#kubuntu 2006-03-06
<me2win> definately
<me2win> anyone in here read digg?
<_grigory> digg
<_grigory> yeah, sometimes
<me2win> they had this story posted about an ubuntu user
<me2win> who took cds to his local mcdonalds
<me2win> and passed them out
<me2win> and they were like FLYING off the counter people wanting them so bad
<me2win> and that the manager praised him for doing it
<me2win> turns out he was lying
<me2win> digg users called all the mcdonalds in that area
<me2win> none of them knew of such a thing
<me2win> he ended up admitting it was a lie
<me2win> and he took down his website, domain name, deleted his forum posts, and apparently quit his job because of it
<me2win> lol
<_grigory> :) that was quite funny
<me2win> lol
<me2win> did you see iyt?
<_grigory> i read the story, yes.
<_grigory> well, not the original post
<me2win> ah, heh
<_grigory> the follow up
<me2win> i saw the original yesterday
<me2win> and thought about how no manager in his right mind would do that
<me2win> much less bust out a laptop at work
<_grigory> i saw it on digg yesterday, but decided to check it out later, was in a rush. ah, well, now it's erased
<me2win> i couldn't believe it, but resigned to just forgetting about it
<LeeJunFan> I hate to admit it, but reading about MS windows vista new features --- pretty impressive if they deliver.
<_grigory> IF
<_grigory> key word
<_grigory> i still remember that article about how vista won't run on 50% of the computers
<LeeJunFan> _grigory: yeah, and which of the 6 versions do I have to buy to get the features I want? hehe
* me2win *coughs* usenet
<_grigory> me2win: the guy claims that the manager part was true, and that he actually helped him install it and play around with Automatix
<me2win> _grigory: ah, i see, didnt see that part
<LeeJunFan> _grigory: that was actually FUD, if you don't have a good enough graphics card you just don't get the super slick GUI environment and eye candy.
<_grigory> oh, so it's not that bad
<sorush20> guys is there a session saver in konqueror? like when it crashes I want it to be able to remember the pages I had open before it crashed
<_grigory> I ought to check it out when vista will come out
<me2win> i keep hearing that all firefox extensions work with konq
<LeeJunFan> _grigory: it seems, it's kind of like trying to use composite extensions in X.
<me2win> but ive never tried it
<_grigory> heh.. by the way, how much does XP cost?
<_grigory> just wondering how much all that new eye candy will cost to poor windows users
<me2win> llol
<me2win> copy of windows nowadays
<me2win> is somewhere around a 100 bucks
<_grigory> oh, wow
<_b> and all hardware that they will cut support for
<_grigory> that's quite expensive actually, always thought it was around 50 bucks
<_b> they allways got discont
<_b> student - dell etc
<LeeJunFan> I guess I must be a zealot because I'm actually a bit disgusted at these features and I wish linux had some of them, soon I'm sure - btw http://tinyurl.com/pjpzp
<LeeJunFan> By the time vista is out kde4 will be right there too as for the GUI improvements.
<_grigory> ah. where i come from licensed windows copy was quite rare, we all had those $2 CDs with 2000, 98 and XP and office packed on them :D
<me2win> LeeJunFan: you get that off diff?
<me2win> err off digg
<_grigory> by the time vista will come out, xglc will be rockin' linux boxes all over the world
<_b> i dont think they pay for windows in asia at all :P
<_grigory> hopefully
<_b> they just copy it, its in thier nature !
<me2win> lol
<_grigory> not only asia though
<robotgeek> ahem
* me2win hasen't payed for software in YEARS
<_grigory> take Russia for example, HUUUGE pirat market
<_b> eastblock
<_grigory> pirate*
<_grigory> yeah
<robotgeek> lets take the offtopic discussion to -offtopic, please
<_b> yea it was pretty scary som weapons plants i think i moldavia or something
<_b> was run by mafia
<_grigory> that's why russian programmers are so good, they always use latest software there is without having to pay for it
<me2win> robotgeek: it provides discussion so that when people come in, they see people are active and talking
* robotgeek laughs at that statement
<_grigory> that's true actually
<Tm_T> krhm
<robotgeek> me2win: all the russians i know use linux, gentoo
<Tm_T> why don't you then talk something ONtopic?
<_grigory> robotgeek: imagine coming into a room full of people and there is dead silence. would you start talking?
<Tm_T> _grigory: see my point
<robotgeek> _grigory: yeah, i ping
<robotgeek> the normal user may not
<_grigory> robotgeek: i know loots of russians, only few of them use linux, but the ones that do...
<_grigory> somehow I managed to encourage people to switch to Kubuntu \ Ubuntu just by talking about it. 4 of my windows friends tried it, 3 of them do not have windows at all now
<_grigory> managed to encourage... wow
<_b> Transnistrien is the name of the mafia run part of moldavia
<me2win> I always though somebody should make a shirt that one the front says "Ping?" and on the back "Pong!"
<_grigory> :D
<Tm_T> me2win: I think I have seen one
<_grigory> don't they have it on... what was that websites name
<_grigory> thinkgeek or something
<Tm_T> thinkgeek.com?
<me2win> really?
<robotgeek> www.cafepress.com
<me2win> ive never seen one anywhere
<_grigory> i think thinkgeek have it, not sure though
<Tm_T> also have you noticed "rtfm" package?
<Tm_T> !info rtfm
<_grigory> :D
<ubotu> rtfm: (RT FAQ Manager), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 68 kB, Installed size: 800 kB
<Tm_T> ;(
<me2win> lol
<me2win> nice
<Tm_T> and they say "you can't have everything through apt"
<_grigory> *offtopic* wow... a guy got stubbed in my building last night... i should consider moving, it's the second time in the past six month
<_b> stubbed ? robbed killed ?
<_grigory> oh, stabbed
<_grigory> i spelled it wrong
<me2win> lol
<_grigory> six month someone was shot in the elevator
<_grigory> so much for Toronto being a safe city
<me2win> lol
<me2win> i live in texas
<me2win> bad side of town in San Antonio
<me2win> ALWAYS hear shots
<me2win> several times a week
<_grigory> wow
<me2win> somebody is always getting capped
<_grigory> that's a fun place to live in... :\
<_b> i think i saw getto documentary real street toronto or somthing
<_grigory> yeah
<_b> lots guns on the streets
<_grigory> that was shot by some guy who calls himself 'crazy russian'
<me2win> lol
<_grigory> about those street gangs
<me2win> in shoviet russia, guns shoot by themselves!
<_b> the not sane ppl
* me2win didnt mean to offend any russians in the making of that joke
<_grigory> the documentary starts with a bunch of guys standing in the park in downtown, and one of them has m4a1 or something under his coat
<_grigory> m2win: shoviet? :D
<me2win> lol, i type too fast to form a good russian accent
<_grigory> that was more like a jewish accent :D
<me2win> lol
<me2win> tr00
<slow-motion> n8
<me2win> nothing worse than a hispanic person failing to make a proper russian accent and sounding like a jew
<_grigory> we have jokes about guns shooting by themselves in russian army, they're not too popular though
<me2win> lol
<me2win> my little brother
<me2win> he is the most hilarious person i know
<me2win> and when he hears something bad
<me2win> he always says the "In soviet russia..."
<me2win> and comes up with something hilarious
<me2win> every single time
<_grigory> =)
<_grigory> he doesn't say soviet union?
<me2win> no
<_grigory> soviet russia just sounds weird to me
<callie> the soviat union is different
<callie> like UK and GB
<me2win> he uses soviet like
<me2win> OLD russia
<_grigory> when ppl say soviet russia, they usually mean russia under communists
<_grigory> yeah
<me2win> yeah
<me2win> lol
<_grigory> :)
<me2win> high five for being awesome
<me2win> *high five*
<_grigory> *low five*
<_grigory> ah, Texas
<me2win> lol
<_grigory> probably hot in there
<me2win> 86 right now
<me2win> according to weatherfox
<_grigory> in C ?
<_grigory> :)
<me2win> err ForecastFox
<me2win> lol
<me2win> no fahrenheit
<_grigory> 86 to me sounds like you are boiling
<me2win> lols
<me2win> my bad
<_grigory> :D
<_grigory> fahrenheits are confusing, not sure how to convert to celcius
<_b> celcius rocks and the mettric system to !
<_grigory> them*
<_grigory> yes!
<_grigory> inches, foots, ew
<_b> calculations are much simpler
<_grigory> more precise too
<_b> i got amerikan speaker book
<_b> build speakers
<xiO__> 86f=30c
<_b> its hell, and the even use some metric calcs
<_grigory> oh, wow
<_grigory> 30 degrees is quite hot
<_b> no passive coolinig for you !
<_grigory> especially if you guys have high humidity, then it's hell
<_grigory> i have -6, im cool enough
<_grigory> what's 0C in F ?
<me2win> lol
<me2win> uhh
<_b> 32 says google
<me2win> 0 c in f
<me2win> is
<_grigory> me2win - so you guys don't get any snow?
<_grigory> 32, such an ugly number for the freezing point of water
<me2win> _grigory: not the part of texas i live in
<me2win> i live in south texas
<xiO__> 0c=32f, 212f=100c
<me2win> north texas like dallas
<me2win> gets snow
<me2win> but very little
<me2win> if any at all
<robotgeek> me2win: another texan, huh
<callie> you're
<callie> going
<robotgeek> i used to live there 2 weeks ago
<callie> to
<callie> wear out
<callie> the
<callie> enter
<callie> key
<callie> :P
<robotgeek> callie: hmm, you are lucky this isn't #ubuntu :P
<callie> robotgeek, really? is it worse there?
<_grigory> how bad is it? :)
<robotgeek> callie: no, you would have been kicked for that
<callie> really?
<callie> Gnome users seem so much more uptight that KDE users
<me2win> robotgeek: where in texas?
<_b> lol
<robotgeek> me2win: arlington
<me2win> oo, so right by dallas then, did ya'll get any snow this year?
<robotgeek> callie: no, it's very busy there. that's why
<robotgeek> me2win: yeah, 2 weeks ago. it was 0'C for link 3 days
<robotgeek> like
<me2win> ah, i see
<me2win> did you move awya or what?
<_grigory> must be a little hot in the summer then
<callie> robotgeek, i was trying to point out to me2win in a light hearted way that there's no need to keep hitting enter, mellow out dude :)
<me2win> callie: yeah sorry, i always get flamed for that, but its my nature
<robotgeek> callie: sorry, i did not see the context
<me2win> i type so fast that it feels like ive typed a billion words
<_grigory> i wish i could type fast :(
<callie> me2win, then perhaps hitting enter less would reduce your overall keystrokes considerably
<_grigory> comes with practice, i suppose
<me2win> callie: when you type as fast as i do, 1 extra keystroke doesnt matter
<callie> me2win, see you did it there, you used a comma
<me2win> its like saying the speed of light is just a LITTLE too slow
<_grigory> me2win: shouldn't be the other way around? like at your speed every single movement matters?
<me2win> nah
<me2win> lets say there is 2 nascars
<me2win> i hate nascar by the way
<me2win> its just an example
<_grigory> who doesnt?
<callie> at the speed of light time slows down so it wouldnt seem that fast
<me2win> one is going at 200mph, the other at 150, even if the one going at 200 leans off the accelerator a little for a second, it wont matter
<me2win> he is still going WAY faster than the one going at 150
<callie> i fail to see the how that relates to proper sentance structure
<_grigory> are you implying [did i spelled that correctly?]  that we are slow? :D
<callie> any way </rant>
<me2win> well, sentance structure is COMPLETELY different than hitting enter
<me2win> i dont hit enter at any specific point, just whenever i feel like i need to
<me2win> but i guess it tends to be where a comma would go
<me2win> comma is such a reach though lol
<me2win> my pinky is right there hovering over the enter button
<LeeJunFan> is there any wiki entry for xgl for kde? I find gnome/ubuntu but nothing for kubuntu. I guess it's time I see what all the hype is about.
<me2win> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<callie> im not sure where it is on the US keyboard layout but its nicely placed on the GB layout
<LeeJunFan> me2win: thanks.
<_grigory> keyboards! have you guys heard of optimus keyboard?
<me2win> yeah
<me2win> looks promising
<me2win> i told my girlfriend to save up christmas money for the last year
<me2win> and birthday gifts
<me2win> so she can get me that keyboard
<me2win> its too bad it wont be wireless though...
<_grigory> it's cool enough as it is
<_b> if living in crowded are u get all kinds of shit disturbing keyboard
<_grigory> wireless would just be too much
<_b> not fun when playing fps
<_grigory> never tried wireless anything before, even networks :\
<me2win> heh
<me2win> wireless2win
<callie> OPTIMUS LOOKS DAMN SEXY!
<callie> :p~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<_b> on the old logitech i tried to use scanner on it it was picked up above 100 meters
<_grigory> just hope it won't cost much more then 100 bucks
<_b> the range of reciver box is like 20
<me2win> lol
<RomanK> hallo
<RomanK> wie gehts?
<me2win> _grigory: i guarantee you it will be over 100 bucks
<_grigory> RomanK: hi
<_b> with propper antenna matching u could propably pick up doubble range or more
<_grigory> me2win: then ill go to moscow and probably find it cheaper
<RomanK> piss die wand an
<RomanK> pisst einfach alle die wand an!!
<_grigory> looks like he's cursing us
<callie> _grigory, http://www.engadget.com/2005/07/14/optimus-wireless-keyboard-wears-its-functions-on-its-keys/
<_b> fuck u all i guess
<_b> he says
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubotu> I heard coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<RomanK> it was a friend of mine...
<RomanK> owning my keyboard ;)
<_grigory> suure, there's always a friend
<_b> was it a propper translation ? :)
<RomanK> _b: not really...
<RomanK> it was "piss the wall"... don't ask for the sense... it doesn't make sense at all ;)
<_grigory> callie: i read all about it on the Art Lebedev's website, and bunch of russian tech blogs, they have all that inside info of some sort
<callie> _grigory, i just thought you said there wasnt a wireless model
<_grigory> oh, i actually wasn't sure if there was one, me2win asked about it
<me2win> i thought there wasnt
<_grigory> guys, what's the minimum drinking age in US ?
<me2win> 32
<me2win> 21
<me2win> lol
<me2win> 21
<_b> they smoke weed until then ?
<me2win> nah
<me2win> drink anyway
<_grigory> 21?!
<_grigory> wow
<_grigory> hmm... wait, at what age you can go to army?
<_grigory> 18, right?
<me2win> yeah
<_grigory> heh, basically you can kill, but you can't buy alchohol
<_grigory> interesting
<me2win> yep
<me2win> thats the american way
<_b> what is age for owning a gun ?
<_grigory> 16? :)
<me2win> lol
<_grigory> it's probably 18
<me2win> uhhh
<me2win> i think its 21
<me2win> cuz you have to have a license
<_grigory> license as in driver license?
<me2win> no a fire arm license
<_grigory> ah, my bad
<callie> lol
<me2win> hehe
<_grigory> well, that's US, you never know
<me2win> yep
<me2win> the country isn't all bad
<me2win> but
<me2win> some things don't make sense
<me2win> cost of being "free"
<_grigory> "free"...
<_b> lotsa strange laws going down lately
<me2win> definately
<_b> its in europe to
<_grigory> any examples?
<me2win> the us is getting ready to hand over control of 6 of its ports to the United Arab Emirates
<_b> the mohammed kinda thing
<me2win> and not just tiny ports
<me2win> MAJOR ports
<_b> is probably gonna end up with new hatelaws
<_grigory> me2win: why would US do that?
<_b> also all these terrorist laws
<me2win> because our current president is a fucking idiot
<_grigory> me2win: so true
<callie> i'll second that
<me2win> a monkey with a pencil taped to his hand could do a better job
<_grigory> I was surprised when they elected him second time
<callie> me2win, you already have one of those
<_grigory> :D
<callie> lol _grigory he was never elected the first time
<me2win> LOL
<me2win> _grigory: shes right
<me2win> err
<me2win> he
<_b> election fraud !
<callie> thanks me2win
<_grigory> i'm not familiar with the way your system works :)
<_grigory> oh, fraud
<me2win> nah
<me2win> its the way our voting system works
<me2win> there are 50 states
<me2win> each state has what are called "electoral votes"
<me2win> the number of votes a state has
<me2win> is based on its population
<me2win> a state like texas has 18
<me2win> while a state like maine
<me2win> has 4
<callie> americans have this amazing voting system that still manages to be un-democratic
<me2win> because texas is MUCH bigger than maine
<me2win> each person votes
<callie> do fat people get two votes?
<_grigory> :D
<me2win> and the most number of votes for a side, wins the state and the electoral votes
<_grigory> based on population, not mass
<me2win> yeah
<me2win> so basically
<me2win> the popular vote
<me2win> which is the ACTUAL NUMBER of individual votes
<me2win> was won by the other guy
<me2win> but the electoral votes
<_grigory> so if state has 51% for bush, then the state is said to be pro-bush?
<me2win> was won by the current pres
<me2win> _grigory: yeah
<me2win> and that entire state
<me2win> gives its votes to bush
<me2win> problem was
<_grigory> interesting
<me2win> the last state to vote
<me2win> or
<me2win> finish getting its votes in
<me2win> was Florida
<me2win> and there was a big controversy about the number of individual votes
<_grigory> how's that a problem?
<_grigory> ah
<me2win> yeah
<me2win> it came down to about
<me2win> a thousand or less votes
<me2win> individual votes
<me2win> but it was so convoluted
<me2win> confusing
<me2win> wierd
<me2win> that the state was not decided by the people
<me2win> but by the government
<me2win> the justice system
<me2win> and that state
<_grigory> ah
<_b> supreme court
<me2win> was deciding who was gonna win the vote
<me2win> so florida's electoral votes were to decide the election
<_grigory> if it was so confusing i wonder how they managed to make a fair decision (which they.. didn't?)
<_b> probably som dollar check helped
<me2win> nope, they had to make a hard decision
<me2win> and they did
<_b> so whats the word on iran over there ?
<_b> u gonna take it out
<me2win> lol
<Dasnipa`> nobody has said anything along those lines yet
<me2win> we can't take it out till we LEAVE there
<Dasnipa`> but i think its a strong possibility
<me2win> and no sings of us leaving
<Dasnipa`> but i think the UN might back this one
<Dasnipa`> i think theres a lot more clear evidence that they are a threat
<_b> just look at history of islam
<_b> its constant agression against every other
<_b> they use religon to control ppl
<_grigory> that's how all relegions were used at one time or another
<Dasnipa`> its mostly the extremists that are the fighters though
<_grigory> well, majority of them
<me2win> yeah
<Dasnipa`> like conservatives vs liberals except instead of having civil arguements they just kill each other
<_grigory> i actually grew up in muslim country, people were extremely friendly
<_b> hamas got 40% i palestine
<_grigory> noone cared if you are a jew or christian... so yeah, islam by itself is not bad or good, just another religion
<me2win> check out this bash quote
<me2win> it about sums it up
<me2win> http://bash.org/?76548
<_grigory> heh
<me2win> hehe
<_grigory> how can i change monitor's refresh frequency?
<_grigory> in the sys. settings -> monitor the max is 75hz, a little low, 85hz would be much nicer
<me2win> youll have to modify xorg.conf
<me2win> i believe
<Dasnipa`> dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<_grigory> yeah, i guess easyubuntu made me to reconfigure xorg, and it screwed up monitor settings
<Dasnipa`> maybe?
<lanteau> Ok I have /etc/timezone set to America/Detrioit, but why when I run date it shows the time in UTC?
<chp43> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... hands on approach
<_grigory> Dasnipa': Package `xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<Dasnipa`> yeah thats not quite the right command
<_grigory> let's edit it manually
<me2win> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<me2win> is the way you want to do it
<_grigory> nano?
<me2win> or edit, whatever you use
<me2win> lol
<Dasnipa`> nano = text editor
<_grigory> ah, ok
<_grigory> ok, there is Horizontal Sync and Vertical Refresh... let's find proper value for my monitor
<me2win> heh
<_grigory> ivory - colour?
<Mitja> How do I save active session?
<me2win> brb guys, gonna eat
<_grigory> food...
<_grigory> Mitja: it kind of always saves sessions automatically for me
<Mitja> _grigory: I know, but I have this LimeWire, which freezes the entire OS and if I reboot, the session won't save.
<_grigory> can't you just kill limewhire instead of rebooting?
<Mitja> _grigory: I can run it once and kill it. But when I run the second time, it freezes everything.
<_grigory> do you have the latest jave runtime thingy? i guess all those java apps greatly depend on it
<rev033> Could anyone help me installing limewire on kubuntu?
<Mitja> _grigory: java might be the culprit
<bimberi> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Mitja> _grigory: I think I must make sure to kill everything javish before running for the second time.
<_grigory> bimberi: would it install limewhire pro though?
<rev033> iii
<_grigory> Mitja: probably
<_grigory> i read somewhere that although they sell limewhire pro it is still open source software, and you can legally get it for free
<bimberi> _grigory: no idea sorry
<rev033> it says i dont have java to install limewire =[
<rev033> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<_grigory> well install it then
<rev033> !javadebs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi
<rev033> how do i add a rep to my server.lst ?
<chp43> sudo vi /etc/apt.sources.list .... where vi is just some text editor
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just discovered that the ati fglrx module is already compiled in the precompiled kubuntu kernel of the repositories
<rev033> o ok ty
<chp43> woops. i typosed
<chp43>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<rev033> ya i figured that =] 
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can tell me what do i have to change to have fglrx run correctly?
<rev033> ty!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !fglrx
<ubotu> somebody said fglrx was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<chp43> rev033: after you add the line, do a sudo apt-get update before trying to install or remove anything
<rev033> do i add it to bottom?
<chp43> add it anywhere. apt-get update will reread the entire file
<_grigory> allright, im out of here to dark and cold downtown :\
<rev033> o ok
<rev033> ty
<rev033> i just add...
<rev033> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas list_of_sections
<rev033> deb-src http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas list_of_sections
<rev033> ?
<rev033> err it wont let me save file saying it is write only
<rev033> any idea chp43
<chp43> rev033: gotta use sudo or some other form of root
<rev033> o ok
<rev033> how i do this?
<rev033> im opening the gui of "KATE"
<chp43> try this. kdesu kate
<rev033> ty it worked
<rev033> wut does kdesu do?
<rev033> another form of sudo or root?
<rev033> i ran apt-get update
<rev033> it gave me some error after it was done
<rev033> and then i ran upgrade
<rev033> another error
<rev033> =X
<mloop> i downloaded adoreader (tarball) it seems it try to start but in a moment it just goes down
<chp43> sounds like the line you added is wrong somehow
<fuzy> hi
<fuzy> i'm having some trouble while trying to logging on kde after hibernating my laptop. anyone knows what's going on and how to fix it?
<fuzy> thanks
<chp43> rev033: the update has got to complete sucesfully before the new repository will be available. until they it will fail
<mloop> someone can help
<rev033> when will the update complete?
<chp43> rev033: what do you mean? its very quick.. it will attempt to contact the server onr every line in sources.list.. if a line is no good it will produce an error and be skipped.. it sounds like that is happening
<rev033> ima pm u
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry? how can i know i am using xfree or xorg?
<chp43> rev033: ok
<patrix> X -version
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: no... it shows only X informations..
<patrix> well
<patrix> it showed me an url too
<patrix> wiki.x.org
<patrix> which afaik is the xorg page
<chp43> rev033: paste the line you added to sources.list. looks like the rep is no good.. rejecting your connection
<Mrono> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: this means that i have xorg?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xorg
<ubotu> I guess xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: well as far as I know Kubuntu uses Xorg anyway
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xfree
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: ok tnx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that's all i need
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: you can also check in the Kmenu -> System -> Info center
<patrix> and click on X-server
<patrix> tells me the vendor is the X.org foundation
<chp43> rev033: havn't bothered registering. can't pm back. i got it though. the source you added is no good..
<rev033> o
<rev033> hmm
<rev033> wut sghould i add then?
<rev033> i just want java damnit
<rev033> lol
<chp43> rev033: got me. i don't know what the source is for.. the address you specified is rejecting your connection though. not acting like a repository
<rev033> i did
<rev033> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<rev033> !javadebs
<rev033> see
<rev033> which repo do i add from there?
<patrix> I think I got java from universe repo, not multiverse, package was sun-j2sdk1.5
<fuzy> hi, anyone got some trouble logging on kde after hibernating?
<chp43> the url he posted times out..likely the problem
<fuzy> when i hibernate, kde dont accept my login/password
<rev033> heh
<rev033> which repos do  iadd to get java
<rev033> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i have a centrino 1.6GHz which kind of number identify my processor? 386 686...?
<rev033> see wut i mean chp
<rev033> tallia 386
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :(
<rev033> why
<rev033> i need my java debs =[
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have to install the ati drivers and i need to download the proper build of the precompiled one
<rev033> cant help u there im with nvidia
<patrix> probably 686
<patrix> not sure though Tallia1Kubuntu , but since it's an intel chip I'd go with 386 or 686
<chp43> Tallia1Kubuntu: no matter what it is, 386 is guarenteed to work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why 686?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i know if it is 686?
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: pentium Pro and later chips all fall under the i686 architecture (a descendant of 386)
<rev033> chp43
<rev033> i need jave to isntall limewire =[
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: how can i check?
<chp43> rev033: i have no idea man. that first url ubotu posted timed out on me though.. try some of the other reps. by all accounts you have done everything right
<rev033> hmmm
<rev033> thx =[
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: it's an Intel Centrino CPU?
<rev033> welll
<rev033> chp43
<rev033> you could tell me how to execute a .bin file?
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: that means 386 and 686 will both work, and 686 will have some small optimizations for Pentium Pro and later, chips
<patrix> like chp43 said, 386 is garanteed to work
<chp43> rev033: first identify it.. file <file>... its most likely a script. sh ./<file> from its directory
<rev033> rgr
<rev033> ty
<rev033> its jave sun from sun.com
<rev033> so i hope
<rev033> that will allow me to install limewire =[
<rev033> i need music on this damn comp lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: yes it is, centrino
<rev033> chp43 look..
<rev033> psuedo@psuedo:~/Desktop$ ./jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<rev033> bash: ./jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin: Permission denied
<patrix> he said
<patrix> sh ./jdkblablabla
<rev033> o
<patrix> :)
<chp43> rev033: you have to change the permissions +x if you expect it to run on its own like that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> rev033: have you got execution permissions?
<rev033> i got it to work =] 
<rev033> i just forogt sh
<rev033> sorry =[
<patrix> we won't hold it against you
<rev033> lol
<patrix> wow hm
<patrix> has anyone got kdm's or xdm's  XDMCP stuff working properly?
<patrix> I got xdm running in the background (no actual local displays it just listens on xdmcp)
<patrix> I run Xnest -query localhost :1
<patrix> and all I get is some white flashing in the xnest window
<rev033> ugh
<rev033> wow
<rev033> i restarted and... my wallpeper is gone
<rev033> lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: yes it is, centrino, so?
<rev033> damn linux!
<rev033> made my wallpaper go away
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: so like I said, intel chips since the Pentium Pro are 686 architecture (no clue about their 64 bit chips but I doubt centrino is 64 bits)
<rev033> can anyone tell me why my wallpaper disappeared
<rev033> after boot
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 686 is only for 64bits?
<patrix> no
<patrix> it's 32 bit
<rev033> hey chp34
<rev033> how do i take my clock off millitary time?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want to be sure that mine is 686 before using 686 packages
<patrix> 686 is to 386 what G5 is to PPC 603 (for example)
<chp43> rev033: right click on it. date time formats
<patrix> go ahead and use the 686 packages arghghhh :)
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: are they kernel modules?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no driversa
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or better
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ati glx kernel modules
<patrix> right
<patrix> so use the same as your kernel packages then
<Tallia1Kubuntu> This is 386 for Intel Pentium, 686 for Celeron, Pentium Pro, Pentium II, and Pentium III, 686-smp for Pentium 4, or k7 or k7-smp for AMD athlon.
<rev033> chp32 wut od i change it too?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i could change the kernel packages too :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if it is 686
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but read the line i pasted before.. isn't centrino a 686-smp?
<rev033> ehh fuck it
<rev033> enough linux for one night
<rev033> ima go sleepy
<rev033> gnite thank you for your help all
<patrix> might be Tallia1Kubuntu .. it doesn't really matter that much imo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<patrix> the 686-smp have smp support enabled in the kernel, while 686 doesn't
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to understand it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to be sure if mine is 386 686 or 686-smp?
<patrix> do you have 1 CPU or multiple CPU ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 1
<patrix> ok
<patrix> so no need for SMP
<chp43> using it will cause you a big headache in fact
<patrix> is your computer an intel 386 chip from 1991???
<patrix> I bet not eh ;)
<patrix> so since you have a chip that's Pentium Pro OR LATER, then it's 686
<patrix> 386 willl still work too, since that's the kernel you're running right now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: i bought it 2 years ago
<Dasnipa`> lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is in a Acer Travelmate 803LMi
<Dasnipa`> 2 years ago != 1991
<patrix> linux-image-686 - Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.  (for example)
<patrix> centrino is a form of P IV right?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> centrino is PIV
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<patrix> I don't know
<patrix> is it?
<patrix> lol
<patrix> it's Intel 32 bit CPU anyway afaik
<fuzy> centrino is for sure 686
<patrix> yes
<patrix> centrino is a low power Pentium 3 cpu
<patrix> just found that on google
<fuzy> i'm using linux-image-686 right now in my centrino
<fuzy> and yes, is some kind of PIV
<patrix> some kind of P3 apparently ;)
<fuzy> some of them, yeas
<fuzy> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> fuzy: ok converting everything to 686
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<patrix> well according to what I just read i na message on redhat.com the Pentium M / Centrino is a P3
<patrix> either way
<patrix> like I said
<patrix> all 32 bit intel chips since the Pentium Pro
<patrix> they ARE 686
<patrix> so it's not a difficult choice Tallia1Kubuntu :)
<fuzy> well
<fuzy> anyone getting the same issue as me logging into kde after hibernating?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do i get better performance from 386 to 686?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's the difference?
<patrix> the difference is that intel added a lot of improvements in the 15 yaers between 386 chips and 686 chips ;)
<_b> yes more instructions help a little
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :) so it should work way faster
<patrix> "way" faster not relaly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or a bit at least :)
<patrix> slightly faster
<fuzy> 686 makes use of some more assembly instructions that newer cpu's have
<patrix> it's just the kernel you'l be upgraded
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<patrix> now if your whole system was compiled for 686 ,as opposed to just the kernel, you might feel a slight faster difference again
<patrix> but nothing major, since the cpu is so fast anyuway already lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> aha i see
<chp43> Tallia1Kubuntu: its important to note that they "added" these improvements.. a 686 is still a 386 with additional instructions.. same for 586, 486, etc. that is why it will always be a safe bet to configure for 386
<Tallia1Kubuntu> packages in repositories are compiled for?
<chp43> 386 unless noted otherwise
<callie> are all dvd burners compatible with linux?
<patrix> yeah
<patrix> so chp43 , have yo uever used kdm/xdm's XDMCP features?
<chp43> patrix: no, sorry. when you mentioned it i even googled around to find out more about it
<patrix> heh
<chp43> its not something i have ever needed to use
<patrix> it's usually a pretty straightforward process, I've done it recently under freebsd and it worked flawlessly there
<patrix> something's not quite right with xdm here though :(
<patrix> well then I'll have to ask around on the forums :)
<chp43> i guess i will go afk and do my homework :( seperable differential equations.. wow it seemed easy during the demonstration but i get nothing but wrong answers :\
<patrix> heh
<patrix> yow
<patrix> glad i' mdomne with that :P
<patrix> have fun chp43 ;)
<gamma> anyone here having issues with kaffeine crashing konqueror with embedded videos?
<chp43> fun fun fun :)
<gamma> in dapper ^
<callie> anyone here run athalon64?
<Mrono> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<id_sonic> looking for the best qmail+vpopmail+sqwebmail_mailserver all_in_one install script
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't understand what i have to do now... When you install from ati.com drivers or the breezy-seveas repository, you still need to change xorg.conf and add the fglrx module to /etc/modules as described under "Ubuntu provided drivers".
<id_sonic> thanks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> as written in this page
<Tallia1Kubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do i have to do?
<id_sonic> sabu sabu ...
<barside>  /server irc.efnet.info
<id_sonic> barside : for me?
<Snake__> Hey who in here plays atlantik
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok nada
<barside> sorry i was trying something
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the last thing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just installed the ati 3d accelerated drivers
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i check if they are correctly working?
<patrix> well Tallia1Kubuntu you have to configure xorg.conf to use the ATI drivers
<patrix> I'm sure there's doc somewhere to do it :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i already did it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have to check
<patrix> so you configured X to use the ATI drivers
<patrix> and you're in X now?
<patrix> that means it worked lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> glxinfo | grep direct tells me yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and on ubuntu they told me this is the way to chekc
<patrix> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it is weird.. now, differently from before, when i execute glxgears, the CPU is at 100%
<patrix> heh
<patrix> well I've no experience with ATI cards
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<__mikem> hey, are there any people on the ubuntu development team in here, because I want to pass on an idea I had
<Tallia1Kubuntu> __mikem: can we know it too?
<__mikem> o
<__mikem> sorry,
<__mikem> I was going to propose a linux mobil type thing
<__mikem> Ubuntu is definitely stable enough to run on mobile devices, so why not
<pcnerd37> We are in desperate need of help!!  We were trying to fix a problem, and we deleted root from passwd and shadow.  Now we cant get into root and we cant modify those files with knoppix to fix our mistake.  What do we do now?
<__mikem> sudo passwd root
<__mikem> enter your password
<__mikem> enter the new root password
<__mikem> retype it
<__mikem> and your good to go
<pcnerd37> going to go try that now...
<__mikem> ok
<__mikem> one of the few things I can actually do on my own in linux
<__mikem> I wonder if my advice worked, it doesn't take that long to enter lines into a terminal, so I can only assume it did
<pcnerd37> nope
<pcnerd37> it says no password entry for root
<pcnerd37> im using Slackware by the way
<pcnerd37> it refuses to write to the file when im trying to fix the problem with knoppix
<__mikem> well, this is the ubuntu chanel
<chp43> pcnerd37: try mounting your drive with knoppix.. use chroot making the new mount location the new /.. attempt to edit the file
<__mikem> pastebin the contents of the terminal and give me the lin
<__mikem> pastebin the contents of the terminal and give me the lin
<pcnerd37> yea, im typically an ubutnu user when it comes to linux, but in class we are using slackware and im not aware of a slackware chat room
<chp43> pcnerd37: or boot into single user mode (add the world single to the end of the kernel options).. try to edit the file from there
<__mikem> pastebin the contents of the terminal
<pcnerd37> its on another comp that is not connected to the net
<__mikem> pcnerd37 pastebin your terminal output to me
<pcnerd37> i would, but the comp is not connected to the net, and my partner is trying other things right now.  As soon as i can get him back into knoppix, im going to try that chroot idea
<coz> have problem getting onto internet defaults to ipv6 and linksys router does not support that
<__mikem> unless I can see exactly what lines you put in, and what lines came out of that terminal, I really can't help you
<me2win> can you fix windows problems through SSH?
<__mikem> wow, I didn't know this was a windows chat room
<__mikem> I guess I am in the wrong place but I thought this was for linux
<me2win> im in linux __mikem
<me2win> wanting to use SSH
<me2win> to get to a windows machine
<me2win> __mikem:
<__mikem> oh, sorry
<__mikem> My parrents are arguing fiercely on my end so I am not in the most friendly mood right now
<__mikem> sorry
<me2win> no problem
<me2win> we all make mistakes
<__mikem> me more than others
<__mikem> I guarintee
<__mikem> What is it you are trying to do
<__mikem> I may know how to do it depending on what it is
<me2win> well, my brother has something wrong with his windows machine
<me2win> and he is a jack ass
<me2win> and not listening to my instructions
<me2win> so i was wondering if i could SSH in and fix it
<__mikem> What specifically is wrong
<admrl> me2win no but you can tellnet
<admrl> if hes on windows he can do the command netstart tlntsvr
<admrl> give you his ip and youc an telnet into his box
<me2win> ah i see i see
<me2win> would i use linux commands or dos?
<__mikem> I happen to have a lot of experience with windows administration, he may not need to
<__mikem> depending on what the problem actually is
<admrl> me2win if you telnet in you would be using windows commands
<__mikem> me2win, what exactly is the computer doing or not doing
<pcnerd37> ok, the chroot thing worked.  Thanks for the help guys
<me2win> well, he is trying to use the usenet access i gave him
<me2win> but there is a problem with the HOSTS file in his system 32/drivers/etc
<me2win> so i just need to get in
<me2win> open the file, edit it, and save it
<__mikem> are you logging in remotely to the box, because you should be able to modify that file dirrectly through the gui
<me2win> yeah, he is in another city right now :D
<me2win> so remotely
<__mikem> Oh, a normal host file should have only one ip address 127.0.0.1
<__mikem> and thats for testing purposes
<me2win> yeah, but he needs to add some to it, because the program he is using phones home to make sure that its real
<__mikem> yes I gathered
<me2win> yeah
<me2win> but
<__mikem> the format of the file is prety streight forward
<me2win> yeah, but the lines in there he needs
<__mikem> you can do it with a text editor
<me2win> aren't in there for some reason
<me2win> yeah, but like i said, he's being a douche bag
<me2win> so im gonna do it for him
<__mikem> yes,
<me2win> because he's a fucking idiot
<trpr42> me2win: i use http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/information/ to ssh into windows
<me2win> he's only 9 though... so yeah
<__mikem> hey me2win, you should really appreciate this
<__mikem> go to http://www.rinkworks.com/stupid
<me2win> lolz yeah, i spent hours on that website about a month ago
<me2win> trpr42: is it good?
<trpr42> me2win: it does the job well. there is a disclaimer about thinking twice before using it in a production environment though
<trpr42> me2win: i think a 9 year old could manage to set it up... then again, the passwd file requires two commands for proper setup :\
<__mikem> trpr42, a telnet program is just simply remote access to a remote box right?
<trpr42> __mikem: thats unencrypted remote access. might as well leave your car keys in the ignition using something like that over the internet
<me2win> lolz
<__mikem> good point, but then again that is sort of true for most p2p networks also
<__mikem> you know with the "shared" folders thing
<__mikem> doesn't take much, just a malformed packet, and suddenly all your dirrectorys are "shared"
<__mikem> get what I mean?
<me2win> yeh
<__mikem> I can guarintee you, if you want to use p2p softare, use a damn firewall
<__mikem> this makes it harder, especially since you CAN'T talk to people if they are also using a firewall
<__mikem> but its worth it
<__mikem> for the security
<me2win> heh
<me2win> i dont use p2p
<me2win> only the usenet
<me2win> and when i do torrent
<me2win> on windows i have peerguardian
<me2win> and i just dont torrent on linux
<me2win> lol
<__mikem> I must admit, I never used usenet or tellnet or anything like that, and I have to admit being completely ignorant to its function
<me2win> heh
<me2win> telnet != or close to usenet
<me2win> usenet is like
<__mikem> Like I said
<me2win> newsgroups
<__mikem> I don't have a clue what they are fore
<me2win> heh, i know what you mean, had no clue what usenet was till i started using it
<me2win> usenet is like torrents and p2p on crack
<thirio> hi all. I installed kismet-stable and it worked perfectly with my prism card. Then I installed the kismet-subversion in order to try it with madwifi-ng and I keep getting "FATAL:  Could not connect to localhost:2501". Can anyone tell me what I should do?
<thirio> I am using dapper-4
<trpr42> me2win: files encoded as base64, posted as text?
<trpr42> me2win: or something like that?
<me2win> trpr42: yeah
<me2win> you download the binaries
<me2win> and decode them
<me2win> extract them and bam
<me2win> you've got whatever it is you need
<me2win> and its legal
<me2win> cuz you are downloading binaries
<__mikem> what the hell is base64 incoding
<me2win> binaries
<me2win> you basically download files with 1's and 0's
<me2win> then decode them
<me2win> and they turn into rar's or whatever they are decoded
<kameron> i'm having a problem playing matroska video files, .mkv, the sound is garbled, but the video is good in mplayer, vlc doesn't do anything. anyone successfully play these files, is there a trick?
<__mikem> Oh I sort of get it
<thirio> apokryphos: eisai ellhnas?
<me2win> and you extract them
<me2win> usenet is HUGE and you can find just about anything
<me2win> software, music, tv shows, movies
<__mikem> The ironic thing is, I am a computer programmer, I deal with binary files, (I once wrote a disassembler and therefore became very familior with the wonderful world of PE format exe files)
<__mikem> this is the type of thing I should know
<me2win> heh
<me2win> most people venture into newsgroups for pirating, so if thats not your style, then i can see why you wouldnt know
<__mikem> by the way, I will say, PE files are actually prety eligantly designed
<__mikem> especially the way it deals with imported functions
<me2win> yeah
<thirio> hi all. I installed kismet-stable and it worked perfectly with my prism card. Then I installed the kismet-subversion in order to try it with madwifi-ng and I keep getting "FATAL:  Could not connect to localhost:2501". Can anyone tell me what I should do?
<__mikem> thirio, I wish I knew
<thirio> ok thx lol
<CellaDoor> I think I'm in p2p heaven
<normal1> hey where can i get an updated list of kubuntu repositories ?
<me2win> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet is a wireless network sniffer tha can work in passive mode unlike netstumbler. it can decloak networks that dont broadcast essid's given that there is traffic. for more info see  http://www.kismetwireless.net/
<__mikem> CellaDoor how do I get there?
<me2win> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<thirio> I tried 'kismet but nobody answered
<CellaDoor> __mikem: http://apollon.sourceforge.net/
<thirio> #kismet
<__mikem> you got to use the ! charactor in here thirio
<thirio> sorry
<__mikem> quite alright
<__mikem> CellaDoor I use Sharaza myself
<CellaDoor> __mikem: I've only been using it for a few minutes, but Limewire is getting the boot
<CellaDoor> multiple networks
<__mikem> ofcourse sharaza is not for linux, so
* CellaDoor drools
<thirio> it seems kismet doesnt have writing rights anymore, and I dont know how to cahnge this with ubuntu.
<__mikem> Limewire atleast for windows was spyware city
<CellaDoor> I'm currently connected to OpenFT and Gnutella
<me2win> what do you get from p2p?
<crxyem> can anyone here clarify some samba questions ??
<me2win> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<CellaDoor> Limewire, spyware ?
<__mikem> Yup
<me2win> i only refer you there because i dont know shit about samba, somebody else may though heh
<__mikem> me2win its easy thats about it
<me2win> __mikem: no i mean like, what kinda things you get from it?
<CellaDoor> __mikem: Apollon is a native KDE app... loverly
<crxyem> well it's not so much as using it, it's more about the file sharing, hmm maybe I'll check the ubuntu channel
<__mikem> music files (obviously), and just about anything else that can be transfered via internet
<__mikem> KDE = GOOD
<crxyem> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<CellaDoor> __mikem: The Limewire site says explicitly, "No spyware, no adware, no trojan horse, just pure file sharing"
<__mikem> well, I will say this
<CellaDoor> But Apollon has won me over
<CellaDoor> Apollon is a giFT client
<__mikem> When I tried limewire, I didn't get the installer from their site
<crxyem> well, yeah I've got my shares set up and can see the files I want to see etc... my question is the share is a windows share the drive is still ntfs so do that mean since it's ntfs it's still only read-only
<me2win> __mikem: roflcopter
<__mikem> me2win, the best way to understand samba in my oppinion is to understand client server archetecture
<me2win> crxyem: technically yes, there is a tool called ntfsmount, that makes it safe to write/edit ntfs partitions
<__mikem> because thats all we ever use it for
<me2win> !ntfsmount
<ubotu> me2win: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !ntfsprogs
<ubotu> me2win: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> err
<me2win> its a package
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> ubotu is stupid
<ubotu> __mikem: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<trpr42> me2win: __mikem: base64.. its binary encoded into an alphabet of 64 characters... they are all human readable, so it can be sent as part of an email, etc.. thus email attachments :)
<__mikem> lol
<me2win> !info ntfsmount
* CellaDoor loves ubotu
<crxyem> so I should use ntfsmount instead of samba to moount my windows shares is what your suggesting ??
<me2win> !info ntfsprogs
<__mikem> ubotu is dumb
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: (tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.9.4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 171 kB, Installed size: 448 kB
<ubotu> __mikem: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> THERE WE GO!!!
<CellaDoor> ubotu ignore him
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CellaDoor
<CellaDoor> :P
<CellaDoor> ubotu good bot
<ubotu> :)
<__mikem> CellaDoor you do realize ubotu is nothing more than a script
<trpr42> taking a computer organization class. a project was to write software that encoded / decoded base64 so i know a bit more than i would like to about it :\
<CellaDoor> of course
<CellaDoor> Do you realise Windows sucks ?
<__mikem> Yup
<me2win> crxyem: no, you can mount with samba, ntfsmount is something diff
<CellaDoor> hehe
<__mikem> WIndows is the shitz
<__mikem> but a lot of the software i run is only available for windows and most of it can't be made to run on wine
<d3si> nico@ubuntu:~$ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<d3si> Password:
<d3si> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-nico" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<d3si> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<d3si> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<d3si> nico@ubuntu:~$
<d3si> how can i solve that problem ?
<d3si> its also after reboot
<CellaDoor> __mikem: stop using shareza, cause now you can have apollon :D
<me2win> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<__mikem> CellaDoor don't worry
<crxyem> me2win: just checked the wiki on it seems like a nice prog, so using samaba I should be safe to read and write files to a mounted ntfs share via samba
<CellaDoor> tis good
<me2win> crxyem: yeah
<me2win> d3si: use sudo nano
<__mikem> me2win I didn't know you could mount file systems with samba I thought it was for network shares only
<CellaDoor> as a certain tv character played by Robin Williams used to say
<CellaDoor> nano nano
<crxyem> k, just wanted to be certain, I'm not going to corrupt anything as I am still dual/booting my laptop, and don't want to convert my 2 servers over to linux as of yet
<__mikem> VMware is a lot more feasable than doul boot if you are using a laptop
<me2win> __mikem: i dont think you MOUNT filesystems with samba, i think you just make them available to share
<me2win> like, open them for sharing
<kameron> __mikem, how is that? a lappy dual boots just fine
<__mikem> oh, thats what I thought
<me2win> i think it still mounts them in fstab and stuff
<d3si> k thx
<me2win> d3si: did that work?
<__mikem> kameron I suppose, but setting it up is nightmarish
<kameron> __mikem, newb
<CellaDoor> oh I love this, a nice giFT client for KDE... *makes mental note to tell apollon's developers I kiss their feet*
<d3si> yes it works
<__mikem> true, I am, but I am not new to computers
<crxyem> well, I have winxp installed for a while now, I've been checking out K/Ubuntu for a while now every so often, so I'm slowly converting over, and it's gotta be seemless because my wife uses the laptop as well
<__mikem> crxyem you have seen the light
<__mikem> and you are being drawn torwards it
<me2win> d3si: nice
<d3si> thx again
<me2win> crxyem: yeah, i have 4 300gb HDs all NTFS, so its important i keep them protected with that program ntfsmount
<crxyem> lol, yes I've seen it for a while , started with redhat , but never got hooked untill Kubuntu
<me2win> d3si: np
<kameron> __mikem, i was just bugging you man :P
<__mikem> me2win I didn't think you could do mounts with samba, but someone said something a while back that I was unsure of
<__mikem> kameron no worries
<CellaDoor> crxyem: not redhat... deadrat
<me2win> __mikem: ive never used samba to be honest
<__mikem> we use it a lot for our networked printers
<normal1> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<crxyem> same boat, I've got two systems on with 3-400GB drive, the other with 2-120gb all ntfs
<trpr42> you are talking about mounting a windows drive on linux to write to it? smbmount //someserver/someshare /some/mount/point
<trpr42> doesn't get any easier
<normal1> ^ what do i do about that
<me2win> __mikem: yeah, ive just been lucky so far that nobody hasneeded to print yet while im in linux, lolz cuz my comp is only one with a printer
<__mikem> me2win as long as the printer is shared form a windows machine, accessing it in ubuntu isn't that hard to do
<crxyem> trpr42: exactly, I just know natively linux does not support full ntfs read-write
<__mikem> ubuntu has a utility that helps you set up the share
<crxyem> I've got the shares all set up and mounted, I was streaming mp3's to amarok last night
<trpr42> the share isn't being set up in linux.. the share belongs to windows. we are "mapping a network drive" in window speak
<__mikem> yes
<__mikem> I am aware
<__mikem> but you have to tell linux about the share
<crxyem> yes I get that sa well
<__mikem> obviously for it to use it
<trpr42> you use smbmount.. or you add a line to fstab and specify the filesystem type as smbfs
<__mikem> oh trpr42 were you talking to me or crxyem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<__mikem> hey
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have another question
<crxyem> yeah I went the fstab route
<trpr42> __mikem: sorry. my train of thought is all over the place.. confusing myself.. wasn't talking to you afterall lol
<me2win> lolz
<me2win> is nmap an ip scanner?
<__mikem> there are two conversations going on in here both about network shares
<__mikem> its hard to keep track
<trpr42> me2win: it will do that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sometimes when i execute an heavy task the system goes out of memory
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and then in swapping
<crxyem> you know I liked ubuntu when I first checked it out about a year ago, but man I just love Kubuntu, KDE > Gnome
<Tallia1Kubuntu> however the AUTOKILL of the out of memory application happens after several minutes
<__mikem> crxyem I aggree, but I don't like the way Kubuntu has KDE configured
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to reduce this time in which the system is completely unusable?
<__mikem> TallialKubuntu kubuntu has a "Runaway Task Killer" utility
<crxyem> hmm __mikem, enlighten me, I haven't really used any other distro beside fedora latley , what could be better for KDE in Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> __mikem: how it is called?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know that in kde there's a plugin
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it doesn't work really well
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when the system is in swapping he has difficulties and goes in swapping too :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> __mikem: is there something i don't know?
<__mikem> NO, I was refering to the kde plugin
<crxyem> Tallia1Kubuntu:: there's an applet you can add to the panel to catch runaway processes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but there's a low lever program too that do the same thing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> particularly MATLAB has a memory leaking and when i am using it for some time the memory is exhausted
<gqed76> in gnome my CDs auto mounted..how do i get that working in KDE
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but after a couple of minutes of crunching (sometimes more) it is killed by the SO
<__mikem> Sorry, I had a major nusence on my end
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gqed76: use an applet called
<crxyem> well, be back later, time to boot back to Kubuntu, some more configuring to do,
<Tallia1Kubuntu> storage media
<me2win> what applet catches runaway processes, i need that?
<me2win> crxyem: cya later
<crxyem> hey thanks for the info, I'll brb after the boot
<__mikem> its called "Runaway Process Catcher"
<gqed76> do i need to update my sources list from the one breezy came with
<__mikem> its a kde plugin
<gqed76> i couldnt find knaptic
<__mikem> I wonder if theres a gnome equivilant
<CellaDoor> hey guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone does know anything more?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do know*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> about the memory handler
<CellaDoor> Media player could not be loaded... Please install the KDE multimedia-video package to enable the media player.
<CellaDoor> can anyone tell me what thats called on the repos ?
<__mikem> !multimedia-video
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<me2win> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<__mikem> ubotu bad bot
<ubotu> no, you're a bad person __mikem!
<__mikem> lol
<me2win> LOL
<me2win> !lart __mikem
* ubotu judo chops __mikem
<me2win> roflcopter
<CellaDoor> ubotu gimmie a kiss
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CellaDoor
<CellaDoor> hehe
<__mikem> holly crap ubotu is funny
<CellaDoor> lol
<me2win> shit yes
<me2win> !lart cella
* ubotu strangles cella with a doohicky mouse cord
<__mikem> ubotu sit
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<me2win> !lart CellaDoor
* ubotu beats CellaDoor senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<__mikem> ubotu sit bot
<ubotu> __mikem: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CellaDoor> ooh
<__mikem> !lart me2win
* ubotu does a little 'renice 20 -u me2win'
<me2win> alright, i dunno wtf that means...
<__mikem> lol it would be nice if I knew what that command meant
<me2win> !renie
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !renice
<ubotu> me2win: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crxyem> well I'm back
<__mikem> ubotu stupid bot
<CellaDoor> !lart me2win
<ubotu> stupid __mikem
* ubotu chops me2win in half with a free Solaris 7 CD
<__mikem> lol
<CellaDoor> hah
<me2win> lol
<me2win> !love
<__mikem> ubotu lart ubotu
<ubotu> Love is a snowmobile racing across the tundra, which suddenly flips over, pinning you underneath.  At night, the ice weasels come.
* ubotu decapitates __mikem conan the destroyer style
<__mikem> lol
<CellaDoor> lol
<__mikem> you not me
<__mikem> ubotu dum bot
<ubotu> __mikem: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CellaDoor> !lart ubotu
<__mikem> ubotu dumb bot
<ubotu> __mikem: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> kik
<me2win> it wont lart itself
<__mikem> !lart ubotu
* ubotu chops __mikem in half with a free AOL CD
<__mikem> lol
<me2win> !lart ubotu
<__mikem> free aol
<CellaDoor> lol ubotu pm'd me
<me2win> me too
<me2win> lol
<CellaDoor> [14:50]  <ubotu> Someone already said that 29 seconds ago
<__mikem> hes a stupid robot
<__mikem> ubotu stupid
<ubotu> __mikem: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> ubotu stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid __mikem
<__mikem> lol
<CellaDoor> ubotu sit
<ubotu> CellaDoor: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CellaDoor> stupid bot
<__mikem> ubotu roll over
<ubotu> __mikem: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CellaDoor> lol
<crxyem> so, here's a q ,for anyone, I've always used winamp with a plugin called album list, anyone familiar with it, I like amaroK but can't get it to build a databases via my samba share
<__mikem> ubotu duck
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<CellaDoor> ubotu evil
<ubotu> CellaDoor: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> ubotu sucks
<ubotu> rumour has it, sucks is a word you should NOT use in #ubuntu
<__mikem> lol
<me2win> LOL
<me2win> fuck ubotu
<CellaDoor> ubotu Windows
<ubotu> I guess windows is unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<me2win> ubotu fucks
<ubotu> me2win: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !alternative
<ubotu> I guess alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<__mikem> !bot abuse
<ubotu> I heard bot abuse is a bannable offense
<trpr42> some moderator is going to come back and moderate
<me2win> lol
<__mikem> !rape
<CellaDoor> It wasn't me
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<CellaDoor> honest
<__mikem> ubotu is evil
<ubotu> __mikem: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> ubotu bad bot
<ubotu> no, you're a bad person __mikem!
<CellaDoor> I have no recolection of anything that has happened in the last ten minutes
<__mikem> I know I am a bad person
<gqed76> in gnome my CDs auto mounted..how do i get that working in KDE..cant findwhat i was told to look for
<__mikem> !spank me2win
<ubotu> __mikem: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> damnit
<crxyem> so , what's the favorite for running windows progs in linux, ie.. things like taxcut which will never have linux support
<__mikem> !wine
<crxyem> that's what I thought
<__mikem> ubotu tell crxyem about wine
<crxyem> but I hear alot about VMware these days
<__mikem> VMware is good but you still actually have to buy windows
<CellaDoor> Adept has been crashing on me a bit lately
<CellaDoor> buy windows ?
<CellaDoor> thou blasphemer
<CellaDoor> ban him
<me2win> omfg
<me2win> who uses digg?
<CellaDoor> digg ?
<crxyem> I digg it
<__mikem> someone make ubotu hit me
<__mikem> please
<me2win> !digg
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> bah
<me2win> digg is a website
<CellaDoor> !lart __mikem
* ubotu urinates on __mikem
<CellaDoor> :D
<__mikem> ouch
<CellaDoor> hahaha
<__mikem> thats nasty
<me2win> its like social bookmarking
<crxyem> I have a copy of windows why would I need to buy it to use VMWare
<me2win> amazing tech website
<CellaDoor> ubotu is nasty
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CellaDoor
<__mikem> oh, if you have windows
<me2win> they are getting a new commenting system, which looks AMAZING
<__mikem> you don't need to buy it
<CellaDoor> ubotu just went feral
<ubotu> CellaDoor: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crxyem> but you's still say wine correct
<CellaDoor> I'm sure its not lifechanging
<__mikem> wine is the best there is, but its not relyable
<__mikem> personally I recomend you use vmware
<CellaDoor> you mean reliable
<__mikem> but you have to realize what vm ware actually is
<crxyem> don't know much about it
<Thedek> With Dapper, what folder should I put firmware in, /lib/firmware?
<crxyem> an emulator ?
* CellaDoor has no use for vmware
<__mikem> no
<__mikem> it simulates an entire workstation environment through hardware
<__mikem> its literally a virtual piece of hardware
<crxyem> so it's a resource hog
<__mikem> once you create a virtual machine with vmware you have to install the os on that virtual machine just like you would a real one
<__mikem> no its actually prety good about rescources
<crxyem> so I'd need vmware, with a copy of winxp istalled on it, then I can install , say taxcut
<__mikem> well, what you do is, you get vmware server (which is free by the way)
<me2win> crxyem: __mikem CellaDoor what states do you guys live in? or what country?
<__mikem> florida
<crxyem> CT, USA
<__mikem> then you create whats called a virtual machine
<crxyem> I see
<me2win> __mikem: oh thats right you told me that earlier
<__mikem> which is essentially a couple of very large files one of which represents the virtual hard disk
<__mikem> then you use vmware to "boot" that virtual machine as a "guest opperating system'
<crxyem> I see, so I need a lot of disk space I presume
<__mikem> no
<__mikem> you can control the size of your virtual disk and make it as small is you nee dit
<crxyem> wow, so it sounds like the cats meow in the long run
<__mikem> id recomend having atleast 20 gigs free
<CellaDoor> me2win: I live in middle earth
<__mikem> I use vm ware to run linux under windows, and that works fine and I think thats actually the ideal setup
<CellaDoor> me2win: well, near it... australia actually
<crxyem> well, when I ditch the winxp partition I'll have the room, but right now /root has 600mb free, and /home has 5Gb free
<me2win> CellaDoor: lol
<me2win> CellaDoor: you live in Gondor?
<CellaDoor> no
<CellaDoor> the faraway lands
<__mikem> crxyem you can install vmware on windows and run ubuntu with it also
<__mikem> which I recomend
<me2win> The Shire?
<CellaDoor> noo
<me2win> Rohan?
<CellaDoor> the undying lands
<me2win> ...?
<me2win> uhh
<me2win> that elf place?
<__mikem> ?????????
<CellaDoor> no
<crxyem> why not the other way around, vmware in linux, to run windows
<CellaDoor> er
<me2win> i give up CellaDoor
<me2win> lol
<CellaDoor> me too
<me2win> !ubotu lotr
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !ubotu gondor
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<CellaDoor> see thats just rude
<CellaDoor> how can someone not give a bot info on lotr
<me2win> lol
<__mikem> crxyem if something happens to your virtual machine, you may end up having to buy a new license key for winxp, you probably won't have this problem if you do it my way
<crxyem> I see
<__mikem> especially since linux is a lot less forgiving when it comes to user error
<__mikem> than windows is
<me2win> lol
<me2win> w3rd
<CellaDoor> that is true
<crxyem> well, in the long run I really don't need windows, except for one or two programs, like taxcut, to do my taxes ,so like once year
<farous> ok any one know of a good exam generation package for latex or lyx ?
<CellaDoor> I remember when I was a total n00b and I was using fedora... I was logged in as root and forgot and tried to use evolution email and it popped up a dialogue that said something like, "running evolution as root is dumb"
<__mikem> crxem, you should try to find linux equivilents of those programs
<__mikem> like for instance openoffice 2.0 is just as good as MSWord. Infact even on my xp box I use OpenOffice
<me2win> lol
<crxyem> got openoffice
<__mikem> yup, just an example though
<crxyem> taxcut , don't know of an equivalent
<me2win> is there a way to scan for ips using a wireless router?
<__mikem> Try googling "Tax Anylisis software for Linux"
<crxyem> good idea
<me2win> !alternative
<ubotu> hmm... alternative is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<me2win> try there
<me2win> crxyem:
<__mikem> or you can do that
<__mikem> lol
<crxyem> how about an idea for this one,
<crxyem>  so, here's a q ,for anyone, I've always used winamp with a plugin called album list, anyone familiar with it, I like amaroK but can't get it to build a databases via my samba share
<me2win> not farmiliar with it
<__mikem> they are probably not compatible with eachother
<crxyem> I can play my music and see it in the files tab, but not the collection tab
<__mikem> I use Kaffine here
<crxyem> i'll give that a go
<__mikem> I find amaroK to be to procarious
* CellaDoor loves amarok
<CellaDoor> I use kaffeine mainly for dvd
<__mikem> Actually Now I use RealPlayer for linux
* me2win wants to know how to scan for IPs using a wireless router?
<__mikem> look at your http access logs
<me2win> ?
<__mikem> your system should keep a log of everything going on including all the ip addresses
<__mikem> you just need to find them
<me2win> well, lets say my neighbors have a wireless router, and i want to know the ip of the machines behind it
<crxyem> well what's the ip of the router
<me2win> 192.168.1.1? lol
<__mikem> Well, you know that the ip address will always start with 192.168.1.1 you are actually very close to our router
<__mikem> ours is 192.168.0.x
<crxyem> ehhh am I your neighbor, lol, most likeley his system are in the range of *.*.*.0 -255
<me2win> lol
<crxyem> to scan that network, you'd have to be logged onto that router to do a scan
<__mikem> I am not entirely sure but a packet sniffer might work also
<__mikem> because the packets should contain that information in order for it to work at all
<__mikem> I believe they do
<crxyem> packet sniffer might do it, but I'm pretty sure the traffic will all show up as the gw address
<__mikem> it would be my first try
<__mikem> even though youd will see a lot of garbage data
<__mikem> garbage in the sence that its not what you are looking for
<crxyem> true
<__mikem> but as you said you would need to be logged in to the router and have access to the log files to do a streight forward query
<crxyem> I'm sure there are some tools avaliable for cracking WEP and WPA wireless routers, probably easier that route
<crxyem> the you could browse the nework easily
<__mikem> Yeh, but theres plenty of software out there that is designed to pery those kinds of programs
<__mikem> oops my laptop is starting to overheat (I kind of have it on my bed right now)
<me2win> wierd
<me2win> bah, what was the last thing you guys got from me
<crxyem> hey were does thunderbird store it's profiles , ie windows ,docs and settings>username>application data> yada yada yada,
<__mikem> he recomended cracking the Web Encryption Key for the Wireless roughter
<me2win> ah
<__mikem> using some kind of tool
<me2win> what if i have a mac address for it?
<__mikem> and just leaching on to their service
<crxyem> still need to hack the router
<__mikem> yes, but I would like to avoid hacking anything
<__mikem> hacking is considered an act of terrorism and you can get into a lot of trouble
<crxyem> maybe more options with the mac address, not to sure tho
<crxyem> true
<crxyem> so anyone know were tbird stores user data in linux
<__mikem> nope
<crxyem> ah found it
<__mikem> cool
<crxyem> it was in "/home/user/.thunderbird"
<__mikem> interesting
<me2win> damnit
<me2win> i keep getting d/c
<me2win> lol
<__mikem> id try changing id's to avoid any more occurances
<Dasnipa`> heeh
<me2win> lol
<__mikem> whats funny
<me2win> ok so, one more time. what if i have a mac address
<crxyem> just curious why do you need to know what Ip address are being used ?
<__mikem> wow, good question
<me2win> lolz
<__mikem> maybe he wants to block the ip address
<__mikem> thats the only lagit reason I can think of
<me2win> __mikem:  nailed it
<__mikem> thanks
<__mikem> might I ask why though?
<me2win> setting up a file server
<me2win> for my brothers computer
<__mikem> I can imagine where this is going
<me2win> but i know for sure there are alot of wifi devices in the area
<me2win> and i just wanna make sure people stay out
<__mikem> yes, and someone might try to pigyback
<me2win> yeah
<__mikem> so you want to prevent this
<me2win> indeed
<__mikem> funny thing, my cousin had only a dialup connection
<__mikem> but there was a hotspot for a really fast wireless network right near his window
<me2win> heh
<__mikem> so to avoid using their dialup, when I was over, we would pigyback on that and he would enjoy lightning fast speed
<me2win> haha
<me2win> makes sense
<__mikem> yup
<__mikem> worked well to
<me2win> im sure
<me2win> i had a friend
<me2win> at Baylor University
<me2win> when i went there
<me2win> he lived off campus
<me2win> but l33ched wifi from his neighbors
<__mikem> how?
<me2win> same way
<me2win> piggybacking
<__mikem> oh, I get it
<__mikem> and meanwhile his neighbors are wondering whats taking up all their bandwidth
<me2win> lol yeah same thing here
<__mikem> lol nice
<me2win> which sucks for comcast subscribers
<__mikem> i can imagine
<me2win> cuz they have limited bandwith dont they?
<__mikem> I suppose
<__mikem> It just sucks in general for anyone who doesn't have high speed internet
<me2win> yeah
<__mikem> Id recomend first setting up a firewall
<__mikem> on your brothers end ofcourse
<me2win> yeh
<__mikem> is there any reason why hed be accepting requests of any kind, because if there isn't, you can probably set the router not to allow more than one person loged in at a time
<__mikem> or set the firewall in any event
<me2win> nah, he wouldnt be
<__mikem> and thats really a simpler way then trying to block individual ip addresses
<__mikem> good so there you go
<me2win> tr00
<gamma> wow @ amarok.. did you know there's a manage files feature that autorenames files based on id3 data and you can set the folder icons to the album cover?
<__mikem> brb thirsty
<me2win> __mikem: aight
<me2win> gamma: yeah
<me2win> gamma: ive never used it though
<__mikem> ok back
<gamma> i directly transfered files off my ipod where are 5 random letters and found that came in handy
<gamma> then i used it for all my music so i sorted it by Music/firstletterofartist/artistname/album/track - track name
<__mikem> !lark ubotu
<gamma> one of the many reasons i'm glad i switched to kde from gnome
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<me2win> lol
<me2win> !lart __mikem
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses __mikem's head to break the homerun record
<__mikem> !lart me2win
* ubotu whacks me2win with the cluebat
<__mikem> ouch
<me2win> lolz
<__mikem> lol
<crxyem> !lart crxyem
* ubotu rm -rf's crxyem
<crxyem> lol
<me2win> lol
<__mikem> ouch
<__mikem> he busts out the rm
<__mikem> heres a better one
<__mikem> sudo rm -r ~
<me2win> lolz
<me2win> !love __mikem
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<__mikem> me2win thats nastey
<me2win> hmm, i thought maybe it would do that snowmobile thing with you except in a bad way
<me2win> lol
<me2win> !love
<ubotu> Love is a snowmobile racing across the tundra, which suddenly flips over, pinning you underneath.  At night, the ice weasels come.
<gamma> http://home.cfl.rr.com/gamma/images/sortpwn.png gotta love it
<__mikem> it used to have a really nice definition of microsoft but one of the op's deleted it
<normal1> does anyone use proxychains here ?
<__mikem> nope
<normal1> =\
<__mikem> is that where you are browsing the internet through several layers of proxies
<__mikem> proxys rather
<__mikem> ?
<gamma> sounds like it
<gamma> ProxyChain Download Page tool that conceals your IP address through multiple chains of proxy servers.
<gamma> aka tinfoil hat mode
<__mikem> Yeh, I gathered that much
<crxyem> well, catch you l8r, I'm off
<__mikem> bye
<me2win> cya crxyem
<__mikem> I think I will tern in also
<__mikem> I am getting tired
<__mikem> nice talking
<me2win> heh
<me2win> alright
<me2win> cya later __mikem
<stupendo44> what's the easiest way to extract/convert .sit files?
<me2win> !sit
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> not usure stupendo44
<stupendo44> huh?
<me2win> im not sure
<GullyFoyle> whwt's the command to see what version of a program is in the repo?
<me2win> in the repo or on your comp?
<GullyFoyle> if i wanna install it but i wanna know what version it's going to install
<Hobbsee> GullyFoyle: apt-cache show
<GullyFoyle> ah thanks
<Hobbsee> or packages.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> either work
<Crowbar> what horrible things would happen to me if i changed breezy to dapper in sources.list and did a dist-upgrade?
<Hobbsee> Crowbar: you'll be arrested, taken away to a retraining camp, and windows will be installed on your computer, and your linux disks (all of them) will be destroyed.
<Crowbar> Hobbsee: Oh, then i'll still with breezy.  wouldn't want to risk having to run widnows again...
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Hobbsee> !+upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<Hobbsee> Crowbar: in all seriousness, it's *much* safer to install off a dapper cd, but you can dist-upgrade as well with that tool
<Hobbsee> and make sure you install kubuntu-desktop first!
<Crowbar> Hobbsee: I'm  running kubuntu but i assume you mean to make sure i have the meta-package installed?
<Hobbsee> Crowbar: yep
<Steil> Hobbsee: do you know if the amarok 1.4 beta1 is built with the ipod plugin?
<Hobbsee> Steil: got no idea, i dont have an ipod, and i dont have amarok 1.4 beta1 on my sysetm
<Hobbsee> although i should go and install it!
<Steil> ahh hehe sorry for the bother
<Steil> 1.4 looks nice
<Hobbsee> !amarok1.4
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> darn
<Steil> only problem is, can't get my bloody ipod working
<Hobbsee> :(
<Steil> boy do I hate my laptop too
<Steil> usb drives decide to not work at random times
<mustard5> does kubuntu use different sources.list from ubuntu?
<mustard5> I'm just trying to answer a question on the forums with regards to installing GIMP
<mustard5> I would have thought GIMP was installed by default
<mustard5> I sort of know the answer myself, but I'm having a moment of confusion :)
* mustard5 twiddles thumbs for a while
<Hobbsee> mustard5: no, they use the same
<Hobbsee> repos, that is
<mustard5> yeah I thought that was the case
<Hobbsee> gimp is a GTK applicatoin, and is therefore not installed
<mustard5> ah ok
<Hobbsee> the dependancies for kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are different
<_michael> kubuntu is officially part of the ubuntu project mustard5
<_michael> funny eh
<mustard5> so this guy reckons he did sudo apt-get install gimp    and got nothing
<mustard5> _michael, yeah..as I say I'm having a 'moment' here :)
<mustard5> heheh
<me2win> anybody know of a way to use a program's dcop options without loading that program up itself
<Hobbsee> mustard5: ask to check his repos - check that he hastn commented them all out or something similar
<GullyFoyle> you need to install the x-devel packages or whatever
<mustard5> Hobbsee, yeah..I'll do that, thanks
<GullyFoyle> oops wrong window lol
<Hobbsee> hehe @ GullyFoyle - i think you want to call up !xincludes
<mustard5> so where is the sources.list in kubuntu?   /etc/apt/ ?
<mustard5> hehe
<mustard5> I feel stupid for asking these questions :)
<mustard5> I think I'm asking the obvious :D
<robotgeek> mustard5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> mustard5: /etc/apt/sources.list, yeah
<mustard5> robotgeek, ok..so its no different from one to the other :)
<robotgeek> mustard5: same as ubuntu, :)
<mustard5> I got it...I having a 'senior moment' here :)
<robotgeek> heh
<mustard5> dementia setting in ;)
<Hobbsee> lol
<GullyFoyle> i've just compiled and installed fluxbox .9.14 now how do i add it to the login manager?
<chrono> hello
<pulver> anyone using vsftpd? created some virtual users and login with them but running 'ls' gives '200 PORT command successful. 150 Here comes the directory listing. 226 Transfer done (but failed to open directory).' permission issues?
<JUDGE> is there a way to set windows so they scale and fit all resolutions... im using kubunu at 1024 X 768 .. and there are MANY panels where I cant see the bottom.. cant find a way to display the whole thing.. or scroll it. HELP
<robotgeek> JUDGE: alt + drag
<Thedek> seth:  you there?
<mustard5> robotgeek, hmm interesting..I was having the same problem on puppy linux yesterday...I wonder if that would work on puppy
<seth> Thedek, hi
<robotgeek> mustard5: the alt + drag?
<mustard5> robotgeek, yeah
<JUDGE> ? .. that moves the whole window.. what im wondering is if kubuntu menus are MADE for higher resolutions than 1024.. or is it bad design?
<robotgeek> JUDGE: known bug, hopefully be fixed soon
<Thedek> Heya... just wanted to let you know, with raphinks help I built your synergy 1.2.7 off of revu and installed it, but did have a weird problem with it, not sure how I'm supposed to let you know about it. =)
<pulver> GullyFoyle: did you create a /usr/share/xsessions/fluxbox.desktop?
<Hobbsee> JUDGE: work around is to use kcontrol not system settings
<robotgeek> Thedek: isn't the one in the repos working?
<seth> hehe, what problem did you have?
<seth> it's working fine here, but I haven't tested it too much
<Thedek> Yeah, 1.2.2 works alright, but there are a bunch of client fixes in 1.2.7
<JUDGE> hmm... weird.. but ty for help ... really annoying bug to say the least..
<robotgeek> JUDGE: i feel your pain :)
<JUDGE> TY hobbsee.... the
<Thedek> When using the 1.2.7 build, whenever I hit shift, KDE brings up some accessability screen.  Just fyi. =)
<JUDGE> "control center" does scroll it
<Hobbsee> indeed - i much prefer kcontrol
<seth> Thedek, hmm
<Thedek> I removed 1.2.7, went to 1.2.2 and the problem went away, went back to 1.2.7 and it re-appeared immediately.
<GullyFoyle> pulver: no i did not
<Thedek> It 'thought' I was actually hitting shift-insert, but was only hitting shift.
<Thedek> this is using a logitech bluetooth keyboard, btw.
<seth> Okay, thanks for the report
<seth> I have a logitech rf keyboard, I'll see if I can reproduce it
<seth> tell me your client - server situation real fast?
<JUDGE> quick question... is the menu size problem only in kubuntu? I tried ubuntu.. and can't remember having that problem
<Thedek> server on a windows xp box, client on the latest dapper with kde 3.5.1
<pulver> GullyFoyle: well you should have at least one .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/ ..just create a similar one for fluxbox with the Exec= pointing to fluxbox (ex /usr/bin/fluxbox)
<Thedek> Didn't try the server in the package (either of them), just the client (synergyc)
<GullyFoyle> pulver: mmkay i'm lookin at the file now
<Thedek> launched with the standard synergyc 192.168.1.xxx
<seth> thanks
<seth> probably a wonky ini setting that ships by default
<seth> I'll play
<Thedek> Cool.  I'm just learning about packages and want to learn more, anything I can do to help test or learn, I'm in. =)
<seth> Thedek, synergy#1389333 says win-server[1.2.7client]  shift is broken
<seth> it'll be fixed in 1.2.8 looks like
<seth> I'll package when it's done
<Thedek> strange, i also run 1.2.7 on two windows servers, and don't have problems with shift at all.  The bug was in windows/linux config.
<echdev> hrm, what's a good IDE for C development?
<seth> Kdevelop
<echdev> ive always used gnome, still learning my way around kde :)
<seth> Thedek, do both shift keys break?
<Thedek> Not sure, I'll have to check with my roommate tomorrow (he has the win/lin setup).  He just went to bed.
<Thedek> I know it was breaking with the left shift, so I'll check on right-shift.
<Thedek> what's the best way to get back to you, just here?
<seth> yeah, I'm here all the time
<seth> or seth@ubuntu dot com
<Thedek> Cool.  Thanks.  I'll try out the right-shift and get back with ya.
<seth> no worries
<Thedek> Night... gotta sleep.  Got a 2 hour drive in 6 hours. =/
<GullyFoyle> pulver: yeah dude, it worked, i am now running the latest devel of fluxbox and it's in my kdm menu. woohoo
<pulver> GullyFoyle: nice :)
<GullyFoyle> i compiled and installed it from .tar.gz and it woked flawlessly
<GullyFoyle> worked*
<pulver> havent used flux.. but some of the screenshots looks cool
<GullyFoyle> it's fast and kde apps work fine
<blanky> hello
<blanky> i instlaled kubuntu-desktop, and when it asked me if i wanted to use kdm or gdm, i said gdm, but now I'd like to use kdm, is there a way to change?
<GullyFoyle> i like the wheel scroll changes desktop feature
<Hobbsee> hi blanky
<blanky> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install kdm && sudo dpkg-configure kdm
<Hobbsee> i think
<blanky> okay thanks
<blanky> dpkg-configure: command not found lol
<Hobbsee> might be dpkg-reconfig
<Hobbsee> ure
<pulver> GullyFoyle: yeah i think it's possible on most de's/wm's
<Hobbsee> darn enter key
<blanky> :( guess it wont work
<robotgeek> blanky: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<blanky> i'll try
<blanky> i think it worked! :D
<blanky> jorge@blank:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<blanky> Password:
<blanky> Reloading K Display Manager configuration...kdm not running.
<blanky> sorry for pasting, I forgot :(
<robotgeek> blanky: i think you are done :)
<Hobbsee> use sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm then
<blanky> Hobbsee, so I have to do that instead? kdm didn't work? i'll try
<Hobbsee> it gives you a nice blue screen that lets you pick which one you want to start at boot, and you hit kdm
<Hobbsee> yeah
<blanky> yay it works :)
<Hobbsee> yay!  so i remembered it correctly then
<blanky> it says changes will take effect when all current x sessions have ended
<blanky> :) Thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problems
<wotnarg> What is a best way to pass a null pointer to a function? Passing 0 acts like an int.
<wotnarg> peer
<wotnarg> wrong channel :p
<blanky> wotnarg, what?
<wotnarg> I moved irc tabs without noticing, sorry.
<blanky> void function(void *var), and then function(NULL) wont work?
<blanky> oh well
<wotnarg> well, the function is asking for a pointer to an object, but I want to pass it nothing. :P
<blanky> object *pointer; object *pointer = NULL; that wont work?
<blanky> then pass 'pointer'
<blanky> anyways, sorry I couldn't help, I'm out bye bye
<sniff> rammstein by rammstein - amazing
<sniff> so macabre though :(
<icicled> what filesystem do you folks recommend for everyday desktop use ?
* Hobbsee uses ext3
<thoreauputic> icicled: ext3 is fine
<Hobbsee> reiserfs is the other one that people seem to like using
<me2win> icicled: ext3
<patrix> ext3 has the advantage that it's almost exactly like ext2, so readable by more operating systems (if you're multibooting, say, winxp, freebsd, linux, like I was doing)
<patrix> and ext2 can be resized by partition magic (again, was useful for me a few days ago ;)  )
<me2win> ext3 isnt resizable?
<icicled> i thought just about every filesystem was resizable (using qtparted)
<patrix> heh dunno
<patrix> I didn't see any "resize" option in qtparted
<patrix> so I used partition magic to resize, but I only have PM7.0 which can resize ext2, not ext3
<patrix> no clue if the more recent ones can recognize/resize ext3
<icicled> right click and should be a bunch of properties, only available if all the required tools are installed though
<patrix> maybe I was missing all those tools
<icicled> i've got a hold of a 250gb sata drive, i wanna install windows (for games) and then linux for desktop
<patrix> probably stuff like ext2resize etc eh?
<me2win> !ports
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !por
<ubotu> me2win: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !port
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !netstat
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<Ardarandir> moin
<pussfeller> why does konqy keep asking for my sftp password every time i change dirs
<pussfeller> or just about
<me2win> are you changing into r00t owned dir?
<pussfeller> clicking that password dialog is getting annoying
* me2win bets
<me2win> do you need apache to run PHP/mySQL scripts?
<me2win> im out, cya
<me2win> !info mysql-server-4.1
<ubotu> mysql-server-4.1: (mysql database server binaries), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 16929 kB, Installed size: 37968 kB
<me2win> !info mysql-client-4.1
<ubotu> mysql-client-4.1: (mysql database client binaries), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 845 kB, Installed size: 1876 kB
<Tonio_> lo
<KaoticEvil> anyone know why "sudo ifup wlan0" would freeze my computer?
<bubblenut> Hi, what alternative to rc.local is there on debian based distros?
<bubblenut> I've come across a few "make rc.local on debian" kind of articles but I was just wandering what the standard "debian way" is
<richard2> how descompress file.tar.bz2
<bubblenut> tar -jxvf filename
<richard2> thanks
<bubblenut> It's the -j option which unzips bziped files
<richard2> thanks bubblenut
<visik7> KaoticEvil: attach syslog to a serial port and show what it says
<KaoticEvil> visik7: to a serial port?
<visik7> yes a serial port rs232
<visik7> 9 or 25 pin
<visik7> you know ?
<KaoticEvil> i have no serial ports
<KaoticEvil> and the interface in question is a PCI device... a wireless NIC
<visik7> mmm
<visik7> I read
<KaoticEvil> and im well aware of what a serial port is ;)
<visik7> serial console helps you to see what happen
<KaoticEvil> i was questioning your attachment of syslog to a com port
<visik7> serial port == com port
<KaoticEvil> again, well aware ;)
<visik7> ok
<KaoticEvil> ive been working on computers for the last 16 years or so...
<visik7> oook
<visik7> :)
<visik7> btw
<KaoticEvil> i just dont understand why bringing up a wireless connection would freeze my computer... it only started doing this the other day
<KaoticEvil> and its a TOTAL lockup... no inputs accepted at all... i have to do a hard-reboot
<visik7> u can try to keep open a console with syslog and dmesg tailed and run ficonfig wlan0 up on another and see what happen
<[Vampis] > KaoticEvil: Is it KDE? Mine does that to, it works for a few minutes then the entire compurer freezers, just like you describe
<[Vampis] > Hard reboot
<KaoticEvil> [Vampis] , no, it does it with gnome as well
<visik7> KaoticEvil: what wireless driver do u use ?
<[Vampis] > ok
<[Vampis] > thats wired
<KaoticEvil> and its only when i bring it up...
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: are you using ndis wrapper?
<[Vampis] > Ok, mine works for a few minutes
<KaoticEvil> Kaiser_Away, yeah, i am
<Kaiser_Away> that's why you hard lock
<KaoticEvil> Kaiser_Away, it only started this 2 or 3 days ago
<[Vampis] > KaoticEvil: Same here, has worked perfect before
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: done a dist-upgrade in the last few days?
<KaoticEvil> it worked fine for about a week or so
<Kaiser_Away> upgraded ndis/driver? etc?
<KaoticEvil> neither of those were upgraded...
<KaoticEvil> i did an initial upgrade afer install, had no problems at all
<Kaiser_Away> kernel upgrade?
<KaoticEvil> nope
<[Vampis] > KaoticEvil: what kind of wlan do u have ?
<[Vampis] > card i meen
<KaoticEvil> err. wait, yes..
<KaoticEvil> there is a new kernel... i see grub everyday.. lol
<Kaiser_Away> lol
<Kaiser_Away> try booting your old keren and see if it does the same locks
<[Vampis] > hm, how do u check kernel version in the console? forgot the command
<KaoticEvil> never thought of that.. heh
<Kaiser_Away> if it doesnt file a bug on it
<Kaiser_Away> uname -a
<[Vampis] > thanks
<[Vampis] > I have http://www.torrentbytes.net/browse.php
<[Vampis] > oups
<[Vampis] > fucking paste
<Kaiser_Away> lol
<[Vampis] > 2.6.12-10-686
<[Vampis] > Theres my kernel ver.
<[Vampis] > wich one do you have KaoticEvil ?
<KaoticEvil> i believe mine is the same
<[Vampis] > Hm, seem's thats our problem then
<KaoticEvil> 2.6.12-10-386
<KaoticEvil> and as for my card, its an airnet awd154
<Kaiser_Away> 3 and 686.
<KaoticEvil> marvell chipset
<KaoticEvil> im gonna try that...
<[Vampis] > ok, I think theres Intel chipset in mine, Ibm thinkpad t41
<KaoticEvil> oh, and while im at it...
<KaoticEvil> is there another way to refresh a wireless device thats lost connectivity besides ifdown/ifup ?
<Kaiser_Away> *shrug*
<[Vampis] > Kaiser_Away: Do you think I should try to go back to linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 instead ?
<KaoticEvil> something akin to "ipconfig /release ipconfig /renew" ?
<[Vampis] > KaoticEvil: I use sudo dhclient ath0 to do that
<Kaiser_Away> [Vampis] : try it out, and if you stop crashing, then it's launchpad/malone time for you
<[Vampis] > Kaiser_Away: whats launchpad/malone time ?
<[Vampis] > :)
<Kaiser_Away> [Vampis] : malone is the bugtracker :)
<[Vampis] > Aha
<Kaiser_Away> launchpad is where it's served
<[Vampis] > =)
<KaoticEvil> ok, well, im gonna try changing kernels.. brb
<Kaiser_Away> k
<Kaiser_Away> :)
<[Vampis] > I'll try it @ home l8:er... I use cable now i school so :)
<Kaiser_Away> <grin>
<[Vampis] > To bad I didnt save the old kernel :P
<Kaiser_Away> lol.
<Kaiser_Away> download it again (if you have bandwidth)
<[Vampis] > and Kaotic should be back in a few, so I can ask him if it worked for him ;)
<[Vampis] > Kaiser_Away: Bandwith aint a problem :)
<[Vampis] > 17mbit @ home and 100mbit @ school :)
<Kaiser_Away> lol. fine
<Kaiser_Away> spoild brat :P back in my day!
<[Vampis] > LOL
<[Vampis] > Back in my days i had 56k modem :;P
<[Vampis] > So dont preach ;)
<Kaiser_Away> fwiw i'm 19, so "back in my day" is just total bull shit ;)
<[Vampis] > LOL
<[Vampis] > ok, thank god I'm older then ;)
<Kaiser_Away> <grin>
<Kaiser_Away> classic
<[Vampis] > I started with 56modem... then 0.5 mbit ADSL.. then 8mbit, and now 17
<[Vampis] > :D
<[Vampis] > Going in the right direction :)
<Kaiser_Away> lol.
<Kaiser_Away> i went from 33k -> 56 and i got stuck at 256
<Kaiser_Away> still there :/
<[Vampis] > The one that have the most bandwith when he dies wins
<[Vampis] > *grin*
<Kaiser_Away> <grin>
<[Vampis] > Kaiser_Away: where are you from ?
<Kaiser_Away> my mate beats bot of us atm - he's got 20GIGABIT at work :(
<Kaiser_Away> *both
<[Vampis] > Damn, thats not fair :P
<Kaiser_Away> Australia
<Kaiser_Away> lol. no kidding
<[Vampis] > australia, nice :)
<Kaiser_Away> it's not even funny :(
<Kaiser_Away> yeh :)
<[Vampis] > I want to live there for about a year or so :)
<Kaiser_Away> (well, mostly :D)
<CarstenP> how can i see if i have breezy or dapper?
<Kaiser_Away> CarstenP: cat /etc/issue, or look in the hhelp file
<[Vampis] > CarstenP: If you have to ask you shouldnt run ubuntu :P
<[Vampis] > ;)
<Kaiser_Away> lol now now [
<[Vampis] > KaoticEvil: well? Brief me :)
<Kaiser_Away> * [Vampis] 
<Kaiser_Away> wb ka
<KaoticEvil> works fine now...
<Kaiser_Away> wb KaoticEvil
<[Vampis] > Kaiser_Away: sorry ;)
<Kaiser_Away> :)
<KaoticEvil> ty Kaiser_Away
<Kaiser_Away> np
<Kaiser_Away> np
<[Vampis] > KaoticEvil: Nice
<[Vampis] > :D
<Kaiser_Away> :D
<KaoticEvil> so... now what? lol
<[Vampis] > Now I'm going to install it then :)
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: head over to http://launchpad.net/malone
<CarstenP> Kaiser_Away: thanks
<Kaiser_Away> then search for the bug to see if it exists already
<KaoticEvil> first of all.. ho do i change the default boot option in grub?
<Kaiser_Away> if it doesnt, file it
<CarstenP> [Vampis] : yeah hmm, i forget things fast.
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.list
<KaoticEvil> ah, cool
<Kaiser_Away> then change the , um
<KaoticEvil> i can do it in lilo...
<Kaiser_Away> just a tic, I'll check ;)
* KaoticEvil uses pico instead
<Kaiser_Away> default         0
<[Vampis] > LOL, I'm trying to print, Cant open pipe to process ;)
<Kaiser_Away> ^ set that to 3 IIRC
<Kaiser_Away> no, 2 i think
<Kaiser_Away> [Vampis] : print in what?
<[Vampis] > to the printer :P
<[Vampis] > But Its working now
<Kaiser_Away> *in* what :P
<[Vampis] > :)
<Kaiser_Away> ok :)
<[Vampis] > ah, in mousepad... but i changed to kedit
<[Vampis] > :)
<Kaiser_Away> check the printer settings
<KaoticEvil> err... /boot/grub/menu.list is a new file...
<Kaiser_Away> if it just says "lp" make it "|lp"
<Kaiser_Away> no i in list
<Kaiser_Away> sorry :/
<Kaiser_Away> menu.lst
<[Vampis] > =)
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok :)
<Kaiser_Away> :D
<[Vampis] > there, installing :)
<Kaiser_Away> :D
<[Vampis] > KaoticEvil: u installed the 2.6.12-9 ?
<KaoticEvil> [Vampis] : twas already installed.. came on my breezy cd
<[Vampis] > But wich kernel you run now ?
<[Vampis] > When the wlan works
<KaoticEvil> 2.6.12-9, yes
<[Vampis] > *downloading headers*
<Kaiser_Away> du...du hast... du hast mich....
<KaoticEvil> and it has been posted already
<KaoticEvil> apparently, it doesnt affect flight 3 of dapper///
<KaoticEvil> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.12/+bug/28998
<[Vampis] > rebooting, brb
<Kaiser_Away> reading
<Kaiser_Away> hopefully there will be a fix soon then
<KaoticEvil> from what i gather, dhclient does the same thing as i was doing (ifdown/ifup), only on one line, instead of 2
<KaoticEvil> well, apparently, it doesnt affect Dapper...
<KaoticEvil> i may get a live cd and try it :)
<KaoticEvil> i dont really want to go with a beta OS however...
<[Vampis] > there
<[Vampis] > Hm, It booted faster with the -9 kernel
<KaoticEvil> [Vampis] : same here...
<Hobbsee_away> KaoticEvil: what's the problem?
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee_away: "sudo ifup wlan0' causes a hard lock on kernel 2.6.12-10
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: if it doesnt work on Breezy 'upgrade to dapper' is not an ok answer in this case
<Hobbsee_away> KaoticEvil: eww.
<Kaiser_Away> the shiped kernel worked, the new one doesnt, it's got to be fixed
<KaoticEvil> Kaiser_Away: it works fine on 2.6.12-9, however
<Hobbsee_away> what about a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: yeh. you said :)
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee_away: no clue... didnt try it
<[Vampis] > I'm not instaliing dapper until the release in april
<KaoticEvil> didnt know about it, for that matter ;)
<KaoticEvil> [Vampis] : same here...
<Hobbsee_away> KaoticEvil: that just restarts the network from the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Hobbsee_away> like it does on boot
<Hobbsee> [Vampis] : hehe - it's not ebil!
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: let me reboot with the -10 kernal and try that...
<Hobbsee> yep
<[Vampis] > Hobbsee: huh? come again?
<Hobbsee> evil
<Hobbsee> dapper
<[Vampis] > ah
<[Vampis] > :)
<KaoticEvil> brb
<Kaiser_Away> networking uses ifup and ifdown i notice
<[Vampis] > But If he get a lockdown, he cant restart the network ?
* Hobbsee intended to ask what type of wireless network card drivers he was using....
* Hobbsee forgot
<Hobbsee> [Vampis] : that'd be before the lockdown
<[Vampis] > ah
<Kaiser_Away> marvel
<[Vampis] > But the same bug was reported, so we aint alone :)
<Hobbsee> if it's ndiswrapper, he may be using the wrong drivers
<Hobbsee> [Vampis] : which bug report was this?
<[Vampis] > https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.12/+bug/28998
<[Vampis] > That one
<Hobbsee> and was this just using a sudo ifup wlan0, or with going from kcontrol/system settings and enabling it from there as well?
<[Vampis] > dunno
<[Vampis] > But my wlan works for a few minutes, then i get a lock, and got to do hard reboot
<[Vampis] > with the -10 kernel
<Hobbsee> [Vampis] : which drivers?
<[Vampis] > dunno, the one that was installed with the systems :P
<[Vampis] > but I havent had any problems with it, until the -10 kernel
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee tries to remember if she ever used that
<Hobbsee> and ever had any problems with it
<[Vampis] > Hobbsee: damn, girl linuxuser, hardly sees that in sweden :/
<Hobbsee> looks like i only ever had -9
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kaiser_Away> [Vampis] : hens teeth in Australia
<[Vampis] > Trying to convert my fianc to linux, but no success P:
<[Vampis] > :P
<kameron> the command to start a new x sesson is "startx -- :1" right?
<Kaiser_Away> :D
<[Vampis] > :)
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart works fine
<[Vampis] > kameron: looks right, yes
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: hmmm...well that's itneresting
<kameron> [Vampis] , i'm just getting weird errors.
<KaoticEvil> i figured it would, as it works on boot... just not if i ifdown/up it
<Kaiser_Away> so if up/down is ok, but ifconfig is not?
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: i'm not sure if you should add it into the bug report, that that command works
<[Vampis] > /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 -xf86config xorg.conf.tv -depth 24 -auth /var/gdm/:1.Xauth vt8 &
<Kaiser_Away> oh, wtf
<[Vampis] > Thats how I start a new X-session with my tvout script
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: the network restart file uses iifup/ifdown
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Away: which is what i thought!
<KaoticEvil> Kaiser_Away: it does?
<kameron> that doesn't really help me though does it [Vampis]  ? :P
<Hobbsee> glad to see that i'm not going crazy!
<[Vampis] > kameron: :P
<KaoticEvil> ok.. i didnt know...
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: yes!
<Kaiser_Away> lol Hobbsee
<kameron> [Vampis] , and why are you using gdm? no kdm?
* KaoticEvil is still new to linux and how things work
<[Vampis] > kameron: oups, that was the old script from when i used gnome :P
<kameron> oh :P
<[Vampis] > thanks for noticing though ;)
<KaoticEvil> i do notice something odd tho...
<[Vampis] > Hobbsee: Yes you are going crazy, convincing
<[Vampis] > ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<KaoticEvil> wait one, and ill pastebin the output from ifdown...
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: are you sure your wireless is being turned on at boot?
<KaoticEvil> its different in -9 and -10
<KaoticEvil> Kaiser_Away: considering the fact that im online right now, yes, i am :)
<[Vampis] > =)
<Kaiser_Away> <grin>
<KaoticEvil> and i dont get any errors when it synchs the clock with the time server
<Hobbsee> well, you could have used the restart line from before...
<KaoticEvil> brb
<Kaiser_Away> i don't understand this line" ifdown -a --exclude=lo || true"
<Kaiser_Away> do this or true?
<Kaiser_Away> wwhats true o_0
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Away: IIRC it means all interfaces down, except for lo
<Kaiser_Away> hm. i can sorta see why thta could be the case
<KaoticEvil> wierd
<[Vampis] > what ?
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: what's weird?
<KaoticEvil> when i did ifdown this time, it didnt show the same output...
<Kaiser_Away> lol.
<Hobbsee> what did it show?
<KaoticEvil> before, i said something about there was already a PID file, and that it killed the PID and removed the file
<samoura> hello need help
<Kaiser_Away> hi samoura
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: intersting, but not earth shatering :)
<[Vampis] > Hobbsee: which country r u from =?
<KaoticEvil> Kaiser_Away: on this system, when things change unexpectedly, it *is* earth shattering...
<Kaiser_Away> lol
<KaoticEvil> this is a wierd system to begin with..
<Kaiser_Away> samoura: ask here please
<KaoticEvil> hp pavilion :P
<Kaiser_Away> :)
<Kaiser_Away> ew.olol
<KaoticEvil> modified ;)
<KaoticEvil> hey, it was free :P
<Kaiser_Away> no excuse :P
<KaoticEvil> and better than no system at all.... altho not by much :P
<KaoticEvil> could be worse.. could be an emachine ;)
<Kaiser_Away> :S
<KaoticEvil> ok, well, if nothing else, ive got a work-around... for both kernels :) and at that, ive got to get some sleep... work early in the a.m....
<KaoticEvil> thanks Kaiser_Away and Hobbsee
<KaoticEvil> later all :)
* KaoticEvil vanishes
<Hobbsee> [Vampis] : sydney
<[Vampis] > Hobbsee: aha, much australian ppl in here :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kaiser_Away> [Vampis] : we are taking over :D
<[Vampis] > much ppl to visit if I go to australia then :P
<pulver> so how is the weather over there
<[Vampis] > pulver: Tror du dom blir buttra om man pratar svenska ? :)
<pulver> [Vampis] : hehe frmodligen
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic_new$ ./psotnic conf.hub
<samoura> bash: ./psotnic: No such file or directory
<samoura> ;(
<Hobbsee_away> samoura: well, use ls to find out if you are in the right directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> did i quit with a message?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or just disapear?
<Hobbsee_away> [21:17]  <-- Kaiser_Away has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic_new$ ls
<samoura> cfg-examples  FEATURES   LICENSE              psotnic-0.2.5-linux.tar.gz  TODO
<samoura> CHANGELOG     framework  psotnic-0.2.5-linux  README
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks Hobbsee_away
<Kamping_Kaiser> back in 20
<samoura>  samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic_new$ ./psotnic conf.hub   bash: ./psotnic: No such file or directory
<samoura> WHY?
<samoura> #ubuntu
<_jocke> got problems playing mediafiles. I have checked and all the packages seems to be installed but still I can't play even mp3 with noatune, amarok or kaffeine. any ideas what could be wrong?
<[Vampis] > damn, now the swede's are taking over ;)
<[Vampis] > *looking @ _jocke and pulver *
<[Vampis] > ;)
<_jocke> =)
<[Vampis] > u australians wont dominate no more!!!
<[Vampis] > *laughs* :)
<CarstenP> someone told me to get the packages at nightlies.videolan.org . What does he mean by that?
<ubijtsa2> hmmm.. loads of swedes someone said?
<[Vampis] > well, thre
<[Vampis] > _jocke pulver and myself :P
* ubijtsa2 holds hand up also
<[Vampis] > :)
<ubijtsa2> although I have lived in .uk for over 9 years
<[Vampis] > oh, nice
<[Vampis] > :)
<ubijtsa2> men jag snackar fortfarande svenska :)
<[Vampis] > Jo man brukar ju inte glmma bort sitt modersml :)
<ubijtsa2> depends how much/little you use it
<[Vampis] > Thats true
<[Vampis] > :)
<ubijtsa2> I struggle at times to find words when talking swedish
<[Vampis] > thinking of going to england on a weekend
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> it takes me a weekend to get there!
<ubijtsa2> if I were to spend a couple months in .se it should improve
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw. were there still people after help?
<[Vampis] > Kamping_Kaiser: *lol*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :
<Hobbsee_away> hmm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Hobbsee_away> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee_away :D
<Hobbsee> heya
<ubijtsa2> lo Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi
<[Vampis] > wb
<[Vampis] > ubijtsa2: you moved bacuase of a job or a woman ? ;)
* ubijtsa2 listens to Girls Aloud - and isn't afraid to admit it...
<Hobbsee> samoura: you need to be in the correct directory to run psotnic conf.hub
<ubijtsa2> [Vampis] : uhm.. woman :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<[Vampis] > :D
<ubijtsa2> I didn't have a job to go to, and no job to leave, so wasn't hard choice to move :)
<[Vampis] > nope :)
<[Vampis] > ubijtsa2: so what do u do for a living ?
<ubijtsa2> took me a few months to get a job at first..
<Hobbsee> [Vampis] : just watch us!
<ubijtsa2> [Vampis] : I am a QA engineer for McAfee
<[Vampis] > oh, nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> o-0
<[Vampis] > :)
<[Vampis] > Hobbsee: I know where u live!!
<[Vampis] > eeh
<[Vampis] > ;)
* Hobbsee will make sure she wont make any comments about mcafee here
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<[Vampis] > Hobbsee: lol
<ubijtsa2> mcafee is alright :) I run performance tests most of the time..
<Hobbsee> samoura: please do not private message people without permission.  just ask in the main channel
<arkubuntu> ,mh
<_jocke> I will try vlc. later! =)
<samoura> samoura@dhcppc0:~/Desktop/psotnic_new$ ./psotnic-0.2.5-linux cfg-examples/conf.hub
<samoura> Psotnic C++ edition, version 0.2.5 (Jul 17 2005 20:38:53)
<samoura> Copyright (C) 2003-2005 Grzegorz Rusin <pks@irc.pl, gg:0x17f1ceh>
<samoura> [-]  cfg-examples/conf.hub:1: no such variable ^h(Ib
<samoura> [-]  cfg-examples/conf.hub:2: no such variable ecIb
<samoura> [-]  cfg-examples/conf.hub:3: no such variable u
<[Vampis] > Hobbsee: you got an admirer ? *looking @ samoura * ;)
<samoura> [-]  cfg-examples/conf.hub:4: no such variable Y
<ubijtsa2> !pastebin
<samoura> [-]  cfg-examples/conf.hub:5: no such variable #gm8IbQr[mPW
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<samoura> [-]  cfg-examples/conf.hub:6: no such variable zOSMrdM'
<samoura> [-]  Nick is not set
<samoura> [-]  Failed to load config
<samoura> :?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa how will mcaffee work fine if I run under LUA?
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: beat ya to it :)
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: LUA?
<Hentai^XP> ....
<Hobbsee> damn!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> was supposed to be "DO NOT PASTE!"
<Hentai^XP> PASTE
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin>
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa Limited privs User Account
<Hobbsee> samoura: read the topic, and do not paste!
<samoura> okei can you help me than ?
<[Vampis] > h0h0h0
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: I don't work with the user (desktop) stuff, I work on the appliance side
<[Vampis] > women with power ;)
<Hobbsee> [Vampis] : hehe
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa appliance side?
<[Vampis] > :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> phear t3h Hobbsee111!
<CarstenP> how can i access the packages at nightlies.videolan.org ?
<[Vampis] > :D
<ubijtsa2> yeah.. Secure Content Manager appliance, inline scanning of protocols
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hentai^XP> Secure Content ?
<DaveQB> my install has stopped at the same stage twice now on this one particular machine
<Kamping_Kaiser> which is?
<DaveQB> the Configuring apt..... stage
<Kamping_Kaiser> CarstenP: what's there?
<CarstenP> Kamping_Kaiser: some stuff to update my vlc to get the .mkv files playing
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaveQB: contacting the mirrors can take ages
<Hobbsee> samoura: i dont know, you may need to read any readme's on the site where you got the program, or find out how/where it's supposed to run
<DaveQB> hmmm ,  Kamping_Kaiser i have never had it take this long before, 30 mins ??
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> might leave that on for a while - chanserv tends to lag...
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaveQB: i had 15 minutes IIRC, not sure abotu 30
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<DaveQB> Kamping_Kaiser: any process i should check is running ??
<DaveQB> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah its awhile
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa secure content?  I don't see how ......... screw it
<Hentai^XP> wait
<Kamping_Kaiser> CarstenP: deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/Breezy-i386 / <- it's on the page
<DaveQB> Kamping_Kaiser: anyway to kill the apt setup and continue on ?? going to use a custom config for apt anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaveQB: I'm having trouble visulising where your error is. :/
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa know where I can get a list of virus or trojans in excutables?
<DaveQB> Kamping_Kaiser: its at 25% "configuring apt... "  Retrieving installtion reps"
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: having all http scanned for AV inline, without user having to do anything..
<Hentai^XP> ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaveQB: it took 15 minutes on a 512k internet connection
<Kamping_Kaiser> ish
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: uhm.. AVERT might have one, but I don't have access to them
<DaveQB> Kamping_Kaiser: anyway to kill that part and carry on ???  ps ax | grep apt and kill its process
<DaveQB> Kamping_Kaiser:  on 1.5 Mbit here
<Hentai^XP> well if you don't have access to them than I probably don't either ubijtsa
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: in Ubuntu, you can install ClamAV or F-Prot for AV scanning
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaveQB: i would kill it then
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa I use windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> thres heaps you can use on ubuntu
<DaveQB> Kamping_Kaiser: would the install continue ?? i dont see grub installed, but the rest of the system seems ok
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: bless you
<Hentai^XP> what for?
<DaveQB> having only a quick look
<Hentai^XP> I don't need no blessing
<ubijtsa2> or should I pass on my condoleances ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaveQB: your still on stage 1?
<Kamping_Kaiser> install should contine fine afaik
<Hentai^XP> you needn't do anything
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: I takes a brave man to admin using the dark side
<ubijtsa2> admit even :)
<Hentai^XP> hardly
<DaveQB> Kamping_Kaiser: not sure of the stage numbers, hasnt rebooted yet, layed the base system out though, filled in a user, of course partitioning is done
<CarstenP> Kamping_Kaiser: what do i have to append to the config line
<Hobbsee> DaveQB: you can always try, and isntall over the top if you have a problem
<DaveQB> Kamping_Kaiser:  just kill instances of apt in the ps ax list ?
<CarstenP> Kamping_Kaiser: breezy main? or universe multiverse ?
<DaveQB> Hobbsee:  yeah have, this is my second try
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaveQB: kill the first one
<Hentai^XP> so you have no idea where I might be able to get a list ubijtsa ?  or do you have any emails you can send me with trojans or viruses?
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<DaveQB> Kamping_Kaiser:  first apt instance ??  ok, cheers
<Kamping_Kaiser> CarstenP: paste that exact line into your sources list
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Hentai^XP, that sounds sus
<CarstenP> Kamping_Kaiser: oh there was a space! sorry, didnt see that at first
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. np.
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: I will _not_ aquire and share out virii.. I don't work on that side of the company anyway.. I am in QA, not AVERT or engine design
<Hentai^XP> viruses
<Hentai^XP> hat that word
<Hentai^XP> Kamping_Kaiser its for testing only
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hentai^XP: sure, but you gota admit it sounds sus as :)
<Hentai^XP> true true
* Kamping_Kaiser will be asking around his mates for viruses for a demo hes giving
<Hobbsee> Hentai^XP: i'm sure that if you visit questionable sites you should find something
<Hentai^XP> Hobbsee wouldn't work
<Hobbsee> with IE,  installed thru wine
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: not if your looking for them :)
<Hobbsee> good point
<CarstenP> http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/Breezy-i386/Packages.gz = 404
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: go to eicar.org, they have a harmless vrus on their webpages
<Hentai^XP> no I need a harmful one
<ubijtsa2> only 84 bytes or something..
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: switch off your firewall and stick your XP box on the net for an hour - you'll have several to demo then
<Hentai^XP> heh
<Hentai^XP> maybe
<_tim> hey has anyone had trouble running avidemux?
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hentai^XP> depends
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/Breezy-i386/ has to be with no capital letter on Breezy CarstenP
* ubijtsa2 has seen nimda and slammer in action, and would not share those two out even if he had them available
<frantic> I have kubuntun and an nvidia card... I dl'd the nvidia.run but it said I needed a specific kernel or something? and that there was a problem with libc?
<CarstenP> Kamping_Kaiser: oh -- i see. stupid casesensitivity !
<Kamping_Kaiser> CarstenP: lol
<frantic> for some reason i can't hit the ubuntuforums, can anyone help me out plz?
<Hentai^XP> I know
<Hentai^XP> www.jinx.com
* Kamping_Kaiser passes frantic an axe
<Hobbsee> frantic: should be there - i can access it
<_tim> hmm that site link doesnt work
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa2: what did they do?
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa what do you think about windows secuirty system?
<frantic> its not working for me
<CarstenP> what can i do against the GPG errors (no pubkey) besides ignoring ?
<frantic> timing out
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: most virii have 3-5 attack vectors.. Nimda has 17
<frantic> what nvidia kernel do i need to download?
<Kamping_Kaiser> frantic: check you put the url in right
* Hobbsee doesnt really try to keep up with virii
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: nimda went global in half an hour or so..
<frantic> im searching in google
<Hobbsee> ouch
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: slammer is a udp attack on M$ SQL Server, it went global in 3 minutes
<Hobbsee> ouch
<ubijtsa2> yeah
<buz> yeah but only because of stupid mcse
<bimberi> !gpgkey
<ubotu> bimberi: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubijtsa2> those are two virii you don't mess with
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbbl. tv :)
<buz> wtf has anyone SQL server without firewall
<Hentai^XP> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<Hentai^XP> might find something here ubijtsa http://astalavista.box.sk/
<ubijtsa2> buz: far to many win installs had..
<buz> adept-notifier is kinda weird
<buz> it keeps telling me there are upgrades if some debs are being kept back
<ubijtsa2> when slammer hit, it took *countries* off-line from the net
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa2: fun
<CarstenP> Kamping_Kaiser: thank you mkv works now !
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: for the writer perhaps.. not for anyone else :)
<Hobbsee> lol true
<Hobbsee> well, fun to watch them go around and know that you arent effected, too
<buz> i was kinda funny to see the ms admins go crazy that days
<DaveQB> thanx Kamping_Kaiser i killed the apt line that had reference to the CDROM, my DVD-ROM i am using has a history of not liking CD's
<DaveQB> thanx for the help Kamping_Kaiser
* Hobbsee browses the forum for anything interesting
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa so what do you think on windows and secuirty for it?
<buz> has anyone xgl up and running?
<Hobbsee> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<buz> i cant get the kde window decoraors to work
<buz> and people in ubuntu-xgl seem to only use gnome
<beast> xgl isn't fully working with kde yet
<buz> weeeelll
<buz> without compiz it works ;)
<buz> with compiz some taskbars stop working
<Russel> i hae a problem with kmail: if i want to write a message and changed the folder i looked at, i can't choose the contacts from my adressbook
<frantic> hmmm, i installed gcc-3.4, but its missing some headers
<frantic> like string.h
<callie> Good morning
<Hobbsee> hey callie
<callie> How are you Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> i'm all right - reading ubuntu forums and trying not to growl at the people
<callie> lol
<callie> whats annoying you?
<Hobbsee> there's all this talk of "we need a GUI for all our networking!  we need it!  we need it!" - and then further down the page, there's talk of "network manager is horrible!  it doesnt work!
<Dreamstar> hi guys i need a little help
<Hobbsee> " etc etc etc
<Hobbsee> you cant have it both ways!
<Hobbsee> Dreamstar: ask
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> ask is, like, totally, just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answers. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Dreamstar> someone can tell me how to let making "
<Dreamstar> #-------------------------------
<Dreamstar> # input devices
<Dreamstar> # security => input: 644 => 600
<Dreamstar> # else anybody logged on could read my password directly from the event device
<Dreamstar> # associated with the keyboard...
<Dreamstar> input/*:root:root:0600
<Dreamstar> input/js*:root:root:0644
<Dreamstar> argh sry wrong pasting :S
* Hobbsee hopes this isnt another long paste
<Hobbsee> Dreamstar: use the !pastebin
<frantic> can anyone tell me why im missing headers in my gcc-3.4?
<Dreamstar> Hobbsee: sry, i'd like to know how to make chmod 666 /dev/input/js0 at each startup
<Dreamstar> frantic u need the dev packages
<Hobbsee> uhm...
<frantic> gcc dev packages?
<Dreamstar> frantic yep
<Hobbsee> run a script that goes into /etc/init.d or something?  'im not sure on that one
<Dreamstar> Hobbsee that could be an idea, i need that chmod to let every users to use usb joystick and not only root
<Hobbsee> ugh
<callie> Hobbsee, not sure what they're trying to do but if you cant network something in linux then its probably not your softwares fault
<Dreamstar> otherwise each time i have to do a chmod 666 /dev/input/js0
<callie> Dreamstar, is there not a group for joysticks?
<frantic> you know what its called dreamstar?
<Hobbsee> callie: network manager's supposed to do all that - but it's pretty buggy.  kde versoin is from svn - there are no packages for it
<Hobbsee> so it'll be in dapper+1 (we hope!), but not dapper
<Dreamstar> nope i think callie
<Dreamstar> callie do u know how to achieve it ?
<Dreamstar> frantic: stand by i look for it
<callie>  Dreamstar i think what Hobbsee said is the best solution
<callie> certainly worth a shot in any case
<Dreamstar> so callie how should this script look? just one row with chmod 666 /dev/input/js0 ?
<callie> just add that line to the  /etc/init.d Dreamstar
<Dreamstar> frantic nevermind what i said before, i dunno where to look for gcc headers
<Dreamstar> ok thx callie
<callie> gcc headers should be available on apt
<callie> i think
<Dreamstar> yep callie i looked for headers on synaptic but it seems not to find them...maybe better download gcc again frantic, btw here on dapper i have gcc 4
<dony> #kav
<Hobbsee> Dreamstar: install kde-devel
<Hobbsee> it's got everything in it
<Dreamstar> i have it Hobbsee, it's frantic prob not mine ^^
<Hobbsee> frantic: : install kde-devel
<Hobbsee> ah
<JakubS> Hobbsee: you mean there is kde frontend for network manager?
<Hobbsee> JakubS: indeed, Riddell had it mentioned in his blog - you need to compile a few things from cvs for it though
<Dreamstar> callie i created a sh file in init.d i called joystick.sh and in it i put "chmod /dev/input/js0" is it right? i'm a noob at shell scripting sorry :(
<ryanakca> how do you find out what ports you have open?
<callie> Dreamstar, make sure you make it executable
<bimberi> ryanakca: i use 'sudo netstat -plunt'
<callie> chmod +x joystick.sh Dreamstar
<callie> and you meant chmod 666 /dev/input/js0 yeah?
<Dreamstar> yep callie
<Dreamstar> can u write the script for me? i dunno if i wrote it write or not :(
<Dreamstar> (damn my english is going mad O__O) i meant "i dunno if i wrote it right or not"
<callie> Dreamstar, just make sure that your scripts first line is  #!/bin/sh
<Dreamstar> yep i did it so
<callie> cool#
<callie> you should be fine
<Dreamstar> i need also to put an "echo" before chmod?
<Dreamstar> or echo is just for text like php?
<callie> echo is not needed
<Dreamstar> ok thx i'll try it now, thank u very much!:)
<callie> Dreamstar, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/578185
<Kamping_Kaiser> back
<callie> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi callie
<[Vampis] > wb
<Kamping_Kaiser> ty
<callie> My local linux group are meeting tonight, dunno if i should go or not
<callie> i dont wanna seem like a total noob
<Hobbsee> callie: you wont
<callie> compared to them i might
<Hobbsee> well, if you do, you'll learn something
<Hobbsee> adn then you'll seem even less like a noob
<Kamping_Kaiser> callie: go to the meeting
<callie> although it seems like they drink a lot so maybe they wont notoce
<Hobbsee> besides, you can be new - just not an idiot who doesnt want to learn
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's an awosme experiance (here anyway)
<callie> where are you Kamping_Kaiser ?
* Hobbsee has never been to one
<callie> it'll be like IRC but real!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> austraila
<Kamping_Kaiser> *s
<callie> cool
<JakubS> Hobbsee: do you  where can i find knetworkmanager code? all i found are screenshots :-(
<callie> London here
<callie> so Dreamstar, any luck?
<Hobbsee> JakubS: svn somewhere
<Hobbsee> google found some links when i looked earlier - not sure if they're accurate or not
<Kamping_Kaiser> callie: cool
<Dreamstar> caliie negative :( it looks like during boot there were not permissions to execute chmod :(
<coz> Hello to all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi coz
<Dreamstar> any clues callie?
<Dreamstar> hello coz
<coz> Hey guys
<coz> maybe you can help
<coz> I am trying to gain write provledges to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<coz> in KDE
<callie> Dreamstar, ah, you may have to create the script as root
<coz> I know nothing about kde and what I have tried failed
<Kamping_Kaiser> er
<Kamping_Kaiser> why?
<Dreamstar> i did it so callie
<callie> hmmmm
<coz> I think I may have wrong commands
<coz>  is it kedit
<Hobbsee> kwrite
<Kamping_Kaiser> coz: open a konsole and use `sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/aliases`
<coz> KK let me try hold on
<coz> damn didn;t wrk on this distro
<Dreamstar> callie: well i think i should do chmod each time i start the system...ehehe :)
<LeeJunFan> considering that xorg7 supports accelerated ATI 3D natively now, do I still need the fglrx driver for xgl, compiz?
<LeeJunFan> for dapper of course.
<coz> LeeJunFan have you tried the how to for xgl?
<callie> Dreamstar, put that script you wrote in /sbin and you can call it with one command as root
<LeeJunFan> coz, yes and no. I followed it with the standard driver and it comes up with a corrupted display at kdm start, I have a vanilla (home compiled) kernel 2.6.15.1, and also 2.6.14.7 and fglrx from ati won't compile for either of those.
<coz> let me give you2 urls incase you didn't see them hold on
<Dreamstar> callie but always at boot?
<Dreamstar> if i put in sbin it will be loaded at boot as root?
<callie> no i mean manually for the moment Dreamstar
<callie> just to save you having to type it out all the time Dreamstar
<LeeJunFan> coz: I got the url from ubotu, and found 2 other's on ubuntu.com as well.
<coz> LeeJunFan http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267     [WWW]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<coz> sorry
<Dreamstar> ah ok i can run it as root each time even from etc/init.d :)
<callie> Dreamstar, yeah you can but you need to put in the path each time, putting it in /sbin means you dont ;)
<callie> try it Dreamstar you'll see what i mean
<callie> you can just simlink it to /sbin if you prefer
<Dreamstar> ahhhhhhhhh i understood!!! thx :))))
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: windows has security?
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa want to know your take on it
<callie> no worries Dreamstar glad i could help, sort of ;)
<ubijtsa2> what do I think of it? Windows itself is overpriced (compared to the competition) and require all sorts of commercial bolt-ons to even be contemplated to be hooked up to the net..
<ubijtsa2> security wise - it is a nightmare. but it keeps me in a job.
<ubijtsa2> I am *not* saying that Linux distros don't have holes and security issues, but in the grand scheme of things, M$ should be spanked for their shoddy security track record
<callie> ubijtsa, its a sad fact that if windows worked properly there would be mass unemployment
<ubijtsa2> callie: I am aware of that
<callie> ubijtsa, i was concuring with you
<dingo> that is like saying littering creates jobs - sophisty my firend
<ubijtsa2> I am not a M$ fanboy (can you tell?) but I am not blinkered by hate either..
<callie> dingo, it does, it just doesnt make it right
<LeeJunFan> well, most of windows problems really relies on the stupidity of the users, as long as people tell their OS to run a virus someone sends them in e-mail there will be viruses on ANY OS, unless you want an OS that doesn't do what you tell it to. :p
<ubijtsa2> I avoid Windows because from a usability perspective - it sucks
<dingo> :) littering doesn't create jobs, it creates a dirty city
<LeeJunFan> Windows just makes it easy for viruses to kill the whole system.
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa not really
<callie> ok i must be imagining all those workers who clean the city then dingo
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: from _my_ perspective - it sucks gigantic elephant balls :)
<dingo> I do think Ubuntu is one step closer to moving non-nerds from Windows - hell I'm installing it for non-tech-savvy members of my family instead of Windows
<callie> my mother's 60 and Ubuntu made more sense to her than windows did, i was shocked
<ubijtsa2> XP is the best of a bad lot from Redmond, but for me - it is only good for flashing firmware and running Quicken
<callie> plus she said it was prettier, which seemed to calm her down from her technophobia
<ubijtsa2> and now I don't need Quicken anymore
<LeeJunFan> linux is great until one of those users you install it for needs an app or game only winblows has.
<dingo> callie:  there is room in budgets for a cetain number, creating litter will just mean it will take longer for the resources of society to clean up the litter or pull resources fromsomewhere else - no jobs are created, just other job resources are devoted to the new task of cleaning (hence the reference to sophistry in the two arguements)
<dingo> I've already looked at what apps are used, I think Ubuntu can safely handle emails and websurfing
<LeeJunFan> I'm perfectly happy running my personal and business accounts on kmymoney or gnucash.
* Hentai^XP demotes ubijtsa from someone good to user
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: ask me if I care.. >:)
<Hentai^XP> do you care?
<callie> dingo, you're the one who used the litterin analogy, next time try not putting words in other peoples mouths only to argue against them, its weak way to form an argument
<ubijtsa2> njet
<LeeJunFan> My wife can do linux okay, my kids (and myself) like games that are windows only, my parents have too many apps like streets, home designer, etc, that don't have a linux counterpart.
* ubijtsa2 has worked as unix sysadm, QA dude and build engineer for 8+ years now.. Also been service engineer and tech support..
<ubijtsa2> Windows has *consistently* been the biggest source of headache in all jobs
<dingo> i put it forward as a analogous arguement - you adopted the position it does create jobs
<LeeJunFan> ubijtsa2: yes, and those headaches translate to money for people in the know.
<dingo> and I think that is a record for me personally to have IRC decend into a pure time waster :)
<ubijtsa2> when working with SANs, windows was the only OS where things had to be done by hand. all others could be automated.
<callie> i never said it created jobs, only that without it people would lose their jobs dingo
<dingo> for that I apologise and am sorry
<ubijtsa2> LeeJunFan: if you are a masochist - perhaps :)
* callie holds up a hair for dingo to split
<Hentai^XP> unix sysadmin and you say secuirty is bad on windows?
<Hentai^XP> note
<Hentai^XP> 2k and up
<Hentai^XP> I hate 98
<Hentai^XP> 9x
<ubijtsa2> you say win2k was secure?
<Hentai^XP> no I'm stating whats wrong with teh secuirty model on windows 2k and up
<Hentai^XP> sorry b
<Hentai^XP> better wording
<callie> we use windows for our broadcast systems all they esentially do is control other dedicated hardware but they seem to do the job
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa also what SAN tech?
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: virtualisation
<Russel> the maintainer of kmail here?
<ubijtsa2> anyway.. way OT now, and I have a job that needs my attention..
<LeeJunFan> Windows vs Linux doesn't matter what's better anyway, we all know betamax was superior to VHS, it's all about timing and marketing money.
<Hentai^XP> LeeJunFan meh
<callie> like laserdisc and dvd LeeJunFan
<JakubS> yup, and we all see on which side almost all marketing money is in linux vs windows war
<Hentai^XP> ok basic question for you guys
<Hentai^XP> whats windows fail on?
<LeeJunFan> callie: well DVD did have something going for it, you can order them from netflix and they'll actually fit in your mailbox :)
<ubijtsa2> Hentai^XP: ask a kubuntu question instead..
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hentai^XP> ubijtsa2 don't use it, and since more people are talking about it in here than in offtopic
<callie> lol, yes, they where rather large LeeJunFan
<JakubS> i wonder what brings you here then
* ubijtsa2 goes to find filtering options in Konversation
<tomas_> hi everyone
<visit0r> I got a very annoying bug with Kubuntu Dapper: I cannot unlock the screen anymore? Is there anyone willing to debug it with me right now or should I file a bug report?
<tomas_> i need help with vloopback, anyone?
<Hentai^XP> JakubS mutal learning mostly
<JakubS> btw: since some time kde takes *long* time to react to 'log out', i wonder what is causing that
<tomas_> :'(
<Hobbsee> visit0r: i think someone's mentioned it before - not sure if' they've filed a bug for it
* ubijtsa2 exercises the ignore functionality of Konversation and inspects the perf test that is running
<Hobbsee> workaround is to restart kdm, i assume
<Hobbsee> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<visit0r> it's not
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa2: heh
<visit0r> I tried reboot also
<Hobbsee> oh?
<ubijtsa2> Hobbsee: aah, p&c :)
<visit0r> I suspect that it might have something to do with me changing my last name in the Setting from 'Jskelinen' to 'Jaaskelainen' due to messed up scandinavian letters.
<ubijtsa2> s/c/q/
<visit0r> might also be totally unrelated...
<Hobbsee> got no idea - i dotn get that problem
<tomas_> anyone?
<tomas_> :'(
<ubijtsa2> err.. Notes for Linux.. Native nonetheless...
<Hobbsee> argh damn
<ubijtsa2> *shudder*
<Hobbsee> tomas_: all the stuff that i said for visit0r was supposed to be for you - those 3 liines
<tomas_> Hobbsee: ah, sorry. as you may know firewire camcorders doesnt work with kopete or amsn
<Hobbsee> i didnt, but ok
<tomas_> Hobbsee: cause they only work with v4l devices. there are something called vloopback that enables you to take a stream and pipe it. like taking the stream from the firewire camcorder and turn it into a v4l stream or something like that
* Hobbsee has no clue about such things
<tomas_> :/
<visit0r> Hobbsee: OK, I filed a bug report...
<jind> Does anybody here know how to access a phone in konqueror which is connected via infrared? The connection is already working via another program. I think it should be possible with the obex:/ protocol, but I have not yet succeded setting up a working link in konqueror.
<Hobbsee> did you assign it?
<jind> Does anybody know how to do this?
<visit0r> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> assign it to kubuntu-bugs
* JakubS had it working several months ago
<JakubS> ah sorry, you meant infrared not bluetooth
<visit0r> Hobbsee: eh, tried, but it whines that " There are 1  problems with the information you entered. Please fix them and try again." but it does not say what's the problem ;-)
<visit0r> Hobbsee: anyways, I reported it under 'kdm' so it should be easy to find.
<Hobbsee> want to give me the link?
<visit0r> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/33257
* Hobbsee reassigns it
<BarOne> Hi Hi can anyone help me please? I updated with adept, and then when I rebooted X wouldn't start.. I'm using an nvidia card...... :(
<pulver> what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<BarOne> pulver : it says that at the end http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/578277
<BarOne> That it can't load the nvidia kernel module.. but lsmod says it's loaded...
<meduxa>   hi all, can anybody help me? What and where is the doc I have to read to know about notify bugs and find logs in kubuntu. My intention is to define a protocol for the call center of linux edu distribution mEDUXa (Canary Islands, Spain) in order to recieve logs of the system when an user have a problem. Once we have identified the bug, if it's a kubuntu bug (or KDE, or debian), report it to the kubuntu bugzilla
<Hobbsee> !bugs
<Hobbsee> !chat logs
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pulver> BarOne: i don't have an nvidia card in this box, but are you sure you got all drivers installed xserver-xorg-driver-nv etc...
<BarOne> pulver: yea, pretty sure. I made sure that I installed the nvidia-kernel-common with the same kernel version as I have.. Thanks for the help though...
<Hobbsee> meduxa: launchpad.net for bugs, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/ for logs (and the link off that)
<pulver> BarOne: yea sry i couldn't be any help.. anyway reminds me to install kubuntu on the other box with the nvidia card
<meduxa> does kubuntu have a bugzilla or an app like that or user write the bugs directly on the wiki?
<meduxa> I see there is a guide to report bugs
<meduxa> Hobbsee: thanks
<tijn> hey all
<kosh> hello life form
<jjesse> i was wondering if anyone could help me get printing setup on dapper?  i run into problems every time i try to add a printer
<kosh> sorry no idea on that one, I have not dealt with printers in a long time and those I have dealt with are postscript over a network which are trivial
<jjesse> getting an error that i can't connect to the CUPS server (running dapper)
<_hupp3l> is there a way I can put my laptop into suspend or even hybernation in ubuntu???
<jjesse> _hupp3l: when i close the lid or hit the fn key for stand by my laptop goes into suspsend
<jjesse> have you checked the wiki page that corresponds to your laptop model?
<_hupp3l> hmm no where is that?
<jjesse> start at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<_hupp3l> I have an HP L2000
<_hupp3l> ah thank you
<_hupp3l> hmm so yours does it automatically? Im  getting the idea my laptop only turns off the screen
<jjesse> _hupp3l: yeah it does it automaitcally but i'm running dapper so i don't know if there is a difference
<_hupp3l> o me too but i think i just figured it out. thank you
<jjesse> awesome
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> i was configuring some package and I get this error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!: how can I solve this problem?
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone help me about that Qt error!
<kosh> try   sudo apt-get instlal qt3-dev-tools
<Tm_T> linuxboyfriend: what you were configuring?
<linuxboyfriend> kosh: ok, lemme try :)
<linuxboyfriend> Tm_T: I am a student of Economics and I have many softwares (economics) which are not available on repositories
<Tm_T> linuxboyfriend: ok
<oursblanc1024> hello
<linuxboyfriend> Tm_T: np
<linuxboyfriend> Tm_T: you can ask, its your right :D
<Tm_T> linuxboyfriend: I thought maybe "apt-get build-dep foo" helps in your case ;)
<Tm_T> but maybe not
<oursblanc1024> i need help
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<oursblanc1024> :)
<oursblanc1024> i can't record on my kubuntu
<oursblanc1024> sounds
<linuxboyfriend> oursblanc1024: me too :)
<linuxboyfriend> oursblanc1024: but i dont care
<oursblanc1024> heee it works
<oursblanc1024> sorry
<oursblanc1024> i think i can't help you linuxboyfriend  i am french and my english is soo bad
<linuxboyfriend> oursblanc1024: no, i dont want recording on my kubuntu, if I want, I can figure everyting by myself
<oursblanc1024> ok
<linuxboyfriend> oursblanc1024: english is also not my native language but I am good in english
<oursblanc1024> cool, i have to learn
<oursblanc1024> it's so useful
<linuxboyfriend> oursblanc1024: i learnt english by watch a large number of movies :D
<oursblanc1024> ok :)
<oursblanc1024> where are you from linuxboyfriend ?
<linuxboyfriend> oursblanc1024: somewhere in Asia
<linuxboyfriend> oursblanc1024: :o
<tijn> and you screw penguins?
<oursblanc1024> :)
<oursblanc1024> wait a minute, i run kdict :)
<linuxboyfriend> tijn: a lot
<tijn> linux   Boyfriend :D
<tijn> or 1 penguin :D
<linuxboyfriend> i love my nick :)
<linuxboyfriend> Tm_T: no, the problem is still there (checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!)
<oursblanc1024> i go practise my english i becom later, see you soon, linuxfriends
<abri> Can anyone suggest a picassa-like program for linux?
<abri> (It runs ok under wine, but I prefer native)
<linuxboyfriend> abri: i never use picassa, but you can check gimp
<linuxboyfriend> abri: its awsome
<abri> linuxboyfriend: Well, I'm more looking for the image management side of things. Gimp is a great image editor, but it has no sorting functions...
<abri> I'm looking for something along the lines of iPhoto/Picassa/Adobe Bridge
<abri> (btw. Is it just me, or is electricsheep.org down?)
<arrinmurr> abri: try fspot or digikam
<abri> arrinmurr: mm, cool, haven't heard of them before. Thanks :)
<arrinmurr> abri: or actually, it's f-spot, not fspot ;)
<allee> abri: digikam is cool ;)
<aolbrich> Hallo Tag auch an alle
<abri> These look great, Thanks!
<aolbrich> Hy To all
<abri> I was also wondering how easy it is to update to dapper (or at least to it's current state) using apt-get?
<me2win> hey
<linuxboyfriend> what name should I give to install qt3
<grajkoo> hi all... i have litlle question..
<grajkoo> how to check what process use dev/dsp ?
<grajkoo> after testing my sound card by cedega - i havent sound in linux :( even when im restart  removing cedega and all its sessions
<me2win> linuxboyfriend: not sure
<me2win> grajkoo: not sure
<linuxboyfriend> me2win: so you were not talking to me :)
<kosh> sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<kosh> if lsof is not install then do sudo apt-get install lsof    first
<me2win> linuxboyfriend: heh i was, i wasn't sure about either question heh
<linuxboyfriend> me2win: hmm, strange
<grajkoo> kosh: thx
<grajkoo> kosh: i have installed lsof - but after use your command.. i havent any results :/
<grajkoo> i have tried use livecd - and chceck that souds works fine.. ( cable is connected too )
<melonipoika> Hi all
<melonipoika> I am having problems when trying to view my partitions in konqueror
<linked> #ubuntu
<me2win> melonipoika: elaborate, plz
<melonipoika> I think it is a problem of kioslaves, or mounting partitions...my system:/media is empty
<samoura> hello
<samoura> :P i got WINDOWS XP and Linux :P
<samoura> :P i got WINDOWS XP 64 bit
<melonipoika> if I type /media, then i can see the mouted partitions
<melonipoika> but if I click on the usb icon in system:/media, I get an error
<me2win> is it mounted properly?
<samoura> #window
<melonipoika> yes
<samoura> what is the irc channal window ?
<samoura> for window :S?
<melonipoika> If i access it from /media/sda1, no problem
<samoura> #windows
<sorush20> guys how do I get my kubuntu tool bar on the desktop to look like mac os  and for the icons to grow when I role over them?
<sorush20> I have installed Raleigh
<me2win> samoura: #windows
<sorush20> but my menu task bar is still kde
<me2win> sorush20: you have to run it
<sorush20> I have install Baghria but I don't know how to run it..
<me2win> oh you installed baghira?
<me2win> baghira is a window decoration
<me2win> if you go to the appearance settings
<me2win> then window decoration
<me2win> you can set the drop down menu to baghira
<Crowbar> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Crowbar> Any instrutctions on how to get XGL going on KDE?
<me2win> what kind of card?
<Crowbar> nvidia
<me2win> what model?
<Crowbar> Geforce FX5500
<me2win> ah
<me2win> you'll probably waaannt...
<me2win> might want fglrx
<me2win> unless you WANT xgl?
<Crowbar> no, it works with the nvidia driver.  It's just all the instructions tell you how to install it with gnome and not kde.
<me2win> ah
<me2win> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<me2win> that one right there has instructions for both
<Russel> !win32
<ubotu> Russel: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Crowbar> me2win: it has directions for both right up until i have to change the config files.
<me2win> !win32codecs
<ubotu> win32codecs is probably binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Russel> thx
<me2win> Russel: looking for that?
<Russel> win32codecs for dapper
<matteo> hi
<matteo> there is a graphic tool that sets up network interfaces?
<tijn> erhm
<me2win> samba?
<Russel> mhhh the codecs on the page are only for breezy
<Russel> me2win: some codecs for dapper?
<me2win> Russel: for dapper, there are some in the repos
<Russel> name?
<me2win> go into adept and search for win32codecs
<me2win> they work fine for me
<Russel> nope
<me2win> do you have dapper repos?
<Russel> could you give me your sources.list?
<me2win> !repo
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<Russel> i think so, but not sure
<me2win> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<me2win> second one
<me2win> 6666
<Al-Daja> !shortcut
<Al-Daja> !shortcuts
<grajkoo> me2win: nice bot :)
<me2win> grajkoo: heh yeah, ubotu2win
<me2win> you rock ubotu
<Al-Daja> !desktopshortcut
<ubotu> Al-Daja: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> Al-Daja: what are you looking for?
<noteventime> ubotu: How are you?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, noteventime
<Al-Daja> how to creat desktop shortcut
<noteventime> to apps?
<Al-Daja> apps?
<noteventime> applications
<me2win> if you right click on an icon in the applications menu
<Al-Daja> yes and no
<me2win> there is an option to send it to the desktop
<noteventime> right click -> new -> link to applications
<Russel> me2win: sourcelist doesn't help
<Al-Daja> may you call aplications
<me2win> Russel: did you update the list?
<me2win> refresh it?
<Russel> jep
<Al-Daja> i download some programs but i only can run them by terminal
<Al-Daja> i want to run them by shortcuts
<Al-Daja> any ideia?
<me2win> well
<me2win> you can create an icon
<me2win> and tell it to run a command
<tijn> Al-Daja- press alt F2
<tijn> and type xhost +
<tijn> ow wait, i think you mean something else
<Al-Daja> what i hell i do it now?
<Al-Daja> what a hell i do it now?
<tijn> your sentence still doesnt make much sense :)
<Al-Daja> xhost +?
<Al-Daja> what is that?
<me2win> lol
<Russel> me2win: can you please post your sources.list?
<me2win> Al-Daja: what program are you trying to run?
<tijn> well, i though you wanted to run a program from a terminal
<me2win> Russel: sure
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<tijn> and this didnt work
<Al-Daja> me2win: wait
<Al-Daja> epic4 for example me2win
<tijn> whats that?
<Al-Daja> a script
<Al-Daja> irc script
<Russel> ?
<Al-Daja> i found several in kubuntu i want to test them
<tomcatt> hello all...
<noteventime> 'ello
<Russel> waiting for the sources.list
<DaveQB> what package has the konqueror right click ..... copy to.. move to... add ons ??
<me2win> Russel: http://me2win.pastebin.com/578569
<Russel> thx
<Crowbar> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<tomcatt> how do I update the graphics driver in this old pavilion zv5000 laptop?
<tomcatt> it uses ati
<noteventime> hehe
<noteventime> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<tomcatt> sweet.  thanks guys.
<noteventime> np
<Al-Daja> anyone?  any idea?
<tomcatt> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<noteventime> Al-Daja: What was the question
<Russel> me2win: i don't know where you get your win32codecs, but they are not in the official repos
<Al-Daja> noteventime: to create a shortcut in the desktop to run a program without acessing the terminal
<DaveQB> russel w32codec
<me2win> oh crap
<me2win> russ
<me2win> my bad
<me2win> lol
<me2win> its w32
<me2win> not win32
<me2win> im sorry
<me2win> LOL
<tomas_> anyway knows about vloopback?
<noteventime> Al-Daja: Right click -> create new -> link to application
<DaveQB> yeah, got me too :)
<me2win> Russel: my bad, im not paying attention, lol
<DaveQB> sorry tomas_
<Russel> apt-cache search gives me only mingw32
<tomas_> :(
<Russel> no win32codecs
<Al-Daja> noteventime: hte programs are in the aplications, only can access them by terminal
<DaveQB> w32codecs Russel
<me2win> w32codecs
<Russel> nothing
<DaveQB> need extra repos to get w32codec, wont be in official
<me2win> apt-get update
<noteventime> Al-Daja: Mark "run in terminal"
<Russel> DaveQB: repo for dapper please
<Russel> me2win: did it several times
<me2win> Russel: try it in adept
<DaveQB> Russel:  sorry ?
<Russel> gives me not more search results
<Russel> i need a rep for dapper for w32codecs
<Al-Daja> noteventime: lol you didn't understand me, i can only run them by terminal, what i want is to create a shortcut to run them in the desktop
<noteventime> Russel: PLF
<Al-Daja> noteventime:  without  have to find it in the terminal
<me2win> Russel: did you try it in adept?
<DaveQB> Russel: why not grab them from mplayer's website then and dump them in the right folder ?? all done then
<DaveQB> i think you simply unpack them into /usr/lib/w32
<me2win> DaveQB: i sent him my repos, and i have w32codecs available, but he doesnt
<noteventime> Al-Daja: When creating "link to applications" tick the box "run in terminal"
<Al-Daja> ok
<seicherlbob> hi there! Is there a way to set a keybinding for the K-Menu? (like in windows the start-menu?) where can i set it?
<seicherlbob> or at all, where can i set keybindings?
<DaveQB> Russel: http://www.linux-sxs.org/multimedia/mplayer.html
<DaveQB> Russel: step 3
<noteventime> seicherlbob: khotkeys i think
<noteventime> seicherlbob: or something similar
<Russel> can somebody explain why i have them not in the repo?
<Russel> noteventime: ?
<seicherlbob> noteventime: thanks, ill check that
<noteventime> Russel: sure
<noteventime> Russel: One minute
<_b> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<seicherlbob> noteventime: "hotkeys is probably crashed".... sound great, he?
<noteventime> Russel: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<noteventime> seicherlbob: Haha, irritating
<Russel> noteventime: i need them for dapper
<noteventime> Russel: Those worj with dpper too
<noteventime> Russel: For me anyway
<Russel> thx
<noteventime> Russel: NP
<noteventime> hehe
<seicherlbob> noteventime: any suggestions?
<noteventime> seicherlbob: Maybe search for an alternative, il take a look
<seicherlbob> noteventime: thanks... I'll look too.
<me2win> anybody know what i need to do ti fix this? http://me2win.pastebin.com/578598
<Al-Daja> confirme this, everything that i download go to usr/bin?
<noteventime> me2win: have you installed kdelibs?
<p_k> my fcking xmms crashes all the time -.- ( its not listed in the process list... )
<noteventime> p_k: Use amaroK? :D
<seicherlbob> noteventime: what about keytouch on sourceforge?
<p_k> noteventime nah, xmms
<me2win> noteventime: yeah
<p_k> amarok cant play my stream ;)
<noteventime> seicherlbob: I was looking att that onr too
<noteventime> seicherlbob: I don't know if it works for "normal" keys though
<p_k> but how can i kill it? i have no pid :(
<noteventime> ksysguarf
<noteventime> ksysguard*
<trappist> killall amarokapp
<trappist> or xmms
<p_k> trappist its xmms ;)
<p_k> ah
<seicherlbob> noteventime: i have a Thinkpad... so i'd like to assign those "special" keys anyway to some commands
<p_k> im gonna try :)
<p_k> aah thx trappist :)
<noteventime> seicherlbob: Ahh, ok... Then its ok, it's on the repos too
<seicherlbob> repos?
<noteventime> seicherlbob: tpb sounds even better
<noteventime> repos = reposetrys. It's availible in apt
<seicherlbob> noteventime: ah... well, synaptic cant find it
<noteventime> seicherlbob: hmmm, probably becuase i use dapper
<seicherlbob> the new one? mmmhhh
<noteventime> seicherlbob: try searching for tpb, its designed for thinkpads
<noteventime> seicherlbob: Yes dapper is the next version of dapper.
<seicherlbob> noteventime: sorry, too stupid
<noteventime> seicherlbob: ?
<seicherlbob> noteventime: i mixed it up. forget it
<DevGet> Hi!
<seicherlbob> noteventime: are you experienced with ubuntu on notebooks?
<noteventime> seicherlbob: I'm running kubuntu on one :)
<noteventime> DevGet: 'ello
<seicherlbob> noteventime: ok, i'll ask you later.. but ... i cant start this tpb.... how can i run it in X?
<seicherlbob> noteventime: when i start it in console, it says it cant find a display
<DevGet> I have now been using kubuntu for a time, and it's really user friendly, but why is not mp3 and flash-support and things like that installed by default, and will it be a graphical installer future?
<noteventime> seicherlbob: Thats strange :S, maybe its a deamon, try restarting the computer
<seicherlbob> noteventime: omg....
<noteventime> DevGet: Graphocal installer is implemented in dapper
<DevGet> noteventime: is it on flight 4 or?
<noteventime> seicherlbob: It migh need to identify hardware it bot :)
<noteventime> DevGet: I think so, but I'm not sure
<DevGet> ok
<noteventime> DevGet: And mp3&flash is not installed because of licensing issues
<seicherlbob> noteventime: ok. i'll restart later. now i have another quesion: my thinkpad keeps hanging when starting from hybernation. all i see when x is starting is strange stripes.
<seicherlbob> noteventime: any ideas?
<DevGet> hmm, ok, but can't the installer inform about the licensing issue and then ask the user if it wants it or not?
<noteventime> sicherlbob: I've only used stand by, but if thats what you mean i get the stripes too but it doesn't hang, maybe it goes in to a console for some reason try ctr + alt + F7
<frank23> DevGet: I guess ubuntu just wants to not attract unnecessary attention from macromedia and mp3 patent holders
<noteventime> DevGet: EasyUbuntu is a sollution, but i agree with you
<DevGet> noteventime: but then the user must install easyubuntu ;)
<noteventime> DetGet: I know, but still
<noteventime> It's better than nothing :P
<DevGet> yes
<seicherlbob> noteventime: think i found something on the web. i'll check that later. gotta go now.
<noteventime> pl
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> sorry for not being able to be more helpfull
<seicherlbob> noteventime: you've helped enough!
<seicherlbob> cu
<p_k> why cant i add my mp3 files @ serpentine - it says "unsupported file type" o_O
<noteventime> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<noteventime> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dbakker> hey yall kubuntu is great
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<noteventime> dbakker: True :)
<me2win> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<noteventime> qt rules X)
<noteventime> I love programming with QT
<p_k> i can play mp3s with my media-players ...
<bobthelot> Hi, I am having problems with nvidia binary drivers on Kubuntu AMD64 -- I can get OpenGL screen savers to run but games like Doom3 and enemy territory returns errors about not been able to link libGL.so.1 . My googling the problem has not given me any clues to sort this problem... can anyone suggest anything.
<me2win> hehe, qt is k00
<noteventime> bobthelot: Have you  installed libgl?
<me2win> !qt4
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !info qt4
<noteventime> !info
<noteventime> !info ubotu
<bobthelot> noteventime:hmmm... I will check
<ciga> hi
<noteventime> 'ello
<bobthelot> noteventime:I have libgl1-mesa... it that correct?
<ciga> sane-find-scanner finds my scanner, but scanimage -L finds only my tv tuner card. Is there anything I can do about it?
<noteventime> bobthelot: I think so
<noteventime> ciga: Use kooka?
<ciga> noteventime: I tried.
<ciga> noteventime: finds the same.
<noteventime> ciga: Only tvcard?
<bobthelot> noteventime: ok thanks
<noteventime> !gl
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<ciga> noteventime: yup
<noteventime> ciga: Have you chacked in kcontrol, i think there is a scanner config there
<ciga> noteventime: search in kcontrol does not find anything.
<ciga> noteventime: I have breezy + kde 3.5.1
<noteventime> Ok, i might have been wrong
<noteventime> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<noteventime> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/282 <- all take a look at this:
<ciga> usb.agent[3709] :      libusbscanner: loaded successfully
<ciga> all I see is this.
<noteventime> hmm
<me2win> brb
<ciga> my scanner is not in HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<ciga> but sane-project.org says plustek (0.50) supports my hw
<noteventime> Then use sane?
<ciga> I have modified plustek.conf: [usb]  0x04a9 0x2220
<ciga> noteventime: scanimage is part of sane.
<ciga> sane-utils to be exact.
<noteventime> aha, what about the sane gtk frontend?
<me2win> why does dapper not recognize kdelibs4?
* ciga is installing
<ciga> noteventime: it finds my tuner card, and I don't seem to find where to change that
<noteventime> Not in the GTK either?
<ciga> noteventime: correct.
<noteventime> :/
<vijay> I just installed kdewebdev, but how to start it?? help plz!!!
<noteventime>   vijay: One minute il try it
<ciga> vijay: dpkg -L kdewebdev | grep bin
<allee> vijay: dpkg -L kdewebdav | grep bin/  and pick your favorite executable
<allee> pah ;)
<ciga> vijay: is not it quanta?
<vijay> ciga: yes quanta only
<noteventime> ajj, its quabta
<noteventime> quanta+
<vijay> allee:ok
<ciga> noteventime: I've compiled sane-backends from cvs. I want to install it with a prefix to /opt, but I dunno what the next step would be.
<DHGE> kdevelop3 3.3.1 for amd64 as deb ? where to find it?
<Dreamstar> hello people
<noteventime> 'ello
<Dreamstar> guys anyone of u here plays ET ?
<noteventime> ciga: I'm sorry, I don't know. Mine worked plug'n'play
<noteventime> ET?
<Dreamstar> Enemy Territory :)
<ciga> noteventime: I just found a #sane channel :)
<ciga> noteventime: thans anyway.
<ciga> thanks
<noteventime> Hehe, np
<_b> Yes ET rocks !
<Dreamstar> _b i have a prob
<noteventime> Aha, Is there a linux client?
<_b> shoot but im not playing it on linux :)
<noteventime> I played ET a bit in my windows times :)
<_b> there are insane amount of maps out
<_b> to bad many servers run to old ones
<Dreamstar> when trying to connecting to a server (whichever i try) it says waiting for challenge but then nothing more happens
<me2win> anybody know a good python ide?
<_b> u behind router ?
<Dreamstar> it's strange coz this morning it worked, then now PUF
<ciga> Dreamstar: probably there is no challenge :)
<noteventime> stani's python editor
<Dreamstar> i'm on a NAT
<noteventime> Hmm, Il try
<me2win> noteventime: that the best?
<noteventime> Or eric
<_b> some ports needs forwarding i guess
<me2win> not that it matters, lol, just wondering
<Dreamstar> ciga but i can see there are 50 people connected and it's strange i have to wait 50 or more seconds
<me2win> i mean it matters, but i could use either lol
<robotgeek> ipython is very nice too, if you are the cli types
<noteventime> me2win: I like stani's, not much of a python programmer though
<me2win> ah
<Dreamstar> _b this morning it worked...it's strange suddenly it doesnt' anymore
<ciga> Dreamstar: you or the server might have lags
<_b> yea thats strange, u tried diffrent servers ?
<Dreamstar> damn
<Dreamstar> yep _b i tried a lot of servers
<me2win> robotgeek: thanks for the sugg
<robotgeek> me2win: ofcourse, you will definetly want to read a help manual first
<Dreamstar> i'll try restarting the system...maybe this will help...
<Dreamstar> brb
<me2win> robotgeek: for the proggy?
<robotgeek> me2win: yes, it is very powerful, you might want to know what it can do
<me2win> alright cool, thanks
<_b> dreamstar: i still would trie adding some ports in nat
<_b> a friend never got it right until i added some
<_b> there is some site called jolt who got faq, google for enemy territory faq or similar u find it
<_b> prolly got the port numbers u need etc
<frojnd> where can I find my network places on 5.10 kubuntu
<rysiek|pl> hi there, gurus ;)
<gleesond> does any one know when KDE4 is comming out? I keep reading about it but no one ever says the projected release date
<me2win> probably not till next year
<me2win> early 07
<bhna> gleesond: late 2007
<bhna> gleesond: sorry late 2006!
<gleesond> ok so I can hope to wait a bit longer. it seems exciting the changes they are making.
<gleesond> KDE++
<_b> is there a worklog where u can read about it ?
<Dasnipa`> late 2006 seems to be the general concensus
<gleesond> I just read a few interviews that were posted on digg.com
<rysiek|pl> incoming one usplash question: on the USplash wiki page it says, that the image for usplash has to be 16 colours, indexed. But I am using vga=791 in my kernel parameters (that's 1024x768x16bit) - what should the image palette be in that case?
<me2win> digg ftw
<me2win> gleesond: did you see the video of the new commenting system?
<gleesond> no
<rysiek|pl> and, if it's (supposedly) 16bit, then how can I tell usplash, which color is to be used for text, background, etc?
<gleesond> is there a URL?
<Riddell> gleesond: got a URL to those interviews?
<gleesond> uh hold on
<me2win> gleesond: http://diggtheblog.blogspot.com/2006/02/digg-comment-system.html
* rysiek|pl sets wait-for-an-answer mode *on*
<gleesond> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/01/12/kde4.html
<me2win> gleesond: here's the video http://diggtheblog.blogspot.com/2006/02/digg-comment-system.html
<Dreamstar> guys btw what do u thinnk about the new e17?
<gleesond> me2win: thats cool
<me2win> yeah
<me2win> it looks very very nie
<rysiek|pl> repeating USplash question:
<rysiek|pl> incoming one usplash question: on the USplash wiki page it says, that the image for usplash has to be 16 colours, indexed. But I am using vga=791 in my kernel parameters (that's 1024x768x16bit) - what should the image palette be in that case?
<me2win> rysiek|pl: sorry, no clue
<rysiek|pl> :/
<rysiek|pl> m'kay
<rysiek|pl> re-posting on #ubuntu, then :)
<fxn|away> im running the kubuntu live cd, is there a way to mount my hardiscdrives?
<rysiek|pl> yep
<rysiek|pl> what filesystems?
<fxn|away> fat32
<rysiek|pl> no prob
<me2win> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<me2win> errr
<me2win> dont use that
<me2win> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<me2win> err not that either
<rysiek|pl> me2win
<rysiek|pl> waita :)
<rysiek|pl> gimme a chance, man :)
<rysiek|pl> fxn|away: you have to know what device(s) it (they) are at
<rysiek|pl> but that's easy to ponder-out:
<rysiek|pl> is it an IDE or SCSI drive?
<fxn|away> ide
<rysiek|pl> ok, so it's somewhere on /dev/hdxy
<rysiek|pl> where X is the physical disk numvber
<rysiek|pl> and y is the partition number
<rysiek|pl> let's go further: how many hard disks (physical, not partitions) do you have?
<dbakker> cat /proc/partitions
<fxn|away> 2
<fxn|away> i found them in /dev/ how to mount? ;)
<rysiek|pl> you must create the mountpoints - directories (preferably in /media)
<rysiek|pl> for each of the partitions you wish to mount
<rysiek|pl> and then:
<rysiek|pl> mount /dev/hdXY /media/your_mount_point
<rysiek|pl> for each of them
<rysiek|pl> that should do the tricjk
<rysiek|pl> *trick
<rysiek|pl> for more info do "man mount" in console
<fxn|away> ok thank you, im trying ;P
<fxn|away> mount: only root can do that
<fxn|away> ^^
<me2win> sudo mount
<fxn|away> cant the livecd automount all drives? my floppydrive is there though ;)
<rysiek|pl> it can, but it isn't a good idea - just suppose something goes wrong - it's better to be *certain* that it won't damage your data on the hds ;)
<fxn|away> ive seen other dist live cds do it :*
<me2win> thats cuz they suck ass
<rysiek|pl> fxn|away: this is a GPL software, without any guarantees whatsoever. officially "untested". officially "not suitable for any purpose, not even the implied" blah blah. It can destroy your data and you won't even be able to  sue the bastards. So you gotta ask yourself one question: am I lucky.
<rysiek|pl> :] 
<bhna> How can a start kdm with Xephyr in an new window on top off a kde-session??
<rysiek|pl> and if you think you *are* - go on, boot the livecd that mount your hds automagically. I don't feel *that* lucky :)
<rysiek|pl> bhna: sorry, no idea. try googling or searching the wiki pages
<bhna> rysiek|pl: no luck with google and freedesktop.org. could not find any howto or something like that :-(
<weedar> Any reason why a freshly installed wine would crash horribly when I run winecfg?
<bhna> weedar: maybe an old .wine direvtory
<weedar> bhna, actually I had removed the .wine directory. I got wine working as soon as I mkdir'ed a new one...weird that it could not create one by itself though?
<weedar> But how do I create a fake windows?
<bhna> weedar: i have no problems with the latest version.
<weedar> bhna, can you think of anything else I need to to remove to start from scratch without any trace of old wine?
<weedar> I've deleted ~/.wine
<bhna> weedar: just type winecfg in a terminal
<weedar> but it crashes
<bhna> weedar: no idea, soory
<weedar> bhna, that's ok =)
<echdev> hrm
<echdev> I changed the loading screen thingy (sorry for being technical!) to the Default KDE one, and now it locks up on startup :(
<echdev> any way to change it with the shell?
<angasule> if I install ubuntu-desktop I can use both kubuntu and ubuntu? or do they step on each other's toes?
<_paul> the only thign ive found is that the applications 'mix into' each other
<angasule> gah, nevermind, ubuntu would bring me all that garbage
<_paul> you can of course uninstall it
<angasule> I did a preview and it'll install so much stuff I don't want...
<_paul> im mucking around with something like that at the moment
<_paul> yeah thats true
<angasule> it's just that kubuntu feels too much like a second class citizen to me
<angasule> too much stuff in the repos that's meant for ubuntu
<_paul> if its certain elements you want try and research if you can install it indvidually
<_paul> im doing it abit backwards in that ive install a few desktops and now im backk tracking by getting rid of what i dont want
<rysiek|pl> angasule: you can read the docs, I am sure there is something like ubuntu-desktop-base or something, that will give you only GNOME and the *really* needed stuff
<rysiek|pl> I just don't remember the name of the package :)
<angasule> I'm a language geek, and languages don't seem to be a priority in kubuntu, that's all
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> lol?
<kitsch> is anyone here able to run kde + compiz?
<spiritz> kitsch: yes but unstable as hell
<_stian> Whats the name of the program used to convert bin files to iso's? (i have the cue file, yes)
<kitsch> spritz: ok, how?
<sorush20> is there a kde on screen keyboard?
<kitsch> spritz: i've installed everything but i can't launch it correctly
<_stian> anyone?
<_stian> need a bin to become an iso here
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all
<_jason_> hi, i'm running ns2 (network simulator) that uses xgraph to output some graphs of the simulation results
<_jason_> but when i run the simulation it returns a "couldn't execute "xgraph": no such file or directory"
<_jason_> when i check adept, it says that xgraph is installed
<christa> hoi
<_jason_> does anyone know why it doesn't know that xgraph is installed?
<christa> is dit nederlands of engels?
<christa> hai jason
<_jason_> hi christa... language?
<christa> nederlands
<me2win> engels christa
<christa> you?
<_jason_> sorry, can't help you there...
<me2win> !nd
<ubotu> me2win: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason_> english only
<christa> ow sorry
<christa> okay
<me2win> christa, ill FIND nederlands channel for you
<me2win> hold on
<me2win> !netherlands
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<robotgeek> what nl?
<me2win> !language
<ubotu> somebody said language was please watch your language; we try to be nice and help, but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<me2win> nl?
<christa> but this is the first time for me that i am here so i don`t know how it works
<robotgeek> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<christa> who are you? :)
<_jason_> anyone have any idea about my xgraph problem?
<christa> no sorry
<robotgeek> christa: just another user
<trappist> _jason_: make sure /usr/X11R6/bin is in your $PATH
<_jason_> robotgeek: do you know what could be the problem?
<christa> wat moet ik doen?
<_stian> hy
<_stian> hey
<_stian> bin to iso
<_stian> how?
<_jason_> trappist: how do i check my $PATH?
<robotgeek> _jason_: xgraph? this is the first time i've heard of it
<_stian> what program
<trappist> _stian: bchunk
<robotgeek> _jason_: echo $ATH
<_stian> thank you!
<_jason_> trappist: how do i add /usr/X11R6/bin to my $PATH?
<robotgeek> echo $PATH, rather
<trappist> _jason_: edit your ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<trappist> robotgeek: or for right now, just export PATH=$PATH:/usr/X11R6/bin
<trappist> err that was for _jason_
<_jason_> trappist, robotgeek: thanks
<christa> which country are you from?
<robotgeek> PATH=/usr/X11R6/bin:"${PATH}"
<robotgeek> nvm
<robotgeek> christa: USA
<me2win> !lart robotgeek
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on robotgeek
<christa> i am from Holland
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> *ahem*
<christa> ?
<inteliwasp> ok so I installed kubuntu and I love it :) if I want to install programs that are not in adept, shuld I use .deb files?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> christa: do you have a support related question that we can answer?
<_jason_> trappist, robotgeek: where is the .bashrc file located?
<trappist> inteliwasp: only if you're very VERY careful about where you get them.  don't use debian packages, for example.
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: what programs in particular
<robotgeek> _jason_: in your ~/ home directory
<inteliwasp> I want to install VLC
<trappist> _jason_: you may not have it, but if you do it's in your home dir.
<inteliwasp> among other things
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: vlc is in the universe repository
<robotgeek> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<_jason_> trappist, robotgeek: i don't have it, should i just create it?  what format does it have to be in when i create it?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell inteliwasp about repos
<christa> how do you mean? my english is not very good :s
<robotgeek> _jason_: it's a text file
<trappist> _jason_: just fire up your favorite text editor to edit ~/.bashrc, add that export line, save and close.
<robotgeek> christa: you seem to be doing fine till now :)
<_christa_> ben jij er nu ook benno?
<Scarr> ?
<_jason_> trappist, robotgeek: nvm i found it, it was just hidden.  now that i've opened it, there's a whole bunch of stuff in there.  does it matter where i add that line?
<robotgeek> _jason_: no, just add it at the ned
<robotgeek> end
<_jason_> thanks robotgeek
<inteliwasp> ok i'm installing vlc, but if i am using the 'net, why do i need my cd?
<trappist> _jason_: yeah in linux files that start with . are hidden.
<robotgeek> inteliwasp: just comment out the cdrom repo in your sources.list
<inteliwasp> thanks
<_jason_> thanks
<inteliwasp> found a little bug for firefox
<me2win> ?
<inteliwasp> it want's to open a file that dosent exist in kubuntu
<_david_> hey, do you know if it's possible to install java 1.5 on breezy? I don't mean the one from sun but a 'free' one?
<_david_> I tried installing gcj but I think it's only for java 4
<me2win> isn't java free?
<_david_> me2win: it is, but I mean free as in freedom (gpl or something like that)
<_david_> sudo aptitude search java | grep 5     doesn't return anything good
<_david_> so I guess it's not in the repo
<_toby> If I am adding the following line to adept: 'deb http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/breezy ./', do I call it 'main', 'universe', 'components', 'non-free', 'restricted' or something else?
<_toby> (trying to follow instructions from http://www.digikam.org/?q=download/binary/)
<_david_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<_david_> !javadebs
<_david_> I knew that must be a faw :)
<_david_> faq*
<frojnd> does guitar pro 5 works on kubuntu ?
<bobbyd> hi
<moret> Hi all!
<moret> I have a problem
<me2win> you may proceed...
<bobbyd> can anyone recommend an application to allow me to reencode video at different qualities?
<moret> I try mount a nfs filesystem and I get the message: mount: RPC: Program not registered
<bobbyd> moret, restart nfs server
<moret> bobbyd: I did it
<bobbyd> moret, you did all the processes?
<moret> bobbyd: what processes?
<bobbyd> moret, nfs-kernel and nfs-common etc.
<moret> yes... and portmap...
<bobbyd> moret, did you start nfs-common on the client?
<frojnd> Q5: Is Guitar Pro available for Mac Os or Linux?
<frojnd> NO. Windows version is at present the only one available.
<frojnd>  However, the Mac version is currently in progress and should be available at the second trimester of 2006.
<frojnd> that sux
* puckman would not tell people if he went back to XP as he reckons it is something to be ashamed of.
<moret> bobbyd: yes
<trappist> puckman: yes.  what you do in your own home behind closed doors is none of my business.  if you wanna use windows that's fine, just keep it away from me and my kids.
<bobbyd> moret, portmap is running on the client?
* puckman would like to make clear he never does windows and reckons his BIG Apple tattoo shows where his heart lies.
<bobbyd> puckman, you run kubuntu on a mac?
<puckman> ah no, on an IBM Thinkpad.
<Snake__> LOL trappist !!!!!!!!
<puckman> I run mac os on my mac
<Snake__> That was great
<trappist> you know, I like kubuntu and all, but if I get one of those shiny new mac minis.... osx is just sweet.
<trappist> Snake__: :)
<puckman> Hmmm, not really
<puckman> I like Kubuntu much better.
<puckman> And have been using Mac since 85, worked for 6 years for appkle
<Snake__> puckman: same here, but OSX is very nice ;)
<puckman> and still like kubuntu better
<puckman> its ok
<puckman> Its a bit sad that they force all that eye candy on you
<puckman> meaning it runs like a dog on older hardware
<moret> bobbyd: yes
<Snake__> yea..
<trappist> <3 the eye candy
<Snake__> lol
<puckman> gxl is cool
<trappist> mmm... iCandy...
<puckman> oh oh, dinner is served
<puckman> bbl
<bobbyd> moret, I don't know then, I've had that before bit I think it was just "reset the server"
<Snake__> trappist: try running it on a 266 mhz pc with 256 of ram
<Snake__> suddenly you hate it
<Snake__> :)
<trappist> Snake__: been there.  didn't hate it.  just fired up unreal tournament and had my fun.
<trappist> if I don't want bloat and eyecandy I'll use ratpoison or maybe fluxbox.  give me features, and make them pretty, and I'll buy the hardware to deal with em.
<Snake__> lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does redhat use as desktop manager?
<trappist> wrong channel
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know.. i was only courious
<Tallia1Kubuntu> furthermore i use to use kuake as terminal emulator but i remember to have seen another emulator in quake style a lots more in kde-look
<asghar> Hi lads
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what is its name? why all the people preffer it?
<asghar> I want to buy an IBM laptop
<asghar> Anybody has any experience with such stuff?
<trappist> yakuake I think
<asghar> Its a z60m
<Tallia1Kubuntu> .......IBM is not around
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what does redhat use as desktop manager?
<chaotic> gnome i think
<Datalanche> Yeah Red Hat and Fedora are gnome
<asghar> Sounds like the answer is no
<asghar> Thanks anyway
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29153
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it looks so much better than the gnome i saw in ubuntu one year ago.. .(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :(
<Datalanche> Anyone know of a guide to get the KDE Menu to pop up using the Windows key? I've found several things about it for other Linux OS's, but they dont work. And Alt+F1 isnt exactly a shortcut ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> trappist: what does it change?
<jarlath> Is there a way to get Kaffeine to disable my screensaver / display power management while it plays?
<puckman> back
<CellarDoor> argh
<ronaldson40> how do i install rpm files on kubuntu
<CellarDoor> what is going on
<puckman> use alien
<CellarDoor> something is using up all my system resources
<puckman> it converts a rpm to a deb
<me2win> !lamp
<ubotu> [lamp]  Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<puckman> ronaldson40: I installed GAIM 2.0 rpm via alien
<sebastian> guys
<sebastian> how to set up remote desktop in kde?
<sebastian> is it done automatically like in gnome?
<ronaldson40> wat is alien
<CellarDoor> something is using all my resources... anyone have any ideas ?
<trappist> CellarDoor: run 'top'
<CellarDoor> top ?
<puckman> sebastian: its under sharing
<CellarDoor> whats that ?
<puckman> sebastian: settings
<sebastian> puckman, in kcontrol?
<trappist> CellarDoor: open a console and run top
<CellarDoor> yep
<puckman> sebastian: no, just System settings
<puckman> sebastian: you running kde 3.5?
<sebastian> right ok
<sebastian> thanks
<sebastian> i think so
<ronaldson40> what is Apache Server for??
<CellarDoor> trappist: it doesnt seem quite as bad now
<puckman> ronaldson40: to run websites?
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> [fglrx]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ronaldson40> so i can hookup my computer online??
<ronaldson40> and access it via a browser??
<CellarDoor> trappist: I was using Apollon before and it was killing my system...
<ronaldson40> I installed Alien, but i can find it on the menu
<puckman> ronaldson40: its a terminal only thing
<ronaldson40> ok
<puckman> just do a google for the instructions
<puckman> thats what I did
<ronaldson40> regd the Apache can i access my comp via IE or firefox
<puckman> I dont know them by heart
<puckman> no
<puckman> its just a webserver
<ronaldson40> k
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<me2win> !lart fatejudger
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into fatejudger's ear
<fatejudger> wtf
<me2win> !lart fatejudger
<ronaldson40> <puckman> I ran the alien  <name> -i -v but know how do i access the file
<CellarDoor> !lart me2win
* ubotu stabs me2win
<CellarDoor> :O
<me2win> lol
<CellarDoor> lol
<me2win> thats the worst one yet
<CellarDoor> !lart me2win
<puckman> You install the deb file via terminal
<CellarDoor> !lart me2win
* ubotu stabs me2win
<puckman> you know how to install files?
<CellarDoor> again !
<ronaldson40> nope
<me2win> lol, twice in a row
<robotgeek> please keep it civil in here
<me2win> how messed up is that lo
<ronaldson40> this is wat i did
<CellarDoor> silly bot
<robotgeek> me2win: CellarDoor you can always play in #kubuntu-offtopic
<me2win> tr00
<ronaldson40> Terminal > alien /root/Desktop/Limewire/Limewire.rpm -i -v
<CellarDoor> oh fine then
<me2win> ronaldson40: what does -v -v do?
<ronaldson40> verbose
<me2win> and -i?
<puckman> ronaldson40: read this http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-install-deb-rpm-and-source-code-files/
<ronaldson40> -i =
<puckman> explains it all
<ronaldson40> >install
<ronaldson40> thanx
<me2win> so it changes it to deb and installs both at once?
<puckman> nope
<puckman> alien changes a rpm into a deb which you can then install the normal way
<puckman> but I have been told that it is not a good idea to do often as it can screw things up
<ronaldson40> k
<CellarDoor> you can install limewire by downloading it from the limewire site and simply following the instructions on the website (if memory serves)
<CellarDoor> or...
<CellarDoor> you can install Apollon
<CellarDoor> :)
<robotgeek> +1 for appolon
<CellarDoor> (it seems to be behaving itself now)
<chaotic> apollon is great
<CellarDoor> I just started using apollon yesterday
<CellarDoor> limewire swiftly got the boot
<CellarDoor> :P
<CellarDoor> its nice to have a proper kde app for p2p
<puckman> Anyone played with the latest kubuntu beta yet? Looks tidy.
<CellarDoor> and limewire freezes my desktop too often, forcing me to ctrl+alt+backspace
<CellarDoor> puckman: do tell :)
<puckman> I could not see any BIG differences, just little tidy ups.
<CellarDoor> ah
<puckman> kde menu looks tidied up, small touches on panels
<puckman> Bit hard to judge it from a live cd
<CellarDoor> ah
<CellarDoor> I should download the live cd
<puckman> Anyone know when it's coming out?
<CellarDoor> april ?
<CellarDoor> early april ?
<puckman> Really? Ooh that would rock
<puckman> Do a clean install ^_^
<CellarDoor> I'm gonna order a truckload of ship-it Cd's
<CellarDoor> or maybe a box full
<puckman> They doing one for Kubuntu now?
<CellarDoor> yes
<CellarDoor> when the next version comes out
<CellarDoor> will be available via shipit
<CellarDoor> :D
<puckman> nice
<puckman> I'm more than happy to download but a nice printed sleeve rocks
<D[a] > YO.
<me2win> anyone used ntfsmount?
<DaveQB> me2win: i thought kubuntu has ntfs mounting in the kernel, seems to work here like that
<me2win> DaveQB: ntfsmount is a tool that lets you safely write to ntfs partitions from linux
<DaveQB> ahh sweet!!
<DaveQB> i have read a bit about the ntfs project and their attempts to get write support working
<DaveQB> last i read it was close to reliable .. ?
<me2win> part of the ntfsprogs pack
<me2win> well
<me2win> its VERY reliable apparently
<me2win> it either works
<me2win> or spits out an error
<me2win> doesnt dmg your disk no matter what
<DaveQB> oh thats very good then
<DaveQB> can you delete files from NTFS with this ?
<me2win> yes
<me2win> its full edit support
<me2win> read/write/create/del
<DaveQB> WOW!
<DaveQB> and your success has been ??
<me2win> good
<me2win> works very well
<me2win> brb, gotta restart x
<CellarDoor> read/write/ etc... with ntfs ?
<CellarDoor> sounds like a win
<DaveQB> i reckon
<CellarDoor> ubotu ntfsmount
<ubotu> CellarDoor: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* me2win is back
<CellarDoor> wb
<me2win> !info ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: (tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.9.4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 171 kB, Installed size: 448 kB
<me2win> !ntfsprogs
<ubotu> me2win: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> lol, whats funny is, it DOES come in a pack of 5
<Zappa> can anyone recommend a good gui ftp client?
<me2win> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<DaveQB> so with this group of tools you still use the regular ntfs mounting system ?? as i dont see any new/different mounter with it
<DaveQB> Zappa:  Konqueror
<me2win> you mount using ntfsmount
<me2win> ie
<me2win> ntfsmount /dev/hdd1 /media/backup
<DaveQB> hmm i havent got ntfsmount but have just installed the package you mentiond, ntfsprogs
<me2win> ntfsmount
<me2win> comes inside of ntfsprogs
<me2win> its like a suite
<me2win> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsprogs
<Zappa> DaveQB: I meant in the traditional sense of an ftp client
<me2win> zappa
<me2win> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<Tm_T> !ssh
<ubotu> from memory, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Tm_T> ssh is way better than ftp ;)
<visit0r> it's slower
<visit0r> if encryption/compression is used
<Zappa> me2win: thanks, kbear looks good!
<me2win> brb
<me2win> brb
<me2win> food
<knubbe> anyone who knows if there is an official or unofficial live-cd/dvd with both kubuntu and ubuntu (dapper, flight 4).
<Riddell> knubbe: there is not
<knubbe> thanks.
<DaveQB> i looked up ntfsprogs again in adept, it lists what comes with it, doesnt list ntfsmount
<DaveQB> me2win:
<Extreme_Unction> Can anyone help me for a moment?
<ccc_> Extreme_Unction: with?
<Extreme_Unction> I was wondering if the universe repository still with-held gstreamer0.8-plugins.. I've uncommented it from my sources.list but apt-get cannot find it.
<Extreme_Unction> Ahh, actually.. problem solved! for now.
<ccc_> yes they are
<ccc_> ah ok :)
<Extreme_Unction> I uncommented the wrong repositories, silly me.
<Extreme_Unction> One more quick question.. I want to know if I have it configured for multiple applications to access the sound server at one time. I had to set up the configuration files (Asound.conf, not present in KDE) to enable this. Is this the case..? I have Amarok running but Gaim doesn't seem to give off any sounds..
<_b> !flash
<ubotu> somebody said flash was installation & troublshooting is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<angasule> Female Body Inspector?
<Extreme_Unction> How can I get ALSA to work with multiple sounds?
<Extreme_Unction> multiple apps accesses alsa server
<_jon> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<_jon> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<_jon> # deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<_jon> # deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<_jon> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<_jon> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<_jon> # deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<_jon> sorry
<frank23> !paste
<_jon> Im trying add to my source.list file but i get an error message
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_jon> !paste
<frank23> youre trying to add sources?
<_jon> yes
<_jon> but i get an error
<frank23> what error?
<_jon> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.
<frank23> oh
<frank23> you need to open sources.list as root
<_jon> and how do i do that?
<frank23> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank23> kdesu runs a program as root in kde
<frank23> and the canadian mirrors dont work right now
<_jon> i noticed :P
<frank23> you should change  all the ca to us
<_jon> kk
<frank23> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gamma-school> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<frank23> _jon: the source-o-matic thing is nice
<gamma> that's new to me :P
<frank23> gamma: what is?
<gamma> source-omatic.. never saw it before
<frank23> oh. yeah you can add backports, wine, and others repositories easily
<_jon> now knsole is giving me an error and wont "apt-get update" because "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)"
<frank23> _jon: close adept to run apt-get
<_jon> frank23 i used sudo, but what is adept?
<morpheus232> http://btpsp.t35.com/eggroll.pif
<morpheus232> http://btpsp.t35.com/eggroll.pif
<morpheus232> http://btpsp.t35.com/eggroll.pif
<morpheus232> http://btpsp.t35.com/eggroll.pifv
<morpheus232> v
<morpheus232> v
<morpheus232> http://btpsp.t35.com/eggroll.pif
<frank23> adept is a gui for apt-get. I assumed you had it open
<frank23> you tried sudo apt-get update ?
#kubuntu 2006-03-07
<_b> therer are more gui s ?, what is knaptic then ?
<frank23> _b: breezy has adept by default instead of kynaptic I think
<arcanistherogue> it does?
<arcanistherogue> i use kynaptic
<arcanistherogue> i never have even ran adept before
<kywonder> someone help me a little with syntax? im in file manager for xubuntu and i need to set run action to like mplayer cue://file.cue:2.  mplayer "$@" works for regular avi files but cant figure this out not kubuntu problem i know but..?
<frank23> I dont like kynaptic. synaptic is much better
<_b> what the diffrence i thought K was just kde apatation from gnome -synaptic or something ?
<reagleBRKLN> i just built a deb for kdesvn, but its very verbose on the commandline, which option tells it to be less verbose?
<ClayG> anyone heard of FIDOnet
<reagleBRKLN> claydoh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fidonet
<reagleBRKLN> used it back in the day
<arcanistherogue> cjayg
<arcanistherogue> thats witty.
<_jon> Im trying to run nomachine server on my linux computer, ther source should be "deb
<me2win> does photoshop work under wine?
<_jon> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas freenx"
<Hairulfr> Hello all
<_jon> hi
<Hairulfr> With kubuntu 5.10 - is kde 3.5x includede?
<me2win> !photoshop
<ubotu> me2win: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !wine
<frank23> _b: you have many more options in synaptic. kynaptic looks pretty simple compared to it
<frank23> Hairulfr: kubuntu 5.10 has kde 3.4.3 by default but its very easy to install kde 3.5
<Hairulfr> And, on a second note, I've DLed the PPC version, I wonder if anyone know wether it's able to setup Yaboot itself, like Yellow Dog is+ (because I crap at mac, coz mac is being crap back at me, the bootloader is awful, for me, anyway)
<_jon> #freenx
<_jon> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas freenx
<_jon> why doesnt this work?
<Hairulfr> frank23: Thank you, that would be using sudo apt-get
<Hairulfr> ?
<frank23> !kde351
<ubotu> frank23: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_b> im looking at it at http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/action.html the "tree" looks more separated
<frank23> !kde 3.5.1
<ubotu> from memory, kde 3.5.1 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<_b> no sorted out is more propper word
<_jon> This is the source but it says it cant get the files some files when i type "apt-get update" in konsole why?
<_jon> #freenx
<_jon> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas freenx
<frank23> _jon: try http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl instead of http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<_jon> frank23 ok\
<kywonder> _jon: or see the wiki.ubuntu page for freenx there are instructions for adding key on that page
<_jon> ok
<_jon> um ok i went wiki.ubuntu and i found the freenx part but the page they give instructions for adding  a key doesnt work
<kywonder> _jon: one sec
<_jon> ok
<Extreme_Unction> Can anyone enlighten me on how to allow the sound server (ALSA -- in this case) to let multiple applications play sound at one time?
<kywonder> _jon: http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/ see the section entitled authenticated packages
<visik7> Extreme_Unction: alsa is not the sound server
<Extreme_Unction> Well, my mistake.
<visik7> Extreme_Unction: btw
<_jon> k
<Extreme_Unction> Anyways, I think you can understand the concept here.
<visik7> btw alsa should support by default multiple audio out
<visik7> at least on card that support it
<FliesLikeABrick> anyone here use kontact?
<visik7> check out that u are not using oss layer providedwith alsa
<Extreme_Unction> How?
<visik7> Extreme_Unction: by default
<visik7> just works
<visik7> how to check ?
<Extreme_Unction> Yeah
<_jon> hah awesome thanks
<scrondle> Yes, I am using Kontact.
<FliesLikeABrick> scrondle  do you use the calendar thing?
<Extreme_Unction> My card supports it, for sure.
<visik7> remove snd_pcm_oss from module loaded and try if the app still works
<blanky> hey guys
<me2win> sup blanky
<scrondle> I do use the calendar thing, what's up?
<blanky> I installed kubuntu and everything is great, video card drivers, etc. But everything still looks really big lol, hello me2win
<FliesLikeABrick> you know the "What's next" feature?
<Extreme_Unction> blanky:Higher resolution?
<me2win> blanky: what is your resolution?
<FliesLikeABrick> something is really weird when I set recurring events, like my course schedule and work schedule
<blanky> Ex-Cyber, I'll try, I'm stupid I forgot that rofl!
<scrondle> Yes?
<FliesLikeABrick> I think I'm doing something wrong and I really want to use this program to organize my week
<FliesLikeABrick> the What's next is all out of ord
<FliesLikeABrick> er
<FliesLikeABrick> order*
<FliesLikeABrick> it isn't in order by day or time or anything with my recurring events
<FliesLikeABrick> I need to figure out what I did wrong
<scrondle> Hmm. Let me see what it looks like on my machine?
<FliesLikeABrick> k
<blanky> actually, guys, I have 1280x1024 and everything still looks kinda too big
<FliesLikeABrick> What's Next is the one feature that would be most helpful to me
<me2win> how big is your monitor?
<FliesLikeABrick> blanky change your appearance/theme settings and fonts
<blanky> FliesLikeABrick, thanks sir, I'll look that up
<FliesLikeABrick> make window titles and borders smaller
<blanky> FliesLikeABrick, thanks sir
<FliesLikeABrick> and you'll feel like you have less wasted space
<scrondle> It appears to be working fine here.
<FliesLikeABrick> do you have recurring events?
<scrondle> Yes, tons of them.
<FliesLikeABrick> heh
<FliesLikeABrick> exactly how did you set them up?
<_phantom> hello all!  i'm new here, and new to Kubuntu, and kinda a Linux noob.
<FliesLikeABrick> I think what is messing up mine is the start/end date
<blanky> FliesLikeABrick, I made border size tiny, it's good but what about window titles, where do i change that, nevermind i'll look for it
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah blanky  just look through all the appearance and other settings
<scrondle> I just went in thru the calendar itself.
<blanky> ah I found it thanks sir
<FliesLikeABrick> tweak everything you want
<blanky> Thanks
<scrondle> Usually through the monthly view
<blanky> Thanks, how can I change all of the text on everything, well not everything but for example the default text, like this text I'm typing now into xchat, it's very big
<blanky> would that be General?
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah scrondle  then that new event window
<_phantom> anyone run an nVidia 6800GT or other nVidia cards with Kubuntu?
<scrondle> Yup.
<FliesLikeABrick> in the "date and time" frame, what do you put for start and end?
<_phantom> did you have any problems installing the nVidia program for glx under Kubuntu?
<scrondle> Almost always the start and end date are the same
<blanky> FliesLikeABrick, ?
<FliesLikeABrick> I'm talking to scrondle BlueDevil
<FliesLikeABrick> blanky *
<Extreme_Unction> I run 6600GT
<Extreme_Unction> What's the problem?
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah scrondle  should I just leave them what they say and then set up the recurrence?
<blanky> FliesLikeABrick, yeah I know, but how may I change the normal font, like for example this font for this text I'm typing in into xchat, it's really big
<blanky> also how may I change my default browser (from konquerer to firefox)(
<FliesLikeABrick> blanky click the K menu, and go to System Settings
<FliesLikeABrick> there's a page for fonts settings
<FliesLikeABrick> and appearance settings
<FliesLikeABrick> and tons of other stuff
<_phantom> Extreme --> just wondering if there were any problems installing it.  i'm using the stock 2.6.12 kernel and it keeps erroring out cause i don't have the kernel source.  tried to get the kernel source, but i can't find it anywhere with apt-get.
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick my usual MO is to double click the monthly view, set the time, and then go to the recurrence tab.
<FliesLikeABrick> just look around for more than 3 seconds and you'll find what you want
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah scrondle  so did I :-/
<blanky> FliesLikeABrick, oh well thanks I'll look around :)
<Extreme_Unction> phantom
<Extreme_Unction> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Extreme_Unction> then do
<_phantom> Extreme --> tried apt-get install kernel-source to get a listing, but it says that there is nothing available.
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick I hate it when that happens.
<Extreme_Unction> nvidia-glx-settings enable in console and it will auto configure x windows settings to run it
<Extreme_Unction> after you get it from apt
<Extreme_Unction> [18:36]  <Extreme_Unction> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<_phantom> Extreme --> oh?  will that install the latest software for our cards?
<Extreme_Unction> Well..
<Extreme_Unction> Close enough to the latest..
<_phantom> hmm...  ok.  worth a try.  thanks!
<Extreme_Unction> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings for the settings panel btw
<_phantom> oh?  setting panel too?  nice!
<_phantom> oh!  one more thing
<me2win> anyone use kbfx?
<FliesLikeABrick> any ideas scrondle ?
<_phantom> what's the default root password for Kubuntu?
<Extreme_Unction> you have to set it
<Extreme_Unction> sudo passwd
<Extreme_Unction> in console
<_phantom> oh.
<_phantom> ok
<_phantom> i'm used to setting it during install.
<Extreme_Unction> sudo passwd, should ask you for your user pass, then it will say
<Extreme_Unction> "Enter new UNIX password"
<Extreme_Unction> That's it right there.
<_phantom> and that will be the new root password?
<blanky> last question FliesLikeABrick
<Extreme_Unction> yes
<scrondle> Not really. I've certainly had a Kontact act weird a few times. Have you tried creating a new Resource and seeing if it has the same problem?
<blanky> how may I change my default browser from konquerer to firefox? where in the system settings panel
<FliesLikeABrick> scrondle  new resource?
<FliesLikeABrick> blanky "resource account" --> "default applications"
<FliesLikeABrick> please look next time
<Extreme_Unction> _phantom: It may be the newest driver, I don't really check for 6600GT is pretty much updated to the max.
<blanky> *resource account*
<blanky> nevermind I'll shut up then
<_phantom> Extreme -->  thanks for your help.  it's nice to know there's somewhere i can go for answers and not get blown off.
<Extreme_Unction> No problem.. It's a pretty nice community here - a few faghats.
<_phantom> hehe.  well that's everywhere i'm afraid.
<_phantom> anyway, thanks a lot. about to restart X to get the settings for nvidia working.  thanks again!
<Extreme_Unction> Lol, though you'll probably notice the majority of active users here join, ask one question, and leave until they have another.
<Extreme_Unction> No problem.
<Hairulfr> I'm not even a user yet :)
<echdev> learned my lesson the hard way!
<echdev> dont change the splash screen to Default if you intend on using the machine again :P
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick Were you able to solve your problem?
<FliesLikeABrick> scrondle  no, hold on I'm taking a screenshot of it just to make sure you and I are on the same page
<scrondle> O.k.
<FliesLikeABrick> scrondle  http://ryan.troy.u13.net/snapshot5.png
<Extreme_Unction> I wish they'd include JDK 1.5.0/1.6.0 beta from SUN instead of GIJ, sure it's faster and all but compatibility sucks with alot of more complex thing :\
<Hairulfr> I heard a *rumor* or what it was , about so "racy" pics in ubuntu / kubuntu - what is the "source" for that - or is it the real deal? (not my reason for changing though...lol)
<FliesLikeABrick> Hairulfr  I don't know about everyone else, but I have no idea what you're talking about
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick If you right click on the default resource in the window, you can select add > calendar in local file. See if when you add events to that, if you have the same problem.
<Hairulfr> Hehe, yeah, well... I don't really remember how the thing went
<FliesLikeABrick> you see what I'm talking about though, right scrondle ?
<Extreme_Unction> Wow, I've totally voided actually looking, for a quick answer.. Is the default filesystem for kubuntu EXT2, EXT3, ReiserFS or other?
<Extreme_Unction> EXT2, isn't it?
<FliesLikeABrick> ext3
<Extreme_Unction> ahhh
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick I do see your problem.
<_jon> I am having a difficult time trying to get freenx working
<FliesLikeABrick> k scrondle  trying what you said now
<dutch> how do I configure a printer ?
<_jon> i added it to my source.list
<_jon> i type sudo apt-get update into console it updated
<frank23> Hairulfr: those were wallpapers. they weren't that bad.
<FliesLikeABrick> scrondle what "Calendar Format" are you using for your resources?
<_jon> i type apt-get install it installed ntohgin
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick let me check.
<Hairulfr> frank23: Right!
<Hairulfr> Hehe
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick iCalendar
<FliesLikeABrick> same
<frank23> Hairulfr: they're in the ubuntu-calendar-* packages
<Extreme_Unction> I have two questions:
<Hairulfr> frank23: I'm not running it yet - need to get the mac bootthingy fixed, and that, apparantly, can only be done with a Osx install cd....
<Extreme_Unction> Upon loading powernowd, I ran across a problem. I don't have the cpufreq drivers most likely. /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq is missing.. Anyone know where I can grab this?
<frank23> Hairulfr: I dont know anything about that
<_b> for some reason i got 2 dev directories i guess .dev is somkinda backup or something ?
<_jon> can anyone help me get no machine working?
<Hairulfr> fran:Yeah, who would want to... the idiotic way thats it's made
<Hairulfr> frank23:
<Extreme_Unction> Secondly, on Ubuntu (Using Gnome) I had to edit Asound.conf to achieve mulitple sounds at a time. I can't get it running on Kubuntu, what must I do..? Each sound, indivisually, works fine.
<Hairulfr> _jon: probably :)
<FliesLikeABrick> scrondle  it looks like it might be working in the new resource
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick That's good. Does that solve it for you?
<_jon> Hairulfr: ok i added the source to the source list and type apt-get update
<FliesLikeABrick> scrondle  let me finish putting my events back in and I'll let you know
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick O.k.
<Hairulfr> _jon: Soz - I was joking - you wrote get NO machine working - not installing kubuntu before my Mac lives again..or boots
<NRG88> anyone know openoffice?
<_jon> Hairulfr: -.-
<NRG88> i need some help at the margin setup
<Hairulfr> _jon: Sorry man - but i bet someone here can
<Hairulfr> What is the problem?
<_jon> sry accidently closed
<FliesLikeABrick> nope scrondle  its back... it looks like it has a problem with when I set a recurrence to happen on more than one day
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick Let me try that.
<Extreme_Unction> Anyone know how to fix my queestion?
<NRG88> how to set the measurement in openoffice to centimeters?
<FliesLikeABrick> like scrondle  I just started setting up my class schedule, I set up a couple classes to go on Monday and Thursday, one after the other each day
<FliesLikeABrick> it looks like it pairs them together
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick I'll try it just like that. hold on.
<_fred> oops..
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick Same behavior here. You most likely need to make them seperate events.
<Crashoverride> k
<FliesLikeABrick> ah ok scrondle  thanks very much
<FliesLikeABrick> will do
<scrondle> FliesLikeABrick No problem.
<Crashoveride> ok
<Crashoveride> can i chat with someone privately about adding sources/apt-get etc?
<Crashoveride> I wanna know how to get freenx working, and im having a difficult time
<FliesLikeABrick> scrondle  any idea how to turn off the 24 hour clock in kontact?
<Crashoveride> i need help getting the "sudo apt-get update" to work properly
<Crashoveride> can anyone hear me?
<_rich> using breezy and noticed that /dev is mounted with ramfs. why not tmpfs like the rest of the distros?
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah Crashoveride  it would help if you told us what your problem was
<Crashoveride> ok i added the source to the source.list and then opened konsole and type sudo apt-get update and it wont connect to the source and download freenx
<Extreme_Unction> Is there some light-weight editor I can use? Kate refuses to run ... sudo kate /bla.txt
<xiO__> nano is easy
<Extreme_Unction> ok
<FliesLikeABrick> gedit/kedit too
<Extreme_Unction> What's the hotkey to save in nano?
<xiO__> ctrl+o
<xiO__> ctrl+x to exit
<frank23> Extreme_Unction: you cant use kate with sudo. it makes kate crash
<frank23> Extreme_Unction: you have to do kdesu kate instead
<Crashoveride> ok im gonna past some text in here , pelase tell me wuts wrong with it
<Crashoveride> ailed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/Release.gpg  Could not connect to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl:80 (83.160.7.26). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Crashoveride> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/freenx/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl:80 (83.160.7.26). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Crashoveride> Reading package lists... Done
<Crashoveride> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas/freenx Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/seveas.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_breezy-seveas_freenx_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Crashoveride> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Crashoveride> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<frank23> Crashoveride: dont paste like that.
<frank23> Crashoveride: next try   mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl instead as a source
<Crashoveride> k ty
<_nir> hi , what it the location of konq , i need to sprcify a location for flash player setup...
<gilianima> hi
<gilianima> is it possible to change the background color of quanta ?
<gamma> _nir: you can put the plugin in .mozilla/plugins
<gamma> and then scan for new plugins
<frank23> _nir: did you install flashplayer-mozilla?
<Crashoveride> frank: it disconnected emf or pasting that
<Crashoveride> me for*
<frank23> yeah I noticed.
<Crashoveride> how do i log back in?
<frank23> oh
<frank23> *    /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<tamzarian> Can someone help me?
<tamzarian> with kubuntu
<_nir> just ask
<tamzarian> I can't get anything I plug in to work
<tamzarian> it seems that only things from a CD will work
<tamzarian> let me look at the error really quick
<tamzarian> it says
<tamzarian> An error occured while loading media:/sde1
<tamzarian> could not find folder
<tamzarian> or something similar to that at least
<tamzarian> so I cant use my USB devices (like my iPod shuffle and my internet thing)
<tamzarian> :(
<tamzarian> ok, im gonna try the ubuntu irc
<vandal> lol he signed off to join the other channel...
<_b> i dont think u can mount ipod as a mobile storage device or am i wrong ?
<vandal> i have never tried
<_b> the noname players got better support
<_b> http://ihome.ust.hk/~twwong/mp0578b.jpg
<_b> i saw this nano copy
<vandal> cool
<_b> i wonder what the price is for that in hong kong, there is no name on it so it hard to track down
<scrondle> Hello everyone. I could use some advice. My system just went down with an error message about my file system being read only. I am booted from a live cd, and I am trying to figure out what to do next.
<vandal> your system was running fine?
<exobuzz> fsck /dev/[partition] 
<scrondle> How do I mount the drive from a live cd?
<scrondle> vandal Yes, it was running great.
<exobuzz> if you need to check it for errors you dont need to mount it. but to mount it you can do "mount /dev/[device]  /mountpoint"
<tamzarian> I need some help with my USB network device
<tamzarian> can someone help me get it to autodetect?
<curious> hi
<tamzarian> I had a problem where media:/se1/ would show up too
<vandal> scrondle: just do what exo told you fsck /dev/[partition]  to check the drive for errors
<tamzarian> instead of media/se1/
<scrondle> Working on that.
<tamzarian> is ubuntu more stable than kubuntu? I might install that if it can autodetect my stuff
<curious> may I ask a question please?
<vandal> make sure you replace [partition]  with your actual partition
<vandal> curious: just ask, don't ask to ask
<scrondle> Yes, hda1 in this case. Doesn't sound great.
<vandal> the drive doesn't?
<curious> where is the setup for domain/workgroup in Kubuntu?
<tamzarian> how do I run aptitude or synapt or adept or whatever?
<tamzarian> someone in the ubuntu IRC was telling me to run that
<FliesLikeABrick> tamzarian  go to it in the menu?
<vandal> curious: you are talking abuot samba? you want to share and access shares?
<curious>  It sees the router but can see the LAN.
<tamzarian> I cant find it XD
<tamzarian> I think my kubuntu install is messed up
<vandal> tamzarian: you are in the gui?
<tamzarian> yea
<tamzarian> kubuntu has a gui
<curious> could be... new to Kubuntu and Linux in general
<vandal> tamzarian: i didn't ask if it had one, i asked if you were using it
<tamzarian> yea
<tamzarian> I think so
<curious>  I see the IpA of the router and the NIC.. that is it
<tamzarian> I have a desktop and stuff
<tamzarian> im a linux noob
<tamzarian> and a kubuntu noob
<vandal> tamzarian: it's there in yuor menu on the left
<curious>  rest are all greyed out under snetwork settings
<tamzarian> bottom left correct?
<scrondle> Unfortunately I think that this hard disk is toast. I just replaced it too.
<vandal> tamzarian: yes I can't remember though, under system?
<tamzarian> and which one am I looking for? adept, synapt or what?
<vandal> scrondle: yikes :(
<frank23> curious: click go to administrator mode to get access to the options
<curious>  yes...
<curious>  yes, I did...
<curious>  one moment pl. will try again
<scrondle> No kidding yikes. I have an install on a usb hard disk that I might have to use for a while.
<RichardC> can anyone tell me if EasyUbuntu works well in KUbuntu?
<RichardC> err
<RichardC> Kubuntu
<vandal> tamzarian: you would be looking for adept
<vandal> tamzarian: try just going to the run command and typing in adept
<scrondle> Should I be seeing any output from fsck, or does it wait until it is done?
<exobuzz> I have a question: Who's used ubuntu server, and how does it compare to debian ? Are the packages any difference for things like php/apache ?
<curious> is there an easier way to switch to admin mode?
<curious>  than to go from network settings window?
<vandal> exobuzz: I am running apache/php/mysql on my kubunutu install they seem very similar to debian
<me2win> how do the settings of runaway process catcher work?
<vandal> conf files are in the same place etc...they are .deb packages and all that
<exobuzz> vandal: i have a powerpc server running debian. But I hate the release cycle. Add to that the fact that their are not that many 3rd party repositories for ppc. its not ideal
<vandal> while i'm sure there are differences
<vandal> well it's slow release for stability
<exobuzz> stability, but then you are running like 3 year old php packages :-)
<exobuzz> etc
<vandal> yeah
<scrondle> Vandal fsck is hanging. Any ideas?
<vandal> exobuzz: well you can run current versions just not deb packages
<exobuzz> vandal: you running breezy ? I tried the last dapper on another machine.. can't wait.. especially since i read that it will have 2.6.16 kernel.. which has a great fix for my laptop
<vandal> exobuzz: i have a bunch of redhat servers, i don't use their rpms for apache/php etc..i compile from source
<vandal> exobuzz: yeah just have it a on a little machine here :)
<exobuzz> vandal: i wanted to build the dotdeb.org packages but i struggled ..
<scrondle> Anyone have suggestions? fsck is not giving me any output at this point.
<exobuzz> bad dependencies etc
<wimpies> does anybody know how I can use konqueror to auto login to a remote server using ssh ?
<vandal> wimpies: just use terminal?
<vandal> or konsole
<vandal> scrondle: dunno man sorry, maybe your drive is pooched
<wimpies> sorry i meant konsole
<wimpies> of course
<tamzarian> ok
<vandal> man ssh :P
<tamzarian> forget about everything else
<tamzarian> I found adept
<vandal> ssh -l <username> <hostname>
<tamzarian> I ran a command
<wimpies> yes but I want it to login automatically
<wimpies> I.e. create a meny item to autologin
<vandal> oh, no idea about htat
<tamzarian> heres my real problem: I have a USB network device that is not being automatically detected. So I cant use it :|
<vandal> doesn't sound very secure
<exobuzz> create a keypair on your machine. then you copy the public key over to the machine you connect to
<exobuzz> then you can connact without a password..
<exobuzz> search on google and you will find instructions
<wimpies> vandal : no I just want to avoid typing the ssh command in the konsole terminal all the time
<vandal> wimpies: create a binary?
<ryanakca> I keep on seeing "Johnathan Riddell" all over the place... who is he? I've found out some basic stuff about him... but what is his role in ubuntu?
<saint> iam new to linux need help with installing a program called netbeans
<tamzarian> Linux was not created for noobs. Back to windows
<vandal> wimpies: put ssh -l <username> <password> in a file name of your choice in /usr/bin
<wimpies> exobuzz : I have a keypair but need to type in the passphrase and do not seem to be able to type when using konsole -e 'ssh ...'
<saint> iam new to linux need help with installing a program called netbeans
<exobuzz> do it without a passphrase
<exobuzz> :-)
<vandal> wimpies: then just run that command, for example i have a file in /usr/bin called sr that has screen -r in it so i don't have to type the whole thing
<Riddell> ryanakca: he's just this guy, you know
<saint> iam new to linux need help with installing a program called netbeans
<wimpies> vandal : The command runs but no konsole starts
<ryanakca> Riddell: lol... for some reason I have your pgp key on my keyring...
<vandal> wimpies: hrmm i dunno man you would have to make it run konsole first then run the command
<wimpies> no that does not work either.  That is the -e possibility
<vandal> yeah i dunno :(
<ryanakca> saint: you've asked your question 3 times in the past 2 minutes....
<vandal> saint: this isn't a netbeans channel, read their docs or check their list
<oddie> hello all
<vandal> hey
<wimpies> vandal; : google is my friend (yuou can add sessions to konsole from the settings->configure) then run command bash -c 'ssh ...'
<saint>  /quote stats p
<saint> [Who] HedgeMage is n=me@freenode/staff/Hedge
<patrix> sweet
<treakath> join linux help
<patrix> so even though XDMCP doesnt' work in xdm and kdm (on Breezy) due to some bugs, XDMCP works in WDM
<patrix> so I finally have my vnc/wdm remote desktop thingie! woot
<satempler> is EXA going to make it in time for Dapper
<oddie> does anyone here know about php and databases?
<davebgimp> hello, I'm trying to set up Kaffeine and cannot seem to get sound. I've installed all the codecs properly and I'm sure the issue is that the sound is not being directed to my sound card. My system and other programs like amarok all work fine,. Does anyone know where I should be looking to point kaffeine to my card?
<vandal> oddie: what do you wnat to know?
<treakath> any1 here no what the kubutu cd burner is called??
<patrix> k3b = cd burner app
<me2win> anybody use kbfx?
<oddie> vandal: im trying to get a connection to an ARsystem (Program called Remedy) throught php....
<vandal> oddie: maybe try #php ?
<treakath> where do i download it from or whatever??
<oddie> vandal: i tried kept going to an overflow channel....i'll try lata
<vandal> oddie: try on efnet, but no one really supports 3rd party, you should make your question more specific
<oddie> yer iwill
<dunefan> hey guys!
<xiO__> hi
<dunefan> hey
<dunefan> I run the Hedgehog....would you know how I update openoffice to 2.0.1????
<xwolf-> how do i uninstall recently installed packages?
<me2win> !fish
<ubotu> fish is probably A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<frank23> dunefan: I'm not sure. It's not is hoary-backports
<Hollowman8904> how do i stop the console from opening every time i login to KDE?
<xiO__> just try closing the console, logging out and logging back in
<xiO__> I think kubuntu autosaves the session..?
<redondos> Does the kubuntu breezy LiveCD have qtparted?
<farous> for whoever worked on kubuntu artwork my hat is up for you. For whoever worked on default security setting you could have done much better job. By default all users can log into each other folders !!!
<Extreme_Unction> Can anyone assist me in allowing ALSA to use software mixing?
<farous> Extreme_Unction: it is configured by default
<farous> just set your sound server to als
<farous> a
<Extreme_Unction> Mines not..
<farous> Extreme_Unction: which program is giving you troubles
<farous> some prgorams runs only on oss the old sound sys
<Extreme_Unction> Amarok, if I run it I can hear nothing from any other app
<farous> you need a wrapper for that. alsa-oss package
<farous> Extreme_Unction: is it the only one
<Extreme_Unction> Is it the only what :\
<farous> Extreme_Unction: lets check first if virtual sound mixing work
<Extreme_Unction> ok
<farous> you can play any sound file in a terminal using aplay
<farous> so just aplay <sound file>
<farous> than run another instance and see if it works
<Extreme_Unction> I don't have any sound files because the only sound files I have are on my mp3 player in which it won't mount because it can't figure out the file system.............
<pussfeller> don't rars get an 'extract" menu in the context menu in konq?
<pussfeller> I could swear they used to
<farous> Extreme_Unction: and do not worry about the sound quality aplay is a raw alsa player
<farous> Extreme_Unction: there are several sound files under /usr/share/sounds
<farous> go too this dir
<farous> pussfeller: you need a package for rar files
<farous> !rar
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<pussfeller> yeah i got unrar and all that
<Extreme_Unction> yeah
<Extreme_Unction> it plays
<pussfeller> but I thot the rar extention got the same extract menu that zips and such get
<Extreme_Unction> But boy, did you mean shitty quality!
<farous> Extreme_Unction: so you have virtual sound mixing set for you
<farous> yah
<Extreme_Unction> Well, it played.. so I'd guess.
<farous> aplay is known for that
<pussfeller> i hate having to load up ark just to extract a rar
<farous> ok Extreme_Unction check amarok if you can configure it to work with alsa
<farous> if not install alsa-oss
<farous> and just run aoss amarok when you use amarok and your virtual sound mixing will still work
<farous> Extreme_Unction: do you know the dev name for your music device you wana mount
<me2win> !kdesu
<ubotu> methinks kdesu is :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<Extreme_Unction> Weeeeellll..
<Extreme_Unction> I unplugged it yet the icon is still there.
<Extreme_Unction> .......
<farous> Extreme_Unction: you need to unmount it first
<farous> that is why the icon is still on
<Extreme_Unction> it was never mounted!
<farous> Extreme_Unction: double clicking on it most of the time do the trick
<Extreme_Unction> I have
<Extreme_Unction> it gives me the error it doesn't know the file system
<Extreme_Unction> Even though it's not plugged in
<Extreme_Unction> and does the same if it is
<Extreme_Unction> I've got a few updates through adept, I'll try that.. do a full reboot, and see if it turns out for the better.. then play with Amarok.
<farous> Extreme_Unction: good luck. just check the options and configuration sorry i do not use amarok so will be of no help there
<Extreme_Unction> What do you use, then? XMMS?
<farous> ya most of the time
<farous> realplay and mplayer too
<Extreme_Unction> realplayer haunted me on windows enough
<farous> i heared good recommendations for amarok but it is a resource hog and i do not like that
<Extreme_Unction> Oh?.. I don't consider it
<pussfeller> i give a ++ for amarok
<Extreme_Unction> 37mb of RAM it's taking up
<Extreme_Unction> not too muchhh
<me2win> any idea why kdesu wouldnt be working
<me2win> i kdesu konqueror but it doesnt work
<farous> me2win: try updating your system
<me2win> apt-get update?
<farous> me2win: if this a fresh install updating the sys will get rid of this prob
<me2win> nah, ive apt-get update ed about 12 times since i installed
<farous> me2win: whatever you prefer adept, apt-get aptitude all will work
<Extreme_Unction> sudo adept then hit fetch update and hit commit changes
<Extreme_Unction> thats what I do
<Extreme_Unction> brb reb00t
<farous> too fast for me. for linux we do not need reboot unless it is a kernel update
<me2win> kdesu works for everything except konq
<xwolf-> not here.
<Extreme_Unction> Updating does make my mp3 visible
<Extreme_Unction> :)
<farous> :)
<me2win> Extreme_Unction: everything works with kdesu except konq
<me2win> is there another way to get root privs in konq?
<Extreme_Unction> Uhh
<Extreme_Unction> In Amarok it says
<Extreme_Unction> Output plugin: alsasink
<farous> me2win: just curious why you need to run konq as root
<farous> Extreme_Unction: than it is properly set
<me2win> cuz i need to set some permissions
<farous> Extreme_Unction: what was the other prog that you wanted to run
<xwolf-> kdesu konqueror works just fine
<xwolf-> at least here
<me2win> are you running dapper?
<Extreme_Unction> Anything, nothing seems to work..
<me2win> im thinking thats why
<Extreme_Unction> I'll try aplay
<Extreme_Unction> ...
<Extreme_Unction> aplay worked, must have been just what I was trying before.
<xwolf-> by the way
<Extreme_Unction> Which was Cube, a 3d game.. didn't arse to try aplay.
<xwolf-> why the hell does mplayer have a single screen size?
<farous> Extreme_Unction: most games use the oss sound system
<farous> that is why
<Extreme_Unction> Oh, anyway to change that?
<farous> type aoss <game name> and it will work
<Extreme_Unction> ssswwwweeeettttttt
<farous> install alsa-oss package first
<Crowbar> If sudo is complaining about a timestamp in the future.  I did an ntp update and now i can't sudo anymore.  I can't even sudo -k or sudo -K to clear the timestamp.  any suggestions?
<Extreme_Unction> apt-get is lovely..
<me2win> whats the command to remount your fstab shit?
<Extreme_Unction> Farous, one more question.
<Extreme_Unction> I was stabbing around looking for where one might disable loading previous sessions on reboots.. I prefer a fresh start, considering I rarely reboot for casual purposes.
<farous> Extreme_Unction: go ahead
<farous> Extreme_Unction: sorry friend am not a kde expert. I run a lighter desktop though am tempted now to reinstall kde
<Extreme_Unction> What desktop you run? XFCE?
<farous>  i run a couple
<farous> fav. is fluxbox and ion
<Extreme_Unction> Ahhh, I started off on KDE and tried to stick with it.
<farous> kde was my first desktop too
<Extreme_Unction> First Linux box I ever set up, Slack on KDE.. Fortunately I never got too aquainted with Linux.. Working on that now.
<Extreme_Unction> It was around four years ago, and I'm still quite a noob.
<farous> Extreme_Unction: we all are :)
<Extreme_Unction> Ahh well, I've quit all of my gaming habits.. I can safely say I've ditched windows for good.
<Extreme_Unction> Especially with Vista, I got a copy of that..
<Extreme_Unction> Clutterbeast
<farous> Extreme_Unction: did you try vista it is still in testing
<Extreme_Unction> Yeah, my friend burnt me a disk.. He probably got it off of a torrent. I was anxious to give it a go so I took it for a spin..
<farous> yet i am in a point that i am not comfrotable with window anymore. most of the time i strugle to config anything. I just forgot
<Extreme_Unction> I'm much better at Windows, but it's going to hell for anyone who is tech-savvy IMO.
<Extreme_Unction> It's not very configurable, they force you to update, etc.
<farous> window like to hide configuration options
<Extreme_Unction> The only game I play is good ol' Unreal Tournament anyways, and we all know that's a godsend for Linux gamers.. Though today you can usually find me putting around Eclipse working on some Java.
<Extreme_Unction> Heh, I had to whip out a disassembler/resource hacker many-a-time to get what I needed set up.
<Extreme_Unction> Linux is just so configurable, I admit it's a challenge to get it going, and get used to it.. but when you do.
<Extreme_Unction> It's amazingly better.
<farous> i hate the fact that with window you always need to reboot
<Extreme_Unction> Hehe
<Extreme_Unction> Yes
<farous> and by the way with linux you only need reboot if you do a kernel update
<farous> anyother update the most you need to do is log out and log in again
<Extreme_Unction> Lol
<Extreme_Unction> The world needs to learn that there are more OS then windows.
<Extreme_Unction> I don't know, I just think Windows is going downward.. There's an extent to how 'easy' you want to make it. Especially when Vista took up around 400-500mb of RAM alone.
<Extreme_Unction> I took a day or two to slim it down, got it down to about taking 250mb of RAM.. that's pretty sad, along with a fat 7% cpu usage.
<farous> that's another prob. and i think it is intentional. to make you buy new hardware :)
<Extreme_Unction> Heh, I'm decently up to date.
<Extreme_Unction> I'm waiting for socket AM2 before any upgrades.
<farous> people will start switching when the new intel processor is coupled with vista
<Extreme_Unction> Heh, are you an Intel or AMD fan?
<Extreme_Unction> Or no side.
<farous> i have both
<farous> on a desktop i prefer amd
<farous> on laptop i centrion is still ahead
<Extreme_Unction> Ahhh, I prefer AMD in desktop, and in server, and in laptop.
<Extreme_Unction> :)
<farous> it runs much hotter on laptops
<Extreme_Unction> I've got a 3000+, socket 939, Winchester core..
<Extreme_Unction> On my desktop
<farous> and i have two laptops one centrino one amd
<Extreme_Unction> Overclocked to 2.7ghz on stock cooling and running at a decent 95F
<Extreme_Unction> Hehe
<farous> ok got to go now take care simpsons is one
<farous> chaw
<Extreme_Unction> Later.
<Pur1ty> hi
<Pur1ty> this is a support channel yes?
<me2win> yeah
<me2win> !scp
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<Extreme_Unction> You need help, Pur1ty?
<Pur1ty> yep
<xwolf-> why the hell does mplayer have a single (and i cant change it) screen size?
<Extreme_Unction> Whatcha need help with?
<Pur1ty> im fairly new to linux etc. i was wondering, if on install, i need to enter the ip and other stuff to work with my router
<Pur1ty> or if i should leave it empty, and let the router do the work
<Extreme_Unction> No, it'll do the work for you :)
<Pur1ty> ok ^_^ thanks lol
<Extreme_Unction> Just remember to run the cfdisk partitioner and abolish your Windows partition!11
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ciao
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have a problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was going around the web and i encountered xglobe
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and xearth style program that can show a 3D earth dinamic map on the desktop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i had problems in downloading A version
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i found this version for suse and i converted/installed correctly with alien
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.cs.unc.edu/%7Escheuerm/xglobe/ here it is the program
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i can't make it run
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the rpm package is at this page
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://rpmseek.com/rpm-dl/xglobe-0.5-931.i586.html?hl=com&cs=xglobe:PN:0:0:0:0:2080702
<me2win> !mesg
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !info mesg
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you have any clue?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nothing opens if i type symply xglobe -kde
<Tallia1Kubuntu> even thogh the program is running...
<me2win> hmm
<me2win> not sure
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to use this command too: ./xglobe -kde -mapfile /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xglobe/map.jpg
<Tallia1Kubuntu> same result
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xearth
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i almost did it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the only problem is that is seems to be another desktop draw over the planet
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so the image flip and disappear
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the change that i made was to "allow program in desktop window"
<Tallia1Kubuntu> options in the KDE look and feel
<frank23> I'm using kde 3.5.1  the keyboard layouts menu in system settings doesn't have any keyboard layouts to shoose from. anyone else has this problem
<L0ki`> anyone know if firestarter is still supported by ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<frank23> firestarter is in universe so its not officially supported by ubuntu. It's available in the repositories though
<L0ki`> i used to use it but its no longer on apt-get and ive been unable to find a .deb packge for download so wasnt sure what was goin on with it
<ClayG> Hey gang, whats a good newsreader that sorts the messages in a threaded manner, something better than thunderbird? GUI please
<Phoenix1701> Hey folks.  I'
<Phoenix1701> I'm having a bit of trouble with Kubuntu's disk mounting configurations.
<frank23> ClayG: there is a newsreader named pan
<Phoenix1701> Specifically, I have two partitions (non-Linux) that I want to mount automatically and show up in media:/ at startup.
<ClayG> frank23, thanks any others?
<ClayG> besides thunderbird and pan?
<Phoenix1701> I've added them using the Disks and Filesystems settings applet, but every startup they show up as disablec.
<Phoenix1701> er, disabled rather.
<Phoenix1701> Anyone know how I can get them to actually mount at startup?
<frank23> ClayG: pan is the only one I know
<Phoenix1701> (And also, any idea where I need to mount them in order for them to show up in media:/?)
<Phoenix1701> Surely *someone* is awake in here.
<Extreme_Unction> I take sexual bribes!
<Celeste> hi
<frank23> can anybody running kde 3.5.1 check if the keyboard layouts are there in the configuration dialog?
<Celeste> the "Baghira" package seems to not contain all the needed contents to apply the whole Baghira Theme to KDE.
<Celeste> Can anyone help me applying the theme as needed?
<Celeste> here is a screenshot:
<Celeste> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/34991-1.jpg
<Celeste> its a KDE theme
<frank23> Celeste: I don't really know... what is missing?
<Celeste> frank23, I only get the   kcontrol -> Appearence and Themes -> Styles  -> [Baghira] 
<Celeste> frank23, but only the style is too less to make KDE look like Mac OS
<frank23> I think its only a kwin theme. Maybe you need more stuff from kde-look
<Celeste> frank23, can you guide me just trhough all the stuff I need for this one theme?
<Celeste> I will write down all the steps so I can do it myself the next time
<frank23> If I can figure it out in 5 minutes, sure
<Celeste> frank23, thank you very much!
<crxyem> ok who wants to help me out with possible a script to run at startup
<frank23> where exactly did you get that screenshot?
<Celeste> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34991
<_sam> hello
<_sam> newbie here w/ a question if anyone can help me
<crxyem> issue, I'm wireless, during boot-up, fstab gets processed and my network connection isn't 100% up and running so smbfs shares fail
<Celeste> this is a screenshot of the Baghira KDE Theme on slackware but Baghira exists for every distro
<_sam> I have a built in wireless card, a Broadcom, in my Gateway laptop. How do I get Linux to make it work?
<crxyem> _sam you'll need to use ndiswrapper.
<crxyem> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<crxyem> check out that link
<_sam> thanks!
<crxyem> you'll need the drivers that came with the laptop, that howto should help you out tho m it worked for me
<_aquila> hi
<_aquila> :)
<_sam> thanks I'm checkin' it out right now
<frank23> I think the package you have should give this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?cont
<frank23> Celeste: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=12498
<Celeste> frank23, I am opening the page
<frank23> Celeste: I am not sure how to get the other one you showed
<Celeste> they say:    apt-get install kwin-style-baghira
<Celeste> how I told you:  I already have the style
<Celeste> I have no clue how to get the rest
<frank23> the package of the first screenshot was for slackware. I don't know if there is an equivalent for debian/ubuntu
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to tango-ify kde?
<Celeste> oh :(
<Phoenix1701> Okay, so I managed to muck about with the fstab to fix a few of my earlier problems, but the one I'm having now is a bit tougher.  I want to set the permissions or ownership on the Windows filesystem mount point so that I can see its contents while not root (right now its permissions are dr-x------).
<frank23> where should bug reports for kde 3.5.1 be submitted?
<Celeste> frank23, do you know any "complete" themes?
<Phoenix1701> But I can't, because no matter what I do, it claims the filesystem is mounted read-only (even if I mount it read-write, incidentally).
<Celeste> frank23, where I can download an all in one solution
<Phoenix1701> So if I can't mount the filesystem read-write, how am I supposed to change the permissions on it so I can get read access without being root?
<frank23> Celeste: no, sorry. The most customizing I ever did was my wallpaper and mouse theme
<Celeste> frank23, ok, thank you so far
<Phoenix1701> I realize perhaps my question isn't particularly interesting, but I'd really love a response or two. :)
<frank23> Celeste: one thing you can do is make sure kde and gnome apps look the same
<frank23> Celeste: I use keramik as my kde style and geramik as my gtk style
<crxyem> phoenix you'll need to do something like this
<crxyem> '/dev/sda2       /media/sda2     ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<crxyem> the umask allow r/w accress
<Phoenix1701> Ah, the key point there being the umask?
<Phoenix1701> That's in /etc/fstab, right?
<crxyem> fstab
<me2win> lol, i have 8 people SSHed into my b0x
<me2win> we are all chatting in tty
<frank23> Celeste: you need gtk2-engines-geramik  for geramik
<me2win> and im irssi'd into irc
<crxyem> hey me2win
<me2win> sup crxyem
<Phoenix1701> crxyem: Thanks :)  Any way to test it out without rebooting?
<crxyem> sudo mount -a
<bur[n] er> me2win: using |wall ??
<me2win> bur[n] er: yeah
<crxyem> me2win , I'm trying to sort out my own little fstab issue with samba
<bur[n] er> know how to get it so that an ssh'd user and a local user share the same command line to type commands into?
<me2win> no, how?
* bur[n] er had a slackware guy do this back in 99 and has no idea how
<me2win> lolz
<me2win> crxyem: whats wrong with samba
<Phoenix1701> Worked like a charm, awesome.  :)  Thank you!
<crxyem> np, Phoenix
<Phoenix1701> Gotta run, but I'll be back I'm sure :)
<crxyem> me2win : if I try //YEM/Documents /home//Documents smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0 , that's in my fstab
<crxyem> and do mount-a it works like a charm
<crxyem> if I reboot, it fails, I think because my wireless nic isn't 100% functional before fstab processess everything
<me2win> hmm
<crxyem> so I'm thinking if I can write a script and have it run well after the nic is up and running everything will be fine
<crxyem> but I'm not to sure on how to script that
<frank23> crxyem: I'm pretty sure the bootup process doesnt skip steps like that. when you bring up network interfaces, it waits until they are up
<lsbalaji> hiii i just go my ubuntu up and running, a cool cool distro
<crxyem> I can paste my dmesg if you'd like to see it
<crxyem> I think I know why.
<crxyem> I put my credentials file in /root/ which needs route access, but I assume fstab has root access during boot-up
<Crashoveride> hey all i gots a qeustion for you, how do i execute an executable file? or shell script? or...uh well I wanna run freenx
<Crashoveride> (in console to start a server)
<vandal> use /path/to/the/executable
<lsbalaji> make sure u have reqd perms on the file
<Crashoveride> um how do i know if i have permission?
<vandal> it will tell you if you don't
<vandal> with a permission denied error
<lsbalaji> la <file-name>
<lsbalaji> tht's right too
<Crashoveride> ok dokie brb
<crxyem> well frank23 you were right, ended up being a stupid typo
<crxyem> username in .smdcredentials, password in .smdcredentials , stupid b's and d's
<frank23> crxyem: Maybe I was right ;)  Doesn't mean I knew what I was talking about!
<crxyem> lol
<crxyem> well , the system waited for my nicon startup, and then one of the very last things to come up ws the samba deamon
<crxyem> daemon ??
<L0ki`> anyone play css on linux ?
<crxyem> css, style sheets ??
<L0ki`> Counter-Strike Source lol
<crxyem> ah , nope not I
<L0ki`> doh :x
<crxyem> ah here's one last little tid but I would like to work the damn Fn key on my laptop
<farous> hi just wondering anyone can listen to live365. or is it just me who have this problem. I can not even log to their webpage. Can someone try that for me
<xiO__> works for me
<crxyem> so anyone know how to get the Fn key to work ??
<farous> thanx xiO__
<xiO__> np
<farous> did you try it now?
<farous> it used to work here but all of a sudden it does not work anymore i think my isp has something to do with it
<xiO__> right before I typed that it had worked
<Pur1ty> hi
<Hobbsee> hey Pur1ty
<Pur1ty> I just installed kubuntu.. and i tried to install wine in Adept, and now it wont open
<Pur1ty> (adept wont open)
<Hobbsee> any error messages?
<Pur1ty> yep
<Pur1ty> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Hobbsee> so then, try sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<Lamer-X> anybody know how to turn off the system:/ and media:/ KIO slaves? I can't even access those KIOs from K3b...
<Pur1ty> ok, it says E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Hobbsee> Pur1ty: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<Pur1ty> ok ty
<Pur1ty> is working now
<farous> anyone know why i can access live365.com form my other computer but not from this one. both running ubuntu linux. i get the message unkown host trying to ping it
<farous_> anyone know why i can access live365.com form my other computer but not from this one. both running ubuntu linux. i get the message unkown host trying to ping it
<Hobbsee> Pur1ty: yay!
<Pur1ty> ^^
<Hobbsee> that it now works
<goldbrick> Any idea on how to get Xorgcfg for Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> xcfg is, like, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Hobbsee> goldbrick: that one?  ^
<goldbrick> The reason I ask is I'm trying to get X to use both my video cards
<Brydenn> well i figured something out
<Brydenn> i learned WHY Gentoo users dont do fresh installs with their package manager system
<Brydenn> cuz it takes a god damn year to install lol
<Brydenn> seriously this is insane
<tomcatt> do you guys know how to configure kphone to iconnecthere.com?
<Lamer-X> Brydenn: exactly why i switched to k/ubuntu
<Brydenn> lol @ Lamer-X
<Brydenn> yah well i'm giving Gentoo a try
<Brydenn> I've always wanted to try a "BSDish" OS anyway
<Lamer-X> have fun man, just make sure you have lots of time to keep it up to date, cos if you go a few months without updating it, you'll have 4000 things to do to make portage work
<Hobbsee> weird...i see they took the nice splash screen away, too
<tomcatt> do you guys know how to configure kphone to iconnecthere.com?
<Brydenn> !xcfg
<ubotu> methinks xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<goldbrick> wow
<gamma> Brydenn: don't go to gentoo
<gamma> it's EVVVVIL
<gamma> i came from using it for the last 4 years.. it's a royal pain
<gamma> any "feature" becomes a 6 hour project with gentoo
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> sounds like fun!
<gamma> they only thing i like is since it's source based if you're a developer you've got access to the headers right there
<gamma> where kubuntu/ubuntu don't even have gcc preinstalled
<Brydenn> hmm
<Hobbsee> true - all in one metapackage called kde-devel
<Brydenn> i'm not jumpin ship guys haha
<Brydenn> i just want to try it heh
<gamma> Hobbsee: i'll have to check that out then.. i want to see if i can help kde out a bit
<Hobbsee> :)
<gamma> i honestly don't see the point now that i left there
<gamma> compiling from source doesn't give any speed increase which is what i was told
<gamma> and kde took a good 18 hours to compile ;)
<Brydenn> yah see
<Brydenn> i'm still compiling KDE
<Brydenn> and it's pissin me off
<Brydenn> hell i coulda installed 10 windows xp pro machines by now
<gamma> did you do 'emerge kde'?
<Brydenn> yes
<Brydenn> from scratch
<Brydenn> haha
<gamma> how long has it been going for?
<Brydenn> since i got home at 4:20pm
<gamma> that's like the "full" kde install with everything and the kitchen sink
<Brydenn> yes i know
<Brydenn> but still
<Brydenn> kinda lame
<gamma> well if it was from scratch i'd say it's going to take 27 hours on a fast machine
<gamma> cuz you need to compile xorg, firefox and some other crap
<gamma> then all the kde stuff
<gamma> xorg takes like 30min to 1 hour, firefox is an hour 20 minutes
<gamma> kubuntu you'd be playing with your system by now ;)
<Brydenn> yah i'm still on KDE stuff though
<Brydenn> 82/158 whatever that means
<gamma> any idea what package out of what?
<goldbrick> I have no idea how to find the BUS id of the second video card :-/
<gamma> oh you're using the monolithic builds eek
<Brydenn> i'm using the latest release gamma
<Brydenn> 2006.0
<me2win> anyone wanna join in our game of tetris?
<me2win> we have 4, need 2 more
<Brydenn> tetris? god i want to kill that game
<Brydenn> no blood, no blowing stuff up... what fun is that?
<Brydenn> ;)
<me2win> we're playing nethack next
<gamma> Brydenn: there are split ebuilds and the monolithic builds.. the split ones have each program as an ebuild, the monolithic ones have kde-games, kde-office, etc.
<Brydenn> auh
<gamma> me2win: change tetris to atlantik and you've got yourself a player
<gamma> ;)
<Brydenn> yah the latest gentoo iso was pretty cool. had a nice installer where i got to select what crap i wanted
<me2win> gamma: lol, i would but the other 3 people are gnome users ewwww
<gamma> they've got gtk-atlantik :P
<Brydenn> gnome is for hippies
<gamma> which crashes
<me2win> agrt ^
<gamma> gnome uses c, that's my argument
<gamma> i'm learning c++ right now, and they're missing out on stuff
<Brydenn> OMG gamma
* Hobbsee is learning c++ now, too
<Brydenn> i'm now at 83/158 lol
<Hobbsee> gamma: what program do you use to compile/debug/all that it?
<Brydenn> 1 whole pack
* gamma high fives Brydenn
<Brydenn> YAY lol
<gamma> kdelibs took the longest for me
<gamma> like 2 hours
<Brydenn> yah this is agonizing
<gamma> Hobbsee: i'm using kate for coding and then the little terminal they've got there i just type g++ sauces.cpp -o foo
<Brydenn> if this is any representation as to how fast Gentoo is... i'll show gentoo how fast I can delete it
<gamma> it's good to learn how linux works exactly
<Brydenn> yah i need to learn c++ too
<gamma> i didn't know what mounting was or how kernel modules worked until gentoo
<Brydenn> i only took like 2 terms in college
<Brydenn> all i remember is like cout >>
<Brydenn> and cin <<
<Brydenn> haha
<gamma> i'm very good in c, decent in java, i do php, some mono and i'm trying to learn c++
<Hobbsee> gamma: what's -o foo do?
<gamma> that's where it outputs the binary file
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<Brydenn> if you're good in C isn't c++ an easy move?
<gamma> well c++ is more like java with a less user friendly syntax
<gamma> it's "object oriented"
<gamma> i'm doing decent learning c++
<Brydenn> you mean a more complicated syntax
<gamma> i made a thing that writes to files and something that prints the file size
<gamma> well c++ is cin << and java is System.out.print("stuff")
<Brydenn> hey, i like them both over Pascal
<gamma> i dunno it's just less abbreviating
<Brydenn> haha that's just a ghetto language
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<gamma> import file; in java instead of import <foo>; using namespace std;
<Brydenn> hey i know what "std" means haha
<gamma> you can declare variables inside of the for loop statement in java instead of declaring them at the top of the function in c
<gamma> little stuff
<Brydenn> yah
<gamma> for (int i=0; i<9; i++)
<gamma> instead of
<gamma> int i=0;
<Brydenn> it always got confusing for me to declare that crap at the start
<Hobbsee> gamma: not sure if you could help me, but what do i do with this?  http://online.mq.edu.au/pub/COMP115/support/support.html  - i'd prefer to be able to run something natively on linux if possible...
<gamma> for (i=0; i<9 i++)
<Brydenn> its like speaking spanish... you speak with the descriptive words first
<Brydenn> "running fast he went"
<Brydenn> blah
<xiO__> for (int i=0; i<9; i++) would work in c++
<gamma> xiO__: o'rly?
<xiO__> rly
<gamma> sweet
<gamma> i know in c it didn't
<gamma> gcc would whine
<xiO__> dunno about c
<gamma> which goes back to my first point of c++ being more like java
<gamma> Hobbsee: download that c++ file somewhere
<Hobbsee> yep
<gamma> and then run g++ test.cpp -o binary
<Hobbsee> yeah, did that, it outputted a file
<gamma> and then ./binary
<one> hello, this is my second time installing ubuntuand it doesn't recognize my sound device,,, i saved the code but not what to type in terminal to enter it,,, any1 have time to help?
<gamma> did it print that code?
<Hobbsee> yes
<gamma> tada :P
<Hobbsee> ie, is there any way in particular that i can use that program?
<gamma> like for what?
<Hobbsee> the Bloodshed Dev-C++ (ziped file)
<gamma> oh..
<gamma> hold on
<Hobbsee> IIRC cgywin runs linux programs on windows, right?
<gamma> what is it exactly?
<Hobbsee> well, seeing that Bloodshed Dev-C++ requires cygwin, doesnt that mean that it should run on linux natively?
<gamma> yea cygwin is a unix shell enviornment
<Hobbsee> compiler/debugger/etc
<gamma> why not just use kate?
<Hobbsee> will it do all the functions of the program?
<gamma> it's not a debugger, but if you know the syntax you should be all set
* Hobbsee doesnt really know what she's talking about here
<Hobbsee> not yet, anywya
<gamma> hold on i'm downloading it
<Hobbsee> okay
<gamma> http://cplus.about.com/od/beginnerctutorial/l/blcplustut.htm is what im using to learn c++
<gamma> it's a decent guide
<robotgeek> gamma: just use gcc ?
<gamma> the books at my bookstore are like $150 dollars for a good one
<gamma> robotgeek: when coding in c use gcc, when coding in c++ use g++
<gamma> it'll tell you whatever errors are in your code when you try to compile it
<robotgeek> gamma: sure, it think it autodetects c+= and uses g++, same with java
<gamma> oh didn't know that.. it's only a 2 char difference anyway :P
<azathoth> hey folks, i've just tried to use the dapper flight 4 live/install cd (tried both) and after the vmlinuz bootup it just hangs with a cursor blinking in the top left corner... the 5.10 kubuntu live/installs discs load fine... i've tried re-burning but the results are the same... anyone know any kind of fix?
<Hobbsee> gamma: ah ok...cool :)  thanks
<gamma> Hobbsee: you can't really use that zip file. One part of it is cygwin which has basic unix commands, then the other direcotry has a .exe for the devcpp setup file
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<gamma> kate ftw :P
<gamma> sleep time
<Hobbsee> so i'll have to reboot to windows to use it, or use it on a uni computer
<Hobbsee> true
<gamma-zzz> Hobbsee: are they forcing you to use that program or something?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: is today's dapper broken kded?
<gamma-zzz> azathoth: did breezy work for you?
<Hobbsee> gamma-zzz: not sure - they're forcing coding in C++, and the tutorials and all that will be using that
<azathoth> gamma-zzz: yeah perfectly
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i'm not sure - seems to be ok here
<azathoth> it just hangs after the initial gui screen...
<gamma-zzz> azathoth: does it even get to the part where it flashes the bootsplash?
<Hobbsee> but there were some borked gtk upgrades...
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: hmm, my kded is foobared, i think
<Hobbsee> :(
<robotgeek> yeah, i can't even alt + f2
<Hobbsee> gamma-zzz: i can just do it thru school, with windows - but i'd prefer to be able to use my laptop
<azathoth> gamma-zzz: i hit "install from hard-disk" and it flashes up the "installing" and the vmlinuz dots go across the screen
<azathoth> then it blacks out and blinks the cursor
<gamma-zzz> Hobbsee: i say use kate, you'll get by fine, any questions feel free to ask me
<Hobbsee> *nods* ok, thanks
<gamma-zzz> as long as you know how to g++ filename -o binary and you know how to type you wont have any problem with linux
<gamma-zzz> azathoth: what video card do you have?
<farous> hmm that is really weird. I can not connect to live365 from this machine either eth or wireless from both window and linux. I can connect to it though from my other pc on the same LAN. Does that mean i am black listed there somehow based on mac address ?
<azathoth> breezy works perfectly, live and install... but when i try the dapper builds, the live and install discs hang in the same place
<ryan> hey, i'm having trouble with synaptic
<azathoth> i have a geforce 256
<azathoth> it's old and crappy, but has no probs in 5.10
<gamma-zzz> azathoth: did you try waiting a little bit?
<ryan> it won't properly update my package list
<gamma-zzz> bootsplash could have died, it might boot
<ryan> i get this message:
<azathoth> well i waited for 10 minutes :)
<ryan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ryan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ryan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ryan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<azathoth> the cd stopped spinning and wouldn't do anything
<ryan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ryan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ryan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ryan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<azathoth> gah!
<ryan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<farous> ryan do not use the canadian mirror
<ryan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ryan> ah
<farous> ryan and do not flood the channel
<ryan> pardon the flood
<gamma-zzz> azathoth: oh.. eww.. did you try selecting the boot from livecd option and then mash ctrl+alt+f1 to see if it gets you a console
<ryan> -_-;;
<farous> ryan you might need to run sudo apt-get update
<farous> and your problems will go away too
<ryan> k, i'll give that a try
<azathoth> gamma-zzz: nope, didn't try that... i'll try that next time... anything else you suggest?
<ryan> if not that, then just switch mirrors?
<gamma-zzz> hmm
<gamma-zzz> i don't really know what changes on dapper that could bork it
<farous> ryan i do not know the mirror state now but two days ago they had probs
<gamma-zzz> err changed*
<azathoth> the install is different tho... it's a gui bootup... maybe it hates my gfx card...
<Hobbsee> ryan: please dont paste.  try taking the ca. out of all those addresses, and see if they work
<ryan> ok
<gamma-zzz> it's got the loading vmwhatever scroll bar then it goes to command line after it loads
<gamma-zzz> or finishes that bar
<farous> Hobbsee: do yo have any idea if live365 would block a devoted listener like me based on his mac address? i am really how can i put it !!!!!!!!!
* Hobbsee doesnt even know what live365 is
<gamma-zzz> azathoth: try flight3 if the first fix didn't work.. then worse comes to worse just sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gamma-zzz> 'night
<farous> free internet radio
<azathoth> night and thanks
<azathoth> i think i'll install normally and do a dist-upgrade from the cd
<farous> anyway i finally installed kde on my test pc again and i love the polish it have the art work is astonding
<farous> hate the default security. All users can loginto each other home dir who ever thought of that !!!!
<ryan> ok, taking the ca out of the URLs seems to have worked...thanks a lot!
<ryan> sorry again for the flood
<farous> ryan good luck
<farous> ryan use the pastebin from now on
<farous> !tell ryan about pastebin
<Hobbsee> farous: yes it *does* seem rather odd...
<Hobbsee> might ask if we can get that changed..
<muzzle> Isn't it possible to compile gtk+ applications without typing a gigant line? Can't I do it wirh just 4-5 arguments or something?
<farous> Hobbsee: do not know why they blocked me but thanx for checking
<ryan> hey, speaking of pastebin...is there a kicker app i can get for that?
<Hobbsee> farous: in regards to the users logging into other people's home directories
<Hobbsee> ryan: um, IIRC there's a shell script at the pastebin site in the /topic
<farous> ah Hobbsee ok thanx
<farous> i assume someone just was asleap when he made the default permissions
<ryan> ok
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i think that's a gnome one?
<farous> even the default home is /home not the user /user/home
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: if it's a shell script, wouldnt it do either?  maybe not, i guess
<farous> robotgeek: i did install kubuntu
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: the pastebin script hasn't worked for me for quite some time
<farous> sorry ment /home/username
<Hobbsee> oh, ok
<Pur1ty> how do i unrar a rar file?
<farous> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, totally, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<fatejudger> is there something wrong with ALSA or dmix in Dapper?
<fatejudger> I can't get more than one application running sound at one time
<lubo> hello all, does anyone know about some good P2P client for kubuntu dapper?
<robotgeek> lubo: apollon, ktorrent
<fatejudger> lubo: ktorrent, definately
<lubo> thanks robot ... which you prefer? I could not find amule it seems that it si just for breeze:-)
<robotgeek> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 2459 kB, Installed size: 7452 kB
<farous> lubo there is limewire and frostwire too
<robotgeek> lubo: apollon is for gnutella and fastrack
<robotgeek> it also does ares, i think. i havent gotten that to work, however
<lubo> E: Couldn't find package ktorrent
<fatejudger> universe?
<fatejudger> multiverse?
<Hobbsee> !+info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: (BitTorrent client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 325 kB, Installed size: 1248 kB
<lubo> ubotu ... what are your apt soruces?
<ubotu> lubo: okay
<lubo> I got Ubuntu 6.04 Dapper Drake
<Hobbsee> it's in dapper, cos i upgraded it...
<Hobbsee> !+info ktorrent dapper
<ubotu> ktorrent: (BitTorrent client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 738 kB, Installed size: 2272 kB
<lubo> cant find it in any of these: ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe  , ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted , ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe ,  ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<robotgeek> lubo: can't be, i too have it installed
<robotgeek> lubo: did you apt-get update?
<lubo> yes I did but I think I got some other problem with it:-))
<lubo> not sure if the problem is on my side or on australien mirror
<farous> lubo try the main repos sites
<lubo> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<lubo> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<lubo> this is probably my problem...:-)
<robotgeek> lubo: probably mirrors are not synced
<lubo> thanks guys ... there is problem in australian mirror ... I used US mirror instead and no problem...:_)
<farous> lubo: i think you are the one who solved your porb ;)
<lubo> well maybe but if you guys dont tell me that the ktorrent is ther I would think that there is no problem and that ktorrent is just not there :-))
<lubo> another question is ... is there any chance to get rid of this graphic boot screen ?
<lubo> I really like to see backgroud procces during the boot time as I used to have in debian sarge:-))
<lubo> If someone know how to do it please let me  know:-)
<robotgeek> lubo: i think it has something to with the splash screen, check grub
<lubo> well robotgeek it seems that #hiddenmenu option is the right choice...
<lubo> let me try it:-)
<robotgeek> lubo: not sure, don't have grub :P
<lubo> I'm also lilo user with very limited knowledge about grub:-))
<lubo> reboot and be back:-)
<jindiaz> hey can some help me with an install here?
<jindiaz> anyone pplay the game dofus?
<jindiaz> is been looking for a linux compatible mmorpg
<jindiaz> this one looks ok
<jindiaz> need some help installing though
<jindiaz> woah deadddddddddd ass chat tonight
<jindiaz> damnnnn
<jindiaz> damn, aight ill have to find an easy installer or something
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: ask that in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> what was the install here?
<Hobbsee> *issue
<jindiaz> just, like how
<jindiaz> relatively new user
<lubo> no that was something else... it hides the boot menu
<jindiaz> its a zip file
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> source?
<jindiaz> yes i thinkkkkkkkk so
<jindiaz> it opens through ark
<jindiaz> i think it is source
<rysiek|pl> hi there guys
<jindiaz> i keep running into this problem
<jindiaz> compiling from source
<jindiaz> dont know how to do it
<rysiek|pl> is anyone "knowledgable" in the USplash topic? :] 
<rysiek|pl> !usplash
<ubotu> it has been said that usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<jindiaz> argh
<jindiaz> see i dont understandddd whut that is saying
<jindiaz> i need to make my own disstro
<jindiaz> one with a button, comile X file....
<jindiaz> do do do do do
<jindiaz> done and installed
<jindiaz> isnt there a way, i type something into the console and it just does it?\
<rysiek|pl> there is one, scarcely used:
<rysiek|pl> type something in the consol;e, and it will be done
<jindiaz> REALLY!?
<jindiaz> omg.... plz, if there is like a sensical way that linux functions, plz, tell me
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> i need to find investors and programmers who share this vsion
<jindiaz> make linux user friedly, kill microsfot
<jindiaz> basically the main goals
<jindiaz> hahahahaha
<pulver> stay off the pot :)
<rysiek|pl> jindiaz: what *exactly* are you trying to achieve here? get some help? solve a problem? flood the channel?
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: it's caled adept...
<Hobbsee> rysiek|pl: i suspect the latter
<rysiek|pl> aye...
<rysiek|pl> same here
<jindiaz> alas, cannot smoke my friend, had an allergic reaction awhile back now
<jindiaz> yes, because adapt has mmorpgs ryght?
<jindiaz> im trying to install an mmorpg
* rysiek|pl came to think he will get no help here today - ah, well...
<jindiaz> that was just a rant, whut i came here was fro some help on installing things
<Hobbsee> rysiek|pl: what do you want help with?
<rysiek|pl> usplash
<rysiek|pl> :)
<rysiek|pl> if I follow the instructions on the wiki, does it *add* my usplash, or *replace* an old one with it?
<robotgeek> jindiaz: did you take a look at the link i pointed you to?
<Hobbsee> jindiaz: what do you want to install?  what's the name of the mmorg?  is it in apt-get/adept already?  do you need to compile it from source?
<jindiaz> im checking that now, just to make sure, but its a gam e called dofus
<Dasnipa`> im guessing it wont be on apt
<jindiaz> looking for a free, good mmorpg
<jindiaz> that runs on linux
<Hobbsee> rysiek|pl: i'd suspect it changes the usplash
<jindiaz> and is relatively equivalent to ragnarok
<Hobbsee> if you already have a usplash, that is
<Dasnipa`> jindiaz, crossfire?
<jindiaz> naw naw, heres the link
<Dasnipa`> me2win, hi
<me2win> sup Dasnipa`
<jindiaz> http://community.dofus.com/game/encyclo-story.php
<Dasnipa`> me2win, i found the craziest thing today im going to pm you a link
<me2win> hey, how do i get it so that when i computer starts up, i get to the login screen, not the command prompt
<jindiaz> did yu check it out??
<jindiaz> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jindiaz> crap
<jindiaz> gotta go
<jindiaz> well some other time then
<jindiaz> lates all
<rysiek|pl> Hobbsee: ok, thx, suspected it too.
<rysiek|pl> Now: where can I find info, what the image should be (colour depth) for 1024x768x16bit (vga=791) and how to tell it, what colours should it use for text and background, and how to specify, where the text should be displayed.
<rysiek|pl> that's *not* in the wiki :/
<me2win> alright back
<Hobbsee> rysiek|pl: ahhh....i'd probably recommend google or a howto on ubuntuforums (if there is one) for that...
<rysiek|pl> m'kay
* Hobbsee does not know the answer to that question
<Hobbsee> !upslash
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rysiek|pl> !usplash
<ubotu> I guess usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<rysiek|pl> here you are ;)
<rysiek|pl> I've read it already yestarday, and there's nothing in it, hence my today's question - now lurking on ubuntuforums
<Hobbsee> oops...
<pulver> is there a default scroll wheel mouse gesture that reloads the firefox window by default? it's really annoying...
<lubo> doeas anyone knows how to chanage locales pls?
<robotgeek> lubo: sudo apt-get install locales && sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales , i think
<rysiek|pl> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<rysiek|pl> too late :P
<id_sonic> I can't run freemind on kubuntu breezy...
<lubo> thanks guys...:-))
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have installed all the qt3 libraries
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why when i compile i still get this erro?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (snapshot >= Qt 2.1 beta2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Hobbsee> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: (the K Desktop Environment development files and modules), section universe/kde, is extra. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: is that for me?
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Hobbsee> it has all the packages that you need for compiling under kde
<Hobbsee> apart from xincludes, i think
<Hobbsee> maybe they're included nwo
<robotgeek> id_sonic: do you have java installed?
<robotgeek> !info freemind
<id_sonic> robotgeek yes  I install java , I get freemind from "binaries for any operating system - max"
<lubo> guys what is the best way to test performance of PC....  because it seems to me that sometimes the system is very slow for no reason
<robotgeek> id_sonic: not sure, i don't have java
<lubo> it's like there is some other process running on backgroud which causes system is very slow
<id_sonic> robotgeek but when I run it by "./freemind.sh", it is stop at the boot logo.
<id_sonic> I have java...
<rysiek|pl> lubo: is it usually not long after startup?
<id_sonic> fred@ubuntu:freemind$ ./freemind.sh
<id_sonic> Looking for user properties:
<id_sonic> /home/fred/.freemind/user.properties
<id_sonic> User properties found.
<id_sonic> Default (System) Look & Feel: javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel
<id_sonic> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException at java.nio.Buffer.position(Buffer.java:218) at sun.font.TrueTypeFont.lookupName(TrueTypeFont.java:818) at sun.font.TrueTypeFont.getFamilyName(TrueTypeFont.java:884) at sun.java2d.SunGraphicsEnvironment.getAvailableFontFamilyNames(SunGraphicsEnvironment.java:476)
<id_sonic>  at sun.java2d.SunGrphicsEnvironment.getAvailableFontFamilyNames(SunGraphicsEnevironment.java:494) at freemind.main.Tools.getAvailableFontFamilyNames(Tools.java:179) at freemind.main.Tools.isAvailableFontFamily(Tools.java:202) at freemind.controller.Controller.<init>(Controller.java:228) at freemind.main.FreeMind.<init>(FreeMind.java:227) at freemind.main.FreeMind.main(FreeMind.java:647)
<robotgeek> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<id_sonic> sorry
<rysiek|pl> lubo: is the system slowing down not long after startup?
<lubo> rysielkpl: well I did try breezy  before I installed dapper and breeeze was slow even during instalation
<lubo> and the whole system was like 15s to open firefox:-))
<rysiek|pl> lubo: what I mean is: a minute or two after startup the updatedb program update's the locate database
<lubo> straight after and also during the boot process
<rysiek|pl> it takes a minute and then it should all be ok
<rysiek|pl> hmmm
<lubo> ryskiekpl: ok but then it is slow al the time...
<rysiek|pl> don't know about the boot process, but after it's booted, you can try to run top from console
<rysiek|pl> !top
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rysiek|pl
<rysiek|pl> argh
<rysiek|pl> ok, do a man top
<rysiek|pl> from console - that should give you info on the command
<lubo> I did that... so many processes... I did also reduce services but no help
<rysiek|pl> basically it displays the top few programs using the most of system resources
<rysiek|pl> what do you have on the top of this list?
<lubo> give me second..
<lubo> Xorg
<rysiek|pl> ah, XOrg... well, you shouldn't kill it, should you ;)
<rysiek|pl> do uptime please
<lubo> yes I know... top seems to me ok...
<rysiek|pl> and paste the load average
<lubo> load average: 0.44, 0.90, 0.80
<lubo> I hade for whole year debian testing and the performance was much better...
<lubo> this is P4 1G RAM :-))
<rysiek|pl> well, it seems that your cpu is quite heavy loaded :|
<rysiek|pl> maybe try to look at top for a minute or two and see if something doesn't pop above XOrg from time to time, taking a *lot* of CPU
<lubo> ok... doing taht now...what is hald?
<lubo> user hal :-)
<lubo> I also do not want to kill init:-))
<rysiek|pl> no you dont ;)
<rysiek|pl> hal is Hardware Abstraction Layer
<rysiek|pl> !hal
<ubotu> HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) is a library and daemon to get hotplug notifications as hardware is added and removed.
<lubo> what I also dont like on instalation of dapper is that I did not realy to have a chance to select my packages...
<lubo> thanks ubotu
<rysiek|pl> I don't have any ideas for this one :/ I suppose it has to be something with the config, but...
<seank> anyone know what causes the "X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3" error?
<rysiek|pl> lubo, OMT: uname -r
<lubo> 2.6.15-12-386  --- I know i should have 686 but no difference...
<lubo> fist I tought fist that this is DMA problem but DMA is enabled...
<rysiek|pl> I would try with 686, that's the last idea I have
<lubo> linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 souds good to you?
<rysiek|pl> 2.6.12-10-686 I think should also be available
<lubo> how about linux-image-2.6.15-16-686?
<lubo> :-)
<rysiek|pl> even better :] 
<lubo> :-) instalation in progress....
<rysiek|pl> ok, gonna go testing my new usplash image, cu in 5-10 mins ;)
<lubo> thnaks see you
<vijay> hi, I just connected motorola mobile phone with windows mobile operating system via usb cable, how to access it??
<vijay> i wnat to copy my photos into it?? help me?
<pulver> now thats something i would never buy.. a mobile phone running windows.. have no idea how to access it though
<rysiek|pl> back
<robotgeek> vijay: not sure, really
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: as you told me i installed all the kde-dev
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: yep?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (snapshot >= Qt 2.1 beta2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: the result is the same:
<rysiek|pl> usplash doesn't work, damn :/
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: sometimes you have to specify the qt-libs directly
<rysiek|pl> lubo, guess what I'm gonna do now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how?
<Hobbsee> trying to remember that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<jalf> just push it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how?
<rysiek|pl> darn, gotta go. cu all you guys later
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: it's something to the effect of --includes=/etc/qt3/includes or wherever they are
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok let me try
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hobbsee: are you sure of /etc/qt3/includes?
<Hobbsee> --with-kde-includes=/opt/kde/include/kde
<Hobbsee> nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> same error
<Hobbsee>  /usr/include/qt3/
<Hobbsee> is the file path that you want
<lubo> Tallia what are you tring to compile?
<datn> hi guys
<Hobbsee> --with-kde-headers=/usr/something/or/other/path/to/headers
<Tallia1Kubuntu> there's includedir
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kinsectizid
<Tallia1Kubuntu> --with-qt-includes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Hobbsee> ah fun
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> really?
<datn> -p
<datn> !p
<ubotu> datn: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<datn> !what the
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, datn
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i always have this qt problems
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
* Hobbsee is off to dinner
<datn> hi, if i plug a usb drive, how can i tell what dev it is?
<datn> so i can mount
<lubo> if it is mounted ... try mount command
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there still something missing?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ./configure --prefix='/usr' --with-kde-includes=/opt/kde/include/kde --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3 --with-qt-libraries=/usr/lib/qt3/
<lubo> it you do not know what to mount try fdisk -l
<datn> lubo it isnt mount
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: why are kde includes in /opt, and --prefix=/usr
<Tallia1Kubuntu> boh !! :)
<lubo> datn: it is not mounted? and you do not know what to mount?
<datn> lubo fidks -l only list the harddisk partition
<lubo> what you need?
<datn> yes i don't know what to mount
<frantic> how can i force console mode?
<datn> it isnt mounted and i wanted to know what dev to mount....
<frantic> on boot?
<datn> force control ctrl + alt + 1
<frantic> man
<datn> f+1 or f7
<frantic> whenever i press ctrl+alt+f1, it goes to a blank black screen
<lubo> dant: it also tells you device name... its l like list
<frantic> ever since i installed nvidia drivers
<frantic> which are working fine
<datn> frantic then
<datn> press alt + f2
<datn> u are probably using vesa driver
<frantic> ctrl+alt+f2?
<datn> no alt + f2
<frantic> that brings up a run command prompt
<lubo> dant: partiotion is that what you want to mount...
<datn> to stop kde from boot at start, change inittab default run level 3
<Tallia1Kubuntu> robotgeek: could you help me in having this working?
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: i gotta hit the sack, sorry
<datn> lubo I don't understand you, when i plug the usb device, which name does it assign for that device
<datn> is there such a program for you to find out?
<robotgeek> datn: /dev/sdX
<robotgeek> if it's a storage
<robotgeek> lsusb
<datn> robotgeek so the x is 1 - 9 ?
<datn> so i haev to try sd1 - sd9 ?
<datn> i mean sda, sdb, sdc....
<datn> sda1,sdc1-9... is there a way that i can tell right away when device name is assigned to the usb device?
<robotgeek> datn: yip
<tomas_> anyone knows how to do a wmv to mpeg (dvd) conversion?
<tomas_> its really important to me
<datn> what is ?
<tomas_> .WMV to mpeg (dvd) conversion!
<tomas_> i really wanna get my ps3 trailers burned out without booting to windows
<frantic> alright, whenever i go into console only mode, it doesn't display on my screen, ever since i installed the nvidia driver. Like i still logged in and was able to reboot the system, but nothing was disaplyed on the screen. any ideas?
<tomas_> do you mean that x doesnt start?
<frantic> the driver is installed perfectly and works great with x, but for some reason won't display for console
<tomas_> that you are stuck in console mode?
<frantic> no i need to go into console mode
<frantic> but when i do the text isn't displayed, only a blank black screen
<tomas_> :/
<frantic> im in console mode, but nothing is displayed
<tomas_> have you tried to write like sudo reboot now?
<tomas_> or something
<tomas_> just to see if there is response?
<lubo> frantci you menat that no characters are displayed?
<frantic> right, nothing at all, black screen
<frantic> no cursor no nothing
<lubo> did you recompile your kernel by your self?
<frantic> apt-get linux-386 linux-headers-386
<frantic> i followed the tutorial on ubuntuforums.org to install the nvidia driver
<frantic> it works great with kde running
<frantic> what should i search google for
<frantic> ?
<lubo> the reason why I'm asking is that I hade the same problem but it was my fauld and it was problem with kernel not VGA driver...
<frantic> hmmm
<frantic> so recompile?
<lubo> cat /proc/cpuinfo -- what cpu you have?
<frantic> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<lubo> frantic: when you boot you can see characters on the screen?
<lubo> model name?
<lubo> reboot
<Tonio_> hi
<tomas_away> hi tonio
<tomcatt> does anyone know the link to how to install ati drivers?
<Hobbsee> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<tomcatt> thinks guys
<tomcatt> what?  that's a bot?
<tomcatt> so if i need any info type in that "!" and what I want?
<tomcatt> sweet
<GDG> hi
<GDG> what_is_the_default_root_password?
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Hobbsee> tomcatt: yes, ubotu is a bot
<Hobbsee> !tell tomcatt about yourself
<Evil_H> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<otacon2> !hi
<ubotu> hi!
<otacon2> This is so great
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee mutters darkly about moronic spam bots
<tomcatt> !tell
<tomcatt> !tell tomcatt
<tomcatt> !tell tomcatt about yourself
<Tm_T> ubotu: what's up
<ubotu> everything is okay thanks
<Tm_T> ...liar
<LivingTarget> is there any way to get rid of the <2> thing that appears in the title bar when you got two windows from the same program open?
<Ilokaasu> why to get rid of it :)
<Ilokaasu> or do you mean that when u press some icon, it opens 2 windows instead of one ?
<mr-russ> LivingTarget: no.
<chaotic> do you mean the grouping of windows?
<LivingTarget> ill show you anyway
<LivingTarget> brb take a screenshot
<mr-russ> no, he means, open Thunderbird, double and inbox, and it will open another window with <2> appended.
<chaotic> ah ic
<Evil_H> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<LivingTarget> http://www.ttr-dcli.org/~squad/titlebar.jpg like mr-russ said, sorry to see you cant get rid of it :(
<willvarfar> howdy folks; I've installed gcc4.0, but when I compile from the command line it complains that it can't find stdio.h nor any other headers I'd expect; I can't find them in an exhaustive search of the harddisk either; what package should I install to get them?
<Hobbsee> kde-devel, usually
<willvarfar> do I have to install the entire KDE dev stuff?  is there any package just for the std lib?
<willvarfar> anyone curious, it is in build-essential
<zax1> kubutu....i like
<zax1> just installed ubuntu on another unit
<zax1> is it my imagination or is kubuntu much faster ?
<azathoth> i have the dapper flight 4 of kubuntu burnt off on a disc, can i use that to upgrade from breezy? and if so... how?
<italo> hi
<italo> someone can help me about admin password refused by system in configuration tools?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Creamier_Oak was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (So long, and thanks for all the fish!  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> during the configuring some package i get this message "configure: WARNING: Your libstdc++ doesn't appear to be patched for visibility support. Disabling -fvisibility=hidden" can anyone tell me what tha mean and how can i fix it?
<mr-russ> linuxboyfriend: which packages, which version?
<LeeJunFan_> argh!?! WTF? no more america's army for linux?
<Tm_T> sounds good
<tijn> OT: anyone knows how i can add an /28 range in a Cisco pix access-list?
<tecs> hi how can i safely remove my ipood? so i just can charge it without the harddrives spinning
<confrey> hi everybody
<tijn> hi somebody ;)
<ccc_> LeeJunFan_: what? says who?
<confrey> I'm trying ot use kde in ubuntu, but : can I have a monitor of cpu frequency, as in gnome? and can I have automatic mount of cd and usb memory, as in gnome?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 	  float    *( sets[NSets]  );
<tecs> yes, use kcpuload
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody knows what does that mean?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am in java and this is cryptic
<confrey> tecs, and can I simply manage governor and frequency too, as in gnome?
<tecs> confrey, that im not sure but im using it right now to monitor loads....
<Evil_H> !kde 3.5
<ubotu> kde 3.5 is, like, totally, at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
* tijn goes to smoke
<puckman> KDE 3.5 rocks
<scrondle> Hello
<scrondle> I am having a pretty strange file system problem.
<scrondle> Anyone have expertise in this area?
<scrondle> Anyone? Seems pretty dead.
<scrondle> Hello?
<buz> !w32codes
<ubotu> buz: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<buz> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<egonw_> is it save to upgrade to dapper yet? I don't mind a few broken things... and would report problem I find
<ubijtsa2> egonw_: I've been runnung it for a couple weeks now, seems alright to me
<ubijtsa2> running even
<egonw_> it has a 2.6.15 kernel, right?
<jure> right
<egonw_> is apt-get dist-upgrade supposed to work better than with breezy?
<visik7> uh ?
<visik7> what's wrong with dist-upgrade in general ?
<egonw_> in general nothing...
<visik7> btw I suggest aptitude dist-upgrade (it works better than apt-get )
<egonw_> but there were many people who could not upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 using apt-get
<egonw_> e.g., for me it failed
<visik7> egonw_: have u tried to use aptitude instead of apt-get ?
<egonw_> not when upgrading to breezy
<egonw_> but will use that when I decide to move to dapper
<egonw_> thanx for the tip
<lwelyn> hello there.
<lwelyn> I have 2 little questions, if somebody want to help me a bit plz tell me.
<egonw_> lwelyn: ask them... then people can decide
* buz is having a weird issue with flash 
<buz> firefox keeps crashing on dapper on my desktop
<buz> but works just fine on my notebook (which even uses xgl)
<lwelyn> 1. I have a soundcard and a usb headset( with soundchip inside ) . the soundcard is setuped as 0 and usb as 1. the system always takes the soundcard as standart. how can i change this?
<egonw_> lwelyn: dunno how to change the order...
<egonw_> but with most programs you can set which /dev/dsp to use
<lwelyn> 2. I need to install the MPlayer ( with all the codex stuff youll need to watch avi movies ) .
<buz> lwelyn: See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<egonw_> lwelyn: google for the unoffical FAQ or so...
<buz> !wp
<ubotu> buz: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<buz> !wpa
<ubotu> rumour has it, wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<lwelyn> thank you
<buz> weird world
<buz> i can get xgl to work on my laptop just fine
<buz> but not wpa ;)
<phantom_> hello all
<phantom_> anyone up at this time of night?
<scrondle> Hello
<phantom_> hello!
<scrondle> It is the morning here ;)
<phantom_> ah.  well, it's night in Korea.
<phantom_> you happen to know much about Kubuntu?
<scrondle> A bit. What's going on?
<tijn> this time of night?
<phantom_> i would take more time to chat, but i'm running low on time atm.
<phantom_> need to go to bed soon.  have to get up at 0300 tomorrow
<scrondle> Yikes.
<phantom_> my wifi card keeps dropping.
<tijn> its 14:52 here :)
<phantom_> it's a WG311T card.
<scrondle> After a reboot or just at random?
<phantom_> err WG311 version2 card
<phantom_> any time.   i used to be just random, but now it's gone even after reboot.
<phantom_> it's odd.
<phantom_> usually this doesn't happen.
<scrondle> Is there a native driver for that card or are you using ndiswrapper?
<phantom_> on the other OS (mandriva) the wifi card works fine.  but when i reboot into Kubuntu, it doesn't work.
<scrondle> There is some funny stuff with the network config in Kubuntu. The best bet is to check if the config file is alright and avoid using the user interface.
<phantom_> well, as far as ndiswrapper goes, i did in Mandriva, but not in Kubuntu.  Kubuntu saw it default during installation.
<scrondle> On my machine it sometimes truncates the file.
<phantom_> oh?
<phantom_> that's just great.
<scrondle> I can't remember the name of the file at the moment. Let me look.
<phantom_> now, to learn how to use the config file and where it's located.
<scrondle> It is in etc. Once I got it going it worked great.
<scrondle> I also went from Mandrake to Kubuntu.
<scrondle> I'll look for the file and brb
<phantom_> thanks!
<phantom_> yeah, mandrake is running great on my sstem, but i've heard great thing about Ubuntu, but didn't like gnome.  so when i heard about Kubuntu, i had to try it out.
<scrondle> I don't remember what the file was. I am at work, and this machine is Mandrake. If you look at the Kubuntu forums I know there is a howto there for which is how I got it working.
<phantom_> oh thanks a lot.  i appriciate the hand.
<phantom_> i'll be stopping in here a bit more to chat around as soon as i can get my desktop up and running with wifi again.  i hate using this laptop.
<phantom_> but for now it's time to go to bed.  it's 2300 and i have to be up at 0300.  not much time to sleep, so i gotta get.
<phantom_> thanks again, scrondle!
<scrondle> Good luck.
<jockitch> I'm stuck in dependency hell missing libflac4. any known solution?
<m0ns00n> What are you trying to install?
<jockitch> vlc
<m0ns00n> Which depends on libflac4
<jockitch> yes =)
<m0ns00n> And libflac4 is not available?
<jockitch> can't find it
<jockitch> not in the package manager nor on the website from what I could see
<jockitch> been googleing after it for a while now =)
<tomas_> hi
<tomas_> i have forgotten the name of a supernice frontend for administrate apache, mysql, proftpd and many other software
<tomas_> can you help me with the name ;)
<tomas_> ?
<tijn> tomas_- webmin?
<tomas_> thanks :d
<tomas_> perfect :d
<tomas_> bye
<hDp`> merc fr
<mvv> Is it possible to dist-upgrade in breezy and keep the sources.list as it was?
<mvv> I ask this because that's what i've done and Kwin is crashing sometimes :(
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> does GNOME run stable on Kubuntu?
<tijn> erhm for gnome, i think u want Ubuntu
<tijn> Kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<Celeste> tijn, but the thing is ... I use kubuntu *g*
<Celeste> tijn, and I wanted to test gnome
<tijn> well, it will work
<tijn> i think
<ccc_> Celeste: won't be a problem. only a big download :)
<bushito> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_djib> hey, is there a way to quickly swap from English aspell to let's say French aspell ?
<_b> in control center there is a language meny, u can have it setup for have in panel for easy switching
<_djib> but that will change the keyboard mapping as well won't it ?
<_b> aha aspell is somekinda dictonary ?
<djib> yes
<_b> i read question wrong
<djib> don't worry
<djib> it's a spell checker
<isalbai> hola
<mvv> anyone?
<isalbai> hi
<RomanK> Hi all...
<mijndert> hi =)
<RomanK> does anyone remember what to put into xorg.conf to slow down the mouse-cursor?
<one> anyone know about sound card issues?
<arrinmurr> are there any official or non-official readily installed vmware kubuntu images somewhere?
<markfoged> Hey... A little help please? I'm writing a project in a group of five, and when I make pdf files with pdflatex, they're unreadable for the guys in my group that are using Windows? Any suggestions as to how I fix that?
<bushito> !wma
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<bushito> ] 
<ubuntu> :-)
<ubuntu> hello
<Pinaraf> Hi
<Pinaraf> I'd like to know : it kubuntu dapper using XIM as default settings for european languages like French ?
<puckman> I would like to know if Japanese input will be easier to settup in dapper
<puckman> I have been unable to do so on my present release :(
<vikke> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<puckman> Does anyone know what Gnome users have against KDE?
<Supervisor> I need to know what packages the DVD version of Breezy contains
<Supervisor> How can I get it?
<puckman> It's getting a bit boring getting slated everywhere
<puckman> I thought the DVD version was live and install in one.
<puckman> and a few extra packages, does distrowatch not have a list?
<Supervisor> There must be much more
<puckman> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu
<Supervisor> It's 3.1 GB
<Supervisor> I've seen that already
<Supervisor> It's for the CD
<Supervisor> Not the DVD
<puckman> ah, sorry.
<Supervisor> Don't mention it puckman
<Pinaraf> Supervisor: you can see it on the server... please wait, I'm searching
<puckman> Supervisor: found it
<puckman> http://www.linuxcdmall.com/kubuntu.html
<puckman> that page has a link of all packages
<Supervisor> Thanks puckman
<Supervisor> I'll check
<puckman> shit, no
<puckman> sorry, they say dvd but the actualy list is cd
<Pinaraf> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/kubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.list
<Supervisor> Thanks guys
<jarlath> Has anyone gotten kwifimanager to switch between networks sucessfully? It tells me I have an "invalid wep key", sometimes even for my own network, which doesnt use WEP!
<DevGet> is there any sound-program that catch the sound arts send out?
<kosh> DevGet: not sure what you mean
<DevGet> kosh: I mean a program which record the output sound
<kosh> hmm I would have though that krec would do it however I have not done audio recording in a very very long time
<Psi-Jack> What's the deal with resolvconf?
<clearscreen> just a little question, Im installing kubuntu now, but I fucked up on wireless network config.. is there a wireless network gui proggy in kde?
<kosh> there is
<kosh> it is under system settings -> network settings
<kosh> however I can't help you with it since I don't do wireless
<kosh> ah there seems to be a better idea
<kosh> use kwifimanager
<clearscreen> heh ok.. was just wondering if it features a list of wireless networks it picked up..
<kosh> if it is not installed do sudo apt-get install kwifimanager
<clearscreen> because  there's like 10 in my area :P
<kosh> ah s oyou don't have your own connection and just use other peoples connections?
<clearscreen> kosh I know how to install using apt but thats a little hard without network access :P
<clearscreen> or.. is it on the cd?
<clearscreen> Im using Kubuntu Dapper flight 4
<kosh> no idea if it is on the cd
<kosh> look and see
<clearscreen> hm ok :p
<clearscreen> hmmm lol the screen blacked out
<clearscreen> no hdd activity
<clearscreen> hmmmm it does have activity when I press enter.. weird :p
<clearscreen> must be the xserver fucking
<clearscreen> behhh -_- booting to safe
<clearscreen> lowered the reso settings it still wont boot..wtf ;P
<clearscreen> I get black screen when doing startx
<kosh> what graphics chip/
<clearscreen> ATI X700 PCI-E
<clearscreen> mobile :P
<clearscreen> on my laptop
<vikke> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kosh> clearscreen: are you using the free software driver or the ati binary one?
<one> hello?
<Extreme_Unction> Hi
<MetaMorfoziS> hi
<DaSkreec1> Is there a kubuntu+1?
<dark_suic> kubuntu+1?
<dark_suic> what do you mean?
<Riddell> dapper is the next version of kubuntu, dapper + 1 is the one after that
<Riddell> put ideas here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFutureIdeas
<frank23> Riddell: where should I report kde 3.5.1 bugs? Right now the keyboard layouts are all missing from the configuration dialog
<DaSkreec1> dark_suic: Join #ubuntu
<Riddell> frank23: that's fixed in dapper
<frank23> I can get around it with setxkbmap -layout ca -variant fr commands
<frank23> Riddell: ok. is it only a problem with kde 3.5 ?
<dark_suic> oh, ok
<Riddell> frank23: yes
<jarlath> How do I blank my DVD-RW in k3b? The format option didnt work because it only needs to be done once at the start, and the 'erase CDRW' option didnt work because it knew the DVD wasnt a CD.
<frank23> Riddell: ok thanks.
<DaSkreec1> dark_suic: Yeah :-) I keep wondering when they will have Kubuntu dapper update pages :-(
<Riddell> DaSkreec1: how do you mean?
<Riddell> jarlath: it should blank it when you burn new stuff to the disk
<DaSkreec1> Well new things in the latest Dapper flight CD or Dapper updates for Ubuntu get digged and slashdotted all the time
<DaSkreec1> How come there aren't any comprehensive Kbunutu dapper updates with KHotNewStuff?
<jarlath> Riddell I want to give it to someone else so they can use it. They cant blank it on their mac because they dont have permission.
<buz> you mean they can burn stuff but dont erase it?
<buz> weird
<one> hi! so i loaded my soundcard fine but i'm having trouble setting it up to remember it at install
<one> ...at login
<Riddell> DaSkreec1: if you want to do release notes for the flight CDs that would be very welcome
<Riddell> DaSkreec1: what sort of updates from hot new stuff?
<jarlath> buz they cant delete the files on it and theres no room to burn anything.
<DaSkreec1> Riddell: Not release notes :-) I can read those (and I do)
<DaSkreec1> I meant something with a synopsis with pictures that makes people say ohhhhhhhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh oooooooooeeeerrrr
<DaSkreec1> That will make them send the link as soon as a friend logs into IM with the short message "read that!"
<Riddell> DaSkreec1: that's what I was meaning.  it just takes someone to do it
<visik7> hi
<DaSkreec1> Ah ok
<visik7> how can I install gcc 4.1 on breezy ?
<cake81> new to linux and need a little help getting firefox up and running, anyone?
<jarlath> I used cdrecord blank=disc to do it. k3b actually cant do this it seems.
<visik7> cake81: apt-get install firefox
<visik7> cake81: or run adept search for firefox and install it
<Riddell> visik7: compile it yourself (having been only released 2 days ago it won't be in a distribution that's several months old)
<cake81> I went for a download on the web since the version known to apt was 1.0.7
<visik7> Riddell: isn't there a package in dapper that I can backport ?
<Riddell> visik7: no, dapper is using gcc 4.0
<visik7> :/
<visik7> I need only gcj
<visik7> not entiere gcc
<cake81> I've untared the tar-ball but which file should be executed?
<Riddell> visik7: gcj 4.1 I believe is in dapper
<visik7> Riddell: oook
<frank23> cake81: there should be an install script
<Riddell> since gcj 4.0 is more broken
<frank23> cake81: make sure you run it as user. (no sudo)
<cake81> am I'm supposed to click on the firefox* script ? nothing happens
<Dasnipa`> cake81, often in linux 'clicking' on things is nto what you wanna do... typing in console > *
<frank23> cake81: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<muzzle> Any C++ people in here? :D
<visik7> Riddell: I've deb-src of dapper I need to know what package "apt-get source"ing to get gcj 4.1.0 works do u know ?
<Dasnipa`> cake81, how long have you been running linux (checking to see if youll need g++ installed and make and stuff)
<Dasnipa`> muzzle, why?
<Riddell> visik7: gcj-4.1
<frank23> cake81: use the "quick and dirty" method. I did something like that
<muzzle> Dasnipa`: Beacuse I'm trying to compile some C++ code which works fine under windows but I can't make it work here.
<muzzle> first a linker problem
<muzzle> which I _THINK_ I've solved
<DaSkreec1> Riddell: I assume that https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFutureIdeas meant major
<DaSkreec1> not mayor?
<muzzle> but now I get some memoryerror
<Dasnipa`> hrm
<Dasnipa`> could be any number of things
<Riddell> DaSkreec1: probably, please fix
<cake81> that ubuntu-wiki thing worked out :)
* DaSkreec1 grins
<Dasnipa`> muzzle, is the code something part of a public app/util or your own code?
<muzzle> my own code
<muzzle> for this project at the unveristy
<muzzle> university
<slow-motion> hallo
<moret> hi people
<moret> what are you talking about?
<moret> i'm so bored..
<juha_> heh
<Dasnipa`> erm.. we talk about dev stuff
<moret> aaammm
<juha_> no mit ny
<Dasnipa`> and help people with linux
<moret> aaammm
<moret> interesting..
<DaSkreec1> moret: What do you talk about?
<moret> DaSkreec1: NOTHING
<moret> xD
<Dasnipa`> moret sounds like an AOLer to me...
<moret> hahaha
<DaSkreec1> Could be on CSPAN
<moret> Dasnipa`: moret is a catalan word
<jpowers> Dasnipa`: that's harsh
<Dasnipa`> i didnt meant the nick i meant the entering chat saying im bored etc
<Dasnipa`> i was expecting a/s/l next
<moret> aaaaaammmmmmmmm
<jpowers> haha
<jpowers> man
<juha_> what program extract rpm files
<jpowers> alien?
<moret> i am thinking about to become my breezy kubuntu in dapper
<DaSkreec1> juha_: file-roller
<moret> rpmextract
<xiO__> alien is nice
<Dasnipa`> juha_, youll want to convert them to deb generally
<DaSkreec1> moret: You know you can wait a month right? ;-)
<DaSkreec1> Then again I suppose it would give you something to talk about
<moret> DaSkreec1: nooooo
<moret> xD
<moret> do you know the day?
<moret> 1 april?
<moret> I need dapper
<Dasnipa`> no i think its near the end of apr
<moret> xD
<moret> :'(
<NRG88> hi, i found a package kubuntu-artwork-usplash, that must be the splash screen of kubuntu
<NRG88> i'm using ubuntu now, how can i change it to ubuntu-artwork-usplash?
<NRG88> there's no package with this name
<apokryphos> NRG88: remove that kubuntu package.
<NRG88> onyl ubuntu-artwork
<leafw> any hints on when GCC 4.1 will be available ?
<NRG88> the ubuntu is "default"?
<Pinaraf> leafw: I saw some gcc 4.1 packages today, in dapper
<_tommy> italiani?
<wk> can someone help me with sane/xsane? i have a brother scanner and i made the installation like described on brother site, bur xsane doesn't load
<DaSkreec1> Yeah It's normally in the second to last week I think
<wk2001> nobody an idea?
<kitsch> i installed kubuntu dapper flight 4 a few days ago, and since then i can't get bittorrent to work. i finally found out that watchdog is running on PID 3 (ie when kubuntu starts). could that be the problem? i've tried to uninstall it but apt says watchdog is not installed, and for some reason the process won't die.
<kitsch> forgot to mention i tried ktorrent, azureus and opera bittorrent, and i've checked my routers settings quite carefully of course :)
<klaus> hey i have a ?
<klaus> anyone here?
<boz> Hey! can someone point me in the right direction to the executable Beep player file ( to make an m3u file play using Beep automatically)/
<trappist> boz: `which bmp`
<klaus> i need help installing limwire
<klaus> i have it downloaded and in .rmp format..
<klaus> now what?
<kitsch> klaus: why didn't you download a deb?
<klaus> what?
<klaus> whats deb?
<boz> trappist ver 0.9.7
<trappist> klaus: redhat, mandrake and suse use rpms.  ubuntu and debian use debs.
<klaus> oooooooooooo
<kitsch> klaus: debs are the kind of precompiled packages that ubuntu/kubuntu uses
<klaus> my bad..
<klaus> i'm new to the linux world
<klaus> is there anyway for me to open this one tho..?
<klaus> its the only version they had for linux
<kitsch> klaus: i suggest you go to http://www.frostwire.com/ and download the debian/ubuntu package. then go to the terminal and type "sudo dpkg -i <package name>", and enter your password to install it
<kitsch> klaus: frostwire is a clone of limewire without copyright filter
<trappist> boz: sorry, I meant in a console type "which beep-media-player" and the answer will be the location
<boz> trappist: lol, i wondered that thanks!
<hickselor> hi
<kitsch> klaus: if you really want limewire, i suggest you read this: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<Borelia> !wlan
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Borelia
<klaus> na i'll go with that program u sent me
<hickselor> i've got a big prob. everytime when i want to reboot or shutdown kubuntu it just hang up and the screen stay black. but the notebook is still on.
<boz> Hey Thats a great command. Thanks for the Tip!
<klaus> thanks by the way man
<klaus> its downloadin right now
<kitsch> klaus: no problem :)
<klaus> like i said i'm new to the whole linux world..
<hickselor> is there no idea out there?
<klaus> i have kubuntu installed and gentoo live...
<klaus> just now gettin started
<klaus> i tought myself how to install the dev c compiler tho ;)
<klaus> lol
<kitsch> klaus: well, you will probably learn quickly. the first few weeks are tough but then it only gets easier
<kitsch> nice
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need a c++ programmer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> could you please tell me what this line of code means?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the * is pretty awkword
<Tallia1Kubuntu> float    *( sets[NSets]  );
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody here?
<dark_suic> the * would be a pointer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see, so it is a pointer to an array
<dark_suic> it's some kind of function that returns a pointer to a float (or that's what i think)
<dark_suic> ok
* kitsch is away to rescue som little girls cat: Away at the moment
<dark_suic> sorry
<dark_suic> if it's like in C, it would be a pointer to an array of floats
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can just remove the * to port it in java
<dark_suic> yes, i think
<Borelia> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<_alex> salve
<Kr4t05> !resolutions
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> :/
<_alex> hi...
<Kr4t05> hi
<Kr4t05> Ok
<Kr4t05> So, I changed from GNOME to KDE.
<_alex> i have a problem with kde and the resolution of my kcd
<_alex> ..lcd...
<Kr4t05> Same here, only it's my CRT. ;P
<hickselor> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<trispace> is there a possibility to use the vim kpart with kate?
<_alex> in xorg.conf the default i resolution is 1280x800, but on kde->Display there isn't this exact resolution...please ?!?! help me!!
<klaus> ok
<klaus> i have the file downloaded.. now what do i do lol
<wk2001> does someone know why xsane doesn't work but kooka does?
<hickselor> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<_alex> please someone can help me, about kde resolution....
<_alex> ???
<_alex> the problem is
<_alex> in xorg.conf the default i resolution is 1280x800, but on kde->Display there isn't this exact resolution...please ?!?! help me!!
<klaus> hello?
<klaus> anyone there?
<Parkotron> I just discovered a HOWTO describing how to get openoffice.org thumbnails under Gnome: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76566 Does anybody have any idea of how to set this up in Konqueror?
<_alex> kde show me many preset, where can i find the preset kde's resolution
<_alex> ?
<Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> would anyone happen to know if kubuntu-live has kbabel?
<klaus> hello?
<klaus> can sum1 help me out
<klaus> i downloaded frostwire and tried to install and it gave me some weird error
<rysiek|pl> hi there guys
<klaus> hey
<klaus> can u help me out?
<klaus> you know much about ubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> a bit
<klaus> ok
<rysiek|pl> what seems to be the problem?
<klaus> well i downloaded frostwire... i need to install it
<rysiek|pl> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network, which can be found at http://www.frostwire.com/
<rysiek|pl> m'kay, and?
<klaus> ok how do i install it?
<klaus> i have it downloaded...
<rysiek|pl> ok, what is the full name of the file you have downloaded?
<klaus> FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<rysiek|pl> ok
<rysiek|pl> open console
<klaus> check
<rysiek|pl> cd to the directory you have this file in
<klaus> ko
<klaus> next
<rysiek|pl> dpkg-deb --install FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<rysiek|pl> wait
<rysiek|pl> sudo that ;)
<rysiek|pl> sudo dpkg-deb --install FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<klaus> what?
<Hollowman8904> how do i stup kde from auto-restoring the session?
<Hollowman8904> and auto-saving it?
<rysiek|pl> you have to execute dpkg-deb as root, so you use the sudo command
<rysiek|pl> dpkg-deb --install FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<rysiek|pl> argh
<rysiek|pl> sudo dpkg-deb --install FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<klaus> klaus@gunther:~$ sudo dpkg-deb --install FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<klaus> dpkg-deb: unknown option --install
<klaus> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<klaus> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages.
<klaus> klaus@gunther:~$
<rysiek|pl> Hollowman8904: why on earth would you want to do it?
<klaus> doesn't work
<rysiek|pl> ops, my bad, waita
<Hollowman8904> because i dont like all the stuff that i was doing before poping up when i login
<Hollowman8904> like an empty console i may have had open
<Hollowman8904> is there a way i can make a list of what i want to auto start??
<Hollowman8904> just select programs and nothing else
<rysiek|pl> klaus: sudo dpkg --install FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<rysiek|pl> Hollowman8904: frankly, I have no idea o_O
<klaus> klaus@gunther:~$ sudo dpkg --install FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<klaus> dpkg-deb: unexpected end of file in version number in FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<klaus> dpkg: error processing FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb (--install):
<klaus>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<klaus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<klaus>  FrostWire-4.10.5-0.i586.deb
<klaus> klaus@gunther:~$
<klaus> didn't work
<rysiek|pl> strange
<rysiek|pl> argh, the DEB file is bad
<klaus> how?
<rysiek|pl> 1. delete it and download again. try checking it's md5sum if it's publicated on the project's website
<rysiek|pl> 2. if it won't help, try downloading the sources and compiling - it's not that hard and I'm here to try to help ;)
<klaus> ok
<klaus> brb
<Hollowman8904> what would this line do? #!/bin/bash
<Dasnipa`> # is a comment
<rysiek|pl> it tells the shell tat the following file is a script and is supposed to be parsed by the program /bin/bash
<Dasnipa`> right
<Hairulrf-SLEEP> If Kubuntun says that my network adapters are disabled, and that when I log in as administrator to enable them, it just returns to hte previous window, and not as root, what could be wrong? -(I had it on wireless just an hour ago) Where I am there is no WLAN,
<Parkotron> Hollowman: The setting you're looking for is under KDE Components | Session Manager in KControl or System Settings.
<Hollowman8904> i need help loggin out
<Hollowman8904> when i log out, i get a black screen, where it stops at "checking battery state"
<rysiek|pl> Hairulrf-SLEEP: where do you login as root - in the System Settings?
<Parkotron> To make specific programs launch on startup you can create a .desktop file for each program you want to start in ~/.kde/Autostart .
<Hairulfr> rysiek|pl: Yeah, System Setting > Network Settings
<rysiek|pl> forget abou it :] 
<rysiek|pl> editing the files by hand is a better way, IMHO ;)
<rysiek|pl> and it's quite easy
<Hollowman8904> Parkotron, so i could make gaim.desktop?
<Hollowman8904> would the file have to contain anything?
<Hairulfr> rysiek|pl: Roger that - just installed today on PPC, works great by the way, except for this setback. How do I do that?
<Parkotron> Yes, but KDE will make them for you.
<rysiek|pl> it definetely contains and exists on your system already :)
<Hollowman8904> so can someone help me with my logout problem?
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: I am not a WLAN expert, but I can help a bit with network config
<rysiek|pl> open console
<Hairulfr> rysiek|pl: Wlan works fine, but I home now, only LAN here ;)
<rysiek|pl> aaa, that's great ;)
<Parkotron> Hollowman: Go to ~/.kde/Autostart in Konqueror, then rightclick | Create New | Link to Application, fill out the fields and you should be good to go.
<rysiek|pl> here we go then:
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: open console, login as root
<rysiek|pl> sudo -i
<Hollowman8904> yea but i said why do i get a black screen when i logout... at the bottom it says "checking battery state"
<rysiek|pl> (enter your USER's password, not the ROOT's)
<vgabel> hallo
<Hairulfr> rysiek|pl: Nothing happens ?
<rysiek|pl> no, but type "whoami" and you'll get info that you're root now :] 
<rysiek|pl> right?
<Hairulfr> :) Yeah
<Hairulfr> So, next step :)
<rysiek|pl> ok, now: cd /etc/network/
<rysiek|pl> and I would suggest opening a second Konsole tab or window and typing: man interfaces (that'll give you the manual pages for the file we'll be editing:) )
<Hollowman8904> so does nobody know why it doesn't return to the login screen after i logout?
<Hairulfr> etc/network doesnt exist :/
<rysiek|pl> no, it doesnt. but /etc/network does :)
<rysiek|pl> notise the "/" at the beginning
<rysiek|pl> *notice, damn it ;)
<Hairulfr> Hehe
<Hairulfr> :/
<klaus> hey
<klaus> i'm back
<klaus> with more trouble..
<klaus> it installed and everything
<rysiek|pl> :)
<klaus> but when i run it it fails
<rysiek|pl> klaus: I haven't used this app, so I suppose it might be a config issue
<rysiek|pl> but you can try to run it from console
<rysiek|pl> and paste me on prov the error messages, if they occur
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: so what's up with the cd /etc/network?
<klaus> ok how would one go about running it form console
<Hairulfr> rysiek|pl: Working fine, what file am I going at?
<rysiek|pl> klaus: 1. open console; 2. type the app's name (case sensitive); 3. hit [enter]  :] 
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: have you opened a second Konsole tab?
<Hairulfr> YEs and the man page
<rysiek|pl> great. in the first tab, do: ls -l
<rysiek|pl> it will list all the files in the directory - you should fine the file "interfaces" amonst them
<Hairulfr> <Yes, interfaces is there
<rysiek|pl> that's the main network config file on Kubuntu
<Hairulfr> so, edit that?
<rysiek|pl> yep: vim interfaces
<klaus> it won't work
<klaus> i can't run it
<rysiek|pl> klaus: what does it say?
<Hairulfr> So, if I put map eth0, it should work, right?
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: look at the manpage for a minute, especially on the section about LAN, I'll help you in a minute ;)
<rysiek|pl> yep, should
<klaus> nothing
<rysiek|pl> with a line or two more
<rysiek|pl> ??
<klaus> bash: FrostWire: command not found
<rysiek|pl> aa
<leafw> any one has experience in copying from one partition to another, not verbatim as in 'dd', but defragmenting on the fly?
<rysiek|pl> klaus: ok... try frostwire
<klaus> ok
<klaus> klaus@gunther:/$ frostwire
<klaus> Starting FrostWire...
<klaus> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<rysiek|pl> yay :)
<klaus> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<klaus> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<rysiek|pl> klaus: wait
<klaus> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<klaus> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<rysiek|pl> don't flood here
<klaus> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<klaus> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<klaus> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<klaus> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<klaus> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<rysiek|pl> klaus: give that on my priv
<rysiek|pl> next time :)
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<rysiek|pl> ok, so you don't have a Java Runtime Environment installed, or at least not the right version of it
<rysiek|pl> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<rysiek|pl> !javadebs
<rysiek|pl> klaus: type "!javadebs" in your IRC
<rysiek|pl> you'll get info on installing Java
<rysiek|pl> also visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<klaus> ok
<klaus> !javadebs
<linuxboyfriend> when i give command "sudo apt-get install some_package", i does not give me any option like [Y/N]  but it automatically starts download, why? and how can I fix this?
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: ok, I'm all yours
<Tm_T> linuxboyfriend: it's not problem
<Tm_T> linuxboyfriend: you ordered it to install something, so it does so
<linuxboyfriend> Tm_T: but i want apt to ask
<Tm_T> linuxboyfriend: it asks only if it has something to ask
<Tm_T> linuxboyfriend: ...why?
<Hairulfr> rysiek|pl: Ok, i've looked over the man page, none the wiser,
<linuxboyfriend> Tm_T: so, can i use any option so i should ask?
<Tm_T> linuxboyfriend: you like pressing y key?
<linuxboyfriend> Tm_T: yes, a lot :)
<klaus> what do i need to download?
<Hairulfr> rysiek|pl: I just want it to start both etho and eth1 by default,
<Tm_T> linuxboyfriend: man apt-get ;(
<rysiek|pl> klaus: visit the pages you got from ubotu and from me
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: ok, let's edit the damn file ;)
<Hairulfr> ;)
<klaus> i did..
<linuxboyfriend> Tm_T: woof, the most difficult answer :D
<klaus> what do i do now
<rysiek|pl> klaus: in a minute
<lubo> hi ryskie|pl  ... man you are here all the yime don't ypu?
<Tm_T> linuxboyfriend: nope, I'm not reading manpages for you, nor wiping your ass ;)
<rysiek|pl> lubo: nope. only when I try to get an answer to a question. usually ending in helpin somebody :] 
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: do you want your LAN to be DHCP or static?
<Hairulfr> Hmm.. I move it about a bit, so better be HDCP
<Hairulfr> *DHCP
<rysiek|pl> great. it's much easier ;)
<Hairulfr> ;)
<Hairulfr> can I edit with vim?
<rysiek|pl> yes, you can - have you got it running?
<lubo> :-) good on you:-)) yesterday I could not boot the system with this new kernel, I stuck with uncopresing kernel message:-))
<rysiek|pl> lubo: ops. sorry for that :/
<ryanakca> what's the most popular irc client for linux (Graphical)?
<rysiek|pl> lubo: y it's apt-get install linux-image-(..) and no probs
<rysiek|pl> *sually
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: still here?
<Tm_T> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<lubo> yes that's what I did...but it apparently got some problems...
<rysiek|pl> :/
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: I don't know about linux as a whole, but for Kubuntu definetely Konversation
<stoned> offtoptic:  usual suspects is a brilliant fscking movie
<lubo> than I tried the other kernel and with this I got message that system cant load some drivers:-)
<rysiek|pl> ??
<rysiek|pl> d'oh
<rysiek|pl> I always have Kubuntu Live and Knoppix Live nearny ;)
<rysiek|pl> *nearby (wtf is with me today? bloody typos!)
<Hairulfr> rysiek. Ok, there, had a prob. all clear now
<Hairulfr> *rysi:
<lubo> I migrate from debian sarge and kubuntu seems to me more buggy...not sure...
<Hairulfr> rysiek:
<Hairulfr> Ffs
<tomas_> anyone heard of vloopback?
<Hairulfr> rysiek|pl: Ok, there now
<rysiek|pl> great
<GutterPunk> Hello
<GutterPunk> I just edited my sources.list file to use dapper instead of breazy, and did an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: so you have two tabs in Konsole: #1 with vim interfaces, #2 with man interfaces, right?
<GutterPunk> Please tell me it will work fine ... :s
<Hairulfr> rysiek|pl: Well, two xterms, but yes :)
<murray_> hello again :)
<rysiek|pl> ok, whatever ;) ok, I assume your ethernet card is marked as eth0 (99% it is)
<murray_> I've been playing with dual heading my laptop via xorg.conf
<murray_> and, magically, all is working well
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: do you have any lines in the interfaces file, that contain "eth0"?
<tomas_> vloopback anyone?
<murray_> except (isn't there always one!) ... vlc can play back video on both screens when windowed
<murray_> but in fullscreen, it will only play on the laptop screen
<Hairulfr> Yes, it is :) I setup eth1 as primary. no lines containing eth0
<murray_> any ideas how I can get vlc to play fullscreen on the 2nd external monitor ?
<rysiek|pl> hmmm
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: ok, so what does the line say?
<rysiek|pl> the one with eth1
<pulver> is firefox 1.5.0 in the repos? is there an easy way to downgrade from 1.5.0.1?
<Hairulfr> Mapping hotplug
<Hairulfr> script grep
<Hairulfr> map eth1
<rysiek|pl> that's all? great :)
<Hairulfr> and : iface eth1 inet dhcp
<rysiek|pl> do you have a comment: # The primary network interface?
<rysiek|pl> aaa
<Hairulfr> CRAP
<rysiek|pl> huh?
<Hairulfr> Accidentally closed the lid, and te fucker cant come back from cuspend
<rysiek|pl> ?
<Hairulfr> Coz it wont suspend to ram
<rysiek|pl> argh
<rysiek|pl> ok... boot it up, I suppose... :)
<Hairulfr> Yeah :/
<Hairulfr> Is it able to suspend to ram?
<rysiek|pl> !suspend
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rysiek|pl> !acpi
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rysiek|pl
<rysiek|pl> !apic
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rysiek|pl
<rysiek|pl> hmmm
<rysiek|pl> I *think* it is, but I don't really know - I don't have a laptom
<rysiek|pl> *laptop
<Hairulfr> Ok :)
<Hairulfr> Coz it's a pain, having to boot it everytime
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: boot it up, I'll be right back, need some tea ;)
<GutterPunk> Has anyone upgraded to dapper from breezy?
<Hairulfr> Boot takes a while, ill get somthn too
<GutterPunk> How should it be done?
<GutterPunk> Is it fine to just edit the sources.list file and change breezy to dapper?
<GutterPunk> If not I can still kill the process :)
* rysiek|pl is delighted with the beautiful sound of boiling water...
<rysiek|pl> GutterPunk: yes, a few had upgraded (not me, though), and it should be painless.
<rysiek|pl> and no, you shouldn't kill it, it would leave a real *mess* with the packages!
<rysiek|pl> just wait till it ends and tell us how great Dapper is ;)
<NRG88> hi, can i remove kubuntu-default-settings if i want to use ubuntu from now on?
<GutterPunk> rysiek|pl, alright :) I will. By killing it I meant the Get: stage :)
<NRG88> the uplash screen is the same, even though i removed the kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<Hairulfr> rysiek|pl: Ok, booted and back in console
<Borelia> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: ok, are you in vim already? if not, do: ifconfig
<rysiek|pl> and see if any ethX (where X is 0, 1, 2, ...) in  the oputput
<Hairulfr> I'm in wim, should i quit and do iconfig
<rysiek|pl> no, you can open a new xterm
<rysiek|pl> it'll come in handy anyways ;)
<Hairulfr> Only eth1 in the output
<rysiek|pl> what does it say about eth1? only the line starting with "inet addr:" please ;)
<rysiek|pl> brb - the water boiled
<Hairulfr> inet addr:127.0.01
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: huh? d'oh. ok, login as root in the second xterm
<rysiek|pl> sudo -i ;)
<Hairulfr> Dune :)
<rysiek|pl> and in the one with vim, make sure the line "iface eth1 inet dhcp" is in the interfaces file
<rysiek|pl> is it?
<Hairulfr> #The primary network intercae:  iface eth1 inet dhcp
<rysiek|pl> ok, I suppose iface eth1 inet dhcp is on the nex line, right? :)
<rysiek|pl> not commented-out
<Hairulfr> Yes :)
<rysiek|pl> (just making sure)
<Hairulfr> Just cant do forced line changes
<slew> hi, can i ask a dapper drake question in here?
<rysiek|pl> ok, in the other xterm, do: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Hairulfr> Oh, wait, I can :/
<rysiek|pl> in the vim, just do: [ESCAPE] , type: ":qa!" and hit Enter :)
<rysiek|pl> it will revert all changes
<rysiek|pl> and exit vim
<Hairulfr> NO range allowed
<rysiek|pl> ?
<rysiek|pl> that's what VIM output? :)
<Hairulfr> when i type .qa!
<ben> hi all
<Hairulfr> I just closed it, made no chages
<rysiek|pl> not ".qa!" but :qa! :}
<rysiek|pl> ok, that's good two ;)
<rysiek|pl> now, the other xterm: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Hairulfr> Dune :)
<rysiek|pl> ok, now ifconfig and what it says in the lione starting with "inet addr" of eth1?
<Snake__> Hey guys can I get your opinion?
<Snake__> What do you guys think of this case? ftp://feuerfrei.kicks-ass.net/temp/Design2.jpg
<ninHer> hi all
<Snake__> (its a HTPC case)
<Hairulfr> inet adr: 127.0.0.1
<Hairulfr> wait, nothing says eth1
<Borelia> Snake__: hard to judge its like a photshoped nude model :)
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: ?
<Snake__> Borelia: ? whatcha mean?
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: ok, is there anything with eth1 in ifconfig's output?
<Hairulfr> rysiek|pl: Nothing at all
<Borelia> pro photos makes case look good
<Snake__> Lol Borelia
<Borelia> cant be trusted ! :)
<Snake__> Well my friend may submit it to NZXT
<Snake__> He submitted another and got paid $250 for it, so hes tryin to get opinions on this one
<Borelia> aha its design sketch !
<Snake__> yes
<leafw> any one has experience in copying from one partition to another, not verbatim as in 'dd', but defragmenting on the fly?
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: sorry for the dela
<rysiek|pl> y
<Hairulfr> np:)
<rysiek|pl> Hairulfr: ok, that's what I expected, actually. do you have any DHCP servers in your LAN?
<geirhard> i know maybe it is a stupid question, but i pressed shift for 10 seconds with kubuntu and now my keyboard doesn't works, can somebody help me please?
<geirhard> what have i got to do?
<Hairulfr> Ok, wait, it's not connected! Coz I need the connection on this comp, and I fear the other cable is busted
<rysiek|pl> d'oh
<geirhard> pleaaaase it's urgent!
<leafw> geirhard: reboot.
<rysiek|pl> try connecting the other cable to this box, and this cable, that is sure to be ok, to the laptop ;)
<leafw> or
<geirhard> if tried so yet
<leafw> geirhard: try option+control+F1 and kill the X server
<geirhard> but it doesn't works, i can't stand using gnome for any longer xDD
<leafw> geirhard: or control+option+delete to kill the X server
<Hairulfr> But had it connected earlier - ill just disconnect here, be back in a sec,
<geirhard> option?
<geirhard> where is option?
<leafw> "meta" = option
<leafw> or "alt" = option
<geirhard> no, the problem it's that it doesn't work even for going to text mode, when i press the keys i hear a beep coming from inside my pc and it does not write
<leafw> geirhard: if you don't know what to do, do what windows users do: reboot.
<geirhard> it's like when you try to type when your pc is booting, and you start to hear beep beeep beep beep beep
<geirhard> if tryed to reboot, but it still does
<leafw> hard reboot.
<geirhard> hard reboot?
<geirhard> how can i do "hard" reboot?
<leafw> push power button for a few seconds, or unplug the power cable.
<geirhard> nono, i've restarted the pc, the mouse works, it's only the keyboard
<leafw> is it properly plugged?
<pulver> anyone know how to set the audio master channel to use at login.. now its choosing the usb cam mic instead of soundcard and spits out an arts error at every login =/
<geirhard> i pressed shift for a long time, and it showed an advice and i pressed "continue" by error and it didn't work any longer
<leafw> try booting into safe mode and then see if the keyboard works there.
<geirhard> yes, the keyboard is working at the moment with gnome
<geirhard> but with kde not
<leafw> if you can use the mouse, go to System Settings and change the keyboard layout, or reset it.
<geirhard> if tryed it
<leafw> most likely you have switched on the disabled/delayed/lazy keys
<geirhard> could you try to press shift for a seconds and read what the advice say? maybe this way you will know what the problem is
<geirhard> but don't press continue or you'll be in my situation xDD
<leafw> my kubuntu-ppc 5.10 doesn't popup anything because I disabled the slow keys.
<geirhard> that's it!!!!
<geirhard> slow keys
<leafw> if you can use the mouse, go to System Settings and change the keyboard layout, or reset it, and see to fix the slow keys ..
<puckman> leafw: you run kubuntu on ppc?
<geirhard> it said something about slow keys
<leafw> puckman: what's the big deal
<puckman> No big deal. I just wanted to ask you how you find that?
<puckman> I take it a Mac right?
<leafw> I find it very nice, thanks, I was tired of fink being unupdated and the X server to work so badly in osx.
<leafw> a powerbook.
<geirhard> i'll try to do this
<puckman> I know your feeling
<muzzle> Where do I ask gtk+ questions? Almost no people in #gtk
<puckman> been using kubuntu for a few months now after I got tired of osx
<puckman> been using macs since 85
<leafw> I keep an osx partition for photoshop, it's the only app making me keep the osx.
<leafw> muzzle: try the mailing lists.
<rysiek|pl> leafw: try the GIMP ;)
<leafw> rysiek|pl: GIMP has no CMYK. Period.
<puckman> yeah, tried to do the gimp but throwing away 15 years of pshop experience is hard
<rysiek|pl> ok, point taken ;)
<leafw> I use the gimp for what I need, but not for any thing that has to be printed.
<leafw> and most of my work needs printing.
<puckman> What do you do?
<puckman> If I may ask.
<rysiek|pl> although... I am sure I've seen CMYK in GIMP... just gimme a sec
<leafw> rysiek|pl: a crude patch that doesn't integrate well at all.
<leafw> rysiek|pl: and no preview modes
<leafw> I can do that with a java app in 10 minutes
<puckman> krita is starting to shape up nice
<frank23> pardon the dumbness but what is CMYK?
<leafw> puckman: I do research in developmental biology, lots of imagining.
<leafw> cyan-magenta-yellow-black color space
<leafw> the one used by printers.
<puckman> Cyan Magenta Yellow and.... Black
<puckman> why is black not B?
<puckman> I always wondered that
<leafw> as opposed to RGB, red-green-blue color space.
<leafw> puckman: because it would be confused with Blue.
<rysiek|pl> ...and this way nobody knows, wtf ;)
<puckman> Really think so?
<leafw> nothing else sounds reasonable XD
<puckman> ehehe
<puckman> its funny I used to work in print in holland
<puckman> and we call the colour mode smyk
<leafw> s for cyan ?
<puckman> c in dutch sounds like s
<leafw> always doing recreative linguistics, the Dutch ... I heard the language is hard as hell to learn.
<puckman> ha, no way
<puckman> I'm learning japanese now THAT is hard
<puckman> dont make any sense
<puckman> almost every word seems to mean some for of please or excude me
<puckman> excuse me
<leafw> xD
<leafw> embedded politeness, then
<puckman> But the missus speaks it
<puckman> So I better learn or else she can talk shit to me without me getting it :P
<leafw> that is a good reason indeed, and a fast way to learn
<frank23> puckman: does she know dutch?
<puckman> Some words, shes a very good learner
<puckman> I'm crap at learning anything that aint computers
<rysiek|pl> :] 
<frank23> puckman: lol
<puckman> She does not understand how I know the personal passwords of all the users at work but dont know my mums birthday
<rysiek|pl> hmmm... maybe try and write an app doing something in Japanese :] 
<leafw> xDD
<rysiek|pl> puckman: that's normal, AFAIK
<puckman> hehehe, well, I tried to install Japanese input on kubuntu but cant get the fucker to work
<puckman> That is one thing I do miss of osx
<leafw> maybe you need a japanese translater for the error messages
<rysiek|pl> don't ask me, Polish works like a charm
<puckman> japanese input is piss easy on there
<leafw> talking about that, the ONLY thing I miss from OSX is the keyboard layout, that lets me use the option key to type any sorts of non-english characters
<puckman> yeah that rocks tooo
<rysiek|pl> puckman: have you set your system font encoding to Unicode?
<puckman> ok, so osx aint that bad.... but its just no fun
<puckman> rysiek|pl: dont think so
<leafw> in kubuntu I ca do that on an xterm, even if all are in different key combinations, but the option key gets stolen by the window manager to select menus, which is useless to me.
<puckman> not that it matters, I can view japanese, just not type it
<rysiek|pl> o_O
<puckman> when the next release of kubuntu comes out I will do a clean install
<puckman> see if I can get japanese working then
<puckman> this install is getting a bit buggy, been randomly installing stuff and being a newbie i'm sure I fucked some shit up
<puckman> I heard beginning of april is the next release?
<leafw> puckman: the problem is kde: there are some non-ironed bugs, particularly regarding memory leaks.
<frank23> hmm.. in the dappper startup screen, they call modules drivers instead
<leafw> and random konqueror and kmail crashes.
<puckman> I dont use those, thunderbird and firefox here
<puckman> I love flickr and it dont work right in konq
<leafw> firefox for ppc is at 1.0.7, and compiling it is a mountain-sized task
<puckman> ah, I switched i'm afraid
<puckman> IBM Thinkpad
<puckman> got tired of the poor build quality of the powerbooks
<puckman> I still have a mac mini for the odd mac things
<puckman> I'm an IT manager for a design firm and the amount of macs I had to send back for repairs the last 2 years is shocking
<leafw> puckman: I find the apple laptops very enduring, this one has 3 years and a half, works like first day
<leafw> battery replaced but a month ago
<leafw> oh, I underclocked the chip though, the factory settings simply burn it out and heat up the whole thing way beyond safety.
<leafw> that silly powerpc vs x86 race, made them do stupid moves like that.
<Borelia> selfe destruct ? :)
<Snake__> Does anyone here do any advanced bash scripting?
<icicled> would it be alright to have a parition on an IDE drive and SATA drive and stripe them? do a raid 0 i mean
<puckman> I like to throw my machine around, so do the users and the metal on the powerbook gets very easily bent
<puckman> the ibooks are nice and solid
<puckman> and I love the mini
<leafw> kevlar plastic, I think
<puckman> G5's get build with weak power supplies
<leafw> the aluminium powerbooks may be ductile, but this is a titanium pb ..
<Snake__> Guess not :(
<puckman> and when a fan breaks down the board overheats till it fries
<puckman> ah, the first one?
<leafw> "first" ?
<leafw> not really
<puckman> I mean the first one of the silver range
<leafw> but the last of the titanium series, the 1GHz
<puckman> yeah they where ok
<puckman> apart from the crack at the connection point of the screen
<_alex> hi...
<leafw> never happened, so far
<_alex> i have a problem with kde 3.5
<leafw> never mind, I'll replace it when the screen fails, which I expect will within this year
<_alex> konqueror doesn't show the file system
<_alex> but the web broswer seems ok
<_alex> anyone konw this problem ?!?!
<leafw> nope
<puckman> I have a spare screen :P
<leafw> file a bug
<leafw> for a laptop ?
<puckman> yeah
<puckman> titanium
<leafw> looks like sorcery to replace it
<leafw> you mean a external one ?
<puckman> No, the powerbook one
<leafw> wow
<puckman> I'm the IT guy, I used to work at apple, replacing one of those is easy :)
<leafw> woah
<puckman> I'm only a newbie in linux, not in apple :P
<rysiek|pl> ok, gotta go guys. if Hairulfr shows up, tell him I had to go ;)
<leafw> I've heard many descritpions, but not easy
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<puckman> cya
<leafw> if you'd been working with apple since 1985, that stands to lots of hours fiddling with them
<puckman> yup
<puckman> Loved Macs for ages, still love the mini, its sweet, and the ipod
<leafw> don't you hate the new "chooser", the command+k?  Freezes osx for a minute or so every other time
<puckman> but osx does weird stuff and some of the hardware falls apart
<puckman> really? fine here
<leafw> the hardware is designed to last 3 years and die, I suspect
<_alex> hei guys.....how can restore a defaul profile, for kde ???
<puckman> yeah a lot of stuff is like that
<puckman> I dont blame em, users want something new all the time
<leafw> alex: erase the ~/.kde
<leafw> or create a new user
<puckman> Hmmm, one of the new mac minis with kubuntu, that would be sweet
<leafw> if it supports it, some mac hardware is poorly supported by linux
<_alex> ok...i erase ~/.kde , an what  do i do ??
<leafw> but I've read the mac minis work just fine with debian-like flavors
<_alex> ..sorry for my english.....
<leafw> alex: logout/login
<_alex> how can i restart kde ???
<leafw> _alex: logout!
<_alex> just logout and login ???
<leafw> yes
<_alex> i don't stop the system...
<_alex> like win ?!?!?
<leafw> no
<_alex> ok tks
<leafw> just logout, then login.
<_alex> see u ,..tks
<pollomax> join: #kubuntu-es
<puckman> lol
<puckman> another amazed user
<leafw> fascinated windows users
<leafw> xD
<leafw> right
<puckman> windows is so shite that people get shocked
<puckman> Just reading the dapper pages
<puckman> seems they plan to address most of te bits that are wrong
<puckman> sounds good
<leafw> everyone to whom I've introduced macosx or linux never went back.
<puckman> yup
<puckman> I have turned a lot of people over the last 15 years
<leafw> puckman: do you have an estimate of non-windows usage out there?
<puckman> Our finance guy at work, HATED that I made him use a mac, after 3 months he bought a powerbook
<puckman> you mean of all computing people?
<leafw> in my environment (university) hardly anyone uses windows, and most people rides on macosx.
<puckman> my world is design so mostly macs
<leafw> puckman: I mean of all existing computers on earth
<puckman> lol, hard to say
<leafw> indeed
<puckman> they base those figures on sales figures
<leafw> sales is not a good indicator when some OSes are free
<puckman> which is dumb as shit as mac last way longer
<leafw> that too
<leafw> we have a macintosh 7.4 on the main microscope
<leafw> never needed an update
<puckman> and if you do it on os you crap up as well as mac users dont buy their os
<leafw> had been plugged on the network without firewall for about 7 years or so
<leafw> no problem ever.
<puckman> I would reckon the true percentage would sit at about 20%
<confrey> hi everybody
<puckman> of 'other' users
<leafw> ok
<leafw> hi confrey
<puckman> windows also runs on a lot of dumb shit like info kios, bank machines, train time tables etc etc
<leafw> ATMs!
<puckman> and to be honest, someone in a big data center doing nothing else than punch numbers onto a windows machine aint a computer user in my eyes
<leafw> I've seen a few "rebooting" for 10 minutes or so
<puckman> that is someone who has a fancy type writer
<leafw> puckman: isn't that the main usage of a computer? To type text?
<kosh> I thought it was to blow up aliens ;)
<puckman> My main usage is a communication tool.
<sirblue> i mostly burn time...
<Aapzak> hey folks, I'm back
<kosh> of course that is the same thing
<kosh> you communicate to the aliens how much you don't like them ;)
<puckman> aapzak?
<puckman> lol
<leafw> puckman: after internet, yes, not before! Well, if you consider typing letters a form of communication ,then back then too.
<puckman> you dutch?
<petros> do anyone know how to change the column width in the bash?
<kosh> remember missiles are a universal language :)
<slow-motion> b8 leute
<petros> or in the xterm...
<Aapzak> yeah puckman, you too ey?
<puckman> before internet there was BBS and usenet :P
<slow-motion> -b+n
<leafw> column width? You mean font dimensions?
<petros> i can not see the full app name when i do dpkg -l
<leafw> puckman: I was too young
<puckman> Aapzak: Ja
* puckman feels old
* puckman used to be a sysop for many years
<puckman> ah, most young ones dont even know what that word means I bet
<Aapzak> bulletin board something?
<petros> i think there is bash variable for that
<puckman> leafw: http://www.flickr.com/photos/puckman/sets/123674/
<puckman> Bulletin Board Service
<puckman> Mind you, WaReZ place and Pr0N place would be a better discription
<_alex> hi,...and tks
<leafw> I wonder how many of the google queries are pr0n related
<Aapzak> my stepfather ran the BBS for a computerclub, so I had local access :)    but no pron on that board
<_alex> and now....ladies and gentlman....
<_alex> i have a problem with the monitor lcd resolution
<Aapzak> oh puckman, I like the phonebooth picture, brilliant
<puckman> hehehe, good money in that, I had a BBS with a premium phone line, 1.50 guilders a minute
<Aapzak> wowza
<_alex> in xorg.conf... i setup 1280x800 ...but on system->preference->displa
<Aapzak> nothing commercial about our board, just for the club
<_alex> display....there isn't this resolution..
<leafw> I'm lost, Bulletin Board Service doesn't fire any neuron on me
<puckman> before the internet you would dial into someones computer and leave mail
<puckman> other users would logon and pick it up
<Aapzak> anyway, any pcmcia acx users inhere?
<puckman> then later BBS's started sharing mail
<puckman> so you could mail from one BBS to the next
<puckman> At my hight I had 38 modems and 4 hard drives
<Aapzak> it worked quite well actually, I remember we also synced with other bbs'es
<puckman> was making so much noise that I could not sleep
<Aapzak> puckman, you must be rich
<leafw> puckman: sounds like the descritpion of a complexity leap phase transition in communications
<leafw> yeah, hardware was way more expensive back then
<puckman> rich? i wish, when the internet came out first it cost a fortune and I was on it ALL the time
<Aapzak> if you need 38 modems to generate 1.5 Fl. per minute
<leafw> so you were poor from the bills, how terrible!
<puckman> used to be a set fee a month and then extra for every megabyte i downloaded
<_alex> where kde read the display resolution ???
<Aapzak> I think from xorg
<Aapzak> .conf
<kosh> I doubt that kde even knows the display resolution
<kosh> it can find it out though, but I don't think that anything uses it
<Aapzak> me too
<leafw> _alex: that is a X server issue
<puckman> aint that in hardware?
<puckman> the monitor bit?
<_alex> but display show resolution such as 320x240 , and in xorg.conf there isn't this
<_alex> *shows
<Aapzak> puckman might be right, can't you read possible modes from the lcd device itself, maybe kde does that
<Aapzak> I'm just guessing,
<leafw> _alex: i nthe System Settings, Hardware/ Display, can't you just adjust the Screen size?
<Aapzak> so you only have 1 resolution defined in xorg.conf, but thats not the one you're getting?
<_alex> no...in that section........
<Aapzak> 24 minutes before batt = empty :(
<_alex> there isn't 1280x800
<_alex> but in xorg.conf yes....
<_alex> and this resolution is the one.
<_alex> on xorg.conf.....
<Aapzak> when I define only one resolution and only one colordepth and tell xorg the default color depth, I always get my resolution right
<pulver> _alex: have you restarted the x server?
<_alex> yes....
<_alex> but itsn't...
<Aapzak> have you checked the logs?
<_alex> there isn't...
<_alex> where ??
<Aapzak> did you edit the xorg.conf? or is it a standard one?
<_alex> do u know where kde read that resolution such as 320x240 ??
<_alex> i'm edit the xorg.conf now..
<Aapzak> what happens if you made a mistake?
<_alex> what kind of mistake...
<Aapzak> syntax?
<Aapzak> xorg.conf is easy to screw up
<leafw> Aapzak: just edit the file from a terminal. Type control+alt+F1 and login, then navigate to your file and edit it back.
<_alex> in xorg.conf....the one resolution 1280x800, but kde display....seems don't read from these file...
<leafw> command like editors such as emacs or vim will do.
<leafw> most likely emacs is not installed, use vim.
<_alex> no problem for edting on terminal :)
<Aapzak> I'm allright, we're helping Ali
<Aapzak> :)
<leafw> ok
<_alex> i try
<Aapzak> grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Aapzak> shows errors
<Aapzak> from xorg
<_alex> well
<_alex> what kind of grep i have do ....to watch the error ???
<_alex> on /var/xorg....
<Aapzak> interesting: http://www.kde-forum.org/post/56600/lastpost.html#post56600
<me2win> how do you guys pronounce kubuntu?
<Aapzak> Kubuntu
<leafw> xD
<me2win> like kay-ubuntu, kooboontoo
<me2win> kuhboontoo
<leafw> qooboontoo
<kosh> pronounce it? why would you?
<Aapzak> dutch: koeboentoe
<me2win> heh
<leafw> ready for bash.org
<Aapzak> :)
<me2win> heh
<Aapzak> I've never been on bash.org
<Aapzak> have read it, never been posted
<andypre> Greetings. One question from somebody worked with Debian for years and now started switching over: To what extent can debian packages be used with kubuntu ?  I
<andypre> Not about the package format, but of the dependencies.
<leafw> andypre: with a lot of caution, but most standalone will work.
<Aapzak> anyway, alex, my battery is running out, I won't be able to help you before I'm out of power
<_alex> it is good??? cat Xorg.0.log | grep '(EE)'
<andypre> leafw: Simple example: mplayer from nerim would lead to broen depends.
<Aapzak> alex, the line I send before does exactly what you want
<Aapzak> grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<leafw> andypre: there are mplayer packages for kubuntu I think.
<leafw> just enable the multiverse.
<andypre> leafw: will do, as soon as I found it ;-)
<_alex> alex@ubuntu:/var/log$ grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_alex>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<andypre> leafw: in general, what I meant: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2) but 1:4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<andypre> things like that
<leafw> andypre: in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Aapzak> alex: no errors
<leafw> andypre: just uncomment the multiverse line
<leafw> then sudo apt-get update ... as usual
<andypre> leafw: it is
<_alex> so ....where kde/display read the strange resolution ?!?!?
<andypre> one second, trying a different way
<leafw> _alex: it's probably the fall-back default, when all else fails, so it is not necessary written anywhere
<pulver> _alex: if you wish i can msg you my xorg.conf if you want to compare
<leafw> _alex: did you google for your machine name, see if others had the same problem ?
<Aapzak> but he has no errors in his xorg, according to the log
<andypre> leafw: well, only mozilla-mplayer. Any apt-get.org alike for ubuntu ?
<leafw> andypre: sudp apt-get install mplayer
<leafw> or, use Adept from the menus, and do a search for 'mplayer'
<andypre> leafw: E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<leafw> I have the mplayer-powerpc package installed
<andypre> leafw: Got this so far. Just looking for the correct repo.
<Aapzak> mplayer-386
<leafw> maybe it's mplayer-x86 ?
<leafw> there
<leafw> mplayer-386
<Aapzak> or 586
<andypre> apt-cache search wont find it.
<Aapzak> andre, you're on breezy?
<Aapzak> dapper?
<leafw> andypre: give a try to Adept, really, it's useful.
<andypre> breezy
<Aapzak> and are using the universe?
<andypre> leafw: used adep #t so far. pretty nice
<leafw> it may be using apt-cache in ways you don't know
<_alex> sorry for my english...but i want to say an easy things.......if kde show me many resolution (320x240,320x480), then kde is reading a text file with this specific resolution....my question is....where is this "text of resolutions" ???
<Aapzak> apt-cache rules them all :)
<leafw> did you do 'sudo apt-get update' after enabling the multiverse ?
<andypre> yes
<leafw> _alex: if all fails, grep your entire partition for it.
<andypre> First thanks for all the help. Second, I used debain since about 2.? :-)
<Aapzak> leafw: andypre is debian user for ages, should have no trouble using apt :)
<leafw> andypre: there are users with many levels of knowledge here :)
<Aapzak> :)
* andypre left debian because of their ancient packages ...
<andypre> *sniff* ;-)
<Aapzak> you're right
<leafw> mplayer-586 should exist
<sirblue> you might give automatix a try...
<leafw> else, the server is down, try a different one .. see the kubuntu.org wiki for urls
<andypre> leafw: well, using e.g. "ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main" it would
<Aapzak> guys, I love a good distro talk, but with only 6 minutes left I'm shutting down before I crash ... cu all
<andypre> Aapzak: cu
<sirblue> cu
<_alex> but now...the resolution of worlk is 1280x768......but this is an lcd...and with this resolution...the image....is really bad...
<Aapzak> goodluck on xorg _alex
<leafw> andypre: I use:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<andypre> ieeek
<andypre> leafw: 1000 times sorry
<andypre> got multiverse
<andypre> but only on backports
<_alex> so.....what i do to do ??
<leafw> good you fixed it
<leafw> xD
<andypre> somebody get away the beer ....
<andypre> leafw: thanks so far
<leafw> _alex: no ideas other than sudo apt-get install fluxbox and test whethet the resolution problem is an X server thing or a KDE thing (which I doubt)
<leafw> andypre: np
<_alex> ohh...now i restart x with gnome....an test the resolution....
<_alex> se you. later ;)
<leafw> _alex could be using BitchX inside a 'screen' and avoid getting int and out ..
<leafw> getting 'int'! me and my programming mind
#kubuntu 2006-03-08
<andypre> well, constantly writing printf when i meant print ...
<leafw> xD
<andypre> makes you search an eternity for the problem in a command file using print instead of printf. hail to lauterbach ...
<leafw> I type p( ...) and then use a vim %s/\tp(/\tprintf(/g
<stez> hi all
<leafw> but that's just my way, others use word completion (which I never liked), I gues
<andypre> For the risk of a kickban: Using Visual Studio 2005 with Visual Assist X in the office, it'll expand automagically :-)
<stez> anyone there who could help me with a firefox-related problem?
<leafw> why a kickban, no idiots here
<andypre> ACK
<andypre> As we already switched to KDE ;-)
<leafw> emacs or vim or even eclispe can do the same for you if you set up modes and macros appropriately.
<leafw> even the KDE 'kdevelop' would, and many others I bet
<kosh> for what I do autoexpand does not work and would be more of a hindrance if it tried
<andypre> Well, yes. Eclipse: nice, greatest CVS frontend ever, but forget the indexer when talking about 15000 files in a project ...
<leafw> that is a fat project you're on
<leafw> I've never worked with more than a few hundred
<kosh> or not very well factored ;)
<andypre> fat, dumb, ancient and clumsy
<leafw> not do I use eclipse, but on passing.
<andypre> kosh: you got it
<kosh> I have seen many people brag about how large and complex their projects are
<kosh> but have managed to wipe out 50% of it without losing any functionality
<kosh> most projects are just not coded anywhere close to efficiently
<andypre> Once you got 3 different memcmp(), 2 of them on the same CPU, you really should clean up.
<andypre> Esp. if one is signed, the other unsigned. grrrrr
<leafw> have you seen school projects? With long lines of documentation, and then lots of vars such as int x, y;\n x = y = 0; x=0; y =0; and if (1) {}, and the like?
<kosh> I have seen many school projects
<leafw> you get a grade for being verbose and redundant.
<kosh> for the last 5 years I have mostly been coding in python and I have sure enjoyed it
<kosh> I write for maintenance as much as possible
<leafw> I write to get the job done; my projects are small.
<andypre> Well, not really the best language for embedded systems :-)
<kosh> so I use good variable names, try to keep functions to 5-10 lines, keep the code well factored etc
<kosh> ah well I don't code for embedded systems
<andypre> leafw: extreme programming ?
<stez> okay I start the other way around... I followed a wiki instruction from www.kubuntu.org and now my firefox won't start anymore anyone there who can help me?
<kosh> my current project is about 15K loc
<andypre> stez: What instruction ?
<kosh> of very well factored code
<stez> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<leafw> andypre: extreme programming? coding 2 at a time? I've done it, it's fun. But mostly alone.
<leafw> I'm in an environment of pure biologists, the computers are for photoshop, Blender and Word.
<leafw> and ImageJ of course.
<andypre> stez: Rather long. What does firefox say if started from shell ?
<andypre> leafw: blender ? 3d-modeling ?
<leafw> andypre: there are KSystemLogs ...
<stez> it won't start as normal user it gives a box saying that FF should be exited first or the computer should be restarted
<leafw> andypre: right.
<stez> I can only start it as root
<andypre> stez: stale lock ?
<stez> andypre: what is that?
<dyrne> stez: assuming killall firefox-bin didnt fix it?
<stez> dyrne: no I tried that
<andypre> leafw: Be forgiving to me, compiled kernel by hand the last 10 years ;-)
<andypre> stez: I meant some kind of lockfile in your homedir
<leafw> andypre: just mentioning! For some users, launching an app from a terminal is sorcery
<andypre> stez: Any sensible output in thwe log ?
<andypre> leafw: sometimes I miss the good old days (tm) ;-)
<leafw> andypre: I don't. Installing debian was a pain. Now I don't even run debian anymore ...
<stez> andypre: theres only one logfile in my home dir... nothing about firefox
<andypre> leafw: Well, I meant the days where you build it up all by yourself. No distro at all.
<leafw> andypre: I'm too young for that. Back then I was reading Asimov's Foundation and cycling my neighborhood
<leafw> and didn't even know computers smaller than Multivac could acomplish anything
<andypre> stez: tried to move ~/.mozilla/firefox/ out of the way and see if this changes anything ?
<stez> andypre: that seems to help... although I'm missing all my preferences, plugins, bookmarks now
<andypre> stez: of course
<leafw> stez: you'd better have a backup.
<stez> I do
<andypre> stez: now we know it's something in your homedir
<leafw> good user!
<stez> andypre: yes... maybe a symbolic link or something helps resolving the issue?
<stez> leafw:
<stez> thx
<andypre> stez: either some lock (strace is your friend) or some old setting incompatible to the new firefox
<leafw> stez: in firefox you can import bookmarks, do so from your backup folder and voila.
<andypre> stez: forget the idea about strace. It's nuts what gets touched there ...
<stez> andypre: ok thank you very much... I will look into that (man strace :) ) and come back if I cant fix it alone! I really appreciate the tips.
<stez> leafw: thx for this tip as well :)
<leafw> you're welcome.
<stez> andypre: okay I skip that
<alanon> when my install is finished and X is about to start (i think) the computer halts.. help? Ive tried different disks but anyway it halts when X starts after the install scrips is done after the reboot...
<leafw> alanon: the computer may not digest the screen properly ... do you have another screen to try on? Also, try to boot in safe mode and read the logs for problems.
<andypre> stez: unlink("/home/apr/.mozilla/firefox/w1zfvs36.default/lock")
<andypre> stez: so there is some lock
<andypre> stez: look in your ff dirs for a file named "lock"
<stez> andypre: ok ... brb
<alanon> leafw i have a dvi monitor and dual nvidia gpu's, I assume this can have a crusial part of my problem, right?
<leafw> alanon: sounds like it
<leafw> brand new hardware needs time, for developers to setup drivers. Read, the companies selling the hardware seldom provide linux drivers.
<alanon> actually they do.. seems like it would be smart of me to try..
<leafw> you're lucky then.
<pulver> anyone else having probs with firefox 1.5.0.1, mine draws checkboxes weird, doesn't ask me where to save stuff, download to weird filenames and goes back to history on mouse scroll =/
<_user> can anybody help me please?
<alanon> nvidia is great in linux comp actually :)
<leafw> pulver: seems like you need to backup and then delete the ~/.mozilla/firefox folder
<pulver> leafw: you think it will help.. ill try it right away...
<alanon> btw, is there a way to install links or some commandline browser?
<leafw> pulver: it's the only part that is different between you and any other user.
<wimpies> I have this stupid little bash script I cannot get to work ... (only 10 lines but I get syntax errors ???)
<wimpies> Anybody can help ?
<leafw> alanon: commandline browser ?
<leafw> a lynx ?
<leafw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lynx
<alanon> je
<leafw> or lynx-ssl
<andypre> wimpies: maybe
<_user_> how can i install a bluetooth usb adapter?
<andypre> wimpies: tried with "set -x"
<andypre> ?
<pulver> leafw: true :)
<wimpies> echo $((a+offset))
<wimpies> this is the culprit
<robotgeek> wimpies: shouldn't it be (($a+$offset)), i'm just guessing tho
<wimpies> let me try ...
<andypre> wimpies: $(($a+$offset))
<andypre> $(( )) means arithemtic expansion
<wimpies> yes that is the purpose : add the offset to thev value of a
<wimpies> echo $(($a+$offset)) : syntax error ")syntax error: operand expected (error token is "
<pulver> but it still behaves weird =/
<andypre> try $((${a}+${offset}))
<wimpies> Got it ( it was not a syntax error of the script but the value of 'a' was not a proper value for expressions ...
<wimpies> Hmm.  the read variable returns a CR character at the end ??
<wimpies> the line in the files shows 1 but the value read is
<wimpies> '1\r
<andypre> wimpies: hmmm, it should not.
<wimpies> read a
<wimpies> + '[' 0 -ne 0 '] '
<wimpies> + eval $'z=1\r'
<wimpies> is what I get and the last line in the script reads eval 'z=$a'
<andypre> wimpies: what says ${#a} (length of var) ?
<wimpies> 2
<wimpies> I checked my file and it contains ^M chars ... that should not be I guess ...
<andypre> jep
<stez> andypre, leafw : I got it working! Needed to unlink all lock files, then chown the default user directory recursively from root to stez... now it works with all prefs, plugs, bookies... cool! Thanks a bunch!
<leafw> stez: good you figured it out, and mostly by yourself! Keep and spread the knowdlege.
<andypre> stez: np. and you did it on yourself.
<andypre> by
<andypre> bad english today ...
<stez> no honestly.. I didn't know where to start... so you guys helped me a lot! I'll spread the word for sure! :)
<pulver> ok.. downloaded and installed binary firefox only difference Gecko/20060124 along side with the Gecko/20060224 dapper and it doesn't have these symptoms using the same config...
<pulver> but if it works flawlessly for everyone else maybe i messed up some ff dependency or something...
<kosh> the only code that works flawlessly is the code that is not written ;)
<pulver> kosh: hehe
<adub> is there a kde like program that will let you associate with a given access point
<adub> out of a list of available APS
<adub> and stay associated with it
<leafw> adub: there are, in various stages of development
<leafw> there is the network-manager package that does a pretty good job
<adub> well isnt that for gnome
<adub> i got something in gnome to work before
<leafw> works well in kde as well
<leafw> I use it.
<adub> oh
<adub> where is it at in kde
<leafw> even the applet works fine inside kde.
<leafw> open Adept and install it from there.
<adub> i just apt-cache search and it didnt show up
<leafw> or 'sudo apt-get install network-manager'
<leafw> adub: maybe the /etc/apt/sources.list don't have the universe/multiverse uncommented?
<adub> it does
<leafw> sudo apt-get update ?
<adub> ok i found something that has a drop down list box of everything available
<andypre> n8
<unholycrap> Why is my Kubuntu installer not in english?
<unholycrap> Why oh god why
<leafw> ??
<leafw> did you download the german CD ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do you think is the laptop is more suitable for kubuntu?
<stez> Tallia1Kubuntu: what do you mean?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like the one that works in the best way, also speaking about performance, graphic card...
<stez> which model?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like which series
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i knew that lots of linux people always liked IBM thinkpad series
<stez> I know a lot of people who are really pleased with the Thinkpads (IBM)
<stez> lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and KDE has a configuration are reserved to IBM too
<Tallia1Kubuntu> LOL
<stez> exactly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> they have a new name now right?
<stez> do they?
<stez> dunno
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's not anymore IBM
<leafw> Tallia1Kubuntu: I use a powerbook Ti 1GHz, works like a charm. Ibooks work really well too. You can get one on ebay for less thar $400.
<leafw> the new thinkpads are Lenovo. Their mouse is just as crude as it was before.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do you mean crude?
<robotgeek> leafw: of course, you you tell Tallia1Kubuntu that ppc users are forcibly FREE :)
<leafw> a red, touch sensitive button in the middle of the keyboard. Not a touch pad
<robotgeek> if you use linux on it, i.e.
<stez> Tallia1Kubuntu: I use a Fujitsu Amilo A and Kubuntu runs very smooth on it as well!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> robotgeek: ?
<leafw> robotgeek: of course.
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: no codecs, no flash, lame java
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have an acer TM803LCi and works quite good.. but i HATE acer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> robotgeek: ? what do you mean? no codecs?
<robotgeek> Tallia1Kubuntu: no binary codecs, (w32codecs)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in what?
<stez> Tallia1Kubuntu: Toshibas Travelmates are supposed to be very good Laptops - however I have no Linux experience there
<leafw> in a powerbook? We have IBM-1.4.2-java and GIJ.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ibm java?
<robotgeek> leafw: hmm, i think the 1.5 java is there for ibm
<robotgeek> leafw: check plf for deb
<leafw> robotgeek: plf ?
<robotgeek> !plf
<ubotu> [plf]  the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, or for i386 users only
* robotgeek edits factoid
<leafw> robotgeek: can't find the 1.5.0 IBM java ... although google seems t point to many citing places
<robotgeek> leafw: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/powerpc/non-free/ibm-java/ibm-j2re1.5_1.5.0_powerpc.deb
<leafw> cool
<leafw> thank you
<robotgeek> leafw: better to install thru apt-get after adding repos
<leafw> I usually don't install it, but run it from my own folders
<leafw> this is a JRE, where is the SDK ?
<leafw> gotcha
<leafw> xD
<leafw> same link, of course
<unholycrap> why is my installe rnot in english?
<unholycrap> i dont see how i could have mistakenly downloaded german
<unholycrap> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/
<unholycrap> is not labled german, or english
<unholycrap> are installers for both languages named kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso ?
<leafw> unholycrap: can't you choose the language in the installer? I think is one of the first menus you find.
<davebgimp> did you maybe select the worng language by accident when initially running the installer?
* stez is away: zzzZZZzzz
<robotgeek> stez: please turn off that away message
<robotgeek> stez: we are simply not interested :P
<unholycrap> well, at boot options
<unholycrap> pressing enter, without any additional options, gives me german
<seank> when viewing a page with video on it in konq, i get "Can't init Audio Driver 'alsasink'" and then it crashes...
<stez> robotgeek: sry about that,,,
<robotgeek> stez: no problemS :)
<Extreme_Unction> Can anyone tell me how to turn off restore session whenever I reboot?
<zblach> quick question. is there any xmms & kde integration in the form of a panel applet/lication?
<leafw> Extreme_Unction: in the System Settings
<leafw> Extreme_Unction: User account, Session manager.
<Extreme_Unction> Thx
<zblach> no? there was a gnome applet for that
<dark_suic> zblach, there's some superkaramba themes and for sure there will be something at kde-apps.org
<xwolf-> why the hell does mplayer have a single video size? i cant resize it
<Borelia> i also noticed that anoying as hell
<robotgeek> xwolf-: ~/.mplayer/maplyer.conf , zoom = yes
<Borelia> aah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in C++ if s is a float
<Tallia1Kubuntu> s ? EXP1 : EXP2
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is like s != 0 ? ......
<_jah> hello. anyone knows how to use arts as client for jack?
<_jah> anyone knows how to run artsd as jack-client?
<_jah> sry
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in C++ if s is a float
<Tallia1Kubuntu> s ? EXP1 : EXP2
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is like s != 0 ? ......
<leafw> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes
<leafw> but I'd rather write it verbously
<leafw> so you know in the future what that expression is meant to test.
<runelind> I have a wireless script that I want to run at startup, and I put it in /etc/init.d, is there anything else I have to do?
<leafw> runelind: yes, ensure that it is in the proper run mode
<runelind> how do I do that? :|
<klaus> hey anyone wanna help me?
<klaus> i need java
<leafw> and that it is finished when shuting down (the S- and the K- scripts in the /etc/rc2.d )
<leafw> the default running mode is 2, so fo to /etc/rc2.d/ and have a look there. There are start scripts (prepended S) and stop scripts (prepended K, for kill).
<leafw> CVs the wonderful: http://bash.org
<leafw> #613868 +(172)- [X] 
<leafw> <joesboxd3b> it is just ironic.... you can't get the cvs version of cvs unless you get the older version of cvs then cvs to the cvs server to get the latest cvs version of cvs
<leafw> sentry out
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> what Xorg version does Kubuntu use, please?
<Tm_T> Celeste: Xorg -version
<Tm_T> or packages.ubuntu.com
<unholycrap> the boot menu and install program on my kubuntu cd are in german
<unholycrap> but the help, F1-F? are in english
<unholycrap> is there a command i can do to use english language?
<unholycrap> perameter, rather
<unholycrap> Ihre Tastur ist: Deutsch
<unholycrap> okay cool im gonna need to translate all these screens so i can find english
<Borelia> no i didnt have problem install
<unholycrap> Belegung uber die Tastatur ermitteln
<Extreme_Unction> I use Alsa as my primary sound but Gaim sounds never work on it.. How can I fix this?
<Borelia> no german for me
<unholycrap> Auswahl aus der vollstandigen Liste
<unholycrap> me either... babelfish is down too
<Borelia> yes but i didnt have this problem i remember
<Extreme_Unction> Can anyone help me, then?
<unholycrap> oh i see
<unholycrap> its recognizing the keyboard as german?
<unholycrap> the first screen is keyboard
<unholycrap> well poopy
<unholycrap> great
<unholycrap> wait a min
<Extreme_Unction> I'm going to update to KDE 3.5.1 :)
<unholycrap> FUCK
<Extreme_Unction> ?
<Extreme_Unction> Wow, they actually have repositories for 3.5.1 kubuntu
<Extreme_Unction> sw33t
<Extreme_Unction> Can anyone help me get Gaim's sound working? I use Alsa for everything basically
<seank> when viewing a page with video on it in konq, i get "Can't init Audio Driver 'alsasink'" and then it crashes...
<Extreme_Unction> seank: Try enabling universe repository and then doing "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins"
<gleesond> does anyone know about dirvers for asus motherboards? I'm trying to get my gigbit nic to work properly. for some reasion the way it is now, my routers webpages won't load all the way
<sybil> startkeylogger
<ragna> do anyone knows a program that could recognice in what code is a video file encoded?? =o
* hoyt installing kubuntu now:)
<rocinante> can anyone tell me how to reinit my nick card, it is not coming up on my other machine
<seank> Extreme_Unction: same thing...
<rocinante> i checked dmesg and I don't see anything
<Extreme_Unction> seank: Not sure, I use alsasink for Amarok and I believe I got it off of gstreamer0.8-plugins
<seank> Extreme_Unction: well, gstreamer0.8-alsa is already installed.
<Extreme_Unction> Did you install gstreamer0.8-plugins?? It has other things.
<seank> yes, i did.  it doesn't work.
<Extreme_Unction> Give me a link to a website with video and I'll try on my konq.
<Extreme_Unction> I use Firefox 1.5.1 primarily, but why not give it a go.
<seank> Extreme_Unction: any i try, but try http://www.break.com/index/noworkwank.html
<Extreme_Unction> You need mplayer, correct?
<seank> huh?
<Extreme_Unction> well, that's what your trying to use anyway
<seank> no, i don't have mplayer.
<seank> kaffeine.
<Extreme_Unction> ahh
<Extreme_Unction> I'll install that then
<Extreme_Unction> Wait!
<Extreme_Unction> Have you installed kaffeine-gstreamer?
<seank> it's stupid that it crashes though... it should just tell me i don't have the right stuff and then not show it.. not frickin crash teh thing.
<seank> Extreme_Unction: that's already installed.
<rocinante> what is the command to renew my lease from a dhcp server?
<farous> rocinante: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<rocinante> farous: thank you
<farous> yw :)
<Extreme_Unction> You beat me by one second!
<Extreme_Unction> Heh
<farous> Extreme_Unction: how are you my firend
<Extreme_Unction> Good
<farous> lol am still messed up after the exam so sorry for spell
<Extreme_Unction> Hehe
<Extreme_Unction> I just took FCAT (Florida Assessment Test)
<ryanakca> how do you make konversation auto-replace/complete words.... ex: :) becomes 
<Extreme_Unction> seank: No idea, sorry.. if you fix it tell me.. I'd like to know aswell.
<Extreme_Unction> I'd say your best bet is to switch Kaffeine to the Xine engine.
<rocinante> farous: i'm good to go
<rocinante> thanks again
<farous> ur welcomed my freind
<Extreme_Unction> Can anyone help me get Gaim to expel sound properly? At the moment, I hear nothing from Gaim!
<farous> hm gaim and sound though i run it all the time do not know what sound you are talking about
<farous> so i guess it never worked here :)
<Extreme_Unction> When you pm someone it should make a sound!
<Extreme_Unction> It worked fine on Gnome/Windows
<SmrtJustin> I kind of have an odd problem, in Opera or Firefox, when I scroll really fast up, it goes Back, and when I scroll really fast down, it goes Forward, is there anyway to fix this, cuz I love scrolling through pages really fast...
<seank> where can i get w32codecs?
<farous> !tell seank about restricted
<farous> seank follow ubotu link there is a link to where you can download it
<Extreme_Unction> Also, I can't get sound working on Firefox (Flash game)
<csseyah> hello guys!
<csseyah> question pls!!!! may i???
<Extreme_Unction> Go for it
<csseyah> hey guys
<farous> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<csseyah> how can i copy a file from one folder to anothe folder in konsole????
<farous> csseyah: man cp
<csseyah> good
<csseyah> thanks!!!
<farous> cp <source file> <destination file>
<farous> yur w :)
<csseyah> farous???
<csseyah> is that source file or source folder????
<farous> csseyah: that is the syntax for copy
<farous> csseyah: /dir/source file =<source file>
<csseyah> how can i put that file to another folder bro
<csseyah> ic
<crxyem> use the cp command
<csseyah> farous do u know how to hackproof????
<farous> csseyah: hackproof ?? am not familiar with the term
<csseyah> ic
<csseyah> hackproof means... using hacking tools in linux/ unix
<farous> csseyah: as in hack a pc or hack a program as in reverse engineering
<farous> hacking progs I do form time to time. but pcs am not interested
<csseyah> ahh ic
<csseyah> farous YoUR the MAN... thanks!!!
<farous> csseyah: good luck my freind
<csseyah> farous one thing more! did u already configured ur server??? can u give me some manual on how to config my server co'z im newbie if you don't mind , thanks!
<farous> csseyah: i am not running a server here
<farous> just my laptop
<csseyah> ic
<farous> csseyah: visit wiki.ubuntu.com
<csseyah> but if u have some manual on how to configured can u share it????
<csseyah> ok\
<csseyah> thanks!
<farous> there are help documents there that will give you a good push
<farous> csseyah: look for the help documents or just documents should be neare the top
<csseyah> sure!
<csseyah> tnx
<karat> I've got onboard audio that I tried disabling in the BIOS but it still pops up under lspci and so it still gets the alsa0 spot
<Extreme_Unction> I can't get sound to work in Gaim or Firefox, anyone know how to fix this?
<Joe12345> Hello
<Joe666> hey
<Joe666> anyone there
<frank23> maybe
<CellarDoor> hey all
<CellarDoor> a friend came around and I showed him Apollon
<CellarDoor> he was impressed (he's a windows user)
<frank23> yeah. its the only program I know that gets into FastTrack
<CellarDoor> yeah, he saw that I was connected to three different networks at once and said, "ooh you have the powa"
<CellarDoor> but... he said (not that its that important), "whats with the crap name ?"
<CellarDoor> so... I said what would you call it ?
<CellarDoor> I had already explained to him that it was a giFT client
<CellarDoor> so he goes, "its a KDE app... filesharing... all these KDE apps seem to have a K in their names (which he also finds annoying)..."... "nevertheless" he said...
<CellarDoor> and he goes... "filesharing... K... sharK"
<CellarDoor> sharK
<CellarDoor> I thought... hey, you know, thats not bad
<frank23> shark...  yeah
<CellarDoor> I'm only telling you guys cause there's no one in #apollon atm
<CellarDoor> :P
<CellarDoor> they might be loath to consider a name change, but I thought, sharK is catchy
<Extreme_Unction> Lol
<frank23> maybe it's too piratey though ;)
<Extreme_Unction> I need to think up a unique but catchy name..
<CellarDoor> frank23: lol yeah maybe :)
<Extreme_Unction> Had to ditch my old identity because I was hated by too many people.. Ahh well.
<CellarDoor> lol
<Extreme_Unction> K-K-K UNIT! zOmG its da K-K-K UNIT!
<CellarDoor> eh ?
<goldbrick> !xcfg
<ubotu> [xcfg]  to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Extreme_Unction> Lol, every one and a while I do find it slightly annoying that almost all of my software starts with a K
<Extreme_Unction> Or atleast has a K (amaroK)
<CellarDoor> hehe
<CellarDoor> yeah
<Extreme_Unction> Better than G, I suppose.
<Extreme_Unction> :)
<CellarDoor> lol
<CellarDoor> It can be a bit annoying, but I liked "sharK"
<Extreme_Unction> Heh, my system administrators are idiots @ my school, a bit off topic.
<CellarDoor> slightly
<frank23> I don't know why they chose K... it doesn't stand for anything does it?
<Extreme_Unction> Booted up FreeSBIE and they said "I was hacking the network."
<CellarDoor> I'm not sure
<CellarDoor> I think it originally stood for Kool
<Extreme_Unction> Woah, I skipped the fucking network login, whoop-de-doo.
<Extreme_Unction> Oh Noes!! THE BIG AND BAD FREEBSD
<Extreme_Unction> Seriously, I wanted to nail him.. he didn't even know what FreeBSD was, or BSD, or Linux.
<CellarDoor> what the...
<Extreme_Unction> The retards they hire as 'system administrators' this day.. he ran off of XP.
<frank23> you know what   fvwm    stands for?
<Extreme_Unction> I'm only fifteen and I could do a better job!
<Extreme_Unction> !fvwm
<ubotu> Extreme_Unction: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CellarDoor> a sysadmin who doesnt know what FreeBSD or Linux is ? erm... does he know what Unix is ?
<CellarDoor> frank23: no idea
<Extreme_Unction> Well, all of that, to him, registers as a "Hacking tool."
<frank23> on the website they say  f...... virtual windows manager
<CellarDoor> argh
<CellarDoor> oh
<Extreme_Unction> All he does to sysadmin is run a shitty client on our computer in which he can watch/control/etc (Like VNC.. only for a whole network)
<Extreme_Unction> net stop client32
<Extreme_Unction> Woah!
<Extreme_Unction> Fucking owned!
<CellarDoor> thats what our sysadmin at work does
<CellarDoor> its all windows there
<CellarDoor> losers
<Extreme_Unction> Heh, just end the service.
<Extreme_Unction> I boot up to FreeSBIE or a live linux disk because I don't feel like screwing with Windows.. I usually just use OpenOffice..
<Extreme_Unction> But no, I can't use OpenOffice.. I get in trouble for using hacking tools. I'm hacking with OpenOffice 2.. Woah!
<CellarDoor> I put a live linux cd in the bosses computer once
<Extreme_Unction> I also like to actually program Java once and a while
<CellarDoor> I booted his comp with a live Cd in it and left it like that
<Extreme_Unction> Lol
<frank23> Extreme_Unction: did he actually use the word hack for what you were doing?
<CellarDoor> he nearly had a heart attack
<Extreme_Unction> Yes!
<Extreme_Unction> He said I was bringing 'hacking software' to school.
<frank23> Extreme_Unction: lol
<CellarDoor> open office ?
<Extreme_Unction> and confiscated my disk!
<Extreme_Unction> What the fuck!
<Extreme_Unction> No, Linux in general.
<Extreme_Unction> He through away my disk.
<Extreme_Unction> FFS
<Extreme_Unction> threw *
<Extreme_Unction> I had to go to wally world and get a new disk.
<CellarDoor> I would have gone straight to the principle's office and told him about it and said they should sack him for total incompetence
<Extreme_Unction> Everyone around here is totally incompitent.
<CellarDoor> didnt you make a big fuss ?
<CellarDoor> I would
<Extreme_Unction> I got in trouble because some kid decided to keep pestering me because he thought I was 'hacking the school' while I was compiling some Java/etc in Konsole.
<CellarDoor> go sick man
<Extreme_Unction> Heh, fussing just makes things worst when people are an idiot about a subject!
<CellarDoor> start shouting at people
<CellarDoor> tell them what you think of them
<Extreme_Unction> I don't want to be banned from computers, when I have two computer-orientated classes in which I'd fail.. and I'm on the verge of it!
<CellarDoor> take it higher
<CellarDoor> stupidity needs to be nipped in the bud
<Extreme_Unction> Towards the end of the year I'm going to use FreeSBIE to extract the SAM password hashes, and use rainbow tables to crack the admin password and give it to everyone.
<Extreme_Unction> Heh.
<Extreme_Unction> Or something to that extent.
<CellarDoor> what did they confiscate again ?
<Extreme_Unction> I don't know :\
<Extreme_Unction> Only my FreeSBIE disk.. but seriously! I don't want to go to wally world.
<Extreme_Unction> and he bitched and moaned at me..
<CellarDoor> demand it back
<Extreme_Unction> Lol
<Extreme_Unction> He threw it away.
<CellarDoor> seriously
<CellarDoor> thats stealing
<Extreme_Unction> I'll demand he order me an official copy from a distro vendor
<Extreme_Unction> :)
<CellarDoor> demand it
<CellarDoor> its theft
<csseyah> guys! help here!!!
<CellarDoor> I'm serious
<csseyah> what is the command for installing firefox
<CellarDoor> being a teacher doesnt give him the right to simply take something that doesnt belong to him
<Rebecca> apt-get install firefox  (?)
<csseyah> got it
<csseyah> thank rebecca
<csseyah> muwaaHHh
<Rebecca> that's a guess, lol
<CellarDoor> sudo apt-get install firefox ;)
<Extreme_Unction> Heh, you should probably use the tutorial on how to update to 1.5.1 while your at it.
<Extreme_Unction> Also, you should probably add some repositories to update to KDE 3.5.1 if you haven't!
<CellarDoor> meh
<Extreme_Unction> Anyways, CellarDoor.. I'm a shitty at bitching!
<CellarDoor> I think I'll just wait till april for dapper
<Extreme_Unction> Stupid people keep arguing even if they know they're wrong
<Extreme_Unction> I know that good
<frank23> Extreme_Unction: Stupid people keep arguing; they don't know if they're wrong or not
<CellarDoor> Extreme_Unction: seriously, you should go to your principle and tell him that you had something taken which should not have been and that if its not replaced youre going to the police to report a theft.
<Extreme_Unction> frank23: Someone kept arguing that WINE was an emulator when I showed him what it stood for!
<Extreme_Unction> On the official website!
<frank23> hehe
<CellarDoor> tell them, "ignorance is not a virtue"
<Extreme_Unction> CellarDoor: I'd rather just fuck with them!
<csseyah> wow
<csseyah> :p
<CellarDoor> stand on some principles
<Extreme_Unction> I'm good at finding vulnerabilities, not bitching.
<CellarDoor> dont give open source a bad name by misbehaving
<CellarDoor> cause you'll give ignorant people that impression
<Extreme_Unction> Yeah, there is NO RULE about booting up FreeSBIE!
<Extreme_Unction> Or any linux!
<CellarDoor> they'll only believe more strongly what they believed in the first place
<CellarDoor> if you mess with them
<CellarDoor> so educate them
<Extreme_Unction> Hmmm, I didn't make a big deal about it then.. I suppose it isn't too late to bring up a complaint on the issue.
<CellarDoor> throw things at them like, "a teacher who cannot learn, should not teach"
<Extreme_Unction> Oh man, we have the most retarded classes!
<csseyah> :p
<Extreme_Unction> I'm in a class where we get a MOS degree.. That is so useful.
<CellarDoor> MOS ?
<Extreme_Unction> Microsoft Office Specialist.
<CellarDoor> hahahahahahaha
<csseyah> wowie
<CellarDoor> :P
<Extreme_Unction> The only classes that show ANY challenge at all are Drafting.. Which is pretty easy.
<Extreme_Unction> AutoCAD
<Extreme_Unction> We had Java programming class (Basics), and VB (EWWWWWWWWWWW) but noone passed them ever so they took them out.
<Extreme_Unction> lol
<CellarDoor> go to your principle and ask to be expelled
<Extreme_Unction> Heh, I couldn't have that unfortunately.
<Extreme_Unction> I need a scholarship.. not exactly rich.
<CellarDoor> tell them your afraid if you stay there any longer your brain might liquify ;)
<_adub> what is the latest stable kernel i can apt-get install
<Extreme_Unction> I am going to transfer to ATC (Advanced Technology Center) in 11th grade.
<CellarDoor> Extreme_Unction: is that better ?
<Extreme_Unction> ATC is big on hardware and they've got some good classes.. even as extreme as Assembly programming
<CellarDoor> meh
<Extreme_Unction> And you can take a lot of college classes there and save some money.
<duckdown> Hey all.. I just installed Dapper 4-Kubuntu over Dapper 4-Ubuntu (Sick of gnome, and the ugly brown themes.)..  And I uncommented the pre-commented lines from /etc/apt/sources.list and did an 'apt-get update' but 'apt-cache search snes' is yielding NO packages; when I was in Ubuntu Dapper there were at least 5..  Can someone search for 'snes' and see if some Emulator packages come up
<CellarDoor> ok
<CellarDoor> eek
<Extreme_Unction> duckdown: Compile zsnes yourself or look for a .deb/repository with it.
<Extreme_Unction> I compile zsnes myself last time :\
<duckdown> hmm is that better than SNES9X ?
<Extreme_Unction> much
<duckdown> serious. thanks man
<duckdown> let me check it out
<Extreme_Unction> It's even got a battle net application (Compatible with Linux)
<Extreme_Unction> www.zbattle.net
<duckdown> you don't have it in your apt-cache though?
<duckdown> cause i dont
<Extreme_Unction> No, sorry.. I don't have it any more.
<duckdown> ok thanks
<Extreme_Unction> I suggest you build it or search the web for a deb package.
<duckdown> i'll try building it i guess :D
<Extreme_Unction> kyle@Linuxbox:~$ apt-cache search snes
<Extreme_Unction> kodo - mouse odometer for KDE
<Extreme_Unction> adonthell - A 2D graphical roleplaying game
<Extreme_Unction> gcpegg - Global Consciousness Project EGG Software
<Extreme_Unction> visualboyadvance - a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator
<Extreme_Unction> Sorry for the paste :\
<CellarDoor> bbl
<Extreme_Unction> duckdown: You need nasm to compile it, by the way!
<Extreme_Unction> !nasm
<ubotu> Extreme_Unction: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Extreme_Unction> :\
<Extreme_Unction> Well, it's on my apt-cache
<Rebecca> does kubuntu support ati cards automaticly?
<Extreme_Unction> I believe you need a driver for full support.
<Rebecca> ok
<Extreme_Unction> downduck: I'll play you some zsnes in a bit on netplay if you want
<Extreme_Unction> and if you need help compiling it, just ask, downduck :D
<duckdown> Extreme_Unction: yeah, its needed a bunch of stuff
<duckdown> nasm, zlib, libpong
<duckdown> *libpng
<duckdown> yay, compiled ok ;)
<Extreme_Unction> Ahh
<Extreme_Unction> I got sound init failed
<duckdown> Extreme_Unction: Is it for X ?
<Extreme_Unction> but got it compiled right
<Extreme_Unction> It works in X, yes..
<Extreme_Unction> I'm not sure about running it without X.
<Extreme_Unction> do you get sound init failed when you start it.. duckdown?
<duckdown> newp
<Extreme_Unction> HHHHHHMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!
<Extreme_Unction> It doesn't say that in your shell?
<duckdown> i think the sound engine blows in this
<duckdown> i tried it on kubuntu
<duckdown> err Ubuntu
<duckdown> had to move to snes9x for good sound emulation
<duckdown> Nope, my sound works, its just choppy
<Extreme_Unction> Heh
<Extreme_Unction> You using Alsa?
<duckdown> yeah
<duckdown> damn it, the sound sucks
<Extreme_Unction> I'll try to fix it
<Extreme_Unction> but
<Extreme_Unction> Let me load up a ROM
<duckdown> sure
<duckdown> it worked great in snes9x :S
<Extreme_Unction> I can't get it to work at all!
<Extreme_Unction> Does your sound work in gaim .. duckdown?
<duckdown> it would im sure, but i dont like it
<duckdown> i like Kopete :-)
<Extreme_Unction> Mine doesn't!
<duckdown> oh, it does for sure sorry
<Extreme_Unction> It's very selective
<duckdown> i had it in Ubuntu
<Extreme_Unction> My sound worked perfectly in Ubuntu but most things fail in Kubuntu
<duckdown> the new Dappers are REAL good at auto-detection.. even detects my resolution right
<Extreme_Unction> Amarok/etc work
<duckdown> only thing it breaks
<Extreme_Unction> Ahh, you're on Dapper?
<duckdown> is my touchpad.. i have to manually edit xorg.conf
<duckdown> yep
<Extreme_Unction> Heh, well my sound doesn't work for many things
<Extreme_Unction> Gaim, Firefox, Zsnes
<duckdown> Let me ask you this
<duckdown> open up the Konsole
<duckdown> and press BACKSPACE at the prompt
<duckdown> does an ultra-loud bell ring?
<Extreme_Unction> Yes
<duckdown> thats my #1 complaint in Kubuntu
<csseyah> hey guys!!! i interrupt ur conversations :p i would like to ask something!!! how can i make a file -> libjavaplugin_oji.so
<duckdown> ok well that thing drives me nuts
<duckdown> its so damn loud
<duckdown> I don't know how to disable it forever
<Extreme_Unction> lol
<Extreme_Unction> I do
<duckdown> nice
<Extreme_Unction> System Notifications in Sound & Multimedia in System Settings?
<Extreme_Unction> HOLY toledo
<Extreme_Unction> I just made a system ring that could wake up the neighbors
<duckdown> hahahaha
<duckdown> oh man thats classic
<Extreme_Unction> Man! I want sound!
<Extreme_Unction> Sound!
<Extreme_Unction> Yay
<Extreme_Unction> You fond of Contra 3, duckdown?
<duckdown> sure
<duckdown> contras were sweet
<duckdown> i loved super-punch out
<duckdown> thats what im trying to find
<duckdown> google shows nothing but spam sites when looking for roms :(
<Extreme_Unction> Would you like to netplay me contra 3?
<Extreme_Unction> Ahhh, I have a few good ones
<duckdown> I can't use ZSNES
<Extreme_Unction> Why not?
<duckdown> my sound is choppy
<duckdown> I have to use snes9x, which I just installed
<Extreme_Unction> Heh, you sure you're using ALSA??
<duckdown> Positively
<duckdown> intel_ich
<Extreme_Unction> Does Snes9x have a deb package?
<duckdown> it has net mplay too
<duckdown> not sure, i download the binary
<duckdown> hang on
<duckdown> www.snes9x.com
<Extreme_Unction> Well, if you give me linkage I'll play some Contra 3 with you
<duckdown> okay
<duckdown> http://vincent.grigorieff.free.fr/snes9x/
<duckdown> there ya go
<vexx> startkeylogger
<vexx> guess nobody running norton
<Extreme_Unction> duckdown: I got my contra 3 from www.sexy-nerd.com
<Extreme_Unction> http://www.sexy-nerd.com/snesroms.php
<duckdown> right on!
<duckdown> it has good ones
<duckdown> super punch out ;)
<duckdown> thanks
<klaus> hey
<klaus> i need help
<klaus> can sum1 tell me how i can get java so that i can run frostwire?
<frank23> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Extreme_Unction> Weeeeeelllllll
<Extreme_Unction> I can help you klaus
<klaus> awesome
<klaus> lol
<Extreme_Unction> http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Extreme_Unction> Download that, and dpkg -i it
<Extreme_Unction> Then do
<klaus> i have the jadeide.zip pack
<klaus> i'm new to linux.. baby sets man lol
<klaus> i don't know anything lol
<Extreme_Unction> Weeeeeeeellllllll
<Extreme_Unction> Download http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Extreme_Unction> Thats the proper JRE 1.5
<klaus> ooo
<klaus> alright
<Extreme_Unction> duckdown: We'll netplay in a minute, Contra 3.. ok?
<duckdown> you got snes9x?
<Extreme_Unction> Tell me when that's done, klaus
<duckdown> weird the sound isnt working for super punch out :S
<Extreme_Unction> Yeah, I'm setting it up
<duckdown> but works great for FF2
<duckdown> How can you set it up? Mine is just crappy command line
<duckdown> snes9x rom.smc
<klaus> extreme how long u gonna b on?... i'm in the process right now
<Extreme_Unction> I stay up until work at 5am
<Extreme_Unction> So.. All night
<klaus> lol
<klaus> alright
<Extreme_Unction> Anyways, you got an nvidia card?
<duckdown> How can i find out what is using /dev/dsp
<duckdown> something locked my damn sound
<Extreme_Unction> duckdown:Where can I edit resolution/controls?
<Extreme_Unction> Hmm.. kill artsd
<Extreme_Unction> That's what I do
<duckdown> Extreme_Unction: exactly what i'd like to know
<duckdown> i just adjust the window size
<duckdown> with the cursor
<duckdown> theres a detailed readme but i didnt bother :P
<duckdown> yay there it goes :) workin again
<duckdown> super punch out here i come
<duckdown> when you're ready to rock
<duckdown> let me know
* duckdown doesnt play fullscreen ;P
<Extreme_Unction> I'd like to rock right now but I refuse to play without my controls
* Extreme_Unction is reading shit
<duckdown> heehee
<Extreme_Unction> Whatever, I'll use the lame controls!!
<duckdown> oh man i'm ripping it up in punch out
<duckdown> i dont know how to netplay though
<duckdown> check out the syntax
<duckdown> i know it supports it
<Extreme_Unction> !
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Extreme_Unction
<_redondos> hello!
<_redondos> how do I enter to another chanell ?
<duckdown>  /join
<_redondos> with konversation
<_redondos> ok
<_redondos> thanks
<Extreme_Unction> duckdown
<Extreme_Unction> Linux snes9x doesn't support netplay I don't believe!!
<Extreme_Unction> Plus in the faq he says Zsnes is better netplay.. You should try to fix your audio problem :\
<duckdown> sure but how
<Extreme_Unction> I could check out your system using remote desktop or something if you want..
<duckdown> in kubuntu?
<Extreme_Unction> Yes
<Extreme_Unction> Do you have Krdc?
<Extreme_Unction> Krfb for the server, actually.
<duckdown> i doubt you could figure it out without hearing it
<duckdown> what the hell could it be..
<duckdown> it plays.. but its crackly
<Extreme_Unction> hmmm!
<duckdown> im in zsnes right now
<Extreme_Unction> Do you have the gstreamer0.8-plugins package?
<duckdown> whoa
<duckdown> mighta fixed it
<duckdown> sample rates
<Extreme_Unction> Is it fixed, duck?
<duckdown> think so, I gotta lower the sample rate by one
<duckdown> one setting
<duckdown> seems to be good now
<duckdown> hang on, let me fool around
<Extreme_Unction> Zsnes is much better, anyway!
<duckdown> yeah at least it has an interface! lol
<Extreme_Unction> Snes9x sucks dick in network play on windows anyway, that being put rightly..
<duckdown> hehehe
<Extreme_Unction> All I remember is lag playing with someone on a network parallel to mine.
<duckdown> :O
<Extreme_Unction> Where would be a proper directory to stick Zsnes anyway?
<duckdown> usr/local/bin
<Extreme_Unction> The whole folder? I'm new to Linux in general.
<Extreme_Unction> Or just the executable?
<duckdown> im a rookie too :D
<duckdown> just the executable
<Extreme_Unction> Then where does it get it's config files?
<duckdown> did you compile it?
<duckdown> you do a 'make'
<Extreme_Unction> Yes
<duckdown> followed by 'make install'
<duckdown> and it does it all for you
<Extreme_Unction> Oh! I didn't do make install
<Extreme_Unction> Silly fucking me!
<duckdown> lol :)
<Extreme_Unction> Man
<duckdown> haha dont be so hard on yourself :D
<Extreme_Unction> Look @ all that ASM code.
<Extreme_Unction> That is some crazy emulator
<duckdown> ya i know diddly about coding
<Extreme_Unction> I like Java and C
<Extreme_Unction> but I code a little bit of ASM
<Extreme_Unction> Boy, coding ASM for snes is no fun
<duckdown> oh man zsnes workin good now
<duckdown> punch out runnin sweet
<Extreme_Unction> I got a good idea
<Extreme_Unction> duckdown: What is a suitable place to stick yer r0ms?
<duckdown> just ~/roms
<duckdown>  /home/YOU/roms
<duckdown> excellent
<duckdown> beers are ice cold too
<duckdown> beers & snes games
<duckdown> sounds like a plan
<Extreme_Unction> Haha, I wish I could myself.
<duckdown> :)
<Extreme_Unction> Hey
<Extreme_Unction> www.zbattle.net
<Extreme_Unction> It's a battle net thing for zsnes
<duckdown> one sec just setting up my MSN
<duckdown> i forgot to
<Extreme_Unction> Just copy the executable into the same directory as zsnes
<duckdown> ok
<duckdown> hang on
<Extreme_Unction> cp zbat /usr/local/bin then run it.. set up your crap and we'll play
<Extreme_Unction> Better then entering IP and there are always people on it!
<Extreme_Unction> Ok well duckdown, Tell me when you got zbat up and running and we'll play some contra 3!
<duckdown> dcc me the rom i guess
<Extreme_Unction> Second
<Extreme_Unction> Actually
<duckdown> i cant see the link on zbattle.net
<duckdown> to download it
<Extreme_Unction> it's on sexy-nerd.com
<duckdown> i dont have flash installed
<Extreme_Unction> Second then
<duckdown> hehee thanks
<Extreme_Unction> You have QT 3.1.x?
<Extreme_Unction> http://zbattle.net/files/zbattle.net-1.09sr1.tar.gz
<duckdown> not too sure, its a stock dapper installation
<duckdown> kde uses QT
<Extreme_Unction> Should
<duckdown> so id assume so
<Extreme_Unction> Get it there
<Extreme_Unction> and get the rom @ sexy-nerd.com
<Extreme_Unction> Got it yet, duckdown?
<Extreme_Unction> Got it yet, duckdown?
<klaus> hey extreme
<klaus> i'm back
<Extreme_Unction> Hey
<klaus> its done
<Extreme_Unction> Ok
<klaus> now what lol
<Extreme_Unction> Now open up Konsole
<klaus> do i have to unpack it or anything?
<Extreme_Unction> Got it open?
<Extreme_Unction> no
<klaus> ok
<Extreme_Unction> Got Konsole open?
<klaus> yea
<Extreme_Unction> Type in
<Extreme_Unction> sudo dpkg -i Jre1.5.0.bin       (Replace jre.1.5.0.bin with your .deb location)
<klaus> where did it save to?
<klaus> its not on my desktop
<Extreme_Unction> D/W
<Extreme_Unction> It did it right?
<Extreme_Unction> now do
<Extreme_Unction> sudo update-alternatives java
<Extreme_Unction> and select the last one
<klaus> ok i got it
<Extreme_Unction> That's your default Java now
<Extreme_Unction> Have phun
<Extreme_Unction> What did you need it for, anyway?
<Extreme_Unction> do this though..
<Extreme_Unction> do the command "java -version" (Minus the quotes) and paste me the output
<klaus> hmm
<klaus> i can't find the bin file
<Extreme_Unction> Well
<Extreme_Unction> Just do java -version
<Extreme_Unction> real quick
<Extreme_Unction> and paste me the output
<klaus> control.tar.gz   data.tar.gz   debian-binary
<klaus> those are the files i got from it
<Extreme_Unction> From java -version??
<Extreme_Unction> No!
<Extreme_Unction> Just do java -version and paste me the output
<Extreme_Unction> No need for ANY of that!
<klaus> klaus@gunther:~$ java -version
<klaus> java version "1.4.2"
<klaus> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<klaus> Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<klaus> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<klaus> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<klaus> klaus@gunther:~$
<robotgeek> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Extreme_Unction> Ok, you have the bin file.. right?
<klaus> i dunno
<Extreme_Unction> http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<klaus> i sent u all that i got from that thing
<klaus> i got 3 files
<Extreme_Unction> You need one deb!
<Extreme_Unction> Forget bin
<Extreme_Unction> I meant deb.. oops
<klaus> lol
<Extreme_Unction> Do you have the deb file?
<klaus> i can't fine it
<Extreme_Unction> http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<klaus> that link just sent me those 3 files
<Extreme_Unction> It sent you a .deb ffs
<Extreme_Unction> Look at the trailing url
<Extreme_Unction> .deb
<klaus> ok
<Extreme_Unction> Tell me when you have the .deb
<klaus> ok
<_redondos> hello
<_redondos> a question...
<Extreme_Unction> Shoot
<_redondos> can anyone recommend me a good sound editor for kubuntu breezy ?
<_redondos> i were searching.. but... :(
<_redondos> too much dependencies
<Extreme_Unction> try sourceforge.net
<brydenn> k i need a little help trying to find my windows hard drive heh
<brydenn> i thought it woulda mounted automatically or something
<[{cool}] > hey
<[{cool}] > :)
<brydenn> i got my windows HD as a slave
<Extreme_Unction> Use the mount command then?
<brydenn> well... what is it and how do i know the name of the HD to mount it?
<Extreme_Unction> try looking in /media
<_redondos> system settings>disk and filesystems
<Extreme_Unction> Anyone wanna netplay some zsnes?
<_redondos> with setuid root
<_redondos> it's sequencial
<_redondos> windows partitions can only be stored at first of the hd
<_redondos> it's hda1
<_redondos> mount it in /media/hda1
<duckdown> hey
<_redondos> ?
<duckdown> i had to do something sorry Extreme_Unction
<Extreme_Unction> Ahh
<Extreme_Unction> Can you grab zbattle.net?
<duckdown> yeah
<duckdown> i got it
<Extreme_Unction> Ok
<duckdown> setting up ./zbat right now
<Extreme_Unction> ok
<Extreme_Unction> Just copy the executable to your bin where zsnes is
<Extreme_Unction> brb in 5
<Extreme_Unction> duckdown
<Extreme_Unction> I'm bback
<_redondos> bryden, I cant post private msgs
<_redondos> write here!
<brydenn> ok i did what you asked
<brydenn> and i see my HD in Disk & Filesystems
<brydenn> but i still dont know how to mount it say... on the desktop or whatever so I can access it as usual
<_redondos> well.. there it should say.. the mount point
<brydenn> yah its HDB1
<_redondos> the folder where it is stored..
<_redondos> no.. a folder,
<_redondos> thats a dev
<brydenn> well where is the mount point for it?
<brydenn> do i have to go browsing for it?
<_redondos> all is stored in
<_redondos> "/media"
<_redondos> or go to "storage media"
<brydenn> this is F'ed up then
<brydenn> ya been there
<brydenn> i have 3 cd roms there and a floppy
<brydenn> no HDs
<_redondos> ...
<brydenn> and in reality... i only have 2 physical CD Drives
<_redondos> wait
<_redondos> yes I see..
<_redondos> hdb...
<brydenn> k :)
<brydenn> yah the dev is HDB1
<_redondos> there is a button..
<_redondos> "disable"
<_redondos> or "enable"
<brydenn> disabled
<_redondos> did you found it out ?
<brydenn> shit brb
<_redondos> click
<_redondos> enable
<_redondos> like root.. always
<_redondos> ?
<_redondos> yes
<klaus> extreme u there?
<klaus> hello
<klaus> extreme?
<_redondos> brydenn ????
<me2win> what do i use to mount cue files in kde?
<Extreme_Unction> Yeah
<frank23> yeehah! I managed to connect to my cell phone with bitpim.sourceforge.net
<klaus> hey man
<klaus> ok
<klaus> i'm ryd
<klaus> rdy
<klaus> found the deb file
<klaus> but there are 2
<Extreme_Unction> What the fuck
<Extreme_Unction> I gave you the DIRECT LINK to one DEB file.
<me2win> !cue
<ubotu> me2win: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<klaus> the same thing... ones .deb and the other is .deb.part
<me2win> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Extreme_Unction> .deb.part means you didn't download it all the way
<klaus> ok
<klaus> i'll delete that one?
<Extreme_Unction> No
<Extreme_Unction> both are fucked
<klaus> well wtf
<klaus> give me that link again..
<klaus> i'll just redownload it yet again
<robotgeek> Extreme_Unction: please mind your language
<klaus> extreme?
<Extreme_Unction> I'm sorry, but the issue here is you need to learn how to download a file.
<Extreme_Unction> Sorry.
<klaus> lol
<klaus> well whats the problem?
<Extreme_Unction> a .part is made when a file is downloading/was partially downloaded
<Extreme_Unction> That's the problem
<Extreme_Unction> Meaning you don't have it downloaded.
<klaus> yea but i had both the .deb and one .deb.part
<Extreme_Unction> the .deb is made too
<klaus> ok
<Extreme_Unction> but it's not complete
<klaus> well what would cause the download to fail?
<klaus> that one downloaded til atleat up in the 90 sum % bc i went to get food and it was still goin at 91% i think
<Extreme_Unction> Delete them both and redownload them, then..
<klaus> i am
<klaus> i need the link
<klaus> if u would sir
<Extreme_Unction> http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/java/sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<_redondos> bye bye
<_redondos> I love you all
<_redondos> hahaha!
<klaus> the download automatically starts..
<klaus> it selects the file
<Extreme_Unction> Then don't use Konqueror
<klaus> i don't have anything else
<Extreme_Unction> Get firefox or something
<klaus> i just started gettin inot linx.
<klaus> ..
<klaus> yesterday lol
<Extreme_Unction> Your job to get the file..
<klaus> i can find the folder tho..
<Extreme_Unction> ok
<Extreme_Unction> I have work to do
<klaus> i know
<Extreme_Unction> (Type lynx in console?..)
<klaus> not found
<klaus> ok fuck it
<klaus> i'll let this thing download 2night
<klaus> i'll talk to sum1 bout it tomorrow morning
<Extreme_Unction> k
<klaus> thanks for tryin to help me out tho
<sambagirl> anything such as themes for kubuntu?
<Extreme_Unction> kde-look.org
<Extreme_Unction> ttyl all I gotta get on FreeBSD for a bit
<carlk> !ubotu seen
<sambagirl> thank you
<ronaldson40> how do i enable irda on the laptop
<ronaldson40> hi
<ronaldson40> anybody....
<robotgeek> hey ronaldson40
<ronaldson40> hi
<ronaldson40> I installed the Irda tools from Adept
<ronaldson40> however I cannot find where can i enable the Irda
<robotgeek> ronaldson40: lemme google
<ronaldson40> k
<robotgeek> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/IrDA/IrDA.html this page has details at the bottom
<robotgeek> ronaldson40: ^^
<ronaldson40> I am checkin it out
<ronaldson40> robotgeek can i download this package thru adept
<robotgeek> !info irda-utils
<ubotu> irda-utils: (IrDA management and handling utilities), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.9.16-9ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 64 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<ronaldson40> yah i installed that
<ronaldson40> but i cannot find it on the settings page
<ronaldson40> I mean the system and settings page
<ronaldson40> how do i activate it
<me2win> !scp
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<_root> hi
<ronaldson40> I downloaded the flash player installer for konqueror
<ronaldson40> and installed it in directory /usr/lib/mozilla
<ronaldson40> however it still says flash not detecte
<ronaldson40> d
<ronaldson40> how do i resolve this
<robotgeek> ronaldson40: sorry, no clue
<ronaldson40> k
<[Vampis] > morning :)
<_redondos> say something
<[Vampis] > "something"
<[Vampis] > there..
<[Vampis] > happy ?
<_redondos> tell a joke
<[Vampis] > ok
<[Vampis] > Do you have a mirror there you are=?
<_redondos> ???
<[Vampis] > yes or no ?
<_redondos> haha
<[Vampis] > now u got it :P
<_redondos> "in a world without frontiers, who needs Gates and Windows..."
<Extreme_Unction> Anyone wanna play Contra 3?
<_redondos> algun rgentino por aca ???
<_redondos> algun Argentino por aca mierda???
<GullyFoyle> amarok won't start for me after i installed gstreamer0.8-mad and amarok xine. where can i paste the rror message so someone can help?
<Extreme_Unction> get gstreamer0.8-plugins and also make sure your engine is gstreamer and output module is alsasink (If you use ALSA, which you should!)
<GullyFoyle> it won't start
<GullyFoyle> it hangs on the splash
<GullyFoyle> with an error window
<GullyFoyle> before it was using gstreamer engine and alsa. now i can't even look because it wont start
<farous> !seen ilba7r
<ubotu> ilba7r <n=ilba7r@d141-64-4.home.cgocable.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 5d 2h 36m 8s ago, saying: '!xgl'.
<GullyFoyle> yay i finally got amarok working
<[Vampis] > nice :)
<[Vampis] > how did u fix it ?
<GullyFoyle> ha dto change owner of /var/tmp/kdecache-"me"/ksycoca to me. it was owned by root for some reason after i installed amrok-xine and gstreamer0.8-mad
<[Vampis] > nice call of you to find it
<[Vampis] > :)
<[Vampis] > I'll never would have foundit
<GullyFoyle> error messages helped
<GullyFoyle> ran it from console to track errors
<Kamping_Kaiser> thsts a bug then ;) error messages arnt supposed to help :O
<tijn_> hehe
<GullyFoyle> har har
<tijn_> lameass
<tijn_> :(
* Kamping_Kaiser got an error message "an error has occured" during an ubuntu install
<tijn_> erhm :) i mean
<GullyFoyle> helpful
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<GullyFoyle> amarok is cool even using fluxbox i can run mouse over icon in systray to change volume
<GullyFoyle> fluxbox compiled with kde support is faster than kde
<GullyFoyle> works for me
<morrow> WIN-Key & numpad +/- works also ;-)
<GullyFoyle> oh yeah cool
<GullyFoyle> thx morrow, ya think i'd look some of this up eh?
<GullyFoyle> wow there's a lot of shortcuts
<GullyFoyle> get some use outta that WIN key
<morrow> yeah well.. my notebook has no win key
<GullyFoyle> you can reconfigure thouh
<morrow> i know but i'm already using every meta key :)
<chafe> i just installed
<chafe> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<chafe> i just installed
<chafe> i cannot edit /etc/hosts
<chafe> without root
<chafe> and i cant hostname newhostname without root either
<chafe> how do i fix this problem with sudo without being root??
<GullyFoyle> sudo nano /etc/hosts doesnt work?
<chafe> no
<chafe> sudo gives me this error
<chafe> i havent touched the installation yet, its fresh
<chafe> is this going to happen every time i install and dont call myself "localhost" ?
<GullyFoyle> what error does sudo give you?
<chafe> sudo: unable to lookup hostname via gethostbyname()
<chafe> aye, recovery mode
<chafe> thanks guys
<Supervisor> Is there anyway I can download all the updates and burn them on a CD?
<Supervisor> I don't have a good internet connection at home so I have o fetch the files at work
<Supervisor> And at work I merely have windows
<Chousuke> There's apt-zip but I don't know if there's a windiws version of it.
<tijn_> dunno
<Chousuke> windows*
<tijn_> dl'ing the packages and burning them would work, but you need linux i think
<Supervisor> I just want to know if there is a single rep where I can download all the patches
<Supervisor> cause there is no way to know which packages I need exactly
<Chousuke> Supervisor: you could download all the .debs, but that's a lot of work :/
<Chousuke> you could download the entire repository, too, but it's huge. :P
<Supervisor> Isn't there a single /update path for Breezy?
<ita> buon giorno
<ita> (not kubuntu, more kde specific i fear) - is there a keyboard shortcut like windows-m (minimize ALL windows / show desktop) with kde ?!
<Supervisor> Yes ita
<Supervisor> Ctrl + Alt + D
<Supervisor> You can set it however you like in KControl
<ita> nice!
<ita> thank you .. i missed that :)
<Supervisor> You're welcome
<xChomp> hi
<Supervisor> Hi xChomp
<xChomp> when i try to remove kaffeine, aptitude says that he wants to remove the kubuntu-desktop too. what exactly does that mean? will it remove the whole kde with all its applications?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's what's used to install Kubuntu from the cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can remove it if you want, but upgrades to the next version of Kubuntu may not go as smoothly
<xChomp> i see.. ok, thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<hirs> hi
<xChomp> hi hirs
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<xChomp> where can i see which package contains a special file? i have an application here called kbtserialchat, but if i wanna remove it with aptitude it says not found.
<[Vampis] > qpopmenu.h
<[Vampis] > cant find wich package to install to get that
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-cache search not helping?
<hirs> [Vampis] : it seems part of qt3-dev
<Kamping_Kaiser> [Vampis] : look in -dev files
<hirs> [Vampis] : you can search at packages.ubuntu.com
<[Vampis] > I did that
<hirs> you can search by file
<hirs> the second search box
<[Vampis] > weee
<[Vampis] > thanks :)
<hirs> does konqueror support smooth wheel scroll like firefox?
<[Vampis] > *compiling*
<[Vampis] > it worked :D
* [Vampis]  so happy
* Kamping_Kaiser is begining to work out why so many of these 'landrives' are being returned.
<cyne> anyone here tried kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<hirs> Has any one made work mouse gestures on KDE?
<hirs> cyne: me
<cyne> hirs, which do you prefer, and why?
<hatake_kakashi> cyne: different users different tastes
<hirs> i tried ubuntu for 3 months, but i finally switch to kubuntu, I love kde
<cyne> ok
<cyne> i'm downloading ubuntu at the moment
<Kamping_Kaiser> fwiw, i don't particularly like KDE, or the KDE blue :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> so i use ubuntu (in answer to your question)
<hirs> Kamping_Kaiser: you have themes ;)
<hatake_kakashi> I was on KDE for a while till I somewhat got sick of a process named gam_server so I switched to Gnome and I'm somewhat addicted to it after splitting a few hairs ;) *technically, it was a little challenging however I got around to get Gnome to my tastes*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) not a themey person
<hirs> there is also a simplekde project for those who likes simplicity
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi: Gnome had that problem as well. ( ist a Gnome daemon isnt it?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> all good now:)
<xChomp> where are my alsa mixer settings stored?
<hatake_kakashi> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah its still bugging me every so often on KDE but on Gnome that has somewhat gone down a bit. However it still is annoying when you don't really want it
<Kamping_Kaiser> hatake_kakashi: i agree about anoying.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> hi zusammen ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb :)
<xChomp> guten morgen, demotape ;)
<demotape> morgen xChomp
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just had a thought - if you unmount a sata hdd, you could hot swapt it couldnt you? because it's using the same bus (scsi) as usb drives do
<demotape> htte mal ne frage, kann mann die Live DVD irgendwie instalen?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<demotape> ahh ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i think the answer is yes
<xChomp> Kamping_Kaiser: where are the alsa mixer settings stored?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xChomp: not sure.
<fatejudger> is dmix broken in ALSA?
<fatejudger> KDE seems to grab up the sound system and not let it go
<fatejudger> as does gstreamer and Xine
<zax1> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought KDE used esd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> er
<Kamping_Kaiser> arts
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: it does
<_silje> hi everybody, is there someone who can help me to get my alsa drivers work?
<fatejudger> I was just saying that gstreamer and xine have the same problem as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah aok
<_silje> omg, i have sound, its just that i cant get sound when i play wmv files
<hirs> _silje:  do you have win32 codecs installed?
<hirs> w32codecs package
<_silje> hirs: yes
<_silje> hirs: i see the movie, but no sound
<hirs> wich player are you using?
<_silje> hirs: beep
<hirs> hum.. did you tried mplayer or kaffeine?
<_silje> hirs: ive tried kaffeine, it didnt work, so I followed i guide i found after a quick google search, it told me to install beep media player, it worked 50%, but i cant get sound
<hirs> _silje: bmp to play videos? strange guide.. mplayer has better codec support (the best in linux i think)
<_silje> is it just to do a "sudo apt-get install mplayer" or do i have to do other things, im a real newb so i cant do pretty much at my own
<tijn_> erhm, not sure but i think there is a mirc and xchat exploit
<hirs> _silje: yes
<_silje> before i switched to kubuntu i had gentoo, it worked just to emerge mplayer, and  it could play wmv files, but i tought that gentoo was harder than kubuntu, and that kubuntu was more "automatic" tha gentoo, so i switch, now im not so sure anymore
<_silje> couldnt find the package mplayer
<hirs> _silje: if doesn't work add this line to /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<_silje> ok hiris
<raphink> mplayer is not in universe
<raphink> it is in multiverse
<raphink> iird
<hirs> multiverse?
<raphink> iirc
<raphink> yeah
<hirs> _silje: sorry, change universe for multiverse
<raphink> and putting it in multiverse is already a risk ;)
<_silje> hirs: okey, so it will be now " deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<raphink> _silje: it's not that kubuntu is more automatized than gentoo or not
<raphink> _silje: gentoo packages anything, doesn't matter whether it has a licence or not, or whatever might be a problem
<farous> raphink: whay the risk ?
<hirs> _silje: yes, don't forget to do a apt-get update after adding the source
<_silje> i did
<raphink> _silje: we try to not provide any app, and provide only free apps by default
<_silje> or, im doing it now
<galvez> hello
<raphink> farous: juridic risk. mplayer shouldn't be redistributed iirc
<farous> ok thanx
<farous> is it the same also with gs-afpl
<_silje> so raphink: whats the diffrence between gentoo and ubuntu with kde?
<_silje> raphink: i use linux because i hate microsoft and all with it, and dont realy know the diffrence
<raphink> how do you mean with kde ?
<raphink> the main difference between gentoo and ubuntu is the package system
<_silje> hirs: i did
<_silje> sorry, ignore my last post
<hirs> _silje: for me the difference was in app installation speed :)
<raphink> _silje: gentoo provides ebuilds to be built by users with emerge, ubuntu focuses on binary packages for users
<_silje> hirs: isnt that because gentoo compiles all, that makes it a bit faster, but not very?
<galvez> excuseme, im new to linux, i installed kubuntu 5.10 just now, i opened a terminal and realized i didnt liked de name of the computer so i did this: sudo nano-w /etc/hosts and changed it for the one i like
<galvez> but now i cant make sudo anymore, can any of u guys help me ?
<tijn_> DCC SEND "ircsucks" 0 0 0
<DrJoene> erhm, tijn? wtf?
<tijn_> ups
<hirs> _silje: yes, once installed it's a bit faster, but I don't like to wait 2h to update kde
<raphink> galvez: /etc/hosts is not where to change your machine name. You should change it in /etc/hostname and have it fit with /etc/hosts
<galvez> raphink: but i cant do sudo anymore, it wont let me change anything
<raphink> galvez: did you set a root password ?
<_silje> now mplayer plays wmv files, with sound. But i cant change the aspect ration
<_silje> now mplayer plays wmv files, with sound. But i cant change the aspect ratio**
<galvez> raphink: no, i dont think so
<galvez> do i have to reinstall everything ?
<raphink> galvez: there are other options, but if you don't want to have further problems, I'd suggest you reinstall. I also suggest you think about the name of your host before installing ;)
<galvez> ok thank you very much
<raphink> :)
<[Vampis] > anyone that nows how i set a password to my bluetooth ?
<[Vampis] > I havnt set any and when my phone tries to connect to my computer, it asks for password
<[Vampis] > I use kubuntu breezy kde 3.5.1
<visik7> 1234
<[Vampis] > ok ?
<[Vampis] > *tries*
<visik7> [Vampis] : cat /etc/bluetooth/pin
<[Vampis] > thank u
<[Vampis] > =)
<[Vampis] > so i can change it to whatever I want ?
<allee> [Vampis] : No! ;)
<allee> [Vampis] : it should match the pin code of the bluetooth device
<[Vampis] > eeh ?
<[Vampis] > the PHONE asks for the password to the computer bluetooth
<allee> [Vampis] : pin code or password is the same here.
<[Vampis] > yes, but then I should type in 1234 on the phone ?
<allee> [Vampis] : set the bt password in the phone (1234 is a bit lame choice)
<allee> [Vampis] : set the same in /etc/bluetooth/pin
<allee> lunch bbl
<[Vampis] > I cant set password in the phone
<allee> [Vampis] : then check phone docs for preset value
<allee> bbl
<zax1> hello
<zax1> wonder if any one can help with configuring a linux unit on a windows network
<raphink> what's the problem zax1?
<zax1> i installed kubuntu on a system, now i want it to joing the workgroup of the other windows computers
<raphink> you need to install samba
<zax1> samba ?
<raphink> hmm not even sure actually
<raphink> well did you try smb:/ on konqueror?
<zax1> !google samba
<ubotu> zax1: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<raphink> lol
<raphink> zax1: try putting smb:/ in the url bar in konqueror
<raphink> and see what you get
<zax1> thanks
<m0ns00n> startkeylogger stopkeylogger
<m0ns00n> :-)
<Chousuke> :P
<m0ns00n> hehe
<m0ns00n> ^^
<Chousuke> I somehow doubt that many people on this channel use norton.
<ba-student> hi i need a textbrowser... how can i download it ?
<raphink> links or lynx
<raphink> are good choices ba-student
<raphink> if you mean a text-based internet browser
<ba-student> yeah i know but i donno how to get it i have got somethink like this
<raphink> sudo apt-get install links
<raphink> or
<raphink> sudo apt-get install lynx
<ba-student> apt-get install links2
<raphink> depending on which you want ;)
<raphink> yeah or links2
<ba-student> but there comes an error: cannot find packafe links
<raphink> did you apt-get update ?
<ba-student> no how can i do that ?
<ba-student> just apt-get update ?
<raphink> sudo apt-get update
<raphink> then you try
<raphink> sudo apt-get install links2
<raphink> again
<raphink> ;)
<ba-student> mh ok i made the update and there came
<ba-student> reading packafe lists... done
<ba-student> then i tried links again
<ba-student> but it is the same error again :[
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> did you activate universe?
<ba-student> ^^ sorry don't know that that is
<raphink> then you didn't ;)
<ba-student> :]  i think so too
<raphink> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe lines
<raphink> or use adept to do so
<ba-student> alright ;D
<raphink> then apt-get update again
<raphink> you can activate the multiverse lines, too
<raphink> that can be useful
<raphink> for mp3 and other stuff like that
<puckman> I reckon they should make a splash screen when you first install it "if you want stuff you need to add these lines in apt"
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> well
<raphink> no I don't think we should do that
<ba-student> alright now it works ;D
<raphink> good
<ba-student> thank you !!
<raphink> :)
<ba-student> can you also tell me how i can change the display soltuion in the x server ?
<raphink> you have to reset the x server
<raphink> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey raphink
<raphink> how are you today?
<Hobbsee> i'm ok - went to uni all day, then went to work
<raphink> :s
<weedar> Anyone feels qualified to guess what a pentium laptop is most likely to have memory-wize?
<Riis> a buddy of mine just uninstalled gcc, and it seems apt decided to uninstall itself in the process
<Riis> is there an apt-tarball you can fetch and get apt running again?
<Hobbsee> Riis: use aptitude instead?
<fatejudger> what the hell is up with dmix not working?
<fatejudger> I can't play more than one thing at a time
<fatejudger> without other things complaining that the sound system is taken
<Pupeno_> What do I need to install on my kubuntu to access samba printers ? the dialog for adding a new printer has samba printers greyed out.
<Kamping_Kaiser> you cant accidently uninstall apt
<Kamping_Kaiser> it stops you and says "are you sure, type 'yess i am sure i want to do this':
<DaveQB> so there's no "File Association" in the Kubuntu System Settings app ??  Have to navigate through a Kmenu listing to see all the components of Kcontrol
<pulver> DaveQB: why not run kcontrol?
<allee> Pupeno_: smbclient for /usr/bin/smbspool
<Pupeno_> allee: thanks.
<Pupeno_> allee: I've installed smbclient but it is still grayed out.
<DaveQB> pulver:  i see.  But Kcontrol is not in the Kmenu.  I thought "System Settings" was just an enhanced Kcontrol, didnt know it had anything removed :-/
<allee> Pupeno_: ls -l /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb   # is smb a link to smbspool
<Pupeno_> yes.
<allee> Pupeno_: mhmm...
<bobthelot> Pupeno_: are you in adminstrator mode? have you restarted the K
<Pupeno_> I haven't restarted K.
<bobthelot> Kcontrol
<Pupeno_> oh, that, yes.
<Pupeno_> I didn't need administrator mode to add a samba printer on my wife's computer (kubuntu as well).
<allee> Pupeno_: who did you try to add the printer with http://localhost:631
<allee> s/who/how/
<Pupeno_> allee: no, not with the web interface
<allee> Pupeno_: can you try?
<allee> Pupeno_: here I see 'Windows printer via Samba' as expected
<allee> .. in the web interface
<Pupeno_> cups asks for a username and a password...
<Pupeno_> restarted cups and now it is no longer grayed out! :)
<allee> Pupeno_: :)
<Pupeno_> thank you.
<_stian> people, anyone that can help me with this?
<_stian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=788337#post788337
<Skrot> _stian: What are you trying to compile?
<_stian> trying to compile this http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<Skrot> _stian: You most likely lack libavcodec-dev and libavformat-dev
<_stian> ill try those
<Skrot> _stian: Si ifra om det er noe mer som manger da ;)
<_stian> s du er norsk :)
<Skrot> Mye som tyder p det ja ;)
<_stian> kunne nesten sett det utifra "skrot" navnet ditt...er vel ikke noe engelsk ord det nei
<Skrot> Ikke som jeg vet om nei =)
<_stian> :)
<_stian> fikk samme error, men skal prve noe, 2sec
<pulver> is there any firefox themes that only applies to the icons in the navbar?
<_stian> nope, no go skrot. samme error
<Skrot> _stian: At du mangler avcodec.h og avformat.h?
<_stian> er newbie her, s hvordan skaffer jeg dem?
<weedar> S mange nordmenn det plutselig var her da
<Skrot> De ligger i de to pakkene jeg gav deg navnet p. Og begge de to er installert?
<tijn_> whut?
<_stian> de er installert ja
<Skrot> Norway loves kubuntu ;)
<_stian> (mye norsk det ble n ja)
<_stian> we sure love kubuntu, yes!
<weedar> Personally I have more of a platonic relationship with my OS, but I won't judge you
<Skrot> _stian: You're sure it's the exact same error with the exact same "codecs.h:12:28: error: ffmpeg/avcodec.h: No such file or directory"?
<hatake_kakashi> platonic?
<Skrot> A very non-profound relationship
<_stian> men fatter fremdeles ikke hva som er galt, p den brbare maskina funker det fjell, og ser ikke at jeg har installert noe mer der
<hatake_kakashi> Skrot: ahh ok thanks
<_stian> 2sec
<_stian> skrot, skal poste outputen i bloggen min, 2sec
<Skrot> okay =)
<_stian> www.pretending.net  ble et utrolig rot da men
<_stian> vnt
<_stian> www.justpretendig.net
<Skrot> hmm
<_stian> noe peiling?
<Skrot> Is this a svn/cvs/something release of the program, or is it a stable release?
<Skrot> Cause to get "?CAP_AVI? undeclared" it's either broken, or you still lack the file which declares CAP_AVI
<_stian> dont really know, i can try to compile some stable package instead
<_stian> hold on
<_stian> gotta find one
<Skrot> Try getting liblame-dev
<_stian> ok, 2sec
<Skrot> Try liblame0 as well
<Skrot> And run ./configure again
<_stian> will do
<_stian> i had lblame0
<_stian> will try to compile with the other one though
<_stian> hang on
<_stian> same error
<_stian> will try with a stable package, hang on
<_stian> sure takes some time to configure this one..
<Skrot> You might want to have a look at http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=8822029&forum_id=36036
<_stian> looks familiar ;)
<Skrot> "...tm you MUST configure using --with-forced-embedded-ffmpeg --with-gtk2"
<_stian> how do i do that, just ./configure followed by it?
<Skrot> yupp
<_stian> okay
<_stian> will try when im done with the sudo make on the stable package
<_stian> takes a crapload of time
<_stian> (compiling kftpgrabber)
<Skrot> hehe =)
<_stian> hehe
<_stian> good god! still "making" over here..
<Skrot> What kind of machine? =)
<_stian> 2.8ghz pentium D, 1gig of ddr2 ram, 200s-ata disk... so its kinda wierd
<_stian> but hey, it just completed, but with errors
<_stian> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<_stian> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/stian/Desktop/kftpgrabber-0.7.0-beta1'
<_stian> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<_stian> trying with --with-forced-embedded-ffmpeg --with-gtk2 on that other program again
<_stian> even if that works, it still sucks that i can't compile other packages, any idea on what more i may be missing?
<_stian> nope, no go even with the --with-forced-embedded-ffmpeg --with-gtk2
<Skrot> okay, you probably need to use "make gvidcap" instead of "make"
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<_stian> do i need to configure again to try that?
<Skrot> nope
<_stian> okay
<_stian> nope
<_stian> exited with errors
<linuxboyfriend> i was install a package and configure gave this error: "Configure: error: /usr/bin/xmkmf (imake)
<linuxboyfriend> i was install a package and configure gave this error: "Configure: error: /usr/bin/xmkmf (imake) failed"
<Skrot> What are you trying to compile?
<Skrot> _stian: okay. Seems that program has issues (judging by the sf forum) :>
<_stian> yes
<_stian> so lets just forget abut that program, doesnt matter, dont really need it
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: i am compiling some enomics related software
<_stian> but i really want to be able to compile other programs :(
<Skrot> _stian: what errors did you get on the KDE program you tried to compile?
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: can you tell me how can i fix this error?
<Skrot> linuxboyfriend: Try sudo apt-get install xmkmf
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: it says that xmkmf is already installed
<Skrot> okay. That package is compiled with a build system I'm not familiar with :>
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: it gave another message lemme tell you that message also :)
<ba-student> hey i configured my xorg.conf but i am still not able to have another display solution
<_silje> anyone had a problem starting limewire?
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: "Make sure you all necessary X development packages installed. On some systems a missing /lib/cpp symlink is at fault" thats the another message
<_stian> ill be right back, but let me know if you think of something skrot
<_stian> er du norsk silje?
<Skrot> _stian: sure, I just need the rest of the error =)
<Skrot> _silje: There's limewire for linux now? :)
<_stian> hang on, ill have to do it again then
<Skrot> _stian: post it somewhere, dont paste :)
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: i think you dont have any idea?
<_stian> :)
<Skrot> linuxboyfriend: hang on
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: :) ok
<Skrot> linuxboyfriend: Try getting xlibs-dev
<linuxboyfriend> Skrot: ok lemme try
<_silje> Skrot: yes
<_silje> Skrot: didnt you know that?
<Skrot> _silje: I did not :)
<_silje> Skrot: ok
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: i have installed xlibs-dev, lemme start the configure process again :)
<Skrot> linuxboyfriend: go ahead :)
<Skrot> _silje: Did you build it from source?
<_silje> Well, in my house i got to pcs, one station and one laptop. The station has gentoo and laptop has kubuntu, on gentoo limewire works great, but on my kubuntu it hangs
<_silje> Skrot: yes
<Skrot> I'll try it, hang on
<_stian> skrot: http://justpretending.net/ajfork/blog.php?subaction=showfull&id=1141391808&archive=&start_from=&ucat=&
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: no, the error appears again :(
<Skrot> linuxboyfriend: What does ls -alh /lib/cpp say?
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: ok lemme check
<Skrot> _silje: Seems to run fine here :>
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: /lib/cpp -> /usr/bin/cpp-4.0
<Skrot> linuxboyfriend: damn. :)
<_silje> Skrot: what do you sugest me to do?
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: i wanna tell you one more thing that I am using gcc-3.4 instead of gcc-4.0
<_silje> Skrot: reinstall whole shit and build it from source again?
<Skrot> Build from source? I just ran the java version :)
<_silje> Skrot: ok, can you gimmie a link to it? (A)
<Skrot> _stian: Get libdbus-qt-1-1c2 libdbus-1-2 libdbus-qt-1-dev libdbus-1-dev
<_stian> will install em now
<Skrot> _silje: Or I could just send it :)
<_silje> ok, fine
<Skrot> http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther is the link by the way
<_silje> thx
<linuxboyfriend> SKrot: as xmkmf is installed then why its giving error?
<_silje> Skrot: Ok, I am a real newb, tought ive had many linux distros. So I cant solve the rpm problem i have on my kubuntu distro
<Skrot> _silje: Such as converting from .rpm to .deb you mean? =)
<_silje> Skrot: yes
<Skrot> allrighty, the java version seems okay though :)
<_silje> Skrot: ill trie it now:)
<_silje> but gottat go
<_silje> bye
<Skrot> Bye :)
<_stian> thank you so much skrot! it finally works!!
<_stian> thanks!
<Skrot> No problems :)
<_stian> great ;)
<Skrot> It's usually easy as long as it's a missing header or a lib. Use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files (usually header files ending with .h) and if it's a library, such as "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldbus-1" just apt-cache search dbus | grep lib and get everything relevant :P
<_pako> c' qualche italiano che puo' aiutarmi?
<Skrot> !italian
<ubotu> Skrot: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Skrot> doh
<Firetech> hmm the 'koffice' package is held back because it can't install kexi (not available)... koffice 1.5 beta binaries
<_mindspin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Skrot> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<Skrot> Guess not :>
<_mindspin> !nor
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<_mindspin> !n
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<KaoticEvil> anyone use a 3dfx voodoo card?
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: thats a really old card.
<zax1> any one about ?
<bipolar> .
<tijn_> about what?
<Abdul_Mueid> Hello all
<bipolar> hi Abdul_Mueid
<zax1> i need help installing gforce mx4000 on kubuntu
<Abdul_Mueid> how are you bipolar?
<bipolar> ok
<zax1> i am completely green and a bit miffed by it all
<Abdul_Mueid> I want to add a command to startup and I cant find rc.local... any advice?
<bipolar> Abdul_Mueid: what command do you want to add?
<Abdul_Mueid> iptables .....
<zax1> can any one guide me? or point me to a link where i have more info?
<Abdul_Mueid> and echo 1 > ....
<Abdul_Mueid> it's to open a connection so I can connect my Nokia to my PC and use internet
<bipolar> Abdul_Mueid: ahh.... I think there is an iptables service iirc... saves and restores an iptables config... let me check...
<Abdul_Mueid> ok
<Abdul_Mueid> the exact command is: "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j MASQUERADE"
<KaoticEvil> bipolar: i know it is...
<KaoticEvil> but i really like 3dfx cards
<_valentin> hi
<Abdul_Mueid> hello _valentin
<bipolar> Abdul_Mueid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6963
<bipolar> Abdul_Mueid: couldn't find the iptables service.
<Abdul_Mueid> bipolar: bytheway, I am running Dapper
<bipolar> Abdul_Mueid: me too
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: what is the issue with the card?
<ccc_> ubotu: tell zax1 about nvidia
<paines> hi
<zax1> thanks ccc_
<Abdul_Mueid> hello paines
<paines> anyone know what launpad is ? I wanted to log into bugzilla.ubuntu.com, and it says to use launchpad
<Abdul_Mueid> bipolar: I am trying to createmy own rc.local and adding the commands to it
<Abdul_Mueid> paines: you need to make a Launchpad account
<bipolar> Abdul_Mueid: looks like a better way is to creat /etc/rc.boot dir and add scripts to it.
<Abdul_Mueid> I dont have scripts made, and neither I know how to make them :(
<bipolar> Abdul_Mueid: take a look at that whole thread. there are a few options
<bipolar> #!/bin/sh
<bipolar> echo "I'm a script"!
<bipolar> ^^^ very simple script
<Abdul_Mueid> can I just create a .sh file starting with #!/bin/sh with my command in it and add it to the rc.boot folder?
<bipolar> chmod +x it and put it in /etc/rc.boot... you don't need .sh at the end...
<Abdul_Mueid> o.k.
<KaoticEvil> bipolar: none as of yet... i havent installed it...
<Abdul_Mueid> bipolar:  do I have to type "echo"
<KaoticEvil> was just wondering if kubuntu has any issues with 3dfx cards
<bipolar> Abdul_Mueid: no... :) that was the command.... use your own commands ;)
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: shouldn't be.
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: don't expect any 3D support though
<Abdul_Mueid> alright
<Abdul_Mueid> thanks alot for the help bipolar :)
<KaoticEvil> oh well
<bipolar> Abdul_Mueid: no problem.
<KaoticEvil> will still be better than the 1MB onboard intel chip i have now....
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: sounds like an old machine.
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: old machines are fun to hack on
<KaoticEvil> it is an old box.. celly 400... 128MB of PC-100 SDRA<
<KaoticEvil> sdram*
<KaoticEvil> its an old HP Pavilion that ive done some tweaking to :)
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: ahh
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: thats not that bad.
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: I got a couple of Pentium 90 laptops around ;)
<Abdul_Mueid> be back after reboot :)
<KaoticEvil> bipolar: i set up a complete mail/web server/internet gateway on a 200MHz sony vaio laptop :)
<bipolar> nice
<KaoticEvil> worked great too...
<bipolar> old machines are great for that stuff
<KaoticEvil> i know it
<KaoticEvil> ok, well thanks for the info bipolar :)
<bipolar> everyone in the windows world thinks you need a lot of power to do that stuff....
<bipolar> no prob
<KaoticEvil> off hand, do ya know if theres a module for 3dfx cards?
<bipolar> hmmm.... I don't know. there is an X driver IIRC
<KaoticEvil> i know in xorg.conf, its says exactly the card i have now...
<KaoticEvil> yeah?
<KaoticEvil> hmmm... ill have to do some more research.. atm, tho, i gotta go hang some clothes :P
<bipolar> yeah. I think so. I don't know how much better it would be then the vesa driver though.
<bipolar> have fun :P
<_silje> hi everyone. Do some people know how to install java, and get it work with firefox
<KaoticEvil> sun's java package name is j2re-1.4
<_silje> KaoticEvil: Will it "just work" with firefox, or do i have to make some config?
<KaoticEvil> dunno
<KaoticEvil> lemme try it :)
<KaoticEvil> i just installed it this morning heh
<_silje> oki:)
<KaoticEvil> i wish my DNS servers werent so slow o.o
<bipolar> I'm trying to upgrade a breezy box to kde 3.5.1 from kubuntu.org. when I try to install kubuntu-desktop I get a dependancy error.
<_silje> :P
<bipolar> libpoppler0c2-qt: Depends: libpoppler0c2 (=0.4.2-0ubuntu6) but 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6 is to be installed
<bipolar> I think that dependancy needs to be >= not =
<KaoticEvil> bipolar: installing kubuntu-desktop wont give you kde3.5.1, afaik...
<KaoticEvil> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: I added the sources lines for it
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: and it doesn't have kde now...
<KaoticEvil> odd
<KaoticEvil> _silje: it "just works" :)
<KaoticEvil> all you should have to do is "sudo apt-get install j2re-1.4"
<_silje> KaoticEvil: Great
<Abdul_Mueid> hey bipolar
<_silje> KaoticEvil: Couldnt find the package
<Abdul_Mueid> u there?
<bipolar> yeah
<bipolar> is it working?
<Abdul_Mueid> yup
<bipolar> good
<Abdul_Mueid> So far my installation is perfect
<Abdul_Mueid> all hard-drives detected, network folders working, my Nokia is working
<bipolar> is there a way to tell apt to ignore dependancys?
<Abdul_Mueid> I guess there is
<bipolar> I can't find it....
<Abdul_Mueid> I haven't used ubuntu for a long time now
<bipolar> only for dpkg
<Abdul_Mueid> letme also search
<Abdul_Mueid> anyway, why would you want to do that?
<Abdul_Mueid> try this switch: --ignore-depends
<bipolar> I've got a packaging problem....
<bipolar> not a valid option
<tijn_> whats wrong with your package? :)
<bipolar> tijn_: not mine... kubuntu's
<tijn_> oow :D
<Abdul_Mueid> lol
<Abdul_Mueid> bipolar: the -f switch seems to ignore all the dependenciess and force the install
<bipolar> tijn_: libpoppler0c2-qt: Depends: libpoppler0c2 (= 0.4.2-0ubuntu6) but 0.4.2-0ubuntu6.6 is to be installed
<KaoticEvil> oh, _silje.. my apologies...
<bipolar> tijn_: this is with the 3.5.1 packages for brezzy
<tijn_> ah
<KaoticEvil> its j2re1.4
<KaoticEvil> sorry about that
<tijn_> apt-get install -f doesnt fix it?
<bipolar> nope
<KaoticEvil> i need to get some sleep...
<KaoticEvil> ill see yall later.. and thanks again bipolar :)
<tijn_> take mine
<tijn_> he
<bipolar> If I could find out exactly where the package was I could use dpkg to force it.
<bipolar> but I cant even get apt to download it.
<bipolar> always complains about the broken package
<Abdul_Mueid> what's the name of the package?
<bipolar> ^^ see up... libpoppler...
<zax1> for some reason my resolutio is restricted to 640x480 ?
<zax1> any idea how i can redetect available resolutions ?
<Abdul_Mueid> zax1: change it in xorg.conf
<bipolar> zax1: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Abdul_Mueid> bipolar: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/poppler/libpoppler0c2-qt_0.5.0-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<zax1> bipolar where do i type that?
<bipolar> Abdul_Mueid: thats the dapper version. this is a brezzy box :\
<bipolar> zax1: in a terminal.... use sudo
<bipolar> zax1: hit alt+F1, login as yourself, then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server'
<zax1> ok
<Abdul_Mueid> bipolar: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/libpoppler0c2-qt
<_silje> sudo apt-get install j2re-1.4, it says that it cant find the package
<_silje> how can i install java that works with mozilla?
<_silje> isnt it a bin file for it?
<zax1> i dont have it installe bipolar
<Abdul_Mueid> gtg.. cYa'll
<Abdul_Mueid> bye
<bipolar> that was the problem... the package had an update in 'security' and that repo was not set up
<bipolar> doh!
<bipolar> zax1: let me check something...
<Skrot> _silje: Try sudo apt-get update first, and then sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 :)
<bipolar> zax1: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bipolar> zax1: sorry, wrong package name :)
<Skrot> _silje: Or you could do it the debian way, by building your own .deb from SUN's .bin (http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142)
<_david> !xcfg
<ubotu> rumour has it, xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<tijn_> never trust rumours!
<pulver> what's the best app to use for video conference between 2 kubuntu systems?
<zax1> heheh
<zax1> hat was fun
<zax1> thanks bipolar, its probably too advnaced for the likes of me, but eventualy got to that place about hte esolution
<bipolar> zax1: see if it works.
<zax1> its restarting now
<bipolar> zax1: the default answers are what ubuntu had autodetected on install.
<zax1> after hiting ctrl-alt- bckspace nothing happened so i restarted
<zax1> bipolar, it will not boot up now, it hangs at : * checking battery power
<bipolar> zax1: :\
<zax1> indeed
<bipolar> zax1: configuring X has nothing to do with that... hmmm
<bipolar> zax1: boot into recovery and try it again I guess...
<zax1> how do i boot in to recovery ?
<bipolar> zax1: at the grub menu there is a selection for it
<zax1> what is a grub menu
<zax1> my unit just fires up in to the linux booting thingie
<bipolar> grub is the bootloader. it's the first thing that comes up after post.
<bipolar> "hit any key to enter grub" or some such when it's booting. only lasts a few sec...
<zax1> and by the way, it seems that it does have somehting to do with this xorg, i am looking at ubuntu support and readiung bout other peeps with booting errors after messing with X
<zax1> right will give it a go
<bipolar> sure... it might not boot all the way to X, but stopping where it did is strange...
<zax1> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77588.html
<zax1> its also stuck at battery state...
<bipolar> zax1: are you using the nvidia driver?
<zax1> i think i am, ys
<zax1> i have nvidia geforce mx4000
<moroni> hi
<zax1> bipolar, dou have any idea how to fix this ?
<_usama> hi all
<_usama> plz help me http://pastebin.com/581942
<bipolar> zax1: no idea. were you able to get into recovery mode?
<zax1> yes
<zax1> but then what , i tryed running the dpkg command again
<zax1> to return every thing to the default
<zax1> and it still hangs
<cringousbr> Hello, I have a corrupted OpenOffice Spreadsheet file, the message was "Format error discovered in the file in sub-document content.xml...". Any hints ?
<bipolar> are you using the nvidia binary only driver or the default?
<trappist> cringousbr: you're probably screwed, but unzip your file and you'll see content.xml and you can check it out with a text editor
<bipolar> cringousbr: if it's corupted, rename it to .zip and unzip it.
<zax1> i dont know bipolar
<zax1> i used what ever came by default on ubuntu
<bipolar> zax1: then you're using the default. :)
<cringousbr> Yes, I did it. But it have 15MB.
<zax1> but...
<zax1> then the resolution was capped at 640:480
<Borelia> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<zax1> followed a ling from uboto about fixing resolution, to download something from synaptic
<zax1> but to be honest i dont know what i did
<bipolar> zax1: there is something I don't know about your config... it should be like that by default
<zax1> just "was following orders"
<bipolar> *shouldn't
<zax1> hmmm
<zax1> and now this hanging
<linuxboyfriend> l
<bipolar> zax1: open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and go to the "Device" section.
<cringousbr> bipolar: I unzipped the ODS and edited it on a text editor
<cringousbr> bipolar: but I can't find the error, it is in line 2, column 5502072.
<bipolar> cringousbr: I've never had one corupted on me. I don't know where to begin.
<bipolar> zax1: I need to know what driver you are using for sure.
<cringousbr> bipolar: Ok, thanks.
<rednaxel> cringousbr, how big was your spreadsheet?
<zax1> how can i tell ?
<zax1> oh hang on
<zax1> could it be nvidia-glx ?
<bipolar> zax1: you need to open /etc/X11/xorg and go to the "Device" section.
<zax1> is that a driver name?
<bipolar> zax1: it will be either "nvidia" or "nv"
<cringousbr> My content.xml file has 15mb
<bipolar> zax1: thats the driver package, yes.
<zax1> ok
<bipolar> zax1: for the nvidia binary driver....
<bipolar> zax1: here... do this...
<bipolar> zax1: run 'grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<zax1> any sudos or any thing ?
<bipolar> don't need it for that
<zax1> ok just a sec
<bipolar> zax1: just tell me if there is an "nv" or an "nvidia" there...
<zax1> yes
<zax1> the last one is nvidia
<zax1> (sorry was on the phone)
<bipolar> is there an nv there too or not?
<zax1> no, just nvidia,kbd,mouse
<bipolar> good
<bipolar> that is the nvidia binary driver.
<bipolar> lspci | grep -i nvidia << run that now
<zax1> so what can i do with it?
<zax1> k
<zax1> big list
<bipolar> err....
<bipolar> should only be one line....
<bipolar> don't forget the pipe "|"
<zax1> about 15
<bipolar> you should only get one line from that. you mistyped something.
<zax1> memory controller 5
<zax1> isa bridge 1
<zax1> its all related to nvidia
<bipolar> oh... crap
<zax1> they all have nvidia in them(evn the usb hub - oddly enough)
<bipolar> let me guess... nforce chipset....
<bipolar> try this lspci | grep VGA
<zax1> 1 liner
<bipolar> good. paste that one line here
<zax1> cant paste, will type
<bipolar> ok
<zax1> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<bipolar> ok
<zax1> just a sec
<zax1> brb
<bipolar> zax1: ok. I know what driver you need.... when you get back I'll walk you though it.
<Trg_kan_[works] > hi
<zax1> back
<Trg_kan_[works] > can someone helps me?
<bipolar> zax1: run this.....(typing)
<zax1> k
<Trg_kan_[works] > i have kubuntu installed on the virtual pc, but once connected on windows xp and configured up the connection board, i can't to go to internet on kubuntu in the virtual pc
<Trg_kan_[works] > why?
<Trg_kan_[works] > please help me :(
<bipolar> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<bipolar> Trg_kan_[works] : thats not an kubuntu problem. it's a virtual pc one.
<jjesse> Trg_kan_[works] :  did you setup your vm to bridge eth0?  what is the ip address that your vm is geting?
<bipolar> Trg_kan_[works] : you need to set up a bridged network for your VM guests.
<Trg_kan_[works] > ???
<Trg_kan_[works] > how can i set up bridge?
<bipolar> Trg_kan_[works] : this is the wrong channel for that. it's a VPC issue
<Trg_kan_[works] > i use microsoft virtual pc
<Trg_kan_[works] > uff..
<Trg_kan_[works] > bye
<bipolar> Trg_kan_[works] : need to check your docs
<bipolar> idiot
<zax1> nvidia-glx already newest version
<bipolar> zax1: what about the modules? are they installed?
<zax1> E: couldnt find package restricted-modules-unam -r
<bipolar> zax1: those are '`'
<bipolar> it's the key with the ~
<zax1> yes i put them , no space right ?
<KaoticEvil> bipolar: the vesa driver works :)
<bipolar> nope.
<bipolar> KaoticEvil: cool
<bipolar> linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<zax1> only after the "uname"
<bipolar> right
<KaoticEvil> wish i could get the glide driver to work tho :(
<zax1> yeah that what i typed
<zax1> it said:
<zax1> nvidia-glx already newest version
<zax1> E: couldnt find package restricted-modules-unam -r
<bipolar> zax1: you mistyped something... look over the line again
<zax1> ok
<zax1> no, same thing. only in the error message it omits the " ' "
<zax1> reading and building is done
<zax1> nvidia-glx already newest version
<bipolar> run uname -r
<bipolar> you get something like 2.6.12-10-686
<zax1> 2.6.12.10.386
<bipolar> the backticks mean that it puts the output of that command into the line.
<bipolar> so when you type apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<bipolar> it sees linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686
<zax1> i hae 386 at the end not 686
<bipolar> thats fine.
<bipolar> but if it's complaing about not finding linux-restricted-modules-uname... then you're missing the backticks....`
<zax1> i just typed the 2.6.12-10-386
<zax1> anditran to the end
<bipolar> ok. so it installed it?
<zax1> yeah
<zax1> ( ithink so)
<bipolar> ok. run "modprobe nvidia"
<bipolar> without the quotes
<zax1> k
<bipolar> any output?
<zax1> no
<bipolar> good
<bipolar> now just run X
<bipolar> type in "X" and hit enter.
<bipolar> capitol X :)
<_adam> hey room...can I ask you guys where to get and how to install both w32codecs and libdvdcss in kubuntu...go easy Im new
<zax1> i am still in the recovery window
<zax1> i got fatal error
<bipolar> zax1: what was the error?
<bipolar> line that starts with (EE)
<zax1> no screens found
<bipolar> bah
<zax1> yeah
<bipolar> now... run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' again
<zax1> ee failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! please ensure that htere is supporte NNVIDIA GPU...
<bipolar> bah!
<bipolar> hold on a min....
<ccc_> _adam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_adam> thanks ccc
<bipolar> zax1: run "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<zax1> ccc_ : its all your fault
<zax1> k
<bipolar> lol
<zax1> nvidia_agp    7963 1
<zax1> nvidia   3923004 0
<ccc_> zax1: :O ... what is?
<bipolar> zax1: ok.... it is loaded... wtf....
<bipolar> zax1: reboot the box. see if it boots up on it's own now
<zax1> agpgart   32328 2 nvidia_agp,nvidia
<zax1> ccc_, the fact that i am beeing out bid on the house i am trying to buy
<zax1> ok
<bipolar> hahaha
<zax1> do i need to save anything ?
<bipolar> nope.
<zax1> ccc_, and the fact that my display is all out of wack!
<ccc_> zax1: hehe, oh that. sorry, but all i did was to ask the bot to tell you about "ndivia". that's standard procedure concerning 3d driver install.
<ccc_> nvidia*
<bipolar> zax1: let me know if it starts up
<zax1> i will do
<zax1> its back to checking battery state
<bipolar> hangs?
<zax1> does that silly machine not know i have a desktop not a lap top
<bipolar> I bet it has to do with the nforce chipset...
<bipolar> hmmmm
<bipolar> maybe turning of acpi will help...
<bipolar> ok
<bipolar> zax1: this is a little bit more complicated....
<bipolar> zax1: boot into recovery mode again.
<zax1> ok
<zax1> i have 2 modes : 2.6.12-10-386
<zax1> and
<zax1> i have 2 modes : 2.6.12-9-386
<zax1> loging in to 10 ?
<bipolar> 10 recovery
<zax1> coming up - really takes a long time to pass [.....]  NET: registering protocol family 17
<bipolar> zax1: hmm... it's not hung though?
<zax1> no
<zax1> i am ready
<zax1> type away
<bipolar> nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bipolar> er... sudo that
<zax1> k
<bipolar> are you in?
<zax1> yup
<bipolar> ok. scroll down until the commented lines end...
<bipolar> all the #'s are commented lines
<bipolar> find the first line that says "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10.... yada yada....."
<zax1> there is nothing there
<zax1> i have a blank black screen
<bipolar> zax1: :\
<zax1> and at the bottom (above a few commands) i have newfile
<bipolar> zax1: ctrl+x to exit
<zax1> ok
<bipolar> zax1: you mistyped the file name I think
<bipolar> zax1: "nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" << thats .LST
<zax1> sorry - you are most patiant with me and iam mocking about
<zax1> i am in there now
<bipolar> thats ok. we were all new once
<zax1> :)
<bipolar> I was new 12 years ago :)
<zax1> geez
<bipolar> started on Slackware on a brand new 386 sx 25mhz
<zax1> no gui i imagine ?
<bipolar> no, I got X running on it, eventualy.
<bipolar> I didn't have an internet connection either :P
<zax1> no wonder u have bipolar
<bipolar> spent days just staring at it trying to figure out how it worked, reading a linux book.
<bipolar> heh... anyway... I degress....
<zax1> i have a few rows of that line you gave me
<bipolar> I was 13/14 years old... it was worth it >:)
<zax1> it looks like the grub bootmanager
<bipolar> yep
<zax1> i recogise the otions
<trappist> I should give my kid a box like that.  so spoiled.
<zax1> dont be mean,
<bipolar> trappist: heh... yeah. we're all spoiled now :)
<zax1> but i hve an apple IIc here if you want
<bipolar> lol
<zax1> you'll despoil him, and with style
<bipolar> zax1: go to the first line that starts with kernal and ends with "splash"
<zax1> ok
<trappist> when she grows up she's gonna be telling her kids "when I was your age, we measured hard drives in GIGABYTES" to the child's shock and amazement
<bipolar> put acpi=off at the end of it.
<zax1> ...hda1 roquiet splash
<bipolar> so it will read 'hda1 ro quiet splash acpi=off'
<zax1> done
<bipolar> then ctrl+o to save (say yes to overwrite)
<bipolar> then ctrl+x to exit
<bipolar> now when you reboot, it should disable the acpi stuff.
<zax1> reboot then ?
<bipolar> thats the power management stuff
<bipolar> yep.
<bipolar> and just let it boot.
<bipolar> damned buggy nvidia crap....
<zax1> let it boot....listen to you... one might think i attempted to interfere :(
<bipolar> they should have stuck to making video cards
<bipolar> lol
<zax1> that is a video card
<bipolar> I was being positive.... "let it boot" instead of "see if it boots"
<zax1> i know, jst venting
<bipolar> right. but nvidia also makes the chipset on your motherboard.
<bipolar> thats why that lspci | grep nvidia showed so many things.
<zax1> true
<zax1> what is the grep command ?
<bipolar> grep searches for a string.
<bipolar> so lspci shows everything... pipe it to grep looking for nvidia... just shows lines that have nvidia in them
<zax1> lspci searchs for all the pcis and grep takes out only the nvidia ?
<bipolar> yep :)
<zax1> ;)
<zax1> smart this linux command line
<bipolar> the command line in linux is exreamly powerful
<zax1> here you'll be happy to know
<bipolar> tell me you got a login.... (crosses fingers)
<zax1> that it stops at the exact same annoying place right after *checking battery state....
<bipolar> pos
<zax1> now , i might have been misleading here
<zax1> see when i say hangs
<bipolar> does it eventualy make it though?
<zax1> it kinda hangs there, and not go any further, but when i hit ctrl+alt+del it reboots ok, so it still takes in keyboard commands
<zax1> no, no
<zax1> it doesnt go through
<bipolar> hmmm... let it boot normaly... then hit Ctrl+C there when it hangs.
<zax1> so that would be now
<zax1> ?
<zax1> its been there 2 min
<zax1> ctrl +C  - no effect
<noteventime> Could someone tell me how to use aiglx?
<JakubS> like any other x server
<bipolar> zax1: hmmm.....
<noteventime> JakubS: Is there a way to make an option in KDM?
<zax1> bipolar
<bipolar> zax1: ok. reboot. get to the grub menu again. this time we'll check the boot line....
<zax1> ok
<bipolar> grub menu = the one where you select "recovery" not the text file we were editing...
<DevGet> Why will a dist-upgrade remove openoffice and kubuntu-desktop?
<bipolar> DevGet: Dapper?
<DevGet> yes
<JakubS> noteventime: i think /etc/X11/X symlinks points to x server that should be used
<bipolar> DevGet: broken packages. just do a regular upgrade
<noteventime> JakubS: Ok, thanks a lot
<zax1> if this was windows  i would have removed the driver and reinstall
<trappist> DevGet: I just submitted a bug on that
<DevGet> ok
<zax1> would something similar work for this case
<bipolar> zax1: yeah... there is no graphical fallback in linux. I wish there was.
<bipolar> zax1: besides, I don't think the two problems are the same.
<zax1> righ
<zax1> so u think the booting is seperate to the resolution and the vvidia card ?
<zax1> i am at the command prompt
<bipolar> zax1: err... the grub menu?
<JakubS> bipolar: hmm, maybe script that gets exit code from xorg and if it is error then relaunches xorg with another config file using vesa driver?
<zax1> no root@ubuntu:~#
<JakubS> something like Xorg || Xorg -config /etc/X11/fallback.conf
<bipolar> JakubS: Thats what I was thinking....
<zax1> oh that s the key that was supodsed to envelope uname.....` as oppsed to '
<bipolar> zax1: ok... while we're here....
<bipolar> zax1: yep :)
<zax1> forgot about that one....
<zax1> ok, so where do i go ?
<bipolar> cd /etc/rc2.d
<bipolar> rm *acpi-support
<JakubS> bipolar: maybe there is already a fallback
<zax1> no responce to that last line
<bipolar> thats fine
<bipolar> try 'ls *acpi*'
<JakubS> changed "i810" to "ati" in xorg.conf and it just used vesa after ati driver failed
<zax1> light blue   -   S10acpid
<bipolar> cool
<bipolar> reboot and try again :)
<bipolar> we just disabled the script that was checking the battery :)
<zax1> what did you do ?
<zax1> oh
<zax1> dd we
<bipolar> light blue is a link. the script is in /etc/init.d... the link to it in /etc/rc2.d gets run when booting in runlevel 2, which is the default.
<bipolar> by removing the link, we basicly told it "don't run this script in runlevel 2"
<bipolar> brb
<bipolar> back
<JakubS> why the hell kubuntu uses runlevel 2 for gui anyway? it is 5 normally
<bipolar> JakubS: only in redhat versions.
<bipolar> JakubS: debian has always used 2
<trappist> JakubS: the runlevels in *ubuntu and debian are not what you're used to
<trappist> or what I'm used to
<trappist> I liked the redhat/mandrake/suse way better
<trappist> but I'm still glad I switched :)
<JakubS> well, i would be glad if ubuntu dropped sysvinit altogether - it is damn slow
<trappist> JakubS: hell yeah, join the "alternative init system" thread I started on the ml
<trappist> sounder and ubuntu-devel
<bipolar> zax1: hows it going?
* JakubS joins ml, wooo!
<trappist> JakubS: I'm recommending runit-run
<JakubS> i used initng for some time - it is much faster but it was quite a chore keeping it in working state between upgrades
<zax1> no good
<bipolar> zax1: what is it doing?
<JakubS> but i can't get suspend to work so startup time is quite important for me
<zax1> its hanging now at *starting periodic command scheduler
<bipolar> wtf
<bipolar> this makes no sence
<zax1> what your geo location?
<trappist> JakubS: sure could use your support on the ml.  I can't claim to care, since I reboot 2 or 3 times a year
<bipolar> east PA, USA
<zax1> oh...
<JakubS> trappist: lucky one
<zax1> i would have invited you for cofgee to sort it out, but alas...
<zax1> u r too far
<bipolar> where are you?
<zax1> NI
<zax1> northern ireland
<bipolar> lol
<bipolar> yeah... thats a bit far to drive :P
<bipolar> any Linux User Groups local to you?
<zax1> i dont know
<zax1> i am quite new to this
<zax1> so should i jusr reinstall it ?
<zax1> its a brand new installation
<zax1> it was
<bipolar> yeah.
<bipolar> try downloading the latest dapper and see if that works better
<bipolar> it's the development version and may support your hardware better.
<bipolar> sorry I couldn't help more.
<zax1> this is socket A its anciant
<zax1> should easily be supported
<bipolar> gmmmm
<zax1> well u gave it your best shot
<bipolar> hmmm... even
<zax1> and that what matters
<zax1> it was very kind of you
<bipolar> np
<bipolar> http://www.lug.org.uk/lugs/nireland.php
<zax1> many thanks
<bipolar> there are a couple of LUGS
<zax1> no, they are crap
<zax1> one is a space holder
<zax1> another is still waiting for a meeting 5 years after its conception
<bipolar> zax1: the derry mailing list is active
<bipolar> zax1: http://mailman.lug.org.uk/pipermail/derry/
<bipolar> zax1: scratch that...
<bipolar> zax1: active this month... last month with any posts was september 0.o
<zax1> scratched
<zax1> this country is backwards in more ways then one
<bipolar> zax1: could be worse...
<zax1> yeah  ,true
<zax1> this week have been busy, and nothing goes my way
<bipolar> zax1: how about http://www.belfastlinux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<zax1> u r a resourceful man
* bipolar is an experianced google user :)
<bipolar> remember... it's not what you know... its if you know how to find out what you need to know :)
<mijndert> bipolar, that's what i learn at school these days :+
<mijndert> some teachers think it's really stupid heh
<bipolar> I'm glad I was homeschooled :)
<zax1> were you
<zax1> good man
<bipolar> yeah... from 8th though graduation
<zax1> i was borugh t up in boarding schol
<zax1> a kibbuts if that mewans anything ot you
<bipolar> I'm not familure with the term.
<zax1> good thing you are an experiances google user ;)
<bipolar> zax1: jewish?
<zax1> yup
<bipolar> heh... got ti
<bipolar> An Israeli collective farm. Once important in the development of Israel, kibbutzim now represent less than two percent of the population.
<bipolar> so it was a communal settlement of sorts?
<zax1> misses the point, its the purest form of comunism, what the USSR should have been, if you like
<bipolar> yeah. I get it. cool.
<zax1> but then again
<zax1> i missed the point as well
<zax1> its not for me
<bipolar> heh...
<zax1> its not for most of my generation
<angasule> why, when I click on a link, the default action is to open it? I'm not given the option to download it
<bipolar> Under capitolisom, man dominates man... in socalisim... it's the other way around
<bipolar> :)
<trpr42> bipolar: isn't that a fun circle ;)
<bipolar> angasule: right click
<mijndert> Microsoft dominates us \o/
<angasule> bipolar: doesn't work
<bipolar> angasule: you don't get a "save link as" option?
<bipolar> angasule: give us the URL
<angasule> bipolar: I mean from any program, not just konqueror
<bipolar> angasule: oh... well, that would be in the programs options then
<angasule> bipolar: also, if I place a link in the konqueror address bar, it opens it, it doesn't give the option to download
<bipolar> angasule: I always use wget for things like that.
<angasule> bipolar: congratulations, that doesn't mean it's working fine
<bipolar> angasule: I'm afraid you'll have to take it up with the developers of the software. if's its a kde app, join #kde.
<bipolar> heh
<bipolar> you're welcome... asshat
<zax1> right off i go
<zax1> bipolar - again many thanks
<bipolar> good luck. maybe someone in that lug could help you?
<Flying_Eagle> hi
<bipolar> hiya
<Flying_Eagle> my one harddisc is dying, so i installed another kubuntu-"instance" (which im using now) on the other one
<Flying_Eagle> to migrate all the apps from kubuntu-old to kubuntu-new i wanna do sth like: cp -a /media/hdxy/var/cache/apt/archives/* /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Flying_Eagle> followed by a: cd var/cache/apt/archives/
<Flying_Eagle> followed by: dpkg -i *
<Flying_Eagle> should that work?
<bipolar> eeek... no
<Flying_Eagle> bipolar: so whats the correct procedure?
<bipolar> is the old drive still good, just getting flaky?
<Flying_Eagle> yes
<Flying_Eagle> some errors in the kernel-region
<bipolar> Flying_Eagle: maybe you could copy the file system then.
<bipolar> let me think about how to do that....
<Flying_Eagle> cp -a /media/hdxy/* /media/hdyz on a live-cd?
<bipolar> I would use tar. you need to preserve everything, including links
<Flying_Eagle> ok. actually thats not what i want to do, cause im pretty sure, that this will lead to errors
<bipolar> Flying_Eagle: ok
<Flying_Eagle> my idea is, that some often used regions of the hd, like the ones where the modules or often used system-utilities are placed have gone byebye
<bipolar> then... use dpkg to get a list of the installed packages.
<bipolar> then pipe that list to apt
<Flying_Eagle> e.g. gunzip isnt working anymore
<Flying_Eagle> dpkg -l|apt-get install ?
<bipolar> er... you'll need to get a cleaner list then dpkg -l gives you... but thats the idea
<Flying_Eagle> ok... *studying manpage*
<Flying_Eagle> thats the cleanest output i could find, bipolar: dpkg --get-selections
<noteventime> 'ello again, thanks for the help with aiglx :) works great
<nistel> alguien me ayuda?
<nistel> acabo de instalarme kubuntu
<Flying_Eagle> and why cant i just dpkt -i all the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Flying_Eagle> nistel: i think, this is the english-channel
<noteventime> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<noteventime> !pr
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<nistel> thanks
<noteventime> NP :)
<rysiek|pl> shit, anybody knows how to start a WAR in FreeCiv? :] 
<noteventime> Bah, I cant hey these annoying bootsplashes to work
<noteventime> !usplash
<ubotu> I heard usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<bipolar> Flying_Eagle: I'm not good with sed, but I think it would be possible to clean it up
<Flying_Eagle> ok -_-
<Flying_Eagle> ill write a python-script :D
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: trying to get mine to work, too
<rysiek|pl> no success as yet, though - I'm using vga=791 (that's 1024x768x16bpp)
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Hehe, good tp know I'm not alone :P
<bipolar> Flying_Eagle: got it.
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Have you managed to convert to 16bit png?
<bipolar> Flying_Eagle: /msg dpkg selections :)
<rysiek|pl> as far as I know, it has to be an indexed, 16-colour png
<rysiek|pl> when I try to run the programs from USplashCustomizationHowTo on anything else than 16colour png - gives me an error
<noteventime> ok
<bipolar> Flying_Eagle: get that?
<noteventime> Do you know if/how i can change the grubbackground?
<rysiek|pl> aye, that's easy :)
<bipolar> noteventime: yeah. in the grub config there is a line for it
<noteventime> I know, but what format is it?
<noteventime> c?
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: gimme a sec, I'll get you all info I have ;)
<bipolar> noteventime: png I think
<rysiek|pl> nope, it's XPM.GZ
<noteventime> hehe, thanks
<bipolar> ha
<noteventime> How do i create an gz XPM?
<Flying_Eagle> bipolar: "dpkg selections" doesnt work...
<bipolar> noteventime: the Gimp
<rysiek|pl> with GIMP, of course :] 
<bipolar> Flying_Eagle: did you see what the bot said?
<Flying_Eagle> no
<bipolar> <dpkg> it has been said that ffs copy is run "dpkg --get-selections > foo.txt" on the source, copy foo.txt to the destination and run "dpkg --set-selections < foo.txt ; apt-get -u dselect-upgrade" on the destination.
<noteventime> hhe, yes i judt didnt know GIMP had that format :P
* Flying_Eagle bows to master bipolar 
<bipolar> noteventime: gimp will create the .xpm, then use gzip to compress I'd guess.
<bipolar> lol
<noteventime> ok
<bipolar> make sure you figure out what dementions it's looking for
<rysiek|pl> bipolar, noteventime: actually, there is an option of gzipping the images by GIMP itself :)
<bipolar> there ya go. :P
<rysiek|pl> just append a .xpm.gz extension to the filename
<rysiek|pl> and it should do it by itself
* bipolar adds another empty Red Bull can to his shelf.
<rysiek|pl> I'm looking for the dimensions for you
<noteventime> ok, thanks
<rysiek|pl> 90-60-90... hmmm, nope, that's not it, I suppose. ;)
<Flying_Eagle> im gonna shudown kde, while upgrading to 3.5.1... brb
<Kolizz> hi all! i'm having serious problems installing kubuntu. at some points of the installation it just fails "with error code 1". sometimes it works when i retry it and sometimes it fucks up totally. tried ubuntu breezy, kubuntu breezy. kubuntu dapper drake installed but i dont want to use it. tried seatools too, it just freezes once i start a test. checking the hdd in another computer using seatools worked and returned no errors. anyone got a clue w
<henrike> gibs den kram auch in deitsch ???
<henrike> h ???
<Dasnipa`> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: a great howto on GRUB splashimages: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/#1.0
<rysiek|pl> (goes directly to the dimensions ;) )
<rysiek|pl> have fun. remember to make a backup! :)
<noteventime> thanks
<rysiek|pl> nop. do it and get back here, so that we can hack the usplash thingy :)
<Flying_Eagle> good ol' irssi
<puckman> Anyone installed dapper yet?
<Flying_Eagle> no. it freezes my keyboard
<zax1> bipolar, r u still about?
<rysiek|pl> I think you've asked that question before, haven't you, puckman? :)
<puckman> hehehe
<puckman> Mighthave
<rysiek|pl> cought red-handed :)
<rysiek|pl> and still no help with the usplash. dammit.
<noteventime> hmm :/
<noteventime> That wasnt very nice X)
<noteventime> well, brb
<puckman> fuck it, downloading it now
<puckman> aaah there we go, in 20 min I will have my cd image
<Flying_Eagle> just out of interest: what can you do with that bot and to which www-sources is it connected?
<bipolar> zax1: yep
<Flying_Eagle> yeeha! everything went fine
<bipolar> Flying_Eagle: awesome
<bipolar> can someone please type in my nick so I can make sure my notifications in konverstation are working right?
<Flying_Eagle> bipolar:
<puckman> bipolar:
<puckman> bipolar:
<bipolar> not workin'
<puckman> bipolar:
<bipolar> oh, there they are.
<puckman> mine works
<Flying_Eagle> what about bipolar surrounded by spaces?
<bipolar> they are showing up on my laptop screen. which I use as #2.
<bipolar> ok. please try again :)
<Flying_Eagle> linux is just cool. imagine what i had done, if i had to rescue a windows-system
<Flying_Eagle> this procedure took me 10 minutes in research and some more while executing it.
<noteventime> ok I'm back :)
<_adam> can someone explain to me why my adsl connection is working but I cannot connect to any of the repositories in Adept?
<noteventime> The GRUB image didn't work very well :(
<noteventime> I got a part of my image in a few red lines below the menu :(
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: hmmm... at least You got the image working in GRUB, anyway ;)
<bipolar_> I hear bipolar is a moron :P
<bipolar> shutup n00b!
<rysiek|pl> I would try to read this tutorial once more, and *slowly* ;)
<rysiek|pl> it has to be something with the image itself
<noteventime> nope, grub didnt work either :P
<noteventime> same prob
<rysiek|pl> are you *sure* it has the proper dimensions and palette? (I myself fell for that one when making the GRUBsplash)
<rysiek|pl> ?
<rysiek|pl> what prob?
<noteventime> I see a part of the image in red stripes below the menu, 14 colors 640x480
<bipolar_> bipolar: are your notifications working yet?
<bipolar> kindof
<bipolar_> bipolar: wtf is wrong with them?
<zax1> sorry bipolar, offspring is home and she wont let me get on...the raskle,
<zax1> i have reinstalled
<zax1> and resolution at a max of 640x480
<bipolar> bipolar_: nothing now... I don't need you any more! get lost!
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: I would check if it's really 640x480, not 640x400 - it may be confusing
<bipolar> heh
<rysiek|pl> and I would double-check the palette
<bipolar> zax1: wow... ok. back to the xorg log
<zax1> i just installed synaptic and download the K7 version of the nvidia drivers(since its a athlon)
<noteventime> it's 640x480
<bipolar> zax1: the nvidia kernel module needs to match your running kernel.
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: if it still doesn't work - I'll post you a link to the image I use (and is working just fine) and give you what I have in my menu.lst
<tamer> hi people! has anybody of you an idea how to enable the keyboard switcher on kde?!
<tamer> doesn't work for me
<tamer> Do I have to reconfigure the xorg server?
<bipolar> zax1: so if you are running a 386 kernel, you need to use the 386 module.
<bipolar> zax1: or switch to the k7 kernel and module.
<tamer> hallo?!
<tamer> Nobody can help me?! :(
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Thanks ^^,  It's 640x480
<noteventime> tamer: Take it easy, have you been in region settings in kcontrol
<pulver> how do u change the background image for kdm?
<noteventime> login manager
<noteventime> in kcontrol
<tamer> regions are german and arabic
<noteventime> system -> login manager
<tamer> I need the keaboard to be displayed in arabic
<noteventime> tamer: Region -> keyboard layouts
<tamer> I did, but he disable it automatically
<tamer> If I click the checkbox "Enable keyboard layouts" everything is empty and nothing is choosable
<noteventime> It works for me :(
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: ok, gimme a sec, I'll put the image on my server
<pulver> noteventime: thanks
<noteventime> puver: NP :)
<tamer> How do I reconfigure the xorg server?!
<tamer> Has anybody of you an idea?
<noteventime> Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noteventime> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<noteventime> Dunno if that last onw works though
<Nomad411> I need to set up a PC for the 10 year-old son of my buddy.  Woul dedubuntu be a good choice for Internet child-safety?  Does anyone here know if there are built-in tools similar to net-nanny, etc?
<zax1> bipolar, so i dont take the K& driver then, just the 386 ?
<bipolar> zax1: right. or you can install the k7 kernel.
<zax1> and do you reckon for the NV18is the right driver
<tamer> thank you guys
<noteventime> Nomad411: There is software availible like net-nanny, give me a minute and let me try to find one :)
<zax1> k, well the 386 is what i installed earlier , when it all when capput
<noteventime> tamer: Np
<bipolar> zax1: acording to the package. everything higher then a gforce 2 is supported by that driver.
<bipolar> zax1: there is a
<zax1> thats what i thought
<bipolar> zax1: there is a "legacy" driver for the older ones.
<zax1> its a relatively new one
<bipolar> should be fine.
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: http://rysiek.ath.cx/stuff/grub_splash.tar.bz2 there you are
<bipolar> you havn't installed the new driver yet, have you?
<bipolar> maybe we should try bumping the resolution up before installing it.
<bipolar> just to see....
<bipolar> zax1: open up a terminal in X and run 'xrandr' and see what it tells you
<bipolar> zax1: maybe there are more modes you can switch too, although I doubt it... :\
<noteventime> rysiekpl: Thanks
<noteventime> Nomad411: Take a look at this: http://dansguardian.org/?page=whatisdg
<Apple7> hello, i'm from Argentina
<rysiek|pl> no problem
<noteventime> 'ello
<Apple7> sorry by inglish
<zax1> bipolar
<bipolar> .
<zax1> where do i type that in a terminal window?
<bipolar> open up konsole.
<bipolar> click on the K menu, then system, then konsole
<Apple7> bipolar> are you Oscar?
<zax1> i thought so, but it say cant open display, when i type xrandr
<bipolar> Apple7: nope.
<bipolar> zax1: wow...thats weird
<Apple7> Pk, sorry
<Apple7> ok*
<bipolar> zax1: you're not running it with sudo, are you?
<zax1> sorry i typed it in a terminal i opened with ctrl alt F1
<zax1> its through your way
<zax1> and i get just those 2
<zax1> 640x480 and 320x240
<bipolar> ok.
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Ok, time to reboot
<bipolar> have you ever used ssh, zax1?
<Apple7> i'm problem wicht Kubuntu
<zax1> no
<zax1> u want  to connect to my comp ?
<bipolar> zax1: it would be easier.
<zax1> i would like that, think we had enough foreplay.........
<bipolar> zax1: all I need to access to port 22 on the kubuntu box
<bipolar> lol
<bipolar> zax1: do you know how to forward ports?
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: good luck :)
<zax1> not on a linux box. can we do it in a private room, dont want the entire kubuntu room , to think i am easy, and try to get in as well
<bipolar> lol
<Apple7> ok, thanks by help me
<Apple7> goodBye!
<zax1> the computer i a m on at the moment is a windows xp( can u see the IP ?)
<bipolar> zax1: I opened a query window to you. check your tabs
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: and?..
<noteventime> :D, your image worked like a dream
<zax1> i saw it, but i cant private message
<rysiek|pl> yuppie KIA, man :)
<bipolar> oh.... you'd need to register... bah
<zax1> here, will u join kubuntu-il ?
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: If i can't get my splash to work I'll keep yours :D
<rysiek|pl> bipolar, zax: create your own channel
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Very nice
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: no problem, you can try to edit mine - that should help you :)
<noteventime> Just what I'm oing right now :)
<rysiek|pl> thx, it's made from a wallpaper I've found on kde-look.org
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: open the image in GIMP and set vthe image mode to RGB first
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: The thing I's I'm trying to get a consitant feel througout my boot :)
<rysiek|pl> or you'll be only able to work with the colours from the palette of my image ;)
<rysiek|pl> yep - me too :)
<jjesse_meeting> two days ago i accessed a windows file share through konq and now every 5 minutes or so i'm being asked for username/password for the file share, can somoene help me out?
<rysiek|pl> I have a wallpaper like that, a KDM splash and KDM theme too
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: now I'm trying to get USplash like that ;)
<noteventime> Me too :D
<rysiek|pl> that makes the two of us, then :)
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Well, then we are in the same situation now :)
<noteventime> yep
<rysiek|pl> ok then, I'll post do some testing during the weekend and post a new thread on ubuntuforums for the usplash thingy
<noteventime> Ok, new reboot :P
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: hmmm... I've got an idea: can you send me (or publish it in the net somewhere) the image that *didn't* work for your GRUB?
<rysiek|pl> ok, gluck ;)
<jjesse> any thoughts for my issue?
<rysiek|pl> jjesse: no idea :/
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: As soon as i'vev rebooted
<rysiek|pl> ok
<rysiek|pl> jjesse: do you have this share in media:/ folder?
<jjesse> rysiek|pl: no i don't
<rysiek|pl> o_O
<rysiek|pl> strange
<rysiek|pl> so, let me get this straight: you are being prompted for a username and password for a Windows share every few mins?
<jjesse> rysiek|pl: correct
* rysiek|pl is astounded with that
<noteventime> :/
<noteventime> Mine still doen't work :P
<noteventime> doesn't*
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: ok, send me your file to mikiwoz (at) yahoo (dot) co (dot) uk
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Sent, I know it says KDE 3.3 :P
<rysiek|pl> jjesse: no idea, really, sorry :/
<rysiek|pl> ok
<noteventime> What is the problem?
<jjesse> rysiek|pl: thanks anyways
<rysiek|pl> jjesse: try with noteventime ;)
<wimpies> does dapper have a kubunt install CD yet ? the one on the homepage claims that is not an installable version
<jjesse> for me it is every couple of minutes i'm prompted for username/password to access a windows share i accessed two days aga
<noteventime> I'll do my best :)
<noteventime> OK..
<jjesse> the live cd is currently not installable
<noteventime> jjesse
<noteventime> jjesse: You mean it doesn't accept your password/username?
<jjesse> noteventime: yes?
<jjesse> it accepts, but i'm not trying to access the share, it just keeps prompting me
<noteventime> ahhh, At KDE startup?
<wimpies> jjesse : the website has different links for live and installable CD.  Are both the same ?
<jjesse> wimpies: they are currently different
<jjesse> noteventime: nope as i'm working on kubuntu
<noteventime> wimpies: Are you running breezy, if you are you can just upgrade to dapper.
<wimpies> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<noteventime> jjesse: :S, maybe it starts an old konqueror session
<wimpies> yes but I have 3 rootkits installed and want to get rid of them and was considering to use dapper
<noteventime> ok
<wimpies> the above URL has different links ... live and install .  so the install is not yet read then ?
<noteventime> jjesse: Try to disable "restore last session" in session manager
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Find anything odd?
<jjesse> session manager in system settings?
<noteventime> yes, or kcontrol
<jjesse> ok trying that thanks noteventime
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: yep, fixed, sent to you by email. :)
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Thanks ^^
<noteventime> jjesse: Np
<rysiek|pl> nop ;)
<rysiek|pl> wimples: nope, Dapper is not ready yet. Try Breezy instead, upgrading to Dapper is not difficult later on.
<noteventime> I thought i sis indexed when chanhing to 14 colors with convert :P
<jjesse> flight 4 runs pretty stable for me :)
<noteventime> Thanks ^^
<rysiek|pl> my pleasure ;)
<rysiek|pl> jjesse: yep, but it's not *officially* released as stable yet :)
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: so now only the usplash left to be hacked ;)
<noteventime> yep :P
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Have you tried Xgl and/or aiglx?
<noteventime> Well, time for another reboot
<Aapzak> mornin' lads
<jjesse> aftern Aapzak
<rysiek|pl> !Xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<jjesse> does it work in kubuntu or is it a ubuntu only thing?'
<Aapzak> xgl works in KDE as well, but much better in GNome
<Aapzak> it was made for Gnome
<Aapzak> so, Ubuntu
<noteventime> yay
<rysiek|pl> :)
<noteventime> Works good, although I'll need to tweak the image a little
<rysiek|pl> go for it. remember to switch to Mode -> RGB when changing the image, and then, before saving, to Indexed
<noteventime> yep
<rysiek|pl> as for Xgl - heard about it and waiting for it to be usable ;) but it really is something *very* interesting, I'd say
<Aapzak> ow, it is very useable
<rysiek|pl> !aiglx
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Aapzak> as long as you use gnome
<rysiek|pl> why GNOME?
<Aapzak> because compiz replaces your window manager and you can't replace kwin as easely
<noteventime> compiz works good with KDE
<rysiek|pl> I am a KDEling, I don't like GNOME
<rysiek|pl> great :)
<rysiek|pl> then I have to try the damn thing ;)
<Aapzak> I used it on KDE, but kmail didn't work and all konqueror windows appeared after the cube, not useable
<noteventime> use gnome-window-decorator in KDE is nop
<rysiek|pl> but AFTER i get usplash to behave nicely and AFTER I get HURD installed ;)
<noteventime> HURD?
<rysiek|pl> !hurd
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rysiek|pl
<rysiek|pl> http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html
<noteventime> aiglx is kinda like normal xorg but with compositing for effekts
<noteventime> In my opinion Xgl is better but aiglx is more stable
<rysiek|pl> Debian/HURD is the first HURD distro, it's in the alpha stage, but it's a very interesting project
<rysiek|pl> m'kay guys. gotta go watch a film or something - 'nuff sitting on IRC ;)
<noteventime> bye
<rysiek|pl> cu all tomorrow, heavy usplash testing underway ;)
<noteventime> haha
<echdev> weird
<echdev> when my laptop screen is closed
<echdev> after a while
<echdev> I open it again and it doesn't turn back on
<echdev> :(
<noteventime> echdev: Does it go into stand by?
<noteventime> echdev: I'm having the same probem with standby since upgrading to dapper
<echdev> i dont think so
<echdev> im pretty sure I haven't enabled that
<echdev> but I close the lid and it's ok
<echdev> if I close it and let it sit a while, it wont come back
<noteventime> echdev: Hmm... Maybe it suspends after a while :/
<echdev> maybe
<echdev> i was told ubuntu had this problem, but I never had it with my laptop
<echdev> but I am with kubuntu :o
<echdev> breezy badger
<larsivi> Has anyone installed the gutenprint drivers on Breezy?
<Psi-Jack> BRB, gonna hit the router, see if it's gotten unstable or something.
<ronaldson40> Can i run Prince of Persia : The Two thrones on Kubuntu
<Aapzak> common zaggy,
<noteventime> ronaldson40: Depends, cedega might be able
<ronaldson40> If i can run it wat should i install to run it
<ronaldson40> Is cadega paid
<noteventime> Cedega, which isn't free, but you can always resort to p*r*a*c*
<noteventime> *cought*bittorrent*cough*
<ronaldson40> wat is P*r*a*c
<noteventime> piracy :P
<ronaldson40> could u give me a link
<noteventime> ops i messed the *
<ronaldson40> sorry i thought it was software
<Psi-Jack> Or you can get cedega from CVS. :p
<noteventime> I don't think you can anymore :(
<Psi-Jack> Yes, actually, you can.
<ronaldson40> so is cadega the only software for this
<Pwn3d> hi any speak spanish
<Pwn3d> plz
<Pwn3d> i need help
<larsivi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<noteventime> ronaldson40: For games using DirectX, yes
<ronaldson40> yes
<noteventime> ronaldson40: For OpenGL games you can use wine, which cedega is based on..
<ronaldson40> k
<noteventime> ronaldson40: I'll gave you a link in a few minutes
<ronaldson40> k thanx
<noteventime> My Xserver is kinda bugged so i'll have to restart it
<ronaldson40> k
<ronaldson40> i 'll wait
<stian> Hey, I have a question, it's not linux related, but still. When I do a search for my name on google, Konqueror and Opera shows my site as the first result, but when I do it in FF, im not even listed on the first page...whats up with that? How does it work?
<noteventime> Who was it with cedega?
<noteventime> ??
<noteventime> 'ello % FF0
<trappist> noteventime: http://transgaming.org/cvs/
<noteventime> Cool
<noteventime> I thought you warent able to do that with version 5
<ronaldson40> hi
<trappist> *shrug* maybe it's out of date.  never heard about them dropping it.
<ronaldson40> noteventime
<noteventime> 'ello
<ronaldson40> hi
<ronaldson40> abt the link ur were talkin abt
<_admin> xcvxcgvx
<ronaldson40> msg nickserv register aa
<Tm_T> !register
<ubotu> register is probably type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<Snake__> Mornin all
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> hehe it's 9PM here :D
<Snake__> noteventime: 3 pm here ;)
<noteventime> OH :D
<Snake__> Hmmm this room is quite today
<Snake__> Tis a good thing :)
<pm> Snake__, where are the other two?
<Snake__> pm: ??
<Snake__> quiet** :)
<noteventime> Man, usplash is hard to configure
<pm> i'm one and the only ;)
<Snake__> pm: Oh! Rofl, I just now got that
<larsivi> !gutenprint
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, larsivi
<_b> !sane
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _b
<joeytribb> hi all
<_moep_> hi
<larsivi> noone here tried the gutenprint (5.0.0rc2) drivers?
<_moep_> i have some problems to start kubuntu cant start the install....
<_moep_> i have an acer TravelMate 4652 LMi
<_moep_> and used some boot parameters but it doesnt works.. get only
<_moep_> Umcompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel
<_moep_> nd then black screen and nothing happens...
<larsivi> Hmm, might be a problem with the screen resolution somehow
<_moep_> i think so, too but i have net really expierience with linux
<_moep_> i used boot parameter
<_moep_> linux vga=791 nehmen
<_moep_> linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<_moep_> and linux
<trappist> _moep_: is that the tiny laptop with only a usb cdrom drive?
<_moep_> no
<_moep_> its this one:
<_moep_> http://www.acer.de/acereuro/page4.do?dau22.oid=9005&UserCtxParam=0&GroupCtxParam=0&dctx1=9&CountryISOCtxParam=DE&LanguageISOCtxParam=de&crc=2118416267
<_moep_> (sry its a german link)
<Skrot> trappist: You're thinking of Acer Travelmate 3000TWMi, and it's a firewire DVD-drive ;)
<_moep_> mmh and now?^^
<Heinkel> hello?
<trappist> Skrot: right you are :)
<Skrot> Ofcourse, I'm using it ;)
<Heinkel> i am looking for a url to a good kubuntu installation guide...can anyone help me?
<Heinkel> needs to cover setting up disk partitions and the installation itself...help
<Heinkel> i have downloaded both live and setup CD from bittorrent...so now i need guidance :(
<sebi> you should try the kubuntu-forum, but the installation is really easy, so try to make it own your own, you will see, you will make it
<tomas_> hi
<tomas_> is there anyone who knows his way around sound systems?
<Heinkel> just insert cd..cross fingers?
<_moep_> Skrot: wich boot parameter i should use?
<arrinmurr> is there a way to change the language after installation? and i don't mean keyboard layout
<sebi> the installtion needs only a few information,the most will be configured automatically
<Skrot> _moep_: Youve got a 3000-series?
<_moep_> no
<_moep_> 4652LMi
<Skrot> And what's the problem?
<Skrot> acpi=off noacpi noapic seems to be a good bet for most laptops by the way
<_moep_> ok i test it
<Skrot> But it really depends what the problem is..
<buntu-tablet> sweet,  kubuntu 6.1 supports my so far not supported in linux Toshiba SD Card reader
<_moep_> wow thx it works
<Skrot> Make it support by Texas Instruments PCIxx21 already :P
<_moep_> 6.1? i have only 5.1. :/
<buntu-tablet> it's the beta
<buntu-tablet> drapper or whatever
<_moep_> ok
<jpowers> dapper
<jpowers> dapper drake
<buntu-tablet> that's it
<buntu-tablet> ubuntu is the only distro that installs, supports my Intel Wireless 2200, my gigabit, cdrom, wacom tablet screen, with no modifications for my Toshiba Tecra M4-S435 Tablet PC
<sebi> @buntu-tablet: my intern sd card reader works with 6.04 ,too. I'm really surprised about the positiv development of the Kubuntu project
<jpowers> buntu-tablet: does it support touch sensitivity?
<buntu-tablet> yep
<jpowers> awesome
<buntu-tablet> krita and gimp both
<jpowers> I've been tempted to get an x41 tablet
<buntu-tablet> not very many "notebook" applications out there yet
<trappist> buntu-tablet: similar experience here on my inspiron 600m (same wireless card)
<trappist> buntu-tablet: though the 2200 drivers are hella buggy
<jpowers> buntu-tablet: will having a tablet change my life?
<buntu-tablet> jpowers: that was my other choice,  I went for 1lb heavier, but with DVD-RAM/RW/R, bluetooth, and a faster 1.73ghz pentium-m
<jpowers> ;)
<buntu-tablet> jpowers: for less $
<buntu-tablet> jpowers: it's changed mine
<jpowers> sweet
<buntu-tablet> $1599 for this model
<buntu-tablet> on newegg
<jpowers> not bad
<buntu-tablet> it's DDR2, and 2.5" sata hard drive
<buntu-tablet> and nvidia geforce 6200 w/128mb
<trpr42> buntu-tablet: just bought a laptop last week. should be arriving soon. it will be my first one :) can't wait to go outside or something, lol
<buntu-tablet> plays quake4 very nice :)
<jpowers> buntu-tablet: very nice.
<buntu-tablet> trpr42: awesome
<buntu-tablet> jpowers: the only down side was that my SD card (where i store all my note taking doc's in windows) didn't work in linux
<buntu-tablet> even with updated kernel (2.6.15) in any other distro
<buntu-tablet> i just installed dapper for the heck of it, and it showed up on my desktop,  I was like WHOA
<jpowers> awesome
<buntu-tablet> the x41's are fully supported
<buntu-tablet> in linux
<buntu-tablet> and the only hardware not working now in linux for this Tecra M4 S435 is the Accelaromiter for stopping the hard drive if the laptop goes into motion
<buntu-tablet> i replaced a 2.0ghz Dell Insprion 8600 with a slower 1.73,  but I'll never go back to normal laptop
<buntu-tablet> the sata, and ddr2 make up for the speed difference anyway
<jpowers> I have an 8600
<jpowers> I really like the 1920x1200 res
<buntu-tablet> it was beautiful
<jpowers> That's what I'll miss switching down
<buntu-tablet> in 2d
<buntu-tablet> it wouldn't push even old games though
<buntu-tablet> and then it would get fuzzy
<jpowers> mine would overheat when I played games
<buntu-tablet> theis 1400x1020 i snice
<jpowers> :s
<buntu-tablet> or whatever it is..  1400xsomething
<buntu-tablet> and it's light... so light
<buntu-tablet> 8600 weighs a ton
<jpowers> I have an old X21
<jpowers> that thing is light
<buntu-tablet> battery life is right at 3.5 hours
<jpowers> and I trust thinkpads to be reliable
<buntu-tablet> yes
<jpowers> which is why I was going to go with an x41
<buntu-tablet> yeah
<jpowers> but if the tecra is that good, maybe I'll go for that.
<buntu-tablet> and you can get about 6hrs from the x41
<jpowers> that's compelling.
<buntu-tablet> my tecra just survived a 5 foot fall onto a smooth concrete floor
<jpowers> wow
<buntu-tablet> fell off the bookshelf
<buntu-tablet> no damage
<jpowers> awesome
<buntu-tablet> it was open, and on
<buntu-tablet> folded over in tablet mode
<Skrot> Is it possible to download a kubuntu dapper netinst iso?
<buntu-tablet> the clippy that holds the screen down in tablet mode, popped out of it's holder
<jjesse_meeting> Skrot: i don't think so
<Skrot> jjesse_meeting: hmm, okay
<jpowers> buntu-tablet: very cool
<buntu-tablet> i pushed it back in,  ran disk bad cluster detection 6 times on the drive
<buntu-tablet> it survived
<buntu-tablet> it's never going to happen again.. but yeah
<buntu-tablet> it was in winxp though, so the drive stopped
<buntu-tablet> err  "parked"  when it detected it was falling
<buntu-tablet> tryiing to get that working in linux now.
<buntu-tablet> hdaps
<buntu-tablet> it wasn't rough concrete,  that probably would have scratched up the case..
<buntu-tablet> sounded like a empty plastic container hitting the floor..
<buntu-tablet> my 8600 survived a 3 foot fall from the front seat to the floorboard..
<buntu-tablet> from like 60mpg to 15mpg
<duckdown> Hi all.. I installed Dapper 4 and i think its great, but, after clicking the UPDATES button in the taskbar and completing it, It's still displaying the damn exlaimation point icon saying that there are '3 updated packages available' .. but after clicking it, it's just saying everything is up to date!
<buntu-tablet> duckdown: sounds like something is being not updated for some dep reason or something
<crweb> what do i apt-get to get the sources that linux-image-2.6.15-16-386 were built with (for installing other modules)
<trappist> crweb: try linux-tree-2.6.15-16
<crweb> it doesn't exist
<trappist> hrm.  you're right.  coulda sworn...
<crweb> yeah, that's it for 2.6.12
<crweb> which is how i knew it exist
<trappist> linux-source
<crweb> it's just the source though
<crweb> not the compiled version and the same .config
<crweb> unless that doesn't matter
<trappist> I guess I'm not sure what you're looking for.  you want the source or the kernel image?
<crweb> inorder to build modules for the current running kernel, you need the kernel tree from the kernel you are running
<crweb> not just the source
<crweb> not just the image
<crweb> has to be the same .config and all kinds of stuff i thought
<crweb> i think i got it,  brb
<UNDERsoN> hello everybody
<UNDERsoN> it's my first time in kubuntu )) i think you're not so lucky as me about this
<UNDERsoN> only 1 question where i can get mc dev package?
<UNDERsoN> deb
<UNDERsoN> o i understand you're not so friendly as i think
<UNDERsoN> so good by if you don't wanna help
<unperson> I currently have Ubuntu Breezy installed on my home computer.  Follow the instructions on the wiki for installing Kubuntu-desktop, will the result be functionally the same as having installed kubuntu fresh from the CD (asside from a bunch of old Gnome stuff taking up space)?
<osh_> unperson: yes.
<unperson> Or is it likely that various setting made during install will be different than if I had installed kubuntu fresh?
<unperson> osh_:  I'll take that as a no to the second part of the question then I guess.  :-)
<osh_> unperson: sorry. baby crying. only one hand. no time.
<unperson> osh_:  Np.  My intent was to save you some typing.
<unperson> But oh well.  :-)
<osh_> unperson: not sure.
<unperson> 2nd Question:  Are releases slower on the kubuntu side of things because this is not the original/main version of Ubuntu?
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> Please help me,  between Line 55 and 60  were a lot of errors coming up  while installing APACHE 1.3
<Celeste> http://pastebin.com/582567
<osh_> unperson: no. not really.
<osh_> unperson: and canonical is aiming at making kub as official as ub is.
<unperson> Cool.  Sounds worth a try then.  Having used both Gnome and KDE, I found KDE to be a bit more full featured/mature.
<_b> !se
<ubotu> _b: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<osh_> unperson: me too. but ymmv.
<wimpies>  does anybody know if there is an installable kubuntu dapper iso image ?
<osh_> Celeste: looks ok to me. whats the prob?
<osh_> wimpies: yes. on hp.
<wimpies> osh_ : euh ... where ?
<Celeste> osh_, errors between line 55 and 60
<osh_> wimpies: homepage
<wimpies> well I think I tried that one and it claims it is NOT an installable CD ... ?
<osh_> Celeste: looks like they were recovered. isn't apachhe running?
<crweb> i just installed dapper from cd 30 minutes ago
<crweb> everything is working fine
<Celeste> it is running...
<osh_> wimpies: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-4/
<unperson> wimpies:  Is it possible the CD burned incorrectly?
<crweb> wimpies: my install went perfect,  even hardware not supported in the standard kernel is working
<wimpies> unperson : it booted I got the gui, it asked me language and keyboard layout scanned for CD and then claimed it was not enough to install with
<unperson> ah
<unperson> wimpies:  Weird.
<wimpies> osh_ :  that is the one I tried
<unperson> osh_:  Thanks a lot.
<unperson> Later.
<wimpies> Can I see some log output so I can check why it failed ?
<Pyrobob> hey I gotta small problem
<_b> !krypto
<ubotu> _b: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<osh_> wimpies: checksum it?
<Pyrobob> I occasionally get a serious lag session
<Pyrobob> and their happening more often as I run Linux
<wimpies> osh_ : if the image boots all right, I presume it is correct.
<Pyrobob> ...
<Pyrobob> any ideas?
<osh_> wimpies: burn another. i got one from there and it worked fine.
<_b> anyone using cryptated drives for security ?
<zax1> hola
<wimpies> I think I got it, my second CD contained an AUDIO cd and while scanning for CD's the installer though that that was the right CD
<osh_> _b: have a look at truecrypt. it's got ubuntu deb and all.
<osh_> Pyrobob: manifesting how?
<Pyrobob> just has a serious lag session
<Pyrobob> just randomly
<Pyrobob> more and more often
<Pyrobob> can't run anything extra
<osh_> Pyrobob: running what?
<Pyrobob> Kubuntu
<crweb> wimpies: 2nd cd?
<osh_> Pyrobob: not net lag, just slow computer?
<Pyrobob> yes
<Pyrobob> looking at the process table right now
<wimpies> crweb : yes the audio cd was in the second drive
<crweb> oh oh
<crweb> i see
<Pyrobob> see if I can close anything thats not needed
<danni> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install the ATI drivers, and I can't get the distro box to show any of the Ubuntu ones
<osh_> Pyrobob: what does top say?
<Pyrobob> top?
<osh_> yes
<zax1> can anyone recomend a good media player that come packed with all the necesery codecs to play any file on the planet ?
<Pyrobob> ...
<zax1> or there about.....
<cold> I just started the ubuntu live cd and totem has no video mpeg support, what plugin should I download ?
<osh_> console, type top
<Pyrobob> ah
<Pyrobob> one sec
<zax1> or maybe just a codec pack similar to the Klite package that is for linux
<zax1> i dont care if its open source or not
<osh_> cold: i use vlc or mplayer... :-)
<robotgeek> cold: do you mean dapper/breezy?
<neoncode> is running "sudo apt-get install gstremer*" a bad idea?
<Pyrobob> everything is root except like 4 things
<osh_> Pyrobob: what's the load?
<cold> umm
<cold> breezy
<Pyrobob> there's 70 tasks 1 running 69 sleeping is what it says
<cold> rebotgeek breezy
<osh_> Pyrobob: you should have 3 load avg at the top of the screen
<Pyrobob> oh it says load average: 0.22, 0.35, 0.34
<neoncode> Pyrobob: Hi ya pyro
<osh_> Pyrobob: does anything change when the comp freezes up?
<osh_> Pyrobob: in top that is.
<Pyrobob> not sure it hasn't froze up so far
<Pyrobob> lemme open gAIM and see what happens
<Pyrobob> that and Kopete give me the most trouble
<osh_> Pyrobob: keep looking
<wimpies> The boot process only proposes american timezones ... why ?
<osh_> py start kopete and see what happems
<_ben> can anyone recomend a good ftp program other that kbear
<Pyrobob> load average: 0.75, 0.49, 0.38
<osh_> _ben: konqueror?
<Pyrobob> first number jumped tio 95, then dropped to 80
<wimpies> _ben : konqueror ?
<_ben> How does that work?
<wimpies> ftp://WWW/...
<wimpies> _ben : and it works from ANY location (also from KDE apps)
<Pyrobob> ...
<osh_> Pyrobob: keep an eye on top when comp freezes up
<Pyrobob> k its never actually "froze" just lagged extremely bad
<crweb> why does firefox keep wanting to put my downloads into /tmp?
<Pyrobob> like 30 minutes to close a gAMI window
<crweb> i have it set to ask me
<Pyrobob> gAIM*
<wimpies> crweb : I think it is a preference somewhere
<crweb> wimpies: i have it set to ask me..
<Pyrobob> first number is jumping around from 50 to 80 or so
<jf-> so, i've compiled my own kde vanilla sources (i need to have a stock-kde install for one of the accounts on my box), but it appears that the compile is still retaining some kubuntu settings
<_ben> that's brilliant - thanks osh and wimpies
<jf-> for example, the "window" menu is still missing as it was from the Kubuntu/KDE
<_ben> i'm imbarrased that i didn't already know about it
<wimpies> crweb : donno then ... never tried ask
<jf-> (in konq, that is)
<wimpies> let me try it here
<Pyrobob> first number jumped to 1.41
<Pyrobob> second to .670 and third to .46
<wimpies> crweb: it asks me
<ttread> Does anyone know what happened to kweather?  I notice it does not appear in the list of applets in Dapper.
<wimpies> I have version 1.0.7
<wimpies> I save to the desktop and use konqueror to move it around
<wimpies> (easier)
<zax1> can any one help a noob?
<zax1> just made the switch from windows
<wimpies> zax1 : congrats
<zax1> and am getting a headache trying to figure it all out
<zax1> thanks wimpies
<wimpies> zax1 : figuring what out
<chx> why I have a small "Berlin" below my clock? TZ I guess, but I'd like to get rid of it
<zax1> a couple of stuff, i know istill think windows but i cant help my self
<zax1> is there a "program files" folder somewhere
<wimpies> chx : click right and set timezone
<zax1> that i can see all my installed programs ?
<wimpies> zax1 : no programs can be installed in any location but most are installed in /usr/bin
<zax1> ok
<chx> wimpies: bah, did that but that did not make the TZ disapperar
<wimpies> zax1 : linux uses the path variable to determine where things are
<ttread> zax1, most software installs under the /usr folder, you can run find from there
<chx> oh!!
<chx> local timezone!
<chx> finally.
<zax1> how do i put them in my Kmenue
<zax1> for example
<zax1> does VLC come installed by default
<zax1> if so where is it ?
<wimpies> zax1 : click right on menu, add item, browse the disk and locate the executable
<zax1> i mean - where do ui usualy launch apps from if they are not on the Kmenu by default
<wimpies> zax1 : a good way to determine where things are is execute which COMMAND from a konsole applciation (should be in the menu)
<crweb> zax1: open a konsole, or in the menu click on Run Command:
<ttread> zax1, I usually look in Adept to see if things are installed
<wimpies> zax1 : I think if you click right on the desktop you can find the ;run' command too ...
<zax1> i love it - your enthusiasm capture me - so many helpers
<zax1> :)
<ttread> For example, in Adept I filter on vlc and it shows a number of packages
<wimpies> zax1 : you will need to unlearn lots of windows habits like typing backslashes between directories
<wimpies> or c: q: z: ...
<zax1> i did that, but couldnt find it - vlc that is. i read somewhere about enabling universe and multiverse and use restricketed format
<zax1> but i dont think my menue is similar
<zax1> cuz it doesntfollow their instruction
<wimpies> zax1 : that is in the /etc/apt/sources.list and yes you need to add program sources that are not 'pure free'
<zax1> wimpies, i noticed that already about the habbits  - uphill all the way
<zax1> how do i do it wimpie
<fatejudger> has anyone here been able to mount samba shares at boot?
<wimpies> you can add items using adept
<ttread> zax1, yep, vlc is in universe repository, you can enable it from the Adept menu under "Manage Repositories"
<wimpies> see 'system; menu
<zax1> ttred - what is the diferance between adept and synaptic ?
<fatejudger> zax1: QT vs GTK
<ttread> zax1, not really any difference in function between the two
<zax1> qt? what that ?
<wimpies> zax1: they both use the same lower level package database : you can mix then
<fatejudger> zax1: a GUI toolkit
<wimpies> qt : is the library on which the KDE env is built (like win32 for windows)
<zax1> right - that clears up some confusion
<ttread> just different UIs
<fatejudger> ttread: wtf, that's not right at all
<fatejudger> ttread: they use two completely different toolkits
<wimpies> tthread : not real UI but rather toolkits
<ttread> Ok, sorry, it's more than the UI - but they both use apt underneath
<_b> Is anyone using cryptaded hard drive ?
<zax1> riht-
<zax1> so how do i add the universe, i cant see it in the greyed out lines
<wimpies> just add a line
<_ben> is there a better html editor other that Quanta?
<ttread> zax1, find the lines that start with 'deb' (not deb-src) and contain 'universe', right click and select enable
<zax1> but what do i put in whimpies
<Captainbraille> I have a question about adept too.. I'm trying to install Wine, there is only instructions on adding a repository to Synaptic, I'm using adept, this is the line.. "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/"  how do I fix it for adept?
<wimpies> That I do not know ...
<fatejudger> lol
<Captainbraille> lol =)
<fatejudger> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<fatejudger> that'll open up a CLI text editor
<fatejudger> if you'd rather use kate then do
<fatejudger> alt+f2
<fatejudger> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<fatejudger> you'll need to paste that line in the bottom of that file
<fatejudger> use whichever method you want
<neoncode> ok. automount sucks. when I plug in a USB storage device. it opens konquror to media:/sdb1 and says that it dosen't exist. if find that it's actualy mounted in "/media/sdb1" - oh and the icon for the device doesn't appear on my desktop...
<Heinkel> hmmm wish me luck...starting install :)
<Captainbraille> When I add the line, this is what I get under distribution "binary/"
<fatejudger> ?
<zax1> is there a "show desktop button on kubuntu
<neoncode> any help?
<crweb> zax1: right click on the panel, and add it
<ttread> zax1, there is an applet that you can add to the toolbar to show desktop
<zax1> its actualy quite intuitive
<wimpies> anybody around with dapper install cd knowlegde : I installed and have two problems. 1 - a disks that he wants to mount 2 - the screen resolution after login on KDM switches to a bad setting
<wimpies> and when I logout from that erroneous setting kdm crashes
<ttread> wimpies, I had a similar problem with changing screen resolution in Dapper,
<ttread> It's a documented bug, it either locks the screen or causes X to restart
<wimpies> Ah ... I think I will go back to breezy
<ttread> You could edit xorg.conf manually
<wimpies> ok will try that
<wimpies> tthread : xorg.conf seems to be ok (except for not using fglrx Like i had in breezy)
#kubuntu 2006-03-09
<ryanakca> how do you install splashy without having to uninstall kubuntu desktop?
<ttread> wimpies, on mine the resolution looks correct but if I go into the dialog to change it it shows the wrong value
<ryanakca> btw... I'm trying to install this theme: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24760
<wimpies> I am going to recover my breezy X configuration and install the fglrx driver and see what that gives
<ttread> I always seem to end up editing xorg.conf by hand anyways
<zax1> i have nautilus installed( i think)
<zax1> i searched for all files with that name, and tryed runing the program, does it need any special attention, or jsut clicking it should run it, cuz i get all sorts of messages but no actual running program
<zax1> am i missing something ?
<ttread> zax1, nautilus is the file manager for Gnome - not usually used on KDE, and I'm not sure it would work
<zax1> oh.... i looked on adept for a cd burner utility
<zax1> and that came up
<zax1> it had a sexy name, so installed it
<fatejudger> zax1: k3b
<zax1> k3b ?
<fatejudger> zax1: k3b
<zax1> would that do dvd and cds ?
<ttread> It's true, nautilus does burn CDs, but k3b is better and is included in Kubuntu
<fatejudger> zax1: it should already be installed
<ttread> k3b is on the multimedia menu
<ttread> it does burn dvds and cds
<zax1> wil lgive it a go
<zax1> many thanks again
<ryanakca> how do you install "splashy" without having to uninstall "kubuntu-desktop"?  btw, I'm trying to install this splash screen: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24760
<zax1> right . looks fantastic
<zax1> thanks guys
<zax1> i am in your debt
<wimpies> zax1 : and even better while you are burning something your linux system can still be used wherease windows generally is too busy
<ttread> k3b is really good, have fun
<zax1> if you live in the UK, maybe i can repay you
<zax1> http://1564.tchosts3.net
<zax1> let me know
<zax1> off i go
<zax1> thanks, and bye
<atidem> hi folks
<atidem> I have a problem
<atidem> cant create a table when use date type in mysql
<atidem> I receive a sintax error
<atidem> is it a bug?
<atidem> or something else?
<brsseb> hi fellow (k)ubuntulovers. i got most of it working now, only one problem left. external VGA out on my laptop.
<brsseb> it works, but only at a very low resolution
<ttread> atidem, this is not really a mysql forum, but my guess is you've made a typo or otherwise got the syntax messed up
<brsseb> how do i make it support a larger display?
<atidem> ttread: create table test( date test_date);
<atidem> with this simple test I receive a sintax error
<brsseb> atidem: dont the name of the datatype come before the type itself?, like CREATE TABLE test ( mydate DATE) ;?
<atidem> brsseb: nope
<ryanakca> atidem: its written like this: create table test(test_date date);   on http://archives.postgresql.org/pgsql-sql/2004-01/msg00064.php
<ryanakca> atidem: never mind
<ryanakca> atidem: You never saw that... that is postgresql... my bad
<ryanakca> atidem: best thing I can suggest is trying in #mysql
<atidem> i'm on chan yet
<atidem> thanks
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> bbl
<wimpies> what it the main archive for kubuntu ? be.archive.unbuntu.com seems to be missing files
<ttread> atidem, have you tried create table test( test_date date);   ?   From what I'm seeing in the mysql documentation it seems that the column name comes before the datatype
<atidem> ttread: yes
<atidem> it works now
<atidem> strange error
<atidem> I tried before and did work
<atidem> not
<atidem> *
<ttread> Ok
<atidem> in standard sql sintax is DATE IDENTIFIER
<ttread> I'm looking at this page: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.1/en/create-table.html
<ttread> It's confusing because they don't give simple examples but seems to be  (identifier type)
<atidem> yes
<atidem> I downloaded the same doc in chm format
<atidem> and no nice example to understand it
<atidem> I have to go now
<atidem> ttread: thanks
<atidem> bye
<ttread> atidem , you're welcome, bye
<Crashoveride> anyone wanna tell me how to install php4?
<_B_> is there anyone using crypto on file system ?
<ttread> Crashoveride: apt-get install php4
<Crashoveride> does kubuntu have a ftp or http host built in?
<bufalo_1973> hello
<ttread> Crashoveride, you can install both from the repositories
<Crashoveride> kk
<Crashoveride> eeer how do I update my counterstrike server?
<ttread> can't help you with that one
<Crashoveride> ok
<Crashoveride> brb
<Crashoveride> ok so how would i setup a ftp server?
<ttread> Crashoveride, I haven't done that but you can look in the repositories, I know there are several available
<Crashoveride> um i only have ever used konsole
<ttread> Crashoveride, sudo aptitude search ftp
<ryanakca> how do you install "splashy" without having to uninstall "kubuntu-desktop"?  btw, I'm trying to install this splash screen: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24760
<ttread> or even better, sudo aptitude search ftp | grep server
<Crashoveride> k
<ttread> ryanakca, System settings - Desktop - Splash Screen?
<Crashoveride> ok installing thanks
<ryanakca> ttread: http://24.226.20.171/~ryan/README      that's the readme for installing it
<Crashoveride> how do i set my account as root?
<incinerator> Crashoveride: I would recommend proftpd
<incinerator> default config gives access to each user's home directory by default, and the rest is easily done by checking out the sample configs and reading documentation
<incinerator> many howtos in the net, as well
<Crashoveride> for proftpd shud i use standalone or inetd
<ryanakca> ttread: any ideas?
<ttread> ryanakca, take a look at http://www.kde-look.org/comments/discussion.php?id=2&forumpage=27#c134041
<incinerator> Crashoverride: or this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PureFTP
<ttread> other than that, I haven't done it so can't tell you, sorry
<ryanakca> ttread: thats a kdm theme instalation...
<federico> hi  there everyone! :)
<ttread> ryanakca, Splashy is a theme , or at least that's what it says
<incinerator> bah, pureadmin is in universe, but pureftpd isn't ???
<Celeste> hi
<federico> hi Celeste!
<incinerator> oh, it is
<incinerator> Crashoveride: no need to download that package from the forums, it is in universe...
<callie> can anyone recommend a good kde FTP client?
<incinerator> I use nfcftp, it's console but nice
<Celeste> Is it dangerous anyhow to install GNOME on  Kubuntu?    Someone told me it could destroy my system - Is this true?
<incinerator> ^ncftp
<bufalo_1973> callie, which clients have you used until now?
<incinerator> Celeste, no everything should be fine
<Celeste> incinerator, what do I need to install?    only   aptitude install gnome    or something special?
<callie> bufalo_1973, none in kde, normally just use command line bufalo_1973
<bufalo_1973> callie, try kbear or konqueror
<bufalo_1973> I know there are others, but...
<ttread> callie, gFTP works fine in KDE
<callie> i like to use native apps if possible ttread
<incinerator> Celeste: you can use aptitude, but sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do just fine
<incinerator> I'll give you no guarantee your pc won't explode, though ;-)
<Celeste> incinerator, what is the difference between  1)  "apt-get install gnome"   and  2)   "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"  ?
<brsseb> anyone know how to enable the VGA out on laptops when the external display screen size is larger than the laptops? :)
<bufalo_1973> incinerator, apt-get install = aptitude install
<brsseb> 1024x768 looks naassty on a dell 24" (1920x1200)
<incinerator> bufalo_1973: I'll always load aptitude's frontend first before I do anything....
<Celeste> the question is:  What is the difference between  "ubuntu-desktop"    and   "gnome"  ?
<incinerator> yeah, just checking
<bufalo_1973> ok, incinerator, but using "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" is the same than "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<incinerator> indeed, bufalo_1973, indeed
<Tm_T> Celeste: ubuntu-desktop gives ubuntu artwork and other ubuntu specialities, gnome gives only gnome stuff
<Crashoveride> haha
<ryanakca> ttread: splashy is simmilar to usplash... I thought it was a splash screen for when kde was loading
<incinerator> Tm_T: thanks....
<Tm_T> Celeste: also, gnome meatpackage will give "all" about gnome, propably lot more than you wan't
<ryanakca> anybody know of themes for usplash?
<Celeste> Tm_T, what would you suggest?
<Celeste> Tm_T, is it dangerous to install that much software from ubuntu?
<Tm_T> Celeste: to stick with KDE =)
<Celeste> I am  kinda afraid of this  ubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> haha
<Celeste> it it as good as installing gnome?
<Tm_T> better
<Celeste> hm
<Celeste> are you op?
<ttread> ok ryanakca
<bufalo_1973> Celeste, is gnome with ubuntu "extras"
<incinerator> Celeste: ubuntu-desktop will give you the same experience as a normal ubuntu-install, whereas the gnome package might not
<brsseb> talking about Ubuntu. anyone know how i can install JUST "gedit"? its such a handy little text editor :)
<bufalo_1973> brsseb:
<incinerator> id's say ubuntu-desktop is less likely to break anything than gnome
<Crashoveride> how do I unpack/Install a .tar.gz
<bufalo_1973> brsseb, apt-get install gedit
<Tm_T> brsseb: kedit ;)
<incinerator> and all the xyz-desktop package should coexist peacefully...
<crweb> brsseb: well, you would need the things gedit depends on. so "just gedit" wouldn't do you any good with out gtk, adn stuff
<Celeste> incinerator:  what extra stuff will I get?
<Tm_T> Celeste: yes I am, what about it?
<Celeste> Tm_T, so I can belive you more *g*
<crweb> brsseb: so you just need to apt-get it.  apt-get will install exactly what is needed,  not more
<brsseb> kedit: command not found :|
<incinerator> you can check that in aptitude
<Tm_T> Celeste: erh... ok
<crweb> brsseb: apt-get install kedit kate
<crweb> brsseb: i like kate
<Tm_T> Kate <3
<brsseb> it cant seem to find the packages, not gedit nor gedit
<incinerator> Celeste, in aptitude you can list the dependencies, all the currently unsatisfied dependencies are marked in red colour
<brsseb> do i have to do something with the repository urls after installing?
<bufalo_1973> brsseb, try aptitude search gedit
<Celeste> ok I will install ubuntu-desktop  now
<Celeste> thank you incinerator  and Tm_T
<Celeste> if it does not work ... I will come back ;-)
<Celeste> and if it works ... I will also come back *g*
<callie> god damn geocities sucks
<crweb> geocities still exists?
<crweb> wow
<Celeste> geocities still exists?
<Celeste> LOL
<ryanakca> callie: install apache :)
<Celeste> crweb  ;)
<brydenn> k guys i'm back and still need help figured out how to mount my slave windows HD
<brsseb> ohhnno..gnome is invading my lovely KDE distro!!
<brydenn> wanna get the mp3s off of it :)
<callie> ryanakca, i dont think that will help me in this instance
<brsseb> a bunch of gnome-packages came down the pipe
<Tm_T> Good night folks, stay in peace ->
<Celeste> re
<Celeste> Tm_T?
<incinerator> wow, install done already?
<Celeste> incinerator!  cool you are here
<Celeste> I need you help please
<incinerator> go ahead
<Celeste> when I want to start the installation of  "ubuntu-desktop" I am beeing told that the follwing package will be REMOVED
<Celeste> libesd0
<Celeste> ... whats do you say?
<incinerator> that's ok
<Celeste> then its fine with me too
<incinerator> as long as it doesn't say any packages are broken that will be ok...
<Celeste> thank you!
<Celeste> will come back soon!
<Celeste> 10 mins or so
<incinerator> sure...
<Crashoveride> any one here not use linux because they game?>
<incinerator> yup, I play nethack ggg
<incinerator> many games available for linux though...
<Crashoveride> i know
<incinerator> http://happypenguin.org/
<bufalo_1973> Crashoveride, "not use linux" should be "not use only linux" ;)
<incinerator> oh, that's me, as well ggg
<incinerator> bloody pacificpoker.com client doesn't run with wine yet
<Crashoveride> but what i have come by using no machine to pull over my linux form my server =P
<JohnFlux> good,anyone that plays poker deserves to use windows :P
<cenobyte> is SLI supported for kubuntu
<cenobyte> ?
<Crashoveride> lol why wud u need SLI?
<cenobyte> quake 4
<Crashoveride> o
<Crashoveride> right
<Crashoveride> is there a linux version of quake 4?
<incinerator> dunnow, perhaps the non-free nvidia/ati drivers support it...
<cenobyte> yup
<incinerator> i think there is
<cenobyte> a port anyway
<Hobbsee> Crashoveride: i have windows for sims 2 and age of empires - but then again, i have =<2 OS on this machine at any one time
<Crashoveride> cool
<JohnFlux> personally I can't wait till xen works well
<Crashoveride> i play wow and i am running a counter strike srver on the server right now
<JohnFlux> then I will just always run windows and linux together
<ryanakca> brb... rebooting to test the new kernel :)
<Crashoveride> ok
<cenobyte> one waord CEDEGA
<cenobyte> word*
<incinerator> valve's cleverest move evar
<JohnFlux> incinerator: what is?
<incinerator> releasing linux versions of hl-server
<Crashoveride> =P
<Crashoveride> i love it how it autoupdates
<Crashoveride> i have had my server running for 2 months straight...which im sure isnt that good for it but...its good
<cenobyte> well is SLI supported
<Crashoveride> sorry i dont know...
<incinerator> cenobyte: we don't know
<cenobyte> k
<cenobyte> ill just post on the forums then
<Crashoveride> kk
<incinerator> search the forums before you do, someone has probably asked that question before...
<bufalo_1973> incinerator, valve can stick the hl-server where the Sun doesn't shine if they don't do a hl-client
<Crashoveride> lol why would you say that?
<incinerator> bufalo_1973, who care, that couple of thousand licenses they would sell extra don't justify the cost...
<Crashoveride> exactly!
<incinerator> play nexuiz or another free software fps then...
<bufalo_1973> then, why doing them "the favor" of supporting their game?
<incinerator> or play q3 urban terror
<incinerator> or was it strikeforce...
<incinerator> bufalo_1973, exactly
<incinerator> i'm beyond care in that matter, i stopped playing fps a couple of years ago
<incinerator> but we're moving ot
<Crashoveride> hehe have you ever tried battlefield two?
<bufalo_1973> they don't make a linux client but want linux users as servers
<incinerator> bufalo_1973: indeed, that's what i think was so clever of them
<incinerator> Crash: i never even tried bf1942 one
<Crashoveride> buffalo_1973: linux is just so much more efficient for servers and doesnt have the support for drivers and such i think...im not that great with linux yet
<Crashoveride> incinerator: bf1942 isnt worth the time of day, bf2 is a great game, its like a fps for everyone other than fps players
<incinerator> i used to run a 16pls cs server on a p5-233 with 128mb, on FreeBSD
<incinerator> but that was before cs 1.0 came out
<Crashoveride> lol i am running a css 20 people, 1024ddr2
<Crashoveride> i remember thoughs days
<incinerator> it performed ok, tho
<incinerator> couldn't up it to 20pls, would get laggy, but 16pls was just fine
<Crashoveride> im having trouble with my isp, it blocks 27015 and so I have to scramble the port and its really wierd
<incinerator> bah
<Crashoveride> bugs me
<Crashoveride> oh hey i got  a qeustion for you, how do i set a static port on kubuntu?
<incinerator> you could run it on another port...
<incinerator> you mean port forwarding?
<Crashoveride> (they block a range of ports)
<incinerator> no clue, I use OpenBSD for firewalls
<Crashoveride> no i wanna make the linux box static
<Crashoveride> kk
<incinerator> static port for what?
<incinerator> static ip?
<Crashoveride> not static port static lan ip
<incinerator> static ip is easy
<incinerator> there's an example in man interfaces
<incinerator> or use a gui network config thingy of your choice
<Crashoveride> ?
<incinerator> well, I don't know which, I always edit /etc/network/interfaces directly
<incinerator> kde/kubuntu probably have a tool for that though
<incinerator> yeah, system settings....
<incinerator> is your friend
<Crashoveride> ok what ssome cool ways i can change my linux?
<incinerator> ???
<incinerator> isn't it cool enough already?
<Crashoveride> linux isnt that great if your using it out of the box
<incinerator> well, if you're an fps fan install yakuake from universe....
<gleesond> has anyone in here used scons?
<incinerator> f12 gives you a drop-down konsole like quake does ggg
<gleesond> for some reasion its not seeing a lib that I know is in /usr/lib
<incinerator> freshly installed lib?
<incinerator> ldconfig
<incinerator> might help
<incinerator> brb, cigarette
<Crashoveride> brb
<Crashoveride> ahahah yakuake is soa wesome
<incinerator> back
<incinerator> hmmm, where's celeste
<incinerator> i'm getting sleepy
<Crashoveride> hehe where you from?
<incinerator> i live in scotland
<Crashoveride> nice
<incinerator> 5 to 1am here
<Crashoveride> thats like a whole continent away
<brsseb> quick question. Why cant the root user launch like "gedit" or any graphical app from xterm  while normal users cant?
<incinerator> gnomesudo gedit
<brsseb> im trying to use gedit to edit xorg.conf...
<incinerator> or whatever gnome uses like kdesu
<incinerator> kdesu gedit?
<brsseb> gnomesudo: command not found
<incinerator> but first apt-get install xemacs
<incinerator> running kde?
<brsseb> yeah
<incinerator> do kdesudo then
<brsseb> and ive installed gedit
<incinerator> ^kdesu
<brsseb> kdesudo: command not found :|
<Crashoveride> ok guys im gonna go do my home work Ill ttyk
<incinerator> kdesu gedit
<brsseb> kdesu gedit => cannot connect to X server 0.0
<incinerator> that's strang
<incinerator> kdesu xemacs works for me...
<brsseb> yeah. everywhere i search and go ppl said it should work just fine..
<brsseb> but it dont :(
<incinerator> try gnomesu gedit
<incinerator> might not be installed though
<brsseb> gnomesu command not found
<incinerator> why would you run gedit anyways?
<brsseb> gedit ist installed, acoording to "apt-get install gedit"
<bufalo_1973> brsseb, not to me, whenever I try to run any program from a konsole as root it tells me too "cannot connect"
<brsseb> i like it :)
<incinerator> weeell, if you're root in the console already it won't work
<brsseb> but whats the KDE alternative to gedit?
<bufalo_1973> kedit
<incinerator> do a xhost + as normal user before you become root
<wimpies> anybody knows where I can find a w32codec package for mplayer ?
<brsseb> kedit: command not found
<incinerator> wimpies: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<bufalo_1973> wimpies, do you have universe in your repositories?
<incinerator> brsseb: quite the bloody root mode, use sudo instead
<incinerator> or kdesu for kde apps
<_B_> w32 codec linked at mplayer homepage
<incinerator> universe/multiverse don't have the w32codecs....
<_B_> essential codec pack its called over there or similar
<brsseb> ok. so it works in non-rootmode and using sudo before all commands
<incinerator> anyways, that's it for me for today, good night folks
<Pupeno_> brsseb: kwrite
<Pupeno_> brsseb: also check out kate.
<brsseb> but why on earth cant the root launch apps? it can foramt the drive but it cant use gedit :)?
<incinerator> kedit should be install by default....
<Hobbsee> incinerator: use kwrite
<wimpies> bufalo : yes I have but perhaps not all :)
<incinerator> brsseb: there is no root in ubuntu
<bufalo_1973> incinerator, then I'm in a "parallel reality" 'cause they're in "my" universe/multiverse
<bufalo_1973> :)
<Hobbsee> incinerator: there is, it's disabled
<Hobbsee> brsseb: gedit isnt installed on kubuntu by default
<incinerator> bufalo_1973: I don't think so
<brsseb> still odd. but thx for the help guys
<bufalo_1973> sorry, incinerator, you're right, it's there... but it's not :P
<Celeste> re
<Celeste> incinerator!
<Crashoveride> whats a good free* online game for linux?
<bufalo_1973> Crashoveride, www.happypenguin.org ?
<brsseb> stupid n00b-question: whats the path for the rc.local file again ?
<brsseb> google isnt much help tonight
<Hobbsee> locate rc.local
<incinerator> he Celeste
<Celeste> hi incinerator
<incinerator> how did it go?
<brsseb> "locate rc.local" didnt do anything
<Celeste> incinerator, perfect ... just try to get a german keyboard ,.... but I think I already got the solution
<incinerator> deutsche tastatur?
<incinerator> should be set in xorg.conf
<incinerator> gnome should pick that up, but then there's probably a config tool for gnome just like for kde
<brsseb> ..im getting the feeling Kubuntu differ from Ubuntu in more than just KDE instead of Gnome...
<incinerator> brrseb: not by much I'd guess
<incinerator> the base system should be almost identical...
<brsseb> well, teh code for setting up Ubuntu dont work for Kubuntu..im using 915resoultion hack to get 1280x768 res, and i need to set something in the /etc/init.d/rc.local, but the file isnt there
<Celeste> incinerator, I need to restart X
<incinerator> probably
<Crashoveride> well im off for a bit ill bbl cya all
<incinerator> if you've changed xorg.conf
<incinerator> seeya
<incinerator> there is no rc.local in ubuntu
<incinerator> not by default
<brsseb> but i can just make the file then? and ubuntu will use it?
<incinerator> brsseb: no clue
<brsseb> ok. but i got this online hack, "915resolution 3c 1280 768" that must be called somewhere during the boot. any good place for it to be?
<brsseb> its a bios hack to enable widescreen display on the laptop
<Celeste> incinerator, thank you!
<Celeste> 
<incinerator> ?
<incinerator> try again
<rich0rd> 
<incinerator> irc and encodings, always the same
<incinerator> better
<rich0rd> hrhr
<incinerator> I usually don't use unicode, it screws up umlauts for the windows lusers
<incinerator> Celeste, everything working now?
<Celeste> incinerator, not all... there is one more thing I need to get working
<incinerator> and that is?
<Celeste> incinerator, but I think thats too special as that somebody could know the solution
<Celeste> incinerator, ever worked with  gDesklets?
<incinerator> never, I haven't used gnome for years
<incinerator> the #ubuntu channel's probably the right place to ask about gdesklets ggg
<Celeste> oh yes :)
<incinerator> anyways, I've got to go now, before my head damages the keyboard....
<incinerator> good night
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> keyboards are great for sleeping on!
<wimpies> How can I change my password ?
<jdong> wimpies: open up a terminal, type passwd
<jdong> idn if there's a more Kubuntu-ish way of doing it, but that always works
<Hobbsee> what the heck?
<_B_> hey is anyone using encrypted file system for greater safety ?
<wimpies> jdong : no gui ?
<jdong> unsure
<jdong> wimpies: kuser might do it
<jdong> dapper has it in the control center
<jdong> System Settings
<jdong> User Account
<jdong> unsure if it's in Breezy
<csseyah> gud am  guys
<csseyah> question here!
<csseyah> I would like to know if the username -> root can login in as a user in KDE??? anyone???
<wimpies> you have to allow that in login manager
<csseyah> yah but when im in Login Manager
<csseyah> it asking for a password
<csseyah> then an error msg appear
<csseyah> Conversation SU failed
<csseyah> what is the meaning of that bro???
<csseyah> co'z the really reason is.. i would like to open the ADEPT but i can't open when i supply the root password...
<csseyah> i like to install the RPM ...
<wimpies> you need the password of the current user
<wimpies> not root
<csseyah> i do but it fails
<csseyah> it there something wrong in my installation of kubuntu???
<wimpies> if you run adept then type in the user password that should work (works for me)
<csseyah> it say to me that i need to login as a root in order to open that
<csseyah> adept
<wimpies> yes but still type your password (sudo will take care of the rest )
<Celeste> please tell me what package contains  "glib-gettextize"
<wimpies> go to debian site and lookup contents of packages
<Celeste> ok
<csseyah> thanks
<csseyah> gtg
<brydenn> ohhhhhhhh Hobbsee
<farous> an idiot sent me a pdf file that is rotated. He scanned some pages upside down than sent it as pdf. Is there an application that i can use to rotate the pages back so i can edit it latter on with flpsed ?
<brydenn> you there my little friend
<Hobbsee> hey brydenn
<brydenn> whats up girl
<brydenn> :)
<brydenn> hey i got a slight issue that needs some help
<brydenn> trying to mount my slave windows xp HD
<brydenn> but i dont just want to mount it once. i want it to auto mount all the time
<brydenn> so do i do that?
<brydenn> *how
<wimpies> see fstab and hope it is not NTFP (else reformat as ext3 and install extifs driver for XP
<brydenn> so in the Konsole just type: kate fstab
<brydenn> ?
<wimpies> man fstab perhaps first
<wimpies> this is what I have : /dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,umask=000    0       0
<brydenn> i see
<brydenn> the dev i'm trying to mount is /dev/hdb1
<wimpies> but /dev/sda1 depends on your system and you need to make the dir /media/windows
<wimpies> so /dev/hdb1
<brydenn> yes
<wimpies> is it NTFS and do you want to write to it ?
<brydenn> lol yes and yes :)
<wimpies> well then reformat is as ext3 and mount ext3 from XP because NTFS and writing is not good
<wimpies> i do that all the time and it works great
<brydenn> so what the hell it can "read only" just fine but writing to the WIN XP disk is buggy?
<wimpies> yes
<brydenn> that blows
<brydenn> hope they fix that in the next release of ubuntu
<wimpies> No it has been around for many years
<wimpies> There is an NTFS driver using the dll from windows
<wimpies> the problem is that NTFS does strangs things and reverse engineering is difficult and hence buggy
<brydenn> yah i suppose
<wimpies> but really do think about formatting as ext3 and use the followying driver
<brydenn> well, if i format it dont i lose the data?
<wimpies> it is free and makes the ext3 driver behave just like an XP drivef (but without character case problems)
<wimpies> hdb1 is data disk so backup the disk to another driver, format and restore
<wimpies> you need Ext2IFS_1_10a.exe
<wimpies> google around a bit
<brydenn> k
<brydenn> just seems like a lot of work just to copy files from one HD to the next
<brydenn> cuz really thats mostly what i wanna do
<brydenn> copy the mp3s from my XP HD to my linux HD
<wimpies> So again : make a backup of all your mp3 on the NTSF formatted partition
<wimpies> after backup reformat as ext3 (from linux)
<wimpies> install driver abover under XP
<wimpies> restore your mp3 on the now ext3 partition
<wimpies> and done ... never have to copy again EVER
<brydenn> k here's my question though...after doing that will the slave windows drive load to windows like normal once i switch it back to a single master?
<wimpies> yes windows will see it as drive Z: q: or whatever
<wimpies> I have an external USB driver I use like this and it works perfectly
<brydenn> hmm thats cool
<sirblue> gnight folks
<brydenn> so once you install that driver on windows
<wimpies> I even have a FLASH PEN formatted this way
<brydenn> cool
<brydenn> so once i install that on my windows HD i can swap files flawlessly between my linux and windows HDs?
<wimpies> Just plug the PEN in and windows says ...driver X: ... or something but it is formatted as an ext3 driver but you cannot tell
<wimpies> yes, you do not even need to swap
<wimpies> WIndows and LINUX will consider the driver as native drives so you can share that driver between both
<brydenn> so its like they're the same file system right
<brydenn> ie NTFS or EXT3
<wimpies> not like the ARE the same filesystem
<wimpies> Look at it like a CDROM
<wimpies> the CDROM also has a filesystem type
<brydenn> k
<wimpies> however both LINUX and WINDOWS have driver that understand the format
<brydenn> oh ok
<wimpies> installing the driver ext3 for XP makes XP understand about ext3 FS
<Celeste> Please could anyone of you help me with the "Real Translucency" please?
<brydenn> that makes sense now wimpies
<wimpies> good
<brydenn> but... my linux HD is the master HD
<brydenn> doesnt that matter
<wimpies> master, slave, usb does not matter
<wimpies> we are talking about format of the partition and not the way drives are handled by the bios
<brydenn> but how can "windows" interpurate EXT3 without running?
<brydenn> cuz linux is my main OS
<wimpies> The only thing is that you cannot make window sboot from that partition but hdb1 is probably ok
<wimpies> interpurate ?
<brydenn> bad spelling
<wimpies> yes and hence I do not know what you are talking about
<brydenn> its cool wimpies i think i figured it out, thank you very much
<brydenn> i'm googling now :)
<wimpies> go go go ... :)
<ltmon> gtkourounis: hi again... slightly quieter here
<gtkourounis> yup
<ltmon> ok... so I have looked up some docs on your laptop model.  Apparently using ndiswrapper with the BCMWL5a.inf from driver cd of Acer shouold work.  Is that the driver you used?
<gtkourounis> ya
<gtkourounis> thats the one
<gtkourounis> and thanx for the help
<ltmon> np
<gtkourounis> apreciate it
<gtkourounis> being a total ubuntu noob
<gtkourounis> lol
<ltmon> can you show the results of "sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifupwlan0" in a command prompt
<ltmon> sorry "sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0"
<gtkourounis> yup one second
<ltmon> (no space)
<ltmon> this is bringing the network interface down and then up again
<ltmon> the output might give a clue
<ltmon> also, don't paste output to the chanel... use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<gtkourounis> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/582946
<gtkourounis> i hope that will work
<ltmon> ok... i'm looking at it
<gtkourounis> ok
<ltmon> ok... now paste the output of the command "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<gtkourounis> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/582950
<gtkourounis> there it is
<gtkourounis> sorry about that
<ltmon> your wireless key looks a little strange: the line in that file starting with "wireless-key".  Can you check that.  Did you censor it deliberately or is that what it looks like in the actual file?
<gtkourounis> that is the actual code that i put
<ltmon> ok... well it doesn't look like any WEP key I've seen... but I'm not really that big on wireless.  My one looks like a 10 digit hexadecimal number.  That is, it has both numbers and capital letters from A-F in it.
<gtkourounis> well i could switch to one of those
<ltmon> for example: 240A9F991B would look like a WEP key.
<ltmon> try that.
<gtkourounis> ok
<ltmon> use the "Networking" tool again.
<gtkourounis> yup
<ltmon> and put a hexadecimal key in the right field
<gtkourounis> so u suggest i use a hexademical?
<ltmon> that's what I use... so i don't know any better :)
<gtkourounis> ok
<gtkourounis> well then i will try it
<gtkourounis> one sec though i have to go offline and then online again
<ltmon> ok
<gtkourounis> my router only changes settings with e-explorer
<gtkourounis> lol
<gtkourounis> evil router
<gtkourounis> brb
<ltmon> evil >:(
<ryanakca> hmmm... is gmail down for anybody else?
<ltmon> ryanakca: good for me using POP access
<ryanakca> ltmon: no... using the web
<ltmon> ryanakca: I was being lazy :P checking now
<ryanakca> ltmon: it's been loading for 134 seconds so far :S
<ltmon> ryanakca: all good from here.
<ryanakca> ltmon: hmmm... odd
<ltmon> ryanakca: it's probably an issue in your local area.  They probably mirror gmail all over the place
<ltmon> ryanakca: either that or some upstream issue with your isp
<ryanakca> I'm sure... well I'm off to bed!
<brydenn> I LOVE THIS OS
<brydenn> hehe finally mounted my win xp hd
<ltmon> *deafaning applause*
<brydenn> lol
<decaf> hi, I switched to KDE by installing kubuntu-desktop. I haven't use KDE since 1.1 version. my font settings seems no to apply all apps. for example adept uses very big fonts. anyone has a solution or can point a document?
<ltmon> decaf: i think i heard of this once... i'll quickly look it up
<ltmon> decaf: sorry.. it was a different issue.  That's really strange though.
<ltmon> decaf: does System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts look normal to you?
<mosiac> hi i'm new and i seem to be having a little trouble getting my wireless device started in kubuntu are there some good faqs to read?
<decaf> yes, I'm using bitstream vera for all. also anti-aliasing
<ltmon> sorry, not sure...
<ltmon> mosiac: what wireless device are you using?  Is it listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<mosiac> lol the one i'm trying itsn't compatable thanks ill check another
<red> arnaud je suis de retour et ca ne marche tjrs pas... snif
<red> comment faire marcher le MP3 et le divx ?
<ltmon> red: try #kubuntu-fr
<ltmon> red: ne parle francais
<red> thank i did it
<ltmon> ok
<red> itmon tu aurais une solution a mon problme
<ltmon> red: je ne parle francais
<decaf> ltmon: I did the biggest mistake for a long time linux user, didn't search enough before asking. I found this: applications that require root privileges uses root's settings. that's new for me. thanks for help
<ltmon> decaf: ahhhh... it should be set up by default... but good that you fixed it anyway
<Drakster> evening all ... just finished installing kubuntu and now I'm wondering how I get to init 3 so I can install my video card driver
<decaf> I think I should start with a fresh kubuntu install
<ltmon> Drakster: init levels are different on Debian/Kubuntu
<Drakster> I'm learnin that ltmon ...lol ... I've been using suse for the last year
<decaf> Drakster: what's your card?
<Drakster> nvidia
<Drakster> 4200 go (laptop)
<ltmon> Drakster: that's ok :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Drakster> thanks
<red> somebody here can help me whith the MP3 and DIVX set up..i did all they say at the kubuntu.fr and still doesn't work.
<ltmon> The instructions are for Ubuntu, but most are easily translated to kubuntu
<Drakster> thanks
<bufalo_1973> red, have you tryed to install an mp3-only player?
<bufalo_1973> (tryed? tried?)
<red> no i don't i try using kaffeine
<bufalo_1973> install mpg321
<red> could i remove gstreamer ?
<bufalo_1973> why?
<root404> DCC SEND "zzomgzomgwtfbbqpwn" 0 0 0
<root404> shit
<root404> sorry
<root404> wrong paste
<red> to use xine
<bufalo_1973> if I'm not mistaked you can have both installed
<red> ok you're right
<Drakster> after installing the nvidia drivers with adept do I need to reboot?
<Drakster> or is there a way to re-start x ??
<bufalo_1973> good night
<stupendo44> does anyone here know of any linux software that will download a website?
<admrl> stupendo44 wget..?
<stupendo44> admrl: not a page, but the whole website
<Kamping_Kaiser> wget
<admrl> now why would you need to download a whole website..?
<stupendo44> admrl: I need to make changes to it, but I don't have a local copy. I also need to upload it to another location.
<juzzy> whats the default root password, i never got to set it
<Kamping_Kaiser> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Kamping_Kaiser> stupendo44: i used scp
<juzzy> thank you Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> try ftp otherwise
<Kamping_Kaiser> np juzzy
<stupendo44> Kamping_Kaiser: do you have a link?
<Kamping_Kaiser> stupendo44: lilnk to what?
<stupendo44> Kamping_Kaiser: sorry, didn't know what scp is. now I do
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh.
<stupendo44> I can use wget to do it, just have to figure out the right commands
<juzzy> Kamping_Kaiser: whats the command to mount an ntfs hdd ... sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/old ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> you probably need -t ntfs
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Kamping_Kaiser> nothing here :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, there.
<stupendo44> juzzy: most of the time you don't need -t ntfs, but you could. otherwise that's the correct command
<juzzy> hm ok
<juzzy> stupendo44:  whats the command to list all partitions on hda ?
<juzzy> wow wiki has it all!
<stupendo44> juzzy: not sure, wish I knew
<juzzy> wow, that auto mounter thing RULES!
<juzzy> thanks guys
<juzzy> !xvid
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, juzzy
<juzzy> !divx
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Captainbraille> Hello, anyone know alot about adept?
<bert_> just use it, don't need to know much about it
<Captainbraille> well bert, I'm trying to add a repository from winehq.com  //  this is what they say to add .. "  deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/  "  of course thats for synaptic, and I don't know how to get it to work in adept
<bert_> This is all I've got in mine-    deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<bert_> Doesn't that work?
<bert_> Wine 0.9.8 is showing in the list in adept with that entry
<Captainbraille> this is what I get under "distribution"  "binary/"
<Captainbraille> then I fetch updates and the program crashes
<Captainbraille> well thanks bert have a good one
<bert_> Mine shows the same, that's because we didn't type in an entry for distibution and components
<bert_> But mine doesn't crash and wine is shown in adept OK
<Evil_H> i got a noob question. i have kubuntu and WinXP dual booted on my laptop. i updateed to KDE 3.5.1 and now in Grub i have Ubuntu linux kernel 9, kernel 10 and windows. why are there two versions of linux?
<stupendo44> Evil_H: after you update the kernel, it still keeps the old one until you remove it. It's good in case there's problems with the new one.
<stupendo44> Evil_H: just use Synaptic to remove the old kernel
<stupendo44> Evil_H: it's not really two versions of linux, just the small bit that it needs to start linux (the kernel)
<stupendo44> Evil_H: nothing else is a copy
<Arcanimus_> good night
<stupendo44> Evil_H: or if you're not using Synaptic, you can use Adept
<stupendo44> Evil_H: same concept
<Evil_H> ok sweet thanks
<stupendo44> Evil_H: np
<duckdown> Hey all
<duckdown> I'm running Dapper 4, and have uncommented the universe, etc. lines from /etc/apt/sources.list but I still can't figure out what I need to apt-get in order to watch/stream .WMV files.  There is no 'w32codecs' package even though i found something to that effect on google.  Can anyone lend me a hand please :-)
<Hobbsee> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<duckdown> Thanks Hobbsie
<_phantom> how's it going everyone.
<_phantom> anyone here?
<renato> hello
<renato> anybody there?
<renato> I'm pretty lost
<_phantom> yeah.  i'm here
<renato> hey
<_phantom> but it seems that i am the only one tho
<renato> good enough
<_phantom> i'm still trying to figure out Kubuntu myself, though.
<renato> I wonder if you could give me a hand
<renato> oh
<renato> heh he
<_phantom> what's the problem though
<_phantom> maybe i know enough to help you out.
<renato> you probably do
<_phantom> well, i can at least try, heh.
<renato> well, I'm completely new to linux altogether
<_phantom> ah.  i see.  ok.  i was in that seat years ago too.
<renato> and I can't figure out how to install software
<_phantom> ah.
<_phantom> and you are using Kubuntu?
<renato> yes
<_phantom> just making sure here.
<renato> it's different to ubuntu too
<_phantom> ok.  well, from what i gather from debian (Kubuntu is built off of debian), there is a tool called apt-get
<renato> heard of it
<renato> how does one get to it
<_phantom> now, Kubuntu, i have found has a gui for it, so you don't have to do it from the command line like i used to.
<renato> can't seem to find it though
<_phantom> look in your K menu/System.  it's called Adept
<renato> adept
<renato> hold on
<_phantom> so go to K menu, go up to System, and you should find something in there called Adept.
<_phantom> it's the package manager.
<renato> okay found that
<_phantom> ok, you'll need to sudo your password. (it'll ask you for the passwrod.  just type in your user password.
<renato> nothing though
<renato> oh, yeah, there it is
<_phantom> nothing?  like nothing as in what?
<_phantom> ok.
<_phantom> it takes a minute i take it on your machine.  that's ok though.
<renato> mmhmm
<renato> it's there
<_phantom> up at the top, you'll see fetch updates.
<_phantom> fetch all updates for your machine and it will update the system files automatically for you.
<renato> it did
<_phantom> what program were you looking to install though?
<renato> the reason why I installed linux was to be able to use GRASS and R
<_phantom> hmm.. never heard of that.
<_phantom> what is GRASS supposed to be?
<renato> weed
<renato> kidding
<_phantom> lol.  nvm,  i found the site for it.
<renato> Geographic Resources Analysis Support System
<renato> k
<_phantom> interesting program, i must admit.
<renato> I am an economics student
<renato> and we are implementing an environmental economics program
<_phantom> one more thing that i haven't figured out is how to add ftp sites to the apt-get lookup, so you may not be able to get grass unless you compile it yourself.
<_phantom> well, good luck on that.
<renato> sounds complicated
<renato> how about on those pages where it says download
<renato> isn't it like downloading it and double clicking on it or something?
<_phantom> yeah, but remember that you must compile it from source so it will run correctly on your computer.
<_phantom> no.  you must compile the source.
<renato> you lost me there
<frank23> Geographic Resources Analysis Support System ?
<renato> I know nothing about programming
<_phantom> well, ok.  think of it this way.  you get the raw data from the site, download it, and go to command rpmpt.....
<_phantom> after that, you go to the place where you downloaded it to, type ./compile and it compiles the program to your system
<renato> thanks
<_phantom> after that you must type 'make' (without the quotes) to make the "executable" file.
<renato> hmm
<_phantom> after that, you must type 'make install' (again, without quotes) to install it onto your system
<frank23> I guess by ./compile you mean  ./configure
<_phantom> bah, you're right.  my bad.
<_phantom> my mind's 20 other places right now.
<_phantom> ./configure, make, make install.
<frank23> renato: thats only for programs that you can't get with adept. And there's alot available there
<_phantom> that should install it on your machine if you have everything.
<renato> cool
<_phantom> frank23, GRASS is not available.
<frank23> _phantom: yes it is
<_phantom> neither is GIS.
<_phantom> ??
<frank23> I don't know about gis but grass is in universe
<_phantom> i must not have the updated list of FTP sites in yet.
<frank23> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<frank23> You have to enable universe. the instructions are in there
<_phantom> frank, you are a lifesaver.  i just installed Kubuntu, so i'm still trying to figure out ADEPT, myself.
<_phantom> heard that it was a clean OS, so i had to try it out.
<frank23> gis is there too. a program called qgis seems to be it
<renato> gis means geographical information system
<renato> so any program such as grass would be a gis software
<frank23> ok.
<frank23> anyways enable universe (and multiverse while you're at it) and you can use adept to see what is available
<_phantom> frank23, are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<frank23> about 18000 packages for me right now
<_phantom> cause i can't find the synaptic package manager in the listings of K menu.
<frank23> kubuntu but the only difference is the Desktop environment
<frank23> that's because synaptic is not in kubuntu by default
<_phantom> yeah, i kind of figured that.  but where's Synaptic in the K menu?
<_phantom> oh nice.  ok.  i will apt-get it then
<frank23> you can install it though. I like synaptic better than adept
<renato> I can't enable universe and multiverse
<frank23> what is the problem?
<renato> the thing's for ubuntu synaptic
<renato> and it's not the same
<frank23> renato: look at the end of the page
<renato> oh yeah, felt dumb
<renato> sorry
<renato> and thank you
<frank23> no problem ;)
<renato> I enabled all the ones that said universe and renamed them to universe multiverse
<renato> now it's doing a loooot of thinking
<renato> is that normal?
<frank23> did you click fetch updates after those changes>?
<renato> yup
<renato> it's done
<renato> it's there
<frank23> what is doing the thinking? adept?
<renato> you rule man
<frank23> around this time at night, you can also get the file database that updates automatically. it takes a while and the hard drive is busy
<renato> okay, I clicked on install and it changed the status of fourteen packages to install, but it's not installing anything
<renato> file database that updates automatically?
<frank23> you have to click commit to actually make it install
<renato> okay
<frank23> yeah its an index of all the files on the drive to make it faster to search for a file
<renato> okay, and what's it called?
<frank23> what?
<renato> file database that updates automatically?
<renato> how do you mean get, then?
<frank23> in the console you can run   locate filename to find a file
<renato> ohh
<frank23> if you do locate adept   it will give you all the files with adept in the name quickly
<frank23> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<renato> Mmm, what's the best linux beginner's literature you can name?
<renato> I want to learn this stuff
<frank23> I'm not sure...   for ubuntu at least you should start with the wiki. you can also browse the forums
<renato> k
<frank23> for using the console, you could make a search for  bash tutorial  or something like that
<frank23> bash is the name of the shell
<renato> thanks
<renato> um, where are you from, btw?
<frank23> this is a pretty good place to start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<frank23> Montreal
<frank23> you?
<renato> Guatemala (not to be confused with guacamole, though)
<renato> and what are you doing up this late?
<frank23> obviously nothing very productive ;)  I was trying to upload games to my cell phone. I haven't been very successful at it
<renato> well, it was productive for me that you were up
<renato> and for environmental economics in the not so distant future
<frank23> oh yes
<renato> so, it might seem like an unsuccessful cell phone venture, but its transcendent
<renato> heh heh
<frank23> why did you choose kubuntu?
<frank23> hmm its pretty late in guatemala too. 1h30 am
<shawn__> oh a pointless thing that people might find interesting I'm a student at a computer college and right now we are learing about linux and my teacher chose to use kubuntu which I allready use personally
<frank23> shawn__: that must be a pretty easy course for you if you used it before you teacher chose it
<renato> I chose kubuntu by pure chance
<renato> and screenshots
<shawn__> yeah well it's just basics right now to get people comfotable with it... I think he's planning to use fedora and redhat also later on
<renato> I failed at installing debian
<renato> and lost my old windows xp in the process
<Chanika> I have a weird problem on one of my friends' comps - media:/ shows the floppy drive, but not any of the cd drives or hard disks...
<renato> I tried ubuntu on an old comp that was lying around and brought it back to life
<Chanika> I haven't had this problem on any other kubuntu installs, and don't see anything odd, so I'm confused
<Chanika> oh, and it shows usb drives fine too
<frank23> Chanika: I don't know what to do
<frank23> sorry
<frank23> anyways good night everyone
<Chanika> everything shows up fine in /media but I don't think my friend's parents are smart enough to learn to look there
<renato> sleep well frank
<renato> and thanks again
<Chanika> hmm. nobody else awake?
<renato> me, but I am so clueless
<Chanika> sheesh... it's like half the internet is in bed right now :P
<Chanika> I finally got going on some kopete stuff, but wanted to get permission to commit my work.. and everyone in #kopete is sleeping
<Chanika> all my friends are asleep or out partying, too.
<renato> I haven't been out partying in a while
<renato> went to the movies though
<Chanika> I satyed home 'cause I haven't been able to enjoy programming in ages
<renato> heh heh
<Chanika> stupid work getting in the way
<renato> what is your job
<renato> ?
<Chanika> programming... sort of...
<Chanika> lately a lot of it is fighting with retarded javascript and weird build systems
<Chanika> and watching the PHB piss people off
<renato> hmm, PHB being what?
<Chanika> PHB = pointy-haired boss. don't you read dilbert? :)
<renato> heh heh
<renato> haven't seen dilbert in ages
<Chanika> it's online. but only a couple months' worth of archives are kept
<renato> where are you chatting from?
<Chanika> eh?
<renato> koffice or openoffice?
<Chanika> what?
<Chanika> what do office suites have to do with chatting?
<Chanika> hmm. guess I'll never know
<kunjan> anyone would know why my amarok keeps on crashing?
<kunjan> everyonce in a while?
<kunjan> any common reasons?
<Chanika> amarok is buggy. :)
<Chanika> I just restart it once in a while
<Chanika> and try not to hit buttons too fast
<kunjan> its a pain
<Chanika> yeah
<kunjan> just crashes
<kunjan> i love it otherwise
<Chanika> you could go report it and see if you can help track down hte bug...
<Chanika> I'm busy with kopete stuff
<kunjan> yeah will try to do that
<maenty> Hello, all!
<Chanika> yay, I think I've found another oscar task I can write a test for :)
<maenty> Could someone help me with couple questions. I'm planning to install amd64-version of Kubuntu
<ttread> maenty I'm running kubuntu AMD64
<maenty> ttread: I read in ubuntu forum, that there is basically only the basic package of kubuntu to AMD64.
<maenty> ttread: What I'd like to find, is the application list that is included in Kubuntu
<maenty> ttread: For me, it would be enough to have openoffice, good browser, media player that can play ogg/mp3/mov/etc, GIMP and some program with functuinality that WinSCP3 has
<maenty> ttread: However, I haven't found a list of programs that is included..
<maenty> ttread: Are you using 5.10 ?
<ttread> You can do almost everything the same as with 32 bit
<Chanika> hmm. one thing that I think is missing from amd64 is flash...
<ttread> maenty yes I'm using 5.10
<Chanika> maenty: basically just a few proprietary things are 32-only right now, afaik
<ttread> maenty openoffice, firefox are both installed by default
<ttread> maenty gimp is available in the standard repository
<maenty> ttread: so it can be installed with apt-get for amd64 also?
<ttread> maenty: the only things you may have difficulty with are some of the restricted codecs
<ttread> maenty: also flash plugin is a problem right now also
<ttread> maenty : yes gimp is available with apt-get along with 1000s of other apps
<maenty> ttread: for i386 flas not a problem?
<ttread> maenty I don't understand your last question
<eob84> does anyone in here play ut2004?
<Chanika> I used to...
<maenty> For Windows XP, I used to have quite good system for videos / music. Winamp playing all possible sound/music files, and Media Player Classic all possible video files, with the help of Real Alternative and Quicktime Alternative.. can this be achieved with Kubuntu also? One player for all?
<eob84> yea
<eob84> called VLC
<maenty> ttread: You mentioned that flash plugin is problem. The problem is only for amd64-version?
<ttread> maenty yeah 32-bit flash works fine
<ttread> maenty on 64-bit the popular win32codecs package doesn't work, so I'm using mplayer which has an alternate set of codecs
<maenty> Is the AMD64-version actually running applications so much faster, that it's worthy of missing some applications?
<ttread> maenty I haven't tested it myself but I've heard others say that there is a noticable speed boost
<glo> Hi I need help and I know this is a deb based distro. I'm trying to setup a network card that was working on kernel 2.4 but now it doesn't activate during with with 2.6.8.
<maenty> How about installing the dapper-version?
<ttread> maenty I can currently play mp3, ogg, avi, mpg
<maenty> ttread: That's almost all that I need.. I rarely need to play any quicktime or realmedia files
<glo> I know deb has dpkg-reconfigure but I don't know the specific command for seting up the net card
<ttread> but have problems with .ram and .wmv
<glo> ttread, get the codecs on mplayers website
<glo> the all package
<maenty> hmm.. .wmv not working might become a problem
<ttread> ok thanks glo, I'll look into that .. I thought it came with all the codecs already
<glo> nope just the basic
<maenty> can't the mplayer with codecs be isntalled with apt-get?
<glo> yes the base ones
<ttread> I ended up compiling mplayer and it's working fine
<skypa> anyone aware if the weird vfat sync behaviour is fixed in kernel >2.6.12?
<ronaldson40> hi
<Chanika> hmm. what package(s) will get kaffeine to show most videos?
<ronaldson40> You can use VLC
<Chanika> skypa: what weird behaviour?
<skypa> plug a usb stick in, mount it sync and watch it copy with about 30kb/s
<ronaldson40> hi
<Chanika> hmm. never used vlc before.
<kingpomba> im downloading kubuntu now, my first time using linux :)
<skypa> mount it async and you have to sync it manually before unmounting, plus progress bars are faulty since it's buffered way faster than actually copied
<ttread> good for you kingpomba
<skypa> no one noticed that before? :/
<kingpomba> how is kubuntu for games anyway
<ronaldson40> I have a HP Colour Laserjet 2600n printer that I would like to print to in both colour not only black
<glo> can anyone help me figure out why my netcard isn't activiating at bootup?
<Chanika> I'm basically trying to find the minimum number of packages to go from a near-default system to one that can play.. let's see... avi files. for a friend that no longer has internet, so I'll have to copy the packages manually
<ttread> glo, is it a laptop or desktop?
<ronaldson40> Chanika : VLC plays over 100 formats
<glo> desktop
<maenty> ronaldson40: by default? or you need to download lot's of codecs?
<Chanika> ronaldson40: will it not pull in a lot of other stuff?
* Chanika checks
<glo> Debian 3.1. It activates with kernel 2.4 but not with 2.6.8.
<glo> ronaldson40: vlc rocks
<ttread> glo try lspci to see what drivers you have loaded
<glo> ok
<Chanika> The following extra packages will be installed:
<Chanika>   liba52-0.7.4 libaa1 libdvbpsi3 libglib1.2 libgtk1.2 libgtk1.2-common liblircclient0 libmpeg2-4 libtar
<Chanika>   libwxgtk2.4-1 wxvlc
<ronaldson40> yah VLC Sure does
<Chanika> 0 upgraded, 12 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Chanika> hrm. I was hoping for less
<glo> I see the card driver in there
<maenty> does VLC come with Kubuntu by default?
<kingpomba> 1 Day 6 Hours untill kubuntu is finished downloading :)
<maenty> and does VLC work with amd64?
<maenty> kingpomba: which version are you downloading?
<Chanika> aand mplaywer is worse. 19
<ttread> glo you can type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ttread> maenty, no
<ttread> maenty, vlc is in the repositories for 64 bit but I haven't tried it
<maenty> ttread: no, doesn't come by default or no, does not work with amd64? (or both?)
<maenty> hmm, roger
<glo> ttread: if I use dhclient without adding something like eth0, it starts up
<glo> I don't get it. With adding eth0, I get something ending with sleeping
<ttread> glo, is your card being assigned to something other than eth0?  what does ifconfig say?
<glo> let me see
<kingpomba> maenty: the latest one i guess
<kingpomba> it's a torrent
<glo> how would I tell?
<ttread> glo, type ifconfig
<ronaldson40> is there a Print server application so that i can print on HP Laserjet 2600n ( Only windows drivers available) which can be installed on my other Windows laptop so that I can print from Kubuntu
<kingpomba> maenty: 5.10 DVD version
<maenty> kingpomba: does it say 5.10?
<maenty> kingpomba: ok
<glo> I did
<maenty> kingpomba: I'm also planning to install it, using Windows XP now
<maenty> kingpomba: But I'm still not sure which one should I get.. amd64 or i386 version
<ttread> glo, it will list your interfaces, i.e. lo, eth0, eth1, etc
<kingpomba> well what do you have
<ronaldson40> When u install Kubuntu make sure u get the KDE 3.5 upgrade
<kingpomba> a amd 64 bit processor or a i386 version
<maenty> kingpomba: Well, I have 64bit AMD processor, but I'm wondering here because all programs don't yet work in 64-bit
<maenty> ronaldson40: how to get it?
<kingpomba> im just downloading it to try out linux anyway
<ronaldson40> wait a sec..
<maenty> ronaldson40: Does it come automatically if I just run some apt-get update / apt-get upgrade?
<glo> yes it did, what exactly do I look for?
<ttread> maenty, there are instructions on the wiki to get kde 3.5
<maenty> kingpomba: And I'm planning to make Linux as my only OS, that's why I'd need to have all necessary programs working
<ronaldson40> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<ronaldson40> chek this link for upgrade instrucions
<maenty> ttread: But I think that's for Ubuntu
<ttread> glo, look for what interfaces it lists.  If you're on the internet it should show eth0 or something similar along with an ip address and some statistics
<ronaldson40> to KDE 3.5.1
<kingpomba> im just thinking wether it's worth my time now
<ttread> maenty there are instructions to upgrade from the kde 3.4 that comes with kubuntu 5.10
<kingpomba> i mean windblows can do basicly everything i need
<maenty> ronaldson40: thanks
<Captainbraille> How do I find the cdrom group and get permission to read?
<ttread> maenty see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<kingpomba> i might dual boot linux and winblows
<kingpomba> kubuntu has a partrition tool right?
<maenty> kingpomba: I'm going to doo that too first
<glo> this appears on eth3 inet addr:67.82.143.207  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.252.0
<kingpomba> im just keeping windows incase i need it or wnat to use it or screw something up
<maenty> oh.. how about file system btw. Can I read NTFS-files from Kubuntu?
<kingpomba> just something to fall back on too rather than installing it and relizing i need it again and waste 200 bucks
<ttread> ok glo that tells you that your card is being assigned as eth3 for some reason
<kingpomba> yeah my hard drive is ntfs
<glo> Hmm ok odd
<maenty> kingpomba: Why it costs 200 bucks if you re-install Windows?
<maenty> ttread: thanks
<glo> do you know the command for reconfiguring the network?
<ttread> glo, sorry I don't know that detail, try google
<maenty> I used to have Red Hat and Windows in 2002.. back then I had to change from NTFS to FAT to make it work with linux
<glo> I have been
<glo> thanks though
<ttread> ha ha
<glo> I think I know how to fix it now, thanks for the lessons
<ttread> maenty, linux, including ubuntu/kubuntu can read NTFS but cannot write to it
<maenty> ttread: oh.. ok, that's good
<glo> no one should use ntfs
<kingpomba> maenty: i lost my windows disc
<maenty> kingpomba: Lost? How?
<glo> in the trash
<kingpomba> yeah
<maenty> :)
<ttread> lol
<kingpomba> i got this computer back when i was really really new to computers
<kingpomba> i thought since windows was install i did'ent need it
<kingpomba> i was painfully wrong
<maenty> kingpomba: You don't need to go back to windows
<maenty> kingpomba: just stig with Linux.. Most of the things you did in Windows you can do in Linux anyway, and the rest you can get used to live without
* brydenn is drunk
<brydenn> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<glo> yuck
<brydenn> hehe well just buzzin really
<brydenn> i can still type right
<glo> kingpomba: I have been more productive on linux than I ever was on windows. give it time
<Captainbraille> How do you get read permissions for /dev/cdrom?
<kingpomba> im keeping windows
<kingpomba> no one can convince me otherwise
<kingpomba> can you have diffrent partritions then
<maenty> I hope it is possible to slowly increase the size of linux partition
<kingpomba> like my main drive is nTFS
<maenty> I only have 30GB free out of 200GB, and I want to move most of the files to the linux partition
<kingpomba> NTFS*
<glo> Captainbraille: chown 777 /dev/cdrom
<kingpomba> kubuntu has a partrition tool right
<maenty> I hope so
<kingpomba> other wise i've wasted all my time
<Captainbraille> Hi glo, yeah, just type that in a Konsole?
<Chanika> yeah
<Chanika> Captainbraille: what glo said is not the best way
<glo> nope but it works
<Captainbraille> What is the best way Chanika?
<Chanika> Captainbraille: if you want a user to have access to the cdrom, they should probably be added to the cdrom group
<glo> should have thought of that
<Captainbraille> Add to the cdrom group? How do I do that?
<Chanika> go into hte user manager thingy
<glo> kuser
<glo> as root
<Captainbraille> How do I find the cdrom group?
<Chanika> I'm in gentoo right now so I can't be exact :)
<Chanika> when you go to edit a user, one of the tabs will have a list of the groups they're in
<ttread> kingpomba see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<maenty> thaks ttread, that was good for me too :)
<Captainbraille> Let me check this out, thanks =)
<glo> ttread: thanks I fixed it
<glo> going to reboot to test it. BBIAB
<ttread> yw maenty
<ttread> yw glo
<glo> :)
<Chanika> aww. the kubuntu comp I was lurking on shut down...
<ttread> maenty, kingpomba, note that you will need to defrag first
<ttread> also run chkdsk -f to fix any bad sectors
<ttread> before you try resizing the partition
<Chanika> ttread: really? ntfsresize on knoppix didn'te require any defrag
<Captainbraille> does group number matter for the cdrom?
<Chanika> Captainbraille: number? you shouldn't be looking at numbers
<ttread> ok Chanika I did mine with QtParted.  I don't know ntfsresize
<Chanika> Captainbraille: just make sure the user is in the same group as /dev/hdc (or whatever your cdrom device points to)
<Chanika> ttread: ah. :) ntfsresize was nice, I'd nevre used it before but everything went smoothly
<kingpomba> ttread: Rgr
<ttread> good to know Chanika, thanks
<Captainbraille> Chanika: I don't have group dev/hdc how do I get that?
<Chanika> Captainbraille: not group, device...
<Chanika> Captainbraille: go to a console and type this: ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Chanika> then tell me what it says
<Captainbraille> Chanika: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-03-03 23:13 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<Chanika> ok, now this: ls -l /dev/hdc
<Captainbraille> Chanika: brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2006-03-03 23:13 /dev/hdc
<Chanika> good, I was right, your users need to be in the "cdrom" group :)
<maenty> Only way to make a shared partition for Windows and Linux (a partition which both can read/write) is to make a fat16 -partition?
<Captainbraille> Okay =) Good, Chanika, how do I do that? =(
<maenty> or fat32?
<Chanika> maenty: pretty much. unless you get ext drivers for windows
<Chanika> Captainbraille: like I said before, with the user manager thing...
<Captainbraille> I'm in KUser right now, thats what I'm in =\
<kingpomba> can i have it like this Windows- NTFS , Backup windows partition FAT32 ( i think 32 anyway ) and New linux partition Fat32
<Chanika> ok, so pick a user to edit...
<Captainbraille> okay, I have my user and I clicked edit
<Chanika> kingpomba: no, linux will want ext2 or ext3 or reiserfs
<kingpomba> ext2.... never heard of it
<kingpomba> or any of the other listed for that matter
<kingpomba> but kubuntu has a tool that will take care of that right?
<Chanika> should do, yeah
<_skaman> anybody can indicate me a good launcher?
<maenty> kingpomba: I'll do ext3 for linux installation, and maybe fat32 for file storage
<maenty> kingpomba: and then NTFS for Windows
<Chanika> personally I don't much like the tool in the kubuntu installer, I set up my partitions from knoppix beforehand. but I've done this stuff a zilion times
<kingpomba> just out of intrest can linux do something that windows can't
<kingpomba> the windows obviously exists
<Chanika> kingpomba: you mean like not ever getting viruses? :)
<maenty> does knoppix have qtparted ?
<Chanika> nevre having spyware?
<kingpomba> i know what im doing chanika
<kingpomba> hav'ent got a virus or spyware in years
<maenty> I have knoppix somewhere.. maybe I could use that first to resize the NTFS
<kingpomba> i got SLAX somewhere
<Chanika> giving you loads of pretty eye candy right out of the box... way more configuration...
<Chanika> bash...
<ttread> with LInux you can run your own webserver and development system without spending 1000s of dollars
<Chanika> heh, that too
<ronaldson40> where do i find the fstab
<ronaldson40> config file
<Chanika> ronaldson40: /etc/fstab
<kingpomba> don't know where  ... i put my linux - slax disc asside cause my usb keyboard did'ent work to change the boot order
<kingpomba> im going to buy a really cheap ps2 keyboard
<ttread> with Linux you can change your desktop among a half-dozen choices ... like to see Windows do that
<Chanika> I hate using windows these days. it feels so *limited*
<maenty> ttread: You prefer KDE?
<ronaldson40> k
<Chanika> I go to do some trivial little thing and then remember 0 no, windows doesn't do that...
<ttread> Yep Chanika I hate when I have to use windblows
<maenty> btw can anyone say, why KDE is better than Gnome? I've never used Gnome before, but I used KDE back in 2002
<Chanika> even with cygwin it's a hassle.
<Chanika> well, cygwin itself is a hassle...
<ttread> maenty I like both Gnome and KDE, I guess I prefer KDE
<skypa^coffee> anyone else tried fireing up katapult while using windows? ^^
<Chanika> maenty: lately gnome seems to be horribly cutting back features and configurability in the name of usability, from what I've heard
<Chanika> but I haven't actually used it in ages
<Chanika> I've always preferred kde. so convenient and pretty.
<kingpomba> only got like 28 gig free
<kingpomba> how much will linux need
<maenty> kingpomba: same here :) 28 gig free here
<Chanika> kingpomba: 3gig for a basic install, probably
<maenty> kingpomba: I heard you need at least 10gig for the linux isntallation
<maenty> kingpomba: or 10gig is recommended
<Chanika> kingpomba: of course you'll want more for it to actually be fun
<maenty> kingpomba: +500MB for swap
<ttread> it depends on how many apps you install
<Chanika> iirc my bf's comp has a 3gig linux partition right now. he was really, really short on disk space...
<kingpomba> most im probally willing to give up is 15 gig
<kingpomba> and thats pushing it
<Chanika> kingpomba: I've nevre needed more than that, so long as I don't go on an anime-downloading spree
<kingpomba> if i go on a anime downloading spree ill probally do it on windows
<kingpomba> i was also thinking of trying the younger distros like mephis
<maenty> Is there any way to convert partition from one format to other, without making it empty?
<kingpomba> probally not
<ttread> maenty, not that I know of
<kingpomba> i always thought it would wipe the data clean
<maenty> I guess I just have to delete lot's of stuff, so I don't have to do the resizing 10 times
<kingpomba> back up all your data then do it
<maenty> kingpomba: I have 170 gigs of stuff, and only CDRW-drive
<kingpomba> :/
<kingpomba> i got a dvd drive but still you would need alot of discs to back that up
<maenty> kingpomba: However, if I go thru all the stuff, I might be able to delete at least 20 gigs of unnecessary, which still leaves 150gigs of stuff
<kingpomba> you would neeed  36.1702128 4.7 gb dvds
<maenty> how many 700MB cds? :)
<kingpomba> 242.857143
<maenty> that's lots of cds
<kingpomba> yes
<maenty> I guess I just have to do it with risk
<kingpomba> would be easier to buy a external drive at that point
<maenty> I'll use knoppix and try to see whether it has any good partition programs
<maenty> and burn 650mb of the most important stuff to CDRW
<DevGet> I have a avi movie and a subtitle file, and I want to burn it to cd so that I can play it on a dvd-player, how to do that?
<kingpomba> you could make it a vcd or svcd i guess
<ttread> DevGet, take a look at dvdstyler
<kingpomba> if you figure out a way to convert them
<frantic> is there a firewall installed by default with 5.10?
<frantic> iptables?
<Chanika> nah
<frantic> you know if ipfw is supported on linux?
<kingpomba> can kubuntu play dvds
<ttread> frantic, iptables is there but it's not configured to filter anything
<Chanika> kingpomba: yes, when you install the right stuff
<kingpomba> lol dos'ent anything i want come pre installed
<kingpomba> sigh
<frantic> thanks ttread, I'm not familiar with the syntax of iptables, would it be easy to add a rule blocking access to port 80 except for a specific ip range?
<ttread> frantic, iptables has a learning curve.  There are some GUI tools for configuring it but I haven't tried them
<frantic> do you know if i can load ipfw?
<ttread> frantic, ipfwadm is in the universe repository
<mralexsir> kingpomba - linux was never designed to play films by default - see ubuntuguide.org for full write up
<Chanika> kingpomba: it's not like it's hard to install stuff :)
<kingpomba> i heard linux uses .rpms or something to install stuff
* Chanika shudders
<frantic> ty ttread
<Chanika> real distros do not use RPM :P
<maenty> kingpomba: apt-get
<ttread> frantic, I'm not sure
<DevGet> dvdstyler was nice
<DevGet> but first I need to convert to mpeg
<Chanika> kingpomba: debian-based distros use apt-get. it pretty much does everything for you
<maenty> kingpomba: RPMs are for Red Hat
<kingpomba> oh ok
<Chanika> kingpomba: just go into the package manager gui, search for the package you want, click the install button, preview the changes then commit them :)
<mralexsir> anyone know about cubepanel?
<kingpomba> im going to need a dvd player program , a im program (msn,irc) , do any of my windows games work without wine? wow , et , source games , and probally something to code c++ and python in
<maenty> kingpomba: vlc plays DVDs http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/graphics/vlc
<ttread> DevGet, mplayer/mencoder can convert .avi -> .mpg, however the process is a little complicated
<Chanika> kingpomba: kubuntu has kopete for IM. there are various proggies for playing videos, music, etc. games could take some effort though
<maenty> how to install vlc to Kubuntu? Just typing apt-get install vlc ?
<mralexsir> kingpomba - GAIM for IM
<Chanika> maenty: sure
<ttread> kingpomba, you should have no trouble with any of that except the games
<maenty> does Kubuntu come with some Jabber client?
<Chanika> maenty: it can also be done from the gui if you like, but when you already know the name, typing's often faster :)
<Chanika> maenty: kopete
<kingpomba> i heard quake games work on linux
<Chanika> kingpomba: I can't remember about that... but I have played ut, and have nwn installed right now
<Chanika> and there are plenty of fun linux games out there
<maenty> Chanika: perfect. Thanks
<kingpomba> yeah like arcade games :/
<ttread> maenty, Kopete and Gaim both handle Jabber
* Chanika is addicted to neverball. frigging hard game though...
<kingpomba> im a gamer...so thats one of the reasons im keeping windows
<Chanika> speaking of kopete, I must get back to staring at aim packets...
<maenty> kingpomba: same here
<Chanika> kingpomba: yah, games are still an issue. I've heard cedega is pretty good, but it's been a while since I tried it myself
<maenty> kingpomba: but luckily best games also work in Linux (freeciv, old dos games (dosbox) etc
<ronaldson40> can i put Gaim in Kubuntu
<Chanika> and my games are mostly obscure ones that nobody got working. alothough one has a native linux port, yay :)
<maenty> And I guess there is Commondore 64-emulator and Amiga-emulator also for linux
<crimsun> ronaldson40: sure
<ronaldson40> how do i do that
<ronaldson40> Its a RPM file
<kingpomba> 18% done
<Chanika> ronaldson40: delete the rpm, and install it from apt-get
<maenty> Is there amiga-emulator, dosbox, and C64-emulator installable from apt-get?
<Chanika> maenty: dosbox certainly
<Chanika> it prolly has the others too, but I haven't looked
<maenty> Is there some website that I can see list of programs that I can install with apt-get?
<crimsun> vice -> c64
<maenty> for amd64-version, the dosbox also has to be amd64-version to work?
<kingpomba> Hoary is the right one , right?
<Chanika> well, debian had a site for that, and kubuntu has most of the same stuff as debian...
<ttread> maenty, all of them are there
<crimsun> uae -> amiga
<Chanika> maenty: why not just install it and see? :)
<crimsun> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> may I also introduce you to apt-cache search?
<maenty> Chanika: Because I'm still in the middle of decision, whether to use amd64 version or not..
<Chanika> ahh.
<maenty> Chanika: Trying to determine if it will cause too many problems.. Would everything be easier if I just install i386-version
<crimsun> some things would be easier, yes
<ronaldson40> k
<maenty> crimsun: it is a search I can do in the Linux to look for apt-packets?
<crimsun> maenty: apt-cache search, yes
<ttread> maenty, if you're new to linux I'd suggest the 32-bit version, you will have less complications
<crimsun> maenty: I gave you the URL for the Web front end
<maenty> ttread: I used to have linux as my only OS in 2002. One day I just decided I won't use Windows anymore, installed Red Hat as my only operating system.. Never used Linux before :)
<maenty> ttread: So I learnt something during that half a year Linux was my only OS. Had lot's of problems installing some program, because of dependencies
<ronaldson40> crimsun i am doin it throu adept
<maenty> crimsun: thanks, I opened it now
<Chanika> maenty: ah yes, dependency hell...
<ttread> maenty, cool.   I started on RH8 myself
<Chanika> that's why I don't use rpm distros
<ronaldson40> What is Katapult for??
<ronaldson40> It is just sitting on my taskbar
<kingpomba> what would you say was the best distro after kubuntu
<maenty> Having my previous my experience, I think I'll really like this apt-get
<maenty> Is it so, that if I install vlc with apt-get install vlc, it will get all necessary packets to make it work?
<maenty> And if I have amd64, it will automatically get amd64-version of the vlc and all other necessary packets to make it work?
<maenty> kingpomba: Ubuntu? ;)
<ttread> maenty, yes that's the way it works.
<kingpomba> ... you can't say ubuntu
<mralexsir> I've got two installs on the go
<mralexsir> Kbuntu on my laptop for the wireless capability
<mralexsir> and Fedora Core 3 on a  desktop I'm hoping to turn into a web server
<maenty> kingpomba: When I made decision some weeks ago to start using Linux again, I first had 6 choises: Gentoo, Debian, SUSE, Ubuntu and Fedora Core.. then I started asking and searching info about them
<ronaldson40> Fedora would be the next best distro
<maenty> kingpomba: in the end, my choices where SUSE and Kubuntu
<ttread> "Best" really depends on what the intended use is
<maenty> kingpomba: Mandriva was also in the list
<Tonio_> lo
<kingpomba> yeah i was choosing between
<kingpomba> Mandrivia , Suse , Mehpis , Kubuntu
<Chanika> gentoo rocks :)
<maenty> kingpomba: I based my choices in the fact that I've been Windows user for a long time and I don't want to get into dependency-hell that I got in before
<Chanika> but it's not exactly a newbie distro
<maenty> Yap that's what I've heard too. For very experienced user, Gentoo might be the best
<Chanika> I use gentoo for myself, and give kubuntu to friends
<kingpomba> whats the advantage of gentoo
<Chanika> kingpomba: lots and lots of control
<maenty> kingpomba: Gentoo apparently makes all the stuff from sources to fit exactly to your PC, while installing
<maenty> kingpomba: Or at least most of the stuff
<Chanika> plus a bit of extra speed, at the expense of compiling everything from source
<ronaldson40> Anyway wats so different abt SUSE
<ttread> with Gentoo you configure everything yourself and learn a lot in the process
<Chanika> suse is owned by novell, for one
<maenty> SUSE is bought by Novell
<maenty> However, they do have the opensuse nowadays
<ronaldson40> Why is SUSE more userfriendly?
<kingpomba> it is
<kingpomba> ...
<ttread> suse is nice, very complete, kind of bloated though
<Chanika> ronaldson40: novell puts effort into polishing it?
<ronaldson40> can i see some screenshots of SUSE
<kingpomba> google is your friend
<ronaldson40> k
<Chanika> ronaldson40: there are plenty of them online
<maenty> ronaldson40: I guess SUSE can look like anything, like any other distro too
<Chanika> maenty: heh, good point :)
<mralexsir> Changing the subject
<Chanika> although I think it uses gnome by default
<mralexsir> KDE or GNOME?
<mralexsir> I've got one machine running 1 and this one running KDE
<Chanika> mralexsir: well, this is *K*ubuntu
<mralexsir> I only move to *K*ubuntu (:P) because I didnt like ht brown theme of Ubuntu
<mralexsir> and it was too much like hard work to change it all
<maenty> mralexsir:  go to #ubuntu and ask why GNOME is better ? :)
<Chanika> kde makes it nice and easy to prettify things :)
<mralexsir> I prefer it cos its got the start button in the right place
<ronaldson40> nowdays when i search on google, i get a "403 Forbidden" and I need to enter the confirmation code... does anyone get that
<maenty> mralexsir: take GNOME if you want it simple, and KDE if you want to have more configurability
<mralexsir> I know thats not the attitude
<mralexsir> yeah I did feel kinda wrapped up in gnome too
<mralexsir> goddam slowass downloads
<maenty> when I first install Kubuntu, should I do "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" ?
<mralexsir> upgrade
<maenty> or even "apt-get dist-upgrade" or something?
<ttread> maenty, update then upgrade
<maenty> ttread: It will update all of the programs?
<mralexsir> I thought upgrade did update as part of it?
<mralexsir> update makes sure you've got the full package lists
<mralexsir> or so I though
<ttread> mralexsir, I have seen it written to do both
<mralexsir> t
<mralexsir> I was going to say - I ran upgrade and it update and installed about 500+ apps
<Chanika> maenty: or you can go into the pakage manager (adept?) and click buttons to upgrade :)
<ttread> maenty, it will update all the programs, yes, although with ubuntu/kubuntu the standard repositories only upgrade for security patches
<Chanika> maenty: oh yeah, you'll probably want the universe and multiverse sources
<luisito> mralexsir: I have done a brown Color Scheme in Kubuntu that looks much more better than the ubuntu human.
<kingpomba> are we breezy or hoary i keep forggeting
* Chanika has breezy
<maenty> Chanika: what are those?
<ttread> breezy here
<Chanika> maenty: repositories with more stuff you'll probably want. iirc they have stuff like mp3 and flash
<luisito> in fact... http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=35733
<kingpomba> wait what is the latest version of kubuntu called
<kingpomba> breezy?
<Chanika> dapper drake, I think...
<Chanika> that one is still unstable, right?
<ttread> the latest stable release is breezy
<kingpomba> version 5.10
<Chanika> and breezy is stable
<ttread> breezy = 5.10
<kingpomba> oh ok
<maenty> Do I need to change sources if I install amd64-version?
<maenty> I just read in other channel that Kubuntu has stuff like GAIM, GIMP, nautilus (scp program) in default package.. so it means those should be included in amd64-version
<Heinkel> good morning :)
* Chanika should be going to bed
<ttread> maenty, Ubuntu has all those programs.  Kubuntu has parallel apps that do same functions
<Chanika> maenty: why not just try it? :) you can always delete stuff later if it doesn't work out
<Heinkel> can someone recommend a program for restructuring ntfs partitions on a harddisk?
<ttread> maenty, the repositories are configured for AMD 64 and all the same apps are there.  Actually I don't know how it knows to get the 64-bit versions because I can't see any difference in the configuration.  Anyway, all the apps work
<Heinkel> i need to physically move data so I can make a new partition decent size
<Chanika> ntfsresize?
<maenty> ttread: okay. I think i'll get the amd64-version
<Heinkel> can i run that from the kubuntu 5.10 live cd?
<maenty> ttread: with VLC, it should be possible to play .wmv and quicktime movies too
<maenty> ttread: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/graphics/vlc
<Heinkel> can i run ntfsresize from the kubuntu 5.10 live cd?
<ttread> maenty, I haven't tried VLC yet but intend to
<Chanika> Heinkel: dunno. try it.
<Chanika> Heinkel: I know it's on knoppix
<Heinkel> ah, i am going to try that then
<maenty> ttread: How about the codecs? The famous win32codecs do not work with amd64, so probably vlc won't play anything..
<Heinkel> i have knoppix 4 lying around here
<Heinkel> somewhere *looks at piles of shit on dekstop*
<ttread> maenty, don't know the answer to that question
<Heinkel> thank you for advice, Chanika
<Chanika> :)
<kingpomba> any decent games for linux
<ttread> kingpomba, I know people who have run Doom/Quake on Linux and it runs well
<Chanika> kingpomba: google is your friend
<Chanika> there are various linux gaming sites I've forgotten the names of
<kingpomba> i have tryed google
<maenty> So basically, when I use Kubuntu, I don't need to download / install any programs separatedly, or compile, because I can get most of the stuff using apt-get?
<ttread> maenty, most stuff, yes
<mralexsir> Open Office or KOffice?
<kingpomba> i've only used open office
<mralexsir> yeah me too
<kingpomba> i like it's graphics and presentation program
<mralexsir> I was just reading the banner that says KOffice 1.5 now out
<ttread> late, I'm going to bed... nite all
<Chanika> metoo
<mralexsir> where are you based?
<mralexsir> Ir's 1000 here :D
<SleepingChani> it's 2am
<ttread> 02:05 here
<mralexsir> rofl :D
<kingpomba> 9:05pm/21:04
<kingpomba> im aussie
<maenty> 12:10 here
<kingpomba> man it's so hot
<kingpomba> i hate summer
<kingpomba> i got sun burnt on my neck the other day because i forgot to put sunscreen there
<ronaldson40> How do i change my log in screen
<maenty> root? :)
<maenty> some channels kick you out for that
<ronaldson40> so is it possible to change my login screen in kubuntu
<kingpomba> yes ronald
<ronaldson40> how?
<kingpomba> http://www.kde-look.org/ check it out there
<maenty> By the way, don't apt-get update + apt-get upgrade automatically update the KDE also to KDE 3.5.1?
<kingpomba> splash screen or something
<ronaldson40> k
<pulver> i'm having problem with the splash image on my 1280x800 display.. copied Background-1280x800 to Background.jpg, changed BaseResolution in Theme.rc to 1280x800, cleared ksplash cache, but when testing it doesn't scale right, height is like 80% and a big black border below =/ any ideas?
<jpatrick> pulver: known bug
<pulver> jpatrick: it is? is there a fix?
<jpatrick> no
<rysiek|pl> hi there guys
<pulver> jpatrick: ok thanks for the info :)
<jpatrick> we discussed it for ages in the devel channel
<pulver> oh ok
<rysiek|pl> jpatrick: what have you been discussing?
<jpatrick> bug in ksplash-engine-moodin with backgrounds
<rysiek|pl> ah
<rysiek|pl> does anybody have an idea how to make the GIMP make an indexed palette, where certain indexes are set-up by the user, and the rest is generated ("generate best")?
<rysiek|pl> trying to make USplash fit into my graphical theme, and need to set the font colours right ;)
<rysiek|pl> anybody? man, where *do* those usplash-devs lurk?..
<maenty> does GIMP work in KDE?
<rysiek|pl> maenty: yep, like a charm
<rysiek|pl> it uses Gtk2, so it works everywhere, where Gtk2 works
<jpatrick> maenty: Krita++
<maenty> rysiek|pl: Did it come with kubuntu by default?
<jpatrick> maenty: no
<maenty> jpatrick: Krita is the main graphics editor in KDE?
<maenty> jpatrick: is it as good as GIMP? same functionality?
<dumkopf> Yeah, Krita is the graphics editing package that comes with Kubuntu
<jpatrick> No, it's part of KOffice and is default in Kubuntu
<maenty> I'm currently using GIMP in windows, and I'd like to get the same or at least program with same functionality in Kubuntu
<dumkopf> just apt-get install gimp, then
<jpatrick> Krita's like Photoshop
<dumkopf> there's no reason you can't have it
<maenty> roger that, dumkopf
<maenty> I might try the Krita first
<maenty> if Krita offers me everything I need, I might not install GIMP at all
<dumkopf> all comes down to personal preference, i suppose
<jpatrick> as always
<dumkopf> both packages are comparable in power and usability, it's just their organization and presentation that is different
<Enlight_uni> Hi! Guys, Its my first use of kubuntu (and any distro using apt-get or a front-end) and I was wondering wich package do the acx_pci driver belong to?
<mdke> hi. Can somebody tell me how to install kubuntu on dapper at the moment. kubuntu-desktop is uninstallable
<dumkopf> mdke: the kubuntu dapper install CD, perhaps?
<mdke> dumkopf, there must be another way
<dumkopf> mdke: or are you interested in using KDE as your desktop on a running vanilla Ubuntu install?
<jpatrick> can you pastebin the problem?
<mdke> jpatrick, no need:   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: openoffice.org2-kde
<rysiek|pl> Enlight_uni: sudo apt-cache search acx_pci :)
<mdke> dumkopf, i don't know about vanilla, but yes, on an ubuntu install
<jpatrick> argg they updated the openoffice packages...
<mdke> jpatrick, i'm sure there is a way round this, but I'm not so good with dpkg/apt
<dumkopf> mdke: Add your extra repos, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, and then try?
<mdke> dumkopf, which extra repos?
<zulqar> hi
<dumkopf> mdke: multiverse and backports
<rysiek|pl> hello
<noteventime> 'ello
<mdke> dumkopf, kubuntu is in Main though...
<Kamping_Kaiser> dumkopf: shouldnt need to
<zulqar> is there real way to see vcd cd :(
<zulqar> ?
<jpatrick> dumkopf: he's on Dapper there are no backports
<rysiek|pl> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Thanks again for yesterday :)
<nxv_> hi, a friend showed me xgl on his gentoo machine. will xgl be in the dapper release? is there an easy way to activate it at the moment?
<zulqar> i download win32 code from website
<Enlight_uni> rysiek|pl: well I don't know if it does the same thing but Adept's filter is unable to find anything acx related
<Kamping_Kaiser> mdke: try just installing openoffice.org2-KDE and see what the error is
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: no problem :) fighting hard with usplash now
<Kamping_Kaiser> track the problem to it's source
<zulqar> and place into /usr/lib/win32
<noteventime> nxv_: Yes, Xgl is quite easy
<Kamping_Kaiser> nxv_: it will not be in dapper though
<noteventime> nxv_: And availible on dapper drake repositrys
<jpatrick> mdke: apt-get install kde
<zulqar> but still kaffine say plugin not found
<zulqar> ?
<mdke> Kamping_Kaiser, it is removing most of openoffice
<dumkopf> jpatrick: yar.  i add them as a reflex, i guess.
<rysiek|pl> zulqar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noteventime> Dapper has a backports repa :O
<rysiek|pl> that should help you
<Enlight_uni> rysiek|pl: yep, no answer!
<jpatrick> mdke: and kubuntu-default-settings
<mdke> jpatrick, there is no "kde" package
<noteventime> kubuntu-desktop
<dumkopf> mdke: kubuntu-desktop
<rysiek|pl> Enlight_uni: hmmm... what is this acx_pci anyway?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mdke: i recal seeming something about thta on the list (Kubuntu user upgrading), IIRC there was supposed to be a fixed package making itswasy through the system
<mdke> dumkopf, that's where we started from. it is uninstallable!
<rysiek|pl> it might not be in the repos
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: I've gotten a blue screen with uslash
<Kamping_Kaiser> mdke: IIRC there was a binary pacakge repo. give me a minute or 5 to look
<mdke> grumph
<dumkopf> mdke: why?  no installation candidate?  unmeetable dependency?
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: It's supposed to be the same image as yesterday
<nxv_> noteventime: i have installed the xserver-xgl, how can i activate it?
<mdke> dumkopf, yes, I pasted it. openoffice.org2-kde
<noteventime> nx_: YOu
<Enlight_uni> rysiek|pl: an external module for the kernel adding support for TI chipset based wifi cards
<noteventime> nx_: You can run it in a window
<noteventime> nx_: What GPU vendor?
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: I got the image all right, but on the default vga16fb framebufer - and I want to have 1024x768 console
<rysiek|pl> Enlight_uni: ok, let's try installing from sources, then :)
<rysiek|pl> as I said, might not be in the repos
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Ok, what is the 640x480  image specs, also 14colors?
<nxv_> noteventime: ati
<rysiek|pl> nope, gimme a sec
<rysiek|pl> !usplash
<ubotu> somebody said usplash was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<dumkopf> KDE integration for OpenOffice.org.  hm.
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<dumkopf> mdke: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<noteventime> nx_: sudo Xgl :1 -ac -accel xgl:pbuffer -accel vx:pbuffer
<mdke> dumkopf, it is main and restricted
<rysiek|pl> I would add something to it, but a little later, when I actually test it and have it working ;)
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: I've done that guide :D
<mdke> dumkopf, and source for those too
<dumkopf> mdke: i can almost guarantee that your problem is there, if apt can't find it.  i'm running Dapper and it's in my cache
<zulqar> thank you will download and try
<rysiek|pl> Enlight_uni: do you have the webpage for this software
<mdke> dumkopf, it is not that it isn't available, it is that the dependencies are broken
<noteventime> nx_: That should give you a grayish looking window
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: yep, me too. and then I understood it lacks a few things - and then, I got it to work on the default framebuffer :)
<noteventime> ok
<nxv_> noteventime: yes it does, and how can i start something in there?
<dumkopf> mdke: what happens when you try to install OpenOffice.org2-kde ?
<mdke> dumkopf, dist-upgrade and you will probably see that openoffice.org2 get's removed
<noteventime> nxv_: In a new console write DISPLAY=:1 startkde
<Enlight_uni> not at this time, but it must be a package installed on the install cd 'cause this one installed it, but I just can't find the name of the package.
<Enlight_uni> rysiek|pl: it's not a big deal, I'll look later, I 've got to go ++
<rysiek|pl> Enlight_uni: ok, cu later then :)
* rysiek|pl goes to get himself a tea, or something
<nxv_> noteventime: something is starting, i am excited :)
<noteventime> nxv__: :D
<kingpomba> what version of KDE comes with 5.10
<noteventime> nxv_: :D
<noteventime> kingpomba: 3.4 i think
<noteventime> nxv_: Has KDE started yet?
<nxv_> noteventime: yes, but icons of the windows come very slow and most of them remain black
<noteventime> nxv_: Do you have the binary ATI drivers?
<noteventime> nxv_: Anyway, do you have compiz installed?
<nxv_> noteventime: hm, i have installed a long time ago :) fglrxinfo looks for me like ati driver
<nxv_> noteventime: no, had not, i am installing it now
<kingpomba> woot 25% of the way there
<noteventime> nxv_:Ok, tell me when compiz is finished :)
<nxv_> noteventime: my father called me. he needs my help, so i have to go. just one last question. is it yet possible to use xgl as the default xserver?
<noteventime> nxv_: Yes, but i wouldn't recommend it if your on an ATI card
<rysiek|pl> gotta get one of them nVidias at last...
<nxv_> noteventime: okay perhaps when my desktop is running again i can use it there. it has an nvidia. thx for the information
<nxv_> ill come back to learn some more about what is possible at the moment in kubuntu
<nxv_> cu
<noteventime> nxv_: Np ATi might come with some better drivers soon
<noteventime> bye :D
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: You wouldn't know if there is some kind of kill application applet in KDE, there is onein gnome
<kingpomba> heh i like this splash screen http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11098
<kingpomba> only 75% more to go before the dvd version of kubuntu is done
<noteventime> nice
<noteventime> Is there a pdf editor for Linux, like acrobat?
<rysiek|pl> as for the kill app, I always use kill from console ;)
<kingpomba> not sure if their a editor
<kingpomba> theres a reader
<noteventime> i know
<rysiek|pl> there's a pdf_printer :)
<noteventime> And openoffice has builtin exporter
<rysiek|pl> yep
<noteventime> KPDF rules, it's muuuuuuuch better then Adobe reader
<noteventime> I'l try scribus
<rysiek|pl> gone testing usplash. brb
<kingpomba> would kubuntu make a decent appche server
<noteventime> kingpomba: sure
<noteventime> kingpomba: There is a server version of ubuntu
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<linuxboyfriend> is there any frontend for wvdial?
<Lure> linuxboyfriend: isn't kppp for that?
<curuxz> hey all
<curuxz> can anyone give me a quick peice of advice on xorg.conf please
<curuxz> i want to know how to increase the gama level on a certain monitor (or all if you cant select juse one)
<curuxz> anyone know what i should do?
<linuxboyfriend> Lure: i think so but i dont know why kppp is not working well and wvdial is perfectly working ?)
<Hobbsee> curuxz: i think you can do that in system settings
<curuxz> realy i thought it was controled in the xorg file :S
<curuxz> ill try it when im back in KDE
<Hobbsee> system settings, display, IIRC, should be the gui frontend for controlling that
<curuxz> im still doing package updates, since i had to reinstall ubuntu because i have changed the drives around, installed 2 sound cards for audio editing reasons and pluged in 3 monitors across 3 graphics cards......hate reinstalling, but had to for all that
<curuxz> thanks :)
<rysiek|pl> I'm back
<rysiek|pl> anybody has an idea why dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) does *not* use mkinitrd.conf to make the new initrd.img?
<curuxz> dont know maybe its looking to another copy of that file
<curuxz> i seem to remember from my days of playing in gentoo you had to change symlinks when recompiling kernels
<rysiek|pl> I have only one copy of that file
<simone> hi everybody... any of you using Umbrello (UML design)?
<rysiek|pl> dpkg-reconfigure does the symlinks by itsels (I mean the initrd and vmlinuz symlinks)
<curuxz> odd, have you looked on the forums at the kernel howtos?
<rysiek|pl> nope. I thought it's (K)Ubuntu-specific problem
<rysiek|pl> my Debian-friend hasn't got that issue
<curuxz> have you installed all the header packages and source packages
<curuxz> maybe something is missing
<rysiek|pl> I can do a new image without any problems with mkinitrd (then it uses the conf file), but I would like to have the proper scripts run
<rysiek|pl> so I'd prefer the dpkg-reconfigure way
<rysiek|pl> besides - when I do it with mkinitrd I get the RESUME option right, and the modles I would like to have in initrd, but I don't get the usplash. If I use dpkg-reconfigure - it's the other way around.
<_oliver> hi
<rysiek|pl> 'ello
<_oliver> anyone able to tell me why i can't switch to admin mode anymore? whenever i click "administrator mode" the red frame appears - then dissappears and nothing happend
<rysiek|pl> what verion of Kubuntu are you running?
<rysiek|pl> *version
<_oliver> 5.10 afaik
<rysiek|pl> I got this bug too. I *think* it might be repaired in Dapper
<rysiek|pl> what you need to configure, maybe we can do it with editing the conf files
<_oliver> anyway to fix it? because i can't work with it like this
<_oliver> a lot of things, network settings, partitions (swap esp.)
<_oliver> It worked in the first sessions though- when I rebooted it refused to work
<_oliver> not even the password window shows up any longer
<rysiek|pl> d'oh
<rysiek|pl> frankly - I don't know how to fix that
<rysiek|pl> but I can help you with editing the config files
<Hobbsee> _oliver: use kdesu kcontrol
<rysiek|pl> so that you can do the configuration without the wizards
<_oliver> kdesu kcontrol is found where exactly?
<rysiek|pl> input it in console
<_oliver> k
<rysiek|pl> !kdesu
<ubotu> methinks kdesu is :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<noteventime> !kdesu adept
<ubotu> noteventime: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> :P
<_oliver> !kcontrol
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _oliver
<Evil_H> !xine
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Evil_H
<noteventime> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !kubuntu
<ubotu> well, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Evil_H> does the xine engine for amarok play WMA files?
<_oliver> kcontrol leaves me with exactly the same problem and kdesu ain't working
<noteventime> With w32codecs i think
<noteventime> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<Evil_H> hmm. then something isnt set right somewhere
<noteventime> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<rysiek|pl> _oliver - works for me (Kubuntu 5.10)
<noteventime> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Evil_H> i got the w32codecs
<noteventime> Ops ^^
<systempie> Hi there, i've just installed breezy, all works fine, but have some difficulties on installing my network connected HP officejet 7310, searched for help and found that i should use cups with a uri that is produced with hp-makeuri but that does'nt work out, has somebody ideas, thanx
<Hobbsee> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<Hobbsee> noteventime: hmmm?  you want !kops, if you want to call for ops
<noteventime> no, it was an wops
<Hobbsee> ah
<noteventime> like "o no sorry"
<Evil_H> !restricted formats
<ubotu> I guess restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<noteventime> Is anyone more than me running aiglx?
<JohnFlux> noteventime: maybe the developer of it is
<JohnFlux> noteventime: :-)
<noteventime> haha
<noteventime> aiglx is a lot more stable than xgl
<kingpomba> i heard it works on kubuntu but i can't find the link http://www.xchat.org/download/ .... could i compile the source for it?
<Evil_H> !wma
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<_oliver> 1 More question, what should be the default settings for the standard llinux partition under the Disk & filessystem tab (like mountpoint, device, mode etc.)
<JohnFlux> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<noteventime> _oliver: Do you by srandard mean ext3?
<noteventime> _oliver: Ext3 is standard in (K)ubuntu
<_oliver> ok
<_oliver> ty
<jarlath> Is it possible to make a videoCD from an avi file? Also, is there an easy way to do it?
<JohnFlux> jarlath: man mencoder
<jarlath> thanks JohnFlux
<jarlath> Just checked adept for mencoder and also found a frontend called 'acidrip'. Could be good! :)
<pulver> how do u save kmix settings so it chooses the right mixer 'main channel' at login?
<rysiek|pl> aaaaargh! dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) uses mkinitramfs, not mkinitrd :] 
* rysiek|pl hits the wall with his head... several times
<_jim> have they released an offical release date for Dapper yet?
<rysiek|pl> !dapper
<ubotu> I heard dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<rysiek|pl> ubotu tell _jim about dapper
<Evil_H> how do you get amarok to recognize and play WMA? I got the xine, gstreamer and arts engines and w32codes
<noteventime> Is somehone here profitient with festival?
<noteventime> Evil_H: I think you are only able to play old versions of WMA :(
<Evil_H> its not playing any WMA
<Evil_H> and i had it working on my other laptop before it died
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> !wma
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<noteventime> Maybe
<pulver> uhm installed some gnome libs by mistake before.. now the adept notifier update thingy wants to remove my kubuntu-desktop !! huh?
<Evil_H> been there already
<noteventime> ok
<Evil_H> i have all the plugins and files i need
<Evil_H> just a setting i cant remember
<pulver> Changes OK, Commit self destruct? no thanks...
<_elena> fg
<Evil_H> why cant i add wma tracks to my amarok collection?
<luite> does anyone use dapper with a intel e/1000 nic? the latest kernel gives me a very unstable connection
<luite> oops
<luite> that was meant to go in #ubuntu+1
<Stuffor> Hello!
<Stuffor> Does anybode know a console-based MP3-Player like mp3blaster, but with ALSA-Support?
<callie> anyone here able to help me with a little HTML code ?
<callie> bit off topic i know
<Hobbsee> callie: possibly, what did you want to know?
<Hobbsee> it's been a long time since i've done anythign with html
<callie> i just need to know how to make jpeg link to a webpage
<callie> so its clickable Hobbsee
<callie> i know so little html is appauling
<Hobbsee> callie: should be close to: <a href="/path/to/link"><img src="/path/to/image"></a>
<callie> i was so close!
<callie> thanks Hobbsee !
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
* Hobbsee checked the source code of a page and modified it
<sirblue> any of you guys happen to know a guide for the ndiswrapper that actually works? chip is broadcom 43xx (gotta love it...)
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> that one works pretty well sirblue
<zimon> hello guys
<Hobbsee> hey zimon
<zimon> i've just finnished isstall kubuntu 5.10 ... nice job there
<Hobbsee> :)
<zimon> does anybody tried to install enlightement ?
<Lure> zimon: someone is looking into this
<Lure> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ebuntu
<Lure> Kubuntu is KDE
<zimon> yes
<zimon> but which of them do you think is better ?
<Lure> it is personal choice I think
<fabim> that unofficial kubuntu FAQ , that's for hoary right?
<zimon> I mean ... elightement is it stable ... can you run kde applications in it ?
<Lure> fabim: yes, it is a bit outdated, bot lots of thing are still valid
<Lure> zimon: I do not see a reason why the could not run
<patrix> enlightenmnet is a window manager
<patrix> (and a few more things)
<patrix> there's no reason for KDE apps to not run with it
<zimon> ok
<zimon> 10x for answering to my stupid questions ;)
<patrix> sometimes some applications behave a bit weirdly when running outside of the KDE environment itself
<zimon> then i stick to kde
<patrix> because they expect this or that feature from Kwin
<patrix> or they expect the systray
<patrix> etc
<patrix> nothing major
<patrix> from my experience anyway :P
<zimon> one more question
<zimon> actually 2 of them
<zimon> ATI and cedega or wine ?
<io_error> Hi
<sirblue> thanks hobsee & ubotu
<patrix> zimon: not sure what's your question, what's the relation between ATI and wine/cedega ?
<zimon> if I isntall the oficial ati driver from www.ati.com can I emulate 3d games with cedecga ?
<io_error> needs the kubuntu team some help in programming or Database management?
<patrix> zimon: I have no idea, the ATI drivers are X Window drivers, and wine displays stuff using X-Window, so it should help, afaik
<zimon> well ... i'll find out that for my self then ....
<zimon> 10x again for the help
<zimon> zbyez zbyez
<patrix> cyz
<patrix> a
<hatake_kakashi> zimon: try #cedega
<ubuntu> bonjour ?
<hatake_kakashi> !tell ubuntu about fr
<zimon> hatake_kakashi: 10x
<hatake_kakashi> zimon: I probably eventually will try cedega once I get my other box setup, its also got ATI video card as well
<zimon> I've tryed already cedega in Slackware
<zimon> but it had all kinds of bugs
<zimon> and errors
<hatake_kakashi> zimon: iirc cedega was supposed to translate win32 handles, etc to linux
<zimon> how can I mount a mds image in linux ?
<hatake_kakashi> zimon: I don't think there is a way but I could be mistaken
<zimon> ok
<patrix> what's mds ?
<zimon> hatake_kadashi: can I find on the repositories cedega ?
<zimon> or wine ?
<zimon> winex ...
<zimon> Morrowind mds for example
<patrix> cedega/winex is a commercial product
<hatake_kakashi> patrix: media descriptor file I think
<zimon> Morrowind.mds
<zimon> a cd iamge file
<hatake_kakashi> zimon: not sure
<zimon> cedega ... is free
<zimon> I think
<patrix> cedega = winex = commercial product
<patrix> sure the source code is free, you're free to grab it and compile it and set it all up yourself ;)
<hatake_kakashi> patrix: there's various cd images, mdf/nrg/bin are just some of the formats that I don't think there are linux support. Though FUSE may hold a key to it later on probably
<weedar> For some reason programs have started crashing, Amarok, Kicker, Firefox...Any suggestions as to what I should do?
<patrix> hatake_kakashi: I've seen a nrg->.iso util before
<zimon> post somewere your debug log
<hatake_kakashi> patrix: yes there are tools to convert to iso, however: a) is it reliable that the data is converted correctly? b) There are certain images that contain specific details about error sectors and all, afaik iso9660 has some limitations here and there. Would the conversion be successful in imitating those?
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: try running those programs through konsole
<patrix> hatake_kakashi: all 3 times I've used nrg2iso it worked flawlessly. Sector errors etc, so what ;) mostly games do that for copyprotection hm?
<hatake_kakashi> patrix: yeah, well, there are many things that I'm still curious if converting to iso would be the right choice.
<weedar> hatake_kakashi, good idea
<patrix> well for what I used it for it was te right choice
<hatake_kakashi> patrix: ahh ok
<patrix> files that should have been iso to start with but the person who ripped it used nero and made it nrg because.. well just becayuse lol
<hatake_kakashi> patrix: I'm sure there are certain ramifications of iso9660 has limitations. If these other companies come stumbling along the iso9660 standards and creating their own unique format. Then there probably is a) a proper reason apart from the fact that they want to make money out of it. b) iso9660 is probably too common? ;)
<patrix> hatake_kakashi: if you say so
<patrix> all I'm saying is the files were .nrg but could just as well have been .iso
* patrix tries cedega free 14 days demo, which crashes during registration
<patrix> haha
<patrix> nope didn't crash
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: certain programs will not output debug info to konsole, and may not even have ways to enable it without recompiling it. So be warned :)
<hatake_kakashi> patrix: heh, well, I'll give conversion to iso9660 a try. However I have lack of hd space to do so and I don't trust CD/DVD :)
<patrix> hehe hatake_kakashi .. up to you :)
<weedar> hatake_kakashi, I think my system is unstable because of my WLAN-card and graphics adapter..So when I have enough money I'll do a quick-fix and replace them =)
<hatake_kakashi> weedar: well, just to make sure, read logs where possible :)
<fabim> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<_eddy> salve
<_eddy> ho appena installato kubuntu
<_eddy> non riesco a fare alcune cose:
<jpat|away> Tm_T: ^
<hatake_kakashi> !tell _eddy about it
<jpat|away> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_eddy> i've just installed kubuntu
<Tm_T> jpat|away: =)
<_eddy> i've problems
<_eddy> I can't check my gmail account
<_eddy> my yahoo account
<chx> hi. KDirWatch::removeDir can't handle '/etc/security/fileshare.conf' . what's this?
<ryanakca> how d'you play .wmv in linux? I used to be able to, but since dapper upgrade, I can't, and I dont remember how I set it up...
<pulver> ryanakca: w32codecs?
<ryanakca> kk
<pulver> why does that mean adept-update want to wipe kubuntu-desktop and office from my disk? it says 'remove'...
<Borelia> it whats to kill kde  ?
<DexterF> heya
<ryanakca> hullo DexterF
<ryanakca> pulver: what d'you mean?
<DexterF> I just updated Dapper, saw Xgl is available. Now - how do I enable it?
<fabim> my amarok is closing when i try to play any file
<pulver> lol dunno if removing kubuntu-desktop just removes the meta package but office? what did i do to deserve that...
<ryanakca> DexterF: go to #ubuntu-xgl
<ryanakca> pulver: what are you trying to do?
<ryanakca> pulver: are you updating to dapper?
<DexterF> thanks. another thing: I noticed there's no fglrxconfig in the fglrx package.
<DexterF> I took an xorg.conf from another machine, but seems not right.
<pulver> ryanakca: the adept update list says to remove kubuntu-desktop and office, im running dapper but the adept notify popped up...
<DexterF> plus, I'm still on Mesa rendering, so what's it about the fglrx pack anyway?
<ryanakca> pulver: odd....
<ryanakca> pulver: just a sec... I'll see if it wants to remove my kubuntu-desktop too
<pulver> ryanakca: rgr
<ryanakca> pulver: Nope....
<ryanakca> pulver: rgr?
<pulver> ok
<me2win> hey whats the file to edit runlevels?
<ryanakca> pulver: when was the last time you tried updating?
<me2win> or how do you set it to run at runlevel 3,
<ryanakca> me2win: not sure.... try "man init"..... I think its telinit, but not sure...
<pulver> ryanakca: updated few days back.. is there a way to see apt history? think this started after installed some packages..
<ryanakca> I dunno.... I updated last night... it had to upgrade about 40 packages like debutils and things like that... but kubuntu-desktop wasnt in that list...
<DexterF> me2win: /etc/inittab should be the place
<joris> hello peoples, i have a problem with the compose key in kubuntu. I can only write  but nothing else, except in firefox
<joris> anyone a clue about what to do to fix it?
<me2win> thank DexterF and ryanakca for the init tip
<me2win> joris, not sure, i had that problem a while back but dont know what i did to fix it
<ryanakca> me2win: your welcome... it work?
<me2win> ryanakca, lets hope so, it was for my friend, not for me. I remember one time editing it, but i forgot how to, it fixed my problem when i did it, so im sure it will fix his too
<me2win> he can't boot to GUI, just to command
<me2win> and when that happened to me, i rememeber running sudo init 3
<me2win> but i guess i really ran sudo telinit 3
<me2win> now that i look at it, that is
<joris> my god, this compose key GUI is really crap...
<joris> now I turned it off but the right alt +ae still gives 
<ryanakca> me2win: he have kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop installed?
<me2win> he has ubuntu wharty
<jpat|away> woah
<ryanakca> hmmm
<me2win> ryanakca, hes on dialup
<DatsunZoso> Hey guys
<me2win> i sent him a CD through the mail
<me2win> a few months back
<DatsunZoso> I gotta question concerneing kubuntu, you think you guys can help me?
<me2win> DatsunZoso, nah...
<DatsunZoso> :(
<me2win> :P
<DatsunZoso> lol
<me2win> jk, we're always here to help
<DatsunZoso> well thanks
<ryanakca> me2win: lol... I see... I was wondering why he hadn't updated to breezy
<me2win> ryanakca, haha, yeah, im gonna get him to get a dapper cd shipped to him when it gets released
<ryanakca> DatsunZoso: First of all, please help us help you by telling us your question
<DatsunZoso> i wanna switch from windows xp to kubuntu. on xp I have 2 partitions that I use, one for actually running of windows, and the other one to store information and data like music and app's. i want to retain the partition with the data and music, is there any way that I can do that while installing kubuntu?
<ryanakca> me2win: good.... wharty... I started on that... then I ditched ubuntu for fedora core, then mandrake, and now kubuntu
<me2win> DatsunZoso, of course, but the thing is, since you already have 2 partitions, you are gonna have to do 1 of 2 things. a) know exactly how much space you need for that storage partition because you will be installed kubuntu at the end of the drive. b) find some way to store that information elsewhere till you can delete that second partition, install kubuntu, and create another partition
<me2win> ryanakca, heh, i started with ubuntu warty, then decided i hate gnome, so i switched to kubuntu, and been there every since. I used slackware before ubuntu
<me2win> and gentoo
<DatsunZoso> ok. so basicllay i have to backupo all the information on the data and music partition into my mp3 player (30 gigs, I only have 20 gigs of stuff in the partition!)
<me2win> heh
<DatsunZoso> so when i install kubuntu, i would delete both windowns partitions?
<me2win> DatsunZoso, tell me how big the HD is, and how big each partition is, and we'll talk it out
<DatsunZoso> the hd is 80 gigs, data & music is 20 gigs, and the work hd is 60
<ryanakca> I started on Debian, then FC1, then Debian, then what was mandrake, then wharty... I've one lots of voyaging threw distros... I even think openBSD and freebsd popped up along the way
<me2win> DatsunZoso, ah ok. Well, you dont have to delete the first windows partition (NTFS filetype), it can stay. You don't even have to delete the second partition if you KNOW that you only need 30 gigs for data and music. But if you think you would possibly need to expand it in the future, then yeah, you will have to delete it
<me2win> here is how your partition table looks
<me2win> 80 Gig HD:    |Windows (60 Gigs, NTFS)|Music & Data (20 Gigs, NTFS)|
<me2win> now, if you installed kubuntu
<DatsunZoso> o rly? ya i just want to get rid off the windows partition and let the music and data partition stay.
<me2win> do you want to get rid of windows permanently?
<DatsunZoso> yes sir
<me2win> hmmk
<me2win> well then that makes it a little easier
<DatsunZoso> i gotta windows xp lying around somewere
<DatsunZoso> so if anything goes bad (which prob wont) i can just reinstall it
<me2win> back up your music and data on your mp3 player, then wipe both partitions, pop in the install cd and your good to go if you know how to install it
<me2win> now, that raises more questions because pf a few things. You will have to consider the filetype you are gonna use to keep storing things (data and music)
<DatsunZoso> oh, lets say i want to keep the music and data cd, can i still keep it and acess it from kubuntu
<me2win> well, you can't necesarily keep it, because its further ahead in the partition table that linux. And you want linux at the front of the partition table (with windows if you want to dual boot)
<DatsunZoso> ok
<me2win> do you know about filetypes?
<me2win> like
<me2win> ntfs
<me2win> fat32
<DatsunZoso> ya its ntfs
<DatsunZoso> whole hd
<me2win> yeah
<DatsunZoso> both partitiosns
<me2win> i mean
<me2win> linux can read ntfs fine
<me2win> but it cant write to it, its dangerous to write to ntfs from linux
<me2win> BUT
<me2win> there are easy to implement "extensions" for linux
<me2win> that make it easy to read/write/edit ntfs partitions from linux easily and safely
<me2win> write this down: its called ntfsprogs
<DatsunZoso> k
<me2win> there is a wikipedia for it
<me2win> now, thats your only tool for being able to write to ntfs without being in danger of ruining your HD
<me2win> or ruining the data at least
<DatsunZoso> oh ok
<me2win> your only other options are either to create a fat32 (which both linux and windows can read/write to, but you are limited to like 5 gigs i think thats the max partition size for fat32) or just create a partition for data/music that is ext3 (the linux filetype)
<DatsunZoso> i think what im gonna do is get windows complete off the pc, save music and data onto the mp3 hd, install kubuntu and just save the music and data onto kubuntu
<DatsunZoso> can i do that? lol
<me2win> DatsunZoso, yeah, if youd like, but the same reason why you HAVE that music/data partition now applies for linux too, if you ruin linux, you wont have to worry about bacing up your data, its already backed up
<me2win> DatsunZoso, if you mean save music and data onto the linux filetype ext3, then yeah, that sounds great to me
<DatsunZoso> how would i save into ext3?
<me2win> just like ntfs
<me2win> ext3 is like ntfs as far as saving goes
<me2win> theres no special way
<me2win> the only thing you would have to do
<me2win> is make the ext3 partition
<me2win> have you ever edited a partition table manually?
<DatsunZoso> no
<me2win> hehe, then you will have after you install linux :P
<DatsunZoso> well at least i dont think i have?
<DatsunZoso> oh lol ok
<me2win> i would suggest reading a how to guide on editing partitions manually
<me2win> !partition
<ubotu> me2win: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<me2win> !partitions
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<DatsunZoso> this is my first dive into linux, so im kinda noobish in the field
<stian> How do I install the latest version of sun java on my kubuntu box?
<me2win> DatsunZoso, yeah, it is for alot people, but they all get through it
<me2win> DatsunZoso, kubuntu makes it easy
<me2win> stian, sudo apt-get install java
<stian> that won't do it..
<me2win> err, its java-common
<me2win> my bad
<me2win> make sure to apt-get update first
<stian> doing it now
<DatsunZoso> so ok lets recap, i dont have to delete the m&d partition, just the big windows partition right? than when i install kubuntu, i can just change the ntfs partition into ext3?
<me2win> DatsunZoso, nah, you will have to delete it because you cant *change* a partition type, you have to wipe it, make it that type, then put your data on it
<stian> it says i have the latest version, but when i try to run limewire, i get this: hang on
<stian> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<DatsunZoso> ohhh kk
<DatsunZoso> luckily i have almost all the music on my mp3 player
<me2win> stian, you might need to apt-get build-essential
<me2win> DatsunZoso, heh yeah, that IS a good thing
<DatsunZoso> im gonna save the rest of the stuff i need onto it now
<stian> i have the latest essentials
<me2win> DatsunZoso, you would have to delete that music and data partition anyway, because when you boot your computer up, the boot record has to be at the front of the partition table, so your hard drives needs to look like this:     |Operating System|<usic and Data| not |Music and Data|Operating System| it does matter
<me2win> stian, hmm, thats wierd
<DatsunZoso> oh ok i got it
<DatsunZoso> the main thing that concerned me was my music, i dont want to download all the music i had lost
<me2win> heh yeah, i know what you mean
<DatsunZoso> but i just remebered i have it already on my mp3 player lol
<me2win> i have 5 hard drives
<me2win> my data is important to me :D
<DatsunZoso> 5! i have 1 sata hd :(
<me2win> heh
<me2win> I have 4 SATA and 1 IDE
<DatsunZoso> well im not exactly i power user
<me2win> heh
<DatsunZoso> i just heard that linux is real stable
<DatsunZoso> compared to how windows is !
<me2win> hehe
<me2win> yeah, but it has a learning curve
<me2win> hopefully when you come in here though
<me2win> people will be willing to help
<Dr_Willis> Learning is fun
<me2win> they usually are
<DatsunZoso> ya lol i noticed!
<me2win>  but sometimes the people that are on aren't really the people that know
<Dr_Willis> I got about 7 HD's total. on 2 box's
<DatsunZoso> on windows i have this app called aston shell which basically stops explorer.exe from working when ur on the desktop, it only starts to work when you go into folders, and windows has been so stable
<Dr_Willis> thats sort of a 'scary' idea. :P
<Dr_Willis> lol
<me2win> Dr_Willis, counting the 3 comps in my house, i have 12 hard drives
<Dr_Willis> I need to get a nother file server going..
<Dr_Willis> running out of space. :P
<DatsunZoso> usually i would have to reinstall windows every 6 months, but with astonshell it helped me not even think of that for a year!
<me2win> Dr_Willis, hehe, you can never have enough space
<Dr_Willis> Stacks of floppies, to stacks of CD's to stacks of external HD's ,, now going the Stack of FileServers....
<me2win> DatsunZoso, never even heard of that heh
<DatsunZoso> ya its a wierd little app
<DatsunZoso> but it works so i dont question it lol
<me2win> haha
<Dr_Willis> I can store my whole amiga  floppy drive  collection - to one USB thumb drive now.  :)
<Dr_Willis> a closet of C64 disks = 1 cd.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> then i got a single mame rom/game that takes up 1 gb. Lol!
<me2win> LOL
<DatsunZoso> oh i have one more question
<me2win> sure
<DatsunZoso> i have a encylcopedia type cd that works on windows, is there a way that i cna get it to run on linux?
<DatsunZoso> can i install some type of app /
<DatsunZoso> ?
<fabim> in adept how can i see in wich repositories is a package?
<me2win> there is WINE, its a windows emulator, but it doesnt work for everything, thats about your best shot. other than that, just farming the data right off the CD, but that would be tedious
<Dr_Willis> Cedega may be better then wine in some cases
<DatsunZoso> cedega is only for games though
<DatsunZoso> or specifically for games
<me2win> DatsunZoso, yeah, I was/am under that impression as well, but ive never used cedega tbh
<Dr_Willis> I use it for tools all the time. :P
<Dr_Willis> it runs winrar  heh
<Dr_Willis> and a few other tools i like.
<me2win> lolz
<me2win> why winrar?
<me2win> why not use unrar
<me2win> linux native
<Dr_Willis> i like the features winrar has.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<me2win> heh
<DatsunZoso> lol
<DatsunZoso> irony
<Dr_Willis> i use it to make zips mainly..
<Dr_Willis> real irony!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<me2win> i wont tell you anything, i have things like that i guess
<Dr_Willis> I still cant track down a CD-Lable making program under Linux I like.
<me2win> Dr_Willis, lol
<DatsunZoso> i have one last question
<DatsunZoso> how would i connect to the internet with kubuntu? i have a dsl connection and im wondering how to connect with linux! n00bish but im a noob :P
<me2win> DatsunZoso, it should work out of the box
<DatsunZoso> !
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DatsunZoso
<me2win> lol
<me2win> thats ubotu
<me2win> he responds to ! commands
<me2win> watch
<me2win> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<me2win> and when you say his name
<me2win> ubotu you suck
<ubotu> Like a black hole!
<DatsunZoso> it should work outta the box? like on windows i dont have anything installed from it, i just have a connection were i put my username and pw is it the same with linux or is it more work?
<me2win> DatsunZoso, but yeah, it should work fine after install
<DatsunZoso> so when i install linux, i can already connect to the internet.....? lol im confused!
<me2win> DatsunZoso, well
<me2win> i have my DSL connected through the router
<me2win> do you have a router?
<Dr_Willis> if its a dsl->router->linuxbox. it should work.
<me2win> ive set my router to login with my username/pw, i forgot completely about the box thingy
<DatsunZoso> no i dont have a router i just have the pc-modem-connection
<me2win> Dr_Willis, does he have to login manually, or will it work?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<DatsunZoso> well id hope i had to login manually
<Dr_Willis> my router and cable modem just 'work'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> lol
<me2win> Dr_Willis, lols
<me2win> !dsl
<ubotu> I guess pppoe is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<beast> it should find DHCP just fine
<me2win> DatsunZoso, im thinking it should work out of the box
<DatsunZoso> well when u say outta the box i would still have to put my pw and username in right?
<me2win> yes
<me2win> read this
<me2win> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<me2win> you may not know what i means now, but once you get into linux
<me2win> you will need that to connect to internet probably
<me2win> pppoe
<me2win> i suggest printing out that page
<DatsunZoso> ok... sudo pppoeconf
<me2win> if you can
<DatsunZoso> ya i printed it out already
<DatsunZoso> i have a bunch of pages printed in case i run into problems
<me2win> good good
<me2win> let me go through some stuff real quick
<DatsunZoso> i just want to connect to the internet and listen to music and thats pretty much it
<DatsunZoso> ok
<me2win> so you know what you are running into
<DatsunZoso> ya have a basic idea, but very limited
<DatsunZoso> still dont understand alot of the commands and stuff but im gettin there
<me2win> root is the superuser of your computer, he can do everything. But the idea behind ubuntu/kubuntu is that you arent logged in as root (its dangerous). so instead it uses a frontend called SUDO (or "superuser do")
<me2win> it allows you to do things AS root, that you can't do as a normal user
<me2win> sudo pppoeconf
<me2win> will ask the computer via commandline, to edit pppoeconf
<me2win> you cant do that just as
<me2win> Datsun the user
<me2win> have to be root,
<DatsunZoso> i c
<Al-Daja> http://pastebin.com/583593 anyone can tell me what is wrong or what is missing?
<me2win> that goes for lots of things
<me2win> do you have build-essentials Al-Daja
<me2win> DatsunZoso, you will also hear people talk about packages and adept
<me2win> packages are like install files
<me2win> and you can use adept as a tool to easily get them (to avoid having to do it command line style)
<DatsunZoso> k
<Al-Daja> me2win: translate build essentials
<me2win> !build-essentials
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> !build-essential
<ubotu> I guess build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<me2win> Al-Daja, run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Al-Daja> me2win: thx
<DatsunZoso> well if anything, this is gonna be interesting
<me2win> DatsunZoso, its fun :D
<DatsunZoso> ya lol
<me2win> you'll be a linux user in no time
<DatsunZoso> how long does kubuntu take to install anyways?
<me2win> about 10 minutes
<me2win> 15 minutes maybe
<DatsunZoso> D:
<DatsunZoso> wow lol!
<DatsunZoso> compared to 1-1 1/2 hr for windows lol
<Psi-Jack> Took me about 20-25 actually.
<DatsunZoso> well still better than an hour
<jjesse> quick question i've commented out from my sources.list the cdrom that i used to install kubuntu because i can't find it any more, why does it still prompt for that cdrom and how to do i get around it?
<me2win> sources.list? or fstab?
<me2win> DatsunZoso, yeah it is better than an hour, I guess it depends on your computer speed
<jjesse> i'm try to install cdrdao to burn cds
<jjesse> sudo apt-get install cdrdao and it prompts for my cddrom
<jjesse> however i no lng er have that cdrom, so i've commented it out of my sources.list
<me2win> why not just use k3b?
<jjesse> when i go to burn a cd it says i need cdrdao
<jjesse> using dapper
<me2win> hmm
<azurehuesofblue> how do I switch from gnome to kde?
<me2win> azurehuesofblue, QUICKLY!
<me2win> lol
<azurehuesofblue> lol
<azurehuesofblue> so like, I install the kde package THEN uninstall Gnome, right?
<azurehuesofblue> or...
<DatsunZoso> ok im gonna dive into this right after the song im playing is over!!!
<me2win> azurehuesofblue, to be completely honest, ive NEVER had to do it, so im not sure
<me2win> azurehuesofblue, ask in #ubuntu
<me2win> DatsunZoso, w00t, excited?
<DatsunZoso> hell yea lol
<me2win> lolz
<DatsunZoso> im kinda anxious
<azurehuesofblue> lol, I told you about that didn't I m2win, I can't keep up!
<me2win> DatsunZoso, do you have a LIVE cd?
<DatsunZoso> wonderin how its gonna turn out
<me2win> azurehuesofblue, oh yeah lolz
<DatsunZoso> no i have the actual install cd
<DatsunZoso> in retrospect i shouldve tried the live cd first, but im a risk taker lol
<Al-Daja> me2win: can you help with is? http://pastebin.com/583618
<azurehuesofblue> see, this chatroom has a nice pace... so, I kinda want to switch to KDE, so I can ask questions in here! and... just to try KDE.
<me2win> DatsunZoso, lolz, well, i suggest live CD because if you run into a problem installing, you can boot up the live cd and ask for help, know what i mean?
<me2win> azurehuesofblue, lol
<azurehuesofblue> well, I mean, can I DL a Dvd iso of Kubuntu? or anything?
<me2win> Al-Daja, says you dont have permission, use sudo
<DatsunZoso> ya i know what ya mean
<me2win> azurehuesofblue, you can, yes
<azurehuesofblue> ok, I'll do some searching for it., see if I can find amd64
<ronaldson40> hi
<DatsunZoso> last question, does linux support mp3's? is there any prog that does or would i have to convert them into ogg vorbis?
<azurehuesofblue> linux supports mp3s
<Al-Daja> me2win: use sudo to make install that's possible? or change to root?
<me2win> DatsunZoso, supports them fine
<ronaldson40> Is there a more powerful program for torrent downloading than Azureus and Ktorrent
<DatsunZoso> oh thank god lol
<me2win> Al-Daja, you HAVE to use sudo for make install
<me2win> sudo make install
<DatsunZoso> ammarok is it?
<me2win> DatsunZoso, yep
<me2win> also xmms
<DatsunZoso> ok
<me2win> but
<me2win> amarok is better
<me2win> :D
<Al-Daja> me2win: that i didn't know thx
<me2win> Al-Daja, np
<me2win> Al-Daja, if you want to build a package from it
<me2win> so you can easily uninstall
<jjesse> grumble can't figure out whats going on :(
<me2win> you checkinstall
<me2win> !checkinstall
<ubotu> I heard checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<me2win> jjesse, sorry one sec lemme chek
<me2win> jjesse, where is your sources.list located? the only sources.list im aware of is the repositories one
<DatsunZoso> k gonna go do it lol
<me2win> DatsunZoso,
<me2win> lol
<me2win> good luck man
<me2win> i hope to see you back in here in 10-30 mins
<DatsunZoso> ill cya in like ... 1 hr or less if everythin goes well lol
<me2win> dats lol
<jjesse> that's what i'm talking about /etc/apt/sources.list
<DatsunZoso> cya thanks for the help
<me2win> DatsunZoso, no problem, good luck!
<me2win> and whats the line you are commenting out?
<Thedek> jjesse:  Post your /etc/apt/sources.list to kubuntu.pastebin.com
<azurehuesofblue> this is prolly dumb but... I'm downloading kubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso     ....    so, I after the install it will automatically start the kde gui?
<jjesse> Thedek: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/583628
<me2win> azurehuesofblue, yes
<jjesse> azurehuesofblue: yes
<azurehuesofblue> right on.
<azurehuesofblue> thx
<me2win> so you did comment out that second one?
<Thedek> jjesse:  Comment out line 5
<me2win> jjesse,
<Thedek> Then do: apt-get update and then go ahead and try to install your software.
<jjesse> Thedek: thanks stupid mistake of mine
<Thedek> jjesse:  no problem. =)
<jjesse> that's what i get for not finishing my coffee first :)
<me2win> jjesse, thats what you get for drinking coffee eewwww
<Thedek> lol
<Thedek> sometimes you just need a second pair of eyes. =)
<me2win> and chocolate milk apparently :P
<_juha> fatal IO 104 (connection reset by peer) on x server after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining WTF??
<_juha> Fatal server error : Could not open default font "fixed"
<Al-Daja> me2win: now this http://pastebin.com/583663 , why so much problems?
<_root> i need serious help!
<_root> i just removed basically half of the kbuuntu packages with the wrong command
<DHGE> hello! anyone has a deb-source for kdevelop3 3.3.1 for amd64? compiling it from kde-sources get too many dependencies here ...
<_root> now even if i try apt-get or a package manager it says something about a lock
<azurehuesofblue> I'm a noob... so there's that... but... kubuntu IS still Ubuntu and Breezy Badger release and all that is exactly the same, just with a different gui.
<azurehuesofblue> ?
<Guardian> hello
<nuky> hey, does anyone know if there is a deb source available for kdesvn? if not, is it safe to convert rpm sources to deb ones using alien?
<me2win> nuky, not sure, and yes, its safe to do that
<DHGE> nuky:http://www.howtoforge.com/howto_linux_debian_deb_checkinstall
<rysiek|pl> noteventime, r u here? :)
<rysiek|pl> nope, he's not, apparently
<me2win> lol
<aolbrich> hallo all
<me2win> hmm
<azurehuesofblue> I installed it :)
<azurehuesofblue> oh you left heh.
<azurehuesofblue> gosh, I'm dumb... how do you pull up the terminal window in kde?
<jpat|away> Alt+F2 : konsole
<azurehuesofblue> you're cool; thanks!
<jpat|away> true
<stuffor> Hi! Ich bisn wieder, hatte ein paar Porbleme mit IRC. Nochmal meine Frage: Wie update ich die KDE am einfachsten auf Version 4.5.1
<azurehuesofblue> and like, on gnome, it has that... add programs bar... how do you do that on kde?
<rysiek|pl> !german
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rysiek|pl
<stuffor> sry
<jpat|away> !de
<rysiek|pl> stuffor: #kubuntu-de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<jpat|away> azurehuesofblue: K-Menu -> System -> Konsole
<stuffor> rysiek|pl: My mistake, I know kubunbtu-de
<rysiek|pl> no prob :)
<azurehuesofblue> ok, do you have to add programs with the command prompt?
<rysiek|pl> it was for you to be able to get some help, not for us not to read in German.
<emc2[] > hi guys...
<emc2[] > which line should i add to /etc/apt/sources.list to make kubuntu install firefox 1.5 instead of 1.0.7?
<emc2[] > (basically, which line define the inclusion of a sid mirror?)
<rysiek|pl> emc2[] : no Firefox in Ubuntu repos
<emc2[] > rysiek|pl: why?
<rysiek|pl> because nobody added it, obviously :)
<rysiek|pl> but:
<rysiek|pl> !firefox
<rysiek|pl> ubotu tell emc2[]  about firefox
<jpat|away> becuase Breezy's been released already
<jpat|away> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<emc2[] > thank you so much :)
<nismo> this is datsunzoso
<nismo> zomg
<nismo> lol it works w00t
<Datsunzoso> horray!
<Datsunzoso> linux works for me yay!
<rysiek|pl> it's quiet in here... too quiet...
<Datsunzoso> well im wonderin were the guy that helped me went to!
<ttread> I guess everybody's kubuntu must be running perfectly w/no probs
<Datsunzoso> im noit
<Datsunzoso> lol im a first time user and i got problems
<rysiek|pl> that's normal :)
<Datsunzoso> but their just noob related maybe you can help
<rysiek|pl> just write them down here and we'll get through them
<Datsunzoso> i got firefox but how do i install it on linux
<rysiek|pl> ubotu tell Datsunzoso about firefox1.5
<Datsunzoso> thnx!
<rysiek|pl> no prob. should you run into trouble, just drop a line :)
<azurehuesofblue> Im a Kde noob, does all "adding of programs" have to be done in the terminal?
<rysiek|pl> ??
<rysiek|pl> what do you mean by "adding programs"
<ttread> azurehuesofblue, use adept
<rysiek|pl> installing them, or adding them to the KMenu?
<azurehuesofblue> I mean, I'm used to gnome and on gnome... it has a pretty graphicall interface to add packages and programs.
<rysiek|pl> as ttread said: use Adept
<rysiek|pl> !adept
<ubotu> [adept]  a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<azurehuesofblue> thanks!
<rysiek|pl> no prob :)
<rysiek|pl> pfffff... KDE would not have it's own APT GUI! pshaw! ;)
<azurehuesofblue> lol, what's the difference between the two guis?
<ttread> not really any difference in function, but they're built with different toolkits
<azurehuesofblue> which one is easier for a noob, and which one is more desirable for a geek?
<azurehuesofblue> IYO
<ttread> really they're quite similar
<azurehuesofblue> oh ok, I can accept that. :)... trying to find my perfect learning curve.
<DarkAdmiral> how do i turn "syntax on" in vim for ever?
<rysiek|pl> man vim (in console)
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell DarkAdmiral about vim
<rysiek|pl> it's somewhere in vim conf files :)
<DarkAdmiral> k problem solved
<robotgeek> DarkAdmiral: take a look at that howto :)
<DarkAdmiral> "/etc/vim/vimrc"
<robotgeek> DarkAdmiral: ~/.vimrc
<DarkAdmiral> dont have that file
<rysiek|pl> create it, then :)
<robotgeek> DarkAdmiral: echo "synatx on" > ~/.vimrc
<gleesond> has anyone in her installed museek, I'm trying to build it but I can't get the .deb to see the pkges it needs
<robotgeek> DarkAdmiral: echo "syntax on" > ~/.vimrc
<DarkAdmiral> but "etc/vim/vimrc" does work too
<NRG88> hi, how can i change the permissions for an ntfs permission? owner, group, etc?
<NRG88> in terminal
<jpat|away> DarkAdmiral: that's global
<rysiek|pl> DarkAdmiral: yes. /etc/vim/vimrc will set it for all users
<rysiek|pl> ~/.vimrc only for you
<DarkAdmiral> k i see
<robotgeek> DarkAdmiral: sure, but you have to have persmissions to edit the systemwide setting, etc
<robotgeek> it;s usually better to edit _your_ vimrc
<DarkAdmiral> yes okay thank you
<NRG88> it says: chown: changing ownership of `hda5': Operation not permitted
<NRG88> but i used su
<mijndert> NRG88, put nls=utf08,umask=0222 in FSTAB and you can read from the mounted NTFS partition
<NRG88> mijndert, but i get this, when i try to change the file owner on a FAT32: chown: changing ownership of `hda5': Operation not permitted
<NRG88>  but i used su
<NRG88> in /media
<mijndert> In Ubuntu, on the standard settings that is, you cant use SU.. its sudo
<NRG88> i tried to change te owner back to root:
<NRG88> root@NRGnet:/media# sudo chown root hda5
<NRG88> chown: changing ownership of `hda5': Operation not permitted
<NRG88> hm
<NRG88> i forgot to logout :D
<NRG88> still:
<NRG88> nrg88@NRGnet:/media$ sudo chown root hda5
<NRG88> chown: changing ownership of `hda5': Operation not permitted
<NRG88> it's an FAT32 partition
<andrei> ah... i'm having some difficulties setting my display resolution.... anyone willing to help ?
<Evil_H> is there a linux version of Konfabulator?
<NRG88> anyone? why can't i change owner-s in ubuntu?
<NRG88> not in terminal, nor in nautilus
<NRG88> and i used sudo
<DarkAdmiral> NRG88 : you've to modifie your fstab
<ttread> andrei, you may need to edit your etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NRG88> i modified it
<DarkAdmiral> NRG88: it could look like this "/dev/hdb5       /media/hdb5     vfat    rw,user,auto,uid=1000   0       0"
<DarkAdmiral> uid is the user id
<NRG88> hm
<NRG88> actualli it looked like this:
<NRG88> dev/hda5 /media/hda5 vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=100,auto,rw,nouser 0 0
<NRG88> is it ok?
<stuq__> ?
<DarkAdmiral> mh why "nouser"?
<NRG88> or i only need rw,user,auto and uid=1000?
<NRG88> don't know, it's default
<DarkAdmiral> "defaults" is not necessary either i think
<DarkAdmiral> "rw,user,auto,uid=1000" should work
<NRG88> ok, modified it
<NRG88> now?
<DarkAdmiral> mh reboot^^
<NRG88> oh :(
<NRG88> is it necesary?
<DarkAdmiral> dunno
<NRG88> i use ubuntu now, and this worked in kubuntu
<DarkAdmiral> maybe "umount /media/hda5 -l"
<andrei> i now have my 17'' monitor set up at 2048x1536 .... when switch to 1280x1024 everything is huge...
<andrei> i't like i have to modify the dpi or something like that ...
<andrei> i mean.... size 12 text is way bigger that it should be...
<andrei> please help...
<Juancito> hola
<Captainbraille> Hi, I'm trying to install wine0.9.9. with adept, my computer restarted and now when I try to "commit changes" it won't install because of a downloading error, how do I clean/clear it out so I can redownload it?
<vikke> you want to remove wine that is?
<Captainbraille> I don't have wine, I want to install it, but while adept was downloading it my computer restarted, and when I try to install it, adept says there is an error
<vikke> what happens if you apt-get remove?
<Captainbraille> apt-get remove, says that the package isn't there
<leafw> Captainbraille: man apt-get . There are options to clean the package database of broken packages, and to "force" things, such as a reinstall.
<Captainbraille> ohh, okay,thanks leafw, this is stll kind of confusing though
<leafw> Captainbraille: slow and easy :)
<claydoh> sometimes wine's repo gets overloaded and it takes a few times to download  the files, especially when a new version is released
<nuky> does anyone know how to set up keychain on breezy? i have done everything up to the point where i edit the ~/.bash_profile file.. no matter how i do it, the shh doesn't pick up the existing ssh-agent..
<Captainbraille> okay claydoh, and my comp restarting during the middle of the download doesn't help eh, haha
<Flosoft> hey
<rysiek|pl> hi there
<Flosoft> why is tomcat not anymore in the sources?
<m0ns00n> anyone good in c here?
<m0ns00n> fscanf problem
<rysiek|pl> give it a shot
<Pupeno_> Any SIP softphone that works ? does anybody know ?
<rysiek|pl> WengoPhone, Skype
<rysiek|pl> Pupeno_: WengoPhone - www.openwengo.org, Skype: www.skype.com
<rysiek|pl> I got bopth working right now ;)
<Evil_H> is there a program similar to Konfabulator for KDE?
<Evil_H> !gdesklets
<ubotu> rumour has it, gdesklets is gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<rysiek|pl> I prefer SuperKaramba
<rysiek|pl> !karamba
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rysiek|pl> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<rysiek|pl> there you are
<rysiek|pl> cu all in 5mins
<rraphink> "
<Apple7> hello!
<Apple7> i have a problem with Kubuntu
<SkrotFFS> Shoot :)
<Apple7> can help me:)(sorry by inglish i'm from Argentins)
<SkrotFFS> Apple7: What's the problem?
<Apple7> SkrotFFS> my problem is the next: I install with root and when I want to do something requests to be usuary root to me but I am it!
<SkrotFFS> You installed a program as root, and when you want to use the program it tells you to switch to root user?
<Apple7> SkrotFFS> yes, I want to install packages and I can't
<SkrotFFS> You use "sudo apt-get install <package>"?
<Apple7> the best is re-istall kubuntu (i'm new user)
<Apple7> i'm use the system BeOS and [windows:-(] 
<taro> hi
<Apple7> and i it wanted to use Kubuntu, in order to learn linux
<taro> ki?
<Apple7> it is understood what I say?
<taro> ki?
<taro> i do not speak english
<Borelia> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fatejudger> is anyone having trouble getting multiple sound streams to work in Dapper?
<rysiek|pl> does anybody know how to make dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) include a certain kernel module in the generated initrd?
<Apple7> SkrotFFS> you can help me??
<SkrotFFS> Apple7: How did you install the program?
<SkrotFFS> And what is the name of the program you installed?
<Apple7> in this moments can't memory
<Apple7> the best re-install Kubuntu and read About Kubuntu?
<Apple7> [sorry by inglish] 
<tarmath> apple7 you dont need to reinstall kubuntu to read about it
<tarmath> start reading about it first, then you might be able to tell if you need to reinstall or not
<gerry> hola
<Apple7> tarmath i have problem, can't to solve
<tarmath> is it that your problem cant be solved, or that you dont know how to solve it
<dark_suic> amarok has suddenly stopped playing any kind of sound, kaffeine still plays anything just ok, it has happened while i wasn't at home, but noone touched the computer, any idea?
<dark_suic> i've tried restarting it, but same problem
<Apple7> tarmath> no it, i' new user in linux and think in to learn
<SkrotFFS> Apple7: You learn by experience. :)
<SkrotFFS> Apple7: What is the name of the program you are having problems with?
<Apple7> no revenber the name the program
<Apple7> some good book about Kubuntu
<Apple7> ?
<Borelia> nae but u can use channel as help like this:
<Borelia> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Borelia> !wma
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Borelia> etc
<Crowbar> What camera software should I be using in KDE?
<SkrotFFS> Crowbar: I use digikam :)
<SkrotFFS> It supports a lot of cameras (PTP mode)
<Crowbar> SkrotFFS: Oh, haha.  I was using digikam on gnome earlier.  Forgot it was actually a kde program
<fatejudger> digikam is great
<SkrotFFS> Indeed ;)
<Crowbar> Ok, definitely solved my problem.  Wonder what else I thought was gtk...
<fatejudger> I need someone who has Dapper to test their sound
<SkrotFFS> How can you make that mistake? :p
<fatejudger> different streams
<SkrotFFS> fatejudger: I've got dapper
<fatejudger> SkrotFFS: did you lose the ability to play multiple audio streams in the last update?
<fatejudger> SkrotFFS: my audio system always seems to be taken by KDE now
<SkrotFFS> Let's check. Playing music in amaroK and a video in the back should do the trick?
<fatejudger> SkrotFFS: I thought maybe they removed dmix from ALSA
<fatejudger> SkrotFFS: yeah
<fatejudger> SkrotFFS: or maybe testing out a sound in KDE
<L0ki`> Once the system is installed is it possible to change the systems name? ie: etc@ubuntu to etc@somethinelse ?
<SkrotFFS> fatejudger: I've got multiple audio streams
<fatejudger> L0ki`: yeah
<L0ki`> how ?
<SkrotFFS> hostname <newname> methinks?
<fatejudger> L0ki`: should be in the network settings somewhere
<fatejudger> SkrotFFS: well that is strange as hell
<L0ki`> thnx i will check it
<fatejudger> SkrotFFS: I use an external sound card though, an Audigy NX
<fatejudger> SkrotFFS: so that may be what's giving me problems
<fatejudger> SkrotFFS: at the ALSA level
<SkrotFFS> May be :)
<rysiek|pl> anybody has an idea how to make mkinitramfs include a certain module in the generated initrd?
<Pupeno_> did anyone package ekiga for breezy ?
<Chetwin> Hello ppl
<rysiek|pl> hi
<Chetwin> Anyone had experience loading kubuntu on an hp dv4000?
<ronaldson40> could u recommend a good antivirus software
<rysiek|pl> ClamAV
<jpat|away> clamav ?
<ronaldson40> is it free
<rysiek|pl> search on sourceforge.net
<rysiek|pl> yep
<rysiek|pl> OpenSource
<rysiek|pl> httm://clamav.sourceforge.net
<rysiek|pl> I think
<rysiek|pl> shit: http://clamav.sourceforge.net that is ;)
<L0ki`> its on apt to
<rysiek|pl> but I prefer to compile myself - it's usually more up-to-date
<L0ki`> true
<Olegs> hi
<rysiek|pl> yell'oh
<Enlight_uni> rysiek|pl: so go for gentoo ;o)
<rysiek|pl> well, actually I sometimes like to do some work and have fun on my box
<rysiek|pl> and not compile round the clock :)
<Enlight_uni> rysiek|pl: ok!
<Olegs> hi people
<Olegs> any news about LICQ 1.3.2 available for 5.10?
<rysiek|pl> Enlight_uni: although I must say, that "emerge world" is a very tempting command to exec :] 
<Enlight_uni> rysiek|pl: actually it's most often something like emerge -uDav world ^_^
<Extreme_Unction> Hey guys I got a question
<Extreme_Unction> I used AOSS to run a game (Alien Arena 2006: GE) and the sound quality is absolutely horrible. Anyway I can increase the quality?
<rysiek|pl> why on earth would you use the ObsoleteSoundSystem? :)
<Extreme_Unction> The game uses it
<Extreme_Unction> I'm only using the AOSS wrapper so I can hear SOMETHING..
<rysiek|pl> :/
<rysiek|pl> tried running the game with artsdsp?
<Extreme_Unction> Whats the sp for?
<rysiek|pl> man artsdsp :)
<rysiek|pl> argh
<rysiek|pl> wait
<Extreme_Unction> No hurry, just getting steam to work w/wine
<rysiek|pl> artsdsp is a tool that let's you run OSS-using apps through... aRts sounsystem :)
<Extreme_Unction> sweet
<rysiek|pl> artsdsp <command>
<Extreme_Unction> I'll give it a go in a bit
<rysiek|pl> no manpage on my system (no idea why)
<rysiek|pl> you should find it somewhere in the wiki or on the net
<Extreme_Unction> I thought the whole point of man was to amuse Windows users with man vagina :\
<Extreme_Unction> (Joking, of course!)
<rysiek|pl> :)
<Extreme_Unction> You know, I find WINE better than Windows :\
<Enlight_uni> Extreme_Unction: I guess the question should be what does dsp (as in /dev/dsp/ stands for ;o)
<Extreme_Unction> lol
<rysiek|pl> man woman: segmentation fault o_O
<Extreme_Unction> Lol
<gerry> hello
<Extreme_Unction> segfaults are the downfall of me
<rysiek|pl> use FPC ;)
<rysiek|pl> hi
<Enlight_uni> IIRC ther is a man sex
<Extreme_Unction> bah
<gerry> can any one explain to me how to install a printer, i am a new linux user, this is my first day with it and i am abit confused, would love some help
<Extreme_Unction> haha
<Extreme_Unction> Updating steam
<rysiek|pl> gerry: go to SystemSettings -> Printer
<rysiek|pl> *Printars that is ;)
<rysiek|pl> aaargh. P-R-I-N-T-E-R-S
<rysiek|pl> that's better
<Extreme_Unction> I find WINE a very amusing and good program.. Windows without the crap IMO
<rysiek|pl> and without the instability :] 
<Extreme_Unction> Seriously!
<Extreme_Unction> Simulating Windows reboot ftw
<rysiek|pl> gerry: are you still here?
<gerry> thanks ryskelp, ytrying now
<rysiek|pl> m'kay
<leafw> Extreme_Unction: someone tried to run windows viruses with WINE. They all failed quite miserably. You're protected!
<Extreme_Unction> Rofl!
<Enlight_uni> rysiek|pl: I have to disagree with you on that point, the NT kernel is quite fine, DLL's are weird so...
<gerry> rylskep, what if my printer is not listed ?
<bipolar> I'm a member of a very new LUG and we have some ideas for having some training for people looking to swtich from windows. Aparently there are at least 20 people looking to learn who are complete computer noobs. I'm wondering if there is any pre-created material that I can look over and incorporate into our "class".
<rysiek|pl> gerry: not listed where? in the add printer wizard?
<gerry> yes
<rysiek|pl> bipolar: the wiki, of course :)
<rysiek|pl> gerry: what's the printer vendor and model?
<Borelia> !sane
<bipolar> rysiek|pl: the kubuntu wiki?
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Borelia
<gerry> i there a place where i can d.l. more versins? or is what listed there is all that is supported?
<Borelia> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<rysiek|pl> bipolar: aye
<Enlight_uni> bipolar: what do you think of while saying pre-created?
<gerry> epson stylus cx3600
<Enlight_uni> !cdb
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Enlight_uni
<Enlight_uni> :/
<bipolar> Enlight_uni: a talk of some kind. just some material that I can work with as a start.
<rysiek|pl> gerry: I'd try googling
<Extreme_Unction> Hmm, how do you set the Windows version with WINE, if you don't mind.
<rysiek|pl> google helps - and I remember there is a software drivers project somewhere
<Enlight_uni> bipolar: I guess you shouldn't runthrougt particular problems except for crappy wireless chipsets
<Extreme_Unction> nvm
<rysiek|pl> gerry: alternatively try visiting the vendors webpage - sometimes there are new Linux drivers published
<Enlight_uni> s/runthrought/run\ through/
<bipolar> Enlight_uni: I'm not worried about that. This is basicly a tutoral/introduction for noobs.
<gerry> ok, thanks, will look in to it
<gerry> bye
<rysiek|pl> gerry: AND try some other, similar model's of the vendor
<Enlight_uni> bipolar: and ATI cards upper than radeon 9200 may be a pain in the ass
<rysiek|pl> they are :)
<rysiek|pl> but I managed to get my Radeon 9600 to work
<Enlight_uni> because ATI drivers are mmmh... how to stay polite???
<Extreme_Unction> The w0rd
<Extreme_Unction> WINE came with Google earth
<Extreme_Unction> lol
<bipolar> Enlight_uni: I'm not worried about those issues. I want to show people what kde/kubuntu can do. these are users who are looking into switching from Windows.
<Enlight_uni> rysiek|pl: yep it's totally feasable but I would avoid this for complete noobs
<bipolar> Enlight_uni: they will probbly have kubuntu profesionaly installed.
<rysiek|pl> definetely :)
<rysiek|pl> I would be very happy to avoid it myself
<Enlight_uni> bipolar: wow that's great!
<bipolar> Enlight_uni: yes. but first I need an introduction to "sell" it to them.
<bipolar> I'm going to be getting in front of 20-30 people and giving a talk on behalf of our LUG
<Enlight_uni> BTW I was wondering if k/ubuntu is that straight? I had to fix some config files and to set root's password using thelive cd's shell after the "normal" install process
<bipolar> need to introduce them to the UI.
<Enlight_uni> gethostbyname was failing miserably while using sudo
<bipolar> Enlight_uni: k/ubuntu does not use a root password. if you needed to set one, it's a bug
<Enlight_uni> bipolar: so I guess there isn't nicer than KDE for non geeks
<bipolar> Enlight_uni: thats pretty much what I'm looking for.
<rysiek|pl> bipolar: if you have a nVidia based Kubuntu box (or a well-configured ATI based one) you can try 3ddesk - just as the icing on the cake
<rysiek|pl> 3d desktop switcher really awestrikes ;)
<Enlight_uni> bipolar: ah ok! I added one 'cause I just ca't live without my root session
<bipolar> Enlight_uni: sudo -s :)
<Enlight_uni> bipolar: ok I'm not familiar with sudo and as I ran into troubles with it, I managed to get my old habits back ^_^
<leafw> Enlight_uni: type 'sudo -i' and you have your root session
<Paradox^> where can I downlod the orginal/start ubuntu theme?
<leafw> Enlight_uni: in a shell, though.
<Paradox^> *kubuntu
<bipolar> I've been googling for a couple hours and have found just about nothing when it comes to Kde/Kubuntu talks
<gerry> how do i install more help files on my machine
<rysiek|pl> what for? you have them all on the internet
<leafw> gerry: look for "-doc" on Adept or apt-cache
<gerry> for example, i am going to adept help, and it tells me the file is not there . what can i do to get more self help tools
<gerry> leafw, i am a green user, can you please be more elaborative?
<allee> gerry: afaik adept has no manual yet
<gerry> ooooh
<rysiek|pl> gerry: open KMenu -> System -> Adept and search for packages that have "-dev" in their names
<leafw> gerry: open Adept, in the search field type "-doc" (without the "") and then see which help you need, depending on which application you want the help (the doc=documentation) for.
<rysiek|pl> argh
<allee> gerry: adept is still developed heavily
<rysiek|pl> not -dev but -doc of course
<leafw> rysiek|pl: the -dev is the header files, not the docs
<leafw> there
<rysiek|pl> yeah, I know
<rysiek|pl> typo :/
<allee> gerry: the time it needs to write a manual, one it's already out of date
<Enlight_uni> hell kopete is really cute!
<rysiek|pl> no it's not! Kadu is really cute! :] 
<Enlight_uni> leafw: thanks for the info!
<Elrood> may i ask if anyone has successfully set up ubuntu with a prism2-based usb-wlan adapter?
<bipolar> Well... I guess I need to write some things.
<leafw> bipolar: train a person. Make that person train someone else; you train someone else as well. Iterate.
<leafw> This way your time is maximized, and the training is most successful and personalized.
<bipolar> I want somthing that I, or anyone, can study and then get in front of people and show them.
<bipolar> this is not really training...
<bipolar> training should be one on one, I agree.
<leafw> bipolar: when learning how to do something, the best way to learn it is to DO IT, not to talk about it.
<bipolar> leafw: again, this is not training. this is more advocacy then training. it's a marketing kind of thing,
<leafw> bipolar: if that breaks the prospective learner expectations of a lazy, doozing class, so what.
<bipolar> leafw: you are missing the point
<leafw> marketing works best mouth to ear. It's the same thing as one-to-one learning.
<leafw> I am just making a free suggestion based on my experience. You take what you want from it.
<bipolar> I did
<kosh> leafw: I disagree, the best way to learn is to study first and then do it
<kosh> leafw: I have seen far too many that learned to code by just doing and they reimplemtn all kinds of things in nasty ways that are built in
<leafw> kosh: simultaneously works better for most hands-on jobs.
<bipolar> leafw: thanks for the discuragement. you completely missed the point of what I am trying to accomplish, then bashed the idea from your crooked point of view.
<gerry> right, well thanks for t he help
<gerry> even tohough it leaves me hanging ;)
<leafw> crooked point of view? Now that's recreative critique.
<leafw> type an /ignore, bipolar.
<kosh> I agree that you can't learn without doing, however I also don't think you can learn without studying the manuals
<gerry> aight bye
<kosh> either one alone produces horrible results
<bipolar> I've got 20 or so people who keep hearing about linux and are tired of windows. I need to introduce them to what Linux can do in a group enviroment. this is not "training".
<leafw> kosh: learning by doing usually involves reading lots of manuals when you get stuck. Having someone next to you to point out "trivial" issues speeds up the process enormously.
<kosh> bipolar: why not set up some kind of demo to show them?
<leafw> extreme programming works like that as well.
<kosh> bipolar: find the stuff they are doing now and show them how to do the same kind of stuff in linux and show off some new things they can do
<bipolar> kosh: Some kind of impress presentation perhaps. that was a part of my idea. but I also have to give them an introduction to linux in general. a 10K ft. overview of sorts.
<leafw> kosh: I would rather show what they need not to do, for example saving compulsively to prevent data lossage when the machine decides to reboot.
<kosh> leafw: it is not just about getting stuck, for instance I have seen people write code in python like for i in range(len(seq)):  item = seq[i]   dosomething(item)   since that translated to how they did it in c, however that is ugly and far slower by comparison to for item in seq: dosomething(item)
<kosh> leafw: why not have your editor do a continuous save?
<leafw> kosh: why, some editors do a continuous save
<kosh> bipolar: I have to admit I would not use a presentation program, I would just do the presentation directly with the software you are trying to show of
<leafw> that was just an example, illustrating that the benefits are not so much, in my opinion, on the new features of kde versus windows, but rather ,the lack of missfeatures and bugs.
<bipolar> kosh: yeah. the presentation software would be more for the 10k ft. overview. :)
<kosh> leafw: I don't see how your comment works with my comment on just having the editor do continous save
<leafw> kosh: forget it, it was just an example.
<Datsunzoso> hello :D
<bipolar> leafw: you don't sell people by telling them how much better you are. it doesn't work that way. they are already looking for an alternitive. just need to show them.
<rysiek|pl> hi
<kosh> we have sold many people based on how much better our software is
<leafw> bipolar: you asked for ideas and views, there.
<bipolar> whatever I create, I'll post it for public review.
<bipolar> kosh: I misworded that.... the insecrure/crashing thing is what I was refering too, not features/ease of use.
<kosh> actually most of our contracts now are coming from referals based on people using our sotware and showing it to others they work with who buy it also
<bipolar> kosh: yes, I beleve that.
<bipolar> basicly, it's better to show your own products in thier own spotlight, rather then putting a spotlight on your copetitor's flaws. I think thats a better way of putting it...
<kosh> we don't have to compare to the competitors, our customers have already used the competitors and can make the comparison themselves :)
<Datsunzoso> Gotta question, sometimes i keep gettin asked my password, how can i do it so that it wont ask me the pw all the time?
<bipolar> kosh: *exactly*
<bipolar> kosh: you got my point. This is why I need help. somtimes I can't put my thoughts into words as well as I like :P
<bipolar> and these people are even better, they are looking for something to switch to :)
<Datsunzoso> YO, hello :(
<Datsunzoso> how can i locate an mp3 player on kubuntu?
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: what is it asking your password for? it should only be asking that if it needs to do somthing with root privledges.
<Datsunzoso> ya i was being asked for .,... i forgot lol
<Datsunzoso> not important now
<Datsunzoso> i just wanna know how i can get linux to notice my mp3 player
<Chani> Datsunzoso: depends on the mp3 player itself. some show up as a usb device
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: you mean you want to play mp3's in Kubuntu, or you have an mp3 playing device you want to load up with music (like an ipod)
<Datsunzoso> ok how do i find it than??
<Chani> some use other weird stuff.
<Chani> some don't work at all
<Datsunzoso> i have an mp3 player device that i wont to transfer music from
<Datsunzoso> i wanna get the mp3's off it onto linux
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: ah... ok. what device?
<Chani> Datsunzoso: find the name of your mp3 player, google that & linux
<Datsunzoso> wow.....
<Datsunzoso> lol
<Datsunzoso> :*(
<Chani> hardware isn't consistent
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: what mp3 player do you have?
<Datsunzoso> ya ive found that out the hard way :\
<Datsunzoso> its a creeeative nomad jukebox zen xtra
<bipolar> oh. that should work.
<Chani> Datsunzoso: have you tried just plugging it in?
<Chani> it might show up as a usb device
<Datsunzoso> i did plug it in
<Datsunzoso> im wondering how i can get linux to notice it
<Chani> Google Is Your Friend.
<Chani> http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:QKqelbNeHPEJ:gnomad2.sourceforge.net/+creative+nomad+jukebox+zen+xtra+linux&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1
<Datsunzoso> i found that too chani
<Datsunzoso> im gonna use that
<Datsunzoso> but lol this is my first day with linux so i feel like a idiot
<bipolar> I wonder if Amarok will work with it.
<Datsunzoso> im trying that
<Datsunzoso> but i dont know were to look for it
<Datsunzoso> like is there a way were ammarock will notice it?
<Chani> hmmmm.
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: just for kicks, plug it in, then look in the media devices tab in Amarok
<Enlight_uni> Datsunzoso: the biggest difference with windows is that when you fell like an idiot, you can change this feeling quickly ;o)
<Datsunzoso> i tried the connect
<Datsunzoso> but didnt work
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: yeah, there are usualy lots of people here that can help you.
<Datsunzoso> yea ive noticed that
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: ok. try looking in kinfocenter under usb to see if it shows it.
<Datsunzoso> kinfocenter. k
<bipolar> K > System > KInfoCenter.
<Chani> "older devices, and all Jukebox models use a custom protocol named PDE (Portable Digital Entertainment) that require special USB drivers. Future versions in the Creative Zen line exclusively uses Microsoft's Media Transfer Protocol (also known as "PlaysForSure"), and some legacy devices have been supplied with firmware upgrades to support MTP."
<bipolar> bah!
<Datsunzoso> caca
<bipolar> Creative do some boneheaded things sometimes :P
<Chani> yah
<Chani> I thin with MTP you have to pretend it's a digital camera or something
<kosh> the micro zen device just uses usb mass storage
<kosh> no special drivers of any kind for any system
<Chani> anyways... Datsunzoso: have you installed that gnomad proggy?
<Datsunzoso> .... kik k>sytem> kinfocenter.... lol que????
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: the "K" menu (like windows Start)
<Datsunzoso> i c
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: bottom left hand corner.
<Datsunzoso> oh lool
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: :)
<Datsunzoso> yea i got it oipen no w lol
<Datsunzoso> ok located
<Datsunzoso> but how do i check whats inside the mp3 player
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: thats just to check and see if kubuntu sees something plugged in.
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: does the player show up in the usb menu?
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> yea its in the usb menu
<bipolar> good. what is it showing as?
<Datsunzoso> nomad jukebox zen xtra
<bipolar> cool.
<bipolar> maybe you just need that app to access it then.
<Datsunzoso> yea
<bipolar> maybe it's in apt already
<Datsunzoso> gnomad
<Datsunzoso> i think i gotta dll it
<bipolar> try this...
<bipolar> open up a terminal (don't be scared :)
<bipolar> K > System > Konsole
<Datsunzoso> hehe ive had my run in with it
<bipolar> sudo apt-get install gnomad2 << type that in and hit enter.
<epzt> hi
<bipolar> hi
<epzt> since I installed kubuntu, the red light of hard disk activity is allways on as the disks were allways in acces
<epzt> curious no ?
<bipolar> epzt: hmmm....
<epzt> yes....
<bipolar> how long has it been doing this?
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: did it install?
<Datsunzoso> it said couldnt find pakage gnomad 2
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: no space between gnomad and 2, right?
<Datsunzoso> nope
<bipolar> crap... wait... maybe you don't have the repos all set up...
<epzt> since the beginning
<Datsunzoso> prob dont
<Datsunzoso> ... idk what that is lol
<bipolar> guys.... is there a user friendly way of enabling the universe repos in kubuntu?
<bipolar> epzt: how long has that been? just today? two days? a week?
<epzt> since I installed kubuntu
<bipolar> epzt: yes. how long has it been since you installed kubuntu?
<epzt> 2 weeks
<bipolar> epzt: how much RAM does the machine have?
<epzt> 1 Gb
<Datsunzoso> damn!
<bipolar> epzt: then it shouldn't be swaping....
<bipolar> epzt: I don't know what's causing that....
<epzt> with 1 Giga bytes ??!
<bipolar> epzt: i said it *shouldn't* be swaping.
<kosh> heh I swapped badly at one, upgraded to two and now I am going to upgrade to 8 but that is because of what I am doing
<bipolar> as in "should not"
<epzt> sorry :)
<bipolar> :)
<bipolar> epzt: sorry... I'm at a loss.
<_JohnFlux> Gb is gigabit ;)
<epzt> ok, GB;)
<Datsunzoso> so still no lucK :(
<_JohnFlux> epzt: where is the memory going?
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: ok. I don't know how to do this without using a text editor, so here it goes....
<_JohnFlux> epzt: use gnome task manager
<_JohnFlux> epzt: see where the memory is being used
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: run "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<epzt> ok, I check
<Datsunzoso> k
<_JohnFlux> epzt: ksysguard isn't very good for checking memory allocation unfortunetly
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: scroll down to where it mentons the "universe" repositorys
<JohnFlux> ah better
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: you will see lines that start with "deb", these are the lines that define where apt goes to look for software packages.
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: If there are #'s in front of them, that means they are disabled.
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: so take a look and see if the universe repo is disabled. if it is, remove the # in front of "deb" for that line. then press ctrl+o to save, and ctrl+x to exit.
<Datsunzoso> !!
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Datsunzoso
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: I know... it's a PITA.
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: I think there is a more user friendly way to do it, but I'm an old hack who lives on the command line.
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: if you are not confortable with it, I'll try to find out
<Flosoft_2> hey
<epzt> there is nothink specific. there is no swap allocation
<Flosoft_2> I just updated my Kubuntu
<Flosoft_2> now the network card doesn't work
<Flosoft_2> :S
<epzt> swap is empty
<Flosoft_2> No such device and Failed to bring up eth0
<Flosoft_2> but it is a onboard card ?
<Flosoft_2> on breezy it worked without any problem
<JohnFlux> Flosoft_2: run dmesg  and look for eth0
<bipolar> is adapt in breezy?
<Flosoft_2> nothing :S
<JohnFlux> Flosoft_2: for some reason the kernel didn't see it then
<Flosoft_2> hmm
<ICXCNIKA> Hi. I just downloaded kubuntu. Does kubuntu have any desktop themes like windows?
<Flosoft_2> well why can't Kubuntu find my card anymore?
<Flosoft_2> KDE
<Datsunzoso> well i think i got it
<Datsunzoso> i follwed what u said
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: the issue is that the program you need is in the "universe" repository, since it's not offialy supported. that repo, full of great but unsupported software, is not enabled by default.
<Datsunzoso> deleted the #3
<Flosoft_2> look in styles for Redmon
<Flosoft_2> d
<Dasnipa`> ICXCNIKA, themes are the job of the desktop manager not of the distro... KDE however does have themes they are in the system settings
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: ok. now run 'sudo apt-get update' then try 'sudo apt-get install gnomad2'
<Datsunzoso> still couldnt find :*(
<bipolar> dang
<Flosoft_2> anyone?
<lubo> Hello kubuntu comunity..
<Flosoft_2> I need my network card depsreatly
<Flosoft_2> *desperatly
<JohnFlux> Flosoft_2: ah the need for internet porn
<JohnFlux> :)
<bipolar> lol
<Flosoft_2> lol
<chx> anyone tried to run Kubuntu off a 1 gig disk drive?
<Flosoft_2> no ... I got a Windows Pc for that :p
<Flosoft_2> chx: Impossible
<Datsunzoso> bah!
<JohnFlux> chx: isn't there a live cd
<lubo> can anyone tell me how to change locales? and UTC time zone...please
<Flosoft_2> how can I fix my card?
<Flosoft_2> it should be connected
<chx> you know , I am eyeing these cheap 1 gig CF cards.... would make a boost for noise -- how could anything be more silent than a flash storage? :)
<bipolar> I need a reverse ssh so that I can log into noob's pc's and fix little issues like this...
<rysiek|pl> I repeat my question: why doesn't dpkg-reconfigure include the modules listed in /etc/mkinitramfs/modules?
<crimsun> rysiek|pl: what are you passing to dpkg-reconfigure?
<crimsun> in dapper, the only three packages whose postinst will regenerate the initramfs are linux-image-$(uname -r), udev, and mkinitramfs
<rysiek|pl> linux-image-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> s/mkinitramfs/initramfs-tools/
<rysiek|pl> ?
<crimsun> (I mistyped the package name)
<rysiek|pl> ah
<rysiek|pl> well, any ideas? everytime I boot with vga=791 I get insmod complaining about being unable to load vesafb.ko - "no such file or directory"
<rysiek|pl> I have checked that and on my root filesystem the file exists allright
<JohnFlux> rysiek|pl: using initrd ?
<rysiek|pl> hence the idea that it has to be included in the initrd - but dpkg-reconfigure doesn't seem to want to be helpful and co-operative ;)
<ICXCNIKA> Does anyone have any information on getting the WLAN 1300 Wireless card to work with Kubuntu? Something about using ndiswrapper?
<Andres> hy, how re tou
<Andres> you
<Andres> i'm new using linux,
<ICXCNIKA> As am I Andres.
<rysiek|pl> JohnFlux: well, using standard Kubuntu Breezy 5.10 settings
<Andres> yea?
<Andres> i wanna ask a question
<Andres> why i can't enter to KDE like root?
<rysiek|pl> mkinitrd.conf doesn't change anything, but initramfs.conf does (tested with the RESUME setting)
<rysiek|pl> Andres: what for?
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: The package is definatly in breezy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/gnomad2
<rysiek|pl> you don't need to login as root
<Andres> may be, but i need to move some files, for example, aMSN skins
<rysiek|pl> to KDE that is - and it's a security and system integrity danger
<Andres> and is better if i can do it by a visual way
<rysiek|pl> Andres: run kdesu konqueror
<rysiek|pl> from konsole
<Andres> ok
<rysiek|pl> or use "Run as root" KMenu option
<Datsunzoso> ohhh thanks
<epzt> msg nickserv set hide email on
<Andres> thanks
<Datsunzoso> ok... what do i do wwith that?
<rysiek|pl> well, anybody any ideas on dpkg-reconfigure?
<Andres> i could enter!
<epzt> oops :)
<frank23> !tell Andres about rootsudo
<Andres> what's rootsudo?
<frank23> Andres: Check the link the bot sent you. In ubuntu the root account is deactivated
<Andres> yeah, i checked it
<Datsunzoso> ahh!
<Andres> but everything is ok, with the command kdesu i could solve all my problems
<kingpomba> morning everyone
<Andres> and another question: somebody speak spanish?
<Andres> because my english is poor
<kingpomba> not me
<Andres> ok, i'll continue writing in english
<Andres> do you know where i can find a good Linux manual for newbies?
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: I'm just saying that when the universe repo gets enabled, you will be able to install it with 'sudo apt-get install gnomad2'
<frank23> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tarmath> !ja
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tarmath
<kingpomba> !hi
<ubotu> hi!
<frank23> Andres: for ubuntu I would suggest the wiki to start off
<Flosoft_2> why doesn't my network card work anymore?
<tarmath> the heck is that site
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: read this: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#add-repositories
<Andres> ok
<Andres> thanks
<Andres> i will
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: that will walk you though it.
<ICXCNIKA> Does anyone have any information on getting the WLAN 1300 Wireless card to work with Kubuntu? Something about using ndiswrapper?
<rysiek|pl> ICXCNIKA: no idea. try the Wiki
<frank23> !tell ICXCNIKA about wifi
<frank23> ICXCNIKA: umm that might not be the best page, I don't know
<ICXCNIKA> It doesn't seem to help much.
<ICXCNIKA> Someone told me to use ndiswrapper.
<Flosoft_2> why don't onboard network cards work anymore on the new Dapper?
<frank23> Flosoft_2: probably because Dapper is not ready for release
<Flosoft_2> but generally that should work
<frank23> Flosoft_2: at release everything that used to work *should* work
<Flosoft_2> hmm
<Flosoft_2> do Realtek Cards work?
#kubuntu 2006-03-10
(Dasnipa`/#kubuntu) hoorah
(Datsunzoso/#kubuntu) why r ppl leaving and entering this server
(Datsunzoso/#kubuntu) wtf!
(Datsunzoso/#kubuntu) lol
(Datsunzoso/#kubuntu) thta didnt work
<Datsunzoso> WOW!
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> so that doesnt work
<arrinmurr> Datsunzoso: netsplit. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Datsunzoso> is it that the program just doesnt feel like working?
<Datsunzoso> did i somehow piss the linux gods off?
<arrinmurr> Datsunzoso: so it says nothing in the terminal when you try to run it?
<Datsunzoso> que is the terminal?
<arrinmurr> Datsunzoso: press alt+f2 -> type "konsole", konsole pops up, type the name of the program you're trying to use there
<bipolar> bah
<Datsunzoso> yea i did that
<arrinmurr> Datsunzoso: and? no error messages?
<Datsunzoso> well i out gnomad2 and it shows the little icon for it, than it beginds to load but never actually runs
<Datsunzoso> well no not that i know of
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: it's not running down in the notification area, is it?
<bipolar> own near the clock?
<Datsunzoso> were is that?
<Datsunzoso> ?
<Datsunzoso> were is that
<bipolar> I'm going to install it myself... one mon
<Flosoft_2> how can I reconfigure my network cards?
<Datsunzoso> mierda esta
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: heh... it's crashing. probbly for you too.
<callie> bit of a general question here, but i'm thinking of upgrading a bit and i'm finding all these 64 bit chips a bit confusing, there's so many of them and a few different socket types too. i love my Athlon so im thinking of sticking with AMD any tips from anyone would be appreciated
<bipolar> crap
<callie> damn i said 'bit' a lot there
<Datsunzoso> its crashing? lol so im not the only guy with the prob lol
<Datsunzoso> well how do i kick the hell outta it so it doesnt crash lol
<callie> shoota puta!
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: nope. when i run it from the konsole it tells me it's segfaulting.
<Datsunzoso> ... hah
<Dasnipa`> callie, last i heard what you want the 939 pin preferably
<Datsunzoso> so theres no way of getting it to run :(
<callie> Dasnipa`, im guessing thats probably the most expensive one too ;(
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: there is a bug somewhere that's making it crash
<Dasnipa`> callie, actually not
<callie> Dasnipa`, Cool! even better
<Dasnipa`> callie, i think their 939 pin is just the most fleshed out series of procs the other one is like extreme
<Datsunzoso> so is there anyway that will allow it to work
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: ok. i ran it again and it loaded.
<Datsunzoso> ???????!!!!!! it loaded for u?
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: in konsole, type in 'gnomad2' and hit enter
<Datsunzoso> gnomad2: error while loading shared libraries: libgnomeui-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Datsunzoso> ...
<Datsunzoso> damn i think im a total n00b
<bipolar> you didn't install it with apt, did you....
<Datsunzoso> !?!
<ubotu> Datsunzoso: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Datsunzoso> i guess not
<Tm_T> huoh
<bipolar> lol
<Datsunzoso> i thought i did
<callie> Dasnipa`, cool, and another question, i've had a lot of bad luck with mobos in the past could you recommend a good manufacturer, i always just get the one which i can afford, which seems to end up costing me more in the long run
<Datsunzoso> lol
<Datsunzoso> wow w00t
<Datsunzoso> ok someone show me! lol srry guys
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: do this.... in konsole 'apt-get install --force-reinstall gnomad2'
<bipolar> poop... thats not it
<Datsunzoso> invalid opp
<Dasnipa`> callie, hrm... id say your best bet is to once you choose a proc, look up reviews of mobos for that socket type
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnomad2
<callie> Dasnipa`, i will do im just wandering which companies have a good track record
<Datsunzoso> wow
<Datsunzoso> "invaild opperation install"
<frank23> Datsunzoso: is this gnomad2 from a ubuntu repository?
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: ot
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: I thnk you mistyped something
<Datsunzoso> how did i do that? lol
<Datsunzoso> wait..
<Dasnipa`> callie, oh btw... the athlon 64 x2 series is the one i was referring to... those are 939 pins, dual core and reasonable price
<callie> Dasnipa`, the cheapest dual core i've seen is 350
<Datsunzoso> i did what u said bipolar
<Datsunzoso> still nothing
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: what did that command give you?
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: it should have reinstalled gnomad2
<Dasnipa`> callie, newegg has one for 300 american which is probably like 200-250 eur
<Datsunzoso> i tihink it did reinstall it
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: ok. and when you type in 'gnomad2' in konsole does it still give you that error?
<Datsunzoso> it says "reading pakage lists.... done            you might  want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:   the following pakages have unmet dependecies
<Datsunzoso> and it gives the pakages
<bipolar> ah ha!
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Datsunzoso> doing it
<Dasnipa`> callie, oh an for mobo... asus is the one i hear about most often from friends building computers
<Datsunzoso> ok its done
<Datsunzoso> try now?
<bipolar> yeah
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> it runs now
<callie> 300$ is still 170 but thats definitely a large reduction Dasnipa`
<bipolar> cool
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: does it see the nomad?
<Datsunzoso> now it says "could not open jukebox: usb_set_configuration: operation not permitted
<Datsunzoso> lol wave upon problem
<bipolar> bah!
<Datsunzoso> i have pissed the windows gods off
<Datsunzoso> lol
<bipolar> ok. close it.
<Psi-Jack> Hey guys. I need help with something. resolvconf keeps screwing up my /etc/resolv.conf. Why, and how do I fix it?
<Datsunzoso> closed
<bipolar> try running it as root, just for giggles. 'sudo gnomad2'
<Datsunzoso> crap
<Datsunzoso> got it working
<Datsunzoso> w00t
<Datsunzoso> I <3 you
<bipolar> hmmm.... it shouldn't need ot be run as root.
<bipolar> but... if it works.
<bipolar> does it see the nomad?
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.
<Psi-Jack> Anyone ever took a good look at <3, and devised that it could also possibly look like a piece of ass? :)
<SkrotFFS> Same as (i), MSN emoticon shortcut for a heart looks like something rather different when you don't have support for emoticons..
<Datsunzoso> ok well im moving all the files now
<Datsunzoso> it does see nomad
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: I think I have a fix for that problem too
<Datsunzoso> seems to be goin pretty fast too
<Psi-Jack> SkrotFFS: Heh
<bipolar> sudo gedit /etc/hotplug/usb/nomadjukebox
<bipolar>  #change DEVICEPERMS=0600 --> DEVICEPERMS=0666 and reconnect device
<Datsunzoso> 0666, SATAN!
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: thats from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33040
<Datsunzoso> lol
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: :)
<Datsunzoso> wow bipolar, ur extremly knowledgable in this
<Datsunzoso> big help
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: I've been a linux user/admin for 12 years
<Datsunzoso> w0w.
<Datsunzoso> that explains it
<Datsunzoso> lol
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: heh
<Datsunzoso> ill be there in now time lol
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Still gotcha beat, bipolar. ;)
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: I started when I was 14. now you know how old I am :P
<bipolar> Psi-Jack: you're not the only one, I'm sure :)
<Datsunzoso> 26 lol
<Datsunzoso> well im 17
<Datsunzoso> wwwanted to try somethin new
<bipolar> thats as good a reason as any :)
<bipolar> Psi-Jack: how long have you been at it?
<Psi-Jack> bipolar: How about this. Do you know resolvconf?
<Datsunzoso> wait i just got something
<Datsunzoso> # is like comment right?
<Psi-Jack> bipolar: Roughly 18 years
<Psi-Jack> But, that's not just Linux, of course.
<nxv_> hi, a friend told me there is a option in kde/konqueror to repeat reading a cd when ripping till it is perfect. for this option i always used cdparanoia. i would be happy to use such feature under kde but can't find the switch/option.
<bipolar> Psi-Jack: resolvconf is a debian package. I've not used it directly.
<Psi-Jack> bipolar: Hmm.. Well, something on one of my servers depended on it, for some awful reason, and it's screwing everything up. heh
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: usualy, yes, # starts a comment line.
<Datsunzoso> cool
<Datsunzoso> ugh.... what do you guys perfer, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> Datsunzoso: They're the same.
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: It's the diffreence between KDE and Gnome.
<Psi-Jack> The ONLY difference is what DE is pre-installed at installation. That's it.
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: I like kde better, so I use kubuntu. but the packages are all in the same repo.
<Psi-Jack> That, and Kubuntu makes specific adjustments, which is still available in Ubuntu/Kubuntu the same.
<Datsunzoso> > Hentai^XP has joined this channel. (n=justin@202.131.164.87.cmts2.guam.net)
<Datsunzoso> LOL!
<Datsunzoso> hentai hahah pervs
<Pyrobob> um... my friend was beong stupid and downloaded xpenguin
<Pyrobob> and now I got alot of annoying penguins allover the screen
<Pyrobob> how do I close it?
<bipolar> hahaha
<Psi-Jack> killall xpenguin
<tarmath> killall xpenguin
<neoncode> What were the penquin libiration front ubuntu apt repos? The addresses I mean
<Psi-Jack> tarmath: Just a hair too slow. ;)
<Psi-Jack> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tarmath> psi-jack: im always right on time. you were too fast.
<Psi-Jack> neoncode: There.
<tarmath> :P
<Pyrobob> it says no process killed
<Psi-Jack> tarmath: Oh no. I was precisely on-time. :D
<bipolar> jeez... I forgot all about source-o-matic.... that could have helped Datsunzoso
<Datsunzoso> after i dump all the mp3s onto the pc, im gonna have a stab at install firefox
<Psi-Jack> Oh. Fricken-A.
<Pyrobob> oh stupid me lol
<Datsunzoso> that will be fun lol ahhaha
<Psi-Jack> resolvconf is gone. The puny bastage pain in the arse.
<Pyrobob> misspelt penguin
<neoncode> Psi-Jack: Thank you
<Datsunzoso> is sourceomatic easier?
<bipolar> Datsunzoso: use Konq if you are using kde. :)
<Psi-Jack> And guys..
<Psi-Jack> Don't keep non-official repositories active at all times. You could be very dissapointed.
<Pyrobob> is there a free (non-trial) version of Crossover Office?
<tarmath> hmm, while the channel is lively, Ive got a lil question... is there any app or whatever that should be used to modify the symlinks in /etc/alternatives/ or I can go for it manually without fearing to break anything?
<Psi-Jack> Pyrobob: No
<Pyrobob> Dx
<Psi-Jack> Dx?
<tarmath> Dx
<Psi-Jack> WHat the fsck does Dx mean?
<tarmath> you tell me
<Pyrobob> kinda like
<Pyrobob> damn
<Psi-Jack> Pyrobob: Define: Dx
<Pyrobob> just in a little smiley
<Pyrobob> thing
<Pyrobob> D = mouth
<Pyrobob> x = eyes
<Pyrobob> Dx
<Psi-Jack> Eyes go before the mouth! Don't you know anything?> :)
<Pyrobob> when happy they do
<Pyrobob> ...<_<
<Pyrobob> when mad its the mouth before eyes
<Pyrobob> duh
<tarmath> right.
<Pyrobob> yep
<Pyrobob> o.o
<Psi-Jack> So, you mean, :x isn't an angry expression?
<bipolar> lol
<Pyrobob> thats more like "lips are sealed"
<Pyrobob> or "didn't mean that"
<Pyrobob> depending on the situation
<bipolar> or "kisses"
<bipolar> hahaha
<Psi-Jack> Didn't mean that is more like :O
<Psi-Jack> Or :&
<Pyrobob> :0 is like "OMG"
<Pyrobob> *is a forum nerd*
<tarmath> :O could be misinterpreted
* Pyrobob is a forum nerd
<Psi-Jack> tarmath: So could :O<==
<tarmath> well, now it looks like the O is the nose, and under it there's a mustache...
<Borelia> <( 0 )> interpent this please :)
<Pyrobob> its kirby
<Pyrobob> sucking in somthing
<Pyrobob> ...
<Psi-Jack> tarmath: That was definately no mustache. :)
<Pyrobob> so Psu-Jack you were thinking more like :O (|===
<Pyrobob> ?
<Pyrobob> psi*
<Psi-Jack> Pyrobob: Or better. :O(|==8
<callie> ahem
<Pyrobob> ....
<Borelia> {( o) ] 
<Pyrobob> xD
<Pyrobob> Borelia, what is that?
<Borelia> w8 im improving
<tarmath> this is getting a little bit out of control
<Pyrobob> yeah it is
* Pyrobob stops the somewhat spammy comments
<Psi-Jack> Hehe, yeah.
<Pyrobob> I am just flat out curious though. is anyone here working on project DS linux?
<Pyrobob> I take that a sa no
<Pyrobob> as a*
<tarmath> nintendo DS?
<Pyrobob> yeah
<Pyrobob> there's a project called DSL (DSLinux) that is working on installing linux on a DS
<Pyrobob> its gotten so far as to get it on there, but no graphical interface
<Pyrobob> its right now still all command-line - y
<Psi-Jack> Man, MyDNS is so sexy, though. I've been looking for a good, reliable, little SQL-backed DNS server, and MyDNS definately fills that catagory very nicely. Just needs a better web-based admin tool for it.
* Pyrobob give Psi-Jack a muffin 
* Psi-Jack looks at the muffin, "This is not pie!"
<Pyrobob> I know
<Pyrobob> i hate pie
* Pyrobob kills all pies
<Datsunzoso> wow im hungry
* Pyrobob just ate some Ramen
<Pyrobob> xP
<Psi-Jack> Datsunzoso: Eat, grasshoppa.
<Datsunzoso> all this anger to frustration to happpiness has taken a toll on my body
<Datsunzoso> brb i  think we got some human meat around here, RAWR!
<Psi-Jack> Datsunzoso: Even a pure geek, must fill nurishment to the body, mind and what-nots.
<Datsunzoso> tru
<Datsunzoso> i gotta boston creme donut, some brownies and apple juice
<Captainbraille> How do I delete files in "/var/cache/apt/archives"
<Datsunzoso> its all i had in my house
<Datsunzoso> havnt gone to buy any food lately
<Psi-Jack> Seriously, though. MyDNS has something other DNS servers's don't have. ALIAS records, that instead of CNAME's, having to externally produce multiple queries, ALIAS records, instead, internally query for the A record of the ALIAS entry pointing to, and returns an A, or AAAA record instead.
<Sonic> o.o
* Sonic changes name
<Sonic> was supposed to be somthing else, but it cut it off
<bipolar> Captainbraille: apt-get clean, iirc
<Sonic> -_-
<Captainbraille> thanks bipolar, what does iirc mean?
<Psi-Jack> IIRC == If I Recall Correctly.
<Captainbraille> lol
<Captainbraille> hey it's working!
<Psi-Jack> Well, then apparently, bipolar recalled correctly. ;)
<Captainbraille> LoL
<Psi-Jack> autoclean will clean out the older stuff, if present, keeping the current.
<Datsunzoso> i cant wait till i get to listen to my music on amarock
<Captainbraille> Ohh, okay
<Captainbraille> Psi-Jack:do you use wine?
<Psi-Jack> Sometimes.
<Datsunzoso> well transfereing over 6gb of music onto the pc drained the mp3 players battery
<Psi-Jack> I mostly use vmware player to run Windows 2000, though/
<Pyrobob> iwill Wine run iTunes?
<Captainbraille> vmware, yeah? Mind if I ask why you use it more?
<Psi-Jack> Ewwwwww
<Psi-Jack> iTunes? Why would ANYONE want to run that ?
<Pyrobob> I got hacks for it
<Pyrobob> that I found
<Psi-Jack> Captainbraille: Because it runs Windows, in a Window.
<Pyrobob> to get free songs from the network your on
<Dasnipa`> lol h4x for itunes...
<Psi-Jack> Pyrobob: Oh, more reason not to help. :;
<Pyrobob> so when I finally get to college I can have
<Pyrobob> literally have thousands of free songs at my disposal...
<Psi-Jack> Pyrobob: All I can say is. Just shut it. :p
* Pyrobob shuts up
<Psi-Jack> Thank you.
<Pyrobob> mmhmm
<Captainbraille> lol
<Psi-Jack> I'm pro anti-piracy, mind you.
<Datsunzoso> caca
<Pyrobob> technically its not piracy
<Pyrobob> its using loopholes to an advantage
<Psi-Jack> Pyrobob: Technically, theft of other's property is piracy.
<Datsunzoso> does amaroK play mp3's?
<Psi-Jack> Datsunzoso: Yes.
<Datsunzoso> well why doesnt it :(
<Pyrobob> ...
<Psi-Jack> Datsunzoso: Get the xine amarok engine.
<Psi-Jack> gstreamer sucks. :)
<tarmath> hmm vmplayer is free, right? but you've got to have the real thing to actually make the vm, am i correct?
<Datsunzoso> xine ... were that at mon
<Psi-Jack> tarmath: Correct.
<bipolar> Psi-Jack: bah! gstreamer is fine :P
<Pyrobob> xine... isn't that in the repos?
<Psi-Jack> tarmath: I'm licensed for VMWare Workstation, I just prefer the lightness the player-only has.
<Psi-Jack> Pyrobob: Yes
<Datsunzoso> so how do i solve my little conundrum?
<Captainbraille> bipolar Psi-Jack: thanks for the help!
<Psi-Jack> bipolar: No, gstreamer is the suck of all suck.
<Psi-Jack> Great idea, mind you, just HORRIBLY implemented.
<tarmath> psi-jack: do you notice any slowdown when you run it? does it take allot of cpu?
<Datsunzoso> so anyone wanna help me lol
<bipolar> Psi-Jack: and xine is the hack of all hacks. :P
<Psi-Jack> tarmath: Xine, or gstreamer?
<Datsunzoso> ....
<Datsunzoso> ahhhhh~!
<tarmath> psi-jack: vmplayer
<Psi-Jack> bipolar: Not really. :)
<tarmath> heheh
<bipolar> Psi-Jack: is too!
<Psi-Jack> tarmath: Ohhhhh.. Sorry. Several topics at once. Yes, it eats a lot of CPU, even still. heh
<bipolar> lol
<Psi-Jack> Think about it. you're running a virtual machine running Windows, for crying out loud. ;}
<tarmath> yea I sorta figured heheh
<tarmath> but who knows, you could for example renice the vmplayer process to give it no priority at all by example, could you?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys
<tarmath> man what was that sentence
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am trying to compile kfstab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i installed qt4 since it requires qt > 3.0.1
<bipolar> time for me to go guys. later!
<tarmath> lates
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i still have this error
<Datsunzoso> cya bipolar
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hecking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.1) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Datsunzoso> thanks for all ur help
<Psi-Jack> tarmath: Yes, you can do that.
<tarmath> tallia1kubuntu, you shouldve installed qt 3.3
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to use the following configure options, but i have the same problem.. am i making any error?
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: it probably wants qt3.x, but you need the -dev package(s)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt4/include/ --with-qt-libraries=/usr/include/qt4/lib/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do i have to do?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to get qt3.x^
<tarmath> tallia1kubuntu, the program most likely was made for qt3, it cannot compile with qt4.
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: install the *correct* qt3 packages.  the -dev packages
<Psi-Jack> Tallia1Kubuntu: KDE 3.x uses Qt 3, not Qt3. KDE 4 will use Qt4.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> we are still in kde 3.5 right?
<Psi-Jack> All major versions of KDE will use the same major version of Qt.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Psi-Jack> 3.5.1 yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i thaught Qt was for gnome..
<Pyrobob> KDE 3.5.1?
<Pyrobob> I need to update
<tarmath> open adept or whichever program you install packages with, and grab the qt3 dev
<Pyrobob> ...<_<
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyway.. where i can find the qt3.5 package?
* Pyrobob is on KDE 3.4.1 I think
<tarmath> there no qt 3.5!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry.. misplaced number
<tarmath> open adept man
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the upped 3.x version of qt
<Tallia1Kubuntu> upper*
<tarmath> you got it open now?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wait a sec.. i am uninstalling qt4
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in synaptics :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<tarmath> now you need libmt3-mt-dev
<Tallia1Kubuntu> open
<patrix> isn't it libqt3-mt-dev
<tarmath> yes sorry heheh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have filtered on libqt3 a
<Datsunzoso> i have xine downloaded
<Datsunzoso> que now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and all the packages but libqt3-mt-sqlite and libqt3c102-mt are installed
<tarmath> okay, there's a package that should gives you everything you need... I think thats kde-devel
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i already installed it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> filtering on kde-devel i have it installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and *-extras not installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tarmath: so?
<tarmath> qt3-dev-tools?
<Datsunzoso> :() ayuda!
<Datsunzoso> help pleas
<Tallia1Kubuntu> installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> already
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tarmath: :(
<patrix> waht's the problem anywya?
<tarmath> so, have you tried without the qt4 stuff you feed it
<user> I just got kubuntu to use smp and am really pleased.  Does anyone know of a tool to monitor cpu temp?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes. i just unistalled it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and tried
<Tallia1Kubuntu> a simple ./configure?
<patrix> user: try xmbmon
<tarmath> i dont know I have never tried compiling kfstab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that was my first try,..
<user> thanks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> same error
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tarmath: it's not about kfstab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is about qt
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have the same problem with another compilation
<tarmath> I know it's about qt but it seems you're missing something and I dont know what
<tarmath> can you paste the error again?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> couldn't be that it is searching for qt in the wrong place?
<tarmath> it could
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe a system wide variable with a wrong value
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: someitmes you need to tell the configuration script where to look for your libqt and libqt-dev files
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a variable to store QT position?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> farous: what would you use in your system?
<patrix> what is the error??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.1) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: it depends sometimes the config script will have options to specify where qt and libqt are installed sometimes i just edit the configure file
<tarmath> sometimes QTDIR, but it depends on the application, it might be searching for it somewhere
<patrix> hm ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> farous: i mean.. which are your paths?
<patrix> I had some weird configure problems too, a few days ago
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: when of the easiest ways it to include it in your path never treid it but might work
<patrix> I fixed them by installing build-essential  package
<Tallia1Kubuntu> because i found qt either in /usr/lib/qt3 and in /usr/include/qt3/lib
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: those are exactly what i have
<Tallia1Kubuntu> which of them?
<tarmath> tallia1kubuntu: forget about the first one
<farous> but i just put in /usr/include/qt3
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok, let me try
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i temporary change the path from command line?
<tarmath> yea...
<farous> export PATH=$PATH:
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i remember that i can concatenate the old one and then export
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<tarmath> PATH=/usr/include/qt3:$PATH ./configure
<patrix> whyh would you put /usr/include/qt3 in your $PATH ?
<patrix> makes no sense lol
<Tallia1Kubuntu> same error
<tarmath> lol i wasnt paying attention
<tarmath> :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: some application need both the dev and lib paths
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so, what should i do?
<farous> so you need them both
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me try
<patrix> hm
<farous> i had this prob while compiling the new lyx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so, /usr/lib/qt3 and /usr/include/qt3?
<farous> ya both
<Tallia1Kubuntu> same erro
<patrix> yeah
<farous> but your best bet is to edit the config file
<patrix> hm
<farous> tell it where to look specifically for it there
<patrix> what application are you trying to compile Tallia1Kubuntu ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kfstab
<patrix> url?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it is the same with other Kcompilations
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<patrix> I'm gonna tyr it myself
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is in sourcefroge
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Datsunzoso> hey guys, i have xine on my pc, how do i get it onto amarok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://kfstab.sourceforge.net/
<patrix> which version Tallia1Kubuntu ?
<patrix> Datsunzoso: install amarok-xine then select the Xine engine in the amarok settings menu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 7
<Datsunzoso> how do i install it though
<kj2006> what kind of file3system would be good for a linux installation partition> ext2fs ? alternatives?
<kj2006> and for swap partition ?
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: ok downloading....
<Datsunzoso> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: another thing..
<patrix> Datsunzoso: use adept, or use sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<Datsunzoso> k
<patrix> I get the same error as Tallia
<patrix> interesting
<patrix> didn't get this hwen I compiled a KDE app a few days ago
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: suppose i want to maintain all the program files inside the same directory.. after i make , can i simply copy the dir somewhere and execute the program directly from inside the source compilation folder?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: can you help me going through this?
<farous> hmm did you look for its conf and readme what qt lib it requires?
<rysiek|pl> kj2006: for swap it's always "swap" fs
<Datsunzoso> wtf
<Datsunzoso> adept froze
<farous> Datsunzoso: language
<Datsunzoso> srry...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Datsunzoso: try to use synaptics
<Datsunzoso> lol im just suprised
<farous> no prob
<kj2006> thanks rysiek
<rysiek|pl> kj2006: for the installation (root) partition I'd recommend ReiserFS
<rysiek|pl> or ext3
<kj2006> what about nfs?
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: wait..... hmmmm
<rysiek|pl> (ext3 is a little bit better supported, reiser is a bit faster)
<rysiek|pl> kj2006: nfs is Network File System - you use it when you want to share your files through network
<kj2006> is nfs a disadvantage when i don\t have other computers in filesystem yet?
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: I'm looking at the config.log where the error occurs
<rysiek|pl> kj2006: you simply can't use nfs if you haven't got any other machines on your network
<rysiek|pl> nfs server - running on machine A - serves the files, and nfs clients on other machines in the network can use the files shared by A through NFS
<kj2006> ok, then i will not have to consider that yet
<kj2006> i am going to buy a new machine next month
<rysiek|pl> if you have only one box, you don't need to use nfs (you can setup a server, but who's gonna use the files? :) )
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: what's happening is that for some reason when the configure script tries to compile a test qt app it can't find any of hte header files
<kj2006> rysiek...i thought i could plan aheaad <(
<rysiek|pl> kj2006: then NFS will be a good solution for sharing files when you have more than one box :)
<rysiek|pl> kj2006: you can
<rysiek|pl> you can setup a NFS server right now
<rysiek|pl> but it runs on top of your other filesystems
<rysiek|pl> so anyway you need to have other filesystems on the box
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: I GOT IT!
<kj2006> ah so i can have an ext3fs or reiserfs with nfs on top_
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: try this:
<rysiek|pl> kj2006: precisely :)
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3/
<rysiek|pl> nfs is *just* a way of sharing files through a network
<kj2006> thank you :)
<rysiek|pl> no problem
<kj2006> i can see more clearly now :)
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: seem you did not read the readme file :)
<rysiek|pl> you'll see even more clearly in a minute
<rysiek|pl> !tell kj2006 about nfs
<kameron> trying to burn a cd iso (linux image), i get this error. i tried changing writing methods, and i swapped discs, changed speeds, ran k3bsetup again. please see my error here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i9736
<Tallia1Kubuntu> farous: my readme doesn't say anything more than ./configure, make, make install
<kj2006> what magic command was that?
<farous> Tallia1Kubuntu: good luck then hope it works patrix way
<rysiek|pl> kazzam! ;) it's a way of using the Ubuntu bot
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: seems the compilation fails when it gets to the docbook stuff though
<rysiek|pl> !tell kj2006 about ubotu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ./configure --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3/
* farous ok take care all
<patrix> actually it doesn't fail, the error is ignored and compilation continues, Tallia1Kubuntu
<patrix> cool
<kj2006> rysiek thank you very much....tomorrow will be installation day!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am compiling too now
<kj2006> gn8
<ryanakca> does editing the /etc/issue cause errors?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :) :)
<rysiek|pl> kj2006: gluck :)
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: now for your other question, about running it from its own directory, I have a counter-question: why? ;)
<rysiek|pl> going to get some sleep, guys. cu all and take care. :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> because otherwise i dunno how to uninstall them
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: with   make uninstall
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes but i need to keep the source
<patrix> yeah that means you ahve to keep a copy of the source code around....
<Datsunzoso> ok...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like to see an package buiilder using the configure
<Datsunzoso> i got xine
<Datsunzoso> but that dont work
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: there is
<Tallia1Kubuntu> really?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how it is called?
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: it's called, I believe, checkconfig or something like that. I used it a long time ago, it didn't work too well on slackware but it was cool :)
<patrix> Datsunzoso: do you have amarok-xine ?
<Datsunzoso> yea
<Datsunzoso> i do
<Datsunzoso> but it wont play the songs
<patrix> so quit amarok and restart it
<nuky> does anyone know a good webcam application for kde? something that can be networked?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> checkinstall
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<patrix> yes checkinstall there you go
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does it works COMPLETELY automatically?
<patrix> you can make it automatic yes
<patrix> so the process would be like
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i mean, asa i make install a source it add entry ?
<ryanakca> does editing the /etc/issue cause errors?
<avu> ryanakca: no
<Datsunzoso> yea that didnt  solve it
<patrix> ./configure --blablsbla && make && checkinstall -y -d  (or hwatever the options are to create a debian package)
<Datsunzoso> sigh :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: i get compilation Parser error in kfstab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: do you?
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: the docbook stuff?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<patrix> yesh, but look what it says at some point, it says "Error: 1 (ignored)"
<patrix> it's just documentation, who needs it ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you are right
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> weird..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't adept faster than synaptics?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to use it now for a couple of installs and it's not so bad
<Datsunzoso> damn
<Datsunzoso> so how do i get amarock to play mp3s?
<patrix> Datsunzoso: so you restarted amarok, and you selected the xine engine?
<Datsunzoso> yea i did
<patrix> hmmm
<patrix> did you also install akode-mpeg ?
<Datsunzoso> i dont think so
<patrix> (note that the last time I tired to install that package, the version in the ubuntu repositories was broken so I had to get it from somewhere else)
<Datsunzoso> oh rly?
<Datsunzoso> i used adept to install it
<Datsunzoso> whici figure goes through there right?
<patrix> yeah tryu it with adept
<patrix> it'll tel you if it doesn't work
<patrix> "size mismatched" or something was the error I got
<Datsunzoso> i used adept!
<Datsunzoso> and it doesnt work
<Datsunzoso> i have the actual gz file though
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: ok I just tried checkinstall on kfstab,   sudo checkinstall -y -D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> aha
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: it didn't work cause I had to set the version number, so I did sudo checkinstall -D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was actually asking you why i  have this error
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dpkg-deb - error: (upstream) version (`kfstab') doesn't contain any digits
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dpkg-deb: 1 errors in control file
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: answered yes to the doc-pak question
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: then when it showed me all the differengt balues, I saw "Version: [kfstab] "  and I changed that to "Version: [0.7] " aqnd now it worked
<Tallia1Kubuntu> don't you get the contain any digit error?
<patrix> Datsunzoso: I have the akode-mpeg deb package here on my PC, you want it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you execute the program inside the source folder?
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: yeah, that happens because you ran it with -y , run it without the -y to manually answer the questions. it's not painfulk, trust me ;)
<Datsunzoso> what is the akode mpg deb pakage?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: i tried.. before you told me the command
<patrix> Datsunzoso: the kde sound server codecs to play mp3 files
<Datsunzoso> ok sure sounds good
<patrix> Datsunzoso: not sure if it's 100% requir4ed for amarok-xine, your problem might be different I dunno, but I have th package and I can play mp3s in amarok, with either xine or gstreamer
<patrix> Datsunzoso: http://www.patrix.org/akode/
<Datsunzoso> ok
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: so.. is it working?
<Datsunzoso> ok what do i do with that file?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> without putting y
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i still get the same problem
<patrix> Datsunzoso: download it, and either right-click it -> actions -> install package, or open a terminal and type sudo dpkg -i akode<tab>
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: ok, run it checkinstall -D
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dpkg-deb - error: (upstream) version (`kfstab') doesn't contain any digits
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dpkg-deb: 1 errors in control file
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: then say y to the first question
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that's what i ge
<Tallia1Kubuntu> t
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: then you'll get "This package will be built accoprding to these values:" anda  ubnch of values follow, yes?
<Maks0n> Hey guys, I'm a mad newbie and I want to install KDE with Ubuntu, I was just wondering what the main differences are?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu: you need to change the 3rd one, Version to say 0.7 instead of kfstab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried before
<patrix> then it'll work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but let me try again
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<Tallia1Kubuntu> same error
<patrix> are you sure you changed Version to 0.7 ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but before the bunch of values
<Datsunzoso> yea that didnt work or im a total noob
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i get this
<Tallia1Kubuntu> *** Warning: The package version "kfstab" does not
<Tallia1Kubuntu> *** Warning: contain any digits. dpkg might not like that.
<patrix> and are you running (sorry didn't mention that) sudo checkinstall -D      ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<patrix> Datsunzoso: ok wait a moment I'm gonna finish helping Tallia1Kubuntu , this multitasking is starting to be tiring ;)
<Datsunzoso> its cool thanks for the help
<patrix> ok
<patrix> Tallia1Kubuntu... your error message tells me the version is still "kfstab" and not "0.7"
<patrix> need to change version, not Name
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to change the version before executing check..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Enter a number to change any of them or press ENTER to continue: 3
<patrix> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> 3 -  Version: [ 0.7 ] 
<Tallia1Kubuntu> then i press continue
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Installing Debian package... FAILED!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> *** Failed to install the package
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Do you want to see the log file?  [y] :
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahha
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am an idiot
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i didn't close ADEPT
<patrix> ohyhhhhhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> man thanks a lots
<patrix> no prob :)
<patrix> okay
<patrix> Datsunzoso:
<patrix> your turn ;)
<Datsunzoso> horray
<patrix> hehe
<patrix> ok so what's the status
<Datsunzoso> so yea i cant play the mp3 on amarok
<patrix> you got akode-mpeg, amarok-xine, and.....?
<Datsunzoso> i have xine
<Datsunzoso> akod-mpeg no
<Datsunzoso> u gave me the link but it didnt owrk
<Datsunzoso> or i dont think i know how to use it right
<patrix> can you play other files with amarok, such as .wav ?
<Datsunzoso> i dont have a .wav file to try it out on
<patrix> hmpf
<patrix> lol
<patrix> yes you do
<patrix> KDE is full of wav files
<patrix> lol
<Datsunzoso> lol
<Datsunzoso> true
<pussfeller> i got an ipod icon on my desktop, but my ipods not plugged in
<pussfeller> what gives
<pussfeller> how do i remove this
<Flosoft> what is kded?
<patrix> Datsunzoso: /usr/share/sounds
<Flosoft> I constantly get an error window from crashmanager
<patrix> Datsunzoso: waitingl....
<Datsunzoso> no it dont play em
<patrix> hmm
<patrix> Datsunzoso: but can kde play the wav files, like if you get an error, or the startup sound, etc?
<Datsunzoso> im not sure
<patrix> heh
<patrix> so you don't get sound when KDE starts up?
<Datsunzoso> idk
<Datsunzoso> maybe not
<Datsunzoso> i didnt have my speakers plugged in when i started kde up
<Datsunzoso> maybe i gotta restart?
<patrix> restart is for windows wussies
<Datsunzoso> :\
<Datsunzoso> so i should just kick linux in the balls? lol
<patrix> well I gotta ask the obvious question first, are your speakers pluggedi n now lol
<Datsunzoso> yea they r
<Datsunzoso> thats y i didnt answer when u said waiting
<patrix> is the sound system active ?
<Datsunzoso> i was checking they are
<Datsunzoso> sound system yea its on
<Pyrobob> Datsunzoso, you SHOULD kick linux in teh balls
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: have you ever tried to install Kine?
<Pyrobob> o.o
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i had problem with that too..
<patrix> no never tried Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like to have the last version because it can import avi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i have problems there too
<Datsunzoso> hmm
<patrix> Datsunzoso: so the speakers are polugged in, is hte sound system active?
<Datsunzoso> yea its active
<patrix> if you "test sound" in the Sound&multimedia settings, do yuy hear something?
<Datsunzoso> no i dont hear anything
<Datsunzoso> i have a pci soundcard
<patrix> hmmmm
<Datsunzoso> perhaps i have to install some type of software for it?
<patrix> I have a pci sound card too, didn't have any trouble
<Datsunzoso> damn
<patrix> cat /dev/sndstat
<ryanakca> brb
<Datsunzoso> ?
<patrix> type that in a terminal
<patrix> see what htat tells you
<Datsunzoso> oh ok
<Datsunzoso> it says that sb live 5.1 is installed
<Datsunzoso> thats the sound card
<patrix> and it lists at least one audio device and mixer?
<Datsunzoso> i have the pci card and the onboard sound device, might they be conflicting?
<patrix> could be. I disabled my onboard sound iun the BIOS
<Datsunzoso> i tried the onboard sound
<Datsunzoso> still dont work
<Datsunzoso> ...
<Datsunzoso> so i gotta go into bios and disbale it?
<Datsunzoso> oki doki
<patrix> we,ll it's one possibility
<Datsunzoso> im gonna  try that... if that fails, idk what im gonna do
<Datsunzoso> ill be back here though in 10
<Datsunzoso> thanks
<eddy> I've installed kubuntu, Now I've got a problem with any kind of authentication
<eddy> Can someone help me?
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> i got sound now
<Datsunzoso> disabled the onboard sound
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: can you give me a suggestion how to solve this?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (snapshot >= Qt 2.1 beta2) (libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Flosoft> anyone knows how to fix the kded problem?
<Datsunzoso> ok so at this point i have sound, but i still dont have the use of mp3's
<visik7> anyone with an alcatel speedtouchhome here ?
<Datsunzoso> any1 think they can help me?
<Datsunzoso> i cant get mp3's to work on amarok, i have xine installed already
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: :) plz
<Datsunzoso> zome1 help me!
<NRG88> hi, may i ask about ubuntu, because on the other channel i never get responses >:\
<NRG88> ?
<Datsunzoso> same here lol
<NRG88> i used kubuntu, but wanted to make ubuntu from it
<NRG88> looks like i like gnome more :)
<NRG88> but, i don't have update notifier
<NRG88> it's installed and everything, but it doesn't start :(
<NRG88> i managed to use gdm, and the original ubuntu bootscreen
<NRG88> but the black mouse theme is the same from the first kde theme
<NRG88> and no update notifier starts :(
<NRG88> well what do you know
<NRG88> alt+f2
<NRG88> update-notifier
<NRG88> thanks for the help guys :D
<NRG88> it works ;D
<NRG88> brb, i'll just logout, and check Save current settings or whatever
<Flosoft> anyone here using XDMCP with Kubuntu as host?
<Flosoft> I always have the problem that my mouse doesn't work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<patrix> ok I'm back
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: :)
<patrix> Datsunzoso: so you got sound now?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> patrix: do you know how to solve this?
<Datsunzoso> ugh
<Datsunzoso> yea igot sound
<Datsunzoso> but mp3s dont work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (snapshot >= Qt 2.1 beta2) (libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<patrix> ok ok one problem at a time ;)
<Datsunzoso> deal with his
<patrix> Datsunzoso: so you got sound, stil no mp3. time to try that akode-mpeg pcakge mayube
<Datsunzoso> ill be back, im eating now
<Datsunzoso> after food lol
<Datsunzoso> help tallia out first
<patrix> ok
<patrix> what are you trying now Tallia1Kubuntu .. looks like an old program, to depend on such an old QT bversion
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is an old
<Tallia1Kubuntu> game
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and then i'd like to ask you if you can give me an hand to install the last version of kino
<patrix> well I've no garantee the old game will work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let's forget about that one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kino is more useful
<patrix> kino - non-linear editor for digital video data?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have 0.8 but to edit avi i need 1.0
<patrix> well I see it in the poackages repository
<patrix> oh
<patrix> looks like a gnome application
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.kinodv.org/
<patrix> I don't see a 1.0 release on that page
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the last one sorry
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the one with AVI support
<patrix> latest one is 0.8
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wait
<Tallia1Kubuntu> they upgraded the repositories
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me try if AVI works
<Tallia1Kubuntu> meh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't think it is working very good
<patrix> heh
<patrix> well I dunno, never tried any of it
<Datsunzoso> mm
<patrix> so Datsunzoso
<Datsunzoso> yes sir
<patrix> you get sound but no mp3
<Datsunzoso> ya
<Datsunzoso> i found this program called xmms
<Datsunzoso> it claims to play mp3s
<Datsunzoso> but i have no idea how to use the tar.gz files
<gm152> xmms does.
<patrix> lol
<patrix> ok ok ok one thing at a time
<Datsunzoso> kk
* gm152 blinks.
<patrix> hmmm
<patrix> so can amarok play a wav file, now?
<Datsunzoso> ugh
<Datsunzoso> yea
<patrix> okay :)
<patrix> hmmmm did you install akode-mpeg ?
<Datsunzoso> no
<patrix> well let's try thast first, then
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> how do i do that
<patrix> rightclick the .deb file you downloaded
<patrix> go to actions->install package
<Datsunzoso> ugh  can i get the link to it?
<Datsunzoso> i think i deleted it
<patrix> http://patrix.org/akode/
<patrix> I fuond that file by doing a google search for the edxact package name
<patrix> because hte one in the repositories is broken
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody know ffmpeg?
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> it  installd it but it said that errors were  encountered
<patrix> oh?
<patrix> I don't remember errors, myself
<Datsunzoso> is says there were errors
<patrix> and doesn't say what hte errors were?
<Datsunzoso> it says "errors wer encountered while processing: akode-mpeg
<patrix> heh
<patrix> so I Guess it didn't install it
<patrix> hmmm
<Datsunzoso> sigh
<gm152> Tallia1Kubuntu: ffmpeg didn't compile for me.  Otherwise, i would use it.
<patrix> you didn't upgrade to kde 3.5.1 did you?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gm152: weren't you in #linux
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i downloaded it now from repositories :)
<gm152> Tallia1Kubuntu: i still am.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and it is converting now
<gm152> good.  :)
<patrix> Datsunzoso: you're still on kde 3.4.3 ? or did you upgrade to 3.5.1 ?
<Datsunzoso> idk
<Datsunzoso> how do i  check
<patrix> help -> bout KDE  in any kde app ;)
<Datsunzoso> 3.4.3
<patrix> okay
<Datsunzoso> isnt 5.1 in developmental stages?
<patrix> nah 3.5.1 was released a while ago
<patrix> hmmm
<Datsunzoso> so any ideas?
<patrix> welcome to free software, where ideology is more importnat than functinoality!
<patrix> lol
<Datsunzoso> well can i try xmms?
<Datsunzoso> its a tar.gz
<Datsunzoso> what would  i do to install it
<patrix> compile it
<Datsunzoso> como? how?
<patrix> ugh.. by tracking down all the -dev pacjages you need for it, then issuing a few commands in a terminal
<Datsunzoso> ....
<Datsunzoso> lol
<Datsunzoso> explain this to me if i was a 10 year old and this was my first time lol
<patrix> lol
<patrix> install libgtk1.2-dev
<patrix> at the very least you need that packagfe to compile xmms
<Datsunzoso> i understand some stuff, but not all, guide me throught please!
<Datsunzoso> i already have the tar.gz extracted
<Datsunzoso> what would i have to do now
<patrix> go in the directory created
<Datsunzoso> ok
<patrix> and type the following commands:
<patrix> ./configure
<patrix> make
<patrix> make install
<patrix> configure looks for the libraries it needs and creates the files that will guidfe make into compiling it
<patrix> make follows the Makefile instructions and makes (!) the application
<patrix> make install installs it
<patrix> goptta sudo make install
<patrix> or hey like Tallia1Kubuntu you can try checkinstall instead of make install, to make it create a nice deb package
<Datsunzoso> i did ./configure
<Datsunzoso> and it did some stuff than it says configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<patrix> well yeah, you need a C compiler to compile stuff.... hehe
<LjL> Datsunzoso: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<patrix> install the build-essential package
<patrix> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> its doooing it now
<Datsunzoso> dones
<Datsunzoso> now try it?
<patrix> now
<patrix> sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<LjL> you should probably use "sudo checkinstall" rather than "sudo make install" for installing
<LjL> (after installing checkinstall that is)
<Datsunzoso> ok
<patrix> ok now try ./configure
<patrix> again
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> now its doin somethin less morbid
<Datsunzoso> done
<patrix> lol
<patrix> lol @ less morbid
<patrix> ok what did it say at the end
<Datsunzoso> ugh
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<Datsunzoso> configuration
<Datsunzoso> and the install path
<Datsunzoso> than some more stuff
<patrix> did it say yes to OSS plugin, ALSA plugin, Ogg vorbis plugin, etc
<patrix> no ned for mikmod solaris or BSD plugins
<Datsunzoso> yea
<Datsunzoso> it said that stuff
<patrix> good
<patrix> now type make
<Datsunzoso> oss, esd, solaris,bsd,also,mikmod,oggvorbs,opengl
<Datsunzoso> everything no xcept for oss
<patrix> ehhh
<patrix> wait a minute
<Datsunzoso> alsa ogg gotta be yes right?
<patrix> yeh
<Datsunzoso> how do i do that now
<patrix> sudo apt-get install libasound2-dev libvorbis-dev
<Datsunzoso> ok
<patrix> that should do it
<Datsunzoso> ?
<patrix> try ./configure again
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> now they read yes
<patrix> groovy
<patrix> now type make
<Datsunzoso> ahhh lol
<Datsunzoso> its  doin a bunch of stuff now
<Datsunzoso> still doing it
<Datsunzoso> wo, still goin
<Datsunzoso> ij dibe
<Datsunzoso> ok done...
<patrix> fast computer ;)
<patrix> ok now you hav 2 choices
<Datsunzoso> red pill or blue pill.... hmm.
<patrix> you can make it create a debian package, for easily uninstallation
<patrix> or just isntall it
<Datsunzoso> lets go with... debian pakage
<patrix> ok
<patrix> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<Datsunzoso> big money big money big money, no whammies!
<Datsunzoso> ok
<patrix> now
<patrix> checkinstall -D
<Datsunzoso> ... going.....
<patrix> er
<patrix> sudo checkinstall -D
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> ok...
<Datsunzoso> installatino failed
<patrix> why
<trelos> hello
<trelos> i have a problem with configuring xinetd ...
<Datsunzoso> no known documentaion were found. the new pakage wont include a documemtaion of directory
<patrix> ok that's no problem
<trelos> i'm trying to telnet to myself an i get a connection refused message
<trelos> the configuratino seems to be ok,any idea why is that ?
<patrix> Datsunzoso: I'm compilin and trying it out to see...
<patrix> hm
<patrix> Datsunzoso: did your compilation failed? mine did lol
<Datsunzoso> i think it did
<patrix> argh
<trelos> anyone who has had a problem setting up telnet with xinetd ?
<Datsunzoso> yea it failed
<patrix> arrrghh Datsunzoso thisd is furustrating lol
<Datsunzoso> yea
<Datsunzoso> all i want to do is install a file
<Datsunzoso> not cure cancer lol
<patrix> indeed
<patrix> I'm not sure why akiode-mpeg won't install anywa
<patrix> lol
<patrix> wtf
<patrix> hmmm
<Datsunzoso> wow
<patrix> wanna try something?
<patrix> wow what
<Datsunzoso> lol sure
<patrix> go in amarok config, engines
<patrix> and fgor output plugin, instead of autodetect try oss
<Datsunzoso> how do i go about doing that
<patrix> in amarok
<Datsunzoso> ok
<patrix> settings -> configure amarok
<Datsunzoso> ok
<patrix> you know, the same place where you selected the xine engine
<Datsunzoso> yea
<patrix> you did select the xine engine didn't you? ;)
<Datsunzoso> yes lol
<patrix> now under the xine logo it sayus output plugin: autodfetect
<patrix> well change autodetect to oss
<Datsunzoso> ok
<patrix> I know with me and gstreamer plugin, I had to make it oss to make it work
<Datsunzoso> ok than try a song?
<patrix> yeah
<patrix> hm but then if .wav files played iut's probably not that.. doh
<Datsunzoso> yea no dive
<Datsunzoso> *dice
<patrix> no dice, biug dive! down down to hell! arghhh
<patrix> ok well
<patrix> I see 2 options, and after that I'm out of ideas for now
<Datsunzoso> ok
<patrix> 1 - try installing gstreamer-mad and using the gstreamer engine for amarok
<patrix> 2 - try akode-mpeg, find one that actually installs
<patrix> try #2 first, then #1
<Datsunzoso> gstreamer mad
<Datsunzoso> ok how?
<patrix> sudo apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<Datsunzoso> couldnt find pakage gstream-mad
<patrix> gstreamer-mad
<Datsunzoso> yea thats what i typed
<patrix> well uhm
<patrix> oh
<patrix> gstreamer0.8-mad
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> got it
<patrix> ok now try the gstreamer engine in amarok, and the oss output plugin or osssink or whatgever they call it
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> FINALLY!
<Datsunzoso> thank god
<Datsunzoso> w00t it works
<patrix> woooooo!
<Datsunzoso> I <3 YOU
<patrix> one caveat though
<Datsunzoso> ...
<patrix> I have a few mp3 files that, for some reason, gstreamer has trouble with :(
<Datsunzoso> oh rly
<Datsunzoso> why
<patrix> so at some point youmight still want to figure out xine support
<patrix> but YEAH IT WORKS IN THE MEANTIME! :D :D :D
<Datsunzoso> yea :D
<patrix> imo you should still try to find a good akode-mpeg package that actually installs, it's a good idea to get mp3 support in all kde apps ;)
<Datsunzoso> yea im gonna try that
<Datsunzoso> only draw back from amarok i see is the ability to put your files in a nice order
<Datsunzoso> like i remeber winamp would give you the artist name, and than their songs, amarok just gives you al lthe files in the folder
<patrix> I'm sure you cna customize all that
<patrix> it's a very featureful program
<patrix> I quite enjoy the dynamic plaulist feature, it just chooses songs for me and manages the playlist, based on what I like to hear, so I rarelyu have to edit the playlist anyway lol
<Datsunzoso> cool
<Datsunzoso> wait
<Datsunzoso> cool
<Datsunzoso> i can do what i said i couldnt
<patrix> ?
<Datsunzoso> lol I  <3 amarok
<patrix> oh yeah it's a great app :)
<Datsunzoso> not winamp, but alot nicer and more linux.y
<Datsunzoso> ok now onto firefox
<patrix> :)
<patrix> okay hten
<Datsunzoso> ahaha
<patrix> I can go take a break
<Datsunzoso> yea
<Datsunzoso> you do that
<Datsunzoso> im gonna just surf the net with music, w00t
<patrix> :D
<patrix> later man
<patrix> enjoy :)
<Datsunzoso> thanks 4 ur help
<patrix> np
<Datsunzoso> why does kubuntu use so much memory?
<Datsunzoso> well virtual memory
<farous> Datsunzoso: do you mean cach
<Datsunzoso> sure
<farous> to make your application faster
<farous> so do not worry aobut that
<Datsunzoso> ...
<Datsunzoso> !?
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Datsunzoso
<Datsunzoso> it says 85 processes, 800 mb used, 200 mb free
<Datsunzoso> ugh worried!
<Datsunzoso> any1 think thats too much?
<farous> Datsunzoso: have you ever runned linux or unix before
<farous> the number of processes is normal
<farous> the mem i presume much of it is cash
<Datsunzoso> sure havnt
<Datsunzoso> im just worried bout hte virtual memory
<Datsunzoso> it says 800 mb being used
<farous> it is not like window. all procs are light weight
<Datsunzoso> but why does it read such a high vm #?
<farous> everything is listed window does not list them all
<Datsunzoso> ?
<farous> Datsunzoso: to store your most frequent programs so they run faster from the memory
<Datsunzoso> oh i understand i suppose
<farous> and why are you worried abou the ram usage
<Datsunzoso> well... im not used to it being so high lol
<farous> cach memory will not force your pc to use swap space
<farous> lol i was always high on resources under windows.
<Datsunzoso> im looking at physical memory, and it says 791, xxx kb used    244, xxx free
<farous> Datsunzoso: type top in a termina
<farous> will tell you how much is cach how much is used by progs
<Datsunzoso> Tasks:  86 total,   1 running,  85 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<Datsunzoso> Cpu(s): 20.3% us,  3.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 76.7% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<Datsunzoso> Mem:   1035888k total,   797416k used,   238472k free,    69808k buffers
<Datsunzoso> Swap:  3028212k total,        0k used,  3028212k free,   520928k cache
<Datsunzoso> ah srry
<farous> use the pastebin
<Datsunzoso> so what do u see from that jumbled up info
<farous> anyway do not worry that is normal
<patrix> yeah Datsunzoso it's normal :) the kernel reserves a lot of memory even though it's not all used right away
<patrix> makes memory management more efficient
<ICXCNIKA> Does anyone have any information on getting a Dell WLAN Wireless Modem to work with kubuntu/ubuntu?
<patrix> anyone correct me if I'm wrong about what exactly is happening ;)
<Datsunzoso> rawr
<ICXCNIKA> I guess not.
<farous> ICXCNIKA: you have to tell us what card you have
<farous> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<farous> ^  ^
<Datsunzoso> gotta love these guys
<ICXCNIKA> Dell Truemobile 13000
<ICXCNIKA> 1300*
<farous> ICXCNIKA: follow ubotu link man
<kingpomba> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<kingpomba> !KDE
<ubotu> I guess kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Datsunzoso> buh bye
<kingpomba> !dual boot
<ubotu> kingpomba: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mr-russ> kingpomba: if you install it, it will detect other OS's and add them to the boot menu
<kingpomba> woot 60% of the way there
<kingpomba> i know ubuntu can go from gnome to KDE but can kubuntu go from KDE to gnome
<tarmath> kingpomba, its possible, but not as easily
<tarmath> unfortunately, theres no ubuntu-desktop package.
<kingpomba> oh
<kingpomba> because i thought alot of app run on gnome and not on kde
<mr-russ> kingpomba: you just install the app, it will install the relevant gnome librarys to run the program
<kingpomba> oh is that all
<kingpomba> thanks mate i was panic for a second
<mr-russ> kingpomba: what state are you in?
<_can> bonjour !
<kingpomba> victoria
<Kr4t05> How do I get to the Control Center? I've tried every thing.
<tarmath_> such as typing kcontrol in konsole?
<Kr4t05> tarmath_: Hey, that might work.
<jp> hello?
<jp> I guess there is no one here
<KentJonathan> hello
<KentJonathan> hello?
<firephoto> hi
<KentJonathan> firephoto you help here?
<firephoto> only if it's kde related..
* firephoto is a kubuntu lurker
<firephoto> i do have kubuntu installed on the test box though. heh
<KentJonathan> ook
<firephoto> ook heh
<firephoto> so, i have dapper running on the test box, I had breezy on the laptop 6 months ago to try, anyway... dapper is working great with kde, few quirks, i'm just curious of the long term, getting the latest apps, stuff (not)breaking, etc.
<firephoto> opinions/thoughts/whatever wanted. ;)
<nrdb> I am trying to run 'uisp' the avr micro programmer I am getting an error message "/dev/parport0: No such file or directory" I don't have any parport0 in my devs directory! how would I create one?
<ICXCNIKA> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ICXCNIKA> Hm. I can't download the things needed to play mp3s.
<ICXCNIKA> Says gstreamer is outdated or something
<nrdb> I am trying to run 'uisp' the avr micro programmer I am getting an error message "/dev/parport0: No such file or directory" I don't have any parport0 in my devs directory! how would I create one?
<Snake|FMJ> Is there a way to restart X so that resume desktop is reset to default?
<farous> Snake|FMJ: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<farous> is that what you are looking for?
<Snake|FMJ> farous: I did that but then the programs that it I had loaded still reloaded
<ICXCNIKA> ok I can't get mp3s to play.
<ICXCNIKA> It just keeps buffering.
<Snake|FMJ> my friends keeps on hanging on start up with GAIM, so he wanted to reset the resume desktop feature
<farous> i have no idea what ou are talking about
<firephoto> Snake|FMJ: you need to just make sure gaim is closed when you log out
<Snake|FMJ> firephoto: yes I know, but his KDE wont load to shut it down
<firephoto> oh..
<Snake|FMJ> It keeps freezing at the splash screen
<firephoto> is it a new install? or recent?
<Snake|FMJ> Recent i believe
<Snake|FMJ> Meh whatever, ill check it out later, he just got kicked offline again and im watchin full metal jacket, ill check back later
<firephoto> you can delete the ~/.kde/share/config/session/
<firephoto> should be an entry for for gaim, or delete them all
<Snake|FMJ> Ah ha! thank you :))
<ICXCNIKA> gstreamer doesn't seem to be working at all
<Snake|FMJ> ICXCNIKA: then get xine
<Snake|FMJ> !xine
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Snake|FMJ
<Snake|FMJ> :-/
<firephoto> xine doesn't play mp3's for me on the kubuntu box (amarok)
<Snake|FMJ> Why not? lol
<Snake|FMJ> I dunno cant talk now
<Snake|FMJ> Watching war
<ICXCNIKA> couldn't find package xine
<Snake|FMJ> ICXCNIKA: its like amarok-xine I think
<Snake|FMJ> !info amarok-xine
<ubotu> amarok-xine: (xine engine for the amaroK audio player), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 46 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<Snake|FMJ> There
<ICXCNIKA> Uhh...okay.
<Snake|FMJ> ICXCNIKA: sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<Snake|FMJ> go into the config, set that as the engine
<ICXCNIKA> Couldn't find package
<Snake|FMJ> Do you have uni/multi repos enabled?
<ICXCNIKA> I'm sorry. I'm new to Linux.
<ICXCNIKA> What?
<Snake|FMJ> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Snake|FMJ> ICXCNIKA: I assume you didnt do this either
<Snake|FMJ> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake|FMJ> Alright no more sorry
<fatejudger> what is the best way to view your CPU temp in Kubuntu?
<fatejudger> I figured that superkaramba might have a widget for that, but none work so far
<Tm_T> fatejudger: have you tried conky/torsmo?
<fatejudger> Tm_T: no
<fatejudger> Tm_T: which one is more KDE centric?
<Tm_T> they both are not KDE software
<Tm_T> torsmo is old, conky is just "updated version" of it
<fatejudger> well is there some KDE prog that I can use?
<Tm_T> ksensors
<fatejudger> I also was curious if anyone knew what the bandwidth overhead of running a VPN server was
<fatejudger> and whether that would be advantageous for constant sharing/streaming music and files
<fatejudger> I have a feeling my CPU doesn't have a temperature gauge
<fatejudger> I just stuck my CPU back in my computer without re-applying thermal paste
<fatejudger> I'm thinking it's gonna overheat soon
<neoncode> Is their a firewall enabled by default in kubuntu?
<fatejudger> no, it's Linux
<fatejudger> we're too cool for firewalls
<fatejudger> if you're THAT paranoid, you can get one though
<Tm_T> there is firewall installed and basically running bydefault
<Tm_T> it's part of kernel
<fatejudger> Tm_T: there is?
<fatejudger> Tm_T: well that doesn't really count
<Tm_T> it does
<fatejudger> Tm_T: that just closes ports
<fatejudger> Tm_T: and opens them
<fatejudger> Tm_T: any OS should do that
<neoncode> Hmmm... I set my gamecube to use my computer as a proxy but it's not sending anything to this. I checked with a packet sniffer. I thought a firewall might be blocking them
<Tm_T> fatejudger: iptables, oh, all those nice GUI "firewalls" are just GUI for iptables
<neoncode> Well whatever it is, how do I tell it to allow all comunications with a certan IP.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Tm_T> ;)
<neoncode> wonderfull, I'm glad that I litraly do have all day... (it's 7:03 AM and I plan to stay up all day... stayed awake though the night and all...)
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> 0904 here
<Tm_T> andno, no sleep last night
<Tm_T> did this whole morning: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current-temp.png
<neoncode> sleep is for the week. I even got out a 2ltr bottle of diet coke. I used to be addcted to the stuff for about 3 years I drunk nothing else. I went off it but I kinna need it for fast caffine.
<Tm_T> nice background, eh?
<neoncode> *weak
<Tm_T> diet coke? no sugar? yuuukk
<neoncode> Whatever. It's caffinated and I have like 4 bottles of the stuff. Bring it!
<Tm_T> yuh'
<Tm_T> nocloud: liked the background there?
<nocloud> what background?
<nocloud> i've got a question
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can upgrade from Hoary HedgeHog to Breezy Badger?
<Tm_T> whooops
<Tm_T> nocloud: ignore my question
<Tm_T> !distupgrade
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tm_T
<Tm_T> hmm
<nocloud> !distupgrade
<nocloud> ?
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to dapper Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<Tm_T> ah, there
<nocloud> and just curious, when is the next major release for kubuntu?
<cable21> hmm
<Tm_T> nocloud: year after hoary
<nocloud> when did hoary come out again?
<Tm_T> that means 6.04
<Tm_T> 5.04
<nocloud> ooh
<nocloud> so, next month then
<Tm_T> yup
<nocloud> awesome
<nocloud> thanks guys
<nocloud> going to attempt the upgrade right now
<neoncode> ok progress! my Gamecube is now talking to my PC.
<hoobustink> why is it that, these sequence of command drop my internet connection for outgoing: first command: iptables -F  2nd: iptables -A OUTPUT -j ACCEPT 3rd: iptables -A INPUT -j DROP 4th: iptables -A FORWARD -j DROP
<hoobustink> ?
<hoobustink> those were the command i typed from first to 4th and my connection outgoing was dropped
<hoobustink> any ideas?
<ttread> hoobustink, the INPUT needs to jump to ACCEPT also
<hoobustink> ttread why im not running any program inside my box
<ttread> hoobustink your computer needs to be able to accept incoming packets
<ttread> at least some of them
<hoobustink> hmmm so this iptables is totally different from fedora and redhat
<hoobustink> cuz if i do that i can still get internet connection
<ttread> yeah iptables is actually rather complex
<hoobustink> if i do those 4 commands above in fedora i have internet connection outgoing
<ttread> I don't know about RH/fedora, last time I used it was a couple of years ago
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can change my repositories in the kynaptic package manager?
<hoobustink> ttread do you have a basic iptables command for this that incoming should be blocked and outgoing is open?
<neoncode> How can I make it so that when one computer makes a DNS request for a certan URL my computer responds and tells this computer that that site is at my computers IP?
<ttread> !iptables
<ttread> hoobustink, if you block all incoming packets then you won't receive any data from the internet
<neoncode> !iptables
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can change my repositories in the kynaptic package manager?
<ttread> hoobustink, you could try this: http://netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//packet-filtering-HOWTO-5.html
<robotgeek> nocloud: kynaptic?
<robotgeek> nocloud: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<nocloud> 5.04
<nocloud> i'm trying to upgrade to 5.10
<robotgeek> nocloud: you might prefer the breezy upgrade guide?
<robotgeek> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<nocloud> i am looking at that and it tells me to change the repositories
<nocloud> that's where im stuck
<robotgeek> nocloud: all you need to do is to "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and replace all occurences of hoary with breezy
* frankps is away: Away at the moment
<nocloud> kate isn't giving me write access to save the changes....
<robotgeek> nocloud: then use the command line, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<eclub09> tai
<nocloud> okay, i think i got it
<nocloud> now, after that, what is the next step for me to do to upgrade?
<_grigory> sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade
<robotgeek> nocloud: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<robotgeek> nocloud: i hope you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<nocloud> i used " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop" command
<nocloud> does that install the kubuntu desktop?
<robotgeek> nocloud: nope, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<_grigory> how can i reload K-Menu in kde? something like "killall gnome-panel" but that works with in kubuntu
<robotgeek> nocloud: please pay close attention to the wiki page, don't just copy paste. read please
<robotgeek> _grigory: killall kicker?
<_grigory> oh... i tried "kde-panel", that didn't work :)
<_grigory> thanks
<haffe> Is there a cvsdistribution of ubuntu yet? That is, one that runs bleeding edge from cvs.
<robotgeek> haffe: dapper doesn't break enough for you :P
<haffe> robotgeek: No, dapper is quite stable on my machine.
<robotgeek> haffe: lucky you, not on my machine
<haffe> Only bad thing with dapper is that I can't play video fullscreen yet.
<neoncode> so, how do I make iptables awnser a DNS request?
<robotgeek> haffe: mplayer?
<haffe> Can't seem to find that package i apt-get
<hoobustink> in ubuntu where is the default rules saved for iptables?
<andrei> adept and synaptic is telling me that the last version of firefox is 1.07... i know that is not true... maybe i need to add some repositories... witch ones ?
<hoobustink> which file is loaded for iptables in iptables? /etc/where?
<_grigory> haffe: that(fullscreen video) could also be because of the _not-so-new_ video drivers
<haffe> Probably.
<Dany> <_grigory> i find you :)
<haffe> I haven't had the energy to investigate since dapper will be released in a month or so.
<_grigory> haffe: i had that problem, new ati drivers - and yay, works
<haffe> Ok.
<_grigory> Dany: good for you
<hoobustink> i wanna do iptables-save but i dont know where to save this
<haffe> _grigory: Ok, i have a 7800gtx, with newest drivers.
<_grigory> andrei: try installing it manually
<hoobustink> in fedora it is at /etc/sysconfig/iptables  what about in ubuntu where?
<_grigory> haffe: well, it worked only after i used automatix to install all those driver\player\codec thingies
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<_grigory> easyubuntu?
<robotgeek> haffe: zoom = yes in ~/.mplayer/mplayer.conf
<haffe> robotgeek: I can't install mplayer.
<andrei> _grigory: you mean with a apt-get call ?
<hoobustink> what ftp program to install is the most secure and can do virtual user accounts?
<_grigory> andrei: here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%281.5%29%7C%28firefox%29 are the instructions
<andrei> _grigory: thanx.... i'll do that .... but why isn't the latest version (of more programs not just firefox) listed in adept ? can i do something about it ?
<hoobustink> how do i restart sshd in ubuntu? does it have like service ssh restart?
<_grigory> andrei: i really don't know, i looked for 1.5 in the repos, couldn't find it, so i just did what that article said
<hoobustink> iptables -A block -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<hoobustink> opps sorry
<hoobustink> /etc/ssh# sshd
<hoobustink> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<hoobustink> :((
<_grigory> can anyone suggest _goog_ begginer's manual to C\C++?
<haffe> Try C++ direct by Steven Prata.
<haffe> _grigory: Are you just begining programing?
<_grigory> my most advanced program was winsock chat in VB
<_grigory> so i know the basics
<haffe> Ok, because C++ isn't a good beginers language.
<_grigory> yeah, that's why i started off with... mm... QBasic, about 7 years ago :) then stopped for a while though
<haffe> Ok.
<_grigory> and by the way, is there a way to install .ini driver files made for windows in kubuntu?
<haffe> Ummm, I don't think so.
<haffe> The closest is ndiswrapper.
<_grigory> a friend of mine have this asus wi-fi adapter, and is struggling installing it. one of the forum thread said to try that
<_grigory> oh, ok, ill digg into it
<haffe> How happy I am that I sprung for a Linksys with a rt2500chip.
<hoobustink> how can my firefox or konqueror load a java program? can the plugin be installed using apt-get ?
<robotgeek> !javadebs
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell hoobustink about javadebs
<robotgeek> hoobustink: download and install using "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<_juha> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
<_juha> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
<_juha> checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
<_juha> checking for gcc... no
<_juha> checking for cc... no
<robotgeek> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_juha> checking for cc... no
<_juha> checking for cl... no
<_juha> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<_juha> WTF?
<_juha> help me
<robotgeek> _juha: don't paste here
<_juha> sorry
<robotgeek> _juha: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<hoobustink> j2rel or j2sdk?? which one robotgeek ?
<robotgeek> hoobustink: j2re should be enuf
<Dasnipa`> sdk = developers kit
<hoobustink> anyone knows where to load my iptables scripts command during boot?
<Captainbraille> Hi, I'm trying to use "wine," but I keep getting this error "err:winecfg:load_drives GetVolumeInformation() for 'D:\' failed, setting serial to 0
<Captainbraille> err:winecfg:load_drives GetVolumeInformation() for 'E:\' failed, setting serial to 0"    What does that mean?
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<_juha> i need ubuntuaddons.zip were i go and download it
<rysiek|pl> talking about that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnofficialUbuntu504AddOnCD ?
<_juha> rysiek|pl: link dosnt work
<rysiek|pl> huh?
<rysiek|pl> _juha: the add-on CD link?
<_juha> yep
<rysiek|pl> well, it works on my box
<rysiek|pl> tried pinging?
<_juha> Page not found
<_juha> Now, there's an [WWW]  Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Add-On CD i klik this link
<rysiek|pl> yup, it's a wikipage with info on the add-on cd
<rysiek|pl> that's what I've found searching google for ubuntu addons
<_juha> http://www.ubuntulite.org/ubuntu_lite1.1.iso whats this?
<rysiek|pl> http://www.ubuntulite.org/
<rysiek|pl> read that :)
<alanon> How do I define default gpu in xorg.conf?
<Captainbraille> Anyone know how to fix 'wine' so it can load cdrom drives and the jack library?
<rysiek|pl> tried winetools?
<Captainbraille> lemme check it's a package, eh?
<rysiek|pl> nope, unfortunately not
<rysiek|pl> gimme a sec
<Captainbraille> oh, what is it? okay
<rysiek|pl> http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<rysiek|pl> that'll help you setup wine nice, easy and working (it even install... Internet Explorer for you :]  )
<Captainbraille> lol, thanks rysiek|pl
<rysiek|pl> no prob
<neoncode> How do I assign a new IP to my computer? prefrably while keeping the old one? is that possible?
<rysiek|pl> neoncode: let me guess: you actually have a laptop that you move from, say, work, to, say, home
<rysiek|pl> :)
<rysiek|pl> and you want to have your work-IP used while in work and your home-IP used while at home, right?
<neoncode> rysiek|pl: No, i'm trying to get gamecube linux running and I carn't be bothered to hex-edit the gc-linux image to change the IP address it looks for the nbd share on.
<rysiek|pl> oh
<neoncode> :)
<neoncode> so, how do I do it?
<rysiek|pl> ok, anyways, that should be fairly easy ;)
<neoncode> how?
<rysiek|pl> edited any conf files yet?
<rysiek|pl> just open Konsole
<neoncode> rysiek|pl: I <3 xorg.conf.
<neoncode> witch file do I need to edit?
<rysiek|pl> great :) you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<rysiek|pl> man interfaces will tell you a *lot*
<neoncode> rysiek|pl: Do what do I change...
<neoncode> *so what do I change sorry
<rysiek|pl> basically you have to add a new stanza to that file - read the manpage and you should know what to do
<neoncode> ok
<grajkoo> rysiek | pl: na tym ircu marnuje sie Twoj potencja chopie.. :P ;)))
<rysiek|pl> rofl, potencjal do czego? ciezko pracuje wlasnie nad stworzeniem sobie wypasionego usplasha :P
<grajkoo> zatem milej i owocnej pracy ...
<rysiek|pl> dzieki :)
<grajkoo> rowniez wracam do dlubania w systemie..:P
<rysiek|pl> heh
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<rysiek|pl> howdy
<KaoticEvil> anyone know of an email client that can import messages and contacts from a PST file?
<DjDarkman> hy ,everytime i put in a cd or a dvd in my drive ,a konqueror pops up ,it`s anoying ,how can i get rid of it?
<tomas_> hi guys, it seems that there is some problem with my /etc/hosts or something. everytime i start dapper my internet doesnt start and i have to do a sudo dhclient eth0 manually :/
<tomas_> it have worked before
<rysiek|pl> DjDarkman: I have been looking for a way to disable that for a week now. :/
<rysiek|pl> KaoticEvil: try KMail and Thunderbird
<rysiek|pl> tomas_: it's rather the /etc/network/interfaces file
<rysiek|pl> tomas_: are you using DHCP?
<DjDarkman> grr i heard it`s a kubuntu issue ,i hate this media thing...
<rysiek|pl> shit, obviously you do :] 
<rysiek|pl> DjDarkman: yep, but it's in the config *somewhere*
<tomas_> rysiek|pl: yes, and I have a router also. but it worked before
<rysiek|pl> tomas_: ok, have you ever edited any config files before? :)
<tomas_> rysiek|pl: off course :)
<tomas_> rysiek|pl: im not a n00b ;)
<KaoticEvil> rysiek|pl: neither of them can read a PST file :(
<tomas_> DjDarkman: cant it be changed in system settings?
<rysiek|pl> KaoticEvil: then try googling for a converter, or something like that
<DjDarkman> tomas_: nope ,it`s not there
<tomas_> DjDarkman: in service detection or whatever its called (i have it in swedish)
<rysiek|pl> tomas_: it can - in Dapper, KDE3.5.x
<tomas_> aha
<rysiek|pl> I have got 5.10, KDE 3.4, so I'm on my own here
<KaoticEvil> rysiek|pl: hmmm.. ok... ill give that a go
<tomas_> :/
<rysiek|pl> well, back to the dhcp prob
<tomas_> rysiek|pl: yes, please
<rysiek|pl> try editing /etc/network/interfaces
<DjDarkman> service detection?
<rysiek|pl> the man will tell you a lot bout that file (man  interfaces)
<DjDarkman> hmmm i`ll give it a try
<rysiek|pl> DjDarkman: It should be in System Settings, if you have KDE 3.5
<DjDarkman> rysiek|pl: i have kde3.4.3
<tomas_> auto eth0
<tomas_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<tomas_> shouldnt that work :/
<tomas_> =?
<rysiek|pl> it should :/
<tomas_> yes
<rysiek|pl> ok, try ifconfig
<tomas_> moki
<tomas_> ifconfig what?
<tomas_> i have used it for statically setting ip
<DjDarkman> i tried kde3.5.1 a few weaks ago ,but it was very unstable and consumed too much resources
<tomas_> but nothing else
<tomas_> DjDarkman: dapper works like a charm, almost :p
<rysiek|pl> just ifconfig (will write out your network interfaces settings)
<rysiek|pl> gimme a sec
<DjDarkman> tomas_: maybe i`ll try dapper via vmware :D
<tomas_> yes i know but what good will that do=?
<tomas_> DjDarkman: ;)
<DjDarkman> tomas_: the last time i wanted to ugrade to dapper ,i had to reinstall everything because of that
<DjDarkman> and i din`t migrate to ubuntu ,to always reinstall
<tomas_> DjDarkman: its better to do a fresh install, i have myself done the misstake of upgrading from breezy
<DjDarkman> tomas_: i think it should upgrade nicely if the stable dapper will be out
<tomas_> DjDarkman: hopefully
<tomas_> rysiek|pl: maybe this is a bug
<rysiek|pl> ok, I'm back
<tomas_> rysiek|pl: i could just create a file that has dhclient eth0 in it :/ and run it at boot time
<tomas_> rysiek|pl: but that wouldn't be a solution :p
<rysiek|pl> no, definetely not :)
<DjDarkman> so u say ,i`ll haveto w8 till dapper to kill that popup konqueror?
<rysiek|pl> tomas_: execute ifconfig and tell me, if there is a section for eth0 in it
<rysiek|pl> DjDarkman: maybe you'll get lucky and find the bloody config file
<tomas_> rysiek|pl: yes it is, i have a internet connect, i used sudo dhclient eth0 to get it up
<rysiek|pl> ah, right :] 
<rysiek|pl> ok, do: /etc/init.d/ networking restart
<rysiek|pl> and if something goes wrong - sudo dhclient eth0
<tomas_> aha :p
<tomas_> it complains about something :p
<tomas_> thank you :)
<rysiek|pl> but immidiately after networking restart - do ifconfig
<rysiek|pl> and see if your eth0 got configured by itself ;)
<rysiek|pl> ?
<tomas_> thanks, i will look at it
<rysiek|pl> tomas_: it complains about what? :)
<tomas_> a line
<tomas_> which i will delete
<rysiek|pl> which line :)
<tomas_> no important just my second network card that i dont use
<rysiek|pl> wait
<rysiek|pl> sometimes it's the small things
<tomas_> no
<tomas_> it was no important, believe me :)
<tomas_> im gonna do a reboot now
<rysiek|pl> ok, have it your way :)
<tomas_> see ya
<rysiek|pl> wait
<tomas_> thank you :)
<rysiek|pl> why reboot?
<tomas_> cause i want too :P
<tomas_> see ya soon :P
<tomas_> thanks
<tomas_> bye
<rysiek|pl> whatever :)
<rysiek|pl> cu
<rysiek|pl> I just don't get that guy - why reboot when /etc/init.d/networking will give him the same effect?..
<tomas_> rysiek|pl: guess what, it works ;)
<rysiek|pl> yay  :)
<tomas_> thanks :)
<rysiek|pl> next time - don't reboot, just do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rysiek|pl> it'll do exactly the same thing for the network interfaces :)
<tomas_> i know i know and i did, i just wanted to check
<rysiek|pl> :)
<tomas_> btw, do you know anything about vloopback?
<rysiek|pl> what's "vloopback"?
<tomas_> :p
<tomas_> you know amsn and kopete?
<rysiek|pl> I use kopete a bit
<tomas_> they only work with v4l devices and my firewire camcorder isnt one.
<tomas_> vloopback should be able to take a firewire stream and turn it into a v4lstream from what i have read
<rysiek|pl> that's something I haven't got a slightest notion of idea about :)
<tomas_> no one seems to :/
<tomas_> anyway
<tomas_> got to do some work
<tomas_> take care
<tomas_> bye
<rysiek|pl> cu
<rysiek|pl> be right back
<freeflying> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=55034#55034
<rysiek|pl> I'm back
<rysiek|pl> anyone knows, why the Redmond ksplash engine won't place the Action Text where I set it? (Action Text Position = 20,20
<rysiek|pl> )
<rysiek|pl> ?
<rysiek|pl> ok, nevermind, found the culprit
<Dany> who can help me with ndiswrapper &
<Hobbsee> Dany: !ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> works pretty well
<Dany> <Hobbsee> ^(
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> Dany: work through that guide, and tell us where it stops working :D
<Dany> <Hobbsee>  i have asus wl 161 wriles adapter
<Dany> <Hobbsee> driver on asus.com
<Dany> not support kubuntu
<Hobbsee> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Dany> <Hobbsee> yes
<Dany> <Hobbsee> ndiswrapper work correct
<Dany> but devise
<Hobbsee> Dany: right, so what's your question then?
<Dany> <Hobbsee>  why devise dont work &
<Dany> sorry fommy english
<Hobbsee> so...ndiswrapper works, yet the device doesnt?
<Dany> yen
<Dany> yes
<Dany> ndiswrapper install inf file
<rysiek|pl> brb
<nuky> does anyone know what this error means when trying to mount an external USB drive? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/584852 i've formatted it previously in windows using NTFS.
<Hobbsee> nuky: paste your /etc/fstab to pastebin?
<Hobbsee> i have a problem with kubuntu dapper - with user 1, networking works before i log into kdm, yet stops somewhere during the login splash screen.  with user 2, following the same steps, this does not occur.  Does anyone know which files in ~/ would be effecting this?  Or should I ditch the entire profile, and start again?
<ronaldson40> how do i use my Irda port on my laptop
<ronaldson40> is there a GUI package for it
<nuky> this is my /etc/fstab: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/584859
<ronaldson40> And I have a toshiba satellite pro M30
<nuky> when i do it through the terminal using "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usbext" it mounts but i can't access it, even as root.. so i tried using the gui.. and i got the error message i showed before
<paines> hi
<ronaldson40> So if i add this line will it work for me
<Hobbsee> nuky: is the sdb1 really ext2?
<ronaldson40> where can i get a guide on fstab
<nuky> yes.. i think so..
<Hobbsee> ronaldson40: man fstab
<ronaldson40> anyway  where is the gui for Irda
<Hobbsee> nuky: i'd try checking man fstab to see that you got the syntax for the options correct...
<ronaldson40> On my windows I had a panel to enable the irda port
<Hobbsee> ronaldson40: apt-cache search irda
<nuky> thanks, i'll check it now
<ronaldson40> This is wat i am getting
<ronaldson40> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/584866
<ronaldson40> so wat do i do
<nuky> i've mounted my external usb drive but i can't access it as user. is the command to change the permissions, "sudo chmod 775 /mnt/usbext"? that doesn't seem to work..
<alexandre> Hi guys!
<alexandre> I'm new to Kubuntu (I've been using plain Ubuntu until now). I'm trying to set up kdm to show a user list, so they can simply click on their picture to login. Does anybody know how to do that? I knew how to do it with gdm.
<alexandre> Hello? Is anybody here?
<paines> yes
<paines> be patient
<oskari> hello everybody
* frankps is back.
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of a battery charge graphing util for ACPI (not APM)? I think I have a misbehaving battery that instantly loses charge after a few mins use.
<paines> LeeJunFan, ksensors
<LeeJunFan> paines: thanks.
<paines> isn't lee jun fan the name of the master of the green sword in the movie crouching tiger hidden dragon ?
<marcez> hi all
<marcez> how can i restart net?
<marcez> i need a shell command
<paines> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<marcez> thanks
<LeeJunFan> paines: I dunno about that, if it is I didn't catch it. It's actually the birth name of Bruce Lee.
<paines> LeeJunFan, ic.
<_pako> c' qualche italiano che puo' aiutarmi?
<maenty> hi, all
<ryanakca> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<maenty> I just finished installing Kubuntu.. however, when it loads the OS, no picture is sent to monitor anymore
<maenty> Probably when it starts X.
<Olegs> guys do you know when licq 1.3.2 will be available for Kubuntu?
<ryanakca> ever since I updated xserver-xorg-core, I only have 2 resolution choices... 640x680 and 800x600. How do I get my original 1240x768. and yes, I have run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". I'm on dapper, btw
<pulver> Olegs: im running it now so it must be in the dapper repos
<Olegs> hm
<ryanakca> Olegs: to dapper or breezy?
<Olegs> breezy
<ryanakca> Olegs: it will never be added...
<Olegs> :(
<Olegs> too bad
<Olegs> dapper is no use for me yet
<ryanakca> Olegs: the packages in a stable version of ubuntu/kubuntu are frozen meaning no upgrades will be added
<Olegs> ryanakca: can I add from dapper repos?
<Olegs> to breezy?
<ryanakca> Olegs: I dont think so...
<bla|patrick> hi
<ryanakca> Olegs: can you compile from source?
<bla|patrick> good topic... need a howto that explains how to compile a driver for (k)ubuntu
<marcez> that command don't work very well
<marcez> i had to reboot
<Olegs> ryanakca: I will try if there will be no deb package
<Olegs> because it requires certain libs that are not avalable in stable breezy as well.
<bla|patrick> ok... i need a general how to that explains how to compile :|
<bla|patrick> and 2nd question.
<bla|patrick> i have a surce driver for my wifi usb stick
<bla|patrick> do i need kernelmodules for this driver?
<ateves> hi, i have a question concerning the kubuntu install CD. in ubuntu, the package ndiswrapper-utils is part of the CD. i can only go online via WLAN, so i cannot download it once kubuntu is installed. so i have to know if it is part of the CD.
<bla|patrick> ...
<bla|patrick> :'(
<bla|patrick> help :|
<ryanakca> Olegs: why dont you just update to dapper?
<ryanakca> Olegs: if you want it THAT bad....
<Olegs> dapper is beta stage now
<Olegs> AFAIK . and according  to changelog it has no i18n sypport.
<ryanakca> Olegs: so... you could test it...
<ryanakca> Olegs: ahh... meh... you could also wait a month or two till dapper is released
<Olegs> ryanakca: I'm testing too many things already - need something working, do I :)
<Olegs> ryanakca: sure, yes.
<ryanakca> ever since I updated xserver-xorg-core, I only have 2 resolution choices... 640x680 and 800x600. How do I get my original 1240x768. and yes, I have run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". I'm on dapper, btw
<pradeepto> Riddell: around?
<ryanakca> yes... I was about to ask that too
<ryanakca> for some reason the adept-updater wants to remove kubuntu-desktop, and he's the maintainer...
<pradeepto> ryanakca: heh , off all things kubuntu-desktop???
<ryanakca> yes... and I want to keep kubuntu-desktop
<pulver> ryanakca, i may be wrong about this, but doesn't it want for some pkg to remove an openoffice dependancy (+openoffice), and openoffice is in the kubuntu-desktop meta-pkg
<ryanakca> ahh... meh... I just wont upgrade.... I'll wait for someone to fix the repositories...
<pulver> hehe yeah..
<pulver> thats what i did anyway, let it remove openoffice and reinstalled in afterwards, may be some better way though, im pretty new at this
<bufalo_1973> hello
<maenty> Hi, all! Could someone help me with Xorg-porblem?
<bufalo_1973> I have a problem with my mouse (well, trackball): middle clicking does nothing
<maenty> Any experts around?
<ryanakca> maenty: Help us help you by telling us your question :)
<maenty> ryanakca: The question is: I keep getting "No Signal" after it starts the X
<maenty> ryanakca: I have already edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put the right refresh rates there, no help
<ryanakca> maenty: I'm not expert in X, but I'll try to help you...
<maenty> ryanakca: I have been told that nofs might help, but I don't know how to use nofs
<ryanakca> try running this: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<maenty> I just finished installing Kubuntu, the first time I tried to load it did that already
<maenty> btw, it never asked me root password yet.. sudo asks pw, right?
<maenty> I mean I haven't typed in root password anywhere
<ryanakca> maenty: odd... sorry... I dunno....
<maenty> I tried startx -fs nofs
<maenty> didn't help
<ryanakca> wait... no
<ryanakca> no no no... I'm still half asleep
<maenty> I don't know how to use that -nofs thing
<ryanakca> sudo asks you for your user password
<maenty> ah.. ok
<ryanakca> you will never be asked for a root password because there is none, as a security feature....
<maenty> I thought sudo is a command where you can run a command as root
<ryanakca> it is
<ryanakca> you just put in your normal password
<maenty> in ubuntu/kubuntu it's different? alright
<maenty> roger that
<ronaldson40> nuky are u there
<maenty> ryanakca: when i type this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, will it ask me to give in some parameters?
<ryanakca> yes
<ryanakca> maenty: open konsole
<ronaldson40> or could someone help me with my SD card reader
<ryanakca> maenty: then type this in: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maenty> ryanakca: I'm currently in Windows XP, I have to boot back to linux
<ryanakca> maenty: it'll ask for a password. type in the password you used to log in
<ryanakca> ok... I'll explain it to you first
<ronaldson40> Anybody with a toshiba laptop with SD card reader..?
<ryanakca> it'll look as if the password isnt being typed in, if your used to windows, but it is.... the space after "Password:" is supposed to remain blank, even while you type your password
<ryanakca> then hit enter, and it'll connect you.
<ryanakca> maenty: mind if I msg you?
<maenty> okay, so it's same as when I connect to a linux shell with putty, the *s never show
<ryanakca> yes
<maenty> ryanakca: no, I'm very thankful for your help, msg me plese
<ronaldson40> Anybody with knowledge of SD card config
<rysiek|pl> ronaldson40: what do you need?
<ronaldson40> hi
<ronaldson40> See i have a toshiba
<rysiek|pl> aye
<ronaldson40> when i put in the SD card into the slot
<ronaldson40> it does not detect anythin
<rysiek|pl> first question: do you have Windows installed on that box too?
<ronaldson40> yes
<ronaldson40> why
<rysiek|pl> and it detects it ok?
<ronaldson40> yes in windows it works
<rysiek|pl> (just making sure it's not a hardware problem)
<ronaldson40> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/584866
<rysiek|pl> ok, let's start the debugging then ;)
<ronaldson40> this is my fstab
<ronaldson40> sorry ignore that
<rysiek|pl> huh?
<ronaldson40> thats the wrong paste
<rysiek|pl> yep, it is :)
<rysiek|pl> we don't need ftsab at the moment
<ronaldson40> k
<rysiek|pl> hotplug subsystem should detect it and mount it, without it being included in fstab
<ronaldson40> when i insert the card into the slot it does not detect it
<rysiek|pl> so: remove the SD card if it's inside, then do (in console): sudo dmesg -c
<rysiek|pl> (that'll clean-up all the debug messages, so that next time we get only those card-related)
<ronaldson40> do u want to see it or its ok
<rysiek|pl> no, not now
<rysiek|pl> just ignore the output
<ronaldson40> k
<rysiek|pl> ok, now insert the card
<rysiek|pl> wait a few seconds
<rysiek|pl> and: sudo dmesg
<rysiek|pl> (or dmesg without sudo - it should work too, actually)
<ronaldson40> yah did that
<rysiek|pl> and past the output in pastebin
<ronaldson40> nothin is showing ....
<rysiek|pl> hmmm
<ronaldson40> its just goin to the next prompt
<rysiek|pl> ok, let's tru something else then
<ronaldson40> k
<rysiek|pl> ls -l /dev/sd*
<rysiek|pl> wait
<rysiek|pl> wrong :)
<ronaldson40> k
<rysiek|pl> ls -l /dev/ | grep sd
<rysiek|pl> any sda's or sdb's or sdc's or sdd's in output?
<_asmerkin> a question. Do you know a graphical interface for Wine?
<_asmerkin> Kde interface
<ronaldson40> one sec
<rysiek|pl> _asmerkin: never heard of anything like that, but try winetools
<rysiek|pl> _asmerkin: http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<ronaldson40> rysiek|pl
<ronaldson40> i will paste it??
<ronaldson40> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/585054
<ronaldson40> check this link
<rysiek|pl> ok, checking
<rysiek|pl> I'm looking into it, and you might want to check these out:
<rysiek|pl> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75678.html
<rysiek|pl> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23554.html
<rysiek|pl> ok, great, so we have the bastard detected - or at least so it looks like
<rysiek|pl> ronaldson40: pastebin me your fstab now, if you can
<ronaldson40> k
<ronaldson40> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/585065
<rysiek|pl> smashing :)
<rysiek|pl> now do from console:
<ronaldson40> k
<rysiek|pl> sudo mkdir /media/sd_card
<rysiek|pl> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sd_card
<ronaldson40> k done
<rysiek|pl> these should give no output
<ronaldson40> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<rysiek|pl> mounted?
<rysiek|pl> aa
<maenty> Could anyone help me and tell what is nofs and how to enable it?
<ronaldson40> I am gettin this
<rysiek|pl> thought so
<rysiek|pl> gimme a sec
<maenty> nofs apparently should help me to start X without having "no signal" in the screen.
<maenty> all refresh rates and other stuff is ok, so it has to be this nofs thing
<rysiek|pl> ronaldson40: try: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sd_card
<ronaldson40> k
<ronaldson40> root@RON:~# sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sd_card
<ronaldson40> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/sd_card busy
<ronaldson40> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /media/sda1
<rysiek|pl> d'oh. ok, not bad :)
<rysiek|pl> now, do you remember what files you had on this sd?
<rysiek|pl> (so that we know that we've mounted the right device ;) )
<ronaldson40> yes
<rysiek|pl> ok, so now: sudo ls -l /media/sd_card/
<rysiek|pl> and tell me, if these are the right files ;)
<ronaldson40> sda1 is my ntfs EXt HDD
<ronaldson40> i am still grtting the same thing
<Ras420> hello, i am running kubuntu 5.10, and i am trying to install wine, (also i just installed fresh couple hours ago) so i used the apt-get command to install gcc, but i keep getting this error" configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" i am also very new to debian type systems
<rysiek|pl> ronaldson40: what thing? and why didn't you tell me you know what sda1 is? :] 
<ronaldson40> sorry
<rysiek|pl> ronaldson40: what is the "thing" you're getting?
<HymnToLife> Ras420> why the hell do you want to install gcc ?
<HymnToLife> it has nothing to do with wine
<Ras420> to compile
<HymnToLife> you don't need to
<HymnToLife> there are binary packages of wine around
<rysiek|pl> gimme a sec, I'll give you guys the repos ;)
<rysiek|pl> # wine repos
<rysiek|pl> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Ras420> HymnToLife: yeah, i just like to compile from source
<HymnToLife> Ras420> really ?
<rysiek|pl> the gentoo way :)
<HymnToLife> it's lots of hassle for nothing :/
<HymnToLife> yeah, get gentoo then lol
<HymnToLife> and I think if you "like to compile", you would have build-essential instlled ;)
<rysiek|pl> HymnToLife: well, the hassle sometimes pays - e.g. I *need* to compile clamav, for example (the repo's binary is always outdated)
<HymnToLife> rysiek|pl> yeh but not always
<HymnToLife> especially for beginners ;)
<rysiek|pl> true... true...
* rysiek|pl was just about to scream "Whazzup!" but he managed to hold himself back
<Ras420> HymnToLife: im a former freebsd user, and it just seemed like everything worked better when it is compiled from source, so everything is native to the system, i could be completely wrong, but thats what i am used to doing
<HymnToLife> well
<HymnToLife> if you still want to compile from source
<HymnToLife> run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<HymnToLife> to get rid of that error ;)
<Ras420> ok
<HymnToLife> and also sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<HymnToLife> to install all the headers and libraries needed for compiling
<Ras420> oh
<rysiek|pl> ok, gonna play some nasty quake or freeciv, cu all later :)
<Ras420> E: Unable to find a source package for wine
<rysiek|pl> Ras420:
<rysiek|pl> add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<rysiek|pl> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<rysiek|pl> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<brodel> is there a way for meto turn off the trash?  I am never going to use it.
<rysiek|pl> (I think its "source/" but you better check it on sourceforge)
<rysiek|pl> brodel: use Shift+Del every time ;)
<rysiek|pl> gotago, cu all
<ninHer> hi all
<brodel> Yeah, I know that, bu tI was hoping I could just hit delete.
<brodel> or do it via the mouse
<brodel> if there was a delete option on the mouse menu that'd work fine.
<Ras420> yup, that was correct url
<Ras420> well, thanx for the help
<_mike> hey guys i just updated to dapper... and now when i restart i never get into a graphical interface... im always stuck at the command prompt... how do i fix this?
<shawkins> updating to dapper is not recommended for production environemtns..
<shawkins> as far as fixing it, consider typing startx in the command line
<_mike> i did i got some x11 error
<shawkins> I've had reports of people not upgrading well to dapper, so this may not work
<shawkins> ok, does it have internet access? or is it dial-up
<_mike> has internet
<shawkins> ok, you updated to dapper through changing the sources or?
<_mike> sources
<_mike> apt-get dist-upgrade
<shawkins> ok, sweet, I had that same problem with my  currrent computer, however, I just did an update, so if you would, type 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<shawkins> if that doesn't work I really couldn't say what to do
<shawkins> but I just did that not more then 5 minutes ago
<shawkins> and it fixed it fine
<shawkins> however, before doing it, make sure it doesn't remove kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-deskto
<shawkins> as it tried doing that to me, if it does try to do so just do a normal upgrade
<_mike> ok im doing it now
<_mike> i hope this works
<shawkins> I do too, because I don't know how to fix it otherwise
<shawkins> of course.. if you did do an update not to long ago, it could have already taken out your ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<shawkins> so... once its done updating tell me, we'll see about the two *-desktops
<_mike> when its done where woulkd i see that
<_mike> and it just finished
<shawkins> if you have ubuntu, type 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' if kubuntu, 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<shawkins> adding sudo in front of those
<_mike> damn
<_mike> it says i need to get 226mb of archives
<_mike> i guess i didnt have it>?
<shawkins> yeah, that'd be it
<shawkins> do you have dsl or any other highspeed?
<_mike> cable
<grumy> hallu
<shawkins> ok, then it shouldn't take to long, I have dsl and it only took 5 minutes or so
<shawkins> hello grumy
<grumy> hi shawkins
<_mike> y would it remove the desktop
<shawkins> its a break in dapper
<grumy> how do u do?
<shawkins> it happens every so often, thats why its not made for production yet, if you still wish to use dapper, just be careful when updating
<shawkins> grumy: pretty good... about to go to work :) all kinds of fun
<grumy> i wanna ask sumthing
<shawkins> whats that?
<grumy> how to install yahoo messenger
<_mike> once the final version is out...will i be able to update it through the beta dapper no probleM?
<pussfeller> i should be able to watch vids stored on a remote samba resource thru a wireless connection, right
<pussfeller> thats not that much thruput
<pussfeller> but xine is choppy
<shawkins> I don't know if there is a yahoo messenger for linux, however, use gaim or kopete depending of in you have kubuntu or ubuntu, take some getting used to, but not to hard
<grumy> i know
<grumy> im used it rite now
<grumy> but some features that gaim not support
<_mike> shawkins: and what do u prefer gnome or kde and y?
<shawkins> yes _mike, it'll be a simple apt-get dist-upgrade, I do it every so often to get the latest updates, every few days
<shawkins> _mike kde by far, I love all of its programs it has intergrated with it, Allows me to do almost anything I want, its own browser, chat programs, development programs, everything I need
<shawkins> grumy may I ask what it doesn't support?
<grumy> 1. windows user cannot send file
<pussfeller> the av stuff related to IM progs is iffy at this point in linux
<_mike> and did i lose all my files in the update?,,, just curious
<shawkins> grumy I would try kopete, but I don't know anything else to try
<_mike> like my mp3s and documents... i also had stuff on my desktop
<shawkins> _mike you should be fine, doing updates only updates the system, nothing more, I gotta go
<shawkins> they should all be there
<_mike> ok thanks
<_mike> take care
<oskari> who use kaffeine or xmms
<k-mandla> HI!
<Kr4t05> Well, I just completely removed GNOME
<Kr4t05> Yay 4 me.
<noteventime> 'ello
<k-mandla> howdy
<noteventime> I have a PDF file i want to OCR with kooka, Any ideas how?
<eidolon> hey folks, what's the 'current tech' as far as what to use for a media player - i'd like to view MOV's and MPG's.. and potentially WMF (using appropriate DLL's).  last time i set this up i used mplayer, but that was about a year ago.  suggestions?
<noteventime> kaffeine
<noteventime> is the best KDE choice
<noteventime> Although MPlayer is still good
<eidolon> kaffeine was crashing like crazy last time i tried it.
<Kr4t05> I use XMMS, simply because I
<Kr4t05> am used to Winamp
<eidolon> uhh.  not for MOV and MPEGS you don't, do you?
<Kr4t05> But, XMMS is audio only
<Kr4t05> I missed that part of your question.
<Kr4t05> :P
<eidolon> right, that has very little to do with the question i asked, but thanks for playing :)
<Kr4t05> sorry
<noteventime> XMMS is nice although I like using Kaffeine and amaroK better
<eidolon> amarok is fantastic, but is being twitchy for me :(
<noteventime> aidolon: How?
<eidolon> mayube because i'm running amarok with the artsd plugin... (cuz for some reason that's the only way i could get MP3's working)
<eidolon> noteventime: lockups.  stop playing.  having to use xkill to kill the process - hitting the 'play' button and nothing happening, etc.
<eidolon> amarok IMHO is very poor at reporting when it has problems :(
<noteventime> :) try running it through the conole
<noteventime> and read the output
<eidolon> welll, lets see.
<eidolon> *tries*
<noteventime> hejsan :D
<eidolon> working cleanly now, figures.
<eidolon> anyway, lemme try kaffeine on an mov file.
<noteventime> :|, use it and hope it crashes :P
<noteventime> By that i mean amaroK
<eidolon> hee :)
<eidolon> now, on to kafeine :)
<larsivi> is anyone using kmail/kpgp?
<eidolon> in kaffeine, i do "open url"
<eidolon> and type "http://www.dlmag.com/videos/CES2006-Dualcor-Interview-480-h264.mov"  (the mov i want to view)
<eidolon> and get "No URI handler implemented for... (that url)"
<eidolon> wtf?
<eidolon> i use kmail.
<larsivi> eidolon: but do encrypt/decrypt openpgp messages?
<eidolon> nope.
<nxv__> has anybody here an asus mypal running with synce and can help me getting it running too?
<k-mandla> is anyone able to listen to the streaming audio at yahoo music/launchcast?
<rysiek|pl> hi again
<k-mandla> has anyone gotten kubuntu stickers from that site in germany?
<maenty> ryanakca:
<rysiek|pl> noteventime, got something for you: http://rysiek.ath.cx/stuff/usplash_test_640x480_matrix.tar.bz2
<maenty> hi ryanakca, thanks for trying to help earlier. I did get it finally to work by re-installing drivers. I am not allowed to send private messages
<rysiek|pl> (if you're still interested in creating your own usplash theme, that is ;) )
<maenty> ryanakca: 16:55 [freenode]  -!- Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer.
<rysiek|pl> maenty: register with freenode
<rysiek|pl> whois maenty
<rysiek|pl> argh :)
<maenty> ryanakca: I wrote you many messages while you were helping me, but I later noticed the status window and realised that you didn't get any of my messages
* Kr4t05 is away: Work
<neoncode> running ksysgaurd as root(under kdesu) is safe right?
<rysiek|pl> neoncode: I suppose it is, as long as you don't start to mess things up manually
<rysiek|pl> like sending manually some strange signals to, say, init ;)
<neoncode> rysiek|pl: The only reason i'm running it like that is that so I can kill applications. I don't know how to do it via the CLI.
<rysiek|pl> well, as for the CLI:
<rysiek|pl> ps aux | grep name_of_the_program
<rysiek|pl> and then kill process_id
<rysiek|pl> or kill -9 process_id
<rysiek|pl> man kill - I would suggest reading this
<neoncode> rysiek|pl: I haven't gotten the hang of pipes yet. and i'm still not sure what grep even does?...
<rysiek|pl> and if you need to kill the programs, you can use ksudo ksysguard, off course, but just saying you have to be careful *what* you kill
<rysiek|pl> noencode: man grep? :)
<rysiek|pl> grep filters the input
<rysiek|pl> grep word - will give you all the lines from input, that contain the word
<rysiek|pl> so ps aux | grep app_name will give you information on all processes that have a anme "app_name" :)
<neoncode> rysiek|pl: I'm playing with linux on my gamecube again, i'm running a nbd server apparently and when I launch it from konsole it returns me to the command prompt so I don't know how to stop it. Thus ksysgarud
<rysiek|pl> nbd server? gimme a sec :)
<rysiek|pl> like, Network Block Device?
<rysiek|pl> tried /etc/init.d/nbd start and /etc/init.d/nbd stop?
<rysiek|pl> (or was it /etc/init.d/nbdd?..)
<neoncode> rysiek|pl: I dunno, it's just mentioned in the gc-linux guide...
<noteventime> rysiek|pl: Hows usplash going?
<neoncode> Oh and is it normal to have about 10GB more free diskspace after emptying my trash? (on my computer, duh)
<rysiek|pl> noencode: ls -l /etc/init.d | grep nbd
<rysiek|pl> and paste the output here
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: up-and-running, with my new slick usplash :)
<noteventime> Nice
<noteventime> how?
<rysiek|pl> I've got something for you
<noteventime> ok :)
<rysiek|pl> http://rysiek.ath.cx/stuff/usplash_test_640x480_matrix.tar.bz2
<noteventime> :D ok
<neoncode> rysiek|pl: That command gives me nothing...
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: there is/was a bug in usplash scripts, if you want it to run on any other mode than the standard one, just search google for +USplash +vesafb.ko +insmod +error
<rysiek|pl> it's in the bugzilla
<rysiek|pl> noencode: ok, so it's not there
<rysiek|pl> try: man nbd
<rysiek|pl> maybe you'll find some info there
<noteventime> :D o
<noteventime> k
<neoncode> How can I tell what programs are useing witch ports?
<rysiek|pl> hmmm... there was a way... look into /etc/services
<rysiek|pl> !services
<ubotu> I heard services is to view and alter system services, use one or more of rcconf, sysvconfig, sysv-rc-conf, update-rc.d or ls, ln and rm in /etc/rc?.d/
* rysiek|pl goes to get some tea
<ryanakca> maenty: I see
<ryanakca> maenty go /msg NICKSERV REGISTER <password>
<ryanakca> maenty: then you'll be able to /msg
<Canard_1> When you use the file rollerand wish to extract a file to directory that you need root to write to, how do you do it?
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: off course you realise how hilarious what you've just said was? :)
<ryanakca> rysiek|pl: yes, I do... 45 minutes after the event :)
<rysiek|pl> Canard_1: huh?
<rysiek|pl> :)
<ryanakca> rysiek|pl: I do tend to be a bit slow :P
<ryanakca> rysiek|pl: I also do tend to eat lunch at 12:30 :)
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: you better hurry, then its 7pm already!
<Canard_1> I want to extract a file to /var . But it says I need root access to write to that directory. Is there any way to do it using the file roller?
<rysiek|pl> "file roller"?
<ryanakca> rysiek|pl: I take it your in europe somewhere.... and from your /whois, poland?
<Canard_1> File Roller- It called itself ark.
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: well, ok, it's seven PM in Poland, got me there :)
<rysiek|pl> Canard_1 - ah, the Ark :)
<rysiek|pl> Canard_1: I would suggest doing it a little differently
<rysiek|pl> 1. unpack the file to a directory you have write privs
<rysiek|pl> 2. copy the unpacked files to /var with: sudo cp source(s) destination
<Canard_1> Ahh... okay. I was just wondering if there was a shortcut. Is it the same with files. When I open a file I do not have write access to with the current account, is there any way to save it with the root account without opening up the terminal?
<rysiek|pl> nothing I know about
<rysiek|pl> unless you start Ark with "Run as root" in KMenu
<Canard_1> Ahh.. many thanks.
<rysiek|pl> no prob
<Canard_1> Enjoy your lunch
<rysiek|pl> that was supposed to go to ryanakca, I suppose ;)
<ryanakca> hmmm... I allready had my lunch, but thank-you, I did enjoy it :)
<Canard_1> Well... carry it on to tommorow
<ryanakca> lol, I will
<Canard_1> Enjoy that lunch, and to a lesser extent your breakfast
<ryanakca> lol... breakfast is WAY better than lunch.... :)
<rysiek|pl> Well, I still have my supper ahead of me ;)
<Riddell> pradeepto: hi
<kj2006> hello :)
<kj2006> does anybody here know parted in the knoppix implementation?
<kj2006> i have resized some ntfs partitions and i am now trying to format new reiserfs partition on the free space
<kj2006> but the formatting options in the menu are greyed out
<kj2006> anyone?
<kj2006> rysiek|pl: are you here?
<slow-motion> hallo
<ryanakca> where is your public key and secret key saved?
<rysiek|pl> kj2006: yep, what's up?
<rysiek|pl> kj2006: can you pastebin or paste me on /msg the info on your partitions?
<asmerkin> hi, i'm having problems with OpenGL
<rysiek|pl> asmerkin: what kind of problems?
<asmerkin> do you know what i have to do to play games with opengl?
<asmerkin> i cant use aplications that uses opengl
<rysiek|pl> heh, have a 3d accelerated graphics card and proper drivers
<rysiek|pl> what's your graphics card?
<asmerkin> yeah, i've a GForce FX5200
<ryanakca> where is your public key and secret key saved?
<rysiek|pl> huh?
<asmerkin> i have to install Nvidia drivers?
<asmerkin> or kubuntu installed it?
<rysiek|pl> asmerkin: I suppose you have to install them
<rysiek|pl> ubotu tell asmerkin about nvidia
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: what's with the keys?
<ryanakca> rysiek|pl: where are they saved?
<asmerkin> thanks
<ryanakca> rysiek|pl: gnupg.... pgp... encryption....
<asmerkin> what's ubotu?? its a bot?
<rysiek|pl> asmerkin: yep
<rysiek|pl> ubotu tell asmerkin about ubotu
<prague> hello everyone
<ryanakca> asmerkin: a severly bloated blootbot :)
<nuky> hi, do you know what library i need to get jabber on kopete to work? i know it's a library for sll but i'm not sure which one it is..
<asmerkin> ahh, it's good
<rysiek|pl> ryanakca: I don't. I don't have gpg nor pgp keys generated. only keys I have are ssh keys in ~/.ssh
<asmerkin> ubotu tell me about kernel
<nuky> sorry, i meant for ssl
<rysiek|pl> nuky: ssl or ssh?
<rysiek|pl> nuky: ssh in ~/.ssh
<rysiek|pl> gotta go guys
<rysiek|pl> cu all later
<asmerkin> thanks, i'm installing Nvidia drivers
<asmerkin> do i have to install another package before use openGL Libaries?
<nuky> ssl.. because on the guidelines for setting up the connection it says to enable Use protocol encryption (SSL)...
<nuky> i found out that the package i have to install qca-tls.. but how do i get kopete to see where it is?
<nuky> is there any way of getting back the shell command history from before what's in the .bash_history file?
<nocloud> does anybody know how to install ATI drivers on kubuntu?
<ufo> nocloud: dapper?
<ufo> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide there is for fglrx and dapper
<_daniel_> Hey anyone here able to run banshee ?
<nocloud> does the driver come included with the breezy install?
<nocloud> or do i have to install itafter i install breezy?
<_daniel_> I get a dbus message error when run banshee
<_daniel_> but Apparently is just a kubuntu problem
<nocloud> how can i tell which video driver is currently installed on my system?
<_daniel_> nocloud, you look the modules that are loaded
<_daniel_> and the modules you can load
<_daniel_> and if you want to know exactly which module you are using look in xorg.cong
<_daniel_> s/cong/conf
<kj2006> wohoo!'
<kj2006> !!
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kj2006
<kj2006> successfull install
<kj2006> the kubuntu unbstaller was actually very nice!
<warnaud> hello
<kj2006> ::=)
<prague> damn this is a nice OS...
<kj2006> <--happyhappyhappyjoyjoyjoyjoy ;)
<ben> hi
<prague> hi
<ben> can anyone recomend a cd ripper other than kaudiocreator
<ben> it's probably just me but i find it very hit and miss
<prague> k3b
<prague> but i think there are some things that need to be installed first
<ben> i didn't know k3b can rip as well
<warnaud> anybody can send me a link or telle me how to reconfigure locales in iso 8859-15 on dapper ( I have edited /etc/locale.alias and /etc/environment ) but I've got perl warning on executing dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kj2006> brb changing os for testing...again :-)
<ben> thanks prague, it looks like K3b can rip
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: there was an error in that tar archive I gave you a link to
<ben> is dapper due to be released in March or April?
<rysiek|pl> now it's fixed (I have no idea, how did I manage to fcuk it up in the first plase o_O)
<rysiek|pl> ben: 6.04 -> 04 is april I believe :)
<ben> tahnks
<rysiek|pl> no prob
<noteventime> rysiak|pl:ok
<asmerkin> hi,
<asmerkin> can you help me?
<asmerkin> the cdrom drive doesn't appear in media:/
<kj2006> and there
<kj2006> now the winxp partition works too
<kj2006> *signs a happy song* all installation complete :)
<asmerkin> sombebody help me please
<kj2006> lol sings even :)
<asmerkin> the cdrom drive doesn't appear in media:/
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> asmerkin: Take a look if its   listed in /etc/fstab
<asmerkin> ok
<asmerkin> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<asmerkin> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<asmerkin> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<asmerkin> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<asmerkin> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     vfat    defaults        0       0
<robotgeek> asmerkin: don't paste in here
<asmerkin> /dev/hda4       none            swap    sw              0       0
<asmerkin> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<asmerkin> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<asmerkin> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<asmerkin> i don't understand that
<asmerkin> ok
<asmerkin> excuse me
<asmerkin> what i have to do?
<asmerkin> i need help
<gurumeditationer> with what?
<nuky> hey, i was wandering if someone could help me with an installation problem i have with kubuntu.. i want to install it on a sata drive machine but it halts during the installation at the part where you are meant to choose the partitions, saying that it did not find any available meadia to partition..
<nuky> do you know why this is?
<sharp896> your controller does not supply drivers that kubuntu can use
<sharp896> something like that
<asmerkin> i need to put an access of the cdrom drive in media:/
<gurumeditationer> #kwrite
<gurumeditationer> oops wrong window
<asmerkin> i can't take out the cd
<nuky> i just googled controllers and linux installations but i'm a bit confused.. is that a thing in the BIOS? or something needed in the kernel of the distro that i'm installing?
<noteventime> asmerkin: Sorry I had to go for a while, try sudo umount /dev/cdrom0
<noteventime> ops
<noteventime> i mean /media/cdrom0
<rysiek|pl> nuky: what Kubuntu version, what disk vendor/model?
* mijndert decided to throw his windows partition away 'cause kubuntu rocks (used xp for school)
<nuky> i'm trying to install breezy... the pc i have is a fujitsu siemens scaleo p.. i'm trying to find out which model my disk is
<noteventime> nuky: Why?
<nuky> to see if there are drivers for it supported by linux.. hmmm
<asmerkin> how can i do for the cdrom drive appear in media:/
<noteventime> add it to fstab, or use kcontrol
<noteventime> nuky: There are VERY few HDs that aren't supported in Linux
<asmerkin> ok
<nuky> ah i'm trying to install linux onto it.. it's a new pc with a single sata drive.. when i run the installtion cd, it halts at the point where the partitions are created, saying that it found no partitionable media..
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> i just install an IRC server
<blackflag> ircd-irc2
<blackflag> but canot find usefull documentation for it
<noteventime> man ircd
<noteventime> maybe
<noteventime> nuky: Kubuntu?
<noteventime> nuky: Are you connected to the internet, which version is it?
<nuky> yeah, i'm trying to install kubuntu (breezy)
<ninHer> hi all
<noteventime> nuky: if your not afraid you could try dapper
<noteventime> ninHer: 'ello
<nuky> i am connected to the internet on this machine.. but i want to install kubuntu on another one..
<nuky> oh, does that have sata support?
<ninHer> hi noteventime
<nuky> just checking the site for dapper... thanks
<noteventime> I sun linux on sata
<blackflag> also man ircd is not really usefull
<noteventime> ok
<nuky> what version of linux do you use?
<noteventime>  /etc/ircd?
<nuky> noteventime: did you have to do anything other than the normal installation process to get it working?
<noteventime> nuky: Nope
<noteventime> Nuky: you have free space, don't you?
<noteventime> non-partitioned
<nuky> yeah i have a few partitions on the sata pc that are free
<noteventime> nuky: You could delete the free partitions
<noteventime> I think kubuntu tries to make new ones
<noteventime> That might be why it fails
<nuky> ahhh i see what you mean.. i'll try that now..
<nuky> if it doesn't work, i think i'll try dapper.. it's only a month away from release right?
<noteventime> yes
<simian> i've tried dapper a couple of times but it always has problems with x
<noteventime> simian: Really, I've been running it for a while
<simian> noteventime: did you have to configure anything to get x working?
<simian> I tried it on two different laptops and had the same problem, I must be really unlucky
<sharp896> ok, so installed kubuntu (5.10) and i get the login...and i login, and now it's my username@ubuntu:~$
<noteventime> simian: I'm running it on a laptop right now :D
<sharp896> what do i do from here
<noteventime> You have gotte ninto the terminal :S
<sharp896> i too am running this on a sata laptop
<sharp896> yeah...how do i get to the gui
<sharp896> like how the live disc just puts you there
<noteventime> try this: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<sharp896> password?
<noteventime> sharp896: You should get into the GUI the same way the Live cd gets you, there must be something wrong
<noteventime> sharp: Your password
<sharp896> kdm already running
<noteventime> Hmm try pressing ctrl + alt + f7
<sharp896> i just followed the setup like it said
<me2win> startx
<me2win> sharp896, startx
<noteventime> He shouldn't need startx
<me2win> either that or your runlevels are f00ked. you would have to run telinit 3
<sharp896> what does ctrl alt f7 do because it is just a blinking cursor now
<noteventime> :S it should get you into GUI from terminal
<noteventime> There is something wrong with your GUI system
<me2win> sharp896, when you start up the computer, it takes you straight to command line?
<noteventime> I think he gets to the KDM login
<sharp896> when i press the power button, it says the runlevel is 0
<noteventime> (s)he*
<me2win> lolz
<me2win> yeah
<noteventime> :)
<me2win> you need to change the runlevel, like i said
<me2win> do this:    sudo telinit 3
<sharp896> i don't know how to do that
<sharp896> ok, it's booting
<noteventime> I'm not prejudicious
<me2win> heh
<sharp896> ok, it did this last time before i just reinstalled it again...it's 'checking battery state' and just sits there
<me2win> restart it
<sorush20> what package do I install to get osx style kde toolbar?
<sharp896> that's where it sits when i restart
<sharp896> just sits where it's checking the battery
<sharp896> ok, starting from the beginning.  default install, press enter
<sharp896> enter, enter, enter
<sharp896> do not config network at this time
<sharp896> hostname: ubuntu
<Heinkel> hello
<flixor-> hy Heinkel
<Heinkel> i have a fresh kubuntu install
<Heinkel> 5.10
<Heinkel> i have 5 partitions on my harddisk
<Heinkel> it is dualboot
<Heinkel> 2 of the partitions are ntfs
<Heinkel> i cannot access them
<Heinkel> ??
<me2win> you need to mount them Heinkel
<flixor-> you have to mount them
<HymnToLife> !tell Heinkel about ntfs
<flixor-> do you know the linux names for those partions
<Heinkel> hey i thought they were mounted?
<me2win> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Heinkel> in etc/fstab ...
<me2win> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> from memory, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Heinkel> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<Heinkel> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<Heinkel> does not this mean that i have mounted?
<HymnToLife> !tell Heinkel about pastebin
<noteventime> Means you can mount
<sharp896> ok, deleted all partitions, made a new primary partition of 10gb and a swap partition of 2gb
<HymnToLife> that's a big swap
<HymnToLife> ho many RAM do you have ?
<sharp896> 2gb
<HymnToLife> you don't even ned any swap with that much RAM...
<HymnToLife> need*
<flixor-> Heinkel: go to
<Heinkel> i found the doc....i am reading hard right now, will come back with questions (after further failures :P))
<flixor-> ehm Heinkel do mount in the console so you can see wich partitions are mounted
<flixor-> dont paste it here
<Heinkel> first make directory in /media/, like /media/winxpsys - and then mount device to that directory..right?
<rysiek|pl> yep
<flixor-> is your ntfs partion in /etc/fstab Heinkel
<Heinkel> yes flixor
<rysiek|pl> ok, gtg, cu all
<Heinkel> it says filesystem = /dev/hda1 mount point = /media/hda1
<me2win> @chuck
<Eruantalon> Hi, I am having troubles with my audio programs in kunbut. One day (I can't remeber wether I installed extra software or something...) amarok wouldn't start because of a segfault, same problem with mplayer and vlc. Juk and kaffeine runs with a problem... Could anyone tell where to look for a solution to this problem. I have already searched the main ubuntu forums but to no succes. I have tried uninstalling differnet pieces of software to see we
<Eruantalon> ault. My guess is that one of the audio libraries are defunct but i can't figure out which where. Where to look?
<HymnToLife> heinkel > you have to change the mount parameters
<HymnToLife> see here
<HymnToLife> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<sharp896> ok, well i doubt i'll be keeping this config anyway, i just want it to work
<Eruantalon> am i going to have to reinstall kubuntu?
<me2win> Eruantalon, which audio engines are you using? alsa? xine? gstreamer?
<me2win> sharp896, im not sure why it does that
<Zappa> has anyone managed to get xgl+compiz working on dapper with an ATI card?
<sharp896> does what
<Eruantalon> me2win: I don't really know i have a lot of them installed
<Eruantalon> My programs segfault before they even start...
<me2win> go into adept and try reinstalling xine, and alsa
<sharp896> ok, i entered my name, username, and pass.  it's not rebooting after it ejected the cd
<me2win> sharp896, are you using a live CD or its an install?
<Eruantalon> ok to sec
<sharp896> install
<sharp896> they don't really give you an opportunity to screw this up...i just made partitons, selected my timezone and user name
<sorush20> guys I have kxdocker but I don't know how to turn off my current kde menu
<sharp896> but sho nuf, doesn't want to work
<me2win> sharp896, thats really wierd, something must have gone wrong at install, ive had it happen to me once where i isntalled it fine it seemed and it just didnt want to boot up, i would suggest reinstalling if you can
<sharp896> ok, well this would be three times in a row
<Eruantalon> alsa-base?
<sharp896> it's doing the post-reboot stuff
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i need HELP!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to repristinate files removed by RM ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just moved all the workspace files but i deleted all the eclipse preferences :(
<me2win> sharp896, did you remove the CD from the tray after restart?
<sharp896> jah
<me2win> and close the tray>
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> please
<sharp896> otherwise it would go back through the initial setup
<me2win> did you close the tray? lol
<me2win> Tallia1Kubuntu, no
<sharp896> yeah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> me2win: isn't there a version of rm that keep file in a trash?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like the one from kde..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or better. that use kde trash
<sharp896> selecting res...1280x768
<nuky> that would be quite useful.. a version or mr with a trash option..
<Eruantalon> me2win: Still no luck
<stian> im a complete linux newbie, and i need some help.
<Eruantalon> Any other ideas?
<stian> How do I go about to install this app? http://everythinglinux.org/TkApache/
<stian> kubuntu off course
<stian> its .pl files
<stian> what do i do with em?
<sharp896> ok, i'm at the ubuntu login now
<me2win> sharp896, is it command line or GUI?
<sharp896> and here we are...again...at the command line
<stian> does anyone have a program that i can monitor connections on my apache server with?
<me2win> stian, not sure
<me2win> Shachaf, try   sudo telinit 3
<me2win> again
<me2win> sharp896, rather
<sharp896> i'll try, david...err me2win
<me2win> lol
<Zappa> has anyone managed to get xgl+compiz working on dapper with an ATI card?
<sharp896> GET IT?!?!?! david letterman and paul shafer?@?!?!?!
<me2win> !compiz
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<douglas> If I want to set up a samba share with kde's graphical interface, How do I make it so when a windows machine try's to access it it doesn't ask for a username and password?
<sharp896> ok, i did that and itasked for a password
<sharp896> i typed mine in, and it said command not found
<Eruantalon> stian: tail -f /var/log/apache/acces.log
<me2win> TELINIT 3
<me2win> ?
<Eruantalon> :-P
<stian> ill try that now
<sharp896> let me try again, i probably typed it wron
<sharp896> g
<sharp896> haha, like that
<me2win> haha
<stian> tail: cannot open `/var/log/apache/acces.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<stian> ?
<sharp896> ok, it switched to runlevel 3
<me2win> now do startx
<stian> to s's
<stian> but nothing happens
<sharp896> ok, there's a lot of crap on the screen, but to put it short, it didn't work
<me2win> sharp896, ok do this
<stian> how do i monitor my apache server and the connections on it "live"?
<sharp896> fatal server error, no screens found.  xio fatal error, fatal error 104
<me2win> sharp896, type this in
<sharp896> ok
<me2win>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Heinkel> are there any other GUI text editors than kate in default kubuntu 5.10?
<Heinkel> i get problem starting kate :(
<sharp896> ok, i'm at the res selection screen
<me2win> Heinkel, dont think so, but there is nano
<me2win> sharp896, select your res
<sharp896> done
<rysiek|pl> ...and back again
<Heinkel> me2win:  is nano texteditor or waht?
<Eruantalon> I used to be able to do this: mplayer /dev/video0 and it would show the input from my videocard. Now mplayer is defunct at my end so i am looking for another progrma to accomplish the same... Any ideas?
<me2win> Shachaf, now make sure your runlevel is 3 and restart i guess
<stian> how do i monitor my apache server and the connections on it "live"
<me2win> Heinkel, yeah, its default and its a text editor, but it works INSIDE the console, try it, its built in sudo nano whatever.txt
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: what do you mean "Defunct"?
<Eruantalon> segfault
<sharp896> is there an easy command to reboot
<Eruantalon> everytime i start it
<me2win> sharp896, restart
<Eruantalon> Along with amarok, vlc and other audio programs
<rysiek|pl> sharp896: reboot
<Eruantalon> Kaffeine still works though
<sharp896> must be superuser to reboot
<rysiek|pl> sudo reboot
<me2win> sharp896, sudo restart
<rysiek|pl> :)
<me2win> err reboot
<me2win> lol
<sharp896> what's sudo for/mean
<rysiek|pl> Set User DO
<sharp896> thanks
<rysiek|pl> wrong:
<rysiek|pl> Super User Do
<rysiek|pl> do as root
<Crowbar> sudo safely escelates your privledges without making you root.
<sharp896> ah
<Eruantalon> Is there a way to make kaffeine or xine work as mplayer?
<sharp896> that makes a lot more sense
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: it's just a segfault, no error msgs?
<Eruantalon> yes
<rysiek|pl> tried upgrading?
<Eruantalon> Newest packages all around
<rysiek|pl> damn
<Eruantalon> I've tried removing the sound libraries iv'e tried installing them all
<Eruantalon> Nothing help
<rysiek|pl> strange, I must say
<rysiek|pl> hmmm, as you say it's not only mplayer, but also Amarok and so on
<Eruantalon> I think i am going to have to reformat my computer.... But that is no guarantee that it will work aftaerwards... it'll be the same packages
<rysiek|pl> I suppose it's something with the soundserver or something
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: do a memtest first
<zax1> heya, can any one help with networking with windows issues ?
<rysiek|pl> yep, go for it zax1
<zax1> i just installed kubuntu on another machine, and attached to my network
<Eruantalon> memtest?
<zax1> the linux machine can see the windows ones perfectly
<zax1> but the windows machines cant see the linux ones
<zax1> what do i neeed to do on the linux box to get the windows to 'see' it
<rysiek|pl> what do you mean by "see"?
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: when you boot-up your Kubuntu machine
<rysiek|pl> there's an option in GRUB boot menu: memtest
<Eruantalon> hmm tried that recently came up perfect. Besides the programs crash immedeatly after i load them and EVERY time
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon, gimme a sec, I'll give you a link with info
<Eruantalon> gotta be some sort of conflict between to libraries
<rysiek|pl> ah, disregard that
<rysiek|pl> do they crash immidiately after loading them?
<Eruantalon> I can tell you as much as juk, xine, kaffeine and audacity still works
<zax1> the windows box cant see the linux box, under computers in network neighborhood
<Eruantalon> without a flaw
<rysiek|pl> zax1: you have to setup Samba
<rysiek|pl> the Linux box(es)
<rysiek|pl> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<rysiek|pl> !tell zax1 about samba
<Eruantalon> So what i gotta do is figure out what it is that vlc, mplayer, xmms and amarok has in common that xine, kaffeine and juk doesn't
<zax1> rysiekpl, how do i do it ? i am at the samba config, and workgroup is set properly, it all seem fine to me
<rysiek|pl> gstreamer, I suppose
<rysiek|pl> zax1: is the Samba server running?
<sharp896> ok, it's been sitting at 'checking batterty state' since i rebooted
<Eruantalon> hmm yeah
<Eruantalon> in kaffeine it tell me that is is using engine: kaffeine?
<zax1> i dont know rysiekpl, how do i verify it ?
<_david> Eruantalon: engine is gstreamer (that's the default one)
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: and I suppose mplayer and the other crashing apps use gstreamer
<me2win> sharp896, whats the longest you've ever given it
<_david> Eruantalon: they forgot to add gstreamer there
<Eruantalon> ok., i am going to try to remove all traces of gstreamer then
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: remove gstreamer, mplayer and other crashing apps
<_david> Eruantalon: what files don't work?
<rysiek|pl> and install them anew
<rysiek|pl> but remember to remove the config files, too
<rysiek|pl> zax1: in console: ps aux | grep smb
<Eruantalon> rysiek|pl: Ok
<sharp896> well, we're going on, what, close to 10 minutes now?
<Eruantalon> trying that well get back to you
<rysiek|pl> ok
<zax1> wht am i looking for
<_mihai> newbie question: where are the linux passwords stored?
<rysiek|pl> paste me on priv what the command returned
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: /etc/shadow
<rysiek|pl> but you won't be able to read them - they're md5summed
<_mihai> well
<rysiek|pl> zax1:  paste me on priv what the command returned
<sharp896> ! it's doing something...maybe...the screen just went blank
<ubotu> sharp896: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mihai> and how do hackers proceed ?
<rysiek|pl> rofl :] 
<_mihai> it's for educational purposes
<zax1> i cant paste its on a nother comp
<_mihai> sincerilly
<zax1> it has 2 entries
<Eruantalon> _mihai: They use a lookup table
<zax1> 1 is about the smb conf which is open with kate
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: they usually get the privs through security holes
<zax1> the other is about grep smb
<_mihai> aham
<rysiek|pl> zax1: you're looking for smbd
<rysiek|pl> zax1: and nmbd
<_david> _mihai: but a hacker shouldn't even be able to read /etc/shadow
<zax1> have neither there
<rysiek|pl> zax1: ok, then Samba is not running
<_mihai> lookup table is someting like a relation between md5summed encoded text and text itself ?
<_david> _mihai: only root can read that file
<zax1> ok, how do i get it up and running, and get it to load when linux ius loaded ?
<_david> _mihai: yep, they're huge databases
<rysiek|pl> zax1: try: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<_mihai> got it
<rysiek|pl> zax1: or: sudo /etc/init.d/smbd start
<zax1> k
<_mihai> another thing
<_mihai> i want to configure a ssh server
<rysiek|pl> zax1: looking for a good tutorial I once used, gimme a sec
<_mihai> i'll have to istann openssh-server
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: yep
<_mihai> and after that?
<_mihai> config the port
<rysiek|pl> yep
<_mihai> cuz my isp won't let me play with 23
<_mihai> where is the config file?
<rysiek|pl> _mihay: it's port 22 by default :)
<zax1> i get command not found
<_david> _mihai: under /etc/ssh
<_mihai> well
<_mihai> yes
<_mihai> sorry
<rysiek|pl> zax1: giomme a sec
<_mihai> 23 is ftp ?
<zax1> sure
<rysiek|pl> zax1: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/troubleshooting.html
<rysiek|pl> this is a *real* lifesaver
<_mihai> so where is the conf file for openssh ?
<rysiek|pl> /etc/ssh
<_david> _mihai: scratch that, that's for the ssh client :)
<zax1> thanks rysiek
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: try reading the manual: man sshd
<_mihai> ok
<rysiek|pl> _david, )mihai: ooops, ma bad :] 
<rysiek|pl> _david, _mihai: no, it's not! ha!
<rysiek|pl> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<_david> lol :)
<_mihai> do you know why is linux far better than windows? beacause of the great community on which linux is based on
<_mihai> ;)
<Eruantalon> Back again... Can anyone tell my why all of a sudden xorg took up 800 megs of ram?
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: WTF?!
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: yep, that's true - but that's only possible due to being OpenSource, which enforces(!) the communities to get created
<Eruantalon> It used up all my ram and then it went for my swap when it filled my swap my computer just stopped working. It had to swap in memory just to move the mouse...
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: that's weird, never seen such a behaviour
<Eruantalon> Adept does something similar once in a while. That is why I usually use synaptic
<_mihai> ok i've just modified the port in sshd_config ... to Port XXXX... now how to restart the service, test it ?
<Eruantalon> I am still looking for a good package manager
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: ooops, like this: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: apt-get ;)
<_david> Eruantalon: or aptitude for a nice console gui
<Eruantalon> Yes that is good... But there is still some thing that it does not do for my (or i don't know how) fx how do i list all installed programs from one category?
<_david> Eruantalon: aptitude can do that, just browse the tree
<Eruantalon> I like synaptic because there is nothing i can't do. It is jsut so damn slow
<Eruantalon> just
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: it is slow, because it constantly needs to read data from the package db
<rysiek|pl> unfortunately, that's something that is rather hard do change :/
<Eruantalon> Yeah but adept is much faster
<rysiek|pl> I'd say Adept is dead slow
<rysiek|pl> but maybe I'm just too used to apt-get ;)
<Eruantalon> everything is slow compared to apt-get
<rysiek|pl> yep :)
<_mihai> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<_mihai> hmm
<_mihai> ?
<Eruantalon> I guess I am jusrt going to have to settle with apt and learn all the commands
<_mihai> after i ran sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<rysiek|pl> as above
<rysiek|pl> my bad, didn't check id previously, sorry :)
<_mihai> now... how to know if it works?
<Eruantalon> I know this is a Kubuntu forum... but does anyone know a distro with the same nice fully configured basic install as kubuntu but with newer packages?
<rysiek|pl> is this system accessible from internet?
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: is this system accessible from internet?
<_mihai> telnet localhost does not work... could not connect
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: it's not telnet
<Eruantalon> What i really want is debian i guess with some sensible default configs
<_mihai> rysiek|pl: ?
<_mihai> i know
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: ssh user@localhost
<_mihai> :)
<_mihai> ok where do i specify the port in the ssh command?
<_mihai> ssh -p XXX user@localhost ?
<rysiek|pl> ssh <user>@<server>:<port>
<rysiek|pl> wait, I'll check it ;)
<rysiek|pl> man ssh
<rysiek|pl> eh, wrong again :/
<rysiek|pl> ssh -p <port> user@serwer
<rysiek|pl> like: ssh -p XXXX rysiek@rysiek.ath.cx
<_david> rysiek|pl: I woul say the above was correct too?
<rysiek|pl> manpage suggests otherwise
<nuky> if i wanted to install the xfce desktop environment on kubuntu, what would i have to apt-get install?
<rysiek|pl> _david: ssh (...)  [user@] hostname [command] 
<_david> rysiek|pl: ok but doesn't hostname include the port (just guessing here) :)
<rysiek|pl> _david: now don't get too smart :P
<rysiek|pl> maybe :)
<rysiek|pl> nuky: xfce4 - Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up
<_david> I just have in memory that it was possible that way, but I can very well be wrong :)
<rysiek|pl> nuky: run in console: apt-cache search xfce
<rysiek|pl> read that list and choose what you think you need. I have never set up xfce
<rysiek|pl> _david: now you made me test it! :)
<_david> I wanted to test but haven't got an sshd server running :)
<nuky> thanks, i heard it was really clean and lightweight.. want to try it out.. :)
<rysiek|pl> xxxx@localhost:~$ ssh xxxx@192.168.0.6:22
<rysiek|pl> ssh: 192.168.0.6:22: Name or service not known
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why don't i have java in repositories??
<rysiek|pl> nuky: no prob
<slow-motion> n8
<_david> ahh, nooo, ok you were right :-D
<rysiek|pl> Tallia1Kubuntu: ah, but you do! :)
<Eruantalon> Sigh, I am giving up. Going to reformat the computer tomorrow... Damn i've gotta start all over with mythtv, ivtv, and all the others thing I used hours to install and config.
<Eruantalon> Thanks anyways
<rysiek|pl> ubotu tell Tallia1Kubuntu about java
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no... there's only gcj
<Eruantalon> Anyone know when the next version of kubuntu will be out?
<_david> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<_david> !javadebs
<rysiek|pl> read what ubotu told you, Tallia1Kubuntu :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my eclipse stopped working :(
<_david> yeah, the javadebs is usefull :)
<nuky> doesn't kubuntu release version at the same time as ubuntu? as in, will there be an equivalent dapper kubuntu next month?
<_david> nuky: I hope so :)
<rysiek|pl> Yep :)
<nuky> hehe me too... i'm waiting for it before i install on my main machine.. :)
<Heinkel> reboot brb...console works fine reads ntfs partition but not gui applications :(
<Eruantalon> So what you are saying is that there will be a new version of kubuntu out in about one month=
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: yep
<_david> Eruantalon: yep, the end of April if I'm right
<Eruantalon> Maybe i'll wait for that
<Eruantalon> Maybe I won't
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: I would try to fix your current setup
<Eruantalon> rysiek|pl: If you have anymore ideas i will welcome them
<rysiek|pl> although I can't think of anything that would cause such problems as you have
<Eruantalon> I'm just getting really sick of kubuntu
<rysiek|pl> except a hardware failure somewhere
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when dapper will come out
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<rysiek|pl> April :)
<_mihai> it almoust works (fuckin router and port forwarding)... anyway inside the lan works well... question: i've installed putty and if i type putty from the command line, i get an error: could not open display
<rysiek|pl> putty is a grafical app
<_mihai> yes
<rysiek|pl> you installed putty on your linux box?
<_mihai> but in ubuntu (gnome bla bla) it opened it in graphical mode
<Eruantalon> Seems to happen with all the distros i try, the first 5 month they are the shit but from there on there's nothing but trouble and everything starts to brake and i begin to research the price of a macontosh og winXp, Some one directs my at some new distro that does it all and doesnt have any of the problem of the previous one and i am in heaven again
<simian> yi thought putty was for windows
<_mihai> so... in ubuntu (not kubuntu) i've typed apt-get install putty
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: are you logged in as root, by any chance?
<_mihai> yes
<rysiek|pl> Eruantalon: it has to be hardware failure, then
<_david> _mihai: you know that you can login a sshd server with the ssh command?
<_mihai> and after the installation whas ok... i've typed putty
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: that's the problem :)
<rysiek|pl> _mihai, open a new konsole
<rysiek|pl> as a normal user
<_mihai> okk
<rysiek|pl> and type putty
<_mihai> rysiek|pl: it works... what was the bubu?
<rysiek|pl> when you run it from a konsole where you're logged in as root
<rysiek|pl> it can't establish a connection with the XServer
<_mihai> AHAM
<_mihai> ok
<_mihai> 10x
<Eruantalon> well goodnight
<rysiek|pl> nop :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can me explain what's wrong?
<rysiek|pl> gn8, Eruantalon
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/q8ayNh20.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> my eclipse stopped working in a meaningless way
<_mihai> question: my friend is logged in on my machine (by ssh). is there a method to display on his machine apps installed on my pc?
<rysiek|pl> Tallia1Kubuntu: I have no idea, maybe try #java or something like that
<me2win> _mihai, not necessarily
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: you mean like your friend usiong the GUI through ssh?
<_mihai> smth like that...
<rysiek|pl> _mihai: never played with that, but there is a way
<_mihai> just displaying let's say my xmms
<arafel> er, the one you already have running?
<rysiek|pl> mihai_: ah, that's easy: VNC
<mihai_> ?
<rysiek|pl> but that will not go through ssh
<rysiek|pl> gimme a sec
<rysiek|pl> http://ultravnc.sourceforge.net/
<rysiek|pl> or rather...
<rysiek|pl> http://www.tightvnc.com/
<rysiek|pl> that should do the trick
<rysiek|pl> but it is completely separate from openssh and needs setting up, an open port, and so on
<Heinkel> ok we try again
<rysiek|pl> Heinkel: what is the problem? :)
* rysiek|pl is once again astonished by "Sound of Silence"
<Heinkel> hehe...correct mounting of ntfs partitions
<_david> mihai_: If you want your friend to just run a graphical application you can also use ssh -X
<rysiek|pl> Heinkel: you want it writeable, or will read-only suffice?
* Heinkel sings "hello darkness my old friend...."
<Heinkel> hehe...it is enough with read-only
* rysiek|pl hears "people talking without speaking..."
<Tallia1Kubuntu> --with-qt-includes=/usr/include/qt3/
<rysiek|pl> Heinkel: ok, let's play with that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to avoid that every time in ./configure?
<_neoncode> Were is the kwin config file?
<rysiek|pl> Heinkel: are you registered with freenode?
<Heinkel> no..
<rysiek|pl> (so that you could write on priv)
<rysiek|pl> a
<Heinkel> will fix that tomorrow
<tidalwav1> hi, all
<tidalwav1> I'm trying to gey my wireless internet to work in flight 4
<rysiek|pl> Heinkel: join #heinkel-rysiek :)
<Heinkel> ah thanks
<tidalwav1> anyone think they can help?
<rysiek|pl> Tallia1Kubuntu: there is a way, something with an environment var (QT_INCLUDE_PATH or smthng like that)
<tidalwav1> ndiswrapper doesn't work :(
<rysiek|pl> search google
<tidalwav1> it did in Ubuntu 5.10
<mihai_> _david: ssh -X when?
<mihai_> _david: when already logged in?
<_david> mihai_: in your sshd config file you need to enable it, so it is allowed to run gui apps, than you can login with ssh -X user@hostname
<_david> mihai_: so before login
<_david> mihai_: but I don't exaclty know what needed to be edited in the sshd config file, but I think google (or someone else in this channel) knows :)
<mihai_> _david: aham... and after that just execute an app (ex. :~$xmms)
<_david> mihai_: yep
<tidalwav1> ok, I'll try it this way: where does kubuntu flight 4 store its network card settings, because it's definitely not /etc/network/interfaces ?
<mihai_> _david: 10x
<tidalwav1> anyone? :(
<mihai_> are there apps that transform a md5 pass in text ?
<Captainbraille> Hi, I'm trying to make a symbolic link for dev/hdd and when I click OK I get this.. "Could not save properties. You do not have sufficient access to write to /home/.wine/dosdevices/CD-ROM Device."   How do I fix that?
<arafel> mihai_: I don't understand what you mean, I'm afraid.
<rysiek|pl> mihai_: you can't transform md5 back to text - it's a one-way crypt
<mihai_> well... after viewing the /etc/shadow file of "secred data" i get some fancy sausage encrypted text just before an user name... can i decript it?
<mihai_> aham
<mihai_> ok
<_redondos> hello!
<mihai_> damn... i knew that (from php) but it didn't hurt asking :P
<_redondos> anyone can help me with JACKD
<_redondos>  ???
<_redondos> anyone can help me with JACKD ??
<arafel> _redondos: I don't use it, sorry
<_redondos> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> rysiek|pl: for all the option --qt-include-* which would be your paths?
<nuky> in kubuntu, is there an easy way to add a task to cron? i just want it to run "cat ~/.bash_history >> ~/.bash_history_all" every night because i'm still learning and i don't want to loose the steps i've carried out before..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nuky: kcron
<mihai_> how can i let a app to run even after i logout?
<mihai_> *an
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mihai_: logout as  user?
<mihai_> yeap
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or logout from kde
<crodler> anyone has a working vtun-nossl package?
<_redondos> anyone can help me with JACKD ??
<mihai_> let's say i have a shell account
<arafel> mihai_: I think you want nohup
<nuky> oh.. is there a way through terminal? i'd like to know the terminal procedure before using the gui.. but the tutorials online using a cron instance aren't too understandable..
<arafel> or possibly screen
<arafel> nuky: crontab -e :)
<nuky> thanks though.. i'll use it for my purpose now and figure out the terminal way in time :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mihai_: you have to put a script in /etc/init.d and a link in one of /etc/rcN.d
<nuky> ahhh... trying that now!!
<arafel> Tallia1Kubuntu: I'm not sure that's what he wants.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if a user logout all the process created by him are killed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in that way the script is run by root
<arafel> Tallia1Kubuntu: which is probably a bad thing
<arafel> you can leave processes running when you logout
<Tallia1Kubuntu> really? i dunno about that
<arafel> nohup or screen are the easiest ways
<mihai_> someone suggested screen
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ;) always learning :)
<rysiek|pl> Tallia1Kubuntu: sorry, was busy on another channel. My paths? I've not been compiling for Qt for a long time :)
<mihai_> how does that work?
<arafel> Tallia1Kubuntu: my fetchmail daemon keeps running even when I logout as a user ;-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> rysiek|pl: :)
<arafel> mihai_: man screen
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arafel: i don't have the minumum idea of what's fetchmail
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<arafel> but basically it creates a 'virtual' terminal you can attach or detach to
<arafel> Tallia1Kubuntu: it collects mail from remote mailservers and delivers it elsewhere.
#kubuntu 2006-03-11
<arafel> I use it to grab POP3 mail every 10 minutes or so, then deliver it to the local machine for filtering and stuff
<rysiek|pl> ok, that would be 'nuff for today for one rysiek ;) cu all ad good luck
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arafel: ;) ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> elsewhere?
<arafel> me? yes :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't even understand what that you have new mail when i lon in the shell
<arafel> the middle of that sentence is a bit weird...
<callie> lol
<mihai_> ok... i want to run bitchx and let it run even after i logout ... where does screen come in?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that "you have new mail" when...
<arafel> mihai_:  run it inside screen. check the documentation for screen for more details.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<arafel> Tallia1Kubuntu: it checks your local spoolfile (usually /var/spool/mail/user), and if it's got new mail tells you.
<Captainbraille> How do I make a symbolic link for /dev/hdd?
<arafel> if you want to know how it decides if it's new, you'll have to read the source, it's a bit involved :)
<mihai_> anyone familliar with this gadget: http://www.trendware.com/en/products/TW100-S4W1CA.htm ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<arafel> er. has the "load view profile" stuff been completely disabled in konqueror? or am I just missing something?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's a spoolfile?
<arafel> Tallia1Kubuntu: inbox, essentially.
<arafel> that's cutting some stuff out, but I'm guessing you use a GUI mailclient, and most of them don't care about any of this
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can you give me a tutorial on how to use it?
<arafel> no, I'm afraid not. "man fetchmail" or Google that for enough detail
<arafel> http://www.catb.org/~esr/fetchmail/
<__mikem> hey I have a problem, when I run glxgears I get this output
<__mikem> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<__mikem> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<markc> has anyone got persistence working on a flight4 liveCD ?
<mihai_> hmm i ran screen centericq
<mihai_> logged in on the irc network
<mihai_> now what?
<mihai_> how to detach?
<arafel> ctrl-a then d, by default
<arafel> you'll have to work out how to re-attach yourself. ;-)
<markc> anyone know if using a USB device called casper-cow will trigger saving user settings on the kubuntu flight4 liveCD ? (or is it only working with gnome)
<mihai_> screen -R
<mihai_> or if there are more screens opened screen -list
<mihai_> and then screen -R id
<arafel> ah, so you have read the docs. :)
<arafel> markc: haven't a clue, I'm afraid
<markc> arafel> fwiw I don't think it does... I've followed the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDPersistence instructions and no sign of any saved files
<mihai_> ok BIG QUESTION: can anyone tell me a good free shell host ??
<markc> anyone know of any way I could save my desktop settings (not my home dir content) so I could somehow reuse them on a future install ?
<mihai_> (screen enabled) :P
<markc> it drives me crazy having to go thru the same motions everytime I reinstall kubuntu
<mihai_> norton ghost :))
<markc> heh
<flixor-> well dont reinstall markc, why do you want to reinstall if it works, never change a winning team
<mihai_> flixor lol
<mihai_> good point
<mihai_> so... free shell ?
<mihai_> screen enabled?
<markc> flixor-> uhm, dead computers and setting it up for other ppl
<mihai_> please?
<flixor-> kee :) markc spreading the word always good
<flixor-> mihai_: free shell hosting always hard to find
<flixor-> why do you need it mihai_
<markc> I want to remaster the the dapper liveCD with a preconfigured KPPP and give away 1000s of CDs... but I have to figure out how to do the persistence thing first
<mihai_> well i've found one but it's like having an account on a internetless pc with no hard disk
<mihai_> flixor-: for some research... i'm taking a OS lecture at the university and they won't let us on our accounts only from inside the univ. lan...
<Steil> does anyone know what spellchecking in kopete depends on?
<mihai_> flixor-: and i want to improve some skills
<arafel> cheap shell hosting is easier, if that's an option
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<flixor-> do you have a computer inside the univ lan
<mihai_> flixor-: no... i'm not living in the univ's dormitories
<flixor-> do you know someone who does with a unix box
<mihai_> what is that?
<mihai_> :P
<me2win> stfu fatejudger
<arafel> mihai_: a PC running Linux, FreeBSD or similar
<mihai_> ahhh
<mihai_> well yes
<mihai_> ok
<mihai_> i got it
<mihai_> does bitchx have some detach options?
<arafel> not on its own, I think; been a while since I used it
<flixor-> you could use a program like screen
<mihai_> well... on my free shell account screen is disabled
<wimpies> Does anybody know if there is a package for AVIDEMUX
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to configure Samba to share folders without having to supply credentials?
<flixor-> anyway mihai, why dont you use a live cd, like for kubuntu and a good tutorail about the shell
<mihai_> i'm takind the tutorial right now :D
<_marc> hi all
<me2win> fatejudger, roundhouse kick it
<fatejudger> me2win: that was the dumbest Chuck Norris joke EVER
<me2win> fatejudger, chuck norris doesn't have to supply credentials to samba, samba supplies credentials to chuck norris.
<_marc>  hmmmm i hope chuck likes chicken sama credentials taste like chicken.
<_marc> samba even
<arafel> wimpies: you can use the Debian packages Christian provides easily enough, I think. See http://debian.video.free.fr/
<mihai_> is there a way to communicate with another user connected at a server trough the shell ?
<wimpies> arafel : ok thx
<_marc> you could try wall
<arafel> er, wall wouldn't make you any friends. try write or talk.
<fatejudger> W T F?
<mihai_> what shell should i use?
<_marc> zsh is quite a nifty shell
<mihai_> csh, ksh , tcsh zsh?
<mihai_> what is the difference?
<_marc> hmmmm I i dont know about csh ksh tcsh but compared to bash zsh is more flexible and tweakable.. and if configured propperly the autocompletion works even with scp, apt-get install, apt-cache shearch apt-cache show and so on
<markc> thanks for the help, see ya's
<_marc> its quite amazing to do scp -r * remotemachine:/home/user/do[tab] /ga[tab]  and see autocompletion kick in.
<arafel> the only thing to watch out for there is that most scripts are written for bash or sh, so if you want to modify them you'll need to understand those shells as well as zsh.
<mihai_> 10x 4 all
<Captainbraille> How do I make a symbolic link for /dev/hdd?
<_marc> true but honestly i havent seen a script written for bash that had to be modified befor it ran on zsh.. .99% of the scripts i came acros ran just fine.
<mihai_> well 10x 4 all the help
<_marc> yw
<GameOver69> hey guys i jus recently updated to dapper... and now mplayer opens and quickly closes every time i want to use it
<GameOver69> but it works in my browser and work in konsole
<marcez> hey i need helpp about pam_ldap
<marcez> ...anybody ?
<arafel> Captainbraille: what are you trying to do?
<anarko> hola
<anarko> se qu no sere el primero pero me podeis ayyudar?
<anarko> esque e mudado hoy a kubuntu y soi muy nooobbbb
<arafel> no hablo espanol (?)
<Captainbraille> arafel: I'm trying to get wine to play diablo 2, I read you need.. "d: -> /mnt/cdrom" and "d:: -> /dev/hdd" /dev/hdd is my cdrom drive
<anarko> hay alguien?
<arafel> you can't have d pointing to both...
<Captainbraille> arafel: this is the url I'm using .. "http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=49&iTestingId=1252&showAll=Show%20All%20Tests"
* arafel waits to see if Firefox crashes.
<balayhashi> anarko: #ubuntu-es
<arafel> oh, I see.
<GameOver69> anyone haev problems with mplayer when updating to dapper
<arafel> Captainbraille: ln -s /dev/hdd /dev/d::
<arafel> you might need to escape the : symbols, I can't remember.
<Captainbraille> arafel: thats all I have to do? =)
<arafel> Captainbraille: that creates a link from the /dev/d:: entry to the /dev/hdd device
<arafel> it seems an odd thing to do, but that's what they've got on the page, so...
<arafel> oops.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to use mplayer instead of kaffeine inside firefox?
<arafel> hang on, that's in ~/.wine/dosdevices - ln -s /dev/hdd ~/.wine/dosdevices/d::
<arafel> my bad.
<Captainbraille> sweet, let me try that out, be right back =)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to use mplayer instead of kaffeine inside firefox?
<arafel> Captainbraille: symlinks I can help with, wine I don't know much about, I'm afraid. ;-)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can tell me why everytime that i install from synaptics a new kernel image the /boot/menu.lts of grub sets value of hd that are wrong?
<_mihai> so... how to add applications to the "start menu" ?
<arafel> _mihai: right click the K, "menu editor"?
<Captainbraille> arafel: thanks, the symlink looks good =) How do I add the /dev/hdd to my user list so wine can access/ read it?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can tell me why everytime that i install from synaptics a new kernel image the /boot/menu.lts of grub sets value of hd that are wrong?
<Borelia> why cant i runt multilpe instances of xmms ?
<arafel> Tallia1Kubuntu: repeating the question isn't going to help...
<arafel> Captainbraille: if your user mounted the disc, you should already be able to have access to it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Borelia> doh ! it was in options
<_mihai> no search in the menu editor... that sux
<Tallia1Kubuntu> arafel: have you any idea?
<arafel> Captainbraille: failing that, check if the /dev/hdd node belongs to the cdrom group
<arafel> Tallia1Kubuntu: nope
* arafel doesn't use synaptics, or update the kernel image very often
<Captainbraille> arafel: Is this right? when I do "ls -l .wine/dosdevices/" I get this.. lrwxrwxrwx 1 captainbraille captainbraille 8 2006-03-05 16:06 d:: -> /dev/hdd -- and /dev/hdd is in yellow
<arafel> Captainbraille: you only have that one link? I have quite a lot in my dosdevices directory. isn't there some kind of wine setup program for this?
<arafel> as for the colour, I don't know what it signifies...
<arafel> the link looks okay, though
<Captainbraille> arafel: this is the whole thing I get "lrwxrwxrwx 1 captainbraille captainbraille 10 2006-03-05 14:44 c: -> ../drive_c lrwxrwxrwx 1 captainbraille captainbraille 10 2006-03-05 16:06 d: -> /mnt/cdrom lrwxrwxrwx 1 captainbraille captainbraille 8 2006-03-05 16:06 d:: -> /dev/hdd lrwxrwxrwx 1 captainbraille captainbraille 1 2006-03-05 14:44 z: -> /"
<arafel> ah. that looks okay, from my limited experience. I think you're reaching the point where you need #wine instead.
<Captainbraille> lol, I don't know about a setup program =\
<Captainbraille> there is a #wine !
<arafel> er, or whatever channel it is. might not be this server...
<Captainbraille> Oh, haha, I don't know the channel either =\
<arafel> from the winehq FAQ, it's #winehq. makes sense...
<Captainbraille> yeah, with the period?
<arafel> no, that's just konversation getting carried away
<Captainbraille> arafel: thanks for the help, I'll try there
<arafel> no problem, hope it works
<_mihai> what does mount mean?
<anarko> alguien espaol??
<Dasnipa`> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_michael> I messed up sudo somehow by changing the date a few hours into the future (mistakenly, as timezone was misset I suspect) and now su returns error if I try to reset the time to the correct time... any ideas of how I can fix it?
<twit_army> I can't get my ipod to work in kubuntu.  It looks like it's because the CONFIG_EFI_PARTION option was enabled when compling the kernel.  Anyone know of a way around this without having to recompile?
<twit_army> no idea here _michael
* twit_army tries to decide if he should recompile kernel to get ipod working....or find a distro where it already just works...
<_mihai> i have an asus a8n motherboard with integrated soundcard (5.1). in kubuntu it does not work (the 5.1 system) solution?
<twit_army> not sure on yours either _mihai, but a quick google search looks like it's tricky
<twit_army> do some research on google and see if you can find a solution
<_michael> anyone know the commandline to get into time&date settings? kdesu is broken for me
* twit_army is a newbie btw....just replying so you guys know someone else if alive in here ;)
<_marc> _michael how about switching machine off disconnect network to bypass ntpdate if installed then switch on set bios a few hours into the future sudo -i then set a root paswd. switch machine off plugin network and switch machine on... then login as root and fix your time problems.... wait a few hours and decide if you really want to go back to a rootless(crippled root) state...
<_marc> but first lookup how what the command is to activate rootaccount... i did that a while ago... sudo is handy but being able to login as root has its advantages..
<twit_army> to login as root you can try sudo su
<twit_army> may or may not work
<_marc> sudo passwd root to enable root account
<_marc> sudo su will not work if you not first set a password for root.
<twit_army> for the one with the sound problem...found a post where someone said they got the sound working on that mobo with the 2.6.13 kernel....so try upgrading the kernel I guess
<ryanakca> why is it that adept updater wants to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<_marc> what are you trying to uninstall.....
<twit_army> and another thing to try for the sound problem...quoted from elsewhere:  To get the SPDIF output working do the following:
<twit_army>  1) Stop alsasound: /etc/init.d/alsasound stop
<twit_army>  2) Edit /etc/asound.state . Find the section IEC958 Playback Switch and sets its value to true.
<twit_army>  3) Also sets IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA to 0
<twit_army>  4) Start alsasound: /etc/init.d/alsasound start
<twit_army> well, if no one know how to get the ipod working in kubuntu without recompiling the kernel....I'm off to either recompile or find a distro where it's not needed
<_marc> marc@peace:~ $ apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<_marc> Package: kubuntu-desktop
<_marc> Priority: optional
<_marc> Section: misc
<_marc> Installed-Size: 36
<_marc> Maintainer: Andreas Mueller <amu@ubuntu.com>
<_marc> Architecture: i386
<_marc> Source: kubuntu-meta
<_marc> Version: 0.55
<_marc> Depends: {on a ton of packages}
<_marc> Filename: pool/main/k/kubuntu-meta/kubuntu-desktop_0.55_i386.deb
<_marc> Size: 8948
<_marc> MD5sum: 2087cda5b29f8fc3e431201eba2d2263
<_marc> Description: Kubuntu desktop system
<_marc>  This package depends on all of the packages in the Kubuntu desktop system
<_marc>  .
<_marc>  It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are
<_marc>  not desired.
<_marc> Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<_marc> Origin: Ubuntu
<_marc> so if adept wants to remove only kubuntu desktop its no biggy
<globe> is there a way for me to use the windows display drivers for the intel855 chipset on ubuntu? (something like ndiswrapper?)
<andrea_> ?
<andrea_> hi
<andrea_> am i in the right place?
<ccc_> hi
<andrea_> i am trying irssi
<ccc_> if you're looking for #kubuntu, then yes :)
<andrea_> in case i could have problems with kde in the future.. :)
<andrea_> yes i am :)
<andrea_> see ya
<ccc_> _marc: correct
<_marc> ??
<ccc_> raveneye: kubuntu-desktop being a meta package, i.e. removable. i though it was a question :)
<raveneye> ah ok... no it was an answer actually... lol sorry for spamming all that shit btw i got carried away...
<ccc_> oh ok
<nuky> i have a slight problem with my "sudo apt-cache serach <keyword>" feature.. even after an "sudo apt-get update", when i type "sudo apt-cache search galeon" it doesn't return anything but when i do "sudo apt-get install galeon", it installs it.. how can that be? should it not find it in search if it's there to install?
<nuky> any help would be great! because i'm confused and not sure if my apt-cache/apt-get is working properly.. i don't want to mess up and dependancies or anything..
<JohnFlux> nuky: strange
<JohnFlux> nuky: does aptitude search   work?
<nuky> yeah aptitude works fine.. i just tried it.. is that something similar to apt-get? i haven't used aptitude before..
<callie> it showed up for me nuky
<nuky> hmmm.. it seems to be something wrong with my cache/search..
<nuky> does aptitude deal with depencies and the like in a similar way to apt-get? if i does, i might starting using that.. i opted for apt-get because i had probs with adept..
<raveneye> hmmmm you dont have to sudo apt-cache search just $ apt-cache search should work nicely...
<Datsunzoso> hey guys
<raveneye> hi Datsunzoso
<_jorge> hello
<Datsunzoso> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion#head-26d21f8b635c06a9858f7bef322b3821c7545598
<nuky> i'm still getting the same prob.. even without the sudo.. but apt-get update, has to be done with sudo?
<Datsunzoso> Im having  trouble with installing firrefox
<kameron> i haven't rebooted in nearly a month.. but when i did today, i got this message: "Loading UbuntuEBDA is big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage".. i use lilo. i couldn't figure out the problem, so i did a fresh install, to no avail, this still happens. anyone know the problem?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to create a fake empty file of a certain size?
<nalioth> Tallia1Kubuntu: "touch" creates empty files, but i'm not sure how to give it "size"
<Chousuke> Tallia1Kubuntu: you can also use dd to copy from /dev/zero
<nalioth> Chousuke: explain please?
<Chousuke> wait. fake empty file. hmm.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like a 100MB file
<Tallia1Kubuntu> with fake data inside
<Datsunzoso> im tryin to get something into the /opt folder but it says that i dont have permission!? any ideas
<Chousuke> Tallia1Kubuntu: if you want to make it so that it won't take any real space, then I don't know.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> non
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it have to take real space
<Chousuke> Tallia1Kubuntu: but with dd you can copy zeros from /dev/zero
<Tallia1Kubuntu> to obtain 100 MB?
<Chousuke> yes.
<Chousuke> dd if=/def/zero of=fakefile bs=1mb count=100
<Chousuke> or something like that.
<Datsunzoso> Can someone help me? I cant get firefox extracted into the /opt folder cause it says I dont have permission, any ideas?
<Chousuke> Tallia1Kubuntu: see the manual page for more details
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dd if=/dev/zero of=fakefile bs=1MiB count=100
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx
<Datsunzoso> help! :(
<Datsunzoso> cmon i know you guys r out there lol
<vge> you can do anything with sudo+command in console
<nalioth> Datsunzoso: did you follow the instructions?
<Datsunzoso> yea lol
<Datsunzoso> it says for firefox i gotta extract the gz file into the /opt folder
<nuky> where is the best place to find out about new kde software that's being released? i check kde dot news and kde-apps quite often.. is there anywhere else?
<Datsunzoso> problem is that when i try extracting it to it it says that i dont have permission to do it
<nalioth> that would probably be the best, unless you want to jump on a mailing list
<nalioth> Datsunzoso: sudo tar xvzf file.tgz
<nuky> Datsunzoso: maybe you should try to sudo it
<nuky> thanks :)
<Datsunzoso> problem that i have is that im a noob with this... this is only my 2nd day workign with linux
<vge>  sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.1.tar.gz
<vge> this is in the instructions
<vge> follow em "lol" :P
<Datsunzoso> lol
<Datsunzoso> well thanks
<Verithrax> Every time I try to view Flash in Konkeror it says it can't find an audio sink, nor a video sink, then crashes.
<songo> i want to install skype, 'apt-cache search skype' cant find it!!!!!
<nalioth> ubotu tell songo about skype
<jind> !google skype ubuntu
<ubotu> jind: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Borelia> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Borelia> like this
<nuky> is this channel's history avialble online anywhere?
* Kr4t05 is back (gone 08:26:28)
<songo> HOWTO get a high prioirity access to 'ps -A' to kill some process, i have VERY slow pc
<nalioth> Kr4t05: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<Snake__> has anyone tried this? http://sourceforge.net/projects/reaim/
<Borelia> anyone sucessfully using Zydas 1201 driver for usb wlan stick ?
<Datsunzoso> ok now when im using firefox, it takes a while to load a page
<Datsunzoso> it takes a long time to load a page
<nalioth> Borelia: /msg ubotu wireless
<songo> HOWTO get a high prioirity access to 'ps -A' to kill some process, i have VERY slow pc. it cant be that difficult
<Kr4t05> How do I add multiple users via terminal?
<Kr4t05> Rephrase: How can I create a user via terminal?
<nalioth> Kr4t05: adduser
<nalioth> er, sudo adduser
<nalioth> i hate double posting.
<_blackmore> Hi.  I'm having trouble upgrading to the kde 3.5.1 packages.
<_blackmore> I added one of the new package lists, and installed the pgp key, as per the instructions on the page on getting 3.5.1 working ...
<_blackmore> but if I sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... then it says that several packages are being "held back"
<_blackmore> I've also tried sudo apt-get update, and tried using Adept
<anarko> para hispanoparlanteS??
<anarko> quula es el canal para hispano aprlantes??
<anarko> parlantes
<Datsunzoso> chequea google
<Datsunzoso> debe de haber uno
<anarko> ok
<anarko> eske era kubuntu_es o algo asi
<anarko> k antes me lo an puesto
<songo> sta algum kriolu na zona?
<Borelia> nalioth:  thanks for the tip
<nalioth> Borelia: any time
<Datsunzoso> ...poop
<Datsunzoso> From the command line, type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer. The installer will instruct you to shut down your browser(s).
<Datsunzoso> ^^^ How would i do that command in kubuntu? ^^^
<Datsunzoso> sudo something but idk what lol
<unix_infidel> hey guys, i'm on a thinkpad and your acpi packge is auto configured to change governors on powernowd and cpufreqd to change when i plug in / out the AC adapter.
<unix_infidel> how can i configure this?
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<songo> skype doesnt work
<songo> skype unable to start
<songo> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nalioth> Datsunzoso: sudo <COMMAND>
<nalioth> songo: ask in #ubuntu how to fix it, if the wiki doesnt tell you
<Datsunzoso> yea i go it thanks :D
<unix_infidel> anyone for my ACPI / ac adatper / cpufreqd question?
<me2win> Datsunzoso, datsun!!
<me2win>  you got it to work?
<unix_infidel> rawr, anyone on my cpufreqd question.
<iquniex> hi
<unix_infidel> all i want is all this nonsense to NOT be enabled and me to be able to manage it with userspace governor at all times.
<iquniex> do anyone know if kerner 2.6.15 exist whit kubuntu ?
<bimberi> iquniez: dapper (the next release) will have 2.6.15
<iquniez> I would like it to a computer who dont get internet on 2.6.12
<iquniez> bimberi: when is it out ?
<bimberi> !dapper
<ubotu> well, dapper is the pre-release name for next edition of Ubuntu, release name 6.04. Due 20th April. It is Development Software - May Break! > /join #ubuntu+1 for IRC Use  http://tinyurl.com/rtgxo for easy updates
<shawkins> April
<bimberi> iquniez: you can download prerelease versions now ...
<bimberi> !getdapper
<ubotu> getdapper is, like, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-4/ or get a daily build from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<iquniez> tnx..
<shawkins> or you could just use 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'..... gotta change the sources file to dapper though...
<bimberi> iquniez: flight4 of ubuntu works well (i haven't tried kubuntu though)
<iquniez> wil I have 2.6.15 kernel then ?
<unix_infidel> lol, anyone have ANY insight on my ac adapter cpufreqd qusetion?
<markc> could anyone provide me with an example kernel line from /boot/grub/menu.lst that boots an initrd.img please ?
<iquniez> bimberi: I wil try it ;)
<shawkins> bimberi: Kubuntu works great, I'm currently using it
<bimberi> iquniez: kk :)  please note the "Development Software - May Break!" in that factoid though :)
<bimberi> shawkins: good to hear, thanks :)
<shawkins> with the minor exception somewhere in the upgrade process something got broken and it took out my ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop... had to reinstall that, all kinds of fun
<iquniez> shawkins: Yes, but not on my other laptop, I dont get internet on it :S
<markc> flight4, espressos doesn;t work properly and persistence doesn't work
<markc> grep ^kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst ... anyone ?
<shawkins> one sec
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> how can I change the default font in "konsole" please?
<Celeste> I tried it by using the settings dialog window but it did not change the font
<markc> Celeste> Settings -> Font
<shawkins> markc: heres the whole thing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9777
<Celeste> markc thank you
<shawkins> never tried to change the font, however.... you may have to restart the program.. just a thought
<markc> shawkins: thanks, so  does that boot via initrd ? (I thought there was a root=dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda1 kinda thing needed)
<unix_infidel> anyone know how i can prevent the governor form changing on my laptop when i have the ac adapter in / out.??
<unix_infidel> i want it to be set to userspace at all times.
<sorush20> anyone here using kxdocker?
<unix_infidel> :(
<unix_infidel> these scripts are totally asinine, i dont even have laptop-mode package INSTALLED and even then the governors CHANGE?
<shawkins> markc I couldn't say
<shawkins> markc I'm not much of an expert when it comes to booting up stuff
<GameOver69>  hey i have ati graphics card installed and used the default glx drivers.. but the games run soooooooooo slow... the simplest of them
<markc> shawkins: np, thanks for the paste... I'll see if this gets me up and running ... see ya's!
<GameOver69> no one can help :(
<bimberi> ubotu tell GameOver69 about ati
<GameOver69> bimberi, i read that but its only for drivers 8500 and up
<GameOver69> i have radeon mobility 7500
<bimberi> GameOver69: ah, kk, then i don't know sorry :|
<GameOver69> :(
<GameOver69> ill never have 3d in linux :(
<unix_infidel> how can i tell if a process is running in kubuntu?
<GameOver69> perfomance manager
<GameOver69> perfomance monitor i mean
<unix_infidel> i mean a daemon sorry.
<unix_infidel> cli, not some stupid gui.
<_curtis> will ps aux also be able to tell what process are running?
<unix_infidel> this is fucking rediculous, its NOT powernowd.
<unix_infidel> and it HAS TO BE acpi.
<unix_infidel> but the script is totally commented out.
<Celeste> me again ...
<Celeste> what do I have to do when I cannot find a just installed program?
<shawkins> what program?
<Celeste> crack-md5
<Celeste> I just installed this package and nether  "which" nor "whereis" can find it
<Celeste> its also not startable by this name
<shawkins> well... I see no reason to use such a program but..
<shawkins> one sec
<Celeste> thank you
<bimberi> Celeste: dpkg -L <package> | grep bin
<shawkins> thanks bimberi, I would have never figured that out.. was searching the web :)
<bimberi> shawkins: np :) - it's very handy for packages that don't have an executable with the same name
<Celeste> root@linux:~# dpkg -L md5-crack | grep bin
<Celeste> Package `md5-crack' is not installed.
<Celeste> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<Celeste> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Celeste> root@linux:~#
<Celeste> but I am sure THAT I installed it!
<shawkins> please use pastebin...
<Celeste> I am sorry
<shawkins> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar :)
<Celeste> I thought there are not many people here ...
<shawkins> regardless....
<pussfeller> !flash
<ubotu> somebody said flash was installation & troublshooting is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<shawkins> I'm out, talk to you all later
<pussfeller> whats a standalone flv player
<Kyral> hmm, KDE got good since 3 months ago
<corey> Help: I'm trying to get my hotkeys on my laptop working in dapper.  When i installed ubuntu dapper, the hotkeys worked fine out of the box in gnome, but now it seems that KDE doesn't pick them up.  There are utils out there like hotkeys and using osd, but that is really ugly.  is there something nice in KDE like in Gnome for the onscreen display?
<MiKuS> this channel seems kinda dead, is anyone around at the moment? :)
<frank23> sometimes
<MiKuS> hello
<unix_infidel> how would i change my gtk themes if i'm running kubuntu?
<MiKuS> i have a problem with both kubuntu, i install it onto my computer and it seems like everything is working fine but when it goes to load up the desktop and everything it just gives me command line
<NeoChaosX> unix_infidel: in System Settings > Appearance > GTK styles and fonts
<unix_infidel> NeoChaosX: where would i untar the file?
<frank23> unix_infidel: in system settings there is a section for gtk themes
<NeoChaosX> oh, i see
<NeoChaosX> untar the file in ~/.theme
<NeoChaosX> or ~/.themes, I'm not exactly sure
<unix_infidel> nono, i want to untar a gtk theme for all gtk apps.
<frank23> MiKuS: you never see the graphical login screen?
<MiKuS> no, i have to login via command line
<MiKuS> wierd thing is, SuSE 10 works fine
<frank23> MiKuS: your Xorg configuration is probably not working.
<unix_infidel> frank23: wtf do you mean.
<unix_infidel> if i wanted to change the GTK Theme why would i need kde theme manager?
<NeoChaosX> because there's an option to have GTK use the KDE theme
<MiKuS> i typed in: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frank23> unix_infidel: There is some kind of gtk to kde wrapper that makes gtk apps look like kde apps
<MiKuS> and it made me go through a few more settings which were allready correct
<unix_infidel> frank23: nono, i dont want any of the kde apps to change.
<unix_infidel> only the gtk themes.
<unix_infidel> how would i enable that.
<frank23> unix_infidel: I know. that setting  System Settings > Appearance > GTK styles and fonts only affects gtk apps
<frank23> unix_infidel: I you select Keramik as KDE style, and Geramik as GTK style, apps look very similar
<frank23> MiKuS: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is what I was going to suggest.
<MiKuS> damn, looks like no kubuntu for me then :-\
<frank23> MiKuS: you can try to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and change the video driver to vesa. maybe you will have better luck
<unix_infidel> frank23: but what if i downloaded a new gtk theme and i want to install it?
<frank23> unix_infidel: I don't know how to do that
<unix_infidel> :(
<unix_infidel> anyone else?
<NeoChaosX> unix_infidel: then you untar it to the ~/.theme folder. the KDE component for changing GTK themese should see it and list it as a GTK  theme option
<frank23> MiKuS: you can also check the forums. search for your specific video card maybe
<MiKuS> thats what im doing now :)
<MiKuS> i was just checking in here to make sure there wasent anything obvious that i'd been missing
* Kyral shakes his head
<Kyral> Whoa...am I falling in love with KDE lol
<MiKuS> ?
<MiKuS> heh
<unix_infidel> NeoChaosX: theme or themes.
<Kyral> how do I install those "deKorator" themes?
<unix_infidel> NeoChaosX: and when i try to change themes it not coming up as part of the options.
<farous> anyone know about a good wifi manager for kde other than kwifi that is at the same level as network-manager
<runelind> my kubuntu won't boot because of a messed up xorg.conf file, how can I edit it during boot?
<farous> runelind: it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<farous> run safe boot
<runelind> farous: how do I get into safe boot?
<farous> it is one of the boot options of grub
<bimberi> runelind: 'recovery mode' from the grub boot menu
<MiKuS> ok, i think im going to give kubuntu another bash soon
<runelind> grub just loads the default install and goes
<runelind> i don't have an option
<MiKuS> xD bash
<MiKuS> bourne again!
<farous> runelind: when grub first boot press escape
<runelind> yup thar she blows
<farous> runelind: and though xorg is messed it it should take you to a terminal by default. Just boot then at the end of the boot press ctrl alt F1
<Kyral> anyone?
<farous> now who removed the konsole from menu when i right click my mouse?
<runelind> farous: ctrl-alt-backspace should do the same, right?
<farous> runelind: ctrl alt backspace should start x
<farous> if you are in x
<runelind> ctrl-alt-backspace worked to shut down X
<farous> sjk install build-essential
* runelind tries again
* runelind cheers
<farous> did it go through
<runelind> yeah
<farous> great :)
<runelind> had to do some tweaking to get my dell 2405fpw to work
<runelind> default install picks a refresh rate that is out of range
<Celeste> hi
<leafw> any VRML plugin for Konqueror ?
<Celeste> how can I recursivly create  md5sums of a directory please?
* Kyral is away: Shower!
<kameron> does anyone use lilo? can they give me a sample lilo.conf?
<pussfeller> anybody got the OLD unreal tournament working
<Josh43> For the record: Amarok 1.4 Beta 2 is out :)
<Snake|Sleep> HEy guys, is there a way to control the volume via cli??
<twarthe> what does "for that matter" actually mean?
<robotgeek> Snake|Sleep: alsamixer/amixer
<Josh43> twarthe, kindof depends on the context
<Snake|Sleep> robotgeek: im tryin to make a script that can set the volume to 100%...what should I look into doing?
<twarthe> Josh43: but what does the speaker feel like saying when adding this expression?
<robotgeek> Snake|Sleep: get amixer, man amixer
<Snake|Sleep> alright
<robotgeek> Snake|Sleep: since you are now scripting, you can man :P
<Snake|Sleep> :)
<Josh43> twarthe, Well; to break down something like: The polar caps are melting - for that matter, so are the icebergs
<Josh43> As in: the second part is tied in due to being the same "matter" or issue
<Snake|Sleep> robotgeek: freakin awesome
<Snake|Sleep> thank yo
<Snake|Sleep> u
<Snake|Sleep> :)
* Snake|Sleep <3s the linux
<Snake|Sleep> robotgeek: I have the worlds best alarm clock :D
<Josh43> Snake|Sleep, I dunno.. you seen kevin rose's? spits out rss headlines into an auto-mp3 (with a song first), then prints a news page generated by compliling all the feeds at once
<seap> Hi folks...just did a dist-upgrade and upgrade from breezy to dapper, and now I won't boot. I'm not sure how else to explain it, it's like the bootloader hangs when the kernel is about to load. Is this happening to a lot of people?
<seap> it happens after I select Ubuntu (I also have Windows, which booted properly)
<twarthe> Josh43: thank you
<seap> Any ideas? i have a LiveCD I could boot and i could chroot into my installation. would dist-upgrade and upgrade do anything to my kernel or to grub?
<Josh43> twarthe, most welcome
<Josh43> seap; are you sure the upgrade took fully? I had a problem with that when ubuntu thought I didn't have disk space
<Josh43> (failed in the middle; rebooted; no boot)
<seap> hmm
<seap> i had thought it had gone through fully, but i was letting it run mostly unattended
<Josh43> yeah, same
<seap> if I chroot into my installation from a LiveCD, is there a way to re-do it or fix it?
<Josh43> if someone knows the logfile for the upgrade, livecd - check it out
<Josh43> and you should be able to (I was able to) just run the dist-upgrade again
<pwn3r> hi
<dumkopf> hello!
<dumkopf> half an hour ago!
<robotgeek> dumkopf: hey
<robotgeek> you should probably just ask away, really
<dumkopf> i don't have any questions, actually
<dumkopf> i'm just idling, and waiting for someone to ask a question that i can answer!
<Hobbsee> dumkopf: you can set up my wireless if you want :P
<Borelia> i was just about asking the same !
<Hobbsee> Borelia: you're having problems?
<Borelia> http://zd1211.ath.cx/ following this guide i encounter problems
<Borelia> Make sure you have your kernel sources in /usr/src/linux
<Borelia> i dont have that entry linux
<Borelia> i got rpm
<Borelia> i answer myselfe i rewrite the make file
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Borelia> aargh new problem rpm only got empty subdirs build  scource etc
<simian> morning all
<Hobbsee> !amarok
<ubotu> well, amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Hobbsee> !amarok1.4beta
<ubotu> Hobbsee: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<simian> !amarok
<ubotu> [amarok]  a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<simian> cool
<dumkopf> <3 amarok
<simian> !k3b
<ubotu> K3b was created to be a feature-rich and easy to handle CD burning application, for more info goto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<simian> sorry i wont do it anymore
<dumkopf> i don't care heh
<dumkopf> it's 330am, everyone here is idling
<dumkopf> i don't think you're pissing anyone off
<simian> lol
<mijndert> good morning all
<maenty> morning
<pulver> hello
<mijndert> i hate snow and 700 km traffic jams :x
<maenty> is there any command to install all dependencies automatically?
<maenty> I'm currently in a dependency-hell, cannot install anything
<maenty> I just installed Kubuntu yesterday, at first I could not even load X because no signal to the screen, finally after hours of battling, I found out that I need to install new display drivers. those drivers needs some libc++5 that I don't have, but they work anyway
<maenty> Now, whatever I try to install with apt-get, it tells me about this dependency-problem
<Hobbsee> what's the full error?  can you !pastebin it?
<maenty> I tried to install this libstdc++5 with apt-get install libstdc++5 but it also needed something else
<vega-> yes, it's really hard to solve a problem if one doesn't know what it is
<maenty> ok
<maenty> he following packages have unmet dependencies: xorg-driver-fglrx: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not going to be installed
<maenty> then when I tried to install this lib:
<maenty> he following packages have unmet dependencies: libstdc++5: Depends: gcc-3.3-base (>= 1:3.3.6-8ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<maenty> Is there a way I can just automatically install all of this stuff that is depended by others?
<maenty> I remember having the same kind of loop of dependency-problems in redhat some years ago. I ended up giving up in installing most of the program because always one depedns on other, then the other depedns on third one etc etc, never I can install the first one
<maenty> I've heard that with using debian-based distro like kubuntu, I would not have any dependency-hell... :(
<pulver> you cant install libstdc++5?
<maenty> no because it depends on gcc-3.3-base
<maenty> and probably if i try to install gcc-3.3-base it depends on someting else, and cannot be installed
<maenty> it's never-ending loop
<maenty> What I'm asking is, is there way to automatically install the whole loop to get rid of dependency-problem?
<vega-> probably, how about finally pasting the actual command and output to pastebin.com instead of a few lines here and there?
<simian> what is paistbin.com?
<huitre> hi all
<simian> hi
<vega-> simian: dunno, nothing?
<simian> what?
<vega-> but pastebin.com is where you can paste stuff for others to see, logs, command output etc.
<maenty> vega-: http://pastebin.com/586616
<vega-> maenty: you tried running "apt-get -f install" with no packages as it suggests?
<maenty> vega-: just a command: apt-get -f install ?
<vega-> yes
<vega-> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<vega-> or sudo in front of course if you are not root
<maenty> vega-: thanks.. stupid me :)
<maenty> vega-: that was exactly the command that fixed the dependency-problems
<pulver> what would that do anyway.. just install gcc-3.3-base?
<maenty> vega-: I understood it wrong first, i though I have to apt-get -f install "package"
<vega-> yep, sometimes you need that too
<vega-> i'm off
<maenty> vega-: thanks for your help, I appreciate it
<vega-> np
<maenty> Anyone knows if there is a reason why I cannot chmod a directory under /mnt/
<maenty> I have mounted a FAT32-partition there, but I cannot write to that partition. I guess the reason is that only root has write rights in that /mnt/partition directory
<maenty> However, when I try to chmod a+w partition there, it does not change
<mijndert> sudo chown -R user:group /mnt/dir
<maenty> Can the mount be done automatically when I start linux?
<mijndert> yeah, goes thorugh /etc/fstab
<mijndert> example: dev/hda1    /media/windows vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<mijndert> mm /dev/hda1 that is
<KaoticEvil> is there an easier way to mount a windows share than the method desribed in the wiki?
<Tonio__> hi
<KaoticEvil> described*
<Hobbsee_away> KaoticEvil: manipulate the line "/dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0" to fit your system, and stick it in /etc/fstab
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee_away: i get a permission error
<vijay> hi, how to set default view as tree view in konqueror???
<KaoticEvil> and its not an ntfs volume.. its a smb share...
<KaoticEvil> i just got rid of my ntfs volume :)
<Hobbsee_away> ah, ok
* Hobbsee_away read that wrong
<KaoticEvil> hehe
<JohnFlux> vijay: um, just do View->Tree mode
<JohnFlux> vijay: it should remember that
<maenty> Is it actually possible to write on FAT32-partitions with linux?
<maenty> I just seem not to be able to do it
<maenty> no access
<KaoticEvil> maenty: yes, its very possible.. i do it all the time
<KaoticEvil> maenty: modify this line and put it into /etc/fstab /dev/sda1 /media/usb0 vfat ,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,users 0 0
<maenty> "the document could not be saved, it was not possible to write to file:///mnt/storage/file.txt
<KaoticEvil> just change the device and mount point
<KaoticEvil> the rest should be perfectly fine
<maenty> ok, thanks KaoticEvil
<KaoticEvil> n/p
<KaoticEvil> maenty: thats what i use for my flashdrive... and it's FAT32
<vijay> johnFlux:thanks, but my problem is, it is not remembering it
<lint> If I managed to fubar GRUB with another linux distro installation and I want to get rid of it and leave just my windows autoboot so I can do a fresh install of Kubuntu, how might I go about that
<lint> Obviously I'd need to delete the partitions I created, but what utility would be the best
<dumkopf> lint: if you can find a trial copy of PartitionMagic, it will rewrite your MBR and fix stuff.
<KaoticEvil> you dont even need that...
<KaoticEvil> any Windows 98 bootdisk with FDISk will do it... boot from the floppy, and run "FDISK /MBR"
<KaoticEvil> it will rewrite the MBR to the standard MS configuration
<KaoticEvil> and fdisk will also allow you to delete the partitions
<KaoticEvil> YES! i got it :d
<KaoticEvil> :D
<KaoticEvil> i feel so powerful now :)
<maenty> KaoticEvil: thanks for help. The writing to FAT32 works now
<maenty> KaoticEvil: you used some firewall bug?
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: did you figure it out?
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: i did :)
<Hobbsee> :D
<KaoticEvil> maenty: firewall bug?
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: the share names had spaces in them...
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> how does one mount a share, anyway?
* Hobbsee has never known that
<KaoticEvil> the SMB ones?
<KaoticEvil> hang on.. ill paste the line from fstab
<KaoticEvil> oh, and it should be noted that i cheated....
<KaoticEvil> used the GUI tool from Disk and Filesystem settings :P
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: to allow users to mount/unmount the SMB shares use this line "//{server}/{share} {mountpoint} smbfs noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,users,credentials=/etc/fstab_smb_credentials_1 0 0"
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: right
<KaoticEvil> and in the "/etc/fstab_smb_credentials" file, its only 2 lines...
<ronaldson40> hi
<KaoticEvil> the username and password that you use to login to the server
<ronaldson40> Is there any difference between Kubuntu and SUSE
<KaoticEvil> yes
<ronaldson40> wat sort of difference
<KaoticEvil> software, configurations...
<ronaldson40> is Kubuntu better than SUSE, how do u say its different...
<KaoticEvil> its the same kernel... its just the configuration thats different
<KaoticEvil> i think its better...
<KaoticEvil> it certainly is faster, at least on my system
<KaoticEvil> and to me, thats better
<ronaldson40> which one Kubuntu or SUSE
<KaoticEvil> IMO, kubuntu
<ronaldson40> k
<Hobbsee> ronaldson40: kubuntu
<Hobbsee> i couldnt even *install* suse
<KaoticEvil> i did :)
<KaoticEvil> SuSE 9.1 Personal
<Hobbsee> congratulations
<KaoticEvil> took almost 6 hours to do it
<Hobbsee> i got to the partitioner from a network install, and then it wanted to erase my entire disk, and wouldnt let me do anything else
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<KaoticEvil> that sucks
<Hobbsee> ugh - even my entire configuration from scratch wiht kubuntu didnt take that long!
<Hobbsee> mind you, i dont have my pbuilder yet
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: nor did mine
<KaoticEvil> about 2 hours or so for kubuntu install
<Hobbsee> yep, sounds about right - from scratch
<KaoticEvil> heh
<flixor-away> hya everybody crimsun
<crimsun> ?
<flixor-away> the sentence should be hya everybody and crimsum i have a question
<flixor-away> anyway i was wondering if you could help me setup my sound cause its not working
<crimsun> ok, crimsun doesn't scale currently. We really need to fix this for Dapper+N.
<flixor-away> ?? what crimsun
<crimsun> meaning that I can't be invoked for _every_ sound problem
<crimsun> what issue do you have?
<flixor-away> well dunno i have no sound
<Hobbsee> crimsun: that means you should impart your knowledge by updating  and adding to the wiki page?  :P
<flixor-away> i have a old soundblaster live card the modules are loaded but still no sound
<crimsun> Hobbsee: that already exists and is known as alsa.opensrc.org
<flixor-away> alsamixer unmuted everything but no luck
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah ok, i'd not heard of that one
<crimsun> Hobbsee: (unfortunately I just know too many quirks)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> add them to some page
<crimsun> yeah, see the "really need to fix.." comment above
<Hobbsee> ah, true
<crimsun> flixor-away: pastebin: for i in $(cat /proc/asound/modules |awk '{ print $1 }'); do amixer -c$i; done
<flixor-away> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/586728
<flixor-away> shit need be back in 1 hour need to get my car from the garage
<crimsun> flixor-away: mute 'IEC958 Optical Raw'; unmute 'Wave' and increase it; unmute 'Front' and increase it
* crimsun adds a TODO item to patch alsa-utils
<maenty> Is there way to remove tabs completely in Konqueror?
<maenty> And make it stop using tabs, and to use new windows instead of tabs?
<nuky> does anyone know or a good personal wiki program for kde? i've been trying to get the vim plugin wikis to work but no luck..
<maenty> Can someone help me. How to remove installed program? apt-get uninstall ?
<nuky> maenty: i'm not sure how to remove the single tab but if you go to Settings -> configure konqueror -> web behaviour, then in the tabbed browsing section, you can change a lot of things about the way the tabs behave
<jind> How can I make sudo not ask for a password when running "sudo /usr/sbin/hibernate" The script checks that it i running as root before executing hibernation and chown root:root /usr/sbin/hibernate && chmod +s /usr/sbin/hibernate does not work in this case.
<jind> maenty: apt-get remove
<maenty> thanks nuky
<maenty> jind: thanks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why in windows once connected the cable the connection is recognized way faster than in linux?
<JohnFlux> Tallia1Kubuntu: we need to plug mii into dbus
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mii?
<JohnFlux> Tallia1Kubuntu: run "mii-tool"
<JohnFlux> Tallia1Kubuntu: it tells you when a lead is plugged in
<JohnFlux> Tallia1Kubuntu: if the drivers support it :/
<JohnFlux> Tallia1Kubuntu: what we need is to have a daemon which watches mii and then emits a signal to any listening application when a network lead is plugged in
<JohnFlux> Tallia1Kubuntu: actually maybe dhcp already does that
<JohnFlux> Tallia1Kubuntu: when you run "mii-tool" on your machine, does it say operation failed, or does it work?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> operation not permitted
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sudo mii-tool
<Tallia1Kubuntu> eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth1' failed: Operation not supported
<JohnFlux> ah no it's fine
<JohnFlux> eth0 is your main network card right?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ( another topic: is there a way to see last opened KDE files? i was working on a txt and i forget where i saved it:) )
<Hobbsee> Tallia1Kubuntu: right click kicker, configure panel, menus, etc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok done :) tnx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> JohnFlux: Were you saying?
<JohnFlux> what should happen is a deamon should watch mii-tool
<JohnFlux> then when the link status changes, tells dhclient
<JohnFlux> i was trying to google to see if ubuntu does this
<JohnFlux> but i cannot find anything
<sherdog> Hey all. Kubuntu/ubuntu/debian is basicly the same, right? I mean except for the GUI u can do the same with all 3, right?
<JakubS> JohnFlux: networkmanager somehow gets info about link status - maybe from hal?
<JohnFlux> JakubS: that's the way it should be done
<JohnFlux> JakubS: but I doubt dhclient listens to hal
<JohnFlux> JakubS: do you think it would be kde's job to restart dhclient?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can instructu me on the message you have new mail when i log in the shell?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't have the minimum idea of what's that :)
<JakubS> JohnFlux: kde by itself? i don't think so - but kde gui for networkmanager would be great
<JakubS> i think somebody works on it already
<JakubS> Riddell even had some screenies in his blog
<Hobbsee> it requires a few bits from svn though
<JakubS> btw: is it possible for networkmanager to start connecting _before_ login?
<JohnFlux> I have no idea what networkmanager is ;)
<Hobbsee> JakubS: it should - specify it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Hobbsee> auto eth0, or whatever it is
<Ilokaaaasu> what was the !nonfree formats command ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can instructu me on the message you have new mail when i log in the shell?
<Hobbsee> !nonfree
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<JakubS> Hobbsee: whole point of networkmanager is that i don't care what is it - i have wired and wireless adapter and sometimes kernel changes their names
<Ilokaaaasu> thx
<morrow> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> JakubS: true
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !MAIL
<ubotu> mail is probably another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !MAIL
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !mail
<ubotu> it has been said that mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !spooler
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<Ilokaaaasu> any idea why i cant add any mp3s to my xmms list ?
<Ilokaaaasu> but for example amarok plays them
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no
<JohnFlux> Ilokaaaasu: maybe install xmms-mad
<Ilokaaaasu> that is ?
<flixor-> so i am back
<JohnFlux> Ilokaaaasu: sudo apt-get install xmms-mad
<Ilokaaaasu> what is that
<flixor-> sorry crimsun but i had an appointment for my car
<JohnFlux> Ilokaaaasu: press alt+f2
<flixor-> whitout my car no life
<JohnFlux> Ilokaaaasu: type in "konsole"
<JohnFlux> Ilokaaaasu: then type in "sudo apt-get install xmms-mad"
<Ilokaaaasu> yes yes but what is that -mad in the end :P
<JohnFlux> oh forget it
<Ilokaaaasu> ok it worked thx :P
<flixor-> crimsun: are you still here
<JohnFlux> :)
<nuky> how on earth do you install skype in kubuntu? this is crazy..
<Hobbsee> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<nuky> ah.. thanks!
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<lubo> hello guys, what does it mean when I get from apt: The following packages have been kept back:
<lubo> why are packages kept back?
<bimberi> lubo: was this an apt-get upgrade?
<lubo> bimberi: yes apt-get upgrade
<lubo> not sure what is the reason for this...probably simple question for you :-))
<Hobbsee> lubo: which packages are kept back?  use the !pastebin
<lubo> adept amarok java-gcj-compat kaffeine kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kmail kubuntu-desktop language-support-en librdf0 linux-image-386
<lubo>   linux-restricted-modules-386 openoffice.org2 openoffice.org2-kde python-mysqldb python-soappy python-uno python2.4-mysqldb ubuntu-standard
<lubo>   wvdial
<bimberi> lubo: it means that there were changes to the dependencies of packages that have upgraded, 'apt-get upgrade' won't install them because it will only update existing packages.  doing 'apt-get dist-upgrade' will install them
<bimberi> lubo: ... actually it might even remove some too
<Hobbsee> lubo: you might want to do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lubo> so you recommend to issue command
<lubo> adept amarok java-gcj-compat kaffeine kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kmail kubuntu-desktop language-support-en librdf0 linux-image-386
<lubo>   linux-restricted-modules-386 openoffice.org2 openoffice.org2-kde python-mysqldb python-soappy python-uno python2.4-mysqldb ubuntu-standard
<lubo>   wvdial
<Hobbsee> and that should upgrade it all in the same way
<lubo> sorry
<bimberi> lubo: um, no :P
<lubo> ok so first apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<lubo> and then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<reto> Since my last dapper update I did yesterday openoffice has gone :-(
<bimberi> lubo: yes, the first command might do it all anyway
<Hobbsee> reto: you're sure it's gone, or was it replaced by openoffice.org?
<lubo> thanks bimberi and Hobbsee, i wil try it right now..:-)
<Hobbsee> instead of openoffice.org2?
<bimberi> lubo: yw :)
<reto> What I can tell is that there is no more openoffice installed,
<Nomad411> Is it possible to restart kicker?  It's using up half my memry, probably because of the refreshes for running processes appearing in it.
<reto> it was openoffice.org2, as it was a fresh kubuntu dapper install
<reto> no I'd like to get writer back without downloading to much
<lubo> BTW: does enyone have o problem with firefox? I cannot get firefox ask me when I'm downloading something even I have changed the setting
<reto> but checking it in adept causes "BREAK (install)" to be shown in the Requested column
<lubo> it alwas download  the file to desktop a\ro semewhere else what I do not even know where? It never ask where I want to save file...
<reto> @lubo firefox hasjust a default place, usually Desktop for downloads
<reto> but when it opens a file it is stored to /tmp
<lubo> reto I know that and I have changes the setting to ask me first before download... and it still save it somewhere.. it never never ask
<reto> I think with dapper firefox has problems keepings its settings (not sure), if it only after restarting?
<lubo> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop does not help ?!? :-)
<reto> it seems oo-writer is installble alone after removing openoffice.org-debian-files
<lubo> reto..it seems you are right.... I had to restart firefox after I chage setting:-)) thanks ...no it works...
<reto> oh! actually I though settings may get lost with a restart...
<lubo> :-))
<lubo> thanks for help..need to go now:-))
<_sara> ddddddddd
<l_r> hello
<dumkopf> hi there
<l_r> what's the latest kernel version available from the repos?
<dumkopf> looks like 2.4.27
<l_r> ?
<dumkopf> er
<dumkopf> sorry
<dumkopf> looking at wrong part of output
<dumkopf> 1.6.15-17
<l_r> ok
<l_r> thanks
<dumkopf> 2.6.15-17
<dumkopf> rather
<dumkopf> yeah it's 2.6.15-17
<phisrow> Greetings all. Would anybody mind helping me out with an X11 problem I've been having?
<Einhard> hi
<phisrow> Greetings.
<Olegs> hi
<Einhard> I'm new to linux, just changed from ms product to kubuntu..and my kopete hangs up, whenever I'm writing a msg...some help? :)
<phisrow> Hard hang, or more of a hiccup? Also, specs?
<Einhard> "an unknown error occured"
<phisrow> Which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Einhard> 5.10
<phisrow> And are you having trouble with any other programs?
<Einhard> i do not really know, i just need an icq connection, to get some help, that's my prob
<Einhard> just installed kubuntu, i'm fed up of buggy ms products
<phisrow> Indeed, indeed. Test a couple of things for me, if you would: Are the other major programs working properly? and Does Kopete work properly with other protocols e.g. AIM or MSN?
<Einhard> i'm going to try msn
<Einhard> just a moment
<phisrow> Ok.
<Einhard> msn works properly
<phisrow> Alright, so it's a localized bug. Let me test Kopete with ICQ on my box(6.04). I'll see what it does.
<Einhard> ok, thank you. :-)
<phisrow> I'll just be a couple of minutes.
<Einhard> I brought some time.
<ccc_> icq with kopete works great here. could be your account setup.
<Einhard> well, i receive messages, just hangs up, when i send some message
<_luca> hello
<phisrow> Greetings _luca.
<Einhard> hello _luca.
<phisrow> Einhard, your problem is rather curious.
<_luca> i need linux 2.6.15. how can install it? it doesn't appear in synaptic
<Einhard> i tried to download alternative icq clients, but, as i said, i'm new to linux, so i don't know, how to install them.
<_luca> i think i need to update some sources, right?
<phisrow> Are your running 5.10 or 6.04?
<_luca> me?
<phisrow> Yes.
<_luca> i do not remember. how do i know this?
<_luca> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:37:10 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<spacehop2> hi all
<p_k> k3b says writing speed ~ 12.000 kB ( 8,2 x ) but really does just ~ 1,7 x -.-
<phisrow> When you installed Kubuntu, did you install the current release(Breezy Badger) or the prerelease (Dapper Drake)?
<spacehop2> ubuntu,, then update
<spacehop2> 21000 updates
<_luca> phisrow: i do not remember. i installed the system on 22 dec and i downloaded it on 21 dec
<phisrow> _luca, probably Breezy, then.
<_luca> phisrow: it's breezy, it's not an alpha or prerelease
<ninHer> hi all
<spacehop2> im lloking for a chat with the syntax of notts
<spacehop2> anyone help
<_luca> phisrow: ok. i need to install 2.6.5 if available. apt-get only shows 2.6.12 max
<spacehop2> all my mate are at work
<p_k> does anybody have an idea with my k3b-speed problem? :)
<ccc_> Einhard: there's lots of clients, like gaim and psi. i prefer kopete though. :) you should read up on help.ubuntu.com on how to install stuff. or check the wiki, or the faq mentioned in the topic.
<Einhard> Thank you, ccc_  i'm going to rtfm ;)
<phisrow> _luca, you can download the kernel sources and build a 2.6.5 kernel manually; but I don't think you'll be able to go any higher than 2.6.12 in apt.
<ccc_> Einhard: you haven't changed the server setting for icq in kopete, right?
<_luca> phisrow: ok. thanks
<Einhard> no, just started
<ccc_> ok
<phisrow> _luca, if you do want to go down that path, documentation for distros like Gentoo and LFS would probably be of help to you. They focus more on that sort of thing.
<_ubuntu> can i install kubuntu live cd to the hard drive?
<ccc_> no, only the install+live dvd.
<_ubuntu> where's the link to that?
<ccc_> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<_ubuntu> thanx
<visik7> is there a program like dumeter ?
<lint> Someone mind helping me install kbfx on dapper?
<_mihai> i want to buy a pc to act as a server. who can aid me into the whole process?
<_mihai> or can you give me some liks perhaps?
<maenty> where can I change behaviour preferences like clicking 1 or 2 times to open a folder?
<_mihai> i have an isp that has restricted my access to port 80. can i specify at the domain registration a port after my ip?
<ccc_> maenty: system settings > mouse > general
<maenty> thanks ccc
<Einhard> I thin, I'm despairing on this.
<maenty> I noticed one strange thing. When I go to System Settings from K -> System Settings, it is completely different than the System button beside K, and settings from there
<maenty> Although they both have "KDE Components", the KDE Components is completely different in them
<ccc_> maenty: yes, system settings is the rearranged kubuntu version of kcontrol. :)
<ccc_> Einhard: problems?
<maenty> Also I can't find a place where I can change the background color of the Konqueror file manager
<Einhard> yeah ccc_ , many of them.
<maenty> BTW, is the menu transparency option disabled in all themes for me because of none of the default themes support it? Or is it something about my display adapter driver?
<Einhard> first problem is, that my native language is not english, so i don't understand the whole FAQ
<ccc_> maenty: that's in the view-menu in konqueror
<Einhard> and i can't find the "Down Arrow" mentioned in the faq, so i can't install sth.
<maenty> ccc_: thanks
<maenty> Are there any other good file managers?
<maenty> Konqueror seems not to have "auto arrange" option.. it's a bit annoying that after I delete a file, I have to arrange the files again
<lint> How do i make Konqueror automatically list all files as a "list with detail" on default?
<maenty> And also the outlook seems not to change, whenever I click "up", the view changes completely away from the "list" view I had chosen
<ccc_> maenty: some people like krusader better, it's a twin-panel file manager.
<maenty> lint: there seems to be no such thing
<lint> You're kidding me
<maenty> lint: try: Settings -> Save view profile
<lint> right on, let me try that
<maenty> lint: That made it work for me, I'm using MultiColumn view, however, whenever you press the "UP" button, the view settings go all messed up
<maenty> ccc_: For me, I'd just like to have simple "list" view, the "MultiColumn" in Konqueror is just perfect
<lint> btw, im new to linux, but is there a more efficient way to get a new wallpaper other than downloading it to your desktop, opening a terminal, then doing a sudo cp file.jpg /usr/share/wallpapers?
<lint> The browser on default wont allow me to save there ;/
<maenty> lint: You can open a picture file with GwenView and then from settings -> set as wallpaper
<maenty> lint: It was somewhere in the menu, that option, to set as wallpaper.
<maenty> lint: or if you use FireFox browser, then I think you can do it directly from there so you don't need to save the picture in local hard disk first
<lint> really, i was in firefox, no such option
<maenty> let me see...
<lint> nope
<lint> unless its a plugin
<maenty> lint: you are right... It seems to be missing in the Linux version of firefox
<lint> that's just terrible ;/
<maenty> lint: then you just need to save it to desktop, or wherever, and open it with the Gwenview program
<lint> cool
<maenty> lint: at least from there you can for sure select "set as wallpaper" from menu
<maenty> lint: I just set my wallpaper with that one, a moment ago
<lint> right on
<lint> another question, i just installed xchat through the package updater, it successfully installed
<lint> a) why doesn't it show in any of my menus
<maenty> Konqueror totally sucks.. it messes up the view setting whenever you click "UP". Does anyone know simple, not two-panel file manager ?
<lint> and b) if thats supposed to happen, isn't it annoying opening a terminal everytime and typing xchat?
<maenty> lint: If it doesn't show in menus, you can make a new shortcut
<maenty> right click on K, then "edit menus"
<lint> ah
<lint> I guess linux does that on default to prevent the clutter seen in windows
<maenty> lint: Then you get into "KDE Menu Editor", and from there you can move/delete/add new shortcuts
<_mihai> i want to configure a pc to act as a server powered by linux... what should i do 4 that?
<maenty> lint: For me, most of the programs that I've installed so far, have shown in the menu
<lint> aight, xchat switch time, bbias
<maenty> lint: I just installed Linux yesterday so I'm also quite new in Linux, however I used to have Red Hat some years ago
<lint> maenty: ah cool, appreciate the help
<maenty> lint: np
<maenty> Question to anyone: Can I be in X while I do apt-get upgrade? or is it unable to upgrade KDE and stuff while I'm in X?
<lint> ah much better
<maenty> lint: have you done apt-get update / apt-get upgrade yet?
<lint> maenty: yes
<maenty> lint: Do you know if I can be in X while I do that? Or is it unable to upgrade KDE and stuff ?
<lint> maenty: you can
<maenty> lint: ok, thanks
<apokryphos> maenty: make sure you relogin after it's done however
<maenty> apokryphos: just relogin, without restart, is enough?
<apokryphos> maenty: if you're just upgrading kde, yes.
<maenty> I'll upgrade everything
<apokryphos> maenty: are you going to dapper?
<maenty> I won't do dist-upgrade, just normal upgrade
<lint> Good ol' Dapper
<maenty> dist-upgrade would go in Dapper, right?
<apokryphos> maenty: so you're staying on breezy? If you're not changing kernel, then there's no need to restart.
<apokryphos> maenty: it would only take you to dapper if you altered your sources.list
<_mihai> i want to configure a pc to act as a server powered by linux... what should i do 4 that?
<maenty> apokryphos: I have put a "complete sources" that I got from someone in IRC
<lint> Does something special need to be done to install the plugins to get firefox playing embedded videos in Dapper?
<maenty> apokryphos: not sure whether those sources are for dapper
<lint> The method before isn't working for me
<apokryphos> maenty: well, what do they say? "Breezy"?
<maenty> O
<maenty> I'll check
<lint> Well it looks like i just found a bug
<apokryphos> _mihai: install it but select the "server" install on bootup.
<maenty> apokryphos: breezy it is
<lint> odd
<maenty> I'll do the upgrade now
<lint> xmms just claimed my soundcard got pwned after i did a massive dir list in Konqueror
<apokryphos> lint: you just need mozilla-mplayer or something
<lint> apok: tried that
<apokryphos> lint: if it's to stream/play w32 stuff you'll need the w32codecs too
<lint> installed those too
<lint> I guess i'll do it again to makes ure
<apokryphos> ok
<lint> Yeah i'm about Kubuntu, I can easily see this replacing my win box, I just need to graphically spruce it up
<kitsch> lint: i suggest crystal window decoration and qtcurve style. and that you delete your win partition as soon as possible :)
<_grajkoo> hi.. i have a litlle offtopic question :))) How to print OO2 impress slides with notes?
<lint> hmm
<lint> still can't get video playing
<lint> kitsch: thanks for the suggestions
<lint> Yeah any help? I've followed every install possible
<lint> i guess i'll try relogging in *shrugs* brb
<lint> still no dice ;/
<[muttox] > anyone ever had amarok freeze on building collection?
<lint> muttox: I use xmms, so I wouldn't know, sorry
<[muttox] > yeah im trying to go for the whole integration of environment this time though so i must defeat amarok :)
<[muttox] > seems to freeze when i select a particular directory, which one though i dunno since its recursive folder search
* lint mercilessly beats firefox to a pulp
<maenty> how to enable audio on VLC?
<HymnToLife> maenty> download the uio plugin
<maenty> vlc-uio? ok
<HymnToLife> vlc-plugin-ALSA/OSS/whatever
<HymnToLife> audio*
<lint> If i've installed everything needed, anyone have a clue why firefox wont play flash or video?
<maenty> the video in div-x movies works fine, only the sounds I can't hear
<maenty> lint: u got 64bit version?
<lint> no
<HymnToLife> maenty> the pugin is called VLC-plugin-ALSA/OSS/ArTS/whatever
<HymnToLife> depending of the audio engine you use obviously
<maenty> HymnToLife: How can I check which audio engine I got?
<maenty> In Windows I had Media Player Classic, one player that could play all possible kinds of audio/video
<maenty> I'd hope to get same situation in Linux
<maenty> or 2 programs is ok too, one for audio, one for all video
<maenty> What do you recommedn for best audio program? XMMS? how about for video?
<maenty> is VLC best video player?
<maenty> I noticed that it doesn't support subtitles...
<HymnToLife> it does
<maenty> needs plugin?
<HymnToLife> you just need to search for it a bit
<HymnToLife> and if you don't know which engine you use, you probably use ALSA
<maenty> I have some integrated audio, probably AC97 or something
<maenty> that works with ALSA?
<HymnToLife> yes
<HymnToLife> at least for me ir does
<simian> !inode
<ubotu> simian: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<maenty> HymnToLife: thanks
<HymnToLife> yw
<Itze_> hey there. Can someone tell me, how i change my desktop from gnome to kde, after getting the kubuntu-desktop package via apt-get?
<arrinmurr> Itze_: logout, choose kde and login?
<yalu> question. I just installed kubuntu, and I am wondering: why, if you click on one of the icons in the the "system places" menu in the taskbar, does it open a new tab in Konqueror instead of a new window? imho that behavious is braindead. Also, where have the view profiles in Konqueror gone?
<visik7> is there a program like virtualdub ?
<arrinmurr> visik7: avidemux comes closest
<visik7> thanks
<visik7> but is it in repositries?
<visik7> I can't find it
<arrinmurr> visik7: no, but there's a package for it elsewhere
<visik7> why isn't in repos ? licensing ?
<arrinmurr> visik7: i don't know. and i don't remember just now where i found a package for it
<Olegs> hi people
<arrinmurr> visik7: here's the version i'm using, but it doesn't seem to be the latest anymore http://rapidshare.de/files/8944662/avidemux-2.1.0-1_i386.deb.html , you'll also need some additional packages to run it. those are (at least): liblame0 , libfaad2-0 , libxvidcore4 , libsmjs1 , libfaac0 and liba52-0.7.4
<visik7> arrinmurr: I've got the source from marillat and I'm recompiling it from source
<HymnToLife> I personnally compile avidemux
<arrinmurr> visik7: ok
<HymnToLife> but you can also install it from Automatix (hopes seveas doesn't read that)
<Olegs> what is Automatix? a script?
<visik7> I don't like automatix
<visik7> !automatix
<HymnToLife> a virtualdub-like soft Olegs
<ubotu> automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation. (see !easyubuntu)
<lolina> is it better dapper or breezy for a desktop computer?
<HymnToLife> i don't either
<HymnToLife> that's why I compile avidemux
<HymnToLife> oh, damn no
<maenty> any suggestions to a good file browser?
<visik7> what's wrong with konqueror?
<HymnToLife> yes automatix is a script to install several things Olegs but btter not use it
<arrinmurr> HymnToLife: automatix seems to install the same version that's available as a deb there
<maenty> does anyone else have problem with konqueror: when you press "UP", sometimes it suddenly changes the view into wrong one and all folders are in mess?
<HymnToLife> maenty> no
<HymnToLife> it changes the view to whatever you tell il to..
<maenty> HymnToLife: how do I achieve that?
<HymnToLife> well
<HymnToLife> ifyou chnged the view setting in a dir
<HymnToLife> konqueror will change the view whenever you enter that dir
<maenty> HymnToLife: I'd like all possible views to be "multiline view" or whatever that is, equal to Explorers "list"
<maenty> HymnToLife: no, that's not correct
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> there might be a way to configure all dirs with a specific view setting
<maenty> HymnToLife: I have changed that directory to "multiline" and then when I go away from it to other directory, and press "UP" button to come back, it is ruined
<HymnToLife> but I don't know it
<arrinmurr> maenty: and you have saved the view settings?
<maenty> if I come back with "back" button, it never ruins it
<maenty> arrinmurr: yes, I've saved the view settings
<maenty> this seems to especially happend when I come to the root directory
<maenty> or all the way to desktop, it always changes the view
<maenty> even though every time I change it to that multiview and then "save"
<maenty> however, after I did upgrade I can't see the file browser icons in desktop anymore at all
<maenty> so only way to browse files seems to be to open the konqueror "web browser"
<HymnToLife> ?onqeror is konqueror
<HymnToLife> if you use if as file or web browser
<HymnToLife> it's the same app
<maenty> yes I know it's the same app
<maenty> but only way to access my  files now is to go K -> Internet -> Web Browser (Konqueror)
<maenty> as the desktop icons have mysteriously disappeared
<HymnToLife> hmmthat's funny
<maenty> and I don't see konqueror link anywhere else in the menu
<maenty> does anyone know how to enable the desktop icons to hard drives?
<djib> I have something weird with kopete: everytime someone sends me a file, there is a transfer and it takes a while, but then the received file is 0 Mb !
<tomas__> is there anyone that has got vloopback working?
<arrinmurr> djib: that's a known bug, which has been fixed - i've heard - in the latest development version
<djib> ok arrinmurr
<djib> thanks
<lint> ah differential equations how i love thee
<lint> thank god that class is over
<_tom> exit
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> was it something I said?.. :)
<maenty> does anyone know how can I make KDE to make automatically icons to desktop from my hard drives?
<maenty> It used to do it initially automatically, but after apt-get upgrade the icons mysteriously disappeared
<rysiek|pl> o_O
<rysiek|pl> what KDE version, and what Kubuntu version?
<maenty> Breeze, default KDE version I guess
<maenty> 3.4.3 it seems
<rysiek|pl> strange, got Breezy and default KDE and all is ok o_O
<maenty> Now I have to use the Web Browser (konqueror) from the menu to open konq...
<maenty> No other way to browse files
<rysiek|pl> maenty: and what about the System menu on the KPanel?
<rysiek|pl> (right next to KMenu)
<maenty> I've removed that one
<rysiek|pl> d'oh
<maenty> ok I added  that, now when I open "storage media", it shows just empty
<rysiek|pl> frankly, I have no idea, how to help - I just don't know, what conf file might it be :/
<maenty> media:/ and all empty
<rysiek|pl> maenty: I remember I had thet some time ago, but it got fixed with the next update
<rysiek|pl> maybe try forums or wiki
<HymnToLife> fhis is one think I hate from KDE
<HymnToLife> those media :/ things
<rysiek|pl> namely?
<rysiek|pl> a
<HymnToLife> damn it would be much simple to just use file ://media...
<rysiek|pl> yep, I just don't get it, why those guys added it
<rysiek|pl> it blurs the image and confuses, that's all
<rysiek|pl> (but it's more Windoze-like :/ )
<maenty> I'll try if another restart helps
<rysiek|pl> do that, but it's rather unlikely :/
<sveri> hi, i have a computer with onboard nic, i can ping my own nic (192.168.15.13) but no other in my network, gateway and subnet ist set correctly, does somebody have an idea what the problem could be?
<rysiek|pl> sveri: yep - configuration :)
<rysiek|pl> sveri: can you do in console: ifconfig
<rysiek|pl> and tell me, if there's "eth0" or "eth1" or any other "eth" in the output?
<sveri> yea, there is eth1
<sveri> aeh yes
<sveri> like it shoukd be
<rysiek|pl> ok, what is the inet addr of eth1?
<rysiek|pl> (it's within the ifconfig output)
<sveri> 192.168.15.13
<sveri> its an realtek 8139C+ nic
<rysiek|pl> ok, what is the address of any other computer on your network?
<sveri> 192.168.15.1 for instance
<rysiek|pl> ok, and you can't ping it? strange... try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rysiek|pl> and after that: ping 192.168.15.1
<sveri> i already tried that
<rysiek|pl> ok, just going step-by-step ;)
<sveri> *fg ok
<rysiek|pl> tried editing /etc/network.interfaces?
<sveri> yea, i did
<rysiek|pl> incoming one stupid question: is the cable connected and is the cable OK?
<sveri> i set up the other boxes hier with dhcp and everything worked fine, but on this computer it doesn't work
<sveri> yea, i have windows installed on it too and there everything works fine with a fixed ip
<rysiek|pl> tried setting a fixed IP on Linux then?
<sveri> yes
<rysiek|pl> no good?
<rysiek|pl> :/
<zygis> kfalv
<sveri> i have no idea what the problem maybe
<zygis> sg;f
<zygis> fsga
<zygis> fsgas
<zygis> aa
<zygis> aaa6a-opfas
<zygis> a'f
<zygis> asd
<rysiek|pl> sveri: I once had a problem with my nic not communicatong with a switch - the manufactorers didn't like on eanother and made the devices not communicate o_O But as you say - you have it working under Windows
<rysiek|pl> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot or ompaul
<sveri> rysiek|pl: its really strange, hm, i'll try setting up another pci nic
<rysiek|pl> sveri: tried searching ubuntu/kubuntu forums and wiki?
<sveri> no, thats another thing i'll do
<me2win> !bluetooth
<ubotu> rumour has it, bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup
<rysiek|pl> sveri: chances are that somebody already had your problem, and solved it
<rednaxel> a friend asked me if Kmail can handle multi-gigabyte e-mail archives... he uses Thunderbird and is willing to change
<rednaxel> I said it should, but he's unsure
<Olegs> thunderbird has problem with indexing
<farous> any idea why xman report no manual pages. Was it replaced or was the location of the man pages been changed
<rednaxel> Olegs, maybe that's why he's not happy
<rysiek|pl> rednaxel: he can try it easily enough, can't he? :)
<rednaxel> rysiek|pl, I said that also
<Einhard> hmm...my ts2 sound running it under kubuntu only comes out of the left speaker, but everything else works proper
<rednaxel> I think he's a bit afraid because his setup has dozens of e-mail adresses and filters
<rysiek|pl> rednaxel: well, let him just backup his current Thunderbird setup
<rysiek|pl> and play :)
<sveri> hm, i put another pci nic in the box (rtl 8139/C too) and the same thing happens, i set her up with ifconfig ... up and added a route to the server, it can ping himself but no other computer
<sveri> i've also tried another cable, doesn't help
<rysiek|pl> sveri: join #sveri-rysiek
<lint> Adept wont run whenever i click on it, and when i try to killall it i get this lovely error: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/587334
<lint> oh really?
<lint> wow thanks!
<lint> ;D
<ubuntu_> lint: try sudo
<lint> oh jesus christ, i cant believe i didn't do that
* lint slaps himsefl
<lint> Is there a reason why adept keeps crashing in the first place?
<lint> this is happening constantly
* me2win shrugs
<me2win> try reinstalling it
* lint shrugs
<lint> i'll give that a go after i get this blasted video working
<me2win> which video
<Crowbar> any good program for making charts?  I need more than KOffice can offer.
<lint> m3win: streaming video in firefox
<lint> wmv for example
<lint> i've installed everything known to man
<maenty> Crowbar: Openoffice.org?
<robotgeek> lint: mplayer plugin + firefox + w32codecs
<lint> already installed
<robotgeek> lint: define "not working"
<me2win> lint, you have both, mplayer and w32 codecs?
<lint> both are installed
<lint> if i open a wbsite that has a wmv or any video file
<lint> firefox will say i'm missing a plugin
<me2win> lint, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<robotgeek> lint: if you click on the popup, what plugin does it you are missing
<Crowbar> maenty: Tried it.  I'm doing a lot of stats stuff and was hoping for something that could create a lot more suitable graphs.
<lint> robotgeek: unknown plugin it says
<robotgeek> lint: can you try a different site
<lint> robotgeek: sure
<lint> me2win: yep installed all of those
<lint> and regarding the line
<lint> vo=x11,  to vo=xv,
<lint> I have vo=xv,sdl,x11
<me2win> lint, back up the file and then change it to just xv, see what happens
<me2win> see what breaks
<me2win> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<lint> interesting
<lint> i guess it was just that one site
<me2win> work now?
<lint> well i can play videos off of youtube
<lint> but i dont believe those are .wmvs
<tpk> hi i've just installed kubuntu!!
<Dasnipa> congrats tpk
<me2win> rpcongrats
<rysiek|pl> gotta go, cu guys
<me2win> tpk, congrats*
<me2win> lolz
<me2win> ryanakca, cya
<me2win> son of a...
<me2win> lol
<lint> lol
<lint> Is there a way to play quicktime in firefox on kubuntu?
<me2win> lint, mplayer does it
<lint> hmm
<lint> well i know for sure that isn't working
<me2win> !quicktime
<ubotu> I heard quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<me2win> apt-get libquicktime1
<tpk> works all on my laptop. I can't believe it, I'm probably the chosen one.
<tpk> hooray
<tpk> \o/
<me2win> tpk, lol
<lint> me2win: interesting
<lint> it says that something replaced it
<lint> libquicktime0
<me2win> lol?
<lint> and thats already installed
<lint> interesting
<me2win> try unintalling libquicktime 0 and installing libquicktime1 prehaps?
<lint> even adept says that is the newest version
<Dasnipa> me2win, you have a msg ;)
<me2win> Dasnipa, do i?
<Dasnipa> erm nvm
<lint> screw the mirrors, i'll google for the package
<Dasnipa> i had not authenticated
<Dasnipa> that is why
<me2win> Dasnipa, it says i have new memos actually
<me2win> oh it says NO no memos heh
<lint> and not surprisingly, still doesn't work
<me2win> lint, thats pretty odd my friend
<lint> thing is, if it works right
<lint> i should be able to type about:plugins in firefox
<lint> and see all the applicable plugins
<lint> only ones in there however are shockwave and futuresplash
<me2win> mplayerplug-in
<me2win> lol, thats what is driving quicktime for me
<lint> mozilla-mplayer is already the newest version.
<lint> already installed for me
<lint> Yeah it seems my only problem is wmv
<_christian> Hallo allerseits! Kennt sich von Euch jemand mit der WLan-Installation aus? Bin schon sehr weit, hnge aber an einer Stelle fest
* lint shoots himself in the face
<lint> anyone else got an idea?
<Ilokaaaasu> '1de
<Ilokaaaasu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<me2win> lint, not sure
<lint> 5 dollar donation to ubuntu if this hell of a problem gets fixed
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@213.226.174.26]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<lint> an hour+ to get videos playing in firefox
<lint> *shakes his head*
<me2win> heh
<me2win> lint, dont worry, im trying to install apache
<me2win> and i cant open any new network connections
<lint> thanks for trying me2win
<me2win> i only have what i already have
<me2win> lint, *shrug* sorry i couldnt help more
<lint> tis all good, i'll probably have to google answer it and pay someone money
<me2win> nah, try the #ubuntu chat
<me2win> maybe somebody will know
<me2win> or just wait till later on
<lint> already did ;/
<me2win> you shouldnt have to pay anyone
<lint> haha i know i shouldn't, but im getting a headache ;x
<nuky> hi, i've been trying to install kubuntu onto a sata drive machine and had sooo much trouble. i asked in here earlier and someone suggested finding the modue and rebuilding the kernel and shifting it over to the sata machine from another one. finally, i found this about my sata controller: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/587416 can someone briefly explain what this means?
<me2win> !sata
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> nuky, not sure
<_stian> hi, anyone know about a guide about how i install MSN messenger 7,5 on kubuntu ?
<Einhard> hmm...i can't su..."Authentication failed" <br> "Sorry"
<ubuntu_> I've been trying out the dapper live-cd. Where do I go to give improvement suggestions? Like the fact that wifi "almost" works but the tools doesn't quite go all the way. Or that my touchpad is insanely fine-grained. 5cm on the touchpad is like 5mm on the screen.
<ubuntu_> I am in fact on the dapper cd now...
<iquniez> hi, anyone know about a guide about how i install MSN messenger 7,5 on kubuntu ?
<me2win> ubuntu, ubuntu https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<ubuntu_> iquniez: I use kopete. Works like a charm for me.
<me2win> !msn
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<Ilokaaaasu> iquniez: do you need msn messenger or just some messenger which is has same options
<Ilokaaaasu> -is
<me2win> ubuntu_, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<iquniez> ubuntu_ i use aMSN and gaim, but I  like MSN messenger bether
<me2win> msn doesnt develop its client for linux, you will have to use kopete or gaim or something
<iquniez> me2win:  cant i install wine and then MSN messenger +
<nuky> where do you download the dapper cd from?
<me2win> iquniez, not all programs work under wine, you may want to try it, but im not sure, never tried it
<nuky> apparently, that has more sata controller drivers built in..
<ubuntu_> me2win: already reported. good to know. :-)
<iquniez> me2win: kk, I wil try it :)
<me2win> iquniez, let us know if it works
<iquniez> me2win: I wil do that..
<bogo> has anyone used samba's Winbind to log into a samba PDC, instead of a real windows domain?
<me2win> ubuntu_, heh yeah I find most bugs are usually already reported but its good to chek anyway
<ubuntu_> time to go back to breezy...
<thompa> can someone show me where touchpad accelration setting is?
<me2win> !touchpad
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<me2win> thompa, im not sure
<thompa> thats ok
<thompa> its really slow
<thompa> im running dapper
<thompa> checking system settings, i know its called syanptic i think
<thompa> !synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<thompa> !synaptics
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thompa
<thompa> objest not found
<thompa> site is down cant search it you stupid bot
<me2win> are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<thompa> kubuntu
<me2win> you are probably looking for adept then
<me2win> not synaptix
<thompa> im looking for synaptics touch pad control
<thompa> i may have to edit xorg.conf
<thompa> youd think there would be a gui or something
<me2win> ooo
<me2win> not sure
<thompa> theres no accelration line in xorg.conf, might as well be using an old version of slackware
<ufo> thompa in dapper its ksynaptics
<heady_> hi there, are there any extensions for konquror like for firefox ???
<JohnFlux> no
<heady_> damn, then konqueror sux
<robotgeek> heady_: it has lot of features inbuilt
<heady_> robotgeek: maybe, but im sure that no so many as firefox with all extensions
<robotgeek> heady_: sure, but you don't install all extensions from mozdev, right :P
<heady_> robotgeek: not, only about 20
<heady_> robotgeek: not, about 20 only
<robotgeek> heady_: hmm, you are a "power user' then
<heinkel_111> hmmm, shouldn't "sudo apt update" give a meaningful response in kubuntu?
<heady_> robotgeek: wow, your the first who told me someting like this
<heinkel_111> i get "sudo: apt: command not found"
<arrinmurr> sudo apt-get update
<robotgeek> heady_: i have only about 6-7 installed,
<heady_> robotgeek: i just want to have my web browser costumized
<robotgeek> heady_: konq has a lot of features too, you might have to look up www.kde-apps.org
<heinkel_111> ah goody actually mislead by guide on how to make amaroK do mp3 then, thx!
<arrinmurr> heinkel_111: what guide?
<heinkel_111> one i googled..lets see:http://www.ubuntux.org/mp3-support-for-amarok
<heinkel_111> "2. Type "sudo apt update" in the shell (or use the Update Button in Synaptic)"
<arrinmurr> heinkel_111: ah, ok. i just thought that if it was in the wiki, it should be fixed
<robotgeek> yeah, we can't really help you with external guides and stuff
<heady_> btw, i would like to install FF 1.5, is here anybody who would like to help me
<heinkel_111> ok, so better look in wiki before google then ;)
<heinkel_111> point taken
<heinkel_111> making amarok play mp3 is the second thing i try to do
<heinkel_111> i _must_ have some music while hacking away at this system :P
<robotgeek> !firefox
<_tijn> xmms ? :D
<robotgeek> heady_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<heady_> thanks man
<Merlin94> Bonsoir Tout le monde :)
<ninHer> hi all
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<heinkel_111> Bonsoir Merlin :)
<Merlin94> So sorry...
<robotgeek> Merlin94: no problem, only that we won't follow what you say :)
<Merlin94> me too ;)
<robotgeek> root___: don't browse as root
<robotgeek> heinkel_111: do you still need help with amarok mp3?
<robotgeek> heinkel_111: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-a57167a3ce442dc52d9b05e46a14503330d4e970
<arrinmurr> (amarok-xine is the way to go ;)
<robotgeek> +1
<Borelia> !bz2
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Borelia
<inteliwasp> could someone wack me in the head with the command to restart the sound?
<bam_> /sbin/restart...
<nuky> i know this sounds illy.. but i can't get support for my sata controller with breezy, how safe do you think it is to use dapper untill it's officially released?
<robotgeek> nuky: can you live with a mostly working, but annoyant system?
<inteliwasp> depends on what is anoying...
<ninHer> which file do i need to add 192.168.1.1 to, to avoid dhclient every time i boot ?
<nuky> yeah.. if the basics work it's fine.. i'm not fussed about multimedia support, etc..
<robotgeek> ninHer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<inteliwasp> i think the route command.
<ninHer> thakns robotgeek
<inteliwasp> well robo beat me :(
<heinkel_111> yay! MP3 plays! thanks for help :)
<robotgeek> heinkel_111: cool. glad to help!
<kallidor> Hello..
<noxx> hi
<kallidor> I just got dapper up and running and am trying to figure out what this alt+spacebar thing is
<noxx> jmd lust auf ne runde bzflag??
<kallidor> katapult
<noxx> katapult??
<arrinmurr> kallidor: it's for launching programs by starting to type their name, or something
<noxx> was hat das damit zutun??
<noxx> foxx auch drinn???
<visik7> Xorg is using 256mb of ram in RSS is it normal ?
<kallidor> I get that, but the only item that shows up is k3b and run program
<noxx> isn t it a german server??
<noxx> chanel
<noxx> i ment channel
<arrinmurr> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<noxx> also
<kallidor> however, the only one that works is the k3b
<noxx> englisch??
<kallidor> noxx: huh?
<noxx> wasn??
<noxx> huh?
<kallidor> Ich spreche Egnlish? un du?
<kallidor> und du?
<kallidor> I can't type today.
<noxx> meinte nur das dies meinermeinung nach n deutscher channel ist...
<visik7>  8553 root      16   0 1092m 254m 2304 R  8.2 52.1   1:28.60 Xorg
<kallidor> noxx: try #kubuntu-de fur deutsch
<arrinmurr> kallidor: hmm... it works fine here, but running on breezy. i never use it though ;)
<heinkel_111> is there a #kubuntu-no too?
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> Hey guys. Can you give me a console command to find a file? I'm looking for the update file for F-Prot ><
<simian> does anybody else here find kaudiocreator a bit hit and miss
<simian> some times it encodes and sometimes it just hangs
<arrinmurr> h1dd3nh4xx0r: locate -i something
<kallidor> arrinmurr: Thanks.. guess that is what I get for running bleeding edge.
<kallidor> however, the support for the laptop was awsome
<kallidor> maybe that should be is..
<inteliwasp> anyone here good with wireless?
<kallidor> inteliwasp: What are you trying to figure out.
<inteliwasp> i have a proxim orinoco 8420-WD gold wireless card that i want to use
<inteliwasp> for some reason it wont show up in lspci
<kallidor> You should have the orinoco driver installed, but you might want to check that you actually do have it.
<inteliwasp> kallidor: I'm not sure i have them, adept does not show anything, yes universe/multivers is set up
<kallidor> then i would look for those
<inteliwasp> uhh,  <is a bit of a linux newb
<inteliwasp> i found a web page...
<inteliwasp> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Orinoco.html
<inteliwasp> not shure what to get tho
<kallidor> sorry .. have to run .. production work issue.
<nsky> how do i install deb packages from console?
<Ilokaaaasu> nsky try sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<nsky> tnx
<wincide> hi all, i am looking for a vhdl compiler for xwindows , do someone know one ?
<ryanakca> is the mutt in the repositories built with gpgme support?
<ToJukk> I'm getting an error saying /dev/mem does not exist when trying to install kubuntu (tried both breezer/dapper cd/dvd). the LiveCD works perfect though. Any suggestions on what to do?
<epzt> hi
<epzt> lost printer, cups seemsto be out
<ryanakca> how do you find out konsole's default characterset
<epzt> tried to install printconf package but it's stopped
<epzt> is there anybody here ,
<ryanakca> epzt: patience.... someone will see you question and will answer it... might take 10-15 minutes, but it will be answered
<epzt> sure ;)
<redguy> epzt: in that time you might give details of your problem. "lost printer, cups seemsto be out" doesn't say nothing
<redguy> !ask
<redguy> !tell epzt about ask
<epzt> ok, so I tried to print a web page under firefox but it freeze the application (after slecting "print" command)
<heinkel_111> does anybody know if it possible to configure a mailclient (thunderbird, for example) to work from both windows and linux partitions on a dual boot pc? ie..by storing the mail folder on a vfat partition visible to both?
<epzt> then i tried to have access to localhost:631, but didn't work
<trappist> epzt: define "didn't work"
<epzt> yes, it's coming : no answer from the server
<trappist> epzt: do you have cupsys installed?  if so, have you done /etc/init.d/cupsys start ?
<ryanakca> how do you find out konsole's default characterset?
<epzt> yes
<trappist> epzt: does it show up if you say netstat -ntlp | grep 631
<epzt> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     8586/cupsd
<trappist> that looks right.  have you checked /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<epzt> no, I'm looking at it now...
<epzt> LoadAllClasses: Unable to open /etc/cups/classes.conf - Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why mounting a DVD requires a -o loop option like an iso image?
<trappist> epzt: do you have that file?
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: it shouldn't
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it does..
<heinkel_111> does anybody know if it possible to configure a mailclient (thunderbird, for example) to work from both windows and linux partitions on a dual boot pc? ie..by storing the mail folder on a vfat partition visible to both?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> look here
<epzt> no classes.conf is not there but why it is not ?
<epzt> it use to be because the printer was working yesterday
<Snake__> heinkel_111: You could install the program onto a fat32 parition and run it under wine
<Snake__> but thats about the best you can do
<trappist> epzt: try 'sudo touch /etc/cups/classes.conf' and restart cups.  I dunno why it wouldn't be there.
<Snake__> trappist: what exactly does touch do?
<epzt> what does means that last command, please :)
<morrow> hmmm dapper and wine does not work currently :/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> trappist: how the -o loop change the access?
<Snake__> I read the man, but I never understood it
<trappist> Snake__: creates an empty file if it doesn't exist, or updates the timestamp if it does exist.
<Snake__> trappist: ahhh thanks :)
<epzt> it requires a full relaod, /etc/init.d/cupsys restart should it be enough ?
<trappist> epzt: yes
<epzt> thanks
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: -o loop creates a loop device for mounting images.  what happens if you try to mount without -o loop, and how are you doing it.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the command with which i mounted the DVD now is this one
<epzt> I did it but still not work :|
<trappist> epzt: check the logs again :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<epzt> I did i a require a full reload again
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: is this a data dvd or a video dvd?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> data
<trappist> and, what happens if you try to mount without -o loop
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh can't really say now.. i am transferring data
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it doesn't work
<trappist> can't do much with "doesn't work".
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> gimme a sec
<Tallia1Kubuntu> now it worked..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't understand......
<trappist> *shrug*
<Kyral> Anyone know if Kopete can log IMs? (Like Gaim?)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> trappist: ok, let's do what i want to do
<Tallia1Kubuntu> trappist: this is my fstab entry
<trappist> Kyral: kopete would really suck if it couldn't log, and I heard kopete didn't suck
<Tallia1Kubuntu> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom    iso9660 umask=000,ro,user,noauto        0 0 #udf
<Kyral> trappist: then tell me where the option is :P
<epzt> I guess I have to restart the computer then :(
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: might try auto instead of iso9660 so it can use the right fs if it's udf, for example
<trappist> Kyral: I've never used kopete
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried
<trappist> epzt: for what?
* Kyral falls down
<epzt> to have a full reload
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but when i use auto it keep saying not able to detect
<Tallia1Kubuntu> fs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom    iso9660 umask=000,ro,user,noauto        0 0 #udf
<Tallia1Kubuntu> now it tells me
<Tallia1Kubuntu> andrea@taglia:/media$ mount /media/cdrom
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<trappist> I hate that error message.
<trappist> what if you change iso9660 to auto
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :) me too
<Kyral> yah the "History" thing does it
<Kyral> but where does it put the logfiles...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> andrea@taglia:/media$ mount /media/cdrom
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<trappist> Kyral: probably somewhere in ~/.kopete or ~/.kde/apps/kopete
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this is auto, with sudo mount -a called before
<Kyral> trappist: I got it
<epzt> whatdoes mean : StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Ne peut attribuer l'adresse demande
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: try changing your umask to 555
<Kyral> .kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<trappist> epzt: cups didn't die and is still listening on 631
<Tallia1Kubuntu> look
<trappist> Kyral: good deal
<Tallia1Kubuntu> this one give me the error wrong fs type
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sudo mount -t udf /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<Tallia1Kubuntu> while this one mount correctly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<Tallia1Kubuntu> even though it is a DVD
<trappist> well not all dvds are udf
<epzt> but can't see it with ps command
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't even know what's udf :)
<trappist> epzt: sudo fuser -v -n tcp 631
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but anyway with auto it SHOULD work
<trappist> yes, it should
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why not?
<epzt> nothing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe i can create 2 different locations
<trappist> maybe it's your umask - it's a read-only medium, so maybe it doesn't like your 777 permissions
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and put them in the fstab
<trappist> epzt: maybe it's dead now, try a sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Tallia1Kubuntu> [14:12]  [DCOP]  Error: Nothing is playing in amaroK
<Tallia1Kubuntu> wtf is this?
<trappist> kde crap
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in konversation?
<eob84> is there a fix for the brokeun kdebase-dev package?
<trappist> I dunno, kde apps try to talk to each other over dcop and I guess konversation got some stray noice from amarok
<trappist> *noise
<eob84> anyone able to install kdebase-dev?
<epzt> my printer is an HP on and I've got a process : /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp
<trappist> epzt: do you have hplip installed?
<epzt> I'm ckecking....
<trappist> do you have a /etc/init.d/hplip
<epzt> I just install it
<trappist> oh, I was wondering if that running process was from hplip.  I say kill it and try again to restart cups.
<epzt> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> grr i am getting mad
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<Tallia1Kubuntu> now it mount correctly with
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the one above
<epzt> still noy working...
<epzt> not
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but using mount /media/cdrom with this fstab still give me errors
<Tallia1Kubuntu> "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom            iso9660 umask=555,ro,user,noauto        0 0 #udf
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: does it still work with sudo mount -t iso9660 -o umask=000 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<trappist> there, 555
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there something wrong in my fstab?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why can't i use mount /media/cdrom?
<epzt> ok, going to restart my box now....
<epzt> by
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: I'm suggesting that your umask might be bad
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am using 555 as you suggested
<trappist> try omitting the umask from your fstab
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that was as it was before
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> grrrrrrrrr.... now it works :)
<trappist> also try stripping the #udf from the end - I dunno whether that's valid
<trappist> oh hehe :)
<trappist> try umask=444
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am really confused :)
<trappist> I mean
<trappist> make it 222
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !?
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> aha :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> |:)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !:)
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<Snake__> !mittens
<ubotu> Snake__: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Snake__> :(
<Snake__> :(
<Snake__> !mittens
<trappist> please don't play with the bot kthx.
<Snake__> Lol
<Snake__> But hes so much fun
<trappist> Snake__: feel free in pmsg.  /msg ubotu hello.
<Snake__> trappist: I ususally do ;)
<Snake__> I was tryin to get him to say the mittins thing
<epzt> back :)
<epzt> but still not printer :(
<epzt> it's going to make me mad
<ryanakca> when your mail is saved to ~/Mail , What do you set as mailbox type in .muttrc? Maildir? or is ~/mbox and ~/Mail for two different things?
<epzt> should I uninstall cups and reinstall it ?
<ateves> hi, my KDE desktop shows no mounted or unmounted devices on the desktop, but i enabled this option in the desktop behaviour menu
<epzt> what is the kubuntu-desktop ackage exactly ?
<simian> i want to chown a directory and all the directories and files withing it, can anyone save me hours of googleing?
<trappist> simian: chown -R
<simian> trappist: than you, yo are a star
<trappist> epzt: it's a metapackage that depends on all the packages you need for a nice kde desktop, so you can just install that package and it'll pull all the rest with it.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> epzt: a fake package with dependancies toward the most common kubuntu packages
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<epzt> so can't uninstall it :)
<trappist> epzt: if you uninstall it, you lose only that package, which means basically nothing.
<trappist> because it depends on all those other packages, not the other way around.  they don't need it.
<simian> trappist: does -R apply to chmod aswell?
<epzt> beacuse if I want to uninstall cupsys  , kubuntu-desktop package should be unistall
<trappist> simian: yes
<trappist> epzt: that's no problem.
<epzt> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> simian: whatchout sometimes it is -r like in cp
<simian> trappist: thanks again
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: -R is preferred for most operations with cp
<trappist> so you don't end up copying device files, sockets, etc.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> who
<Tallia1Kubuntu> aha
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :) always learning
<trappist> but I usually use -a
<Tallia1Kubuntu> -a ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> -a is for hidden
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyway..
<trappist> that's for ls
<trappist> for cp it's, well, check the man page :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to obtain a snapshot of the desktop with a single command?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like desksnap output.jpeg
<trappist> import -window root filename.png
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<trappist> or .jpg if you prefer
<trappist> if you don't have import, apt-get install imagemagick
<epzt> I think will never have my printer working at all :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> trappist: since you seem so well prepared..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to shot an avi movie too?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it should be simple..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> of a mjpeg.. using multiple istances of: import -window root snapshot.png
<trappist> closest thing I know of is vnc2swf
<epzt> don't think my kubuntu install is stable....
<thompa> I did and upgrade of packages and lost my wireless, devices could not be enabled
<trappist> epzt: printing sucks in kubuntu, I know that for sure.
<thompa> is there someway to upgrade without losing networking?
<thompa> or could it be the kernel upgrade that came through?
<trappist> thompa: what happened to you shouldn't happen
<Tallia1Kubuntu> trappist: yes but that require to have vnc server running...
<epzt> ok but why it was working afer the install and after some days not ???
<Tallia1Kubuntu> way to complicated for such a simple thing
<trappist> and a kernel upgrade won't take effect until you reboot
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: yeah it's not an ideal solution but it's the only thing I know of
<thompa> im running dapper maybe thats it
<trappist> dapper is unstable by definition.
<thompa> is kde 3.5 part of kubuntu yet?
<thompa> or is it still unstable?
<epzt> I think will go back to suse...
<trappist> there are 3.5.1 packages for breezy
<thompa> ok thanks,
<trappist> but they're backports, not part of the official distro
<thompa> righy
<thompa> dapper is working fine until i update, it does not matter which kernel i choose at reboot, my devices cannot be enabled
<epzt> my cpusd process stop after a while
<epzt> and disappear
<trappist> epzt: I used to have similar trouble.  it took a while to track down, but all the secrets are in your /var/log/cups/error_log
<epzt> [06/Mar/2006:23:51:47 +0100]  Listening to 7f000001:631
<epzt> I [06/Mar/2006:23:51:47 +0100]  Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
<epzt> I [06/Mar/2006:23:51:47 +0100]  Configured for up to 100 clients.
<epzt> I [06/Mar/2006:23:51:47 +0100]  Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.
<epzt> I [06/Mar/2006:23:51:47 +0100]  Full reload is required.
<epzt> that's what I found at the end
<_mihai> how do i see a list of users as a root ?
<_mihai> users created on my comp
<_mihai> machine...
<simian> Goog night all :)
<thompa> im going back to stable kubuntu
<thompa> thanks
<_mihai> i need a command to view all the user accounts on my machine
<theine> Hi, can somebody tell me how to change the KDM cursor theme?
<rene> good question ^^
<_mihai> i need a command to view all the user accounts on my machine
<trappist> _mihai: cat /etc/passwd | cut -d: -f1
<_mihai> that is not a list of users
<_mihai> it's a list of everything
<trappist> it's a list of users, system users included
<theine> _mihai: a bit ugly, but it works...: cat /etc/passwd | grep :[0-9] [0-9] [0-9] [0-9] : | cut -d: -f1
<epzt> if I delete /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file is cupsys allowed to create a new one when restarted
<_mihai> works
<theine> _mihai: this assumes that ordinary users are assigned a 4-digit UID, which at least on my system seems to be the case
<trappist> cat /etc/passwd | while read line; do if [ `echo $line | cut -d: -f3` -ge 1000 ] ;then echo $line | cut -d: -f1;fi;done
#kubuntu 2006-03-12
<theine> trappist: should include -lt 10000 as well
<Kyral> Gahh dinner felt good lol
<js_> how can i install a 32bit package on a 64-bit machine+
<trappist> cat /etc/passwd | while read line; do x=`echo $line|cut -d: -f3`;if [ $x -ge 1000 -a $x -lt 10000 ] ;then echo $line | cut -d: -f1;fi;done
<Kyral> js_: 32-Bit Chroot?
<js_> Kyral: how can i install that? i need 32bit sdl libraries
<Kyral> js_: That was just a guess honestly
<Kyral> I don't use 64-bit
<theine> trappist: the "while read ..." construct is really neat, thanks!
<_heady> hi there
<_heady> i just upgraded mi kubuntu and it overwrite my grub boot menu
<_heady> so i cant boot to win xp
<_heady> can somebody show me the menu.lst file so i can see what should i write in it ???
<theine> _heady: look in /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst for an example entry for Windows
<gameface> okay guys for some reason i cant go to administrative mode
<gameface> when i enter my passoword da first time it tells me wrong password
<gameface> then 2nd time it tells me su failed
<gameface> i cant turn on my network cards neither
<_mihai> how do i configure a tightvnc
<_mihai> connection?
<gameface> no one ever ran into that problem before?
<_mihai> faq on tightvnc please...
<Tm_T> _mihai: google might help
<m0nark> whoa, I'm falling in love with kubuntu
<Snake|Sims2> m0nark: that cant be good for your health..
<m0nark> hehe, it's a bit scary, yes :)
<gameface> i like kubuntu
<gameface> cept for i cant get to adminstrative mode
<gameface> so i cant enable my netowr
<gameface> network*
<m0nark> do you get an error?
<gameface> yeah
<gameface> tellsme su failed conersion
<gameface> but it wasnt doing it earlier
<m0nark> that's strange.. tried to google it?
<gameface> i uninstalled n reinstalled (same partition but i wiped out everthing but home directory)
<gameface> yeah im tryin
<gameface> ri now
<m0nark> is a normal "sudo" working?
<wotnarg> Where would you configure konqueror on what to open and what to save?
<gameface> yeah and the root works when i try from terminal
<gameface> just when i do it from system menu
<gameface> it doesnt work
<gameface> so i cant make any system changes
<m0nark> utterly funky.. wish I had a clever solution to that, but never heard about anything like it
<m0nark> good luck anyways :) I'm diving into some config files
<gameface> let mego take a look on google
<gameface> ill be be back
<m0nark> gameface, found a little workaround if you're interested
<m0nark> open a root konsole with "sudo konsole &", then you can launch "kcontrol" and get access to the admin features
<m0nark> you could probably sudo kcontrol as well
<chx> is there a desktop blogger API  client for Kubuntu?
<chx> i downloaded kicker-kblogger from kde apps... now, how I run this app?
<Kyral> chx: ./configure && make && sudo make install?
<chx> Kyral: I downloaded & install a deb (for breezy)
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> then uhh
<chx> Kyral: the only problem, this is a kicker applet
<Kyral> right click on the Kicker :P
* chx blushes
<Kyral> and select add applet?
<chx> what's the Kicker ? :)
<Kyral> teh panel :P
<chx> ahhhhhhhhh
<chx> add applet
<chx> i tried add aplication
* Kyral points to the thingy at the bottom of the screen with the clock and other goodies :D
* chx plays stupid and lame this night
<Kyral> We all start somewhere
<chx> can you believe that I play w/ Linux for 13 years? :)
<chx> this GUI stuff is new :D
<Kyral> okay...then we all have one of those days :P
<chx> that's so true
<Kyral> oh if you are a terminal junkie like me, then you HAVE to install Yukauke(sp?)
<chx> I am running Konsole...
<Kyral> its a dropdown Konsole
<chx> hmmm
<Kyral> hit F12 and it drops from the top of the screen :P
<chx> what I yearn for
<chx> is the copy-paste putty had on windows
<chx> you click-and-drag to mark the thing to be copied
<chx> and then right click to paste
<chx> can't be faster
<chx> but no terminal app does that under Linux
<chx> *sigh*
<Snake|Sims2> chx: then make one ;)
<rysiek|pl> hi there
<Snake|Sims2> hi
<chx> Snake|Sims2: my C++ skills are long gone. These days, I am PHP only (and quite good in that. Have you seen Drupal :)? )
<chx> question... for an app like http://kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=29552&file1=29552-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=KBlogger this
<chx> no menu at all
<chx> i wonder, how could I configure it
<Snake|Sims2> chx: who needs C++ skills? Python ftw ;)
<chx> Snake|Sims2: a terminal app in Python? sounds interesting. but possible.
<Snake|Sims2> :)
<rysiek|pl> chx: that sounded scary: "terminal app" - "terminal illness" and so on ;)
<Snake|Sims2> lol
<chx> it says " Configuration is done via the applet menu."
<chx> it's really chx's dumb night
<chx> how do I reach that?
<Snake|Sims2> chx: put it applet onto your kicker, then right click it
<chx> done
<chx> and?
<chx> I get the usual configure menu
<Snake|Sims2> chx: should say like "Configure so and so"
<Snake|Sims2> yea.....
<chx> i mean
<chx> i got the panel configure
<chx> AHHH
<Snake|Sims2> chx: the little bar that you use to move the thing around has a arrow
<chx> succees
<Snake|Sims2> click and try that
<chx> yes just found before you said
<Snake|Sims2> :)
<chx> that's tricky
<chx> I am not this dumb usually -- just KDE is largely unknown to me...
<Snake|Sims2> hrh
* Snake|Sims2 needs to remeber how to read these stupid clocks
<Snake|Sims2> Binary..
<chx> I wonder, how many tricky applets are out there...
<Snake|Sims2> chx: tons and tons and tons
<Teleios> hi #kubuntu
<ryanakca> hmmmm.... anyone know why adept-updater wants to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Your the maintainer, right?
<rysiek|pl> It has to be some sort of sabotage from the Ubuntu guys ;)
<Teleios> hah
<chx> LOL
<rysiek|pl> ok, folks, gonna play some quake and get some sleep ;) cu all later
<Kyral> Oy I wish that Usplash wasn't depended on for the -Desktop packages
<Kyral> 'cause there is this NICE uPower splash on KDE-Look :P
<Snake|Sims2> Kyral: share?
<Kyral> Snake|Sims2: gimme a sec
<Kyral> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=34634
<TheNight> so, is anyone else anxiously awaiting 6.04?
<Kyral> I'm using Dapper...
<TheNight> and a question.  Isnt the drivers for Broadcom illegal to use?  and if they are then how can they be integrated in dapper
<Kyral> I dunno because I'm going to the gym
<pradeepto> Does Amarok (in Breezy) run out of the box? Or do I need to install something else?
<buntu-tablet> in other distros /dev/serial.conf is used for setserial,  what config file is it in ubuntu?
<Snake|Sims2> pradeepto: most runs out of the box
<pradeepto> Because right now it doesnot seem to play mp3 files
<Kyral> except those lol
<Snake|Sims2> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Snake|Sims2> ;)
<chx> TheNight: as the nvidia 8xxx drivers are only in 6.04 and the 7xxx drivers in  breezy does not support renderaccel on widescreen , I have considered installing the alpha...
<pradeepto> heh heh thanks guys, happy realisation for me. :)
<Hostile> i need help updtaing my apt-get sources
<Hostile> i dont think it pulling anything off the internet since i ran expert setup
<Hostile> anyone can help with this?
<knovak> what version of KDE does the latest Kubuntu use?
<Snake|Sims2> knovak: dapper or breezy?
<knovak> breezy
<pradeepto> 3.4
<Snake|Sims2> knovak: I think 3.4.3 (you can click on "about KDE" in any kde app
<knovak> oh
<knovak> ok
<knovak> thanks to both of you
<nuky> is there a way to make firefox my default browseR? i tried setting it in kde compenents and through firefox preferences but no luck with either..
<Snake__> nuky: if you figure it out tell me plz
<Snake__> :)
<nuky> hehe i will..
<tryingsomething> is there a better vnc server than the one that comes with kde?
<stian> hi, anyone know how about a guide how to install iptables on kubuntu ?
<tryingsomething> um
<Tm_T> stian: err, you have iptables already ;(
<tryingsomething> lol ya
<tryingsomething> iptables runs your config
<stian> Tm_T I have :| i didnt know that :P i got kubuntu yesterday and a friend try to lern me a lot of stuff.
<stian> but he have gentoo
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> gentooers
<stian> =P
<Tm_T> they have to control everything and then they wonder why somethings broken
<stian> Tm_T: funny you say that, he just say that I have changed hes root password in gentoo, but he was mistaken xD
<tryingsomething> is there a lighter wm that i can use with kubuntu?
<tryingsomething> strictly i want to do vnc and kde seems to slow it down lots
<Tm_T> tryingsomething: yes, tons of them
<Snake__> tryingsomething: any wm you want
<tryingsomething> but which one would allow me to config all that kde does?
<Tm_T> Snake__: yay!
<Tm_T> tryingsomething: none
<Snake__> tryingsomething: none man
<tryingsomething> i want to setup comptuer as a firewall/router lol
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> tryingsomething: go flux or cli
<Tm_T> tryingsomething: then you don't need any wm
<Tm_T> ;)
<tryingsomething> but i can only hook up the computer through s-video cuz i dont have any other monitors
<Tm_T> Snake__: flux isn't that light
<tryingsomething> and resolution really sucks cant do anything
<Snake__> Tm_T: its lighter than kde...
<Snake__> :)
<tryingsomething> so ive tried vnc'ing it - and its still a hassle
<tryingsomething> is that on the dvd image?
<Hostile> i need to update my source.lst file
<Hostile> it only has the cd rom in there wut do i need to do?
<Tm_T> bah, I'm off ->
<tryingsomething> also how can i set colors to really low?
<tryingsomething> only see flex - how do i find flux?
<stian> hi, what is the iptables command for removing a ip from the banned list ?
<tryingsomething> no idea? did you edit the actual iptables script or you entered it cmd line?
<visik7> I know that jdk 1.4 is deprecated on azureus 2.4 but I noticed a very strange behaviour: when azureus is run on jdk1.4 Xorg start to eat memory
<stian> tryingsomething: from the commando line
<tryingsomething> open another term .... man iptables
<tryingsomething> and yes it does exist i just opened it ; )
<stian> *start reading*
<tryingsomething> lol
* Kyral brands his right leg a traitor
<jindiaz> hey guys, i need your help with a buying descison here
<jindiaz> and plz, ppl who know whut they are talking abt
<jindiaz> im going to be buying a new videocard, and i need suggestions with what is going to work sexy with linux
<jindiaz> i was looking at the nvidia 6200
<Kyral> NVidia always beats ATI with Linux
<jindiaz> anyone got any suggestions and why?
<Kyral> NVidia has better drivers, 'nuff said
<jindiaz> yah, thats whut ive heard so thats why ive kinda choosen nvidia over my usually ati choice
<jindiaz> but aside form that, whut abt poerformance, etc etc
<jindiaz> and whut make?  the one im looking at is 3dfuzion
<spoop> 3dfuzion isn't really a good brand, go for xfx, bfg or evga
<tryingsomething> make sure its nvidia
<tryingsomething> they dev their cards using linux farms
<tryingsomething> what kind of stuff u plan to do with it?
<tryingsomething> msi isnt bad either
<jindiaz> i dunno if this helps any, but my system is p4 2.8ghz, 1mb cache, 1gb ddr ram, asus p4p800-e deluxe mobo, liquid cooling, enermax 485w silent PSU, already have MSI tv@nywhere master card, and 860 gb hd space.
<tryingsomething> well check nvidia 6800's 256mb at least if you plan on gaming
<jindiaz> o, lol, well thats the system, hahaha
<spoop> 860gb, are you archiving the internet?
<tryingsomething> parts of it at a time
<spoop> a 6600gt would be good for gaming too
<tryingsomething> i archive dvd's dont tell anyone: X
<spoop> at 128 mb
<jindiaz> hahahahahahaha.... naw, but screw paying for tv man, its all dwnloadable form the net.  and thats not even including my external drives
<jindiaz> and no movies on them, that all gets burned
<HymnToLife> jindiaz> quit showing off with your system and come to the fats :p
<jindiaz> hahaha.  well the thing is, im not going to be doing a tremondous amount of gaming, only rarely, more of a tv, music, and movie kinda guy.
<spoop> do you have a 160, 200, and 2 x 250gb drives?
<tryingsomething> ok go for middle range then
<jindiaz> hmm so for shure 3dfuzion isnt all that good?
<nuky> Snake__: hey, are you still around? i changed the settings in the component chooser, for the default browser and it worked.. the reason i thought it didn't was because i tested it with a link someone sent me over Skype, but skype has it's own browser setting.. so maybe the program youre testing from does too.. just a suggestion
<spoop> how much are you looking to spend?
<Snake__> nuky: im here
<jindiaz> hahahahaha spoop, ryght on the money man
<spoop> woot, i love math
<Snake__> nuky: Hmmm maybe :)
<Snake__> thanks man
<Snake__> Ill check it out
<jindiaz> well, around like 100-150 range
<jindiaz> i have really good connections though
<jindiaz> so if yu name the card i would ill prolly get a pretty good deal
<nuky> Snake__: hope it works.. hehe that was driving me crazy!!the best way i can think of to test it to drag a url from konqueror to the desktop and than click on it on the desktop. that should open firefox
<spoop> 6800gs is like $170 after rebate on newegg, that card pwns
<spoop> although for not much gaming, it might be overkill
<Snake__> nuky: im actually a opera user, so lets hope it goes the same :)
<jindiaz> and hymn, the only reason i posted that was if there were compatibility issues, and if the psu was needed for independant power to the card, as that psu has the socket for that concern
<jindiaz> yahhhhhhhhhh it sounds alittle over kill
<spoop> then just go with a 6600gt 128mb
<tryingsomething> ya
<jindiaz> ok, let me check some prices on the msi and xfx cards i can get
<tryingsomething> your mobo is pci-e or agp?
<jindiaz> agp............
<jindiaz> sadly
<jindiaz> sooooooooooooo sadly
<tryingsomething> ya i only have agp
<m0nark> any tips on a good bittorrent client that blends in with the kde feeling?
<spoop> well both cards i listed are available in agp
<tryingsomething> pci-e really is too new to be taking advantage - you see most people with that tech use sli- and that's because they cant take advantage of one slot yet
<Snake__> nuky: hey, where did u set the browser in konq?
<spoop> i have pci-e because it was the norm when i bought my pc
<tryingsomething> dual core cpu's as well - its all too new - its kind of you have it to say you have it - not really supported
<jindiaz> ok, ill be back in like 2 mins, let me go see the opffers i can get.  and yah, also i was reading that the 256mb is just a gimmic on lower end cards as the actual card itself does not use the reousrces appropriiatley to utilize the full 256mb
<jindiaz> so im going to stick with a good 128
<jindiaz> ok one sec, brb
<jindiaz> msi fx5200-td128
<jindiaz> i can get that card, new, for about 55 bux
<nuky> Snake__: in konqueror, type in the url bar: settings:/Components/ then go to Component chooser -> Web broswer -> then choose the second option with the path to your opera in the field and apply.. and try the desktop link thing... *fingers crossed*
<spoop> nah, go for the 6600gt
<jindiaz> ok, let me check that one out
<spoop> its like 10x faster than the fx5200, and it probably has some more features
<Snake__> nuky: testing...
<Snake__> nuky: meh kind of works, its probly because of the ghetto install I Did
<Snake__> aw well
<nuky> aww.. sorry..
<Snake__> No problem, its probly more my fault, I used klik, which does some weird things to a system
<jindiaz> msi nx6600-vtd256 ddr-dvi.  i can get that for about 150
<jindiaz> kinda right at the top of my range though
<jindiaz> :(
<spoop> not a bad price
<spoop> hmm
<spoop> when you get cheaper than a 6600gt the performance starts to drop off steeply
<jindiaz> but the drivers and all, linuxx will work well with this card?
<spoop> other than that, i would suggest a 6600 or 6200
<spoop> yeah
<jindiaz> ok, cause i donmt want to have to go back to windows too get my oc running
<spoop> any nvidia card, it doesn't really matter
<jindiaz> i HATE windows
<dumezil> what the irc command to get a channel list?
<jindiaz> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<Snake__> nuky: I think I got it to work! :)
<Snake__> Bah crap
<Snake__> nope :(
<jindiaz> as yu can tell, my pc has become my every technological thing box basically
<jindiaz> even my alarm clock....
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> it doesnt turn off anymore
<jindiaz> hahaha
<Snake__> jindiaz: I bet my alarmclock is better than yours!
<spoop> would you want dual dvi
* Snake__ must really rewrite his script..
<jindiaz> i would have to bet it is as well
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> yah man
<jindiaz> one will, eventually, be hooked up to a 42 inch flatscreen tv
<jindiaz> in the summer
<jindiaz> soooooooo kinda has to have dual
<Snake__> jindiaz: I got a script right now that plays music at night at 40% volume, then at what ever time you want, it shuts itself off, resets the volume to 100%, then wakes you up in the morning :)
<pipitas> Snake__: klik doesnt do anything to the *system*... it is the klik-ed application, that may do something to the *home directory* "dot" files. But this is what the application would do any way you'd use or run it, klik or non-klik
<jindiaz> cause i have a 19inch lcd with dvi
<spoop> xfx makes a dual dvi 6600
<as_28>  i install ubuntu and when is loading I get hung when says, Ckecking Battery State
<Snake__> pipitas: well it does work...to a extent, it asks what klik app I want to run, then I have to select opera
<jindiaz> omg.... snake... WHEREEEEEEEEEE DID YU GET THAT!?
<Snake__> jindiaz: hand made
<Snake__> jindiaz: I want to re-write it so that you can specifiy the times
<Snake__> but im lazy :-/
<spoop> don't go for a cheap card that uses some system ram, like a 6200 turbocache
<jindiaz> xfx huh.  ok im gogin to go with nvidia for shure then, and xfx, bfg, or msi.... i suppose in that order
<jindiaz> just want to get the best bang for my buck
<dumezil> anyone know how to set up chinese input in kubuntu?
<jindiaz> awww man, snake, yu have to make that dwnloadable or something on sourceforge man
<as_28> hello?
<Snake__> jindiaz: Its nothing special, and like I said, at the moment, you cant specify the times your want without editing the source
<jindiaz> no way, nvida cards use up ram!? ... not liking that idea...
<Snake__> jindiaz: It would be easier to set up in kalarm I think
<spoop> don't forget evga
<spoop> only the ones labeled turbocache, which might only be some versions of the 6200
<jindiaz> yahhh, but when the time comes that the code does work like that, there would be a multitude of ppl grateful for your contribution
<jindiaz> like me.  :)
<jindiaz> haha
<jindiaz> cool, yah i came across those evgas, let me run that up here, one sec
<Snake__> jindiaz: lol, ill work on it
<jindiaz> but they are like where, in the range of names?
<spoop> what do you mean
<spoop> how good they are?
<as_28> anyone can help me
<as_28> i have a ATi like nvidia card
<as_28> and it hungs
<spoop> i should really install linux ;D
<spoop> but i hate dual booting
<jindiaz> yah i hate dual boot as well, going pure linux after my card and as sooooooooooon as summer hits, its done.  and yah i meant in terms of names, like xfx would be best?  and yes snake, PLZZZZZZZZZ do
<jindiaz> no pressure though
<jindiaz> hahaha
<Snake__> lol
<jindiaz> so yo turns out i can get an xfx 6600gt 128 ddr3 for about 180
<Snake__> jindiaz: my main problem would be getting the stupid script to run correctly..
<spoop> xfx or evga would be best, evga are american and xfx are taiwanese
<spoop> have you looked into the plain 6600?
<Snake__> Do we have any bash scriptors in here that can help me out?
<jindiaz> yah the evgas were friggin expensive for lower end, like around the 5500 range...  :(  and noo, whut i get is kinda depoendant on my sources, which give the best price, for quality around.  i dont go to futureshop and stuff
<jindiaz> they just plain suck
<jindiaz> hahahaha
<jindiaz> sorry snake man, cant help you out with that
<Snake__> lol
<jindiaz> WISH i could... but i was not gifted with that sort of thought process ability at birth
<jindiaz> lol
<jindiaz> the crap part is the saphire cards are flooding the market here
<jindiaz> unless for some reaosn i should go with one of those?
<jindiaz> cause those i can get mad cheap and pretty high end
<jindiaz> but im assuming, same ati problem
<jindiaz> im upgrading from an ati radeon 7500 with dual support
<jindiaz> it is so ancient the collected dust on there is equivalent to egyptian tombs i swear
<jindiaz> so i figure its abt time to kcik that one out and put in my biznatch pc
<jindiaz> which is the downgrade pc
<spoop> what can you get a plain 6600 for?
<tryingsomething> anyone know can m0n0wall be run under ubuntu?
<jindiaz> ummmm let me check it out.
<xtacocorex> is there a way to upgrade packages with ones i made with checkinstall?
<xtacocorex> if i try to remove the previous versions, it wants to break my syste
<Kr4t05> xtacocorex: When you "sudo checkinstall" the package is made and installed automatically.
<xtacocorex> it gives an error saying that it can't overwrite
<Kr4t05> xtacocorex: What package?
<xtacocorex> Kr4t05: i'm upgrading gphoto2 so i can get it to find my iriver
<Kr4t05> xtacocorex: I don't know then.
<xtacocorex> Kr4t05: i just build libgphoto2
<Kr4t05> xtacocorex: Perhaps someone in the forums knows.
<Kr4t05> xtacocorex: Sorry
<xtacocorex> Kr4t05: it's all good, thanks for the help
<Snake__> jindiaz: alright. Ill make it
<Snake__> give me a few days
<HymnToLife> xtacocorex> try sudo apt-get buit-dep libgphoto2
<xtacocorex> HymnToLife: build instead of buit?
<HymnToLife> yeah, sorry :)
<xtacocorex> it wants to upgrade dependencies
<HymnToLife> yeah
<HymnToLife> it will install all the packages you need to build your thing
<xtacocorex> HymnToLife: i already built it though, it just won't install
<HymnToLife> ow
<HymnToLife> hmmm try it still
<HymnToLife> you're certainly missing something
<jindiaz> yah crap i cant man, the only thing is an asus make of the 6200, that one is 85 bux
<jindiaz> and snake
<jindiaz> yu rule man
<Snake__> ha
<Snake__> its gonna take me a while
<jindiaz> yu will be the single handed saviour of ppl who have issues getting up in the moring
<jindiaz> like me
<xtacocorex> HymnToLife: it's saying that it can't overwrite a file because it's in the package i'm trying to install
<jindiaz> and MANY others im sure
<Snake__> lol
<HymnToLife> xtacocorex> have you tried uninstaling that other package ?
<jindiaz> yah no worries, take your time man, much appreciated though for shure
<xtacocorex> HymnToLife: it wants to remove a bunch of stuff
<HymnToLife> owisn't the package you're trying to install a newer version for some other you have already ?
<xtacocorex> HymnToLife: yes
<HymnToLife> well
<HymnToLife> it obviously has a different name
<HymnToLife> you can change it, don't remember jow
<HymnToLife> I did it long ago
<xtacocorex> HymnToLife: that could be it
<HymnToLife> it involves uncompressing the package with dpkg, editing a file nd rebuilding it
<xtacocorex> back to building the .deb again, i think for libgphoto2 its called libgphoto2-2
<HymnToLife> yes
<HymnToLife> but you won't need to rebuild it all
<HymnToLife> just uncompress it with dpkg
<HymnToLife> edit the file where the name is set and recompress it
<HymnToLife> I had the same problem for a stupid VLC package named 'videolan-client' that wouldn't install
<xtacocorex> HymnToLife: ah
<xtacocorex> HymnToLife: i just need to make sure the packages are the same name and it should overwrite them?
<HymnToLife> yes
<xtacocorex> HymnToLife: nice, thanks for the help
<HymnToLife> it will see it as a newer rsion - which is how it should see it
<xtacocorex> HymnToLife: awesome
<HymnToLife> atm it sees it as another package trying to overwrite a file already used
<jindiaz> omg, one hugeeeeeeeeeee question i forgot to ask, how is linux and dual monitor display?
<jindiaz> ive never tried it out
<jindiaz> and the issue is one of my monitors is 19inch widescreen, and the other 17inch normal crt
<jindiaz> ermmm anyone??
<Chani> I know it's possible
<Chani> never had the chance to try it
<Chani> probably just a matter of having the right x settings
<jindiaz> hmmmm... this is huge in the which video ard to buy debate
<kalenedrael> Dual-display is easy.
<jindiaz> well i guess it dont matter, they are all dual now anyways
<jindiaz> really?
<kalenedrael> Yes.
<jindiaz> cause im planning on gogin with something in the range of nvidia 6200 - 6600
<jindiaz> 6600gt looks like the one im getting
<jindiaz> although 180 is kinda expensive
<jindiaz> ok so anyways, with one widescreen lcd, and one 17inch crt, it should be ok?
<jindiaz> ok as in... very little complications with relatively newb to linux
<jindiaz> well when it comes to configuring things and stuff like that
<dumezil> how do i add something so when i log in, it runs...  running kde
<spoop> gd agp cards are expansive
<spoop> expensive*
<jindiaz> ya i knoe, im alittle flexible on the budget
<jindiaz> sorta has to be my card for awhile, till i revamp the mobo and consequently vid card again, for pci standard
<jindiaz> i have to admit though, this ati radeon 7500 has been an excellent card, and even being pout through the paces perfoms steady and well
<Snake__> jindiaz: your still on that videocard/?
<jindiaz> EXCEPT for the new drivers, whcih totally mess it up....  the ones that came with it, on cd, are whut it needs
<jindiaz> naw, was just talking abt the price alittle, was woried abt dual monitor support on linuz where one was 19inch widescreen lcd, and the other standrd 17 crt
<m0nark> I've run into some trouble getting a 19" lcd and a 15" lcd to work together on a agp adapter. From what I can find on google this is hard to do if you want different resolutions on the monitors, and opengl rendering
<m0nark> ati*
<jindiaz> crapppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<jindiaz> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jindiaz> that SUXXXXXXXXx
<jindiaz> haha
<jindiaz> crap though
<jindiaz> but ati card?  which one?
<jindiaz> im going to nvidia in hopes to avoid any video card issues
<m0nark> that's a good question :P it's a 9700 or something I think
<m0nark> a couple of years old
<m0nark> but it's a ati driver issue
<jindiaz> styll, its not bad though.
<jindiaz> oooo
<jindiaz> that may be the problemo
<jindiaz> but honestly, dont ask me
<jindiaz> hahah
<jindiaz> i just assume things
<jindiaz> lol
<m0nark> me neither, I'm noobish on that stuff :) just googling around
<jindiaz> hahaha yes brotha.. same here
<jindiaz> but i swear, there needs to be THE linux repository on information
<jindiaz> not all this individual stuff
<m0nark> the (k)ubuntu forums are great
<jindiaz> i mean yah shure its cool to do that, but centralize the tech supposrt, so a matter of clicks and your there at the answer yu need
<jindiaz> yahhhhhhhhh i dunno,m the kubuntu one kinda sux
<jindiaz> its taking forever to get a reply on my question
<jindiaz> no one seems to know the answer
<jindiaz> i guess
<m0nark> hehe, that's when google comes in handy, but I get your point
<m0nark> would be nice to log into ultimatelinuxhowtoarchive.org and find everything
<m0nark> there are plenty of those sites, but a lot of outdated stuff
<jindiaz> exactlyyyyy, thats whut im saying.  just have a list of the distros, click thru there and find everything yu need, continuously updated
<jindiaz> yah see thats the thing
<jindiaz> with one place, its easy to keep everything up to date
<jindiaz> with many, it hard cause everyone is trying to update the site and find out whuts new, blah blah, its ineffecient basicallyt
<jindiaz> well enough of that rant
<jindiaz> lol
<m0nark> :)
<jindiaz> hmmm.... maybe ill create that site someday
<jindiaz> somehow...
<jindiaz> lol
<m0nark> sounds time consuming :p
<jindiaz> yahhh... but owrht it... with that linux has muchhhhh more potential.   anyways, im off, going to pickl up that card sometime this week.  lates all, thanks for the help.  and snake man, if yu see me back on here and that alarm is done... i am conscribing yu to give me the heads up... lol.
<Snake__> lol arlight
<Snake__> cya
<m0nark> hmm, I'm trying to find a nice little ide a friend of my used some time ago.. Has svn support, and syntax highlighting for HTML::Mason and looks quite nice
<m0nark> anyone know which one I'm talking about? :)
<Captainbraille> How do I enable read permissions on /cdrom and /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd ?
<phishinph> hi all.. lookin for a little help w/ my intel 2200 wireless on breezy.  It recognizes it but no ip is given.  I turned off wep and enable ssid broadcast but no luck.. any ideas?
<unperson> I'm having trouble adding the plf repository to my sources.list.
<unperson> That is, I added the line to my sources.list, but when I attempt to install packages from it, they aren't found.
<E-Train> my amarok just closes and dosent open when i run it. anyone else run into the problem
<unperson> The line I added to sources.list was "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free".
<Captainbraille> How do I enable read permissions on /cdrom and /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd ?
<Kyral> Note to self
<Kyral> Killing kwin is a BAD idea
<NeoChaosX> Heh
<NeoChaosX> You'd think that'd be obvious, though...
<Kyral> yah yah
<Kyral> I thought it was like GNOME-Panel
<Kyral> kill it and it comes back :D
<NeoChaosX> Or Nautilus, for that matter
<Kyral> yah
<NeoChaosX> But yeah, wish KDE could do that with kicker and kwin
<Kyral> Sysinfo for 'AzureDream': Linux 2.6.15-17-k7 running KDE 3.5.1, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2700+ at 2166 MHz (4335 bogomips), HD: 298/432GB, RAM: 367/503MB, 98 proc's, 7.12h up
<Kyral> does anyone know of a Konversation script to annoucne whats playing on AmaroK?
<NeoChaosX> It's the /media command
<NeoChaosX> Like so:
* NeoChaosX is playing  Skies of Arcadia Horteka Stomp OC ReMix  by LeonHeart of the Flame on http://www.ocremix.org [amaroK] 
<Kyral> nm I found that :P
<Kyral> ooooo
<Kyral> Where did you get that
* Kyral <3 Skies of Arcadia
<Kyral> Qt: 3.3.5
<Kyral> KDE: 3.5.1
<Kyral> kde-config: 1.0
<Kyral> Beer load [    \                ]  20%
<Kyral> lol
<NeoChaosX> it's built in into Konversation
<NeoChaosX> like I said, just type in /media
<NeoChaosX> it also works for Kaffeine and JuK, I believe
<Kyral> "Weather"?
<Kyral> excuse me for a second
<NeoChaosX> Heh
<NeoChaosX> Sure thing
<Kyral> it no work...
<Kyral> Random Fortune: Besides, its really not worthwhile to use more than two times your physical  ram in swap (except in a select few situations). The performance of the system  becomes so abysmal you'd rather heat pins under your toenails while reciting  Windows95 source code and staring at porn flicks of Bob Dole than actually try  to type something. 	-- seen on c.o.l.development.system, about the size of the swap space
<Kyral> haha, nice, a fortune command!
<NeoChaosX> heh, yeah
<NeoChaosX> yeah, I love Skies
<Kyral> Where didja get the song?
<NeoChaosX> www.ocremix.org
<NeoChaosX> It's a remix of the theme in Horteka, it's really good
<NeoChaosX> The site itself has a whole ton of VG remixes. you've never been there before?
<Arcanimus> night all
<nuky> is there a terminal based chat program for kubuntu at all?
<Celeste> how can I make the CD-Rom Icon on the desktop  disappear please?
<Celeste> it always show up by mounting the CD-Rom Drive
<nuky> right clikc on the desktop and go to configure desktop..
<Kyral> NeoChaosX: Holy cow thanks for the Link
<Celeste> thank you nuky found it
<nuky> cool.. sorry, wasn't sure where the rest of it was..
<bushito> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<NeoChaosX> Kyral: No problem
<kameron> just about to install flight 4 kubuntu.. how is it folks?
<Hobbsee> kameron: it's very nice :)
* Hobbsee is running off it
<kameron> Hobbsee, can't wait :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> what in particular did you want to know?
<kameron> meh, just your general impression.
<Hobbsee> it's nice - and it's dapper
<kameron> :)
<kameron> im installing dapper, arch, freebsd, mandriva, and slack this weekend.
<kameron> just so i can keep up with conversation from folks of other distros. i've already covered the other major ones.. so now i should try these. i can't see myself leaving kubuntu though, no interest in that.
<Hobbsee> hehe fair enough
<Hobbsee> no suse?
<kameron> been there, done that.
<kameron> i bashed gentoo users for years, until i tried it. then i had a proper understandin of things, and could insult them properly.
* Kyral is listening to "Super Metroid One Girl in All the World OC ReMix" by The Wingless on http://www.ocremix.org [amaroK] 
<kameron> and i've been away from mandriva since like 9.0.. it used to be my bread and butter, i want to see how it's doing.
<kameron> Kyral, i want to hear that song. what exactly do i do? i used to be a huge super metroid fan.
<Kyral> The link is in the Media
<Kyral> just go download it
<Kyral> it's awesome
<kameron> just found it Kyral, d/l'ing now
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> why is Kontact misbaving?
* Kyral is listening to "Mega Man X The Zero Sacrifice OC ReMix" by Vigilante on http://www.ocremix.org [amaroK] 
* Kyral wipes his tears
<Kyral> I honestly cried during this scene in Mega Man X the first time
<m> can anyone help me setup azureus, it loads too slow and full of errors
<Kyral> Gah
<Kyral> Kontact no worky suddenly
<kameron> m, do you have java installed?
<Kyral> who me?
<kameron> no, m.
<Nomad411> Does anyone know if the repo for 3.5.1 is down?
<m> yes I do sorry I followed the Wiki
<Kyral> Qt: 3.3.5
<Kyral> KDE: 3.5.1
<Kyral> kde-config: 1.0
<Kyral> uhh
<Kyral> looks like no...but I got this from Dapper
<frank23> Nomad411: I think that repo is working
<kameron> m, azureus doesn't run well on anything but the official sun java jre. what did you install.. java by sun, or blackdown, or?..
<Nomad411> frank23: thanks.. I just saw that I had other sites bookmarked, trying with a different one now :)
<Nomad411> nope, same problem resolving.. Can teh repos have changed recently?
<m> java by sun
<Nomad411> could someone paste me the line they use for teh 3.5.1 repo?
<Nomad411> ohh got one. :)
<_stian> how to i get akregator to desktop background in kde ?
<kameron> m, did you select it to be used as your default java?
<m> yes, when I run azureus I get a problem with StartServer.java
<m> I used update-alternatives to change it
<frank23> m try  java -version   gives Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05
<frank23> ?
<kameron> m, did you do this? sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kameron> ah, okay, you did m. gotcha.
<koll2786> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<kameron> i'm trying out amarok for the first time, it's way tooo complex.
<frank23> kameron: that's exactly what I thought the first time I tried it
<frank23> It's pretty good though
<kameron> it's too much for just playing music. and this bubble pops up telling me what song is playing, right after i double click it, very annoying.
<kameron> but it's extremely cool how it displays band info from wikipedia, has album pictures, etc. that's very impressive.
<bzbb> does the moodbar work?
<bzbb> its not doing anything
<frank23> kameron: it can even get song lyrics though ;)  It's bad on RAM.
<kameron> RAM frank23 ?
<kameron> frank23, just disabled the on screen display popup BS.. should be a lot nicer now.
<robotgeek> kameron: if we are talking about amarok, that can be disabled
<frank23> it uses lots of ram
<robotgeek> nvm
<kameron> frank23, oh... i thoght you said for a second "it's based on ram"... my eyes aren't straight tonight.
<frank23> lol
<kameron> holy crap, it ties with k3b so nicely.
<kameron> wow.
<kameron> frank23, do you know where it gets lyrics from?
<maenty> hi, all
<maenty> does anyone know how to get mounted hard drives back to "media"
<maenty> the icons from desktop disappeared and also when I click "storage media", it's empty
<maenty> makes browsing of files pretty difficult
<kameron> maenty, sudo mount /dev/hdxx /media/hdxx
<frank23> kameron: no
<maenty> kameron: no, all drives are mounted. The problem is that they don't show up in media:/
<kameron> maenty, where are they mounted?
<maenty> well, in media I used to have 2 drives, other was the ext3-root and other is my FAT32-partition which I have mounted to /mnt/storage
<maenty> and there might have been also DVD-drive.. not sure
<maenty> However, all of them have disappeared
<kameron> i don't understand the problem.
<kameron> maenty, type 'mount' without any options.
<maenty> this happened after I did update/upgrade
<maenty> kameron: everything seems to be there, when I type mount
<frank23> maenty: I only have my floppy in media:/  I don't know when it happened though
<kameron> maenty, where is it all at? paste the output of 'mount' at
<kameron> !pastew
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kameron
<kameron> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<frank23> maenty: maybe it was the upgrade to kde 3.5? what kde do you have?
<maenty> no it wasn't, 3.4.3
<maenty> it seems upgrade didn't update KDE
<maenty> Although, I don't know which version comes default with Breeze
<frank23> maenty: 3.4.3 comes with breezy. I replaced it with 3.5.1
<Kyral> Night KDE-type folks
<maenty> kameron: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9807
<Misterslurpey> any one can help noob
<kameron> Misterslurpey, just ask a question
<Misterslurpey> um
<Misterslurpey> do you know gaim?
<Misterslurpey> the program
<Misterslurpey> i got a plugin i dunt know where or how to install it
<Misterslurpey> its for xfire
<kameron> Misterslurpey, just ask a question about gaim, don't ask us if we know what it is. and, considering gaim is an ubuntu thing, you're better off asking in #ubuntu
<Misterslurpey> :(
<Misterslurpey> i just want to know how to install things
<Misterslurpey> and the file directories
<Misterslurpey>    :(
<kameron> Misterslurpey, what is the plugin called?
<Misterslurpey> gaim-xifre.tar-1.gz
<Hobbsee> how do you compile a .cpp file on linux?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: g++
<kameron> Hobbsee, g++ perhaps?
<Snake|Sleep> Thats it im sick of it, someone help me speedup my boot plzzz
<narg> And thrice it has been said: g++ :)
<kameron> Misterslurpey, tar -xvf gaim-xfire.tar-1.gz
<Hobbsee> hehe right
<Snake__> Come one I got a 5 min boot time, someone help me out
<kameron> Misterslurpey, ah, i mean.. gunzip gaim-xfire.tar-1.gz
<robotgeek> Snake__: cpu?
<narg> Snake__: Whats lagging it?
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
<Snake__> robotgeek: 800 mhz P3. and it seems to be "Bring up network interfaces"
<glick> excuse me
<narg> Snake__: What kinda network interface do you have?
<robotgeek> Snake__: /etc/network/interfaces, auto eth0/eth1 might be the culprit
<robotgeek> Snake__: don't shut down, lol
<glick> how come when i try to get my mail from kmail, it says could not start process pop3s
<glick> ?
<Snake__> robotgeek: have to when I bring to and from school
<Snake__> and in school
<Snake__> narg: I use wlan0 at home, and eth0 at school
<narg> Snake__: ... Physically I mean.
<robotgeek> glick: you need to have some kde package installed, moment
<narg> I take its ethernet and wireless modem though?
<Snake__> narg: wlan0 is wireless G, eth0 is wired ethernet
<narg> I'd assume it doesn't like your wireless card, and its erroring trying to get it to start
<robotgeek> glick: kdebase-kio-plugins
<narg> ethernet isn't usually the problem
<Snake__> narg: but it eventually suceedes. it just takes FOREVER
<narg> hrm
<maenty> where can I change the color of the borders?
<maenty> I installed a theme, then changed to another theme but borders stays red
<narg> Snake__: I really don't know much about wireless stuff, I avoid it like the plague.
<Snake__> :-/
<narg> maenty: kcontrol -> look and feel -> window decorations.
<narg> appearances not look and feel.
<maenty> narg: it seems window decorations dont' help
<maenty> narg: all of the choices there, except one, have suddenly red coloured border
<narg> err
<narg> that is odd
<Snake__> robotgeek: think if i take "auto wlan0" out it will help?
<maenty> only if I choose "Keramik" that one does not have red borders
<narg> maenty: is the colors tab set wierd?
<robotgeek> Snake__: that will not bring up wireless at boot
<Snake__> robotgeek: so i just ifup right?
<robotgeek> Snake__: yeah, bring it up manually
<maenty> narg: that was it, thakns
<Snake__> alright
<Snake__> let me restart
<Snake__> see if it helped
<narg> maenty: no problem. But now I need to go to bed. Reading irc will make me stay up for ages if I'm not carefull :p
<maenty> narg: I just woke up
<narg> maenty: Pft, I have school is 7 hours :p
<narg> in*
<maenty> narg: I have in 20 minutes :)
<greg> hey, would anyone know why azureus isnt creating/accepting any connections on a fresh installation of kubuntu?
<narg> maenty: Don't envy you then.
<frank23> maenty: If you want gtk and kde apps to look similar, you can use Keramik as kde style and Geramik as gtk style
<narg> frank23: The gtk-engine-qt works too.
<narg> And now the moniter goes off! Night.
<maenty> frank23: where can i select the gtk style?
<frank23> narg: Don't have to specify a style for that engine?
<frank23> maenty: System settings->Apperance gtk styles and fonts
<frank23> and you need gtk2-engines-geramik installed
<maenty> it seems GTK styles and fonts does not open
<maenty> it tries to load it for a while but then it just closes
<frank23> maenty: that's starnge....
<maenty> Not my first strange experience with Linux
<maenty> since I installed it on sunday, I've had disappearing things etc mysterious
<maenty> in general, I can't do almost anything with it currently :(
<maenty> well, I got the Firefox installed at least
<frank23> maenty: it takes a while to learn
<frank23> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<maenty> does that work with amd64?
<frank23> maenty: that can install useful things for you. I think it can but probably not everything
<frank23> maenty: You're bound to have more problems with AMD64 than i386
<maenty> yap
<maenty> is there any way to add icons to desktop?
<frank23> you know you still can install the i386 version right?
<robotgeek> maenty: it works, as such.
<maenty> or even icons to the space beside K.. I'd like to make a shortcut manually to file browser that would open /mnt/storage
<maenty> because now It's so troublesome to go browsing files, I have to open the konqueror which then opens media:/ (which is empty), then I have to manually go to /mnt/storage
<maenty> I remember that Konqueror used to be much better program in 2002 when I used RedHat for a while
<frank23> maenty: what I did was drag a folder from the desktop to besides the K to create the shortcut
<glick> excuse me im trying to send an encrypted message to myself but when i get the message it says decryption not possible error: Bad passphrase
<frank23> maenty: konqueror can be configured differently. I think ubuntu decided to disable some options in it too. Not too sure about that one though
<Snake__> robotgeek: much much better
<Snake__> thank you
<robotgeek> Snake__: cool
<Snake__> im down to 1:30 seconds (without KDE load)
<Snake__> KDE takes about a min
<Snake__> which is 100% acceptable
<glick> excuse me what do i need to install to get gpg working correctly with kmail?
<glick> i have kgpg
<glick> but for some reason its not decrypting it correctly
<robotgeek> glick: that's about all i had to install, do you have your .gnupg directory
<glick> robotgeek, yeah
<robotgeek> !gpg
<ubotu> I guess gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<glick> dude i know how to use gpg
<glick> just kmail isnt decrypting it right
<robotgeek> glick: hmm, it works for me. recheck password ;)
<glick> robotgeek, it never asks me for a password
<robotgeek> glick: wth?
<Snake__> lol
<hoobustink> yoh
<hoobustink> how do i disable sounds of kwifimanager?
<hoobustink> i cant play a sound cuz the kwifimanager stinging sound is irritating
<frank23> it makes sounds? I never noticed
<hoobustink> yes
<frank23> when?
<Snake__> frank23: me neither
<Snake__> lol
<hoobustink> as soon as im connected
<Snake|Sleep> hoobustink: dont use it? :)
<hoobustink> as soon as im connected to my access point it creates an irritating beep
<frank23> just one?
<hoobustink> Snake|Sleep:  hahaah no.ill use it but disable the audio it created but i dont know how
<hoobustink> not one but endless beep
<Snake|Sleep> hoobustink: is "acoustic scanning" checked?
<Snake|Sleep> hoobustink: that makes a beep beep beep
<hoobustink> yes naka X sya
<hoobustink> oopss yes it's checked
<hoobustink> or X'ed
<Snake|Sleep> hoobustink: un check it
<Snake|Sleep> ;)
<frank23> yeah its acoustic scanning
<frank23> pretty funny
<hoobustink> ok finally i got it
<hoobustink> heheheh
<hoobustink> damn accoustic
* Snake|Sleep turns his music backon
<hoobustink> thank you so much gurus
<Snake|Sleep> I'm listening to: Hot Action Cop - Busted (1:51 / 4:47)
<Snake|Sleep> yep
<Snake|Sleep> :)
<Snake|Sleep> god that would kill me
* Snake|Sleep listens to the BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP
<glick> am i missing something?
<hoobustink> why is kubuntu so cute?
<hoobustink> :)
<Snake|Sleep> hoobustink: how long did you put up with that??
<hoobustink> what do you mean Snake|Sleep ?
<hoobustink> i have installed this the other night
<Snake|Sleep> hoobustink: the f*in beeping
<hoobustink> i was installing using server and then apt-get kubuntu
<hoobustink> oh
<hoobustink> solve now when unchecking the Accoustic Scanning
<Snake|Sleep> I would have gone CLI 3 minutes into listening to that beeping
<Snake|Sleep> lol
<Snake|Sleep> hoobustink: I bet this beep could drive someone crazy :)
<hoobustink> btw
<hoobustink> where can i load my iptables script during boot?
<Snake|Sleep> It should be loaded
<Snake|Sleep> This aint gentoo
<Snake|Sleep> :D
<hoobustink> Snake|Sleep:  at first when i heared that beep.i thought my laptop has reached its dying service
<Snake|Sleep> ha! lol
<hoobustink> Snake|Sleep: no im making my own iptables script
<Snake|Sleep> ahhh
<Snake|Sleep> hmm
<hoobustink> now i need to overwrite the default loaded iptables by kubuntu or ubuntu
<Snake|Sleep> Yea not sure. :(
<Snake|Sleep> But what I do know is i gotta get to bed
<Snake|Sleep> school in 5 hours
<Snake|Sleep> lol
<Snake|Sleep> night
<hoobustink> heheh
<hoobustink> 2:30pm here
<Snake|Sleep> might wanna recheck your cock
<hoobustink> if i place this in /etc/rc*
<Snake|Sleep> its 2:15 ;)
<frank23> its 1h30am here
<Snake|Sleep> night
<hoobustink> i cant be sure if it will be loaded
<frank23> its 1h15
<Snake|Sleep> Oh wait
<Snake|Sleep> wtf
* Snake|Sleep checks his clock
<hoobustink> im in philippines time is 2:31pm
<frank23> are you guys 15 minutes off?
<Snake|Sleep> hoobustink: thats impossible
<Snake|Sleep> how can you be 15 mins faster than the rest of the world
<frank23> I knew 30 minutes off exists but not 15...
<hoobustink> date and time here is march 7 2006 2:32pm
<Snake|Sleep> o.o
<Snake|Sleep> oops
<hoobustink> i know bechinique  is from philippines
<hoobustink> hehehe
<Snake|Sleep> [01:17]  |&| zelazny.freenode.net Tuesday March 7 2006 -- 06:17:46 +00:00
<Snake|Sleep> hoobustink: type in /date and tell me what it says
<Snake|Sleep> wait
<Snake|Sleep> never mind
<Snake|Sleep> your not on irssi
<Snake|Sleep> :(
<Snake|Sleep> I just dont believe that
* Snake|Sleep is baffled...and tired
<Snake|Sleep> night lol
<frank23> hoobustink: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=145
<frank23> Tuesday, March 7, 2006 at 2:18:53 PM
<hoobustink> frank23:  i got that time
<hoobustink> oh i manually set my timer cuz using ntp might not work cuz there are time this laptop dont have internet connection
<frank23> good night
<runelind> trying to boot an old kubuntu install and it says Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found
<runelind> and it wants me to fsck manually
<runelind> but when I try to fsck / it tells me that running it on an ext2 filesystem can cause severe damage
<runelind> what should I do?
<Mez> Hobbsee, what were you coding ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: just some C++ stuff for uni :)
<Steil> Has anyone here tried out the amarok 1.4 beta?
<simian> morning
<m0ns00n> Morning
<ana> i've got a problem connecting to the internet in kubuntu dapper. it's very strange as one time it connects and works fine and if i restart the computer it doesn't and seems the network is disabled and i can't enable it. but if i reboot again it works again. and this happens on a regular basis
<ana> anybody got any idea about this?
<maenty_> is anyone using DosBox in Kubuntu?
<maenty_> My question is: Where is the dosbox.conf-file?
<Tonio_> hi
<allee> ana: installled last night dapper. Same problem.  sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0  fixed it. No time to look at it yet, but this faster than a reboot ;)
<allee> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> fine allee ?
<allee> Tonio_: very sleepy.  I hope to fix this in the next hours :)
<Tonio_> allee: lol
<bobble> Hi, How can I add more packages to Adept, so that it increases from ~4000 to ~17000?
<visik7> bobble: enable universe and multiverse
<bobble> visik7: from where? I'm new to this flavour Linux...
<visik7> adept-> manage repositories
<bobble> Thanks visik7
<visik7> np
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !ssh
<ubotu> rumour has it, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<stulle> test
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mhh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> somebody can help me with ssh?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can login with only my ftp secondary user
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but not with my root one...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it says the password is wrong
<sas171> hi, I want to edit a pdf file. Is it possible to do with open office or should i download some special software?
<_JuDgEn_> Can i edit the repository sources from breezy to drapper and use the "sudo apt-get upgrade" function without breaking the system?
<_JuDgEn_> sas171 youare not supposed to edit pdf files, thats why the format exists, you are supposed to edit the source file instead and render a new pdf
<sas171> _JuDgEn_: oh, thanks
<sas171> _JuDgEn_: it worked for me as i updated to breezy
<_JuDgEn_> you can always export the content to a text file though, and print with a pdf writer to a new pdf
<_JuDgEn_> though the fancy visual layout is lost
<sas171> _JuDgEn_: oh sorry, it worked as i updated to kde 3.5
<sas171> _JuDgEn_: thanks
<sputnick> sputnick_ ?
<bejoy> Hello1
<bejoy> Can anybody tell me difference between CD and DVD of Kubuntu.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to observe the active connections of a SSH server?
<bejoy> Tallia1Kubuntu, w
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> w?
<me2win> Tallia1Kubuntu, 2 ways actually
<me2win> Tallia1Kubuntu, one is the command "who" and one is "users"
<_JuDgEn_> bejoy You dont need the dvd unless you have really slow internet connection
<_JuDgEn_> bejoy you can install debian and ubuntu/kubuntu from a usb image even if you have an internet conection
<bejoy> _JuDgEn_, i want to know the differnce between CD and DVD editon.Perhaps you can tell me where to look for the content of CD and DVD.
<me2win> bejoy, DVD includes both LIVE and Install versions. It also carries over a few extra packages
<laurika> hi
<me2win> hey laurika
<_JuDgEn_> the dvd has more localizations, more productivity apps, videolan client and smoe more apps from the univese repository
<laurika> what u guys discussing?
<_JuDgEn_> for more info on what it contains look at the universe
<bejoy> me2win, do you where i can see the content of it?
<Kingpomba> yay my kubuntu torrent is at 90% :)
<Kingpomba> dvd version
<_JuDgEn_> if you are using ubuntu/kubuntu you can browse it with synaptic
<Kingpomba> i've had this problem in the past with other distros
<_JuDgEn_> also, you have to edit the sources.lst
<Kingpomba> when i put the cd in and set it in bios , it loads from the hard drive :/
<_JuDgEn_> Kingpomba thats why you should only download small isos =)
<Kingpomba> what were you commenting on
<Kingpomba> the download or the problem
<_JuDgEn_> the download
<Kingpomba> oh ok
<me2win> bejoy, i take that back, its JUST the install and live versions
<_JuDgEn_> why do you download ubuntu? You can order it for free at the ubuntu website. They even pay the shipment
<Kingpomba> it's kubuntu
<Kingpomba> and everytime you order a cd a little bit of money is taken from a nice mans bank account
<me2win> _JuDgEn_, because I can have it downloaded and installed within an hours time. If you get it shipped, no telling how long it will take to get there. My Hoary CD took 4 months to arrive.
<_JuDgEn_> it the same, only when you install you only slect the base ubuntu system, whereafter you use "apt-get install kde"
<_JuDgEn_> Kingpomba last argument was better =)
<_JuDgEn_> he indeed seems nice
<Kingpomba> maybe i just burnt the other cd wrong thats why it did'ent boot
<_JuDgEn_> maybe
<Kingpomba> im talking about my old slax live cd
<Kingpomba> which i lost :/
<_JuDgEn_> I long for the day when x11 (and selected wm+dm) will get as fast as beos app_server (if ever)
<Kingpomba> in nero should i burn it as dvd-rom (iso) or dvd-rom (boot)
<_JuDgEn_> dont use nerdo, i use dc/dvd-record
<_JuDgEn_> terminal app, works like a charm
<Mucki> hi, anyone know where webmin is on dapper? cant find it with synaptic and i think ive got all important repositories enabled
<Kingpomba> is it windows
<Kingpomba> cause i don't have linux yet
<_JuDgEn_> nope
<_JuDgEn_> Kingpomba that makes a little bit harder =P
<dipnlik_> Kingpomba: probably dvd-rom (iso)
<Kingpomba> Factoid Not In Database, Asking Other Bots...
<Kingpomba> No Factoid Match
<Kingpomba> :/
<me2win> Mucki, im showing it in universe
<Kingpomba> <Kingpomba> Factoid Not In Database, Asking Other Bots...
<Kingpomba> <Kingpomba> No Factoid Match
<Kingpomba> don
<Kingpomba> t recall talking to my self
<Kingpomba> silly bot
<_toni> Buenos das
<me2win> sup _toni
<jockitch> anyone else having problems with amarok & kaffeine?
<Kingpomba> getting late i got school tommrow night everyone
<me2win> jockitch, yes, because we experience problems in unison...
<jockitch> with libflac4?
<me2win> lolz
<me2win> i was kidding, and nobody is having problems cept you
<me2win> what are they not doing?
<jockitch> okay me and a friend has the same problem. I can't play any media files with them basicly =)
<jockitch> not mp3 nor mpeg or avi
<me2win> did you install gstreamer? xine? alsa?
<jockitch> yeah
<jockitch> well amarok gstreamer
<me2win> try xine
<me2win> did you make sure to change it in the options?
<jockitch> where at?
<me2win> in amarok
<me2win> under engines in the options menu
<jockitch> device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
<jockitch> that's the error message i got now =)
<jockitch> anyway thansk for your help! :)
<jockitch> bye!
<jocitch> I restarted the sounddevice and then it worked. thanks!! =)
<me2win> heh
<me2win> nice
<nrdb> I just went to add a new user to my system but I am getting an error message "The mdoeul Users & Groups could not be loaded" how do I fix this?
<visik7> anyone using azureus ?
<_JuDgEn_> Hmm i seem to have found the problem with the video overlay
<_JuDgEn_> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fglrx#Speed
<_JuDgEn_> its disabled by deafult when fglrx is installed
<_JuDgEn_> silly
<dan_> Hi. I want to make translations of my KDE program. When I run 'make -f admin/Makefile.common package-messages', an 'error while opening "/usr/include/kde.pot" for reading' appears. The file 'kde.pot' is located in '/usr/include/kde/kde.pot'. I don't know how to change the path. Can somebody help me? Thanks
<me2win> dan_, try configuring with the headers on, like this:  ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<dan_> I'm using KDevelop, so I changed Configure options. Now it configure my project using command 'cd '/home/dan/qwe2/ktut/debug' && CXXFLAGS="-O0 -g3" "/home/dan/qwe2/ktut/configure" --enable-debug=full --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`' After it I make the project. The error while opening 'kde.pot' remains.
<sniff> !nat
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sniff
<sniff> !router
<ubotu> methinks router is a device used to connect multiple computers online at the same time, or wirelessly. It would be a box in between your modem and computer if you go by the wires.
<sniff> i know that
<sniff> but how you configure an ubuntu machine to be a router?
<sniff> gah
<me2win> !hub
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, me2win
<tomas_> guys im depressed, please help me.
<me2win> ?
<tomas_> i want to learn opengl,glut or something
<tomas_> from the beginning
<tomas_> right now im not more than a beeing that breathes
<tomas_> (
<tomas_> :(
<me2win> learn C++
<tomas_> i know c
<tomas_> and c++ some
<tomas_> i want to get started with some graphics
<tomas_> i want something concrete
<tomas_> assembly isnt the right thing in x imo
<me2win> Qt
<Dominja> Anybody got an idea when (k)ubuntu will have a low latency kernel for audio work?
<tomas_> not what i want but thanks for the suggestion me2win
<tomas_> i guesss i will take a a look at glut
<tomas_> thanks
<tomas_> take care
<tomas_> bye
<me2win> cya
<Dominja> Apart from that, (k)ubuntu is nearing perfection for me... :)
<me2win> yeah
<Zeusz> hello all
<Zeusz> my friend Toni16
<Zeusz> has a problem
<Toni16> hi
<Zeusz> the system won't start
<Zeusz> he keeps getting the following error message
<Zeusz> you session only lasted ehan 10 seconds.If you have note logged out yourself this couls mean that there some iansalation problem or thatyou may be out of diskspace.Try loging in with one of falsife session to see if you can fix this problem
<Zeusz> what could cause the problem ?
<Zeusz> is anyone here ?
<me2win> have low ram? low swap space?
<Zeusz> well he has a 1 GB swap partition
<Zeusz> don't think that would cause it
<Zeusz> and he has 512 MB ram
<Zeusz> he says that he has enough free space
<Zeusz> too
<Zeusz> but everithing worked before
<Tm_T> Zeusz: have he tried with livecd?
<Tm_T> Zeusz: hardware failure is possible
<Zeusz> hmm
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : congrats to allee on membership | Amarok 1.4 beta 1, KDE 3.5.1, KOffice 1.5 beta out (kword now fixed) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<Zeusz> windows works
<Zeusz> don't think its a hardware problem
<Tm_T> Zeusz: then doublecheck fstab
<Zeusz> whats the command ?
<Tm_T> oh...
<Zeusz> or maybe an fsck would help ?
<Tm_T> maybe
<Tm_T> maybe not
<Zeusz> well it's worth a try
<Tm_T> bah, I had work to do ->
<Zeusz> ok
<Zeusz> thanks for your time
<dark_suic_ZZZ> i'm having problems trying to set up a drupal server, when i connect to it, firefox, konqueror, ie, everything i've tried tries to download the php file instead of taking it as a webpage... what am i missing?
<sveri> hi, i want to mount windows shares from my server with: sudo mount //192.168.15.2/daten /home/sveri/0daten/ -t smbfs -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000,username=sveri, this works so far, but special characters are shown as undescribeable characters, but when i access the share with smb://192.168.15.2/daten directly from konqueror everything works well
<dark_suic_ZZZ> if it's a windows mount you'll need smbmount instead of mount
<sveri> i still have the same problem
<DarkAdmiral> i've just installed initNG and it works fine
<DarkAdmiral> but internet isnt set up on start
<DarkAdmiral> which daemon does "ifup eth0"?
<visik7> networking script of ubuntu is weird
<dipnlik> hi all. i have a winxp machine sharing internet to my kubuntu machine, but the internet connection in the kubuntu machine lasts for just about one minute. any ideas on how to fix this?
<dipnlik> when i lose the internet connection, i still can ping the winxp machine
<noteventime> Has anyone compiled the newest version of kubuntu?
<visik7> uh ?
<visik7> dipnlik: do u have autodisconnection when no triffic is on ?
<dipnlik> visik7, i never configured anything related to this, where can i configure this?
<visik7> dunno I don't use windows
<visik7> maybe someware in internet explorer settings
<dipnlik> visik7, no no, windows is fine
<jyke> piv onko suomalaisia
<visik7> fine for what ?
<noteventime> Having shutdown :D
<dipnlik> visik7, the internet connection on winxp is kept active like it should
<dipnlik> visik7, i'm on it now, because internet on my kubuntu pc "doesn't work". works for a minute then i have to sudo dhclient for it to come back for one minute more :S
<jyke> jep jep
<jyke> kaikki lhtee menee
<jyke> onko mitn muita sivuja
<Tm_T> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu Ubuntusta kanavalla #ubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> jees, sinne mne, or use english
<atidem> hello people
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> no people here, go away!
<Tm_T> ;)
<atidem> Tm_T: ah ah ah
<atidem> are you the owner of chan?
<atidem> nope, then be quiet!
<Tm_T> I'm operator, if that's what you're asking
<Tm_T> and hey to you too :)
<atidem> there arent operaton in this channel
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> there is
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<atidem> okay
<Tm_T> atidem: anyway, I bet you didn't come to argue here, so ask :)
<atidem> yea
<atidem> hehehe
<atidem> new problem
<atidem> with tomcat 5.5.15
<Tm_T> uh, I had to clean my room ->
<atidem> I putted my apps in $CATALINA_HOME/webapps
<atidem> but didnt access it
<atidem> error 404
<atidem> I readed documentation but not finded solution
<atidem> in the log there arent errors
<atidem> what s wrong?
<noteventime> What is/are the mm patch(es)
<atidem> Tm_T: what about it?
<atidem> :D
<Tm_T> don't talk to me, I'm cleaning my room
<silas> hi
<silas> can someone share some info about code genration tools on ubuntu ?
<DarkAdmiral> does anyone know how to change the boot-font-size =
<MetaMorfoziS> any way in kde to support dualmonitor?
<MetaMorfoziS> or any configuration mode?
<mike> MetaMorfoziS: mine is already
<MetaMorfoziS> i think first i need to set it up in xorg
<MetaMorfoziS> but how can i do that?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not found any howto
<atidem> DarkAdmiral: change vga option in menu.list
<mike> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MetaMorfoziS> yes i know where is and what is xorg.conf
<MetaMorfoziS> but i don't know what i need to enable dual monitors
<MetaMorfoziS> i've only had 2 connected monitors:)
<mike> what video card do you have
<MetaMorfoziS> nvidia
<MetaMorfoziS> 6600
<mike> read the nvidia drivers documentation on the web
<MetaMorfoziS> and, what is xinerma?
<DarkAdmiral> atidem: which size is quiet small?
<MetaMorfoziS> @ forums i red it a lot of palces
<mike> read the nvidia drivers documentation
<MetaMorfoziS> ok i'm searching for it
<atidem> DarkAdmiral: search the web for this, it depends of your monitor res
<DarkAdmiral> atidem: ok thx
<atidem> you are welcome
<atidem> bye PEOPLE
<Kyral> Morning K-Type people
<mijndert> good afternoon :)
<ph8> hi all
<ph8> Does anyone know a good text editor (Like Kate) that will support sftp/scp editing?
<ph8> even ones for gnome would be welcome
<Kyral> Emacs?
<Kyral> and I'm dead serious
<Kyral> use Tramp-Mode to ssh to wherever in Dired, then open the file you want and boom :D
<ronaldson40> HI
<ph8> i've just tried xemacs
<ph8> and it was crap?
<Kyral> *twitch*
<ph8> there's all sorts of keyboard shortcuts and other rubbish that overcomplicate it
<ph8> it's the same reason I use pico over vi
<ronaldson40> My telnet is very slow.... K runnin slow
<Kyral> Thou shall not speak of the ONE TRUE EDITOR that way!!!
<ph8> why do you prefer it if it's insanely complicated?
<ph8> and isn't emacs command line only?
<ph8> I want something nice, like Kate, gedit or editplus (windows) that'll work over scp/sftp
<Kyral> <---Terminal Junkie
<ph8> someone said something about sshfs, is that a good solution for editing on a remote (localish) system
<Kyral> and Emacs does have an XWindows frontend
<ph8> * ?
<Kyral> which I disable by apt-getting emacs21-nox instead of emacs21 :P
<morrow> ph8: just oben your remote folder with fish:/
<morrow> (in konq)
<morrow> open even. :)
<morrow> fish://user@host/folder and then just edit it with kate or whatever you like
<morrow> after saving it, konquerer should ask you if you want to upload the changes to the remote folder
<ph8> is that secure?
<ph8> what protocol does fish use?
<ph8> according to kate fish:// is an unknown protocol as well
<ph8> I'm using a gnome desktop for kate, will that cause lots of issues? :(
<MetaMorfoziS> huh
<morrow> ph8: fish is using ssh
<MetaMorfoziS> i have been enabled the 2monitor mode
<morrow> ph8: yes.. fish is a ioslave of kde
<MetaMorfoziS> but, in kcoontrol
<MetaMorfoziS> it only said about one monitor
<MetaMorfoziS> but!
<MetaMorfoziS> with 2304*1024
<ph8> so, I can't use it from gnome? :(
<MetaMorfoziS> resolution:D
<morrow> ph8: you may switch channels to ubuntu, if you are having problems with gnome
<ph8> they sent me here :p
<MetaMorfoziS> resolution:D
<MetaMorfoziS> hopp
<morrow> ph8: try it with a kubuntu desktop :-)
<MetaMorfoziS> so my two monitors are 1280*1024 and 1024*768
<ph8> I used to run KDE
<ph8> but things like kcontrol just didn't work so i had to switch
<ph8> is it better now?
<boldii> hi
<morrow> no idea. As far as i can tell there is no real problem with kcontrol :)
<boldii> I have somehow lost my menu. Now I want to get the original one back. how is this possible?
<DizzyDiz> I'm having trouble with konqueror associations can somebody help?
<DizzyDiz> When I right-click folders I no longer get the option to compress them
<DizzyDiz> I know it has something to do with associations butI'm not sure what
<DizzyDiz> I also have the same issue with archives.
<DizzyDiz> When I right click an archive I no longer get the option to extract here or any of the other archive menu entries
<boldii> isn't it possible to get the menu back?
<DizzyDiz> Are there any konqueror experts out there that can help me?
<DizzyDiz> Help me fix my right mouse context menu in konqueror...
<DizzyDiz> Nevermind the problem just went away
<DizzyDiz> I think it was something related to my session
<diokhan> some question. How much ram do i need to get enough speed under kde ?
<DizzyDiz> Diokhan I'm not expert but I believe you could run just fine with as little as 256M of RAM
<DizzyDiz> I've run KDE with 512M and have noticed no slowdown
<DizzyDiz> That was on an AMD2800+
<DizzyDiz> It really also depends on what services you have running
<DizzyDiz> And how much eye candy you use
<DizzyDiz> If you have a lot of apps running in the background then you might see some slowdown.
<diokhan> at my other pc i got only 256mb and when i try to caputure via xdtv and have some xdcc transfers running i only get around 16fps
<man2d> sry, i'm using 1300 mhz and 256 ram. is it real to normally use kde?
<diokhan> eye candy are all of
<diokhan> also amule and edonkey are running :P
<DizzyDiz> You're problem might be related to your capture card and not KDE
<DizzyDiz> Try installing XFCE via synaptic and running xdtv there
<man2d> when amaroK changes tracks, games are lagging :(
<man2d> can i fix that?
<DizzyDiz> See if you get a better frame rate
<diokhan> when i choose a lower capture resolution it works...
<DizzyDiz> Does your capture card have hardware encoding/decoding?
<diokhan> yeah i had xfce running, but the caputure wont work then
<diokhan> no, just a normal bt878
<DizzyDiz> That could be a clue too
<DizzyDiz> The CPU has too work harder to encode/decode the signal so that could be stealing some resources
<DizzyDiz> It's weird because the app should work fine under xfce
<diokhan> 1600 XP+ should be enough i think
<DizzyDiz> Did you try tvtime?
<DizzyDiz> Yeah an XP 1600+ shjould be plenty
<diokhan> it works, but i use xdtv, becaus of his timetable function.. and that doesnt work under xfce
<DizzyDiz> I have a cheap capture card in my 2800XP and it ran fine with 512M of Ram, maybe that might be a sweet spot
<DizzyDiz> Try isolating the problem to KDE and see if that really is the problem.
<DizzyDiz> In other words try tvtime at the same framerate under XFCE and see if that works
<diokhan> tvtime is able to capture ?
<DizzyDiz> Yeah tvtime should capture/play TV channels
<diokhan> sounds good - also with shuedler ?
<DizzyDiz> I'm really out of my expert area here becauseI'm just learning these apps myself
<diokhan> *g* ok
<DizzyDiz> I'd suggest freevo for a full scheduling solution
<DizzyDiz> That's what I'm using
<DizzyDiz> Freevo includes the scheduling and all the other goodies
<DizzyDiz> I got it working on my Mepis install
<DizzyDiz> You can use MPlayer Xine or TVtime for the TV part of it
<DizzyDiz> I use Freevo with TVtime
<diokhan> sounds good and looks good *g* is it as hard to install as mythtv ?
<DizzyDiz> No Freevo is a lot easier to install
<DizzyDiz> There's a deb repo for it too
<v|ffm|egan> Hi, anybody has anybody got an idea how to tell Kaffeine to show DVB video with an aspect ratio of 1.25 (1280/1024)?
<DizzyDiz> The hardest part about it is configuring the program scheduling with XMLTV
<diokhan> yeah *g* ok i try that, but i think is should also buy some more ram *g* 39euros are not that much
<DizzyDiz> The only problem I have never resolved (and it kills me too) is my ATI driver issue
<diokhan> well i use at the moment only the ati-kernel drigver
<diokhan> *driver
<DizzyDiz> Yeah spring for the extra RAM, 512 will definitely be more than enough
<diokhan> plus 256
<DizzyDiz> I can't get my driver to play on my TV set
<diokhan> 768 *g*
<DizzyDiz> It plays just fine on the monitor
<diokhan> tv out configured ?
<DizzyDiz> I think
<DizzyDiz> Like I said, I'm just learning the stuff myself
<DizzyDiz> I just recently installed the official ATI driver from their website
<diokhan> *g* thats linux *g*
<DizzyDiz> Yeah
<DizzyDiz> The ATI official driver crashed my system
<HymnToLife> DizzyDiz> bettr install the drivers the Ubuntu way
<DizzyDiz> Well I'm not sure if its the driver or the mods to xorg.conf
<diokhan> at this machine i use the given ati driver from apt
<HymnToLife> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<DizzyDiz> Well at home I run Mepis
<diokhan> y that ?
<DizzyDiz> Well I was a Mepis user before I converted to Kubuntu
<DizzyDiz> Mepis was such a simple install and so easy to get up and running
<diokhan> ubuntu and debian as well
<DizzyDiz> In my experience Mepis is easier and comes preconfig'ed for multi-media
<v|ffm|egan> Hi, has anybody got an idea how to tell Kaffeine to play DVB video with an aspect ratio of 1.24 (1280/1024)?
<DizzyDiz> One sec... phone's ringing...
<zblach> hey
<zblach> quick question
<mike> can someone help me create n initscript?
<DizzyDiz> It's my wife
<diokhan> thats an argument, but i prefer a "naked" system... I dont like if everthing is given. At this pc i use a breezy server install.. and at the other debian etch
<zblach> thinking about picking up a new burner. is there linux support for lightscribe?
<DizzyDiz> I have to concentrate on this call
<diokhan> ^^
<zblach> googled the issue and i haven't found anything
<DizzyDiz> Ok I'm back
<diokhan> welcome back :P
<DizzyDiz> My wife is trippin'
<diokhan> "noo wommaaaann noooo cry ;)
<DizzyDiz> Asking me about my daughter's girl scout stuff
<DizzyDiz> Haha
<DizzyDiz> Yeah now what was I saying?
<DizzyDiz> Oh yeah, I gotta figure out how to use my ATI TV outs
<DizzyDiz> I have an ATI 9200
<DizzyDiz> And a trashed Mepis install
<diokhan> under debian it works well
<DizzyDiz> That needs fixing
<DizzyDiz> I can fix it with the live disk, that's no problem
<DizzyDiz> I just gotta figure out whyI don't get a signal on my TV set
<DizzyDiz> Well I get a signal but it's garbled
<diokhan> try from apt the official ati driver and than put in the xorg.conf this
<DizzyDiz> It's funny because on boot the signal is almost ok
<diokhan> Option "NoTV"                       "no
<diokhan> "
<DizzyDiz> I'll try that
<diokhan> and also said him which standard ?
<DizzyDiz> Tonight when I leave from work
<diokhan> 	Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B" -> this option for germany for example
<DizzyDiz> I thinkI need NTSC, America
<DizzyDiz> I have everything but that one critical piece working
<diokhan> of course :P
<DizzyDiz> If I can get that fixed then I'll be in business
<DizzyDiz> Freevo is pretty 8) cool
<diokhan> *g* also tried that fglrxconf programm ?
<DizzyDiz> I was able to install Mepis, then upgrade KDE and XORg, and then Freevo all in a matter of 2 hours
<diokhan> not bad ;)
<zblach> any word on the KDE4 release date
<zblach> ?
<diokhan> end 06
<DizzyDiz> I tried installing MythTV and got nowhere
<diokhan> like me..
<diokhan> sounds quite nice, but...
<DizzyDiz> Well I almost got it working but got some weird error
<diokhan> what error ?
<DizzyDiz> Freevo was easy
<DizzyDiz> I can't even remember the error
<DizzyDiz> It was so long ago
<diokhan> ok.. not soo important now *G*
<diokhan> well i must leave... shops closes soon
<DizzyDiz> Same here
<diokhan> well then.. thx for help *g* maybe we talk again
<Hamman> Hi, I'm having some problems with fonts in Kubuntu 6.04(completely up to date), as in they're all to big
<Hamman> fontsize 7 gives me fonts that looks like 12 pt
<Hamman> I've tried different fonts, and different KDE-themes
<Tm_T> Hamman: sounds like dpi issue
<Hamman> how can I check what DPI I'm using?
<Hamman> should be 96, right?
<Tm_T> something like that
<Tm_T> have to say that I don't remember
<Hamman> ok, thanks anyway
<Tm_T> nor have time to investigate, goodluck, food to me ->
<Hamman> I'll do some googling
<Hamman> Tm_T: Thx for your time
<v|ffm|egan> !list
<ubotu> list is, like, totally, you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<zblach> :q
<silas> hi
<silas> where all do I add universe multiverse ?
<silas> i openeed adept
<_mindspin> mom
<Hamman> To anyone interested, "xdpyinfo | grep resolution" checks what DPI you're using
<_mindspin> adept -> manage repositories
<Hamman> I had 85x86, which is strange as that should make all fonts quite small
<vijay> just now i installed ettercap-gtk, but unable to start it!!! can any one tell me the command???
<robotgeek> vijay: dpkg -L ettercap-gtk | grep bin
<vijay> robotgeek:thanks ok
<Hamman> does anyone know what .dir I should(re)move to reset font settings in kde?
<LUi>  
<leafw> can anyone recommend an application to run any OS in a virtual box ?
<LUi>  ?
<LUi> ..
<robotgeek> LUi: do you have a question?
<vijay> robotgeek: it displayed /usr/sbin/ettercap, but after typing this in run box, nothing is happening??
<robotgeek> vijay: try it in there terminal
<LUi> who can help me?
<vijay> robotgeek: ok
<robotgeek> LUi: just ask your question
<LUi> am, do you speak russian?
<leafw> LUi, ia gabariu pa-ruski niemnoga ..
<leafw> LUi: kak tibia bopros?
<leafw> oops
<leafw> LUi: kakia tibia bopros?
<LUi> leafw, chto?
<leafw> chto chto ?
<vijay> robotgeek: got it, i learnt a new command from you thank you verymuch
<LUi> ladno, nevakno..v obshem problema v sleduushem...
<leafw> LUi: you had some obvious encoding problems
<LUi> u menya ustanovlen kubuntu linux, no po chemu-to ne nastraivaet'sya set'
<leafw> "sya set"? Ne panimaio ...
<LUi> tochnee ya vnoshu izmeneniya v nastroyki, no oin ne sphranyaut'sya
<leafw> LUi: I'm afraid my russian is quite limited.
<leafw> Lui: I didn't get much from the last sentence
<LUi> leafw, oops :(
<leafw> LUi: ia ne panimal sledushem clobi
<leafw> LUi: and I'm making a terrible job with the declinations!
<LUi> leafw, my trable: don't change net options...
<leafw> LUi: net=internet? ifconfig related?
<LUi> yes, internet, yes related
<LUi> changes don't saved...
<leafw> hum, worng permissions? Are you making the changes as "Administrator" or root?
<silas> how to enable mp3 ?
<LUi> administrator
<silas> i mean in kubntu
<LUi> this question me to
<leafw> "enable mp3" ?
<silas> i mean play mp3
<LUi> yes
<leafw> you mean, to play them in which application?
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<silas> amaraok is what I have default in kubuntu
<leafw> LUi: can't help you without a lot more information: where, which application are you using to change the internet settings?
<wincide> hi all , i'm looking for a compiler/enviroment/simulator for programming VHDL ... there is any for KDE ??
<LUi> leafw, aplication is a default aplication in kubuntu
<leafw> LUi: you mean the "System Settings" ?
<LUi> menu-system administer-net settings
<LUi> yes
<leafw> LUi: I don't even have this menu item. Are you on Breezy?
<LUi> where?
<leafw> Breezy, the 5.10 version of Kubuntu.
<LUi> yes
<leafw> ok, "System administer" may be "System settings"
<LUi> yes yes
<robotgeek> wincide: enable universe and multiverse, then look in adept
<leafw> if you click "administrator mode" and then enter changes, push "apply", and quit, it *should* remain changed. File a bug report otherwise.
<wincide> robotgeek:  i've done that, but i've only found gtkwave, and i like one for KDE if it is possible :)
<LUi> am, i push "apply" next quit. but changes not saved
<robotgeek> wincide: i found quite a few vhdl things, "apt-cache search vhdl"
<leafw> LUi: file a bug report! Can't help you there.
<LUi> whea this report?
<LUi> where
<leafw> www.kubuntu.org -> bugs
<LUi> a..
<wincide> robotgeek: i've seen apt , and i've found some vhdl things , but any of these were for kde, i need one for x window
<LUi> senks
<robotgeek> wincide: yeah, probably not for kde. sorry
<wincide> apt is the first place i look
<wincide> :)
<LUi> bay
<leafw> any emulation program for kubuntu-ppc to run other OSes inside, natively, such as netbsd/macppc, in a similar fashion to mol ?
<k-s> how do I change button order in kcontrol?
<k-s> ops, systemsettings
<k-s> since kubuntu replaces kcontrol with systemsettings
<robotgeek> k-s: kcontrol is still present
<k-s> robotgeek: but there is a way to replace systemsettings button order? Make it work like KDE instead of Gnome
<mikearthur> how can I install skype?
<robotgeek> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<mikearthur> nice one
<robotgeek> k-s: i am not sure what you mean by system settings order
<k-s> robotgeek: [ok]  [apply]  [cancel]  are switched order
<robotgeek> k-s: hmm, i am not sure where you would change that, sorry
<bobesponja> check out digikam + GPS tagged jpeg + mapquest.com http://digikam3rdparty.free.fr/Screenshots/digikam0.9.0-alpha8.png
<silas> hi
<silas> i am trying to play a song
<silas> the song is working well
<silas> i dont hear anything!
<silas> using amarok on gstreamer
<silas> cxan someone help me ?
<robotgeek> silas: try all the mixers, maybe something is muted
<silas> thanks
<fireb0x> !lamp
<ubotu> it has been said that lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<wimpies> When I click on 'view source of document' in konqueror I get kate as editor.  How can I change this to kedit ?
<mallox> :/
<noteventime> 'ello
<jjesse> i want to access a wireless network via an access point that does not have wep, but everytime i connect it says invalid wep key how do i turn of wep?
<me2win> jjesse, chek your router?
<m0nark> jjesse: iwconfig ath0 key off
<me2win> or that :D
<jjesse> m0nark: thanks
<m0nark> yw :)
<m0nark> you probably want to configure it in /etc/network/interfaces though
<jjesse> ok
<m0nark> check out the manpages for a syntax
<theD3viL> which is kde volume manager ?
<frank23> jjesse: your device may be different than ath0
<robotgeek> jjesse, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<jjesse> frank23: i realized that, and changed it
<m0nark> theD3viL: kvm
<theD3viL> m0nark: kvm mount devices? Like gnome-volume-manager?
<pradeepto> Riddell: around?
<m0nark> theD3viL: no idea, I just googled it for you :) read the manual or something
<theD3viL> m0nark: :) tnxt
<Riddell> pradeepto: hi
<pradeepto> Riddell: ah there you are :)
<pradeepto> I have been looking all around for ya.
<Riddell> I'm at a conference just now
<Riddell> and this internet access is terrible
<Riddell> anyhoo, what can I do?
<pradeepto> Riddell: oh you are, sorry had no idea about it.
<pradeepto> Kubuntu CDs please , pretty please.
<pradeepto> Event/s coming up very soon.
<pradeepto> Riddell: I had mailed you before and after FOSDEM
<Riddell> pradeepto: I sent them
<pradeepto> oh you did, did not know that, really.
<pradeepto> Thanks man.
<pradeepto> You remember when you send them though?
<Riddell> about a week ago
<pradeepto> Riddell: And btw how many? 1 set like last time.
<_jaideep> anybody, i just unzipped firefox, how do i install it?
<Riddell> yes, 1 box
<pradeepto> Oh cool.
<Riddell> that's the 2kg limit
<pradeepto> Riddell: No issues, should suffice.
<robotgeek> _jaideep: you mean firefox 1.5?
<pradeepto> Riddell: btw my new T42 runs Kubuntu from one of those CDs that you sent me :)
<m0nark> that was probably not the way to install firefox :P
<pradeepto> Riddell: were you there in community council meeting today?
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> pradeepto: not reall
<Riddell> pradeepto: not really
<pradeepto> hmmm
<Riddell> why?
<pradeepto> Riddell: well couple of weeks I have been discussing KDE l10n with some guys here.
<pradeepto> Riddell: primarily with in_TE guy called Vijay.
<pradeepto> So we thought it would be cool if we could have l10n / Indic Kubuntu.
<Riddell> pradeepto: how do you mean?
<pradeepto> Riddell: we laid down some points and created a "charter" or template for that.
<Riddell> oh?
<pradeepto> Well we have 23 official languages.
<Riddell> India?  that's quite a lot of languages
<pradeepto> And Indic l10n efforts on KDE are in a pathetic shape.
<Riddell> I can imagine
<pradeepto> Only a few languages have done some work and the best ones are still at 50% complete.
<pradeepto> Now most l10n has been concentrating on GNOME.
<Riddell> bah
<pradeepto> I dont mind that though.
<pradeepto> I am just bothered about KDE, simple.
<Riddell> of course
<pradeepto> Riddell: Around the same time I and Vijay were discussion our ideas.
<pradeepto> Some that can be called parallel evolution happened. In the Ubuntu world.
<Riddell> it did?
<pradeepto> And Ubuntu-In and "the Indian Team" was formed.
<Riddell> aah
<pradeepto> Yes and they have an official status.
<pradeepto> As of today GMT 12:00
<Riddell> 6 hours old
<pradeepto> Yup.
<robotgeek> pradeepto: +1 on the Indian Team.
<pradeepto> robotgeek: what? huh?
<robotgeek> pradeepto: i was just happy at the formation of an indian team. i am indian too :)
<pradeepto> robotgeek: glad to meet ya.
<pradeepto> robotgeek: any chance you are on the kde-india mailing list?
<robotgeek> pradeepto: nope.
<pradeepto> robotgeek: join it now.
<robotgeek> pradeepto: hmm, i can't translate. weak with lanuages. should i still join?
<pradeepto> Riddell: Anways Vijay and I considering the state of l10n were thinking we need to do a "experimental" Indic l10n Kubuntu.
<stordalsbon> hey does anyone know how to formate a drive?
<pradeepto> robotgeek: KDE-India is not just about l10n. Its a KDE Community.
<pradeepto> In INdia.
<Riddell> pradeepto: we can certainly do a Kubuntu India, that would be cool
<pradeepto> Riddell: now I am trying to meet other l10n people here.
<pradeepto> Riddell: I just sent you the "charter" or whatever you want to call it.
<robotgeek> pradeepto: hmm okay, can i have a link :)
<Riddell> pradeepto: just needs a webpage with a pointer to the relent irc channel etc
<pradeepto> Riddell: check your mail please.
<pradeepto> Riddell: thanks you have made my task a lot easier.
<anthonyyost> hi!
<pradeepto> robotgeek: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-india
<stordalsbon> hey does any1 know how to format a drive ?
<robotgeek> thanks pradeepto
<Riddell> pradeepto: KDE will soon be imported into rosetta so people can translate it through the web (no svn/.po files)
<pradeepto> Riddell: good to know that.
<robotgeek> stordalsbon: do you have kubuntu installed already?
<Riddell> pradeepto: freeflying recently made a Kubuntu chinese CD to have it in chinese
<pradeepto> Riddell: This saturday I will be meeting other guy/s too.
<anthonyyost> gay gay gay
<Riddell> pradeepto: but the difficult bit of course it finding people to do the translations
<Riddell> anthonyyost: don't be homophobic
<pradeepto> Riddell: I am aware of that.
<anthonyyost> i am gay
<stordalsbon> robotgeek: yes i have two harddisks and i want to format my second
<Riddell> anthonyyost: good, stay on topic
<anthonyyost> ooooooooooooookkkkkk
<pradeepto> Riddell: I will keep you posted what happens in the l10n meet on Saturday.
<Riddell> pradeepto: yeah cool
<Riddell> pradeepto: any idea how KDE and Kubuntu is for indian langages other than translations?  like do we have the right fonts?
<pradeepto> Oh dont worry about fonts.
<Riddell> pradeepto: there is a l10n meeting in london next week for ubuntu (which I'm not going to)
<stordalsbon> robotgeek: yes i have two harddrives and want to format the second
<pradeepto> Even Breezy has all the fonts I think.
<m0nark> stordalsbon: "mke2fs -j /dev/hdX1" where hdX1 is your disk
<stordalsbon> ok thanks
<pradeepto> Riddell: there is package called ttf-indic-fonts or something.
<m0nark> stordalsbon: that's for ext3 filesystem
<pradeepto> Riddell: Just give you and idea -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndianTeam
<stordalsbon> m0nark: i understand
<robotgeek> stordalsbon: Kmenu -> System Settings -> Disks and Filesystem maybe?
<pradeepto> Riddell: fonts are there, but its the volunteers that are less and not forthcoming.
<pradeepto> Riddell: But pretty much I dont care, if we can get something done, people will come I am sure.
<pradeepto> Riddell: there was no KDE India till December ' 05. And see now.
<pradeepto> Riddell: did you get to read the mail?
<pradeepto> robotgeek: did you join the list?
<robotgeek> pradeepto: yeah, just did
<pradeepto> robotgeek: you might be interested in joing #kde-in
<Riddell> pradeepto: yep
<pradeepto> Riddell: what do you think? Doable? Feasible?
<Riddell> pradeepto: with your energy, anything is doable :)
<pradeepto> Riddell: thanks :) Can I sig that ? :P
<Riddell> of course :)
<pradeepto> thanks again.
<pradeepto> Riddell: Can you give me pointers ? what needs to be done for initiate this as a "official" project?
<pradeepto> Riddell: Ofcourse I dont think we can go beyond a "experimental" stage any time soon.
<pradeepto> But what the heck?
<Riddell> pradeepto: tell the ubuntu-in people and make sure they're happy with it, then set up a kubuntu-in web page with aims and pointed to kde-india -mail list and irc channel (we can register domain if you want, although that tends to take some time), then I can announce it on kubuntu.org
<pradeepto> Riddell: I get your point.
<pradeepto> Riddell: I will get back to you on this by Sunday.
<pradeepto> Riddell: then we can take it ahead.
<pradeepto> Riddell: but is it really important that they're "happy"?
<oskari> #ubuntu-fi
<HymnToLife> perkele :D
<HymnToLife> add /join :)
<stordalsbon> m0nark: Thanks really much dued it worked perfectly
<pradeepto> Riddell: tell me, is it really important to keep "Ubuntu-in" folks happy or whatever.
<farous> can anyone tell me why the keyboard arrow keys do not work with openoffice?
<pradeepto> Riddell: We have a different goals in terms of desktop, we can be as different as Ubuntu and Kubuntu are?
<dumezil> when you have two dynamically configured interfaces, what determines the default route?  i have eth0 and wlan0 and they both are connected, but they both added default routes into the routing table...  i had to manually delete the wlan0 default route for anything to work (wlan0 is my work's wireless network which requires authentication)
<dumezil> any help on what determines the default route?
<cmvkk> hey, I'm using a kubuntu livecd for the PPC and I'm getting asked for a username and password without ever creating one.
<Riddell> pradeepto: yep, just that in the past we've had Kubuntu Foo groups and the Ubuntu Foo groups have gone "why didn't you tell us you exist!", they'll be happy kubuntu-in exists just so long as they know about it
<cmvkk> lots of documentation of this problem online in forums but i have yet to find a solution.
<pradeepto> Riddell: I understand and I have talked about Indic Kubuntu with Ubuntu-In team leader.
<pradeepto> Riddell: he said cool but then also said you just worry about l10n of KDE we will push things.
<Riddell> pradeepto: ok, get them to link to the kubuntu-in website
<pradeepto> Can you wait till Sunday evening.
<pradeepto> Riddell: let me just get some more l10n ppl into this.
<Riddell> pradeepto: of course
<pradeepto> Riddell: I will be posting about this to KDE India mailing list too. Let them fight over it.
<pradeepto> Riddell: And talk to ubuntu-in guys too.
<pradeepto> Riddell: but frankly I am not much interested if they are not happy with it. Sorry if I sound rude or something.
<pradeepto> Riddell: I hope you understand my point here.
<cmvkk> can anyone help me?  The very first option I get (besides what keymap to use) when booting the liveCD is a diologue box telling me to change my root password immediately.
<cmvkk> unfortunately it requires the old password which I don't have.  when I click cancel, it shows me a login screen with username and password boxes, and nothing I use there works.
<Riddell> pradeepto: sure that's their problem, my point is just that it's important for kubuntu communities to communicate with ubuntu communities
<Riddell> so if they have a kde person they know where to send them, and if we get someone with an X problem or gnome issue we know where to send them
<pradeepto> Riddell: thanks and I understand, I will surely do so.
<dumezil> xmms just stopped playing music and i went to restart it and its complaining that the soundcard is locked...  which soundcard driver is better to use: alsa or oss?
<pradeepto> Riddell: got your point loud and clear.
<pradeepto> Riddell: when this thing comes through unofficially in a week or two please help it get some official status. I will be personally thankful for that :)
<Riddell> pradeepto: yeah, totally, we can put it on kubuntu.org, fridge and my blog
<weedar> dumezil, ALSA is newer and preferred
<pradeepto> Riddell: very cool! thanks! :)
<cmvkk> does anyone have any information on this?  can anyone tell me if the kubuntu livecd is supposed to prompt me for a new username and password during setup, at least?  anything would be useful.
<silje> what do i need to compile superkaramba?
<Riddell> cmvkk: no, it doesn't prompt
<silje> what do i need to compile superkaramba? Please help me out here:)
<Riddell> silje: superkaramba is available in universe
<silje> Riddell: what do i need to edit in /etc/apt/sources.list ? To get it work i mean:)?
<silje> coudnt find package superkaramba:(
<_gustaf> how do I switch caps lock and control?
<douglas> How do I tell my computer to rout it's internet connection through a device say from wlan0 to eth0?
<silje> douglas: /etc/network/interfaces - Edit it
<silje> :)
<douglas> that's it?
<silje> please anyone, i realy want superkaramba. I need to know what line to add into /etc/apt/sources
<silje> douglas: yes
<weedar> silje, this should probably be enough: deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<douglas> Ok, here's another one, let's say I changed sound cards from the onboard to a sblive, how do I make kubuntu pick that up?
<silje> weedar: thx very much, will trie now:D
<douglas> Ok, here's another one, let's say I changed sound cards from the onboard to a sblive, how do I make kubuntu pick that up?
<weedar> deja vu
<kosh> I would have thought that just rebooting would do it
<kosh> since the sblive driver is part of the system and it will get loaded on startup
<kosh> the only issue I can think of is you will have to reset the mixer levels since it will start off muted most likely
<_gustaf> found it :-)
<douglas> ag
<douglas> It did pick it up :)
<douglas> Now if I could only route interweb from my laptop with wifi to my new box that I'm trying to set mythtv up on. BTW: the routing is temporary. :)
<mikearthur> how do I get kaffeine able to play mp3s?
<cmvkk> if the kubuntu livecd setup doesn't have me enter a new username and password, what do i type in when it prompts me for one after boot?
<pulver> cmvkk: boot failsafe mode and set/add user, passw?
<patrix> wooo here I am, KDE 3.5.1!
<renewip> how can I install unicode fonts for my Konsole in Kubuntu?
<cmvkk> pulver: failsafe mode?  i'm not seeing that as an option.
<nuky> is there a j2sdk how to for kubuntu online? i'm having trouble finding one..
<cmvkk> i tried to boot as expert and then got at a shell, but useradd and passwd didn't exist as commands to run.
<cmvkk> just live, live-powerpc, rescue, live-expert, etc...
<nuky> *J2SDK Installation HOW-TO
<pulver> cmvkk, i meant recovery mode, as a grub boot option, sry...
<Snake__> Hey guys
<gustaf_> how do I configure Konversation to use iso-8859 instead of utf-8?
<gustaf_> never mind,I'll use xchat instead
<pm> dupa
<spool> hi! first of all sorry for my english
<spool> mi sound system has crashed, and it notifies me in a popup, over and over
<pm> sorry about my dupa
<pm> i mean polish ;P
<spool> does anybody knows how could i find the problem?
<p_k> hey
<p_k> ive got a problem with the flash player @ opera ...
<p_k> it is listed 2 times ! in "opera:plugins" but doesnt work :/
<p_k> no idea ? :/
<uniq> i think opera got a web forum for support and questions like that.
<uniq> my.opera.com
<p_k> yes but i thought maybe one of you here had the same problem and solved it :(
<uniq> i use konqueror for all my web needs.
<Kyral> Konqueror for Web
<Kyral> Krusader for files (if not Terminal)
<Kyral> oh anyone know a good place for Kicker Apps?
<Datsunzoso> hey guys
<pulver> hello
<celerate> hi
<celerate> Can anyone tell me if EasyUbuntu is safe to use with Kubuntu, or is it particular to ubuntu? I'd rather not have it install any GTK apps or cause things to become unstable
<Kyral> It should work
<Kyral> and whats wrong with GTK...sheesh
<celerate> I didn't say there was anything wrong with GTK, I just don't like it
<Kyral> lol
<celerate> I'm a KDE/Qt purist
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> I jump between WMs on a monthly basis
<Kyral> to keep things fresh :D
<celerate> I tried, I really did, but I just don't like the way Gnome and GTK do things
<Kyral> hehe
<lubo> hello, can anyone recommend LAN wireless PCMCIA card which 100% works with dapper?
<Kyral> Uhh
<celerate> Ubuntu has done a fantastic job with optimizations though, it runs like greased lightning on my dad's old 500 mhz 128 ram system
<Kyral> my...damnit what brand is it
<Kyral> Look for an Athereos based card
<Kyral> then you can use MadWifi
<Kyral> Lets see
<lubo> Kyral: that was for me?
<Kyral> In the past month I have used....Fluxbox, GNOME, XFCE, Enlightenment, and now KDE
<Kyral> lubo: yah
<trpr42> lubo: i found http://prism54.org/ to be useful when trying to pick a wifi card.
<lubo> I have a look...
<lubo> so you recommend MadWifi?
<celerate> hmm, how about an atheros ar5212, I think that's what mine is. Last time I tried kubuntu it wouldn't work as long as I was using WEP. Now I use WPA and TKIP and I'd like to know if that'll work
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> I have an Athereos card in this machine and an Athereos card in my laptop and they both work with MadWifi
<slow-motion> hallo
<celerate> around here I have to use some kind of encryption, everyone has wireless networks and everyone knows how to "accidentally" connect to anyone elses
<celerate> hmm, whats madwifi? I'm very new to wifi in Linux
<Kyral> The Atheroes WiFi Drivers
<celerate> and do they come with Kubuntu?
<Kyral> They come with Ubuntu in general
<celerate> might be worth a try, although if they're the same ones I used before they didn't work
* Kyral doesn't subscribe to calling Ubuntu + GNOME "Ubuntu" alone. 
<Kyral> To me Ubuntu is the base system
<celerate> yeah, but how many people call Ubuntu + Gnome Gubuntu?
<Kyral> No one :P
<Kyral> If you REALLY wanna get technical
<lubo> I'm new in Wifi...can anyone paste complete URL with recommendation here.. please.
<Kyral> Ubuntu could be considered Debian + GNOME :P
<celerate> Heh, I'm not a fan of Debian or Gnome, but somehow Ubuntu and Kubuntu appeal to me
<Kyral> I run Debian Sid on my laptop for the time being
<Snake__> Is "Craft" any good?
<Snake__> Anyone?
<Kyral> Though I plan to nuke it to try Gentoo's new installer
<trpr42> celerate: if you are a fan of kubuntu, you are a fan of debian. it is that simple
<Kyral> My poor laptop
<celerate> heh, I'm done distro hopping, I'm just looking for one I like now to stick with
<Datsunzoso> lol
<celerate> trpr42: No, NEVER! ;-)
<trpr42> celerate: i wouldn't read too much into names, brands, labels... ;)
<Kyral> this semester it has had Ubuntu Breezy, Ubuntu Dapper, Xubuntu, OpenSuSE, Fedora Core 4, LFS(kinda), and now Debian Sid
<Datsunzoso> i went to winehq and it states that wine doesnt want to be considered a windows emulator .... but when u run the program it it says that its a  windows emulator! irony! :P
<celerate> I really don't like Debian, every debian distro I've tried hasn't lasted a month except for Ubuntu, I put it on my dad's computer and it's working very well, it's nicely polished too
<Kyral> I should put Slackware back on it just for fun :D
<carsten> ive problems with kaudiocreator can anyone help?
<trpr42> celerate: ubuntu is debian based.. apt is the debian package management system.. installation of kubuntu is as easy as installation a package via apt on a debian sid. should tell you something about how closely related they are
<celerate> heh, I've got a collection of well over a hundred or so distribution CD's from two years back or older
<Kyral> To me, Debian and Ubuntu share a mutual relationship
<Kyral> or rather are two sides of the same coin
<Kyral> Debian to me will always be choice over Ubuntu for Servers
<Kyral> while Ubuntu will be my Desktop preference
<carsten> i cant create wave files out of copy controll - protected audio cds. any fix for this?
<Kyral> ICK! DRM
<celerate> trpr42 thanks a lot buddy, now I have to recognize reality again ;-p
<Kyral> carsten: Don't buy DRM'd CDs
<trpr42> celerate: yeah. i deal with it all day :(
<Kyral> Boycott the RIAA's unfair practices!
<carsten> Kyral: yeah, but i have no choice.
<Kyral> FOR FREEDOM!
<celerate> I have had very bad experiences with 90% of the debian based distributions I've tried
* Kyral should mention he is a card carrying member of the FSF
<carsten> i guess it is basically a "broken" toc. is there a way to "fix" that?
<celerate> do FSF members really carry cards?
<Arcanimus> 'lo all
<Kyral> Yah we are supposed to get a bootable business card lol
<ryanakca> the most recent update is making my hard-drive make funny sounds :S Any idea on what I should do?
<celerate> what does it run?
<Kyral> celerate: no clue
<Kyral> I haven't gotten mine :P
<celerate> probably damn small linux, haha ;-)
<celerate> I'm reluctant to put kubuntu on my laptop until I find out if the wireless + wpa will be supported
<celerate> there's a live cd isn't there?
<Kyral> Okay, anyone know how to make Konqueror stop trying to open directories with a Text Editor when I click on them in Tree View?
<celerate> in the configuration for konqueror you should be able to change that under file associations
<celerate> or just right click and try "open with"
<carsten> so, i guess that means there is no help for kaudiocreator?
<Kyral> Why is Mousepad before Konqueror?
<Datsunzoso> Its not who I am, but what I doooooo that defines me (say that in a lisp)
<pm> kde is gay
<trpr42> pm: lol. weren't you just trolling in the other channel too?
<trpr42> slow day or something
<celerate> spring break in some places
<pm> yeah, it was me :)
<pm> you can't deny it - kde sucks
<pm> you know this? http://www.deathball.net/notpron/
<celerate> pm: Gnome blows
<pm> xfce rules!
<celerate> balance is restored to the world
<osh_> who cares about DE's anyway?
<celerate> obviously not you
<Datsunzoso> how do i shut wine down when it behaves bad :(
<celerate> I care though
<celerate> I dunno about this one, but you could try `killall wine`
<osh_> celerate: I care about being productive. then I go for whatever I feel comfortable with. "this is better" "no that is better" is just stupid. Spend some time on something that's actually worth something instead.
<Kyral> ...why the hell was Mousepad associated with Directories?
<osh_> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4446981554735098778
<celerate> that's an old one
<osh_> not for me. I found it amusing. =)
<celerate> yeah, it's still funny
<pm> you know why kde is gay?
<pm> cuz it looks like windows which is totally gay
<Kyral> I'll give you it kinda reminds me of XP
<Kyral> then again I have realized that I don't hate the XP interface(Much) I hate the engine of XP :P
<Kyral> pm: C'Mon, one thing that Linux should teach us is that the GUI isn't everything :P
<pulver> pm: to me xfce wout transperancy looks like bloated gnome.. so isnt it great to be able to choose
<trpr42> bleh. why do you give this guy the attention he desires :p
<celerate> heh, I thought that warcraft porn song would have kept him busy for a while
<Kyral> Because its fun to smack him down
<pm> of course it isn't everything
<pm> but it's a lot
<Kyral> No
<Kyral> I can work just fine without X
<Kyral> Its the core of the OS
<Kyral> KDE, GNOME, XFCE, they would all blow if they were on XP as it is
<celerate> heh, so many people say desktop environments resemble windows, but if having a mouse and something to click with it makes things look like Windows then so be it
<pm> which distro do you use/
<celerate> besides, I do believe KDE really looks like the Xerox GUI and Mac OS
<Kyral> pm:  Me?
<Kyral> MetaBuntu
<pm> yes you
<Kyral> The only thing that defines my install as Ubuntu instead of Debian is the repos I pull from
<Kyral> on my Server I run Xen Breezy with Debian Sarge and Debian Etch XenGuests (All Headless)
<Kyral> on my laptop ATM I have Debian Sid
<celerate> someone likes Debian :-)
<Kyral> Nah I was bored lol
<Kyral> Debian is quick and clean for servers
<celerate> me too, but I've diverted my attention towards contributing to a distro rather than switching every week like I used to
<Kyral> I'm gonna put Gentoo on my laptop to try the new Installer as soon as I get my hands on a blank CD
<pm> i use gentoo
<pm> i just switched from ubuntu
<Kyral> celerate: I am Ubuntu Member. My Production Box will always have Ubuntu
<celerate> neat :-)
<celerate> I don't touch debian based because I don't know how to make debs
<Kyral> celerate: "MetaBuntu" is my way of saying that my box is a mixture of packages from all over the Repos
<celerate> I do volunteer work on RPM based ones
<pm> ubuntu is for babies :P
<Kyral> I maintain two packs in Dapper Universe and one in Debian Main
<Kyral> pm: Would you like to know my credentials?
<celerate> pm, is that why you're here (couldn't resist ;-) )
<Kyral> Started on Slackware 10 back about 2-3 years ago on my laptop
<pm> and as a consequence kubuntu is for gay babies :)
<Kyral> Moved to Gentoo as a freshman in college
<celerate> pm, stop with the bio, please ;-)
<celerate> just joking, but you are asking for it
<Kyral> After I got tired of compiling for 20 horus every time I broke my system (which I like to do as I feel its the best way to learn)
<Kyral> I tried Fedora Core (2 at the time?)
<pm> why are you so serious, dudes?
<Kyral> didn't like it (Because it wouldn't boot)
<celerate> If I was serious I wouldn't be joking
<pulver> pm: was LFS too hard for you :)
<trpr42> pm: life sucks and then you die.. hurry up already
<Kyral> my CS TA gave me an Ubuntu Disc
<Kyral> tried it and was hooked
<Kyral> I tried the LFS Live Disc on my Laptop
<Kyral> the GCC compiler wouldn't make the second pass
<Kyral> anyway, my laptop this smester has had Breezy, Dapper, Debian Sid, OpenSuSE 10, and Fedora Core 4 on it
<nrdb> I have setup another user for kubuntu, I then started a new session under that user, KDE won't make any sounds! I have added the new user to the audio group. can anyone help?
<celerate> anyone know when I could expect the next version of Kubuntu?
<Kyral> Same as Ubuntu Dapper
<Kyral> April 20th
<pm> celerate, soon
<celerate> oh, next month
<pm> exactly
<Kyral> 6.04 :P
<Tonio_> Kyral: 19th
<Kyral> and I can't wait until the Repos for Dapper+1 open :D
<celerate> I hope it'll support wpa with my wireless then, and I'll finally be able to ditch Windows from my laptop
<pm> Tonio_,20th
<weedar> celerate, your wireless isn't supported via ndiswrapper?
<celerate> hey, what's the difference between the DVD and the CD for ubuntu 5.10?
<Kyral> The DVD is a combined Live+Install?
<celerate> oh, I don't need that. My bandwidth is capped
<pm> Kyral, yes
<carsten> kaffeine crashes if i try to record an mms stream. is that normal? (mms://195.14.240.139/extranet/Assets/11407/54342.wmv)
<pm> kaffeine sucks, man
<pm> use mplayer instead
<osh_> celerate: I use wpa with my lappy.
<carsten> pm i have a different opinion. kaffeine + gstreamer + xine is really good. plays a lot. if sth doesnt work (ie .mkv files) i use vlc.
<carsten> mplayer stutters and doesnt work smooth ( on my machine )
<pm> is vlc open source?
<carsten> www.videolan.org
<osh_> kaffeine crash for me. or it won't play things. I go for mplayer or vlc. kaffeine is prettier. the other two work.
<carsten> i dont know if it is gnu - oss but you can dl the source i think
<celerate> osh_, do you use dnswrapper or is that with the Linux drivers?
<osh_> celerate: you mean ndiswrapper don't you? No, this is with the linux drivers.
<carsten> pm, i just checked vlc is gnu.
<celerate> yeah, I guess I do
<celerate> I'm confusing my networking terms
<osh_> celerate: It's some intel-chip. 2200BG (rev 05)
<celerate> I've got an Atheros AR5212
<celerate> last time I tried Kubuntu 5.10 it wouldn't work with WEP, but now I use WPA (TKIP) instead and I'm hoping it will work
<osh_> celerate: why not use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers? doesn't that work?
<celerate> I couldn't find the windows drivers
<celerate> the laptop came with a restore DVD
<osh_> celerate: they come with the wireless card don't they?
<celerate> it's integrated
* osh_ nods.
<osh_> celerate: and there's no .inf file in windows that you know of?
<celerate> I think there might be one that gets restored with windows in a folder
<celerate> I'll have a look
<osh_> I'm thinking about helping out with upgrading kubuntu. Is there some wiki somewhere on how to do that? I've been rolling rpm's at work for about a year now and .debs can't be that different.
<osh_> I've searched some but couldn't find anything relevant.
<carsten> if anyone is interested i fixed the "copy controlled" cd - rip problem. I just added a dvd-burner in an external firewire case to my system and put the audio cd in there. result : KDE opened konquerer with the cd-tracks, and i could just copy them from there. it looked like the dvd-burner automagicaly fixed the broken toc.
* osh_ hates copy controlled cd's. 
<celerate> there's an installer, some cabs and some ini and inx files
<carsten> so i guess its -> Mute records 0 : KDE(with help from NEC) 1
<osh_> celerate: nothing that looks like a wireless inf-file?
<celerate> I dunno, I might have to do through the Windows system folders
<carsten> osh_: their copy protections are basically useless. one part of them only works under win, all the other "protections" are broken tocs, that are normaly auto-repaired from more expensive drives.
<osh_> celerate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972&page=2
<osh_> celerate: looks like an instruction on how to get your card to work under linux.
<tidalwav1> Hi, people, I'm running flight 4 and trying to install build-essential, but it 'has no installation candidate'...why?
<osh_> carsten: Yes but why should I bother. It's easier to get them from the net now. If they give me what I want, I'll buy. If not, fsck em.
<tidalwav1> why is build-essential uninstallable :(
<osh_> carsten: I've got a cd that I can't put on my lappy and it pisses me off. Last cd I'll ever buy that has copy protection.
<cycus_zwisus> hi
<osh_> cycus_zwisus: hello
<HymnToLife> copy protected CDs ar the only ones I allow myself to download
<cycus_zwisus> is it true that kde is gay? ;)
<osh_> cycus_zwisus: yes
<carsten> osh_: i understand that. i am buying cds mainly for 2 reasons. 1. i can sell them on ebay if i dont like them anymore, and secondly i dont like the itunes DRM stuff. In other words, i can rip the audio cd as often as i want, and copy it for my car or whatever
<HymnToLife> plus the Portnoy ones released by Magna Carta :D
<carsten> cycus_zwisus: gay as a day in may
<cycus_zwisus> oh my (G)osh_!
<tidalwav1> yeah dream theater :D
<HymnToLife> lmao carsten
<carsten> i wonder if it is allowed to DL the new madonna album (ie) from itunes and burn it on 3 cdrs (which is allowed) and then sell the 3 cdrs on ebay. it should be legal i assume.
<tidalwav1> nobody can tell me why I can't install build-essential? :P
<HymnToLife> tidalwav1> error message ?
<HymnToLife> carsten> it would be
<HymnToLife> buy no one would ever buy em :p
<tidalwav1> Hymn: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<HymnToLife> tidalwav1> obviously your sources.list is f***ed up
<tidalwav1> I can show you my /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin if you want
<HymnToLife> please
<tidalwav1> I don't know what I'm missing
<cycus_zwisus> incontentia buttocks
<tidalwav1> I have universe and multiverse enabled
<tidalwav1> k, h/o
<bushito> java
<bushito> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cycus_zwisus> incontentia buttocks <- is this correct spelling?
<HymnToLife> yeah it seems so
<HymnToLife> but what the bloody hell is that ?
<cycus_zwisus> didn't you watch life of brian?
<tidalwav1> hymn: nvm, turns out a line at the top was commented out by the installer, and I totally missed that :p
<HymnToLife> obviously not
<cycus_zwisus> what a shame!
<cycus_zwisus> are you american?
<HymnToLife> tidalwav1> it works now ?
<HymnToLife> nope
<tidalwav1> hymn: not sure yet, I'm doing apt-get upgrade before I do anything else, trying to install nvidia drivers, so I want the latest everything before I attempt that :p
<cycus_zwisus> frog-eater?
<carsten> are here any native english speakers around? i need help with the sentence "Inquiring minds wants to know". what does that mean?
<HymnToLife> why do you need build-essential for nvidia drivers ?
<tidalwav1> to patch them
<HymnToLife> hmm
<tidalwav1> carsten: it should be "Inquiring minds want to know."
<HymnToLife> and why do you need to patch them ?
<cycus_zwisus> HymnToLife, are you frogeater?
<HymnToLife> the Ubuntu drivers worked like a charm for me
<tidalwav1> hymn: no idea, just following http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<carsten> ic
<HymnToLife> oh ok, running Daper
<tidalwav1> it has something to do with the kernel module sucking
<tidalwav1> I said flight 4 originally :p
<HymnToLife> cycus_zwisus> so what ?
<cycus_zwisus> this is  why you didn't watch life of brian
<HymnToLife> ??
<HymnToLife> I can't se any connection here
<cycus_zwisus> french people don't understand good english humour
<carsten> xp boots on macbookpro -> http://img.mathcaddy.com/xponamac.jpg
<celerate> hey, would a .sys file be a driver I could use with ndiswrapper?
<HymnToLife> just beause french humour sucks ass doesn't mean some french people cannot understand good humour :)
<tidalwav1> celerate: nope, only .inf file
<cycus_zwisus> do you see connection now?
<celerate> lol @ carsten
<cycus_zwisus> monty python's life of brian is a masterpiece!!
<HymnToLife> carsten> what's the point in instaling a crappy O S instead of another crappy OS ?
<celerate> choice ;-)
<HymnToLife> cycus_zwisus> will you thro pointing objects at me if I tell you I've never seen any Monty Python movie yet ?
<carsten> HymnToLife: because its possible.
<cycus_zwisus> HymnToLife, yes i will :P:P:P
<celerate> ok, I've got a net5211.inf file, is there only one .inf file that I'll need or might there be several?
<HymnToLife> well, I have just little experience with Mac OS
<allee> bobesponja: fwiw here are even more screenshots of advanced feature of next digikam release: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/digikam-users/2006-March/001107.html
<HymnToLife> but it's not much better than Windows for me
<HymnToLife> I've told myself for ages I had to see some
<bobesponja> allee: thanx :)
<HymnToLife> but never did for some reason
<cycus_zwisus> anyway there was a guy named biggus dickus whose wife's name was incontentia buttocks :)
<allee> bobesponja: first beta planed end of this month (roughly)
<tidalwav1> cycus: "sorry, bignose"
<ziza> question: how harmful is it to plug in a normal IDE harddisk to a running Linux system? does it depend on your motherboard?
<HymnToLife> ziza> you mean, while the system is running ?
<ziza> while it is running, yes
<ziza> i'm reading a small chapter on LVM, and I was just curious about this
<allee> ziza: IDE is by design not hotplugable, so you risk damaging your mainboard/disk.  Better use a IDE<->USB adaper. It's hotplug
<ziza> ok, thought as much
<ziza> the next time i install Linux (Kubuntu) i'm gonna probably use LVM
<bobesponja> ziza: what is lvm?
<ziza> Logical Volume Manager
<bobesponja> ziza: and what does it do?
<ziza> it allows you to dynamically modify "Logical Volumes", in particular while your system is running
<ziza> a Logical Volume can be figuratively seen as a Partition
<ziza> so you can define a LV for your root folder, for your home folder etc.
<bobesponja> ziza: i see, I saw the option when I installed kubuntu but I had no idea what it meant
<bobesponja> sounds interesting though
<ziza> i hadn't either the first time i installed ubuntu
<ziza> which i "upgraded" to kubuntu later because i like KDE better
<ziza> i used the default partition configuration when i had installed ubuntu. i was an absolute novice concerning Linux
<pm> ziza, are you gay?
<ziza> are you silly?
<pm> is your desktop wallpaper pink?
<ziza> well, no
<pm> this is the gayset phrase i've heard today -> because i like KDE better
<ziza> hm, does it make you happy to make such an assertion?
<pm> gayest*
<pm> no, it doesn't
<redguy> pm is this conversation supposed to be in #kubuntu?
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> ^^
<slow-motion> 
<pm> hi, redguy
<pm> why shouldn't it be?
<redguy> pm: beacause this channel is for support and perhaps for kubuntu related talk
<ccc_> pm: please leave, you obviously have no business here
<pm> redguy, kde is the most essential part of kde, isn't it?
<pm> of kubuntu*
<redguy> pm: and surely not for the kind of conversation you started
<pm> you are too serious, guys
<_mindspin> nope
<pm> yes you are
<redguy> well, if it was supposed to be a joke, it was not funny at all
<celerate> I'm with redguy on that one, just calling people names doesn't make you a champion comedian
<_mindspin> and "I like KDE better " is a reason one can have to use kubuntu
<pm> just calling people names -> i wonder where?
<_mindspin> for me its just I#m used to kde
<mike_____> how to I get amarok to be able to play MP3s?
<HymnToLife> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.20 Stopped
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mike_____> cheers
<celerate> mindspin, there's no need to justify why you use it. KDE is good software
<trappist> Glin|Jol: please turn that off.
<_mindspin> I don't need do justify, I want to open pm's eyes to other perspectives
<_emmanuel> I have a suggestion for the bin in kubuntu : why is it necessary to left click it to empty it, and not right click, like for any other objects to open their contect sensitive menus ?
<ziza> because it's kind of a drop down menu button
<HymnToLife> _emmanuel> in french we say "so that idiots have something to talk about" ;)
<callie> _emmanuel, i totally agree, i always right click it first
<_emmanuel> ziza: yes, that's the point
<_emmanuel> merci HymnToLife ;-)
<pm> gay love is one of the perspectives?
<ziza> it has a tiny arrow to indicate this
<HymnToLife> pm> you getting banned is another
<_emmanuel> I know ziza, but I just mean, like callie, that I always click it right first
<_mindspin> no the look and feel of a GUI
<ziza> i see, but it's a habit of yours, you just have to get used to it :)
<pm> this is the only thing you can do -> ban somebody
<_mindspin> !ignore
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<HymnToLife> it works pretty well on people like you
<HymnToLife> the only thing you can do i stalking about nonsense
<_emmanuel> ziza : I find it not consistent with the rest of the GUI : if I want to make an action with the wallpaper, I right click on it, and then I get a dedicated menu with what I can do with it
<HymnToLife> I dunno which one is worse...
<celerate> pm, it's the appropriate thing to do. If you're just going to troll why not ban you so the channel can be put to better uses than your entertainment
<Chousuke> I wonder what KDE4 will really be like
<ziza> on the contrary, it is consistent with the GUI
<Chousuke> it's quite hyped already.
<HymnToLife> Chousuke> when is it to be released ?
<Chousuke> HymnToLife: no idea.
<_mindspin> on my wishlist would be betterperformance, less eyecandy
<celerate> I'm hoping the performance will be as good as it is today, it seems the next wave of desktop's are going to hog resources
* HymnToLife aggres with ziza
<Chousuke> _mindspin: my wishlist includes both
<_emmanuel> ziza: left click on a folder > it opens it
<HymnToLife> like when you want to open the K menu, do you right click on it ?
<celerate> the 3D and whatnot might be too much for my laptop to handle
<Chousuke> _mindspin: eye candy can be optional, you know :)'
<_mindspin> yup
<_emmanuel> ziza: right click on it > it pop up a menu with what you can do with it
<ziza> _emmanuel: the bin button is of the same type like the K Menu button or the System settings button
<ziza> it's not a folder
<celerate> _mindspin, better performance is on both our lists. Mind you the performance now is still good compared to any other comparable desktop environment
<_emmanuel> ziza: it is one
<Chousuke> I don't know if it's just good good advertising, but the gnome people seem to be improving gnome's performance.
<Chousuke> -good*
<celerate> I'd love to see OS X style eye candy that will still run well on my laptop, but I think I'll need a ram upgrade for tha
<_mindspin> I know it also depends on the used hardware, mine is not the fastest
<Chousuke> celerate: not nexessarily.
<_emmanuel> ziza: it is an emptyzable folder
<Chousuke> celerate: if they put the eye candy on the video card :)
<ccc_> _emmanuel: there is a trash folder, but the panel entry is not a folder.
<ziza> what are the system requirements for Xgl? i mean like GPU RAM...
<celerate> my video card is integrated and shares the ram with the rest of the system
<Chousuke> ziza: 32MB?
<Chousuke> ziza: it shouldn't require much
<Chousuke> depends what you're going to do with it of course.
<ziza> wow, i'd really love to have that running on my system
<ziza> afte i've seen a 10 min video on it
<Chousuke> the only problem is lack of accelerated 3d on linuc
<ziza> i just couldn't believe my eyes :D
<Chousuke> linux*
<Chousuke> nvidia is not free, so it's not a true solution.
<ziza> i know about that, but acceleration works fine for me with nvidia CS drivers
<Chousuke> ati free drivers also kind of suck still :/
<_emmanuel> Is Firefox 1.5 and Thunderbird 1.5 included in the next kubuntu version ?
<celerate> what other good video cards are there that have decent drivers for Linux?
<Chousuke> Matrox? :P
<_mindspin> it should afaik
<celerate> never heard of them
<Chousuke> radeon 9250 and older
<Chousuke> some intel chips I think
<Tm_T> Nvidia!
<Chousuke> nvidia is non-free
<Chousuke> it matters to some :)
<celerate> ok, let me rephrase that. How many good gaming video cards are there besides Nvidia that work well enough with Linux?
<Chousuke> none?
<Tm_T> celerate: uh, r9200 works ;(
<Chousuke> all new atis require crappy binary drivers too
<cycus_zwisus> will there be kde - non gay edition?
<Chousuke> cycus_zwisus: Will you leave? :P
<cycus_zwisus> ok, that was just a joke :P:P:P
<ziza> i installed Ubuntu Dapper Drake Flight 4 today on a virtual system (vmplayer), cause i wanted to test Xgl. but unfortunately VMWare generally has no support for 3D acceleration
<Tm_T> cycus_zwisus: what?!
<Tm_T> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<_emmanuel> celerate: I'm a gamer, and I'm afraid Linux is not the best for games right now :-(
<callie> cycus_zwisus, is pm
<cycus_zwisus> and i'm afraid it won't be
<celerate> I suspected as much
<Chousuke> I'm able to game all I want with Linux
<cycus_zwisus> yes, it's me pm
<celerate> Chousuke, what games?
<celerate> cadega?
<Chousuke> celerate: Deus Ex, Civ3, stuff like that
<celerate> I'm hoping cadega will run NFS: HP2 and Rise of Nations
<celerate> eh, I don't like CIB
<Chousuke> I don't care about newer games that much
<celerate> CIV
<celerate> I'm always a few years behind
<HymnToLife> as long as I have Frozen Bubble, I'm happy :D
<celerate> I do have AOE III though, but it's crap
<Chousuke> Deus ex is ~98 iirc.
<cycus_zwisus> cedega is a commercial software
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> Beneath a steel sky - playing here ^^
<Chousuke> hah. yeah
<_emmanuel> Chousuke: do you know Metaboli ?
<Chousuke> no.
<HymnToLife> FB should be installed by default
<Chousuke> Frozen Bubble is TEH addictive.
<_emmanuel> Mmm... perhaps it's only available in France, then... :-(
<Chousuke> but it gets old as soon as you play it through.
<celerate> I like fb, supertux is ok until I get stuck, and there was the one in SUSE that was like a 3d block breaker, but I forgot what it was called
<celerate> I used to love BZFlag but all the kids ruined it
<ziza> i played FB until level 79 (or so) the first time :)
<Chousuke> oh, and then there's ADOM :p
<celerate> never heard of that one
<Chousuke> non-free, but still the best roguelike ever.
<celerate> Have you ever seen thinktanks?
<celerate> the graphics are cartoonish, but it's fun
<_emmanuel> Chousuke: I bought one *excellent* game, native for Linux
<_emmanuel> Chousuke: Darwinia
<Chousuke> Gish?
<celerate> unfortunately when I tried running it with Ark Linux the graphics flickered really badly and parts of the terrain wouldn't render
<Chousuke> hee
<ziza> you guys should be watching out for The Elder Scrolls - Oblivion, i know it's not gonna run on Linux, but it's awesome i tell ya
<Chousuke> I've heard of that.
<HymnToLife> celerate> cartoonish graphics kick ass
<Chousuke> Did you know that you can buy Uplink's source code on a CD?
<Chousuke> iirc it was about 30 dollars.
<_emmanuel> Chousuke: I bought Uplimnk also in a bundle with Darwinia, but I haven't played it yet
<celerate> I was playing the Demo, I'm poor right now
<Chousuke> Uplink is fun
<_emmanuel> I play quite a lot, but I buy almost all my games second hand.
<Chousuke> And I need sleep.
<Chousuke> Good night.
<_emmanuel> But for exceptions like Darwinia, where I want to support them to develop for Linux, I buy the new games
<_emmanuel> Good night Chousuke
<ziza> goon night
<ziza> so _emmanuel, did you get over the bin button thingy? :)
<celerate> heh, Windows won't shut down, I think it knows there's an ubuntu CD in the drive
<h1dd3nh4xx0r> lol, Frozen bubbles rocked :D
<HymnToLife> it still does
<ziza> so you mean it's kinda afraid that you gonna replace it with ubuntu? :)
<HymnToLife> heh despite apparences
<HymnToLife> Windows _is_ kida inteligent
<HymnToLife> at least it has the basic self-conservation instanct :D
<HymnToLife> instinct*
<celerate> kind of afraid is an understatement
<HymnToLife> celerate> give it a hard reboot
<celerate> bah, selfe preservation. This is why I don't want DRM on my computer, some day Windows is going to tell me it won't reboot until the Linux CD is out and the drive is locked
<HymnToLife> and show it WHO is the master in here :D
<celerate> yeah, I had to hard reset in the end
<ziza> lol
<_emmanuel> ziza: I am still convinced it is a GUI discrepancy. I don't speak further aboutit here, that's all ;-)
<ziza> do you know what's funny about my windows?
<celerate> it actually works ;-)
<HymnToLife> there are curtains on it ?
<_emmanuel> lol
<ziza> haha
<ziza> no, it (the OS) freezes temporarily if i insert a cd into my cd recorder
<ziza> no reaction until i remove it again...
<celerate> that used to happen to me, it's just slow that's all
<HymnToLife> that is definitely _not_ funny
<celerate> it used to depend on the CD though
<ziza> but i can reproduce it with just any cd
<ziza> windows just dislikes my recorder :(
<HymnToLife> useful though
<ziza> as in how?
<HymnToLife> to show people once and for all that windows stinks
<ziza> rofl yeah
<ziza> it does other weird things
<celerate> do you have a dual core or single core processor?
<ziza> like completely freezing when i try to play particular QuickTime movie files
<HymnToLife> th only weird thing mine does is working actually good
<ziza> single core, amd athlon
<_emmanuel> I just switched back from Suse 10.0 to Kubuntu
<celerate> my dual core p4 is the first processor I've had windows running where it didn't freeze for a second or two when a CD was inserted
<HymnToLife> as long as I do not visit porn sites <= min reason I switched to Linux :D
<celerate> I don't know if there's really any connection though, as the entire computer except the drives were new
<celerate> my brother bricked his compaq going to porn sites
<celerate> I can still fix it, there's nothing wrong with the bios or hardware, just the OS
<HymnToLife> yeah, always have a ghost image of a fresh windows at hand
<ziza> can you imagine, i'm able to play 4 movies concurrently on Linux, but Windows can't even cope with two!
<ziza> not that it's quite useful to do that
<HymnToLife> if you have 4 monitors
<_emmanuel> ziza : movies on Linux are always a nightmare with every new install :-(
<HymnToLife> and have 3 friends who each want to see a different movie
<celerate> ziza, yeah I can imagine it
<HymnToLife> I don't think any linux user actually has 3 friends though :/
<celerate> my dad's running a computer around 6+ years old and it doesn't run Windows 98 as well as it does ubuntu
<_emmanuel> HymnToLife: lol
<celerate> HymnToLife: rofl
<ziza> i'm still driving my first install...
<HymnToLife> congrats ziza
<celerate> HymnToLife: thanks a lot man, I was happy before remembering that
<HymnToLife> my first install died on me 2 minuts after
<ziza> really? how come?
<HymnToLife> when I went "What ? No root password ?! What a crappy distro, I'm installing FC back"
<_emmanuel> HymnToLife: same for me : I made about 4 or 5 installs the first month I tried Linux
<ziza> the only thing i wish i had done differently is that i should have set up a system with LVM, but at the moment i installed linux the first time i had absolutely no idea about this subject
<_emmanuel> ziza : you might be not conscious of it, but you behave not the same when you know an OS
<HymnToLife> what is LVM ?
<Snake__> ziza: LVM?
<Snake__> lol
<ziza> lol
<_emmanuel> I don't crash windows xp, and I don't crash Linux anymore neither
#kubuntu 2007-03-05
<shampoonator> no got
<shampoonator> just installed the whole kubuntu
<got> did you do the oem install?
<shampoonator> yes
<got> did you run oem-config-prepare yet?
<duckdown> Hi all, have an SSH question.  I am establishing a SOCKS tunnel to a host by doing 'ssh -D1234 shellcompany.com' then I can use localhost:1234 as a SOCKS proxy for browsing, however, other computers on my network can't connect to that port.  In PuTTY theres an option to make it accept connections from the outside, how do I do that in manual ssh syntax?
<geert_> How can i put a different KDE program on my compu and do not lose the for instance i go from kubuntu edge 6.10 to kubuntu 6.6 or even to decibel latest version?
<geert_> lose the content of what i have already got on my stystem now.
<premier_> Im having trouble hibernating my computer
<geert_> I mean NOT LOSE! sorry
<lontra> man basket notes is cool
<premier_> it complains that its not able to find the swap device.  My help told me to look at a file called /etc/fstab, and there was something about filesystem labels, but Im not very advanced so I dont know what was going on
* rob-west will brb
<got> shampoonator  i did the oem install once and you have to do sudo oem-config-prepare
<shampoonator> mmh k
<shampoonator> i'll try
<shampoonator> thx
<got> when you login are you oem?
<ubuntu> hi
<got> hey
<ubuntu> i have a problem with my new harddrive
<got> ok
<ubuntu> i plugged it in, started with the cd and formated in in ext3
<ubuntu> so far so good
<ubuntu> but now the kernel won t load
<ubuntu> it says root is on hdb
<premier_> uh oh
<slyfox> Why can
<slyfox> Why can't I copy and paste from Konqueror ?
<premier_> slyfox: what are you trying to do?
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on a .mkv video
<ubuntu> got: do you know, whats wrong?
<got> you completely installed it then rebooted and it said kernel wont load?
<ubuntu> i cant say, if its completelz installed
<ubuntu> i formated it in ext3
<ubuntu> :)
<slyfox> premier_: simply ctr+c or mouse right click copy it and paste it, all aplicaitons do that, but it does not work if I do this from konqueror, it does not paste if I get soemthing form konqueror
<got> did you set up partitions or did you shoose to use the whole drive?
<ubuntu> whole drive
<ubuntu> its jumpered to slave
<got> whats it doing now
<premier_> slyfox: what are you trying to copy and paste?
<slyfox> premier_: any text
<ubuntu> i started kubuntu with the cd
<geert_> Why is there no ditionairy if i am writing on a website. Than it is so muth more difficult to write correct, it takes so long if i have to look in my ditionairy!
<ubuntu> even if i unplug the harddrive now, kubuntu wont boot
<got> after you rebooted?
<premier_> slyfox: text from where?  the location bar?
<ubuntu> thinks the root is on the  other harddrive
<got> oh i see
<slyfox> premier_: a web site
<geert_> If it will not bood look at your GRUB.
<ubuntu> do you know any solution?
<got> what geert said would be my forst choice
<slyfox> premier_: I restarted it and now it works
<geert_> Maybe who nows?
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on a .mkv video
<slyfox> premier_: do u use firefox or Konqueror ?
<premier_> firefox
<got> i would just try to reinstall
<premier_> I cant reproduce your problem, so I have no idea
<premier_> Im having trouble hibernating my computer
<got> if you dont ahve anything important on there
<geert_> Just what you like that is what i now
<ubuntu> ye, i played with that solution
<premier_> it complains that its not able to find the swap device.  My help told me to look at a file called /etc/fstab, and there was something about filesystem labels, but Im not very advanced so I dont know what was going on
<slyfox> premier_: why do you prefer ff over konqueror ?
<ubuntu> but it thought there would be an easier one
<asher> hey
<ubuntu> no, its quite a fresh install
<ubuntu> thanks anyway :)
<premier_> slyfox: extensions, and also I got some things working in ff and I dont want to take the time to fix it
<got> yup if you do reinstall, make sure that the other hd is set to cable select
<premier_> slyfox: but Ive heard people say that konqueror is better
<niles> where to go to change keystrokes to toggle between different workspaces?
<niles> with in the pager that is.
<geert_> FF is looking better and it has a Flash plyer bild in!
<ubuntu> got it
<dx11101> how do you get a 3d gui?
<ubuntu> cya then :)
<premier_> geert_: since when?
<slyfox> premier_: "I got some things working in ff " they do not work in Konqueror ?
<slyfox> premier_: what do you use for notes, calendar and email ?
<got> im sorry ubuntu, if ones master, the other should be slave, or you can set them both to CS
<ubuntu> damn
<got> what
<premier_> slyfox: gmail for email.  I dont use a calendar; I use kwrite for notes
<ubuntu> im so used to windows
<got> ubuntu
<geert_> <Premier>That is the case with me but do not ask me how
<got> im sorry ubuntu, if ones master, the other should be slave, or you can set them both to CS
<bxnp> slyfox: you could allso use basket for notes which is very nice
<ubuntu> i can easilz stay here :)
<ubuntu> no, thats quite ok with me
<slyfox> bxnp: just isntalled version 1 will try it out
<premier_> geert_: jezz, I want your repositorys
<slyfox> premier_: why not Kmail with gmail ?
<premier_> any, does anyone here have any suggestions on how to get my computer to hibernate?
<premier_> slyfox: havent tried it
<got> premier did you configure your own kernel
<got> premier, theres also a setting in your bios for it
<premier_> got: no, its kubuntu 6.10, installed from the live cd
<geert_> <got> you must have two posibilities So two masters and two slaves.
<premier_> got: well, that shouldnt be the problem.  see, when I try to hibernate, heres what happens:
<got> geert, on one ide cable one is set to master the other slave
<premier_> got: if I have usb devices plugged in, they stop the process and I get delivered back to my desktop, no hibernate
<compilerwriter> anyone know if Kontakt has keyboard shortcuts to switch between folders?
<geert_> <got> you put you dvd or cdrom in the slave and the hard drives in master.
<got> premier i think its in your bios but im not for sure, you may have wake up events misconfiguress
<niles> how do i change keystrokes to toggle between different workspaces?
<ubuntu> am i able to change the moint-point later on_
<ubuntu> :
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on a .mkv video
<got> geert i agree, but no time should you have two devices on one cable se to the same thing unless its cable select
<premier_> got: or, If no usb devices, same thing, but it says something about "cannot find swap device.  try swapon -a"
<geert_> Slave/ master is in away one channel whit a switch so iit will work faster if the have there one channel;.
<got> im not sure premier, but the first place you should start is in your bios, make sure those setting are correct and go from there, i just installed today and hibernate works perfect
<niles> there is no Kontrol center.  wtf
<premier_> got, okay fine.  brb
<SolidSource> niles: there is..just have to add the menu item yourself
<jarn> cp should have a progress bar.
* jarn sighs.
<SolidSource> niles: the command is merely "kcontrol"
<got> master/slave selects the location devices are connected to the ide cable
<igorjr> got: am i able to select the mount-points without reinstalling?
<got> if one is master, the other has to be slave
<geert_> And most compu`s have two ide drivers.
<geert_> And today also a read driver
<got> right, ide 0 and ide 1, and on each of those a ide cable is attatched
<got> on the cable there are two slots
<niles> SolidSource: thanx
<got> one master or one slave, cable select lets bios which one is master/slave
<dx11101> never use cable select
<BluesKaj> in most IDE cases the master/slave drive jumpers have to be connected correctly ...sometimes ppl forget
<niles> this is stuipid.  toggleing from workspace to workspace,  provides a list with the differnt desktops out of order
<niles> useless.
<got> igorjr what problem are you having?
<igorjr> im ubuntu
<igorjr> ;)
<geert_> But to set them write it is a hardware job not a bios thing
<niles> ahh i got it
<igorjr> got: i was wondering if i could change the mount-points of the partitions manually without reinstalling the whole os
<niles> i had to select "list"
<BluesKaj> yeah geert_ , but it's still important , otherwise the BIOS settings won't work
<dx11101> fstab.list?
<got> if you set both devices on one ide cable bios determines the master and slave, thats what cable select is for
<geert_> I do not have a good experiance whis cable select.
<dx11101> the problem with cable select is sometimes it doesnt work right
<asher> does anyone here use a toshiba p105?
<crackhead> question: does anyone know of an open source secure collaborative internet meeting application/environment?
<geert_> Right!
<crackhead> like netmeeting, webex, etc, but opensource
<got> that is tru
<got> but you don not set both devices to master
<got> and  you don not set both devices to slave
<igorjr> if you don't jumper the harddrives and put one one the primary and one on the secondary and choose cable select
<geert_>  Jou do if you get them on a different ide driver i did it to and it wors oke
<igorjr> we'll, do the math
<dx11101> im sorry but drivers have nothing to do with it
<igorjr> but even though it's easier to just jumper them right and put them wherever u want them most
<igorjr> oh, well
<got> lol
<dx11101> dont use cable select and you will be OKAY
<got> if you set them both to master on one ide drive you will not ba ok
<igorjr> sorry, i totally appreciate your help, never mind ;)
<dx11101> ohh really
<dx11101> i thought we have this figured out 20 years ago
<got> well theta what geert has been aguing with me about
<premier_> got:  looked through the entire bios menu, and I couldnt find anything
<got> im not sure then premier
<dx11101> if your having problems it means something broken or the jumpers are WRONG
<got> i was just trying to point out that they should not be set to the same thing
<got> unless it cable select
<BluesKaj> the jumper settings are easily found on the net or on the drive itself
<dx11101> i would never recommend someone use cable select
<dx11101> if it works for you then yay but i have seen to many issues with drives getting detected at startup
<dx11101> is that guy still here asking about webcam conferencing?
<bxnp> anybody know's what to do with a .idx file or a .sub file
<BenPA> hi alll ... I need help ... after envoking some wine applications in Ubuntu 6.06 using KDE ... my icons disappear and it seems my desktop locks ... any clues?
<Skrot> bxnp: They're subtitles for movies. Name them the same as the movie file (e.g foobar.avi should have foobar.idx and foobar.sub) and atleast mplayer will play with subs
<jarn> If I wanted to shrink my windows partition, can I do that from in Linux?
<Gizmo48> Need help:   KUBUNTU on nvidia Dual monitor setup - PROBLEM: some apps open ACROSS the monitors instead of one or the other.. FIX?
<bxnp> oke
<SpAwN> jarn, most likly but you can/may lose data
<SpAwN> back everything u want to keep up
<jarn> SpAwN: Eh, not too worried about it. And it's not that likely, is it?
<jarn> SpAwN: What program is best for that?
<SpAwN> jarn, maby check out umm ...one sec let me get the names theres 2 programs ...ones like qtparted
<jarn> SpAwN: Thanks.
<SpAwN> jarn, qtparted and gparted i do belive
<jarn> SpAwN: What's the difference? One's QT based and ones GTK based?
<BenPA> hi all ... I need help ... after envoking some wine applications in Ubuntu 6.06 using KDE ... my icons disappear and it seems my desktop locks ... any clues?
<HymnToLife> jarn, yes
<SpAwN> jarn, i would think so.
<HymnToLife> and gparted is - imo - much better
<jarn> Oh? They're not the same?
<SpAwN> jarn, i havent used either to much...so just be carefull and pay attention ;-)
<jarn> SpAwN: Will do.
<hvarma> hello
<hvarma> i have returned
<hvarma> so anybody here know anything about Code::Blocks
<jarn> HymnToLife: Is there a way to get gparted to display in GiB instead of MiB?
<hvarma> or any other IDE with good code completion/Intellisense
<BenPA> hi all ... I need help ... after envoking some wine applications in Ubuntu 6.06 using KDE ... my icons disappear and it seems my desktop locks ... any clues?
<HymnToLife> jarn, it displays in GiB here...
<jarn> HymnToLife: In the resize dialog?
<Gizmo48> channels
<jarn> HymnToLife: Oops...
<jarn> HymnToLife: I need to reboot to check out my win partition.
<Huey> is it possible to explore a bin/cue file with konqueror?
<shadowhywind> hay i am having issues with my external monitor. All i get is just a bunch of color can anyone help
<BenPA> hi all ... I need help ... after envoking some wine applications in Ubuntu 6.06 using KDE ... my icons disappear and it seems my desktop locks ... any clues?
<nixternal> BenPA: if nobody here can answer your Wine question, you can also try #winehq if it is related
<dx11101> ebay is soo addicting
<BenPA> my question is why are my desktop icons disappearing ... it may not be wine
<BenPA> it seems my desktop may be crashing ...
<dx11101> BenPA, are you fully updated or did you recently update?
<BenPA> I recently updated
<mrbrdo> i just burned a dvd
<mrbrdo> and i can't see it
<mrbrdo> in fact i can't see any of my cds
<mrbrdo>  /media/cdrom0 is just empty all the time
<dx11101> probably need to dismount remount
<mrbrdo> i tried, nothing happens
<BenPA> it seems the problem started happening after I tried to get some missing java items that were/are missing
<mrbrdo> with umount and mount /media/cdrom0
<dx11101> yeah but your not putting a device
<mrbrdo> ?
<dx11101> just the mountpoint
<mrbrdo> it's in fstab?
<dx11101> check it
<luigi_> salve
<mrbrdo>  /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0      0
<SolidSource> anyone using guarddog? cause configured it and now I can't access the internet, but I can access my samba from my laptop
<dx11101> you should enable automounting for you cdrom
<mrbrdo> where
<dx11101> okay
<dx11101> in KDE
<dx11101> get to system settings
<mrbrdo> yeah
<dx11101> then advanced
<dx11101> at the top
<dx11101> the disk and filesystems
<dx11101> then*
<mrbrdo> okay
<dx11101> click on Optical Disc
<bonbonthejon> !enter
<mrbrdo> ok
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dx11101> Modify
<dx11101> then enable at startup
<BenPA> dx11101 ... it seems the problem started happening after I tried to get some missing java items that were/are missing
<mrbrdo> dx11101: well that wouldn't solve anything
<mrbrdo> dx11101: that just mounts on system startup
<mrbrdo> dx11101: how does that help?
<mrbrdo> it does say disabled though
<mrbrdo> and i can't enable it
<tarnold> hey all
<jarn> How do I resize my linux partition? I obviously can't do it in Linux. :P
<tarnold> how do enable restricted repositories?
<tarnold> i want to get ndiswrapper
<slyfox> tarnold: get knetworkmanager
<slyfox> tarnold: go to view - manage reposetories in Adept
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> and i see greyed out text though...?
<premier_> I cant get my computer to hibernate, and it wont wake from suspend; I have to restart it
<slyfox> RIght click on everything that does not have # and select enable
<tarnold> hey i can't get knetworkmanager
<tarnold> what do i have to do?
<premier_> does anyone know how got get linux to load a program on startup without session management?
<tarnold> i typed in the commnad line sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager
<SolidSource> !source-o-matic  > tarnold
<jake_> hi guys, im a new linux user please help, how to change the themes?
<tarnold> slyfox: would you happen to know what i did wrong?
<slyfox> tarnold: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<intelikey> anyone know the format for /etc/timezone    is it utc+2  utc-5  and so on ?
<slyfox> tarnold: you have to enable repositores first
<SolidSource> slyfox: source-o-matic is better
<tarnold> oh
<tarnold> ok
<intelikey> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jake_> anyone?
<tarnold> hey what is in the little boxes...do i paste it into my command line?
<tarnold> hey do i past the 2 commands into in the box into my command line?
<Admiral_Chicago> shift + insert
* rifux Good night ...Bye
<cjbloom> what command do i use to install ubunutu via command line?
<CVirus> cjbloom: there is no such thing ... you can't install ubuntu from command line
<SolidSource> tarnold:  to overwrite your old sources.list..in konsole do "kdesu kate /etc/apt/soruces.list" copy from new file over that, then save
<cjbloom> under kubunutu
<SolidSource> tarnold: then run "sudo apt-get update"
<CVirus> cjbloom: ahh ... install the ubuntu-desktop package
<intelikey> cjbloom you have to use the alternate install CD for a cli based install  or else be very good at hacking linux.
<tarnold> hey i went into my sources list, uncommented the lines and hit save and it said  that i can't save it: not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list
<SolidSource> tarnold: thats because you don't have permission...need to kdesu/sudo it
<tarnold> solid source: so how do i run kate as kdesu/sudo then?
<BenPA> can anyone tell me why I am getting this error when I try to upgrade .... Errors were encountered while processing:
<BenPA>  emacs21
<BenPA>  cedet-common
<BenPA>  eieio
<BenPA>  speedbar
<SolidSource> tarnold: just go to http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/, select your system, check all the boxes, generate list
<SolidSource> tarnold:  then to overwrite your old sources.list..in konsole do "kdesu kate /etc/apt/soruces.list" copy from new file over that, then save, then run "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<intelikey> SolidSource "check all the boxes" ?   is that sound advice ?
<tarnold> huh
<SolidSource> intelikey: its fine all it does is make the source packages available
<tarnold> ok i think i get this sources generator
<flight> Hello all!
<tarnold> ok, don't see anything labeled restricted, or multiverse or anything
<intelikey> SolidSource no.  there are boxes for snapshots wine blah blah blah...  not just source packages.
<SolidSource> intelikey: so, thats not going to cause any problems
<flight> does anyone know what command line options wine supports?
<intelikey> !worksforme | SolidSource
<ubotu> SolidSource: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tarnold> solidsource: i don't see anything labeled restricted or multiverse
<SolidSource> tarnold: they will be given
<intelikey> flight i would suspect not.    man wine
<tarnold> solidsource: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/  i don't see anything labeled restricted or multiverse or anything am i looking in the wrong place then?
<flight> tried the man pages on it, it's not in there... but it does reference command line options...
<flight> just doesn't say what they are
<SolidSource> intelikey: having it in sources.list will cause no problems.....just take longer to check for updates
<SolidSource> tarnold: it doesn't say "restricted" but it will be in the list
<tarnold> ok, then what does it say- since i can't find it
<intelikey> flight winehq.org  ?
<tarnold> and wouldn't it be easier tojust go into /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Jucato> flight: #winehq as well
<flight> i'm there right now
<SolidSource> tarnold: thats how you get into it...
<tarnold> yes
<jarn> How do I resize my Linux partition? I don't think I can do it in Linux... ;)_
<tarnold> but how do i run it as sudo or kdesu?
<intelikey> SolidSource again i disagree with you, but you seem to be unanamus about it, so i'll hush.
<SolidSource> tarnold: in order to write to it, you need to do "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" in konsole
<flight> thanks all!
<tarnold> cos when i tried to save it it said the file couldn't be written to
<tarnold> oh
<SolidSource> tarnold" just copy and paste whats in the quotes into konsole
<tyler__> hey
<intelikey> anyone know the format for /etc/timezone    is it utc+2  utc-5  and so on ?
<BenPA> can anyone tell me why I am getting this error when I try to upgrade .... Errors were encountered while processing:
<BenPA>  emacs21
<BenPA>  cedet-common
<BenPA>  eieio
<BenPA>  speedbar
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<jarn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jarn> !pastebin BenPA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin benpa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* jarn shrugs.
<tarnold> ok now ill try it
<jarn> I don't know the format for ubotu. :P
<tyler__> how is everyone
<Jucato> !pastebin | BenPA
<ubotu> BenPA: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> jarn: ^^^
<BenPA> sorry
<epimeth> hello again amigos!
<epimeth> quick question... how do I get nonstandard resultions for x?
<epimeth> I've got a dell laptop with a nifty wide screen
<epimeth> it seems a bit streched
<BenPA> why am I getting this error when I try to update http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8712/plain/
<epimeth> tho I could be wrong
<epimeth> so really what I'm asking is... how do I check my resolution?
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: what kind of driver
<epimeth> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<epimeth> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<SolidSource> tarnold: here is what your sources.list should be like http://pastebin.sk/en/971/
<tarnold> thank you
<tarnold> solid source: can i just paste that over my  sources list?
<SolidSource> tarnold: yes and take note of the "gpg" commands at the top of the list...you will need to follow those instructions
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> and that means? solely if its not working?
<intelikey> SolidSource canonical is one of the official "ubuntu" repos.            medibuntu ?
<SolidSource> medibuntu is also official
<intelikey> k
<tarnold> and what does it mean when it says locate the GPG key in file and replace where KEY is?
<SolidSource> tarnold: no, you will need to run them
<intelikey> has ubuntu.org/ in the url    :)
<tarnold> well what does running them mean then?
<noesis> hi to all
<SolidSource> tarnold: it gets you the access key for the repo...the key is located above each set of repos
<noesis> anybody can help me about boot loader plz?
<tarnold> solid source: the first one says # GPG key: 437D05B5  what do i do with it?
<SolidSource> tarnold: I'll send a pastebin with the commands so can just copy and paste into konsole
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: can you help?
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> thanks
<SolidSource> tarnold: http://pastebin.sk/972/
<tarnold> solid source: so i replace the sources list with the pastebin file, and then run the commands in the other paste bin?
<SolidSource> tarnold: yes...after you save and close the sources.list
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> doing that now
<tarnold> solidsource: can i litterly coppy from teh past bin?
<SolidSource> yes
<intelikey> better to copy from the page than to save it as   because the page will have M$ markup  but copy/paste wont keep the M$ markup.
<SolidSource> you talkin about the numbers?....cause yeah don't copy those
<tarnold> what numbers?
<SolidSource> the line numbers
<tarnold> oh
<tarnold> no i didn't
<mkorman> at some point, / and /usr folders appeared on my desktop.  i'm nervous to delete them, because i don't know if they will delete the actual files in these directories.  does anyone know what caused this, and how i get rid of them?
<intelikey> SolidSource no M$ markup    wrong line end chars
<SolidSource> oh yeah forgot about that happens
<SolidSource> but easy to correct
<tarnold> hey
<tarnold> solidsourcs: im not sure  if it worked or not when i ran sudo aptitude update
<intelikey> linux uses   line feed     and M$ uses carrage return + line feed
<intelikey> apple uses  carrage return    iirc.
<tarnold> solidsources: on the bottom of my console(at teh next input line, it says sometning bout GPG error, http:kubuntu edgy release: the following signatues couldn't be verified
<tarnold> so idn't know if any worked
<SolidSource> tarnold: that should be ok
<marissa> Hey all, I attempted to install some nVidia drivers via Synaptic. I restarted my system, GRUB loads, and I get "Kernel Panic -- not syncing VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<marissa> any idea what this is?
<tarnold> solidsource: i closed my sources list and then ran the two commands in the second pastebin before i ran sudo apititude update
<tarnold> ok
<SolidSource> tarnold: thats right
<tarnold> now im gonna try to get knetwork manager
<tarnold> FUCK
<fuel> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> marissa sounds like a faulty "initramfs" image file.    try booting with other kernels if you have any installed.
<Errpast1> Anyone have permission issues when running CUPS via web browser, port 631
<BluesKaj> !language | tarnold
<ubotu> tarnold: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Errpast1> No matter what user/pw info I provide, error_log shows authentication error
<marissa> I don't think I have any others installed. I've read a few things on the error and there's been a few things talking about using a liveCD and "chroot"ing into the partition and fixing things from there
<intelikey> Errpast1 yes.   but i'm not help on fixing cups  i still can't print.
<SolidSource> so no one uses guarddog and can tell me why it's being a prick and won't any traffic through when the protocols are set to allow?
<tarnold> i ran sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager and i get something back saying sudo apt-key add -gpg --export --armor  (bunch of keys)
<epimeth> yes!!!!!!!!!! wireless works!!!!
<Errpast1> intelikey, OK.  At least a fellow traveler :)
<epimeth> w00t!!!
<tarnold> YAY
* epimeth churns some butter
<SolidSource> tarnold: put what it said into pastebin.sk
<intelikey> marissa yes if you only have one kernel version installed then the live CD is the only hope.
<tarnold> ok
<epimeth> sorry for running off, Admiral_Chicago
<intelikey> or should i say a live cd
<marissa> heh, okay, that sounds just peachy
<T3hWiz0r1> whats the best tool to manage partitions in kde?
<epimeth> I disconnected the wire when wireless started working, but then it died... heh
<T3hWiz0r1> i need to delete and resize a harddrive partition and format it to be dropped into another computer.
<T3hWiz0r1> and i'd prefer it to be gui based. I was hoping for something similar to what YaST uses
<epimeth> so back to my original question... how do I check the current resolution in X?
<SolidSource> t3hwiz0r1: Gparted
<SolidSource> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<T3hWiz0r1> SolidSource: is it similar?
<tarnold> solid source: http://pastebin.sk/en/973/
<intelikey> marissa i would sujest    pivot_root  in place of  chroot   but that's just cause i'm at home in a console.
<marissa> okay. where is initramfs located?
<intelikey> marissa /boot/
<marissa> thank you
<intelikey> marissa normally named  initrd.img-<kernel version number>
<SolidSource> t3hwiz0r1: don't know, but its the main graphical partitioner for ubuntu
<marissa> I hate to be a bother, but do you know how I could go about editing it to make it work properly?
<intelikey> marissa can't edit it really.  generate a new one.
<marissa> okay, thanks
<SolidSource> tarnold: ok, I see...missed one of the keys
<T3hWiz0r1> SolidSource: can it resize an ntfs partition to be larger is my main question?
<tarnold> oh
<T3hWiz0r1> because i need to give my windows drive its 80 gb back
<intelikey> marissa the command     mkinitramfs      man mkinitramfs for the specifics.
<SolidSource> t3hwiz0r1: don't think it can do NTFS...but not sure
<marissa> intelikey: I'll go give that a try now
<tarnold> solidsource: i still have the sources list, but i think i closed the pastebin with the commands on it
<BluesKaj> T3hWiz0r1, windoze doesn't need 80G ...mine gets by quite wll with 50G:)
<SolidSource> tarnold: you ran "gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5 1135D466 DD4D5088 0C5A2783" and then "
<SolidSource> gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 1135D466 DD4D5088 0C5A2783| sudo apt-key add -" correct"
<T3hWiz0r1> BluesKaj: the thing is that it wsa devided long before i had enough harddrive space to allocate to linux
<T3hWiz0r1> now that linux has its own 500gb drive, windoze needs its 80 back for games ;-)
<T3hWiz0r1> my wintend0
<intelikey> marissa something like this example from the liveCD:  chroot /mnt/ mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-<version> <version>       where <version> is the kernel version in /mnt/lib/modules/
<BluesKaj> gamerz...bah humbug, get an xbox :)
<intelikey> _roconnor: sudo chroot /mnt/ mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-<version> <version>
<intelikey>  or: sudo chroot /mnt/ mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-<version> <version>
<intelikey> stupid nick completion.
<tarnold> solidsource: so what now?
<T3hWiz0r1> this is odd
<T3hWiz0r1> linux can see my ide-to-usb harddrive adapter and the harddrive on it.
<T3hWiz0r1> but it can't seem to write to the drive  now or see whats on it.
<SolidSource> blueskaj: but what about WoW and such games....need both console and computer for best gaming
<SolidSource> tarnold: oh I see what you did
<intelikey> and you have it mounted ?
<tarnold> solidsource:what did i do?
<intelikey> and are looking at the mount point ?
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: talking to me?
<intelikey> yes
<SolidSource> tarnold: http://pastebin.sk/en/972/   you need to run those commands separately
<intelikey> you have dubble nicks and i'm too lazy to type out your name.
<cycro> hello
<T3hWiz0r1> well no now tis simply not mounting
<cycro> has anybody used photorec?
<T3hWiz0r1> and iunno where the other one is logged in at here lol
<tarnold> so copy the first line in, hit enter, and then paste the second in and hit enter?\
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: it says its on /dev/sda1
<T3hWiz0r1> but now thats not mounting in terminal
<tarnold> and anyway both commands seemed to be teh same thing...?
<SolidSource> tarnold: yes or put "&&" between each
<intelikey> no that's the device   not the mountpoint
<SolidSource> tarnold: they are not the same
<T3hWiz0r1> mountpoint was set to /220
<tarnold> ok, which one first?
<cycro> photorec, any1?
<tarnold> and is it three commands or 2?
<intelikey> ok    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /220 -o remount
<SolidSource> tarnold: it only 2 commands
<tarnold> ok
<intelikey> assuming /220 is a dir.
<tarnold> so the top line first and then the second line?
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: in which order does the file system get named in that?
<cycro> help anybody? :(
<intelikey> device mountpoint
<SolidSource> tarnold: yes
<tarnold> oik
<dx11101> how do you share data with windows computers?
<intelikey> | T3hWiz0r1 (n=wizard@ip72-200-103-253.tc.ph.cox.net) (Network)
<intelikey> | t3hwiz0rd (n=wizard@ip72-200-103-253.tc.ph.cox.net) (Network)
<dx11101> im in komba but i cant find out how to add shares
<tarnold> solidsource: do i need to run sudo first?
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: i'll deal with that later
<intelikey> :)
<T3hWiz0r1> for now,where do i place the filesystem type in that command.
<intelikey> you don't.
<SolidSource> tarnold: no
<intelikey> what fs type is it ?
<T3hWiz0r1> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<T3hWiz0r1> according to mount i do
<T3hWiz0r1> it *should* be ntfs
<intelikey> then the device node or the mountpoint is wrong.
<T3hWiz0r1> it came out of a computer at work that the idiot thought hte drive was bad, when it is infact his motherboard.
<arunkale> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tarnold> solidsource: running commands now
<SolidSource> tarnold:  one minor edit in the second command though....missed a space "gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 1135D466 DD4D5088 0C5A2783 | sudo apt-key add -"
<intelikey> T3hWiz0r1 you can test: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media
<intelikey>  /media should be a dir.
<T3hWiz0r1> wants the file system type still
<tarnold> solidsource: would you want the output of the first commnad?
<SolidSource> no
<tarnold> ok
<intelikey> then it's the device node.   unplug it and replug it.
<tarnold> can i paste what you just put in the IRC chat into my console?
<T3hWiz0r1> okay, its out
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: its in a removable usb casing right now
<Admiral_Chicago> tarnold: shift + insert
<SolidSource> tarnold:  yes, the stuff in the quotes
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: and the system sees it Bus 001 Device 007: ID 05e3:0702 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 IDE Adapter
<intelikey> T3hWiz0r1 well on the outside chance i'm wrong    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media -t ntfs
<T3hWiz0r1> hmm still no good there
<intelikey> but i'm guessing it will say the same thing.
<T3hWiz0r1> yup
<T3hWiz0r1> and the disk manager in kubuntu is clueless about anything.
<T3hWiz0r1> it shows the device as /dev/sda1
<intelikey> and you specified the type so the error message is not generated by type but rather by not knowing where the device is.
<T3hWiz0r1> but shows no details on it and whe nits unplugged it still shows it as there
<jarn> How do I resize my Linux partition?
<marissa> intelikey: shell says: "Cannot run command 'mkiniramfs': no such file or directory
<intelikey> T3hWiz0r1  sudo fdisk -l
<T3hWiz0r1> hmm it still shows them as /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<intelikey> marissa mkinitramfs           with a "t"
<SolidSource> tarnold: then to install "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude knetworkmanager"
<marissa> intelikey: sorry, typo, I did type mkinitramfs
<marissa> and it told me there was no such file or directory
<T3hWiz0r1> wait, intelikey, now gparted is seeing it
<intelikey> marissa you are talking to the typo king of kubuntu   so if there is an error it's probably mine.
<tarnold> ok
<T3hWiz0r1> and its giving me the option to write the partition to it
<SolidSource> tarnold: ooops "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install knetworkmanager"
<intelikey> T3hWiz0r1 why are you in gparted ?     i just said   fdisk -l     to "list" the partitions.
<marissa> intelikey: ha, okay, but I looked up "mkinitramfs" on google and apparently it's spelled right =)
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: i ran that
<T3hWiz0r1> and its showing up so it was allowing it to create a partition
<tarnold> ok i got sidetracked ive still yet to input the second command: i got it off the irc chat, what is the | mean?
<intelikey> T3hWiz0r1 and   sda1 is listed >
<T3hWiz0r1> ofcourse *now* its not
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: yes
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: /dev/sda1            1045        2089     8388736    0  Empty
<intelikey> then it might mount now.
<prak> does anyone know how to install a driver such that that driver would work with applications opened with wine?
* intelikey hates automatic krap.   usb  among the many.
<marissa> intelikey: it also told me that there was no such thing as "chroot" either. I think we have a problem =)
<SolidSource> tarnold: its kind of like the "&&" separater
<dr_willis> prak,  good luck there.. could just try installing it with wine, and then install the apps and hope it works
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: all i wanna do is preformat it and then drop it into the suse server and set it a mountpoint to clear the laod of my servers *main* drive
<komputer> SSSSSSSSSSSS
<intelikey> marissa yeah  what is running ?
<tarnold> so nothing has to be after the | sudo apt-key add -   ?
<dr_willis> since wine sort of makes a 'virtual windows drive'
<Admiral_Chicago> is google talk like jabber? i think automatically no, but i'm not sure
<marissa> Just the Kubuntu liveCD
<intelikey> marissa live CD ?
<prak> dr_willis, i've already tried that
<SolidSource> tarnold: nothing
<intelikey> ok and a konsole ?
<prak> dr_willis, it doesn't work
<dr_willis> prak,  what is this driver for?
<marissa> intelikey yeah
<tarnold> solidsource: ok hitting the enter stroke in the console now
<intelikey> in the konsole    echo $PATH
<T3hWiz0r1> intelikey: what almost seems to be the problem is the drive is loading into readonly once its booted
<tarnold> alright now updating sources and installing knetworkmanager
<prak> dr_willis, it's for a usb-to-serial adapter
<intelikey> !ntfs | T3hWiz0r1
<ubotu> T3hWiz0r1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<T3hWiz0r1> i know how to view them
<T3hWiz0r1> i don't even wanna see it i just wanna wipe the darn hunker
<T3hWiz0r1> lol
<T3hWiz0r1> i tried in windows it didn't wanna
<prak> dr_willis, it's installed on the linux system, but i want it to work with an application that requires me to open it with wine
<prak> or
<T3hWiz0r1> i know my suse box can do it but what im afraid of is both drives have boot partitions on them and the server boots without a gui
<prak> dr_willis, if I can upload/flash my hex file to the 8051 microcontroller in minicom, that would be also fantastic
<T3hWiz0r1> if it tries to boot to the windows drive first or otherwise messes up the boot list in grub, i'll have no idea until after the fact.
<SolidSource> no one know what the Guarddog firewall IRC channel is?
<intelikey> oh then don't mount it.    just blank the disk.    sudo -i        cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda
<marissa> intelikey: actually, running chroot gives me this: "chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': no such file
<prak> dr_willis, although i have trouble on finding out on how to do that
<SolidSource> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<arunkale> nero isn't letting me burn an iso :\
<intelikey> marissa then the root you chose is not the root of the installed system.   is the disk mounted?    mount
<marissa> intelikey: mount hda1?
<makuseru> how can i change the defualt audio track on a .mkv file
<intelikey> marissa   mount
<marissa> okay
<intelikey> marissa it will list what is mounted
<intelikey> and where
<intelikey> if it is mounted someplace else, use that mountpoint  i.e. /media/hda1
<intelikey> example only. ^
<intelikey> marissa   report ?
<BenPA> why am I getting this error when I try to update http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8712/plain/
<marissa> intelikey: you want to know everything that shows up?
<SolidSource> tarnold: everything ok now?
<intelikey> no just the mountpoint of the disk in question.
<arunkale> do i need to burn the iso as a bootable cd, or does it do that automaticallyt
<intelikey> BenPA too late in the error messages.  scroll up and see what error emacs21 gave
<prak> does anyone know of a good open source software that allows me to flash/upload hex files to 8051 microcontrollers?
<marissa> intelikey: Um... it doesn't seem to be on there o.O
<intelikey> BenPA probably  a dependancy problem.
<intelikey> marissa ok.    sudo fdisk -l             should list all partitions for you so you can see what device it is.
<jarn> How do I resize my Linux partition? I can't do it while I'm in Linux, so how would I do it?
<makuseru> how can i change the defualt audio track on a .mkv file
<SolidSource> jarm: use the live CD/DVD
<SolidSource> jarm: just remember is not recommended
<marissa> intelikey: /dev/hda3 is nowhere to be found using mount
<BenPA> hold a sec I will create another one
<intelikey> marissa and    sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media     <<< example.  hda3 was a guess.         and    sudo chroot /media    <<< exact command
<crazy_bus> I installed synfig awhile ago and there was a problem with the way it was compiled for ubuntu.  Has this been fixed?
<marissa> intelikey: hda3 isn't in fstab
<intelikey> marissa that should get you into the installed system where you can     mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img<ver> <ver>        <<< again use the actual version to be generated, looking in  /lib/modules/   of the chrooted system if nessecarry to determine.
<BenPA> it does seem like a dependency but I cannot create a paste ot say I am trying to spam and to enable javascript and I dont know how
<intelikey> hda3 was a guess on my part.     sudo fdisk -l      <<< that should list the partitions you have.
<makuseru> how can i change the defualt audio track on a .mkv file
<prak> does anyone know of a good open source software that allows me to flash/upload hex files to 8051 microcontrollers?
<marissa> intelikey: The only things in my fstab is unionfs tempfs and /dev/hda2 (my swap drive)
<intelikey> marissa what does fstab have to do with beans?    ^    and if you need more help    someone else will have to fill in for me or you will have to wait a bit,  i have to make rounds.
<BenPA> itelikey .. it does seem like a dependency but I cannot create a paste ot say I am trying to spam and to enable javascript and I dont know how
<intelikey> BenPA use http://pastebin.ca
<marissa> intelikey: well, fdisk -l listed /dev/hda3... but I can't mount it because it's not listed in fstab. Enjoy making your rounds =)
<BenPA> itelikey .. here it is ... http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<BenPA> itelikey .. sorry here it is ... http://pastebin.ca/381776
<prak> does anyone know of a good open source software that allows me to flash/upload hex files to 8051 microcontrollers?
<Kite_DH> im gonna sleep now my preciouskubuntus
<Kite_DH> lol
<makuseru> how can i change the defualt audio track on a .mkv file
<intelikey> BenPA id say the update package of "emacs21" is borked.     file a bug.
<BenPA> ok
<BenPA> I dont know how to do that
<intelikey> marissa you don't need a fstab entry to mount anything manually.   all you need is an fs and a dirrectory.
<intelikey> back in a bit  hopefully
<BenPA> itelikey ... what kinda of error would it cause?
<dan_> Hi ! Can someone say how to load quickly (like openSUSE) application that autostart like kmix,knetworkmanager,klipper...on Feisty
<BenPA> itelikey ... and how do I file a bug
<Nontitle> does anybody here use gtk-gnutella?
<Jucato> !autostart | dan_
<ubotu> dan_: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<dan_> Thanks, but this application already start on my laptop, I just want to launch FAST like opensuse....
<dan_> can we make it with the package kcontrol-autostart
<Jucato> what do you mean by "launch fast"?
* Jucato doesn't use opensuse
<Dr_willis> launch fast?  faster how?
<dan_> DOn't need to use it....
<Dr_willis> you mean automaticially?
<Dr_willis> !find kcontrol
<ubotu> Found: kcontrol-autostart, kcontrol
<dan_> non I mean load FAST
<joel> ...or pre-linking perhaps? That can make applications load faster.
<Dr_willis> kcontrol-autostart - just manages "Autostart" entries. it dosent make them faster loading
<dan_> I dont think is prelink, is like 5 time faster then on kubuntu
<dan_> it's amazing....
<dan_> I search for the trick ;0
<Dr_willis> id have to see proof of that claim to be honest with ya
<praetor_> does Kubuntu come with a partitioning tool?
<Jucato> praetor_: in the Live CD, QtParted.
<Jucato> but not on an installed system.
<Dr_willis> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<praetor_> Jucato: cheers
<dx11101> i set up a share but i can access it from my windows box
<dx11101> it gives me a user prompt but nothing works
<praetor_> couldnt seem to find it from adept search
<dan_> exemple, kmix, klipper and knetworkmanger start not one after one but all in same time !
<Dr_willis> dx11101,  use 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' to add a samba password for your user -
<dan_> and very quiclky
<makuseru> how can i change the defualt audio track on a .mkv file
<dx11101> dr_willis, whats the username?
<Dr_willis> dx11101,  that would be you rlinux user's username
<Dr_willis> then when windows accesses the linxu box. it 'should' be able to get to the users home dir.
<Dr_willis> actually that may be disabled in the default samba.conf
<praetor_> woah qtparted looks fugly
<joel> dan_: That sounds like they're somehow kept preloaded. Either that, or you put them on a flash disk, or something faster than hard drive.
<dx11101> okay wait
<dan_> I think is something like taht
<dx11101> all i did was add a share in "System Settings"
<dan_> is very amazing fast
<dx11101> and i want to see it on my dads computer
<dx11101> i made it public but not writable
<Dr_willis> dx11101,  i cant say that ive ever used that. I normally just ediot the samba.conf and set up the HOME dirs to be shared
<Dr_willis> dx11101,  you may need to restrt the samba service.. and you may want to double check your  'workgroup' name
<fyrmedic> Is anyone good at diagnosing and fixing sound issues, or able to point to a good link?
<reldruh> how would i check if I can put a SATA drive into my computer?
<dx11101> okay brb
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  look on the mb for some sata conectors?
<ubuntu_> hello
<Dr_willis> sata controler cards are not too expensive i belive.
<reldruh> Dr_willis: what do SATA connectors look like? Where would a sata controller card hook in to?
<grgbpm> heelllooo
<grgbpm> i am new on llinux^^
<grgbpm> its great
<Solid_Source> reldruh: you get the latest K9copy?
<reldruh> Solid_Source: nope :-(
<reldruh> Solid_Source: I moved on to trying to get mythtv working. I think it was a mistake :-)
<Solid_Source> reldruh: well it is in the repos....just use the source-o-matic
<danielches> hi, my frostwire is no longering working
<danielches> i click on it, nut no splash screen comes up
<Dr_willis> run it from a terminal. see if thers any error messages
<danielches> the loading thing appears at bottom then disapears after a while
<danielches> that me?
<BluesKaj> mythtv is ridiculously difficult to get working
<danielches> how do i run frostwire in a term?
<Dr_willis> danielches,  thats trouble shooting  step 1 :) see what erroe messages are showing up
<Dr_willis> try 'frostwire' in a terminal?
<grgbpm> ok peoples i go to sleep
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  tats why i use KnoppMyth
<jarn> Anyone know a nice-looking QT-based browser? Konqueror really seems to give me problems. It crashes really often. And Firefox is ugly.
<jarn> Really, just a QT-based browser.
<jarn> A good one.
<Dr_willis> 'egads' its ugly!....
<Dr_willis> :)
<arunkale> Use a Firefox theme?
<Dr_willis> odd - i dont find it ugly
<Dr_willis> Konqueror/firefox/opera/
<arunkale> jarn: try opera?
<Dr_willis> isent there the firefox spinoffs also flock? or somthing
<jarn> Dr_willis: I don't find it ugly in Windows, but I do in Linux.
<fyrmedic> How do I make sure that my dual core processor is working? When I check KInfocenter it only lists one, and I was reding logs and found one that said it was ignoring second processor.
<Dr_willis> jarn,  odd.. they look identical on both to me.
<danielches> i'm getting a java errot
<danielches> OOPS, your java version is too old [java = 1.4.2-02] 
<danielches> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<danielches> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<danielches> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<jarn> Dr_willis: Not to me.
<danielches> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<jryhiggins> i keep getting an error, could not find an appropraite hx play or realplay in system
<danielches> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<danielches> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<danielches> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<danielches> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<danielches> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<danielches> daniel@daniel-laptop:~$
<danielches> is used to work
<marissa> putting sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386 gives me: "cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386" I've looked through /lib/modules, and tried  everything after initrd.img-, but no dice
<danielches> so, is it a package i can download for java?
<danielches> sun java 5 is listed under internet in teh k menu
<Jucato> !java | danielches
<ubotu> danielches: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-bin | danielches
<surgy> hey jucato can you help jryhiggins? please?
<ubotu> danielches: sun-java6-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 25604 kB, installed size 76680 kB
<Jucato> surgy: huh?
<surgy> jucato: <jryhiggins> i keep getting an error, could not find an appropraite hx play or realplay in system
<Jucato> hm.
<Jucato> jryhiggins: getting an error where?
<arunkale> ok guys, going to install edgy on my pc now
<arunkale> wish me luck
<surgy> Jucato: he is trying to play realplayer content on a website that requires a realplayer plugin he is using firefox
<jryhiggins> cbs web page
<Jucato> afaik, xine can play realmedia files if the w32codecs is installed
<Jucato> aah. firefox?
<Jucato> hm... try installing the mozilla-mplayer package?
<jryhiggins> trying to watch jerico
<surgy> Jucato: yes
<jryhiggins> yes
<surgy> jryhiggins: use adept and search for that package
<jryhiggins> ok thanks i'll try
<danielches> so, your saying dont use the package manager?
<surgy> Jucato: thanks
<danielches> so, downlaod it from teh java site or what?
<surgy> danielches: what pakage manager?
<marissa> no idea why mkinitramfs is asking for a kernel I don't have /me sighs
<Jucato> danielches: just don't use adept. you can use apt-get
<danielches> adept
<surgy> danielches: use the java-nonfree package
<danielches> ?
<danielches> apt-get
<surgy> danielches: try: sudo apt-cache search  java
<danielches> so can i get that from adept
<Jucato> danielches: no! do not use Adept. use apt-get instead
<danielches> ok
<surgy> danielches: i whould use the console
<danielches> so, type sun-java6-jre
<danielches> in terminal?
<Jucato> yes. in Konsole
<surgy> danielches: sudo apt-get sun-java6-jre
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Jucato> surgy: you forgot "install"
<surgy> what jucato said :)
<Jucato> :P
<joel> Ah, dan_ left, but the FAST-start thing seems to be some scripts that preload certain applications in a low priority nice:ed  process.
<joel> http://en.opensuse.org/SUPER_preloading
<surgy> Jucato: i do that a lot :)
<danielches> ok, installing
<danielches> so, should that make frostwire work?
<surgy> danielches: yerp
<danielches> also, how did it stop working?
<Jucato> joel: I'm not familiar if there's something similar in Kubuntu
<makuseru> how do i import a GPG key
<surgy> danielches: how did what stop working?
<Jucato> danielches: you need one more command: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<surgy> !key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<stuffcorpse> Hello, is there a way of using apt tools to display a list of files installed by a particular package?
<joel> Jucato: There's a "preload" package, *shrugs* and as far as I can tell, the SUPER part is some scripts. They should be portable.
<makuseru> that dosnt have any information on importing keys
<danielches> ok
<danielches> frost wire stopped working
<danielches> it used to work
<danielches> like a few days ago
<surgy> makuseru: all i got :( sorry
<danielches> then i had java problems with firefox, and tried re-installing java
<surgy> danielches: is it working now that jre is installed?
<Jucato> joel: why *should* it be portable? SUSE and Kubuntu are different systems...
<danielches> (java still does nto work in ff)
<danielches> its still installing
<danielches> 12%
<surgy> danielches: have you restarted FF?
<Jucato> joel: it *may* be portable, but not 100% sure
<danielches> not this time
<danielches> waiting for it to finish install
<Jucato> danielches: firefox needs a different package for the java plugin
<surgy> danielches: there is a few places in the jre install you need to provide input, thats why we had you use console instead of adept
<danielches> ok
<Jucato> Java JRE is for Java apps like forstwire
<Jucato> danielches: you need sun-java6-plugin for Firefox
<danielches> is that the package
<Jucato> yes
<danielches> i have firefox as the website version, not packaged
<surgy> Jucato: danielches i just got all the java packages :) havnt had a problem with java since
<danielches> ok
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-pluing | danielches
<ubotu> danielches: Package sun-java6-pluing does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Jucato> bah
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-plugin | danielches
<surgy> danielches: why didnt you use apt-get to get firefox?
<danielches> do you have ff from package or moz site?
<ubotu> danielches: sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Jucato> apparently I can't spell well
<danielches> teh app get version is US english, i wanted UK english
<surgy> danielches: my FF is from apt-get
<joel> Jucato: It's a shell script that invoke /usr/bin/preload, and I can find preload in aptitude.
<surgy> danielches: you can download the language packs within firefox
<danielches> ?
<Jucato> joel: ok good. but the script might not be 100% compatible, specially since Kubuntu is now using DASH instead of BASH
<danielches> liek for firefox intself (not dictionary)
<danielches> ?
<makuseru> how do i import a GPG key
<BenPA> itelikey ... I found the info as to how to report the bug and I did ... thanks for your help
<joel> Jucato: Yeah. Well, I dont care to try it myself cause it's not something I want. DASH? omg, that's news to me. :)
<ubuntu__> can someone pastebin their fstab for me, a functioning fstab :)
<ubuntu__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu__> ?
<ubuntu__> plz
<emiliano> hola
<emiliano> cmo va?
<Fizzbane> i have just installed kubuntu on a seperate hd and now i would like to boot windows xp, but grub doesnt have it on there. How do i add windows xp to grub
<emiliano> helo fizz
<emiliano> open a konsole
<Fizzbane> what is that
<emiliano> Alt + F2
<emiliano> konsole
<Fizzbane> k i did that
<joel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8730/   for a fstab
<Fizzbane> konsole is open
<emiliano> type mcedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joel> ubuntu__: you got it?
<Fizzbane> type   mcedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fizzbane> i cant do question marks
<emiliano> sorry
<emiliano> first you need to enter ass root
<emiliano> to that type: su
<emiliano> and put the root pass
<Fizzbane> so su (pass)
<Dasnipa`> emiliano, that sounds a bit messy
<Fizzbane> ok i did that and the konsole dissapeard
<grego> O_o
<larson9999> what does this mean? Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<emiliano> what is messy
<Dasnipa`> emiliano, ass root
<larson9999> besides this obvious
<emiliano> i don't speak english
<Eagle_101> ok anyone know of a CD burning program that can do ISOs and run on windows vista
<emiliano> sorry
<Fizzbane> is the konsole suppose to dissapear
<emiliano> no
<mtv> how do unmute in alsamixer
<Fizzbane> well it did
<emiliano> open another
<Fizzbane> is it the run command thing
<emiliano> yes
<emiliano> are you on the console
<emiliano> ?
<Fizzbane> yes i think
<me2win> he is not sure you you mean konsole like comand line with black screen
<me2win> or the alt+f2 which is like the run prompt
<me2win> you told him alt+f2, which is not konsole, its the single command run prompt
<Eagle_101> ok anyone know of a CD burning program that can do ISOs and run on windows vista
<me2win> so hes kinda confused
<epenovi> read the conversation
<epenovi> Alt + F2
<epenovi> konsole
<Fizzbane> i cant do private chat
<epenovi> are you as root?
<Fizzbane> im in run command
<Fizzbane> i dont know what root is
<epenovi> is the superuser of linux
<epenovi> did you install linux
<Fizzbane> yes
<Jucato> root = superuser = administrator
<Fizzbane> well how do i get into konsole
<Fizzbane> cuz this isnt konsole, it is run command
<epenovi> type alt+f2
<epenovi> then type konsole
<Fizzbane> ok
<Fizzbane> there we go
<Fizzbane> konsole is up
<epenovi> then type su
<Fizzbane> ok i typed su
<insomni4k> Hello everyone.... I need some help, i've been googling for hours now..... has anyone ever been successful in access printer and file shares on a Vista box from Kubuntu?
<Fizzbane> now it wants a password
<mortici> woot that worked
<mortici> but my sound doesn't work, but it did on the livecd ....
<epenovi> type root password
<Fizzbane> it wil not let me
<mortici> and how do i change my default shell to be bash?
<Dasnipa`> Fizzbane, youll probably want sudo instead
<Fizzbane> i just want to boot windows
<Fizzbane> i want to dual boot windows and linux
<Fizzbane> i want to do it the easiest way possible
<epenovi> do you have msn fizz
<Fizzbane> yes
<epenovi> tell me
<epenovi> so we can chat privately
<Fizzbane> but i cant use msn on this linux install since i dont have a msn thingy
<epenovi> fuck
<Fizzbane> yeah
<epenovi> well
<epenovi> do you remember root password
<epenovi> you type it in the instalation
<Fizzbane> is it the password that i use to get administrative powers
<epenovi> yes
<Fizzbane> then yes
<epenovi> you need to enter as root
<epenovi> so type su
<Fizzbane> ok
<Fizzbane> done
<epenovi> and the root pass
<ubuntu__> i am in the live cd using qtparted, and qtparted wont let me resize my ext3 partitions?!
<mortici> can anyone help me out with two simple issues? first being how do i get my default shell to be bash not sh
<Fizzbane> it has password :  but it wont let me type anything
<mortici> and my sound worked on the live cd but doesn't work on the install any reason as to why?
<epenovi> are you as root
<epenovi> ?
<Fizzbane> i dont know
<Fizzbane> i typed su
<Fizzbane> and now it wants the password
<Fizzbane> but i cant type it in
<epenovi> type whoami
<Fizzbane> ok
<Fizzbane> linux is hard
<epenovi> are you as root
<Fizzbane> i dont know
<epenovi> type whoami
<epenovi> what is the reult
<beeko20> whoami
<ubuntu__> Fizzbane: when you type su and are prompted for your password, when you type letters it wont show on the screen
<ubuntu__> but they are still entered in
<Fizzbane> oh
<Fizzbane> i get it
<epenovi> thanks ubuntu
<Fizzbane> k i will try again -_-
<me2win> even then dont you have to SET a root password still
<ubuntu__> no wotties
<ubuntu__> *worries
<naught102> what is a good bitmap-to-text image reading package for ubuntu?
<naught102> what's the technology called? OSD?
<epenovi> i don't speak english and it's very difucult
<Jucato> OCR
<Fizzbane> how will i know i am root
<epenovi> type whoami
<naught102> thanks epenovi
<Fizzbane> k
<naught102> i mean Jucato
<Fizzbane> what should it say now
<epenovi> root
<Fizzbane> well it says fizzbane
<epenovi> you are not as root
<epenovi> type su
<Fizzbane> i have
<epenovi> and the root pass
<Jucato> root pass?
<epenovi>  when you type su and are prompted for your password, when you type letters it wont show on the screen
<Jucato> did he enable a root user?
<Fizzbane> i dont know!
<Fizzbane> i just installed
<danielches> hi
<epenovi> all linux have a root user
<Fizzbane> i can get admin rights on the system config
<Jucato> Fizzbane: what are you trying to do? (came in late)
<bordy> hey folks... a guy contacting me for help on kubuntu just installed and his wireless will not connect. Anyone have decent knowledge on this stuff?
<danielches> what was the otehr thing i had too do, after java finished installing?
<Jucato> !root | epenovi
<ubotu> epenovi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Fizzbane> configure grub to boot windows and linux
<epenovi> yes i know
<epenovi> are you as root?
<Fizzbane> no
<epenovi> TYPE su
<epenovi> TYPE su
<epenovi> TYPE su
<epenovi> TYPE su
<epenovi> TYPE su
<epenovi> TYPE su
<Jucato> epenovi: Kubuntu doesn't have root user enabled. there is no root password by default
<Fizzbane> i did and it doesnt work
<me2win> epenovi: you have to enable su to work first
<Fizzbane> how do i enable an su
<Jucato> and that's not recommended, at least in Kubuntu
<danielches> what else do i have to type into konsole to get java to work?
<Jucato> Fizzbane: if you need to run a command as root, you just add "sudo" before that command
<Fizzbane> ok
<epenovi> well
<Dr_willis> moo. :)
<Fizzbane> what command do i need to put in for me to config grub to boot windows and linux
<epenovi> type sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_willis> installer dident add a windows entry by default?
<Fizzbane> nope
<Dr_willis> odd.
<Fizzbane> yeah
<me2win> different partitions
<me2win> thats why
<Fizzbane> its a different hd
<me2win> err
<Dr_willis> theres an entry for windows on hda1 - in the examples
<me2win> different HD
<Dr_willis> It found MY windows on a different hd.
<ubuntu__> Dr_willis: same
<Fizzbane> it didnt find mine cuz my pc is retarded
<danielches> how to i finish setting up java???
<Dr_willis> heh - :)
<Fizzbane> umm
<Fizzbane> how do i redo my keyboard configureation
<Fizzbane> cuz i dont do the slashes
<Solid_Source> danielches: which browser and how did you install browser and java?
<danielches> firefox, i got it from moz site,  and java, installed through konsole
<Jucato> danielches: you installed sun-java6-plugin? that's what you need to be able to use java applets in Firefox
<surgy> hey Dr_willis
<Fizzbane> i cannot type slashes
<Fizzbane> i get this instead of a slash 
<epenovi> well buy a new keyboard
<danielches> first, i wnat to get frostwire working
<Fizzbane> i need to redo keyboard setting
<Fizzbane> maybe
<Jucato> danielches: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jucato> danielches: choose the Sun Java version
<epenovi> look in google
<danielches> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre is how i installed
<joel> epenovi: That's not really helpful.
<Jucato> danielches: sudo update-alternatives --config java <--- run this command after installing
<danielches> which number do i chose?
<Jucato> danielches: the one that has sun java in the line
<Fizzbane> i cannot type slashes on my keyboard anymore.
<Solid_Source> danielches jucato: also to get firefox working after you install the plugin, copy the contents of "/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/" to "/home/USER/.mozilla/plugins
<Fizzbane> how do i fix that
<Jucato> Solid_Source: only necessary for Fizzbane :)
<Jucato> Solid_Source: not necessary if you installed firefox from the repos
<joel> Fizzbane: Where in kde/x or in the console?
<danielches> 2 options say sun
<Solid_Source> Jucato: but he didn't install firefox through repo
<Fizzbane> i cannot type slashes anywhere
<Jucato> Solid_Source: yeah, that's why only necessar for danielches
<Fizzbane> i get  instead
<Jucato> danielches: sun java 1.6 ?
<danielches> java 6?
<Solid_Source> Jucato: thats who I was applying it to
<danielches> or 1.5?
<Jucato> danielches: yeah
<danielches>  Selection    Alternative
<danielches> -----------------------------------------------
<danielches>           1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<danielches>           2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<danielches> *+        3    /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java
<danielches>           4    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<danielches> 6?
<Jucato> !pastebin | danielches
<ubotu> danielches: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<danielches> ok
<Jucato> danielches: yes, java-6
<beeko20> what is this
<mortici> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danielches> so, now frost wire should work?
<Jucato> Solid_Source: yeah, but you called me too :) nvm
<danielches> yay! it does
<Fizzbane> so how do i redo my keyboard
<Jucato> danielches: should
<gecko> hello
<gecko> somebody speak in spanish?
<joel> Fizzbane: Try "Systems settings" -> "Regional & Accesibilty"
<Solid_Source> Jucato: true...was going to say something else...then changed it
<gecko> my english is so bad
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<danielches> so, for ff?
<Jucato> danielches: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<joel> Fizzbane: ...then, try change keyboard layout.
<Jucato> danielches: no need for the update-alternatives command
<gecko> thanks
<Fizzbane> YAY IT WORKED!
<Fizzbane> thank you
<danielches> ok, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<joel> Fizzbane: You're welcome.
<beeko20> ne one now a good place to learn command prompt
<gecko> i want install driver VIA in my Kubuntu
<Jucato> !cii | beeko20
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beeko20> ty
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> hm...
<Fizzbane> ok epenovi i typed in that line you tole me to
<BluesKaj> !cli | beeko20
<ubotu> beeko20: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Fizzbane> now what do i do to configure grub to boot windows
<Jucato> hehe thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> :)
<mtv> i cant seem to get any sound for kubuntu.  It recognizes the sound card, i made sure nothing was muted in alsa mixer, and audio is enabled for the user
<Fizzbane> ok i have /boot/grub/menu.lst open now what
<igorjr> hi
<igorjr> i just closed down an adept session while installing java
<Jucato> !adeptfix | igorjr
<ubotu> igorjr: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Solid_Source> igorjr: you using feisty?
<igorjr> not 6.10
<danielches> with:
<danielches> danielches jucato: also to get firefox working after you install the plugin, copy the contents of "/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/" to "/home/USER/.mozilla/plugins
<igorjr> 6.06 i think
<beeko20> i am knew to ubuntu is kde hard to lean
<Solid_Source> igorjr: you can't install java in adept
<danielches> is ther contents teh folder, or what is in the folder?
<Jucato> beeko20: what is hard to learn about it?
<Jucato> danielches: ask Solid_Source please
<surgy> i have a problem: i need to limit the available bandwidth to all computers on my network on both up and down streams. But the program has to be invisible and run from a single computer to limit the bandwidth on the other two
<igorjr> i can't ?
<surgy> all computers are running edgy
<Fizzbane> um since the guy that was helping me left can someone else tell me how to configure grub to boot windows and linux?
<igorjr> it's available there
<Solid_Source> igorjr: its available...but it crashes adept
<igorjr> i c
<beeko20> idk i have heard kde is hard for us that only know windows
<Solid_Source> igorjr: got to use konsole "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin"
<igorjr> thx
<Jucato> or rather, it freezes Adept
<igorjr> ye
<Jucato> beeko20: it's not hard touse
<Fizzbane> can someone help me congigure grub to boot windows and linux?
<surgy> jucato: can you shed any light on my problem?
<igorjr> you have to agree to the license
<igorjr> and there it fails
<Jucato> beeko20: it's a bit diffrent from Windows, but not that different.
<BluesKaj> beeko20, no gnome is harder for windows users...kde is much more windoze friendly
<surgy> !grub Fizzbane
<Solid_Source> danielches: mozilla-firefox contains the plugins for firefox...but since you install firefox manually, you have to copy them over
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Jucato> surgy: sorry no idea..
<surgy> jucato: ahhh man
<Jucato> !grub | Fizzbane
<ubotu> Fizzbane: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<beeko20> can you convert gnome to kde?
<niles> hi
<igorjr> ubotu: it seems, like it had worked
<niles> where do i go to add a printer
<igorjr> thx
<surgy> forgot the | man i always leave out the small details
<Jucato> beeko20: you can have both of them installed
<Jucato> igorjr: ubotu is a bot
<Dr_willis> !bot
<Solid_Source> danielches: you may have to create the "plugins" folder in "/hme/USER/.mozilla/"
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<beeko20> a duel boot
<igorjr> i got his message ;)
<surgy> Dr_willis: any ideas on my problem?
<Fizzbane> can some one help me with grub?
<surgy> !grub | Fizzbane
<ubotu> Fizzbane: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Fizzbane> i didnt lose grub
<igorjr> solid_source: thx, it worked
<Fizzbane> i need it to reconize windows!
<surgy> read it..... it will prolly help you
<Fizzbane> but i didnt lose grub
<Fizzbane> it there
<Solid_Source> igorjr: now how did you install firefox?
<igorjr> solid_source: didn't yet
<igorjr> but i will use the add/remove programs option
<BluesKaj> Fizzbane, just read it !
<Solid_Source> danielches: when you install the mplayer-plugin and such, you will have to copy the plugins over again
<Solid_Source> igorjr: ok then you shouldn't have any problems
<Fizzbane> i read it
<Fizzbane> it doesnt help
<Fizzbane> i want grub to reconize windows which it hasnt
<BluesKaj> fast reader
<beeko20> if i am useing gnome can i load kde through the repositories
<surgy> fizzbane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows its there first section
<Fizzbane> i read fast
<igorjr> am i able to resume my old utorrent with ktorrent?
<danielches> how do i configur real player, with firefox?
<Fizzbane> "Don't forget that this method, as described, puts GRUB back on the MBR (master boot record) of the hard drive instead of in the root parititon."
<igorjr> i mean the downloads
<danielches> I am getting error messages
<Fizzbane> its on the MBR
<Solid_Source> danielches: error messages doing what?
<danielches> "can not find hxplay or real play in teh system path"
<Jucato> Solid_Source: I think he might need to install mozilla-mplayer, but I don't know how to properly link it to Firefox
<danielches> but there is no firefox missing plugins thing
<Solid_Source> danielches: you need to install mplayer-plugin
<danielches> ok
<danielches> so, how do i do that
<Jucato> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Jucato> Solid_Source, danielches ^^^
<danielches> is that through adept
<Solid_Source> danielches: yes
<danielches> ok
<Solid_Source> Jucato: mister speedy ubotu
<Jucato> :P
<Solid_Source> danielches: also while your in adept...install flash-nonfree
<danielches> i have flash
<danielches> :)
<danielches> that still works :)
<surgy> i have a problem: i need to limit the available bandwidth to all computers on my network on both up and down streams. But the program has to be invisible and run from a single computer to limit the bandwidth on the other two
<Solid_Source> danielches: well ok then
<mortici> poopy, why whould sound work on the live cd and not on the official install?
<danielches> :)
<rada> hi
<danielches> hi
<rada> I've just installed kubuntu and I'd like to install the newest firefox but I don't know how. I downloaded firefox.tar.gz from mozilla.org
<danielches> ok
<BluesKaj> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<danielches> have you extracted it?
<rada> I hoped I could use the package tools somehow
<rada> like installing skype was easy
<danielches> ff is easy
<danielches> just extract it
<Solid_Source> skype comes in a DEB file....
<Admiral_Chicago> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Admiral_Chicago> follow the first link
<me2win> you can apt-get it cant you?
<Admiral_Chicago> me2win: yes
<Fizzbane> ok i reinstalled grub onto my linux partion and i cannot boot windows still
<Solid_Source> but to compile from tar.gz, you need build-essential
<danielches> well, i downlaoded it, and i just run '/home/daniel/firefox/firefox', to run ff
<Solid_Source> compile from source I mean
<Dr_willis> i though there was a prebuilt binary iof firefox you could download
<arunkale> Hey, people.. I just booted from my Edgy live CD.. it does not detect my resolution for some reason, the maximum resolution I can go to is 1024x768.
<Dr_willis> Fizzbane,  grub has an entry for windows now?
<me2win> arunkale: might have to add it manually to xorg.conf
<arunkale> I have a widescreen 19" ViewSonic monitor, and the optimum resolution for this is 1440x900 ... i am also using an nvidia graphics card.
<Fizzbane> Dr_willis: grub does NOT have a windows entery
<mortici> anyone know why my network card doesn't work on boot up, i have to disable and enable it in order for it to get connectivity?
<danielches> i am still getiing the same error with real player
<Dr_willis> Fizzbane,  guess ya should edit the grub menu.lst and an entry for windows. theres an example entry in it for windows on hda1
<arunkale> me2win: i tried adding it to xorg.conf using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... it still wouldn't show. Also, I think it detects my monitor as 'generic monitor', and my video card as 'generic video card'
<Fizzbane> how do i get in and edit it
<me2win> arunkale: you will have to manually add it, not just use dpkg-reconfigure
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danielches> mplayer has not helped
<arunkale> me2win: how do I add it manually
<Fizzbane> I READ THAT
<Dr_willis> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<danielches> or, how do i configar m player
<Fizzbane> ok
<me2win> arunkale: open it up and go down to where you see all the resolutions listed, add it to the front of the list in all the areas
<me2win> arunkale: then restart X (ctrl alt backspace)
<Solid_Source> danielches: well, you need to copy the stuff from "/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/" over to your firefox folder in your USER folder
<arunkale> me2win: it should work then?
<me2win> arunkale: yep
<arunkale> me2win: alright, let me try
<danielches> ok
<arunkale> me2win: thanks, see you in a bit
<Solid_Source> danielches: if you installed firefox from the repo...you wouldn't have to
<danielches> the fiels in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/, are both java
<arunkale> err.. where is xorg.conf located?
<Fizzbane> dr willis: that didnt work
<Fizzbane> it says it was wrong
<niles> i dont  see a print queue in the task bar.  is there supposed to be one?
<niles> when printing that is
<Solid_Source> danielches: it contains all plugins for firefox
<me2win> arunkale: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arunkale> thanks
<danielches> well, tehre are only 2 files in
<danielches> file:///usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<danielches> file:///usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<danielches> are only 2
<Fizzbane> Dr_willis: that line did not work
<danielches> there is no real, or mplayer stuff in tehre
<niles> jesus funny fuck'
<Solid_Source> danielches: mozilla-mplayer package installed?
<niles> jesus funny fuck'n christ.  after spening all that time setting up a printer.  my documents NOT print.
<danielches> i will double check
<danielches> i though i just did that
<niles> christ on a stick.
<Dr_willis> Fizzbane,  ya need the proper entry/stanza - heres my example grub menu.lst  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8737/
<Solid_Source> danielches: mozilla-mplayer is the actual name of the package that needs to be installed
<Fizzbane> i had that once then someone told me to do something else
<niles> linux sucks
<Dr_willis> niles,  tell us how you really feel...
<Dr_willis> we care... honestly we do.
<Fizzbane> linux pwns when you learn it. and i havent learned it either
<niles> i feel like bringing a gun to school.
<niles> becuase linux is worthless when it comes to office work.
<Dr_willis> Given how i tried to format a floppy a disk in windows just a few min ago.. and the windows box powered down.......
<niles> hence it's not in the real world like windows
<Fizzbane> is that why your daddy beat you?
<danielches> how does linux suck more than windows with office stuff
<danielches> ?
<Fizzbane> how do i get the grub menu.lst?
<rada> how can I install text editor joe?
<Solid_Source> niles: how is linux bad at office?
<danielches> Open Office is way betetr than MS office
<Solid_Source> yeah it is
<me2win> danielches: ill have to disagree
<danielches> how
<me2win> office 2007 is VERY powerful software
<danielches> Open Document is offficial world standard
<Dr_willis> Fizzbane,  kdesudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<me2win> format doesnt define quality of software
<Fizzbane> im already in root
<danielches> well, for what i need i find OO betetr
<Dr_willis> Fizzbane, then edit  /boot/grub/menu.lst  however ya want.
<Fizzbane> i did that and it doesnt work
<me2win> danielches: definately so, its not for everyone, just like linux
<Dr_willis> Fizzbane,  im guessing ya did it wrong, or have some other configuration issue/error in the file
<danielches> ok
<danielches> mozilla-mplayer, is reporting as installed, but it is not in the plugins folder
<Solid_Source> me2win: office 2007 isn't much better than office 2003....
<danielches> what is tehh supposed advantage of MS Office over Open Office???
<me2win> its a ton better
<Solid_Source> danialches: check "/usr/lib/mozilla"
<danielches> how?
<rada> are the installation packages somewhere on the net? so I can install them via aptitude?
<Fizzbane> I had it open before
<me2win> every program integrates perfectly with eachother, tooltipping and ease of use are through the roof now. every option is presented right there to you with complete description of what it does
<me2win> programs work seamlessly together
<me2win> on the fly previewing
<danielches> thanks solid source, it was there :)
<me2win> access databasing software is great software
<monsterb> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<danielches> how is access betetr than OO database?
<surgy> !bandwidth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bandwidth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Solid_Source> me2win: well I've used office 2007 and there is nothing that would even want to make me want to take it over OO
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Solid_Source> ever*
<me2win> not only that but, complete integration into office live, online workspaces and management
<Fizzbane> how do i open the grub menu
<me2win> Solid_Source: like i said, its not for everyone
<Fizzbane> cuz its just not working
<Solid_Source> me2win: that live stuff is another reason not to use it
<me2win> Solid_Source: lol... office live is something OO will never be able to offer
<Solid_Source> me2win: never would want it too
<danielches> is that the online use thing?
<me2win> Solid_Source: you dont need it, thats why
<me2win> thats like me saying i dont want an xray machine in my home
<me2win> i have no use for it
<danielches> Open Office is already avalible online, through some sites
<me2win> but the people who do, its lightyears ahead of anything that OO has to offer
<me2win> especially large scale business use
<CShadowRun> hmm, im hearing about this virtual machine software, is it true that you can run a complete virtual machine inside linux and install another OS like windows xp on it?
<danielches> what does it do?
<CShadowRun> and if so, can someone point me at some website to read about it? :P
<surgy> i have a problem: i need to limit the available bandwidth to all computers on my network on both up and down streams. But the program has to be invisible and run from a single computer to limit the bandwidth on the other two
<Solid_Source> me2win: no, if it offered something that I didn't already have going, theres no point to it
<danielches> mplayer is not working properly
<surgy> danielches: it does that
<Solid_Source> go try apple.com/trailors
<danielches> the vid is not playing
<Solid_Source> and then when trying to load the movie right click >> options/pref
<Fizzbane> what do i type in konsole to open up the grub menu so i can manualy add windows? and it is NOT "edit /boot/grub/meun.lst"
<Solid_Source> you may need to set the video and audio selections
<danielches> the apple thing seems to be loading
<danielches> but BBC news was stuffing up
<rada> can somebody tell me about installing/aptitude/adept??
<igorjr> is there a music-player available, similar to the classic winamp?
<jay> xmms?
<Dr_willis> igorjr,  xmms, beep media player, audasious, (sp?) and.. hmm some others
<igorjr> thx
<Solid_Source> danielches: which BBC news clip?
<Dr_willis> # Audacious
<danielches> 5 secs
<danielches> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/video_and_audio/default.stm and "warnings against Iran attack"
<Fizzbane> ok i have the konsole open how do i get into the grub menu
<danielches> its different to the one on teh mac site
<danielches> mac site worked fine
<danielches> but this one does nto appear to be loading
<Solid_Source> mac is using quicktime
<danielches> ok
<danielches> this is real i guess
<danielches> it just says "stopped"
<Solid_Source> install realplayer
<danielches> i have
<danielches> but it was coming with abotehr error
<danielches> which caused me to install mplayer
<danielches> how do i tell it to use real player for real stuff?
<purpleposeidon> Fizzbane: try "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<danielches> and in wmp mode, on bbc, i get sound but no video
<Fizzbane> i will try that
<Solid_Source> danielches: one sec, testing something
<Fizzbane> it workd
<Fizzbane> it worked*
<Fizzbane> now how do i add windows to it
<beeko20> ne pointer for kde install is almost done
<Fizzbane> how do i add windows to the grub menu, i already have the menu up
<purpleposeidon> it depends on what partition/disk it's on
<Fizzbane> its on my sata drive
<Fizzbane> linux is on my ide drive
<purpleposeidon> hda, hdb?
<Fizzbane> hda i believe
<purpleposeidon> your at the grub boot menu?
<Fizzbane> yes
<Solid_Source> danielches: err I can't get windows media player or realplayer plugins to work either
<danielches> ok
<purpleposeidon> get to the grub console
<purpleposeidon> I think it's c, or something
<Fizzbane> huh?
<igorjr> !compile
<purpleposeidon> escape, actually
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Fizzbane> how do i get to the grub console?
<purpleposeidon> press escape?
<Fizzbane> k hold on
<purpleposeidon> when it shows the list of the ways to boot....
<Fizzbane> i clicked escape and nothing happened
<purpleposeidon> Fizzbane: what does say below the list?
<Fizzbane> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<CShadowRun> how do i copy a file to the '/' directory?
<purpleposeidon> oh.
<CShadowRun> i can't do it in konqerer because it says i don't have permission
<purpleposeidon> can you mount the windows drive in konqueror?
<Solid_Source> danielches: think I found something to get realplayer to work
<Fizzbane> what?
<purpleposeidon> mmm....
<CShadowRun> [purpleposeidon-> yea you can mount windows drives in linux, gimme a sec and i'll try and get you some info
<purpleposeidon> it's not a removable hard drive, right?
<bewl> quick questions, i see on some screenshots with kubuntu that people have a terminal "on" their desktop, how is this done?
<CShadowRun> [purpleposeidon-> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=howto:mount
<purpleposeidon> CShadowRun: I wasn't asking you :b ^^^
<bonbonthejon> !kuake
<bewl> For instance http://img185.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnq8.png
<ubotu> kuake: Console which looks like Quake game console. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-5 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Fizzbane> no it is not
<jake_> guys please help my adept says "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.:
<CShadowRun> [Pupeno3-> well you can allways ask someone else and get the same answer :P
<Fizzbane> it is a 300gb maxtor sata drive
<bonbonthejon> !kuake | bewl
<ubotu> bewl: please see above
<bewl> Thanks guys :)
<mortici> bewl: i got it up and running
<mortici> but i got some small issues lol
<CShadowRun> how do i copy a file to the '/' directory?
<bewl> Hey Mort
<bonbonthejon> jake_: something is locking the apt database
<CShadowRun> i can't do it in konqerer because it says i don't have permission
<rada> how can I play my mp3s?
<bonbonthejon> jake_: there is a command to fix it, or you can reboot
<bonbonthejon> !mp3 | rada
<ubotu> rada: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fizzbane> purpleposiodon: it is not a removable hd
<bonbonthejon> CShadowRun: sudo cp file destination
<joel> lolz @ CShadowRun & purpleposeidon
<CShadowRun> [bonbonthejon-> thanks :)
<jake_> i rebooted then nothing happens
<purpleposeidon> Fizzbane: do you know what partition it's on?
<bonbonthejon> jake_: same error?
<rada> how can I "Ensure the relevant repositories are enabled"?????
<Fizzbane> partition what is on?
<bonbonthejon> !source-o-matic | rada
<ubotu> rada: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Fizzbane> partition linux is on or windows?
<purpleposeidon> windows
<jake_> yup same error, somebody gaveme the command before but i forgot anybody knows?
<purpleposeidon> Or is windows completly on the s-whatever disk?
<bonbonthejon> !apt-lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<spitwise> !bot-spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot-spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fizzbane> windows is on a totaly different hd than linux
<jake_> guys?
<purpleposeidon> is windows on hda or hdb
<purpleposeidon> ?
<bonbonthejon> jake_: hold on, ill look it up
<rada> I downloaded new resource list. what should I do with it?
<bonbonthejon> rada: save it as your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fizzbane> hda i think
<jake_> bonbonthejon: thanx
<bonbonthejon> !aptfix | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<purpleposeidon> okay, add (replacing ~ with enters): title Windows ~ root (hd0) ~ savedefault ~ makeactive ~chainloader +1
<purpleposeidon> add that to the very bottom of the file
<makuseru> what other programs besides K3B will burn a DVD?
<purpleposeidon> I think it'll work. Xb
<Fizzbane> ....
<Fizzbane> i hope so
<Solid_Source> danielches: ok think I got realplayer plugin to work...though I not sure exactly how to explain for you to do it
<Fizzbane> is that a space between chainloader and +1
<purpleposeidon> maybe someone who's better than me with grub can correct me?
<purpleposeidon> yes
<surgy> i have a problem: i need to limit the available bandwidth to all computers on my network on both up and down streams. But the program has to be invisible and run from a single computer to limit the bandwidth on the other two
<Fizzbane> ok i typed that in
<DaveQB> makuseru toaster i think
<DaveQB> surgy squid might do what you need
<purpleposeidon> then control-o will write it, and control-x will exit nano
<Fizzbane> ok
<surgy> daveqb: all the computers have to run through a centralized computer running squid and working as a router for squid to work right?
<arunkale> Hey, people... I just ran the Edgy live CD, and it's detecting my monitor and video card as 'generic monitor' and 'generic video card'. How do I get it to detect them accurately? I am using a ViewSonic 19" widescreen monitor, and nVidia GeForce 6150 video card
<Fizzbane> umm i click control+o and now i cant do control+x
<surgy> arunkale: install edgy and then come back we will help you get your vid card installed
<purpleposeidon> err, press enter between them :b
<arunkale> surgy: alright, thanks
<surgy> Fizzbane: no clicking use your keyboard
<DaveQB> surgy how do you mean ?  The squid server can then send and receive through any other device/router etc, you just need the clients on the network to use the squid server
<igorjr> xmms is great, but i miss the right-click options :(
<DaveQB> never used squid myself, not sure if it does more then just http, i think it does though
<rob_> hello can i get some hellp on installing themes? I get the qt header not found error during configure
<surgy> DaveQB: the program has to either run on a remote computer or be invisable, im wanting to limit the bandwidth without the user knowing, its my stepdad and i dont want to hear him gripe
<Fizzbane> i am using my keyboard
<DaveQB> surgy  like I said, havent used squid, so you will have to do your own research on it, I am just offering a posible avenue
<surgy> DaveQB: i appreciate it
<Fizzbane> i keep getting a ting sound
<Fizzbane> nvm
<surgy> DaveQB: i have read a few paragraphs on it, not what im looking for i think
<Fizzbane> ill go see if it worked
<purpleposeidon> hopefully I didn't miss anything, if that boosts your confidence :b
<DaveQB> ok
<mortici_> this sucks
<mortici_> my sound works fine in the livecd and the network card works and gets detected fine by knetworkmanager but neither works on my installed version :/
<rob_> anyone know how to solve a qt header not found error during ./configure
<Solid_Source> ok, anyone know why mplayer won't work with real or windows media files?
<DaveQB> surgy  a mate said iptables can do it
<leafw> how can one trigger suspend or hibernate from the command line? Is apm -s the proper command?  I mean, apm complains there is no support for it in the kernel
<DaveQB> surgy  the good old kernel saving the day again
<surgy> daveqb: and i can run it from this computer to limit his bandwidth ?
<bonbonthejon> rob_: install the headers
<DaveQB> obviously it needs to sit between the clients and the internet
<jake_> guys please help my adept says :You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<DaveQB> not sure of your set up, or which "this computer" is
<surgy> DaveQB: yeah thats my problem, the whole reason i cant use squid
<bonbonthejon> !aptfix | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jake_> sorry ill try again
<surgy> jake_: close everything and try again if that doesnt work restart your computer and try
<DaveQB> well how do you expect to do this if the trffic doesnt run through the system you prpose to do the throttling ?  Thats impossible
<surgy> DaveQB: a background process on the computer in question, or a setting i dont know about on my router
<surgy> DaveQB: it has to be invisible though
<DaveQB> jake_ try what ubotu said first, if not, I have something oj my blog about this. www.dward.us
<shegde> hi
<purpleposeidon> surgy: try the router
<bonbonthejon> surgy: there might be some QoS stuff on the router, but this all sounds suspicious
<bonbonthejon> hi shegde
<jmiller565> !kdm
<DaveQB> iptables should be, just as long as the traffic passes through it so the sytem can throttle the traffic, otherwise it wont able to, obviously
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<surgy> purpleposeidon: bonbonthejon: its a 2wire router
<shegde> can someone suggest me how to put a script just with two lines so that it gets executed when i boot
<surgy> bonbonthejon: how is it suspicious?
<purpleposeidon> surgy: sw00t
<jake_> btw guys how can i change my password?
<DaveQB> jake_  passwd <username>
<DaveQB> jake_  or in system settings
<surgy> purpleposeidon: you know the router?
<purpleposeidon> no :b
<bonbonthejon> jake_: I'm suspicious why you would want to down throttle traffic from his computer
<surgy> what is "upstream MTU" ?
<surgy> i see it on my routers "advanced settings"
<mortici_> god i hope this works lol
<bonbonthejon> surgy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit
<shegde> can someone suggest me how to put a script just with two lines so that it gets executed when i boot
<DaveQB> surgy how many bits are in a packet, is my understanding
<DaveQB> 1494 i think is the default and good value, I have had 1500 cause problems
<shegde> MTU=MAXIMUM TRANSFER UNIT
<surgy> so i cant use MTU to limit bandwidth?
<DaveQB> no
<purpleposeidon> no
<Solid_Source> anyone know how to get mplayer-plugin to play real media and windows media? it doesn't work in firefox or konqueror?
<shegde> MTU=Largest packet that would go through an interface
<bonbonthejon> surgy: no, it is the number of packets in between breaks
<surgy> ahh
<mortici_> wewt fixed my network issue
<mortici_> now to get the sound to work
<surgy> i know little about this subject beyond the basics, what should i be looking for? to limit bandwidth?
<bonbonthejon> shegde: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<jake_> <jake_> sorry but im new to linux, my pass is only 1 cahracter ( ` ) i cannot edit setting because the terminal doesnt read this character, sorry sir
<purpleposeidon> bonbonthejon: thanks, that's helpful ^_^
<DaveQB> jake_  try escaping it with a \
<bonbonthejon> purpleposeidon: the link?
<purpleposeidon> si
<bonbonthejon> jake_: he means like \'
<DaveQB> but should read all characters as literals when entering in a password
<jake_> ok but i wanna change my pass without using terminal, but how?
<DaveQB> the passwd program handles spaces without escaping, so should handle any other characters too I would of thought
<jake_> but it didnt work
<jake_> try it, or maybe there's something wrong with keyboards?
<bonbonthejon> jake_: "passwd -d" i think deletes the password, then add a new one
<DaveQB> nice one bonbonthejon
<bonbonthejon> DaveQB: i just did a quick passwd --help
<DaveQB> hehe yeah usually where you discover new things
<bonbonthejon> DaveQB: things like --help and good ole' ls are things I miss when I have to use windows
<jake_> but how do i change pass without using the konsole?
<spitwise_> konsole is your friend
<Jucato> System Settings -> User Management
<Jucato> jake_: ^^
<jake_> ok sorry im a newbie
<jake_> thanx for patience guys lol
<duckdown> Can someone tell me what I need to do to watch certain types of videos in Firefox? (The missing plugin says I need application/x-mplayer2)
<Jucato> duckdown: install mozilla-mplayer
<duckdown> sweet! thanks
<surgy>  i have a problem: i need to limit the available bandwidth to all computers on my network on both up and down streams. But the program has to be invisible and run from a single computer to limit the bandwidth on the other two
<duckdown> err no such package
<duckdown> is this through apt Jucato ?
<Admiral_Chicago> duckdown: yes
<Jucato> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Jucato> it's in multiverse
<duckdown> i dont have it appaently :<
<Solid_Source> anyone know an IRC channel for Mplayer...cause the #mplayer here on freenode sucks
<surgy> Solid_Source: nopers
<igorjr> hi, which driver should i choose for my ati radeon?
<jughead> How can I manage my autostarted apps in KDE?  I added beryl-manager (I can't remember how I did it) and I would like to remove it.
<Admiral_Chicago> !ati | igorjr
<ubotu> igorjr: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<duckdown> i have this line in my sources.list: deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse   yet no mozilla-mplayer is found when i try to apt-get install
<surgy> igorjr: ummm try the one udotu suggests
<igorjr> k, thx
<Admiral_Chicago> duckdown: have you done, sudo apt-get update?
<duckdown> yes
<surgy> yeah my step dad couldnt find it either
<Admiral_Chicago> this is all in one line?
<ahlalo_elyon> How would I go about getting all the information on Feisty (such as additions, bugfixes, etc)?  I've looked around the Ubuntu website, but I'm confused as to what to look for...
<duckdown> Admiral_Chicago, is what all in one line?
<duckdown> that thing I pasted? yes
<mortici> is there any reason that alsamixer shows my device, shows its unmuted and work fine but still kmix can't detect it and there is no sound comming out?
<surgy> ahlalo_elyon: maybe try the bleeding edge kubuntu repo?
<Admiral_Chicago> that's the only line thing in your sources
<ahlalo_elyon> surgy: Forgive me, I don't know how to check that...
<Admiral_Chicago> ?
<duckdown> no, there are others, but thats the one with multiverse in it
<duckdown> you want to see the whole list/
<duckdown> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<duckdown> errr
<duckdown> http://www.pastebin.ca/381960
<duckdown> that is my sources.list
<duckdown> im using kubuntu-edgy
<surgy> ahlalo_elyon: use the automatic sources.list generator it will give you the bleeding edge repo in the list
<ahlalo_elyon> surgy: But I'm actually just looking for some kind of document that details what will be in the release of Feisty.  I'm running Edgy right now.
<jack_deltrino> how do i rip last.fm streams?
<ahlalo_elyon> jack_deltrino: Try asking in #amarok if you can't get an answer here.
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't think you can jack_deltrino
<surgy> ahlalo_elyon: cant help
<ahlalo_elyon> ok...thanks
<jake_> guys did you experinced, playing last.fm at amarok but no sounds coming out, is there problem with my sound card?
<jack_deltrino> ahlalo_elyon: alright, will do
<jack_deltrino> jake_: possibly, or it could be that ALSA isn't setup properly as well
<Jucato> duckdown: add the word "multiverse" at the end of lines 16 and 17. add it beside "universe"
<jake_> but when i play adio cd, everything'sfine
<jake_> how do setup the ALSA?
<mortici_> jake_: were in the same boat
<mortici_> i can't get my intel HD card to work on the install but it works fine on the LiveCD .... gah
<LL_Hakaisou> can someone recommend me an ISO ripper?
<tinchio_> LL_Hakaisou:  k3b ?
<thoreauputic> LL_Hakaisou: umm - ISO ripper? You don't rip ISOs
<duckdown> Jucato, great thanks alot mate, ill try that
<thoreauputic> LL_Hakaisou: what do you mean?
<tinchio_> mey be he means burner instead riper
<thoreauputic> hmm I guess
<LL_Hakaisou> i mean a program that can get an iso from a CD.
<mortici> gah how do i update to a newer kernel
<Solid_Source> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LL_Hakaisou> hello solid
<LL_Hakaisou> managed to get WoW running =D
<Solid_Source> what there were problems?
<LL_Hakaisou> yea, but it's mostly that my ram is going bad
<LL_Hakaisou> i ordered 4 new identical sticks of 512 ram
<LL_Hakaisou> it still has intermittent crashes, but i'm working on it
<Solid_Source> hmm, interesting, I haven't had any problems
<mortici> how can i downgrade the kernel to 2.6.17-10?
<Solid_Source> from 2.6.17.11?
<Solid_Source> amd why? not that it matters, don't think you can
<mortici> YAY! sound works!
<slyfox> Does Kopete suppor sending files via MSN protocol ?
<ahlalo_elyon> is gdesklets made for GNOME?
<ahlalo_elyon> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<Solid_Source> mortici_: ok, guess you can downgrade the kernel, though only can find people saying you can, nothing on how to
<ahlalo_elyon> ...and is there something similar for KDE?
<bonbonthejon> !superkaramba | ahlalo_elyon
<ubotu> ahlalo_elyon: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<bonbonthejon> mortici_: i guess just install the kernel,
<Solid_Source> slyfox: your supposed to be able to
<Solid_Source> slyfox: I know it doesn't work in yahoo...but supposed to work in msn
<sampan> is there an easy way to check the MAC address of my network card on my desktop?
<osiris> ifconfig in a term
<sampan> thank you osiris  :)
<osiris> yep
<osiris> anyone here set up vsftp with read write access ?
<osiris> the problem i am having is the ftp client wants to connect the user to their home directory instead of the ftp directory
<osiris> the users home directory doesnt even exist
<Solid_Source> this your server?
<osiris> yes
<lordkeiden_> how do i add stuff to start when kde starts?
<Solid_Source> using gftp?
<osiris> as the client to test, yes.
<osiris> but ultimately it will be voip phones pointed there to get firmware, and update config files
<Solid_Source> I meant are using GproFTPd? forgot about the client
<osiris> the server is vsftpd
<Jucato> !autostart | lordkeiden_
<ubotu> lordkeiden_: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Solid_Source> osiris: hmm don't use that, so I guess I'm useless
<osiris> ok, let me ask you this
<lordkeiden_> thanks Jucato
<osiris> how do i define a users home dir
<winux> how can i put aplications on kxdocker?
<Solid_Source> well its really easy in GproFTPd...just define the directory for the FTP user to login to
<lordkeiden_> what do i need to install to get the kernel config plugin for KDE Control Center?
<osiris> no, not on the ftp level, but on a user level.  if i were to login via ssh for example, my home dir is what i log into.
<Solid_Source> hmm sorry don't know that one
<BeefotronX> what kind of graphics problem would cause Blender to crash X after a few minutes of use?
<osiris> BeefotronX, bad video drivers
<osiris> or a dying video card
<BeefotronX> Maybe
<osiris> what kind of card
<BeefotronX> radeon 9600
<BeefotronX> I think with fglrx it crashes X, with mesa blender just crashes by itself.
<jake_> help again guys, i forgot the codelist for this, my adept says "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<Gizmo48> Beef,  what is blender?
<BeefotronX> 3d modeling/animation app
<Gizmo48> So  graphics intensive....   heat could be your problem.  whens the last time you popped the case and blew out the cobwebs?
<BeefotronX> A few weeks ago
<Gizmo48> did any of the fans have play in the bearings?   did u chk that?
<BeefotronX> yeah all the fans are good
<lordkeiden_> what kde app will let me compile a new kernel?
<Gizmo48> how does it crash?
<Jucato> !kernel | lordkeiden_
<ubotu> lordkeiden_: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mortici> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BeefotronX> Well, I load up Blender, it works fine for a few minutes, then the screen just goes black and X restarts.
<LL_Hakaisou> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<BeefotronX> Or, when I was using mesa, Blender just closes.
<osiris> have you tried the drivers from ATI ?
<BeefotronX> hmm
<lordkeiden_> BeefotronX: after the crash, can you restart blender and run for the same amount of time each restart, or is it less and less time after each crash?
<BeefotronX> About the same time
<crackhead> question: what open source internet collaborative meeting projects/applications are there, that could replace or do what webex, netmeeting and others do?
<Gizmo48> That sounds like software then, not hardware, BUT, when u popped the case did u re-seat the cards, mem, and bios chip
<BeefotronX> I think I did that
<lordkeiden_> BeefotronX: i would try another 3d intensive app to compare results, to help decide between driver and app issues.
<Gizmo48> Then software
<Gizmo48> lordk may have another angle 4 u to pursue
<lordkeiden_> perhaps Google Earth, flying around the globe for longer that you can run Blender for, or beryl, spinning the cube around, od k3d
<jake_> guys?
<lordkeiden_> od=or
<posingaspopular> jake_: i know your problem
<posingaspopular> i forgetthecommand
<jake_> lol
<lordkeiden_> or Google Earth while running beryl
<BeefotronX> Well, I tried running a screensaver and x crashed
<jake_> somebody gave it to i forgot it too
<lordkeiden_> BeefotronX: after a simular amount of time?
<BeefotronX> no
<jake_> anybody guys please....
<BeefotronX> The screensaver crashed immediately
<Gizmo48> Oh, that cant be a good thing
<lordkeiden_> i would look into alternative 3d drivers for your video card then...
<osiris> how do you add a user to a group from the cli
<BeefotronX> i'm downloading ati's drivers now
<Gizmo48> is this something that just started happening?  Specifically, did you have a stable system, then monkey with it and get where u r now?
<lordkeiden_> BeefotronX: are you on edgy?
<BeefotronX> Edgy yeah
<lordkeiden_> good ? Gizmo48
<Gizmo48> Using the drivers meant for your card is always a good thing.   Crashes are NOT good :-)
<lordkeiden_> BeefotronX:  did u see Gizmo48 last question?
<BeefotronX> yeah
<crackhead> what's the command to change your login on the irc?
<BeefotronX> I think it was stable before
<ravehanker> I installed kde on my ubuntu system a few days ago and Now, some of my keyboard Shorcuts don't work in Gnome. How do i fix this?
<Gizmo48> before the crashes, or before you modified something
<lordkeiden_> ok. thak lends away from the drivers...but ati is very flaky...
<BeefotronX> I did mess with things to try to get beryl running last week.
<lordkeiden_> thak=that
<lordkeiden_> did u succeed?
<BeefotronX> Sorta, not really
<BeefotronX> It was too slow
<lordkeiden_> lol...
<lordkeiden_> did u use the commercial drivers from ati then?
<lordkeiden_> i only laugh cuz i remember the brain damage i got with the ati/beryl ordeal!
<Gizmo48> are u running KUBUNTU?
<lordkeiden_> kinda like when you shoot your own foot...it hurt so bad you laughed....it was like that for me. But, once it was set up, it was every bit as good as on my nvidia lappy
<lordkeiden_> Gizmo48: me or BeefotronX?
<Gizmo48> Beef
<BeefotronX> yes i am on kubuntu
<Gizmo48> Do you have the translucency/shadows checkbox checked in the KDE control module <translucency.?
<BeefotronX> no
<Gizmo48> Hmm...   Aint computin' fun?
<eean> computer r0ck
<lordkeiden_> before you install the ati drivers, did u just run the installer?
<lordkeiden_> BeefotronX: or did you follow a howto from the ubuntu site?
<Gizmo48> my final word then:    Load the latest commercial drivers for your card. /  Hook up with a local users groupthere in penn.
<spitwise> ,,
<Hudson> I asked this in #ubuntu but was unable to get a solid answer.
<Hudson> What file deals with mounting usb drives? I have an external USB HDD formatted in NTFS
<Hudson> I have installed NTFS3g but I want to tell kubuntu to auto mount it with the 3g driver isntead of the standard ubuntu NTFS driver
<Hudson> what file is the usb drive equivalent of fstab?
<osiris> anyone know of a nice tree view xml editor ?
<osiris> like xml-notepad for windows ?
<wizard> so maybe someone here can help me out
<Jucato> !kxmleditor | osiris
<wizard> i finally got this harddrive i wanted to use in my server set up and working..... its formatted to linux but now when i try to boot the computer with both drives in (set to cable select) grub never boots.
<ubotu> osiris: kxmleditor: XML Editor for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-3.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 796 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<posingaspopular> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wizard> i know where grub is
<wizard> its simply not booting for some reason
<posingaspopular> wizard: sleep tonight but if i wasnt, i'd help you out. let me know if you're up in a few hours and still need help
<posingaspopular> by few i meant 10
<wizard> posingaspopular: i probably will.. i think its the fact that its cable select
* posingaspopular isafk
<wizard> however one partition is just a simple ext3 primary partition on a 200gb harddrive so im at a loss
<Huey> is the plucker package broken? the plucker-build script seems to be missing
<asgard> hey guys i have a little qeustion why would there be 5 instances of sh running in my system tray ?
<cpk1> sh?
<Huey> is there something i can do to make kde draw the gtk apps with the same theme?
<BeefotronX> alrighty I think I am successful and triumphant in fixing my video problem
<Jucato> Huey: System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK Style and Fonts
<incorrect> where do i set kopete to sign on automatically
<Solid_Source> incorrect: settings >> configure >> behavior
<incorrect> thanks :) i couldn't see it for the life of me
<Huey> Jucato: i've selected "Use my KDE style/fonts in GTK applications
<Huey> Jucato: however, neither the style nor the font is used
<Jucato> what app doesn't use it?
<Huey> Jucato: gaim, beryl-settings...
<Jucato> also, the GTK Styles and Fonts only tries to emulate it, but doesn't always succeed..
<Huey> Jucato: it's not even close, though
<Huey> Jucato: the white background of my kde theme becomes gray
* Jucato really doesn't know...
<Jucato> it could also be affected by Beryl?
<Huey> there do seem to be some weird interactions
<Huey> for instance, katapult no longer launches with Alt+Space
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd blame beryl
<Huey> the strange thing is, i had it working before
<Huey> kde and beryl together, i mean
<Huey> er, katapult
<Jucato> katapult and beryl or kde and katapult?
<Jucato> might be a shortcut conflict between Beryl and KDE
<Huey> all 3
<Huey> yeah, but neither action occurs
<Huey> and i tried disabling beryl's shortcut assiged to Alt+Space
<nonuda_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nonuda_> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Huey> is there a way to force the font size of gnome apps like gaim to be bigger?
<calcmandan> attempting to burn a CD in k3b. got a playlist of ogg files i want to burn, but k3b errors out right after trying to determind burn speed. Any ideas what I may be missing? The debug information is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8761/
<asgard> hey guys i have a little qeustion why would there be 5 instances of sh running in my system tray ?
<[StingRay] > Hi all. I found out dapper's gs is broken. I built it from source and all is fine. Is it possible that I make a deb package out of the source ?
<[StingRay] > I know a lot of people are complaining. I could make a post and paste the link to the deb file.
<calcmandan> attempting to burn a CD in k3b. got a playlist of ogg files i want to burn, but k3b errors out right after trying to determind burn speed. Any ideas what I may be missing? The debug information is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8761/
<Minibnz> can any one tell me if a debian package will work on ubuntu or do i have to download the source and compile...
<Adek05> debian package works on Ubuntu, because Ubuntu is based on Debian
* SolidSource jumps out window of the Shanghei tower
<Jucato> a generic .deb package *could* work on Kubuntu. but packages directly from the Debian repositories might mess things up
<Minibnz> jucato: thanks... i am trying to install kannel on ubuntu... they have the option of downloading a deb package or the source... i built the ubuntu box for my previous application i was trying to compile but ran in to lots of problems... cant find a mysql header file that it needs to build..
<Jucato> !info libmysqlclient-dev
<ubotu> Package libmysqlclient-dev does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Adek05> so download a deb packae and install, however it maybe needs some files and you must install them
<Jucato> !info kannel | Minibnz
<ubotu> minibnz: kannel: WAP and SMS gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-17 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: any idea how to open a Word Perfect format in OOo
<Admiral_Chicago> wait found a package
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sorry... haven't met a Word Perfect doc my entire life...
<Minibnz> Adek05: they have stated the varuous dependancies.... for kannel i am in the process of installing these
<Jucato> !info wpd2sxw | Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> admiral_chicago: wpd2sxw: WordPerfect to OpenOffice.org converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-3 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> wow, its not in edgy, maybe its the repos
<SolidSource> Minibnz: adept should select those automatically, or have you tried adept?
<Jucato> Minibnz: why not install kannel from Ubuntu's repositories?
<Minibnz> solidsource: no not yet
<Minibnz> jucato: didnt know was there
<Jucato> :)
<SolidSource> Minibnz: well adept will take care of dependencies
<Minibnz> but now i do...  i willl.. :)
<Minibnz> thanks
<Minibnz> sweet
<Minibnz> jucato:  how do i access the ubuntu sepository :) i am a noob to ubuntu
<SolidSource> Jucato: do you the people.ubuntu.com repository?
<NightBird> I hope you mean the repository
<Jucato> SolidSource: what?
<Minibnz> yeah
<NightBird> I'm not aware of any ubuntu sepository..
<Jucato> Minibnz: install kannel using Adept Manager.
<Minibnz> cool will try...
* Jucato prays they don't go into suppositories...
<Minibnz> heheheh
<NightBird> Jucato, ah, is that how that word is spelled?
<Minibnz> if they do i dont want them :)
<Jucato> hm...
<NightBird> yeah.... I think I'd pass on that as well
<SolidSource> Jucato: people.ubuntu.com repository, not entirely sure what it has in it..but I haven't been able to connect to, just wondering if my ISP is blocking more stuff
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suppository
<Jucato> SolidSource: people.ubuntu.com isn't a repository
<SolidSource> Jucato: it is...thats no the entire address
<Jucato> SolidSource: it's a sort of server for holding ubuntu devs files, packages, etc. not for public consumption
<Jucato> (afaik)
<SolidSource> Jucato: well the interesting thing is that adept/apt-get/aptitude all check it, yet its not in my sources.list
<SolidSource> oh well...guess its not harming anything if it can't connect
<Minibnz> jucato: how do i use adept ( sorry for the noob question)
<Jucato> ah, APT might be comparing Riddell's key
<Jucato> !adept | Minibnz
<ubotu> Minibnz: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Jucato> Minibnz: are you familiar with apt-get?
<Minibnz>   yeah i know apt-get
<Jucato> Minibnz: the use apt-get to install kannel
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks for the tip Jucato
<Minibnz> k
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<kraut> moin
<Jucato> night Admiral_Chicago! :)
<SolidSource> Jucato: don't use any riddell keys....if that was directed at me
<Jucato> SolidSource: you don't have any kubuntu.org repository?
<Minibnz> i just discovered an issue... my nic has had a brain fart... everytime i reboot it's logical name changes... from eth1 to eth2 then eth2 to eth1
<NightBird> wow
<SolidSource> Jucato: yes
<LL_Hakaisou> !smartphone
<ubotu> A guide to syncing smartphones can be found here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86302
<SolidSource> Jucato: I have them, but it doesn't make sense for it to try connecting to a server not in sources.list
<Jucato> SolidSource: apt-get is not connecting to people.ubuntu.com to check packages, most probably to verify Riddell's GPG key (which you have added)
<aric> cant access swat after i install it
<SolidSource> Jucato: if so, I haven't been able to connect for a while to it
<Jucato> it errors out?
<SolidSource> yeah
<Jucato> when you do what? sudo apt-get update?
<asgard> sometimes after i have used kdesu i get an error meassge saying failed to launch kdeint ?
<SolidSource> that or aptitude, or even in adept
* Jucato has no errors..
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@208.187.55.228]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<SolidSource> Jucato: it just says it times out
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(AxL/#kubuntu) osiris : local machine is linux -> RDP on a remote machine
(osiris/#kubuntu) rdp TO a remote machine
(osiris/#kubuntu) correct ?
(AxL/#kubuntu) osiris : yes sorry for my english
<osiris> what machine is tuck in windows
<AxL> the linux one
<AxL> I can not go back to the linux desktop !!
<osiris> the local linux machine correct ?
<AxL> yes
<AxL> I just see windows
<AxL> and linux is "behind"
<AxL> but not able to go back
<osiris> ok, are you familiar with the ctrl+alt+f key terminals ?
<AxL> no
<osiris> or have you tried alt+tab ?
<osiris> try alt+tab
<AxL> osiris : first one -> nothing .. Second one -> change the progs of windows one by one
<osiris> cant you select a different windw, and kill the rdp session ?
<AxL> osiris : ctr alt Fn gives something
<AxL> but i have no graphical now
<AxL> i m in console mode
<osiris> ctrl+alt+f7
<osiris> thats the gui
<AxL> is thoh yeah !!
<AxL> yes thanks
<osiris> so drop to a terminal, log in and kill the rdp session
<AxL> osiris there is nothing to kill ... The aim for me was to switch from windows remote to local linux
<shampoonator> waah i cant manage it to get this ... userlist an kdm
<osiris> well, glad i could help i guess
<shampoonator> i want this userlist :(
<sjkwizard> Hi...anyone know how i can use pinnacle pctv in linux?
<AxL> osiris -> well .. in fact I still have the prob ...
<AxL> F2 give me the console ...
<shampoonator> but first of all another important question what group must i be in to be able to automount usb devices?
<AxL> But F7 I go back to windows and not the linux destop :\
<osiris> then go to the console , and killall the app that is running windows
<AxL> osiris -> do you think this is the only solution ? I d like to easly swich between windows and linux ...
<AxL> I can not spend my time killing  things like thjis
<osiris> well, without actually seeing your problem im having a hard time finding a solution
<osiris> i cant tell if your app is screwed upp, or just fullscreen and you cant get out of it
<AxL> osiris : well don't you know RDP ?
<osiris> ive never used it
<AxL> ok ...
<osiris> always used vnc for remote admin stuff
<AxL> Not easy to answer so ...
<shampoonator> well...
<osiris> but rdp aint any different than any other protocol
<AxL> osiris : yes ...
<AxL> osiris : but full screen make a little toolbar appear on the top
<osiris> if its your X session that is connected to windows, try a ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<AxL> But it hides the top ...
<AxL> So I make it disappears .. but I can not make it appear again ...
<osiris> so the window your rdp session draws is bigger than your desktop resolution ?
<AxL> osiris : now same size why ?
<AxL> ctrl alt back space works of course but kill all
<osiris> im just trying to get a grip on what exactly the issue is
<AxL> ok
<AxL> osiris : Yu know what I mean by "little tool bar at the top" ?
<osiris> i think so
<osiris> like i said.  dont actually use rdp
<AxL> ok
<firecrotch> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<AxL> Thanks for youir help anyway ...
<firecrotch> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<osiris> anyone here have polycom phones ?
<AxL> no
<AxL> #linux
<firecrotch> Okay, I can't find any program that will let me do anything with .7z archives
<firecrotch> Oh sure, now p7zip works, after I ***** on IRC
<AxL> osiris : maybe you can help me on my 2nd problem : I need to find a soft to decrease the speed of my ventirad
<AxL> motherboard
<osiris> anyone using polycom phones, i just registed #polycom
<xushi> Is there a language bar in kubuntu similar to that in windows, where i could switch from one language to another for writing ?
<compilerwriter> osiris I haven't used them yet.  I have however used ekiga when I couldn't get skype to play nicely.
<osiris> well, voip in general will be welcome
<compilerwriter> osiris yes voip is a beautiful thing.
<osiris> cant help it. i work for a voip company
<compilerwriter> who do you work for osiris.
<osiris> http://bbtelsys.com
<compilerwriter> I have a voip adapter for a second line here at home.
<xushi> i think  i found one in kdevelop , but its gray in the app installer menu and i can't install =/
<compilerwriter> osiris do you support facsimile transmission?
<osiris> it works depending on the quality of your connection and the fax machine
<arunkale> Hey, people. I've successfully installed Edgy on my PC. The thing is, I need to make some changes to xorg.conf and I tried doing 'sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf', and I get an error saying 'cannot connect to x server :0.0' -- what should I do about this?
<osiris> fax aint prommiesed in the voip world
<osiris> yer converting low speed data, to high speed, and back again
<compilerwriter> My provider supports it, although for another $7.99 a month, and vonage supports it.
<osiris> but vonage still has problems with it
<compilerwriter> I have never used vonages service so I wouldn't know about it.
<osiris> it depends on your machine
<osiris> AND your connection
<osiris> jitter and packet loss will kill you
<compilerwriter> I have and hp all-in-one and adsl.
<compilerwriter> I have had no problems receiving, but sometimes sending is a bitch.
<osiris> any all in one is a problem
<osiris> it does lots of things kinda ok
<compilerwriter> I guess lightyear has found a way to support it pretty well.
<compilerwriter> I like your wifi phone offer I would love to have about 4 of those handsets with my curren service.  That way I would not have to backfeed my house through a jack.
<osiris> they are unlocked devices, so they can be used with other services
<compilerwriter> That is good to know.
<osiris> the wifi phones that is
<compilerwriter> I am guessing that they would work in any hotspot they had access to correct?
<osiris> correct
<compilerwriter> Therefore I could take one with me to a hotel and it would be as if i were at home.
<jack_deltrino> does anyone use rdesktop around here? if so, why does (from terminal): rdesktop -u Administrator -p mypassword 10.0.30.31 not work? terminal services server is running on the machine
<osiris> correct
<jack_deltrino> the password doesn't transfer over into the password box, but the user string does transfer over to the user box
<compilerwriter> Do you have any cellular/wifi hybrids?
<compilerwriter> That would truly be the best of both worlds.
<osiris> no, the new ones will have wiMax, but no smart device yet
<Magic-Fx> Hey does anyone know any networking tools i could install that has a windows equivilant to send instant messages between the LAN?
<compilerwriter> ok.  I would love a handset that would only go cellular when it needed to.
<compilerwriter> Magic-FX are you talking about messages between machines or chat type things?
<compilerwriter> Osiris:  I could then have the voip forwarded to the cell and give everyone the same number.
<compilerwriter> Does your service have Find me follow me?
<osiris> yes.  there is call forward no answer, and call forward busy
<jack_deltrino> does anyone know?
<compilerwriter> How many forward numbers in the chain?
<compilerwriter> With my current provider I can do a daisy chain of like five numbers and then finally to voice mail.
<compilerwriter> soryy jack_deltrino:  I can't help you.
<compilerwriter> s/soryy/sorry
<compilerwriter> osiris: Do you know how to approximate QoS on a DI-524 by chance.  I have not figured out a way to do it, but I have been told by several they think it can be don.
<osiris> nothing quite like that now
<compilerwriter> s/don/done
<osiris> how to guess the values, or how to set it up
<compilerwriter> How to set it up.
<osiris> nope.  dont know how to do that one
<osiris> that looks like a d-link model number
<compilerwriter> That would be correct sir.  An older one at that. I may just have to break down and replace a perfectly good router.
<osiris> build a smoothwall
<Magic-Fx> compilerwriter: im talking about a chat type thing / being able to send messages to the other 2 computers on my LAN without having to use the internet.
<Magic-Fx> compilerwriter: sorry, btw, i was afk.
<compilerwriter> Magic-Fx: I think there is that ability in say gaim, but I am not for certain if it is commercial or not.
<Magic-Fx> compilerwriter: ok thanks.
<arunkale> Hey guys.. I've installed Edgy properly, but now I seem to be having some weird problems.. anyone want to help me out?
<xushi> If i install kubuntu next to an xp installation, will it automatically add xp to grub ?
<Chaffinch> yes
<arunkale> xushi: yes
<xushi> excellent
<xushi> very impressed
<arunkale> If I try to change my network settings from System settings > network settings.. if I click on the administrator mode button, i get the red border but it doesn't ask me for a password for some reason
<arunkale> and i cant edit anything
<arunkale> anyone?
<jack_deltrino> arunkale: it could possibly be a problem with how pam is configured on your machine. if it's not an unusual setup, then i'm not really, sure, but that's the first thing i'm usually wary of
<arunkale> pam?
<jack_deltrino> arunkale: yes, pluggable authentication modules
<arunkale> How do I get past that? Also, I entered the appropriate refresh rates and resolutions for my monitor using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but i can't still can't go above 1024x768. I have a viewsonic 19" widescreen monitor, and an nvidia geforce video card. Also kubuntu detects my monitor and video card as 'generic monitor' and 'generic video card'
<arunkale> any ideas?
<arunkale> i have an AMD62 X2 dual core processor, if that helps
<arunkale> I'm running 32-bit Kubuntu
<compilerwriter> Magic-Fx: did gaim help or am I remembering a different messaging program.
<kgx0> does anyone know why this happens and how to fix it: at work, when i finish using vim, i get returned to the console, but at home, it returns me to the console but i can still see the contents on the file i was editting in vim
<kgx0> how can i fix this?
<jack_deltrino> kgx0: it's probably a vimrc configuration option that clears the screen upon termination of vim
<arunkale> any ideas, jack?
<kgx0> jack_deltrino: but the .vimrc contents are the same for both of them
<jack_deltrino> hm, weird. i'm not sure then. are the shells the same?
<jack_deltrino> i totally know what you're talking about, so if you end up finding a solution i'd be interested
<jack_deltrino> it usually happens when i run screen on a bsd machine
<arunkale> I entered the appropriate refresh rates and resolutions for my monitor using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but i can't still can't go above 1024x768. I have a viewsonic 19" widescreen monitor, and an nvidia geforce video card. Also kubuntu detects my monitor and video card as 'generic monitor' and 'generic video card'
<dergringo> /join #dojo
<compilerwriter> Anyone know how to get an x-session going from my box when I connect from say a winblows laptop.
<jack_deltrino> compilerwriter: xming
<jack_deltrino> compilerwriter: and win(^dows) got really old ten years ago
<stuart_> Ubuntu says my disk is 99% full but that's impossible?
<stuart_> how do u check disk (space) usage on ubuntu?
<stuart_> anybody?
<jake_> guys please help my adept says""You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one." any command please?
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: df -h in terminal
<stuart_> thanks jack_deltrino
<jake_> please help
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: it thinks the whole partition (17Gb) is being used, but I can't understand how
<jack_deltrino> jake_: ps ax | grep adept | awk '{ print $1; }' | while read pid; do kill -9 "$pid"; done       if that doesn't do it replace adept with apt
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: *shrugs* i dunno, maybe it is
<jake_> k ill try
<jack_deltrino> i'm guessing my question isn't going to be answered :(
<Jucato> !adeptfix | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: well it reports 16 out of 17Gb used on /dev/hda2  but apart from installing some stuff via synaptic there is very little data on the computer (I even deleted the examples folder in my home directory coz it complaining)
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: how to find out where/what the bulk of this stuff is? Could it be a rogue beagle log or something?
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: where do you suspect it might be?
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: i'd go through an du -skh /bin   -> replacing /bin with /etc then /home then /usr then /var, etc.
<jake_> ubotu: ive try your command it says,
<jake_> dpkg: error processing kdebase-data (--configure):
<jake_>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<jake_>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<jake_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jake_>  kdebase-data
<jack_deltrino> .......
<jack_deltrino> don't friggin' paste in here
<Jucato> !pastebin | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: no idea. I just can't understand where it came from (or where it might be)
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: ok
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: well try what i said, because i don't know what's going on either
<_4strO> stuart_: open konqueror
<stuart_> this is ubuntu -- i dont have konqueror - just that stupid nautilus, but let me run the commands
<_4strO> :/
<jack_deltrino> i bet you it's being hogged up by /var/cache/apt/archives
<jack_deltrino> that's why i rarely mention non-commandline stuff because that alleviates such situations
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: wow home is 14Gb!!! Let me look in nautilus
<jack_deltrino> very little data on the computer eh...?
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: can't see anything other than a few small files
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: not that is displayed via the file manager :)
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: the file manager is merely a frontend to the underlying system. if you want to learn it well, learn the command line
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: ok, so what now?
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: so root around your home directory deleting stuff you don't need?
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: cd /home
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: was that a question...?
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: no, wrong window sorry
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: you know it's something in your home directory so make sure you don't have any large HD videos laying around
<smile> hi every body !! :-)
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: command for going up 1 directory level?
<smile> someone knows how to use Apache ??
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: no it's not that simple. something funny going on
<jack_deltrino> yeah right
<jack_deltrino> linux doesn't hide crap from you
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: so how do i go up a directory in terminal -- i thought it would be cd..
<smile> jack_deltrino hi
<jack_deltrino> cd ..
<smile> nooooo " cd .." with spaces
<stuart_> aaah thanks
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: any command line tool you need to understand more fully - man <program name> so man cd or man ls
<smile> welcome
<rada> hi, I tried to install firefox2. it was ok but connecting and nothing else
<smile> <rada> where did u find firefox2 ?
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: ok. The only non-empty directory in /home is logs
<rada> mozilla.org
<rada> smile: firefox-2.0.0.2.tar.gz
<smile> did firefox 1.2 works fine ?
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: du -skh /home/logs then
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: this isn't very difficult, search and destroy
<smile> rada: did firefox 1.2 works fine ?
<rada> smile: I didn't try
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: doing du -skh whilst in the logs directory ==> 168k
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: what am i missing...
<smile> u were working with which browser ?
<jack_deltrino> i dunno, it's kind of hard to guess though
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: what about hidden files. I assume linux has these 2?
<rada> smile I installed kubuntu a while ago :-)
<rada> smile: I just like ff from win
<compilerwriter> Stuart_ : linux has a blue million hidden files
<jack_deltrino> yeah ls -Alh directory
<smile> rada : :-) me too ..
<smile> rada: so u can't open internet now ?
<rada> smile I am on the net from kubuntu :-)
<rada> smile konqueror works fine but ff ;-)
<smile> rada: i mean u can open a http page ?
<smile> ok ok
<rada> smile ff finished with timed out
<smile> look u can use " sudo apt-get install firefox "
<smile> rada: but u will get firefore1.2 not 2.0
<rada> hm
<smile> <rada> sorry .. 1.5 not 1.2 :-) .. it works great
<rada> smile. I was given https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<rada> I followed but timed out
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: ls -Alh in the home directory gives a long list mostly in 4.0k and the like. Some (few) are things like 31 or 376 ie. without units. Is this 31 k or..?
<smile> i didnt try firefox 2.0 so i can't say wussup .. but firefox 1.5 is great lol
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: there's references to some things i've uninstalled with synaptic eg. azureus
<rada> smile yes I know I was using it ...
<rada> smile. and mic doesn't work for me, could you help me?
<smile> <rada> explain more ...
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: so still no sign of the missing millions
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: okay, well think of it from my perspective. i don't have access to your machine and all you've given me so far is, "i don't know where it's coming from." how would i know where to look?
<rada> smile so I can't skype. the same comp. in win mic works, in kubuntu no. should I set up somewhere something?
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: yeah i know. Which continent are u on lol?
<smile> <rada> maybe it's muted in " Kmix" ... check it and tell me
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: lulz what does that matter?
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: maybe i need a system administrator lol
<rada> smile. I have no idea what kmix is :-) but it was muted somewhere. it didn't help though
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: if you were trolling me the whole time, i don't know what to say, but if you weren't, i'd suggest you read up on bash and the wonders of the command line
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: nah i guess I'll google it tomorrow just to know what's happening.... or what's the comman d to delete everything (bar essential system files) from a directory?
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: bash = command line?
<smile> <rada> kmix is the sound control consol .. just type the command "kmix" in konsol
<jean-benoit> hello
<jean-benoit> any french here?
<jack_deltrino> stuart_: no, you really need to look stuff up online
<smile> jean-benoit : je suis francai :-)
<jean-benoit> cool
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: ok, thanks for the help
<jean-benoit> besoin d'aide pour kubuntu
<logan1> heres a weird one, Im on edgy and I just noticed there is no swap partition when I do df -Th
<jean-benoit> c possible?
<jack_deltrino> logan1: what does top say
<jack_deltrino> jean-benoit: no french
<compilerwriter> !fr | jean-benoit
<ubotu> jean-benoit: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<smile> jean-benoit : ok .. biensur .. c Linux :-)
<stuart_> jack_deltrino: ciao
<jean-benoit> je me suis mis a linux depuis 1 semaine
<rada> smile what's input-capture?
<jean-benoit> franchement je revis
<smile> jean : bienvenue :-)
<jean-benoit> a plante pas c'est clair net et prcis
<logan1> jack_deltrino: ?? what has a process got to do with a missing partition
<compilerwriter> !fr | smile
<ubotu> smile: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jean-benoit> mais bon je galre car je suis un peu drout
<jean-benoit> merci!!
<clinkz> hello
<smile> <rada> input capture is used to get the sound from another device like TV or VHS
<clinkz> does any1 here speak german?
<smile> jean-benoit : tu peu demander l'aide ici .. c une famille
<rada> smile hm not my case then. yes it was muted. first time I tried. but it's still not working
<logan1> hmm why is kubuntu not mounting swap, used to work fine in daper
<smile> <rada> chech the mic ... make it switshed
<arunkale> I can't access the internet using Edgy for some reason (I'm on Windows right now). I entered all my network settings correctly, but  it does not store the ip address in the 'route' tab
<arunkale> any ideas?
<rada> smile swtiched?
<smile> arunkale: u use wich modem ?
<jack_deltrino> logan1: i don't know if the other guy was a troll, but if you are as well, screw off. if you aren't, my apologies, i'm a bit grumpy because sometimes people just don't help me help them and top shows you swap being used
<arunkale> smile: i'm connecting through LAN
<arunkale> I've entered the rest of my settings correctly, but for some reason it just wont store the IP address under the 'route' tab
<logan1> jack_deltrino: top shows the same as free, nothing
<smile> rada : try it in a recorder program
<arunkale> it stores everything else
<smile> arunkale : so check the administartor setting
<logan1> jack_deltrino:  df -Th shows not /swap  partition so guess what top and free show, yep nothing
<logan1> no*
<rada> smile which one?
<smile> rada: anyone
<jack_deltrino> logan1: did you try mkswap /dev/<whatever partition is setup as swap> && swapon /dev/<whatever partition is setup as swap>?
<arunkale> smile: I did
<arunkale> It's just not taking the value
<logan1> jack_deltrino: not yet, Im trying to figure out why edgy decided to delete swap in the update
<rada> smile: I am not linux user
<arunkale> It's weird because I've used the exact same settings on another PC with edgy, and it works
<jack_deltrino> rada: ah, that makes sense why you are on this channel then
<rada> smile: but it doesn't work with skype echo123
<rada> jack_deltrino: :-)
<Woosta> Why does testing contain a version of mjpegtools that relies on versions of other packages that *aren't* in testing ?!?
<smile> <rada> use "Krec"
<rada> jack_deltrino: let's put it this way . I am not literate Xwindow linux user
<jack_deltrino> rada: so you're a master of the CLI?
<logan1> jack_deltrino: weird that doesnt work either
<rada> jack_deltrino: CLI is comman line interface? not master but more experienced than Xwindow user
<smile> <rada> i think that Skype hav this problem .. i had the same problem with Mandriva
<rada> smile: krec not installed
<jack_deltrino> logan1: then i'm out of ideas, your system must be supremely fubar'd
<jack_deltrino> logan1: that's like init not running
<jack_deltrino> nay, like mke2fs not working
<logan1> jack_wyt: everything runs fine, just no swap
<logan1> jack_wyt: ok swap is now working
<ubuntu> hello
<arunkale> How do I get Kubuntu to support 1440x900
<arunkale> anyone?
<tackat> 915resolution?
<_4strO> arunkale: put it in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<arunkale> _4stro: I did that, I can't change it from System Settings though.. the maximum I am getting is 1024x768
<arunkale> I have a widescreen monitor and things are looking a bit funny
<arunkale> any ideas how i can get that resolution?
<arunkale> if i install the nvidia driver, will the resolution be available then?
<_4strO> dont know
<arunkale> ok, thanks
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me setup a samba share?
<XVampireX> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<arunkale> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<clau85> how can I increase the ripping speed of kaudiocreator?
<busfahrer> Hi, I want to get all the KDE apps that kubuntu ships, is "apt-get install kde" a good idea to do that? (266 newly installed apparently)
<busfahrer> (I am already using Kubuntu, not Ubuntu)
<ForgeAus> um kubuntu-desktop not kde
<ForgeAus> (its another metapackage with everything? that kubuntu comes with)
<busfahrer> See, I already have that package because I use kubuntu. But recently I found out that I didnt have any games, so I did "apt-get installed kdegames". Now I wonder what other package collections I am missing out.
<ForgeAus> theres a few more, kde-multimedia kde-toys
<ForgeAus> just check through the kde-* packages for metapackages
<tuco> Morning all.
<clau85> how can I increase the ripping speed of kaudiocreator?
<SoulChild> hey guys,... i installed kde-core using the alternative CD but i can't see any desktop icons, is there a package that i need ??
<tuco> Alternative CD? Do you mean the Live CD?
<Trollinator> *kotz*
<SoulChild> tuco: no i installed a minimal text based system
<SoulChild> whats the name of kde's package programm like synaptics in gnome
<tuco> Man I wish I could help you. You don't see any icons you said?
<SoulChild> tuco yes
<arunkale> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SoulChild> tuco i know that there mus be a package that activates the desktop.... must be a libkde...
<tuco> hmmmm
<tuco> I am trying to understand the real issue here. Still fresh to Linux so you will excuse me if I can't find the right answer.
<SoulChild> tuco ... okay ,... i lll solve it by myself, thanks vor caring ;)
<Jucato> SoulChild: right-click on the desktop -> COnfigure Desktop -> Behavior -> [ ]  Show icons on desktop?
<SoulChild> Jucato: i ll try thank
<tuco> Well Jucato the saviour is here :-)
<Jucato> O.o
<tuco> Me I would like to install Beryl...but have no idea how to do it?
<SoulChild> tuco ,.... it s easy ,... just ollow the guide on www.beryl-project.org
<Jucato> tuco: the /topic in #ubuntu-effects has links to useful guides
<SoulChild> Jucato: it works thanks
<tuco> my other thing is: I have a laptop running a resol of 1280x800, and an external 19inch screen running at 1280x1024. I want to have the external screen to be the main one but can't get the right reso in Linux.
<Jucato> SoulChild: as for a GUI package manager (like Synaptic), you have a choice of adept (the one that comes with Kubuntu) or kpackage
<SoulChild> Jucato: damn ,... thanks ,..thats all i need to know ...
<vignesh> Hi. I get the following error after running alsaconf
<vignesh> amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument
<vignesh> any idea what it is ?
<vignesh> also /usr/sbin/alsactl: get_control:209: Cannot read control info '2,0,0,Capture Volume,0': Invalid argument
<vignesh> anyone ?
<smile> hi every body
<arunkale> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<arunkale> !truetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smile> my keybord can't type the letter "n" .. i use copy & past ... it works fine like root and in Windows !!
<stuart_> can someon please help with rmdir and rm?
<smile> <stuart> type in consol "man rm"
<Jucato> !tab | smile
<ubotu> smile: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<stuart_> smile: yeah I did, might as well nbe russian
<Jucato> smile: you can check your keyboard layout in System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout
<stuart_> smile: i have a .wine directory which is invisible via dir, but listed under du
<stuart_> smile: i need to nuke it, but don't no what directory i should be in to do so
<smile> Jucato: i did .. everything is OK !! :-(
<stuart_> smile: is the command just rm -r .wine
<stuart_> smile: from the directory level immediately above
<smile> stuart_: sorry i didnt understand what u wanna do !!
<smile> Jucato: any help plz !
<Jucato> smile: it's the ~/.wine directory right?
<smile> Jucato: ?? what u mean ??
<stuart_> smile: i found 14Gb in .wine via some du command. I didn't even no the directory existed becuase it isn't displayed via dir. Now I wanna delete it. I think I just go to my home directory (from which I can do a cd .wine) and type rmdir -r .wine
<Jucato> er sorry
<stuart_> smile: PS: uninstalling wine left this directory which is taking up space for no apparent reason (nothing ever installed under wine)
<stuart_> smile: what do u say Can i push the button?
<Jucato> stuart_: why not delete it in Konqueror?
<smile> stuart_: u can display hidden file in kde
<stuart_> I have only nautilus but i guess there must be an option there too...
<smile> Jucato: .wine is a hidden directory
<smile> Jucato: yah
<Jucato> stuart_: nautilus? you're on Ubuntu?
<Jucato> smile: Nautilus and Konqueror can show hidden directories
<stuart_> smile: yes
<Jucato> stuart_: not sure in Nautilus, but I think you can right-click on an empty space in Nautilus and select "Show hidden files"
<Jucato>  or maybe in the View menu
<Jucato> in Konqueror it would be in View menu
<stuart_> smile: it's in preferences. So I'll try to delete it
<compilerwriter> Can somebody show me the ropes with xming.  I am having trouble getting the hang of thing.
<smile> stuart_: in konqueror : view -> view hidden files
<Jucato> smile: he said he's using Nautilus...
* Jucato wonders if that means Nautilus on KDE..
<stuart_> smile: it worked
<smile> stuart_: Welcome :-)
<stuart_> smile: is it safe to leave the hidden files "in view" or will the system let me delete crucial files as a normal user thru Nautilus or Konq?
<sylverfox> hi
<sylverfox> i would have a question
<orient2000> Hi! I have some files I need to rename in konsole 0001_name.mp3 to 0099_name.mp3. I need to strop them to name.mp3 anybody know the commend?
<sylverfox> what audio format you recommand
<sylverfox> ?
<stuart_> smile: now I have space to install konqueror
<stuart_> smile: and maybe opera will decide to not crash
<smile> stuart_: hidden files are used by programms .. so u should better leave them :-)
<stuart_> smile: ok, thanks
<smile> stuart_: welcome :-)
<compilerwriter> Jucato: know anything about xming
<Jucato> compilerwriter: sorry, nope
<orient2000> Hi! I have some files I need to rename in konsole 0001_name.mp3 to 0099_name.mp3. I need to strop them to name.mp3 anybody know the commend?
<arunkale> should i install automatix?
<thomax> man rename
<thomax> !rename
<compilerwriter> morning tuco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orient2000> !mv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_6StringKng_> anyone have experience installing the xfire plugin for Gaim?
<thomax> https://sourceforge.net/projects/gfire/
<laurent_> hi, I'm trying to get a windows 2K to connect to this machine via a crossover cable
<laurent_> doesn't seem to work so far
<laurent_> 've been googling it for a while but no luck
<_6StringKng_> i need libssl.pc and libssl.pc, where would I get them?
<_6StringKng_> openssl.pc, lol
<compilerwriter> !xming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> _6StringKng_: libssl-dev
<Naamuis>  tell me how can i change to quakenet
<Jucato> Naamuis: you don't have to change. you can be connected to both quakenet and freenode servers at the same time. if you're on Konversation, File -> Server list _> New
<laurent__> 'lo
<Naamuis> 'lo
<laurent__> I try to connect a windows 2K machine to this Kubuntu system via a second network card using a crossover cable
<laurent__> doesn't work :(
<laurent__> I've been googling it for a while but no success
<laurent__> all the #kubuntu channels are inter-connected?
<arunkale> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<laurent__> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<laurent__> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !botabuse | laurent__
<ubotu> laurent__: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<laurent_> comon, I'm not trying to abuse anything, just trying to migrate from Windows to Linux ...
<Jucato> laurent_: just don't flood the channel with bot factoids. if you're not sure what the trigger is, please PM ubotu
<laurent_> k will do
<Schleppfux> hi
<Naamuis> just tell me the simple way to connect quakenet
<Jucato> Naamuis: File -> Quick Connect
<laurent_> Naamuis: www.quakenet.org
<laurent_> all info there
<_Johny> Hi everyone, I've got a question - What's the default font used by KDE 3.5.6 that come with Kubuntu?
<Jucato> San Serif
<Schleppfux> re
<MarkCh> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<_Johny> How to reset all the kubuntu appearance settings to default values?
<MarkCh> _Johny: reinstall kubuntu-*
<MarkCh> packages
<ForgeAus> I fixed my XP finally
<ForgeAus> dunno how
<ForgeAus> it just... fixed
<ForgeAus> now I can put interix in it
<ForgeAus> ... maybe
<cyt> I just tried Kubuntu, and it works so great. I can't wait to see the 7.04 release :)
<ForgeAus> hehe yeah I love kubuntu...
<MarkCh> heh, i liked kubuntu once. until i saw the light that is xfce.
<MarkCh> then kde never looked the same again. or at least it looked bloaty.
<Jucato> you're in the wrong channel :P
<chavo> he said bloat huh-huh
<MarkCh> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MarkCh> oh... sorry, thought this was ubuntu-offtopic.
<cyt> MarkCh: Xfce 4.4.0 is also great, but at this channel I love Kubuntu more :P
<fuel> xfce crashes!
<_Johny> MarkCh: Kubuntu packages, what do you mean?
<MarkCh> _Johny: kubuntu-default-settings
<Jucato> _Johny: try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings
<chavo> the default settings stuff won't get recopied to a user profile though
<MarkCh> chavo: would purge help?
<fuel> why does adept allow so much stuff be to cached... ? today i cleaned up around 800MB of deb packages
<Jucato> chavo: last time I did that, it restored most of the defaults.. like kicker...
<Jucato> fuel: it's an APT feature, not just for Adept
<Jucato> fuel: the cache is auto cleaned daily
<chavo> you can change it too
<fuel> also i dont know whether this is a bug....but i deleted the partial directory.....adept goes wrong
<Jucato> don't delete it
<Jucato> sudo apt-get clean
<fuel> Jucato: i dont know...... it did not get cleaned....
<fuel> oh! ok ok
<chavo> _Johny, did you run system settings with sudo at any time?
<Jucato> don't delete folders owned by root
<fuel> Jucato: dont worry i am not a newbie
<compilerwriter> anyone on that can help me sort out my difficulties with xming?
<renato_> x
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<BluesKaj> Coffee!
<Admiral_Chicago> i want some too...blah
* Admiral_Chicago goes to class
<BluesKaj> just getting my self in gear ...need some startup fuel
<chavo> I gotta couple sips of mine left
<chavo> gone now
<BluesKaj> hey gents, a small but annoying prob , I my songlist in an album won't list in the proper order after renaming the titles ...any suggestions
<BluesKaj> they are all numbered etc
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: songlist in what? m3u or something else?
<jose__> alguien que me pase el canal espaol
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> Lynoure, in an album a friend dcc'd me ...i looked up the song order on the net and renamed the songs from track1 , 2, etc to with the actaul song titles , but they won't list in the right oreder
<BluesKaj> err actual , order
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Last I checked, kubuntu wasn't a music app.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Are you in amarok or what?
<BluesKaj> no the files are in a folder on my desktop
<jhutchins> F5?
<jhutchins> konq then.
<BluesKaj> yup
<MarkCh> Blueskaj: they got autosorted probably.
<MarkCh> when you play them on an actual player theyll be sorted fine again.
<MarkCh> i guess...
<BluesKaj> I normally don't store music files in a player songlist
<Bonaldo2000> anyone know what it might mean if the boot process fails saying "USB disconnect" a couple of times? Mine has done that a few times lately...
<MarkCh> btw. its a bad idea to change music filenames. you rather change their id3 tag titles instead...
<MarkCh> since thats what music players see anyway
<jhutchins> MarkCh: Actually, what the music players see are the filenames, just like any other app.  They read the id3 tags from the files and display that info.
<BluesKaj> didn't have any id tags ...they were listed as track 1, 2 ,3 etc
<BluesKaj> no songtitles
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: I'm thinking that the folder was cached, and you may need to reload konq.  What does ls tell you?
<MarkCh> right. i mean thats what most music players display. the title of the songs, not the file names
<BluesKaj> tried that
<BluesKaj> ok , maybe amarok can make some sense of it
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Not sure which you tried, but what version are you on?  3.5.6?
<BluesKaj> amarok put them in order in it's playlist
<BluesKaj> yeah 3.5.6
<mek_> is there a base config command line tool existing? like a menue, to change the locales, the timezone, ... (like what you are able to set up in the alternate installer, but on a running system)
<Jucato> System Settings ?
<mek_> Jucato: like the settings you make in the alternate installer
<xushi> hmm, i can't find /etc/init.d/samba in kubuntu.. Is itnamed anything else ?
<Jucato> did you install "samba"?
<xushi> well yes
<ForgeAus> Jucato, guess what? I got my windows back!
<ForgeAus> so now I can switch between it and kubuntu :)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: should I be happy? hehe j/k
<xushi> checking..
<ForgeAus> well having it working is better than not... right?
<xushi> yep, got samba installed, configured, and running
<xushi> but still can't find its init.d script
<Jucato> hm... should be in /etc/init.d/
<xushi> i see now
<xushi> samba-common is installed
<xushi> but not samba
<Jucato> :D
<LycanNyc-work> Could not find mime type
<LycanNyc-work> application/octet-stream
<LycanNyc-work> everytime i open an app =\
<Dr_willis> hmm.
<Dr_willis> try as a different user, or better yet. make a new user, and see if the same problem happens.
<LycanNyc-work> cant waste time tryin a diff user
<grg> hello i ve a problem
<LycanNyc-work> this is my work pc and its becoming useless
<grg> someone can me help please
<Dr_willis> 2 min test... to see if its a kde setting issue or not.. if it works for a new user. you may want to try resetting some of your .kde config files back to default.
<grg> i am new on linux and i cant find my other HD
<Dr_willis> grg,  and the issue is?
<grg> :/
<Dr_willis> and whats on the other hd?
<grg> i ve 2 hard disk
<LycanNyc-work> oh dr0ne
<LycanNyc-work> Dr_willis,
<grg> but on kubuntu i cant find my archives
<LycanNyc-work> i can just try yo reset config files better then instead
<Dr_willis> grg,  the other drive is a windows drive? nrfs? vfat?
<Bonaldo2000> grg: It is not there when you enter the /media folder?
<grg> nrfs
<Bonaldo2000> ntfs?
<Dr_willis> ~ntfs
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<grg> tahnks!!
<Dr_willis> i always just manually enter the ntfs partition info in the fstab. this is such a common 'task' documented all over like here ---------->
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<grg> thanks very much
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: shouldnt his NTFS disk be mounted automatically?
<grg> now i cant use windows ahaha its ugly
<Dr_willis> now WRITING To ntfs - is a bit more risky. but jus reading the data is easy.
<Dr_willis> Bonaldo2000,  depends.  from the # of people i see asking about it in here.. it dont always happen.
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: ok..
<Dr_willis> I think dapper did not do it.. then edgy started doing it.
<grg> Dr_willis:  thanks i go to eat now i come back in few
<Dr_willis> but i also recall some how they were doing stuff wrongly - and only setting it where root could access them
<grg> Dr_willis:  ok how to join a french channel please ?
<Bonaldo2000> works fine on my edgy...but I have also enabled write-support
<Dr_willis>  - /join #whateverthenameis
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<grg> ok
<grg> :)
<Dr_willis> Bonaldo2000,  so you are using ntfs-3g? or the fuse stuff?
<Dr_willis> my fstab entry ----->>   /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    umask=0002,user,users 0 0
<Dr_willis> that mounts my one lonly windows partition. :)
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: hm, I believe ntfs-3g uses fuse somehow..
<grg> ook i ll back
<grg> ++
<Dr_willis> I never have looked into it that much.. I let windows read/write to the ext2/3 drives :)
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: I have follwed a how-to on the forums...quite easy actually
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: that is probably also better
<Dr_willis> 'best' is to dump windows totally. :)
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: hehe yeah...but difficult if you like to play games once in a while!
<Dr_willis> actually given the state of pc gaming... i dont play them any more
<MarkCh> good for productivity though.
<Dr_willis> games are for the weak.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: hehe. I play Oblivion and some soccer games...and thats about it :-)
<Dr_willis> Been Playing Oblivion... and it well.. looked purty.. and got  monotous...
<Dr_willis> and the $(*@&@ interface is idiotic. :)
<MarkCh> i do play nethack in linux.
<MarkCh> its the most challenging game ever.
<Dr_willis> RCTW:ET :)
<Dr_willis> nethack annoys me now that they patched out all the cheats. :)
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: with Oblivion you have to use mods...they make the game 10x better I think...
<Dr_willis> cant steal from the stores any more.
<MarkCh> cheating is for the weak :((
<Bonaldo2000> improve on the interface among other things
<Dr_willis> Bonaldo2000,  yep.. but the interface is still sucky. I use some Bag-of-wonder mod so i dont have to worry about carrying things.
<Bonaldo2000> ok...
<Dr_willis> tried all the interface improvements.. some of them were very badly written.
<chavo> All you need ET
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: I use mods to make it prettier and then a balance mod
<Dr_willis> just the fact that they made stuff like organizing your inventory and selling to the shopkeepers such a clickfest..
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: works quite good. But yes I agree, the interface is not the best
<Bonaldo2000> By the way, any idea of this problem I asked about before..I'll just repost:
<Bonaldo2000> anyone know what it might mean if the boot process fails saying "USB disconnect" a couple of times? Mine has done that a few times lately...
<Dr_willis> so i keep windows on the. and play obolibian for about.. perhaps an hr every week or so.
<Dr_willis> Bonaldo2000,  unplug any extra usb devices/gzmos? and see if it works> this on the livecd? or on a working isntlled system?
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: it is on a fully installed (and perfectly working once booted) system. It doent do it every time I boot. It is pretty rare, but very strange I think...
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: has done it two times the last week
<Dr_willis> Stop rebooting! :)
<Dr_willis> sounds almost like a bad usb-connector.
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: hehe, I could do that, but I sleep in the same room as the computer is in and it would be annoying to listen to it!
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Dr_willis> Bonaldo2000,  thats why the last pc i built i went for the "Quiet Case and fans"
<soulrider> Bonaldo2000: when i sleep my computer is under my bed
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: it could be...I never had any problems in windows though.
<Dr_willis> I got mine in a desk/cabnet.
<Bonaldo2000> soulrider: hehe
<Dr_willis> Bonaldo2000,  windows may just be ignoring the error. It likes to just ignore things. :)
<soulrider> Dr_willis: i have a hiddenbed ( http://hiddenbed.com ) so when i sleep its underneath me
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: that is true! :-) Do you know how to somehow force Linux to continue to boot if it has stopped due to an error like that?
<Dr_willis> a regular 'bachlors pad' :)
<Dr_willis> Bonaldo2000,  nope. never noticed.
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: ok...
<Dr_willis> ive had issues in the past with some machines when id boot to windows then 'reboot' to linux.. Windows had the PNP devices set up where linux couldent reset them
<Dr_willis> but a power up straight to linux worked fine.
<Dr_willis> but since your problem is not consistant... well..
<Bonaldo2000> Dr_willis: that is an interesting idea actually! It happened today and I had just been inside Windows! I will keep an eye out for if it is related...
<soulrider> Dr_willis: i have a problem you might be able to help me with :P
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  depends. :)
* Dr_willis gets out the magic wand.
<soulrider> i added a vga line to my grub so the resolution in my cosnole was nice
<soulrider> LOL
<soulrider> when i boot the splash looks normal
<soulrider> but when i shutdown
<soulrider> the colors are all weird and nasty
<soulrider> and sometimes its quite screwed up
<Dr_willis> i always disable the framebuffer, and splash screen.. so .. cant help ya much.
<compilerwriter> I am trying to sort out some issues with xming anyone able to help?
<soulrider> Dr_willis: ok
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  that ive used befor. :) heh
<compilerwriter> Dr_willis ok if I ask you privately?
<Dr_willis> given that i may have to leave at any time... proberly not a good idea..
<igorjr> hi
<igorjr> !kpilot
<ubotu> kpilot: KDE Palm Pilot hot-sync tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1887 kB, installed size 4348 kB
<igorjr> when i sync my palm with the kpilot, a nasty sound is getting played
<om3ga> !gamil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<om3ga> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<compilerwriter> Well then I am trying to get xming to connect to my linux box so that I have a full kde session.  I really want to get rid of one monitor and keyboard.
<compilerwriter> igorjr at least you are synching.  I gave up with my z21.  I synch it on an xp box.
<Dr_willis> xming has options to run a X app in its own window, or in its own desktop i belive..  i just havent usedit in ages. They had that 'xming wizard' that walked ya through it all.
<compilerwriter> Are you still with me Dr_willis
<igorjr> compilerwriter: didn't you mean z22?
<igorjr> i dumped it for an old, grayscale m125
<compilerwriter> Dr_willis I have tried the one that uses its own desktop but all I get is an xterm.  I would like it to work just like my desktop here.  I am not getting something quite right.
<Dr_willis> You proberly need to set up a .xinitrc perhaps? if you just get an xterm in the 'single big window' ya could try running 'startkde'
<compilerwriter> no igorjr I meant z21.
<igorjr> compilerwriter: i c, sad though, but it guess you got the usuall help, so i don't need to suggest anything ;)
<om3ga> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<compilerwriter> By God Dr_willis I think you may be on to something.
<VorelAesthyr> does anyone have a suggestion on alternate irc (ummmm) "host" than konversation or gaim?
<Dr_willis> i use xchat
<Dr_willis> then theres kvirc
<Dr_willis> OR the old-skool goodness of irssi
<compilerwriter> I at least have a screen that gets me to the .5 stage of validating.
<BluesKaj> hey gents , anyone use cdparanoia ?
<compilerwriter> It is not going any further though Dr_willis
<VorelAesthyr> thanks Dr_willis I'll have to try one of those
<compilerwriter> Is this a complication of having 2 complete kde sessions going?
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  not sure what you mean.  its Possible 2 kde sessions may be confusing things.
<Dr_willis> try a different window manager/desktop like xfce, or somthing lighter.
<compilerwriter> Should I try to go down to console mode on this box and then try again?
<Dr_willis> just try a different window manager.
<Dr_willis> would be simpiler.
<Dr_willis> I dotn have a xp box handy to test out xming.. so cant try it all myself.
<chavo> You should be able to run 2 KDE sessions, I've done it here
<chavo> but I'm using X on both machines
<Dr_willis>  But i recall issues ages ago when runing kde more then once.. but i thought that had been fixed.
<_eMaX> hi
<_eMaX> help
<_eMaX> anyone knows what to do if beryl runs at 100% and cannot be killed
<compilerwriter> I have selected fullscreen in the xlauncher
<_eMaX> every now and then (about once per day) my system makes a light "beep" and then freezes. I can stil log in using ssh and then even start a new X session
<_eMaX> yet beryl continues to run and eats up all cpu
<jhutchins> _eMaX: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<_eMaX> did that
<_eMaX> evne killed kdm
<jhutchins> did it quit?
<_eMaX> sorry for the typos my system is really slow here now
<Dr_willis> sounds like the video driver/berel crashed big time.. :)
<_eMaX> yes that worked and I could restart X
<_eMaX> yep
<_eMaX> I mean  ican reboot if  ihave another computer nearby
<_eMaX> but that sucks of course
<Dr_willis> beryl = 'not quite ready for prime time ussage' :)
<jhutchins> Yeah, well, that's why people will tell you beryl's not stable, not ready for a production system.
<compilerwriter> Then I selected start a program. I selected startkde in that window.
<_eMaX> this time I tried to actually "not reboot" to fix the problem
<_eMaX> it should at least be killalbe
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,   try just launching a xterm , then using 'startkde' in that terminal.. so you can see any error messages perhaps.
<jhutchins> _eMaX: Do you know which actual process is using 100%?
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  or try some smaller simpiler window manager like fluxbox as a test. to see if that works.
<_eMaX> yes
<_eMaX> beryl
<_eMaX> that is the name of the process
<igorjr> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<compilerwriter> There is a button that is for "Open session vi XDMCP"  whatever that is
<jhutchins> _eMaX: All I can suggest is wait for the next update.
<_eMaX> wow
<_eMaX> look
<_eMaX> from dmesg
<VorelAesthyr> _eMaX have you tried adjusting the properties of beryl?
<_eMaX> sorry I dont pastebin it would take hours to start firefox
<_eMaX> Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b0 on CPU 0
<_eMaX>  You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus.
<_eMaX> Dazed and confused, but trying to continue
<delmp> hello
<_eMaX> Non-volatile memory driver v1.2
<bonbonthejon> hi del
<bonbonthejon> hi delmp
<compilerwriter> bad font path element.
<bonbonthejon> oh, he left
<compilerwriter> Maybe in need the font pack from xming
<compilerwriter> or could I just use my box as a font server?
<_eMaX> ok giving up rebooting
<om3ga> arg cant send mail in evolution
<om3ga> reciving fine but cant send
<bonbonthejon> om3ga: is the smtp server setup
<om3ga> yep
<om3ga> maybe its gmail
<ckl> un pregunta como se utiliza el copete
<ckl> ___
<bonbonthejon> !es | ckl
<ubotu> ckl: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ckl> o.k gacias
<ckl> XD
<om3ga> can not connect to smtp.gmail.com sesion timed out
<om3ga> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> om3ga: did you follow the instructions on gmails site
<Dr_willis> you do have to enable the smtp support for your gmail account - i recall
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  XDMCP is normaly how one gets to the 'kdm' screen remotely.
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  i would also install the font packs for xming as well
<om3ga> im on ubuntus site using gmail with evolution
<om3ga> it maybe the port
<zen> hello i have to install java 6 from the shell what's the command?
<zen> any one knows the command to install java 6 from the shell?
<om3ga> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<om3ga> i just had to do it too
<zen> thanx
<Jucato> make sure you enable the edgy-backports repository in your sources.list
<om3ga> sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<om3ga> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zen> hi jucato it's me yes i did
<zen> how u doing=
<om3ga> you may need these also
<zen> ?
<zen> later ill pastbin my repos to see if im missing anything
<zen> can i enable mozilla plugin for java and flash player whit jave 6 and 9?
<zen> i got both plugins in repos
<zen> or i don'tnead em?
<igorjr> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<zen> so jucato we nead em or not?
<compilerwriter> Dr_willis I installed the font packs but that didn't seem to help matters.  I tried xdmcp thing as well and got one big xterm.
<eze> quien me ayuda con kubuntu
<Jucato> zen: what? sorry
<zen> once u installed java 6 and flash 9 is it good to put both pluings for java and flash in mozilla from repos?
<Jucato> !ar | eze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !es | eze
<ubotu> eze: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eze> ok thaks
<zen> eze como te estas?
<Jucato> zen: you only need to install flashplugin-nonfree for both Konqueror and Firefox. you need sun-java6-plugin for Firefox though
<igorjr> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<eze> bien
<zen> ok  well my abobe flash player was installed by firefox is that ok?
<zen> adobe*
<zen> de donde es eze madrid?
<blekos_> hi, my registered nickname is taken, how can i claime it?
<eze> no argentina
<zen> tu es italiano eze ?
<zen> originario?
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  tried running a window manager from within that xterm yet?
<eze> zen tengo un problemazo cun esto
<zen> che problema?
<grhimped> question, how do i enable sound in the fb? for mp3blaster and mplayer?
<bimmel> woher bekomm ich denn smbmount
<Jucato> zen, eze: English please
<zen> yo abloe espanol un pochito yo soy de roma
<bimmel> hups sorry
<Jucato> !de | bimmel
<ubotu> bimmel: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zen> on jucato
<bimmel> wrong channel ;)
<om3ga> ok i got evolution up it just wasnt asking for my password to send for some reason that was odd
<compilerwriter> How do I do that?  All I get is the background and the cursor no menus.
<zen> is it ok jucato that mozilla installed adobe flash player for me?
<zen> firefox did everything
<Jucato> zen: don't know if that will work though. you can try
<zen> java 6 is installed so i take plugin for java 6 for firefox then where is it?
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  in the xterm window type the name of a window manager.. like 'startx' or instll a lighter one like fluxbox
<Dr_willis> and run it.
<jhutchins> zen: Why would you even ask if it was ok?  Just run the darned thing and see what happens!
<Jucato> zen: sun-java6-plugin
<om3ga> !aim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<MarkCh> zen: it's ok. but the one on the repo updates itself, so it is therefore, better to use the ones on the repos instead.
<compilerwriter> kde tries to start up, but doesn't do so well.
<zen> ok thanx so ill install this non free plugin to then
<compilerwriter> startx didn't work well.
<swoke> Hello.
<bonbonthejon> hi
<patriciacaba> hello
<swoke> I tried to update nvidia module to latest, via wiki, and since I got "Segmentation fault" when launching glxinfo or beryl...
<zen> perfect only thing i hate 6.10 is buggy so i must click adept 2 times to open it
<swoke> Any kind of idea ?
<grhimped> question, how do i enable sound in the fb? for mp3blaster and mplayer?
<MarkCh> zen: why not use synaptic. i used adept too and didnt like it, so i ran synaptic in kde instead. but you must remember to put update-manager on autostart.
<alexixor> yo
<gherson> zen: your is son of whore
<alexixor> i would like to install e17 on my kubuntu box..
<blekos> hi, i am looking for a free dj program any ideas?
<MarkCh> !audacity | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<MarkCh> alexixor: ... go ahead install it. :)
<bonbonthejon> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<alexixor> i know
<zen> gherson what u want ?
<alexixor> i followed http://e17blog.tuxfamily.org/e17blog-edgy_en.php/post/2006/12/05/Enlightenment-Repositories-for-Ubuntu-Edgy-Eft
<zen> why are u offending?
<swoke> no kind of idea ? :(
<zen> mark ok i might use synaptic thanx
<zen> what's wrong whit cristina why is she offending?
<alexixor> but apt says that ecore1-bin cannot be installed...
<alexixor> any ideas?
<alexixor> actually it says that ecore1 does not exists...
<Cristina> hellooooooooooooooo my name is dicvreet   :) :) :) your is whore or prostitute
<Cristina> 
<Cristina> 
<Cristina> 
<Cristina> d de
<Cristina>  de
<Cristina> 
<Cristina> 
<Cristina> 
<Cristina> 
<Cristina> 
<bonbonthejon> !admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MarkCh> !language | Cristina
<ubotu> Cristina: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> Cristina: please stop that
<om3ga> !#string
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about string - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<om3ga> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MarkCh> om3ga: ?
<compilerwriter> Dr_willis I am installing fluxbox on my box now.
<om3ga> lol i was seeing if it would tell me the comand to list all channels in irc
<Jucato> om3ga: Window menu -> Channel list
<Jucato> om3ga: you can also use /list, but be careful as it will lag you down
<om3ga> ok
<thomax> om3ga:http://www.mirc.com/cmds.html
<om3ga> it wont show anything though just opens channels  with nothing in it
<thomax> om3ga: /list [#string]  [-min #]  [-max #]  Lists all currently available channels, evt. filtering for parameters.
<Jucato> om3ga: you use the filter to search for channels
<compilerwriter> how does one fire up fluxbox?
<om3ga> ok got it had to hit apply
<om3ga> <bangs head against wall
<cyt> crookshanks: try startfluxbox
<crookshanks> eh? :P
<CaptainApathy> what do I need to do to get scripts to execute on system startup?
<CaptainApathy> er... to get a script to execute on startup
<MarkCh> CaptainApathy: as in @ boot or at login?
<CaptainApathy> at boot
<grhimped> Can anyone please tell me how to enable sound in the framebuffer?
<jo89> ciao a  tutti
<jo89> i'm italian boy
<MarkCh> CaptainApathy: im not sure, as i havent tried something like that yet, but i think its on /etc/init.d
<surgy> hi
<MarkCh> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<milardovich> hi
<cyt> CaptainApathy: FYI # http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<surgy> hello ubotu
<cyt> CaptainApathy: "Making scripts run at boot time with Debian"
<compilerwriter> Well Dr_willis I tried installing fluxbox, but that did not fire up for me with xming.
<milardovich> 13:03 in argentina :)
<compilerwriter> kde tries to fire up but falters somewhere.
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  run a xterm in a full screen/desktop and type in 'fluxbox' , or startx yet?
<Dr_willis> or 'startkde' ?
<compilerwriter> I think I have tried that but I will try again now.
<jean-benoit> salut a tous
<surgy> hey guys i have a question
<jean-benoit> kubuntu fr svp un lien pliz!!
<compilerwriter> I set up a fullscreen/desktop told it to run xterm when it started up xming on my host.  I got an xterm and an X cursor then it crapped out.
<surgy> i want to run vnc4server automaticly when kubuntu starts
<CaptainApathy> !kubuntu-fr
<surgy> so i can access my computer from anywhere all the time
<compilerwriter> !fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jean-benoit> !fr
<CaptainApathy> ah
<jean-benoit> merci
<CaptainApathy> close
<CaptainApathy> oh well
<compilerwriter> How does one get to an editor from less, I am so frustrated I can't remember that.
<grhimped> Can anyone please tell me how to enable sound in the framebuffer?
<RagePrblm> Anyone awake?
<CaptainApathy> RagePrblm: no
<JernejL> hi where do i report bugs in kubuntu?
<Jucato> !bugs | JernejL
<ubotu> JernejL: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<JernejL> ok thanks.
<Jucato> JernejL: it would be good if you could find someone to reproduce your bug first before reporting it
<JernejL> i can reproduce them.
<RagePrblm> Anyone know the command to download kde desktop in the terminal, i bloody forgot it
<JernejL> like, &amp; in a hint box...
<Jucato> JernejL: I mean other users
<RagePrblm> i thought it was sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but I guess not
<Jucato> RagePrblm: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ForgeAus> kde or kubuntu?
<RagePrblm> is kubuntu not ubuntu with a kde frontend?
<ForgeAus> basically yes
<Dr_willis> ubntu - gnome + kde
<JernejL> Jucato, okay, go to kde control center, shrink the left treeview until you see a item with a & in the caption, hover over it to see hint window.
<ForgeAus> Dr_willis at least some of gnome
<JernejL> it should show amps as &amp;
<Dr_willis> i always install it all anyway
<JernejL> it's a bug.
<ForgeAus> theres lotsa Gtk of course but some gnomey bits still in there
<RagePrblm> aw jeez, i was right after all, thanks for the line anyways Jucato  I spelled it wrong in terminal!
* RagePrblm smacks head
<Jucato> JernejL: might be a KDE bug to file upstream
<blekos> i have a problem, the adept manager pops up a message database locked!! but i have no other adept manager running
<Jucato> !adeptfix | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<JernejL> Jucato, i don't care whose bug is, i'll just fill it whereever it pops up.
<Jucato> JernejL: unfortunately, if you file it in Kubuntu only, it might not get pushed to KDE. but file away if you want
<Sanne> RagePrblm: there are some Kubuntu specifics different from Kde, for example this one: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<RagePrblm> groovy, imma check that out right now actually
<Sanne> RagePrblm: this one was important for me, as I was accustomed to the default Konqueror behaviour.
<surgy> can someone suggest a good vncserver/viewer please?
<blekos> thnx it worked:)
<swoke> damn, since new install of nvidia latest driver, glxinfo gives me "rendering no" :(
<Jucato> Sanne: if you're using Edgy, you might have noticed that following that guide doesn't bring back the other profiles though
<RagePrblm> Well im gonnna read up on it a bit, cause right now im just getting acostomed to ubu, but I liked  the KDE intterface bbetter
<RagePrblm> bloody keyboaard
<Sanne> Jucato: I don't yet, I'm still on Dapper. Good to know, thanks.
<RagePrblm> ack!
<surgy> i want to set up a nice vnc server on my computer and make it autostart with kubuntu so i can access my computer from anywhere anytime
<Sanne> Jucato: do you know what to do for Edgy, by any chance?
<igorjr> is there a way of completely shutting down a session and beginning with a new one?
<Jucato> Sanne: http://jucato.org/kde/konq-profiles.html
<Sanne> Jucato: thanks so much! *bookmarked for later use*
<Jucato> Sanne: if you do upgrade from Dapper, chances are you won't need to make extra steps to get them back as they should be saved
<Sanne> RagePrblm: see also Jucato's link for Edgy
<Jucato> JernejL: your bug is a KDE bug, it turns out
<RagePrblm> Word
<Sanne> Jucato: ah, that's nice. Good to know in any case, though :)
<JernejL> Jucato, more info?
<Jucato> I asked other KDE (non-Kubuntu) users to confirm.
<Jucato> hm...
<JernejL> okay then.
<Jucato> ok might be a Kubuntu bug lol
<Jucato> go ahead and file it
<Jucato> I'll just link to it upstream if I find a bug
<Heavenquake> I have trouble with wifi. The computer I'm talking about is actually running Ubuntu, but nobody seems to be helpful in #ubuntu, so considering that it's afterall the same OS, and it's not a GUI-problem, I guess it would be legitimate to ask here too?
<CaptainApathy> Heavenquake: what's the problem?
<CaptainApathy> is the wireless device being detected?
<Heavenquake> CaptainApathy: My card seems to be recognized, installed and activated properly (I installed some fsaa-driver-thingy, which told me in /var/log/messages that radio was turned ON). But I can't find any accesspoints.
<CaptainApathy> hm...
<CaptainApathy> does fsaa-driver support your card?
<surgy> i want to set up a nice vnc server on my computer and make it autostart with kubuntu so i can access my computer from anywhere anytime
<RagePrblm> This may  be a strange question but does anyone know whether virtual pc 07 allows the scroll wheel to be used in the emulated os?
<CaptainApathy> Rage, no idea
<compilerwriter1> Yes I can finally get down to one keyboard and one monitor.
<Heavenquake> CaptainApathy: I guess so. As it seems to activate my card.. iwlist eth2 (which seems to be the correct interface) scan returns "no scan results"
<RagePrblm> lol well thanks for a response anways :)
<surgy> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<surgy> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<compilerwriter> Dr_willis the solution lay in getting the XDMCP thing working.  I finally found instructions on what to do to accomplish that.
<Heavenquake> I will be back in ten minutes
<slyfox> Do you also get this? Firefox crashes in Kubuntu.. ?
<CaptainApathy> slyfox: no, firefox works fine for me..
<CaptainApathy> Heavenquake: about the only thing I could suggest is check to confirm for certain if that driver supports your device.  if it does, try updating to the source version.  if it doesn't, try using ndiswrapper with the windows driver...
<WannabeNewbie> Is anyone else having an issue with the auto update? Mine is showing that there is an update available, my problem comes into play when I click on it, it opens hundreds of password windows all at once. Is there a way to get this to stop?
<CaptainApathy> sounds like kubuntu is detecting a whole bunch of clicks on the icon
<WannabeNewbie> That would be logical I suppose, I am also having the same issue moving windows such as this one here. Any ideas how to fix this?
<blue|palm> Hi, can anybody tell me if there is some way i can smooth red coloured objects in mplayer? atm all red coloured objects have HUGE pixels while everything else looks great
<CaptainApathy> hm... Maybe in System settings/Keyboard& Mouse, Mouse?
<surgy> no one here uses vnc?
<tuco> Guys how I can kill adept process as it seems frozen?
<surgy> tuco: sudo killall adept
<WannabeNewbie> That would be great except I can't click on anything now. This is starting to concern me... LOL!
<surgy> i want to set up a nice vnc server on my computer and make it autostart with kubuntu so i can access my computer from anywhere anytime
<CaptainApathy> surgy: alright...
<surgy> CaptainApathy: ?
<tuco> no process killed Surgy! and Adept doesn't want to start
<CaptainApathy> surgy: what's the problem?
<WannabeNewbie> is there a way to access the mouse control options from within the console/terminal?
<surgy> CaptainApathy: i need a good vncserver/client and then i need to make the server auto start
<CaptainApathy> tuco, you'll probably need to release the lock on the data file
<surgy> !fixadept |tuco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !adeptfix |tuco
<ubotu> tuco: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<CaptainApathy> surgy: alright... I don't know of any vncserver to use
<surgy> CaptainApathy: ok
<surgy> CaptainApathy: i think im gonna run realvnc through wine
<tuco> ok it worked Thanks surgy
<surgy> tuco: np
<RagePrblm> If I hit the close button (X) in xchat will it minimize to the tray on the top of the screen or close entirely
<tuco> another question :-) I want my internet connection to start automatically without me going into the wireless manager each and everyt time. How can I do that?
<WannabeNewbie> yes
<RagePrblm> ?
<frojnd> heloo, why media player plugin can't play .vmw?
<frojnd> it just play sound but not pictures..
<surgy> CaptainApathy: how do i add an application to startup everytime kubuntu starts?
<surgy> !wmv | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RagePrblm> frojnd, Im guessing you need some codecs
<CaptainApathy> surgy: System settings: Advanced: Service Manager (probably)
* RagePrblm bbl
<CaptainApathy> that or manually adding a script to handle things into the startup
<cpk1> surgy: what are you trying to start? some stuff you can start by putting it into /etc/rc.local
<surgy> cpk1: im trying to get my vnc server to start automaticly when kubuntu starts so i can always access my computer
<WannabeNewbie> /exit
<WannabeNewbie> /q
<tuco> anyone can help?
<CaptainApathy> tuco, do you always connect to the same point?
<tuco> yes from home...wireless connection
<cpk1> surgy: so do you start it by running vnc start or something?
<CaptainApathy> if you do, you can probably do an ifup on it and it should reconnect to the same server
<blue|palm> Hi, can anybody tell me if there is some way i can smooth red coloured objects in mplayer? atm all red coloured objects have HUGE pixels while everything else looks great
<surgy> spk1: im still trying to figure that out, im trying my windows software via wine first becuase thats the only program i know
<flake> how do i untar a .gz file
<flake> into a directory or by creating a directory
<tuco> I heard about autostart but don't know what to do really Captain
<blue|palm> anyone here have mplayer experience
<CaptainApathy> tuco: /etc/init.d maybe?
<cpk1> surgy: there are several vnc apps for linux
<Sanne> flake: in Konqueror should be an option "extract to subdirectory" under "actions"
<surgy> cpk1: ive been looking, i want a graphicle one and cant find one most are comand line crap
<CaptainApathy> or /etc/rc.firewall might be a good place to ifup the interface
<cpk1> theres an svga one
<Sanne> flake: sorry: that is in the right click menu
<surgy> cpk1: yeah but when i connect to it with vnc4viewer it is comand line only, i want a desktop to be displayed in a window
<cpk1> and there is also a vnc for X
<surgy> cpk1: have you used it?
<flake> i want to do it from the command line, I'm getting some sort of error when I try to drag/drop the folder from the extract
<cpk1> nope
<Sanne> flake: I don't know the exact command, but "man tar" should tell you
<tuco> what is that Captain?
<cpk1> gunzip is -xzf
* miza-x is away: friggin busy
<flake> thanks, I needed  tar -xvvf   filename.gz
<cpk1> flake: no... gunzip is -xzf
<cpk1> you can use -xvzf for verbose if you want
<flake> man tar gave me that -   tar -xvvf
<flake> or did i read it wrong
<cpk1> flake: gunzip is inflated with tar -xzf or tar -xvzf if you want verbose
<cpk1> a non-gunzipped tar is inflated with -xf
<flake> the manual must be wrong then
<flake> typo
<cpk1> hrmmm no, looks like the man says the same thing
<flake> i was looking under examples
<flake> first page
<cpk1> tar -xvvzf foo.tar.gz extract gzipped foo.tar.gz seems pretty clear =)
<flake> oh .gz file, well it still extracted adn is making
<flake> and it works
<surgy> vnc viewer closed with this error: "directvnc closed do to the following error(s): segmentation fault"
<blue|palm> can anyone assist me with a very annoiying mplayer problem that is keeping windows on my second harddrive still (i wont let go of windows till i can fix this :) )
<hatta> what's the problem?
<AMSmith42> Isn't the password for su the same as for sudo?
<AMSmith42> I can sudo, but I can't su for some reason.
<hatta> su is the root password, sudo is your password
<AMSmith42> Ah.
<hatta> try sudo su
<blue|palm> does anyone here use mplayer with an ati card and fglrx prop drivers ?
<hatta> not i
<AMSmith42> Thank you.
<BluesKaj> yup. blue|palm
<eilker> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<eilker> !vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 109 kB, installed size 408 kB
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: Red pixels... are they massively blocky when using mplayer ?
<eilker> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: everything works except for the colour red!!!
<surgy> i need help with vnc, i found a server call x11vnc and it is running nicely, but now i need a client, i tried sudo apt-cache search vnc and tried every client in that list and it seams non of them are compatible with x11vnc
<BluesKaj> no, blue|
<BluesKaj> no, blue|palm
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: what command line options are you using ? or gui options ?
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: please tell :)
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: if possible please give me your mplayer config file?
<BluesKaj> defaults blue|palm
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: ...
<BluesKaj> lemme look
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: thats not fair...
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: lol
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: and you are in kubuntu? using default window manager etc?
<BluesKaj> yup
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: how...
<Dr_willis> surgy,  kde has a vncclient built in.
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: can you please check what video driver you are using?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  or what os were you needing the client on
<surgy> dr_willis: i just found my problem :)
<Dr_willis> surgy,  :)
<Dr_willis> surgy,  did some RTFMing?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  at one time i had vncserver set up where it spawned as needed, and gave me a kdm screen. However the X sessions were not 'persistant'
<BluesKaj> blue|palm, OpenGL version string: 2.0.6286 (8.33.6)
<Dr_willis> perssistant?
<surgy> Dr_willis: but how do i make x11vnc start automaticly whenkubuntu starts, and no i just realized that after a connection is lost x11vnc closes
<BluesKaj> blue|palm, OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS Series Generic
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: Is that the video driver used in mplayer ?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  ive never had to use x11vnc. what are you wanting to do exactly? share the EXISTING desktop?  get to a KDM with vnc? or Both? :)
<BluesKaj> dunno , I would think so
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: and are you running it from command line or from the user interface?
<BluesKaj> gui
<BluesKaj> it's easier to click ,play
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: of course
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: are you using the one from apt-get install mplayer?
<surgy> Dr_willis: actually i just want to access my desktop from anywhere anytime
<BluesKaj> blue|palm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<surgy> Dr_willis: im actually in a differenty room now :)
<Dr_willis> surgy,  so you want a new desktop to Spawn when you vnc in?
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: Ive got the latest drivers... thats definitely not the prob
<Dr_willis> or do you want to access your currently running desktop
<Dr_willis> surgy,  either way has some limitations...
<surgy> Dr_willis: no i want my current desktop to show in a vnc client anywhere
<blue|palm> BluesKaj:
<blue|palm> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<blue|palm> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1900 Series
<blue|palm> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<Dr_willis> surgy,  enable the kde vncservice then?
<Dr_willis> kde has 'desktop sharing' feature built in.
<surgy> dr_willis: how?
<Dr_willis> But if the machine reboots it will get reset
<Dr_willis> surgy,  its right there in the menus.. :)
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: sorry to trouble you, but one more thing... can you check what video driver your mplayer is using? You can check in the options
<BluesKaj> blue|palm, you still ahve to config your xorg file , so I suggest you check out that procedure listed on the url.
<surgy> Dr_willis: i want it to always be open to a new vnc connection so if im somewhere else i can access it
<Dr_willis> internet -> desktop shareing
<Dr_willis> surgy,  then you are asking 2 different things. :)
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: Ive had full 3D accelleration with beryl/compiz running great before on this same pc (im back to kwin though) so i know my drivers are fine :)
<Dr_willis> a new vnc 'desktop' is not the current desktop.
<surgy> can i pm you?
<Dr_willis> surgy,  i hade VNC set up where when i vnc'd in - it would give me the KDM login. however that was NOT the current desktop
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: can you check what video driver mplayer is using? From the gui go RightClick->Preferences->Video
<eilker> ftp://localhost is working, but  ftp://myip   is not working....
<kunal_> hi all, i seem to have lost sound on one particular login
<kunal_> my audio works fine on other users
<kunal_> but while playing some songs yesterday, the sound just went out
<kunal_> and i havent been able to restart sound since
<kunal_> any idea why this could happen ?
<leafw> is there any way to get reliable sleep/suspend in thinkpads with edgy? Does feisty do a better job?
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: ive also been through that guide too :)
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: does your mplayer gui work 100% fine?
<BluesKaj> blue|palm, there are several, which format ?
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: if i run gmplayer
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: the gui got from building mplayer from source
<bonbonthejon> is there a command to find an ip address for a specific interface
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: with ./configure --enable-gui
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: mine crashes if i drag a media file onto the gui
<blue|palm> has anybody here with an ati card ever had any problems with using the mplayer gui?
<BluesKaj> are you using gnome or kde desktop, blue|palm?
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: kde
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: hence #kubuntu
<kunal_> which is the sound device in kubuntu? is it /dev/dsp?
<blue|palm> kunal_: i think so yes
<BluesKaj> don't use gmplayer , use kmplayer and mplayer
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: ok
<Sanne> bonbonthejon: maybe ifconfig?
<blue|palm> BluesKaj: does it provide all the same options from that gui though?
<BluesKaj> that's prolly what's wrong
<BluesKaj> dunno
<kunal_> so how do i check which processees are using the sound device? does anyone know how to use fuser?
<bonbonthejon> Sanne: i looked at that, not exactly what i was looking for
<BluesKaj> it should, blue|
<BluesKaj> it should, blue|palm
<Sanne> bonbonthejon: it lists my ip address for eth0, among others. What are you looking for exactly?
<bonbonthejon> Sanne: im writing a bash script, i need a command that will give my ip so i can do a conditional statement
<Sanne> bonbonthejon: ah, so you want only the ip then? Dunno then, sorry.
<bonbonthejon> Sanne: thanks anyway
<jhutchins> bonbonthejon: The "ip" command works on some systems.  If not on yours, this HOWTO includes a script that determines the IP of various interfaces using "sed" or "awk":  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<jernej> hi
<jhutchins> Trims it out of ifconfig.
<jernej> is there an alternate package manager i can use in kubuntu?
<kunal_> jernej: try the commandline package managers like apt-get and aptitude
<kunal_> they are better than Adept in many situations IMHO
<jernej> yeah, that's like swimming over atlantic ocean with no hands.
<kunal_> how?
<kunal_> the apt command does everything that any gui client does
<bonbonthejon> jhutchins: i found a similar way
<bonbonthejon> jhutchins: thanks
<jernej> kunal_: sure it does, but i won't touch console, it makes things easier to break.
<noryx> hey everybody
<noryx> i have one problem with my kubuntu edgy
<dvrj> hi! how i can install qtiplot in my desktop kubuntu without acess to developer deb package?
<noryx> could someone help me??
<jimod> possibly
<jhutchins> jernej: Dude, the majority of the power of linux comes through the console.  The GUI is just a skin.
<bonbonthejon> noryx: whats the problem
<noryx> i made some changes in usplash
<noryx> but it didn't work
<jhutchins> It's a lot easier for things to break in the GUI than in the console.
<kunal_> jernej: i was looking at kuroo.org, which is the portage frontend
<kunal_> it looks really cool
<noryx> but when i now turning off computer it don't make it :-] 
<kunal_> i hope someone ports it for .debs
<noryx> screen is black
<noryx> but it is on
<jernej> jhutchins: i don't want linux, i want kubuntu, and kubuntu and kde or whoever is responsible for adept should work properly. otherwise it should have a beta label somewhere slapped over it.
<noryx> i have laptop Dell Latitude C840
<jernej> kunal_: what is portage?
<jhutchins> jernej: You've got linux whether you want it or not.
<xero_> jernej: portage is gentoo's package manager
<noryx> jernej: it's package manager in gentoo :)
<jhutchins> You should learn a little bit about open source user supported hardware before you start making declarations like that.
<noryx> I had Gentoo
<noryx> is fast
<jhutchins> If you want an all GUI system with no console, run Windows.
<kunal_> look at the screenshots of kuroo... openusability has made a big impact there
<jhutchins> noryx: Yeah, but you spend all your time maintaining it.
<noryx> right
<Xerroz> I've used gentoo for the last 4 years, and its not really any faster than any other distro.
<Sanne> jernej: well, I use the package manager from ubuntu/Gnome, Synaptic, in Kubuntu. Needs some gtk libs, though.
<noryx> you have absolutely right
<noryx> Xerroz: OpenOffice is faster
<Xerroz> noryx: I'd be amazed if you actually got OpenOffice to compile...
<noryx> Xerroz: no. I installed bin package but it was faster as on KUbuntu
<Xerroz> very few applications will benefit from compiling to specific to your system, mainly multimedia applications which benefit from sse instructions and such.
<noryx> but what about my problem?? Do you have solution?
<Xerroz> noryx: the speed difference you experienced was more likely due to system resources being used. Understand Kubuntu is very generic. gentoo is built towards a specific platform. So it tends to be leaner while Kubuntu is built to support as much hardware as possible
<noryx> I know
<noryx> i had compiled kernel >;-)
<Xerroz> (I plan to correct this problem soon ^_^)
<arunkale> Does any one here know of any open source program that converts raster shapes to vector?
<noryx> I think that Ubuntu should use KDE
<noryx> KDE is better than GNOME
<kunal_> arunkale: maybe inkscape
<Xerroz> noryx: which is why we have Kubuntu
<kunal_> what is the windows equivalent?
<bonbonthejon> noryx: its about choices
<noryx> that's why i choose Linux: Windows is not so free as OpenSource
<noryx> I can use what I want
<surgy> my problem cannot be this hard.... GRRRRR
<surgy>  start x11vnxc on this computer and run krdc on the other computer mess around with my desktop then close krdc, and it closes my x11vnc server, i want the vnc server to remain open after the session is finished, i also want the vnc server to run in the background where i will never see it or have to activate it
<surgy> also i want the vncserver to start when kde does
<noryx> i had the same problem
<noryx> but I don't need it so I don't know solution
<Xerroz> surgy: is vncserver a service or application?
<Sanne> I'm going to reformat a partition on a serial ata drive (sda10) to ext3, it now has fat32, but it's partition id is already set to 83 from a partitioning stage already done. Is this procedure correct: unmount the partition, then do: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda10, then edit fstab to reflect the changes?
<surgy> Xerroz: its whatever, currently im using x11vnc which is a server program
<surgy> it was easy in windows i just add it to services had it start automaticly and im done, why is it so hard here?
<noryx> Sanne: I think that It should work
<Sanne> noryx: than you :)
<noryx> Sanne: of course then mount -a >;-)
<Sanne> noryx: yep, mount all according to new fstab, correct?
<noryx> Sanne: you should create reiserfs. I think that it is better
<Sanne> noryx: I won't ;)
<noryx> yes
<noryx> OK. I must go now and make my coffe
<noryx> brb
<Sanne> noryx: I won't do any experiments on that computer. It's my husband's who will have his first try at Linux. I'd like to get him the most reliable configuration possible, and from what I read, it's still ext3.
<Xerroz> surgy: sudo echo "vncserver" > /etc/init.d/vncserver
<Xerroz> surgy: should load the program at boot
<igorjr> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter1> Dr_willis are you there?
<Xerroz> surgy: read http://aplawrence.com/Unixart/startup.html for more assistance
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<fyrmedic> Is there a command to help e figure out what the MAC add. is on my wlan0?
<tsdgeos> ifconfig?
<fyrmedic> thanks
<surgy> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Dr_willis> kcontrol-autostart   is a handy package to install
<Dr_willis> well every 10 min the wife is hollering at me to go do somthing for her.. now the day is gone.. and i got to go to work..
<KaoticEvil> anyone know how to change the bootsplash screen and would lend me a hand doing the same?
<Dr_willis> cant do imporntant stuff... like hang on irc. :)
<Dr_willis> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Dr_willis> Hmm. :)
<KaoticEvil> err
<Dr_willis> wonder if that tool works under kde also.
<KaoticEvil> what about for KDE? :P
<Dr_willis> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<KaoticEvil> ty :)
<Dr_willis> i DISABLE that idiotic splash stuff.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> im hard-kore
<KaoticEvil> lol i like it
<KaoticEvil> i like it when my system runs good AND looks good
<Dr_willis> Its useless.. and you can be sitting there wondering whats going on...  while its scanning the disks.. or spewing out some error messages.. that you cant see.
<Dr_willis> that happened to me last week.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> dident notice the machine sitting there for half a day... still 'looking' like it was booting.
<KaoticEvil> i wanna add my own art to it
<chavo> Dr_willis, if an error comes up the splash goes away
<Dr_willis> Now the login/splashs's that have the image at top. and text messages at the bottom . are ok.
<surgy> im not seeing anything in kcontrol to change my autostart
<KaoticEvil> thats what i got
<surgy> and i installed that package
<Dr_willis> chavo,  these dident.. it was some hard drive failure.
<surgy> nevermind i found it
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> need a Kcontrol thing to make a link or script. :)
<Dr_willis> actually that may make actual desktop files.
* Dr_willis tests it out
<kubuntu> will anyone please giv me there choice of desktop so i can write a report for college thanks
<Dr_willis> yep it makes a .desktop entry in the Autostart dir
<KaoticEvil> hmmmmmmmmm
<KaoticEvil> maybe not
<KaoticEvil> ok, thanks Dr_willis :)
<Dr_willis> 0_o
<Dr_willis> heh...
<Dr_willis> ack 10 min till i gotta go to work. :(
<surgy> i added x11vnc -forever to my autostart in kcontrol and now im recieving this error The desktop entry file /home/surgy/.kde/Autostart/vncserver.desktop has no Type=... entry.
<surgy> can someone help?
<Dr_willis> no idea.. i would just use a simple script
<Dr_willis> not an  .desktop file
<Dr_willis> somthing like.... (2 lines)
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> x11vnc -forever
<Dr_willis>  copy to a file in the Autostart dir.. chmod +x it.
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. bye
<surgy> i made a simple script in /etc/init.d called vncserver.sh and in the script all it has is /usr/bin/x11vnc -forever and it seams to do nothing
<agente2012> hi all
<sparrw> i have a flash drive that is going bad.  i would like to do as thorough of a recovery of the data on it as possible.  what tools can i use that will retry on read errors and use something like ask-me-thrice redundant reads?
<Sanne> surgy: you need also an appropriate link to the script from /etc/rc<n>.d (where <n> is the runlevel). See 'man init' and also the README in /etc/init.d (disclaimer: this is on Dapper, dunno for Edgy)
<fdoving> Sanne: that's only true when you want something to start before you login. at login things are managed in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<kubuntu> anybody
<Sanne> fdoving: right, I assumed that's what surgy wanted to do, putting a script in /etc/init.d. I didn't pay attention to the any previous conversation, sorry. surgy, don't mind me :)
<Sanne> kubuntu: my choice of desktop? Kubuntu :)
<kubuntu> thank u how cum
<Sanne> kubuntu: I don't understand you... sorry
<kubuntu> how come you picked kde over gnome
<bonbonthejon> KDE is more integrated, more uniform look
<jake_> guys what command do you useto fix the adept?
<Sanne> kubuntu: ah :) I like the configurability of Kde better than the simplicity of Gnome. Also I just love Konqueror as a file manager and Kate as a text editor. There are some gtk apps I still use under Kde, though, like Gimp and Inkscape, which suit my workflow better than the Kde counterparts Krita and Karbon.
<bonbonthejon> !aptfix | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kubuntu> your rite there i am the same
<Sanne> kubuntu: also, somehow Kubuntu is (or feels?) faster on my system than Ubuntu, like, for example, scrolling large text in the editors kate/gedit.
<jake_> guys im new to kubuntu, ive installed it 2 days ago, and i noticed that after a couple of hours my machine getting slower and slower
<kubuntu> tru so so how wood u rate kde and wood u ever switch
<Sanne> kubuntu: as I'm spending a significant time of my computer life inside either the file manager or the text editor, those are important aspects for me.
<kubuntu> ok
<kubuntu> thanks sanna
<Sanne> kubuntu: I don't think I would switch (at least not as the situation is now, dunno what happens if the projects change). I used Ubuntu/Gnome once and wuite liked the elegance, but I'd still rather have too much config options than too little.
<jake_> guys anybody had the same experience with their comps?
<kubuntu> ok wot do u think of the over kde software like kopete and ktorrent
<Sanne> jake_: never
<Sanne> kubuntu: never used those two, sorry.
<bonbonthejon> kopete and ktorrent are good
<bonbonthejon> jake_: what are you running
<kubuntu> thanks bonbon and sanna wot torrent client do u use if u dont mind me askin
<jake_> ive searched the forums through the internet and many comments that ubuntu runs faster than kubuntu, so i thought i would switch to ubuntu but ubuntu cant install in my system
<Sanne> jake_: you can see with ksysguard if there are processes using up your cpu.
<jake_> bonbonthejon: im using only dreambook p3 191ram
<Sanne> jake_: you can install ubuntu-desktop alongside kde to get both :). You should then be able to chose your desktop at login.
<bonbonthejon> jake_: no, what programs, if you run too much it will slow down, and you dont have much memory already
<_johny> Hey guys, I've just reinstalled Kubuntu, but i can't login into the kde, after putting username and password i'm getting "could not start kstartupconfig, check your installation"
<metres> Hi all, I have a game (crack-attack) which seems to use the GTK instead of the QT library.... do anyone knows how to fix that ?
<bonbonthejon> metres: you can't "fix" it, you can install gtk along with qt
<kubuntu> any advice on geting Azureus working
<jake_> bonbonthejon: im not using too much program, maximum programs i use is 4 programs, but ive notice that when im browsing the internet there it goes my system getting slower
<metres> bonbonthejon : the game display has changed... I want it to use QT...
<bonbonthejon> jake_: did you disable ipv6 yet
<Sanne> _johny: just a quick google, so dunno if it helps, but have a look: http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=31577
<bonbonthejon> metres: the only way to change it would be to rewrite the source code
<metres> bonbonthejon : so it use GTK if it's possible..
<Kwipper> Okay. I am having a problem in kubuntu
<bonbonthejon> metres: if you installed the game and it needed gtk it should have installed the dependencies
<bonbonthejon> Kwipper: ask the question
<jake_> bonbonthejon: no i havent, honestly im a newbie, i have no idea about ipv6
<chavo> _johny, did you have your /home on a seperate partition?
<Sanne> _johny: also here, on ubuntuforums: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370196&highlight=could+kstartupconfig
<bonbonthejon> !ipv6 | jake_
<bonbonthejon> jake_: that should speed up browsing a little
<ubotu> jake_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Tibmol> ERROR: Unknown option: idp --- what does this mean---
<Kwipper> I am trying to install Kubuntu from DVD and when I get to the disk partition part (where you select how big you want your new partition to be) after I click on "Continue >" it does nothing. I have been waiting for the applicaiton to do something now for over 30 minutes, but it hasn't moved from this screen. The only option I can click on is "Cancel". Everything else is greyed out. Also my mouse shows the "waiting" sign.
<cefx_> okay, I have a really serious problem on a machine I have important data on.  Is someone free to dedicate their attention to it? I'm sick of random answers in #ubuntu.
<Tibmol> i get this error when i try to extract rar files...
<Tibmol> ERROR: Unknown option: idp
<bonbonthejon> Kwipper: try the alt. install cd, it works better
<jake_> it says "bash: !ipv6: event not found"
<Kwipper> The alt install CD? What do you mean?
<bonbonthejon> jake_: go to the web site
<bonbonthejon> Kwipper: download the alternative install cd
<bonbonthejon> cefx_: describe the problem
<Kwipper> Where is it at?
<Kwipper> Can I have a direct link to the ISO?
<bonbonthejon> Kwipper: look on the ubuntu website
<Kwipper> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Kwipper> I am trying to install Kubuntu. Does Kubuntu have an alternative install CD?
<cefx_> bonbonthejon: I followed the nvidia help page in ubuntu to upgrade my video driver before installing Beryl, and it has subsequently rendered my Kubuntu install inoperable.  Ctrl+Alt+F# will not bring me to a shell screen.
<cefx_> I cannot access anything.
<cefx_> I cannot ssh to the box.
<Sanne> Kwipper: yes, there's also the alternate cd for Kubuntu, I'm using it always
<jake_> i think my machine cant handle kubuntu, so im thinking switching to ubuntu, but when i try to install, i get the message" error in dameon settings, some themes ,sound may not work properly
<Kwipper> Okay.
<Kwipper> Thanks
<bonbonthejon> Kwipper: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<cefx_> oh thank god
<cefx_> i just got in via ssh
<bonbonthejon> jake_: try xubuntu, it is lightwieght
<chavo> jake_, ubuntu isnt faster or less resource demanding than kubuntu
<cefx_> bonbonthejon: thanks a bunch man, just so frustrated right now.
<bonbonthejon> cefx_: didnt do anything, but glad to help
<cefx_> bonbonthejon: eh, the notion that you'd focus on the problem and help was a relief :)
<bonbonthejon> cefx_: i tried beryl once, but my graphics card is poor so I removed it
<sparrw> when i use xrandr to rotate my display, my windows reshape but the visible area doesnt, so they appear cut off in the newly enlarged direction.  whats up with that?
<cefx_> i'm fearful that something else i did
<cefx_> is fucking up
<cefx_> i'm just getting a black screen with a small unnatural resolution
<cefx_> I don't know wtf is wrong
<cefx_> god
<bonbonthejon> cefx_: if you can ssh, and if you backed up xorg.conf, you can copy it back
<cefx_> that was close
<cefx_> yeah
<cefx_> thank god xconfig backed it up
<cefx_> heh
<jake_> guys i really appreciate your response
<bonbonthejon> jake_: i would suggest xubuntu, its lightweight, so it should do better on your machine than kubuntu
<aib> has anyone configured OSX style F9, F10, F11 style window viewing?
<bonbonthejon> aib: what do you mean
<aib> push F9 and you get smaller versions of all opened windows, easily viewable on one screen
<bonbonthejon> aib: if you want like expose, then look into kompose
<bonbonthejon> !kompose
<ubotu> kompose: full screen task manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1.3 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 432 kB
<SSJ_GZ_> kwin4 will have a proper, hardware accelerated version of this
<SSJ_GZ_> (In fact, it already does)
<Goliath23> hi
<bonbonthejon> hi
<Goliath23> somehow moving and resizing of windows is pretty slow on my pc. too slow for my feeling. I have a Nvidia 6800 LE with latest beta drivers. Athlon 2500+ (1.8ghz) and glx works ... but the 2d performance is way to slow I think. any ideas?
<Goliath23> RenderAccel is turned on in xorg.conf
<sparrw> Goliath23: you realize that most modern 3d cards have really shitty 2d acceleration right?  like, 1990-era speeds
<sparrw> Goliath23: for 2d accel, id take a 10 year old matrox over a geforce [anything] 
<sparrw> Goliath23: what you should probably do if it really bothers you is try beryl/compiz, which uses 3d acceleration too handle the 2d stuff on the desktop
<Goliath23> sparrw: it's fast enough on windows and I have the feeling it was faster on linux as well. with the same hardware. but that's just a feeling.
<Goliath23> beryl/compix is even worse in resizing (though moving windows is really fast) but beryl has other bugs I don't like to have aroung. I better wait for next generation kwin...
<Goliath23> i think that dragging a window in front of a firefox or konqueror window should have extreme trails on my kind of hardware, right?
<Goliath23> s/should/should not/
<LycanNyc-work> Everytime I start KDE.. or open any apps .. Could not find mime type - application/octet-stream
<pz51> Salut cher(e) ami(e)
<pz51> Comment allez-vous ?
<AMSmith42> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DaSkreech> Can I force the mouse to reinitialize?
<DaSkreech>  without the mouse? :)
<AMSmith42> lol Interesting.
* miza-x is back.
<pulaski> hello
<pulaski> I was using adept manager to grap the democracyler and it crashed with a messag something to the effect that "changes could not be committed....."
<pulaski> when I try to run it again I get a message: "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<pulaski> yes that is the problem and I will try that
<pulaski> thank you ubotu
<bonbonthejon> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<squall9900> hellp me i n00b
<AMSmith42> Is there a Belarc-ish program that will tell me which chipset I have?
<DaSkreech> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bonbonthejon> AMSmith42: chipset for what
<bonbonthejon> squall9900: tell us the problem
<AMSmith42> bonbonthejon: Motherboard
<bonbonthejon> AMSmith42: "sudo lshw" will give lots of hardware info
<AMSmith42> Thank you.
<pulaski> hmmm Thanks aga ubotu, It seemed to continue installing the app I wanted but left me with the cryptic message: "Errors were encountered while processing: semantic"
<pulaski> thou it looks like my app got set up ok.
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech>  Why can't I mkdir somedir-*/newdir ?
<squall9900> my movies have pitcher but no sound
<pulaski> I'm going to try the app...seemst to be working... thanks again ubotu
<bonbonthejon> squall9900: what file type, what player
<smile> hi
<sparrw> DaSkreech: does somedir-* evaulate to more than one dir?
<bonbonthejon> hi smile
<DaSkreech> What should I do if X starts up and the mouse works but when the DM kicks in it dies?
<DaSkreech> sparrw: Yes
<smile> i hav a problem in my keybord ... i can write the letter " n" .... i use cop & past !!
<sparrw> DaSkreech: if so, try this:  for i in somedir-*; do mkdir $i/newdir; done
<smile> it works fine in windows !
<squall9900>  avi and kaffeine
<DaSkreech> sparrw: Ok :)
<bonbonthejon> !avi me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avi me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpAwN> !avi | bonbonthejon
<ubotu> bonbonthejon: please see above
<DaSkreech> sparrw: want to help with the mouse ? :)
<bonbonthejon> !avi | squall9900
<ubotu> squall9900: please see above
<sparrw> DaSkreech: sorry, no clue
<squall9900> yes avi
<timster> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<squall9900> i download it
<bonbonthejon> !avi | squall9900
<ubotu> squall9900: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> I_Eat_Plastic: you are going to be sick
<I_Eat_Plastic> DaSkreech: Just a little.
<squall9900> but mpg and mpeg work but have no sound
<_johny> You know a command for add a user to all the groups?
<bonbonthejon> _johny: add a user to all groups, that sounds like a security threat
<_johny> bonbonthejon: uhm
<squall9900> sorry got to go but thanks for the help
<_johny> bonbonthejon: It's not reccomended?
<adry90> hi
<bonbonthejon> _johny: what are you trying to do that you need to be in all the user groups
<bonbonthejon> hi adry90
<I_Eat_Plastic> !nvidia
<adry90> i'm italian...are there another italian?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bonbonthejon> !it | adry90
<ubotu> adry90: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<highbrow> is it true that nvidia is more linux friendly then ati?
<I_Eat_Plastic> highbrow: Indeed
<I_Eat_Plastic> ATI makes the most horrible drivers in the world.
<highbrow> ok
<I_Eat_Plastic> Windows and *nix alike.
<igorjr> hi
<igorjr> if have a problem with the video-playback of an mpg file
<igorjr> it's really slow and shabby
<igorjr> got anybody a suggestion?
<igorjr> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joel> nvidia linux friendly? my gut get quesy saying that >:)
<DaSkreech> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<|Cugel|> People, whenever I start kate etc. from the command line I get a warning message "WARNING: Pixmap not found for mimetype application/pgp-keys"  -- anyone know what it means or how I can fix that?
<bonbonthejon> |Cugel|: you dont have an icon for pgp-keys, you can ignore it
<chavo> |Cugel|, all kde apps spit out a lot of harmless errors on commandline, run kdebugdialog and press unselect all, to turn this off
<|Cugel|> Yeah I know, thanks anyway -- I just hate those little warnings :-)
<chavo> |Cugel|, you can turn them off ^^^
<|Cugel|> Indeed -- thanks.
<joel> ...but, their [nvidias driver]  is evolving at least.
<joel> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/    <--- now that's linux friendly!
<joel> *wails* But oh, Intel! Why do you start with EFI?! The horror! waaaah!
<bonbonthejon> chavo: i tried that but i still get errors starting kate, does it only work after restart
<chavo> bonbonthejon, it should work immediately, as long as you hit ok or apply also
<chavo> bonbonthejon, there are some other errors that x may throw out also
<bonbonthejon> chavo: ah, its x errors
<Ret1n4l> anyone have icons in feisty's system settings that are the default blank icon?
<chavo> which are just as harmless
<chavo> bonbonthejon, they come from unused Devide sections in your xorg.conf
<chavo> Device*
<bonbonthejon> chavo: gotcha
<chavo> such as the tablet
<chavo> comment them out and they errors should go away
<ciberparque> hello , friends
<chavo> helloo!
<|Cugel|> hello ciber.
<ciberparque> anyone here know how install the hydrogen in the kubuntu?
<Ret1n4l> hello, everyone.
<ciberparque> hello , retn
<ciberparque> do you know how to install the hydrogen in the kubuntu?
<bonbonthejon> !hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Simple drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (edgy), package size 3267 kB, installed size 9192 kB
<Ret1n4l> hey, ciber*
<Ret1n4l> do you know of a way to set my icon right in system settings for wine?
<frojnd> has anyone had similar problem than me: I can't play vmw files with embedded mplayer plugin... what codecs do I need to install especially for mplayer to play vmw files?
<bonbonthejon> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Ret1n4l> you may also find help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jake_> hello again guys, since my comp is running slower in kubuntu im planning to install the lightweight version the xubuntu, but my cd reading is poor too, ive read through xubuntu website that its possible to install xubuntu if you're running kubuntu or ubuntu, my question nowthat it is possible to uninstall kubuntu after the installation?
<Admiral_Chicago> jake_: xubuntu-desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop in a konsole
<me2win> jake_: if you download the package xubuntu-desktop, thatll do it for ya. Might wanna try regular ubuntu too before going all the way to xubuntu.
<jake_> Admiral_Chicago: i mean is it possible to uninstall the kubuntu desktop after i install the xubuntu? beacause im running out of space
<Admiral_Chicago> jake_: yup. sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<gemidjy> in feisty, how do u enable/disable the new double click icon effect ?
<jake_> ive tried to install ubuntu but it it didnt work, maybe my video card doesntfit
<Admiral_Chicago> jake_: sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop is even better
<Admiral_Chicago> gemidjy: not sure, try #ubuntu+1
<gemidjy> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<jake_> Admiral_Chicago: but it only uninstalls kubuntu desktop how about the other apps?
<Admiral_Chicago> jake_: its a meta package. it will do the other apps as well
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: No it wont
<DaSkreech> aptitude will oh .. wait
<DaSkreech>  just caught up :)
<frojnd> how should I rename those 2 repos so I can update and get new packages: 1) deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main 2) deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ edgy-seveas list_of_sections
<DaSkreech> jake_: You can try sudo aptitude remove kdelib4c2a
<DaSkreech> that will blow away all of KDE
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: haha.
<me2win> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: have you tried sudo apt-get update
<CShadowRun> anyone know of any virtual dvd drive software for linux?
<frojnd> Admiral_Chicago: yes but there was an error
<CShadowRun> so i can load a iso image like a normal cd (Virtual CloneDrive is a windows example)
<jake_> Admiral_Chicago: ok thanx ill post it here ifi will succed, btw, if xubuntu is lights does it mean that u have a limited apps to use?
<thomax> CShadowRun: mount -t iso9660 -o loop image.iso /mnt/isoimage
<Admiral_Chicago> jake_: yes and no. you can use as little or as many apps you want. you can run amarok on xubuntu for example but its not installed
<CShadowRun> [thomax-> thanks
<jake_> or it runs exactlylike ubuntuor kubuntu?
<thomax> CShadowRun: np
<Admiral_Chicago> no installed by default*
<frojnd> Admiral_Chicago: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8829/
<jake_> Admiral_Chicago:"yes and no. you can use as little or as many apps you want. you can run amarok on xubuntu for example but its not installed" sorry i dont understand
<Admiral_Chicago> jake_: that means you will start with a smaller base, but you can install programs on top of it.
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: looking now
<me2win> jake_: you can run as many apps as you want with xubuntu, but by default not too many will come on it, to prevent people who have smaller hard drives from overloading witht hings they dont need. it has a smaller install base you can expand easier
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jake_> ah ok, thanx guys
<frojnd> Admiral_Chicago: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8830/
<Ret1n4l> ok. thanks for talking. I'll pass on the fix when I figure it out
<Gh0st75> hi, what program do most folks use for their ipods in kubuntu?
<crdlb> Gh0st75, amarok ?
<Admiral_Chicago> what i would use
<Gh0st75> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8831/\
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8831/
<Admiral_Chicago> second one.
<jake_> my machine laptop is DreamBook PIII 191 with savage mmx, does it fit with xubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> then do sudo apt-get update
<johey> How can I change the default web browser to Firefox?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea. probably
<Admiral_Chicago> johey: go to system setting >> default applications
<sparrw> jake_: xubuntu should run on almost anything  :)  are you having problems?
<Admiral_Chicago> then look at web browser and put this command firefox -remote "openURL(%u,new-tab)"
<johey> Admiral_Chicago: Ah. Smart. :)
<me2win> anybody know how i can set knetwork manager to remember my wpa keys so i dont have to reset them everytime
<I_Eat_Plastic> Is it possible to reset your root password?
<sparrw> I_Eat_Plastic: yes
<jake_> no, im just planning to install xubuntu, im kubuntu now but my comp getting slower after a couple of hour
<I_Eat_Plastic> sparrw: Please tell me how, I've just installed, and It seems the root pw is missing
<frojnd> Admiral_Chicago: again some error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8832/ even though I tryed: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466  and than gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add - which is on official page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<johey> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks alot! It works nice.
<sparrw> I_Eat_Plastic: there is no root pw on normal kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> johey: good
<sparrw> I_Eat_Plastic: and there shouldnt ever be
<jake_> sparrw:no, im just planning to install xubuntu, im running kubuntu now but my comp getting slower after a couple of hour
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: hmm, the repositories may be down
<frojnd> ok I'll try another ones
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: wait nvm
<sparrw> jake_: should work fine.  there are other window managers you could use as well, you dont have to switch to a different *ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm a fool, forgot to do something
<I_Eat_Plastic> sparrw: Well, i'm locked out of su. That's my real problem.
<sparrw> I_Eat_Plastic: sudo -i
<jake_> sparrw: what do youmean?
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: why are you using Seveas' repository (so i can put the right information)
<frojnd> Admiral_Chicago: couse there are w32codecs
<frojnd> couse, I can't play vmw files with mplayer embedded plugin
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: kk sec
<tjansson> Every time I upload anything in Firefox the filemanager shows all the hidden files which is very annoying -- how do I turn it off?
<sparrw> jake_: replacing kubuntu-desktop with xubuntu-desktop really just changes the default window manager and desktop environment.  you can stop using kde without actually deleting it.  start up adept and install the "icewm" or "openbox" packages, then when you log in next time use the SESSIONS menu to pick the new wm
<sparrw> jake_: there are official ubuntu "versions" for gnome, kde, and xfce.  but there are dozens of other window managers you can try without switching ubuntus
<Sanne> tjansson: do you mean in Konqueror? Menu, View, Show Hidden Files, or F11
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8834/
<Admiral_Chicago> that one
<tjansson> Sanne: No in the filemanager which firefox uses - I guess it is nautilus eventhough I run kubuntu
<jake_> sparrw: oh sorry, im new to linux world, now its clear, but how do get this WMs?
<igorjr> !ati
<Sanne> tjansson: the file open and save dialogs?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuco> Guys something funny here. When I open Firefox or an application x, the icon in question appears in the window on the panel. But then it dissapears and I can't click on the icon again, even thougheverything that is still open shows up in the window!
<tjansson> Sanne: yes exept that I noticed it when attaching files to an email on gmail
<tuco> I want to have the icons again all fully displayed on the panel
<Kurtber> I have just installed Kubuntu 6.06. Wireless Assistant finds my network, but can't connect to it, even though I have entered the correct key (I checked several times)...
<frojnd> Admiral_Chicago: tnx
<Admiral_Chicago> it work?
<jake_> sparrw: after i installed those WMs where can i modifyit?
<Gh0st75> hmm, amarok tells me the ipod is a read only file system
<Sanne> tjansson: in the gnome file dialogs, try to right click in the file view area, there should be an option.
<otranto00> sera
<otranto00> qualcuno c'e'?
<otranto00> per aiutarmi=
<otranto00> =?
<tuco> Anybody can help :-(?
<tjansson> Sanne: great! that was it! :D thx alot - hope it will save the setting when closing :D
<Sanne> tjansson: I'm using the firefox standard dialogs though, like them better.
<otranto00> sorry
<otranto00> for kubuntu italy?
<sparrw> jake_: on the login screen, click 'sessions' (or 'options', i forget which) and youll see it
<Admiral_Chicago> tuco: ask
<Admiral_Chicago> !it
<kwipper> I just got  kubuntu installed
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tuco> I did Admiral :-)
<tjansson> Sanne: how do you change them?
<kwipper> What is the best way to install nvidia drivers?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh, hmm, not sure how to help. just saw it
<tuco> Cam I get help Admiral?
<kwipper> Is it as simple as going to Nvidia's website, downloading the driver executable, clicking on it, then following the on-screen prompts to get everything set up?
<tjansson> Sanne: and btw it did save the setting when restarting firefox
<jake_> ok thanx brb
<Sanne> tjansson: I'll guide you (I hope it works for you, I have the manually installed firefox from mozilla org). Type "about:config" in firefox location bar (no quotes)
<surgy> i figured out my vnc problem, seams like kde had everything i needed preinstalled, i just had to check two boxes
<eean> kwipper: I've never done it on kubuntu... but I'm sure if you google there's a step by step guide
<tjansson> Sanne: great :D, what setting need to be altered?
<surgy> !nvidia | kwipper
<ubotu> kwipper: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuco> I just can't get the icons on the panel back...they are in the small window but are not displayed along the panel anymore.
<Sanne> type in the Filter line: platform_file_picker
<surgy> kwipper just follow the how to and its easy
<Sanne> tjansson: type in the Filter line: platform_file_picker
<Sanne> tjansson: change Value to false
<Sanne> tjansson: should work right away
<tuco> damn it came back by itself...Huuuuh!
<tjansson> Sanne: It did! that was great:D
<kwipper> The instructions ask me for "Synaptic Package Manager"
<kwipper> I don't have that application
<surgy> kwipper use adept
<surgy> kwipper: it does the sma ething
<Sanne> tjansson: cool, eh? ;) I like that one better, but I must admit I do miss the bookmarks.
<surgy> kwipper basicly you allready have the restricted modules unlocked so you can skip the part about the restricted repos
<Kurtber> Where can I find a troubleshooting guide for network problems in Kubuntu?
<sparrw> what other WMs can/do use KDE's menu files?
<tjansson> Sanne: It is much prettier and fits KDE better
<tjansson> :D
<Sanne> tjansson: that's what I think also :)
<I_Eat_Plastic> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<surgy> I_Eat_Plastic: nice nick
<excitatory> is it possible (and if so, is it safe) to mount a folder on a second hard drive in /media.  for example, mount the 'audio' folder on /dev/hde1 to /media/audio.  and then maybe mounting /dev/hde1/video to /media/video.  or is this better achieved through symlinks.. or?
<I_Eat_Plastic> surgy: Thank you. :] 
<surgy> excitatory: i think thats preference and doesnt matter either way
<chavo> excitatory, you're going to have to use symlinks
<Sanne> excitatory: I don't think you can mount folders. If you want to access a folder under another point in the file system, I would indeed use symlinks, I'll do that also for some folders.
<_6StringKng_> so I changed resoultions when logged in as root, now my normal users resolution is crewed up and I cant change it back
<_6StringKng_> screwed*
<Kurtber> My network problem looks like this one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wlassistant/+bug/64841,
<Kurtber> But when I write "sudo ifup ra0" I'm only told "ifup: interface ra0 already  configured".
<Kurtber> I still can't connect to my wireless network...
<Kurtber> Can anyone help me?
<surgy> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<excitatory> surgy, chavo, Sanne, thank you.
<surgy> excitatory: np
<Sanne> excitatory: you're welcome :)
<aztun> hi all
<aztun> is there any place to sugges packages that Id like to be on repos on next release
<aztun> ??
<Kurtber> When I write "sudo dhclient ra0" I get "No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"....
<aztun> Kurtber, u are not conected to the lan or u have no dhcp on the lan
<Lord_Maynoth> hey
<jsteinman> Hi... I am new to Ubuntu... I just ran the upgrade on 6.10 now my linksys wireless card isn't being configured.
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone here know anything about kde-config
<jsteinman> Anyone seen this?
<Lord_Maynoth> 32bit?
<jsteinman> 32bit yes
<Lord_Maynoth> does your wireless card work on the livecd for 6.10?
<jsteinman> Yes it did
<Lord_Maynoth> weird
<BluesKaj> !wireless | jsteinman
<ubotu> jsteinman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kurtber> aztun: There is a green light on my wireless card, and I have entered the cards MAC-address to the MAC-filter on my router... In addition, wlassistant can find the network - only not connect to it...
<one> jemand hier mit plan von ffmpeg-php ?
<one> ;-)
<aztun> so u want have an ip until u connect to the lan
<aztun> try iwconfig on console
<BluesKaj> !de | one
<ubotu> one: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<one> yo sry wrong channel ;-)
<lol_h> ok guys, I have spent pretty much the entire day to try to fix my problem and can't find anything.  I have a Win2k machine as a client going with a crossover cable into my Ubuntu which is connected to my router.  Ubuntu machine can connect online, ping Win2k and Win2k can ping Ubuntu but can't go online, what do I have to do?
<jsteinman> If I reboot to the older kernel version it still works.. 2.6.17.10
<Lord_Maynoth> sudo gcc_select 3.3  anyone know what that does?
<jsteinman> On 2.6.17.11 it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> lol_h, connect your Win2K pc to the router as well , don't bother with a crossover cable
<Kurtber> When I write "iwconfig" I get "ra0    RT61 Wireless  ESSID: "togh" (...)" and a lot of information.. What am I looking for? :-p
<lol_h> BluesKaj: that would be my first choice but I can't, it's physically impossible as the router is downstairs and my two machines are upstairs
<lol_h> cable not long enough :(
<Lord_Maynoth> jstein this is a long shot but have you thought about using a newer kernel?
<Mr_Pan> i would like install a LAMP server on Kubuntu Feisty.. any suggestions?
<Lord_Maynoth> I know my buddy made me a custom ubuntu iso with the 2.6.20.1 kernel and the new openoffice and gaim versions
<BluesKaj> run DSL or cable , lol_h ?
<Lord_Maynoth> it fixed a lot of issues
<lol_h> DSL BluesKaj
<cube> How do i get this Adiminstrator MODE off, Im tired of Typing my Pass already. tahnks
<BluesKaj> do yo have a phone line nearby ?
<lol_h> I feel like it could be something due to the Firewall or the ICS on Ubuntu but I'm not sure
<lol_h> no
<lol_h> hehe
<BluesKaj> bummer
<lol_h> I see you coming there
<cpk1> !lamp | Mr_Pan
<ubotu> Mr_Pan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lol_h> :)
<lol_h> !ics
<erwin> http://www.drogendealer.de/cgi-bin/dd.cgi?z8nBe44s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kurtber> aztun: When I write "iwconfig" I get "ra0    RT61 Wireless  ESSID: "togh" (...)" and a lot of information.. What am I looking for? :-p
<cube> why kubuntu keeps on asking for Admin passwords, ? how can i take this off. is so annoying is liek vista
<Lord_Maynoth> do you know what kcontrol is
<Lord_Maynoth> does it contain kde-config?
<Admiral_Chicago> it contains the old system configurations for KDe-
<Admiral_Chicago> which some people seem to like more than the newer layout
<mikejr> i'm having trouble getting bcm4318 wireless to work; running feisty
<mikejr> keep getting "authentication completed messages" in dmesg
<aztun> sorry Kurtber, cant explain full iwconfig
<aztun> read manual, search google and try to understand
<aztun> :)
<Lord_Maynoth> admiral do you know how I can install kde-config on ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure what that is
<Lord_Maynoth> me neither
<Lord_Maynoth> lol
<BluesKaj> lol_h, I think the kubuntu pc has to be the internet server for the windows pc
<Lord_Maynoth> im trying to compile a program
<Kurtber> aztun: ok :-)
<Lord_Maynoth> it says kde-config is missing
<Admiral_Chicago> its not in the repositories?
<Admiral_Chicago> what program is it?
<cpk1> Kurtber: do iwlist ra0 scan and then use iwconfig to fill in the information for your cell
<lol_h> that's what it is at the moment, I get the internet on the Kubuntu pc and I try to get my windows via the crossover
<lol_h> BluesKaj:
<cpk1> lol_h: you are trying to share the internet from your kubuntu pc to another pc?
<aztun> Kurtber: u can try iwconfig ra0 essid youressid && iwconfig ra0 enc yourwepkey
<BluesKaj> yeah but there's setup config in the windows pc that has to be run ...but I'm not familiar with W2K so...
<aztun> if u use wep
<eagles0513875> lol how bout just putting kubuntu on the other machine
<cpk1> there isnt any setup you would need to run on windows if kubuntu is the host
<lol_h> tell me more cpk1
* BluesKaj was wondering when someone would suggest that 
<eagles0513875> would he have to enable internet connection sharing on the windows machine like u do in xp
<cpk1> no, you dont you can set up a dhcp server on kubuntu and bind is supposed to forward dns for you as well
<eagles0513875> ok
<lol_h> here is how it is: Internet <==> Kubuntu <= crossover cable => Windows2k
<eagles0513875> lol blue do u have the dhcp setup as well as bind
<Lord_Maynoth> ahh
<Lord_Maynoth> the kde guys said I needed kdelibs
<cube> Wow, i jsut isntalled kubuntu, and the audio player, amarok, doesnt play mp3....and that should be able to work, why it doesnt?
<Lord_Maynoth> will that slow down my gnome more than usuall
<lol_h> both machines can ping eachothers np
<chavo> Lord_Maynoth, what are you trying to build?
<cpk1> lol_h: yup should work fine you will need to set up a MASQUERADE rule for iptables and get dhcpd and bind and also change the contents of a file from 0 to 1
<chavo> Lord_Maynoth, kdelibs won't get loaded until you run a kde program
<cpk1> lol_h: hang on let me find you a walkthrough
<Lord_Maynoth> ahh
<Lord_Maynoth> ok
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks
<Lord_Maynoth> ktorrent 2.1.1
<liquidat> Lord_Maynoth: If you have no idea of development libraries you most likely want to wait till the new package is released.
<chavo> Lord_Maynoth, apt-get build-dep ktorrent will get you all you need to build it
<Lord_Maynoth> oops
<Lord_Maynoth> :c
<cpk1> lol_h: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyWirelessToWiredConnectionSharing ignore the stuff about wireless and what not since i dont think that applies to you and change the name of your devices as needed
<liquidat> chavo: But not the newest version, will it?
<chavo> liquidat, well 2.1 comes with kubuntu so can't be a very lareg difference with 2.1.1
<lol_h> thx a lot cpk1, I'll read that right now and try to set it up
<SolidSource> anyone know how to allow network printing through guarddog?
<chavo> the only differneces are bug fixes and UI changes
<liquidat> chavo: Well, bugfixes mainly, and for me there was a file change (a lib file, ktorrent-2.1.so changed to ktorrent-2.1.1.so). But you do have to add the sources by hand, don't you?
<Sanne> Lord_Maynoth: to compile a kde app, you will need the libs and also the corresponding *-dev packages (development files). I guess you need kdelibs4-dev. You can read about it and uit's dependencies here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libdevel/kdelibs4-dev
<chavo> I think he got hte sources from the website
<SolidSource> !info guarddog >solidsource
<SolidSource> !info iptables > solidsource
<ahlalo_elyon> Hey, is it possible to disable my computer's reset button?
<SolidSource> !iptables > solidsource
<Lord_Maynoth> will it hurt anything just to install all the files that synaptic returns for kdelibs
<cube> why CANT i play Mp3!? jesus,.. i cant believe this, if mp3 dont work for me with default, how am i supposed to do anything else
<Lord_Maynoth> xmms?
<crdlb> cube, wait till 2010 :D
<SolidSource> cube: you have to install the codecs
<crdlb> that's when the mp3 patent expires
<Lord_Maynoth> woot
<cube> ohhh
<Lord_Maynoth> that will rock!
<Admiral_Chicago> cube: mp3 is a patended format, legally Ubuntu can't ship with them.
<Sanne> cube: mp3 is proprietary. Support can't egally be shipped with Kubuntu.
<Sanne> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !repo
<cube> ohhh ok, thank you for that, didnt konw that
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth> I got my codecs installed for me via automatix2...
<jhutchins_wk> !mp3 | cube
<ubotu> cube: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lord_Maynoth> it was nice
<Admiral_Chicago> cube: look at that link, add universe && multiverse
<Admiral_Chicago> Lord_Maynoth: oh god no.
<crdlb> lol
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<ahlalo_elyon> !automatix | Lord_Maynoth
<ubotu> Lord_Maynoth: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Admiral_Chicago> breaks systems all day
<posingaspopular> wizard: hey did you fix your box?
<Lord_Maynoth> :c
<ahlalo_elyon> Lord_Maynoth: Oh, and for the record, I believe that Feisty will install all those codecs by default (which it should if Ubuntu is supposed to be a system that "Just Works")
<Admiral_Chicago> ahlalo_elyon: no. it will make it very easy to install them, but not by default
<ahlalo_elyon> ...because most of the things I use a computer for did NOT work when I first installed Edgy... had to do so much extra stuff.
<ahlalo_elyon> Admiral_Chicago: Well, I guess that is still a step in the right direction...
<tarnold> Solidsource:  whats the command to get gaim?
<jhutchins_wk> ahlalo_elyon: Again, this is because of licensing, not because of brokenness.
<ahlalo_elyon> tarnold: sudo apt-get install gaim
<Admiral_Chicago> imo, a step in the right direction is using free formats
<tarnold> i ran aptitude update.... and then aptitude install gaim
<ahlalo_elyon> jhutchins_wk: No, I understand that... I didn't say it was broken, just didn't work ;)
<SolidSource> tarnold: to install anything with apt-get or aptitude you must use the sudo
<ahlalo_elyon> Admiral_Chicago: Until the rest of the computer industry adopts "free" formats as the standard, that isn't a very viable solution to getting Linux into the mainstream, though.
<tarnold> and got some install untrusted something or other, and hit yes, and got some error
<tarnold> i ran it with sudo
<tarnold> ill try it again
<eagles0513875> anyone know how i can enable the mesa3d glx with my ati200m radeon xpress
<jhutchins_wk> ahlalo_elyon: The thing is, if *ubuntu makes it too easy to install software that technically violates US law, then they open themselves to lawsuits.
<eagles0513875> tarnold its sudo apt-get install gaim
<Admiral_Chicago> either way, I can keep my system free. this is better for #kubuntu-offtopic
<eagles0513875> anyone know how i can enable the mesa3d glx with my ati200m radeon xpress i have tried proprietary driver and it still didnt work
<jhutchins_wk> ahlalo_elyon: As long as it takes a deliberate, informed effort by the end user, it's not as dangerous for them.
<tarnold> what if i want to use aptitude? i like that
<ahlalo_elyon> jhutchins_wk: I was unaware that MP3 was illegal on other systems...
<SolidSource> tarnold: you can, does the same thing
<tarnold> MP3's are illegal?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, they are patented.
<crdlb> eagles0513875, what is the chip name, like R500 ?
<jhutchins_wk> ahlalo_elyon: It's not so much illegal, as it requires a paid-for license.  Microsoft recently lost a suit over it, even though they had a license from one patent owner.
<eagles0513875> R480
<ahlalo_elyon> Admiral_Chicago: Right, but if you look at all the Windows apps that play MP3 files, they didn't ALL purchase a license for it... or are they breaking the law?
<crdlb> eagles0513875, afaik that is way too new for the free drivers
<jhutchins_wk> A different company in the U.S. had other rights to it, they sued Microsoft and won.
<Lord_Maynoth> that apt-get build-dep is handy!   I never new it could do that...
<jhutchins_wk> ahlalo_elyon: Yeah, they all purchased a license.
<tarnold> ok gaim worked
<eagles0513875> how do i double check crdlb
<crdlb> eagles0513875, R300 support is still beta
<tarnold> wooot
<eagles0513875> @)#*%7
<eagles0513875> my laptop is ovr a yr old
<Admiral_Chicago> ahlalo_elyon: windows came with an encoder that was illegal, had to pay a pretty penny for teh lawsuit
<ahlalo_elyon> okay, yeah... this should be in #kubuntu-offtopic  I'm there if anyone cares to continue :)
<Admiral_Chicago> decoder*
<tarnold> now i connected to my wireless, but it didn't work, it said i had a connection but i had to jack a cable into it
<Lord_Maynoth> do you think feisty will set up your secondary hard drive automatically instead of editing the fstab?
<eagles0513875> how do i double check crdlb
<crdlb> eagles0513875, it's listed here http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon
<crdlb> eagles0513875, maybe it is supported
<jhutchins_wk> Admiral_Chicago: Again, it wasn't illegal, it was just that their license from a Co. in Germany was rulled not to preclude the claim by a U.S. Co.
<SolidSource> tarnold: if you are trying to use WPA...it won't work, though its supposed to work in feisty
<Lord_Maynoth> I couldn't get it to work with ext3 so I had to go fat32 then use the diskmounter script
<tarnold> nope WEP
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<Admiral_Chicago> i never said it was illegal. i said it was patented
<eagles0513875> how do i check it in command line
<eagles0513875> blues already tried binary
<eagles0513875> didnt work
<slow-motion> hallo
<jhutchins_wk> [15:54]  <Admiral_Chicago> ahlalo_elyon: windows came with an encoder that was illegal,
<tarnold> and i connected to my mates unsecured network, and it said I had a connection but nothing till i came down to plug it in
<BluesKaj> no DRI , eagles0513875 ?
* jhutchins_wk apologises for pedantic nit-picking.
<eagles0513875> i know mine supports it
<Lord_Maynoth> here is a weird question... once I compile the source of a program how do I turn it into a deb for other people?
<eagles0513875> i just need to know how to enable it
<crdlb> eagles0513875,  glxinfo |grep "direct rendering"
<jhutchins_wk> eagles0513875: What's crdlb?
<eagles0513875> i know it says indirect but let me check again
<SolidSource> tarnold: hmm, if only I could remember how I got my wireless working
<crdlb> jhutchins_wk, what?
<jhutchins_wk> Oh.
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875,have you tried fgl_glxgears test in the term ?
<jhutchins_wk> N'mind, misread something.
<jhutchins_wk> crdlb: 'scuse.
<eagles0513875> no and i will no says direct rendering is no
<eagles0513875> how do i install the gears
<crdlb> jhutchins, lol I see
<crdlb> eagles0513875, just run glxgears
<eagles0513875> they run flawlessly
<goodseed> kubuntu pl ??
<eagles0513875> wait
<BluesKaj> well, that page worked for my xpress 200 ok ...had reboot to make it work .
<eagles0513875> spoke to soon
<goodseed> why # ?
<eagles0513875> its really laggy
<jhutchins_wk> !pl | goodseed
<ubotu> goodseed: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<crdlb> eagles0513875, I guess it's doing it off the cpu
<eagles0513875> i got this message
<eagles0513875> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown
<eagles0513875> if the x died i wouldnt be on the desktop right now would i
<jhutchins_wk> goodseed: The # indicates an officially affiliated support channel.
<tarnold> solidsource: its why i still need windows, cos I can't get a constant wireless working in anywhere but my own home- and that before i went and reinstalled Kubuntu with larger partitions(and i don't know what i did, i just got ito to work)
<eagles0513875> tar what kinda built in wifi u have
<jhutchins_wk> tarnold: Wireless is very difficult to get working in OS software.  The card manufacturers are obliged to make it difficult for users to alter the frequency and power limits, and since OS software can by definition be changed...
<eagles0513875> its a bitch to config my internal one
<eagles0513875> i use a pcmcia one that works out of box
<SolidSource> tarnold: I managed to get my wireless working flawlessly...but remember how....however better hardware support (especially wireless), I found that SuSE and Fedora did better
<eagles0513875> crdlb what do u mean its doing it off the cpu
<eagles0513875> suse didnt for me
<jhutchins_wk> SuSE has deals with some propietary vendors.
<crdlb> eagles0513875, opengl will render in software if hardware support isn't present
<tarnold> solid source: so do you have SuSE?
<eagles0513875> how do i enable hardware
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, if you've upgraded any adept or synaptic repos , you may have in advertently restricted some of the fglrx modes
<eagles0513875> interesting
<tarnold> I've looked at other distros but am afraid of antying where i have to dl more then 1 disc
<eagles0513875> crap
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> how do i fix that blues
<SolidSource> tarnold: I used it for a while, but I had wireless working in dapper no problem
<tarnold> solidsource: its what attracted me to kubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> eagles0513875: Generally speaking you use modprobe to insert the driver into the kernel, this usually enables the hardware.
<eagles0513875> any step by steps
<BluesKaj> go back to the page and start again, that's the only way i know how to fix it :(
<eagles0513875> go back to what pg
<jhutchins_wk> tarnold: Three disks is pretty standard these days, or two plus i18n.
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<crdlb> eagles0513875, I think you need to use ati's proprietary driver
<tarnold> Jhutchins_wk: oh
<jhutchins_wk> tarnold: Single-disk installers just download from the web.
<crdlb> eagles0513875, have you read http://www.ensode.net/ati_radeon_xpress_200m_linux.html ?
<BluesKaj> he will if he follows the instructions on the page
<eagles0513875> i tried that yet it still didnt work
<tarnold> Jhutchins_wk: i was looking at either FreeBSD, or Open SuSE but i know nothing about them, not that i know anything bout kubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> tarnold: Take a look at Mandriva too, they're doing pretty well right now.  Excellent package availability, good stability and hardware support.
<eagles0513875> u hit it right on the nail for me crdlb
<eagles0513875> i think i figured out the problem
<eagles0513875> crdlb to bad we couldnt give out any rep points u woudl get 10 from me
<surgy> how do i mount a floppy disk?
<SolidSource> floppies still exist?
<surgy> yea
<surgy> my mom had the bright idea of using one
<eagles0513875> try sudo /media/fda
<eagles0513875> try that surgy
<SolidSource> floppies...I remember using them when I was 5
<eagles0513875> lol ya same when i was in elementary school
<SolidSource> even remember the 4 inch floppies....I miss my commador 64
<Sanne> surgy: try first without sudo - I can mount my floppy as user
<eagles0513875> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eagles0513875> !mt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !maltese\
<surgy> sudo: /media/fda comand not found
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maltese\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !maltese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maltese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> surgy: can you paste your /etc/fstab to the pastebin?
<surgy> give me a sec
<BluesKaj> !ma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> my mind went blank..... fstab is in /etc/X11   ?
<Sanne> surgy: no, just /etc/fstab
<surgy> ahh ok
<tarnold> ok riht so anyone have an idea on whyy a wireless would show connectivity and signal strength but I can't do anything?
<surgy> thats a no go on the fstab but she only has one floppy drive and its ide so it should be name fda?
<Kurtber> aztun: Sorry, I didn't see your message before now...  I tried it, and it seems nothing happened... I think... There were no messages in Konsole, and I still can't visit google.com in Konqueror...
<eagles0513875> tar u probably dont have gateway
<devildog> how do i register a nick on here?
<aztun> Kurtber: u should look if iwconfig says its connected or not
<Admiral_Chicago> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<devildog> thank you :)
<aztun> just iwconfig ra0
<Sanne> surgy: no, usually the device is /dev/fd0. You need to have a fstab in /etc ;). Let's look at the line for the floppy in there, so we can see how you can mount it.
<surgy> sanne: i have an fstab but im doing this via vnc so i dont have the option of looking at the fstab
<CShadowRun> uhh, kubuntu has decided it doesn't like the internet anymore
<CShadowRun> its just on a standard network cable to my router, and its allways worked
<Sanne> surgy: ah! Can you try at the command line: less /etc/fstab?
<CShadowRun> what can i do? :(
<surgy> sanne can i not just sudo mount -a ?
<Sanne> surgy: if it's default and like Dapper, you should be able to do: mount /dev/fd0 or mount /media/floppy
<kubuntu_alex> hei
<kubuntu_alex> hello
<kubuntu_alex> i need help
<surgy> fstab line for floppy: /dev/ /media/floppy0 auto users,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<eagles0513875> brb comp restart
<Kurtber> aztun: It says "ra0  - RT61 Wireless  - ESSID: "togh"   (...)    Mode: Managed   -   Channel:11   -    Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx(..)   ---  Bit Rate:1Mb/s  (...) Link Quality:89/70", and a lot more... To me it looks like it is connected, but I don't know...
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know anything about unsermake or makeobj
<Lord_Maynoth> I finished ./configure
<Sanne> surgy: looks like as a user you can mount it. Try my suggestions, mount /dev/fd0 or /media/floppy or /media/floppy0
<Lord_Maynoth> but when I do make it craps out and says to use unsermake or makeobj
<SolidSource> is there no way to get thunderbird to run in the systemtray?
<kubuntu_alex> can som one help me with kubuntu? my screen goes black when i start kubuntu
<surgy> sanne:
<surgy> sam@samantha:~$ sudo mount /media/floppy
<surgy> mount: /dev/ is not a block device
<slow-motion> n8
<Sanne> surgy: ok, the fstab entry is borked
<surgy> sanne so?
<Sanne> surgy: I thought it was a typo, the first word "/dev/"
<surgy> so i need to get rid of it?
<Sanne> surgy: /dev is the folder for all the devices, it should be /dev/fd0 (at least if it's the same as my dapper)
<MonkeySugah> hey room!'
<MonkeySugah> I'm new here.. How are you all today>
<surgy> sanne: wo what do i need to change?
<chavo> great!
<eagles0513875> whats the command line to run the gears again
<CelestialDog> hi monkey :)
<MonkeySugah> hi celestial, how are ya?
<Sanne> surgy: change the first word "/dev/" to "/dev/fd0" (no quotes)
<CelestialDog> glxgears i think
<joel> CShadowRun: For increasing your chances, elaborate a bit what you mean by it "not like[s]  internet" anymore.
<eagles0513875> ok ty
<CelestialDog> not bad monkey hows yourself ?
<CShadowRun> well i can't do a update, i can't visit websites on google
<CShadowRun> i mean firefox
<CShadowRun> and i can't use konquerer either, looks like the connection is completely down :(
<joel> CShadowRun: Have you tried System settings --> Network Settings?
<CShadowRun> its not a DNS problem, i know the routers working or else i wouldn't be talking ;p
<Admiral_Chicago> CShadowRun: not completely if your on IRC
* CShadowRun looks there
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<tarnold> hey i was reading a book bout KDE 3.3 and whats kpersonalizer and is it sitll in 3.5?
<MonkeySugah> i'm hangin in there.. tryin to get by.. this computer prog is very new to me..
<CShadowRun> im on a diffrent machine here
<CShadowRun> using my laptop to talk now :)
<eagles0513875> ull love it monkey
<joel> CShadowRun: Ah, driver or hardware error?
<chavo> tarnold, it's there but disabled in kubuntu
<CelestialDog> monkey you'll get the hang of it :)
<MonkeySugah> yeah.. it's way difrent to say the least hah
<tarnold> how, how come?
<chavo> tarnold, the kubuntu-defaulk-settings is used instead
<tarnold> ho*
<surgy> Sanne: now it just hangs
<CShadowRun> i doubt its a driver problem, because its been working for the past 5 days without a problem. its just a standard network card ubuntu picked it up automatically
<chavo> kubuntu-default-settings
<Sanne> surgy: after the mount command?
<chavo> tarnold, so all the kubuntu desktops look alike by default
<surgy> Sanne: yeah the cursor just moves down a line and does nothing
<tarnold> chavo: so if its disabled, does that mean i can reenable it?
<surgy> i typed: sudo mount /media/floppy0      i also tried floppy
<Sanne> surgy: di it return to the prompt? Maybe it just got mounted? Can you type "mount"?
<joel> CShadowRun: Well... for the most basic, 1) does it register in dmesg, 2) does the LED power up on both devices?
<chavo> tarnold, you can jsut run kpersonalizer from the command line or do you want to enable it for new users as well/
<surgy> Sanne: thats what i mean by "it hanged" it moved down a line and no prompt just stuck
<tarnold> nope, just me
<MonkeySugah> anyone know if the myspace im thing works with ubuntu ?
<CShadowRun> [joel-> yea the LED shows up on the comp and the router, dunno what dmesg is
<tarnold> chavo: how would i run it for just me then?
<Sanne> surgy: ok. Hmmm. Is there a floppy in the drive?
<chavo> sure
<CShadowRun> in the network settings it says "eth0 | dhcp | Enabled Ethernet Network Device"
<CelestialDog> i cant say monkey never heard of it
<joel> CShadowRun: type it on a terminal, it shows kernel bootup messages.
<joel> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MonkeySugah> oh. well thanks
<joel> Thanks ubotu
<chavo> tarnold, hmm looks like they removed it altogether
<CShadowRun> woa theres a hell of alot of stuff here
<tarnold> oh
<tarnold> damn
<CShadowRun> it says "eth0: no IPv6 routers present"
<CShadowRun> along with alot of other stuff
<chavo> it's nothing that can't be accomplished with system settings or kcontrol tho
<MonkeySugah> what about the limewire for linux? last time i had problems, it it working for any of you?
<tarnold> chavo: how
<tarnold> chavo: oh
<joel> CShadowRun: Ignore that IPv6, should be normal if you dont have it.
<Kurtber> aztun: Thank you for helping, but I have got to go to bed (getting up early in the morning) - I left a question on http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080503.0, with all the information I could think of putting in it (:-)) -- So if you have an idea, please answer me there -- But thank you for helping so far!
<tarnold> chavo: ok ill mess around wiht it
<joel> CShadowRun: try: ifconfig
<joel> It should show at least two interfaces.
<chavo> tarnold, looks like kpersonalizer is in the repos, just not installed you can apt-get install it
<CelestialDog> i haven't tried it on this install monkey but last time limewire worked fine for me
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> hanx
<CShadowRun> it shows 2 paragraphs full of info, eth0 is the top one and it says there are no errors
<Sanne> surgy: I just mounted a floppy successfully here with "mount /media/floppy"
<chavo> all it does is ask a couple of question about look and feel for your desktop
<MonkeySugah> ok. i'll have to try again
<CShadowRun> the other one below that is called 'lo'
<surgy> Sanne: thnx a million man its fixed now
<Sanne> surgy: how did you do it?
<joel> CShadowRun: that's your localhost, ip 127.0.0.1 or something similar.
<CShadowRun> yea it is
<surgy> Sanne: just switched the disk to write protection, copied everything off of it and threw it away
<Sanne> surgy: (and next time cally me "lady" not man ;)
<Sanne> lol
<surgy> Sanne: my bad thank you ma lady
<CShadowRun> so the eth0 is there in the list, the lights are on on the pc and on the router...hmm?
<Sanne> surgy: you're welcome :)
<joel> CShadowRun: Is the IP numbers like adress  and netmask ok for the first one?
<MonkeySugah> when i try to open it i get "could not open limewire.linux.rpm, archive type not supported"
<CShadowRun> not sure
<CShadowRun> it just shows alot of hex i think its a mac address, makes no sense to me
<CShadowRun> looks like it hasn't got a ip address
* CShadowRun goes and looks at his router
<joel> CShadowRun: So you use dhcp?
<CShadowRun> hmm, im not really sure i just bought my router put in the user and password and hit go lol
<CShadowRun> plugged all my hardware into it and it worked fine untill today :(
<eagles0513875> this is what i get when i run glxgears now
<eagles0513875> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<CShadowRun> i'll pop into windows to see if i can connect in windows, then we can say if its something wrong with kubuntu or my router :P
<tarnold_> testing testing, can you see this?
<joel> CShadowRun: If you have not decided to use a certain ip adress (static ip adress) you by 99.9% chance use dynamic ip adress. (dynamichostcontolprotocol...oryadadya)
<joel> CShadowRun: Okay, that could be a good idea, routers die now and then.
<Lord_Maynoth> does this make sense to anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8849/
<joel> Especially certain home class cheap. ^_^ (I have one)
<gemidjy_> adding printer shows empty list for both model and manufacturer selections: take a look at this (I ask the same question here and on #kubuntu, sorry): http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/4126/pnternf0.png
<Sanne> Lord_Maynoth: just type "make" without sudo
<CShadowRun> yea, my router doesn't have a option to use a static ip address. its a belkin :(
<CShadowRun> you have to force a ip address in the network settings in windows (dunno how to do it in linux yet)
<eagles0513875> this is what i get when i run glxgears nowXlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Lord_Maynoth> Sanne, tried that first same error
<eagles0513875> this is what i get when i run glxgears now Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<joel> Lord_Maynoth: Why do you need to run make as root (if I understood correctly)
<Lord_Maynoth> joel, I tried it as just make first same error
<kubuntu_alex> somne one here who has problem with ATI graphic card on ubuntu?
<CelestialDog> i had a problem with my ati but got it fixed
<Sanne> Lord_Maynoth: then I don't know, sorry. It's something specific to this compilation. Try to find info on compile in some readme files that came with the sources, or on the website perhaps. should be documented somewhere.
<eagles0513875> what u do celestial
<CShadowRun> lol going back to windows just feels wrong after using linux for 5 days (its ugly...)
<joel> CShadowRun: Try System settings --> Network Settings.              There you can set ip adresses.
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks
<chavo> Lord_Maynoth, apt-get install unsermake
<joel> CShadowRun: Forcing ip adress sounds very much like static to me!
<Lord_Maynoth> chavo, thank you
<CShadowRun> hehe, the router gives out dynamic unless you specify in network settings otherwise
<Sanne> chavo: ha, that simple. Should have thought about that ;)
<tarnold__> hello?
<CelestialDog> followed this tutorial http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<chavo> then you can run either make or unsermake
<SolidSource> !scanner > solidsource
<yacoob> Hi folks.
<yacoob> Are there any problems with fglrx? My system freezes when I try to shutdown.
<joel> Lord_Maynoth: It says unsermake, some KDE specific make utility i think.
<Lord_Maynoth> im installing now
<joel> Hi tarnold__
<Lord_Maynoth> hopefully that till fix it
<CelestialDog> after freshly installing kubuntu i followed the tutorial i just posted and my ati card works fine
<CShadowRun> looks like windows is connected, guess i'll go poke around in the network settings and see what i can find.
<coreymon77> hi guys
<CelestialDog> complete with direct rendering of opengl apps
<eagles0513875> ?
<yacoob> ah, bug 30447...
<coreymon77> my partitions have messed up superblocks
<coreymon77> how do i fix them
<eagles0513875> ahhh how do i fix the missing free86dri
<joel> CShadowRun: Try System settings --> Network Settings.              There you can set ip adresses.
<eagles0513875> could it be that my graphics card is too new even though its 1 yr old
<CShadowRun> yea i was about to head there, just rebooting thanks :P
<coreymon77> all i want to do is mount the partitions and get some stuff off of them
<joel> Okay, just making sure you got it ;)
<eagles0513875> corey
<CelestialDog> what card you using eagles ? mine is a x1650
<eagles0513875> what kinda partitions r they
<coreymon77> there is some really important stuff that i want to put onto a cd
<coreymon77> then ill reinstall
<eagles0513875> mine is a radeon 200m
<eagles0513875> corey what partition format r they
<eagles0513875> r they ntfs
<CShadowRun> ok uhh guess linux was having a funny day
<CShadowRun> booted linux and it just worked straight off
<CelestialDog> eagles you using the driver from the ati site or the one through package manager?
<gemidjy> solved
<STRAMONIUM> haha funny dayz r linux's specialty
<CShadowRun> thanks [joel]  :)
<coreymon77> eagles0512875: no, i dont really know what they are
<eagles0513875> do u have an os on those partitions
<tarnold_> oi whats teh equivelent for times new roman?
<coreymon77> im on the kubuntu channel arent i
<coreymon77> look
<STRAMONIUM> haha
<eagles0513875> ya
<STRAMONIUM> <coreymon77> im on the kubuntu channel arent i
<coreymon77> the only reason im using doze right now is because i cannot boot kubuntu right now
<joel> CShadowRun: Could be that the router was confused. :) *shrugs*
<Sanne> tarnold_: you can have time new roman, if you want.
<eagles0513875> oh so its probably ext or reiserf
<coreymon77> prob reiser
<joel> Or or! Static in the wires!
<CShadowRun> maybe, it does get confused sometimes. its not the most stable peice of kit in the world :)
<coreymon77> through various programs and such
<Lord_Maynoth> what do you guys think about ext4 will it be default in feisty?
<joel> :)
<coreymon77> i have found out that the data that i want is still on the drive
<coreymon77> and is unharmed
<jhutchins> Lord_Maynoth: What's wrong with ext3?
<coreymon77> the only problem is getting to it
<eagles0513875> its rather fast
<eagles0513875> i have it on here right now
<eagles0513875> y is it that kubuntu doesnt give reiser as an option
<Lord_Maynoth> nothing... I am just wondering if ext4 will be in feisty :D
<tarnold_> oh
<tarnold_> cool
<Sanne> tarnold_: if you want it, you can install the package msttcorefonts. You need multiverse enabled.
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Reiser's udergone some controversy, I believe the current developer is in jail, and he has said that he doesn't recommend using reiserfs.
<tarnold_> ive got that i think, what is msttcorefonts?
<tarnold_> what is Reiserfs?
<joel> microsoft truetype corefonts  I'd say.
<eagles0513875> then did i make a good choice with using ext3
<Lord_Maynoth> didn't he kill his wife or something
<eagles0513875> is ext3 a good alternative to resierf
<joel> tarnold_ (reiserfs is a file system)
<Sanne> tarnold_: msttcorefonts is a script that will download some microsoft fonts like times new roman, arial, verdana, and also will get the necessary extracting utility for cabfiles, extract the fonts and install them to your system :)
<jhutchins> tarnold_: It's a journaling filesystem that pre-dates ext journalling.
<tarnold_> ok, how do i install it to the s?
<tarnold_> gah
<tarnold_> i hate laptop touch pads
<jhutchins> tarnold_: When ext added journaling for ext3, reiser was pretty much redundant.
<Sanne> tarnold_: it's prevented by the license of those fonts that ubuntu ships them directly, but it's legal to do it this way.
<tarnold_> ok
<tarnold_> ace
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: As above to tarnold, yeah, ext3 is a good choice.
<Sanne> tarnold_: especially if you like to have your screen fonts non-antialiased, arial is very nice for that.
<eagles0513875> good
<jhutchins> It should also be possible to use any fonts you have installed in Windows on a dual-boot machine.
<tarnold_> next item on the agenda is how do I  play music:  the first time I installed Kubuntu i got GNOME and used some player, but now im not doing it on htis clean fresh install withe verrything working...
<joel> Lord_Maynoth: Looked pretty messed up last time I checked it up. :s
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah
<tarnold_> so with that inmind(speaking of dual boots) my music is on my C drive and I want to play it, is amarok the best or is there a different KDE app?
<jhutchins> !mp3 | tarnold_
<ubotu> tarnold_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lord_Maynoth> I can't wait to move to canada
<eagles0513875> j i have dual boot but windows fonts not showing on here
<Lord_Maynoth> I am so sick of the US
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<tarnold_> so with that inmind(speaking of dual boots) my music is on my C drive and I want to play it, is amarok the best or is there a different KDE app?
<tarnold_> sorry
<tarnold_> bout the double post
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Use the font configuration utility to import them - should be an option button.
<kubuntu_alex> somne one here who has problem with ATI graphic card on ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> ok
<kubuntu_alex> can somone help me?
<eagles0513875> tarnold
<jhutchins> tarnold_: Amarok is a combination collection manager/player.  A bit heavy, but does nice work.
<jhutchins> !ati | kubuntu_alex
<ubotu> kubuntu_alex: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> agreed u should be able to play stuff from ur win partition in amarok with some tweaking of settings
<kubuntu_alex> thanks
<jhutchins> kubuntu_alex: Hope it helps, it's hard to catch someone with your exact card on here.
<tarnold_> Jhutchins: heavy as in how?
<igorjr> hi
<SolidSource> to access windows partition...all you have to do is mount the NTFS partition and then add it into amaroks collection or just use amaroks file browsing
<tarnold_> solidSource: thanks
<eagles0513875> tar u want to transfer things ovr from ntfs to linux partition
<igorjr> i manually installed the drivers, ubotu reconned me
<SolidSource> (merely 1 example
<igorjr> and my performance went down as hell
<jhutchins> tarnold_: It can use up some system resources, especially when scanning the collection, it creates a database on the disk, but for what it does it's very good.  I really like it's Radom Play capability.
<igorjr> i got an ati-radeon
<tarnold_> ah ok
<igorjr> i wondered if i did something wrong
<kubuntu_alex> jhutchins>: i have a ATI x700
<jhutchins> igorjr: Some of the cards work better on the open drivers.  You'll need to look for info specific to your card.
<eagles0513875> kubuntu ive tried everything
<eagles0513875> is ur direct rendering working
<eagles0513875> mine says indirect
<igorjr> jhutchins: k and is there any way to switch back to the standart-driver if it fails to improve the performance?
<Alarm> hello, is there any way to create a bar at the top of my screen , where i can add shortcuts and that will be invisible. of course i want only this one to be invisible. i added a panel, but when i make the transparency, the configuration counts also for the main bar, and i dont want that. is there any way ?
<tarnold_> hey all with XP I have my USB drive with FF on and opera USB, each in seperate folders but when i plug it in when running Kubuntu i have another folder, with stuff in it that i though i deleted already? whats the deal
<delight> seems like 64-bit PC version of kubuntu is not running on a intel core2duo ... @ least the herd5 starts for me with a segmentation fault error
<SolidSource> tarnold_: if its stuff you deleted, its the trash folder for that drive that you didn't empty
<delight> I had asked some time ago and soone was saying to me it should work ... its not ;) if someone asks again
<tarnold_> yeah i just hit the delete key in windows from the USB drive
<kubuntu_alex> any one from norway here?
<SolidSource> delight: well for one, the 64bit version is built around the AMD64 standard, so intel 64bit processor are not exactly 100% supported yet..though they should work
<eagles0513875> amd suxs
<eagles0513875> they have hit a wall
<jhutchins> delight: It's worth noting that some people even have the more difficult media formats working on it, so...
<lontra> anyone use opera?  is it any better than firefox?
<lontra> i hear it's quicker
<adydas> i use opera
<jhutchins> lontra: What's wrong with konqueror?
<lontra> jhutchins: i like konqi for most things
<SolidSource> konqueror doesn't offer what firefox and opera do....firefox tops out with customizability
<jhutchins> I have opera, but I usually fall back to firefox if I need compatibility with some wierd website.
<delight> SolidSource: jhutchins: i wasn't complaining or so ... I'm all good with that my favorite OS ... just saying it to make it public
<tarnold_> so how do i delete it?
<delight> + its not my own system ... i'd by a X2 of AMD right now :-D
<delight> buy
<tarnold_> b/c in windows i just see two folders, mozilla FF and opera USB?
<SolidSource> delight: I use 64bit...but I have an AMD Athlond X2 processor
<delight> SolidSource: nice choice ;)
<SolidSource> tarnold_: linux creates a seperate trash for each partition/drive, its not a windows thing
<delight> well yeah its a all brand new intel core2duo 6600 ... so i thought 64bit would be good ... esp as it got 3gb of ram and so on ... anyways ... i will install some 32 bit on it i guess
<eagles0513875> i hate amd im more of an intel guy
<delight> eagles0513875: that new amd series perform better ... intel is only good for mobiles
<SolidSource> Intel is over priced and doesn't work any better than the AMD
<eagles0513875> but tech wise they r way ahead of amd
<delight> its not even a real 64bit processor
<eagles0513875> whats not a real 64 bit processor
<delight> eagles0513875: way ahead ??? well well ...
<eagles0513875> lol
<SolidSource> actually the AMD turion is doing a bit better than intels mobile processor
<eagles0513875> wasnt it intel that came out with 65nm before intel
<delight> eagles0513875: the intel core 2 duo ... it only got some strange 64bit extension
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> dont the dual cores outperform desktop wise
<delight> SolidSource: on powerconsumpion better ?
<SolidSource> delight: yes, with the same speed as intel
<lontra> are there feisty packages of opera somewhere or do i just need to go to opera website?
<lontra> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<SolidSource> opera makes a Deb package
<delight> eagles0513875: intel is just closing the gap to amd with there intel core 2 duo .. there performance was way behind the actual AM2 X2 processors
<eagles0513875> what makes me mad is that they already phased out 939 processors
<delight> SolidSource: wow didn't know that ... I would have bought an AMD
<delight> darn
<eagles0513875> was hoping to  upgread my desktop from 3200 to x2
<tarnold_> can i get the programs of things in teh kicker to disapeer if i move to a different virtual desktop? or do they stay there>
<tarnold_> ?
<eagles0513875> or fx but no more 939 processors *shakes head*
<_Daisuke_Ido_> you should be able to get 939 processors dirt cheap these days
<delight> eagles0513875: well intel force you for upgrade of everything every 6 months
<SolidSource> delight: yeah, but thats only processor...the wireless card and chipset intel goes with the processor, does give intel the boost
<delight> while amd you could run from amd duron 600 up to athlon xp 3200 on the same mainboard .. no socket change
<_Daisuke_Ido_> eagles0513875: what are you looking for in the x2 line?
<delight> lately they doing a little worse on that topic in my eyes ... but there 64bit processors are outperformers ... its a simple misbelieve out there intel would be so much better
<_Daisuke_Ido_> x2 4200+ for $169
<eagles0513875> really where
<_Daisuke_Ido_> newegg
<eagles0513875> anything 939 daisuke
<delight> SolidSource: yeah ... they got that centrino thing going on for some while now ... well i guess i'm not to bad served with my laptop
<delight> :-)
<eagles0513875> sweet now i know for future reference
<eagles0513875> now between fx and the x2 which is better
<_Daisuke_Ido_> fx is the "god among men" if you ask a lot of people
<_Daisuke_Ido_> the x2 is just a dual core processor
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i use an x2 3800+ and i love it
<Sanne> _Daisuke_Ido_: me too, and I do too
<SolidSource> the latest X2 processor is 3Ghz...though costs around $450-500 for it
<eagles0513875> what so great bout fx line
#kubuntu 2007-03-06
<_Daisuke_Ido_> eagles0513875: honestly, i'm not too sure
<eagles0513875> anyone know whats so great bout fx processor line
<SolidSource> FX line is supposed to be optimized for entertainment
<eagles0513875> good for gaming and video rendering
<SolidSource> similar to intels VIIV
<Cutler_> Hello all
<delight> fx is good for burning a bucket of electricity .. thats what i heared of
<_Daisuke_Ido_> so the equivalent of a P4?
<SolidSource> but just as AMD came out with the first dual core...they already have the first quad core out
<delight> on that topic that little Mac mini is running with about 25 Watts (i read that somewhere)
<eagles0513875> lol wasnt intel the first with those for servers
<_Daisuke_Ido_> dual processors, not dual cores
<_Daisuke_Ido_> (i... think.)
<eagles0513875> well intel has quad core processors
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i know i've seen dual processor setups with xeons
<eagles0513875> and i also saw an article where intel developed a processor with 80 cores
<eagles0513875> for high end research machines
<delight> eagles0513875: big companies are using clusters with opterons mostly right now
<eagles0513875> really
<delight> all big new installations i heared of are using opterons
<eagles0513875> r there any 939 opterons out there
<SolidSource> all the same both intel and amd have their benefits...AMD is better on power/performance management, where as intel will maintain performance, but at a high cost in both intial and over time
<delight> like for example ebay is big into opteron/solaris/jave ee
<delight> or any other new installation on acadamic or so
<delight> they all use opterons lately
<eagles0513875> solaris though i tried but it way to intensive processor wise and ram wise
<eagles0513875> not to mention desktop for solaris suxs
<eagles0513875> r there any 939 opterons
<SolidSource> what we have to do is wait and see what AMD is going to do with its aquisation of ATI
<eagles0513875> ya
<SolidSource> though I prefer Nvidia over ATI
<eagles0513875> same here
<eagles0513875> especially when it comes to linux
<eagles0513875> i hope that ati improves their linux support
<SolidSource> they will most likely now that AMD has them, since AMD is more the chosen processor for linux
<eagles0513875> sweet
<eagles0513875> that would make my life so much easier to get this open gl stuff to work right
<SolidSource> now software with more features would be nice....cause trying to get thunderbird to shrink to tray is not going well
<Alarm>  hello, is there any way to create a bar at the top of my screen , where i can add shortcuts and that will be invisible. of course i want only this one to be invisible. i added a panel, but when i make the transparency, the configuration counts also for the main bar, and i dont want that. is there any way ?
<SolidSource> Alarm: you can speciallize each bar separately
<muuhBDXi> some one is flooding my modem what can i do about it ?
<Alarm> SolidSource,  how ?
<Alarm> SolidSource,  if i knew i wouldnt ask :)
<SolidSource> Alarm: setting one up now so I can give better directions
<Alarm> SolidSource,  i did manage to add a panel, but when making it transparent , the bottom main taskbar becomes also transparent. something that i dont want
<Alarm> and cant find a dock bar to work on the upper place
<muuhBDXi> (:>	some one is flooding my modem what can i do about it ?
<Alarm> muuhBDXi,  install a firewall
<muuhBDXi> how do i install a firewall on a modem ?
<yettenet> How can I install a .deb package?
<Alarm> u install a firewall on ur kubuntu system
<muuhBDXi> the modem is getin flooded
<yettenet> Ah, I see
<muuhBDXi> even with the computer off
<jake_> guys ive checked "ubuntu desktop" in synapting knowing hat i can use ubuntu instead of kubuntu. but when i try to boot to genome only the brown background appears
<neptunepink> muuhBDXi: if you restart it, will the ip change?
<Alarm> yettenet,  dpkg -i <debfile name>
<jake_> help guys pleaese
<muuhBDXi> it changes some times i guess
<muuhBDXi> but the flood keeps going
<Alarm> muuhBDXi, if u close ur computer the modem will also close, if its a usb or a pci one .
<Alarm> unless u got an old serial usb
<muuhBDXi> has soon has i start the modem the led starts to flash
<SolidSource> Alarm: hmm I guess I was thinking something else... but I quess you try something like superkaramba
<Alarm> SolidSource,  superkaramba doesnt do what i want to
<muuhBDXi> it a cable modem
<sulaiman> why is "KDevelop" greyd out in the Add/Remove Programs ??
<muuhBDXi> uses ethernet
<Alarm> router maybe ?
<Alarm> modem-router
<scribz> how do you get konsole to recognise alt-right for irssi
<muuhBDXi> just modem
<Alarm> a modem doesnt connect to a computer via ethernet, sorry
<Alarm> i dont know what u are talking about
<muuhBDXi> the modem lights are always flashing even if everthing else is off
<jake_> guys?
<Alarm> first i think u must find out what kind of device you got.
<igorjr> so, does the connection go down, or are you just worried about the flashing lights?
<muuhBDXi> both
<SolidSource> Alarm: well you could just hide the program bar...but doesn't seem to do it the way I was thinking
<Alarm> muuhBDXi,  install gkrellm , and check the traffic as also the connections opened
<muuhBDXi> i worried the modem is being used buy some pedofiles to watch dfirty pics
<Alarm> if u dont see any activity, then u shouldnt worry
<muuhBDXi> the trafic is only going on in the modem
<muuhBDXi> not in the os ethernet card
<Alarm> lastly, how do u know u are being attacked with icmps or udps from outside ? flashing lights shows an active modem. it would be bad if they wouldnt flash
<Alarm> install a traffic monitor to see what is happening
<Alarm> so u will know from which ips u get 'hit' and if you get
<muuhBDXi> the trafic isnt coming to the computer
<muuhBDXi> its just on the modem and its geting flooded
<jake_> bonbonthejon:ive checked "ubuntu desktop" in synapting knowing hat i can use ubuntu instead of kubuntu. but when i try to boot to genome only the brown background appears
<Alarm> muuhBDXi,  modem=ur computer
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: with modems there is always some traffic coming and going, though yoiu may not see it...
<mortici> how do i get udev to set certain perams for a device, like permissions?
<Alarm> its not a router that has its own ip.
<muuhBDXi> modem isnt on the computer is a stand alone device ataches to the computer thru a ethernet cable
<bonbonthejon> jake_: where are you selecting gnome
<Alarm> a modem just forwards the packages to ur computer
<Alarm> muuhBDXi, what kind of modem is that
<Alarm> model , brand
<jake_> bonbonthejon: in the boot screen
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: modem is a modem, they all work the same no matter how they connect to the computer
<Alarm> why not checking the nat configuration ?
<bonbonthejon> jake_: boot or kdm/gdm?
<muuhBDXi> a cable modem is the same has a dialup modem ?
<bonbonthejon> muuhBDXi: no
<muuhBDXi> tell that to SolidSource
<muuhBDXi> must be some RIAA/NSA atack
<Alarm> log into your modem and check the system or secutiry logs
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks to everyone who helped me get ktorrent working
<jake_> bonbonthejon: no its in the left side of the panel where your user name/ pass apears, "sessione type"
<muuhBDXi> how do you login to your modem ?
<Alarm> muuhBDXi,  read your manual
<Alarm> i am not a wizard
<muuhBDXi> theres no manual
<Alarm> online manual
<igorjr> google
<Alarm> thats why u got google
<bonbonthejon> muuhBDXi: is this a cable modem?
<Alarm> bonbonthejon,  as much i understood yes
<muuhBDXi> i said it was a cable modem twice allreddy
<bonbonthejon> jake_: ask in #ubuntu for help getting gnome working
<bonbonthejon> muuhBDXi: there is no logging in that you need to do
<tarnold> so how do i get the libdcss or whats it called to get dvds or vid files....
<muuhBDXi> could you rephrase that please ?
<tarnold> what ever  you use to get DVD's or video files to work?
<bonbonthejon> muuhBDXi: for a cable modem there is no user-name/password logginng in, the modem will get a signal from the ISP
<muuhBDXi> this problem started after installing some torrents tool bar on firedox
<muuhBDXi> firefox
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: thats why...torrent bar is always updating
<muuhBDXi> but ive desabled it along time ago
<muuhBDXi> its not working anymore
<tro> is there any way to get informational messages on all services starting during boot instead of the usplash screen?
<tro> i uninstalled usplash 'cause it was causing problems anyway, but now i'm just staring at a dark screen while kubuntu loads
<muuhBDXi> must be some RIAA/NSA atack
<bonbonthejon> tro: alt-f1?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: you are experiancing a performance drop right?
<muuhBDXi> yes
<muuhBDXi> lagg
<duckdown> Hey all, question here :)  I am connecting a colo box, using ssh -X (X forwarding) from my laptop here in Kubuntu.  I can run things like 'firefox' and other GUI/X11 executables just fine, but when I do a 'startx' and try to get into a WM, it appears to be running and no (EE) errors show up, but my WM window never pops open.  When I CTRL+C it says killing connection to 0:0 so it THINKS its working.  What can I do?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: ok, have you reset the modem yet?
<muuhBDXi> sometimes pages dont load at 1st try
<tro> bonbonthejon: during boot? must've been too obvious to try :p can i have that tty displayed by default though?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: and are you in the US?
<muuhBDXi> i have pressed the rset thing on its back yes
<muuhBDXi> no
<muuhBDXi> im in the EU
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: no, press reset, unplug it while holding reset, and then plugin
<bonbonthejon> muuhBDXi: try unplugging the cable modem for 10 sec, then plug back in
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: may have to re-insert your login info if its required
<bonbonthejon> tro: pressing alt-f1 during boot gets rid of usplash and displays the normal boot up stes
<muuhBDXi> ive turned it off for a long time
<muuhBDXi> you recon its my ISP flooding me ?
<muuhBDXi> how could the bitorrent duds find my modem everytime ?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: because bittorrent publishes your IP
<muuhBDXi> the ip has chnaged
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: if its cable, it technically shouldn't change
<muuhBDXi> why not ?
<bonbonthejon> it shouldnt change VERY OFTEN
<muuhBDXi> it changes evry once in a wile
<bonbonthejon> same idea
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: well most cable ISPs use static IPs...that way what ever you do is traced back to you and you alone
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: but yes it can change, but rarely...there is one other option though ...change the DNS
<muuhBDXi> SolidSource: so is that the way they use to protect my personal data ?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: router and computer firewall....always should have a router, even if you only have 1 computer
<neptunepink> muuhBDXi: no, it's so that big brother can watch you easier
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: but I'm betting your ISPs DNS is being flooded, when such thing happened to me, I changed DNS and got a boost in speed
<muuhBDXi> how do i change it ?
<muuhBDXi> isnt the other DNS being flooded too ?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: there are thousands of DNS servers out there...I don't even use my ISPs servers, I use Verizons
<muuhBDXi> whats DNS got to do with this problem ?
<muuhBDXi> shouldnt you use a DNS near to you ?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: not always
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: DNS takes things like "www.google.com" and finds the corresponding IP for it
<muuhBDXi> but the modem gets flooded even if the computer is turned off
<muuhBDXi> so the modem must be geting the DNS on its owne
<jake_> bonbonthejon: no response on #ubuntu :-) what do you think if i reinstall gnome?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: again, the lights should rarely ever stop...cause its keeping its connection
<bonbonthejon> jake_: I've gone from ubuntu and added kubuntu, but not the other way around
<muuhBDXi> the light used to flash a bit has it was registering and stop soon after
<muuhBDXi> but now its alaways flashinf even with the computer off
<jake_> bonbonthejon: what did you do?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: which light is it though? should be atleast 1 light for connection and 1 for traffic
<muuhBDXi> it flashes the Rx on the cale side and the Tx on the lan side
<bonbonthejon> jake_: install kubuntu_desktop, i think is the package, just like ubuntu_desktop, which you tried
<Jucato> kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop
<muuhBDXi> cale = cable
<muuhBDXi> what ever that Rx Tx means !?
<bonbonthejon> muuhBDXi: Rx=receive, Tx=transmit
<muuhBDXi> how do i fix it ?
<jake_> yes but, is ubuntu not compatible with my laptop?
<bonbonthejon> jake_: why would it not be
<muuhBDXi> so some one is spoofing my modem ?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: possibly
<muuhBDXi> how do i fix it ?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: might want to change certian settings on the modem itself
<muuhBDXi> should i pick up the soldring iron ?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: should be able to change them by going into firefox and entering your own IP
<muuhBDXi> how do i change seting on the modem ?
<muuhBDXi> SolidSource: is that a joke ?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: no, but it all depends on how the modem was designed
<neptunepink> muuhBDXi: It's probably 192.68.0.1
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: yeah if its not your own IP than 192.68.0.1
<jake_> bonbonthejon: i dont know, because ive tried it the second time, first on my installation on ubuntu, now here again
<muuhBDXi> ive read that you could telenet to the modem
<neptunepink> muuhBDXi: use firefox :b
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> my /home directory is on a LVM partition
<coreymon77> something messed up
<coreymon77> and now i cannot acces
<coreymon77> it
<muuhBDXi> how do i fix it ?
<coreymon77> all i want it to be able to get a few files off of it, then ill reinstall kubuntu
<coreymon77> how do i get the files
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: are you in your modems settings page?
<muuhBDXi> theres no modem seting page
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: ok, set the DNS in system settings
<muuhBDXi> the only why to connect to the modem is thru telnet and the modem has to be disconnected from the internet
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: but before yoiu set the DNS, you need to find an DNS to use
<CShadowRun> hmm, im trying to get the drivers for my raid drives
<CShadowRun> the options for linux os's are Novell, Red Hat and SuSE
* CShadowRun ponders what to do
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: openDNS.com is a good one
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: if you go to that site, you can get the IPs you need
<killermach> synaptic isn't finding cinelerra for ubuntu? what am I missing?
<neoncode> Does Linux have a driver for the Intel High Definition Audio that's built into the nForce 680i chipset motherboards?
<muuhBDXi> openDNS.com ?
<muuhBDXi> is that a phising site ?
<SolidSource> muuhBDXi: no its a DNS server
<doudoo> hello
<doudoo> adept dont want to install e17
<CShadowRun> come on guys i need help here :P
<doudoo> it said break
<doudoo> can somedoby help
<CShadowRun> trying to get the drivers for my RAID Controller, the only options are Novell, red hat, SuSE turbo and solaris
<Lord_Maynoth> Is there a command like sudo that gives my account admin privileges without running the program as root?
<CShadowRun> which should i choose?
<jarn> How do I check the size of a folder?
<BluesKaj> CShadowRun, you logon to a Kubuntu chat and ask about other OS's ... nervy
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: sudo (or kdesu for graphical apsps)
<muuhBDXi> The straight dope
<muuhBDXi> Know what you're doing? Here are the addresses of the OpenDNS nameservers:
<muuhBDXi> whats strait dope means ?
<Lord_Maynoth> well when I use sudo it installs the application as root
<CShadowRun> [BluesKaj-> you obviously failed to read the question, im trying to get my raid controller to work IN KUBUNTU
<BluesKaj> no lies
<Lord_Maynoth> is their anyway to make it install as my account instead of root?
<CShadowRun> but the only driver download options are Novell, red hat, SuSE turbo and solaris (there is no ubuntu\debian download)
<doudoo> adept says BREAK wen i wanna install e17... how can I repear plz??
<BluesKaj> sorry, guess i should have scrolled up
<CShadowRun> lol :P
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: installing what exactly? and how?
<CShadowRun> so, what should i do?
<Lord_Maynoth> ktorrent from source
<doudoo> with adept or aptitude
<CShadowRun> i mean i need my sata's theres 500gb of drive there, but promise only supplys the drivers i listed above :(
<Jucato> doudoo: try installing it using apt-get instead, to get more descriptive error messages
<CShadowRun> no sign of a ubuntu\debian installer
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: why do you need to install it as your user?
<Lord_Maynoth> I don't have to, but having to enter a password each time to run a program is annoying
<Jucato> er?
<Lord_Maynoth> I was hoping there was a way around this
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: just because it was installed w/ sudo doesn't mean you have to run the installed app as root
<SolidSource> stupid kopete crashing
<Lord_Maynoth> it wont let me run it without sudo
<Lord_Maynoth> or gksu in the launcher
<doudoo> can somedody test the install of e17 cvs with apt-get to see if depots are broken for you too plz? :p
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: (we don't have gksu in kubuntu) your compiled ktorrent?
<Jucato> <Jucato> doudoo: try installing it using apt-get instead, to get more descriptive error messages
<Lord_Maynoth> im in ubuntu :c
<doudoo> i did
<doudoo> it
<Jucato> !pastebin | doudoo
<ubotu> doudoo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> doudoo: pastebin the error messages
<Lord_Maynoth> I just thought there might be a way to give my account admin privileges without sudo
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: there's something wrong w/ how you compiled it then
<Admiral_Chicago> update to feisty :)
<eilker>  button 1 is left click , button 3 is right click. what is button 4 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> no don't...yet.
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: even if you used "sudo make install", you should be able to run the app as any user
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: just curious, did you use "make" or  "sudo make"?
<Nontitle> button 4 would be an extra button, if you have a mouse with an extra button
<doudoo> Jucato : it's in french... it say it might mis a "paquets"(dont know the name in english) problem
<eilker> i see ok, got it
<Nontitle> how do i change single-clicking to double-clicking in konqueror?
<Jucato> doudoo: oh...
<Jucato> Nontitle: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<Nontitle> ok thanks Jucato
<Lord_Maynoth> well i couldn't use make
<Jucato> huh?
<Lord_Maynoth> so i used unsermake
<doudoo> Jucato: thx for your help
<Lord_Maynoth> the program required me to use unsermake
<doudoo> bye all
<Lord_Maynoth> but it was not in sudo
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: unsermake is only for programs that use CMake.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: help me now...
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: later!!!
<Jucato> lol j/k
<Jucato> what is it?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: haha, no just kidding. I'm getting in on the Jucato FAQ sessien
<Admiral_Chicago> session*
<Lord_Maynoth> me /shrug it wouldn't allow me to use make because it complained saying to use unsermake instead
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: which version of KTorrent are you compiling? you might be compiling the one for KDE4
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: lol :)
<Lord_Maynoth> 2.1.1
<Jucato> let me check
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: 2.1.1 is in Feisty for 3.5.6
<Lord_Maynoth> i did sudo apt-get build-dep ktorrent
<vbgunz> how do I make a variable system wide? I already put an export VAR=VAL in my .bashrc *but* heard I am supposed to put it somewhere in /etc/local or something similar... anyone know how to make a variable system wide?
<Jucato> !info ktorrent feisty
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2351 kB, installed size 8860 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> oh it is -0
<Jucato> ha! ktorrent site seems to be down
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: btw, where are you installing it to? are you using a --prefix= option with ./configure?
<Lord_Maynoth> I wasn't using a --prefix=
<Lord_Maynoth> now
<Lord_Maynoth> no
<Lord_Maynoth> :c
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: this is certainly not normal...
<Lord_Maynoth> was i supposed to use the --prefix=
<Lord_Maynoth> what does that do?
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe
<Admiral_Chicago> go for it
<Jucato> !compile | Lord_Maynoth
<ubotu> Lord_Maynoth: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Lord_Maynoth> !--prefix=
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prefix= - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu> hello
<carutsu> i'm having problems with my sound... it used to work
<carutsu> i'm having problems with my sound... it used to work... it even thinks it's playing music
<Lord_Maynoth> ./configure --prefix=$KDEDIR would I do that in gnome?
<Lord_Maynoth> or would it be ./configure --prefix=$GNOMEDIR
<SolidSource> !register > nixhex
<carutsu> ...
<carutsu> anyone?
<posingaspopular> carutsu: whatsthe issue
<posingaspopular> specifically?
<carutsu> the sound card is detected
<carutsu> no sound comes out
<carutsu> it used to
<posingaspopular> did you check alsa
<carutsu> yep and reinstalled them
<carutsu> and rebot
<carutsu> what's the daemon of the sound?
<posingaspopular> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<posingaspopular> i duno actually
<carutsu> thanks anyway.
<carutsu> Well another thing... everytime i boot it says there are inconcistencies with my disks and no automatically fixing this...
<carutsu> how do i fix this manually?
<carutsu> posingaspopular?
<Admiral_Chicago> http://images.ucomics.com/comics/bo/2007/bo070305.gif
<posingaspopular> uhh i duno about the disk inconsistencies
<Admiral_Chicago> gah, irssi ftl
<posingaspopular> Admiral_Chicago: whats the daemon for sound?
<carutsu> i disabled sound then enabled it back and it's looped...
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm using artsd
<carutsu> is it the default?
<posingaspopular> should be
<Admiral_Chicago> dunno, try alsamixer in a konsole
<posingaspopular> i said alsa already
<carutsu> well i have an intel sound card
<Admiral_Chicago> dude, alsamixer in a konsole is different
<carutsu> and i tiped artds
<carutsu> in terminal it told me it was already runing but i dont think so...
<posingaspopular> so... kill it and restart
<carutsu> thats what im doing
<Mr_Sonoma> hi everyone
<coreymon77> oh ya!
<coreymon77> i did it!
<posingaspopular> kay and..
<coreymon77> i finally was able to mount that drive in a livecd
<carutsu> and it didnt work
<carutsu> m...
<carutsu> do you know what atd is?
<Mr_Sonoma> not to interrupt but could i possibly get someone to answer a few questions?
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mr_Sonoma> lol ok
<Mr_Sonoma> was trying to be polite
<Mr_Sonoma> has anyone had any problems getting the resolution right with a savage s3 vid card?
<posingaspopular> did you check the documentation?
<Mr_Sonoma> dont have doc on the card and their website isnt much help either as its an older card. didnt see anything in the help docs. and ive tried every savage driver listed in the os
<Admiral_Chicago> carutsu: did you try alsamixer in a terminal
<posingaspopular> !documentation
<Mr_Sonoma> i could have over looked...to be honest but dont think i have
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<posingaspopular> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<carutsu> alsamixer in terminal no
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago: alsamixer in terminal no
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, long time no see
<carutsu> Kmix instead
<K-Ryan> Anyway, I need some help
<K-Ryan> I'm trying to install this game, http://www.sturmbahnfahrer.com/
<K-Ryan> They don't have a deb package, and I'm not sure how to compile the source
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago Line is muted there
<carutsu> how do i change that?
<carutsu> it says Line [off] 
<bonbonthejon> K-Ryan: download the source, then ./configure, then ./make, then ./make install
<K-Ryan> Alright, thanks bonbonbthejon
<Admiral_Chicago> carutsu: M
<bonbonthejon> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<carutsu> m...
<igorjr> hi, am i able to change the mount-points of my harddrives, after i installed kubuntu?
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Admiral_Chicago> if it has green 00s it's on
<igorjr> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> posingaspopular: do a /msg ubotu to investigate him more
<Admiral_Chicago> carutsu: do you understand?
<igorjr> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<igorjr> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago yes, thanks, didnt work
<carutsu> its so weird yesterday i was listening to some music
<Exal|away> hi, where is the inittab file in kubuntu?
<intelikey> Exal|away depends on the version.   what do you want ?
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago how can i rebot totally? i mean, if i turn off and on it saves some info
<Exal|away> intelikey: for run some aplications
<Admiral_Chicago> carutsu: look at system settings >> sessions manager
<carutsu> how do i make sure it just boot "from scratch"
<Admiral_Chicago> it may be in advanced
<intelikey> Exal|away edgy and up ward use "upstart" rather than SysV-init
<Admiral_Chicago> carutsu: gotta run
<Hasrat_USA> good evening everyone. I have a problem. When I click on the 'Start' menu equivalent of KDE and go to Multimedia, I don't see anything called Volume Monitor and Recording Monitor, but I badly need them to set up stuffs to use Ekiga.
<intelikey> Exal|away but you really shouldn't run applications from inittab    ues  /etc/rc.local
<intelikey> use
<carutsu> Admiral_Chicago np, tahankyou
<posingaspopular> Hasrat_USA: open a konsole
<posingaspopular> actually
<Hasrat_USA> posingaspopular: done
<posingaspopular> your volume should be on the left side
<posingaspopular> type alsa mixer
<posingaspopular> and play around in there
<posingaspopular> i gotta run
<Exal|away> intelikey: ok thanks
<Hasrat_USA> I know all about alsamixer but i also know that KDE/Gnome comes with two default applications. 1. volume monitor (that lets you monitor in real time the volume) and 2. recording level monitor (that lets you monitor how loudly or quietly you're speaking into the mic)
<Hasrat_USA> I need to figure out a way to add these two applications to the 'start' menu
<Hasrat_USA> and I don't know how to add items to the start menu in KDE
<intelikey> right click it
<intelikey> it's kde, if you want to change something; right click it.
<Hasrat_USA> intelikey: then?
<intelikey> ah does the words kmenu editor   not give you a clue ?
<K-Ryan> Alright, this isn't working
<K-Ryan> The source came in a tar.gz which i extracted
<K-Ryan> Actually...
<K-Ryan> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<intelikey> K-Ryan might i ask what you are building ?
<cpk1> the world!
<cpk1> he is building the world
<cpk1> and it will be magnificent!
<intelikey> magnificent ?    no just big.
<cpk1> no no he is using the -magnificent flag
<intelikey> :)
<cpk1> =D
<intelikey> you gentoo guys crack me up.
<hilltop> hello folk, My brother lives 10+ miles to the nearest elextric power, North or South and the same to any phone connection - even no cell. I'm trying to help him with kubuntu.
<hilltop> Here is the question. He installed ubuntu 6.06 and has kubuntu CD. I "know" he can add KDE to his existing ubuntu, I did from repos and can log into either.
<hilltop> How can he add kubuntu CD to his repo list and have it not be asking for the Internet? Thanks so mush for a great Linux.
<voidmage> hilltop: sudo apt-cdrom add
<voidmage> at least i think
<ubuntu> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<NDPTAL85> Is there an easy way to install Beryl to my Kubuntu install?
<voidmage> what version?
<hilltop> thank you voidmage. I told him to just put the CD in and it will ask him about adding it with a popup. I htink htis in fact worked. But any attempt to use it keep asking for the Internet.
<voidmage> hmm
<NDPTAL85> What version?
<hilltop> I gave him ubuntu 6.06 and kubuntu 6.06, both the same - should be workable. :)
<NDPTAL85> I'm running Edgy if you are asking about Kubuntu.
<voidmage> not sure if anyone would know about this
<voidmage> but somehow my filesystem is mounted as read only now
<hilltop> voidmage, according to search just now on google you are correct. That may be the thing I need. Along with getting ride of the rest of the repos
<hilltop> voimage, what file system???
<xoss> i'm having problems with my dual boot system.. is there a way to bypass grub and boot the pc using the original boot.ini of winXP?
<voidmage> hilltop: ext3
<voidmage> the relevant fstab line
<voidmage> UUID=0f15f1d0-4789-441a-b748-c3473679809c /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<hilltop> is that removable?
<voidmage> no, it's root
<hilltop> ops
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> what repo contains mondo?
<voidmage> coreymon77:  universe
<Jucato> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2-2 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<coreymon77> im on a dapper livecd
<coreymon77> do i have that repo?
<voidmage> maybe
<makuseru> how can i convert a .avi to .mpeg?
<voidmage> try it
<coreymon77> because i cant find the package in apt
<voidmage> actually, i'm not sure if livecd comes with universe
<voidmage> probably doesn't to save space, but don't quote me on that
<Jucato> coreymon77: you will have to enable (or add) universe
<coreymon77> okay
<Jucato> !info mondo dapper
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.06-1 (dapper), package size 462 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<makuseru> how can i convert a .avi to .mpeg?
<SolidSource> makuseru: theres a kommander script
<makuseru> where?
<SolidSource> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=53555
<SolidSource> theres also http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=53610
<SolidSource> and if you want to conver directly to DVD theres: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36351
<makuseru> i couldnt ever get a DVD to butn
<makuseru> burn*(
<makuseru> so i ended yup wasting like 4 dvds
<makuseru> cause i kept getting errors
<makuseru> so now im trying video CDs
<SolidSource> ok, that might be fixed in the next release of K3B
<SolidSource> 1.0 has a lot of hardware support fixes
<gili> does anyone here get the s-video to work in 6.10
<makuseru> SolidSource: so thats not just a problem for me? its a general problem?
<K-Ryan> Okay I'm back, tried to compile it which wasn't working, then went to dinner
<SolidSource> makuseru: its a general problem with any DVD software...though I have never had a problem, I know people that have had problems, especially with HP
<K-Ryan> Anyway, I'm trying to build this, http://www.sturmbahnfahrer.com/
<K-Ryan> Physics based game
<K-Ryan> Is there anyone that might be able to help?
<makuseru> go figure
<makuseru> mine is an HP
<SolidSource> k-ryan> I'm giving it a go
<K-Ryan> Thanks SolidSource
<K-Ryan> In one of the comments I read it didn't have a ./configure, might have been changed since that comment was made, but it's something to note.
<SolidSource> thats what I was looking for, but can't find one
<Jucato> you might have to generate the configure script first
<K-Ryan> Hey Jucato, long time no see =)
<Jucato> hi K-Ryan
* Jucato is downloading it
<K-Ryan> =)
<Jucato> so you're stuck at configure? because it has no configure?
<K-Ryan> I don't know what to do with it
<K-Ryan> I clicked the source link and it opened in Konqueror
<SolidSource> did you follow the instructions in INSTALL file?
<Jucato> hm... you downloaded the .tar.gz ?
<K-Ryan> Tried to extract it, and it gave me an error about extracting certain things, but it did extract a bucnh of stuff
<K-Ryan> *bunch
<SolidSource> k-ryan: extracted with no errors here, might try redownloading
<K-Ryan> I'll try again
<Jucato> looks like you don't need configure for it
<Jucato> the INSTALL file gives instructions :D
<SolidSource> yeah
<K-Ryan> Oh, I only checked readmes..
<Jucato> just make, and make run. no need for make install
<Jucato> K-Ryan: when dealing w/ source code, always read INSTALL and README files
<K-Ryan> Didn't know that there was more than a readme
<K-Ryan> I've been on XP lately, I'm in a gaming mood
<Jucato> any good source code tarball will have both INSTALL and README
<K-Ryan> Yeah extraction is giving me errors again
<Jucato> if it doesn't, then it sucks :)
<K-Ryan> A lot of "Not found in archive" stuff
<Jucato> O.o
<K-Ryan> Mind you this is directly from Konqueror, I haven't figured out how to download the tar.gz
<Jucato> K-Ryan: http://www.stolk.org/sturmbahnfahrer/download/sturmbahnfahrer-1.3.tar.gz <---- download that
<SolidSource> firefox for the win
<Jucato> K-Ryan: in the download page, you can just right-click on the link and select Save target as
<K-Ryan> Yeah I clicked that link and it opened in Konqueror for me to browse the files, let's try again...
<Jucato> Save Link As
<K-Ryan> now it's opening in Ark
<K-Ryan> Should I download it?
<Jucato> ye
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> unless you don't want to install it :)
<K-Ryan> No, I meant should I download the tar.gz
<Jucato> btw, it will not really be installed. you will have to use "make run" everytime
<Jucato> yes
<K-Ryan> That's not a biggie
<Jucato> download it somewhere, then extract the contents
<Jucato> ok, Jucato-minute over :)
* Jucato goes back to reading
<K-Ryan> Thanks Jucato
<Jucato> np
<NixHex> wonder what I did for kopete to start crashing
<K-Ryan> Ark is giving me extraction errors now..
<K-Ryan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> K-Ryan: hm... have you finished downloading it?
<K-Ryan> Yeah, hold on a second
<K-Ryan> Never mind, can't copy and paste it...
<NixHex> another reason not to use konqueror...the thing some times hides the download windows and you won't know if it is finished or not
<K-Ryan> Here's one line, drwxr-xr-x bram/users 0 2006-09-04 11:50 sturmbahnfahrer-1.3/
<Jucato> NixHex: if the download window closes, it's finished
<K-Ryan> And when typing ./make sturm.......
<NixHex> Jucato: nope, I have had it close the window (basically hid it into the background, nothing in the taskbar) and yet it wasn't finished
<Jucato> NixHex: it's actually a Progress Dialog/window. same thing that appears when you are copying/moving files. once the process finishes, it closes. BUt I think that behavior can be changed
<K-Ryan> It tells me no such file or directory
<Jucato> NixHex: hm... never encounteredt hat before
<Jucato> K-Ryan: what are you trying to do? (or how are you doing it?)
<killermach_> what app should I use to turn a series of jpegs into a DVD slideshow?
<K-Ryan> I had typed ./make <path>
<NixHex> Jucato: the download dialog even has crashed leaving a partly downloaded file, and when trying to restart the download it keeps crashing
<Jucato> K-Ryan: er no
<K-Ryan> Umm, =)
<Jucato> K-Ryan: just plain "make"
<K-Ryan> Okay, it says nothing to be done
<Jucato> K-Ryan: you have to go inside the extracted sturmblablah folder
<Jucato> K-Ryan: of course, you have to extract it first...
<morphine_> howdy folks, I'm wondering if anyone can offer some advice
<K-Ryan> Did
<Gh0st75> anyone know how i can restore an ipod in kubuntu?
<jack_> hi, i amy trying to fix my mic which doesnt record sound using this post
<jack_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255071#10
<jack_> but i cannot do this:make sure you turn up the volume using the up arrows.
<morphine_> I recently decided to switch from XP to kubuntu, and I also bought a 160gb hard drive for my machine. Kubuntu is currently installed on a 10gb drive... should I make the 160gb /home or just move the whole operation to it?
<jack_> how would you do that ?
<soulrider> morphine_: maybe you can set fstab to mount ~ on your new drive, but i dunno if that would work
<bonbonthejon> morphinex: why not let the installer allocate the space
<morphinex> Well, I have the whoile thing on the 10gb now
<morphinex> So the question is: will 10g be enough long-term for parts of the system other than /home?
<K-Ryan> Alright screw it, I give up
<K-Ryan> It's not a big deal, it's a one level game =)
<jack_> if you type alsamixer in the konsoler, how do increase the volume in the tabs, e.g. in the capture tab??
<morphinex> I'm wishing I had done the whole thing on lvm ;)
<bonbonthejon> morphinex: expand the partition to fit the entire drive
<NixHex> jack_wyt: is there a little speaker icon in your system tray?
<morphinex> The big drive is empty now, not even installed
<morphinex> Not in the computer
<NixHex> jack_wyt: is there a little speaker icon in your system tray?
<bonbonthejon> morphinex: oh, i see the problem
<NixHex> whats with the adding wyt on the end
<mortici> is there a way to get my computer to boot up with num lock on? like especially KDM/KDE
<bonbonthejon> Gh0st75: I dont think so, best off finding a windows box with itunes
<morphinex> bonbonthejon: yeah... so the other option is to just use g4l or g4u or whatever
<morphinex> Move the 10gb onto the 160 and then resize the filesystem
<bonbonthejon> morphinex: I have a similar set up for my server, I have a whole hard drive mounted as /samba, which is shared by samba, ironically :)
<jack_> NixHex: yes i did
<bonbonthejon> mortici_: this says for gnome, but you could make changes http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_turn_on_Num_Lock_on_GNOME_startup
<DRomeo521> Does anyone know why the 'urgent' flashing (ex. receive new instant message in Gaim) in the kicker does not flash while using Beryl?
<morphinex> bonbonthejon: I just wonder if 10gb will be enough for the systemn
<K-Ryan> What do you want to do with it?
<morphinex> bonbonthejon: i'm also tempted to just wait until 7.04 and start over ;)
<bonbonthejon> morphinex: as long as you keep most stuff on the bigger partution
<jack_> NixHex: sorry i didnt see the question earlier, in the kmix everything is fine: volume turned up, which colour should the red dot have, red or bright red?
<K-Ryan> 10GB just for the OS?
<K-Ryan> Should be more than enough unless I'm mistaken
<Jucato> mortici: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard
<morphinex> K-Ryan: yes, and /home would be on another drive
<NixHex> jack_wyt: don't think the red one should be selected..but the green one yes
<K-Ryan> Yeah that sounds fine
<bonbonthejon> morphinex: it is hard to move /home, why not just mount the new drive as a folder in your home folder
<morphinex> bonbonthejon: a folder in ~ ?
<jack_> NixHex: the red one is for hte mic, but there are switches too, line and mic, which one should i tick?
<bonbonthejon> morphinex: like ~/storage
<morphinex> what is difficult about moving /home?
<NDPTAL85> I feel so proud. I got Beryl installed on my Kubuntu box. This is what Beryl (not my setup) looks like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywo83CB8p68&mode=related&search=
<bonbonthejon> morphinex: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<K-Ryan> morphinex I have about 12GB for Kubuntu in general, granted I installed a bunch of stuff, but it's only 45% used
<jack_> NixHex: still doesnt work, hell
<K-Ryan> And that comes to 6.6GB
<morphinex> my 10gb is 70% full with ~ accounting for about 3g
<K-Ryan> So you could probably get away with 5GB for straight Kubuntu
<NixHex> jack_wyt: yeah neither working
<morphinex> Yeah, I guess my concern is a more long-term one
<NixHex> jack_wyt: ok, go to the switches tab
<morphinex> As I accumulate stuff it might fill up
<K-Ryan> 10GB should be good for just the OS
<morphinex> ok
<K-Ryan> And all the bits and pieces you may download for it
<bonbonthejon> morphinex: keep music, movies, etc on the other drive
<NixHex> jack_wyt: on the input tab you need the green dot selected for mic, and then on the switches tab, you need to select mic as well
<morphinex> I guess that worst case I will just buy another drive down the road, but I'm sure you guys are right
<morphinex> thanks for the guide
<morphinex> I actually have another issue, all this tlak about the sound system reminded me. When I use teamspeak, I can hear myself through my headphones
<morphinex> In fact, I can always hear noise from the mic through the sound system
<jack_> jucato:Run alsamixer in console.. Go into the playback "tab" and mute mic. Go into the capture tab, I think f4 and hit space on Mic and space on capture until L R Captur is red under both Mic and Capture. make sure you turn up the volume using the up arrows.
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a way to show certain files on a desktop. so .odt on one, .ogg on another?
<Jucato> jack_: huh?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: nope. you can't have different icons per VD
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: didn't think so
<surgy> !share
<jack_> jucato: do you have any idea how i can in the konsole increase the mic volume like described here?i cannot get it done
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> jack_: sorry, don't know...
<Jucato> I'm not a sound person...
<surgy> how do i share a folder over my network? both computers are running edgy
<jack_> Jucato: ok,thanks though..lol
<voidmage> What file is the list of installed packages stored on?
<surgy> jack_: use kmix its in your kde menu
<bonbonthejon> voidmage: none, you can do "dpkg -l"
<Jucato> dpkg --get-selections
<jack_> surgy: i am doing that, kmix is fine, mic enabled, volume up
<NixHex> jack_wyt: you need to enable the mic in the switches tab as well though
<Lord_Maynoth> hello I have a really dumb question
<bonbonthejon> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<voidmage> I can't dpkg --get-selectiong
<voidmage> i'm on a livecd on a corrupted filesyste
<voidmage> any suggestions to extract a list of installed packageS:
<voidmage> ?
<jack_> NixHex: i did that, still no chance
<NixHex> Jucato: how do I get it not to address the person alias, cause it keeps changing jack_ to jack_wyt...?
<Lord_Maynoth> I have a launcher that requires me to run gksu <program name>     is there a way to make it so I don't have to type in my password?
<xoss> my XP still wont boot with GRUB.. previously i can dual boot XP and kubuntu.. help anyone??
<surgy> jucato: can you tell me how to share a folder over my network between two linux computers? i have used samba between linux and windows, but now he switched to kubuntu :)
<NixHex> jack_wyt: weird, worked right off
<morphinex> voidmage: I have that info, hold on a sec
<bonbonthejon> surgy: samba should work, or nfs
<voidmage> ljoin #ubuntu+1
<bonbonthejon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> NixHex: just type ja[Tab] ?
<bonbonthejon> !grub | xoss
<ubotu> xoss: please see above
<Jucato> surgy: wrong person to ask... :)
<NixHex> jucato: its giving me the jack_wyt with that too
<surgy> bonbonthejon: samba works for linux? i tried smb:// [ip]  and it says it doesnt exsist..... does that mean he has nothing shared? if so how can he share it?
<Jucato> it gives me jack_ at the top of the list... are you using konversation?
<jack_> nixhex: did you read the how to i posted above to jucato? it s kind of great, but i cannot increase the volume in the alsamixer in the konsole with the arrow keys
<morphinex> voidmage: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=564
<bonbonthejon> Lord_Maynoth: in konsole, run "which PROG" to find where it is, then do "sudo chmod 777 PATH_TO_PROG
<NixHex> jack_wyt: yeah that works fine on mine, so I don't know
<voidmage> morphinex: i can't dpkg --get-selections, i'm on a livecd and my install is corrupted
<voidmage> erm
<voidmage> the filesystem is
<voidmage> i can read individual files but don't know how to get the list from there
<bonbonthejon> surgy: i think you can right click on a folder in konqueror and go to properties, then sharing
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks
<morphinex> voidmage: ah, sorry, that's all I know
<bonbonthejon> Lord_Maynoth: did it work, there should be a way to do it in one line
<bonbonthejon> !nfs | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<surgy> bonbonthejon: no "sharing" when i right click a file in konq
<bonbonthejon> !samba | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Section32> Is there a "Startup Items" like app for KDE/Kubuntu like there is on Gnome/Ubuntu?
<mortici> how do i verify that usplash works on my raid0 setup?
<surgy> bonbonthejon: but this is for linux to linux file sharing
<bonbonthejon> surgy: samba can work
<surgy> bonbonthejon: you prefer nfs?
<bonbonthejon> surgy: nfs is a unix way, but samba can work, especially if windows boxes might need to be added later
<surgy> bonbonthejon: ok, can you tell me how to share a folder?
<Lord_Maynoth> bonbonthejon, well the program still works fine but for some reason when it only works in the system try when I use sudo <program name> or gksu <program name> in the launcher
<nixhex> jack_: don't know what could be wrong with yours, I can't even simulate the problem
<Lord_Maynoth> ok
<Lord_Maynoth> that works
<bonbonthejon> Lord_Maynoth: then edit the menu
<Lord_Maynoth> wow
<Lord_Maynoth> I think that fixed it
<nixhex> jucato: I think it was a kopete thing is why it kept changing the name
<jack_> nixhex: it doesnt seem to be an uncommon thing, but nothing works from the remedies;-)
<bonbonthejon> surgy: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_share_folders_the_easy_way
<surgy> thank you
<nixhex> jack_: yeah, but if I can't simulate it, I can't troubleshoot it
<jack_> nixhex: thank you though, trying a couple of other how tos..
<Lord_Maynoth> bonbonthejon, thanks so much! that seems to have done the trick
<Lord_Maynoth> I now finished my guide on the forums
<nixhex> jack_: have tried reinstalling the ALSA stuff?
<bonbonthejon> Lord_Maynoth: its insecure, but it works
<Lord_Maynoth> works great!
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks
<jack_> nixhex: via apt-get reinstall alsa-mixer?
<nixhex> jack_: thats not a package on my list, but go into adept and search alsa, and you can reinstall from there
<jack_> nixhex: ok
<nixhex> jack_: if don't have the ALSA-OSS package installed, you should do that too
<jack_> nixhex: i have them,(alsabase, alsa-oss,alsa-utils) should i get the firmware loader,-tool, -daemon, -gui too?
<duckdown> Hi all.. Is anyone familiar with running X programs on a remote box through ssh? (ssh -X outside.machine.com) I am able to run individual applications like 'firefox' and 'konqueror' and what not, but I can't seem to figure out how to get into my own Window Manager (like GNOME).. I'd rather open a whole desktop rather than running individual X programs by hand every time
<nonuda_> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<abattoir> duckdown: tried 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm(or gdm) start' ?
<rustin> hi! anybody knows how to enable the alsa(-)conf(ig) command?
<nixhex> jack_: no, I don't have those, I have those 3 and gstreamer0.10-alsa, lib32sound2, libasound2, libesd-alsa0, libpt-plugins-alsa, and linux-sound-base thats all the ALSA stuff I have
<nixhex> jack_: but if you just reinstall the base and utils it should work if its going to
<nonuda_> need help to install kubuntu without cdrom, i have follow the guide but it didn't work
<jack_> nixhex: icannot find lib32sound2 on my system
<nixhex> jack_: you don't that one
<jack_> nixhex: and synaptic doesnt find it..its somewhere in the reps?
<nixhex> jack_: lib32sound2 is for 64bit system...so you don't need
<nixhex> jack_: I shouldn't have even mentioned that one
<rustin> alsaconfig... anybody knows? :S
<fyrmedic> When using lsmod and in the event of sound problems should the entry pcspkr be empty with no user?
<jack_> nixhex: i thought this might be the case as i am on the centrino, but there was a 64 edition too, funny that the 32 is for the 64 then any way
<nonuda_> anyone?
<nixhex> jack_: lib32 is same as ia32....so people know that they are so you can run 32 bit apps
<nixhex> jack_: that work?
<ghetek> hey guys, i have remote hosting for my website and i use sshfs to mount it to a folder in my media directory. as of now every time that my computer starts up i need to re-enter in the sshfs mount command and put in the directory. I would liket o put it in the auto start applications but then i still need to put in the password. can someone please walk me through how to get ssh-keygen working so that i no longer need a password?
<nixhex> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ghetek> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ghetek> !ssh-keygen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh-keygen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nonuda_> need help to install kubuntu without cdrom, i have follow the guide but it didn't work
<BluesKaj> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Lord_Maynoth> does anyone know what the terminal command to see where a program is installed to is?
<Jucato> how did you install the program?
<Lord_Maynoth> from source
<firecrotch> Okay, I need a bit of help with sed
<Jucato> if you didn't specify the --prefix, it will be in /usr (or /usr/bin to be exact)
<Jucato> Lord_Maynoth: ^^^
<firecrotch> Never used it before, and I need to use it to replace all occurences of a particular phrase with a different phrase
<nixhex> !info usplash install
<Lord_Maynoth> Jucato, thanks
<ubotu> usplash: Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-33 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 564 kB
<fyrmedic> I was able to get my onboard wireless card to work the other day. I have since had to re-install. Anybody have a good link for re-installing the wlan0?
<Lord_Maynoth> I remember... which thats it
<Lord_Maynoth> hhaha
<Lord_Maynoth> yay
<Lord_Maynoth> I am really beginning to like the CLI
<Lord_Maynoth> is that bad
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<Admiral_Chicago> nah, CLI FTW
<BluesKaj> anyone know of a utility to burn audio to dvd ?
* Jucato prefers type to which
<mortici> if i mount a windows xp drive what is the fs type i should use ie. mount -t ??? /dev/hda /mnt
<Admiral_Chicago> mortici: ntfs probably
<ira> where is the edgy bug conference?
<ira> sorry festy
<Jucato> ira: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<ira> ty
<nixhex> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixhex> can't find any good instructions on shanging usplash
<vmmartinezg> hello
<nixcamic> hey all
<vmmartinezg> how do i do to register my nick?
<nixcamic> anyone know what kubuntu uses for automounting of inserted usb drives?
<Admiral_Chicago> !register | vmmartinezg
<ubotu> vmmartinezg: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<vmmartinezg> how can i run Office in kubuntu?
<vmmartinezg> and i mean run it well...
<nixcamic> vmmartinezg: openoffice or ms office?
<vmmartinezg> ms
<vmmartinezg> anyone? any idea?
<nixcamic> crossover office?
<Crell> wine or crossover could be useful.
<Crell> I've never tried it, though.  I prefer OOo.
<brother> hello, I am trying to install a brother printer driver, and i get an error from gdebi "unable to copy PPD file" Can anyone help??
<vmmartinezg> Me too, but tell that to my colleagues in college :(
<Crell> They can read rtf files.
<vmmartinezg> you may be right, but if i'm to change some of my docs at college...
<nixhex> brother: you got the 2 DEB files and installed the LPR one before the CUPS one?
<nixcamic> so i take it noone knows what mounting daemon kubuntu uses?
<vmmartinezg> it's natural on kubuntu to mount images
<hazard_> magical happy pixie faries.
<brother> nixhex, i tried to install the first one first, then saw what you were talking about, then started over
<vmmartinezg> but i forgot the command
<b0rted> hey there
<nixhex> brother: follow the instructions brother provides at http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html
<vmmartinezg> check on google.com
<b0rted> does any1 know the command "hg clone url" ?
<vmmartinezg> anyone knows what is youtube?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> problem
<brother> nixhex, i did follow that, i accidentally installed them in the wrong order, but then tried over again, is there something i have to undo first?
<coreymon77> whenever i type in sudo it gives me this error
<coreymon77> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar  6 22:19:20 2007
<vmmartinezg> hehehe just kiddin'...
<b0rted> vmmartinezg: tio
<nixhex> brother: don't think so
<brother> ok
<coreymon77> how do i fic that
<brother> thanks
<b0rted> im following a how to install my usb tv stick, and ubuntu doesnt recognise "hg" command
<brother> nixhex, i dont see cups running in my processes, do i need to enable it somehow?
<nixhex> brother: no
<brother> k
<nixhex> coreymon77: make sure your clock and date are correct
<b0rted> vmmartinezg: any help?
<coreymon77> nixhex: they are fine
<firecrotch> coreymon77: sudo -K
<heather> testing
<coreymon77> firecrotch: same thing
<vmmartinezg> what about
<nixhex> coreymon77: bios might have a different time
<heather> this just in.....
<heather> firecrotch needs a glass of water
<firecrotch> coreymon77: Set the date and time to something ahead of what the error says, then sudo -k
<firecrotch> lol heather
<heather> night all K Ubuntu rocks!
<firecrotch> night, heather!
<coreymon77> firecrotch: i cant
<coreymon77> firecrotch: i can use su
<coreymon77> firecrotch: i mean
<coreymon77> firecrotch: i cant
<coreymon77> firecrotch: i cant change the time
<firecrotch> coreymon77:  reboot into single user mode to do that then
<coreymon77> how do i do it
<makuseru> what would be a good program to split a avi or mpeg into two parts?
<coreymon77> firecrotch: whats the command
<nixcamic> hate to seem impatient here, but noone knows what's called by hal to mount new media?
<orangey> hey all.
<Crell> nixcamic: It's changed so many times in the last 2 years I lost track.
<orangey> since upgrading to herd 5 (from edgy), my kopete has been very small in the contact list.
<orangey> is that something that kubuntu did?
<orangey> if so, how can I undo that?
<nixcamic> Crell: thats the problem, after an hour of googleing i have 5 different wrong answers
<firecrotch> coreymon77: When grub comes up, press `e` and add the word single to the end of the line that you use to boot normally
<Crell> I don't know what Edgy in particular does, sorry.
<Crell> I'm just amazed it works when it does. :_0
<Crell> :-)
<firecrotch> coreymon77:  Then press b to boot
<nixcamic> yeah, its pretty much the reason i switched to kubuntu
<nixcamic> and now i cant configure it, which is making it a lot less usefull to me
<coreymon77> firecrotch: no, i meant how do i change the time
<orangey> alright..
<orangey> it says on the wiki that Kopete's contact list got themed for Feisty.
<orangey> but how do I *change* this theme, since I don't like it?
<firecrotch> coreymon77:  date -s
<coreymon77> firecrotch: that will reset it?
<firecrotch> coreymon77: use date -s 23:00 to set it to 23:00
<firecrotch> Then you should be able to sudo -k
<orangey> My lord, the theme is so small I want to rip my eyes out.
<b0rt> please help, why i cant use "hg clone" command?
<coreymon77> what about the date
<FabioBr> Hello, i have a webcam with mic and i want to grab some frames and audio. Can you give me some suggestions for programs to use?
<makuseru> what would be a good program to split a avi or mpeg into two parts?
<firecrotch> coreymon77: Not sure, probably something like date -s Mar 5, 2006
<brother> nixhex, seems brother was prepared for my problem in there faq
<coreymon77> firecrotch: so should i set the date to after the date that the error says?
<draik> What do I use to copy a CD?
<bonbonthejon> draik: rip to mp3 or copy to iso?
<draik> bonbonthejon: ISO
<bonbonthejon> draik: i think there is a program mkisofs
<Dr_willis> k3b can copy cd's i belive
<draik> I will try
<Dr_willis> or dd it to an iso file. then use k3b to burn the iso
<Dr_willis> 'do not try, do..'
<Dr_willis> :)
<sep1318> "do, or do not. there is no try"
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: K3B is excellent in burning CD/DVDs
<alanhaggai> Just burnt one now.
* Dr_willis posts a "No Smoking Sign"
* nixhex tags Dr_Willis's "No Smoking Sign"
<Dr_willis> as long as its not an ATHF flashing led sign...
<firecrotch> coreymon77: Yes, set it to after the date it says
<neoncode> I just saw the new logon screen for Ubuntu Fiesty and damn that looks good, is Kubuntu getting a new good looking one too?
<alanhaggai> neoncode: Can you give me a link to the pic?
<neoncode> alanhaggai: http://www.masuran.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/artwork2.png
<neoncode> It's part of that review that was on Digg.
<alanhaggai> neoncode: Looks nice, but not much improvements over Edgy's splash.
<makuseru> what would be a good program to split a avi or mpeg into two parts?
<neoncode> alanhaggai: I love that new depth feture at the bottom. I'm seriously considering switching to Ubuntu in 7.04 over Kubuntu.
<alanhaggai> neoncode: KDE is much better than Gnome I should say.
* Dr_willis perfers kde also
<Dr_willis> Gnome makes me feel like i got my hands tied behind my back..
* neoncode notes the fact that he's in the Kubuntu channel.
* sep1318 seconds the motion
<sep1318> hehehe
<alanhaggai> Haha Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> but my shoes are slip ons.. so i dont need my hands...
<neoncode> alanhaggai: I aggree, but KDE is ugly. Also, Gnome works better with Beryl.
<Dr_willis> Untill i need to go to the bathroom..
<Dr_willis> I dont find KDE ugly at all.
<alanhaggai> I too.
<Dr_willis> and Beryl is such a work in progress - i find THAT ugly.
<nixcamic> anyone know the command called by hal to mount new media?
<alanhaggai> neoncode: I was an avid Gnome user. But when I switched to KDE, I never looked back.
* nixhex sees no point to beryl
<Dr_willis> Now that Mandriva Live cd with Mettiss (mettis?) metiss? had some neat features that i could see as adding useablity
<neoncode> alanhaggai: I have Ubuntu on my laptop and Kubuntu on my desktop. And I plan to build a new PC within a month or so and I'll have a GeForce 8800GTS - so I might as well put it to some use.
<alanhaggai> neoncode: Then Beryl will be nice. :)
<Dr_willis> Im not sure the 8800 are well supported yet.
<Dr_willis> i was thinking one needed the latest nvidia drivers for them.
<FabioBr> Anyone can suggest me a program to capture a video (with audio) from my webcam?
<alanhaggai> Dr_willis: I use Beryl with my GeForce 6200
<neoncode> Yea that's what I was going to ask, what drivers do you need for the 8800?
<Dr_willis> alanhaggai,  we are refering to the 8800 however. :)
<neoncode> I don't have a moral problem useing binary drivers if nessicary.
<alanhaggai> So it will have generic support I think.
<Dr_willis> neoncode,  i Seem to recall seeing some discussion about how the newest nvidia drivers were needed for them. THe ones with Edgy are not new enough.
<Dr_willis> I belive even the nv drivers may of been having some issues.. but this is just what i gatehred hanging in this channel. I advise checking the wiki/forums first
<neoncode> Hmm... As long as I can get text console I'll be able to get newer drivers.
<orangey> hey all.
<neoncode> orangey: Hey.
<Dr_willis> I cant afford a new pc/card at this time. :()
<neoncode> Another thing about drivers
<orangey> somebody working on kopete for kubuntu has made it such that there's a theme patched into the code that makes the detailed view fundamentally unusable for me on my 1600x1200 - can't be changed; too small, etc.
<draik> Dr_willis: Yup. k3b worked nicely
<orangey> how do I undo that, or otherwise file my grievance?
<makuseru> what would be a good program to split a avi or mpeg into two parts?
<neoncode> The nForce 680i chipset motherboards use intel HDA audio. Does Linux support that?
<draik> Now if I can get something to do a copy of a DVD that was burned directly from a DVR for me
<morphinex> hey folks, seem to be having a grub problem
<makuseru> get the super grub disk
<morphinex> what is that?
<Dr_willis> heh - we could ask what the problem is. with grub first. :)
<makuseru> replaces/fixes grubs
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<morphinex> I have two HD on the secondary ata controller, each with an OS on them - xp and ub. I installed a new hard drive on the primary ata bus, but when grub loads (from the secondary bus) it gives me error 5 when the new HD is plugged in
<morphinex> Even though, as far as I know, the primary bus should not be involved at all
<makuseru> what would be a good program to split a avi or mpeg into two parts?
<bonbonthejon> !grub | morphinex
<ubotu> morphinex: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<makuseru> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<nixhex> what is the point of using beryl? all it does is eat up memory and processor...it doesn't keep the system from crashing, make it go faster, or anything useful...so why bother...just to have fancy, useless graphical affect? seems wasteful to me
<morphinex> what I don'
<morphinex> don't understand is why grub is doing anything with the primary bus
<morphinex> that seems to be the problem
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  that describes most games as well...
<nixcamic> what does kubuntu use to automount usb drives?
<nixhex> dr_willis: but games are not a constant
* Dr_willis goes back to playing RTCW:ET
<Dr_willis> :)
<mortici> lol
<mortici> ive been playing EVE online :D
<makuseru> can someone please help me split a avi into two parts
<bearcdst> umm im new to linux/ kunbuntu and i just updated all the software on my desktop and in the grub boot loader it shows Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-28-386 and 2.6.15-26-386 how do i remove the older one if posable
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  a lot will depend on the codec the avi is using is my guess.. ive never had much luck with editing avi's at all.
<makuseru> well i can convert to any format, but im mainly working with mpegs and avis
<Jucato> bearcdst: you uninstall it with the package manager (Adept). but it's a good idea to keep at least 2 working kernels installed, as backup
<bearcdst> ok. thanks
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  try loading up kino yet?
<makuseru> i could never get kino to open a mpg, mpeg, or avi
<Dr_willis> Yep.. neither could i.
<makuseru> thought it was just for dv video
<Dr_willis> that was a codec issue i think..
<Dr_willis> convert the avi to dv video then? :)
<Dr_willis> I tend to just watch video...
<makuseru> not one of my converters choices
<makuseru> i have to burn the video to a cd
<makuseru> to watch in school
<Dr_willis> DVD? or VCD?
<makuseru> VCD
<makuseru> K3B dosnt like my dvd burner
<makuseru> so it just wastes all my dvds
<makuseru> but itll do vcds fine, but i need to split the file
<nixcamic> where can i go to get an answer to a question noone on here knows?
<makuseru> fourms
<nixcamic> k
<makuseru> Dr_willis: any ideas?
<nonuda_> i have succed booting from hdd, but the ubuntu installer said that it can't find the iso image, infact i already put an iso image in d: partiton, help pleae
<Dr_willis> nope. I dont screw with that stuff.
<nixcamic> which forums are the offical kubuntu forums?
<makuseru> ubuntu
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  you are trying to install from a .iso file on a ntfs partition?
<nonuda_> from fat32
<nonuda_> i create an iso image using nero from kubuntu disc
<Dr_willis> dare we ask why you are doing it this way and not using the cdrom?
<Dr_willis> im not even sure it Can be installed from a .iso file.
<nonuda_> the guide said it can..
<Dr_willis> which guide is this?
<Dr_willis> you are proberly the first ive ever heard trying it.
<mzanfardino> I'm trying to configure my kubuntu edgy with nvidia gfx 5600 video for twinview display.  Can someone provide a link to a good resource?
<bobstro> you can mount an iso image, so it *should* work. can't say i've tried it though.
<nixhex> but whats the point of doing it that way? that could have some bad repracautions
<Dr_willis> mzanfardino,  just a min...
<mzanfardino> Dr_willis: thank you (btw, I have already installed the latest nvidia driver and have a dual-desktop configuration working...)
<Dr_willis> mzanfardino,  #1 - BACKUP your existing xorg.conf
<mzanfardino> Dr_willis: I'm just interested in comparing the dual-desktop to a single, twinview desktop
<Dr_willis> Then check out the command..   nvidia-xconfig  -A
<Dr_willis> that 'should' be able to set up the various things for you automaticially
<Dr_willis> read the help carefully
<nonuda_> when the installer mount the hd i seen that it mounting hda1, 2 etc...but i wonder why it can't find the iso file
<Dr_willis> also a good example site/docs is       http://gentoo-wiki.com/Twinview_Example
<mzanfardino> Dr_willis: sadly I don't have nvidia_xconfig ....
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  try cding over to the thing and see what files are there.
<mzanfardino> Dr_willis: but I suppose I can apt-get it
<Dr_willis> mzanfardino,  install it? :) its in the repos.
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> i though it was included with the nvidia-glx packages
<mzanfardino> Dr_willis: guess not.  But as I've said, I've installed the latest driver from nvidia (build it into the kernel) so it might not have come across when I did all that...
<Dr_willis> the 2 main options are   -a, --enable-all-gpus, and     --twinview/--no-twinview
<milardovich> hi, can sb help me?
<nixhex> dr_willis: that might not work install nvidia-xconfig
<milardovich> sory for my bad english but in kubuntu-es channel nobody help me
<nonuda_> i'm in ubuntu installer main menu, and i want to execute a shell command, how to mount hdd and see its contents?
<milardovich> im from argentina
<nixhex> dr_willis: it may remove nvidia-glx
<Dr_willis> nonuda_, try alt-ctrl-F2 to get to a shell?
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  i got them both installed.. i think.. let me see
<nixhex> dr_willis: nvidia-settings is what you use
<milardovich> well i run dist-upgrade on my dapper today and i wait and wait and when its finish i have the edgy eft version
<mzanfardino> well, here goes nothing
<nonuda_> ok, now i'm in ~# prompt
<milardovich> everything was fine
<milardovich> but when i wish go to the desk, there is a black window
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Ok.. this is odd.. i dont have the 'nvidia-xconfig' package installed.. BUT the binary is there.. it may of come with the nvidia-glx packagge?
<milardovich> and when i press enter appears> milardovich login
<milardovich> i write my username, then i write my pass
<milardovich> but <he say> me that loging faile
<milardovich> d
<nixhex> dr_willis: nvidia-glx has its own thing, the "nvidia-settings" if you run that in run command, you will get window for Nvidia
<milardovich> wrong username or password
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. nope.. odd..  ok - given a file, how to tell what package it cam ein.
<milardovich> can somebody help me please????????????????????????????
<nonuda_> Dr_willis: now what what should i do? ls show mnt, hd-media, dev and others
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  hmm..    interesting..
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  you said the drive was mounted.. cd to that drive and do a ls and see whats there.
<Dr_willis> it may be mounted in /media/SOMTHING
<milardovich> shit
<milardovich> 10 hours !!!! ten hours with my fucking connection
<milardovich> to update my fucking kubuntu and now...
<milardovich> login faied
<milardovich> fuck
<nonuda_> yes it was mounted when the installer run, but now i its unmounted, what is the command to mount it?
<Dr_willis> mount /dev/whatever /media/whever
<nonuda_> hd-media, dev, mnt are empty
<firecrotch> milardovich: Well, what is it doing when you try to boot?
<milardovich> firecrotch ohh thank you!!!, a first the ubuntu loading screen
<milardovich> kubuntu, sory
<milardovich> with the blue logo
<milardovich> and then a fuking black window
<milardovich> that when i press enter it write milardovich login
<nixhex> milardovich: you need to reconfigure X
<milardovich> nixhex i dont have acces to the console
<nixhex> milardovich: boot into safe mode
<firecrotch> milardovich: That is the console that you get
<milardovich> firecrotch but what key must i press
<milardovich> it cant log me
<milardovich> if i could log me in it doesnt be a problem
<milardovich> i repeat, sory for my brutish english
<firecrotch> milardovich: type your username, hit enter, then type your password and hit enter
<Dr_willis> the password does not 'echo' back. :)
<nonuda_> ah its in /dev i saw theres hda1 till 7
<Dr_willis> or even echo stars.
<firecrotch> That confused me at first too :)
<milardovich> firecrotch that i do
<Dr_willis> im so used to  them working tha way.. ive never noticed.. :)
<nonuda_> but i can't cd to them
<milardovich> but the MAY key dont light on
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  you dont cd to /dev/whatever  you use mount them to a normal directory
<milardovich> bad english but you maybe understand
<Dr_willis> mount /dev/whatever /media/whever
<firecrotch> milardovich: the MAY key?
<milardovich> mayusculas
<firecrotch> milardovich:  I don't know what that is
<milardovich> i dont know hot to say mayusculas in english
<milardovich> wait
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nonuda_> oh ok..
<milardovich> ubotu thay dont speak to me
<nixhex> milardovich: you are Russian right?
<intelikey> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nixhex> milardovich: or close to
<draik> !food
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> !eat
<milardovich> nixhex argentine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> !treat
<milardovich> mayusculas > capital letters
<Jucato> draik: please
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about treat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> Jucato: How do I feed ubotu?
<firecrotch> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<draik> Thank you Lindsey Lohan
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, mount /dev/hda2 /hd-media failed: invalid argument
<nixhex> milardovich: oh well then, could try the spanish channel...but is it not recognizing your login?
<milardovich> firecrotch mayusculas > capital letters
<milardovich> no nixhex i-ve tried with the spanish and the argentinian channel
<firecrotch> draik: no no no no no
<milardovich> and no one help me
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  thses are ntfs or vfat drives ? you may need to tell them the filesystem type
<milardovich> !!! 10 hours waiting!!! only listen music, playing my guitar and using firefox
<firecrotch> milardovich: Does it say anything after you try to login?
<milardovich> for nopthing?
<nonuda_> fat32
<Dr_willis> lets see aht that url is i have..
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<nonuda_> ok thakns
<Dr_willis> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t vfat -r
<milardovich> firecrotch, milardovich login :
<milardovich> that
<Dr_willis> scratch the -r part. :)
<draik> firecrotch: huh?
<nixhex> milardovich: ok, but when you try to login, does it give an error?
<firecrotch> draik: the Lindsey Lohan comment you made... :(
<milardovich> nixhex yes, i cant remeber what
<draik> firecrotch: oh... LOL
<milardovich> but there is smth like loging error
<milardovich> or password wrong
<intelikey> scratch the -t part also
<milardovich> or milardovich loging error
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, No Such file or directory
<firecrotch> milardovich: Then your password is wrong
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  yes.. the mountpoint MUST exist beforhand....
<nixhex> milardovich: try booting into failsafe, through the grub menu
<Dr_willis> make the dir if needed. :)
<nonuda_> ok, mkdir right?
<Dr_willis> Yep.. Linux 101 :)
<milardovich> no nixhex xD the boot menu can left me do it
<milardovich> oly its boots
<milardovich> but wait i triy to prerss scape before the grub loading
<milardovich> <(
<milardovich> maybe it will work
<milardovich> i see you soon only 3 or 5 minutes
<milardovich> bye
<nonuda_> now it said : No such devices
<Mena> Helloooo!
<ExpositionOfEvil> HI!
<nixhex> ok....well he better know the commands to fix X and change his password or it won't be of any use
<intelikey> nonuda_ to discover what device node.    sudo fdisk -l
<nonuda_> ok
<ExpositionOfEvil> LoL
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, /bis/sh: sudo not found
<nonuda_> bis=bin
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  ok.. what kind of messed up system you got booting anyway? :)
<intelikey> prolly ubuntu ////
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, i was trying to install kubuntu without cdrom
<ExpositionOfEvil> utbunu
<ExpositionOfEvil> 7.04!!
<ExpositionOfEvil> zmog!
<ExpositionOfEvil> me wnat it!
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  and what did you 'boot' to do this?
<underzr0> Hey
<Mena> Dr_Willis, Ubuntu is based on kde and kubuntu based on ubuntu or thw both hey are based on kde i dont know ??? :)
<nonuda_> i download the Ubuntu installer
<intelikey> neither is "based on kde"
<LeeJunFan> Mena: ubuntu = gnome by default, kubuntu = kde by default
<Mena> intelikey, ok
<nonuda_> inslinuxCDROMUbuntu_6
<Mena> leejunFan, ok
<makuseru> how can i split an mpeg into two parts?
<SkidMark11212121> does anyone know how to get the time back on the panel?
<LeeJunFan> !info avidemux | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<SkidMark11212121> i deleted it and it's starting to be so annoying
<Mena> SkidMark112121. is an applet
<LeeJunFan> makuseru: should work with mpeg too, I use it for a bunch of video types.
<SkidMark11212121> where is it located?
<Jucato> SkidMark11212121: right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> Clock
<Mena> SkidMark112121. if you wont to add do this rightclicl on panle >>>>add applet>>>clock
<SkidMark11212121> got it
<SkidMark11212121> thanks guys
<Mena> panel*
<SkidMark11212121> i tried to add the applet but i couldn't find the clock
<makuseru> i just downloaded that, but it seems useless, no cut, copy, edit anyting
<SkidMark11212121> will kubuntu have any issues with the daylight savings time change?
<intelikey> Mena ubuntu is the linux distrobution name.  kubuntu is short for ubuntu + kde   or  package name  kubuntu-desktop added to the ubuntu os.   ubuntu (as an installation) is short for ubuntu + gnome   or  ubuntu-desktop added to the ubuntu os.   if that helps you to understand how it works.
<underzr0> hello
<LeeJunFan> makuseru: you can probably find packages for cinelerra if you google for it. I don't think it's in the repos, and I don't think there are feisty packages for it yet.
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, i got it from http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/instlux
<SkidMark11212121> will ubuntu have any issues with the daylight savings time issue
<ltdubdeuce> good question
<Dr_willis> SkidMark11212121, it shoud NOT have any issues
<Dr_willis> SkidMark11212121,  if you are updated
<intelikey> Mena as also xubuntu   is xfce4 + ubuntu   or  the xubuntu-desktop package added to the ubuntu os
<intelikey> i realize that i'm not being very technical about that, but it's the concept i'm trying to convay, and not the specifics.
<Dr_willis> SkidMark11212121,  i saw an artical on it just today. :)
<Mena> intelikey, hmmm thanks :)
<SkidMark11212121> i wonder why people are spending so much $$ updating ms servers
<Dr_willis> SkidMark11212121,  try  zdump -v /etc/localtime | grep 2007
<Dr_willis> 
<intelikey> SkidMark11212121 cause M$ is all they know...
<Dr_willis> SkidMark11212121,  because they dident use a flexable system for the timezone files/method.
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, i follow the guide from this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  wow :) the first method basicially says.. go get  Instlux i http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/instlux.
<Dr_willis> heh heh..
<SkidMark11212121> hmm didn't find anything
<Mena> intelikey, Do you have any idea why i cant conect to my gmail account with jabber and i set the conection as on the page of Gmail Hlep
<Mena> help*
<Mena> intelikey, there is no reply on kopete so i asked
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, so?
<intelikey> Mena no i don't.   sorry not my feild.
<root> im in edgy
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  some guide. :)
<Mena> intelikey, ok no porb
<root> i love you firecrotch
<root> i love you kubuntu
* Dr_willis checks out the instlux docs
<root> i love you fuking 10 hours lost
<Lord_Maynoth> lol
<nonuda_> ok then
<SkidMark11212121> i love kubuntu because i'm downloading at 952 kb/s right now
<firecrotch> You're welcome, root!
<SkidMark11212121> and i never get that in windows
<root> im milardovich firecrotch
<root> fuck im with root excelent
<root> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SkidMark11212121> wow
<SkidMark11212121> how did it let u on?
<firecrotch> Oh, and here I was thinking that random people were swooning over me
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  part of the issue MAY be that that isntaller program is like.. old...    	instluxCDROMUbuntu6_06.exe
<Dr_willis> i still like you firecrotch
<firecrotch> <3 Dr_willis :)
<nixhex> milardovich: did you resetup X? and did you know how to change your password?
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, ok, any suggestion how to install kubuntu in my laptop which has no cdrom?
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  got a spare pc?
<SkidMark11212121> have a usb port?
<Dr_willis> and a network.
<nonuda_> yup yup and yup
<firecrotch> nonuda_: External CD-ROM drive?
<nonuda_> no external cdrom drive
<Dr_willis> use the netboot method then?
<Lord_Maynoth> how do I determine what my kde directory is?
<nonuda_> oh sorry no network
<SkidMark11212121> uhm
<Dr_willis> you do have part of your hd unallocated and ready for linux to install to?
<SkidMark11212121> floppy drive?
<firecrotch> Lord_Maynoth: it's ~/.kde
<Dr_willis> Or just go the 'use vmware' route...
<nonuda_> yes i already create a 2 partition for lt
<nonuda_> floppy drive yes
<SkidMark11212121> make a boot disk
<SkidMark11212121> haha i dunno if you can eeven do that
<Lord_Maynoth> /home/username/.kde?
<milardovich> nixhex im only press scape and choose the recovery mode
<milardovich> and im on edgy now
<milardovich> :)))
<SkidMark11212121> maybe u could    make a boot disk and load the cd files to another partition
<nonuda_> lol, but i already can boot from hdd
<SkidMark11212121> but u gotta boot the install process
<SkidMark11212121> awww now ifeel better just did the timzone update
<nonuda_> hmmm...why linux is so hard? huh :(
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  i find it rather easy..
<Dr_willis> you are blaming linux because you got  aodd hardware setup
<nonuda_> yeah if you have it all
<intelikey> nonuda_ "hmmm...why linux is so hard? huh :("    heh try installing windows xp on that box with no cdrom   :)
<nixhex> anyone know how to setup samba to make it so that anyone on my network that wants to use my internet has to login?
<Mena> !ubuto|Mena
<Dr_willis> i'd just use it in vmware... :) but i like vmware
<nonuda_> its easy,,,i have tried that
<Lord_Maynoth> /usr/local/lib/kde3?  is that the correct one or is /home/lordmaynoth/.kde the kde directory
<Lord_Maynoth> sorry im a n00b
<SkidMark11212121> i did it the other day to a hp pro liant server
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  samba dosent share the 'internet'  it has file/folder shares.
<nonuda_> use the boot disk from win98
<SkidMark11212121> but i had a usb cd rom
<SkidMark11212121> and a file server
<intelikey> nonuda_ just booting a floppy doesn't get it installed...
<nixhex> dr_willis: ok, not samba, I don't care, I just want to make it so that anyone that wants use my internet has to login
<nonuda_> ok then i'm out...
<nonuda_> thanks guys
<intelikey> you had to make a partition then a file system then copy all the files needed over onto that fs "some how" and then run the installer.    the same basic process will work for linux.
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  login to like a proxy?
<nonuda_> yes i know...but still i find its hard with linux coz i'm new
<nixhex> dr_willis: hmmm proxy may work
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  transparent proxy perhaos even..
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  how 'else' you going to get a login from them. :)
<intelikey> nonuda_ you can install minimal  onto another box  and tarball that installation then copy the tarball over and untar it.   edit /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/devices and install grub to the mbr.
<intelikey> badabing youre installed.
<intelikey> i have used that methood on a lappy with no cdrom and no network.    floppy install of a modern linux system onto an old 486 lappy.
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks firecrotch
<nonuda_> ok...thanks, even i dunno know how to do what u have told me...but thanks anyway...i'm out
<Lord_Maynoth> is there a variable I can use to make it automatically find the default one if giving a friend instructions?
<intelikey> nonuda seems to have finally fessed up.  "in over head !"
<Dr_willis> heh.
<firecrotch> Lord_Maynoth: no problem
<Dr_willis> well i i was about to suggest he get an older ubuntu and use that instthang tool..
<Dr_willis> but i dont trust a tool that installs linux fromwhithn windows.
<Dr_willis> and vmware would of worked fine. :)  heh
<intelikey> yeah there are several ways to get there.
<Lord_Maynoth> firecrotch: will ./configure --prefix=$KDEDIR  automatically pick my kde directory for me?
<nixhex> !squib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixhex> !squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1.2 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<SkidMark11212121> eh if he really wants to install it he will figure it out
<Dr_willis> SkidMark11212121,  im not sure he does...
<Dr_willis> :)
<firecrotch> Lord_Maynoth: I have no clue about any of that
<Lord_Maynoth> kk
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks
<SkidMark11212121> if he wants to install linux cause some hacker book told him thats what u need he''ll never learn
<Dr_willis> he could get a usb key and install puppy linux to it. :) or dsl
<intelikey> methinks he wants one of those pointy clicky thingies to do it for him
<SkidMark11212121> hey i love pointing and clicking
* Dr_willis points a stick at SkidMark11212121  and clicks him in the eye.
<Dr_willis> :)
<SkidMark11212121> haha
<nixhex> dr_willis: ok, do know of any how-tos? cause I can't find anything on getting a proxy setup
<SkidMark11212121> i dunno as long as u know whats going on behind the pointing and clicking i think it's ok
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  should be documents all over
<Dr_willis> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> thats an odd factoid. :)
<Dr_willis> !find proxy
<ubotu> Found: python-egenix-mxproxy, smproxy, anon-proxy, apt-proxy, connect-proxy (and 20 others)
<Dr_willis> !info anon-proxy
<ubotu> anon-proxy: Proxy to surf the web anonymously. In component universe, is optional. Version 00.02.39-8.1 (edgy), package size 112 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Dr_willis> last proxy i messed with was Privoxy and 'TOR'
<Dr_willis> !info privoxy
<ubotu> privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-2-1 (edgy), package size 830 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<nixhex> dr_willis: yes, well, I know of those..just no how-tos to set it up so ppl have to login to use internet
<Dr_willis> there may be others
<Dr_willis> you set up the proxy settings where they need to login....
<Dr_willis> what more is there then that.. :)
<SkidMark11212121> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 159 kB, installed size 328 kB
<b0rted> hi there
<SkidMark11212121> yo
<b0rted> how to install the hotplug system?
<b0rted> O.o
<b0rted> its supposed to have the /lib/hotplug ?
<Dr_willis> egads use  apt:\ in konqueror and search for proxy.. thers a LOT of them in there..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> simpleproxy  Simple TCP proxy
<b0rted> please any1 know about hotplug?
<intelikey> that's also a wierd page http://tor.unixgu.ru/
<seven11> does anyone know how to set up apache on my box so someone can log in and uploade some files on my server
<Dr_willis> tor is fun to learn about
<Jucato> Dr_willis: apt:/
<intelikey> seven11 wouldn't an ftp server be better for that
<Jucato> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<Jucato> bah...
<intelikey> factoid name is  !proxy
<seven11> intelikey: vsftp ?
<intelikey> yeah or ncftp
<intelikey> or any other that you like
<Jucato> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Jucato> oh there
<seven11> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> don't blame me until you get it all streight,  it was just a question.
<nixhex> think apache-ssl would work?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. perhaps i am mistaken.. and you dont login to a proxy server. but some other thing like it.. silly work pc's are always asking for a login to get to 'non-business' sites
<intelikey> might.  cgi probably would   php   but still an ftp server was made for     well ftp.
<makuseru> how can i split an mpeg into two parts?
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  egads :)
<intelikey> makuseru define split ?
<nixhex> privoxy might work
<Lord_Maynoth> hello the guys in the kde channel said that /usr is the default kde directory for (k)ubuntu can anyone verify this?  Thanks in advance
<makuseru> i need it in two parts to get on two cds
<intelikey> if all you want is to bisection the file for what ever cause   dd
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  i dont see where you keep a user/password list for that one.. or for tinyproxy. they can be set to allow netmask/ip-ranges however
<Jucato> !register > cj__
<nixhex> dr_willis well in the discription apt gives it says "access control"
<intelikey> makuseru set the block size and count and dd the first part to a file then with the same settings add a skip of the first number of blocks and dd the last section to another file    man dd
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  right.. and from what im checking in the docs it controlsl by ip-range not a login. thats what got me thinking of the socks stuff.
<makuseru> intelikey: dd?
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  Squid is also a common proxy
<intelikey> man dd
<makuseru> k
<nixhex> dr_willis: hmm...needs to be login
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  keep looking then i guess... i dont see the point. :) but whatever.. heh
<Dr_willis> im checking each proxy's homepage. to see what features they got
<intelikey> apt-cache search proxy | grep login
<nixhex> dr_willis: lol the point is so I can know who is using my internet...and also use linux machine as a firewall
<intelikey> spikeproxy - Web application security testing proxy
<intelikey> that's all that returns.  and i had to invert the search for that.
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  you expecting a lot of people sneaking about?
<Dr_willis> squid has a snot load of features it seems..   http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/SquidAcl
<makuseru> intelikey: how do i find out what blocks are what
<Dr_willis> Another option is to use proxy-authentication. In this scheme, you assign usernames and passwords to individuals. When they first use the proxy they are asked to authenticate themselves by entering their username and password.
<nixhex> dr_willis: people come and go, also I have wireless
<Dr_willis> nixhex,  thats.. scary...
<Dr_willis> i rember why i ran wires...
<Dr_willis> looks liek the   "proxy-authentication" is a feature you are wanting
<intelikey> makuseru you don't you arbitrarrly set the size and count according to the desired output file size.
<Dr_willis> squid looks a little over my head for that stuff. :) good luck.
<moparisthebest> does anyone have experiance with synaptic touchpads and kubuntu?
<makuseru> intelikey: huh?
<Dr_willis> its sleepy time for me.
<Dr_willis> moparisthebest,  they work fine for me. :)
<intelikey> makuseru bs=1024 count=650000    for example.
<nixhex> dr_willis: yeah...thanks
<moparisthebest> I installed ksynaptics and when I run the configuration I get this windows:
<moparisthebest> http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/1179/err6rzg6.png
<Dr_willis> moparisthebest,  thers that ksynaptic tool. and i think it needed  a edit to the xorg.conf to work properly however
<makuseru> how do i caculate all that?
<moparisthebest> thats what the error is saying Dr_willis, but I cant find anywhere that tells me what to edit
<Dr_willis> moparisthebest,  yes.. thats it.. you got no clue what its saying i bet? :)
<intelikey> with a calculator maybe ?
<Dr_willis> In the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<makuseru> i mean what do i do to caculate
<moparisthebest> Ive got that open Dr_willis with root permmission
<Dr_willis> there should be a 'touchpad' input device -
<Dr_willis> put the  line
<Kite_DH> erm
<intelikey> bs=1024 means  1k block size  and  count=650000  means 650k of those 1k blocks   ie 650m    should fit on any cd.
<Dr_willis> option "SCHMconfig" "on"
<Dr_willis> i think in there. This is proberly discussed in detail on the forums/wiki pages..
<Dr_willis> not on mylaptop so i cant tell yamuch more
<moparisthebest> there is no touchpad section Dr_willis , just a mouse section
<makuseru> intelikey: oh, so 1 block = 1 k.....roughly?
<moparisthebest> well, 'inputdevice' Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/15/fixing-my-alps-touchpad-with-the-synaptics-driver/
<Dr_willis> gives an example
<intelikey> no you set the block size with the bs=    by default  512 bytes per block.
<Dr_willis> you proberly dont need ALL the options they use in the example
<moparisthebest> yep, I was actually on that site but didnt know where to put that
<moparisthebest> can I just copy and paste it into xorg.conf?
<Dr_willis> find the   Section InputDevice
<Dr_willis> for your touchpad
<moparisthebest> or do I have to remove something I already have
<moparisthebest> ok, I assume it is 'mouse'
<Dr_willis> Hmmm.. shouldent be..
<intelikey> makuseru you could use   bs=681574400 count=1   if you wanted.
<Dr_willis> look for the ------> Driver          "synaptics" line
<Dr_willis> put  Option "SHMConfig" "true"  rigjht below it
<moparisthebest> there is none
<moparisthebest> thats the first thing I searched for
<intelikey> although i would not recommend bs larger than the fs standard,  for iso9660 i think that's 1k
<Dr_willis> make a new input device section for it then i guess.. using that site as an example
<intelikey> someone else can correct that.
<moparisthebest> http://rafb.net/p/ScFclo87.html that is xorg.conf Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> you may need to also edit the serverlayout line.
<moparisthebest> ok, Ill give it a try, I made a backup just in case :)
<Dr_willis> under serverlayout you WILL need to add a new entry for your newly created touchpad.
<Dr_willis> InputDevice	"touchpad"  (or whteger ya call it)
<intelikey> makuseru the reason that dd defaults to 512 bytes per block when no bs= is used, is because that's the block size for the ole floppy disk.  and should be the smallest block size used by any modern fs.
<makuseru> ok, my file is 1 005 670.4kb, so hald of that is 502835.2kb..... so i could do "bs=502835.2 count=1
<makuseru> would that make sence?
<makuseru> half*
<moparisthebest> ok Dr_willis, Ill try it out, thanks
<Dr_willis> moparisthebest,  the 'longer' example on that url. is the one you want to use i guess..    http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/15/fixing-my-alps-touchpad-with-the-synaptics-driver/
<moparisthebest> ok
<intelikey> makuseru you could but why split it in the middle  the decimal may cause trubble there.
<Dr_willis>     and use a                                InputDevice     "Alps Touchpad"  "SendCoreEvents"          line under serverlayout
<Dr_willis> night all.
<makuseru> im splitting the middle just so its even, cause the movie is 2 hours
<makuseru> so one hour each cd
<intelikey> makuseru NO !     won't work for that.   you will have to use some other app.
<makuseru> aaaaaaaaaah
<makuseru> NOW you tell me
<makuseru> who wouldnt it
<makuseru> why
<intelikey> thought you just wanted it on disk.  you want to actually have two independantly usable files.    that's not the same as just spliting a file.    you have to have the header on both copies.
<makuseru> any recommendations?
<kungfugoat> can anyone tell me why system monitor is showing cpu1 and cpu2 at 100%?
<intelikey> something that can play it and record part one and part two from the playing.
<makuseru> what does that?
<intelikey> makuseru there may be an app.  idk.
<makuseru> well thanks anyway
<intelikey> makuseru ffr.  when someone asks what you want to do with it.    be specific.  :)
<intelikey> saves time.
<nixhex> makuseru intelikey Mencoder won't work?
<intelikey> nixhex if you can get it to, help makuseru out.
<nixhex> intelikey: lol I don't I was just reading a forum and someone said it can
<makuseru> i read the manual for ffmpeg but saw nothing about splitting the file up
<intelikey> i don't know what mencoder can/can't do.   jsut know why normal spliting of a file wont work on that level.
<thomas_> wtf happened to adept? How do I get the old adept back?
<nixhex> too bad nero doesn't have all the features it does in windows...cause if it did, it would so simple for makuseru
<nixhex> thomas_: what are talking about?
<nixhex> thomas_: you want synaptic? then install it
<thomas_> nixhex: nah, I liked how adept used to be, with its list interface, etc. Is there a way to view that again? The new version prevents the listing of libraries and stuff
<thomas_> at least, at first glance it does
<nixhex> thomas_: ah...it does list
<nixhex> thomas_: what did you just upgrade from?
<intelikey> and to
<thomas_> I'm in feisty, just did a dist-upgrade
<intelikey> thomas_ that may not be adept  maybe kpackage or something.   check that it's the same app
<nixhex> adept hasn't changed much in way of looks for a while
<intelikey> kpkg
<thomas_> nope, I'm pretty sure. I've always had adept, and what not. It's always had the list on the bottom, etc.
<nixhex> thomas_: you are probably not using adept, cause the GUI hasn't changed...I have a feisty machine
<thomas_> I must have been on crack ever since I've using kde, then
<intelikey> you can ask in #kubuntu+1   i haven't seen feisty.  and probably never will.
<thomas_> cool, will do
<nixhex> its #ubuntu+1 there isn't a Kubuntu+1...I've tried
<intelikey> ok  #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> habit adding the k now days
<nixhex> yeah
<nixhex> ooooohhh how do I change the theme adept uses
<nixhex> like the screen shots here: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=44909
<nixhex> guess its the system theme
<Jucato> nixhex: run System Settings as root (kdesu systemsettings). if you change the Color scheme and Styles in there, it will affect the appearance of apps that will run as root
<nixhex> jucato: yeah, just haven't had any luck with all that
<posingaspopular> nixhex: whats the problem?
<nixhex> it screws up my screen when I do it...doesn't seem like my resolution or something
<ForgeAus> is there a way to bypass ntldr and/or Grub (ie put a linux boot string into ntldr's boot.ini or put a more direct load of XP/2k/NT in NTLDR)
<ForgeAus> oops in grub should have been on the end
<seven11> intelikey: sorry !! how would someone from the internet log on the vsftp?
<epimeth> ahoy landlubbers!
<epimeth> !he
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<milardovich> somebody knows the gekko cms?
<milardovich> write on php?
<milardovich> i write a script that make the gekko styles compatibles with kleophatra: my own cms
<milardovich> please check www.milardovich.com.ar and left your opinion
<milardovich> about my protect
<milardovich> kleophatra is writed on kubuntu, with php, apache and mysql
<aphroguy> Greetings, testing IRC with GAIM.  How's everyone tonight?
<hyper_ch> hiho, how can I find out what users are logged in on my system at the moment?
<nino> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nino> !win32 codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nino> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !w32codecs > nino
<nixhex> now this is pretty picture: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=12849&file1=12849-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=FreeBSD+Theme
<nino> cool! thx man
<ForgeAus> yeah PC-BSD's theme is great, so a freebsd theme should be kewl
<nixhex> BSD has the best look
<aphroguy> Who in here would be the question-answerer?
<ForgeAus> aphro there are many
<ForgeAus> question answerers here
<posingaspopular> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ForgeAus> I have even been known to answer a few...
<nino> Its been a while since I was on Linux,  had to wait for feisty, my Core2 would not install other distros!
<Xerroz> ubotu: People probably feel rude asking outright. Besides that would make life far to easy
<ForgeAus> nino thats strange
<Jucato> !bot | Xerroz
<ubotu> Xerroz: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nino> yea not even suse 10.1 would work lol
<Xerroz> meh
<Xerroz> :)
<posingaspopular> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ForgeAus> eek Suse! no thanx
<Hasrat_USA> if kde 3.5.6 is out, then why am i not getting update notification in my system tray in KDE yet?
<Jucato> Hasrat_USA: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<Hasrat_USA> edgy
<nino> lol its all good now im back with my fav distro !!
<Jucato> Hasrat_USA: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<posingaspopular> nino: good stuff
<nixhex> !source-o-matic  > hasrat_USA
<ForgeAus> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<darksider415> !botsnack
<ForgeAus> heheh ahh but
<ForgeAus> !yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<nixhex> Hasrat_USA: you need to update your sources.list to include the kubuntu repos
<ForgeAus> rofl
<ray_> What exactly does automatix2 multimedia codecs install? I kinda want to get rid of it but I don't know what codecs it installed so I can't replace it.
<aphroguy> Ooookay, well then, ever since I started playing around with Kubuntu (August-ish) I've been looking for a way to implement an "Active Desktop" similar to that of Windoze.  I know that there's the kwebdesktop, which takes a _screenshot_ of an HTML document, but is there a way to get fully-functional HTML?  I've played around with setting a chrome-less Konquerer profile, but there were too many little glitches and idiosyncrasies.  Has anyo
<nino> Im conveting my workstations to Linux this year, Vista & Windows had their chance!!
<posingaspopular> hahaha windows never had a real chance....
<ForgeAus> interesting aphro... I have no idea
<nino> People at work are quiet eagar !
<nixhex> ray_: it installs w32codecs, gstreamers, and DVD codecs
<darksider415> nino: I ran Vista on my notebook for all of six hours before going back to Kubuntu, and it took that long because I had to get home to my Kubuntu disc, first.
<ForgeAus> nino imho XP is better than Vista
<ray_> ok... thanks
<nixhex> ray_: oh and libxine-extracodecs
<posingaspopular> nino: check this out. my buddy got a tonload of viruses browsing the net on his windows box. instead of purging the issues, he bought a new vista machine. i got his old computer minus the HD.
<posingaspopular> new ubuntu box here we go
<Jucato> aphroguy: currently there isn't a way to do that (unless you run a Konqueror window maximized w/ no borders and no menus). but KDE 4 *might* bring in something like that
<nino> LOL!!
<ray_> ok
<nino> dude thats bad!
<darksider415> nino: Then again, on my notebook, the standard XP install was never booted...
<Jucato> bad for who? :D
<ray_> Should I be able to install all of that just from the universe?
<Jucato> nixhex: gstreamer will be useless for Kubuntu btw
<epimeth> !motorola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motorola - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nino> I run a dual boot, use xp for gaming, and big lans
<epimeth> anybody know a program that allows me to sync my v3x with kubuntu?
<nino> But im gonna see if i can get wine to run some of my games!!
<nixhex> jucato: are sure, then why do so many tutorials call for it?
<Jucato> nixhex: most of those tutorials do not consider that Kubuntu uses Xine
<epimeth> Jucato: what up?
<Jucato> hi epimeth
<nino> Its just a matter of time before Linux dominates!!
<aphroguy> Jucato: Well then, that's something to look forward to.  How difficult would it be to find the bare HTML parsing engine and set that particular program to display the background.  Do you think any type of hack like that would work?
<nixhex> jucato: true, guess I'll remove them and see what happens
<darksider415> nino: In which case, I'll have to switch to GNU/Hurd... XP
<nino> he he !!
<Jucato> aphroguy: how difficult? not difficult. If you know how to program in KDE. the KDE HTML engine is called KHTML
<epimeth> anybody know a program i can use to sync my phone (motorola v3x) with Kontact?
<cpk1> nino: which games do you want to play?
<hyper_ch> hiho, how can I find out what users are logged in on my system at the moment?
<nino> Well im a high end gamer, Counter Strike Source, Oblivion, FEAR, TOCA, etc
<me2win_> hyper_ch: type in "who" in the command line
<me2win_> hyper_ch: or "users"
<nino> See windows is built for this type of thing, an nvidia (drivers) are mostly customized for XP
<hyper_ch> me2win_: thx :) it say I'm logged in 3 times... twice from home where I am now and once from university... how can I kill those additional logins?
<aphroguy> Jucato: Without knowing anything about programming in KDE, my first step would be simply use KHTML as the background display application, and set the preferences to display the desired page.  I'm sure it would be much more complicated than that, however.
<cpk1> nino: hrmm I think oblivion can work with much tinkering; there are alot of new games that simply dont run yet on, cedega might have a little more success with newer games but it still is pretty rough
<nixhex> jucato: can't remove gstreamer...openoffice seems to use them
<epimeth> also, I need to sync my palm with Kontact as well... sooooo what package would that be?
<hyper_ch> epimeth: kpilot
<Jucato> nixhex: hm... I wonder why. Kubuntu has OO.o installed by default, but not GStreamer :)
<cpk1> and not koffice either Jucato? =)
<nino> yea, thats why i stick to XP for the games, honestly its not that bad, but VISTA just kills it!!
<epimeth> kool... cheers hyper_ch... you wouldn't what what I could use for syncing a motorola v3x, would you?
<Jucato> aphroguy: it is more complicated than that, as khtml isn't just a separate standalone program
<me2win_> hyper_ch: type who -a and then do a kill on the users pid
<Jucato> cpk1: not  *yet* :D
<hyper_ch> epimeth: nope, I use kpilot to sync my palm lifedrive with kontact
<cpk1> epimeth: is that motorola a cdma phone?
<nino> But for my other needs, mutimedia and programming, LINUX rules!!
<nixhex> jucato: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=12849&file1=12849-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=FreeBSD+Theme
<aphroguy> Jucato: Figured as much.  Definitely something to start researching though.  I thank you, kind sir, for your helpful words of wisdom. :)
<Jucato> nixhex: already saw that
<Jucato> :)
<epimeth> cpk1: I'm not sure...
<posingaspopular> nino: i dont play computer games, never got into it. the only real reason why i still have it on my hd is that windows is holding my music hostage
<nixhex> jucato: oops...klipper didn't paste right: http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7756/snapshot1dc6.png
<nino> posingaspopular : mp3??
<nixhex> jucato: klipper is flakey
<posingaspopular> yea
<nino> posingaspopular : just copy them over to linux!!
<posingaspopular> nino: i did that
<Jucato> nixhex: yeah (re klipper)
<posingaspopular> i moved them
<nino> posingaspopular : and install mp3 support
<posingaspopular> my partition wont see the files
<posingaspopular> iduno why
<nino> permissions!
<posingaspopular> ... whatdo you mean
<posingaspopular> well specifically
<cpk1> I've got a question... in adblock on firefox you can do "overlay flash to block" or somesuch, is there any option like that in konq?
<nixhex> jucato: but yeah shows that removing gstreamer wants to remove OO...and some break install
<Jucato> nixhex: dunno what's causing that though
<posingaspopular> i moved the files from ntfs to ext3 using a windows freeware app called fs-driver
<nino> posingaspopular : dit you copy them to a specific folder?
<Jucato> nixhex: ah wait
<nino> posingaspopular : dit you copy them to a specific folder?
<posingaspopular> yea
<posingaspopular> what happens is that fs-driver treats the linux partition as a disk drive
<Jucato> nixhex: ah. oo.o-core is dependent on libgstreamer0.10-0 only
<posingaspopular> soin my case it was e:/
<posingaspopular> so i did e:/ music, e:/ documents etc
<Jucato> nixhex: doesn't mean, though, that you can use GStreamer for the KDE multimedia apps :)
<posingaspopular> and then there was alreayd one called lost and found
<cpk1> epimeth: it looks like that phone might work with bitpim (says the motorola v3c works with it) although I am not sure if the version in the repos will come close to supporting it or not
<nixhex> jucato: right
<posingaspopular> in linux i see /lost and found
<posingaspopular> and nothing else
<nino> posingaspopular : mabe boot into windows and set the permissions to all, so that a guest can modify the files, and then try to copy them again!
<Jucato> nixhex: libgstreamer0.10-0 isn't the same as gstreamer plugins (which those guides tell you to install)
<posingaspopular> it didnt ask abotu permissions
<posingaspopular> maybe thats the problem
<posingaspopular> im just going to wait for my brother to come over and do it forme
<nino> yea it copies it with those permissions i think!
<nixhex> jucato: now swf-player...
<posingaspopular> oh well that will do it
<nixhex> jucato: nvm
<posingaspopular> i tried doing /mnt and all that in linux but i suck at CLI
<nino> posingaspopular : see if it worx!
<posingaspopular> so it didnt work
<posingaspopular> nino: as of yesterday it didnt work
<nino> posingaspopular : oops
<posingaspopular> like i said, my brother comes home in a few days, so ill force him to do it
<posingaspopular> it's cool
<nino> posingaspopular : brb
<Jucato> nixhex: yes, swf-player seems to be depending on a gstreamer plugin. but swf-player is not a kde multimedia app, nor is it installed by default :D
<nixhex> jucato: yeah its mozilla plugin...not sure if its being used though
<cpk1> posingaspopular: what are you trying to do? copy from ntfs to ext3?
<aphroguy> And not to mind-dump on the channel here, but another thing I've been unsuccessfully tinkering with is the resolution.  I've got a bottom-of-the-line-four-years-ago HP Pavilion notebook w/integrated video (s3).  The screen is TOTALLY shot, MUST have an external display attached.  I'm not able to boost my resolution above 1024x768, despite the fact that both my GPU and display are capable of handling up to 1280x1024.  Trying to set that d
<posingaspopular> cpk1: move permanently between ntfs and ext3
<nino> posingaspopular : how much music is it??
<posingaspopular> nino: something like 30 gigs
<cpk1> posingaspopular: you can read ntfs with no problems
<me2win_> hyper_ch: did it work?
<nino> posingaspopular : got a dvd writer?
<posingaspopular> cpk1: i dont want to read, i want to move permamentky
<hyper_ch> me2win_: killing didn't work :(
<cpk1> posingaspopular: just boot into linux and move the files from the ntfs partition to the ext3 partition
<posingaspopular> nino: nope
<hyper_ch> it said no pid like that
<hyper_ch> me2win_: but dont' worry... I was worried about someone else in my server :)
<posingaspopular> cpk1: i tried that used /dev/mnt/hda1 -ro 0 0 or some other command
<hyper_ch> the problem is squid wouldn't want to work anymore as proxy
<posingaspopular> and doing anything in CLI is just impossible for me
<posingaspopular> im trying todo it with a gui
<nino> posingaspopular : use kdesu konqueror and move those files!!
<hyper_ch> but now I tested some other sites and it works fine.. it seems that the one site I tried to access had problems :)
<hyper_ch> you know, I set konqueror to use proxy only for certain sites
<posingaspopular> konqueror is a kde app isn'tit?
<posingaspopular>  im trying to move the files into edubuntu
<posingaspopular> long storyabout thatone
<nino> posingaspopular : r u on kde?
<posingaspopular> right now yes
<intelikey> konqueror is kde yes
<posingaspopular> on the other computer i have edubuntu
<cpk1> posingaspopular: no, ubuntu should have put it in the fstab when you installed it, if it didnt then you just need to do 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda# /media/myntfsmount
<hyper_ch> posingaspopular: yes it it... but you can also use it in edubutnu or ubuntu or xubuntu
<nino> run kdesu konqueror
<cpk1> then it will be mounted posingaspopular and you can copy the files over
<posingaspopular> well thats the thing
<posingaspopular> i dont really have any more space....
<cpk1> and umm close those quotes =P
<posingaspopular> so i cant copy
<nixhex> alright...onto an old time question: why doesn't mplayer (or any other player for that matter) play Windows Media or Realplayer files? I have w32codecs, and all that crap installed...yet they don't play
<cpk1> well deleting them from the ntfs partition wont free up space anyways
<posingaspopular> if i move anymore files to the partition it will blow up
<posingaspopular> the files are already on the partition
<posingaspopular> it just wont show
<cpk1> posingaspopular: huh?
<posingaspopular> im trying to get it to show
<posingaspopular> i already moved the files from ntfs to ext3
<nino> posingaspopular : DVD Writer + 10 DVD's!!
<posingaspopular> it just wont show
<cpk1> posingaspopular: so where did you move them to?
<posingaspopular> uhhh thats the probelm
<posingaspopular> i have to linux partitions
<posingaspopular> the edubuntu partition and I think a ubuntu partition
<cpk1> so mount them both and look for them
<posingaspopular> the edubuntupart is liek 40something gigs and full
<posingaspopular> cpk1: thats what i want todo
<posingaspopular> but im going to wait for my brother to do it
<posingaspopular> just because i dont work well with command line
<cpk1> mounting is really easy...
<epimeth> in order to mount a ext3 partition for a different machine I have to set up nfs, right?
<posingaspopular> cpk1: yea i know.. sad :(
<hyper_ch> cpk1: everything is easy when you know how :)
<nino> lol
<posingaspopular> I just want to get my music on ubuntu
<posingaspopular> delete windows
<cpk1> you just said the music is already on ubuntu...
<epimeth> hyper_ch: lol.. but I didn't know how and it was still east :-
<epimeth> :-)
<nino> posingaspopular : Cant u get a dvd writer somewhere?
<posingaspopular> install kubuntu over the old windows
<posingaspopular> edubuntu
<posingaspopular> i want it on kubuntu
<posingaspopular> GNOME sucks...
<cpk1> if its on an ext3 partition then using it isnt a problem
<epimeth> if its an ntfs partition its easy too :-)
<posingaspopular> my problem is that my computers are CRAZZZY
<posingaspopular> and very specific
<me2win_> this computer has a bad HD so my linux freezes up like ever 5 mins lol
<epimeth> kompletely off topic... my wireless keeps disconnecting... how do I make it stop doing that :-)
<aphroguy> Epimeth: How far away are the router and adapter?
<intelikey> epimeth there might be something on that on the wiki
<posingaspopular> epimeth: thats not off topic at all
<intelikey> !wifi | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<epimeth> I read pretty much all the wifidocs wiki
<epimeth> nothing about it there
<intelikey> k that expires my knowledge on the subject.
<cpk1> lol
<cpk1> I am usually drawn towards wireless problems but I am too tired tonight
<nixhex> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reldruh> I have an .avi file, the audio of which i'd like to burn to a CD. K3b gives me errors when i try to add the avi file itself to an audio cd project. Is there a way to extract the audio? Or get k3b happy with it as it is?
<epimeth> see?  it did it again
<epimeth> to rehash....
<epimeth> [09:33]  <epimeth> I added essid and key to my interfaces file... should I add ap as well?
<epimeth> [09:34]  <epimeth> I'm thinking it should locate it automatically, which it does on boot... but it disconnects after a few mins
<epimeth> [09:34]  <epimeth> and aphroguy: right now I'm about 10 feet away through a thin wall, but before I was 4 feet away without a wall and it did it anyway
<epimeth> [09:36]  <epimeth> guys?
<MarkCh> reldruh: i dunno, but you can record the audio manually :)
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to watch a flv file in mplayer.  But the progress bar won't work.  Is there anyway I can enable it or another player?
<MarkCh> crazy_bus: try vlc, t'has fast forward and fast backward buttons
<MarkCh> flv files are seen as stream, so progress bars wont work unless you convert the file to a typical movie file
<epimeth> not to be annoying, but I really need help with the wireless... anybody know how to fix my problem?
<crazy_bus> I usualy convert the flv files to theora but some files lose alot of quality in the progress and become quite fuzzy
<MarkCh> crazy_bus: a crazy idea: convert them to avi.
<crazy_bus> what's an easy way to do that?
<cpk1> epimeth: what kind of chipset you have?
<epimeth> bcm4318
<epimeth> I took care of the driver problem... its obviously working :-)
<cpk1> epimeth: which drivers did you use?
<MarkCh> crazy_bus: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2006/03/19/convert-flash-video-flv-files-to-mpg-or-avi-and-other-media-formats/
<MarkCh> you can do it easily using mplayer/mencoder :)
<MarkCh> mencoder input.flv -ofps 15 -vf scale=300:-2 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=msmpeg4v2:acodec=mp3:abitrate=64 -o output.avi
<MarkCh> !pastebin | MarkCh
<epimeth> cpk1: I don't remember....
<epimeth> how can I check?
<cpk1> ffmpeg is much easier to use instead of mencoder
<cpk1> epimeth: well normally you would remember how you installed the drivers =)
<nixhex> anyone using 64bit kubuntu?
<MarkCh> nixhex: yep.
<epimeth> cpk1: I tried so many things, mate...
<nixhex> markch: do you got WMV and real media working?
<MarkCh> uh.. actually its 64-bit kde gnome xfce in an installation that was formerly ubuntu dapper that is now feisty.
<MarkCh> nixhex: real media yes, but i dont use wmv.
<MarkCh> if i would id use vlc to play them.
<MarkCh> or gmplayer
<nixhex> markch: IMDB.com uses WMV and realmedia
<nixhex> markch: can't VLC or kaffeine to play either
<epimeth> cpk1: I know I didn't use ndiswrapper....
<nixhex> markch: oh yeah...feisty has ubuntu-restricted package....guess nvm
<MarkCh> i dunno. im not as interested as i was in movies anymore. though you can install the mplayer firefox plugin to watch them online. what page are you viewing. id try watching em too.
<MarkCh> and see if i can watch em.
<nixhex> markch: just trying to watch the zodiac trailor...every time it crashs firefox (mplayer plugin)
<teacher> hey hi. i want to install kmatrix3d_0.1-1kubuntu_i386.deb this file.How can i install.PLS.
<epimeth> arg... did it again!!!
<epimeth> wtf
<cpk1> you need a 32bit enviroment for wmv files iirc
<teacher> hey hi. i want to install kmatrix3d_0.1-1kubuntu_i386.deb this file.How can i install.PLS.
<teacher> hey hi. i want to install kmatrix3d_0.1-1kubuntu_i386.deb this file.How can i install.PLS.
<epimeth> and again... why won't it stay connected :-(
<nixhex> cpk1: I have gotten it to work with 64bit before, just not with this current edgy kernel
<cpk1> nixhex: in a chroot though?
<nixhex> cpk1: nope
<intelikey> teacher sudo dpkg -i /path/to/kmatrix3d_0.1-1kubuntu_i386.deb
<intelikey> !repete | teacher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> dumb bot.
<MarkCh> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nixhex> yeah...ubotu says its all knowing...what a liar
<reldruh> i have a server running ubuntu server and I just installed a sata controller and drive. How would I go about creating a filesystem on it and making it usable? Do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<MarkCh> lol
<epimeth> intelikey: if the computer isn't doing what you want it to do, it's probably *your* mistake :-p
<intelikey> epimeth called pebcak
<cpk1> anyone know how I would go about changing the language for kopete? say if I wanted to use japanese
<epimeth> intelikey: what?
<epimeth> ooohhh
<epimeth> problem exists betweek chair and keyboad
<epimeth> I know it is pebkac, actually....
<epimeth> or error #U53R
<posingaspopular> epimeth: my family are experts at chair/keyboard problems
<reldruh> I just got a new 200GB drive and I'd like to set up some sort of RAID or backup system for ubuntu. Can somebody help me with that?
<nixhex> ok, thinking of pulling out my gun and shooting my 64bit system and install 32bit
<epimeth> posingaspopular: its a good thing they have us to bitch and moan to when the comp isn't working, eh?
<epimeth> sorry!!! forget I used the b-word!!!
<posingaspopular> my mom was like 'what did you do to the computer, what happened to the webpage i was at?' well the problem was that i hadn't even looked in the area of the computer since she got on. and that was had opened up a new thing of konqueror instead of maximixing her firefox page
<posingaspopular> and im just like.... thanks mom, for wasting my time
<posingaspopular> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<posingaspopular> sorry i had to it
<posingaspopular> epimeth: the problem is windows
<epimeth> posingaspopular: grrr
* epimeth pokes posingaspopular with a stick
<epimeth> posingaspopular: and my favorite is when they don't believe me that I didn't change anything :-)
<epimeth> its a good thing we live on different continents, otherwise I'd never get anything done
<posingaspopular> your presence is so strong, you disrupt electronics across the globe or room
<posingaspopular> right...
<posingaspopular> as opposed to the softwarethat was defective by design....
<Lynoure> reldruh: raid or backup? Those are seriously different things.
<nixhex> whats a good partition setup so I don't have to backup my personal files all the time?
<Lynoure> reldruh: If you do not have backups yet, I'd recommend those first.
<intelikey> nixhex there is NO replacement for making backups
<nixhex> intelikey: I mean for when I need to reinstall
<reldruh> Lynoure: all right, that sounds reasonable. I have two drives in there now, one 40GB and the 200GB I just put in. I'd like for the 200GB one to just be storage for mythtv, and have relatively current backups of the 40GB drive (that's where the OS will be installed, as well as other files i don't want to lose, but I don't mind losing mythtv shows)
<nixhex> intelikey: I always have a backup, I just don't want to have to copy everything over all the time
<reldruh> Lynoure: could you help me get that set up, hopefully without having to reinstall the OS?
<nino> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<posingaspopular> what does the w32 part mean?
<epimeth> so has anyone come up with an obscure solution to my wireless problem?  also, I might have missed the answer earlier: i need to install nfs in order to mount an ext3 partition from a different computer, right?
<Lynoure> reldruh: Ideally you would want your backups to be external from your computer so that if it gets e.g. electric spike, things are a bit safer.
<epimeth> Lynoure: yay dvd burners!
<reldruh> Lynoure: i don't have the luxury of having exactly the setup I want :-)
<nino> !libmp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nino> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MarkCh> nixhex: write a cron script for making backups automagically
<reldruh> Lynoure: is it possible to do it the original way?
<MarkCh> you can use the gnome-schedule package to easily do that.
<nixhex> markch: all I have to say about that is...hhhhhhhiiiiiiiiissssss...
<Lynoure> reldruh: Sorry, what do you mean by the original way?
<nixhex> jk
<reldruh> Lynoure: having a backup of the 40GB drive on the 200GB drive, with the rest of the 200GB drive devoted to mythtv recordings
<Lynoure> epimeth: Actually, I'd go for external harddisks, nowadays
<MarkCh> nixhex: asfd
<cpk1> my backup method is called prayer
<cpk1> =)
<posingaspopular> i have that too!
<epimeth> cpk1: the irony does not escape me
<Lynoure> reldruh: sure. You could try Keep that comes with kubuntu, but I found it very annoying myself (might vary, if you are not wanting to exclude anything from backups
<Lynoure> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<reldruh> Lynoure: it's a command line system, no DE on it
<cpk1> epimeth: heh, i just realized how that can apply to anything =P
<nixhex> alright....cya all later...installing 32bit kubuntu
<epimeth> lol... $make myprogram
<epimeth> ohpleaseohpleaseohpleaseohpleaseohpleaseohpleaseohplease
<Lynoure> reldruh: I use dirvish myself, that's commandline and nice
<Lynoure> epimeth: ohplease what?
<epimeth> Lynoure: was commenting on cpk1's last statement
<epimeth> goes with the $make myprogram
<Lynoure> epimeth: ever heard of #kubuntu-offtopic?
<epimeth> sweet! I'm on op there!!!
<cpk1> Lynoure: ever heard of /dev/null?
<Lynoure> I guess ops get to break rules on other channels.
<cpk1> >=)
<Lynoure> cpk1: that's called /ignore on irc
<epimeth> ouch.... Lynoure > /dev/null
<cpk1> hehe
<Lynoure> That was rude, though.
<cpk1> no, you are on my good side Lynoure because you believe in having multiple desktops for different projects
<cpk1> so you get a thumbs up
* epimeth officially apologizes to Lynoure, offering my best bovine and the first grapes of the season
<kraut> moin
<Lynoure> reldruh: if you want to try it, I can point you to a howto, but some of the other ones might be simpler.
<nonuda_> damn..i still can't install kubuntu...huh
<reldruh> Lynoure: point away, I'm googling for them now
<reldruh> Lynoure: can I use fdisk on the new drive from within the old drive?
<NixHex> hey, yay for laptops
<Mask> i want to install beryl????????????
<MarkCh> reldruh: why not?
<Lynoure> reldruh: http://www.dirvish.org/debian.howto.html (it's not debian specific, despite the url)
<reldruh> MarkCh: I have no idea, I'm very new to this
<Lynoure> reldruh: yes
<reldruh> all right, thanks. Do you think I'll have to reinstall the OS?
<Lynoure> reldruh: and then mke2fs to make the filesystem
<Lynoure> reldruh: absolutely not :)
<reldruh> all right, that's comforting
<reldruh> Lynoure: how do I figure out which drive is the new one i put in?
<reldruh> Lynoure: there are a _lot_ of entries in /dev
<MarkCh> reldruh: df
<Lynoure> reldruh: it should show up in dmesg, but if you tell what kind of disk it is, we can guess
<MarkCh> the one with the most free space is.
<Lynoure> MarkCh: not mounted, not even fs yet
<reldruh> Lynoure: it's a sata disk. MarkCh: what's df?
<MarkCh> oh.
<MarkCh> /dev/sda(#)
<Lynoure> reldruh: that would most likely be /dev/hdb  then
<reldruh> MarkCh: yeah, i literally just installed the sata controller, plugged in the drive and came here
<Lynoure> oh, satas are sd?
<MarkCh> yep.
<reldruh> whenever i try to open fdisk I get the error message 'unable to open xxx'
<Lynoure> reldruh: then /dev/sda if that's not your previous disk, or /dev/shb
<Lynoure> oop /dev/sdb
<reldruh> I don't have any sd's in /dev
<Lynoure> reldruh: remembered the sudo in front of fdisk?
<reldruh> Lynoure: that helped... I can no open /dev/hda
<Lynoure> reldruh: are you sure that is not your old disk?
<Lynoure> reldruh: the 40G was the new one, right?
<reldruh> Lynoure: it is. I just printed the partition table and found that out. It's my original 40GB disk
<reldruh> Lynoure: no, the 200 one is the new one
<Lynoure> reldruh: oh, sorry, I did not realize things were that way around.
<reldruh> Lynoure: I just ran sudo fdisk /dev/hdc and it's hanging on me. No errors or anything
<Lynoure> reldruh: then if you want to use them that way around, yes, reinstalling might be easier than moving. (I haven't even had breakfast yet, so there is a big possibility I'm wrong here :) )
<reldruh> Lynoure: reinstalling is looking better and better. Manually partitioning it all at once would be good, I think. I'd just format the whole 200GB drive as ext3 and set the mount point for /var/lib, right?
<Lynoure> reldruh: what about hdb? No such one?
<reldruh> Lynoure: nope, doesn't exist
<reldruh> Lynoure: my only qualm with reinstalling is that I've only manually partitioned drives a couple of times, and that was a very simple, straight from a manual linux install
<Lynoure> reldruh: hmmm, for that you would not need to reinstall. But, having backups on the same disk is a bit pointless.
<reldruh> Lynoure: backups of the 40 on the 200
<reldruh> Lynoure: in case the 40 fails
<Lynoure> reldruh: yes, so what you would mount as /var/lib?
<reldruh> Lynoure: the 200GB drive, I guess down to 160 because I'd create a seperate 40GB partition to mount as /backup. Does that sound reasonable?
<Lynoure> reldruh: Yes it does.
<Lynoure> reldruh: but for backup use I'd be careful and mount it only for backing up
<reldruh> Lynoure: so I'd have to take the 40GB partition of the 200GB drive out of fstab and mount it manually whenever I wanted to run a backup
<reldruh> ?
<reldruh> Lynoure: or have cron mount it, backup stuff, then unmount it?
<Lynoure> reldruh: cron is less grey hairs :)
<reldruh> Lynoure: it's also another thing that I don't know how to use and will probably end up back here trying to figure out :-)
<Lynoure> reldruh: basicly the mount; backup; umount in one cron job is neatest
<grego_> Simple question- i would like to replace kwin with enlightement, which file i have to edit (i did it already but i want to make it permanent)
<Jucato> grego_: it's probably better if you ran E17 by itself...
<reldruh> Lynoure: all right, I'm going to go try this all out. I expect I'll be back here soon :-)
<MarkCh> grego_: step 1: kill kwin. step 2: replace it with enlightenment step 3: kde session manager will take care of cleaning up the murder.
<reldruh> Lynoure: thanks for the advice
<grego_> oh
<grego_> great
<grego_> doi need to save session?
<Jucato> MarkCh, grego_: unfortunately, E17 has lots of "stuff" that won't really work properly with KDE if you do that
<grego_> what stuff? give me example
<Jucato> I have tried it before...
<grego_> i tried it today
<Jucato> grego_: KDE desktop will conflict with E17's
<grego_> compiled from cvs
<grego_> everything works
<grego_> kde desktop is just button on taskbar like another window
<Jucato> yeah
<orient2000> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<grego_> it suit me
<grego_> i asigned it to one vm desktop
<Jucato> so it's like you only have 1 KDE desktop
<Jucato> the rest will be E17
<grego_> yeah
<MarkCh> grego_: just try it out, then see if it works for you. if it doesnt, you can always revert back, right.
<Lynoure> reldruh: Sorry if I was a bit confusing, I do not tend to be at my best before breakfast :)
<Jucato> <apt> You can change the window manager used by KDE with the $KDEWM environment variable. See http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/kdewm/
<grego_> i did it already, im writing this from this hybrid
<grego_> :D
<grego_> T
<grego_> Thx Jucato
<dromer> hi, how can I make an .iso out of a dvd?
<Chousuke> dd if=/dev/dvd of=image.iso should work at least. :)
<dromer> ok :)
<Chousuke> I'm not sure what your dvd device is called though
<dromer> hmm, first see if I have the space to make one :P
<dromer> Chousuke: will the iso be made in the current folder?
<Chousuke> yes
<Chousuke> you can specify a full path in the of= part too though
<Chousuke> there should be a GUI for this too though, but I don't know. ;P
<Chousuke> maybe some of the CD burning applications.
<maryen> i need help ;_;
<MarkCh> maryen: you do?
<posingaspopular> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<maryen> yes
<MarkCh> maryen: cool.
<maryen> i've installed pyqt4-dev-tools
<reldruh> Lynoure: I'm at the partitioning screen on the text installer, but it's only listing the 40GB drive. Does that mean I installed the 200GB drive incorrectly, or something else?
<maryen> but i can't import the pyqt module
<maryen> why not? ><
<MarkCh> maryen: why cant you import it?
<maryen> i don't know
<grego_> where i can find setting responsible for number of lines under icon?
<Jucato> maryen: does that python code use Qt 4?
<maryen> it just says 'pyqt isn't a module'
<maryen> yes
<Jucato> not Qt3? hm...
<maryen> ImportError: No module named PyQT4
<MarkCh> grego_: its under desktop settings -> advanced.
<grego_> thx
<Jucato> maryen: python-qt4 packages?
<Jucato> !info python-qt4 | maryen
<ubotu> maryen: python-qt4: Python bindings for Qt4. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1488 kB, installed size 6944 kB
<maryen> already have em
<grego_> MrkCh what about icons in konqueror?
<Jucato> grego_: Settings -> COnfigure Konqueror -> Appearance
<MarkCh> !pyqt4-dev-tools
<ubotu> pyqt4-dev-tools: Development tools for PyQt4. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 124 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Lynoure> reldruh: I'm not sure, I'd be surprised if it showed just your first disk normally.
<grego_> thank you very much
<reldruh> Lynoure: it shows the 40GB disk just fine, but nothing about any empty, 200GB spaces
<Lynoure> reldruh: but you can try switching them around or doublechecking the data cable.
<MarkCh> maryen: they are just dev-tools. maybe the Qt4 module is not included in that package.
<reldruh> Lynoure: ::sigh:: this is much harder than I hoped it would be...
<maryen> hmm
<reldruh> Lynoure: all right, I'll go open up the case again
<MarkCh> This package contains various support tools for PyQt4 developers:  * a user interface compiler (pyuic4)  * a resource file generator (pyrcc4)  * a translation * string finder (pylupdate)
<maryen> so i have to build it myself?
<MarkCh> hmm...
<Jucato> maryen: try python-qt4-dev?
<Lynoure> reldruh: but, like I said, if you want to keep linux on the 40G, no need to reinstall
<maryen> nothing
<maryen> already installed it
<reldruh> Lynoure: but if it's not recognizing the 200GB, then I'd have to go back inside anyway, right?
<Lynoure> reldruh: you can define the mount in fstab.
* Jucato scratches his head
<Lynoure> reldruh: Yes, that's true. I'd check bios first though.
<reldruh> Lynoure: true, but not if I can't get to the drive...
<Jucato> maryen: can you test other python programs that use qt4?
<reldruh> Lynoure: hmm... I'll do that
<maryen> umm don't know where to find one
<maryen> one second
<dromer> Chousuke: hmm, not working. I checked if /dev/cdrom was mounted, but it's not. I get: dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<maryen> found my answer
<maryen> even though pyqt documentation says to do import PyQT4, import qt works too
<Chousuke> dromer: hm :/
<Jucato> maryen: :D
<Chousuke> dromer: maybe you need to use a GUI then. there should be a cd burning application in the menus somewhere. I'm sure that's able to make an ISO
<maryen> and, i was mispelling pyqt4 -.-
<maryen> it's supposed to be 'PyQt4' not 'PyQT4' :/
<maryen> *sigh*
<MarkCh> maryen: so it works now?
<dromer> Chousuke: wel I found/installed dvd::rip but it's not clear on how to make iso's
<maryen> yes
<dromer> Chousuke: I think it's more for encoding to a video-format
<MarkCh> :) got to remember python is a case-sensitive language haha.
<Chousuke> dromer: kubuntu should have k3b or something by default
<maryen> :( i have a bad habit of misreading case
<dromer> yes I have k3b, can it make iso's ?
<Chousuke> should be able to, yes
<renato> hi, what is the channel name to have support in italian?
<Chousuke> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dromer> Chousuke: ok, I think I found it :)
<dromer> Chousuke: hmm, I get an error imediatly
<dromer> Chousuke: hde debugging output isn't helping either
<Chousuke> dromer: :/
<Chousuke> Well, I don't know about that then
<Chousuke> perhaps the DVD is encrypted.
<dromer> Chousuke: ah, not enough space left in temporary directory :l
<Chousuke> :P
<dromer> but theres over 6 gb pp
<dromer> ..
<dromer> on that partition
<reldruh> Lynoure: OK, so I'm in my bios and I have a primary ide master (my 40GB hard drive), a secondary ide master (I'm not sure what it is, probably a dvd drive) and a secondary ide slave (looks like my CD rom drive?) When I opened the case, the 200GB drive was warm, so I think the power cable is OK, but I'm not sure what to do about it not being recognized. Any advice?
<ForgeAus> hey all
<ForgeAus> um Jucato you there?
<MarkCh> ForgeAus: @ #support-ph (05:10:29  PHT) Jucato: see you guys in a bit.. subukan ko lang maglaro ng Tantra :D
<Lynoure> reldruh: replug the data cable, maybe even exchange it if you have a spare. Check jumper settings
<MarkCh> hell be playing tantra for a while. :)
<ForgeAus> hehe thats ok
<ForgeAus> ok so anyone know much about dosfck?
<ForgeAus> mine keeps cutting out in the middle of it...
<ForgeAus> usually it scans at least 2 partitions/volumes
<ForgeAus> but when I'm booting now it doesn't even seem to get through one...
<MarkCh> j #desktop-effects
<ForgeAus> starts it... but seems to conk out
<ForgeAus> hey all anyone know much aobut dosfsck (sp?)?
<guiden> how do I open a programs with the root account that are in the menu?
<intelikey> kdesu name-of-app
<guiden> yes, but isn't there another way?
<guiden> I want to change the resolution, but I need root access, and I don't know the name of that program in the konsole.
<ForgeAus> kdesu
<acr> why wouldn't my pci sata controller be recognized in lspci?
<ForgeAus> but guiden if your using kcontrol you probably just want to use the administrator button
<ForgeAus> (its sometimes hidden depending on your screen res)
<cpk1> hrmm how would I get japanese support (be able to type in japanese?)
<ForgeAus> it should be right down the bottom anyhow
<guiden> where is that?
<ForgeAus> actually I might mention that in #kde it can be sometimes a problem
<guiden> button
<testman> hi folks
<ForgeAus> should be on the very bottom of the window on the rhs from memory
<testman> how can i mount a usb stick under kubuntu?
<acr> testman: it should mount automatically when you plug it in
<testman> acr:  nope
<testman> it doesnt
<acr> testman: does an icon appear on the desktop?
<testman> but the automounter works, my cellphone does get automounted
<testman> no
<guiden> Ah now I see it, ok thanks
<acr> testman: and you're sure it's not the usb port? I've never had a flash drive not do _something_
<testman> acr: yes im sure
<acr> testman: I don't know then. Sorry. Maybe somebody more knowledgable than I can help you
<testman> ok, thx acr
<acr> no problem
<acr> testman: you don't happen to have any idea why a sata controller I just installed wouldn't be recognized, do you?
<cpk1> testman: mount the /dev/sd*# that it is at
<nino> Need some help: I've installed w32codecs, but only some avi files work in kaffiene, the others are blurry
<testman> cpk1: there is no /dev/sd*
<testman> acr: sorry, no idea
<acr> ::shrug:: it was worth a shot. Thanks anyway
<cpk1> testman: you are trying to mount a usb stick?
<testman> yes
<cpk1> then it is at a /dev/sd*#
<nino> Need some help: I've installed w32codecs, but only some avi files work in kaffiene, the others are blurry
<intelikey> sd?# seeing that ? matches any single char but * matches everything
<intelikey> Mem usage: 13/249 MB (5%)
<intelikey> with a gui and a game running... Mem usage: 28/249 MB (11%)
<intelikey> still 13m seems a little high for a base system.
<ForgeAus> intelikey! um can you help me with dosfsck problems?
<intelikey> maybe
<ForgeAus> um I got a rude message last time I tried it with: Logical sector size is zero.
<intelikey> ForgeAus is that fat32 ?
<posingaspopular> how do i remove firefox? purge fx?
<intelikey> apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox
<intelikey> posingaspopular that won't touch ~/.mozilla  though.
<posingaspopular> hmm
<posingaspopular> well everytime i open fx, it crashes
<intelikey> i think i'd nuke  ~/.mozilla* first.   then uninstall the app if that doesn't fix it.
<posingaspopular> in gmail
<posingaspopular> its super weird
<posingaspopular> everything but gmailworks
<ubuntu_> back...
<posingaspopular> this is the error that I get
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8908/
<intelikey> posingaspopular that has nothing to do with ff  it's not even considered an error by the ubuntu team  that's intentional.
<xcidar> hey, i installed privoxy with tor, but that changed my enviroment variable $HTTP_PROXY, which is now always exported with the value localhost:4001, but i have it on 8118, so for example aptitude stopped functioning properly
<xcidar> how do i change this enviroment variable properly?
<posingaspopular> intelikey: well i have no idea why fx keeps crashing at gmail then
<intelikey> it's the wacom devices in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf causing that error.
<posingaspopular> well that can't be.
<nino> Need some help: I've installed w32codecs, but only some avi files work in kaffiene, the others are blurry
<posingaspopular> im on a kubuntu 6.10 live cd
<posingaspopular> nino: use VLC for .avi files
<intelikey> posingaspopular yes it can BE.  look and see.
<posingaspopular> how am i supposed to reach /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<nino> ok cool thnx
<posingaspopular> i haven't ever touched xorg.conf
<posingaspopular> once in my lifetime
<intelikey> posingaspopular cat /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<rada> nino, how did you  get w32codecs installed?
<intelikey> posingaspopular or   less /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> posingaspopular or for that matter   kate /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> posingaspopular you could even  grep wacom /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Timsen> posingaspopular, firstly you should mount your harddisk eventually
<posingaspopular> Timsen: my hard disks are broken
<posingaspopular> literally broke the partition by accidently trying to overwrite the ntfs and cancellling
<posingaspopular> now the windows partition wont show the files
<posingaspopular> and the ubuntu partition wont let me log in
<posingaspopular> its completly stupid
<posingaspopular> i set up the user/login
<intelikey> posingaspopular like i said the 168 errors in xorg.conf are not considered errors by the ubuntu team.  they did that on purpose.
<posingaspopular> ...uh okay
<posingaspopular> i need to be up in two hours
* posingaspopular is sleeping
<ForgeAus> bbl resetting into XP
<intelikey> secondly.   hosed fs != my hard disks are broken
<rada> can I install any deb package?
<intelikey> btw      "!=" is read "not equal"
<intelikey> rada no.
<Ash-Fox> !bcm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> rada any .deb package made for your release of ubuntu
<xcidar> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nino> wooot my avi files are working!!!
<intelikey> posingaspopular have you tried    testdisk   on the hosed fs ?
<intelikey> !testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<intelikey> Jucato is back everyone run hide.
<rada> intelikey: hm I thought so :-( I got Drake installation DVD. Installation went smoothly. If I download the latest version of kubuntu but only CD. would I have xwindow installed and all drivers for my notebook? Or do I have to download DVD?
* Jucato runs and hides
<SGL> My Kubuntu (or at least KDE) won't boot after I installed a XAMPP installation
<SGL> Can someone tell me where to start fixing this?
<intelikey> rada ubuntu is a primarily net based system  that is to say  after the initial install almost anything you add will be from an inet repo.
<rada> intelikey: but how?
<SGL> Ohw wait
<SGL> I did something good!
<SGL> First go to recovery mode and then type startx
<SGL> That does work
<SGL> Can someone tell me what is wrng with my computer?
<rada> intelikey: I tried Debian and it was so easy. I am lost with kubuntu
<intelikey> !repos | rada
<ubotu> rada: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<gemidjy> SGL: are you sure the computer didn't start in some other init diff than 4 ?
<intelikey> rada if debian was easy you "should" have no trubble with ubuntu
<SGL> gemidjy: init diff than 4? I do now know what that means
<gemidjy> SGL: hrm...ok, where the computer stops its booting process?
<intelikey> SGL sounds like a file permissions error.
<intelikey> gemidjy doesn't know what that means either.
<SGL> gemidjy: I get a black screen after the Grub was loaded. I get a white flashing "_" in the top left of the screen
<intelikey> gemidjy type   runlevel   into a konsole.
<gemidjy> intelikey: o.0
<SGL> Then if I hit enter I get some graphics, but it is a distorted KDE screen (I think)
<seven11> anybody know how to log on to vsftp over the internet ?
<SGL> And then it goes to black and does nothing
<intelikey> gemidjy you are not in runlevel 4
<gemidjy> SGL: ever happened before?
<SGL> gemidjy: it keeps happening
<gemidjy> intelikey: I have no problem dude, I try to help SGL here
<gemidjy> SGL: I mean before you installed xampp
<SGL> I think so yes
<SGL> I think it did happen once or twice
<gemidjy> so it has nothing to do with xampp
<SGL> Well, not it happens all the time
<gemidjy> what version of Kubuntu u have?
<SGL> NOW
<intelikey> gemidjy "I have no problem dude, I try to help SGL here" << you tried to help him with a question that is totally irrelivant.
<rada> intelikey: in Debian there was something like apt-setup where I chose the server I was going to downlaod from. I can find anything like that. I got some server in server.list but let's say firefox is found only if I add my installation DVD in the driver.
<gemidjy> intelikey: chillout, go watch some tv :)
<gemidjy> SGL: what version of Kubuntu u have?
<SGL> I installed it like 2 weeks ago and got the version of the offical website
<SGL> I don't know how to check the version now, but I think I have the latest version?
<intelikey> rada no.   you setup the sources the same way in ubuntu.    see the web page on repos
<intelikey> !repos | rada
<ubotu> rada: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<gemidjy> SGL: edgy right?
<rada> intelikey: ok, thank you. I'll go through it. one more question. my internal mic is not working in kubuntu but win.
<SGL> gemidjy: yes edgy
<intelikey> gemidjy for pointing out that not starting in runlevel 4 isn't the problem   lol    ok, i'll chill   you ask questions that might remotely apply to his problem and i'll leave you alone.
<gemidjy> ok I quit, SGL let intelikey help you, ok?
<SGL> No come on, please help me?
<SGL> Just leave him, there's always people trying to sound smarter
<intelikey> SGL what is your normal login user name ?     put that in this command where you see "name".        sudo chown name /home/name -R
<intelikey> then try a normal startup.
<SGL> ls
<gemidjy> SGL: try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354041&highlight=blank+screen
<SGL> whoops, wrong keyboard
<oellinas> hello
<rada> where can I set resolution of my screen in Xwindow?
<SGL> intelikey: I checked, but I was already owner of my own dir
<intelikey> SGL did you run the command ?
<oellinux> can someone please tell me in wich startup script is "startx" launched?
<gemidjy> rada: dpkg-reconvifure xserver-xorg
<gemidjy> rada: sorry, dpkg-reconfigure
<SGL> yeh I did, now restarting
<SGL> and reading about the graphical cards
<gemidjy> it has nothing to do with your permissions, but check
<intelikey> oellinux it's not.   kdm is launched in the  /etc/init.d/kdm  script.
<oellinux> without launching startx
<gemidjy> oellinux: actually the display manager gets your X up, kdm
<oellinux> cause i need to add an option to the Xserver launching
<intelikey> oellinux kdm   starts the xserver
<rada> gemidjy: so I can  do it using the mouse?
<oellinux> i needed X to start with the -layout tvoff option
<gemidjy> rada: using Kubuntu, right ?
<rada> gemidjy: yes
<intelikey> oellinux you can add that in /etc/X11/xsession  i think
<gemidjy> rada: KMenu->system settings-> Monitor and display
<oellinux> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> np
<rada> gemidjy: hm, I can't change it. only one possible option in there. could it be because of not recognised drivers?
<SGL> hmmm, it booted once when I restarted using shutdown -r now
<oellinux> now just have to find how to modify that file ;)
<gemidjy> rada: what drivers ?
<SGL> but now I get my ugly black screen again
<gemidjy> rada: and what gr. card
<rada> gemidjy: it sayes VESA driver - generic
<gemidjy> yayks, and what card do u have ?
<SGL> gemidjy: I never get a screen with boot options, because that is not the same as Grub right?
<gemidjy> SGL: you don't see GRUB after the bios ?
<rada> gemidjy: I don't know :-)
<gemidjy> rada: lspci|grep VGA
<gemidjy> rada: in the konsole
<ForgeAus> hey all :) back
<intelikey> SGL when the grub loads  hit [esc]    you can set boot options     the   [E]   key to edit the selected line,
<ForgeAus> I forgot to log back in
<ForgeAus> (to IRC I mean)
<rada> gemidjy: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<intelikey> ForgeAus did you get the fs streightened out ?
<ForgeAus> no
<intelikey> ForgeAus is it fat32 ?
* deleter i'll be back: .
<ForgeAus> um I think so.. the one it cuts out in is
<ForgeAus> or at least it reads it as
<gemidjy> rada: It might be i740
<ForgeAus> (or tries to)
<intelikey> what was the exact error ?
<rada> gemidjy: I got new acer notebook
<ForgeAus> I don't get an error... it just freezes during an dosfsck
<intelikey> maybe  i810  rada
<Joshooa> Excuse me, could someone help me with my internet/network? I JUST got Kubuntu from just using Ubuntu, and I'm having  a hard time keeping my network card installed
<ForgeAus> do you think its trying to check the wrong filesystem type?
<intelikey> ForgeAus possable
<gemidjy> rada: so in the command line, try to follow the selections after executing 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ForgeAus> do I fix that in fstab?
<intelikey> ForgeAus i know this is not good  FOSS advertizing but i let M$ check M$ fs's  and linux check ext# ...
<intelikey> ForgeAus no.   it won't even look at fstab.
<intelikey> ForgeAus mmmm   sec.
<ForgeAus> I don't get it, how does it know what disk to check then? just scans through all it can find?
<ForgeAus> it did used to complain that one disk was mounted (before I removed it from fstab)
<gemidjy> ForgeAus: it check in /etc/fstab about its type, yes you are right
<ForgeAus> grrr interix is pretty big
<gemidjy> and then about fat it executes some scripts that run fsck.vfat
<ForgeAus> ok so I have to boot to recovery kernel?
<ForgeAus> its possible the disk its trying to scan isn't even a fat
<ForgeAus> being first disk it should be NTFS right?
<intelikey> ForgeAus wait.    did i not remember you saying    dosfsck  was what you needed help with ?
<ForgeAus> yes thats it
<ForgeAus> sda1 is NTFS filesystem
<intelikey> ForgeAus and you are not running that manually ?
<ForgeAus> thats correct Kubuntu runs it on bootup
<intelikey> it should never do that.   only the root fs
<intelikey> look in your fstab for listing with   1 1   at the end.   that are non /
<intelikey> change to  0 0
<SGL> aaargh! Why is my comp booting one time and freezes the other :S
<SGL> :P
<ForgeAus> ok thanx
<ForgeAus> I'll do that and try it when I get a chance
<intelikey> ForgeAus actually the sixth field is the one causing that.    the last digit.     should be 0 for everything except  /
<intelikey> possably /home if you have a linux partition mounted as home or var   but not nessecary for them.
<SGL> Ok, now my computer does boot, but only after I hit enter everytime it freezes
<intelikey> then it's not a freeze, it's a question.
<SGL> ok, but I can't read the question? :P
<ForgeAus> maybe its the fonts? set to "invisible ink" black on black or white on white, etc?
<intelikey> indeed.    maybe boot with  nosplash vga=normal
<ForgeAus> or nono-console?
<ForgeAus> ahhh bootsplash... that could be it too
<SGL> uhhhh?
<SGL> I put a new line in the boot options ?
<SGL> that says "nosplash vga=normal"??
<ForgeAus> SGL in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> just append that to the kernel line
<intelikey> SGL i'd test it first.   if you later want it permanant you can edit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SGL> I don't know how to test it :P
<SGL> So I just go to grub
<SGL> and edit
<SGL> :P
<intelikey> SGL when grub first posts.  if you hit  [esc]    you can use the   arrow keys to select then the  [e]  key to edit a line.
<SGL> Nope, still cant read the question S
<SGL> Yeh, I did that
<SGL> I pressed o to put in a new line
<SGL> and I just put in the nosplash thingy
<SGL> oh shit, I get the distorted screen again
<rada> intelikey: I read about repositories. I have  like 3797 available packages in adept. I just cant believe that there is no joe nor mc. or am I doing something  wrong?
<Tm_T> !joe
<ubotu> joe: user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3-5 (edgy), package size 279 kB, installed size 868 kB
<intelikey> rada if you only have 3797 you only have  "main"   enabled.
<intelikey> rada enable universe and multiverse
<rada> intelikey: it is anabled
<SGL> yay! I did it!
<intelikey> not if all you can install is  3797  it's not.   there are  nigh 20k packages
<SGL> It said `quiet splash` after some line
<rada> intelikey: hm, main and universe got the same url. this could be the reason
<intelikey> no you can add universe to the same line.   let me show you.  >>>>   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse  <<<<
<intelikey> rada and if you edited your /etc/apt/sources.list   did you update the database ?
<intelikey> apt-get update
<rada> no, I used adept
<intelikey> still have to "apply changes"
<rada> intelikey: and then cliked fetch updates
<intelikey> "fetch updates"  !=   "apply changes"
<rada> intelikey:  ok. thank you
<what_if> amarok tries to open MP3's ever after I tell kde to use a different program... how do I fix this ??
<what_if> or uninstall amarok without uninstalling kubuntu-desktop ??
<intelikey> uninstall amarok  ?
<ForgeAus> back... intelikey looking at the fstab
<intelikey> why do you care if  kubuntu-desktop   remains installed or not ?
<ForgeAus> there doesn't look like theres anything wrong with it
<intelikey> ForgeAus can you pastebin it ?
<ForgeAus> ok
<what_if> intelikey: if that uninstalls won't I revert to a gnome-desktop ??
<ForgeAus> um wahts pastebin url again?
<DHGE> what_if: right-click in konqueror - last item
<intelikey> no
<DHGE> then click on the icon (type)
<ForgeAus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> what_if  kubuntu-desktop  is only a meta package to help facilitate the installation of the default packages.
<intelikey> as also is    ubuntu-desktop
<what_if> DHGE: ok, there is some bug in KDE where "open with -> remember association" is not working... ty
<Joshooa> Could someone help me finish up setting up my wireless card stuff? It's going now, but I'm not sure how exactly I did it, and if i reboot I'll have to do it all again, again
<what_if> intelikey: ok, amarok goes then :)
<ForgeAus> intelikey:  pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8916/
<DHGE> what_if: did you try what i wrote?
<HymnToLife> Joshooa, define "it all"
<what_if> DHGE: yes... it worked
<Joshooa> Well... install the wireless card, get it connected to the network, and then get online
<what_if> DHGE: tyvm, where is that data saved to ??
<rada> intelikey: apt-get update gives Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<intelikey> ForgeAus line number eight.
<Joshooa> I used dhcp to get it to be recognized now
<rada> intelikey:  what url I shoud use?
<ForgeAus> whats wrong with it?
<Joshooa> and then....
<intelikey> ends with   1
<ForgeAus> I thought you said it was the number before that
<DHGE> what_if: deeeep in .kde - search with grep or something
<ForgeAus> I can change the 1 thats easy
<what_if> DH, ok ty
<ForgeAus> (btw so does 6 and 7)
<intelikey> ForgeAus and i can't see the end of 6 & 7  make sure they don't.
<Joshooa> and I meant dhclient.
<intelikey> heh ok.
<intelikey> ForgeAus also why do you not have a listing for the root fs  ?
<intelikey>    did you just omit that from the paste ?
<ForgeAus> do I need one?
<ForgeAus> like /?
<intelikey> well.   yeah kinda.   yes  /
<ForgeAus> what should it look like?
<ForgeAus> I didn't add it because I didn't know it had to b there
<Joshooa> then iwconfig to enter in my wep key, then the dhclient again, then ra0 up, then set the essid, then modprobe and it finally let me on the internet again
<ForgeAus> (it was working without it)
<ForgeAus> at least the computer booted
<intelikey>  /dev/sda1 / ext2 defaults 0 1    <<<< example.    type mount and you can see what your / is mounted as.
<Joshooa> Now I read I need to blacklist something and then do a module thing and alias? I have no clue how to do that
<ForgeAus> is ext3 usable? because it is an ext3 partition
<intelikey> ForgeAus indeed    as i said that was an example.
<intelikey> actually i use ext2   found the journal causing a problem on the partitionless disk.
<ForgeAus> um intelikey why the 1 on the end? is that right?
<ForgeAus> (the line looks like this bracket excepted - /dev/sdb2       /               ext3    defaults        0       1 )
<intelikey> ForgeAus yes that is correct.  that tells mount to check the fs before mounting rw.
<ForgeAus> ok thanx
<ForgeAus> trying it
<intelikey> np
<Ash-Fox> I'd be on more channels if freenode would let me >:/
<intelikey> lol
<Ash-Fox> I hate having to play this game of "uh.. which channel do I part to get on this other one"
<intelikey> you mean it ouly allows 19 ?
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
<intelikey> second client ?
<Ash-Fox> Hey that's a idea, I should open a second connection.
<intelikey> clones are generally frouned upon   but hey it might work.
<intelikey> and an ircop might write you up for it too.... one never knows.
<Ash-Fox> I'd rather use a single connection, mIRC is already a bit painfully slow to run through Wine.
<Joshooa> How can I make sure my network is set up to DHCP and then save the settings so it will stay for my next reboot?
<rada> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<intelikey> maybe the limitation is in mirc not in freenode ?
<Ash-Fox> Joshooa, I'd type 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' and check if DHCP is written there.
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, nah, freenode has a limit of 19 channels.. mIRC can join far more :P
<intelikey> 1.0.0.0   dns error ?
<Sekaab> good morning
<Joshooa> Ash-Fox: Well it's written there a lot, but it doesn't look like it's in the right spot.
<rada> intelikey: but I can access it via web browser
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, besides I'm on 27 other IRC networks (main reason why I use mIRC over other clients -- they can't show the channel tabs decently on a 1024x768 screen)
<Joshooa> I had a hard time trying to edit it, like the document I had said
<intelikey> rada idk  i'm not a network admin     in fact i'm kinda network illiterate
<Ash-Fox> Joshooa, you can check the format in konqueror: man:interfaces
<Joshooa> How come when I do vi /etc/network/interfaces I can't edit anything
<ForgeAus> back.. its working!
<ForgeAus> hehe back in mIRC
<intelikey> Joshooa cause you aint root
<Ash-Fox> Joshooa, however any settings you set in network settings from the "system settings" should modify /etc/network/interfaces file.
<ForgeAus> (inside kubuntu tho) running it under wine
<intelikey> !sudo | Joshooa
<ubotu> Joshooa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Joshooa> but I did sudo su earlier
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, hey I run mirc under wine too
<intelikey> ForgeAus all is well now with the startup processes ?
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, I have to use version 617, since 62x has graphical issues
<guiden> does anyone use firefox here?
* Ash-Fox uses firefox.
<intelikey> Joshooa the prompt should reflect the user.     also  sudo su  is redundant   while it may work  sudo -i   would be the prefered methood     or   sudo su -    if you must use su.
<guiden> ash-fox ok, can you look at my webpage and tell me if there is any spaces between the menus and the pictures in this webpage http://spaceninja.freehostia.com
<SGL> How do you make a program automatically launch each time your computer boots=
<intelikey> SGL /etc/rc.local
<SGL> thanks intelikey
<Ash-Fox> SGL, a graphical program?
<SGL> nope
<intelikey> SGL unless you mean login rather than boot
<guiden> is there spaces or are they connected together?
<SGL> Ash-Fox, but for the interesting answer can I just say yes=
<Joshooa> intelikey: I was following what this thing from ubuntu said to do, to install my wireless card, it just says, "edit it with vi /etc..." but I can't, it wont edit, and then my arrow keys stop working
<intelikey> !autostart | sgl
<ubotu> sgl: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<SGL> thank you
<HymnToLife> Joshooa, you shouldn't use vi if you're not familiar wxith it
<Ash-Fox> guiden, this is what I see http://sphinx.quickfox.org/~ash-fox/temp/its_a_space_ninja
<Joshooa> I've come to realize that
<SGL> And intelikely, how can I make it autologin?
<intelikey> Joshooa hit the [insert]  key for edit mode in vim    iirc.
<SGL> !autologin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SGL> meh
<Joshooa> Thank you
<Ash-Fox> SGL, look at kdm settings in system settings
<Joshooa> So, h ow do I make sure that next time I boot up, I can get back online?
<intelikey> never reboot ?
<Joshooa> I got it to work eventually in Ubuntu, but now I'm on Kubuntu, and it loses the info, and doesn't even recognize my wireless card when it starts up.
<ForgeAus> intelikey not everything but its useable and functions :)
<ForgeAus> still no boot to gui but I don't expect oyu to fix that one
<ForgeAus> I'm happy anyhow...
<ForgeAus> Ash mine is 6.21 works no problem sofar
<ForgeAus> but it could be because I'm using cxoffice
<Ash-Fox> ForgeAus, I noticed the nicklist on maximized windows doesn't change when you change channels
<intelikey> Ash-Fox and how would you autolocin a console session ?
<ForgeAus> I don't use maximized windows thats probly why I havn't noticed it
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, I suppose I'd do something messy with rc.local or change the way init works..
<guiden> ash-fox, oh god that horrible, I really appriciate the snapshit!
<guiden> haha
<guiden> I can't type
<intelikey> ForgeAus   sudo update-rc.d kdm 2                  i think.
<ForgeAus> on and off lol
<ForgeAus> I still do prefer mIRC interface to Konversation but I can use either/or now... just as comfortable in both... finally
<ForgeAus> and now that I got my XP back I'm happy
<ForgeAus> I have the CHOICE of XP and Kubuntu now...
<intelikey> another crappy hamper...
<intelikey> actually i dont know how to use that script.  i've never used it before.
<rada> all: could you help me fix this? Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<ForgeAus> gpg? you probably have to add the key
<ForgeAus> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<intelikey> rada it still looks like a dns error to me.   (1.0.0.0)  is not the right address.    i don't know how to fix it though.   if no one in here will answer try   #ubuntu    if that fails   ##linux  maybe
<gregd_> gregd: could you please stop using my nick?
<ForgeAus> either that or the mirror went down?
<ForgeAus> or theres a typo somewhere
<intelikey> ForgeAus he said he could browse it.
<rada> yes I can
<ForgeAus> um the url 1.0.0.0 looks sus tho
<rada> I can download it by clicking above link
<rada> maybe some apt conf file?
<ForgeAus> check your repos
<ForgeAus> in adept use manage repositories
<what_if> ok, when my computer reboots, *sometimes* the sound cards get swapped (hw1:0, hw0:0)  how can I stop this
<ForgeAus> maybe theres a mistake there somewhere
<intelikey> !sound | what_if
<ubotu> what_if: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rada> ForgeAus: :-) I am totally new to this.  but I was getting time out for other sites too
<what_if> ubotu: arts is off, arts is crap
<intelikey> i think there is a section on that issue what_if ^
<ForgeAus> whatif, um I guess the bios sets it somewhere...
<intelikey> no it's not a bios issue.
<what_if> section in what ?
<intelikey> turning the bios off for the on-board might help tho.
<intelikey> in the page i sent you.
<intelikey> !ubotu | what_if
<ubotu> what_if: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> i guess you missed the rul while you were griping at the bot...
<what_if> intelikey: wow, thats a neat idea. Never really had a problem with kubuntu B4 this :)
<intelikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
* intelikey smells karscasm in the air...
<what_if> intelikey: no really, first problem with kubuntu :)
<what_if> intelikey: and I found the section, all fixed now TY :)
<olaf-t-hunter> how do i restart without X ?
<fuel> olaf-t-hunter: type "restart" :P
<HymnToLife> "reboot", rather
<fuel> sorry its reboot
<intelikey> what_if good on ya mate.
<fuel> or shutdown -r -t mpw
<fuel> now
<what_if> intelikey: U australian ?
<intelikey> olaf-t-hunter you want to start the computer in console mode ?
<intelikey> what_if no.  are you ?
<olaf-t-hunter> yeah
<what_if> intelikey: no, just asking :) In the military and just got back from training with them
<fuel> !google | olaf-t-hunter
<ubotu> olaf-t-hunter: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<olaf-t-hunter> yeah intelikey: thats what im trying
<fuel> olaf-t-hunter: hasnt the solution been already given to you ?
* fuel quotes [17:31]  <HymnToLife> "reboot", rather
<intelikey> olaf-t-hunter there isn't a runlevel setup for that by default.    and with upstart i'm not real sure.  sudo update-rc.d kdm remove 3       or something like that.
<intelikey> olaf-t-hunter anyway removing kdm from the startup processes is what you want and then boot into that runlevel.    the default runlevel is 2
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<niles> hi
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<SoulW> I WANT A FUCKIN QUADRO POUNDER WIHT NO SHIT THAT GROWZ ON TREEZ
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<intelikey> !ops
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
<GreenD> CULT OF THE DEAD COW - ORACLEGD.COM - GREENDIAMOND.DSSKCORP.COM - NINJASTRIKEFORCE.COM - RQPORN.COM - LEMONPHOBIA.COM -
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=OracleGD@*.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Riddell
* GreenD was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+m]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+z]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-m]  by apokryphos
<_Johny> Hey, Where can I set my bit depht in Kubuntu?
<apokryphos> niles: you may want to repeat; no-one would've heard that.
<fuel> was that spamming right now?
<niles> heard what?
<niles> im just asking a question. whats a good movie player
<intelikey> vlc
<niles> that doesent fail, and can drag drop movies
<what_if> xine
<niles> xine sucks
<fuel> niles: kaffeine ?
<what_if> :P lol
<niles> kaffine is terriable
<Hobbsee> fuel: yes.
<niles> kaffine is of utmost unstable
<_Johny> niles: Kaffeine and mplayer
<niles> i installed mplayer
<niles> dont werk
<_Johny> There's no best one
<niles> other than windows media player
<niles> shessh
<fuel> Hobbsee: cant bot manage spam??? like people repeating stuff could be kicked immediately?
<_Johny> niles: did you install it from offical repositories?
<Hobbsee> fuel: no.
<niles> _johny where do i get those?
<_Johny> niles: Easy man, or yoy'll be kicked
<fuel> Hobbsee: oh! but you could right ?
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<Hobbsee> fuel: not really.
<Hobbsee> fuel: somewhat, yes.
<_Johny> NightBird: enable it in /etc/apt/sorces.list
<niles> the repos i have are what came with ubuntu
<_Johny> niles: enable it in /etc/apt/sorces.list
<niles> why can these repos just stayup to date
<fuel> Hobbsee: another one question....... channel bot is written in which language ? and is there anyway we can see the code?
<intelikey> !repos | niles
<ubotu> niles: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<niles> aww sheesh
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<niles> now i have to read.
<_Johny> niles: so, you'll have to generate them
<fuel> Hobbsee: :)
<_Johny> Where can I set color depth in Kubuntu?
<niles> _Johny:  so just becuase a result shows up in apt-cache search doesent mean it's official  (im not sure if i did enable it or not)
<fuel> Hobbsee: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/code/ gives me 403
<intelikey> _Johny not sure about kde but you can adjust it system wide in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fuel> niles: how about looking at http://ubuntuguide.org ?
<_Johny> intelikey: no way to do that by clicking?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<fuel> niles: it has everything you need.....just that you have to read it one
<fuel> *once*
<niles> fuel: too much shit to fuck with.  if mplayer is in apt-cache search then why can it just supply a working one
<niles> jesus christ
<_Johny> niles: just read what you've been given
<intelikey> niles if you only enable ubuntu repso  then if anything shows in apt-cache search   it is official.
<fuel> !manners | niles
<ubotu> niles: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<niles> why doesent ubuntu come with it enabled for me?
<intelikey> _Johny as i said    as far as  a "kde" way    idk.
<fuel> niles: coz its not legal
<fuel> or it has some problems
<_Johny> niles: do you want to be kicked
<niles> oh
<intelikey> _Johny i don't even use a gui  let alone kde.
<niles> no i dont want to be kicked
<niles> ok i'll update the repos.  didnt know watch porn was illegal
<fuel> niles: then play decent
<Hobbsee> fuel: told hte relevant person.
<fuel> Hobbsee: ok ! great
<_Johny> niles: as help, the channel is for that but do it in appropriate way, please
<niles> ok ok sorry
<niles> i'll act civil
<fuel> niles: good..... i wonder how you have not been kicked so far!
<_Johny> niles: have you ever heard of sources list genarator?
<niles> no i havent but if it is a title of a program then it is googleable. thanx _Johny i'll look into that when i have time
<intelikey> !repos | niles
<ubotu> niles: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> you really should visit that page niles ^
<niles> k
<_Johny> niles: I wonder what you've done with your mplayer, did you build it from source?
<fuel> _Johny: even i have problems with mplayer.....it does not play out of the box.
<niles> no i just used the defuault of what came wit kubuntu
<niles> or mabey i coppied the repo from an old web page
<_Johny> fuel: almost everyone does -:)
<fuel> _Johny: ;)
* intelikey has no problem with mplayer.     i leave it alone and it leaves me alone....
<_Johny> niles: try to uninstall it, then enable good repositories in the /etc/apt/sources.list, download the right one, install it by "apt-get" and report
<niles> it says Error opening/initializing the selected video_out device
<fuel> niles : mplayer ?
<niles> but i have my nvidia drivers and even 3d acceleration
<_Johny> niles: what driver are you using?
<niles> yes thats the error message of mplayer
<fuel> same here!
<niles> im using the driver provided on the kubjntu page
<fuel> i use only kaffeine or vlc
<niles> for glx i belive
<fuel> niles : use vlc.....
<niles> ok
<fuel> vlc= out of the box player
<intelikey> vlc is good.
<fuel> except that the controls are irritating!
<fuel> !vlc | niles
<ubotu> niles: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<_Johny> niles: try to type in terminal "mplayer -vo xv /path to the movie/
<intelikey> !info vlc
<niles> is it easy to put videos on repeat with vlc?  or is it like with xine where i have to specify that for every clip
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<niles> im watching porn clips
<fuel> niles : you are dead
<_Johny> niles: Moderate your language man
<niles> ok ok
<niles> im just being honest
<_Johny> We've already noticed -:)
<fuel> niles : no one wants to know what you are watching .
<fuel> niles : try the same on #azureus.
<niles> ok
<niles> but why them ?
<_Johny> niles: did you try what I send you?
<fuel> niles : to know the meaning of getting kicked or banned
<niles> _Johny: yes that did work.  but i wouldnt like to type a command for each movie
<niles> im going to try vlc
<_Johny> niles: listen man
<_Johny> Johny: run your mplayer without a movie, go to --> preferences---> video and as a angine choose "xv", then save all the changes and try
<_Johny> niles: You'll always have time to try vlc, mplayer is good either
<niles> _Johny that worked.  thanx pal and thanx for being patient with my aditude
<niles> now jesus will accept you in heven  :)
<niles> vlc is nice, but there is no repeat button
<niles> but im sure that is googleable
<fuel> niles : its there
<fuel> niles : vlc -> view-> playlist
<tarnold> hey all, kubuntu starts rather slowly is that indicative of Linux, or just kubuntu?
<om3ga> what do you mean by slowly
<excelsior> Hello guys
<tarnold> it appears to take a minute to several minute to load up before i get to teh log in screen, - same with shutting down
<Jucato> tarnold: what are the specs of your computer? that is definitely not normal
<tarnold> gah
<tarnold> its an HP pavilion dv9000 laptop- where would i find the specs?
<Jucato> hm.. do you know the speed of the processor and how much ram you have?
<tarnold> jucato: it appears to run fine, but the start up and shut down is slow...um no i don't
<larson9999> tarnold: from my experience that IS common.  booting takes a couple minutes.  but it's not different from windows.  on the plus side after you sign in kde and gnome both finish their startup work faster than windows
<excelsior> I got some problems with my graphic configuration. When I try to load the "Monitor & display" module, it's not working. I'd just want to know if there's a command-line to change screen resolution and timeout before screen deactivation
<tarnold> is there a way i can find out
<tarnold> yes i have noticed that larson9999, glad to know its not just me
<Jucato> larson9999, tarnold: 1.5 GHz, 1GB RAM, from GRUB to login screen takes +/- 20secs, login to fully usable desktop +/- 10 seconds
<Jucato> tarnold: K Menu -> System -> KInfoCenter
<larson9999> Jucato: lemme time my system.  maybe i'm just getting more inpatient :)
<Jucato> larson9999: this is on Edgy btw
<Jucato> Dapper takes around 30-40 seconds GRUB to login
<Jucato> s/takes/took/
<_Johny> !search root
<ubotu> Found: debchroot, gksudo, root password, sudo, rootpassword, chroot, pbuilder, hidden-root, kdesu, hidden
<tarnold> what am i looking for?
<_Johny> !root password
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> tarnold: there's a list at the left side. the Processor and the Memory ones
<tarnold> my processor says intel core 2 T2700 @2.00GHz
<larson9999> Jucato: took a minute 30 seconds for my brand new laptop to boot edgy to the point of letting me sign in
<Jucato> O.o
<jean-benoit> !fr
<Jucato> I'm not booting expert but... wow!
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> larson9999: hm.. RAM?
<larson9999> 2gig
<Jucato> O.o what the frack!?
<larson9999> amd turion x2
<Jucato> maybe things work differently for laptops?
<tarnold> maybe
<larson9999> but i did forget the other machine that takes so long always checks a thumbdrive i have connected.
<larson9999> jacuto.  maybe.  i haven't timed my new desktop
<TeePOG> hi guys
<Jucato> !tab | larson9999
<ubotu> larson9999: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jucato> larson9999: helps avoid typos :D
<tarnold> Jucato: wow cool, it works :)
<tarnold> ok im easily amused before school, sorry
<Jucato> hehe it's ok.
<compilerwriter> Good morning all
<tarnold> morning
<Jucato> morning compilerwriter
* Jucato looks outside and sees the stars
<tarnold> do you guys come the same time every morning
<tarnold> Jucato: how do you get the little blue font?
<larson9999> Jucato: sure.  i'm an old salt in chat terms.  i think my first nick was stlouism23(4?).  i'd be stlouism40 using the same convention.  jucato looks easy enough even for my fat fingers
<Jucato> tarnold: /me message
<tarnold> so hows that work?
<Jucato> tarnold: you just type /me [message or action without these brackets] 
<Jucato> and you get the "blue" text
<compilerwriter> Jucato if you are in St. Louis you should be seeing sunlight very soon.
* tarnold tests what jucato is saying  
<tarnold> yay
<tarnold> woot! sorry
<Jucato> compilerwriter: I'm so far from there...
<larson9999> compilerwriter: that was me in st louis.  but louisville now
* tarnold grins sheepishly
<compilerwriter> Ah damned eyes aren't functioning yet.
* compilerwriter looks sheepish and puts the coffee pot into service.
<tarnold> hey coffee good, im making some more!
<compilerwriter> Larson9999 how goes it with the Cardinals then?
<tarnold> none of you guys follow soccer do you?
<fuel> is there any software which when installed shows window previews on mouse hovering ??(in taskbar)?
<compilerwriter> I am in Greenwood.  You might as well say Indianapolis though.
<compilerwriter> fuel you are using kde correct.
<larson9999> compilerwriter: i guess i'm a st louis and louisville cardinals fan now.  not the worst two teams in the world to cheer for
<fuel> yep
<tarnold> yeah the nationals!  C'mon DC!
<tarnold> ok
<fuel> dont tell me use taskbar2 .
<tarnold> enough of that
<compilerwriter> fuel then you can set the little desktop place holders in the tool bar to show little preview windows of what is on them.
<Jucato> fuel: use taskbar v2 :D
<fuel> Jucato: :P
<fuel> taskbar 2 changes the kicker totally... i rather want the hover effect ...nothing more
<Jucato> fuel: why would it change kicker totally?
<Jucato> taskbar v2 is just a kicker applet, just like the regular taskbar
<Jucato> it doesn't replace kicker at all
<fuel> Jucato: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16261
<fuel> Jucato: i never said it replaces...
<tarnold> so is feisty supposed to have better wireless support?
<Jucato> fuel: ok... you are basing it on that screenshot alone?
<fuel> Jucato: true
<Jucato> fuel: that screenshot just was kicker opacity turned on and tint to Min
<Jucato> er.. Kicker transparency
<fuel> Jucato: but i dont want the task items to go away.....
<Jucato> what do you mean task items?
<Jucato> they don't go away. don't base it on that screenshot
<fuel> task items= taskbar item
<Jucato> that is *not* what taskbar v2 does
<fuel> ok i will try andlet you know
<larson9999> tarnold: i think in general, yeah.  so far i've been lucky enough the cards i've use have all worked well with ndiswrapper
<Jucato> fuel: he only has one window open. so there will be only 1 item in the taskbar.
<fuel> taskbar is not in repository :(.
<tarnold> larson9999:  i was gonna use ndiswrapper but was recommened knetworkmanager
<Jucato> fuel: yep. it's not...
<tarnold> larson9999:  hows that working for you?
<fuel> Jucato: ok time to manual install :D
<larson9999> i'm not about eyecandy but i've been hearing enough good things about beryl i'm thinking of giving it a spin
<cyt> Hi all. What is the easiest way to check what kubuntu is going on? Does it have a svn/cvs web interface?
<compilerwriter> ok catch me up.  What the hell is beryl
<Jucato> !beryl | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<larson9999> tarnold i'm in ubuntu but isn't knetwork manager the tool to manage nics that are in stalled?  meaning you still need to install the drivers?
<compilerwriter> Is it in the repos?
<larson9999> compilerwriter: it's the deal with all the fancy glass effects, etc.  although, i tend to find that stuff a distraction more than a benefit
<compilerwriter> More importantly, is there a safe way to give it a try, without breaking the setup I currently have?
<elbing> compilerwriter, there's a better explanation in wiki of beryl. There you'll find things about cards, repos and more. Don't be lazy
<crazy_bus> is there a program in kubuntu to make a series of images into a animated gif?
<larson9999> compilerwriter: well, it's in beta yet so it's not 'safe'.
<compilerwriter> Curses.  Hopefully it has a feed.
<compilerwriter> I will give it a try when it is stable.
<fuel> !gimp | crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<sredna> hello
<sredna> how insane is it to install feisty?
<sredna> (on a amd64)
<elbing> all is insane in amd64 :p
<sredna> really?
<elbing> why did you buy it'
<sredna> it appears to work fine using the cd
<TeePOG> which program handles that little new-media-inserted popup window in kubuntu?
<elbing> well, try to install then
* sredna does
<sredna> elbing: what is wrong with amd64?
<elbing> 32 bits emulation
<fuel> Jucato: taskbar 2 is great :)
<_Johny> !search mp3
<ubotu> Found: sound, players, sound-#kubuntu, mp3, rockbox
<_Johny> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elbing> TeePOG, automount
<tarnold> larson9999: I'm not sure...anyone know more then us two?
<Jucato> fuel: see? never judge by screenshots alone :D
<fuel> Jucato: you are right! :)
<fuel> Jucato: i think that guy could put up better screen shot
<fuel> *shots*
<Jucato> fuel: some people visiting kde-look get mesmerized by transparent kickers :D
<tarnold> alright all, cheers I'm off to school'
<TeePOG> elbing: i don't seem to have that installed or in my sources; what is the package called?
<fuel> Jucato: i wonder why! transparency makes it difficult to see stuff
<larson9999> tarnold: i've just always used this guide and setting up wireless has worked great on the 3 machines i've tried so far.
<Jucato> fuel: tastes differ :D
<fuel> Jucato: :D
<larson9999> Jucato: yeah, funny but i like my windows opaque :)
<fuel> kicker crashed
<fuel> damn!
<compilerwriter> jucato quickly school me on kicker.
<Jucato> compilerwriter: huh?
<Jucato> fuel: I was actualy waiting for that...
<fuel> Jucato: :D
<fuel> !kicker | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<abattoir> compilerwriter: kicker is kde's panel, which contains among other things, the taskbar, system tray etc.
* abattoir steals Jucato
* abattoir steals Jucato's spotlight :P
<abattoir> (stupid enter key)
<Jucato> lol
<TeePOG> see elbing, my problem is that, after inserting a usb flashdrive, the dialog pops up... but when i click "open in new window", nothing happens. and it doesn't mount the drive either
<Jucato> that's what you get for stealing :P
<fuel> :)
<compilerwriter> I guess I am running something called kdepanel then.
<_Johny> if I use "libxine-codecs" is it illegall?
<elbing> TeePOG, are you sure that there is a partition in that pendrive?
<TeePOG> yes elbing, if i use pmount to mount it, i can see all my files
<Jucato> compilerwriter: Kicker *IS* the KDE Panel :)
<elbing> what about dmesg | tail?
<elbing> ahm ok
<compilerwriter> I am just using what came with kubuntu.  I have not been brave enough to fool with my gui.
<elbing> then automount is not the problem
<Jucato> compilerwriter: er... did you see my note above?
<compilerwriter> jucato so is Kicker the name of the program or slang?
<abattoir> compilerwriter: the small band at the bottom of your screen(assuming you haven't changed it's position), containing the big K icon, and the clock is the kicker
<abattoir> compilerwriter: it is also the name of the program
<TeePOG> elbing: i also found that pmount and pumount's file permissions were set incorrectly. they should be -rwsr-xr-x ... but it's -rwsr--r--
<fuel> compilerwriter : kicker rocks!!!
<Jucato> compilerwriter: it's the name of the program
<TeePOG> elbing: but even after setting the permissions correctly, it still doesn't work
<compilerwriter> OK, I get it now.
<compilerwriter> It is just when I do the r-click thing I get 'about kde panel' in the menu not about kicker.
<compilerwriter> I wasn't sure if it was toolbar I wasn't running or the one I had by a different name.
<abattoir> compilerwriter: most new users wouldn't know what 'kicker' is, since it's kde's name for the panel, hence the substitution
<fuel> kicker is the whole thing you see on the bottom...
<abattoir> compilerwriter: the executable and the package(in a distro, for eg.) is called kicker
<elbing> TeePOG, sorry I can't help you then. Usually, permissions in default installation are the same in all cd's. I don't know why it has been changed. Get luck
<sredna> what is the smartest way of moving my home directory to this new HD - dd or tar?
<elbing> cp -r
<compilerwriter> Unfortuneately abattoir the substitution also hinders the new user from learning that the thing is called kicker.  I didn't learn that until today.
<sredna> elbing: at the very least cp -ra then ;)
<elbing> heh
<elbing> you asked for smartest :p
<sredna> do you think not using the -a is smarter?
<elbing> not, I don't think to use dd or tar xD
<KiPSeRoN> why when i type
<KiPSeRoN> grep -P "/somthing/" file
<KiPSeRoN> why its say
<KiPSeRoN> grep: The -P option is not supported
* elbing gone
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<compilerwriter> Well then I suppose I could go get v2 and try it out.  Should I find that I like it I suppose I would then have to edit some environment files to replace kicker with the newer version no?
<sredna> KiPSeRoN: what do you expect -P to do?
<KiPSeRoN> its perl regex
<sredna> KiPSeRoN: i don't think that is supported.
<KiPSeRoN> but how i can fix it
<KiPSeRoN> i want it to be sopported
<sredna> KiPSeRoN: -E for extended regex
<sredna> to use perl style regex, install pcre, that comes with a grep tool
* sredna has that aliased as pgrep
<KiPSeRoN> thanks
<KiPSeRoN> man
<KiPSeRoN> =[
<KiPSeRoN> =] 
<adry90> buongiorno
<adry90> mi servirebbe aiuto
<KiPSeRoN> grep -P "^http/jpg$" s
<KiPSeRoN> grep: The -P option is not supported
<adry90> c' qualkuno?
<Jucato> !it | adry90
<ubotu> adry90: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<adry90> scusate...qui  il canale inglese
<KiPSeRoN> after i install the pcre
<compilerwriter> Jucato must one install V2 by hand?
<Jucato> compilerwriter: you can try by foot if you want to. but yeah.manually
<Jucato> I think there's a .deb package floating around. ask fuel
<compilerwriter> Jucato: Oh lord.
<Jucato> :)
<compilerwriter> fuel: is there a deb package for taskbar v2 about?
<fuel> compilerwriter: dunno .... i installed it by hand :). but i can try building one
<fuel> compilerwriter: you have to wait :)
<dcorbin_enttek> A co-worker has (somehow) mangled his kubutnu. After he logs in (via some form of ?DM), his keyboard will not work.
<dcorbin_enttek> Not even to switch to a virtual console (CTRL-ALT-F1).
<compilerwriter> fuel: Jucato: I am willing to try to do a manual install, with some guidance.  There might be a technical issue or two though.
<dcorbin_enttek> Any ideas?
<Jucato> fuel: you compiled from source?
<fuel> Jucato: Yes!
<Jucato> fuel: good for you! (and yet it crashed?)
<Jucato> seems like it hasn't changed yet...
<Jucato> s/changed/improved/
<fuel> Jucato: actually i tried removing taskbar 2 and then added taskbar(original)...
<fuel> kicker crashed :(. had to restart kicker
<Jucato> ah... yeah I vaguely remember that...
<Jucato> anyway brb..
<Rekisser> Hello!
<Rekisser> I am a "newbye" kubuntu user from Buelorussia. Please help me how to access internet through VPN.
<Rekisser> If there a mode? It is very difficult to read manuals & 2 downloading packages without internet, please help me.
<Rekisser> smb... Plz. 3 days passed finding solution %|
<abattoir> !vpn | Rekisser
<ubotu> Rekisser: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Rekisser> abattoir: ty!
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<abattoir> Rekisser: np :)
<abattoir> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi abattoir, how goes it ?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: fine, with you?
<BluesKaj> yeah , very good thx, ...I'm looking for a utlilty that will burn albums (wavfiles) on dvd
<BluesKaj> I have some albums that I don't want to compress which K3B won't burn due to the file size , or are there tricks one can use with with K3B to make it work
<BluesKaj> ?
<enry> how to make multichannel working on sb live??
<abattoir> BluesKaj: converting them to flac is not an option?
<enry> 4 channels are not recognized, i read it's a kernel problem
<abattoir> BluesKaj: you could overburn, depending on the medium and the extra space
<oem> i downloaded installed Wine and rebooted the pc. but i cannot find it in my K-menu
<enry> module external drivers would be needed, but i don't know how to recompile and use other drivers
<BluesKaj> well, the albums are flac and have been converted back to wav
<ruedi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enry> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<BluesKaj> oem , in the runbox type wine, see what happens
<oem> ok
<oem> alt-F2 right?
<abattoir> oem: i think only applications installed through wine make it to the menu
<BluesKaj> yup
<abattoir> oem: yeah, or you can try executing 'wine <filename>.exe' on the command line(terminal/konsole
<abattoir> )
<BluesKaj> or you could try katapult , alt+space
<BluesKaj> :)
<oem> hummmm run command didnt find it
<oem> Katapult is that on the repository list
<BluesKaj> wine has strange behaviour on my pc as well , works sometimes , sometimes not
<oem> well i tried cedega and it will not mount my cdrom drive
<BluesKaj> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Jucato> oem: katapult is installed by default
<Jucato> (on a default Kubuntu installation)
<oem> o ok didnt know that i am kinda new to linux in general so tired of using half weeks s pay for the next OS know what i mean
<xoss> what would be the alternative for corel graphics suite in kubuntu?
<Jucato> which one specifically?
<BluesKaj> gimp?
<xoss> corel draw
<Jucato> SVG = Inkscape, Xara, Karbon14
<xoss> and photo paint too
<xoss> ahh.. ok, thanks Jucato..
<Jucato>  Raster graphics = Krita or the GIMP
<jsroy> Hello, I have a strange problem with Konqueror, Amarok and caracter encoding of my files and I am stuck. Could anobody help me with this?
<Rekisser> Hello again.
<jsroy> Hello :-)
<sredna> no lan:/ in kubuntu?
<fuel> sredna: smb:/
<Rekisser> In manual here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD written, what i have 2 unstall pptpd (apt-get install pptpd ipx ipxripd) where can i get it?
<sredna> fuel: why?
<sredna> there are no windows machines
<guiden> when I mark a border of a picture with a size of 1px, does the picture get 1px bigger or does it cut the picture?
<fuel> sredna: that i donot know........either you have not configured your lan or a issue with firewall
<fuel> !smb | sredna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> !lan | sredna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guiden> ops
<guiden> wrong channel
<ForgeAus> hey all
<BluesKaj> hey ForgeAus
<Kite_DH> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Rekisser> Help me please! In manual here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD written, what i have 2 unstall pptpd (apt-get install pptpd ipx ipxripd) where can i get it?
<Rekisser> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Rekisser> !pptpd
<ubotu> pptpd: PoPToP Point to Point Tunneling Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 55 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Rekisser> Help me smb, where i can get it? ^)
<jhutchins> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jhutchins> !mirrors
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<jhutchins> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jhutchins> !v pptpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v pptpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rekisser> TY!
<BluesKaj> splittsville again ? seems to be happening a lot lately.
<morphinex> howdy folks
<Dr_willis> Hiddy-De-Hoo!
<BluesKaj> hey
<morphinex> I'm getting grub error 23 when I try to boot with a new HD in place
<Dr_willis> the order of the drives have changed.. may be confusing things.. Hmm. not sure what error23 means however.
<Dr_willis> 23 : Error while parsing number
<Dr_willis>     This error is returned if GRUB was expecting to read a number and encountered bad data.
<Dr_willis> sounds like its trying to read off the wrong drive..
<morphinex> Yes, that seems to be exactly the problem
<morphinex> But I don't understand why it is trying to read off the new drive!
<Dr_willis> grub 'enumerates' the drive on the fly. so if you added a new drive , the drives 'below' it got shifted down one #
<Dr_willis> what drive was the boot data on befor?
<morphinex> It is on the first drive on the second ide bus
<BluesKaj> what's a good program to set up a music server in (k)ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> and where did you add the new drive to?
<morphinex> slave on ide1
<ruedi> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> morphinex,  yep.. that shifted the drives 'down' one number
<morphinex> So I need to change menu.lst to reflect that?
<Dr_willis> hd0 was first master, first ide.  hd1 WAS the 2nd drive originially, that got shifted to hd2 (is my guess)
<Dr_willis> yep.
<Dr_willis> You can edit the grub boot menu to change the line as a test.
<morphinex> Before, the ide1 master was a cd-r drive
<morphinex> I think ide2 master was hd0
<BluesKaj> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Dr_willis> morphinex,  check the     /boot/grub/device.map
<Dr_willis> also your root/boot stuff may need both to be changed in the menu.lst
<Dr_willis> root            (hd1,0)
<Dr_willis> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdc1 ro single
<morphinex> (hd0) /dev/hdc
<morphinex> (hd1) /dev/hdd
<kalmisto> I have following problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377640 . Anyone has glue?
<Dr_willis> Im not sure if grub JUST reads the device map when you run 'update' grub or every time it loads.
<Dr_willis> morphinex,  you got no hda or hdb?
<morphinex> well
<morphinex> I have hdb and hdc
<morphinex> no hda for whatever reason
<morphinex> hdb is where I installed the new drive
<morphinex> hdc is where the old drives are
<morphinex> I've never seen hdd before
<Dr_willis> so it proberly  is seeing hdb as (hd0) now not hdc
<morphinex> oooh, I see
<Dr_willis> I think the device.map is only read  when you 'update-grub' or 'grub-install'
<morphinex> And hdd is what used to be hdc?
<Dr_willis> you might be able to correct it.. and  rerun the grub-install
<Dr_willis> hdc is the device name those 'shouldent' move. but how grub numbers the drives  can change depending on the drives in the system
<Dr_willis> Ive heard if you do some things this 'wont' happen.. :) but not sure what you do. (put the jumpers on master/slave, not cable select i think)
<Dr_willis> Ive got 7 hds' in this box. heh.
<morphinex> heh, I have it set up that way
<morphinex> I had a hell of a time jsut getting the damn bios to play nice
<Dr_willis> with the next genreation of disrtos.  i hear grub will start using the UUID device names/numbers so in theory - it should always find the right drive.
<morphinex> sweet
<Dr_willis> too bad the uuid stuff makes the command lines so UGLY. :)
<morphinex> Yeah, but if stuff happens automagically we won't have to deal with the command lines so often ;)
<max_> na
<tasos> test
<Dr_willis> i have no problem with the command line. :)
<Dr_willis> I have more issues with having to 'trouble shoot' automagic things that break.
<tasos> msgsnarf does not display the lines
<tasos> damn
<Dr_willis> tasos,  Huh?
<tasos> yes
<morphinex> So I'm still not really sure what I need to do. Do I just need to re-install grub?
<bewl> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tasos> 1,2 test #2
<tasos> failed
<tasos> hello all people
<LL_Hakaisou> hello
<lwells> i have breezy, how can i upgrade
<morphinex> So my device.map needs to look like this:
<morphinex> (hd0) /dev/hdb
<morphinex> (hd1) /dev/hdc
<morphinex> (hd2) /dev/hdd
<morphinex> is that correct?
<one> how do i play hddvd video files (*.evo) on kubuntu, which player to use ?
<lwells> what is the latest version of kubuntu
<Jucato> !edgy | lwells
<ubotu> lwells: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<adridox> buenas
<lwells> can i upgrade without reinstalling?
<Jucato> lwells: you have to upgrade to dapper first then to edgy
<Jucato> lwells: special instructions in upgrading from dapper to edgy
<Jucato> !upgrade | lwells
<ubotu> lwells: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<peterman_> how to install the "radeon" drivers?
<lwells> how do i find out what version i am running
<chavo> lwells, lsb_release -a
<lwells> 6.06 dapper
<morphinex> Dr_willis: ok, I think I modified my files to reflect the changes, and I did update-grubn
<morphinex> I will now try to reboot... you may never see me again ;)
<kalmisto> exit
<Dr_willis> peterman,  the radeon drivers are  included i thought.
<lwells> i cant just upgrade from my desktop??
<NSCAD_Nathan> Hi.  Just put a SoundBlaster Live! PCI soundcard in my machine and killed the mobo sound.  Now I can't seem to get the new card working.  Anyone know of a decent howto?
<NSCAD_Nathan> (using Edgy)
<Dr_willis> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> NSCAD_Nathan,  the card should work.. ive just never swaped one 'in' and reconfigured the system to use it..
<NSCAD_Nathan> Nah.  It's not happening
<Dr_willis> NSCAD_Nathan,  but i bet the wiki/forums proberly have notes by others that have done it.
<NSCAD_Nathan> Yeah I'm trying to find something, but its harder than I thought
<Dr_willis> perhaps 'suso dpkg-reconfigure alsa'
<Dr_willis> but not 100% sure.
<NSCAD_Nathan> worth a shot
<NSCAD_Nathan> I'll try that
<NSCAD_Nathan> thanks
<jhutchins> WTF is ubuntu doing running arts?
<Jezzuz> Anyone able to help on a prob with kexi ?
<jhutchins> No wonder everybody's having trouble with soundblasters.
<jhutchins> !find kexi
<ubotu> Found: libkexif1, libkexif1-dev, kexi-mdb-driver, kexi
<NSCAD_Nathan> jhutchins - what are the implications of ARTS?
<jhutchins> !kexi
<ubotu> kexi: integrated database environment for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 2925 kB, installed size 8984 kB
<Dr_willis> ive no problems with my soundblaster....
<Dr_willis> well its an AUdigy2zs :)
<jhutchins> arts was obsolete by... 2000 if not earlier.
<Dr_willis> willis@mint:/boot/grub$ ps ax | grep arts
<Dr_willis>  9786 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<NSCAD_Nathan> dpkg-reconfigure returns "alsa not installed"?
<Dr_willis> my computer was obsolete by then..
<NSCAD_Nathan> but it is
<Dr_willis> NSCAD_Nathan,  that may not be the proper 'name' for dpkg-reconfgure
<jhutchins> Yet it still runs, on Mandriva as well.
<d0uglas> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhutchins> Oh well.
<NSCAD_Nathan> oh, I think it's called alsa-base
<d0uglas> the wpa keys that are regular normal words (not long-ass gobbledy-gook strings)... what type of wpa is that? and is it more "doable" on linux than whatever the other type of wpa is?
<Alpha_Cluster> d0uglas: should be ASCII then
<d0uglas> nothing to do with this shared key business?
<d0uglas> ... i'll just rtfm
<kruno_> Hello every1! Could somebody tell how to convert with nrg2iso this file: /home/kruno/Norton Ghost 2003/Ghost2003.nrg ?
<NSCAD_Nathan> bah.  Not working
<NSCAD_Nathan> should I be able to see the card when I lspci?
<NSCAD_Nathan> because I'm not sure it's there
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. if you cant see it with lspci - that may be the whole issue
<jhutchins> d0uglas: ascii keys are stored in hex anyway.
<Dr_willis> i get ----->  00:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<Dr_willis> for my card
<andrea_> .
<d0uglas> gotchya
<NSCAD_Nathan> I have a bunch of Intel, the VGA, IEEE1394, ethernet.  Nothing by Creative
<d0uglas> i've gone through this wpa supplicant adventure in debian.. am i in store for the same ride here essentially (plus a sudo command before apting)?
<NSCAD_Nathan> which makes me wonder
<NSCAD_Nathan> maybe I'll switch slots and see if that fixes the lspci problem
<Dr_willis> NSCAD_Nathan,    id say power down.. unplug from wall. remove card.. put in diffefent slot. :)
<Dr_willis> yep.
<Dr_willis> sounds like a plan
<NSCAD_Nathan> ok.  bbl
<Dr_willis> could test with a live cd also
<jhutchins> NSCAD_Nathan: Make sure you've got things working at the BIOS level too, block the old card, config the new.
<jhutchins> Does kubuntu handle P&P cards correctly, or does it need the BIOS to do that?
<namon> Hi
<namon> is there a way to get the default kde without all those patches from kubuntu team? (default logout screen, display setup in kcontrol and so on)?
<Dr_willis> namon,  thers some extra kde packages that install a lot of the 'normal' kde things..
<Dr_willis> and you could remove the .kde dir and it will 'reset' to  most of the normal kde defaults (i think)
<Dr_willis> but given that i very few disrtos even use the 'vanilla kde' stuff.. Im not even sure what is the defaults any more.
<Dr_willis> I would like to see 'all' disrtos have a 'use kde vanilla' as an option however.
<jhutchins> namon: You can, of course, remove all the kde packages and use the kde package manager to install it directly from kde sources.
<namon> Dr_willis: hmm, i dont want to break my system.. i just want the default kde, as used in slackware, fedora or so.. i may be happy with the debian version..
<one> how do i play hddvd video files (*.evo) on kubuntu, which player to use ?
<namon> jhutchins: which kde package manager?
<Dr_willis> namon,  installing the extra packages wont break anything. I do it all the time.
<jhutchins> one: Never heard of 'em.
<Dr_willis> namon,  not sure about removing the extras you are refering to however.
<one> ;-(
<jhutchins> namon: They have an install/package manager, see kde.org.
<namon> Dr_willis: i ve a full kde installation here, with all extas i think..
<jhutchins> one: In fact, if you can find any reference to the format, I'd be interested.  I can't.
<Dr_willis> namon,  yep. i tend to install 'everything' :)
<Dr_willis> the  Kubuntu faq mentions a few pakcages - for the profiles and stuff.
<Dr_willis> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<Dr_willis> and searching through thepackage manager shows some other packages..  but i see no 'easy' way to have a 'vanilla' setup
<HymnToLife> vanilla KDE ?
<namon> yeah
<HymnToLife> install a cli system with an alternate CD
<HymnToLife> then apt-get install kde-core x-window-system-core
<HymnToLife> or kde instead of kde-core if you want it all :p
<hatta> it's always best to start with a minimal system anyway
<hatta> keeps cruft low
<namon> HymnToLife: so kubuntu ppl dont patch kde core? (logout screen is core, isnt it?)
<marcreichelt> hiho
<HymnToLife> namon, yes
<marcreichelt> I've got a notebook, and if it is working with battery, the screensaver is not displayed
<HymnToLife> so if you like a GUI for installation
<HymnToLife> you can install ubuntu, apt-get install kde-core
<HymnToLife> and remove ubuntu
<marcreichelt> is there a possibility to configure it that the screensaver is always displayed?
<marcreichelt> I can't find any configuration possibility to do this
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i need some capital to start custom building kubuntu desktop systems for people... :\
<one> jhutchins in widnow spowerdvd plays it, the only player ive found ;-(
<one> jhutchins is vc-1 codec
<CelestialDog> is there a program that can view chm files on kubuntu?
<marcreichelt> CelestialDog: xchm
<CelestialDog> thank you
<marcreichelt> CelestialDog: it is in the "universe" repository
<CelestialDog> downloading it now thank you :)
<guiden> is there a tool in kde that can get color code anywhere from the screen?
<apokryphos> kcoloredit
<LjL> guiden: yeah - the standard color picker dialog. get it from any program
<jsroy_> jsroy
<M-ichi> hi
<jhutchins> one: Where do they come from?
<jhutchins> one: Can't find spowerdvd on google either.
<mcreichelt> guiden: should be in "kdeaddons" package
<mcreichelt> the color picker is an applet for Kicker which allows you to pick a color from anywhere on the screen
<jhutchins> marcreichelt: I would guess it's in the power management configuration.
<guiden> ok
<mcreichelt> jhutchins: yesm but where?
<mcreichelt> ;)
<mcreichelt> that was the first location I looked for
<malik_> amarok 1.4.5 is makin my mechine incredibly slow.......should i get rid of it n go back to 1.4.3 which came with edgy?
<TheInfinity> malik_: perhaps first rebuilding the database because there might be an error?
<mcreichelt> jhutchins: I'm on battery right now
<mcreichelt> If I lock the screen, the screensaver is not visible
<jhutchins> mcreichelt: That is the expeceted and normally preferred behavior.
<malik_> nooops databse is just fine
<mcreichelt> if I switch in the cable again (and dislock and lock it again), it is visible
<mcreichelt> yes
<mcreichelt> but I want that it always is visible if I lock the screen :)
<malik_> edgy came with 1.4.3 n i kept upgrading amarok from that to 1.4.4 n then to 1.4.5 n with every upgrade it slowed down but now its veryyyyyyyyyyyy slow
<fuel> amarok is damn slow!! no doubt about that
<jhutchins> fuel: Compared to what?
<fuel> jhutchins: no comparisons.....its just slow.....
<jhutchins> Plays music for me at normal speed.
<fdoving> so your  music is played slower or what?
<fuel> try changing songs
<fuel> and set in random mode
<mcreichelt> jhutchins: so is there a possibility to change this, or is this function hard-coded in the screensaver code?
<malik_> playin of the music is ok but response to operational clicks is slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<fuel> yeah....
<fuel> and it does not fill songs in a bunch
<fuel> it adds a new song for each click which takes time
<malik_> like if i was to click on stop i click n it stops after good 30 odd sec
<jhutchins> mcreichelt: Like I said, it's probably in the power management software, and yes of course you can chaneg it (even if it IS hardcoded), but not having kubuntu on your brand of laptop, I don't know the details.
<jhutchins> fuel: No problems here, AMD 1.8 w/ 512 RAM, music stored on remote server two hops away.
<mcreichelt> hmm...
<mcreichelt> k
<eddy> hi
<mcreichelt> then I will probably have to leave it the way it is
<kruno_> i could use some help with nrg2iso if someone worked with it..
<malik_> kruno_: sounds like nero prepared that image
<kruno_> yap :)
<malik_> u will need nero burnin software for that
<eddy> guys, how do I open a .rpm file?
<kruno_> nrg2iso is a converter, but i cant start it
<LjL> eddy: RPMs are used by other distributions, Ubuntu uses the APT system (which uses .deb files)
<malik_> eddy: rpm is for fedora/redhat/mandriva.......... ubuntu/kubuntu uses .deb pacakges
<stdin> kruno_: iirc, it's a command line app, so you need to use konsole
<eddy> okay, thx
<LjL> if you really want or need to install an RPM package anyway, there's a possibility that you can, but it's also likely that you'll break part of your system in the process.
<kruno_> ok, it should be: nrg2iso image.nrg image.iso, but cant do it
<stdin> kruno_: can't? why?
<kruno_> i am doing something wrong, newbie :)
<stdin> kruno_: what happens when you try?
<kruno_> it's in this directory: /home/kruno/Norton Ghost 2003   file name is Ghost2003.nrg
<mcreichelt> kruno_: what happens if you execute the command?
<kruno_> i'll tell you just a sec
<kruno_> mcreichelt: it says: no such file. i dont really manage this terminal stuf
<mcreichelt> you have empty characters
<kruno_> i supose i should travel to that file through the command line, but i dont know how.
<mcreichelt> try to rename the file to norton.nrg
<mcreichelt> then do "nrg2iso norton.nrg norton.iso" in the console
<kruno_> i did now, again no such file
<stdin> kruno_: 1st "cd  /home/kruno/Norton\ Ghost\ 2003/", then "nrg2iso Ghost2003.nrg Ghost2003.iso"
<stdin> kruno_: or replace the file names with the new ones
<kruno_> oh thank you stdin! that was it.
<stdin> kruno_: when you have spaces in a path, or a file, you have to put a '\' before it
<kruno_> this is third time i asked for help here and you helped me. thanks guys :)
<kruno_> tx stdin!
<stdin> kruno_: or you can use "Tab completion" , where you type part of the path/filename, then press tab to auto-complet it
<mcreichelt> haha, I expected that you were in the right directory kruno_ ;)
<mcreichelt> jhutchins: it may be that I found a solution for my screensaver problem
<mcreichelt> wait a minute, I'm right back...
<marcreichelt> no :-/
<guiden> MAJOR DISASTOR!!!!!!! I can only choose between 640x400 and 640x480. WHAT SHOULD I DO? it's like going back 10 years in time...
<marcreichelt> I tried to change the variable "dpmsEnabled" from True to False in the files XScreenSaver, XScreenSaver-gl and XScreenSaver-nogl in in /etc/X11/app-defaults
<Admiral_Chicago> guiden: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jhutchins> marcreichelt: Once again, it's not the screensaver, it's the power management software.
<jhutchins> guiden: What DID you do?
<marcreichelt> so, back to work ;)
<marcreichelt> bye
<sean> Hello everyone!  Question:  what file do I need to change to have 915resolution start at boot?
<guiden> bus card identifier
<guiden> I don't know if I have pci or agp
<guiden> is the pci the old one?
<stdin> sean: nothing, it should run at boot be default, as long as you have put the settings in /etc/default/915resolution
<guiden> I have a special card for my graphiccard on my motherboard, is it agp?
<guiden> PCI:1:0:0
<guiden> is this the right one if I have a special slot for my graphic card?
<stdin> guiden: it could be in any slot
<jhutchins> guiden: lspci will show either a PCI or an AGP card.
<bentob0x> what is the www-data group for?
<bentob0x> !www-data
<guiden> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] 
<guiden> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]  (Secondary)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about www-data - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guiden> PCI:1:0:0
<guiden> is correct then?
<deanhatescoffee> I'm trying to run the live/install CD for 6.10 - does anyone know anything about this error - "[17179571.916000]  ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC"?
<Dr_willis> that should be the vga out. the other is the tv out. I belive
<Dr_willis> guiden,  i used to have such a card. :)
<guiden> hehe ok
<Dr_willis> guiden,  this is a laptop? desktop? agp card?
<acidx> Hey All!
<guiden> AGP:1:0:0?
<guiden> stationary, desktop
<acidx> Hey , Is this the right place to seek assistance? :)
<raylu> Yes
<guiden> Dr_willis should I use the defaul as PCI:1:0:0 or change it to AGP:1:0:0?
<acidx> Good :) .. i have a cdromless laptop.. (thinkpad x60) .. and i was wondering if its possible to use an external HD as the installation "cd" somehow ?
<Dr_willis> guiden,  its a built in onboard card?
<acidx> in order to install ubuntu i mean ..offcourse..
<guiden> no
<Dr_willis> if its an agp card.. use agp :) i guess.
<guiden> ok
<Dr_willis> ive never had to fight with the ati cards that much. ubuntu was very smart about them
<Dr_willis> then a 2 min install to get the fglrx drivers.. restart X and wasy i go.
<mauro> acidx: i think there is, not sure how though
<acidx> :|
<mauro> acidx: do you have another computer you can use?
<mauro> uhm
<mauro> nevermind
<acidx> amm yeah i have thinkpad r50e running Ubuntu
<acidx> and a very old pc ;p
<mauro> acidx: hold on, let me look for some info
<mauro> i know it can be done
<acidx> gr8 thnx
<soulrider> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<acidx> i saw the server installation option but on the firstlook it seems a bit too complicated..
<soulrider> acidx: i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376753&highlight=installation+no+cd
<stdin> acidx: this page has instructions for different ways to install, including CD-less install options https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<kats_> Question: Does anyone know any issues regarding wifi in 6.10? I know there are like 1000 threads on google about this, but I haven't come accross usefull information yet.
<acidx> thnxxxxx y'all . I'll take a look
<userund> kats_: it depends on the chipset
<kats_> Intel >.<
<guiden> ok now I reboot
<guiden> I HOPE!!!
<userund> kats_: you have to be more specific.  some intel chipsets like ipw2200 are very well supported.
<deanhatescoffee> Howdy everyone - I'm trying to run the live/install CD for 6.10 - does anyone know anything about this error - "[17179571.916000]  ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC"?
<kats_> userund: ipw3945
<userund> kats_: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=15755615
<kats_> userund: thanks, checking it out.
<acidx> soulrider thnx that was my post :) but actually if i can mount the iso on an usb stick (key) isnt it possibe to do the same with external 160g harddrive?
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191355
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: Some guy shows how he fixed that issue there.
<deanhatescoffee> Thanks kats_
<kats_> <3
<kats_> userund: Man, wifi is so depressing. haha
<userund> kats_: yes it can be tough.
<guiden> ITS WORKING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<deanhatescoffee> What happens when someone disables IOAPIC?  What does IOAPIC do?
<guiden> ah
<userund> http://www.google.com/search?q=ioapic
<guiden> now I have the highest resolution I can have to make me forget the horrible expirence 640*400 gave me
<kats_> userund: IOAPIC=I/O Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<userund> deanhatescoffee: rule of thumb, if you don't know what something does, leave it on.
<kats_> eep, wrong name. my bad =o
<kats_> Yeah, lol.
<deanhatescoffee> heh, I was thinking the same thing userund
<deanhatescoffee> er, kats_ ;)
<kats_> Oooh.
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: It is a function found on some Intel boards. When it is enabled it is an enhanced interrupt controller, able to route hardware interrupts to multiple CPUs, or to CPU groups.
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: Apparently, some boards make it unsafe to enable IO-APIC. You can safely disable it, if it is giving you issues =)
<deanhatescoffee> So if I disable it, it doesn't sound like it's going to kill my computer right?  It'll just be a little slower?
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: In linux that is.
<kats_> deanhatescofee: Nah. :) http://lwn.net/1998/0205/io-apic.html
<deanhatescoffee> Can I permanently disable it in Linux, while permantently enabling it in Windows?
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: I dont think I have it on my board, but isn't it a bios option?
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: To answer your question, I don't know =(
<deanhatescoffee> I believe so... I'm not too familiar with BIOS and whatnot
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: hmm
<deanhatescoffee> That's ok, this is the best info I've found so far :)
<MarkCh> hi guys, how do i convert gnome iconsets to kde?
<kats_> ooh
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: try booting with "noapic"
<deanhatescoffee> (I'm a n00b) How do I do that?  *please don't hit me!*  ;)
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: On the Live CD?
<deanhatescoffee> Yeah, the live CD
<jhutchins> deanhatescoffee: Believe me, you won't notice any speed difference.
<deanhatescoffee> cool
<kubuntero> how can i have the hard drive overwrite the live cd/
<LjL> "question of the year"
<jhutchins> kubuntero: Please restate your question.
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: Sec, I'm not sure either :)
<kubuntero> jhutchins: how can i have the fhs on the hard drive mapped over the ones on the live cd fhs in memory/
<kubuntero> well i just really need the /home
<jhutchins> fhs?
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntero: mount the drive
<Admiral_Chicago> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<LjL> just boot with the root=/dev/hda1 kernel parameters (assuming hda1 is your partition)
<Admiral_Chicago> thats not it...
<jhutchins> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<LjL> if /home is a separate partition, then yeah you can mount it alone
<jhutchins> In fact, you can mount it over /home, mount /dev/hd* /home
<kubuntero> LjL: ahhh so the kernel will come from my live cd/
<LjL> yes kubuntero
<kubuntero> jhutchins: doesn't work as well as you think unless i have a ubuntu user on the hard drive already
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: At the main menu, hit F6. in front of the "--" at the end of the line try adding noapic. This is just a guess.
<jhutchins> kubuntero: Not necessarily.
<kubuntero> jhutchins: anything i try to start dies it seems
<deanhatescoffee> Sweetness, thanks kats_
<hak5fan> how can i upgrade form kde 3.5.5 to 3.5.6 i've tried running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, but it didn't upgrade kde. I have the standard and universe repos.
<kubuntero> LjL: so i press f6 at the boot up prompt screen and add on root=/dev/device?
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: Hope it works :( there are tons of threads on ubuntuforums.org about this. :)
<kubuntero> jhutchins: i guess if i copy the /etc/passwd over the one the live cd provides it would work
<deanhatescoffee> kats_: Yeah, unfortunately they're either abandoned or above my head :)  I needed the F6 info, that should help lots
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: Yeah, I know the feeling :)  I'm going to get back to work and log off, good luck alright?
<LjL> kubuntero: well, probably. i don't really remember the specifics of how the CD bootloader works, but it sounds like it.
<LjL> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<deanhatescoffee> Thanks kats_
<deanhatescoffee> I gtg back to work as well ;)
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: Hey, I just looked at the above link and try adding "noapic nolapic" instead.
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: I think that's what your looking for.
<deanhatescoffee> Will do :)
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: "Impact: A broken "Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller" may work with this option. They usually randomly freeze machines or produce repetitive messages about IRQ issues."
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: If that doesnt work then you can just try the "noacpi"
<deanhatescoffee> "noacpi" or "noapic"?  Maybe try both?  ;) jk
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: You could, but I think you should try to get it working before you disable it =)
<deanhatescoffee> Yeah... can't seem to get it working though... btw, what's the difference between the live/install CD vs DVD?
<kubuntero> LjL, jhutchins: i'll be back shortly :_)
<kubuntero> deanhatescoffee: i think the dvd has al of main on it
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: I'm not 100% sure, all the DVD iso(s) I have tried have been corrupt. I have one that boots and it has some extra boot options (Like installing a command line system) it probubly just has more packages that can be installed.
<kats_> deanhatescoffee: ttyl =)
<deanhatescoffee> Thanks again :)
<Totem^> hi, does Herd 5 support the intel pro wireless 3945abg card?
<kubuntero> !mountoptions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountoptions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubuntero> !mount-options
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount-options - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubuntero> LjL: what's the factiod/
<LjL> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kubuntero> right :-)
<wewek> what's date is for official feisty?
<kubuntero> ok the live cd doesn't have root=/tmp/ram like the pictures
<kubuntero>  it does have initrd=/casper/initrd.tar.gz
<kubuntero> is that where the root is set/
<kubuntero> ?
<overall> Oh god I love my new nick
<kubuntero> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<kubuntero> !feisty | wewek
<ubotu> wewek: please see above
<wewek> oki thanx
<Gizmo48> QUESTION:  During startup, right after system says it is checking filesystems, it asks for a passowrd.  THIS IS SOMETHING NEW.  Also, System hangs later with a cursor displayed and thats it.   Anyone know whats up?
<jhutchins> Gizmo48: Corrupt filesystem.
<Gizmo48> Oh, THATS not a good thing....   sure?
<jhutchins> kubuntero: What is it you're trying to accomplish?
<Totem^> hi, does Herd 5 support the intel pro wireless 3945abg card?
<LjL> kubuntero: no just add the root= part
<kubuntero> LjL: i did. didn't work
<kubuntero> jhutchins: i want to work in a FEisty environment for a bit
<LjL> kubuntero: then also change the initrd= part to initrd=/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic or whatever the file you have is
<LjL> maybe
<kubuntero> LjL: ah right :-)
<LjL> not sure it'll work anyway
<stdin> Totem^: Feisty questions in #ubuntu+1 please, and Kubuntu Feisty specific questions in #kubuntu-devel
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> when i use sudo i get this wierd error message
<coreymon77> sudo: timestamp too far in the future
<coreymon77> and then a date
<coreymon77> my clock and date are correct
<coreymon77> ive been told to change the date and time to after what the error message says
<coreymon77> but i cant, because i cant run anything as root
<stdin> coreymon77: try "sudo -K" that may fix it
<kubuntero> coreymon77: check the sudoers file to see what time it says
<coreymon77> stdin, that gives me the same message
<kubuntero> LjL: so i can't use the .20 kernel?
<coreymon77> kubuntero: where is that
<coreymon77> ?
<kubuntero> coreymon77: /etc/sudoers
<coreymon77> kubuntero: but if its wrong, i cant change it, because i cant edit as root
<LjL> kubuntero: hm, well, problem is - i guess - that the live cd's initrd is a quite different kind of fish from a standard initrd that you use on an installed system... so i suppose it'll be problematic to say the least
<kubuntero> coreymon77: reboot in single mode
<kubuntero> LjL: alright well all i really need is /home
<coreymon77> kubuntero: what do i do once in single mode
<LjL> kubuntero: but if your /home isn't a separate partition, you won't (AFAIK) be able to mount it under /home...
<coreymon77> kubuntero: how do i change it to the right date
<coreymon77> kubuntero: i was told to change the clock date to after the error message and then to correct it
<coreymon77> kubuntero: but i dont knwo how
<kubuntero> jhutchins, LjL: when i mount the /home partition on the drive to /home on the ram FHS then I can see my folders but no apps will start
<kubuntero> coreymon77: you can just touch the file
<coreymon77> kubuntero: oh
<kubuntero> coreymon77: touch /etc/sudoers
<coreymon77> kubuntero: you mean the sudoers file
<coreymon77> kubuntero: and then change it to the right date right?
<kubuntero> coreymon77: yeah i think so
<kubuntero> coreymon77: yup
<kubuntero> LjL: it is a seperate partition
<coreymon77> kubuntero: and when you say touch
<coreymon77> kubuntero: do you mean that as a command
<kubuntero> coreymon77: try it now
<MarkCh> lol.
<coreymon77> kubuntero: or jut meaning that i cant edit it
<MarkCh> touch the monitor?
<MarkCh> its a cmd? :)
<coreymon77> kubuntero: cant, im on one of my schools computers
<MarkCh> i mean !
<coreymon77> kubuntero: im not at home
<coreymon77> kubuntero: im just finding out what to do when i get home
<LjL> kubuntero: probably a matter of permissions... if both your user and the standard live cd user have ID 1000, i think it ought to work with no particular mount options, but i'm not too sure
<LjL> kubuntero: try an "ls" on /home and your user's subdirectory, and see if the permissions make sense
<coreymon77> kubuntero: is touch a command?
<MarkCh> coreymon77: yes. it is.
<coreymon77> MarkCh: what does it do?
<coreymon77> MarkCh: quickly, i have to go
<kubuntero> coreymon77: it makes the file the current date and time
<MarkCh> it makes the file or changes its last accessed date
<MarkCh> go.
<LjL> kubuntero: i guess you still need to rename the default "ubuntu" user to your own username anyway.
<kubuntero> coreymon77: or creates one
<coreymon77> kubuntero: okay, thanks alot
<coreymon77> kubuntero: bye guys
<kubuntero> LjL: so copy the /etc/passwd from my / partion ?
<kubuntero> coreymon77: bye
<LjL> kubuntero: and /etc/group... yeah try that
<kubuntero> LjL: alright thanks :)
<kubuntero> i have to run to the airport now. i'll be back soon
<weyer> a friend of mine is asking how to install kubuntu, but doesn't know if his system is 64bit or not... how can you check that under windows? (it's a intel R pentium cpu 3.40Ghz 2cpu)
<weyer> don't know a lot about hardware myself
<Admiral_Chicago> weyer: how old is the computer?
<LjL> weyer: you can always install the 32 bit version, and that's actually often a good idea
<wargoth> hi all
<weyer> LjL: i was thinking the same thing
<wargoth> does anybody costimezed thier console?
<bigleon> Hey everyone, I have a Q, how do I install KDM Theme Manager? It is suppose to be able to be used for kubuntu, but only DL's for it i've found are "source" "Fedora" "SUSE" "Slackerware"
<stdin> depends what you mean by customise
<overAlI> ls
<hatta> the console is fine as it is
<weyer> Admiral_Chicago: about a year, so it's possible.  but he doesn't know the specs of the cpu's... i'll just go for 32bit
<overAlI> what is katapult?
<stdin> bigleon: "sudo apt-get install kdmtheme"
<Admiral_Chicago> yes its probaly 32
<wargoth> bigleon: kubunt has it. just type kcontrol
<bigleon> Okay, thank you.
<stdin> !katapult | overAlI
<ubotu> overAlI: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<stdin> wargoth: it's not installed by default tho
<wargoth> why? I've got it by default!
<bigleon> I received the error "Couldn't find the KDM THeme"
<stdin> wargoth: from a kubuntu install? strange, I had to apt-get it
<wargoth> stdin: I never installed it
<wargoth> stdin: but i've got it.
<bigleon> Meh here an exact quote "E: Couldn't find package kdmtheme"
<stdin> bigleon: "kdmtheme" not "KDM theme"
<stdin> bigleon: 1 seb
<stdin> *sec
<wargoth> about console: I want to costomize file highlighting and VIM syntax highlighting
<jim> test
<stdin> bigleon: you have to have universe enabled
<overAlI> ok
<bigleon> Err, you'll have to walk me though enableing the universe
<stdin> jim: the test worked :P
<jim> Ta!
<wargoth> bigleon: type kcontrol
<wargoth> bigleon: it has a subsection
<bigleon> In the Terminal Right?
<LjL> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<LjL> try enabling universe
<stdin> bigleon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#head-775cf32093c1bb05fef1e24465c9be753d760275 tells you how to enable universe
<wargoth> bigleon: yes, or katapult or alf+f2
<alexander_> i have some problems with my wireless g card, can any one help me?
<bigleon> alright it opened up
<stdin> wargoth: it can't be installed by default, it's in universe
<wargoth> stdin: kdmtheme doesn't work for me
<bigleon> I"m using 6.06
<wargoth> stdin: but I've got it as a subsection in the kcontrol list
<stdin> wargoth: hmm, out of interest, how did you install kubuntu?
<jim> How do I find and mount my windows c: drive please?
<eilker> i am not sure what i installed xgl or aixgl , how can i know it ?
<stdin> jim: there are instruction here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<eilker> jim: sudo mount /dev/hda1  (if it is hda1)
<wargoth> stdin: I've got kubuntu 6.06 then upgraded it to 6.10 via apt-get
<wargoth> jim: man mount
<wargoth> so what about my console or Konsole? :)
<stdin> wargoth: well, only packages in main (and restricted) are installed by default
<jim> Cheers!!
<anders> yay :-)
<wargoth> stdin: but it works. :) I haven't installed it alone
<wargoth> I had Mandriva and it has wonderful console (bash)! I want it in Ubuntu
<vicks> hi, i was eondering if anyone here can help me
<anders> i wonder if i copy all my old config, kills kde and restarts it, if it will just work
<vicks> when i boot up my kubuntu feisty, i get an out of sync on my screen on usplash
<vicks> where can i configure the resolution on usplash?
<stdin> sredna2: don't see why not
<wargoth> vicks: man usplash )))
<alexander_> how do i install firefox on egdy+
<alexander_> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> alexander_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<alexander_> thanks
<Dr_willis> amazing :)
<stdin> alexander_: or from Adept or Add/Remove Programs
* Dr_willis does some web shopping
<alexander_> ok
* sredna2 has too many files, it's still just counting :p
<alexander_> has any one her tested beryl?
<alexander_> i can't find my wireless broadband card!
<wargoth> did anyone used kexi?
<wargoth> is it good for mysql?
<sredna2> wargoth: i didn't try with a RDBMS backend, but i have to say i find kexi a alpha state application
<sredna2> it kinda works
<sredna2> wargoth: but i can't see why it shouldn't do what it can as well with mysql as it does it with other DBMS
<wargoth> sredna2: i'm currently using MySQL Query Browser, but there is an old version at reposytories
<sredna2> more than 300000 files :-o
<wargoth> sredna2: and it's GTK based
<sredna2> wargoth: there are some quite good kde apps for mysql, though i don't know how active they are
<raylu> alexander_, yes
<wargoth> sredna2: advise some
<sredna2> wargoth: kexi is something else, it adds it's own features to whatever DBMS it uses
<alexander_> raylu: do you know how it works with a ATI craphic card?
<raylu> alexander_, no, sorry
<raylu> I have an intel
<sredna2> Kmysqladmin
<sredna2> knoda
<alexander_> ok
<sredna2> wargoth: http://www.kde-apps.org/?xcontentmode=212
<wargoth> sredna2: ok. thanx a lot!
<sredna2> nearing 400 000 files, and still counting
* sredna2 wonders if it will ever stop
<Mr_Sonoma> what usenet reader would yall recomend? Knode wont download using the update its grayed out and i didnt see it anywhere in the k menu
<Mr_Sonoma> fresh install of the system
<hatta> Mr_Sonoma, pan is very nice
<Mr_Sonoma> ok thanks
<sredna2> http://www.kde-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=233 <- Mr_Sonoma
<jorge_> ola??
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alexander_> #kubunt-no
<angasule> !TVtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> I may be getting an ENLTV-FM TV Tuner card from Encore, I'd like to be sure it'll be supported, though
<Admiral_Chicago> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Admiral_Chicago> angasule: that like is probably what you want
<Gizmo48> Is there an EASY way to backup my Kubuntu install so that in the event of a catastrophic failure, I can pop in a disk and it all comes back?
<Gizmo48> I.E. Something like what Acronis Truimage does for windows, or Ghost, where you can create a bootable recovery disk with the image right onn it.
<angasule> Admiral_Chicago: well, I was wondering if there are drivers for it, actually
<eilker> how can i know xorg version ?
<eilker> my xorg version
<chavo> eilker, X -version
<sredna2> eilker: apt-get show xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> i really have no ihdea angasule, i don't mess with that really
<eilker> thanx
<eilker> someone told me,  eilker you seem to have compiled the kernel and the xorg driver with different versions of gcc
<eilker> how can i solve this ?
<sredna2> compile with the same gcc version, or if you use packages, take them from the same source
<sredna2> man, svn keeps many files
<jim> I think Acronis works with Linux, boot from the recover cd.
<eilker> 2.6.17-11-386 my kernel, xserver 7.1.1, and i have intel i810, this may conflict ?
<sparrw> how hard is it to set up a kubuntu package repository mirror?
<Hirvinen> sparrw: Easy. http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror_p2
<eilker> kubuntu 6.10 , 2.6.17-11-386 my kernel, xserver 7.1.1, and i have intel i810 1:1.6.5 , this may conflict ? i cant get login screen, (EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (0),(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module requirement mismatch, 0),(EE) No drivers available. // but i even use aixgl, i have 3d beryl at the moment
<eilker> any idea pls ?
<wargoth> angasule: tv tuner?
<angasule> wargoth: yes
<angasule> wargoth: a PCI card that lets one watch TV on a computer
<sparrw> 1017 upgraded, 79 newly installed, 2 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<sparrw> hooray dist-upgrade day!
<wargoth> angasule: yes, I've spent a lot of time to configure one
<angasule> wargoth: cool, any idea where I can find if the ENLTV-FM is supported?
<sredna2> what is the package containing the
<sredna2> simple system watch applet for kicker?
<matt____> Hi, I am trying to install wine and it says I am running this from the wrong directory, change to the winde source's main directory and try again
<matt____> wine sources*
<wargoth> angasule: what does kernel say when you plug tv-tuner in?
<angasule> wargoth: I don't have the card yet, I'm deciding whether to buy it or not
<acidoascorbico> holaa
<acidoascorbico> tengo un problemilla... alguien sabe como se llama el pakete que al pusar alt+f2 sale la pantalla el ejecutar programa de gnome?
<angasule> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wargoth> angasule: wait a minute
<wargoth> angasule: I've got a tv-tuner based on saa7134 chipset
<angasule> wargoth: that's the same chipset, I think?
<wargoth> angasule: you should check out their of. web site and check it
<eilker> will mesa work instead of i810 ?
<eilker> !mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wargoth> angasule: when you plug in your tv-tuner dmesg says what is it.
<angasule> wargoth: but I won't have it until I buy it, at which point it would be too late :)
<NightBird> kde's screen saver is turned off, but it appears that the xserver might have a screensaver that pops up... how would I disable that?
<wargoth> angasule: the most of cheepy tv-tuners have it.
<wargoth> ubuntu in russian: #kubuntu-ru
<eilker> apt-extracttemplates unsuccessful ??? what is this ?
<BluesKaj> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahlalo_elyon> Could someone please help me get DVD playback working?  I've install libdvdread3 and libdvdcss (whatever)... but when trying to use gxine or Totem, it just gives an error that it couldn't open it.
<BluesKaj> !tuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adydas> how can i find out if my printer is supported by CUPS
<adydas> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<LjL> BluesKaj: linuxtv.org
<BluesKaj> ahlalo_elyon, have you tried kaffiene ?
<ahlalo_elyon> BluesKaj: Not yet, no.
<ahlalo_elyon> ...trying that now.
<kevin> Hello, im doing make oldconfig with kernel 2.6.20.1, I have a couple of questions, anyone up for it?
<wargoth> BluesKaj: tv-tuner?
<toc> coooolll
<sredna2> kevin: ##linux ;)
<kevin> thanks
<ahlalo_elyon> BluesKaj: Kaffeine says "The source can't be read."
<ahlalo_elyon> Mentions permissions
<maddog39> omg konqueror sux....
<raylu> lol?
<ahlalo_elyon> maddog39: Duh lol
<raylu> ahlalo_elyon, how is it mounted?
<maddog39> lol
<ahlalo_elyon> raylu: It automounts when I put the DVD in.
<ahlalo_elyon> raylu: Let me check my fstab and I'll let you know
<maddog39> everytime i try to view web pages it takes like 5 minutes to DL all the images
<maddog39> so pathetic
<maddog39> im on 5Mbit cable
<raylu> ahlalo_elyon, i meant what do you get when you look at the permissions of the mounted folder?
<raylu> maddog39, doesn't it have a pipelining option?
<yurimxpxman> hey, what's the X11 alternative to Alt+Numlock for ASCII codes in Windows?
<ahlalo_elyon> raylu: /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ahlalo_elyon> oh...one sec
<maddog39> already tried that with my last kubuntu isntall
<maddog39> it broke all internet
<maddog39> it completely broke the internet config in KDE
<ahlalo_elyon> raylu: Everything is marked as "Can read content"
<raylu> hm...I don't know then. I've never actually tried playing a DVD before and I hear that it's somewhat difficult
<maddog39> dvd's are a pain
* sredna2 notes that kio does create problems for konquerors download times
<yurimxpxman> maddog39: Just use VLC
<ahlalo_elyon> hmm... the first time I had installed Ubuntu it worked great...
<maddog39> u need to add a 3rd party repo, and then get libdvdcss and libreadcss i think
<maddog39> or no, libdvdread
<maddog39> something lyk that
<maddog39> i normally use GNOME, and DVDs work fine now
<ahlalo_elyon> maddog39: I have both of those installed already.
<maddog39> and mplayer doesnt work?
<maddog39> or vlc player
<ataq> hey, how do I install KDM themes?
<ahlalo_elyon> maddog39: Mplayer, Totem, Gxine... don't work.  I'm installing VLC now... but I hate that I'm required to have 4 or 5 different video players installed.
<raylu> ataq, have you tried Beryl? :P
<yurimxpxman> ahlalo_elyon: VLC will do everything.. you don't really need anything else
<maddog39> i had issues with your first 4 listing as well
<ahlalo_elyon> hmm... so vlc works.
<ahlalo_elyon> Grr
<maddog39> but VLC worked
<maddog39> for me
<yurimxpxman> hey, what's the X11 alternative to Alt+Numpad for ASCII codes in Windows?
<raylu> That was fast
<ataq> raylu, nope. I am used to gnome, any easier way to install rather than installing beryl?
<yurimxpxman> ataq: To install what?
<raylu> ataq, oh, I was just wondering if you had tried it
<raylu> he wants kdm themes
<ataq> I want to install a KDE, KDM login theme
<ahlalo_elyon> man, I love beryl
<maddog39> if u want nice effects that dont require 3D, get Xfce and add Option "Composite" "Enable" to your xorg.conf and enable the compositor in settings
<maddog39> in WM settings
<ahlalo_elyon> ataq: Yeah, I'd like to know that too... VERY easy with gnome, but KDE doesn't seem to have a native app for it.
<yurimxpxman> can anyone help me out here? I need to know how to type ASCII codes for special characters in Xorg.
<ataq> ahlao_elyon: ya very true. I prefer gnome, but I just wanna try out KDE.
<maddog39> is it possible to replace KWin with Xfwm4 in KDE?
<LjL> yurimxpxman: i don't think there's a way that's generic to Xorg. i know there's a way in GNOME, but i've never found out a way in KDE. you can always use kcharselect, i suppose
<yurimxpxman> LjL: I use GNOME
<maddog39> gnome pwnz i must say..
<maddog39> nvr been  happy w/ kde
<maddog39> but using it now
<yurimxpxman> KDE takes some getting used to
<maddog39> i do however sort of like Qt
<apecat> where can i find (and delete) the config file for the kde panel multiple desktop selection tool? tha panel dies everytime i try to add the applet in question
<maddog39> it does indeed
<ataq> maddog, me too, I think i will be uninstalling KDE fairly soon!
<yurimxpxman> I don't like QT.. that's one of the reasons I don't use KDE often
<LjL> yurimxpxman: then it's a simple keyboard combination, let me see if i can find it in my logs... perhaps you could ask in #ubuntu meanwhile
<maddog39> i dual boot Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<maddog39> so i get the luxary of both :D
<sredna2> apecat: applet named ... ?
<yurimxpxman> LjL: Thanks. #ubuntu isn't helping tho.. :(
<ataq> why not just install both gnome and kde?
<AMSmith42> All I have is a Rage128 Pro, or I'd install Beryl.
<yurimxpxman> ataq: That's what I do. I have AfterStep installed, too
<raylu> no, maddog39, you get the luxury of one and the inconvenience of both :P
<maddog39> LOL
<maddog39> true
<maddog39> very true
<apecat> sredna2: im the list of applets it is referred to as "Desktop Preview & Pager"
<maddog39> i will prolly switch to Kubuntu Feisty when it comes out with final version
<maddog39> cuz itsw theme is SICK!
<yurimxpxman> hmm.. I oughta take a look at it then and see what it looks like
<maddog39> right now, i use a custom compile of Xfce on Ubuntu
<ataq> I will probably fly back to slax!
<raylu> apecat, you mean the 4 boxes thing?
<LjL> yurimxpxman: try rightalt+ctrl+numbers
<raylu> slax the livecd?
<apecat> raylu: yeah, i guess
<ataq> na, slackware!
<raylu> apecat, I don't get what you want to do with it
<yurimxpxman> LjL: That doesn't work =(
<maddog39> im really against KDE now for what linus torvalds did to gnome
<maddog39> not right at all
<apecat> raylu: i want to delete/reset the config file for it. the applet goes haywire and kills the whole panel every time i try to start it
<maddog39> even KDE users feel for the GNOME developers
<krush_> me not
<ataq> Linus had no right to say that. he is only the kernel grease monkey!
<maddog39> yes, i agree
<maddog39> very in mature of him really
<LjL> yurimxpxman: try rightalt+shift+u, followed (or together with, not sure) the number
<ataq> it was cheeky of him.
<maddog39> long live GNOME!!!
<raylu> apecat, hm...sorry, don't know what that is.
<apecat> hmm
<ataq> what is Linus's big deal with KDE anyways?
<raylu> *where
<pawel_> its from poland ???
<maddog39> he is a fan of KDE, so he seems to think he can harass the GNOME developers about it
<maddog39> and as a result, the gnome developers basically told him to screw off
<LjL> yurimxpxman: and maybe even ctrl+shift+numbers
<wargoth> KDE foreva!
<maddog39> by not accepting his patches
<ataq> I hate the way people just think that he is the GNU/Linux god, when he only contributes/maintains the kernel
<yurimxpxman> LjL: It's CTRL+Shift+U (release) + numbers
<yurimxpxman> thanks for the help =)
<maddog39> he invented the kernel..
<maddog39> the linux kernel*
<LjL> nice
<ataq> I know that.... based on minixz
<ataq> minix
<maddog39> thats why hes looked at as a god
<wargoth> linus is great man and he can say anything just like we do!
<maddog39> i have minix 3 installed btw
<LjL> don't you guys think you're slightly offtopic?
<sredna2> hm, is there something i need to do to enable utf8 filenames, other than using a utf8 locale?
<ataq> well I mean there is GNU and there are many kernels that can power it like
<chavo> offtopic and offclued
<maddog39> they say Xorg works in Minix, but its a huge pain'
<yurimxpxman> hmm.. I do have one major problem with the keycodes. I can't get the spanish e from 130 or 138
<maddog39> english keycodes r better anywayz
<maddog39> lool
<ataq> I am trying MFS at the moment. Its quiet hard. but really educational
<LjL> yurimxpxman, perhaps it wants hexadecimal?
<maddog39> MFS?
<yurimxpxman> maddog39: I mean the e with the carat above it
<LjL> yurimxpxman: "" is 00E9 in unicode hex
<ataq> Minix From Scratch. Similar to Linux From Scratch
<mpecorelli> #kubuntu-es
<maddog39> yuri: oh u *could* use the character map
<maddog39> ataq: oh thats wat i thought
<ataq> maddog39: its pretty kool
<yurimxpxman> LJL: thanks man, that works! =)
<maddog39> im making my OS atm
<ataq> talking kde style now
<maddog39> my own*
<ataq> Ya, Linux based?
<maddog39> from scratch
<maddog39> nope
<maddog39> from scratch
<ataq> what kernel
<maddog39> making my own kernel
<maddog39> and everything
<ataq> good luck with that
<maddog39> lol thx
<maddog39> ive already started
<maddog39> and have alot completed
<maddog39> it even boots
<yurimxpxman> I'm heading out now to finish the article I'm working on (which had to use that character LOL). Thanks guys! :)
<ataq> Need a hand?
<maddog39> yea
<maddog39> i do
<maddog39> lol
<ataq> I can help
<maddog39> http://code.google.com/p/freeloaderos
<maddog39> SVN repositor is up and code is all there
<maddog39> check the "Source" tab
<ataq> pretty cool, by the way, upcoming gui. how do you intend implementing that?
<maddog39> VGA Vesa driver
<ataq> BSD License owns GPl!
<maddog39> and a simple window manager
<ataq> making the WM or using an existing?
<maddog39> making one
<maddog39> cuz my OS isnt POSIX compliant
<ataq> Nice, pretty cool project. I will definitly be watching that
<maddog39> :D
<animesh> hello channel!
<animesh> i m a newbie
<maddog39> it does boot, the OS, but does basically nothing
<Mushindo> algun espao
<maddog39> just some test scripts
<animesh> could someone plz tell me how to configure beryl on kubuntu
<raylu> !es | Mushindo
<ubotu> Mushindo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<raylu> animesh, what doens't work?
<animesh> hey raylu
<maddog39> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Mushindo> thz
<ataq> there is no download links
<animesh> i have problem configuring beryl
<ataq> or source
<maddog39> yes there is source
<raylu> ataq, oh, you mean install? You said configure
<maddog39> under the Source tab
<ataq> raylu: on bout?
<raylu> huh?
<animesh> i have installed it and written the startxgl script
<ataq> oh right lol
<raylu> oh, im confusing the two of you =\
<raylu> i was talking to animesh and you said something about download =\ lol
<maddog39> lol
<maddog39> yes
<maddog39> ..
<maddog39> :P
<ataq> haha
<animesh> no problem
<animesh> could u help me on that?
<maddog39> who is talking to who lol
<raylu> so, animesh, what doesn't work?
<animesh> beryl
<kevin> hello, I need to know if I need  IPC namespaces N/y in my new kernel, im doing make oldconfig
<raylu> er, no, what doens't work in beryl?
<animesh> ok so here r details
<frojnd> does anyone know where are saved logs for kopete (msn)
<maddog39> umm why do u need IPC namespaces again?
<animesh> i have written the startxgl script and also made a new session available
<animesh> that is xgl
<animesh> when i login to the xgl session, i see a blank screen
<animesh> that's it
<kevin> maddog 329 im doing make oldconfig
<maddog39> oh, hmm ill have to think
<kevin> ok
<animesh> i again have to restart X (ctr alt bkspace)
<animesh> any thoughts?
<ubuntu__> I'm having trouble installing Kubuntu on my external 250GB hard drive. I get the error "The ext 3 file system creation in partion #3 of scs13 (0,0,0) sdb failed"
<ubuntu__> Can anyone help?
<animesh> raylu, u there?
<|Cugel|> ubuntu: well is partition #3 large enough?
<raylu> lol, sorry animesh, I don't know
<ubuntu__> Its a brand new hard drive
<ubuntu__> right out of the box
<animesh> no problem
<raylu> frojnd, ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<AMSmith42> Is there such thing as an intranet instant messenger?
<raylu> AMSmith42, yahoo and msn both have corporate versions, I believe
<niles> corporeate versions of what
<raylu> of their IM programs
<tijn_> AMSmith42: you can search sourceforge, but you can use an internet IM for your intranet, depends on your server config
<crdlb> AMSmith42, many organizations use jabber internally
<AMSmith42> Thank you, all.
<LycanNyc-work> anyone can help me with amarok and getting my ipod writeable
<roro_> hi there
<raylu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu__> |Cugel: does that help at all?
<roro_> i recently installed kubuntu on my new laptop and i realized it was a amd64 cdrom (my laptop is a centrino)
<roro_> my question is : why is it work ?
<frojnd> raylu: why there aren't all conversations saved, where can I change this so every conversation will be loged
<roro_> nobody knows ?
<raylu> frojnd, I think it's in the history plugin, but I couldn't find it in there
<raylu> roro_, perhaps your centrino is 64bit o.0
<roro_> no it doesn't :)
<raylu> I don't even know if that setup exists/is possible, though
<roro_> mistery...
<raylu> then...perhaps it installed the 32 version
<binks_> hmm hello people
<roro_> the kernel is a amd64... at least
<raylu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<raylu> roro_, i'm talking to my friend and we're both rather confused, actually
<raylu> does your computer say centrino on it? and are you sure you downloaded the amd64?
<binks_> .
<binks_> ok i never used kopete b4 is this working ok
<roro_> raylu: yes sure... it's a old dapper live cd
<roro_>  2.6.15-26-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<raylu> o.0ness
<raylu> hm...either way, you deserve a big jar of cookies for this one :D
<roro_> my conception of the world is broken...
<raylu> i still think somehow the cd is capable of installing the 32 version
<roro_> i don't understand
<roro_> maybe...
<roro_> where are the differences in configuration files between x86 and amd64 ?
<loris> scusatemi ma come si chiama il programma per scaricare mp3 tramite linux
<stdin> !it | loris
<ubotu> loris: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lordmaynoth_> hello
<lordmaynoth_> sorry to bother you guys again
<jmp__> Hallo
<lordmaynoth_> I am trying to run a command and am getting an error that autoconf is not found... even though I installed it
<raylu> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jmp__> Hello!
<raylu> lordmaynoth_, which autoconf
<lordmaynoth_> it says I have 2.60 in synaptic
<raylu> er, no
<raylu> "which autoconf"
<raylu> run that command
<jmp__> (sorry for my bad english ^^) How can I set write Permissions to an Directory in Kubuntu?
<stdin> lordmaynoth_: I normally find that removing all versions of autoconf, then only installing the one the message says, or higher version, fix that
<raylu> chmod +w dir
<jmp__> thx
<lordmaynoth_> make -f admin/Makefile.common
<lordmaynoth_> I tried that
<lordmaynoth_> but I will again
<jmp__> it doesn't work :(
<jmp__> chmod +w dir
<jmp__> of course i took [my dir] , not dir :)
<lordmaynoth_> I am really having fun learning the command line is that G33K?
<lordmaynoth_> G33KY?
<lordmaynoth_> hehe
<stdin> jmp__: was it a permission denied error?
<jmp__> yes
<jmp__> I try to install a Game
<lordmaynoth_> haha
<|Cugel|> lord: it's like DOS, but better.
<lordmaynoth_> exactly!
<lordmaynoth_> hehe
<lordmaynoth_> I like the cal command
<stdin> jmp__: use sudo, like: sudo chmod +w dir
<jmp__> i did
<|Cugel|> Yeah, cal is great. And that calculator is excellent as well.
<jmp__> but it still didn't work
<stdin> jmp__: what was the error then?
<lordmaynoth_> there is a command line calculator?
<|Cugel|> lord: bc
<|Cugel|> bc is immensely powerful. Try things like 221! etc.
<jmp__> if I try to install the Game ther is  an Error "No write permission [dir] "
<jmp__> *there
<lordmaynoth_> ooh coooool
<lordmaynoth_> lol
<lordmaynoth_> I want to be able to run in only the CLI
<stdin> jmp__: how are you installing the game?
<lordmaynoth_> can you run console apps like xmms and firefox
<lordmaynoth_> via commandline only?
<|Cugel|> lord: well yeah, but they will open an X window.
<jmp__> with a .run file ( i set +x permission for this file)
<|Cugel|> so you just type firefox (or firefox-bin) and firefox will start.
<|Cugel|> There are command line browsers and mp3 players, of course.
<lordmaynoth_> thats cool
<stdin> lordmaynoth_: mplayer is a good command line media player, and elinks is a command line web browser, so you can use those in command line only mode
<stdin> jmp__: that won't work, try running the installer with sudo: sudo game.run
<jmp__> oh
<jmp__> ok
<jmp__> i will try
<lordmaynoth_> :c
<lordmaynoth_> I reinstalled autoconf 2.6
<jmp__> "command not found"
<jmp__> hm
<lordmaynoth_> ./admin/cvs.sh: 651: --version: not found*** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<raylu> lordmaynoth_, have you tried "which autoconf" yet?
<stdin> jmp__: did you change "game.run" to the right file name?
<lordmaynoth_> /usr/bin/autoconf
<raylu> I don't think jmp__ used ./
<jmp__> oh you are right^^
<jmp__> it works ;)
<jmp__> YES
<lordmaynoth_> chavo,  hey... thanks for all the help yesterday
<lordmaynoth_> I got it working...
<|Cugel|> Another satisfied customer.
<jmp__> Thank you very much for your Help!!!
<chavo> anytime
<lordmaynoth_> im having a weird issue today though
<lordmaynoth_> the devs told me to run this command
<lordmaynoth_> make -f admin/Makefile.common
<lordmaynoth_> before ./compile
<jmp__> thank u & bye
<lordmaynoth_> and it says autoconf is not installed even though it is
<chavo> lordmaynoth_, what are you trying to compile?
<lordmaynoth_> ktorrent.  I got it compiled and working but the devs suggested I do the "make -f admin/Makefile.common"
<lordmaynoth_> to fix a bug
<SlimG> I'm trying to replace a string in kate with 'newline', \n doesn't work, what characters equals 'newline' ?
<stdin> lordmaynoth_: did you get the source from cvs, or from a download ?
<raylu> SlimG, did you turn regular expression on?
<lordmaynoth_> from tar
<raylu> nevermind
<stdin> lordmaynoth_: got the url?
<chavo> lordmaynoth_, hmm that command works here, in the ktorrent-2.1.1 directory
<lordmaynoth_> yes I am in that dir
<SlimG> raylu: yes
<lordmaynoth_> http://ktorrent.org/downloads/2.1.1/ktorrent-2.1.1.tar.gz
<SlimG> seems like regexp only parses the search string
<SlimG> not the replace string
<|Cugel|> slim: well that makes sense.
<SlimG> I guess, but still I cant figure out howto replace a search-string with 'newline' in kate
<|Cugel|> slim: so s/mysearch/mysearch\\n/ doesn't work?
<niles> hi
<niles> i dont want to program in java.  i just want to run some java programs such as Limewire.
<niles> what package am i looking for?
<stdin> lordmaynoth_: have you installed all the packages you need, like build-essential automake autoconf and kde-devel ?
<|Cugel|> niles: so you install Sun Java JRE
<spitwise_> i would suggest nicotine instead of limewire
<niles> ahh jre
<niles> thanx pal
<lordmaynoth_> I will right now
<lordmaynoth_> thanks
<|Cugel|> Not SDK -- that's the developer's kit.
<|Cugel|> You just want the runtime engine.
<niles> yes correct. thanx
<raylu> um...installing sun jre with adet
<|Cugel|> JRE = Java Runtime Engine.  Okay.
<raylu> *adept doesn't work
<lordmaynoth_> niles I run shareaza 2.2.5.0
<lordmaynoth_> via wine
<lordmaynoth_> it is much faster for me than limewire
<niles> whats shareaza ?
<lordmaynoth_> when tweaked
<niles> oh a p2p app
<lordmaynoth_> www.shareaza.com
<niles> i dont know wine
* btse is now playing: Elkeliset - Humppa-akatemia - 25 - Humppa
<lordmaynoth_> wine the windows compatibility layer
<niles> i suppose i should learn wine
<lordmaynoth_> lets u run some windows program
<lordmaynoth_> hehe
<lordmaynoth_> I run utorrent, emule, shareaza all perfectly
<raylu> its usually better to find a native linux app than to wine it
<niles> yes im going to have to learn wine soon to run my cisco network simulator
<lordmaynoth_> wine 0.9.32 is great
<lordmaynoth_> wine is easy
<lordmaynoth_> hehe
<raylu> but yeah, wine did work better than i expected it to
<|Cugel|> well, even typing 'wine notepad' works.
<lordmaynoth_> its getting better all the time
<niles> lordmaynoth_: do you find wine userfriendly,  or is there a bit of tweaking involved?
<lordmaynoth_> you can play world of warcraft perfectly
<matt____> my kubuntu doesnt see my cdrom but the rom shows up in bios
<lordmaynoth_> to me it was very user friendly
<niles> cool
<lordmaynoth_> more so than most things
<hatta> man I've never had wine work well for anything
<raylu> sometimes there's some tweaking. for steam/cs1.6,cs1.5, and wc3, there was none
<lordmaynoth_> www.winehq.com
<hatta> always bugs me about my fake windows
<niles> can wine be a substitute for cedega ?
<raylu> though war3 had other issues with my card/linux
<lordmaynoth_> they have instructions for installing on ubuntu
<|Cugel|> niles: yes, in the end.
<lordmaynoth_> the repo is up2date
<hatta> configuring wine is such a huge pain
<hatta> esp if you don't have a real windows installation
<lordmaynoth_> I don't run windows on this machine
<lordmaynoth_> I found it easy for my needs
<sredna2> what is the package for the proprietary nvidia driver in kubuntu?
<firecrotch> I love wine
<hatta> I'm glad you did
<slyfox> Does anyone else has a problem with Konqueror copy and paste - stops working?
<hatta> I think wine working is a myth
<firecrotch> Oh wait, we're talking about the program, not the beverage
<niles> sredna2: hold on i have a link for you
<hatta> until I see it with my own eyes
<|Cugel|> hatta: it ain't _that_ bad. I assure you.
* sredna2 is copy/pasting 610263 files using konqueror
<hatta> I've been there
<sredna2> 52% and running... it absolutely works
<niles> sredna2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niles> sredna2: then dont forget to sudo nvidia-xconfig
<sredna2> thank you, niles
<hatta> I couldn't possibly convey to you the time and effort I've spent trying to get gta3 to run under wine
<SlimG> |Cugel| & raylu: The Kate FAQ says the app lacks the ability to both find and replace newlines, thanks for the help anyways guys!
<uli> hello all
<hatta> I probably spent more time trying to get to run under wine than it took to actually finish the game in windows
<|Cugel|> slim: I suggest you use a better editor then. And so will I!
<|Cugel|> hatta: well I admit that anything more complex than Minesweeper is basically a pain to get running.
<slyfox> Can someone help me out with the dilema of Kontact vs Gmail and Google Calendar ?
<sredna2> ah
<hatta> right
* sredna2 needs the universe/mulitverse repos enabled
<hatta> wine only works in trivial cases
<hatta> in other cases, one guy somewhere with a couple months off and a CS PhD got it to start, then they call it wine compatible
<|Cugel|> hatta: all too true.
<|Cugel|> Luckily, I'm that guy!
<|Cugel|> (not)
<impulse29> How can I check what version of kubuntu is installed? Is there a terminal command?
<chavo> impulse29, lsb_release -a
<impulse29> thanks! :D
<compilerwriter> Hello all.
<AMSmith42> Hello, compilerwriter
<compilerwriter> We seem to be a bit slow at moment.
<lordmaynoth_> !42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lordmaynoth_> hehe
<AMSmith42> Nice try.
<lordmaynoth_> lol
<lordmaynoth_> the answer to life the universe and everything...  if I only knew the damn question
<lordmaynoth_> AMSmith42, did you know monks who meditate on universal unity and compassion raise their brainwaves to 42hz?
<AMSmith42> That is way cool.
<AMSmith42> How to find how much free drive space the system has?
<lordmaynoth_> AMSmith42, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wired.com%2Fwired%2Farchive%2F14.02%2Fdalai.html&ei=T9ztReyJCouQggTww9jSCQ&usg=__8cFqv1G8gYynv12CFVLF87iWAXY=&sig2=re3fxdNtKM-2WPdqN3W05w
<lordmaynoth_> woh
<lordmaynoth_> sorry
<lordmaynoth_> www.wired.com/wired/archive/14.02/dalai.html
<mildner> nabend
<|Cugel|> amsmith: type du
<|Cugel|> I mean: df
<mildner> jemand hier?
<|Cugel|> Ja
<|Cugel|> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mildner> ich brauchte hilfe fr KRadio
<ivan_> hi?
<|Cugel|> hi?
<ivan_> hi?
<ivan_> bye :)
<slyfox> Is there a solution to make Google Calendar work with Konqueror ? calendar.google.com  ?
<caris_mere> Is there a way to make the KOrganizer Reminder Daemon (from Kontact) to not load when I open Kontact?
<chavo> slyfox, change your Browser Identification to Mozilla 1.7.3 on Windows XP
<slyfox> chavo: it is not laoding my events
<chavo> slyfox, hmm it works here, konqueror 3.5.6
<slyfox> chavo: I have the same
<slyfox> chavo: I jsut get a blue field where vents are suppsoed to be
<eilker> kubuntu 6.10 , 2.6.17-11-386 my kernel, xserver 7.1.1, and i have intel i810 1:1.6.5 ,this may conflict ? i cant get login screen,(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (0),(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module requirement mismatch, 0),(EE) No drivers available.Fatal server error:no screens found
<eilker> //but i even use aixgl, i have 3d beryl at the moment.
<slyfox> chavo: http://www.google.com/calendar/render ?
<chavo> slyfox, http://www.google.com/calendar/render?pli=1
<slyfox> chavo: ok, it works now, although I have to double click to switch to week and month and other options
<eilker> The problem is that the current version of the video driver for the Xbox doesn't support that version of X. what to do ?
<chavo> slyfox, I get that sometimes also in gmail
<Sanne> eilker: I had this once with my nvidia. The kernel loaded the wrong module at startup and the xserver complained with the same error. That's one of the rare occsions where a simple reboot helped ;)
<slyfox> chavo: do you use konqueror eather then firefox and why ?
<eilker> sanne: reboot dont help me :(
<lordmaynoth_> I am really enjoying vlc
<lordmaynoth_> vnc excuse me
<Mushindo> espaol
<lordmaynoth_> I can use my win2k box remotely
<sdiney> is it possible to downgrade back to dapper?
<lordmaynoth_> !es | Mushindo
<ubotu> Mushindo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sdiney> i upgraded and rebooted and now i have no xserver it seems
<lordmaynoth_> :c
<lordmaynoth_> I never do upgrades
<lordmaynoth_> ever time they have killed my system
<Sanne> eilker: ah, that's unfortunate. I'm afraid I have no experience with your video card, sorry. Hopefully somebody else can help then.
<sdiney> i have consoles, but can't go to #7 where x is
<eilker> sanne: thanx
<Sanne> eilker: you're welcome, good luck
<sdiney> i get no errors, it just hangs after mounting the filesystems
<Admiral_Chicago> hey all, how can I list how many packages I have installebale
<intelikey> are there any bug reports on foomatic database in dapper drake ?
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<slyfox> chavo: do you use konqueror eather then firefox and why ?
<Admiral_Chicago>  !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<chavo> slyfox, yes I use konq, it's much faster than firefox, it's totally integrated into my DE
<Admiral_Chicago> grr, not what I need!
<intelikey> !info compile
<ubotu> Package compile does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<slyfox> chavo: mail and calendar - you use kontact ?
<SilentM> Anyone know exactly what command you'd run to shutdown/start up aRts as you do in the K control panel Sound System module?
<chavo> slyfox, mostly gmail and google calendar
<slyfox> chavo: Why not kmail and korganizer? I am trying to decide on the dilema between kontact and gmail and g calendar ... ?
<chavo> slyfox, I prefer some of the features of google, for me it just works better
<chavo> that may not be the case for everyone
<slyfox> chavo: which specific features? It is just that kontact integrates very well in KDE
<intelikey> Bug #39744 is back in one of the dapper updates.
<intelikey> they must have built the update from the faulty source.
<mrdvd> hola a todos
<intelikey> i have the error messages if anyone wants to look.
<chavo> slyfox, mainly I like being able to access them from anywhere and the SMS feature of google calendar
<Krishean> ok, who do i yell at about problems
<slyfox> chavo: kind of yes, but then there is always an offline access with kontact and for calendar also, plus you can quickly open up kontact and edit and add stuff. It is quick in google too.   For the event reminders when you are not @ the computer, have you tried remember the milk.com service ?
<Krishean> when i go into the System Settings and try to change the window colors, every once and awhile the entire system will lock up
<mrdvd> hay espaoles por aki?
<compilerwriter> Here is one for us.  I currently am logged into my linux box on my XP box via xming within my home network.  Now I would like to securely be able to do this from without my home network.
<intelikey> ATTENTION Bug #39744  foomatic database error was reintroduced into dapper updates
<Mushindo> tela
<Sanne> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<makuseru> can someone tell me a way to split an avi ot mpeg into two parts that i would still be able to watch?
<orient2000> Hi, everybody!
<orient2000> How to find out what video card do I have on my system. I need ATI drivers for it but do not know my card.
<DrX> hello, anyone here use Asterisk?  (I'd ask in the asterisk forum but people rarely seem to be there)
<slyfox> chavo: kind of yes, but then there is always an offline access with kontact and for calendar also, plus you can quickly open up kontact and edit and add stuff. It is quick in google too.   For the event reminders when you are not @ the computer, have you tried remember the milk.com service ?
<chavo> slyfox, no I haven't, but I'm not a heavy user of the calendar, so google is fine for what I need
<ubuntu> anyone help me with my rt2570 install?
<Sanne> orient2000: KMenu/System/KInfoCenter/PCI or from the command line "lspci -v" should list your video card.
<slyfox> chavo: and for notes? what do you use ?
<cpk1> call me old fashioned but I use pen and paper
<ubuntu> Desktop$ cd rt2570-1.1.0-b2/Module
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/rt2570-1.1.0-b2/Module$ make
<ubuntu> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<ubuntu> rt2570.ko failed to build!
<ubuntu> make: *** [module]  Error 1
<chavo> yeah I use pen and paper or my brain
<chavo> I live a simple life though
<orient2000> Thank. I've got it.
<Sanne> orient2000: you're welcome
<hyper_ch> hiho, what can I do when apt-get / aptitude holds back packages that are marked upgradable?
<cpk1> hyper_ch: aptitude dist-upgrade
<orient2000> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hyper_ch> cpk1: cool thx :)
<echo> will someone help me trouble shoot a problem?
<ahlalo_elyon> !ask | echo
<ubotu> echo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<echo> Desktop$ cd rt2570-1.1.0-b2/Module
<echo> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop/rt2570-1.1.0-b2/Module$ make
<echo> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<echo> rt2570.ko failed to build!
<echo> make: *** [module]  Error 1
<echo> what am i missing?
<eilker> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<eilker> i am so sorry :)
<echo> thought i had everything for this build
<HymnToLife> echo, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<eilker> i am edgy user, i have problem with i810 driver, what happens if i install it from feistry repo ?
<cpk1> it probably wont work
<HymnToLife> eilker, pretty much nothing
<HymnToLife> as it won't install at all
<eilker> i see
<cpk1> no it would probably install but it would be bad
<MatrixMon> Can anyone tell me where to find sources.list?
<Metellus> /etc/apt
<MatrixMon> How do I find etc/apt
<MatrixMon> ?
<eilker> Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-0.xkm ? what to do ?
<cpk1> its /etc/apt not etc/apt
<cpk1> leading slashes make a difference
<MatrixMon> That I know
<Metellus> so you get there the same way you get to any folder
<Metellus> and you can only edit sources.list as root
<MatrixMon> I can't find the filesystem
<cpk1> @.@
<Metellus> then how is the computer working?
<rada> when updating repository " Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Metellus> what command did you use to update?
<rada> apt-get update
<echo> grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No such file or directory
<Metellus> try sudo apt-get update
<rada> metellus as a root
<rada> Metellus: I ran it as a root
<mortici> is there any reason when i put a CD in the drive, and the menu to open it pops up and i click ok to open in a new window it would give me a malformed URL error from KDE daemon?
<sinisterguy> how do you rename contacts in kopete?
<cpk1> sinisterguy: I think right click menu and navigate to userinfo and then change the nickname?
<Sanne> mortici: I get this also occasionally. If the cd is already mounted, try to navigate to /media/cdrom in another window.
<rada> Metellus: ok, it's connecting now
<mortici> what if i don't have /media/cdrom?
<Eagle_101> how do you open up a windowed terminal in KDE
<unholyskorn> how do i install something as a super user?
<Eagle_101> like xfce4-terminal
<mortici> but i do have the /dev/cdrom;cdrw;dvd;dvdrw
<Krishean> ok, can anyone help me with my problem? i consider it fairly severe when an entire os locks up
<Eagle_101> what is the kde equivalent
<unholyskorn> i do sudo su - and put in my pass, but then i cant find the file to install it
<echo> grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No such file or directory
<cpk1> mortici: what is in your /media dir?
<Metellus> mortici, /dev/cdrom is the computer's device file, you have to mount it somewhere else
<Sanne> mortici: then to whereever your cdrom device is supposed to be mounted at. /etc/fstab should have the corresponding line for the cdrom drive.
<unholyskorn> Once I login with Sudo, how do i navigate to where my file is?
<mortici> Sanne: can you pastebin your fstab file?
<Sanne> mortici: sure, sec
<mortici> i did a more root level install, and i really didn't edit my fstab that much just made the general mount points for stab
<UUbun2> thanks matt_ you are a linux master :)
<cpk1> you are going to have different uuids/dev/*** than what he has
<echo> grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No such file or directory... got this error during "make install"
<mortici> cpk1: thats fine i can edit it to match my system
<mortici> i did a raid0 install
<mortici> so i couldn't use the kubuntu installer
<mortici> had to do everything manually
<Sanne> mortici: here's the fstab the system generated at install. I have since edited mine heavily, so I guess this one might be more helpful for you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9000/
<Sanne> woah, I got the 9000th paste!!
* Admiral_Chicago drops the banner for Sanne 
<Sanne> Admiral_Chicago: cheers :)
<rada> when updating repository Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<echo> grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No such file or directory... got this error during "make install" ran modprobe rt270 and recieved this grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No such file or directory..
<Admiral_Chicago> afk
<mortici> Sanne: the ls -al /media shows that the owner is all root root right?
<echo> sorry  got this...grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No such file or directory ran modprobe and got this FATAL: Error inserting rt2570 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/net/rt2570/rt2570.ko): Operation not permitted
<Sanne> mortici: here's my output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9001/
<eilker> how can i disable ipv6 ?
<deep> eilker:  edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist :)
<deep> "blacklist ipv6"
<Sanne> echo: I also don't have /etc/modprobe.conf, seems it's not used by Kubuntu? And did you run modprobe with sudo?
<echo> yes
<intelikey> would someone using edgy link me to the package foomatic-db-gutenprint for edgy please ?
<eilker> deep: thanx
<Sanne> echo: hmmm, weird. Such "not permitted" error would hint at trying to modprobe as user. Dunno then, sorry.
<intelikey> Sanne not /etc/modprobe.conf  but  /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Sanne> intelikey: I use Dapper, but I can find the package for edgy for you on packages.ubuntu.com. Shall I?
<intelikey> would you?
<intelikey> all i can find is   foomatic-db-gutenprint_5.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu6_all.deb
<Sanne> intelikey: about modprobe was a question by echo, probably some problems with inserting a custom built module.
<Sanne> intelikey: I help looking for your package, sec
<intelikey> echo  error ?
<mortici> Sanne: heres what i got it points to a diff location "i think" i made these dir's my self and the links my self :/ ----->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Sanne> mortici: wrong url ;)
<mortici> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9003/
<mortici> try that :P
<mortici> nvm
<mortici> i fixed it :P
<Sanne> mortici: ok... looks like different output for the same thing anyway... :)
<mortici> yeah
<mortici> i fixed it tho it looks nicer that way :p
* mortici is nit picky :P
<Sanne> mortici: heh :)
<Sanne> mortici: so, can you now mount your cd? Or is it already mounted?
<intelikey> symlinks using relative addressing are more stable than symlinks using literal addressing.   imo
<mortici> lets try shall we :P
<Sanne> intelikey: ah, interesting
<intelikey> Sanne if you mount the fs under a different system all the literal links are bad...   or point to the running os.
<VARGUX> Hi 'Brothers & Sisters'!!!
<mortici> Sanne: well now it doesn't even try to mount, but just has alot of errors in dmesg lol
<Sanne> intelikey: I see. A bit like relative links for HTML, also better mostly :)
<intelikey> mostly
<Sanne> intelikey: I find this package: foomatic-db-gutenprint (5.0.0-2ubuntu2). Would this help you if I got the download link?
<intelikey> Sanne maybe.  i'll try it.
<Sanne> mortici: paste them if you want, maybe somebody can make something out of it.
<intelikey> mortici yes do paste
<intelikey> mortici also paste your /etc/fstab   we'll see if we can't figure this out.
<Sanne> intelikey: actually, I'll show you how to. I found it on packages.ubuntu.com. At the end of this page there's a download link, you should be able to find it. If you can't, though, just shout :) http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/text/foomatic-db-gutenprint
<VARGUX> How i must fix this bug: 'Mounting Problems in Kubuntu Edgy after the Xserver is restarted'  (hardware error  #58552)???????????????
<mortici> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mortici> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9007/
<VARGUX> i has reinstall Kubuntu 6.06....
<VARGUX> 'cause... my Kubuntu 6.10 don't work.... now i'm upgrading
<slyfox> What do you people use to take notes ?
<Sanne> mortici: can you try another cd?
<mortici> sure can :P
<hatta> slyfox, vim
<mortici> Sanne: HAHA, it worked :P
<szary> Hi. i've got question, how can i get default KDE icons (home, trash) back  on Kubuntu's KDE desktop?
<intelikey> slyfox a text editor generally
<lordmaynoth_> hello... does anyone here know much about Xchat?
<VARGUX> join #kubuntu-es
<lordmaynoth_> it opens webpages with terminal
<mortici> szary: select the icon theme in kcontrol
<lordmaynoth_> instead of firefox
<Sanne> mortici: thought so. I got some of those errors also lately as I put in my new dvd burner... thought the drive was bad. For me, it seems to be a cable that wasn't tight enough. Sometimes it's just a bad media.
<mortici> lordmaynoth_: in kubuntu?
<slyfox> hatta: vim? waht is the link ?
<lordmaynoth_> ubuntu
<slyfox> intelikey: you save all your notes in .txt files ?
<mortici> lordmaynoth_: i got a command for you
<hatta> vim.org
<lordmaynoth_> ^_^
<lordmaynoth_> thanks
<hatta> what else would you save notes in?
<mortici> update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<mortici> then select firefox
<mortici> should be liek a number selection
<intelikey> mortici thats not a music cd is it ?
<hatta> text editors do a pretty good job of simulating a notebook
<mortici> intelikey: no a library version of a ubuntu dapper cd
<mortici> i have a burned kubuntu edgy cd i popped in and it worked
<intelikey> slyfox i do.  what do you want?   i'm sure it's not just to see what i do...
<mortici> lordmaynoth_: update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<mortici> then select firefox :P
<mortici> lordmaynoth_: whoops sorry its: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<intelikey> mortici yeah that looks like errors from a "non-mountable" cd media  that's why i asked.
<mortici> yeah :P
<mortici> i know audio cd's are not mountable :P
<slyfox> intelikey: It is just that I use TiddlyWiki and it does not qork in konqueor :-(
<Sanne> mortici: so it seems you did everything correctly after all :)
<mortici> :D
<mortici> Sanne: indeed :P
<Sanne> :)
<mortici> im not a nub to linux, just don't know the fs types needed for fstab :P
<lordmaynoth_> mortici: Thanks a billion
<lordmaynoth_> that fixed it
<Sanne> mortici: yes, I noticed :)
<mortici> lordmaynoth_: not a problem :P
<intelikey> mortici for most things   'auto' is the correct type.  :)
<kevin> hello, I am compiling my kernel and I have notices that nearly everything is loaded as a module, will this slow down my system performance at all?
<lordmaynoth_> and I saved it as a text file for when it happens again
<lordmaynoth_> heheh
<mortici> intelikey: lol ill remember that
<mortici> lordmaynoth_: it won't unless you change it :P
<lordmaynoth_> hehe
<lordmaynoth_> I know
<mortici> :D
<lordmaynoth_> but this is the second time its done that
<lordmaynoth_> LOL
<mortici> http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/7472/snapshot3hd3.png
<mortici> lordmaynoth_: if you make some system wide change, it might reset it :P
<kevin> hello, I am compiling my kernel and I have notices that nearly everything is loaded as a module, will this slow down my system performance at all?
<mortici> kevin: yes and no, you have a smaller kernel to load, but the modules loaded might not be necessary for your system so they "can" degrade some performance
<mortici> modules are better cause you can unload them when not necessary
<mortici> and if you need a driver you can just modprobe it, no need to reboot
<intelikey> WOW ! something is wrong here.   user  eject   worked on a nosuid system.... that's not kosher
<Sanne> mortici: nice desktop, and also very nice hostname ;)
<mortici> thank you :P
<mortici> my laptop is 'Nova' :D
<Sanne> haha
<kevin> mortici, ok thanks any idea where i can load support for a wacom tablet in the kernel? I saw it a few months ago but now i canot find it
<yettenet> How can I share a folder on a LAN?
<kevin> I have a serial wacom tAblet
<mortici> kevin: wacom tablet afaik is in the Xorg conf file, im not sure if its loaded to xorg or the kernel
#kubuntu 2007-03-07
<nagyv> Is there a way to teach openoffice to use kprinter? I have heard about an spadmin program, but aptitude does not now it.
<mortici> yettenet: through samba as in winxp/linux or linux to linux?
<intelikey> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kevin> i tried loading the drivers for it but it gave me an error that it could not load the module
<mortici> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yettenet> Linux to Windows
<kevin> ok
<mortici> yettenet: you want to use samba
<yettenet> mortici: Ok... how to?
<mortici> kubuntu? edgy? breezy?
<yettenet> kubuntu edgy
<Sanne> nagyv: I remember doing this when I used the binary from openoffice.org as I still used Debian. The spadmin app came with the package. Maybe it's already on your (or my, for that matter) system?
<mortici> you should have samba pre installed
<adeline> bonsoir *
<yettenet> Installing
<Sanne> nagyv: I will look around, sec
<nagyv> Sanne: it isn't
<yettenet> mortici: Installed
<mortici> yettenet: now just go to remote places, its the button next to the kmenu
<cacg> hi
<mortici> then click on samba
<Sanne> nagyv: 'locate spadmin' gives me two files in /usr/lib/openoffice/program/, try this also.
<mortici> make sure both computers are on the same workgroup :)
<mortici> kevin: im searching around
<kevin> ok
<yettenet> mortici: Isn't there a command line solution instead? I'd much more appreciate it
<Sanne> nagyv: it even starts if I cll it like that :)
<mortici> kevin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<nagyv> Sanne: that's it, here is the setup if you would like to add it too: http://susewiki.org/index.php?title=KDE's_printing_with_OpenOffice.org
<mortici> yettenet: you mean you want to access shares through a shell?
<intelikey> well i prolly just borked somfin else but that should get my printer working
<yettenet> mortici: I mean I want to SHARE something which is on a Linux computer, not to access it
<Sanne> nagyv: thanks a lot... there's no text in that page, though ;)
<mortici> ahhhh
<mortici> ok
<mortici> you have no gui?
<kevin> mortici it says to "Edit this below Section "InputDevice" under the "Configured Mouse". Make sure you use the right "Device" based on how your pad is connected. ie: USB or serial.
<kevin> i do not know which file it is talking about
<kevin> i have seen this thread b4
<yettenet> mortici: I do, but I like it the old way - typing and such
<mortici> kevin: /etc/X11/xorg.conf :P
<nagyv> Sanne: didn't you missed somehow the link? it works for me
<kevin> thanks
<Sanne> nagyv: weird. I used the search and found that page, so thanks again :)
<mortici> yettenet: ok, you will have to edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<mortici> then do smbpasswd -a <username>
<mortici> to add a trusted username/password
<eric_> what is the path the kde?
<Sanne> nagyv: kprinter is very nice. OpenOffice has it's own pdf output, in case you wanted to use kprinter for that (but I guess you already know that...)
<eric_> im installing desklist
<eric_> for kopete
<Krishean> when i go into the System Settings and try to change the window colors, every once and awhile the entire system will lock up. is there any way to fix this?
<mortici> yettenet: if you want you can do alt + f2 then type kcontrol and go under internet & networking and click samba and edit a VAST amount of configuration
<mortici> stuff you really would have to spend days figuring out throught he conf file :P
<nagyv> Sanne: actually I would like to set up a konqueror link to convert things to pdf/print without opening the file, and openoffice has a command line to print, but not to export pdf :)
<igorjr> hi, i have problem with samba
<yettenet> Thanks, mortici
<Sanne> nagyv: ah, clever. I thought this must be for some advanced trickery :)
<mortici> yettenet: no a problem :P i love sharing, although i found out that Vista refuses linux to access its shares, but will access any linux share with no attitude
<mortici> pos vista gah
* mortici vents
<igorjr> hi, i have a problem with samba. even though i added a username and assigned a password, it doesn't work when i try to connect with the other pc
<nagyv> Sanne: I don't know it yet, but will see soon. Never ever wrote a konqueror "extension" before.
<unholyskorn> Anyone ever setup Beryl on kubunut/ubuntu and wanna help me out!?
<rbrunhuber> is wwwoffle in feisty not usable if there is not network connection?
<Eagle_101> how do you take a screen shot on kubuntu?
<Sanne> nagyv: you meand the right click entry thingy? Sevicemenu? I made some, it's very convenient we have that functionality.
<test34> nagyv, if you right click on the file, choose print and then a PDF wouldnt that work ?
<nagyv> Sanne, test34: that's what I would like to have, but I have no print/pdf option :(
<mortici> unholyskorn: i have it running just fine
<mortici> unholyskorn: what vid card do you have?
<Eagle_101> how do you do a screenshot? (I'm not in kubuntu, but is there some button you can press somewhere?)
<test34> nagyv, I have one and I dont think I installed anything extra.. I dont know what make it show up
<mortici> igorjr: did you do smbpasswd -a <username>
<mortici> Eagle_101: print screen
<igorjr> i think so
<test34> nagyv, it just says: Print to File (PDF)
<igorjr> i did everything the wiki-guide told me
<eric_> has anyone installed the desklist plugin for kopete correctly?
<mortici> igorjr: what wiki guide?
<nagyv> test34: I have a print option for htmls, but not for odt-s or pdf-s
<Eagle_101> mortici, and where is that? (on the keyboard?)
<igorjr> mortici: there is an guide available
<mortici> right next to f12
<mortici> igorjr: link me :P
<igorjr> mortici: kk
<mortici> Eagle_101: should be next to f12
<Eagle_101> ok thanks :D
<mortici> :P
<igorjr> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/redir.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Feasylinux.info%2Fwiki%2FUbuntu_dapper
<igorjr> but it would appreciate it very much, if you could help me anyways
<unholyskorn> Mortici i have the ati aiw radeon x800xt
<igorjr> i half the way to madness
<unholyskorn> im trying to Creating the login session entry
<mortici> unholyskorn: eeeek i don't know how to do it with a ati card, ive only done nvidia and intel, ask in #beryl i know xsacha is runnig on a ati card and can help you
<mortici> igorjr: gimmie a sec i know it was never extreamly complicated for me to share
<igorjr> yeah
<mortici> do you want authentication? as in a user name and password, and do you want read and write?
<lordmaynoth_> does anyone know if these errors are because I need something for QT installed
<lordmaynoth_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9004/
<igorjr> i want read and write in the folders i share
<igorjr> i want to copy the 6.10 kubunto iso, so i can burn it
<igorjr> don't have a cd-writer in my pc
<mortici> lordmaynoth_: what is that from, and no qt is fine its talking about some device
<mortici> so your trying to share a folder on your linux box? and access it from a winxp?
<igorjr> mortici: the other pc is a windows machine, as you probably guessed
<test34> nagyv, how about from the command line ?
<stdin> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<xnp> lordmaynoth_: you have to edit your xorg.conf to remove some wacom things
<xnp> cause you dont use them
<joel> lordmaynoth_: Looks like harmless warnings. Do you have an issue with the application?
<nagyv> test34: what you mean?
<test34> nagyv, something like: http://blog.vojta.name/archives/2005/04/03/T23_43_03/
<mortici> igorjr: how about you try this, it might be easier, press alt + f2 then type kcontrol then go to internet & network and click on samba, click administrator mode and add your share
<eMaX> ne1 here uses cvs on ubuntu? for some reason I keep getting connection refused
<igorjr> mortici: trying
* mluser-work is away: Gone away for now.
<mortici> igorjr: that wiki is wacky i never did any of that stuff
<igorjr> ah, but i started from 0 about 3 days ago
<igorjr> gives me a feeling of security in this very complicated world of linux
<mortici> igorjr: you can also do it the simple way of right clicking on the folder going to properties then click on the share tab and then configure sharing :P
<igorjr> ofcouse, but i get the login-window anyway
<igorjr> nearly made me crazy
<igorjr> worked, can acces now
<mortici> igorjr: i know :P
<mortici> :P
<igorjr> thank you very much ;)
<mortici> not a problem :D
<Sanne> igorjr: do you have the links to the official ubuntu and kubuntu wikis?
<stdin> eMaX: I use it all the time, works here
<igorjr> no, sanne
<raindog>  Is there a reason why KDE would run much slower with Beryl while Gnome with Beryl barely takes a performance hit?  (note:  I have turned off the kde menu effects/shadows and such.)
<stdin> !wiki | Sanne
<ubotu> Sanne: wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<unholyskorn> how do i copy files in kubuntu terminal?
<Sanne> igorjr: here there are: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Sanne> stdin: thanks, that was mainly for igorjr ;)
<unholyskorn> sudo copy xgl-desktop /usr/share/xsessions
<unholyskorn> ?
<stdin> Sanne: :P
<eMaX> stdin: what did you do to make it listen?
<stdin> eMaX: listen ?
<tarnold> oi oi
<unholyskorn> How do i copy files in terminal?!
<eMaX> cvspserver
<Sanne> igorjr: also the help entry on your kmenu is very helpful if you're starting out with Linux and Kubuntu.
<stdin> eMaX: ahh, the server
<stdin> eMaX: hmm, it should work
<eMaX> I have cvspserver      2401/tcp and /udp in /etc/services yet that's apparently not sufficient
<igorjr> thx, sanne
<igorjr> can you tell me, how to set all samba settings to default?
<Sanne> igorjr: in the server guide in there there's even a chapter about samba, maybe you want to have a look at that also.
<tarnold> what is a good KDE music player?
<K`zan> Anyone have an idea why this mounts, but doesn't show up when running "df":
<stdin> tarnold: amarok
<K`zan> xxx.xxx.xxx.xx:/nettmp    /nettmp         nfs     defaults 0      0
<Sanne> tarnold: most people would recommend amarok. For me, it's xmms, a bit old school, but I like the simplicity.
<Sanne> tarnold: I have to add, xmms is not kde per se, it's a gtk1 app.
<tarnold> oh
<tarnold> how do get the add printer option?
<lordmaynoth_> xnp,  what wacom things do I need to remove?
<tarnold> im looking at a book: moving to linux kiss the blue screen of death good bye- chp 8 under printers
<stdin> lordmaynoth_: look at http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<lordmaynoth_> thanks
<Sanne> tarnold: in Kubuntu, I just used the printer entry in System Settings.
<Krishean> under linux you don't get the blue screen
<Krishean> it just locks up
<tarnold> sanne: ok
<stdin> eMaX: is there an entry for it in /etc/inetd.conf
<coreymon77> Krishean: its called a kernel panic
<stdin> ?
<Krishean> i don't get any messages
<tarnold> yes im aware kissing blue screen of death goodbye is the subtitle referring to moving from windows to linux
<lordmaynoth_> if its harmless I wont even mess with it
<WackedChild> hi dawn
<WackedChild> :)
<WackedChild> dawn: hello buddy
<Krishean> the screen just displays the same image
<dawn> hello buddy
<Zancat> hello people
<Krishean> whatever the last state was before it froze
<dawn> we are getting snow
<coreymon77> Krishean: its very hard to make that happen in linux though
<Krishean> well i've done it twice
<Krishean> consistently
<coreymon77> Krishean: so have i
<coreymon77> Krishean: but still
<Krishean> just by typing in a text box
<tarnold> hey gang if my printer is wireless how would i add it under the add printer options?
<NDPTAL85> Why email client do you guys prefer? I'm trying to choose between Evolution and Thunderbird.
<coreymon77> tarnold: very very easy
<coreymon77> tarnold: whats the printers ip adress
<raindog>  Is there a reason why KDE would run much slower with Beryl while Gnome with Beryl barely takes a performance hit?  (note:  I have turned off the kde menu effects/shadows and such.)
<Krishean> the html color code box in the window colors preferences
<NDPTAL85> Bah I meant "Which"
<Sanne> Krishean: sometimes it can be due to bad ram, or maybe a video driver error.
<Krishean> i try to type in a color and boom its locked up
<WackedChild> dawn: ok I am departing\
<WackedChild> cyas
<coreymon77> Krishean: thats your computer's problem, not linux's
<Krishean> i tested my ram with the memtest thing and its fine
<Krishean> and it has the default nv driver
<carutsu> hello
<Krishean> it is not the computer
<tarnold> ok
<coreymon77> tarnold: what is the ip adress of your printer?
<carutsu> scuse me, where can i get the multimedia codecs for Kubuntu.. i find them for ubuntu
<dawn> ok
<stdin> NDPTAL85: it's up to personal preference, I like TBird, others like KMail, some like Evolution. Try them out and see what you like best
<Sanne> Krishean: what kde theme do you use?
<coreymon77> tarnold: do you know ir
<carutsu> but i want to play an mpg video
<coreymon77> it*
<tarnold> 192. 168.0.109
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> so
<Krishean> ive changed the theme a bunch of times
<Krishean> it dosen't seem to matter what theme
<coreymon77> tarnold: what printer?
<tarnold> an HP 2710 all in one
<Krishean> its the window color configuration dialog
<stdin> carutsu: Kubuntu IS Ubuntu, just with KDE instead of Gnome, all the packages are the same
<Krishean> well
<Sanne> Krishean: that sounds really weird. I used the html color entry multiple times.
<Krishean> yeah
<coreymon77> tarnold: okay, so, go to the kde add printer wizrd
<Krishean> i can use everything else fine
<Krishean> but when i try the color config it does that
<coreymon77> Krishean: do you have window shadowing on?
<carutsu> stdin no
<Krishean> im not shure
<Krishean> where do i check that?
<coreymon77> Krishean: cause that could be the problem
<Krishean> titlebar shading?
<Krishean> gradient
<Krishean> w/e
<stdin> carutsu: what do you mean "no", what are you saying no to?
<carutsu> stdin the codecs for gnome are for totemo or something... but i use kafeine
<coreymon77> Krishean: do you have shading enabled?
<carutsu> stdin sorry i was typing
<Krishean> i don't know
<Krishean> coreymon77: how do i check?
<stdin> carutsu: have you looked at the help page for installing codecs?
<carutsu> stdin: yep
<carutsu> they are for xine
<coreymon77> tarnold: wait 2 secs and ill continue with you
<carutsu> the strange is i can play mp3 but no mpg
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> thanks
<carutsu> stdin i use kfeine and those are for totem... :S
<aleska> gnome user here, but currently trying out kde and really impressed so far!
<carutsu> aleska i love KDE
<aleska> is nautilus' replacement in kde konquerer?
<Eagle_101> does xchat work in kubuntu?
<bxnp> aleska: use dolphin instead of konqueror this will allso be the default filemanager in kde4
<Admiral_Chicago> Eagle_101: ya
<aleska> yes xchat does...I'm using it now
<stdin> carutsu: totem can use either the xine engine, or the gstreamer one, which engine you have installed depends on what you install, but you can just use the command on the help page to grab them all
<Eagle_101> if so how come sudo apt-get install xchat not work
<coreymon77> tarnold: anyways
<Eagle_101> sorry :S
<coreymon77> tarnold: have you opened the kde add printer wizard?
<carutsu> i have kubuntu... what does kaffeine use? Xine?
<stdin> carutsu: "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui" should get you just about everything
<carutsu> err
<carutsu> ok
<tarnold> ok so amarok doesn't play MP3's and i hit add mp3 support and adept fetched the packages and i still got teh same messages
<Eagle_101> and xchat? by any chance something else required?
<tarnold> coreymon77: yes ive KDE add printer wizard open
<bxnp> aleska: have you heard about dolphin
<stdin> tarnold: have you restarted amarok after you installed the codec?
<coreymon77> tarnold: okay, so, choose the network printer (tcp/ip) option
<tarnold> stdin: nope
<stdin> tarnold: yeah, you need to do that :)
<derek_> is there any way that you can see whats going on during boot, like f2 for other distrobutions during boot...?
<tarnold> coreymon77: ok,   did that
<aleska> is dolphin something I would apt-get, or should it already be installed?
<Krishean> so how do i check for this window shading thing?
<carutsu> stdinalthough is very weird i downloaded a library and i can play mp3 for example... and wmv but something failed when i tried to open a mpg
<derek_> because my computer wont boot
<tarnold> stdin: how do i restart it, it just goes to the system tray
<stdin> tarnold: right click it (in the system tray), choose Quit
<aleska> bxnp: I haven't heard of dolphin
<coreymon77> tarnold: do you see the box that says "printer address:"?
<tarnold> stdin: ok now what>
<tarnold> coreymon77: yes
<coreymon77> tarnold: enter your printers ip adress into that
<stdin> tarnold: then just start it up again, and it should work
<coreymon77> tarnold: and then press next
<tarnold> stdin: ok
<carutsu> stdin... when i boot my pc, it says that there are diferences betwen the sector of /dev/hda1 and its backu the point is is my windows partition i dont want it to check it anymore, how do i turn that of or at least stop it from cheking it... it takes quite some time...
<Eagle_101> ideas on why it can't find xchat?
<Krishean> shade sorted column in lists?
<tarnold> coreymon77: ok adding ip address now
<tarnold> tryign to multitask wiht printer, set up amarok and talk to grandparents
<coreymon77> tarnold: once you press next, the select driver page will show up
<tarnold> coreymon77:  what port?
<coreymon77> tarnold: all you need is the ip adress
<stdin> carutsu: if the line for that partition has something like "0 1", change it to "0 0"
<tarnold> coreymon77: alright hitting next now then
<bxnp> well aleska this will be the future anyway take a look at http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/deskje1.png
<coreymon77> tarnold: what printer is it again?
<stdin> carutsu: (in /etc/fstab) sorry :)
<aleska> bxnp: thx, will do...is it in repositories?
<BluesKaj> I hope dolphin has the option to sort files by type , which it doesn't do now
<tarnold> coreymon77: said no printer found at this IP address/printer'
<carutsu> stdin lol, i was just wbout to ask
<MetaBookfoziS> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tarnold> an HP photosmart 2710 all in one printer
<coreymon77> tarnold: are you sure that in the correct ip?
<bxnp> yes but that is an old version
<MetaBookfoziS> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpPrinterInstallationAndMaintenanceDapperw
<bxnp> i would download the source and compile it yourself
<MetaBookfoziS> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpPrinterInstallationAndMaintenanceDapper
<MetaBookfoziS> sorry
<MetaBookfoziS> so where i found this in kubuntu
<MetaBookfoziS> ?
<carutsu> stdin: what will that do? ot better asked what does that mean?
<BluesKaj> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<tarnold> should be...i see an IP address  under HP network configuration page under General Information
<bxnp> yes 0.6 is the old version aleska
<bxnp> you dont have the sidebar with 0.6
<coreymon77> tarnold: did you check the network config page on the printer
<carutsu> stdin it has 0 1, so i change it to 0 0?
<stdin> carutsu: the 1st number doesn't do much, but the 2nd number decides the order that a filesystem is checked, setting it to "0" means don't check it
<tarnold> where would that be?
<stdin> carutsu: yeah, to 0 0
<eMaX> stdin thanks that wasit
<coreymon77> tarnold: does your printer have its own little lcd screen?
<carutsu> stdin thanks i always like to know what i'm doing
<stdin> eMaX: isn't it annoying when there isn't an init script :P
<tarnold> yes it doess
<stdin> carutsu: no problem :)
<coreymon77> tarnold: okay, press the setup button on the printer
<tarnold> ok
<igorjr> hey, i got still problems with samba
<tarnold> have to go over there, what am i looking for- so i don't have to make several small trips
<igorjr> if i just share the folder, i get the "guest" login
<igorjr> even though i haven't assigned a password
<coreymon77> tarnold: first press the setup button
<coreymon77> tarnold: then on the window that pops , scroll to "Network"
<igorjr> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<aleska> LOVING yakuake BTW!
<tarnold> ok
<tarnold> where about for network...?
<coreymon77> tarnold: then in the network menu
<Eagle_101> Ok, what is wrong with this command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9022/ < error loading xchat for some reason
<coreymon77> tarnold: click on "View Network Settings"
<bxnp> yes yakuake is great
<bxnp> but aleska how long did you use gnome and why did you switch to kde
<coreymon77> tarnold: then on the network seetings page, scroll to "view Wired Summary"
<coreymon77> tarnold: on that page, there should be an ip address
<unholyskorn> omg kubuntu is a piece of crap
<Flying_Eagle> oh yea
<stdin> Eagle_101: make sure you have the universe repository enabled
<coreymon77> tarnold: put that ip address that is shown into the printer adress box on the kde printer wizard
<Eagle_101> and how do you do that (I'm giving this info to an absolute newbie so a command line command would be nice)
<aleska> bxnp: used gnome for about a year.  had no real qualms.  frankly was just curious to see how the otherside lived ;-)
<tarnold> ok
* Eagle_101 is on xubuntu so.... yeah
<carutsu> stdin: anoter issue i though i had the version 9 of flash player
<coreymon77> unholyskorn: okay, what the hell, you come into the kubuntu irc channel just to say that kubuntu is a piece of crap
<coreymon77> unholyskorn: thats called trolling
<unholyskorn> yah it works like crap
<stdin> Eagle_101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu will tell you how
<unholyskorn> i just installed it and already adept wont run
<coreymon77> unholyskorn: if thats all you are here for, leave now
<Eagle_101> stdin, thanks
<coreymon77> unholyskorn: if you want support, ask your question politely
<aleska> bxnp: I changed the panel layouts to resemble something I was more used to...and now I'm thinking I really like this, especially these kde apps (amarok for starters!)
<carutsu> stdin: i can open youtube, hoever opening metacafe it says that cant be opened i tried installing the non-free but it says is for mozilla-like engines and i want to try Konqueror for a while, how can i fix this?
<unholyskorn> adept wont run, and admin mode wont run in computer settings
<tarnold> coreymon77:  ok well the IP on the printout summary is the same as on the lcd screen
<bxnp> lol, i dont use the specific kde apps like amarok
<Krishean> actually adept crashed on me once too
<coreymon77> unholyskorn: what do you mean wont run
<bxnp> it uses way to much resources, for just simple letting me enjoy music
<BluesKaj> unholyskorn, if you have problem these kind ppl will help, but with your attitude they might just let you stew for a while '
<aleska> no?  but amarok is so wonderful
<stdin> carutsu: Konqueror will use the mozilla plugin
<bxnp> xmms is enough for me
<aleska> ah
<unholyskorn> well, adept sits there with the loading icon then disapears
<bxnp> i dont look at amarok, i listen to music
<aleska> :)
<unholyskorn> and the admin mode i click it and it goes to a blank screen
<carutsu> stdin: thank you
<bxnp> and how nice it maybe looking its not my first priority :)
<stdin> carutsu: just make sure you have the bacports repository enabled, and install flashplugin-nonfree
<Sanne> bxnp: ha! another one :) I also love xmms.
<aleska> makes sense
<cecko> Hi all, what info should I submit with a bug report if my ThinkPad's wifi does not work sometimes? in kNetworkManager it shows no networks and WlanAssistant "No useable wireless devices found"
<coreymon77> unholyskorn: doesnt a window pop up asking you for a password?
<bxnp> my god, Sanne are you a male of female
<unholyskorn> nope
<bxnp> cause in holland sanne is a female name
<stdin> carutsu: flash9 is only in backports, it's version 7 in the normal universe repo
<Eyeless> cecko: is your networkcard on?
<carutsu> backports... ok
<carutsu> stdin: backports... ok
<slyfox> Where do I set how often Kmail should check for email ?
<coreymon77> unholyskorn: how long have you waited for the window to pop up
<cecko> I hope so, the HW switch does work only for BT
<Sanne> bxnp: in Germany also (but more a nickname of the full name). And I'm in Germany, so... ;)
<unholyskorn> minutes
<Eyeless> cecko: the lil green wifi logo below the screen
<cecko> Eyeless: it never lights, even when it's on
<Eyeless> because you can turn the wificard on and off with fn+f5 or something like that
<bxnp> kee, amnyway xmms is great however i have some strange redrawing problems when i run xmms
<aleska> I like the fact that amarok seems to work well in transferring files to my rockboxed iPod.  Does xmms have similar capabilties?
<stdin> carutsu: it will be a line that looks like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" in your sources list
<Sanne> bxnp: really? For me it's quite stable.
<bxnp> well xmms is stable
<cecko> Eyeless: Fn+F5 does not do anything either (the right combination)
<carutsu> stdin yep i already actived it
<bxnp> look i will give you a screenshot what happends to my other windows when i play music with xmms
<stdin> carutsu: just making sure :P
<Sanne> bxnp: ok
<Eyeless> cecko: hold on a sec ill check on my thinkpad
<joel> I have had lagging while moving the xmms window sometimes. But that was like six years ago.
<coreymon77> unholyskorn: and how does adept not work
<ComputerHermit> ello Iam on the fourm and I dont see wheir to post a new thread Iam on the new post why ?
<unholyskorn> already said why it doesnt work
<coreymon77> unholyskorn: be a little more specific\
<unholyskorn> it sits there with the loading icon near my cursor, and the loading adept in the taskbar
<ubuntu__> I'm having trouble installing on a brand new external hard drive. I get the error: "the ext 3 file system creation in partition #3 of SCS13 (0,0,0) sdb failed"  Can anyone help me?
<cecko> Eyeless: you wrote the right combo, in windows it works an lights alright, not in Kubuntu even though the wifi work 97% of time
<unholyskorn> then dissapears
<unholyskorn> and doesnt run, obviuosly
<unholyskorn> obviously*
<Eagle_101> by chance is it still in your list of processes?
<bxnp> http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/garba.png look sanne
<cecko> Eyeless: I've got Z60t
<carutsu> stdin thank you
<Eagle_101> unholyskorn, ?
<Sanne> bxnp: eeeek
<stdin> carutsu: you're welcome :)
<bxnp> yeah, you can say hat
<bxnp> that
<unholyskorn> what eagle?
<Sanne> bxnp: what if you try another window decoration style?
<bxnp> i have it allso when i use the program kaffeine
<unholyskorn> how else can i explain it
<Eagle_101> by chance is it still in your list of processes?
<unholyskorn> it sits there and doesnt load
<bxnp> dunno But i loke this decoration
<bxnp> loke
<carutsu> stdin: i've heard is a shame that they had to give it to us (the 9 flash plug in) however i think that is a good thing... it means they are taking seriously linux
<bxnp> like
<bxnp> sorry
<Eyeless> cecko: i got a t51 i think. anayway that key was the only thing i could think of. My wifi dies sometimes but toggling it on and off with fn+f5 usally fix that
<Sanne> bxnp: yes, sure, but just to see if it has anything to do with that specific style.
<MetaBookfoziS> cool under kubuntu i set up 1000tiems faster a hp printer than on windows
<unholyskorn> well im out, thanks for the help
<unholyskorn> guess i gotta uninstall it
<stdin> carutsu: it's a shame we had to wait so long, we had to wait from version 7 to version 9
<Sanne> bxnp: it's a nice style, btw. Which one is it?
<bxnp> oh i understand, well no i have it allso with other window decoration
<Sanne> ah
<carutsu> stdin: well that's true
<stdin> ComputerHermit: which forum are you on?
<Eagle_101> underdog5004, did you check your list of processes?
<cecko> Eyeless: any idea what info|konsole output I should submit with the bug?
<bxnp> dunno let me look
<Sanne> ok
<Eagle_101> gah
<Eagle_101> unholyskorn, did you check your list of processes
<Eyeless> cecko: id try and ask in the forums before submitting a bugrepoert
<carutsu> stdin was a pleasure to talk to you, and thank you for your help
<stdin> carutsu: no peoblem, that's why I'm here :)
<cecko> Eyeless: alright, thx
<bxnp> Sanne: its suse2 windows decoration
<bxnp> suse2
<Eyeless> cecko: no need, i couldnt actuly help you :P
<mortici> brb
<carutsu> stdin i hopw we meet again, see you later (unfortunetly university homework cant made itself
<Sanne> bxnp: thanks, might try it :)
<stdin> carutsu: I'm normally here, see you later
<bxnp> kwin-style-suse2 to be exact
<bxnp> but you live in germany Sanne
<carutsu> stdin ;)
<Fizzbane> How do i check to see what hd my windows is installed in so i can add it to grub?
<popow> WHat is a good *nix replacement for MS Project? Preferably a KDE thing? Kplato seems a bit weird
<bxnp> then its very late overthere
<joel> bxnp: Is that graphic error driver-related?
<ComputerHermit> lol I got it
<Sanne> bxnp: yes, I was born here ;) And I'm a night owl.
<ComputerHermit> Iam very tired
<ComputerHermit> hahah
<bxnp> hi joel to be honest i dont know, i might be, but i get it when i play music with xmms or with kaffeine
<Sanne> bxnp: looks nice, that style, thanks for the tip
<bxnp> what do you think it is joel
<bxnp> Np Sanne
<Fizzbane> is there a partition thingy on linux i can use to look at my partions?
<joel> bxnp: Maybe you could try change resolution or, if you dare do some x configuration: Try vga or vesa driver.
<bxnp> sanne www.postproductie.nl/burningman/firefox.png icons look at the lower part of the screen
<bxnp> let me look at my x configuration
<bxnp> one sec
<userund> Fizzbane: qtparted or gparted
<joel> bxnp: I have something similar with SLAX on some computers I sit with.
<userund> Fizzbane: or of course fdisk
<igorjr> fuck this
<igorjr> i 'm so goddam angry
<Fizzbane> how do i use them?
<Sanne> bxnp: pretty
<igorjr> i add a user at samba, assign a password and then he disappeas
<nalioth> igorjr: your language will not help you, please be civil
<igorjr> sorry
<userund> Fizzbane: well, you have to install them if they aren't already.  fdisk is installed by default, so you can go to a terminal and type fdisk
<Eagle_101> hey Saga-Linux :D
<Saga-Linux> Hey
<Fizzbane> ok
<Eagle_101> hope these folks can help
<joel> bxnp: I'd try xrandr first, before fiddling with xorg.conf
<bxnp> well joel i cant change the resolution cause this is the hights resolution and dont want to do 800x600 but i could try vesa
<Saga-Linux> I'm having trouble setting Firefox as my default browser on kubuntu
<bxnp> does vesa do 1024x768
<Saga-Linux> Currently it uses Konqueror - but I tried using Firefox's settings, but it doesn
<joel> try xrandr to set it to a diffrent just for a while.
<Fizzbane> i typed fdisk and all i got was examples
<Saga-Linux> doesn't do anything...
<bxnp> i am on a laptop joel
<coreymon77> igorjr: watch the language
<joel> bxnp: Yeah... so? Will it not work?
<igorjr> oh well
<userund> Fizzbane: type sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda (or sda if you have a sata drive)
<Fizzbane> i want to check my sata drive. does it matter if its mounted?
<userund> no
<joel> bxnp: I dont know your computer, but I was under ipression even laptops could display other resolutions than the optimal.
<bxnp> yes one sec
<userund> Saga-Linux: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<kmi> hi... I can't find anywhere, how can I change the resolution of my kubuntu console (alt-f1)?
<Fizzbane> Ok, how do i add my windows to grub?
<userund> !grub | Fizzbane
<ubotu> Fizzbane: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Saga-Linux> Thanks userund
<joel> bxnp: I dont suggest you change permanently, only to see if the corruptions occur on more than your standard res.
<joel> :)
<bxnp> how can i yes :) i am lookig how to change it whit xrandr
<bxnp> never used it
<mortici> wth how come normal users can't acces my windows partition :/
<posingaspopular> permissions
<intelikey> umask=
<coreymon77> mortici: ntfs right?
<mortici> should i set the options to users,ro and not defaults
<mortici> coreymon77: yes
<coreymon77> mortici: well, there you go
<mortici> ok :P
<mortici> lol
<intelikey> no permissions on M$ fs's
<Fizzbane> how do i save the menu.lst?
<mortici> intelikey: ???
<coreymon77> mortici: my suggestion is to chop off a bit of space from your laregest hard drive
<coreymon77> and format it as fat32
<coreymon77> thats what i did
<mortici> nah i got the drive split in two
<coreymon77> i use it as a shared os storage drive
<mortici> 320gb's for the win :D
<igorjr> mortici: can you help me please
<bxnp> oke joel
<bxnp> i am at 800x600 no lets open xmms to see if it happends again
<igorjr> mortici: i just don't get it
<joel> bxnp: yay, good luck :)
<intelikey> umask=022
<bxnp> yes i have it again
<joel> doh
<Fizzbane> 500gb external FTW
<igorjr> mortici: in the share modus i'm able to browse the shared folders, but i can't access them, i get a guest-login window
<mortici> igorjr: whats the issue?
<igorjr> mortici: i can't add users though, cause the get deleted again
<joel> bxnp: Well, I'd try vesa to rule out the possibility anyway. But do take a backup on the config file if you do attempt it.
<Fizzbane> how do i add grub and dont send me those links again cuz i have read them and they dont help. so far i have "title windows, root (sda1)" what else do i have to type in?
<joel> bxnp: This weekend, I didnt >_<
<mortici> igorjr: i just used the right click method on a folder
<mortici> then made it a windows share
<bxnp> no problem i have allways a live cd, besides that when i edited a file with vi it does the backup file automaticly
<mortici> i didn't use a password/username
<bxnp> atleast in my configuration
<intelikey> Fizzbane chainloader+1 boot
<Fizzbane> all one line?
<intelikey> 2 lines
<Fizzbane> type it out as you would in the terminal
<Fizzbane> cuz i am not following
<joel> bxnp: Hehe, yeah. Well suffice to say, I did many incremental changes. (automatic backup is only so good.)
<dell190> i have a problem with Kubuntu looking for a file Resolv.conf, and when i try to put it in the directory is says that access is denied, anyone know how to get around this ??
<intelikey> chainloader+1
<intelikey> boot
<intelikey> duh
<joel> In the end, I discovered it was other bugs. Yeeehhcs! took me four hours.
<bxnp> change the permissions of that file dell190
<Fizzbane> im new at linux, i have done alot of work in DOS though, but thank you
<dell190> when i try to.. it also says Denied...
<igorjr> mortici: doesn't work for me
<bxnp> oke let me test it joel maybe you could help dell190 with a little permission problem
<Fizzbane> How do i save the menu.lst for grub now?
<bxnp> while i do a reboot into my new vesa driver
<joel> dell190: try:  -->      ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<intelikey> dell190 don't change the permissions.   use sudo to write it.
<dell190> ok i am new to this, so i really dunno what yall are talkin bout
<intelikey> joel /etc/* should not be world writable.
<intelikey> !sudo | dell190
<ubotu> dell190: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> !kdesu | dell190
<ubotu> dell190: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<NixHex> hey, has anyone experienced a 64bit kernel being installed onto a 32bit OS, or vice versa? cause I just experienced that last night--today
<intelikey> NixHex 32bit in a k8 box is common.
<joel> dell190: What are you trying to do? Put the file in what directory?
<Fizzbane> How do i save the menu for grub that i just edited in terminal?
<NixHex> intelikey: no, I installed 32bit edgy, when I updated everything, the kernel ended up as the 64bit kernel
<dell190> ECT directory... the KPPP said it needs it
<intelikey> Fizzbane if you didn't edit as root you save it to your home dir and sudo cp it over then chown it to root
<Fizzbane> i edited as root
<intelikey> then just save it.
<Fizzbane> HOW?
<intelikey> what editor ?
<joel> dell190: name servers can be added via kde control center (at least my version)
<Fizzbane> the konsole terminal
<joel> oops... sorry.
<joel> forgot to scroll down.
<intelikey> konsoe is not an editor
<intelikey> konsole even
<Fizzbane> ....i typed stuff in it......
<intelikey> Fizzbane what did you type in ?
<intelikey> if i don't know what editor you are using i can't tell you how to use it can i
<Fizzbane> im in the konsole
<igorjr> mortici: it worked now, my bad....
<igorjr> we'll, i fought against my own stupidity
<igorjr> well..
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: What did you type?
<Fizzbane> i typed in title windows, root (sda1), chainloader+1,boot
<intelikey> ok this is going no where. Fizzbane when you graduate primary grammer  we'll talk.
<userund> Konsole is only a program to access a shell.  You have to use a command-line editor like nano or vim to EDIT files from the Konsole
<igorjr> is windows xp able to handel ext3 ?
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Are you trying to change a grub entry or fix a resolv.conf problem?
<igorjr> handle..
<intelikey> Fizzbane if you put those strings in a konsole  you have done nothing.
<jhutchins> igorjr: Not natively, no.
<Fizzbane> i typed in sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst to access the menu. I am trying to edit Grub to include my windows installation.
<jhutchins> igorjr: There are ext3 drivers available.  Use at your own risk.
<intelikey> except seen some interesting  bash: error messages.
<igorjr> jhutchins: thank you
<intelikey> Fizzbane ok  nano
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: You are using the nano editor.
<userund> Then you used nano.  Ctrl+X saves with nano.  It's at the bottom of the screen.....
<Admiral_Chicago> ctrl + 0 does
<Fizzbane> it says control+x is exit
<Admiral_Chicago> Ctrl + X exits, asks to sawe if there have been edits
<intelikey> Fizzbane at the bottom of the nano screen there is a command key....   the  ^ means hold the [ctrl]  key down and press....
<jhutchins> igorjr: Using fat32/vfat is the most common way to share partitions between Windows & Linux.
<userund> well, if you've made changes it asks to edit.  how I always use it
<Fizzbane> i know that intel
<joel> okay, here's how to do it from a console providing you dont have it yet: su -c 'echo "nameserver 123.123.123.123" >> /etc/resolv.conf'
<Fizzbane> so Ctrl+O saves?
<intelikey> Fizzbane and just above that there is an information line that will ask you questions as you give commands.
<joel> dell190: of course you need to change the ip adress to your nameserver.
<joel> :)
<intelikey> Fizzbane yes.
<Fizzbane> ok
<Fizzbane> The terminal came up with the file name and i clicked enter to save. It says wrote 153 lines. Did i do everything correctly?
<joel> dell190: ...in the previous example (forgot to tag it with your name)
<userund> Fizzbane: well, if you didn't, I hope you made a backup
<intelikey> how should we know ?  you're the one looking at it.
<Fizzbane> im also the new linux user
<Fizzbane> I guess ill test it and see if it worked.
<dell190> isn't possible to drag and drop it in that folder??
<intelikey> it wrote what is in the buffer all 153 lines to the file listed in the information line
<Sanne> Fizzbane: you can paste your menu.lst to the pastebin so we can have a look first, if you want. Paste it to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Fizzbane> how do i paste in that?
<igorjr> jhutchins: yeah, i prepared it that way, i was just wondering, whether i was able to use the linux-partitions too
<userund> !pastebin | Fizzbane
<ubotu> Fizzbane: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Sanne> Fizzbane: you can open it in a graphical editor with the command: kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fizzbane> ok...
<Sanne> Fizzbane: then just copy the text and paste it to the website.
<intelikey> igorjr there is a e2fsexplorer.exe for M$ that can read from ext# fs's as long as they are in normal partitions.   but it's kinda like linux writing to ntfs.   should be used readonly or with extreem caution.
<Fizzbane> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9030/ there it is
<Sanne> Fizzbane: the only thing you edited is the last entry for windows?
<Fizzbane> and the hiddenmenu
<joel> dell190: No, it should not be unless you are running as root via "kdesu"
<intelikey> (sda1) <<< unless that is in /boot/grub/devices  i don't think that will work.
<igorjr> intelikey: thx
<dell190> ok i will try the thing you gave me  BRB
<Fizzbane> how do i add it to the /boot/grub/devices?
<bxnp> joel: well it did not change anything
<intelikey> should be something like (hd1,0)
<bxnp> anyway, i learned already to live with it
<Fizzbane> (sda1) is the hd that my windows is on
<bxnp> maybe when i do a new installation of kubuntu it will go away
<Fizzbane> (hd0) is where linux is
<igorjr> even though linux tends to make me crazy, i like the attitude of you guys
<intelikey> yes but grub doesn't use real addressing.
<Sanne> Fizzbane: I can paste you the lines I used when I had Windows 98, maybe you can adapt it to your situation.
<bxnp> cause this is kubuntu edgy from breezy
<bxnp> so maybe there went something wrong in the proces joel
<Fizzbane> (hd0,0) is linux sorry
<intelikey> so look in /boot/grub/devices   and see if there is a listing for (hd1,0)
<Sanne> Fizzbane: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9031/
<joel> bxnp: Ah, yeah. There's hope. :)
<Fizzbane> Sanne: my linux and windows are on different hds
<intelikey> yes.  so look and see
<Fizzbane> how do i open /boot/grub/devices?
<Sanne> Fizzbane: still, there are differences I don't know if they are important. And sda is not what grub uses, listen to intelikey :)
<joel> uh, wait a minute now. Does kubuntu not set a root password by default?
<saw2434> Hey, I just bought an external Hard Drive that I want to install kubuntu on.  It's is preformatted as a FAT32 system which I believe Ubuntu can't be installed on.  Can I convert it to NTFS when I install kubuntu or do I need to do it in Windows?
<intelikey> Fizzbane cat /boot/grub/devices  in the konsole
<shahid> hi does anyone know if there is a Mepis channel?
<intelikey> joel no
<intelikey> !root | joel
<ubotu> joel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<joel> crap, I just used su to help dell190.
<jhutchins> saw2434: First, you actually can install linux on fat32, but it's not usually a good idea.  Second, installing it on NTFS would require quite a bit of custom work.
<Fizzbane> I keep getting "file not found"
<intelikey> Fizzbane is there a listing in the devices*     add *
<saw2434> jhutchins: So what kind of custom work?
<jhutchins> saw2434: The preferred filesystem for k/ubuntu is a unix filesystem known as ext3.
<saw2434> ok
<intelikey> seems like it is  devices.list  or some such...
<jhutchins> saw2434: You'd have to set up the installer's kernel to have write access to NTFS filesystems, among other things.
<charlie5> hi folks ... just updated kubu and my external usb drives are no longer being mounted ... would this be a general prob, or a problem local to my setup ?
<Fizzbane> oh now you tell me
<saw2434> jhutchins: So should I be able to use Gparted to just format it to ext3?
<intelikey> grub is too weak to boot my system so i can't look and see...
<intelikey> it's all from memory.
<jhutchins> saw2434: I think that's what the installer uses.
<Fizzbane> nice memory
<intelikey> you'll get old some day.
<jhutchins> saw2434: Could use cfdisk or fdisk.
<Fizzbane> haha not for along time
<jhutchins> saw2434: and mkfs.
<Fizzbane> for a long time*
<intelikey> sooner than you think
<Fizzbane> I'm 14
<intelikey> sooner than you think
<jhutchins> intelikey: lilo?
<intelikey> jhutchins yeah
<saw2434> jhutchins: yeah, however when I first tryed doing it (with a brand new preformatted in Fat32 HD) I got an error saying the ext3 file system creation in partition 3 of SCS13 ... failed.
<Fizzbane> I just want to boot windows!
<saw2434> jhutchins: are those linux programs?
<VanessaE> anyone over here know much about using X in 8bpp mode?
<Sanne> Fizzbane: I would just try my entries, according to the grub manual you need the three lines: 1. rootnoverify (your_hd) 2. makeactive 3. chainloader +1
<intelikey> so is there a listing for the disk ?
<jhutchins> saw2434: Yes.  The DOS fdisk won't work with non-MS filesystem types.
<Fizzbane> cat /boot/grub/devices does not work
<jhutchins> saw2434: If I were doing it manually, I would use fdisk to change the partition type, then I would use mkfs to "format" it.
<intelikey> VanessaE !i  but i have used that  256 colour.
<jhutchins> saw2434: I would also make it all one partition, but that's just my preference.
<saw2434> jhutchins: alright... so I do those in windows?
<VanessaE> is it normal to only get what looks like 7bpp (128ish colors) with a StaticColor visual?
<jhutchins> saw2434: You'll either need a boot disk or you'll need to install a bootloader on your default boot drive.
<Fizzbane> I'll be back in a bit. I need some supper.
<saw2434> jhutchins: ok
<jhutchins> saw2434: I would boot the the Live CD.
<saw2434> jhutchins: so they're linux then
<jhutchins> yes.
<jhutchins> (There aer a few BIOSes that allow you to pick your boot device, that's another possibility.)
<saw2434> jhutchins: So when I boot from the live CD, how would I use Fdisk?
<intelikey> VanessaE yes it is.  looks pretty krappy.
<VanessaE> shit.
<VanessaE> how do I fix it?
<intelikey> at least when i used it...       go to 15 bit mode  :)
<VanessaE> can't
<intelikey> then i don't know.
<VanessaE> running wine to run an 8bpp app :)
<intelikey> and it wont run in an 15bit env ?
<b-rad> good evening everyone :)  has anyone found a solution for no audio for an intel HD audio chipset?  I've tried everything in the forums to no avail....
<jhutchins> saw2434: you open a console, sudo fdisk /dev/XXX, where XXX is the device you want.
<VanessaE> haven't tried 15 bpp yet
* VanessaE tries just for giggles
<saw2434> jhutchins: so I think mine was sdb
<jhutchins> saw2434: Most likely the USB drive will be /dev/sda as long as you don't have SCSI or SATA drives.
<intelikey> i'd try it.   15 is pretty flexable   works where 16 wont.
<saw2434> jhutchins: My computers (win xp) hard drive was sda
<jhutchins> saw2434: Then it'll be the next one, /dev/sdb.
<VanessaE> nope, no good
<VanessaE> it explicitly wants 8bpp
<saw2434> jhutchins: ok, so I boot of the kubuntu live cd, and then open a console and type "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"?
<intelikey> then use 8 and hope for someone that knows....
<intelikey> ;/
<VanessaE> heh
<VanessaE> well thanks just the same :)
<jhutchins> saw2434: fdisk -l will show you the current drives and partitions.
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> sudo fdisk -l
<jhutchins> saw2434: You might try sudo cfdisk, fdisk is a bit opaque.
<intelikey> as user sometimes shows nothing.
<jhutchins> saw2434: cfdisk has menus.
<saw2434> jhutchins: ok
<jhutchins> intelikey: I presume fdisk and cfdisk are both available on the CD?
<intelikey> yes should be.
<intelikey> were as of dapper
<compilerwriter> Is it possible to specify that you will allow any host on a network to use a given box for an x session?  IE 192.168.0.*
<compilerwriter> brb
<jhutchins> gtg
<VanessaE> I'd keep googling for this (been at it for hours now) but I'm running out of ideas for search terms that might give me something other than source code snippets :)
<bxnp> tcpwrappers compilerwriter
<saw2434> jhutchins: thanks for your help
<pete> adept crashed on me - now when i try to bring it back up it says something else is using the processes.....   how can i get it working again?
<intelikey> compilerwriter i think ranges.  [0-255]     but i'm network illiterate
<stdin> !aptfix | pete
<ubotu> pete: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ODC> Hey there, I'm a *nix newbie and am installing Kubuntu for the first time, can someone help me?
<userund> !ask | ODC
<ubotu> ODC: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<compilerwriter> intelikey: Can a person get away with specifying it in the kdmrc as I have proposed?
<bxnp> compilerwriter: http://www.clug.org/presentations/security/tcpwrappers.html
<ODC> okay, I burned the iso, put it in the cd tray, it loaded the Kubuntu menu and I selected "Start or Install..."
<ODC> it went to a progress bar for a bit, but not its just a black screen with a white blinking cursor
<ODC> is it still installing?
<shahid> Does anyone know of a SimplyMepis Help Channel like this one?? Whether one exists/?
<compilerwriter> I should also say I am doing it via xdmcp I guess.
<stdin> shahid: tried #simplymepis   ?
<compilerwriter> brb
<intelikey> ODC never has started installing anything.   the graphic user interface on the liveCD has failed you.
<shahid> nope didnt try that thanks will now
<ODC> oh... so what do I do?  Try again?
<intelikey> !alternate | ODC
<ubotu> ODC: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Thehound666> Hello. I am getting upset with my isp dropping my connections less than 1 second several times a day and having to type commands to reconnect all my ssh sessions. Any way to automate reconnects?
<shahid> stdin nobody in there :(
<stdin> ODC: you could try loading in Safe Graphics mode, an option on that menu you saw at boot
<napsterman> hi. i dont know whats wrong but i cant for the life of me understand how to run kismet at all ive used adept to install it. if i cant get it too work i might go back to xp-pro if i cant get this resolved. can some please tell me what im doing wrong?
<ODC> okay, I think it was the liveCD, yeah okay I"ll try the safe graphics mode
<ODC> running to other room to try brb
<pete> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intelikey> that "For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD. "  <<< is so lame.
<pete> lmao
<stdin> shahid: maybe ask in the main mepis room, #mepis
<intelikey> but why not it !worksforme so you should all use it.
<joel> dell190: How's it going?
<shahid> awesome thanks
<Thehound666> my hand is starting to fall off at typing ssh blah blah blah on every disconnect
<pete> ok, im trying the latest 'alpha' install disk, and adept brings up this window that says debconf, asking me to insert an integer between -20 and 19.... what gives?
<shahid> stdon how do i add mepis channel or any other channel for that matter to favourite channels?
<shahid> stdin* woops
<stdin> shahid: in what client ?
<ODC> okay, I selected the safe graphics mode option, its sitting at the blue bar bouncing back and forth
<shahid> konversation
<intelikey> ODC how much ram ?
<shahid> <stdin> konversation
<joel> dell190: I need to get to bed. And I forgot that kubuntu does not use 'su' but 'sudo'
<ODC> interlikey: 1 GB
<joel> dell190: revised command for sudo: sudo sh -c "echo nameserver xx.xx.xxx.xx >> /etc/resolv.conf"
<Thehound666> actually the hack for that is give root a password and do sudo su root
<intelikey> well that's not the problem.
<joel> replace xxxx with correct numbers, and use your password for auth.
<stdin> shahid: File -> Server List -> (Choose the server) Edit -> Auto join channels, Add
<ODC> okay follow up, I'm going to be installing WoW, I got the directions to install it in Ubuntu and it says to use WINE.  Does it come installed or is Kubuntu a similar thing?
<shahid> ahh thank u
<intelikey> ODC i still say get the alternate.   use the text mode installer.
<stdin> joel, dell190: easier to just to "echo nameserver xx.xx.xxx.xx | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf"
<ODC> okay, so install Kubuntu and then WINE?
<intelikey> ODC wine is not installed by default.  but is avalable.
<ODC> gotcha, thanks
<pete> ODC- that should work but be warned - a lot of people have been banned doing what you are trying to do
<joel> stdin: Is it? :)
<Fizzbane> How can i open up grubs devices?
<intelikey> pete ?
<pete> yes?
<stdin> joel: yeah, rather than sudo -c "echo this and that >> some place"
<intelikey> banned for trying to install ?
<ODC> wtf okay it just failed in safe graphics mode
<ODC> what now?
<pete> you know, i might have not known what you were talking about, I assume WoW is World of Warcraft
<stdin> joel: plus you'll have yo escape charactors if you want to add other ones to a file, like a >, # or "
<intelikey> use the alternate install CD.....
<Thehound666> is my question in some FAQ somewhere or something? is that why no replies?
<napsterman> oh and btw im runing kubuntu on a dell inspiron 1200 with 30gb hd and 1gb ram. so far i like linux the bat life is longer and lots of diff programs to run . but im new to linux.
<intelikey> pete probably.   but why would anyone be banned for trying to install/run that ?
<pete> if it is, the blizzard servers think that their game running through wine violates user agreements and ban the users......... but sorry if you were talking about something else
<joel> stdin: I dont really see any difference, you cant do echo >>
<Thehound666> many MMO ban you for any sort of mod
<ODC> yeah I am talking about WoW
<joel> stdin: err.. well okay, it work.
<intelikey> oh.  a server ban.   i thought you meant an irc ban   ha ha at me.
<slyfox> does kopete file transfer work in msn ? It does nto for me .
<pete> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<joel> bah, I should have logged off. :)
<pete> awe shit ignore that
<ODC> crap okay so I need to burn a new cd
<pete> http://infernix.net/wowban/
<pete> theres a link to one case
<intelikey> ODC that would be the best way to install  imo.
<pete> http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/03/15/1334241
<pete> and another
<soda> wouldn't it be easier to packet shape and do some simple hacks running on an emulator?
<soda> speed hax for example?
<Fizzbane> what does adding "makeactive" to grub's menu do?
<userund> wine isn't an emulator.
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator    to be more specific
<stdin> was that: Wine Is Not an Emulator? :P
<Sanne> Thehound666: I guess nobody knows the answer to your question. Usually the nice people here answer, even if it is in an faq :)
<soda> w
<intelikey> Fizzbane sets the partition active   aka bootable.
<joel> stdin: sudo sh -c "echo '>_< ^_^ ' "
<joel> stdin: no escape characters yet :)
<stdin> joel: yeah, but you used a ', that's cheating :P
<Fizzbane> so i want to add that to the windows selection i just set up?
<intelikey> can't hurt anything.
<Fizzbane> ok thank you
<stdin> joel: tee is just nicer, as you don't need to run 3 shells
<Fizzbane> and i checked the devices and my sda1 was hd1
<joel> stdin: haha :) well... it's always nice to have different ways of doing the same thing. And with bash and c.o. there's 1000+ ways.
<ODC> pete: I had read that one, but it seems like it was probably the keyboard
<ODC> not WINE
<Hirvinen> Thehound666: For passwordless login: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH#head-f06532af79917a251e68c7ccf567cb5c399e0aba
<ODC> but thats not confirmed of course
<intelikey> i don't know for sure about grub  but lilo also supplies boot-as=0x80    # means make it c:
<Thehound666> password isn't the issue
<Thehound666> I just want it to reconnect upon disconnecting
<Thehound666> instead of me having to type commands in 10 windows
<Fizzbane> Well thank you intellikey. I am going to go see if i can boot windows now.
<pete> odc yeah i just read through it and that seems to be the case...  good luck man
<ODC> pete: thanks for the concern though, I appreciate the heads up
<intelikey> Fizzbane bet ya half of nothing it don't.  the error will be that (sda1) is invalid entry.
<Hirvinen> Thehound666: Instead of "ssh <target>" use "while true; do ssh <target>; sleep 5; done"
<Fizzbane> I changed the sda1 to hd1. Grub devices said sda1 is hd1
<intelikey> or until false ;do blah ;done
<Thehound666> I am sorry I fail to understand
<Sanne> Fizzbane: you need hd1,<partition_number>
<Thehound666> normally I must retype ssh -D port username@host
<intelikey> Fizzbane k it should work then.
<Thehound666> then password
<Fizzbane> hd1 and partition #?
<Hirvinen> Thehound666: Then you just type while true; do ssh -D port username@host; sleep 5; done
<Sanne> Fizzbane: look again at my sample, please, and adapt to your situation: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9031/
<intelikey> yes unless you want to pass the boot process off to sda and let the boot loader on that disk take over
<Thehound666> I just add that to the command when I login?
<intelikey> either will work
<ODC> okay, while I was downloading the alternate I ran the CD check, its coming up with a bunch of these errors towards the end:
<intelikey> Thehound666 what he is sujesting is to loop the ssh command.  so as soon as it closes it will respawn.
<Fizzbane> Im not sure if there is a boot loader on the other hd. and if there is it might not have the windows on it.
<ODC> Buffer I/O error on device hdd
<intelikey> ah a bad burn.
<intelikey> you made a coster
* intelikey has a stack of them.   uses for a door stop.
<compilerwriter> Alrighty then.  I guess my question should have been can a person specify any port on a given network in the /etc/kde3/kdm/Xaccess file like 192.168.0.* ?  Or is that some risky stuff?
<intelikey> ODC one tidbit of advice on installation iso  burn slowly.
<Fizzbane> The first partition on a hd would be (hd1,0) right?
<Hirvinen> Thehound666: Or use "until [[ $failed != 0 ] ]  ; do <ssh command>; failed=$?; done
<ODC> intelikey: Thanks will do that
<intelikey> correct Fizzbane
<Sanne> Fizzbane: yes, think so
<Fizzbane> thank you
<compilerwriter> intelikey: ODC:  That is the truth I had trouble with disks I burned until I finally burned them at something like 8x.
<Thehound666> can anyone pastebin me the exact way to do it say with port 1111 name anyone host 127.0.0.1 as an example if it's not too much trouble?
<Thehound666> I am poor learner
<Fizzbane> I am off to try out grub now. wish me luck.
<ArthurB> Hi everyone
<Hirvinen> Thehound666: Just replace <ssh command> with the command you use now.
<ArthurB> after some upgrades to feisty
<Sanne> Fizzbane: good luck :)
<ArthurB> I find that my lvm won't work anymore
<Fizzbane> thanks. bye
<compilerwriter> Break a leg Fizzbane
<ArthurB> if I boot from a livecd, all is fine, I can mount my lvm partitions in /dev/mapper
<intelikey> until false ;do ssh anyone@127.0.0.1:1111 ;sleep 3 ;done
<ArthurB> but the boot from grub goes fine
<ArthurB> until it says it can't find /dev/mapper
<intelikey> Thehound666 ^
<ODC> okay reburning at 20x now, less than half the speed as before
<ArthurB> anyone knows about that issue ?
<intelikey> 8x might even be good.
<compilerwriter> ODC Highly suggest you have more patience than that.
<ODC> okay well I'll try this cd since its already burning, if that doesn't work i'll do it even slower
<compilerwriter> ODC intelikey types correctly.
<ArthurB> I think mdamd messed things up
<intelikey> raid... yuch.
<compilerwriter> No biters on my Xaccess question?  I guess I shall just have to try it.
<intelikey> ArthurB cant find /dev/mapper  isn't a grub error.   initramfs.img maybe.
<ODC> okay trying the 20x burn wish me luck
<ArthurB> intelikey: looks like it from google
<intelikey> tre bon chance
<ArthurB> ok
<compilerwriter> !fr | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ArthurB> I tried update-initramfs -u
<ArthurB> and I get mdadm errors
<ArthurB> I mean warnings
<ArthurB> W: mdadm: unchecked configuration file: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<ArthurB> and so on
<bitmaker> i need un tutorial to create dc++ server with ubuntu
<bitmaker> plas hlp me
<ODC> yeah, that 20x didn't even boot
<hazard_> bitmaker, find some manual about the server software, and read it.
<ODC> 4x okay?
<aleska> could anyone tell me how, in konquerer, when browsing files to make a single left-click only select a file and not actually "launch" it?
<Thehound666> I tried it in Konsole and it opened up a session
<Thehound666> now it will reconnect when my isp has pms?
<Sanne> aleska: It's somewhere in System settings or KDE Control Center, I'll find it for you, sec.
<intelikey> ArthurB it's fstab/mount addressing.    /dev/mapper/* is the addressing for the / (root fs)  but in the initramfs.img there is no /dev/mapper/  so you need to either change the boot options to address the correct device or build an initramfs.img that includse /dev/mapper/* listings for the file system.
<stdin> aleska: Kmenu .> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse -> "Double-click to open files and folders"
<stdin> Sanne: found it
<Sanne> aleska: listen to stdin (thanks) :)
<intelikey> and mdadm is probably the root cause of the issue. yes.
<aleska> many thanks!
<Sanne> aleska: you're welcome
<ODC> okay burning at 4x
<aleska> well that was easy enough
<intelikey> might want to md5 that iso also ODC ...  8*|
<Sanne> aleska: :)
<ODC> I don't see that option
<ArthurB> intelikey:  do I *need* mdamd for lvm?
<intelikey> not unless you raid something or do append mounting.  as per order of questions
<intelikey> ArthurB is that sata drive ?
<aleska> I don't know if this is normal/expected, but I've noticed that my keyboards volumes control doesn't really work in kubuntu, but does under gnome.  Shows volume toggling between 0% and 10% only, yet sound doesn't actually change.  :-/
<aleska> anyone experienced this?
<ArthurB> intelikey: no
<ArthurB> intelikey: but whem I apt-get removed mdadm it remove lvm-common and lvm2 as well
<ArthurB> that's why I'm asking...
<ArthurB> also in /etc/fstab I have strange line with UUID=....
<intelikey> ArthurB this is not the "best" answer but it's a simular problem + work around. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=409595
<Sanne> ODC: md5sum is a unique checksum calculated for a file. There's an md5sum file in the ftp directory where you downloaded the iso. youwould then do: 'md5sum your_iso_file' to calculate the md5sum of your downloaded file and compare it with the corresponding entry in the md5sum file from the ftp directory. If it doesn't match, the iso is borked.
<ODC> Sanne: Ah thank you
<Sanne> ODC: np ;)
<intelikey> ok i'm out again.  see yous guys laters.
<Sanne> bye intelikey
<ODC> Sanne: How do I get the md5sum from windows?
<ODC> I have the one for the file before I burn
<ODC> just need a way to get it from the cd
<Sanne> ODC: oops. I guess you would need to look for a md5sum calculator for windows.
<doppelganger_> hi guys..  doesn't anyone here have vmware workstation installed as host
<Sanne> ODC: oh, from the cd?
<Flying_Eagle> dont the ubuntu-cds include a self-sanity-check you can choose when you boot em?
<doppelganger_> i need one file..  or just a pastebin on one config file, that's it
<ODC> Sanne: Correct, I'm burning it to CD, its almost done, I just need to get the MD5 of it and all I have is Windows
<Flying_Eagle> ODC, im quite sure, there is this sanity-check
<ODC> Flying_Eagle: Yes, but it takes quite a while and the first time I did it it took until the very end
<Sanne> ODC: there are md5sum files on the cd, but I guess that's what's the self test is for, it checks itself. So if you do the self check from the boot menu of the cd (if it boots), it will then test.
<ODC> sanne: k
<Sanne> ODC: if you want to check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded in Windows, you need a windows md5sum calculator.
<Flying_Eagle> ... it took till the end. i should have bet on that...
<ODC> k
<ODC> Flying_Eagle: Murphy's Law
<Flying_Eagle> :P
<Sanne> ODC: seems there are some: http://www.google.com/search?btnG=Google+Search&q=md5sum+windows
<stdin> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<stdin> ^^ includes windows instructions
<Sanne> I'm *always* forgetting the bot! thanks stdin.
<stdin> :)
<|Daisuke_Ido|> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Flying_Eagle> why are metallica making such good metal?
<ODC> alright, this one actually booted, i'm running the cd checker now
<|Daisuke_Ido|> offtopic, but are we thinking of the same metallica?
<Sanne> ODC: woot
<Flying_Eagle> maybe. i didnt find anything to this in the faq ;)
<Flying_Eagle> i just tuned in orion - and it just burst me away...
<aleska> any chance any of you have insights as to why my keyboard volume control doesn't seem to actually change sound volumes?  (btw - only used  KDE for a few days now)
<|Daisuke_Ido|> track name?
<Flying_Eagle> orion
<Flying_Eagle> like...
* Flying_Eagle is listening to "Orion" by Metallica on Master of puppets [Amarok] 
<Flying_Eagle> aleska, i dont, but perhaps the keyword "kmilo" plus the ubuntu-wiki may help you on
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> whats that file again
<|Daisuke_Ido|> okay, that's *really* old metallica, back when they did make good music
<coreymon77>  /etc/interfaces or something like that
<coreymon77> where the wifi settings are kept
<|Daisuke_Ido|> like...  1983 or somn
<ODC> awesome, cd check came out clean, its installing now
<Flying_Eagle> |Daisuke_Ido|, st.anger was for fun (like steal this album by SOAD) and the next one will just be amazingererizzleler
<Sanne> ODC: double woot!
<coreymon77> guys, where are the wifi interface settings kept
<aleska> Flying_Eagle: I'll check it out; thx!
<Flying_Eagle> coreymon77, /etc/network/interfaces
<Flying_Eagle> plus extra-shit in the /etc/network subdirs
<ODC> about how long is the kubuntu install?
<Flying_Eagle> depends on cd drive and hd
<coreymon77> auto ath0
<coreymon77> iface ath0 inet static
<coreymon77> address 192.168.1.67
<coreymon77> netmask 255.255.255.0
<coreymon77> gateway 192.168.1.1
<coreymon77> wireless-essid cohens
<coreymon77> wireless-key 1a1e28f24d
<coreymon77> does that mean it will start automatically
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<coreymon77> with boot
<Flying_Eagle> coreymon77, si
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> good
<Flying_Eagle> ODC, on this machine the copy-part of the install takes about a quarter hour
<Flying_Eagle> the complete install about half an hour - depending on the beta-status of the partitioning-tool ;/
<Flying_Eagle> compared to the hours i spend to hunt a fistful of shit during the winxp install i love linux-installs
<Flying_Eagle> even xandros ;)
<desi007> is there any application that will convert minidv to dvd just one touch without transferring 1st to HDD/
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> how od i install the newer java
<coreymon77> the one on the apt repos is out of date
<stdin> coreymon77: you mean version 6?
<coreymon77> i meant jre
<stdin> coreymon77: yeah, jre version 6?
<coreymon77> whatever the newest sun-jre is
<Sanne> night all
<stdin> coreymon77: just enable the backports repo
<stdin> coreymon77: and make sure you have multiverse in it too
<coreymon77> but thats java 5
<stdin> coreymon77: no, not in backports it isn't
<stdin> !info sun-java6-jre dapper-backports
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-0ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 6174 kB, installed size 14144 kB
<stdin> same for edgy too
<coreymon77> oh crap
<coreymon77> i dont have the backports repos
<coreymon77> what are they
<coreymon77> ?
<stdin> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
* stdin goes for coffee and a snack
<desi007> is there any application that will convert minidv to dvd just one touch without transferring 1st to HDD/
<computrius> I am having issues installing ndiswrapper.
<computrius> I installed ndiswrapper utils, and there were no errors
<computrius> did ndiswrapper -i <driver> successfull..
<computrius> no errors
<computrius> did ndiswrapper -m, good
<computrius> ndiswrapper -l good
<computrius> finally modprobe, and it works.. However, no interface ever shows
<pinoshaw> ola amigos
<computrius> and ideas?
<pinoshaw> tem algum brasileiro ai?
<computrius> for some reason usbcore seems to be claiming the ndiswrapper module
<computrius> dmesg |grep ndis outputs: "usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper"
<rbrunhuber> Can i configure konqueror that it does not rely on network manager for localhost?
<rbrunhuber> Can i configure konqueror that it does not rely on network manager for localhost?
<dewey> good day mates
<computrius> anyone have any clue what the issue could be?
<coreymon77> computrius: are you sure you needed to use ndkiswrapper, because if you dont have to, you shouldnt
<computrius> positive
<computrius> there were no drivers detected for my card
<computrius> dwl 520
<computrius> im kind of curious why usbcore would claim the module
<coreymon77> computrius: thats why i made sure i got a wireless card with an atheros chipset, they work automatically out of the box
<coreymon77> computrius: w/o ndis
<kubuntero> hi coreymon77
<coreymon77> kubuntero: hi
<computrius> perhaps, I had it working at one point under fedora
<computrius> but fedora isnt exactly a good solution if you dont want crap
<kubuntero> jhutchins: Hello :)
<coreymon77> computrius: lol
<coreymon77> kubuntero: you need something?
<Flying_Eagle> coreymon77, liked that one :D
<computrius> if I could do it without ndis, trust me, I would jump on it
<coreymon77> Flying_Eagle: ???
<kubuntero> coreymon77: Help
<ODC> alright, great news, Ubuntu is now installed.
<ODC> Kubuntu even
<Flying_Eagle> i almost suggested you to stick with fedora...
<ODC> Now... how do I install wine?
<ODC> WINE
<computrius> DDC: congratz, but installation is only 40% of the battle
<computrius> :)
<kubuntero> !wine | ODC
<ODC> oh god
<ubotu> ODC: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<swanfl> wine is in adept
<ODC> what now?
<ODC> I'm applying all the Adept stuff right now
<kubuntero> ODC: What are you trying to do?
<swanfl> or use sudo apt-get wine
<ODC> I didn't see WINE in it now
<coreymon77> kubuntero: what do you need?
<Flying_Eagle> ODC, what about reading?
<ODC> Kubuntero: Play WoW
<swanfl> do you have all the repositories?
<ODC> swanfl: dunno
<Flying_Eagle> youre asking already explained crap here the whole time
<computrius> agg.. why do I always have the rare problems that no-one else has or knows the solution to?
<coreymon77> computrius: believe me, you dont
<coreymon77> computrius: you wouldnt have believe my sound problems
<ODC> Flying_Eagle: Well, maybe to someone who plays in the environment the whole time, but as I've done none of it, the amount of info that you say is so easily readable, is in fact, not
<Flying_Eagle> there are a shitload of tutorials in the web, ODC
<kubuntero> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<swanfl> o hok
<kubuntero> coreymon77: still the same problem from early in the day
<computrius> funny, on fedora sound didnt work, wireless did
<Flying_Eagle> ODC, there is ubuntu.com with an incredible readable wiki
<computrius> now on ubuntu sound does work, wireless doesnt
<coreymon77> kubuntero: which was...
<coreymon77> kubuntero: remind me
<kubuntero> I want to mount the /home partition on my drive as the /home of the FHS used by the Live CD
* computrius crys
<Admiral_Chicago> Flying_Eagle: language please
<kubuntero> !language | Flying_Eagle
<ubotu> Flying_Eagle: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flying_Eagle> yes, i know
<coreymon77> kubuntero: okay
<Admiral_Chicago> i can tell you are frustrated but everyone gets frustrated. users looking for support, people giving support...etc.
<coreymon77> kubuntero: cant do that
<driggett> okay I'm back, using Konversation now
<coreymon77> kubuntero: what you can do is mount your /home directory to another location
<Flying_Eagle> Admiral_Chicago, i know. whether i am polite or quiet
<kubuntero> coreymon77: can I mount my / for use by the Live CD?
<coreymon77> kubuntero: nope
<computrius> are there drivers for prism based Wlan cards?
<coreymon77> kubuntero: but you cant mount it to a different location
<tarnold> hey im installing the gstreamer packages with adept- will they work with the defualt movie players and such?
<Flying_Eagle> computrius, yes
<tarnold> like kaffiene?
<coreymon77> kubuntero: follow these insctructions
<computrius> specifically dwl 520
<kubuntero> coreymon77: can I mount it somewhere else and make that my path?
<Flying_Eagle> i had prism 2 and prism54 working
<Flying_Eagle> latter with firmware
<coreymon77> kubuntero: not sure
<coreymon77> kubuntero: why would you need to?
<computrius> where do I get firmware?
<Flying_Eagle> if not supplied by ubuntu (like for acx) then in the web i suggest...
<coreymon77> kubuntero: ill help you moutn the partitions
<coreymon77> kubuntero: open a konsole window\
<computrius> either way apparently ubuntu doesnt come with prism drivers
<coreymon77> kubuntero: is one open?
<kubuntero> coreymon77: I can mount them the issue I'm having is that the live cd user is 999 and my UID is 1000
<Flying_Eagle> computrius, what about the "restricted modules"?
<kubuntero> I guess I can copy the config files over and change the UID :(
<coreymon77> kubuntero: i guess
<push2882> i tried to install ubuntu 6.06 lts (dapper drake) with original dvd and i get an error : unable to locate rsdp
<Flying_Eagle> i got a pc with orinoco/prism card and it worked out of the box, computrius
<coreymon77> kubuntero: if you can mount them, whats the problem
<push2882> and with kubuntu its the same thing
<kubuntero> coreymon77: I just told you :)
<computrius> hrrm
<computrius> maybe feisty is different
<computrius> I am looking in /lib/modules/....
<kubuntero> Argh I just locked my self out of sudo
<computrius> and nothing to the effect of prism
<kubuntero> Rebooting
<push2882> i tried to install ubuntu 6.06 lts (dapper drake) with original dvd and i get an error : unable to locate rsdp with kubuntu its the same thing somebody can help me
<push2882> i tried to install ubuntu 6.06 lts (dapper drake) with original dvd and i get an error : unable to locate rsdp with kubuntu its the same thing somebody can help me
<Flying_Eagle> computrius, i dont know the dwl 520, but if its a prism2-card then the driver is called orinoco
<dewey> is flash 9 available in kubuntu?
<Linux_Malay> Assalamualaikum w.b.t.
<Flying_Eagle> dewey, yes
<computrius> no errors with modprobe, but no device made either
<Flying_Eagle> push2882, lesson 1: when you get an error-message and dont know how to handle it: google for it
<Flying_Eagle> first hit should help
<Krishean> ok, this is probably a simple question, but why can't i install xmms-mp4 or xmms-flac with apt-get?
<dewey> Flying_Eagle, where is it?
<Flying_Eagle> i think in some experimental repository at least for dapper, dewey
<Krishean> its on the packages.ubuntu.com site, but it dosen't show up if i do dpkg -l 'xmms*'
<dewey> hmmm ok I am on edgy
<Flying_Eagle> Krishean, search per apt-cache search
<Flying_Eagle> i dont know why, but dpkg -l doesnt show you everything
<Krishean> apt-cache --help?
<Flying_Eagle> apt-cache search whatever
<Flying_Eagle> but apt-cache --help isnt uncorrect either ;)
<Krishean> niether of the packages show up
<Krishean> i get basically the same stuff as i get from dpkg
<Flying_Eagle> did you add the regarding repositories and if so, did you "apt-get update"?
<Krishean> i dunno how to add repositories
<Krishean> but i have done apt-get update
<Flying_Eagle> then read how you do that -> wiki
<Flying_Eagle> dude, i hope that the english wiki is compareable to the german one
<Krishean> as far as i have seen the wiki is confusing in english
<stdin> dewey: looking for flash 9?
<Flying_Eagle> lp.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<Flying_Eagle> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<Flying_Eagle> that should get you further, Krishean
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Flying_Eagle> okay... i searched for "repository" and got nothin useful
<tarnold> alright how do i play dvds?
<stdin> knowing the bot commands saves me tons of time :P
<tarnold> i added the restricted repositories but can't get casablanca to play
<Flying_Eagle> tarnold, why dont you just use kaffeine?
<tarnold> yesah
<tarnold> but its not working
<tarnold> says its encrypted
<stdin> tarnold: take a look at, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs you probably need libdvdcss2 (for protected disks)
<Flying_Eagle> libdvdcss
<tarnold> yes, but i though i had that- guess not, what do i need to do?
<sep1318> you may have it, but you need to extract it. or some other words that make a bit more sense.
<Flying_Eagle> first of all, youll probably need to break the law :(
<sep1318> take stdin's suggestion, and look at the webpage
<sep1318> hehe yeah, that too.
<stdin> Flying_Eagle: it's a stupid law anyway :P
<sep1318> but i'm not quite sure on where that does/n't apply
<sep1318> hehe.
<sep1318> i second that.
<Flying_Eagle> yes. but the gentleman who cracked the encryption got much trouble for his noble work
<sep1318> ah.
<tarnold> ok all reading the webpage
<sep1318> :)
<tarnold> i thought i enabled gstreamer in my package manager...what else is there to do?
<tarnold> im still confused
<wifioh> is there any way to force checkinstall into not using the packagename-version-release.deb syntax. i'd like checkinstall to use packagename-version.deb syntax instead
<albert> hi, i just had a strange crash. i installed edgy, did the security-updates and then my system froze
<albert> after that it wouldn't boot...
<Flying_Eagle> kernel panic?
<Flying_Eagle> can you boot an  older kernel version or sth?
<stdin> wifioh: it uses the debian standard (name_version-release_arch.deb), you could tho, set the release to be blank, and see if that works
<albert> yeah, kernel panic
<albert> i formated
<albert> but i wonder, why this would happen
<Flying_Eagle> i think - w/o further info - anyone else, too ;)
<Flying_Eagle> maybe the kernel was to be updated and the update failed
<albert> hopefully it will work this time
<wifioh> stdin: i can't seem to get it to default to anything other than 1. if i provide --pkgrelease '', it defaults to 1
<albert> i'm getting tired of reinstalling all the time ;)
<wifioh> stdin: also, same goes for --pkgarch '', it defaults to i386
<Krishean> ok, it crashed again
<Krishean> froze
<emilio> #kubuntu-es
<Krishean> wasn't in the color configuration dialog this time either
<tarnold> can i get the wireless to connect to a network on start up instead of having to manually activate it?
<ODC> I really like this so far
<stdin> wifioh: hmm, don't know then, but why do you want to change it ?
<Flying_Eagle> tarnold, yes. when not per gui then you could add "auto whateverdevicename" to your /etc/network/interfaces
<tarnold> what do you mean when not per gui?
<snowrichard> hello
<tarnold> if the device is my wireless, and ive a broadcom(forget device name atm)?
<Flying_Eagle> tarnold, you should be able to do it in the controlcenter. but you can also do it manually by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<tarnold> ah- how in hte control center?
<Krishean> how do i find out whats freezing my machine?
<Flying_Eagle> it should be obvious like "enable at bootup"
<EADG> Is it possible to have an audio preview in Konqueror while hovering over a .mp3? Where do i config that?
<wifioh> stdin: i wrote some custom scripts to check version numbers in that way, so having anything after that is garbage i rather not have. also, i find it aesthetically unappealing
<wifioh> i have to go home now, but i'll be back in a bit, thanks for your help thus far stdin
<stdin> EADG: install the packagel libarts1-mpeglib
<stdin> *package
<deathnote> hi im trying to instlal kubuntu edgy on my evo compaq laptop..it keeps going into BusyBox
<deathnote> why?
<Kubuntuero> ODC: Welcoome to the kubunt Fold :)
<underdog5004> so, is there any way to stream video from a home-server that I've got? Cause right now I have to download vids to a tmp file and then wait for them to download...
<tarnold> flying_Eagle: i appearently can't find it im looking at kcontrol now, and am in internet options
<Flying_Eagle> look in the network-options
<ODC> Kubuntuero: thanks, I'll be exploring a lot here in the near future
<EADG> stdin: Thanks.
<deathnote> why am i keep going into BusyBox v1.1.3
<albert> my adept manager won't download the extra-codecs
<ODC> so far I've installed WINE and am working on the World of Warcraft thing
<Flying_Eagle> albert, they are in the multiverse-repository
<ODC> Thanks to Flying_Eagle's tough love, I've found a section all about WoW in the Ubuntu help files
<albert> Flying_Eagle: i activated them, but the download won't start
<stdin> underdog5004: yeah, just use samba, nfs, ssh or ftp to stream, or you can use VLC to stream over network too
<albert> ah, finally
<albert> took about 5 minutes
<underdog5004> stdin, how can I use ssh/ftp to stream?
<Flying_Eagle> ODC, hrhr, thanks :D
<deathnote> OHHHHHHHHH SHIT
<ODC> =)
<tarnold> Flying_Eagle: well i can't find it, so im not to sure about it,  but teh fact taht its 10 40 pm may have something to do with it
<deathnote> i am booting from a USB CD ROM
<deathnote> is it because kubuntu can't detect
<deathnote> the cd rom
<deathnote> cos i read the log it seems like so
<tarnold> !language | deathnote:
<ubotu> deathnote:: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<deathnote> ?
<deathnote> who are u?
<tarnold> no ohh SH!T
<tarnold> commen curetesy
<stdin> underdog5004: just set your media player to play from ftp://yourserver/dir/filename , some also work with fish://user@server/dir/filename , if not, you can mount both ftp and ssh with fuse
<deathnote> lol..u can't even spell
<underdog5004> gotcha, thanks a lot, stdin
<underdog5004> you rock
<stdin> I know :P
<tarnold> ah hah bugger off if your gonna act like a twit
<stdin> you're welcome. underdog5004 :)
<EADG> stdin: package libarts1-mpeglib installed but no .mp3 preview. Any other suggestions off the top of your head?
<stdin> EADG: 1st, make sure it's set right in View->Preview->Sound files, then, you may have to restart Konqueror to have it take effect, if that doesn't work, try logging out and back in
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?
<EADG> Gonna try restarting X
<EADG> :(
<Emerald> Hello, I have a problem with my Kubuntu install- Whenever I try and boot from the LiveCD it will load up until a blue screen with a cursor
<Emerald> Then it will stop completely, and I can move my mouse- but do nothing else
<Emerald> So I'm wondering- What would generaly be the issue here?
<makuseru> how can i change the default audio track on an ogm file?
<stdin> something to do with the graphics card you have probably Emerald
<krammer> has anyone installed the desklist plugin for kopete?
<krammer> i ran successfully, but it doesn't show up in my plugin list
<Emerald> Ah, I have a 7800 GT, does that chip often cause problems ?
<albert_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aphroguy> !1280x1024
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1280x1024 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aphroguy> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rpvonz> hi
<krammer> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
* NightBird prefears the good ol ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the X server... :P
<rpvonz> how come i cant log into my su?
<Emerald> Thanks for that, but I can't boot up the Live CD, so I'm not running linux right now.
<Emerald> It just stops when it gets to the blue screen. I have a cursor that I can move, but that's about it.
<albert_> hi, are there special drivers for each radeon serie?
<rpvonz> do i use the password i assigned?
<makuseru> aphroguy: having problems getting 1280x1024
<stdin> Emerald: you can try booting to the Safe Graphics mode or, if that still fails, you can download the alternate install CD, which is the same as the Desktop install CD, except it's a text based installer
<aphroguy> Emerald, what are your hardware specs?
<rpvonz> albert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28binary%29%7C%28driver%29
<aphroguy> Makuseru, yes, I am.  Can't get above 1024x768
<Emerald> Okay, I have a AMD Athlon 4000+, 1 GB of DDR RAM, NVidia 7800 GT, Creative Sound Blaster Value 2
<emet> kello kere
<Emerald> ANd a MSI  	
<Emerald> K8N Neo4 Platinum
<makuseru> aphroguy: i have the same problem, the way i get 1280x1024 is to reconfigure X and choose 1280x1024 when it asks for resolution
<emet> can I have your video card
<rpvonz> i'm trying to run gksudo, it wont let me...
<albert_> rpvonz: am i able to uninstall the drivers, if they fail to improve my performance or even reduce it?
<rpvonz> what is your card...
<Emerald> Okay, one sec
<albert_> it happened to me in dapper, that they dropped my perfomance heavily
<rpvonz> albert: video card?
<albert_> ati radeon (diamond) 9600
<rpvonz> heh... should work...
<aphroguy> Emerald, wow, definitely shouldn't be a hardware restraint.  But it could be the video card.  Try the alternate CD, and see if you're able to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before you actually boot to Kubuntu.  You may even have to get the nvidia drivers before booting to KDE.
<albert_> k
<rpvonz> i'm just installing for my x1300
<Dr_willis> ati 9600 should work fine with the fglrx drivers
<albert_> k, but in dapper the driver dropped my performance
<albert_> couldn't watch videos anymore
<stdin> rpvonz: gksudo? that's the gnome one, use kdesu
<rpvonz> oh thanks!
<Emerald> Okay, I've got a eVGA N517 GeForce 7800GT
<Emerald> Alright then
<rpvonz> *i made a newb mistake :(*
<Emerald> I'll try that
<aphroguy> Makuseru, I've been through that a DOZENS of times, doesn't work.  Causes my x-server to crash at login, kicking me back to the login screen for an endless loop.
<krammer> nevermind i got it working
<makuseru> doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Emerald> I'll try doing that using the alternate- THanks so much!
<elijah> hi somerville
<aphroguy> Makuseru: Exactly.  If I try to select anything higher than my current resolution, it crashes.
<albert_> should i choose the open-source drivers or the ati drivers?
<makuseru> hmmm
<Dr_willis> aphroguy,  you get to the KDM login? and then the X server crashes after you login?
<makuseru> does your moniter support it?
<Ashex> so, my menu bar just died
<elijah> hi everyone
<rpvonz> nother newb question i opened kdesud, but i mistyped the directory, now it says warning kdesud is running...
<aphroguy> That's right, Dr, takes me back to the login screen after it goes blank.
<Dr_willis> aphroguy,  and you have an ati card?
<Ashex> what's the name of the k app that's that bar?
<stdin> Ashex: you mean kicker?
<Ashex> stdin, that's the one!
<elijah> why some controls like system date & network properties are disabled using my log-in?
<stdin> :)
<Ashex> yeah, it crashed when kaffeine launched
<aphroguy> No, crappy HP Pavilion notebook and S3 graphics twister integrated video.
<Dr_willis> elijah,  ther should be an 'administrator mode' button thats at the bottom of the panel/window. BUT i find that often the window is sized where its not noticeable at first.
<kubuntero> Where is kopete info kept?
<aphroguy> But the card supports up to 1280x1024, as does the 17" CRT that's plugged into it.
<Dr_willis> aphroguy,  Hmm.. i had a similer issuw with ati cards, and the 'accelerated' video mode.. but not tried a S3.
<aphroguy> The LCD display is shot, can't see a display at all.
<elijah> dr willis, is there any other way for me to find that?
<Dr_willis> elijah,  maxamize the window
<elijah> or maybe can i make my log-in equivalent to root?
<makuseru> aphroguy: dunno why it shoudl work i have ATI 7000 and a 15"
<makuseru> crt
<makuseru> and i use 1280x1024
<Dr_willis> elijah,  you are trying too hard. :) just maxamize the window.
<elijah> he he
<rpvonz> ...ugh whats the default password for kdesu!!!
<elijah> ok thanks
<elijah> i'll try that
<makuseru> same as your root pass rpvonz
<rpvonz> i tried it...
<elijah> thank you so much dr willis
<rpvonz> it don't work...
<Dr_willis> elijah,  i got no idw why the problem happens in kubuntu. other kde based disrtos dont have the issue.
<NixHex> rpvonz: its your personal password
<Dr_willis> elijah,  however. once ya mazamize the window once.. i think it rembers and shows up right from then on. :)
<stdin> kubuntero: what do you mean by "kopete info"? the settings?
<rpvonz> i tried that...
<rpvonz> i think i forgot it...
<rpvonz> ...
<kubuntero> stdin: Yes I want to move my accounts to a new machine
<rpvonz> it keeps sayin permission denied....
<NixHex> rpvonz: whats the command you are trying?
<stdin> kubuntero: it would be in the ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/ directory and the ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc file
<rpvonz> kdesu gedit gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<rpvonz> no two gedits sry
<stdin> rpvonz: use kate, not gedit
<NixHex> rpvonz: its not gedit...its kate or even kwrite
<makuseru> or nano
<rpvonz> oh
<rpvonz> too used to gnome!
<aphroguy> NANO IS TEH BOM!
<rpvonz> ha it worked, you guys are the best...
<aphroguy> I'd recommend Nano for anything.
<rpvonz> kk
<aphroguy> INCLUDING a stellar HTML IDE. :-D
<rpvonz> heh... how do i enable the disabled ati modules...
<rpvonz> could someone do this for me... like over a vnc client??? :)
<rpvonz> i know i'm going to screw something up...
<makuseru> what are you trying to do
<rpvonz> install ati drivers
<makuseru> its not hard
<rpvonz> ill screw something up...
<rpvonz> seriously i havetried this like 5 times before
<rpvonz> i will
<rpvonz> *will
<makuseru> if you do remember just use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<makuseru> so you can get back in
<rpvonz> i cant remember that!!!
<makuseru> write it down
<rpvonz> ugh, do it for me! :)
<makuseru> no, its prefectially simple to get flgrx drivers
<makuseru> i use ati
<rpvonz> ...and thats why ive had to reinstall this os like ten times...
<aphroguy> Rpvonz, you can do it from Konsole, as long as you log out once you're done and restart the X-server.
<makuseru> even though my card is too old for flgrx
<rpvonz> i'm uncomfortable doing it, do it for me ;)
<makuseru> just because you mess up installing a video driver dosnt mean you have to reinstall the OS
<makuseru> you just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rpvonz> ...ahem
<rpvonz> just do it for me please!!
<rpvonz> you can try vnc!
<rpvonz> i need a linux pro!
<makuseru> pro?
<makuseru> im a highschool student
<rpvonz> i'm middle school goin to highschool...
<makuseru> and just a sophmore at that
<makuseru> you can figure it out
<makuseru> it is not hard
<rpvonz> ah whatever
<makuseru> and demanding things will never get you what you want
<rpvonz> i know
<makuseru> like the ubuntu forums say, we are not employees, weare volunters
<rpvonz> your very nice volunteers :)
<rpvonz> who strive to make ubuntu perfect!
<albert> can anybody tell me the command line for downloading java?
<rpvonz> well how do i enable the module, i'm in the config file...
<golum83> hi i have a problem, i have already downloaded the flash player tu see videos on youtube
<golum83> but i can watch it
<rpvonz> it not flash player 9
<rpvonz> or whatever the latest is
<stdin> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<albert> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<makuseru> !java
<makuseru> haha
<golum83> let me see thanks
<albert> yeah, i finally learned to think
<makuseru> theres the package albet
<kubuntero> stdin: Righteous
<golum83> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bearcat> hey folks
<makuseru> so sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<aphroguy> Hi Bearcat
<rpvonz> what would this be -> DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv" is it the ati drivers... or should i leave it alone???
<rpvonz> hmmm???
<albert> !multiverse java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiverse java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bearcat> i'm having a bit of  a problem here. I have a fix, but it feels more like a patch. kppp does not handle the default gateway properly. i can fix that by using route, but when i reboot it is back to it's bad behavior. It strikes me that this should have been fixed a long time ago so i must be doing somehting wrong. See here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/53877
<NixHex>  hey, anyone know if they have done a 64bit port of flash plugin? (already asked in Ubuntu+1...waiting response)
<NixHex> in feisty
<Bearcat> NixHex: nope. It doesn't exist for any distro
<rpvonz> DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv" i'm going to delete this disabled module!!1
<stdin> NixHex: there is no 64bit flash (from adobe/macromedia), you'll have to make do with gnash
<userund> you can run a 32bit firefox, that's what I hear some people do to get around flash
<rpvonz> do i just delete the fglrx part of it!
<NixHex> stdin: nah, I'll just install 32bit firefox...just wondering if they came up for a port of it in feisty
<stdin> NixHex: they can't, the ubuntu devs don't make flash
<aphroguy> Bearcat: Shell script?  You're right, it would be more of a patch, but unless you want to edit the program itself, it's PROBABLY the only option.  Granted, I'm not that familiar with kppp.
<rpvonz> makuseru: do i delete fglrx off of this line to get it working???... DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv"
<Bearcat> aphroguy: doesn't it strike you as strange that such a basic bug would be over 6 months old?
<userund> Bearcat: not really.  I've seen worse.
<makuseru> rpvonz: i dont know, dont use flgrx
<aphroguy> In the software dev world, no.
<rpvonz> kk...
<stdin> Bearcat: have you checked that the bug has been reported ?
<rpvonz> i did it...
<rpvonz> hope it doesn't get screwed
<Bearcat> because not that many people use dial-up anymore?
<Bearcat> stdin: on bugs.kde.org? nope
<stdin> Bearcat: no, on launchpad
<Dr_willis> the only pc i got with a modem.. is my laptop. :)
<Dr_willis> and ive never used that feature.
<stdin> Bearcat: https://bugs.launchpad.net
<Bearcat> stdin: yeah, i posted a link to it in my question. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/53877
<golum83> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Bearcat> i'm not using kubuntu myself, i'm just supporting it. I suppose i'm gonna have to make a script to do this. Is it suficient to just put it in rl 3?
<albert> !screenshot
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr]  button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<Bearcat> i'll try putting it in bootmisc
<rpvonz> i dont like nano how do i exit without saving!!!
<stdin> Bearcat: runlevel 2 is the default runlevel
<stdin> rpvonz: Ctrl-X, then press n
<Bearcat> stdin: right, but it would have to run after the network script, wouldn't it?
<stdin> Bearcat: yeah, but the scripts for rl 3 are never run, unless the user runs "init 3"
<Bearcat> stdin: what? I'm still confused by ubuntu.
<elijah> hi, im trying tu use the adept updater but it says the apt is not properly configured.
<elijah> what should i do?
<stdin> Bearcat: the system boots in to runlevel 2, and stays there
<Bearcat> stdin: then how does the system even get to kde since that's all in rl 5?
<rpvonz> i think i might have installed the ati drivers correctly!!!
<stdin> Bearcat: no, it's in rl 2
<golum83> hi i have already the 9.0.31.0 version of flash and installed as deb file but still can't play videos on youtube any help
<stdin> Bearcat: no, it's in rl 2, /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm starts KDE
<rpvonz> can i pm someone knowledgeable to see if its right (i ran fglrxinfo)
<stdin> Bearcat: well, KDM antway
<Bearcat> stdin: isn't that counter to standards? Not that it's a bad thing.
<stdin> Bearcat: it's just the way all debian based systems work
<rpvonz> i think i got it!
<elijah> stdin, im trying tu use the adept updater but it says the apt is not properly configured.
<kubuntero> juc/j #kubuntu-devel
<rpvonz> thanks for your guys' help onto installing xgl!!!
<Bearcat> stdin: i'll mess with it and bug you if i have problems. Thanks :P
<ctw> Hi, I have a weired apt-get / dpkg issue that I'm hoping somebody might be able to help me out with
<ctw> earlier today I got an error message during an upgrade concerning libgphoto2-2
<ctw> I uninstalled it and that triggered the uninstall of kubuntu-desktop and several other packages
<ctw> I then tried to reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<ctw> and now I'm getting dependency problems for the packages that were previously deinstalled
<ctw> I'm running Feisty
<stdin> elijah: open Konsole (Kmenu -> System -> Konsole" and type "sudo dpkg --configure -a", then tell me what happens
<ctw> but I'm running it on two computers
<ctw> and it only affects one
<ctw> does anybody have any idea what to do?
<ctw> I'm hitting a wall ...
<stdin> ctw: run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and post the output to http://pastebin.ca so I can have a look
<ctw> http://pastebin.ca/384576
<ctw> stdin: see the above lin
<ctw> k
<ctw> thanks for taking a look ... any idea?
<elijah> thanks stdin, i'll try that
<mardi> hi, anyone here use knode and knows how to filter cross posts?
<NightBird> huh... kubuntu doesn't like it when I try to shutdown or log out...
<matt____> kubuntu doesnt see my cd rom, do I need to get drivers somewhere or something?
<carutsu> hello
<carutsu> how in world do i turn on zeroconf
<kubuntero> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<carutsu> shouldnt it be ZERO conf for that...
<carutsu> omg its not even installed
<carutsu> then is pointles
<golum83> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<NightBird> matt____, wow, it doesn't see your cdrom?  uh... do other operating systems detect it?
<carutsu> thats weird
<stdin> ctw: wow, those are some strange errors there
<carutsu> stdin hello
<matt____> windows sees it and it shows up in the bios
<NightBird> matt____, and you installed from it as well I'm guessing, right?
<matt____> ya
<NightBird> hm...
<stdin> hey carutsu
<NightBird> most curious...
<matt____> I am pretty sure it doesnt see it, I cant find it anywhere
<carutsu> stdin i had to instal xine and now kaffeine is pointless on my pc. xD
<ctw> stdin: I know
<NightBird> matt____, have you checked the dev directory?
<ctw> stdin: I have no idea what to do
<matt____> how would I go about checking it
<NightBird> it may just be that it isn't automounting cd's for some reason..
<carutsu> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<NightBird> matt____, the directory is in /dev/
<carutsu> how do i turn it on?
<NightBird> but I don't know what device it would be..
<NightBird> carutsu, did you install it?
<carutsu> NightBird yes
<aleska> in gnome's nautilus, I was able to add a hard delete along with the typical move to trash.  Is there a way to do so in konquerer as well?
<carutsu> but the daemon isnt runing...
<mardi> why even produce a news reader that can't filter cross posts?
<carutsu> NightBird but the daemon isnt runing...
<K`zan> aleska: shift-del in konq to just delete...
<NightBird> carutsu, go to system settings, advanced, and there should be something about auto run, or daemons, or something similar...
<aleska> thx K'zan
<NightBird> (I have windows open right now due to having to work on some homework
<carutsu> services?
<aleska> anyway to make it appear as an option when right-clicking a file?
<NightBird> so I can't tell you what it is exactly..
<NightBird> yeah, services
<NightBird> go in there, see if it's on that list
<carutsu> system services or Services Administrator?
<NightBird> system services
<NightBird> if it is, start it, and then set it to autostart
<carutsu> NightBird ok
<carutsu> NightBird i still cant belive its not on by default ZEROconf, xD
<ctw> stdin: any idea what I could try?
<NightBird> carutsu, yeah, if you install it, I would have imagined that it would have auto started it, but maybe not
<carutsu> its not listed
<stdin> ctw: have you tried reinstalling the package libcaca0, files from that seem to be the problem
<carutsu> NightBird its not listed
<carutsu> NightBird should i restart? omg i'm still windowed xD
<albert> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jnl> whats going on here?
<NightBird> ok, what about going to konsole, and try typing the begining of the name
<NightBird> then tab
<carutsu> i did
<NightBird> no good?
<carutsu> it says error dont-know-what needed
<NightBird> so there was a program named that?
<albert> !kasamblanca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kasamblanca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albert> !Kasablanca
<ubotu> kasablanca: fast and free ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-1build1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 612 kB
<NightBird> carutsu: try using kdesu on it
<albert> !kftpgrabber
<ubotu> kftpgrabber: KDE FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0beta1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 989 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<carutsu> usage error
<carutsu> zeroconf [-f|--force]  [-v|--verbose]  [-n|--no-fork]  [-i|--interface]  <interface>
<carutsu> where:
<carutsu>         -f      force zeroconf to run on the specified interface
<carutsu>         -v      report verbose information
<carutsu>         -n      do not fork into the background
<carutsu>         -i      which interface to run on [required] 
<NightBird> whoa
<carutsu> omg sorry mistaken
<NightBird> uh...
<NightBird> include the interface you want to use zeroconf on
<carutsu> it says something that mdnsd the daemon isnt runing
<intelikey> how many in here know that  apt-get remove 'blah' will break dependancies ?
<intelikey> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<intelikey> and all i did was apt-get remove -y blah
<ctw> stdin:http://pastebin.ca/384586
<NightBird> intelikey, yeah, it can
<intelikey> NightBird yes, i know.  but it shouldn't.
<carutsu> NightBird should i restart?
<ctw> stdin: any idea how I can reinstall libcac0?
<NightBird> intelikey, why not?
<ctw> stdin: see the link to the error above
<NightBird> apt-get isn't intelligent enough to detect that kind of stuff
<intelikey> nightbird that's the whole reason behind apt.
<NightBird> no, apt-get just downloads detected dependencies on install
<carutsu> NightBird should i restart?
<stdin> ctw: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libcac0"
<NightBird> carutsu: no
<NightBird> aptitude and it's console version auto handles removal of dependines, and will warn about breaking known dependencies
<NightBird> carutsu, which interface do you want to configure?
<NightBird> eth0? eth1? wlan0?
<carutsu> none of them
<NightBird> ..
<carutsu> i want to acces a shared
<carutsu> resource
<NightBird> uh..
<NightBird> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<albert> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NightBird> zeroconf handles configuring your network interfaces..
<ctw> sdtin: these errors keep getting stranger: http://pastebin.ca/384591
<carutsu> zeroconf is also for shared services as far as i know
<albert> !picture
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> NightBird, wouldn't that be the same as ifconfig/up/down?
<elijah> hi stdin
<NightBird> what kind of shared resources?
<raylu> albert, are you trying to get an image viewer?
<carutsu> printers
<NightBird> raylu, it probably does things a bit more elagently :P
<golum83> hi i have already the 9.0.31.0 version of flash and installed as deb file but still can't play videos on youtube any help?
<albert> yeah, sth like irfanview in windows
<albert> small and easy to use
<raylu> golum83, what browser?
<golum83> firefox
<carutsu> i found it
<carutsu> finlly
<carutsu> enable zero conf network browsing
<stdin> hey elijah :)
<NightBird> uh.. ok
<raylu> albert, i'm not familiar with irfanview or sth...but gwenview should serve your purposes
<santos> albert,  gwenview
<elijah> stdin i tried what you said but to no avail, i tried "apt-get update" on the console but it says that "E: 'cdrom' is unknown"
<albert> thank you two
<raylu> golum83, when you go to youtube, doesn't it ask you to install a missing plugin?
<stdin> ctw: I'm beginning to think that you have some disk corruption
<elijah> why the update is pointed to the cdrom?
<kubuntero> carutsu: Where?
<golum83> yes i have already downloaded and with alien convrted to deb and installed
<stdin> elijah: because you have a CD as a source in your sources.list
<raylu> golum83, you shouldn't have needed to convert with alien
<carutsu> kubuntero is im not sure how is spelled on english, something like network preferences
<elijah> stdin where will i remove that?
<golum83> i convert the rpm file
<raylu> golum83, I'm guessing you had to do a manual install?
<ctw> stdin: is there anything I could to to test that
<golum83> yes manual from konsole
<raylu> o.0..strange
<raylu> there is a libflash-mozplugin
<kubuntero> carutsu: ah ok
<ctw> stdin: I turned off to computer this morning without properly shutting it down ... might that be part of the problem?
<raylu> and a flashplayer-mozilla
<raylu> !flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: Macromedia Flash Player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.0.79-0.2 (edgy), package size 685 kB, installed size 1528 kB (Only available for i386)
<raylu> !libflash-mozplugin
<ubotu> libflash-mozplugin: GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.13-8ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<raylu> hm...I can't tell which one you need
<dtc_> anyone know of a nice gui for mounting iso's like Windows daemon ?
<jack> hello all
<raylu> dtc_, acetoneISO, but it didn't work for me
<stdin> elijah: in Konsole, type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" then add a # to the beginning of the line the cd info on it (should be the top line), then press Ctrl-O, then Crtl-X
<raylu> !hi | jack
<ubotu> jack: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<golum83> let me install libflash the other one i have already installed and not working
<dtc_> thanks raylu... I'll try that
<lupo> buon giornno
<raylu> dtc_, if you're mounting the same stuff over and over, I suppose you could write a script for it
<ctw> stdin: I have jfs
<stdin> ctw: it could be, I'd run a check by shutting down with "sudo shutdown -rF now" (will shutdown and restart immediately)
<dtc_> kind of... I've got like 15 iso's that are movies sitting on an external drive, don't want to write a different script for each though
<stdin> ctw: jfs?
<elijah> thanls stdin
<golum83> I installed libflash-mozplugin and not working
<elijah> i'll try it again
<stdin> ctw: notsure if fsck works on jfs
<stdin> ctw: but give it a try, it defiantly looks like some files got messed up
<lupo>  la prima volta che uso un canale irc chi mi spiega le regole?
<stdin> elijah: after you change the file, and save it, you'll have to run "sudo apt-get update" first, to make the changes take effect
<carutsu> i cant
<carutsu> i just cant
<stdin> !it | lupo
<ubotu> lupo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<carutsu> this is the only drawback i can find
<raylu> dtc_, er, no, you can specify arguments in the script of course
<ctw> sdtin: it seems like fsck will work, but it warns me about not running it on a mounted filesystem
<lupo> come devo fare?
<raylu> golum83, I still think it should install automatically when you tell it to in FF
<ctw> sdtin: so I guess I'll get a live CD and check it
<ctw> sdtin: thanks so much for your help
<lupo> buon giorno dal lupo
<stdin> ctw: no problem, let me know how it turns out :)
<dtc_> yea thats true... thanks for the help... gonna try the acetoneISO thing first though
<raylu> don't make the mistake I did of compiling it yourself :D
<raylu> wait...perhaps that's why...
<ctw> sdtin: it'll have to wait until tomorrow ... I currently don't have physical access to the computer ... it's at work ... I'm ssh'ing into it right now
<golum83> FF? sorry mi ignorance
<raylu> firefox
<golum83> ok well let me continue trying thanks
<stdin> ctw: no problem, I'm always here, even when I'm not actually here :P
<stdin> ctw: and it's stdin, not sdtin, I keep missing your messages :P
<carutsu> NightBird it says NT acces denied
<mardi> anyone here use knode and knows how to filter cross posts?
<raylu> tab ftw!
<NightBird> carutsu, I'm working on homework right now, I won't be able to help you
<NightBird> plus, I don't know anything about getting printers to work
<makuseru> how can i convert .ogm to .avi or .mpg?
<raylu> carutsu, what says NT access denied?
<raylu> !ogmtools
<ubotu> ogmtools: Tools for manipulating Ogg multimedia streams. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.5-2.1 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 472 kB
<raylu> i've never used it, so I don't know what will happen ^
<ctw> stdin: oh sorry ... I actually did a lot of writing recently where I used the abbreviation SDT
<raylu> but it *might* work
<ctw> stdin: of course stdin makes much more sense ... :)
<carutsu> when i try to find the printer
<carutsu> raylu
<stdin> ctw: heh, it's ok, I've been called worse ;)
<ctw> stdin: but it's so engrained in my fingers now
<ctw> stdin: :)
<raylu> carutsu, er...with what?
<carutsu> with the prinder manager of KDE
<carutsu> its shared on a windows pc
<stdin> ctw: you can always just use the tab key to compleat my nick, like std<TAB> goes to stdin :)
<ctw> stdin: wow I didn't know that
<ctw> stdin: thanks!
<stdin> stdin: no problem :)
<raylu> [23:30:46]  <raylu> tab ftw!
<raylu> :(
<ctw> stdin: oh I missed your message about the check at restart
<ctw> stdin: will try that out now
<raylu> carutsu, are you in administrator mode?
<stdin> ctw: you'll be disconnected, and it may ask for user input at the box, so it may not be a good idea right now
<ctw> stdin: too late ... oh well I'll have physical access to it tomorrow
<ctw> stdin: don't need to stay connected right now
<ctw> stdin: let's see if it comes up again
<carutsu> yes
<stdin> ctw: heh, well at least you have a clue of what may be wrong with it now
<carutsu> raylo: yes
<raylu> hm...I dunno then
<raylu> now that I think about it, I've never actually printed anything with this computer on linux, ever
<ctw> stdin: yeah, thanks so much!
<Joshooa> Which do you guys prefer, Gaim or Kopete?
<ctw> stdin: could my hard reset caused the file corruption?
<stdin> :)
<carutsu> raylo: actually i lied... in administrator i ant configure a printer
<ctw> stdin: or is something wrong with the HD?
<raylu> Kopete, though for some reason people will actually use Gaim on Windows
<Joshooa> I had Gaim on windows
<Joshooa> But now I don't want to ever use windows again
<raylu> carutsu, I believe it's easier to get Windows clients to connect to a printer on Linux than vice-versa
<raylu> kopete feels so much more customizable and smaller
<stdin> ctw: it looks like corruption, so it's either that some files weren't written well at shutdown, or bad sectors on the disk, which is a bit more of a problem
<carutsu> raylu 1)doesnt metter for me (unfortunetly) 2)i love kopete with its so useful skins
<raylu> carutsu, er...why is it unfortunate that it doesn't matter?
<raylu> oh, do you mean the printer has to be hooked up to the windows one?
<carutsu> raylu: that its easier conecting windows to linux... i cant instal linux on "the server"
<Joshooa> I just really started using Linux this week with Ubuntu, and after finally getting online and barely getting used to it, I switched to Kubuntu yesterday, and I feel all lost agaain
<raylu> haha...nix clients connecting to windows servers...
<raylu> use command-line, the universal interface!
<carutsu> xD
<raylu> actually...after using the linux shell for a few days, the windows cmd prompt seemed totally foreign to me
<raylu> i kept typing ls and it kept saying "no, screw you"
<carutsu> xD
<ctw> stdin: it doesn't look like my computer is coming back ... I'll have to check on it tomorrow ... :(
<carutsu> well i'd have to use "tha bad way" to print
<ctw> stdin: thanks again so much I hope it's not something bad with the HD
<raylu> carutsu, do you have any permission to do stuff on "the server?"
<carutsu> yep
<ctw> stdin: will the output of fsck tell me what the problem is?
<Lamington> I once worked at this place where a guy who just finished univeristy showed me how to change all the DOS commands in hexadecimal
<carutsu> raylu actually none of the users has password
<Lamington> So I changed the commands to bash commands
<Lamington> people went nuts
<Peruna> how can I rename mounted drivers ?
<raylu> lol...even in hex, wouldn't "dir" be too long for "ls?"
<Peruna> like hda1 to Windows
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. there are bash commands you can get for the windows shell.
<Peruna> etc
<Dr_willis> :)
<stdin> ctw: yeah, it will be quite obvious if there are errors, normally fsck doesn't output much, so if you see some long lines, you know that something is wrong
<raylu> cygwin has something like bash commands, I believe
<raylu> but after installing openssh on windows, every bash command returned a cygwin error...
<Dr_willis> theres alternatives to cygwin. :)
<ubuntu> "Critical error during ped_disk_new!"
<ubuntu> uhoh
<Lamington> raylu: it was a long time ago now... I wouldnt remember how but I did change the commands to bash commands... hehe... you should have seen people try to use the DOS prompt
<raylu> for Peruna's question, I believe you can unmount it, create a folder calld Windows, and mount it there
<ubuntu> I cant acces the partition tables for my hdd
<Peruna> oh
<ctw> stdin: I just could log back in
<raylu> but I'm not sure, and I was hoping someone else would answer that
<ctw> stdin: what do I do now ... my computer is back online
<Peruna> oh
<ubuntu> I blame windows...
<Peruna> thnx raylu
<raylu> it worked?
<stdin> ctw: 1st I'd delete the file "/var/cache/apt/archives/libcaca0_0.99.beta11.debian-2build1_i386.deb", then run "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libcaca0" again
<ctw> stdin: I cecked in /var/logs/fsck
<Peruna> can you tell me the way to unmount ?
<Peruna> sudo unmount dev/hda1 ?
<ctw> stdin: it looks good
<raylu> Peruna, umount
<Peruna> oh ok
<ubuntu> I dont want to format my harddrive... This doesnt look good
<raylu> actually, I think just "sudo umount hda1" will do it
<raylu> but I usually don't mount stuff manually so, again, I'm not sure
<Peruna> oh it says that hda1 not found
<rpvonz> hi
<stdin> raylu: no, you have to either use the mountpoint, or the device
<rpvonz> just installed ati drivers for kubuntu...
<rpvonz> and now signal is overrange...
<rpvonz> told you i would screw up!
<raylu> stdin, isn't hda1 the logical name for the device?
<Joshooa> Joshooa:
<ctw> stdin: I'm getting the same error :(
<rpvonz> someone help me...
<Joshooa> Just making sure it highlights
<raylu> rpvonz, you'll have to describe in more detail
<stdin> raylu: no, it's /dev/hda
<stdin> ctw: the one with "debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: Bad file descriptordpkg-deb:" ?
<rpvonz> i installed the fglrx drivers in ubuntu, it said i installed everything fine... the signal is over range now and it wont allow me too view, which is obviously a display error
<rpvonz> kubuntu
<Lamington> ?
<nixternal> rpvonz: LCD?
<Dr_willis> overrange?
<rpvonz> yes
<rpvonz> exactly\
<nixternal> rpvonz: press the Auto-Config button on your LCD if you have one. that fixes it for me everytime
<Peruna> I tried : sudo umount /dev/hda1 << error: not mounted
<ctw> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/384622
<stdin> Dr_willis: probably same as "out of range"
<ctw> stdin: here's the error ... it looks like the first one I had
<rpvonz> dr willis: yes out of range is the same
<rpvonz> are you sure the button will work?
<raylu> Peruna, mount -l
<rpvonz> ill probably be back
<rpvonz> *probably
<rpvonz> =)
<nixternal> I would get that every now and then as it seems when leaving the bootup procedure, the lcd wouldn't refresh and would get stuck at a lower res then what was being pushed
<rpvonz> kk
<Peruna> I already have hda1 in use atm
<rpvonz> that sounds perfectly plausible, thanks for all your guys' help
<raylu> Peruna, what do you mean in use?
<nixternal> rpvonz: not guaranteeing it, because if it works for me, it may not work for you, but just a shot in the dark :)
<Peruna> driver list has hda1 folder
<Peruna> so I think the driver is mounted
<raylu> Peruna, er...you mean drive?
<Peruna> media folder has hda1
<raylu> Peruna, oh, you tried the thing I said, not what stdin said, I think
<raylu> use: umount /dev/hda
<ctw> stdin: hold on, I think I might have found a way to solve the problem
<ctw> stdin: give me a min
<Peruna> umount dev/hda1
<Peruna> umount: dev/hda1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Peruna> ./dev/hda1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<stdin> Peruna: put a / bedore dev, it's important
<Peruna> same result
<Dr_willis> heh..
<raylu> it actually says "/dev/hda1" isn't mounted? o.0
<Peruna> yeah
<Dr_willis> i always mount /media/hda1
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> but i dont think it matters
<Dr_willis> mount | grep hda
<Dr_willis> see if it says its mounted.
<Peruna> actually hda1 has been there in /media/ since I installed Kubuntu
<Peruna> umount dev/hda1
<Peruna> umount: dev/hda1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Peruna> oops
<Peruna> ./dev/disk/by-uuid/7A6C50026C4FB821 on /media/hda1 type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other)
<raylu> what the hell?
<dasickis> how do you get suspend to work?
<stdin> heh, UUIDs :P
<rpvonz> lol it didn't work
<rpvonz> apparently my monitor doesn't let me do anything when its over range
<stdin> Peruna: try "umount /media/hda1" instead
<raylu> o.0, so what's with this UUID thing?
<dasickis> rpvonz: who are you talking to ?
<Peruna> umount: /media/hda1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<rpvonz> idk
<Peruna> with -l ?
<raylu> the channel, i suppose; a bunch of people helped him
<stdin> !uuid | raylu
<ubotu> raylu: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<rpvonz> someone who gave me that crappy answer =)
<raylu> Peruna, mount -l lists everything about what's mounted
<LL_Hakaisou> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dasickis> oo i thought it was directed to me but there's like 10 conversations in this place at once
<stdin> raylu: it's a unique identifier for each partition
<Peruna> oh
<ctw> stdin: Bingo! It all works now!
<raylu> stdin, i did that already, but I don't
<raylu> oh
<LL_Hakaisou> !Guarddog
<ctw> stdin: thanks so much for your help
<Peruna> sigh not working
<ctw> stdin: I followed your advice from earlier
<ctw> stdin: and re-installed several libraries
<ctw> stdin: and now it all works again
<stdin> raylu: you could shrink, grow, or move the partition, and the UUID would be the same
<rpvonz> so should i just reinstall kubuntu since the signal is overrange because of the fglrx drivers
<ctw> stdin: yey!
<stdin> ctw: wooh :P
<rpvonz> ...this is why i still have windows...
<dasickis> rpvonz: can't u just uninstall the fglrx drivers?
<raylu> !gawk
<ubotu> gawk: GNU awk, a pattern scanning and processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.5.dfsg-4 (edgy), package size 454 kB, installed size 1940 kB
<rpvonz> ahem i'm a newb at linux dasickis
<dasickis> rpvonz: and use the generic ati drivers?
<stdin> ctw: those were some fun errors to sort out :P
<rpvonz> i used generic i think...
<rpvonz> fglrx is generic right?
<dasickis> wait so what's your problem?
<stdin> rpvonz: no
<rpvonz> signal overragne
<dasickis> no its the propietary driver
<rpvonz> ah
<rpvonz> i dont like generic...
<stdin> rpvonz: "ati" is the open driver (IIRC)
<ctw> stdin: I didn't even know where to start ... I had never seen that before
<ctw> stdin: I thought it was a feisty issue
<rpvonz> well... why do my windows lag...
<ctw> stdin: but when my computer at home didn't have those problems, I got suspicious
<stdin> ctw: truth is, I'd never seen those errors before either
<scarvell> rpvonz: you running XGL or Beryl in the background?
<dasickis> ctw: is feisty a lot of trouble to upgrade to?
<ctw> stdin: at least you seem to have some better linux problem solving skillz than I ... :)
<Joshooa> stdin: Did you say something to me just a minute ago?
<ctw> dasickis: it was really easy
<mardi> anyone here use knode and knows how to filter cross posts?
<dasickis> oo ok
<ctw> dasickis: the easiest upgrade so far
<dasickis> ctw: does suspend work well?
<stdin> Joshooa: nope, not that I can see
<ctw> dasickis: definitely better than edgy
<dasickis> ctw: thanks
<ctw> dasickis: suspend has worked for me
<dasickis> ctw: nice i'll upgrade now
<Joshooa> Hmm, okay, I closed Kopete and it said that i had one from you, oh well guess nt
<ctw> dasickis: better than edgy was meant for the install
<ctw> dasickis: but I haven't had problems with suspend
<stdin> ctw: years of fixing my own f***-ups :P
<rpvonz> scarvell: no i'm not running xgl, thats kinda why i want the ati drivers.. =)
<dasickis> rpvonz: are u trying to run compiz or something?
<rpvonz> dasickis: yes, kinda...
<dasickis> ctw: what's the best way to replace all the edgy instances in sources.list
<dasickis> ?
<sparr> i ran a game and now im stuck in 640x400 resolution.  kde control center cant change it, xrandr cant change it.  help?
<dasickis> rpvonz: what directions did you follow?
<rpvonz> dasickis: the ones on the ubuntu help...
<dasickis> ctw: I'm want to learn how to do it via command line (CL)
<LL_Hakaisou> ack o_0
<ctw> dasickis: search and replace edgy -> feisty
<LL_Hakaisou> i'll have to play with guarddog later
<dasickis> ctw: what's the CL verison of that
<ctw> dasickis: I've seen some instructions for a comand line command that does it, and that's what I used, but I had to look it up
<ctw> dasickis: and I don't remember anymore
<dasickis> ctw: oo thanks
<ctw> dasickis: google it
<stdin> dasickis: sudo sed -e 's/\sedgy/ feisty/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Joshooa> Can someone say my name so I can see what it will look like?
<dasickis> i was thinking sed
<ctw> stdin: I think there was something similar, but I'm sure that works too
<dasickis> stdin: i need to learn regex do you have any good tutorials you know of besides google?
<stdin> Joshooa
<stdin> dasickis: I only know what I've experimented with, and with the help of kregexpeditor
<dasickis> stdin: thanks that'll be quite handy
<ctw> ok, got to go thanks again for the hlep
<dasickis> after the feisty upgrade I need to restart right?
<stdin> you can go with a sense of accomplishment now ctw :)
<stdin> dasickis: yeah, to boot the new kernel
<scarvell> DC SEND xenoix LINUX_ubuntu_6.10_ati_driver_and_support.txt
<scarvell> oh whoops
<scarvell> forgot the /
<scarvell> XD
<stdin> :P
<dasickis> stdin: yeah I figured but it's always a pain
<sparr> something has royally f*cked my xorg.conf.  it now has only 5 resolutions, not including my max 1280x1024, including some weird ones like 1280x854.  X is now running with a viewport.  pre-reboot, xrandr listed a dozen valid resolutions.  help?
<stdin> dasickis: this box has been online for 4 days, that's short for what I normally do, but with all the feisty updates, sometimes you need to restart
<dasickis> stdin: once I upgrade to feisty I'll lose all my kernel changes right?
<dasickis> stdin: yeah, it just reminds me of windoze days
<stdin> dasickis: yeah, feisty is on 2.6.20-9 now, but you can still use the old kernel, it shouldn't be uninstalled
<dasickis> stdin: oo no that's good, I've made so many changes I needed to rollback
<dasickis> stdin: I've had to install edgy so many times because of my experimentations
* scarvell has finally set his kubuntu laptop as a proxy server
<dasickis> stdin: I'm pretty sure my HP is going to die soon due to my abuse
<stdin> dasickis: nah, I've been abusing my HP for years :P
<dasickis> stdin: but there's no other way for me to learn except without testing everything to its limits
<dasickis> stdin: that's good to hear because my HP always sounds like death
<stdin> dasickis: but I did have a HDD blowup one
<dasickis> stdin: they make pretty good stuff
<dasickis> stdin: lol wow
<stdin> dasickis: yeah, it was quite a surprise :P
<scarvell> i also recently lost a hdd
<scarvell> it died :(
<dasickis> stdin: actually my external died
<dasickis> stdin: i'm trying to see if its under seagate warranty but I can't find out
<dasickis> stdin: I think it was because I naively pulled it out without unmounting
<dasickis> stdin: i did this multiple times, quite stupid on my part
<stdin> dasickis: yeah, just ask ctw about unmounting cleanly, he knows :P
<dasickis> stdin: but you live and learn so it's not all lost i learned pretty good lesson
<dasickis> stdin: what happend with him?
<dasickis> stdin: happened*
<stdin> dasickis: pulled the power, and this heppend: http://pastebin.ca/384576
<albert> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<stdin> dasickis: lots of files got screwed
<dasickis> stdin: wow, yeah I lost a lot of stuff as well but I think I can recover them somehow I just need to buy another harddrive sorta blows
<mardi> anyone here use knode and knows how to filter cross posts?
<raylu> ack
<raylu> guarddog disabled all protocols by default...
<stdin> dasickis: yeah, I lost some data when mine went, as the disks got warped and I didn't want to spend thousands on data recovery, but I keep good backups, so it wasn't too bad
<Lamington> hey folks
<dasickis> stdin: yeah next comp I build will use RAID 0+1
<Lamington> I got someone here who wants to put Linux on a machine with only 64meg of ram
<Lamington> any suggestions ?
<dasickis> stdin: and I'll invest in an external for critical data
<raylu> Lamington, xfce, of course
<Lamington> xfce in 64meg ?
<Lamington> u sure ?
<stdin> Lamington: xubuntu maybe
<raylu> If i can run servers on WinME on 64MB of RAM, it better work :D
<Lamington> xubuntu needs 128meg
<raylu> oh...guess not...
<dasickis> use DSL
<Lamington> nooo
<dasickis> or slax
<Lamington> slax... hmmm
<me2win_> dont even need xfce, just use CLI
<stdin> Lamington: 64MB isn't going to be able to do much nowadays
<dasickis> fluxbox
<dasickis> is used with DSL
<Lamington> stdin: yes I know
<raylu> To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only required you to have 64 MB RAM.
<raylu> (from the xubuntu website)
<Lamington> aww man
<Lamington> you need 96meg of ram to run Slax with Fluxbox
<albert> hmm my hidden files aren't shown in the navigation-area of the konqueror
<dasickis> Lamington: what's wrong with DSL?
<stdin> 64MB would be ok for a text only server, but for any GUI desktop, you'll probably need more
<Lamington> yeah
<albert> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<raylu> actually...you'd be surprised how far 64MB takes you....
<dasickis> Lamington: you could try installing ubuntu alternate cd and then install fluxbox on top of that
<Lamington> hmm
<dasickis> or or use twm
<dasickis> tab window manager
<mardi> anyone here use knode and knows how to filter cross posts?
<raylu> where are the log files for guarddog/iptables?
<Peruna> How can I add/remove driver icons on Desktop ?
<stdin> raylu: in syslog
<raylu> um...where's that?
<raylu> Peruna, mounted drives or drivers?
<Peruna> mounted ones
<stdin> raylu: /var/log/syslog
<adydas_> Is there a search function simlar to windows search that i can use to search a folder for files? and folders?
<raylu> Peruna, right-click > new > shortcut, I believe
<raylu> adydas_, it's in the KMenu
<adydas_> i must pass it so many times a day
<Peruna> rayla: oh lol thnx
<Peruna> rayla: how about removing ? I have usbdisk and hda1 and would like to remove them ( Delete doesnt work, gives error)
<milardovich> somebody who uses python with apache??
<milardovich> pleaseeeeeeeeee
<raylu> !question | milardovich
<ubotu> milardovich: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<raylu> Peruna, you could either safely remove...or tell me what error
<raylu> (safely remove basically means unmount)
<milardovich> ok, i cant install python module on my apache on my kubuntu edgy eft
<raylu> what have you done so far?
<saw2434> I believe I successfully installed kubuntu on my external hard drive, but when I select to boot from the "usb device" my computer doesn't do anything.
<saw2434> Can anyone help?
<Peruna> raylu: hda1 can't be unmounted ( no idea why not) and can't be deleted either
<me2win_> saw2434: make sure the usb port you are using in on the motherboard
<me2win_> saw2434: not PCI and not in the front
<raylu> Peruna, do you want to remove it from your desktop or unmount it
<saw2434> me2win: So I assume in the back would suffice?
<Peruna> remove from desktop
<me2win_> saw2434: yeah, as long as it isnt in a PCI one
<intelikey> it's taking ages/eons/eternities... to remove all these packages...
<raylu> Peruna, darn :(. I never actually understood what the icon on the desktop meant
<raylu> and I've never worked up the courage for sudo rm
<intelikey> well several minutes then.
<saw2434> me2win: the first time I tried, the screen went black and did some weird thinkgs, then it eventually booted into windows
<saw2434> the second time i tried the screen just went black with a white curser blinking in the top left hand corner
<Peruna> :(
<saw2434> me2win: I read somewhere that changing the boot order to have the usb device boot before the main hd would work...but isn't that if I primarily want to use kubuntu?
<raylu> saw2434, it seems like it already is prioritizing the usb device before the hd
<raylu> the problem seems to be with the install on the hd
<intelikey> saw2434 grub can be set to default to any os and can display a menu of the installed/bootable os's
<saw2434> raylu: well i still have to select the external from the boot menu
<intelikey> so can lilo.
<raylu> saw2434, oh...then yes, you're correct
<raylu> either way, I wouldn't worry about it until the install on your usb drive worked
<raylu> intelikey, do you prefer lilo or grub?
<saw2434> intelikey: I know I installed the grub to /dev/sdb1...could that be the problem? sdb was my external hard drive
<raylu> (and why does ubotu recommend grub)
<intelikey> raylu i am forced to use lilo.  grub is too weak to boot partitionless disks.
<raylu> intelikey, in that case, do you happen to know where I could configure grub?
<intelikey> saw2434 yes you should not install to a partition if you intend it to be the primary boot loader.
<intelikey> raylu yes.  /boot/grub/menu.lst      also /boot/grub/devices.list   i think that's the name...
<saw2434> intelikey: so I should install it to my hda? how will that work if I want to dual boot with windows?
<intelikey> saw2434 it will let you choose windows or linux.  that's what a boot loader does.
<raylu> intelikey, oh, I was hoping for a gui config like there was in suse/yast...i'll have a look
<intelikey> boot loaders facilitate a means for choosing what os you wish to "boot" .
<LL_Hakaisou> !comtroller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comtroller - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> whoops
<LL_Hakaisou> hmmm
<intelikey> raylu yeah.  i think there is.  in kcontrol maybe  not sure.
<LL_Hakaisou> question...
<intelikey> raylu a pointy clicky thingy... ^
<raylu> ?
<LL_Hakaisou> is there any way to use my corded XBox 360 controller inside Kubuntu?
<intelikey> as i said i'm not sure.
<intelikey> LL_Hakaisou i'm sure there is.   but don't get me started lying about howto.  it's really not my turn...
<saw2434> thanks intelikey
<LL_Hakaisou> lol
<LL_Hakaisou> i actually have found a howto for it
<LL_Hakaisou> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164040&highlight=xbox+controller
<intelikey> just camping out in cyber space, chillin' wif my homeys...  digin' on the scens and grovin' to .ogg files
<intelikey> NO. I AM NOT A HIPPY !
<LL_Hakaisou> lawl
<LL_Hakaisou> and now for my current project
<LL_Hakaisou> installing moto4lin
<LL_Hakaisou> !moto4lin
<ubotu> moto4lin: file manager and seem editor for Motorola phones (like C380/C650). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3+cvs20050925-2 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 472 kB
<intelikey> i just ran like this command as root... is that a bad thing ?
<intelikey> for Q in $(dpkg -l | grep '^ii ' | cut -d ' ' -f3 )
<intelikey>     do apt-get remove --purge -y $Q
<intelikey> done
<intelikey> sure is a lot of disk activity.
<LL_Hakaisou> o_0
<mardi> anyone here use knode and knows how to filter cross posts?
<LL_Hakaisou> *raises blast shield*
<intelikey> i'm given' er' all she's got cappin'
<LL_Hakaisou> g++
<LL_Hakaisou> !g++
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> ah man there went xorg
<LL_Hakaisou> uhoh
<raylu> intelikey, I don't see the gui-ed grub config...lots of fun stuff to play with though :D
<LL_Hakaisou> reboot wiht F8 in safe mode intelikey
<VanessaE> ew
<intelikey> just wait until it tries to remove dpkg    lol
<VanessaE> and I thought I was a masochist for running feisty this soon :)
<intelikey> no i really ran that command.  i'm uninstalling all packages that can be uninstalled by apt without  "Yes, I know this is a bad idea, now do as i say!"
<VanessaE> lol
<intelikey> raylu hmmm there may not be one.    obviously i can't check right now...
<raylu> yeah, it's fine; thanks
<intelikey> my system was getting too personal for me...    like there was nothing left to configure in the box and i had started reconfiguring the user....  can't have that....
<me2win_> get gentoo
<intelikey> yeah i had it installed and configured too
<intelikey> oh you mean the distro.  :)
<LL_Hakaisou> uggh
<LL_Hakaisou> now, i don't mind how linux installations work anymore
<raylu> woo hoo.
<raylu> let's hope I didn't screw up my grubloader :D
<intelikey> me2win_ dialup prevents such extensive downloading...
<LL_Hakaisou> but jesus christ i hate it when i'm fucking with the configure>make>make install format and i find an apt-get entry for the proggy i'm working with
<intelikey> yeah don't that make you blow beans ...
<LL_Hakaisou> yea
<LL_Hakaisou> meh, whatever
<LL_Hakaisou> I also wish i had a log of programs i have installed on my system
<intelikey> dpkg -l > installed.log
<Admiral_Chicago> LL_Hakaisou: there is a way to do it
<Admiral_Chicago> sec
<LL_Hakaisou> hey, that would be nifty
<me2win_> intelikey: most people like gentoo because it is so customizable, or at least that they can compile with so many options
<deathnote> hi, can kubuntu be installed from a USB CD-rom drive?
<intelikey> me2win_ but most of those people are not restricted to dialup.
<intelikey> deathnote if you can boot it you can install from it.
<LL_Hakaisou> if your BIOS supports booting from USB devices and is configured as such, i don't see why not
<Joshooa> how do I register with freenode to get my nick saved?
<intelikey> !register
<Admiral_Chicago> dang can't find it.
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Admiral_Chicago> LL_Hakaisou: man apt-get, apt-cache, dpkg
<intelikey> dpkg -l > installed.log
<Joshooa> oh wait I think I got it, extra e on nickserv
<Moltov> Ello, Ive got a little bit of a wireless setup issue... i have a wua 2340 dlink usb wireless card, and while, i got it to install, whenever it starts trying to use it... kubuntu just... freezes...
<raylu> Joshooa, use /ns
<raylu> instead of /msg nickserv
<deathnote> intelikey: i can boot from it..but i can't install
<Joshooa> I did /msg nickserve, whoops
<Moltov> It blinks tho! Heh...
<raylu> Moltov, they say that the latest kernel has issues with wireless connectivity... (though I don't notice a difference)
<intelikey> raylu /ns would be an irc client alias.    'client specific'
<raylu> Joshooa, yeah, I was doing that when I first used IRC a ton
<deathnote> intelikey: if i use the text-base, it says no comon cd-rom drive was detected.. for graphical it says couldn't find /root something
<raylu> yeah, but every client I've ever used has had it
<Joshooa> /ns nickserv
<Joshooa> not me
<Moltov> Interesting, ive experianced the exact opposite... And found one person on the forums who experianced simular, if im not mistaken, the post was pre-6.10 being released.
* stdin just cleaned his monitor and starts singing "I can see clearly now the rain has gone...."
<raylu> Joshooa, huh?
<deathnote> intelikey: what can i do?
<intelikey> deathnote ah you need support for the device in the booted kernel initrd pair.
<Joshooa> well wouldn't typing /ns not put it in the room then?
<raylu> Moltov, are you using the wlan assistant?
<raylu> Joshooa, neither /msg nor /ns puts it in the room. /msg nickserv = /ns
<deathnote> intelikey: do u mean downloading the modules for the cdrom?
<raylu> chatting to the room is /msg #kubuntu [message] 
<Moltov> Raylu; Good question... ^.^' i... have no clue, all the directions i followed were imputed through console.
<deathnote> intelikey: where can i get more info about this?
<raylu> Moltov, oh...I was about to suggest you stop using the wlan assitant and start using the console....heh
<Joshooa> if I type /ns it put it in the room though, msg works
<Joshooa> /ns nickserv
<intelikey> deathnote no.  i mean the initrd.img on the cd is not detecting/setting.up the device.   i'm sure there is a way.
<Joshooa> but the help isn't doing anything for me
<raylu> Joshooa, er...what client are you using?
<Moltov> Raylu; Yeah... Oh right, yeah, i tried wlan assistant, it ignores the card exists...
<Joshooa> kopete
<LL_Hakaisou> bah!
<raylu> hm... :( ok, so have you gotten yourself registered yet?
<Joshooa> no
<Moltov> Raylu; it does however note to be installed and connected according to ndiswrapper
<intelikey> deathnote maybe passing root=/dev/sda  to the kernel at boot or something.
<LL_Hakaisou> if only i could get this damn phone to pass through to vmware...
<Joshooa> I got a message window open
<raylu> Moltov, what does ifconfig show? is your card listed there?
<raylu> Joshooa, /msg nickserv help register
<Moltov> Raylu; una momento hehe
<intelikey> deathnote did you read through the help screens on the boot disk at the boot prompt ?
<deathnote> intelikey: if i boot in graphical, it will turn out to be at "BusyBox" and a command prompt
<Joshooa> nothing
<Joshooa> it just puts it in my window with him, of me talking
<raylu> oh, if you're in a query window already
<raylu> just type help register to him
<Joshooa> same
<raylu> it should say something like [01:14:29]  [Notice]  -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password>
<Joshooa> just text
<intelikey> deathnote yes that's because it's not mounting /
<raylu> yeah...of course it's just text...
<Joshooa> no, I mean it shows exactly what I type
<Joshooa> no response
<raylu> oh
<Joshooa> ya
<raylu> have you tried sending it just "help register"
<raylu> ?
<Joshooa> yeah
<raylu> o.0s
<deathnote> intelikey: yeah there's a Other Options if i press F6
<Joshooa> even if I do /msg nickserv help register, only help register appears
<raylu> Joshooa, try: /query nickserv help register
<deathnote> intelikey: and i see this
<Joshooa> help register appears
<raylu> o.0ness
<raylu> Joshooa, perhaps you should try Konversation :D
<intelikey> deathnote i've been there.  but as for just walking you through what to do...  hmmm     mknode b 8 0 /dev/sda  ;modprobe <the right drivers>  mount /dev/sda /root and exit....
<Joshooa> ok
<Joshooa> Also
<Joshooa> How can I be sure that when I reboot my internet will work?
<deathnote> intelikey: file=/cdrom/preseed/kubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quyiet splash --
<Joshooa> Cause I don't think I've rebooted since I got it working, and it's a pain to make it work
<intelikey> finding the right drivers may be the twist in the pigs tail there.
<stdin> intelikey: s/mknode/mknod/"
<raylu> Joshooa, in the system settings > network, you can specify a device to be loaded on startup in its properties
<Joshooa> But I think when I reboot, it wont show my network card
<intelikey> stdin yes.   typo king still reigns
<Joshooa> it reverts back to saying my wired connected aren't configured
<intelikey> see ^
<Joshooa> connections*
<Moltov> Raylu; *chuckles* this will take another few min, i had it rebooting when i came in here, and lol, appernetly i sucseeded in configuring it right to automaticaly turn on during boot... Which freezes it, of course.
<Joshooa> I have to then do something to add my wireless card, then dhclient to make it even see it, and then I forgot what but I saved my last konsole thing in a text file
<raylu> haha. that reminds me of when I told apache to run on startup on my 266mhz,64MB ram winME machine...
<raylu> Joshooa, if you're sure those steps are necessary, you could add them to the startup script
<Moltov> Raylu; Well, this baby is a bit faster than that... 800mhz p3 with half a gig of ram...
<intelikey> did i loose contact when that package left me ?
<deathnote> intelikey: do u mean during the installation i get into the shell and type that command?
<intelikey> ah guess not.
<Moltov> Raylu; And by baby, i mean frankinstines baby...
<josh__> whoops, I re-entered the room
<intelikey> deathnote no at the bustbox prompt.
<deathnote> ohh ok i'll get into it first..brb
<Joshooa> man it's  alot harder to talk in Konverstation :)
<intelikey> to get into the cd system
<raylu> Joshooa, it is?
<Joshooa> To do the /msg #kubuntu thing yeah, I got an error
<intelikey> deathnote warning i'm expecting one of these packages to clip my wings....
<intelikey> so if i disappear don't take it personal
<Moltov> Raylu; Ah joy... one more reboot and a config-removal and ill be able to tell you heh...
<Joshooa> but nickserv works in it
<Joshooa> so, brb
<raylu> er...you don't have to /msg #kubuntu...
<raylu> that's just what's going on behind the scenes
<Joshooa> it gave me an error though when I said oops
<raylu> you can just type :D
<Joshooa> ok well brb
<deathnote> intelikey: sorry... modprobe <right drivers> what are the right drivers for a usb cdrom??
<intelikey> deathnote let me look....
<LL_Hakaisou> i wonder how much wine pisses of microsoft...
<LL_Hakaisou> just a thought
<intelikey> deathnote usbcore
<intelikey> deathnote usb-storage
<deathnote> mknode b 8 0 /dev/sda doesn't work hmmm
<slylyias> I have somehow managed to have my external HD (usb, ntfs) owned by 'root' when I "sudo chown <username> EXTERNAL" it says "Chown: changing ownership of external/ read only file system...
<slylyias> and then does nothing
<slylyias> Can anyone help me?
<raylu> LL_Hakaisou, not much. think about how much they actually lose from it
<deathnote> so its mknode b 8 0 /dev/sda ; modprobe usb-storage
<slylyias> Still shows up as owned by root
<LL_Hakaisou> i'm not upgrading to Vista cause of it
<raylu> slylyias, remount?
<slylyias> how?
<intelikey> deathnote sd_mod
<LL_Hakaisou> there's 400 bucks they don't get
* slylyias is really new to this.
<raylu> sly
<raylu> ack
<raylu> slylyias, umount /dev/hdwhatever, mount /dev/hdwhatever
<intelikey> deathnote scsi_mod
<slylyias> raylu: How do I know what device it is?
<stdin> deathnote: mknod, not mknode
<raylu> LL_Hakaisou, actually, most people won't be "upgrading" to vista at all. they'll buy computers with vista pre-installed
<intelikey> deathnote sr_mod
<sredna> hi
<deathnote> err
<intelikey> deathnote i think that's all.
<raylu> slylyias, it'll be listed under /media
<raylu> !hi | sredna
<ubotu> sredna: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<deathnote> sr_mod b 8 0 /dev/sda ?
<intelikey> no
<slylyias> I don't see it there, raylu.
<sredna> the startkde script in feisty appears not to run ~/.kde/env/*.sh like it should ?
<intelikey> the only thing that has    b 8 0 /dev/sda    is mknod
<LL_Hakaisou> that still counts as a sold copy of vista buddy
<raylu> slylyias, actually...since it's owned by root, you might need to kdesu konquerer
<LL_Hakaisou> they buyer still pays for it
<intelikey> deathnote mknod b 8 0 /dev/sda
<LL_Hakaisou> it's just pre installed
<intelikey> then all the modprobe lines
<stdin> sredna: feisty questions in #kubuntu-devel and #kubutnu+1 please
<slylyias> kdesu konqerur, huh?
<intelikey> then see if you can mount /dev/sda /root
<raylu> LL_Hakaisou, right, but it's cheaper technically. ms makes more money on upgrades
<raylu> slylyias, yes, alt+f2, kdesu konqueror
<sredna> sorry, stdin
<deathnote> there's no /dev/sda
<deathnote> sda = cdrom?
<stdin> sredna: :)
<intelikey> you mknode that
<pirothezero> if i need to execute a ./executable every 6 hours what would be the best way of obtaining that? bash script?
<intelikey> yes it should
<raylu> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<|Cugel|> piro: cron
<stdin> pirothezero: cron
<Moltov> Raylu; gyeh, cant find the modprobe config i accidentaly made doing ndiswrapper -m... >.<
<raylu> lol
<pirothezero> for some reason my sabnzbd randomly closes and I want to stop that
<pirothezero> ahh ok
<pirothezero> thx
<raylu> Moltov, you just went over my head :P
<|Cugel|> I've never used cron myself but I know it works.
<deathnote> when i type mknode b 8 0 /dev/sda it keeps coming out the help thing
<kraut> moin
<raylu> pirothezero, perhaps the answer is to stop it from "randomly" closing
<deathnote> i modprobe usbcore and usb-storage
<stdin> pirothezero: you can use kcron to do it in a GUI
<pirothezero> i agree with that but there are no reports of it happening to other people
<pirothezero> and the logs dont say anything
<Moltov> Raylu; its WAY over my head techicaly, but realy its just a little line of code added to some stupid little config file... or such somewhere.
<intelikey> when it's driver is inserted into the kernel   the system should recognize sda as your cdrom drive         deathnote   no e on mknod
<intelikey> mknod b 8 0 /dev/sda
<Moltov> Raylu; its making it automaticaly try turning on a configuration of the divice... Which, of course, givin my situation, crashes the computer.
<LL_Hakaisou> either way, it's money that M$ doesn't get
<stdin> intelikey, deathnote: mknod /dev/sda b 8 0
<deathnote> ops its mknod
<deathnote> i paste it wrongly here
<raylu> Moltov, is it listed in kmenu > system settings > network settings?
<pirothezero> ~/.SABnzbd/sabnzbd/.SABnzbd.py -d -f SABnzbd.ini I just put this for program?
<intelikey> stdin did i have the syntax backwards.... ?   eeeek  has been a while hasn't it.
<deathnote> ok modprobe usbcore usb-storage sd_mod sr_mod scsi_mod
<intelikey> man mknod
<intelikey> bash: /usr/bin/man: No such file or directory
<stdin> intelikey: heh, just checked mknod --help, and it says "Usage: mknod [OPTION] ... NAME TYPE [MAJOR MINOR] "
<intelikey> i can't check.
<deathnote> mknod b 8 0 /dev/sda (it comes out the help)
<Moltov> Raylu; <.< The setting? prehaps... The card? No, atm connecting it to the computer causes insta freeze >.<
<intelikey> then yep.
<raylu> Moltov, oh...it's not connected? :(
<stdin> deathnote: use "mknod /dev/sda b 8 0" not "mknod b 8 0 /dev/sda"
<intelikey> deathnote did you see what stdin said.  said i gave the wrong syntax.    mknod /dev/sda b 8 0
<intelikey> the device name perceeds the specifics...  my bad.
<deathnote> ok! it works
<intelikey> stdin would you care to take over that one ?
<deathnote> mounting now
<LL_Hakaisou> ok then.
<LL_Hakaisou> linux can see my motorola Q
<deathnote> mounting failed.. no such device or address
<deathnote> but in /dev there is a sda now
<LL_Hakaisou> now all i need to figure out is out to access it
<intelikey> deathnote still need a driver.
<stdin> intelikey: not so much, I don't really know how to help much here
<intelikey> stdin can you find out what drivers are needed to mount usb cdrom device ?
<Joshooa> So, I guess I got it registered, I don't know, it didn't ask for a PW when I logged in just now
<deathnote> oic...
<slylyias> Okay, no one seems to be able to help me with my mismounted external HD. :(
<intelikey> deathnote you can use modprobe -l     to list the avalable drivers and start testing anything that looks usb'ish
<Joshooa> Now listening to:smallville.s01e17.Reaper.ws.ac3.dvdrip.xvid-vf.avi
<slylyias> Please, I'm begging, can someone help me?
<intelikey> deathnote also  shift+pgup will let you scroll up text that went by too quick to see.
<deathnote> etci-hcd ?
<deathnote> ok
<deathnote> after loading modprobe XXX do i need to mknod XXX again?
<Moltov> Raylu; Ok, got rid of that stupid line heh, just took me a while to find the right config file...
<Moltov> Raylu; So, now... What was that command you wanted me to run ^.^" or did you vanish...
<stdin> intelikey: should be cdrom, ide-cd, sr_mod, scsi_mod, usbcore and usb-storage (all I can find)
<deathnote> ok i loaded a few more modules..
<deathnote> how to remove /dev/sda and mknod again ?
<deathnote> or does it just takes effect?
<Joshooa> slylyias: I doubt it but I can try, what's going on?
<Moltov> Raylu; *chuckles* Martian Third Strike Force to Raylu?
<stdin> deathnote: it should just work
<deathnote> hmm still can't mount.. anyway
<deathnote> i'm using a usb cdrom
<Moltov> Well... Anyone elce adventurous enough to see if they can help with my odd wireless issue>\?
<deathnote> i can't lsusb ..
<Joshooa> Moltov: I'm adventurous
<deathnote> brb
<Moltov> Joshooa; Got any clue? According to ndiswrapper, its installed, and connected... From there, the direcotions i had found, the next step to configure the wireless connection, causes the computer to... erm, freeze, totaly.
<Joshooa> Moltov: What kind of wireless card do you have?
<Joshooa> Moltov: And what directions did you find, could I see them online?
<Moltov> Joshooa; Dlink wua 2340
<Moltov> Joshooa; easily, theyre on the ubuntu forums, gimme a sec to grab em
<Joshooa> Moltov: BRB, I'm going to need a mountain dew for this
<Moltov> Joshooa; Heh... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364014 I wish i had a Siera mist or such myself... *sighs* too many things going wrong at once
<dasickis> hey i upgraded to feisty but for some reason it didn't update my menu.lst
<dasickis> since I customized since I dual with Vista
<Moltov> Joshooa; If your wondering, this is my old junkpile trying to connect to my newer junkpiles network card... Stupid laptop decided to shatter a fan berring...
<Moltov> Joshooa; <.< And i dont even want to think of how hot it runs normaly, much less short a fan...
<Joshooa> Moltov: Yeah totally, so, you're on this comp and trying to fix another comps wireless card then?
<Moltov> Moltov; oh, the comp im on atm talking to you is my dads ^.^ its working perfectly
<Moltov> er
<Moltov> Joshooa; <,< hehe
<Moltov> Joshooa; ^.^ Three computers involved in this dance...
<Moltov> Joshooa; Only one were concerned with... But lol.
<Joshooa> Moltov: So you can't configure your wireless card or your Grub boot thing is messed up?
<Joshooa> Oh wait I see hol don
<Moltov> Joshooa; Wireless card tries to turn on = frozen computer.
<Joshooa>  ;-)
<Moltov> Joshooa; Old junkpile im doing that on... is well, it WAS my slave, but it got promoted to backup...
<Moltov> ndiswrapper -m
<Moltov> modprobe ndiswrapper
<Moltov> Joshooa; are the steps that causes freeze
<Joshooa> ok
<Moltov> Joshooa; and that, good sir, is where my knowlege ends... Though i do now nicely know how to undo nidswrapper -m.
<Joshooa> Moltov: Awesome!
<Moltov> Joshooa; Well, it doesnt help... Cus its still not online, but its booted, and hence why i returned to find the guy i was getitng help from, gone
<Moltov> Joshooa; ^.^' that erm, config causes it to crash half way through loading kubuntu...
<Moltov> Joshooa; being that, it tries to acitvate the card...
<Moltov> Joshooa; the question is, you have any idea whats causing it to actualy crash in the first place, or how to find out ^.^"
<Moltov> Joshooa; only reason i got this far, is my old dos 5/6 smarts... Config files are editible by hand... yeup yeup yeup >.>
<Moltov> Joshooa; so i take it your thinking/referancing ^.^
<Joshooa> Moltov: Yes and I was talking to my brother
<Joshooa> Moltov: and when you do ndiswrapper -l, does it show driver installed, hardware present, or no?
<ubuntu> Can anyone help me with a grub 21 error?
<Moltov> Joshooa; both yes.
<Joshooa> Moltov: Then you do ndiswrapper -m and modprobe ndiswrapper, and it freezes then or after the reboot?
<Moltov> Joshooa; Zi moment it starts talking to the card... as in about 3-5 seconds latter, and if card is plugged in, on reboot too about halfway through kubuntus loading.
<Joshooa> Moltov: Maybe you have to manually add it to /etc/modules
<me2win_> err my bad
<Moltov> Joshooa; ok, so, where and what do i type there? ^.^"
<Hasrat_USA>  Beryl flies in Kubuntu Edgy :)
<Hasrat_USA>  it would take MS some more 30 years to come up with an idea as stable and eye-dazzling as beryl
<Joshooa> Moltov: Well....
<Joshooa> Moltov: Hold on I've done this
<Moltov> Joshooa; ... ... ... ^.^ ive got about 3hrs to spare, so no worries.
<Joshooa> Moltov: Also, you could try asking if anyone in #ndiswrapper could help too
<Moltov> Joshooa; On this server?
<Joshooa> yeah
<unix_infidel> yes
<Moltov> Joshooa; yknow, your the first person to suggest that to me ever... sounds brilliant.
<nknwd> hello all. i'm currently logged in with user X and running KDE. In a terminal, i've SU to use Y. Now, HOW do i run a graphical application as user Y in user X's KDE without getting an error about no screens found or something?
<Moltov> Joshooa; I think i can hear crickets chirping over there... heh
<unix_infidel> nknwd: use kdesu and specify a user.
<nknwd> thanks unix_infidel
<_4strO> yop yop
<elijah> how will i install a new application in kubuntu?
<_4strO> elijah: use adept
<cpk1> or aptitude
<cpk1> or apt-get
<elijah> thru konsole?
<_4strO> for aptitude and apt-get yes
<AquaNuda> ...or Synaptic :)
<TeePOG> hi there, i'm using KDE 3.5.5 on Kubuntu. My medianotifier fails to mount my usb flashdrives. I am using the plugdev group with pam_groups; the other groups/devices (like audio) work fine, and CDs are mounted correctly, but USB flashdrives do not
<TeePOG> the medianotifier dialog pops up, but when I select "Open in New Window", nothing happens
<Joshooa> Ok, I'm considering doing a fresh install of Kubuntu, to remove Windows, should I partition my hard drive into boot, swap, then my linux, or not? I just read a site that said I should create a 100mb boot partition but it doesn't say why
<cpk1> TeePOG: I remember that used to happen to me, cant remember how it fixed itself though =P
<cpk1> TeePOG: you should still be able to mount it manually
<TeePOG> i am cpk1, but this is for a lab... it should happen automatically
<elijah> thanks everyone
<cpk1> for a lab?
<cpk1> I remember there was something a long time ago with hal being broken but pretty sure it is all fixed now
<cpk1> if you add it to fstab it might be able to automount then
<TeePOG> but that's the point, it should be unnecessary, plugdev group takes care of that
<embrik> I am not able to insert vide/music in Impress. I use Kubuntu dapper and oo20
<hw__> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<hw__> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<hw__> or re-symlink to bash
<TeePOG> cpk1: it seems the problem is that HAL doesn't support FAT32 volumes
<hw__> dpkg-reconfigure dash
<TeePOG> someone's idea of OSS
<cpk1> interesting, but usbsticks arent fat32 i dont think...
<Joshooa> I'm pretty sure usbsticks are fat32
<Joshooa> Because I remember trying to make mine ntsf, when I was in windows, and couldn't
<cpk1> hmm mine is fat16
<Joshooa> I'm not sure though
<Joshooa> hmm
<Joshooa> how do I check mine?
<cpk1> fdisk -l
<Joshooa> mine says W95 FAT32
<cpk1> how big is yours?
<Joshooa> 1GB
<cpk1> wierd
<Joshooa> heh
<cpk1> mines 1gB too
<Joshooa> should fdisk list my hard drives too?
<cpk1> probably not, it will if you use sudo
<Joshooa> oh ok
<Joshooa> I was like, I swear I've seen them before
<Joshooa> Man I can't wait until I know more about what i'm doing
<Joshooa> So not familiar with anything linux
<Skuller> hey guys...can someone tell me how i can check my IP in kubuntu?..i am connected using an adsl modem which requires a UN and PW to be entered in the OS in 'pppoeconf'
<Skuller> IP add*ress
<Joshooa> iwconfig?
<Skuller> Joshooa: it is not wireless
<Joshooa> ifconfig?
<Skuller> Joshooa: cool...got it..thanks a lot
<Joshooa> wow
<Joshooa> NP
<Joshooa> I feel good now
<Skuller> wow?
<Skuller> just had ur fav meal or something?...hehe
<Joshooa> I'm a noob, so I feel good knowing something
<Joshooa> Not just totally and utterly lost and confused
<Joshooa> like I was a week ago
<Skuller> oh...lol...dw..i m still a bigger noob than u...so i am going to give you competetion in noobness...:P
<Joshooa> I was expecting that my advice would be wrong and not helpful
<Joshooa> Nice,  how long have you used Kubunu?
<Skuller> about 2 weeks....'use' as in just left it on for downloading torrents....not literally used it that much tho
<MukiEX> Kubuntu stopped automounting =(
<MukiEX> For USB drives
<cpk1> wow, two people in one night
<Skuller> yea..must be the night
<Joshooa> Yeah i downloaded Ubuntu about a week ago, installed it, kinda fumbled around, got slightly familiar, then updated to Kubuntu and went through it all again.
<Joshooa> That's funny, cause I never did ANYTHING to get my USB automounting, it's my hda1 and hbb1 that didn't do it
<Skuller> Joshooa: lol...same here...i used ubuntu for a weekend and got attracted to kubun for its flashiness
<Skuller> does anyone know what is the miniimum space taken up by a bare install of 'feisty' on the hdd?
<Joshooa> Skuller: I was just told it was better, and wanted to check it out, when I first saw it I was like, yeah this is nice, flashier, and faster too, so I liked it, but then I felt totally lost and confused
<cpk1> usb is on hda1 and hbb1? O.o
<cpk1> kubuntu is ubuntu but with kde instead
<Joshooa> cpk1: Yeah, but when I first read about it I was confused
<Skuller> yea...the K is good in terms of eye candy....not to mention it is awesome with beryl
<Joshooa> cpk1: Totally new to linux, so in my mind, that's just saying it has a different theme and layout
<Joshooa> cpk1: But a lot of programs I try to use now freeze
<Joshooa> cpk1: Anything with G = bad, and I was told they'd all run vice versa
<cpk1> there shouldnt really be any difference unless you are low on memory
<Joshooa> I have 640MB
<cpk1> if you have low memory then you *might* run into trouble loading all the libraries
<cpk1> then you should be fine
<Joshooa> uh o
<hw__> How can I make sure that no program will open inside/within konq.? I've set "show files in separate viewer" in kcontrol...
<Joshooa> I'm slowly getting kicked off Kopete, Yahoo died, and then AIM
<Skuller> any idea how much does a bare install of kubun take?....edgy or feisty or both
<cpk1> Skuller: pretty small if you are talking about not even getting X
<Joshooa> I want to say 350MB, but for no reason other than I read it on a site, but it wasn't specific to a flavor
<Skuller> cpk1: ok...make that a 'normal user bare install'....including X?
<cpk1> Skuller: still pretty small if you get the barest for kde or even smaller if you dont kde
<cpk1> but you will need to use the alternate installer probably
<Skuller> ohh....so if i will be downloading a lot of packages and have a feisty install (when it comes out ofcourse) i shudnt go more than 2-3gb for the / partitionn right?
<Skuller> i will be mounting /media and /home on another partition
<cpk1> my / is 23gB and I am using 4.4gB of it
<Skuller> is ur main 'files and data and documents' on it too?...like ur downloads + music and the works?
<Skuller> are*
<cpk1> its just /, /home is seperate
<Skuller> ohh...so i think i should keep at least 5 gb for / if i want to go a long way without a format
<Skuller> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<Skuller> where can i get help for kopete?
<Tm_T> Skuller: What's the problem?
<Skuller> i want to be able to save all my conversations automatically like in LIVE messenger....
<Tm_T> Skuller: Activate history plugin.
<Skuller>  Tm_T: it is activated....but i dont think it saves the history as a text file somewhere....does it?
<cpk1> Skuller: it does, its in ~/.kde/share/apps
<Joshooa> So, should Same GNOME the game work in Kubuntu?
<cpk1> find kopete in there
<cpk1> Joshooa: huh?
<Joshooa> cpk1:  When I was still in Ubuntu, I was told if I go to Kubuntu, everything will still work
<cpk1> Joshooa: yes, it will
<Joshooa> cpk1:  They don't
<Joshooa> cpk1: I just get grey boxes
<cpk1> what doesnt work?
<Joshooa> Same GNOME
<Joshooa> or anything G
<Joshooa> Robots wont work either
<Joshooa> or Nibbles, and I know that worked cause I played it
<Joshooa> They load but they are just blank grey screens
<Joshooa> then to close them I have to terminate them
<cpk1> you mean gnurobots?
<Joshooa> No it's just called Robots
<Joshooa> GParted works though, interesting....
<cpk1> hmm well I cant seem to find robots in the repos so i dunno what to say
<naught101> anyone succesfully installed JahShaka video editing suite on kubuntu?
<caris_mere> Kpilot says it is "Unable to read system information from Pilot", any ideas?
<koriel> I have a folder of text files and I have left a character in one of them that I want to find it..how can I do this using grep ... for example if I want to find tha character L but L alone not Lucky for example
<Joshooa> it's under games > arcade
<Joshooa> On my K Menu
<koriel> oops wrong channel :)
<cpk1> koriel: try quotes? =P
<hw__> How can I make sure that no program will open inside/within konq.? I've set "show files in separate viewer" in kcontrol...
<Joshooa> should I be connecting via irc.freenode.net or  chat.us.freenode.net
<Joshooa> or does it not matter?
<abhishekparolkar> Unexpected response from server
<abhishekparolkar> 
<abhishekparolkar> 
<abhishekparolkar> 
<Moltov> Anyone arround who has a clue where to toss something you need to run oh, around the end of kubuntu starting up?
<abhishekparolkar> 
<abhishekparolkar> 
<abhishekparolkar> 
<abhishekparolkar> 
<abhishekparolkar> 
<abhishekparolkar> Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server.
<abhishekparolkar> ?
<Moltov> Well, Dhcp wont automaticaly start up in the wlan config script right... but it works fine through the command dhclient wlan0, so, those of us hanging over at ndiswrapper
<Moltov> #ndiswrapper figured i should just tell it to run that on start ^.^
<Moltov> <.< but heh, cant find where to tell it to do that in kubuntu...
<cpk1> Moltov: put it in /etc/rc.local
<SlackRat> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=478818
<SlackRat> running ndiswrapper via init scripts at startup .....
<Moltov> Cpk1:Thankee... ^.^ i take it the full bit would be "gksu dhclient wlan0" per the suggestion from the person over there?
<Moltov> Or is less than that needed thanks to something nifty?
<cpk1> Moltov: no, you just need to put dhclient wlan0 at the end of it
<Moltov> Nifty.
<intelikey> hmmm odd error.  modem /dev/ttyS0 reports device busy can't dialup.   but nothing is using it... what might cause that ?
<Joshooa> is it safe to just unplug m y usbstick or should I unmount it first?
<Chousuke> Joshooa: unmount first
<Joshooa> Chousuke: What happens if I don't?
<intelikey> Joshooa what fs is on it ?
<Chousuke> well, you might get file corruption.
<Chousuke> otoh you probably won't.
<Chousuke> but it's possible
<Chousuke> so unmount first
<intelikey> if it's ext# you most likely will get fs errors.
<Joshooa> We;ll like in Windows I'd just make sure it's light wasn't flashing, and unplug it
<Joshooa> it's fat32
<intelikey> if it's vfat then it probably wont hurt it.
<Chousuke> Joshooa: that's not the proper way on windows either :/
<Chousuke> intelikey: it definitely will if it's being used.
<Joshooa> yeah but you don't mount it in windows either
<Moltov> Chousuke: Hardly ever causes an issue tho.
<intelikey> but linux will cry if you remove it while it's mounted.
<Joshooa> as long as it's not being read or written to, no problem
<Chousuke> Joshooa: it's "mounted" automatically
<Joshooa> I was worried that it would be remounted over and over though if I don't specify that I am removing it
<Moltov> *sighs* Why cant they just remember to support hotswap in these flash drives these days...
<intelikey> Chousuke you mean if there is disk activity.   yes if there is a write in progress  no matter what fs it is it's borked.
<Joshooa> cause then I wouldn't have stuff to talk about
<Chousuke> there might be some cache stuff too that might cause trouble
<Moltov> I mean, my WIRELESS card, has hotswap, i have no damn idea why, but it does.
<Chousuke> writes to disk don't happen instantly.
<intelikey> do if it's mounted with  option   sync
<Moltov> Chousuke: Yes, but why would you stupidly remove it while your writing file bar was still on the screan.
<Chousuke> intelikey: which is usually not the case.
<Chousuke> Moltov: the write may not be complete even after it says it's complete.
<intelikey> is if i mount removable + writable media...
<cpk1> if you use console you might not realize you have gotten a carriage return from a cp or mv before you take it out =P
<Moltov> Chousuke: For more than a fraction of a second maybe... otherwise thatd be incredibly stupid.
<Chousuke> still, you should unmount properly.
<Moltov> Or remember to pay attention to get a hotswap usb flash ^.^
<intelikey> cpk1 in console the prompt will return before the disk write in some cases  and that's true for gui also.
<intelikey> note.   'some cases'
<Joshooa> That's why if the blue light is flashing on my usb key, I don't touch it
<cpk1> intelikey: thats what I saying though, you might notice that you got a carriage return =P also & would probably free it
<intelikey> so why would ttyS0 be reporting busy ?
<Chousuke> I think there was a kernel patch that did something to allow unplugging without unmounting
<Joshooa> No blue flashing, no activity, should be safe
<cpk1> might not*
<Chousuke> I think it may have monitored the media and determined whether it was unplugged safely.
<intelikey> umount is safe.
<Chousuke> umount is, but directly unplugging isn't.
<intelikey> eject it  :)
<Chousuke> which is the same as unmounting :P
<intelikey> for Q in /etc/hd? /etc/sd? ;do eject $Q && echo "that was $Q" ;done
<Moltov> cpk1: writing it to the file you specified, didnt help.
<Joshooa> man this sucks, I have to sort through 100GB of stuff, see what I want to save, and then burn it to DVDs so I can format my hard drives and reinstall stuff
<Moltov> cpk1: it didnt run it... at the right moment atleast
<intelikey> howto find the cdrom device ^  :)  and make the usb-stick safe all at the same time....
<cpk1> Moltov: hrmm you shouldnt even need to run dhclient for something since if it is set to auto in the interfaces file it shold already do that
<intelikey> second half of that statement is a joke you know.
<intelikey> <intelikey> so why would ttyS0 be reporting busy ?  <<< if nothing is using it ?
<Moltov> Cpk1: Yeah, we noted that.. Its a bit odd.
<intelikey> i was thinking missing module,   but chroot into another installation and in there it's not busy/works  so that's not it.
<Moltov> Cpk1: But atleast the first time we ran through it over there, that made the internet connect...
<Moltov> That was strange, ndiswrapper didnt start up automaticaly this time... i had to modprobe it on...
<Moltov> But... ive used sudo ndiswrapper -m... which... when run again confirmed it... ... ...
<cpk1> haha well that is probably why it didnt work =P
<Moltov> *hits head aginst wall* Why must 802.11g cards hate me.
<cpk1> Moltov: does 'cat /etc/modules/' have ndiswrapper in it?
<Moltov> Why... didnt it... GAAAAH
<cpk1> pretty sure that it should have ndiswrapper in there at least
<intelikey> what am i doing, not holding my mouth right or what ?
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  fuser /dev/ttyS0
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  wvdial
<intelikey> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.55
<intelikey> --> Cannot open ./dev/ttyS0: Device or resource busy
<cpk1> intelikey: I would try to help but I think it is a bit over my head =\
<intelikey> i just don't understand why that device is busy unless i chroot then it's free  and nothing is using it...
<Joshooa> Moltov: How're things working out for ya?
<Moltov> Cpk1: its... quite empty, i mean, a few notes... and like, 2 letters
<cpk1> Moltov: ok well I *think* ndiswrapper needs to be in there if you want it to start
<cpk1> on boot
<Moltov> assuming you mean /etc/moduels of course, since theres no such folder :P
<Moltov> CPk1;Hmmm, well, i can put it in there...
<cpk1> well my advice comes with absolutely no warranty, implied or explicit =)
<Joshooa> is there a way to open html help files in Kubuntu?
<Moltov> Depends what you mean by open
<Moltov> open and edit? Kate if your used to the style... Open and view? Konquerer, duh...
<intelikey> quanta +
<Joshooa> View
<Joshooa> Konquerer and OpenOffice wont work
<Joshooa> and now OpenOffice wont close
<SlackRat> a browser, konqueror is usually default
<cpk1> konquerer can most certainly handle html
<Joshooa> I think they may be .nfo files in windows
<Joshooa> it most certainly did not handle this
<Joshooa> but they are ebooks
<cpk1> is it a .chm?
<Joshooa> yrds
<Joshooa> yes*
<SlackRat> install xchm
<cpk1> or kchmviewer
<Joshooa> ok
<Joshooa> I want these books too, since most of my linux books appear to be in this format
<SlackRat> thats the format the official ubuntu book is zipped up in btw
<Moltov> Cpk1: Ummm That DEFINATELY didnt work right. Now its not showing up under iwconfig even if i give the command to force it to run...
<Moltov> Cpk1: Although ndiswrapper still notes it installed and connected correctly.
<cpk1> well
<cpk1> I made sure to educate myself this time around
<cpk1> it does need to be in /etc/modules
<cpk1> you used depmod before inserting it the first time right?
<Moltov> used what?... Excuse me, linux Noob here...
<cpk1> before you inserted it did you do depmod -a?
<Moltov> no...
<Moltov> I didnt know to do anything of the sort...
<cpk1> Moltov: right, so do sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper and then sudo depmod -a
<Moltov> Cpk1: now what?
* Moltov gets out a poking stick
<Moltov> You still there?
<Moltov> Well, that cant be good...
<Joshooa> So, I want to install LinEAK, should I get the tar.gz or deb files, or are the tar.gz files deb zipped up, or whats with that?
<Moltov> Meh. Depends...
<Moltov> Tar.gz are generaly source files in a compressed form.
<Moltov> generaly...
<Joshooa> ok
<Moltov> That said
<Moltov> you can quite often find much more up to date versions therin
<Moltov> And hence compile them with makefile or such... and have better installs...
<Moltov> lol
<Moltov> Joshooa; funny, we keep helping each other...
<Joshooa> yeah
<Joshooa> It's good, we're both learning, we can learn twice as fast this way, cause we have twice as many problems
<Moltov> Joshooa: I'd say, you got an im you like... but... I currently lack the ability to... log onto any of mine...
<Joshooa> an im?
<Joshooa> instant messenger?
<Moltov> *nods*
<Joshooa> what makes you say that?
<Moltov> Cus, ^.^ knowing someone elce whos learning nix is A, helpfull B, something i dont have on my list
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Moltov> C and D Why the heck not, and its not like i use mine for only people i know in person... id only ave like 4 on my list if i was one of those silly people
<Joshooa> Yeah, I agree, and I have you on my buddy list already too, but hopefully tomorrow I will be reformatting my computer to completely remove windows
<zorglu_> !java6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moltov> E, i dont come on irc normaly...
<Joshooa> Just fully got that sentence
<Moltov> My laptop has a preticular hatred for it.
<Joshooa> I'll be on IRC all the time now, since I'm using Kopete
<Joshooa> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<Moltov> Gaim gives good aim/yim/msnim(and icq if your a uo player... not that anyone elce uses it)
<Joshooa> I completely forgot about him
<zorglu_> q. what is the ubotu tag for java6 ?
<Moltov> I like it better than kopete
<Joshooa> I used Gaim until I got up on Kubuntu
<Joshooa> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Moltov> It has an installer through adept, that works fine.
<Joshooa> ?
<Moltov> Adept, the package manager.
<Moltov> If its properly syncing to the net-repositories, it should have quite a bit decent stuf.
<Joshooa> I don't think mine does that
<SlackRat> bleh, install synaptic
<Moltov> It doesnt work right if you install just wrong... I did that last time.
<Joshooa> yes I like Syntapic more
<SlackRat> been around  a lot longer, and imo, its more intuitive and offers more options
<Moltov> GYAAAAAAH
<Skuller> hey guys..my klipper is running but its icon is not in the system tray...i just rebooted my system n now it is not there....in terminal when i type 'klipper' it says its running...
<SlackRat> what did you break now?
<Moltov> Whatever Cpk1 had me do, made everything work LESS.
<Moltov> Before it worked with a little poking at it... Now it just doesnt work.
<Joshooa> heh heh heh
<SlackRat> try configure system try
<Joshooa> Don't worry, I'm sure when I reboot I wont have network access either
<SlackRat> tray
<Skuller> yay...i killed the process and started klipper again using the terminal...it is now there
<Skuller> laterz guys
<Moltov> *hits his head aginst the wall* and unlike what was tried before
<Moltov> i have NO idea how to undo what he had me do
<Moltov> *grumbles* this is why i like typing in my config file changes manualy...
<Skuller> regarding moltov's problem...is there a 'System restore' or 'goback' equivalent in kubuntu?
<Moltov> If i had edited the files with kate, it auto backs up anything systemfilish it edits.
<Moltov> But as far as i know, otherwise, no.
<Moltov> Not that doesnt require i used it first atleast.
<Moltov> Well, atleast i know the card works... even if it doesnt now... and didnt want to auto-start...
<Moltov> And ive saved what he told me to do... so if i can find someone... copitent, maybe they can tell me how to undo it.
<Joshooa> Me am copitent
<Joshooa> :D
<Moltov> er
<Joshooa> At least I hope I am competent
<Moltov> lol
<Joshooa> to read what he made you to and undo it, maybe
<Moltov> *chuckles*
<Joshooa> to pull commands out of my ass that my help, not so likely
<Moltov> he had me do "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper" and then "sudo depmod -a"
<Joshooa> so you removed ndiswrapper from your modules
<Moltov> ..
<Moltov> That realy wouldnt explain what its doing tho.
<Joshooa> and then checked for newer stuff
<Joshooa> and wasn't it -A?
<Joshooa> not -a
<Moltov> uh...
<Moltov> Good question.
<Moltov> Dont know what i ended up actualy typing.
<Moltov> he originaly said lowercase
<Moltov> ^.^ scrolled up a bit
<Joshooa> hmm
<Joshooa> well that's not even a command then
<Joshooa> do modprobe ndiswrapper
<Moltov> tried.
<Moltov> doesnt work.
<Joshooa> and?
<Joshooa> does it show under iwconfig?
<Moltov> Nope. unlike before.
<Moltov> Ill double double check... but pretty damn sure.
<Joshooa> what about ndiswrapper -l?
<Joshooa> does it show it installed?
<Moltov> Installed and connected, as always.
<Joshooa> dhclient?
<Moltov> Fails to find device.
<Moltov> i can get the exact error
<Moltov> but thats the gist of it
<Moltov> currently speaking, there is no wlan0
<Moltov> and modprobe ndiswrapper nolonger brings my wireless card up as it.
<SlackRat> what does ifconfig show?
<Moltov> if?
<SlackRat> yeah
<Moltov> *checks having no clue what config thats checking*
<Moltov> Nothing, absolutely doenst do anything.
<SlackRat> will show youre devices for internet, wireless and non
<Moltov> Well, i know my dlink wired lan card works fine... I usualy bridge from my laptop to my slave(now backup computer were messing with)
<Moltov> its just useless being its a room and a half away from the router
<Joshooa> how does ifconfig not do anything?
<Joshooa> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joshooa> psh
<Moltov> ... Im increasingly odded out here...
<Moltov> And wish i hadnt listened to cpk1... nothing he told me to do worked... >.>
<ekul`> I'm kind of confused, is kubuntu completely seperate to ubuntu, or as I have ubutnu can i install kubuntu ontop and have the option of using KDE or Gnome?
<Joshooa> I have a dilema
<SlackRat> ekul, you can add kde to ubuntu
<SlackRat> and xfce as well
<Moltov> Ekul': That is a bit of an odd sortout...
<Joshooa> That's how I got kubuntu
<Joshooa> had ubuntu, used the terminal to get the kde extension, and here i am
<SlackRat> me too, its more stable i think, if i build kubuntu on top of an ubuntu base
<Moltov> *chuckles* I actualy installed off the kubuntu install dvd...
<ekul`> Ahh cool, whats the extentiont o download kde, if you got it there
<ekul`> to*
<Joshooa> not sure
<Joshooa> I read it somewhee
<Joshooa> where
<SlackRat> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop?
<Moltov> should be
<ekul`> Thanks :)
<SlackRat> should get you up and running and you can build on that
<ekul`> any complex setting up? (still very new to linux, so will it just give me an option at login?)
<Moltov> So any idea on my pesky situation slack?
<SlackRat> no, you should be able to choose kde at boot time
<SlackRat> from the login splash, under sessions i think
<Joshooa> Well you log in then go to options where you type in your name, and then select kde
<ekul`> excellent, thanks :)
<SlackRat> Moltov, not at the moment
<Moltov> Its kinda strange too...
<SlackRat> ekul, you can make kde the default autologin desktop as well if you wnat
<Moltov> The light on my wireless card is blinking as if its initiated, yet... its useless as far as i can summerise.
<SlackRat> Moltov, i find my kubuntu box sometimes just doesnt connect and a reboot finds my wifi
<SlackRat> happened yesterday
<ekul`> awesome :D thanks
* ekul` loves linux already
<SlackRat> no problem ekul
<SlackRat> heh
<Moltov> ... find the card or your network?
<ekul`> now i got my sound working, and .avi files, im never going back
<Joshooa> I am getting ready to remove windows entirely
<SlackRat> seems to lose the network
<Joshooa> Oh, although
* ekul` cant live without American dad and family guy though
<Joshooa> I have like, 30 Gigs of software/games downloaded, for windows, s hould I just format those too?
<Moltov> Yeah see thats the thing, i since what i did with cpk1, have no wlan0 device.
<Joshooa> Or burn 8 DVDs?
<Moltov> Depends
<SlackRat> joshooa, if you are a gamer, why dump windows?
<ekul`> im thinking of doing that, gonna back up some of the videos though
<Moltov> whats your computers stats?
<ekul`> cant be bothered downloading those big torrents again
<Joshooa> I'm not really
<ekul`> im keeping windows just for gaming, but i want to set it up on my other box
<SlackRat> what does Kwifi show you?
<Joshooa> But I have some games, I hardly install them, but I'm always like, why delete them?
<Joshooa> Also, everyone i know has windows, so they might like them
<SlackRat> KWifiManager
<Moltov> ?
<Moltov> umm
<Moltov> i think i dont have it come to think of it
<Moltov> I have wlan assistant, but... even I know its...
<SlackRat> try and fire it from cli, then if not , apt get it
<Moltov> *coughs* that computers not online atm, and i kinda lost the dvd
<SlackRat> it allows you to see if your devices are detected and activated in a gui
<SlackRat> heh
<SlackRat> kinda lost?
<Moltov> But i can find a package ^.^
<Moltov> well
<Moltov> i know its in my room... somewhere
<SlackRat> like 'kinda pregnant'?
<Moltov> Nah...
<Moltov> you CAN kinda lose something.
<Moltov> In my case i know what 360 cubic feet of space its in.
<SlackRat> true, and at that moment, it is for all intensive purposes, lost....
<SlackRat> :-P
<Moltov> Just, not where in that 360 cubic feet.
<Moltov> Though, realy, thats more like... 288 cubic feet, since i can count out my bed...
<SlackRat> heh, thats what you think
<Moltov> But anyway, ill go download it and burn it lol
<Moltov> !kwifimanager
<Moltov> aww
<Moltov> was curious
<ubotu> kwifimanager: wireless lan manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 780 kB
<Moltov> ah there we are... humm damn no link
<uros> hi all. 2 questions: 1/ how do i set a command to be run everytime i log on (it is a sudo command)? 2/ why can i run kppp from one user but not from the other on this computer (could not find executable?)
<SlackRat> second user doesnt have sudo rights is my guess
<SlackRat> so the exe isnt found for that user
<uros> slackrat: tnx. worked.
<uros> question left: how do i do "sudo rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0" automatically on login of any user?
<SlackRat> probably by editing your init scripts
<uros> slackrat: where are those?
<SlackRat> the scripts controlling your startup runlevels and processes
<SlackRat> /etc
<SlackRat> check out the docs, its been awhile since i tampered with debian style init scrips
<uros> will do
<SlackRat> so you'd prolly get a (wrong) slackware answer, heh
<SlackRat> check the forums and google debian init scripts startup processes ,,,,or the like
<Moltov> *sighs hitting his head aginst the wall*
<Moltov> just... a month and a half more...
<Moltov> Thats all i ask... of this poor thing...
<Moltov> HAH i tricked it into talking to the damn wlan card again... >.> but it adds a whole nother step to booting up and getting it working...
<Joshooa> as long as it works
<Moltov> Geh... Ill find some pro tomorrow evening, that can help me get it actualy fixed... but it works for now... and is nearing 4am, so im starting to get tired ^.^
<Moltov> I suspect that stuf he had me do, messed with how it was booting, and caused something there... No clue how.
<Moltov> Probobly related to its malf in the first place... but lol.
<Moltov> Well ciao... half hope half dont hope to see you around.
<Joshooa> Hey where are you from?
<Joshooa> aw
<Joshooa> Should I make a 100MB boot partition at the beginning of my drive?
<Joshooa> anyone?
<intelikey> well i guess i got this thing back like it was before it got like it is.
<Joshooa> but then that means it is how it was
<Joshooa> that's like an infinite loop sentnse
<intelikey> yeah that's what i said.
<greenguy> Is there any polish kubuntu user?
<Joshooa> sentence*
<intelikey> greenguy yes.  there might be a channel
<intelikey> what's the two letter country code to poland ?
<intelikey> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<greenguy> intelikey do you know the channel name?
<intelikey> see ubotu  ^
<Joshooa> should I make a 100mb boot partition or is that not needed?
<greenguy> yes, pl
<greenguy> ubotu dzieki ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dzieki ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Joshooa depends on many other things.   1. can grub read the root fs   2  will you be mounting the boot partition manually    3 do you like having a boot partition....   and other things
<greenguy> I saw ... thank you intelikey
<waylandbill> Joshooa: you can, but that's really just for when bios' had trouble with large drives.
<Joshooa> ok
<intelikey> !welcome | greenguy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !thanks | greenguy
<ubotu> greenguy: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Joshooa> Well, I have a 40GB and a 200GB and I am deciding how to partition everything before I reinstall, Kubuntu first, windows second just for backup, and maybe for games
<intelikey> Joshooa install windows first that way windows doesn't mess up the linux install
<intelikey> can be done either way,   just goes smoother one way.
<Joshooa> Will it do that? Damn, I was thinking linux first so it's closer to the center
<intelikey> closer to the center ?  how big a windows ho you gona make ?
<Joshooa> Not sure
<Joshooa> I want it minimal, like for emergencies, but then again I may want it to play games sometimes l ike on the network or something
<waylandbill> Joshooa: it's uncommon to find a system with a 1024 cylinder bios limitation anymore, so needing a small /boot partition isn't really necessary.
<Joshooa> waylandbill: Thanks, I didn't think it was necessary, but I read something and it said I should, but was a very short article and didn't say why and I couldn't tell how old it was
<intelikey> waylandbill as long as the bios can read the root fs.
<intelikey> you get large enough you still get out of reach for grub.
<SlackRat> windows installer, aka the MS virus, tends to wipe out linux partitons
<waylandbill> intelikey: if I'm getting that large, I'm getting a mobo that can read that large too. :-)
<intelikey> keep in mind that the same old problems are not gone away just pushed farther down the road.
<waylandbill> indeed
<intelikey> there is always a limit.
<intelikey> even 40billion gig would still be a limit and someone would want to exceed it.
<Joshooa> So if my first drive is 40 GB, and second is 200, how should I set up my partitions for Windows and Linux?
<intelikey> Joshooa are you going to use one disk for a backup + storage ?
<Joshooa> Yea
<Joshooa> Well
<Joshooa> partition the 200GB, some storage some linux prob
<waylandbill> windows wants to be on the boot drive, otherwise you'll be needing to modify the boot.ini after install
<Joshooa> well forget that
<intelikey> yeah or trick it into thinking it's on the boot drive.
<waylandbill> I guess I should phrase that as windows assumes it's going to be on the boot drive.
<intelikey> "all drives are boot drives, in this 8 disk box"
<Joshooa> Windows assumes it's the only thing in the world too
<intelikey> yep that's why you need to install it first.
<PhinnFort> this is weird when updating with Adept Updater, in Feisty: i get something that seems like the default layout from KDevelop, named "Debconf on tripleseven" (where tripleseven is my hostname), and it whines about nice values....
<intelikey> windows will rewrite your boot sector
<intelikey> PhinnFort did you renice it ?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: nope
<intelikey> hmmm
<PhinnFort> it says "Incorrect nice value, input an integer between -19 and 20" or something, with a button that says "Next", and clicking that one results in...nothing
<ddwagnz> holy cow thats alot of users
<PhinnFort> i can click cancel, and adept fails
<intelikey> PhinnFort might mention it in  #ubuntu+1   the feisty channel  and see what they say
<PhinnFort> mkay
<intelikey> ddwagnz where ?
<ddwagnz> wat
<intelikey> ddwagnz lot of users ??? where ?
<ddwagnz> here
<PhinnFort> there?
<intelikey> nah
<ddwagnz> more than i am used to
<intelikey> look in #ubuntu   3x this many
<PhinnFort> go to #ubuntu to see users
<ddwagnz> haha
<PhinnFort> dang
<ddwagnz> MukiEX!!!
<intelikey> gentoo is heavy traffic   so is debian
<intelikey> add # to those ^
<PhinnFort> well, I used to hang in #gentoo-amd64
<ddwagnz> mhmm anyway
<PhinnFort> less traffic, mroe nice people;)
<ddwagnz> i came here for some questions
<ddwagnz> unless i can find them on the forums hehe
<ddwagnz> so i'll get back to you guys
<intelikey> ddwagnz i already asked you one.
<intelikey> :)
<ddwagnz> =/
<ddwagnz> meh
<intelikey> how many do you want ?
<intelikey> there's two
<intelikey> no really ask away.
* ddwagnz will search forums first hehe
<intelikey> could ask so i can call the bot for you
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PhinnFort> !forum question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forum question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !forums question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forums question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> PhinnFort and ubotu claims to know everything...   heh
<Joshooa> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<intelikey> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Joshooa> well I tried
<ddwagnz> i might of found something that i need answering on forums =/
<intelikey> !redhat
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ddwagnz> ok it hasnt asnwered it
<Joshooa> So, if I made my 40GB Windows, and then put Kubuntu on my 200GB, would Grub still work as my boot loader?
<intelikey> yep
<Joshooa> ok good I thought os
<Joshooa> so*
<intelikey> Joshooa but why give the whole disk to win ?
<Joshooa> So I can install a bunch of games and stuff too
<intelikey> you can put win on half of that and linux on the other and have the big disk free for later
<intelikey> just a thought.
<Joshooa> Then cut up the 200GB into swap, and 2 linux drives and just ignore the 40GB under Kubuntu
<intelikey> you hardware.  your os.
<tuco> Hello guys. Question of the hour, I have an acer 5670 laptop with an integrated card reader, but when I insert an sd card for example I can't see it in my storage media folder. Any hint?
<intelikey> you/your
<intelikey> insert correct modules ?
<Joshooa> Well, at this point, I have 38BG in programs, and that's images not installed, 5GB of music maybe and also documents and pics I want to save
<Joshooa> You want my hardware and os?
<intelikey> Joshooa heh no.  was just commenting that it's all up to you.
<intelikey> your hardware, your os, your choice.
<Joshooa> o ok
<Joshooa> But I want as much input as I can, so I can get in partitioned and installed the best way, so later when I learn something I'm less likey to wish I did it differently, which you may already know to help me
<intelikey> could give them half each of the big disk and have the small one free.
<tuco> I would rerquire some help please.
<ddwagnz> ok i may of found what i am looking for but it seems an long process to go through so heres my question
<ddwagnz> logging into Root user on the live cd!
<ddwagnz> how
<ddwagnz> hehe
<ddwagnz> its do able on ubuntu but not kubuntu!
<intelikey> ddwagnz  sudo -i
<ddwagnz> and that does?
<ddwagnz> hehe
* ddwagnz is new to linux
<intelikey> ddwagnz answers your question.   how to become root on the live cd.
<DeLeTeR> join #ubuntu-ru
<intelikey> !root | ddwagnz
<ubotu> ddwagnz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ddwagnz> ok
<intelikey> ddwagnz  man intro       man man     then when someone mentions a command you can just   man "said command"    and see what they are talking about
<ddwagnz> hmm
<intelikey> and yes you type that in a  konsole
<intelikey> or in konqueror's address bar   man:/intro
<ddwagnz> ok
<ddwagnz> right. i shall be back later if i need more help!
<intelikey> we'll be expecting you.
<Mydoom666> Bonjour
<intelikey> i have all these programs to choose from... but i don't really want to install anything...    there's kinda a minimalist thing going on....
<intelikey> your doom six houndred three score and six...
<intelikey> hmmm
<intelikey> there sure is a lot of quiet in here .....
<intelikey> i have some mis-matched hardware,  i have a 9 pin usb port and a 16 pin plug on the motherboard... any way to make them play togather ?
<turf_> hello =)
<intelikey> rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/*
<oem> good morning all
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<madmalde> Hi@all
<oem> ok so katapult will not open i get an hour glass and then the hourglass dissapears so does add remove (Lost and Found)
<oem> any suggestions?
<renato> hi, I have a ubuntu linux box that I am using as a server. it has just one ip address, but I would like to associate to it several services served via http, so, for example, if it's name is server.mydomain.com, I would like to have  webmail.mydomain.com being provided by the same server providing the page /PATH/webmail, how do I do that? is it even possible?
<SlackRat> hit alt-space and katapult should show up
<fulat2k_> any idea where i can get more gtk styles for kde in addition to qt and raleigh which is included in kde?
<oem> no dice
<SlackRat> what does it say when you try from konsole?
<waylandbill> renato: yes. you have to manage the subdomains to resolve to the correct location and it differs based on the tools available from your registrar
<oem> who are you talking to?
<SlackRat> you
<SlackRat> who is who talking to?
<oem> sec i will try it in Konsol
<SlackRat> heh
<happytiger> How to make knetworkmanager in feisty remeber passwords for wpa encrypted nets. I have to renter everytime I reboot
<renato> waylandbill, ok, I guess I have to set up  (at my registar) a subdomain crm.mydomain.com that points to the same ip address, then (I am trying to use webmin) to set up a virtual server that associate  crm.mydomain.com to a path file, is that correct?
<fulat2k_> happytiger: it uses kdewallet to store the passwords.  does kdewallet gets initialised?
<waylandbill> renato: yeah. that sounds about right.
<asaup> hi all
<asaup> my disk space
<asaup> is going at 0 mb
<asaup> how is it possible ??
<bxnp> lol, well if you use it in the end it will be full i guess
<asaup> no man
<renato> asaup I am just not sure how (in webmin) to connect crm.mydomain.com to the directory, it seems to want an A record, not a CNAME
<asaup> i mean
<oem> what is the link for pastebin?
<renato> (mind you all, I am still llearning)
<asaup> i have a super karamba widget
<asaup> where i can show with my eyes
<asaup> that it goes like this
<asaup> 638mb , 630 , 627
<asaup> and i am not downloading anythink
<asaup> ??
<asaup> how can this be possible
<bxnp> log files created by daemons
<bxnp> your own content
<bxnp> i dont know, maybe you are hacked
<oem> oem@ubuntu:~$ katapult
<oem> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<oem>   Major opcode:  143
<oem>   Minor opcode:  3
<oem>   Resource id:  0x0
<b0rt> hey there, how can i install a package with all it dependencies, apt-get -f install .... didnt work
<oem> Failed to open device
<waylandbill> renato: I don't use webmin, so I can't help you there.
<oem> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 154
<oem>   Major opcode:  143
<oem>   Minor opcode:  3
<oem>   Resource id:  0x0
<oem> Failed to open device
<oem> oem@ubuntu:~$
<renato> ok
<SlackRat> sudo apt-get install <pkgname>
<b0rt> SlackRat: i get problem with broken dependencies
<waylandbill> oem: remove the devices from xorg.conf that don't exist in your system (such as wacom device)
<oem> i would but am unclear how i have only had this for about 3 days or so
<waylandbill> oem: backup the file and remove the devices that don't exist. The /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you the ones that don't exist.
<SlackRat> bart, might be a problem with pkgs at the moment , apt gets the deps if it can
<oem> Unknown host xorg.conf
<SlackRat> oem, try reinstalling katapult? remove and install again?
<b0rt> ic... =/ thanks SlackRat
<waylandbill> oem: it's a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SlackRat> oem ,  i get errors as well when i fire apps from command line, but most work after the xorg errors
<oem> ok
<SlackRat> dapper or edgy?
<waylandbill> SlackRat: most times that's okay, but say when smb4k sets up the sudoers file, you could get locked out of sudo because it puts those errors into the sudoers file.
<oem> ok how do i fix this so Xorg doesnt fail
<waylandbill> it's just a simple case of devices that don't exist and an easy fix is to comment them out.
<oem> i am using edgy
<SlackRat> hmn, im on dapper, check the forums to see if this is a problem already reported
<oem> i did and hasnt been reported as of yet
<oem> my version # for edgy is X Window System Version 7.1.1
<waylandbill> I've seen it on the forums before. It may have had different device numbers, but I'm almost positive I've seen similar
<loris> ciao
<iltomee> hi, can someone help: X wont start, I have to install the nvidia kernel modul each time i reboot, I just installed some updates, im still using breazy, can someone help
<oem> ok well i just got done with work and probably shouldnt be editting this untill i have had some sleep. I like the way i have it set up and well i have already broken the platform once lol dont want to reinstall just yet LMAO
<b0rt> SlackRat: do u know about libqt3-mt 3:3.3.7 ?
<b0rt> why i cant upgrade from 3:3.3.6
<SlackRat> get some sleep, but you could reinstall katapult prolly without headaches and see what happens
<oem> ok
<SlackRat> what version are you using bort?
<oem> ty guys i appreciate you helping a convert out
<b0rt> im using 3:3.3.6 and i need .7 as dependency
<SlackRat> what kubuntu version?
<b0rt> 6.10
<eilker> aftes upgrading to edgy, splash texts are so small, anyone knows solution ?
<SlackRat> bort, maybe youre trying to upgrade to an incompatible version
<b0rt> ic
<b0rt> how can i check it?
<b0rt> if 6.10 is compatible with libqt3-mt 3:3.3.7 ?
<SlackRat> google?
<b0rt> k... ill have a look, thanks SlackRat
<b0rt> =)
<SlackRat> cheers
<frit> hello
<mix_> hello! Does anyone know,why KDE isn't start in my kubuntu?
<frit> how do i add some source ? for the aptitude , because i can't get amsn :/
<SlackRat> mix, you have to be a  bit more specific?
<frit> i also tried with apt-cache search amsn but no way
<Timsen> frit just edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<mix_> SlackRat sure, the kuubuntu graphic is loading,the bar under logo is finished,but i see black window :(
<frit> ok Timsen , but should i add in this file ? :)
<frit> +what
<SlackRat> check the kubuntu forums under the version youre running
<Timsen> you can check if the multiverse and universe repositories are included and that there is no ' infront the line
<SlackRat> ive heard that before, you may have to configure xorg to run right
<Timsen> i mena no # infront of the line @ frit
<frit> right Timsen
<frit> thx
<mix_> ok,i'll check it /SlackRat
<Timsen> after you commented the line in, you first must an apt-get update @ frit
<frit> ok
<frit> i'll do that
<Timsen> good luck
<frit> because i aslo wanted xchat
<frit> but i can only get xchat-gnome
<frit> which i din'yt like wery much :p
<frit> thx Timsen
<frit> later ;)
<Timsen> you could have a look to konversation
<Timsen> it is also a nice irc client as i know
<frit> ?
<frit> i don't know this one :)
<frit> i'll test ^^
<eilker> aftes upgrading to edgy, splash texts are so small, anyone knows solution ?
<eilker> how can i solve that ?
<frit> cool Timsen it's nice :) i prefer taht than xchat :)
<wargoth> hi all
<pwn4tt4ck> hey, have a question in the offtopic, someone plz answer?
<eilker> Segmentation fault kiba-dock , any experience ?
<devilsadvocate> how do i increase my mouse sensitivity?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<jhutchins> Mornin' BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> hi jhutchins , how goes it ?  .... lotsa splittsville here lately
* mluser-work is back.
<nino> una scomoda verit
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nino> ciao
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eze> wath it is?
<jokin> hi
<jokin> is there someone alive?
<jokin> :-)
<fzf> nope sry :P
<jokin> fzf: should I use adept for select/deselect universe/multiverse?
<jokin> where can I configure that with a GUI?
<fzf> yes why not
<fzf> u can do it w/ adept
<jokin> I know how to do it by hand in konsole, but is I need to know if it is posible with gui for a friend
<jokin> fzf: where adept have that option?
<fzf> w8
<jokin> I selected view propietary and restricted
<khaije> my X server isn't displaying the color black properly, it's a mix of granulated colors. Restarting X seems to fix this but does anyone know if I can fix it w/o losing my current session?
<jokin> and if I do apt-cache search mplayer there is not package
<jokin> neither wine or other
<fzf> select view > repo or something like that
<fzf> im not using english version
<khaije> it only happens after a reboot for some reason meh
<LL_Hakaisou> oy...
<fzf> khaije that might be ur display driver fault
<LL_Hakaisou> what ports do i need to forward in my router for ktorrent?
<guiden_> how do I get rid of old search history? If I get a match with an old search thing, the old replaces the words that I typed
<khaije> fzf: that sounds reasonable, it's the nvidia restricted blob :-/
<fzf> khaije switch to vesa and check it up then
<LL_Hakaisou> guiden_ | that's usually a browser thing, what browser are you using?
<guiden_> konqueror
<fuel> why is kwin-crystal binded to kubuntu-default-setting?
<LL_Hakaisou> sorry, i couldn't tell you man
<LL_Hakaisou> i use firefox myself
<guiden_> ok
<slawek> hello
<LL_Hakaisou> god i cannot wait for my ram shipment to come in
<slawek> i'm new to linux
<LL_Hakaisou> salwek | hello
<LL_Hakaisou> slawek even
<slawek> and i have few questions
<chino> does the k cd have the same stuff as the regular one ?
<JackPhil> howto get root privilege with konqueror?
<slawek> first about the mic in skype
<JackPhil> must kdesu?
<Dr_willis> JackPhil,  basicially
<slawek> it doesn't work
<LL_Hakaisou> JackPhil | open a terminal and use the command kdesu konqueror
<Dr_willis> JackPhil,  i tend to use 'mc' in a terminal, to do my root file managing needs. :)
<chino> can you guys send me a link for the live cd ?
<jhutchins> LL_Hakaisou: Why a terminal?  Why not just Alt-F2?
<LL_Hakaisou> same thing really
<LL_Hakaisou> i have an applet button for Konsole on my kicker
<visik7> anyone here use filelight
<LL_Hakaisou> woo, look at me slinging around the process names XD
<chino> whats up with the alternate cd ?
<LL_Hakaisou> alternate CD?
<LL_Hakaisou> O_)
<jhutchins> chino: The kubuntu CD uses KDE, the ubuntu CD uses Gnome.
<LL_Hakaisou> did you buy a bundle or something?
<chino> jhutchins:  thats the only differnce ?
<chino> im just wondering if they are biased
<Dr_willis> first thing i do is put an icon for Konsole onto the panel.
<jhutchins> !alternate | chino
<ubotu> chino: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<chino> like if kubuntu is 2nd rate
<slawek> what to do with that??? "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3320"                                                                                                    swt-pi-gtk in swt.library.path, java.libary.path or the jar file
<Dr_willis> chino,  i install Ubuntu and Kubuntu both . :) that way i can use gnome or kde.
<Dr_willis> Linux is about Choices.
<chino> lol
<chino> dont give me a speach
<chino> i been using linux 6 years
<jhutchins> chino: There's also xubuntu, which uses xfce.
<Dr_willis> 6 yrs? thats it!
<chino> i jsut want to see how good kubuntu got since last time i tried it
<LL_Hakaisou> or you can install either one and then install the GUI package of your choice later
<chino> heh.. thats it!
<Dr_willis> I got underware older then that. :)
<LL_Hakaisou> the only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is the GUI
<chino> thats funny that they call xfce light weight... sure its smaller but its not light weight.... they should have a blackbox or xwin version for a "light wieght" desktop
<LL_Hakaisou> I've been using linux for......... 2 weeks :D
<Dr_willis> I normally install the 'ubuntu' version, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop first thing.   some tools i like to use are gnome bases, some are kde based..
<LL_Hakaisou> I've also decided that I'm not gonna go back to windows =D
<chino> idk i just had a feeling kubuntu was being less developed i was wondering why gnome is the default... i think kde is better but i know its opinion
* jhutchins mumbles something about RH2.1 and goes in search of coffee.
<Dr_willis> gnome is the default because from a 'tech support' point of view i guess.. its 'easier' to  keep people from screwing things up. :)
<chino> i personally wonna see this new gui based management tool you guys been working on to replace the kde control center.....
<Dr_willis> easier to  teach when theres less options.
<LL_Hakaisou> Now, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get lynched for asking this, but is there a Vista/OSX like GUI package for linux?
<chino> and whats up with the osdl desktop installer .. .they ever finish that yet ?
<Dr_willis> LL_Hakaisou,  you mean a OS-X theme for KDE ?
<LL_Hakaisou> not really a theme
<schtr4jh> hello!
<LL_Hakaisou> mostly widgets
<schtr4jh> can anybody help me?
<slawek> one more time :Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3320 or swt-pi-gtk in swt.library.path, java.libary.path or the jar file
<LL_Hakaisou> schtr4jh | Hello!
<slawek> i got that when i;m trying to run azureus
<LL_Hakaisou> we will attempt to
<schtr4jh> i want to mount my d: partition on windows xp, that ican usethat files on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> LL_Hakaisou,  theres the superkaramba stuff for all sorts of idiotic desktop widgets. :)
<Dr_willis> schtr4jh,   huh.. we need co clarify what you are doing.
<LL_Hakaisou> i take offense with that idiotic desktop widget comment.... XFD
<Dr_willis> your D: is a windows drive?
<Dr_willis> LL_Hakaisou,  good. :)
<LL_Hakaisou> haha
<chino> so the live cd is also an installer ?.... isn' that wierd ? are they trying to breka the paradigm ?  i gues it would be easier to just create a tool that runs on a stable live cd to install...
<Dr_willis> LL_Hakaisou,  after seeing the plague of eyecandy comming this way....
<schtr4jh> no...my windows drive is C, but i have music, movies, programs on D partition (drive)
<Dr_willis> chino,  using a live cd as an installer is gettting common.
<LL_Hakaisou> there is only one legitmate widget i really want
<LL_Hakaisou> post-it notes
<Dr_willis> schtr4jh,  but it is a WINDOWS FORMATED Drive.. since its D: its using NTFS filesystem?
<soulrider> chino: it pissed me off when i downloaded hte suse live DVD and discovered i couldnt install it with it. Sucha  waste of bandwith and media
<Dr_willis> 'windows drive' = one thats useable by windows. :)
<LL_Hakaisou> 5 bucks says yes
<schtr4jh> yes, it is using ntfs
* LL_Hakaisou collects 5 bucks
<Dr_willis> schtr4jh,  theres a great many docs out on how to get read/write access to ntfs partitions.  lets see....
<soulrider> lol
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<LL_Hakaisou> wait though
<Dr_willis> schtr4jh,  for read only access its fairly easy.
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LL_Hakaisou> it's not truly safe to use though
<soulrider> im going to study, bbl!
<Dr_willis> I go the other route and let windows read/write my ext2/3 partitions
<soulrider> i use ntfs-3g and it worked like a charm
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<LL_Hakaisou> which reminds me
<comosicus> hy
<LL_Hakaisou> nah, i'll mess with that later
<slawek> so i'm guessing no one had that problem with java??
<slawek> ;/
<comosicus> i'm trying to connect on a specific server and i can't do it. where i can ask for help
<Dr_willis> slawek,  i cant recall many problems with it
<slawek> sh**
<Dr_willis> comosicus,  connect 'how' ?
<comosicus> i trying use kopete to connect on a irc server
<slawek> google didn't helped either
<okay> hi
<guiden_> GOOGLE IS STORING DATABASES OF PEOPLES SEARCHES!
<andrian> greetings, in drapper and edgy as well the dma is droped on eject, have to put it back manually every time to read a dvd, is there a solution to that ?
<Dr_willis> guiden_,  so?
<slawek> guiden yes it is but not with my problems :D
<comosicus> i'v been add the server on my  kopete but ........ name lookup has failed. Trying to reconnect.
<guiden_> dr_willis, it's about integrity and freedom
<guiden_> don't you know about that stuff?
<comosicus> what it means " name lookup has failed. Trying to reconnect."
<chino> yea in reality its a dam good idea... iget to donwload the live cd use it as a full blown desktop... then just install it!! yea..
<Dr_willis> guiden_,  and this is imporntant to a LINUX channel in what way...
<chino> so should i get the desktop one or the alternate ?
<Chousuke> guiden_: What does it matter if google knows what people search for.
<Dr_willis> comosicus,  i would guess the dns server failed to get the ip of the servername
<chino> can i still get the addvanced setup menu in the desktop cd ?
<guiden_> I just asked how do get rid of the search history in konqureror
<Dr_willis> chino,  advanced setup?
<guiden_> and now I found out,
<chino> this is my work laptop im gonna resize the ntfs partition create a new one and install ubuntu there my self... im sure ubuntu can use the 2.6 kernel and the new swap file paradigm... but  I CANNOT HAVE SOME AUTOMATED INSTALLER FRY MY NTFS PARTITION!!!
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chino> yea you said the alternate cd had an advanced installer...
<comosicus> so what shoud i do?
<Chousuke> guiden_: It's their service, and they can store the search keywords you send to them if they want.
<chino> i know ubuntu is debian based and last time i let debian installer   work on its own it created like 20 partitions and fried my other ones
<chino> lol
<Dr_willis> chino,  i had the alternative cd installer resize the ntfs on my laptop. worked fine.. but it pays to backup your hd first.
<Dr_willis> chino,  given how much hd's fail.. if you got imporntatnt stuff on your hd.. BACK IT UP now.. :)
<chino> hm i thought linux cant resize ntfs ? last time i used the gparted live cd it said it couldn't touch ntfs
<Chousuke> guiden_: I'd only be worried if they offered a service to see what someone (that is, a specific person) has searched for.
<slawek> thx anyway
<slawek> c ya
<chino> i dont have important stuff its just a new laptop and if i fry the windows install the corny little ms centric admin here is not gonna give me local admin rights again cause hes gonna have to redo it all over again
<Dr_willis> chino,  i think resizing ntfs is getting to be standard/common now. for disrtos.. HOWEVER.. the vista 'improvements' to ntfs. i hear break  the linxu support for ntfs
<guiden_> well that's where we are heading, fascism, corporation of everything, the colloborate together in order to control people
<guiden_> seriously, usa is heading for fascism
<Chousuke> may be.
<comosicus> i did not find and alternative server so i really whant to acces this oane
<guiden_> after that faked 9/11
<Dr_willis> chino,  use a live cd and image the whole hd over over the network to some other machine. :)
<Chousuke> Good thing then that I don't live there :)
<chino> due im just gonna use the insatlled XP to resize the ntfs drive... why play around?
<chino> can i do that ?
<chino> what just using dd or something ?
<Dr_willis> chino,  i tend to use mondo/mindi. but I belive theres some ntfs specific tools out as well.
<Dr_willis> dd can be a bit 'hard-kore' to use. ;)
<Dr_willis> and a typo with dd  can be deadly
<comosicus> server irc-hispano:6668. this is the server
<comosicus> doc  will you help me please
<BluesKaj> I suggest you DL Gparted partition Editor , it's a live cd and works very well ...it's aboot disk so make sure your boot sequence looks at the cdrom first
<Dr_willis> irc-hispano dosent sound like a correct server name to me.
<Dr_willis>  ping irc-hispano.org
<Dr_willis> PING irc-hispano.org (194.149.73.80) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Dr_willis>  however   irc-hispano.org    DOES respond. :)
<Dr_willis> so try that server.
<chino> Dr_willis:  well like i said im just gonna resize it in xp and ill try to image the resized partition ... but never the less will the desktop version cd allow me to control how the partitions are allocated when i want to install ?
<Dr_willis> chino,  ive never noticed XP haveing a 'resize' option/feature
<Dr_willis> the desktop cd has a lot of optons on where to partition things.. but i rarely use the lve cd to install. I perfer the alt-install cd.
<Dr_willis> http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsprogs.8.html       - the 'ntfs' tools have ntfs clone and other tools. :) you could mirror image your hd over the net to a spare machine.
<slow-motion> hallo
<chino> Dr_willis:  if you go to control_panel -> admin tools -> computer management -> disk management .... cant i use that ?
<comosicus> try what sever since irc hispano does not respond.....you gave me just irc hispano sever
<Dr_willis> chino,  i cant rember the last time i use XP..
<chino> yea ill just go into the freenode#windows chat... lololol funny that we have one
<Dr_willis> chino,  every time i boot to xp it always wants to download updates and force me to reboot.. so.. i rarely use it any more.
<Dr_willis> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page        - is also a must have 'live cd' for system repair/backup/fixing. :) and that gparted live cd./
<weatherman> hi, I'm setting up nfs, how do I know the ip of the server?
<chino> anyway Dr_willis i have a feeling too that i woudl rather have th alternate cd.. but tell you truth i still wonna have a nice desktop visual cd load up so i can show off how easy it is... people allways argue that linux is so hard... last time i installed kubuntu it was less clicks than windows.. and i bet its better and prettier now... so does the alternate cd come packed iwth "extra" or is it all text based?
<Dr_willis> chino,  the latest Knoppix live cd - has Beryl support and other eye candy
<Dr_willis> alt cd has different options and a bit more control, and is all text based
<Dr_willis> i find it faster. it also is better for low end systems
<chino> Dr_willis:  i dont want ot use Knoppix!!! i thought kubuntu live cd came with all the beryl support too ?
<LL_Hakaisou> !WIDGET
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LL_Hakaisou> bah
<LL_Hakaisou> i must find a post it widget
<Dr_willis> chino,  not that i have seen.. at least not USED by default on the live cd...
<Jucato> ??
<LL_Hakaisou> oh, hello jucato
<Jucato> LL_Hakaisou: knotes? superkaramba?
<LL_Hakaisou> when'd you get here
<Dr_willis> chino,  ive only seen a few live cd's at all that use the Beryl stuff.. its getting more common however.
<LL_Hakaisou> !knotes
<ubotu> knotes: KDE sticky notes. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 241 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Jucato> LL_Hakaisou: knotes is installed by default
<Dr_willis> chino,  the ubuntu/kubuntu live cd's are rather 'basic' live cd compared to the others out.
<Jucato> LL_Hakaisou: it's started in Kontact, iirc
<LL_Hakaisou> oh holy shit yes
<chino> hmm. choices choices
<chino> yea maybe ill get both because i want to show off the beryl stuff....
<Dr_willis> i have a stack of live cd's here. :)
<chino> i thought kubuntu installation though came with all the beryl support baked in ?
<LL_Hakaisou> i just shelled it
<Dr_willis> Puppy linux, Knoppix,  DSL, all had new versions out this week
<Dr_willis> chino,  Nope.. bo Beryl by default.
<Dr_willis> chino,  the next release was supposed to have it i think..but it got removed also I belive
<chino> what... . i sware to god i read that ubuntu has beryl support in x11 and everything allready part of it
<LL_Hakaisou> thanks for the knotes tip jucato
<Dr_willis> It has 'support' but its not installed by default.. and given howmuch of a problem beryl is...
<Jucato> LL_Hakaisou: sure
<comosicus> hey doc do you know a spanish channel on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Beryl is best tried with a live cd... and then rebooted and not used for real work
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<comosicus> thank's
<chino> hm i think im gonna download the new knoppix cd then
<chino> just for kicks
<chino> so o 6.06.1 is the newesst ?
<Malph> 6.10
<Dr_willis> Feisty Fawn is in testing
<Dr_willis> Edgy Eft was the last release. Dapper is the LTS release
<Dr_willis> i thinki got that right. :)
<Malph> yup but might help others if you put release numbers with the names
<Dr_willis> the relase #'s are just the stupid dates. :)
<Dr_willis> i found that use of release #'s to be... weird.
<Dr_willis> may as well call them    by the names of the  err... states as the entered the union. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh... but ive seen way too many arguments about this.. so i wont start another.
<Malph> so dapper was released in may 2006 and edgy was released october of 2006
<chino> thanks later
<Dr_willis> Malph,  somthing like that..
<Dr_willis> edgy was delayed i thought a month however.
<Jucato> 6.06 = 2006-06 = 2006 June
<Malph> not a bad way of numbering but i kinda prefure the milestones
<Jucato> Dr_willis: no. Edgy wasn't delayed
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  what one got delayed then? ive frogotten. :)
<Dr_willis> then again - now a days i purposly wait 2 months befor updating.
<Jucato> Dapper
<Dr_willis> its a ZOO out there!
<Dr_willis> :)
<patriciacaba> jucato: dapper
<Jucato> Dapper got delayed for 2 months, hence, released in June instead of April
<Dr_willis> ZooBuntu!
<Jucato> Edgy was released on time, which meant that it only had 4 months to be developed
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ZooBuntu would be a neat name..
<patriciacaba>  months, hence, release in june instead of april
<fuel> Jucato: hello!
<Jucato> fuel: hi
<Dr_willis> 'History of Ubuntu 101'
<Dr_willis> :)
<BluesKaj> hows the Fiesty release schedule look ?
<Malph> sounds kinda like xubuntu
<Jucato> !feisty | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<fuel> blender crashed my system!!!
<fuel> :(
<patriciacaba> hellooooooooooooo you are whore or prostitute
<Jucato> patriciacaba: if you have nothing constructive to do here, please leave
<eXistenZ> How can I remap keys in Kubuntu?
<patriciacaba> your laugther or son prostituto or whoreeeeee   jeje
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@58.Red-80-24-33.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Jucato> bah
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
* Jucato sits silently in a corner
<BluesKaj> hey Jucato , yeah but what's the werd on the.....inside ?   ;>)
<LjL> Jucato: you should learn to pre-type the ban and just keep a finger above Enter
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: nah i came to bug you
<Admiral_Chicago> anyway to clear out my swap
<Admiral_Chicago> something is using all of it, I think X
<fuel> Jucato: does the transperancy in kwin-crystal work ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: dunno. been out whole day
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, you should be working on kubuntu doc with me :)
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, funny , it looks to me like my swap never gets used
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: *should*?
<Jucato> you're actually telling me that I *should* be doing something? O.o
<Admiral_Chicago> haha. i'm working off the SVN, reading them and sending patches to the appropriate people
<Admiral_Chicago> got any ideas about my question
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: nope. no idea...
<Admiral_Chicago> probably something with Feisty
<Jucato>  you know where to ask. :D
<jhutchins_lt> Admiral_Chicago: How muc ram you have?
<Malph> so is the a channel on freenode devoted to ubuntu on ppc
<Admiral_Chicago> jhutchins_lt: gig
<jhutchins_lt> So it shouldn't be swapping...
<Admiral_Chicago> no my syset load is under 25% usually
<Jucato> Malph: none that I know of. Ubuntu will be dropping official PPC support btw.
<LL_Hakaisou> PPC seems to be going the way of the dodo anyway
<jhutchins_lt> Admiral_Chicago: You know tmp goes to ram now, right?  Something filling up /tmp?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll look
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm maybe SuperKaramba
<Malph> LL_Hakaisou: true but if you work for a company that is owned by a mac fanatic and your VP of IT is also a mac fanatic you seem to find a lrge number of G4's laying around that would make good testing platforms if they were running linux as appossed to OS X Unix
<Admiral_Chicago> took care of that...
<fzf> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sredna> hi
<LL_Hakaisou> well said
<kubuntuero> can I Pipe sound across a network?
<sredna> what is required for basic development work (compiling)?
<sredna> which package, i mean
<kubuntuero> !b-E | sredna
<ubotu> sredna: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<virus> slt
<jhutchins_lt> kubuntuero: Yes.
<sredna> build-essential, thank you :)
<kubuntuero> jhutchins_lt: What do I need to install?
<virus> please help me
<azzco> virus: what's your problem?
<jhutchins_lt> virus: We can't unlss you say what's wrong.
<kubuntuero> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jhutchins_lt> virus: Please tell us what IS happening, not what's not happening.
<kubuntuero> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<azzco> I've got a bit of tourble over here, qtparted recognises my HD as busy while I'm running liveCD.
<azzco> oops typo
<fuel> virus in a linux channel!! not possibe :D
<virus> my problem I want to configure tor and privoxy I veu a simple method
<virus> im dont speak english
<kubuntuero> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<azzco> Isn't there language specific channels?
<Malph> virus: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/02/how-to-install-tor-privoxy-kubuntu-606-610/
<Jucato> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<virus> thx Mr Malph
<kubuntuero> virus: What language?
<virus> french
<Jucato> !fr | virus
<ubotu> virus: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<virus> ok thx
<albert> !dictionary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albert> mmh
<Admiral_Chicago> albert: Kdict
<albert> ty
<fuel> !ta
<fuel> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> :D
<azzco> I need some help with enlarging my root partition, qtparted doesn't want to resize it =/
<pointwood_> may I just say that Feisty is shaping up nicely :)
<kubuntuero> pointwood_: No you may not!!
<kubuntuero> Oh wait
<pointwood_> <== running feisty herd5 currently :)
<pointwood_> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> it is very nice
<kubuntuero> Maybe you can...
<BruceLeeds> Hi, mal ne frage: hat jemand hier erfahrung mit dem dateiformatsystem xfs?
<azzco> pointwood_: What was new in feisty?
<jhutchins_lt> !de | BruceLeeds
<ubotu> BruceLeeds: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Admiral_Chicago> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Admiral_Chicago> azzco: ^^
<kubuntuero> azzco: read the release notes 1 through 5 :)
<BruceLeeds> thanks ubotu - acctually I know - I just chose the wrong channel ;-) Sorry for that
<azzco> lol sorry ^^ I'd like to try it out as I've found some nice free space hehe
<pointwood_> it still doesn't want to work together with the internal card reader in my laptop and the fingerprint reader isn't used either, but I know it should be possible to get that working
<jhutchins_lt> azzco: Old style:  back up data, repartition, reformat.
<azzco> jhutchins_lt: oh I need to reformat it =/
<albert> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<albert> !emulator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubuntuero> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<kubuntuero> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<kubuntuero> Hmm I wonder of the qemu should be updated to Vista
<Admiral_Chicago> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<azzco> While I'm installing kubuntu can I add some packages before installing?
<LjL> albert: POSE is in Debian Testing, however it doesn't appear to be in Ubuntu Edgy, although it's referenced
<albert> ljl: ah, what do you mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> azzco: to teh live CD, yes. no the install no
<pointwood_> one question: do you know whether knetworkmanager also supports WPA/WPA2 or is it really WEP only?
<albert> !poes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albert> !pose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pose - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> albert: please do a /msg ubotu so we all don't see it
<LjL> albert: don't abuse the bot... i mean that POSE, a PalmOS emulator, is available in the Debian repositories, but for some reason it's not in Ubuntu
<albert> Admiral_Chicago: k
<Admiral_Chicago> ty.
<albert> ljl: thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> you can get it from debian, do a sudo dpkg -i *.deb and install it
<Admiral_Chicago> won't be "official" but may work
<kubuntuero> !wpa | pointwood_
<ubotu> pointwood_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pointwood_> thx
<Kenshin> hi leute
<Kenshin> redet hier keiner?
<jhutchins_lt> !de | Kenshin
<ubotu> Kenshin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kubuntuero> Hmm this is one of the largest channels on freenode
<Kenshin> it seams so
<apokryphos> kubuntuero: there are several larger ones. #ubuntu is _the_ largest though.
<Admiral_Chicago> #ubuntu is massive
<kubuntuero> Yeah I've noticed
<kubuntuero> By the time your question has had time to formulate on teh screen it's gone
<waylandbill> ubuntu channel is one step below chaos
<Kenshin> for me it is a chaos
* fzf is away: Gone away for now.
<pointwood_> I'm tempted to upgrade to feisty now
<jhutchins_lt> pointwood_: Why?  Looking to help find bugs?
<albert> ljl: hi, i searched google for the debian repositories, but i only howtos for building up your own debian repositorie. can you tell me how to access them?
<jhutchins_lt> albert: You might ask in #debian, or look at http://debian.org
* fzf is back.
<pointwood_> jhutchins_lt: well, so far it runs pretty darn well :)
<jhutchins_lt> pointwood_: How do you know if you haven't upgraded yet?
<pointwood_> and of course I will be submitting bug reports if I find any
<pointwood_> jhutchins_lt: I'm running the livecd
<BluesKaj> jhutchins , has (k)ubuntu published the exact date in April of the Fiesty release ?
<jhutchins_lt> BluesKaj: No updates to the schedule last I checked.
<jhutchins_lt> From what we've seen here I'd say there are still some pretty major things to work out.
<BluesKaj> I'll prolly wait til the next day to do athe net upgrade due to the traffic on 0 day :0
<jhutchins_lt> I'll give it a week or two for the same reason.  That, and Edgy is working fine for me.  If it ain't broke...
<ale_> ...
<BluesKaj> yeah edgy is working well , for me too
<pointwood_> jhutchins_lt: what kind of problems?
<pointwood_> and no, it's not like edgy is broken for me either :)
<ale_> there is an italian?
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jhutchins_lt> !it
<jhutchins_lt> pointwood_: Some video, systems integration, things like that.
<ComputerHermit>  Iam reading in the fourm that ubuntu is  illegal on my pc in the US
<ComputerHermit> is this true?
<_AnA_> send the link
<jhutchins_lt> ComputerHermit: It's a question of interpretation of the law, and what packages you've installed.
<jhutchins_lt> ComputerHermit: At this point nobody is going to come arrest you for running it.
<ComputerHermit> I have K and U
<jhutchins_lt> There are questions about things like mp3 decoders that may not be licensed for use in the U.S., but Microsoft just faced a lawsuit over the same issue.
<ComputerHermit> kubuntu and ubuntu
<pointwood_> jhutchins_lt: you're probably right that it's a good idea to wait :)
<jhutchins_lt> ComputerHermit: In  any case it is not illegal for you to run any linux distro you choose.
<ComputerHermit> I dident think so I just wanted to ask thanks
<jhutchins_lt> ComputerHermit: I'd be interested in a link to what you read.
<ComputerHermit> ok hang
<waylandbill> ComputerHermit: it's not that a linux distro will be illegal for you to use. There are add-on packages that may add functionality that is illegal in some places. Decoding DVDs could be an example.
<ale_> #ostiachat
<ale_> kgjkj
<hori> este vreun romana pe aicea
<hori> sugeti pula m
<hori> toti sa va fut in gura de fraieri
<cj_> whois
<ComputerHermit> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378171       and this one
<cj_> that one
<ComputerHermit> but I cant find it right now
<cj_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378171
<ComputerHermit> that one
<cj_> that two
<ComputerHermit> its the same lol
<cj_> that three
<ComputerHermit> we are good
<ComputerHermit> hey Iam look at this frink guy said somethink of the same
<ComputerHermit> something
<ComputerHermit> this is why I asked he was saying we all useing this illigy OS
<ComputerHermit> I was like no way
<ComputerHermit> so I asked in here
<cj_> ComputerHermit: sorry just never mind me
<ComputerHermit> I dont RIP DVD's so
<waylandbill> if it's all GPL (or similar free license) software, theres not a chance for it to be illegal.
<ComputerHermit> see ya cj_
<dell190> do anyone here know how i can login as Root
<waylandbill> !sudo | dell190
<ubotu> dell190: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dell190> i dont need to run a program.. i need to add a file to the ECT directory
<hatta> waylandbill, distributing GPL programs that violate patents is still illegal
<waylandbill> hatta: you got a point there.
<waylandbill> dell190: that applies. as does !kdesu
<waylandbill> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<hatta> patents are the reason ubuntu can't ship with mp3 support
<placo> anyone knows the keyboard shurtcut to shutdown your pc?
<waylandbill> hatta: right. even though the program itself is licensed that way. I understand.
<dell190> so there is no way to drag and drop a file to that Directory ??
<waylandbill> dell190: kdesu konqueror
<waylandbill> then you should be able to
<ComputerHermit> so is tis operating system stable and the security levels stable as well?
<Malph> dell190: there are always reasons to learn the CLI
<ComputerHermit> this*
<placo> anyone knows the keyboard shurtcut to shutdown your pc?
<eilker> my ISP's DNS servers close some site, i need a software  like * TreeWalk DNS* for linux, any suggestion pls ?
<dell190> i just got this last night, so i am completly new to the whole Linux world
* Dr_willis walks in.
<placo> is there any keyboard shurtcut to shutdown your pc?
<Dr_willis> Learn the command line. :) its your best tool for trouble shooting.
<Dr_willis> placo,  alt-ctrl-backspace can be set to kick it into shutdown mode.
<Dr_willis> well alt-ctrl-delete
<backwardsdown> #sudo shutdown -h now <-- if ther is a commandline available
<Dr_willis> depends on where you are at. Heh.. alt-ctrl-bs = kills X, alt-ctrl-del will then shutdown or reboot..
<chavo> ctrl-alt-delete brings up the logout dialog, but you can set to whatever you want
<dell190> wow this takes alot of work just to set up a dial up connection
<Dr_willis> dialup? egads...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> given the work ive had to do with other os's and modems in the past.. :) it often pays to have a 'real' external serial modem.
<dell190> and it says that resolv.conf is missing and i need to add it and i cant cause ACCESS DENIED  GAH !!!!!
<Dr_willis> to edit system type files - you need to do it as root/with sudo
<Dr_willis> rather simple concept. :)
<dell190> i dunno how to do that
<Dr_willis> its odd that its missing... its generated by the networking config scripts
<Dr_willis> it should be generated when your dialer stuff starts up and connects.
<Dr_willis> but i havent ever used a modem under ubuntu.. so dont know for sure what generates it.
<dell190> when the KPPP starts thats when it tells me that it is missing
<Dr_willis> Every user, who is in the dip/dialout groups, can use kppp to configure, connect and manage a connection to an ISP.
<Dr_willis> It may be you are not in the right group to configure stuff
<Dr_willis> try 'sudo kppp' from a terminal ?
<placo> @ Dr willis, neither of these keys to shutdown work, except for ctr alt backspace, but how to configure it to shutdown?
<jhutchins> There are braindead ISP's who don't feed the DNS info over the PPP connection.
<jhutchins> dell190: Do you know what the nameserver's IP address should be?
<jhutchins> dell190: Linux is a child of the internet and isn't quite as dial-up friendly as it could be.
<dell190> no i dont
<jhutchins> (Althought the first project I used it for was an automatic dial-on-demand router.)
<jhutchins> dell190: Ok, you need to find that out.  Are you in Windows?
<dell190> this one is on windows, my desktop is on Kubuntu
<jhutchins> Ok, I presume you're connected over the same dial-up link you'll be using, right?
<dell190> yes
<jhutchins> I believe you can run winipcfg and it will show you the DNS setings, try that.
<dell190> Ok
<jhutchins> Your ISP's web site may also have that info.
<jhutchins> dell190: You'll want the mail server addresses and possibly the news server as well, might as well check them all now.
<dell190> ok i got the DNS servers address
<jhutchins> There would be more than one...
<dell190> yeah there is 2
<jhutchins> In kubuntu, open a terminal window.
<dell190> k
<dell190> ok i got it open
<jhutchins> type sudo echo "nameserver <first IP> <enter>nameserver <second IP>" > /etc/resolv.conf
<jhutchins> <enter>
<jhutchins> It should ask for your password.
<dell190> it said no such file or directory
<dell190> ok it worked the 2nd time..
<dell190> i am going to try an connect... brb
<Dr_willis> hmm guess placo figured it out... :)
<jhutchins> dell190:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html would be worth some time.
<ermak> How to turn off antialiasing in applications run with kdesu (such as Adept Updater/Installer)?
<keith> hello all.  I am trying to install the package "python-qt3-gl" via aptitude.  when i search, the package is not on the list.  when I google, I can find it on the ubuntu site but of course i wont have the dependencies. i've tried 'aptitude update' but it still does not show.
<laboratorio> UNIDAD
<icefox> Who maintians system settings?
<laboratorio> BIT
<laboratorio> BYTE
<laboratorio> KILOBYTE(KB)
<laboratorio> MEGABY (MB)
<laboratorio> GYGABYTE (GB)
<laboratorio> TERABYTE (TB)
<ermak> keith: it's strange, on Edgy I have just used "apt-get install python-qt3-gl" and this works...
<keith> ermak: ok thanks, i'll try that.  and to get multiple packages i would just list them in a row, yes?
<Bonaldo2000> Can anyone tell me what to do if the kopete-message boxes are not flashing in the taskbar when I receive a message? It happens when using some styles I think. CUrrently I use polyester. Is there somewere I can enable the flashing again?
<elvis> Is there any way to get flash installed on 64 bit ubuntu
<ermak> keith: check your /etc/apt/sources.list, and if u need to insall several packages it is possible to use 'apt-get install package1 package2 ...'
<keith> ok, thanks again
<jon_> keith: or aptitude is great
<Bonaldo2000> anyone?
<keith> jon_: i couldn't find what i was looking for with aptitude
<jon_> keith: to install instead of apt-get
<c1|freaky> I love Kubuntu :D
<jon_> :)
<devilsadvocate> hi.. how do i increase the speed of my mouse pointer? i'm using a touchpad oon a laptop
<c1|freaky> elvis: from what i've heard it still isn't. but ask someone else im not into the 64bit stuff.
<jorge_> hablais espaol?
<Bonaldo2000> devilsadvocate: system settings -> keyboard and mouse
<jon_> !es | jorge_
<ubotu> jorge_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<posingaspopular> devilsadvocate: what Bonaldo2000 said
<devilsadvocate> Bonaldo2000, posingaspopular I tried that but it hasnt helped :(
<posingaspopular> under 'advanced'?
<Bonaldo2000> devilsadvocate: did you change it under mouse->advanced->pointer acceleration?
<Bonaldo2000> devilsadvocate: that should work
<Bonaldo2000> devilsadvocate: just increase it
<jon_> how do i log in to irc
<jon_> change name
<devilsadvocate> yes. thats what i did. I'll try again
<devilsadvocate> thanks
<fuel> jon_:  "/nick <yourName>"
<Bonaldo2000> devilsadvocate: strange if it doesnt work
<Bonaldo2000> devilsadvocate: maybe a problem with the xorg.conf...
<devilsadvocate> possibly
<Bonaldo2000> Still no one has any suggestion for this:
<Bonaldo2000> Can anyone tell me what to do if the kopete-message boxes are not flashing in the taskbar when I receive a message? It happens when using some styles I think. CUrrently I use polyester. Is there somewere I can enable the flashing again?
<fuel> Bonaldo2000:  what do you mean by flashing ?
<fuel> Bonaldo2000: polyester is a wonderful theme :)
<fuel> like it rotates ???
<pauljw> Bonaldo2000: check under settings, preferences, chatting, general
<pauljw> sorry Bonaldo2000 I was thinking Xchat... sorry
<aphroguy> Quiet room today, wow.
<Bonaldo2000> pauljw: ok! :-) Any other ideas?
<Totem^> are there any wireless cracking prog on kubuntu?
<pauljw> there's a flash system tray setting in configure, behavior, events.  but not sure that's what you want.
<pauljw> Bonaldo2000: ^^^
<Bonaldo2000> pauljw: hmm....no I dont think so because it is the taskbar I want to flash!
<Bonaldo2000> As it is now I cant see if I receive a message in a conversation that I got going
<aphroguy> Anyone know if Kubuntu is automatically updated for the DST patch?
<Bonaldo2000> I mean if the conversation windows is already open
<pauljw> Bonaldo2000: is that option currently checked, if not, try it.  couldn't hurt.  :)
<Bonaldo2000> pauljw: nah you're right. It was checked though! :-)
<pauljw> :(
<dell190> grrrr.. this still aint workin
<Totem^> are there any wireless cracking prog on kubuntu?
<Bonaldo2000> Totem^: what do you mean wireless cracking?
<Totem^> wanna see if i can get access to my network
<hacked_kernel> hi
<BluesKaj> Bonaldo2000, we don't help ppl to use other
<jokin> where can I select universe repositories in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> open wireless networks
<BluesKaj> it's uncool
<Totem^> is there no way to test my networks vulnerability
<jokin> where can I select universe repositories in kubuntu?
<jokin> adept dont show me that
<Bonaldo2000> jokin: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<jokin> Bonaldo2000: isnt posible with GUI?
<Bonaldo2000> uncoment the things the repos in there that are commented out
<jokin> like in ubuntu?
<jokin> I know Bonaldo2000 but this computer is for a friend
<jokin> and dont know how to use a console :)
<Bonaldo2000> jokin: , hm I think so...to sec
<jokin> ok
<jokin> adept cant do that
<aphroguy> !DST
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aphroguy> !Daylight Savings Time
<BluesKaj> oops din't mean you Bonaldo2000, sorry  ... gotta check more closely
<Bonaldo2000> jokin: yeah in adept..."manage repositories"
<Totem^> no wireless apps to test vulnerability of network then?
<Bonaldo2000> BluesKaj: hehe, ok...
<jokin> where?
<jokin> I cant see that in adept
<Bonaldo2000> jokin: systems->apept
<elvis> man I think Im going to get the 32 bit version of Ubuntu
<elvis> too much crap dont work with 64 bit
<BluesKaj> I meant Totem^ ...don't encourage wardriving here
<Totem^> well im sat in my room :)
<jokin> Bonaldo2000: I know adept indeed I am IN.. but not manage repos here
<jokin> where in adept is that option?
<jokin> here seems to be missing
<keith> jokin: view -> manage repos
<keith> jokin: by the way, thanks for coming to ask this question. i have similar problems :)
<Bonaldo2000> jokin: did you figure it out?
<jokin> keith: Here view is only with "look changes"
<jokin> no more
<jokin> repositories option is missing
<BluesKaj> heh, my daughter bought a new laptop and the first time she turned it on the wireless sytem found 4 open networks in her building , so some ppl are just so behind the security curve in wireless it's just a crime .
<jokin> Bonaldo2000: There is no repositories option in view
<jokin> I can take an screenshot if you want
<Bonaldo2000> jokin: its also under the "adept" menu
<jokin> under adept menu is "exit"
<jokin> no more
<jokin> this seems to be a BIG bug
<jokin> "the bug"
<Bonaldo2000> jokin: ok thats strange. Did it ask for a password when you started it?
<jokin> yep
<jokin> wait
<Bonaldo2000> jokin: wait for what?
<jokin> I was in adept but from kde menu
<jokin> not in system, for soft install/uninstall
<Bonaldo2000> jokin: ok, is it there now then?
<jokin> yes
<jokin> why that adept is limited?
<jokin> must go, thanks
<Bonaldo2000> jokin: ok, then you just have to right-click the repositories that you want to enable
<Bonaldo2000> (the ones with universe and multiverse)
<matt____> how woudl I tell if I have linux 86 or 64
<d03boy> I never installed gcc, make, etc... and now I need all that. How do i do it?
<d03boy> i installed make and gcc but I dont have any libraries
<waylandbill> matt____: look at the file /proc/cpuinfo
<guiden_> How do I change the keyboard drivers, I can't do everything with my keyboard
<guiden_> I must program
<waylandbill> d03boy: install the 'build-essential' package
<guiden_> it's these keys that access through Alt Gr
<d03boy> ty
<ermak> my system check filesystems (fat32 partitions) every time I boot, how to configure this?
<m3y3m> salve...
<m3y3m> mi servirebbe un po di assistenza....
<SeicherlBoB> Hi there! can somebody help me getting my gcc up and running? it seems it cant find the system-libraries (like stdio.h)
<d03boy> which ncurses packages do I need
<d03boy> SeicherlBoB, haha, same problem
<d03boy> I just installed build-essential
<SeicherlBoB> d03boy: great! got an idea?
<d03boy> build-essential will get you started. then you might need other things like ncurses which is where I'm at now
<m3y3m> c' qualche italiano???
<jhutchins> !it | m3y3m
<ubotu> m3y3m: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SeicherlBoB> d03boy: hm. ok. thats a starting point.
<m3y3m> ok grazie a te :)
<SeicherlBoB> d03boy: but it says that this is only used for debian-packages ?!
<d03boy> ubuntu is debian based..
<SeicherlBoB> d03boy:  in know. but i dont want to build packages...
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<d03boy> anyone know which ncurses lib I need
<Neuer> Guten Abend. Als ich vorhin ein Adept Paket update machen wollte und es eingefroren war, hab ich es im KDE mit den schliesen beendet. Seit dem kann ich keine Pakete mehr Updaten. Weis jemand rat?
<d03boy> !de | Neuer
<ubotu> Neuer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<waylandbill> d03boy: generally the development package has -dev in its name.
<d03boy> libncurses5-dev
<waylandbill> there ya go
<d03boy> voila
<keith> ermak, all: thanks again, I also had to click 'fetch updates' and then the packages I was looking for appeared
<eilker> how can i see web history in konqueror ? wasn't it  ctrl+h ?
<Vamp898> Hi
<Vamp898> when the new Kubuntu 7.10 is released, how to update it? On SuSE you had to download the newest CD
<waylandbill> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> Vamp898: you'd do a dist-upgrade
<jhutchins> Vamp898: ubuntu's probably the best distribution at being able to upgrade from on-line repos without having to re-install from CD.
<jhutchins> You may have some issues to iron out, but it's worth the time saved.
<waylandbill> eilker: if you press f9, you can look at the history in the sidebar.
<Vamp898> should i start any programm for this? or what says me that a new version is aviable
<jhutchins> !upgrade | Vamp898
<ubotu> Vamp898: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<jhutchins> Vamp898: Same process will apply for Feisty.
<jhutchins> Vamp898: I would wait until it's announced here, on the mailing lists, and on the website.
<Vamp898> kk thx
<Vamp898> one more question
<jhutchins> It's due out next month but they haven't officially advanced it from alpha to beta yet.
<eilker> waylandbill:thanx
<Vamp898> without any changes, my keyboard change from german to englisch *im german*
<Vamp898> how to set the keyboard to german agayn_
<Vamp898> >
<Vamp898> ?
<jhutchins> Vamp898: That's probably one for #kubuntu-de
<jhutchins> Setting locales happens in two or three places, you need to get them all to agree.
<ultm8> hey folks
<ultm8> a quick question
<ultm8> in the terminal how do i copy a directories contents to another folder
<ultm8> but not the actual directory itself
<ultm8> for instance cp /home/username/folderwithcontents/  /home/username/differentdirectory/
<tsdgeos> -R
<ultm8> cp -r?
<ultm8> cp -R
<tsdgeos> man cp
<ultm8> n1ce tsdgeos
<ultm8> :)
<tsdgeos> -R, -r, --recursive
<tsdgeos>               copy directories recursively
<ultm8> will try that out brb
<Mena> Helloo!
<Dr_willis> FAA May Ditch Microsoft's Windows Vista And Office For Google And Linux Combo
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. that has potential. :)
<ultm8> tsdgeos: i love u m8
<ultm8> hahahahahahah
<Mena> its seems to be that my Graphic need the #D accelerator is there a something for this
<ultm8> :o)
<Mena> 3D*
<Dr_willis> Mena,  and your video card is a ?
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: yeah, saw that, but now MS will give them free windows and office not to switch. Plus the FAA won't be able to buy them from dell or gateway, they won't want to go with a whitebox brand.
<Mena> its pltn* and its 128 its with asus on the board
<Dr_willis> heh you mean to say that MS is actually LOWERING its prices.. :)
<waylandbill> Dr_willis: did they have to switch to vista first before deciding it was a bad thing?
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: of course there's always IBM
<Dr_willis> LeeJunFan,  what if EVERYONE decided they wantd the apps for free also.
<Mena> Dr_Willis, Do is there any thing or the infor not good :)
<Dr_willis> i still think that even if the windows and office was free..  in the long run the cost of using the google stuff would be cheeper.
<LeeJunFan> waylandbill: they probably did a cost analysis and figured out that because they would have to buy all new PC's it would cost them $5M more than if they could just update the OS.
<ultm8> tsdgeos: that didnt work
<Mena> So*
<ultm8> :o(
<ultm8> it didnt copy all the files in that directory
<tsdgeos> no?
<ultm8> no
<waylandbill> LeeJunFan: it's worth alot to not have to buy new PC's for sure.
<tsdgeos> what did you type
<tsdgeos> ?
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ultm8> cp -R
<ultm8> cp -R /home/username/ etc
<LeeJunFan> I'll gladly set it up for them if they simply pay me the money they'd save in the first year. :)
<waylandbill> :)
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ultm8> should i try it with lower -r
<Dr_willis> LeeJunFan,  Hmm.. however isent MS just 'giving' stuff away to the  Federal Gov.. potentially 'bribe' terrotory. :)
<Dr_willis> what next.. 'free laptops to people that give ms good reviews?;
<Dr_willis> oh wait.. that happened allready.
<Dr_willis> well work time for me.
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: yeah, like our gov't can't be bribed. The whole election fiasco is payed for by bribes.
<LeeJunFan> AT&T & Microsoft are probably the biggest campaign donators.
<LeeJunFan> but enough of that, before the OT police yell at us :)
<lordkeiden> uncle bill gave me Office 2007 Pro, and I'm gonna use it to get it working on Linux. They hate it when i do that.
<ultm8> can some1 help me plz
<ultm8> :S
<ultm8> its so easy but am still messing it up somehow.....
<LeeJunFan> ultm8: what with?
<tsdgeos> ultm8: is etc an existing directory?
<waylandbill> ultm8: what's your question again?
<dell190> can someone please tell me how to login as root graphically
<ultm8> ok i have a folder with content in it...
<ultm8> am using the terminal
<ultm8> i would like to only copy whats inside the folder and put it somewhere else
<LeeJunFan> ultm8: cp -R /dir/. /destination/
<ultm8> i know the cp is the copy command... so i do this cp /home/user/foldername/ /home/user/newfolder/
<LeeJunFan> ultm8: the /. is important on the first one to get it to copy the files in the dir instead of the dir itself.
<piro> anyone here using sabnzbd?
<ultm8> r i c
<ultm8> i missed the /.
<waylandbill> dell190: assign a password to root, then enabled root logins to the x-server. You should be able to use sudo and kdesu to not need that though.
<ultm8> thx LeeJunFan
<ultm8> will tyr that now
<LeeJunFan> ultm8: wait a sec
<ultm8> 1sec
<ultm8> oki doki
<waylandbill> cp source/* destination/    <-- that doesn't recurse if that's what you mean by 'only in the folder'
<LeeJunFan> ultm8: you want to make an exact copy with /home/user/foldername to /home/user/newfolder with both newfolder and folder being dirs? That's different.
<piro> i start sabnzb by doing ./sabnzbd.py -d -f sabnzbd.ini in its directory how can i have it do that every 6 hours and start up on restart?
<LeeJunFan> ultm8: for that cp -R /home/user/dir /home/user/newdir
<piro> tried making a file in Autostart and it doesnt work
<LeeJunFan> ultm8: make sure /home/user/newdir doesn't already exist.
<LeeJunFan> ultm8: otherwize you'll end up with /home/user/newdir/newdir
<ultm8> oki doki
<ultm8> 1 sec
<waylandbill> piro: cron and initscript
<piro> when i type it in cron it says program not found
<piro> and when i take the ./ out it doesn't work
<waylandbill> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ultm8> ur 1st answer is what i was looking for LeeJunFan
<ultm8> thx bud it was the /. on end
<ultm8> hehehe
<ultm8> :) n1ce ta
<waylandbill> piro: those are the programs to use, not the commands to execute them. :-)
<dell190> how can i enable root logins?
<ultm8> nearly there with my joomla server ;)
<waylandbill> piro: and actually 'initscript' isn't a program, but what the system uses at various run levels.
<waylandbill> dell190: assign a password to root. "sudo passwd"
<dell190> yes i have done that
<EADG> Afternoon all.
<waylandbill> dell190: the answer to graphical logins for root is more involved, but the wiki probably tells.
<EADG> How do I copy and paste text in xterm?
<waylandbill> EADG: highlight and click middle button IIRC
<EADG> waylandbill: hmmm, perhaps xterm isn't the proper term then... in the shell before startx fires up KDE.
<waylandbill> EADG: oh. you mean the virtual terminal 1 console. nope. that's different than xterm and I'm not aware off hand. gpm probably has info on it.
<EADG> gpm?
<waylandbill> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-22ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 500 kB
<EADG> :) Thanks waylandbill
<Vamp898> !kubuntu-de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-de - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vamp898> #kubuntu-de
<heinkel_111> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vamp898> thx^
<newman> hello can u tell me the shell command to install java 6 and the flash player 9 plugin for mozilla non free?
<oem> i just bought an mp3 player manage devices popped up do i select generic player?
<oem> anyone in here?
<oem> hello?
<raven_> hi
<newman> hi oem what's the shell command again to install java 6?
<oem> I dont know
<oem> i just bought an mp3 player manage devices popped up do i select generic player?
<raven_> can anyone help me? im trying to use my webcam in kopete with msn. I can see its stream in devices, but when i try to send it nothing happens. im also unable to receive any cam.
<waylandbill> oem: unless the device is listed, like apple ipod or something
<oem> no it isnt listed
<oem> thank you
<eric> can someone help me with my grub menu.lst
<eric> i cannot get the splashimage to show up
<newman> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heinkel_111> eric i don't think the kubuntu grub uses splash?
<newman> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eric> it does...theres a kubuntu package for it
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<assasukasse> does anyone know if kde4 would be embedded in kubuntu
<oem> what would be a good tool to use to put music on my Mp3-4 player?
<TheInfinity> assasukasse: of course
<assasukasse> in feisty?
<TheInfinity> no
<oem> no in edgy
<TheInfinity> kde 4 is alpha at the moment
<assasukasse> did anyone try the svn? i am curious about the memory request
<TheInfinity> it'll take some time until its ready
<TheInfinity> its alpha - dont expect anything ;)
<raven_> assasukasse, kde4 isnt even beta yet
<TheInfinity> its ... like installing windows vista right now - alpha testing is not that interesting ;)
<assasukasse> well, until 3 months ago i was using gnome, and it looks nice, but is very memory hog
<assasukasse> then i switched to xfce
<assasukasse> but was unsatisfied
<ultm8> hey folks how do u ssh via kde filemanager?
<ultm8> or samba?
<assasukasse> now i am on debian with enlightenment
<TheInfinity> ultm8: fish:// is your solution
<TheInfinity> and KDE / gnome use lots of memory
<TheInfinity> of course they do
<ultm8> i dont mind that
<ultm8> its a localhost server just a testing 1
<TheInfinity> no that was for assasukasse ;)
<ultm8> r i c
<TheInfinity> fish://user@host:22
<ultm8> can i do this with kde?
<ultm8> i've done it before but cannot remember how i did it
<ultm8> :S
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: u know that they eat more than winz xp..with minimum services?
<TheInfinity> this is for konquerer
<ultm8> yeah
<TheInfinity> assasukasse: KDE has much more services than windows has ...
<newman> hello ultm8 are u able to know the name of flash 9 in adept ?
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: so what would u suggest to keep my system extra light and responsive
<newman> the plugin for firefox what's it's called non free something?
<TheInfinity> xfce
<Malph> just go and get the flash 9 tar from adobe.com
<ultm8> can't say i do buddy
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: xubuntu?
<TheInfinity> this is xfce
<newman> do u have this adept icon bug to that everytime u try to open it u must click it 2 times?
<ultm8> newman: but u could try unofficial ubuntu in google and go there ;)
<TheInfinity> if you want high performance take gentoo
<TheInfinity> there you have everything compiled just for you
<newman> no i can't install in a new user what's the name in adept for it?
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: i will take forever to configure it..moreover my laptop battery would last a few seconds :D windows was much more efficient about energy management
<TheInfinity> energy management is a problem in linux general, yes
<TheInfinity> because most tools by the manufactures are only for windows
<Malph> TheInfinity: just beecause the source is compiled specificly for your system doesn't make it faster.  The real power of Gentoo is the use flag in the /etc/make.conf file
<TheInfinity> yes but exacly this can make applications faster sometimes ;)
<TheInfinity> its a linux for people who want to configure, yes *g*
<assasukasse> well i must say that when i installed edgy, it was 30% slower than windows, but it was fine at me, now after i installed packages and stuff, compiz, is even slower. and i started to get tired
<assasukasse> moreover i had to compile the drivers for hotkeys and brightness on my laptop, they never worked 100% but they did work.
<ultm8> later folks
<ultm8> cooking time
<assasukasse> and drivers for the smartlink modem
<ultm8> thx for ur help guys :)
<ultm8> byeeee!!!
<TheInfinity> problem 1: server / client concept of kde - this will become better in kde 4
<assasukasse> and now what, they change the kernel and the system updates automatically...so i wake up with nothing working..
<Malph> yes it is but I got sick of configuring my home system,  I configure enough linux boxes at work i just want something that works aff the bat when I get home This is why I installed kubuntu last night
<assasukasse> Malph: i know what u mean
<assasukasse> i tried herd 5, and what, nm-applet doesn't let me connect, doesn't let me use static address, wtf..i can't even connect with herd5...
<TheInfinity> thats why i stay at kubuntu ;)
<TheInfinity> assasukasse: i think you didnt understand the word "alpha"
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: kubuntu was looking nice at me, but i got only 512ram
<Tm_T> !feisty | assasukasse
<ubotu> assasukasse: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<TheInfinity> assasukasse: i have also only 512 MB RAM ... and a slow hard disk
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: i've been using ubuntu from hoary, and all the beta or alpha worked perfectly
<Tm_T> assasukasse: BTW I've been running Kubuntu with 64 MB ram. ;)
<Tm_T> And yes, it was usable.
<assasukasse> btw dolphin is already available?
<assasukasse> i am VERY sick of konqueror
<TheInfinity> assasukasse: no that depends on KDE4 libs
<tarnold> hey all
<assasukasse> eww
<Tm_T> assasukasse: In Feisty atleast it is.
<Tm_T> assasukasse: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=dolphin&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<assasukasse> a week ago i ended up in looking on distrowatch, and found that another distro was fighting with xubuntu, elive and gave it a shot
<Tm_T> packages.ubuntu.com <3
<tarnold> im trying to get casablanca(and other dvd's to work) and someone at school mentioned vlc which i just got from the command line but idk how to work it and when i try to play the movie with kaffiene it says its encrypted so what do i do...ive already enabled the restricted and multiverse repos
<TheInfinity> they ported dolphin to kde3? wow ...
<assasukasse> Tm_T: wow
<Tm_T> TheInfinity: Well, it's originally done to kde3 world.
<Tm_T> IIRC
<TheInfinity> i understood that it was a kde4 project. hmm. missunderstood ...
<assasukasse> so after i tried i found myself hooked with elive, and installed it...enlightenment is very light, i boot up a complete workstation with 120mb ram..(wm, xchat, firefox, gaim, xmms)
<Tm_T> TheInfinity: No, it's first time "in kde" with KDE4
<assasukasse> but, is not *buntu
<assasukasse> i have to configure myself
<matteo> I need help on kpilot + kolab someone know haw it works?
<TheInfinity> 120 MB RAM is a nightmare ;)
<TheInfinity> in every OS
<Tm_T> !dvd | tarnold
<ubotu> tarnold: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: i have 768
<Tm_T> TheInfinity: Untrue.
<assasukasse> elive uses only 120
<Malph> assasukasse: don't see why You can't drop e16 or e17 in as a wm running the rox FM
<rowejob>  I got a noob question
<rowejob>  how do you search for windows and samba computer in Ubuntu
<rowejob>  I have samba installed
<assasukasse> Malph: what do u mean
<TheInfinity> Tm_T: try to start openoffice with 120 MB RAM - thats what i mean by nightmare ;)
<assasukasse> that i could make e-kde?
<newman> http://www.channelchooser.com/ who is able to view this and what plugins u nead?
<Tm_T> TheInfinity: Well, OO is not OS.
<TheInfinity> no but a basic applicaton for an os
<Tm_T> Sure, but there's lighter replacements to that IMO.
<TheInfinity> you can run winxp with 8mhz and 8 MB RAM if you want, yes ;)
<matteo> just 1 information
<matteo> please
<Tm_T> TheInfinity: I need "office apps" 2-4 times a year or so.
<TheInfinity> what do you do with your computer? ;)
<Tm_T> TheInfinity: Write and read, also watch and fiddle.
<assasukasse> Malph: i prefer thunar, really, rox is somewhat too rough :D
<bet0x> Hello all
<bet0x> is Feisty ready for test with beryl?
<TheInfinity> writing a letter needs OOo ;)  (or latex if you are masochistic)
<bet0x> i want run feisty with that :D
<Tm_T> TheInfinity: Nah, for letter I need paper and pen, or, nano.
<bet0x> nano r0ckz
<bet0x> :D
<Tm_T> bet0x: Well, If you need to ask that, I don't think you're ready for Feisty.
<TheInfinity> authoritys for example will love your letters ;)
<bet0x> Tm_T why, not beryl packages on repos? :D
<Malph> assasukasse: sorry got pulled away i'm running battery life tests on wifi voip phones.  The beutty of linux in general is that with almost any disribution you can customize it to work with the wm and file managers that you like you are never forced to dial into any configuration.
<Tm_T> bet0x: No, Feisty is not ready for random users, it's still unstable.
<bet0x> im not a random user :> i just ask about XGL :] 
<Tm_T> TheInfinity: If plain text is not fine, they can explain that to me why not. Also, I have never needed to write letter to authorities really.
<bet0x> Thanks for answer :D
<assasukasse> Malph: i don't completely agree, for example with e17 i've been unable to have a tray area. no way at all to store some of the wine icons..so they just float on my desktop VERY uglily
<Tm_T> bet0x: Well, #ubuntu+1 for Feisty questions, but for Beryl, #ubuntu-effects is best bet.
<Tm_T> bet0x: But my personal opinion is, if user need ask "is it ready?" then user is not ready.
<newman> u know where to get the w32 codecs ?
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<newman> !codecs
<Malph> assasukasse: I thought the default e17 install had a tray like the OS X dock
<newman> !codecs
<bipolar> I need the help of a guru. I'm running most of kubuntu inside of coLinux on windows and I need help with kdesu. Is anyone here very familure with how kdesu works?
<newman> !codecs
<Tm_T> newman: Look latest ubotu line.
<Tm_T> And stop fishing.
<assasukasse> Malph: yes for minimized windows not for tray icons
<mcscruff> lo all, is there a problem with updating with herd 5?
<Tm_T> mcscruff: #ubuntu+1
<mcscruff> i have it installed but am getting errors when trying to update my system
<mcscruff> kk ty
<newman> i nead to see this http://www.channelchooser.com/ what plugins does it nead?
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: did u try both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<TheInfinity> yes
<TheInfinity> and xfce and icewm
<bipolar> mcscruff: I havn't had a problem upgrading
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: and which one did u choose
<TheInfinity> kubuntu
<TheInfinity> its not an optimal system
<TheInfinity> but its from all the best i know atm
<TheInfinity> i have several points of critism, but as i says - on every OS ...
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: when i tried kde3 it looked poor responsive to me..fair slow
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: and sort of bloatware
<TheInfinity> problem is the direct reaction time of every linux desktop
<piacentini> someone here knows how to add a new XSession type to kdm on kubuntu edgy?
<TheInfinity> because you have this server client concept
<mcscruff> newman: isnt it quicktime?
<piacentini> I tried addind a .desktop file to /usr/share/xsessions, but it was not picked up by kdm after a restart
<TheInfinity> its an very integretive desktop enviroment where you have most things together
<newman> don't know mcscruff
<adam_> hi
<smile> hi everybody
<newman> i think it might work whit mplayer and kaffeine did u try?
<TheInfinity> one of the main problems of windows i think - nothing like a "corporate design". if i have enaught money i'll try mac osx this year ;)
<smile> i have a problem in a break package .. i want remove it !!
<smile> any help please ??
<adam_> can anyone help with sources.list editing?
<corey__> hey all
<adam_> smile:what manager you using?
<assasukasse> TheInfinity: actually is true, the response time is crazily high in linux
<smile> adam_: apt and synaptic
<corey__> can anyone tell me hot to play MP3 with kubuntu???
<assasukasse> and i sadly must say, the programs are not even good like winzoze...
<TheInfinity> this will get better with KDE4 and gnome <dont know the version>
<chavo> piacentini, try /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/
<aseigo> assasukasse: depends on the app
<aseigo> assasukasse: some of our apps are unquestionably better. some certainly aren't
<aseigo> assasukasse: compare that to 5 years ago and it's pretty obvious we're doing pretty well ;)
<smile> sooooooooo ? any help ?? I want remove a broken pack !!
<DexterF> hi
<adam_> smile: open up synaptic search for the program by clickin search then when you see it (use synaptic) then click on the checkbox and either put mark for removal
<DexterF> is a duron 800 enough to decode divx4/5?
<adam_> smike:or complete romival
<|Cugel|> I forgot if I asked this already -- any date/chance OpenOffice 2.1 will hit the repositories?
<adam_> i dnt know how to personally tlk to someone
<smile> adam_: it dont work .. it is unistalled but when i install it i see " BERAK (install) " .. so ?
<adam_> smile: you downloaded it in synaptic right?
<piacentini> chavo: the .desktop files listed in /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions do not produce working session types in my kdm menu
<piacentini> it is apparently picking up the lonely kde.desktop at /usr/share/xsessions
<newman> use kaffeine plugin  to see it http://www.channelchooser.com/
<smile> adam_: with aptitude
<piacentini> but adding a new one to this directory does not help
<ziabice> re all
<chavo> piacentini, you named it kde.desktop also?
<newman> do we nead mplayer and quicktime to if we got kaffeine?
<adam_> smile: its in terminal you need to install the package properly then i think then remove it afterwards, thats what i did with a hp driver i tried to install
<piacentini> chavo: no, kde4.desktop. There is no kde.desktop in /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions, only in xsessions
<chavo> piacentini, I have it in /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/ and it works fine
<piacentini> that is why I thought that this is the directory kdm is looking into for new session types, and it seems to be confirmed by the kde4 wiki
<newman> id like to know if we nead mplayer and quick time if we got kaffeine ?
<piacentini> chavo: Ok, I will move it there and see. Do you have other types in there as well (xfce, wm2?)
<chavo> yes
<piacentini> and do these show up in the session types in kdm?
<chavo> as well as some others I created
<chavo> yes
<piacentini> strange, mine only shows kde, default and failsafe
<ziabice> hi, I've a simple question. can someone control if the menu entry "Component Chooser" is present in the control panel under KDE components?
<adam_> has anyone installed ntfs 3g?
<ziabice> I want to change some default apps...
<smile> adam_: no way ??
<smile> :-(
<chavo> piacentini, that's odd, you completely restarted kdm?
<piacentini> yes, restarted the machine. Will try again. It is running in a VM
<chavo> also make sure the desktop file has the correct information
<adam_> smile: what program did you try to dl?
<chavo> if the path in exec= is wrong it won't show up
<smile> adam_: ubuntu-desktop
<smile> adam_: i'm under kubuntu
<andrea> bye
<smile> adam_: i made mistake .. i installed gnome and not ubuntu completed !
<adam_> smile: righto
<smile> adam_: ??
<adam_> smile: thought you were under kde?
<andrea> i'm italian boy
<smile> adam_: ya i'm under kde
<adam_> smile: just give me a minute ill be able to sort your problem out5
<sampan> i just updated the nvidia drivers (via adept updater), is it sufficient to restart X (cntl-shift-backspace) or do i need to do a full reboot to see if they're working right?
<adam_> smile:my internet is really playing up with me
<smile> adam_: :-) ..thx
<adam_> smile: this is a guess but open a terminal and copy this code sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<assasukasse> hi all
<smile> adam_: i did .. but i had a dependencies problem !!
<smile> adam_:  some needed packag r broken
<adam_> smile: http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4100
<caris_mere> Kpilot syncs everything but my calendar.  Has anybody had problems with Kpilot with Edgy?
<smile> adam_: thx .. but i tried that but in vain :-(
<smile> adam_: do u think that updating aptitude will solve that ?
<Malph> sampan: did you install the updated nv drivers or the nvidia driverws
<adam_> smile: yeh you could try that
<piacentini> chavo: it works now with a copy of kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<piacentini> probably I had something wrong in the file before
<adam_> smile: i think its beyond me now
<piacentini> not getting any errors, but it was not showing up as well. Tks
<sampan> malph  the nvidia ones ... had them installed from the first day i installed edgy.   got an adept update a few days ago for them that i just applied today.  restarted X, saw the logo, just wasn't sure if i needed a full reboot or whether they kick in on a restart of X
<Malph> should just be the restart of x
<sampan> malph  cool, thanks :)
<adam_> smile: when i had my problem adept couldnt update because i had installation problems elsewhere
<adam_> smile: but its probs not the same
<doom> hello guys :)
<Malph> afternoon doom
<doom> how's everyone?
<doom> does anyone know why kubuntu doesn't shut down properly? other times it will appear an "out of range" message and other times it will just freeze
<dell190__> can someone tell me how to play MP3 on kubuntu
<adam_> dl amorok
<maddog39> isnt amarok pre isntalled?
<adam_> should be
<maddog39> yea, it is
<Malph> open amarok play mp3 when it says it doesn't have the codec would you like to download it click yes
<dell190__> amarok is, but it wont play
<maddog39> K > Multimedia > Amarok
<maddog39> hmm
<maddog39> thats wier
<maddog39> d
<maddog39> is it not playing or does your audio not work
<doomnx> maddog were u playing Flyff?
<adam_> have you tried kaffiene?
<maddog39> no
<dell190__> my audio works
<maddog39> no clue wat game that is
<doomnx> ok just ignore me
<maddog39> i play Wolfenstein: ET
<doomnx> i mistook u for someone else :)
<maddog39> ah
<adam_> dell you try your files on kaffiene?
<adam_> which should also be pre installed
<dell190__> i havent tried that
<Malph> dell190__: when you tried amarok did it come up with anotice that you didn't have the right codec?
<dell190__> and can i acces MP3 files from my wiondows harddrive
<adam_> go for that because it might be a problem with amorok
<adam_> yeh
<adam_> winamp or media player?
<dell190__> Malph: no it didnt give me that option
<dell190__> i just ned to access my windows files in linux... how would i do that
<adam_> go into storage
<adam_> one of the menues at the bottom
<adam_> (system menu)
<Malph> do you have ntfs or fat32 support
<adam_> then probs hda1 or hdb1
<dell190__> NTFS
<adam_> you can still access ntfs without an ntfs driver
<dell190__> when i try to it says that that it is not mounterd
<adam_> ah
<dell190__> or, how can i mount it
<adam_> give me a min
<adam_> its something you can do through a terminal
<adam_> but im pretty sure kubuntu mounts at start up
<adam_> dell: my internet is really screwy
<adam_> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365451
<adam_> might be something in there for you
<dell190__> Ok thankx man
<adam_> nps
<eMaX_> re
<eMaX_> how can I make a "beep" from the command line?
<doomnx> does anyone know why kubuntu doesn't shut down properly? sometimes it will appear an "out of range" message and other times it will just freeze
<doomnx> can anyone help me with offline driver installation?
<spitwise> f*** edgy
<fyrmedic> "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"  How should this command be phrased so that it will work?
<kblog> I want to put a Gantt-Chart-Tool on my server, just vor a handful people in order to overview the timetable. can anybody recomend me something? it shouldn't be a sucht big thing like egroupware.
<SSJ_GZ> fyrmedic: That looks OK to me.  What's the problem?
<Ashex> I'm at work and I'm bored. Who needs help?
<fyrmedic> It says it can't find it. hold on and I'll paste the error
<fyrmedic> SSJ_GZ; Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r
<cacg> hi
<s|g> re
<SSJ_GZ> Odd.  What is the output of echo `uname -r`
<s|g> kickoff avaliable for feisty ?
<LL_Hakaisou> question
<Malph> dell190__: did you get that mount command yet
<LL_Hakaisou> is it possible for me to install windows XP on this machine w/o messing up linux?
<SSJ_GZ> fyrmedic: ^^ You're definitely using the correct back-tick symbol, "`" ... ?
<fyrmedic> SSJ_GZ; uname -r
<ScarFreewill> is there a way to use 'sudo apt-get upgrade' to upgrade all my debs but one?
<Malph> LL_Hakaisou: are you installing on the same hd or are you adding a hd for windows
<SSJ_GZ> fyrmedic: Did you copy and paste what I typed, or type it in yourself?
<LL_Hakaisou> i have an ntfs partition set aside
<Ashex> SSJ_GZ, proper syntax is "uname -r" without echo
<fyrmedic> SSJ_GZ; I typed it in myself
<Ashex> echo will just repeat back what you type following that command
<SSJ_GZ> fyrmedic: Try copying and pasting it.
<Malph> ok more than likely xp will hose your grub install and you will be forced to reinstall grub after windows is installed
<fyrmedic> SSJ_GZ; I figured it out.  Thanks
<fyrmedic> I was using the wrong tic
<SSJ_GZ> fyrmedic: Thought so =)
<lupul> hy everyone
<epimeth> ahoy mates!
<epimeth> erm... maties?
<lupul> does anyone here have an ati graphics board?
<LL_Hakaisou> well, installing grub is no big deal...
<|Cugel|> Thankfully, no.
<LL_Hakaisou> is it?
<caris_mere> Having problems getting Kpilot to sync the calendar.
<lupul> my ati radeon 9550 works like shit on edgy and i would care for some help
<Ashex> for future reference, proper way to do the linux headers install is "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<epimeth> anybody home?
<LL_Hakaisou> calm down lupul
<lupul> i am calm
<LL_Hakaisou> !ati > lupul
<lupul> there's not much there
<LL_Hakaisou> there ubotu should have sent you a message with a good FAQ
<lupul> it did
<Malph> there is a method of using ntloader to load linux by copying the first 512k of your boot partition to a file that you place on your ntfs partition.  I havn't installed grub manually from ubuntu so I'm no sure keep a kubuntu live cd around so you can reinstall grub after your done with xp also it will allow you to find some grub installation instructions
<lupul> but i needed someone who could tell me exactly what to do
<LL_Hakaisou> that FAQ will tell you EXACTLY how to install drivers
<LL_Hakaisou> down to the letter
<lupul> hope so
<lupul> thanks
<tarnold> ok i got it to work
<tarnold> the dvd's now play in kaffiene
<tarnold> anyone know if there might be drivers for an internal webcam on an HP laptop?
<LL_Hakaisou> i wonder if there is a way to install windows without installing ntloader
<mcscruff> why not install windows then use live cd to install grub
<mcscruff> i do :)
<tarnold> clerks is a good movie
<LL_Hakaisou> how would i do that?
<newman> what's the skip redunant entryies for in firestarter?
<Ashex> install windows and then grub install > hd0,0
<mcscruff> it is in the wiki :)
<Malph> tarnold: I would suggest googling your laptops model number to find out what chip your webcam uses
<bdmurray> Does anybody know what I need to get mp3 support in Amarok?
<mcscruff> install the codec
<LL_Hakaisou> try sudo apt-get install mp3
<bdmurray> I can play mp3s with xmms.
<NixHex> bdmurray: you need the libxine-extracodecs package
<ddwagnz> any idea to change permissions on a NTFS Mount? (i've been trying but cant change permissions!!!)
<spitwise> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ashex> !mp3 bdmurray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 bdmurray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcscruff> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Ashex> eh, spitwise got to it :p
<tarnold> malph: HP dv9000
<spitwise> ;)
<Vamp898> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ashex> !ntfs > ddwagnz
<spitwise> i just had to do a clean install due to the effed up edgy upgrade
<tarnold> malph: shoul i google that with something about a webcam?
<BluesKaj> !amarok-mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok-mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spitwise> !pipe | Ashex
<BluesKaj> !amarok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Ashex> heh > works too
<spitwise> heheh
<Ashex> it just messages them instead of displaying in channel
<spitwise> ah
<LjL> which is often a better idea
<Ashex> yeah, i generally avoid upgrading, past two times I did upgrades it miffed things up a bit
<felipeee> i configured mt eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<spitwise> that kind of blows about ubuntu
<Ashex> Yeah, it's kinda annoying
<Ashex> last time I upgraded, everything worked fine
<Ashex> except for the random reboot due to a bad module
<spitwise> ew
<spitwise> rebooting and clean installs should not be solutions
<felipeee> i configured mt eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<Ashex> heh
<vil> hello
<Ashex> they aren't really clean installs
<Ashex> I have my /home directory on a seperate disk
<spitwise> nice
<Ashex> so when i reinstall, everything is at it was
<felipeee> i configured my eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<vil> could anyone help me with dual head configuration?
<Ashex> plus i have a cron tab that does dpkg --get-selections > apt.list
<doomnx> does anyone know why kubuntu doesn't shut down properly? sometimes it will appear an "out of range" message and other times it will just freeze
<Ashex> so when i'm done reinstalling i just run dpkg --set-selections apt.list
<Ashex> or something along those lines
<ddwagnz> !ntfspermissionchange > ddwagnz
<Ashex> !ntfs3g | ddwagnz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddwagnz> <_<
<Ashex> ddwagnz, take a look into ntfs3g
<Ashex> should be in repos
<vil> <<
<ddwagnz> Ashex, link me
<felipeee> i configured my eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<LL_Hakaisou> you know, the more i use apt-get, the more i love it
<Ashex> http://www.google.com/search?q=ntfs-3g
<gregd_> can I make konqueror open a new tab in my home directory?
<Malph> tarnold: I would google webcam hp pavilion 2175us <---substitute your model number here
<felipeee> i configured my eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<LL_Hakaisou> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<ijacek> hi people :)
<Vamp898> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<felipeee> i configured my eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<bdmurray> NixHex: thanks
<boubou> hello
<tjl30> is there any other work environments other than KDE and GNOME for ubuntu 6.06
<tjl30> ?
<SSJ_GZ> tjl30: XFCE?
<tjl30> what is XFCE?
<spitwise> a tinier window manager
<spitwise> see xubuntu
<epimeth> ahoy maties!  hopefully I'll actually be online this time :-)
<tjl30> so do I go into the terminal and type sudo app-get xubuntu?
<felipeee> i configured my eth0 to be static and gave to it all information needed, the connection is RUNNING but i cant access any host
<epimeth> anybody know why amorak isn't playing my audio cds?
<SSJ_GZ> tjl30: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ijacek> tjl30 sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<ijacek> huh
<epimeth> and how / if I can change the encoding of info I retrieve from CDDB in either K3B or KAudioCreator?
<doomnx> goodnight
<ijacek> epimeth sudo apt-get install xmms ;-)
<vil> hello, could anyone help me with a dual head configuration?
<tarnold> malph thanks
<epimeth> ijacek: I've already got xmms... I'm liking Amarok!
<bkrow> is there any irc channel dedicated to feisty alpha testing?
<mcscruff> #ubuntu+1
<epimeth> ijacek: actually... xmms isn't even showing that the cd contains any media files!
<gregd_> how would one restore kde view profiles? the kubuntu ones are rather crippled
<peterman> !fatx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fatx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peterman> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<peterman> can i read&writa fatx-usbsticks with linux?
<tarnold> malph: i can find anything on it...any ideas?
<Ashex> peterman, yes
<Malph> tjl30: that and you can alwayswhat is the model number of the laptop
<timster> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tjl30> ?
<peterman> hm, and how? i'v mounted an usb stick with 32mb, and i wish to format it in fatx. sorry, im a linux-noob. the device is /dev/sdb1
<spitwise> wheres the sys prefs again for kde?
<peterman> if there is a simple command or something, please tell me :D
<_Daisuke_Ido_> peterman: fatx?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> fat16, fat32?
<peterman> no, fatx. its the format from xbox-memorysticks
<_Daisuke_Ido_> hmm
<_Daisuke_Ido_> never used it
<_Daisuke_Ido_> there any documentation on it?
<gregd_> how would one restore kde view profiles? the kubuntu ones are rather crippled
<peterman> i've dloaded a patched (?) kernel from sourceforge, its a *.gz file. how to install it?
<peterman> no, there isn't any documentation
<bkrow> does anyone know if 1) tap-to-click as default, with low tap threshold, on synaptics touchpad is intended; 2) how to disable it without editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf; 3) where can I read about it?
<Malph> tarnold: what is the model of the laptop
<LjL> !ksynaptics | bkrow
<ubotu> bkrow: ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 1008 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<LjL> or "apt-cache search synaptics" for alternatives
<bkrow> wow
<tarnold> malph: an HP dv9000
<tarnold> wiht the webcam built in
<Ashex> peterman tar zxvf foo.gz
<Ashex> I think
<Malph> tjl30: sorry was in the middle of aq comment about windows managers in ubuntu and was pulled away for a failed raid disk
<chavo> gregd_, http://jucato.org/kde/konq-profiles.html
<gregd_> chavo: thanks for the link
<Farbi> is there a way to force a command to run when I plug in my mp3 player?  IE: instead of running rmmod ehci_hcd (i think) have it run when I plug it in but not when anything else is plugged in?
<Malph> tarnold: yes
<alberto> cia
<alberto> c'e nessuno??
<Malph> tarnold: HP Pavilion Webcam USB\VID_0C45&PID_62C0&MI_00\6&6893C9F&0&0000
<LjL> !it | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bkrow> LjL: it complains about lack of SHMConfig option in kubuntu feisty, I wonder if I should report it as a bug or suck it and add the missing line?
<bkrow> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> bkrow: no idea
<tarnold> malph: is that the webcam driver- what do i have to do?
<Malph> tarnold: hold on I'm doing some research.  that is the hardware information.  now we just look to see if anyone else has gotten this working
<tarnold> can amarok work with ipods?
<Malph> yes
<tarnold> sure thing malph im still new at this, just happy i got my wireless working in 2 days compared to a week the first time i installed(wanted bigger partitions so i reinstalled)
<Malph> tarnold: the more you do something the faster it can get done
<K`zan> Can someone tell me how to get the dialog for when you plug in, say, a camera that asks you what to do with it?  I selected "Do Nothing" and wish I hadn't now :-(.  TIA!
<tarnold> yeah
<tom> hey guys
<tom> anyone have the link to video helps in ubuntu?
<Malph> tarnold: okhere is a nudge in the right direction I have to much on my plate at this moment to lay it all out    http://gkall.hobby.nl/sn9c10x.html
<tom> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Shyne> im trying to repair my filesystem using a live cd, but i cant find the device to run fsck on - can anyone help ?
<Malph> tarnold: and this (sorry about the broken post  http://hardware.mcse.ms/printthread.php?threadid=309407
<tarnold> ok perhaps if you have time you can help?
<tarnold> I appericiate the nudge
<Malph> if I have time later
<adam_> hi, i started to edit my sources list to add a new package db and i closed the terminal and now i cant get back to the begining - seems a n00by way to describe it ut can anyone help?
<tom> !video drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Daisuke_Ido_> !nvidia | tom
<ubotu> tom: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scotty> Alright, so I started up Kopete for the first time on this install, right? I add my two AIM accounts. It lists the groups I've made throughout the years in it, but it has none of my contacts. When I added one, it showed up, but the others are still lost. What should I do to fix it?
<tom> sweet thats it
<tom> thanks
<_Daisuke_Ido_> np
<Tm_T> scotty: IIRC it _should_ retrieve contact list from server, assuming there is one.
<frenchtomytoast> I'm having a real hard time setting up keys in openSSH.
<tarnold> ok, malph has given me something to work with, could one of you guys with more knowledge then me make out what those pages are saying? Its all greek to me :)
<scotty> Tm_T: See, it has in all my past installs. But recently my brother got a hold of my laptop and deleted some files, so I had to reinstall.
<K`zan> what is the kde sudo command please?
<Tm_T> frenchtomytoast: Try searching in help.ubuntu.com/community/ IIRC there is howto
<frenchtomytoast> Tm_T: I found one tutorial, but couldn't follow it. I'll go check that one. Thanks.
<Tm_T> scotty: Err, how you need to reinstall, unless you give superpowers to your brother...
<Tm_T> scotty: Anyway, can't help you with that issue, I dont use AIM myself.
<adam_> hi, i tried to edit my source list to add a resporitory and i closed the termminal accedentally and when i start from the beginin and type /etc/apt/.sources.list an error message comes up
<adam_> what do i do?
<Ashex> scotty, you can delete the kopete config files in ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete
<Ashex> or somewhere around there
<Ashex> adam_, what's the error message
<adam_> Another program may be editing the same file.
<adam_>     If this is the case, be careful not to end up with two
<adam_>     different instances of the same file when making changes.
<adam_>     Quit, or continue with caution.
<adam_> and then a second one
<Ashex> the instance of the editor is still running
<Ashex> so, do a ps x | grep foo
<Ashex> for foo use whatever editor you used
<Ashex> and then kill the process
<adam_> right
<adam_> ive not come across ps x | grep foo
<tom> hey cant I type in terminal?
<tom> I can copy and paste, but not type
<adam_> tom: try clearing the terminal and trying
<tom> k
<larisa> how do I setup my network configuration in Kubuntu?
<larisa> I'm using Edgy, fully updated
<adam_> tom:reset and clear terminal would be better
<larisa> or.. how do I save my network settings.. i can do it from the command line, but they're lost on restart
<BluesKaj> LAN or internet or both ? larisa
<tom> I can type only if I am not entering my password
<larisa> well. both i guess, eth0
<larisa> my ip isn't being saved/set
<adam_> tom: so you cant enter your password?
<tom> no
<tom> but I can sudo fine until the PW line
<BluesKaj> networked pc's to router ?
<frenchtomytoast> For openSSH, I set up DSA keys and copied the public key to my server in my home directory in .ssh/authorized_keys but when i try to ssh into it, it says that it's not recognized.
<larisa> do I use network manager still?  or is there a KDE way of doing it?
<adam_> give me a min tom
<|Cugel|> larisa: knetworkmanager?
<tom> no prob adam_
<adam_> tom: type it in even if its not showing up and hit return
<adam_> see what happens
<BluesKaj> all linux network or a mixed/windows network /
<tom> I did
<tom> hey now it worked
<adam_> tom: nothing?
<adam_> tom: there ya go
<adam_> tom: its for security reasons
<tom> what made it work this time?
<tom> I tried it 3 times
<tom> weird
<adam_> tom: im just good ;)
<tom> lol, yeah ok
<adam_> lol
<tom> kodos to you bro
<tom> I'll give it to ya
<tom> :o
<tom> )
<adam_> kodos?
<pirothezero> how do i set a python program to run in cron with parameters and switches? I made a bin/bash that would do it and +x it but kcron won't save it for some reason
<larisa> test
<BluesKaj> prolly know samba works on networks with both linux and windows pcs, but I'll say it anyway , larisa :)
<tom> kudos
<tom> my bad
<larisa> well. here's another Q...
<larisa> when I go to my System Settings in KDE, most of the global/admin settings are grayed out.. how do I run that as an Admin .. or how do I enter "Admin" mode
<|Cugel|> There's a button at the bottom.
<|Cugel|> Click that!
<larisa> doh.. nm
<larisa> window wasn't sized right
<|Cugel|> well, I have to admit that I have problems with window sizes sometimes.
<adam_> np tom
<pirothezero> same, not sure why
<adam_> nd btw i had to research kudo
<adam_> kudos*
<|Cugel|> Well, I think it's a bug in KDE.
<DexterF> there's a multimedia repos for kde which has all sorts of players, codecs and whatnot, but I can't remeber the name. hints?
<larisa> okay.. what about a graphical package management tool.. is there a recommended one?  apt-get from the console gets old. and I don't want to introduce to a newbie
<larisa> (not that i'm not that big of an expert myself)
<|Cugel|> larisa: adept?
<DexterF> larisa: adept has grown usable
<|Cugel|> Adept has a really _wrong_ interface, but it does the job and you only have to press a few buttons.
<larisa> not found.. do i need multiverse?
<DexterF> the "only few buttons" part is makes it appear _right_ to me. what do you think is wrong?
<DexterF> larisa: not found? what, adept?
<larisa> yeah.. apparently
<|Cugel|> dexter: my problem with many apps is the general interface (buttons, positions, options etc.) -- but let's not go into that. Adept is an excellent tool.
<larisa> oh nm..
<larisa> already install
<DexterF> uh. it's in the default install of ubuntu 6.06 and later
<tom> whats wrong with this command...
<|Cugel|> larisa: type 'adept'?
<tom> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DexterF> |Cugel|: was only curious, I'm too old to start flame wars ;)
<tom> I cant get it to work
<larisa> I found it..   I'm trying to setup nfs/nis now.. and I should be set...
<tom> your not done adam_
<|Cugel|> dexter: we're both too old, probably ;-)
<adam_> tom: what?
<tom> whats wrong with this command...
<tom> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tom> I cant get it to work
<scotty> Question: What's the difference between firefox and mozilla firefox in adept? Are there advantages to one or the other?
<|Cugel|> tom: you have gedit and not kate? (this _is_ #kubuntu)
<tom> same program bro
<adam_> ok
<tom> no I ahve kubuntu
<|Cugel|> tom: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf   -- try it.
<DexterF> what happened to automatix?
<Tm_T> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<tom> thanks
<BluesKaj> I tried it and the above description is correct
<Tm_T> tom: You should use kdesu for GUI, if I'm not totally misguided.
<tarnold> hey i installed skype from teh console and idk how to accept the EULA
<tom> yeah I use kde
<DexterF> Tm_T: got any options? in other words, got a fresh 6.06 and now want to make it top notch multimedia with wmv9, divx, xvid latest kaffeine etc etc
<Tm_T> DexterF: Well, IMO you should do as !mp3 tells :)
<Tm_T> !mp3 > DexterF
<Tm_T> It's not too hard to do without "wondertools".
<tom> ok I'm stuck
<tom> adam_: hey dude I have an ati card and I'm little over half way
<|Cugel|> tom: persevere!
<tom> lol
<tom> I will
<tom> my will is stronger!
<|Cugel|> It's about time you paste your xorg.conf.   But have you read the tutorials?
<BluesKaj> binary driver install , tom ?
<tom> yes
<tom> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tom> thats was my last command
<tarnold> can someone tell me how to accept the EULA in the console for skype?
<|Cugel|> You want to be careful with xorg.conf   -- it's like a snake that just bites you when it feels like doing so.
<DexterF> Tm_T: ok this said twice or so "use free formats" and I see where this is going. I'm saying it politely: I don't care about whether a format is free or not - there's certain content I only get as wmv, real or bob knows what else and my life expectation is about average so far too little to wait for the entire planet to be enlightened and say "oooh! I get it now! open standards are good!". been doing that for 6 or 7 years, no thanks, I
<DexterF> really really want wmv codecs and I totally agree with... uh.. this one weird guy who is somehow like Stallman but nicer and I can't remember his name
<BluesKaj> tom, how about checking the procedure on this site ...it might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<tom> I have kate open, but what ubuntu wants me to do in certain sections, the sections are not there
<Tm_T> DexterF: Oh man, there's two links that points you what to do to install those codecs, READ it.
<tom> I guess it cause I'm not in Gnome
<Tm_T> DexterF: OR again I did something wrong.
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tm_T> DexterF: It's that, right?
<tarnold> never mind
<tarnold> i got it
<DexterF> Tm_T: I *am* reading them, I only wanted to be clear about what I think about "please help propagate free thisandthat"
<DexterF> I'm linux user for 8 years now, i know how to follow links ;)
<|Cugel|> dexter: you're slowly learning eh?
<tom> the steps in ubuntu help pages are nuts
<Tm_T> |Cugel|: stop.
<tom> nvidia has been easier so
<Tm_T> DexterF: Well, it's not me to whine about those messages.
<tarnold> tom: i agree, not teh most freindly for noobs
<tom> any ideas?
<tom> \very true
<tarnold> which is why im on here all the time asking around
<Tm_T> DexterF: And think they're meant to "newbies".
<DexterF> |Cugel|: well, actually, I obviously needed about 6 years to learn that this open source hippie cult won't stand against capitalism, so, yeah
<tarnold> ah the irony
<BluesKaj> hippies cult eh ...who you callin' a hippie ...I'm a geezer and no hippie cult tells me what to ...unless i need info :)
<Tm_T> DexterF: And I don't see big difference between "opensource" and "capitalism" because you can have them both.
<|Cugel|> It's only a small part of Ubuntu that's a little hard to configure. This will change in the future.
<Tm_T> But this goes offtopic so I quit.
<DexterF> heck yes if you saw how to use support contracts for your enterprise distro crammed with closed src extras you won't get with "community" distros, see suse for pointers.
<|Cugel|> Yes, back to answering questions.
<DexterF> k
<BluesKaj> Novell  enterprise , mandriva
<DexterF> hey we just agreed to stop it ;)
<BluesKaj> i'm slow to react :)
<Tm_T> Oh well, kids remember to behave and have fun, this cranky old fart goes to have some sleep. ->
<BluesKaj> c ya Tm_T
<DexterF> bye
<tom> restarting
<DexterF> ah. Eric Raymond.
<frenchtomytoast> How do I give permission to all users to use USB drives?
<bungler> hello
<tarnold> hey how does ktorrent work?
<BluesKaj> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<BluesKaj> tarnold, it's basically the same as other torrent clints ...only better :)
<BluesKaj> clients
<DexterF> tarnold: install, run, use search, pick a torrent, sit back and wait for it to finish. :)
<DexterF> when I download 6.06 now, do I get it as it was released or with updates it got since then already applied?
<DexterF> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Saga-Linux> Hey - I'm having sound problems on kubuntu. I've heard it play sounds when logging on, but it's not playing music or game sounds properly.
<Saga-Linux> I say properly, it's not playing them at all.
<esnake1_> hola
<tarnold> well i think its installed by defualt
<Saga-Linux> I
<Saga-Linux> I'm thinking it might need a better driver, or a driver tweak.
<raven3x7> i need help with a networking problem. im trying to open a certain port range but i cant get it to work. i've used both a direct iptables command and firestarter, but nmapfe still tells me the port is closed. i tried restarting iptables but that didnt work either
<rogue> mmm
<Moltov> mmm there we go
<Moltov> ^.^ So... Anyone wana help a poor nix noob soul fiddle with a usb card
<KanRiNiN> Hello.  I'm having trouble compiling a kernel.  My error is here http://pastebin.com/895579 and I'm using instructions here http://blog.linuxmonitor.net/2007/03/ultimate-ubuntu-performance-tweaking.html
<KanRiNiN> I'd appreciate any help figuring out what I'm doing wrong
<eagles0513875> i hate ati
<eagles0513875> anyone else hate ati as well
<adam_> i have nothing against ati
* dsmith hates them
<adam_> theyve done no wrong to me
<dsmith>  we hates them
<eagles0513875> wait till u cant ur open gl to work then u will adam
<Moltov> I think ati recently was a bunch of utter idiots, but i like their chipsets and gfx cards for notebooks.
<adam_> lol
<dsmith> filthery lil' ATI GPUs
<eagles0513875> ur nuts moltov lol i can get the opengl to work on mine
<adam_> the only thing im involved with ati stuff is back on windows on a couple of games
<dsmith> ATI so much sux's on my dell 'puter
<Moltov> Dude, its a dell.
<adam_> they're pretty addicting games
<dsmith> :P
<eagles0513875> im trying to get my open gl to work so that i can play wow using wine
<Moltov> Seriously, thats your step 1 problem dsmith...
<adam_> cant buy dell in the shops! no shop will aceept the stock
<scotty> Alright, I'm having major problems with Kopete. First of all, it didn't import my AIM contacts from their server. I tried deleting everything in .kde/share/apps/kopete and restarting, but no luck. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling Kopete. Now it won't show me when my MSN contacts are online.
<eagles0513875> but since i dont have open gl or what ati calls it fglrx  i cant play any games using wine
<dsmith> bah.... upgrade the gpu with a nvidia and its a Dell from hell
<adam_> aurora ftw!
<Moltov> Scotty:Do you realy need kopete? I mean... cant you just use gaim like the rest of us?
<eagles0513875> ati in my compaq gets the job done but there r some things that this laptop just pisses me off like no other
<dsmith> GAIM Is soooo easy
<adam_> it is
<eagles0513875> open gl being one and my other ram slot being under the keyboard
<scotty> Moltov: I prefer Kopete.
<eagles0513875> i prefer gaim
<scotty> I could use Gaim, but I like Kopete quite a bit better.
<adam_> i prefere kpete but gaim is easier to use
<Moltov> Scotty: Kk, just making sure... some people dont know gaim exists...
<eagles0513875> anyideas as how to get my open gl to work
<tarnold> i like gaim
<scotty> Moltov: I use Gaim when I'm forced to used Windows.
<eagles0513875> if nobody has any ideas im goign to go bitch at compaq or maybe amd
<adam_> hacker environment rox on kopete
<tarnold> i use MSN and gaim for aim only, on linux i use GAIM for both
<Moltov> Scotty: ugh, gaim is a terror in windows... imo
<tarnold> but it still beats the defualt AIM client
<Saga-Linux> Hey - I'm having sound problems on kubuntu. I've heard it play sounds when logging on, but it's not playing music or game sounds.
<scotty> Moltov: Agreed.
<eagles0513875> check the mixer saga somethign is probably muted
<Moltov> Thats what trillian is for... gaim causes my windows computer to lose inet connection, alot
<Saga-Linux> Checked that
<eagles0513875> is gaim even designed for windows
<Moltov> No
<Moltov> just was easily ported.
<scotty> Moltov: My XP dual boot on this laptop has Trillian installed. I use Gaim for my family computer, as I'm too lazy to install Trillian when I use that computer once a month :P
<scotty> But that's beside the point.
<Moltov> ^.^
<scotty> I just wish I could fix Kopete.
<Moltov> Atleast you agree.
<Moltov> Heh
<Moltov> I find it hard to belive that gaim on windows and nix are the same program... i confirmed it through a checksum of vital files... but...
* scotty installs Gaim 
* Moltov shudders
<Moltov> Yea...
<Moltov> See if you can stand REAL gaim... if not... ill fish about a bit...
* tarnold meh i just like MSN on windows anyway
<Saga-Linux> The mixer has everything unmuted and turned up
* Moltov falls over laughing
<eagles0513875> anything msft suxs
* tarnold joins laughter
<eagles0513875> isnt there amsn
<adam_> yip
<adam_> but that sux
#kubuntu 2007-03-08
<adam_> gaim and kopete are better
<tarnold> what is amsn?
<adam_> another im program
<tarnold> oh
<Moltov> So, anyone wana help me get this usb pci card to work?...
<adam_> http://jserv.sayya.org/misc/amsn-i18n-xft.png
<adam_> oops
* Moltov chuckles
<Moltov> Didnt think so.
<guiden_> does the "TAB" key work like in the console in the "Run Comman" applet in the menu?
<guiden_> I mean
<raven3x7>   i need help with a networking problem. im trying to open a certain port range but i cant get it to work. i've used both a direct iptables command and firestarter, but nmapfe still tells me the port is closed(6891), while iptables -L lists it as forwarded. i tried restarting iptables but that didnt work either
<ODC> Okay I'm trying to get my nvidia card drivers installed.  I'm a newb to this environment.  I've downloaded it and when I type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run" it starts doing something but then says "nvidia-installer must be run as root"
<eagles0513875> that means u sudo and then type the command that u performed
<ODC> oh okay, thanks
<adam_> amorok does the same thing wmp does - i click quit without stopping and it plays the music for like 20 secs after
<dasickis> has anyone successfully installed beryl on feisty?
<dasickis> i keep getting a theme 1024x768 not found error
<Ghost75> is automatix available thru adept? the automatix site itself seems down
<mzanfardino> what is the command used to launch a gui app with su privileges?
<LjL> !automatix | Ghost75
<ubotu> Ghost75: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> mzanfardino: kdesu
<mzanfardino> LjL: thanks
<Ghost75> ok, mainly wanted automatix for codex install and java runtime, will try to tackle them as individual beasts then
<LjL> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<KanRiNiN> dasickis: I run it w/o problem on Feisty
<adam_> night kids
<butters> so i just did a apt-get upgrade, and now my desktop won't start up anymore. it says bogl_init failed: setting screen size: cannot allocate memory.. can anyone help?
<shahid> #mepis
<BluesKaj> shahid, mepis is not an ubuntu distro
<DexterF> heck, I haven't done this in ages... if I smbclient -L a server and get session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE, what was wrong again? do I need to run smbpasswd on the client?
<eagles0513875> is there a way i can check what port r open
<DexterF> nmap
<eagles0513875> nmaps is the command
<DexterF> yup
<eagles0513875> whats the name of the pkg
<eagles0513875> nm
<DexterF> dunno. adept for the win.
<eagles0513875> i got it pkg name is nmap
<eagles0513875> how do i read it
<eagles0513875> nmap and then what other command
<DexterF> man nmap
<stergio> hi i got this AES encrypted partition "/dev/hda7 /media/Mo xfs encryption=AES256,encrypted,grpquota,usrquota 0 0" <<< fstab from an old Mandriva system that i want to mount ... i googled and found i had to install loop-aes-utils additional. So far so good .. now on mount it tells me Error: Password must be at least 20 characters.
<DexterF> or try the frontend: nmapfe
<stergio> how can i avoid the 20 character check cause it got about 15 characters passphrase when it was created
<eagles0513875> whats a good tcp port for downloading bit torrents
<dystopianray> how do I turn off automounting in kubuntu?
<DexterF> eagles0513875: any above 1024. try something like 29999 or sumsuch
<eagles0513875> thing is all other ports r firewalled
<eagles0513875> only ones open r 25 80 587 631
<eagles0513875> at least from what i can tell
<fatlip> okay how do i go about doing midi playback in (k)ubuntu? .. i'm trying to use kmid and i get the error "Could not open /dev/sequencer"
<stergio> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_MIDI_sound_server_.28Timidity.2B.2B.29
<stergio> fatlip: ^^^
<lovloss> whats a good open source unerase program?
<fatlip> ooo nice thanks
<fatlip> i did check that wiki but i didnt find anything, weird.. i'll check out that link
<DexterF_> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ghost75> anyone know what to do about this? i try to open adept and get this : APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.
<DexterF_> what, is xvid a restricted format..?
<DexterF_> Ghost75: probably somehow the apt database went fubar. there's a way to recreate it, but don't ask me, im all tarballs ;)
<Ghost75> hmm
<DexterF_> it was an apt option iirc
<Ghost75> i tried apt-setup and also apt-get update
<Ghost75> neither worked
<Ghost75> am i gonna have to install kubuntu yet again?
<eagles0513875> is there anyway i can hack this wifi router and open up ports
<eagles0513875> even though its in a place where i used to work not many people know how to set this stuff up i was the one who did it any programs that could help me
<ODC> okay, so I have to edit xorg.conf to install the nVidia driver, when I make the edit is says i don't have access to save it
<ODC> I'm trying to edit it in Kate
<eagles0513875> downloads emacs
<DexterF> what would be an appropriate package to get am XviD codec?
<eagles0513875> type sudo first then kate then the location of the file u want to edit
<ODC> oh okay
<Ghost75> anyone know what to do about this? i try to open adept and get this : APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.
<eagles0513875> did it work odc
<eagles0513875> how do i open up more ports
<eagles0513875> on a wireless router
<DexterF> Ghost75: have a look at the apt-get or aptitude manpage, i think fixing the db is mentioned there
<DexterF> google should turn sth up, too
<eagles0513875> dex do u know how i can get into the router without knowing usr name and pass and opening up more ports
<Ghost75> one of these days i'll find an OS that just works
<eagles0513875> ghost dont give up on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> is this ur first time using linux
<compilerwriter> I installed fluxbox on my machine to have a lower overhead workspace for when I am remotely logging in via XDCP.  The problem is, when I fired up a fluxbox session, all I got was four desktops.  None of the machines programs were in any menu anywhere.
<DexterF> Ghost75: there is: OSX. get a mac.
<Ghost75> i've been trying to get kubuntu working for about 6 months now
<DexterF> far too long. ditch linux. get a mac. really.
<DexterF> i'll do as soon as I can spare the cash.
<Ghost75> and Dexter, i am anxiously awaiting Leopard's release, will be switching to mac then
<compilerwriter> You must be trying to do something esoteric then ghost. I got it up and running right from the install.
<Ghost75> compilerwriter: i did too
<Ghost75> but then trying to get something working beyond the default install fubars it
<HaSH> compilerwriter, fluxbox-generate_menu try that :-)
<DexterF> good decision. a friend just switched from win xp to mac, he's a classic dork user, know jack about computers. haqppiest person in the world now. and console cowboys goit their consoles as well with bsd under it.
<DexterF> scuse my typing :)
<DexterF> eagles0513875: the router? what?
<HaSH> hm wait im not sure kubuntu has that ......
<eagles0513875> want to open up some ports but i dont know the user name or password to log in
<eagles0513875> to the router
<HaSH> what kinda routeer
<DexterF> well, talk to whoever administrates the router
<eagles0513875> its a linksys
<eagles0513875> dont remember what exactly
<fizzbane> I edited Grub's menu to look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9172/ to add my windows to it. I get Error1: Filename must either be an aboslute pathname or blocklist. Any suggestions?
<DexterF> i won't help you crack someone's router, dude :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> its a place i used to work
<eagles0513875> i set it up
<eagles0513875> nobody round here knows bout comps
<eagles0513875> im the comp guru round here
<DexterF> apparently now even you else you'd have secures access to that crate somehow
<DexterF> cant help. reset to factory defaults.
<DexterF> and don't get caught leeching warez from a company line
<eagles0513875> everything is at defaults i never changed anything
<eagles0513875> i dont know what ports r open
<eagles0513875> cuz on azeureus it still says dht is firewalled
<eilker> i had some options to unrar to unzip files, when i do right click, now i lost them, how can i get it again ?
<DexterF> you left that linksys at the default user/pass and can't google for those yourself..?
<eagles0513875> user and pass i changed
<eagles0513875> lol sry didnt get what u mean i changed those for security sake
<DexterF> well, reset the box and restore the settings.
<DexterF> then store admin/pass somewhere safe.
<eagles0513875> its ok ill live with what i got
<DexterF> that is *not on a paper under the keyboard* :D
<eagles0513875> i know
<DexterF> jeez this is like the 4th time or so I install kub i still don't like it. all I want is watch a xvid file, that's not too much asked for one would think...
<eagles0513875> do u know much about wine dex
<Ghost75> i get this when i try the -f switch to fix adept Type 'deb' is not known on line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<eagles0513875> did u download that xvid pkg
<DexterF> eagles0513875: i prefer dry white ones, but occasionally i go for french red as well. dpeends.
<eagles0513875> lol im talking bout the emulator btw
<eagles0513875> try the gstreamer xvid pkg in adept manager
<DexterF> no sh!t? ;D
<DexterF> i forgot to add multiverse. as usual.
<eagles0513875> u figureded it out
<DexterF> would be nice if kub asked during install "you want it all? exploding and insulting the fbi and so on? check here."
<DexterF> well, about wine: I use it, so...
<eagles0513875> dex u know of any good linux point of sales software
<eagles0513875> dex or anybody know of any good linux point of sales software
<virus_> #ubuntu
<virus_> please
<eagles0513875> ?
<eilker> i had some options to unrar to unzip files, when i do right click, now i lost them, how can i get it again ?
<virus_> i dont speak english
<virus_> j en veu un salon ubuntu en francais
<DexterF> wow. 100% contradiction in three words.
<eagles0513875> dex point of sale software anyidea whats good
<DexterF> eagles0513875: you mean like a online shop soft?
<eagles0513875> retail
<klaus_> hey guys, first time on IRC
<DexterF> you need to work on your patience
<DexterF> nope
<eagles0513875> this is for a grocery store and i would like a linux based one
<eagles0513875> damn any good places to look
<DexterF> google? :)
<klaus_> Synaptic Package Manager
<klaus_> lol
<eagles0513875> lol tried they have crap ill try sourceforge
<eagles0513875> not online shop soft
<eagles0513875> u know when u go to kroger the software that business like that use
<jeffalves> Hi.
<Krishean> hey, anyone know a way to torture-test my machine to check for problems with the hardware?
<Krishean> possibly a program or suite to do it
<jeffalves> I can't seem to get Kubuntu Edgy Eft's Amarok to play last.fm streams. Amarok complains about not having a suitable plugin.
<DexterF> to any of the devs: if i have Adept running over a fwd'ed X I can start another locally and it won't check locks
<eagles0513875> how do i compile source from tgz arkives
<DexterF> eagles0513875: i dont have a clue what kroger is
<eagles0513875> grocery store
<eagles0513875> dex can i pm
<DexterF> no
<eagles0513875> dex how do i compile source from tgz arkives
<Joshooa> How come when I play some mp3s, or some oggs, the sound is all scrambled and stuff like bad Techno?
<BluesKaj> jeffalves, i had the same prob, most streams aren't working ...suggest you install streamtuner
<BluesKaj> !stremtuner
<BluesKaj> oops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stremtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeffalves> BluesKaj: but... i like amarok :(
<BluesKaj>  !streamtuner
<ubotu> streamtuner: A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 606 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<BluesKaj> you can configure streamtuner to use amarok, jeffalves
<ddwagnz> ok
<ddwagnz> right
<ddwagnz> so uhh
<jeffalves> BluesKaj: Okay, thank you.
* ddwagnz has a question
<BluesKaj> there's no real advantage to using amarok tho
<BluesKaj> xmms is a worthy player too
<jeffalves> No, it's code base is horrible and, at least in my experiences, it crashes a lot.
<jeffalves> XMMS2 is worthy, but not being actively updated as fars as I know.
<jeffalves> as far as*
<ddwagnz> i have a NTFS partition, Live CD of 6.06LTS - Kubuntu, and want to get read/write access, without using the ntfs3g thing, i can get read access via umask, but i dont know how to get right access from unmask
<Joshooa> How should I go about figuring out why some of my songs don't play right?
<DexterF> eagles0513875: you need the deb-src tools or whatever their name is. look for kubuntu wikis or so. i don't really know about src in kub, i use slackware. im here by coincidence
<DexterF> and now off
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> anyone know how to compile stuff from source tgz files
<DexterF> BluesKaj, jeffalves : Beep Media Player
<BluesKaj> hmm well, my experience is exactly the opposite ...amarok crashes or freezes much more than xmms does
<eagles0513875> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<eagles0513875> !compiling source
<ddwagnz> !unmask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joshooa> !makefile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddwagnz> !umask
<Joshooa> psh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joshooa> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* ddwagnz whacks ubotu
<dsmith> whats wrong with amarok?
<eagles0513875> i love amarok
<dsmith> i hav eyet to have any single issue with it
<dsmith> it just works
<dsmith> better then winamp ever did
<eagles0513875> dsmith u know how to compile stuff from source tgz arkives
<dsmith> i have done it once or twice before
<ddwagnz> !sudocopy
<dsmith> but I dont have my notes in front of me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudocopy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ddwagnz> !sudo_copy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo_copy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> what command do i use d
<ddwagnz> shit
<ddwagnz> wahts the command to copy things on sudo?
<dsmith> look on google
<dsmith> :)
<ddwagnz> =/
<dsmith> seriously I have learned alot from reading with google searches
<ddwagnz> yeah well google can be a bitch sometimes ^_^
<BluesKaj> dsmith, agreed but there's alotta chaff that has relavence on google results , lately .
<dsmith> I know
<dasickis> sorry I was out for a bit
<HaSH> ddwagnz, i would imgine it would be the same way you do as a user.
<dsmith> which entails me to use trial and learn basis
<dasickis> but I tried to get the Nvidia kernels and it didn't work
<BluesKaj> little or no , i meant to addd
<ddwagnz> HaSH, which issssss
<dasickis> it gave me unusual error
* ddwagnz n00b
<HaSH> *cough* cp *cough*
<eilker> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ddwagnz> so it would be like sudo cp /file /location ?
<HaSH> ddwagnz, yesum
<eilker>  can we start a program etc. at remote desktop  via vnc ?
<ddwagnz> k bbl
<eagles0513875> anyone help me compile source code
<eilker> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hacked_kernel> I've 15'' laptop screen with native resolution 1024x768, can I change it to a higher resolution?
<dasickis> hacked_kernel: edit the Xorg.conf
<eilker> anyone makes with me remote desktop connection ? i wonder it...
<hacked_kernel> dasickis: I did but nothing changes
<dsmith> hacked_kernel: check your video card manufacturer
<dsmith> hacked_kernel: and se what its max. res. is, then perhaps you should update your drivers?
<tarnold> hey i plug in headphones but nothing happens how do i listen to music and videos through the headphones
<c0nv1ct> does it work through speakers?
<cpetzol2> Hello, I dont know if it is just a really wierd coincidence, but I have tried installing the broadcom wireless drivers twice, and each time I reboot, Kubuntu hangs mid boot, and I can find no other way to fix it other than reinstalling Kubuntu completely.
<eagles0513875> how can i reencode videos
<adydas> KRDC will connect to a running windows RDP machine eh?
<cpetzol2> When I boot Kubuntu normally, the little progress bar makes it no further than 10%, and if I boot in recovery mode, there are a couple of lines about my new bcm43xx drivers, and then two lines that say "[37.275740]    <fffffffffff8026652>{child_rip+0}" and then it just sits there and does nothing further
<inanimate> In Feisty, a ThinkPad's buttons work very nicely out of the box, however is there any way to configure them?
<orient2000> I have Radeon 9700 Pro card and there is no way to install drovers for X11. Anybody has this card working and can watch TV or anything?
<inanimate> For instance, Fn+F4 is sleep, but I'm wondering if I can allow Fn+F2 to lock the screen, and I can't find a config file...
<eagles0513875> ati give shit drivers
<orient2000> Is there any chip capture card working in Kubuntu. I do not play games.
<surgy> when i right click on a folder and then click sharing and then configure filesharing and then give it my root pw everything is greyed out. then when i click the tab "sharing" and click on "start applet" it says "failed to start" can someone help?
<orient2000> I think I will hang my TV with a rope over my computer and lower it down to wach TV. It will be my ATI driver partial replasement.
<eilker> anyone using audacity ?
<orient2000> I do
<orient2000> what is a problem with audacity?
<surgy> !sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !filesharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> orient2000: i have no text in menu
<eilker> orient2000: kubuntu 6.10 here, what about you ?
<jeffalves> Ugh. I just want to be able to use Amarok again.
<compilerwriter> HaSH: is fluxbox now my default xterm?
<surgy> jeffalves: your problem?
<sinisterguy> how do you set the things that autostart when you login like in sessions in the gnome-control-panel?
<luis_> hola
<luis_> como va la cosa
<compilerwriter> !es | luis
<ubotu> luis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<surgy>  when i right click on a folder and then click sharing and then configure filesharing and then give it my root pw everything is greyed out. then when i click the tab "sharing" and click on "start applet" it says "failed to start" can someone help?
<desi007> is there a program like shut down timer that I can install which can shutdown my pc when I want to
<inanimate> desi007: ktimer
<inanimate> desi007: Or kalarm... Something like that.
<jeffalves> surgy: I entered it in a while ago, let me go dig it up through my logs.
<jeffalves> I can't seem to get Kubuntu Edgy Eft's Amarok to play last.fm streams. Amarok complains about not having a suitable plugin.
<surgy> jeffalves: i cant help sorry..... do you know how to share a file over the network?
<jeffalves> All the other workarounds seem to be very unattractive. I have it working fine on a Gentoo build of Amarok (admittedly with custom USE flags)
<tarnold> hey all how do get headphones to work with amarok?
<jeffalves> surgy: What kind of network are we talking? You have to be waaay more specific. What kind of machines are on the network? What kind of programs are installed on the machines? etc. etc.
<surgy> jeffalves: they are all base kubuntu installs and i whould like to do all the sharing through samba if possible, ant its a regular lan setup 2 switches 1 router 4 computers
<jeffalves> surgy: You could set up Samba on one machine which would act as a fileserver.
<compilerwriter> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<surgy> jeffalves: i was under the impression i could just right click a file and enable it as shared and then browse by ip
<jeffalves> You know that you can private message ubotu right?
<jeffalves> surgy: Oh no. You definitely need to read up on Samba then.
<surgy> jeffalves: allright let me dig out a link then
<surgy> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<surgy> those seam to be for windows though
<surgy> sharing with windows*
<compilerwriter> l
<eilker> i have problem with amarok, it keeps updating db, when i try to open it, and closes itself
<surgy> looks like google is my friend then
<surgy> jeffalves: whats this applet it trys to start when i click the "load applet" button?
<surgy> jeffalves: and why wont it load?
<EA8AJC> Adept is a very complicate tool
<jeffalves> surgy: I have no clue what you're talking about.
<jeffalves> surgy: "Can you help me figure out my problem? I've got this thing that's doing something weird and I don't know what to do." is what I'm hearing ;)
<orient2000> what do you mean by no text in audacity? You must load file, select area or all and then the text will be there.
<surgy> jeffalves: if your running kubuntu now right click a file >> properties >> sharing >> start applet
<surgy> jeffalves: sorry im trying to be clear, i still have a lot to learn about linux networking
<jeffalves> surgy: You mean Konqueror?
<jeffalves> surgy: There's no "Kubuntu" 'File >> Properties >> Sharing >> Start Applet'
<surgy> jeffalves: no, i mean right click a folder (any folder) and then click properties and then click sharing, and then click start applet
<sparr> its dist-upgrade time...  1743 upgraded, 92 newly installed, 9 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<surgy> jeffalves: see what i mean?
<jeffalves> surgy: Okay, that automatically means you are using the default file browser on KDE - Konqueror. Just clarifying everything so that it's not as discombobulated as it once was.
<surgy> jeffalves: yeah i said that..... sorry again for not being clear, i said "kubuntu base install" as in all computers are using the defualt software that comes with a basic install from a live cd, except for a few exceptions, but they all still contain the original software
<jeffalves> surgy: I did the following. KMenu -> Internet -> Konqueror -> Home Folder. Right clicked on a directory called 'test' -> clicked Properties -> clicked Share -> clicked Configure File Sharing -> entered my password.
<jeffalves> surgy: Did you at least get that far?
<surgy> jeffalves: yes but as i said, it is all greyed out and i cannot change anything, even after entering my password
<jeffalves> surgy: That's most likely because you don't have Samba installed and/or properly configured.
<MrMuffin> ive spent about 2 hours trying to get kubuntu installed on my geforce 8800 gtx with no results, anyone got any tips?
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Just getting it installed?! o_O
<MrMuffin> well, its installed, but wont boot to KDE
<surgy> jeffalves: allright, but i have successfully used samba to share folders with a windows machine so i know its installe
<MrMuffin> the liveCD dumped me to a command prompt becuase the 'nv' driver doesnt support the 8800 series
<MrMuffin> so i used the command prompt to edit xorg.conf to use the 'vesa' driver, that got me to KDE and allowed me to install
<jeffalves> surgy: Is it running?
<jeffalves> surgy: Sorry, more precisely, is Samba running?
<MrMuffin> it installed fine, but when it goes to load kde/x-server or whatever, my monitor tells me no signal and just sits there
<MrMuffin> i can boot to recovery mode just fine
<surgy> jeffalves: does it have a different process name other than "samba" ?
<surgy> !fixxorge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixxorge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrMuffin> i used that to perform a full update, installed nvidia-glx which is *supposed* to support my card, but when booting using that driver ('nvidia') in xorg.conf, it freezes at a black screen with a cursor
<MrMuffin> so 'vesa' driver gives me no signal and 'nvidia' freezes the boot process
<MrMuffin> not sure where to go from here...
<surgy> reconfigure xorg?
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Ah, that blows. Well, you could try burning an "Alternate CD" (not to be confused with the term 'another CD' - there are three flavors of Ubuntu (alternate, desktop, server))
<MrMuffin> hmm, ill look into the alternate cd
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: If you get the Server CD, you'll have to install everything from the command line (it's just an ncurses dialog box guided installation - relatively simple)
<MrMuffin> i could do that, but what would be the benefit
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Then you get to choose which you want, Kubuntu, Ubuntu, or Xubuntu.
<chavo> jeffalves, he already got it installed
<MrMuffin> it appears to be installed properly
<MrMuffin> i can access everything in the command prompt
<surgy> jeffalves: do you know if samba has another process name other than "samba" ?
<MrMuffin> and used apt-get to do a full distro update with success
<jeffalves> surgy: smbd and nmbd.
<MrMuffin> i can work with it just fine in recovery mode. but when i boot normally or do /etc/init.d/kdm start it freezes or does no signal depending on my driver
<MrMuffin> im not sure what reinstalling using another cd would do to help me
<surgy> jeffalves: its not running for somereason
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Hmm, so there is an alternative I guess. You could try creating a custom kernel and hoping that the latest vanilla sources (or does Ubuntu patch the source kernel packages like other distributions do?) will work
<jeffalves> surgy: There you go then. sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<MrMuffin> i didnt want to have to patch the kernel, bleh
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: I'm sorry, ignore the CD part, but it's still good to know.
<MrMuffin> im 100% new to linux but im trying to learn it
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: But the kernel thing may be your only option if hardware support is an issue.
<MrMuffin> surgy, what do you mean reconfigure xserver, in what way?
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Wow, you've certainly made quite a bit of progress already then :)
<chavo> MrMuffin, which version did you install?
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Ubuntu has an older kernel and it's possible that a newer kernel may have support for your graphics card.
<hacked_kernel> I installed 915resolution and now I can get 1280x1024 resolution but its not adopted with the screen, I've to move the mouse to the extreme left or down to view the rest of the screen, any help??
<surgy> mrmuffin: umm  i forgot, something along the lines of dpkx X11/xorg.conf --configure?
<MrMuffin> wouldnt the full distro update i just did have updated the lasted version of everything?
<surgy> jeffalves: sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found                    that means its not installed?
<MrMuffin> including the latest kernel and xserver?
<MrMuffin> chavo, not sure, whatever the latest .deb was that apt-get snagged
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: No, Ubuntu itself has an outdated kernel. As in every person who runs it is using 2.6.17 to the best of my knowledge.
<chavo> MrMuffin, is it 6.10?
<jeffalves> surgy: .... yeah.
<MrMuffin> yeah its kubuntu 6.10
<jeffalves> surgy: Are you sure you setup Samba on that machine?
<MrMuffin> jeffalves, yeah i think the update made the kernel 2.6.17-11 or something, from -10
<chavo> MrMuffin, afaik the nvidia drivers in 6.10 won't support that card
<surgy> jeffalves: i never did but i used "smb:// [the persons ip] " to access samba shares on this machine before
<chavo> MrMuffin, it has nothing to do with th kernel
<jeffalves> surgy: That's because you were doing client side.
<surgy> jeffalves: ahhh. ok then samba is in the repos i imagine?
<MrMuffin> chavo, i did some forum reading before i came here and i THOUGHT that getting the latest nvidia-glx (proprietary nvidia drivers) would work
<MrMuffin> cuase yeah, the opensource nv drivers that come with it do not work
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Linux already is at 2.6.21-rc3
<chavo> MrMuffin, are you on the machine now?
<MrMuffin> jeffalves, is that what's going to be included in the new version of k/ubuntu to be released in april?
<MrMuffin> chavo, i am on the machine, its dual boot with XP
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: I'm not positive, but it better be at least 2.6.19.
<MrMuffin> my g/f is on my laptop
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Oh boy, then please explain to her that this is not the norm for Linux for us all :)
<chavo> MrMuffin, you can try getting the latest driver from nvidia.com and building it yourself
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Which is exactly why you're better off just creating your own custom kernel -- it's a good learning experience, but may be way more than you want to learn in a matter of hours
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: If you want to make a handy Debian package out of it, use checkinstall.
<kgx> is there a good bittorrent client that can be accessed from the command line? i need one so i can control it through ssh
<MrMuffin> bittornado is python and has an ncurses interface
<jeffalves> kgx: ctorrent is a bit old, but it works. rtorrent as well.
<MrMuffin> it monitors a directory for torrents and starts them automatically
<MrMuffin> never tried rtorrent
<chavo> MrMuffin, is your install x86?
<MrMuffin> 64
<MrMuffin> should i even try 32?
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: For being new to Linux, you sure have learned a lot already :) Good to see non-n00bs picking up Kubuntu :)
<kgx> ta
<chavo> MrMuffin, it's up to you but you will have a hard time getting some things to work
<MrMuffin> jeffalves, other technical experience has helped me along the way. i tried suse 10.2 but it struck em as rather bloated
<chavo> such as flash
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Hehe, I'd argue Ubuntu is bloated but then I'd get flamed :P It's nice if you want something hassle-free though.
<chavo> he said bloated
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Though I'm sure it's going to take a bit of convincing to get you to see that it isn't always this screwy :P
<surgy> awsome thnx jeffalves
<jeffalves> surgy: Everything works now?
<MrMuffin> jeffalves, oh no, its been great so far compared to vista
<MrMuffin> my 8800 gtx doesnt work at all with vista
<MrMuffin> the craptastic drivers nvidia put out BSOD on startup
<MrMuffin> and no its not a software or hardware issue, im not the only one. im part of an 8 page thread on the nvidia forums about it
<MrMuffin> it has something to do with m Xerox monitor
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: hahaha, "Your system will now BSOD. Would you like to accept or deny?"
<MrMuffin> i know right
<MrMuffin> its pretty crapped to spend 1500$ on a new rig only to have it not work
<MrMuffin> but yeah it took us 8 pages of posts to figure out that our only common piece of hardware was our monitors
<jeffalves> Seriously. But I guess that's the price you pay for getting somewhat cutting edge hardware.
<MrMuffin> dunno what about this particular one makes the nvidia driver go blam
<MrMuffin> doesnt get more cutting edge than the 8800 gtx, but yeah i guess
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: If I were you, I'd get a quick Gentoo installation on a similar setup (at least the same architecture) and create a Debian package out of the latest kernel.
<MrMuffin> although i would say theres some sort of reasonable expectation of it working as advertised
<MrMuffin> "vista certified" my ass
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Then port the package over to your Kubuntu machine and dpkg -i it.
<kgx> managed to find a command line one: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/ConsoleUI
<kgx> sweet :D
<jeffalves> kgx: giFT is quite nice as well
<jeffalves> kgx: just apt-cache search torrent
<MrMuffin> so yeah, linux is working better for me thank vista
<MrMuffin> how hilarious is that
<jeffalves> Good to hear :)
<MrMuffin> i did install vista on my gf's HP, it worked fine, although it really is irritating as hell, even after disabling UAC (accept or deny)
<MrMuffin> chavo sent me an interesting link
<MrMuffin> let me boot to kubuntu and try it
<MrMuffin> god willing, ill be back
<jeffalves> <obligatory WHERE'S YOUR GOD NOW />
<surgy> jeffalves: like a charm.... THANKS!
<coreymon77> well its his fault for installing vista
<jeffalves> surgy: No problem.
<mil> i cant access the cmd line by using ctrl alt f#    // the screen just freezes like it cant show the terminal - mouse/clock stops moving til i hit ctrl alt f7 to get back -- any idea how to get to cmd line?
<mil> im running ubuntu using vmserver
<jeffalves> Oh, right, I totally forgot why *I* was in here.
<jeffalves> I can't seem to get Kubuntu Edgy Eft's Amarok to play last.fm streams. Amarok complains about not having a suitable plugin.
<matt____> I downloaded my graphic card drivers but I cant figure out how to install them
<MrMuffin> i made it back alive
<MrMuffin> and im using Konversation on kubuntu thanks to chavo
<jeffalves> Awesome, as root as well ;)
<MrMuffin> he gave me a link to the official nvidia driver on their website, to replace the one from the nvidia-glx package
<MrMuffin> works fine from what i can tell
<jeffalves> Mmm, well if you are running as root, I'd highly recommend against doing that.
<jeffalves> You're falling into the same pitfall that Windows users have.
<MrMuffin> oh no i know
<MrMuffin> i just got excited that its even working and jumped on konversation
<MrMuffin> let me get into the terminal and create a new user
<matt____> I need a little help installing my graphics drivers, I am getting this message : ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<firecrotch> Well, since ubuntu-server isn't answering my question, I suppose I will ask here
<MrMuffin> matt try placing sudo in front of teh command
<MrMuffin> my advice may suck
<firecrotch> I'm running a web server, and for some reason, perl scripts are not working at all, it's just popping up the Download dialog
<firecrotch> any clue why?
<matt____> I got the same error when I put sudo in front of it
<MrMuffin> id already created a non-su account during installation but i was just root becuase i installed the driver (and loaded kde) in recovery mode
<winmutt> hi
<MrMuffin> bleh i cant believe ubuntu doesnt come with firefox
<MrMuffin> what a disgrace
<MrMuffin> ;-)
<firecrotch> Hi, winmutt
<Emerald> When I try and load the LiveCD, it will load with the Kubuntu logo with the bar and such, the bar will fill and I'm taken to a blue screen with a cursor. I can move the cursor, but nothing happens. I tried waiting 5 hours. Nothing. I tried burning another CD, twice, and a DVD 3 times. I tried downloading them again, to no avail. The alternate install CD won't be loaded as a Bootdisk, so I can't use that...
<winmutt> im having problems with screen rez above 1024x768 over dvi
<Emerald> So my question is: Is my problem most likely hardware related?
<MrMuffin> probably
<MrMuffin> whats your hw
<winmutt> MrMuffin: konquerer is kde's web browser
<winmutt> why would it come with ff?
<MrMuffin> winmutt, im aware it is. becuase it's firefox. its the shit
<MrMuffin> ;-)
<deathnote> !mknod
<winmutt> ff is not the shit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mknod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<winmutt> ff is a memory leak
<MrMuffin> oh lord youre one of those
<winmutt> no
<winmutt> it is a memory leak
<Emerald> Lemme get ym specs
<Emerald> *me
<MrMuffin> im conceding now so i can go to bed at a decent hour
<MrMuffin> goodnight all, and thanks to those that helped me
<winmutt> MrMuffin: there are handful of open ff bugs regarding memory leakage
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: Goodnight. Enjoy Linux.
<winmutt> forget about the fact it doesnt even clear out its own memory cache
<Emerald> AMD Athlon 4000+, 1 GB of DDR RAM, NVidia 7800 GT, Creative Sound Blaster Value 2, and a MSI k8n Platnum Mobo
<jeffalves> I agree with winmutt :) Opera > Firefox if you don't need obscure Firefox plug-ins.
<Emerald> Night MrMuffin
<winmutt> bah
<winmutt> i use ff all day
<winmutt> have to restart atleast 3x to free up memory
<robert__> anyone good with WPA setups?
<winmutt> assuming it doesnt lock at some point
<MrMuffin> you see how he keeps going after no one is arguing with him. thats what makes him "one of those". and i totally agree about opera
<MrMuffin> but its not foss so i wouldnt expect it to be included
<winmutt> no muffin
<winmutt> that makes you one of "those"
<winmutt> lol
<indygo> Where can I find a good website to learn how to use kubuntu linux.  I just switched from windows (^-^ )
<jeffalves> MrMuffin: I believe in using the best tool for the job. If that means using Windows, I'm fine with that too.
<MrMuffin> wow, that sure was clever. thansk for showing me
<jeffalves> indygo: Google, ubuntuguide.org, ubuntuforums, et al.
<winmutt> MrMuffin: you can learn alot from a dummy
<indygo> Thanks so much!
<robert__> anyone here know anything about KWallet and KNetworkManager?
<voidmage> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeffalves> robert__: Ask your question. We all probably know of it, but don't know what you want to do with them.
<winmutt> anyways any rez above 1024x768 my screen goes wack. I've checked my hor and vert and they are all inline with whats in there
<jeffalves> s/it/them
<Emerald> Anyway, I can load Gentoo, so I'm pretty sure that my hardware's good from a Linux standpoint
<winmutt> any suggestions on where to go?
* winmutt notes gentoo is fun if you have nothing better to do
<jeffalves> Emerald: Then again, Gentoo is running a much newer kernel than stock Ubuntu.
<matt____> alright I am getting a new error message while installing my graphic cards drivers
<voidmage> !networkmanager
<matt____> ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file
<matt____>        '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<matt____>        suggestions on fixing installation problems in the README available
<matt____>        on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<jeffalves> Please use a pastebin next time.
<winmutt> matteo: thats horribly uncouth
<winmutt> er
<winmutt> matt____
<matt____> sorry
<robert__> OK... i've already RTFM'd at the forums and no help there... I got WPA to work with my laptop, BUT, when I reboot, KNetworkManager and KWallet nag me for the passwords EVERY time. No help on Ubuntu/Kubuntu forums...
<winmutt> jeffalves : i dont suppose you could drop me a nugget
<c0nv1ct> whats the error in the log? (dont paste it all)
<Emerald> jeffalves: Ah, okay
<winmutt> robert__: that mae be more of a kde issue
<matt____> thats the question I have I guess, how do I get to the log
<jeffalves> winmutt: A what..?
<jeffalves> matt____: Upload to a pastebin.
<winmutt> jeffalves: a nugget a crumb.... on X res
<jeffalves> I actually have to go home now. I've been 'working' for the past two hours ;)
<jeffalves> Don't get paid for it so might as well relax at home.
<winmutt> sigh
<matt____> what is a pastebin
<winmutt> pastebin.ca
<Emerald> Could my problem be my video card?
<matt____> I see
<matt____> How do I get into the nvidia-installer.log
<winmutt> locate filename
<indygo> How can I unmount my windows drive to resize it?
<c0nv1ct> umount /dev/devicename
<c0nv1ct> you plan on resizing it from within linux?
<c0nv1ct> too risky IMO, resize it from within windows
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: why, qtparted is perfectly safe
<coreymon77> now guys
<coreymon77> if something is open of desktop 2
<indygo> sorry I took so long, I was looking at the guide for a minute.  Yeah, I'd like to resize from linux, just to be quicker, but what could happen if I didn't do it in windows?
<coreymon77> i want it only to appear on the taskbar when desktop 2 is active
<_Daisuke_Ido_> coreymon77: so was the hindenburg.  also the titanic was unsinkable
<coreymon77> where do i find that option?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> in other words, expect the worst from things like that
<coreymon77> _Daisuke_Ido_: ive used qtparted to resize my windoze partition many times
<_Daisuke_Ido_> vfat?
<c0nv1ct> yeah, i agree with _Daisuke_Ido_, just to be safe i do it with MMC
<c0nv1ct> especially if you dont want to chance losing data
<slyfox> Can someone pelase help me with Krone ? I am trying to set up a backup script, the script works fine, however when I point Kroen to it, it tells me that it cannot find program. ???
<_Daisuke_Ido_> coreymon77: run kcontrol
<_Daisuke_Ido_> and under desktop/taskbar
<_Daisuke_Ido_> sorry, thinking and typing at the same time...
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: are u using beryl?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> uncheck "show windows from all desktops"
<coreymon77> foiund it
<coreymon77> no
<mil> i cant access the cmd line by using ctrl alt f#    // the screen just freezes like it cant show the terminal - mouse/clock stops moving til i hit ctrl alt f7 to get back -- any idea how to get to cmd line?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i still can't get beryl working :\
<matt____> I am getting an error that I am running an X server while trying to installer my graphic card drivers. I only have this and terminal open along with firefox, would any of those cause this?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> not with any degree of decency, anyway
<_Daisuke_Ido_> yes, yes it would.
<_Daisuke_Ido_> you're still in X
<c0nv1ct> you cant install graphics drivers while X is running
<indygo> Hmm, umount /dev/devicename returns only root can resize.  How do I make myself root?
<matt____> How do I close X?
<c0nv1ct> ctrl+alt+f1, type /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<c0nv1ct> or kdm stop
<c0nv1ct> type it after you log in, of course
<matt____> alright
<c0nv1ct> mil: are you running it inside vmware?
<slyfox> Can someone help me with Cron ?
<c0nv1ct> slyfox: http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html
<carambola> my wireless module is loaded, but iwconfig does not show the card
<poningru> carambola: what about system->admin->network
<indygo> Hey, after I press ctrl+alt+f1, what do I type/press to get out of that?
<carambola> it shows wlan0 being a wired connection, not wireless
<poningru> 0.o
<carambola> indygo: ctrl-alt-f7
<poningru> indygo: ctrl+alt+f7
<coreymon77> carambola: have you ran the iwconfig command?
<carambola> coreymon77: yeah, no wireless devices there
<indygo> Oh, I see :D thanks :)
<coreymon77> carambola: what is your wireless cards interface called?
<coreymon77> interface what?
<carambola> i just updated some other stuff, but none of the packages should have affected wireless
<indygo> What is it I type again to make myself root?
<indygo> I had to turn off my compy lol
<coreymon77> carambola: interface what?
<carambola> i think it's usually eth1
<coreymon77> yours is eht1?
<carambola> (it's my first time in linux for over a year... things are rusty)
<coreymon77> okay them
<coreymon77> does your network have a wep key?
<carambola> yeah, but when i open the properties of wlan0 (in network settings), there are no wireless settings
<coreymon77> wait
<coreymon77> is it wlan0 or eht1
<coreymon77> which one is your card using?
<carambola> network settings says wlan0, but iirc, it used to be eth1 when it worked
<ahlalo_elyon> I'm having a problem.  Whenever I use the Logout menu to "Lock this session and start a new one" the system completely locks up when the monitor goes into powersave mode.  The only way to get back into Kubuntu is to do a hard reset (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace does nothing).  Anyone have any ideas?
<coreymon77> carambola: okay then, try this
<coreymon77> carambola: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid [your essid]  key [your wep key] 
<coreymon77> and isnt your internet working anyways
<desi007> plz suggest any shutdon timer that I can install
<carambola> got two laptops on my lap :)
<desi007> shutdown*
<desi007> carambola: whats in between :)
<coreymon77> carambola: okay then, try that command
<coreymon77> desi007: you have a sick mind
<carambola> "error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device eth1 ; no suck device"
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> try it with wlan0
<carambola> same problem
<coreymon77> whats the card
<hans_> hhi everybody..
<coreymon77> carambola: what card are you using?
<carambola> i've seen iwconfig with an unconfigured card before... there's usually a few lines in there about signal strength and access point, etc... there is none of that there now
<carambola> orinoco module
<carambola> it was working before the package update
<coreymon77> just tell me the darn card
<carambola> it's embedded. prism II, i think
<coreymon77> usb?
<carambola> no, embedded. internal.
<Emerald> Okay, let me try this again: When I try and load the LiveCD, it will load with the Kubuntu logo with the bar and such, the bar will fill and I'm taken to a blue screen with a cursor. I can move the cursor, but nothing happens. I tried waiting 5 hours. Nothing. I tried burning another CD, twice, and a DVD 3 times. I tried downloading them again, to no avail. The alternate install CD won't be loaded as a Bootdisk. Does anyone know what the 
<coreymon77> carambola: okay, heres the problem
<coreymon77> carambola: you are using the wrong driver
<coreymon77> carambola: type this , sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<coreymon77> carambola: check in the pm that i am opening with you, as to not flood the channel
<ubuntu> whats a good size for a swap partition?
<carambola> why would i want to blacklist those?
<coreymon77> carambola: they are the wrong drivers
<coreymon77> carambola: you do not want to be using the orinoco ones
<Ashex> ubuntu, normally double your ram
<coreymon77> carambola: you want to use the hostap ones
<Ashex> so if you have 1GB of ram, at least 2GB is safe
<coreymon77> carambola: look for yourself
<coreymon77> carambola: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/IntersilPrism25Wavelan?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Ashex> Actually scratch that, I'm thinking windows for some obscure reason
<Ashex> 5-15GB depending on drive size
<sebr> hey kids
<sebr> :)
<indygo> Okay, I have my windows drive resized, do I need to umount my linux drive to resize it and take the free space?
<sebr> i'm not sure why, but my monitor keeps flashing, with a widescreen configuration
<ubuntu> Ashex i dont understand ext3 logical drives etc - i setup 1 partition to have 75gbs - but i think i gonna have to resize it to 70 gb and make a 5gb swap
<Ashex> ubuntu, the swap partition is used when you run out of ram
<Ashex> it's the equivelant of a page file in windows
<ubuntu> its a laptop - c2d 2.16ghz / 2gb ram ddr2 667mhz / 7900gs / 100gb hd 7200rpm
<Ashex> so, you just need one ext3 partition and then a swap partition
<ubuntu> what does that even mean ext3 = extension 3?
<c0nv1ct> ya, extended filesystem
<c0nv1ct> number 3 :P
<indygo> (sorry to butt in) should I umount my linux drive so I can resize it to get the extra space?
<ubuntu> its a fresh drive - jus want to leave 20gbs for xp (dual boot
<c0nv1ct> indygo: i'm pretty sure the filesystem cant be mounted before u can modify it
<carambola> coreymon77: thanks! all better
<indygo> c0nv1ct: Oh, I see.  QTparted isn't letting me resize the drive to take the free space...
<slyfox> Does Cron work with #!/bin/sh  scripts ?
<indygo> c0nv1ct:Sorry, I don't know if you answered me or not, right after I typed that last message, my computer lagged for about 20 seconds.  Do you know how to fix that?
<indygo> the resizing, not the lag :D
<coreymon77> carambola: no problem
<c0nv1ct> indygo: what were u asking?
<ahlalo_elyon> I'm having a problem.  Whenever I use the Logout menu to "Lock this session and start a new one" the system completely locks up when the monitor goes into powersave mode.  The only way to get back into Kubuntu is to do a hard reset (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace does nothing).  Anyone have any ideas?
<c0nv1ct> indygo: you unmounted the drive and it wouldnt let u resize?
<indygo> c0nv1ct: no, I resized the windows drive, but I can't put the free space on the linux drive...
<c0nv1ct> indygo: did you unmount the linux drive before attempting to resize it?
<jryhiggins> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<indygo> nope, I thought someone said not to :D
<indygo> is that how I fix it?
<c0nv1ct> no, you need to
<indygo> thanks a lot c0nv1ct :P
<c0nv1ct> that working for ya now?
<indygo> nope, it says device is busy...
<c0nv1ct> umount it, should work
<indygo> do I still use umount /dev/devicename?
<c0nv1ct> unless its your '/' then you probably have to do it from a Live CD
<c0nv1ct> yeah umount /dev/hda or whatever
<Joshooa> What should I do to make Kaffiene play my songs right, some MP3s and some Oggs sound like bad techno and wont play all the way, some others just wont open at all
<c0nv1ct> use Amarok? :P
<c0nv1ct> i dunno, never used Kaffiene for music
<Joshooa> But if it's a codec problem it wont matter
<indygo> its still saying that the device is busy...
<Joshooa> But, where do I get Amarok, I heard it's really good
<c0nv1ct> yeah Amarok rules, its in the repos
<Joshooa> ok
<c0nv1ct> indygo: what filesystem is it?
<stdin> amarok is installed by default in kubuntu
<c0nv1ct> where is it mounted i mean
<Joshooa> Oh, yeah it is, thanks stdin
<c0nv1ct> if it contains your kernel, you cant unmount it
<indygo> its /dev/sda1
<c0nv1ct> is it mounted to '/' ?
<indygo> umm, I don't really know, how do I check?
<c0nv1ct> 'df' will tell you
<c0nv1ct> what does the 'df' command say for /dev/sda1 ?
<indygo> mounted on /dev1
<c0nv1ct> weird place to be mounted..
<indygo>  /dev *
<c0nv1ct> are u sure?
<c0nv1ct> cuz 'udev' should be mounted to /dev
<indygo> read it wrong the first time it is on /dev lol sorry :D
<ctw> I am having issues setting up a dual screen system in Ubuntu ... it worked in Dapper, but broke in Edgy, and still doesn't work in Feisty ... I currently have 2 X-servers running, but that means I can't drag windows between the screens
<ctw> whenever I try to enable xinerama, I get weired display artifacts
<ctw> does anybody have any idea?
<intelikey> who's the joker in this deck, by heck ?
<intelikey> oh sorry.
<jryhiggins> hi
<jryhiggins> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<posingaspopular> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jryhiggins> how do i reconfigure xorg.conf?
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<c0nv1ct> indygo: it cant be mounted to /dev
<jryhiggins> dpkg xorg.conf reconfigure?
<stdin> !xconfig | jryhiggins
<ubotu> jryhiggins: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Mr_Sonoma> has anyone had any problems with their savage ix video card. i cant get my resolution set beyond 640 by 480
<intelikey> jryhiggins sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stdin> indygo: this command should tell you your root device: mount | grep " / "
<c0nv1ct> hes trying to resize /dev/sda1
<fizzbane> I am trying to add windows to grub. I edited the grub menu and it looks like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9172/ . I click windows xp on the grud menu and i get "Error1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist."
<c0nv1ct> i think its his root, cuz it wont let him umount it
<intelikey> -phigh on a reconfigure ???   that's obserd.
<intelikey> that's obtuse
<intelikey> that's
<intelikey> that's misspelled
<intelikey> nm
<stdin> c0nv1ct: it should be done from a live cd then
<Joshooa> So yeah, even Amarok wont recognize most of my music, any ideas?
<indygo> okay, root is on / , not /dev
<c0nv1ct> yeah
<Joshooa> Like I have all of Bloodhound gang, and it's all oggs, and out of all their albums, only like 5 are recognized.
<c0nv1ct> then u gotta use a live cd bro
<jryhiggins> im getting an error on startx. "no screens found" even though i just reconfigured xorg
<c0nv1ct> indygo: how much space are you adding?
<Parkotron> fizzbane: Where'd the "[/b] " come from?
<c0nv1ct> there may be another way that'll be easier
<indygo> 83 gb
<intelikey> jryhiggins so reconf again.   until you get every thing correct.
<c0nv1ct> and whats your total in / as of now?
<c0nv1ct> 'df -H' will show, if ya dont know
<indygo> 7.23 gb
<c0nv1ct> well
<posingaspopular> how do you install flash on a live cd? im confused by the documentation
<fizzbane> from this guide http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/19644-how-add-windows-2k-xp-grub.html
<stdin> jryhiggins: you may want to run the command without -phigh if you used it last time, to completely rewrite the config
<jryhiggins> intelikey: thnx i whould copy/paste xorg but im on irssi :)
<c0nv1ct> you could create a seperate mount for /home if ya want, and then u wont have to resize
<c0nv1ct> cuz like 90% of your disk usage will be in /home
<Parkotron> fizzbane: Mine looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9186/
<indygo> How do I put /home on a separate drive?
<c0nv1ct> i have kubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntu packages installed, and its only taking up 6.3 gigs in /
<c0nv1ct> but i have 420gb for /home
<fizzbane> Thanks parkotron. I will try what you have there.
<Parkotron> fizzbane: I think the [B]  and [/B]  are messed up forum formatting codes.
<Joshooa> what does xubuntu use?
<posingaspopular> xfce
<c0nv1ct> as a window manager? xfce
<fizzbane> oh i get it
<intelikey> c0nv1ct you mount the fs at mountpoint /home
<fizzbane> i will try it like yours
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: i'm trying to help indygo :)
<spitwise> how come apt cant find vlc?
<Parkotron> fizzbane: No problem. Hope that works for you.
<intelikey> spitwise you don't have universe enabled ?
<spitwise> i do i do
<Hasrat_USA> good evening everyone!
<intelikey> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<spitwise> kanker, no i dodnt
<spitwise> didnt also
<c0nv1ct> indygo: actually man, it'll probably be less complicated to resize it from a Live CD
<jryhiggins> third time ive reconfigured and still the same error "no screens" and i have looked in the xorg and it says there is a screen
<matrix> hi, how can i get konqueror to always show the detailed list view?
<intelikey> !repos | spitwise
<ubotu> spitwise: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<c0nv1ct> indygo: or else you'll have to do some editing of /etc/fstab and some moving of files
<Dumahen> how can i configure bind to use default name server on ubuntu ?
<spitwise> :P intelikey
<spitwise> i did a clean install today im not happy about
<c0nv1ct> indygo: not to mention using fdisk and mkfs too
<ctw> does anybody hear have a working dual screen setup with xinerama in Feisty?
<intelikey> imo a clean install of ubuntu is very dirty.
<fizzbane> Thanks Parkotron. I edited my menu and i will go try it out now. If it doesn't work i will be back.
<Dumahen> how can i configure bind to use default name server on ubuntu ?
<spitwise> in other god new old school stones is on tv
<indygo> lol, okay :D thanks for all the help c0nv1ct
<spitwise> god new = good news
<ubuntu> Is it good to have a big swap partition for Linux? Does it improve performance?
<washbear> how do you reboot from within single user mode?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  over large swap is wasted drive space
<c0nv1ct> indygo: just go for the Live CD option, you'll be fine buddy :D
<ubuntu> What is it for then?
<indygo> lol okay :D
<intelikey> washbear init 6
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  i got 1.5 gb memory rarely use swap.
<washbear> "reboot" and "shutdown -h now" don't work
<indygo> brb, gonna go download and burn it :D
<ubuntu> well i have 4 gigs of ram
<c0nv1ct> washbear: init 6
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  you asked what use was a BIG swap partition. no use at all..
<spitwise> sudo reboot?
<ubuntu> and a 3.0ghz HT processer
<washbear> intelikey - simply "init 6" at the prompt?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  id say make a 512mb swap partition then and leave it at that.
<intelikey> yep
<jryhiggins> dr_willis: can you give me some possible scenerios where i whould get an error saying "no screens detected" after an nvidia driver install? even though xorg shows a screen
<washbear> nice one, thx!
<ubuntu> i have a 13gig swap partition lol
<Bearcat> hey folka
<spitwise> ubuntu: no!
<Dr_willis> jryhiggins,  the driver is failing to load is one possibility
<c0nv1ct> washbear: runlevel 6 = reboot :D
<ubuntu> lol
<Bearcat> folks that is
<Bearcat> i belive i may be hosed
<ubuntu> its a 300gig sataII hd, so i figured a little more wouldnt hurt lol
<jryhiggins> dr_willis: ok should i change all of the device identifiers to "nv" instead of there true hardware names?
<intelikey> c0nv1ct by default  that is....  on this box i'm in runlevel 6 as we speak.
<spitwise> not neccessary
<Dr_willis> i got 1.25 TB of drive space total.
<ubuntu> should i set it lower?
<spitwise> yes!
<ubuntu> to like, 1gig maybe? lol
<spitwise> lower..
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: well yeah, you can change the rc#.d around all you want
<Dr_willis> jryhiggins,  i think ya shoukld read up on the xorg.conf layout. :) and find some example xorg.confs to twiddle with.
<ubuntu> why lower?
<Dr_willis> BRB...
<inteliwasp> what is the best way to rip an audiobook for use on a ogg player?
<spitwise> cuz it aint needed
<Bearcat> i'm trying to get a lexmark x2250 and all reports point to that there is no driver available.  Can i just use another driver instead?
<ubuntu> hmmm
<spitwise> i'm betting youn also have plenty of ram
<ubuntu> i have 4 gigs of ram
<ubuntu> ddr
<spitwise> ya dont waste all that space on swap
<ubuntu> and a 3.0ghz ht processor
<spitwise> some people dont even USE swap
<ubuntu> well it wouldnt be a waste, its my OS drive, only thing that goes on it is windows/linux
<Joshooa> What is the easiest way to get all my harddrives formatted and partitioned for a dual XP/Kubuntu install?
<spitwise> ya it would be a waste
<ubuntu> ok, thank you guys
<spitwise> ;)
<ubuntu> ill set it lower when i goto install it
<fizzbane> Parkotron: Ok. I got an error 13 when i booted windows.
<ubuntu> do i lose performance if i go with a bigger swap?
<ubuntu> or it just doesnt get utalized?
<spitwise> no just cool-points
<intelikey> i have p1mmx 100mhz processor 64m ram 600m hdd running ubuntu hoary + kde    so what's the question ?
<indygo> okay, small question, what is the difference in the dapper and edgy releases of kubuntu?
<intelikey> indygo 4 months.
<spitwise> edgy is newer
<indygo> thanks :D
<Joshooa> I heard you shouldn't have bigger than 2GB in a swap file, and if you want more swap, make different partitons
<intelikey> dapper is LTS though
<spitwise> hence my new clean install
<spitwise> :/
<intelikey> i heard myself say that i run kde in this 64m ram box with no swap...
<spitwise> WTF is LTS
<Hasrat_USA> long term release
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<fizzbane> Can anyone help me with grub booting windows. I got an error 13 when i tryed booting it.
<spitwise> ya i only make a swap partition for superstitionisti reasons
<jryhiggins_> nvidia
<Hasrat_USA> spitwise: I have one gig DDR RAM but still I have a swap partition of 3 GB
<jryhiggins_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hasrat_USA> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<spitwise> damn you and your ginormous hd
<Hasrat_USA> my HDD is only 160 GB
<intelikey> fizzbane what options do you have set for it ?      active ?   noverify ?    chainloader +1  ?
<ubuntu> im reading here that its a good idea to set the swap file to double the ram you have...
<Hasrat_USA> I don't even know why the swap is 3 GB. I let the installer do everything on its own
<fizzbane> my grub menu looks like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9188/
<Hasrat_USA> Beryl flies in my puter :)
<Bearcat> so if this printer is unsupported is there a basic driver i can use?
<Hasrat_USA> after installing beryl i can't get away from the keyboard anymore :P
<Takmadeus> Greetings
<Joshooa> How do I get the volume knob on my keyboard working?
<Takmadeus> I need some help
<Takmadeus> I got ubuntu 6.06 installed
<Joshooa> !leakd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leakd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Bearcat check with the manufacture   see if they supply a  PPD file.
<Takmadeus> and today I got kubuntu dapper from shipit
<Takmadeus> how do I install kubuntu desktop from CD?
<Joshooa> !lineak
<Bearcat> intelikey: it's a lexmark x2250.  i don't think they do.
<spitwise> boot from cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lineak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> Whats up with the stupid num lock key with linux
<intelikey> fizzbane 154 rooty           (hd1,0)
<intelikey> ROOTY  ?
<intelikey> :)
<ubuntu> all the time, i have to turn it off then on again for it to work, even though it was ON to begin with!
<fizzbane> it says rooty?!
<Joshooa> Now listening to:Every Sunday by Smile Empty Soul on Smile Empty Soul
<Joshooa> Hey neat it worked
<Takmadeus> spitwise: but then when I do install it asks to reformat all the linux partitions
<fizzbane> aww man
<Takmadeus> spitwise: what to do then?
<fizzbane> -_-
<intelikey> lol
<spitwise> um well if all your data is backed up say OK
<spitwise> unless you have some ohter partitioning scheme in mind
<intelikey> mounty the rooty of the pointy clicky thingy on ....
<Takmadeus> spitwise: hmmm yet I wanna have both of them installed
<fizzbane> haha
<fizzbane> Is everything else ok?
<intelikey> fizzbane let me look.
<fizzbane> k thank you.
<spitwise> both of wha?
<intelikey> fizzbane i'm not sure if the root line should be before or after the map lines   but aside from that looks good.
<Takmadeus> ubuntu desktop + kubuntu desktop
<Fizzbane> thank you intelikey
<spitwise> ubuntu=gnome window manager
<intelikey> Fizzbane you can check it and if it works tell me that it is ok to put root after and next time i'll know.
<spitwise> kubuntu=kde window manager if im not mistaken
<Fizzbane> ok I will.
<Fizzbane> I'll go try it out now.
<Takmadeus> spitwise: exactly, I wanna have both options at session start
<spitwise> not really sure the q Takmadeus
<magez_> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Fizzbane> thank you.
<magez_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<unix_infidel> anyone know how to adjust brightness in vlc?
<intelikey> spitwise basic concept  yes.   actually  *ubuntu == ubuntu plus what ever desktop env.
<Takmadeus> ubotu: yep, I understand that
<spitwise> pick one and then install the other one later?
<spitwise> should only be one on your cd
<intelikey> install one and add the other desktops to it.
<Joshooa> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<spitwise> right
<deep_> i need help getting my mic to work
<Takmadeus> spitwise: yep, yet I have ubuntu completely updated, and I have looked for the kubuntu-desktop deb in the CD... no result so far
<spitwise> intelikey: == my hero
<spitwise> kubuntu-desktop from apt
<Hasrat_USA> hell why go for lightweight xubuntu when you can go for KDE 3.5.6 and install Beryl afterwards!!
<indygo> Is it usual to have trouble listening to music from the windows side of a dual boot disk?
<washbear> intelikey - strange thing is that "init 6" (like "reboot" and "shutdown -h now") returns this: "init: Unable to send message: Connection refused"
<Takmadeus> spitwise: got dialup, so it is quite difficult
<ubuntu> I can never get beryl to work
<spitwise> your obviously online, why not use apt?
<spitwise> hmm
<lupo> buon giorno
<intelikey> spitwise if you want all the "kubuntu" defaults,   if you only want to add the kde experance  just install kde
<Hasrat_USA> ubuntu say what? why?
<spitwise> intelikey: it aint my q
<Takmadeus> intelikey: i am the one in this mess :p
<ubuntu> i dunno it just doesnt work
<intelikey> washbear eeeek
<spitwise> ok vlc is installed i can watch my pron
<ubuntu> i run kubuntu, install my video card drivers, install beryl, try to load it and it just resets back to KDE
<spitwise> :P
<Takmadeus> intelikey: got dialup, so it is almost impossible to download like 230 megs
<intelikey> Takmadeus if you want all the "kubuntu" defaults,   if you only want to add the kde experance  just install kde     same for xfce4
<Fizzbane> Intelikey: I think you can have root after, I'm not certain because i am missing NTLDR.
<Bearcat> Ok, There is no driver (ppd file) for this printer.  Is there a basic printer driver can use. So i cant get this printer to do a thing.  I'm afraid i'm gonna have to tell my client that if they wanna keep linux they have to get a new printer.
<intelikey> Takmadeus yes. i'm on dialup.
<deathnote> can i use mv command to move more than 1 file? eg: mv a b <destination>
<intelikey> Fizzbane try putting it before and see if the same problem persists.
<Hasrat_USA> ubuntu you mean you installed the legacy or the official/closed-source/proprietory drivers? which video card do you got and how much memory does it have?
<Takmadeus> intelikey: plus taking into account that I theoretically have it all in the CD, so the question is: how do i get everything out from kubuntu Cd and install it along with ubuntu
<Fizzbane> It says I'm missing the NTLDR.
<ubuntu> i have the ATI AIW Radeon X800xt wich has 256mb of gddr3 ram
<deathnote> intelikey: yesterday the usb cd drive.. i tried using another cd rom drive asus and it worked.. it doesn't work with tdk cd rom
<deathnote> the installation of edgy
<ubuntu> i installed the ATI drivers for it, from thier site
<indygo> How can I play music files from the windows side of my partition on the linux side?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  you really didetn want to do it that way.
<ubuntu> really?
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spitwise> indygo: mount that partition
<indygo> I have, but I run into problems getting the files to play.  neither amarok nor kaffeine play the files...
<ubuntu> whats the differance? runs better with linux drivers then the company that makes the card?
<spitwise> filetype?
<intelikey> Takmadeus mount the cd look for pool/  packages are in there.  but if you are talking about the liveCD i don't think you'll get much satisfaction out of that.   the alternate CD/DVD  yes.      man apt-cdrom
<Hasrat_USA> duh ubuntu lol
<indygo> .mp3
<jryhiggins> ok i tryed again from scrath at installing my nvidia driver. when X tryed to start it says "setting resolution [1280x1024]  FAILLED" and so on through every resolution
<lupo> hho un problema con beryl chimi aiuta?
<Hasrat_USA> just read that file. dr willis knows better
<ubuntu> or are they just hacked binary drivers of the original ati drivers to run with beryl?
<Takmadeus> intelikey: got the live CD.... damn, so I have to get the alternate CD?
<spitwise> indygo: you can play mp3 on linux partitions right?
<Hasrat_USA> no ubuntu
<intelikey> deathnote i'll make a note that "asus = good" "tdk = bad"
<washbear> spitwise - yes
<ubuntu> asus is god
<Hasrat_USA> alternatively you can download and run milanoe's world-famous script to be done with driver installation, for all its worth
<ubuntu> i love my P4V800D-X board
<intelikey> Takmadeus to use as a repo   i think so.  but you can try the liveCD   i've been wrong before, that wouldn't be a first.
<ubuntu> hasrat would you help me get beryl to work when im done installing this kubuntu?
<Takmadeus> intelikey: I hope we can find a solution ASAP :p
<Dr_willis> Beryl is not worth messing with at this time.. its still way flakey.
<Dr_willis> :)
<slyfox> What do you people use for Calendar and email? Kontact of Gmail and G Cal ?
<spitwise> washbear: indygo whoever .. dunno .. if its mounted i dunno
<ubuntu> is compiz stable?
<intelikey> !beryl
<Hasrat_USA> lol sly they all suck
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Hasrat_USA> i use yahoo web mail
<Dr_willis> !compwiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compwiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<slyfox> ubotu: Beryl sucks because you get no virtual desktops
<Dr_willis> and for other reasons. as well. :)
<Hasrat_USA> slyfox say what?
<spitwise> maybe a permissions issue
<Hasrat_USA> ubuntu yes i would. don't worry :)
<ubuntu> i thought beryl has virtual desktops used on the cube?
<Hasrat_USA> if there was no virtual desktop in beryl people wouldn't have gotten crazy over it :P
<intelikey> Takmadeus did you try   apt-cdrom   ?
<Hasrat_USA> ubuntu YES BERYL has it. you want proof?
<slyfox> Hasrat_USA: Just curious to what people use as I am trying to decide what to use for myself - Kontact or Gmail and Google Clanedar ?
<ubuntu> i know beryl has it, lol, i seen the videos
<intelikey> Takmadeus did you   man apt-cdrom   ?
<ubuntu> i just wanna know what would be better to run, compiz or beryl
<indygo> I guess I could burn them all to a disk, then rip them (or upload to website, download from, to save disks ) lol
<Takmadeus> intelikey: trying
<Hasrat_USA> hell i can show you my own live videos...i mean...for example...you tell me to take a screenshot or video of my beryl and i would do it and send to you with your first and last name printed on each video as proof lol only to prove that beryl has virtual desktops
<slyfox> Hasrat_USA: I want proof. With Beryl you get no virtual desktops as in each has its own taskbar, you jsut get different screens with the cube, but for mr hte point of a virtual desktop is that it has stuff seperate on its own from othe desktops
<ubuntu> slyfox they are virtual desktops
<Hasrat_USA> ubuntu and slyfox you send me pictures of your girlfriends (in case you don't have girlfriends, send pics of your moms LOL) and i will set them as wallpaper on each side of the cube, rotate them in the virtual world and send you the video :)
<ubuntu> loaded into multiple formats, such as a box, a list, and others
<ubuntu> my wife is hottttt
<ubuntu> sorry, shes mine :-p
<intelikey> Takmadeus and let me point out,  ubuntu is made for high-speed internet     it's very unfrindly to the dialup user in that everything about the packaging system is setup for internet use.   a distro like   a debian boxed set    would be much better for the dialup user.
<Hasrat_USA> oh sorry slyfox you're right. yes beryl doesn't actually have that kind of 'true' desktop lol
<Takmadeus> intelikey: I will get broadband in like 3 weeks
<slyfox> Hasrat_USA: Virtual screens is not virtual desktops. View Ports they are called in Beryl are not present in KDE. Point of virtual desktop is to have sepearate TASKBAR and progrmas running just relating to that virtual desktop. With Beryl you get one cluttered taskbar.
<slyfox> Ok.
<intelikey> Takmadeus then patients is a vertue
<Hasrat_USA> so you're saying that compiz or xgl has them?
<jryhiggins> can someone help me shed some light on this? "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia"
<Takmadeus> intelikey: plus I have customized my ubuntu so much that it would be a pain to let it go :p
<Takmadeus> intelikey: guess so :;p
<Hasrat_USA> wait i think i saw something called viewport manager in kde. let me look at em by launching beryl manager
<Takmadeus> intelikey: yet I hoped for kubuntu to work
<Takmadeus> intelikey: in that way, that is :p
<Dumahen> how can i clear binds cache ?
<slyfox> Hasrat_USA: well ?
<jryhiggins> X is giving errors on loading the nvidia module and says "screens found but none have a usuable configuration"
<intelikey> washbear you still there ?
<ubuntu> 98% installing, woot
<slyfox> Hasrat_USA: well ? Anything ?
<intelikey> washbear may sound like a no brainer but, did you try     exit   ?
<Hasrat_USA> okay it kinda asks me to know if i have a viewport manager installed alongside Beryl, that would enable me to use different wallpapers, settings etc for different desktops
<duff> hey y'all
<duff> so, I'm a n00b...
<Hasrat_USA> i have to find and install a viewport/desktop manager that would allow me to have 'real' virtual desktops, it seems
<slyfox> Hasrat_USA: kinda? The end result? Do you get seperate taskbars ?
<duff> anyone want to help me mount my drives so I can see 'em?
<jryhiggins> can someone help me with my xorg problem please?
<slyfox> Hasrat_USA: Untill the day Beryl suppport real virtual desktops, I see it as useless
<Hasrat_USA> slyfox the end result is that i will have to find and install a desktop manager that would enable me to do it and integrate it with Beryl
<intelikey> !find viewport
<Hasrat_USA> that's your opinion
<slyfox> it is
<ubotu> File viewport found in r-base-core
<ubuntu> hasrat_USA ill be back this thing is done installing k?
<Hasrat_USA> everybody is entitled to his own opinion
<Hasrat_USA> um okay ubuntu
<ubuntu> thanks man
<Dr_willis> I sort of like that Mettiss (metiss) mettis? desktop i saw on the Mandriva live cd.
<duff> anyone want to help a n00b?
<Takmadeus> !find kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> Hasrat_USA not in some countries.
<ubotu> Found: kubuntu-desktop
<Joshooa> How do I make Amarok or anything play my songs right and not skip and make funny noises>?
<intelikey> s/u//
<duff> need to mount hard drives so I see them in /media...
<slyfox> Joshooa: #amarok
<Joshooa> it was an ogg file, so shouldn't it work just fine?
<Joshooa> Aw
<Hasrat_USA> okay i would just keep my mouth shut regarding this beryl issue for a while :P
<intelikey> !ntfs | duff
<ubotu> duff: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Takmadeus> intelikey: thanks for the help :p
<intelikey> np
<Dr_willis> some days i think there needs to be a big "helper" program tht users can run to do the top 10 questions 'solutions' :) #1 feature would be mounting all the windows drives properly. heh
<Dr_willis> I though the ubuntu installers was supposed to mount them automaticially?
<unholyskorn> wow, linux kubuntu runs so much better with a 4gig swap file, gg
<intelikey> their gui installer is a joke.
<duff> the first time I tried installing, it did mount them automatically
<duff> but not this time, for some reason
<intelikey> unholyskorn better than what ?   a 30g one ?
<unholyskorn> better then the standard that it installs
<c0nv1ct> i got a 4g swap, but it rarely uses any of it
<Hasrat_USA> even with beryl running, it says in the system monitor that not a single byte of my 3 GIG swap file is in use and that 242.3 MB out of 1010.3 MB physical ram is in use. what's wrong?
<c0nv1ct> its using 11mb of it now..
<intelikey> i think standard in that respect is a percentage of the total.
<Dr_willis> i got 512bg swap and rarely use any. :)
<userund> get more RAM.  I don't use swap at all.
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, i still can't install kubuntu from hardrive, can u help with the configuration of the menu.lst?
<Dr_willis> 'swap on, swap off.. the swapper'
<c0nv1ct> lol Dr_willis, nice waste of space :P
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  from hard drive?
<unholyskorn> userund i have 4 gigs of ram
<nonuda_> yup..
<c0nv1ct> heh, u dont even need a swap
<Dr_willis> that was not a yes/no question.. :)
<unholyskorn> i know
<userund> unholyskorn: then you shouldn't use any swap
<intelikey> userund me either
<c0nv1ct> i got 2gb, and it doesnt use much
<Dr_willis> ive never used any of the alternative isntall methods for ubuntu. so proberly cant help much.
<intelikey> like i said eariler i run a box with 64m no swap  and run kde on it "some times"
<chavo> hmm I just checked and my swap isnt even on
<nonuda_> oh i see
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  why not clarify exactly WHAT you are doing and see who can help.
<intelikey> chavo so you don't use swap either   :)
<chavo> well I used to :)
<chavo> I was installing some other distros and doing some tests today I must have done something to my swap partition
<Joshooa> No one is in #amarok, can anyone here help me?
<intelikey> i stoped having swap partitions when i stoped having partitions.
<Dr_willis> i always put a little swap partition on all my hd's - just in case a live cd needs it. :)
<nonuda_> ok..but i got to do some test..
<userund> intelikey: lvm?
<intelikey> no
<washbear> intelikey - no, did not try (will do next time!, but for now it's ok, since the "passwd" change took effect after all (and i just rebooted with the power button :)
<surgy> hey guys
<Joshooa> hey surgy
<userund> intelikey: what then?
<intelikey> washbear i've never seen   init #  fail so i don't know that it would have helped you anyway....
<intelikey> userund what do you mean ?
<intelikey> oh you are curious about partitionless disks...
<userund> intelikey: yes
<Hasrat_USA> unholyskorn: okay. you're finished?
<unholyskorn> Im updated kubuntu now
<surgy> im trying to get 3d acceleration on my step dads comp. but everytime i configure the driver and restart x it cant seam to load the nvidia module, so i changed driver to "nv" and it works now, other than that his xorge looks fine to me, everything is almost the same as mine except for the device name. i need help please :)
<Hasrat_USA> okay so it's all finished now? kde is up and running?
<intelikey> can't use the gui installer to get there in any respectable manor  but the alternate can    just make a fs on the disk   no partitions needed   but grub can't boot it.  have to use lilo.
<chavo> surgy, how did you install the driver?
<unholyskorn> its running, but its doing its updates from adept
<intelikey> userund basicly that's all there is to know.
<userund> intelikey: hmm, interesting, never knew you could do that.
<surgy> chavo: just like the how to says i downloaded nvidia-glx using apt-get and the ran the configure command
<chavo> surgy, did you try -> sudo modprobe nvidia
<Hasrat_USA> oh okay unholyskorn
<Hasrat_USA> let adept adopt itself to the new environment :P
<intelikey> userund floppy disks don't by default have partitions.   cd's don't by default have partitions...
<deep_> can someone help me i have no mic in alsamixer
<unholyskorn> ok done Hasrat_USA
<intelikey> userund and my hard drives don't have partitions.
<surgy> chavo: it wont load the nvidia module becuase i have it set as "nv" in xorg, when i set it to "nvidia" it gives me errors on loading the nvidia module
<posingaspopular> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<c0nv1ct> surgy: what error did you get when u had it set to 'nvidia' driver?
<chavo> surgy, there's 2 parts to the nvidia driver, the kernel module and the video driver
<surgy> FATAL: Error could not load the module nvidia
<intelikey> userund when i first started testing with it i even tried a hybird half partitionless disk   with a partition table and one partition but the other half of the disk just formated ext2   it will work but it's hard to setup and can be very problematic
<Hasrat_USA> okay. so you wanna give KDE sometime and play around with it or just go ahead with Beryl? by the way answer the following questions: do you have the proprietory driver of your video card installed? did you use Albert Milanoe's envy script to install the proprietory drivers? which version of Ubuntu? edgy dapper or feisty alpha?
<chavo> surgy, did you install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<surgy> chavo: yes
<c0nv1ct> what nvidia driver did you install?
<userund> intelikey: yes I don't know if I could do it.  I like /home on its own partition.  Of course I could mount it to another drive
<c0nv1ct> 9746?
<chavo> have you tried to run -> sudo modprobe nvidia
<surgy> chavo: yes
<c0nv1ct> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336412
<c0nv1ct> follow those steps, should work for ya
<chavo> surgy, ok and it loaded fine?
<surgy> chavo: it cant load the module becuase i have it set to "nv" if i set it to "nvidia" it will not load the module anyways
<surgy> chavo: yes
<intelikey> userund yes.   all my hdd's are small  4g and such so using whole disk is not wasting any space really.  but someone with a three digit Gb disk would not want to format the whole disk for obvious reasons.
<unholyskorn> Hasrat_USA im all done with updates
<Joshooa> I'm getting ready to format my 200GB
<Hasrat_USA> unholyskorn: i posted some questions for you to answer ^^^
<unholyskorn> where?
<Hasrat_USA> okay. so you wanna give KDE sometime and play around with it or just go ahead with Beryl? by the way answer the following questions: do you have the proprietory driver of your video card installed? did you use Albert Milanoe's envy script to install the proprietory drivers? which version of Ubuntu? edgy dapper or feisty alpha?
<NixHex> anyone know of a good addon for thunderbird that allows sending encrypted messages that works in linux? enigmail won't install for some reason
<intelikey> userund it's as simple as   mke2fs /dev/hda ;mount /dev/hda /target    and install...
<userund> NixHex: there's a GPG extension
<unholyskorn> I use Kubuntu, I wanna get Beryl installed and working with my video card.  I JUST installed Kubuntu so nothing is in it
<chavo> surgy, is this an nvidia upgrade or new install?
<surgy> chavo new install
<chavo> ok
<unholyskorn> Kubuntu Edgy
<NixHex> userund: yes, but the actual addon for thunderbird is enigmail...
<surgy> chavo yeah i gotta go to sleep, but thnx for the help, ill be working on it more tommorow
<NixHex> userund: that uses GPG
<chavo> yeah I lost man sorry
<chavo> Im lost*
<Bearcat> alright, i am really confused. I can't burn a cd. I have made sure that the user is in the "burning" group, that the k3b set up is set to use the burning group. The cd/dvd drive is /dev/scd0 but k3b complains about not having exclusive access to /dev/sg0.   How do i find out what sg0 is?
<Hasrat_USA> unholyskorn: but for Beryl to work, at first you have to make sure that 3d Acceleration is enabled in your OS
<unholyskorn> ok, how do i do that?
<unholyskorn> i have a ATI AIW Radeon X800Xt, it is AGP8x
<unholyskorn> 256MB GDDR3 Ram
<chavo> ooh ATI fun fun fun!
<intelikey> Bearcat you ask in here.    scsi devices have a controler device sg#   that's it.
<userund> NixHex: why won't it install?  I just installed enigmail extension no problem
<surgy> chavo: np thnx
<NixHex> userund: it doesn't work with 64bit thunderbird
<userund> NixHex: ah
<Hasrat_USA> unholyskorn: type wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb in the kterminal
<Bearcat> intelikey: ahh. the "scsi" controller is a 2 port sata controler. So that has to be under the "burning" user too?!
<intelikey> Bearcat there you go
<unholyskorn> why does that say nvidia?
<Bearcat> intelikey: and can i assume that the "run k3bset up" won't stick past the reboot unless i alter the udev set up?
<nonuda_> i have a laptop with winxp in it, i have created 3 partition, first partition is 9 gb for the winxp, 2nd is 500mb for the swap file and 3rd is 5 gb for kubuntu...and i have copy all the file from kubuntu cd into the first partition and put them in c:/kubuntu...then create a grub bootloader..the bootloader works fine..i can boot using vmlinuz and initrd.gz from in c:/kubuntu/casper/ but the boot process stuck it said "ALERT! /dev/rd/0 does not exist.
<nonuda_> Dropping to a shell!"
<intelikey> yes you can assume that Bearcat,  and be quite right in your assumption as well.
<nonuda_> it seem because the configuration of the menu.lst file
<Bearcat> intelikey: yay! ...wait. BOO!
<null___> How can I tell from the command line what version of Kubuntu I have?  (I mean the cool code names like Drake or such)
<intelikey> Bearcat ?
<Hasrat_USA> you have to disregard that unholyskorn
<stdin> !version | null___
<ubotu> null___: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<unholyskorn> ok, i have it and its in my folder
<stdin> nonuda_: can't you just boot from the CD?
<null___> cool, edgy :)
<nonuda_> don't have cdrom
<Hasrat_USA> okay. just to convince you, i would say that the word 'nvidia' in the url doesn't signify or state that it's only for nvidia cards
<nonuda_> i copy the kubuntu file from cd using another PC
<intelikey> Bearcat on the outside chance that something is accessing the device "watching for inserted disks"   fuser /dev/sg0   might tell you
<unholyskorn> ok hasrat_USA i got the file, what now?
<larson9999> 2nd life for linux... wasn't so bad
<stdin> nonuda_: ahh, so you want to boot the install from windows
<casev01> hi
<nonuda_> yup
<casev01> how can i mount a *.uif image to browse within it?
<intelikey> ok guys i'm out for a bit.    time to make rounds again.   well almost time....
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> uif  image? thats a new one for me.
<Hasrat_USA> okay, unholyskorn. now type sudo dpkg -i envy_0.9.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<stdin> Dr_willis: http://www.filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=uif&Search=Search apparently it's a compressed format
<casev01> envy is so nice
<Dr_willis> never needed to use envy. :)
<casev01> me neither
<casev01> xD
<casev01> but i tested it, and is nice
<stdin> nonuda_: I don't know about that error
<casev01> good bye
<nonuda_> stdin, can u tell me how to install kubuntu from windows?
<Hasrat_USA> if envy wasn't written, they might have come up with a book titled "installing proprietory drivers for dummies" lol
<stdin> nonuda_: all I know about it is from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<unholyskorn> hasrat i did it but theres tons of errors i believe...
<nonuda_> yes i have read it..and follow it..but not succed
<Hasrat_USA> um unholy such as?
<unholyskorn> did u get all my PM's?
<Hasrat_USA> oh and did you add/enable extra repositories?
<Hasrat_USA> oh yes hold on
<Hasrat_USA> omg
<unholyskorn> ?
<Hasrat_USA> why is python not installed?
<unholyskorn> i dunno...
<unholyskorn> all i did was install kubuntu and update it
<jhutchins> Because python is unnecessary and irrelevant?
<Hasrat_USA> go to a terminal and type python and see what happens
<Hasrat_USA> jhut oh what makes you say that?
<Hasrat_USA> it's a great language for newbie programmers
<Hasrat_USA> specially those new to unix environment
<jhutchins> Oh, just the proliferation of redundant languages/environments.  We have C, we have assembler, we have bash.  What more do we realy need?  Python, ruby, php, pearl, whatever else is the flavor-of-the-week.
<Hasrat_USA> okay python interpreter is installed
<jhutchins> Just makin' noise I guess, n'mind.
<unholyskorn> hasrat, one side question, how do you add/remove repositories from apt manager manually?
<Dr_willis> I thouhg it was installed by default.. never noticed...
<Dr_willis> unholyskorn,  you can always edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<jhutchins> s/pearl/perl/
<unholyskorn> thanks dr_willis
<Hasrat_USA> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<jhutchins> What's apt written in?
<Dr_willis> C would be my guess..
<Hasrat_USA> what's beryl written in?
<Dr_willis> C would be my guess..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Bearcat> Hasrat_USA: cobol :P
<Dr_willis> lisp
<Hasrat_USA> my guess is BASIC
<unholyskorn> it says invalid syntax when i try to do sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> Linux is all written in VisualBasic...
<Hasrat_USA> if you spend a whole decade on visual basic it might be possible to come up with an OS written in it
<Hasrat_USA> but to do that you have to code a lot
<Hasrat_USA> zillions and zillions of lines all written in visual basic
<Dr_willis> AMOS :) for you old timers.
<Dr_willis> blitzbasic
<unholyskorn> ok Hasrat_USA, what do i do for this beryl thing?
<unholyskorn> that script didnt seem to work
<Hasrat_USA> unless and until you're done with properly installing appropriate proprietory drivers for your card and enabling 3D acceleration, i can't proceed
<Hasrat_USA> because if i do, you would blame me when beryl would crash :P
<Dr_willis> plus it would be dog slow...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> but my dog is rather fast...
<d0uglas> i'd like to have a directory synced up with a remote server's directory in the background (via ftp?) whenever there are modifications to anything within that folder (or done periodically) so Momma can have her docs backed up on my coloed box
<d0uglas> any suggestions?
<Hasrat_USA> it won't be NOTHING, since beryl wouldn't run at all :P
<Dr_willis> ive seen beryl run on the nv driver I belive.
<Hasrat_USA> hell without proprietory drivers composite won't even run
<Dr_willis> on some live cd...
<unholyskorn> ok so what do i do to get the drivers installed?
<Dr_willis> but heck.. i dont like it anyway. :)
<unholyskorn> and, why didnt that script work"
<Hasrat_USA> um...
<ttread> d0uglas: rsync
<d0uglas> thanks
<Hasrat_USA> i bet i can't really say why
<unholyskorn> :(
<Hasrat_USA> hmm
<unholyskorn> should i go through that whole list and install all the packagesit says it needs but arnt installed?
<null___> interesting.
<unholyskorn> like, python-gtk2 etc...
<null___> whoa
<null___> that's what i'm installing RIGHT now
<null___> o.o
<null___> proof that life is fake
<d0uglas> ttread: does rsync need anything special done on the other server on which i dont have root or should i just go ahead and start manning it
* Dr_willis has totally missed whats going on...
<unholyskorn> yah i need all these programs hasrat...
<null___> null@localhosts:~/Desktop$ sudo aptitude install tango-icon-theme-common tango-icon-theme python2.4-gtk2 pytong 2.4-glade2 python-vte gksu libgnomeui-0 python-gnome2-extras
<Hasrat_USA> that might be a better idea and doing so won't harm ya unholy
<Hasrat_USA> rofl null
<unholyskorn> thanks man, ill do that now and update ya :-p
<Hasrat_USA> ok
<Hasrat_USA> this python s***!
<ttread> d0uglas, I don't actually know
<unholyskorn> lol, i just did a select all, request install lol
<unholyskorn> and adept just shit itself
<null___> why is the automatix site down?
<Hasrat_USA> lol is it finally down? FINALLY?
<Hasrat_USA> easyubuntu's site should be hacked and destroyed too!
<Dr_willis> heh...
<unholyskorn> man, i wish xfire worked with linux, such bull
<Dr_willis> the lesser of 2 unneeded rvils..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> evile.
<unholyskorn> if xfire worked on linux it would be sweet
<unholyskorn> but noooo, lol
<Dr_willis> xfire?
<unholyskorn> yes, xfire
<unholyskorn> its a chat program
<Dr_willis> that game/im client?
<colorsoundboy> epson V10 scanner is not working :| but in sane-find-scanner it is there how can i enable this scanner
<unholyskorn> skins itself into all your games, etc...
<Dr_willis> I thogh they got bought out, or sued or somthing.. heh heh.. or both...
<Dr_willis> games are for the weak. :)
<unholyskorn> well, i use it to talk to friends sometimes, i got a couple that only use xfire, no aim or anything
<Dr_willis> IRC - the way it should be.! :)
<unholyskorn> OMG, it worked
<frit> hello
<frit> :)
<Dr_willis> hi
<Hasrat_USA> unholy what?
<unholyskorn> xfire worked
<unholyskorn> i installed it with wine
<unholyskorn> must of fixed it with a new version of wine
<unholyskorn> i tried it a couple months ago and it didnt work, sweet
<Lam_> a couple of months is a pretty long time for linux development
<Lam_> everything moves too fast
<NDPowerBook> Ok time for bed.
<frit> lol
<Dr_willis> or not fast enough.
<frit> right
<frit> ^^
<Bearcat> does anyone in here use the wildfire jabber server and know of an irc room where i canget help
<unholyskorn> how do i force a program to close?
<colorsoundboy> Ok thanks for helping or any further tips is this linux :-|
<Hasrat_USA> i gotta go too. gotta drink some water and crash
<unholyskorn> k hasrat, later man
<Hasrat_USA> laterz
<unholyskorn> ill try to fix this
<Dr_willis> unholyskorn,  could use 'xkill' from a command line. or use the kill command, if you get the programs pid wth 'ps'
<unholyskorn> what was the command to run that script again?
<frit> unholyskorn:  u can use ps aux
<Hasrat_USA> okay, unholyskorn. now type sudo dpkg -i envy_0.9.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<frit> & kill process using the kill cmd
<unholyskorn> k cool
<NixHex> errr...so I take it that you uninstall akregator or bluetooth stuff without uninstalling Kubuntu-desktop....sucky
<userund> NixHex: they're working on fixing that for fiesty.
<deus17> hi
<NixHex> I'm in feisty
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu-Desktop  is just a Meta-Package
<Dr_willis> so removeing it.. really dosent  do much. :)
<NixHex> Dr_willis: but without it...I have a gamma problem
<deus17> im new of the kubuntu and just installed it, i have a little problem... i have download the latest version of firefox.. but how does i install it ?
<deus17> i know you writing something in the console.. but what? ^^
<NixHex> deus17: its in the repos
<flaccid> deus17: what version of ubuntu and what version of firefox?
<Dr_willis> NixHex,  thats.. weird... Kubuntu-desktop dosent actually do anything at all.. its just a  package with a lot of other packages a a depenecnecy
<NixHex> deus17: use adept
<frit> sudo apt-get install firefox deus17
<deus17> is that all? or do i have so set the location in the command also?
<deus17> sudo apt-get install firefox ? ^^
<frit> use tab
<frit> but yes it's that :)
<userund> deus17: you shouldn't install it from the website, you should install it from the repositories.  the 'sudo' command posted above will do that for you
<NixHex> Dr_willis: yep, if kubuntu-desktop, always have a gamma problem...think it might be that I am using a widescreen HD monitor
<frit> after that to launch it press alt + f2 & type firefox
<flaccid> unless he wants a later version thatn what is in the repos
<deus17> sorry i dont understund.. i tried to install it as you said with this command: sudo apt-get install firefox
<deus17> it could not found the package it said...
<deus17> so ? any tip?
<flaccid> frit: alt + f2 won't work if windows shortcuts are being used or custom ;0
<Dr_willis> NixHex,  that makes.. err.. no sence at all. :)
<flaccid> [2007-03-08 16:50]  <flaccid> deus17: what version of ubuntu and what version of firefox?
<frit> ho flaccid it's not "onboard" ? :o
<NixHex> deus17: may have to update your sources.list
<flaccid> frit: onboard?
<NixHex> !source-o-matic > deus17
<Hasrat_USA> either i have to get up from bed and take care of myself or beryl is gonna kill me...(it's THAT addictive *warning*) cyao all have a great night
<NixHex> Dr_willis: yeah, but thats what happens
<frit> lol flaccid sry for my bad english ^^ imeant on all linux dstribs ?
<deus17> hmm il try!
<flaccid> frit: don't know what you mean. you can change shortcuts you know or choose a scheme from the kde assistant wizard thing
<NixHex> deus17: also, you could just run "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<flaccid> i don't see why you need to rebuild the sources list...
<NixHex> deus17: cause it could be that it just doesn't know where to get it from
<frit> ok flaccid i thought it would works using apt-get install
<flaccid> deus17: so yeah what version of firefox did you want, and what version of ubuntu do you have?
<frit> because he can't find the package  :p
<NixHex> flaccid: the repo has the latest version
<deus17> i have updated the source list now.. but i the thing is that it opened in kate... so does i have to save and open with commands agian? ^
<flaccid> frit: im talking about the shortcut alt+f2
<deus17> dont know wich version.. :( sorry
<flaccid> NixHex: indeed it does. what if you are on dapper and you want v2?
<flaccid> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<flaccid> !find firefox
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-bd, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-in, mozilla-firefox-locale-ca (and 57 others)
<flaccid> !mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: Transition package for firefox rename. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 55 kB, installed size 116 kB
<frit> flaccid:  me too , so i thought that after apt-get install firefox to launch it u juste have to alt + f2 + firefox :p
<flaccid> frit: you don't understand. alt+f2 won't work if you have windows shortcuts on
<Lam_> is there something i can use to have my computer turn itself on at a certain time of day?
<NixHex> flaccid: if you just installed...don't see why you would install dapper over edgy
<flaccid> deus17: if you are happy with the version , enable the universe repos if not already then update the source list
<Dr_willis> windows shortcuts - messes with a lot of thiings.
<flaccid> NixHex: lots of possible reasons
<deus17> can anyone explain how to update the sourcelist?
<frit> flaccid:  ok flaccid i get it know ! how to enable shortcuts so ?
<flaccid> Dr_willis: like what?
<flaccid> deus17: sudo apt-get update
<deus17> aha.. thank you! :)
<Dr_willis> alt-space for Katapult for one. :)
<flaccid> you can change that too
<flaccid> a conflict is not really a problem
<flaccid> its more a logical thing
<kkempter> Anyone know if I can use the CUPS interface (localhost:631) to define / manae my printers in Edgy eft? Does it require any additional packages/setup?
<flaccid> kkempter: the admin in kcontrol is good for it
<frit> how add symbolic links to launch apps ? like skype
<flaccid> iirc you don't need extra packages
<frit> +to
<deus17> i updated the source list.. and wrote sudo apt-get install firefox
<deus17> but now it wants me to put in cd or anything? i dont understand ^^
<flaccid> frit: ln -s for cli. right click in gui
<kkempter> is the admin in kcontrol the same as the KDE printer configuration tool?
<Dr_willis> kkempter,  at one time  using the web interface was disabled..
<flaccid> deus17: your sources.list must be using the CD
<Dr_willis> kkempter,  you can use the kde printer config. it does the same stuff.
<flaccid> kkempter: i believe so there is a cups admin button somewhere
<deus17> aha just tell me that from the beginning ^^
<deus17> hihi
<flaccid> deus17: we didn't know what your sources.list was..
<kkempter> Is the web interface now enabled in Edgy eft?
<deus17> aha okay
<flaccid> iirc cups web interface is set to localhost only
<flaccid> or not enabled. one of the too
<niles> hi
<niles> hi gang
<niles> i wrote a copy constructor but i still get an error of simpleIndexedFile.cpp:20: no match for `recordFile<simpleIndex>& = simpleIndex& ' operator
<niles> does this mean a copy constructor wont work with out haveing a = overloaded as well?
<niles> or did i not write the copy constructor correctly.
<unholyskorn> i got a problem now guys
<unholyskorn> i start adept manager, and it says its being used by another source, but its not and ive restarted the x server and it still says it
<niles> oh wrong chat room sorry
<Nix_Hex> unholyskorn: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<progek> When using konqueror, clearing cache and browsing history does not seem to clean out the browser. Fore example, after doing that and deleting cookies konqueror still autocompletes login names in websites :/
<progek> any way to clean it out?
<duke> have you checked the settings
<progek> under config konqueror ?
<duke> you can specify it to 0 days in history
<unholyskorn> thanks nix_hex
<duke> i belive it is config
<progek> duke thanks, but after I delete it shouldn't it not be there?
<progek> the history is gone but not login names for websites visited
<duke> hmm
<progek> it still auto completes them
<NixHex> progek: form info isn't stored in history or cookies
<progek> ah ok
<progek> where is form data stored?
<NixHex> looking for exact location
<progek> thanks
<duke> must be a config file..
<NixHex> settings > configuration > web behavior
<chavo> progek, ~/.kde/share/apps/khtml/formcompletions
<progek> thanks a ton guys
<progek> I noticed a few days ago trying to remove konqueror will remove kubuntu-desktop. So everything is pretty dependent on it?
<Bearcat> alright, my experiance with udev is limited. What rule do i change so that /dev/sg0 and /dev/scd0 are group "burning"
<NixHex> anyone know how to get konqueror to select all when clicking url bar? don't like double click
<Bearcat> NixHex: click and drag?
<NixHex> ....no, single click and have it all selected
<NixHex> no dragging
<flaccid> that would be a pain
<flaccid> actually it be ok if right click was cursor at position
<flaccid> i'm out
<deus_> 
<unholyskorn> how do i share a drive over the network
<deus17>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <smoke>
<deus17> opps
<deus17> hehe
<unholyskorn> i try to do it using properties but it says i need permissions
<stdin> deus17: time for a new password :P
<Bearcat> NixHex: i don't think you can. You can right-click and "select all"
<deus17> yepp i change it right now ^^
<deus17> hehe
<NixHex> unholyskorn: how are you trying to share?
<Bearcat> anyone feel like helping me with a udev issue? I want to change the group on my cd devices to "burning"
<unholyskorn> i want my xbox to pick it up
<unholyskorn> through workgroup smb share or anything
<NixHex> bearcat: thats not single click...but yeah figured you can't ...but someone could have different info
<stdin> Bearcat: I'm no expert (by a long way), but maybe in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules change "ATTR{type}=="5",                        GROUP="cdrom"" to "ATTR{type}=="5",                        GROUP="burning""
<NixHex> unholyskorn: don't think you can, Xbox will only speak to windows (XP even requires a driver for it)
<Bearcat> stdin: sweet I'll try that
<unholyskorn> you can make a smb server or whatever in linux
<stdin> NixHex: tried asking in #kde ?
<unholyskorn> got it, smbfs
<NixHex> stdin: for the single click thing?
<stdin> NixHex: yeah, they'd know more about the inner workings of konq there
<NixHex> unholyskorn: smbfs got xbox to see it? cause I have always had smbfs and have to get Xbox to see it, but it never has
<NixHex> have yet**
<unholyskorn> all you gotta do is install a smb server for linux, then goto properties on the drive and manage it
<NixHex> stdin: true, that would be smart
<nonuda_> stdin, can u assist me to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<stdin> nonuda_: I can try
<nonuda_> ok now can i PM u? or we do it in here?
<NixHex> don't know what unholy skorn was talking about....but Xbox cannot connect to a linux machine yet....
<c0nv1ct> an xbox running linux?
<d0uglas> how can i go about burning a .dmg (mac image)?
<stdin> nonuda_: in here is probably better, so others can jump in if they have info
<frit> k3b d0uglas ?
<deus17> anyone here that are good in C?
<NixHex> c0nv1ct: no, xbox to connect to a linux computer....an xbox running linux is easy
<egerg> How can I have verbose text output on startup/shutdown?
<d0uglas> k3b: thanks.. didn't know it could do dmgs
<Hasrat_USA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHAdVv6KFJc
<d0uglas> or is an image an image
<deus17> is here anybody who know something about .c?
<deus17> c++?
<frit> i don't know d0uglas sorry :/
<egerg> um, go to #c++
<frit> lol egerg
<deus17> ok
<deus17> thx
<egerg> now gimme verbose on startup
<egerg> i wanna see what it does
<egerg> >_<
<egerg> durrr
<egerg> i am retarded
<egerg> "no splash" is an option in system manager
<egerg> *system settings
<stdin> egerg: remove "splash" and possably "quiet" from the kernel options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nonuda_> stdin, i can't get the usb-uhci, usb-storage and usbcore, dead link! can we step this proces? since i have copy the iso file in one of my partition hd?
<stdin> nonuda_: what part of the guide are you on?
<nonuda_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies --- Setting up for Pre-Installation
<nonuda_> stdin, i mean skip this proces since i have the iso file in one of my partition hdd
<stdin> nonuda_: hmm, I'm pretty sure you can skip it
<nonuda_> coz the those usb file are needed to transfer the iso file
<stdin> nonuda_: yeah
<deus17> how to install flash player with command?
<Bearcat> stdin: These are sata devices, but i think i get it just looking at the file. Thank you.
<deus17> sudo apt-get install flashplayer ?
<deus17> does not work ...
<stdin> deus17: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nonuda_> ok then, but i confuse in the Pre-Installation step...where should i begin? i have boot my laptop using tombrtBt floppy disk
<stdin> Bearcat: sata uses the scsi subsystem, so it should work
<deus17> does not work stdin :/
<stdin> deus17: you need to enable multiverse then
<deus17> how does i do that?
<stdin> !repos | deus17
<ubotu> deus17: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<deus17> thx
<Joshooa> If I install Kubuntu from CD, will I still have all the Gnome stuff that comes with Ubuntu, or just KDE stuff?
<NixHex> ok, #ubuntu+1 is way to quiet....anyone using feisty and network printer using LPD?
<Joshooa> and I mean from DVD
<NightBird> uh...
<NightBird> Joshooa: you'll have the kde stuff installed, but the dvd will probably have gnome-desktop as well
<NightBird> so you could install that package from the dvd and be ready to go
<deathnote> how to grep more than 1 string ? eg: grep abc *         and         grep xyz *       together
<yettenet> How can I disable the notifications of giving/taking voice?
<Joshooa> NightBird: I don't want Gnome stuff, it doesn't work in Kubuntu anyway
<yettenet> In Konversation, I mean
<NightBird> Joshooa: uh... yes it would assuming you have the libraries installed
<dave_> hey all
<NightBird> hi dave_
<Joshooa> NightBird: No, they don't. I used Ubuntu and they worked, the games and stuff, went to Kubuntu, they don't
<stdin> nonuda_: seeing as you already have the iso on the disk, move to the "Booting into the Installation" section, you'll need to replace /vmlinuz with the place you saved the iso files to, eg: if you saved it to C:\kubuntu\ then it'll be /kubuntu/vmlinuz and do the same with the /initrd.img part
<dave_> umm im new to this kubuntu and im having a tad of trouble getting things happening
<NightBird> Joshooa: there is no reason why gnome programs wouldn't work in kde assuming that all of the libraries are installed
<Joshooa> NightBird: Nothing from Gnome works, it just opens grey screens and I have to terminate them
<c0nv1ct> like what dave_
<nonuda_> ok..
<Joshooa> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Joshooa> NightBird: They worked, I did that sudo apt thing there, and now they don't
<Joshooa> NightBird: Unless I go back to using Gnome
<stdin> deathnote: egrep '(abc|xyz)' filename
<Joshooa> NightBird: But I'd rather just not install them, so if I use the Kubuntu, can I choose not to install them?
<NightBird> Joshooa: so you installed kde from ubuntu, and gnome programs stoped working in kde..
<dave_> ummm.. i need to get synaptic i think, i used this program a few months ago and one again i am  sick of windows so i wanna try this again
<Joshooa> NightBird: Yes
<NightBird> kubuntu has it's own variants of all of the basic programs
<dave_> just cant remeber the codes i need
<NightBird> that use kde
<c0nv1ct> dave_: synaptic package manager?
<Joshooa> That's what I thought
<NightBird> so you probably won't have many gnome programs
<Joshooa> So I was hoping I just wouldn't have any of the Gnome stuff so I wouldn't have to worry about it
<Joshooa> Good, I thought it might just install them all, cause I had heard that the Gnome stuff should be working
<Joshooa> So I figured I'd get Gnome and KDE stuff
<c0nv1ct> dave_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<dave_> yep thats it but last time i did it i realt stuffed the source code up and somone just ended up giving me there source code for it sorry i dont understand all this yet cant remeber this much
<nonuda_> stdin, so now i insert the grub disk right? and turn off the laptop then turn it on again...
<c0nv1ct> dave_: if you are running Kubuntu, use Adept Manager instead
<stdin> nonuda_: yeah
<dave_> umm toget get different softare on a thats what i used last time , but cant remeber how i  got it last time
<c0nv1ct> dave_: are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<dave_> Kubuntu!
<c0nv1ct> dave_: then use Adept Manager, its the same as synaptic, but for KDE
<c0nv1ct> dave_: its under
<c0nv1ct> dave_: System in the menu
<thomax> c0nv1ct: synaptic just works fine under kde to
<nonuda_> stdin, my laptop won't boot from grub disk, hmm what's wrong?
<premier_> hello,  I just had Krita crash while trying to load a very large image.  I think the problem may be that linux is not detecting my computer's swap partition, so it ran out of memory
<dave_> ok and  every thing thats availible to download is on that yeh?
<c0nv1ct> thomax: yeah, but why use it, when Adept Manager works just as good, and is for QTR
<NightBird> dave_: yes
<c0nv1ct> QT*
<nonuda_> my laptop boot to the OS chooser
<dave_> awww i remember why now !
<yettenet> Can anyone tell me how to disable notifications of giving/taking voice in Konversation?
<thomax> c0nv1ct: I personally find it easyer to use
<NightBird> nonuda_: so it's botting from the disk you installed grub to?
<c0nv1ct> dave_: they both do the same thing, one is written for Gnome, the other for KDE, both will work though
<dave_> i couldnt get my mp3's to play
<stdin> nonuda_: did you make the disks right, by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy too?
<dave_> ahh ok
<premier_> nightbird: is it under settings>notifications?
<NightBird> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thomax> dave_: install mp3 support
<NightBird> premier_: wha?
<nonuda_> stdin, yes...
<deus17> before i go to work i have one last question ^^
<premier_> NightBird: on the menu bar, go to settings, and go to configure notifications
<nonuda_> how to check it in my kubuntu box?
<deus17> how does i get world of warcraft on ubuntu system???
<c0nv1ct> thomax: i find Adept to be a bit more robust, but its all up to personal preference
<NightBird> premier_: wrong person
<stdin> nonuda_: and is the laptop set to boot from the floppy drive first? in the bios?
<premier_> oh sorry
<thomax> c0nv1ct: yes indeed :)
<dave_> OK ILL HAVE A TRY
<dave_> :) THANKS
<NightBird> deus17: that would require wine
<premier_> man, trick of the eyes
<deus17> thats all?
<c0nv1ct> deus17: use wine or some other windows emulator
<nonuda_> stdin, yup
<stdin> c0nv1ct: wine is not a windows emulator
<NightBird> deus17: yeah... there are other variants of the windows api, some focus on games over general improvements
<premier_> c0nv1ct: what other windows emulators are there, besides wine derivatives
<deathnote> ooooooooo thanks stdin
<NightBird> but wine is the base for many of those
<premier_> "compatablity layer"
<nonuda_> its must be the grub boot disk...how to check it?
<c0nv1ct> there is Cedega, and Crossover
<Hasrat_USA> I typed grep python but it showed no result. why?
<premier_> so, does anyone know about my swap file problem?
<NightBird> wine is not an emulator << yeay for recursive acronyms
<NightBird> c0nv1ct: both are based on wine
<c0nv1ct> true
<c0nv1ct> but Cedega goes a bit further, at a price
<NightBird> they just have more specific focuses rather than general use
<stdin> nonuda_: let me check
<c0nv1ct> though Crossover is going more gaming, dunno how good it is though
<deathnote> <stdin> deathnote: egrep '(abc|xyz)' filename <-- can i have  abc AND xyz instead of abc OR xyz ?
<premier_> swap file is more or less equivalent to virtual memory in windows, right?
<NightBird> premier_: you mean the swap partition?
<premier_> oh, yeah duh
<premier_> swap file= windows.  I just noobed myself
<NightBird> c0nv1ct: of course, everyone complains about not being able to play windows games on linux/macs... so there is a demand for getting those to work :P
<NightBird> premier_: yes, the swap is used for virtual memory
<stdin> deathnote: there is probably a better way than this, but you can do "grep abc filename|grep xyz"
<premier_> NightBird: do you have any idea why linux my not be recognizing my swap?
<c0nv1ct> NightBird: exactly, i have a $300 Logitech G25 sitting here wanting to be used
<NightBird> premier_: if the partition got overwritten for some reason..
<Bearcat> stdin: i got it!! Thankx
<premier_> NightBird: it shouldnt have been
<stdin> Bearcat: :)
<NightBird> premier_: then also check to see if it's being mounted as swap
<premier_> NightBird: should a swap partition show up in df -h?
<c0nv1ct> so if you dont call wine a windows emulator, what do you call it? a windows APi implementation?
<NightBird> if the fstab isn't setup to mount it as swap, it won't use it
<intelikey> anyone have a /dev/js0  ?
<NightBird> premier_: dunno..
<premier_> c0nv1ct: "compatibility layer"
<NightBird> premier_: my laptop is currently in Windows..
<intelikey> premier_ no swap doesn't show in df
<intelikey> premier_ free will show swap stats
<NightBird> premier_: I do know it should be in the file that shows what to mount on startup
<intelikey> called   /etc/fstab
<premier_> Swap:            0          0          0
<premier_> epic fail
<intelikey> swapon
<intelikey> if you want it turned on.
<premier_> intelikey: will that carry over on the next reboot?
<intelikey> premier_ no.  as NightBird said add an entry in /etc/fstab
<intelikey>  /dev/<device>  none swap swap 0 0         iirc
<intelikey> where <device> is the device node of your swap partition   (assuming a partition)
<intelikey> could be a file.
<deus17> does wine make a small windows map on C:
<deus17> ?
<veganri> hi, somehow my grub windows startup got messed up, can anyone help
<veganri> where should i paste what it says, i dont want to spam the room
<nonuda_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> deus17 wine gennelly uses ~/.wine/C:/   or  /var/lib/wine/C:    i think...
<veganri> thank you, will get it to you in a minute
<deus17> okey ... :)
<deus17> thanks for all help.. now ill run to work.
<deus17> cya guys
<deathnote> is windows vista stable?
<deus17> haha no way!
<veganri> no death
<deathnote> i going to buy a laptop but it comes with vista only...
<veganri> give it a year or so
<premier_> intelikey: no, I change the /dev/sda4 line in /etc/fstab to none swap swap 00 iirc?
<deus17> windows vista is no good idea.. i only heard crap about it, i only read crap about it.. and bill gates still smile! :)
<nonuda_> stdin?
<deathnote> but i rather opt for kubuntu or something..haha
<c0nv1ct> deus17: ~/.wine/drive_c
<c0nv1ct> in ubuntu
<deus17> thx
<deus17> cya
<intelikey> premier_ grep swap /etc/fstab
<intelikey> premier_ and not "00" but "0 0"
<premier_> deathnote: somebody in australia was able to get a refund when they uninstalled windows from their computer
<veganri> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9197/
<Hasrat_USA> premier_: old news
<premier_> UUID=07fcf7d7-4b46-4192-926c-1ca325b9c9fd none            swap    sw              0       0
<veganri> that is what it says when i try to boot windows from grub
<deathnote> premier_: i've recently bought an acer laptop (half a year ago) but i don't really use the windows xp.. they don't give me the cd too..its in one of the service partition
<veganri> my laptop is acer too
<stdin> nonuda_: did you use the same disk for TomsRtBt and grub?
<deathnote> premier_: i removed the service partition and unsintall windows to use kubuntu..
<nonuda_> no..i used different floppy
* NightBird has an acer laptop
<veganri> heheh nb
<Hasrat_USA> they would give you a refund (they are bound to) if you can prove, in real world, that you didn't use it and pressed cancel when the EULA came up on the screen
<nonuda_> TomsRtBt boots well
<NightBird> took me about two weeks to get things mostly working
<deathnote> and i'm trying to get acer to give me the windows xp's CD..but they ask me to go to their service center and FORMAT the whole harddisk with their original setup (with the stupid service partition in)
<deathnote> crazy
<m0ns00n> Hey
<veganri> the acer works generally well
<m0ns00n> Is it possible to have both amarok and firefox with flashplugin making sound at the same time?
<NightBird> m0ns00n, depends on which audio system you're using
<deathnote> Hasrat_USA: do i write to the manufacturer or microsoft ?
<intelikey> veganri line 4  should be a comment    prepend #
<stdin> nonuda_: try making the grub disk again
<Hasrat_USA> same with dell deathnote. When i bought the laptop from them, the installation CD for the OS didn't come with it, nor did i ask them to give me one. but when i bought a desktop, it came with driver and OS reinstallation CDs
<m0ns00n> NightBird: 1. How can I set that up for flash, 2. Does Kubuntu run many alternatives?
<chavo> m0ns00n, is it flash 9?
<deathnote> Hasrat_USA: do u manage to get a refund or something for your dell laptop?
<NightBird> m0ns00n: Kubuntu runs ALSA and OSS(though, I'm guessing it's actually a wrapper around the ALSA library)
<NightBird> and I think alsa supports multiple audio streams...
<nonuda_> stdin, have tried that, but still not work...i mount the disk and i can see /boot/grub directory and stage1 and stage2 file
<Hasrat_USA> writing to MS would result in them telling you to contact your OEM/manufacturer. Yes, your PC's manufacturer would give you the refund
<veganri> i'll try that inkey
<intelikey> veganri oh wait.  that asn't from the menu.lst was it...    hmmm
<premier_> intelikey: If I change my fstab file, and I make a mistake, what will happen?  Will it fail to boot?
<veganri> no, that was the error message after i clicked the windows in boot
<intelikey> veganri  that's what it said at boot time....     hmmm
<Hasrat_USA> deathnote nope in both cases as i never claimed for a refund.
<Hasrat_USA> it is because i had already pressed accept
<stdin> nonuda_: did you do the grub part too, when you use "sudo -s" and "grub" ?
<veganri> i wonder if autoexec or config.sys might be damaged, but that is just one guess
<deathnote> Hasrat_USA: did u attempt to get the windows installation CD for the laptop?
<Hasrat_USA> i came to know about ubuntu 3 weeks ago
<intelikey> veganri the partition type  looks odd   0xc   ?
<veganri> i dont know enough to answer that inkey
<veganri> it might be trying to boot the wrong one ?
<intelikey> veganri no it's a read error  not a file error  best i can tell
<Hasrat_USA> deathnote no but they (dell) made a different partition of 2 GB on my HDD and copied the CD along with drivers onto it
<nonuda_> stdin, do the grub part too? don't know what u mean, but i use sudo -s before mk2fs
<NightBird> deathnote: you a fan of the anime/manga by the same name as your nick?
* DeLeTeR is away: .
<Hasrat_USA> by the way can anyone tell me some names of movies related to hacking, cracking BSh)@$*ng etc that i haven't watched yet but should watch?
<deathnote> NightBird: not really a fan..but i like that anime (in movie)
<intelikey> looks like 0xc may be   0C   in which case fat32
<NightBird> Hasrat_USA: hackers?
<stdin> nonuda_: step 4 on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<NightBird> deathnote: ah...
<veganri> wargames is a neat hacking movie
* NightBird read the DeathNote manga... I was also watching the series till I finished the manga
<userund> I <3 wargames
<veganri> interesting ink
<deathnote> NightBird: watch the movie ..its nice
<m0ns00n> NightBird: The oss in Kubuntu is a wrapper.
<veganri> shall we play a game
<m0ns00n> NightBird: But still I only can have one sound source with most apps, and they will claim the dsp
<userund> how about a nice game of chess?
<NightBird> deathnote: really, I heard that it was pretty bad, with bad acting and what not
<Hasrat_USA> that's the dumbest movie i ever saw. the kid (hero) sucks to death and doesn't know crap about acting lol. and the whole movie is funny and hilarious but it's a total waste of time and money
<NightBird> (at least from my japanese suiet mate... I've downloaded the movie, but I haven't watched it...)
<intelikey> veganri dosfsck -n /dev/hda2
<userund> Hasrat_USA, there's hackers 2
<userund> about kevin mitnick
<NightBird> userund: jees, they made a sequel?
<nonuda_> stdin, nup..i missed that one sorry...i do it now
<Hasrat_USA> you guys remember that dialog when in the movie 'hackers' they breach into the system and the villain says "run an antivirus, give me a system display" lol
<userund> NightBird, not exactly a 'sequel' because the storylines are totally different, basically living off the original's name
<intelikey> veganri or venella    fsck -n /dev/hda2
<veganri> pasting the results
<NightBird> userund: jeez.... they should have renamed it.... hackers didn't do too well, did it?
<Hasrat_USA> userund: you're talking about hackers 2 operational takedown (on kevin mitnick)?
<veganri> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9198/
<nonuda_> done..
<userund> NightBird, they kinda did rename it, Hackers 2: Takedown http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0159784/
<veganri> which movie was angelina in
<Hasrat_USA> i have watched wargames. now this is a movie that at least teaches something!
<Hasrat_USA> veganri: hackers
<veganri> oh cool
<Hasrat_USA> the worst piece of crap ever!
<veganri> she looked good in that movie
* NightBird watches anime before going to bed
<veganri> lol
<Hasrat_USA> i only liked the scene where the hero was fiddling around with some unix books. only that part was real lol
<deathnote> do u watch bleach?
<intelikey> veganri   may i sujest you      man dosfsck     and make sure that  -n  means don't change anything only check.   and run that as root.   "sudo"
<userund> Hasrat_USA, there's also Revolution OS, a story about the hackers behind GNU and Linux
<nonuda_> stdin, ok now it boot from grub disk
<NightBird> deathnote: nah, I stoped after they left the manga storyline... I've been reading the manga however
<Hasrat_USA> i got revolution OS too. downloaded it from google video lo
<Hasrat_USA> lol
<[StingRay] > Hi all, can somebody tell if I can benchmark somehow my CPU or system?
<veganri> pretend i dont know anything about programming linux, because i dont
<Hasrat_USA> another one i liked seriously was the code linux
<stdin> nonuda_: do you know what to do now?
<intelikey> veganri and sorry i don't have any man pages yet installed.   or i would have checked for you.
<veganri> big thing just came up
<Hasrat_USA> i got all the videos of richard stallman that you can find in google video
<userund> Hasrat_USA, ah, hadn't heard of that one
<Hasrat_USA> userund: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3498228245415745977
<intelikey> veganri in the "less" pager use the arrow keys to navagate    and   [q]    to exit when you finish.
<Hasrat_USA> after u go there, click on download for windows/mac
<userund> Hasrat_USA, thanks
<veganri> says reformatting dosfsck (8), please wait
<nonuda_> stdin, ok i know i should type the command line according to my directory of  vmlinuz and kernel right?
<veganri> that doesnt sound good
<stdin> nonuda_: yeah
<intelikey> yeah but it should be done by now.
<Hasrat_USA> an hour long documentary on linux...featuring linux torvald, the god of GNU/Linux stallman and hacker steve raymond
<intelikey> veganri you did run that in a konsole ?
<veganri> in the terminal
<intelikey> yes
<dave_> hey would somone be able to give  me a hand?
<veganri> yes, not all of it
<veganri> is it ok to reset the terminal
<premier_> How do I use swapon?
<userund> sudo swapon /dev/[device] 
<intelikey> sure
<deathnote> is feisty herd released yet?
<dave_> umm i really want to install synaptic i think its called only becasue i know how to use it a tade better then adept maneger
<stdin> deathnote: which one?
<deathnote> i think is 3.. i couldn't find in the download page of kubuntu
<Hasrat_USA> death it would be released on april 7th
<stdin> dave_: you can use adept to install synaptic
<deathnote> i need a fix for the screensaver that comes out to be "X" everytime
<stdin> deathnote: herd 5 is out now
<Hasrat_USA> i have set my cellphone to notify me so that i can just celebrate the day, although i wouldn't upgrade my current OS though :P
<dave_> isnt there some sort if source that i have to change then use terminal to run it , sorry i am only new at this?>
<premier_> deathnote: yeah, I want to fix that too.  Whats the deal with that?
<Hasrat_USA> my edgy eft with beryl and everything would run for the next 10 years
<[StingRay] > Hi stdin, how are you? :)
<stdin> dave_: no, you just install it, the run it from the Kmenu
<Joshooa> Could someone talk with me and give me advice about installing Windows on my main 40GB and Kubuntu on my 200GB? I want to do some partitions and stuff and not sure how to do it
<stdin> [StingRay] : hi, not too bad :P you?
<Joshooa> at least not sure if I'm sure
<intelikey> veganri i have installed mandb and the manpages  and have checked it is  -n that you want.     sudo dosfsck -n /dev/hda2
<NixHex> we hope april 7th...they could postpone if they need to
<veganri> so i just type this:  sudo dosfsck -n /dev/hda2
<frit> some of you are playing at something ? if yes , which games ? :)
<intelikey> yep
<deathnote> premier_: if u asking me how to deal with it..i think the feisty might have a fix already..
<veganri> cool
<nonuda_> stdin, it said cannot mount selected partition, i put kubuntu in c:\kubuntu and vmlinuz initrd are in c:\kubuntu\casper
<dave_> ahh ok thanks illgive i a try and let you know if i get into trouble again  cheers
<stdin> nonuda_: not c:\...
<deathnote> Joshooa: same harddisk?
<[StingRay] > Haven't seen you from a long time here...I am fine. I was having really bad time with GS and dapper. I managed to overcome the problem, but I think someone should release an official package.
<stdin> nonuda_: like /kubuntu/vmlinuz
<intelikey> that will examine the fs on the partition you were trying to boot and report any errors it finds   but because of -n it wont do anything to the fs.  veganri
<Joshooa> deathnote: No, 40GB HD and a 200GB, I want windows on the 40GB, 10 for Windows, 30 for Windows stuff I don't need in Linux
<[StingRay] > gs-esp 8.15.2 is broken, stdin
<intelikey> veganri   so watch what it says.   that the information you want.
<Joshooa> deathnote: Mainly with the 200GB, what's with making a root partition and a home partition?
<veganri> it seems the hd is still going
<intelikey> give it time.
<Hasrat_USA> if they postpone it that would be for the betterment of the release i believe
<Joshooa> deathnote: And should I pre-partition my drives, or partition my 40 when I install windows, and then my 200 when I install Kubuntu?
<veganri> : ] 
<stdin> [StingRay] : is that edgy? I'm running 8.15.3.dfsg.1-2ubuntu3 here
<intelikey> veganri  that's simular to running  'chkdsk.exe'    or the old 'scandisk.exe'
<deathnote> Joshooa: read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard#Directory_structure
<stdin> [StingRay] : (on feisty)
<[StingRay] > nope, stdin:  Haven't seen you from a long time here...I am fine. I was having really bad time with GS and dapper. I managed to overcome the problem, but I think someone should release an official package.
<nonuda_> stdin, first i type root (hd0,0) then kernel /kubuntu/casper/vmlinuz append vga=normal initrd=/kubuntu/casper/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=16384 root=/dev/rd/0 rw --
<Joshooa> ok
<deathnote> Joshooa: u see everything under the directory structure except /home is the root partition
<veganri> good to know ikey
<deathnote> Joshooa: /home is home partition ..
<[StingRay] > dapper, stdin I just reposted, because I did not include your nick
<stdin> nonuda_: not all on one line tho
<NixHex> never realized how much Linus Torvalds looks like my brother...
<deathnote> Joshooa: normally i would use about 5.5gb for / (root partition)
<veganri> i feel very lost in linux, have not learned a new os since 1993
<Joshooa> deathnote: So.... is that sorta like Linux install, then my stuff? Cause right now I just have everything on a small 8GB partition from the 40
<deathnote> Joshooa: and the rest of the space for /home  , not forgetting swap partition
<stdin> [StingRay] : I recently started a new job. so I haven't had as much time to be here as I used to, but I'm more used to the hours now
<deathnote> Joshooa: is ur windows on the 8gb partition ?
<Joshooa> deathnote: No
<nonuda_> stdin do you mean i must type all in one line command?
<intelikey> veganri  first thing i always tell people is " forget everything you think you know about computers, you have to start from scratch just like the rest of us.  if you have this 'i should know this' attatude it only makes it harder on you"
<Joshooa> deathnote: I have my 40GB cut up into an 8 and 30, about, Windows on the 30, linux on the 8
<veganri> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9199/
<Joshooa> deathnote: Then everything else I have, install files for windows, pics, music, movies, CD images, on the 200
<veganri> good way to look at it
<deathnote> deathnote: u want windows and linux to share the 200 ????
<stdin> nonuda_: no, 1st you type "root (hd0,0)" then press enter, then the kernel ... line etc
<NixHex> ok, watching streaming video on wireless internet...don't work
<Joshooa> deathnote: No, windows on the 40, Linux and shared NTFS on the 200
<[StingRay] > stdin, First I was having problems with some fonts when printing, only the first 50% were printed of each character. This was fixed when I downgraded to gs-esp 7.07. I have 7 pcs of Minolta 1400W and all of them refused to print second page until I installed gs 8.54 gpl from source
<Joshooa> deathnote: Cause with the 200, I'll have swap, root I guess, home, shared music/movies, and then another one for Documents and Pictures ie Personal Files
<intelikey> veganri  that error is simular to the old  file allocation tables mismatch   if you try to fix it you will probably loose data.   i sujest you use a windows recovery disk.   but that's as far as i go with windows help.   there is a  ##windows   help channel if you need info.
<intelikey> i think it two ##   may be one #  ...
<veganri> ty
<intelikey> np.
<veganri> is there a windows linux help channel
<nonuda_> stdin, thats what i have done, but for the 2nd command line it said cannot mount selected partition
<deathnote> Joshooa: ok i get it..
<stdin> [StingRay] : I haven't actually needed to print anyting in a while, so I'm not sure if the problem is still in 8.15.3
<[StingRay] > stdin, congrats on you new work.
<stdin> [StingRay] : thanks :)
<[StingRay] > I tried edgy, same problem, stdin
<intelikey> there is   ##windows    and  ##linux   and   ##linuxhelp   all here on frenode.net
<veganri> cool
<Pyros666> -
<Joshooa> deathnote: Good, cause I don't really, not sure how to install to a root and home partition, or how much room I should make for Kubuntu or anything, I feel confident getting the 40GB set up, but then to install Kubuntu right, I'm not quite sure
<deathnote> Joshooa: 1st harddisk = first partition 5.5gb ext3 for / (root partition)     2nd partition 34.5gb for windows)
<stdin> [StingRay] : I'm on feisty, so it may have been fixes since, but I don't know
<veganri> thank you again, i guess i'll just be watching here quietly
<intelikey> welcome.
<[StingRay] > stdin, I can you advise of a method to benchmark my system with different kernels?
<Joshooa> deathnote: Why the root on the 40 not 200/
<stdin> nonuda_: 1 sec, I'll have a look at something
<deathnote> Joshooa: because root contains the kernel and stuffs which takes very little space..and it can help u dual boot to windows too if its on the first partition.. correct me if i'm wrong
<kraut> moin
<deathnote> Joshooa: /home contains all the misc stuffs like movies mp3s docs etc
<Joshooa> deathnote: Not sure, I was told I could install Kubuntu on my 200 (D:) drive and Grub would still ask if I want to dual boot
<intelikey> anyone have a /dev/js0  standard gameport device ?     i would like the output of  ls -l  /dev/js0   please
<[StingRay] > stdin, cupsys 1.2.8 is great (it has a bug fix due to my post http://forums.freestandards.org/read.php?27,229 ). I will move to feisty, once it is stable.
<Joshooa> deathnote: Well the movies and mp3 I want on a shared NTFS partition, so windows and LInux can see them, as well as other computers on my network, all using Windows
<deathnote> Joshooa: u can have /home on the 200gb .. but / (root) should be at the first partition of 40gb..
<dave_> <intelikey> arrgg still not working :(
<deathnote> Joshooa: but u must allocate some space for /home too..ext3 filesystem
<intelikey> Joshooa i have linux installed on sda  and  hda is the boot device.   the boot loader doesn't really care where the system is as long as it can read it.
<Joshooa> deathnote: But that will make installing windows on it harder for me, cause I'm not sure how to partition all my space for windows and kubuntu at  o nce
<stdin> nonuda_: change "root=/dev/rd/0" to "root=/dev/ram"
<intelikey> dave_ what's that ?
<nonuda_> ok
<Joshooa> intelikey: and sda means?
<dave_> my mp3 i suck so much at this os
<intelikey> scsi first device in this case.
<dave_> i cant get anything to play
<nonuda_> still it said cannot mount selected partition
<Joshooa> intelikey: All I know is my usb key is sda1 here
<stdin> nonuda_: you may also need to add "ramdisk_size=1048576" before the "root=/dev/ram" part
<intelikey> dave_ ah mp3's   did you go to the wiki page on that ?
<intelikey> !mp3 | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deathnote> stdin: grub / lilo should be on the first partition of the first harddisk (or boot device) right?
<nonuda_> stdin, still the same
<dave_> hmm ill have a read
<premier_> how can I upgrade to ked 3.5.6?
<stdin> deathnote: default is to have it in the MBR
<premier_> kde 3.5.6?
<stdin> !kde | premier_
<ubotu> premier_: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<intelikey> Joshooa yes usb uses the scsi interface
<intelikey> Joshooa so does sata
<deathnote> is master boot record on the first partition?
<Joshooa> intelikey: oh ok
<stdin> deathnote: no, of the disk
<stdin> deathnote: it's before the 1st partition
<intelikey> deathnote no it's not on a partition  it's the first 512 bytes of the disk.
<intelikey> MBR
<deathnote> so grub is located there?
<intelikey> yes the executabe part
<_4strO> yop
<intelikey> or should be, if you want grub to be the primary boot loader
<stdin> nonuda_: try "kernel /kubuntu/casper/vmlinuz append boot=casper initrd=/kubuntu/casper/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash --"
<deathnote> intelikey: is there a way to see what's in my MBR ?
<nonuda_> ok
<deathnote> or modify it
<intelikey> it is possable to copy the mbr from one disk to another...  generally such actions should be done by professenals or people who don't care about their data...
<deathnote> does it mean /boot/grub is in MBR??
<intelikey> deathnote dd if=/dev/hda count=1 | less
<intelikey> deathnote no /boot* is on a partition
<nonuda_> still canot unmount the selected partition
<intelikey> and that assumed hda ^  could be sda
<nonuda_> i mean mount
<intelikey> nonuda_ what partition ?
<intelikey> nonuda_ what specifics ?
<nonuda_> ntfs
<premier_> should adept show "kde" as not being installed?
<premier_> Im using kde 3.5.5
<premier_> what will happen if I have adept install kde?////
<[StingRay] > stdin, can you tell me the configure options for cups and dapper. I tried to install 1.2.8 on dapper, but it still shows 1.2.2
<deathnote> ok, so default when we install kubuntu, grub is written onto MBR, so that means there is no need for / partition to be on the first partition?
<Joshooa> deathnote: Are you getting my messages back? It's telling my I'm unregistered and blocked
<stdin> premier_: "kde" is a meta package, it isn't actually kde, kubuntu uses "kubuntu-desktop"
<intelikey> nonuda_ ok that the fs type.   now where is it ?   /dev/hda1 maybe ?       and where do you want to mount it ?
<premier_> stdin: I couldnt find kubuntu-desktop in adept
<deathnote> Joshooa: no message back.. u shd /msg nickserv register xyz
<britt> I'm trying to run the 64-bit version of Kubuntu with my brand new Fx-60 and it runs like a old dog after I install any NVIDIA packages
<intelikey> deathnote correct.
<britt> what gives?
<Joshooa> deathnote: I am registered though
<Joshooa> deathnote: And I can't talk to nickserv when I am on Kopete
<deathnote> Joshooa: /msg nickserv identify password ?
<stdin> premier_: it's there, unless you're not using kubuntu
<nonuda_> intelikey, i was try to boot my laptop using grub..according to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<intelikey> nonuda_ ah in grub ?
<premier_> stdin: I cant get it to update to kde3.5.6.  It thinks that kubuntu desktop is the newest version
<deathnote> by default when we first install windows, a boot loader is installed on MBR too right?
<Joshooa> deathnote: I can''t it just opens a blank chat window with myself
<nonuda_> yup
<stdin> intelikey: btw, that page is way out-of-date
<intelikey> stdin grub may be too...
<britt> I'm trying to run the 64-bit version of Kubuntu with my brand new Fx-60 and it runs like a old dog after I install any NVIDIA packages
<stdin> premier_: are you on edgy?
<deathnote> Joshooa: ok i guess what u have to do is allocate some space for / partition and some space for /home partition
<premier_> stdin: yeah
<stdin> premier_: read http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<deathnote> Joshooa: it will be easier if u install windows first, and then install kubuntu (if u want grub to be the boot loader)
<nonuda_> stdin, any more idea?
<deathnote> !identify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joshooa> deathnote: I do, but then does that mean in the windows install, I have to delete my partitions, make 1 5.5GB raw one, then install windows to the other part, and then when I install Kubuntu, select that 5.5 as raw and make a new partition in the 200 for home?  And how big should home be?
<stdin> nonuda_: what happens when you type "root (<tab><tab>" where <tab> is the actual tab key ?
<nonuda_> it said "Posible commands are : root rootnoverify"
<britt> I'm trying to run the 64-bit version of Kubuntu with my brand new Fx-60 and it runs like a old dog after I install any NVIDIA packages
<deathnote> Joshooa: yes.. during windows install u can allocate eg: 30gb for your ntfs windows system to install on
<intelikey> nonuda_ ok tell me what you have got there and i'll see what i cna come up with.   you are at the grub prompt of a boot floppy now ?
<stdin> nonuda_: did you put a space then a ( after root ?
<deathnote> Joshooa: and during kubuntu installation u can setup the raw 5.5 partition for / and.. /home on the 200gb..how big it should be..depends
<deathnote> Joshooa: 10gb should be more than enough..depends..
<nonuda_> i'm at the grub prompt i just type root (hd0,0)
<intelikey> stdin he should be able to "find vmlinuz*"  no ?
<Joshooa> deathnote: cause I have a lot available, from what i saw, I want at least 100GB for my music and movies and TV shows, and with 20GB just for my personal documents, that still leaves me with 80GB for home
<nonuda_> enter then the kernel command line just like u said
<Joshooa> roughly speaking
<stdin> intelikey: should be able to, yeah
<Joshooa> deathnote: I don't know if 10GB is enough though, cause I was download stuff with Torrents, and with 4 shows and a Kubuntu DVD image, my disk was full
<[StingRay] > Can somebody help me ./configure cups 1.2.8?
<nonuda_> stdin, i think the problem is the grub can't mount hd0,0
<nonuda_> hd0,0 is my c drive in windows rigght?
<deathnote> Joshooa: where do u use to download music and movies? kubuntu or windows?
<Joshooa> I also don't get why I can message ubout just fine
<unholyskorn> im updating a program and i need help
<unholyskorn> it tries to update, and it shows some messages that i dont know how to fix
<Joshooa> deathnote: Windows, but I only started using Kubuntu this week
<deathnote> Joshooa: oh.. in that case u allocate more for /home then.. :>
<intelikey> stdin when i asked him what he was doing i didn't notice you were helping him... i'm not trying to "but in"    just mentioned the find command.  i'll let you help him.
<unholyskorn> can someone PM me please
<deathnote> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stdin> nonuda_: yeah, what about if you type "kernel /<tab>" ?
<nonuda_> ok try it now
<Joshooa> deathnote: Okay, so 80GB for home wouldn't be too much would it? Because home is also where installed programs would be, right?
<deathnote> Joshooa: to write into ntfs from linux, u need some other stuffs
<stdin> intelikey: don't worry, any help you can give will be great, it's getting frustrating
<deathnote> Joshooa: no installed programs will be in / partition
<deathnote> am i right?
<Joshooa> deathnote: I'm doing it right now, taking stuff from my 200GB, and copying them over the network to a shared folder on my room mates NTFS windows hard drive
<nonuda_> nothing happen just grub>kernel
<intelikey> stdin i'll try to follow what the two of you do and if i see anything i'll mention it.
<Joshooa> deathnote: Then wouldn't I want a lot more than 5.5GB free then?
<stdin> nonuda_: and if you press tab again?
<deathnote> intelikey: installed programs will be in / partition right?
* NightBird goes to sleep
<nonuda_> oh no....it said " Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist"
<intelikey> deathnote yes   /usr  mostly
<stdin> nonuda_: oh, ok, type "kernal /" then tab
<deathnote> intelikey: will 5.5gb be enough? for me..it never exceed before after installing so many applciations..
<intelikey> unholyskorn ok stop no.
<deathnote> unless u using it as a web server then can make /var in another partition
<nonuda_> kernal?? not kernel?
<intelikey> now.
<unholyskorn> why are you being such a fucking dick
<unholyskorn> the reason why i wanted someone to pm me was because i didnt want to spam the channel with the error messages
<Joshooa> deathnote: Well like right now, I only have 8GB set aside for Kubuntu, and also some swap but I forgot how bug, and I have root and home on it, and it was full just now cause I had one DVD image on my desktop
<nonuda_> kernal --> nothing happen
<deathnote> Joshooa: /dev/hda1             5.5G  3.3G  2.0G  63% / (this is my / partition for over 3-4 months)
<intelikey> deathnote should be yes.  only reason it might get that high is not clearing the apt cache
<stdin> nonuda_: no, I meant type "kernel /" then tab, not kernal :P
<nonuda_> oh ok
<deathnote> !! haha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !pastebin | unholyskorn
<ubotu> unholyskorn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Hasrat_USA> i need to find a bug in ubuntu or else im gonna get bored to death :(
<Joshooa> intelikey: But what about downloading stuff and installing a lot of programs, wouldn't that end up to more than 5.5GB?
<deathnote> Joshooa: how much ram do u have?
<nonuda_> stdin, it said "error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<Joshooa> deathnote: 640MB, why?
<deathnote> Joshooa: i suggest ram x 2 = swap partition
<Joshooa> deathnote: I'll up it to 2GB when I get the money
<deathnote> that's what i heard
<unholyskorn> thanks for explaining that ubotu instead of just being a dick
<stdin> nonuda_: ahh, that's the problem then, seems grub can't read ntfs
<deathnote> intelikey: any suggestion on how big swap partition should be?
<Joshooa> deathnote: Yeah, I'm just going to do 2GB, cause, well I have 200 I can use, and do plan to up my ram asap
<LL_Hakaisou> is there a shell command for setting up power save?
<intelikey> Joshooa you would have to install a lot.   but there are that many packages yes.
<Joshooa> deathnote: I agree, 2x is a good amount
<stdin> deathnote: 1 to 2 size of RAM, the more RAM, the less swap
<LL_Hakaisou> i seem to have ophaned my monitor and displays controls
<intelikey> Joshooa & deathnote heh swap.... lol
<deathnote> 1gb ram = 2gb swap ?
<stdin> deathnote: no :P
<nonuda_> stdin, ok let say i have another ext3 partition in that hd, how if i put vmlinuz and initrd in it?
<deathnote> although i have 1gb ram i use 1gb for swap only
<intelikey> 1g ram = 0 swap   imo
<stdin> deathnote: with 1gb ram, you won't need much swap
<LL_Hakaisou> i got 2 gigs of ram and 1 gig of swap, how's that sound?
<deathnote> haha.....
<nonuda_> i can put them in windows using norton partition magic
<LL_Hakaisou> nonuda_ | carefull, there is a reason why it's also called partition tragic
<deathnote> Joshooa: to be safe..leave 1 gb for swap.. and 7gb for your / partition then...since u have no use for those space
<stdin> nonuda_: it may be better to make a fat32 partition, then copy the files there from windows
<intelikey> LL_Hakaisou 2g ram = 0 swap    imo   :)
<LL_Hakaisou> meh, it can't hurt
<LL_Hakaisou> besides, i'm not exactly choking for space
<intelikey> but the ubuntu team don't like me saying that you dont need swap.
<Joshooa> deathnote: Well my 8gb is just a partition off of my 40GB, cause I didn't want to touch my 200GB as it's all just my keep folder, like documents, movies, programs, games and music
<intelikey> so i wont say it.
<stdin> deathnote: with 1GB ram, 500MB swap is safe
<nonuda_> ok, let said i have a fat32 partition and copy them into it but the root command will be not "root (hd0,0) again right?
<Joshooa> deathnote: So when I reinstall windows, it will be erased as well, and I will only have windows, no Kubuntu
<intelikey> i run kde on a 64m ram   p1 box  with no swap  ...
<deathnote> how much should a / partition be?
<stdin> nonuda_: yeah, it would be "root (hd0,1)" ,if the fat32 partition was the 2nd partition on the disk
<intelikey> deathnote depends on other partitions.   will /home be seperate ?   will /var  be seperate ?
<deathnote> intelikey: can i have /home on the same partition as / ??
<deathnote> OH
<deathnote> zz
<intelikey> deathnote sure
<deathnote> Joshooa: do u want /home and / together? u have to figure out how much /home u want
<nonuda_> ok.. i understand now...switching my laptop back to XP...i'll get in to u if i have problem...thanks
<intelikey> deathnote the reason so many don't have /home on the same fs is to be able to reinstall without loosing personal files.
* stdin runs du -shx /var/ on /var, and sees it's 1.1GB!
<Joshooa> deathnote: I don't see why not just have Windows on the 40GB HD, and Linux on the 200, and not mix them up
<deathnote> oh!! yesyes true
<deathnote> Joshooa: sure
<Joshooa> intelikey: But, I will have the files I want to save on NTFS partitions on the 200GB, like 100GB for Media, and 20GB for documents/pictures
<deathnote> Joshooa: so u can have windows on first harddisk and linux on the 200 (4 partitions, / , /home , swap , ntfs)
<unholyskorn> how do i install a .deb package?
<Joshooa> deathnote: I mean I'm new so I want to learn everything I can and see your reasoning for wanting to do it that way, I just don't get it, and I also don't get what will change if root and home are on different physical drives
<intelikey> Joshooa that would work.  but if i did that i'd split up the big drive.    small 1g /boot as first primary and then extended / 9g  and the rest /home
<Joshooa> deathnote:  Yeah pretty much
<_4strO> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<frit> how to recover deleted files plz ?
<_4strO> !dpkg | unholyskorn
<ubotu> unholyskorn: please see above
<frit> is there a tool ?
<Joshooa> intelikey: I need a boot partition too?
<deathnote> Joshooa: remember... u can only have 4 partitions on a single harddisk.. unless u use extended partition..
<unholyskorn> so, sudo dpkg FILENAME?
<_4strO> ...
<_4strO> sudo dpkg -i PACKAGE
<unholyskorn> and thats it?
<stdin> !deb | unholyskorn
<ubotu> unholyskorn: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<_4strO> i think so
<intelikey> deathnote that would work. to use the 40g for win and the big drive for linux...   but if i did that i'd split up the big drive.    small 1g /boot as first primary and then extended / 9g  and the rest /home
<unholyskorn> cause i did that, and it said unpacking and installing, but nothing else happened...
<frit> how to recover deleted files plz ? is there a tool ?
<intelikey> frit ext3 ?
<Joshooa> deathnote: Well, my original plan was for the 200GB, I'd have 2GB swap, 100GB for Music/Movies NTFS, 5GB for My Documents and My Pictures I saved in NTFS, and the rest for Kubuntu
<deathnote> Joshooa: /home contains your personal stuffs.. / partition contains the applications and kernel .. let's say something happen to ur kernel, u just need to reformat and install linux on / (takes about 30mins to 1 hour only) , without losing ur /home personal stuffs
<_4strO> unholyskorn: try to run your application ...
<frit> mmm
<frit> wait gonna check that intelikey but i think it's ext3
<stdin> frit: iirc, on ext3, it's nearly impossible to recover deleted files
<Joshooa> deathnote: But anything I want saved, like music or whatever, will be on the NTFS shared partition anyway, and Pictures or files liek my resume, on the Documents one
<intelikey> frit what fs are they deleted on ?  is it ext3 or reiserfs ?    if so forget it.
<deathnote> intelikey: /boot and / is seperated ?
<intelikey> deathnote i would.  you don't have to.
<Joshooa> Man I am so glad that I am moving all these files I want to a whole nother computer, so I don't have to worry about fucking up
<frit> :/ well ... thanks for answering stdin intelikey
<intelikey> deathnote we went over this last night didn't we ?
<britt> can anybody help me with my NVIDIA driver dogging the system?
<frit> it's ext3
<frit> :'(
<unholyskorn> hmmm.... i run the program, and it says loading in the tray, and has the thinking icon next to my mouse, and then it just disappears...
<deathnote> haha..what happened last night?
<intelikey> frit yep.  sorry man.  that's just how it is.
<Joshooa> I wish I had a linux guy here to help get me set up
<britt> I wish things worked
<_4strO> which program is it ?
<qbmaster> hey
<deathnote> Joshooa: u have to think of, anything u want to save when u use windows, and anything u want to save when u use linux
<unholyskorn> envy
<frit> no problem man tks again for aswering :)
<unholyskorn> hasrat_usa helped me get it
<intelikey> deathnote was that not you asking for input on how to setup a 40g + 100g drives ?
<frit> + intelikey
<frit> lol
<Joshooa> deathnote: I know what those are, my windows game and program install files will all be on the 2nd partition of the 40GB drive
<deathnote> haha..not me!!
<qbmaster> can anybody help me figure out why my mp3 files won't play under kubuntu?  (Linux Noob here)
<Joshooa> deathnote: Anything else is either in my Media Partition, or on my Documents Partition
<qbmaster> I hear sound but the mp3 files won't play
<unholyskorn> id get videolan player
<qbmaster> the builtin progs can't play them?
<Joshooa> deathnote: So, if I need to install windows, the 10GB partition on the 40 would be redone, and in linux the part of the 200 not being media or documents or swap
<unholyskorn> im having a very serious problem with applications that dont run
<deathnote> Joshooa: redone?
<unholyskorn> they try to load, then just dissapear
<intelikey> frit it is possable to recover files on ext2   (ext3 is ext2 + journal)  but on ext3 it's easier to find hin's teeth, snake hips and chicken lips.  in an empty room....
<_4strO> unholyskorn: sudo envy -t
<unholyskorn> and its static too....
<Joshooa> deathnote: Like i was planning that Windows would only see it's C drive, the D for CD images to install my games, and then my Media part just for kicks, cause I wont use it in windows
<ubuntu> I need help with an acer aspire 5100
<deathnote> intelikey: what's the advantage of seperating /boot and / in different partition?
<unholyskorn> like, 50% of the time my adept manager wont run
<_4strO> <unholyskorn> id get videolan player <-- sudo apt-get install vlc ??
<unholyskorn> not me, i got vlc, i was talking to the kid who couldnt hear his mp3's
<deathnote> Joshooa: Media is for storage in NTFS ?
<unholyskorn> vlc seems to load everything well
<qbmaster> hm
<ubuntu> no
<Joshooa> deathnote: Yeah, like I'd reformat and reinstall on the 10GB part, and then once it's up, open up ISOs and EXEs on the remaining 30GB partition, so I wont lose my programs, just have to reinstall them, when I am used to cause of windows sucking
<intelikey> deathnote in my case security.  but in your case, being sure that grub works correctly without error
<qbmaster> I'll give it a shot
<ubuntu> its fat32
<qbmaster> one of the problems may be that those mp3s are on an NTFS partition
<unholyskorn> k ill brb, see if ati drivers worked
<Joshooa> deathnote: Yes, Media is where I will move all my Music and Video files to, so I can see them in Linux, and my roommates can also access them from their Windows computers, and add th eir music as well.
<qbmaster> although the partition seems readable through linux
<Joshooa> deathnote: Like a central media location
<ubuntu> about the NTFS I did find a doc about reading and writing
<intelikey> !ntfs | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g > ubuntu
<ubuntu> dood it was on google
<intelikey> !fuse > ubuntu
* qbmaster wonders if the mp3 will play through Konquerer
<deathnote> Joshooa: u mean u going to partition your first harddisk into 10 , 30 for windows ?
<deathnote> Joshooa: its up to u
<deathnote> intelikey: how big should /boot be ?
<Joshooa> deathnote: yes, cause 10 for Windows and installed games, and 30 for ISOs for games and programs, stuff I wont need to even see in Linux, since linux can't run them
<intelikey> deathnote not over a gig   not less than 64m
<deathnote> Joshooa: hehe linux can run windows games too! but we'll go into that later ;p
<Joshooa> deathnote: So my reasoning was to just pretty much ignore the 40GB drive while inside Kubuntu, which I'll mainly use
<intelikey> i know that's a wide gap.
<Joshooa> deathnote: Well I know, wine or Virtual, but, wouldn't that use up more resources and be more complicated? Besides, I want windows to go back to if I ever need to
<ubuntu> I wasnt talking about that other driver for ntfs
<ubuntu> I was talking about another method
<intelikey> deathnote i'd also make /boot ext2
<deathnote> Joshooa: yeah for the 200gb just partition it into 4 parts.. or u wanna try seperating /boot and / that would be 5 partitions so u have to use extended
<intelikey> deathnote no need for a journal on that.
<unholyskorn> Hasrat_USA are you there?
<deathnote> i would try that on next installation....
<qbmaster> I'm attempting to get VLC now
<deathnote> Joshooa: i would just don't use windows completely..because what else can't be done in linux? hehe
<Joshooa> deathnote: Isn't ext2 and ext3 extended?
<premier_> So, I updated my fstab file, and when I rebooted, I got a few error messages that were too fast to read.  I still didnt get swap to work
<qbmaster> I'm sure you guys get a lot of people here with little to no linux experience
<intelikey> ok i need to do some STUFF.   you ever do STUFF ?   well i need to do some stuff now.  back in a while.
<qbmaster> lol I almost feel embarassed
<premier_> swap works fine when I do "swapon /dev/sda4"
<Joshooa> deathnote: Yeah, I wish, I want to do that, but 1, I spent a lot of time getting this collection of software together, and also, I heard it's better to keep a copy of windows for gaming
<unholyskorn> how do i tell if envy worked?
<deathnote> i'm a newbie too..
<intelikey> Joshooa that's ext# fs not EXT partition.... the file system format not the partition declaration.
<ubuntu> joshooa yes
<Joshooa> deathnote: Also, just incase in 2 weeks I can't take it and need to go back to windows for comfort, I'd hate to not have all this stuff I'm used to, and if I want windows at all, I have to install it first, so I want it installed and out of the way no
<Joshooa> w
<ubuntu> if you cant get it to run in wine
<deathnote> Joshooa: no....ext2 and ext3 isn't extended.. extended means....hmm how shd i explain
<intelikey> Joshooa you can have ext# fs on either a primary or extended partition or on a disk without a partition.
<deathnote> Joshooa: u know harddisk can have up to 4 partitions
<premier_> so can anyone help me with the whole swap thing?
<Joshooa> deathnote: yeah
<intelikey> anyway.  back in a bit.
<deathnote> Joshooa: each partition can be primary or extended ..
<deathnote> Joshooa: so what to do if u want 5 or more partitions?
<Joshooa> Isn't it easier to just have windows installed on a partition and keep my windows games like Doom 3 and Fable and stuff on that, and boot into windows if I want to play games?
<ubuntu> joshooa get a new drive
<stdin> deathnote: use extended and logical partitions
<qbmaster> I made a seperate partition for Linux and for Windows :)
<Joshooa> ubuntu: I'm broke right now
<qbmaster> (and one for the swap flie as well)
<deathnote> Joshooa: u have to create in extended partitions.. in each extended partition u can again have 4 primary partitions
<deathnote> ops
<deathnote> is it 4?
<Joshooa> deathnote: So then up to 8 total/
<deathnote> stdin: how many partitions can u have in extended?
<deathnote> Joshooa: yeah..somewhat expand the number of partitions..hehee!
<stdin> deathnote: afaik, as many as you want (reasonably), I'll have to check
<ubuntu> back to my orginal idea anyone know where I can get support for an ACER aspire 5100
<stdin> deathnote: and they are logical partitions in extended ones. not primary :)
<Joshooa> Is it bad to install windows, my main OS, on a hard drive that isn't the master hard drive?
<ubuntu> I need drivers
<deathnote> oh yah..logical....
<deathnote> i think its bad because the bootloader for windows would be installed on the MBR of the other harddisk instead of the master harddisk (correct me if i'm wrong)
<qbmaster> wow, I'm lost
<ubuntu> I hate that damn bootloader
<ubuntu> it freaking foobars windows
<deathnote> what's foobars?
<premier_> yeah, i can do swapon /dev/sda4, but my /dev/disk/by-uuid folder doesnt have a device that could possibly associated with sda4
<Joshooa> deathnote: But Windows will be on the master, and Kubuntu on the slave
<ubuntu> mickeysofts bootloader
<unholyskorn> does anyone know why envy doesnt work?
<sebr> whenever an application opens the audio device on kubuntu, there is this very loud shrill noise that happens :(
<deathnote> ubuntu: i'm not very sure but will the bootloader be installed in the slave harddisk if i choose to install windows on slave harddisk?
<unholyskorn> i installed it, ran it in konsole, selected install ati drivers, it said loaded and such, and i restart and it doesnt seem like it put them in, i still only have 800x600 resolution
<Joshooa> I'm kinda confused
<stdin> premier_: "sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda4" will give you the UUID of it
<ubuntu> sebr thats a serious driver issue
<Joshooa> I right clicked on my 8GB partition, and checked disk size, and it's 125GB
<deathnote> Joshooa: Kubuntu can install its bootloader onto the master harddisk's MBR , even if u have it on the slave harddisk (i think..correct me if i'm wrong)
<ubuntu> see if you can get drivers from your oem
<sebr> ubuntu: okay, do you know where i can get info on it?
<stdin> Joshooa, deathnote: yeah, grub can be installed anywhere you want
<Joshooa> deathnote: I think so too, and stop saying correct you if you're wrong, since I am asking you for advice, that is VERY discouraging :P
<ubuntu> you dont know the modle?
<sebr> no, its a brand new pc
<ubuntu> dude
<Joshooa> stdin: What is the point of making a 100MB boot partition and should I do it? And why not just install Windows on the 40GB, and then Kubuntu on the 200GB?
<qbmaster> wow it seems my transfers go quicker through linux
<ubuntu> rtfm before you buy
<qbmaster> a lot quicker
<sebr> i'll get it to work
<deathnote> stdin: is grub (the bootloader) is automatically installed in the MBR of the first master harddisk? even if you choose / to be on the slave harddisk ?
<nonuda__> stdin, the boot process run, but i got this error : "/bin/sh : can't access tty; job control turned off"
<unholyskorn> what driver for ati do i want to use for running beryl?
<unholyskorn> i have envy to try to install it, but it doesnt seem to work
<deathnote> Joshooa: i'm very new too..really..hoping to learn too..
<deathnote> unholyskorn: my beryl doesn't seem to work..tried aiglx and glx
<stdin> Joshooa: the only reason (I can think of) to have a separate /boot partition, is of you want to install multiple distributions and want them all to share it
<Joshooa> deathnote: How long have you used Windows and how long have you used Linux?
<ubuntu> I took a class in linux buh they just went 90% over vim
<ubuntu> yey
<stdin> deathnote: it's installed to the MBR of the drive kubuntu is installed on (i think)
<ibc_> I know this may seem simple but where do you configure the screensaver?
<deathnote> Joshua: half a year linux..whole life windows..had unix exp before
<cpk1> vim is very important =D
<ibc_> I can't find the settings for it
<stdin> nonuda__: does the install continue tho?
<Joshooa> stdin:  No, I just want windows on the 40, along with the windows programs/install files for them, and then Swap, Kubuntu, a shared Music/Movie Partition, and a Documents Partition on the other 200GB slave drive
<deathnote> stdin: what if i install kubuntu to a 2nd harddisk (slave), grub won't be taking over as the boot loader?
<ubuntu> I rather use an easier text editor
<unholyskorn> god damn kubtunu lol
<cpk1> ibc_: right click the desktop > configure desktop
<premier_> stdin: can you help me?  What should my fstab file be?
<nonuda__> nop..i'm in some kind of konsole..the prompt is (initramfs)
<ubuntu> like edit in dos
* qbmaster makes good use of the multiple desktops :)
<cpk1> nano is really easy
<premier_> f93b13e6-13a3-4220-b3f7-a5c2d0b30118 none            swap    swap              0       0
<premier_> thats what it is now
<deathnote> ubuntu: like nano ?
<ibc_> cpk1, thanks!
<Joshooa> deathnote: Tomorrow I will have all this figured out, as all my important files are going to be on another computer, and I will have 1 blank master 40GB, and 1 blank slave 200GB to figure this mess out on
<ubuntu> well they never went over that
<stdin> deathnote: shouldn't, but if it does, grub can boot from the other drive too
<ubuntu> book doesnt even cover it
<unholyskorn> anyone have any experiance with Envy that can help me out?
<qbmaster> hey out of curiousity, does Ubuntu automatically attempt to use compression for http requests?
<stdin> premier_: like "UUID=f93b13e6-13a3-4220-b3f7-a5c2d0b30118 none            swap    swap              0       0"
<cpk1> strawberry!
<stdin> premier_: the "UUID=" part is important
<ubuntu> qbmaster I dont think they would
<deathnote> stbin: i thought normally bios boot up the first master harddisk ? unless u have a function to boot from 2nd harddisk
<qbmaster> heh
<qbmaster> well it's odd that I'm getting 100+KBps on this dl atm
<premier_> stdin is "UUID=f93b13e6-13a3-4220-b3f7-a5c2d0b30118 none            swap    swap              0       0"  different from "UUID=f93b13e6-13a3-4220-b3f7-a5c2d0b30118 none            swap    sw              0       0" ?
<Joshooa> deathnote: I really want to just have Kubuntu on the 40GB, and devote it all to swap and ext3, but my fear is sometime later I will want to go into windows, and wont be able to cause you can't install windows after linux cause windows will mess up the boot
<qbmaster> when under Xp it  rarely reaches 50
<stdin> premier_: this is my line for swap " UUID=6bbb6f03-1a3b-4bbb-8226-c67eb4d03163 none            swap    sw              0       0"
<ubuntu> far as i kno comcast is pushing such applications
<premier_> thanks
<unholyskorn> i have comcast lol
<nonuda__> stdin?
<Joshooa> deathnote: And I thought and heard that running a windows program inside of linux will use more resources than just running it in windows, and Doom 3 is hard enough to get running smooth on here as it is
<qbmaster> hm, the odd thing is that the other computer is the one handling the internet
<stdin> premier_: just make sure that you use the right UUID
<qbmaster> this one shouldn't have anything to do with it
<qbmaster> lol
<Joshooa> unholyskorn: Go Comcast!
<qbmaster> (but it's cool :P)
<Joshooa> Not really
<cpk1> doom 3 runs natively
<unholyskorn> comcast sucks so bad
<stdin> nonuda__: dose the install run?
<ubuntu> uhh connection sharing?
<ubuntu> through windows?
<Joshooa> cpk1: So I can put in a Doom 3 image, and install it in Linux, and it will work?
* qbmaster sees if he can comprehend the process to install this player
<deathnote> Joshooa: maybe..maybe not
<Joshooa> Yeah I hate comcast, I always get kicked off and get slow speeds, but it's free so it's ok
<ubuntu> joshooa there is a doom 3 linux version I think
<sebr> yes, there is
<deathnote> Joshooa: depends......eg: i play warcraft 3 frozen throne in linux , its taking my sound card resources.. i can't play other mp3s during play
<cpk1> there IS a doom3 linux version
<sebr> you need to download the doom3 linux files from id
<unholyskorn> Envy, help, please, Anyone?
<cpk1> and I can have sound in warcraft 3 and play mp3's at the same time...
<Joshooa> Well, I'm still new to linux, and I'm more comfortable just rebooting into Windows if I want to play warcraft 3 or Doom or Fable or anything
<deathnote> Joshooa: but there should be a fix for it..wine hq pple say its because of my sound card isn't too gd for multi
<qbmaster> :( What am I supposed to do with these files now?
<ubuntu> doubt they'd give roe for free
<qbmaster> lol
<deathnote> cpk1: how do u do that?
<deathnote> cpk1: u using alsa or oss for wine?
<nonuda__> stdin, nop the install not run! i can see splah screen but it stuck with some kind of a konsole
<Joshooa> Can I play Pocket Tanks Deluxe in Linux/
<soon> Hi folks. I want this simple command run at boot up : iwpriv ath0 mode 2
<soon> ...or a change in the wireless setup ... where can I do this?
<Joshooa> Keep in mind though, this is like my 4th or 5th day in Kubuntu and Linux, so, the whole wine virtual thing just seems complicated to me
<ubuntu> soon in the internet menu
<unholyskorn> Why the HELL does Adept not run sometimes!
<stdin> soon: you can add it to /etc/rc.local
<cpk1> deathnote: dunno let me check
<ubuntu> there is an app to change your connection
<stdin> nonuda__: hmm
<Ayabara> I just installed kubuntu-desktop and logged in for the first time. All looks good, except that my fonts are huge in most applications (xchat, firefox, ..). what do I need to do to fix this?
<deathnote> stdin: if i have 2 harddisks one master one slave.. and i installed kubuntu on 2nd harddisk, how can i boot into grub when i'm booting into the master harddisk ?
<asaup> hello
* qbmaster wonders if he got the files for the right OS...
<soon> hello?
<qbmaster> I think I dl'ed the mac version
<qbmaster> lol
<nonuda__> stdin, why it said it can't access tty?
<ubuntu> bios boot menu
<deathnote> stdin: means i must have grub on the MBR of first harddisk?
<ubuntu> !!!
<deathnote> ubuntu: let's say if i don't have the option to boot from slave?
<stdin> deathnote: you'll have to chainload, not sure how windows does it tho
<stdin> nonuda__: not sure
<asaup> i have my kubuntu installed in sda2 and swap space in sda3 but my mount point is in sda1. if i formatt the sda1 will ubuntu work again
<asaup> ??
<cpk1> deathnote: actually looks like I cant check since it seems that winecfg doesnt seem to want to work in this version
<soon> Ubuntu ..  the gui program will only change my settings for now (no?) .. I'll try stdin's suggetion
<ubuntu> umm about serial ata
<deathnote> cpk1: sudo winecfg ?
<ubuntu> how can I check to see if its detected
<deathnote> stdin: what's chainload? can i manually instlal grub on the master harddisk MBR?
<Joshooa> Man I really need a good linux book to read so I know all this stuff about installing windows here and linux there and knowing it will work, I hate guess and check
<fannagoganna> hi, i have noticed that the ubuntu and kubuntu 6.10 alternate CD's don't allow one to install LVM2 systems
<asaup> i have my kubuntu installed in sda2 and swap space in sda3 but my mount point is in sda1. if i formatt the sda1 will ubuntu work again??
<Joshooa> Mainly cause to find out if it works, I have to spend 3-6 hours installing first
<cpk1> thats not the problem deathnote and nothing in wine needs sudo
<fannagoganna> however, the 6.06 does
<nonuda__> it must be something with root=/dev.... if i use the command line from the web it gave me something else...it said "waiting the root command"
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: there are several
<stdin> deathnote: you can choose where to install grub when installing kubuntu
<posingaspopular> the official ubuntu bible, installin ubuntu for non geeks
<posingaspopular> iirc
<ubuntu> I just know that my raid fails on shutdown
<posingaspopular> some other ones that i found at borders...
<Hasrat_USA> okay beryl is the s&&&. on that note, it's good bye. i gotta crash
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: Hi, Ive seen you before and i like your name.  Which ones are good? And which ones are good for general linux works, and not just Ubuntu Specific?
<Ayabara> I use gdm / kubuntu. could that be what makes my fonts to large?
<asaup> i have my kubuntu installed in sda2 and swap space in sda3 but my mount point is in sda1. if i formatt the sda1 will ubuntu work again??
<deathnote> stdin: which part? the part where u choose partition?
<stdin> deathnote: it'll be near the end of the install, it will ask you
<deathnote> stdin: it asked for / /home and swap etc..i couldn't find the grub part..
<frit> i m in love with Beryl *___*
<nonuda__> stdin, if i install the kubuntu using my laptop hardisk in another pc which has cdrom then after the installation finish i put the hardisk back to laptop, can it work?
<c0nv1ct> beryl is sexy eh?
<deathnote> frit: couldn't get it working
<frit> deathnote:  ?
<unholyskorn> exit
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: hmmmt thanks.. linux specifically? i cant think of any books about linux that ive read aside from 'just for fun' which is about linux torvalds.
<frit> i made it in 5 min :o
<posingaspopular> i duno, google?
<ubuntu> stdin is there any info on the acer aspire 5100 and ubuntu?
<c0nv1ct> frit: same, followed a HOWTO, was easy
<stdin> nonuda__: it should, but that depends if you can put the laptop drive in a pc
<c0nv1ct> frit: except i'm using Xgl, and i hear AIGLX is faster
<asaup> i have my kubuntu installed in sda2 and swap space in sda3 but my mount point is in sda1. if i formatt the sda1 will ubuntu work again??
<premier_> I got the swap space working, although I still get unusual messages at boot that flash by too fast for me to see
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: I'm just still trying to get my head around all the structure of linux and how it all works with the kernal and all that
<qbmaster> Hm, I don't think the mp3 problem has anything to do with the players...
<nonuda__> yup i can put my laptop hdd in a pc using some kind of adapter...ok then thanks for help...bye
<frit> c0nv1ct: yep i followed one howto really good with good sources etc , & i m using Xgl too , but what it's the difference ?
<premier_> Anyway, I tried to hibernate the computer, and it did shut down, but when I restarted, it didnt do anything
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: i have those ubuntu books if u want them
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I do
<c0nv1ct> frit: i get horrible CPU usage when playing xvid in XGL
<ubuntu> never did like hibernation features
<c0nv1ct> frit: someone said AIGLX would be easier on resources
<frit> ho ? i don't have that problem :/ c0nv1ct
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: i dunno if DCC will work for me, my iptables isnt configured for it
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: i can try sending if u want?
<Joshooa> ok
<frit> do you want my howto ? c0nv1ct
<frit> :p
<ubuntu> convlct what kindof router?
<c0nv1ct> frit: ya? well i got it setup with latest nvidia drivers, dunno how it could get better
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: actually yea, there are a bunch of books about linux and its structure. the problem is that they're all priey. linux for non geeks might be good or how linux works or linux bible
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu, no router
<posingaspopular> those are all options
<ubuntu> switch?
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: Thanks, I'll keep those in mind, I guess I just have to go to a local book store and look around
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: straight to a cable bridge
<premier_> is there supposed to be a line in my kernel options that goes "resume=something"?
<ubuntu> ah
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: but i have iptables configured extensively
<frit> c0nv1ct: erm .. one thing can u speak french ?
<unholyskorn> why does nothing work on this god damn thing
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: yea gl with that, books about technology around here are at like 20 bucks apiece and i dont work so it hurts to buy books
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: attempting to send
<ubuntu> umm posing.... last I saw
<c0nv1ct> afk 1 sec, out of smokes
<ubuntu> and I mean saw
<ubuntu> there are quite a few books in e format
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: Where are you from?
<qbmaster> okay
<unholyskorn> 20 bucks? books around here are lik 70 lol
<qbmaster> can somebody explain to me how to install the media codecs?
<posingaspopular> chicago. we have hardcore sales takes
<posingaspopular> ubuntu: any good ebooks for linux?
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: DCC send doesnt seem to be working, did you get a notice?
<ubuntu> I think there may be
<unholyskorn> Can anyone explain to me why nothing runs proper on this damn distro?
<Joshooa> I have a bunch of ebooks for linux, but I can't get linux to open them, just windows :)
<ubuntu> but nothing related specifically to ubuntu
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: No nothing
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: PDF format?
<ubuntu> joshooa
<posingaspopular> unholyskorn: whats not running properly
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Some are, some are chm, whatever that is
<ubuntu> convert to pdf
<Joshooa> ubuntu: Yeah?
<unholyskorn> everything i run
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: there is PDF and CHM support for linux
<unholyskorn> has about a 50% chance of actually running
<unholyskorn> if not, it sits there saying loading, with the hourglass, then BOOM disapears
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Well they wont open, just goes grey, I am thinking something is wrong in my install, as some programs do that as well
<qbmaster> all I see is a big string of commands that I'm not understanding yet
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Which I am told should work just fine
<qbmaster> :/
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: just search Adept or Synaptic for CHM and PDF
<ubuntu> hell im just lucky to get this to run off the CD
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I installed ubuntu, then up'd to Kubuntu, and now a bunch of stuff wont work
<ubuntu> few other distros I've tried crashed
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: DCC started, but its not sending, lol
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Sweet
<unholyskorn> like, ill run the damn program, and it wont run, then i try three more times and then BOOM it runs
<stdin> !chm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: nm it said failed
<posingaspopular> unholyskorn: which ones?
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: what are u using to open the PDFs?
<unholyskorn> adept manager for one
<unholyskorn> beryl
<unholyskorn> beryl manager
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I don't kn ow, whatever Kubunu tells me to
<ubuntu> some debain.. kanotix 64...
<unholyskorn> system settings
<posingaspopular> beryl i dont touch
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: try installing KPDF and KchmViewer
<c0nv1ct> i'm not sure if either is installed by default
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I have KPDF as well, and it wont open them
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: weird
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: worked right out of the box for me
<qbmaster> bye guys
<ubuntu> umm I did get an mounting error... on my desktop... "mount not implimented"
<unholyskorn> any ideas?
<ubuntu> the other machine across the room
<ubuntu> ofcourse
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: That's why I think something is wrong with my Kubuntu install
<Ayabara> if I change the font size in control center, do I have to restart x or the open apps to activate the change?
<Joshooa> deathnote: I think I'm just going to take your advice and forget windows alltogether right now
<ubuntu> joshooa
<ubuntu> you should
<Joshooa> ubuntu
<ubuntu> I/ve been watching my updates
<Joshooa> Would you guys consider ebooks media?
<ubuntu> seems they only have been adding files
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: strange, i installed Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu, and it opens PDFs inside of Konqueror
<ubuntu> not replacing them
<c0nv1ct> i have 130mb of Ubuntu related PDF and CHM ebooks
<c0nv1ct> not exactly legal, but...
<ubuntu> convlct I thought that would replace the os
<Joshooa> Well I have a ubuntu DVD, and now a Kubuntu DVD, so I think I am going to install off the Kubuntu DVD to my 40GB HD, then partition the 200GB into Documents, Media, and Programs
<c0nv1ct> no, u can 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' from Ubuntu
<c0nv1ct> it just installs KDE and all the Kubuntu packages really
<ubuntu> o
<c0nv1ct> gnome angered me, so KDE it is :P
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I know, that's what I did this time, and now most of my programs don't work
<ubuntu> gnome was ok back in the day
<c0nv1ct> as i spill beer on myself, brb
<c0nv1ct> yeah, gnome 2.0 impressed me
<c0nv1ct> but then i remembered i liked KDE when i installed Ubuntu
<Joshooa> Like, no games work, and a lot of my settings and system things wont open anymore either
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: odd, like what programs?
<ubuntu> well Originally atleast on my systems kde would eat resources
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Everything under Games
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct:  printer stuff, anything that has GNOME in it or starts with G
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: I just like the QT apps, Konquere > Nautilus IMO
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Just comes up all grey, and sits there forever, until I try to close it, where I have to terminate it
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: gnome stuff runs fine for me, but i've tried to use all QT-based replacements
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: QT based?
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: are the gnome libs still there?
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Should be, why wouldn't they?
<ubuntu> eek must know if my serial ata is working
<Joshooa> Also, why wont Kopete log me in here, I can't message anyone
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: unless you told it to remove the original Ubuntu stuff, it should
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: i couldnt get Kopete to work right with IRC either, i use Konversation
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: All I did was type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then reboot
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: yeah, same as i did
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: And I've already took the time to download the Kubuntu DVD, so I might as well use it
<deathnote> For a dual core intel processor, should i use x86 or 64-bit pc installation?
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I am NOT looking forward to figuring out my network and wireless card again though
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: knetworkmanager
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: According to the hardware page, my Linksys card should just work right out of the box, but that was not true
<posingaspopular> should do it for you
<ubuntu> took me all day to get that dvd
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: by QT i mean, as opposed to GTK
<ubuntu> hell if I should download another
<Joshooa> I don't have knetworkmanager
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: yourun kubuntu dont yo?
<posingaspopular> you?
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: is it in your Adept Manager?
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: GTK?
<niles> hi
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: Yes I do
<niles> i cant seem to find limewire in apt-cache search
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: gnome = GTK, KDE = QT
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: It probably is
<niles> anyone here use it?
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: What> Why? I thought KDE was just KDE
<athlon> I deleted my kubuntu-desktop package and now cant upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10. Since I no longer have th 6.06 DVD, where can I download the dapper kubuntu-desktop deb package
<stdin> !p2p | niles
<ubotu> niles: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: kinda, its a DE based on QT
<Ayabara> can anyone help? I tried to change fonts in control center, but the fonts in xchat, gaim and firefox didn't seem to change
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: yeah..... right over my head
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: which, i believe, is the language its written in, but i'm no programmer
<ubuntu> technically you could run gnome and kde
<slougi> athlon: why can't you upgrade?
<ubuntu> buh I dont know how valid that is anymore
<Joshooa> Man I can't wait for my job interview in 10 hours
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: true, u can select at login
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: or use libraries to run GTK apps in KDE, and vise versa
<stdin> Ayabara: firefox (and probably xchat and gaim) have there own font settings
<ubuntu> I did however run both simutainiously in the past
<deathnote> Joshooa: how is it
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: google is your friend
<posingaspopular> Run sudo apt-get update
<posingaspopular>  Run sudo apt-get install network-manager-kde
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: if you really do like KDE better, and you haven't done too much work so far, re-installing might be the best option
<comp09> orhei
<Joshooa> Yeah, another problem I have is the google search bar in firefox quit working
<Ayabara> stdin, makes sense. guess I will have to decide on kde or gnome and tweak for my choice.
<Joshooa> and Kopete randomly disconnects me from AIM and Yahoo
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: weird
<unholyskorn> this doesnt work for crap lol
<posingaspopular> probably a bad install
<Joshooa> AND tells me my buddy image isn't right, but I don't even have one@
<ubuntu> its yahoo
<Joshooa> !*
<ubuntu> and aim
<ubuntu> trillian does the same
<Joshooa> I never had that problem on trillian
<Joshooa> Oh well it's worth not having windows
<c0nv1ct> Kopete gives me an error every time cuz my own name is in my buddy list
<c0nv1ct> thats my only problem so far
<c0nv1ct> stupid ex-girlfriend's buddy list merged with mine somehow
<ubuntu> trillian use to do that aswell
<posingaspopular> c0nv1ct: thats no good!
<Lamington> ><
<ubuntu> some times still does
<c0nv1ct> yeah, now i got all her stupid friends in my list
<posingaspopular> my ex tried to group our SN's one time, and it didnt go over too well
<Joshooa> aw crap, I just noticed I have a 512MB swap on, and a 2.5GB swap off
<larson9999> swap on. swap off
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: OMG I know what you mean, that is horrible, then both SNs had ALL the buddies huh?
<ubuntu> the clapper
<ubuntu> lol
<Joshooa> nerds
<bentob0x> anybody has a good link for me to mount in my /home/ folder a network hard drive (DNS-323) at startup?
<c0nv1ct> i know trillian was at fault too
<c0nv1ct> cuz she added her accounts to my trillian, and bam, merged
<Joshooa> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<posingaspopular> ugh you dont wnat mergered screen names. ever. i just dont use trillian anymore.
<posingaspopular> delete the account
<ubuntu> well I think astera is going to be better
<c0nv1ct> trillian is gone, but apparently AIM and ICQ saved the lists, and now every client picks them all up
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: I never paid for any of my windows programs
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: I felt kinda bad, but not if they were from Microsoft
<ubuntu> shhh..
<ubuntu> dude
<ubuntu> you should know your being watched
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Yeah they do that, cause it's "convenient"
<cpk1> since the gui isnt working how do you add users? =X
<posingaspopular> the M$ word
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: ah, same, dont worry, they make 10bil a year
<Joshooa> ubuntu: I am not
<ubuntu> yes  you are
<posingaspopular> i had like 4000 dollars of windows software on my hd at one point. all free.
<ubuntu> NSA is still using AT&T
<Joshooa> ubuntu: By who?
<posingaspopular> but i can get the ubuntu version
<c0nv1ct> posingaspopular: 4000 is nothing :P
<Joshooa> and no I'm not
<posingaspopular> much nicer too
<c0nv1ct> posingaspopular: thats just 1 Win 2k3 ent server :F
<posingaspopular> c0nv1ct: well thats not including 30 gigsof mucis
<posingaspopular> music
<c0nv1ct> :D
<c0nv1ct> dont remind me, i lost all my music in my last reformat
<cpk1> adduser duh
<ubuntu> be safe and backup your data before any drastic changes
<posingaspopular> c0nv1ct: thats why i havent completly kicked windows off my hd. its gothostages!
<ubuntu> is my rule
<c0nv1ct> Windows made me angry, so i just nuked it all, and installed Ubuntu
<Joshooa> If I was being watched because of that, then the whole torrent network would be shut down, cause that's where I got it all, and also you can get Peer Guardian and it blocks Government and College and fake IPs from getting to you
<c0nv1ct> i always lose data when i get mad :P
<unholyskorn> Woot got envy to work
<ubuntu> technically some sites have
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: This is why I'm just moving everything I want to another computer, in another room, upstairs, I have to REALLY fuck this up to ruin my info
* Lamington is away
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: yeah, i've been there man, a few dozen times
<Joshooa> some sites got shut down, but that's different than me being arrested for downloading a program
<niles> umm... yeah.  i just rebooted and now my sound card isnt recognized in /etc/asound/cards
<ubuntu> josh I do have to say... who has time to find all the IP adresses
<niles> but it was there prior to rebooting
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: my last problem was 2 failed HDDs, so i lost more than i wanted too
<ubuntu> btw nsawatch.org
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I always just used my 200Gig HD for stuff, it hasn't been formatted since I got it
<niles> my sound blaster is no longer in alsamixer
<deathnote> what's the download manager for kubuntu/kde that works like getright (multiple download per link)
<c0nv1ct> I had a 120gb and 250gb IDE fail on me at the same time.... so much lost
<ubuntu> er I think com
<Werdnus> hello, adept screwed up and I now have no /sbin/init. What do I need to do to get it back (I'm chrooted into it off an OpenSUSE livecd)
<c0nv1ct> i'm happy with my new 500gb SATA though :D
<Werdnus> is init in a specific package?
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I just wouldn't use computers for a while, that's like a sign or something
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: But if I lose these naked pics of my ex, I'd be so pissed :D
<c0nv1ct> oh god, thats important leverage there
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I can remake my resume and stuff, that's not very important, and redownload my music, but naked pictures, gotta have that
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Yeah, show her to dump me!
<Werdnus> :DD
<c0nv1ct> my digital camcorder with my 'footage' was stolen.. who knows where that is now, lol
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Not really, we're prob getting back together once she's back in the country
<Werdnus> "footage"?
<c0nv1ct> explicit 'footage'
<nalioth> c0nv1ct: you must be identified to services to /msg or /dcc folks
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Nice
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: All mine is on the computer, just some pictures and stuff with her, and I don't think it got anywhere else
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I know my friend looked at it when we split a fifth of vodka and I passed out though
<c0nv1ct> my roomate was a media arts major... crazy stuff is on tape out there of me
<ubuntu> http://www.nsawatch.org/nsa_octopus.jpg
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Hopefully not all explicit
<ubuntu> there it  is
<c0nv1ct> college was such a crazy drunken haze, i wouldnt even know
<c0nv1ct> but luckily, i remembered what i learned in my linux classed :D
<unholyskorn> how do i make it so kubuntu stops asking me for my fing password?
<ubuntu> convlct I wish I was in  your class
<Joshooa> and that means what to me?
<c0nv1ct> Arizona man.... best place to go to college.... oh man
<ubuntu> my teacher might have looked to be as if he were a lame duck compared to yours
<posingaspopular> time to bomb some nsa!
<posingaspopular> unholyskorn: what doyou mean
<c0nv1ct> 80 degrees at midnight... hotties are a dime a dozen.... i miss it
<unholyskorn> every time i go to run stuff, it asks for password
* Ash-Fox does not trust the fact that the latest gnupg update package is unverified.
<unholyskorn> can i make it not? its geting pointless
<posingaspopular> uh root password?
<unholyskorn> no my neighbors password
<unholyskorn> ...
<c0nv1ct> unholyskorn: anything that requires adminstrator privilages, it'll ask for your PW
<DaphBobo> is there a guide for installing beryl on kubuntu? all i see is for ubuntu and has something abt gnome?? so m  a lil bit confused
<Ash-Fox> unholyskorn, their password is: 33hotrobin
<ubuntu> server 2003 does this aswell
<ubuntu> if you set a password
<c0nv1ct> DaphBobo: the HOWTOs i;ve seen are regardless of gnome or kde
<unholyskorn> USE ENVY
<frit> lol c0nv1ct
<unholyskorn> Get ENVY, use it to install your display drivers
<ubuntu> techically mickeysoft should have made that default in every guest account
<unholyskorn> Then install beryl
<c0nv1ct> frit: i'm drunk, what'd i do?
<ubuntu> as to set a freakng password
<Ash-Fox> The guest accont is by default disabled on windows.
<unholyskorn> ok someone help me with this before i get pissed off
<frit> c0nv1ct: drink again !
<unholyskorn> why do my applications not run 50% of the time
<DaphBobo> unholyskorn, that waz for me?
<ubuntu> not realy
<Ash-Fox> You have to PUPOSELY enable it from a admin account.
<unholyskorn> yes daph, use Envy to setup your video drivers correctly, then install beryl using adept
<c0nv1ct> frit: i got 8 left... 18 pack doesnt last too long
<ubuntu> its still used for file sharing between computers
<DaphBobo> tjanx
<frit> lol
<frit> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ubuntu> thats why I say set a password
<ubuntu> reguardless
<frit> oO
<unholyskorn> HELP ME
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu
<c0nv1ct> for root?
<Ash-Fox> ubuntu, no it's not, that runs under 'everybody' group.
<c0nv1ct> nm
<ubuntu> guest in windows
<frit> sudo ?
<ubuntu> oh for root... macs could use one changed
<c0nv1ct> oh, misread that, thought u left
<Joshooa> If my wireless card is on the hardware list on Ubuntu, and it says on there that it installs and works "out of the box" but doesn't, what do I do?
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: what kind of wireless card?
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: by what kind, i mean what chip
<unholyskorn> get a new linux
<Joshooa> ralink 61
<Joshooa> I think
<Joshooa> let me just check the site to be sure
<ubuntu> ummm I thnk im safe in the serail ata department
<c0nv1ct> not sure aobut that one
<ubuntu> just need to install my ati driver
<ubuntu> s
<c0nv1ct> my Atheros(i think) worked fine
<ubuntu> same
<ubuntu> have
<ubuntu> :D
<c0nv1ct> Atheros is right?
<Cugel> Just suffered a major crash -- keyboard and mouse just stopped working too. Irritating. Does anyone know where I can find some system log that could display the event?
<ubuntu> last I checked
<c0nv1ct> my memory fails me
<deathnote> hi i have problem with a Ralink wireless card..its installed and can scan..but just couldn't connect to my wireless network
<ubuntu> works in bsd as I read
<deathnote> Cugel: /var/log/syslog
<c0nv1ct> i impress my self with my drunken mind
<ubuntu> hours ago
<deathnote> Cugel: /var/log/messages
<deathnote> Cugel: dmseg
<deathnote> Cugel: dmesg
<ubuntu> even ran the wifi prog
<Joshooa> Hey, why don't I make my partitions reiserfs instead of ext3?
<ubuntu> and to my surprise I could do things in kismet not normally in windows
<deathnote> reisefs?
<Joshooa> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<cpk1> is there an autologin for kopete if you get disconnected?
<Joshooa> That thing
<c0nv1ct> whats the FTP client for KDE?
<ubuntu> should do it automatically
<posingaspopular> !ftp
<ubuntu> tho
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ubuntu> I have only been running it for a few hours
<c0nv1ct> Konqueror? ok
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys  I have the first card on the list
<unholyskorn> Someone help me get beryl to load damnit
<ubuntu> umm yea buh what chipset?
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: then it should work :P
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: That's what I thought, but it didn't
<Joshooa> I had to do some crap, and I kinda forgot what
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> diarea cha cha cha on the mind cha cha cha
<paolo> hi
<ubuntu> josh could be a reversion board
<ubuntu> they may have changed the chipset
<ubuntu> as anoying that is
<Cugel> I have about a million messages in my log with 'udevd[2178] : add_to_rules: unknown key 'ATTRS{idVendor}'  -- anyknow an idea what it means?
<c0nv1ct> can anyone assist me in setting up iptables for DCC transfers?
<ubuntu> convl Im sticking to a nat router
<ubuntu> and I think  you know why
<alexicon> has anyone here setup flyspray in debian?
<ubuntu> eek debain good luck
<c0nv1ct> i've never gotten DCC to work through a router, but thankfully i'm not using a router now
<ubuntu> convlct www.networkeverywhere.com
<ubuntu> easy
<cpk1> thats funny my black hole of a university allowed me to receive dcc's
<c0nv1ct> i have a router, i choose not to use it :P
<cpk1> and I think I can send them too
<ubuntu> even can set the ident port to nowhere to become completely invisable
<c0nv1ct> port forwarding only works for 1 internal IP, i prefer not to have that limitation
<ubuntu> not on this one
<Joshooa> Well I sh ould get some sleep for the interview, I'll be back later thanks for your help everyone
<ubuntu> has more than port forwarding
<ubuntu> I chose thisone for ease of use
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: So, it's generally easy to get windows programs to work in Linux, like if I want to do network games I can do that?
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: i wouldnt say 'easy' but some stuff works
<ubuntu> joshooa If I can run Damn small linux in windows
<ubuntu> and browse webpages
<ubuntu> .....
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: most windows apps have a linux alternative, thats equal if not better
<ubuntu> umm what about autocad
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: But I mean like Doom 3 or Half Life 2 or Fable or Pocket Tanks and stuff
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: ID games have linux versions
<ubuntu> half life is written for linux
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: not sure about Fable or Pocket Tanks
<ubuntu> fable
<unholyskorn> anyone get beryl to work?
<ubuntu> not so sur
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: And I still like using Photoshop, and would like to learn it more cause it's so widely used
<c0nv1ct> unholyskorn: ya
<unholyskorn> can you help me out?
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: How do I go about downloading a linux version of a game, or is it just using the same ISO image and it knows I'm in linux?
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: GIMP is the linux alternative.... though i hear its not as robust
<ubuntu> joshooa get GIMP
<kgraham> also get KDE
<Joshooa> Yeah I heard GIMP wasn't as good either
<ubuntu> dood
<ubuntu> its not how good it is
<ubuntu> its how you use it
<Joshooa> SO glad I just download 11.5 hours of tutorials for Photoshop CS2
<c0nv1ct> GIMP is pretty good, but then again, i wasnt a pro at photoshop
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I was on my way to pro
<c0nv1ct> lol yeah, i got mad video tutorials for adobe products
<ubuntu> convlct I miss that magic eracer tool
<ubuntu> made things way too easy
<Joshooa> I want to be able to edit pictures and video files, and not sure what to use in Linux
<c0nv1ct> i just edit stuff, resize, change colors, so GIMP works fine for me
<kgraham> Kino for video files
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: See, I was creating images and backgrounds and logos and stuff
<ubuntu> think there is a crapload of video athor
<c0nv1ct> i have ps CS2 in Vista, and i have to admit, i do like it better
<Joshooa> yeah, I want to be able to make and edit movies for YouTube
<deathnote> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<ubuntu> last I checked theres a linux distro for just that
<ubuntu> only works in x86
<ubuntu> buh Its called elive
<c0nv1ct> i have seen people installing adobe/macromedia stuff in WINE though
<Joshooa> and my best friend/future girlfriend is a Mass Com major and is WAY into video stuff and directing, so I want to be able to help with that
<Joshooa> And can't use Adobe After Effects or anything anymore, well, as easily
<Joshooa> I heard of VideoLinux
<c0nv1ct> yeah :\ i keep Windows dual booted just for that kind of stuff
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: See, that's what I was trying to do, but you all convinced me to not do it
<deathnote> Joshooa: check out http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<ubuntu> dude I can show you elive
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: And JUST have kubuntu
<ubuntu> lemme get the link
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: i was not part of that :P
<unholyskorn> god danm this thing
<c0nv1ct> i'd love to remove MS from my computer... but i cant just yet
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Thanks, I was just about go to bed, and now you got me all confused and worried again
<c0nv1ct> i gotta have it there, just in case
<ubuntu> ummm I just had a long beep
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I've had Kubuntu for 4 days, and I'm ready to totally remove MS tomorrow
<deathnote> Joshooa: look under video / photo editing
<ubuntu> Im not sure if bios is telling me something
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: me too, its my life long quest
<deathnote> jus apt-get those u want..its cool
<kgraham> I've done it..and am a Video Engineer and not looking back to MS
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: but untill i can play my games in linux, Vista stays on my other HDD
<ubuntu> http://www.elivecd.org/
<Joshooa> wtf it wont add the bookmark
<Joshooa> I keep clicking add and it's just sitting there mocking me, not in my bookmarks menu!
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: research it, you may be able to run those adobe apps in wine
<Joshooa> oh fuck
<deathnote> konqueor?
<Joshooa> I closed it, and now I have like 20 bookmarks of it! :P
<Joshooa> So i guess it was adding but not closing the dialogue box
<ubuntu> lol
<deathnote> lol...............
<ubuntu> os lag
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I am not switching over to Linux just to Emulate my Windows Experience though
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I'm trying to go ALL open source if I can
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: And if not, then I'll just dual boot
<ubuntu> umm windows from a distance as I like to call it
<unholyskorn> why is it every fing time i do something it says to do something fs up
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: yeah, that would be the goal, but honostly, not everything has a Linux equivelant
<unholyskorn> it says add this to the repository, i do, and next time i run adept it crashes
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: not as long as MS has developers in their pocket
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Then I'll just have to learn programming and make them
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: please do! lol
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I'll get ont hat
<ubuntu> crap there it is again
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I have excellent compuper skills
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: make DirectX10 work in linux while yer at it :P
<ubuntu> another long bios beep
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Give me a week
<unholyskorn> how do i fix a bad repository in adept?
<deathnote> what do u mean by non-free packages? can u still install and use it without paying?
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Although it doesn't even work in windows yet, so maybe 2
<deathnote> eg: flashplugin-nonfree
<deathnote> unholyskorn: check out /etc/apt/sources.list
<unholyskorn> i did death
<unholyskorn> and i deleted the bad one
<deathnote> what's in it?
<unholyskorn> and the damn thing still errors out
<premier_> I almost destroyed my operating system just now
<unholyskorn> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<unholyskorn> i added that fing thing like it said
<unholyskorn> and it broke
<deathnote> unholyskorn: after that u need to type apt-get update -y; apt-get upgrade -y; apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<deathnote> unholyskorn: just do an apt-get update
<deathnote> unholyskorn: after changes
<unholyskorn> doesnt work
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: So how do you suggest I set up my 40GB and 200GB Hard drives for Windows/Kubuntu/Media/Documents, hmm?
<deathnote> error msg?
<premier_> I hibernated, and then rebooted the computer, and it didnt recognized the saved state.  Then, I rebooted, and it did recognized the saved state, and it became corrupted
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: i'd give Windows the 40gb, and Linux the 200gb
<unholyskorn> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<unholyskorn> unholyskorn@BlackdragonLinux:~$ apt-get update -y
<unholyskorn> E: Malformed line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: if you plan on using Linux for most of your activities
<deathnote> premier_: what is corrupted? the whole harddisk or a file?
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: That's what I was saying, but then I was told to make root on the 40, boot on the 200 and all this other crap that split them up
<deathnote> unholyskorn: paste me the line 34?
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I do, but 200 is also the slave
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: right now, i have 250gb SATA drive for Vista, with just Adobe/Macromedia and Games, then 500gb SATA drive all for Ubuntu
<ubuntu> eek got to shut down
<ubuntu> keep geting a bios beep
<premier_> deathnote: apparently the whole disk, at least the partition.  fsck demanded that it be run manually, and i did, then I just pressed "y" (for yes) over and over, and it seems to have fixed it all
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: cuz i do all my downloading and mp3/video playing in linux
<unholyskorn> why the F does this not run correctly
<ubuntu> later ppl
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Yeah I want something like that, but I want the 40GB split into Windows installed, and Windows program install files (like Doom 3 Images), and then the 200GB into Swap, Kubuntu, Shared Music Drive, and then My Documents and stuff too
<deathnote> premier_: hmmm so now there are some corrupted files? could it due to your harddisk is old and having some bad sectors?
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: the tough part is deciding what you want Linux and Windows to share
<deathnote> unholyskorn: paste me the line 34 in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I t hink windows being installed is what messed up my wireless card, and also my ... something else was messed up but I forgot
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: cuz Linux can read Windows, but not vise versa
<unholyskorn> i fixed it death
<deathnote> unholyskorn: so what's the new error msg?
<premier_> deathnote: my laptop is only about 6 months old.  I think all the corrupted files are fixed... it boots anyway, and everything seems fine
<unholyskorn> its fixed
<unholyskorn> there was a wierd Y with two dots over it in the string
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: That's my hard part, but I want Windows to be able to see my documents, and the Media and Programs ones cause they are also going to be available on the network for my roommates to use, who could still install those Windows Programs
<deathnote> premier_: oic.. try hibinate again and see if same thing happens?
<deathnote> unholyskorn: huh?
<deathnote> unholyskorn: ps aux | grep adapt
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: yeah, best bet is to put your MP3s and other media on a NTFS partition then
<deathnote> unholyskorn: what u see?
<premier_> deathnote: not sure... will I risk doing it again... or making it worse?
<premier_> deathnote: btw, my usb devices seem to be preventing hibernation.  Can I disable checking on this or something?
<deathnote> unholyskorn: ps aux | grep adept i mean
<Joshooa> well this is fantastic
<Joshooa> Now my drive is too full to empty the trash
<premier_> Joshooa: lol
<Joshooa> How does that even happen?
<Joshooa> I can't delete anything, and I can't empty the trash, what now
<deathnote> premier_: its better to simulate than avoid right? hehe
<deathnote> premier_: let me try to hibernate my laptop..brb
<premier_> guess
<athlon> dang it. I asked this like an hour ago and forgot to check if anyone answered me. Let me try again.
<athlon> I deleted my kubuntu-desktop package and now cant upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10. Since I no longer have th 6.06 DVD, where can I download the dapper kubuntu-desktop deb package
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: wow, thats pretty messed up
<deathnote> premier_: are u using edgy?
<Joshooa> I feel like i'm still in Windows
<c0nv1ct> k, i think i setup my firewall right, anyone wanna see if i can DCC them ubuntu books?
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Me
<premier_> deathnote: hai, so desu ne (yes)
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: But I'm on Kopete, will that matter?
<c0nv1ct> hmm. i get an error about not being registered on freenode
<Joshooa> Me too!
<Joshooa> But I so am
<Joshooa> I don't care what it says
<Joshooa> I wish I could go to the site, register there, and then use that info here, not have to message nick about it
<c0nv1ct> well, i registered, now what, lol
<Joshooa> exactly
<c0nv1ct> try /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<c0nv1ct> it seems to just hang on 'waiting for remote users acceptance'
<posingaspopular> i think unholy got angry that he couldnt config ubuntu
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Yeah I can't msg nickserv, it doesn't do anything
<unholyskorn> arrg this is so stupid
<Joshooa> I say set unfiltered on
<Joshooa> and that's it
<posingaspopular> do /msg NickServ
<premier_> man, did deathnote destroy his computer trying to replicate my error?  Thats just asking for trouble, i think
<posingaspopular> thats it
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: It doesn't do anything
<posingaspopular> unholyskorn: you're still having problems?
<Joshooa> I mean it opens a window to him, but he wont ever respond
<posingaspopular> type 'help'
<unholyskorn> yes, im trying to get this stupid beryl to work
<unholyskorn> i installed the ati drivers using envy
<unholyskorn> i then installed xgl and such through adept
<unholyskorn> then i installed beryl
<posingaspopular> ah man you said beryl and ati.
<posingaspopular> xgl AND beryl
<posingaspopular> ?
<unholyskorn> and i run it, and the icon loads but it wont go into it
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: did that work.../
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: Did what work?
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: do /msg NickServ
<posingaspopular> then type help
<Death-Angel> Bonjour tout le monde
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: It opens a window, but nothing happens
<unholyskorn> whats wrong with xgl and beryl?
<posingaspopular> yea, type 'help'
<Joshooa> I say help
<Death-Angel> erf it's a english chan :S
<posingaspopular> ~fr
<unholyskorn> Install Beryl on Ubuntu Edgy with XGL and ATI (Automatic installation)
<posingaspopular> ~fr
<unholyskorn> says it on thier site
<posingaspopular> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Death-Angel> thx ;)
<posingaspopular> i dont touch beryl or xgl honestly
<unholyskorn> :(
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: you say help and...
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: ..../
<posingaspopular> unholyskorn: try #beryl
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: That's all that happens
<unholyskorn> noone is in there talking
<posingaspopular> or #ubuntu-effects
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: It shows me saying help, and that's it
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: who are you messaging
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: nickserv@irc.kde.org
<posingaspopular> it should be nickserv@services....
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: Oh, it's not... but if I try /msg nickserve, cause I did that once, it doesn't work and it tells me he's not there
<c0nv1ct> crap, its late, i gotta sleep, cya guys
<posingaspopular> SERV
<posingaspopular> no e
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: Same if I try adding @services
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: I know
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: My point was that he's there
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: Otherwise it would tell me he's not
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: But obviously, he's there and it's sending cause I don't get a user doesn't exist error
<posingaspopular> how are you adding a '@services'
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: I typed it in, but it still adds @irc.kde.org anyway
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: But I thought I'd give it a try
<posingaspopular> maybe one of the freenode ops can help you
<posingaspopular> that makes no sense tome
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: Well I'll just go to bed, I'm tired of this, and also of not having enough free space to delete
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: what part are you using
<posingaspopular> to connect
<Joshooa> part?
<Joshooa> You mean Kopete?  I think it may be a Kopete problem
<Joshooa> but I can message and talk with ubotu just fine
<posingaspopular> port
<posingaspopular> port
<posingaspopular> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<posingaspopular> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xnp> ! oxygen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oxygen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Simple drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (edgy), package size 3267 kB, installed size 9192 kB
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: i duno i dont use kopote
<posingaspopular> konversation forme
<posingaspopular> but night
<Joshooa> !why you're so cool
<Joshooa> heh
<unholyskorn> !bawls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bawls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joshooa> he sent me a message sa ying "I'm only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent"
<Joshooa> !seamonkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seamonkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joshooa> I love being easily entertained
<posingaspopular> !toasters
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toasters - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Joshooa> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> oppr right stdin
<Joshooa> heh
<posingaspopular> sorry
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: people get banned for doing that
<Joshooa> Ok I'm done
<Joshooa> But I did make him say he doesn't know anything about anything
<Joshooa> So, that was pretty cool
<stdin> just /msg ubotu something instead of flooding the channel :)
<Joshooa> I know, sorry
<nelly26dragon> premier_ hey what does the k mean in kde?
<posingaspopular> stdin: but he seriouslyshold know a thing or two about toasters
<posingaspopular> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<stdin> nelly26dragon: the K means "K"
<Joshooa> Kool?
<premier_> nelly26dragon: it means kiss my...
<nelly26dragon> oh thanks! Krispilicious it is
<posingaspopular> whats the name of the kde dragon?
<allan__> lol
<Joshooa> Konqi
<posingaspopular> oh k
<Joshooa> isn't it/
<nelly26dragon> 1 point for joshooa
<unholyskorn> how do i delete a file in terminal under sudo?
<Joshooa> woo!
<unholyskorn> sudo del? lol
<allan__> sudo rm.. heheh
<allan__> gtg
<posingaspopular> rm rt /filename
<posingaspopular> iirc
<Joshooa> does my point roll over till tomorrow if I go to bed now/
<nelly26dragon> sure
<nelly26dragon> as long as you barrel roll on your bed first
<Joshooa> sweet
<posingaspopular> !sleep | Joshooa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> this bot is broken... :(
<Joshooa> !abuse | posingaspopular
<ubotu> posingaspopular: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<premier_> Joshooa: for your trash problem, have you tried rm at the command line?
<allan__> im running kubuntu under VirtualBoxx
<frit`fonsday> how can i change the name displayed in a terminal ? those name -- > frit@frit-desktop:/$
<Joshooa> premier_: Nope
<allan__> its great...
<Joshooa> Man I hate it when I forget to type cd first
<unholyskorn> omg is it really 5:30 in the fing morning?
<premier_> Joshooa: figure out the name and location of a file you want to delete, and then type "rm <name of file>" at the command line
<stdin> frit`fonsday: by changing your username and hostname
<Joshooa> and it tells me I'm a directory, and I'm like, "Uh... y eah, I know! Oh, wait"
<frit`fonsday> nope unholyskorn its 11.31 am :D
<Joshooa> premier_: Working on it, I'll let you know
<unholyskorn> no its not
<frit`fonsday> :p
<nelly26dragon> unholyskorn yes it is! but it's only 2:31 here, but i love morning fings too! Lady fings with milk = yum
<premier_> Joshooa: try a file, not a directory
<unholyskorn> my sister in law is having a baby today
<frit`fonsday> stdin: where can i change it so ? kde control panel ?
<xnp> posingaspopular: what about hydrogen
<Joshooa> premier_: It seems to have worked
<posingaspopular> 4 30 all of you are crazy
<premier_> good
<nelly26dragon> yay!
<premier_> Joshooa: do you think if you delete enough, you can get your trash to work again?
<unholyskorn> my sister in law is having a baby boy today and she doesnt even got a name lol
<Joshooa> premier_: I hope
<posingaspopular> xnp: nothing i was justmessing around with thebot, but apparently hydrogen is real
<Cugel> unholy: that's no uncommon...
<Joshooa> premier_: But everything I wanted to delete is in the trash!
<Joshooa> premier_: I don't kn ow what else to delete
<premier_> Joshooa: thats a really bizarre error
<unholyskorn> well you got 9+ fing months to choose 1 thing lol
<premier_> can you navigate to your trash folder wth konqueror?
<Joshooa> premier_: Yeah, I'm not too concerned cause I plan to reinstall everything tomorrow
<unholyskorn> we had one for my daughter when she was like 3 months prego lol
<Joshooa> premier_: Um, hold on
<Cugel> Yeah in the end you just pick the first name that's on your mind.
<nelly26dragon> Joshooa are you able to burn DVDs?
<stdin> frit`fonsday: System Settings -> User Management (for the username) and System Settings -> Network Settings -> Domain Name System (for the hostname)
<posingaspopular> unholyskorn: baby sat two babies yesterday... nightmare.
<unholyskorn> heh, i have a 2 and a half year old daughter, her name is Abigail
<Joshooa> premier_: Yeah in it
<Joshooa> nelly26dragon: Yes I did before
<Joshooa> nelly26dragon: Haven't tried since this error
<frit`fonsday> k thx a lot stdin :)
<stdin> yw
<premier_> Joshooa: to the biggest file, and right click, then select "copy"
<Joshooa> nelly26dragon: But also I didn't have much luck with burning either, first it said 3.8GB was too much for my DVD, then when I finally got it, and it was verifying data, at 99.5% it failed
<premier_> Joshooa: then go to the command line, type rm, and paste
<Joshooa> premier_: ooh ok
<premier_> then delete the part that says "file://"
<Joshooa> premier_: No such file or directory
<Joshooa> premier_: Even though I am looking at it in Konquerer
<intelikey> i'm having a lot of dpkg errors installing things....   i'm having to edit the .postinst scripts to get past them...
<Cugel> intelli: what kind of errors?
<Joshooa> premier_: nvm
<Cugel> the only errors I always get are dependency problems.
<Joshooa> premier_: Did it again and it worked
<unholyskorn> WHY WHY WHY WHY THE F does programs not work 50% of the time in kubuntu
<intelikey> postinst script failed.
<Joshooa> error is still there t  hough
<posingaspopular> unholyskorn: which ones?
<posingaspopular> what version?
<posingaspopular> etc
<unholyskorn> everything
<unholyskorn> from adept manager, to beryl manager
<cpk1> how would I get wine to be run as a different user through my X session? wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ III/Frozen\ Throne.exe -opengl X:0 gets angry at me
<unholyskorn> 50% of the time they sit there with the loading icon then dissapear
<nelly26dragon> unholyskorn you have to think positively! "Good thing kubuntu runs programs 50% of the time instead of not working at all!"
<posingaspopular> unholyskorn: its most likely a bad install
<posingaspopular> that stuff happens
<Joshooa> wow
<Joshooa> So, when I do ls, what can I put after it to make it easier to read
<Joshooa> cause if I try man ls, there's not enough room on the device
<Joshooa> gzip: stdout: No space left on deviceman: command '/bin/gzip -dc /usr/share/man/man1/ls.1.gz' failed with exit status 256
<cpk1> ls -l has nice output imo
<Joshooa> I tried that, it looked the same to me
<Joshooa> oh no I see it now with the window maximize
<Joshooa> d
<intelikey> Joshooa what do you mean "easier to read" ?
<Joshooa> intelikey: nvm i got it
<Joshooa> Okay, so I deleted EVERYTHING but one thing I can't figure out how to type right, with rm, still have error, still can't man anything
<posingaspopular> blackflag: sorry to bother you, dig the nick though
<unholyskorn> good thing 50%?
<unholyskorn> ill just go back to windows if thats the case
<intelikey> Joshooa /tmp full ?
<unholyskorn> ive never had a distro run like such crap
<unholyskorn> hell im thinkin about goin back to suse if this is how this thing runs lol
<intelikey> or /var/cache/man full ?
<nelly26dragon> unholyskorn anything as long as it isn't mac
<intelikey> or M$
<Joshooa> intelikey: I don't know how do I check
<intelikey> Joshooa df -h
<Joshooa> how do I see what's in my root folder with Konqueror
<intelikey> are any of the mounted devices more than 90% used up ?
<intelikey> Joshooa you "show hidden files"
<nelly26dragon> how much space do you have left on your hard drive anyways joshooa?
<intelikey> in konq's menus
<Joshooa> that doesn't show tmp or var in terminal
<Joshooa> just my /dev/hda2             7.4G  7.4G     0 100% /
<Joshooa> intelikey: Thnx
<intelikey> yeah it shows / and both may be on /
<premier_> besides kubuntu are there any distros that are particularly "good" ie they dont give the user a lot of trouble or break all the time?
<Joshooa> intelikey: That's so funny, cause I had that on to get to my trash, then re hid them when I was done
<intelikey> ok that's the problem.   what did you copy there ?
<premier_> Joshooa: your hard drive is very small.  Is it an old computer?
<Joshooa> ubuntu was more stable for me, but not as pretty
<intelikey> Joshooa how did you fill up / ?
<Joshooa> intelikey: Nothing, I tried deleting a DVD image and some video clips that were on my desktop, they moved to the trash, and then that's where my problem came from
<Joshooa> intelikey: I was almost full, so I copied those to my other computer, then sent to trash, went to empty trash, and now I'm here
<Joshooa> intelikey: But I've already went into ttrash and rm all of those, and then shift+del the last one
<intelikey> Joshooa and you don't have a seperate /home partition i see...    empty the trash.
<Joshooa> intelikey: You didn't see this whole problem did you?
<intelikey> no
<Joshooa> intelikey: That IS the problem, it wont let me empty the trash, cause I don't have enough room
<intelikey> just came in.
<nelly26dragon> joshooa are u not able to restore then delete without putting it in the trash?
<Joshooa> no
<Joshooa> no opion to restore, if I open trash, now it's empty cause I manually rm everything, but my drive is still 100% full
<intelikey> Joshooa ok.   in the konsole   sudo rm -r ~/local/trash        "if that's the correct address"
<xnp> anybody know about the program linux multimedia studio
<Joshooa> well it seemed to rm, but, stil 100% full
<intelikey> didn't you have like 200g of space ?
<Joshooa> On my other drive
<Joshooa> right now I'm running off an 8GB partition in my 40 GB HD
<Joshooa> Cause I was testing out Kubuntu
<Joshooa> But tomorrow I should be re-installed with much more space
<intelikey> ok.
<Joshooa> Still not sure If I'll have windows or not
<rappie> 
<nelly26dragon> keep windows for backup
<Joshooa> But then I have to do more partitions!
<Joshooa> But I may, that is my original thought
<Joshooa> Backup, cause I know how to use it, and to play games in
<nelly26dragon> you never know when you'll need to jump through the windows for emergency purposes
<Joshooa> Plus, I've collected a lot of software over the years, and being in dial up that whole time, I'd hate to just delete all my programs and stuff I have for windows
<premier_> Joshooa: if you have the money, you should by an external hard drive, then backup windows onto it and start using linux
<nelly26dragon> very true
<nelly26dragon> very yes
<Joshooa> premier_: I don't
<premier_> zannen desu ne
<intelikey> Joshooa you might sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop     *that will dump you into a console, don't panic! *    login and sudo rm what ever trash there is clean out /tmp   sudo rm -r /tmp/*  and   sudo rm -r /tmp/.???*   then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start   see if it fixes it.
<nelly26dragon> btw i'm not sure if you SHOULD really be trying to keep system files for 2 Operating systems on that 40 gig hard drive
<nelly26dragon> that'll take up too much space
<nelly26dragon> especially the windows stuff
<Joshooa> premier_: What I want to do, is take my 40GB, install WIndows on it, and copy over all the Windows related software, then partition my 200GB into Swap, Kubuntu, Shared Media, and Documents drives
<intelikey> might clean out ~/.kde/*/cache too
<Joshooa> intelikey: Will do, brb
<Joshooa> wait
<Joshooa> should I write all this down before I do this?
<posingaspopular> yes
<posingaspopular> !
<intelikey> when you issue the kdm stop command you will be killing X and everything in it
<Joshooa> Okay
<ForgeAus> hey inteli :)
<Joshooa> Problem with that
<intelikey> ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> you'll be glad to know I'm in kubuntu chatting to you now :)
<Joshooa> I don't think I can get back online if I do th at, cause I don't think my wireless card setting will hold, cause they never do
<ForgeAus> (not like XP yesterday)
<Joshooa> Way to go Forge!
<Joshooa> Not sure what's going on, but not in XP = Good
<intelikey> Joshooa it's not a reboot.
<Joshooa> intelikey: I still don't want to risk it, plus I am copying files over my network right now
<intelikey> well that would be broken.
<Joshooa> Yeah
<intelikey> but i don't think you would loose connectivity.
<Joshooa> Also
<Joshooa> I can't even delete files off of my hdb1
<intelikey> you would break the dl.    or  ul  which ever it is.
<Joshooa> ul
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: permissions
<Joshooa> Taking everything off my computer so that tomorrow I can erase all my hard drives
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: It wont let me change permissions, I can change the drop down menu, but when I hit okay, it tells me no
<posingaspopular> Joshooa: computers are crazy...
<Joshooa> posingaspopular: Yeah
<Joshooa> Is there a way I can get GPart to boot off my USB and then put that in, and then boot up, and use it to format both drives into all the partitions I want?
<intelikey> yeah.  it's weird.  they call it "deleting"   when you click and "move to trash"  but what it does is makes two copies on the hd and they call that deleting.... heh
<posingaspopular> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Joshooa> and THEN do my installs, without having to do the partitioning during Windows/Kubuntu install?
<Lynoure> Joshooa: there is a gpart livecd. Maybe that could be tweaked to run off usb drive, too.
<Joshooa> Lynoure: I think so, I read something about it, but not  how to or anything, but I believe there is
<Lynoure> Joshooa: but it does fit on a business card cdrom, so that's quite tiny too
<Joshooa> Lynoure: Although I can't use my hard drive to get any files so I don't know what I'll do about that
<intelikey> Joshooa nope.  the gui installer insists on formating the / or it wont install
<intelikey> sick i know, but imo the whole gui installer is sick.
<Joshooa> intelikey: You don't have to format
<intelikey> on the live CD ?
<intelikey> yeah you have to format /
<Joshooa> intelikey: Someone on a forum was trying to do an install and didn't want to format, he didn't
<Joshooa> intelikey: Although, I am both new and not positive I know what he's talking about, so I'll just believe you
<intelikey> unless they changed it between dapper and edgy you do.
<Joshooa> intelikey: He was trying to dual install 5.1 and 6.1
<Joshooa> intelikey: I remember that much
<Joshooa> intelikey: And he asked, "If I choose format drive, will it erase everything?"
<intelikey> 5.10 and 6.10 ?
<Joshooa> intelikey: Uh...  yeah
<intelikey> the numbers are year.month
<Joshooa> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> so 6.06 is the same as 6.6  but 6.10 != 6.1
<intelikey> see the differance ?
<Joshooa> I see, but now I'm not sure what versions he was talking about
<Joshooa> I know it was 5.# and 6.#
<intelikey> anyway.  if you use the liveCD and don't let it format /    on the 6.6 live CD it won't work.   the 6.10 may have changed.
<intelikey> liveCD installer came out in 6.6 so before that it's all cli installer   well ncurses text mode.
<intelikey> like the "laternate install cd"
<Joshooa> Yeah, I couldn't understand why he didn't want to, because from what I understood, it would make them both use the same root and home files, I think
<Joshooa> Again though, too new to be sure
<Joshooa> Well I really should be in bed, I have an interview in 8 h ours
<intelikey> could be what he thought he wanted but i can assure you that installing two versions on one root will cause lots of problems.
<Joshooa> whoa
<Joshooa> wait
<Joshooa> I thought it would too
<Joshooa> So
<Joshooa> i was closing windows getting ready to go to bed, and I have GParted open
<intelikey> many files overwriten and some having dependancies that nothing ever uses anymore.... configs that are not over writen are dubbled....
<Joshooa> and it says...  /dev/hda2 is ext3, blah blah blah, Size 7.48GB, Used 4.47GB, Unused 3.93GB, how in the world
<Joshooa> and that free space would match up to the dvd I deleted
<Joshooa> roughly
<intelikey> that's what i was trying to tell you.  closing the gui will probably release the space.    and restarting it would then have all kinds of free room
<Joshooa> Well, I'll get to it tomorrow
<Joshooa> After I get everything copied over
<intelikey> but rming anything in trash while it was down was a precaution i was adding.   and hoping that my guess was right on konq reporting incorrectly.
<Joshooa> cause i don't want to risk breaking my wireless connection, just so I can fix it to copy a few more things to reformat
<Joshooa> I just don't get how it got so full
<intelikey> ok.   did you close konqueror  and in the konsole do   df -h again   that might be all it needs...
* intelikey doubts that one.
<Joshooa> nope still 100% used
<intelikey> yeah.  well tomarrow then.
<Joshooa> but is 2.6.12-10 My kernel version?
<Joshooa> -generic
<intelikey> could be.  but that's not new.
<intelikey> uname -r
<intelikey> uname -r   <<< displays kernel version
<intelikey> for the running kernel.
<intelikey> ls /lib/modules  can show all installed versions.
<Joshooa> well then yes it is my kernel
<Joshooa> what is the new kernel
<Joshooa> That's the one I got when I downloaded Ubuntu
<Joshooa> ls /lib/modules
<Joshooa> ha, sorry
<Joshooa> wrong window
<Joshooa> it's on top so I thought it was selected
<intelikey> on edgy... 2.6.17-something....
<oem> how do i open or install an Rpm format program?
<Joshooa> whoops
<Joshooa> I meant 17
<Joshooa> 2.6.17-10-generic  2.6.17-11-generic
<Joshooa> That's what I got
<intelikey> on dapper 2.6.15-28
<Joshooa> I thought 11 was beta though
<Joshooa> right?
<intelikey> beta  no.
<Joshooa> I thought odd numbered ones were beta and u nstable
<intelikey> no second digit only.
<waylandbill> no. the 11 is the package release number.
<intelikey> kernel versioning.   second digit odd unstable testing   even stable production.
<oem> um hello?
<cpk1> oem: alien, but you should try to find a deb first
<intelikey> all other number irrelivent to that fact.
<oem> deb?
<waylandbill> debian package
<intelikey> oem what's the package name ?
<oem> hmm ok can i ask what progrma has the rpm extension?
<waylandbill> and preferably an ubuntu deb package with priority to any other deb
<waylandbill> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<flaccid> programs don't have an rpm extension, hopefuly
<Joshooa> So, should I be running 2.6.17-11 instead? And how can I tell if i have the most up to date one?
<Joshooa> I booted up under 11 once, but then all my settings were gone and I thought it was beta so I went back to 10
<cpk1> Joshooa: uname -a will tell you kernel info
<Joshooa> uname -a
<Joshooa> dammit
<Joshooa> freaking window on top keeps confusing me
<Cugel> uname -r
<Cugel> Both work.
<Joshooa> -a seems to have more info
<Joshooa> not really useful to my newbie eyes persay, but more
<flaccid> a is for all
<waylandbill> Joshooa: installing "linux-generic" will make you have the newest one when ubuntu releases the newest one, /if/ that's what you want to do.
<Joshooa> heh
<intelikey> Joshooa to always have the newest release for your installation enable security and updates repos and run sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     that will by default always install the newest kernel for your system.
<Joshooa> why wouldn't I want the latest one though?
<flaccid> if you don't know, you probably don't need
<waylandbill> that is the default behavior I beleive
<intelikey> !commonsense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Joshooa> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> see ubotu   ^
<Joshooa> I saw
<Joshooa> I only want the latest stable versions though
<Cugel> I'd wait for the Feisty final release -- and then wait for a week or two to see if there are real complaints.
<intelikey> lsb-release -a
<flaccid> lsb_
<intelikey> Joshooa then the update & security repos are for you.
<intelikey> flaccid is it underscore ?
<Joshooa> yes _
<Joshooa> no -
<intelikey> i haven't seen that script in so long...
<flaccid> i think
<Joshooa> Well I'll learn more of what I want later
<Joshooa> Right now, I'm willing to try anything, cause I'm going to format and reinstall anyway, so, worst case scenario, I have to reformat and reinstall
<flaccid> you can upgrade the kernel if you want basically
<intelikey> ah it is underscore
<Joshooa> I figure at least I'll try and learn some commands and get used to Linux a little more first, and after I feel stable I wont be so willing to do anything
<flaccid> well dist-upgrade is latest stable so thats cool
<flaccid> if you are on a stable release
<flaccid> iirc?
<intelikey> heh there's why i havent see the script in so long....  http://pastebin.ca/386114
<waylandbill> Joshooa: you may try something like linuxbasics.org. That gives pretty good fundamentals to many commands.
<flaccid> nice intelikey
<intelikey> i think the /etc/lsb_release having only one word in it caused that
<Joshooa> thank waylandbill
<intelikey> cat /etc/lsb-release
<intelikey> none
<intelikey> that's where i got the dash i guess...
<berkes> Can anyone tell me what the best practice would be to allow more users then just the "admins" to connect to wireless networks?
<Joshooa> Hmm, well I can delete off my roommates window's drive
<berkes> I use Wireless Assistent (wlassistent), and fiddled a bit with /etc/sudoers but w/o success
<intelikey> lol Joshooa of course you can.  it's M$ you can delete the whole system....
<Joshooa> intelikey: I don't want to do that, my stuff is on there now
<intelikey> berkes what's the command to connect ?   you can add it to sudoers.  i'll show you.
<Joshooa> what is M$ th ough?
<berkes> wlassistant is a gui tool around ifup/iwscan/iwconfig
<intelikey> add a line like this; ALL ALL=(ALL) ALL:/usr/bin/wlassistant
<Tm_T> Joshooa: Some M-cash or something, No idea.
<waylandbill> %wireless ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/wlassistant     should do it.
<berkes> intelikey: will try. Sec.
<intelikey> should let anyone run wlassistant  but giving them right to do nothing else.
<waylandbill> or like intellikey's suggestion too
<intelikey> berkes and check the path.   which wlassistant
<berkes> yea.
<intelikey> waylandbill making a wireless group would be more involved... but probably safer.
<berkes> intelikey: would it not be better to make a group'?
<Joshooa> I'm so glad I just checked what files I wanted there, cut it down from copying 30GB to 3
<waylandbill> berkes: yes, but it is another few steps.
<berkes> oh heh, I am repeating what you said :)
<intelikey> berkes is you want to restrict the access yes.  if you want to give free access to all to that app then no.
<dystopianray> what script/program is handling the mute button on a laptop? It's muting 'Master' but I want it to mute 'PCM'
<intelikey> it all depends on what you want to cause.
<Joshooa> ok bye all thanks for your help, I'm sure I'll want more tomorrow!
<Joshooa> er, today!
<intelikey> dystopianray idk it might be a khotkey
<dystopianray> intelikey: ah no it's /etc/acpi/mutebtn.sh
<dystopianray> where is acpi_fakekey's behaviour defined?
<intelikey> acpi hmmm nice.
<berkes> dystopianray: afaiks its a setting in kmix
<intelikey> . /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants
<intelikey> acpi_fakekey $KEY_MUTE
<intelikey> it's sourcing /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants
<intelikey> so look there.
<dystopianray> berkes_: no it's not
<dystopianray> intelikey: all that does is give $KEY_MUTE the value of 113, I want to know what is reacting to acpi_fakekey $KEY_MUTE
<berkes> right, I thought you were referring to the mute on the little speaker in the systray. Sorry :)
<intelikey> KEY_MUTE=113
<leon_> holasss
<dystopianray> intelikey: yes I know, but what is happening after acpi_fakekey is run?
<intelikey> acpi_fakekey is the app.      man it.    /usr/bin/acpi_fakekey
<intelikey> assuming there is a man page.
<dystopianray> intelikey: there is no man page, it seems to send a fake acpi event that is caught by something else which then mutes the soundcard
<waylandbill> dystopianray: you could probably tell from acpi_fakekey's source what it does.
<intelikey> i would probably just remap that key and use the kde hotkey editor to set the mute button to mute the pcm  if i was trying to get to that point.  but i'm more of a work around guy than a "fixer" i guess.
* intelikey figures no reason to reinvent the square wheel
<intelikey> "if it's not broke, don't fix it"     " if it's broke, move it over and start fixing something else; cause that's probably how it got broke"
<waylandbill> :)
<dystopianray> hrrm, well i'll just replace the acpi_fakekey call with one to amixer
<intelikey> oooops.  now i have a thousand broken packages half installed....    tried installing  gnome   that seems to have been a bad idea.
* intelikey scoots gnome over and starts fixing dpkg now.
<dystopianray> ah, it's not acpi_fakekey that handles it, something else is
<ben__> has anyone here got a hp dvXXXX notebook?
<ben__> I am wondering if the latest stable alsa drivers will activate the headphone jacks
<intelikey> anyone want to see my error ?
<intelikey> it's a dandy.
<_eMaX_> yo all
<_eMaX_> ne1 has problems w/ flash player 9?
<Lynoure> intelikey: hmm, what did you do?
<intelikey> Lynoure you want a pastbin url or a dcc file of the error ?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> http://pastebin.us/?dl=16383
<Lynoure> intelikey: I don't do dcc.
<intelikey> Lynoure anyway i told apt to install   gnome
<intelikey> got that out of it :)
<intelikey> yeee haa
<Lynoure> intelikey: interesting, reported it? it is a bug, imo.
<intelikey> nah i probably don't have one of the deps that the first failing script expected.   and that's not a big deal i may install ubuntu-base and see if it fixes it.
<Ace2016> Hi all
<intelikey> actually ubuntu-base and ubuntu-minimal
<intelikey> however i do agree that the packages should depend on what ever they depend on.  not just assume that it's there.
<_eMaX_> is there a way to downgrade from flash9 to flash7
<intelikey> like bash for instance   assuming that bash is on every system is dumb with a big D
<intelikey> and yes all the things that depend on bash rather than sh just assume that you have bash installed they don't add it as a dep.
<intelikey> _eMaX_ there is always a way.   uninstalling flash and then manually installing the .deb of the other version     i think there is a .deb...
<intelikey> well i have apt going my way again.... if it don't puke more errors than one can shake a stick at....
<berkes> adding wlassistant to /etc sudoers did not help me much. I am now getting errors from "Xlib" about not being able to connect to the xserver
<berkes> Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
<berkes> and running wlassinstant wrapped in kdesu does not help either, kdesu does not seem to use sodoers.
<berkes> any hints on how to allow other users to connect to Teh Intarweb? I can hardly beleive I am the first one to run into this.
<waylandbill> berkes: are you running on display 1.0 or 0.0?
<berkes> 1.0
<berkes> its the second x session.
<waylandbill> right. ok.
<berkes> what is the best way to find that out, though? I spent quite some time hunting for it just now.
<waylandbill> 'set | grep DISPLAY'  possibly
<kubunturf> hello !
<odb|fidel_> lo
<odb|fidel_> is the latest kubuntu DVD iso similar to ubuntu release ? so i can boot as live cd/dvd and then install it if i want it ?
<odb|fidel_> or is it a install medium only ?
<berkes> waylandbill: would a badly coded KDE app run into trouble when it does not run on 0.0 ?
<odb|fidel_> without live-cd/dvd function
<waylandbill> odb|fidel_: yes. it's live.
<odb|fidel_> thank you very much waylandbill
<eeos> I would like to see the list of the processes at bootstrap, with their status. is that possible in ubuntu? I only see the logo ad the loading bar.
<odb|fidel_> have a nice day. good bye
<waylandbill> berkes: I wouldn't think so. most are going to use display variable.
<berkes> kay.
<waylandbill> eeos: try taking off 'quiet' and 'splash' from boot line.
<eeos> waylandbill thanks a lot, I will try!
<waylandbill> eeos: there's no satisfaction gaurantee. That's a best guess. :-)
<eeos> also, I would like the wireless connection to be disabled at startup, but not matter what I do, it is always enabled.
<eeos> :(
<waylandbill> I know blacklisting it would do that, but then I don't think you could modprobe it later.
<Frost^-> Hello.
<intelikey> ok i have a real error.   this does look like a bug.
<Frost^-> Can anyone tell me how to remove a metapackage?
<waylandbill> eeos: when you configure the wireless, tell it to not be activated at boot. Unless you mean you want the RF to not be on at boot.
<intelikey> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing udev (--configure):
<guiden> oh no
<_eMaX_> intelikey: thanks.
<intelikey> the reason it can't find 2.6.15-27-386 is because i'm running 2.6.15-28-386
<guiden> something is wrong with my xorg, I can only choose from 640x400 and 640x480 again, how do I reconfigure X?
<_eMaX_> guiden: now first thing where is your old /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<intelikey> _eMaX_ what did i do wrong this time ?
<eeos> waylandbill this is what I did. what is the RF?
<_eMaX_> intelikey: I said thanks because you referred me to uninstalling manually and installing then my own version of flash which is probably what I am going to do.
<guiden> I haven't done anything with the xorg.conf file, This just happend after I started the computer.
<intelikey> so the udev update package is buggy.
<intelikey> oh that.   welcome _eMaX_
<_eMaX_> .oO(I am not cynical _every_ time) :-)
<waylandbill> eeos: the transceiver. I'm not sure if you just want the wireless not configured or if you are looking to conserve power.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> maybe i am....
<_eMaX_> guiden: yes but where is the backup of that file :)
<intelikey> cynical or clinical or somfin
<eeos> waylandbill I want the transceiver switched off.
<guiden> oh god, there is like 10 different xorg-config files
<_eMaX_> clinical sounds bad. I sometimes get clinical when Beryl on Feisty keeps crashing my machine...
<eeos> waylandbill no matter what I do it goes on (enabled), I have to disable it manually.
<_eMaX_> guiden: then look for the last working one and try them. Therein you can configure your screen resolutions, but first I'd try to figure out whether you just accidentally now have replaced your working one.
<_eMaX_> guiden: no need to reboot the computer. Just copy over any of the files to xorg.conf then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X
<intelikey> yeah.  well having dpkg errors for two days will make you clinical too
<guiden> _eMax_:ok, well, something is wrong with my keyboard, can you do a pipe sign
<_eMaX_> yes of course. Here is one for you to copy paste |
<guiden> thanks
<intelikey> oh i know what it's doing now. it's building a new initramfs for a kernel i don't have.... that's the bug in "udev"  ha
<intelikey> does gnome have to have  hald  to run ?
<nicola> #italia
<intelikey> i know wrong channel.   ok.
<guiden> _eMaX_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9225/ Which one should I get is the original one?
<guiden> which is
<waylandbill> eeos: make an init-script that calls rmmod for your wireless card's module.
<waylandbill> eeos: that should turn off the transceiver. You'll need to modprobe later to re-enable.
<eeos> waylandbill thanks. and to switch it off (not configured)? because even when I set do not start at boot, it still configures it
<waylandbill> eeos: it won't be configured after you rmmod it's module.
<waylandbill> eeos: i.e. it will no longer appear in ifconfig
<eeos> waylandbill thanks. and if i want it to appear in ifconfig, and to be disabled?
<waylandbill> eeos: you modprobe it, but make sure in /etc/interfaces it doesn't have the word "auto"
<eeos> do not have the file /etc/interfaces
<waylandbill> eeos: /etc/network/interfaces
<eeos> there is a line for iface ra0 inet dhcp
<eeos>         wireless-mode managed
<eeos>         wireless-essid any
<eeos> but how the syntax of this file? I do not have any manual page for it.
<waylandbill> is there "auto ra0" ?
<eeos> no
<waylandbill> hmm. I thought auto is needed to bring it up automatically.
<waylandbill> otherwise, you'd have to run if-up on it to bring it up.
<berkes_> http://www.degredo.net/ lol
<eeos> it is not there. it is ery, very frustrating. :(
<waylandbill> eeos: well, I'd try rmmod and modprobe. Maybe you'll be lucky and modprobing will not configure it.
<eeos> berkes_ very funny :D
<eeos> waylandbill thanks, I will try!
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> what is the difference between the normal install and the alternate?
<Russel> cd version
<emonkey> normal is a Live CD with graphical install, alternate is a textbased install version with additional install possiblieties
<Russel> ok then: textbase for president! :)
<Brazil4Linux> How I can remove the "Switch User" option from Kicker
<eeos> how do you enable backports repository? I want to see if the next kernel is better at handling this problem.
<equipo12> hello
<equipo12> hay algien hay
<eilker> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eeos> !backport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eeos> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<eilker> suddenly i have no sound in pc....
<eeos> eilker I did not take it! :P
<eeos> eilker what is your card?
<eilker> eeos: i solved it now, thanx :)
<eilker> it was some kmixer problem
<eeos> eilker ok
<eilker> eeos: i have another problem, after upgrading to edgy, i cant get login screen
<smile> hello world
<smile> I need a small help
<eilker> hello space :P
<eilker> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<smile> I want remove a broken pack !!
<eilker> i think u can use aptitude
<eilker> which package ?
<eeos> eilker sorry? could you explain?
<eilker> eeos: ubuntu 6.10 , 2.6.17-11-386 my kernel, xserver 7.1.1, and i have intel i810 1:1.6.5 ,this may conflict ? i cant get login screen,(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (0),(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module requirement mismatch, 0),(EE) No drivers available.Fatal server error:no screens found //but i even use aixgl, i have 3d beryl at the moment.
<eilker> *kubuntu
<Lil99> Is there a bootloader that is faster than grub or lilo ?
<Lil99>  Is there a bootloader that is faster than grub or lilo ?
<apokryphos> the bootloader isn't slow; the BIOS setups are
<eeos> eilker try to clen things out, for example uninstall beryl and company and restart. but it really looks like an incompatibility between the kernel and the module.
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea where i can get additional GTK styles for KDE?
<Lil99> thanks
<eilker> eeos: yes u r right, there is incompability, but how to solve it at all ? i mean that do we have more things to do, except of uninstalling beeryl ?
<eeos> eilker I would go for that first of all.
<eeos> I have to go, be back in afternoon.
<eilker> eeos: even evening here, take care :D
<eeos> enjoy your meal, whoever is going to have lunch break :)
<eeos> eilker :)
<ComputerHermit> GM people
<blue|palm> help: I left my kubuntu pc on last night while it was downloading a torrent, and at about 3:pm today i tried to resume using it but kde froze. I then reset my x server with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE and now i cant login using kdm anymore. kdm starts and I can enter my username and password, but when i hit enter the screen goes black and kdm just restarts
<bustanil> hi all
<jryhiggins> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HymnToLife> jryhiggins, if searching factoids for yourself, please ask the bot in private so you don't flood the channet :)
<HymnToLife> channel*
<jryhiggins> ok sorrry
<jryhiggins> still green here
* Lamington|away is back.
<Ash-Fox> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<helena> How do i insert special characters in kmail's emails?
<pansenmann> hi folks
<Lamington> helena: maybe someone in #kontact can answer
<helena> sweet thnx!
<Lamington> np
<pansenmann> i have big trouble getting wifi with wpa2 working, i tried everything that i found in several howtos (even non-gentoo ones) but when i run wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf i always get the error : WPA: Unsupported AES-WRAP len 76
<pansenmann> does anybody know what this message means?
<guiden> I got two panels but I can only configure one..
<ckd> greetings
<ckd> everybody know, where I can get x86/glibc-2.5 ?
<BluesKaj> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<radius> !dst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ckd> nobody know this ?
<ckd> I want install crossover office
<ckd> !Help
<ckd> !help
<ckd> !facts
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about facts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vamp898> does anyone of you know a programm to decode mp4 or xVid to MPEG1 or 2 ???
<Vamp898> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vamp898> something like Avidemux
<BenjaminB_> does anyone know of a tool to create soundboards? soundboards as in "a gui to play different sounds with a one-button-click"
<BenjaminB_> something like what a icehockey announcer has in front of him to play different jingles
<Ash-Fox> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ash-Fox> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<n8k99> BenjaminB_:  try terminatorX
<BenjaminB_> ah thx
<n8k99> you might be able to get that sort of behavior
<guiden> oh god I love kubunu
<waylandbill> guiden: :)
<guiden> it's kubuntu of course! :p
<BenjaminB_> http://www.brainblog.de/mediaview/139/Vista_vs_Ubuntu <-- a little off topic, but for everybody who didn't knew it
<unholyskorn> why does my god damn beryl work but theres no acceleration at all!
<BluesKaj> ATI?
<unholyskorn> yes
<BluesKaj> unholyskorn, that' the tradeoff with ati on kubuntu
<unholyskorn> ?
<unholyskorn> so im gonna have 1-5 fps while running beryl cause i use ati and xgl?
<BluesKaj> search it on google
<BluesKaj> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unholyskorn> search what?
<unholyskorn> i have the proprietary ati driver installed by envy
<unholyskorn> that wrong?
<BluesKaj> unholyskorn, your attitude sucks but here try this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<unholyskorn> my attitude sucks?
<pr0phet> hello
<unholyskorn> hi
<pr0phet> what's up?
<sgaspar_> evolution error help!
<BluesKaj> unholyskorn, we aren't responsible if you can't describe your problem properly, ATI is a problem in Kubuntu , it's well known ...don'rt act as if it's our fault
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu have some sort of autodetect hardware?
<unholyskorn> what are you talking about?
<Ahmuck> or a program that will do autodetect?
<Ahmuck> plug the device in, and it "detects" it
<Ahmuck> like in windows
<bumzo> mount!
<geert_> I have a problem. please help. My adept will not open, it displays a messige the an other application is using this program. but i do not now how to close that.
<bumzo> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pr0phet> geert, do you have anything else open? like synaptic or any other package managers?
<bumzo> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<geert_> Now i do not and i thouht off that and coled everything
<geert_> closed i mean
<bumzo> Hi Kubuntu pple
<pr0phet> hello
<bumzo> i need help trying to have full read and acess right to an external usb hard drive (ntfs)
<BluesKaj> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<pr0phet> umm. well if everythings closed nothing should b eusing it lol, could try restarting i suppose
<BluesKaj> !pnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<geert_> I did that and mister prophet and no use thanks
<pr0phet> hm, not sure what else to tell you then, i'm still learning a lot of kubuntu myself, sorry i can't help more
<BluesKaj> bumzo , does the drive show up in 'storage media' ?
<pr0phet> bumzo..you could try http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<pr0phet> that got my windows partition mounted, i suppose it may help with usb as well
<geert_> I think that somehow i must have changed the setting?
<geert_> Wal i must try and vind asollution elsware, but thanks ol the same.
<bumzo> yes blueskaj
<bumzo> it is showing in my storage media
<bumzo> but i dont have full read and write access
<pr0phet> you mean you can read the files and everything just can't act as admin?
<BluesKaj> bumzo , right click on the drive and click the share button
<bumzo> i have blueskaj ... but i get the error message ''Could not change permissions for /media/sda1.''
<BluesKaj> bumzo, I'm assuming you did what pr0phet suggested and installed ntfs-3g ?
<bumzo> yes it is installed successfully
<BluesKaj> is it configured in fstab ?
<bumzo> how do you do that?
<mindspin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BluesKaj> it's on the same page as the install instructions
<BluesKaj> bumzo, http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<NSCAD_Nathan> anyone know if xjadeo is available as a package?
<kimmern> Hey! I was messing around with beryl last night, and on rendering options, I choose "force xgl" when i had the choice between that and "force aiglx" and "force nvidia"..which obviesly  was a stupid thing..beryl won't work, and i cant get into the beryl settings to change back..ive tried uninstall an reinstall, but still it wont work..can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> BBL, errands to do
<guiden> how do I restore the konqueror-web profile? I changed it but I can't find a default button
<bumzo> advice guiden ... switch to firefox
<chavo> kimmern, you can rm ~/.beryl-managerrc
<kimmern> chavo, and what does that do?
<chavo> It will revert beryl-manager settings to default
<guiden> I have firefox
<guiden> bumzu, I fixed it, I just had to remove the default profile that I changed, and then a new one came, with the default settings.
<bcochofel> !pt
<ubotu> pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<guiden> bumzo, but why do you want me to use firefox? Is it better do develop webpages with firefox than konqueror, I'm doing it now.
<bumzo> yup guiden
<karl> hi
<pr0phet> hello
<karl> now, i'm chatting the first time in this room... can you say me please, what this room is about?
<Sanne> hi
<Sanne> karl: it's a help channel for the Kubuntu Linux distribution
<karl> ah... ok, thanks
<Sanne> karl: also see /topic
<bcochofel> I'm having trouble w keyboard (portuguese here). works from the console without X11 but from X11 doesn't?
<karl> am i allowed to distribute ubuntu on my ftp-server?
<waylandbill> karl: I think you need to offer the source code as well.
<karl> ok
<bumzo> blueskaj
<bumzo> bumzo@Bumzo:~$ /etc/fstab
<bumzo> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<bumzo> ???
<pr0phet> try typing sudo -s and logging in as root bumzo
<Sanne> karl: you can read a bit about the licenses that apply to the various parts of ubuntu (which should also apply to kubuntu). It might help you get an idea: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing?highlight=%28distribute%29
<bumzo> bumzo@Bumzo:~$ sudo -s
<bumzo> root@Bumzo:~# /etc/fstab
<bumzo> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<bumzo> root@Bumzo:~#
<karl> thx
<The_Untiled> anyone can learn me how to install lilo?
<yamal> bumzo: /etc/fstab is a text file, not an executable. you cannot run it, just open it in an editor
<bumzo> thatnks yamal ... how do i do that?
<pr0phet> try kwrite /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Dr_willis> why do you want  lilo?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install lilo
<pr0phet> i have to say dr, lilo does look cooler lol, which is really the main reason anyone would want to use it
<The_Untiled> yes
<The_Untiled> it's for this reason :D
<The_Untiled> and because I want to try it..
<yamal> bumzo: when in kde, hit ALT+F2, and run 'kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab'
<bumzo> cnow am there
<Sanne> The_Untiled: grub can have a splash image (in case you didn't know)
<The_Untiled> o..yes??and how?
<jhutchins> lilo -R <temporary default boot> && shutdown -r now <= That's why lilo rules.
<Sanne> The_Untiled: I never tried it myself, but here's some info on that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ckd_> HELP PLEASE
<ckd_> wanna install crossover office
<jhutchins> ckd_: It's a commercial program, with commercial support.
<ckd_> but a damn ubuntu error
<ckd_> http://rafb.net/p/cwJ2nH76.html
<eilker> !KDenlive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !kdenlive
<jhutchins> ckd:  That's not a ubuntu error
<jhutchins> ckd: Contact codeweavers for support.
<Sanne> ckd: are you on 64 bit?
<ckd> yes
<ckd> jhutchins: i used it on kanotix, suse and many more, it runs all the time....
<ckd> now what a kind of error look this...?
<Ghost75> hello, anyone have any suggestions on fixing a broken adept? when i try to open it i get this: Could not open cache. The APT Database could not be opened!
<Sanne> ckd: the message suggests installing 32 bit compatibility libs. There are some for us 64 bit users, let me find those I have installed.
<bonbonthejon> !fixapt | Ghost75
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bonbonthejon> !fix apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix apt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> ckd: generally, you need to understand that 32 bit programs run on 64 bit systems, but if they need specific libs, those have to be 32 bit too.
<jhutchins> Ghost75: Sounds messed up.  How did you arrive in this situation?
<Ghost75> lol
<jhutchins> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ckd> where can get this ?
<jhutchins> But that's probably not it.
<bonbonthejon> jhutchins: thanks, thats what i was looking for
<Ghost75> well, i reinstalled kubuntu because trying to install windows messed up grub, so kubuntu installed flawlessly as always, i did all the updates and was starting to get things back to how i like it
<Sanne> ckd: please wait a moment, I'll find the most likely packages for you
<Ghost75> then i left the computer for awhile, came back and there was 1 update, so i clicked the adept notifier, entered my password and got that error
<Ghost75> tried restarting, tried apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal, but nothing would work
<ckd> Sanne: thx, i wann a install many 32bit tools like skype .etc
<Sanne> ckd: I dunno it that works, I don't have it myself, but mostly you can get it to work. Let me get oyu some packages, sec
<Ghost75> tried that command, no luck
<Ghost75> the command itself didn't give an error tho, it killed this process:   /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       5410 F.... adept_updater
<ckd> Sanne: THX a lot
<Sanne> ckd: let's start with those packages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9241/
<akrus> could someone recommend simple video editor?
<akrus> to crop a part of video
<akrus> and maybe with some simple effects
<ckd> Sanne: thx
<Jucato> !kino
<ckd> now i will take the second try
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<Sanne> ckd: I like to give you some links for help
<akrus> oh thanks :)
<jhutchins> Ghost75: Try ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Sanne> ckd: please bookmark those: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=134  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=64&titlesearch=Titles
<Sanne> ckd: tha last link has also some info on 64bit on the wiki, but some links don't apply. Use your best judgement ;)
<Ghost75> ok, no errors with that command, adept not responding now so i can't tell if it worked
<jhutchins> Ghost75: Ok, first, don't try to use adept until you get command-line apt working.
<Ghost75> ok
<jhutchins> Ghost75: Second, did the ls command find the file?
<Ghost75> this was the result of that command: -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2007-03-09 12:31 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<akrus> Jucato: wow
<akrus> Jucato: it's importing something
<akrus> Jucato: already 1gb+
<jhutchins> Ghost75: Ok, delete that file.
<akrus> 1,2gb :o
<eilker> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<akrus> 1.5g x_X
<Ghost75> delete what file?
<Ghost75> that stuff i pasted was a file? am used to recognizing more conventional filenames, lol
<Ghost75> so is there a special command to delete a file in unix command line or just DEL followed by what i pasted earlier?
<jhutchins> Ghost75: rm  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<D3vil_> Mahlzeit
<waylandbill> Ghost75: everything in linux is a file.
<Ghost75> rm: remove write-protected regular empty file `/var/lib/dpkg/lock'? y
<Ghost75> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/lock': Permission denied
<waylandbill> put a sudo before
<waylandbill> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Ghost75> ok, no error that time
<Ghost75> try apt-update in terminal now?
<waylandbill> Ghost75: if it was failing because it thought another session was running, then yes, you should be good to go
<Ghost75> i tried apt-get update in terminal and got this error: E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<waylandbill> pastebin the contents of your sources.list
<Ghost75> um...and to do that i type?
<waylandbill> kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<waylandbill> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> or whatever :P
* Jucato goes to bed
<blue|palm> does anyone have any experience with fglrx and video accelleration?
<Timsen> good night Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<waylandbill> sleep well :-P
<blue|palm> whenever i try to watch movies using the opengl driver they are extremely choppy :(
<Ghost75> hmm, lots of errors in terminal when i typed that, but it did open a text document
<waylandbill> copy the contents to a pastebin website.
<blue|palm> or can anybody tell me how to use the aticonfig --sync-video command?
<Timsen> that aren't errors Ghost75
<Ghost75> ok, pasted it under my nick Ghost75
<Ghost75> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9248/
<Ghost75> good feature to have learned today, this pastebin thing
<eilker> !klik
<ubotu> klik is a simple way to run additional software without actually installing it. For instructions and more information see http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<akrus> Jucato: kino not working :(
<akrus> Jucato: saying unable to load the file~
<eilker> akrus: i use avidemux, and now trying to install kdenlive
<blue|palm> is there any way to fix the massive blockiness around red areas when i play movies (.avi) with mplayer/xine etc.
<akrus> ok
<akrus> trying kdenlive :)
<akrus> at least imported ok
<waylandbill> Ghost75: remove the " quotes around the text on the automatix line
<eilker> akrus: do u have kdenlive installed ?
<akrus> yes
<blue|palm> is there any way to fix the massive blockiness around red areas when i play movies (.avi) with mplayer/xine etc.
<Ghost75> k, did that but i can't save the document
<eilker> akrus: did u install from source or .deb file ?
<Ghost75> i don't have write access maybe?
<akrus> eilker: .deb/synaptic :)
<waylandbill> ok. you need to re-open it with "kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list"
<eilker> akrus: i dont have it insynaptic....
<eilker> akrus: 6.10 here
<akrus> eilker: i may give you my sources.list :)
<Ghost75> hmm, for permission denied
<Sanne> waylandbill, Ghost75: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<akrus> 7.04 here
<akrus> :P
<akrus> lemme check
<eilker> oki thanx
<waylandbill> Sanne: oops. thx. :-)
<Sanne> :)
<akrus> it's trevino's repository
<akrus> for edgy
<Ghost75> k, saved
<akrus> eilker: deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/ edgy 3v1n0
<akrus> add to sources.list :)
<eilker> oki let me try :)
<akrus> a bit laggy :(
<Ghost75> now when i try apt-get update i get => Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<waylandbill> Ghost75: sudo apt-get update
<Ghost75> ooooh, looks like it's working
<waylandbill> I knew it would. ;-)
<Ghost75> so it was just commas put there from me tryin to get automatix installed, yeesh
<Ghost75> thanks so much for your help guys
<mrbrdo> hello
<mrbrdo> which sound system does Kubuntu use?
<mrbrdo> OSS or ALSA?
<Sanne> Ghost75: !automatix | Ghost75
<Sanne> !automatix | Ghost75
<ubotu> Ghost75: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ghost75> i'm gonna have to learn to get java installed on it's own instead of relying on automatix and similar scripts, it's true they can cause problems
<mrbrdo> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Sanne> Ghost75: please consider that also :)
<Ghost75> it's only java that i bother to install it for usually
<waylandbill> it's not hard to install the software without automatix
<Sanne> Ghost75: oh, java is in the repositories now
<Ghost75> pretty much everything else i can find in add/remove programs
<eilker> w: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<eilker> how can i solve that ?
<mrbrdo> Sound doesn't work in my chroot32
<mrbrdo> but alsa-base is installed i don't know what's wrong
<Sanne> Ghost75: but ok, I just wanted to make sure you know about that :)
<illissius> is there list of mirrors for feisty5 anywhere?
<eilker> akros: i had that error
<lotusleaf> eilker, for a tuxfamily.org specific question, see irc.tuxfamily.org :)
<akrus> eilker: it's warning, ignore it :)
<Ghost75> in the past i've tried to install java with adept but i am then usually unable to select the options to continue at the prompts
<lotusleaf> akrus, why ignore it?
<Ghost75> so gonna have to learn the *cringe* command-line alternative, lol
<lotusleaf> akrus, user should import a key to verify for security reasons :)
<Dr_willis> Ghost75,  thers an issue where it prints up a EULA/thing ya got to hit enter on, to say yes.. or it hangs...
<Dr_willis> Ghost75,  not noticed tht problem lately however.
<lotusleaf> eilker, the folks at irc.tuxfamily.org may kindly help you
<syraka> ciao carusi
<chuen> Hi. How easy is it to switch to Ubuntu (and then back to Kubuntu). Where can I find details?
<Ghost75> i've encountered it 2-3 times
<akrus> lotusleaf: cause i don't remember a website with a key :P
<Ghost75> this is like my 8th install of kubuntu in the past 6 months, heh. the issues are getting less and less all the time tho
<Dr_willis> chuen,  trivial - install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and the gdm  login thing has a menu you pick what one to use.
<Dr_willis> chuen,  or install ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu and kdm has a menu
<syraka> its too easy
<syraka> italiani?
<chuen> Dr_willis: you mean search for ubuntu-desktop (for example) in adept and install?
<Sanne> Ghost75: the problems of installing java is usually that you have to agree to a license that doesn't come up. There's info on the wiki for that. Want me to find it for you?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> there ya go. :) it will download a lot of stuff.
<chuen> Dr_willis: Thanks I'll give it a go.
<eilker> akrus: bad luck :D kdenlive: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.5-1) but 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<eilker> akrus: broken packages
<Ghost75> Sanne: was just googling to find the command for installing it in terminal, but any info is always welcome
<Sanne> Ghost75: sec
<waylandbill> lotusleaf: gpg --recv-key 2D6CFB44DD800CD9 && gpg --export --armor gpg --recv-key 2D6CFB44DD800CD9 | sudo apt-key add -
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<eilker> lotusleaf: r they in freenode ?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get  install sun-java5-jre
<lotusleaf> eilker, yes some of them are
<illissius> anyone know if there's a list of mirrors for feisty herd5 somewhere?
<Sanne> Dr_willis: thanks (I *still* forget the grat bot, sigh). Ghost, there you are :)
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<Ghost75> k, gonna see if i can enable the backports
<lotusleaf> eilker, the user "crafty" is one of them
<Sanne> Ghost75: if you can't we can help
<akrus> o_O
<lotusleaf> eilker, though if you see above, someone has replied to me with a solution for you :)
<eilker> lotusleaf: i cant see ?
<waylandbill> lotusleaf, eilker: sorry about that. wrong recipient
<Ghost75> i remember where to enable/disable repositories in adept manager, tho oddly now adept isn't opening since i did the update and closed it
<waylandbill> eilker: gpg --recv-key 2D6CFB44DD800CD9 && gpg --export --armor 2D6CFB44DD800CD9 | sudo apt-key add - | sudo apt-key add -
<eilker> waylandbill: thank you so much
<waylandbill> drat. drop the last apt-key add. :-)
<waylandbill> but you get the idea
<eilker> kdenlive: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.5-1) but 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed // can we do sth for it ?
<Tm_T> illissius: Mooh.
<eilker> we dont have it in repo's
<Ghost75> i can still use adept in terminal but the adept package manager doesn't seem to want to open now
<akrus> how to crop video part in kdenlive? x_X
<aliveuser> how could i mount a drive owning it by my user and not by root??
<illissius> Tm_T: Mooh?
<eilker> akrus: is 7.04 ok ? do u suggest me to upgrade ?
<Tm_T> illissius: Well, hi.
<illissius> hey.
<Tm_T> illissius: Did you try torrent? Dunno if it's any faster though.
<illissius> Tm_T: trying that too. currently, torrent is coming at 10kbish, anl.gov at 50ish
<illissius> but either way it doesn't seem i'll have anything to install within the rest of today
<akrus> eilker: looks ok :)
<akrus> eilker: at least i don't any problems except network xD
<akrus> here's the maintainer: Trevinho :)
<eilker> akrus: i dont have network, what is your vga card ? mine is intel, driver i810
<akrus> Trevinho: do you know how to use kdenlive? o_O
<akrus> eilker: nVidia GF7600 GT
<akrus> :)
<eilker> good :D
<eilker> akrus : there are tutorials at their site , http://kdenlive.sourceforge.net/tutorials.php
<akrus> oh great
<Ghost75> well, i've got to get to work, will check adept when i get home tonight and see if i can get it and java working
<Ghost75> thanks again
<eilker> akrus: do u have audacity installed ? i installed it but no text in its menu
<akrus> no
<akrus> :)
<Dr_willis> some times an app dosent get its menu entrys shown till the menus get rescaned. not sure what the deal is. thers some command that for4ces a rescan.
<Dr_willis> but i can never rember it. ;
<Tm_T> illissius: Ouch.
<dromer> hi, how can I play flv-files ?
<eagles0513875> what is a good movie format converter
<matthias> hi can i
<Dr_willis> dromer,  ive drug them to the browser befor to play them.
<matthias> damage my moniter if i
<dromer> I've tried mplayer, but I get only the sound and mplayer becomes non-responsive (with this file at least)
<fuel> dromer: vlc works
<Dr_willis> dromer,  or i think xine/mplayer/vlc may be able to play them also.
<fuel> Dr_willis: xine does not give you audio
<matthias> change the gamma from 2.0 to
<dromer> fuel: hasn't worked here ..
<matthias> 2.4
<matthias> ??
<fuel> :O
<Dr_willis> you do need the flash player installed dont ya.
<dromer> Dr_willis: I have flash9 installed yes :P
<dromer> I can't open it with firefox anyway
<Dr_willis> dromer,  i was thinking it came with a stand alone flash player.
<fuel> dromer:  why ?
<chuen> Dr_willis: Ubuntu now installed. How do I access kdm to switch - is it via command line?
<Dr_willis> but perhaps not.. :) may of been an extra package.
<Dr_willis> chuen,  kdm is the login manager you see at first login.
<dromer> fuel: I don't know why, it just doesn't play. I have VLC 0.8.4
<Dr_willis> gdm is the gnome equilivent. They both have a 'sessions' menu to pick what desktop to use
<fuel> chuen: right click desktop and choose lock current session and start a new one
<eagles0513875> what is a good movie format converter
<chuen> fuel: OK, thanks.
<HymnToLife> eagles0513875, depends which formats...
<dromer> fuel: the progression-bar (which says how far the clip is) does move, though very fast and there is no sound/screen
<eagles0513875> something that kaffine woudl recognize
<fuel> dromer: peculiar...... have you tried other flv clips ?
<chuen> Dr_willis: Thanks.
<eagles0513875> other then wmv
<dromer> at least mplayer gives back sound, though it hangs and there is no screen :P
<dromer> fuel: not yet, I just have this one atm
<lupul> hi there. does anyone know a wallet beside the one included in edgy
<fuel> dromer: try downloading some other clip
<lupul> ?
<HymnToLife> eagles0513875, so you want to convert WMV into something else ?
<HymnToLife> you're out of luck, at least in Linux
<HymnToLife> WMV is evil
<fuel> dromer: problem might be with that clip
<Dr_willis> WMV is worse then evil.
<Dr_willis> :)
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> alot of programs i use dont recognize wmv on here
<Dr_willis> ive used wine and some of the versious convertr tools.. to 'some' luck.
<dromer> fuel: I tried converting it with ffmpeg, but that didn't work
<Dr_willis> a lot depends on the codec the speficic wmv is using.
<eagles0513875> im in a fude with wine so if i dont have to use it i dont want to
<lupul> but why do you want to convert them?
<lupul> !wallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> dromer: try an another clip......
<eagles0513875> non of kubuntu progs recognize wmv
<HymnToLife> yeah, WMV is the nightmare of video encoders
<lupul> there is avifile player
<lupul> that works
<eagles0513875> what could i use to decode it then reencode it
<Dr_willis> I love the wmv codecs that install spyware.
<Dr_willis> :)
<HymnToLife> I don't even know if you can find two WMV's encoded ans muxed the same way
<eagles0513875> lolo
<dromer> lupul: is this regarding wmv or flv? :P
<HymnToLife> and*
<lupul> anyway, does anyone know another wallet?
<HymnToLife> what's wrong with KWallet ?
<waylandbill> vendor lock-in. how irritating for migrating. :-)
<eagles0513875> i think that is what he is referring to hymn
<lupul> doesn't remember my passwords
<eagles0513875> it did for me
<HymnToLife> of course it does
<Dr_willis> does forme also. :)
<lupul> once for me too
<lupul> but not anymore
<Dr_willis> since thats its job... heh..
<Dr_willis> someone stole your kwallet!
<Dr_willis> :)
<lupul> :))
<lupul> i have some long passwords and i'm tired to type them everytime
<mrbrdo> how do i enable alsa sound sequencer? i get this error: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<waylandbill> there was a problem with an older version of kwallet that it wasn't doing passwords correctly, iirc.
<eagles0513875> that is scary if thats the case cuz someone did a good job hackin ur comp lupul
<lupul> no
<lupul> it happened to me before without having a network or net
<eagles0513875> interesting
<neutraloss> is anyone here unable to change the colors in the contact list for Kopete?
<lupul> nope
<nosrednaekim> I gave up on Kopete,it was crashing beryl..
<mrbrdo> how do i enable alsa sound sequencer? i get this error: ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<ckd_> evrybody know how can skype in am64 to run ?
<ckd_> i used it with linux32
<ckd_> but
<ckd_> ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<waylandbill> nosrednaekim: opening a window can crash beryl. ;-)
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> good call
<neutraloss> I don't use Beryl atm because of xgl and xorg 7.2
<nosrednaekim> cdk, get automatix
<nosrednaekim> it'll do everything for you
<nosrednaekim> what does XXGL have problems with 7.2?
* Dr_willis pukes on automatix
<Dr_willis> :)
<Sanne> mrbrdo: search section "ALSA Sequencer" in this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<spitwise> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> automatix isn't bad for installing skype(thats what I got it for)
<faidillinger> automatix kinda sucks
<Dr_willis> i would MUCH rather see mini-scripts that do the individual tasks..
<nosrednaekim> why?
<nosrednaekim> I agree with that
<Dr_willis> that are gpl'ed and easialy fixed, and that follow common practice. :)
<Dr_willis> ive seen way too many people get stuff trashed by automatix.
<mrbrdo> Sanne: i don't have that module
<mrbrdo> Sanne: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis, I agree, using automatix to instal beryl etc would be grave mistake
<chuen> Dr_willis: When I rebooted it went straight to the Ubuntu desktop - how to I choose Kubuntu as default? I'm currently lost in an unfamiliar world :)
<mrbrdo> Sanne: but i don't have that directory for that kernel version, it's -10-generic here not -11-generic ??
<Dr_willis> chuen,  look at the  screen... see somthing that says 'sessions' ? its a MENU
<mrbrdo> Sanne: actually -10-386
<Dr_willis> chuen,  if you got it auto-logging in - you need to disable that.
<Sanne> mrbrdo: something weird going on. What kernel are you running? uname -a
<mrbrdo> Sanne: it's -11-generic.. btw this is a chroot (32bit from 64bit edgy)
<chuen> Dr_willis: Mm, can't see that menu.
<chuen> Dr_will: Not sure if it's auto-logging or not!
<Dr_willis> chuen,  you need to get to the KDM or GDM login screen.. its theres somewhere. :) if you are going straight to the 'desktop' then its auto-logging in.
<chuen> Dr_willis: OK.
<mrbrdo> i will try now to reinstall linux package
<Sanne> mrbrdo: find out which alsa modules you have by typing: modinfo snd<tab><tab>
<lupul> what about a good firewall? does anyone know some?
<waylandbill> even if it is auto-logging in, ending the session will give the menu
<Dr_willis> go to the K menu --> Switch New user --> Start New Session to see what its like. :)
<Dr_willis> is another way to 'test' it
<chuen> Dr_willis: If I try and don't like ubuntu what's the best way to uninstall it?
<Sanne> mrbrdo: look for something with "snd-seq"
<mrbrdo> Sanne: when i press tab: ls: /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic: No such file or directory
<mrbrdo> :)
<Dr_willis> Heh - the KDM default theme dosetn have text.. the little 'menu ' thing to the left of the login box is where you click to get to the sessions menu.
<Dr_willis> chuen,  you mean the ubuntu-gnome desktop? or the whole OS?
<Sanne> mrbrdo: so you don't have any modules? what does "lsmod" say (listing your loaded modules)
<waylandbill> Dr_willis: yeah. not obvious
<mrbrdo> Sanne: yes lsmod displays quite a few
<mrbrdo> but no snd_seq
<Sanne> mrbrdo: then you need to have that directory *scratches head*
<mrbrdo> Sanne: it's a chroot32
<chuen> Dr_willis: Well, it looks like I've just installed the whole OS (unless the desktop is about 550mb!)
<mrbrdo> Sanne: i am trying to reinstall the linux package now
<mrbrdo> Sanne: but it seems i am on a very slow mirror can i somehow say which mirror i want to use for apt-get
<Sanne> mrbrdo: maybe there are additional module packages?
<mrbrdo> Sanne: but i don't have any /lib/module/that kernel(-11-..) directory, it must be something wrong
<Sanne> mrbrdo: you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and put another coubntry code to the "deb" lines
<mrbrdo> ah yes i see
<waylandbill> a chroot won't have the same modules as the loaded ones necessarily.
<Sanne> waylandbill: aha. Can you help mrbrdo to get snd_seq (alsa sequencer module)?
<nuxil> hi all
<chuen> Dr_willis: Still can find kdm or gdm login screen or session menu :(
<nuxil> does anyone know if theres a pkg kicker kickoff for edgy amd 64 ?
<waylandbill> unfortunately, I've neve worked with sound sequencer so I knoow nothing abouut it.
<Sanne> waylandbill: ok
<waylandbill> nuxil: there is, but not in official repos
<nuxil> waylandbill, where
<nuxil> +
<nuxil> ?
<nuxil> can you gimme the repo ?
<nuxil> !kickoff amd64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kickoff amd64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill> nuxil: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Kickoff-KDE-Menu-in-Kubuntu-Ubuntu-46601.shtml
<nuxil> ok .. thanks
<Sanne> mrbrdo: when I look for the file snd-seq.ko (the actual name of the module file) on packages.ubuntu.com in "Search contents of packages", to see which packages provide that file, I get this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=snd-seq.ko&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<nuxil> waylandbill, erm.. thats for i386
<nuxil> i need for amd64
<waylandbill> nuxil: if someone made an 86 version, there's probably a 64 one out there some where.
<Sanne> mrbrdo: I don't see your kernel in that list...
<mrbrdo> Sanne: yes i think it has something to do with me using the newer nvidia drivers
<nuxil> sure.. i been trying to google.. but come up empty
<mrbrdo> Sanne: i am downloading the new packages i'll see how that works out.. else i have to switch to the official kernel i guess
<Dr_willis> odd.. my linux box just went 'bam!' black screen...
<Dr_willis> this pc is getting old and flakey. :(
<Sanne> mrbrdo: might be. Isn't your kernel the official 2.6.17-11-generic from ubuntu?
<Sanne> mrbrdo: because I don't see how the nvidia modules should interfere with the sound modules, in case they are present, that is.
<Okapi> hello to all
<Okapi> I can not get dosemu runs. Anyone can help?
<maelcum_> Dr_willis: if your board is 3-4 years old, you might have the "capacitor plague".
<fuel> how do i play bin files ? is it possible to play directly or if not how do i mount it?? (virtually)
<oem> is there a cursive Font i can dowlad to use in Kubuntu?
<waylandbill> fuel: there's software to convert bin/cue to iso.
<Dr_willis> maelcum_,  yep..  noticing about once a week it flakes out on me.
<Dr_willis> oem,  check the package manager - thers lots of fonts not installed by default
<oem> okk
<fuel> mstcorefonts!
<fuel> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<fuel> !msttcorefonts > oem
<nuxil> hmm.. i found a "kicker-kickoff_kubuntu-kicker-46.deb" but what is a 46 ?
<AMSmith42> Does Kubuntu not have a server version?
<maelcum_> Dr_willis: you might want to google for "capacitor plague" and repair it yourself if a new board plus the other stuff like cpu is too expensive.
<Dr_willis> maelcum_,  its all  cheap. :)
<Dr_willis> couldbe the 7 hard drives i got in it...
<waylandbill> nuxil: google defines it as six more than forty. ;-P
<Dextron45> How can I replace Edgy's Power Manager with Kpowersave?
<sylvain_> Hi all I'm sorry but I'm french and I don't speak english... they are a french here ?
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nuxil> waylandbill, lol
<sylvain_> thanks :)
<mzanfardino> I'm running kubuntu edgy with firefox 2.0 and thunderbird 1.5.  I have defined firefox as my default web browser, yet when I click a hyperlink in an email Konqueror opens, not firefox.  any idea how I can change this behavior?
<bentob0x> how can I know my KDE version?
<nuxil> waylandbill, , i dont speed espaniol.. so i dont know what this site says, http://69.60.114.106/www.kubuntu-es.org/public_html/?q=node/837
<nuxil> but thers a 28 and 46 deb
<Ayabara> is gwenview the default image viewer for kubuntu?
<chavo> bentob0x, kde-config --version or Help -> About in any KDE app
<bentob0x> is 3.5.5 the latest one?
<waylandbill> nuxil: google.com has a link 'language tools' that you can use to convert foreign pages.
<maelcum_> bentob0x: 3.5.6
<bentob0x> (thx chavo btw :)
<chavo> bentob0x, no 3.5.6 is out
<Ayabara> how can I make kubuntu not display the ~ backup files?
<waylandbill> nuxil: the 28 means 28x28 and the 46 is 46x46.
<nuxil> ahh icon size
<maelcum_> bentob0x: repository is at "http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main"
<Dextron45> No one knows how to replace KDE Power MAnager with Kpowersave?
<chavo> that's for edgy only tho
<Sanne> AMSmith42: seems that there's no Kubuntu server version, but since those versions don't focus on desktop use anyway, you could use the ubuntu server version. Maybe the Kubuntu alternate cd has a server boot option to install a minimal system, though (I'm not sure here).
<nick_> I have a ?
<waylandbill> nuxil: looks like short of building from source, you may have to wait.
<chavo> the server doesn't have Kubuntu versio because there's no desktop installed
<mortici> is there any reason as to why my windows partition, that i mount through fstab is ROOT only, i can not access it through regular users?
<nick_> I am new to linux and am wondering how to install downloaded programs
<chavo> and yes the alternate CD does have a "Command line" install
<hole> hello how do i mount a usb cd burner?
<hole> it isn't showing in places
<nuxil> waylandbill, i think so too..
<Ayabara> is it possible to make kmix use more volume levels when I press volume up/down on my keyboard?
<Dr_willis> nick_,  you RARELy just 'download' programs. You use thepackage manager to download/install them
<Dr_willis> nick_,  if you find some spefific program not in the repos. (like puzzle pirates) then each program may have its own method of getting installed properly
<Industria1> hi, is here space to state a problem ?
<Malph> two nights ago i finally figured out why the Kubuntu liveCD wasn't working for me.  I have an SLI motherboard and while I was getting all the boot information and loading screens the actual liveCD desktop was defaulting to the other graphics card.  Is anyone aware if this is a known issue?
<nick_> ok
<AMSmith42> Sanne: Thank you very much. I looked and found that I will probably be installing Ubuntu server and then installing the KDE desktop. My aim is to use the LTSP.
<Alumin> Industria1: yes
<mzanfardino> I'm interested in upgrading KDE from 3.5.5. to 3.5.6.  I've added to my sources.list file "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main" however, when I run apt-get update I get the following error: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<nick_> so I downloaded firefox and need to get it running what do I do
<Sanne> AMSmith42: yes, you can do that. It can be that I just can find the kubuntu server edition, though, I didn't look long :). And what is LTSP?
<Alumin> nick_: "apt-get install firefox"?
<Industria1> okay, so today i dowloaded the Kbuntu DVD ;
<Industria1> while installing  the DVD was not able to install the basic system ... so  i checked the DVD checksum via the MENU point , check DVD , .... it failed ....   so the DVD is worthless ?
<Gizmo48> POSSIBLE EASY ONE?--->   Just installed Thunderbird mail, was browsing with Firefox and came across a page that had a mailto, clicked it, and Thunderbird dir NOT launch... Anyone know what I did/didnt do?
<Alumin> does anyone have an opinion on which MTA to install for a desktop system?  I'm deciding between postfix and exim
<AMSmith42> sanne: No, I don't think there is a Kubuntu-specific server distro. LTSP = Linux Terminal Server Project.
<Alumin> Gizmo48: what did launch?
<Malph> Alumin:  I like postfix myself and there are a lot of ubuntu postfix tutorials available
<Ayabara> anyone? can I increase # of volume levels in kubuntu (when usinig vol up/dn on mye laptop)
<Alumin> you need to configure tbird as firefox's mailto: protocol handler
<chuen> Sorry to press apoint guy, but I'd love to be able to at least access Kubuntu desktop again - if not boot directly to it!
<Gizmo48> Nothing
<AMSmith42> sanne: The LTSP guys say that the client will display whatever desktop is on the server, so I think my solution of installing KDE on Ubuntu will work just fine. Thank you for your help.
<Alumin> Gizmo48: Firefox isn't part of the "KDE Kollective" (heh)
<Alumin> so it doesn't get its handlers from the global KDE settings
<eagles0513875> firefox rox
<chuen> I've found 'sessions' in the 'system' menu, but there aren't many options there.
<Gizmo48> OK... not sure where that is done
<Alumin> Gizmo48: honestly, I don't remember how to do it, but if you google for "firefox protocol handler mailto" you'll get it
<Sanne> AMSmith42: you're welcome (Tip: if you want the kubuntu specific kde, install the package kubuntu-desktop)
<Alumin> Malph: postfix eh
<Industria1> question :  when the Kbuntu DVD failes on Checksum -
<Industria1> is the false checksumfile or the DVD is corrupt ?
<Alumin> Industria1: the DVD is corrupt by definition
<Alumin> since the checksum file is contained on the DVD?
<AMSmith42> Sanne: Thanks again.
<Industria1> m due to the download ? or due to the seed ?
<Gizmo48> OK, will do , thanks biggrin
<bentob0x> under windows, I used a software called Winmerge (http://www.winmerge.org), what's the equivalent under Linux/KDE?
<Sanne> AMSmith42: good lick :)
<Industria1> i did DC
<Sanne> AMSmith42: (LOL) luck ,even
<Alumin> Industria1: did you get it via BitTorrent?
<Malph> Alumin: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<chuen> Dr_Willis: Can you, or anyone point the way again? (back to Kubuntu desktop from Ubuntu destop) pls?
<AMSmith42> hehehe
<Industria1> no Direct Connection
<Ayabara> what do you guys use for laptop power management in kubuntu?
<Sanne> rofl
<Industria1> via a FTp i guess
<Dr_willis> chuen,  on the KDM login screen theres a BIG 'menu' icon on the left side of the login:  click on it
<Alumin> Industria1: ok...it's possible that you got a bad download then
<Industria1> should i find the URL   AND report someone ?
<chuen> Dr_willis: I'm in GDM - that's the problem :)
<Dr_willis> then look around.
<Dextron45> Yea, I downloaded kpowersave, opened it, closed KDE's Power Manager and rebooted. But KDE's Power Manager keeps opening :|
<Dr_willis> theres a button or menu somewhere for the sessions
<Dr_willis> if you plan on using KDE mainly. you should swich to using KDM not GDM
<waylandbill> bentob0x: kompare, cervisa, gvim or even just diff.
<chuen> Thhere's 'system' -> 'sessions'
<Alumin> Industria1: you could email the maintainer of the FTP site and tell them, they might want to check their copy locally to make sure it's good
<chuen> Dr_willis: system - preferences - sessons
<Industria1> ignoring the fact , that it could be their intension ?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  not from your running X session. from the LOGIN screen
<Alumin> Industria1: well, it could be, I suppose
<Alumin> if I were you, I'd get the DVD from the Kubuntu torrent links
<Dr_willis> i always found the torrents slow..
<Industria1> so there is noone responsible to watch  the provider of the ISOs ?
<Dr_willis> and the dvd not worth grabbing. :) stick to the cd
<Ayabara> can someone please help? what do you guys use for laptop power management in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !find laptop
<ubotu> Found: laptop-detect, laptop-mode-tools, education-laptop, klaptopdaemon, kpowersave (and 4 others)
<Alumin> Industria1: did you get the FTP link from the kubuntu site?
<Industria1> not sure
<chuen> Dr_willis: Sorry, I'm lost. Do you mean the 'splash' screen that appears when I first boot and asks fors username / password?
<Ayabara>  Dr_willis , thanks. seem to remember I used kpowersave earlier
<Industria1> now i download  from ubuntuusers.de the ubuntu DVD
<Industria1> i guess KDE upgrade is possible ?
<nick_> sorry, still dont understand how to install firefox.  can someone expalain in plain language.
<Dextron45> klaptopdaemon is that Edgy's default Power Manager?
<eagles0513875> when is fiesty going to be released
<waylandbill> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Alumin> you can tell from the version number
<Dr_willis> chuen,  when your system first boots.. you get a purty screen with 2 text fields..  one for login name, and another for password.. THAT screen. :)
<Alumin> 7.04 means 2007-04
<Ayabara> I can't find a default power manager.. I see info about the power status, but I can't adjust anything
<Dr_willis> the 'splash screen ' is just a purty animation befor all that.
<Dextron45> If you want you can download Feisty Herd 5 off of Kubuntu's site
<Dr_willis> nick_,  sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dextron45> Only heard of minor errors
<chuen> Dr_willis: OK :) What to do at that point?
<nick_> what is sudo?
<Dr_willis> chuen,  click on the sessions menu
<waylandbill> only herd of minor errors. ;-)
<Dr_willis> nick_,  a command you use from the shell
<chuen> Dr_willis: OK, I'll do that . than what?
<nick_> is that the same a Konsole?
<waylandbill> nick_: yes
<nick_> ok i'll try
<jhutchins> Ayabara: Not usually something you can do from within the OS, it's usually a BIOS function.  What are you trying to adjust?
<Dr_willis> chuen,   err select one  then login
<jhutchins> !sudo | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chuen> Dr_willis: Thanks. Sorry to sound so 'thick'.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: Don't suppose you have write access to the bot?
<Ayabara> jhutchins, just the basics. when to standby, suspend, turn off monitor and such things. kpowersave seems to be what I needed :-)
<jhutchins> Ayabara: ok, i thought you were trying to tweak voltages or something.
<Ayabara> jhutchins, heavens no. :-)
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Should I get Kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) or Kubuntu 6.10 (edgy Eft) ?
<Graham> Edgy.
<jhutchins> x_link: What are you going to use it for?
<hole> it isn't showing in places
<hole> hello how do i mount a usb cd burner?
<x_link> jhutchins: Just try it out, I'm new with Linux. I will try it in Qemu.
<x_link> irssi, browsing, etc.
<x_link> Small things
<jhutchins> x_link: No reason not to go with edgy then.
<Flosoft> hey
<jhutchins> x_link: Main reason to use Dapper is for stability.
<Flosoft> I am running feisty
<x_link> ok
<x_link> Well
<jhutchins> Flosoft: Great!  Another bug-hunter!
<ijacek> !cz
<Graham> I've got an annoying problem, my capslock key doesn't work... and all keyboard settings in System Settings don't exist then. It's 6.10, any suggestions?
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<x_link> I will choose 6.06 then
<Flosoft> and Knetworkmanager doesn't display my wifi settings :S
<jhutchins> x_link: Go with 6.10.
<x_link> ok
<Flosoft> or atleast, I can't configure it with it :(
<x_link> I can just find the live cd
<Graham> Flosoft: Have you told it which is your wireless interface?
<Flosoft> no
<Flosoft> how do I do that?
<Flosoft> I mena ... I currently use WLAssistant
<x_link> Could somebody give me the url to the .iso file (not live cd)
<Flosoft> but I want to use Knetworkmanager
<x_link> Seems like I can only find the live cd.
<jhutchins> x_link: As opposed to?
<hatta> the live cd IS the install cd
<hatta> it puts a link on your desktop that says "install"
<waylandbill> does he mean the alternate cd
<x_link> Ahh right
<x_link> But I will use it in Qemu
<Sanne> !alternate | waylandbill
<ubotu> waylandbill: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<nick_> got firefox installed!  thanks to all!
<Sanne> waylandbill: oh, sorry, you didn't ask
<waylandbill> :)
<Flosoft> so any idea how I configure knetworkmanager so it controlls my WiFi card?
<eilker> compiz
<eilker> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jhutchins> Flosoft: Not in feisty.
<angasule_> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<angasule_> what is the difference between the install CD and the DVD? I can't find anything on the FAQ or docs
<Dextron45> angasule: has more packages on media than the CD version
<Flosoft> jhutchins: why not?
<Dextron45> angasule: Its for lazy people, lol
<angasule_> Dextron45: any idea of where I can get a list?
<eilker>  i have freezing problem , i think it is cause of my mouse, and may be beryl , i dont know, from which log , i can check errors ?
<Alumin> //var/log/XOrg.0.log perhaps
<blekos> hi, i had a huge problem, i could not get into the internet. So no I am using one of this "restore" point that you see on start up.
<blekos> Although it seemed to be connected somehow smg was blocking from getting into the internet
<blekos> any ideas?
<waylandbill> angasule: in the same folder as the DVD iso is a .list file. Tells the contents
<Alumin> restore point?  You mean an alternate kernel?
<goingnorthwest> anyone know which version of java im supposed to get?
<blekos> i guess so, just the previous version
<Alumin> goingnorthwest: I'd get the Sun one
<Gizmo48> OK, Why is THIS happening -->  I run Adept and it returns this error:  Su returned with an error.
<blekos> you know, when you upgrade etc, linux autosave anything and you can use a previous version
<angasule> waylandbill: thanks :)
<blekos> will i have any differences in my programs?
<goingnorthwest> ty
<Alumin> linux doesn't "autosave everything" when you upgrade
<goingnorthwest> which version is it?
<skreech> Hello I'm having some issues with startx
<Alumin> the package manager will generally keep old kernels around and display more than one in the bootloader, though
<blekos> hm, what does it saves?
<Alumin> which I assume is what you're talking about
<blekos> what does it save
<skreech> I've taken my hard drive and put it in a new computer
<angasule> bah, not worth it, I'll get the CD, I'm going to install Feisty once it comes out anyway...
<skreech> done a chroot to my / and did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Alumin> goingnorthwest: not sure, but java.com will have the latest version
<skreech> I'm getting a EE no devices found error
<Alumin> if it's not in apt
<Alumin> try "apt-cache search j2re"
<waylandbill> skreech: that was my first advice dpkg-reconfigure the xorg. :-/
<skreech> waylandbill: Yup :)
<goingnorthwest> i see 4 linux things, rpm, x64, x64 rpm?
<x_link> http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu-cd/kubuntu/6.06/
<Alumin> Java should be getting a lot easier now that it's GPL
<waylandbill> you can always put in the vesa driver to get up and running
<skreech> It has vesa
<x_link> That is the right file, right?
<Alumin> no more futzing around with indirect installers
<waylandbill> can you pastebin the Xorg.0.log ?
<Alumin> mad respect to blackdown for putting the work in, in the meantime, though
<skreech> waylandbill: from the terminal?
<blekos> is there any chance vmware to block u from getting into the internet?
<waylandbill> yeah.. that's always a dilema. :-)
<waylandbill> blekos: if you didn't set up vmware to bridge or nat the network it could.
<blekos> i c
<Gizmo48> OK, Why is THIS happening -->  I run Adept and it returns this error:  Su returned with an error.
<Gizmo48> 
<Gizmo48> Running Sudo by itself produced this:
<Gizmo48> 
<Gizmo48> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 0 <<<
<Gizmo48> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 1 <<<
<Gizmo48> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 2 <<<
<skreech> waylandbill: the one error is No devices found
<Gizmo48> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 3 <<<
<Gizmo48> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 4 <<<
<Gizmo48> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 5 <<<
<Gizmo48> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 6 <<<
<Gizmo48> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 7 <<<
<blekos> i have uninstall it, i'll restart my computer now and c what happens
<Gizmo48> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 8 <<<
<Gizmo48> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 9 <<<
<Gizmo48> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 0
<Gizmo48> ---------------------------------
<skreech> the line before that says Primary Devices is :ISA
<Gizmo48> 
<skreech> !paste | Gizmo48
<ubotu> Gizmo48: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<waylandbill> skreech. double check the devices in the xorg.conf then
<fdoving> Gizmo48: did you edit the /etc/sudoers file manually?
<Gizmo48> no
<LL_Hakaisou> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skreech> waylandbill: It says Device: Identifier "Generic Video Card"
<skreech> Driver "vesa'
<skreech> BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<skreech> Should I have a DRI setting?
<skreech> Onboard Video Card
<skreech> !
<skreech> Duh!!
<skreech> I'll copy the Xorg from the non CHroot /
<Gizmo48> SORRY abt flood folks, still getting used to KVirc.
<skreech> waylandbill: Whee new error :)
<dell190_> anyone know a good media player that will play MP3??
<Riddell> amarok
<c0nv1ct> amarok is the best by far
<dell190_> it doesnt work :(
<c0nv1ct> did you install the codecs?
<dell190_> how do i do that.. this is only my 3rd day using linux
<c0nv1ct> 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<Admiral_Chicago> dell190_: you want to open up adept and install libxine-extracodecs
<waylandbill> dell190_: edgy? amarok will ask if you want to install mp3 support
<Admiral_Chicago> !multiverse | dell190_
<ubotu> dell190_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<c0nv1ct> waylandbill: it didnt ask me that in edgy :(
<Admiral_Chicago> you want to add multiverse first though ^^
<Gizmo48> fdoving: Im screwed now huh....:(
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: bummer. :-/
<waylandbill> c0nv1ct: and it only does the first time you try to play an mp3.
<dell190_> i tried that SUDO code and it said that it is missing or obsolite
<skreech> waylandbill: ok back again
<fdoving> Gizmo48: reboot to rescue mode (grub boot menu) and fix your /etc/sudoers file with the 'visudo' command.
<skreech>  I get a no screens found error
<waylandbill> skreech: try a more conservative resolution.
<waylandbill> Xorg.0.log should give info about the error.
<Gizmo48> OK..  i did some checking, I think I know how... THANK YOU.    I was up till 5 AM this morning cofiguring the new install,, NOT happy.
<skreech> waylandbill: Oh wait there is more to the Error. It says the screen section must only have either Driver or Identifier
<Admiral_Chicago> dell190_: did you do sudo.
<Admiral_Chicago> not in capitals
<dell190_> yes
<skreech> waylandbill: Ah Fixed that.
<skreech> Now I'm back to no Devices detected :(
<Admiral_Chicago> what command did you use?
<dell190_> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Admiral_Chicago> whats the output?
<skreech> 0.o
<jermain> hi everyone
* skreech waves at jermain 
* jermain waves back
<jermain> ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> oh, repositories. do you have multiverse installed?
<Admiral_Chicago> err enabled*
<dhq> how do i install rpm files in kubuntu
<dell190_> i dunno
<Admiral_Chicago> dhq: you don't need to
<Admiral_Chicago> dhq: what are you trying to install
<jermain> dhq: try to find .deb files instead
<dhq> limewire
<Admiral_Chicago> dhq: install frostwire...they have a .deb
<Admiral_Chicago> !frostwire | dhq
<ubotu> dhq: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dhq> Admiral_Chicago: is it better than mldonkey
<jermain> a retarded question, how do i install that [censure]  adobe flash plugin ><
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know anything about ml donkey. I use frostwire about once a moth
<Admiral_Chicago> jermain: which release are you in?
<skreech> !flash | jermain
<ubotu> jermain: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<skreech> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jermain> thanks
<jermain> !flash
<dhq> frostwire is not in the repos
<jermain> thanks admiral
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<jermain> i'll get into it right now
<Admiral_Chicago> may have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<skreech> Ok true or false if I have the same Video card and the same Monitor the same xorg.conf should work?
<dasickis> hey I was wondering if anyone had this problem where Beryl works fine but then after a couple of times I opened it up it started crashing, so I tried to reinstall it and then NVidia drivers just wouldn't work anymore?
<Admiral_Chicago> jermain: flashplugin-nonfree is the package name
<chavo> skreech, c. Maybe
<dasickis> I was also removing some other non-related (or so I thought) programs before this happened
<Admiral_Chicago> dasickis: might want to check in #ubuntu-effects
<dasickis> thanks
<dasickis> another problem I had was Knetworkmanager messed up and doesn't look for wireless networks anymore
<dasickis> I was trying to install a local dns cache and edited resolv.conf
<dasickis> now Knetworkmanager just has a static connection thing
<dasickis> instead of wireless networks it found
<dell190_> how do i install this Multiverse thing???
<Admiral_Chicago> !multiverse | dell190_
<ubotu> dell190_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<eigentard> hola
<eigentard> I'm trying to install Kubuntu but I'm getting kernel panic's off the 6.06 CD
<jermain> Admiral_Chicago thanks again, i just installed it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> jermain: np
<eigentard> how can I fix this?
<jermain> it seems i dint have the multiverse enabled :)
<matthias> hi
<skreech> chavo: What would make it change?
<matthias> i nee a free fast server
<matthias> i need a free, fast server
<matthias> because i want to make a place on the net
<jermain> use a spare computer and make your own server :)
<chavo> skreech, different xorg version or maybe the video driver wasn't installed. for the most part it should work but there are times when it wouldn't
<eigentard> I know this is a retarded question but how do I enter acpi=force into the boot line?  Do I put it before or after the -- ?
<matthias> so that i could make a place where linux game developers can find information on
<skreech> chavo: How do I check for the driver?
<matthias> a site where all information about developing a game is stored in a easy to find system
<vleon> im trying to make kde look more like gnome (i like the gnome interface more and i want to see if kde can mimic it so i can compare other stuff)
<skreech> moin aseigo
<vleon> so ive made my panel smaller and created a new pannel that will be in the upper screen
<matthias> because i want windows game developers to start developing games for linux
<aseigo> skreech: moin
<matthias> linux is the best
* aseigo has actually been up for a while (5 hours?) but hasn't been on irc yet
<matthias> and i think linux really deserve this
<vleon> but i cant configure the upper pannel to make it smaller O_O
<hatta> matthias, you might try icculus.org
<hatta> http://icculus.org/sysinfo/usage.html
<hatta> they host a lot of linux game projects
<matthias> ah
<hatta> but they're picky
<matthias> ill take a look
<dasickis> matthias: are you a teacher at NEU?
<matthias> i want to make a sort of information center filled with rescources to program a game
<matthias> Ah no
<matthias> NEU???
<dasickis> matthias: just wondering because I had a teacher last year with the same exact name
<matthias> cool
<dasickis> matthias: northeastern university
<matthias> i guss
<dasickis> matthias: sorry about that but it was kinda crazy since it seems like an original name
<matthias> i love linux and i want to help make it great
<adydas_> matthias helping me move house will help make it great :p
<pc_> is it possible to mount a windows drive?
<adydas_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dasickis> yeah
<fenrig> pc_ yes it is
<adydas_> !ntfs-3g | pc_
<ubotu> pc_: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<fenrig> what do u mean with matthias helping me move house will help make it great :p
<pc_> ty all
<adydas_> fenrig: it means i dont want to move house, and if he does it for me he will be making linux great :p
<fenrig> move house
<fenrig> move linux?
<adydas_> dont worry
<fenrig> but im asking
<dell190_> i am really starting to like linux ALOT
<fenrig> for a server
<fenrig> me too
<adydas_> you dont need to
<fenrig> why not?
<adydas_> it was a jokey type comment
<adydas_> means nothing
<dasickis> its great but its still behind in simple applications (e.g. voice support in IM)
<dasickis> especially since google released libjingle
<fenrig> but can somebody help me
<fenrig> linux is great
<fenrig> only the gaming isnt
<adydas_> help you want
<adydas_> what
<fenrig> and thats a little ashame
<fenrig> i want a piece of server
<adydas_> fenrig: best game ever, pingus :P
<dell190_> i have had linux for like 3 days... and also the people in here are really helpful :D
<adydas_> you want a piece of server?
<hatta> sorry, the best game ever is nethack
<fenrig> i mean to put on a website
<adydas_> you want a webhost fenrig?
<skreech> How do I check which Xdrivers I have installed?
<fenrig> and i want to drag windowsxlive into this project
<fenrig> yeah a webhost but not a bad one
<fenrig> like i said i want to build things so that linux gaming developers can search info on that site
<adydas_> you from america
<fenrig> no
<fenrig> Belgium
<hatta> I love your waffles
<dell190_> anyone know any Dial-up accelerators for linux ???
<adydas_> just search the internet got VPS
<fenrig> hahaha
<dell190_> lol
<adydas_> for VPS even, sounds like what your after
<fenrig> if somebody can help me out here
<fenrig> i would really appreciate it
<adydas_> fenrig: google for VPS ( Virtual private Server ), it sounds like what your wanting
<fenrig> im a hardcore gamer
<fenrig> who wants games like prince of persia made for linux
<fenrig> no wine or cedega
<fenrig> i love linux
<fenrig> so please help me out
<adydas_> Ok i feel like im talking to a dead raccoon
<adydas_> i just helped you
<adydas_> if its no help, your question needs another try
<c0nv1ct> fenrig: what exactly are you trying to do?
<adydas_> c0nv1ct: Good luck, it sounds like he wants a server a VM or VPS
<adydas_> so he can host some website to make linux gaming the shizzle
<fenrig> i want games like for example world of warcraft for linux but then native
<fenrig> i want to lure windows game developers to linux
<adydas_> But what do you want from us?
<c0nv1ct> exactly, what do you need help with
<fenrig> actually too much
<fenrig> i want that all game developers put info on that server
<fenrig> and i need a little server
<dell190_> i hghly doubt that you are gonna get windows developers to go to linux, when soooo many people are still on windows
<fenrig> no
* Admiral_Chicago points room to #kubuntu-offtopic
<c0nv1ct> windows is where the $ is, its all about market share
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<skreech> Admiral_Chicago: I'm on topic. Help me!
<fenrig> no developers are changing
<fenrig> look to Unreal Tournament 2004
<skreech> c0nv1ct: Like IE6?
<fenrig> neverwinternights
<pc_> i just installed ubuntu last night, is "fuse" already installed?
<c0nv1ct> skreech: huh?
* skreech jumps up and down waving at Admiral_Chicago 
<skreech> c0nv1ct: All about Market share?
<fenrig> i want people to make professional games for linux
<skreech> then IE7 breaks the ie6 compatible sites
<c0nv1ct> skreech: yes, microsoft has the largest market share
<skreech> Yeah quality means nothing :-P
<fenrig> and it doesnt have to be opensource
<jhutchins> fenrig: And give them to you for free no doubt.
<fenrig> no
<fenrig> ill buy them
<fenrig> i dont want anything
<fenrig> only games that i can native use on my linux box
<fenrig> not free
<fenrig> ill buy
<fenrig> ill pay for it
<pc_> is "fuse" part of ubuntu?
<jhutchins> fenrig: http://linuxgaming.org
<jhutchins> !find fuse
<ubotu> Found: fuse-utils, libfuse-dev, libfuse2, fuse-source, fusecram (and 14 others)
<fenrig> no thats not the same
<pc_> k, thanks for answering my silly questions....
<fenrig> i want to collect all information about developing a game on LINUX
<fenrig> linux is great
<c0nv1ct> google would be the best place to start :)
<fenrig> i love it
<fenrig> i only just want too game professional
<fenrig> i even
<Malph> try linuxgames.com
<fenrig> removed my windows box completly
<fenrig> to show my dedication
<fenrig> i promote linux
<fenrig> im just a boy of 16
<fenrig> i even got my school that far to let me install a linux box on a computer to demonstrate the power of linux
<fenrig> im dedicated
<skreech> fenrig: try #gametome
<ubuntu__> Why do all flavors of ubuntu hate me?
<hatta> because you stole their name
<hatta> that's better
<adydas_> hah
<hyper_ch> iamsam9895: hmmm.... why did you do to all flavours ? *smile*
<iamsam9895> Does ubuntu even support a 200GB HD?
<dell190_> Why dont you start writing games for linux
<iamsam9895> I get grub errors
<c0nv1ct> mine is installed on a 500gb HD
<iamsam9895> Fun.
<adydas_> yeah 320gb here
<raven3x7> pc yeah but ubuntu's kernel is a bit old. dunno if they backported the latest module. you might need to mannually install it
<iamsam9895> No grub errors at al?
<hyper_ch> iamsam9895: got a 320, a 500, a 160 and 120gb drive
<c0nv1ct> nope
<iamsam9895> I have a old live CD right now.
<hyper_ch> 2x IDE, 2x SATA
<fenrig> Me
<raven3x7> !fuse | pc_
<ubotu> pc_: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<fenrig> the problem is i dont know how on linux
<raven3x7> !ntfs-3g | pc_
<ubotu> pc_: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<fenrig> there are some things i dont understand
<fenrig> im java
<c0nv1ct> iamsam9895: what errors are you getting?
<fenrig> and im gonna try to learn c++
<iamsam9895> Mostly grub 18
<fenrig> but i love linux
<dasickis> fenrig: what dont you understand?
<fenrig> and thats why i want all info on one site
<skreech> !via
<iamsam9895> My install of linux onto my ipod was easier than this :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dell190_> companies are in it for Money, not cross platform support... they are going to make the games where the most money is
<adydas_> iamsam9895: could you do everything on your ipod you can on this
<fenrig> well why not linux and windows
<iamsam9895> Hell no.
<adydas_> beacuse they dont consider linux to be a money maker
<hyper_ch> fenrig: different architecture between linux and windows
<c0nv1ct> fenrig: because of DirectX
<fenrig> fuck directx
<tarnold> hello- what is the best graphical solution to reading and writing to an iPod?
<adydas_> 20 sales vs 200,000 sales kinda thing
<skreech> !language | fenrig
<ubotu> fenrig: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hyper_ch> hence why make a game to run under linux when I can concentrate on making it for windows where 90%+ of all gamers are
<fenrig> sorry
<iamsam9895> tarnold, A computer.
<iamsam9895> Heh.
<tarnold> ah hah
<hyper_ch> it's economical thinking
<jhutchins> tarnold: Reading is difficult by design, amarok is good for writing.
<fenrig> because 30 percent of that have dual boot
<dell190_> cause mac and windows are the more dominates operating systems
<walter> Hi ouens, I wanna start writing applications for kde. Any idea how I can start?
<skreech> hyper_ch: Because you have a wider market in terms of competition
<fenrig> or considerd to change
<fenrig> why try to change my mind about this
<LL_Hakaisou> !lib32
<raven3x7> fenrig, it takes a lot of resources to gt something to run on both linux and windows and companies wont bother until linux gets critical mass.
<dasickis> dell190_: well isn't the goal of Ubuntu to start gaining some substantial marketshare
<fenrig> i could a least try, cant i?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lib32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> you normally can't just make one game for linux
<dasickis> ?
<c0nv1ct> iamsam9895: that error means your BIOS doesnt support booting to the location you installed /boot
<hyper_ch> think of all the different architectures alone under linux
<adydas_> fenrig:  i think your trying to pi55 into the wind here
<tarnold> jhutchins: some one mentioned gtkpod- what if i have Kde? isn't GTK gnome?
<skreech> hyper_ch: Id and epic do it for all the games they make
<dasickis> well fenrig is on the right path
<iamsam9895> c0nv1ct: Any idea how to resolve this?
<c0nv1ct> iamsam9895: make sure when you install Ubuntu to put a separate partition for /boot at the very beginning of the drive
<fenrig> i want
<dasickis> someone has to start coding
<iamsam9895> Ok
<fenrig> to change win users
<dasickis> we can't all be like someone else is going to do it
<raven3x7> walter, why not try contacting kde ppl/
<adydas_> do that first the games will follow i feel
<dasickis> because everyone wants someone else
<raven3x7> ?
<hyper_ch> skreech: might be true but there's no economic value in doing it nowadays
<iamsam9895> Thanks so much.  I'll probably be back soon, hopefull not running off this live CD
<fenrig> i dont get it
<c0nv1ct> iamsam9895: /boot only needs to be a few hundred MB, if that
<dell190_> dasickis:  yes, but until that happens, people arn't gonna invest the money in things that are not going to sell big
<fenrig> i thought u guys were linux users
<dasickis> dell190_: true
<walter> raven3x7, any direction?
<fenrig> not windows users
<dasickis> dell190_: but there needs to be a grassroots development
<iamsam9895> 300MB good?
<c0nv1ct> plenty
<dasickis> dell190_: so that more ppl start converting
<skreech> hyper_ch: Once you undestand Linux coding it's easy to drop it in and it makes you instantly have a new market where you are basically unchallenged
<iamsam9895> What is a good swap size?
<fenrig> i cant understand u guys
<raven3x7> walter, dunno try #kde-dev maybe?
<c0nv1ct> my /boot uses 20mb right now
<fenrig> i really cant
<dasickis> dell190_: another reason companies don't want to do it because linux isn't standardized
<skreech> gnomefreak: Any good with X ?
<fenrig> let me try
<c0nv1ct> iamsam9895: depends on how much RAM u have
<parkerw207> can you get linux for handheld devices ?
<dasickis> dell190_: some ppl dont want any proprietary software at all on linux
<fenrig> yes PSP
<iamsam9895> about 750
<iamsam9895> MB of ram
<dasickis> but others do
<c0nv1ct> iamsam9895: make it 1.5gb swap
<fenrig> what
<c0nv1ct> iamsam9895: or an even 2gb, if ya want
<gnomefreak> skreech: kind of
<hyper_ch> skreech: making a modern game costs a large sum of money and you dont know if it will succeed or be a failure... hence there's no econimic incentive to also make it availble in linux... under one or more architecture... it just adds a lot of momentum to the rist of being a failure...
<raven3x7> walter, sorry doesnt seem to exis. maybe tyou could ask at one of the mailing lista at kde.org
<skreech> gnomefreak: Have 10 minutes?
<dasickis> but then some ppl want the full source yet others don't care so linux has to deal with these issues before it gets the mass
<dell190_> dasickis: thats also a good point, maybe eventually Linux will overrun windows... anything is possible
<gnomefreak> skreech: yep
<iamsam9895> Yeah, I'll go for 2gb, I'll stick in the room until I have all of it set up.
<fenrig> why wait
<skreech> hyper_ch: Not when you are getting your engine from id or epic and it supports it natively
<dasickis> dell190_: yeah it'll be a while before that happens
<fenrig> i want to help linux get known
<skreech> gnomefreak: Ok I'm getting a no screens found error
<fenrig> into the whole world
<walter> raven, thanks ill try.
<fenrig> most users dont know what linux is
<dasickis> dell190_: linux needs to get serious with certain things and help developers/companies make money
<gnomefreak> skreech: what driver?
<raven3x7> parkerw207, well there are linux smartphones
<hyper_ch> skreech: so what games can you make with those engines?
<Skrot> Hi, is there a good way to synchronize two computers (e.g a laptop and a workstation)?
<walter> raven, connection very slow now, gonna give it a try tomm. tx
<dasickis> Skrot: what do you mean?
<skreech> gnomefreak: as some background I've put my hard drive in a new computer and done a chroot into it
<iamsam9895> Help linux get known?  I handed out ubuntu cd's to about half my school.
<iamsam9895> Heh.
<skreech> gnomefreak: via
<hyper_ch> !rsync | skrot
<dell190_> Fenrig: if you want alot of people to go to linux... you could always try standing outside with a loud bell and yess it out... just a suggestion
<ubotu> skrot: rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<raven3x7> walter its #kde-devel
<gnomefreak> skreech: edgy?
<Skrot> dasickis: Syncronize the home directories so they're "the same", not rsycn ;)
<Skrot> rsync*
<skreech> hyper_ch: Look at the mods for Ut and you tell me :)
<dasickis> ooo
<skreech> gnomefreak: the chroot is
<gnomefreak> skreech: are you using the -d flag?
<skreech> gnomefreak: sorry?
<hyper_ch> skreech: an ego shooter... that's just one sort of game...
<gnomefreak> skreech: example dchroot -c edgy -d
<skreech> startx -d ?
<gnomefreak> skreech: or if just one dchroot -d
<skreech> gnomefreak: chroot -c edgy -d ?
<fenrig> man
<skreech> no I'm Not
<fenrig> please
<gnomefreak> skreech: how are you starting your chroot?
<Skrot> hyper_ch, dasickis: Or lets say I want to have the (exact) same user on two computers. Same $home-directory and everything
<skreech> sudo chroot <path>
<gnomefreak> skreech: sudo /var/chroot/?
<hyper_ch> Skrot: rsync synchronizes
<gnomefreak> lol
<skreech> hyper_ch: no look at the mods
<fenrig> i dont really get it
<gnomefreak> skreech: if i were you i would set it up like the wiki says to with dchroot :)
<gnomefreak> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<skreech>  Driving games. Platformers. Strategy games. Flight games
<fenrig> why dont u guys want to help
<gnomefreak> skreech: you need the -d flag to use X
<skreech> Ahhh!
<skreech> gnomefreak: sweet :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<hyper_ch> skreech: you are limited to one genre with that...  its a beginning but there isn't enough incentive to consider this a broad range of games
<fenrig> linux can only get mature if the users and developers do what they believe is right
<raven3x7> fenrig we're here arent we? that means we are trying to help.
<fenrig> raven3x7 i know that
<dell190_> Fenrig: the people here cannot force big companies to make Linux games
<fenrig> i believe what i do is the right thing to do
<dasickis> Skrot: you could have a network drive and then have both the home drives link to that
<skreech> hyper_ch: Look up at the list of genre types I've lited
<skreech> Listed
<fenrig> we can force
<hyper_ch> first of all dekstop/office computers will need to be transformed into linux before there will be games
<skreech> gnomefreak: -d unrecognized option :(
<dasickis> Skrot: but for synchronization I think rsync is the best
<Skrot> okay
<iamsam9895> I could use some help setting up partitions, can anybody help?
<gnomefreak> skreech: set up dchroot
<fenrig> what
<gnomefreak> its a handy little app :)
<raven3x7> fenrig, what exaclty is your point? i dont get it. if you learn a bit of c++ and then contact oe of the many open source games put there
<fenrig> thats not my purpose
<fenrig> maybe there are developers that want to make games
<fenrig> but dont know how
<dell190_> fenrig: face it.. untill there are more linux computers in the world than windows 90%+ software will be developed for windows and/or Mac
<hyper_ch> !metaquestion | iamsam9895
<ubotu> iamsam9895: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fenrig> believe me i tried to make a game
<iamsam9895> What partition type should my boot be?
<skreech> hyper_ch: :-)
<hyper_ch> iamsam9895: if you don't know what you do, then use ext3
<raven3x7> fenrig you need to understand multibillion corporations dont listen to ppl they  listen to market statistics and economics
<fenrig> dont u guys see what im trying to do
<fenrig> yeah but
<iamsam9895> Should it be primary or extended?
<errhec> hi how can I check the CPU temperature from terminal?
<fenrig> how do u guys ever believe linux can get great without any descent game on it
<fenrig> there are games
<Malph> I remember hearing that you should avoid using ext3 for boot partitions and should use ext2
<fenrig> but not that good
<Malph> because a computer is more than an ovelry priced game system
<raven3x7> hmm it wont get to the mass market but what linux really needs to do is get into education. that is the only way it will get adopted more
<hyper_ch> iamsam9895: doesn't really matte.r. you can only have 4 primary partitions... so if you have no good reason to make it a primary then make it an extended
<eigentard> I have to install linux for astro research :X
<raven3x7> fenrig, ^^
<eigentard> raven3x7: linux and unix are already in education
<eigentard> any decent university at least
<skreech> fenrig: have you joined #gametoem?
<hyper_ch> eigentard: I would call my university a decent one but only very few servers are running linux
<skreech> #gametome ?
<fenrig> skreech i did
<fenrig> gaming is a important part
<hyper_ch> Probably all of them belong to the student union as they don't have to pay royalities that way...
<raven3x7> eigentard, i meant even more. and it also needs to get into education outside of europe. and i dont mean just universities but also elementary schools and high schools
<hyper_ch> fenrig: no, gaming is overrated in this...
<skreech> fenrig: What's the definition you have for a god game?
<skreech> Good game?
<fenrig> God of war
<fenrig> for example
<hyper_ch> fenrig: as long as most businesses and companies use windows and windows applications then people will also use that at home...
<fenrig> yeah but i know people who use linux but returned to windows
<fenrig> just because of the lack of games
<raven3x7> fenrig i find some really good games run nativly in linux. Quake Doom NWN.
<hyper_ch> freeciv :)
<fenrig> yeah they are great
<skreech> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<fenrig> but thats not enough
<hyper_ch> fenrig: as long as not a lot more people use linux there won't be much more games for linux
<raven3x7> fenrig and then theres also games like Sauerbraten Nexuiz westnoth to mention a few that are open source and quite good as well
<fenrig> but if there arent more games for linux not a lot of people would want to use linux
<fenrig> yeah
<hyper_ch> fenrig: no, I don't think so
<errhec> hi is anybody knov how to see the temperature cpu in terminal? Thank you
<hyper_ch> as long as in companies and government mainly windows is being used, people will be "trained" to use windows...
<dell190_> fenrig:  you could always dual boot windows and linux, use windows for gaming and linux for everything else
<raven3x7> fenrig, not everyone plays games and even less ppl use a pc to play games these days
<fenrig> dell190_
<fenrig> thats not what i mean
<fenrig> i game
<hyper_ch> !temperature
<fenrig> but im dedicated to linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> !cpu
<fenrig> everyone who supports my idea
<ubotu> cpu: a console based LDAP user management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-8 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 432 kB
<skreech> gnomefreak: Ping
<fenrig> can mail me to maregt0@telenet.be
<eigentard> How do I change the resolution/refresh rate on the 6.10 LiveCD?
<gnomefreak> skreech: ?
<skreech> The page looks like it's installing a new setup
<raven3x7> fenrig i do too but that wont change the fact that companies will only port when they have a lot to get out of it
<skreech> gnomefreak: I have all my stuff on a drive. I just don't have a computer
<fenrig> everybody who supports my idea can mail me to maregt0@telenet.be
<gnomefreak> skreech: just install dchroot and change the config file and set up as you with with the latter part of the page
<fenrig> so i can try to change a little
<xholicka> hello people! whats up?
<gnomefreak> you dont need to run sudo dbootstrap...... again
<hyper_ch> fenrig: make it clear to businesses that they can profit from linux... lower costs of maintenance, no royalities anymore, better security and stability...
<skreech> gnomefreak: ok
<fenrig> please spread this idea and ask peoples opinion of it
<skreech> gnomefreak: so just mount my drive to the designated folder?
<fenrig> and everybody who supports my idea can mail me to maregt0@telenet.be
<skreech> fenrig: hang out in #gametome :)
<fenrig> hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> fenrig: and if you can provide them with according support contracts then they will change... once they do, the home owners will also
<fenrig> il do that
<raven3x7> fenrig you do realise you are preaching to the converted right?
<skreech> fenrig: I'm not in there now but I have plans for world domination as well
<skreech> fenrig: ubuntu has a games team I'm told
<hyper_ch> fenrig: and then you will have enough momentum for making games worthwile to prot to linux
<skreech> raven3x7: He wants a militant converted
<kubuntu> hi
<NightBird> question.... what's the point of blocking outgoing connections?
<NightBird> for the firewall
<gnomefreak> skreech: sudo apt-get install dchroot thansudo editor /etc/dchroot.conf and add the line below it (mychroot /var/chroot/ or whatever path) than skip down to the  sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /var/chroot/etc/resolv.conf part and continue with instructions
<NightBird> I mean, I can understand droping incoming connections...
<fenrig> im
<raven3x7> skreech, lets all pick up our automatic rifles and tart a guerrilla war :p
* gnomefreak brb need to get this built
<fenrig> just a user with a maybe impossible dream
<fenrig> but i thought about this idea a long time
<skreech> gnomefreak: Cool
<BluesKaj> so malware can't phone home and invite more malware to infect your pc
<fenrig> and i chose to
<skreech> BluesKaj: Sounds like WGA on Vista :)
<fenrig> fufile my dream
<raven3x7> blue, huh?
<BluesKaj> well skreech, still have a hard time ridding my gatesian thought process :)
<raven3x7> BluesKaj, what malware?
<fenrig> i
<fenrig> just want to contribute
<fenrig> on my way
<fenrig> please email me if u support my idea to maregt0@telenet.be
<hyper_ch> fenrig: it's not futile but just don't expect it to happen from today to tomorrow
<cacg> hi
<cacg> bye good!
<fenrig> no i know it takes some time
<fenrig> but i would do it gladly if i know im supported by the linux users/developers
<fenrig> aka u guys
<eigentard> uh oh
<eigentard> I just accidentally unmounted all my harddrives
<eigentard> did I lose all my data? :X
<Joshooa> What instant messaging client does everyone use?
<eigentard> I'm dual booting it
<Cugel> fenrig: what do you think is a decent game?
<hyper_ch> fenrig: sure we love games for linux
<hyper_ch> Joshooa: skype, kopete and amsn
<skreech> eigentard: no
<skreech> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<eigentard> skreech: How should I remount my windows-hard drives?
<fenrig> a descent game for me is
<fenrig> for example unreal tournament 2004
<Joshooa> hyper_ch: Why so many? And isn't Skype just VoIP?
<eigentard> should they be /media/sda1 ?  or should I make it blank?
<fydo> wha?
<fydo> ut2k4 is nothing like descent
<fenrig> i think it is
<fydo> except that they are 3d and first person
<Cugel> He means 'decent'.
<fenrig> okay
<fenrig> euhm
<hyper_ch> Joshooa: hmmm, amsn for the webcam, skype for voip, and kopete for icq/yahoo
<skreech> !ntfs | eigentard
<ubotu> eigentard: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fenrig> u guys know prince of persia two thrones??
<Cugel> fenrig: I agree with you to some extent -- basically there are too few games available both on Windows and linux. Far too few.
<Joshooa> fenrig: Yes
<fenrig> thank u
<eigentard> ubotu: I don't need to see them from linux, I just want to make sure that I don't format them while I'm installing it :X
<fenrig> but please email me at maregt0@telenet.be
<fenrig> and tell me ur idea
<Joshooa> I love all the PoP games, they are cool, and UT is cool too, both good series
<skreech> gnomefreak: I take the .conf file doesn't like spaces?
<raven3x7> eigentard, sudo mount -a
<Cugel> But: opinion is divided whether Linux _should_ have 'better' support. It's not a gaming platform, I think.
<gnomefreak> skreech: sure it does
<raven3x7> eigentard, unless you deleted your fstab
<skreech> gnomefreak: It's spitting at me then
<skreech> invalid input line
<fenrig> PoP is one of the best games
<gnomefreak> skreech: just open it (should be empty) than no space at start so it would be like |nameofchroot /var/chroot
<fydo> Cugel: it would that epic and id software would disagree with you
<Joshooa> fenrig: Do you like the Sands Of Time, Warrior Within, or Two Thrones the most?
<gnomefreak> or whatever path it is
<hyper_ch> noting beats Worms :)
<fydo> it would seem*
<raven3x7> Cugel, yeah its a movingtarget and that mekes it hard to develop closed source apps for it in general
<gnomefreak> should only have one space in it
<skreech> gnomefreak: The line reads mychroot "/home/vtiger/Desktop/untitled folder'
<fenrig> all of them
<skreech> hyper_ch: tried wormux?
<gnomefreak> skreech: no make untitled folder untitled_folder
<fenrig> but two thrones is a little better
<gnomefreak> and change the name of the folder too
<fenrig> there all good games
<skreech> gnomefreak: ok I'll have to log off here
<hyper_ch> skreech: nope... I had worms (the original one and before that scorched earth) on dos/windows
<hyper_ch> skreech: then worms 2
<hyper_ch> and then worms armageddon on PS1
<gnomefreak> skreech: i used /var/chroot/edgy as mine
<skreech> hyper_ch: try Wormux :)
<gnomefreak> and dapper adn feisty
<raven3x7> Worm rules
<hyper_ch> skreech:
<raven3x7> worms
<skreech> gnomefreak: ok I'm logging out here
<hyper_ch> skreech: it's more fun to play it on the ps1 :)
<skreech> hyper_ch: No doubt
<hyper_ch> skreech: have some beer, popcorn, 1-3 friends
<hyper_ch> :)
<fenrig> please if u share my opinion email me at maregt0@telenet.be
<kimmern> Hey! I've got a new laptop with 2gb intel centrino duo, and 512mb nvidia geforce..my question is why minimize and maximize animations on windows arn't running smoothly? I have the newest nvidia drivers, and my laptop should be good enough to make this animations run smooth..any tips for us nvidia users?
<hyper_ch> kimmern: "on windows"???
<Cugel> Has anyone experience running Second Life on KDE?
<fenrig> so euhm
<fenrig> i want to spread my idea
<kimmern> hyper_ch: like the firefox windows, and konqueror window..etc..
<hyper_ch> ah
<Cugel> fenrig: why do we need to mail you? Are you collecting signatures?
<hyper_ch> kimmern: open a command shell and enter   "glxgears"
<fenrig> euhm
<fenrig> i want to know
<kimmern> hyper_ch: works fine, and dri is enabled..
<BluesKaj> is there a second life...where do i sign up ? :)
<fenrig> that there are people who share my opinoin
<fenrig> so that i really know i can make it and not to wind up alone
<BluesKaj> what are you talking about fenrig ?
<fenrig> i want to know
<fydo> fenrig: you can't get peoples opinions over irc?
<Cugel> Well, it's more that many people know and understand your opinion, but it's not a high priority thing to 'fix', since there is nothing to fix really.
<fenrig> if people share my opinion
<fenrig> because i need some people to contribute information on it
<fydo> you could save everyone a lot of effort, just cut and paste from this window into your email program :)
<fenrig> about developing linux games
<hyper_ch> kimmern: hmm, let a terminal open with "top" and see what is making it lag so much
<jusama14> hey
<vtiger> gnomefreak: Still not working
<jusama14> my school computer has kubuntu installed but i do not understand how to install kplayer on it
<henrik_> Hi, I installed kubuntu a few days ago (the newest version edgy or something) and I have a problem... about half the times I watch a movie in vlc about 10 minutes into the movie the computer freezes, I can still hear sound but the screen is frozen and keyboard and mouse doesn't work I have to restart the computer with the reset button. Does anyone know of this problem or where i can look to find some kind of error message ?
<jusama14> any help?
<fenrig> what do u mean fydo?
<kubuntu> ei
<kubuntu> ima li   balgari tuka
<kubuntu> ?
<gnomefreak> vtiger: and you are?
<vtiger> gnomefreak: skreech
<vtiger> chroot
<c0nv1ct> henrik_: its probably ACPI power managemnt
<vtiger> still throwing the error
<gnomefreak> vtiger: how are you running it?
<gnomefreak> oh the file
<vtiger> dchroot -c mychroot -d
<BluesKaj> henrik , have you tried other players like kaffeine ?
<kubuntu> spreshen  zi bulgerish
<fydo> fenrig: i mean you can get our opinions over irc just fine, why do we need to email you?
<kubuntu> ?
<gnomefreak> vtiger: try dchroot -d
<kubuntu> d
<gnomefreak> vtiger: did you finish the page out for most part?
<gnomefreak> kubuntu: please dont spam in here
<vtiger> the line from the file is mychroot /home/vtiger/Desktop/untitled_folder
<vtiger> gnomefreak: I think so
<henrik_> c0nv1ct power management.. shouldn't i be able to get out of that with hte keyboard :) anyway thanks i will try to change the settings
<vtiger> Anything that said something about installing into the chroot I ignored
<c0nv1ct> henrik_: you should, but if theres a compatability problem, it could crash
<Joshooa> Hmm Gaim seems to be better than Kopete
<gnomefreak> vtiger: did you add the paths to etc/fstab?
<gnomefreak> and sudo mount -a
<fdoving> !bg | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu:  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<henrik_> BluesKaj no i havne't tried that one, i went for vlc right away
<vtiger> gnomefreak: Ummm
<jusama14> anyone know how to solve my problem?
<fenrig> i have the idea that im not really supported
<vtiger> noooo
<BluesKaj> vlc has some problems in kubuntu
<fdoving> fenrig: i belive you're in the wrong place. this is mainly a kubuntu support channel.
<gnomefreak> vtiger: finish the complete page. stop at options
<vtiger> gnomefreak: Isn't that a little more permanent?
<c0nv1ct> henrik_: yeah, i use kaffeine, its much better in kubuntu than VLC
<gnomefreak> everything from what i gave you down
<vtiger> I just want this for a few days can't I mount it manually?
<kubuntu> kajete
<raven3x7> henrik_ BluesKaj, my suggestion is if you have to use xine use xine-ui its the most stable
<kubuntu> skyp
<fenrig> no im not in the wrong place
<gnomefreak> vtiger: it will mount it automagicly after you do that once
<kubuntu> za   kubuntu
<kubuntu> ?
<jusama14> kaffeine doesn't support h264 codecs
<jusama14> when trying to open nsv streams
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<fdoving> !skype | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<henrik_> c0nv1ct is there a nice ui interface for acpi in kubuntu ?
<fenrig> this still is a linux user channel
<BluesKaj> I have no probs with kaffeine
<henrik_> raven3x7 ok thanks
<vtiger> gnomefreak: but it's mounted now :)
<vtiger> does dchroot need the /etc/fstab entry?
<jusama14> could someone explain how to install kplayer on kubuntu?
<raven3x7> henrik_, just keep in mind that its ui is ugly as hell
<Jonty> is it possible to upgrade to Fiesty, not doing a fresh install?
<henrik_> raven3x7 hehe ok
<vtiger> gnomefreak: and the fstab entry is making me use the /home as the /chroot/home
<jusama14> ....
<kimmern> hyper_ch: only beryl which uses 14% cpu, else there is nothing much interesting..
<raven3x7> Jonty, well if you dont have many custom usupported packages, but since its still in alpha your system could break
<vtiger> gnomefreak: the major point of this is I don't want to use the /home I already have a /chroot/home that I want to do work in
<iamsam9895> Anybody know the connection for dalnet?
<BK> Jonty, I think it's possible by doing a network upgrade
<hyper_ch> kimmern: no clue... beryl runs just fine on my old computer
<vtiger> !upgrade | Jonty
<ubotu> Jonty: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<raven3x7> Jonty, also the best place to ask would be #ubuntu+1
<Jonty> ok
<Jonty> hmm
<jusama14> !help kplayer install
<Jonty> still alpha?
<gnomefreak> vtiger: if you have a folder /chroot/home/bleh make sure you us that in fstab and in any of the other cp commands
<Joshooa> Why is my server in London?
<Jonty> is it ever beta?
<Joshooa> I'm by Seattle
<gnomefreak> Joshooa: edgy is stable
<gnomefreak> Jonty: edgy is stable
<vortigaunt> Hello! Anyone have an idea why knetworkmanager stalls at 28% when i'm trying to connect to my wireless network?
<Jonty> I know
<gnomefreak> sorry Joshooa
<Jonty> I've been using Edgy for ages
<guiden> what happend to my files if i name them "..."
<Joshooa> gnomefreak: It's okay just confused me
<gnomefreak> Jonty: feisty is not beta yet its still alpha
<Jonty> OK
<raven3x7> Jonty, i think it i best to not upgrade until at least RC unless you dont mind the occasional breakage
<raven3x7> its
<dell190> what packages do i need to download for MP3 playback with Amarok
<LL_Hakaisou> is there a program that can display virtual memory usage?
<reldruh> I'm trying to build a kde4 development environment using the techbase guide, but when i try to cmakekde kdepimlibs it tells me that the installed version of kdelibs (3.5.6) is too old. I've already build kdelibs for 4.0 but I'm not sure how to get cmake aware of it. My .bashrc file is the same one from the guide as well. Can anybody help?
<raven3x7> !mp3 | dell190
<ubotu> dell190: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jusama14> !kplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fenrig> please take a look and vote here
<columbia> Heh.
<columbia> Fun
<raven3x7> jusama14, what are you trying o do?
<fenrig> http://happypenguin.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=18456#18456
<fenrig> if u can
<gnomefreak> fenrig: join #kubuntu-offtopic for that
<jusama14> i'm trying to figure out how to install kplayer on kubuntu
<LL_Hakaisou> !virtual memory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual memory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raven3x7> jusama14, i think it is in kde-multimedia but i could be wrong
<vtiger> gnomefreak: chdir nosuch file or dir
<jusama14> it only comes with kaffein
<gnomefreak> vtiger: what is chdir?
<jusama14> kaffeine*
<vtiger> I'm not sure
<raven3x7> jusama14, why dont you search for it in adept?
* gnomefreak never seen that command
<vtiger> dchroot fails with that
<jusama14> adept? sorry totall new
<iamsam9895> /nickserv identify snakes
<iamsam9895> errr
<iamsam9895> Clear that!
<gnomefreak> iamsam9895: /msg nickserv :)
<vtiger> gnomefreak: executing shell in 'mychroot' chroot.
<iamsam9895> I know, i'm just messing with people.
<iamsam9895> I wanna see how many people try to ghost me
<gnomefreak> vtiger: without looking at the set up im not gonna be much help
<vtiger> gnomefreak: dchroot: chdir: no such file or directory
<raven3x7> jusama14, adept is the graphical package management tool for kubuntu. In short it helps you find and install programms
<gnomefreak> vtiger: did you install dchroot?
<jusama14> oh, where can i access that?
<vtiger> Yup
<vtiger> the command I ran was
<vtiger> dchroot -c mychroot -d
<raven3x7> !repos | jusama14
<ubotu> jusama14: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<iamsam9895> Well, time to see if my computer can run WITHOUT the live CD
<vtiger> I'm rereading the page
<raven3x7> jusama14, ^^ read that first
<jusama14> kk
<vtiger> gnomefreak: The error the line after that is Unknown id: vtiger
<raven3x7> lol
<vtiger> gnomefreak: What's the debootstrap for?
<gnomefreak> maybe because you didnt finish the page. look at the passwd part but please follow the guide all except for the debootstrap command
<jusama14> so this will work with kplayer?
<gnomefreak> vtiger: that makes your chroot. installs the basic system
<raven3x7> jusama14, adept?
<jusama14> i mean
<vtiger> gnomefreak: and if I don't want it to install a new basic system?
<jusama14> i read through it..do i just add the respository it gives me on the kplayer site?
<vtiger> gnomefreak: I added the /proc and /dev into /etc/fstab btw
<doomnx> hi... i've got a problem with kubuntu... it doesn't shut down properly... it will either freeze or appear an "out of range" monitor message
<gnomefreak> vtiger: skip the debootstrap command
<vtiger> gnomefreak: right
<raven3x7> jusama14, i havent read it really and i use amarok but if it says so its your best bet
<vtiger> Hmm I wonder if the /etc/debian_chroot is missing
<vtiger> It is
<vtiger> gnomefreak: the page says echo mychroot > /etc/debian_chroot
<jusama14> on their site it also says
<jusama14>    apt-get update
<jusama14>    apt-get install mplayer kplayer kplayer-doc libdvdcss w32codecs
<vtiger> the mychroot is from the /etc/dchroot.conf?
<jusama14> where do i enter that?
<raven3x7> on a terminal and those commands need to begin with "sudo ..."
<jusama14> ohk
<vtiger> gnomefreak: do I have to be in the folder for dchroot to work?
<joel> LL_Hakaisou: Did you find a command to display swap usage?
<joel> LL_Hakaisou: otherwise... try "free"
<leleobhz> someone can indicate some php ide for kde?
<vtiger> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jusama14> thx
<leleobhz> err
<doomnx> can anyone help me with offline nvidia driver installation?
<leleobhz> IDE!
<raven3x7> np
<vtiger> gnomefreak: intresting fact. If I leave out the -d option it no longer asks for chdir
<vtiger> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leleobhz> argh
<raven3x7> leleobhz, Eclipe has a plugin. Quanta and Bluefish while not IDEs can be helpfull
<raven3x7> leleobhz, Eclipse
<gnomefreak> vtiger: true but you cant run X apps really without it
<iamsam9895> Thank you so much c0nv1ct!
<leleobhz> eclipse is too big to install in kubuntu
<leleobhz> +- 130mb
<raven3x7> iamsam9895, i hope you changed your pswd :D
<vtiger> gnomefreak: I ran it with sudo this time
<vtiger>  It still throws a chdir error but I'm chrooted now :)
<gnomefreak> vtiger: if you finish the page you wont have the errors and you wont need sudo
<c0nv1ct> iamsam9895: working fine now? :)
<raven3x7> leleobhz, too big? well try quanta then. A full-fledged  IDE is bound to be large
<vtiger> gnomefreak: going though
<dell190__> how do i install the libxine-extracodecs package?
<raven3x7> !codecs /\ dell190
<raven3x7> !codecs | dell190
<ubotu> dell190: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dell190__> Raven:  i read that already...
<jusama14> oh yeah does anyone know how to install wine?
<jusama14> on kubuntu?
<jusama14> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* gnomefreak goes to work ill be back later
<jusama14> oh nice they got a respository for it
<raven3x7> dell190,  "sudo apt-get install package" on a terminal
<raven3x7> jusama14, best get it from winehq.org repo
<iamsam9895> Working Wonderfully.
<vtiger> gnomefreak: Thanks a lot!
<jusama14> more stable?
<raven3x7> dell190, did that help?
<jusama14> do they have a binary for it? so it's not such a hard installation?
<raven3x7> jusama14, its the latest version. ubuntus repos have an older one
<jusama14> is there anyway i can tell the repos to fetch the latest version?
<doomnx> can anyone help me to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu offline?
<jusama14> that way i wont have to go through the trouble installing wine in such a difficult way
<raven3x7> jusama14, actually they have an ubuntu repo. theres instructions on their download page
<jusama14> on wine's site?
<raven3x7> yes
<jusama14> oh ok thx
<dell190__> no it didn't help :(
<Joshooa> If I install Kubuntu on my system, I cannot later add Windows, correct?
<Cugel> Incorrect.
<jusama14> maybe on a separate partition?
<slougi> you can, but it is easier to install windows first
<Joshooa> I th ought when I installed WIndows, it would mess up the boot and ruin Grub
<jusama14> kubuntu and ubuntu are the same right?
<slougi> you have to reinstall grub, yes
<Joshooa> I mean I know I CAN install, but I thought it messed things up, cause windows will try to take priority and be the only OS
<jusama14> or almost the same
<Cugel> jusama: yes.
<slougi> jusama14: different default packages, otherwise the same
<jusama14> oh ok
<vtiger> !grub | Joshooa
<ubotu> Joshooa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Joshooa> I know what grub is
<Joshooa> I'm just debating if I should install windows then Kubuntu, cause I don't want WIndows, but, just in case I do, I  m ight want it, but down the road I don't want more difficulties if I want Win for Games or something
<NixHex> !nvidia | doomnx
<ubotu> doomnx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cugel> Joshooa: You might consider Qemu or VMWare, too.
<Cugel> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<doomnx> NixHex i need to install them offline, no internet at home
<Joshooa> Cugel: Okay, I do not know what those are.
<Joshooa> Will read about them
<Joshooa> Is that the virtual thing?
<Joshooa> or, A virtual thing
<K`zan> Joshooa: Install wincrap first, then linux as wincrap is too stupid or arrogant to recognize anything else..  Wincrap will destroy your boot sector and you'll have to fix it if you do it the other way around (not hard, just a PITA).
<Joshooa> Also, I am talking to my friend right now, and she's on MSN, and sometimes her messages don't get th rough to me, sometimes they do, and it h appens both in Kopete and in GAIM, but has only happened today no other time, is that probably just an MSN or Internet thing, and nothing we can do about it?
<dell190__> Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<K`zan> Joshooa: Somtimes the net is like that :).
<NixHex> doomnx: yes, just download nvidia-glx package and linux-restricted modules from repo, put on disc and there you go...I'll give command here in a sec
<vortigaunt> Hello! Anyone have an idea why knetworkmanager stalls at 28% when i'm trying to connect to my wireless network? I've # everything but lo entries in /etc/network/interfaces and created a file called wpasupplicant with the entry ENABLED=0 in /etc/default
<Joshooa> K`zan: Thanks, that's what I thought, could be done but could be avoided.  I would just rather not have windows, but I think it'd be easier for me than trying to use Wine or a Virtual install
<K`zan> Joshooa: Wine doesn't work for much of what I occasionally need, unfortunately :-(.  I'd rather not have wincrap either, but it is an evil necessity :).
<Joshooa> K`zan: I thought so too, but it adds more work to reinstalling and re-partitioning my HDs
<K`zan> Joshooa: I live in linux and only boot wincrap when I have no other option (about .001 of the time :-).
<K`zan> Joshooa: Yep, it does :-(.
<K`zan> Joshooa: Dealing with wincrap is ALWAYS a PITA :-(.
<Joshooa> K`zan: Well I just got Photoshop CS2 and a bunch of tutorials and a bunch of games and stuff, and I think it'd be an easier and wiser move to just leave those files in Windows, and ignore my Master 40GB drive while in Kubuntu, and have Kubuntu just use the 200 GB, as well as use it as shared NTFS between both OSs and on my netowrk
<sebbar> reldruh: try asking in #kde or #kde4-devel
<NixHex> doomnx: what version dapper/edgy/feisty, what?
<K`zan> Joshooa: Essentially what I am doing here.
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: thats a good idea, i do something similar
<doomnx> edgy
<doomnx> geforce 6800
<reldruh> sebbar: I'm in those rooms right now waiting for a repsonse; I thought I'd come here and see if anybody knew
<doomnx> u need u to tell me the exact steps because this is my first time with linux
<K`zan> Joshooa: Except I have wincrap on the same drive.
<doomnx> i*
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I guess that's what I'll do then. Every time I ask for advice in here I get different answers though
<doomnx> i only installed the OS
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: its nice to have Windows as a fallback if you ever need it
<doomnx> so if there any other files i need to download with that driver please let me know
<Joshooa> K`zan: Yeah, I don't want to bother using the same drive, just Windows on the 40, and all the installation files Windows will use and Linux wont, and then Swap, Linux, and shared NTFS for Windows and Network usage on the 200GB
<vtiger> gnomefreak: DOH!
<vtiger> gnomefreak: figured it out
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: but installing Windows after Ubuntu is a bit more work, its easier if ya do it the other way around
<NixHex> doomnx: I will, but I need to know what version you and installed architecture
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: I like not having the windows Option though, cause then I HAVE to learn Linux, which I want to do, I don't want to go to Windows cause it's easier or anyything
<K`zan> Joshooa: Good choice, I have it all on one drive and it is a worry point considering the times I have had wincrap go apeshit and eat the whole drive :-(.
<vtiger> gnomefreak: works peachy now. Thanks
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: just dont let yourself go into Windows unless you absolutely have to
<doomnx> it's kubuntu 6.10 on Intel P4 3.2 (prescott) i386 i think
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: try to do your every-day tasks in Linux, and use every possible Linux alternative to whatever you did in Windows
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: That's my plan, also you should congratulate me, I got that job today, I am now a Pet Store Stockboy, woo  hoo
<doomnx> u can talk me in pm too
<K`zan> Joshooa: Linux is an ongoing learning experience, but it IS worth the effort.  I have replaced everything but games with linux alternatives.  Well, also the AVR Studio stuff, but that is about it.
<doomnx> i am registered
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: lol, gratz bud... if only i could find a job
<ferret_0567> Hello
<reldruh> i just created a new user on my system and sudo isn't working. I try and run something with it and just a new prompt, nothing happens. Does anybody know why that would be? It still works fine for my primary user
<c0nv1ct> K`zan: same here man, the only thing keeping Windows installed is my Logitech G25 and TrackIR4
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: It was so easy, I checked Craigslist, sent a resume, and then in the interview, all she did was talk and talk and talk about the job, no questions really, SO easy
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: The hardest part was leaving, cause I tried to walk out the entrance, and the door wouldn't open, and I felt like a total ass
<K`zan> c0nv1ct: Heh, m$fs and trackir4 LOve track IR, just wish they would support linux.
<c0nv1ct> Joshooa: for me, everything goes fine untill i have to fill out the part that says 'Have you been convicted of a felony in the past 10 years?'
<ferret_0567> I am having problems with Kubuntu 6.10. I had Ubuntu 6.10 and figured I would try Kubuntu out so I installed 'kubuntu-desktop' minus the Kubuntu usplash plus a couple other programs I didn't need. I want something like network-manager-gnome for KDE. Is there anything like it?
<reldruh> ferret_0567: the kde frontend for network-manager is knetwork-manager
<c0nv1ct> K`zan: NaturalPoint said they would 'look into' Linux support, so whatever that means..
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: Heh heh heh, I'm okay on that, I got my felonies down to Gross Misdemeaners, but if they say, "Crime" not "Felony" I'm just like, Fuck
<ferret_0567> oh, good. wlassistant sucks. I don't like it. wlassistant requires a root password (your password in Ubuntu).
<Joshooa> c0nv1ct: That and non personal references, I got like none
<ferret_0567> And, it doesn't work well when network-manager is installed
<ferret_0567> Thanks
<reldruh> ferret_0567: wlassistant works much better for me than does network-manager, just as a warning
<ferret_0567> That's because you like static IP
<ferret_0567> That's because you like static IP's, no?
<doomnx> NixHex thanks for ur time
<reldruh> ferret_0567: nope, my whole network is DCHP.
<reldruh> DHCP*
<ferret_0567> the network-manager daemon does not even support static IP's itself.
<NixHex> doomnx: trying to get you the website with the download link and instructions
<doomnx> thanks a lot
<iamsam9895> The term "Pwnage" is too capitalistic.
<iamsam9895> We should go the commie way
<iamsam9895> "YOUR ASS WILL BE EVENLY DISTRIBUTED BASED ON NEED!"
<K`zan> c0nv1ct: Yes, told me the same thing, but their methodology they are really paranoid about...  I need to see about getting another base for mine, cat accidentally broke one of the legs :-(.
<ferret_0567> After I get that that knetwork-manager, could you help me with my printer? It worked in GNOME, but kde-print does not like the CUPS settings set up for it in GNOME. It's a Windows (SMB) Epson Stylus Photo 820.
<ferret_0567> I like QTCurve, btw.
<ferret_0567> You should all try it. Here for Kubuntu 6.10: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40920
<ferret_0567> It was made using checkinstall, just as a warning.
<raven3x7> LMAO iamsam9895
<x-factor> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ferret_0567> Works fine for me. I installed it while I was using KTorrent and k3b in GNOME, and it works great still after installing the rest of KDE
<ferret_0567> One of the most compatible GTK-QT styles around
<NixHex> doomnx: well found the list of packages you need, some are installed by default, but others are not: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/nvidia-glx
<K3nto> i am install jubuntu on a Pentium 3 laptop with 128 MB of ram, and the install window comes up, but there's nothing inside. is there anything i can do about this?
<doomnx> one moment
<thor_> hello
<NixHex> doomnx: still looking for the download
<ferret_0567> Get more RAM. :D
<doomnx> so i will have to download all of these
<ferret_0567> Xubuntu is your boat.
<thor_> you are ways
<doomnx> are these the dependencies?
<reldruh> I just created a new user and the sudo command doesn't seem to be working. It's fine for my primary user but when I try to run anything with sudo on my new user, all I get is a new prompt and nothing happens.
<nosrednaekim> you have to add your new user to group sudo
<K3nto> nuts. im install xubuntu
<K3nto> wrong chat :P
<doomnx> are these for both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<reldruh> nosrednaekim: thanks, I'll try that :-)
<doomnx> and when i click to one of these red dotted names there appear more of these related files related to the new file... :S
<ronald> hola
<nosrednaekim> como esta usted?
<nosrednaekim> lol
<excelsior> Hi people. I'd like to transfer my ubuntu on another disk, I need some advices
<ronald> bien chevere
<ferret_0567> Thanks for the 'knetworkmanager', reldruh
<reldruh> ferret_0567: no problem, is it working for you?
<ronald> soy nuevo en esto
<ronald> qyue cagada}
<ferret_0567> Haven't installed it yet
<fenrig> back
<nosrednaekim> no hablo espano muy bien... estoy un alumno
<ronald> ok
<ronald> where are you from?
<nosrednaekim> US
<easytiger> where are the default backgrounds for the kicker kept?
<ronald> i need your help!!
<ferret_0567> knetworkmanager is installing...
<reldruh> easytiger: /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/kubuntu-panel.png
<ferret_0567> Once I get everything working in KDE and I like it, then I'm going to remove GNOME
<ronald> i have problem with Kubuntu, in installer a program}
<easytiger> reldruh: cheers :)
<easytiger> also.. anyone know how to get a frosted glass type effect on the pannel
<nosrednaekim> easy tiger...configure the panel
<easytiger> nosrednaekim: and?
<excelsior> ronald : can you be more precise ? which program ?
<CShadowRun> is there any way to disable [shift]  + backspace?
<tradakad> hi 2 all from ukraine!
<ronald> i need install NetBeans for java applications and other program like PHP, MySQL and Apache
<nosrednaekim> and enable transparency, then click advanced options
<CShadowRun> i keep hitting shift + backspace and it takes me to the password screen (same background) but no place to enter my password
<CShadowRun> then i have to restart x and login again
<easytiger> ronald: so just tell us the problem
<CShadowRun> i keep doing it by accident, really annoying.
<tradakad> I have some questions - where can I ask them?
<panathos> how about install ntfs-3g?
<ronald> but all moment this installer this fauler
<NSCAD_Nathan> anyone know if there which package which contains libgnome.so specifcally?
<ronald> fail
<excelsior> panathos: it works perfectly for me
<easytiger> tradakad: dont ask to ask
<excelsior> ronald : tell us exactly what is the error please
<ronald> excuse me, but really not idea the error
<ronald> in spanish "REALMENTE ESE ES EL PROBLEMA "
<tradakad> easytiger, sorry. I just dont want to distrub anyone. I want to try kubuntu - now I use gentoo - how many files should I download and can I use sources from gentoo?
<excelsior> if installastion fails, you must have an error message or something !
<excelsior> *installation
<CShadowRun> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<easytiger> tradakad: you wont need to use the sources
<CShadowRun> [tradakad-> you can download the iso from www.ubuntu.com ?
<easytiger> tradakad: k{u}buntu uses the apt package manager
<easytiger> the torrent s prob the fasted way to get it
<tradakad> CShadowRun - no. but I wait for cd from SAR
<tradakad> easytiger - yes i know - but shoul i download these deb packages?
<CShadowRun> is there any way to disable [shift]  + backspace?
<easytiger> tradakad: you dont need to
<tradakad> i have about 4 Gb source - i dont want to download to much deb packages so I asked can i use some sources?
<easytiger> apt-get automatically downloaded the package and the dependencies when you install them
<excelsior> ronald: nobody can help you if you don't tell which error message you get, which command you were doing and stuff like that
<fenrig> do u guys know where i can get
<tradakad> easytiger - ok. but can I get a list from these packages and download them at work and after that install it at home?
<fenrig> a professional webhost for free who runs linux???
<excelsior> (or maybe someone who can read in dregs)
<nosrednaekim> yes, trakadad, you need to get the synaptic package manager
<nosrednaekim> it'll make a download script
<easytiger> tradakad: i'm not sure.. usualyl its advisable to have a net connection. but im sure there is a way
<easytiger> ahh.
<nosrednaekim> I have to do it all the time
<nosrednaekim> dial up and all
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - what do you mean?
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - aha. understand
<jarle> is there a #kde channel somewhere?
<easytiger> they have their own server
<chavo> jarle, yeah they hide it at #kde
<excelsior> Well, as I'm there I have a question. I want to transfer my kubuntu on a new hard drive. My actual hard drive got only one partition and I want to make 2 partitions for the new. Which size do you recommend me for the / partition ?
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - I have a dial at home and free Internet at work - i wnat to get the list at home , download tese files and take them to home, understand?
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<nosrednaekim> thats wht I do
<jarle> chavo: At freenode? I see that there is a server at irc.kde.org also...
<nosrednaekim> however,do you have a form of UNIX at work?
<nosrednaekim> becuase the script needs wget
<chavo> I believe it's an alias for freenode anyway
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - no. but i have a wgetunder win$ :)
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - I meant - I have a windows version of Wget
<guiden> phew. atlast my google account is gone.
<tradakad> guiden - it was stlen??
<nosrednaekim> ok... I'm not sure if you can do it... but you can try
<heinkel_111> can someone remember what the apt command to remove a filed install is?
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - can you explane me?
<heinkel_111> something with purge?
<guiden> what's stlen? :)
<HymnToLife> heinkel_111, apt-get remove --purge packagename
<fydo> guiden: just curious, why did you get rid of it?
<tradakad> guiden - I meant your google account
<nosrednaekim> explain what?
<cpk1> anyone know how I would do this: Bob is logged into his X session on tty7; Joe comes in and logs in on a Konsole on Bob's session and wants to run an X app through Bob's X screen
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - how does work your script and how can i use it?
<guiden> Becausae I lost faith in that google are the good guys, everything you do with google, even if you aren't logged in, they keep track of everything you do. They log everything. And it's only a matter of time before government coprorate with google
<heinkel_111> HymnToLife: thank you, but it appears my problem was worse than that :(
<guiden> I want something that I ahve control over
<guiden> have
<heinkel_111> the purge failed to fix the problem with the k3d failed install
<guiden> seriously, I don't trust big companies
<nosrednaekim> the script is made by the synaptic package manager (ubuntu's, not Kubuntus)
<nosrednaekim> the problem is how to get synaptic though...
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - so i must install synaptic before?
<chavo> cpk1, is Joe local?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<cpk1> chavo: yes this is all being done on tty7
<jarle> I have a mplayer.desktop file, where do I need to put it to make konqueror use mplayer for supported filetypes?
<maelcum_> guiden: don't forget to block google's cookies, too.
<chavo> cpk1, xhost + Joe, or xhost + local should do it
<guiden> If you have gmail or used google, they have stored everything
<guiden> how do I do that?
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - ok. thx. so what should i do after that?
<kimmern> Hey! at the startup screen when kubuntu loads, it uses a hell of a lot time..i think it is "scanning all disks" at every startup..how can i disable that?
<chavo> cpk1, or try man xhost, I'm not exactly an expert on it
<chavo> I usually just do xhost +
<guiden> how do I block myself from using google?
<cpk1> chavo: ok, well at least I have somewhere to start now =D
<nosrednaekim> instead of getting all the packages("apply") go to file-> generate download script
<maelcum_> guiden: konqueror setup, cookies, add ".google.com" and other relevant domains
<guiden> ok
<excelsior> onyone can advice me a reasonable size for a root partition under kubuntu ? (huge hard drive)
<nosrednaekim> synaptic(and its dependencies) isn't real big, dial up should be able to get it in anout 3 hours
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - aha. greate. understand :)
<chavo> guiden, behind you!
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - can I use synaptic in Kubuntu?
<guiden> Even if you are not doing something illegal, I think it's totally wrong for log what people do. And all these cameras I see everywhere, damn it's like that orwell book
<chavo> tradakad, sure just apt-get install synaptic
<reldruh> excelsior: 20GB's? It really depends on what you're going to do with it. If you're going to be recording videos or something, make it huge. If you're giong to be doing word processing and not much else, 10GB's will probably be enough.
<BluesKaj> synaptic works better than adeptin kubuntu
<maelcum_> guiden: assuming you browse with konqueror, of course. oh, you are in the uk?
<nosrednaekim> trakadad, yes its what I use
<guiden> nope
<chavo> yeah I prefer synaptic too when I'm l need a gui
<pino12> ciao a tutti
<excelsior> reldruh: I will make a /home partition (bigger)
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim, chavo - ok. thx.
<excelsior> that's just for having an idea about softwares sizes and stuff
<panathos> pino12: english channel here (anch'io sono italiano)
<fydo> guiden: you may be alarmed to find out that almost all websites log activity. you might as well quit the internets
<guiden> people need to wake up and realise that their government is the enemy
<pino12> thank you panathos
<BluesKaj> chavo, synaptic has the the fix broken pkg option which is great for new users
<tradakad> 2 all - tell me plz - whit versions of software are in last reale of kubuntu now? i mean kernel, kde, fcc e.t.c
<tradakad> ?
<reldruh> excelsior: kubuntu really doesn't take up that much space. I don't know what the number is but it's definitely less than 5GB's. Somewhere around 2 sounds right, but I'm just guessing
<jememe> hey guys i have these speakers:  Creative Inspire P5800 5.1 Surround Sound Speaker when i plug them in and listen to music through them i only hear it comming out of the two front speakers and the sub the other two rear and center dont work, any ideas why sound is not comming out of them? i heard i had to do something special to get them to work?
<guiden> fydo well not everyone cooporate with the government
<_martin> a conspiracy theory...?
<fydo> guiden: and google does?
<guiden> no it's not a conspiracy theory
<guiden> you never know and never trust people in that kind of positions
<guiden> leaders lie
<fydo> heh
<guiden> and lie
<_martin> how is it different then, abound, please
<chavo> I've got a new edgy install for testing and it's 1.8 Gigs
<nosrednaekim> trakadad, depends on your version,are you using edgy?
<_martin> like the nomenklatura, or the special US circle that controls everything in the world
<guiden> seriously, if people knew how much their politicans are lying the whole earth would explode in revolutions
<_martin> nomenklatura, a former soviet institution
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - what is edgy?
<guiden> people are loosing their freedoms for governmentts and coooporations
<doomnx> guys when i try to shut down the system, it either freezes on shutdown or it appears an "out of range" monitor message, so i have to shutdown it from the button. what might be going wrong?
<guiden> governments are evil
<fydo> guiden: i still don't understand what that has to do with google
<chavo> guiden, #kubuntu-offtopic please
<_martin> goverments are THE evil
<guiden> ops :)
<tradakad> nosreadnaekim - I mean what is the last version of kubuntu? and what kind ov soft are there? do you know?
<guiden> join me in politics
<fydo> guiden: google aren't gov't leaders or politicians
<guiden> #politics
<guiden> no
<guiden> let me explain
<chavo> #tinfoilhat
<nosrednaekim> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<guiden> the more information they got about people the more power can they have on you. They gather all kinds of information, it's like a puzzle
<tradakad> Edgy - is the new name of kubuntu/ubntu?
<guiden> google is just one place
<nosrednaekim> yes
<fydo> guiden: define 'they'
<nosrednaekim> its the version name
<BluesKaj> nomenklatura ...hmm similar to nomenclature ...meaning of terms
<_martin> kubuntu is another "face" for ubuntu
<fydo> guiden: you still haven't provided proof of google giving the gov't information
<chavo> tradakad, it's version 6.10 codename
<guiden> governments and the police, everyone in power
<_martin> I just installed it, since I prefer KDE
<guiden> no but they might do
<guiden> you never know
<fydo> guiden: uh huh, and a big rock might earth and we'll all die.
<guiden> do you think  they seriously are going to tell that in public?
<guiden> to the public
<guiden> no
<fydo> guiden: also, ninjas might come and kill you in your sleep
<guiden> :)
<BluesKaj> big brother!
<fydo> better hide in a cave
<fydo> oh wait
<fydo> the cave might cave in
<fydo> you need to stop living in fear
<guiden> we don't got any freedom, we are always controlled and being brainwashed with the tv
<guiden> poeple have always fought for freedom
<BluesKaj> the sky is falling ...someone call the Illuminati , they'll stop it :)
<ozgur> hi
<guiden> and the scariest part is that that people don't realise it
<maelcum_> well, i heard a lecture of a lawyer about what to do if the police searches your flat where he said that google is _very_ reluctant to give out information. they can be forced to do so in some countries, however.
<guiden> oh, well back to html/css stuff
<BluesKaj> what's scarier is that ppl like to beleive it
<guiden> seriously 9/11 was done by the government, just look at the pictures from pentagon and start digging from their. Pentagon, where is the plance?
<Skrot> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<guiden> just look with objective eye if you got any
<BluesKaj> oh geez , more conspiracy theories .
<guiden> lol
<panathos> pls... there is a kubuntu repository for cinelerra?
<guiden> this is called brainwashing
<guiden> seriously
<guiden> I thought the way you did bluesKaj
<fydo> guiden: i think you're in the wrong channel
<Skrot> guiden: whatever, take it somewhere else
<guiden> sorry
<BluesKaj> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<guiden> ok, block google from konqueror.
<BluesKaj> guiden, I USED to think the way you do
<_martin> supposedly, the Bush family belongs to that secret group of very powerful people in America
<_martin> I just read a book about it
<guiden> blueskaj
<guiden> come to #politics
<nosrednaekim> pls take this to another chat
<BluesKaj> yeah , who wrote the book
<_martin> I cannot say it is false or true
<_martin> an italo-american
<fydo> _martin: cool, does Bush use kubuntu?
<_martin> no, but the Jedi does
<nosrednaekim> the ethics are too high... sorry
<fydo> _martin: then talk about Jedi. this is #kubuntu ;)
<_martin> so, don't be afraid
<_martin> I got it
<BluesKaj> the skull n bones ...u=yeah we know all about it ...rich kid fraternity with all kinds eeeuuu scary stuff going ...bah humbug , just abunch of drunken college kids
<nosrednaekim> and take it to another thread
<nosrednaekim> or channel whatever
<_martin> to ubuntu or not to kubuntu
<_martin> that is the question
<BluesKaj> if you like kde ..kubuntu
<_martin> si, senor
<BluesKaj> gnome ...ubuntu
<_martin> no, gracias
<fydo> BluesKaj: but i am confused, what if one likes xfce? which distro should they choose?
<nosrednaekim>  Xubuntu
<fydo> nosrednaekim: thanks BluesKaj
<Sagacious> Hey
<guiden> BluesKaj, Think of this, people live inside a "bubble" which they can see and from their experinces and what they have learned, they form a way to "see" the world. This can get totally wrong if you only get your information from "controlled" sources. It's like the mainstream media is telling you their world story in their own way and predicts how a normal person would react on that.
<fydo> Sagacious: hey hey
<_martin> I guess there are others, live cd's, for instance, that allow you to use it too
<nosrednaekim> yes....I think so...I don't know of any off hand though
<Sagacious> I need some help with sound on kubuntu. It works for logon sounds, but doesn't work for music playback or game sounds
<_martin> I used to have this kids version of (debian-based) knoppix
<tarnold> is kubuntu the only distro thathas a live cd?
<nosrednaekim> no... most do
<_martin> no, of course ot
<Sagacious> I've fiddled with the mixer - but it doesn't wanna know.
<_martin> not
<_martin> knoppix is supposed to rule
<coreymon77> tarnold: most do, but knoppix started it
<tarnold> what is the diff between kubuntu and freeBSD, the computertech at my school mentioned FreeBSD.....
<coreymon77> _martin: personally, i like kubuntu
<coreymon77> tarnold: kubuntu is kubuntu and freeBSD is freeBSD
<BluesKaj> guiden, Im a 63 yr old geezer ,... been there, done that, conspiracy theory stuff...it's old hat to the likes of me.
<_martin> I've tried knoppix (several flavors, like the robotics cd, the German version for gaming, morphix, among others
<coreymon77> they are different
<tarnold> coreymon77: how so?
<_martin> I love kubuntu, amigo
<fydo> tarnold: a keyboard is a keyboard
<coreymon77> tarnold: freebsd is a little different from normal linux
<_martin> there is no good version, I guess, just the one you like or the one that suits you best
<Sagacious> Is there any way to get kubuntu to update my sound card drivers?
<coreymon77> tarnold: its linux based, but has its differences
<Simplex3> Ok, I must be stuck on stupid again.  I can't get Eclipse to start on a fresh Edgy install even though I have sun-java packages installed.  The only difference between the two machines that I see is the new on is on Java 1.6.  Is there a simple cure?
<coreymon77> tarnold: i dont know much about it
<tarnold> coreymon77: ah k
<_martin> I used to be a pure debian  fan, but I thought it too hard to handle for a newbie like me
* fydo tickles guiden 
<coreymon77> _martin: thats why kubuntu is great
<_martin> "newbie", since I go by the cookbook approach
<_martin> yeah
<tarnold> whats the cookbook approach
<_martin> have you (all) used automatix
<_martin> ?
<iamsam9895> A pinch of salt, duh
<coreymon77> _martin: but you are right, there is no perfect linux, everyone has there own opinions
<_martin> cookbook approach, you hardly have an idea of what you're doing
<coreymon77> _martin: do NOT use automatix!!!
<iamsam9895> I call that the "Democratic" Approach
<_martin> but you copy and paste into the root terminal
<_martin> why?
<coreymon77> !autmatix
<coreymon77> !automatix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autmatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_martin> not automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<guiden> blueskaj, but it's wrong of me and you to say that we hold the "absolute truth", conpsiracy theories aren't just popping out of nowwhere. They tend to be on to something.
<coreymon77> thats why
<coreymon77> it breaks systems
<_martin> oh, I see
<BluesKaj> if you install automatix , make sure you have synaptic , so when automatix breaks pkges , you have synaptic to fix them
<_martin> I won't then
<coreymon77> _martin: consider yourself warned
<_martin> thanks
<coreymon77> _martin: if you want to continue using it, go ahead
<coreymon77> _martin: but you wont get any help here if it messes things up
<doomnx> goodnight guys
<doomnx> and if anyone knows why kubuntu freezes on shutdown, plz let me know
<_martin> Dear demigods of linux, best way to learn how to use bash commands? disregard my Q if it's too lame, please
<BluesKaj> guiden , yeah so what can ppl do about it , awareness of the situation doesn't make it go away
<excelsior> ouch my god !
<excelsior> my kernel froze !
<coreymon77> _martin: its called apt
<guiden> blueskaj, that's what I like about computers and science, there is no bullshit :p
<BluesKaj> !media-codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about media-codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<_martin> aptitude?
<coreymon77> _martin: or that
<coreymon77> _martin: eitherone works
<_martin> apt-get install...?
<coreymon77> _martin: sudo
<NixHex> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_martin> I've installed lots of nice things on my system over time
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude install 'pkg'
<tarnold> aptitude gets packages and installs thenm it also installs dependencies and removes them too] 
<_martin> so, don't think I'm that way behind
<coreymon77> _martin: i dont know why anyone would use automatix when we have apt, which does the same thing and doesnt break your computer
<lupul> hey there
<BluesKaj> coreymon77, automatix is for ppl who can't be bothered to learn cli
<excelsior> is there anyone using skype ?
<coreymon77> _martin: and is supported
<_martin> well, in Spanish we would say "not knowing is worse than being blind"
<lupul> need some good firewall. anyone pls??
<excelsior> I think skype is responsible of my kernel freeze
<fyrmedic> I am trying to compile an ndiswrapper package and keep getting an error about build packages. Any ideas/solutions
<fyrmedic> ?
<BluesKaj> well being blind to something is the same as not knowing , IMO :)
<NixHex> lupul: if you have router, don't necissarily need one...but theres firestarter and guarddog for UI config of iptables(which is installed by default)
<NixHex> !firewall | lupul
<ubotu> lupul: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<lupul> ok
<lupul> but i tried guarddog and i couldn't even kopete log in
<lupul> *get kopete
<_martin> I love kopete
<DaSkreech> I have an issue with subversion
<NixHex> lupul: will guarddog you must first disable the firewall and then configure
<AMSmith42> Any ideas as to why I might be getting a 403 Forbidden when I apt-get kubuntu-desktop on a new install of ubuntu-server?
<lupul> ok. but how do i configure it?
<NixHex> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<NixHex> lupul: configure using protocol and advanced tab
<_martin> who has ever used (managed, at least to install) slackware?
<lupul> well....  hope i'll manage it somehow
<lupul> thanks
<_martin> bsd is unix, not linux, right?
<nosrednaekim> _martin...used ot for a good two years
<_martin> how was slack?
<nosrednaekim> I don't kno how I lived without dependency checking
<NixHex> lupul: just remember: advanced tab >> disable firewall >> apply >> re-enable >> protocol tab/selection >> apply
<_martin> I've only used the non-gui, perhaps I was even dumber, zipslack for some time, to no avail
<tarnold> martin whats the difference between bsd and linux?
<nosrednaekim> I still use it on an onld laptop
<BluesKaj> a form of unix , yes , _martin
<BluesKaj> berkely calif developed BSD
<NixHex> lupul: firestarter is generally easier, but I find firestarter annoying
<BluesKaj> U of
<_martin> I mean, with 1/1000,000,000th of the know-how I now possess (still very little), what can you do with no gui
<cpk1> where are X session settings stored?
<nosrednaekim> everything... but slackware thankfully has GUI
<_martin> berkely people consider themselves superior (bsd) people
<nosrednaekim> "/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_martin> just look at their little devil raping tux, a popular sight on their sites
<Simplex3> I love FreeBSD on servers, for what it's worth.  Wouldn't use it on a desktop.
<NixHex> _martin: they did manage to make a very secure system though
<NixHex> and stable
<cpk1> no thats the X server
<tarnold> im totally confused now
<cpk1> I need the user defined X sessions
<shadow864> hi all
<nosrednaekim> expound
<_martin> computing is in the stone age in my country (the Dominican Republic)
<lupul> this guarddog is killing me
<lupul> ok. so how do i let kopete get through?
<_martin> but I won't say why, it's also about politics...
<tarnold> _martin: so whats teh diff between freebsd and unix and all this stuff
<nosrednaekim> their liscence mostly IMHO
<_martin> corrupt government sponsoring MS
<_martin> please, ask someone else, I barely know
<NixHex> lupul: lol for kopete: in protocol tab >> chat >> "service"...............both internet and local zones need to be activated
<tarnold> oh
<tarnold> k
<_martin> all I know they both stem from unix
<BluesKaj> ask ppl in the bsd channel
<_martin> but they went different ways, like half brothers
<tarnold> does anyone else know the difference between FreeBSD and kubuntu and what not
<_martin> correct me if I'm wrong
<tarnold> where is the bsd channel?
<BluesKaj> freeBSD is not Linux , that's all I can tell you
<_martin> I wouldn't try bsd until I have masterd linux
<BluesKaj> #bsd
<tarnold> then what is it?
<tarnold> k
<hatta> bsd isn't any harder than linux
<_martin> they call themselve elite linux users, they seem to despise us mortals
<hatta> in some ways it's easier
<_martin> whatever
<thoreauputic> tarnold: the BSDs are Unix
<hatta> the freebsd handbook is really really nice
<BluesKaj> hatta , it's not an easy OS to install
<thoreauputic> tarnold: more or less
<NixHex> tarnold: BSD is for the more for advanced users
<hatta> I never had a problem installing freebsd
<Simplex3> tarnold: On EfNet, #freebsdhelp.
<_martin> yeah, tell me that, I almost ruined my pc trying to install bsd
<scribz> openbsd is very nice
<hatta> it's not any harder than plain debian
<_martin> netintall though
<tarnold> whats ef net?
<NixHex> BSD is a pain to install
<BluesKaj> well bully for you hatta , but other ppl do ...so do you want a badge or somethinG :)
<Simplex3> Don't go BSD unless you know what you're doing and what hardware you have and if it's supported.  :)
<_martin> guess they do it on purpose, since they boast about their superiority
<thoreauputic> tarnold: if you don't know the difference between Linux and the BSDs - stay with Linux for the moment :)
<BluesKaj> there is a live cd Freesbie 2
<hatta> if you're curious about freebsd, install it
<hatta> it's free
<Lynoure> hmmph
<Simplex3> thoreauputic: Good advice.  :)  The BSD guys are a little less forgiving.
<hatta> just don't ask us for help
<tarnold> pl
<tarnold> ok
<Simplex3> FYI, Eclipse seems to require any Mozilla app to be installed.
<thoreauputic> anyway, strictly speaking BSD is off-topic here I guess
<Lynoure> I guess this channel has a huge shortage of kubuntu questions
<BluesKaj> yeah , try asking for help there ..."yer too dumb ..we know it all ,go away" ...that was my impression of their help chat
<BluesKaj> BSD , that is
<Simplex3> BluesKaj: If you have something specific that isn't clearly in the user's guide, they're helpful.  If you don't do your own research first they're vicious.
<Lynoure> How does one increase the cache size for streams in Amarok?
<hatta> there's nothing wrong with expecting people to help themselves first
<hatta> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<hatta> more people need to read that
<Lynoure> (Yes, I did my research on this, but did not find anything)
<lupul> sorry. it just doesn't connect
<hatta> oh not referring to you Lynoure
<nosrednaekim> lynoure, go over to the amarok channel
<tarnold> hatta: what is?
<hatta> what is what?
<tarnold> the link
<BluesKaj> Simplex3, ya know what, i don't think bsd is so wonderful...I had it installed about 2 yrs ago after a lot of help , but it don't do much for me.
<NixHex> lupul: just use firestarter if you having so many problems
<hatta> tarnold, if you want to know, click it
<BluesKaj> dinnertime , BBL
<lupul> ok
<Lynoure> nosrednaekim: Amarok is in Kubuntu. They usually tell me to upgrade to a version that does not exist for dapper
<lupul> ill try it
<lupul> thanks
<Simplex3> BluesKaj: I was forced to use it for about a year and a half.  By the end of that you couldn't pry it from my cold, dead hands on my servers.
<NixHex> lupul: or follow the guarddog handbook: http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/manual2/
<Simplex3> When done right a FreeBSD server is very, very easy to maintain.
<nosrednaekim> Lynoure: maybe your version doesn't support it
<tarnold> so wait, is Freebsd strictly a server?
<Simplex3> tarnold: No.
<nosrednaekim> no.... but thats what it is (at present) best for
<tarnold> or a desktop, like kubuntu, is or can be? idk what the correct term is
<Simplex3> FreeBSD is seriously lacking in drivers for the cool, new hardware, ACPI, etc.
<nosrednaekim> and to confuse you even more.... MAC OS is built on BSD
<Lynoure> nosrednaekim: My version? You mean the one in Dapper?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<Simplex3> Mac OSX is on FreeBSD 3.?
<tarnold> gah this is so confusing
<Simplex3> (IIRC)
<Simplex3> lol
<nosrednaekim> yes... MAC OS is built on BSD(of some sort)
<nosrednaekim> OS X that is
<Lynoure> nosrednaekim: If you know how to do it in any version, I'd be grateful to hear.
<Simplex3> tarnold: There's Windows, and then there's a big mixing bowl that everything else lives in.
<tarnold> ok see i still have windows, ive mostly moved to kubuntu(but im not doign anything with windows it will just stay there) but the tech guy at school mentioned Freebsd as what he used several years ago...and now im trying to compare....gah this annoying, and im only tyring to find info to compare the two
<Simplex3> tarnold: If you want to run a desktop computer FreeBSD can, but it sucks at it.  Kubuntu is the clear choice.  I have years of FreeBSD experience and would not run it on my desktop.  I run Kubunut.
<coreymon77> tarnold: freebsd is much more of a server distro
<coreymon77> tarnold: kubuntu is way more of a desktop distro
<mordred__> Lynoure: try /.kde/share/apps/amarok/your engine-config, seems to have stream related stuff
<iamsam9895> Could somebody help me get firefox onto kubuntu?
<Lynoure> mordred__: I'm looking at that right away and eyeing #engine.buffers.audio_num_buffers:230
<thoreauputic> iamsam9895: sudo aptitude install firefox ?
<tarnold> ok thanks so ill stick with kubuntu
<mordred__> ^^
<Simplex3> tarnold: Now, if you want to run an Apache server live on the web, FreeBSD rules.  Most of the servers on Netcraft's top uptimes list are BSD.
<_martin> bye folks, my kid wants the penguin, she says
<nosrednaekim> haha
<tarnold> nah just a simple desktop highyschool noob for me
<Simplex3> noob + FreeBSD = tears.
<iamsam9895> Wow, thatnks thoreauputic
<Lynoure> Simplex3: You can update bsd kernel without any downtime? Or just less need to upgrade it?
<iamsam9895> Simplex3, I know what you mean
<iamsam9895> I tried FreeBSD and almost died.
<thoreauputic> !docs | iamsam9895
<ubotu> iamsam9895: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<thoreauputic> iamsam9895: ")
<tarnold> i was/am atracked to kubuntu cos it seemed easy
<nosrednaekim> it is easy...
<Simplex3> Lynoure: I've always rebooted and I believe you need to.
<Simplex3> You just never need to.
<tarnold> and now im liking it more then windows
<tarnold> the knotes is great if i have ot make a reminder
<nosrednaekim> tarnold: great... as long you aren't a gamer
<nosrednaekim> Linux can do anything, except games
<tarnold> amarok is ace...and open office is cool, but ive only used writer-- well and this is the thing, i was till i got my console
<Simplex3> Hey now.  I run UT.
<Simplex3> :)
<fignew> every game I've ever wanted to play works
<nosrednaekim> ok ok...I regress
<tarnold> hey i got my xbox 360 with gears of war!!
<xenalise> Simplex3: UT 99? :)
<tarnold> ohh burn
<Lynoure> fignew: that can mean a whole range of things :)
<nosrednaekim> I didn't try anything... everything orks
<xenalise> nosrednaekim: It can run a few games
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Simplex3> xenalise: I can assure you it was one of the first versions.
<xenalise> I run Deus Ex, Star Wars Knight of the Old Republic, Jedi Academy, Jedi Outcast, UT99 and UT2004 on my kubuntu lappy :)
<xenalise> Simplex3: UT99 was the first version :)
<xenalise> I have UT GOTY :D
<iamsam9895> brb
<nosrednaekim> ok ok.... but ya'll know what I mean(anout games)
<Simplex3> Yeah.
<ferret_0567> How do I make Konqueror faster for web browsing and change this behavior for Kopete's IRC Plugin?:
<ferret_0567> 16:42:54)  #  blue is now Away.
<ferret_0567> (16:42:54)  #  acetoxy is now Away.
<ferret_0567> 16:42:54)  #  crimsun is now Away.
<ferret_0567> That Kopete behavior happens when I join an RIC Channel
<ferret_0567> RIC = IRC. sorry
<ferret_0567> brb
<tarnold> if i use yahoo for email can i use thunderbird
<Malph> does jedi acadamy use wine or is it native?
<nosrednaekim> I'm not sure, can you configure yahoo to do pop forwarding?
<nosrednaekim> does anyone else here have beryl running on Kubuntu?
<Malph> not at the moment that is my project for tonight however I was running it on gentoo
<nosrednaekim> Malph: its pretty easy
<nosrednaekim> easier if you have an Nvidia card
<Malph> nosrednaekim: figured it was a snap in gentoo I don't see ubuntu being any more difficult
<nosrednaekim> as long as you don't have an ATI...
<nosrednaekim> but what I find amazing about beryl is the amount of resources it uses
<Malph> I don't really see any performance hit but my sytem is still fairly new
<nosrednaekim> we installed it on a 3 year old laptop with integrated Intels graphics... runs like a charm
<nosrednaekim> and i835 video chipset
<nosrednaekim> *an
<Malph> nice
<NixHex> OO 2.2 is pretty nice
<nosrednaekim> Vista would be a Joke on it
<nosrednaekim> 2.2? I don't think tat was released yet
<nosrednaekim> !OpenOffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<NixHex> it is if you are using feisty
<nosrednaekim> are you sure you don't mean 2.1?
<Malph> I read a couple days ago on digg about changing a few settings in the general panel like turning off vsync and upping the screen refresh rate that smooths out the animations
<NixHex> no its 2.2
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<easytiger> whats the gnome version of ktorrent?
<NixHex> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main openoffice.org-style-crystal 2.2.0~rc3~oof680m10-0ubuntu3 [3993kB] 
<nosrednaekim> oh... its a release canidate
<NixHex> yes...everything is a "release canidate" in feisty right now
<nosrednaekim> oh....
<flaccid> hi guys anybody using a program to enable multimedia keys on a logitech keyboard?
<flaccid> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NixHex> well except kde...unless you go for the 3.80.X
<nosrednaekim> !klineak
<Malph> !asterisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klineak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenalise> !shotmeplz
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.12.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 400 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shotmeplz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenalise> *shoot
<xenalise> :D
<provolik> Which ports Do I have to open on my router for an amsn webcam?
<nosrednaekim> ummm try "klineakd" for hotkeys
<NixHex> provolik: if MSN works, then webcam work since they use same port
<provolik> oh
<provolik> my webcam does not work then :(
<NixHex> provolik: unless they decided to change something since last I used it...which was just the other day before I unistalled it
<NixHex> provolik: if you use guarddog or firestarter..they might be blocking the webcam
<provolik> ok
<provolik> thanks
<Sagacious> Anyone know where I can get a Windows Vista pack for KDE, if one exists? :P
<Malph> is there a group working on ubuntu for intel based macs?
<NixHex> thats devil worship talk sagacious!! HERACY!
<Sagacious> You're lucky to see me installing kubuntu or any Linux distro :P
<NixHex> Sagacious: but I do think there is a vista theme on www.kde-look.org
* Sagacious likes Windows Vista Aero - and wants an imiation.
<Malph> install the beryl windows manager
<Schuenemann> hey, is there any way I can adjust subtitles in kaffeine?
<nosrednaekim> or use the crystal-vista window decoration them
<nosrednaekim> *theme
<NixHex> beryl really only works in xorg 7.2...so make sure you have that
<Gizmo48> fffff
<nosrednaekim> i'm running 7.1
<nosrednaekim> beryl works fine
<Sagacious> So, where's crystal-vista when it's at home lol
<Gizmo48> Anyone know how to remove a HPLIP installation WITHOUT using apt, etc...?
<thoreauputic> !language | Sagacious
<ubotu> Sagacious: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thoreauputic> ;p
<nosrednaekim> I LOVE that bot
<eagles0513875> same
<NixHex> nosrednaekim: it may work in 7.1...but the article I read about it said 7.2
<Malph> Sagacious: I would look at kde-look.org
<Schuenemann> hey, is there any way I can adjust subtitles in kaffeine?
<nosrednaekim> NixHex, i'm using Xgl... so I guess it wouldn't matter what version of Xserver
<ferret_0567> Do you all know that in Edgy, if you close the lid of a laptop, ATI or NVIDIA, X.Org will crash, regardless of KDE, GNOME, or XFCE being used? it's a known bug
<NixHex> nosrednaekim: yeah that does make a difference...but I don't care about beryl...don't have any use for it
<cpk1> ferret_0567: you probably have it set to hibernate or some such when the lid is closed
<fdoving> ferret_0567: closed source drivers suck.
<reldruh> ferret_0567: not true. Just closing the lid isn't enough to do that; I do it all the time
<ferret_0567> I hate it so much! There is a unofficial fix.
<nosrednaekim> ferret: doesn';t happen to me...
<thoreauputic> ferret_0567: um, that's hardware-apecific I would say
<NixHex> Sagacious: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=39498
<cpk1> I havent had any problems with my laptop
<ferret_0567> Are you using Edgy?
<Gizmo48> they don't call it "edgy" for nothin':O
<eagles0513875> i hate ati
<ferret_0567> I use NVIDIA with the propriatary module
<eagles0513875> cant with my laptop
<NixHex> Sagacious: thats one of the several available
<Guest681> hello
<nosrednaekim> eagles, ATI works for me
<Sagacious> How are they installed....download and...
<Guest681> anyone plays oblivion on kubuntu?
<ferret_0567> kde-guidance-powermanager is set not to do anything when the lid is closed. brb, I'm going to close the lid, X.Org might crash
<NixHex> Sagacious: use kcontrol >> appearance >> themes
<Sagacious> Ok thanks
<NixHex> Sagacious: atleast for the one I provided a link for
* Sagacious goes to fiddle
<Guest681> anyone here play oblivion?
<goblin> hello, i've installed ubuntu(gnome) the first time to try it out and i must say..... i love linux..........
<nosrednaekim> thats like asking "anyone here have a Nvidia 8800"
<Eagle_101> goblin: yes and :D
<goblin> yeah i
<NixHex> I have interesting setup....freeBSD icon theme, vista buttons, and crystal windows (see through)
<Eagle_101> is it that you want to try kubuntu?
<goblin> so i'm trying to get the drivers for my graphic card and stuff like that^
<BluesKaj> NixHex, into eye candy eh?
<Balsamic_Chicken> test
#kubuntu 2007-03-09
<goblin> anyone from germany here?
<NixHex> BluesKaj: yes, but not at a sacrafice of performance
<cpk1> goblin: you have an ati or nvidia?
<NixHex> BluesKaj: also use the kubuntu satanic edition KDM/splash screen
<Schuenemann> !de | goblin
<ubotu> goblin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ferret_0567> I told you all that the X server would crash, and it did
<goblin> i have nvidia...
<ferret_0567> Let me look up the bug...
<BluesKaj> NixHex, major graphics card , then
<ferret_0567> btw, is there a way to make Konqueror faster for web browsing? It's slow
<NixHex> BluesKaj: I have a Nvidia 7300 GS 256MB PCI-E x16 card
<nosrednaekim> ferret, yes, you have to disable IPv6
<goblin> but i don't really know how to install the drivers XD windows was really easy but i'll try to install the drivers.........
<nosrednaekim> ther is a guide somewhere
<ferret_0567> I don
<ferret_0567> I don't even use IPv6
<ferret_0567> I have IPv6 enabled though
<ferret_0567> Heres the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/xorg-server/+bug/61746
<NixHex> BluesKaj:Though I would like to get a Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS 320mb card...
<ferret_0567> No Ubugtu in here...
<Balsamic_Chicken> anyone play oblivion, got a question here
<ferret_0567> But there you go
<goblin> what is ubugtu? (sorry i'm an linux noob, i have linux since 2 hours)
<ferret_0567> This is the description: Xorg exits when it receives an ACPI button/lid event, (Confirmed, High)
<nosrednaekim> interesting... does't happen to me
<nosrednaekim> doesn;t mean it doesn't happen though
<ferret_0567> It's just a computer program that is in the #ubuntu+1 channel plus other Ubuntu channels, it gives you a automatic description of a Ubuntu bug report
<ferret_0567> I don't want to use the unofficial fix posted there.
<ferret_0567> X server does crash when it sees a certain event from acpid
<ferret_0567> Heres the bug at freedesktop.org: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8776
<goblin> so i must disconnect, my girlfriend is waiting for me, gn8 all
<nosrednaekim> bye
<nosrednaekim> enjoy linux
<goblin> i will ;)
<ferret_0567> Where is the option in Kopete to show only online buddies?
<nosrednaekim> I believe it is one of the buttons on the top toolbar
<ferret_0567> I'm happy that you got Linux working, goblin
<ferret_0567> Oh, that did it
<ferret_0567> Thanks
<BluesKaj> ferret_0567, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ferret_0567> lol, it was right infront of my face, so close, I didn't even notice it
<ferret_0567> Do you use KTorrent with DHT and Skype without IPv6 successfully?
<ferret_0567> That's the only thing
<goblin> i've just wanted to know what linux is i have this fucking windows vista but i don't like it and after the installation of Ubuntu i'll change all my systems to Linux........ i love it..........
<nosrednaekim> I think so...
<nosrednaekim> !language | goblin
<ubotu> goblin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crispim> hi
<LeeJunFan> goblin: that language won't float around here, although we also mostly think the same about vista.
<ferret_0567> Yeah, mostly wer think the same thing about Vista, but please, watch your language
<Schuenemann> Vista = Viruses Intruders Spyware Trojans Adware
<LeeJunFan> I wonder if vmware is going to release their accelerated graphics support version for linux.
<ferret_0567> Yup
<nosrednaekim> I hope they do... id didn't know they had that
<LeeJunFan> I would love to be able to play Longbow2 w/o booting to XP.
<LeeJunFan> nosrednaekim: so far just for MAC, and it's beta.
<ferret_0567> My friend said something similar, to that effect, what Vista really meant. Look at badvista.org
<goblin> sorry i forgot to watch for my language...........so bye
<ferret_0567> When I said "...what Vista really meant...", I meant the name
<ferret_0567> But, there's what evil stuff Vista has in store for you at badvista.org
<LeeJunFan> I had to install the same piece of hardware on 2 vista machines, same driver exact same piece of hardware, worked on the e-machine, the HP choked on it.
<ferret_0567> ha! What about Ubuntu Linux, same hardware, same driver, different machines?
<LeeJunFan> Had to start the installer, let it unpack the files, go find the temp dir it created and told vista to look there for the driver, and it was fine. How one vista works perfect, and the other doesn't find the drive I don't know.
<ferret_0567> Hey, a wallpaper for me and you: http://badvista.fsf.org/blog/what-vista-stands-for-as-wallpaper
<LeeJunFan> Vista is kind of neat because it's new, other than that it's rather boring, especially compared to beryl on Linux.
<ferret_0567> yeah, nothing really special
<ferret_0567> And Windows Sideshow, please, you know it's going to only work with Windows, atleast for a short while.
<LeeJunFan> It's also that new stuff that makes it so annoying, they moved so much around that things you expect to find in the old place are not there any more. And there really wasn't a reason to change much of it, except that their goal of course was to give it the illusion of being something so different.
<Schuenemann> "Requires Windows 98 or better" --> So I installed Linux
<ferret_0567> But, seriously, Linux needs something like Quartz Extreme
<LeeJunFan> It's more like a car where all the dashboard controls are now in the trunk, you have to get out and go look in the trunk to turn on the windshield wipers.
<ferret_0567> lol
<hatta> why?
<hatta> linux has more than enough gui toolkits
<LeeJunFan> No, what linux really has more than enough of is package managers.
<hatta> and text editors
<nosrednaekim> and flame fests...
<hatta> well actually, you can never have too many text editors
<Schuenemann> and clever text editors
<Schuenemann> not stupid notepad and wordpad
<hatta> yeah, but I don't like my editor to be more clever than me
<hatta> that's why I use vim and not emacs
<Schuenemann> that's why you have a lot
<tarnold> i just use kate
<tarnold> whats the diff?
<nosrednaekim> me too... kate rocks
<Schuenemann> syntax highlighting is nice
<Schuenemann> sometimes I don't want to load a full IDE just to see a program file
<nosrednaekim> *flamewar is about to begin*
<ferret_0567> And, Vista has so many new features, and you can't remove whatever you want, and have only the features that M$ allows you to have for your particular Edition of Vista, so, Vista just makes your computer slow
<tarnold> so what is teh diff between kate and OO.owriter
<Schuenemann> is that new? I can't remove IE, outlook and a whole bunch of crap on XP either
<hatta> OO is a word processor, kate's a text editor
<NixHex> err. kcheckmail doesn't want to work
<jarn> And OO.o writer takes forever to open.
<LeeJunFan> Of course linux is also like a car where the graphics drivers are aftermarket superchargers with underdrive pulleys. You have to go to the store to get it, use get familiar with tools to install it, and then it doesn't perform as well as the windows gfx drivers. hehe.
<reldruh> tarnold: OO.o also doesn't integrate very well with kde. You might look into kword instead of OO.o. They have a lot of the same functionality
<nosrednaekim> no...in my experience, kword doesn't not handle .docs very well at all
<jarn> reldruh: Can kword open Word files like OO.o can? I really do not like OO.o but I've been using it for that.
<nosrednaekim> but its getting beter
<LeeJunFan> does kword save to .doc yet?
<nosrednaekim> no...
<hatta> abiword is nice
<jarn> Then it's OO.o for me.
* jarn sighs.
<nosrednaekim> yeah..I don't like OO very much either
<hatta> if you need interoperability with word try abiword
<hatta> otherwise use LaTeX
<reldruh> kword on my system gives me the option to save as a microsoft word document, and explicitly says that the extension is .doc...
<hatta> that's what I do at least
<tarnold> earlier i opened kate cos it was quicker to laod but then i copied the text to writer so i could save as windows to take it to school
<nosrednaekim> it does?what version are you using?
<reldruh> I've never used it like that before so I can't speak to how good it is but the option very much appears to be there
<reldruh> 1.6.2, the newest one
<reldruh> just released a few weeks ago, I thnk
<nosrednaekim> right..I'm still stuck in 1.5
<nosrednaekim> is 1.6 in the repos yet?
<reldruh> nosrednaekim: upgrade? It's just a matter of adding one line to sources.list
<reldruh> nosrednaekim: no, you have add a specific repo for it
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok...
<nosrednaekim>  its that the kde one?
<Schuenemann> how do I upgrade to KDE 3.5.6?
<nosrednaekim> I'll check into it
<nosrednaekim> the MOTD says its in the repos
<reldruh> nosrednaekim: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-162 edgy main
<nosrednaekim> thanks...
<LeeJunFan> or upgrade to feisty :)
<nosrednaekim> not yet!!
<LeeJunFan> bah, woos.
<tarnold> who uses the kontact suite or anyother organizer? i need to get way more organized
<nosrednaekim> I used it
<reldruh> Schuenemann: add the line deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-256 edgy main to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<nosrednaekim> its pretty sweet especially with Kmail integration
<reldruh> tarnold: I use it
<reldruh> and yeah, kmail is great
<Schuenemann> reldruh, what is the 256?
<jarn> I like to add lists for specific programs in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tarnold> cos i have yahoo mail
<jarn> That way I can maintain the base list.
<reldruh> Schuenemann: sorry, that should have been 356
<reldruh> Schuenemann: as in 3.5.6
<Schuenemann> hmmm no xx.ubuntu.com ... ?
<reldruh> Schuenemann: no, that's the right line. It's at kubuntu.org
<Schuenemann> thx
<reldruh> I _hate_ the error messages that make spits out. Sometimes I think they don't even count as error messages they're so useless
<LeeJunFan> reldruh: actually it's probably gcc spitting those out, make doesn't really do much by itself except call other programs.
<LeeJunFan> or libtool
<reldruh> LeeJunFan: whatever is spitting them out has the brunt of my ire directed at it right now. it's very frustrating
<reldruh> I really don't have any idea what stopped my build
<ramzG> hi all
<LeeJunFan> reldruh: it can be confusing. Compiling really isn't fun for people who don't know the language they are compiling, and/or how the compiler works.
<reldruh> LeeJunFan: it certainly doesn't help
<ferret_0567> Does Konqueror have a DNS cache?
* reldruh cools down
<LeeJunFan> reldruh: what are you compiling? if you pastebin the output I can try to see what's messing it up.
<ferret_0567> Some website said it didn't, but that may be an old page, for an old Konqueror
<reldruh> LeeJunFan: I'm building kdebase for kde4. It got to 2% before stopping
<LeeJunFan> reldruh: ugh, are you a developer? I wouldn't want to get into kde4 yet.
<nosrednaekim> haha besides kde4 doesn't even use make.. it uses Cmake
<LeeJunFan> nosrednaekim: doh, that's right.
<reldruh> LeeJunFan: a very new and inexperienced one. I'm a computer science student and want to help out with the pim stuff for kde4, so I'm building it
<ferret_0567> I'm going to reboot because I'm disabling IPv6, k?
<nosrednaekim> well..ok
<ferret_0567> I'll be rebooting in a few min.
<excelsior|afk> I got a problem earlier in the evening, my kernel froze. I suppose that was skype which make me froze, but i'm unsure if it's possible
<excelsior|afk> someone know something about that ?
<LeeJunFan> reldruh: you should be able to do what you need if you isntall the kde4 packages Riddell has on kubuntu.org, with the dev packages, or better yet use his src packages to build from.
<reldruh> nosrednaekim: it's true that it uses cmake to build, but that doesn't mean that make and make install don't have to be run
<nosrednaekim> yeah I know... but its alot more different
* NixHex is listening to Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall
<nosrednaekim> excelcior: it has to do with skype and sound
<ferret_0567> Well...ath_pci caused a freeze for me, all I had to do was move the wireless card to the bottom PCMCIA Cardbus slot, and unplug the card at night
<excelsior|afk> nosrednaekim: any hint to avoit that freeze ?
<excelsior|afk> *avoid
<reldruh> LeeJunFan: I've tried those and had some issues with them. And I wanted to learn a bit more abou kde4 so I'm trying it on my own
<reldruh> LeeJunFan: do you still want to look at my output?
<ferret_0567> I had a soft-lockup, that was the exact type of freeze. I waited, and then it cleared itself up, but for only that one time
<Kr4t05> Hey, I tried to manually install Java from Sun's website, and I now want to remove it and reinstall it via apt, how do I completely remove the Java I installed before? Delete the directory?
<nosrednaekim> excelcior, how long did you let it sit before hard powering off?
<ferret_0567> I'm rebooting now
<excelsior|afk> err, maybe 5 minutes
<LeeJunFan> reldruh: probably wouldn't help much, I'm pretty know-nothing when it comes to C++, I'm much more comfortable with C.
<excelsior|afk> I don't know exactly
<ferret_0567> I had to wait about 5 min.
<ferret_0567> I would let it go for longer
<LeeJunFan> reldruh: I gotta run out for a bit anyway.
<ferret_0567> bye
<reldruh> LeeJunFan: all right, thanks anyway
<ferret_0567> bye for now
<ferret_0567> rebooting...
<Zaphar_work> K3B burns DVD's at a max of 1.6x estimated speed even with 8x media on a drive capable of 16x dvd recording. Is this normal? It also bogs down the system.
<ferret_0567> Definetly not
<nosrednaekim> excelcior: it freezes everytime someone trys to message me on skype
<coreymon77> Zaphar_work: that shouldnt happen
<nosrednaekim> but only for a minute at most
<Zaphar_work> coreymon77: is there something I can check to track down the problem?
<looris> i'm using kubuntu edgy, and, well, konsole background transparency does not work. Transparency works in menus and in title bars, so it's not a driver problem. What could i do?
<coreymon77> Zaphar_work: i dont really know, all i know is that is not normal
<Zaphar_work> hrmmm
<excelsior|afk> I'm sure it was longer for me. I spent some time to find a sata wire to plug my new hard drive
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<nosrednaekim> well have you had any problems with it since?
<coreymon77> looris: what happens
<coreymon77> ?
<levy> I've installed Kubuntu but i did'n find the us international driver for the keyboard
<excelsior|afk> not until that time, I even has been called and it worked well
<excelsior|afk> *have
<looris> coreymon77: if i select a transparent theme, it is simply white on black, with no tint
<Zaphar_work> coreymon77: has anyone else reported this problem? I can't find anything on launchpad or google about it
<nosrednaekim> ok..wel then don't worry about it
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how to remove Java when installed manually?
<Schuenemann> reldruh, says signatures couldn't be verified
<Zaphar_work> and system logs are reporting anything that looks related
<excelsior|afk> I worry that it could produce again
<Zaphar_work> aren't*
<Schuenemann> Kr4t05, remove the installation directory
<reldruh> Schuenemann: that's OK, tell it to keep going (that's what I did anyway)
<Kr4t05> Schuenemann: That's it? No references I need to remove?
<coreymon77> Zaphar_work: i dont really know
<excelsior|afk> -produce+happen
<Schuenemann> Kr4t05, what did you change?
<coreymon77> looris: have you tried all the different transparent schemes?
<Zaphar_work> hrmmm I wonder if there is a k3b channel :-)
<nosrednaekim> I'm sure there is
<coreymon77> ill check
<Zaphar_work> yep there is
<Kr4t05> Schuenemann: I made simlinks in my PATH to the binarys in my installation folder, that's it.
<Schuenemann> Kr4t05, I guess only the directory, environment variables (if you set) and maybe update-alternatives entries
<Zaphar_work> but it looks pretty much empty no help there
<Schuenemann> why did you install it manually?
<Kr4t05> S
<Kr4t05> Schuenemann: I was trying to patch Java 6 manually, so I could run Java apps in Beryl.
<Schuenemann> is it JDK or JRE?
<Kr4t05> JRE
<Schuenemann> you can install java 6 from the repositories
<Kr4t05> Eh, don't worry about that, I gave up and decided to use drop Frostwire in favor of Phex.
<Schuenemann> well, remove the directory and the links, then
<Kr4t05> That's most of the reason why I was attempting it.
<ramzG> getting troubles with kubuntu and sonyericsson z710 - i cant use it as modem through USB ((
<ramzG> can anybody help?
<HaSH> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Kr4t05> ramzG: Did you install bitpim?
<looris> coreymon77: i had tried them all, now i've noticd you can edit them, and looks like they are simply badly configured: they are configured not to be transparent at all!! and if i try to edit them to enable transparency, that option is ignored
<ramzG> Kr4t05: what is it? i'm newbee to linux ))) i use macos for 7 years - its very simple ((
<Kr4t05> ubotu: info bitpim > ra
<Kr4t05> ubotu: info bitpim > ramzG
<Kr4t05> Eh...
<coreymon77> looris: ask somebody else, i realy do not know
<looris> what a pity
<looris> well if somebody else knows what's happening, please let me know : )
<ramzG> Kr4t05: its not CDMA, it's GSM phone %/
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Schuenemann> reldruh, 80 MB download... I hope you know what you told me to do :D
<reldruh> Schuenemann: you're not on dialup are you?
<Kr4t05> ramzG: Did you check the forums? Their may be a howto.
<reldruh> Schuenemann: you're upgrading the whole of kde, 80megs is a bargain
<Schuenemann> reldruh, no... a crappy 600 Kbps
<ramzG> Kr4t05: i tried throuth bluetooth - succsesssfully once (((( after disconnecting i cant connect again (
<reldruh> Schuenemann: dude, you really get 600kbps? I get 200 max
<Schuenemann> but I was talk about the changes that will make
<Schuenemann> hopefully it won't mess everything
<reldruh> oh, trust me it's worth it
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi ppl..  how do I install a .ktheme file ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> i found a cool theme and want to install ir
<ferret_0567> IPv6 seems disabled after doing that "Disable IPv6" guide, except:
<ferret_0567> travis@ubuntulaptop:~$ ip a | grep inet6
<ferret_0567> inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<ferret_0567> inet6 fe80::213:46ff:fea0:1d77/64 scope link
<LaNCeloT_RW> it*
<Schuenemann> reldruh, no, 600 Kbps...
* ramzG crying for his awful english ((((
<Schuenemann> reldruh, I get a max of 60 KBps
<reldruh> mmm
<reldruh> I see
<reldruh> it's worth it, I promise
<Schuenemann> hehe
<ferret_0567> ath0 has that inet6 addr...
<ferret_0567> Hmm.,..as to why the DNS resolving process is still faster, I dunno
<ramzG> Kr4t05: afaik the trouble is that kubuntu cant see GSM modem through USB....
<ferret_0567> There shouldn't be IPv6 addresses at all, I rebooted
<Schuenemann> reldruh, how fast is yours? how many Mbps?
<ferret_0567> Is that really still OK?
<Kr4t05> ramzG: Hrm... I hate to drop you like this, but I can't seem to find anything out.
<Joshooa> Hey, I have a Kubuntu DVD iso image, and when I go into K3b to burn it, it recognizes it as an ISO, but when I want to burn it, it says it's not a valid ISO Image
<looris> oh, well, after the update and a restart it worked, maybe it was a bug that has been corrected
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi ppl..  how do I install a .ktheme file ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> i found a cool theme and want to install it
<nosrednaekim> "alt+f2" enter kcontrol and go to apearnaces and thems, then go to theme manager
<nosrednaekim> ^^^for lancelot
<Joshooa> Anyway I can check to see if the iso image is valid? I've burnt it before and it didn't give me the error, it just failed burning it
<Schuenemann> LaNCeloT_RW, which theme is it?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, http://www.skinbase.org/rate.php?skins=4643
<ferret_0567> How do I tell the atheros modules that I don't want IPv6 on it's interfaces?
<Schuenemann> seems cool
<LaNCeloT_RW> nosrednaekim, which is the extension of accepted themes by Kde?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, yes... and I'd like to install it :-)
<nosrednaekim> kthem I think
<nosrednaekim> *.ktheme
<LeeJunFan> ferret_0567: it shouldn't hurt to leave ipv6 on, I've never had to disable it on about the 100 kubuntu installs I've done.
<nosrednaekim> makes konqueror slow though
<nosrednaekim> I think there is a fix just for konqueror though
<ferret_0567> It makes Konqueror slow, and I said that I didn't want it in /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list
<ferret_0567> It should NOT be on
<nosrednaekim> I just use firefox... problem fixed
<ferret_0567> I explictily stated that
<LeeJunFan> ferret_0567: yeah, you're right if it's off in modules it should be off systemwide.
<ferret_0567> I know
<ferret_0567> I changed it through there
<ferret_0567> With this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nosrednaekim> well is webbrowsing any faster now?
<ferret_0567> I think so...
<ferret_0567> I think I should test more
<nosrednaekim> well then don't worry about it because you may want IPv6 sometime in the futoure
<ferret_0567> Uh, no, it's not
<ferret_0567> It's not faster on Google, amazingly, it's faster on other sites
<ferret_0567> Some other sites
<ferret_0567> like albinoblacksheep
<ramzG> got it
<nosrednaekim> well maybe google is using Ipv6?
<LaNCeloT_RW> nosrednaekim, the extension of themes are .kth
<LaNCeloT_RW> =)
<ferret_0567> I don't know what to make of it, that change might actually impact stability since the Atheros drivers *want* IPv6
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<nosrednaekim> oh... you got atheros working?
<nosrednaekim> congrats!! I never could
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<ferret_0567> D-Link DWL-G650 PCMCIA Cardbus card with linux-restricted-modules, works like a charm
<Schuenemann> LaNCeloT_RW, is it working?
<ferret_0567> I'm going to enable IPv6 again
<ferret_0567> brb, too\
<dsmith> question: does linux require any sort of DST 207 update?
<dsmith> DST 2007
<eigentard> I've got kubuntu finally up and running, everything works well
<eigentard> but.... now what? :|
<Schuenemann> now you remove windows
<dsmith> eigentard: congrats.. :)
<nosrednaekim> dsmith...I don't think so, not for the normal home user
<dsmith> eigentard: now learn what other programs you can use, instead of windoze
<eigentard> how do I go about getting better accustomed to the konsole?
<Daniwan> Does anyone in here know how to auth a linux user from c/c++ code?
<dsmith> nosrednaekim: hmmm, ok....
<dsmith> eigentard: you just do
<Schuenemann> windoze?
<dsmith> Schuenemann: would you prefer I say bILLY wArEZ?
<Schuenemann> what does that mean? windoze
<dsmith> WINDOZE= "wINDOWS"
<dsmith> linux = *nix
<Schuenemann> but why the doze?
<dsmith> Doze..."boring"
<dsmith> :P
<nosrednaekim> cause its lazy
<Schuenemann> ahh :p
<nosrednaekim> and stupid
<nosrednaekim> that too
<dsmith> exactly, lazy lame OS
<dsmith> haha
<Schuenemann> hehe
<eigentard> so like
<eigentard> are there any important programs or updates or anything I should get?
<Schuenemann> what do you use your computer for?
<dsmith> sure, make sure kubuntu is up to date
<dsmith> what version are you? dapper?? Edgy??
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, the theme i showed you? or .kth theme files?
<eigentard> edgy
<Schuenemann> that one
<dsmith> ahhh 6.10, make sure its updatd them
<eigentard> how can I make it so that I can view my NTFS partitions on linux?
<dsmith> ..updated then
<dsmith> hmmmmm
<dsmith> anyone?
<Schuenemann> wasn't it automatically mounted?
<Schuenemann> go to /media
<BluesKaj> i have a  friend who installed ubuntu edgy , but wants to install KDE ..."sudo apt-get install kde" ?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, man, i couldnt install that... because it has a .ktheme file and I dont know how to install it
<dsmith> BluesKaj yes
<BluesKaj> ok , just wanna make sure
<dsmith> you still will have ubuntu though
<dsmith> you pick it when you first login
<dsmith> just install kubuntu fresh
<dell190_> i need to use a sudo command to mount mine
<LaNCeloT_RW> actually, i'd like to install a 3D window manager... like beryl
<nosrednaekim> BlueKaj... might be better to do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<LaNCeloT_RW> but i could install it.. =/
<Schuenemann> I upgraded to KDE 3.5.6, what happens to the KDE 3.5.5 packages I had?
<nosrednaekim> lancelot: go to the ubuntu-effects channel for help with beryl
<LaNCeloT_RW> my Kubuntu is 64 Bits.. and I didnt found the correct packages
<LaNCeloT_RW> nosrednaekim, i'll try
<dsmith> BlueKaj: Sorry, nosrednaekim is correct I was wrong
<dsmith> :)
<Schuenemann> brb
<LaNCeloT_RW> ok
<ferret_0567> When you install kubuntu-desktop, make sure not to install kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<dsmith> uspash?
<dsmith> why
<Daniwan> Anyone in here a coder of kubuntu?
<ferret_0567> That's if you were previously using Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<dsmith> oh ok
<ferret_0567> Because dsmith, if you install it, you will have Xubuntu/Ubuntu splash on startup, and Kubuntu splash on shutdown, or vice versa or other weird behavior.
<c0nv1ct> lol wtf, stupid nickserv says someone else owns this nick
<ferret_0567> If you want Kubuntu usplash, uninstall the other one.
<ferret_0567> I have Ubuntu's with most of kubuntu-desktop installed
<nosrednaekim> I did not have that probelm when I installed ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> ok , thx , i corrected my advice to my friend as well
<nosrednaekim> I just told it to use Kdm
<ferret_0567> I don't have KDM, either, since KDE is fully compatible with GDM
<nosrednaekim> oh...ok
<ferret_0567> If you want, you can use kdm
<ferret_0567> If you want both GNOME and KDE, then gdm
<ferret_0567> In other words, just use GDM for all desktop enviroments because it's very compatibile :D
<neoncode> Is it possible to Virtulise a copy of Win98 useing Linux?
<ferret_0567> Yes
<neoncode> Good
<nosrednaekim> ok, I use, Kdm with gnome...nothing breaks...
<ferret_0567> VMWare, QEmu, Bochs, etc. VMWare is best.
<ferret_0567> ok then
<neoncode> ferret_0567: Thanks
<nosrednaekim> unless you have a CPU with virtualization support in which case qemu with KVM is best
<neoncode> Didn't Fiesty have some kind of Virtulisation built in? And what about Xen?
<nosrednaekim> fiesty has KVM, with Qemu as a frontend
<ferret_0567> Or Xen with CPU wirh virtualization support is also good
<nosrednaekim> yeah..I heard that Xen got that too
<ferret_0567> I would try KVM
<ferret_0567> Xen is a different Linux kernel with Xen hypervisor = different kernel modules needed, like for NVIDIA graphics
<neoncode> RIght. And The Core 2 Duo chips have virulisation support right?
<nosrednaekim> as well as the AMD turion X2s
<nosrednaekim> and AM2 desktop chips
<nosrednaekim> I have a turion X2
<neoncode> Ok, thanks. I don't actualy have a core 2 right now but should be getting one soon so I'll try it then. Thank you everyone. =3
<nosrednaekim> NP
<Fizzbane> When I boot my windows i get an error NTLDR missing. to my knowledge that is the windows boot loader. How do I put NTLDR onto my windows hd without changing anything on my linux hd?
<jarn> Uhh... In konqueror, it apparently is "unable to start the cookie handler service"
<Schuenemann> after I install KDE 3.5.6, what happens to all the KDE 3.5.5 packages? do I have to remove them?
<ferret_0567> Most likely, I believe
<ferret_0567> 3.5.6 is just a security update, right?
<ferret_0567> If so, you don't need it
<nosrednaekim> no there are some new features
<Schuenemann> security? I guess not
<looris> mmmh i'm trying to set transparent windows, but it doesn't seem to work: they are simply not transparent at all
<flaccid> !hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys: A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 384 kB
<ferret_0567> You need AIGLX, and NVIDIA
<looris> is it possible to do that, or not?
<nosrednaekim> in kde? you need to composite extention in the xorg
<ferret_0567> Yes, on NVIDIA with Ubuntu 6.10
<Number2> How do I set directory permissions on a folder that I create, I want to make a folder and have it readable and writeable by the user group
<ferret_0567> You need to get a upgraded NVIDIA driver, and enable AIGLX
<looris> oh, so it won't work with an ati? :/
<ferret_0567> I don't think so
<looris> what a pity
<ferret_0567> It depends on the graphics card model and driver
<nosrednaekim> looris, you'll need XGL to do trnasparency with ATI
<mjunx> well, doesn't the open source radeon driver work with composite? for the cards it supports 3d with?
<ferret_0567> There are two possible drivers for ATI and NVIDIA on Linux
<Number2> How do I set directory permissions on a folder that I create, I want to make a folder and have it readable and writeable by the user group
<ferret_0567> I dunno
<ferret_0567> Never used ATI
<looris> ooh. well it's a very old card in a laptop, a ati rage mobility m3....
<nosrednaekim> mjunx: yes it does
<ferret_0567> ok, will it work guys?
<ferret_0567> I dunno
<nosrednaekim> #2: right click on it konqueror, properties, permissions
<looris> well, so i'll try to install xserver-xgl and see what happens?
<nosrednaekim> rage mobility? my rage 128 worked
<flaccid> dang hotkeys rox
<nosrednaekim> its a bit harder than that
<ferret_0567> And XGL has problems
<mjunx> looris, are you using edgy?
<looris> mjunx: yes
<mjunx> then I thought you could just use stock xserver-xorg since that has composite
<ferret_0567> XGL is just to see that cube spin. AIGLX is that for when you actually want to USE your computer.
<nosrednaekim> no...thats not correct
<mjunx> compiz and beryl are the cube spin things, ferret
<looris> mjunx: oh, so... i'm afraid i don't know what "composite" is, but i'll try to find out
<ferret_0567> With some apps, XGL is not compatible
<mjunx> xgl was originally a composite-enabled xserver
<ferret_0567> I know that mjunx
<mjunx> but xorg has its own composite thing now, right?
<ferret_0567> It's that XGL itself does not support some apps
<ferret_0567> Like Audacious, I've hear
<ferret_0567> ...I've heard
<mjunx> right, so you can try using xorg's
<ferret_0567> AIGLX works fine
<nosrednaekim> looris, you might try looking up a totorial on getting composite in atis
<nosrednaekim> *ATI's
<ferret_0567> ...with Audacious and otherds
<ferret_0567> others*
<ferret_0567> I've used AIGLX before,  and I have the latest NVIDIA driver compatible with my card
<looris> nosrednaekim: well i'm searching google for this "composite"..
<premier_> hello.  Im trying to get my computer to hibernate.  One of the usb device prevents it from hiberanating, something about returing -16.  Can anyone help me?
<premier_> I says the the usb device 5-1.4 is the source.  how can I figure out which usb device that is?  lsusb and lspci dont give that information
<mjunx> if aiglx is the xorg composite extension, then I've used that on an i915GMA (or whatever the acronym is), and it worked fine with beryl (both emerald and aquamarine)
<mjunx> premier_, have you tried unplugging and plugging in devices until it works? :P
<looris> well looks like libxcomposite1 is already installed
<premier_> mjunx: yeah, but it seems that every device can cause it
<ferret_0567> That doesn't matter, you have to enable AIGLX
<mjunx> looris, composite is the extension you need to enable in xorg so that you can use beryl or compiz
<DuncanF> Anyone know why my screensaver would preview and test fine, but when it goes into the actual screensaver is just displays a black screen?
<mjunx> although, I have it enabled right now, but I'm just using kwin, so whatever >_>
<premier_> mjunx: also, before when I hibernated and it failed, it delivered me back to my screen saver, but now it just sits there with a black screen.
<premier_> mjunx: when I unplug everything it works
<mjunx> hmm, my guess is some IRQ conflicts or something related to IRQs, so I don't really have any advice, sorry :/
<looris> mjunx, ferret_0567: oh, pardon me if i don't know these programs, but in the last N years i've been using linux only on servers....
<mjunx> looris, that's alright, I learnt about composite only recently anyhow :)
<nosrednaekim> did you try restarting kde when you made your transparency changes?
<ferret_0567> I know upgrading the NVIDIA drivers to the latest compatible with your card, and enabling AIGLX, which requires Composite, will work
<mjunx> and composite is a concept, not a program :)
<ferret_0567> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<ferret_0567> I think that will work
<looris> nosrednaekim: yeah i have restarted it
<mjunx> worked for me
<looris> ferret_0567: thanks i was already reading that site ;)
<Joshooa> Hey I need help
<ferret_0567> Another page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy?highlight=%28AIGLX%29
<Joshooa> It says my drive is 100% used, and 7.1/7.3GB are used, that's not 100%
<mjunx> 5% is reserved for root, Joshooa
<Joshooa> And the only way I got booted up, somehow, is in Ubuntu, not Kubuntu, and i have no idea why
<Joshooa> But that's still not 100% used
<mjunx> some programs write logs too, and that's hard to do when you don't have any space left ;p
<mjunx> so they segfault
<Joshooa> And I couldn't delete anything or even read man before
<mjunx> no, but it's at least 95% used, and you can't write anymore without root permissions
<premier_> mjunx: I also tried to suspend a couple of times, but it cant get it to resume: it doesnt respond to my keyboard or anything, even the power button
<Joshooa> and I did a reboot, and it would go into Kubuntu, and I would enter my name and pw, and it would start to log in, then go back to the login screen
<mjunx> yeah, I know that problem, man renders and caches the page, but if it has nowhere to store it...
<Joshooa> I have root permissions, and there is NOT that much stuff on the drive
<Joshooa> I was 100% full and deleted a DVD image, 3.98 GB, and still 100% full
<mjunx> try a fsck then
<curtis> hello all.  Does anyone run Icecast?
<mjunx> oh, yeah, definitely fsck it
<Joshooa> but that was before the reboot, before it didn't go down to 7.1GB either
<Joshooa> heh
<BluesKaj> is KDE or kubuntu-desktop in the default repos in ubuntu ?
<Joshooa> small font looks like you are saying something else
<mjunx> BluesKaj, yeah
<nosrednaekim> jooshua you have to delete the dvd image out of trash
<mjunx> oh, did you rm it or use the gui?
<mjunx> forgot about that nasty trash thing
<DuncanF> heh
<Joshooa> It may cause SEVERE filesystem damage if I do this
<Joshooa> not severe, SEVERE
<Joshooa> First I used the trash bin, then I couldn't empty the trash
<mjunx> uh, you can't do fsck on a mounted drive
<Joshooa> then I used rm
<DuncanF> speaking of the GUI, I can't seem to get any scripts to run from the GUI, have to do it through terminal, is there a simple way to do that?
<Joshooa> well, it's my only Linux drive that has the problem
<mjunx> well, you can't fix the problems while it's mounted at least
<Joshooa> ugh
<easytiger> DuncanF: what can't you do
<mjunx> DuncanF, Alt-F2
<Joshooa> All I want to do is get my Kubuntu DVD burnt and reinstall everything anyway
<nosrednaekim> you need to go to /home/yourusername/.trash
<nosrednaekim> and delete it
<Joshooa> but I can't download it cause my disk is 100% full for some unknown reason
<Joshooa> nosrednaekim: Already did
<Joshooa> nosrednaekim: Nothing is in there
<looris> well, as far as i've read now, Rage cards are not supported at all, neither by aiglx nor by xgl :/
<nosrednaekim> ok..
<looris> i suppose they are too old or too lame
<mjunx> uh, I think the trash is in ~/.local/share/Trash/
<thoreauputic> Joshooa: try sudo apt-get clean  to clean out any deb packages in the cache
<nosrednaekim> what about /root/.trash
<Joshooa> See, I was like, 80% full, send the image to the trash bin, and some other smaller stuff, and then bam, 100% full, too fu ll to delete or empty trash
<nosrednaekim> is it?
<DuncanF> easytiger, mjunx: It's a scrip with conditions for running a binary file, and I was trying to get it to run as a taskbar icon
<mjunx> Joshooa, do "sudo du -sch /*" to see what's using space
<Joshooa> I think that worked, but I didn't sudo cause I'm logged in as root for some readn
<mjunx> DuncanF, well, that's a job for .desktop files!
<Joshooa> reason*
<mjunx> well, once you find out which directories are taking up space, do du -sch on the directories in there and so on
<Joshooa> lib is biggest so far at 190M
<mjunx> oh, don't delete anything in /bin, /sbin, /etc, or /lib
<mjunx> big no-no
<nosrednaekim> Joshooa I found where trash is, its in /home/.Trash-0
<thoreauputic> Joshooa: don't start deleting system files :)
<Joshooa> nosrednaekim: The trash is already empty, I already did that
<mjunx> I also found the trash in ~/.local/share/Trash/
<Joshooa> nosrednaekim: I don't know why it thinks it isn't
<nosrednaekim> check the trash in /home/.Trash-o pls...
<mjunx> although you might have one in /root/.trash/ or something
<Joshooa> Well, Home is 4GB, Media is 116GB, proc is 642MB, and usr is 2.2GB
<nosrednaekim> you need root permissions to read /home/.Trash-0
<Joshooa> And my linux partition I am running is 8GB but I don't see that on there
<mjunx> proc is 0 MB actually ;)
<Neuer> boah ich dreh durch
<Joshooa> I'm logged in as root so that's covered there
<mjunx> check how much space /root is using at least
<Joshooa> But, why didn't ubuntu ask me to log in?
<nosrednaekim> when?
<Joshooa> I logged in as Josh, in the terminal
<mjunx> might have something to do with no space available
<Joshooa> started ubuntu with startx
<Joshooa> and now I'm root@josh
<nosrednaekim> interesting...
<Joshooa> I never entered a pw in the terminal or anything to get into root
<Joshooa> but when I came into ubuntu, even though I wanted kubuntu, and go to terminal, I'm root
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<Joshooa> anyway, th ought that was weird
<Joshooa> But I'm new so it may not be
<nosrednaekim> well check and see if there is anything in /home/.Trash-0 , because thats where it keeps everything that i emptied out of my personal trash
<mjunx> also check if anything else like that exists via ls -A /home
<Joshooa> No such file or directory
<mjunx> is /home mounted?
<Joshooa> mjunx: Doesn't it have to be?
<mjunx> not necessarily...
<Joshooa> mjunx: Everything i Have is on an 8GB partition, and installed there
<mjunx> which is why root's home directory is in /root instead
<Joshooa> ah
<Joshooa> good point
<Joshooa> well I am in /home/josh right now
<Joshooa> So, yes?
<mjunx> well, "ls -A /home" should work then
<jarn> When I start a new X server, how do I run things in it?
<Joshooa> it just shows josh
<falconcelina> hello all
<falconcelina> can anyone tell me how do i play .wmv files on ubuntu?
<Joshooa> Is Ubuntu more stable than Kubuntu, I heard that it was, and now I'm stating to wonder, even though they should be like the same
<nosrednaekim> they are about the same
<mjunx> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mjunx> there we go, falconcelina, ^
* mjunx feels proud for guessing the command
<smoze_> wow, huge update tonight
<Joshooa> I thought they were, but now I don't know, also, I don't have a working Kubuntu DVD, but I have a working Ubuntu DVD
<mjunx> but, libxine-extracodecs should help (in multiverse I think)
<Joshooa> and last time I installed Ubuntu, then did that sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or whatever, a lot of my programs messed up and wouldn't open anymore
<mjunx> if you know enough already to know what I mean by that, you're golden; if not, read the restricted formats page and ask any questions you still have afterwards
<Joshooa> Why can't I see the windows network in Ubuntu but I can in Kubuntu?
<mzanfardino> what is the application I would use to connect to a windows terminal server?
<mjunx> what exactly is a windows terminal server?
<mjunx> does its protocol have a name?
<mjunx> oh nevermind
<mjunx> mzanfardino, krdc
<mjunx> and rdesktop should be installed with that
<mjunx> so, get both
<looris> argh, now firefox crashes if it loads my google personalized home page - odd it was wonking half an hour ago O_o
<BluesKaj> gents , Im curious , what the difference between KDE and Kubuntu Desktop ?
<mjunx> kde has a lot more packages
<mjunx> kubuntu doesn't install all of them by default
<looris> well i'll go, thanks to everybody, bye!!
<BluesKaj> well, i just checked in adept and I don't Kubuntu Desktop installed , altho I'm running KDE
<BluesKaj> have
<mjunx> do you have the "kde" package installed?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Generic|Work|> kubuntu-desktop is a dummy package with all the kde apps set as dependencies
<Generic|Work|> it doesn't have to be installed for you to be running in kde
<premier_> does linux/kubuntu have hybrid hard drive support?
<BluesKaj> my friend wants to upgrade from gnome to kde , he has ubuntu edgy installed ATM
<Generic|Work|> premier_, I believe it should support it
<mzanfardino> mjunx: hmm... I have both krde and rdesktop installed, but when I attempt to browse for my terminal server I don't see it in my list.  And if I attempt to force a connection, either by name or IP address, krde does nothing...
<premier_> BluesKaj: I think you can do that by installing the kubuntu-desktop package
<Generic|Work|> premier_, boot off a live disc and see if it detects the drive
<mjunx> you need to specify the port as well, mzanfardino
<mjunx> so like someaddress.org:6001
<Generic|Work|> mzanfardino, rpd://foo
<Generic|Work|> er
<premier_> BluesKaj: I tried to do the oposite and it got screwed up, gnome crashed on boot
<BluesKaj> Generic|Work|, what his best bet , installing KDE or Kubuntu Desktop?
<Generic|Work|> rdp://foo
<premier_> Generic|Work|: I want to find out before I buy a hybrid hard drive
<Joshooa> So, is it difficult to install Ubuntu and Kubuntu and switch between them, and is that likely to cause conflicts like last time I upgraded to Kubuntu?
<Generic|Work|> BluesKaj, kubuntu-desktop
<Joshooa> And I mean just switch between Gnome and KDE, not actually two seperate installs
<BluesKaj> right, ok , i'll tell him
<mjunx> Joshooa, not difficult at all
<Generic|Work|> premier_, I just did a quick search on support. It's in development, so it's not in the current ubuntu kernel
<mzanfardino> mjunx: ah... ok, however, I don't know the port...
<BluesKaj> will kubuntu run on an older pc , 600mhz with 256 ram ...60G HDD
<premier_> I wonder if it will work by june-ish
<Generic|Work|> Joshooa, nope, logout and select kde as your session manager
<mjunx> mzanfardino, do nmap on the host maybe?
<Generic|Work|> mzanfardino, in krdc, just type rdp://servername
<BluesKaj> !specs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Generic|Work|> BluesKaj, it will, but i recommend running something less resource heavy
<Generic|Work|> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzanfardino> Generic|Work|: brilliant!
<premier_> I want my computer to have a white on black color scheme instead of a black on white, but every other internet application seems to want to match a white background with my default  system font color (white on white).  why?
<Generic|Work|> mzanfardino, :)
<mjunx> !help | Generic|Work|
<ubotu> Generic|Work|: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mjunx> lol
<Generic|Work|> quiet you!
<Generic|Work|> :P
<mjunx> ;)
<mjunx> if you want to [ab] use the bot, rtfm n00b hehe
<Generic|Work|> hehe, sometimes it has useful stuff!
<mjunx> yeah, but when it gets spammed (like in #ubuntu *coughcough*)...
<Generic|Work|> heh
<Generic|Work|> I taught a helper yesterday how to use > with ubotu
<Ashex> I should script that...
<mjunx> I wonder how advanced that bot it
<BluesKaj> Generic|Work|, he wants to run it as a music server controller for his Roku setup
<mjunx> sure, I could install it myself and see hehe
<mjunx> let's see if it supports zsh syntax ;)
<Ashex> BluesKaj, so just as a file server or for streaming audio to the roku box?
<mjunx> !help |& me
<ubotu> & me: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mjunx> hmm, guess not
<Ashex> ah, I know this bought
<Ashex> too bad we have to register to play with ubotu
<Ashex> bot*
<jhutchins>  mjunx It's a pretty neat bot, if two people do the same query, or if you do two in rapid succession, it just says "see above".
<mjunx> hmm, nice
<jhutchins> If you want to play with it it's a good idea to just open a query window or /msg it.
<mjunx> yeah, and you can install the bot yourself also
<mjunx> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<mjunx> dammit that's not what I meant
<mjunx> er, sorry
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jhutchins> Jucato: Ought to have a throttle function that either pops that up or /ignores people.
<Jucato> nah. it's ok. kicking is better :)
<scott_> im having some problems getting my dell truemobile 1300 wireless adapter working, kubuntu doesnt seem to have the appropriate drivers and i cant seem to get NDISwrapper working for me
<mjunx> scott_, there's no native drivers for it?
<scott_> not that seem to work
<Jucato> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scott_> ty
<reldruh> scott_: what's the entry for it in lspci?
<scott_> 14e4:4320
<mjunx> I don't think that's helpful lol
<scott_> 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<mjunx> oh, another broadcom :(
<scott_> yea .... came from the factory :(
<mjunx> in the long run, I suggest swapping out that wifi card for something that doesn't suck, but in the meantime, let's see if we can get it working
<NightBird> is there a way to make an extra desktop entry that basically the only difference is that it uses a different driver?
<reldruh> scott_: I've got a broadcom card. Don't let people scare you, it's really not _that_ terrible
<reldruh> scott_: ndiswrapper will work with it, but it's... temperamental
<bioflame> my updater will not run i keep getting "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<mjunx> bioflame, then you've got another program using it
<nosrednaekim> are you running another package management app?
<mjunx> or it was killed while being used and wasn't cleaned up
<reldruh> bioflame: did you stop adept or apt-get in the middle of an install?
<bioflame> not that i know of
<bioflame> I have rebooted
<mjunx> so, check to make sure apt-get, aptitude, dselect, adept, and synaptic aren't running
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<bioflame> oh there a list ok one sec
<mjunx> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mjunx> and what's with the french quotes? lol
<Fizzbane> Hey. Does anyone here know how to put the windows boot loader back on a hd using the recovery console on the XP disc?
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Nope.
<stdin> Fizzbane: fixmbr (I think)
<jhutchins> fdisk /mbr works.
<mjunx> !ntldr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntldr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> bah
<elijah> hi everyone
<bioflame> <ubotu>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a   thanks all
<Fizzbane> I hate windows -_-
<bioflame> that worked
<pax> fixmbr can be used from recovery console.
<Fizzbane> but where is grub located?
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Same place.
<Fizzbane> isnt it on the MBR?
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: You can't have both.
<mjunx> Fizzbane, grub is in /boot mostly
<Fizzbane> then how do i dual boot windows and linux?
<nosrednaekim> which is really the MBR
<jhutchins> Well, you can if you have some other method of selecting which OS is going to boot.
<mjunx> a loader thinger is in the mbr
<mjunx> can grub even fit in the mbr?
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Usually you use a Linux bootloader, which will load either one.
<Fizzbane> ok
<nosrednaekim> I think so....along with a spash and all
<mjunx> oh, Fizzbane, grub can boot windows sorta
<elijah> how will I install vlc media player in kubuntu?
<stdin> mjunx: yeah, the executable part of grub can
<Fizzbane> I got grub to boot windows but i get the error "ntldr is missing"
<mjunx> it'll boot ntldr
<mjunx> oh, that's a windows problem then, isn't it?
<stdin> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Fizzbane> so it doesnt really boot windows
<stdin> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<jhutchins> If you really know the MS boot system, you can get the NT bootloader to boot linux.
<mjunx> elijah, via adept
<mjunx> !multiverse
<Fizzbane> i guess its a windows problem
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mjunx> yar, that thing
<pax> ntldr have nothing to do with grub
<Fizzbane> I dont know alot about the M$ boot system
<stdin> elijah: you need to enable universe first, look at the link from ubotu
<mjunx> ntldr is windows' boot loader
<nosrednaekim> I think Grub  chainloads mtldr
<mjunx> it sucks for the most part
<nosrednaekim> *ntldr
<mjunx> grub2 looks interesting...
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: grub or lilo will let you pick Windows and hand you over to the windows boot process.
<elijah> ok stdin thanks
<pax> if it's missing then it's ms's problem.
<Fizzbane> i am missing the ntldr which is the windows boot loader
<elijah> what's the exact URL stdin?
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: How did you loose it?
<Fizzbane> I don't know
<mjunx> *lose
<stdin> elijah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu tells you how to do it
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: So when you pick windows it doesn't boot?
<Fizzbane> i get the error "ntldr is missing"
<pax> Fizzbane - just google ntldr missing and fix it, have nothing to do with grub
<elijah> thanks stdin
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Possibly you are not pointing at the correct device.
<mjunx> ntldr is beyond the scope of linux in any shape or form :)
<Fizzbane> so where does grub located? in the mbr or on the linux hd?
<stdin> Fizzbane: both
<Fizzbane> so do not overwrite the mbr?
<cotyrothery> Can someone help me
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: You can only have one bootloader in the MBR.
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: In order to load linux, you install a portion of grub, or lilo, to the mbr.
<cotyrothery> I Installed kubuntu but when my computer restarted it sayed i have no operating system
<Fizzbane> so your basicly saying do not overwrite the mbr?
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Both windows and linux have processes that take over from that small program in the MBR, which basically just tells the bios where to start loading code.
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Yes, you do overwrite the mbr.
<nosrednaekim> cotyrotehery: do you have plug and play OS enabled in your BIOS?
<cotyrothery> um i dont know
<cotyrothery> how would i know
<Fizzbane> .....
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: If you use fixmbr or fdisk /mbr in Windows, you will write the Microsoft bootloader to it.
<nosrednaekim> check in your BIOS
<jhutchins> If you install grub or lilo, you will write their bootloader to the MBR.
<cotyrothery> were would i go to get into my bios
<Fizzbane> ok I will try fixmbr
<Fizzbane> thanks
<ubuntu> hello world !
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: You may have to do more than that, and when you do, you won't be able to boot linux without restoring grub.
<Fizzbane> how do i restore grub then?
<nosrednaekim> ummmm its immediately after you run your computer on, you hit esc or f1 or del depending on your computer
<darkteengeek> hey a guick question i am trying to use dcop to get the contents of klipper
<cotyrothery> hok
<cotyrothery> ok
<nosrednaekim> it should say
<darkteengeek> does anyone know how
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: It sounds like XP is not finding the second stage of the ntldr, which may just mean that the boot entry in grub is not pointing at the right device, or something else may be wrong with your XP installation.
<nosrednaekim> in there some where there should be an option for plug and play os
<cotyrothery> ok
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: Restore grub using the recovery mode of the live CD.
<cotyrothery> thanks i will try that
<Fizzbane> k
<chavo> darkteengeek, dcop klipper klipper getClipboardContents
<cotyrothery> i will be back if it does not work
<Fizzbane> umm can you check my menu.lst and see if that is the problem?
<nosrednaekim> ok
<darkteengeek> thanks
<pax> fixmbr and possibly fixboot from RC, then what jhutchins said.
<chavo> darkteengeek, dcop has tab completion to
<jhutchins> !mbr | Fizzbane
<ubotu> Fizzbane: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pax> Fizzbane: again, no missing ntldr have nothing do to with linux or any other OS
<Fizzbane> i knew that. I just dont want to lose grub
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: It's probably easier to get your XP install fixed and set up to manage it's own boot, then fix grub.
<Fizzbane> id rather not reformat again
<jhutchins> Fizzbane: No need to go that far.
<Fizzbane> good
<Fizzbane> cuz i dont want to do that again
<Fizzbane> i will try fixmbr and fixboot
<Fizzbane> and see if that fixes the problem
<Fizzbane> thank you.
<ferret_0567> Can somebody help me get my Evolution 2 mail imported into KMail? I tried kmailcvt, but it's not working, ir freezes and imports one message from Drafts and then freezes importing the rest of Drafts.
<angasule> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Fizzbane> Ill be back if i mess up linux.
<Fizzbane> thanks again
<Fizzbane> bye
<nosrednaekim> bye
<ferret_0567> ok, how do I get Sun Java to work in Konqueror
<ferret_0567> It works in Mozilla based browsers like Firefox and Epiphany
<mjunx> ferret_0567, rescan for plugins in its configure
<nosrednaekim> konqueror uses the same drivers as firefox
<nosrednaekim> so you should be able to install it from where it is in .mozzilla
<BluesKaj> is there an atomic clock utility like the one texas based one for windows
<mjunx> BluesKaj, you mean for linux?
<nosrednaekim> its called "ntp"
<mjunx> because you can just sync with an ntp server (pool.ntp.org) which are all synced to atomic clocks
<ferret_0567> Oh! aptitude reinstall sun-java6-plugin:
<ferret_0567> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the sun-java6-plugin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<ferret_0567> <????> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<mjunx> sudo
<ferret_0567> 'sudo aptitude reinstall sun-java6-plugin'...same thing
<ferret_0567> apt-index-watcher is running
<Hasrat_USA> ?
<BluesKaj> mjunx, my pc goes down at night so ntp isn't for me
<ferret_0567> adept requires it
<mjunx> BluesKaj, you can sync with it whenever...
<mjunx> like, during the day
<ferret_0567> travis@ubuntulaptop:~$ killall apt-index-watcher
<ferret_0567> apt-index-watcher(4158): Operation not permitted
<ferret_0567> apt-index-watcher: no process killed
<nosrednaekim> ntp still works...esp when you reboot
<ferret_0567> evil apt-index-watcher!
<mjunx> SUDO!
<Hasrat_USA> lol
<ferret_0567> purging apt-index-watcher:
<ferret_0567> broken packages:
<ferret_0567> adept-common debtags
<ferret_0567> Things depend on apt-index-watcher other than that:
<ferret_0567> adept
<ferret_0567> adept-batch
<ferret_0567> adept-common
<ferret_0567> adept-installer
<ferret_0567> adept-manager
<ferret_0567> adept-notifier
<ferret_0567> adept-updater
<ferret_0567> debtags
<ferret_0567> language-selector-qt
<Jucato> !pasetbin | ferret_0567
<_Daisuke_Ido_> !pastebin | ferret_0567
<ferret_0567> That's going to be my only more than 4 lines of code post
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasetbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ferret_0567: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ferret_0567> Thanks for that
<BluesKaj> mjunx, i wonder if ntp gonna change to daylight saving time sat nite ?
<Jucato> bah I can't spell :P
<_Daisuke_Ido_> hehe
<nosrednaekim> Blues: good question
<BluesKaj> here in north america
<_Daisuke_Ido_> vmware = not bad
<Hasrat_USA> _Daisuke_Ido_:  pastebin service is free?
<mjunx> ntp is in UTC
<_Daisuke_Ido_> yep
<Jucato> Hasrat_USA: yes
<mjunx> your computer calculates the proper time from that
<nosrednaekim> oh well...
<_Daisuke_Ido_> now to pray that i can play my non-wineworthy games
<_Daisuke_Ido_> namely, the longest journey
<nosrednaekim> _daisuke vmware won't work with anything requiring 3d accel
<_Daisuke_Ido_> oldish games, and it works in software mode
<nosrednaekim> ok
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i tend to shy away from recent games
<mshade> BluesKaj: ntp won't affect DST
<mshade> ntp is based on GMT
<mjunx> hmm, if you have any dos games, you can run them in freedos
<mshade> your machine needs to know how to translate GMT into your local time
<mjunx> libc calculates the proper time from timezone files
<mshade> for that, ntp won't help
<BluesKaj> so chrony will ?
<mjunx> and if you have a version of libc released since the timezone change was ratified, you're set
<BluesKaj> when was that , ?  :)
<mshade> BluesKaj: /usr/sbin/zdump -v |grep 2007
<mshade> whoops
<mshade>  /usr/sbin/zdump -v /etc/localtime |grep 2007
<nosrednaekim> no such directory
<ferret_0567> Why can't I lock the dpkg list directory, even as root, with apt-index-watcher stopped by it's /etc/init.d/ script?
<mshade> trailing / ?
<BluesKaj> no such dir here either
<mjunx> hrtr, tun yhid
<mshade> sorry
<mjunx> oops
<mjunx> here, run this
<mshade> zdump is in /usr/bin in ubuntu :)
<mjunx> date --date="Mar 25 15:00:00 UTC 2006"
<mjunx> date --date="Mar 25 15:00:00 UTC 2007"
<mjunx> the times should be an hour apart
<ferret_0567> run ddate
<mshade> zdump -v /etc/localtime |grep 2007
<ferret_0567> It's fun
<mjunx> well, one year and an hour apart
<nosrednaekim> loos good
<mshade> the zdump command above should output March 11 as the date instead of April
<nosrednaekim> *looks
<mshade> zdump -v /etc/localtime |grep 2007 :)
<mjunx> I got my method from a dude on /.
<nosrednaekim> yep march 11 here in 6:10
<mjunx> it works perfectly
<mshade> not saying your method is bad, mjunx :p
<cotyrothery> it did not have a plug in play in bios
<mjunx> it's the most straightforward method :)
<BluesKaj> oh cool , it sees it mar 11 and nov 4 as edt and est
<mshade> not if you want to know what day DST starts ;)
<nosrednaekim> cotyrothery.... then what exactly is your error, and when do you get it?
<cotyrothery> it just says that i have no operating system
<BluesKaj> no worries
<cotyrothery> at boot
<elijah> hi stdin
<nosrednaekim> well, put in a live CD and reinstall
<cotyrothery> i have
<nosrednaekim> you must have messed up somewhere
<mshade> cotyrothery: if you go into the config for your hard drives, you should be able to set 'Large' or 'AUTO'
<cotyrothery> nope i just let it do its thing
<elijah> I added this " deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main" on the repositories, but then the adept manager doesn't load anymore
<mshade> cotyrothery: toggle it to one or the other
<elijah> why is that?
<mshade> cotyrothery: i'm talking about in the bios, i mean.
<cotyrothery> ya
<cotyrothery> set to large or auto
<cotyrothery> ?
<cotyrothery> what will that do
<mshade> if it's auto, set to large -- if large, set to auto
<cotyrothery> ok
<mshade> it changes the way the bios interacts with the drive
<cotyrothery> ok
<stdin> elijah: that's supposed to be for some commercial apps, you probably don't need it
<mshade> i've had that issue with grub, but not lilo :)
<cotyrothery> see you in a few
<cotyrothery> it takes for ever to start up window
<elijah> ok then how will i remove it?
<elijah> to make adept running again/
<stdin> elijah: just press Alt-F2, and enter "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove that line
<elijah> i'll try this stdin thanks
<nosrednaekim> cotyrothery, is windows still working on that comp?
<nosrednaekim> I have to go... bye all'
<mshade> later, mike
<nosrednaekim> haha how'd you guess?
<mshade> i read everything backwards.
<nosrednaekim> haha yeah bye
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You got powers here? :)
<stdin> he's got "super cow powers"
<ferret_0567> lol
<ferret_0567> try sudo apt-get moo
<ferret_0567> or just apt-get moo
<DaSkreech> :-)
<stdin> and aptitude moo
<DaSkreech> Who was that masked Holestein cow?
<stdin> aptitude -v moo
<stdin> etc...
<ferret_0567> There are no easter eggs in this program.
<stdin> ferret_0567: yeah, add a -v
<stdin> ferret_0567: then another
<stdin> ferret_0567: and another
<ferret_0567> travis@ubuntulaptop:~$ aptitude -vvvv moo
<ferret_0567> Okay, okay, if I give you an Easter Egg, will you go away?
<stdin> keep adding '-v'
<ferret_0567> I won!
<stdin> ferret_0567: 1 more -v
<elijah> hi stdin, i tried it and it worked
<stdin> elijah: great :)
<DaSkreech> Can someone help with a chroot audio issue?
<DaSkreech> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<elijah> so now, what i need is to enable the universe/multiverse to install other applications like windows media player, right?
<DaSkreech> elijah: blasphemy!
<stdin> elijah: yeah, except you can't actually install windows media player, just the codecs
<DaSkreech> elijah: Why would you WANT windows Media player?
<mjunx> for the eye candy lol
<ferret_0567> multiverse is for propriatory stuff
<ferret_0567> Why would you WANT WMP?
<elijah> because amarok and kaffeine cannot play my favorite videos
<ferret_0567> try mplayer
<ferret_0567> ...
<DaSkreech> elijah: They probably can
<ferret_0567> wait
<DaSkreech> elijah: what videos
<ferret_0567> There is a libxine-extracodecs
<mjunx> get that
<mjunx> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gh0st75> hullo, adept seems to be working again now thankfully
<mjunx> read read read^^^
<Gh0st75> anyone know the command line to install sun java 6 ?
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<mjunx> apt-get install sun-java6-sdk
<Gh0st75> sdk? ah that's what i was typing wrong then, thanks
<cotyrothery> i did not find anything
<eean> is there an update-manager for Kubuntu?
<stdin> Gh0st75: you need edgy-backports, and you probably want the jre, no the sdk
<mjunx> er, crap, it's jdk
<cotyrothery> that said i could change auto or larg
<ferret_0567> You need to enable multiverse to get libxine-extracodecs
<Hasrat_USA> huh there is no need to install java6 jre
<elijah> ferret_0567, where can i get those extra codecs?
<ferret_0567> Multiverse
<Gh0st75> i've enabled the backports, trying to install it again now, looks like tha command worked, i was using jdk, but left out the word install
<ferret_0567> Did you register elijah?
<ferret_0567> register for FreeNode, that is?
<elijah> how's that?
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mjunx> !multiverse | elijah
<ubotu> elijah: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> ferret_0567: why do you need him to register ?
<cotyrothery> I could not find the auto or larg in bios now what
<ferret_0567> Private Messages would be most helpful, I believe
<stdin> ferret_0567: then set Unfiltered on
<navilon> how can i turn off the icons that show up next to menu items?
<cotyrothery> So am i going to be able to run kubuntu
<stdin> ferret_0567: '/msg NickSetv set unfiltered on' lets unregistered users /msg you
<cotyrothery> I can not get kubuntu to boot it says there is no operating system when i boot
<stdin> ferret_0567: that's NickServ tho :P
<stdin> not Nicksetv
<mjunx> cotyrothery, reinstall grub
<mjunx> ask someone else in here how to do that if you don't know how because I don't remember how, sorry
<mjunx> or check grub-install's manpage or something
<mjunx> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mjunx> or that^
<Compleja> donde era el canal de espanol ?
<Compleja> :/
<mjunx> #ubuntu-es probably
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Compleja> mjunx, thnks =*
<Compleja> >D
<mjunx> np
<elijah> ferret_0567, stdin, can we chat now? privately ;)
<coty> so what do i do
<ferret_0567> elijah, are you receiving my messages?
<ferret_0567> I didn't even have to get the
<mjunx> oh yeah, you need to register with ns to pm people
<ferret_0567> 'set unfiltered on
<coty> mjunx
<ferret_0567> thing fixed
<mjunx> yes'm?
<coty> I cant get grub to work i guess
<elijah> ferret_0567 yuh i can rcve your messages
<elijah> i did reply
<ferret_0567> In private messages?
<elijah> yep
* Compleja is Away : Ausente por ahora.
<ferret_0567> I can't hear you.
<scott_> sry i come from fedora.... how do you restart a service in ubuntu
<mjunx> coty, from a livecd?
<mjunx> scott_, /etc/init.d/whatever restart
<coty> I can get live cd to work
<coty> it works fine
<ferret_0567> /etc/init.d has scripts...you beat me to it
<scott_> kk ty
<elijah> i buzzed you again in private, did you see it?
<ferret_0567> no
<ferret_0567> Grrr....
<elijah> can you type somehting again?
<elijah> in private
<ferret_0567> I am using Kopete, why doesn't it work?
<coty> I am annoyed all i want to have is kubuntu installed
<elijah> ok testing, got it
<mjunx> ferret_0567, did you identify with ns?
<stdin> ferret_0567, elijah: just create a channel if you can't message
<coty> windows sux
<elijah> ok
<ferret_0567> I did just identify
<DaSkreech> coty: What's the problem?
<jlaustill> anyone in here have experience with kde and multiple keyboard layouts?
<mngrif> ls: reading directory /home-thc/: Input/output error
<mngrif>  /home-thc is a nfs share
<coty> When i install kubuntu and it restarts it tells me i have no operating system
<mngrif> df shows it, mount shows it, but files don't show...
<mngrif> any and all suggestions are appreciated
<elijah> stdin, i was able to install vlc and div-x on ubuntu before
<coty> DaSkreech can you help
<BluesKaj>  Vive Le Linux Revolocion !.... I got a friend convinced Bill Gates is the antichrist !
<DaSkreech> coty: How many hard drives do you have in the computer?
<coty> @
<coty> 2
<ferret_0567> Sorry, Kopete crased
<coty> one is 15 GB
<coty> the other is 30
<DaSkreech> and you are sure you have the right one set to boot up?
<coty> um i unplug the main one
<coty> and plug the main line into the second
<coty> wouldn't that work
<alejandro> hola
<alejandro> algun hispano?
<ferret_0567> elijah? You there?
<elijah> yup
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ferret_0567> Can you message me in private messages? anyway, brb
<elijah> i'll try
<BluesKaj> gotta be registered
<elijah> brb ferret
<ferret_0567> is it '/msg nickserv unfiltered on' to allow me to receive private messages from unregistered users?
<BluesKaj> ferret_0567, whynot just register yerself?
<ferret_0567> I did
<Joshooa> I need some help with my wireless card/network settings
<ferret_0567> I'm identified
<BluesKaj> let them resgiter , if their serious they will too
<Joshooa> Everytime I start up, I need to do dhclient for my card to be seen, then enter the ESSID and Encryption, and then dhclient again to be recognized
<coty> daskreech are you there
<DaSkreech> coty: I don't know :)
<montero61> hi
<DaSkreech> you are booting off the second one?
<montero61> mm soy de habla espaola
<coty> yes i unplug the main line out of the main drive and plug it in the second one
<ferret_0567> Install knetworkmanager for Kubuntu, or network-manager-gnome for Ubuntu, Joshooa
<ferret_0567> That'll fix it :D
<Joshooa> not if I can't get online to download it
<Joshooa> and I don't want to do my reinstall and then have it not work and be stuck offline
<BluesKaj> !es | montero61
<ubotu> montero61: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Joshooa> And is that not the same thing as the Networking under settings I take it?
<coty> so i guess there is no help for me to get kubuntu working?
<montero61> tanks
<montero61> muchas gracias
<ferret_0567> Err...download the package and all dependencies onto a USB Mass Storage device and plug it into the computer requested I guess
<warewolf_> Anyone able to help me troubleshoot installing the nvidia-glx driver on feisty herd 5?
<ferret_0567> If you know how to get wireless working on the computer in question, connect to the network and then immediatly download one of those
<coreymon77> warewolf
<coty> How can i get kubuntu to work i really want it
<coreymon77> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<warewolf_> coreymon77 - I know that... doesn't mean I can't ask for help installed the driver
<cotyrothery> So should i reinstall kubuntu again
<warewolf_> coreymon77 I can get it running on herd 5 of ubuntu.. for not kubuntu.. which I find weird
<Joshooa> In a little bit, I am going to put in my Ubuntu DVD and reinstall, and I don't think it will work then, and I'll be networkless
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: whats the Main Line?
<DaSkreech>  the Power?
<warewolf_> DaSkreech A/C
<Joshooa> and then even if I do eventually get it, it never saves my settings and i have to do it every time
<Joshooa> But if on the site it says my card works, why doesn't it work
<DaSkreech> warewolf_: sorry?
<DaSkreech> warewolf_: sorry?
<warewolf_> DaSkreech - Main Line - A/C power
<warewolf_> DaSkreech - Main Line - A/C power
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> ...
<warewolf_> oops
<cotyrothery> Can anyone help me get kubuntu running
<warewolf_> worry, lagged
<DaSkreech> I don't think that will make it run from that drive
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Wahts up?
<cotyrothery> the same
<cotyrothery> I cant find anyone who know what i need to do
<DaSkreech> What's happening?
<warewolf_> Anyone got an idea why installing nvidia-glx causes the x session to sit at a blinking _?
<cotyrothery> I install kubuntu then restart the computer and it tells me there is no operating system
<DaSkreech> you are on the live CD now?
<cotyrothery> no should i be
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: what are you on now?
<cotyrothery> lamb old windows xp
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: oh come on, atleast go on to the livecd
<warewolf_> hehe =P
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: dont insult the channel by talking in it on windoze :P
<cotyrothery> LOL
<cotyrothery> Sorry
<cotyrothery> i cant help it
<cotyrothery> I am doing my best
<cotyrothery> to get kubuntu working
<cotyrothery> but it is a pain
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Thats ok. Live Cd is where we can help you the most
<cotyrothery> lOL
<cotyrothery> all right
<cotyrothery> i will go to live cd
<cotyrothery> it might be awhile so dont disconnect
<cotyrothery> lol
<cotyrothery> bye
<warewolf_> DaSkreech: Fix my problem yet by chance? =P
<DaSkreech> warewolf_: I don't know what your problem is
* DaSkreech shoots warewolf_ with a silver EULA
<DaSkreech> There you go
<warewolf_> wtf? =P
<warewolf_> well, installing nvidia-glx works for me in ubuntu just fine... but in kubuntu I'm just sitting at a blinking cursor after restarting the x session
<bewl> has anyone come across with the problem of Totem not showing video from wma, but playing sound?
<ubuntu> hi,
<wiseKid> bewl:did you download the codecs?
<neeeded> hi
<neeeded> i encounter this problem
<bewl> I did download the restricted formats
<DaSkreech> warewolf_: how did you install it in each?
<neeeded>   kernel panic : not syncing; VFS; Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) after do dist-upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<bewl> according to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DaSkreech> bewl: You need the w32codecs
<neeeded> any solutions
<bewl> I wasnt able to get anything to play before that.
<wiseKid> bewl: install all the codecs from add/remove
<bewl> Thanks :)
<Joshooa> Why would my wireless card not show up with iwconfig, and then after doing dhclient, and failing, typing iwconfig shows it under ra0?
<DaSkreech> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<neeeded> !kernel panic : not syncing; VFS; Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<elijah> ferret, are you there?
<ferret_0567> Does anybody know if you can send a file to a Google Talk user from a Google Talk user successfully using Kopete?
<neeeded> does anyone here know how to fix this problem
<warewolf_> DaSkreech: Synaptic download in ubuntu / Adept download in Kubuntu, sudo nvidia-xconfig in both
<neeeded>   kernel panic : not syncing; VFS; Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<DaSkreech> warewolf_: try dropping to a VT and running startx
<warewolf_> DaSkreech: Will try that next... got a pretty good sized update running at the moment
<DaSkreech> ok
<NixHex> alright samba problem and neither #ubuntu+1 nor #samba is responding...windows machines are not able to access anything
<ubuntu> ok im on live cd
<NixHex> it worked in herd 4...but not herd 5, anyone know of anything?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Welcome
<cotyrothery> hello
<cotyrothery> i like this
<cotyrothery> more
<neeeded> :(
<DaSkreech> what partition did you install on?
<cotyrothery> I dont know
<cotyrothery> I just erased the whole drive
<BluesKaj> oh lordy
<cotyrothery> and installed
* BluesKaj bgins to nod off ...nite all
<cotyrothery> I love being on kubuntu
<cotyrothery> this is great
<cotyrothery> even though it is live cd
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: You plugged off the other drive?
<cotyrothery> what
<cotyrothery> do you mean unplugged
<mase> shit.
<mase> i tried to install a gnome theme
<mase> now my theme selector freezes
<mase> and i get all kinds of theme errors on startup
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<cotyrothery> daskreeck are you still there
<neeeded> is there anybody facing kernel panic problem when dist-upgrade
<greg> hello
<cotyrothery> DaSkreech are you there
<greg>  have a questoin about xorg.conf and it's effect on my refresh rate
<mjunx> well ask it :)
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: What is on the drive on the system now?
<cotyrothery> what do you mean by that
<cotyrothery> on the drive on the system?
<greg> i can't set my refresh rate higher than 56 Hz
<mjunx> in system settings, greg?
<greg> but i'm quite sure xorg.conf is properly setup
<mjunx> well, you can use gtf to generate a modeline to fix the refresh rate
<cotyrothery> DaSkreech what do you mean
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: How many hard drives are there in the computer?
<greg> gtf?
<greg> oh
<greg> one moment
<cotyrothery> 2
<cotyrothery> The main one has 30 GB
<cotyrothery> and The Slave has 15 GB
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: ok which one are you installing on?
<cotyrothery> The Slave
<DaSkreech> Alright
<DaSkreech> can you mount it for me?
<greg> should i sudo gtf? or does it matter?
<DaSkreech> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<DaSkreech> :-P
<DaSkreech> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cotyrothery> What do you mean can i mount it for you
<greg> i did "gtf h-1024 v-768 85"
<greg> i paste the output in the "screen" section yes
<greg> ?
<Gh0st75> i just finished installing sun java 6 jdk, is there a command i have to run after that to enable it?
<Gh0st75> i'm using swiftfox btw
<greg> or the "screen" subsection?
<Mushindo> #ubuntu-es
<mjunx> no, the monitor section
<cotyrothery> DaSkreech what do you mean by mount
<greg> k one moment, testing, i shall return
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: can you open a konsole?
<greg> both lines of the output, or only the first line?
<cotyrothery> Huuu
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: in order to acces any media, including hard drives, you have to mount them
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Is that  a no? :)
<cotyrothery> what is konsole
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: terminal window?
<cotyrothery> Waaa
<cotyrothery> ??
<mjunx> cotyrothery, you can see if they're mounted by going to /media in konqueror
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: press alt+space
<cotyrothery> ok
<greg> testing, i shall return
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: type konsole
<cotyrothery> swwwweeett
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: press enter
<cotyrothery> what was that
<mjunx> katapult
<DaSkreech> katapult
<DaSkreech> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<cotyrothery> well it is starting up
<mjunx> there's a program for os x like that, I forget what it's called
<DaSkreech> Quicksilver
<mjunx> yeah, there ya go
<cotyrothery> i think it is loading
<cotyrothery> im waiting
<warewolf_> woohoo.. NVIDIA working now!
<cotyrothery> um nothing is happingin
<mjunx> what od you mean?
<cotyrothery> well i pushed alt+space
<cotyrothery> and a box poped up
<coreymon77> 
<cotyrothery> and then disappeared
<coreymon77> its called katapult
<deathnote> why when i try to apt-get install build-essential
<deathnote> i get
<deathnote> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<deathnote>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<deathnote>                             libc-dev
<deathnote>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<deathnote> E: Broken packages
<mjunx> press alt+space, then start typing
<coreymon77> type alt+space
<cotyrothery> ok
<mjunx> deathnote, apt-get -f install
<coreymon77>  them type konsole
<itazuki> tested no good
<coreymon77> and press enter
<deathnote> mjunx: same
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> now i see
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Whoot! :)
<mjunx> oh, deathnote, apt-get update, then try again
<itazuki> now when i go to "System Settings" and then "Monitors and Display the module cannot be loaded
<cotyrothery> cool
<cotyrothery> i love kubuntu
<DaSkreech> deathnote: try apt-get update first
<itazuki> and when i use krandrtray it's still 56Hz max
<DaSkreech> :-)
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: yoou have just discovered the konsole
<cotyrothery> ok
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: ok in konsole type mkdir test
<cotyrothery> now what
<itazuki> i pasted this in
<deathnote> i did update grade and dist-upgrade
<cotyrothery> ok
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: you are now on your way to becoming a true linux genius
<deathnote> doing again
<itazuki> nvrmind
<itazuki> i won't paste it in
<itazuki> but yeah, i put in the 2 lines outputted by gtf
<cotyrothery> ok did it
<cotyrothery> now what
<mjunx> hmm, I think there's more to it than I was saying
<mjunx> try doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cotyrothery> i cant wait to become a linux genius
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: going to teach you about tab completion :)
<cotyrothery> This is great
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: type ls
<cotyrothery> alright
<mjunx> should let you change the resolutions/refreshrates/etc
<DaSkreech> you should see the directory test
<cotyrothery> that means list right
<mjunx> yeah
<Gh0st75> anyone able to get java pages working in swiftfox using sun java 6?
<cotyrothery> ok
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Yes
<cotyrothery> i have desktop an
<cotyrothery> test
<deathnote> it still doesn't work..
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: ok type sudo mount /dev/hd<tab><tab>
<mjunx> okay now type "touch foo"
<cotyrothery> which one
<mjunx> uh, his thing
<cotyrothery> ok
<mjunx> I won't budge in on the tutoring lol
<DaSkreech> WHich one?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: It should give you a list of the /dev/hd devices
<mjunx> so would ls /dev/hd*
<cotyrothery> it gave me an error
<cotyrothery> i typed
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: What error?
<cotyrothery> sudo mount /dev/he<tab><tab>
<coreymon77> hd
<cotyrothery> that is what i typed
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: the <tab> <tab> means perss tab twice :)
<coreymon77> cotyrothery: and did you press enter after that
<cotyrothery> ok
<DaSkreech> and it's hd
<coreymon77> cause you shoouldnt
<cotyrothery> ok that worked
<cotyrothery> now what
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: You got a list of drives?
<cotyrothery> yes
<DaSkreech> like hda1 hda2 ?
<cotyrothery> yep
<DaSkreech> ok do you have a set like hdb1 ?
<cotyrothery> yes
<Gh0st75> do i need to install anything other than sun-java6-jdk in order to view java pages in swiftfox?
<mjunx> nope, Gh0st75
<DaSkreech> ok continue typing b1 test
<mjunx> oh wait yeah
<mjunx> sun-java6-plugin
<DaSkreech> so you should have sudo mount /dev/hdb1 test
<_Daisuke_Ido_> eventually i'll figure out why pcsx registers a button press on my gamepad as a few dozen button presses
<Gh0st75> ah, that's what i was missin
<cotyrothery> type b1 test?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: so you should have sudo mount /dev/hdb1 test
<cotyrothery> It gave an error
<cotyrothery> command not found
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 test
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> did it now what
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: worked?
<DaSkreech> ls test
<cotyrothery> ok i have a list
<cotyrothery> a big one
<deathnote> it still doesn't work! i stil can't install build-essential
<matrix> is kbear no more in efty? and why is that?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: does it have bin etc and var ?
<Gh0st75> mjunx: hmm, still can't view java sites
<deathnote> but i can install other packages
<cotyrothery> yes
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mjunx> Gh0st75, restart your browser
<Gh0st75> did that
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: You need the first link :)
<cotyrothery> ok
<Gh0st75> and sun's java is set as the default, already verified that in terminal
<deathnote> how to fix this apt-get problem? my souces.list are ok
<mjunx> you using konqueror or firefox or what?
<Gh0st75> swiftfox
<Gh0st75> 32 bit version
<cotyrothery> it might take awhile for that to load
<mjunx> er, what's swiftfox? lol
<cotyrothery> with it being live cd
<Gh0st75> it's an optimized version of firefox
<Gh0st75> noticeably faster
<mjunx> well, it's not too hard to compile it from source with -O3 and whatnot
<cotyrothery> ok im on the site
<cotyrothery> now what should i look for
<deathnote> why when i try to apt-get install build-essential i get errors?
<cotyrothery> what do i do now that im on that site
<mjunx> I don't know, deathnote, sorry
<mjunx> what site?
<cotyrothery> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<deathnote> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cotyrothery> DaSkreech what do i do now
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: have you read the site?
<cotyrothery> Working on it
<Gh0st75> hmm, looks like java is working for konqueror, just not for swiftfox
<cotyrothery> I dont understand it to wel
<cotyrothery> well
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Ok poke me where you have problems
<cotyrothery> um all of it
<cotyrothery> lol
<Olvidame> Bye all... nos vemos.
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: ha ha :)
<cotyrothery> Im so confused
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Do you understand what the first subheadnig is saying?
<cotyrothery> nope
<DaSkreech> It's asking if you would like linux setup so you can still boot into windows
<cotyrothery> i dont want to boot into window
<cotyrothery> s
<cotyrothery> Windows Sux
<cotyrothery> im sick of it
<mjunx> heh you sound like my friend
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: nevertheless :) we should keep that around in case :)
<cotyrothery> Um why?
<cotyrothery> I dont plan on getting rid of it
<DaSkreech> Windows? Well that's why you still need the option of booting into it
<cotyrothery> I will
<cotyrothery> im not going to install kubuntu on the same drive
<cotyrothery> so how will it affect it
<DaSkreech> It can
<DaSkreech> Ok
<cotyrothery> alright
<DaSkreech> in konsole  type sudo -i
<cotyrothery> ok
<DaSkreech> type grub
<cotyrothery> which one
<cotyrothery> grub
<cotyrothery> or
<cotyrothery> sudo -i
<DaSkreech> first one then the other
<itazuki> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cotyrothery> ok
<itazuki> testing...one moment please
<Gh0st75> anyone else here use swiftfox?
<Gh0st75> i had this working before my most recent kubuntu reinstall, tho for the life of me i don't remember how
<cotyrothery> nothing is coming up
<DaSkreech> for grub?
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> the
<cotyrothery> sudo -i
<NixHex> Gh0st75: I use swiftfox
<bill> hello. I am using gaim beta6...and just testing the invisible mode. if I were to give someone my aim screename can someone check if I am invisible or not?
<cotyrothery> i hit enter
<cotyrothery> and i get nothing
<greg> tested...no help
<Gh0st75> NixHex: you have any trouble getting java to work?
<mjunx> bill, sure
<NixHex> Gh0st75: 64bit os?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: does your prompt have # in it now?
<Gh0st75> 64bit os but i chose the 32 bit install script from the swiftfox site
<bill> mjunx: amfibeus
<NixHex> Gh0st75: don't use the script, use the DEB
<cotyrothery> what prompt
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: in konsole
<bill> mjunx: I guess just add me to your buddylist
<DaSkreech> the thing before the cursor
<Gh0st75> swiftfox insalled fine, just can't get java workin
<mjunx> bill, I don't see you online, so it seems to work
<bill> ok how about now?
<cotyrothery> it get sudo -int(0)
<NixHex> Gh0st75: you need to link the the plugin to your mozilla plugin directories
<Gh0st75> right
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Sorry. What?
<Gh0st75> do you know the command for that?
<cotyrothery> when i type sudo -i
<cotyrothery> i get
<Gh0st75> google isn't turnin up much
<cotyrothery> sudo -int(0)
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: can you type sudo ls test
<cotyrothery> were
<DaSkreech> In konsole
<cotyrothery> i get nothing
<DaSkreech> type pwd
<cotyrothery> ok
<NixHex> Gh0st75: yeah "sudo ln -s *path to plugin* *path of mozilla plugin folder*
<cotyrothery> i still get nothing
<mjunx> mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<DaSkreech> nothing?
<cotyrothery> not in konsole
<DaSkreech> type which pwd
<mjunx> ln -s path/to/whatever.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<cotyrothery> your losing me
<cotyrothery> what do you mean
<Gh0st75> so there isn't a mozilla plugin dir by default?
<NixHex> Gh0st75: there are several
<DaSkreech> type which pwd
<DaSkreech> exactly that
<mjunx> isn't pwd a built-in command?
<mjunx> oh, guess not
<mjunx> should be /bin/pwd
<cotyrothery> i typed pwd
<mjunx> type "which pwd"
<mjunx> he said to do
<nonuda_> stdin, hello how r u?
<cotyrothery> what is pwd
<DaSkreech> Print working Directory
<DaSkreech> it tells you where you are
<cotyrothery> ok
<DaSkreech> if it's not giving you an answer something is very very wrong
<NixHex> Gh0st75: what I did was have all the plugins in a single folder and then link that folder to the other directories
<cotyrothery> so i should type
<greg> if you'd like to see my xorg.conf visit this link: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-545439-highlight-.html
<cotyrothery> pwd
<nonuda_> stdin, t u there?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: You said you did and it does not give you an answer?
<cotyrothery> that is right
<Gh0st75> tryin to locate the paths there now
<cotyrothery> i type pwd
<cotyrothery> and i get nothing
<NixHex> Gh0st75: so the command I used was "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ~/.mozilla/"
<cotyrothery> what could be wrong
<NixHex> Gh0st75: you have one plugin fulder in your home directory and then 2-3 in the "/usr/lib/"
<Gh0st75> ok
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: type which pwd
<mjunx> NixHex, no sudo
<cotyrothery> what do you mean which pwd
<cotyrothery> i typed "pwd
<cotyrothery> that is it
<mjunx> cotyrothery, type "which pwd"
<mjunx> it's an entire command
<cotyrothery> oh
<mjunx> which is a program
<cotyrothery> i still got nothing
<mjunx> press ctrl-c
<mjunx> then try agian
<cotyrothery> what is ctrl-c
<nonuda_> stdin, i have installed kubuntu in my laptop hdd using another pc, and i have put it back to my laptop, but when i turn on the laptop and start kubuntu, it wont start normaly, it start in konsole mode..why? how do i start it normally?
<mjunx> kills the program you have running on the terminal
<cotyrothery> it did nothing
<cotyrothery> did you mean
<mjunx> it should put you back into a $ prompt
<cotyrothery> ctrl+c
<mjunx> yeah
<mjunx> same thing
<cotyrothery> im not on the prompt
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> How stupid of me
<mjunx> lol
<cotyrothery> im an idiot
<cotyrothery> ok now what
<jarn> Konqueror can't start the cookie handler service.
<cotyrothery> I cant beleive that
<mjunx> jarn, log out and back in then
<cotyrothery> i was pressing alt+space
<mjunx> and make sure your packages are all updated
<jarn> mjunx: No way to do it without logging out?
<cotyrothery> and typeing it on katapult
<mjunx> jarn, well, you could try "killall konqueror"
<mjunx> and start again
<cotyrothery> What do i do now that i typed wich pwd
<mjunx> what does it say?
<cotyrothery> "/bin/pwd
<cotyrothery> is that what it is supposed to say
<mjunx> okay, I don't know where he was going with it, so ask him again
<mjunx> yeah
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> are you there DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: yeah
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: but pwd doesn't give you anything?
<cotyrothery> i was typing whcih pwd in the wrong place
<cotyrothery> ya it gave me /bin/pwd
<neptunepink> Is there a way to turn the display upside down?
<DaSkreech> Do you have A # IN YOUR prompt?
<Minataku> neptunepink: Lift monitor, rotate, place back on desk
<cotyrothery> no
<mjunx> neptunepink, via xrandr, yeah
<nonuda_> my kubuntu start in konsole mode, how do i make it start normally?
<flaccid> what is konsole mode?
<mjunx> probably the tty1 prompt thing
<neptunepink> mjunx: thanks, Minataku: finger
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: try sudo -i again
<cotyrothery> ok
<Dr_willis> Console Mode?
<cotyrothery> ok now i do
<Minataku> neptunepink: Sorry, just a joke since I did't know
<Dr_willis> you mean no X.  the normal 'console' :)
<nonuda_> i mean i'm in like in the dos environment
<neptunepink> :b
<nonuda_> yes
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: ok type grub
<cotyrothery> ok
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  thats the 'console' not Konsole. :)
<nonuda_> Oh i see
<cotyrothery> it says this could take a long time
<mjunx> no, it's terminal lol
<nonuda_> Dr_Willis. then how do i fix it?
<mjunx> well, log in your name
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  try 'startx' and see if any error messages show up. When did it break?
<nonuda_> ok..
<mjunx> then type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Dr_willis> yea.. login. :) then 'startx'
<cotyrothery> ok now what
<Dr_willis> im betting the X configs or drivers or somthing got messed.
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: type find /boot/grub/stage1
<Dr_willis> !iso
<nonuda_> ok..it start...hmm i told it will never been so easy...thanks..
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> did it
<Minataku> neptunepink: Sorry >.<
<cotyrothery> now what
<neptunepink> it's okay. ^_^
<Gh0st75> thanks NixHex, looks like it's working now :)
<greg> any other ideas regarding my refresh rate mjunx?
<mjunx> oh, link me to your xorg.conf again
<nonuda_> Dr_Willis, i was installing kubuntu in a different machine..
<greg> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-545439.html
<cotyrothery> now what do i do
<mjunx> greg, add the gtf output to the monitors section
<cotyrothery> DaSkreech what do i do now
<nonuda_> Dr_Willis, how to tell kubuntu to detect my laptop hardware and install its driver?
<DaSkreech> What did it say?
<cotyrothery> GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)
<underzr0> Hello
<greg> earlier i did gtf h-1024 v-768 85 and added the 2 lines that outputted to the monitors section
<cotyrothery>        [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For
<cotyrothery>          the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command
<cotyrothery>          completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible
<cotyrothery>          completions of a device/filename. ] 
<cotyrothery> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<cotyrothery>  (hd1,0)
<cotyrothery> grub>
<cotyrothery> That is what it says
<greg> when i did the monitor section under system settings could load the module
<NixHex> Gh0st75: good...trying to get samba working in feisty herd5...for some reason its not working even with no errors
<underzr0> HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<greg> and krandrtray still gave a max refresh of 56Hz
<mjunx> then add the mode name it gives to the screens section (put before the "1024x768" bit)
<Gh0st75> feisty sounds good from what i hear, lots of nice new features
<NixHex> Gh0st75: yeah its awesome..just right now some things have their issues
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Ok look at step 5 on the site
<underzr0> anybody here go to http://nexgenwars.com?
<mjunx> man, I installed beagle a few days ago, and I swear, it's still not done indexing everything
<cotyrothery> so i type root (hd0,3)
<Gh0st75> yeah, i'm waiting til it's stable before i take the plunge
<underzr0> or places like: http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net ?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: no you type root (what ever it spat back at you)
<cotyrothery> ok
<Gh0st75> this is my only OS now that i've scrapped Vista
<greg> so before the line beginning with  Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" ?
<Gh0st75> so i need it to be stable
<cotyrothery> ok did it
<nonuda_> anybody?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: move on to step 6 :)
<cotyrothery> thsi is what i got
<cotyrothery> Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<greg>  so before the line beginning with  'Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"' ?
<nonuda_> Dr_willis?
<underzr0> http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net and http://nexgenwars.com are good places
<NixHex> Gh0st75: yeah, vista is a joke, I'm sticking with winXP for my windows machines
<cotyrothery> alright did that
<mjunx> no, greg, put "1280x800_60.00" or whatever before "1024x768"
<mjunx> but after Modes
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: 7 and 8 :)
<cotyrothery> ok
<Dr_willis> nonuda_, ?
<greg> gotcha
<Gh0st75> when i get my macbook later the spring, i'll be giving this desktop with kubuntu to my folks, and putting a kubuntu partition on the mac
<cotyrothery> so i need to restart
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, how to make kubuntu detect my hardware and installed all over again?
<cotyrothery> what will happen if i do restart
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  what did you do that made X stop working? you proberly just need to reconfogure your X server
<mjunx> oh, I found something greg
<mjunx> !resolution | greg
<ubotu> greg: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<greg> does it all have to be on one line?
<mjunx> yeah
<mjunx> but check that article
<underzr0> I'm totally telling the truth. http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net and http://nexgenwars.com are really good places
<NixHex> Gh0st75: good luck with that..I personally don't mind mac too much and its based of linux/unix...(don't remember specifics)
<cotyrothery> DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Yep
<cotyrothery> what will happen when i restart
<mjunx> xnu is a bsd/mach hybrid
<underzr0> People are ignoring me :'(
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Hopefully it should work
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, i was installing kubuntu using another pc..
<mjunx> and darwin is made up of bsd userland (along with some gnu)
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> im restarting
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  'using' ?
<DaSkreech> Otherwise I'll reqalk you through the setup
<Gh0st75> yeah, i need something that "just works" without needing alot of time or tinkering, but will keep a boot of this on there for when i DO have time to tinker
<bonbonthejon> underzr0: you were shouting before, what is your problem
<bonbonthejon> Gh0st75: i think dealing with the mess with windows takes more time that linux
<nonuda_> Dr_willis, yup, i take my hdd laptop and put it on another pc to install kubuntu, and now i put it back to my laptop..
<Gh0st75> lol, i would have over a year uptime with xp, i'm on my 8th install of kubuntu in 6 months
<bonbonthejon> Gh0st75: year uptime with XP? or do you mean a year of XP without reinstalling?
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  hmm... icky. :) heh.. I guess ya need to a dpkg-reconfigure xorg (or somtning) to get X set up right.
<Gh0st75> a year uptime without needing to restart
<nonuda_> how to do that?
<Hasrat_USA> um may be ubuntu/kubuntu isn't for you
<Gh0st75> other than when i'd do windows updates, but never had to restart cause of problems
<mjunx> well, your max uptime in windows is basically 31 days or so
<Hasrat_USA> hell my beryl's uptime is 4 months lol
<gansinho> hello, I am using adept to do an ordinary upgrade when it announces that there is a dist upgrade to feisty and warning me that it is a "development snapshot" I have two questions about it, is it safe to just upgrade? if I upgrade, after the final release is launch I'll be able to download and install the stable versions without problem?
<mjunx> because of patch tuesday and the "critical" updates
<underzr0> http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net and http://nexgenwars.com are great places to sign up to :D
<bonbonthejon> !feisty | gansinho
<ubotu> gansinho: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<mjunx> gansinho, yeah, you'll be able to upgrade, and it's kinda stable
<Dr_willis> nonuda_,  id have to say check the wiki/forums/docs - ive never had to reconfogure the sound server or X server that way
<Dr_willis> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gh0st75> my reasons for switching are many, tho the fact that windows is so targetted and requires so much preventative maintenance.....it almost equals the time i spend tinkering in linux to get things working
<Hasrat_USA> i wont upgrade to Feisty that quickly :P
<gansinho> mjunx: it has the new KDE version?
<gansinho> KDE 4?
<mjunx> gansinho, no, you gotta get that from kubuntu.org
<mjunx> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<bonbonthejon> gansinho: 3.5.6 is the most recent kde
<mjunx> there we go
<Hasrat_USA> what is it that you're having problem with ghost?
<lupo> buon giorno nn trovo i pacchetti x breyl su synaptic o adept come devo fare?
<gansinho> thanks guys!
<bonbonthejon> !it | lupo
<ubotu> lupo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Gh0st75> in Kubuntu? nothing at the moment
<Hasrat_USA> then why are you saying that you are having to reinstall it often?
<Gh0st75> pretty much everything i need to do on my desktop i'm able to get working
<Gh0st75> well i've learned a bit each time i've reinstalled it
<nonuda_> Oh ok then...another question, in system setting-monitor & display tab hardware, graphics card using vesa, i was trying to change from vesa into ati rage mobile, but it always back use vesa..why?
<Gh0st75> most of my problems have been no access to adept, java plugins, corrupted grub
<Hasrat_USA> lol i learn some weird s*** every day
<underzr0> http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net and http://nexgenwars.com are cool places :D
<Hasrat_USA> corrupted grub damn! i don't know how people confront or reproduce that problem
<greg> yeah i've already checked that article, i just tried the thing at the bottom under the header "You use the "nvidia" driver (Binary drivers"
<greg> but it didn't help
<Gh0st75> well the corrupted grub is more a fault of windows than linux, i've learned that if i want to use both, windows needs to go on first, then linux second
<underzr0> http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net/forum/ is a good place to ask for a signature
<greg> it made it worse cuz x didn't start
<underzr0> :D
<Hasrat_USA> you installed/ran any eye-candy yet ghost?
<bonbonthejon> Gh0st75: do you now know that its better to instal windows first, then let linux figure stuff out
<Gh0st75> nope, haven't messed with desktop customization much yet, am curious about what can be done tho, particularly things like beryl
<bonbonthejon> yeah, setting up eyecandy can lead to problems
<underzr0> http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net/forum/
<Gh0st75> is there a way to make a "last known good" snapshot of my os so i can restore to that point if i fubar it?
<Gh0st75> i've heard beryl is no walk in the park
<greg> the odd thing is that when i'm at the login screen for kde the refresh rate seems ok and then once i login it changes and gets to 56Hz
<ubuntu> it did not work
<greg> this happens to all users including root
<bonbonthejon> Gh0st75: there is plenty of ways to customize standard kde, if you want stable
<cotyrothery> I still get no operating system
<bonbonthejon> Gh0st75: I assume you mean like in windows? not that i know of
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Ok does the installer ever ask you where you want grub?
<Hasrat_USA> "yeah, setting up eyecandy can lead to problems" no it can't
<greg> is xorg.conf the only file that affects your refresh rate?
<Admiral_Chicago> hello everyone.
<Gh0st75> i notice when i boot into kubunto now i get two boot options, the second one appearing after the first major set of updates after the fresh install of edgy
<cotyrothery> ok so you want me to reinstall
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Hello. cotyrothery is havign grub issues
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: apparently it doesn't exist after install
<Hasrat_USA> ghost beryl can change the way you think about OS. it can make you realize how seriously flawed windows Vista is
<bonbonthejon> Hasrat_USA: when i tried beryl and compiz, i couldnt get it to work, and I was stuck with a white screen, luckily i knew ways to get back
<bonbonthejon> hi Admiral_Chicago
<greg> i should mention that i added a beryl repo and ran updates when this happened
<Hasrat_USA> bonbonthejon: define compiz. and what's your video card?
<Gh0st75> oh i can believe that Hasrat, i saw a matrix desktop clip on youtoob, it looks like it has amazing potential
<cotyrothery> I cant wait to get this working
<bonbonthejon> !compiz | Hasrat_USA
<ubotu> Hasrat_USA: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<underzr0> Yo! go here: http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net
<Hasrat_USA> i'm on beryl right now. it's a roller coaster
<cotyrothery> bare with me please
<nonuda_> !x server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gh0st75> i'm running an ati 9600 pro on this old thing
<bonbonthejon> Hasrat_USA: card is ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<Hasrat_USA> duh ati
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: Super Grub Disk?
<cotyrothery> what
<killer> I just installed 6.10 and I still have the same problem that existed in 6.01, my computer clock is correct, but unbuntu is making a worthless assumption that I live in the past about 6 hours, the install never asked about UTC, how do I turn it off?
<underzr0> http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net/forum/
<cotyrothery> what is super grub disk
<Hasrat_USA> rules for installing beryl if you have ati is so different than the rules you need to know if yours is a nvidia
<Gh0st75> truthfully, i regret ever getting an ati card
<Hasrat_USA> i'm not sure but i think i'm using beryl and xgl
<underzr0> http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net/forum/
<Admiral_Chicago> #ubuntu-effets is a good channel for desktop help Hasrat_USA && Gh0st75
<bonbonthejon> the ati was built-in to my laptop, i have no contorl over that
<Gh0st75> when i used to game on this box every game posted better driver updates and specs for nvidia cards
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: its a cd that helps do a lot of grub work
<Hasrat_USA> and i set the rendering platform to draw resources directly from my card
<cotyrothery> i dont have it
<underzr0> http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net/forum/
<Hasrat_USA> lol okay admiral sorry
<cotyrothery> I have no idea what grub is
<greg> does anyone know if any other files besides xorg.conf affect refresh rate on monitor?
<cotyrothery> all im tring to do is to get kubuntu to work
<bonbonthejon> underzr0: stop repeating that, youve said that already
<underzr0> Kubuntu is easy to get working
<Gh0st75> anyhoo, eyecandy is an adventure for another day, 1:49 am here now and i have to work tomorrow
<cotyrothery> after i install and restart it tells me i have no operating system
<Admiral_Chicago> Hasrat_USA: just better resources
<Gh0st75> night all, thanks again for all the help
<underzr0> cya
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: I think the issue may be that grub is not getting installed on the MBR
<underzr0> your welcome
<underzr0> :P
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: your windows partition is on /dev/hda1 right?
<underzr0> I need people to join my website :(
<underzr0> anybody want to join it?
<cotyrothery> ya
<underzr0> http://ongata.nanotechcorp.net/forum/
<Admiral_Chicago> underzr0: this isn't the place for it. this is a kubuntu support channel
<Admiral_Chicago> please stop
<underzr0> i'm done
<greg> man my eyes hurt
<cotyrothery> So i do have the OS on my system
<underzr0> sorry, i'm just pissed because no matter what i do i can't get a fucking person to join my site
<cotyrothery> it just does not know i have it
<cotyrothery> is that correct
<Admiral_Chicago> !language | underzr0
<ubotu> underzr0: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> join a web site?
<underzr0> forum
<Dr_willis> juse what we need another forum :)
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: It's there . The BIOS doesn't know how to get to it
<cotyrothery> ok
<underzr0> ill shut up if you join :D
<cotyrothery> so then we need to get that working
<greg> does anyone know if any other files besides xorg.conf affect refresh rate on monitor?
<Admiral_Chicago> greg: nope
<greg> dang
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will help
<greg> already tried
<Admiral_Chicago> hmmm
<Admiral_Chicago> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> anything in there?
<greg> checked that too :P
<greg> heh
<Admiral_Chicago> dang.
<deathnote>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.4-1ubuntu12) but 2.4-1ubuntu12.1 is to be installed <-- what does it mean???????
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure how to help then....
<deathnote> my apt-get
<deathnote> i'm trying to apt-get install build-essential
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: means that libc6-dev depends on a version lower than the one you have installed
<Admiral_Chicago> may be a compiling isse
<deathnote> ic
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm.
<deathnote> what can i do? apt-get remove libc6-dev ?
<cotyrothery> so how will i get bios to find kubuntu
<cotyrothery> at start up
<underzr0> Somebody signed up with email fake at hotmail dot com
<deathnote> building other packages seems to be ok.. except for this
<deathnote> build-essential
<greg> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-545439.html
<greg> my xorg.conf
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: i'd unistall that, install build-essential, then reinstall it
<underzr0> Well since somebody signed up, ill see ya'll later
<cotyrothery> so admiral_chicago do you know how to fix
<cotyrothery> this problem i have
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: i'd install grub again. not sure how to help since I don't know your computer set up
<greg> hehhehehe, i signed up, but i won't validate :P
<deathnote> Admiral_Chicago: uninstall libc6 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> greg: composite?
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: yea
<greg> comment it out?
<cotyrothery> so should i just completely reinstall
<Admiral_Chicago> greg: no i mean do you run it
<greg> i have translucent windows and fade effects
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: no, i'd download the super grub disk and burn it...not sure how you would do that
<deathnote> Admiral_Chicago: i don't have libc-dev or libc6-dev installed
<greg> but nothing really profound
<greg> this problem...
<cotyrothery> i dont have a burner
<deathnote>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<deathnote>                             libc-dev
<deathnote>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<deathnote> E: Broken packages
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: sudo apt-get build-dep build-essential...
<greg> started happening yesterday after i considered useing beryl and added beryl repos
<deathnote> i've done apt-get update and checked my sources.list
<greg> and then adept updated...
<cotyrothery> I guess i should give up
<greg> and now my refresh rate can't be set higher than 56Hz
<deathnote> E: Build-dependencies for build-essential could not be satisfied.
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Wait
<DaSkreech> Let me ask some questions
<cotyrothery> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: there is a way to reinstall grub off the live Cd
<Admiral_Chicago> greg: ya, it's beryl
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: If his MBR is on hd0 is it valid to have grub on hd1 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: if his windows one is on hd0, then no
<greg> thank you
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: that's what I thought
<cotyrothery> so then what does that mean
<NixHex> I ask thee...whats the point of a support channel if the people that know what to do never pay attention to the channel or are never logged in
<DaSkreech> his find /boot/grub/stage1 returns (hd1,0)
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: It means you reopen console :)
<Hasrat_USA> lol
<cotyrothery> so i need to open konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: sudo apt-get build-dep build-essential
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Yup :)
* ubuntu raaaaaa
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: What?
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry, i posted that twice
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: May I inquire waht for?
<cotyrothery> ok im opeing konsole
<cotyrothery> alright it is open
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: can you walk him through redoing his grub? I have to step out for 10 minutes
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: np
<otateossian> hello
<otateossian> is anyone there
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: You the man Admiral!
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<otateossian> i have a question
<Admiral_Chicago> otateossian: hello
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Listen to Admiral_Chicago :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ask
<otateossian> hello
<cotyrothery> ok
<DaSkreech> !ask
<cotyrothery> im ready
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: wait a second...
<cotyrothery> ok
<otateossian> i have ubuntu on my dell and i want to use the wireless on it
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech:: sudo apt-get build-dep build-essential
<Admiral_Chicago> gah
<otateossian> i installed the ndiswrapper and found the driver from intel
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: sudo apt-get build-dep build-essential
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Huh?
<Admiral_Chicago> wrong perso
<otateossian> and i installed it and it says that it found the hardware
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste > cotyrothery
<cotyrothery> alright
<Admiral_Chicago> there will be a link in a private message, paste it in there
<otateossian> i also installed this wireless assistant and it sees me network
<Admiral_Chicago> okay. keep going.
<deathnote> Admiral_Chicago: E: Build-dependencies for build-essential could not be satisfied.
<cotyrothery> what
<otateossian> i cant seem to get on the damn network
<deathnote> is something wrong with my apt-get or what
<otateossian> can someone tell me if i am doing something wrong
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: paste you /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste > deathnote
<otateossian> ok
<otateossian> one sec
<cotyrothery> what do you mean paste
<Admiral_Chicago> otateossian: what does ndiswrapper -l tell you
<cotyrothery> were
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: you should have a text editor open
<DaSkreech> !paste | cotyrothery
<ubotu> cotyrothery: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: check your private message.
<Admiral_Chicago> or that....
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: That website :)
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> i need to go to that iste
<cotyrothery> site
<deathnote> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9386/
<NixHex> !samba > NixHex
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: checking now...
<otateossian> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<otateossian> deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<otateossian> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)] / edgy main restricted
<otateossian> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<otateossian> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<deathnote> woooh don't paste here
<cotyrothery> ok im going to the site now
<otateossian> sorry
<cotyrothery> what do i do when i get there
<otateossian> how can i paste it without getting disconnected
<Admiral_Chicago> otateossian: i wanted you to past your ndiswrapper -l to me
<deathnote> otateossian: go to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste there..and paste us the link
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste > otateossian
<Admiral_Chicago> check your pm
<cotyrothery> what pm am i checking
<cotyrothery> and were
<otateossian> how do i check my pm
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9387/
<Admiral_Chicago> replace everything with that
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get update
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cotyrothery> im at paste bin
<cotyrothery> now what
<deathnote> roger..replying
<deathnote> i mean trtying
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: copy and paste things in there, name it, send me the link
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> what do i paste in it
<Admiral_Chicago> control and V
<flaccid> i like shift + insert
<cotyrothery> i typed in the code you gave me
<flaccid> :p
<cotyrothery> a few mins ago
<cotyrothery> it said device failed
<deathnote> i get a couple of Failed to fetch http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg  Connection failed
<deathnote> Err http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Translation-en_SG
<deathnote>   Connection failed
<deathnote> etc
<deathnote> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: give me the link I gave you earlier
<nonuda_> why fonts and icons looks not smooth, its like that we use old graphics or win95 maybe?
<deathnote> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9387/
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: where did you paste them?
<cotyrothery> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9388/
<cotyrothery> i think that is it
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: sec.
<cotyrothery> a box just poped up
<cotyrothery> menu.lst kate is what it is called
<deathnote> after doing apt-get update again and again
<otateossian> ok
<otateossian> so i am installing the build essentials
<deathnote> now the update is okay but instlal build-essential stll fail with same error hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> otateossian: that...wasn't...for...you
<otateossian> opps
<otateossian> it finished
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: the server is down
<Admiral_Chicago> otateossian: i asked you to tell me the output of 'ndiswrapper -l' in a konsole
<cotyrothery> so what should i do now
<deathnote> i've updated and install build-essential ..but still same error hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: still trying to figure it out
<deathnote> before that i was installing aria
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> how do i change the color of my name
<deathnote> but removed it already
<cotyrothery> and text
<cotyrothery> so it is not black
<otateossian> it said driver present hardware present
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: close konsole, alt + f2, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: the sg.archive.ubuntu.com
<Admiral_Chicago> that server is down
<deathnote> ohhh
<cotyrothery> ok i put that in
<otateossian> thanks for the help sp far admiral
<deathnote> can i use other mirrors?
<cotyrothery> now something called kate has come up
<Admiral_Chicago> deathnote: sure, change all the sg to us and sudo apt-get update
<otateossian> so now what admiral
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: right, copy and paste that text in the pastebin
<Admiral_Chicago> otateossian: so...whats the issue
<Admiral_Chicago> right connecting
<Admiral_Chicago> WLanAssist says what?
<cotyrothery> ok one sec
<Admiral_Chicago> does it find / connect to the server
<Admiral_Chicago> wait, otateossian you use intel chipset?
<otateossian> yes
<otateossian> yes i use intel
<otateossian> i think it is 845 or something like that
<cotyrothery> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9389/
<Admiral_Chicago> otateossian: paste the output of lspic
<otateossian> paste it where
<otateossian> what command is that
<otateossian> is that in the terminal
<otateossian> how??
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: looking now
<cotyrothery> ok
<otateossian> how do i use the command
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: dammit, i'm retarted, close all that and paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cotyrothery> what
<cotyrothery> so do i need to restart konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: no.
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: konsole should be closed, kate should be closed
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> kate is open
<cotyrothery> so what should i do
<Admiral_Chicago> close it
<otateossian> how do i use the lspic command
<cotyrothery> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> otateossian: in a konsole
<otateossian> ok
<otateossian> i typed lspic in a console and it said it doesnt recognise it
<Admiral_Chicago> lspci.
<cotyrothery> ok what command to i put in
<flaccid> i changed the filename of one of my classes. now with __autoload it still wants to load the old filename which is 1 char different. how is this possible?
<Admiral_Chicago> cotyrothery: alt + f2, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flaccid> oops wrong chan
<cotyrothery> a window came up
<cotyrothery> with no text in it
<Admiral_Chicago> did you type it correctly+
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: he's on a live Cd remember
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: didn't know that?
<Admiral_Chicago> err didn't know that...
<krabbypants> lol
<cotyrothery> ya im on live cd
<rikanferal> Can anyone here tell me, sans rhetoric, what the deal between Novell and Microsoft actually *means*?
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: his Linux install is hdb1 his windows is hda1
<DaSkreech> rikanferal: Nobody knows
<otateossian> here you go admiral
<otateossian> here is the link
<otateossian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9390/
<krabbypants> it means dont use novell they are farts
<rikanferal> DaSkreech: So it's one of those "wait and see" things?
<bumzo> morning lovely pple of kubuntu
<rikanferal> Well, I got that much
<bumzo> i need help in mounting my external drive via  usb
<cotyrothery> so what do i do now amiral
<ss_> how can i check the kb/s bandwidth going through a network device at a moment in time?
<DaSkreech> bumzo: technically plugging it in should mount it
<nix> hello everybody
<Admiral_Chicago> otateossian: sorry I have to run. school and a test tomorrow
<otateossian> soo what now
<cotyrothery> ok so what do i do now
<otateossian> any suggestions
<cotyrothery> help
<deathnote> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<bumzo> yes ... but i cant write ... i onlu have read rights
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: open konsole :)
<cotyrothery> ok
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Quick question
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: shoot
<deathnote> i'm stuck at the apt-get update
<DaSkreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Admiral_Chicago> can't stay long..
<cotyrothery> ok konsole is open
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: step 5 he should have root(hd0,1) ?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: type mkdir test
<cotyrothery> alright
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry say again DaSkreech
<stdin> deathnote: it doesn't seem down, I just tried accessing it, and it worked
<otateossian> admiral any quick suggestions
<cotyrothery> ok i did that now what
<DaSkreech> when he is trying to fix this grub from the grub prompt
<Admiral_Chicago> otateossian: look on teh wiki pages
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the best I can help with..
<DaSkreech>  he should have root(hd0,1) or setup (hd0,1) ?
<otateossian> thank you for all the help
<otateossian> i really appreciate it
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: link again
<bumzo> when i try change to 'can view and modify contents'' ... i get the error mesage ''Could not change permissions for /media/sda1.''
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery:  sudo mount /dev/hdb1 test
<c0nv1ct> can anyone tell me how to remove an applet from kicker from the CLI?
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cotyrothery> ok i did that
<yuriy> c0nv1ct: i would imagine it's some dcop command but i don't know
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: whatever 'find /boot/grub/stage1' says should be the root and install
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run
<Hasrat_USA> a tip that i just discovered from my own experience and wrong-doing and want to share: if you want to play a 3d game, such as tux racer, please please please turn off Beryl and switch to KDE desktop manager first or else x can crash
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: alt+f2 -> kdesu kate ~/test/boot/grub/menu.lst
<cotyrothery> ok
<bumzo> anytbody pleeeease
<DaSkreech> pastebin that
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Byye :)
<c0nv1ct> yuriy: well crap, cuz i cant get kicker started, it just crashes
* Admiral_Chicago AFK
<DaSkreech> bumzo: What File system does it have?
<yuriy> c0nv1ct: oh. in that case
<yuriy> c0nv1ct: there should be a kickerrc file in ~/.kde/share/config
<Hasrat_USA> what is kicker?
<yuriy> or somewhere in there in .kde
<yuriy> Hasrat_USA: the panel
<stdin> Hasrat_USA: the panel with the Kmenu and taskbar etc on it
<yuriy> c0nv1ct: you should be able to edit the file and remove the applet. or just delete it to go back to the default config
<c0nv1ct> yuriy: ah thanks, i was looking in the wrong folder, worked perfect
<Hasrat_USA> yuriy: panel...duh oh i haven't been using mocosoft winblows for 4 months but still i cant get used to KDE's terminologies
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: pastebin that file
<cotyrothery> i am
<cotyrothery> live cd is slow with the internet browser
<cotyrothery> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9392/
<deus17> hi i have downloaded all the latest wine packages.... and put in my wow cd
<deus17> and it looks ok.. but the text is just alots of []  boxes
<deus17> why?
<NixHex> you don't have MS fonts installed
<deus17> and i also wanna know where i can found grapich card settings for my geforce 6600 256mb pci-e graphich card.?
<NixHex> just a guess
<deus17> drivers i mean
<deus17> how does i install MS fonts?
<Hasrat_USA> how does you?
<Hasrat_USA> omg
<NixHex> I think that card is new enough to use nvidia-glx
<deus17> i download the nvidia-glx now
<deus17> does i need to do something else?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: 0.o
<deus17> and how does i install ms-font?
<cotyrothery> what
<miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<NixHex> !nvidia | deus17
<ubotu> deus17: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> Not sure what the dickens is going on
<miltos> pls help....
<cotyrothery> Waaa
<cotyrothery> ??
<NixHex> !ask | miltos
<ubotu> miltos: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<miltos> I can't manage my accounts anymore!!!!!!!
<stdin> deus17: Install "msttcorefonts" (from Multiverse)
<NixHex> stdin: thats the one I was looking for....guess thats why there multiple to help
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: How many times ahve you installed kubuntu?
<deus17> ok il try.. th
<deus17> thx*
<cotyrothery> twice
<cotyrothery> i think
<cotyrothery> i tried to install ebuntu
<miltos> Whenever I login to my accounts administration via system settings the required password for su administration is rejected by the system...
<cotyrothery> and got the same result
<stdin> NixHex: I just /msg ubotu fonts, I knew it was in there
<NixHex> stdin: yeah I was thinking of doing something like that...but didn't
<intelikey> what in the 'by word' is this...    /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh:               exec </dev/null
<DaSkreech> Whee :)
<DaSkreech> more help
<intelikey> exec </dev/null  ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Ping
<intelikey> ping ?
<cotyrothery> DaSkreeck now what
<cotyrothery> ??
<DaSkreech> intelikey: can I ask your opinion on a grub question
<intelikey> DaSkreech yeah  but what was the   <DaSkreech> intelikey: Ping   in referance to ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I'm pinging you for a response :)
<DaSkreech> You are so not an IRC geek :)
<intelikey> oh.  ok.    it's just that i just asked about    exec </dev/null   and  saw that...
<DaSkreech> intelikey: in any case cotyrothery has a problem in that he (assuming that cotyrothery is a he) is installing kubuntu but not getting a grub entry
<SolidSource> stdin: say, besides #samba is there any other samba channel?
<cotyrothery> YES im a he
<DaSkreech> so when he reboots he gets no operating system found
<stdin> SolidSource: there are a few http://pastebin.ca/387276
<intelikey> DaSkreech more likely (though there are other things that cause such)  grub not on the mbr or the disk addressing changed between the install and the boot.   bios's can rearange disks too.  so (hd0) may not be the boot hd.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: grub is telling him that stage one is on (hd 1,3)
<intelikey> DaSkreech in short check /boot/grub/devices.list first.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: but look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9392/
<intelikey> k
<deus17> when i put in a windows install cd of any software i tried a few... i see start picture and then everything else is black boxes.. no text and no possibility to press ok , install, setup, exit or anything i cant se the text boxes! why?
<deus17> i have downloade nvidiga-glx and msfonts
<SolidSource> stdin: lol...most are empty
<deus17> anyone knows whats wrong?
<deus17> :/
<stdin> SolidSource: yeah, the ones with <<ACTIVE>> should have someone in them, but it could be 1 or 1000 :P
<intelikey> DaSkreech ok   and now where's his  /boot/grub/devices.list ?    and the output of   sudo fdisk -l
<SolidSource> stdin: yeah...only chanserv is in them...only ones with ppl are the technical and the plain one
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: that's you
<cotyrothery> what do i do
<DaSkreech> alt+f2 -> kdesu kate ~/test/boot/grub/devices.list
<cotyrothery> ok
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: pastebin that
<cotyrothery> alright
<intelikey> cotyrothery  pastebin the output of     cat /boot/grub/device.map  ;sudo fdisk -l
<DaSkreech> oh
<deus17> does i need to reboot after installed msfonts and nvidia-glx ??
<DaSkreech> Just follow intelikey :)
<stdin> SolidSource: well, according to http://us4.samba.org/samba/irc.html , those are the only 2 official channels anyway
<cotyrothery> what do i do
<intelikey> well ~/test/boot*  if you are on the live CD and that's where it's mounted.
<cotyrothery> so what do i type in
<SolidSource> stdin: yeah, just they seem to be worthless
<intelikey> cotyrothery  pastebin the output of     cat /boot/grub/device.map  ;sudo fdisk -l
<SolidSource> stdin: no one ever answers
<cotyrothery> were do i get that
<intelikey> in a konsole
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: type that in konsole
<cotyrothery> ok
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: it's cat ~/test/boot/grub/device.map btw
<cotyrothery> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9395/
<intelikey> cotyrothery ok   grep hdb ~/test/boot/grub/device.map      for me please.
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> should be one line of output you can put it here
* SolidSource jumps out window to only realize he lives on the first floor
<cotyrothery> (hd0)   /dev/hdb
<intelikey> k give me a sec.
<intelikey> cotyrothery ok do this in that konsole.    sudo chroot ~/test
<deus17> when i put in a windows install cd of any software i tried a few... i see start picture and then everything else is black boxes.. no text and no possibility to press ok , install, setup, exit or anything i cant se the text boxes! why?
<deus17> i have download the nvidia-glx and ms font packades.. maybe i need reboot after that? or do anything else??
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> cotyrothery ok next do this in that konsole.    grub-install /dev/hdb
<akrus> ] 
<akrus> oops
<SolidSource> deus17: yes you need to restart x-server
<SolidSource> deus17: there is also a need for DLLs...but I don't know where to get those
<cotyrothery> it gives me this = Not found or not a block device.
<intelikey> cotyrothery ls -l /dev/hdb
<cotyrothery> did you want me to put in grub-install
<cotyrothery> or grub install
<cotyrothery> without -
<intelikey> with
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> well it worked without it
<intelikey> i don't think so.  but if you say so.
* SolidSource goes to sleep.
<cotyrothery> do you want me to show you what i got
<intelikey> try it like i typed it.
<cotyrothery> i did and it did not work
<intelikey> ok show me.
<cotyrothery> here
<cotyrothery> or copy and past
<intelikey> no dont flood
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> use the pastebin
<intelikey> cotyrothery a paste of one or two lines is fine in an irc channel but over three and you may find yourself outside the channel wonedring why you can't rejoin
<cotyrothery> lol
<bonbonthejon> anyone got an up-to-date feisty and can double check something for me
<cotyrothery> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9396/
<crimsun> use #ubuntu+1
<crimsun> bonbonthejon: ^
<deus17> SolidSource: Wich dlls ? do you know wich one?
<bonbonthejon> crimsun: ok
<stdin> bonbonthejon: or #kubuntu-devel
<intelikey> cotyrothery yes you typed   grub *   you need to exit that.
<miltos> I can't login as administrator in order to change/add/delete/modify users accounts, any help?
<deus17> SolidSource: And how to restart x-server? is it just to reboot computer or what? im pretty new at ubunut
<deus17> ubuntu*
<bonbonthejon> miltos: there is no "administrator" there is root
<intelikey> cotyrothery you can open a new tab and type in sudo killall grub
<allen84us> anyone knwo how to change kde theme?
<intelikey> sudo killall grub
<miltos> yes, bonbonthejon, I know, the root password is not accessible!
<bonbonthejon> deus17: logout, then at the kdm screen, under options or something, there will be a restart x
<bonbonthejon> miltos: did you set one?
<stdin> !theme | allen84us
<ubotu> allen84us: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<stdin> !changethemes | allen84us
<ubotu> allen84us: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<allen84us> ok
<allen84us> 10s guy
<cotyrothery> what do you mean
<cotyrothery> open a new tab
<cotyrothery> what is sudo killall grub
* intelikey wonders why no one on the system team thought of adding    "passwd -dl root"   to /etc/rc.local ...
<deus17> okey thx.. but where does i know where to download dlls for my graphic card?? ^^
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: in Konsole press ctrl+shift+N
<intelikey> cotyrothery what you pastebin'd last is a "grub prompt"  you ran  grub    kill grub  and run  grub-install /dev/hdb
<DaSkreech> intelikey: can't he just press Ctrl+D
<intelikey> DaSkreech will that kill grub ?
<intelikey> i sujested ^C    or at least thought it really loud
<cotyrothery> how do i run grub
<stdin> don't you just type "quit" or "exit" it end the grub shell?
<DaSkreech> Yeah that's what i was thinking
<intelikey> DaSkreech raise your kids to listen next time  ;/
<miltos> bonbonthejon, yes I set one which doesn't work...
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: You still have a grub > prompt ?
<bonbonthejon> miltos: ok, are you logged in as another user?
<cotyrothery> no
<intelikey> cotyrothery did you run     grub-install /dev/hdb    ?
<seven11> kubuntu feisty channle is what
<cotyrothery> do you want me to past what i got
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: It's a normal prompt ?
<miltos> yes, I logged in as the default user which I set up during installation.
<DaSkreech> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<cotyrothery> mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Permission denied
<seven11> thanks
<bonbonthejon> miltos: try "sudo passwd root" to set a new one
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: sudo grub-install /dev/hdb
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> ok it is doing something
<intelikey> cotyrothery DaSkreech i think he has exited the chroot
<KaiHanari> what are some good rgb web cam apps that are command line, to snap an image, and can do YUV, JPEG, or RGB w/ the option of BGR->RGB conversion
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: doh :)
<intelikey> i had him sudo chroot so he should have been root in there.
<cotyrothery> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: yeah I missed that
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: sudo chroot ~/test
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> oh well.   if yall ever get back to square one  or finished either   let me know.
<miltos> <bonbthejon>I just tried sudo passwd root and nothing happend!?!?
<DaSkreech> now grub-install /dev/hdb
<cotyrothery> "/dev/hdb: Not found or not a block device."
<intelikey> miltos    sudo echo boo
<DaSkreech> intelikey: there we go
<intelikey> miltos if it says boo  then sudo is working if not it's not.
<bonbonthejon> miltos: what do you mean nothing happened
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: ls /dev/hdb
<cotyrothery> ls: /dev/hdb: No such file or directory
<intelikey> cotyrothery ok do this        cd /dev ;MAKEDEV hd
<intelikey> wait
<miltos> <bonbonthejon>, I got the reply 'miltos is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported'...
<intelikey> cotyrothery ok do this        cd /dev &&MAKEDEV hd
<intelikey> the dir may not be there.
<cotyrothery> which one do i do
<intelikey> the last   it's safe
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> that's why i changed ; to &&   to make it safe
<bonbonthejon> miltos: if you do "sudo nano test" does it let you in or block you
<cotyrothery> "/sbin/MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices"
<miltos> <bonbonthejon>, nothing happens with "sudo nano test'...
<intelikey> miltos then you'll have to login as the first user you created on that system  or reboot to safemode
<intelikey> cotyrothery that's a wrning not an error
<intelikey> warning
<cotyrothery> so what do i do
<intelikey> and yes i expected it.
<kjiij> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cotyrothery> ok
<miltos> <intelikey>, will the safemode load the kde enviroment...or do I have to use the console?
<intelikey> cotyrothery did it finish yet ?
<cotyrothery> what
<intelikey> miltos console prolly
<intelikey> the MAKEDEV command it returned to the bash prompt ?
<intelikey> cotyrothery ^
<cotyrothery> yes
<intelikey> cotyrothery    grub-install /dev/hdb
<miltos> <intelikey>, and what should I type in order to correct the problem?
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> a lot of stuff came u
<cotyrothery> up
<cotyrothery> now what
<intelikey> miltos  passwd     and set a pasword then type   exit    that will set a password for the root account
<cotyrothery> what
<intelikey> cotyrothery any  "ERROR:"  messages ?
<miltos> <intelikey>, ok and then i will login as what user?
<cotyrothery> no
<intelikey> cotyrothery reboot and try it.
<cotyrothery> ok see you in a few
<cotyrothery> hope to be running this on off the hard disk
<cotyrothery> bye
<[StingRay] > HI all, my sound card is not listed in lspci (obviously an irq problem as it worked in windows). Can I do something about it?
<intelikey> miltos then it will switchto runlevel 2 and put you back where you are now   except there will be a root password so you can use the root account to fix your personal account
<miltos> <intelikey>, it will switchto...i don't get you...explain...
<scotty> Alright, I just did something very very stupid
<intelikey> miltos when you exit  the root console  it will switch to runlevel 2  multiuser mode
<scotty> I accidently resized my main panel clear down, and now it's off screen, so I can't bring it up to normal size
<intelikey> where you are now.   if you could just issue   init 1   you wouldn't need to reboot to get to safe mode
<intelikey> but you have to be root to change runlevels
<intelikey> scotty alt+f2  type in    kcontrol    and configure the pannel.
<scotty> intellikey: I did that, but even if I resize it or move it to the size, it won't show up
<Kite_DH> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<scotty> *move it to the side
<intelikey> scotty does it not give you an option on "placement" ?   place it at the top then back at the bottom.... it will work.     size and placement are both options.
<allen84us> how to i put my hdd shortcut in desktp?
<intelikey> scotty you can    alt+f2   killall kicker && kicker
<scotty> what will that do?
<intelikey> allen84us right click
<allen84us> then?
<intelikey> preferances   show device icons allen84us
<intelikey> scotty restarts kicker
<scotty> intelikey: I'll try it
<Ayabara> I have installed kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu install. When I use kde, the fonts in apps like xchat, gnome and firefox are _much_ larger than iif I use gnome. Changing fonts in control center didn't help. I could adjust fonts in all the mentioned apps, but I have a feeling there should be a more "centralized" solution
<allen84us> i tried
<allen84us> but nth appear
<intelikey> you selected the box for the mounted partition ?
<scotty> intelikey: YOU ARE GOD
<intelikey> no i'm not.
<intelikey> just close kin
<scotty> hehe
<intelikey> been adopted.
<scotty> Thanks a bunch, man.
<intelikey> any time.
<elijah> stdin are you there?
<stdin> elijah: yeah, for now at least
<allen84us> yes
<allen84us> i didi it
<allen84us> thanks
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> allen84us one point of interest
<otateossian> hello out there
<intelikey> a device icon on the desktop makes the device "busy"  so it can't be 'umounted'   just in case you have problems with that.
<otateossian> can someone help me
<DaSkreech> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu> it did not work
<otateossian> i am trying to get wireless to work with ubuntu edgy 6.10
<cotyrothery> so i guess i cant run kubuntu on my computer
<Kite_DH> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<intelikey> cotyrothery you could use lilo to boot it.
<otateossian> i am using a dell with a 3945 wireless card
<Kite_DH> grr...
<cotyrothery> what is that
<kjiij> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<cotyrothery> how and were do i use it
<otateossian> can someone help me with that??
<intelikey> lilo = the LInux LOader
<cotyrothery> were is it
<intelikey> !info lilo
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.6.1-7ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 335 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<cotyrothery> were do i get it
<intelikey> package manager
<cotyrothery> and were is that
<otateossian> hello
<otateossian> can someone help me
<cotyrothery> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<otateossian> i did
<otateossian> i am trying to get wireless to work with ubuntu edgy 6.10
<intelikey> !wifi | otateossian
<ubotu> otateossian: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<otateossian> i am using a dell with a 3945 wireless card
<otateossian> i read it
<otateossian> it didnt work
<intelikey> otateossian best i can do for ya.
<cotyrothery> so were do i find package manager
<stdin> cotyrothery: Kmenu -> System -> Adept Manager (Mamage Packages)
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: alt+space
<cotyrothery> ok
<DaSkreech> adept
<stdin> s/Mamage/Manage/
<lovloss>  My girlfriend is trying to install kubuntu but it just sits there atg 76%
<cotyrothery> and what do i do once it is loaded
<lovloss> we tried other cds
<intelikey> stdin actually he should pivot_root to the installed system first
<Hasrat_USA> my gf is beryl :)
<lovloss> any suggestions?
<cotyrothery> Wait!
<cotyrothery> lol
<Lynoure> lovloss: Did you check the disk for errors before starting?
<lovloss> Lynoure: No, i suppose we could do that... but it seems to work fine. Does 76% normally atke long?
<cotyrothery> Some times the computer freezes
<allen84us> how to i set my swiftfo as default browser?
<lovloss> i already burned her another and it wouldnt even boot up, I/O error
<Lynoure> lovloss: In my opinion "just sits at 76%" assuming it's for a really long time, is not "seems to work just fine"
<CelestialDog> tried burning at a slower speed?
<intelikey> lovloss there is a noticable slow down at about that point.  but if it stops for any extended amount of time it's a problem
<allen84us> how to i set my swiftfo as default browser?
<allen84us> how to i set my swiftfox as default browser?
<Hasrat_USA> probably a problem with the dvd/cdrom drive
<Lynoure> lovloss: It always makes sense to check the cd. That's what that feature is there for
<lovloss> Okay.... well i suppose we'll see. its scanning now
<intelikey> allen84us alternative
<allen84us> ya ?
<allen84us> alternative??
<cotyrothery> ok adept is loaded
<cotyrothery> now what
<intelikey> allen84us   man update-alternatives
<intelikey> cotyrothery close it.
<cotyrothery> why
<intelikey> cotyrothery is the hdb1 mounted ?
<cotyrothery> I dont know
<miltos> <intelikey>, i've did what you said and the problem remains...
<intelikey> why ?   because you don't need it installed in the cd you need it installed in the on disk system
<kraut> moin
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> that makes sense
<cotyrothery> lol
<cotyrothery> ok so what do i do
<intelikey> cotyrothery and it wont autoconfigure  give me a few minutes to catch up.
<allen84us> i still cant understand wat the manual page said
<allen84us> hehe
<fyrmedic> what /dev would I find my GPS data stream on if it is plugged in to a usb?
<allen84us> i'm still noob linux
<intelikey> miltos sorry what was your issue ?
<miltos> I can't set the password for root in order to administrate my accounts in kubuntu
<intelikey> miltos oh yeah.   and in the failsafe mode you typed   passwd ?
<miltos> yes...
<intelikey> and it did what >?
<miltos> password changed successfully
<intelikey> miltos   in a konsole   su -
<CelestialDog> miltos have you tried typing: sudo su ...enter your password and then type psswd to change root pass
<intelikey> and use the new password you set
<cotyrothery> so intelikey what should i do now
<intelikey> CelestialDog sudo is borked.
<intelikey> cotyrothery ok mount the hdb1 partition
<CelestialDog> thats how i did it ;) lol
<cotyrothery> how do i mount it
<cotyrothery> sorry i am so new to linux
<cotyrothery> but i love it
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<cotyrothery> ok
<miltos> ok I logged in as a root what next...
<intelikey> assuming /mnt is a dir
<bumzo> how do u instal a .bin file
<bumzo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<bumzo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<intelikey> miltos nano /etc/group
<cotyrothery> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<miltos> ok then what...
<intelikey> cotyrothery      typo  yours.
<cotyrothery> what
<bumzo> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bumzo> who in here has installed googleearth?
<intelikey> miltos add the user name that you wish to make admin on the end of the line that starts with    admin
<cotyrothery> !
<cotyrothery> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<intelikey> cotyrothery      sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> Mountainman: can't find /dev/hdb1/mnt<<< missing space.
<cotyrothery> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<intelikey> of course it cant.
<intelikey> if you ever type it correctly it will
<cotyrothery> what do i type
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<miltos> i put 'root' at the end of the line, correct?
<intelikey> miltos no
<intelikey> the user account name.
<cotyrothery> ok now what
<intelikey> miltos     miltos   maybe
<miltos> ok...i do the changes...
<intelikey> cotyrothery   sudo chroot /mnt
<cotyrothery> alright i did that
<intelikey> cotyrothery    apt-get install lilo
<cotyrothery> ok it is doing something
<cotyrothery> it is downloading something
<cotyrothery> lilo
<cotyrothery> ok now what should i do
<intelikey> is it installed ?
<cotyrothery> i dont know
<bumzo> ok .. i have some big problems here
<intelikey> did it say setting up lilo ?
<cotyrothery> ya
<intelikey> and it returned to the bash prompt ?
<cotyrothery> here i will copy and past
<cotyrothery> what is the site again
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> it's in the channel topic
<cotyrothery> thx
<intelikey> miltos report ?
<intelikey> cotyrothery      nano /etc/lilo
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> cotyrothery      nano /etc/lilo.conf
<bumzo> i cant acces my flash disk
<intelikey> can't access ?   splain
<miltos> Ok...I did the changes...
<intelikey> miltos ok you saved and exited the nano ?
<miltos> yes
<underdog5004> so, anyone know how to install support for avi w/o automatix? the site is down and I'm pretty much hamstrung...
<bumzo> can i install a .BIN file on kubuntu anyone?
<bumzo> can i install a .BIN file on kubuntu anyone?
<intelikey> miltos su - miltos      assuming the username in question is miltos
<userund> underdog5004, what codec?  .avi is just a container
<hyper_ch> bumzo: just mount it
<cotyrothery> ok what do i do once i have put in nano etc/lilo.conf
<underdog5004> lol, I don't know... userund how can I tell?
<miltos> ok...now what?
<userund> underdog5004, run it in mplayer via command line.  i.e., mplayer file.avi
<bumzo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<bumzo> missing codepage or other error
<bumzo> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bumzo> dmesg | tail or so
<bumzo> Please check that the device is plugged correctly.
<intelikey> miltos using  su -   it will treat it as a new login and add the new group.    sudo echo boo
<bumzo> thats the error message i get when i try mount my flash
<userund> underdog5004, nevermind, I'll just find the command for playback support...
<intelikey> that's su - username
<userund> !codecs | underdog5004
<ubotu> underdog5004: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> of course.
<miltos> i've got the respond 'boo'
<cotyrothery> intelikey what do i do now
<intelikey> cotyrothery   http://pastebin.us/?dl=16512
<stdin> bumzo: does "pmount /dev/asd1 USBDrive" work?
<intelikey> cotyrothery copy and paste that into your nano editor
<bumzo> on terminal? ... lemmi try
<intelikey> not the rul  the info on that page
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> the url
<intelikey> not the rul  the info on that page
<cotyrothery> ok
<underdog5004> userund, h/o, gotta install mplayer, lol
<stdin> bumzo: and don't use sudo with iut
<userund> underdog5004, http://tinyurl.com/35m6g4
<bumzo> bumzo@Bumzo:~$ pmount /dev/sda1 USBDrive
<intelikey> cotyrothery save and exit nano when you have done that.
<bumzo> Warning: device /dev/sda1 is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
<bumzo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<bumzo>        missing codepage or other error
<bumzo>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bumzo>        dmesg | tail  or so
<bumzo> bumzo@Bumzo:~$
<userund> !paste | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> cotyrothery    lilo
<bumzo> oops ...sorry abt the paste
<miltos> it seems ok now, will I disable root now?
<stdin> bumzo: 1st, use pastebin, don't flood, 2nd, why have you put the device in /etc/fstab?
<cotyrothery> it is loading something
<cotyrothery> when i went to the url
<bumzo> cos i installed ntfs-3g
<intelikey> cotyrothery you want to view the page.
<stdin> bumzo: ok, so it's a ntfs filesystem on the drive
<bumzo> exactly
<cotyrothery> ok
<stdin> bumzo: what does the fstab line look like?
<miltos> <intelikey>, it seems ok will I disable root from user's account now? or should I leave it enabled?
<LL_Hakaisou> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bumzo> stdin how do i geta look att the fstab line??
<intelikey> copy and paste from it.    to   nano /etc/lilo.conf   file        don't just use the downloaded as text file it will have M$ markup that will cause problems.
<stdin> bumzo: any way you want, cat, less, kate, etc...
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> so i copy to nano etc/lilo.conf
<intelikey> miltos you should be able to.  also you could just issue     sudo passwd -dl root
<bumzo> how do i use kate?
<stdin> bumzo: open Kate, from the Kmenu, and File -> Open -> /etc/fstab
<miltos> "sudo passwd -dl root' will do what?
<cotyrothery> it will not let me copy it
<intelikey> miltos if sudo is working locking the root account is bubutu advice.    my personal advice is that if it's a home pc  set a good strong root password   you never know when you may want to use it.
<cotyrothery> nevermind it copied
<intelikey> miltos "sudo passwd -dl root' will do what?  <<<  will lock the root account
<cotyrothery> so i copied it to the shell
<cotyrothery> now do i save it
<intelikey> -d delete the password   -l lock the account
<intelikey> yes
<miltos> ok I will lock it...
<cotyrothery> how do i save it
<intelikey> cotyrothery yes   ^x
<miltos> <intelikey>, thanks for your help...
<bumzo> am on kate ...how do i get to etc/fstab
<intelikey> the how is at the bottom of the exitor
<intelikey> editor
<intelikey> miltos np
<stdin> bumzo: like I said, File -> Open
<stdin> bumzo: then type in /etc/fatab
<cotyrothery> so i just exit
<stdin> bumzo: then click "open"
<intelikey> cotyrothery the nano editor  yes
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> were is that symbole
<intelikey> it will ask about saving the changes
<intelikey> it's the ctrl key
<cotyrothery> the up symbol
<cotyrothery> ok
<bumzo> The file file://%20/etc/fatab could not be loaded, as it was not possible to read from it.
<allen84us> y my network DNS always reset when reboot?
<allen84us> how to fix it ?
<cotyrothery> ok it is asking me something else
<stdin> bumzo: don't pit a space before the name
<intelikey> cotyrothery  y
<cotyrothery> File Name to Write: /etc/lilo.conf
<intelikey> cotyrothery enter
<LL_Hakaisou> !mp3
<cotyrothery> ok
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> cotyrothery  type    lilo
<cotyrothery>   [ Error writing /etc/lilo.conf: Permission denied ] 
<allen84us> my dns keep reseting after reboot
<allen84us> how to fx it ?
<intelikey> did you exit the chroot ?     or what happened there ?
<Thonolan> hello i have installed beryl it works ,I have activate the cube desktop but it doesnt show me one cube i use edgy eft kubuntu
<allen84us> chroot?
<intelikey> i give up.
<cotyrothery>  WriteOut
<cotyrothery> Read File ^Y
<cotyrothery> Prev Page
<stdin> Thonolan: you have to hold Ctrl-Alt, then either use the arrow keys, or click and drag
<cotyrothery> Cut Text
<cotyrothery> Cur Pos
<cotyrothery> To Spell
<cotyrothery> UnCut Txt
<cotyrothery> Next Page
<cotyrothery> Where Is
<intelikey> and each of those commands has a corisponding  ^?
<cotyrothery> Justify
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> Exit
<cotyrothery> Get Help
<Thonolan> stdin nothing happens if i press this
* intelikey thinks it's this kids first time in a text editor...
<stdin> Thonolan: have you turned beryl on, from the beryl manager? the icon in the system tray?
<cotyrothery> me yes
<cotyrothery> my first time using linux
<Thonolan> stdin yes
<stdin> Thonolan: do you see the effects then?
<Thonolan> yes
<Thonolan> windows minimize different
<Thonolan> as from kde
<cotyrothery> what do i do intelikey
<intelikey> cotyrothery save the text to ~/lilo.conf
<intelikey> or some place... /tmp/lilo.conf  maybe
<intelikey> idk.
<intelikey> adc
<cotyrothery> i have no clue what to do
<cotyrothery> ^G Get Help         ^T To Files         M-M Mac Format      M-P Prepend
<cotyrothery> ^C Cancel           M-D DOS Format      M-A Append          M-B Backup File
<bentob0x> my colleague has ubuntu and got an upgrade on his vim this morning to version 7.0.164, is it a gnome-specific upgrade or will it take a while to reach KDE?
<cotyrothery> which one do i do
<cotyrothery> intelikey
<eXistenZ> bentob0x, I'm using KDE, got the same upgrade.
* cotyrothery wonders were intelikey is
<intelikey> cotyrothery i'm going to cut this short.   the information form  http://pastebin.us/16513   needs to be in  /etc/lilo.conf  on the installed system  and you need to run   lilo   on the installed system  that's all there is to it.      anyone in here can help you do that.              again i mention  that in all those "^G Get Help         ^T To Files "  you have been mentioning.  the   ^ means hold down the ctrl key   and 
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> good luck with it.   i'll check on you later.
<allen84us> i got 1 question
<bentob0x> eXistenZ: do you have kubuntu distro or another one?
<c0nv1ct> does anyone else have problems with kdesu?
<allen84us> my processor is sempron64 2800+
<eXistenZ> bentob0x, kubuntu
<allen84us> which kernel more suit for me ?
<c0nv1ct> allen84us: and who is me?
<c0nv1ct> allen84us: i mean... define 'me'
<allen84us> huh?
<allen84us> cant get u
<c0nv1ct> allen84us: how can we know what kernel will suit you, if we dont know you
<allen84us> wat do u mean ?
<c0nv1ct> allen84us: you need to explain more
<allen84us> my processor is sempron64 2800+
<allen84us> sudo apt-get install linux-686
<c0nv1ct> allen84us: i'm not familiar with any problems with kernels and that CPU
<allen84us> sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<allen84us> oo...
<allen84us> i not sure which correct kernel to pick
<c0nv1ct> allen84us: which kernel was installed by default?
<cotyrothery> I QUIT
<cotyrothery> this is to much
<allen84us> default is 386
<allen84us> which i'm using currently
<c0nv1ct> i'd just stick with that, unless you have a specific need for a different one
<wayne_norris> good morning ^^
<cotyrothery> it is 3:11 am here
<allen84us> but i saw in ubuntu forum that ...pick correct kernel will boost ur system
<allen84us> is ti true ?
<cotyrothery> I have been tring to get kubuntu working for 5 hours straight
<allen84us> any1 know more abt kernel /
<allen84us> ?
<kjiij> hi after installing ati following the !ati , fglrixinfo shows
<kjiij> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<kjiij> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20060327 AGP 1x NO-TCL
<kjiij> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.1)
<kjiij> is itcorrect?
<c0nv1ct> allen84us: according to the forums, the K7 kernel is what you want
<c0nv1ct> allen84us: i dont think that is dual core, so u dont need the SMP one
<allen84us> yea
<allen84us> but if install worng kernel
<allen84us> wat basically will happen ?
<kjiij> but lspci shows 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<kjiij> why is it mesa now?
<intelikey> cotyrothery did you ever get that file saved ?
<c0nv1ct> allen84us: just boot to an older kernel
<cotyrothery> no
<intelikey> or did you ever at least just exit nano ?
<cotyrothery> i gave up
<cotyrothery> i cant take any more
<allen84us> there got choice to select it b4 booting rite ?
<cotyrothery> it is 3:11 am here
<intelikey> ok get some sleep.
<cotyrothery> i have been at it all day
<cotyrothery> and night
<intelikey> shouldn't start at 10pm installing a new os anyway
<allen84us> i got 1 more question
<allen84us> after i installed kde n my ubuntu dapper
<allen84us> my dns always reseting after reboot
<allen84us> how to fix it?
<cotyrothery> why not
<hw> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cotyrothery> i started this morning
<intelikey> cause "THIS"  happens.
<cotyrothery> I first tried to install ebuntu all day
<cotyrothery> then i tried kubuntu
<cotyrothery> so about 12 hours
<cotyrothery> non stop
<cotyrothery> tring to get it to work
<cotyrothery> ok i think im about to go
<hw> hmm, I miss my initab =)
<cotyrothery> I'll go at this for another 12 hours tommorow
<intelikey> cotyrothery  alt+f2   and type in   kdesu kate /mnt/etc/lilo.conf     copy and paste the text in there
<hw> What has happend to inittab on (k)ubuntu?
<intelikey> open a new konsole and type in   sudo chroot /mnt lilo
<cotyrothery> ok
<intelikey> then reboot  or shut down and go to bed.
<cotyrothery> great ides
<cotyrothery> idea
<cotyrothery> i cant even type right
<unZo> good morning
<intelikey> yea i noticed that eariler.   missing spaces  removing dashes and adding spaces....   which all adds to your frustration...
<cotyrothery> LOL
<cotyrothery> x_x
<intelikey> and we get 'help desk burn-out'   because of it.
<cotyrothery> will you be on later today
<intelikey> maybe.
<cotyrothery> ok
<luke_> hey, does anyone know how to open KDM in a nested window?
<cotyrothery> what time is it were you are
<intelikey> someone will.
<intelikey> idk 1 something
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> well im going
<cotyrothery> cya
<unZo> can somebody help me please... i have installed kubunto dapper drake 2 times now and it wouldnt work... after the installation reboot the kernel said that he cannot find a few dirs :)
<luke_> unZo: install Edgy, see if that works
<unZo> edgy works
<unZo> @ luke_
<DaSkreech> luke_: qemu or xnest
<DaSkreech> intelikey: good night
<luke_> unZo: you should use Edgy then, it is better than Dapper anyways
<unZo> mhh
<unZo> luke_ but the official website sais that edgy is better 4 devellopers and so on and that dapper is reallly stable and better for linux beginners :)
<luke_> unZo: Dapper and Edgy are pretty much the same, except Edgy has later versions and is generally more up-to-date
<luke_> unZo: it is just as user friendly believe me
<DaSkreech> luke_: It's pritter
<DaSkreech> prettier
<luke_> that is true :)
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I so need to sleep
<DaSkreech> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DaSkreech kicks ubotu
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<Jucato> go to sleep then
<luke_> I have installed xnest, now what command would I use to launch KDM with it?
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> You can't have 2 KDM's running, even w/ Xnest/Xephyr afaik
<luke_> Jucato: can I run GDM in a nested window then?
<Jucato> afaik, nope
<luke_> Jucato, you can, I've done it, I just can't remember how I did it :p
* Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> if you say so
<luke_> jucato: it went something line gdm --xnest
<luke_> :)
<luke_> short & sweet
<c0nv1ct> after reinstalling kubuntu, my middle mouse button seems to be set as a shortcut to "paste" anyone know where these shortcuts are set?
<c0nv1ct> it functions normally everywhere else, which is odd
<ahvargas> hi anyone ther
<ahvargas> e?
<c0nv1ct> no
<ahvargas> somebody know how to add user
<ahvargas> without the adduser command
<ahvargas> ?
<c0nv1ct> in kcontrol
<ahvargas> no with a script
<ahvargas> like tweakin /etc/shadow
<ahvargas> and /etc/passwd
<c0nv1ct> without using 'useradd' ?
<luke_> why can't you just use adduser?
<ahvargas> aha
<intelikey> useradd accepts an non-interactive commandline
<ahvargas> ?
<ahvargas> i want to run this script in java
<ahvargas> with System.exec("adduser")
<ahvargas> but it prompts for the passwd
<intelikey> so use useradd in place of adduser
<ahvargas> yes
<luke_> Jucato: found it! the command is gdmXnest
<c0nv1ct> ahvargas: if you google a bit, you will find bash scripts for useradd, that might help
<ahvargas> ok thanks
<c0nv1ct> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ahvargas> but the really question  is
<ahvargas> how do i pass
<ahvargas> arguments to adduser
<ahvargas> like the password
<c0nv1ct> wow, that pastebin server is mad slow for me
<ahvargas> i read the man page
<c0nv1ct> ahvargas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9401/
<ahvargas> but only says something about    --disabled-passwor
<c0nv1ct> thats a bash script for adding users, with easy syntax
<ahvargas> thanks
<ahvargas> i will check it
<c0nv1ct> its just script.sh username password
<ahvargas> thanks
<ahvargas> thats what i need
<ahvargas> you rock
<intelikey> useradd -p passwd username
<c0nv1ct> well, that script wont require a '-p' lol
<intelikey> c0nv1ct had nothing to do with your script.
<intelikey> you reinvented the wheel
<intelikey> congrats
<c0nv1ct> a wheel that requires 2 less characters to function
<c0nv1ct> and i didnt invent anything, someone else did and google found it
<ahvargas> but -p password
<ahvargas> acoording to the manual
<ahvargas> is encripted
<fignew> is there a way to mark files as non-deleteable?
<ahvargas> who do i encrypt the passwd?
<c0nv1ct> fignew: unwritable?
* intelikey thinks adding ### chars in another inode "that doesnt replace the other wheel" is still more typing.
<fignew> c0nv1ct: I suppose, but chmod doesn't prevent the file from being deleted
<fignew> hmm, I suppose I could change the owner
<intelikey> fignew man chattr
<intelikey> you can    chown root:root blah ;chmod 000 blah    and if blah is in a dir you own you can still   rm blah
<fignew> thanks intelikey
<fignew> I still want to be able to read it though ;)
<fignew> that will work though
<fignew> chattr u
<intelikey> +a is a normall  attribute
<intelikey> append only.
<intelikey> for protected files that is.  ^
<fignew> ah
<fignew> thomas@ambient:~/.sheep$ chattr +a mo
<fignew> chattr: Operation not permitted while setting flags on mo
<c0nv1ct> use sudo
<fignew> same with sudo
<intelikey> that protects the data in them but leaves them writable   you can add to them but can't take away.
<fignew> well, no flags are working
<c0nv1ct> ls
<c0nv1ct> wups
<intelikey> root only
<intelikey> sudo
<intelikey> if users could chattr it wouldn't be worth anything.
<fignew> thomas@ambient:~/.sheep$ sudo chattr +u mo
<fignew> chattr: Operation not supported while setting flags on m
<fignew> could it be because I'm using XFS?
<intelikey> fignew this is on a linux fs ?
<ber> Is there a place to follow the changes made to new packages/updates?
<fignew> yes, XFS :)
<intelikey> yep
<ber> adept-updater has updates available for me but often I have no clue what is actually changes/updated
<fignew> so that's the problem, eh?
<fignew> that's silly
<ber> -- besides reading the debian security mailinglist, that is.
<c0nv1ct> ls
<c0nv1ct> shit
<intelikey> fignew i'm not familear with xfs but i'd bet ya half of nothing, that that's the problem.
<fignew> c0nv1ct: before too long you'll be typing your root PW in here
<fignew> intelikey: That's ok, I still love it as an FS
<intelikey> there is a  lsattr command also
<Frost^> Hello. Can anyone help me a little regarding screen resolution and refresh rate? For some reason my KDE session uses a bad refresh rate, even though KDM uses the correct refresh rate
<c0nv1ct> fignew: yeah, i gotta close some windows or use my desktops, too much crap
<Frost^> I'm pretty clueless as to what causes it to change once I log in
<intelikey> set it from kde's menu
<nonuda_> i have a pcmcia modem, is kubuntu can automatically detect it?
<Frost^> It doesn't let me choose the correct refresh rate
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: in systemsettings, edit your monitor type
<Frost^> and it doesn't let me choose "nvidia" as a driver, only "nv"
<c0nv1ct> its probably your monitor settings thats getting in the way
<intelikey> nonuda_ probably   but it's probably a winmodem and that's gona be a problem
<hole> what is the apt-get package for the kernel source tree
<Frost^> But KDM is looking fine..
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: go into systemsettings and select Monitor & Display
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: then under the Hardware tab, configure your monitor
<Frost^> It is configured.
<nonuda_> its not a winmodem, btw i was succed installed a winmodem before (slamr)
<intelikey> !nv | Frost^
<ubotu> Frost^: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frost^> The driver is installed, my X is running it, but it's not in KDE's list
<hole> oh goodness i'
<hole> m having nvidia trouble tooo
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: i was able to configure my resolutions without having to do anything with the default driver
<Frost^> I had a dist-upgrade to feisty, by the way.
<intelikey> c0nv1ct responding to "doesn't let me choose "nvidia" as a driver, only "nv""
<intelikey> feisty ?
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: in systemsettings, it says nv regardless of whether or not you installed the true nvidia driver
<intelikey> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<intelikey> #ununtu+1
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: you can select a generic monitor with whatever resolution and refresh rate you want
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: that will force your desktop to use your preferred res
<Frost^> c0nv1ct: I'll give it a go. Thanks.
<KennethP> ber: Look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<elijah> how will i install wine
<c0nv1ct> elijah: sudo apt-get install wine
<hole> will the nvidia drivers make a nvidia splash screen like in suse
<hole> ?
<elijah> ok thanks
<compilerwriter> Anybody try the Xnyth desktop?
<orange_> how do i delete multiple files/folders in cmdline?
<c0nv1ct> hole: by default yes, but u can disable it
<hole> no i like it
<hole> makes me feel smart
<c0nv1ct> orange_: entire folders recursively?
<orange_> sudo rm /usr/lib/eclipse/*
<c0nv1ct> orange_: add -rf
<orange_> it has sub directories so..
<c0nv1ct> it will delete everything inside there
<Frost^> c0nv1ct: It's a no go.
<hole> eesh its a big file
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: the resolution wasnt available in the slider?
<orange_> thanks c0nv1ct
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: once you set the monitor, in the "Size" tab the resolution slider should allow you to go higher
<Frost^> It was. I chose it and clicked apply. It then asks me to restart X server. I does so, and it doesn't work because the tool changes the driver in my xorg.conf to "nv" instead of "nvidia"
<Frost^> I replace "nv" with "nvidia" manually, and restart X
<hole> will konsole run on gnome?
<orange_> c0nv1ct: there is a hidden file inside that didnt get erased
<Frost^> And the refresh rate is still the same.
<hole> i want a transparent console
<hole> oop gunna try that nvidia driver now
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: can you modify it using 'nvidia-settings' ?
<Noah0504> Hey everyone.  I'm a Ubuntu Dapper user and I've been reading a lot about Kubuntu and KDE.  I messed around with Kubuntu a little, but I was wondering if some of you could tell me what you like most about Kubuntu.
<underdog5004> Noah0504, there's a lot of configurability
<underdog5004> I like it, cause it's easy to use, and applications are grouped very sensibly
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: you may want to reinstall your nvidia drivers, if the fiesty upgrade used the driver it comes with
<orange_> i flip'd a coin and just picked kubuntu - been so good - nvr tried ubuntu  - thou the difference isnt that great
<Frost^> c0nv1ct: Hmm, I tried with nvidia-settings. Let me see now, brb
<Noah0504> I see.
<c0nv1ct> Noah0504: i just like all the apps for KDE, though they can be run in gnome
<Noah0504> Yeah, but the UIs don't always run perfectly I find.
<c0nv1ct> Noah0504: i just noticed that i prefered QT versions of all the apps i used, so i just went full KDE
<orange_> how do i list all the hidden files in cmdline and delete them
<c0nv1ct> Noah0504: yeah, when running them in gnome, it can look weird
<noiesmo> orange_, ls .* should list them
<c0nv1ct> Noah0504: i never liked nautilus either
<Noah0504> Hmm, I might have to give Kubuntu a week or so trial run...
<c0nv1ct> orange_: ls -a shows hidden files, if thats what u are asking
<Noah0504> I have a newer laptop, so it shouldn't matter, but is KDE pretty snappy and responsive?
<Frost^> Why the hell is kde so stubborn to change my refresh rate all the time
<c0nv1ct> still doesnt work?
<Frost^> c0nv1ct: I guess it didn't work either.
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: man, its probably your nvidia driver then
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: i cant think of any other way to change your resolution
<Frost^> I was able to change it using nvidia-settings
<c0nv1ct> but it didnt stick?
<Frost^> but when I log in, it reverts back to the old refresh rate
<orange_> Frost^: are you following a guide or is c0nv1ct guiding you during the whole install. I have a useful guide somewhere if u need
<c0nv1ct> orange_: hes just trying to change his resolution right now
<orange_> fyi - if u go to system settings and change any thing in monitor & display - it will revert things back
<c0nv1ct> orange_: that was the first thing we tried :P
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: what if you remove every resolution from xorg.conf except the one you want?
<Frost^> c0nv1ct: resolution is not the problem.
<orange_> i kept using monitor & display - caused so much problems with res / refresh rates   etc
<Frost^> It's the refresh rate
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: the modes are listed with res and refresh
<Frost^> Well, I'll try hacking xorg.conf then.
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: back it up first :P
<c0nv1ct> stating the obvious i know
<Frost^> Taking risks is fun ;)
<orange_> Frost^:  you added nv to restricted modules?
<Frost^> Ah, not that I know of. What are restricted modules?
<orange_> sec
<c0nv1ct> orange_: did you figure out how to delete all the hidden files?
<c0nv1ct> orange_: i just remembered
<orange_> c0nv1ct: i got done with the wildcard listing then manual erase
<orange_> sudo nano -w /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<c0nv1ct> orange_: that works, but u can do rm -rf .* to remove the hidden stuff all at once
<deathnote> hi i'm making a script.. purpose is to copy file abc.xxx and abcxyz.xxx to ../destination ..but i only want 1 input eg: test abc.xxx   , then it will copy both abc.xxx and abcxyz.xxx
<deathnote> i tried using $1
<deathnote> how to add a xyz before the extension .xxx ?
<orange_> scroll down to bottom and edit DISABLED_MODULES="" to DISABLED_MODULES=:
<orange_> err
<orange_> to DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<Frost^> Hmm, what will it do?
<c0nv1ct> it disables the old nv module
<c0nv1ct> or else both the new nvidia module and nv will load at boot
<orange_> prevent ubuntu's nvidia driver in the restricted modules from being loaded at boot
<Frost^> [sweiss@raviv2 ~] $ sudo rmmod nv
<Frost^> ERROR: Module nv does not exist in /proc/modules
<Frost^> I guess it wasn't loaded anyway
<Frost^> Anyway, time to see if my xorg.conf hacking worked.
<Frost^> Brb, I hope/
<orange_> http://albertomilone.com/latest_nvidia_udsf_edgy.html#METHOD_2
<orange_> 5 fresh installs and 5 times i installed those nvidia drivers down + dell wifi -- only thing im good at for now
<c0nv1ct> sometimes i dont understand bittorrent
<c0nv1ct> 1000 seeds, 100 peers, and i'm stalled with 2mb to go
<elijah> i tried "sudo apt-get install wine" but it says that "package is not available"
<orange_> wat ya dling
<elijah> why is that?
<c0nv1ct> Hinder's new album
<orange_> c0nv1ct: wats a good network monitor - similar to DUmeter
<c0nv1ct> orange_: not sure, i havent used one in a long time
<c0nv1ct> elijah: you might need to enable the universe and/or multiverse repos
<elijah> how's that?
<c0nv1ct> elijah: uncomment them in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<orange_> elijah:  adapt - edit -> manage repositories
<c0nv1ct> elijah: or that too
<c0nv1ct> elijah: then refresh, or apt-get update
<elijah> i'll try, thank you so much
<c0nv1ct> is wine a restricted package? i dunno i always enable those repos
<orange_> i enable them all
<orange_> now to make a nice lil java applet that will count 0 to infinity - see how high this pc can go
<TheInfinity> really good idea :p
<TheInfinity> endless loop? :p
<c0nv1ct> not a loop, but endless right?
<orange_> actionscript - i was able to get around 32k
<orange_> endless yes
<orange_> anyone here know java?
<rada> hi, I just can't connect to wep secured wireless network from kubuntu ..
<TheInfinity> orange_: studied it 1 year additional to physics
<c0nv1ct> i need to learn to program :\
<TheInfinity> buy a book
<orange_> classes consist of methods and properties - yet we code in them
<c0nv1ct> i got some books, just never got started
<orange_> it defeats the purpose - i feel like im using the wrong filetype
<TheInfinity> c0nv1ct: then you need just a little motivation ;p
<elijah> hey convict, which ones am i going to uncomment in repositories?
<c0nv1ct> i'm not sure exactly where wine is
<orange_> c0nv1ct: Go pick up flash - it makes learning coding fun since you can control pictures *much better then a constant black screen*
<c0nv1ct> you'd probably be fine uncommenting them all, i think theres 4 total
<orange_> code*
<TheInfinity> orange_: flash is ... uaaaaahhhh ;)
<c0nv1ct> orange_: i was just trying to learn flash before i installed ubuntu
<elijah> is it really ssahe?
<c0nv1ct> orange_: i got a nice video tutorial, lol
<orange_> TheInfinity: i enjoy'd flash - its very similar to java
<eXistenZ> What might interfere with xmodmap in KDE?
<TheInfinity> if you like start from beginning - use scheme
<c0nv1ct> elijah: yeah its safe, just dont install or upgrade any packages that you dont know what they are
<orange_> I have all the tutorials from lynda.org + various others
<TheInfinity> and then java or c++
<c0nv1ct> yeah, lynda.com ones
<TheInfinity> its a littly "dry" and boring
<TheInfinity> but you understand the basics
<c0nv1ct> i just snagged the PS CS2, Dreamweaver and Flash ones
<orange_> I first started with a book in C but that quickly got very very boring
<orange_> went to school to learn java - it was so-so -- seeing how others write code etc - but the video tuts really help keep it interesting
<TheInfinity> i started with pascal in school, then delphi, then c++, then php, scheme, java, ... and soon i want to learn phyton *g*
<orange_> write anything nice?
<c0nv1ct> i started to learn BASIC when i was 8, we had a TI "home computer" with a BASIC prompt
<TheInfinity> something for a game project wich i cant publish in c++
<c0nv1ct> but thats as far as i ever got, lol
<rada> anybody is connected via secured wireless?
<TheInfinity> scheme and java was for uni
<TheInfinity> i am connected via WPA2
<Frost^> Hello again.
<Frost^> Adding that restricted module caused my "nvidia" module not to be loaded either.
<orange_> does java have associative arrays?
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: have you updated your nvidia driver lately?
<Frost^> And my refresh rate is still lame. I don't understand where it's picking its settings from.
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: like, since you dist-upgraded to feisty?
<Frost^> c0nv1ct: I have. It was updated when I dist-upgraded.
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: you didnt upgrade afterward?
<Frost^> Nope.
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: cuz Feisty installs an older driver
<rada> TheInfinity: I don't know how to type WEP key. The settings are working from win but linux
<Frost^> I dist-upgraded only yesterday
<TheInfinity> yes java has as. arrays
<Frost^> Well, basically, I did it today.
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: Feisty uses an older version than 9746, and 9755 just came out
<Frost^> apt says I have the latest version of it installed.
<TheInfinity> i use knetworkmanager to manage my network connections
<c0nv1ct> apt doesnt look on nvidia.com :P
<Frost^> Hmm, do you think that is the cause?
<orange_> TheInfinity: is that the one that makes that buzzing sound?
<rada> TheInfinity: I use "wireless assistant"
<c0nv1ct> Frost^:  probably, especially now that you disabled the 'nv' module
<TheInfinity> if yes then it does not like my audigy 2 USB ;)
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: i think orange_ was assuming you installed newer drivers
<TheInfinity> i never heard anything
<Frost^> KDM uses the correct refresh rate. It only changes when my user logs in.
<ekul`> how do i get rid of the kubuntu loading screen?
<ekul`> want the ubuntu one back :(
<orange_> Frost^: my bad, thought you was going for newest
<Frost^> I think it's more of a configuration issue than the actual driver,,
<ekul`> !loading
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loading - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frost^> I can get the proper refresh rate when I use ctrl+alt++
<jimoftheboro> +
<e1mer> anyone knows where can i download the kernel-headers for 2.6.15-27-386 release?
<orange_> TheInfinity: still here?
<crazy_bus> I insterted into my sources list the sourses listed on kubuntu.org for koffice 1.6.2 .  I also downloaded and loaded the key.  However I know get these errors.  Why is this? W: GPG error: http://www.mirrorservice.org edgy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A506E6D4DD4D5088 Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<TheInfinity> yes
<orange_> can you help me with something-- trying to bring this whole thing into perspective
<Vincent_k> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<orange_> the purpose of class files are to provide methods + properties - that are reuseable - like the class math.round or the movieclip class
<TheInfinity> perhaps ... but if you refer to programming itmay take some time because i didnt progrm for several month
<e1mer> anyone knows where can i download the kernel-headers for 2.6.15-27-386 release?
<orange_> classes are just external files - used in ______
<orange_> fill in the blank - i dont know
<orange_> I don't want to write class files - I want to just write code and call upon class files
<TheInfinity> you can also have many classes in one file ...(although this would be a bad programming style)
<orange_> if they are needed
<orange_> what is 'this' called
<TheInfinity> when you use them you have an object
<TheInfinity> if i understand your question right ;)
<orange_> i dont even get it myself - its like blargblahbla -- i cant pinpoint what im trying to figure out. I just know its wrong to use class files - since they are designed to take in input and return a value by using a method or property
<orange_> whats the parent of class files
<orange_> that about sums it up -- whose the parent of the class file - the one who calls the class files
<ekul`> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<intelikey> what will happen if you call killall5 from a script ?   will it kill the script ?
<intelikey> i'm trying to keep this install of ubuntu as default as possable  but it starts all these things that i realy don't want to run....   so if i put   killall5 in an init script will it kill the script or will it go ahead and run whatever follows ?
<intelikey> guess i'll just have to test it and see...
<c0nv1ct> why not just remove the init scripts you dont want?
<intelikey> see part one ^ "i'm trying to keep this install of ubuntu as default as possable"
<TheInfinity> orange_: this depends on your settings which your start class is
<c0nv1ct> killing them isnt very 'default' either
<intelikey> i didn't say i wanted to run like a default ubuntu...
<c0nv1ct> i'd just make a backup of the init script dir, and then delete whatever i dont want running
<c0nv1ct> then i could revert to default easily
<intelikey> heh far from it.  but i'm trying to "not alter the files" anymore than absolutely nessecary
<Frost^> c0nv1ct and orange_: It seems the "Monitor & display" tool is lying.
<c0nv1ct> lol
<Frost^> I solved my problem. The tool offered me 2 refresh rates to pick from.
<Frost^> one was 51 and 65.
<intelikey> it's not about reverting to default.   it's about being able to say... "let me look"   and actually seeing what others see...   i haven't done that in so long,  heh i can't even stand the defaults...
<Frost^> Anyway, the 65 choice was actually lower than the 51 choice.
<Frost^> Choosing the 51 refresh rate I got my good refresh rate back, which is 75hz in reality.
<intelikey> heh.   i get 75 78 85
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: i understand what you mean, and for that I use vmware
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: that way i can troubleshoot my parents XP easily when looking at XP in vmware
<Frost^> Anyway, I can't believe I wasted so much time about this thing.
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: atleast it works now :)
<Frost^> And I hope installing fiesty wasn't that much of a mistake.
<intelikey> i fixed mothers windows problems.   i installed linux.
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: that setting shows my refresh is set to 53, and i know my monitor is running at 60, so it does lie
<Frost^> Yeah I guess. I just hope I won't encounter any more issues.
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: lol, i'm bringing my kubuntu live cd when i visit next time, i want them on linux
<Frost^> Exactly. I wonder if that's a KDE or Kubuntu bug.
<Frost^> Anyway, that's something to be fixed.
<c0nv1ct> my dad is the quintessential emailing idiot, he opens anything he gets, and thinks Norton will keep him safe
<c0nv1ct> if only he was on linux
<c0nv1ct> all he does is read news and forward emails all day, no reason to not use linux
<intelikey> all the more reason too
<c0nv1ct> i just get tired of cleaning out all the viruses and spyware that he thinks Norton and Defender will take care of
<c0nv1ct> but hes too old and stubborn to deal with change, and owns too much M$ stock to switch
<ubuntu> I'm sooooo dumb, gah had to re-install after I just installed
<c0nv1ct> smooth
<orange_> ubuntu:  dont be too hard on yourself
<ubuntu> they should have my picture under stoopid in the dictionary
<c0nv1ct> it happens all the time ubuntu, and its usually the simplest things that get forgotten
<intelikey> c0nv1ct you didn't write that script you posted eariler did you?
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: no, found it on google
<Frost^> Ok, I'm done restarting X for the day.
<Frost^> Yay.
<orange_> been sitting here for almost 14 hours now... getting linux fully configured... time to sleep before work
<orange_> lata
<intelikey> heh. good...    we had a pretty good laugh over it.
<c0nv1ct> i dont even know if it would work
<Frost^> Now I need to understand why KNetworkManager says I'm disconnected.
<c0nv1ct> i had network problems with feisty earlier, among other problems
<c0nv1ct> i ran the apt-get update, and got debconf errors, then it crashed and wouldnt unlock the dir again
<Frost^> I can't stand apt.
<ubuntu> I want an open sourced VM ware clone, go make me one.... now
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: why?
<ubuntu> because i said so
<Jucato> ubuntu: http://www.virtualbox.org/ and try researching first
<intelikey> Jucato you seem to miss the point.   some people research by reading some by experiment some by asking you....
<ubuntu> cool, btw thats not like the first 10 results when you search linux virtual machine
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu: but its the 4th when you search for "linux open source virtual machine"
<Frost^> Hmm, is there really a free tool which can compete vmware in terms of performance?
<Frost^> I'm curious.
<Jucato> intelikey: sure. unless you consider "I want an open sourced VM ware clone, go make me one.... now" a question
<ubuntu> thanks for the info im out
<intelikey> :)
<c0nv1ct> Frost^: vmware only costs a keygen download
<Frost^> Haha
<intelikey> don't be too hard on him.   some people just can't help it.   :)
<intelikey> oh it's time ot move data again...   well i'm gone until the transfer is over      see you next month or when ever...
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: vmware player and server are legally free (as in beer)
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> hello
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> man... please can someone tell me where i can download base-config?
<crazy_bus> krita 1.6.2 crashes when I try to create a new picture with watercolours.  Does anyone else have this problem?
<Skuller> hey guys...how do i do a 'tracert' or traceroute in kubun?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> just type trace and press tab
<Jucato> Skuller: install traceroute
<Skuller> Jucato: how?
<Skuller> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: where?
<Jucato> Skuller: from apt-get or Adept
<Jucato> !info traceroute | Skuller
<ubotu> skuller: traceroute: traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4a12-20 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Skuller> oh cool
<Skuller> thnx man
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> Skull console
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> apt-get install traceroute if u dont have it
<smile> hello world
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> sudo apt-get install traceroute
<smile> a help plz .. I wanna change my KDM to GDM
<Skuller> ok i installed traceroute....now what?
<smile> i want start with GDM not KDM .... any help plz ?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> skuller traceroute ip/host
<crazy_bus> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<Skuller> cool thnx man
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> hey... someone can tell me a source to download a damn base-config?
<smile> i want start with GDM not KDM .... any help plz ? !!!!!!!!!!!!
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> i just hate it!!!!
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> i cant ever find it
<Jucato> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: apt-get source base-config?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> oh yeah
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> if it was that easy :)
<Jucato> it is that easy
<crazy_bus> smile: does that link answer your question?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> maybe with ur source list
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> not with mine
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> ive tried a several source lists, no one find it
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> usually the debian sources have it
<Jucato> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: enable the deb-src universe repository
<premier_> Im trying to configure japanese support on my computer and the keyboard layouts page it empty: there isnt a single keyboard layout
<Skuller> umm....i need to traceroute this ip 75.129.107.149...wat exactly do i type in?...sori for being a noob
<smile> crazy_bus: thx thxtsooooooooooooo much
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> man... lol
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> Skuller: traceroute ip
<smile> crazy_bus: this works fine
<crazy_bus> no problem :)
<Skuller> traceroute 75.129.107.149?
<Jucato> ye
<Jucato> yes
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> Skuller: try tracepath or traceroute6 or tracepath6
<Skuller> lol...sorry...cool i finally worked
<Skuller> it*
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> wich command u used
<Skuller> traceroute 75.129.107.149
<Skuller> i was stupid to be expectin a gui to come up
<dennis_> can anyone tell me how to set an application as default for certain files?
<Skuller> dennis_: if i am not wrong.....konquerer-->configure-->file associations
* Skuller hates his minimum ping of 250+ on game servers....
<dennis_> @skuller, i'll have a look, thx
* Skuller is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> !away > Skuller
* Skuller is back.
<Skuller> Jucato: ??
<Jucato> please turn off your public /away message
<Skuller> Jucato: how do i do that?
<Jucato> what IRC program are you using?
<Skuller> konversation
<Skuller> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<bharani> hi
<Jucato> Press F2 -> Edit -> Identity Edit -> Away tab
<Jucato> Skuller: ^^
<Skuller> Jucato: ok i wont set my status to away....
<Jucato> Skuller: you can set your status to away. just turn of the public messages
<bharani> hey i just installed kubuntu desktop can any one xplain me wats new in this
<Skuller> Jucato: ok...its done...thanks for notifying
<bharani> can any one?
<bharani> plzzz
<Jucato> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> hey
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> talking about it
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> how do i do to remove the kde
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> apt-get remove kde --purge?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> or it has to be done in other way
<Jucato> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: as in remove kdeand leave just gnome?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> yes
<Jucato> "as in remove kde and leave just gnome?"
<Jucato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> thanks
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> actually im using kubuntu, makes no difference on procedure?
<Jucato> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: could you please cut down on the 'eee" in your nick?
<meeeeeeeeeeeeeee> sorry, im not registered, trying to avoid registered nicks, lol
<Jucato> meeeeeeeeeeeeeee: not really. it does presume that you have gnome installed too
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<yeahitsme> hehe
<Jucato> that's better
<fabricio> hello, everyone
<fabricio> hello, jack_at_home
<jack_at_home> fabricio: hi
<fabricio> do you want any type help?
<Vincent_k> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<fabricio> ubotu, do you know where i can find the version for free?
<knoppix_> hi all
<knoppix_> I have a question.
<knoppix_> My neighbor, a non-technical user, has a PPPoE Internet connection.
<fabricio> ...and?
<knoppix_> Unfortunately the connection is sometimes unreliable and goes down.
<knoppix_> Is there a network status applet for KDE?
<knoppix_> One that would show the status of ppp0 and allow connecting and disconnecting.
<knoppix_> Basically a GUI frontend to pon, poff and ifconfig.
<knoppix_> In SUSE there is Kinternet.
<knoppix_> Using ifconfig, pon and poff in the terminal is too troublesome for this user.
<maelcum> Riddell: my nforce2 chipset makes the computer very unresponsive during hard disk i/o, and the "noapic" kernel argument fixes this. is it possible to include such quirks in the distribution?
<fabricio> do you have tryied the slackware?
<knoppix_> gpppon is a simple frontend to pon and poff, but it does not show the status of the connection.
<fabricio> but, if you use two programs, to different things you want?
<knoppix_> That would be fine too.
<knoppix_> I just need a way to show the status of ppp0 on the panel.
<eMaX> anyone knows how to configure name resolution so that "\\bla" shares are also found like through ping?
<maelcum> eMaX: if this is at all possible (i doubt it), you must edit /etc/resolv.conf to use the WINS service for name resolution.
<xtavaresx> hi. my Toshiba Satellite A100 has no idea that i have an intel 3945 wireless chip in it. Kubuntu 6.10. up to date. any suggestions? i dont want to use ndiswrapper, as i hear kubuntu supports this chiset natively.
<Hobbsee> xtavaresx: install linux-restricted-modules
<xtavaresx> thank you hobbsee
<xtavaresx> i will try now
<xtavaresx> Hobbsee, apt couldnt find linux-restricted modules. do i need to add to my sources list?
<xtavaresx> *linux-restricted-modules
<Hobbsee> xtavaresx: install linux-restricted-modules-generic sorry
<xtavaresx> thank you i will try now
<Ayabara> should I choose gdm or kdm? does it matter when I'm past the login screen?
<xtavaresx> apting now
<sneeze> how can i set firefox as default browser?
<xtavaresx> sneeze, firefox's preferences
<xtavaresx> edit>preferences then main tab then system defaults at the bottom
<xtavaresx> what do people think of dolphin replacing konqueror in kde4?
<Hobbsee> xtavaresx: it's not, exactly
<xtavaresx> i dont know much about dolphin, is it any good?
<Hobbsee> well, it's kde4, and that's crashing a lot, so...
<Hobbsee> hard to say yet
<lotusleaf> xtavaresx, I think #kubuntu-offtopic is better suited for discussion on that topic :)
<xtavaresx> does dolphin exist as a project now, or is it kde4 specific?
<xtavaresx> really?
<xtavaresx> its not off topic is it?
<xtavaresx> ok whatever
<lotusleaf> well it's non-support ;)
* lotusleaf picks nit
<xtavaresx> this channel specific for suport not discussion?
<halfbloodprince> does anyone here know of any good feed reader application other than akgregator?
<Ayabara> I have installed kubuntu-desktop to try out kde for a while. all looks good, except that the fonts are much larger and bolder than they should be in apps like firefox, xchat and gaim. anyone got an idea what could cause this?
<xtavaresx> ok i'll get back on topic. Hobbsee, that package is in now, now what?
<Hobbsee> xtavaresx: now reboot
<xtavaresx> i have kwifi and wireless lan assistant ans they seem to me to be identical apps
<xtavaresx> ok see you soon!!!
<halfbloodprince> Ayabara: you can change that
<larson9999> holy smokes! finally gave beryl a try.  i'm hooked.  i can't believe it.  i thought there was nothing wrong with the desktop as i'd come to know it
<Ayabara> halfbloodprince, without changing in every app? changing font in control center didn't do much about this
<halfbloodprince> Ayabara: Firefox, xchat and gaim are native GNOME applications, I'm guessing the problem occurs because of that
<lotusleaf> larsivi_, excellent now you can help people in #ubuntu-xgl and #beryl :)
<halfbloodprince> Ayabara: Change the font for GNOME
<halfbloodprince> in 'system settings'
<halfbloodprince> the font size
<Ayabara> halfbloodprince, that did the trick. thanks a lot
<Ayabara> now I just gotta restart xchat so it will look better. or does anyone have a good tip for a kde irc app?
<lotusleaf> !konversation | Ayabara
<ubotu> ayabara: konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5027 kB, installed size 12988 kB
<Ayabara> lotusleaf, thanks
<lotusleaf> Ayabara, yw :) And there are several others
<halfbloodprince> Konversation rocks
<halfbloodprince> Ayabara: I can even help you out with getting your fonts to render like OS X renders them
<halfbloodprince> looks slick
<Ayabara> halfbloodprince, keep talking :-D
<meee> hi there
<meeeeeeee> how do i install the gnome human theme?
<Jucato> gnome themes don't work in KDE
<meeeeeeee> it should be the default theme, but id uninstalled kde
<meeeeeeee> i now, i just installed gnome, but it has no human theme on it
<Tm_T> meeeeeeee: Did you install ubuntu-desktop ?
<larson9999> meeeeeeee: i have the same problem.  i just lived with out it
<meeeeeeee> :(
<meeeeeeee> its my prefered
<meeeeeeee> lol... i just uninstalled kde to use the gnome human theme, cant believe it
<meeeeeeee> Tm_T: no, didnt know i hve to... im doing it right now
<fuel> meeeeeeee: try searching for it through synaptic
<meeeeeeee> ive tried :P
<meeeeeeee> even my firefox is using this theme, but not my gnome... lol
<meeeeeeee> how can i support dual core on linux? is it possible
<meeeeeeee> sorry, forget about it, already running it
<meeeeeeee> Tm_T:  thanks, the ubuntu-desktop worked :D
<voicu> isn't randomize() available any more?
<meeeeeeee> larson9999:  hey, if u want to install the human theme: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   - worked for me
<voicu> or does it have a different name?
<voicu> because random() gives the same results each execution
<meeeeeeee> random(random())
<meeeeeeee> lol
<voicu> random() doesn't have a parameter
<voicu> or so gcc says
<nysosym> hi there does anyone knows, where i can get the oxygen icons for kde4?
<meeeeeeee> joking :D
<voicu> yeah...
<meeeeeeee> ive tried to use it too
<meeeeeeee> it repeats the results everytime u close and reopen it :P
<voicu> yes
<voicu> that's why i wanted a randomize() functions
<voicu> *function
<meeeeeeee> i will consult my book
<voicu> but i can't find it
<meeeeeeee> did u try rand?
<meeeeeeee> voicu
<voicu> nope
<voicu> rand who?
<meeeeeeee> rand() % interval (example: 100) goes to 0-100
<meeeeeeee> rand() % 100
<kaqq> h what is "deb" and how can i install it? i need it to install beryl :p
<meeeeeeee> u can use RAND_MAX to set the max number
<ace> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<meeeeeeee> no, sorry, forget the last phrase
<voicu> meeeeeeeee: i did random() % max
<meeeeeeee> try rand()
<voicu> it's the same thing
<meeeeeeee> are you sure?
<voicu> i tried it just now
<voicu> rand=random
<meeeeeeee> yes, i know
<meeeeeeee> :O
<voicu> it's just there for older systems, i guess
<meeeeeeee> rand is an abreviation
<meeeeeeee> try srand
<voicu> srand-seed random?
<meeeeeeee> srand(time(0))
<meeeeeeee> something like it
<meeeeeeee> use and unsigned seed
<meeeeeeee> sorry *an
<voicu> time(0) gives the present moment?
<voicu> hmm, works
<voicu> thnaks
<meeeeeeee> np
<ciberparque_> anyone know how to open a folder of photos?
<meeeeeeee> double-click?
<phisco> ?
<meeeeeeee> lol, kidding
<ciberparque_> no. i can't whit a double-click, cause de kubuntu want i choose a program to open the folder
<ciberparque_> but, when i open the folder, for example, whit gimp, catn expose the photos
<ciberparque_> cause the programs like gimp open just photos, and don't folder
<voicu> so you want to open an entire folder into gimp?
<phisco> you can open a folder with konqueror, but konqueror ist normaly installed on kubuntu
<meeeeeeee> try the broswer
<meeeeeeee> konqueror is installed
<ciberparque_> yes, i will try open the folder whit the konkeror
<phisco> when you want to watch the folder with trumbs of the pictures, you can use gwenview
<voicu> damn, don't try krita *.jpg <-- really bad
<meeeeeeee> lol
<meeeeeeee> obviously
<ciberparque_> i can't find neither the konkeror, neither the gwenview
<ciberparque_> oh, i'm sorrowing!
<ciberparque_> goooooooooooooooooood
<fuel> ciberparque_: you mean konqueror ?
<phisco> try "alt"+"space" and type "konqueror"
<fuel> or alt+f2 -> konqueror
<phisco> yes thats a better idea :)
<Ayabara> I have a dual screen setup on my laptop. when I maximize windows on the secondary display they get maxmized behind my bottom panel. this does not happen on the primary display. any ideas?
<knoppix_> I found a tool that does exactly what I needed: RPPPPoEK (Roaring Penguin PPPoE Kontrol).
<knoppix_> http://segfaultskde.berlios.de/index.php?content=rppppoek
<knoppix_> It was easy to install from the source code.
<yaccin> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<knoppix_> Hopefully it gets packaged into Kubuntu.
<meeeeeeee> ciberparque_:  doesnt the digikam do this?
<meeeeeeee> yaccin: can i watch catv on mythtv
<meeeeeeee> is there any software that streams broadcast tv for linux?
<nosrednaekim> from what?the internet?
<meeeeeeee> yeap
<meeeeeeee> just like Sattelite TV on PC or something
<nosrednaekim> I don't know
<meeeeeeee> thanks :)
<meeeeeeee> wwwitv.com
<nosrednaekim> your welcome...;)
<meeeeeeee> ops
<meeeeeeee> wwitv.com i mean
<meeeeeeee> do u know it? :)
<nosrednaekim> no
<meeeeeeee> its nice, take a try :) not much channels, but it may be worth
<nosrednaekim> ok
<meeeeeeee> damn, i cant watch it because my soundcard isnt recognized on linux
<meeeeeeee> :(
<meeeeeeee> i just hate the linux incompatibility
<meeeeeeee> is there any command to see the kernel version?
<nosrednaekim> uname -r
<meeeeeeee> oh yes, i knew it! thanks.
<meeeeeeee> just couldnt remember :/
<ciberparque_> hello, anyone knows how i can start and stop a slide presentation in the gwenview?
<ciberparque_> i think the "esc" button can stop the presentation, but certainly have another way
<PhinnFort> ciberparque_: space?
<PhinnFort> and you can probably set the shortcuts yourself
<_eMaX_> hmm. kpowermanager says "switching to AC mode". Did anyone ever realize that a laptop is powered by "DC"...:)
<PhinnFort> _eMaX_: it's AC until the adapter
<PhinnFort> and to distinguish between the DC power from the battery, and the AC power in your outlet, it's easier this way
<livingdaylight> guys, i'm in the kubuntu live cd
<livingdaylight> Q: how do i get root priviliedge in terminal?
<meeeeeeee> sudo
<stuffcorpse> doesn't sudo work?
<meeeeeeee> sudo command
<livingdaylight> and what do i give for password?
<meeeeeeee> i guess u dont need to
<meeeeeeee> cant remember
<meeeeeeee> or try sudo passwd root
<meeeeeeee> i dont know if it works on livecd
<animimotus> hi
<meeeeeeee> hello
<animimotus> sorry I have a little bash error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9425/
<livingdaylight> sudo -i alone gives #prompts thx guys
<Jucato> livingdaylight: in the live cd, there is not user password, therefore, no sudo password
<animimotus> the first time the files moved but the second time I execute the script again and do an error: "mv: can't evaluate `/home/animimotus/temp/foo/*': No file or directory"
<animimotus> * error message retranslated in english :p
<meeeeeeee> u are comparing dir1 with dir1 to see if dir2 is empty?
<meeeeeeee> amd i dumb or what? lol
<meeeeeeee> i couldnt understand that
<meeeeeeee> oh no, sorry, my mystake
<meeeeeeee> mistake
<ciberparque_> mystake! wahahaha
<ciberparque_> very funny!
<animimotus> ciberparque_: like cyberparque ? :)
<meeeeeeee> english isnt my language :D
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: I understand. It's not mine too
<animimotus> it doesn't matter
<ciberparque_> english isn't too my language
<ciberparque_> oh, god!
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: cant u compare it to NULL?
<animimotus> ciberparque_: sorry, could we return to the little bash problem?
<ciberparque_> nobody here really speaks english!
<meeeeeeee> so?
<eilker> so so :D
<animimotus> ciberparque_: english is a fork from barbarian languages :p
<meeeeeeee> at least i noticed my mistake :D
<meeeeeeee> unlike you, sorry
<meeeeeeee> hehe
<maelcum> for your amusement - i have seen a screenshot of a german version of an application where "left" was translated twice. in the end, it said "verweise", meaning "links". well, "links" means "left" in german xD
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: did u try to compare the dir to NULL?
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: in fact I would to test the directory befor trying to move the file cause I recieve always a mail advice ^^
<animimotus> for the error
<meeeeeeee> i think u must use else if
<meeeeeeee> after closing the if
<meeeeeeee> in the case of the folder isnt empty
<animimotus> I try
<meeeeeeee> else if folder !='NULL'
<meeeeeeee> bla bla bla, something like that
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: did u try that yet?
<animimotus> it return an another error
<dhq> can anyone help me my mouse pad of my laptop is not working properly i think its ths the driver promblem
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: : wich one
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9427/
<eilker> system has freezing problem, i think it is cause of mouse, how can i check or solve this ?
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: its wrong, i will try to help you, just a minute
<ciberparque_> i suggest you find a way of reduce the occuped memory of your laptop
<maelcum> eilker: what is your chipset?
<maelcum> eilker: mainboard chipset, like "intel i815" or "nvidia nforce3".
<eilker> maelcum: intel 8245,
<eilker> maelcum: sorry, intel 82865,
<maelcum> eilker: oh, you need to ask somebody else then :|
<maelcum> eilker: some chipsets for amd cpus have freezing problems
<eilker> maelcum: i had no problem, this problem occures new, i use kubuntu since 6 months
<moneman> ;;;;;
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: hey...
<animimotus> yes?
<meeeeeeee> try this
<meeeeeeee> animimotus:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9431/
<eean> just upgraded, there isn't an ipw3945 driver installed for Fiesty. any ideas/
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: I have correct the little syntaxe error but the script return always an error
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: sorry, ive paste a wrong code, see this one now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9432/
<AMSmith42> Are the repositories normally marked "main restricted"?
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: the same error
<meeeeeeee> damn... what it says? (in english please)
<Jucato> !repositories | AMSmith42
<ubotu> AMSmith42: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<animimotus> "mv: can't evaluate `/home/animimotus/temp/foo/*': No file or directory"
<meeeeeeee> did u tried *.* instead of *?
<AMSmith42> I understand "main", what I don't understand is "restricted".
<AMSmith42> But I guess that's normal.
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: do you think it's the problem?
<Jucato> AMSmith42: that page has a link that explains the 4 components/sections of a repository
<Jucato> namely, main, restricted, universe, and multiverse
<animimotus> it's only a wilcard
<AMSmith42> Yes, thank you.
<meeeeeeee> yes, its a simple code, and its complaining about the dir...
<meeeeeeee> its the only thing i can imagine :/
<Jucato> AMSmith42: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<waylandbill> meeeeeeee: you don't need *.*, the * takes care of that.
<animimotus> "mv: can't evaluate `/home/animimotus/temp/foo/*.*': No file or directory"
<eilker> jucato: hi, see this pls, kubuntu 6.10 , 2.6.17-11-386 my kernel, xserver 7.1.1, and i have intel i810 1:1.6.5 ,this may conflict ? i cant get login screen,(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (0),(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module requirement mismatch, 0),(EE) No drivers available.Fatal server error:no screens found //but i even use aixgl, i have 3d beryl at the moment.
<AMSmith42> Jucato: Thank you. I'm just trying to figure out why I'm getting a 403 Forbidden when I apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: mv $dir1 $dir2; instead of mv $dir1/* $dir2;\
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: mv $dir1 $dir2; instead of mv $dir1/* $dir2;
<Jucato> eilker: sorry, I don't know much about intel video cards.. have you tried #beryl or #ubuntu-effects?
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: I want to move the content of dir1, not the entiry directory
<animimotus> * entire
<eilker> jucato: it is not cause of beryl, when i close beryl , i still  have it, btw, i have this problem in xp too, so is it hardware problem ? it was working normal since 6 months
<waylandbill> mv -R dir1/* dir2/
<meeeeeeee> animimotus:  okay, try cd $dir1 and then mv * $dir2
<Jucato> eilker: I think it's more of about the intel driver version installed from beryl
<Jucato> nothing's wrong w/ your hardware
<eilker> <Jucato> i got it, what about 7.04 ? do u suggest me to upgrade ? or i should wait some time ?
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9436/
<Jucato> I really don't know sorry
<eilker> thanx
<eilker>  i have three kernels (after upgrades), do i have chance to uninstall 2 of 3 ? i wanna keep only the newest one
<animimotus> "mv: can't evaluate `*': No file or directory"
<Jucato> eilker: you remove kernels like any other package. use apt-get or Adept. however, you probably want to leave at least one other working kernel as backup, just in case
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: did u used the cd dir and then mv?
<animimotus> yes
<animimotus>   echo "move somethings to bar"; cd $dir1 ; mv * $dir2;
<eilker> Jucato>: what about grub menu ?
<Jucato> eilker: it will be updated automatically
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: isnt it empty?
<eilker> Jucato>i see thanx
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: I try the two cases
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: in fact I ask myselft if for a bash script ~/ is the same that /home/theuser/
<AMSmith42> Can an incorrect time affect apt-get?
<eilker> jucato: i am removing linux-image-2.6.15 , linux headers 2-.6.15 , is it ok ?
<Jucato> probably
<eilker> ok
<wulfmahn> I switched to kpowersave for battery management. Guidance-power-manager keeps starting when I reboot though. Anyway I can stop it from starting? Or remove it?
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: you can use $HOME/foo per example
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: true
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: just a advice, all my dir had move to an another folder, the mv * is not a good idea if the variable is wrong ^^
<animimotus> * I have lost anything, sure
<animimotus> all my home I would say
<Malph> animimotus: so why don't you just mv it back
<waylandbill> cp and rm in two steps is safer.
<animimotus> sure I have made that
<waylandbill> assuming enough space to do so
<animimotus> waylandbill: rm is dangerous too
<waylandbill> everything involves risk of course.
<animimotus> the good idea to debugging a script is perhaps to add a variable test ^^
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: u probably moved ur dir to another dir only
<animimotus> yes, the entire home to... wine-0.9.30         oO :p
<meeeeeeee> lol
<dystopianray> how can I get a list of every package I have installed, except the ones that came automatically with kubuntu?
<meeeeeeee> dpkg -l
<meeeeeeee> oh, dunno
<dystopianray> the automatically installed ones are supposed to be marked as 'auto' or something, right?
<waylandbill> dystopianray: /var/log/dpkg.log may help
<pr0phet> erm, can anyone tell me how to fix clamav..on startup and when i try to update it says "Update Process Failed! Did You Kill It Manually?"
<eze> #ubuntu-es
<DaSkreech> Morning
<pr0phet> morning
<tdn> How do I disable the pcspeaker completely? I have tried sudo modprobe -r pcspkr, but it does not help. I am using headphones and it is really loud when the pc speaker beeps in them. I get a shock each time.
<amay> hallo
<amay> ..........
<dystopianray> tdn: the pc speaker doesn't beep into headphones, it's a physical speaker inside your computer
<tdn> dystopianray, yeah. Normally. But not here. It is a laptop.
<dystopianray> tdn: are you sure it's not just a standard kde sound notification?
<LeeJunFan> tdn: yeah, same with mine, you should be able to open the mixer and turn the volume down on the pcspeaker
<waylandbill> tdn: what's making the pc speaker go off? it could be a notification
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: man, that message is normal... it only happens when the dir is empty, right?
<LeeJunFan> tdn: it depends, kde will use a pcm wav sound for notifications unless it's been configured to beep the speaker instead.
<tdn> LeeJunFan, it has been configured to use the pc speaker in stead.
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: the system will show that error any time you try to mv something taht doesnt exists
<tdn> dystopianray, yes. I am pretty sure.
<LeeJunFan> tdn: then turning down the speaker in the mixer should do it. That's what I had to do as well.
<tdn> LeeJunFan, I can not turn the mixer volume down. I would like to be able to hear music.
<meeeeeeee> ani: if the rest of the code is running okay, u shouldnt bother about that message
<LeeJunFan> tdn: pcspeaker and pcm should be separate mixers
<meeeeeeee> animimotus:  if the rest of the code is running okay, u shouldnt bother about that message
<LeeJunFan> music would play pcm, while system beeps and such would be the pc speaker.
<tdn> LeeJunFan, not on a laptop.
<DaSkreech> A big round of applause for anyone who can point out why my soundcard doesn't work in achroot environment
<LeeJunFan> tdn: it is on mine.
<AMSmith42> What is the command to find the local IP address?
<tdn> LeeJunFan, I think?!
<LeeJunFan> tdn: depends on the soundcard maybe then.
<Timsen> AMSmith42, ifconfig -a
<tdn> LeeJunFan, in KMix there is no mixer named pc speaker or similar.
<AMSmith42> Thank you.
<nuxil> is ther any panel "docker" simelar to kxdocker ?
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: in fact like a said, I would test if the directory is empty. And if it is, then the script should not try to move the file cause they are absent for this moment :) (it for a cron tab)
<nuxil> the pkg seems to be broken for edgy amd64
<LeeJunFan> tdn: hrm, in mine I do. I wonder if you need to modprobe pcspkr back in to get the mixer?
<tdn> LeeJunFan, maybe.
<tdn> LeeJunFan, no. That did not work.
<dystopianray> why does 'administrator mode...' in the kde system settings fail most of the time?
<DaSkreech> can sudo run through pam?
<waylandbill> tdn, did you restart kmix after modprobing back in?
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Hail!
<tdn> waylandbill, no.
<tdn> waylandbill, yes. Now I did. No difference.
<corey> Good Morning everyone
<ciberparque_> morning!
<waylandbill> might just be the sound card doesn't have a pc speaker mixer line
<trapcodien> hello all
<trapcodien> est ce qu'il y a des francais ici ?
<Jucato> !fr | trapcodien
<ubotu> trapcodien: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<trapcodien> merci
<dystopianray> ah, I see why it's not working, kdesu doesn't work if your sudo access hasn't expired from using sudo elsewhere
<waylandbill> dystopianray: really? just did a sudo command and then kdesu kate and it worked as I expected.
<dystopianray> waylandbill: well i don't knwo about kdesu in general, but 'administrator mode' system settings wouldn't work without manually expiring my sudo access
<LeeJunFan> dystopianray: that was an old bug, but should have been fixed since dapper.
<dystopianray> I'm using edgy
<dystopianray> and I'm pretty sure I noticed it on fiesty herd5 too
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: please, post another time and pass me the link, i will answer with another code... :)
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: if this one cant help you, then i quit... :P
<meeeeeeee> animimotus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9444/ see if this one helps you
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: in fact I try to adapt this page http://www.developpez.net/forums/archive/index.php/t-182414.html
<dystopianray> what does apt-index-watcher do? does it automate apt-get update ?
<flake> with wolf et, I can run et and hear the sound but there is also an annoying background buzz - but I don't hear it under kde multimedia - is there a fix for that?
<ackbahr> Do you know if there is a tool that displays the strength of WIFI signals around, but realtime?
<angasule> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<flake> when I move a window around on the desktop I hear a bunch of clicks, think it's kde by default but the buzzing sounds like that
<miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<nuxil>  going crazy.. this is like the 5th time in 1/2 H i press shit + backspace
<nuxil> friking anoying
<nuxil> how do i get rid of that crap?
<dystopianray> nuxil: you need to change your keymap
<nuxil> i tryed putting
<Morbo> Interesting
<Morbo> I've never seen a keyboard with a "shit" key ;)
<nuxil> xmodmap -e keycode 22 = BackSpace BackSpace
<nuxil> Morbo, i just renamed it
<miltos> i want to change the ugly default cursror of X11...and i can't
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: I have add a ls before the mv
<animimotus> and comment the rest
<animimotus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9445/
<angasule> Morbo: it's only available if you have a proper chair :P
<Morbo> That makes sense
<nuxil> dystopianray, how do i change the keymap ?
<animimotus> the first time the files have been moved, the second time, the condition is always true : move somethings to bar
<ackbahr> Morbo: I have a "shit" key, it's between Ctrl and Alt on the left side, it looks like a flag with a cross.... :)
<Morbo> :D
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: but the dir is empty now
<animimotus> :)
<angasule> hahaha
<dystopianray> nuxil: you can change it in the keyboard settings of kcontrol
<Morbo> If I had any artistic skills, I'd pant a penguin over it
<wdg> \join ubuntu-cn
<nuxil> hmm
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: in fact the dir could not be empty, it exist a .directory :)
<miltos> any help?
<flake> when I drag the desktop window around, Ihear a bunch of clicks with every mouse movement - how can I turn that off?
<miltos> i want to change the ugly default cursror of X11...and i can't, any help?
<nuxil> dystopianray, i dont think kcontrol fixes it,, its X related not DE RELATED
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: the cached file don't moved, sure (an it's what I want)
<dystopianray> nuxil: kde can change your keymap
<meeeeeeee> animimotus:  it worked?
<animimotus> * hidden file
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: no
<flake> is that on by default?  the speakers are usb powered and I'm hoping the usb mouse isn't somehow interferening with the speakers
<nuxil> dystopianray, where ? im in keyboard shortcuts
<animimotus> meeeeeeee: in fact the dir could not be empty, it exist a .directory :)
<nuxil> cant see any thing there
<dystopianray> nuxil: no, your keyboard layout
<meeeeeeee> so you have to add a line to see if itsnt a dir then if *.* != -d i think
<nuxil> pff,,
<maelcum> flake: this is a common hardware problem, especially with but not limited to notebooks.
<akrus> does someone have Kopete compiled from SVN?
<atidem> hello!
<ForgeAus> Jucato you there?
<Jucato> yes
<ForgeAus> how dangerous is it to get pkgsrc for Kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> BSD-enhance my Kubuntu!
<Jucato> ??
<DaSkreech> Whats new in Kopete in SVn?
* Jucato doesn't know pkgsrc
<ForgeAus> theres tgz packages that are for BSD...
<ForgeAus> you can get it for debian and install packages (rather than ports) from NetBSD
<ForgeAus> (Interix uses them)
<Jucato> sorry, no idea
<Jucato> but it's definltey not a good idea to "mix and match" packages
<ForgeAus> theres no Aros.deb for kubuntu
<flake> maelcum - this is a mid-tower case, should I get a non-usb powered external speakers?
<ForgeAus> (I don't think its a package either actually... I think that one is a port - .pbi)
<gwidion> Hi there.
<gwidion> I  am not on kubuntu right now -
<gwidion> but soem firends of mine, totally new to linux,
<gwidion> aretrying to getti firefox running in a  default kubuntu install.
<compilerwriter> Lynoure you at your keyboard
<gwidion> What should they do overthere?
<chopin> how do i repackage an rpm for installing in ubuntu?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it's not recommend to install packages built specifically for one distro to another. how much more installing packages from a completely different OS?
<Jucato> !rpm | chopin
<ubotu> chopin: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<miltos> i want to change the ugly default cursror of X11...and i can't, any help?
<chopin> ah, thx Jucato
<maelcum> flake: i don't know... it could be "dirty" usb power (i.e. drawing windows causes ripples in power demand of the graphics hardware) and in that case, externally powered speakers would help, of course.
<flake> guess i get what I pay for, $10 at wally world
<jhutchins> gwidion: I thought firefox was installed by default.  apt-get install mozilla-firefox.  Do NOT use the Mozilla installers.
<gwidion> so, what is the shortest path, forma  clean install, to get firefox running? (or maybe it is even isntalled, and they are not finding it?)
<jhutchins> flake: You can install the lmsensors package and monitor your power levels.
<yaccin> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<flake> ok
<yaccin> -_-
<timster> How can I monitor my fan speed and temperatures?
<timster> !fanspeed
<maelcum> flake: as gpu and usb power ultimately come from your psu, spikes in power demand can cause (small) voltage ripple everywhere.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fanspeed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> BSD isn't so different its entirely POSIX compatible right?
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: Dunno, try #bsd
<gwidion> jhutchins: thanks. I also thought t came installed.
<jhutchins> As I recall there are at least three different falvors.
<ForgeAus> although I guess Linux isn't entirely that
<jhutchins> flavors even.
<flake> I am running a nvidia GT6800  on a 350W psu
<flake> barely enough for new windoze games but overkill for linux :)
<timster> How can I monitor my fan speed and temperatures?
<timster> FF doesnt come isntalled on 6.06 btw
<ForgeAus> anyway why would they have a pkg srouce for debian if it wasn't compatible? (which I assume means Kubuntu compatible)
<gwidion> jhutchins: Eeek... " package not available"  . I am tellign then to edit the sources.list file, but wihtout knowing what is in there, I can't tell then the right lines to uncomment.
<maelcum> flake: watts don't matter. there are good and bad psus with any wattage :). no really, just try other speakers from a friend / relative / whatever.
<flake> ok, thanks
<jhutchins> !find firefox
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-bd, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-in, mozilla-firefox-locale-ca (and 57 others)
<bewl> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eilker> i install superkaramba themes, it goes to /tmp/kde , so when i reboot , will i lose those themes ?
<jhutchins> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<DaSkreech> hi manchicken
<DaSkreech> !windows rocking!
<DaSkreech> !windows rocking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows rocking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> heehee
<julle> !mount iso
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<manchicken> Howdy.
* manchicken stabs DaSkreech
<julle> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<julle> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DaSkreech> Oy! You've killed me!. Chicken!!!
<bewl> I cant seem to get movies to play for the life of me
<bewl> ive installed the codecs
<bewl> w32, restricted, and free
<DaSkreech> bewl: What movie?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: http://jeremie.famille-corbier.net/blog/post:21
<akrus> DaSkreech: i wanna check out ICQ Xstatus
<akrus> DaSkreech: Changelog reports it's implemented now
<DaSkreech> akrus: ah Right. I forgot about that
<manuel_> Hola, soy nuevo y solo queria dar un saludo
<DaSkreech> akrus: Whats that do? :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: bad move :P
<akrus> DaSkreech: it's Extra Status
<DaSkreech> !es | manuel_
<ubotu> manuel_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<akrus> like sleeping/eating/love etc.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: eh?
<manuel_> gracias
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I know
<akrus> atm only ICQ/QIP/Miranda support this
<akrus> if it's really implemented then i can really say Kopete is the best messenger :)
<DaSkreech> akrus: Why is it that important? :)
<akrus> DaSkreech: it's very useful actually :(
<waylandbill> ok. I got a few packages that I need to keep at a specific version for a while. How can I force an apt-get upgrade to not touch them?
<akrus> SIM/Gaim/Kopete do not support this :(
<DaSkreech> akrus: I'm not saying it's not It's been a while since I used ICQ pure. how do you use it?
<akrus> well
<akrus> for example
<akrus> i'm online
<akrus> and I'm sitting hear, surfing through the net
<gwidion> is the nick completion bug on kopete-irc fixed?
<akrus> I'm setting xstatus to: 'Surfing the net'
<akrus> and everyone sees me online with this status & message
<DaSkreech> What if you are webcamming
<DaSkreech> can you set it to webcamming?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<akrus> there're also 'angry', 'tired' etc.
<akrus> I don't have a webcam :P
<akrus> well
<waylandbill> pronning too. :-P
<akrus> you may type in any text
<DaSkreech> Ha ha  Fine how about In IRC?
<DaSkreech> Ah ok cool
<waylandbill> unless that is "surfing the net" ;)
<akrus> and there're several default icons
<akrus> love is my favie :D
<DaSkreech> akrus: So you want to install from source?
<akrus> waylandbill: that was just an example :)
<akrus> DaSkreech: already compiling :)
<akrus> removed the .deb and compiling :3
<akrus> according to changelog this change is submitted 2007-01-06
<akrus> but KDE 3.5.6 was released after this date
<akrus> so wanna try~
<akrus> oh and i'm very missing ICQ file transfers
<akrus> as well as the file transfer interface
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am trying to set-up Kubuntu 6.10 (got an ISO and burnt it today)
<akrus> rysiek|pl: and? :)
<rysiek|pl> akrus: workin' on it ;)
<rysiek|pl> I keep getting this error in the installer: when I am selecting the mountpoints, I change a wee bit the defaults (select a different ext3 partition for /), click "Next" and get "Select a root filesystem" error
<dhq> can anyone help me my mouse pad of my laptop is not working properly i think its ths the driver promblem
<waylandbill> dhq: do you have the synaptic driver in your xorg.conf?
<DrCurl> hi
<DrCurl> is this the right place to ask about kubuntu feisty?
<dhq> waylandbill: but the mouse moves very slow and i cant click
<rysiek|pl> DrCurl: try #ubuntu+1
<akrus> DrCurl: but you may try here
<waylandbill> dhq. there is a place in kcontrol to change the settings
<akrus> #ubuntu+1 is always so quiet :D
<rysiek|pl> akrus: this is called "revered silence" ;)
<dhq> waylandbill: ok and
<akrus> :)
<dhq> waylandbill: the touchpad is veryslow i cant move it fast at all
<DrCurl> I would like to know if accelerated desktop will be on click (desktop effects) away under kubuntu like it will be for ubuntu in feisty?
<akrus> o_O
<rysiek|pl> DrCurl: yes
<rysiek|pl> DrCurl: it *is* the same system, after all
<DaSkreech> rysiek|pl: Not a sufficent answer for this question
<DrCurl> yes! very nice!
<rysiek|pl> DrCurl: and the real problem with accellerated desktop are the drivers
<waylandbill> dhq: so up the acceleration in kcontrol
<DaSkreech> It is the DE that is the difference here :)
<DrCurl> rysiek, I have a supported chipset
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: in the context of beryl - well, yes, it *is* a sufficent answer :)
<rysiek|pl> DrCurl: in that case I am sure it will work
<DrCurl> what about compiz?
<dhq> waylandbill: where is the acceleration
<rysiek|pl> DrCurl: beryl/compiz - whatever. the point is: the acceleration will be there
<Admiral_Chicago> hello room
<rysiek|pl> DrCurl: so you will be able to use its goodies ;)
<rysiek|pl> hello, Admiral_Chicago
<Dr_willis> Wee.. the "freespire' spinoff of ubuntu is now out.. in beta testing.. scary
<waylandbill> dhq: it's called sensitivity under touch pad. sorry
<Dr_willis> wonder if the freespire/linspire dudes will contribute to the ubuntu/kubuntu cause.
<rysiek|pl> Dr_willis: what's so scary about it?
<Dr_willis> rysiek|pl,  the company for the most part.. and the fact (not sure if its stull true) that every user had 100% root privilages from the start...
<Dr_willis> getting ready to test it in vmware.
<dhq> waylandbill: i dont have touchpad
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dhq> waylandbill: i dont have touchpad in kcontrol
<Dr_willis> click-and-run store - is a neat idea.. but well.. lets say.. 'lacking'
<brosioz> how could i play directly a file and not append it on my playlist with doubleclick with amarok?
<rysiek|pl> Dr_willis: damn, why vmware? use qemu, luke! :] 
<Dr_willis> Im bettting we will start seeing more freespire users in here now.
<waylandbill> dhq: then you need to install the synaptics program for kde.
<dhq> waylandbill: how
<Dr_willis> rysiek|pl,  how about 'VirtualBox'
<rysiek|pl> Dr_willis: dunno, never used it... Is it FLOSS? :)
<Dr_willis> rysiek|pl,  not totally sure. :) its free to use for personal use.
<Jucato> there's a GPL version of VirtualBox
<Dr_willis> guess it is. :) heh
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato 
<Jucato> but the GPL version is not as full featured, I think
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago!
<Admiral_Chicago> Xes is what i would use, because its free
<Dr_willis> these multi-licensing things get me confused after a bit.
<waylandbill> dhq: apt-get install ksynaptics
<DaSkreech> can I edit a torrent once in Ktorrent?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: how easy is it to setup? :)
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  edit in what way?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: I want to point it to a new folder
<timster> !deKorator
<ubotu> dekorator: KDE theme manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2fix1-1 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  stop the torrent, change the download dir.. (move the data over perhaps)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: nothing advanced.
<Dr_willis> then restart the torrent.
<Dr_willis> stop/remove the torrent i guess is what i mean.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: So remove the torrent then restart it?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  thats how ive done it befor.
<Dr_willis> you just want to move it all to a different dir eh?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: File -> Import existing download
<Dr_willis> i got a whole HD just for 'torrents' :) /media/torrents
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Don't got that on mine
* Dr_willis looks
<Jucato> DaSkreech: Plugins: partfileimportplugin
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> that had to be the easiest linux reinstall i have even done in my life
<Dr_willis> ktorrents plugin feature is nice.
<Dr_willis> except now i loaded a plugin and it locked up ktorrent...
<Dr_willis> heh .
<Jucato> :P
<DaSkreech> So I have to find the torrent again?
<DaSkreech> *sighs*
<Dr_willis> the .torrent fle you mean?
<Jucato> the .torrent file? definitely yes
<Dr_willis> ipfilter plugin seems to hang ktorrent.. or else its taking a LONG LONG time..
<Admiral_Chicago> one thing I hate about this channel, i do a lot of /clears
<Hasrat_In_Office> sorry
<Hasrat_In_Office> i'm done
<Hasrat_In_Office> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know how I can set Irssi to not show joins / parts.
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  use the ' /ignore ' command
<Hasrat_In_Office> i forgot to quit Konversation at home
<Dr_willis> - /ignore PARTS #channel (or somthing like that)
<Dr_willis> i amways get it backwards
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis: thanks
<ubuntu> umm.... someone told me about nano.. and now I think vim can go to hell
<Dr_willis> the irssi site has some must read guides/docs. :) iu always have to go back there when ever i start using irssi again
<Hasrat_In_Office> ktorrent works like a charm
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  yea.. sure.... your lack of experience is showing. :)
<Hasrat_In_Office> hey ububntu what's up
<ubuntu> yea well I did take a class on linux
<ubuntu> the whole final was on vim
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  neither have i
<waylandbill> ubuntu: vim is useful in a terminal where cursor keys are not functioning as expected.
<eilker> i am looking for fantastic superkaramba themes, but  i cant find, those are normal in kde look, any other source ?
<ubuntu> ive had keys foobar in vim
<ubuntu> so dont give me that
<waylandbill> h,j,k & l were foobar? hmm. I doubt that.
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis: /ignore #kubuntu parts . also, irssi docs are way hard to read imho
* Jucato hugs Konversation...
<ForgeAus> hehe
<Hasrat_In_Office> what does /ignore #kubuntu parts do?
<ubuntu> is it just me or all the die hard Vim users... old and stuborn?
<ForgeAus> ignors a uyser parts on channel #Kubuntu?
<Hasrat_In_Office> you mean whoever leaves the channel would get ignored?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: konversation is too much clicking...plus GUIs can't do screenn
<ForgeAus> in mIRC at least theres an -r switch to unignore
<Admiral_Chicago> Hasrat_In_Office: so I don't see who has joined or quit
<Hasrat_In_Office> oh duh
<Admiral_Chicago> it shows up as a line right, i don't want to see it :)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I rarely click in konvi... but true about the screen thing... but I don't use it anyway :)
<ForgeAus> Konversation probably has an /unignore or ignore -r also (or something similar)
<Gh0st75> what are some other popular irc clients for nix? i just use konversation cause it was pre-loaded with kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: plus I can have everything in one window if I like
<Hasrat_In_Office> ghost x-chat
<Admiral_Chicago> Gh0st75: irssi
<eilker> the texts are so small when kubuntu starts the blue texts
<ubuntu> umm shouldnt konversation be irc compatable? if so you could use standard irc commands
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: konvi is not kvirc/ksirc. everything *is* in one window :D
<eilker> how can i make it bigger ?
<Gh0st75> yeah, in chans with fserves that require ports opened via dcc commands, they only seem to work with mirc
<ubuntu> eiker like you would in windows
<Jucato> ubuntu: IRC commands are not really standard. some depend on the server, afaik
<ubuntu> or osx
<eean> Riddell: you should really turn off the colored scrollbars by default
<ubuntu> then you could ask the server
<Riddell> eean: kwwii does the artwork
<ForgeAus> thats true jucato
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i mean, I can one window for all the channel so the message i get in #kubuntu and #ubuntu-chicago are all in one window.
<ForgeAus> different ircd's have different setups
<Admiral_Chicago> no tabs
<waylandbill> wasn't looking for an editor flamewar. I use kate or kdevelop. was just explaining that vim has uses. if you don't agree then that's fine.
<ForgeAus> but there is a standard BASE of commands for clients and servers
<ubuntu> yea but all of them have one command that shows a list of all commands
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: oh... um... ok... that would confuse the hell out of me lol
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: you're such a power user :P
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i rarely use it, but there are times I just want to be in a few channels, not like now when I have 9
<eean> Riddell: ok. not online, I guess I'll find some official channel.
<eean> Riddell: outside of ipw3945d not being installed, Feisty has been working fine :)
<Admiral_Chicago> eean: #ubuntu-artwork maybe
<eilker> ubuntu: what u mean ?
<Admiral_Chicago> i think thats the channel
<dhq> waylandbill: i installed ksynaptics now
<waylandbill> dhq: did it make the pad work better?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I'm in 12 channels :)
<dhq> waylandbill: nope still the same
<Riddell> eean: great
<waylandbill> dhq: even with higher sensitivity?
<Riddell> eean: he's in #kubuntu-devel
<ubuntu> umm gee now I know why I cant mount my fat32 volumes... its not in the fstab
<dhq> waylandbill: i dont get any option should i reboot
<ubuntu> all but two line
<ubuntu> s
<dell190_> do anyone know a free media player that will play MP3 without any extra packages???
<waylandbill> dhq: does it show the touch pad entry in kcontrol?
<Jucato> dell190_: mplayer, xmms, vlc
<dhq> waylandbill: yes
<waylandbill> dhq: if it does, does it show that it's using the loaded synaptics library?
<Jucato> dell190_: btw, you only need one (yes, just one) package to play MP3's using xine-based players
<dhq> waylandbill: but it doesnt show any option
<ubuntu> I have had previous linux boot cd's that could do this automatically
<dell190_> every time i try do download packages it says they are broken
<waylandbill> dhq: sounds like it isn't loaded. you may have to add the driver to xorg.conf
<dhq> waylandbill: how
<Jucato> dell190_: then there's a deeper problem than the codecs
<dell190_> do you know how to fix it?
<Admiral_Chicago> dell190_: what does the output tell you?
<Jucato> dell190_: can you try using apt-get to install it?
<waylandbill> dhq: give me a moment
<Jucato> then use pastebin to tell us the errors
<Jucato> !pastebin | dell190_
<ubotu> dell190_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dhq> waylandbill: ok
<Admiral_Chicago> AFk
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: please turn off your public /away message. lol :P
* Jucato couldn't help it... P
<ubuntu> ummm anyone know how to read a compaq diagnostics partition?
<Dr_willis> why is it every 10 min. my wife has some idiotic thing for me to do...
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubuntu> this is realy an acer
<aotuser> hi...
<ubuntu> and I find this odd
<Dr_willis> but she cant come up with them all at the same time.....  its constantly.. NOW do thie.. 20 min later... do this... 5 min later.. now this...
<Jucato> Dr_willis: because you have a wife :)
<aotuser> how are you!!? people!!
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  shes smoking 2 packs a day.. so... who knows how much longer that will last.
<Jucato> roflmao
<ubuntu> besides I'd like to know what is in there
<dell190_> in adept it just says under "requested" it says (BREAK) install
<Dr_willis> heh.. well my 'freespire alpha experiment' has shown 2 things.. #1 - freespire sort of sucks.. and #2 the bootsplas stuff  by default REALLY sucks - since i cent even see the error messages thats causing freespire in vmware to lock up
<Dr_willis> never seen vmware lock up befor like that.
<Dr_willis> click on the vmware machine. and the numlock/capslocl/scrolllock keys start flashing
<Jucato> dell190_: I said "please use apt-get"
<waylandbill> dhq: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9462/
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: you made me :( ...
<dell190_> how do i use that ???
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: aw... :(
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: did it say i was AFK or was it just me saying that
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: you were just saying that. I think
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't want that broadcasted on thore channels
<Jucato> <Admiral_Chicago> AFk
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i wrote that in case people were looking for help
<Admiral_Chicago> okay good. brb
<Jucato> dell190_: sudo apt-get install <name of package>
<firemonkeyballz> um ok... I guess Im being ignored
<dhq> waylandbill: any luck
<waylandbill> dhq: look up. I pastebin'd the synaptics driver section from my xorg.conf
<dhq> can you repaste it i had a reboot so i dint recieve it
<dell190_> how do i use that pastebin thingy???
<waylandbill> dhq: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9462/
<eilker> upgrade from dapper to edgy ,kUbuntu started displaying text messeages very  SMALL  during startup and shutdown. any help pls ?
<bonbonthejon> !pastebin | dell190_
<ubotu> dell190_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eilker> *after upgrading from dapper to edgy ,kubuntu started displaying text messeages very  SMALL  during startup and shutdown. any help pls ?
<dhq> waylandbill: this same thing is happening to me   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/29418
<nosrednaekim> is it too small to read wilker?
<firemonkeyballz> eeek kde is saying that my volume is a floppy
<firemonkeyballz> wrong!
<eilker> nosrednaekim: yess
<nosrednaekim> hmmm...I don't know, edgy doesn't even have text for me
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all
<firemonkeyballz> last I checked there was a pdf
<eilker> nosrednaekim: let me solve your problem :)
<nosrednaekim> haha.... its not a problem...I don't mind
<lparry> Hey guys I am having problems with sudden slowdowns with Kubuntu + using native bcm_43xx driver crashes randomly in a set time
<eilker> nosrednaekim: /boot/grub/menu.lst  ou remove any mention of quiet from the file. You should get the messages again next time you boot.
<eilker> nosrednaekim: /boot/grub/menu.lst   *you remove any mention of quiet from the file. You should get the messages again next time you boot.
<nosrednaekim> oh I know how to do it....I just don't like the text
<eilker> interesting :)
<eilker> i want normal size texts
<nosrednaekim> is there a font size setting?
<dell190_> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9464/
<eilker> i couldnt see
<eilker> nosrednaekim: i still search
<firemonkeyballz> arg!
<waylandbill> nosrednaekim: change the resolution with the vga switch.
<firemonkeyballz> no dice
<nosrednaekim> me?
<firemonkeyballz> I cant mount a fat32 volume
<nosrednaekim> why?
<eilker> waylandbill>: may be me :) where to change ?
<firemonkeyballz> kde pops up and sais its a floppy
<Jucato> dell190_: can you pastebin the contents of your sources.list file in /etc/apt/ ?
<dell190_> 1 min
<eilker> waylandbill>: "change the resolution with the vga switch" what do you mean ? 1024x768 at themoment
<waylandbill> eilker: sounds like you already did.
<firemonkeyballz> and it wasnt mounted in the first
<firemonkeyballz> so wtf
<eilker> waylandbill>: but vga=791 at menu.lst file is it normal ?
<waylandbill> eilker: yes. that's a reasonable setting
<firemonkeyballz> is there some permissions set on the live cd that im not aware of ?
<eilker> waylandbill>: so why texts are very small :D
<ackbahr> Hi all! Does someone know globulatio2?
<waylandbill> eilker: yes. the text would be small with that setting.
<dell190_> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9468/
<eilker> waylandbill>: it was readable when i was at dapper, how can make it bigger ?
<Jucato> eilker: I don't think that can be set easily. it has to do w/ the USplash (Ubuntu Bootsplash) theme
<Jucato> dell190_: wow! you have everything except universe and multiverse disabled...
<bomber> just installed edgy... hoping to get tv card working but no such luck
<eilker> is it my problem ? or all people text status are so small during start up ?
<Jucato> eilker: all of us
<dell190_> i just installed it.....
<Jucato> dell190_: based on the pastebin numbering, uncomment lines 2, 9, 30, 34, and 37
<eilker> jucato: good to know :)
<firemonkeyballz> wel crap my pants you all are rude...
<Hasrat_In_Office> huh?
<firemonkeyballz> been asking questions
<firemonkeyballz> and no answer
<Jucato> firemonkeyballz: if no one has answered you, it just means that no one here knows the answer
<Hasrat_In_Office> the answer of your question is no monkeyballz
<dell190_> how di i uncomment?
<Hasrat_In_Office> it's 12:04 PM in NYC and i'm at work
<firemonkeyballz> well why cant I mount a fat32 volume in live cd mode
<Jucato> dell190_: remove the '#' at the beginning of the line
<Jucato> dell190_: uncomment = enable (in Adept)
<Hasrat_In_Office> which live CD?
<firemonkeyballz> kubuntu
<firemonkeyballz> think I may have figured it out
<firemonkeyballz> hdb vs hda
<Hasrat_In_Office> my ubuntu liveCD can even mount NTFS partition automatically. i don't have to use the command line to mount it
<firemonkeyballz> duh
<firemonkeyballz> smaks head
<firemonkeyballz> yea well for some odd reasion
<Hasrat_In_Office> firemonkey open GParted and choose the drive you want to mount
<firemonkeyballz> it wont on two of my machines
<Jucato> dell190_: like how you enabled the universe repository. you probably used Adept. just right-click and select Enable
<Hasrat_In_Office> is there any error message you see when trying to mount it?
<firemonkeyballz> just saying it wasnt in my fstab
<Jucato> Hasrat_In_Office: Kubuntu Live CD doesn't have GParted. QtParted only
<Jucato> !repositories | dell190_
<ubotu> dell190_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> dell190_: you can follow that guide.
* Jucato is about to sleep really soon
<Hasrat_In_Office> jucato
<Jucato> yes?
<firemonkeyballz> now for the moment of truth
<firemonkeyballz> wipes head
<Hasrat_In_Office> for example i wanna download and install gyachi enhanced (which is not listed in any of the repositories). now how do i make sure it's not gonna crash my distro?
<Hasrat_In_Office> it's recommended that users don't install any software that's not included in Ubuntu's repositories
<Jucato> yes. so if you want to install something outside the repositories, you should at least know the risks involved
<Jucato> that being said, most outside packages are fine
<Hasrat_In_Office> i need gyachi enhanced to use it as a perfect replacement of Windows's yahoo messenger
<Hasrat_In_Office> is frostwire (limewire's alternative) okay?
<Jucato> if and only if the packages depend on the same versions installed already
<Jucato> !frostwire | Hasrat_In_Office
<ubotu> Hasrat_In_Office: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Jucato> there's even a howto :)
<firemonkeyballz> geez now I know I realy cant
<Hasrat_In_Office> so you think its's safe?
<Hasrat_In_Office> oh
<Jucato> frostwire? yeah
<firemonkeyballz> they didnt put /fat_files in the dev directory
<Hasrat_In_Office> so, official ubuntu developers made that how-to for frostwire
<Hasrat_In_Office> thanks man :)
<Jucato> not sure about gyachi/gyache...
<Jucato> Hasrat_In_Office: er no... everything in help.ubuntu.com/community is user/community made docs
<firemonkeyballz> and your not allowed
<Jucato> Hasrat_In_Office: official docs are in help.ubuntu.com
<firemonkeyballz> due to permissions
<Hasrat_In_Office> oh ok
<firemonkeyballz> hell I dont even know if I am on root access on the live cd
<firemonkeyballz> tho it seems not
<waylandbill> firemonkeyballz: you are 'ubuntu' unless you sudo, then you are root
<firemonkeyballz> yea I did that
<firemonkeyballz> and it even said no
<CVirus> firemonkeyballz: what did you do ?
<CVirus> exactly
<firemonkeyballz> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ mkdir /fat_files
<waylandbill> you can "sudo mkdir /fat_files"
<CVirus> firemonkeyballz: the user ubuntu has the authority to create files or directories in his home directory only /home/ubuntu
<firemonkeyballz> figured
<firemonkeyballz> so how would I go about logining in to root via live cd?
<waylandbill> sudo -s
<nosrednaekim> you can do " sudo passwd root"
<nosrednaekim>  and then "su and the password"
<waylandbill> that will give a root shell until you exit it
<Sagacious> Um - ok. Kubuntu rebooted in command line mode. Any way to make it revert to original settings or undo what it just did?
<firemonkeyballz> something screwed in your config file
<Sagacious> Is it repairable?
<waylandbill> Sagacious: /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell what went wrong.
<cotyrothery> Daskreech
<firemonkeyballz> yey im in root
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Hello
<cotyrothery> are you there
<cotyrothery> hey
<firemonkeyballz> no pw
<cotyrothery> i spent yesterday 12 hours working on getting this running
<cotyrothery> can you beleive that
<nosrednaekim> is it working now?
<cotyrothery> daskreech are you on here like all the time
<DaSkreech> >_>
<firemonkeyballz> oh geez the fstab has an error
<DaSkreech> <_<
<DaSkreech> Umm
<cotyrothery> 0-_0
<DaSkreech> >_M
<firemonkeyballz> and its not my fault
<cotyrothery> so i guess you are
<cotyrothery> LOL
<firemonkeyballz> because its on line one
<firemonkeyballz> dum de dum dum dumb
<cotyrothery> You must be addicted to helping people then daskreech
<Sagacious> waylandbill I get permission denied error
<EvilIdler> What do I need to support the backlight on my bZerk keyboard?
<firemonkeyballz> uhhh why would mount give an error for a blank line?
<cotyrothery> Well i guess today is another day for me to try and get kubuntu working on my computer
<firemonkeyballz> well for all I know there could be non printable chars
<waylandbill> Sagacious: trying to view that file? hmm. look at it as root.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Wanna help? :)
<firemonkeyballz> I am viewing it
<firemonkeyballz> im in root
<nosrednaekim> cotytrothery, what is your problem?
* Jucato is about to sleep, so that would be "no"
<cotyrothery> I install kubuntu then my computer restarts and tells me i have no operating system
<firemonkeyballz> geez some people take me as a noob... buh the soon learn I pick up fast
<firemonkeyballz> they
<nosrednaekim> can you boot windows on the same computer?
<firemonkeyballz> geez sleep is in definate order
<cotyrothery> ys
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> windows boots just fine
<firemonkeyballz> well drive is mounted
<nosrednaekim> does it give you a menu of what to boot?
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<cotyrothery> no
<firemonkeyballz> just got to see whats on it
<firemonkeyballz> before I wipe
<firemonkeyballz> heh
<cotyrothery> I have two disk
<cotyrothery> one is 30 GB
<cotyrothery> the other is 15GB
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: His grub is messed up
<slyfox> Can someone pelase help me fix this http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7663/firefox1jp5.jpg
<Sagacious> waylandbill - Same error as root too
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: thats what I figure, maybe a reinstall?
<cotyrothery> So i need to reinstall
<cotyrothery> ok
<nosrednaekim> have you tried reinstalling yet?
<cotyrothery> no
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. do that
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> Well then i need to boot into live cd
<cotyrothery> i know
<cotyrothery> im not respecting this channel
<Hasrat_In_Office> slyfox associate your desired program with the protocol/file you're trying to open
<cotyrothery> by being on windows
<cotyrothery> im sorry
<nosrednaekim> haha thats fine
<cotyrothery> ok shutting down
<Hasrat_In_Office> lol
<Hasrat_In_Office> cotyrothery right now i'm on windows XP
<frojnd> where can I change the language of open office?
<cotyrothery> lol
<Sagacious> I'm on Windows Vista
<cotyrothery> im about to be disconnected
<Sagacious> Trying to fix Kubuntu which has randomly messed up
<cotyrothery> computer is shuting down
<DaSkreech> Sagacious. Welcome to sanity :)
<cotyrothery> getting in my last words
<Hasrat_In_Office> cotyrothery but....you see my other nick Hasrat_USA? that's on Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft with a fully functional and ultra-fast Beryl up and kicking ass :)
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: A live CD normally works best for that
<Sagacious> Can it restore drivers?
<firemonkeyballz> yes!! finally know what acer has put on that 4gb partition
<ciberparque__> where can i change the language of open office?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... recovery
<Sagacious> Is it any particular place?
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: Live CDs can do near anything :)
<firemonkeyballz> and model number information
<firemonkeyballz> among other things
<DaSkreech> ciberparque_: Options ?
<firemonkeyballz> so if I wanted to.... I could change the model number information just to fook with microsoft
<firemonkeyballz> since they intend to sell out their consumers
<Sagacious> I have the Edgy Eft live CD, what's the method to recover lol
<firemonkeyballz> u know if acer wanted this to be secret
<firemonkeyballz> they shouldnt have used fat32
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: What's the problem?
<Sagacious> System keeps booting in command line mode
<DaSkreech> Hi BluesKaj
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: You broke X?
<Sagacious> Quite possibly?
* Sagacious doesn't know what X is lol
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: Log on to here in command line mode
<DaSkreech> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, does this video player load in your browser ...FF won't load this site , altho i'v turned scripts back on etc , also have the newest flash player plugin
<firemonkeyballz> its the graphical API
<firemonkeyballz> and whats known as the thing that runs x is the gui
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, http://www.fastcompany.com/video/player.html
<firemonkeyballz> aka kde or gnome
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: fairly inaccurate but conveys the thought
<firemonkeyballz> well isnt x windows a application interface?
<firemonkeyballz> just seems that way
<EvilIdler> X is a display server with a lowlevel API. On top of that, you write stuff that makes it easy to make GUIs, like Gnome (Gtk+), KDE (Qt) and so on
<firemonkeyballz> ok so im a quarter right
<EvilIdler> Right enough for most purposes :)
<firemonkeyballz> just havent had the right teachers
<firemonkeyballz> if you think about it I spent last semester learning vim when I could have been learning linux
<firemonkeyballz> completely fustrating
* Sagacious waits for Kubuntu to react to the flashy white underscore on a black screen
<firemonkeyballz> and now im stuck in a C++ class with a teacher whom claims to be only learning t
<cotyrothery> is it normall to get excited everytime I start kubuntu
<EvilIdler> OK, I figured out setting backlights. Is there a program that does the opposite of xset to read the status of a LED?
<firemonkeyballz> and he is the director of the department
<firemonkeyballz> apparently
<nosrednaekim> cotyrothery: yeppers
<cotyrothery> LOL
<cotyrothery> good
<cotyrothery> so should start the install
<firemonkeyballz> so I've had to learn every bit and byte on my own accord
<cotyrothery> Should i start the install\
<firemonkeyballz> least for the missing pices
<Sagacious> sudo restart was ineffective DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Go to it
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> the install?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: What did it do?
<cotyrothery> ok it is starting
<Sagacious> Kinda did something, made the splash appear, then I got a black screen with flashing type cursor
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Well if you'd like a better understanding We can walk you through it
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: what did you type?
<Sagacious> On the black screen?
<Sagacious> Nothing...
<EvilIdler> Where do the X programmers hang out? The hardcore hippies, that is, not the wimpy toolkit users :)
<cotyrothery> lol
<cotyrothery> lol
<BluesKaj> ok , who has a a browser that'll open this player ?  http://www.fastcompany.com/video/player.html
<cotyrothery> Would i be considered wimpy sense i am just now learing c++
<EvilIdler> Wimpy is choosing the easy way ;
<cotyrothery> ok and what is the easy way
<Sagacious> DaSkreech I kinda restarted the system - nothing changed.
<dell190> i camt remember that dude's name that was helpin me.... but if your still here  THANKX ALOT !!!!
<frojnd> again: how can I set my open office into my home languge?
<Jucato> dell190: got libxine-extracodecs installed?
<cotyrothery> because i have not found an easy way with c++
<EvilIdler> Easy is relative, of course :)
<cotyrothery> alright
<cotyrothery> do you programe
<firemonkeyballz> daskreech im just happy that google pops up with more walkthroughs
<dell190> they are downloading now :D
<slyfox> Hasrat_In_Office:  "associate your desired program with the protocol/file you're trying to open"  you mena via firefox file type association? When I go there I cannot add a new one, only delete old
<Sagacious> I started to learn C++ recently. My first real language.
<EvilIdler> Yeah
<cotyrothery> cool
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: so You are on the command line now?
<Sagacious> DaSkreech Yes
<cotyrothery> well i am planning on learing a buntch of langauges
<firemonkeyballz> since 2000 it was a sob just to read some of the manuals
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: still loading
<cotyrothery> I want them all
<bonbonthejon> cotyrothery: nano and gcc scare my classmates with Visual Studio
<cotyrothery> ??
<BluesKaj> cotyrothery, if your worried about not knowing code to run kubuntu , don't worry about it. I know nothing of code lingo and kubuntu works just fine for me , most of the time :)
<EvilIdler> Learn the shell well, perhaps pick up Python or Ruby or some such, and C++ is always useful
<Sagacious> Visual C++ Is fun. Til the compiler asplodes.
<firemonkeyballz> uhh so you can only mount one fat32 drive at a time?
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* Sagacious is waiting for more lessons on Kdevelop.
<DaSkreech> frojnd: Tools -> Options -> Language
<cotyrothery> I use dev c++
<Jucato> before I go to sleep...
<bonbonthejon> Jucato: :)
<tro> i compiled/installed my own kernel and now i get no boot-up information. the screen is just blank until X starts. I don't have splash or quiet in grub. any ideas?
<cotyrothery> kubuntu comes with a c++ programde
<BluesKaj> yeah DaSkreech , it loads forever . Itdoesn't work in Konq or Opers either , only in FF in windows and IE
<tro> alt+f1 doesn't work
<BluesKaj> Opera
<firemonkeyballz> how would I go about mounting multiple fat32 volumes?
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: can you grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bonbonthejon> cotyrothery: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<cotyrothery> ok
<fdoving> !fat | firemonkeyballz
<ubotu> firemonkeyballz: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Nope as many as you have inodes
<DaSkreech> Night Jucato
<Jucato> night!
<dell190> jucato:  is that the only package i need to play MP3 with amarok?
<tro> is there a kernel config option that enables start-up messages on tty0 or whatever?
<Jucato> dell190: yes
<bonbonthejon> nicght Jucato
<Sagacious> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<dell190> NIGHT JUCATO !!!!!
<Sagacious> (EE) No devices detected
<firemonkeyballz> thanx ubot
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: sounds like you broke X :)
<firemonkeyballz> saves me everytime
<Sagacious> Awesome fun
<xst> Does anyone know a way to view google calendars on the KDE desktop? Either through superkaramba or some other application?
<frojnd> <DaSkreech> frojnd: Tools -> Options -> Language I done that but I can only change local language and than I restarted and nothing happed..
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fdoving> tro, yeah, the 'splash' argument.
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: try ^^^ that URL
<Sagacious> Ok.
<tro> fdoving: you mean in grub? i thought that was supposed to load the usplash theme, which i don't want
<cotyrothery> it takes forever for the install to load
<tro> i just need a basic terminal with all the boot messages
<fdoving> tro, yeah in grub. it's for the usplash theme, so.. that won't help you. do you use the 'silent' argument in grub?
<DaSkreech> tro: take out splash from your grub ilne
<DaSkreech> fdoving: I think it's quiet
<fdoving> DaSkreech: you're right.
<fdoving> tro, i mean 'quiet' not silent.
<tro> DaSkreech, fdoving: i took out both
<tro> quiet and splash are both out
<fdoving> tro,then it should spew out loads of messages.
<tro> it used to work with the ubuntu kernel, so that's why i'm wondering if it's a kernel config thing
<tro> 'cause all the info is still in /var/log/kern.log
<fdoving> i haven't compiled a kernel in years.. don't know what the configs look like these days.
<tro> so it's saved, but not printed to the terminal
<DaSkreech> tro:Ever considered you are on the wrong terminal?
<tro> DaSkreech: i went through all of them
<cotyrothery> it is taking forever
<DaSkreech> I think that they turned up on F8 for me
<cotyrothery> getting the install to load
<firemonkeyballz> k I guess its safe
<firemonkeyballz> nothing left to do
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: How far has it reached?
<tro> DaSkreech: tried F8 - another black screen
<bonbonthejon> cotyrothery: try using the alternative install cd, I have had problems with the live cd
<Flosoft> hey
<bonbonthejon> hi
<Flosoft> I am running feisty, and I have some problems with KMail / Kontact
<Flosoft> It doesn't show my IMAP4 folder contents
<Flosoft> it simply stalls at the page: Retrieving Folder Contents
<DaSkreech> Flosoft: #ubuntu+1
<Flosoft> thx
<cotyrothery> It has not loaded the install box
<firemonkeyballz> ummm how do you exit the second comand line aka >
<cotyrothery> my computer is starting to freeze up on me
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Alt+Space -> I -> Press <enter>
<bonbonthejon> cotyrothery: download the alt. install cd, and try that, it should work
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Ctrl=c normally works
<cotyrothery> it just loaded
<firemonkeyballz> was doing cntrl z
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Ahh not good :)
<firemonkeyballz> whao
<firemonkeyballz> crashed konker
<firemonkeyballz> media viewer
<firemonkeyballz> heh
<firemonkeyballz> oopsie
<Sagacious> Anyone know the shortcut to go back a command window when in command mode?
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: huh?
<Sagacious> Alt + F3 either made a new command window or cleared the previous one lol
<manuel_> hola, una pregunta de novato, que repositorio son necesarios tener activados para tener los programas normales?
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: Oh F[1-9] +Alt
<DaSkreech> !es | manuel_
<bonbonthejon> !es | manuel_
<ubotu> manuel_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<manuel_> y donde estoy?
<Defdef> Hello, I am installing Kubuntu and am at the livecd installation, and livecd will not allow me to use *any* mice (i have tried 4, usb and ps2) and though I can navigate around with arrows and tab, it will not allow me to use enter to progress. any suggestions?
<DaSkreech> Defdef: Space bar?
<Defdef> LOL, wow, your right, thank you.
<coreymon77> Defdef: your mouse should work
<Defdef> i swore i had tried that
<coreymon77> Defdef: if its not qworking in a livecd
<Defdef> coretmon77: I know it should, it doesnt, none of my mice will work at all.
<coreymon77> Defdef: it may not work in the real install
<coreymon77> Defdef: what mice?
<DaSkreech> USB
<Defdef> i have tried two seperate usb microsoft opticals, a dell usb optical, a logitech usb optical
<Defdef> then tried each of them with ps2 adapters
<coreymon77> Defdef: now that is rediculous
<slyfox> WHere is Calendar located ? the aplciaiton launcher ?
<coreymon77> Defdef: i have a logitech usb optical
<Defdef> ya ive been plugging away at this all night last night
<coreymon77> Defdef: there is something wrong
<Sagacious> Horrah
<coreymon77> Defdef: something is wrong with hardware detection
<Defdef> ya i would agree!
<coreymon77> Defdef: have you tried having the logitech mouse plugged in when you first boot?
<Sagacious> DaSkreech X auto-reconfig worked a charm
<DaSkreech> slyfox: click the time in kicker
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: Booya!
<Defdef> coreymon77: yes, i have tried that with all the mice
<Sagacious> Ok now I'm starting to like Linux more
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Fairly certain he didn't boot up without a mouse :)
<cotyrothery> sorry my computer just is lagging
<cotyrothery> like crazy
<Defdef> coreymon77: i should mention that last night for almost one whole hour the mouse DID in fact work. then just stopped working. i have since then tried the mouse swap dance
<coreymon77> Defdef: okay then, did you download the cd or is it one of the shipped ones
<firemonkeyballz> oops
<firemonkeyballz> umm never do umount -a
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<Defdef> coreymon77: downloaded. i have checked the cd, as well as tried using ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<cotyrothery> so if i disappear it is because my computer froze
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: that's ok I'm here all the time!!!! :-D
<firemonkeyballz> I unmonted the console
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<firemonkeyballz> geez
<coreymon77> Defdef: oaky then, edgy or dapper live?
<Defdef> coreymon77: edgy
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: You need more ram :)
<coreymon77> Defdef: odd, have you installed yet?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: rm ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/*
<coreymon77> Defdef: i mean real install
<DaSkreech> Should help speed you up
<Sagacious> My 1GB is really wasted on Kubuntu lol
<Defdef> coreymon77: i am in the process of installing right now, previous installations have frozen at random points (i am blaming a bad dvd drive which i have now removed)
<Defdef> coreymon77: going through it with keyboard right now
<cotyrothery> what
<slyfox> DaSkreech: and then what?
<cotyrothery> ya i need way more ram
<coreymon77> Defdef: okay then, maybe its just the cd
<coreymon77> Defdef: oh, heres an idea
<Defdef> coreymon77: thats sure what i am hoping. i am *brand new* to linux, and to be honest after a full 24 hours of trying to get it installed im not terribly impressed, but the alure of something new and exciting has kept me interested
<coreymon77> Defdef: when you plug in the logitech optical one
<DaSkreech> slyfox: Sorry?
<eilker> how to create 3d wallpaper ? after it will be skydome
<eilker> so sorry wrong channel :)
<coreymon77> Defdef: does it light up on the bottom, like it usually does
<slyfox> DaSkreech: you said "click the time in kicker"  and then what ?
<DaSkreech> slyfox: the calendar doesn't come up?
<Defdef> coreymon77: as a matter of fact, only the dell, and logitech mice light up. the two different microsoft mice do not. however, neither of the mice that light up respond to anyhting.
<firemonkeyballz> umm you know that diagnostic part... I could hide stuff in it
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: the alternate install may be better if you have such little RAM
<coreymon77> Defdef: but the logitech mouse does light up, the red opical light goes on correct?
<firemonkeyballz> and windows wouldnt see it
<Defdef>  coreymon77: yes
<coreymon77> Defdef: okay, that is very good
<coreymon77> Defdef: and btw, having these little mishaps and problems is part of what makes linux so fun
<Defdef>  coreymon77: (and yes i have tried silly things like a mouse pad)
<coreymon77> Defdef: dont get discouraged, this happens many times to everyone
<coreymon77> Defdef: including me
* Dr_willis walks in.
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: You can't find your mouse?
* Sagacious is liking Kubuntu's ability to remember what I was doing when I logged off last time...
<firemonkeyballz> hell im a half noob to linux
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: not that, but i have had my own problems
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: many of them
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: It'll piss you off at some point in time
<Defdef>  coreymon77: haha, well, i work in IT support, so 8 hours of this every day just to come home is daunting, but i am dealing ok. i am still very interested in getting it working
<DaSkreech> Sagacious: It is Kool though
<Dr_willis> Just had to move a washer/dryer combo for the sister inlaw.. and of course.. she didnet bother to make sure it fit in the spot it was suppsoed to go in.. *women!*   Heh heh.
* Sagacious watches laptop spack over Hibernating
<Dr_willis> Computers are good at making people mad.
<coreymon77> Defdef: linux's advantages way overpower its occasional problems
<firemonkeyballz> umm do I need to download ATI drivers before I install?
<Sagacious> Well, I love Firefox 's ability to restore when it crashes...
<archangel_> shalom folks
<coreymon77> Defdef: if the logitech mouse lights up, that is a very good sign
<stephan> hey
<Sagacious> So my desktop and OS doing the same is relatively teh same.
<Dr_willis> firemonkeyballz,  read the !ati factoid
<Dr_willis> firemonkeyballz,  in short.. No.
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Defdef>  coreymon77:i am certainly hoping for that, i am really interested in using it. and yes, i agree about the lighting up, hoping it will work once i get the OS installed
<coreymon77> Defdef: have the logitech mouse plugged in when you boot up after the install
<stephan> i have kubuntu 6.10
<coreymon77> Defdef: that should work
<DaSkreech> !ati | firemonkeyballz
<ubotu> firemonkeyballz: please see above
<Defdef>  coreymon77: ok
<stephan> and i want to add the w32codec
<archangel_> question   ...    my dvds play up to teblue rating screen. then stops
<Sagacious> The sad thing about Kubuntu Hibernation, is it would be quicker to shutdown and restart >.<
<coreymon77> Defdef: and also, you said you work in IT support, right? so this should be normal for you
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<DaSkreech> !w2codecs | stephan
<archangel_> it wont go to the menue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w2codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> I always get them from the severas repos
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Doesn't mean you want to come home to it
<Defdef> haha, it is, thats part of the problem. 8-10 hours a day is PLENTY!
<firemonkeyballz> !part
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about part - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firemonkeyballz> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<stephan> thx Dr_willis en DaSkreech
<coreymon77> Defdef: just done give up
<Defdef> coreymon77: but im plugging away at it
<firemonkeyballz> !partitioning for ubuntu
<Defdef> coreymon77: i am stubborn in my desire for new toys
* DaSkreech points Defdef to a PS3 :)
<coreymon77> Defdef: also, its worth it
<coreymon77> Defdef: to get away form the evil that is windoze, id do anything
<archangel_> why is that?
<firemonkeyballz> Micrloof sais I spy a file
<coreymon77> Defdef: anyways, i have to go back to class now
<coreymon77> Defdef: good luck
<firemonkeyballz> that I dont like
<stephan> is Dennis "Seveas" Kaarsemaker dutch?
<Defdef> coreymon77: haha, well one of my biggest concerns (and reasons for thinking about going back to windows) is i am a large gamer
<firemonkeyballz> or I spy a user I dont like
<coreymon77> Defdef: dont worry
<slyfox> How do I make it so that when I opne a .ics calendar file it asks me to add it to my calendar? Because at the moment the only thing that happens is Korganizer opens and shows me my to do list. ?
<Defdef> coreymon77:  ok see ya corey, thanks for the help
<coreymon77> Defdef: wine, crossover, vmware and cedega are your friends for that
<coreymon77> Defdef: and you can always dual boot
<Defdef> coreymon77:  true
<coreymon77> Defdef: well cya
<coreymon77> Defdef: good luck
<BluesKaj> Defdef, buy a gaming console ! :)
<Defdef> coreymon77:  bye!
<Defdef> blueskaj: i have a wii and love it
<BluesKaj> pcs are for computer users
<Defdef> blueskaj: and just beefed up my main gaming pc, this linux box is just for fun
<dell190> FINALLY EVERYTHING IS WORKING !!!!
<Defdef> blueskaj:command and conquer 3 baby!
<BluesKaj> games...bah humbug ! :)
<Defdef> blueskaj: oh man! your missin out. pc games > everything
<Dr_willis> Games = for the weak.
<Dr_willis> irc = better then games.
<firemonkeyballz> defdef Im moving to linux because of what mickeysoft decided to do
<Sagacious> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hatta> games rule
<BluesKaj> I do outdoor sports
<hatta> especially nethack
<firemonkeyballz> I dont think they are going to limit it to vista
<Dr_willis> I bought a pc game the other day.. it wouldent even run.. due to the cd-copy protection.
<firemonkeyballz> particularlly becasue there have been strange updates that only add files
<Defdef> dr_willis: haha ya, you can thank the RIAA for that
<BluesKaj> well ,i used to til i got old and my knee started acting up, but i still go outside in the fresh air etc
<stephan> E: could not find w32codecs
<Defdef> dr_willis: just makes the art of piracy a little trickier for people like me
<firemonkeyballz> Dr_willis
<firemonkeyballz> what company made it?
<firemonkeyballz> or rather what kind of copy protection?
* DaSkreech hugs Granpa BluesKaj :)
<DaSkreech> !codecs | stephan
<ubotu> stephan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hasrat_In_Office> okay i'm confused and want to ask a question. If I am able to run Beryl, which is a composite manager, then is it running on XGL? my video card is nvidia geforce 7300 LE 256 MB ultrabuffer
<firemonkeyballz> because it may be easy to remove
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_In_Office: Possibly you could have it on AIGLX
<Dr_willis> firemonkeyballz,  no idea.. i went to gamecopyworld.com and found a no cd crack. :)
<stephan> thx
<firemonkeyballz> what game?
<Dr_willis> firemonkeyballz,  and now the game loads instantly - instead of trying lame cd protection.
<Dr_willis> Psyconauts
<Dr_willis> or somthing like that. was $6 in the bargin bin.
<firemonkeyballz> oh geez Ive seen that on torrent
<Hasrat_In_Office> DaSkreech okay but as far as i can remember, i never had to seperately install either AIGLX or XGL or anything to run Beryl.
<eilker> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Defdef> lol
<mayer_> any1 know of a solution to get lifechat zx-6000 headset work under linux?
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_In_Office: Probably AIGLX then
<Defdef> man, everyone do yourselves a favor....this month, the 26th, go buy command and conquer 3. so good.
<Hasrat_In_Office> how could XGL or AGLX got into the system without letting me know?
<firemonkeyballz> im not into war strats
<firemonkeyballz> sorry
<Dr_willis> firemonkeyballz,  what cant you find on torrents. :)  heh
<Hasrat_In_Office> how was i able to run Beryl withoout installing XGL/AGLX first?
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_In_Office: It's an extenstion to X. it's pertty easy
<firemonkeyballz> tru
<firemonkeyballz> just saying someone ripped it
<Dr_willis> firemonkeyballz,  fact is i legally bought the game.. and had to 'illeagly' do somthing so i could play it. :)
<Defdef> dr_willis: where do you get your torrens? i use piratebay
<Hasrat_In_Office> i'm gonna type out the commands i used to install beryl hold on
<Dr_willis> firemonkeyballz,  of course the game wont run under wine/cedega either.
<Dr_willis> Defdef,  'torrentpond' :)
<DaSkreech> !coc | Defdef
<ubotu> Defdef: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<DaSkreech> !coc | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Dr_willis: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Dr_willis> I did legally buy the game. :)
<firemonkeyballz> so you legally own it
<Dr_willis> and im sharing several linux iso torrents.. legally.
<DaSkreech> Then you don't need to mention torrents caleld Piratebay :)
<firemonkeyballz> you can legally make backups
<Dr_willis> i dident mention it. :)
<Defdef> dr_willis: did i break a rule?
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Not on Torrents you can't :)
<Dr_willis> Defdef,  aparently - heh heh..
<DaSkreech> Defdef: Piracy is not discussed here
<DaSkreech> We don't endorse it or support it
<DaSkreech> We will opensource it :)
<Defdef> dr_willis:i thought if you legally owned a copy of the game, you can have as many copies as you like?
<firemonkeyballz> daskreech im not talking about piracy
<Dr_willis> I have noticed that many disrto makers rely on torrents to disrtibute their isos.. and edgad.. that sucks when they ONLY  have them on torrents.
<Hasrat_In_Office> sudo apt-get install beryl emerald emerald-themes
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: I know it's just cerating an invinting area for it. Just want everyone to be aware of the COC
<firemonkeyballz> defdef techically depends on the licence agreement
<Hasrat_In_Office> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<provolik> Is there someone which uses vice (c64 emulator) for ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: bandwith is expensive
<Dr_willis> provolik,  all the time.
<DaSkreech> Defdef: Some games don't allow you to make any copies. Though most laws will allow you the leeway of one
<Dr_willis> provolik,  you proberly will have better luck using the source code to compile the latest. and you do need to get the 'rom' packages for it to work. if using the apt packages
<provolik> Uhm
<firemonkeyballz> provolik only used windows vice
<provolik> It's working
<Dr_willis> The fact the games say 'you cant make a backup copy' is  in violation of some other laws... and this gets int o a VERY interesting legal argument..   of course..
<provolik> but I cannot configure as I want
<provolik> I need some advice
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: true and IANAL
<Dr_willis> provolik,  ok..
<provolik> for example: I want to see a full screen view
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  yep.. we were having a large discussion of this at work the other day. :) amazing the things the "RIAA" and MPAA come up with..
<provolik> is it possible?
<Dr_willis> provolik,  not sure.. may be a feature in the newer versions.
<Dr_willis> provolik,  theres like 2 menus one on right click, one on left click
<provolik> yes I know
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: I do know that EULA's break the law but you agreeing to the breach of law then arguing that you should at least keep the spoils garnered by that breach is tenuous at best
<Dr_willis> provolik,  and the newer versions have some gtk patch's for a slightly better interface.
<Hasrat_In_Office> DaSkreech so do you think when i typed sudo apt-get install beryl etc etc the XGL or AGXL thingy was automatically installed?
<provolik> ok
<provolik> maybe I think I will download the newee version
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech, so its ok if i break the law if you sign a waver lettting me say..err.. murder you.. :)
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_In_Office: Good guess :)
<firemonkeyballz> umm do you agree when  you bypass the continue button?
<BluesKaj> RIAA can see the end of it's influence and validity ...it's drowning but doesn't feel the water :)
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  heh heh-- but WE dont want to get this argument going...
<dell190> anyone know where i can get a program that will rip audio CD's and make them MP3???
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Yeah but you then can't get anythign I left you in my will
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i just want your dog!
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: haha that just goes to show you don't know my dog :)
<provolik> I have already 1.20
<Dr_willis> I got a Pomerianian thats a regular beast!
<DaSkreech> Mine has put three people in hospital
<alberto> hi
<DaSkreech>  one for twoo weeks
<alberto> where in konqueror is autostart?? I cant find it
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<cotyrothery> sorry about that my computer froze
<cotyrothery> are you still there
<firemonkeyballz> Ive noticed most eulas are centric on that checkbox that sais I read this and agree... what if you bypass it? say by enabling a button
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: yup
<Hasrat_In_Office> he can also put you in hospital too DaSkreech. so be aware. just because you treat your dog like your slave and made him/her obey you doesn't necessarily mean someday he/she won't change his/her mind and go against your rules and tyranny
<cotyrothery> i have like 128 mb of ram
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: honestly. turn off loggin in Konversation
<DaSkreech> It'll flood you
<cotyrothery> what
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_In_Office: He loves me :)
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Settings _> configure - > Logging _> Turn it off
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> what will it do
<DaSkreech> Turn off loggin
<firemonkeyballz> you wont recieve teh login and log off messages
<cotyrothery> were are settings
<DaSkreech> it is dumping into your RAM and making it run slower
<cotyrothery> oh
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: at the top of Konversation
<cotyrothery> ok
<firemonkeyballz> yey finally found adept
<Hasrat_In_Office> duh! it's true that it's bad that konversation has got logging enabled by default
<Hasrat_In_Office> i thought it was dumping the IRC texts into a .txt file, not the RAM
<firemonkeyballz> does it matter if your running from ram?
<cotyrothery> i cant find it
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_In_Office: He's on a Live Cd
<Hasrat_In_Office> oh shiiiate :P
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_In_Office: at ext file IS RAM
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Do you see the settings menu at the top of Konversation?
<cotyrothery> yes
<cotyrothery> there are four diffrent configures
<cotyrothery> in settings
<DaSkreech> settings ->Configure Konversation _> logging
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> ok i did it
<DaSkreech> disable it
<firemonkeyballz> anyone use the OCR program?
<Hasrat_In_Office> optical character recognition?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: That should delay your demise
<Soufle> hi
<cotyrothery> ok
<firemonkeyballz> cuz hp never did give us a decent copy
<cotyrothery> well i have only 128 mb of ram LOL
<cotyrothery> crapy computer
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: rm ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/*
<cotyrothery> in konsole?
<Hasrat_In_Office> no i don't. but once upon a time i needed to convert some texts from a book into electronic files and i think i paid someone to do that and he in fact used OCR
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: get some more if you can :)
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: No
<cotyrothery> I am going to buy a new computer
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Ok listen to me before you act :)
<cotyrothery> i have 20 dollors saved up
<cotyrothery> ok
<firemonkeyballz> well my
<firemonkeyballz> Idea
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: press alt+ctrl + f1 and it will bring you to a terminal
<firemonkeyballz> is to get some decent voice fonts
<cotyrothery> alright
<DaSkreech>  press alt+ctrl+F7 tp get back here
<alberto> why  GO - AUTOSTART is not in konqueror ?
<firemonkeyballz> and convert my books into mp3s
<Hasrat_In_Office> i'm gonna buy that famous hand-cranked 100 dollar laptop with linux built into it :)
<DaSkreech> alberto: They took out the Go menu
<mayer_> since there seems to be no solution to get lifechat zx-6000 work in linux, any1 got a good tip on a great headset with mic?
<Dr_willis> mayer_,  you are refering to a USB mic/headset?
<mayer_> Dr_willis: yes
<archangel_> I info on two things playing DVDs again and fixing the way my printer prints (print twards the bottom left corner)
<archangel_> (need info, I mean)
<alberto> DaSkreech: Why? :)
<Dr_willis> archangel_,  dvds used to work and now they dont?
<DaSkreech> alberto: Good question. I guess it made life simpler
<archangel_> yeah, they won go past the rating screen
<alberto> sure?
<alberto> I needed to go to autostart and put /home/name/.kde/autostart
<alberto> with GO is easier...
<alberto> :)
<archangel_> weird
<Dr_willis> archangel_,  what you playign them with?
<archangel_> fantastic 4
<Dr_willis> not what DISK.. what program. :)
<Dr_willis> try vlc, xine, mplayer, ect..
<archangel_> lol, kaffine and totem
<archangel_> totem needs plug ins, so that was easy
<dell190> i need a CD Ripper that will convert into MP3 files... any ideas????
<archangel_> but kaffine has played them before (not this particular disk though) and no wont
<rolando> any1 here has tried feisty fawn?
<rolando> dell190: k3b
<dell190> i thought that was for burning
<alberto> If I install knetworkmanager you recommend me to took out lines from /etc/network/interfaces?
<livingdaylight> is it 192.169.1.1
<archangel_> dell190: kaudio Creator
<livingdaylight> ?
<dell190> archangel: i tried that and i kept gettin errors
<archangel_> hmmm
<archangel_> did you try ripping as ogg files and then convert to mp3?
<DaSkreech> archangel_: Bad!!
<Dr_willis> I like the 'grip' for my ripping needs..
<dell190> i just tried ripping as MP3...
<archangel_> DaSkreech: really?
<DaSkreech> convert from Losyy to worse quality lossy?
<DaSkreech> lossy
<Dr_willis> as a side note - i saw an artical the toehr day where the 'riaa - sort of said.. "We are not sure that converting your cd's to mp3's actually fall under 'fair use' "   (but i lost the url ) :(
<archangel_> yeah, good point I guess
<dell190> where do i get the grip program???
<archangel_> but when your ripping Barry manalow, does it really matter?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: When the Internation trade commision says that I'll care
<DaSkreech> !grip
<ubotu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<bmgs> how can i change task bar colors (active, over ..)
<firemonkeyballz> umm what is the best configuration for a linux partition?
<bmgs> kde
<Dr_willis> firemonkeyballz,  depends on youyr needs.
<Dr_willis> work time for me. byee
<firemonkeyballz> umm 1 security
<firemonkeyballz> 2 ease of use
<archangel_> bye
<hagabaka> everyone needs those
<firemonkeyballz> and im installing it to the second half of my drive
<archangel_> can anyone give me some idea on my dvd play DISability?
<jose__> holaaa
<jose__> desde cadiz con quien hablo?
<firemonkeyballz> actually what I realy need dr_willis is how big should my swap be?
<firemonkeyballz> if Im on a 35.07 gig partition
<fdoving> firemonkeyballz: usually twice the size of your RAM.
<firemonkeyballz> 2 gigs?
<firemonkeyballz> crap
<fdoving> you can do with less. 1G is enought i guess.
<jose__> hola algun
<unholyskorn> sup people
<jose__> alguna mujer espaola?
<fdoving> !es | jose__
<ubotu> jose__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Hasrat_In_Office> sup unholy aka ubuntu
<unholyskorn> hi hasrat! :)
<firemonkeyballz> espanol?
<firemonkeyballz> what da
<firemonkeyballz> and this bot sais its not too smart
<archangel_> whats the command to see how big your swap is?
<fdoving> archangel_: free.
<firemonkeyballz> archangel parted could do it
<archangel_> ahhh yeah
<archangel_> I think I over did it
<firemonkeyballz> so 1 gig swap is safe for a 1gig of ram
<fdoving> firemonkeyballz: yeah.
<archangel_> I have 1 gig of ram and a 3 gig swap
<cotyrothery> ok that did not go so well
<firemonkeyballz> this wont change anything if I upgrade my ram?
<cotyrothery> what happened
<fdoving> archangel_: but you don't ever use that.
<cotyrothery> DaSkreech are you there :)
<archangel_> yeah
<fdoving> firemonkeyballz: no, i can't think of anything that would require more than 1G swap.
<cotyrothery> DaSkreech are you there
<firemonkeyballz> windows
<firemonkeyballz> ....
<archangel_> hehe
<fdoving> if you ever find that your swap space is full, get more ram.
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Live CD?
<cotyrothery> ya im on live cde
<cotyrothery> cd
<hatta>  anything that requires 1gig + physical memory of ram
<cotyrothery> what happened
<cotyrothery> i got a black screen
<cotyrothery> when i did that
<cotyrothery> then had to shut down
<hatta> I tried to write a png graph of the entire gene ontology project data
<firemonkeyballz> hatta I doubt any rendering progz in linux would
<fdoving> if mem+1Gswap is filled you have a memleak somewhere.
<hatta> graphviz needed more than a couple gigs for that
<cotyrothery> so what do i do
<firemonkeyballz> fdoving think im going to atleast use a 1gig and 512mb as a swp
<firemonkeyballz> just in case
<cotyrothery> I dont know how i can even run kubuntu
<cotyrothery> i only have 128 mb of ram
<cotyrothery> I cant run ubuntu though
<firemonkeyballz> umm maybe damn small linux is for you?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Turn off Konversation Logging :)
<cotyrothery> i did
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: I told you to wait on me :) You ran off
<hatta> 128 isn't *that* bad
<archangel_> if I have another HD, can I just hook it up and let will register like windows does?
<miltos> i want to change the ugly default cursror of X11...and i can't, any help?
<cotyrothery> lol
<cotyrothery> 128 is horrible
<cotyrothery> let me see you use it
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: You press Alt+ctrl+F1 to get to a terminal
<cotyrothery> ya
<hatta> I wouldn't use kde with it
<cotyrothery> it scared me
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Alt+Ctrl+F7 to get back here
<frojnd> where can I find quotation in writer?
<firemonkeyballz> technically you can run DSL (damn small linux) in that space
<cotyrothery> What would you use
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: try it now :)
<hatta> but fluxbox will work just fine with 128
<cotyrothery> why
<cotyrothery> do you want me to hit alt+ctrl+f7
<DaSkreech> Alt+Ctrl+F1 Then ALt+Ctrl+F7
<cotyrothery> so what happens once im at the black screen
<cotyrothery> how will i get back
<cotyrothery> without shutting down
<firemonkeyballz> what else do I need to do to pre install
<firemonkeyballz> such as the other things than swap
<cotyrothery> DaSkreech: What do i do once im at the black screen? and how do i get back with out having to shut down?
<firemonkeyballz> cuz I dont know much about the volume formats availabe
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Alt+Ctrl+F7 gets you back here
<cotyrothery> ok
<cotyrothery> alright so you want me to go to it now
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Yes
<cotyrothery> and do what
<rolando> how stable would you say feisty fawn is?
<rolando> final release should be in just over a month
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: rm ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/*
<cotyrothery> alright
<leafw> did anyone overcame the sleep/resume issues on a thinkpad T60 ?
<DaSkreech> rolando: Run the latest Herd and you tell us
<rolando> DaSkreech: thats what im thinking about
<rolando> i think ill give it a shot
<DaSkreech> rolando: I meant the LIve CD :)
<rolando> oh
<rolando> yea that would be safer
<DaSkreech> rolando:  :-D
<premier_> hello, my printer isnt working.  The print jobs window says the a file I tried to print is "processesing".  Ive been able to print before, but yesterday is suddenly stopped working
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Let me know when you are back
<cotyrothery> im back
<cotyrothery> it said permision denied
<firemonkeyballz> how should I format this second part? not sure what file system to use
<miltos> i want to change the ugly default cursror of X11...and i can't, any help?
<firemonkeyballz> mitos at boot?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Ok forget it then
<fdoving> miltos: find 'mouse' somewhere in system settings.
<cotyrothery> what was it
<DaSkreech> alt+space -> I -> <enter>
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: I was dumping the logs you have already
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> ok im starting up the install
<firemonkeyballz> come on I wanna preformat the drive before install with qt parted
<firemonkeyballz> buh I dont know what file system to use
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: use ext3
<firemonkeyballz> how secure is it?
<nixternal> just as secure as everything else
<nixternal> :)
<firemonkeyballz> lol tru
<cotyrothery> is there anything you want me to do at the install start up
<firemonkeyballz> kinda think of it.. since mac os 10 is part unix does this mean we will be seeing viruses float around our systems?
<nixternal> well mac os x has been part bsd for years, haven't seen anything yet
<firemonkeyballz> curious are there any virus scanners ?
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: yes, there are
<cotyrothery> DaSkreech : What do you want me to do at the install start up
<firemonkeyballz> any good ones?
<philip> hello just finish installing kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> KApersky I believe makes one
<firemonkeyballz> sorry
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Go through it.
<premier_> philip: half the battle
<cotyrothery> ok
<nixternal> firemonkeyballz: no virus scanner is good :)  clamav is what is available for Linux
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: let me know if it comes to a point you get stuck
<cotyrothery> alright
<nixternal> it scans your emails to make sure you don't infect Windows users really
<premier_> firemonkeyballz: you shouldnt ever need a virus scanner unless your running a server or something
<cotyrothery> with linux you dont get viruses right
<cotyrothery> becuase most of them are for windows
<cotyrothery> is this true
<nixternal> cotyrothery: they are there, but it is up to you to run sudo run_virus :)
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: That's a safe assumption but not 100% true
<premier_> cotyrothery: yeah, only recently did they start making them for macs
<philip> why do xandros OS have anti virus scanner?
<cotyrothery> oh
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: if you don't get one tell us and we'll call a newspaper
<philip> i tried their 30days trial
<cotyrothery> I hate people that make viruses
<firemonkeyballz> yes buh technically... every os will eventually see one virus in its age
<nixternal> philip: the scanner, scans your OUTGOING mail for viruses
<philip> ok
<Hasrat_In_Office> ubuntu has anti-virus too
<nixternal> I have a ton of worms in my inbox that I get across the mailing lists. I could forward those to Windows users and ruin their day :)
<lipe> i need to mount a partition that contains the windows ... how can i make it, please ?!
<cotyrothery> why do people make viruses in the first place
<Hasrat_In_Office> philip their developers were paranoid
<premier_> most linux viruses exsist to prove that you can make a virus for linux, and the security holes are patched almost immediately
<cotyrothery> oh
<philip> Hasrat_In_Office lol
<cotyrothery> well that is nice to know
<nixternal> premier_: true++
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: challenge
<cotyrothery> huuu
<Hasrat_In_Office> cotyrothery to try out in real life the power of their coding skills
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: and more recently money
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g | lipe
<firemonkeyballz> yea I know why microsoft usually scratches their heads
<ubotu> lipe: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<cotyrothery> oh
<cotyrothery> well they suck
<premier_> does anybody use print in linux?   I cant get my printer to work... its just not responding-
<cotyrothery> and i hate everything about them
<firemonkeyballz> cuz you have to go line by line to find the darn bug
<Hasrat_In_Office> cotyrothery no they dont
<cotyrothery> yes they do
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: I know of two virii that existed in the wild
<tro> DaSkreech: wrt that black screen at start-up thing. there was a kernel config option for that
<miltos> fdowing, the mouse settings doensn't set the kde mouse as the default X11 cursor!, any other help?
<cotyrothery> who here once a virus
<cotyrothery> no one
<cotyrothery> so people who makes them suck
<firemonkeyballz> daskreech I had a copy of the virii toolkit at onepoint... just one problem... I had a severe ethical delema
<Carollo> Hi, i need some program like DDC Control, but it has to work with LG 1900J :/ any ideas?
<firemonkeyballz> couldnt do it
<cotyrothery> all they do is screw up your computer
<firemonkeyballz> not all
<firemonkeyballz> latest is called a rootkit
<firemonkeyballz> think  you know what that means since you've been here long enough
<Hasrat_In_Office> cotyrothery tell me how norton, mcafee and other large anti-virus companies survive! because of hackers who write viruses for Windows platform, these companies are able to hire programmers to write anti-virus apps, sell em to dumb customers and ride shiny cars from home to work and vice versa in sillicon valley, california
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: One of them infected the machine found other machines that had the same flaw infected them then fixed the hole so nothign else could exploit it :)
<premier_> oh, yeah, rootkits.  They'd do things like allow a remote website to install software under the users node
<philip> Hasrat_In_Office you have a point
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: So you really wanted to catch that virus :)
<premier_> Hasrat_In_Office: Dont hate on the anti-virus people.  If people use windows, there's going to be virii. And if theres virii, theres nothing wrong with writing software to fix it
<cotyrothery> well  i still dont like them
<firemonkeyballz> if anyof you need a copy of shmoo.iso lemme kno
<premier_> The real problem is people using windows
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> why would i wnat a virus
<cotyrothery> lol
<cotyrothery> yep
<premier_> shmoo.iso?
<cotyrothery> i hate window
<cotyrothery> s
<cotyrothery> with all my heart
<firemonkeyballz> hacker convention... and group whom made it
<firemonkeyballz> contains tools
<BluesKaj> Hasrat_In_Office, some ppl claim (conspiracy theorists) that Norton etc write some of the viruses to keep themselves in business :)
<cotyrothery> What good is windows when you have linux
<firemonkeyballz> and tor
<firemonkeyballz> basically its used for anon
<premier_> BluesKaj: didnt they right a linux virus to try to market anti-virus to linux?
<Hasrat_In_Office> i'm not hating the anti-virus people. I admit the programmers/hackers who work for Symantec are seriously highly skilled because as soon as a new virus comes out, they find it out somehow and either release a patch for it or integrate the patch into their regular signature updates
<BluesKaj> premier_, dunno, never heard that one
<premier_> they didnt release it, they just wanted to prove they could
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_In_Office: How do you know they didn't release it ? ;-)
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<DaSkreech> premier_: Yes they did
<cotyrothery> who here likes windows
<firemonkeyballz> tru most rootkits hide in windows
* DaSkreech raises his hand
<premier_> cotyrothery: me! (jk lol)
<firemonkeyballz> and oh so verry well
<DaSkreech>  It allws me to know when the SUN has gone away and I can break out eh java :)
<cotyrothery> Well i hat WINDOWS
<cotyrothery> hate
<premier_> DaSkreech: there a-making thats open-source now! yea!
<declan> hi, is anyone able to help with simplymepis here?
<firemonkeyballz> oh speaking of wich sun did make a personal computer that you had no controll over in the 90's
<cotyrothery> and there overly priced software
<premier_> declan: I used it for a while
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: oh wait you mean the Operating System? Yeah I hate that
<firemonkeyballz> operated like a dumb terminal
<premier_> declan: honestly I think kubuntu is better, or ubuntu.
<Hasrat_In_Office> it might also be possible, DaSkreech and premier_, that they themselves, with some additional assistance from MS, wrote some malicious scripts, advertised it in media as harmful and went on selling their apps touting that their apps would destroy the scripts in question. However, you do realize that if they really did anything like that, they would have had to do it with extreme caution
<DaSkreech>  Windows are cool though. And sometimes The Doors
<cotyrothery> lol
<firemonkeyballz> not talking about solaris
<cotyrothery> well microsoft
<cotyrothery> i hate microsoft
<firemonkeyballz> and solaris is linux
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_In_Office: Not really :)
<cotyrothery> ubuntu is the best linux out
<declan> premier: im trying out 6.5, its based on kubuntu now so should be very similar. having a problem with a wifi card that is supposed to be working out of box!
<premier_> firemonkeyballz: solaris is unix, linux is unix, solaris is not linux
<DaSkreech> Naw I have no beef with Microsoft as a technical company. They are pretty good in terms of vision and striving to reach there
<DaSkreech>  Business practices suck though
<cotyrothery> Software price sux
<premier_> declan, can you tell me more?
<firemonkeyballz> daskreech they sold us out!!
<DaSkreech> premier_: linux is NOT UNIX
<nysosym> is there a kde alternative for inkscape?
<cotyrothery> I dont want to spend 100 dollors on software
<firemonkeyballz> dude I hate their buisness practices
<DaSkreech> nysosym: The KDE guys use Inkscape to make the KDE icons :)
<Hasrat_In_Office> gnu = gnu's not unix
<declan> premier_: sure, thanks. I have a dlink dwl-g510 pci card. when i try iwconfig in terminal it lists no wifi cads
<premier_> DaSkreech: alright, technically no, but it is... what do they call it... a unix derivative
<cotyrothery> does windows lose money to linux
<BluesKaj> and BSD is NOT LINUX ! :)
<DaSkreech> premier_: It's UNIX like
<cotyrothery> or because of linux
<premier_> declan: can you do lspci?
<firemonkeyballz> if microsoft could have their way... they would be a political power
<Hasrat_In_Office> cotyrothery yes, a lot of money
<DaSkreech> BSD IS UNIX
<DaSkreech> Wow that feels like shouting  :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<cotyrothery> funny
<cotyrothery> i hope they go broke
<Hasrat_In_Office> cotyrothery they have already started to lose money
<nysosym> DaSkreech: sure, but i wan't gnome files on my kde machine
<cotyrothery> that is great
<cotyrothery> are they tryiing to stop it
<DaSkreech> nysosym: I guess you mean you don't
<cotyrothery> so they can get money back
<declan> premier_: lists as network controller, RALink RT2561/RT61 Rev B
<Hasrat_In_Office> with kde and beryl, i wouldn't want to spend a single dime on vista
<DaSkreech> nysosym: ask in #kde what the closest thing is
<cotyrothery> I love kde
<premier_> Hasrat_In_Office: are we sure that people arent just buying macs, or not buying new computers at all?
<cotyrothery> i cant wait for it to be my main os
<DaSkreech> nysosym: Oh tell me what they say
<unholyskorn> i got vista ultimate
<unholyskorn> lol
<cotyrothery> it sucks
<premier_> unholy is right
<cotyrothery> it has all sorts of problems
<philip> i hate mac you need to buy the mac os and computers grrrrr
<qex> hi
<premier_> unholyskorn: can you tell us what you think?
<qex> anyone good at C?
<Alpha_Cluster> guys MS bashing to #kubuntu-offtopic
<cotyrothery> the dumb install still has not loaded
<unholyskorn> its ok
<unholyskorn> looks nice, runs ok
<unholyskorn> its just xp with a newer look and some new features
<BluesKaj> I see PC World magazine touting the wonders of the Vista Aero eye candy system ... the editorials are also saying that it's a fait accompli , so we'd better get used to Vista, cuz it's gonna rule whether we like it or not.
<premier_> declan, I know you have to do lsmod and look to see if there is a driver for you wireless card, but after that I cant help you. Im fairly new myself
<Hasrat_In_Office> truly speaking, if MS sends me a free copy of windows Vista with latest hardware and video cards to test their Aero thingy, i would decline the offer since 1. i don't have time for Vista for numerous reasons (it would take me a whole day to describe the bugs found after vista's official release) 2. speaking of 3d accelerated desktop, Beryl/Compwiz kicks arse and it would take MS some more 20 years of research and an
<Hasrat_In_Office> lmao Aero Eye candy system
<unholyskorn> i cant even get beryl to work
<declan> premier_: no problem thanks. So is ralink my card or the driver it thinks is for my card?
<premier_> unholyskorn: 3 new features?
<unholyskorn> yah a couple
<firemonkeyballz> so its just the ext3 and swap?
<cotyrothery> Well when i get kubuntu working i will be in heaven
<premier_> declan: should be the card itself.  I dont know what lsmod would return if anything
<Hasrat_In_Office> nobody is bashing MS. everyone is just telling the utmost truth
<cotyrothery> no more slowness
<declan> premier_: thanks mate. appreciate it.
<firemonkeyballz> so its just the ext3 and swap?
<Alpha_Cluster> Hasrat_In_Office: i know but it doesn;t belong in the support channel
<BluesKaj> dunno i tried A Vista RC back in nov ...it din't recognize most of my hardware and my pc is less than a yr old
<Hasrat_In_Office> by the way can i ask an important question to any operator in this room, if they are awake? i see that some people/IP Addresses have been banned. what did they actually do to get banned?
<Hasrat_In_Office> alpha oh okay then :P
<cotyrothery> i guess flood
<qex> anyone got c?
<Hasrat_In_Office> no it can't be flood
<qex> sorry
<qex> anyone good at c++?
<premier_> yeah, I noticed at a best buy on a good, new laptop that vista said it was using 50% of the system resources with nothing running but the os... Im currently using 1% of processor and 10% of ram, with several programs running
<Alpha_Cluster> Its just annoyhing when i come in here and see floods of MS stuff insead of support stuff
<cotyrothery> flooding will get you banned
<Alpha_Cluster> qex: like what type of C++ stuff?
<firemonkeyballz> qex like GCC?
<unholyskorn> yah my vista runs fine
<nysosym> DaSkreech: the alternative is........................... inkscape ^^
<Hasrat_In_Office> g++ forever! :)
<Alpha_Cluster> firemonkeyballz: it woulg be g++
<unholyskorn> and my comp is rated 4.5 outta 5.9 on the rank
<BluesKaj> Alpha_Cluster, well , got a question ?
<firemonkeyballz> did say C also
<Hasrat_In_Office> so alpha are you an op?
<Alpha_Cluster> lol no
<firemonkeyballz> qex if you have ubuntu you have all the tools you need
<Hasrat_In_Office> oh ok
<premier_> guys maybe we should move to offtopic
<firemonkeyballz> just look it up
<Alpha_Cluster> qex: you need to install build-essentials
<firemonkeyballz> technically no
<firemonkeyballz> I thought the were there
<Alpha_Cluster> g++ is not installed by default
<firemonkeyballz> what about the C shell
<Hasrat_In_Office> g++ is installed by default in edgy
<DaSkreech> nysosym: Ha ha :) yeah that's what I thought
<Alpha_Cluster> no g++ is part of the build-essentials package
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: How far has it reached?
<cotyrothery> when is the dumb install box going to come up
<bonbonthejon> how do I restart kicker
<cotyrothery> no were
<cotyrothery> the install box has not come up
<premier_> bonbonthejon: alt-f2 and type kicker
<cotyrothery> so i have not started
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, any firm date in April for the Fiesty release ?
<bonbonthejon> premier_: its running now, I want to restart it, there is a dcop command
<DaSkreech> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<gioacchino> hello
<premier_> bonbonthejon: no clue
<qex> alpha_cluster -> this is the problem with me c project
<qex> line 7: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<qex>  line 7: `char *randstr(int);
<philip> what's the difference between edgy and fiesty?
<DaSkreech> There is the schedule
<gioacchino> I have a question
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: that's worrying
<gioacchino> how to use sudo on a sh script ?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: are you sure you don't want to try a alternate install?
<qex> line 7: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<qex> line 7: `char *randstr(int);
<BluesKaj> April has 30 days...i wonder which day , that's all
<cotyrothery> what is the alternate install
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery:  a new CD
<Alpha_Cluster> qex: wait you are using a pointer like a function...
<cotyrothery> So i need to use another cd
<gioacchino> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<firemonkeyballz> buh when its public it would beta right?
<BluesKaj> ahh, April 19th , then i'll wait til 21st or 22nd to install off the net
<cotyrothery> Should i use another CD
<cotyrothery> is that what your saying
<manu_> peewee
<qex> Alpha_Cluster -> Im not so good at c or english speak so please explain what you mean? :) can you change the code to me so it works or what do you mean?
<firemonkeyballz> ummm do I need to turn off lilo so windows can boot?
<unholyskorn> do i have to restart linux and crap when i install updates and stuff?
<Alpha_Cluster> qex: how are you using randstr? cause you have it set as a pointer and are using it as a function at the same time.
<Admiral_Chicago> unholyskorn: of course no
<Alpha_Cluster> qex: i would try and help more but i have to goto class.
<cotyrothery> daskreech are you there
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: yes
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: You have a burner?
<cotyrothery> no
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: :-( How much for a stick of RAM?
<cotyrothery> what
<iamsam9895> I know that guy!
<cotyrothery> i dont knwo i think 20 to 40 dollors
<iamsam9895> You frequent the pspvault.com forums, don't you?
<jim__> does anyone know of a good resource to learn command line programming
<cotyrothery> ya
<cotyrothery> im him
<iamsam9895> Yes, I know.
<iamsam9895> Hence your name.
<cotyrothery> you go to psp-vault
<cotyrothery> lol
<iamsam9895> Yeah.
<cotyrothery> you cought me
<iamsam9895> So I did.
<maelcum_> jim__ :gogle for "bash tutorial" and read more than one
<cotyrothery> getting hlep
<maelcum_> *google
<cotyrothery> i never get help
<cotyrothery> im the one always helping
<iamsam9895> My ati card doesn't work with kubuntu.
<iamsam9895> It's a ATiRADEON 9200
<cotyrothery> DaSkreech are you there
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Sorry someone came to the door
<iamsam9895> I keep getting a  "XFree86-DRI" missing error.
<jim__> thanks maelcum
<cotyrothery> you just disappear most of the time
<Hasrat_In_Office> is the room #ubuntu only for users with GNOME only?
<cotyrothery> oh ok
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: I'm at work coding
<cotyrothery> oh
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: how did you get this Cd?
<cotyrothery> your a coder
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_In_Office: Not really
<cotyrothery> free ship it
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Did it come with Two CDs?
<cotyrothery> i have a lot
<Hasrat_In_Office> i love downloading and burning liveCDs from the net
<firemonkeyballz> any need to lable my part?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Oh :)
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: they come in a sleeve right?
<iamsam9895> Will somebody help me get my ATiRADEON card to work with kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !ati | iamsam9895
<ubotu> iamsam9895: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> !ati | iamsam9895
<DaSkreech> I win
<iamsam9895> Thank you Skreech!
<Admiral_Chicago> :(
* Admiral_Chicago runs
<DaSkreech> Hey No head starts!!
* DaSkreech runs after the Admiral
<unholyskorn> anyone good with beryl AND ATI?
<Skuller> yea wait for me to start too
<DaSkreech> unholyskorn: ask in #ubuntu-effects
* Skuller doesnt care about DaSkreech or Admiral_Chicago....he just grabs his thermal fusion jet boosted bike n jets it
<DaSkreech> Skuller: Watch out for that...... tree
<Skuller> DaSkreech: damn...u cudda told me b4
<Hasrat_In_Office> lol
<cotyrothery> i have over 5 cd's of kubuntu
<firemonkeyballz> alright Im doing it
<firemonkeyballz> geez just so you can stop ignoring me
<firemonkeyballz> just have some reservations about fooking up my drive
<cotyrothery> so is there away to fix my problem
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Are all of them Live Cds?
<cotyrothery> i would think so
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Are they all printed with Desktop Cd ?
<firemonkeyballz> uhhh
<cotyrothery> they are what i got from kubuntu
<firemonkeyballz> cd ver I belive was a
<firemonkeyballz> 600mb iso
<firemonkeyballz> single
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: The Install still hasn't opened?
<iamsam9895> Did you check the MD5's?
<firemonkeyballz> and the DVD was 3.5
<cotyrothery> nope
<cotyrothery> it might be because im running irc
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: What's the command for the ubiquity installer?
<cotyrothery> and it is lagging my computer
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: I hope not :)
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: no idea...I rarely do installs
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<cotyrothery> I wish this night mare would end
<firemonkeyballz> cotyrothery get Damn SMall Linux
<cotyrothery> All i want is a working kubuntu os :(
<firemonkeyballz> its just as good
<cotyrothery> i cant
<firemonkeyballz> just smaller
<firemonkeyballz> why
<Skuller> hey guys how much space on my hdd does /media take?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: The alternate install would work
<cotyrothery> even if i wanted it
<firemonkeyballz> why
<cotyrothery> so i should use another disk
<cotyrothery> because i dont have a burner
<firemonkeyballz> dsl is 5mb
<firemonkeyballz> er
<firemonkeyballz> 50
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: and none of yours are a non live install
<firemonkeyballz> touch pad is sensitive in linux geez
<cotyrothery> how would they be non live
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Can you shut down syslogd
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: they have a text install
<cotyrothery> I thought they were all live cd
<firemonkeyballz> damn small linux can run in windows and boot off a thumb drive
<firemonkeyballz> and install on to the hard drive
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't think so.
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: no not all. They have the Alternate CDs
<cotyrothery> so how do i install without live cd
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: I thought the Shipit policy was to send the recipent Both versions of the CD :-(
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Or more memory.
<cotyrothery> my edubuntu installs without live cd
<cotyrothery> but it still does not work
<DaSkreech> I could sit here and tweak your LIve Cd to use less memory so that you could get a better install experience
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: no. they send Live CD.
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Ah that sucks
<firemonkeyballz> ok have a 32.96 boot drive for linux and a 2.11gb swap... install?
<cotyrothery> i start up after installing it and the same thing no operating system
<firemonkeyballz> ok have a 32.96 boot drive for linux and a 2.11gb swap... install?
<cotyrothery> it is the same with all my ubuntu cds
<cotyrothery> i install then
<cotyrothery> restart
<cotyrothery> and get a no operating system
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: You did one install for Edubeunt and one for Kubuntu?
<firemonkeyballz> am I here?
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: there isn't an option on install to use lilo is there?
<cotyrothery> yep
<Hasrat_In_Office> firemonkeyballz yes
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Sure
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: no. Grub is the default one
<firemonkeyballz> second how do you disable lilo
<Admiral_Chicago> for simplicity sake
<BluesKaj> why such a lrge swap, 1Gig is plenty
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Apparently his computer doesn't like grub
<firemonkeyballz> just covering my ass
<DaSkreech> or it won't install in the correct place
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: You have a wide ass
<BluesKaj> waay more than you need or will ever use
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<waylandbill> I join the channel and firemonkeyballz is covering his ass. What did i stumble into. :-)
<firemonkeyballz> how do I prevent the linux loader to write to the master boot
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<Skuller> waylandbill: lol...u joined rong time...
<cotyrothery> im gonig to drop this computer out of an airplan
<BluesKaj> large swap partition . waylandbill
<firemonkeyballz> !loader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skuller> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cotyrothery> if i dont get kubuntu working i may never be happyt
<BluesKaj> !bootloader
<waylandbill> probably not a bad idea when the default kernel config kills older processes when out of memory.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootloader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Ok Drama Queen :)
<firemonkeyballz> ok buh I already have installed windows
<cotyrothery> lol
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Have anyone with Fast net and a CD burner?
<cotyrothery> im a he
<firemonkeyballz> can you tell grub not to load?
<cotyrothery> no
<Hasrat_In_Office> lol
<BluesKaj> what is it with ppl having boot probs after installing Kubuntu lately ...I don't get it?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: You'd have to do more acting than that to get Drama King!
<Skuller> lol
<Hasrat_In_Office> me either blue rofl
<firemonkeyballz> Im just not ready to install yet
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Guess wedo it the painful way
<waylandbill> firemonkeyballz: running live CD?
<firemonkeyballz> Im cautious
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: started lagging yet?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<waylandbill> jump in the water's fine. :-D
<cotyrothery> oooookkkk
<cotyrothery> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i just want kubuntu to work :(
<Hasrat_In_Office> lmao it's rocket science, aint it firemonkey :P
<firemonkeyballz> wayland!
<Skuller> i was just wondering guys....are there IRC channels for help like this for mzoft os's?
<cotyrothery> it is lagging bad
<firemonkeyballz> will grub write over windows' boot loader?
<waylandbill> firemonkeyballz: just kidding. take all the time you need
<Skuller> firemonkeyballz: i dont think it will
<waylandbill> firemonkeyballz: it goes to the mbr, but will chainload windows.
<Skuller> firemonkeyballz: from the linux boot loader 'grub' u will be able to select
<Skuller> windows...from there the windows loader will come
<firemonkeyballz> ok...
<BluesKaj> windows MBR should be recognized by Grub and install it in the Grub menu
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Drama King :-P
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Ok lets do a quick clean up
<firemonkeyballz> but windows wont recognize ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: You ok with jumping back and forth between the Terminal and the GUI
<parkerw207> is this a linux distro for those windows pocket pc phones ?
<waylandbill> I had dual boot to windows for a long time. finally I ditched windows except for a remote terminal session to a windows server. If you have windows installed, don't worry about it. You'll get grub just fine.
<Skuller> firemonkeyballz: in what ways?
<parkerw207> i just bough one :p
<firemonkeyballz> in its boot menu
<Skuller> firemonkeyballz: yes
<waylandbill> firemonkeyballz: you mean "boot.ini" menu? no
<Skuller> firemonkeyballz: no
<Skuller> firemonkeyballz: sorry about that.....
<firemonkeyballz> k
<BluesKaj> waylandbill, a remote terminal session to a windows server. What is that ?
<firemonkeyballz> thanx wayland
<waylandbill> but if you have boot.ini options, they show up after selecting windows
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: same as xdmcp session. multiple desktops, but for windows.
<waylandbill> multiple desktop sessions I should say
<waylandbill> krdc is the client for it. works nice actually.
<BluesKaj> but you say you dumped windows , so connected to remote windows server from linux ?
<firemonkeyballz> so say I already installed windows and grub pops up
<DaSkreech> and now cotyrothery goes away and leaves me :)
<firemonkeyballz> what do I need to do
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: dumped it from my laptop I meant.
<firemonkeyballz> when installing
<waylandbill> so no more dual boot
<adrian_> wie komme ich in den ubuntu chat
<waylandbill> firemonkeyballz: the installer will walk you through the set up
<BluesKaj> IC , ok so you still had windows access across a LAN
<firemonkeyballz> k
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: exactly. across a lan.
<Skuller> does samba come anywhere in thtis situation?
<waylandbill> BluesKaj: I'm a man of too few words I guess. LOL!
<BluesKaj> hmm, i have a windows network setup , but i don't have the nerve to dump windows from my pc entirely , altho wife's pc is running XP
<adrian_> hallo!
<waylandbill> Skuller: for a terminal session? no.
<adrian_> how i come in the ubuntu channel
<BluesKaj> oh how do you access from the terminal, waylandbill?
<Skuller> waylandbill: so what are things that can be done with a terminal session when on LAN with windows?
<firemonkeyballz> ok in qtparted what does the active status mean
<waylandbill> Skuller, BluesKaj: you know vnc session? similar. You run using the remote's cpu and network connections. You operate as xdmcp though. Someone could use the system and you have a seperate session.
<adrian_> hallo!!!
<waylandbill> so you aren't controlling their desktop, the server gives you a seperate one
<unholyskorn> what was the kubuntu channel for beryl support etc...?
<Skuller> waylandbill: sorry i asked...i am not so tech knowledged rite now...
<waylandbill> :)
<firemonkeyballz> ok in qtparted what does the active status mean
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: That means that drive is bootable by the BIOS
<firemonkeyballz> k
<BluesKaj> sounds complicated , waylandbill ...had enuff trouble setting samba up :)
<adrian_> on all: how i come in the ubuntu channel
<DaSkreech> unholyskorn: #ubuntu-effects
<firemonkeyballz> daskeech thats why windows cant see that diag part
<waylandbill> XP pro you can have a local user and a remote user. More than that you need special windows version.
<firemonkeyballz> its above it
<Skuller> ohh
<premier_> how is linux's mactel support?
<firemonkeyballz> hrm
<BluesKaj> samba works , i'll stick with that for the time beingm :)
<adrian_> <DaSkreech> and a german ubuntu channel?
<waylandbill> I'm taking off, if you ever want to know more about it, I'd be happy to explain it more.
<BluesKaj> stuff to do ..later gents
<adrian_> <DaSkreech> hallo?
<waylandbill> take it easy everyone. weekend's here everyone have a beer. ;-)
<Skuller> waylandbill: laterz man
<firemonkeyballz> crap
<firemonkeyballz> damn qtparted
<firemonkeyballz> didnt format the boot part
<DaSkreech> adrian_: you can be in multiple channels at the same time
<DaSkreech> Bye BluesKaj
<provolik> How can I set personalized key for vice?
<cotyrothery> dumb computer froze again
<cotyrothery> so i had to shut down
<cotyrothery> and restart
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: ok
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: Turn of logging :)
<cotyrothery> yep
<firemonkeyballz> yey second pass did it
<firemonkeyballz> !!!
<firemonkeyballz> :DDDDD
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: open Kons
<DaSkreech> konsole
<cotyrothery> ok
<firemonkeyballz> is there any util to check the integ of the file systems?
<cotyrothery> it is open
<firemonkeyballz> or does qt do that?
<unholyskorn> what was that channel again?
<unholyskorn> the one for beryl support etc..
<firemonkeyballz> is there any util to check the integ of the file systems?
<firemonkeyballz> or does qt do that?
<frojnd> what ftw means??
<cotyrothery> so what do you want me to do in konsole
<abattoir> firemonkeyballz: fsck ?
<unholyskorn> what was that damn channel lol
<abattoir> !fsck | firemonkeyballz
<ubotu> firemonkeyballz: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<firemonkeyballz> ok... another thing is it normal after you created a boot volume that 1.7 gigs shows up on it?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: type ubiq and press <tab><tab>
<DaSkreech> unholyskorn: #ubuntu-effects
<DaSkreech> frojnd: For the win
<frojnd> tnx
<firemonkeyballz> skreeech?
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Yes?
<firemonkeyballz> ok... another thing is it normal after you created a boot volume that 1.7 gigs shows up on it?
<cotyrothery> ok
<spiderke> hi everybody
<firemonkeyballz> anyone?
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: What did you get?
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Sure ifi ti's mountable
<cotyrothery> omg
<cotyrothery> i just got gta
<DaSkreech> They stole your car?
<firemonkeyballz> I didnt mount it yet
<firemonkeyballz> just starting the install now
<Skuller> lol
<cotyrothery> no
<cotyrothery> i just got unpatched GTA
<cotyrothery> so i can downgrade my psp
<Skuller> ohh u mean on psp...damn...lol...liberty cities u mean?
<cotyrothery> ya
<cotyrothery> im downgrading
<firemonkeyballz> silence isnt normal
<Skuller> hmm..cool...i m big GTS:SA fan..
<firemonkeyballz> with this type of question
<Skuller> GTA*
<cotyrothery> i have to let all my psp fan buds know
<cotyrothery> so i will be back
<herk> Howdy, folks. I've got a weird problem.
<herk> Kaffiene will no longer start after working for about a month. KsCD will start and sisplay CDDB, but will never start playing.
<herk> Can anyone point me to a solution?
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: what are bugging on? :)
<firemonkeyballz> im cautious
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: #pspdev
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: I know I'm asking what you are buggin on now
<firemonkeyballz> just noticed 1.77gigs showed up after I parted
<DaSkreech> herk: First solution for any app that doesn't work is to start it from Konsole to see the errors
<herk> OK, I'll try that.
<herk> Thanx!
<DaSkreech> On the partition you parted?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: I have no idea about the details. Why is this worrying?
<Skuller> what is the partition utility for K?
<firemonkeyballz> data leaking
<firemonkeyballz> skuller qtparted
<Skuller> k thnx...
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: As in data loss Or data growth?
<firemonkeyballz> data that just appeared out of nowhere
<DaSkreech> isn't it free space?
<DaSkreech> Ohhh Lol
<DaSkreech>  I know what it is
<_Daisuke_Ido_> yep
<_Daisuke_Ido_> he's been contacted by aliens
<DaSkreech> Yeah you can get more space from a drive if you partition it
<_Daisuke_Ido_> congratulations, son
<firemonkeyballz> it use to be a windows volume
<firemonkeyballz> help any
<geert__> Go Back to Bill if you like that so muth.
<DaSkreech> geert__: Quiet
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: No. It's ok. By using smaller partitions you can allocate more inodes and get more efficent clusters and tweak more space
<DaSkreech> It's just it gets multiplied the bigger the drive gets
<geert__> oke Just anoied sorry
<Skuller> DaSkreech: why do i have like 7mb of space remainin as 'unformatted space' wich i cant utilise?
<firemonkeyballz> its a 33gb part
<DaSkreech> Skuller: Normally it's 8 Mb
<DaSkreech> You get a Free 1 MB :)
<DaSkreech> Don't waste it!!!
<Skuller> lol
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Yeah. My First hard drive Upgrade was to a 70 MB drive
<Skuller> is that the cache or sumthing?
<firemonkeyballz> this is an 80gb
<DaSkreech> Skuller: I forget the reason. It's some IDE spec thing
<firemonkeyballz> only acer stole 4 gb
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Your drive is huuuuuuge
<Skuller> DaSkreech: hmm....ok..thanx fer da info
<sinisterguy> i need some help with beagle: it won't index my akregator stories or contacts or calendars/todos
<firemonkeyballz> and parted in half after that
<DaSkreech> so resizing the clusters can easily get you a few hundred MB extra slack
<firemonkeyballz> eh
<firemonkeyballz> ...
<firemonkeyballz> dont realy care unless its a few gigs
<firemonkeyballz> ukno why Im so cautious
<firemonkeyballz> ?
<firemonkeyballz> has something to do with a ye old copy of redhat
<firemonkeyballz> think its version 5
<HaSH> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Malph> bah on stupid slow connections I say
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Thats fine
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: So what are you buggin on now? :)
<firemonkeyballz> nothin
<firemonkeyballz> just splainin my self
<firemonkeyballz> even baught a linuxmall tshrt
<firemonkeyballz> with it
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Well I'm going in about an hour so I'm just trying to get you to the point where you are ready to click install
<firemonkeyballz> 16%
<firemonkeyballz> 19%
<firemonkeyballz> ...
<firemonkeyballz> 8:08 mins
<firemonkeyballz> thikn you know whats going on
<firemonkeyballz> I'll be back in 7 mins
<herk> DaSkreech, I tried opening Kaffeine, and it will pause a second and just return to the prompt. I tried opening KsCD and it opens but isn't showing the CD. It returns the "normal" errors plus "Invalid reply from mediamanager."
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: :)
<DaSkreech> cotyrothery: gone?
<herk> When I try to start Kaffeine from the menu, it will do the bouncing-ball Kaffeine symbol, but then will just quit.
<DaSkreech> herk: try sudo kaffiene
<herk> sudo kaffeine returns nothing.
<arvid> is there a good partition app to kde?
<Skuller> arvid: qtparted?
<arvid> Skuller: I'll try it
<bonbonthejon> how well supported are the intel wireless cards
<DaSkreech> very well I think
<bonbonthejon> DaSkreech: i kknow the intel graphics cards are
<DaSkreech> Oh....
<DaSkreech> My apologies
<DaSkreech>  that's waht I read
<b0nn> Hi all, I want to install lame, but I cannot find it.  ie. I use apt-get install lame, and I get back "cannot find lame"
<firemonkeyballz> k bout to restart
<firemonkeyballz> didnt ask me crap about grub
<DaSkreech> !lame
<bonbonthejon> b0nn: use adept and search for it
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<b0nn> I have multiverse uncommented in my apt sources
<bonbonthejon> b0nn: have you done apt-get update yet
<b0nn> bonbonthejon: I ran apt-cache search and there was no listing
<firemonkeyballz> xing fingers
<b0nn> yes
<DaSkreech> b0nn: it's in multiverse
<firemonkeyballz> if you dont see me in 3 mins
<firemonkeyballz> somethings up
<b0nn> DaSkreech: b0nn> I have multiverse uncommented in my apt sources
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: Ok
<DaSkreech> b0nn: pastebin your sources please
<DaSkreech> !paste | b0nn
<ubotu> b0nn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> it's at /etc/apt/sources.list
<b0nn> rep multi /etc/apt/sources.list
<b0nn> deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<b0nn> deb-src http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<b0nn> grep
<b0nn> as Ive said twice, multiverse is uncommented in my sopurces
<DaSkreech> b0nn: those aren't the ones you need uncommentd
<DaSkreech> b0nn: that's edgy-backports
<b0nn> ah of course
<arvid> err - say that one of my friends just realized he only made his root-partition 3GB big. can you do anyting besides reinstall?
<DaSkreech> b0nn: look for a line a few lines above that that says deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<DaSkreech> arvid: resize with qtparted
<b0nn> yes and append multiverse
<DaSkreech> b0nn: Yep
<arvid> DaSkreech: kan you resize ext3? Isn't there some problems with it?
<b0nn> bloody thing :)
<DaSkreech> b0nn: You should be good after that
<crazy_penguin> good night to all
<herk> DaScreech: kaudiocreator seems to be working fine - finds tracks and rips them.
<DaSkreech> arvid: Honestly never tried :)
<arvid> DaSkreech: i don't think it's "easy" just like fat and ntfs
<nysosym> wow, the new transition when i will logout is very nice! :)
<firemonkeyballz> back
<DaSkreech> nysosym: feisty?
<nysosym> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: WideButt! :)
<firemonkeyballz> besides a bit of a diff in the part I think it worked
<DaSkreech> nysosym: Yeah very col
<slougi> hmm, anyone know why in feisty kde apps will not connect to any internet service after using the wireless assistant to connect to a network?
<slougi> more specifically, kio_http seems to break
<firemonkeyballz> and on restart the shutdown was kinda buggy
<slougi> firefox etc. work fine
<nysosym> DaSkreech: but the dialoge is a little bit ugly... :-/
<DaSkreech> nysosym: It's version 0.1
<firemonkeyballz> tho I still have work to do
<Tm_T> slougi: I think #ubuntu+1 will help more in Feisty issues.
<nysosym> DaSkreech: ahh ok :)
<slougi> Tm_T: right, thanks
<firemonkeyballz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nysosym> DaSkreech: i have installed kde 4 in feisty, how can i activate that, isn't listed in kdm :-/
<DaSkreech> nysosym: There are many steps before you will forget the Old one :)
<firemonkeyballz> I need ati 1100 xpress drivers
<DaSkreech> nysosym: If you like you can join #kubuntu-devel and tell kwwii thanks for the logout and fade and Riddell thanks for the KDE4 packages :)
<sinisterguy> i need some help, beagle isn't indexing my calendar or contact info in kde
<DaSkreech> firemonkeyballz: I think ATI just shipped a new set of drivers
<sinisterguy> or my akgregator info
<firemonkeyballz> didnt see them
<DaSkreech> sinisterguy: I think that may be a Beagle issue
<firemonkeyballz> keep getting directed towards amd
<sinisterguy> DaSkreech: i know its a beagle issue, i just need help solving it
<nysosym> DaSkreech: ahh nice i know kwwii :)
<geert__> Here Here Prase AMD
<DaSkreech> sinisterguy: ask in #ubuntu as well. They would have more beagle knowledge
<frojnd> how do I delete all the files that are in folder. I am in that folder??
<DaSkreech> We are strigi folks here :)
<frojnd> how do I delete all the files that are in folder?? I am in that folder
<DaSkreech> frojnd: Ask that again
<DaSkreech> rm *
<frojnd> tnx
<DaSkreech> It won't delete folders
<geert__> Just select all end kick
<frojnd> oops
<frojnd> there are some foldres
<frojnd> in that folder that I am in..
<DaSkreech> rm -rf ./*
<geert__> Take a jump in
<geert__> No Driver no derections
<hyper_ch> anyone uses feisty and konversation?
<geert__> Lets all leave the ship.
<frojnd> can I open .bat file?
<frojnd> with wine I can't couse it's not exe
<hyper_ch> frojnd: in konqueror browse to the .bat file, right click it and then select open with (if wine is shown) or select "run custom command" and type just "wine"
<firemonkeyballz> anyone know where I can find ati mobile x1100 drivers?
<nosrednaekim> Xpress1100?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<frojnd> hyper_ch: wine: could not load L"C:\\Program Files\\xampp\\apache_start.bat": Bad EXE format for
<nosrednaekim> use the proprietary fglrx driver
<nosrednaekim> I also have a xpress1100
<firemonkeyballz> how compatable is it?
<hyper_ch> frojnd: well, then I don't know
<nosrednaekim> very!! suspend, and decent 3d accel
<Jonty> frojnd: wait, why are you trying to run it?
<firemonkeyballz> so open gl will work?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<frojnd> am to have php
<nosrednaekim> are you on a laptop?
<hatta> why in gods name would you try to run apache under wine on linux?
<Jonty> apache runs better using the native version
<firemonkeyballz> yea acer 5100-3583
<Jonty> the windows version may even still be experimental, I haven't checked
<frojnd> Jonty..
<frojnd> how can I install apache on my kubuntu thab
<frojnd> than*
<frojnd> which packages do I need to install
<nosrednaekim> ok, got an acer 5050 here, same as yours except with a 14.1 inch screen
<Jonty> frojnd: sudo apt-get install apache?
<nosrednaekim> are you running edgy?
<hatta> frojnd, probably 'apache'
<frojnd> yes
<firemonkeyballz> nope
<hatta> apt-cache search apache
<Jonty> frojnd: then sudo apt-get install php5 or php4
<hatta> and see which one makes sense
<Jonty> ok
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: : dapper?
<firemonkeyballz> kubuntu 6.06
<firemonkeyballz> wont use edgy till its non beta
<nosrednaekim> edgy is not beta
<nosrednaekim> fiesty is beta
<nosrednaekim> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<frojnd> jointy: now that I have installed those packages
<firemonkeyballz> its said on the website its experimental
<frojnd> where is the folder to save my index.php
<frojnd> and how do I run server
<Jonty> consult the apache docs
<nosrednaekim> well.... its not, it was relaesedlast fall
<hyper_ch> firemonkeyballz: feisty is "experimental"
<firemonkeyballz> well im applying updates
<firemonkeyballz> so
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Heil
<firemonkeyballz> I may get it anyway
<herk> DaScreech: I got help on the #kaffeine channel. Fix was to issue the command: killall -KILL kaffeine
<gnomefreak> hi DaSkreech
<herk> Now it works.
<DaSkreech> herk: ash
<nosrednaekim> well... thats going to just get security updates for dapper
<nosrednaekim> nothing wrong with dapper though
<hyper_ch> frojnd: check whether apache is running:   ps aux | grep apache
<hyper_ch> frojnd: and if so, the default folder is /var/www
<frojnd> root      2673  0.0  0.4   4648  2120 pts/0    S    22:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache
<frojnd> www-data  2677  0.0  0.1   4648   960 pts/0    S    22:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache
<hyper_ch> frojnd: and you can access it by http://localhost or http://127.0.0.1
<frojnd> tnx
<frojnd> where should I save my php files
<frojnd> so If I wanna tst <?php> print 5+10; ?>
<firemonkeyballz> nosrednaekim do you have issues on shutdown?
<frojnd> test*
<nosrednaekim> no...
<hyper_ch> frojnd: in /var/www
<firemonkeyballz> system has haulted once
<frojnd> oh
<frojnd> great
<frojnd> :)
<firemonkeyballz> and recently it was displaying the shutdown sequence weird
<firemonkeyballz> as if It were trying to show text mode and grapic mode
<nosrednaekim> oh...ok
<nosrednaekim> have you installed the fglrx drivers yet?
<firemonkeyballz> will
<firemonkeyballz> waiting for the updates to finish
<nosrednaekim> yeah... they are worth it....
<firemonkeyballz> is there a kismet version for ubuntu?
<frojnd> hm
<frojnd> how do I make access rights to apache server
<frojnd> chmod +7777 apache
<frojnd> chmod +777 apache
<firemonkeyballz> that looks right
<firemonkeyballz> bottom
<firemonkeyballz> I think
<hyper_ch> frojnd: what do you want to do?
<frojnd> write to folder /var/www
<frojnd> at the moment I don't have the permission
<firemonkeyballz> heh
<firemonkeyballz> makes it pointless to use
<hyper_ch> frojnd: try to make the files was www-data.www.data
<miltos> hi ppl:-]  again
<miltos> how can i mount a cue, bin file???
<frojnd> I can write if I sudo kate index.php
<firemonkeyballz> screech if your stil around I saw in grub two entries in for windows
<frojnd> but than when I http://127.0.0.1 it askes me to save or open the file
<frojnd> :>
<firemonkeyballz> one xp and the other media center
<frojnd> brb
<firemonkeyballz> I use media center
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: its because there is a acer recovery partition
<nosrednaekim> same here
<firemonkeyballz> o
<nosrednaekim> and it looks to linux like a windows XP partition
<fdoving> frojnd: did you enable the php module in apache?
<firemonkeyballz> yea im just gald I can see whats in it
<firemonkeyballz> if u realy wanted to... Im thinking you could hide things in it
<raindog> I have created a second panel with a taskbar and a trash applet on it.  I have set it to autohide and to be tiny in size.  However, it neither hides or has reduced in size.  How can I get this working correctly.
<raindog> Never mind I found that I had to run "dcop kicker kicker restart" for some reason to get the changes to take.
<firemonkeyballz> nos have you got the keys to work?
<firemonkeyballz> on the keyboard?
<frojnd> doving: how can I enable php modul
<frojnd> fdoving*
<fdoving> frojnd: in konsole, 'sudo a2enmod php5' if you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed. or 'sudo a2enmod php4' if you have libapache2-mod-php4 installed.
<frojnd> fdoving: I onlly installed apache and php5
<firemonkeyballz> frojnd use php5
<firemonkeyballz> its backwards compatable
<fdoving> frojnd: then use the first command.
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: yes, all multimedia are working
<hyper_ch> firemonkeyballz: not 100%... there are a few things that won't work on php5 anymore
<nosrednaekim> and the email hotkey works too
<frojnd> it says that this modul is allready enabled
<firemonkeyballz> natively nos?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<firemonkeyballz> just that euro cent is a pain
<firemonkeyballz> its known to crash things
<nosrednaekim> haha know what you mena
<nosrednaekim> not crash... but it got in my way
<firemonkeyballz> actually crashed a few programs to see if it worked
<firemonkeyballz> just pressing it enough can
<nosrednaekim> hmmm...
<nosrednaekim> I think you can disble it somehow if you can get its keycode..I don't remember how though
<firemonkeyballz> well if you can do that then you can map it
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> im having trouble reading a cdr
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> dvd r
<coreymon77> i have a dvd rom drive
<coreymon77> can you guys help me
<frojnd> what else shoud I try to enable php modul
<nosrednaekim> umm.... is it a video dvd?
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> burned data dvd r
<nosrednaekim> do is it not popping up a window to mount it?
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> its not the disk
<coreymon77> the disk is fine
<coreymon77> it has been tested on other computers
<firemonkeyballz> umm nos whats the command for 64 bit dapper
<firemonkeyballz> ati
<nosrednaekim> does your drive mount cds?
<fjuarez> every configure irda think pad in kubuntu
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: the command?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: my drive is a cdrw-dvd rom combo
<firemonkeyballz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c3f28515df1775ec5e62e78fd6c0f8f54e5f9302
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: why cant i mout it
<nosrednaekim> I don;t know
<nosrednaekim> sorry
<firemonkeyballz> corey did you make it on another system?
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: i didnt make it
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: but i believe it was made on a windows computer
<firemonkeyballz> well someone formated it only for that drive
<firemonkeyballz> it was burnt in
<coreymon77> it has worked on other comptuers
<coreymon77> including a mac
<firemonkeyballz> well could be your dvd drive
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: so that doesnt make sense
<firemonkeyballz> is it - or +
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: how? its a dvd rom drive
<coreymon77> +
<firemonkeyballz> ummm and the disk is?
<coreymon77> the disk is +
<coreymon77> i dont knwo about my drive
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: hwo do i check
<firemonkeyballz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: I'm sorry..I can;t find any tutorials for 6.06 and ATI
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: that doesnt tell me if my drive is + or -
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: how do i find out
<firemonkeyballz> umm there is a utility to check what it can read
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: what utility is this
<MukiEX> I fubared the link KDE has to an application. e.g. it'll run from any terminal, but putting the same command into KDE's run box points to an executable that's no longer there. How can I fix this? Where's KDE's application-running data?
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: and how do i get this utility?
<firemonkeyballz> looking for it
<firemonkeyballz> http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/dvd-drive-info.html
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: not apt?
<firemonkeyballz> it is
<firemonkeyballz> an app
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: can i get it from apt
<xtavaresx> hello. I have a problem, installing linux-restricted-modules-generic caused my X to break. i have an nvidia card.
<firemonkeyballz> you'll need wine
<premier_> hello, im using an hp printer, and it loads some important stuff at boot, but if the printer isnt plugged in (usb) then the software isnt loaded.  Does anyone know how to load the software at run time?
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: okay, which program is it, there are many on that page
<firemonkeyballz> http://www.brothersoft.com/utilities/system_utilities/cd_and_dvd_drive_identify_31437.html
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: thats not a windows program
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: its a dos program
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: wine wont run it
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: isnt there any other
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: perhaps a linux program
<firemonkeyballz> dosbox
<firemonkeyballz> works in linux
<firemonkeyballz> infact there is one for linux
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: thats good
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: from apt?
<firemonkeyballz> maybe
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: okay, what is it called?
<hari> hi
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: and how do i get it
<nosrednaekim> hari: hi
<hari> new to kubuntu, trying to upgrade amarok using adept manager
<nosrednaekim> ok....
<hari> it shows up saying that upgrade available, but when i click to upgrade it says 'break'?
<firemonkeyballz> how does 17mb become 50?
<coreymon77> hari: that means that it will break dependencies if you upgrade
<BluesKaj> 17x2.99999=50
<firemonkeyballz> from a compresed file?
<hari> er... ? what exactly does that mean :P
<nosrednaekim> Blues: thanks alot...:-P
<BluesKaj> :)
<coreymon77> hari: programs depened on having other programs to work
<nosrednaekim> haru: it means if you upgrade, it can break other packages
<coreymon77> hari: in order for a program to work, all of its dependencies have to be there
<hari> oh ok... so esentially i want to be able to listen to mp3s etc, and default version doesn't work
<BluesKaj> sorry firemonkeyballz, i couldn't resist
<coreymon77> hari: if one or more of a programs dependencies are not met
<coreymon77> hari: that program will cease to work
<firemonkeyballz> anyway need to reboot and verify drivers
<firemonkeyballz> so I should have ATI drivers now
<hari> so checked out web which said that newest version will play them
<coreymon77> hari: which will cause other programs that depend on that program to stop working to
<firemonkeyballz> no complaints from sudo
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: and what is the linux utility called?
<nosrednaekim> good luck firemonkeyballz
<firemonkeyballz> corey dosbox?
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: dont forget me
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: oh
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: no the linux utility
<nosrednaekim> hARI: what functionality do you need out of the latest version of amarok?
<hari> um, ability to play mp3s? :)
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: the linux utility that does what that program does
<firemonkeyballz> was a umm ok I'll reboot
<hari> and streaming music from shoutcast?
<firemonkeyballz> when you figure out what your saying
<firemonkeyballz> ask
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | ari
<ubotu> ari: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | hari
<ubotu> hplease see above
<DaSkreech> What?
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | hari
<nosrednaekim> oh, thats not a problem with amarok, but instead your xine engine
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: look,i dont want to have to use a dos utility to check what my drive can read
<nosrednaekim> thank you DaSkreech
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: isnt there a linux version that i can use?
<eilker> !electronic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about electronic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> firemonkeyballz: all i want to know is what types of dvds my drive can read
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: whats the problem?
<hari> coreymon77: how do i check out xine engine problem?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Look on the front of it
<nosrednaekim> do you have multiverse repositories installed hari?
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: i just want to know what types of dvds (eg + and -) my drive can read
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Normally written on the front of the Drive
<firemonkeyballz> ummm before I do... go
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: not on mine
<firemonkeyballz> oh nm blond moment
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: who makes the drive?
<eilker> !geda
<ubotu> geda: GNU EDA -- Electronics design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060123-1 (edgy), package size 86 kB, installed size 380 kB
<DaSkreech> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hari> nosrednaekim: i think i do, i enabled 2 lines in repository manager
<hari> and downloaded updates
<nosrednaekim> ok... good
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: samsung
<nosrednaekim> search for "xine-extracodecs"
<pabst__> So, I have thhis laptop with Kubuntu 6.10 on it (Edgy), but, I can't figure out what kind of Wireless NIC or how to make it work... any quick and easy solutions?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Know the model number?
<hari> nosrednaekim: in adept?
<coreymon77> umm
<nosrednaekim> hari: yes
<jeff_> Hi
<nosrednaekim> pabst_: try "lspci"on the command line
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: i think its CDRW/DVD SM-308B
<Sanctusorium> I got a bit of a problem..
<coreymon77> !ask | Sanctusorium
<ubotu> Sanctusorium: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nosrednaekim> hari I have to go.... others here are more knowledgble than me...
<pabst__> nosrednaekim: awesome thanks, its a Broadcomm looks like BCM4318
<hari> ok thanks nosrednaekim :)
<nosrednaekim> bye
<Sanctusorium> Kubuntu seems to be reading my embedded audio instead of my PCI sound card.
<Sanctusorium> My embedded aduio chip doesnt work...
<Sanctusorium> How could I change it to my PCI Soundblaster?
<coreymon77> Sanctusorium: first type 'asoundconf list' into a konsole window
<Xanith> how can i mount my storage drive without it being in root permission only?
<Sanctusorium> ok..
<hari> i don't have xine-extracodecs, how do i install these?
<coreymon77> Sanctusorium: what does it give you
<Sanctusorium> Names of available sound cards:
<Sanctusorium> CA0106
<Sanctusorium> ICH5
<DaSkreech> !multiverse | hari
<ubotu> hari: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> !mp3| hari
<ubotu> hari: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coreymon77> Sanctusorium: okay
<coreymon77> Sanctusorium: do you know which one is which
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: anything about my drive?
<Sanctusorium> Nope...  I am guessing that ICH5 is the embedded audio though
<coreymon77> okay then
<firemonkeyballz> you kno... im still getting that disk error at boot
<coreymon77> Sanctusorium: why would that be?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Sirry what are you looking for?
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: what types of dvds it can play
<coreymon77> namely + or -
<Sanctusorium> The chip is usually refered as to "Intel something something something"  and The ICH5 starts with I...  ITs just a guess really.
<coreymon77> Sanctusorium: good point
<coreymon77> Sanctusorium: so, try this
<coreymon77> asoundconf set-default-card CA0106
<DaSkreech> http://forum.doom9.org/archive/index.php/t-97322.html coreymon77 there is a set of links here to the manuals
<Sanctusorium> Alright...  Let my try some music..
<Xanith> how can i mount my storage drive without it being in root permission only?
<firemonkeyballz> umm whats this? 03/09/2007 02:52:25 PM	fmballz-inc	kernel	[   44.922246]  hda_codec: invalid dep_range_val 0:7fff
<albert> hi, i have a problem with dvd playback, it slows down my whole pc and runs bad
<Sanctusorium> Hey
<Sanctusorium> *Yep
<Sanctusorium> Worked!
<b0ng0> Hi can anyone help me, I changed my login screen using KDM and I cant get the original back
<posingaspopular> albert: what program areyou using
<firemonkeyballz> !ati
<albert> posingaspopular: kaffeine or gxine
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sanctusorium> Thanks alot Corymon
<eilker> !science
<pabst__> Any fast and easy ways to get a Broadcomm wireless nic to work with Kubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about science - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firemonkeyballz> dont pabst
<firemonkeyballz> get your self a atheros
<Jonty> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Jonty> hmm
<b0ng0> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<albert> posingaspopular: have you any solution?
<firemonkeyballz> nos!
<firemonkeyballz> it sais its a express 200
<firemonkeyballz> not an 1100
<pabst__> firemonkeyballz: wish i could :/ its a company laptop
<firemonkeyballz> frowns on your bos
<pabst__> yeah
<pabst__> so i gotta figure it out someway or another :/
<firemonkeyballz> nos!!
<firemonkeyballz> someone ping him
<Mena> What is good a bout using Ext3 ????
<firemonkeyballz> less fragmenttaiiion
<firemonkeyballz> as I recently read
<Mena> and i am being to hate linux bec of the diffrence bettwen xp and linux in th (iso charachter)
<Mena> any answer here
<Mena> !Linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<firemonkeyballz> where is nos?
<firemonkeyballz> there any leet in here
<firemonkeyballz> need help
<Mena> what is you problem ?
#kubuntu 2007-03-10
<iamsam9895> Bah! Most of the people in #ubuntu are useless.
<iamsam9895> Anybody know why X isn't using the screen sync rates that I set in my xorg.conf?
<iamsam9895> Hello, anybody there?
<chris___> Hello?
<chris___> Anyone here?
<Tm_T> We are here if mostly silent at night.
<iamsam9895> Not really chris, I tried that.
<chris___> :/
<chris___> Is WINE in the respitories up to date?
<Tm_T> Oh boy...
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: are you still there
<Tm_T> chris___: Most of the time IIRC.
<chris___> so WINE is at the latest version when I did apt-get install wine
<chris___> since I've heard that WINE in the resp is an older version.
<Tm_T> I assume so, but no idea, you're in 6.06?
<chris___> yes.
<Tm_T> Oh boy, then you do have old version.
<chris___> :(
<chris___> is it safe to just uninstall
<chris___> and then just use the instructions on the site
<Tm_T> chris___: Should be relatively safe.
<chris___> ok thanks.
<Skuller> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Tm_T> chris___: IF there is instructions to 6.06
<firemonkeyballz> umm im installing an x1100 ati
<firemonkeyballz> and it
<chris___> there is.  thank you.
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: whats rong?
<firemonkeyballz> is showing up as 200
<nosrednaekim> thats fine
<nosrednaekim> mine does too
<firemonkeyballz> wont it underperform
<nosrednaekim> the xpress1100 is just a 200 with support for truion x2s and dualchannel memory
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: hello?
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<nosrednaekim> that had me wondering for a while too, but no
<firemonkeyballz> !bottreat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bottreat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firemonkeyballz> !botfetch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfetch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> you can't teach an old dog new tricks
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<chris___> lol
<firemonkeyballz> where u been anyway
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: how's 3d accel working?
<nosrednaekim>  hey..I have a life...:-D
<firemonkeyballz> need something to test it with
<nosrednaekim> fgl_glxgears
<chris___> wine works, thanks a lot.
<firemonkeyballz> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<firemonkeyballz> Floating point exception
<phisco> about this fglrx-drivers, do you know if there is a possiblity to get a v4l app to work?
<Xanith> does anyone know how to mount my storage hard drive without root-only permissions?
<firemonkeyballz> nos
<firemonkeyballz> ...
<firemonkeyballz> food
<firemonkeyballz> brb
<Sanne> Xanith: what kind of drive is it, what file system, and how do you mount it?
<Xanith> it's a sata 250gb hd, ext3 filesystem, and i want it to mount automatically if possible
<Sanne> Xanith: does it have an entry in /etc/fstab?
<Xanith> yea but im not sure if i did it correctly
<Sanne> Xanith: can you paste it to the pastebin?
<Xanith> sure
<greff> Is there a way to create standard looking init scripts?
<greff> It seems as thought everything in /etc/init.d/ is somewhat standard. I want to be able to create something that looks about the same. Catch my drift?
<nosrednaekim> greff: that is possible
<Xanith> Sanne: Well, I might be able to, I hit send and it's not doing anything lol
<Sanne> Xanith: do you try at paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<greff> nosrednaekim: So, how would i do that then?
<Xanith> Sanne: nope i'll do that now
<nosrednaekim> greff: I did it along time ago,I don't really remember. I'm sorry.
<Xanith> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9533/
<nosrednaekim> !init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hasrat_In_Office> time to go home people....take care you all :)
<Skuller> how can i edit my repositories using command line?
<nosrednaekim> skuller: "sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.lst"
<Skuller> thanx
<nosrednaekim> or rtaher "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst"
<Sanne> Xanith: you have defaults as third option, that means, among others "nouser", according to "man mount". I have "user" as third option, so my normal user can mount the drives.
<nosrednaekim> nano is a bit easier than vim
<Skuller> sources.lst or sources.list?
<nosrednaekim> sources.list....yes... sorry
<Xanith> ok so change that to user? and how can i get it to mount automatically on startup?
<firemonkeyballz> nos error
<firemonkeyballz> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<firemonkeyballz> Floating point exception
<xtavaresx> hello. I have a problem, installing linux-restricted-modules-generic caused my X to break. i have an nvidia card.
<Sanne> Xanith: also, according to "man fstab", you should have either "2" or "0" for the sixth field. Only the root file system should have the "1" opton.
<Sanne> Xanith: yes, tr with "user". The I'm still reading for automount. You can also check out "man mount", maybe you'll find it first ;)
<Skuller> how do i install softs with .deb or .rpm extensions?
<Skuller> which i downloaded from the net
<Sanne> Xanith: and please type my name, so I get notified by my chat client when you say something.
<Xanith> Sanne: i think it's just auto under fstab
<nosrednaekim> Skuller: only use .debs..if you must use .rpms, convert them with alien
<Xanith> Sanne: i'm gonna try that real quick
<nosrednaekim> to install a deb, right click on it and say "install"
<Sanne> Xanith: yes, I also suspect it may be "auto"
<firemonkeyballz> nos error
<DrX> hello, using Linux I am trying to access files on an XP PC with Norton Firewall and when the firewall is ON I can't access files on it over the network, I opened TCP & UDP ports 137-139 and 445 already, but still no luck.  If I shut off the firewall, I get access.   Nothing is being blocked except SSL.  Any ideas?
<Xanith> Sanne: ok i made those changes i'm going to restart and see what happens...
<Xanith> Sanne: I'll brb.
<Sanne> Xanith: wait
<firemonkeyballz> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<firemonkeyballz> Floating point exceptio
<firemonkeyballz> I have an error
<Xanith> Sanne: Yea?
<Sanne> Xanith: what di you put at the end?
<nosrednaekim> ssl, corrcet me if i'm wrong, is port 22
<firemonkeyballz> thought it was 23
<firemonkeyballz> 22 is part of ftp
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: is that what fglrx says?
<Sanne> Xanith: 0, 1 or 2?
<firemonkeyballz> that tester
<firemonkeyballz> yea
<nosrednaekim> or rather fgl_glxgears
<firemonkeyballz> fgl
<Xanith> 0 1
<nosrednaekim> 23?
<Xanith> Sanne: 0 1
<nosrednaekim> does it work though?
<Sanne> Xanith: the very last number should be either "2" = do regular fs checks at boot = do never fs checks. It should not be "1", that is only for the / file system.
<firemonkeyballz> telnet is a shell
<Xanith> ok
<Xanith> Sanne: ok i'll make that change real quick and then i'll brb
<nosrednaekim> oh right... sftp is 22,I appologize
<Sanne> Xanith: sorry, "0" = no checks
<Sanne> Xanith: ok
<firemonkeyballz> didnt run
<firemonkeyballz> stopped
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok
<nosrednaekim> did you turn off composite in your xorg?
<firemonkeyballz> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.28.8_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<xanith> Sanne: ok it seems to be mounting automatically but i still can't write to it
<xanith> Sanne: would it have to do with me making the mount point /mnt/storage?
<nosrednaekim> going there firemonkeybalz
<Sanne> xanith: that's because we#re not done ;)
<firemonkeyballz> xanith ntfs?
<DigitalOktay> HEllo
<Sanne> xanith: firstly, I guess you can just set the necessary permissions to (mnt/storage
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz:
<nosrednaekim> paste your xorg.conf into pastebin
<firemonkeyballz> oui
<xanith> Sanne: how would i do that chroot 755?
<firemonkeyballz> umm where is it?
<Sanne> xanith: sudo chmod 755
<firemonkeyballz> I looked where they said
<firemonkeyballz> started in root
<firemonkeyballz> and went etc and up
<nosrednaekim> "/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<firemonkeyballz> buh nothing ws in it
<lipe> how can i mount a ntfs partition with power to write on it ? please ?!
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. there is...there has to be something
<nosrednaekim> check again
<Sanne> xanith: if you already have files on there, you might have to give those these permissions also. If you need recursive changes, you can use: sudo chmod -R 755
<DigitalOktay> i have a question
<firemonkeyballz> doh
<firemonkeyballz> forgot
<lipe> how can i mount a ntfs partition with power to write on it ? please ?!
<firemonkeyballz> case sensitive
<firemonkeyballz> been up for 24 hours
<nosrednaekim> Digital: ask away
<Morbo> !ntfs | lipe
<ubotu> lipe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nagyv> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xanith> neither of those gave me permission to write to it
<xanith> Sanne: neither of those gave me permission to write to it
<DigitalOktay> when ist the new relase about kubuntu here
<lipe> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<nosrednaekim> fiesty? april 19
<fyrmedic> I installed kubuntu off the livecd. Is there any difference installing from .iso, better/worse?
<DigitalOktay> hmm realy
<Sanne> xanith: I think we also need to change the owner. What is the outout of"ls -l /mnt/storage"? (you can paste one line here)
<firemonkeyballz> load extmod not found
<xanith> Sanne: total 0
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: say again?
<fyrmedic> Is it better to install from ISO or LiveCD?
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: thanx
<nosrednaekim> fyrmedic: same thing I think
<DigitalOktay> ok thanks
<nosrednaekim> skuller: wait what did I do?
<Sanne> xanith: sorry, "ls -l /mnt"
<firemonkeyballz> nm
<firemonkeyballz> sleep after this
<nosrednaekim> yeah..lol
<nosrednaekim> good idea
<fyrmedic> nosrednaekim; I thought I had heard that there are some slight differences that could make a difference.  Thanks
<xanith> total 8 but everything says root root
<nosrednaekim> the live cd is just a .iso on a cd
<fyrmedic> ok thanks
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: did you pastebin it?
<Sanne> xanith: thought so. You don't have any files on /mnt/storage yet, do you?
<firemonkeyballz> firemonkeyballz@fmballz-inc:/etc/X11$ fgl_glxgears
<firemonkeyballz> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<firemonkeyballz> Floating point exception
<Sanne> xanith: please try (change "username" to the name of your user you want to be able to write to it": sudo chown username:unsername
<Minataku> Heads up, if you live near South Carolina, there's an amber alert
<nosrednaekim> no..I mean your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Minataku> http://www.weather.gov/wwamap-prd/wwatxtget.php?cwa=usa&wwa=child%20abduction%20emergency
* Sanne doesn't know what's up today with this typo madness of hers...
<firemonkeyballz> ok
<firemonkeyballz> done
<nosrednaekim> whats the link?
<Sanne> xanith: tell me when done, I still need to tell you some things about the "user" option in fstab.
<firemonkeyballz> geocities.com/douglasmck/xorg.htm
<Morbo> Using a pastebin would probably be easer, firemonkeyballz
<Morbo> !pastebin | firemonkeyballz
<ubotu> firemonkeyballz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> yeah..I can'tmake heds or tails of that in geocities... use pastebin
<jake_> guys please, anybody knows the command for adept crash?
<nosrednaekim> adpt crash?
<Sanne> !adeptfix | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jake_> thanx
<Sanne> jake_: yw :)
<jake_> guys im ubuntu user and ive installed kubuntu desktop, how do i delete the other apps from a gnome package?
<nosrednaekim> jake__ do have a limit of HD space?
<jake_> yes im coming out of space
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<nosrednaekim> I'm not sure..... try uninstalling "ubuntu-desktop"
<nosrednaekim> nless it says its going to uninstall the kernel
<jake_> nosrednaekim: but it only unstall the gnome, im not sure...
<firemonkeyballz> pastebin has an error
<jack111> can someone help me how to configure guarddog that it doesnt block certain ports, like 404 for hotmail and msn messaging, which works fine without guarddog.i dont really know how i can configure this with wireshark
<nosrednaekim> jake_: say again?
<jack111> nosrednaekim: you mean me?
<nosrednaekim> no....
<jake_> nosrednaekim: its uncheck on my adept, its uninstalled. but the apps are still there
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok...
<nosrednaekim> uninstall, metacity, rythmbox, anything gtk...
<jake_> nosrednaekim: so you think, whats the best otion?
<Fornax> How do I prevent the chatwindow to open (kopete) when someone type a message to me? I just want it to highlight on my toolbar. I am not sure if this is the right channel to ask this question tho. :P
<jake_> nosrednaekim: lol that sound, tiring
<nosrednaekim> jake__ I think there is a manifest for all packages on the ubuntu live cd,
<nosrednaekim> !manifest
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: oh u helped me in the .deb and ,rpm software thingy.....thanx fer dat i mean
<firemonkeyballz> http://rafb.net/p/WAfVSg13.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manifest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> skuller you're welcome
<firemonkeyballz> nos see above
<nosrednaekim> yes..I see your problem
<nosrednaekim> add these lines to that file :
<nosrednaekim> Section "Extensions"
<nosrednaekim>         Option      "Composite" "Disable"
<nosrednaekim> EndSection
<nosrednaekim> each message is a separate line
<jake_> nosrednaekim: is it possible? because my first os was xubuntu and then i install ubuntu-desktop no
<jake_>  nosrednaekim: is it possible? because my first os was xubuntu and then i install ubuntu-desktop on synaptic
<nosrednaekim> jake_: its possible, but i'm not sure how
<firemonkeyballz_> firemonkeyballz@fmballz-inc:/etc/X11$ fgl_glxgears
<firemonkeyballz_> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<firemonkeyballz_> Floating point exception
<firemonkeyballz_> stl
<Jucato> jake_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde or http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome or http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce (not sure what you're trying to do actually)
<nosrednaekim> did you add those lines?
<firemonkeyballz_> yes
<firemonkeyballz_> may need to reboot?
<Minataku> Amber alert is cancelled, details at http://www.wyff4.com/news/11214499/detail.html
<carutsu> !kdevelop
<jake_> Jucato: im trying to delete the apps coming with ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<carutsu> scuse me for asking this here
<jake_> nosrednaekim: thanx a lot man
<carutsu> but where can i ask for help in Kdevelop
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz_: did you restart x?
<carutsu> #kdevelop
<Jucato> jake_: what do you want to leave on your system?
<firemonkeyballz_> umm whats the command to restart x
<firemonkeyballz_> hate to reboot entirely
<nosrednaekim> log out and then "ctrl+alt+bkspce
<Kyral> nosrednaekim: you don't have to log out
<nosrednaekim> well its better to
<Jucato> Kyral: it's best if he logs out first
<Jucato> pressing Ctrl+Alt+Del without logging out is almost as bad as pressing the reset button
<Skuller> ImportError: No module named gnome.ui...help please
<Morbo> If you're talking about what's "better", you probably should do sudo invoke-rc.d kdm
<Jucato> heh :)
<firemonkeyballz> back
<nosrednaekim> better?
<Jucato> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart too :)
<firemonkeyballz> flc ?
<Morbo> er, yeah
<Morbo> forgot the restart
<firemonkeyballz> or was it flx
<nosrednaekim> fgl_glxgears
<firemonkeyballz> same
<Skuller> can sum1 please tell me how to fix this?...ImportError: No module named gnome.ui
<nosrednaekim> try glxgears
<jake_> Jucato: just kde apps, is it possible?
<derek_> Sanne: you still here?
<firemonkeyballz> yey!
<firemonkeyballz> blue red green
<nosrednaekim> but are they fast?
<Skuller> derek_: no he left
<firemonkeyballz> looks like normal speed
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: are you running beryl at the moment?
<Xanith> Skuller: ok thanks..
<Jucato> jake_: would be best if you have kubuntu-desktop installed first. but take a look at those pages I gave you :)
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<Xanith> does anyone know why my NTFS flash drive can't be mounted? lol
<firemonkeyballz> xanth
<firemonkeyballz> can
<firemonkeyballz> just cant write
<nosrednaekim> ahh... problem solved... you can't do both 3d apps and XGL/beryl..
<Xanith> isn't fat32 supported in linux?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: yea...i figured that..i cant play UT while running beryl
<firemonkeyballz> no ntfs isnt entirely supported
<firemonkeyballz> you said ntfs
<Xanith> well if i reformat it in fat32 wouldn't it work?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<Xanith> ok so how do u format the flashdrive in fat32 in linux?
<firemonkeyballz> qtparted
<firemonkeyballz> can
<Xanith> ok i'll try that, and i have one more question and i'm done
<jake_> Jucato: i think the site's what im looking for. ;-) thanx
<Skuller> please i am desperate...i installed Easycam2 to use my webcam...but it gives this error when i launch it "ImportError: No module named gnome.ui"
<nosrednaekim> are you running kubuntu?
<Skuller> yes
<firemonkeyballz> heh... I hate easycam
<nosrednaekim> you probably have a broken dependency
<carutsu> scuse me
<Skuller> how do i get the dependency then?
<firemonkeyballz> hard to find drivers if you lost em
<nosrednaekim> start up adept
<carutsu> i'm using kbuntu in spanish no documentation was downloaded
<firemonkeyballz> in windows
<carutsu> how do i get it?
<carutsu> kubuntu-doc or something?
<firemonkeyballz> ummm how do i fix a drive diff
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: umm...what do i do in adept?
<Xanith> why is it when i try to install anything in adept it says "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"?
<nosrednaekim> skuller where did you install easycam from?
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: what is a drive diff?
<Xanith> however after i click ok, the program is installed and works fine
<jake_> Jucato: hey thats it! thanx again....
<firemonkeyballz> the checker at boot
<Jucato> jake_: sure
<firemonkeyballz> said there was a problem
<Skuller> sudo apt-get install easycam2
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok...
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: what filesystem type?
<nosrednaekim> hmmm...
<carutsu> anyone knows about the documentation
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: sudo apt-get install easycam2....and added the following repo deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main
<Jucato> Xanith: please try installing it using apt-get to see error messages.
<firemonkeyballz> have fat32 and ext3
<nosrednaekim> oh... thats a debian mirror... not a good idea to use debian mirrors
<firemonkeyballz> ext3 is at the end of the drive
<nosrednaekim> you can't find a ubuntu repository?
<Skuller> i followed the instructions on !webcam
<Xanith> Jucato: it didn't give any errors in apt-get
<nosrednaekim> !webcam
<Jucato> hm.. weird..
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: have you tried to just reboot a second time?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<Xanith> does apt-get have a search function as well?
<firemonkeyballz> wasnt fixed
<nosrednaekim> can you still boot kubuntu?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<Jucato> Xanith: apt-cache search
<firemonkeyballz> havent tried windows yet
<nosrednaekim> was the problem on your windows partition or your linux partition?
<Xanith> pssh i think i'll start using apt-get then, adept manager sometimes i have to open it like 3 times to get it to open.. im a gentoo native user, so i'm used to terminal emerge anyway
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: so it's not your root partition that has the probelme?
<Xanith> so this is a little more home-style for me lol
<firemonkeyballz> I could tell if the boot.log was enabled
<firemonkeyballz> I could show you
<carutsu> i'm using kbuntu in spanish no documentation was downloaded, ho do i get it?
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: ohh...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasCreative.....easycam n easycam2 dont support my cam
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: do you know which disk? e.g. /dev/hda1 ?
<nosrednaekim> Skuller: easycam requires gnome...which you don't have
<firemonkeyballz> not at the moment
<Skuller> no k substitue for it?
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: no k substitue for it?
<firemonkeyballz> could I run it in the konsole?
<Xanith> is there a way to update the depositories through apt-get as well im assuming?
<nosrednaekim> well.. you can install the driver maually(if there is one)
<Skuller> tsk tsk
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: thnx fer the help
<Jucato> Xanith: sudo apt-get update
<nosrednaekim> whats your webcam model?
<Jucato> Xanith: what Adept can do, apt-get can do. because Adept uses apt
<Xanith> yea that's what i thought from the man entry, but i was sorta thinking it would do a world update
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: what do you want to run in console?
<Xanith> is there a command to do a world update as well?
<firemonkeyballz> file system cheker
<Jucato> Xanith: what's a world update?
<Xanith> apt-get upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: you are too much of a gentoo user:-P
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: it shows 2 types of drivers for webcams on manual installation section...which one do i choose?
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: please add my name to your posts that i know when you are talking to me.
<Xanith> lol appearently so
<Jucato> Xanith: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> aaah gentoo...
<Xanith> by world i mean everything installed lol
<Xanith> in gentoo, it's emerge -u world
<nosrednaekim> and pray it doesn't crash
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Xanith> yea lol
<Xanith> that's why i switched
<firemonkeyballz> nos sorry
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: yes you can try to run it. But i my complain, that your hdd is mounted read write
<Xanith> i got tired of all the compiling errors and stuff constantly breaking and crashing
<nosrednaekim> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nosrednaekim> is your web cam on that supported list?
<Skuller> no
<Skuller> i mean
<Skuller> yea
<Skuller> but it says not supported
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: try for example fsck /dev/hda5
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: k man thnx fer da help...i'll catchya l8r after lunch....
<nosrednaekim> well then... its not supported
<nosrednaekim> luch wehre are you?
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: you should try to run it only on non-mounted disks
<Xanith> whats a good way to get a transparent terminal on the desktop?
<firemonkeyballz> rbrunhuber k so that would only be on boot
<neptunepink> Xanith: How really transparent do you want it?
<Hasrat_USA> Xanith: run compwiz or beryl
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: i am in fiji....time is 12:46pm
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: you should reboot then and try to write down all the devices (e.g. /dev/hda7) where fsck complains.
<comosicus> i'm in roumania time is 3 am
<firemonkeyballz> I just touched boot.ini
<Xanith> neptunepink: i want it just to where it has a little bit of a darkness to it, but with white text i think.. i'd have to play around with the text to see what works on my background
<firemonkeyballz> if its configured for boot.ini
<firemonkeyballz> er
<firemonkeyballz> log
<firemonkeyballz> it should show up
<firemonkeyballz> buh I will get pen and paper
<neptunepink> Xanith: you can use a schema for konsole...
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: you can also try to read "dmesg"
<firemonkeyballz> rbrunhuber
<Xanith> yea but it still has the toolbar around it and stuff
<BluesKaj> heh, even visually oriented types can enjoy kubuntu
<Xanith> i just want the terminal itself with just the dark grey background terminal window
<neptunepink> then there's transluecency (sp?)
<nosrednaekim> ok...later skuller
<neptunepink> airc, it's under the system settings, and you have to add some lines to xorg.conf
<firemonkeyballz> 45.662447]  hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0x9
<firemonkeyballz> 44.938208]  hda_codec: invalid dep_range_val 0:7fff
<nosrednaekim> Xanith, konsole has a transparency mode
<firemonkeyballz> thats all I see
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeybalz
<nosrednaekim> I know your problem
<nosrednaekim> with your sound that is
<neptunepink> nosrednaekim: he wants sexier transparency then that, I think :b
<nosrednaekim> I assume you can't hear sound out of your speakers
<nosrednaekim> neptunepink: get beryl
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<firemonkeyballz> nos I can
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok.. whever I got those errors, I never could
<nosrednaekim> I have a fix though
<nosrednaekim> *whenever
<pete_> i am trying to install a theme and when I type 'make' i get an error, i checked to make sure gcc is installed and it is... what should I do???
<pete_> the error is related to a compliler **
<rbrunhuber> pete_: read an post the output?
<pete_> post in here??
<Hasrat_USA> funny thing is: i have been beryling for the past 2 weeks without any major problems of any kind but i still don't know or haven't been able to figure out exactly what to do to enable transparency lol
<rbrunhuber> pete_: but use pastebin
<firemonkeyballz> hrm
<pete_> k
<firemonkeyballz> I dont have a floppy drive
<rbrunhuber> !pastebin| pete_
<ubotu> pete_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<firemonkeyballz> how do I go about removing a floppy drive I dont have?
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: there is a section for wondows transparency
<nosrednaekim> (windows
<nosrednaekim> which version are you using?
<firemonkeyballz> nos sais I have a hdb aka floppy
<firemonkeyballz> wich I dont
<Hasrat_USA> nosrednaekim: how can i find out the version number?
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: hdb is no floppy. fd0 would be a floppy
<firemonkeyballz> ummk
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: hdb is a second harddisk
<pete_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9546/
<pete_> i did sudo because i thought that may have something to do with it
<firemonkeyballz> well I was playing around in the drive table
<firemonkeyballz> earlier
<jake_> guys can iuse beryl on s3 savage graohics?
<firemonkeyballz> and made the mistake of putting hdb
<nosrednaekim> jake_ are there 3d drivers for them?
<firemonkeyballz> nos,rbrun
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: say again?
<firemonkeyballz> well I was playing around in the drive table
<firemonkeyballz> and made the mistake of putting hdb
<rbrunhuber> pete_:  add the config.log please to pastebin
<jake_> nosrednaekim: i dont know, how can i know?
<pete_> ok
<nosrednaekim> jake_: glxinfo
<jake_> nosrednaekim: ok ill try later, thanx
<nosrednaekim> the fist three lines should tell you if you have direct rendering (3d) or not
<nosrednaekim> *first
<rbrunhuber> firemonkeyballz: where did you write hdb to? /etc/fstab?
<pete_> rbrunhuber: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9550/
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<firemonkeyballz> so I should remove it from mstab?
<nosrednaekim> mstab?
<firemonkeyballz> oh nm
<rbrunhuber> pete_: you have to install libc6-devel package. If you read the config log. it complains about a missing crt1.o
<jake_> nosrednaekim: "3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42" does it mean that my driver can't?
<firemonkeyballz> found it found the problem
<pete_> rbrunhuber - thank you
<nosrednaekim> jake_: is that what the command returned?
<Trickser> hello, i am using right now adept but i get an error downloading the packages information from http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release.gpg
<firemonkeyballz> nos, rbrunhuber dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<rbrunhuber> pete_: if you then look packages.ubuntu.com and do the search in the package for crt1.o then you find some results. the most common is libc6-devel
<jake_> nosrednaekim:
<jake_> name of display: :0.0
<jake_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<jake_> display: :0  screen: 0
<jake_> direct rendering: Yes
<nosrednaekim> ok yes... you ahve 3d acceleration.... congrats
<pete_> rbrunhuber - i just tried apt-get, and it wasn't found
<nosrednaekim> what does the next line say?
<pete_> ah nm i will search for tha
<pete_> that
<firemonkeyballz> nos, rbrunhuber dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<jake_>  visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<rbrunhuber> pete_: sorry libc6-dev is the right name
<jake_>  id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
<jake_> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<jake_> 0x22 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<nosrednaekim> ok... jake.. thats enough
<jake_> 0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<jake_> 0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow
<Jucato> !pastebin | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jake_> 0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow
<jake_> 0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
<jake_> 0x27 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
<jake_> 0x28 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
<jake_> 0x29 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
<jake_> 0x42 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
<pete_> rbrunhuber - ok its working thanks again man
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@58.225.117.68]  by Jucato
<nosrednaekim> whats that mode thingy?
<firemonkeyballz> nos, rbrunhuber dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@58.225.117.68]  by Jucato
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: whats that for?
<firemonkeyballz> its that hard drive error
<firemonkeyballz> well the drive it has a problem on
<nosrednaekim> no....I don't think thats an error
<pete_> rbrunhuber - configure got another error, how do I find what I need to install?
<firemonkeyballz> sais errors remount -ro
<nosrednaekim> I know...but I don't think that means it HAS errors
<firemonkeyballz> k
<firemonkeyballz> well guess I'll reboot
<firemonkeyballz> hold on
<rbrunhuber> pete_: try to read config.log yourself or post it on pastebin. I'll try to help you then
<vontux> what apt-get repository is required for kubuntu 6.10 to install kismet?
<nosrednaekim> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<nosrednaekim> universe
<pete_> kk
<vontux> nosrednaekim: thankyou greatly sir
<nosrednaekim> YW
<rbrunhuber> pete_: Found anything?
<dyrne> this might sound silly but.. what gui tool do you guys use to add themes similar to using gdmsetup?
<dyrne> login themes
<nosrednaekim> dyrne:  kcontrol->appearnace and themes->theme manager
<dyrne> nosrednaekim: for kdm too?
<pete_> rbrunhuber - i found that i needed g++, so i installed it, but another error popped up...
<dyrne> nosrednaekim: thanks
<rbrunhuber> pete_: compiling can be really tedious. Thats why I avoid this as much as possible.
<pete_> heh
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: hey man...m back....you got time to help with the webcam?
<nosrednaekim> dyrne: no..I'm not sure where you change kdm themes..
<nosrednaekim> not if the webcam isn't officially supported
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: http://pcburn.com/article.php?sid=493...it is supported in that list
<rbrunhuber> pete_: try to install build-essential.
<pete_> rbrunhuber - isn't there a single package I can get that will make sure I have everything i need?
<pete_> rbrunhuber - aha! i remember that one ty man
<nosrednaekim> that link was bad skuller
<rbrunhuber> pete_: this will not(!) help you on all dependencies though. As it's name says it has just the essential things for building.
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: link was bad?
<Skuller> as in?
<pete_> rbrunhuber - yeah i got the same error as last time even though build-essential got me some extra stuff
<Skuller> http://pcburn.com/article.php?sid=493
<nosrednaekim> I fixed it... NM
<nosrednaekim> you had an "it" at the end;)
<rbrunhuber> pete_: could you please post the errors (the output of make and config.log) to pastebin?
<pete_> what is  X Libraries ??
<pete_> okok
<nosrednaekim> whats your webcam model?
<rbrunhuber> pete_ should be xorg-dev. You opened the jackpot if you need these though.
<rbrunhuber> !xorg-dev
<Skuller> Creative Webcam Vista Pro
<pete_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9552/ is the terminal output
<ubotu> xorg-dev: the X.Org X Window System development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<nosrednaekim> vista? AKKK!!!not that workd!1!
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<pete_> the pastebin says I'm spamming :(
<pete_> lol
<pete_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9554/ is the logfile
<rbrunhuber> pete_: if think you need to install xorg-dev package
<pete_> ok
<Skuller> lol
<Skuller> its not made for vista tho....only 98, 2000 n xp
<nosrednaekim> there is no vista pro...on that list
<nosrednaekim> I know
<Skuller> but Creative Webcam is there....mos prolly this one will work
<Hasrat_USA> lol pastebin says you're spamming rofl now that's FUNNY
<Skuller> rofl?
<Hasrat_USA> rolling on the floor laughing
<Hasrat_USA> loll
<Skuller> lol
<jjesse> quick question: what is the easeist way to migrate from one kubuntu machine to another w/o loosing any information?
<jjesse> specially tasks/mail/contacts/etc from kontact and bookmarks and stuff from konqi?
<jjesse> along w/ podcasts
<nosrednaekim> skuller ok....
<jake_> guys what do i need to download, to play my mp3s?
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: i think its better i leave the webcam for xp then....thanx for ur help...i'll leave out the webcam on kubun
<ricardo> any one play americas army on kubunto (+wine) ?
<Skuller> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nosrednaekim> skuller don't give up!!
<Skuller> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> its possible it works!!
<rbrunhuber> pete_: what theme do you want to compile?
<pete_> rbrunhuber - ok, that install failed.... pastebin wont let me put anything else up
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: yea it is man...but i have another reason...i will use the webcam to voice chat + cam....and kopete doesnt support voice chat...so i need to go to windows to use skype anywaiz...
<pete_> rbrunhuber - domino is the name i'm pretty sure
<pete_> yea
<Skuller> pete_: try another pastebin service...one is !pastebin...another is www.pastebin.com
<Skuller> !restricted | jake
<ubotu> jake: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> skuller... there is skype for linux
<nosrednaekim> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Skuller> damn i dint know that
<Skuller> supports voice right?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<Skuller> ofcourse it does..lol
<Xanith> isn't there a file in kde to make it auto-execute stuff on startup without it showing up in the taskbar?
<rbrunhuber> Skuller: I can't believe pastebin tells one that he is spamming. This is real ridiciulous.
<nosrednaekim> skype wouldn't be skype without it
<nosrednaekim> rbrunhuber: did that to me earlier
<nosrednaekim> you just have to put in a new user name every time...
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<Bi||aBong> why when i write the command rpm -i the console say me this command not found?
<Jucato> Bi||aBong: Kubuntu is a Debian-based distro. it doesn't use RPM's
<Skuller> rbrunhuber: i know...sounds...dumb
<pete_> rbrunhuber - the xorg package keeps fucking up, I just keep getting 404s
<Bi||aBong> ok
<nosrednaekim> !language | pete_
<ubotu> pete_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pete_> whatever..
<sidnelson> i cant create a custom disk particion using iso kubuntu 6.10 ? i get segment fault ...
<Xanith> how do i upgrade to kde 3.5.6
<Xanith> im running 3.4 right now
<nosrednaekim> Xanith, are you using dapper?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Yes?
<nosrednaekim> Skuller: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<nosrednaekim> follow that
<scotty> Alright, I have a bit of a problem. I was trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy, and I was following the steps. I edited the sources.list, I did sudo apt-get update, sudo apt get dist-upgrade, and that seemed to go fine
<Xanith> umm, i think so, i installed version 6.0.6
<scotty> but when I did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal, I get the following error message
<scotty> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<nosrednaekim> I think 3.4.6 is only supported by edgy
<rbrunhuber> pete_: you could try to change the language of the mirror for a moment. Do you know how to edit /etc/apt.sources.list?
<scotty> err, whoops
<nosrednaekim> scotty pastebin it
<pete_> rbrunhuber - heh i feel dumb - I just had to apt-get update
<scotty> Package kubuntu-desktop is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<scotty> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<scotty> is only available from another source
<scotty> E: Package kubuntu-desktop has no installation candidate
<scotty> oh, sorry nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> no problem
<Xanith> nosrednaekim, i installed 6.0.6 which i think i determind was dapper
<pete_> rbrunhuber - ok let me try the configure one more time
<Skuller> nosrednaekim: it says for edgy it should work out of the box...bt it doesnt
<nosrednaekim> it says that?
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok
<nosrednaekim> great!!
<rbrunhuber> pete_: i have round about 2 hours battery power left. so this is the maximum timebox :-)
<nosrednaekim> nothing like a ticking time bomb...
<pete_> rbrunhuber - im lucky to get that on a full charge
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<scotty> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9558/
<firemonkeyballz> nos fskfix isnt enabled atboot... so this meants its not fixing it?
<pete_> rbrunhuber - ok the config errored again cuz of Qt
<rbrunhuber> pete_: make a sharp guess what do you think you need now?
<Xanith> so no one ever told me how to get kde 3.5.6 to install?
<pete_> lol
<Skuller> installing skype is another headache...my adept just hung up after adding the repo
<Skuller> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<rbrunhuber> Xanith: Add some extra repositories on edgy . and the old apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade thing.
<nosrednaekim> scotty: I have to go, somebody else will handle your prblem
<scotty> alright
<nosrednaekim> sorry
<firemonkeyballz> l8r nos
<scotty> no problem
<nosrednaekim> yep
<Xanith> i added a shit load of repositories already but maybe i missed one i needed
<rbrunhuber> pete_: sorry this was not so easy. I think you need libqt3-mt-dev
<pete_> rbrunhuber - thanks i was searching the trolltech website with no luck
<rbrunhuber> pete_: you should really try to stick to the repositories as close as possible. or you will really mess up your machine.
<qex> anyone from sweden that are good of c coding???
<jjesse> espcially wehn you upgrade
<pete_> rbrunhuber - i only download off the repos, but i didnt know the name of the package... i thought that was where it might be
<rbrunhuber> pete_: i'm sorry i thought there was a package called qt-dev. and then this would be really easy.
<qex> any one knows what the problem is? with this......
<qex> line 7: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<qex> line 7: `char *randstr(int);
<pete_> its all good
<c0nv1ct> qex, what are you running when you get that error?
<rbrunhuber> pete_: Any progress?
<Xanith> is kde 3.5.6 not compatible with dapper?
<eLyOkKoo> saludos
<eLyOkKoo> alguien me puede ayudar
<pete_> rbrunhuber - nah, the package downloaded without problems but the configure thing is still stopping because of something wrong with qt
<pete_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9560/
<pete_> rbrunhuber - you want to see the logfile?
<rbrunhuber> pete_: kde-devel
<pete_> ok
<rbrunhuber> !kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<pete_> hmm
<rbrunhuber> pete_: i just wanted to see how big this is but it's just a metapackage which pulls in other packages.
<pete_> yeah, its pretty big, only at 50% right now
<rbrunhuber> pete_: what link do you have?
<pete_> what do you mean by link?
<pete_> i just did apt-get install if thats what youre asking
<skupo> espaol?
<rbrunhuber> pete_: your bandwidth
<xenalise> Anyone here had problems with squirrelmail + courier/postfix?
<pete_> oh, cable at my buddie's cafe
<pete_> usualy i can get 700kb/sec, but that depends on how many people are her
<pete_> e
<pete_> rbrunhuber - configure just finished without error!
<rbrunhuber> pete_: try to install checkinstall
<pete_> rbrunhuber - ok, should i just run that when im done with make?
<Jucato> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rbrunhuber> pete_: run it instead of make install. this will give you a deb package you can install. so you can get rid of the domino thing if you do not like it
<Compleja> canal
<Compleja> en espaniol?
<Compleja> :/
<pete_> no se
<Compleja> :(
<Compleja> canal en espaniol ? :(
<Jucato> !es | Compleja
<ubotu> Compleja: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<skupo> ;)
<Compleja> jucato
<Compleja> thnks u :D
<Compleja> =*
<Hasrat_USA> if i buy a TV in the USA, how can i watch free channels using an antenna without subscribing to a cable company?
<rbrunhuber> pete_: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<Gh0st75> anyone know what chan to find help for gtkpod?
<Daniwan> Anyone in here familiar with linuxPAM?  If so can you guide me twords some complete documentation that explains what would cause the error "Authentication information cannot be recovered" to be returned from pam_authenticate()?
<pete_> rbrunhuber - its working man :)
<Daniwan> Hasrat you cant
<Daniwan> There is no more free tv in america
<Daniwan> Well, very little remains.  You normally can not pick it up with the rabit ears
<pete_> the readme for installing the theme says i can run makeclean, is there an equivilent for what you had me do?
* Compleja post mee :(( http://www.fotolog.com/melancolie_
<rbrunhuber> pete_: you still can run make clean. it just cleans up all those compiling leftovers. make clean does not conflict with checkinstall.
<firemonkeyballz> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pete_> rbrunhuber - cool man i'm all set and the theme works - i really do appreciate your help
<asdf0> hi, (k)ubuntu 6.10 wont start the x-server with a geforce 8800, will feisty herd 5 start x with it or do i need the alternative cd and go text mode ?
<rbrunhuber> pete_: What was the theme for? beryl?
<rbrunhuber> pete_: you are welcome.
<pete_> rbrunhuber - its just a kde theme
<Gh0st75> is there any way to convert an ipod with hfs+ formatting to fat WITHOUT using a windows machine with itunes?
<Gh0st75> i scrapped my windows installs prior to getting the ipod
<_Daisuke_Ido_> doesn't it read as a standard usb drive?
<asdf0> Gh0st75: copy stuff to pc, format ipod, copy stuff back =
<_Daisuke_Ido_> or is that something ipods don't do...
<Minataku> Heya, Dai
<_Daisuke_Ido_> evenin' Mina
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: nope ipods can't do that
<Minataku> Check out this uname output from one of my machines
<Minataku> A/UX Sasuke 3.0.1 SVR2 mc68040
<_Daisuke_Ido_> ouch
<Minataku> :D
<_Daisuke_Ido_> heh
<_Daisuke_Ido_> get the new hardware?
<Minataku> This thing is from 1997
<Minataku> Or thereabouts
<rbrunhuber_> pete_: sorry this battery aplet cheated me.
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim>  you out?
<Minataku> It's a Macintosh Quadra 650
<_Daisuke_Ido_> ah
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i'm really tempted to try beryl again...
<_Daisuke_Ido_> but every time i do it looks like...  bleh
<Gh0st75> i tried to format the ipod under kubuntu before and wasn't able to resore it, had to get a friend with a mac to restore it using itunes
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: 1.999999 is out now
<Gh0st75> but of course it was restored to mac format, hfs+
<nosrednaekim> Gh0st75: better use a freinds pc with itunes
<asdf0> Gh0st75: i think amarok can do some ipod interaction, dont really know for sure coz i dont have an ipod ;)
<Gh0st75> the only people i know with ipods are mac users
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok
<_Daisuke_Ido_> nosrednaekim: does it fix text issues?  because even with the dpi flag, it wasn't looking right :(
<Gh0st75> to use something in linux i'm dependant on windows, love the irony, lol
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: I don't know..never had problems with text
<_Daisuke_Ido_> Gh0st75: check out GTKpod, there are a few other ipod utilities
<Gh0st75> gtkpod is what i already have installed
<_Daisuke_Ido_> ah
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i don't own one, so i'm only of limited if any help
<Gh0st75> it can't write to the ipod because of the read-only format
<nosrednaekim> but 1.999999 looks pretty sweet..
<nosrednaekim> Gh0st75: don't you now anybody that uses windows?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> however, i would like to take this opportunity to promote sandisk's sansa e200 line of mp3 players >_>
<qex> what is the problem with this c code? it does not work! :/
<qex> line 7: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<qex> line 7: `char *randstr(int);
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_:  I would promote that too
<Minataku> _Daisuke_Ido_: Hear here
<Minataku> I have an m240 myself
<qex> char *randstr(int);
<qex> void exit_proc(void);
<Minataku> Bought it on impulse with Xmas cash
<_Daisuke_Ido_> nosrednaekim: thanks for letting me know about the new beryl, might have to give it a go.  is it up in the repos?
<asdf0> (k)ubuntu 6.10 wont start the x-server with a geforce 8800, will feisty herd 5 start x or do i need the alternative cd and go text mode ?
<nosrednaekim> qex: wrong channel
<Minataku> Best Buy had a bin full of them
<Gh0st75> of my circle of friends, they mostly have converted from pc to mac in the past few months....vista driving them all away, lol
<qex> must be invited to C channel.. so where to go??
<_Daisuke_Ido_> that's what i like to hear!  i'd rather see them switch to a linux distro eprsonally, but mac's better than windows.
<Gh0st75> i'll have to download a copy of xp....should take about 2 days on my conx, and will be installed for about 5 mins, lol
<Aiwuu> i want to stop gaim and konversation when i log in... but i cant, anybody knows?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> Gh0st75: would you be able to do it in vmware?
<Gh0st75> i've tried to promote the buntu's to my friends but most don't want to have to tinker with their comps much
<nosrednaekim> Aiwuu: what do you mean by stop?
<rbrunhuber> qex: there must be billions of c channels on irc. why just not try to google?
<Aiwuu> amm... well, when i start KDE those apps start :s
<Gh0st75> um, i dunno....probably....would still need the tho wouldn't i?
<Aiwuu> but i dont whant ><
<Gh0st75> er the cd
<hyperactivecrond> uh i think kopete has a nice bug
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i got to a point where i don't really *need* to tinker, i just like to :)
<hyperactivecrond> it claims i'm online
<hyperactivecrond> but no contacts show...
<hyperactivecrond> this is on a (minty) fresh install
<nosrednaekim> aiwuu, close them and when you log back in they shouldn't be there
<rbrunhuber> Aiwuu: Tried to stop them log out and relogin in?
<Bi||aBong> when i run the ati driver the graphic windows i can't see this in the real size beacause my resolution is 640 x 480 and i can't change to higher resolution, how i can solve this?
<Gh0st75> aye, that's why when i get my macbook in a few weeks i'll be putting ubuntu on a partition for when i do want to tinker
<_Daisuke_Ido_> hyperactivecrond: it defaults to "don't show offline contacts"
<Aiwuu> no no!, when i log in KDE those programs autostarts :S
<hyperactivecrond> _Daisuke_Ido_: yeah but contacts ARE online
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: I know what you're saying about tinkring
<_Daisuke_Ido_> ouch
<hyperactivecrond> _Daisuke_Ido_: gaim works fine
<_Daisuke_Ido_> actually played with enlightenment dr17
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: thats the epitomeof tinkering
<_Daisuke_Ido_> it's very pretty.  but not quite ready for prime-time
<Aiwuu> i dont want to autostart those apps :)!...
<jake_> guys please help, when i try to select beryl as windows manager, it wont, i mean it doesnt
<_Daisuke_Ido_> incredibly responsive too, for the amount of eye candy
<qex> http://rafb.net/p/I11eTI60.html
<hyperactivecrond> Aiwuu: is there anything in ~/.kde/Autostart?
<Aiwuu> nope
<Mena> !icewm
<ubotu> icewm: wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.28-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 666 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<Jucato> Aiwuu: completely close them before you logout
<Aiwuu> ok ok
<nosrednaekim> jake: where do you select it?
<Jucato> Aiwuu: make sure they're not running even in the system tray
<Aiwuu> ok i will try
<Minataku> jwm is nice, IMO
<Aiwuu> brb
<_Daisuke_Ido_> !jwm
<ubotu> jwm: Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (edgy), package size 82 kB, installed size 268 kB
<_Daisuke_Ido_> ooh
<rbrunhuber> Aiwuu: you could also try to rename ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc
<Minataku> Motif look, Win95 operation
<nosrednaekim> 82 KB?
<Mena> What is the diffrence bettwen the icewm , beryl
<Gh0st75> before i try to get a windows install working again.....can i fix grub without reinstalling the whole kubuntu os?
<nosrednaekim> WOW!
<Gh0st75> i just know windows will mess up my bootloader again
<Bi||aBong> how i can install ati driver in console mode (no graphic)?
<nosrednaekim> why don't you install windows in vmware?
<Minataku> Gh0st75: Yes
<nosrednaekim> Billabong
<Gh0st75> never used vmware
<Gh0st75> i'm all for tryin it tho
<_Daisuke_Ido_> Mena: the difference between icewm and beryl is the difference between a nilla wafer and a box of chocolate coated ginormous double-chocolate chocolate chip cookies
<Minataku> And Windows only overwrites the MBR when installed
<nosrednaekim> yeah... its probably better for your use
<rbrunhuber> Bi||aBong: which one?
<jake_> nosrednaekim: in the panel, i rightclicked it and there's kde and beryl to select but when i try to click on beryl it wont
<Minataku> After that it only will if asked to
<nosrednaekim> what does it do when you sleect beryl... anything at all?
<Minataku> Then again Vista might actively try to destroy GRUB, so who knows
<Gh0st75> ok, so i'll have to learn how to use vmware, tho it's gonna take me a couple days to get xp downloaded before i can try
<Minataku> MS is feeling the heat with their newest failure
<Mena> _Daisuke_ido, heheh ok :)
<Aiwuu> thanks XD
<FaLc[ON] 2> hi all
<Aiwuu> sorry but im newbie at linux XD
<_Daisuke_Ido_> Mena: non-chocoholic terms: icewm is light and fast, but simple, beryl surpasses vista as far as eye candy.
<_Daisuke_Ido_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> Bi||aBong,s ystem settings / monitor &display/ hardware /admin mode / configure graphics card , choose fglrx in the drop down list , then config monitor mfg model and back to rtesolution slider , set to what res you want and then apply...you may have to reboot for settings to kick in.
<Mena> _Daisuke_ido, ok :)
<hyperactivecrond> it's the curse of ATI..
<Gh0st75> beryl looks awesome, it's definately gonna be my next major nix project to learn
<FaLc[ON] 2> sorry guys ... there is way to disable kwallet password when i login into messenger with kopete?
<Gh0st75> the curse of ati? you mean ati and beryl don't play well together?
<FaLc[ON] 2> it's very boring
<angasule> ati doesn't play well with anything
<nosrednaekim> no, they work, but its the curse of having to install ati
<Bi||aBong> i want install the ati driver all in the console, i don't want graphic aplication to install this?
<BluesKaj> Gh0st75, it can but getting it set up is a chore
<Gh0st75> i think i still have an older geforce card i might be able to replace my ati 9600 pro with
<jake_> nosrednaekim: nothing
<rbrunhuber> Bi||aBong: again: Which one? The proprietary or the free one?
<nosrednaekim> hmm... thats odd... are you using XGL, or AIGLX?
<Aiwuu> nVidia is better for linux?
<rbrunhuber> Bi||aBong: what card do you have?
<Bi||aBong> i want the ati driver the proprietary
<nosrednaekim> AIwuu yes...
<rbrunhuber> Aiwuu: Far better
<Aiwuu> ><
<Aiwuu> i have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 ><
<rbrunhuber> Bi||aBong: aptitude install fglrx
<nosrednaekim> AIwuu don't worry.. it'll work
<nosrednaekim> thats what I have
<Aiwuu> i know
<firemonkeyballz> aiwuu
<firemonkeyballz> have solution
<jake_> nosrednaekim: do i have to restart my system? to run beryl?
<Aiwuu> yes?
<FaLc[ON] 2> you are very engaging this night
<rbrunhuber> Aiwuu: If you have a choice use nvidia.
<FaLc[ON] 2> good night ... see u :D
<firemonkeyballz> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.28.8_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<nosrednaekim> jake_: are you running XGL or BEryl?
<jake_> beryl
<nosrednaekim> I mean XGL or AIGLX sorry
<jake_> xgl
<firemonkeyballz> nos how do you fix that audio bug?
<rbrunhuber> nosrednaekim: is there a way to use aiglx with an ati card?
<nosrednaekim> rbrunhuber: only older ones
<Aiwuu> aff, i cant change my keyboard layout in my xglsession :S (KDE) and in #ubuntu-effects nobody answers!XD, maybe here somebody know why?:P?
<rbrunhuber> nosrednaekim: thats ok have 9600 mobile here.
<jake_> do i have to install AIXGL?
<rbrunhuber> Aiwuu: depends on your start method.
<firemonkeyballz> nos cuz it seems that alsa and esd is installed already and configured
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: http://www.nosredna.net/TikiWiki/tiki-view_blog.php?blogId=11
<nosrednaekim> my blog
<nosrednaekim> jake_: no
<Aiwuu> rbrunhuber, i start xgl with KDM :S
<jake_> nosrednaekim: so what do i have to do? do i have to reboot my system?
<nosrednaekim> are you logged into an xgl session?
<jake_> no, do i have to?
<nosrednaekim> yes...
<firemonkeyballz> nos so you want me to make etc/modprobe.d ?
<nosrednaekim> yes.. thats what it says
<jake_> ok ill try
<nosrednaekim> do you have an entry for that in KDM?
<firemonkeyballz> k kuz theres no space between sound
<firemonkeyballz> and d/
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: what?
<firemonkeyballz> the argument looks weird
<firemonkeyballz> to me
<firemonkeyballz> atleast
<rbrunhuber> Aiwuu: add this line with your country identifier to the start script. Here the identifier is "dk". setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout dk -variant basic
<firemonkeyballz> file /etc/modprobe.d/sound containing:
<firemonkeyballz> thats what I see
<rbrunhuber> Aiwuu:  there are some more hints here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting#Wrong_keyboard_layout
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz:  you already had a /etc/modpobe.d/sound?
<firemonkeyballz> ooo... you should move containing down a line
<posingaspopular> is there a way to get gnometrics on kubuntu without breaking kde completly?
<voidmage> can knetworkmanager be setup to run a script upon connecting to wireless network X?
<posingaspopular> voidmage: yes it can
<posingaspopular> my brother wrote a script to do so, duno where he is today though
<voidmage> hmm
<Aiwuu> so i will use: setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout latam -variant basic  (latam? or is es?)
<voidmage> can't really test much until i get my laptop
<voidmage> though
<voidmage> :P
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: oh I read you
<Aiwuu> rbrunhuber, mmm the start script in /usr/bin/startkdexgl.sh ? or the .desktop one?
<rbrunhuber> Aiwuu: can't remember you'll have to try but i think it was the startkdexgl.sh
<Aiwuu> ok thank you;)
<Bi||aBong> i want install first the free ati driver, how i can do this?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> wish me luck
<Bi||aBong> where i can found the free version?
<nosrednaekim> Bi||bong its automatically installed
<posingaspopular> i love how i help people on this chan whenever i have the answer to their questions but no one answers mine...
<rbrunhuber> Bi||aBong: did you install fglrx?
<Aiwuu> i will log in my KDE-XGL session and i will check ;)
<secleinteer> hi, is there any way to increase the max volume in kmix? i already have everything turned up all the way
<voidmage> secleinteer: turn up your speakers?
<secleinteer> as i said, i have already turned up everything as much as possible
<Bi||aBong> i don't install fglrx
<hyperactivecrond> secleinteer: try alsamixer
<hyperactivecrond> (from commandline)
<firemonkeyballz> nos about that fsck at boot.. its saying my etc3 file system doesnt match the backup
<nosrednaekim> ok..so you can't start X Bi||aBong?
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: thats interesting...
<secleinteer> hyperactivecrond: both are at 100, master and pcm
<firemonkeyballz> dosfsck is ok
<voidmage> Bi||aBong: then if you don't have fglrx installed, just change your driver in the "Device" section to 'radeon'
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz:  any succss with myaudio patch?
<firemonkeyballz> yea just did it
<firemonkeyballz> just need to reboot
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<firemonkeyballz> im sure it should work with a realtek hd
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: worked for me same chipset
<firemonkeyballz> acer is so predictable
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<Bi||aBong> yes i do this, but my higher resolution is 640 x 480
<firemonkeyballz> umm i installed the radeon controlls
<voidmage> Bi||aBong: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<firemonkeyballz> going to see if they work
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: so unpredictable predictable
<voidmage> check any resolutions your monitor can handle
<voidmage> and then try it
<Aiwuu> aff :S the same problem :S
<_Daisuke_Ido_> well...  beryl is running.  microscopic text, and there are no window borders.
<nosrednaekim> no window borders? XGL or AIGLX?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> XGL
<voidmage> _Daisuke_Ido_: Do you have emerald installed?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> yes
<_Daisuke_Ido_> installing the emerald-themes package though
<_Daisuke_Ido_> since emerald only includes one by default
<voidmage> Yeah, you need themes for emerald to do stuff
<BluesKaj> Bi||aBong, try this for fglrx binary driver installation : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: are you sure you are actually in XGL though?
<intelikey> i'm wanting to run this really badly; apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep 'language-pack-' | cut -d ' ' -f 3 `        somebody help me leave language support installed.....
<Aiwuu> how i change the model of my keyboard with "setxkbmap"?
<firemonkeyballz> umm where did the radeontool install geee
<_Daisuke_Ido_> would everything be all wobbly if i weren't?
<nosrednaekim> is everything all wobly?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> other than the no titlebar and mini text, it looks like beryl's supposed to
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok..
<_Daisuke_Ido_> windows wobble when i move them
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: although its slighty unstab;e, I recomend aquamarine
<nosrednaekim> !aquamarine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aquamarine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aiwuu> how i change the model of my keyboard with "setxkbmap"?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i actually installed that
<_Daisuke_Ido_> how would i switch to that instead of emerald?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i got it
<voidmage> in beyrl-manager, if beryl is running
<voidmage> under the "select window decorator" menu
<voidmage> pick aquamarine
<nosrednaekim> yes...thanx
<intelikey> what color is an emerald ?
<voidmage> green, i think
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. its green
<intelikey> that was a trick question.  they come in ever color from clear to black
<BluesKaj> light green with a slight bieish tinge
<BluesKaj> bluish
<Compleja> Bye all... nos vemos....
<firemonkeyballz> ook im stumped all how do you run the radeon tool
<nosrednaekim> Compleja: adios
<BluesKaj> did you download it fro ati , firemonkeyballz?
<intelikey> opaque yellow is highly common. as well as blue green and red.
<firemonkeyballz> no adept
<nosrednaekim> radeon tool? why do you need that?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> note to self, don't do that.
<BluesKaj> it should be installed
<_Daisuke_Ido_> now to fix beryl :(
<Aiwuu> how i change the model of my keyboard with "setxkbmap"?  :S
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i changed my window manager in beryl-manager from compiz to beryl.  now i realize that wasn't such a good idea.
<nosrednaekim> why not?
<BluesKaj> ati control right, firemonkeyballz ?
<firemonkeyballz> I belive thats what it is
<nosrednaekim> aticontrol is a command line utility
<nosrednaekim> oh yes... NM
<_Daisuke_Ido_> nosrednaekim: went to an all-white screen
<nosrednaekim> yikes!!
<nosrednaekim> never had that happen
<BluesKaj> it resides in the Kmenu when installed , nosrednaekim
<intelikey> Generating locales...
<nosrednaekim> yes..I just releized that BluesKaj
<intelikey> for the next four hours.
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim,it's buggy tho
<nosrednaekim> I've know THAT for a while...;)
<_Daisuke_Ido_> should i try with AIGLX?
<nosrednaekim> not if you have an ATI...
<firemonkeyballz> nos radeon tool is for the backlight
<firemonkeyballz> of your monitor
<intelikey> eeek  is ubiquity  supposed to be installed ?
<firemonkeyballz> just looked it up again
<_Daisuke_Ido_> nosrednaekim: nvidia gf 7600
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: you can change the brightness in  software tool?
<qex> anyone knows why i cant play avi files?
<firemonkeyballz> wont run
<nosrednaekim> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: I'd use AIGLX yes
<Aiwuu> forget it... setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout latam -variant basic this is the command XD
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: do you not have a increase/ decrease brightness keys on your laptop?
<firemonkeyballz> nos Im trying to set up the controll pannel like windows had
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok
<firemonkeyballz> suppose theres an easier way
<intelikey> fire* ? why like windholes ?
<firemonkeyballz> no im just a control freak
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: there is the command line version "aticonfig"
<ecetahmaz> Hi how can i see my ip address by shell? and how can i see/control my open/close port?
<nosrednaekim> ecetahmaz: ifconfig
<c0nv1ct> ecetahmaz: ifconfig shows your IP
<c0nv1ct> ecetahmaz: iptables is your firewall
<c0nv1ct> ecetahmaz: configuring iptables without experience wont be easy, find a GUI tool
<jake_> nosrednaekim: sorry but where can i find the login for xgl?
<ecetahmaz> c0nv1ct   thanx
<firemonkeyballz> nos doesnt controll the brightness and contrast
<c0nv1ct> jake_: what do you mean by 'the login', GDM?
<Mena> !3D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> ecetahmaz unless you specifically open ports there are probably none open.
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: or they are ALL open :)
<Mena> Is there a program for makeing 3D on linux
<intelikey> no
<Mena> making*
<Mena> ok
<jake_> because i want to use beryl, but do i have to login using xgl?
<nosrednaekim> jake_ in KDM (login manager) there should be a separate entry under  "sessions"
<nosrednaekim> Mena: what do you meanby making 3d?
<BluesKaj> !3D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0nv1ct> jake_: if you have nvidia, you dont need xgl
<intelikey> c0nv1ct open port implies that something is listening on that port.   nothing in linux defaults to do that.     kdm or gdm may open a port for remote desktop if you tell it too
<Mena> Do Animations
<nosrednaekim> jake_ has an ati
<nosrednaekim> mena: blender
<jake_> nosrednaekim: but xgl doesnt appear, only kde and failsafe
<Mena> nosrednaek, ok
<jake_> i have savage s3
<Mena> nosrednaekim,* ok
<nosrednaekim> jake_. sorry... forgot, yes.. youdon't need XGL
<nosrednaekim> i'm not sure why beryl isn't working, try running "beryl-manager" from the command line
<Aiwuu> its normal if i have some "black screens" in xgl?XD
<jake_> nosrednaekim: so how can i fix this? beryl doesnt select as window manager
<nosrednaekim> Aiwuu: before starting beryl, yes.. that happns to me
<nosrednaekim> jake_ just start up a normal session, kill any beryl managers running (little red diamond)
<qex> how does i get a avi player in ubuntu?? pleas help me!!!!
<nosrednaekim> then pull up a konsole and type "beryl-manager"
<nosrednaekim> !avi | qex
<ubotu> qex: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jake_> nosrednaekim: that's it?
<qex> thx ubotu
<ecetahmaz> intelikely/c0nv1ct I want to control my ports. i ve gotta use ftp and remote desktop next week
<Aiwuu> okok nosrednaekim, i get somes too but im talking when a nother app makes a highlight or something like that :;P
<kawa> Hi, has Anybody got this WLAN-card to work with WPA ?  Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] /ISL3886
<nosrednaekim> prisms are good at linux support I've heard
<c0nv1ct> ecetahmaz: by default, ubuntu doesnt block anything
<nosrednaekim> jake_ yes
<c0nv1ct> ecetahmaz: if you run a ftp server, and tell gdm to allow remote connections, it should be open
<mjunx> by default, linux doesn't block anything period
<nosrednaekim> see if that konsole puts out any error messages
<mjunx> port-wise
<c0nv1ct> mjunx: some distros have a default firewall, usually stateful packet filtering
<mjunx> its firewall (iptables) along with any others (e.g. pf) don't filter anything by default that is
<mjunx> o rly? that's not default linux though, is it? ;p
<c0nv1ct> default linux is just a kernel
<Aiwuu> and a console?
<c0nv1ct> default iptables does not block anything, that is correct
<mjunx> yeah, and the kernel comes with a firewall
<mjunx> righto
<ecetahmaz> C0nv1ct i need to close all my port and after i will open some of them manually
<firemonkeyballz> nos kde support nomad such as the zen vision w?
<c0nv1ct> it doesnt have to mjunx
<mjunx> right
<nosrednaekim> zen vision w?haha yes...its work though
<Aiwuu> wel... someone know how to take "photos" in XGL?
<firemonkeyballz> not afraid of work
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<mjunx> Aiwuu, recordmydesktop works well
<c0nv1ct> ecetahmaz: you can enable and disable the services if you want
<Aiwuu> where i can download/get that:P?
<voidmage> anyone know a way in knetworkmanager to get it to run a script after connecting to network X?
<Aiwuu> google?Xd
<c0nv1ct> ecetahmaz: or make scripts to block and open the ports
<Aiwuu> or apt?
<voidmage> or any way to do that in general for a specific network?
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: you need to comile the newest version of Amarok with the newest version of lib MTP
<rbrunhuber> Aiwuu: want to talk big now ? :-)
<Mena> nosrednaekim, Thanks :)
<mjunx> Aiwuu, via apt
<firemonkeyballz> not too bad
<nosrednaekim> Mena: YM
<mjunx> in universe as usual
<mjunx> !recordmydesktop
<firemonkeyballz> so long I dont need to make changes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Daisuke_Ido_> now things are looking pretty friggin nice, if i do say so myself.
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: I have a tutorial somewhere...
<mjunx> ubotu, yes you do
<ecetahmaz> c0nv1ct thanx i`ll search how can i do that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes you do - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> !package feisty recordmydesktop
<voidmage> !info recordmydesktop
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Package recordmydesktop does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ecetahmaz> do u know any helpfull link for find easyly
<mjunx> damn, he ain't intelligent he says
<ubotu> Yum!
<firemonkeyballz> I think I should remove remote desktop sharing
<mjunx> he don't deserve a botsnack! :(
<firemonkeyballz> ....
<jake__> nosrednaekim: sir i restart new session, but nothing happens
* _Daisuke_Ido_ prostrates himself before nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: shaddup;)
<_Daisuke_Ido_> your help is appreciated, it looks awesome.  thank you
<nosrednaekim> jake_ start a konsole...
<firemonkeyballz> grrrr nos its intergrated
<firemonkeyballz> hell
<nosrednaekim> and type this in "beryl-manager"
<nosrednaekim> !language | firemonkeyballz
<ubotu> firemonkeyballz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<firemonkeyballz> desktop sharing is intergrated
<firemonkeyballz> he double honke stix
<rbrunhuber> !ubotu doku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doku - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> is family-friendly considered TV-Y7 or TV-Y?
<Aiwuu> mjunx, via apt?, ok... recordmydesktop?
<rbrunhuber> !ubotu docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mjunx> Aiwuu, yeah, that's what it's called, but it's in universe
<mjunx> Aiwuu, and if the bot's ignorance of the package is any sign, it might be in feisty only at the moment sadly
<Aiwuu> ><
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i'm drooling
<mjunx> oh yeah, it is, sorry
<Aiwuu> but i can use it on Edgy?
<mjunx> I know there's another one
<mjunx> probably
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: awesome eh?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> quite
<mjunx> byzanz records to GIF
<mjunx> istanbul is another one
<_Daisuke_Ido_> wonder how resource-intensive this is
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: not as bad as you may think...
<_Daisuke_Ido_> seems to be running about as well
<mjunx> I can run it on a crappy integrated graphics card, so, yeah
<nosrednaekim> runs on a 2 year old intel integrated chi[
<mjunx> yes^ that's what I'm talking about :D
* _Daisuke_Ido_ blinks
<mjunx> it's like the opposite of vista
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i just tried to drag a window across the border between virtual desktops ^_^
<nosrednaekim> HAHA!!
<nosrednaekim> try alt+tab
<_Daisuke_Ido_> ooh, pretty
<Tm_T> Actually you can drag them.
<mjunx> try ctrl+alt+arrows, or ctrl+alt+click-n-drag-mouse
<nonuda> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> ahh yes that too
<mjunx> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mjunx> compiz is too gnome-biased IMO
<nosrednaekim> beryl is the most amazing program...
<mjunx> at least you can get aquamarine for beryl which makes it more kde-centric
<_Daisuke_Ido_> pardon me while i cry
<_Daisuke_Ido_> actually, i'm using emerald
<_Daisuke_Ido_> the problem was xgl
<nosrednaekim> aquamarine is great
<_Daisuke_Ido_> aiglx is working great
<Aiwuu> emerald sux in KDE ...
<nosrednaekim> but not real stable
<mjunx> I use whatever comes with xorg 7.1 and 7.2
<_Daisuke_Ido_> ah, i can't quite figure out how to access aquamarines themes...
<mjunx> yeah, I've had it randomly crash a few times
<nosrednaekim> there aren't any... its your present KDE theme
<mjunx> _Daisuke_Ido_, it uses your kde kwin theme
* _Daisuke_Ido_ feels stupid now :D
<mjunx> are there any good emerald themes that 	aren't	 a ripoff of vista or os x?
<firemonkeyballz> anyone know where I can get tor and validia and privoxy for kde?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> mjunx: yes.  there's an OSX ripoff.
<_Daisuke_Ido_> wait, you said that
<_Daisuke_Ido_> no.
<_Daisuke_Ido_> :)
<mjunx> hrmm...
<nosrednaekim> mjunx: oh yeah!!
<mjunx> what's with the vista fascination?
<nosrednaekim> it looks kool I guess:-D
<mjunx> it's easier to make kde (or gnome) look like vista than it is to make vista look like vista
<mjunx> considering all the apps on vista that weren't updated interface-wise
<firemonkeyballz> nm
<qex> i have downloaded vlc and have unpackage it.. how does i install it?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> mjunx: and the resources necessary (not to mention monetary output)
<mjunx> indeed
<qex> becouse with sudo apt-get install vlc .. does not work :/
<_Daisuke_Ido_> qex: why not just install it from the repository?
<mjunx> qex, is it a .deb file?
<qex> mjunx : no :(
<mjunx> source?
<qex> yepp
<qex> source what?
<mjunx> inside the directory, ./configure && make && sudo make install
<eilker> i have microphone, i wanna record my voice, which software do i need to use for it ?
<qex> my source list cant find it i think
<mjunx> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<nosrednaekim> !krec
<ubotu> krec: sound recorder utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 345 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<mjunx> hmm
<mjunx> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<mjunx> you need universe, you got that?
<qex> what did you worte?
<nosrednaekim> !krec | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: please see above
<qex> universe? no!
<mjunx> yes!
<qex> where download?
<mjunx> !universe | qex
<ubotu> qex: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<eilker> nosrednaekim: thanx
<nosrednaekim> thank the bot... with a treat
<ecetahmaz> thanx
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<mjunx> !botsnack >me
<mjunx> hmm, that wasn't what I wanted...
<nosrednaekim> mjunx...hey!! thats not fair
<mjunx> all it did was say "yum" to me privately :(
<nosrednaekim> I know....
<nosrednaekim> no thank yous...
<mjunx> !gimme food >me
<mjunx> for what?
<nosrednaekim> !throw up > mjunx
<thev> my GIMP has no print option.  It makes me sad.  Running Kubuntu Edgy - anyone know what's up?
<mjunx> !lart > nosrednaekim
<mjunx> hehe
<nosrednaekim> haha
<qex> i have set multivserse now
<nosrednaekim> bot's fun
<mjunx> maybe you need gimp-print, thev?
<qex> universe and multiverse is enabled!
<mjunx> not sure if that's what you're looking for though
<andrew___> Hi I have a question, is there anyone who can help?
<mjunx> qex, apt-get update
<nosrednaekim> andrew: ask away
<thev> mjunx - I'll take a look
<qex> yepp
<qex> and now?
<mjunx> apt-get install vlc
<qex> ok il try!
<andrew___> ok i'll explain as my best.....
<qex> it works!
<qex> thanks alot! ^^
<mjunx> yay
<mjunx> no prob
<rbrunhuber> !throw up >me
<mjunx> I can't wait for vlc 0.9
<qex> you know how to fix sound to? ^^
<mjunx> it's using qt4 instead of wxcrap
<qex> my soundcard is in my motherboard
<jake_> guys are xgl and beryl are different window manager?
<qex> how to fix sound?
<mjunx> qex, what's wrong with it? does alsa give an error?
<nosrednaekim> jake_ no, xgl is an xserver
<qex> my sound just dont work at all
<nosrednaekim> did you try what I told you to?
<nonuda> i have a pcmcia modem, how do install it drivers, coz scanModem can't detect it
<qex> i hear ubuntu bips but no sound in music and videos
<mjunx> qex, I have a similar issue on my other computer, so I don't have any advice :/
<qex> hmm.. okey.. thx anyway! .)
<qex> yeah a question.. i have updated and installed vlc now
<qex> where does i found vlc?
<qex> not in multimedia ? :/
<nosrednaekim> run "vlc"
<andrew___> ok well i am a complete newbie to linux and kubuntu, i am having an issue installing VLC player and WINE, i get an error in ADEPT that says " Break install" so i downloaded synaptic and i get the same issue.  do you know howe i can fix this?
<jake_> so how is it connected with beryl?
<eilker> nosrednaekim: cant i save as mp3 ?
<nosrednaekim> no. only wav
<mjunx> qex, that's where it should be
<carutsu> hello
<nosrednaekim> but you can convert to mp3 somehow...
<qex> and where should it be mjunx?
<mjunx> qex, in multimedia
<andrew___> anyone?
<qex> yeah
<qex> but its not there
<ForgeAus> hey
<qex> need a reboot?
<mjunx> as "VLC media player"
<mjunx> nah, just log out and back in
<andrew___> Yes "VLC Media player"
<qex> nope :(
<Bi||aBong> why when i install the ati driver and i go to console an type fglrxconfig this say bash: fglrxconfig: command not found?
<mjunx> log out of kde that is
<nosrednaekim> andrew: which package is it thats breaking it?
<nosrednaekim> try each one individually
<andrew___> ok just a sec i'll give that try....
<mjunx> because it's not installed apparently, Bi||aBong
<carutsu> this is my problem: i need accents so someon pointed me to the modifier key under Xkb options... i assigned the right ctrl to it, but now not even the right control works! what can i do?
<jake_> i mean do i need xgl to run beryl properly?
<carutsu> how do i restore te left control
<nosrednaekim> billabong: its aticonfig
<nosrednaekim> jake_ no you do not
<Bi||aBong> ok
<jake_> nosrednaekim:
<thev> lsusb sees my printers - why doesn't the printer setup dialogue?
<nosrednaekim> yes?
<carutsu> hello, this is my problem: i need accents so someon pointed me to the modifier key under Xkb options... i assigned the right ctrl to it, but now not even the right control works! what can i do?
<qex> now it is there
<qex> thanks!! ^^
<reldruh> whenever I create a new user, they can't use sudo, even if I add them to the sudo group. How can I fix this?
<jake_> nosrednaekim: ive read the xgl website and txgl can also do a cube style desktop
<carutsu> hello, this is my problem: i need accents so someone pointed me to the modifier key under Xkb options... i assigned the right ctrl to it, but now not even the left control works! what can i do?
<nosrednaekim> jake_ xgl can't do it alone, you need either beryl or compiz on top of it
<qex> wtf.. now my sound works to! how great ! :d
<qex> hehe
<nosrednaekim> good!!
<firemonkeyballz> ok...
<eilker> nosrednaekim: how will i listen th recorded file ?
<eilker> *the
<firemonkeyballz> anyone know how to install .deb files
<nosrednaekim> use any player
<jake_> nosrednaekim: so what do you think, if install compiz instead of beryl?
<eilker> firemonkeyballz: right click
<Bardology> what's the best fs to use for your / partition?
<nosrednaekim> no.. beryl will work..
<firemonkeyballz> lol geez
<mjunx> Bardology, ext3
<eilker> firemonkeyballz: and u gonna see kubuntu package manager
<Bardology> mjunx: same with swap?
<mjunx> swap uses swap
<nosrednaekim> do this pls jake start a konsole type this into it "beryl-manager"  hit enter and tell me what it says...
<jake_> nosrednaekim: but it didnt in my machine, im using laptop,
<mjunx> different type of filesystem concept
<rbrunhuber> reldruh: you have to add them to the admin group
<nosrednaekim> jake_ what do ou mean it didn't?
<Bardology> oh, there it is  :)
<Bardology> thanks
<mjunx> np
<jake_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<jake_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<jake_>   Major opcode:  145
<rbrunhuber> jake_:  the baddevice is ok.
<jake_>   Minor opcode:  3
<nosrednaekim> is that all?
<jake_>   Resource id:  0x0
<reldruh> rbrunhuber: thanks. I just googled it and found that. Not much makes you feel like more of a newbie than the first google result being your exact answer _after_ you've already asked in an irc room. Thanks though :-)
<jake_> Failed to open device
<jake_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<jake_>   Major opcode:  145
<jake_>   Minor opcode:  3
<jake_>   Resource id:  0x0
<jake_> Failed to open device
<carutsu> hello, this is my problem: i need accents so someone pointed me to the modifier key under Xkb options... i assigned the right ctrl to it, but now not even the left control works! what can i do?
<jake_> yup thats it
<nosrednaekim> I don't know...I've never used a sis chip... looks like it doesn't like your chipset..
<jake_> rbrunhuber: sorry but i dont know what it means
<voidmage> jake_: That x error is normal
<rbrunhuber> reldruh: you are welcome
<voidmage> jake_: ubuntu includes support for wacom tablets by default and that error just means you don't have one
<nosrednaekim> oh right.. forgot anout that..
<nosrednaekim> do it puts a little diamond i the panel right?
<nosrednaekim> *so
<jake_> everything is normal, then why cant i run this program properly.
<voidmage> which one?
<nosrednaekim> jake..does it put a red diamon in the panel?
<jake_> yes the red diamond
<nosrednaekim> right click on it...
<archangel_> why cant I play dvd's anymore?
<jake_> i did
<archangel_> they used to play fine
<firemonkeyballz> ok how does one install tor?
<voidmage> Then select the window manager as beryl instead of kwin
<rbrunhuber> voidmage: althogh it is quite annoying they are in the xorg.conf. although nearly nobody has the "lovely wacom things"
<jake_> then..
<archangel_> now, they just might as well be frizbee's
<firemonkeyballz> seems im missing a package
<voidmage> rbrunhuber: i don't have it either
<nosrednaekim> doesn't it do something?
<eilker> nosrednaekim>: it has only *rc file, no  file to play sth wrong ?
<archangel_> they play up to the rating screen
<firemonkeyballz> eh... break
<nosrednaekim> eiker, you have to save it..
<firemonkeyballz> be back
<nosrednaekim> jake: doens't it do ANYTHING?
<nosrednaekim> when you select beryl?
<eilker> nosrednaekim>: i save as test.krec
<nosrednaekim> hmm... just a second..
<jake_> yes. it only refreshes the screen and evrything's back to normal,,, and when rightclick on beryl. the window manager is still in kwin
<Bi||aBong> why when i write in aticonfig this: aticonfig --resolution=1,1600x1200,1280x1024,1024x768 the console say: Segmentation fault?
<eilker> nosrednaekim>: than what to do ? is it zipped ?
<nosrednaekim> eilker...I appologize.. wrong package, get krecord
<nosrednaekim> !krecord
<ubotu> krecord: KDE sound recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16-3 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 308 kB
<eilker> nosrednaekim: ok,tahnx
<archangel_> anyone use the 3d desktop or xgl?
<voidmage> jake_: Can you run beryl-manager from a terminal and get the output in there when you switch to beryl?
<eilker> i use it
<eilker> aiglx+ beryl
<archangel_> they both rock
<nosrednaekim> archangel_: absolutely...
<jake_> yes
<jake_> i mean no, how?
<voidmage> first, quit beryl-manager
<voidmage> then open konsole and run beryl-manager from there
<jake_> i did, then?
<voidmage> If nothing happens
<voidmage> Then switch to beryl as your window manager
<voidmage> paste your output in konsole to a pastebin
<nosrednaekim> I have to go all... goodnight (morning)... and God Bless
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<nosrednaekim> and good luck with your problems..
<Bi||aBong> somebody can help me?
<jake_> how do i switch, in the konsole?
<voidmage> You switch like you would normally
<voidmage> But beryl-manager will print messages to konsole
<nosrednaekim> no..switch on the beryl icon, and see what the terminal says
<nosrednaekim> bye all...
<archangel_> can anyone help me with selecting a better print manager or driver
<archangel_> my print is really weird
<jake_>  Beryl system compatiblity check                            *
<jake_> **************************************************************
<jake_> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<eilker> nosrednaekim>: byes
<jake_> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<jake_> Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)
<jake_> Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed
<jake_> Checking for RandR extension                    : passed
<jake_> Checking for XSync extension                    : passed
<jake_> Checking Screen 0 ...
<jake_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<jake_> Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed
<jake_> Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed
<voidmage> jake_: next time can you paste it to a pastebin?
<jake_> Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<voidmage> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jake_> Support for non power of two textures missing
<jake_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<jake_> beryl: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<jake_> beryl: Using non-tfp mode
<jake_> beryl: Support for non power of two textures missing
<jake_> beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0
<jake_> beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<jake_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<jake_>   Major opcode:  145
<jake_>   Minor opcode:  3
<jake_>   Resource id:  0x0
<archangel_> dude your flooding
<nosrednaekim> ok stop please!!!
<slyfox> Does anyone know how can I make it so that when I click in Firefox File - Send Link it will launch Kmail ?
<voidmage> jake_: xgl or aiglx?
<jake_> Failed to open device
<archangel_> the basement
<jake_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<jake_>   Major opcode:  145
<jake_>   Minor opcode:  3
<jake_>   Resource id:  0x0
<jake_> Failed to open device
<nosrednaekim> its AIGLX
<jake_> sorry.
<voidmage> also did you get my message about pasting it to a site next time?
<nosrednaekim> seems to be this line : "Support for non power of two textures missing"
<voidmage> what card?
<jake_> yes i get sorry..
<jake_> im using s3 savage
<Mena>  :(
<Mena> i had a problem with encoding
<jake_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9582/
<Mena> and i did that to enable some encodings
<Mena> i add this utf8 to the line of vfat on fstab
<Mena> bec i had two Xp and linux
<archangel_> is using CUPS the best route for my printer even if it's not printing right?
<Mena> SO nothing happened
<jake_> voidmage: so what do you think?
<voidmage> one second
<firemonkeyballz> ok ok... for all of you that havent installed tor
<firemonkeyballz> http://othello.alma.edu/~07tmhopk/ubuntuhowto.html
<Mena> i still got problems with encoding for the arabic chrarcter encoding any idea
<firemonkeyballz> you realy should
<ecetahmaz> hi, how can i reset root pswrd? sudo passwd -l root is that right?
<voidmage> jake_: try
<voidmage> jake_: right click on beryl, advanced options->rendering path->copy
<voidmage> then try launching beryl
<archangel_> Mena: what do you think of Dianna Kazan?   (my spelling might be off)
<voidmage> jake_: Again, check the konsole window for messages
<Mena> archangel_, songer ?
<Mena> archangel_, singer*
<archangel_> Mena: yeah
<jake_> just a moment
<Mena> archangel_, i heard a name like that befor as i guess but dnt know :)
<archangel_> love her voice
<Mena> archangel_, ok
<_Daisuke_Ido_> not acceptable
<_Daisuke_Ido_> beryl keeps locking up on me :\
<Hasrat_USA> _Daisuke_Ido_: ATI?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> nvidia
<_Daisuke_Ido_> aiglx
<_Daisuke_Ido_> still have mouse control, but can't do anything
<Hasrat_USA> heh
<ecetahmaz> n
<Hasrat_USA> right click on the beryl icon right now
<_Daisuke_Ido_> it's not running.
<Hasrat_USA> go to rendering platform and select Force nVIDIA
<Hasrat_USA> if it's not running, make it run
<_Daisuke_Ido_> then it locks up.
<_Daisuke_Ido_> is this something editable through a config file
<Innosense> I just tried to run two monitors with my kunbuntu and it crashed hard when I restarted and now I can't startx
<Hasrat_USA> lol
<Innosense> Can anyone walk me through reseting my monitor settings in the comand line so I can boot up to the gui again?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Innosense> sweet
<Innosense> whats that "  "?
<Innosense> the command line?
<Dr_willis> :) amazing the # of wquestions allready anwsered on the wiki/forums and sites.
<Dr_willis> just makign the  command 'stand out'
<_Daisuke_Ido_> problem seemed to start when i enabled the 3d thing
<Innosense> sorry about asking questions here...I just really like to talk to people...
<jake_> voidmage: nothing appears on konsole
<genii> fizzmahon You here? I ghosted
<_Daisuke_Ido_> now beryl-manager won't launch :(
<voidmage> you switched rendering path to copy then started beyrl?
<voidmage> _Daisuke_Ido_: make sure there aren't any other beryl-managers running
<voidmage> 'killall beryl-manager'
<Dr_willis> Innosense,  no problem. :)
<Dr_willis> i hang here all the time just to chitchat and help
<genii> fizzmahon You here? I had a disconnect and ghosted but am actually here now
<jake_> voidmage: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9585/
<voidmage> jake_: was that from when you started beryl-manager?
<Innosense> Hey...
<voidmage> because that's normal
<jake_> yes it was
<Innosense> I did that sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart thing
<_Daisuke_Ido_> yeah, that wasn't happy
<jake_> but why cant i select beryl as window manger
<voidmage> why not?
<Innosense> and now all I have is nothing
<Dr_willis> Innosense,  you did use 'gdm, or kdm' instead of ?dm :)
<_Daisuke_Ido_> voidmage: as soon as beryl started, the system hard-locked
<Innosense> not even a command line, just...a place to type that doesn't execute any code.
<voidmage> oh
<voidmage> that's not good then
<ForgeAus> jake you probably still need to make sure your drivers are working /glx/aiglx, etc is functioning rather than just installed
<voidmage> i have no idea, ask in #beryl
<_Daisuke_Ido_> no
<Dr_willis> Innosense,  huh?  that shuld of gotten you to the 'console' login screen
<jake_> when i rightclick on :select window manger> beryl" it didnt select
<Innosense> no
<voidmage> jake_: ask in #beryl
<Innosense> I think I have kdm, but I didn't know what ?dm stood for...
<Innosense> I acutally don't know what any of that is...
<voidmage> ?dm meant either gdm or kdm
<voidmage> whether you had gnome or kde
<Dr_willis> its a wildcard for one of xdm, kdm, gdm, (heck even wdm)
<Dr_willis> :)
<voidmage> or whatever it is
<Innosense> I have kde
<voidmage> well anyways
<c0nv1ct> try #ubuntu-effects too
<voidmage> you did sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<voidmage> and nothing now?
<Dr_willis> ls -l  /etc/init.d/?dm
<Dr_willis> "_
<Dr_willis> :)
<Innosense> I just restarted the machine all togeather, becuase I couldn't do anything
<Dr_willis> restart should 'stop and start' the kdm service, and thus stop and restarty X.
<Dr_willis> Innosense,  try 'alt-ctrl-f1' next time
<jake_> voidmage: thank you very much
<thev> Anyone know when Feisty final is due to release?
<voidmage> Innosense: or if you need to restart X, you can also ctrl+alt+backspace
<voidmage> thev: late april
<Innosense> in the command line?
<voidmage> thev: right now shooting for april 19
<thev> is printer support better in it?
<voidmage> Innosense: ctrl+alt+backspace is anywhere in X
<voidmage> thev: lots of stuff is nice about feisty
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-backspace is a "KICK X in the head and force it to die" key sequence.
<Dr_willis> :)
<thev> I have a couple of HPs and they just don't seem to be working properly
<voidmage> xorg 7.2 is in there, has better support for composite stuff (beryl)
<Aiwuu> its normal if my dvdrom dont read cds or dvds :S (the system stops ><)
<Innosense> okay
<voidmage> knetworkmanager is nice for wireless stuff
<Innosense> I did that restart thing again
<Innosense> and all i get
<thev> dammit... I'm downloading herd 5 :p
<Dr_willis> if your X server is not confiured right.. it does no good to 'restart' X
<Innosense> is...its like a command line without a command line
<Innosense> yeah I think thats the case
<voidmage> herd 5 is pretty stable right now, but of course i can't officially support it
<voidmage> :P
<thev> well damn the torpedos
<thev> that's my motto
<voidmage> i've been using it since herd 3
<Mena> Dr_Willis, Did you know this program from here http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<thev> herd 3 wouldn't install on my test box
<voidmage> hmm
<thev> but herd 5 did
<Innosense> well I will be back
<Innosense> my friends are here to welcome me home
<voidmage> if you use konqueror apparently it works with google/gmail now
<thev> that's at work tho
<Mena> or any one else
<Innosense> but hopefully I'll be able to figure this out later
<thev> doesn't help me much here at home :/
<carutsu> i managed to erase my control key
<voidmage> thev: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Herd4/Kubuntu
<voidmage> replace herd4 with any other herd #
<voidmage> to see other changes
<carutsu> can anybody send me a fresh install of /etc/xkb
<carutsu> can anybody send me a fresh install of /etc/xkb11
<Dr_willis> Mena,  been using that for proberly over a year or more.
<Dr_willis> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<thev> no comprehensive list?
<voidmage> thev: not really
<Dr_willis> ls -l  /etc/xkb11
<Dr_willis> ls: /etc/xkb11: No such file or directory
<Mena> Dr_Willis, okay but i get a problem with the encoding
<Dr_willis> Mena,  encoding of what?
<Mena> Dr_Willis, of arabic characters
<thev> now, fo course... the eternal question... i386 or 64bit version... : /
<voidmage> thev: i'd still stick with i386
<voidmage> also, beta comes out in about 1.5 weeks
<Mena> Dr_Willis, there is a solution for vfat by adding the utf8 to vfat line on fstab
<thev> yeah I don't think iscan plays nice in 64bit
<Mena> Dr_Willis, but with ext3 i dont know
<voidmage> so herd 5 should be plenty stable now, but of course still not for production machines, etc, don't hurt me please
<voidmage> :P
<Dr_willis> no idea on arabic stuff..    perhaps that programs web site has some faq/forums for info.
<thev> well this is a production machine... but my printers don't work, so I can't produce... :p
<Dr_willis> thats when network printers are handy. :)
<orange_> what should i research to be able to network this kubuntu laptop to my 2 other pc's with winxp
<orange_> is it samba?
<thev> Dr Willis - I would still need driver installed, wouldn't I?
<thev> I have a windoze lappy I could use as a network printer server
<thev> seems kinda dumb tho
<Dr_willis> thev,  if you are lucky the printer can handle Postscript.
<thev> the whole idea is to not use windows
<Dr_willis> I got a 'network' gizmo for my old old old laser printer
<Dr_willis> what kind of printer ya got?
<thev> According to CUPS  test page its postscript level 3
<thev> I have a HP laserjet 1000 and a Photosmart D7160
<Dr_willis> I got a Laserjet6L :) like 10+ yrs old. heh
<thev> hey whatever works
<thev> the old lasers were tanks
<carutsu> sorry i was mistaken this is what i need /etc/X11/xkb/
<carutsu> please! i'm control-less xD
<carutsu> i need accents so someone pointed me to the modifier key under Xkb options on Kcontrol... i assigned the right ctrl to it, but now not even the left control works! it seems that all got changed
<carutsu> i tried to change it back
<Dr_willis> carutsu,  you need the whole dir?
<carutsu> i dont know what was changed
<Dr_willis> carutsu,  you changed the settings as a USER?
<carutsu> no
<carutsu> DR_willis no in Kcontrol
<firemonkeyballz> gee myspace is infected
<Dr_willis> carutsu,  err... you ran Kcontrol as a user logged into X?
<Mena> Dr_Willis, i found out that they didnt enable th option for utf8 yet
<Dr_willis> carutsu,  or did you 'sudo Kcontrol' ?
<carutsu> Dr_willis xD yes
<carutsu> now
<Dr_willis> yes to what part...
<Dr_willis> :)
<carutsu> Dr_willis no as user
<Mena> Dr_Willis, but if i add it to ext3 lines it will not make any thing
<firemonkeyballz> http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/category/security/
<intelikey> hmmm uninstalling   221MB   of language-pack-'s   why were they installed is the question ?
<firemonkeyballz> look
<Mena> Dr_Willis, or no idea :D
<Dr_willis> carutsu,   if its a 'user' setting - i doubt if it affected anything in the /etc/ANYTHING dir.. try making a new user and see if it works for them properly
<carutsu> got it
<intelikey> or why doesn't localepurge remove language-pack-'s ?
<Dr_willis> carutsu,  linux likes to keep users from trashing the system. :)
<carutsu> Dr_willis the point is i've managed to do it 3 times already..
<carutsu> Dr_willis i admited, 1 was because i played with permisions
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> trashing the users account is not the same as trashing the syste,
<intelikey> psuydo
<intelikey> when you trash root jr.  you have for the windows user trashed the system
<intelikey> that rebooting to a root console thing   that's like rewriting the whole os  to some.
<Dr_willis> gee.. even windows has a pathic rescue mode. :)
<firemonkeyballz> dr_willis wont matter
<firemonkeyballz> things are changing
<firemonkeyballz> vista will install updates reguardless
<Dr_willis> I got a windows XP live cd. :) from.. errr.. somewere.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> vista can kiss my... err... never mind.
<Daisuke_Ido> quite a talkative bunch in the beryl channel
<firemonkeyballz> anyone tried shorwall?
<intelikey> i still want to know if i can put    killall5   in an init script without it killing the script it's in.
* oem_ is away: .
<ecetahmaz> hi, my all port is open, how i can mnage???
<intelikey> where is the configuration for the logout button hidden ?
<jake_> anybody here using compiz?
<firemonkeyballz> kde button
<firemonkeyballz> just above it
<firemonkeyballz> ecetahmaz
<firemonkeyballz> should be in the system settings
<ecetahmaz> im here
<Hasrat_USA> what a surprise!
<firemonkeyballz> login manager?
<carutsu> Dr_willis it woeked rebooting
<carutsu> xD
<carutsu> it was just fixed
<Dr_willis> carutsu,  great.. err.. what was fixed..  i forgot..;)
<Dr_willis> watching tv. heh heh
<carutsu> Dr_willis xDDDDDD my control key
<firemonkeyballz> heh should set remote shutdown for nooobody
<firemonkeyballz> buh not sure what would happen
<Dr_willis> chmod +s /bin/shutdown
<Dr_willis> :)
<ecetahmaz> u mean is  user manag
<ecetahmaz> er
<ecetahmaz> not init
<Dr_willis> then everyone can shutdown.
<carutsu> is there a way to use zombie keys without remaping?
<firemonkeyballz> set nobody on remote shudown?
<ecetahmaz> mer
<Forge> hmm
<Forge> grrr
<Forge> this is stupid
<Dr_willis> moo
<firemonkeyballz> cluck
<ecetahmaz> aranizd portlari nasil kontrol eebilecegimi soyleyebilecek biri vrmi? linux da tecrubeli biri vrmi
<Dr_willis> Chortle
<firemonkeyballz> mow
<Forge> ARGH!
<Forge> I can't change nicks :(
<Dr_willis> egads!
<bogus> umk
<bogus> wow
<bogus> stole someone elses name
<bogus> lol
<firemonkeyballz> ok better
<firemonkeyballz> dont wanna piss them off
<ben325e> So I tried ubuntu (and linux for that matter) for the first time four days ago... I tried Kubuntu today.... I'm digging KDE so much more!
<Dr_willis> i tend to have both gnome and kde installed.
<Hasrat_USA> Just found this! credits go to a great Beryl enthusiast and analyst in Ubuntu-effects: Press ALT and rotate the mouse's scroll wheel to turn on/off + increase/decrease transparency of a particular window.
<voidmage> Hasrat_USA: great find
<Dr_willis> Hasrat_USA,  now if only transparent windoiws actually helped make you more productive.
<Dr_willis> I belive that "Metiss" desktop had a similer combo  that 'zoomed' a window larger.
<Hasrat_USA> but i still don't understand how the f he guessed that my mouse had a scroll wheel
<compilerwriter> ben325e I like kde better than gnome as well.  Although, I am seeing a sort of beatiful simplicity in fluxbox.
<compilerwriter> s/beatiful/beautiful
<ben325e> dunno what fluxbox is (yet), and I will say that gnome was way easy to get into (Sorry Mr. Torvalds... it just is...)
<Hasrat_USA> well dr, when three firefox browser windows are overlapping each other, i would like to make at least two of them transparent to help me stay on track and not get confused.
<firemonkeyballz> dann no transparency
<Dr_willis> fluxbox a minimal window manager, part of the 'blackbox' faimly.
<LL_Hakaisou> !div3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about div3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firemonkeyballz> looking for codecs?
<Hasrat_USA> firemonkeyballz: you have to be running either compiz or beryl to do that
<ben325e> Is there anything I just need to know about KDE/Kubuntu, or "must have" programs?  Or do ya think I'm prettty much good to go?
<LL_Hakaisou> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> ben325e,  depends on what you are doing.
<compilerwriter> ben325e: Fluxbox is just another gui like kde.  It is not nearly as resource intensive as kde.  Handy when you are logging in for an xterm session via the net.
<Dr_willis> ben325e,  i find that learning about 'mc' is good.. but its neither a kde or gnome app. :)
<firemonkeyballz> anyone try shorewall
<firemonkeyballz> ?
<Hasrat_USA> firemonkeyballz: also, did you know that if i press the 'super' (and in winblows' language, the windows key) key and move the mouse wheel up, the whole screen will magnify dramatically and vice versa.
<intelikey> ben325e ahh   yes.
<Hasrat_USA> it's amazing that beryl doesn't require expensive hardware
<intelikey> firemonkeyballz it's just a configurator for iptables    no?     but no i haven't used that one.     don't even use iptables    not a server.
<Dr_willis> try out the  Mandriva-2007.0-One-Metisse.i586.iso   live cd.. for an alternatve to Beryl. Its gettting overlooked sadly. :(
<SagaciousKJB> I'm having a problem with input actions.  They just plain won't work.  PrintSceen won't even bring up KSnapShot anymore, and I'm getting no errors anywhere.
<SagaciousKJB> Is there something obvious I've over looked?  The "disabled" check box is unchecked, of course
<Dr_willis> Metisse is nifty in ways..
<ben325e> I read that KDE is somewhat harder to install things like themes, etc, and that it is supposed to run slower than gnome (ok well not supposed to, but generally does...), but I've found that KDE seems 3x as responsive as Gnome!
<firemonkeyballz> well torrents are a server client
<intelikey> point ?
<Morbo> Huh?
<Hasrat_USA> OH my lord! after applying some hardcore transparency to almost all my open windows, Beryl's performance increased dramatically
<compilerwriter> ben325e I have found kde to be more responsive.
<Morbo> I haven't noticed any difference
<ben325e> looking up mc....
<Hasrat_USA> yeah KDE rocks I'm using Beryl on it
<AxlRose> ok...I recently reinstalled kubuntu and I CANNOT get DRI to work
<ben325e> I have beryl and compiz installed on gnome, so I guess for kde too, but it didn't work well in gnome for me... stupid ati radeon xpress 200g integrated video...
<carutsu> is there a way to use dead keys without remaping?
<AxlRose> not with ATI, radeon, or fglrx
<firemonkeyballz> ben
<firemonkeyballz> I have ati xpress
<Dr_willis> ben325e,  im supprised its working at all for you
<firemonkeyballz> i have noooo problems
<Dr_willis> i got a x200m in my laptop - :) its way low end. :(
<ben325e> I bet you have the 200 M....
<Dr_willis> but heck it was a cheap laptop
<intelikey> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Hasrat_USA> i have a very bad feeling about GNOME. I think it's going to be extinct in a couple of years (who knows?) but i will keep it in my computer just because it's an ancient product and even if it dies i will keep it in my collection just to show off
<firemonkeyballz> no have an acer aspire 5100
<ben325e> I have 200 G... .Hp pavillion AMD 64 3200+, 1.5gig ram...
<firemonkeyballz> its the 1100
<firemonkeyballz> graphics card
<intelikey> Hasrat_USA have a look in  #ubuntu   tell me gnome is dying....
<intelikey> kde may be dying....
<NDPowerBook> Yeah Ubuntu may have been the best thing to ever happen to GNOME
<NDPowerBook> Neither is dying.
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ben325e> aahhh.... yeah.... it seems that most of the non integrated cards from ati are good once you get fglrx in, but the radeon xpress 200 sux... .and even then the 200 M works 20x better than 200g
<intelikey> is there a topic ?
<ben325e> but if anyone wants to UPS me a new card, I'd be most appreciative!  :)
<SagaciousKJB> Okay
<SagaciousKJB> So, I can't find anything relatable to my problem on Kubuntu forums, Ubuntu forums, documentation, or google.
<orange_> when i install programs - where are they stored? I want to find the readme's and stuff
* intelikey sends a trident pci vga card    cod
<ben325e> sweet.... 2 or 4 meg?
<firemonkeyballz> orange depends if you downloaded them
<ben325e> :)
<firemonkeyballz> sometimes they are seporate
<compilerwriter> SagaciousKJB then ask away
<SagaciousKJB> Well, I already did
<carutsu> !deadkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deadkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SagaciousKJB> I didn't know if anyone noticed.
<intelikey> ben325e not svga   vga.   like supports 256 color at 800x600  :)
<firemonkeyballz> buh in the konsole you can use info
<Dr_willis> orange_,  depends on the program. use the package managers and see what files are in the package.
<SagaciousKJB> My input keys are non functioning.  PrintScreen will not even bring up KSnapShot in KDE 3.5
<Jucato> orange_: most often than not, they will be in /usr/share/doc/appname
<SagaciousKJB> I can't find anything about it anywhere obvious, and there's no errors in any log files.  It's very confusing
<intelikey> no actually i think it does support either 15 or 16 bit colour.   but it came in a box with win3.1 on it.
<carutsu> anyone!?
<carutsu> !accents
<SagaciousKJB> And odd, aswell, because I'm using yakuake, and F12 will still bring it open.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accents - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> SagaciousKJB I am confounded also.
<Hasrat_USA> intellikey well the reasons behind why there are LOADS of people living their lives happily ever after in #ubuntu are: 1. people, specially newbies install ubuntu for the first time and the next thing they are directed to is #ubuntu, not #kubuntu. 2. people usually get directed to #ubuntu automatically because kubuntu has never gotten as much popularity as ubuntu has got, although there is not much difference between the two. 3.
<Hasrat_USA> After installing ubuntu, as i have observeed, it takes many newbies more than 4 weeks to install kde-desktop, after they are done with numerous problems with their wi-fi, graphics card, blah blah blah etc etc
<SagaciousKJB> Various key shortcuts for other aps work, just not KDE. :/
<Dr_willis> SagaciousKJB,  as a test.. make a new user.. see if theproblem affects them
<ben325e> I guess we know who is a packrat.... keeping video cards from '92....
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN)
<SagaciousKJB> All right, I'll try that.
<carutsu> nah moustly of who i know just instaled kubuntu
<unholyskorn> where is there a list of supported video cards for beryl?
<intelikey> Hasrat_USA same can be said for most of those things about kubuntu also.
<ben325e> anyone know why the fonts for Open Office in gnome suck, but when I use kde session they look great?
<intelikey> i said MOST
<carutsu> Dr_willis please can you help me i NEED dead keys
<Dr_willis> carutsu,  i dont even have a clue what you mean by 'dead' keys.
<Dr_willis> INotice that my Old amiga has a 'blank' key. :) i think its used on the german keyboard/amigas. heh
<ben325e> you could remap your keyboard so that some don't work.....:)
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN)?
<AxlRose> can anyone help me figure out why DRI isn't working with fglrx
<carutsu> Dr_willis dead keys n~ those like HTML &aacute
<thev> is shutdown time in minutes or seconds?
<carutsu> Dr_willis accents, so on
<Dr_willis> carutsu,  never used them.. :)
<ben325e> btw... when I try to configure my clock I don't have an option to get 12 hr format as opposed to 24.... I lived in germany for a couple of years, so I'm kinda used to it and it's not that big a deal, but I just can't believe that I'm such an idiot that I cant figure out something so basic...
<thev> if I do shutdown -P 15 - 15 minutes to shutdown?
<Dr_willis> you tryont to make things liek an e with a ^  over it?
<carutsu> Dr_willis i know... but i speak spanish, i use them
<carutsu> Dr_willis i'll have to keep looking
<Dr_willis> I thought kde had some setting for that.. but ive never used them. so no idea.
<Dr_willis> given the work kde has in language support.. i imagine you just need tolearn how to use the feature
<intelikey> thev -P is seconds isn't it ?
<thev> well it's been more than 15 seconds, so I think it must be minutes... ;)
<ben325e> xorg-config and edit keyboard layout?
<thev> I did the command and it's still up
<thev> I assume it'll shut down shortly
<intelikey>        -P     Halt action is to turn off the power.
<intelikey> -t seconds.
<thev> intelikey - so do I need to use -t for defining a time value?
<Dr_willis> yep
<thev> or without -t does it assume minutes?
<carutsu> ben325e it screwed list time
<Dr_willis> i think it dont assume much. :)
<Dr_willis> i thought -t was needed or it just exited
<ben325e> ?
<ben325e> it screwed up last time?
<carutsu> ben325e the edit of keyboard layout
<ben325e> gotcha
<Dr_willis> and theres' -t now   'i think also
<Orange_1> README.build.gz  -- how do i read this file?
<thev> well I want it to do it when my download is done :)
<carutsu> well i tried again
<carutsu> now it worked
<carutsu> dont ask me what went wrong
<carutsu> xD
<Dr_willis> zmore whatever.gz
<Dr_willis> or gunzip it first...
<intelikey> thev  no you define a time with no options   but that's a time  not  a time-laps
<Dr_willis> or try zless whatever.gz
<Dr_willis> .gz = guzipped file.
<intelikey> thev if you want a time-laps until shutdown use  -t
<ben325e> congrats carutsu!
<intelikey> thev best way to have one task start when another ends is to  string them.      wget <blah> ;shutdown
<Orange_1> Dr_willis: thanks
<thev> ooo... ok, so how do I know what task to tell it?
<thev> I have a firefox download window up
<ForgeAus> did I ever tell you how much I love krusader!
<ForgeAus> its awesome!
<intelikey> thev you can also test the exit status with the  &&  and  ||   string connectors.     this && that       that runs only if this was successful   || is the opisite.   man bash   for all the info you want on the supject.
<ForgeAus> a bit like midnight commander for KDE...
<SagaciousKJB> Well, the keys worked on the new accounht, although not perfectly.  They opened whatever app they corresponded with on the second xserver I have running
<SagaciousKJB> They still don't work at al on this account.
<ForgeAus> you can even cd to an ftp url!
<ForgeAus> quickly at that
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN)?
<intelikey> thev hard to add a string to an already running process  but one could test the process tabel.         while pidof 'firefoxwhatever' ;do sleep 3 ;done && shutdown
<SagaciousKJB> It seems like it's got something to do with the dual xservers running.   I'm not sure what I would look for in the xorg.conf for that, though
<intelikey> aside from the name 'firefoxwhatever'  that string would work asis
<SagaciousKJB> Dr_willis: Are you still there?
<BenPA> !emac21
<intelikey> going to test killall5 in an init script.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emac21 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info emacs21 | BenPA
<ubotu> benpa: emacs21: The GNU Emacs editor. In component main, is optional. Version 21.4a-6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1969 kB, installed size 5904 kB
<Bi||aBong> why the ati control don't run?
<Dr_willis> SagaciousKJB,  huh?
<SagaciousKJB> I'm not even sure who was helping me before now.
<Dr_willis> SagaciousKJB,  i cant say that ive messed with 2 x servers going at the same time -- except the KDE-> SwitchUser-> new session stuff
<SagaciousKJB> Well, no, not graphic terminals
<SagaciousKJB> I'm using an Nvidia card with s-video out
<SagaciousKJB> On the s-vdieo display is a separate xserver.
<SagaciousKJB> I never could get TwinView to work for some reason.
<jusama15> can someone help me install a wirless card???
<SagaciousKJB> But, when I tested with the new user account, the input actions worked, they just opened on the wrong screen.
<Bi||aBong> the ati control don't run, i need help
<SagaciousKJB> However, on this account, they don't run at all.
<jusama15> CAN anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<genii> jusama15: There is a very good tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<nonuda> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<jusama14> CAN anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<jusama14> how do i open file browser as root
<Jucato> jusama14: Alt+F2, kdesu konqueror
<Dr_willis> be carefull with        kdesu konqueror  :)
<jusama14> my bad, running ubuntu, i was wondering if anyone here knew how to do it
<jusama14> was asking around in ubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> jusama14: gksudo nautilus
<Jucato> jusama14: but people in #ubuntu will know better
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jusama14> no one is able to solve it, that's why i came here
<Aiwuu> well maybe someone here can help me... when im in XGL Session and i use glxinfo i get "direct rendering NO" this is normal?
<Aiwuu> and when im in normal sessions i have a "yes" :S
<firemonkeyballz> solve what?
<firemonkeyballz> aiwuu sounds like its backwardsly set up
<firemonkeyballz> bye all
<firemonkeyballz> i tired
<Aiwuu> ?
<aliveuser> hi, is there a way to modify the character print after a key pressed??
<intelikey> nope you can't have   killall5   in an init script   after the gui starts....    krap.
<Skuller> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<aliveuser> intelikey, did u answer me?? or it is to another person??
<intelikey> aliveuser did you ask me something ?
<allen84us> any1 know how to use poptop
<allen84us> pptp server
<allen84us> i need some guide
<intelikey> hmmm !i
<intelikey> that's not i
<allen84us> wat?
<intelikey> i answered you.   not i
<allen84us> not wat?
<AxlRose> how do u get amarok to play mp3s
<intelikey> yeah that's right,  just keep hitin' it you'll keep feelin' fine.
<allen84us> For playing MP3s you need the libxine-extracodecs package (from the Universe repository).
<intelikey> AxlRose you install codecs ?   or an engine like xine  with the extra codecs
<intelikey> !mp3 | AxlRose
<ubotu> AxlRose: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skuller> hey guys...can anyone help me with getting my 'Creative Webcam Vista Pro' webcam to work kubun?
<intelikey> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<me2win> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<allen84us> how to upgrade KE .3.5.6
<allen84us> i'm using 3.5.2
<Skuller> intelikey: i followed mos of the things there....i cant egt it to work
<Skuller> get*
<Jucato> aliveuser: you can only upgrade up to KDE 3.5.5 on Dapper
<allen84us> can show me how?
<Mena> intelikey, do you know a program enable windows to read ext3 under it and with utf8 support but not for fs-driver.org plz
<allen84us> how to upgrade?
<Mena> from*
<Jucato> aliveuser: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<Mena> jucato, do you know ??
<aliveuser> my question was this one, hi, is there a way to modify the character print after a key pressed??
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> Mena: sorry no..
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Mena> :( ok
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> hm... that was strange...
<intelikey> Mena e2fsexplorer.exe  iirc.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Mena> ok
<intelikey> mena search the web for ext2 + explorer
<intelikey> btw    ext3 = ext2 + journal
<Jucato> hm...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<intelikey> Jucato you doing all the op'ting or is that a script or what ?
<Jucato> the first 2 were...
<Mena> ok
<Jucato> bah nvm
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> Jucato: you and ChanServ have a thing I see ;p
<Skuller> !webcam >skuller
<Jucato> heh
<intelikey> yeah they been sleeping around for a long time now.
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<Jucato> sshhh
<intelikey> ooops  ;/
<Skuller> lol whas happ here?
<ForgeAus> um I need some help with PATH and MANPATH
<ForgeAus> how do I Append a new path to them?
<intelikey> chanserv flirted with me,  i told er she wasn't my type...
<ForgeAus> currently manpath is /usr/local/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/man I need to add :/usr/pkg/man
<intelikey> ForgeAus export PATH="$PATH:/new/path"
<ForgeAus> thanx
<Rauk> sup all
<intelikey> same process for man
<Mena> Could the file ssystem make Games wouldnt work
<Mena> system*
<Mena> on Xp
<Mena> ext3
<Mena> :)
<Dr_willis> Ive ran XP programs from ext3 drives using that ifs driver thang
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<intelikey> mena you have a game on an ext# fs and you are accessing it from windows trying to play it....     ?
<Mena> yes
<Dr_willis> Ive played several games that way.. and my mame roms.. and so forth. :)
<Mena> ok
* intelikey shakes head and wonders away mumblinge.... "some people try anything"
<Dr_willis> only issue ive had is that the 'links' to files can mess things up
<Dr_willis> I got a spare ext3 partition i use as a 'data swapping area' :) that way i dont have to worry about linux accessing the ntfs drives
<Dr_willis> keep my mp3 and other stuff there.
<Aiwuu> so nobody knows why i have direct rendering "no" in XGL session and Yes in normal ?
* intelikey thinks of Dr_willis  ' ' '  "fat bald headed man with wrinkled face and joystick in hand shooting astroids"....
<Dr_willis> Aiwuu,  i bet the forums/wiki may..
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  nope.. slim. hair, i perfer Mr.Do.
<intelikey> lol
<Aiwuu> :S
<intelikey> ok.
<Dr_willis> Mr.DO is one of the more enterainign arcade games out...
<Dr_willis> a bit more to it then most of the old classics.
<Dr_willis> the NeoGeo Port is great also.
<compilerwriter> Anyone know how to make certain I did this denyhosts thing correctly. I got a few error messages and I would like to be certain I actually have things up and running.
<Mena> intelikey, if this tool work Explore2fs i dont know what to say then but thanksvery much :)
<Dr_willis> Explore2fs isent quite as trasparent as that fs-driver.org thang.
<Mena> but fs-driver doesnt support utf8
<Mena> not yet
<Dr_willis> heh.. you sure explore2fs does? :)
<intelikey> Mena yes there is one with the e2 at the first and one with the e2 at the end of the name i prefered the prepended e2 over the appended e2 but they both work.
<Dr_willis> you wont be able to play games from the drive with explore2fs I think.
<Dr_willis> night all..
<Mena> GT
<intelikey> and no i'm not sure that either can play games...  i never tried that.
<jusama14> whats better kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Mena> i get error
<jusama14> support wise
<Mena> now with two games i tried
<jusama14> many of the people on kubuntu seem to be assholes
<dewey> jusama14, thet are the same
<dewey> they
<Morbo> jusama14: :(
<dewey> just diff desktop wm
<intelikey> jusama14  thanks...
<Morbo> dewey: Different DE, you mean
<compilerwriter> jucato are you able to help me out with denyhosts?
<Mena>  :'(
<jusama14> support wise, not the actual linux
<intelikey> actually both tho   diff wm and de
<intelikey> jusama14 use ubuntu.  we don't really want you in here anyway...  :)
<Morbo> Well, different DE generally imples different WM
<jusama14> haha
<intelikey> is that answer enough for you ?
<jusama14> fag..
<Morbo> :/
<Mena>  : ' (
<intelikey> some people...
<compilerwriter> intelikey: I need a little help verifying that I got denyhosts up and working correctly.
<intelikey> compilerwriter  iptables -L               ?
<intelikey> compilerwriter i know extreemely little about networking.
<compilerwriter> intelikey Ok.
<compilerwriter> Who can help with denyhosts?
<c0nv1ct> that a firewall script or something?
<compilerwriter> c0nv1ct it is used to help shore up security in sshd.
<c0nv1ct> ahh i see, reading up on it now
<intelikey> compilerwriter if no one in here can answer you,  sometimes you catch the guys in  ##linux  willing to tackle such.
<compilerwriter> Stops dictionary attacks and such
<c0nv1ct> true, if its not specifcally *ubuntu related, try the general linux channels
<intelikey> i find that i do get more "networking" support from there.
<hagabaka> i wish there was a game on the install disk
<compilerwriter> will you be able to help c0nv1ct after some reading or shall I just head over to ##linux
<c0nv1ct> compilerwriter: well, maybe, but i'd check the other chans anyway :P
<me2win> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<compilerwriter> ok.  Query me if you think you have it.
<c0nv1ct> i'm reading up on it anyway, cuz i'd like to lock down my ssh as well
<c0nv1ct> i was just gonna limit it to the only IP i'd log into it with though
<compilerwriter> Here is a link to an article I found and tried to follow.  I am just uncertain if I got it all correctly. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254149&highlight=denyhosts
<intelikey> c0nv1ct ssh itself can do that.   the configs are in /etc/ssh/
<c0nv1ct> ah cool, thanks
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: i was just gonna do it with iptables
<me2win> anybody knowsome about beryl? when i type in beryl-manager i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9592/
<c0nv1ct> but i'm lazy and havent bothered to do it yet
<compilerwriter> My issue is that I occaisionally need to ssh from an IP that becomes known to me only after I connect with it.  Can just limit to ones that I know for certain.
<intelikey> i'm lazy that's why i just configure ssh and don't worry about a firewall....  but quicktables is a script that makes setting up iptables simple enough that i can do it.
<c0nv1ct> yeah, i got a firewall script i've had for a long time, to make things easy
* intelikey thinks that firewalls tend to get in the way...
* c0nv1ct thinks thats the point of firewalls
* intelikey thinks c0nv1ct needs to update his sense of humour...
<c0nv1ct> using stateful filtering makes things easier on the outbound side.. doesnt get in the way
<fuel> does ipod work properly with kubuntu ?
<fuel> i connected my ipod and it is showing the used space wrongly
<fuel> any ideas /
<fuel> ?
<intelikey> fuel i don't have one.  but i have some say it worked ootb and some say not at all.  so maybe the wiki  ?
<intelikey> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<intelikey> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<fuel> well i dont even want to use it as a media player right now. i just want to use it as an external hard disc
<Skuller> !sonicstage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonicstage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fuel> but it mounts in read only mode and even after editing out fstab i am getting the same problem
<intelikey> fuel hmmm what fs is it ?
<Skuller> i am having problems with my flash drive...it is read only when mounted and i cant change the permissions
<fuel> ipod is fat
<compilerwriter> c0nv1ct I am getting no joy on ##linux what do you think.
<intelikey> is it mounting  ro   or just umask set to keep you from accessing ?
<c0nv1ct> compilerwriter: have u looked into fail2ban as an alternative?
<fuel> it mounts in ro mode only....
<Linux_Galore> colby_:   sudo konqueror  then goto the /media  folder  rgith click on the usb drive icons and edit the permissios
<c0nv1ct> apparently its available in the repos, and might be easier to setup for ya
<fuel> now i tweaked and it mounts in rw
<Linux_Galore> permissions*
<fuel> however the used size shown is wrong for some reason
<Skuller> Linux_Galore: thanx a bunch
<compilerwriter> c0nv1ct: no never heard of it.  Was only told about denyhosts recently.
<c0nv1ct> compilerwriter: i saw it referenced in the thread you pasted
<me2win> can anyone help with a beryl problem (ubuntu-effects is dead)?
<compilerwriter> I must have missed that part of the thread.
<c0nv1ct> it was in the 3rd reply :)
<c0nv1ct> it looks easier to configure
<c0nv1ct> basically just blocks IPs in iptables after 5 failed attempts
<Number2> hello i need help
<Number2> make[2] : *** [/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o]  Error 1
<Number2> make[1] : *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only]  Error 2
<Number2> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic'
<Number2> make: *** [vmmon.ko]  Error 2
<c0nv1ct> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
* fuel glares at Number2
<Mena> intelikey, if you are free plz see this http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/projects/projects.htm
<intelikey> fuel i didn't see anything on that wiki about just mounting an ipod...
<Number2> omg you guys
<c0nv1ct> Number2: looks like your vmware install is borked
<Number2> i do not know what to do
<Skuller> Linux_Galore: i tried the sudo konqueror...it still says i cant change the permission
<c0nv1ct> Number2: try reinstalling vmware?
<fuel> yeah... god knows .... the mounting process is a farce
<intelikey> fuel gtkpod is mentioned a lot...
<Number2> im trying to install for the first time
<c0nv1ct> Number2: and disable that module in the mean time
<fuel> they enable me to synchronize my music files with ipod.... however i just want to copy files
<fuel> thats it..... just drag and drop
<Linux_Galore> Skuller: tells me you have formated the drive as ntfs or hfs
<fuel> and kde/linux shows me wrong size
<c0nv1ct> Number2: strange, it installed without problems in my Kubuntu edgy
<fuel> i suppose some problem with the driver or something
<c0nv1ct> Number2: what version u got?
<Skuller> Could not change permissions for /media/Skuller's Flash/System Volume Information/_restore{59C6BC0C-E1E1-42D6-9440-5CF1C21C2C09}/RP58/change.log.
<Number2> 2.6.17-11
<Number2> generic
<c0nv1ct> Number2: version of vmware
<intelikey> Mena ok...
<Number2> 5.5
<intelikey> what about it ?
<c0nv1ct> Number2: 5.5.2?
<Skuller> Linux_Galore: yes it is in ntfs...but i was able to use it n rite to it n everything b4....only today i saw the problem
<fuel> even df shows me wrong statistics
<Linux_Galore> Skuller: ntfs by default is read only in Linux, ntfs isnt documented
<Number2> VMware-workstation-5.5.0-18463.tar.gz
<fuel> how do i check the file system ???
<c0nv1ct> Number2: try getting a newer version, it might help
<Mena> intelikey, ok
<Number2> ok
<Number2> thanks
<fuel> not checking literally.....for example what fs is hdb2 or something like that
<intelikey> Mena is all you wanted, for me to see it ?
<Skuller> Linux_Galore: then how was i able to write things to it just a while back?...i have not enabled fuse or anything like that either
<c0nv1ct> Number2: it looks like 5.5.3 is latest, but 5.5.2 installed on my machine fine
<Linux_Galore> Skuller: could be a corruption god knows, you can get ntfs to work to some degree but its very buggy
<Number2> okay thanks
<Linux_Galore> Skuller: just format it as fat32
<Number2> i grabbed 5.5 its the only key i have
<c0nv1ct> Number2: http://www.vmware.com/download/ws/
<intelikey> fuel you can check the partitions type (which may or may not reflect actual fs type) by  fdisk -l
<Skuller> Linux_Galore: hmm...i need to give somethings to one of my teachers...and obviously hes runnin xp....now what?
<Linux_Galore> Skuller: fat32 is well documented ntfs isnt and it varies depending on what version of windows you have and what service pack is used
<Linux_Galore> Skuller: xp works with fat32 just fine
<Skuller> ohh....so i can rite in fat32 from kubun?
<fuel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mena> intelikey, yes but never mind i tried it its like fs-driver but also utf8 problem
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: burn it to a CD?
<Linux_Galore> Skuller: yes fat32 is fully documented
<Skuller> oh cool
<intelikey> mena ah i see.  sorry.
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: that would be a waste wouldnt it?
<Skuller> Linux_Galore: thanx
<c0nv1ct> c0nv1ct: i guess it depends on how you are giving it to your teacher
<fuel> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9595/
<intelikey> Skuller writing to vfat is supported in linux yes.
<Mena> intelikey, i realy searched again bec i need a program to enable me to explor my parts form windows explorer not from the program like explore2fs-1.08beta9.exe
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: yes thats true....i think it would be appropriate to burn it for a teacher rather than a flash drive most cases....
<Linux_Galore> Skuller: vfat/fat32 works on all platforms so its best to use that as a default, using ntfs for a thumb drive is over kill
<Mena> intelikey, Never mind :) and Thanks if i need help i will ask :)
<intelikey> fuel  lol
<intelikey> don't know how to follow dirrections too well do we...
<intelikey> sudo fdisk -l
<Skuller> Linux_Galore: yea...that would be nice...thanx fer da info
<intelikey> do not add the partition to the command
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: thnx fer da info
<intelikey> you can add the disk if you want to limit it to that disk
<intelikey> but not the partition.
<fuel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9596/
<intelikey> i.e.  fdisk -l /dev/sdb      would work.    fdisk -l /dev/sdb1   wont.
<fuel> here is the biggest joke
<firemonkeyballz> uhh the rtc package seems to be missing
<fuel> du shows me only 1gb is used,
<firemonkeyballz> at boot
<firemonkeyballz> help
<fuel> dh tells me 17GB is used
<fuel> !
<fuel> wtf x(
<Skuller> Linux_Galore: i am using qtparted...it doesnt have the option of formatting to fat32...only 16...
<Mena> intelikey, i just found the way to enable utf8 from the program :0
<Mena> :)
<c0nv1ct> fuel: what about df -H?
<firemonkeyballz> anyone?
<fuel> c0nv1ct: that also has been posted..... at the beginning
<fuel> c0nv1ct: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9597/
<fuel> du = 1.6 and df=18GB ? something definitely wrong
<firemonkeyballz> uhh the rtc package seems to be missing...helllp!!!
<Skuller> is it safe and right to format a thumb drive to fat 16 if it is to be used in both linux n windows?
<c0nv1ct> fuel: how are you executing du?
<intelikey> fuel    du -Lchx --max-depth=1 /media/iPod 2> /dev/null
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: my thumbdrive says its fat16
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: oh...so not fat32....
<intelikey> fuel that might show the actual usage ?
<Skuller> cool then..i'll do just that
<fuel> intelikey:  whats the use of that ? you are putting all the stuff into null
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: i guess you dont need fat32, depending on how big it is
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: mine was fat16 ootb
<Skuller> 128mb
<intelikey> fuel shows the limitation of your knowladge doesn't it.
<c0nv1ct> i'd say fat16 would be fine, but i dont think it'll matter much
<fuel> ?
<Skuller> why cant i format a thumb drive in fat32 using qtparted?
<Skuller> i mean a problem? or a limitation?
<fuel> intelikey: same result
<intelikey> Skuller why are youusing a partitioning tool to make a file system  ?
<c0nv1ct> mkfs?
* genii ponders mkfs.vfat
<Skuller> intelikey: i have a situation. i need to get my flash drive to work on linux n windows thas all...what do i do to the flash drive?..it is curently in ntfs
<firemonkeyballz> !rtc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> fuel then i'd have to have "hands on" to figure out what is going on...
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: intelikey is right, u dont need to partition it, just format it
<firemonkeyballz> !real time clock
<Skuller> yes...under format i do it with fat16 right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real time clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> i thought the x11-common package was fixed
<PF-Away> !rtc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: sure, that'll work
<intelikey> Skuller use windows to make it fat32
<PF-Away> mkfs.vfat?
<Skuller> ohh...ok..cool...thanx
<intelikey> that's the simplest way to ensure that both can access it.
<firemonkeyballz> pf sais its missing at boot
<genii> skuller from linux: mkfs.vfat -F 32
<Skuller> ohh
<Skuller> how do i use that command?
<genii> skuller But that may do you no good anyhow if the partition type still thinks it is NTFS.
<intelikey> vfat should default to fat32 anyway.  but still you may end up with something that windows can't see   if you use windows to format it then windows can   and linux can too
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: just like he typed, but add the device to the end
<PF-Away> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: what is to be added for the devie?
<intelikey> Skuller something like    sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1        assuming sda1
<c0nv1ct> yeah, whatever device it is labeled, and dont pick the wrong one :P
<firemonkeyballz> hellllpppp
<Skuller> ohh..ok..lol...
<intelikey> Skuller use    sudo fdisk -l   to list the partitions/disks
<firemonkeyballz> uhh the rtc package seems to be missing...helllp!!!
<intelikey> then use the correct device.
<fuel> intelikey: i did not look at "2" in your suggestion :D
<intelikey> fuel obviously.
<genii> skuller Best way actually is to boot into windoze, partition and format it there, as intelikey suggested. Linux will see it after that certainly. If you have for instance ntfs partition and fat32 filesystem, linux wuill not have issues mounting it (it cares not much about partition types if you specify filesystem explicitly) but windoze will not be able to reconcile different partition vs...
<genii> ...filesystem on it
<Skuller> ohh....ok then i'll def use windows
<Skuller> thanx all u
<intelikey> no body ever listens to me...
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: yeah, to be safe, its a good idea
<intelikey> maybe i speek  congeption   or some strange language....
<Skuller> lol sorry man
<genii> intelikey LOL
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: its all clicks and whistles to me
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> prezavtly.
<Skuller> no offence...i was panicking
<intelikey> prezactly.
<genii> intelikey Well, we could walk him thru fdisk certainly but easier for a newbie to just do it all from in windoze for simplicity
<Skuller> yea
<intelikey> genii and also the blanking of the first sector so windows doesnt' panic anyway...  but why not do it the easy way...
<firemonkeyballz> am I dead?
<miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<Skuller> intelikey: what is the easy way?
<intelikey> !rtc
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: maybe, punch yourself in the balls to see
<miltos> Where on hell is the KDM theme manager on my Kubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Skuller do it from the windows side.
<Skuller> yea...lol..i got that now..
<intelikey> firemonkeyballz   there is an   rtc module in the kernel
<intelikey> what rtc are you talking about ?
<firemonkeyballz> how did it go missing?
<firemonkeyballz> at boot
<miltos> <intelikey>, any ideas where can I find kdm theme manager?
<intelikey> show me the error
<c0nv1ct> miltos: its in the repos
<genii> rtc= real time clock yes?
<firemonkeyballz> cant unless I setup loging of boot
<c0nv1ct> miltos: apt-get install kdmtheme
<intelikey> !theeme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theeme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> firemonkeyballz it's not in  dmesg   or  /var/log/* ?
<miltos> <cOnvlct>, i've installed it already, how can i start it?
<intelikey> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fuel> intelikey: any idea how to find the fs of a drive ?
<c0nv1ct> miltos: kcontrol, go to System Administration
<fuel> i seriously doubt that this ipod(my friends) is vfat
<intelikey> fuel   if  sudo fdisk -l    doesn't tell you    try mounting it...
<fuel> mtab tells me its vfat
<miltos> i can't find kcontrol...
<intelikey> fuel without actually looking into the device node that's the simple way.
<c0nv1ct> miltos: just right click on desktop and click "Run"
<c0nv1ct> miltos: then type kcontrol
<intelikey> miltos   alt+f2   kcontrol
<c0nv1ct> miltos: yeah, or run it from a console
<miltos> thanks...
<firemonkeyballz> looking
<c0nv1ct> kcontrol doesnt seem to be in the menus, probably replaced by the System Settings app
<intelikey> console != [konsole,terminal] 
<intelikey> genii eyh
<Aiwuu> i will back tomorrow :), because... i need to solve my beryl problem XD:)
<intelikey> take over for me.
* genii sips a coffee and hides
<miltos> is there any way to put kcontrol on my system menus?
<intelikey> kmenu-editor
<intelikey> kmenuedit
<compilerwriter> my auth.log file is getting rather large.  Can I remove it and then the system will create a new one or what should I do?
<intelikey> compilerwriter yes it will
<Skuller> !voip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> compilerwriter: Yes it will just auto-remake it
<Skuller> !voicechat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voicechat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> compilerwriter auth.log is where login information is stored   so servers rotate the auth.log on a schedual and keep compressed backups.
<genii> !ekiga | Skuller
<ubotu> skuller: ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<Skuller> genii: ohh...i have another problem...we use credit card to use yahoo messenger's voip capabilities...any way to use that?
<miltos> thanks...leaving
<Skuller> genii: thnx btw
<compilerwriter> intelikey Does Kubuntu rotate it automatically for me or should I manage it with a cron job?
<intelikey> failed login info   maybe i should say
<genii> Skuller There are others such as Skype and GizmoProject but they are not in the main repositories since not open-source, which ekiga is
<intelikey> compilerwriter yes
<intelikey> compilerwriter it's a cron job   "logrotate"
<Skuller> genii: yes i have skype..but i dont use it because it is expensive to use for calling india...i use yahoo messenger..any way to use that protocol for calling normal fones?
<compilerwriter> Intelikey so I should just let it be as it is already handling itself
<intelikey> ls /etc/cron.daily/
<genii> Skuller: I am not aware of any Yahoo to VOIP bridge as of yet.
<Skuller> genii: ok...i have to make frequent visits to windows for this reason anywaiz....thnx fer the info
<intelikey> can be tweeked from there
<intelikey> if you wish.
<compilerwriter> I have a logrotate entry.  I should just stop worrying then.
<genii> Skuller: np
<intelikey> compilerwriter   edit /etc/logrotate.conf
<intelikey> as seems you well.
<genii> Skuller Incidentally GizmoProject has same computer-to-phone capability as Skype, but you need to register the remote phone number to their network first to connect for free (where physically possible)
<intelikey> mine is set to keep 4 weeks of backups.  i think that's still default.
<firemonkeyballz> umm not even my acpi is running
<firemonkeyballz> because of it
<Skuller> genii: i dint get you
<Skuller> genii: are you telling me i can call a pstn for free?
<genii> Skuller There is a program called GizmoProject. It is basically a clobe of Skype. If you have a phone number which is added to their network by registering a user name to it, you can use the computer to make a telephone call to that telephone number for no cost.
<compilerwriter> intelikey That is the default still.
<genii> Skuller Yes
<firemonkeyballz> bootlogd: cannot find console device 136:5 in /dev
<firemonkeyballz>    ...fail!
<Skuller> genii: and i presume it would cost to register the number
<genii> Skuller: I call from here in Toronto to my friend in Hawaii often for free by using GizmoProject client in fact.
<genii> Skuller No, there is no cost involved in registering anything.
<Skuller> genii: i dont understand..then how am i allowed to call a pstn number for free?
<Skuller> genii: ok..i'll researhh on it more on the net
<genii> Skuller:More info here: http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<intelikey> what is that a wacom tablet ?
<intelikey> firemonkeyballz the major 136 nimor 5 device ?
<intelikey> sounds like wacom
<genii> Skuller The rates they list on the site are only if you are calling an unregistered phone number btw
<firemonkeyballz> have a acer 5100 tho
<firemonkeyballz> not sur if its my modem
<Skuller> genii: ohh...
<Skuller> genii: yea i m looking more on the site...thnx
<genii> Skuller: np
<Skuller> genii: damn...india is not one of those countries to be called for free
<genii> Skuller :(
<intelikey> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<intelikey> what's that other...
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> that's what i was thinking of..  nm.
<Skuller> i presume that ekiga doesnt allow to call msn users
<Elvis_Presley> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Elvis_Presley> :(
<Elvis_Presley> :D
<genii> Skuller: Generally for anything not voip I use GAIM which does most types of instant messaging
<Skuller> genii: oh thas good...i am using kopete for non-voip services
<Skuller> genii: altho i still cudnt get my webcam to work on kubun...frustrating
* Skuller wonders....why and why dont the hardware manufacturers make drivers for linux systems...*starts crying*
<genii> Skuller: kopete is also well recommended. I use GAIM mostly because I have different platforms and it is available for may operating systems, so it is a consistent interface no matter what machine I am on
<Skuller> genii: yes...the interface part is a good thing about it.....
<intelikey> hmmm   wengophone - SIP-based software telephone with video and chat features
<intelikey> in the repos..
<intelikey> anyone ever used it ?
<userund> intelikey, nope, I don't know anyone who has it I can call with it.  But it intrigues me...
<genii> yes I just found that one as well but never heard of or seen it before now
<intelikey> yeah that does seem to be a trend.  there are a quentillion apps that may or may not be "most excellent" but we don't know cause they are never used by anyone...
* intelikey doesn't exagerate just a little.
<intelikey> i figure if you are going to streach it      then                                                                                S-------------------------------------T------------------------------------R---------------------------------E-------------------------------A---------------------------C-------------------------------H------------------------ IT.
<stuart_> !can someone please advise general principles of port forwarding using a firewall such as firestarter
<userund> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<genii> !info gnophone
<ubotu> Package gnophone does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<stuart_> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<genii> Darn too bad. Digium makes it
<intelikey> firestarter is the configuration tool   iptables is the firewall.
<stuart_> when enabling an inbound connection on a port or range of ports.... eg. to allow bittorrent to work. What are the implications?
<userund> well I for one am going to break the mold and try wengo.  I'd really like a cross-platform VoIP with video.  I was looking at possibly buying Skype credit and liked new features like sending SMS for versions > 2.2, but then saw Linux version was still on 1.3...
<stuart_> waylandbill: r u here?
<stuart_> intelikey: when enabling an inbound connection on a port or range of ports.... eg. to allow bittorrent to work. What are the implications?
<intelikey> stuart_ sorry you want the network guy.
<intelikey> i'm the  fs guy
<stuart_> intelikey: fs?
<intelikey> if i knew i'd tell ya.   if genii would stop hiding he might know.
<firemonkeyballz> now would I log boot?
<intelikey> fs = file system
<stuart_> ah ok
<stuart_> so who might be able to help do u think
<genii> stuart_ You can port-forward the bittorrent ports from your router to a box on your network without any worries
<intelikey> stuart_ genii might.
<genii> intelikey I had too many channels open to find the right one immediately :)
<intelikey> :)
<stuart_> genii: i;m confused in general - to the point my router has firewall disabled :)
<stuart_> genii: but firestarter is at least running
<genii> stuart_ Does your computer or your router login to your ISP?
<stuart_> genii: having a hardware and software firewall -- do they conflict or can they happily coexist
<stuart_> genii: yes - permanent ADSL connection
<genii> stuart_ In most cases they can coexist without issues
<stuart_> genii: so you would have to open the same ports on both
<genii> stuart_ So your router is doing the ADSL login part?
<stuart_> genii: i have a username and password that the modem/router has been configured for yes
<stuart_> genii: maybe i should just ask you about firestarter...
<intelikey> some times the wiki's show a great deal of ignorance.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftPhone   <<< example one.   the commands    # sudo su -  "should be" sudo -i  "but is entirely useless, not needed for an apt-cache search..."  and even if it was needed...   sudo apt-cache search   would be prefered  rather than remaining in a root shell...
<genii> Stuart_ OK that is what I needed to know :) So the router itself is getting the IP number from your provider in this case. Your computer gets an internal IP from the router. So you need to port-forward the ports from outside (internet) on your router to the IP of your computer. On the computer side you do not need to do anything after this as far as port twiddling etc
<userund> no time like the present to correct it, intelikey ;)
<intelikey> userund go ahead.  i'm not regestered with ubuntu
<userund> nor am I.
<stuart_> genii: to get a service to work by ocnfiguring firestarter... i have option of enabling a port or a range of ports. Also there is the "allow connections" and "allow services" options
<stuart_> genii: is the concept of opening a port under firestarter the same as port forwarding for a router?
<genii> stuart_ For firestarter in conjunction with the port-forwarding of the router then, enable the bittorrent range (I forget the exact numbers)
<firemonkeyballz> eh im just going to redo my bootscripts via adept
<genii> stuart_ Bittorrent ports: 6881-6999
<jean-b> hi everybody
<userund> err don't you mean 6889?  that's a hell of a lot of ports to open for BT.
<jean-b> i've read here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php that the last version of amarok was available
<jean-b> so according to the above mentioned web site
<Bearcat> I had a "How the heck does kubuntu do that?"  moment tonight.  I saw incremental searching with totals in konqueror with totals in the search plug in. Try as i might i can't get my machine to do that and my machine is compiled from source. How does kubuntu do that??
<stuart_> genii: so which of the firestarter options to use? The allow service "knows" what ports to open for bittorrent and opens a big range. Am i better (safer?) to enable a single port via the "allow connection from host" option (which then asks me for an IP host or network and I'm not sure what to enter).
<jean-b> i put to commands in konsole
<jean-b>  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<jean-b> and sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<genii> userund 6889 Is top end of old range. Newest range ends now at 6999 as of bittorrent 3.2 onwards
<jean-b> i added this source deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145 edgy main
<jean-b> and then what?
<Jucato> jean-b: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<stuart_> genii: also. when not using bittorrent should i disable those ports. If the portsd are open for bittorrent versus open for host what r the security implications?
<genii> stuart_ Your router will only allow that range thru to your internal IP. Then firestarter will pass those ports onto bittorrent client. There is little chance of an exploit
<jean-b> i'll try that jucato
<intelikey> as for VoIP  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga  ekiga still seems to be the "prefered" app.
<stuart_> genii: that's if i allow the bittorent service rather than generally open the ports via that "host" option???
<jean-b> i already did update and upgrade
<genii> stuart_ Yes
<jean-b> but not dist-upgrade
<Bearcat> intelikey: i like twinkle
<stuart_> genii: so opening a port other than via the "allow bittorrent service" option is more risky?
<intelikey> Bearcat you use it much ?
<Bearcat> intelikey: nope. I can;t get my bluetooth headset working. I lost the charger :(
<genii> stuart_ Precisely. Firestarter will do a simple examination of the packets to see they are really for bittorrent clients and not some attempt to hack in. On the router it is just a range with UDP to pass to the internal IP
<intelikey> nobody uses wired headsets anymore...
<Bearcat> intelikey: do you know what i'm talking about with the search plug in and how to enable that? I'm flummoxed.
<jean-b> Jucato: i've got 4 upgrade, but none of them is amarok
<stuart_> genii: ok, so on the router I port forward those ports that firestarter chooses to open when I select the enable bittorrent service option?
<intelikey> search plug in    blue tooth ?
<Bearcat> intelikey: no in konqueror
<intelikey> or maybe i should just say no.
<userund> intelikey, I'd love to find a wireless 'phone' like a few available for skype and just keep all my normal calls over a wengo or ekiga.  I don't think any work in Linux though.
<anger> salut a tous
<intelikey> Bearcat call jucato.  konqueror is his specality
<userund> anger, bonsoir
<jean-b> salut anger
<userund> !fr | anger
<ubotu> anger: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Bearcat> intelikey: if you type cat in the search plugin the drop down gives you cat (2000), catalog(500), catsup( 900) or something. My distro does not do that. :(
<genii> stuart_ Yes. The bittorrent client afterwards may choose to open some other port but initially the standard range in from the router only will be used to initiate the service.
<jean-b> Jucato: it did not upgrade amarok
<intelikey> Jucato see Bearcat ?
<stuart_> genii: thanks. Do you recommend enabling the router firewall? Is it the 2 layers (hardware and software) that is better than 1 or is the router firewall "better" than something like firestarter?
<Bearcat> See Bearcat run? Run Bearcat Run?
<intelikey> patients...........
<Bearcat> it was a joke on the old learning to read books
<Bearcat> something in your phrasing reminded me of htem
<Bearcat> them
<intelikey> spot
<Bearcat> yup
<jean-b> need help to install last amarok from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.5.php
<intelikey> spot was the dog in our first readers    see spot run
<genii> stuart_ Just being behind a router (with or without it's own firewall) will drop all incoming traffic that was not initiated from a machine on your internal network(unless you have specified a DMZ machine for instance).So the firewall on the router is not so neccesary.
<Bearcat> intelikey: that;s right. adn Dick and jane.
<stuart_> genii: thanks very much :)
<intelikey> stop you're making me feel old
<genii> stuart_ You are welcome :)
<intelikey> that was half a century ago
<intelikey> well almost
* genii hands intelikey his old-man walker
<intelikey> dont make me run over you with my wheel chare and hit you on the head with my cain.....
<intelikey> chait
<intelikey> chair
* Bearcat pesters Jucato
<intelikey> seat damn it
<genii> They say typing is one of the first things to go...
<Bearcat> lol
<Bearcat> well i'm only 34
<intelikey> it is ont
<intelikey> nto
<intelikey> not
<intelikey> actually there are three sure signs of old age
<genii> intelikey From what I can glean you are slightly (but only slightly) older than me
<intelikey> 1. the memory starts to fail.
<cptnspoon> a/s/l
<simon__>  Hey Jean what's your problem with amorock ?
<intelikey> 2.
<genii> cptnspoon LOL This is not a dating channel
<intelikey> genii i think we have been over this.  and yeah.  i'm not 50 yet,   but it's approaching much to quickly for my taste
<userund> 50 is the new 40
<akrus> hey
<intelikey> which was the new 30
<akrus> could someone recommend webcam software? :D
<genii> intelikey Well I'm hitting 40 this year and just thinking about it seems to make me feel old
<intelikey> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<akrus> wow
<genii> So if life expectancy is like 80 should I get a midlife crisis at 40?
<genii> LOL
<intelikey> yeah and if i remember number 2.  i'll tell you.
<intelikey> 1. the memory starts to fail.
<intelikey> 2.
<intelikey> ......
<genii> intelikey Yes, I caught the irony of not remembering # 2 already
<genii> 3) Repeating things
<intelikey> oh did i say that already ?
<Skuller> lol
<intelikey> :)
<genii> :)
<intelikey> ty for falling in and finishing the joke for me.
<Skuller> :)
<genii> intelikey np
<Skuller> 2) remembering things in the middle of other things
<intelikey> no that's not it.
<Skuller> damn..i knew this point was for some other thing
<Skuller> :)
<genii> intelikey You and I are likely the only ones here that ever saw a computer that didn't use a monitor or keyboard actually
<eos> whoa
<intelikey> when you start to the rest room and don't remember if you were going or done been.  then you know age has sliped up on you.
<Skuller> hey...don fly too high...i've seen a PDA ok..so chillax it
<eos> that shti is olschool yo
<Skuller> lol
<eos> REAL oldschool
<intelikey> genii could be.
<userund> genii, I've seen 'em... in black and white photos
<eos> i mean, like ENIAC or the Mark V
* genii kicks his old VAX machine old-school!
<genii> LOL
<eos> wow
<eos> have not remembered those in a long time
<eos> i did a school research paper on them once
<Skuller> yea...ENIAC...usin shit many vaccum tubes wich went bad faster than ur dogs flea collar
* eos <3s the old school, jsut  as long as he can have his nice modern stuff too
<genii> eos The first machines I ever laid my hands on were PDP9 and PDP11 as well as an old IBM 3930 and a VAX
<Skuller> hehe true
<eos> i'd have to wiki that to know what they were
<intelikey> well i remember when the "pocket calculator" made it's de'beau ...
<eos> my first compy was an apple II
<genii> eos Yeah they were cool :)
<eos> yeps
<eos> i lsot mine fast, but wanting it back and trying to fix it set me one the path i'm on today
<eos> little kids breaks computer easily, yo
<eos> especially something as easily messed up as an older computer like an apple II was
<genii> eos I understand. I used to terrify my parents by disassembling anything I ever got for gifts
<Bearcat> night all
<Bearcat> thanks again
<genii> Bearcat Sleep well :)
<Bearcat> *scampers off*
<Bearcat> thank you
* intelikey got a ratchet+socket set at age 7.   nothing was safe after that.
<genii> eos I remember the AppleII, the Atari 400 and the Commodore Vic20 all had 6502 CPU
* intelikey still has a "new" C-64
<genii> It was common to get a 5 1/4 disk with AppleII game on one side and VIC20 game on the other side
<eos> i want to get a commodore 64
<eos> for old timey ness sake
<eos> :O a new word or two!
<genii> eos Damn I just gave my ancient c64 away not a month ago actually.That and a 128
<eos> damn
<eos> i think there are likely emulators about for them
<intelikey> yes there are
<genii> POKE 53280,0:POKE53281,0:POKE646,1
<genii> ROFL
<eos> right now getting this kubuntu install stable (as far as runnign smoothly it is stable, has been out of the box os to speak) and set up for convenience
<eos> basically all the comforts of windows without the windows
<eos> iv'e tried linux again and again
<eos> debian, breifly, and then a lot of suse
<genii> The C64 emulators are pretty good.They ran my old games right off the disks perfect
<eos> an ubuntu install that would have went better if i had internet access at the time
<intelikey> !find xmame
<ubotu> Found: kxmame, xmame-common, xmame-gl, xmame-sdl, xmame-svga (and 2 others)
<genii> !basilisk2
<ubotu> basilisk2: 68k Macintosh emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.20050730-1 (edgy), package size 268 kB, installed size 784 kB
<genii> :)
<eos> someday i imagine i'll get around to looking up a C-64 emulator
<intelikey> i thought i just did
<genii> eos I played "Impossible Mission" for days
<intelikey> !info kxmame
<ubotu> kxmame: A KDE frontend for xmame emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.91-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 348 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<genii> I think it may have been the first ever game with voice synthesis on a home computer actually
<genii> !info vice
<ubotu> vice: The Versatile Commodore Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.19-1 (edgy), package size 3231 kB, installed size 8832 kB
<intelikey> doesn't mame do commodore ?
<intelikey> i'm sure it does.
<genii> intelikey I think it's more for strictly old-school games whereas vice does the whole computer
<waylandbill> versatile and commodore in the same sentence ?!?
<eos> from what i see in wiki Impossible Mission is somewhat like Crystal Caves, whihc was my first video game
<eos> it looks cool
<genii> waylandbill Actually they were way ahead of their times. You should have seen the technical reference book that came with them
<eos> also, from wiki: "The Commodore 64 version of Impossible Mission will be one of the games available on the Wii's Virtual Console."
<waylandbill> I owned one of the first lines of Vic20, then the c64 and the c128 actually.
<intelikey> waylandbill c64's were a big thing when they came out....   now one of them and a buck two ninty five will get you a soda pop
<eos> rofl commodor 64 for a pop
<waylandbill> you were something in your neighborhood if you had a c64.
<saw2434>  Is there a way to tell what video you card you have once you're running kubuntu?
<genii> Interestingly Some swedish guys oveclocked some 6510 chips (C64 core) to 8Mhz when the original speed was something like just under 1 Mhz
<intelikey> waylandbill yeah.  we called it "rich"
<waylandbill> :)
<waylandbill> I'm sure I paid the same for that as this laptop. :-D
<intelikey> saw2434   lshw | less
<genii> saw2434: lspci result should show some lines with ATI or NVidia or other videocard maker in the result someplace
<genii> intelikey even better :)
<saw2434> thanks, i know i have nvidia i just forgot how old it was
<eos> hmm and here i came up with k menu >> system settings >> display >> hardware tab
<intelikey> waylandbill but wages were less than a third what they are now... so you paid  3X as much for it.
<genii> eos More than 1 way to skin a cat (not that I have anything against cats of course)
<akrus> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<eos> commandline is sexy
<genii> akrus As well most webcams work well with Kopete
<intelikey> peal the bark off of a felion ?
<akrus> genii: they do, but no sound :o
<genii> akrus I'm more of a networking guy so not much help there
<saw2434> does anyone happen to know off hand if a nvidia  geforce2 mx/mx 400 video card with run with beryl?
<c0nv1ct> saw2434: it probably will, but not all that fast
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> might ask ^ in there
<Compleja> :(
<intelikey> (:
<saw2434> thanks
<waylandbill> mmm. over the falls in a beryl.
<waylandbill> I must say. The family likes closing windows that burst into flame.
<intelikey> beryl over fails ??? what
<waylandbill> over fails. hehe :-O
<genii> I haven't even tried bothering with beryl yet. All my stuff works great as-is
<waylandbill> was referencing niagara falls. noone survives them in a barrel... or a beryl I guess.
<intelikey> i have a gui running.   but i haven't been in it for hours....
<genii> I hope AMD opens up some old ATI source code for drivers. We'll all be better off
<intelikey> of course not. waylandbill
<genii> intelikey For irc in commandline whats your preference? I like ircii
<intelikey> genii i really can't see how that will help me.  but if you say so.
<intelikey> bx
<intelikey> epic
<Compleja> :(
<waylandbill> bitchx is the last irc I've used in cli. It's been a long time though
<genii> intelikey Well, most beryl/GL issues currently seem to deal with itinerant ATI drivers or cards and there are only binary drivers etc etc
<intelikey> but it's more about the defaults than anything else.   irssi and epic/bx can both do the same things in the same basic ways....
<waylandbill> genii: now that I can agree with.
<waylandbill> I'm thinking about trying beryl out on my nvidia desktop.. on a /real/ video card.
<intelikey> oh my   a real one.... where did you get that ?
<genii> LOL
<waylandbill> :)
<intelikey> this nvidia riva 128 works just fine for all i don in the console....
<intelikey> s/don/do/
<waylandbill> it does make this ati card look like someone is hand drawing the pixels.
<intelikey> that would be different.
<Compleja> :(
<firemonkeyballz> ummm had to re install
<firemonkeyballz> and umm damn clock
<firemonkeyballz> its like saying its 8am in the morning
<firemonkeyballz> when its near one am
<firemonkeyballz> so yea it was the rtc
<intelikey> Compleja are you just frowning for the camera, or do you have something borked up ?
<firemonkeyballz> intelikey is this a perm bios error?
<genii> When most of my computers were Windoze based I was a great proponent of ATI. A bit because they were a Canadian company too, but they did make great stuff. But somehwere they went astray andwere slow to support linux. Any newer boxes now that I would have to put a video card in I would use an NVidia
<intelikey> firemonkeyballz more like a ztconfig error.   run "sudo txconfig"
<intelikey> firemonkeyballz the time is correct   for  utc   so set your tz correctly
<Compleja> intelikey, for the camera
<Compleja> xD
<Compleja> :(
<intelikey> ok.  just checking
<Compleja> ^^
<waylandbill> if you set it to utc, you won't have to worry about setting it for daylight silly time. :)
<firemonkeyballz> 6.06 kubuntu no have txconfig
<firemonkeyballz> have to use nano
<intelikey> tzconfig
<intelikey> z not x
<firemonkeyballz> oops
<firemonkeyballz> well it sais its la usa
<firemonkeyballz> and i live in sf
<firemonkeyballz> soo
<firemonkeyballz> umm
<firemonkeyballz> k
<genii> waylandbill: Yeah my hw clock is always set to UTC
<genii> PST I believe is San Fran timezone
<intelikey> mine too.  but i do remember kde pitchin' a hissy fit about it.
<genii> perhaps greenwich -8 or so
<intelikey> firemonkeyballz in a konsole do   date
<firemonkeyballz> uhh date is fine
<intelikey> do date and  hwclock match ?
<firemonkeyballz> now it sais 6:54:47 hst
<intelikey> did you run date ?
<genii> Isn't that Hawain timezone?
<intelikey> did you run hwclock ?
<intelikey> no you are still fighting with kde.
<firemonkeyballz> sais 10:56:56 pm hst
<firemonkeyballz> on hw clock
<miltos> I've got an *.iso file on my external hd, how do I mount the image?  I typed 'sudo mount /media/usbdisk/alt.binaries.cbt/Suse_01.iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<miltos> " and nothing happens...
<genii> hst = utc-10  pst=utc-8  <-- you want PST
<intelikey> k the clock needs set.  do this       sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --systohc
<firemonkeyballz> couldnt I do a systohc
<intelikey> the screen saver will probably come on
<genii> miltos put -t and -o switches between mount command and first path. Then remove trailing slash from destination
<firemonkeyballz> or use adjust?
<genii> miltos If it still won't mount you may have a UDF iso so use udf instead of iso9660 as filesystem type
<uros> hi all what is the kde path in kubuntu?
<firemonkeyballz> --hctosys that will work
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<firemonkeyballz> yey
<firemonkeyballz> fixed
<firemonkeyballz> er not
<genii> firemonkeyballz: Your mileage may vary : http://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Timezone-in-Linux
<firemonkeyballz> genii you know this is worse than y2k
<intelikey> nobody listens to me...
<firemonkeyballz> sorry
<firemonkeyballz> I appoligize
<genii> It is worse this year since they are screwing around with all this stupid daylight savings time shifting crap
<firemonkeyballz> week early ?
<genii> 3 weeks of this time then shift back to this other time setting etc etc etc
<firemonkeyballz> isnt there some sort of utilty to fix this
<genii> Anyhow more info on the stupid DST shifting thing can be found here: http://www.timeanddate.com/news/time/us-daylight-saving-extended.html
<miltos> <genii> I've just typed "udo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /media/usbdisk/alt.binaries.cbt/Suse_01.iso /media/iso/
<miltos> "...correct?
<waylandbill> if you want more daylight, work later. that's what it comes down to.
<firemonkeyballz> hrm is rdate aval?
<firemonkeyballz> to download?
<genii> miltos You are missing an "s" from the sudo command and you need to remove the "/" at the end of /media/iso/" to make it only "/media/iso"
<genii> firemonkeyballz: I think I'm just gonna use a timeserver until after 3 weeks from now
<firemonkeyballz> genii I thnk thats why xp has one
<genii> firemonkeyballz: At any rate,
<genii> !ntp | firemonkeyballz
<ubotu> firemonkeyballz: ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 464 kB
<intelikey> waylandbill actually it "start your day ah hour eariler to save daylight"    dst
<Ayabara_> I just started to use kubuntu instead of ubuntu, and used adept for the first time now. It asks if I want to upgrade to Feisty. Is Feisty stable enough that I should answer yes to that?
<firemonkeyballz> no have edgy
<genii> firemonkeyballz: Well, ntp is across all dists :)
<firemonkeyballz> intelikey im sure they will rewrite their programs to reflect the date
<miltos> <genii>, nothing...and i've got an iso 9660 fs....
<waylandbill> intelikey: forward, back, makes no difference. :)
<firemonkeyballz> some Ive noticed only read from the server
<genii> miltos ! minute and I will look into it
<genii> 1 minute, even
<firemonkeyballz> rebooting
<firemonkeyballz> brb
* intelikey just goes by the big clock in the sky
<waylandbill> intelikey: now that I agree with
<intelikey> it's more acurate than an atomic clock.
<genii> miltos When you do:  sudo ls -l /media/usbdisk/alt.binaries.cbt/Suse_01.iso   what size does it report for the file?
<intelikey> why are you using sudo ?
<intelikey> pfft !
<genii> intelikey Because I forgot if ls needed it or no so put it in for good measure
<genii> LOL
<intelikey> a likely story.
<genii> <-- Not enough caffeine
<miltos> <genii>-r-x------ 1 miltos miltos 586981376 2007-03-10 10:29 /media/usbdisk/alt.binaries.cbt/Suse_01.iso
<genii> miltos OK wait a minute
* waylandbill hands genii some coffee
<intelikey> looks like an iso to me.    sudo mount -o loop /media/usbdisk/alt.binaries.cbt/Suse_01.iso /media/cdrom
<genii> miltos The file is incomplete. According to the suse site it should be more like 670Mb not 580
<intelikey> ah partial...   wget -c
<genii> waylandbill Thanks btw :)
<miltos> ok...i will try another one
<firemonkeyballz> ok.. now stable enough to change stuff
<genii> miltos First you should make sure the download did not fail due to lack of room on hd
<waylandbill> genii: no prob. you got the second cup, cause I took the first for myself :P
<genii> (or same thing will just keep happening)
<waylandbill> and not a bad idea to check the md5 checksum when the download is complete.
<miltos> <genii>thanks...I'll check this...even there is plenty of room on HD
* intelikey expects "time stamp too far in the future" errors 
<firemonkeyballz> gahhh time changed again
<firemonkeyballz> date too
<genii> miltos Yes, since you are already using a linux box for the download you should run the md5 checker on it against the md5sum Suse provides
<genii> intelikey I remember downloading packages *just* put up which timestamps were in the future (from my own time locally) and it would complain of martians LOL
<miltos> thanks...I will be back...
<intelikey> 
<firemonkeyballz> yey !!! convieniently named
<firemonkeyballz> ntp
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<firemonkeyballz> found in adept
<intelikey> ntp = network time protical
<genii> firemonkeyballz: So just pick a tick server (ntpd server) in your timezone and you are off to the races
<intelikey> server doesn't need to be local
<intelikey> can be but they all post utc time
<genii> intelikey Well, better if closer
<genii> latency etc
<intelikey> better if fast and reliably, reguardless of where
<genii> intelikey True
<intelikey> i get good response out of the usn navy time server
<genii> Yeah any .mil tld is good
<intelikey> but i don't recomend it for general every day use
<intelikey> pool.ntp.org
<intelikey> well enough for what we do    maybe a little weller
<genii> Since I am thinking of it atm, for those who hate having to run firefox under wine to see shockwave: http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
* intelikey hates seeing shockwave 
<genii> intelikey Well, regardless, I think it is a good way to pressure them etc
<intelikey> :)
<ict> hello
<intelikey> File: aliases           Col 0              46 bytes                         100%# Added by installer for initial user
<intelikey> root:   x
<ict> im beginer in kubuntu
<intelikey> ict and you are proud of that ?    or do you have a problem you'd like help with ?
<genii> LOL
<genii> ict If you have some question you would like help with, just ask your question :)
<firemonkeyballz> wheee
<intelikey> sorry his grasp of english may not translate that very will
<firemonkeyballz> just found two linsys routers with no protection
<ict> help
<ict> im indonesian
<ict> ada yang indo
<genii> firemonkeyballz: I used to change all their router default paswords.Then I'd put the essid something like "SECUREYOURROUTER"
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<firemonkeyballz> changed a neghbors password few years bck
<intelikey> you guys really don't need to talk to me about this.
<genii> Hmm isn't indonesian language malay? I cannot atm remeber the countrycode for it
<firemonkeyballz> grr... zeroconf closed
<genii> intelikey Were you once a hapless victim of a hacked router? LOL
<firemonkeyballz> need zeroconf running
<intelikey> no but i don't want to have to do paper work on you .
<genii> heh
<genii> <-- wears a white hat
<intelikey> so that's why i said.
<intelikey> what i said
<intelikey> when i said it.      ya know.
<naught101> has anyone recently cd-installed feisty and noticed that a lot of packages are crashing really frequently? ie. firefox, and wesnoth?
<intelikey> naught101 two is not a lot.   #ubuntu+1 is the channel for alpha software and related chatter
<intelikey> i.e. feisty
<e1mer> hi all, is there a kernel smp package for 386?
<intelikey> e1mer ther 386-generic is smp
<e1mer> thanks intelikey
<Jucato> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<intelikey> smp support is ready in all "generic" marked kernel packages
<iz0awg> ciao
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about data flow diagrams and  bellybutton lint
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> O.o
<intelikey> Jucato we're off topic again ?
<Jucato> -_-
<intelikey> i was afraid of that
<firecrotch> Okay, I'm trying to recover a previous version of a file that I had worked on in Kate
<intelikey> ls the path look for filename~
<firecrotch> I opened the file from my webserver via FTP from Kate's Open dialog, then saved it directly back to the server
<intelikey> filename filename~    filename~ would be the backup
<Jucato> I don't think Kate saves backups of remote files
<firecrotch> Problem is, the only place it was ever stored was a temp folder somewhere
<genii> The backup file would likely be then in the home directory of the user on the webserver which Kate was ran as
<firemonkeyballz> oohoooh
<firemonkeyballz> think I fixed my clock
<intelikey> that would be ~/.kate~filename    maybe
<firecrotch> genii: Kate was ran on my computer, opening a file from my webserver
<firemonkeyballz> sudo hwclock --hctosys   --hctosys dunno why this worked
<intelikey> but i don't think you'll find that unless kate crashed.  if you closed it it cleaned up after itself
<firemonkeyballz> but it did
<firemonkeyballz> the time matches
<genii> firecrotch so if a backup was made then it would be on the local computer inn the format intelikey described eg: ~/.kate or similar
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<intelikey> possably /var/tmp/*    could be.
<firecrotch> Thanks, everyone, I'll start looking, hopefully there is something somewhere
<intelikey> firecrotch not likely.
<intelikey> but tre bon chance
<genii> yes /var/tmp may hold some files like that as well eg: beginning or ending with tilde)
<firemonkeyballz> hey
<firemonkeyballz> guys
<firemonkeyballz> I fixed it
<intelikey> hay
<genii> firemonkeyballz: Congrats LOL
<firemonkeyballz> did you see how
<intelikey> wont hold through a reboot but    yay !
<firemonkeyballz> damn
<genii> firemonkeyballz: Yes, you told it to use the hardware clock as the system clock
<firemonkeyballz> well screen went blank
<intelikey> actually to set the system clock by the hwclock
<firemonkeyballz> but i pressed space
<firemonkeyballz> everything went back to normal
<intelikey> yep that's normal when the sysclock changes
<firemonkeyballz> u sure this wont hold?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> but i'll be ya half of nothing it wont.
<intelikey> if you loose we'll go dubble or nothing on the nextone
<firemonkeyballz> dare I reboot?
<intelikey> s/be/bet/
<intelikey> s/nextone/next one/
<bentob0x> it seems that my login screen is in 1024x768, that once I enter my password, it brieffly goes onto 800x600 to finally get my resolution at 1280x1024, is this possible?
<intelikey> i must be getting tired again
<intelikey> bentob0x yep
<bentob0x> or s/xt/x t/ intelikey
<intelikey> bentob0x both do the same thing.
<bentob0x> sorry s/to/t o/
<bentob0x> yes but there is less to type with mine ^^
<intelikey> on  that line   ^     and yeah.  i knew what you were driving at.
<bentob0x> hehe
<intelikey> not if you typo it like you did  :)
<bentob0x> ok back to the resolution, you told me that it is possible, how can I get it to stick with 1280x1024 all the time?
<bentob0x> haha 'touch'
<firecrotch> Well, I can't find anything at all as far as a backup, but thanks for the help everyone
<intelikey> bentob0x set it in the kmenu to the desired setting     that wont affect a momentary click when kde starts but the end result should be good.
<firecrotch> Moral of story: don
<intelikey> yeah   don
<intelikey> :)
<firecrotch> don't trust anyone else to make backups
<firecrotch> Stupid apostrophe being next to the Enter key
<intelikey> so it's  don's fault ?
<intelikey> it's all don's fault.
<firecrotch> yep!
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> kraut
<firecrotch> Oddly, I work with a guy named Don, who we always blame when stuff is messed up
<kraut> moin intelikey
<firecrotch> So I do blame Don!
<intelikey> so it is all don's fault.
<Forge> yay I helped someone! ... lol
<intelikey> Forge good on ya mate
<intelikey> way to be
<Forge> from ##Linux channel... about oh well evince (I'd have preferred kpdf of course)
<Forge> they needed to make a .doc out of a pdf that wasn't opening in openoffice
<firemonkeyballz> someone owes me fake money
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<intelikey> firemonkeyballz do you pay when you bet ?
<firemonkeyballz> still has the same time
<Forge> is firemonkeyballz anything like chocolatesaltyballz?
<firemonkeyballz> har
<JohnFlux> Forge: less salty
<Forge> lol
<Forge> its ok I'm not black... but I believe your supposed to stick em in your mouth and suck 'em... at least according to South Park
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<bentob0x> is the login resolution written anywhere in a file?
<intelikey> bentob0x /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Forge> bentob0x, I'm not entirely certain but its related to your xorg.conf
* bentob0x is checking
<firemonkeyballz> umm they should disable the close button on the zeroconf service
<firemonkeyballz> daymn have 499,000kb free
<firemonkeyballz> no way im going to go over on my swp
<Forge> I'm enjoying interix lately, and I've added pkgsrc to my kubuntu :) opens up its potential some, also probably potential for problems too
<firemonkeyballz> daymn have 499,000kb free
<firemonkeyballz> no way im going to go over on my swp
<intelikey> what's that supposed to mean ?
<firemonkeyballz> only using about 300mb of ram
<intelikey> i doubt that you are using that much.   you could be  but prolly not.
<bobbyd> hi
<genii> Wasn't there some plan to separate out out the kdm with something like kdmenu or something? I have some vague recollection
<bobbyd> how can I configure the multimedia keys on my keyboard to trigger specific commands? The keys are working, I want to do something like "xmms --fwd" when I press the "next" key.
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/388868 firemonkeyballz
<intelikey> bobbyd in kde khotkeys
<genii> intelikey Useful script btw
<intelikey> bobbyd at the console level it's a little more indepth
<intelikey> ty
<Forge> intelikey do you know if theres a way to allow kde to work like say MacOS with one mouse button?
<bobbyd> intelikey: I tried to run khotkeys, but it didn't seem to work
<Forge> (and possibly a control click or something for rightclick?)
<bobbyd> intelikey: where will it be in the KDE menu?
<intelikey> Forge i think you could set that up in  kcontrol  but i have never tried
<Forge> kewl just wondering thats all... someone asked in #KDE a while back
<intelikey> bobbyd system setting i think   ask genii i think he is running kde
<intelikey> genii i called it "mem"  mem
<intelikey> Mem usage: 21/249 MB (8%)
<ForgeAus> that was an old DOS command
<ForgeAus> mem
<ForgeAus> doesn't work for me
<bobbyd> ok, I'm in "system settings->keyboard & mouse" but I can't see how to do it in there...
<genii> bobbyd Right now on a Windoze box so unfortunately cannot quickly look it up for you :(
<ForgeAus> (in konsole anyway)
<bobbyd> genii: ok, it's no problem, I'm probably just being stupid, it's not obvious to me :)
<intelikey> ForgeAus the script i posted ?
<ForgeAus> script?
<ForgeAus> oh
<ForgeAus> thats something else then
<intelikey> yep
* bobbyd does the "I'm so happy I use kubuntu/linux and not Vista dance..."
<intelikey> ForgeAus http://pastebin.ca/388868
<genii> intelikey Well, my laptop has KDE and xfce on it but it is at work right now LOL so only 1 Dapepr server  no gui and other cli boxes here accessible
<intelikey> genii ah.  i'll point him at Jucato   :)
<genii> Good plan :)
<naught102> anyone know of a good (pref. gui) way of merging two folders so that the most up-to-date files from each folder ar kept?
<krabbypants> hehe feisty is special
<bobbyd> intelikey: basically,I think KHotkeys does what I want, the problem is that I can't find it in the menu, and when I run it from a console I get this:"ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed."
<intelikey> naught102 mc would be my choice.
<intelikey> bobbyd just press   alt+f2   and type in  khotkeys
<bobbyd> intelikey: nope, must be broken.
<genii> naught102 Well, in non-gui the way would be to use the --update switch of cp command. conceivably you could make a launcher for this on the desktop to start in konsole or such.
<intelikey> hmmm   maybe.
<bobbyd> intelikey: I'm running feisty, maybe it's not working at the moment
<Ayabara_> what is a good app for capturing stills from a webcam?
<intelikey> oh
<naught102> genii: cool, might try that
<intelikey> bobbyd you should be in  #ubuntu+1  where all the alpha/beta stuff is discussed
<bobbyd> intelikey: oops :)
<naught102> does it only copy files that need to be updated, or copy all files and overwrite only those that have a newer modification date/
<genii> naught102: A small script which would take the 2 paths in the argument would work well I think
<naught102> sorry, I should just read the manual :)
<intelikey> mc would still be my choice.
<genii> naught102: Well if you usedeg: cp --update /path1/* /path2/          then all in path1 that did not exist in path2 would be copied. and then all newer files from path1 would overwrite older files with same name in path2
<naught102> ok, great, that's just what I need.
<firemonkeyballz> brb
<naught102> intelikey: I haven't tried midnight commander before, but I'll give it a go
<naught102> there's not an x version is there?
<bobbyd> naught102: konqueror has an mc mode...
<naught102> cool
<feety> hi there, i need to know how to set up a wireless access point, but info on this is few and far between. is there a nice way to do this in kde? (that is to say, as command line free as possible. not in the mood for konsole as it stands)
<feety> thanks in advance
<lipe> when i type ./configure --enable-kernel-module
<lipe> Please specify the location of the kernel source with
<lipe>         *** the '--with-kernel=SRCDIR' option
<bobbyd> naught102: but I can't see it when i just looke, so i might have made that up :)
<naught102> bobbyd: I seem to remember seeing it too...
<bobbyd> lipe: /usr/src/linux
<bobbyd> lipe: you'll need to get the kernel source first thought :)
<lipe> bobbyd: so, i just type ./configure --enable-kernel-module /usr/src/linux ??
<lipe> bobbyd: how can i make it ??
<firemonkeyballz> k well got my ati back
<firemonkeyballz> ATI Mobility Beryl/XGL FGLRX in Edgy
<firemonkeyballz> using that guide
<firemonkeyballz> seems to work for 6.06
<bobbyd> lipe: I have no idea what you're doing, but I'd expect it would be something like: ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux --enable-kernel-module
<Malix> Hi, having a bit of a problem: my adept told me that I could update to kubuntu 7.04 with kubuntu distribution update tool which should launch automatically and close down adept. nothing is happening tho...  any ideas?
<genii> lipe at commandline: sudo apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -r` && sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<Malix> or should I just wait until the cd comes out?
<lipe> bobbyd: thx u very muhc
<bobbyd> genii: thanks :)
<bobbyd> lipe: thank genii too :)
<firemonkeyballz> wee
<lipe> genii: thx u very much
<firemonkeyballz> workd
<bobbyd> firemonkeyballz: beryl with fglrx?
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<genii> lipe then after: ./configure --enable-kernel-module --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux
<bobbyd> firemonkeyballz: i might need to do that if I can't get the graphics card in this laptop changed to nvidia
<bobbyd> firemonkeyballz: is it a total pita?
<firemonkeyballz> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<firemonkeyballz> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<firemonkeyballz> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS 200M Series Generic
<firemonkeyballz> OpenGL version string: 2.0.5814 (8.25.18)
* bobbyd grabs a lifebelt
<bobbyd> there's a flood coming!
<genii> LOL
<Alarm> hello. i just got a notice from adept updater that kubuntu 7.04 is available and if i wish to update. i joined the website but there is nothing written about that release, what is that all about ?
<lipe> bobbyd: but, when i go to /usr/src i can't see the "linux" dir ...
<ForgeAus> Radeon 9600 AIO here :)
<ForgeAus> TVIn TVOut
<lipe> bobbyd: nvm :p
<bobbyd> lipe: did you do genii's command?
<lipe> genii: thx u very much, i'll try to do it ...
<ForgeAus> its only an AGP card tho no PCIE yet
<firemonkeyballz> whats that command to run the gears?
<ForgeAus> um I forgot
<ForgeAus> flgears or something I guess
<xBill> glxgears
<ForgeAus> thats it glxgears
<ForgeAus> wow it works! nicely too
<firemonkeyballz> crap works faster than last config
<genii> lipe Well you may need to put the result of uname -r instead of "linux" for the exact linux kernel version you have.
<bobbyd> Alarm: That's feisty, and as far as I know it's still in testing...
<ForgeAus> tho thmooooooth :)
<Alarm> then why is it allready available for download ?
<Alarm> as an update if its not a stable release
<firemonkeyballz> to make us victems
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<firemonkeyballz> so they can gain
<krabbypants> yep
<bobbyd> Alarm: I have no idea
<bobbyd> Alarm: seems like a bug :)
<firemonkeyballz> dude
<firemonkeyballz> if you see nos
<firemonkeyballz> tel him to do this one
<xBill> i allready use feisty, tho it's testing still ;-)
<genii> Has feisty even reached RC1 status yet??
<firemonkeyballz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291464&highlight=ati
<Alarm> ok
<Jucato> genii: no. not even beta yet, iirc
<Malix> so whats with the update thingy in adept then? it downloads some update tool but nothing happens after that?
<genii> I'm leery of installing something thats not quite yet even a release candidate  (on a machine not for testing)
<Jucato> Alarm: have you checked your sources.list for any feisty repositories? are you sure it's telling you that it will upgrade to Feisty?
<lipe> genii: ok, thx u very much ! :) GOD BLESS U
<Alarm> yes
<genii> lipe LOL You're welcome
<Jucato> Alarm: can you pastebin your sources.list please?
<Alarm> i did a normal upgrade. and then a window showed up telling me that there is a new kubuntu version available feisty 7.04
<Alarm> hold on ot find a paste site
<Jucato> !pastebin | Alarm
<ubotu> Alarm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ForgeAus> if Only I could integrate pkgtool and pkgsrc into Adept lol :)
<ForgeAus> then I'd have a nearon omnilinux :) many package formats... well rpmless tho
<Alarm> Jucato, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9613/
<Malix> Jucato: I also got the adept notice about updating to feisty, and surely I don't have any feisty repos in my sources.list
<teufel> could some one tell me how to iinstall windows xp after kubuntu
<Jucato> ok hold on
<ForgeAus> tuefel AFTER?
<teufel> yeah
<ForgeAus> best to do it the other way around but if you HAVE to
<teufel> the grub messed my mbr up or something
<teufel> i know
<ForgeAus> you need to partition space and then reinstall grub once XP's installed
<teufel> i had xp installed
<Jucato> !grub | teufel
<ubotu> teufel: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> Malix: could you also pastebin your sources.list? so I could compare with Alarm's?
<Malix> sure
<teufel> ok check it out i have the grub working i can get into kubuntu just fine
<teufel> but it messed my xp load up
<Alarm> someone else has the same problem ? :)
<ForgeAus> it shouldn't ahve
<Alarm> i dont have either any feisty repos
<Jucato> Alarm: Malix seems to have the same problem
<teufel> now i cant reinstall
<ForgeAus> grub detects XP if you set it up right
<teufel> it detects it
<Alarm> i havent changed anything the last 1 month actually
<Jucato> teufel: what do you mean it messed XP up?
<ForgeAus> you might need to fixmbr and resetup grub the RIGHT way
<Jucato> Alarm: let's just wait for Malix's sources.list
<Alarm> okie
<teufel> i tried fixmbr
<Jucato> I'm just waiting for his...
<Malix> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9614/
<firemonkeyballz> nearly done with the whole config
<ForgeAus> fixboot?
<teufel> yup
<teufel> fixboot too
<ForgeAus> did that fix your XP?
<Jucato> Alarm, Malix: ah I see... :D
<teufel> windows is on the master kubuntu is on the slave
<haffi> Hi, can anyone help me with setting DXS support in ALSA for my VT8233 sound card? My sound works, but it is scratchy
<Jucato> Alarm, Malix: this is the source of all your problems: deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<Alarm> what is it ? :)
<ForgeAus> IDE drives.. so its hda and hdb
<teufel> yea
<Skuller> haffi: scratchy?
<Alarm> what about it ?
<Jucato> did you guys get your sources.list from source-o-matic?
<ForgeAus> according to linux
<ForgeAus> (if its sata its sda and sdb
<Alarm> some of the entries yes
<firemonkeyballz> umm how do I fix the sensitivity on my touch pad?
<Malix> Jucato: nope, collected those urls from net and added by hand, why?
<Alarm> i cant remember about this one
<teufel> xp is on hda
<haffi> Skuller: Yes, there is some disturbance in the sound
<teufel> hda1
<Jucato> Alarm, Malix: edgy-proposed contains stuff you shouldn't really be installing in the first place. think "very beta"
<ForgeAus> does XP boot?
<firemonkeyballz> like  you would in synaptics tools?
<teufel> nope
<Skuller> haffi: is it more noticeable on loud volume?
<teufel> i need to reinstall it
<Malix> Jucato: whoopsie =D
<ForgeAus> then you need to fix your XP boot with XP recovery console
<Jucato> Alarm, Malix: currently, edgy-proposed contains the new Upgrade Tool that's being tested
<Alarm> so, better to remove that one ?
<teufel> i tried
<Malix> k, so removing it now =)
<ForgeAus> or even a recovery install into the XP you have
<Jucato> Alarm, Malix: yes please remove/disable edgy-proposed
<ForgeAus> then you have to install grub without messing up your ntldr/mbr
<Jucato> then sudo apt-get update again
<teufel> it hangs at dmi
<ForgeAus> using the site jucato sent you to earlier
<teufel> whatever it says
<ForgeAus> whats dmi?
<haffi> Skuller: no, the disturbance is always on when there's a sound playing, and setting the volume in kubuntu doesn't change it
<Skuller> haffi: type in alsamixer and reduce the level of PCM....thas all i know and can help
<genii> lipe Just to clarify the command after all the sources install would be: ./configure --enable-kernel-module --with-kernel=/usr/src/kernel-source-`uname -r`         if just /usr/src/linux fails
<teufel> i for get what it says but after the cdrom boot and then when it gets to the harddrive boot it hangs
<Alarm> ok, thank you a lot Jucato
<haffi> Ok, I'll try that
<teufel> forget
<Skuller> haffi: reduce the PCM level to midway....in the green region.....
<teufel> i just need to know if there is a way to reinstall xp
<teufel> after kubuntu
<genii> bah /usr/src/linux-source-`uname -r`                     (I need coffee)
<Alarm> damn and i got happy that the new release is out:)
<ForgeAus> there is but it will mess up grub
<teufel> thats cool
<teufel> i can fix
<ForgeAus> intsalling XP always messed up grub
<krabbypants> teufel:if you install xp after kubuntu, you can use the xp boot loader
<ForgeAus> yeah just do an XP install like you normally would
<teufel> how do i go about this
<firemonkeyballz> brb
<teufel> i did that
<Malix> Jucato: I disabled edgy-proposed repos, but it is still offering me the update tool
<ForgeAus> just put your xp disk in and run through the setup procedure
<teufel> i did but it didnt fix the mbr
<Jucato> Malix: did you run update after changing your sources.list like I said?
<ForgeAus> (I suggest if recovery console's fixmbr and fixboot didn't help to use the REPAIR install...)
<Malix> not from commandline, but from adept, does that make a difference?
<ForgeAus> repair install happens AFTER recovery console (its the second R not the first one)
<Jucato> Malix: not really. Fetch Updates = sudo apt-get update
<teufel> yea i go that
<teufel> i ran fixmbr
<ForgeAus> either that or you loose data and reformat the NTFS partition
<Jucato> Malix: hm.. make sure the edgy-proposed lines are really gone
<teufel> then fixboot
<teufel> then bootcfg
<firemonkeyballz> wheee
<firemonkeyballz> worked
<Malix> Jucato: just a sec
<ForgeAus> yeah you USED recovery console tried fixmbr
<ForgeAus> did you try fixboot too?
<firemonkeyballz> dont have to modify anything
<ForgeAus> ahh ok so they didn't help
<teufel> yeah
<ForgeAus> xp still broken?
<teufel> right
<ForgeAus> so then do REPAIR install thats next option
<firemonkeyballz> done with ati baryl
<Malix> Jucato: BUH, my bad, had several lines with edgy proposed... >_<
<ForgeAus> thats not in recovery console
<teufel> i have like 100 gig of movies i dont want to lose
<Jucato> Malix: heh :)
<ForgeAus> then you need to get a tool to read your ntfs drive if its formatted as ntfs (if its fat just mount it in Linux, heck even if its NTFS just mount it in linux and copy))
<teufel> alot of edited moves
<ForgeAus> you don't need to write to ti to do that
<_4strO> yop yop
<ForgeAus> or burn them to CD from there?
<teufel> damn 100 gig would take forever
<ForgeAus> if they're important to you and you want to keep them thats about the only way...
<ForgeAus> yeah 100gig would talke a few erm DVD's?
<krabbypants> teufel: linux in a nutshell has a good chaper on the windows dual boot
<teufel> if i could just manually edit the grub out of the master drive
<firemonkeyballz> that fixed a slow bottle neck
<firemonkeyballz> heh
<teufel> i accidentally put it there
<teufel> and now i cant get it out
<ForgeAus> teufel that shouldn't be a problem
<Malix> Jucato: uh.. nope, they're all disabled now, but the update thingy still pop's up
<ForgeAus> grub shouldn't mess up WindowsXP
<Jucato> Malix: pastebin sources.list again please? :)
<teufel> well i tried to reinstall it and it says starting up but goes no further
<ForgeAus> at least they CAN coexist
<Malix> willdo
<ForgeAus> teufel try repair install
<teufel> ok
<teufel> im out for now thanks for the help
<ForgeAus> that way you at least keep the Filesystem
<teufel> true
<ForgeAus> (you may or may not be able to access stuff in mydocuments)
<teufel> but ill shall return
<teufel> cya
<ForgeAus> (if you have the username/password it might be ok)
<blue|palm> I tried to install a package (dcraw) but it hit an error where it couldnt overwrite a directory from another package... now i cant install anything because each time i try to use apt-get it tries to install dcraw which fails...
<blue|palm> how can i remove dcraw from installing all the time
<Malix> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9616/
<ForgeAus> I hope teu he didn't partition over anything
<ForgeAus> that way he's never going to get anything back
<Jucato> Malix: still notifying you after clicking on Fetch Updates or doing sudo apt-get update?
<Malix> yup
<Jucato> really strange...
<Malix> well, not after apt-get update, but after fetching updates in adept
<Skuller> haffi_: any luck?
<Malix> could it affect that I actually once accepted the 'update'?
<Alarm> i want to spit my linux into 2 partition for more performance (2 partitions , 1 on a different disk) , so that some things run from the 1 disk , and the other 1 from the second. a system works much faster while doing that once it uses the whole bus. which directory should i put on the second disk ?
<ForgeAus> kpackage didn't pick up on my pkgsrc install :(
<Jucato> Malix: er... how did you accept it?
<Jucato> Malix: you have soooo many repos. some of the duplicates, btw
<Malix> Jucato: 'click next to whatever'... a small download window flashed on the corner and ... well, it did nothing visible after that atleast
<Jucato> Malix: ah.. hm...
<Malix> Jucato: yea, I'm a aware, I _should_ check for those...
<Jucato> Malix: I don't know how much that would have affected it... but yeah, your "accepting" the update might have something to do with it... but not really sure
<haffi_> Skuller: no luck, I'm afraid
<haffi_> I had this same problem on Gentoo
<Skuller> haffi_: oh....thas sad...sorry i cant help u anymore....
<Skuller> haffi_: u did reduce the PCM level dint u?
<haffi_> yes
<haffi_> this is just a crappy soundcard
<firemonkeyballz> http://pastebin.ca/388905
<haffi_> and the workaround on gentoo doesn't work on kubuntu
<Malix> Jucato: well, I think I can live with it, after all, feisty should come out next month, so actually REALLY updating should get rid of it?
<haffi_> seems like alsa is a bit different
<ForgeAus> omg I just started Trillian under Linux!
<ForgeAus> ahh the wonders of wine
<naught102> does anyone know a way of exporting a list of packages installed via apt-get (or a frontend), and the re-importing them?
<Jucato> Malix: yes it should. it's just like the Adept Updater
<ForgeAus> well almost anyway
<ForgeAus> it started up then died lol
<naught102> for example to re-install all the programs you had installed after a cd-upgrade?
<Jucato> naught102: dpkg --get-selections
<Jucato> naught102: er.. upgrade? that might not work
<krabbypants> anyone get mysql server actually working with mythtv in  kubuntu?
<Jucato> the package list will be version-dependent afaik
<krabbypants> i tried alot of things never got it working, anyone run a myth box here?
<naught102> Jucato: ofcourse, but just a reference list would be good, that's a good start
<blue|palm> krabbypants: i did
<Jucato> naught102: then dpkg --get-selections will most probably do
<krabbypants> what vertion of kubuntu you running blue|palm
<blue|palm> Can someone please tell me how to fix my apt.... it broke because each time i install anything using apt-get it tries to install dcraw which tries to overwrite another package and fails... thus apt-get fails all the time.
<genii> yes get-selections  then set-selections I think
<naught102> Jucato: there wouldn't be a way of doing dpkg --get-selections only for "top of the dependency chain" packages, would there?
<firemonkeyballz> http://pastebin.ca/388905
<blue|palm> krabbypants: edgy
<Jucato> naught102: hm.. not that I know of
<naught102> that would be cool.
<krabbypants> blue|palm: wow i could not get mine working because i have no idea how mysql works
<blue|palm> krabbypants: look for a guide its really easy
<blue|palm> krabbypants: i mean really really easy
<blue|palm> the mythtv guide should work
<firemonkeyballz> how do I configure backup system
<blue|palm> go to the forums
<naught102> imagine. windows: re-install, find all those CDs, download spots, re-install each package. linux: re-install, re-load packages list, upgrade. sweet
<firemonkeyballz> specifically what to backup
<blue|palm> Can someone tell me how to manually deselect a package?
<krabbypants> blue|palm: i tryed all sorts of guides but i always could not log in to mysql and always got the same sock error when trying to connect
<naught102> man dpkg/
<Skuller> !ubotu >ubotu
<Skuller> lol
<bumzo> hi ple
<firemonkeyballz> uhh no try this
<bumzo> who knows  how to make a sda1 usb drive accessible ... not read only?
<firemonkeyballz> !ubotu|ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<krabbypants> blue|palm: im baffled on how it could be so hard for me to set up mysql
<Skuller> lol yea
<bumzo> lol skuller
<Skuller> wish it could loop somehow
<firemonkeyballz> what directories should I backup
<bumzo> I need help making my ntfs drive READBLE
<Skuller> bumzo: is ur drive partitioned in ntfs?
<lipe> genii: i just installed linux-source and in /usr/src/ there is a file linux-source-2... .tar.bz2   is it right ?
<bumzo> its an extrernal 80 gb usb hard drive
<Skuller> is it ntfs formatted?
<genii> lipe That sounds about right, yes
<bumzo> yes ...and has loads of music
<lipe> genii: so i just type ./configure ... to this file !?
<Skuller> well its better to format them in FAT32
<lipe> genii: i need to extract this file !?
<Skuller> bumzo: well its better to format them in FAT32
<genii> lipe 1 minute, I think you may need to uncompress it but I forget if that is so right now
<bumzo> but i stand the cahnce of loosing ALL my music
<genii> lipe Is free space on the hard drive an issue?
<Skuller> bumzo: copy it somewhere
<lipe> genii: yes
<bumzo> i dont have ''somewhere'' to copy 80GB worth of 6 yrs collection of music
<Skuller> i dont know if there is a way to convert a partition type into another without losing the data
<genii> lipe How much space is free?
<lipe> genii: i got 17 GB i think, so i got too much free space ..
<krabbypants> bumzo: open 40 gmail accounts 2 gb+ of storage each :)
<genii> lipe Ah, that is fine. I was considering if uncompressing the file would cause the drive to be full. But it will not.
<Skuller> bumzo: well u can risk enabling ntfs write features in kubuntu....like FUSE
<Skuller> lol
<lipe> genii: hehehe ok :)
<lipe> genii: i just uncompressed the file and created a dir ...
<Skuller> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<bumzo> lol
<lipe> genii: what should i do now ?!
<bumzo> ok .. how do i use fuse to enable it?
<Skuller> !fuse | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: please see above
<genii> lipe so: sudo tar -xjvf /usr/src/<exact filename here> -C /usr/src/             <-- this will uncompress the file to the same directory
<Malix> Jucato: just a thought, any ideas of the package name or such for the update wiz? if it could be removed some way?
<lipe> genii: ok lemme do it
<Jucato> Malix: not really sure. have you tried quiting Adept Manager after you've finished Fetch Updates?
<Skuller> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Skuller> !ntfs-3g | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Skuller> !fuse | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Malix> Jucato: several times now
<bumzo> how abt ntfs-3g
<Jucato> Malix: really sorry, a bit clueless
<bumzo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<genii> lipe Then after (in the directory which contains the source code you originally were trying to compile) the command: ./configure --enable-kernel-module --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-source-`uname -r`      and then after most like you can do the make command or make install     or so on
<Malix> Jucato: bummer, well, my bad -> have to live with it x)
<genii> lipe Sorry /usr/src/kernel-source-`uname -r`      (I am always getting the two confused in these switches)
<Skuller> bumzo: if ur need for ntsf riting is strong...then go for it
<Skuller> ntfs*
<bumzo> oh it is
<lipe> genii: done ... and now ?
<lipe> genii: hehehe ok
<genii> lipe Are there other files in /usr/src/   directory?
<lipe> genii: lemme try it
<lipe> genii: yes
<bumzo> is kubuntu drapper or edgy???
<lipe> genii: rpm and fuse one
<genii> eg: some file beginning with "kernel" something
<dystopianray> is it possible to get a list of packages that I have installed, that weren't installed by default or automatically?
<Skuller> bumzo: dapper and edgy are versions of kubuntu
<Skuller> 6.06 and 6.10 respectively
<genii> lipe Please report result of: ls -l /usr/src/linux*/kernel
<Skuller> bumzo: you shud noe wich one u ave installed urself
<francesco> Hi
<sanityx> hi
<lipe> genii: it is veeery big ...
<genii> lipe OK don't put it here then LOL
<lipe> genii: there are a lot of .c files
<lipe> genii: hehehehe
<genii> lipe Good.
<genii> this is the path to put for the switch --with-kernel=
<francesco> I'm a new Linux User! There is someone that can help me in MB driver installation?
<lipe> genii: so i just type ./configure --enable-kernel-module -with-kernel=/usr/src/linux[tab] /kernel ?? or i don't put kernel in this command ?
<francesco> I need it to use audio
<genii> something like /usr/src/linux-source-2.xx.x-x/kernel    where exact numbers are for your box
<lipe> genii: ok !! lemme try it ... 1 min please :) thx u veeery much !! :)
<genii> lipe I'll be here
<Skuller> bumzo: cat /etc/issue         to find out which  version
<francesco> ...and sorry for my bad english
<Skuller> francesco: what do you mean by u want to use audio?
<genii> francesco At bottom right of screen do you have speaker icon?
<lipe> genii: it says that cannot determine the kernel version .... and to prepare the kernel before running that script ...
<francesco> Skuller: Now the audio is off...even tough there is the icon in the corner
<genii> lipe That is very odd. What program are you trying to compile?
<francesco> My MB is Gygabyte LGA 775
<Skuller> francesco: sorry no idea...refer to genii please...
<francesco> I had download the linux driver...
<lipe> genii: i need to write on a ntfs partition, so i need to fix a problem with the fuse ... so i'm trying to compile the fuse one to fix the problem ...
<genii> francesco Right-click on the speaker icon. Open the mixer. Unmute any PCM devices and also maybe to put up the volume for the PCM devices
<sanityx> lipe you could just install ntfs-3g
<Skuller> francesco: that is your CPU socket....
<lipe> sanityx: but it says that fuse isn't write, i got an old fuse version ... and need to install a newer
<sanityx> oo
<francesco> genii: I've do it...but anything change
<bill___> im trying to install themes, but i dont have permission to write to the kthememanager folder, anyway to set it up so i dont have to log in as root to change the permission?
<genii> lipe Which ubuntu version do you have? eg: dapper edgy feisty
<lipe> genii: kubuntu 6.06 dapper
<francesco> Skuller you're right! Gigabyte 945GZ
<shishira> hi
<Skuller> francesco: 945 is ur chipset btw....well...i dont know about audio...sorry...
<Skuller> hi
<Skuller> bumzo: any luck?
<genii> lipe I have found a site which may help you http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<lipe> genii: thx u very much, i'll read it ! GOD bless u very much !
<genii> lipe Best luck. If no success please report back, I will be here still.
<bill___> possible to change dir permissions without logging in as root?
<francesco> genii....can you help me?
<lipe> genii: ok, thx u
<rambo> hello
<genii> francesco Well, the common issue with no sound is the muted PCM device in the mixer. If the icon for the speaker has no red line through it, the system considers the soundcard is working properly. In this case it is usually some device in the mixer which needs attention. eg: PCM devices, line-in or so on
<genii> francesco Often the default sources for sound in may be muted
<francesco> genii: at this link (http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=2304&ProductName=GA-8I945GZME-RH) there are Linux driver...maybe there is a common bug!
<genii> francesco reading, away briefly
<francesco> genii: thanks
<ForgeAus> um kubuntu's telling me theres a new version of kubuntu available is this a dist-upgrade?
<rambo> um, i'm really new to linux and i have a problem
<Skuller> rambo: ask away the problem and not that u have a problem
<rambo> i have a SB live and it plays stereo stuff good, but when it comes to movies with more chanels, it says that device is busy. this only appears when more channels are needed
<panathos> pls... wich driver best match Nvidia FX 5200? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<Skuller> panathos: nvidia-glx
<Skuller> look in the lagacy list to confirm that ur card isnt mentioned there
<bumzo> skuller: i put that command in terminal?
<panathos> but it's instable, on my amd64 :-(
<Skuller> bumzo: cat /etc/issue
<Skuller> yes
<bumzo> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l ... is that dapper or edgy?
<Skuller> dapper
<rambo> and another thing; when i start "adept manager" it says that some other process is using it and that i can't change anything
<Skuller> !ntfs-3g | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Skuller> !adeptfix | rambo
<ubotu> rambo: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<genii> francesco I am finding many complaints on this souncard now but not yet some solution
<Skuller> rambo: make sure your not running any other package software
<francesco> genii!! I'm I stupid!
<Skuller> lol
<francesco> I used an USB sound card....and it' doesn't work!
<genii> francesco Your main volume was at minumum?
<rambo> ubotu: i did that and it wrote at the beggining "
<rambo> dpkg: error processing libdvdread3 (--configure):
<rambo>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<rambo>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<francesco> Now I've set the MB AUDIO
<genii> Ahhh
<francesco> and it' seems goos
<francesco> good
<genii> francesco Good to know you have solved it then :)
<francesco> Thanks
<Skuller> !ubotu | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Skuller> !ubotu | rambo
<ubotu> rambo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<francesco> I'll go to have a lunch....
<francesco> I'll back later...with other problems!!
<francesco> bye bye
* genii sips a coffee and considers bellybutton lint
<Skuller> rambo: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Skuller> francesco: laterz
<rambo> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<rambo>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<rambo> and now adept doesn't even start
<Skuller> try synaptic
<genii> ouch
<Skuller> no idea whas happ
<rambo> hmm, brb
<ForgeAus> where do I find the kubuntu upgrade tool?
<ForgeAus> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<stamen_> l
<miltos> it's impossible to mount an iso image...it drives me grazy....the original *.bin image was converted under windowsxp with magiciso....any ideas?
<ForgeAus> doesn't matter what the original image was created in
<ForgeAus> .iso's mount
<genii> miltos Hm. does:   lsmod |grep loop    produce some result?
<miltos> <genii>just a minute...
<genii> miltos if NOT then do:  sudo modprobe loop      then try to mount the image as you were doing before
<ForgeAus> get kiso if your haveing too much trouble
<ForgeAus> but iso's should mount
<ForgeAus> use iso:/ in konqueror if you need to!
<miltos> <genii>loop                   17672  12: that's the result
<genii> miltos OK, then it is not the problem
<ForgeAus> genii do you know what kubuntu upgrade tool is? and if so how to run it?
<miltos> that's the command I use: "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/miltos/Suse01.iso  o /media/iso"...and I can't see the CD on the desktop...
<rambo> hi, i'm back
<genii> miltos I think there may be some conflicting options in fstab. I am not sure that all the options you have in there for that drive can coexist happily
<rambo> adept now works, but surrond still doesn't
<ForgeAus> surround? as in surround sound?
<rambo> yep
<miltos> <genii> how to check?
<ForgeAus> does kmix handle that ?
<rambo> i'm on alsa
<genii> miltos What is the line for that drive again? (sdb1 I think it was) in the fstab
<miltos> <genii>tell me how to check...
<rambo> what's that command for speaker check?
<ForgeAus> wheres jucato when I need him! lol
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: whats your problem?
<ForgeAus> nos wheres the kubuntu upgrade tool install into / how do I run it?
<ForgeAus> i can't find it in the k menu anyhwere
<nosrednaekim> adept?
<ForgeAus> adept installed it and told me to quit adept and run the kubuntu upgrade tool to update to feisty
<genii> miltos Please pastebin the contents of your file /etc/fstab    then please add to the bottom of the paste which directory holds your iso file, which directory it should be mounted under
<ForgeAus> but I don't know where/what's the kubuntu upgrade tool
<nosrednaekim> !update-manager
<ubotu> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45 (edgy), package size 775 kB, installed size 3652 kB
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zevs> test
<ForgeAus> !kubuntu upgrade tool
<c0nv1ct> ForgeAus: i've never 'upgraded' to fiesty, i've only used the actual ISO, so i dunno
<miltos> <genii> here it is...
<miltos> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<miltos> #
<miltos> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<miltos> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<miltos> # /dev/sda6
<miltos> UUID=90effdd6-c42a-4ac9-a4ef-8ad2b76969f1 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<miltos> # /dev/hda1
<genii> AAAAAHHh
<miltos> UUID=3C9C57F49C57A6E4 /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<miltos> # /dev/hda2
<miltos> UUID=7A54F82954F7E5B3 /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<genii> !pastebin | miltos
<ubotu> miltos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<miltos> # /dev/sda1
<miltos> UUID=1EDC7D0BDC7CDF09 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<miltos> # /dev/sda5
<miltos> UUID=7c7cf815-2376-400f-adec-e32ea15ca344 none            swap    sw              0       0
<miltos> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<genii> Damn
<doomnx> hello guys again
<c0nv1ct> no ops with flood protection in here? damn
<doomnx> miltos ellhnas ki esu e? :P
<miltos> <doomnx> exo plextei asxima...
<genii> I keep forgetting knowing about the pastebin website is not a given LOL
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus what do you want fiesty for
<c0nv1ct> yeah, feisty isnt exactly stable
<ForgeAus> because adept says its time to updaate
<ForgeAus> not stable? really?
<ForgeAus> whats wrong with it?
<genii> miltos There is a website for pasting(not into the channel)http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/   then after you paste it there, give only the URL it gives you after so ppl from here can go read
<c0nv1ct> its not done yet ForgeAus
<c0nv1ct> its still in testing
<miltos> <genii>ok
<doomnx> guys i was trying to install nvidia drivers for kubuntu and it said it needed the following dependencies: libgtk2.0-bin, libgtk2.0-common and linux-image-2.6.17-11-386. I just downloaded these files, do u think they will need some depencies too?
<miltos> <genii> the URL is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9620/
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus:there is a difference between security updates and upgrading to fiesty
<ForgeAus> I know that
<ForgeAus> its a distro upgrade
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: i'd update the kernel using your package manager
<doomnx> i have no internet connection at home :(
<doomnx> so i download the files manually from this net cafe
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: ouch, then i'm not sure, upgrading the kernel probably will need more packages
<genii> miltos OK, reading. Back shortly
<doomnx> i only installed kubuntu 6.10, nothing else
<nosrednaekim> doomx manually? do you know aout the download scripts?
<miltos> <genii> what did you discover?
<c0nv1ct> nosrednaekim: he doesnt have internet
<doomnx> no, i am a newbie here... i am willing to learn though
<nosrednaekim> I know... but a scriptis useful for when you do have interenet
<genii> miltos Please, what is the full directory and name of the iso file, and what directory you wish to mount it to
<bumzo> i need help here
<doomnx> i've been trying for a week to install those drivers
<doomnx> and i'm really close now!
<nosrednaekim> doomx, how are you on the internet ow? are you on your ubntu computer?
<bumzo> i cant get right access to my external hard drive
<bumzo> when i try i get the error message ''Could not change permissions for /media/sda1.''
<bumzo> anyone?
<doomnx> oh, i have a problem with kubuntu though... a problem that doesn't appear on ubuntu: when i shutdown the PC it freezes or it appears an out of range message
<doomnx> i am at a netcafe using windows atm
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: was it automounted?
<miltos> <genii>that's the command i sudo: "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/miltos/Suse01.iso  o /media/iso"
<nosrednaekim> doomnx: oh ok..then NM
<doomnx> ok...
<genii> miltos OK that should be enough info. 1 minute and I will make an entry for your fstab
<doomnx> if anyone knew why it doesn't shutdown properly...
<bumzo> yes nosrednaekim
<doomnx> i like KDE, i don't want to go to GNOME...
<bumzo> whn i plug it in ... picks automatically
<nosrednaekim> doomnx: I have seen that problem b4 I dpon't know what it is... something about ACPI I think
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: so you select "open in new window" and it doesn't let you write to it?
<oem> salve
<vyoman> What's the story with the adept prompting to upgrade to 7.04 - does it work?
<bumzo> yes ...i cant write to in nosrednaekim:
<doomnx> do u know any workaround nosrednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: then whats the problem?
<nosrednaekim> doomnx: unfortunetly, no
<bumzo> tahts what am asking ... i cant write to the external HDD
<doomnx> well, anyway
<bumzo> i want to add files to it ... but tells me i have to write permission
<doomnx> thanks a lot for ur time guys
<doomnx> see u later on
<miltos> bye doomnx
<genii> miltos: Please at commandline: sudo echo "/home/miltos/Suse01.iso /media/iso udf,iso9660 ro,loop,user,auto 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<genii> miltos Then after, attempt to mount the iso by: mount /media/iso
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: are you running kubuntu?
<genii> please note, not sudo mount /media/iso
<bumzo> yes kubuntu (drapper)
<nosrednaekim> ok...then run this "kdesu konquror"
<nosrednaekim> sorry..
<nosrednaekim>  "kdesu konqueror"
<bumzo> thats the browser
<nosrednaekim> that'll run it with root permissions, and fix the write problems
<bumzo> yes..
<miltos> <genii> the command returned 'permission denied'
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: its also the file browser
<genii> miltos which command... the command to echo the line to fstab or the mount command ?
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: yes it is ... so waht command do i run
<nosrednaekim> "kdesu konqueror"
<rockz> is there a way to change kde menu without change gnome menu ?
<miltos> this command: "sudo echo "/home/miltos/Suse01.iso /media/iso udf,iso9660 ro,loop,user,auto 0 0" >> /etc/fstab"
<bumzo> on terminal?
<nosrednaekim> bumzo,yes
<nosrednaekim> rockz, yes,kmenuedit
<nosrednaekim> !kmenuedit
<ubotu> kmenuedit: menu editor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 996 kB
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<vyoman> what is the: distribution upgrade tool, nothing happens when following the adept upgrade wizard
<bumzo> its opened the konquorer
<rockz> nosrednaekim: if I edit with kmenuedit, the gnome menu wont be modiffied?
<nosrednaekim> ok...not navigate to /media/sda1
<genii> miltos That is very odd. Are you able to run other commands with sudo?
<nosrednaekim> rockz, I don't think so
<miltos> yes...
<rockz> nosrednaekim: i want modify my kde without modify my gnome
<nosrednaekim> rockz: I don't think kmenuedit will change the gnome menu
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: did you go to /media/sda1
<genii> miltos OK, in this case, put: kdesu Kate                 then open the file /etc/fstab and add the line given above without the quotation marks
<miltos> ok
<genii> miltos eg: /home/miltos/Suse01.iso /media/iso udf,iso9660 ro,loop,user,auto 0 0                            <--EXACTLY
<genii> You could even cut/paste from here to make sure it is proper
<miltos> <genii> i think you 've got right ...even kdesu doensn't permit to save the file!!!!
<miltos> shall i reboot...and come back?
<lipe> how can i unzip a .cab file from linux ??? please ...
<genii> miltos There seems to be some other underlying issue then in your system, which is that the default user (miltos I think) is not in /etc/sudoers file or something similar
<genii> miltos A reboot will not help in this case
<miltos> <genii> how to fix? help!
<genii> miltos Bleh perhaps try gksudo Kate      instead of kdesu
<genii> no wait
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: what do u mean go to /media/sda1?
<genii> miltos kdesudo i think instead of kdesu .... I am getting tired, very sorry
<genii> miltos so: kdesudo Kate                 and then the line as described added to the file.
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: when i click on storage media ... it shows a blank page
<nosrednaekim> do you have your HD plugged in?
<nosrednaekim> ad can you see it in your own user?
<nosrednaekim> *and
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: media:/ on the adress bar
<genii> miltos Getting a coffee. Back shortly
<malik_> can any1 help with webcam prob?........i cant get my creative pd0400 webcam to work..............wiki pages are of no use as i hav tried for the last 3 wks or so.......if here is some1 from turkey i will gladly pay for them to come n fix
<miltos> <genii>ok
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: I know..... is your hard drive plugged in,and can you see the contents without running that kdesu command I gave you?
<genii> miltos I am back and hopefully a bit more awake
<genii> :)
<miltos> genii...i am all at sea...
<genii> miltos OK, at konsole:     kdesudo Kate
<miltos> what can I do now?
<miltos> genii, command not found!
<bumzo>  nosrednaekim: the drive is plugged in ,.... i can see it on the desktop. when i click it .. .it open on konqorer ...and can view the contents
<genii> miltos Does Kate open when you run it this way? If not, please report the message konsole gives
<_Daisuke_Ido_> well, it happened.  for the first time i'm actually going to require a reinstall of kubuntu...
<genii> miltos OK
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: what'd you do?
<genii> miltos But you were able before to open Kate with kdesu     but just not to save the file?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> beryl went nuts.  even starting kde crashes now (without beryl)
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: but you can't see it mounted when you navigate to /media?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i'm in xfce as a fallback while i download and burn an iso
<miltos> kdesu works...kdesudo doen't work
<nosrednaekim> go to "/media" bumzo
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: no its not there
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: thats interesting....
<genii> miltos OK. It is extremely odd that it will open the editor in superuser mode but then complain of not being able to save the file.
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: bit i can see it on media:/sda1
<nosrednaekim> not "media:/" "/media"
<_Daisuke_Ido_> makes me wonder if it's an issue with the version of the nvidia driver i'm using, or aiglx itself...
<genii> miltos Have you used the editor "nano" before?
<provolik> is there anyone which uses VICE (c64 emulator) ?
<miltos> genii...yes
<eilker> !mske
<eilker> !mske
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mske - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<genii> miltos OK. So then try to open it with sudo, eg:   sudo nano /etc/fstab
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: you can see it there in that browser I told you to open?
<genii> miltos This should run it with superuser privelege and open the fstab file
<_Daisuke_Ido_> plus i'd like to switch mt root and home partitions.  10gb isn't enough for /home and 30gb is too much for /
<nosrednaekim> if not, please navigate to /media"
<miltos> ok...opened
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: well thats a good reason then...
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: yes i can, when i go to /media ... its there under sda1
<nosrednaekim> well... go into it
<_Daisuke_Ido_> nosrednaekim: not particularly, but it's better than nothing :D
<nosrednaekim> now you have write permissions
<genii> miltos good. So now to add to the file the line. 1 moment and I will retrieve it again so you can cut and paste it from here
<_Daisuke_Ido_> but i have half an hour until this download's done
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: haha for a whole Iso? lucky you...
<genii> miltos:  /home/miltos/Suse01.iso /media/iso udf,iso9660 ro,loop,user,auto 0 0
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: stil lcant write
<nosrednaekim> dial up here...
<genii> miltos Did it paste in all right so far?
<miltos> done...
<_Daisuke_Ido_> nosrednaekim: ouch.  then it would probably be tactless to say that 3mbit is a painful drop from the 6mbit i'm used to :(
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: even in that browser I told you to open?
<genii> miltos OK. Now, importantly, will nano let you save the change, or does it complain as Kate did before?
<miltos> nano saved succesfully!!!!
<genii> miltos Whew!
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: I'd say that you were being a little too picky...;)
<miltos> <genii>now what?
<miltos> should i will try to mount?
<genii> miltos OK, so after all this, now try from command line to mount it...eg:   mount /media/iso
<_Daisuke_Ido_> nosrednaekim: maybe just a tiny bit :)
<genii> miltos If no complaint from the mount command, see if files show in /media/iso   directory
<_Daisuke_Ido_> little mad that verizon dsl (not fios) is my only option here...  comcast can't run service because the apartment complex has their own cable service (via sat), and verizon can't run fiber to the buildings :(
<bumzo>  nosrednaekim: yes ... i typed in ''kdesu konqurer'' asked for a password ... it opened the konqurer file browser ... put /media it showed .. but i still can write anything to it
<miltos> yes...all files are there!!!!!!
<guiden> how do I know which fonts I can use?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> guiden: as far as what types?
<nosrednaekim> bumzo you mean you can't write anything to /media/sda1 right? you didn't try writing directly to /media did you?
<genii> miltos good, success after all then. If you wish the image not to be auto mounted each boot, change the word auto   in the line wqe added to noauto  instead
<miltos> <genii>in which directory should images should be placed...in order to work?
<guiden> I want a edgy font
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: yes i cant write anything to /media/sda1 ... but i can write to /media
<HomeRoey> *an Edgy font
<rambo> hi
<rambo> again one problem
<rambo> what can i do if i get this "Audio output unavailable. Device is busy. ()" when i try to view movies with more than stereo sound
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: Very odd.
<rambo> and i have a pppoe connection which resets every 24hours; will connect back automaticly?
<genii> miltos Are you planning to have many images always mounted? If so then separate directories for each would be preferred. If you will only be mounting 1 image at a time, then you can use the /media/iso   directory you have already, then add to the fstab an entry exactly as we have now, with "noauto" instead of "auto". Then you can manually mount whatever image you like to a common directory...
<genii> ...(eg, /media/iso). But not more than 1 at a time in this case
<fuel> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fuel> ok how do i do a total re install of x window system ?
<nosrednaekim> Bumzo: is you external HD by any change formatted NTFS?
<nosrednaekim> fuel: why would you want to do that?
<fuel> my friend messed up his x org and deleted some shared libraries
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: what does that mean? i intalled ntfs-3g and i can read and write to ntfs partitions on my hdd partitins (eg hda1)
<genii> fuel sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eilker> how to convert *wav to *mp3 ?
<fuel> genii: it just reconfigures xserver
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: yes its a ntfs extarnal HDD
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: but is that hard drive NTFS? ie. did you format it in windows?
<fuel> he is not even able to login and startx results in shared libraries missing errors
<genii> fuel Yes, this is before you stated some files were wiped out
<fuel> ok
<fuel> so its sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg and then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg right ?
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: yes ... on windows .. i had formatted it on ntfs then put my music files in it
<nosrednaekim> bumzo: I don't have any experience with ntfs-3g.....sorry, go over to #ubuntu there are alot more people there.
<genii> fuel You could try just sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<fuel> ok
<nosrednaekim> make sure you tell them its formatted as NTFS
<bumzo> how do i get to #ubuntu?
<fuel> bumzo: "/join #ubuntu"
<miltos> <genii> and what if the *.iso files are on external hard drive? the command should be...sth like that ? ' sudo mount path...*iso /media/iso/ -t iso9660 -o loop'
<bumzo> thanks fuel: nosrednaekim:
<bumzo> let me try in ubuntu
<genii> miltos Because the fstab entries have the option "user" you do not need to do mount command with sudo.      If you add additional entries to fstab with common mount dir eg: /media/iso   then you need "noauto" instead of "auto" as proper option on all these entries.
<nosrednaekim> ok... cya
<kaktuskatta> Hi! Can someone here please explain to me what the differences between KDE and Gnome are?
<fuel> !kde > kaktuskatta
<fuel> !gnome > kaktuskatta
<fuel> !windowmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> miltos And when fstab contains an entry, you can put simply to mount just the originating path of the iso file
<miltos> ok...so do I have to change fstab every time i want to load another iso file?
<genii> miltos eg: mount /someisoplace/image.iso                    will mount that image into /media/iso
<miltos> ok...
<rambo> can i set a upload limit in ktorrent?
<rambo> not for a whole program, just for one torrent
<stamen_> hi
<stamen_> how to fix the los&found directory
<stamen_> I don't want to see it
<_Daisuke_Ido_> rambo: a max ratio or speed limit?
<stamen_> so how to fix this
<stamen_> what should I do
<amayera> hi
<nosrednaekim> stamen:whats wrong with it?
<stamen_> !lost&found
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lost&found - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> miltos To just do a simple temporary mount when you do not plan to keep using it a lot, then it is better just to do it manually with ther old way: eg:   sudo mount -t is09660 -o loop,user /isopath/image.iso /media/iso
<fuel> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: I want to remove the directory
<`Z`> poy
<genii> miltos you use -t iso9660 for CD images and -t udf for DVD images
<rambo> yeah _Daisuke_Ido_, like that, but not global; only for one torrent at a time
<miltos> <genii>ok...now I've got it
<amayera> I installed feisty on my laptop and suspend to ram nearly worked out of the box, only one problem: I need to run ifdown and ifup after wakeup, can I put this into a script?
<nosrednaekim> stamen_: you can't
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: all is ok, there but how to place the documents where they were
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: for what is this ?
<nosrednaekim> stamen_: there are documents in it?
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: yes
<stamen_> but I dont need them
<nosrednaekim> stamen_: is something that comes with the ext3 filesystem
<genii> miltos :)
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: aa ok:)
<_Daisuke_Ido_> rambo: in the status tab for each torrent there's a "sharing" section, you can set ratio limits for individual torrents there
<genii> miltos The -o user is so that regular users can browse the mount not just root
<_Daisuke_Ido_> if you're looking to speed limit individual torrents, i'm not sure
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: so then how to fix the non contigeus  message after fschk
<nosrednaekim> stamen_: just in case you write to"/your drive" instead of "/yourdrive/a folder"
<nosrednaekim> stamen_: is that on boot?
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: yes
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: when a shedule starts
<nosrednaekim> take things out of lost&found
<miltos> ok...now i see the picture...
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: how to take them out
<rambo> _Daisuke_Ido_: i can only set ratio limit, not upload speed limit
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: with mv ?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> right
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i'm not sure on the speed limit
<amayera>  I installed feisty on my laptop and suspend to ram nearly worked out of the box, only one problem: I need to run ifdown and ifup after wakeup, can I put this into a script?
<nosrednaekim> "kdesu konqueror" navigate to your lost and found, and drag them out and pt the somehwere
<genii> miltos :) I hope it has been educational <laughing>
<_Daisuke_Ido_> don't know if you can do that.  i know azureus can, but it's such a resource hog :\
<miltos> <genii> do you suspect any problems with my sudo rights...????
<bumzo> nosrednaekim: now i have another prob. I cant mount a fat32 drive gives me this error ..
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: ok
<bumzo> Could not mount device.
<bumzo> The reported error was:
<bumzo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<bumzo> missing codepage or other error
<bumzo> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bumzo> dmesg | tail or so
* Ritz is away: Away at the moment
<nosrednaekim> bumzo use pastebin
<miltos> <genii>thanks...very much genii
<rambo> _Daisuke_Ido_: yeah, i agree. is there any other torrent client?
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: and after that I will not see this non contigeus things ?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> bittornado, and the official client
<rambo> i used uTorrent in windows
<bumzo> es .. .sorry ..so what does that mean?
<genii> miltos Well, it *IS* very odd that certain things did not seem to respect sudo. But if nano runs this way, then that user is definitely in the /etc/sudoer  file
<bumzo> !pastebin
<nosrednaekim> stamen_: I'm not sure, does it happen every boot?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_Daisuke_Ido_> theoretically, there should be a linux version of utorrent coming out
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: please see above
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: not every
<_Daisuke_Ido_> but i'm not holding my breath
<rambo> which one is the official?
<nosrednaekim> stamen_: ussually that happens whenever you hard reboot
<_Daisuke_Ido_> just the vanilla bittorrent client
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: yes I saw this thing after restart
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: with reset
<stamen_> button
<xBill> 
<xBill> ^^
<miltos> should i change anything?
<xBill> 
<nosrednaekim> stamen_: yes, thats what does it...not good for your data, try not to do it if you don't have to
<genii> miltos Well, just to check, please use the pastebin website to post the contents of your file /etc/sudoers    and I will look at it for anything funny
<_Daisuke_Ido_> oh, and there's ABC, which might not be bad
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: ok :)
<miltos> wait...
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: but I needed to do this, but that was after very long time
<stamen_> ago
<malik_> can some one install my webcam for me, i think its installed but i cant get it to appear in the amsn or kpete prefernces..........i will pay for the help?
<_Daisuke_Ido_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<malik_> i have seen those pages but they are no help.................
<genii> _Daisuke_Ido_: I think he's already been that route, he stated earlier it's been 3 weeks of trying to get it work
<nosrednaekim> stamen_: ok
<rambo> _Daisuke_Ido_: thanks for your help!
<_Daisuke_Ido_> ah, ouch
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i'm lost then :(  i don't use a webcam personally, so...
<_Daisuke_Ido_> rambo: you're welcome
<malik_> or can any1 tell where to buy linux compatible webcam?
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: when I go to this lost7found dirs, there is nothing now, but in the kmenu the files are there
<malik_> the one which actually work with pnp
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: how to reach them ?
<stamen_> nosrednaekim: Do you know
<_Daisuke_Ido_> whee!  iso burning time
<nosrednaekim> in the kmenu?
<genii> malik_ I have always had good luck with Logitech Quickcam Express (usb model) under linux. But where in Turkey to buy one, I do not know
<_Daisuke_Ido_> i shall return shortly with a clean system.  then i get to reinstall everything :(
<miltos> <genii> i forgot pastebin adress...
<nosrednaekim> _Daisuke_Ido_: have fun!!
<_Daisuke_Ido_> yeah right :P
<genii> !pastebin | miltos
<ubotu> miltos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin > miltos
<_Daisuke_Ido_> it's less painful than a windows install, that's all i'm sayin'
* genii grins at nosrednaekim
<miltos> !pastebin | miltos
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<miltos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> miltos LOL For some simple things, the ! asks the bot in the channel to say what he knows about the word after the !
<nosrednaekim> haha the BOT is not the pastebin
<genii> miltos Did you manage to get the URL from what the bot said?
<miltos> yes ...and now you want me to do what?
<genii> miltos So that we may check the sudo permissions, please copy/paste the contents of /etc/sudoers to the website
<miltos> <genii>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9633/
<genii> miltos OK, reading. Back shortly
<ubuntu> i just ran an update on my kubuntu and when i rebooted i got kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on uknown-block(0,0), any idea what i can do about it? atm running on live cd
<genii> miltos Ah, OK. the user miltos must be a member of the group admin then which is allowed to run commands as root. All looks normal in there.
<miltos> <genii>so i don't have to change anything...
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: do you know anything of what was upgraded?
<genii> miltos Correct, no changes needed. The times that sudo appeared not to work properly from before must have been from something else like a typo or something like that. No worries, anyhow
<Mayer> nosrednaekim: yeah it seems it upgraded from edgy to feisty
<miltos> ok...cause security matters...and that's the main reason i turned to kubuntu from windows
<_HigHLanDER> ow cheet
<nosrednaekim> Mayer: ouch...
<adry90> kubuntu italian?
<genii> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Mayer> nosrednaekim: dont say that, makes me nervous :P
<miltos> <genii> thanks a lot for your help...i am leaving and i will be back after a while...staying tunned
<nosrednaekim> Mayer, did you have any important information on your linux partition?
<genii> miltos Likely I'll still be here LOL
<BenPA> !emacs21
<ubotu> emacs21: The GNU Emacs editor. In component main, is optional. Version 21.4a-6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1969 kB, installed size 5904 kB
<mementomori> hi all
<Mayer> nosrednaekim: well yeah some stuff i wanna keep
<guiden> does kubunut have a ftp client?
<BenPA> !eieio
<ubotu> eieio: Enhanced Implementation of Emacs Interpreted Objects. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0pre3-1 (edgy), package size 119 kB, installed size 408 kB
<guiden> a gui ftp client
<nosrednaekim> guden: konqueror?, kget?
<guiden> ok
<nosrednaekim> !kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<guiden> I think they should split up konqueror into two separate programs
<fuel> i wonder why kget does not come installed by default in kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Mayer, might want to take it off with the live cd...
<nosrednaekim> fuel: me too
<nosrednaekim> its very useful
<guiden> one web and one filemanager
<fuel> yeah .
<Mayer> nosrednaekim: so reinstall is needed?
<fuel> guiden: that is the philosophy of konqueror! its an all purpose thing
<fuel> a browser,file manager and many many more..... the list never ends! :)
<genii> The swiss army knife so to speak
<bentob0x> when I try to add panels to my desktop, it works but once I'm right-clicking on the new panel and configure it, the settings apply to the main panel, not the new one
<guiden> but I like it when you have one program for one narrow taks
<guiden> task
<nosrednaekim> fuel: ssh browser, text previeweer, pdf reader
<guiden> more straigth forward
<fuel> nosrednaekim: :)
<fuel> bentob0x: you are applying the settings to the wrong panel
<fuel> or must be
<BenPA> hi all has anyone else been having trouble with emacs21 install?  I've submitted 2 bug reports
<eilker> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nosrednaekim> bentob0x: youmust select from the drop-down list on the top of the "configure" widnows what panel you want to configure
<Mayer> well then time to dust of the old windows cd then, been fun while it lasted. u all have fun now y'hear
<genii> bentob0x: What the nosred dude said
<nosrednaekim> Mayer, why?
<bentob0x> yes but I don't see the drop-down
<BenPA> sad Mayer ... you should give it some more time
<bentob0x> I'm right-clicking on the new panel and I get a configure dialog box with all settings possible and no dropdown on it
<nosrednaekim> on the top of that window is a drop down list that says " main panel" at the moment
<bentob0x> the configure says 'Configure KDE Panel'
<nosrednaekim> click on it
<bentob0x> there isn't any dropdown list
<nosrednaekim> under arangement?
<bentob0x> nope
<nosrednaekim> nopr what?
<bentob0x> position, length, size, screen but no dropdown
<fuel> bentob0x: post a screen shot
<nosrednaekim> there should be something called "settings for: "main panel""
<bentob0x> k got the screenshot, where can I post it?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... where do you post scree shots?
<nosrednaekim> :-/\
<BenPA> hi all has anyone else been having trouble with emacs21 install?  I've submitted 2 bug reports
<mementomori> I'd like to test latest kubuntu herd but I've some questions.. I've already kubuntu edgy installed on my laptop with lvm2 but I left some gb of lvm disk space unused. Can I install herd5 in this space without damaging edgy installation?
<stdin> bentob0x: http://imageshack.us/
<fuel> nosrednaekim: image shack ?
<fuel> http://imageshack.us/
<nosrednaekim> oh...ok..I thought there was like a pastebin for that sort of thing or omething
<bentob0x> there we go
<bentob0x> http://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1hs3.png
<bentob0x> thx for help guys btw
<bentob0x> ok on that screen, the panel at the bottom is the one I did a right-click onto
<fuel> oh my god! look at the kicker's size! :D
<bentob0x> I know it's big, thx :)
<bentob0x> basically, it doens't seem to be possible to setup settings for individuals panels
<fuel> bentob0x: i wonder where the combo box went
<bentob0x> yea me too
<nosrednaekim> very odd...
<allen84us> my amarok cant display chinese font
<bentob0x> :(
<allen84us> who know how to fix?
<nosrednaekim> bentob0x: are you sure you have extra panels?
<bentob0x> on the screenshot, look at the bottom
<nosrednaekim> that menu isn't there if you don't have extra onales
<bentob0x> it's the new panel
<nosrednaekim> ok
<bentob0x> :)
<nosrednaekim> sorry...
<allen84us> how to display chinese font in amarok /
<nosrednaekim>  screen shot was too big to load that mush
<allen84us> i cant see some chinese mp3 title
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<bentob0x> hehe np, thx to help tho
<stdin> allen84us: don't know for sure, but maybe you need xfonts-intl-chinese
<allen84us> where to install that ?
<bentob0x> maybe there is another way to hit the configuration for the different panels?
<stdin> !info xfonts-intl-chinese
<ubotu> xfonts-intl-chinese: International fonts for X -- Chinese. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5628 kB, installed size 6572 kB
<stdin> allen84us: it's in the universe repository
<genii> allen84us: Is it all chinese fonts, or are some characters shown and others appear as blank squares?
<allen84us> wat comman need to typ?
<allen84us> no
<guiden> COME VISIT MY FIRST WEBPAGE!!!!!!!! http://spaceninja.freehostia.com/
<allen84us> my amarok tottallt cant see any chinese font
<stdin> allen84us: open Adept, and install it, or use "sudo apt-get install xfonts-intl-chinese-big" from Konsole
<allen84us> but in filesystem i can see
<fuel> guiden: nothing is there :P
<Lynoure> guiden: is it about Kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<stdin> guiden: take adverts to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ForgeAus> hey stdin
<stdin> hay ForgeAus :)
<guiden> what it's not working?
<ForgeAus> anyone know how to run the kubuntu upgrade tool?
<allen84us> yea
<genii> !info kde-i18n-zhcn
<ForgeAus> adept installed it
<ubotu> kde-i18n-zhcn: Chinese Simplified internationalized (i18n) files for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 7728 kB
<allen84us> i'm installing
<ForgeAus> but I can't find it on the kmenu nor do I know the commandline to run it
<stdin> ForgeAus: you know the package name?
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> hangon I"ll see if it is a package
<genii> allen84us: You may also find this page helpful for other things relating to KDE and Chinese things: http://www.nixser.com/2006/10/23/debian-chinese-how-to/
<john> hello
<allen84us> 10s 10s
<allen84us> hehe
<ForgeAus> nope
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<ForgeAus> doesn't show up as a package
<nosrednaekim> well then how did you install it?
<nosrednaekim> Blues: hello
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim
<ForgeAus> adept did, it come up a separate window saying there is an update for kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> so far so good
<ForgeAus> in an upgrade wizard
<nosrednaekim> ok....
<nosrednaekim> and that installed an upgrade tool?
<ForgeAus> when you run it it tells you to quit adept and run the kubuntu upgrade tool
<bentob0x> ok if the settings for my panels aren't working, should I reinstall Kicker?
<ForgeAus> yes
<nosrednaekim> I think its called adept_upgrader
<ForgeAus> it mentions its a development snapshot of ubuntu 7.04 'Feisty Fawn'
<Daisuke_Ido> does the kde version matter at all when running beryl?
<nosrednaekim> no...I don't think so
<ForgeAus> so kdesu adept_upgrader?
<Daisuke_Ido> i didn't either.  just trying to rule out reasons that beryl might have been a cruel cruel mistress
<nosrednaekim> except maybe for auquamarine
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm, that could be an issue
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<Daisuke_Ido> was running 3.5.6
<nosrednaekim> thats the newest
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> how about the nvidia driver version?
<BluesKaj> some advice about adept updates , if you have an ATI card and have it setup with the binary fglrx driver , then beryl or DRI will be reset back to the original default fglrx driver rendering beryl and DRI useless
<Daisuke_Ido> was at 1.8776, i think.  don't know how stable the 9xxx drivers are
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: you were running beryl with the 8776?
<ForgeAus> actually I messed up slightly its kubuntu distribution upgrade tool
<Daisuke_Ido> ...yes?
<BluesKaj> updates read; upgrade
* Daisuke_Ido cringes
<nosrednaekim> you MUST have been usiing XGL?
<Daisuke_Ido> i started with xgl, and had font issues
<Daisuke_Ido> went to aiglx, and it worked...  for a bit
<nosrednaekim> you can't rung AIGLX with the 8776 drivers
<Daisuke_Ido> tell my computer that!
<Daisuke_Ido> guess i go to the 9xxx series
<nosrednaekim> well it stopped working right?:-P
<Daisuke_Ido> ha ha :P
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<nosrednaekim> I didnt need to tell it
<Daisuke_Ido> are the latest drivers available through the repositories, or is this going to be one of those fun "kill x and pray" things?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: you got the procedure down...
<BluesKaj> if you run upgrades in adept, you may lose your XGL, beryl,DRI setups
<bentob0x> k my panel issue is a known bug, it's updatable via kcontrol
<nosrednaekim> bentob0x: good
<ForgeAus> adept_updater didn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> what, kill x and pray?  i'm used to that at this point :D
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: good...
<Daisuke_Ido> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> I'm goina ask jucato, he'll prolly know
<ForgeAus> just gotta wait till I can catch him around
<Daisuke_Ido> and apparently the 7600gs isn't a recognized card...
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: why do you want to upgrade to fiest anyway?
<ForgeAus> why not?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: by the 9776's?
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: cuase fiest is VERY unstable ATM
<Daisuke_Ido> the 8's
<nosrednaekim> *fiesty
<nosrednaekim> get the 9's a new one was just released a couple days ago
<ForgeAus> VERY? can't be much more unstable than my edgy (with slack + BSD extensions)
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<ForgeAus> partially debianized
<zerozero> when I upgraded to edgy my display resolution went down. in dapper I could run at 1280x1024 but now I can only run at 1024x768. How can I make it so I can set my resolution hhigher?
<ForgeAus> zero add it to your xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> officail Fiesty release is scheduled for Apr 19 , not long
<ForgeAus> in /etc/X11 I think
<ForgeAus> besides Adept detected it, so when adept says its time I'm willing to go with it
<||arifaX> zerozero: you could try your old xorg.conf ( :) i know you have a backup )
<ForgeAus> plus Jucato suggested I do it earlier
<zerozero> yeah right :)
<zerozero> let me see about editing my xorg file
<ForgeAus> (because I added some unstable debian packages I apparently shouldn't have)
<ForgeAus> and theres a chance it could reinstate my gui login
<ForgeAus> (currently I log into tty)
<ForgeAus> then startx from there to get into kde
<KingCert> is there a better video player than kaffine
<ForgeAus> better?
<ForgeAus> um there are many others
<ForgeAus> vlc, helix, xine, mplayer
<zerozero> amarok
<fuel> !vlc > KingCert
<ForgeAus> amarok does vid? interesting I didn't know that
<KingCert> I do not get any sound when I play movies that are in kvcd format
<BluesKaj> zerozero, system settings/monitor&display/hardware /admin mode/graphics card configure , then monitor configure, apply . Then you should be able to reset you resolution.
<Daisuke_Ido> just have to wait for updates to finish downloading
<KingCert> i'll try vlc
<Daisuke_Ido> vlc is king
<ForgeAus> yeah I like vlc alot
* Ritz is back.
<Daisuke_Ido> there's almost nothing it won't play, and play properly
<eXistenZ> BluesKaj: When you subscribe to a mailinglist, how do you keep up with the great number of emails?
<ForgeAus> I used to use it alot then Kaffeine seems to have been all I need since then
<eXistenZ> BluesKaj: doesn't your email get crammed up?
<BluesKaj> eXistenZ, Xen yeah I did join one but i dropped it due to all unnecesary emails ,. I figured i could live without it , and I can :)
<julle_> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<BluesKaj> FF-FTP
<silensius> does anyone help my to upgrade just rhytnbox 0.96 to 0.98 for have jamendo and magnatune plugins on kubuntu 6.10
<Daisuke_Ido> why not use amarok?
<Ritz> Amarok is the best!
<nosrednaekim> Amarok roks
<Daisuke_Ido> silensius: what does jamendo do?
<Ritz> Year i love it.
<Daisuke_Ido> because amarok 1.4.4 has magnatune's store built-in
<silensius> i will just listen audio streaming from www.jamendo.com
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, amarok's got radio built in as well
<silensius> ah !!!
<Daisuke_Ido> i think they're shoutcast stations
<Ritz> Wht is magnatune store sume shop?
<Daisuke_Ido> not absolutely sure on that though
<julle_> !KFTPGrabber
<ubotu> kftpgrabber: KDE FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0beta1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 989 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> Ritz: it's like itunes music store...  but for indies
<Daisuke_Ido> sorta
<eXistenZ> I wonder whether there is on-click dictionary (just like babylon) for linux
<nosrednaekim> !dictionary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ritz> I must visite that i like Ravi shankar and east indian muzik
<fuel> !offtopic > Ritz
<yeti> hi - when trying to compile my own kernel with make-kpkg, i get rivafb sanity check errors, but rivafb is disabled in my kernel config....
<Daisuke_Ido> magnatune's probably not the store for you then
<bomber> im trying to boot to cli instead of kdm in edgy but it dont have inittab file
<nosrednaekim> bomber, can you get to kdm?
<Daisuke_Ido> well, time to reboot into 2.6.17-11
<Ritz> Well i see it is better to skip anny topic.
<zerozero> changing those video settings didn't work so well
<zerozero> i snow crashed my display
<bomber> nosrednaekim, i am in kde now if thats what you mean
<ForgeAus> wow next-step on qemu thats interesting
<zerozero> anyone have another suggestion for me
<carsten> Moin. Can I already dare an update from Dapper to Feisty?
<nosrednaekim> bomber: you want to go to the CLI? ctrl+alt+f1
<carsten> already as in "is the upgrade path already possible)
<bomber> well i want to boot into it instead of that kdm crap
<chavo> carsten, the upgrade path is always there, whether it leaves you with a usable system or not is the problem
<carsten> chavo: indeed :)
<carsten> Or is dapper->edgy->feisty better?
<nosrednaekim> bomber: I think "nox" is a boot option
<ForgeAus> carsten you can dare it if you want but I don't know if its a good idea
<bomber> ahhh ok
<carsten> ForgeAus: so you'd got the ->edgy->feistry way
<bomber> thanks .. i'll look
<ForgeAus> um I'd consult Jucato, he knows better than I
<ForgeAus> if its a non-critical system its ok.. I mean in vmware I'd probaly go right ahead and try anything
<ForgeAus> but for your base OS I don't think Feisty is that ready yet....
<carsten> ok
<ForgeAus> thatbeing said I'm considering upgrading to it myself!
<carsten> and yes, it is the primary PC of my sister
<ForgeAus> (asap)
<nosrednaekim> casten: I wouldn't try it
<carsten> ForgeAus: she's using dapper but has some isses which are solved in newer software-versions
<carsten> and she's only here for 3 days so I need to decide today
<ForgeAus> yeah pydance for example is solved in feisty
<ForgeAus> (edgy requires a patch)
<carsten> I found edgy really not stable enough
<carsten> that is why she's on dapper right now
<ForgeAus> well if I update to feisty I'll let you know :)
<zerozero> i wish I was back on dapper :)
<nosrednaekim> carsten: dapper should be fine
<ForgeAus> I'm on edgy too
<nosrednaekim> isthere some problem with it?
<nosrednaekim> edgy works better for me...
<binks_> hi anyone on fiesty
<ForgeAus> binks why is it unstable? lol (kidding)
<carsten> nosrednaekim: not as in bugs, but as in some issues. For example YouTube doesn't really work even though the flash-crap is installed
<binks_> how can i get mp3 files to play this was never a prob b4 but now no
<ForgeAus> we were just discussing the upgrade to feisty
<yeti> binks_: check "RestrictedFormats" in the ubuntu wiki :)
<binks_> no its fine just an mp3 issue in k3b and it crashes amorak
<binks_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> binks_ fiesty is marked unstab;e for a reason ya know
<ForgeAus> or you could just install vlc or get it from medibuntu repo or something
<nosrednaekim> carsten: did you install firefox?
<ForgeAus> nos, I think your overdoing it claiming feisty's instability...
<carsten> yes
<ForgeAus> I don't think its all THAT unstable.... sure its not complete yet...
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: well... maybe, but better safe than sory...
<nosrednaekim> you don't want users upgrading en masse yet
<ForgeAus> well considering jucato recommended I upgrade (and this was before the current release...) perhaps its stable enough
<binks_> i no but it dont hurt to tyr :)
<chavo> I don't think he's overdoing it at all. It is marked as unstable and will break. Some people are better prepared to handle this, as you can see.
<ForgeAus> unless somethings happened since then
<ForgeAus> yeah I guess I always got Jucato to ask to help fix something if it breaks
<binks_> just dont use it as main os dual boot
<nosrednaekim> hey..I'm going to install it on *another* partiton when the beta comes out... but I;m experienced
<ForgeAus> or get a virtualizer like virtualbox or vmware
<ForgeAus> and run it in there
<chavo> well libxine-ffmpeg had an update last night so that could be the mp3 problem
<genii> I'm always suspicious of errors when running in some vm ...eg: is the error in the vm or in the thing running in it? etc
<Dr_willis> ive had a few distros and live cd's that did NOT like vmware.. oddly enough
<binks_> looks like it may be causes xine xmms and amorak to freeze if i open an mp3
<ForgeAus> its annoying to install the server version the kinds of questions it asks
<ForgeAus> but I found it useable at least...
<ForgeAus> but then I was used to it in windows first...
<bomber> does anyone know what file replaced inittab in edgy release?
<Dr_willis> They created a new 'init' system.
<binks_> righty reboot into 6.10 cya
<Dr_willis> theres some inittab converter script.. but ive not looked into it much. Not bothered with inittab in ages.
<chavo> binks_, amarok working here
<Dr_willis> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<ForgeAus> what is inittab?
<ForgeAus> initialization table?
<bomber> im not sure... i need to edit to to get my system to boot to a different runlevel than stock
<Dr_willis> a file that init looks at (i think) and runs the initial services
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> There we go
<Dr_willis> http://www.netsplit.com/blog/articles/2006/08/26/upstart-in-universe          has some info also
<bomber> thanks
<ForgeAus> so nobody knows anything about the kubuntu distribution upgrade tool?
<fran> hi
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  what tool is that?
<nosrednaekim> fran: i
<ForgeAus> I don't know
<ForgeAus> adept installs it in a wizard after it detects a new distro ready
<ForgeAus> and asks you to close adept to run the kubuntu distribution upgrade tool
<ForgeAus> but I can't find it on the kmenu and I don't know the command line to run it
<fran> is someone here who could help me with the irc program konsersation plz ?
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: wow...they are giving that to anyone who when updating edgy?
<nosrednaekim> fran: whats your trouble
<ForgeAus> possibly?
<ForgeAus> I don't know
<ForgeAus> might just be the repos I use?
<sare> hi! can anyone tell me why 915resolution isn't in my apt-get and how I can get it there?
<fran> how is the comand to connect on an other server without using F2 ?
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  i cant recall ever seeing it.
<nosrednaekim> type "/join #<channelyou want>
<Dr_willis> fran,  try /server ?
<fran> but is dont works
<fran> i try /server but is doesnt work
<Dr_willis> hit f1 read the docs for the program yet >:)
<fran> i try /server irc.ubuntu.com and /server irc://irc.ubuntu.com
<slyfox> What is going on? Why is Adept tellng me this ? http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/3510/kubuntune2.jpg   Did Feisty got to the point wehre it is stable?
<compilerwriter> Lynoure are you around?
<Dr_willis> feisty proberly wont be stable for a month or more after its released. :)
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: see what I mean?
<Dr_willis> *kidding*
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  hes wanting to join a SERVER not a channel on a server. :)
<nosrednaekim> slyfox: unless you are very experienced, don't upgrade... its not stable yet
<ForgeAus> slyfox thats the one
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: yesh... sorry
<ForgeAus> I ran it too
<ForgeAus> it installed a feisty upgrade tool
<slyfox> ForgeAus: thats the one? How do you mean ?
<ForgeAus> but I can't find it (calls it the kubuntu distribution upgrade tool)
<slyfox> ForgeAus: so you are on Geisty now ?
<ForgeAus> tells you to quit adept and run it
<ForgeAus> no
<ForgeAus> I don't know how to run the upgrade tool
<ForgeAus> it doesn't show up in the kmenu that I can find
<ForgeAus> nor do I know the commandline to run it
<ForgeAus> but thats the wizard that installs it
<slyfox> ForgeAus: it was not a commadn line, adept jsut did a few updates for digicam and this poped up
<sare_> stupid isp
<ForgeAus> slyfox... sure its not an anything
<ForgeAus> its because you ran adept
<sare_> umm did anyone get my question on apt-get and 915resolution?
<compilerwriter> Anyone able to help me verify that I have denyhosts installed correctly?
<ForgeAus> it found that theres a new fiesty
<lipe> i need help to install jdk1.6.0 ... please ...
<nosrednaekim> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<ForgeAus> it just adds a program that's the upgrade tool but doesn't tell you how to run it
<slyfox> ForgeAus: why now ? Why not before when I did all other updates. it jsut happened today
<ForgeAus> also it doesn't show up as a package
<nosrednaekim> do you have universe enabled sare?
<ForgeAus> good quesiton why now?
<ForgeAus> I don't have the answer
<ForgeAus> its only new I think
<ForgeAus> I didn't get it yesterday...
<sare_> nosrednaekim: any idea why it wouldn't be in apt-get's repository?
<nosrednaekim> sare_: do you have the universe repoitory enabled?
<ForgeAus> it does give a warning that feisty is a devel OS tho
<nosrednaekim> !universe
<sare_> all the FAQs say it should be there and it was definately in the ubuntu install I was playing with yesterday
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sare_> but not kubuntu
<ForgeAus> and the wizard itself doesn't update it...
<lipe> i need help to install jdk1.6.0 ... please ...
<sare_> righteo
<ForgeAus> I think I"m almost ready to put feisty in my repos!
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<slyfox> ForgeAus: so i should not press update to feisty ?
<Dr_willis> !find sun-java-jdk
<sare_> nosrednaekim: I'll look up info on the universe repository
<ubotu> Package/file sun-java-jdk does not exist in edgy
<sare_> unless there's a simple fix you can tell me now
<ForgeAus> sly can if you want
<ForgeAus> did it open another proggy for you?
<Dr_willis> !find java
<ubotu> Found: gcj, gcj-4.1, gij, gij-4.1, java-common (and 248 others)
<sare_> if it's something that will involve a lot of effort I'll just google it
<nosrednaekim> sare: go into manage repositories and enable the one that says universe
<ForgeAus> it just told me to quit adept and run the tool
<slyfox> ForgeAus: I wonder if I will scre up my system with that update ? :)
<sare_> manage repositories where?
<sare_> is this still in the terminal?
<ForgeAus> I doubt it will do anything that drastic
<ForgeAus> but there is a big potential unknown
<KingCert> vlc
<BluesKaj> sare in adept
<sare_> oh read the guide.
<sare_> thanks guys  :)
<nosrednaekim> YW
<KingCert> what is the best wat to install vlc
<KingCert> way*
<nosrednaekim> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<nosrednaekim> !find vlc
<ubotu> Found: libvlc0, libvlc0-dev, mozilla-plugin-vlc, vlc, vlc-nox (and 8 others)
<nosrednaekim> it should your repositories somewhere
<KingCert> seems there is more documentation on ubuntu than kubuntu
<ForgeAus> I just can't believe nobody know the kubuntu distribution upgrade tool
<ForgeAus> KingCert for the most part kubuntu IS ubuntu
<genii> KingCert Much of the info is relevant to all the dists of course
<ForgeAus> just a few difference and the window manager is different
<nosrednaekim> Kingcert: you can ussually use any ubuntu tutorial for kubuntu
<ForgeAus> much of the Kubuntu documentation could just as easily double as ubuntu documentation as well anyway!
<KingCert> seems gnome is moe popular
<ForgeAus> I can't figure why that is
<ForgeAus> I guess people just don't know what they're missing!
<KingCert> me either
<nosrednaekim> unfortunately so .. yes
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: yep!
<BacwardsDown> I thought kde was used more than gnome?
<nosrednaekim> I tried using gnome for a week... oh how annoying...
<ForgeAus> hehe
<ForgeAus> I tried using gnome I could still use it I just prefer KDE
<ForgeAus> I still think Amiga's workbench could make a great desktop for linux
<nosrednaekim> BacwardsDown: I think gnome beat it in a Poll on Linux Questions
<ForgeAus> (there is an amiwm but its way less than configurable)
<BluesKaj> well check #ubuntu , see how many in the nicklist vs here.
<ForgeAus> its about the same
<ForgeAus> actually no
<BacwardsDown> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=514945
<ForgeAus> way more in ubuntu
<ForgeAus> more than double
<ForgeAus> 361 here
<BacwardsDown> kde had almost 2x more vote's than gnome
<ForgeAus> according to konversation
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: precisely why I prefer this channel
<ForgeAus> and there has 1046
<BluesKaj> 1046 in ubuntu
<ForgeAus> 324 in #kde
<BluesKaj> now 1044 :)
<keldonja> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> I run installed Kubuntu right off the top after my excursions into mandriva and fedora , KDE was the way for me
<BacwardsDown> I tried linux first with the live cd from knoppix, and it has kde as default
<nosrednaekim> yeah..KDE has always been my choice
<BluesKaj> !it | keldonja
<ubotu> keldonja: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BluesKaj> knoppix is a cool little OS ...works right at the get go
<BluesKaj> hardware - wise etc
<cntb> \o
<nosrednaekim> wow... yeah look at this for KDE usage
<nosrednaekim> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=409028
<nosrednaekim> KDE won big time
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: It won again this year, but not by such a big margin.
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=514945
<Bi||aBong> why when i run ati control this don't run?
<nosrednaekim> oh was that a past year? haha sorry
<SSJ_GZ> nosrednaekim: np :)
<BacwardsDown> not a big margin? 1135 vs 613
<nosrednaekim> well I think ubuntu really raised Gnome's scores
<nosrednaekim> go look  at disto of choice...
<BacwardsDown> it has to be:P, as you see how populair ubuntu is now
<BacwardsDown> compared to last year
<nosrednaekim> yeah...I know.. its crazy
<mjunx> man, if kubuntu had more people working on it like ubuntu does, I think kde would still be dominating like there's no tomorrow
<nosrednaekim> mjunx... I know its sad, Kubuntu isn't a very important KDE distro
<BacwardsDown> well, most of the things the developpers do for ubuntu, is going straight to kubuntu too?
<mjunx> I like it though
<mjunx> I mean, where else can you get the power of debian with kde?
<nosrednaekim> BacwardsDown: alot of the underlying stuff yes
<ben325e> what are the "popular" kde distros?
<mjunx> suse is one of them
<mjunx> although I think they make it too much like windows
<nosrednaekim> mjunx, sabayon too
<nosrednaekim> and linspire
<mjunx> they've got a "My Computer" for god's sake
<nosrednaekim> and pclinux os
<mjunx> linspire's gonna be based on ubuntu anyhow
<BacwardsDown> peope just like "good old windoze"
<mjunx> well, I say "meh" to that
<nosrednaekim> BacwardsDown: really? then why is ubuntu so poular?
<BacwardsDown> yeah, and the installer from linspire goes to ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu is more like windows
<nosrednaekim> I think thats probably a good thing
<mjunx> windows gets a lot of things wrong
<mjunx> yet everyone wants to copy that
<nosrednaekim> I was talking about BacwardsDown post
<BacwardsDown> why it is so popular? I am wondering how many people switched from windows->ubuntu and linux->ubuntu
<mjunx> os x gets a lot of things right, but it still gets a good amount of things wrong
<mjunx> oh well, I guess things like blackbox are still original
<nosrednaekim> yeah....
<nosrednaekim> and enlightenment
<mjunx> I mean, I used to use a blackbox derivative (bbLean IIRC) on windows
<mjunx> oh yeah, but e17 hasn't been released yet, has it?
<BacwardsDown> well, and gnome isnt that far apart from windows I think (compared to other window managers)
<mjunx> and gnome ain't the only problem
<mjunx> gtk sucks ass
<mjunx> from a programmer and usability standpoint
<mjunx> I'd much rather use object-oriented GUI code
<BluesKaj> BacwardsDown, most noobs say that KDE is more like "windoze" then gnome
<mjunx> since everything 	is	 an object
<nosrednaekim> I use Tk...so I really aving nothing to say about that:-P
<oni> kde looks more like windows if your looking at Vista
<nosrednaekim> *have
<BluesKaj> including me :)
<mjunx> gnome is like a helpless hodge-podge of windows and macs
* mjunx says that while using a tiger beryl skin lol
<Dr_willis> I wish more disrtos would just use the 'vanilla' gnome and kde settings...
<mjunx> but I'm using the polyester theme! :] 
<mjunx> Dr_willis, how about slackware?
<mjunx> or gentoo?
<mjunx> or any of the source-based distros like sourcemage?
<mjunx> any of the _other_ that is
<BluesKaj> Gnome doesn't appeal to me visually at all , and I'm not real particular about how things look, just ask my wife :)
<nosrednaekim> Dr willis, kubuntu is pretty default....
<nosrednaekim> except for the control center
<mjunx> I don't think gentoo patches many things without you needing to download their patches
<BacwardsDown> gentoo is dominating the source-based-distro's right?
<nosrednaekim> yep...
<mjunx> indeed
<nosrednaekim> I find gentoo anoying though
<nosrednaekim> I tried it once
<mjunx> I've heard of people using it in server settings even...
<Dr_willis> I installed the "LinuxMint" (ubuntu variant) and their gnome is so tweaked - it dont even look like gnome.. Heh heh
<oni> its very hard to install (gentoo)
<BacwardsDown> I have tried it (gentoo), got stuck with a kernel panic XD
<mjunx> gentoo is too gnome-biased, so I say nay
<BacwardsDown> but got to go, see you later!
<mjunx> I found it easier to install gentoo back when you had to do it from bash
<nosrednaekim> gentoo is not biased oward anything
<nosrednaekim> bye
<mjunx> I tried doing it via their gui installer, and that's even more confusing
<oni> I just gave up after an hour of confusion
<mjunx> bye bye BacwardsDown
<Dr_willis> after an hr.. heh heh...
<nosrednaekim> an easier way is to go get sabayon or kororaa
<Daisuke_Ido> oookay then
<Dr_willis> take 3 hrs and read the install docs first. :) then begin..
<mjunx> real life is gnome-biased (just like it's liberally-biased hehe)
<TheGateKeeper> mjunx, give sabayon a try :-)
<mjunx> sabayon?
<Dr_willis> I tried sabayon.. it had... issues..
<Daisuke_Ido> happy 9xxx series driver
<nosrednaekim> sabayon is beautiful...
<mjunx> at this rate, it's easier to just go with LFS
<oni> im pretty happy with Kubuntu though
<nosrednaekim> I just like binaryies better though
<TheGateKeeper> sabayon is gentoo, made easy (at least installing it is easy)
<mjunx> there are new distros based on LFS all the time, and many of them have good ideas
<Dr_willis> SLAX :)
<nosrednaekim> haha...
<nosrednaekim> SLAX is interesting
<mjunx> y'know, gentoo looks good, but I don't like the developer attitude anymore
<nosrednaekim> why?
<mjunx> their original maintainers were much more community-oriented
<nosrednaekim> (my brother is a big gentoo fanatic)
<mjunx> but the current ones are like "my way or the highway, bitch"
<nosrednaekim> I thought gentoo was allabout having it YOUr way?
<mjunx> me too
<mjunx> some of the current maintainers don't seem to think so
<Dr_willis> Yea - slax's module repository is a bit... err.. chaotic also.
<KingCert> i forgot how to get into kde's theme manager. Can any one help?
<TheGateKeeper> never had any problems with gentoo dev's they have always been very helpfull
<mjunx> KingCert, you can do it in kcontrol I know
<mjunx> oh damn, this is annoying
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, have you ever visited the gentoo chat ?
<mjunx> kcontrol is completely and utterly broken in feisty
<KingCert> thank you
<mjunx> I'm in #gentoo hehe
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj:  nope.. ehy?
<mjunx> they're 	almost	 as active as #ubuntu is
<KingCert> gentoo is too pro for me I tried it
<BluesKaj> go there and ask some noob type Qs and wait for the response
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: why?
<BluesKaj> it's like a pirhana swarm or a total yawn ignore
<Dr_willis> Gentoo's wikis and docs are very very very.... well done. :)
<mjunx> indeed
<nosrednaekim> ahh..... I assume thats not a good thing?
<nosrednaekim> I use the gentoo docs all the time...
<Dr_willis> people dont want to put forth any effort to actually 'read' any more.
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's the first advice ..read the man pages
<nosrednaekim> yeah..I guess if you are using gentoo, ou can't be babied
<mjunx> every time I find a program that doesn't have a manpage, I cringe
<mjunx> because some of them don't even have a --help, -h, or -help option
<mjunx> *coughglxgearscough*
<Dr_willis> I just get so sick of  people whining ''im noobie, i should have to put forth any effort!"
<Dr_willis> :)
<nosrednaekim> mjunx, its "glxgears -info"
<nosrednaekim> to get framerate
<Dr_willis> glxgears is a bit of a disaster in ways. :)
<mjunx> that doesn't give you its parameters
<nosrednaekim> for such a commonly used program. yes
<Dr_willis> it worked this way for ages... NOW lets change it!
<Dr_willis> and it snot like its a System Critical program..
<nosrednaekim> mjunx: parameters?
<mjunx> I checked the paramaters in the source code (in mesa), and I even ran strings against it (different paramaters than the source), but neither worked really
<mjunx> also, check undocumented(7)
<Dr_willis> I like it  when ya run Programname --help and it spits out "use -help" for help....
<Dr_willis> gee.. couldent use both? :)
<mjunx> if a program doesn't have a man page, that's a bug
<Dr_willis> or -version and --version
<nosrednaekim> haha yeah.. thats helpfull
<mjunx> oh, here's something a little more significant
<mjunx> faac and faad don't have man pages
<Dr_willis>  programname --help > programname.man
<nosrednaekim> mjunx: no... its a FEATURE!!
<mjunx> my favourite example of a manpage overly done is the mplayer one
<mjunx> it's like a freakin info page compressed into a single man page
<mjunx> and by a single man page, I mean it could probably print out to a few dozen pages
<Daisuke_Ido> wish me luck
<Daisuke_Ido> and by luck i mean "pray it doesn't crash"
<mjunx> and it's not even complete (environment variables aren't done yet)
<nosrednaekim> haha try "man transcode"
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<Dr_willis> i think 'man mc' was several dozen pages
<mjunx> you think that's something?
<mjunx> transcode: 4417 lines (including nroff formatting I guess)
<BluesKaj> I must admit using -tovid manpages in cli was very helpful
<mjunx> mplayer; 10437 lines
<nosrednaekim> holy....
<nosrednaekim> wow
<nosrednaekim> its probably bigger than mplayer itself..;)
<BluesKaj> that's a bit much
<mjunx> since it both documents mplayer and mencoder
<mjunx> okay, according to man (less) on my resolution
<Dr_willis> man mc -->  1970/2011 (END)
<Dr_willis> heh
<mjunx> mplayer is 5959 lines
<mjunx> transcode is 2412 lines
<Dr_willis> ls --> 216
<mjunx> still only half
<nosrednaekim> yah..
<mjunx> man is 373 hehe
<BluesKaj> ridiculous
<nosrednaekim> noby needs help? whats happened here?
<nosrednaekim> Im mean I haven't gotten a request in like 10 minutes..
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<mjunx> it's morning time :)
<mjunx> I've gotta eat some breakfast still
<Dr_willis> they are all asking how to read ntfs, and install video drivers in #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Dr willis..I like #kubuntu better :-P
<nosrednaekim> tell one of them to come over here
<BluesKaj> ok does anyones browser play this ? http://www.fastcompany.com/video/player.html
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  nah.. they can stay there
<mjunx> oh damn, I found the biggest man page I have installed
<mjunx> gcc
<mjunx> 7549 lines
<nosrednaekim> haha yeah
<BluesKaj> I watched the out put in the terminal but there was none
<mjunx> the next biggest looks like perltoc
<mjunx> then gcc again
<mjunx> (different version)
<mjunx> then perlfunc
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  it 'tries' to play.. but dosent play
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, it plays in windows ...direct X ?
<Bi||aBong> who i can see the others partition?
<Bi||aBong> linux partition
<Dr_willis> try http://vidconverter.com/
<mjunx> then mplayer, bash, perldiag, zshcompsys, perl561delta, screen, perl58delta, nmap, perl56delta (notice a pattern?), xterm, perlglossary, and rsync
<Dr_willis> if ya can figure otu the url
<mjunx> so, it seems like perl actually has the most manpages
<mjunx> er, biggest
<nosrednaekim> Bi||aBong: wht d you want to do?
<mjunx> probably followed by all the manpages for libc
<mjunx> now to see how much power beryl wastes!
<Daisuke_Ido> bleh
<Daisuke_Ido> mjunx: not that much
<Daisuke_Ido> using it right now, but not happily
<nosrednaekim> a million monekeys typing on a million keyboards will occasionally turn out a java program, but most of the time they just put out perl
<mjunx> I mean like laptop battery
<nosrednaekim> Mjunx, what kind of lappy do you have?
<mjunx> a vaio fs550
<mjunx> from 2005 :)
<Bi||aBong> i make 2 partition for programs and files, who i can see that?
<mjunx> they haven't made many (if any) new laptops since then
<Daisuke_Ido> back to the old problem of no window decorations, with either aquamarine or emerald
<mjunx> and amazingly, sony didn't screw up 	their	 batteries for their notebooks >_>
<Daisuke_Ido> but at least it's not locking up now
<Bi||aBong> in konqueror i can't see the others partitions
<nosrednaekim> could that be an alterior motive?
<mjunx> and I just got a new battery yesterday (or two days ago), so it's time to see how long it lasts
<mjunx> well, vaio notebooks are high-end and cost more than your typical dell PoS
<nosrednaekim> Bi||bong yu have to add them to you /etc/fstab
<mjunx> so, they might have a vetted interest in maintaining that perception
<Daisuke_Ido> i didn't thin they made the battteries for their own laptops
<BluesKaj> naw, Dr_willis, that site doesn't convert it either
<nosrednaekim> mjunx, yes...and quite a bit mre than this acer
<mjunx> the battery is supposed to last 5+ hours (yeah right)
<mjunx> but it's still at 100%, so who knows
<nosrednaekim> mjunx, core duo?
<mjunx> no, pentium m
<mjunx> this is from 2005 lol
<nosrednaekim> oh ok.. they are pretty good at abttery life i'ver heard
<BluesKaj> daughter bought a new laptop. Not knowing anything about them i assumed they come with a wallwart power convertor for use in the home
<mjunx> you live outside the states?
<mjunx> where the power is double the frequency mwahaha
<BluesKaj> canada
<Dr_willis> Huh,, id hope a new laptop came with a power adaptor to charge it..
<BluesKaj> we're 120V AC 60HZ
<mjunx> so it didn't come with a brick?
<BluesKaj> no Dr_willis, can she run the laptop with an adapter ?
* Dr_willis is confused here...
<Dr_willis> She bought a NEw laptop. and it did not come with a powersupply for her to plug into the laptop  then to the wall?
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, still nada in the beryl channel...  i want my window decoration :\
<mjunx> hmm, maybe I have to reboot since I hotswapped this new battery
<Bi||aBong> <nosrednaekim> Bi||bong yu have to add them to you /etc/fstab --> what i need to make that?
<Dr_willis> or are we refering to a 'univisal power adaptor' to use from one country to another?
<mjunx> y'know what, brb, I'm gonna reboot to make sure
<mjunx> on battery no less :)
<nosrednaekim> you have to edit your /etc/fstab
<nosrednaekim> and add your two new partitions
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: what kind of error messages is it printing out?
<nosrednaekim> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Bi||aBong> who i can edit /etc/fstab?
<BluesKaj> sorry for the confusion, i used the wrong terminology ...can she run the laptop with the charger plugged into the battery or does she need a seperate adapter that plugs in ?
<Bi||aBong> ok
<Dr_willis> I plug the wall adaptor into the laptop and use mine all the time.. it charges while i work
<Dr_willis> she has a plug on the battery and on the laptop itself?
<Dr_willis> ive seen batteries that could be charged outside the laptop..
<julle_> What is the easiest way to share you internet connection with two network cards in one computer?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis,  i think she has the same setup as you do
<Dr_willis> I mean its not rocket Surgery. :) plug the thing into the wall, plug the other end into the laptop.. power up.
<peterman> !dsc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peterman> !.dsc
<BluesKaj> ok, NP I'll tell her , cuz she was afraid to use it while plugged in.
<Dr_willis> Given the idiot-proofing trend in the industry -  they proberly got the thing color coded and other things so ya cant do wrong.
<Dr_willis> Heh
<peterman> !*.dsc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> when plugged in it will proberly be running FASTER then on batteries alone.
<peterman> !.dsc
<Dr_willis> due to the powersabing-profiles
<Dr_willis> Heh -- hay! adept updater  just sput out 'a new version of kubuntu is aviliable' :)
<Dr_willis> do i want to upgrade now.. :)
<Dr_willis> dare i do it!
<Dr_willis> id just updated about 2 hrs ago even..
<trombine_> hi everybody
<Jucato> you probably have the edgy-proposed repository
<trombine_> is someone speaks french here please ?
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: thats going to fiesty isn't it?
<Dr_willis> yes it is
<Dr_willis> some upgrade tool. :) must of been what was mentioned earlier
<nosrednaekim> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<trombine_> !french
<Dr_willis> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code
<Jucato> Dr_willis: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<Dr_willis> thats a new feaure now to ask you to upgrade to the newest relase. :)
<Dr_willis> i dont rember that in the dapper-edgy stuff
<Cobra_Bubbles> hiya
<Jucato> Dr_willis: yes it's a new app
<Dr_willis> spiffy.
<Dr_willis> Now we can point all the noobs to it. :)
<Dr_willis> now if there was only one that would ask/verify/walk themn through the NTFS/ntfs-3g stuff
<Jucato> er.. not yet though
<nosrednaekim> why is everything on kubuntu.org encrypted?
<Dr_willis> that would eliminate 1/2 the questions on #ubuntu
<Cobra_Bubbles> I don't know which build is better for me. Ubuntu or Kubuntu... I'm sick and frakking tired of Spyware
<nosrednaekim> everybody here is going to reccomend kubuntu:-D
<Dr_willis> Cobra_Bubbles,  install one, then you can eaially nstall the other on top of it.
<Dr_willis> i use them both on same machine.. at KDM i pick if i want to use gnome or kde.
<Dr_willis> what could be easier. :)
<Bi||aBong> who i can enable write access to save file?
<ben325e_> cobra......... install ubuntu, then you can install kubuntu... .there is a great walkthrough at ubuntuforums.org.... then whenever you log in you can pick your session.
<jermain> !backup
<Cobra_Bubbles> Cool
<ben325e_> that's what I'm doing right now, and I'm strongly favoring kubuntu
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Cobra_Bubbles> I downloaded the x64 build of 6.10 Ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Bi||aBong: when you open itmake sure you so so as "sudo"
<Cobra_Bubbles> It boots the kernel and everything but then jsut sits on a dark blue screen afterwards
<nosrednaekim> Cobra, do you have a 64but computer
<Dr_willis> Cobra_Bubbles,  you dont NEEX to use the x64 stuff on  64bit processors
<Cobra_Bubbles> yes
<Cobra_Bubbles> Arima W730-K8x
<Dr_willis> dont NEED to ..:) the 32bit may work beter for you
<jermain> how's everyone doing today :)
<nosrednaekim> good
<Cobra_Bubbles> may even get into an X system huh?
<jermain> nice to hear
<ben325e_> the x64 has difficulties with things like getting flash to work.  I have an athlon 3200 64 bit and I use the 32 bit... it flies!
<trombine_> is someone can help a french to restore a lost piece of taskbar please ?
<jermain[learning> trombine
<jermain[learning> im no pro
<jermain[learning> but im willing to help
* Cobra_Bubbles goes to grab the x86 build
<nosrednaekim> !french > trombine_
<jermain[learning> trombine_: what happened to your taskbar?
<Bi||aBong> i have a file in Kate and i want save this but i don't have write access
<julle_> !router
<trombine_> jermain[learning: no french guy has answered yet so i ask in english here
<trombine_> i'll try to explain : the taskbar down on the screen
<trombine_> where appeared programms running
<nosrednaekim> Bi||aBong: copy the whole file,do "kdesu kate" and paste it in the new kate
<jermain[learning> i know which one you mean
<trombine_> I've closed this by error i can't find it again
<jermain[learning> did you do it in the settings somewhere?
<tarnold> morning all
<trombine_> and same for icons whitch shows progrmms running back like sound or wifi
<jermain[learning> hi tarnold
<nosrednaekim> trombine: oh... your panel crashed?
<trombine_> no
<Cobra_Bubbles> edubuntu-6.06.1-live-i386.iso    <--- This one?
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: umm... don't get that unless you are below 15 years old
<trombine_> i've just clic close but in the bad part of this bar. I wanted to close another part
<fernando> grub
<Cobra_Bubbles> EWWW... .edu ubuntu?
<fernando> !grub
<fernando> !# grub
<Cobra_Bubbles> Yeah, I shall find a different build
<orient2000> Morning All! What is the diference between Edgy 6.10 and Ultimate 1.2 ?
<nosrednaekim> try kubuntu 6.10 i386
<orient2000> http://ubuntusoftware.info/
<jermain[learning> trombine_: ic, wait let me see if i can look in my settings for a way to put it back
<fernando> how can I reinstall my grub?? since is lose it after I have install windows vista
<fernando> any help???
<Cobra_Bubbles> kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Cobra_Bubbles> ?
<tarnold> how do i get headphones to work? i'm listening to music with amarok and when I plug the headphones in i still get sound from the speakers
<nosrednaekim> fernando: are you in a live cd?
<stdin> !grub
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: yeah.. thats fine
<fernando> yes
<Cobra_Bubbles> Awesome
<fernando> I am
<jermain[learning> trombine_ try right click on your desktop
<Cobra_Bubbles> The idea is to get a LIVE CD and if I can get all my devices working with it, remove Windows and install Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ok, what partiton is your ubuntu unstall on?
<jermain[learning> then hit configure desktop
<jermain[learning> and hit default bottom left
<Cobra_Bubbles> I used to use Hoary Hedgehog LIVE on an old laptop that had a toasted IDE controller
<jermain[learning> does that help in anyway?
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: you can put them side by side
<trombine_> yes jermain[learning . next step ?
<stdin> fernando: this is the help page on reinstalling grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jermain[learning> after default, does it come back?
<fernando> I am not sure.. I have several partition on my hardisk.. so far C,D,E is windows, and the rest is linux, so.. F shoud be swap and I the linux data
<trombine_> no. i've ever been there but I didn't find
<jermain> :(
<trombine_> sorry :(
<trombine_> sorry I've to go
<trombine_> i'll find it
<jermain> sorry, i coudnt be of more help
<trombine_> thanks all of us
<jermain> perhaps the forum?
<trombine_> see ya
<jermain> usually someone replies within 30 min
<jermain> bye
<Cobra_Bubbles> nosrednaekim: That's nice, but if Ubuntu works, and has packages to play MP3's and downlaod thigns via Bittorrent and Usenet, then I don't need Windows. I do have a desktop I am keeping Windows-based but only because it's basically just a network card and a hard drive
<trombine_> ok jermain don't worry !
<nosrednaekim> oh...ok
<Bi||aBong> how i can enable permition to write in file?
<nosrednaekim> "sudo kate"
<nosrednaekim> sorry..."kdesu kate"
<jermain> Bi||abong: chmod
<stdin> Bi||aBong: depends what you want to wright to it, if it's just text, you can do: Alt-F2, kdesu kate /path/to/filename
<jermain> but i forgot with number is which right
<ala> does anyone know what happened to libdvdcss in feisty?
<jermain> !chmod
<Cobra_Bubbles> And Kubuntu itself, hell Linux itself, doesn't lend itself nicely to running spyware?
<nosrednaekim> fernando: you need to find out what partiton ie hda 1,2,3,or four linux is on
<BluesKaj> doesn't spyware try to write to fat32 or ntfs registry?
<stdin> ala: what do you mean?
<orient2000> Is any body using Ultimate 1.2 ?
<Cobra_Bubbles> Wow... I had almsot forgotten how slow CAT5 cables are
<ala> stdin:  i mean libdvdcss is not in multiverse.... shouldn't it be?
<nosrednaekim> ala: no... its illegal in the US, so they don't put it in there
<stdin> ala: no, it's never been in the ubuntu repos
<fernando> nosrednaekim: I have only one hardisk, and the 3 first partition is windows.. so shoud be hda0,3 ??
<BluesKaj> CAT5 is fast enuff on my network
<mjunx> cat5 can't do gigabit
<mjunx> it can hardly get to 100 Mbps as it is
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nosrednaekim> fernando: is swap after / in your partiton tree?
<nosrednaekim> or don't you have swap?
<ala> sigh*
<ala> i just got bsg season 2...  i guess it time to hunt down to libraries...
<BluesKaj> so mjunx , what's the prob?
<fernando> I found out..the command is "find /boot/grun/stage1"
<fernando> is hd0,2
<fernando> :-)
<nosrednaekim> what?
<mjunx> BluesKaj, ever try transferring a DVD ISO over the network?
<jeff_> bonjour
<nosrednaekim> jeff_ hello
<Daisuke_Ido> ahhh
<Daisuke_Ido> finally :D
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: fixed it?
<Daisuke_Ido> seems like it
<Daisuke_Ido> got a suggestion to change the render path to copy
<Daisuke_Ido> that gaev me my window decorations
<nosrednaekim> cool
<nosrednaekim> fernando, so is your ubuntu's / on hda4?
<Daisuke_Ido> all that's left now is to reinstall *all* of my software
<Daisuke_Ido> i figured there was no point doing that until i had things working, eh?
<fernando> nosrednaekim: I dont know..I can I know that?
<ala> install-css.sh script is not on my system...even though i have libdvdread installed
<fernando> nosrednaekim: how can I know that??
<nosrednaekim> fdisk
<fernando> only fdisk??
<nosrednaekim> do "sudo fdisk /dev/hda"
<fernando> ok..wait..
<nosrednaekim> then once in there, type "p enter" to print your partiton table
<fernando> ok
<nosrednaekim> pastebin your partion table (or look for which one is ext3)
<fernando> kubunto live is started again..1 second please :-)
<nosrednaekim> fernando: what?
<fernando> nosrednaekim: the livecd is starting, wait a moment please
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok
<stdin> ala: just do "wget http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4_i386.deb && dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0ubuntu4_i386.deb"
<ala> stdin:  i hope that comes in 64bit flavour...
<jermain> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobesponja> hey
<panathos> pls, guys... there is a repository for cinelerra amd64?
<bobesponja> how can I make smbmnt suid root?
<panathos> i'm using kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ala: you have 64bit?
<ala> yeah
<eagles0513875> i changed a setting in the system etting now it says there is an orphaned module how do i fix it
<nosrednaekim> !cinelerra | panathos
<ubotu> panathos: cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<panathos> nosrednaekim: great! :-D thanks
<panathos> !rar | panathos
<eagles0513875> i changed a setting in the system etting now it says there is an orphaned module how do i fix it
<panathos> this repo give me error
<panathos> deb http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntu64 ./
<panathos> when i add to adept
<nosrednaekim> whats the ./ at the end?
<nosrednaekim> I think you have to have edgy or something else there
<panathos> i don't know :-( it's write
<panathos> i have edgy
<panathos> 6.10
<Bi||aBong> i have two partition i want add this to fstab, what i need to make this?
<fernando> nosrednaekim: are you still there???? I did it
<nosrednaekim> yes
<panathos> with kernel 2.6.10.17 compiled today morning
<stdin> ala: ok, try "wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/feisty/free/amd64/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu2+build1_amd64.deb && dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-2medibuntu2+build1_amd64.deb"
<fernando> nosrednaekim: I can see the table.. what is the information I need??
<nosrednaekim> which one says the partition type is ext3?
<eagles0513875> how do i get rid of an orphaned video module
<nosrednaekim> or "linux"
<nosrednaekim> panathos: I'm not sure about that mirror problem...
<ala> stdin:  thanks
<fernando> ok..linux is hda3
<jeff_> y a t'il quelqu'un qui parle francais ?
<ForgeAus> why isn't there a yellowbox for Linux?
<Jucato> !fr | jeff_
<ubotu> jeff_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nosrednaekim> ok... now exit fdisk with "q"
<fernando> done
<jeff_> merci
<Aiwuu> aff hello,how i can remove something with apt?
<fernando> nosrednaekim: done
<nosrednaekim> do "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt"
<fernando> nosrednaekim: done
<nosrednaekim> then "sudo chroot /mnt"
<nosrednaekim> and don't close that terminal...
<Aiwuu> ...
<fernando> done
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> now, this will disable access to vista for the time being...is that ok?
<Dr_willis> heh - aparently the upgrade manager tool.. still needs some work.
<nosrednaekim> fernando: now, this will disable access to vista for the time being...is that ok?
<fernando> so far later I can select any OS I want start is ok
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<MementoMori> hi
<MementoMori> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eagles0513875> i found out that u have to install ubuntu first and vista 2nd other wise vista wont work
<fernando> nosrednaekim: now what???
<nosrednaekim> fernando: run this command "grub-install /dev/hda"
<fernando> at the same terminal??
<nosrednaekim> yes
<eagles0513875> how do i get rid of an orphaned video module
<fernando> nosrednaekim: done, no error reporeted :-)
<nosrednaekim> ok reboot
<fernando> ok
<nosrednaekim> you chould be able to get into linux now
<nosrednaekim> but probably not vista
<fernando> is ok.
<nosrednaekim> ok.. then reboot
<eagles0513875> i changed a setting in the system etting now it says there is an orphaned module how do i fix it
<nosrednaekim> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<fernando> is rebooting... now...Is any way to get vista back in grub right???
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah....I'm pretty sure
<Dr_willis> eventually :)
<eagles0513875> reinstall it and it will automatically appear
<eagles0513875> how do i get rid of an orphaned video module
<Dr_willis> or edit the grub menu.lst file for a proper entry
<eagles0513875> or load the original x.org config
<nosrednaekim> x.org? that has nothing to do with this
<fernando> nosrednaekim: my grub list is back..:-)
<eagles0513875> why do i have an orphaned video module
<fernando> nosrednaekim: now I can see windows xp 64 bits..
<nosrednaekim> can you boot that? it might be visat
<guiden> how do I switch between desktops?
<nosrednaekim> guiden: what do you mean?
<fernando> I will try..wait.. :-)
<eagles0513875> i changed some video setting in the settings area but it some how messed things up
<guiden> I mean
<guiden> What is the keyboard command to switch between desktops
<voicu> whoa, they changed the ktorrent ui?
<fernando> yes :-) did't work..only the name is wrong...
<nosrednaekim> vitrula desktops in x?
<Dr_willis> guiden,  i use the mouse wheel. :)
<guiden> I don't like using the mouse :)
<Dr_willis> Blasphmy!
<guiden> it slows me down
<eagles0513875> lol
<voicu> can't i change it back?
<nosrednaekim> fernando: so you can't boot vista?
<scotty> When I try to apt-get something, I get this error:
<scotty> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kamesh> guiden@ you can configure the keyboard shortcuts from the control panel and use whatever you want
<scotty> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<scotty> How do I fix it?
<Dr_willis> scotty,  close any other processes....
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix | scotty
<stdin> scotty: do you have adept/synaptic open?
<ubotu> scotty: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<fernando> nosrednaekim: yes..did it work..:-) I need only update the name, because at the moment I have "xp" and shoud be vista
<nosrednaekim> eh.. don't worry about that.. but if you must... edit the menu.lst
<fernando> nosrednaekim: thnks a lot!!! :-), do you know how to update the name list??
<eagles0513875> can anybody help me
<nosrednaekim> yes
<fernando> nosrednaekim: where is that file??
<nosrednaekim> "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<nosrednaekim> be careful!!
<scotty> Thanks nosrednaekim
<eagles0513875> i went into the settings and changed some video settings and then changed them back but for some reason it keeps sayint there is an orphaned video module how do i get rid of it so i can get higher resolution
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: I don't think anyone here can hep you... try #ubuntu
<eagles0513875> nos even if this is kubuntu that im running
<nosrednaekim> yeah... go over to ubuntu, its the same thing
<stdin> eagles0513875: you can also ask in #xorg if no one in #ubuntu knows
<panathos> pls... if i download a .deb package, how install it with apt?
<stdin> !deb | panathos
<ubotu> panathos: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<eagles0513875> ok thanks st
<panathos> no problems with dependance??
<nosrednaekim> there can be....
<eagles0513875> can anybody tell me y im banned on the ubuntu channel
<stdin> panathos: if there is, just run "sudo apt-get -f install
<nosrednaekim> ummmm were you ever on it?
<fernando> nosrednaekim: thanks a lot!!!
<stdin> panathos: opps, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<nosrednaekim> fernando: you are welcome
<nosrednaekim> have fun.... kubuntu is better than Vista though...;)
<eagles0513875> i had ubuntu on here until i put kubuntu on here
<eagles0513875> i havent been on that channel for a really long time
<nosrednaekim> well then I don't kow why you are banned...
<eagles0513875> that just makes me mad
<Dr_willis> overly broad ban mask is my guess
<nosrednaekim> change you username or something
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> what do u mean dr
<Dr_willis> they baned someone with a similer ip/host or somthing
<Jucato> eagles0513875: please ask in #ubuntu-ops
<eagles0513875> ok ty jucato
<nosrednaekim> dr_willis..how did the upgrade to fiest go?
<Saille> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<stdin> eagles0513875: looks like your host was banned by gnomefreak on 25/02/07 18:38:12 (server time)
<Saille> kennst sich jmd mit dem irc programm konversation aus? ich bekomm xdcc nicht zum laufen :(
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eagles0513875> what u mean by host
<Saille> sry
<linuxbomb> I have a intel 64bit dual processor and was wondering if I should compile a 64 bit kernel?  I installed kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686-smp, but it fails at boot
<stdin> eagles0513875: your hostname, rrcs-71-41-194-65.sw.biz.rr.com
<eagles0513875> was banned
<stdin> linuxbomb: why 2.4.27 ???
<stdin> eagles0513875: yeah
<TheGateKeeper> dvd+rw-tools is a package that has appeared for upgrade, but is dependent on genisoimage, but that is not in the repos, what is going on?
<eagles0513875> OK
<linuxbomb> stdin: that is what the latest was in my apt-cache
<stdin> linuxbomb: no chance
<stdin> linuxbomb: search for, linux-image
<stdin> linuxbomb: search for, not kernel-image
<stdin> !info genisoimage
<ubotu> Package genisoimage does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<TheGateKeeper> doesn't exist in dapper either
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: what does "apt-cache policy dvd+rw-tools" show ?
<nosrednaekim> fernando, you still around?
<panathos> why libguicast is not installable on kubuntu amd64?
<TheGateKeeper> 7.0-6~dapper1 0        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/main Packages  *** 5.21.4.10.8-4ubuntu1 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<TheGateKeeper> stdin: ^^^^
<orient2000> Is any body using Ultimate 1.2 ?
<orient2000> What is the diference between Edgy 6.10 and Ultimate 1.2 ?
<linuxbomb> stdin: so I should be using linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic for a dual core 64bit system?
<stdin> linuxbomb: yeah, the -generic ones automatically configure themselves for your cpu
<linuxbomb> thanks
<xanith> Is there any way to make everything in KDE not so huge? i swear i open a folder and it almost takes up the whole screen. I feel like i'm in 800x600 but i'm running in 1680x1050.
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: report that as a bug, the package "genisoimage" is available in feisty, but not edgy/dapper (as far as I can see)
<Xanith> lol sorry about that accidentally closed konversation
<TheGateKeeper> ohh ok thanx stdin
<eagles0513875> how do i load the origianl xorg cfg
<Xanith> is there any way though?
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<julle> I have a Creative Audigy 2 Platinum ex soundcard. And using the snd_usb_audio, emu10k1 driver. Is there any better way to increase the "bass" other than use the KMixer and alsamixer?
<jermain_> hmm hey guys, kftpgrabber, when i quick connect
<jermain_> what do i put in URL?
<nosrednaekim> xanith: what exacly do you want it to do?
<jermain_> oops nvm i think its working
<orient2000> !ultimate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultimate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i just want windows and icons and text and stuff to not be huge lol
<stdin> orient2000: whatever "Ultimate 1.2" is, it's not an official ubuntu distribution
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: in windows (ugh), i had a LOT more workspace room
<nosrednaekim> are you sure you are running at the right res?
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: yes, my monitor even identifys that it is operating at 1680x1050 @ 75hz
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Jucato> eXistenZ: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<orient2000> Thanks.
<nosrednaekim> xanith,mess around with icon sizes and all, there is no one way to configure all that
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: hmm, ok i guess i'll try to play around with it.
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: by the way, i was wondering, i was looking last night is it worth my time to upgrade to kubuntu 6.1.0?
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i'm running 6.0.6 right now
<nosrednaekim> Xanith.. probably is...
<nosrednaekim> its much beter
<nosrednaekim> there can be problems upgrading though
<stdin> Xanith: well, 6.10 has newer packages, and some more features, like aiglx, but dapper (6.06) has long term support
<nosrednaekim> if you have everything working good, don't
<eXistenZ> Jucato: Do you know a on-click dictionary for linux? (babylon-like)?
<Xanith> hmm, it's all working fine so far as i know
<Xanith> except i would like to get kde 3.5.6
<Xanith> i'm running kde 3.4
<Jucato> eXistenZ: kdict? not really sure
<nosrednaekim> thats kinda....old
<eXistenZ> Jucato: Does it have on-click feature?
<Xanith> yea and i couldn't figure out how to get it to update kde
<nosrednaekim> yeah...you can upgrade..
<Xanith> how?
<nosrednaekim> there isn;t an update for dapper
<Jucato> eXistenZ: not really sure what you mean by on-click
<Xanith> so if i stay with dapper im stuck with kde 3.4?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<Xanith> that's one thing i kinda don't like about kubuntu, it seems like it's kinda tied down a lot more than gentoo was
<Xanith> like i can only download what they approve
<Xanith> gentoo was like i could download whatever i wanted
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: very true
<nosrednaekim> but you can also be garunteed it won't break anything
<Xanith> lol
<Malix> yo. any ideas? we just got a new soundcard, and it just speaks digital to us (hissing, loud hissing when ever a sound is played). how do I make it ouput analog signal?
<eXistenZ> Jucato: For example, you click on a word, and it gets translated.
<Xanith> is there another distro of linux that isn't so tied down but like kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Xanith, you just have to upgrade to edgy...
<Xanith> because i'm starting to notice it seems like a lot of settings and stuff are kinda hidden by kubuntu, and i don't like that
<nosrednaekim> Xanith why did you leave gentoo?
<Jucato> eXistenZ: ah.. hm...sorry, no idea
<Jucato> eXistenZ: try looking into kbabel
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: well, i actually left gentoo to go back to windows because i had a recent game addiction
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i just recently decided to go back to linux
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: when i tried to install gentoo, the new livecd wasn't working, after trying it 3 times, i got fed up with it
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: so therefore i pulled out my old kubuntu 6.0.6 cd
<nosrednaekim> ahhh ok...
<nosrednaekim>  you could try out sabayon
<nosrednaekim> which is an easy to install gentoo
<nosrednaekim> and pretty cutting edge too
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: whats the difference between the two?
<nosrednaekim> sabayon and gentoo?
<Xanith> yea
<nosrednaekim> well sabayon is built on gentoo unstable
<nosrednaekim> it has beryl XGL AIGLX all built in
<nosrednaekim> and it has a nice, easy to use installer
<nosrednaekim> but its gentoo underneath
<eXistenZ> Jucato: when will it be updated in the official ubuntu repos?
<ubuntu_> I've seen it running. Looks very nice.
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: hmm sounds interesting, i may give it a try then
<Xanith> i know im not too happy with kubuntu though
<nosrednaekim> yeah..I'd use it except it has some problems on thsi computer
<Xanith> wow 3.4gb dvd huh? lol
<Gh0st75> i'm happy with kubuntu, will definately be using it as my main os, but will still experiment with other live cds, abayon one i'd really like to try
<Jucato> eXistenZ: what do you mean?
<Gh0st75> er sabayon i mean
<nosrednaekim> I'm using it  on a desktop
<trombine> jermain_: i'm back !!
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: well i'm running an AMD Athlon 64 system, it wouldn't have a problem with it would it/
<nosrednaekim> Xanith, Nope...
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: back when i built this computer in 2001, linux had a lot of problems with it
<trombine> and I still don't know how to make back this *** of bar !
<nosrednaekim> their 64 bit support is the best i;ve ever seen
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: seems like they've all been worked out now though
<Gh0st75> still some issues with 64 bit flash i think, but most other 64 bit issues appear resolved
<nosrednaekim> what?
<eXistenZ> Jucato: I mean when will kde 3.5.6 be updated in the official kubuntu repos?
<akrus_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jucato> eXistenZ: it is in the official **kubuntu** respos already. didn't you read the link I gave?
<Gh0st75> my webcam isn't supported, gave up on tryin to get it workin in either vista or kubuntu
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: when i built this system years ago linux had some major issues with it, seems like all the bugs have been worked out
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i had a lot of driver issues and stuff back then
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi ppl, how do I install JAVA via apt-get?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: the only driver issue i've noticed so far was that my temperature sensors don't seem to be working
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get  install sun-java5-jre
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: ok.. thats good
<Jucato> (Dr_willis, sun-java6-jre is out already too :)
<Dr_willis> im waiting for java9 :)
<Gh0st75> i installed java 6 yesterday, works fine
<stdin> eXistenZ: it's default for feisty now, and it may go in to edgy-backports after feisty is released
<LaNCeloT_RW> Dr_willis, i typed that, but it returns an error: Package sun-java5-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LaNCeloT_RW> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<LaNCeloT_RW> is only available from another source
<LaNCeloT_RW> E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<Jucato> stdin: er no...
<roberto> hi - i'm old to linux, new to kubuntu.  I'd like to add restricted/community respositories.  All docs on the web say that synaptic will have an ADD button that gives me these options, but it doesn't
<LaNCeloT_RW> sorry!!! i forgot about paste bin
<roberto> how can i add restricted/community?
<guiden> Can I use the mouse as one of the key shortcuts?
<Gh0st75> try jdk, instead of jre, that's what i used
<Dr_willis> from the !Multiverse repository.
<stdin> !repos | LaNCeloT_RW, roberto
<ubotu> LaNCeloT_RW, roberto: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<eXistenZ> Jucato: I had to add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main to my sources list to get it updated. It is not in the ubuntu repos list
<guiden> I mean, I want to switch windows by  pressing ctrl and scrolling
<nosrednaekim> are you running beryl guiden?
<Jucato> eXistenZ: it's an official ***KUBUNTU*** repository
<jermain_> trombine: sorry for the late reply
<jermain_> did you solve it?
<guiden> nosrednaekim:I don't know
<trombine> jermain_: don't mind
<trombine> so jermain_ have you na any idea how to fix it ?
<nosrednaekim> guiden: oh..NM.
<Cobra_Bubbles> a??
<stdin> Jucato: thought he meant official as in archive.ubutnu.com, not kubuntu.org
<Cobra_Bubbles> Oh, good
<Jucato> eXistenZ: for some technical reasons, KDE, KOffice, and Amarok updates are not put into the archive.ubuntu.com repositories
<jermain_> none what so ever :/
<Cobra_Bubbles> I am in Kubuntu now
<jermain_> do you remember in which screen you were
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: 6.10?
<Jucato> stdin: kubuntu.org is an official Kubuntu repository.  as far as it is concerned, it is official
<jermain_> or which button you accidently hit?
<nosrednaekim> guiden, you can configure that in kcontrol-> keyboard-> shortcuts
<Jucato> stdin: and KDE updates are not backported at all. it may change in the future however, but not likely soon
<Cobra_Bubbles> Now I just need to figure out how to set up my Wifi
<stdin> Jucato: then kubuntu.org should be in the sources.list on a kubuntu install
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: this is 6.10?
<roberto> ubotu: thanks.  are there other mirrors that might be faster?  i'm not getting good speeds from them and i have fiber
<eagles0513875> how do i load default xorg cfg
<stdin> roberto: ubotu is a bot, he can't respond
<Jucato> stdin: probably. but for some reason, it doesn't.
<roberto> stdin: i just found that out :)
<Cobra_Bubbles> Yeah
<Cobra_Bubbles> 6.10...currently LIVE
<nosrednaekim> ok, well what wifi chipset are you using?
<Cobra_Bubbles> If I can sucessfully get my Wifi enabled (I know it's wifi0) then I will make the switch
<Cobra_Bubbles> It's a Broadcom wifi
<nosrednaekim> iwconfig shows it?
<trombine> yes i know what i've done
<nosrednaekim> !xorg reconfigure
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<nosrednaekim> !xorgproblems
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgproblems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<sidnelson> i want install the gnome envoriment to try, i only need execute sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment ?
<nosrednaekim> thatnk you stdin
<stdin> nosrednaekim: :-)
<trombine> on the little "stuff" appear a list where i can remove, close or add services on this bar
<Cobra_Bubbles> The system is a laptop... Arima W730-k8x
<ForgeAus> hey Jucato you there?
<trombine> i've close one i wouln'd remove
<nosrednaekim> no, run " sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop"
<stdin> sidnelson: take off the "-environment" part
<ForgeAus> whats the Kubuntu distribution upgrade tool? and how do I run it?
<Jucato> ForgeAus:the new one?
<sidnelson> stdin: thanks
<Jucato> I'm having problems w/ it myself.. but mostly repo/package problems...
<ForgeAus> (Adept is suddenly telling me feisty's availble and to install it via the distro upgrade tool but it doesn't seem to be on the kmenu and I don't know the commandline to run it)
<ForgeAus> yes the new one
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: try "iwconfig" and see what it says bout your wireless
<ForgeAus> I think its installed it ok the wizard just tells me to quit adept and run the kubuntu distribution upgrade tool
<Jucato> ForgeAus: you probably have edgy-proposed repo...
<ForgeAus> (but like I just said I have no idea about how to run that)
<Cobra_Bubbles> It's eth0... Broadcom 4318
<ForgeAus> I did but I think I turned that off
<ForgeAus> you told me to remember?
<ForgeAus> it did download something and I assume it installed it
<Cobra_Bubbles> eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yeah... I'm having troubles here too....
<Cobra_Bubbles> Right now I just have a LAN cable running into it
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I'm gonna wait for monday though...
<ForgeAus> well I wouldn't call it a trouble, more that its just something I'm not aware of...
<ForgeAus> (what the kubuntu distribution update tool IS other than the name of a program ....
<Cobra_Bubbles> wow this KDE encironment is sexy
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: looks good....
<ForgeAus> hehe Cobra, yeah its nice uh?
<Cobra_Bubbles> nosrednaekim: How can I get it to connect to wifi then, just unplug the LAN?
<nosrednaekim> no....
<nosrednaekim> try this first....
<Cobra_Bubbles> cause as it is, it sees NO SSID
<nosrednaekim> "ifconfig"
<eagles0513875> cobra is it built in cuz i have a log i can send for a broadcom internal wifi
<nosrednaekim> if eth0 is on the list, tell me
<Vincent_k> I had to enable ssid boarcast to get my wifi card to connect
<Cobra_Bubbles> eth1 and lo
<Cobra_Bubbles> no eth0
<nosrednaekim> ok.. say "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<Cobra_Bubbles> eagles0513875: The sounds about right
<eagles0513875> ok then ill send u the log
<eagles0513875> it was a real pain in the *** to get it configed and working
<Cobra_Bubbles> Konsole returns:  SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<eagles0513875> cobra register ur sn so we can chat and send the file
<Cobra_Bubbles> right
<Cobra_Bubbles> regged
<nosrednaekim> well... Cobra_Bubbles good luck.. I have to go...
<Cobra_Bubbles> thanks for everything nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> you are welcome...
<Cobra_Bubbles> eagles0513875: I am ready
<eagles0513875> i ran this command to reconfig x sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i still cang get a better res
<eagles0513875> !register |cobra
<ubotu> cobra: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Cobra_Bubbles> I already registered it
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> interesting
<Cobra_Bubbles> ?
<eagles0513875> i think pms r down
<eagles0513875> can u accept the transfer
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  you installed the proper video card drivers for your card?
<TheGateKeeper> stdin: I created a file called /etc/apt/preferences with this in it http://pastebin.ca/389331 & that fixed the problem
<Cobra_Bubbles> I just heard a sound!
<eagles0513875> i went in and changed settings from the display section of the system settings
<Dr_willis> *bloop*
<LaNCeloT_RW> I've already uncomment the multiverse and back-ports line of the sources list... but I still get erros on the installation of javaRE
<LaNCeloT_RW> any idea?
<eagles0513875> it was fine before i went in and started play with stuff
<Cobra_Bubbles> Oh wow, multiple desktops
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  thers a way each user can have their own videosetting. try making a new user. see if theur settings are fine.
<Cobra_Bubbles> eagles0513875: what model is your system, or is it a scratchbuild?/
<eagles0513875> wait i think i  got it
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: yeah, that's one way :P, did you still report the bug tho?
<eagles0513875> its a compaq persario r 4012us
<eagles0513875> i think i fixed it give me a min
<Cobra_Bubbles> hrm
<Cobra_Bubbles> No Compaq isn't the same OEM...okay
<Cobra_Bubbles> I know Arima sold this model to every OEM distributor under the sun
<Cobra_Bubbles> Bought mine as a eMachines computer, it came with a Gateway screen built in and a Gateway BIOS
<eagles0513875> nm still cant change tes
<Cobra_Bubbles> Eagle try sending again?//
<eagles0513875> i still cant change it and i have a -13785 hz refresh rate and i cant change that either
<eagles0513875> let me restart the x and see if that does anything ill brb
<Cobra_Bubbles> I'll just... Try something here... BRB
<stamen> hi
<whippy> yo
<stamen> why when I compile this kernel 2.6.20
<stamen> it can;t load the modules
<eagles0513875> resolution is back to normal now i just had to restart the x
<AxlRose> stamen: did you do make && make modules_install
<stamen> the kernel can;t load the modules
<stamen> no
<stamen> when should I do this
<TheGateKeeper> stdin: nope, problem is fixed
<AxlRose> stamen:  because thats how you do it on every other Distro but not debian/ubuntu
<stamen> I am with Kubuntu
<AxlRose> stamen: did u follow a guide?
<TheGateKeeper> stdin: off to eat catch you again & thanx
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: cya
<stamen> AxlRose: no, I have just downloaded the new kernel from kernel.org
<stamen> AxlRose: could you give me the link
<AxlRose> stamen: sure thing
<AxlRose> stamen:  http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<alan__> Espaol, por favor.
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alan__> ty
<eXistenZ> Jucato: What does one have to add a new repos address for every program upgrade in kubuntu? Why a separate one for amarok?
<stamen> AxlRose: 10x a lot
<AxlRose> stamen: not a problem
<TheInfinity> eXistenZ: because amarok is a very special installation, its also out of the usual KDE release order
<TheInfinity> you dont need this, but if you want to have the really latest version you have to add new repos
<Jucato> eXistenZ: you only need those separate repos for KDE, KOffice, and Amarok upgrades. that's all
<casa> hola
<TheInfinity> Jucato: you dont even need them, you just need them if you want to have really the latest version
<Jucato> TheInfinity: I know that
<TheInfinity> was mainly for eXistenZ ;)
<linuxbomb> anyone have troubles with blender crashing?
<Innosense> My os has been crashing, whats blender?
<Cobra_Bubbles> hrm
<Cobra_Bubbles> If I could get my Wireless Assistant to look at eth0 instead of eth1
<Cobra_Bubbles> I'd be able to conenct via wifi
<Innosense> Can anyone walk me through -in the command line- how to reset my display properties back to their original state (I tried to run another monitor off of my laptop), so that x won't crash every time it tries to start up?
<linuxbomb> Innosense: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Innosense> 1st) could you explain a little bit what that does? (I'm trying to learn as much as I can about how the command line works) 2nd) it says it needs to be run as root
<nosrednaekim> prefix a :sudo" to that command to run as root
<Innosense> okay - I got it to work with sudo
<nosrednaekim> "sudo"
<linuxbomb> Innosense: dpkg-reconfigure reconfigures software packages xserver-xorg is your X server
<Innosense> okay I'm at the configuation of xserver and its giving me some options for differnt x server drivers...
<Innosense> how do I know which is hte correct one?
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: good to see someone trying to learn something...most poepl just ant help
<Cobra_Bubbles> Okay, how does one go about getting Wifi Assistant to look at eth0 instead of eth1?
<stdin> Innosense: check if there is a backup, like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200703101400 (in form of xorg.conf.YearMonthDayHourMins)
<Innosense>  I don't know how to do that, or what to do with those things you wrote...
<linuxbomb> Innosense: what video card do you have?
<Innosense> I don't know on this computer, kunbuntu configured all of that automatically the first time through...there must be a way to check it
<nosrednaekim> lspci
<nosrednaekim> ^^run that
<linuxbomb> yeah run lspci
<Innosense> whats lspci?
<nosrednaekim> its a program to list all devices in your computer
<Innosense> okay, one sec, I need to get out of this configuation
<Skuller> Innosense: the running of that command as root is done by adding the word 'sudo' in the beginning of the command....
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: you can open another konsole
<duane_> hello
<BacwardsDown> hello
<duane_> How is everyone today
<nosrednaekim> duane_: good..fine
<BacwardsDown> very good :-)
<stdin> nosrednaekim: "list all devices in your computer" ??
<LaNCeloT_RW> which is the command to test my nvidia driver? installed via apt-get nvidia-glx ?? something like "nvgears "
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: glxgears
<nosrednaekim> stdin: was there something wrong with that?
<Cobra_Bubbles> Okay I am losing it
<stdin> nosrednaekim: yeah, it doesn't list all the devices on your computer, just pci devices
<nosrednaekim> right... sorry
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: whats the mater?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: it won't list your CPU, or your disks etc..
<Innosense> Is there any way to exit this configuration screen...I really don't know a lot of the answers to these questions...
<nosrednaekim> Innosene, did you try lspci yet?
<stdin> Innosense: most things you can leave the default
<Innosense> I'm still in the configuration part, I need to get back tot he command before I do lspci
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok.. sorry
<Cobra_Bubbles> l
<Cobra_Bubbles> Hello?
<duane_> Anyone know where I can get a VPN  client for kubuntu
<stdin> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: whats the trouble?
<duane_> thanks u
<BacwardsDown> is ubotu a bot or what?
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Dr_willis> yes, L(
<BacwardsDown> ah i see
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Innosense> okay I just ran lspci - and I have a huge list of things...what should I be looking for?
<Dr_willis> !botsnuggle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnuggle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cobra_Bubbles> I can't get eth0 to enable
<Cobra_Bubbles> it enables for maybe half a second then disables again
<ben325e> can Konversation automatically show more than one server in the server list?
<ben325e> all I get is ubuntu irc... what about freenode etc
<Dr_willis> ben325e,  i had it showing several over on the sidebar.
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: that means it can't find a hotspot,,
<Dr_willis> freenode IS the same as ubuntu.irc
<stdin> ben325e: you have to add the servers, there isn't a default list
<nosrednaekim> innosense run "lspci | grep VGA"
<Dr_Willis_konver> Wee!
<ben325e> so I need to know ip of efnet servers for examples?
<nosrednaekim> that searches  the output of lspci for VGA
<Dr_Willis_konver> ben325e:  no - you need to knwo their names.
<Dr_Willis_konver> not the ip
<stdin> ben325e: no, just the hostname
<ben325e> gotcha... thx
<Dr_Willis_konver> ie: irc.efnet.com  or similer
<Cobra_Bubbles> Okay so... What the hell... I give it the SSID to look for
<Innosense> what does the | grep vga mean?
<BacwardsDown> the bot ubotu gives an error when I try to register
<stdin> BacwardsDown: you don't register with ubotu
<Dr_willis> BacwardsDown,  register for what?
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: that searches  the output of lspci for VGA
<Dr_willis>  - /msg nickserv help
<nosrednaekim> which is the line for your video cars
<Innosense> ummm
<mortifera> hi everybody
<Dr_willis> bye all
<BacwardsDown> -> /msg ubotu register <nickname> <password>
<BacwardsDown> says the guide
<Innosense> it just lost me the command line
<Dr_willis> BacwardsDown,  what guide says to use ubotu?
<BacwardsDown> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Innosense> now its just a blank line which won't execute code...
<eagles0513875> i got a ? for some reason soundkonverter wont let me convert wma's after i copy them from my ntfs partition to this linux one
<mortifera> how can i get w32 codecs for a amd64?
<aj_> anyone know what this error means when i try to mount in konqueror
<Dr_willis> heh - never seen a need to do that with ubntu
<Innosense> how do I get my :~$ back?
<Dr_willis> !win32codecs
<temo> aq ra xdebbba?
<aj_> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Dr_willis> Innosense,  the command hasent returned yet then.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Innosense> so I can't do anything?
<stdin> mortifera: you can't get it for amd64
<Dr_willis> Innosense,  could hit control C :)
<Innosense> yay!
<Cobra_Bubbles> Okay...I am pissed at this
<Dr_willis> Innosense,  cluld also read a few bash/shell tutorials... that may be a good idea
<Innosense> that totally works, and its good to know
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: take it easy
<mortifera> tks ubotu
<nosrednaekim> go look up a tutorial on wireless networking
<Innosense> yeah I was looking for some, but then I realized that first I just wanted to get my computer working again.
<Innosense> ...which I still don't know how
<stdin> BacwardsDown: if you want to register with ubotu, ask in #ubuntu-bots
<albert> are there any signs of better linux support by amd-ati?
<aj_> so noboby has seen this error before ? : hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<BacwardsDown> stdin: k, thanks
<Innosense> okay, I just ran slpci grep vga
<nosrednaekim> albert: nope
<eagles0513875> i got a ? for some reason soundkonverter wont let me convert wma's after i copy them from my ntfs partition to this linux one
<Innosense> and it gave me a whole bunch of options...which I don't know what to do with...
<nosrednaekim> output Innosense?
<nosrednaekim> no Innosense "lspci | grep vga"
<nosrednaekim> veritical pipe, not "i"
<Innosense> oh
<Innosense> when I type that in with the vertical pipe it doesn't do anything
<Innosense> it just gives me a new command line.
<Innosense> like if I had just pressed enter.
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<nosrednaekim> right...
<nosrednaekim> oh... osrry make it a capital "VGA"
<stdin> eagles0513875: are they DRM? and have you got ffmpeg or mplayer installed?
<eagles0513875> no most of them rnt drm
<Innosense> ah! nvidia corporation nv11
<nosrednaekim> ok.... good
<eagles0513875> ok ill install those now
<Skaman> hi guys there's anybody that uses the USR5422 wireless usb key?
<Innosense> back into the configuration menu?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... adn select the "nv" driver
<stdin> eagles0513875: sountKonverter can use either mplayer or ffmpeg to decode wma (as long as they aren't "protected")
<eagles0513875> oh ok im installing them now
<Pupeno3> Can anyone try https://secure.cacert.org and/or http://wiki.cacert.org ?
<Pupeno3> I can't reach them.
<eagles0513875> ty for the help st
<BacwardsDown> yup they load
<marton> I can reach the 1st.
<eagles0513875> stdin is there any pkg that can crack the drm
<BacwardsDown> though I needed to accept something for the second page
<Innosense> how do I know my video card's bus identifier... or should I just leave that at the default that its already set?
<nosrednaekim> leave it at default
<stdin> eagles0513875: not that I know of
<tarnold> ok hi all im back, i still can't play sound through my headphones- it only comes through the speakers
<eagles0513875> ok ill let u know if that works stdin
<mortifera> what do i have to include in my source.list to acced to w32 codecs? i'm trying to get peertv on my amd64..
<stdin> eagles0513875: the only way (I know) to get rid of the drm, is to burn the files to a disk (as an audio disk), then re-rip the sound
<nosrednaekim> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<eagles0513875> i could do that cuz i need to back up everythign anyway
<martin_> hi
<Innosense> no WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<stdin> mortifera: w32codecs isn't available for amd64, hence the '32' part
<eagles0513875> could i burn audio discs on dvd's
<Innosense> You guys are the BEST
<nosrednaekim> worked?
<Innosense> I have my pretty little Gui back!
<Innosense> =)
<mortifera> i've tried that ubotu but i didn't know exactly what Dl...:(
<nosrednaekim> good!!
<eagles0513875> morti ubotu is a bot dude
<mortifera> sorry i'm completely noephite in kubuntu..
<mortifera> neophyte
<stdin> eagles0513875: not sure, it has to be an audio disk, I don't think you can burn an audio dvd
<eagles0513875> ill keep u posted on that cuz i have at least 8gb of audio
<Innosense> oh...maybe I don't...its not loading my login window...its just a blue screen with a mouse...
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: how did you start x back up again?
<Innosense> sudo startx
<Innosense> and then my password
<nosrednaekim> no... no need for the sudo
<nosrednaekim> just startx
<stdin> not the best way to start X
<Innosense> so should I try and restart and startx just normally?
<stdin> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<eagles0513875> its still not working stdin
<stdin> (or 'restart')
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+bkspcs
<nosrednaekim> and then that stdin said
<stdin> eagles0513875: go in to soundkonverters settings, then go to Backends
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> i there
<eagles0513875> it found ffmpeg
<Innosense> oooh
<Innosense> yay!
<Innosense> It works!
<Innosense> !!!
<eagles0513875> in the supported programs wma isnt showing up
<Innosense> I have my old compy back!
<stdin> eagles0513875: what does it have under wma for decoder ?
<nosrednaekim> good!!
<nosrednaekim> sudo is only needed when you need to run something as root...
<eagles0513875> it doesnt have an encoder
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: ^^
<Innosense> okay
<BacwardsDown> oh btw, I had this little speakerbox in my system-tray, so I could set the sound-volume, but now its gone, does anyone know the name of that little app?
<eagles0513875> mplayer is the decoder
<Innosense> it just started me with a window that says "starting without administrative privileges" how do I get them
<nosrednaekim> was it for adept.?
<stdin> eagles0513875: have you restarted soundkonverter yet?
<stdin> BacwardsDown: kmix
<eagles0513875> i will now stdin
<BacwardsDown> stdin: thanks ;-)
<stdin> :)
<eagles0513875> there is still no encoder
<eagles0513875> there isnt 1 for wma and flac
<stdin> eagles0513875: is ffmpeg or mplater in the dropdown list?
<eagles0513875> not mplater
<eagles0513875> neither for encoders
<eagles0513875> let me download mplater
<stdin> eagles0513875: it's mplayer, sorry :P
<eagles0513875> i have mplayer and nothign is showing up for encoding
<eagles0513875> mplayer is set for decoding
<stdin> eagles0513875: you have mplayer installed now?
<eagles0513875> ya
<Innosense> Okay, last thing.   The reason my x was crashing was becuase I tried to set it up so that my laptop ran out to a second monitor-extended desktop  kinda thing.   Can anyone direct me to a walkthrough for that online? or know how to do it themselfs (without crashing x)?
<eagles0513875> its being used as decoder for flac and wma
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: ooohhh...that....
<nosrednaekim> No....It crashed X for me too...
<stdin> eagles0513875: ok, open up Konsole, and try and play one of your wma files with it (mplayer /path/to/file.wma)
<nosrednaekim> I think you have to insatll the binary nvidia drivers
<Innosense> is that just like tough-stuff/ just don't try
<eagles0513875> ok
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: hey... now that you know how to recover your X... go ahead...
<stdin> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<stdin> Innosense: look at that page ^^
<nosrednaekim> stdin THANK YOU!!!
<stdin> heh :)
<eagles0513875> it sounds horrible
<eagles0513875> song doesnt play at all i get like clicks
<Rajura> Whats the fastest way to install wine?
<Innosense> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<eagles0513875> rajura sudo apt-get install wine
<stdin> eagles0513875: it may be some kind of drm, depends where/how toy got the files
<Innosense> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<stdin> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<eagles0513875> all i wanna do is convert them from wma to high qualit mpe
<eagles0513875> what is a good encoder to get for wma and flac
<stdin> eagles0513875: have you installed w32codecs ?
<eagles0513875> dont think so where do i get them form
<stdin> eagles0513875: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<eagles0513875> ty stdin
<stdin> yw
<eagles0513875> ill let ya know if it worked or i haveing trouble
<stdin> ok
<eagles0513875> i get an error 404 when i run first cmd
<stdin> eagles0513875: make sure you put it all on one line
<eagles0513875> so no space
<eagles0513875> s
<eagles0513875> still with it on one line it says erro 404
<eagles0513875> nm i think i got it
<eagles0513875> its downloading
<eagles0513875> where is it going to save what i have downloaded at
<stdin> eagles0513875: in the directory you run the command from (your home directory by default)
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> its dpkging as we speak stdin
<stdin> after it's installed, try playing the file again
<eagles0513875> there r still no encoders for flac and wma
<pfein> what's the recommended program for basic photo tweaking?  I'm thinking like whole-image contrast/brightness, that sort of thing...
<carutsu> scuse me, how can i run a program with root permisions BUT keepig same user
<carutsu> pfein may be Grimp
<eagles0513875> sud
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eagles0513875> sudo
<stdin> eagles0513875: just try playing the file in mplayer again
<carutsu> stdin i know about sudo, but sudo runs as root, i only want root privileges, but kkeping my account name and so on
<pfein> carutsu: I want some thing simple, not a paint program (krita's too much)
<stdin> carutsu: what do you mean, what are you trying to do?
<eagles0513875> they work
<eagles0513875> now what encoders do i need to get for flac and wma
<stdin> eagles0513875: set them to mplayer
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> there r no options coming up for encoding for flac and wma
<eagles0513875> wait
<carutsu> stdin: i want to instal webmail in thunderbird however, if i install it as normal user it cant change the dialog so i can choose to make a webmail account, if i run it as sudo i can, but the account is saved as root's and checking mail with root acces is the worst idea
<eagles0513875> since im converting them to mp3's do i need flac and wma encoders
<eagles0513875> since im encoding them as mp3's
<stdin> eagles0513875: no, just encoders
<pfein> carutsu: digikam's is ok, thx anyway
<carutsu> stdin i mean if i run it as sudo the dialog changes and i can create the account, so i want root privileges but keeping my user name and overall
<Berto> hi - got an ubuntu newbie question - i installed 6.10 64-bit, but my repository sources look just like normal ones.  Shouldn't they be pointing to specific 64-bit repositories?
<stdin> Berto: no
<Berto> stdin, cool, that makes me feel better that i don't have to re-do this :)
<carutsu> stdin any clues?
<eagles0513875> sry bout that stdin keyboard was acting up
<rambo> hello
<rambo> i have a problem with "user managment"
<eagles0513875> stdin so i only need the mp3 encoder since that is what im encoding the music to
<stdin> carutsu: not sure
<rambo> it says "The module User Managment could not be loaded"
<rambo> what can i do?
<carutsu> i think there was a flag or something
<stdin> eagles0513875: yeah, and ffmpeg should be able to do that for you
<eagles0513875> so i dont have to have the encoders for flac or wma
<eagles0513875> and the encoder im using is lame for mp3
<kaqq> im looking 4 an ftp client that supports ssl auth tsl and ident plz highlight me
<kaqq> 4 kde
<guiden> why is the logo of katapult a slingshot?
<stdin> eagles0513875: you can install flac if you want, but you said you wanted mp3, so you don't need it
<eagles0513875> ya i like flac but it takes up too much space
<eagles0513875> is mp3 good format since im encoding them with max bitrate and sampling rate
<stdin> eagles0513875: if you like mp3, all my music is in ogg/vorbis, you get a higher quality at a lower bitrate than mp3
<carutsu> stdin... i think this will do itThe -u (user) option causes sudo to run the specified command as a user other than root. To specify a uid instead of a username, use #uid. Note that if the targetpw Defaults option is set (see sudoers(5)) it is not possible to run commands with a uid not listed in the password database.
<eagles0513875> im encoding them in 320 bitrate
<eagles0513875> does that make the audio sound good
<Berto> is flashplugin-nonfree in the Multiverse repository?  I have multiverse setup but still not seeing flashplugin-nonfree ( 6.10 )
<Berto> ahhhh, no flashplugin for 64-bit linux from adobe......
<eagles0513875> its hard to find 64bit stuff not only for linux also windows
<stdin> carutsu: so what would be the difference between a user (user1) running the command and running it with sudo -u user1 command, you'll still have the same access
<Berto> eagles0513875, yeah i just put this machine together.  i'm not picky but would like flash
<eagles0513875> i know its a must for alot of things
<eagles0513875> im relatively new to linux
<stdin> eagles0513875: IMO, an ogg at 92Kbps sounds as good as an mp3 at 192Kbps
<eagles0513875> didnt know that
<Berto> eagles0513875, welcome aboard.  i've been using for 9 years, but VERY new to ubuntu
<stdin> Berto: there is gnash
<Berto> stdin, that's what i'm seeing in the wiki
<eagles0513875> thanks berto ive learned so much bout linux using ubuntu and kubuntu
<Berto> before this, i had a 7 year old PC running old mandriva... now i'm dual core
<stdin> Berto: or you can get flash (from adobe) in a 32bit firefox install
<Berto> stdin, hmm which would you recommend?
<eagles0513875> berto i got a question have u played around much with clustering
<eagles0513875> i started with suse 9.0
<eagles0513875> i have a copy of 10
<Berto> eagles0513875, no, sorry
<eagles0513875> and then i found out bout this  and im hooked on this
<stdin> Berto: the one from adobe in a 32bit firefix, gnash is still alpha, and won't play flash 8 or 9
<eagles0513875> what i love bout ubuntu is that its not that ram intensive
<Berto> ubuntu is really the only way to go for desktop if you ask me
<eagles0513875> im using under 256mb of ram out of my 1.2gb
<Berto> stdin, so i'd need to uninstall firefox and re-install 32-bit firefox?
<stdin> Berto: no, just follow the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Berto> stdin, yep just clicked on that.  thanks iwll play
<carutsu> stdin as far as i'm concerned using sudo logs you AS root, with the flag you run it as your_user_count WITJ root permissions
<eagles0513875> berto u play round with wine much
<stdin> carutsu: nope, that's not how sudo works
<carutsu> stdin, that's what i need
<stdin> sudo -u stdin cat /etc/shadow
<stdin> cat: /etc/shadow: Permission denied
<eagles0513875> and also do u know how i can get my open gl working with my ati gpu
<stdin> eagles0513875: you'd need to install xgl, and the ati binary drivers
<stamen> hi
<stamen> I have compiled now the kernel 2.6.20
<eagles0513875> i tried that and yet the mesa3d still says that its indirect
<stamen> but I don't know why my usb mouse don;t work
<edugonch> Hi, that's also my quiestion, I have problem with beryl and XGl in AMD 64
<stamen> does USB HID enables the usb mouse
<stamen> because I have desabled this option
<stdin> eagles0513875: you get dri with the ati driver, but xgl disables it
<Berto> is there a list of US repository mirrors?  I'm getting horrible speed from us.archive.ubuntu.com (35.5kb/s on fiber?  no way)
<eagles0513875> so i need to install the binary fglrx driver
<stdin> stamen: should, HID=Human Interface Device
<edugonch> Oh no, sorry, my problem is that I can't make XGL and Beryl work, My Ati drivers are ok
<stdin> stamen: and you need the module usbmouse
<stamen> stdin: yes I know the abriviation, but must it be enabled ?
<stdin> stamen: yeah, I think usbmouse needs it
<stamen> aaa, ok
<stamen> there is my mistake
<stamen> :)
<edugonch> :)
<stdin> stamen: just copy the config from /boot and use that to configure the kernel
<stamen> yes I will do this
<stamen> :)
<stamen> 10x bye
<stdin> stamen: what guide are you following?
<stamen> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<stdin> stamen: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<stdin> stamen: it tells you how to copy the config
<stamen> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> so far so good.  been running for a while with no lockups and no crashes :D
<dylan_> y hallo thar
<eagles0513875> stdin its still indirect
<eagles0513875> stdin may i pm
<stdin> eagles0513875: sure
<dylan_> I have a question about having Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu all on the same install
<stdin> ask away
<dylan_> I know when I installed Kubuntu on Ubuntu, there was some clutter in the menus, but I was wondering if Xubuntu adds much clutter
<theshadow> whats a good reccomendation for desktop widgets?
<stdin> not much I think, most of the apps in Xubuntu are the same as Ubuntu, so there won't be much more
<dylan_> and is there anything like this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31031
<dylan_> ?
<dylan_> for Xubuntu
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys, where do I get FrostWire ? I downloaded a package from the website but after install it didnt start!
<stdin> !frostwore | LaNCeloT_RW
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostwore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !frostwire | LaNCeloT_RW
<ubotu> LaNCeloT_RW: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<LaNCeloT_RW> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<LaNCeloT_RW> but i have java... what should I do ?
<flake> can I make the desklets auto start up?
<eagles0513875> stdin i just sent ya pm
<stdin> dylan_: not sure, ask in #xubuntu
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: make sure you do "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<dylan_> stdin: ok, thaks for the help
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin,  sudo update-alternatives --config-java
<LaNCeloT_RW> update-alternatives: unknown option `--config-java'
<dylan_> um, what's the equivalent of "update-manager" for Kubuntu?
<LaNCeloT_RW> I use Ubuntu
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: not "--config-java" "--config java" with a space
<LaNCeloT_RW> 6.10 ADM64
<stdin> dylan_: not at the moment, it's being worked in tho
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, great man! now it works
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: great :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, man, how do I enable java for using java with firefox
<LaNCeloT_RW> java plugin
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: which version of java did you install, 5?
<LaNCeloT_RW> yes
<Berto> stdin, yeah, using 32-bit firefox and 64-bit processor and flash is very painless... thanks for the recommendation!
<LaNCeloT_RW> 5
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: install "sun-java5-plugin" and restart firefox
<stdin> Berto: no problem :)
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I play FLV files with mplayer or kaffeine?
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, Package sun-java5-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LaNCeloT_RW> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<LaNCeloT_RW> is only available from another source
<LaNCeloT_RW> E: Package sun-java5-plugin has no installation candidate
<AxlRose> i think mplayer can play FLV by defauly
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: how did you install java?
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, I get an error
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: no, the jre
<rbrunhuber> !botsnack > me
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<AxlRose> hmm let me check mine
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, via apt-get
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, cannot remember the command I used
<dg10050> is it dangerous at all to run update-manager from Ubuntu?
<dg10050> Kubuntu*
<stdin> dg10050: not really, I do it
<dg10050> stdin: kthx
<AxlRose> Schuenemann: it works for me...what video output are u useing
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, actually I get that with any video format, appearently
<Schuenemann> I don't know
<Schuenemann> where do I check?
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  are u using the graphical mplayer or command line?
<Schuenemann> graphical
<Schuenemann> I opened a video and chose mplayer
<AxlRose> when mplayer has the default image showing...right click on it and click preferences
<Schuenemann> k
<Schuenemann> and then?
<AxlRose> make sure no video is playing
<AxlRose> click video
<boomsang> lu all
<Schuenemann> I can't play any videos :p
<boomsang> no french here ,
<boomsang> ,
<maelcum_> hi! what's the currently best command-line tool for dvd writing? still growisofs?
<AxlRose> haha
<Schuenemann> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<boomsang> !fr
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  I
<Schuenemann> boomsang, go to those channes
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  I'm using the gl video out
<Schuenemann> xgma is checked here
<Schuenemann> xmga
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  change it
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  to either GL or x11
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: what does "apt-cache policy sun-java5-jre" show?
<Schuenemann> now it's playing... but very slow
<Schuenemann> and I got an error message again
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  which one did u use?
<Schuenemann> gl
<Schuenemann> wait, let me copy the message
<AxlRose> try X11
<AxlRose> what kind of video card to u have
<Schuenemann> Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. Enable it at compilation
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin,
<LaNCeloT_RW> sun-java5-jre:
<LaNCeloT_RW>   Installed: 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1
<LaNCeloT_RW>   Candidate: 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1
<LaNCeloT_RW>   Version table:
<LaNCeloT_RW>  *** 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 0
<LaNCeloT_RW>         500 http://br.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages
<LaNCeloT_RW>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Schuenemann> seems the problem is the audio now?
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  to get rid of that go to the preference again and click on codecs
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  change Audio to FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
<Schuenemann> I don't think I have ffmpeg
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: and "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin" says it can't find the package?
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  either do I but it works :P
<Schuenemann> there is gl2 too, whatever that is
<Stalk3r> anyone know why K3b complains mp3 is an unsupported format when my system supports mp3?
<stdin> Stalk3r: you need libk3b2-mp3
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, yes
<LaNCeloT_RW> no release candidate
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  are u looking in the codec section
<Stalk3r> stdin: thanks
<Schuenemann> yes
<Schuenemann> no error message, but very slow this time
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  what kind of video card do u have
<Schuenemann> what do you have on the video codec?
<Schuenemann> a crappy 64 MB SiS
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  nothing
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  thats probably why gl is slow
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  switch it to x11
<Schuenemann> no... I used to play them good, with dapper
<Schuenemann> well, I don't know what that setting was
<Schuenemann> let me try
<Bi||aBong> who i can know if the 3d aceleration of my video card is enable?
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, remember that I use an AMD64 Ubuntu 6.10
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: ahh, that's the problem then :P
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: you can get it to work, but you have to get a 32bit firefox, the steps are here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, anything I can do? i have a earlier version of ubuntu  (6.06) working well with firefox and java.. but i canot remember what I did
<LaNCeloT_RW> i'll try it man
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, it's a bit slow... and I can't make the video larger
<Schuenemann> I used to be able to do that
<Bi||aBong> somebody can help me?
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  ya thats one of the problems with x11
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  do you have direct rendering working on your video card
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, this is the version of my installed firefox: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.8.1.2) Gecko/20060601 Firefox/2.0.0.2 (Ubuntu-edgy)
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, I don't know
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, this is the 32-bit version, right?
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  go to a console and fo a   glxinfo | grep direct
<Schuenemann> in mplayer it's not checked
<Bi||aBong> who i can enable direct rendering?
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: looks like the 64bit one, but I can't really tell from theat
<stdin> *that
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, because i had 64-bit firefox and the icon is different from these one i have now
<Daisuke_Ido> does firefox's bookmark manager always suck this bad?
<LaNCeloT_RW> but, anyway I' ll test
<Daisuke_Ido> move one bookmark to where i want it on the toolbar, and all of a sudden, a dozen other links are in completely different positions
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, I typed glxinfo and was logged out
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  you were totally logged out of KDE?
<Schuenemann> yes
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: if you installed it with apt, or adept, it's the 64bit one
<Schuenemann> I typed glxinfo only
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  i've never heard of that one
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm a retard.
<Schuenemann> :-/
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  u did it in konsole?
<Schuenemann> yes
<Bi||aBong> i need enable de direct rendering, how i can do this?
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  want to try it again haha
<Schuenemann> just  a sec
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, it  was already installed after ubuntu installation
<stdin> LaNCeloT_RW: ahh, then it's not the 32bit one, just follow the guide on the link i sent
<AxlRose> Bi||aBong:  it all depends on what kinda of video card you have
<LaNCeloT_RW> stdin, ok, i will follow that.. i have already downloaded firefox 32-bit
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  thatis fucked up
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, yeah, it really logs me off
<Schuenemann> =(
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  can u do glxgears?
<Schuenemann> yes
<Schuenemann> I see some things
<Schuenemann> spining
<LaNCeloT_RW> I Wish You Could - Martijn Ten Velden (Good Music) hehehe
<AxlRose> are they slow?
<Schuenemann> yes
<Bi||aBong> i have ati radeon 9200 SE
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  like jerky slow?
<LaNCeloT_RW> oh, glxgears here are slow too
<Schuenemann> lol... I don't know
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  well what I mean is are they stuttering
<Schuenemann> they seem rusty or something
<Schuenemann> stuttering?
<AxlRose> Schuenemann:  jumpy
<AxlRose> Schuenemann: not smoothly turning
<Schuenemann> no... I guess I can see they moving
<AxlRose> Bi||aBong:  follow this :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Schuenemann> sometimes they move the opposite direction
<AxlRose> Schuenemann: it would really help if glxinfo wouldn't log you out :S
<Schuenemann> I guess so
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys, glxgears here are slow too...
<LaNCeloT_RW> what should it be?
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW: just because it's slow doesn't mean anythings wrong
<nosrednaekim> LaNCeloT_RW: try "glxinfo"
<Schuenemann> that you log you off :p
<nosrednaekim> an see if you have direct rendering
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW: jerky...or stuttering is a differnt story
<ubuntu_> hrm.
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9695/
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, can u check my glxinfo, just to know if it is ok ?
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW: well you don't have direct rendering
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, how can i able this?
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW: and thats a  problem lol
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:  what kinda video card do u have
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, Gforce MX 440 - 64MB
<|Jason8||> Hey guys, I just installed kubuntu 6.06, and now grub gives me an error 15 when I try to boot.  Should I try to reinstall it?  Currently using the LiveCD
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:   have u installed the nvidia drivers?
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, yes, using apt-get
<AxlRose> post your xorg.conf so I can look at it
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, what is the command to install nvidia drivers, just to check the installation
<nosrednaekim> Jason: you can just reinstall grub
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: how would I go about doing that?
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: justto be sure, you can't even get to the grub menu?
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:   not sure...I'm an ATI user
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:  i think they are in apt though
<|Jason8||> Nope, can't get to the grub menu
<|Jason8||> It says "Grub 1.5 Loading" or something like that
<|Jason8||> then it says Error 15
<nosrednaekim> ok... what drive hda1, 2, 3, etc did you install linux on?
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:   post ur xorg.conf though so I can see that
<JernejL> where do i change environment paths in kubuntu?
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:
<AxlRose> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<AxlRose> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, weird... when I run mplayer from konsole it enables me to resize
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, i dont think i did it on this fresh installataion of Ubuntu
<LaNCeloT_RW> let me do it
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, it is installed
<AxlRose> Schuenemann: thats because it's using a differnt video out
<AxlRose> Schuenemann: i'm not sure what it uses as a defualt
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, XV seems ok
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: are you with me?
<|Jason8||> oh, missed that line.
<|Jason8||> sorry.
<corey> hoe do i install a tar.gz file???
<AxlRose> Schuenemann: I've had problems with XV on some things...but if it works for u great
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, x11/xv
<|Jason8||> It was on hdb1
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<LaNCeloT_RW> shit! java plugin is not working on firefox
<Schuenemann> corey, tar -xvf filename
<Schuenemann> corey, you can open it with ark
<Schuenemann> LaNCeloT_RW, what is the problem
<AxlRose> Schuenemann: does it play smoothly
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:   i'm still waiting on ur xorg.conf
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, appearently yes
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: I suppose hda is always the master ide drive?
<nosrednaekim> I'm not exactly sure
<|Jason8||> hda is the master drive, yes.
<nosrednaekim> ok... good
<AxlRose> Schuenemann: problem solved :D
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, i did what was on the page wiki ubuntu to install java plugin using AMD 64 Ubuntu Edgy
<LaNCeloT_RW> but it is not working
<Schuenemann> AxlRose, thanks man
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, i will paste it right now
<sorush21> hi how do I prevent the upgrade of some of my packages
<AxlRose> Schuenemann: no problem
<Schuenemann> LaNCeloT_RW, do you have java installed? JRE
<nosrednaekim> ok |Jason8||: do this command "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /mnt"
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9698/
<nosrednaekim> thats will mount your ubuntu drive
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, yes, I have JRE 1.5
<Schuenemann> LaNCeloT_RW, if you type "java -version" do you get 1.5 output?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, java version "1.5.0_08"
<LaNCeloT_RW> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_08-b03)
<LaNCeloT_RW> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.5.0_08-b03, mixed mode
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW: you need to go into ur xorg.conf and go to the section "Device"
<Schuenemann> LaNCeloT_RW, you just can't see applets?
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:  change nv to nvidia
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:  then reboot
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: I have to be under root.  How do I do that?
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, already changed, i'll restart later
<nosrednaekim> sorry, put a sudo before that command
<LaNCeloT_RW> AxlRose, thanks
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:  alright
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:  i'm out
<AxlRose> LaNCeloT_RW:  goodluck
<LaNCeloT_RW> thanks
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, yes, i need to use firefox java plugin
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: okay, did that.  no output.  Just makes a new line.
<LaNCeloT_RW> to access bank account (for example)
<nosrednaekim> ok... good
<Schuenemann> LaNCeloT_RW, check this: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?p=2457750
<Schuenemann> I had that problem once
<corey> how do i make firefox work with this??
<nosrednaekim> now do "sudo chroot /dev/hdb1"
<Schuenemann> about:plugins
<Schuenemann> plugin.expose_full_path
<Schuenemann> sorry, about:config
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, now the plugin is working
<LaNCeloT_RW> thanks man
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/hdb1: Not a directory
<Schuenemann> :D
<sorush20> what is the package for kubuntu glx called?
<nosrednaekim> sorry, i'm kinda tired... change /dev/hdb1 to /mnt
<|Jason8||> oh
<|Jason8||> so "sudo chroot /mnt"?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<|Jason8||> Okay.
<corey> Anyone know ???
<nosrednaekim> now do "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: Okay, i'm set.  logged in under root now.
<edward_> looking for some help
<edward_> anyone know if i386  will work on AMD64?
<nosrednaekim> edward_: you mean install a 32 bit OS on a 64 bit machine
<nosrednaekim> ?
<edward_> yes
<nosrednaekim> yeah... that will work
<edward_> will it work
<edward_> amd64 kubuntu doesn't have macromedia support
<nosrednaekim> edward_: yes it will
<nosrednaekim> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<edward_> will everything else work as well?
<guiden> you can also have a amd64 os and still use 32 bit program, you just have to have 32 libraries
<nosrednaekim> edward_: everthing will work exactly the same (somtimes better)
<edward_> sounds great
<nosrednaekim> edward_: to install macromedia flash  google "nspluginwrapper"
<Schuenemann> corey, what is your problem?
<guiden> edward, why do you want a 32 bit os when there is 64 bit versions?
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: did you do the command?
<nosrednaekim> 64 bit can be a pain...
<guiden> well a bit
<guiden> with flash
<guiden> but it's only that
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: just did
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<Schuenemann> adobe sucks
<nosrednaekim> try and reboot now |Jason8||
<|Jason8||> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: NM, don't reboot yet
<|Jason8||> yeah, it didn't connect to the server.
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: did you try "su" within that terminal?
<|Jason8||> su?  no
<edward_> I like 64 bit but in Kubuntu there seems to be lack of support at this time
<guiden> oh
<guiden> but
<guiden> I'm using it
<guiden> :)
<nosrednaekim> what did you do to login as root in the chroot?
<edward_> need java and macromedia support
<comosicus> what shoud i do to be invited on a channel
<edward_> really like kubuntu and much better than windows
<Schuenemann> comosicus, someone has to invite you
<nosrednaekim> edward_: proabbaly better to go 32 bit then
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: that one command, "sudo chroot <stuff>" put me under root
<comosicus> how do i find that someoane?
<nosrednaekim> oh...ok
<Schuenemann> I don't think there is a command to see who is in a channel
<nosrednaekim> so you didn't enter any commands into that terminal until my grub installer one?
<Schuenemann> you could try the network help channel
<guiden> it's a waste of potentional power...
<bigpig> sorry to interrupt, guys, but my 6.10 system initiated a 7.04 upgrade this morning... should I be suspicious or greatful?
<comosicus> thank's
<nosrednaekim> bigpig: is it all working?
<bigpig> it's not complete, yet.
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: I'm using the same terminal I started when you first told me to run the commands.
<nosrednaekim> ok
<bigpig> nosrednaekim: let it run, or kill the upgrade and wait?
<bigpig> nosrednaekim: this is my primary desktop.
<nosrednaekim> bigpig: you might want to cancel
<nosrednaekim> whether or not it will work is really wuite arbitrary
<nosrednaekim> I'd personally kill it
<bigpig> nosrednaekim: okay. should it have autoinitiated? (I did not initiate it. I was prompted)
<maniek1990> #ubuntu.pl
<nosrednaekim> bigpig: yes... it can do that
<nosrednaekim> just cancell it...
<maniek1990> Where I' m ??
<maniek1990> what is??
<bigpig> it seems odd to me that it would have initated on a standard installation.
<bigpig> looks like my source.list has been updated to all feisty repositories.
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: could you exit and redo the chroot step?
<nosrednaekim> big pig: uhh oh... too late
<|Jason8||> sure.
<nosrednaekim> I'm sorry
<fdoving> bigpig: is it finished downloading yet?
<bigpig> nosrednaekim: did you do that? ;)
<nosrednaekim> big pig,... better continue with the upgrade then...
<nosrednaekim> bigpig: nah...
<bigpig> fdoving: no. it was ~half way through the downloads.
<fdoving> bigpig: ok, then you can still kill it.
<nosrednaekim> I was saying sorry to jason
<bigpig> nosrednaekim: you just seemed like a good victim to blame. (grins!)
<fdoving> bigpig: cancel it and change all instances of 'feisty' back to 'edgy' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<LaNCeloT_RW> brb guys!
<dawn> why would I be getting this?? sh: Can't open NVIDIA-linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<bigpig> fdoving: okay. thanks.
<bigpig> any ideas why it initiated this morning?
<dawn> i logout of session and stop kdm
<fdoving> bigpig: then run 'sudo aptitude update' in a terminal to get the right package-index.
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: this is what I get when I use "sudo chroot /mnt" like you said
<|Jason8||> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<|Jason8||> root@ubuntu:/#
<fdoving> bigpig: no, i have a hard time beliving it started by itself. you had to accept it somehow.
<edward_> why doesnt there  come support for macromedia with AMD64 like with i386?
<bigpig> fdoving: I accepted it, but it doesn't make sense that it was even offered this early in the release cycle.
<fdoving> bigpig: true. i'll ask around.
<edward_> have one system that it works beautiful on i386 and my new amd64 needs plugins
<nosrednaekim> Jason ok.. thats fine
<|Jason8||> okay.
<bigpig> fdoving: okay. shoot me an email at havoc@harrisdev.com if you need any diagnostic or ferensic info from me.
<nosrednaekim> then run " grub-install /dev/hda"
<edward_> how can I update from 6.06 LTS to 6.10 in Kubuntu?
<fdoving> bigpig: do you have edgy-proposed repositories enabled?
<fdoving> !upgrade | edward_
<ubotu> edward_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<bigpig> thanks for entertaining my questions. I appreciate the work you folks do to give me such a fantastic system!
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: I get the same error.  sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<bigpig> fdoving: well, feisty-proposed is currently enabled, so I assume that edgy-proposed was before it got updated.
<nosrednaekim> did you do sudo?
<nosrednaekim> don't use sudo on that command
<|Jason8||> okay.
<fdoving> bigpig: that might explain alot.
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.   Do I have to mount hda?
<|Jason8||> and wouldn't it be hda1?
<bigpig> fdoving: other than automatic upgrades, what's in X-proposed?
<fdoving> bigpig: -proposed contains packages that are proposed for -updates, they are in -proposed to be tested. that's why you got the new adept with the fancy upgrade tool.
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: thats odd...
<LaNCeloT_RW> omg! neither flash or java plugin works with firefox
<bigpig> fdoving: okay...  thanks.
<fdoving> bigpig: every package has to sit in -proposed for a certain amount of time (or till enought developers have confirmed it to be ok), before making it into -updates. adept needs to make it into -updates in time for the next release which happens in ~1 month.
<LaNCeloT_RW> i tried to access my bank account and the java loads.. but when i typed the pass it says: "Password Empty"
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: should I mount that drive and try to install grub onto it as "/media/hda"?
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: I forgot to mention, that drive is NTFS
<Schuenemann> LaNCeloT_RW, do you see applets from other pages?
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, can u tell me a page to test it?
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: you should not need to mount the drive
<|Jason8||> hrm.
<Schuenemann> let me see
<nosrednaekim> if you have an hdb, you would need an hda I would think. yet its saying hda isn't a device...
<|Jason8||> There's a hda in there!
<|Jason8||> I can see it in /dev/
<nosrednaekim> hmm... very odd...
<nosrednaekim> VERY odd...
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, flash is not working out too
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: hda is the master on the first ide channel. you don't have to connect anything to it.
<nosrednaekim> fdoving:  I know
<Schuenemann> LaNCeloT_RW, nowhere?
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: I just looked, there is no /dev/ directory..  There is a /media/ directory, and it's in there
<nosrednaekim> there is /dev/?
<bigpig> thanks, all!
<LaNCeloT_RW> Schuenemann, neither flash or java works ok
<fdoving> |Jason8||: can i ask what is the initial problem?
<LaNCeloT_RW> using firefox
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: I think you had better reinstall
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: error 15 on grub boot
<|Jason8||> Okay, I can handle a reinstallation
<edward_> can anyone tell me an easy way to get macromedia support for amd64 in kubuntu
<fdoving> |Jason8||: hang on a few minutes, i'll just find out what grub error 15 is.
<nosrednaekim> edward_: google "nspluginwrapper"
<|Jason8||> fdoving: I looked it up, it's a missing kernel or something
<edward_> i did google it and comes in rpm format
<nosrednaekim> |your installation is meesed up if you don't have a /dev
<fdoving> |Jason8||: just read that. ok. do you have more than one entry in your grub menu?
<nosrednaekim> !find nspluginwrapper
<slow-motion> hallo
<ubotu> Package/file nspluginwrapper does not exist in edgy
<|Jason8||> fdoving, I just formatted and installed kubuntu on my second hard drive, originally had Ubuntu on that drive.
<|Jason8||> It had Windows XP and Ubuntu as the entries on the GRUB boot menu
<fdoving> |Jason8||: so when you boot you get a list of ubuntu kernels, or just 'Windows XP' and 'Ubuntu' ?
<|Jason8||> fdoving right now I don't get a list, I just get the error.  but before I formatted, I got a list with Windows XP, and three or four Ubuntu options.
<fdoving> |Jason8||: ok, you can hit 'esc' to get the list, can't you?
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: can you boot windows?
<|Jason8||> Nope, can't boot windows and I don't think esc works
<nosrednaekim> heis grub and his whole insatll is messed up, fdoving
<|Jason8||> It says "GRUB 1.5 Loading..." then instantly it says "Error 15"
<fdoving> |Jason8||: are you chrooted into the linux root partition now?
<|Jason8||> and just starts that.
<|Jason8||> fdoving, yes.
<fdoving> |Jason8||: do 'mount -t proc none /proc'
<sbalzano> HI ALL HELP ME FOR AMULE
<fdoving> |Jason8||: then 'update-grub'
<fdoving> !p2p | sbalzano
<ubotu> sbalzano: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<|Jason8||> Cool.
<fdoving> |Jason8||: does it fail somehow?
<|Jason8||> menu.lst was missing or something like that
<|Jason8||> just made one
<|Jason8||> and now it's done, finished.  No errors.
<fdoving> |Jason8||: ok. verify that the info in /boot/grub/menu.lst looks ok.
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: I didnt know there was that command
<fdoving> |Jason8||: with emphasis on the root partition.
<|Jason8||> how do I view it?
<fdoving> nosrednaekim: it's a handy command to re-generate menu.lst from the available kernels.
<|Jason8||> I cd'd to the directory
<nosrednaekim> yeah... thats cool
<fdoving> |Jason8||: less /boot/grub/menu.lst
<timster> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sbalzano> WHERE CAN I FOUND AMULE SERVER LIST
<nosrednaekim> !shouting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shouting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> sbalzano: not here. please don't use uppercase for everything. we can read lowercase too.
<nosrednaekim> sbalzano: please do not shout
<sbalzano> ok excuse me
<|Jason8||> fdoving: looks good, thanks for the help :)
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim: thanks for the help :)
<fdoving> |Jason8||: let's see if it works first :)
<|Jason8||> okay
<|Jason8||> be right back
<|Jason8||> rebooting
<dell190> how can i install Firefox.. with the tar.gz package??
<fdoving> dell190: no, you want to use the packages.
<fdoving> dell190: find Adept Manager in the menus, search for and install firefox.
<dell190> ok
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=assboob@davenport8p210.dial.brightok.net]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<midtiby> I'm trying to get Beryl to work on my laptop (Dell D420) which is running kubuntu
<dell190> is it at all possible to install with the tar.gz file... it would take forever to download on dial up
<midtiby> but when I try to start beryl or beryl-manager kde crashes and I get back to the login screen
<rambo> hello
<fdoving> dell190: it is, but i strongly advise you to use the package.
<fdoving> !beryl | midtiby
<ubotu> midtiby: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rambo> i have an mx510 mouse and i can't get to work "back" and "forward" buttons"
<midtiby> ubotu thx
<dell190> whats the difference ??... im new to linux lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> dell190: the package is prepared and optimized for ubuntu systems and you automatically get the security updates like all other packages. it also makes uninstalling much easier if that should ever be neccesary.
<dell190> hmmm... i'll just stick to opera...since i already have it installed
<Bi||aBong> why when i write url the navigator it takes much in opening?
<nosrednaekim> !konqueror ipv4
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<nosrednaekim> !konquerorfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konquerorfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dell190> one more question;.....  anyone know where i can get a driver for my Conexant modem that can use the full ability and not just 14.4kbps
<nosrednaekim> Bi||aBong: there is a problem with ipv6 and konquror
<guiden> are all servers connected in freenode? I mean, if you have a network several irc servers around the globe, will I acces every channel that is in every server?
<guiden> i can't type..
<Bi||aBong> but i install firefox and the problem continue
<fdoving> guiden: if you connect to servers connected to freenode, sure you will access the freenode channels.
<guiden> aha ok, so everyone is connected to a main server?
<guiden> I mean every server
<fdoving> guiden: everyone connects to servers, then the servers connect to each other.
<william_> Hi all
<william_> PLEASE could someone help and explain to me how to create a new partition on a new serial ATA HD and formate it (ext3) and mount it that everyone using this computer is able to store data on it.
<guiden> ok cool
<william_> the partition part and the formating wasn't the problem but I just can't get write access for ordanry user
<Lrrr> hello, the Kubuntu Dist-upgrade tool refuses to run here: "can't find DistUpgradeViewKDE"
<embrik> help me to install the latest java someone..
<fdoving> !java | embrik
<ubotu> embrik: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Cobra_Bubbles> Yay!
<Bi||aBong> i need help, when i type url in the firefox it takes much in opening and with konqueror is the same problem?
<temba> testing
<tanubis> anyone know how I would start setting up a webcam with Kubuntu?
<fdoving> !ipv6 | bi||abong
<ubotu> bi||abong: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<qbe> !webcam | embrik
<ubotu> embrik: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<william_> could someone help and explain to me how to mount a new serial ATA HD that everyone using this computer is able to store data on it.
<dell190> anyone know a good place for Linux modem drivers ?????
<fdoving> !modem | dell190
<ubotu> dell190: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<fdoving> :)
<fdoving> ubotu knows it all.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows it all. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> yeah, right.
<c0nv1ct> william_: use the mount command
<fdoving> william_: you got it formatted as ext3, and mounted, right? - the problem is to allow users to use it?
<dell190> fdoving:   thankx for the help
<william_> fdoving: right I've tried at least 100 different mount optins but it just doesent work
<guiden> people are saying they can't understand me when I use swedish letters
<guiden> does this get's wierd
<william_> not even me with primary group root can write on it
<guiden> 
<guiden> ?
<spitwise> looks fine for me
<fdoving> william_: that's because you want to have a look at the commands 'chown' and 'chmod'.
<spitwise> a with 2 dots and a with halo
<Cobra_Bubbles> Hrm... I hope the ndiswrapper method works...
<fdoving> william_: ouch.. root can't write to it?
<qbe> guiden: i can read that letters
<guiden> is this an "A" with two dots on top of it, 
<spitwise> ja
<guiden> 
<guiden> ok
<fdoving> guiden: yes, you use the wrong charset, you use some type of iso, change to utf8.
<qbe> it's about utf-8 setup, i guess
<william_> fdoving: yes as root I cam write on it
<guiden> where do I change it?
<fdoving> william_: then make a directory. as root. chown to your user, and write as your user.
<Cobra_Bubbles> How do I shot web?
<fdoving> guiden: in the identities settings. look for 'encoding'
<william_> fdoving: sorry for asking that stupid question but how - I really have problems when it comes to userrights
<fdoving> guiden: it's under the advanced tab.
<william_> fdoving: I'm working with linux since las week wednesday
<fdoving> william_: ok, in a terminal first go to the new disk. 'cd /where/you/mounted/it'
<william_> fdoving: nvidia card is running sound is ok now and as soon as the hd is accessible WINDOOF is historie
<embrik> fdoving: thanks, what about java framework. I need it to get video and audio working in oo
<fdoving> william_: ok, tell me when you've navigated to the directory you munted the disk to.
<fdoving> !java | embrik
<ubotu> embrik: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<fdoving> embrik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java got info on the SDK too.
<william_> fdoving: done
<fdoving> william_: 'sudo mkdir william' to make a directory named william.
<Cobra_Bubbles> Growl
<Cobra_Bubbles> okies
<guiden> how about now. an "A" with two dots on top of it?  
<qbe> yup
<william_> fdoving: ok done I've created files as sudo
<guiden> ok good
<Cobra_Bubbles> I'm on a LIVE CD and needing to access my hard drive to save some files
<Cobra_Bubbles> Not good
<fdoving> william_: then you want to change the ownership to william. 'sudo chown william.william william'
<lovloss> I need to install kubuntu on a new computer with a SATA drive, do i need a different edition?
<fdoving> william_: that command changes the ownership to william(user).william(group) on william(folder)
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: no
<fdoving> william_: now your user william can save files to that directory.
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: Well it doesnt seem to recognize the existance of it
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: kubuntu edgy installed on my system using only SATA drives just fine
<william_> fdoving: ok so far so good - done
<tanubis> anyone know how I'd go about installing a nexxtech USB VGA webcam?
<william_> fdoving: how can i check wether it worked?
<qbe> tanubis
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: i guess its possible your controller isnt supported, have you searched the forums?
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: my controller?
<qbe> tanubis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: the SATA controller
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: wassat
<fdoving> william_: try to save something to that disk as your user? a textfile or something.
<duane_> tan have u plugged it in
<fdoving> william_: open konqueror and copy something.
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: i dont even know wher eto find it in my bios :<
<william_> fdoving: great it worked
<william_> fdoving: and now to the mounting part
<fdoving> william_: it is mounted, isn't it?
<william_> fdoving: not so far
<fdoving> william_: it must be, because unless it is, all this has been done on your first disk.
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: is your motherboard fairly new?
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: yes, it has dual channel memory
<fdoving> william_: brb. kid -> bed.
<william_> fdoving: stupid me
<austrojedi> how can i watch quicktime-ads in firefox? (i.e. the get-a-mac-ads on www.apple.com)
<william_> fdoving: give me a min sorry :-))
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: mine is over a year old and uses dual channel, but still it is known that some new SATA chipsets arent supported in the Dapper/Edgy kernels
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: you could try installing Feisty, but its in testing still
<lovloss> seriously!?
<rambo> hey
<lovloss> i know... i intend to get it in april
<rambo> why doesn't "alsaconf" work?
<embrik> fdoving: thanks again. Last question from me tonigh ( I think) what do I write to install mplayerplug-in for firefox 1.5
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: Though its suspicious to me that i cant find it in the bios
<rambo> it worked in suse, now in kubuntu doesn't
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: it should be in there, what motherboard do you have?
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: its not with me, let me look it up
<embrik> embrik: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: here is some technical info for SATA in linux, it may help http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<duane_> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer didnt work
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: almost there... tigerdirect is being slow
<c0nv1ct> i guess i got lucky with my SATA chipset, i didnt have any problems
<william_> fdoving: fantastic it worked
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: yeesh im comcast too
<william_> fdoving: it's going to be a long nioght but by noon windoof is history
<AxlRose> I feel like an idiot asking this....but how do you get a recycle bin on the desktop instead of the tray
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: Mach Speed MSNV-939 Socket 939 Motherboard
<william_> fdoving: Thank you ver much for your help
<lovloss> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?Sku=M450-2402
<lovloss> 'twas bittorent which slowed the internets
<AxlRose> anyone know how to get a recycle bin on the desktop instead of the tray
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: did you see the mobo? any ideas?
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: i'm reading the info on it, but i dont see that chipset in the list of SATA info
<jose__> alguien que me pase el enlace espaol
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: it says its the nForce 4 NF4-A9 A chipset, i dont see it on that SATA page :\
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: I dont know about chipset, it just has slots for SATA drives
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: See them down at the righthand corner?
<embrik> need help to install flashplayer too
<jose__> me too
<embrik> hm.. earlier I just installed it from within fireox when asked. Didn't work now
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: yeah, its not in the list of supported chipsets :(
<embrik> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: Oh great....
<voidmage> Anyone know how I can have knetworkmanager run a certain script upon connecting to a specific network?
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: well can i install on an IDE drive thenm
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: it looks like a SATA 1.5 chipset, and the only nForce 4 chipsets i see are for SATA 2
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: or SATA 3 i mean
<rein> hello
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: any suggestions?
<embrik> exit
<rein> i just formatted my harddrive and im on live CD
<rein> what's the size of a swap?
<lovloss> rein : 1.5 x your memory
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: contacting MSP for support might be your only hope
<rambo> how can i tell alsamixer that i have also analog rear right and left? it has the correct card
<rein> lovloss: ok
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: alrighjt, thank you
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: either that or replacing the motherboard, lol
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: i just bought it
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: it appears to be a limitation in the kernel, so its not kubuntu related, its linux related
<fdoving> AxlRose: do you have a ~/Desktop/trash.desktop file?
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: Will feisty's kernel handle it you think?
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: its possible, it uses a much newer kernel, its worth a try
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: Ok.
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: i run feisty on my laptop, and its stable so far, being a testing release
<AxlRose> fdoving: no
<TheStef> Installed Feisty today, runs out of the box
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: So ive heard. i wish it would come out soon, im eager to use it
<duane_> thanks for the info in regards to the browsers ubotu
<rambo> d0h, it says here analog front, rear and side
<TheStef> The MP3, divx even works
<c0nv1ct> TheStef: does it support any newer SATA1.5 chipsets?
<rambo> :/
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: but if you run a test version dont you have to completely reinstall later?
<c0nv1ct> lovloss: not necessarily, you can always make your /home a separate partition and make reinstalling really easy
<fdoving> AxlRose: you can follow http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/24/how-to-add-the-trash-can-to-your-kubuntu-desktop/
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: I have a 250 gig external hd anyway
<AxlRose> fdoving: thank you
<teufel> i need some help
<lovloss> c0nv1ct: i need to check and make sure the install disk wasnt the problem. It wouldnt load up the gui to begin with
<teufel> is there anybody here who knows their way around kubuntu enough to help me mount a drive so that i can edit my mbr or copy files from that drive
<jose__> alguien que me pase ppor favor un enlace del chat en espaol
<lovloss> isnt mbr on its own secret partition?
<teufel> is it
<teufel> i dont know that much about it
<lovloss> i think so
<teufel> but i know it isnt working
<lovloss> im not sure beyond that
<morvok> mbr is written on the first little bit of hda1
<teufel> xp-master hd0     kubuntu-slave hd1
<teufel> yeah xp hda1
<teufel> how to manually change or delete the part the grub messed up
<joha> Hi, I wondered if I can use an ADBLOCK plus like extension in konqueror. Has anybody an idea if theres a way?
<teufel> xp disc repair is not working
<morvok> teufel: hold on a sec
<teufel> ok
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<c0nv1ct> joha: there is an adblock type thing already in konqueror
<c0nv1ct> joha: in konqueror, go to Settings - Configure Konqueror
<jose__> grub error
<rein> need help in qtparted. I created ext3 but how do i label it as /boot ???
<c0nv1ct> rein: you have to mount it there
<rein> ok
<joha> c0nv1ct: hehe thanks ;)
<rein> guess i have to restart thanks btw
<jose__> somebody that speaks Spanish
<c0nv1ct> joha: np, i didnt know it was there either untill i was messn around in the settings :P
<fdoving> !es | jose__
<ubotu> jose__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<guiden> do you see an a with two dots over it?  
<austrojedi> guiden: yes
<aj_> is the alpha still really buggy?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> is Feisty Fawn as fast-moving a target as Debian SID?
<coreymon77> victory!!!
<coreymon77> after lots of searching
<coreymon77> and countless errors
<coreymon77> and almost screwing up my cd drive so much that i couldnt even use it anymore
<coreymon77> i have finally found a way to get it to read dvd+r media
<silveira> Hi people
<coreymon77> is kubuntu too!
<teufel> i need some help with a boot and mounting issue
<teufel> anyone care to help me with that
<coreymon77> teufel: whats the matter?
<teufel> im new to kubuntu and i dont know how to mount my master harddrive which has xp loaded on it
<voidmage> teufel: It might be already mounted
<voidmage> teufel: check in /media
<coreymon77> teufel: ntfs
<coreymon77> ?
<teufel> i tried to reinstall windows after i had installed kubuntu before i knew it would mess things up
<teufel> yea
<teufel> its not there
<voidmage> hmm
<coreymon77> teufel: dont bother
<coreymon77> teufel: ntfs is too much of a pain
<voidmage> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<voidmage> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<coreymon77> teufel: my suggestion
<teufel> ntfs
<voidmage> If you're interested, look at those links
<voidmage> But again, your cal
<voidmage> l
<coreymon77> teufel: how many hard drives do you have?
<teufel> 2 internal 1 external
<teufel> xp-master kubuntu-slave
<teufel> yeah ill check those links out
<coreymon77> teufel: my suggestion is to cut off a bit of space from one of the hard drives, format that space as fat32 and use it as a shared storage drive
<fairman_> Hi, i need help with KMail. When i am writing messages it break lines in 78 columns, when i unset the "break lines after ..." KMail will never break ... i need to break lines when i reach end of window
<coreymon77> teufel: and anything you want to share between the 2 oses would be put there
<teufel> well my master is 200 gig and my slave is only 20
<coreymon77> teufel: because ntfs in linux is in myopinion too much of a pain and too dangerous to the data on the ntfs drive
<coreymon77> teufel: well then partition a few gigs off of the 200 drive
<teufel> what i need to do is find a way to fix the boot record of the master
<teufel> is there anyway to do that
<teufel> i have tried fixmbr bootcfg and fixboot on the xp cd
<coreymon77> teufel: oh, you mean you reinstalled windows and now you cant boot into linux right?
<teufel> im in kubuntu
<coreymon77> teufel: so whats the matter?
<teufel> but i cannot reinstall windows
<nagyv> hello! I wanted to try out Gnome, but now would like to delete the packages installed with it. I have a list of the installed packages (~300), how can I easily remove them?
<coreymon77> teufel: why would you want to? :P
<teufel> gams
<teufel> games
<coreymon77> i guess
<teufel> reason cubase
<coreymon77> and what do you mean you cant reinstall
<teufel> just stuff i use windows for
<coreymon77> just put the install cd in and reinstall
<coreymon77> but after reinstall, you will have to do some stuff before bneing able to access kubuntu again
<teufel> i can delete the windows folder for a new install but after it copies the files and reboots it hangs
<Sanne> nagyv: there might be a way to automate it with a script, but what I would do is, look for the libs and remove those, because lots of apps will get removed with them because they depend on them.
<teufel> yeah this is a fresh load of kubuntu i can reinstall noprob
<kristian> Could somebody help me out a bit with a bootloader/formatting problem?
<coreymon77> teufel: well this is the wrong cahnnel to be asking about that, windoze problems are for the ##windows channel
<coreymon77> kristian: what??
<teufel> well i am in kubuntu
<nagyv> Sanne: I tried it, but I use a couple of gtk based apps, and do not want to remove those.
<teufel> and i cant find my harddrives
<kristian> It's my brother - he gets a grub error 21...
<coreymon77> !ask | kristian
<ubotu> kristian: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kristian> ok :)
<SSJ_GZ> nagyv: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<teufel> it mounts my external on the desktop
<voidmage> coreymon77: can i ask you if i can ask a question?
<voidmage> ;P
<coreymon77> voidmage: whats the matter
<teufel> but i cannot find my d:\ in kubuntu
<kristian> The solutions I've found online all use a liveCD as rescue cd, but he hasn't got one...
<voidmage> teufel: i'd also check in /etc/fstab
<coreymon77> kristian: download one
<coreymon77> kristian: download and burn one
<voidmage> teufel: see if there's an entry there
<Gh0st75> still can't get my ipod working, took it work and got it formatted to vfat instead of hfs+ by loading itunes on a workstation with XP, still can't use it to play songs tho
<kristian> Eh... that wouldn't solve anything... we live some 250km apart...
<teufel> ok hold up
<Gh0st75> looks like songs were loaded with gtkpod, but i can't find anything from the ipod menu
<Sanne> nagyv: outch! Ok, then you either need to make a command like: apt-get remove package_1 packge_2 ... package_n, or look into bash scripting a bit how to pull those package names out of your list and do it automatically.
<kristian> He has a rather slow connection, so downloading one would take im some 7-8 hours - is there any alternative to this?
<teufel> just open a terminal and type in /ect/fstab
<coreymon77> kristian: you can order one for free
<coreymon77> kristian: but that will take a few weeks
<teufel> is that what your saying hahaha im new to kubuntu
<nagyv> Sanne: did you checked what SSJ_GZ sent? very, khmm, impressive :)
<kristian> Yes, I know
<TheGateKeeper> teufel, cat /etc/fstab
<teufel> thanks
<Sanne> nagyv: oh, nice, all done for you :). But beware of removing the libs you need.
<coreymon77> kristian: i dont know
<coreymon77> kristian: seems to me that you need a livecd
<kristian> Hm... I'll tell him that then...
<teufel> i dont see it
<coreymon77> kristian: sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do
<kristian> OK - thanks for your time guys!
<Sanne> nagyv: in any case, you can sikulate the remove command so you can check nothing gets removed that you want to keep.
<xbesnard> Hello. Need for help. I bought a DVD card LEADTEK DTV2000H to run under KUBUNTU 6.0.6.1. With Modeprob, all the modules look to be present. But the card is not recognized. Question: is it necessary to rebuild the kernel 2-6-15-26.386? Thanks.
<Sanne> nagyv: simulate, even
<teufel> there well yeah its hdb1
<voidmage> xbesnard: Is it possible for you to upgrade to edgy?
<Sanne> nagyv: you di it like: apt-get -s remove...
<voidmage> xbesnard: perhaps the new kernel would support it better?
<nagyv> Sanne: thx
<Sanne> nagyv: you're welcome
<xbesnard> With an upgrade to Edgy, my dialup modem will be no more supported by the open source conexant driver with 2-6-17 kernel. It tried.
<voidmage> xbesnard: know anything about your modem in 2.6.20?
<voidmage> xbesnard: because if it would work in there i might recommend trying feisty
<teufel> can somebody pm me to help with kubuntu
<xbesnard> Feisty, why not but later.
<voidmage> xbesnard: if anything you can find about 2.6.20 points to all your hardware working correctly i'd probably try feisty, it goes into beta next week
<tuna_> hello
<TheGateKeeper> teufel, you are better off staying in the main channel, that way other people can chip into helping
<tuna_> I was just using the apt-get command to install Overkill, and suddenly, it told me this:
<tuna_> http://rafb.net/p/wrAPNj64.html
<tuna_> i guess it wants to uninstall gnome
<nagyv> could someone give me a script that puts in a line break at every space (actually changes the space to a line break)? I can not find out how to put a regular expression \n in the replace.
<tuna_> you see, I run Xfce, Gnome, and KDE on this comp
<userund> tuna_, did you uninstall ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<tuna_> no
<mcscruff> i need to compile something for a diff arch and need to use a diff gcc, how do i set that as my path for make?
<teufel> i am new
<teufel> i cant view my harddrive with kubuntu loaded on it
<teufel> its nowhere to be found
<nagyv> teufel: did you tried konqueror?
<teufel> yeah
<voidmage> teufel: can you paste the output of 'mount' to a pastebin?
<maurice> bjr
<teufel> just finds the floppy
<tuna_> userund  no, i didn't uninstall anything :/
<teufel> and cdrom
<nagyv> teufel: what you mean harddrive? an external usb stick, pendrive or a CD?
<nagyv> teufel: and what would you like to find?
<teufel> it finds my external when i turn it on
<userund> tuna_, well, I don't know what's wrong, but it isn't forcing you to remove them right now so you should be fine to install that program
<voidmage> nagyv: his windows drives weren't detected and mounted by the installer
<teufel> kubuntu is loaded on d:\ or hdb1 how do i explore it with konqeror
<voidmage> teufel: first i'd check in /media/hdb1
<voidmage> see if anything comes up there
<teufel> not there
<voidmage> alright
<fernando> exist any equivalent to movie maker for linux???
<voidmage> teufel: add this line to your /etc/fstab
<tuna_> userund but can i stop it from saying that? because it's kind of annoying...
<tuna_> i don't wanna see it every time I use apt-get
<voidmage> teufel: actually i'm not sure what to add
<joha> i am sorry to bother you if this question. What name has the KDE-tool with which you can sort your Desktop Windows. You type on your Keyboard and every Desk is shown ?
<teufel> haha i hear ya
<tuna_> and if i use adept, then won't it automatically uninstall all those packages?
<nagyv> voidmage: he can use also the gui with the system preferences, I think
<teufel> what
<voidmage> nagyv: i'll see if i can find anything there
<fernando> movie maker for linux????
<nagyv> voidmage: under the Special page, Disk&Partitions. I have never used them, but it would be logical.
<voidmage> nagyv: i've never used that either
<voidmage> nagyv: but it isn't looking right
<Sanne> fernando: please keep in mind that not everybody knows what movie maker does.
<userund> tuna_, no, it shouldn't, but I don't know how to fix it.
<tuna_> oh.
<tuna_> you think it'll go away with time?
<voidmage> fernando: tried kino?
<Naverone> hey?
<Naverone> hello?
<CrypTom> hi, I've just installed edgy on my laptop, started digikam, added my canon 300D with the "add camera" dialog, but I get a "Failed to connect to the camera. [...] " when I try to connect to the camera.
<CrypTom>  is there anything that needs to be done before being able to access the digital camera? (user, groups, permissions?)
<rein> hi, i can't reformat my drive i recieve mkfs problem?
<Naverone> right, is there anyone here who knows this stuff, cos im stuck too...
<fernando> Sanne: movie maker let you create videos, form you videocamera...
<tuna_> userund are you there?
<fernando> Sanne: using fireware connections..
<userund> tuna_, no, it probably won't go away in time.  look on the forums for similar problems.
<fernando> Sanne: is a default program on windows...
<tuna_> userund ok, thank you
<Sanne> fernando: thanks for clarification :). Personally I don't know which program would do that, but voidmage suggested the program kino.
<TheGateKeeper> rein, have you tried something like the gparted live cd
<Naverone> i cant get acces to my windows side from kubuntu, im a noob. please help?
<TheGateKeeper> !ntfs
<rein> no, i am using the kubuntu live cd
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Naverone> thanks
<Naverone> ill take a look now
<Sanne> CrypTom: I just found this link yesterday for my husband, might help you also: http://www.teaser.fr/~hfiguiere/linux/digicam.html
<rein> ok i'll be back later
<CrypTom> Sanne: thanks, I'll have a look
<TheGateKeeper> dapper repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<Sanne> CrypTom: you're welcome
<crimsun> nice, a pharmacy computer
<space_ninja> Why hasn't kubunut inlncluded any direct connect client?
<space_ninja> included
<tere454> Hi, i am asking my question from before again. Maybe someone has an idea how the program is named which displays all open windows in kde on your desk and you can simply click on these pictures to get the program up and use it ?
<space_ninja> tere454, do you mean a program in the menu?
<duane> hello
<tere454> yes in the taskbar. and there is a keyboard shortcut too
<tere454> space_ninja: you tap a keay and everything is sorted and shown like " playing cards"
<space_ninja> klick on the left mouse button on the panel, click unlock, then click again on the menu, and click on add applet to panel
<space_ninja> then
<space_ninja> then add windows list button
<space_ninja> right
<space_ninja> I mean right button
<space_ninja> then when you are finished, you can lock the panel again
<fernando> someone has problem with the volume keys of the keyboard??? kubuntu 6.10
<space_ninja> oh I forgot
<space_ninja> or maybe not
<space_ninja> tera454, was it that program you where seeking?
<thomax> tere454: shortkey = alt + tab
<tere454> space_ninja: ;) no  the program i meant had to be installed besides the standard kde installation
<tere454> space_ninja: it was an "open-programs-organizer" . sadly i do not remember its name
<tere454> started with k... :)
<space_ninja> hehe ok :)
<space_ninja> I don't know then
<space_ninja> they always do :D
<thomax> tere454: check kde-apps.org
<tere454> i am checking since half an hour. i will find this damn little program and report back ;)
<fernando> someone here with kubuntu 6.10???
<crimsun> win 28
<crimsun> err
<intelikey> educate me.  for a non-networking box  why would i want ssh-agent to run ?
<duane> I was wondering if there is any way to have the Kubuntu system boot up and automaticly load the Wireless assistant software as well as were do I need to put the modprobe ndiswrapper command to load on startup
<intelikey> nobody ?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey... could you repeat your problem?
<duane> intelkey are u going to have that on the network
<intelikey> duane the box won't do or allow any "remote" logins
<coreymon77> duane: for one thing, you are certain you need to use ndis?
<intelikey> so is ssh-agent useful locally ?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: please repeat your problem for me?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim educate me.  for a non-networking box  why would i want ssh-agent to run ?
<duane> yea i need to turn on the caard after the PC boots
<intelikey> if you want to call it a problem nosrednaekim
<coreymon77> duane: what is the card?
<duane> linksys somthing
<coreymon77> duane: linksys what
<coreymon77> duane: specifics
<duane> hang on
<coreymon77> duane: and is it a wireless card?
<duane> wpc54gx
<duane> it is
<coreymon77> duane: okay, wait a sec
<duane> thanks man
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: don't worry about ssh agent, no body can get in with sshagent, you can only get out..
#kubuntu 2007-03-11
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i know that.   that's hardly relevent to my question tho
<duane> I think Intel wants to turn this off to save some processor room
<duane> correct
<intelikey> yeah
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: oh...ok
<coreymon77> duane: is it a broadcom chipset card
<intelikey> the man page is not clear if it's useful locally or not... so i asked in here cause sometimes you guys are pretty handy.
<Cobra_Bubbles> Well... Bubbles now has Kubuntu installed
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: its not needed for anything locally
<Cobra_Bubbles> Now, to work the Ndiswrapper magic and see if it works
<intelikey> nosrednaekim ok.  thanks for that tid bit.
<duane> i belive so.  I got it up in running I just need to log into the konsole and run modprobe ndiswrapper to turn it on whenever i turn on the box I wanted to add it to the startup to save me the trouble
<coreymon77> duane: what driver do you have to use?
<intelikey> i'm writing a xtartx script that will kill things that are non-essential other than the xserver (it's non-essential too)
<duane> i got the driver wpc54gx_12.zip off of the site
<AxlRose> is there a way to have amarok be only in the tray and not in the task bar
<coreymon77> duane: wait a sec
<duane> ok
<c0nv1ct> AxlRose: if you click close in Amarok, by default it minimizes to the tray
<coreymon77> duane: what site
<coreymon77> duane: just to make sure
<AxlRose> c0nv1ct: haha thank you...I fell dumb
<duane> hand on
<AxlRose> *feel
<duane> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1166859955278&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&displaypage=download
<duane> that was the site i cant put in the card number cause ill kill my internet connection
<coreymon77> okay
<duane> intel did u ever get an answer
<coreymon77> so you are absolutely certain that you need to use ndiswrapper right?
<duane> yea thats how i load the driver so the card will turn on
<coreymon77> duane: let me check something
<duane> i dont know if there is somthing else i can do cause this is my first linux box
<coreymon77> duane: right now im making sure that you eed to use ndis
<coreymon77> duane: because many cards these days dont
<coreymon77> duane: and you shouldnt unless you have to
<duane> ok i appriecate it.
<duane> i just didnt know any other way to load the driver
<coreymon77> duane: oh
<coreymon77> duane: you are using a laptop huh?
<duane> ya
<coreymon77> duane: are you sure its the wpc54gx
<duane> yea
<coreymon77> and not the wpc54g
<Cobra_Bubbles> okay
<Cobra_Bubbles> Permission Denied
<Cobra_Bubbles> not good
<coreymon77> duane: or the  wpc54gx4
<duane> i just got the wep kep turned up in open mode on my network supped
<duane> its not the gx4 thats a diffrent card.
<coreymon77> duane: not the gs either
<Cobra_Bubbles> bash: /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/14E4:4301.5.conf: Permission denied
<duane> for somthing other then the g protocol
<duane> or whatever
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: do sudo
<duane> no its the standard one
<coreymon77> or just the the standard one is the plain old g
<duane> right
<coreymon77> duane: thats not the gx
<coreymon77> duane: the standard one is not the gx
<duane> hmm
<Alethes> if I uninstall ubuntu-desktop, that won't affect any of my kde desktop stuff, right?
<nosrednaekim> Alethes: as long as it doesn't threaten to remove any kernels, no
<Alethes> ok, adept doesn't really warn you of that sorta thing
<coreymon77> duane: is this your card http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1130276681921&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper
<duane> its def the gx version cause it has the srx tech
<AxlRose> anyone remember the name of the project that replaces the Kmenu start button
<duane> let me see
<Alethes> AxlRose: baghira?
<nosrednaekim> Alethes: its does say what it is going to uninstall, make sure there isn't a kernel on that list
<Alethes> alrighty
<duane> no thats not it i def have the gx version
<Bi||aBong> i install firefox in /usr/local/firefox, how i can run firefox in direct access icon?
<duane> alot of sites out there say that they couldnt get this card to work but it worked for me
<AxlRose> Alethes: I don't think so
<Cobra-Bubbles> ?/
<AxlRose> Alethes: it's just for replacing what would be the start button on windows
<coreymon77> duane: im curious about something
<duane> sure
<duane> what do u got
<coreymon77> duane: type lspci into a konsole window
<coreymon77> duane: and but the output on pastebin
<nosrednaekim> Bi||aBong: put /usr/local/firefox as the command in the chorcut
<nosrednaekim> *shortcut
<coreymon77> duane: okay?
<duane> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Airgo Networks Inc Unknown device 0001 (rev 01)
<AxlRose> Alethes: found it: kbfx
<duane> thats the one for my wireless i think
<nosrednaekim> duane: looks like it
<coreymon77> duane: just put the whole thing on pastebin
<duane> root@duane-laptop:/home/duane/Desktop/programs/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7# lspci
<duane> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)
<duane> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)
<duane> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)
<nosrednaekim> PASTEBIN!!!
<duane> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)
<c0nv1ct> !pastebin duane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin duane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duane> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)
<c0nv1ct> !pastebin | duane
<ubotu> duane: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<duane> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)
<duane> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)
<duane> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)
<duane> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<duane> 02:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<duane> 02:03.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1420
<duane> 02:04.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem (rev 02)
<duane> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VM (KM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)
<duane> 02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 12)
<duane> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Airgo Networks Inc Unknown device 0001 (rev 01)
<duane> root@duane-laptop:/home/duane/Desktop/programs/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7#
<duane> sorry
<coreymon77> duane: i said put it on pastebin
<coreymon77> duane: not paste in the channel
<duane> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9726/
<duane> sorry im new at this
<duane> there is the link
<coreymon77> okay
<Cobra-Bubbles> okay something I misunderstand
<darkdead> hi
<nosrednaekim> Cobra-Bubbles: what?
<darkdead> can some ones help me
<nosrednaekim> darkdead: whats your problem?
<Cobra-Bubbles> I'm trying to setup ndiswrapper to let me run Windows wifi driver
<coreymon77> !ask |darkread
<ubotu> darkread: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<coreymon77> duane: wait a sec
<darkdead> which distro is compatible whit intel dual core  E6400 and gigabyte ds4
<Cobra-Bubbles> All the steps are FINE up until this
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: what card
<Cobra-Bubbles> for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<Cobra-Bubbles> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<Cobra-Bubbles> done
<darkdead> i tryed whit 6.6 ls
<Cobra-Bubbles> When I do this
<darkdead> and it dont load
<nosrednaekim> darkdead: I'd say any of them...
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: what card are you using
<Cobra-Bubbles> I get a handful of "bash: /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/14E4:4301.5.conf: Permission denied"
<darkdead> ati 1600 pro
<Cobra-Bubbles> A Broadcom POS
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: what card
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: the actual card
<Cobra-Bubbles> Hang on...
<Cobra-Bubbles> I forgot the command to check it ><
<darkdead> 6.06 lts 32 and 64 dont load and after i upgrade they works fine
<darkdead> old cpu was athon 64 3000
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: dont you know?
<Bi||aBong> i access direct icon i put /usr/local/firefox/firefox but this not open?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: put the output of lspci into pastebin
<Cobra-Bubbles> I did... Except that I forgot to write it down
<space_ninja> My computer freezes everytime I use something graphical demanding. WHat should I do, I have 4 fans in the computer
<darkdead> upgrade grafics driver
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: do you still have the install cd that came with it, that would say
<darkdead> or get new card :P
<Cobra-Bubbles> 03:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.                                                                                                   11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<space_ninja> I can't afford a new card
<space_ninja> :)
<coreymon77> duane: sorry, i really dont know what to do
<space_ninja> I haven't got any money for the last 3 months :)
<mobkey> then dont do anything graphically demanding
<c0nv1ct> space_ninja: is the air coming out the back of your computer pretty hot?
<duane> i  cant add the command to startup
<space_ninja> no, it's cool
<darkdead> whit model is it?
<coreymon77> duane: oh that, that you can do
<c0nv1ct> space_ninja: is the GPU fan full of dust?
<darkdead> er which
<space_ninja> well
<coreymon77> duane: im just not too sure how
<coreymon77> duane: ask someone else
<space_ninja> no I don't think so, I cleaned it last time I checked it
<duane> ok thanks for your help iappreicate it
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: do you still have your cards install cd
<coreymon77> duane: sorry i couldnt be of more help
<space_ninja> I got one fan in front that is blowing in and one back that is blowing out
<space_ninja> then I got one fan on the cpu and one fan on the graphic card
<c0nv1ct> space_ninja: its probably the drivers then
<darkdead> is there any problem whit I965p chipsets and  6.06 lts distro?
<Cobra-Bubbles> No... I do have the installation driver from the support site.
<space_ninja> I get the same problem using windows
<Hub441> hi!
<duane> its cool man u do engough for people im sure i can get it i look hard enough i just wanted the easy way out
<space_ninja> maybe it is hardware
<space_ninja> but maybe not
<coreymon77> duane: thanks
<space_ninja> I played warcraft 3 for hours
<c0nv1ct> space_ninja: yeah, if it happens in both windows and linux, your video card might be borked
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: do you know the manufacturers site fo rthe card?
<Hub441> ubiquity causes 100% CPU, not really nice when installing on a laptop
<c0nv1ct> space_ninja: or it could be improperly seated in the slot
<Cobra-Bubbles> I'm assuming it's Broadcom Wireless' website. In my case I am working with a laptop.
<darkdead> na if it work fine at satrt and frozen in the next 3 h seems driver problem
<darkdead> er start
<Cobra-Bubbles> And I got the driver from Gatway's website
<compilerwriter> I need a quick refresher on keys with ssh anyone able to help?
<darkdead> btw check the memory if it was hot when games frozen
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: umm okay
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: give me the driver site
<darkdead> or motherboard chipsets
<c0nv1ct> darkdead: use your finger? :P
<darkdead> too
<darkdead> any of theses things make the cards frozen too
<duane> cobra does ur card have a light on it
<Cobra-Bubbles> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Gateway/7000Series/4998nv.shtml
<Cobra-Bubbles> The card has a light, and a activation key
<darkdead> may ask if anyones had a core duo runing whit i965 chipsets and sata hdds whit 6.06 lts?
<space_ninja> c0nv1ct, well It's a agp I think
<space_ninja> so there is only one possible slot
<albert_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<duane> are you having an issue connecting to your home network from it
<space_ninja> I try armagetron
<space_ninja> see if it freezes
<Cobra-Bubbles> yeah. The light won't light up... Like I said, this is a Broadcom POS
<c0nv1ct> space_ninja: well, yeah, only 1 slot, but its possible its not seated properly in that slot
<duane> haha
<duane> what type of encryption are u using
<darkdead> i was donwlading 6.10 now hope it works whit may hardware :(
<darkdead> er my
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay, you dont need to use ndis
<darkdead> fat fingers <---- :P
<Cobra-Bubbles> Oh... Wonderful
<duane> i was having a simialar issue and was jacking the neibors for the longest time until i changed the encryption to open instead of shared
<Cobra-Bubbles> Is there a HOWTO with what I need to be doing?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: ya, me
<Cobra-Bubbles> corey, you jsut became my bestest best friend!
<darkdead> cobra yu have wifi problems?
<Cobra-Bubbles> darkdead: Something like that
<darkdead> try upgrade the firm of router
<Cobra-Bubbles> I'm hardwired via CAT5 currently
<darkdead> which router yu have?
<Cobra-Bubbles> It is a Linksys Router
<darkdead> custom firm of linksys ones?
<Cobra-Bubbles> I can't stand D-Link crap, but my router was almsot $200. It has 2 antennas and we put the super-big antennas onto it
<coreymon77> darkdead: its not the router
<Cobra-Bubbles> The router's...not really my problem, is it?
<coreymon77> darkdead: its that hes using ndis
<Cobra-Bubbles> I was gonna say
<coreymon77> darkdead: dont overcomplicate things
<osiris> dd-wrt + wrt54G rocks
<Cobra-Bubbles> None of my other systems have trouble connecting, jsut this one and only because I just switched today from Windows to Kubuntu
<darkdead> i trying for hack mine
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay now, are you using dapper or edgy
<darkdead> comtrend 536+ whit asus firm now
<Cobra-Bubbles> Edgy... 6.10
<Cobra-Bubbles> I think that's Edgy @_@x
<darkdead> now i trying copile myself firm
<Cobra-Bubbles> I am suing the 6.10 x86 build
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: yup, thats edgy
<Fizzbane> How can I get dual moniters working? i have an Nvidia 7300gs video card.
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay then
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: follow these instructions carfully
<Cobra-Bubbles> Yes sir! ~Salute~
<darkdead> but it's fun see 50E router runing a firm of a 150E router :P
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: are the universe repositories for apt enabled?
<darkdead> no ones runing kubuntu whit i965 chipset?
<darkdead> or is there any distro can run in my system?
<Cobra-Bubbles> apt?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay, lets start form the begining here
<mobkey> ya actually i was wondering why vlc wont install. its says E: couldn't find package vlc
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: you ever used apt or adept
<bill> could someone tell me how to set a file permission for a folder i don't have access to on my user account?  :\  total linux noob here.. and i heard logging in as root isn't wise.. i'm using kubuntu..
<Cobra-Bubbles> Assume me to be new. Msot I've ever done before this point was Hoary Hedgehog LIVE on an old broken Evo N600c
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay then
<ubuntu> alguien habla espaol?
<darkdead> yo
<darkdead> XD
<ubuntu> y sabes algo de kubuntu?
<duane> bill chmod 777 <folder>  will allow access to all users about as much as i know
<coreymon77> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<darkdead> privado
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now listen
<Cobra-Bubbles> Awright
<Fizzbane> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: we are gonna get into some complicated stuff here, so make sure you listen carefully
<Cobra-Bubbles> You ahve my individed attention
<khaije> is integrated NX a deliverable for kde4?
<Fizzbane> undivided =P
<goodbrain> I have a hardware question for anyone who can halp
<goodbrain> My hard drives and CDROM drives seen to be recognized but Kubuntu wont let me access them
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: go to this site http://pastebin.ca/389816
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: and copy all the text in the purple box
<ubuntu> estoy intentando instalar kubutnu, ahora estoy con el Live DVD, y no estoy seguro que hacer con el tema de las particiones
<Cobra-Bubbles> Got it
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: meaning, all the stuff with line numbers beside it
<Cobra-Bubbles> Yeah. Everything in purplr is copied
<Cobra-Bubbles> purple
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay then
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: in konsole
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: type this
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: a window poped up right
<ubuntu> tengo 2 discos, lo quiero instalar en uno de ellos, cree una particion de 20 Gb con ext3, pero no se como hacer para instalarlo ahi
<darkdead> ubunto mira tienes un privado
<Cobra-Bubbles> got it
<darkdead> no hables aqui
<Cobra-Bubbles> Window is here
<coreymon77> ubuntu: this is an english channel
<ubuntu> sory
<darkdead> i told him yet
<ubuntu> r
<coreymon77> ubuntu: please speak englsish or go to the spanish channel
<coreymon77> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Cobra-Bubbles> Now... do I replace everything there with the code you gave me?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: yes
<Cobra-Bubbles> Aaaannnd...Save?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: and then save it
<Cobra-Bubbles> Thank you...KAte! What's the next step?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: close the window
<Cobra-Bubbles> hehe, gotcha
<goodbrain> what is this:
<goodbrain> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<goodbrain> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<goodbrain>        missing codepage or other error
<goodbrain>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<goodbrain>        dmesg | tail  or so
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now in konsole, type this
<coreymon77> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: tell me when that is done
<bill> hrm, is it possible to open a konqueror window with root privledges?
<Cobra-Bubbles> Done
<Cobra-Bubbles> It's done
<Cobra-Bubbles> I mean
<Cobra-Bubbles> It downloaded something from the repository
<chavo> bill, kdesu konqueror but be careful
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now type
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Cobra-Bubbles> Konsole returned "OK" haha
<Cobra-Bubbles> Cute
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now type sudo apt-get update
<Cobra-Bubbles> Yay many packages!
<bill> chavo - well i just wanna set permissions for my themes folder so i can install kde themes
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: is it done?
<Cobra-Bubbles> Just now finished
<albert_> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay then
<coreymon77> type this into konsole
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Cobra-Bubbles> Ohhhh, The firmware
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: yup
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: do you already have that package?
<Cobra-Bubbles> Nope!
<Thehound666> Got a couple very slight issues with Kubuntu Edgy. On 1 computer, the fsck periodically just finds things wrong, but that never happens with the Windows install.
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay, then run that command to get it
<Thehound666> last time I had to use live CD to fix
<Cobra-Bubbles> I jsut did, so schweet!!
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: i know, apt is really good isnt it?
<Cobra-Bubbles> I love apt
<Thehound666> other is smaller, a computer on a slow line and the frequent updates
<Cobra-Bubbles> Next step?
<Thehound666> I guess I would like to know a probable root cause of filesystem errors
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: next it this
<Xanith> Does anyone maybe know something about why I'm getting a 404 error on the opera repository?
<Thehound666> only on 1 pc which has no windows issues
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: run that command
<Cobra-Bubbles> Downloads in a text-based format... Makes me itch for the OG Zmodem protocol
<Thehound666> I'll try other channel
<Cobra-Bubbles> DONE!
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay then
<Xanith> I'm actually getting 404 Errors on Opera and Wine Repositories... Anyone maybe know something I don't?
<lisapc> hello
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: next is this
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<lahcen> hello
<Cobra-Bubbles> I did it
<Cobra-Bubbles> Konsole didn't return anything, but I did it
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: it shouldnt
<lisapc> i have dsl ethernet modem up and running in MS Windows!  but today I installed Kubuntu but it doesnt connect to internet!  what can I do pls?
<Cobra-Bubbles> Oh okay
<Cobra-Bubbles> ^_^
<lahcen> guys, I can't get into adept updater, It says that my password is incorrect, but i am sure it is correct
<coreymon77> everyone
<coreymon77> patience
<coreymon77> please
* xcidar is away: Gone away for now.
<lisapc> i have dsl ethernet modem up and running in MS Windows!  but today I installed Kubuntu but it doesnt connect to internet!  what can I do pls?
<AxlRose> ok...can anyone tell me why kubuntu is not detecting my audio CD's
<mothbitten> lahcen: do any other suo'ed commands work, say "sudo uptime"?
* Cobra-Bubbles hums softly
<mkquist> lisapc - did it work using the live cd?
<lisapc> mkquist never teried the livecd
<lisapc> havtn got one
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: type iwconfig
<coreymon77> and pastebin the results
<Cobra-Bubbles> Now is the moment of our discontent!
<Cobra-Bubbles> okay
<jules_> how do you get to another server
<Cobra-Bubbles> eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<Cobra-Bubbles>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: stop!!!
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: do you know what pastebinm is
<coreymon77> !pastebin |Cobra-Bubbles
<ubotu> Cobra-Bubbles: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mkquist> lol
<AxlRose> how do you mount audio cd's :S
<coreymon77> AxlRose: same way you mount all other cds
<jules_> are there other chatrooms here
<nosrednaekim> AxlRose: that would be audiocd:/
<jules_> hey fred
<nosrednaekim> in koquror
<Cobra-Bubbles> http://pastebin.ca/389843
<drew_> I'm trying to find a site I saw a few weeks back with a complete sources.list and autmatix2 install "how to", anyone know of one?
<Cobra-Bubbles> My mistake
<fred_g> hi
<Sanne> AxlRose: you can't mount those, the players access them directly.
<Cobra-Bubbles> I pasted the text into the wrong window
<coreymon77> drew_: do not use automatix!!!!!
<jules_> are there othere chatrooms here
<jules_> automatix is cooll
<crdlb> jules_, tons
<drew_> coreymon77: I use it all the time, love it
<coreymon77> drew_: dont!!!
<AxlRose> Sanne: well it's having a hell of a time doing it :S
<coreymon77> drew_: seriously
<jules_> how do I find them crdlb
<Sanne> AxlRose: haha, guess so ;)
<drew_> coreymon77: and why not? because a few people have had trouble?
<coreymon77> !automatix |drew_
<ubotu> drew_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<crdlb> jules_, which one are you looking for? #ubuntu, #xubuntu
<AxlRose> Sanne:  it finally detected correctly
<sound_fx> Cobra-Bubbles: Are you using ndiswrapper?
<jules_> one thats not technical
<Sanne> AxlRose: glad it worked
<coreymon77> sound_fx: he doesnt have to
<jules_> :)
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okat then
<Cobra-Bubbles> sound_fx: No. I'm following a set of instructions coreymon77 is giving me
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: do you know your wireless info
<drew_> does anyone have the howto?
<Sanne> jules_: most on the freenode network are technical. It's the home of a lot of free software projects.
<coreymon77> drew_: you are not gonna get anything about automatix here
<drew_> I have it bookmarked at home, but I'm at a friends house
<sound_fx> Ok... I just got my wireless working today via ndiswrapper. :P
<Cobra-Bubbles> Router name, WEP, IP, Default Gateway? Yeah
<coreymon77> okay then
<crdlb> jules_, #ubuntu-classroom ?
<jules_> so how do you change network
<jules_> I used to go to dalnet or undernet
<Cobra-Bubbles> and i...Hey... My wifi light is on
<crdlb> jules_, /join #channel
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: yup!
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now, do get it to go on whenever you turn on your computer
<jules_> like /join #dalnet
<nosrednaekim> yes
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: go to system settings
<crdlb> jules_, not if dalnet is an irc server
* zeekstarr was drew_
<jules_> then how do you change server
<crdlb> jules_, that's for channels within a server
<Cobra-Bubbles> there
<zeekstarr> can someone at least direct me to a page with complete source list?
<ccc> jules_: /server <name>
<nosrednaekim> zeekstar: automatix messed you up?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now fo to network settings
<zeekstarr> no
<zeekstarr> fresh install
<zeekstarr> on a friends
<zeekstarr> I always have the link bookmarked at home, but don't have it here
<coreymon77> !source-o-matic | zeekstarr
<ubotu> zeekstarr: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Cobra-Bubbles> hrm...there...and eth0 shows as active...YAY!
<coreymon77> but wait
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: scroll down and there should be a button that says administrator mode
<Hasrat_USA> I'm suspecting that someone entered my room and shut down the PC by pressing and holding the power button. How can I run the chkdsk equivalent of Linux to make sure that my HDD is safe?
<nosrednaekim> zeekstar...I'll copy mine, ok?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: clcik it and then put in your password when asked
<zeekstarr> does it not give an option for kubuntu?
<coreymon77> !source-o-matic |zeekstarr
<ubotu> zeekstarr: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: does so on boot
<Cobra-Bubbles> okay, I am now in Admiinistrator Mode!
<zeekstarr> got that, but does it not need to offer a kubuntu? or is it all the same?
<coreymon77> zeekstarr: no, its all the same
<zeekstarr> k
<nosrednaekim> zeekstarr: no need for a kubuntu repository
<coreymon77> zeekstarr: source-o-matic is a kubuntu thing anywyas
<zeekstarr> k thanks
<Hasrat_USA> nosrednaekim: i'm running Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy. Am i supposed to see the ckdsk program thingy perform the disk-checking operation during boot-up after an abnormal shutdown?
<Hasrat_USA> *performing
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: it does so automatically
<zeekstarr> so instead of using automatix2 your all recommending that I find and install each thing? that takes way longer
<Hasrat_USA> nosrednaekim: so you're saying that i won't be able to see it in action?
<nosrednaekim> zeekstarr: what do you want to install?
<zeekstarr> just the basic media needs, yadda yadda, trying to convert a windows user to linux here
<Cobra-Bubbles> zeekstarr it's my expirience that if something takes longer to achieve, it feels better once you achieve it.
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: no, there is a command for it (and when it does it on boot it'll show you)
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now, in the window
<nosrednaekim> zeekstarr: no need for automatix then
<hyper_ch> anyone here on feisty and konversation?
<zeekstarr> also any nvidia drivers
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: click on eth0 and then click configure
<nosrednaekim> zeekstarr: they are all in the official ubuntu repositories
<ben325e_> is there a kubuntu effects channel?
<nosrednaekim> ben325e_: no
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay?
<Hasrat_USA> in that case the command/software/checdisc thing didn't do any check on the disk since i didnt see squat after i found my computer shut down upon entering my room and started it again
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: oh...ok
<Xanith> grr i still can't get opera to install.. is it not on Edgy or what?
<zeekstarr> nosrednaekim: yes I know, but you can't deny automatix saves time
<Cobra-Bubbles> yeah... I plugged in the SSID of my router but haven't done anything else yet
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay
<nosrednaekim> zeekstarr: in the long run....I don't know......it can turn out to be a hassle
<Hasrat_USA> nosrednaekim: do you think i should run a disk check now since Ubuntu didn't check for errors on the disk automatically after the abnormal shutdown
<flaccid> zeekstarr: it doesn't save time when it breaks your system and you have to fix it
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: input all of your info in the boxes
<flaccid> :)
<zeekstarr> that's wierd to here, I've used at least on 5 computers and loved it, no problems
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: no everything should be OK...
<Cobra-Bubbles> Got it
<nosrednaekim> I have *never* had data loss after hard reboot
<nosrednaekim> and i've been using linux a LONG time
<Cobra-Bubbles> I temporarily disabled the WEP encryption on my router to make network setup easier on me
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay then
<nosrednaekim> Cobra-Bubbles: good ide
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: do you know about fsck?
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: thats the ONE!!!
<nosrednaekim> thank you..
<Hasrat_USA> i'm just wondering who the f shut down my pc in my absense
<Cobra-Bubbles> fsck, finger, mount... Makes a guy wonder just how horny most of these guys are :-p
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: did you click on advanced settings in that window
<Hasrat_USA> absence even
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: maybe you have it set to shut down automatically?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: did you?
<Hasrat_USA> i have never touched that option
<Cobra-Bubbles> Well, I have now... I added the default Gateway
<Hasrat_USA> i don't even know how to do that
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok...
<darkdead> dam hha aalmost burned my cpu
<Hasrat_USA> and previously my computer ran for 6-7 days max with a fully functional Beryl
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay then
<darkdead> clooer stoped and cpu was very hot
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: things are set up, so re-enable wep and then put in your wep key
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: tell me when thats done
<nosrednaekim> darkdead: OUCH!
<Cobra-Bubbles> Thank god for HTML-based rotuer administration... Changes saved...Done.
<darkdead> dam i was seting new hdd for install kubuntuu and seems i disconect coller cable
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay, enter your wep key into the windwo
<Cobra-Bubbles> Got it... Hooray for copy and paste commands!
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: is that done?
<Cobra-Bubbles> yup, hit okay???????
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: no
<Cobra-Bubbles> oops, held down the slash too long
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: is the "activate when computer starts" box checke/
<Cobra-Bubbles> yeah. Made sure of that one
<darkdead> it will hurts bad was new comp only 4 weeks old
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: press okay
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now go to network profiles
<nosrednaekim> darkdead: is the cooler still dead?
<Cobra-Bubbles> Done and done...On to...Profiles!
<darkdead> no was my mistake
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: create new and call it eth0
<Hasrat_USA> is there a way i can connect a webcam to ubuntu and configure it in such a way that it would send a message/alarm to my mobile phone whenever it detects some activity in its path?
<khaije> heavy duty question... how do i send arbitrary data through a ssh channel once it's been established?
<darkdead> fixed it yet
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: hey, got a sec to help me out with a problem?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: have you done that
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: whats the problem?
<darkdead> temp control turned comp off and save my day
<Cobra-Bubbles> There
<nosrednaekim> darkdead: good
<Hasrat_USA> my landlord is being a b**** he has come into my room and searched through my stuffs before...i know he shut down the PC
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i ended up upgrading to kubuntu edgy. now i can't get the opera repository to work at all. I keep getting 404 errors, same thing with wine and a few others. Any clues?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now click on eth0 and press save selected
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: done?
<khaije> i use my machine as a ssh-web-proxy, but i'd like to vnc into as well (using the same channel, but after the fact)
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: are you using the repository from dapper?
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: all the respoitories end in edgy
<intelikey> Hasrat_USA but that's a parents perogitive
<Cobra-Bubbles> eth0 is not in the thing. I accidentally closed the network settings window a moment ago after hitting ok, and it said it saved my changes.
<hyper_ch> !konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5027 kB, installed size 12988 kB
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: what do you mean
<nosrednaekim> ok.... Xanith I'm notsure about how the upgrade works, maybe it ust replaces and mention of dapperin the sources.list with edgy
<Cobra-Bubbles> eth0 isn't in NEtwork Profiles
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay then
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: press create new
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: and call it eth0
<Cobra-Bubbles> okies
<ben325e_> cobra -bubbles, i like your nick... a good mix of bad A and not bad A :)
<Xanith> well, i didn't upgrade, i did a fresh install
<Hasrat_USA> intelikey you don't understand. I don't have parents in here. if i had, they wouldn't have done things like that. It might be possible that my landlord SOB came into my room when i was at work and found the PC running and thought it was using too much electricity and turned it off. he has done similar things before but never told me, nor did i ever asked him
<Cobra-Bubbles> Done
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i didn't upgrade i did a fresh install, because i tried that other distro you recommended, but we're not gonna go there lol
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now click on eth0 and press save selected
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: haha
<Hasrat_USA> for example, i had two bottles of Wine on my table and they were gone. I was sure it's the landlord who took it
<Cobra-Bubbles> Done
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now press apply
<Hasrat_USA> i MUST purchase and install some kinds of security devices in my freaking home tonight
<nosrednaekim> Xanith, where did you get the repos from?
<Cobra-Bubbles> Done!
<darkdead> well no ones had gigabyte ds4 runing whit kubuntuu 6.06ls?
<Hasrat_USA> i just had enough
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now in konsole type this
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: Trevino's Blog or something like that
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: sudo apt-get install kwifimanager
<nosrednaekim> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<nosrednaekim> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: tell me when thats done
<nosrednaekim> check out those two for opera and wine respectively: I have had repositories be bad
<Cobra-Bubbles> Downloading!
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: tell me when its done
<darkdead> tryed when i was fixing my cooler again and seems 6.06 ls had problems whit I965 chipset or i was wrong?
<nosrednaekim> !i965
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i965 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cobra-Bubbles> Right. Wow big file...thet or slow server
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: w/e
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: ok i'll try those i'll be back in a sec
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: just tell me when its done
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: and remove those other repositoried srom sources.list
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: done yet?
<darkdead> this distro will works whit my machine  kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso    ?
<nosrednaekim> darkdead: probably...
<nosrednaekim> whats your chipset?
<Cobra-Bubbles> 25% @_@x
<zeekstarr> ok I updated my repositories list and now when I open adept I'm getting this error: "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem." How can I fix this?
<darkdead> i965expres
<darkdead> and sat disc
<darkdead> 7
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay, just tell me when its done
<darkdead> er sata hard drives
<nosrednaekim> did you try those two commands zeekstar?
<Cobra-Bubbles> Right
<zeekstarr> yes
<zeekstarr> apt-setup isn't found as a command
<nosrednaekim> and it still says that?
<darkdead> i tryed native sata on bios and whitout it and seems no works
<darkdead> soo i am thinking if whit the lasted distro will works
<nosrednaekim> darkdead: sata isn't your problem..because you can't even boot the live cd right?
<darkdead> yes
<intelikey> why wont my console display   ?
<nosrednaekim> darkdead: it gives you a blank screen?
<darkdead> seems chipset problem
<Cobra-Bubbles> bah...35%
<Hasrat_USA> how do i disable the effect that occurs when you hover your mouse cursor over programs in the taskbar? i know you people are familiar with it. it's like a nice animation that comes up along with the name of the program printed inside a rectangle. how do i disable it?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: btw
<zeekstarr> what can I do to fix adept?
<Cobra-Bubbles> Hrm?
<darkdead> itstops on hdds detect
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: see what i mean you shouldnt use ndiswrapper if you dont have to
<nosrednaekim> darkdead: hmm...
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now, whenever you turn on your computer, your internet will be working without having to do anything
<Cobra-Bubbles> haha. Why use a Windows driver if the firmware is available? I musta been reading a serious out-of-date document
<darkdead> i read there is the same problem whit asus pb5 delux
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: no more pesky commands, or loading up ndiswrapper
<nosrednaekim> darkdead: try a diffectent distrobution
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: it will just work
<intelikey> Hasrat_USA right click the taskbar and configure it
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: like it shoudl
<darkdead> same chipset
<nosrednaekim> darkdead: oh...is there?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: isnt that a little better?
<darkdead> gigabite ds4 it's like the pb5 delux
<darkdead> same hard config
<Cobra-Bubbles> My brother uses Ndiswrapper. He'll be livid I found a better way :-p
<wsjunior> "#30447 Using fglrx or ati drivers may cause KDM/xorg to freeze on logout or reboot" - Does anybody know any way to fix this? (Except uninstalling fglrx)
<Hasrat_USA> oh thanks intelikey that was so easy. it's called 'pesky icon mouseover effect' and i unchecked it'
<flaccid> i need to get a frustration out. mailman sux!
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: it keeps failing on opera
<nosrednaekim> ok... yeah..I did hear something about support for the i965
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i've removed all but the default repositories for testing this
<Hasrat_USA> now i can start Beryl
<intelikey> Hasrat_USA that's not what it's called, but it's in there somewhere
<nosrednaekim> xanith, did you do it from within "add romove programs?
<darkdead> and pb5 it's a bad ass mother board the best of best for me
<Cobra-Bubbles> My brother tried telling me to try out Beryl
<Xanith> no i'll try that
<darkdead> ds 4 too
<nosrednaekim> Cobra-Bubbles: uhh oh
<Hasrat_USA> well it's called Icon Mouse-over effect and after unchecking it, the pesky animation and everything is gone intelikey
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: i know, ndis sucks doesnt it
<intelikey> yep
<Cobra-Bubbles> I kinda like KDE, except everything seems kinda...plain
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: it doesn't show up there either
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: my kde doesnt look plain
<me2win> !ssh
<nosrednaekim> !opera | Xanith
<Cobra-Bubbles> 64% on file #2
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ubotu> Xanith: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Hasrat_USA> okay beryl is up and running :)
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: and i dont use beryl
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: does it look nice?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: anyways, hows the download commin along?
<nosrednaekim> Cobra-Bubbles: I do... but good luck with it
<nosrednaekim> cause it sure ain't easy to set up
<Hasrat_USA> nosrednaekim: I live on this earth because of Beryl or Compwiz
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: aliens don't have anything better?
<Hasrat_USA> Beryl is my girlfriend and i don't really give a s*** about a real firl
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: wheres the download at?
<Hasrat_USA> *girl
<Hasrat_USA> aliens may or may not exist i don't care
<Cobra-Bubbles> 75% of file 2
<Hasrat_USA> all i care about is Beryl is my girl
<Cobra-Bubbles> main kdelibs-data
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: ok then...
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: nothing is working
<nosrednaekim> does it see opera?
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: no
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: does anyone else running edgy have these problems?
<Hasrat_USA> nosrednaekim: i'm sorry if i sound rude but 1. i'm drinking Becks 2. i'm trying to figure out why the liar landlord shut down my pc
<darkdead> ok dontloading lasted distro hope it works i love kubuntuu more than other distros
<Hasrat_USA> but Beryl looks nice. you should check her out
<coreymon77> darkdead: you will
<Xanith> Hasrat_USA: i can't even install that off the repositories lol
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: progress?
<intelikey> Hasrat_USA i'm not the least bit interested in your girl.  you keep her.
<Cobra-Bubbles> 93% of kdelibs-data
<Hasrat_USA> Xanith: you have to add the stable girl's link to your repository
<darkdead> lasted distro works whit automatix2?
<Hasrat_USA> xanith if you go for the unstable hotty (bleeding edge beryl) it's gonna create some problems
<lisapc> im using ethernet modem in ms windows and works great!  tgodaty I instyall kubuntu and no connection to internet!  any help?
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: what?
<Hasrat_USA> Xanith: Beryl or any eye-dazzling girl isn't usually supported by the official Ubuntu developers
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: stop yapping about beryl!!
<intelikey> !automatix | darkdead
<ubotu> darkdead: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: I don't have beryl in my repos either..odd..
<Cobra-Bubbles> Done!
<darkdead> na last time i was whit it works better than synaptics
<coreymon77> darkdead: in other words, go ahead install automatix, but dont come crying to use when it messes up your system
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i've still yet to get opera, wine or beryl to work on repostitories
<Hasrat_USA> Xanith: you can't download it off the default repositories. in Feisty herd developers previously wanted to add it but backed off later due to the fact that most PC users don't have required hardware to run it
<coreymon77> i never understand why people want to use autmatix so much
<Hasrat_USA> automatix and easyubuntu are NO NO
<coreymon77> when apt does the exact same thing and doesnt break systems
<Cobra-Bubbles> Corey: Done man
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: great
<darkdead> well the problem come when i tryed for get ati drivers it crashed all
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now go to the kmenu
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: go to the internet tab'
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: beryl now works off ubuntu.beryl-project.org repositories
<darkdead> ati suports sucks bad
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: and click on kwifimanager
<Xanith> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> but I don't know where to find wine or opera
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: is it open
<Cobra-Bubbles> yeah
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay then
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: freat
<coreymon77> !!!
<me2win> anyone good with beryl? i have a problem i can't solve :P
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: great*
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: we are done!!!
<Hasrat_USA> me2win: join #ubuntu-effects
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: feels good dont it?
<Cobra-Bubbles> yeah
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: now one last thing
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: on your task bar
<Cobra-Bubbles> hrm?
<vontux> does anyone in here use "dsniff"?
<Cobra-Bubbles> yeah?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: is there a little picture of a package with a red exclamation mark beside it?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: do you see that anywhere?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: do you
<coreymon77> ?
<Cobra-Bubbles> I see...yeah
<Cobra-Bubbles> I see it
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: okay then
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: click on it and then enter your password when asked
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: this is really starting to piss me off, i can't even get beryl to work
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i even did the gpg keys and stuff
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: and then just go along with the program
<Cobra-Bubbles> and add all the nice programs I want...NICE!
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: just clcik next
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: did you use the repositories from berylproject?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: thats an updator
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: updater
<Xanith> deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: you already have these programs
<nosrednaekim> ok.. thats what i'm using...
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: and it's not working for me
<nosrednaekim> why can't you get them.. whats the error?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: that little icon appears when there are updates for any of your packages
<Cobra-Bubbles> wow... a lot of stuff what needs updated
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: GPG Error
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: yup
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: did you press install
<Cobra-Bubbles> I'll do those after I reboot...with WIFI!
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: or next
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: wow... never had one of those,I never use GPG keys either...:-P
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: yea i've never had to before
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: dont you already have?
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: how are you on the internet
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i just want to know why this thing isn't working
<Cobra-Bubbles> CAT5 cable
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: w/e
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: could you maybe paste your sources.list file?
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: sure
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: thanks
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: just do this anyways
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin > nosrednaekim
<coreymon77> Cobra-Bubbles: unless you really want to restart first
<Daisuke_Ido> this is such BS.  this site specifically claims that it supports firefox 2.0...  on win98, me, 2k, xp, and os x.  and won't run because i'm on *nix
<Cobra-Bubbles> brb
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: what are you talking about sorry?
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: i know, annoying aint it?
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: just a pet peeve.
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: same
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: what program you talking about
<Daisuke_Ido> firefox
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido tell your browser to send ie as the ident
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9745/
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: on what OS/distro?
<Daisuke_Ido> the site is the fafsa online registration site
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: kubuntu/6.10
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: look at the pm
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: mind if i have the URL of the page you talking about?
<userund> Daisuke_Ido, if it's supposed to work with firefox, then it's just discriminating on user agent.  Send a different UA like Firefox on Windows and voil
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.fafsa.ed.gov/FOTWWebApp/complete005.jsp
<Fizzbane> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<panathos> pls... how is bash syntax to show an absolute path of files?
<Daisuke_Ido> 2007-2008
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: whats the prob with the page. it doesn't work right in firefox?
<flaccid> panathos: i don't understand?
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: point out what doesn't work on the page, i'll let you know why
<Daisuke_Ido> continuing onto the next page, it gives me the "this browser isn't certified"
<darkdead> which page ?
<Daisuke_Ido> click next and it hangs
<intelikey> browser ident error.
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9746/
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: that's me running your exact sources.list file
<userund> Daisuke_Ido, it works, I'll tell you how to do it
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: ah thats like someone said before. its the UA string because the site sniffs. and yeah next page does seem to hang
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> so i'm switching user agents
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: interesting...
<userund> Daisuke_Ido, go here and grab this UA https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/
<Daisuke_Ido> like i said, it's not a big deal, just a pet peeve and something that shouldn't
<nosrednaekim> maybe their servers are down
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido oh. well you don't need help if you use linux  the gov knows that.
<intelikey> :)
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: theres a firefox extension for that
<Daisuke_Ido> coreymon77: just installed it :D
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: its one of my favs
<userund> Daisuke_Ido, restart, then go to Tools > UA Switcher > set it to IE.  Try again.  worked like a charm for me.
<Fizzbane> How do I enable restricted repositories in kubuntu?
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: well its a government site right? what country?
<userund> flaccid, US
<Daisuke_Ido> US
<Daisuke_Ido> and it works just fine with the IE useragent
<flaccid> they are breaking the law if its a US gov site
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: do u think it's possible that all 3 i'm having problems with are down?
<nosrednaekim> maybe
<flaccid> not section 508/wcag compliant. i would make a complaint about the site.
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: did u try to run apt-get update to see what u get right now?
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: http://www.section508.gov/
<nosrednaekim> nah..I can't uprgrade..too slow of internt connection
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: sue them if you can :)
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: sorry misunderstood
<nosrednaekim> sure
<intelikey> flaccid you dont file suit on first complaint.
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i was about to ask if ur internet consisted of a mouse on a wheel.. lol
<flaccid> intelikey: INAL or US resident
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: yeah... haha
<intelikey> you make them them aware. then if it doesn't change you file suit.
<Daisuke_Ido> i think they can skirt that with the "we check compatibility on new browsers quarterly"
<flaccid> doesn't relate to browsers. it relates to accessibility
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: I did the update,no new updates from that mirror,but I could connect to it
<flaccid> the stupid thing is that http://www.section508.gov/ is not even section 508 or wcag level 1 compliant
<jim__> im looking for a good p2p file share prog any suggestions
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: hmm ok im going to throw something at the computer then
<flaccid> i really hate how most internet related laws are just bs. never policed, never clear et.
<Xanith> well there are quite a few upgrades available, maybe i'll try that and then try again
<nosrednaekim> Xanith.. WAIT!!
<nosrednaekim> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<userund> jim__, amule, frostwire, or bittorrent
<nosrednaekim> there ya go..same error
<david___> dont use p2p
<david___> use newsgroups or torrents
<david___> if you are downloading mp3's p2p will get you in trouble much quicker...
<jim__> -i already use torrents know nothing about newsgroups though help?
<BluesKaj> jim, try amule
<nosrednaekim> Xanith is that the same error?
<david___> i found out about them a few days ago
<david___> and they are great
<david___> full http download speeds..and almost any file imagineable
<jim__> thanks blue i will
<BluesKaj> newsgroups aren't reliable anymore
<david___> well they are for me...
<david___> they work perfectly
<david___> i dont have to pay for a newserver either
<BluesKaj> thru your ISP ?
<david___> yes and thru karoo news for free :)
<jim__> i remember usenet on aol like in 96 but havent used them since
<david___> put it this way its quick.
<albert> which command line is the opposit of apt-get install?
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: yea thats the same error
<crimsun> apt-get remove
<albert> ty
<david___> just use the gui...itd be quicker if you are having problems
<Xanith> ahh yes good ol AOL, i've actually seen a few IRC servers that block AOL IP's.. lol
<raindog> I have both Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed.  I'm currently logged into my KDE session.  Under 'System Services' I see that GDM is running, but KDM isn't.  Am I missing something?
<coreymon77> ya
<david___> does any one know if kubuntu supports xvid and divx?
<nosrednaekim> xanith...probably a temporary problem with the servers
<coreymon77> remember those aol cds
<nosrednaekim> david___: yes it does
<nosrednaekim> "xvid
<coreymon77> i used to use those as coasters :p
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: ok i can live with that
<nosrednaekim> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> david___: it does but not off the shelf
<david___> not xvid?
<Xanith> i used to use aol cds as awesome fizzbies.. sometimes if i got bored i'd break out the shot gun, they make pretty hard targets on a pidgeon slinger
<david___> i need that one the most for south park
<naught101> anyone ever had this problem?: my main panel randomly dies, and I have to go to the panel config of another panel, change to the main panel, and re-set it's position...
<jim__> my xvid and divx plays fine i had to install a few extra codecs first
<nosrednaekim> david it is in the repositories
<naught101> happened in dapper, edgy, and now in feisty
<david___> thx thats all i needed to know.. :D
<nosrednaekim> naught: its a know bug
<rob-west> does anyone have a video card they dont need
<naught101> nosrednaekim: no real solution as yet?
<david___> cos south park seasons 11 is in motion...
<nosrednaekim> nope not that I know of...
<nosrednaekim> happens periodicaly to me though
<intelikey> Xanith sail them at just a slight pitch off a high mountain.... they go for ever.
<david___> is there a linux version/port of IMGBurn??
<|Jason8||> rob-west, i have a video card.  Diamond voodoo banshee 16 MB AGP
<|Jason8||> :p
<rob-west> i need more ram then that
<rob-west> :P
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: howd the grub thingy go?
<naught101> ok
<rob-west> i need atleast 128MB
<Xanith> intelikey: AWESOME, i don't think there's any mountains nearby but there are some good size hills
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim, didn't work.
<|Jason8||> nosrednaekim, I'm just reinstalling...
<jim__> thanks ubotu i was looking for my bookmars of those pages but couldnt find them
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8||: good idea...
<BluesKaj> for you guys adventurous enuff to use CLI instaed of GUI , doing video conversion and making dvd's from avi files , tovid rocks !
<naught101> CLI?
<david___> command line?
<BluesKaj> yup
<nosrednaekim> Command Line Interface
<david___> ah :D
<BluesKaj> yup :)
<intelikey> Xanith no mountians here either... :(  but i'm not always where i am....     err that dont sound just right does it?
<unholyskorn> hey guys, i got a problem, i restarted recently and my Vista will not boot, it goes to the loading screen and freezes. is there a way to redo the grub boot loader to reinstall the boot for linux and vista?
<Cobra_Bubbles> Success, Corey!
<malik_> where can i find the file mplayerrc?
<Cobra_Bubbles> Cobra Bubbles is now Wireless
<nosrednaekim> unholyskorn: I do not think thats a problem with grub... at least it doesn't sound like it
<coreymon77> Daisuke_Ido: yay!
<nosrednaekim> COOL!!
<david___> i am wireless too! :D
<unholyskorn> yah cause even my vista cd wont run when i startup
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: one thing though
<intelikey> i guess i am always where i am, i'm just not always here.
<nosrednaekim> unholyskorn: it won't even boot?
<Cobra_Bubbles> hrm?
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: why are you using Cobra_Bubbles now when you had it with a - earlier
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: why the change in nick
<Xanith> intelikey: lol
<Xanith> i'll brb everyone
<amayera> hu
<amayera>  I have compiled kde4 and want to start it via KDm but there is no KDE4 entry even though I have added it using /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<Cobra_Bubbles> This is how I have it registered
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: of you have a registered nick?
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<flaccid> amayera: try #kde ?
<Cobra_Bubbles> I registered it earlier this evening
<david___> i kde 3.5.2 is there any difference from then?
<david___> i have*
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: what are going to try out now?:-P
<amayera> flaccid: I try #kde-devel while trying here, hopefully sb knows.
<flaccid> david___: yes
<david___> does it look different?
<david___> or just more features
<Cobra_Bubbles> Probably going to find a decent messenger.
<flaccid> david___: check the changelog, few minor diffs
<david___> kopete is nice
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: or GAIM(I use GAIM)
<nosrednaekim> I know I know... not mucha  purist am I?
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: look at the pm
<Hasrat_USA> kopete doesnt have either voice or webcam support
<flaccid> i've used webcam on kopete before
<flaccid> its had support for a while
<malik_> where can i find the file mplayerrc?...........any1 have any idea?
<david___> is there any cd burning app that is as good as imgburn (win32) for burning xbox360 games?
<flaccid> malik_: have you searched for it
<david___> try repos...
<unholyskorn> anyone use vista?
<david___> i did
<Xanith> wow it upgraded to 3.5.6 that quickly?
<david___> but my wifi wasnt compatiable... wifi usb adapters :(
<Xanith> now if i can just get this thing to do anything else that i want it to do
<nosrednaekim> Xanith... used to long compile times...?:-D
<malik_> yes n it turned up nothing
<khaije> theres a program that will allow me to forward an arbitrary program via the command line, anyone know off the top of the head
<|Jason8|> man... I'm reinstalling kubuntu now... What language is this written in originally?  The translations seem a little bad.
<|Jason8|> in some spots
<flaccid> malik_: i don't have it on my system either. why do you need/want it?
<david___> is there any cd burning app that is as good as imgburn (win32) for burning xbox360 game
<nosrednaekim> |Jason8|: english?
<flaccid> david___: don't repeat
<david___> no wai!!!
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: lol yea kde would've taken like all night to install before
<david___> some one has to know what i am on about
<malik_> i changed the settings in  codecs n demuxer tab coz it wasnt playing a certain file n now i cant rstore it back to default settings........not matter what i do it wont go back
<Gh0st75> is there a program for kubuntu that lets you convert mp3s into audio cds? i know k3b can burn audio cds, but i didn't think it converted the files
<flaccid> david___: if they do they will msg the chan
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: tell me about it, my brothers with their once a month two day long compile fests
<nosrednaekim> gentooers
<flaccid> im a freebsd user. it takes me 2 weeks to compile kde on my notebook
<nosrednaekim> Gh0st75: I think amarok'll do it
<david___> hahaha 2 weeks
<david___> what MHz?
<flaccid> hehe
<intelikey> Gh0st75 audacity can convert them.  prolly mpg123 can too i don't know.
<flaccid> pentium M 1.7
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: i just don't notice that big of a performance decrease from not compiling to give a crap
<david___> ooowft...
<david___> so that means its around a 2.0ghz desktop px
<david___> pc*
<Gh0st75> gah, no hurry, just realized all i have are blank dvds and some cd-rws
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: I do notice  performance increase... but not enough to make me want to do it
<flaccid> i guess so
<david___> thatd mean it would take me just as long
<Gh0st75> will have to see if a local store sells cd-r singles, lol
<flaccid> compiilng kde with same flags is going to end up the same as pre-compiled packages generally
<david___> did u really have to wait 2 weeks solid?
<flaccid> yes i did
<david___> if u aint an adult what did your parents say to that?
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: well, sometimes i'm willing to trade performance for stability.. this is one of those times
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: but they don't use the same flags, wacky optimizations
<flaccid> hehe. i don't talk to my parents :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. me too
<flaccid> not that i live with them or anything
<david___> what age are you
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: who does the wacky optimisations? ubuntu or your compile?
<flaccid> i'm 25
<david___> ok just wondering
<nosrednaekim> my brothers doing gentoo
<flaccid> cool
<david___> why would you want to compile your own build?... is it so it optimizes it for your specific hardware?
<flaccid> anyone know of any notebooks with dual dvi out??
<nosrednaekim> david___: yeah...
<naught101> is there any way to use konqueror's copy function while preserving timestamps etc? ie. cp -p?
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: hard enough getting one with ONE DVI
<flaccid> david___: yeah. but you would need to change flags/compile options to get any of that. and there isn't much to do in that area
<nosrednaekim> at least in kubuntu
<david___> ok i dont understand flags...or any compile options for linux sources at least for now..
<flaccid> my boss has a dell notebook with 1 dvi, 1 vga. i don't understand why there is no dual dvi
<david___> why do you need dual?
<flaccid> david___: you don't have to worry about them really.
<flaccid> david___: i'm a developer
<Xanith> flaccid: compatibility :-p
<david___> but multiscreen on either would be fine
<flaccid> compatability of what sorry
<david___> analog signal is good enough?
<Xanith> flaccid: that way if u don't have a HD-Monitor, u can still use it for external monitors
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: there are dvi-vga adapters
<flaccid> david___: analog sux hard. it looks so crap on my boss' lcd
<flaccid> Xanith: i don't undertstand what you mean
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: that's true but how many average-joe users know about that
<david___> on my acer 19' ws it looks fine
<malik_> does any1 know how to restore mplayer back to default settings?
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: true truwe
<|Jason8|> Xanith, chances are, if you need an adapter, it's out there.
<flaccid> david___: maybe we have higher standards :)
<Xanith> flaccid: what if i go to buy a dell notebook, and i only have a monitor with VGA input..
<david___> no...i have 20/20 vision honest :)
<flaccid> checkout the macbooks. you have to use a dongle with 1 dvi. now that is so crap
<joel> malik_:  You could try rename your ~/.mplayer directory and just move back what configuration you want.
<flaccid> Xanith: use an adaptor. and in my case i'm not going to use analog lcd. its for digial lcd. but you can get an adaptor/dongle
<Xanith> flaccid: granted that you can buy those adapters, a lot of people wouldn't know that, and would probably just replace their monitor lol
<Xanith> flaccid: so you have both for compatibility :-p
<flaccid> Xanith: well thats how macbooks are shipped now. so hopefully the sales person would advise on sale.
<|Jason8|> wtf, the installer crashed :/
<Xanith> flaccid: ahh you had to remind me
<joel> malik_: ...assuming you did your configuration in your home directory...
* |Jason8| tries again
<Xanith> flaccid: gosh i want a macbook pro so badly
<flaccid> Xanith: so did i until i saw the shit video setup
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: ehh... they aren't so good
<flaccid> i'm going to buy another asus W*
<Xanith> flaccid: i get lucky enough to occasionally repair a macbook pro at work, i love them
<flaccid> instead
<david___> can u play hl2 on linux?
<flaccid> Xanith: there is lots of issues with them. little annoying things
<flaccid> david___: yeah
<nosrednaekim> specially with linux
<david___> do i need to download a loader
<david___> i have windows version
<flaccid> david___: cedega/wine
<Xanith> well if i had a macbook pro, no offense i wouldn't be running linux lol
<david___> oh noes not wine
<flaccid> Xanith: neither would i. i'd be running PC-BSD and OS X
<david___> i dont want to have to emulate
<david___> is it slow
<joel> hehe... wine means 'maybe'
<userund> wine is not an emulator
<flaccid> david___: no emulation
<david___> so is it a code conversion or something
<flaccid> a lot of people have hl2 running faster on nix/wine than win32
<Xanith> flaccid: you can laugh it up if u want, but i work on BestBuy's Geek Squad, at the new Geek Squad City location that repairs the laptops
<flaccid> david___: its a compatability ayer
<flaccid> Xanith: i don't live in the US
<david___> ok and how long/big does it install
<flaccid> and best buys sucks :)
<Xanith> haha i'd have to agree
<Hasrat_USA> omg you don't? where are you at?
<flaccid> david___: check it out yourself :)
<Xanith> but, they do pay me $20/hr.
<flaccid> thats good
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: where can I sign up?:-P
<david___> flaccid where you from...i thought u were american
<Xanith> nosrednaekim: Louisville, KY :-p\
<flaccid> i'm aussie mate :)
<david___> im UK
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: haha too far
<nosrednaekim> hows the fall down there?
<Xanith> it's winter
<Xanith> lol
<nosrednaekim> oh... summer
<david___> haha nice
<flaccid> its end of summer here
<david___> we are having spring here...
<nosrednaekim> right...
<nosrednaekim> not yet!!
<Xanith> and we're at about 29 degrees right now
<flaccid> im in tasmania that isand at the bottom of austraia
<AxlRose> anyone know  much about wine?
<david___> axlrose i too want to know more :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i know i like a nice pinot noir
<david___> i suppose i could wiki it but thatd be a long read
<Xanith> but anyway, at Geek Squad City, we repair over 6,000 laptops daily
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: WOW!
<Xanith> Hehe, 1/3 of them are Gateway, Go figure.
<david___> all by yourself :0
<Xanith> Well 1/3 is Gateway/Emachine, which are the same
<Xanith> At GSC there are a little over 650 employees right now..
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: just curious how many are acers?
<flaccid> quality, not quantity i say
<david___> anyone know how to install beryl i cant find it in the repos
<Xanith> umm Acers don't really come through much
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: probaby half lol
<Xanith> the way that the building is organized is by Brand
<flaccid> interesting
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> acer cheapies are shite. acer higher range is good
<Xanith> Sony, Having the least amount of problems, also deal with the "Other" catagory
<flaccid> where is asus cheap is generally quite good
<nosrednaekim> Xanith: hey...my laptops great... and as cheap as they come
<flaccid> hmm anybody with a sony i know has had issues constanty
<ubuntu> can anyone give me thew link of the spanich room_
<Xanith> We might occasionally see an apple come in, like maybe 5 a month or so
<david___> xgl beryl anyone have any ideas what im on about? it looks good :P
<flaccid> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Xanith> but i mean sell 1,000 gateways and 5 apples, guess which one u are going to see more often.
<david___> no comprendez...
<FifthWall> david___: have you tried the wiki?
<david___> i dont want to wiki it
<nosrednaekim> david: lazy...
<david___> il probs get it all wrong
<naught101> what am I doing wrong: mv: inter-device move failed: `/media/blackie-efs2sm-1/homebackup20061027' to `/media/blackie-linux/homebackup20061027'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<david___> id rather have experts working on the case like worker monkeys...
<nosrednaekim> naught.. use "mv -r "
<|Jason8|> mmm... I eat worker moneys for breakfast
<naught101> ofcourse
<naught101> cheers
<david___> oh noes
<david___> i paid good money for mines so stay back
<FifthWall> david: you need to add new repositories if you're going to use apt-get and such.
<david___> i have them added
<naught101> actually... |Jason8|: -R and -r are invalid options...
<david___> i use the multi/universe ones
<david___> isnt that enough
<|Jason8|> >_>  I didn't say anything.  used the wrong nick, naught101
<FifthWall> david: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<naught101> sorry.
<FifthWall> Just follow that.
<david___> ok il try the wiki
<naught101> actually... nosrednaekim: -R and -r are invalid options...
<david___> but if i mess it up you are held responsible obv
<david___> nah jk
<nosrednaekim> naught? I thought it was "recursive"
<david___> but i bet ill have to reinstall linux by the end of this
<naught101> so did I, but aparently not
<naught101> maybe that's only for cp
<malik_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> naught101: yeah I guess so
<naught101> I'm sure it was working a minute ago... oh well.
<david___> oh noes.. i just had to have ati the one with major incompatability...:(
<nosrednaekim> david___: yeah.. well
<david___> and my gfx in linux are a bit jumpy...is there anything i can do to fix this?
<nosrednaekim> its really not that bad if you follow the directions
<naught101> nosrednaekim: cp -pr, then delete I guess
<nosrednaekim> naught101: sounds like a dirty hack
<flaccid> nosrednaekim: what you trying to do
<nosrednaekim> flaccid: nothing
<david___> well im trying to install beryl
<david___> and fix my gfx problems..they are a tad jumpy
<nosrednaekim> david___: install the binary ati drivers first... but that should be in the tutorial
<david___> i can only get the .rpm so i need to use alien i think
<hgk_nz> hey all, i'm trying to listen to mp3's using amarok
<hgk_nz> someone suggested upgrading xine extra codecs
<nosrednaekim> david___: no...there are packages in the repositoires
<hgk_nz> but not sure how to do this
<david___> hgk.. if u cant play them just run it and let it install the mp3 support
<nosrednaekim> hgk_nz: open "adept"
<hgk_nz> nosrednaekim: i have adept open and it has a xine engine for amarOK audio player
<hgk_nz> but can't upgrade cos it says will break dependencies
<david___> nosred can u direct me to the ati drivers.?
<david___> what would i search
<nosrednaekim> david___: adept
<david___> i know how to use adept
<nosrednaekim> "fglrx"
<david___> thx
<flaccid> nothing thats not what my log says :)
<amayera> greetings from kde4
<nosrednaekim> hgk_nz: do you see the xine extracodecs?
<nosrednaekim> amayera: is it sweet?
<hgk_nz> no i don't it's not on list in adept
<nosrednaekim> !libxine-extracodec
<david___> damn.. it filters out everything when i use "fglrx"
<flaccid> !ati > david
<amayera> nosrednaekim: well, it is really unstable oxygen isn't as good as I thougt and it is not really better than 3.5 yet
<flaccid> !ati > david___
<nosrednaekim> amayera: I guess things will get better
<nosrednaekim> hgk_nz: do you have the multiverse and universe repoitories enabled?
<amayera> nosrednaekim: yeah sure. just compiled it because I am curious. Iam really looking forward to 4.0
<hgk_nz> nosrednaekim: yep i enable the two of them
<nosrednaekim> amayera: was it easy to compile?
<nosrednaekim> hgk_nz: hold on
<david___> flaccid? !ati?
<david___> i have ati
<flaccid> what ya trying to do david?
<david___> get my ati drivers installed
<hgk_nz> nosrednaekim: no worries :) thanks for the help
<amayera> nosrednaekim: yeah, just followed the instructions on techbase.kde.org  no compile error or anything
<flaccid> then follow the guide :)
<david___> and then install beryl
<david___> ok
<david___> that bot sent me it
<flaccid> yes
<nosrednaekim> amayera: maybe i'll try it
<flaccid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<david___> i thought he was reall hahaha
<david___> lol bots going mad
<david___> jk
<nosrednaekim> hgk_nz: did you click the little reload or update button after enableing them?
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<david___> !botmashface
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botmashface - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hgk_nz> lol
<amayera> nosrednaekim: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<david___> !bottime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bottime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> thank you
<nosrednaekim> bookmarked it
<compilerwriter> Jucato you on?
<nosrednaekim> is Jucato like super help man or something?
<flaccid> probably
<flaccid> there are quite a few of those here
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<compilerwriter> nosrednaekim I go looking for him when I need help.  He has never steered me off course yet.
<malik_> my tv tuner card shows up in cam device list instead of webcam..............any help will be appreciated n if some one can help i ll even pay for it?
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: right
<compilerwriter> Lynoure is another good one to ask for help from.
<lascar> good lord malik_
<lascar> pay?
* lascar shudders
<flaccid> you should actually ask the channel for help
<lascar> surprise!
<malik_> well i can tell this much that damn thing is installed but not showin up in any IM client's device list...........darn tv tuner card shows up n im really annoyed
<malik_> so i will gladly pay if some1 can help me fiix it
<flaccid> malik_: have you tried tvtime on the card?
<malik_> flaccid: whats tvtime?
<flaccid> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<compilerwriter> I need help in setting up ssh to use keys instead of passwords.  I tryed earlier with the aid of someone who seemed knowledgable, but I ended up having to rescue my system.  Could someone help me do it correctly this time?
<malik_> i dont care abt tv i want webcam to work which is not workin
<flaccid> compilerwriter: probaby not the best channel for that kind of help
<Tm_T> compilerwriter: Hmm, I should know those things.
<flaccid> malik_:  then why did you mention tv tuner card?
<flaccid> what webcam model is it
<compilerwriter> Is that an offer to help Tm_T
<Tm_T> compilerwriter: I guess. ;)
<malik_> becoz it shows up in device list in my IM clients instead of webcam showin up there
<Tm_T> malik_: What im client for starters.
<flaccid> malik_: doesnt' mean much. the problem is there is no standard webcam protocol.
<compilerwriter> query Tm_t rather than flood the channel can we message here?
<flaccid> you could msg here to share the knowledge...
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: are you still there?
<Tm_T> compilerwriter: Query would be fine, hit me while I do some searhing. :)
<malik_> hence im askin for help..........to make matters worst im a newbee n i took the plunge but its not turnin out what i thought it wud be
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, I'm in the process of installing kubuntu dapper.  It's "Scanning the Mirror" at 1%.  Been there for 15 minutes.  Let it sit or restart?
<flaccid> [2007-03-11 13:29]  <flaccid> what webcam model is it
<malik_> flaccid: creative pd0040
<flaccid> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<flaccid> is it in supported cams?
<flaccid> (i really wish there was a standard webcam protocol. atm *nix users have to try reverse engineered drivers specific to their models and pray basically)
<lascar> question: how the hell can i replace my system speakers with my headset for audio output?  I've tried tinkering with the sound system, but to no avail.
<david___> i had to enable all repos to get fglrx and alien...oops.
<malik_> yes its one of the supported
<david___> musta missed one or two repos
<flaccid> lascar: you need an headphone out which is amplified or you need a headphone in the line out
<|Jason8|> I'm in the process of installing kubuntu dapper.  It's "Scanning the Mirror" at 1%.  Been there for 15 minutes.  Let it sit or restart?
<flaccid> malik_: does the guide help you to set up ?
<lascar> i've got it connected to a usb adapter, and it's detected
<lascar> it even works with Skype and such
<david___> do the drivers work instantly for ati or do you need a restart?
<david___> cos i see no change
<Skuller> david___: restart the X
<flaccid> david___: restart X at kdm screen
<|Jason8|> guess I'll restart... again
<david___> all i done was installed with apt get gui
<david___> adept sorry
<david___> ok
<malik_> flaccid: http://alpha.ovcam.org/ov511/..............here are the guide homepage but this one doesnt make any sense to me .........i followed some other page but that doesnt work either
<flaccid> sady malik its going to be like that for a lot of people even when their cam is supported
<flaccid> malik_: if you cite a specific problem with the set up of this, i'll help you with that problem
<david___> ok... so i restarted the x server but i still get trails when moving windows and stuff.. i have a 256mb 3d gfx card isnt that good enough?
<flaccid> yes it is good enough
<david___> so why is it still glitching?
<flaccid> i don't know
<flaccid> perhaps try #xorg
<david___> i have a 9550 ati so the driver i installed was the correct one
<lascar> flaccid: any more ideas about the headset?
<ubuntu> spanish room
<flaccid> lascar: did you understand what i said
<lascar> yeah, and i'm saying they don't apply
<flaccid> why not
<lascar> the headset works PERFECTLY under apps like skype
<flaccid> you can't listen to something with speakers without an amplifier
<lascar> hold on, lemme finish
<flaccid> so what app does it not work in
<lascar> there's this odd scenario
<lascar> i can play 3 media files simultaneously on the speakers
<ubuntu> sorry, what was the spanish room link_
<lascar> from the 4th on, it switches to the headphones
<lascar> but just for the 4th media files and upward
<lascar> *file
<ubuntu> im having a lot of problems installing kubuntu, and there they are helping me
<flaccid> lascar: what sound card is it
<lascar> sound is onboard for system
<lascar> headset connects to a c-media usb adapter
<flaccid> ah ok.. you didn't tell me about that
<flaccid> or i missed it
<flaccid> um
<ubuntu> is there anyone thath knows the spanish room link?
<flaccid> so whats the actualy problem lol
<flaccid> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lascar> 8-)
<flaccid> is that it ubuntu?
<lascar> i want to configure my sound system to output ALL sound to my headset, instead of a half-and-half with the speakers, flaccid
<flaccid> so like i asked before which application is not doing this?
<lascar> kde itself
<flaccid> maybe it doesn't support what you want
<flaccid> i guess the ony thing i can suggest is google and consulting the driver documentation
<lascar> then why would it switch after handling 4+ media files?
* lascar sighs
<flaccid> i don't know.
<lascar> better than nothing i suppose
<flaccid> welcome to linux lol
<lascar> thanx all the same
<lascar> indeed
<flaccid> its things like this that really suck
<lascar> tell me about it
<flaccid> you might run into someone that knows what to do or you might find it in google or forums
<flaccid> but you have to be lucky...
<lascar> i'll chance it
<flaccid> this is where windows beats *nix
<SoccerGuy^> where at exactly?
<flaccid> it works on windows
<SoccerGuy^> i dont know what you guys were talking about
<SoccerGuy^> i got here late
<flaccid> driver is available on linux, but don't know where the problem might be
<SoccerGuy^> oh, hardware
<flaccid> its like.. give me some doco to read to see where the problem could be. oh there is no doco, isn't that great...
<SoccerGuy^> yessir
<SoccerGuy^> my printer used to work in dapper but stopped in edgy
<flaccid> dang
<david___> go back to dapper then
<SoccerGuy^> yeah i went back
<david___> dont sacrafice...lol
<david___> :D
<SoccerGuy^> dapper is ok
<flaccid> or perhaps find out why an fix it
<SoccerGuy^> i tried
<david___> i have dapper...suits me
<SoccerGuy^> i think its a gnome printing manager problem. it works in kde, but not in gnoe
<SoccerGuy^> gnome*
<|Jason8|> I can't get Dapper to install :(
<|Jason8|> the installation keeps hanging on me.
<SoccerGuy^> are you installing on an old machine, |Jason8|?
<|Jason8|> SoccerGuy^: yeah.
<|Jason8|> that I am.
<|Jason8|> 450 MHz processor, 384 MB of RAM
<SoccerGuy^> ah there must be some kind of solution for old systems
<|Jason8|> I'm using the LiveCD setup right now.
<|Jason8|> works great.
<SoccerGuy^> should be in the wiki
<|Jason8|> hm?  This is a common problem?
<SoccerGuy^> i had something like that
<SoccerGuy^> did you burn the cd yourself?
<SoccerGuy^> it might be corrupted
<SoccerGuy^> or burned at a fast speed
<|Jason8|> No, ordered CD
<|Jason8|> I have a bunch, maybe I should try a different one.
<SoccerGuy^> ok, so we can rule that out
<|Jason8|> after I get this figured out, I'll hand 'em out to my friends
<SoccerGuy^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<SoccerGuy^> i used that, and it worked
<|Jason8|> :)  Loading the page as we speak :)
<SoccerGuy^> read CAREFULLY
<|Jason8|> Okay, I'll read CAREFULLY
<SoccerGuy^> good
<|Jason8|> But yeah, I've tried installing like 7 times today so far.
<|Jason8|> and it's either crashed or just froze :/
<SoccerGuy^> yeah, it's an old system
<abadtooth> Hey guys I have a problem... I'm trying Kubuntu out for the first time.. err well trying to try it. I downloaded Kubuntu burned it to a cd as an image, I boot off the cd rom drive it boots to the kubuntu menu where I select install or run live ( or whatever it said) and all it does is load to a command line that says something like Ubuntu@Ubuntu
<Hasrat_USA> what do you mean?
<SoccerGuy^> abadtooth: which cd did you download?
<abadtooth> the 6.1
<Hasrat_USA> there is no 6.1
<abadtooth> one sec
<abadtooth> 6.10
<SoccerGuy^> abadtooth: i assume you'd need the kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<SoccerGuy^> emphasis on the "desktop" part
<c0nv1ct> abadtooth: did you download the server version on accident?
<abadtooth> that is what I have
<abadtooth> nope, desktop
<SoccerGuy^> hm, i thought you had the server cd
<c0nv1ct> abadtooth: did you see any errors, because it should boot up into a GUI environment
<flaccid> might have to try the alternate cd ?
<abadtooth> Thats what I thought it would do, and no. I saw no errors :(
<c0nv1ct> abadtooth: is it possible you selected the wrong option at the boot menu?
<SoccerGuy^> abadtooth: i think one thing you could try when you get to the prompt, type startx
<abadtooth> I tryed a few ones
<c0nv1ct> abadtooth: the 'Safe Mode' option may take you to a prompt like that
<SoccerGuy^> or gdm
<abadtooth> but the one on top is the one that is right, correcxt?
<c0nv1ct> abadtooth: yeah, try typing 'startx' at the prompt
<|Jason8|> hrm.
<|Jason8|> apparently Legacy machines go slow... wtf is a legacy computer?
<SoccerGuy^> abadtooth: if startx doesnt get you anything, try and download a new iso, check the md5sum , and burn it again
<c0nv1ct> an old one :P
<SoccerGuy^> |Jason8|, legacy = slow
<SoccerGuy^> old stuff
<abadtooth> ok, I tried typing konqueror in the command line, it said cannot connect to X server or something like that
<c0nv1ct> abadtooth: yeah that wont work, you need to do startx first
<SoccerGuy^> abadtooth: startx <enter>
<|Jason8|> yeah
<abadtooth> Ick, I would hate to have to DL it agian, my internet sucks!
<scotty> In Kopete, is it possible to get the /me command to work?
<abadtooth> Yes, I'll go try that. but first I'll have to restart my PC
<ict_kubuntu> im indonesian
<c0nv1ct> abadtooth: if you have more problems, try the "Check CD for Errors" option
<ict_kubuntu> any body from indo
<ict_kubuntu> chat with me
<abadtooth> So I'll be back in a bit. and yes I already did that and it came up with 0 errors.
<abadtooth> Thanks for the tips guys brb
<panathos> pls... how can i do a recursive cycle with bash?
<panathos> for f in * *.mp3; do mp3gain -r -c "$f";done
<panathos> i want to process all subdirectory
<kRush> what works better on kubuntu/nvidia card: XGL/AIGLX Compiz/Beryl?
<panathos> all files in all subdirectory
<jayo> Anyone have an idea about how to get Kubuntu to recognize Belkin USB NicStic
<c0nv1ct> kRush: AIGLX
<c0nv1ct> kRush: Compiz/Beryl is up to you, Compiz is more stable, but I prefer Beryl
<abadtooth> Well I tried Startx...
<abadtooth> still no luck it just said fatal error 104
<kRush> ok I'll give it a shot
<vtiger> How do I fix kstartupconfig?
<abadtooth> :( I thought this was going to be like mandriva (EASY!)
<vtiger> When I run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start I get a could not start kstartupconfig error
<kRush> are the nvidia drivers from repos ready for AIGLX?
<vtiger> abadtooth: It is easy :-)
<vtiger> Just in a very hard way
<abadtooth> lol
<vtiger> kRush: Sure why not ? :)
<kRush> dunno how up to date the wiki is
<abadtooth> Then I might as well sit back and rot in windows
<vtiger> abadtooth: Trust me it's a lot easier than Windows
<abadtooth> I can actually install windows
<kRush> said sth about beta drivers
<vtiger> I installed Windows this week after two years. Felt like punching someone
<vtiger> So I did!
<david___> ahah
<Hasrat_USA> lol
<abadtooth> How do I get Kubuntu to load?!?!
<david___> use the livecd if u have it
<vtiger> abadtooth: What is it doing?
<abadtooth> I put the CD in it loads kubuntus menu I hit enter with install selected and it just goes to a command line!
<vtiger> abadtooth: How much Memory do you have in your computer?
<abadtooth> 1gig
<vtiger> ok that's cool. How much on the video card?
<abadtooth> geforce 6200 PCI 128MB
<vtiger> abadtooth: does it go to a busybox comand line?
<abadtooth> I don't know it says something like Ubuntu@Ubuntu
<vtiger> Hmmm
<david___> does grub even work?
<vtiger> abadtooth: You wouldn't happen to be on it now?
<vtiger> david___: No Hes a lazy slob living off his trust fund
<abadtooth> no, I'm on my other HD on windows :(
<mjunx> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<david___> hahaha
<carutsu> !flash
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<vtiger> abadtooth: Which Live CD ?
<abadtooth> 6.10
<carutsu> how do i make konqueror use it
<david___> flash 9?
<david___> is that macromedia flash
<vtiger> carutsu: once you install it I think Konqueror should know it's there
<carutsu> david___ yes
<david___> full version
<david___> without hacks or cracks.. or serials
<carutsu> vtiger i even installed firefox... i think didnt work
<vtiger> abadtooth: How do you feel about testing new software? :)
<abadtooth> Just dandy..
<abadtooth> Do it all the time
<vtiger> carutsu: Wouldn't matter until you install flash
<vtiger> carutsu: Did you read the wiki page?
<flaccid> ubuntu feels like beta half the time imo
<carutsu> vtiger err i know, i installed booth
<carutsu> vtiger i'm afraid no, i just looked for it
<vtiger> abadtooth: want to grab the feisty herd 5 CD ?
<david___> isnt it feisty fawn?
<abadtooth> What would that happen to be?
<vtiger> david___: feisty fawn is the trelease each CD is called a herd
<vtiger> david___: Borderline retarded but that's what happens when you let people with a sense of humpir name things
<vtiger> humor
<abadtooth> I'm lsoing hair fast...
<vtiger> abadtooth: That's the latest release of the version coming out in April
<abadtooth> I want Kubuntu, I don't like gnome
<abadtooth> lol
<david___> lol lose the hands or your in for a wig
<david___> i have kubuntu it looks great!
<david___> its better than having two bars..
<abadtooth> I feel so stupid! how can it be so hard to install an OS?!? I could install win 3.1 with ease...
<david___> at my first try with linux it took me ages to install packages...lol
<vtiger> abadtooth: Just havin a bad reaction to your hardware is my guess
<vtiger>  I don't know the edgy Cds seem to do that a lot
<david___> but first install was a breeze to get running
<vtiger>  either go up one release or down one
<abadtooth> Would a shotty video input card do anything?
<vtiger> abadtooth: no Clue take it out and see
<vtiger> abadtooth: You can always install it later if that's the problem
<abadtooth> Dang! I'll have to wait a whole 5 hours do DL another one..
<vtiger> abadtooth: Only one machine?
<abadtooth> Oh well, I can see no further help from planet earth, I am cursed!
<abadtooth> yes
<vtiger> abadtooth: What speed connection/
<abadtooth> a stupid dell dimension 3000
<abadtooth> 50Kb/s
<david___> well it cant be the gfx card if it works in windows.
<david___> it must work..maybe his card isnt supported
<abadtooth> it worked in mandriva fine!
<abadtooth> Too bad I messed mandriva up trying to install beryl
<david___> stick with mandriva until u can afford a decent card,
<abadtooth> I have the best possible card for a standard PCI slot!
<vtiger> Or for 5 hours to get Herd 5 :)
<vtiger> Wheeeee PCI vid cards?
<vtiger> ISA sound?
<david___> well maybe its your motherboards pci not working with linux... try a cheap agp one
<david___> i bet thatd work
<abadtooth> Does it have beryl pre installed on it by the way?
<vtiger> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<abadtooth> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<vtiger> Anyone know anythign about kstartupconfig ?
<david___> can beryl run on dapper drake?
<vtiger> Yup
<david___> its only giving me info on the edgy release
<abadtooth> Someone punch me for buying a dell!
<david___> if only my arms were that long?
<abadtooth> I was so looking forward to the ubuntu studio too!
<david___> !ubuntu studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<vtiger> !dell
<david___> wow...that looks pro...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david___> dell - crappy piece of kit..more info on the wiki :P
<david___> jk
<abadtooth> I feel like suicide!
<vtiger> Hi manchicken
<manchicken> howdy
<vtiger> abadtooth: Drama Queen
<abadtooth> Seriosly!
<david___> can ubunut studio be ran on kubuntu?
<david___> ubuntu*
<vtiger> david___: short answer is yes
<vtiger>  Long answer can be founf in #ubuntu-studio
<abadtooth> I would think so being as Kubuntu is the same as ubuntu, just with the KDE desktop
<abadtooth> But I'm stupid
<david___> ok
<david___> i knew that...it was the same
<david___> but different menu and stuff
<vtiger> abadtooth: Wait
<chovy> system seems very sluggins on x64
<ubuntu> spanish room
<vtiger> can you get the Ubuntu Cd to boot?
<draik> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<chovy> mainly web pages take a few minutes to load.
<ubuntu> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<abadtooth> I have the Kubuntu CD, it's boots yes!
<david___> nice
<david___> now all you need is a valid ext3 partition i think and a linux-swap and you are away
<abadtooth> but only to a stupid command line
<david___> doesnt it ask which way you want to load?
<compilerwriter> Now that I have ssh working with keys how can I require all ssh logins to utilize keys instead of passwords.
<vtiger> abadtooth: and you don't know if it's a busybox command line?
<abadtooth> How can I tell?
<vtiger> If it's a full command line you can login here and we could probably help you fix it
<vtiger>  abadtooth it will say busybox on it :)
<vtiger> plus typing startx won't even try to work
<abadtooth> yeah I can type commands and kinda of junk!
<abadtooth> But nothing works
<kristjans> why my 3d performance is pathetic compared to windows's?
* vtiger waves at DaSkreech 
<vtiger> abadtooth: what do you mean nothign works?
<vtiger> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<abadtooth> install your video card drivers..
<abadtooth> Startx just gives fatal error 104
<compilerwriter> Now that I have ssh working with keys how do I have my machine require a key to do an rsh login?
<mjunx> lol, nice one ubotu
<kristjans> i think i've installed the drivers
<kristjans> i have intel extreme 64 mb
<abadtooth> hmm
<vtiger> abadtooth: Oh Cool that's a full terminal :)
<abadtooth> Might not be supported
<vtiger> abadtooth: Do you have internet in it?
<abadtooth> I have no clue!
<vtiger> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kristjans> my 10 years old computer had a better 3d performance in windows than my year-old laptop does  in kubuntu
<vtiger> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<vtiger> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<abadtooth>  kristjans: it has to be a video card- driver problem!
<vtiger> abadtooth: Do you know IRC / commands?
<abadtooth> nope
<abadtooth> I'm new to irc
<mjunx> I do!
<Dr_willis> irssi has a very well done homepage with docs
<vtiger> abadtooth: Want a crash course to help?
<mjunx> type /help to get the irc server commands
<vtiger> Dr_willis: He's going to be on command line
<abadtooth> If it would help Kubuntu work, than yes I would love a crash course!
<Dr_willis> install lynx, or links then. :)
<mjunx> get links2
<vtiger> Dr_willis: Live CD comes with w3m
<vtiger> mjunx: No need
<Dr_willis> i knew there was another. :)
<vtiger> abadtooth: ok want to get a pen and pencil to write the steps down ?
<abadtooth> sure
<vtiger> abadtooth: tell me when you are ready
<abadtooth> I'm ready
<vtiger> Command one: sudo apt-get install irssi
<vtiger> if for some reason it tells you to update you need a sudo apt-get update
<vtiger> Command two: irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<vtiger> command three: This will be inside of the irssi interface. /j #kubuntu
<vtiger> At that point you can identify yourself
<vtiger>  or change your name to abadtooth with command four: /nick abadtooth
<abadtooth> ok
<vtiger> abadtooth: If you have internet it should worj
<vtiger> You are on dial up or Broadband?
<abadtooth> So basicly I'll be talking to you guys with morse code
<abadtooth> DSL, but more like dial up
<lisapc> i installed Kubuntu with OEM as username.  can I delete that and change it?
<Dr_willis> lisapc,  add a new user first. then you need to give that user   the sudo rights.
<vtiger> Once it's coming in the network card you should be ok
<lisapc> Dr_willis,  i typed: sudo oem-config-prepare
<abadtooth> ok, so I'll go try this..
<Dr_willis> lisapc,  cant say that ive EVER used that command befor.
<lisapc> Dr_willis,  someone told me
<abadtooth> be back in a bit
<lisapc> so now it asks me when I reboot to create a new username
<lisapc> and deletes the OEM
<Dr_willis> lisapc,  never heard of it.. :)
<Dr_willis> gee what happens i guess.
<lisapc> Dr_willis,  we alllearn somethinf every day
<Dr_willis> at least you dident make your first user named 'root' :)
<lisapc> exit
<david___> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<david___> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Anyone can help with a chrooted audio?
<Skuller> !audio | skuller
<malph> what is the fan favorite vnc client for kubuntu
<tarnold> evening all
* DaSkreech waves
<june> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<malph> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<K`zan> I seem to have lost my usb PTP camera, I keep getting: Could not claim the USB device, this just started today - anyone have any thoughts?  TIA!
<ubuntu_>  wow
<ubuntu_> this is abadtooth
<K`zan> wb ubuntu_
<K`zan> That sucks.
<ubuntu_> I'm in the irssi thing
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: type /nick abadtooth
<abadtooth> okay, if you insist
<K`zan> LOL
<abadtooth> ok, this is cool. but what purpose does this serve?
<abadtooth> I feel as if I'm using a version of linux made is 91..
<K`zan> In case it helps, gtkam returns this:
<K`zan> An error occurred in the io-library ('Bad parameters'): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x30f0). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.
<K`zan> Shows up in usbview....
<Hasrat_USA> linux made in 91 must be fast
<Hasrat_USA> today's ones are slow :P
<K`zan> Hasrat_USA: True enough.
<abadtooth> is vtiger here?
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: PRESS Alt+Left to get a new command line Alt+Right to come back here
<abadtooth> hes the one who had me connect to this IRC through a stinking command line..
<K`zan> trying reinstall on gtkam and all the dependancies...
<abadtooth> This little blinking underscore is soooo cool!
<K`zan> Nope, something has to be hosed with usb somehow somewhere :-(
<Tonren> Is there a KDE alternative to gparted?
<Dr_willis> qtparted
<abadtooth> DOS is fun
<Tonren> Thanks
<abadtooth> is vtiger here yet?
<makuseru> how can i strip the audio off an AVI?
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: Looks like no
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: What's the issue?
<abadtooth> I don't understand why he gave me instuctions on how to connect to this IRC through command line...
<abadtooth> When I need help getting the xserver to start on this kubuntu
<K`zan> [17180939.004000]  usb 4-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<K`zan> [17180939.156000]  usb 4-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<K`zan> damnifiknow...
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: What's the problem? I'm Guessing X failed?
<Tonren> abadtooth: This way, you can chat on IRC without worrying about having to reconnect if X crashes
<scotty|away> Is there any way to get the /me command to work in Kopete?
<teufel> anybody know of a program like automatrix or easyubuntu that will work on kubuntu edgy
<scotty|away> As in
<draik> I'm thinking about getting a scanner
* scotty|away is going to scream
<abadtooth> I pop the disk in, it boots to the menu thing I select install thorugh start and press enter
<DaSkreech> Tonren: I'm guesing that X won't come up
<draik> Does anyone have the HP Scanjet G3010 Photo Scanner
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: live Cd?
<draik> ?
<K`zan> damn, I hate to have to do a windoz on this :-(.
<abadtooth> It's the 6.10 version
<DaSkreech> Do you have Linux installed?
<Tonren> Oh dear... qtparted appears to be freezing
<abadtooth> the only thing that loads after I press enter is a blasted command line!
<abadtooth> no!
<abadtooth> I did, but I messed it up (it was mandriva)
<DaSkreech> Ah. So we are trying to get this installed. Hmm
<DaSkreech> Do you have an alternate CD ?
<Tonren> This might be the lamest thing in history
<abadtooth> Or at least for the xserver to start
<darkdead> ok i am asking again anyones tested kubunttu any kind of version on a i965p (intel core duo E6400)motherboard?
<abadtooth> no
<abadtooth> Why would I need one of those?
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: Do you have a terminal when you press Alt+Right ?
<abadtooth> yes
<draik> Does anyone here recommend a good scanner? I am leaning more towards HP
<DaSkreech> Ok there type grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log and tell me what it says
<Krishean> ok it was the hardware after all
<darkdead> hp sucks baddddd
<Krishean> wierd tho
<abadtooth> ok
<Krishean> it only happened once and awhile
<darkdead> i have 5 multi funcion and all broken in lees 2 years
<Krishean> or when i did certain things
<Gh0st75> i used to use a canon scanner for comics, was pretty good
<darkdead> and all are 350 e multi printers
<draik> I currently have a Cannon, but it's old and no drivers available
<darkdead> over 400$ evry ones
<darkdead> now whit a samsumg led's sacner and i loving it bad
<abadtooth> it says grepp: command not found
<Gh0st75> i'd like to get a new scanner with a small form factor, would be nice to scan my folks old photo albums to put in the fire safe
<draik> I have an HP laptop (running Kubuntu Edgy) and an HP Printer. No issues
<darkdead> i means de scaner
<abadtooth> lucky you] 
<darkdead> no the printer part
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: No two pp
<abadtooth> I did use 2 p's
<abadtooth> Or do you mean no p's?
<abadtooth> I typed what you said
<DaSkreech> one p
<abadtooth> ok
<darkdead> just get a led's scaner bubs scaner always fails fast
<K`zan> Ah, found the problem!  I am apparently not able to use USB, I can run gtkam as root.  No group usb, shouldn't there be one?
<teufel> is there an easy update program like automatix for kubuntu edgy
<draik> darkdead: What do you recommend? Brand/model?
<teufel> i cannot find anything that works
<abadtooth> just gives wierd stuff
<abadtooth> like (WW)Warnign
<darkdead> no just any ones whit led's lighting
<firemonkeyballz> umm think I know whats wrong with realtek hd cards
<abadtooth> ,(EE)Error
<firemonkeyballz> the mixer isnt entirely supported
<flaccid> K`zan: no usb group in kubuntu. gtkam is a gnome/gtk app..
<firemonkeyballz> and explans why I can get audio
<abadtooth> , (NI) Not Implemented
<K`zan> flaccid: THis just quit working today, I can run as root but not as myself now.
<darkdead> they dont need burn the lighting for start scaning
<K`zan> How do I allow me to use usb stuff ?
<Skuller> DaSkreech: why isnt it possible for abadtooth to reconfigure the X using the reconfigure command?
<K`zan> no gtk group either :)
<makuseru> how can i strip the audio off an AVI?
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: What did you type in?
<DaSkreech> makuseru: try cinelerra
<abadtooth> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DaSkreech> Skuller: Might be possible I still don't know why it's failing
<firemonkeyballz> if u want to strip audio... you can just reencode it with out the audio
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: And it returned NI not Implemented?
<abadtooth> It has several messages up, how do I tell which is the one?
<draik> anyone here know how I can have Kubuntu Edgy read from the CanoScan D646U Scanner?
<DaSkreech> Anyone that says EE at the start
<makuseru> does anyone know the max fle size on ext3 partitions?
<Dr_willis> very big. :)
<makuseru> general area number?
<Dr_willis> 	16GiB  2TiB
<Dr_willis> google.com to the answer..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> well the wiki site.
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<abadtooth> ok this is what it says, (WW) Warning, (EE) Error, (NI) Not Implemented, (??) Unkown. (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER (EE) No devices detected.
<orange_> can someone help me setup samba?
<Dr_willis> For a good samba background Install 'sudo apt-get install  samba-doc '  and read the Books that wil/usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/using_samba " and " /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/ " docs WELL worth reading. l be in ..   "
<flaccid> orange_: howto is on the samba.org
<Dr_willis> or in the repos. :)
<flaccid> its the same Dr ?
<Dr_willis> 'using samba ' is a very well done book its in the samba-doc package
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> and a quickstrt guide as well.
<DaSkreech> !X11
<flaccid> its a book Dr ?
<orange_> flaccid: I read those howto -its not really helpful on the smb.conf part - it just says to edit the smb.conf
<Dr_willis> Yep - the Orieally book. in html form. (older version however)
<abadtooth> did you get that daskreech?
<flaccid> orange_: maybe you are reading the wrong thing
<flaccid> Dr_willis: dang i didn't realise that
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  :)
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: in the terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abadtooth> ok, one sec
<Dr_willis> yep.. i need to track down a newer version of the book someday.. i dont know diddel about the advanced samba features
<flaccid> samba can be a pain in mixed environments
<Dr_willis> err. the new features
<DaSkreech> Pretty much say yes to everything but let me know if it gets your video card wrong
<Dr_willis> Ive fought with samba enogh to get it doing what i need. :)
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: ^^^
<flaccid> well the howtos on samba.org or more than suffice for most people's needs
<Dr_willis> under ubuntu/kubuntu, you need to install the samba package, then edit the samba.conf file to enable the home shares. THEN use 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' for the linux users to let them get TO their home shares.
<Dr_willis> then restart the samba service.
<Dr_willis> I tend to just share the 'home' dirs
<flaccid> the kcontrol admin snap in thing is really good if you ask me
<Dr_willis> there may be a samba config tool in the   settings->internet-network->samba area also.
<Dr_willis> :)
<K`zan> Anyone know what one does about this: An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'
<Dr_willis> but i rarely use it
<flaccid> that one sux compared to the standard kcontrol one imo
* Dr_willis starts it up.
<abadtooth> says I must run as root..
<DaSkreech> did you type sudo before it?
<abadtooth> nope, I'll do that
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: tell me if it detects your video card incorrectly
<orange_> I edit'd /etc/services "swat   901/tcp"   then I edited xinetd.conf to enable swat - restarted xinetd and when i do netstat -lt   -- it doesnt even show swat listening on the port
<orange_> am i suppose to enable it in the smb.conf
<flaccid> no swat is independent
<orange_> is samba suppose to be running or off or what
<abadtooth> I don't see nvidia in the drivers list anywhere, the closest thing is nv
<flaccid> i don't think it needs to be running
<Skuller> how do i update my clock's time from a time server?
<flaccid> !ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 464 kB
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: I think that's cool
<abadtooth> the NV you mean?
<orange_> will init.d and xinetd mess with eachother - should i uninstall one
<DaSkreech> Yes
<abadtooth> ok
<|Jason8|> hey guys, what's the command to install a .deb file from a source on the web?
<orange_> flaccid:  will init.d and xinetd mess with eachother - should i uninstall one
<flaccid> |Jason8|: d/l it first then use sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.rpm
<flaccid> orange_: i don't think so
<|Jason8|> flaccid, what's the command to save it?
<flaccid> ps aux | grep swat returns what, orange_?
<abadtooth> what on earth would I put for my video card bus identfier?
<flaccid> |Jason8|: to d/l by terminal use wget http://siteformy/package.deb
<orange_> root      4946  0.0  0.0   2796   752 pts/1    S+   23:50   0:00 grep swat
<|Jason8|> thanks :)
<flaccid> orange_: i can't remember swat on ubuntu. its a service which has a /etc/init.d script?
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: It doesn't offer a suggestion for you?
<abadtooth> And it was showing my onboard graphics chip, I haven't seen my nvida card anywhere...
<orange_> swat stream tcp nowait.400 root /usr/sbin/tcpd \ /usr/sbin/swat
<abadtooth> well it had something there already
<orange_> its written in inetd.conf in /etc/
<Skuller> flaccid: ok i did sudo apt-get install ntp
<flaccid> orange_: let me remote login to my kubuntu desktop at work 1 sec
<Skuller> now what?
<orange_> kk
<flaccid> !ntpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> sould be on forums somewhere
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: Did you disable your onboard i the bios?
<flaccid> Skuller: try this first http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-928.html
<Skuller> k
<Skuller> flaccid: i also did sudo apt-get install ntp-doc
<abadtooth> My bios is a dell. it doesn't give the option!
<flaccid> Skuller: i'm looking
<albert> hi, which is the command to show my network-ip?
<flaccid> albert: ifconfig
<albert> thanks
<flaccid> Skuller: doesn't seem to be an ubuntu forum or anything. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/synchronize-the-system-clock-to-network-time-protocol-ntp-under-fedora-or-red-hat-linux.html that sums it up
<flaccid> except you install ntp-server package and not ntpd
<flaccid> iirc
<ubuntu> is there anyone patient that would help a non-english speaking and non-linux usera with a linux problem
<flaccid> ubuntu depends on the problem
<abadtooth> well the cofig craps out when chosing colout depth
<ubuntu> ok, ill try to explain
<Skuller> flaccid: thanx...got it done....
<orange_> flaccid: up and running?
<flaccid> Skuller: yeah i think ntp-server already had the required stuff for update on install yeah. worked for you?
<flaccid> orange_: 1 sec
<Skuller> i did apt-get install ntp....then in the system settings--> date n time-->administrator mode-->check the 'set time...' box-->server was already selected as 'pool....'-->then in terminal 'sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org'
<Skuller> flaccid: i did apt-get install ntp....then in the system settings--> date n time-->administrator mode-->check the 'set time...' box-->server was already selected as 'pool....'-->then in terminal 'sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org'
<flaccid> ah yeah
<flaccid> i think if you install the server it will update and exit
<flaccid> but you don't need it
<flaccid> sweet
<Skuller> flaccid: yea dunno abt that...thanx
<flaccid> orange_: this may help you out. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58434&highlight=swat
<ubuntu> this will show my problem i think
<ubuntu> http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/3471/snapshot1ml3.png
<flaccid> Skuller: thats cool. i did it and it worked, so just 1 command not too bad.
<albert> how to i access the interface to costumize samba? (it was something like kcenter...)
<orange_> ive read every thread in ubuntuforum.org / kubuntuforums.org
<flaccid> albert: its in kcontrol
<orange_> i tried all those solutions and guides
<albert> you're my hero
<flaccid> orange_: including the one i pasted ?
<orange_> yep
<ubuntu> the 80 GB disk has only documents and its trying to boot from there
<orange_> i was looking at that one before i got on irc
<abadtooth> Ok, well I think it's time to just give up
<orange_> since swat is running in my process list but not listening in netstat -lt
<flaccid> orange_: interesting
<orange_> what can mess it between
<flaccid> i'm trying it now
<orange_> flaccid:  /etc/services - had swat already enabled for 901/tcp
<flaccid> it will work without that
<flaccid> thats just known ports
<orange_> flaccid: I just have 1 theory - does swat create a folder inside /etc/init.d/swat
<flaccid> i have the same issue as you organge
<flaccid> don't know
<orange_> flaccid:  folder at*
<flaccid> this is interesting
<flaccid> i guess just another broken ubuntu package like a lot of them..
<Hasrat_USA> should i change the clock tonight at 2 am?
<orange_> flaccid: Spent over 8 hours on swat - driving me crazy -- might just be better to suck it up and edit smb.conf manually
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: What do you mean it craps out?
<flaccid> orange_: here is the solution: http://www.jonhoweonline.com/blog/node/87
<Dr_willis> orange_,  gesh.. ya could of read that using samba book about 3 times.. in that time
<Dr_willis> and learned whats going on. :)
<flaccid> that worked for me and yes it would help if ubuntu could package things correctly so this shit doesn't happen...
<orange_> flaccid: does kubuntu come with a firewall enabled - blocking ports?
<flaccid> orange_: nope
<flaccid> thats not the problem
<Dr_willis> i dont think swat is a reccomended way to configure samba much these days
<flaccid> nah swat is good and its fine
<Dr_willis> I dont see any swat file in the init.d dir either
<flaccid> the link i pasted installs what is not dependent that should be for package swat
<orange_> flaccid: ill give that link a read - sec
<flaccid> it works for me
<flaccid> and that was after a apt-get install swat
<Dr_willis> what is the port# for swat anyway
<flaccid> port# ?
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> 901
<Cobra_Bubbles> hey, sweet
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: PIng
<Cobra_Bubbles> Sorry bout earlier... I got called away to do some chores
<Dr_willis> its not showing up here on 901.
<Dr_willis> perhapos it needs to be ebealbed in the samba.conf
<flaccid> no its independeant Dr
<flaccid> is it running ?
<orange_> is it /etc/init.d restart   ?
<flaccid> i ran it manually as they havnt even created a service script
<flaccid> as in /usr/sbin/swat  then backgroudned it
<Dr_willis> i see no init.d/swat service
<Dr_willis> yea.. i noticed that flaccid   odd.
<flaccid> yeah no init.d script for swat
<abadtooth> Daskreech I mean is just gives an error and goes to the command line
<flaccid> yeah it would be nice if they did make one
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: What error?
<firemonkeyballz> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_willis> http://localhost:901   should go to swat page.. but it aint doing it.. or am i confused.
<Dr_willis> i ran 'swat' :)
<Hasrat_USA> dr whwn should i change my pc clock?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: ping
<Dr_willis> Hasrat_USA,  it should change automaticially
<crimsun> DaSkreech: describe your host and chroot configurations.
<DaSkreech> crimsun: I think my sound may be not working in the non chroot
<unix_infidel> anyone here running feisty alphas?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: host is ubuntu chroot is kubuntu
<abadtooth> xserver-xorgpostin
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  it keeps wanting to upgrade to feisty.. but it aint doing it.. :)
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: Hmm
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: i'm still on dapper.
<unix_infidel> lol
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: ok can you do a less /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look under devices and tell me if it looks alright
<abadtooth> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwiting possibly-customized configuration file; backup in..yayaya
<Hasrat_USA> dr i'm not on windows
<DaSkreech> crimsun: I did a cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp on both
<Hasrat_USA> i'm running edgy
<DaSkreech> It kinda crackles on the host does nothing for the chroot
<crimsun> DaSkreech: ``dpkg --print-architecture'' in both is important
<unix_infidel> i'm hoping the new fiesty will be a MUCh better transition to new init system they are using.
<Hasrat_USA> i cant go back to win for religious reasons
<firemonkeyballz> ooh boy...
<unix_infidel> if it isnt, i'm switching back to debian.
<firemonkeyballz> ummm midi isnt enabled
<firemonkeyballz> heh
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Identical
<DaSkreech> i386
<crimsun> DaSkreech: does audio work properly on the host?
<unix_infidel> many people had problems with edgy and i couldnt bring myself to pull the trigger.
<DaSkreech> crimsun: I.. don't know really
<crimsun> DaSkreech: ...
<DaSkreech> I don't think it does now
<DaSkreech> I don't know how to play things in cli in ubuntu
<crimsun> wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<spitwise>  ya i downgraded back to dapper :/
<crimsun> I'm leaving work; I'll be back in 20 minutes.
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Groovy
<flaccid> sorry im afk atm bbs
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: it crashes and over writes the file?
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: try startx
<abadtooth> I get a fatal error
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> do a less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> look at the devices section
<DaSkreech>  tell me if it looks valid
<abadtooth> type less /ect/X11/xorg.conf?
<firemonkeyballz> think I may have a solution alc883
<firemonkeyballz> buh its in slackware
<firemonkeyballz> grr
<abadtooth> I type that in, but it does ntoing
<abadtooth> says no such file or dir
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: etc
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: tab is your friend
<makuseru> abadtooth: you ping me?
<abadtooth> whats tab do?
<Cobra_Bubbles> Sigh
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, how can I get rid of grub?
<Cobra_Bubbles> If it's not one thing, it's another
<Cobra_Bubbles> Now, I have no sound
<|Jason8|> I want to revert back to the standard Windows bootloader and drop grub.
<|Jason8|> Then I can work from there.
<DaSkreech> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<abadtooth> DaSkreech: oh I see
<DaSkreech> |Jason8|: You don't want to use LInux anymore?
<firemonkeyballz> firemonkeyballz@fmbllz-inc:~$ modprobe snd-alc883
<firemonkeyballz> FATAL: Module snd_alc883 not found.
<firemonkeyballz> well thats confusing
<firemonkeyballz> how do I get sound
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<firemonkeyballz> if i have sound
<|Jason8|> DaSkreech, I love linux, but grub's giving me problems.  so I want to start at Ground Zero
<|Jason8|> maybe I can fix this stuff then
<DaSkreech> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<abadtooth> |Jason8|: have you used lilo?
<DaSkreech> What kind of problems?
<makuseru> |Jason8|: you can download the super grub disk
<|Jason8|> I keep getting error 15
<|Jason8|> kernel not installed or something
<firemonkeyballz> lilo is old
<|Jason8|> totally renders that computer useless.
<firemonkeyballz> verry olllld
<makuseru> |Jason8|: you can download the super grub disk
<DaSkreech> |Jason8|: can you get it to boot?
<|Jason8|> super grub disk, eh?
<makuseru> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|Jason8|> DaSkreech, no.  The menu doesn't even come up
<makuseru> its in the first link there
<makuseru> itll fix grub, just about what ever the problem is
<abadtooth> does beryl come with ubuntu-Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> |Jason8|: So really you want to fix grub
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: no
<DaSkreech> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Hasrat_USA> hey guys i have just found out a trick in Beryl that can save you your job at workplace !! :)
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: have you done the less command yet?
<Hasrat_USA> for example you're watching pron. now if your boss comes near you, all you gotta do is press the right mouse button and then roll the mouse wheel down and everything on the screen will simply vanish :)
<Hasrat_USA> oll the mouse wheel up while pressing the right mouse button to restore everything :)
<abadtooth> DaSkreech: yes
<abadtooth> DaSkreech:  it's all messed up
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_USA: I have a better idea. Do work and get a raise so you can do that at home :)
<|Jason8|> DaSkreech, yeah.  it'd be nice to make that computer boot again.
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: Define messed up
<firemonkeyballz> screech is it just me or does kopete not support aim
<abadtooth> DaSkreech:  my nvidia card is nowhere to be seen..
<Hasrat_USA> well daskreech the method applies at home too if you have parents sisters siblings etc lurking around :)
<firemonkeyballz> hasart you could just back up everything in a tarball
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: Right. What about the other one?
<abadtooth> intel piece of just
<abadtooth> junk*
<Hasrat_USA> omg what do you mean lol fire
<DaSkreech> Hasrat_USA: Heh at home you should be proud of whatever you do :)
<firemonkeyballz> case the inocent change things
<|Jason8|> makuseru, I've tried that.  When I type "find /boot/grub/stage1", it replies with an error 15.  No device there or something like that
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: What happens if you plug the video card onto the Intel port?
<|Jason8|> FIle not found?
<Hasrat_USA> fire seriously, in beryl you press the right button of yar mouse and roll the wheel down and everything vanishes magically. u won't believe your eyes
<abadtooth> DaSkreech:  how would I go about doing that? the intel one is soldered to the MOBO
<aj_> wow herd 5 is pretty buggy
<firemonkeyballz> well im not there yet
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: Whooops i mean the monitor
<Hasrat_USA> fire you would be there eventually :P
<firemonkeyballz> and I just know  you can terminate the kernal easily
<abadtooth> DaSkreech: oh that makes sense
<orange_> if i created a swat file inside /etc/xinetd.d using nano -- do i need to add special flags using chmod or such?
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<DaSkreech> aj_: point that out in #kubuntu-devel
<Hasrat_USA> fire the playboy mansion wasn't built in a day you know :)
<firemonkeyballz> ture
<Hasrat_USA> lol
<warewolf_> Anyone able to help me trace what is causing my system to freeze?
<Hasrat_USA> i shoulda said Rome
<firemonkeyballz> im just happy that I have a linux distro thats close enough to work
<DaSkreech> warewolf_: Latent microsoftisms
<firemonkeyballz> stable
<Hasrat_USA> whatcha got fire?
<firemonkeyballz> and is recoverable
<firemonkeyballz> 6.06
<Hasrat_USA> bs
<firemonkeyballz> havent had any problems yet
<Hasrat_USA> can't ya download edgy?
<warewolf_> DaSkreech: That doesn't help =P It seems to start after I've had one of the 'buntu's on my system after a few days..
<Hasrat_USA> oh ok
<firemonkeyballz> just fixing the ones I kno
<DaSkreech> warewolf_: What's it doing?
<DaSkreech> makuseru: are you helping |Jason8| ?
<warewolf_> DaSkreech: And it seems to only happen when I have both wireless and Beryl running.. but not one or the other.. everything but the mouse will lock, can't switch to any terminals, power down..
* |Jason8| is sitting helpless
<DaSkreech> warewolf_: Hmm ask in #ubuntu-effects if anyone knows what's going on
<|Jason8|> lol
<makuseru> DaSkreech: well he said he tried my way and got an error
<firemonkeyballz> edgy wont be non alpha till april
<makuseru> and thats all i got
<DaSkreech> makuseru: That's not answering my question :)
<makuseru> haha, well i guess not since thats all i had
<scotty> abadtooth: ?
<|Jason8|> Hrm.
<abadtooth> DaSkreech: doesn't do anything... no output
<abadtooth> scotty: yeah?
<scotty> [23:26:43]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-PING request from abadtooth to channel #kubuntu, sending answer.
<|Jason8|> hrm
<|Jason8|> I think I figured out a problem
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: ok hold on
<|Jason8|> my swap file is on the drive I want to format.
<DaSkreech> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<firemonkeyballz> yeSSS found drivers!!!
<|Jason8|> I only have 384 MB of RAM
<firemonkeyballz> weee
<|Jason8|> so it spills over into the swapfile
<scotty> brb
<firemonkeyballz> this guy has a acer 5051 and has drivers
<firemonkeyballz> yey
<DaSkreech> Right that's what the swap file is for
<firemonkeyballz> !!!
<firemonkeyballz> buh their analog drivers
<firemonkeyballz> dang it
<firemonkeyballz> all well
<|Jason8|> DaSkreech, but then the installation modifies that hard drive, including the partiton.
<|Jason8|> so it runs out of memory.
<DaSkreech> |Jason8|: *blinks* Oh wait this is live CD?
<|Jason8|> Is there a way I can partition first and install later?
<|Jason8|> Yes, LiveCD
<|Jason8|> Trying to install
<makuseru> qt or g parted
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<Midspeed> hi everybody
<Midspeed> i am using kubuntu 6.10 dapper drake
<Midspeed> and i would like to upgrade to the latest version of kubuntu, where can i get the latest repository???
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<chavo> Midspeed, well dapper drake is 6.06
<chavo> 6.10 is edgy
<Hasrat_USA> wait until april 7th
<spitwise> edgy upgrade slightly sketchy
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: I have to go :(
<Midspeed> oh sorry i have edgy :)
<spitwise> ive read the install is just grand though
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: ask someone how to make dpkg-reconfigure use a specific video card
<chavo> the next upgrade is feisty which is still not even beta yet
<abadtooth> DaSkreech: thats ok, I don't care to ever try kubuntu ever again anyways
<flaccid> lol
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: alright :) I don't know if it's the edgy CD anymore. I'll look into it
<warewolf__> DaSkreech: Are there any logs I can check to maybe get a clue whats going on? It's been years since I've actively used linux..
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: You have mandriva Cds?
<abadtooth> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> warewolf__: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<orange_> flaccid: that package didnt fix it ;(
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: they work?
<abadtooth> da they work fine
<Midspeed> can somebody show me where to find the latest kubuntus repository list
<flaccid> orange_: did you run the binary manually?
<abadtooth> I want beryl though
<orange_> how
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: Ok. use that then. I'll try and find out if the Feisty CDs will pick up the right Video card maybe in the future we can entice you back again :)
<chavo> Midspeed, the upgrade to feisty is not recommended
<orange_>  flaccid /usr/sbin/swat
<flaccid> um /usr/sbin/swat
<flaccid> yes
<abadtooth> DaSkreech: possibly
<Midspeed> oh ok, thanks chavo
<orange_> it jus stalls the terminal
<orange_> ill do it again
<flaccid> orange_: that means its running
<Midspeed> yeah thats what happend when i tried by doing it through adept
<flaccid> ctrl + z to background it
<flaccid> then check ps aux and netstat
<DaSkreech> abadtooth: Sorry about that
<chavo> Midspeed, I run feisty here but the upgrade is a little rocky at the moment
<abadtooth> DaSkreech: it's ok
<Midspeed> ok
<DaSkreech> Dell sucks yes yes I know
<Midspeed> i will just wait until its more stable
<flaccid> i don't think ubuntu will ever be stable
<orange_> flaccid: netstat -lt shows nothing for port 901 or swat
* DaSkreech bows out
<abadtooth> DaSkreech: yes they do!
<chavo> only a couple more weeks till final
<flaccid> orange_: is swat running in ps aux ?
<abadtooth> I hope goobuntu is better...
<abadtooth> Google will pawn micro$oft!!!
<orange_> flaccid: whats the full cmd with | grep
<flaccid> ps aux | grep swat
<flaccid> although mind you mine seemed to be enventually absorbed by xinetd
<abadtooth> Anyways I've just wasted 5 hours of my life trying to install kubuntu
<abadtooth> cya all later
<flaccid> abadtooth: tahts pretty normal
<flaccid> cya
<|Jason8|> I clicked on a drive to partition and it gave me an error "The information sector has the wrong signature" and now qtparted is hanging.
<orange_> root      4976  0.0  0.0   8088  2016 pts/0    S+   00:50   0:00 /usr/sbin/swat
<orange_> root      5005  0.0  0.0   2800   768 pts/1    S+   00:53   0:00 grep swat
<flaccid> can you access it localhost in web browser?
<flaccid> or do a lynx http://locahost:901/
<flaccid> or do a lynx http://localhost:901/
<orange_> k
<orange_> lynx is a cmd or just slang?
<flaccid> its a cmd
<flaccid> but you need it installed
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install lynx
<flaccid> otherwise try web browser in X on the same machine running swat
<orange_> tried firefox / kde browser
<orange_> something interesting with lynx
<Skuller> !lynx | Skuller
<orange_> lynx: Can't access startfile http://localhost:901/
<flaccid> you dont get tcp        0      0 *:swat                  *:*                     LISTEN     - in netstat -tap ?
<orange_> nope
<flaccid> ah well
<flaccid> the extra steps in that site worked for me
<orange_> flaccid: dont give up :(
<flaccid> i don't know why it doesn't work for you
<flaccid> i give up because ubuntu is shit. they can't package something to save their lives
<flaccid> all i can suggest is killing swat
<flaccid> and running it agin for it was run before you did the extra steps in that page i pasted
<orange_> something changed
<orange_> the shell i ran the cmd /usr/sbin/swat  -- displayed this and stopped stalling
<orange_> Alarm clock
<flaccid> i got that too
<flaccid> wtf that was i dunno
<orange_> can u show me ur xinetd.conf and inetd.conf files
<flaccid> no i havnt touched them
<flaccid> i run swat without xinetd
<orange_> i have - so i want to try the original
<orange_> or see the differences
<orange_> i gonna uninstall xinetd as i dont really need it
<warewolf__> Can I comment the WACOM stuff out of my x.org?
<teufel> Hello is there anybody here willing to help me set up kubuntu for multimedia
<teufel> i can play any .avi files
<teufel> sorry cant
<teufel> i cant play any .avi files
<flaccid> orange_: you don't want to do that. it serves a lot of stuff...
<|Jason8|> install that one repository thing.
<flaccid> warewolf__: yes
<teufel> i did
<orange_> i jus installed it for swat
<|Jason8|> multiverse or universe or whatever
<orange_> i was originally on inetd
<flaccid> !multimedia ? teufel
<teufel> ok how do i enable universe and multiverse
<flaccid> !multimedia  > teufel
<flaccid> !repos > teufel
<warewolf__> flaccid: Can I just comment the lines from "server layout" to kill them all?
<flaccid> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<flaccid> read that warewolf__
<warewolf__> flaccid: Thanks!
<flaccid> np
<orange_> flaccid: I just want to try this last theory out - let me match ur settings in inetd.conf
<flaccid> no
<orange_> ok
<flaccid> you don't understand. it has nothing to do with inetd.conf
<flaccid> the only thing you should have in inetd.conf is
<flaccid> swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<flaccid> except the header comment..
<flaccid> maybe you need to run it under root i dunno
<orange_> run what under root?
<flaccid> 1sec
<orange_> i did the lynx cmd on root shell
<flaccid> orange_: is that line in your inetd.conf?
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<flaccid> orange_: try this: killall swat;  sudo killall swat; /etc/init.d/inetd restart; lynx http://localhost:901
<flaccid> let me know what lynx says
<orange__> sry about that -- power just went out -- freaky stuff maybe dlst relate
<flaccid> [2007-03-11 17:12]  <flaccid> orange_: try this: killall swat;  sudo killall swat; /etc/init.d/inetd restart; lynx http://localhost:901
<flaccid> [2007-03-11 17:12]  <flaccid> let me know what lynx says
<flaccid> and is
<flaccid>  swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<flaccid> in your inetd.conf ?
<orange__> swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<orange__> i have 2 lines
<flaccid> should ony need be one of thos elines
<orange__> netbios-ssn     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/smbd
<flaccid> thats fine
<flaccid> do my command and advise
<orange__> kk
<orange__> ok did the cmds
<orange__> no process to kill for the first 2
<orange__> and when restarting inetd
<orange__> lynx no good
<orange__> so process isnt running
<flaccid> wtf does does lynx no good mean?
<|Jason8|> I am so confused... under the Ubuntu LiveCD, only 100 MB of memory is used, with kubuntu LiveCD, over 360 MB is used.  Does KDE just take up that much more memory?
<orange__> Alert!: Unable to connect to remote host.
<flaccid> orange_ i don't know what your problem is then
<orange__> lynx: Can't access startfile http://localhost:901/
<flaccid> did you try another browser?
<orange__> even after restarting inetd - i try killall swap
<flaccid> try one now..
<orange__> says no process found
<orange__> swat*
<flaccid> orange_thats becuase it runs under inetd
<flaccid> so it won't return anything if its run under a parent process like inetd
<flaccid> inet is the internet super server
<orange__> how can i check if inetd is running
<aj_> can linux be smart enough to know daylight savings?
<robotgeek> aj_: it does
<aj_> so does it know the new time?
<aj_> like tonight its supposed to do it...2 weeks earlier than normal
<robotgeek> aj_: http://robitaille.wordpress.com/2007/03/09/is-your-linuxunix-system-ready-for-daylight-savings-time/
<flaccid> orange__:  ps aux | grep inetd
<orange__> flaccid: omg clap the hands
<aj_> oh cool
<aj_> that was a cool link thanks
* flaccid claps his hands
<orange__> flaccid: netstat -lt shows tcp        0      0 *:swat                  *:*                     LISTEN
<orange__> improvement
<flaccid> orange__: you should be ok now in theory
<orange__> YES!
<flaccid> it works?
<orange__> flaccid: yep
<flaccid> cool
<orange__> asks for login and accepts them and its not in demo mode
<orange__> like most ppl complain in forums
<flaccid> now you have to verify that inetd starts it correcty on boot
<orange__> look what i did
<orange__> i used adept to remove xinetd / netkit-inetd
<orange__> and install inetd
<flaccid> that didn't necessarily fix it...
<orange__> it did
<Pollyo> Does resizing a Windows XP partition work or is it something experimental?
<orange__> then
<flaccid> prove it...
<orange__> i installed netkit-inetd and removed inetd
<teufel> yo when i try to install vlc or mplayer it says "break install" the errors
<orange__> then i tried netstat -lt and a miracled happened
<flaccid> netkit-inetd is what you need
<flaccid> that doesn't prove anything orange__...
<orange__> it proves that xinetd messed up inetd
<flaccid> how so
<orange__> not allowing netkit to fix inetd
<flaccid> it proves nothing...
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> its a package, not a binary :)
<flaccid> who cares how it was fixed. at the end of the day, ubuntu didnt package it correctly...
<Krishean> is it possible to move an installation of kubuntu from one computer to another (different hardware)?
<|Jason8|> Okay
<flaccid> Krishean: yes
<Krishean> how would i go about doing that?
<flaccid> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<flaccid> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<teufel> using adept to install it says break install
<flaccid> that should help.. depends on if you want an image or not
<Krishean> i don't care what it does as long as i have all the same stuff
<flaccid> ok
<warewolf_> OK, it just locked on my again, but I was able to get into a terminal to recover without restarting...
<|Jason8|> Xorg is using 290 megs of RAM with the liveCD.
<Krishean> thank you, i'll try this out later
<|Jason8|> ...is that normal?
<Pollyo> Has anyone had success in resizing a NTFS partition?
<orange__> flaccid: TY for the help... i feel like posting something about removing all super servers then installing netkit to fix it - but u telling me that idea is wrong -- anyway - thanks alot for sticking thru it
<flaccid> orange__: npz
<flaccid> orange__: yeah you should never have to uninstall inetd or xinetd, the package maintainer is the problem here
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, how do I configure xserver?
<|Jason8|> it's using 290 megs of RAM right now, and I can't install kubuntu with it using that much
<warewolf_> Should there be like 6 copies of getty running?
<robotgeek> |Jason8|: how much ram do you have?
<orange__> warewolf_: i have 6
<chavo> warewolf_, yes
<|Jason8|> robotgeek, 384 megs
<flaccid> |Jason8|: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|Jason8|> flaccid, thx
<robotgeek> |Jason8|: maybe use a lower resolution, i am not sure. i dont know if kde is going to be usable too
<chavo> |Jason8|, where areyou getting that info from?
<chavo> I use KDE on a lptop with 384, it's fine
<flaccid> kde copes ok on 64mb ram
<|Jason8|> chavo, from the process monitor
<chavo> I just ordered a 1G stick for it tho
<robotgeek> |Jason8|: ignore me :)
<|Jason8|> :p
<chavo> |Jason8|, most of that is in the cache more than likely
<Pollyo> Any idea how much space the base kubuntu installation takes?
<chavo> Pollyo, ~1.8 gigs for edgy
<Pollyo> Anyone know of a Remote desktop that will also connect to Windows XP systems?
<LL_Hakaisou> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<flaccid> Pollyo: rdp
<flaccid> as for server the only common one is VNC
<Pollyo> flaccid, this rdp will allow me to connect to a windows system withouth installing additional software on the xp machine?
<flaccid> correct Pollyo
<flaccid> !krdc
<Pollyo> flaccid, thank you.
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 499 kB, installed size 968 kB
<flaccid> np
<Pollyo> I see virus scanners for Linux in the package lists.  I'm just getting involved in GNU/Linux do viruses work just like they do on windows on linux?
<flaccid> i actually really like krdc for its rfb reduction
<flaccid> Pollyo: nope
<teufel> damn
<flaccid> windows viruses don't run on linux
<teufel> all i want to do is watch a movie
<flaccid> !movie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !movies
<teufel> yeah read all that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hehe nothing there..
<teufel> repository this that all it says is break install
<flaccid> you have a codec problem teufel?
<teufel> yeah
<Pollyo> flaccid, If I were to install wine would I have to worry about viruses?
<teufel> im new to linux
<flaccid> what package you can't install, teufel?
<Pollyo> flaccid, any idea?
<teufel> vlc
<teufel> mplayer
<teufel> extracodecs
<teufel> says they are there
<flaccid> Pollyo: in theory no. in practice its a very small possibility.
<teufel> but says break install
<teufel> using adept
<flaccid> what says break install?
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> teufel: try using konsole and apt-get, you done that before?
<teufel> earlier
<flaccid> teufel: do an apt-get update
<teufel> ok hold up
<flaccid> what package(s) you need o install, teufel?
<june> does anyone know if in xorg.conf an agp card must reflect that in the "BusID" option?
<flaccid> june: well yes the bus ids need to match
<flaccid> iirc, june
<teufel> ok done
<teufel> vlc
<flaccid> teufel: now what packages do you want to install?
<teufel> mplayer
<teufel> and codecs
<teufel> extracodecs for avi files
<flaccid> let me just prepare a command for you teufel
<teufel> hells yeah i hope it works
<teufel> my head hurts
<teufel> too much new stuff
<flaccid> you don't mind a few extra things?
<teufel> na
<flaccid> coz its good to get a few xine things in there
<teufel> i just want this to be a mulitmeadia desktop atlease
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install vlc mplayer libxine-extracodecs gxine totem-xine xine-ui
<teufel> yeah xine is another i was wanting
<flaccid> try that teufel?
<teufel> Reading package lists... Done
<teufel> Building dependency tree
<teufel> Reading state information... Done
<teufel> Package gxine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<teufel> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<teufel> is only available from another source
<teufel> E: Package gxine has no installation candidate
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install vlc mplayer libxine-extracodecs gxine totem-xine xine-ui libdvdcss2
<flaccid> thats better
<flaccid> !pastebin > teufel
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste | teufel
<ubotu> teufel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install vlc mplayer libxine-extracodecs xine-ui libdvdcss2
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install vlc mplayer libxine-extracodecs xine xine-ui libdvdcss2
<flaccid> sorry teufel
<flaccid> im drunk
<flaccid> do the last command i pasted
<Admiral_Chicago> hahae
<teufel> so even thou it said package has no installin candidate its going to work
<flaccid> bloody red wine
<Pollyo> Will I be able to browse the web using Linux as easily as I can on windows? (Is there a better room for such questions?)
<Skuller> flaccid: wont hehave to enable some repos?
<flaccid> teufel: nope. do my last command and ignore th rest
<flaccid> Pollyo: you can browse faster and better :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Pollyo: much safer too
<Skuller> Pollyo: and safer
<flaccid> Skuller: we see now with my non-drunk command if extra repos requried
<Pollyo> Flaccid, how about plugins for the browsers?
<Skuller> flaccid: hehe...ok :)
<flaccid> Pollyo: only limitation is latest flash for browser helpers/plugins
<teufel> sorry man i dont think that worked
<flaccid> teufel: error?
<teufel> yeah
<teufel> same as earlier
<flaccid> can't be...
<flaccid> whats the last line of the rror
<teufel> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<flaccid> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> wtf
<flaccid> one sec
<Skuller> gxine?
<teufel> E: Package xine has no installation candidate
<Skuller> !gxine
<ubotu> gxine: the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 271 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<Skuller> !kzine?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kzine? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teufel> sorry im tired as well
<Skuller> !kxine
<flaccid> teufel: one sec. i am druknk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teufel> its cool im getting there
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install vlc mplayer libxine-extracodecs xine-ui libdvdcss2
<flaccid> you don't need the xine
<flaccid> sorry
<flaccid> wrong OS..
<Skuller> yea...not for gnome i guess
<flaccid> and the red wine...
<Skuller> i meant KDE
<Skuller> lol
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> you drunk too? lol
<teufel> E: Broken packages
<teufel> what does that mean
<Skuller> get away from me..i knew red wine had contagious effects
<flaccid> what else does it say
<teufel> im drinking southern comfort
<flaccid> Skuller: lol
<flaccid> nice
<teufel> im unregistered how do i post without flooding
<flaccid> teufel: just pm me
<teufel> i cant
<teufel> pm me
<flaccid> its my fault coz i'm drunk anyway..
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> use http://pastebin.ca
<teufel> says that those players have dependencies
* Skuller is going to rip someone's head off (mayb his dog) if feisty doesnt come out soon
<flaccid> pastebin the whole thing then link me
<teufel> ok hold up
<teufel> http://pastebin.ca/390205
* Skuller is willing to sacrifice someoen's head to honour the people who contributed in making the improvements in feisty
<flaccid> teufel: you need to enable repos
<flaccid> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<flaccid> thats a quick solution to enable all...
<teufel> ok i thought i did
<Skuller> aha...i thought so...lol
<flaccid> !libaa1
<ubotu> libaa1: ascii art library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4p5-30 (edgy), package size 54 kB, installed size 164 kB
<flaccid> hmmm thats weird but ^^
<flaccid> !vlc-nox
<ubotu> vlc-nox: multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 4038 kB, installed size 11060 kB
<flaccid> teufel: is universe enabled? taht might be the only one needed
<Skuller> *hiccup* (flaccid's red wine's contagious drunk effect's effect)
<flaccid> Skuller: its bettter to enable only the repose required
<flaccid> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<teufel> check all of those check boxex
<teufel> boxes
<flaccid> teufel: you probably need at least main, universe, and multiverse
<Skuller> flaccid: hmm...thas true...i was a nutcase to go about enabling all the repos in the  source-o-matic...lol...
<flaccid> Skuller: thats what i do anyway :)
<Skuller> lol...something tells me all this has something to do with red wine
<teufel> says create source.list opens kate .......... now what
<Orange1> whats the voice chat program for linux
<Orange1> like ventrilo / teamspeak
<Skuller> !akiga > Orange1
<flaccid> teufel: replace /etc/apt/sources.list with what was put in kate
<Skuller> !ekiga > Orange1
<flaccid> well technically my method is better practice than
<flaccid> red wine/all
<chavo> Orange1, teamspeak has a linux client
<Skuller> now i know what inspired them to name that compatibility layer WINE
<warewolf_> can someone help me figure out my windows partitions?
<Skuller> warewolf_: they are the 'ntfs' type
<flaccid> Skuller: no they are not
<Skuller> warewolf_: ignore that
<flaccid> they could be fat or fat32
<Skuller> flaccid: sorry
<warewolf_> Skuller: well, more specifically, why can I only have permission to see one of them?
<flaccid> warewolf_: pastebin output of sudo fdisk -l in konsole
<Pollyo> I haven't had any luck in changing the size of ntfs.
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<flaccid> ^^^^ thats a good guide on mounting
<Skuller> yea
<Skuller> i had da same problem when i installed kubuntu...
<warewolf_> flaccid: They are both already mounted, and I can read C:, but I am told I don't have permission for D
<Skuller> is D on a separate HDD?
<scotty> Question: How can I make my Kubuntu clock automatically update for DST?
<warewolf_> Skuller: No
<warewolf_> Skuller: Only 1 HD.. this is a notebook
<Skuller> warewolf_: first apt-get install ntp....then in the system settings--> date n time-->administrator mode-->check the 'set time...' box-->server was already selected as 'pool....'-->then in terminal 'sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org'
<Pollyo> My clock just updated looks like they have the new daylight savings working...
<Skuller> warewolf_: sorry
<warewolf_> Skuller: I wasn't the one needing that info =P
<Skuller> scotty:  first apt-get install ntp....then in the system settings--> date n time-->administrator mode-->check the 'set time...' box-->server was already selected as 'pool....'-->then in terminal 'sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org'
<flaccid> warewolf_: read the umask sections of the url i invoked
<Skuller> warewolf_: no idea about your problem...you can try using the method in !ntfs
<teufel> hey how do copy something to the root dir with konquerer
<flaccid> teufel: runk konqueror under kdesu
<Pollyo> When I locate my Dell restore DVD's I'm going to wipe the drive and setup both windows and kubuntu.
<teufel> i know how but how to with root access
<Skuller> flaccid: why not under sudo?
<teufel> i just started using kubuntu
<flaccid> Skuller: sudo is for cli
<Skuller> flaccid: what are the screw ups if u mix the two?
<teufel> and my head is hurting from thinking
<flaccid> Skuller: can't rememer off the top of my head. i never did the wrong thing and used sudo...
<Skuller> flaccid: hehe...ok i'l keep that in mind..thanx fer da info
<flaccid> well i do then had ownership issues, so stoppped...
<flaccid> Skuller: kdesu was made for a reason.... if it didn't need to made it wouldnt of been made
<warewolf_> Skuller: How do I account for a space in the name of the share? (using console)
<flaccid> warewolf_: encapsulate the param in inverted commas
<Skuller> warewolf_: you are now asking me questions and using terms out of my linux knowledge...please refer to someone else...sorry
<Thedeathmonkey> Wow... compared to linux, Kubuntu was like installing a cloud into my computer instead of a jagged metal monstrosity.
<Thedeathmonkey> I mean gentoo
<Thedeathmonkey> Man, I'm high.
<warewolf_> flaccid: Thanks
<flaccid> hahahahahahhaha
<Skuller> lol
<teufel> damn i cant find it
<Skuller> i KNEW it...the red wine conspiracy is around here
<Thedeathmonkey> Also, compared to how fast applications install/launch, its freakin' awesome.
<flaccid> gentoo will be faster if you install it correctly
<flaccid> :)
<Pollyo> What is gentoo?
<Skuller> i heard gentoo can be installed on xbox
<Thedeathmonkey> Well, I used it for 3 years, I was pretty good with it
<Skuller> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Thedeathmonkey> Gentoo is like Linux from Scratch, only it has a portage system similar to whatever Ubuntu uses
<Thedeathmonkey> I'm new, still learning terminalogy
<warewolf_> flaccid: rm -d doesn't remove directory?
<flaccid> warewolf_: rmdir
<flaccid> gentoo is good, but i'm a bsd user so i never use it
<Skuller> make dir?
<flaccid> mkdir
<Thedeathmonkey> Kubuntu is like my dream OS... holy crap.
<teufel> im looking right at the file in konqueror but i dont know how to access the root where do i put in the password
<me2win> !dst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skuller> cool...i remember using DOS bak in the 90's wen i was 8 and making dir's with 'md' trying to get games which i dont have to run
<scotty> Skuller: I get an error when I try to Set date and time automatically.
<Skuller> scotty: what error?
<scotty> It says Unable to connect to time server
<scotty> pool.ntp.org
<Skuller> did u apt-get install ntp?
<scotty> yeah
<Skuller> no idea then bro...it worked for me first time without hassles....
<Skuller> altho i also did sudo apt-get install ntp-doc....if that has any significance, i m not sure
<flaccid> Skuller: it has no significance
<Skuller> !ntp | scotty
<ubotu> scotty: ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 464 kB
<Skuller> flaccid: :( i thot so...dumb me
<flaccid> time to get a life
<Skuller> flaccid: hey..lol..you were the one who helped me in getting the ntp to work....
<Skuller> scotty: ask flaccid...he helped me to get mine working
<scotty> he left
<Skuller> sorry i dint notice that
<Skuller> scotty: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-928.html
<Skuller> scotty: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/synchronize-the-system-clock-to-network-time-protocol-ntp-under-fedora-or-red-hat-linux.html
<scotty> thanks, Skuller
<scotty> I'll take a look
<Skuller> scotty: np man...hope it helps...coz i cant anymore in this matter
<Admiral_Chicago> [/clear
<Admiral_Chicago> dammit.
<teufel> how do i use the sudo command in konqueror
<teufel> how do i use the sudo command in konqueror
<teufel> i need root access to move a file there
<Admiral_Chicago> teufel: kdesu konqueror
<|Jason8|> "There are differences between boot sector and its backup.  Not automatically fixing this."  Halt.  What would cause this?
<vegas> what do you guys recommend for a linux hard disk diagnostic tool?
<firecrotch> Hello all!
<vegas> hi firecrotch
<firecrotch> Is it just me, or do the symbols on this page: http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/p-convention.html    not show up right?
<firecrotch> Using Firefox 2
<vegas> yea they're messed up
<firecrotch> Anyone know of any way to make this not happen?
<vegas> tell the person that made the page to encode it correctly
<firecrotch> What's the standard for character encoding?
<vegas> i just tried it on safari, FF1.5, FF2, IE6, IE7, Konqueror and they all made it display like that
<vegas> is that your site?
<firecrotch> Heh, definitely not my site
<vegas> good
<firecrotch> I don't use silly characters like those
<vegas> i don't think they meant to
<firecrotch> Actually they did
<|Jason8|> what's the command to configure x-server agian?
<|Jason8|> I lost it... again
<firecrotch> vegas: http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/online-preface.html   They even made a table saying what each one should be
<me2win> is there a command to check memory types?
<firecrotch> !xorg > firecrotch
<firecrotch> !xconfig | |Jason8|
<ubotu> |Jason8|: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<|Jason8|> thanks
<firecrotch> me2win: What do you mean by "memory types" ?
<|Jason8|> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<warewolf_> Ok, I think I got most of this figured out... one last question on the mounts... does Feisty already have RW support for NTFS or still needs that extra package?
<me2win> firecrotch: like what time of ram this cpu uses, DDR 400 or 333 or whatever
<firecrotch> me2win: Open up the computer and look.  It's by far the most accurate way to find out.
<me2win> lol im too lazy
<|Jason8|> How do I get back into the GUI from the commandline?
<c0nv1ct> |Jason8|: how did you leave the GUI?
<|Jason8|> alt+f1
<c0nv1ct> |Jason8|: then hit ctrl-alt-f7
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<Hasrat_USA> linus torvald doesn't like GNOME :-D
<c0nv1ct> why would he? :)
<|Jason8|> hahahahaha.
<|Jason8|> gnome is pretty... ugh
<|Jason8|> reminds me of Windows 95
<makuseru> the only gnome that looks nice is Ubuntu Studio
<|Jason8|> I've run Ubuntu breezy for a while
<|Jason8|> just switched over to kubuntu dapper
<makuseru> why not Edgy?
<|Jason8|> it seems a lot faster so far.
<|Jason8|> Don't have the CD
<|Jason8|> :p
<makuseru> you dont need it
<|Jason8|> dialup
<makuseru> and its faster because its dapper and not breezy, not becuase its kubuntu not ubuntu
<|Jason8|> but KDE in general, makuseru
<makuseru> KDE is slower than Gnome
<makuseru> because it has a lot more options, and alot more to load
<c0nv1ct> i havent noticed a difference
<makuseru> and anyway, the dialup thing, when you install you would still have nearly 100 updates
<c0nv1ct> i just prefer KDE cuz i like QT apps, and only use maybe 1 or 2 gnome apps
<c0nv1ct> and nautilus blows
<MegaVolt> is there a way to burn a file bigger then 4 gb on dvd? k3b tells me the file cant be added (nero does the job)
<makuseru> and you can always get free Ds shipped to your house
<Hasrat_USA> i'm installing opera for linux now :)
<|Jason8|> did the msn server change or something?  I haven't been able to connect to that for a while
<|Jason8|> ooo, opera.
<c0nv1ct> MegaVolt: you may need a dual layer disc then
<makuseru> MegaVolt: you can only put 4.2 on a DVD unless its dual layer
<MegaVolt> i can put 4.4 gb on a disc
<MegaVolt> but not in a single file
<c0nv1ct> yeah i thought it was around 4.5
<MegaVolt> with k3b, nero can do it as single file
<makuseru> all my DVDs say 4.2 on them
<makuseru> but 4.4 sounds right
<MegaVolt> i got a signle 4.3 gb file hero, it fits on the dvd but k3b refused to add it to the project
<makuseru> because CDs say 700 but i can put mroe than 700 on one
<c0nv1ct> 4.7 sounds right to me, but i dont recall
<makuseru> no
<MegaVolt> 4480 meg
<makuseru> its not 4.7
<MegaVolt> quite exact
<makuseru> what kind of file
<MegaVolt> its a video
<c0nv1ct> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD
<c0nv1ct> its 4.7
<makuseru> it is not 4.7
<makuseru> no matter what you say
<c0nv1ct> makes sense, since 8.5 is dual layer
<MegaVolt> dvd-r and dvd+r have different sizes
<MegaVolt> and those differ from the pressed ones
<MegaVolt> but that really doesnt matter ;) the problem is that k3b wont burn a single file larger then 4 gb and nero (windows) can
<makuseru> megavolt: are you taking into account that it has to have other things on there to make the video play in dvd players, so its not just all that one file, it has to have the tings it needs on there
<MegaVolt> it wont evel let ma add the 4.3 gb file to the burn project
<MegaVolt> makuseru i dont want to play it on a dvd player
<makuseru> so your just doing data dvd then?
<MegaVolt> yea
<MegaVolt> a data dvd with a single 4.3 gb file
<makuseru> compress it
<MegaVolt> no
<firecrotch> MegaVolt, I think your issue may have something to do with base 10 vs base 2 representation of size
<MegaVolt> i dont want to
<makuseru> why
<MegaVolt> firecrotch: why is that?
<MegaVolt> btw using iso / udf file system doesnt matter, k3b wont even let me add the file to the project so i dont even get to the dialog to chose that stuff
<MegaVolt> nero the other hand lets me add the file and i can burn it, but udf only because iso cant handle large files (which i really dont care about ;) )
<makuseru> you could always use Wine and install Nero
<MegaVolt> so is it a bug / feature / missing feature in k3b? or is there a way to burn big files?
<makuseru> you can always just compress it
<firecrotch> Most of the time, when something is reported as 4.3 GB, they mean 4,300,000,000 bytes
<Hasrat_USA> opera is faster than firefox no doubt
<firecrotch> In some cases, they mean 4,617,089,840 bytes
<MegaVolt> firecrotch: the file is "small" enough to fit on the dvd so that shouldnt matter
<c0nv1ct> officially they are supposed to say GB or GiB to determine that
<firecrotch> c0nv1ct: But in reality, no one does
<MegaVolt> and even if it wasnt k3b should at least let me add it to the project and then tell me that the project is too big to fit the dvd
<c0nv1ct> firecrotch: exactly
<firecrotch> That's why when you buy a 500GB hard drive, it shows up as having only around 480GB of space
<makuseru> right click on it and kubuntu should tell you in bytes how biig ti is
<makuseru> big it is*
<c0nv1ct> firecrotch: because they use decimal instead of binary to decide the total on the package, where your computer uses binary math
<MegaVolt> i really dont see what that has to do with the k3b problem :(/
<c0nv1ct> MegaVolt: its probably exactly what we are talking about, its actually bigger than 4.3gb
<c0nv1ct> MegaVolt: is this a downloaded ISO, or something you made yourself?
<MegaVolt> <MegaVolt> firecrotch: the file is "small" enough to fit on the dvd so that shouldnt matter
<firecrotch> c0nv1ct: Exactly.  Everyone needs to get on the same page.  1GB = 1024MB.  Perioud
<MegaVolt> <MegaVolt> and even if it wasnt k3b should at least let me add it to the project and then tell me that the project is too big to fit the dvd
<MegaVolt> no my problem has nothing to do with that
<firecrotch> Could be a bug in k3b then
<c0nv1ct> firecrotch: yeah, using 'gibibytes and gigabytes' will just confuse people
<MegaVolt> lets say i got a 10 gb file
<MegaVolt> k3b _should_ at least let me add it to a project and then complain that the dvd is too small
<c0nv1ct> MegaVolt: GiB or GB? :P
<MegaVolt> lets make it a 12137238356 byte file
<firecrotch> MegaVolt: Why should it even let you add it if it's just going to give you an error?
<MegaVolt> because i could have a 20 gb blue ray disc or something
<c0nv1ct> or it may be expecting a mult-disc session
<MegaVolt> who is that k3b guy to decide what _I_ want to burn
<MegaVolt> right
<Hasrat_USA> duh i need to install Java for Opera and configure it to play wmv mpg etc etc files
<MegaVolt> so you dont know a way to burn single files >4gb in k3b except splitting em ?
<MegaVolt> java for wmv mpg etc ?!
<Hasrat_USA> no
<Hasrat_USA> i already have JRE 5 installed
<Hasrat_USA> mozilla can detect it
<Hasrat_USA> but opera aint
<Hasrat_USA> opera aint opening any java applet
<c0nv1ct> you probably need the opera-specific plug-in
<Hasrat_USA> although it's opening flash movies faster than firefox
<Hasrat_USA> yeah you're right c0nv1ct
<Hasrat_USA> let's tinker
<firecrotch> Stupid daylight savings time is throwing me off
<c0nv1ct> did it switch yet?
<firecrotch> My computer did
<c0nv1ct> i didnt notice i lost an hour
<thumper> Is there an upgrade-manager equivalent for kubuntu to go to feisty?
<thumper> if so, is it in the repository somewhere?
<c0nv1ct> thumper: i believe so, i saw someone asking how to run it after saying it was installed
<thumper> c0nv1ct: any idea what it's called?
<c0nv1ct> kubuntu upgrade manager or something, i'm not positive
<thumper> aparently I have to move to feisty now
<thumper> :-)
<c0nv1ct> why is that o.O
<firecrotch> thumper:  Why?
<thumper> sabdfl says so
<thumper> :)
<firecrotch> thumper: who or what is that?
<thumper> I'm a launchpad developer
<thumper> firecrotch: our self appointed benevolent dictator for life
<firecrotch> Can't you just change edgy to fiesty in sources.list?
<thumper> that is one way
<thumper> but when asking around I was told there was this new tool
<thumper> and it would be good to help test it
<JackPhil> howto prevent auto close monitor when watching movie?
<JackPhil> kaffeine
<thumper> so
<thumper> I thought I'd ask before just editing sources.list
<crimsun> adept
<thumper> crimsun: was that for me?
<crimsun> yes.
<thumper> Riddell: did you write the new tool?
<thumper> crimsun: that isn't the tool that was mentioned
<crimsun> hmm
<thumper> Riddell: to upgrade to feisty
<firecrotch> I'm trying to decide if I should upgrade to feisty
<thumper> the gnomers have update-manager
<thumper> and I recall there being a new one for kubuntu
<thumper> firecrotch: do you really need stability
<thumper> if not, then go for it
<thumper> if you do, then perhaps wait
<abattoir> thumper: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<firecrotch> thumper: I'd _prefer_ stability, but I'd also prefer having the latest stuff
<thumper> abattoir: thanks,exactly what I was looking for
<thumper> Riddell: unping
<abattoir> thumper: :)
<JackPhil> laptop, 10 minutes before the screen went to black without any mouse and key action.
<c0nv1ct> firecrotch: i'm the same way, i have feisty running on my laptop
<c0nv1ct> firecrotch: but feisty totally went nuts when i installed it on this PC
<JackPhil> but it is annoyed if i am watching movie.
<c0nv1ct> JackPhil: just disable your screensaver and power management
<firecrotch> Well, considering that I don't have any weird hardware, I think I may be just fine.  Everything worked out of the box when I installed Edgy
<firecrotch> Even wireless
<c0nv1ct> firecrotch: hardware-wise, feisty was fine, it was when i ran adept to update after the fresh install is when it got messy
<c1|freaky> hi all. what can i do when theres no sound output im using feisty?
<c0nv1ct> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pollyo> Here I go.... Attempting to resize my XP partition now that I have ntfsresize running does anyone know of major problems with it?
<c1|freaky> ARTS is running. it doesnt say anything like "no output device" amarok f.e. plays songs, the analyzer shows output (frequencies) and the song is playing but i have no sound output.
<c0nv1ct> Pollyo: i'd resize it while in XP, to be safe
<genii> Are there any good tools to recover/repair corrupted vob files?
<Pollyo> Onv1ct How do you do that?
<Pollyo> It just failed the resize because of "Extended record needed"
<c0nv1ct> Pollyo: manipulating ntfs partitions in linux, even just writing files to it, has risks
<firecrotch> c1|freaky: This may sound stupid... but are you speakers plugged in/turned on/not muted?
<c0nv1ct> Pollyo: right click on My Computer, and select Manage
<c0nv1ct> firecrotch: lol, i was just gonna ask that
<firecrotch> c0nv1ct: Great minds think alike :)
<c0nv1ct> firecrotch: its troubleshooting 101, start with the simple stuff that is often overlooked :P
<Pollyo> Onv1ct: Under manage it has the ability to resize a partion?
<c0nv1ct> Pollyo: i beleive so, let me fire up vmware and check
<c0nv1ct> Pollyo: i know vista does, cuz i just did it last week
<c1|freaky> firecrotch: nm its working now i dont even know why ;D
<firecrotch> c0nv1ct: Yeah, I did quite a bit of tech support in my dorm... you would not believe how many times I just had to plug in someone's printer when it didn't work for them
<c1|freaky> but the hardware volume wheel isnt working :(
<c1|freaky> but the keykombinition is ... so np ;D
<c1|freaky> i love kubuntu :D
<c1|freaky> how to say "kubuntu"? is it "K" "ubuntu" or like "qbuntu" ?
<Pollyo> Can you download a DVD install for kubuntu or do you have to purchase the DVD version?
<c1|freaky> no theres nothing u need to purchase
<Pollyo> I have the CD install.
<firecrotch> c1|freaky: I pronounce it as "Kooboontoo"
<c1|freaky> you can download the DVD ...
<Pollyo> I wanted to find a DVD install.
<c1|freaky> Pollyo: wait let me look
<c1|freaky> Pollyo: where r u from?
<c1|freaky> do u have any torrent client?
<Pollyo> c1freaky: Phila., PA; USA
<c1|freaky> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/edgy/release/ look there ;)
<Pollyo> c1freaky: Yes, on my Windows machine
<Pollyo> c1freaky: Thank you.
<c1|freaky> but its the edgy release ... feisty doesn't have a dvd image yet just cd test images
<c1|freaky> but edgy is the current stable
<Orange1> is there a program to rename my music collection properly
<Orange1> by using an online database
<c1|freaky> does someone know of any software for my ipod where i can put music and stuff on it?
<Pollyo> c1frealy: When the newest kubuntu is out will I be able to update the edgy install?
<Orange1> c1|freaky: yes
<c1|freaky> Pollyo: yes.
<c1|freaky> Orange1: whats its name?
<Orange1> c1|freaky: I know of a program for ipods
<Pollyo> c1freaky: Great.  I'll download and install the edgy DVD.  I have the feisty? CD installed on this machine.
<Orange1> c1|freaky: gtkpod
<Pollyo> c1freaky: I'll put the edgy on my windows machine.
<warewolf_> Wow... Amarok is nice :)
<Orange1> c1|freaky: theres also banshee / rhythmbox music player
<Orange1> gtkpod is the alternative to itunes
<c1|freaky> Pollyo: it isnt even hard to do that. i think ive read that adept can do that and even notifies u of a new release. but even if it doesnt you just need to know when the new release is out and ask here almost everyone knows how to do that. u can even install edgy and after the install upgrade to feisty at its current development state ;)
<Orange1> geek6oy: oyabin?
<c1|freaky> Orange1: thanks :)
<c0nv1ct> Pollyo: sorry, i guess XP doesnt have a resize option
<Pollyo> conv1ct: np.  I'm backing up my files onto DVD from my windows system.
<Orange1> c1|freaky: http://www.howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu6.10
<c1|freaky> u need to defragment your hdd under windows then u can use ntfsresize on a kubuntu live cd i guess
<Pollyo> c0nv1ct: I may just trash the entire system (or most of it)...
<Orange1> where is c0nv1ct
<Pollyo> c1freaky: I was reading you do not even have to bother with a defrag. (at least it stated you didnt have to)
<Orange1> nvm
<c0nv1ct> que?
<Orange1> when I try to open an mp3 from my xp box (networked with samba) it opens with amarok and thunderbird...
<Orange1> amarok closes right away and thunderbird wants to compose an email
<c0nv1ct> Orange1: lol nice
<c0nv1ct> Orange1: that i have not seen before
<Orange1> k-menu -> multimedia -> amarok   // doing this opens amarok and thunderbird
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs
<Orange1> and they crash right after
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<c0nv1ct> Orange1: can you edit the menu to verify the command for the link is correct?
<Orange1> i did that already
<TheGateKeeper> Orange1: install libxine-extracodecs & make sure amarok is using the xine engine
<c0nv1ct> TheGateKeeper: that will solve thunderbird from opening?
<c1|freaky> Pollyo: ok ;p
<TheGateKeeper> c0nv1ct: not necessarily but amarok should play the mp3
<c0nv1ct> TheGateKeeper: he says when he runs amarok, thunderbird opens too, and they both crash, i dont think it even gets a chance to load a mp3
<embrik> how do I install w32codecs
<Orange1> TheGateKeeper: where do you see an options/preferences on amarok - cant find it
<c0nv1ct> Orange1: can you run 'amarokapp' manually in a console window?
<Orange1> i used a different method to open amarok
<TheGateKeeper> well I would open amarok, get it playing mp3's ok then remove the file association with thunderbird if it is still causing a problem
<Orange1> but the link in startmenu or opening network'd files isnt working
<c0nv1ct> Orange1: open the playlist window, its under Settings
<TheGateKeeper> Orange1: settings --> configure amarok
<embrik> anybody, what's the repository for installing w32codecs? kubuntu dapepr
<c0nv1ct> embrik: have you enabled multiverse repos?
<TheGateKeeper> embrik: 1 min I will give you a wget
<Orange1> ah no wonder i couldnt find it - i keep forgetting about that mac bar in top
<Orange1> hold on i brb 10ms - gotta feed the kids
<embrik> c0nv1ct: multiverse is enabled
<TheGateKeeper> embrik: look at the top of the page: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<c0nv1ct> embrik: let TheGateKeeper get you the wget link, i forgot its not in the repos
<TheGateKeeper> c0nv1ct: ^^^^ on my web page :-)
<genii> Is there some smart demux/remux program which can salvage damaged vob files?
<c0nv1ct> TheGateKeeper: whats in the w32codecs package? i installed it once before on a different OS install, but i forget why
<TheGateKeeper> c0nv1ct: not sure exactly what they contain, but you would use them to play M$ sound files
<apu> hi all
<apu> how can i write down a cd iso to a rw dvd?
<apu> with k3b.
<embrik> TheGateKeeper: thanks :-)
<c0nv1ct> TheGateKeeper: ah, wma and wmvs i'm sure
<TheGateKeeper> c0nv1ct: yep correct :-)
<TheGateKeeper> embrik: yw :-)
<c0nv1ct> anyone know if theres any advantage or disadvantage to using different audio output plugins? specifically for amarok
<c0nv1ct> reason is, i was getting some bad quality, snaps and crackles
<TheGateKeeper> with xine engine?
<True_Friend> Hi folks
<True_Friend> i am facing a serious problem. last day reinstalled my windows xp on C/dev/hda1) it was FAT32 now changed to NTFS. But the problem is now other partition E/dev/hda it cannot be mounted automatically at startup. i tried to mount it through KDE System Settings but it gives error same error i got through "sudo mount -a" command this is the out put.
<True_Friend> .........................
<True_Friend> ss@ss-desktop:~$ sudo mount -a
<True_Friend> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda8,
<SunRise> is there any way to check my hard disk Errors which has NTFS file system?
<True_Friend> missing codepage or other error
<True_Friend> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<c0nv1ct> xine engine, and using 'autodetect' for the output plugin
<True_Friend> dmesg | tail or so
<True_Friend> ==================
<True_Friend> i can mount this partition manually with sudo mount /dev/hda8 /media/hda8 but then it is not accessable i can only access it through root account and there i also cannot write something.
<True_Friend> i tried to change permission but could not.
<True_Friend> any ideas????
<True_Friend> Edgy is once again teasing me a lot last time i had to migrate back towards Dapper i do not want this now
<c0nv1ct> wow, spam much?
<c0nv1ct> !pastebin | True_Friend
<ubotu> True_Friend: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<c0nv1ct> True_Friend: and i believe your problem is in your fstab
<c0nv1ct> True_Friend: if it was FAT32 before, and NTFS now, fstab has to be updated to reflect that
<True_Friend> nops
<True_Friend> hda1 is ntfs now
<True_Friend> not hda8
<True_Friend> hda8 is creating problem
<True_Friend> now can i paste /etc/fstab here?
<c0nv1ct> noooo
<c0nv1ct> use pastebin!
<SunRise> hey, can somebody answer my question?
<True_Friend> i do not know how to use it
<c0nv1ct> use pastebin, and include 'fdisk -l' output as well
<c0nv1ct> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<c0nv1ct> go to the link, its self-explanitory
<True_Friend> okiez
<True_Friend> i paste it there and give link
<c0nv1ct> yep
<c0nv1ct> include 'fdisk -l' too please
<True_Friend> okiez
<True_Friend> both
<SunRise> help to a geril, please
<c0nv1ct> well crap, amarok doesnt seem to like the other output plugins
<SunRise> *girl
<c0nv1ct> whats the problem SunRise
<SunRise> oh, thank's god...i received ananswer =)  is there any way to check my hard disk Errors which has NTFS file system?
<makuseru> how can i change the Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) value?
<True_Friend> here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9785/
<c0nv1ct> SunRise: fsck is the filesystem checker, but i'm not 100% sure it supports ntfs
<c0nv1ct> SunRise: you can always check it inside Windows :)
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: it does...this morning it auto scanned it for error saying i had mounted it 30 times already without a single check
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: ah cool, good to know
<Orange1> Skuller: how do i disable that or make it longer
<SunRise> conv1ct: thanks...but i can boot windows, it dosn't work :(
<SunRise> *cfy njt
<SunRise> can not*
<Skuller> Orange1: disable what or make what longer?
<c0nv1ct> SunRise: ahh, then go ahead and try running fsck on it
<Orange1> Skuller: that scanning thing every 30 mounts
<Orange1> i get it 2-3 times every 2 days
<c0nv1ct> Orange1: reboot less :P
<Orange1> i restart alot
<Skuller> Orange1: sorry no idea....it did this after 3 weeks to me though
<SunRise> c0nv1ct: i'll try
<Orange1> c0nv1ct: still learning kubuntu - must restart heavily -- i read somewhere that only times u ever need to restart is for a kernal upgrade -- so i guess its possible to reboot less if u know the cmds to manually restart services...
<c0nv1ct> Orange1: reboots are expected during the first few days of configuring, after you get everything set right, it wont be a hassle
<Orange1> where can i find the boot log
<Orange1> i get alot of 'key' errors i need to research
<c0nv1ct> Orange1: /var/log
<purpleplether> how do you read a vista live file system cd/dvd w/ kubuntu
<True_Friend> i think i should explain once again facing problem of a mounted partition lost here is the out put at paste bin plz suggest me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9785/
<c1|freaky> is there any other ipod software for kubuntu than gtkpod? it doesnt really work doesnt display any songs which are on my ipod
<Orange1> c1|freaky: have u tried the other two?
<daftman> do anybody else have a problem with kde kicker menu?
<c1|freaky> Orange1: /var/log/
<c1|freaky> Orange1: umm, no ;D can you give me the page again? :)
<daftman> i cant move the system tray to the place I want
<c0nv1ct> True_Friend: on line 15 of that pastebin, change vfat to ntfs
<c0nv1ct> True_Friend: its line 14 sorry
<Orange1> http://howtoforge.com/the_perfect_desktop_ubuntu6.10
<c1|freaky> thx :)
<True_Friend> and hda1
<True_Friend> but problem is in hda8
<True_Friend> it is lost
<True_Friend> and there is no change made in this partition
<True_Friend> :(
<corveum> Is there GUI tool that will allow me to mount smb shares at will?
<c0nv1ct> True_Friend: yeah, next to /media/hda8 in fstab, change vfat to ntfs so it will automount properly
<Orange1> anyone know what single_command mode is?
<c0nv1ct> True_Friend: are you having problems with hda1 as well?
<True_Friend> nops
<TheGateKeeper> corveum: yes if you are kubuntu
<corveum> That's why I'm in this IRC
<True_Friend> simply it is not writeable which is normal for a ntfs
<c0nv1ct> True_Friend: so its just /dev/hda8 then?
<True_Friend> but hda8 which is fat32 creating problem
<True_Friend> and it is also not changed
<True_Friend> only reinstall of windows let it brust
<c0nv1ct> True_Friend: no, /dev/hda8 is NTFS, look at the fdisk -l output
<corveum> Is it in the default build? Or do I need to download a seperate tool?
<TheGateKeeper> corveum: K --> System Settings --> Internet & network --> sharing
<True_Friend> ok i try this but it should not
<genii> corveum In Konqueror just put smb://  instead of http:// or so
<corveum> smb in Conqueror doesn't mount the share.
<c0nv1ct> True_Friend: to test it now before you reboot after making changes to fstab, type this
<c0nv1ct> True_Friend: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda8 /media/hda8
<True_Friend> ok i try it
<c0nv1ct> weird, i have to keep amarok at 80% volume, or it gets scratchy
<Cugel> convict: that may have to do with general sound settings -- try getting overall sound less loud?
<c0nv1ct> Cugel: even if i drop the master volume down, and put amarok at 100%, its quieter but scratchy still
<corveum> TheGateKeeper: When I go to Sharing and enter Administrator mode I still don't have access to any of the controls. Is something wrong with my install?
<caotic> Hi, im having a problem setting the root file sistem
<Cugel> Hmm, that's strange. Maybe people in #amarok can help.
<c0nv1ct> Cugel: but forcing it to use alsa seems to make it better
<Timsen> c0nv1ct, eventually you have to volume down the PCM part in Kmix
<Cugel> convict: yeah, actually I don't think it's particularly Amarok's fault.
<c0nv1ct> Timsen: i've turned that down as well
<caotic> i have several partitions, i have set one to be "/" but the wizard still tell me that there is no root file system
<TheGateKeeper> corveum: have you installed samba?
<c0nv1ct> Timsen: its at about 2/3rds max
<c0nv1ct> well, more like 3/4
<caotic> im in step 5 of 6 of the instalation, an it wont let me go any further
<corveum> TheGateKeeper: yes and smbfs
<corveum> (well samba is pre-existing in Kubuntu isn't it?)
<TheGateKeeper> corveum: no you have to install samba only the client is installed by default
<corveum> Anyone - How do I load Kubuntu Help files? All I've got in my install is this damned UNIX Manual
<corveum> TheGateKeeper: well, now how do I do that?
<c0nv1ct> corveum: the 'man' command is your friend :P
<TheGateKeeper> corveum: sudo apt-get install samba
<caotic> never mind, i found out what was the problem, i had a raiserfs filesistem on it
<corveum> I hate to say it, and I hope you guys to lambast me, but all this command line stuff is why Linux is never going to become a "user" OS... ok getting samba now
<TheGateKeeper> corveum: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<c0nv1ct> corveum: there is a GUI apt-get alternative
<TheGateKeeper> corveum: well use synaptic
<Cugel> corveum: most of the stuff you want can be done from the GUI -- but the command line is actually easier and more powerful. What would you prefer?
<caotic> corveum, htere is almost always a click/next wizard for whatever you want todo
<c0nv1ct> corveum: believe it or not, using the CLI is actually faster in many cases
<Cugel> But I agree with you.
<corveum> Synaptic isn't in the default Kubuntu install... so how do I get that one?
<c0nv1ct> corveum: use Adept Manager
<corveum> Who wants a click next wizard. That's the last thing I want
<TheGateKeeper> corveum: apt-get install synaptic
<smile> hello Linux People
<corveum> Same as Synaptic... not in the Kubuntu default install
<smile> I hav a problem to install Compiz on NVIDIA .... any help plz ???????????????????????
<corveum> hi smile
<Cugel> smile: what is the problem, then?
<caotic> will it be a smarth move to make a single boot partition for multiple distributions  asuming they will change/update the kernel ?
<TheGateKeeper> corveum: the default installed gui package manager is adept, which IMHO is rubbish
<c0nv1ct> corveum: you dont have to install Synaptic, Adept Manager accomplishes the same thing
<corveum> Oh, I use command line alot, don't get me wrong... but having to relearn all this UNIX is not what I have time to do right now
<smile> Cugel: i installed Compiz and Nvidia-xgl but the X server dont start
<corveum> TheGateKeeper: I agree with you there
<Cugel> gatekeeper: what's wrong with Adept? It does the updating fine.
<corveum> Updating, but what about know what else is available?
<c0nv1ct> Cugel: it has a search box, thats all i need it for
<Cugel> smile: it means your xorg.conf file is broken -- probably. Basically we need to see that file.
<TheGateKeeper> Cugel: try installing java, then you will find out one of the many reasons I don't like it
<c0nv1ct> smile: did you follow a HOWTO?
<corveum> Yes, but I don't even know what packages I need... so not much use for me
<Cugel> gatekeeper: java is really broken on my machine, can you elaborate on that?
<c0nv1ct> TheGateKeeper: thats because java requires you to accept a license agreement
<smile> Cugel: when I type "compiz" i get "gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images"  and "No composite extension"
<Cugel> But I used automatix2... (yes I know, I'm not worthy).
<c0nv1ct> TheGateKeeper: if you enable verbose while its installing, you can hit accept,
<TheGateKeeper> c0nv1ct: got it in one :-) :-)
<smile> c0nv1ct: yes .. 2 HOWTO .. the same
<smile> Cugel: my xorg.conf is fine
<c0nv1ct> smile: can you link the howto?
<corveum> Samba sure seems awfully big. . . Sigh why can't networks just get along - sniff -
<c0nv1ct> smile: its possible you may of missed a step
<c0nv1ct> corveum: i've always prefered microsoft services for unix, than samba for linux :)
<TheGateKeeper> c0nv1ct: synaptic lets you look at the terminal output whenever you want, adept is a BAD example or re-inventing the wheel
<smile> c0nv1ct: no .. i did it 4 times ... the same problm
<c0nv1ct> TheGateKeeper: adept does that too, u just click the button
<smile> c0nv1ct: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<smile> Cugel: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<corveum> c0nv1ct: I assume Microsoft bought their good networking from Nothern Telecommunications, because they sure ruined it when the release Active Directory
<c0nv1ct> smile: do you have a nvidia card?
<smile> c0nv1ct: gfore FX 5200
<c0nv1ct> corveum: hehe, i prefer NDS or as its known now eDirectory for LDAP
<smile> c0nv1ct: Gforce
<c0nv1ct> smile: then you dont need to install XGL, thats a really old HOWTO
<c0nv1ct> smile: are you using kubuntu Edgy?
<smile> c0nv1ct: i installed nvidia-xgl
<smile> c0nv1ct: is this ?
<Cugel> I have a question too. dmesg shows me massive amounts of errors like 'FAT: Directory bread(block 79) failed' -- they originate from my (disconnected) external harddisk. Is there any way to do something about that?
<c0nv1ct> smile: yeah, that howto has you installing XGL, when you can use nvidia's support for AIGLX instead
<c0nv1ct> XGL is actually harder on resources, and really doesnt do anything better that i've seen
<c0nv1ct> and AFAIK it doesnt support direct rendering, which blows
<smile> c0nv1ct: AIXGL ?? is this like XGL ?
<blue|palm> my apt-get is broken... I tried to install a package that tried to overwrite another package but failed... now everytime i invoke apt-get to do anything it tries to install the package (dcraw) and fails every time... how do i fix this?
<c0nv1ct> smile: yes, its the same thing, but it runs on top of Xorg, and doesnt require a seperate process like XGL to run too
<smile> c0nv1ct: and AIXGL runs Compiz too ?
<c0nv1ct> smile: i can help you fix your XGL, but I ended up reinstalling kubuntu cuz i messed it up so bad trying to remove XGL, lol
<blue|palm> c0nv1ct: but some of us are forced to use XGL namely ati users
<fdoving> blue|palm: when it fails you get the full path to the package at the end of the error message. 'sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i <path-to-package>'
<c0nv1ct> blue|palm: yeah, thats why i asked if he had nvidia first off :P
<c0nv1ct> blue|palm: nvidia users got it much easier in linux
<blue|palm> fdoving: but i dont want to overwrite it... i just want it to stop installing :(
<c0nv1ct> smile: yes, it runs compiz too
<blue|palm> c0nv1ct: I agree
<fdoving> blue|palm: ok, then remove the package. 'sudo dpkg -P dcraw'
<blue|palm> fdoving: lol is it that simple :) thanks
<corveum> How is autofs? any good?
<c0nv1ct> smile: did you modify your gdm.conf-custom like it says in the howto?
<blue|palm> fdoving: I was trying to remove it via apt-get i should have tried dpkg... thanks
<TheGateKeeper> c0nv1ct: well all I know is that a lot of people have come in here asking for help after attempting to install java with adept & it breaking their system, what really put me off is when it crashes & burned when I tried to install more than one package at a time
<smile> c0nv1ct: yes
<c0nv1ct> TheGateKeeper: i always have people install java with apt-get anyway, much simpler
<TheGateKeeper> s/crashes/crashed
<c0nv1ct> smile: please tell me you backed it up before you edited it
<smile> c0nv1ct: yes .. i did everything
<TheGateKeeper> c0nv1ct: me too :-)
<blue|palm> fdoving: thanks loads
<c0nv1ct> smile: you are using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<fdoving> blue|palm: you're welcome.
<blue|palm> fdoving: it was actually the package kubuntu-desktop that was conflicting (it was relying on digikam which was relying on dcraw)
<smile> c0nv1ct: both
<c0nv1ct> smile: ah ok, so you use GDM, and have both gnome and kde installed
<smile> c0nv1ct: but i installed it on Gnome means Ubuntu
<smile> c0nv1ct: when I type "compiz" i get "gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images"  and "No composite extension"
<c0nv1ct> smile: ahh ok
<c0nv1ct> smile: in that howto, it explains what to do for that
<corveum> c0nv1ct: what were you saying about the man command?
<c0nv1ct> smile: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9788/
<c0nv1ct> smile: add those 3 lines to the bottom of your xorg.conf
<c0nv1ct> corveum: i thought thats what u were talking about when u mentioned UNIX manuals
<smile> c0nv1ct: i did it already
<c0nv1ct> smile: and you still get an error about missing composite?
<c0nv1ct> smile: you did restart X after you made that change right?
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to mount ntfs partition with write permission
<smile> c0nv1ct: ya .. i restart my computer
<stamen> I am with new kernel which supports this
<blue|palm> Is there any way to speed up kubuntu? It boots up really slowly. and in kde launcing applications takes about 3-5 seconds. I have a dual core AMD FX-60 cpu with an 80GB ATA hdd and 1GB of ram so i dont think its my hardware. Konqueror is by far the slowest of the lot
<smile> but .. i cant start X
<smile> c0nv1ct: but .. i cant start X
<c0nv1ct> smile: what error do you get when X fails?
<stamen> but I don't know how to do this
<smile> c0nv1ct: compatibility with NVIDIA driver
<c0nv1ct> smile: does it say there are mismatched modules?
<c0nv1ct> smile: something like, found 97## but expected 87##?
<smile> c0nv1ct: NO
<c0nv1ct> smile: what is the exact error
<smile> c0nv1ct: NVIDIA module not found
<c0nv1ct> smile: ok, you need to reinstall your nvidia drivers
<c0nv1ct> smile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851&highlight=disable+module+nv
<c0nv1ct> smile: follow that guide starting at STEP 2
<warewolf_> Anyone help me get my microphone working?
<c0nv1ct> smile: and dont go to STEP 3
<smile> c0nv1ct: but i installed nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<c0nv1ct> smile: from apt-get? if so those are old
<smile> c0nv1ct: yes .. from apt-get .. so where can i find new driver ?
<c0nv1ct> smile: wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<ubuntu_> hi, I want to cold flash a nokia 770 but when I want to do this, there alwazs comes, you need to supply the second image..any ideas what that means_
<c0nv1ct> smile: those are the latest drivers, so when following the instructions in STEP 2 of that guide, run that instead of the 9260 or whatever it says
<smile> c0nv1ct: by the way .. can I install Beryl ?
<smile> c0nv1ct: on ubuntu DAPPER !
<c0nv1ct> smile: if you want, but compiz and beryl dont always play nice together
<c0nv1ct> smile: you are on dapper?
<smile> c0nv1ct: ya
<smile> c0nv1ct: i want install compiz OR beryl
<c0nv1ct> smile: ok, you should be fine anyway
<smile> c0nv1ct: thxs alot
<c0nv1ct> smile: you can run beryl if you want, its considered to be less stable than compiz though
<smile> c0nv1ct: i will try that
<c0nv1ct> smile: that same guide will tell ya how to install beryl if ya want
<smile> c0nv1ct: ok .. thank u .. i'll try
<Orange1> what package do i need to view quicktime .mov files  being streamed on firefox
<c0nv1ct> smile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336412&highlight=latest+nvidia could be a better HOWTO for installing nvidia drivers
<Jucato> !info mozilla-mplayer | Orange1
<ubotu> orange1: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<c0nv1ct> its more recent
<CrypTom> Hi all, I've got a strange effect: I installed kubuntu on my new ThinkPad X60, when I put it in the dock and boot using an external display, I get 1280x1024 resolution for kdm, as soon as I log in, it switches back to 1024x768. Why is that?
<warewolf_> Anyone able to figure out why KMIX isn't talking to the alsomixer?
<Hasrat_USA> CrypTom:
<sorush20> when I download a source where do they get downloaded to ?
<c0nv1ct> sorush20: depends on what you used to download it
<warewolf_> Or know why I can't have teamspeak and amarok open at the same time?
<fdoving> sorush20: with apt-get source?
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: Yes?
<Hasrat_USA> CrypTom: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: does teamspeak use OSS or ALSA?
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: what kind of changes do I need to make?
<sorush20> fdoving: yes
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: it's set to use OSS, not sure how to change to alsa (I don't know the pathname to the device)
<fdoving> sorush20: to the directory you issue the command from.
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: you can try setting amarok to use OSS as well, see if that fixed is
<c0nv1ct> it*
<Hasrat_USA> you would need to add "1280x1024" before every "1024x768"
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: what should the also device path be?
<Hasrat_USA> and restart x
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: I already did that
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: i had the same problem using wine and amarok, but making wine use OSS fixed it
<sorush20> what I I do it from synaptic?
<sorush20> or adept
<TheGateKeeper> isn't there an issue with more than 1 app wanting to use the sound card?
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: the resolution 1280x1024 is chosen, but only for the login screen (kdm)
<Hasrat_USA> CrypTom: paste your xorg into pastebin.ca and post the link
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: ok
<Orange1> Jucato: thanks
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: so you say to make them on the same? or different?
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: try making them the same, if that doesnt work, have one use ALSA and the other OSS
<Jucato> Orange1: sure
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: i have amarok using alsa, and wine using oss, and both are working, but didnt when both were using alsa, so it might be related
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: i havent used teamspeak since installing ubuntu, so i cant test that configuration specifically
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: The link: http://pastebin.ca/390295 (this is the xorg.conf created by the most recent knoppix, and it works well with knoppix).
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: I'm confused as to why KMIX doesn't change the volume on my mic.. had to open alsomixer in a console to get it working right
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: weird, i tested my mic yesterday, and kmix was working
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: in gnome I could change the audio driver.. not in kmix?
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: I modified the original xorg.conf (that is created when installing kubuntu) by adding what you said, but then I get 640x480 !!!
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: I've done this on several other notebooks before, I never had that much trouble
<Hasrat_USA> ok hang on a sec
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: i'm not sure where to change the driver globally in kde
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: oh, its in kcontrol, duh
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: do you know the path for the alsa driver then? I know my oss is /dev/dsp
<Hasrat_USA> oh crap
<Hasrat_USA> why does it look like that
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: no, i'm not sure of the actual path
<crazyrobot> my alt+F1-F6 is only showing half the screen, does anybody know how to fix this?
<picca> hi, i've just bought a Philips X55 laptop and can't get Kubuntu to install it.  It hangs when trying to load the "8139too" driver ... is it possible to tell kubuntu at boot time not to use this driver?
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: what do you mean? the many comments?
<Hasrat_USA> oh no it's ok
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: OK, using OSS for teampspeak and OSS for Amarok fails...
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: it could be /dev/adsp
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: try amarok with alsa
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: no go... I swear they aren't really changing..
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: be sure to restart amarok between changes, it was crashing when i didnt do that
<Hasrat_USA> CrypTom: i take it you can get 1280x1024 during KDM's login splash screen but as soon as it logs in, it goes back to that other resolution, right?
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: thats right
<Hasrat_USA> that's an improvement
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: Still nothin... in the control panel, should I leave it on auto detect for the sound driver? I've got full duplex on..
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: but when I use the xorg.conf created from ubuntu (and adding manually "1280x1024") I end up getting 640x480!!!
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: you can, but i think it picks alsa, lol
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: what app works when both are running? amarok only?
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: correct... no matter what my music flows =P (someone maybe doesn't want to hear my voice badly?)
<Hasrat_USA> well if you delete 1280... again you will get back to previous state
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: yeah, it sounds like teamspeak needs to be reconfigured then
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: I know it worked back with 6.06 and 6.10 out of the box...
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: try /dev/adsp
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: then I get 1024x768
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: i've seen this problem before, but never saw a solution, unless it was you in here before lol
<CrypTom> Hasrat_USA: maybe the problem is that I installed kubuntu without an external display (but I always did that with earlier laptops)
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: nah.. I've never needed help in the past with this same machine... I'm guessing it's a 7.04 glitch.. or KDE.. was using ubuntu previously
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: thats entirely possible, 7.04 is far from perfect :)
<Hasrat_USA> may be...but i'm running a 20 inch over here and i also made similar mistake during install and resolution was a little screwed up but i fixed it simply adding 1280x1204 to the xorg
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: I've had some quirks using Kubuntu vs ubuntu.. kinda strange that anything other then interface is different
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: not that i am aware of
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: No version of Kubuntu I've tried auto mounts my windows partitions... all version of ubuntu do... thats one thing :)
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: i actually started with ubuntu, with a kubuntu-desktop installed on top, then reinstalled completely to kubuntu
<smile> c0nv1ct: r u here ?
<c0nv1ct> smile: hi again, any luck?
<Orange1> http://www.winehq.com is this site down for anyone?
<smile> c0nv1ct: the 2 HOWTOs are for EDGY not DAPPER !! is that fine ?
<c0nv1ct> smile: it should be, the nvidia installer builds a custom kernel module for your specific kernel
<c0nv1ct> smile: wait
<c0nv1ct> smile: it says not to use on dapper, lol
<c0nv1ct> smile: or no, if you upgraded from dapper
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: no luck with adsp or /audio
<c0nv1ct> smile: you may want to use the older howto then
<smile> c0nv1ct: so i must upgrade my DAPPER to EDGY ?
<c0nv1ct> smile: no, that wont help
<smile> c0nv1ct: wich HOWTO should i use so ?
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: this is crazy... why must I pick full-duplex? that should be a given =P
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: deselecting full-duplex fixed it??
<firemonkeyballz> im just trying to find drivers for my realtek hd
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: no... I'm just looking through options to see if I maybe missed something magical
<firemonkeyballz> digital versions
<warewolf_> firemonkeyballz: thats what I've got... RT HD 7.1+2
<firemonkeyballz> 883?
<smile> c0nv1ct: should i use so the Beryl HOWTO from step 2?
<c0nv1ct> smile: 1 sec, for some reason i cant type in firefox anymore
<firemonkeyballz> did come accross some analog drivers in a blog
<firemonkeyballz> however
<firemonkeyballz> the link was dead
<warewolf_> firemonkeyballz: try looking up "azalia"?
<firemonkeyballz> yea
<warewolf_> firemonkeyballz: kinda suprised since that is Tied to Intel that there aren't drivers for linux..
<c0nv1ct> smile: i'm not sure now, since they are for edgy, and you have dapper, i dont wanna make things worse, lol
<Hasrat_USA> there is nothing as stupid and useless as window preview in beryl
<smile> c0nv1ct: so .. i see i will not run Compiz on my comp :-(
<warewolf_> Hasrat_USA: Stupid = system hard locks if wireless and beryl at same time =P
<c0nv1ct> smile: i'm sure its possible in dapper, but it'd be best to follow a howto specifically for dapper
<warewolf_> smile: You ATI or NVIDIA?
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: hes nvidia, luckily
<firemonkeyballz> i have ATI and got that to work
<smile> warewolf_: NVIDIA
<Hasrat_USA> warewolf_: ati?
<new-to-ubuntu> hi
<new-to-ubuntu> I've got a question
<warewolf_> smile: beryl or compiz? I've run both on both brands
<new-to-ubuntu> there is this one upgrade that shows up
<Hasrat_USA> warewolf_: ati?
<new-to-ubuntu> that never completely goes trhough
<new-to-ubuntu> I mean through
<warewolf_> Hasrat_USA: Video card brand?
<smile> warewolf_: compiz on dapper
<Hasrat_USA> yes
<new-to-ubuntu> it is called dvd+rw-tools
<new-to-ubuntu> its status is upgradable
<new-to-ubuntu> but when I request it to be upgrade
<firemonkeyballz> new-to thought ubuntu could do that already
<new-to-ubuntu> it will say "break (upgradale)"
<Hasrat_USA> warewolf_: if you are runniing Beryl on Ati you are prone to contronting many problems by default
<Hasrat_USA> fortunately feisty is coming on april 7
<new-to-ubuntu> firemonkeyballz: what do you mean by ubuntu could do that already
<firemonkeyballz> there are tools to burn DVDs
<warewolf_> Hasrat_USA: I'm not running ATI.. i'm trying to help someone run XGL =P
<warewolf_> Hasrat_USA: I'm looking for the guide I used for dapper / compiz that worked well
<new-to-ubuntu> I understand but 1) I don't have a dvd burner 2) the package has been showing on my upgrade list for a couple of days now
<crazyrobot> new-to-ubuntu: so download the source, and compile it, its the newest version anyway.
<crazyrobot> 7
<hyper_ch> new-to-ubuntu: open a command line interface and try this:   sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade      --> Will you then be able to upgrade it?
<firemonkeyballz> you can opt to not upgrade
<new-to-ubuntu> I have tryed that but I will do that again
<hyper_ch> new-to-ubuntu: you tried a dist-upgrade?
<new-to-ubuntu> does that go all in one line of command? because I usually have done that process in two lines
<c0nv1ct> smile: try running sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<hyper_ch> new-to-ubuntu: yes, all one line.... well the stuff between    ":"  and "-->"
<new-to-ubuntu> yes I had tried "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<c0nv1ct> smile: and see if that lets X start
<crazyrobot> before you do a dist-upgrade you have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<firemonkeyballz> new-to then theres another command after that
<warewolf_> smile: are you not wanting beryl?
<firemonkeyballz> you select the package to upgrade
<firemonkeyballz> im not sure what the command is
<new-to-ubuntu> afterwhat do you want me to edit out of the sources.list?
<new-to-ubuntu> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<new-to-ubuntu> that si what I just got
<new-to-ubuntu> hahaha
<smile> warewolf_: why not ?
<crazyrobot> you have to change all the dapper to edgy or whatever dist you want to upgrade to.
<hyper_ch> new-to-ubuntu: hmmm.... then it's interesting that you can't upgrade...
<calcmandan> Using Kubuntu 6.06.1 LTS. Just installed wine via the repository. The font is really ugly, but cannot find where to change it. Anyone have a tip?
<smile> warewolf_: but i saw in a HOWTO that Beryl is not stable on ubuntu !
<crazyrobot> change all the dappers and that apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade then apt-get upgrade.
<new-to-ubuntu> caugt it
<hyper_ch> smile: oh well, something not called stable does not mean a lot :)
<firemonkeyballz> I think for most it would just be easier to download the dvd iso
<new-to-ubuntu> for some reason when I had copied the command from here it had copied it twice
<firemonkeyballz> or get it from a friend
<warewolf_> smile: just wondering.. i think they are both very unstable =P anyways.. there are much better guides and scripts for beryl
<smile> calcmandan: type "winecfg" to configure wine
<hyper_ch> new-to-ubuntu: it works now?
<calcmandan> I was just there. I saw no mention of fonts.
<new-to-ubuntu> now it is going through
<smile> warewolf_: give it to me so
<new-to-ubuntu> and it proposed a lot of changes apparently
<new-to-ubuntu> thank you gang
<Orange1> anyone know if flash professional 8 works on kubuntu (with wine or another method) -- winehq.com isnt loading for me
<hyper_ch> Orange1: it works 100% with vmware or virtualbox :)
<hyper_ch> not sure about about wine
<new-to-ubuntu> but you know it is proposing getting rid of my whole kubuntu-desktop
<warewolf_> smile: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<new-to-ubuntu> :P
<new-to-ubuntu> I had not realized that detail
<crazyrobot> it will probably reinstall the new one.
<new-to-ubuntu> well I will reinstall it
<crazyrobot> new-to-ubuntu
<hyper_ch> new-to-ubuntu: that is strange... what did you do with your system?
<new-to-ubuntu> well not much that I know of
<c0nv1ct> smile: notice how it says (recommended) for AIGLX on that page? :P
<Orange1> vmware is jus ickky
<crazyrobot> new-to-ubuntu: when i upgraded my dual xenon box from edgy to feisty it did the same thing
<new-to-ubuntu> to which particular thing of all I have done to this system could you be referring to?
<new-to-ubuntu> hahaha
<hyper_ch> Orange1: you can try virtualbox then
<smile> c0nv1ct: what do u mean ?
<new-to-ubuntu> well I haven't changed any hardware
<hyper_ch> crazyrobot: you're on feisty and using konvesation?
<Orange1> hyper_ch: i used vmware and it was just too 'laggy' for me - thou this is a 'top' system
<c0nv1ct> smile: just saying, XGL is the hard way... but you'll be ok
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: Don't make the poor guys life difficult =P
<crazyrobot> no i'm on a edgy box right now.
<hyper_ch> Orange1: it's not laggy for me at all :)
<new-to-ubuntu> hey gang since we are already on the subject is edgy stable already?
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: i feel his pain, i did XGL first, and regretted it
<new-to-ubuntu> I mean kind of sort of?
<hyper_ch> new-to-ubuntu: edgy has been stable a long time
<Orange1> c0nv1ct: ya talkin about installing beryl with xgl?
<firemonkeyballz> wolf you wanan exchange contact info if either of us find drivers?
<new-to-ubuntu> I might consider upgrading then
<smile> warewolf_: i'm not a newbiz .. i'm pro .. i can do anything
<Orange1> hyper_ch: u need to do more intensive stuff -- til ya make vmware stop responding
<hyper_ch> there are still some issues upgrading from dapper to edgy I think... not sure anymore
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: I honestly don't know which I'm running.. either way a script did it all for 7.04 =P
<new-to-ubuntu> last I checked it was a couple of months ago and it still was kind of flakey according to someone in this channel
<smile> warewolf_: i tried compiz on Suse and Mandriva Redhat & Fedora
<oem> has anyone ever used Cedega?
<warewolf_> smile: then tell me why beryl + wireless = hardlock for me after random interval =P
<hyper_ch> Orange1: my old computer handles photoshop and civ3 quite well
<c0nv1ct> oem: i have
<oem> i installed WoW but cannot play it
<new-to-ubuntu> so in order to upgrade just change every "dapper" for "edgy" in my sources list?
<firemonkeyballz> smile just downlaod the kubuntu version and test it via live cd
<smile> warewolf_: i didnt try that frankly
<firemonkeyballz> if you have problems with it
<firemonkeyballz> then
<firemonkeyballz> just alert the community
<smile> warewolf_: i see u r not helpful .. bye
<hyper_ch> new-to-ubuntu: basically yes... but first check on the kubuntu site whether upgrade still has some issues
<Orange1> smile: harsh
<new-to-ubuntu> allright
<warewolf_> lol
<new-to-ubuntu> hahaha
<new-to-ubuntu> that will give me something to do
<oem> can anyone help me??
<new-to-ubuntu> allright gang I think I'm going to give it a try
<crazyrobot> anybody know how to change the default shell from 40x25 to 80x25?
<new-to-ubuntu> see you in a bit I'll let you guys know how it whent
<c0nv1ct> oem: what error are you getting?
<warewolf_> new-to-ubuntu: good luck
<oem> none it just wont play
<new-to-ubuntu> thanks warewolf_
<new-to-ubuntu> :)
<c0nv1ct> oem: type 'glxinfo | grep direct' and tell me if it says Direct Rendering: yes
<oem> it says all zeros behind each test
<oem> missing glx
<oem> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<c0nv1ct> oem: did you run the system tests in Cedega?
<firemonkeyballz> wheee have direct rendering :D
<firemonkeyballz> no wonder its fast
<c0nv1ct> oem: if any of them fail, contact cedega support
<oem> ummm
<oem> ok
<oem> why
<c0nv1ct> oem: cuz if they fail, cedega wont work, and the cedega forums will help you fix it
<oem> ok just ran the test it failed at direct rendering
<firemonkeyballz> well off to find drivers for the alc883
<c0nv1ct> yep, thats a problem, you probably need to reinstall your video drivers
<c0nv1ct> oem: what video card do you use, and do you use XGL?
<oem> HAHAHAHAHA      yeah whish i knew how
<oem> nividia
<c0nv1ct> oem: are you on edgy? and are you running XGL?
<oem> ooon edgy not know the other
<c0nv1ct> oem: default edgy doesnt use xgl, so probably not
<c0nv1ct> oem: what nvidia card is it?
<qex> hi
<qex> i got a huge problem..
<oem> sec
<c0nv1ct> oem: if its series 6 or higher, i got a guide for ya, that'll fix your glx problem
<qex> im using kubuntu and i need to know what my motherboards name is?
<firemonkeyballz> wolf if your interested on that link I found
<firemonkeyballz> http://uk.blog.360.yahoo.com/blog-kLgobDE_cqVv1JH8Yrs5u0AOygiyr1iiv0erhcaU_BKG?p=5
<qex> any code or software to se that?
<oem> it is (GeForce FX 5500 256mb AGP)
<qex> is there any software to se wich motherboard and so on .. i got in my computer?? please help...
<c0nv1ct> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<c0nv1ct> try that oem
<oem> ok
<crazyrobot> look at your bios
<qex> ? me?
<crazyrobot> qex: yeah
<qex> but isnt there any software to look it up?
<c0nv1ct> qex: not that i've ever found
<crazyrobot> qex: reboot your computer and hit f2 or whatever when it talks about setup.
<qex> okay.. so the only way is in bios.. thx :)
<oem> dude just take the cover off of your case and look
<qex> no press DEL
<qex> i know how bios works
<c0nv1ct> qex: you may be able to find out specific chipsets and such, but not your actual motherboard brand and model
<qex> but im to lazy for a reboot :P
<qex> okey.. thx.. il give it a shot
<firemonkeyballz> umm how do I check the kern version?
<firemonkeyballz> just wanna make sure this is compatable
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: uname -r
<smile> c0nv1ct: r u here again ? ;-p
<c0nv1ct> smile: lol yes
<oem> ok i am reading but not sure wich kernal i am suing is it if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8.
<firemonkeyballz> trying drivers from realtek
<firemonkeyballz> aka the others version
<c0nv1ct> oem: type uname -r
<smile> c0nv1ct: i installed Nvidia-kernel-common & nvidia-glx .. everything is fine till now
<c0nv1ct> smile: did you install the linux-restricted-modules?
<oem> oem@ubuntu:~$ uname -r
<oem> 2.6.17-11-generic
<c0nv1ct> oem: thats your kernel :)
<firemonkeyballz> cool sais that it has 883 in there
<rambo> hello, i have a big problem starting userconfig (doesn't work in gui either)
<firemonkeyballz> buh
<rambo> here is the error: http://rafb.net/p/jL2WiQ26.html
<firemonkeyballz> is it compatable
<firemonkeyballz> hrm
<oem> ok
<smile> c0nv1ct: is this ncessary ?
<c0nv1ct> smile: yes for the nvidia kernel module to be installed
<smile> c0nv1ct: not yet .. i will do it now
<firemonkeyballz> should work
<firemonkeyballz> sais it uses alsa
<c0nv1ct> smile: make sure its the right one for your kernel
<smile> c0nv1ct: ya .. i'm not so stupid :-p
<smile> c0nv1ct: r u a developper or just a user ?
<firemonkeyballz> wolf
<firemonkeyballz> u there ?
<Hasrat_USA> my system clock says it's 7:17 AM. is that correct? i'm in NYC
<warewolf_> firemonkeyballz:
<firemonkeyballz> think realtek have our drivers
<c0nv1ct> smile: a user, but i'm a fully qualified administrator.... but far from a developer
<corveum> So, the default Kubuntu install Help application only comes with a UNIX manual, is there a way to install the Kubuntu User Manual?
<firemonkeyballz> I just need the gcc packages
<warewolf_> firemonkeyballz: oh?
<firemonkeyballz> to install
<smile> c0nv1ct: aha .. ok
<firemonkeyballz> just picked up the others package and it said it uses alsa
<Red_Tear> hi
<smile> c0nv1ct: & u just stay here soling other's problems ??
<smile> c0nv1ct: solving
<c0nv1ct> smile: while playing texas holdem on pokerstars, yes
<warewolf_> firemonkeyballz: very cool... eta on success?
<roberto> HI
<roberto> How r u?
<firemonkeyballz> have to run adept and find gcc
<c0nv1ct> smile: i do it to learn mostly, gotta keep up on my linux skills
<smile> c0nv1ct: hhhhhhhhh
<c0nv1ct> smile: my degree is in network technology, if i dont keep up on stuff, i'm useless :P
<smile> c0nv1ct: good .. me too .. i use Linux from 3 years
<firemonkeyballz> its beter than nos's solution... wich might i mention made my kernal panic
<firemonkeyballz> had to fix my clock afterwards
<c0nv1ct> i've been a part time linux user since redhat 5, about 10 years or so
<smile> c0nv1ct: i'm certified on Manager Computing Developper
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<c0nv1ct> more and more a full time linux user every day :)
<c0nv1ct> i gotta get my certs, but i'm too poor to pay for the tests
<corveum> c0nv1ct: I have installed Samba, and I can now open the share folder in the system settings and create shares, but I still don't see how to mount a share from another computer on my network...
<smile> c0nv1ct: i installed it .. i will try to restart my PC .. if i didnt send u a messag in 5 min .. so it didnt work
<oem> i am afraid if install this that linux will break
<c0nv1ct> corveum: i believe its mount -t smbfs, you might need to check the man pages though
<firemonkeyballz> ummm which package in adept should I use?
<c0nv1ct> smile: lol ok
<warewolf_> firemonkeyballz: what do you hope to gain from installing their drivers?
<firemonkeyballz> get my audio card to work 100%
<warewolf_> firemonkeyballz: what isn't working?
<smile> c0nv1ct: i should use GDM or KDM ?
<firemonkeyballz> the midi
<firemonkeyballz> and
<firemonkeyballz> umm
<c0nv1ct> smile: if you have both gnome and kde installed, use gdm
<firemonkeyballz> synth
<smile> c0nv1ct: ok
<corveum> c0nv1ct: from the command line again? Is there no GUI?
<firemonkeyballz> and ocasionally I get errors on shutdown about the mixer
<c0nv1ct> corveum: there may be a GUI for it
<corveum> Has anyone used autofs?
<c0nv1ct> corveum: my expertise is mainly server-side, so CLI is what i'm used to
<kraut> moin
<firemonkeyballz> that and modprobe doesnt show any info
<c0nv1ct> corveum: btw, it is smbfs for the filesystem type if you use the CLI mount command
<warewolf_> firemonkeyballz: You wouldn't have a solution for Teamspeak + Amarok would you?
<smile> c0nv1ct: when i open xorg-conf i dont see  < Load    "GLcore" > is this normal ?
<firemonkeyballz> still a little new
<firemonkeyballz> so I regretfuly say no
<c0nv1ct> smile: yeah, mine doesnt have it
<mdtyke> Hey guys! :)
<smile> c0nv1ct: what r the 2 line i must add ??
<corveum> c0nv1ct: I understand. This is the command I was using... smbmount //HOSTNAME/SHARE /mnt/MOUNTPOINT smbfs username=SMBUSER,password=SMBPASS
<warewolf_> firemonkeyballz: Thats OK... I've tried linux a few times in the last 6 months or so.. trying to get back into it.. last time I was regular user for linux KDE was brand new =P
<mdtyke> Just wondering if someone could help me with a few quick issues
<c0nv1ct> smile: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9793/
<c0nv1ct> corveum: hmm, i'm not sure, i cant test it cuz i dont have smbmount isntalled
<corveum> c0nv1ct: that comes from a forum entry and it is the only clear command line example I've seen yet
<mdtyke> The first one is in regards to my network.  I'm connecting via a WLAN... but everytime I connect, it changes my DNS servers to the same as my default gateway.  Now, normally that's fine.. my net will work in Konqueror, and Skype connects.. but opera, firefox, apt etc don't work
<c0nv1ct> corveum: does smbmount work for you?
<corveum> no, I get an error
<mdtyke> the only resolution I have is to manually go and change my DNS servers to that of my ISPs.. which I can do, but I'm doing it every 10mins :S
<corveum> 6454: session setup failed
<c0nv1ct> corveum: try installing the smbfs package
<firemonkeyballz> so umm anyone sudgest wich version of gcc to install?
<corveum> I did that before the samba install
<smile> c0nv1ct: when i choose gdm i get "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed." ???????
<c0nv1ct> smile: wow... i think your gdm.conf-custom is messed up
<smile> c0nv1ct: no .. i have it
<firemonkeyballz> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<smile> c0nv1ct: in /etc/gdm/
<c0nv1ct> smile: if i were you, i'd restore the backup you made before you edited it
<smile> c0nv1ct: but the HOWTO tell to modify it !!
<smile> c0nv1ct: i have the backup
<c0nv1ct> smile: you should probably restore the backup, and edit it again from the howto
<c0nv1ct> smile: start with a nice clean slate, after getting nvidia drivers installed right
<c0nv1ct> corveum: what error did you get running smbmount?
<corveum> Has anyone installed alternate keyboard drivers on Kubuntu? The Vietnamese driver that comes with it doesn't work
<corveum> c0nv1ct: 6454: session setup failed
<c0nv1ct> man, i havent setup samba in a long time
<firemonkeyballz> hrm... it is installed
<firemonkeyballz> ok
<c0nv1ct> corveum: did you add the smb user accounts to linux?
<clau85> automount doesn't work anymore in kubuntu breezy... usb devices aren't automatically mounted anymore...
<corveum> c0nv1ct: oh good gravy... now how do I do that?
<smile> c0nv1ct: do u have another HOWTO to modify gdm.conf-custom ?? maybe mine is useless
<c0nv1ct> corveum: from what i remember, that was an important and difficult step
<warewolf_> firemonkeyballz: driver installed?
<c0nv1ct> smile: everything i've found is for edgy :(
<jacopoexchange> can anyone tell me how to add a program to startup?
<TheGateKeeper> corveum: you might find this helpfull http://www.math.temple.edu/computing/samba.html
<firemonkeyballz> getting there
<c0nv1ct> corveum: have you looked at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<__-osh-__> What's a good tool for keeping my laptop and desktop in sync? Sometimes I change files on my laptop and want those changes merged into the desktop homedir, sometime I change things on the desktop and want it merged to the laptop when I reconnect it. Any ideas? GUI-tools preferred but not a requirement.
<firemonkeyballz> umm how do I run ark as root?
<jake> hi guys, how do you install tar.gzip files?
<c0nv1ct> jake: you extract them first
<jake> and then? what command do i need? im new to linux
<heinkel_111> __-osh-__: are you looking for something with a gUI or will a simple but killer commandline interface do?
<c0nv1ct> jake: that depends, if its source code, you have to compile it
<Jucato> jake: what are you trying to install?
<heinkel_111> __-osh-__:  rsync is my fav...
<c0nv1ct> jake: yes, knowing exactly what you are trying to do will help us help you
<jake> fluxbox, is it compatible with kubuntu?
<c0nv1ct> jake: i've heard of people running it in ubuntu, so i'd assume so
<Jucato> jake: you don't need to compile fluxbox. it's in the repositories
<jake> oh really?
<firemonkeyballz> hrm
<`Z`> poy (amsg)
<Jucato> !info fluxbox | jake
<ubotu> jake: fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<c0nv1ct> jake: always check your package manager before trying to install things using source code
<__-osh-__> heinkel_111: I've tried rsync and it's ok. I was hoping for a gui-tool, something akin to what's availible for windows. Rsync has a way of eating an enormous amount of memory when you sync a lot of files.
<bentob0x> what's that console app for KDE that is permanently on the desktop?
<Jucato> !yakuakde | bentob0x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuakde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !yakuake | bentob0x
<heinkel_111> __-osh-__: what windows tool do you use then?
<ubotu> bentob0x: yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<jake> ok thanx, anyway anybody can give me idea to install tar.gzip files? i mean step by step
<Jucato> sorry for the typo...
<bentob0x> lovely thx
<Jucato> jake: it really depends on what you're trying to install.. not everything that comes in .tar.gz and can be installed are compiled in the same way
<Jucato> !compile | jake
<ubotu> jake: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jake> ok thanx
<__-osh-__> heinkel_111: It's called "the portfolio" in my localized copy of windows. Dunno the english name for it.  A tool where you specify which directories that should be synced on both machines and when it detects diffs it'll move files over and overwrite the older copy (if unchanged) or ask you to merge them (if both are changed).
<jake> anybody here using fluxbox?
<c0nv1ct> jake: i have, but am not currently
<firemonkeyballz> lol never use the switch user mode
<firemonkeyballz> if there's only one account
<jake> so what can you say about fluxbox?
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<firemonkeyballz> owch
<firemonkeyballz> well atleast I got to see my new login screen
<firemonkeyballz> snicker
<c0nv1ct> jake: its very lightweight :)
<c0nv1ct> jake: i wouldnt really consider it for beginners though
<heinkel_111> __-osh-__: ok - but rsync is faster than that, more like robocopy for windows. I am sorry cannot help you more :)
<c0nv1ct> jake: its not so "microsoft-like" as with gnome and kde
<bentob0x> that yakuake is classic
<bentob0x> just been setting it up 'a la quake'
<c0nv1ct> jake: but then again, its been a while since i ran it, so things may have changed
<jake> c0nv1ct: ive installed it, how do i run it?
<TheGateKeeper> jake: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluxbox
<c0nv1ct> jake: at login, click Sessions, and select it from the list
<mdtyke> Has anyone got an idea as to my problem? :)
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: what is the problem?
<mdtyke> The first one is in regards to my network.  I'm connecting via a WLAN... but everytime I connect, it changes my DNS servers to the same as my default gateway.  Now, normally that's fine.. my net will work in Konqueror, and Skype connects.. but opera, firefox, apt etc don't work
<__-osh-__> heinkel_111: I found out the finer points of rsync when I wrote a script to sync home-dirs between two filesystems and let it loose. Damn near took one of the servers down since I didn't know that it built a file-list and stored that in memory. With "a lot" of files and running on a few dirs, it caused havoc on our servers. But I learned something that day. :-)
<mdtyke> the only resolution I have is to manually go and change my DNS servers to that of my ISPs.. which I can do, but I'm doing it every 10mins :S
<firemonkeyballz> arg
<firemonkeyballz> when ever root access times out in kde
<firemonkeyballz> I cant open files
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: are you able to do 'nslookup yahoo.com' in the console and get an IP?
<firemonkeyballz> that were given root permission
<__-osh-__> heinkel_111: Funny thing is that there's a lot of sync-software for windows, damn near nothing for linux. And certainly nothing with a good gui.
<firemonkeyballz> @#!#$ ark
<mdtyke> Konsole works fine too, sorry
<mdtyke> Its just some applications.. mainly my browsers, kopete etc
<__-osh-__> heinkel_111: Found something called "unison" which appears to be nice, however it's an abandoned project now. And the gui isn't all that good.
<mdtyke> It seems as if some can cope with forwarding the DNS requests to my router, and others cant
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: but are you able to do nslookups?
<firemonkeyballz> well these are 32 bit drivers
<firemonkeyballz> wolf
<firemonkeyballz> I cant use these
<mdtyke> I can, yes c0nv1ct
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: thats weird, then firefox should work just fine
<neoo> hi
<heinkel_111> __-osh-__: i think the historical reason for this is poor laptop support on linux, hence fewer laptops on linux and less need for syncing. Now it is rather different :)
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: so you are able to browse the web in konqueror, but not in firefox?
<mdtyke> Yep
<mdtyke> Not Opera either
<c0nv1ct> wow, thats strange
<mdtyke> and Skype connects.. but that thing always connects; You'd swear it doesn't even need the internet to connect lol
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: so you just get a 404 error for everything u try in firefox?
<__-osh-__> heinkel_111: Could be. Hey, wouldn't this be a great project for a firefox extension? ;-)
<mdtyke> Timeouts
<mdtyke> It literally cant connect
<mdtyke> I suppose if I try the iP it'd probably work
<mdtyke> I mean, I can connect to my routers page from it.. 192.168.1.1 etc
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: try that, then it will confirm its a dns problem
<heinkel_111> __-osh-__: no, it would be a great add in to konqueror /(the one and only browser :P)
<mdtyke> Bleh.. means I have to restart X to try it
<mdtyke> Which leads to another one of my problems
<mdtyke> If I go into suspend/hibernate, or even as much as lock the thing.. my touchpad drivers stop
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: you said at first, that it changes your DNS server settings?
<mdtyke> Network Settings in KDE sets my DNS server as 192.168.1.1
<mdtyke> And, everytime i connect to the WLAN, it is reset back to that
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: do you know what DNS servers your router is using?
<mdtyke> I'm guessing my ISPs ones
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: if ya know, or can find out, add them to /etc/resolv.conf
<mdtyke> If I change that resolv.conf though.. it changes again
<mdtyke> Adding stuff in Network Settings edits that file sure
<__-osh-__> heinkel_111: Sure, that too. Personally I'm a bit peeved that konqueror is out as a filebrowser in next kubuntu. I'm sure dolphin is great but konquror and kioslaves were "da bomb" to quote a youngster. Showing "man:" or "fish:" or "ftp:" or "dpkg:" or... well you get the idea was a hallelulja moment for a lot of people. :-)
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: even if you append to it?
<mdtyke> If I add something into network settings>dns servers, doesn't it automatically write that to resolv.conf?
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: probably
<mdtyke> it does.. as I've tried that before :P
<heinkel_111> __-osh-__: omg they gonna kill konqui?
<Orange1> c0nv1ct: lets say - i want to take my laptop while at my school ( with a limited connection ) and connect to my home pc then use my home pc as a proxy - to access ports taht are blocked like to get on gaim for example
<Orange1> what is this whole process called?
<firemonkeyballz> im gonna see if deerpark works
* heinkel_111 starts a revolt against the kubuntu team
<Orange1> so i can find a guide for it
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: you can try and make resolv.conf 'append only' so it cant be changed
<mdtyke> Well, I need to change it
<mdtyke> this is the issue, and the point of having a laptop - I'm mobile
<mdtyke> so I'm constantly changing DNS servers everywhere I go
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: put the proper IPs to your ISP's DNS servers in there, and do 'sudo chattr +a /etc/resolv.conf
<__-osh-__> heinkel_111: http://dot.kde.org/1172721427/
<mdtyke> and what happens when I move to a mobile hotspot
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: you'd have to chattr -a the file to change it
<mdtyke> well that's as big of a hassel as the original problem
<__-osh-__> heinkel_111: The idea that I didn't have to diffrentiate between local or remote files were something outstanding in my point of view. Something that kde did right and gnome did wrong (imho).
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: or if you always use the same hotspots, add their DNSs in there permenantly
<mdtyke> Which I dont unfortunately
<firemonkeyballz> anyone try deerpark ?
<mdtyke> Hmm.. surely there's an explanation as to why Firefox and Opera can't access 192.168.1.1
<mdtyke> I haven't tried that nslookup while I have the problem.. i did it there while I'm connected fine
<mdtyke> I can go give that a try, hold on
<firemonkeyballz> well deerpark is the 64 bit version of firefox
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: it could be that opera and firefox are timing out quicker than konqueror does, and its possible your router fowarding the dns is too slow
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: i've had that problem before with routers
<__-osh-__> heinkel_111: But I'm sure dolphin is great and that the kubuntu team knows what they're doing. I'll give dolphin a go when it ships and if it doesn't suit me I'll just switch back to konqueror. They're not removing it, just not making it the default.
* __-osh-__ is away for lunch.
<mdtyke> brb
<firemonkeyballz> would someone please fix the ARK permissions
<firemonkeyballz> geez
<firemonkeyballz> cant extract any file
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: why not
<firemonkeyballz> its set for root
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: what is, ARK or the archive?
<firemonkeyballz> the archive
<firemonkeyballz> I should beable to open ark with root access
<slow-motion> hallo
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: lol, then you have to extract it as root, or change ownership of the file
<firemonkeyballz> yea buh
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: if you run ark using kdesu, it should run as root
<firemonkeyballz> hrm
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: why are you dealing with archives owned by root in the first place?
<mdtyke> okay
<firemonkeyballz> because it came that way on the website
<firemonkeyballz> I downloaded deerpark
<mdtyke> Im back.  Opera and FF dead.  Skype, Konqueror and this are working fine
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: you are running your browser as root??
<mdtyke> nslookup works fine
<firemonkeyballz> no
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: then how did you download the file?
<firemonkeyballz> through konqueror
<mdtyke> Adept can't connect either
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: weird, then it shouldnt download it owned by root
<firemonkeyballz> its been that way since I installed 6.06
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: that should only happen if root is the user that actually downloaded it
<mdtyke> The browsers just hang on "connecting to xx.com"
<firemonkeyballz> think I found a away around it
<firemonkeyballz> I just used the save as
<mdtyke> Oh.. interesting
<mdtyke> in Firefox when I enabled the 'disableIPv6dns' setting, it works
<c0nv1ct> mdtyke: weird
<oem> ok it didnt work after installed the Nvidia drivers i rebooted and the darn thing crashed and i had to reinstall Kubuntu
<bentob0x> if there is an error at boot, which log file should I check?
<mdtyke> No such option in Opersa
<mdtyke> Opera*
<bentob0x> like an error in the fstab file for iinstance?
<mdtyke> How do I globally disable IPv6?
<smile> c0nv1ct: r u here ? :-p
<firemonkeyballz> umm that explains everything
<c0nv1ct> smile: unfortunately :)
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<smile> c0nv1ct: i tried
<firemonkeyballz> umm do that in opera if you can
<firemonkeyballz> then you cant compain
<mdtyke> I can.. as Adept doesnt work either
<mdtyke> it appears to be a global setting that's causing the conflict
<mdtyke> The firefox setting was just a workaround, not a resolution
<smile> c0nv1ct: the problem message is "API mismatch Nvidia Kernel module has the version 1.0-8762 and this X module has the vesion 1.0-8776
<firemonkeyballz> o
<firemonkeyballz> why dont you have ipv6?
<c0nv1ct> smile: ok, that means you have 2 drivers running at once
<mdtyke> I do have ipv6, but it appears to be causing conflicts
<c0nv1ct> smile: that i can fix
<smile> c0nv1ct: how ?
<c0nv1ct> smile: edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<mdtyke> monkey: websites or adept dont work in FF/Opera when IPv6 is on.. could be a router issue, im not sure
<c0nv1ct> smile: add DISABLED_MODULES="nv" to it
<smile> c0nv1ct: i did it .. will it work fien now ?
<smile> c0nv1ct: fine
<c0nv1ct> smile: you gotta reboot though
<c0nv1ct> smile: before you reboot
<smile> c0nv1ct: i see i didnt change the vesion !!!
<firemonkeyballz> ok ok I kno I might sound like a noob about this but... how do you install deerpark as like you woudl firefox?
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<nosrednaekim> hey... my time didn't change!!!
<c0nv1ct> smile: you have to reboot before it'll take effect
<firemonkeyballz> im so not use to using scritps
<smile> c0nv1ct: and about the version ???
<oem> have to see the dentist see you all later
<c0nv1ct> smile: that will fix the version problem
<smile> c0nv1ct: ahham .. ok . thx so much
<c0nv1ct> smile: this should be the last thing to fix :)
<nosrednaekim> anybody in the US, did your time change correctly?
<firemonkeyballz> no directions geez
<c0nv1ct> nosrednaekim: i think so, what time you got?
<smile> c0nv1ct: should i install nvidia-kernel-source too ?
<oem> i have 8:22 eastern
<c0nv1ct> smile: no, not now, only if its still messed up
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<nosrednaekim> 7:22,and I'm ont the east coast
<c0nv1ct> nosrednaekim: mine says 5:22 for PST o.O
<oem> it is actualy 8:22
<BluesKaj> it's 8:23 EDT now
<nosrednaekim> should be 8: 22
<oem> it is actualy 8:22 23 now
<nosrednaekim> I know.... I'm confided, zump said should have changed
<nosrednaekim> *confused
<c0nv1ct> nosrednaekim: type 'zdump -v /etc/localtime | grep 2007'
<c0nv1ct> nosrednaekim: it should say march 11th
<smile> c0nv1ct: ok thx so much amigo
<nosrednaekim> it returns march 11 I tried two days ago
<BluesKaj> how old is yer distro nosrednaekim ?
<nosrednaekim> this is edgy
<BluesKaj> but your original install
<nosrednaekim> edy was my original instal
<nosrednaekim> this machine is only 3 months old
<BluesKaj> hmmm, 'weird
<firemonkeyballz> umm green means exicutable right?
<BluesKaj> mine changed ok, but I shut my pc down every night , have you rebooted
<BluesKaj> ?
<firemonkeyballz> in konsole
<nosrednaekim> I just turned it on this morning
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: it should
<firemonkeyballz> then how would I run a shell script
<nosrednaekim> just a couple minutes abo
<nosrednaekim> *ago
<c0nv1ct> nosrednaekim: doing ls -l will confirm that
<BluesKaj> then the time should have updated
<c0nv1ct> nosrednaekim: i meant firemonkeyballz
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: does it have a .sh ending?
<smile> c0nv1ct: when i ask ADEPT to install nvidia-glx .. it asks to install restricted-modules 2.6.15.27 but i have 2.6.15.26 kernel !!!?
<c0nv1ct> smile: have you rebooted yet?
<firemonkeyballz> welll in konqueror it sais its a shell script
<firemonkeyballz> I dont see the extention
<firemonkeyballz> its chopped off
<c0nv1ct> smile: you shouldnt be doing anything untill you reboot
<firemonkeyballz> visually
<smile> c0nv1ct: not yet .. i'm installing nvidia-glx
<c0nv1ct> smile: no dont!
<c0nv1ct> smile: that will undo the changes we just made
<tdn> Can I get installations cds for Kubuntu 7.04?
<smile> c0nv1ct: ok
<c0nv1ct> smile: reboot first, and see if it works
<nosrednaekim> ok... just made my time 8:28... weird?
<smile> c0nv1ct: ok .. i will do
<nosrednaekim> tdn: you have to download them
<nosrednaekim> my whole screen blinked and my audio skipped... never had that problem b4
<tdn> nosrednaekim, links?
<nosrednaekim> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<jake> c0nv1ct: thanx a lot sorry for late reply....
<c0nv1ct> jake: everything working now?
<oem> what is the command line to check nividia card
<thoreauputic> is also @ubuntu-effects
<drkm> how do I make window responses better.. e.g moving a window about seems to be a bit laggier compared to say Windows xp.. ?
<thoreauputic> um m  #ubuntu-effects sorry
<firemonkeyballz> !deerpark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deerpark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: why are you trying to use an alpha version of firefox?
<firemonkeyballz> hey it worked fine in windows
<firemonkeyballz> besides firefox isnt 64 bit
<c0nv1ct> it is if you installed the amd64 version of ubuntu
<oem> can someone give me the link to the pages that give the repositories page
<c0nv1ct> isnt deerpark the old one anyway? i thought minefield was newer
<c0nv1ct> even bon echo is newer
<warewolf_> anyone here use kbfx?
<c0nv1ct> i do
<warewolf_> why can't I set a skin?
<c0nv1ct> what problem are you having?
<warewolf_> all the same lame crap black shiny one even though I supposedly have about 6 installed now
<rambo> erm
<rambo> can anyone help me with my sound
<firemonkeyballz> in konqueror I should be able to just click a shell script right?
<rambo> i have sb live 24bit
<rambo> i set it correct in alsa mixer
<rambo> back speakers doesn' play anyway
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: i find it best to run shell scripts in a shell :)
<firemonkeyballz> I kno
<firemonkeyballz> but every time I do
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: what version are you using?
<firemonkeyballz> it sais its not there
<firemonkeyballz> I need to know the exact file name
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: 0.4.9.3 from repo
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: what are you typing exactly to execute it
<firemonkeyballz> firefox-installer
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: try typing ./firefox-installer
<genii> put ./
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: i had trouble with that version, i compiled the latest version
<firemonkeyballz> jeez in suse I didnt need to do that
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: there is a new version that came out a couple weeks ago that is a pre-stable version, it runs perfect so far
<BluesKaj> Yast sucks tho
<c0nv1ct> suse let you run files in the current directory without ./ ??
<doomnx> hi guys
<c0nv1ct> usually in linux, if you dont explicitly specify the path, it only searches in your PATH variable
<c0nv1ct> and by usually, i mean i've never seen it any other way
<firemonkeyballz> yea
<firemonkeyballz> I have
<firemonkeyballz> took a class
<firemonkeyballz> they might have configured it that way
<c0nv1ct> when i got my degree, we used suse 9, and it wasnt like that then, so i dunno about 10+
<genii> c0nv1ct: In *bsd it's the same. I'm pretty sure it's a universal *nix thing
<c0nv1ct> genii: i guess it might be possible to set a variable in PATH to always include your current directory
<c0nv1ct> though i've never tried
<genii> Interesting thing to try :)
<c0nv1ct> wonder if it can be done with 'pwd' somehow
<doomnx> kubuntu doesn't support OpenGL out of the box does it?
<doomnx> i mean there are no 3D drivers, no?
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: you'd need to install current drivers for it, if you are an nvidia user... ati is a bit more involved i think
<firemonkeyballz> umm ok
<firemonkeyballz> ~/deerpark$ cd firefox-installer
<firemonkeyballz> firemonkeyballz@fmbllz-inc:~/deerpark/firefox-installer$ ./firefox-installer
<firemonkeyballz> ./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so                   .0
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: looks like you need to install some dev packages
<doomnx> i managed to play UT2004 with OpenGL support, does this mean i installed the drivers correctly?
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: yeah, its possible the default drivers work
<firemonkeyballz> yea buh no clue wich
<doomnx> what do u mean by default?
<firemonkeyballz> cuz I have GCC
<genii> doomnx: The usual test gor gl in KDE is kdegears
<firemonkeyballz> by default
<doomnx> where is kdegears?
<genii> doomnx: If kdegears runs, your GL is fine
<firemonkeyballz> so umm I need libgtk-x11-2.0.so
<firemonkeyballz> ...
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: you probably need xorg-dev
<doomnx> well... UT2004 runs, isn't it a proof that GL is fine? where can i find kdegears?
<genii> doomnx: you should be able to type in a konsole kdegears and it should run. It may be found someplace in the menus, but currently I am not on a KDE box to check where
<c0nv1ct> genii: i thought it was glxgears
<genii> c0nv1ct: Perhaps :) I am getting them mixed up on occasion
<om3ga> how do i partition a flash drive in kubuntu
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: try glxgears
<doomnx> thanks genii
<doomnx> oh
<doomnx> so glxgears
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: or try 'glxinfo | grep version'
<doomnx> okay...
<c0nv1ct> it should tell you your OpenGL version, if its installed
<genii> doomnx: You may want to put glxgears instead of kdegears, yes. You may have both of them on your box even
<firemonkeyballz> not the xserver ones right?
<Jucato> glxgears | grep -i render
<doomnx> but if the driver installation had gone wrong would i be able to play UT?
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: not sure, you can install them too if you want, it wont hurt anything
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: heh probably not
<doomnx> ok that's what i wanted...
<doomnx> because i see no NVIDIA logo when kubuntu starts
<doomnx> and i've read that i should be seeing one...
<firemonkeyballz> eh its required for it
<mdtyke> Hey there c0nv1ct.. think Ive solved it for Opera
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: i think thats only with newer drivers
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: Ok, that version won't let me open the configuration... I think I've had enough "do-it-yourself" computing for this week.. =P Back to XP for me
<mdtyke> and seemingly Adept.. though its sticking at 99%.. but its better than the 0% I had earlier
<mdtyke> basically, I disabled IPv6 completely.. seems my router didn't support it, and so it was conflicting somewhere
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: it wont let u run ./configure?
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: no, I can't open it's configure program..
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: weird
<doomnx> i installed those: nvidia-glx (1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.2)
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: to set themes etc.... gives me a crash report
<space_ninja> Where should I put a icon that I have downloaded and how do I change the firefox icon?
<firemonkeyballz> x installed
<doomnx> and i installed them offline so i need to know if everything is ok...
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: did you remove kbfx from teh panel and re-add it
<doomnx> i got no errors
<firemonkeyballz> just need to log out or restart x
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: because its called something different
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: yes, I removed it, then removed the old version with adept
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: spinx
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: sphinx devel?
<space_ninja> I mean, where should I put my new icons so the icon selecting thing can see it?
<doomnx> something else... is there any explanation for kubuntu freezing when it shuts down?
<smile> c0nv1ct: hi .. r u here again ? :-) (soryy to bother u)
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: no, the applet is called spinx
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: you might have an older version then, is it 4.9.3-20070225 ?
<c0nv1ct> smile: hi again :)
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: i had a problem with the version before that one
<smile> c0nv1ct: i get the following msg "can't load /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/volatile/nvidia.ko "
<smile> c0nv1ct: why my kernel can't load nvidia driver ?
<c0nv1ct> smile: you get that at bootup?
<smile> c0nv1ct: ya .. i can't start X server
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: I used alien to convert the latest rpm off their website, that one won't let into configure it... and the one from repo's won't "take" a theme I try to give it
<doomnx> i can't install beryl on kubuntu, can i?
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: i think the newest version is only available via source
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: you can if you want
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: nah.. right on their home page they have everything but a DEB
<c0nv1ct> smile: man, i dunno, its one error after another
<doomnx> i want
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24898
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: thats the latest
<smile> c0nv1ct: so no way ? .  :-(
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: http://www.kbfx.org/release/0.4.9/testing/ that is latest
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: yep thats it
<doomnx> c0nv1ct can  u tell me how can install beryl?
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: i installed using the tarball
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: if you are using edgy and nvidia card, i can give you a link
<firemonkeyballz> k
<firemonkeyballz> back
<firemonkeyballz> boot seems faster with the dev packages
<firemonkeyballz> odd
<smile> c0nv1ct: anyway .. thnx a lot
<doomnx> i use nvidia
<c0nv1ct> smile: i'm what to do, everything i find and know about is for edgy :(
<doomnx> and edgy
<firemonkeyballz> ummm still missing package
<firemonkeyballz> yey
<c0nv1ct> smile: *i'm not sure*
<firemonkeyballz> wait
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: how do I install with that? drop to console ./install?
<doomnx> geforce 6800... can it render beryl effects?
<firemonkeyballz> they wrote this for gnome
<firemonkeyballz> arg
<smile> c0nv1ct: i think edgy & dapper r similar !!....isn't it ?
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<c0nv1ct> smile: different kernels, and maybe different xorg versions
<firemonkeyballz> lib look at the file name libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<firemonkeyballz> look gnome tool kit
<firemonkeyballz> logical no?
<smile> c0nv1ct: ok friend great thnx 2 u
<c0nv1ct> smile: best bet is to post on the forums
<c0nv1ct> smile: and keep searching them :\
<Jucato> gtk = GIMP Tool Kit, btw
<firemonkeyballz> o
<doomnx> Be prepared for breakage!...
<firemonkeyballz> but gimp is installed
<smile> c0nv1ct: am not a member!!
<Jucato> heh no. I'm just saying what "GTK" stands for :)
<firemonkeyballz> least I think it is
<c0nv1ct> smile: well register! :)
<smile> c0nv1ct: but i'll
<doomnx> Not for beginners. great :(
<firemonkeyballz> ok guess not
<firemonkeyballz> I'll install gimp
<Jucato> doomnx: only for the brave of heart :)
<Jucato> firemonkeyballz: um.. no need to...
<firemonkeyballz> well if it has the package
<firemonkeyballz> and I like gimp
<SSJ_GZ> firemonkeyballz: Just install ibgtk2.0-0
<Jucato> :D
<firemonkeyballz> and planed on getting it
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: try libgtk2.0-dev package
<Jucato> if you want to :)
<SSJ_GZ> *lib not ib :)
<doomnx> well it requires internet connection to do it :(
<Jucato> btw, the -dev packages have nothing to do w/ booting :)
<c0nv1ct> lol Jucato, should just let him think its faster :P
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: what does this mean: eval: 1: cmake: not found
<Jucato> heh
<doomnx> i think KDE is faulty...
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: it means you dont have cmake :P
<firemonkeyballz> Im just saying I dont wanna install something that will conflct with gimp
<Jucato> doomnx: why?
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: sudo apt-get cmake
<doomnx> cause ubuntu shuts down the PC without problem and kubuntu freezes...
<Jucato> firemonkeyballz: -dev packages don't conflich w/ gimp. the -dev packages don't even have any programs in them
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: it'll probably ask for more stuff, i had a few error and had to install dev packages for that
<Jucato> doomnx: hm? did you know that KDE has nothing to do w/ the boot and shutdown process, though?
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: dev packages dont really do anything but take up space, unless you are compiling right?
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: yeah. not that much space though. :D
<doomnx> i don't know... they say that the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is the GUI
<firemonkeyballz> u kno I am noticing a speed increase with the dev packages installed
<Jucato> doomnx: yes. that's right. and the GUI has nothing to do w/ booting and shutting down :)
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: thats what i thought, i never worry about installing them, if something asks for them, they get installed
<doomnx> and then what would be the problem?
<Jucato> firemonkeyballz: was there anything else you installed/updated together w/ the -dev packages? because -dev aren't programs :)
<doomnx> kubuntu freezes on Kubuntu screen with gears when it shuts down
<firemonkeyballz> no just one file
<firemonkeyballz> it was looking for
<firemonkeyballz> they didnt give me a readme file
<firemonkeyballz> so Im just left to you
<firemonkeyballz> lol
<Jucato> doomnx: not really sure. I'm guessing it must be something more kubuntu-specific than KDE
<warewolf_> Jucato: Kubuntu hard-locks when using wifi/beryl.. ubuntu does not =P
<c0nv1ct> doomnx: its most likely driver related then
<Jucato> firemonkeyballz: who didn't give you a readme file? that's baaaad...
<firemonkeyballz> deerpark's website
<Jucato> warewolf_: Beryl is not a good measure of stability :)
<warewolf_> Jucato: Kubuntu doesn't automount my win partitions.. ubuntu does =P
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: you do realize that deer park is old right?
<Jucato> warewolf_: it does mine :P
<firemonkeyballz> yea
<firemonkeyballz> but its fast
<doomnx> c0nv1ct i am talking about clean OS installation ( i don't have internet, i can add anything )
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: if you want fast, try swiftfox
<doomnx> and yes, it was freezing before i installed the nvidia drivers
<firemonkeyballz> ok then add fasterfox?
<firemonkeyballz> and get faster
<c0nv1ct> speaking of swiftfox, anyone know if flash works with it in i386 kernel?
<warewolf_> Jucato: I've tried ubuntu and kubuntu 6.06/6.10/7.04 on this system... kde builds don't automount my win partitions on this machine.. craziest thing
<c0nv1ct> it didnt work right in amd64
<Jucato> warewolf_: crazy machine :D
<firemonkeyballz> umm technically I used fasterfox.xpi in windows
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: yeah, your box is cursed, cuz it automounted for me after install
<Pollyo> Any idea if a netgear wireless card can be made to work under kubuntu?
<firemonkeyballz> for firefox
<doomnx> can i do something to shut down properly?
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: you can install that in linux if you want
<Pollyo> Netgear wg311v3 to be exact.
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: who knows.. I have been through about 10 distro's this weekend but I keep coming back to kubuntu
<firemonkeyballz> k convlct will swift fox support all xpi
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: now cmake wants me to specify a compiler... man you make ton's of work for me
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: i'd assume so, its just a rebuilt firefox specificly for your CPU
<dystopianray> how can I make kde show unmounted removeable drives on the desktop?
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: unmounted? you could just make a link to the mount point
<dystopianray> c0nv1ct: no i mean, dynamically using hal
<Jucato> dystopianray: right-click on desktop, Configure Desktop -> Behavior options -> Device Icons tab?
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: dynamically linking unmounted drives?
<firemonkeyballz> anyone know why Im not allowed to use composit mode on ati specific cards
<c0nv1ct> i guess i dont understand
<dystopianray> c0nv1ct: no... just showing unmounted devices, exactly like how it shows mounted devices, but with unmounted devices too
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: cuz ati sucks at linux :P
<firemonkeyballz> o
<dystopianray> Jucato: there is no option for showing unmounted removeable drives
<firemonkeyballz> well I cant wait for transparency
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: i see unmounted floppies
<firemonkeyballz> natively
<Jucato> dystopianray: er... how would it do that anyway?
<crazy_bus> I just reinstalled kubuntu and for some reason kaffeine is playing up.  Even though I have libxvidcore, libmp4 etc installed.  Xvid's and mp4's aren't playing.  What should I do?
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: in those options
<doomnx> sorry i got d/c
<dystopianray> c0nv1ct: I'm not talking about floppy disks, I mean removeable usb drives and sd cards
<firemonkeyballz> oh and I still keep getting mixer errors at shutdown
<c0nv1ct> crazy_bus: have you installed the libxine-extracodecs package?
<doomnx> i asked what is your opinion about Mandriva 2007 PowerPack+?
<ubuntu> HELLO, i have a problem i cant hear any sound in kubuntu i did hear the welcome sound but in amarok i dont hear sound
<Jucato> ubuntu: are you trying to play an MP3 on a fresh installation?
<dystopianray> Jucato: it only has to show devices that are present but not mounted, vanilla kde does it, kubuntu's kde has been modified not to do it
<firemonkeyballz> ubunto bot I can hear sound you dolt
<ubuntu> its an internet radio stream
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: Thanks for your time / help... I've had about all the goofing around for an OS I can take.. I've lost most of my weekend already trying to get away from windows and I'm no closer now then I started =P
<doomnx> oh, how can i make my MP3 player to work in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> ubuntu: ah, then you need the codecs to play the type of media it is streaming
<Jucato> !mp3 | doomnx
<ubotu> doomnx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<warewolf_> c0nv1ct: maybe try again next week :)
<c0nv1ct> warewolf_: lol, i feel ya man, take your time, dont try to fix it all today :)
<ubuntu> it is playing Jucato i can see it but no sound
<Jucato> doomnx: if you're on Kubuntu Edgy, just simply try playing an MP3 and it will start a script to install the codecs
<doomnx> i mean my portable mp3 player
<Jucato> doomnx: aaah..
<ubuntu> Jucato:  its more complex
<Jucato> doomnx: just plug it in?
<doomnx> i installed libxine extracodecs
<dystopianray> doomnx: what brand/model is it?
<doomnx> transfer files etc
<ubuntu> i am using kubuntu in vmware beta 6 with vista ultimate as host os
<doomnx> Creative Zen MicroPhoto
<dystopianray> doomnx: does it support MTP?
<Jucato> ubuntu: can you give a link?
<Jucato> oh.. hm...
<doomnx> yeah on windows it says MPT Media Player or sth
<ubuntu> link?
<doomnx> it's like the iPod
<dystopianray> doomnx: amarok should be able ot handle it then
<Jucato> ubuntu: so that I could try to see if it will play here
<doomnx> when i connected once it was recognised as a camera
<doomnx> :S
<dystopianray> doomnx: yeah MTP is a modification of PTP which is used in cameras
<ubuntu> i dont have a link its just a stream in amarok
<Jucato> ubuntu: but just in case, have you installed libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs (need to manually download this one)
<crazy_bus> c0nv1ct: thanks.  I had the thing downloaded in apt but for some reason it didn't install.  It works now :)
<Jucato> ubuntu: ah the built-in ones? which one?
<doomnx> so if i connect it and open Amarok it will work?
<c0nv1ct> crazy_bus: nice!
<ubuntu> urban species
<ubuntu> now
<dystopianray> doomnx: open amarok and connect it, amarok should bring up a dialog
<ubuntu> Frequence 3[Pop] 
<ubuntu> thats the one
<Jucato> ubuntu: ok let me check
<ubuntu> but its the same for all that i have tried
<doomnx> and it has an option to work as a removable drive, can it work like that on kubuntu so i can transfer files between kubuntu and windows?
<c0nv1ct> is anyone using swiftfox here?
<firemonkeyballz> grr swift fox is givving me a permission denied
<firemonkeyballz> and im in root
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: permission to do what?
<student> czesc zasrance
<Jucato> ubuntu: it plays fine here. please try installing libxine-extracodecs here
<dystopianray> doomnx: it can work like a usb mass storage device?
<firemonkeyballz> just run the stupid thing
<student> ssijcie kutasa!!
<doomnx> dystopianray on windows yeah :)
<student> suck my dick
<Jucato> !pl | student
<ubotu> student: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<student> suck my dick
<firemonkeyballz> bash: ./install-swiftfox.sh: Permission denied
<student> suck my dick
<student> suck my dick
<student> suck my dick
<student> suck my dick
<student> suck my dick
<student> suck my dick
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<student> suck my dick
<student> suck my dick
<student> suck my dick
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ziopc19.umcs.lublin.pl]  by Jucato
* student was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (Jucato)
<firemonkeyballz> someone kick student
<dystopianray> doomnx: so it should do the same on linux
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<doomnx> but it didn't... i think it can't read the file format...
<dystopianray> doomnx: are you sure it's not just some windows driver that is giving you the illusion of usb mass storage? when it's really MTP or some other protocol working behind the scenes?
<ubuntu> Jucato: how do i need to set kmix?
<Jucato> ubuntu: what do you mean?
<doomnx> well... i don't know... i didn't install any driver...
<ubuntu> i think it might be a setting there
<doomnx> just set it for removable disc and plug it on any windows xp system and then it works
<Jucato> ubuntu: kmix is in the system tray. just click it or right-click
<dystopianray> doomnx: well set it to removeable disc and plug it into a linux system
<ubuntu> Jucato: werd thing is that on pclinusos sound in linux does work
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: you actually got an installer with your swiftfox?
<doomnx> i did that and i can't find it anywhere
<doomnx> http://www.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=213&subcategory=214&product=14107
<doomnx> this is the player
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: mine appears to be pre-compiled, which is weird, since last time it wasnt
<Jucato> ubuntu: w/ the same internet streaming radio?
<Jucato> ubuntu: pclos comes w/ all the codecs installed already. kubuntu doesn't
<ubuntu> and i can hear system sounds Jucato
<dystopianray> doomnx: did you check dmesg to see if anything appeared?
<ubuntu> this is so werd
<Jucato> ubuntu: which is why I'm saying it might be a codec issue
<ubuntu> might?
<ubuntu> you mean it could be anything
<Jucato> ubuntu: System Sounds use .ogg files. streaming audio usually use mp3, aac or wma
<doomnx> dystopianray no i don't know it... sorry i am a newbie
<ubuntu> so what should i download now?
<firemonkeyballz> fixed it
<Jucato> !mp3 | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<firemonkeyballz> swift fox will now run
<firemonkeyballz> just had to make it exicutable
<dystopianray> doomnx: plug in the device, run 'dmesg' on a terminal and see if it mentions a newly plugged in usb mass storage device
<c0nv1ct> well crap, no flash in swiftfox, gotta figure that out
<ubuntu> ok ty
<firemonkeyballz> dwha
<firemonkeyballz> no flash?
<payam> hi
<payam> Hi
<payam> Does anyone know how i zan open a RAR file?
<firemonkeyballz> ok now ls
<Jucato> payam: install the "unrar" package, then you can open them in Ark
<c0nv1ct> payam: use the unrar command
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: i thought unrar was installed by default
<payam> what should i write in Terminal to download the package?
<firemonkeyballz> ok how do I make a menu item for swiftfox?
<c0nv1ct> payam: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: nope. because it's in multiverse
<c0nv1ct> Jucato: ohhh
<Jucato> c0nv1ct: neither is unrar-free
<firemonkeyballz> nm
<firemonkeyballz> sigh
<payam> you
<payam> zan you connect me to ubuntu.se?
<payam> it sayes sudo apt-get install unrar is wrong
<doomnx> dystopianray i saw once when i ran fdisk -l
<doomnx> but it appeared lots of errors i thing
<doomnx> think
<doomnx> something about cylinders or sth
* ubuntu .se connecting payam
<dystopianray> doomnx: what errors?
<dystopianray> doomnx: and what did you see?
<doomnx> i just couldn't mount it from system settings
<payam> * ubuntu .se
<doomnx> i think it doesn't use FAT32 but something related to NTFS
<payam> Do you know Matias?
<firemonkeyballz> better question where is swiftfox installed
<payam> I wana talk with him
<firemonkeyballz> cuz it didnt put it in the menu
<payam> bkz i have a swedish version av kubuntu
<Jucato> !se | payam
<ubotu> payam: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<payam> #ubuntu-se
<fernando> how can I share files in linux with another person with windows???
<dystopianray> fernando: over a network? generally you'd use samba
<payam> nobod there
<ubuntu> Jucato: where can i find a preconfigured kubuntu os for vmware?
<payam> can i open a rar file with an other way?
<dystopianray> payam: unrar x blah.rar on a terminal
<Jucato> ubuntu: in the vmware appliances page. I think there's a premade one
<ubuntu> ok
<payam> can you say what i should write in terminal?
<Jucato> payam: you can try if the unrar-free package will open it for you: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<dystopianray> payam: unrar x blah.rar
<payam> no it doesnt work
<dystopianray> payam: do you have unrar installed?
<c0nv1ct> doesnt ARK support rar?
<payam> No
<dystopianray> payam: well install it already
<payam> How?
<Jucato> payam: if you don't have any unrar utility installed, you won't be able to unrar anything
<c0nv1ct> payam: sudo apt-get install unrar
<payam> Im a bigginer in Linux
<c0nv1ct> i could of swore i already said that :P
<payam> how can i install it
<payam> Its that i ask you about
<c0nv1ct> payam: sudo apt-get install unrar
<c0nv1ct> type that in the console
<fernando> dystopianray: samba let me create accounts and people can connected??
<dystopianray> if he's a begginner he probably doesn't have have multiverse enabled
<dystopianray> fernando: yes, just like windows, standard smb filesharing
<payam> anyone can swedish here
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: yeah, you wanna walk him through that? or installing it from rarlabs.com? :P
<payam> bkz i cant translate these...
<payam> what should i do right now?
<BluesKaj> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<mdtyke> Hey.. Im having a little problem.  When I go into hibernate/suspend, and come back, my mouse driver appears to have conked out.  Using synaptics touchpad.  Anyone any ideas?
<space_ninja> what's the extesion name for vector graphic pictures?
<dystopianray> space_ninja: there are many extensions for the many vector graphic picture formats
<space_ninja> can I save vector pictures with kolourpaint?
<fernando> dystopianray: thanks.. another question.. wich package shoud I install?? because with "samba" on adept I get many possiblites
<dystopianray> space_ninja: does it have an svg option?
<dystopianray> fernando: I'm not to sure just 'samba' i imagine
<Jucato> space_ninja: no, I don't think so
<fernando> dystopianray: okis..thanks again.. :-)
<dystopianray> space_ninja: you'll probably want something like inkscape for vector graphics
<space_ninja> ok
<dystopianray> fernando: I am a kubuntu newcomer myself, so still working some things out
<genii> mdtyke: You may find something helpful here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/22931
<fernando> dystopianray: my too :-)
<firemonkeyballz> ummm... how do I get swiftfox to run
<firemonkeyballz> it didnt show up in the menu
<dystopianray> why does nethack have it's own init script??
<azaraelus> hi@all
<mdtyke> I don't think that's the same bug.  It says its fixed in Edgy; and I'm running Edgy.. sorry, forgot to state which version I was using
<mdtyke> It may be an underlying ACPI problem though.  I'm using a laptop, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to do that variable CPU frequency (throttling) thing.. my battery barely lasts anymore
<doomnx> well if anyone has any solution to Kubuntu freezing when it shuts down plz tell me
<doomnx> sometimes it will show an out of range monitor message
<firemonkeyballz> gahhhh
<firemonkeyballz> no wonder I cant run it
<firemonkeyballz> its owned by root
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi guys!
<firemonkeyballz> grrr
<LaNCeloT_RW> im back! hehehe With Ubuntu 6.10 + Beryl
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: still working on swiftfox?
<azaraelus> i have a question: i don't know the root-password, because i haven't anything specified. is there a standard-password? i want to install something with su
<firemonkeyballz> yea
<firemonkeyballz> wont run
<dystopianray> azaraelus: there is no root password, use sudo
<firemonkeyballz> and its not in the menu
<c0nv1ct> azaraelus: you can just do sudo su, and enter your user password
<space_ninja> I can't see the pixels in vector graphic, and I'm into pixel art, I need to measure everything.. :)
<c0nv1ct> azaraelus: that will give you an actual root prompt, if you really need it
<azaraelus> ok thank you
<firemonkeyballz> why is root taking ownership of every file I create
<firemonkeyballz> grrr
<firemonkeyballz> well reinstall
<azaraelus> where can i change the rights for /etc/tor/torrc? i want to add something
<doomnx> LaNCeloT_RW is it good?
<c0nv1ct> azaraelus: you can use chown or chmod to modify the rights
<doomnx> is there any lcd monitor calibration software for kubuntu?
<c0nv1ct> azaraelus: or you can use sudo to do it
<LaNCeloT_RW> doomnx, LOL
<azaraelus> c0nv1ct, but how? i'm linux beginner and don't know anything
<doomnx> no? :S
<LaNCeloT_RW> doomnx, Yes, this is hehehe 2 weeks waitin' for this
<c0nv1ct> azaraelus: use the command 'sudo' before any command to assume root rights for that command
<doomnx> yeah i bet beryl rocks
<c0nv1ct> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<doomnx> what does sh do?
<doomnx> is it like run?
<genii> azaraelus: For simple, in a konsole type: kdesu kate     then open it in that editor and save it back
<doomnx> i used it to install UT2004
<doomnx> is there any lcd monitor calibration software for kubuntu?
<azaraelus> ok, thank you. i will test it ;)
<dystopianray> doomnx: what sort of calibration are you talking about? colour calibration?
<azaraelus> kdesu: command not found
<doomnx> gamma/colour u know
<doomnx> cause i think my screen favors blue a bit more :P
<c0nv1ct> azaraelus: 'sudo apt-get install kdesu' to install it
<dystopianray> doomnx: well there is the gamma correction tab in the monitor section of system settings
<c0nv1ct> azaraelus: you must of installed Ubuntu not Kubuntu then?
<genii> azaraelus: You are in the kubuntu channel. Do you have KDE desktop?
<c0nv1ct> azaraelus: if you are in gnome, use gksudo, and go to #ubuntu :P
<LaNCeloT_RW> doomnx, yes man, Beryls is nice :>
<genii> c0nv1ct: thx
<azaraelus> yes, i use gnome. thank you and bye bye
<doomnx> yeah i've seen that tab, how do u use it?
<c0nv1ct> azaraelus: hehe np
<dystopianray> doomnx: you move the sliders and it change the gamma target until it's how you like it
<corveum> c0nv1ct: All very useful, still can't mount a samba share... ugh
<doomnx> no, it has some squares above it
<c0nv1ct> corveum: you are still workn on that? i'm about to start testing it on my end
<c0nv1ct> corveum: are you trying to connect to a XP machine?
<dystopianray> doomnx: it says to adjust them until the squares blend into the background as much as possible
<doomnx> u should somehow match those colours or what?
<doomnx> they have different colour, how could they blend? :S
<corveum> c0nv1ct: That's next... I'm just trying to connect to the Windows 2000 fileserver on my Active Directory Windows network
<dystopianray> doomnx: blend as much as possible
<doomnx> omg, that's the huge disadvantage of using lcds...
<c0nv1ct> corveum: ahh, that should be the easy part :)
<doomnx> the one is yellow and the other blue in my PC... i can't blend those 2 :S
<dystopianray> doomnx: 'as much as possible'
<doomnx> and why is the gamma 2.0? is there some particular reason?
<dystopianray> doomnx: no, change it to whatever you prefer
<doomnx> okay...
<doomnx> thanks a lot
<dystopianray> doomnx: there are probably gamma correction pages online that are more effective than those squares
<doomnx> u've been a great help once again ( i know about those pages, i did a lot of research on windows and i concluded on hardware calibration suits or multi-point gamma correction programs)
<doomnx> whatever see you guys
<fernando> someone here know how to use samba????
<dorshin> i have added an additional panel,and trying to change the additional panel configuration but i cant find it?(fresh edgy installation)
<dystopianray> fernando: if you go into the filesharing section of the system settings and configure it to let anyone share folders, then you can right click on folders in konq and go to 'share'
<dystopianray> fernando: assuming you have 'samba' installed I guess
<dorshin> when i right click and select configure panel,it works just for main panel.
<Jucato> dorshin: you need to restart the panel. Press Alt+F2, type in: dcop kicker kicker restart
<dorshin> is it just a single command?
<dorshin> first "dcop kicker" later "kicker restart"?
<fernando> dystopianray: do you know any gui for a ssh client??? a good one?
<dystopianray> fernando: konsole ?
<Jucato> dorshin: one command
<Jucato> dorshin: dcop kicker kicker restart
<dorshin> ok let me try.
<dystopianray> fernando: or do you mean for copying files? use the fish:/ ioslave in konq
<fernando> dystopianray: no.. a program with a interface..
<dystopianray> fernando: or if you're talking about windows, use putty
<fernando> dystopianray: for linux
<dystopianray> fernando: no idea, maybe putty runs on linux, I don't know
<dystopianray> fernando: what is hard about typing 'ssh user@host' ?
<dorshin> it is ok Jucato,
<dorshin> thank you.
<BackwardsDown> there is a putty version for linux
<BackwardsDown> its handy, becouse it save's your preferences
<BackwardsDown> putty is in the repro
<Vedo> hi to all
<Vedo> ciao a tutti
<BackwardsDown> Vedo: hi
<Jucato> just in case...
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<firemonkeyballz> seems I have the same problem with firefox
<firemonkeyballz> aka deerpark
<Vedo> ubotu, Thanks for the info
<firemonkeyballz> !libgtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firemonkeyballz> !libraries gtk
<dystopianray> is there an rss feed or something that i can subscribe to, to find out about package updates in edgy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libraries gtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0nv1ct> corveum: woot, got samba working, with rw permissions
<firemonkeyballz> convlct does it work on ntfs ?
<c0nv1ct> its a samba share
<BluesKaj> dystopianray, in the terminal , sudo apt-get update ...that way you update your repositories and hence any pkges that are upodated on the repos as well
<c0nv1ct> and the share is on a ntfs partition on the XP machine
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: but I want an rss feed or something to tell me when I should be updating
<firemonkeyballz> good then I can burn all my data from here
<firemonkeyballz> :D
<c0nv1ct> i gotta figure out how to add it to fstab, without it showing my password in plain text now
<firemonkeyballz> dood  I needed the glade common files
<firemonkeyballz> or
<firemonkeyballz> something Im not sure
<firemonkeyballz> havent installed anything yet
<fernando> dystopianray: bassically, because in the ege of windows interface, I get the feel I am losing my time with this command...
<dystopianray> fernando: what command?
<dystopianray> oh ssh
<fernando> dystopianray: all this linux command for every think.. :-p
<BluesKaj> dystopianray, just do the cmnd once a day , should be sufficient
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: are packages updated once a day?
<fernando> dystopianray: for example, is a command line program for ssh... but.. I have to read about the command to use them
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: how much does it download on each update?
<fernando> dystopianray: an so on..
<dystopianray> fernando: ssh user@host
<BluesKaj> dystopianray, dunno
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: adept has a notifier that runs in the background, is that what you want?
<dystopianray> c0nv1ct: no I hate adept
<fernando> dystopianray: and then what???
<dystopianray> fernando: and then type in your password
<fernando> and then what?
<dystopianray> and then do whatever you want
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: you hate it so much, you wouldnt let it atleast notify you?
<dystopianray> fernando: what do you want to use ssh for?
<dystopianray> fernando: you can start X applicaitons through ssh, you can use the terminal, you can use konq for ssh file transfers
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: it doesnt actually force you to use adept manager
<dystopianray> c0nv1ct: how does it notify me? is it sitting there running apt-get update?
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes.. someone here send me 3 weeks ago a link to download via torrent a software called: CrossOver
<BluesKaj> that notifier is annoying I turned it off a long time ago cuz it bugs you to "upgrade" as well as "update" and upgrading changes driver settings if yer not really careful.
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone knows this link?
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: no, it just sits in your task bar, and then turns into a pic of a package when there are updates
<dystopianray> c0nv1ct: how does it determine if an update is available?
<dystopianray> I'd prefer a mailing list or rss feed
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: i'm sure it polls the repos
<dystopianray> LaNCeloT_RW: use google
<firemonkeyballz> convlct im still missing something from hte gtk
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: what is it asking for?
<firemonkeyballz> swift wont run as the same as deerpark wont run
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: what is the error?
<LaNCeloT_RW> dystopianray, thx man.. i did it :>
<danychouinard> My computer did not change time this night (for the new daylight time save) what did I miss, I thought *nix systems were not having trouble with that
<firemonkeyballz> /opt/swiftfox/swiftfox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<firemonkeyballz> firemonkeyballz@fmbllz-inc:/opt/swiftfox$
<c0nv1ct> danychouinard: mine updated fine
<fernando> so.. I am connected to a server with the command line, how do I send a file to the server with commands??
<dystopianray> danychouinard: they don't have trouble as long as your timezone definitions are up to date
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone know a good bittorrent download manager?
<dystopianray> LaNCeloT_RW: ktorrent comes with kubuntu
<firemonkeyballz> /pm convlct
<firemonkeyballz> /opt/swiftfox/swiftfox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<firemonkeyballz> firemonkeyballz@fmbllz-inc:/opt/swiftfox$
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: try 'find /usr/lib | grep libgtk' and see if its in there
<danychouinard> How do I check my timezone definition,  I only know it is related to tzdata package
<c0nv1ct> danychouinard: run 'zdump -v /etc/localtime | grep 2007' and see if it says march 11th
<firemonkeyballz> /pm cOnvlct
<firemonkeyballz> firemonkeyballz@fmbllz-inc:/opt/swiftfox$ find /usr/lib | grep libgtk
<firemonkeyballz> /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.800.20
<LaNCeloT_RW> dystopianray, i use ubuntu by this time
<firemonkeyballz> /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<firemonkeyballz> /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.la
<firemonkeyballz> /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.a
<firemonkeyballz> /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so
<firemonkeyballz> f
<LaNCeloT_RW> gnome + Beryl
<BluesKaj> danychouinard, right click on the clock /configure clock/timezones
<dystopianray> LaNCeloT_RW: #ubuntu might be more help to you
<LaNCeloT_RW> dystopianray, ok man.. tnx
<fernando> dystopianray: I am connected to a server with ssh (terminal)..how can I send a file from my hard disk to the server???
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: use pastebin next time, but see if swiftbox needs you to specify your lib directory
<firemonkeyballz> k
<dystopianray> fernando: use konqueror
<dystopianray> fernando: fish://user@host
<dystopianray> or just fish://host and it asks for a username:password i think
<firemonkeyballz> so edit the shell script?
<baltazar>  !
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: are you running swiftfox-bin or swiftfox?
<firemonkeyballz> swiftfox
<danychouinard> Well, My timezone is ok ( Montreal) but still beleive we're EDT
<dystopianray> what is swiftfox?
<baltazar>    =)       2  
<Jucato> baltazar: English please
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: some nonfree firefox build, thats faster
<dystopianray> c0nv1ct: faster at rendering?
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: its specific builds for your CPU, it does run faster on my system
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<firemonkeyballz> either way I run it from the directory or the menu
<dystopianray> c0nv1ct: just setting -march during compilation?
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: faster loading, rendering, and it seems, browsing even
<firemonkeyballz> wont run
<dystopianray> c0nv1ct: have you benchmarked it's performance relative to vanilla firefox?
<masai> alguien que me ayde en espaol
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: not yet, but i'm sure someone else has
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: you cant run them side by side, wich would make it a bit easier to test
<masai> alguien que me ayude en espaol
<Jucato> !es | masai
<ubotu> masai: please see above
<corveum> c0nv1ct: any luck with a mount yet?
<masai> gggracias
<c0nv1ct> corveum: yep, works perfect :)
<corveum> Pointers?
<c0nv1ct> corveum: are you connecting to XP or 2k?
<corveum> 2k
<c0nv1ct> corveum: ah ok, u should be fine then, i'll give ya the syntax i used to mount
<c0nv1ct> corveum: sudo mount -t smbfs -o gid=1000,uid=1000,username=whatever,password=blah //192.168.189.128/share /media/share
<c0nv1ct> corveum: using gid= and uid= for my linux user account was the only way i found to let me write, though there may be another way
<c0nv1ct> corveum: i havent tested it in fstab, cuz my only XP box is in vmware :)
<corveum> c0nv1ct: Now that works
<corveum> c0nv1ct: muchas gracias
<c0nv1ct> corveum: np man, i dont remember having to use UID and GID before, but w/e it works
<corveum> c0nv1ct: any time you want come to Vietnam and work for peanuts, just let me know
<firemonkeyballz> is there some sort of deltree command?
<firemonkeyballz> in linux
<dystopianray> firephoto: rm -rf
<dystopianray> err firemonkeyballz that was meant for
<firemonkeyballz> thanx
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: use it carefully :P
<firemonkeyballz> I ko
<firemonkeyballz> dont delete anything your mother would
<firemonkeyballz> sorta thing
<firemonkeyballz> cuz I used rmdir with the not empty option before
<firemonkeyballz> didnt work to well
<firemonkeyballz> think it just removed the symbolic links for that folder
<corveum> c0nv1ct: speaking of  VM what do you need installed to make a new VM Machine?
<c0nv1ct> corveum: i use the actual vmware workstation
<c0nv1ct> corveum: the vmware server app is free, but i've never used it
<corveum> c0nv1ct: Yeah, I have server downloaded, but again, all command line, no idea how to get around it, or if it suports creating VM machines
<dystopianray> corveum: there are websites that will create a vm machine for you for free, for use in vmware player
<fernando> how can I zip a file with password???
<c0nv1ct> corveum: i think 'server' is for prebuilt vmware machines,
<dystopianray> corveum: you start the vmware server daemon and then use the gui frontend to control it
<BluesKaj> !VMWare
<firemonkeyballz> think im going to make an alias for that command so I dont forget it
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<c0nv1ct> yeah, player is just for prebuilt too
<dystopianray> no server can create machines
<matrix> hi, i can not read my windows drives as a user. but in /etc/fstab i have user,rw as options. What can i do?
<dystopianray> and there are websites that will create custom machines for you, for use in player
<fernando> HOW CAN I ZIP A FILE WITH PASSWORD???
<dystopianray> matrix: you need to specify a umask
<corveum> c0nv1ct: You see the whole reason I decided to try Linux again after 7 years away is because Windows Server 2003 wasn't stable on my Acer laptop
<dystopianray> fernando: shouting is only going to piss people off
<BluesKaj> matrix install ntfs-3g
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g | matrix
<ubotu> matrix: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<c0nv1ct> fernando: use -P
<fernando> dystopianray: you dont have to answer the question and thats all :-)
<c0nv1ct> fernando: use 'man' bro
<dystopianray> fernando: if you read the zip man page you'd have found your answer within seconds
<firemonkeyballz> fernando info works too
<c0nv1ct> fernando: i found the answer in 5 seconds by typing 'man zip' and scrolling down a couple pages
<dystopianray> c0nv1ct: -P is insecure
<dystopianray> -e should be used
<corveum> c0nv1ct: and I need to run windows server for my software development (no drivers available for 2000 server, so that was out)
<matrix> BluesKaj: thx for the hint. do you think i also should install it if i realy only need read access
<fernando> am sorry, my question is without the command line..
<c0nv1ct> dystopianray: only if someone else has access to your machine's prompt
<dystopianray> matrix: no you don't need it, you only need to specify a umask
<fernando> doesnt have linux interfaces???
<matrix> BluesKaj: i can not even enter the directory as a normal user after mounting it
<LaNCeloT_RW> guys, where can i find a website to search and download software that are in .deb extension?
<dystopianray> matrix: ntfs has no unix permissions, the defaults are overly restrictive
<BluesKaj> !fuser | matrix
<dystopianray> LaNCeloT_RW: google
<LaNCeloT_RW> dystopianray, k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> matrix: mount -o umask=022 /dev/blah /blah, i believe that should work
<matrix> dystopianray: the dir i mount my win partition to is rwx for all user before the mount after the mount only root has dr-x
<dystopianray> matrix: the mountpoint's permissions are irrelevant
<BluesKaj> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<matrix> dystopianray: when i don't want to do this each time manually I still have to put it in fstab or did there anything change about it?
<c0nv1ct> corveum: why were u running a server platform on a laptop?
<dystopianray> matrix: yes you must always specify a umask
<c0nv1ct> corveum: nm i read further
<matrix> dystopianray: my line in fstab is:
<dystopianray> matrix: just add umask=022 to the options part
<matrix> "/dev/sda5       /media/windows2 auto     user,rw                 0       0"
<dystopianray> user,rw,umask=022
<matrix> dystopianray: i always thought it is covered by rw. strange could swear it worked before
<dystopianray> matrix: no, it's handled by umask
<dystopianray> matrix: iirc, rw is the default where ro is not specified
<matrix> dystopianray: added umask=022 and did umount and mount as user. still no access...
<dystopianray> matrix: what are the permissions on that filesystem?
<firemonkeyballz> ok thats it Im getting a deb package
<matrix> dystopianray: what do you mean? the fs is ntfs, i only want to read it. my fstab line i already gave you. what additional information can i give you?
<dystopianray> matrix: the permissions on the directory you can't access
<matrix> ls -al output after mounting?
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<matrix> dr-x------  1 root   root
<timothy_> hello
* Dr_willis missed the question.. but i bet its answered there. :)
<roberto> hi
<Dr_willis> Hello./
<timothy_> what is the sudo string to mount drive b
<dystopianray> matrix: what about if you run the 'mount' command, does it show the umask=022 as a mount option?
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: you first have to find out what device drive b is
<corveum> Anybody got a favorite GUI xhtml editor?
<timothy_> it is my secondary hd
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: use fdisk -l to find out what device it is
<timothy_> isnt it like /pmount/hdb    ?
<timothy_> i already know the device
<c0nv1ct> probably not
<firemonkeyballz> umm someone said they had fixed the flash in the swiftfox forums
<matrix> dystopianray: when i mount it i just use mount /media/windows2 i don't get any output there. is there a verbose mode? or do you mean somewhere else?
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: if its hdb, then it will be /dev/hdb1 if its the first partition on that drive
<timothy_> thank you con
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: you wil have to specify the filesystem type, so is it ntfs? fat32?
<timothy_> ntfs
<timothy_> i know i can only read from it
<timothy_> i just forgot the string to get to it
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: then type 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 or where ever you want it mounted
<corveum> c0nv1ct: We develop a web based java application (unfortunately it is normalized on MS SQL currently, moving to open source soon) - so I need server to run and develop
<mdtyke> Does anyone use KFTPGrabber.. excellent piece of software, but I noticed on kde-apps that it states "view/editing" of remote files
<c0nv1ct> corveum: eww, ms sql
<timothy_> ok so niether of those strings are working
<mdtyke> Now, that's actually why I wanted it.. so I could do that (like Cute), but I cant actually see it in the drop down menu?  Anyone have any ideas where this feature is?
<c0nv1ct> corveum: is vmware good enough to work with your sql apps?
<timothy_> mount /media/
<timothy_> is that correct?
<c0nv1ct> corveum: that would probably be the best option, rather than runing the server OS natively
<corveum> c0nv1ct: everything in Vietnam is MS because it costs $0.45 for any program you want
<c0nv1ct> corveum: ahh yes, the good old asian conterfeit market :P
<matrix> dystopianray: when i manually execute sudo mount -o umask=022 /dev/sda5 windows2 it work
<c0nv1ct> corveum: i got some good rolex knock-offs from china
<corveum> c0nv1ct: is it good enough... ask me that when I ever get it all working
<rlj> in kubuntu edgy, is the system supposed to by default mount removable devices? cause mine does now, and i seem to remember it just giving me the kde notification dialog and *then* if i opened it in konq for example, it would automatically mount it upon access.. now, if i hit cancel in the dialog (for a cd for example) it mounts it after nevertheless...
<c0nv1ct> corveum: if you need any "information" on vmware workstation, let me know
<RadiantFire> rlj: it mounts it
<rlj> i am having trouble burning cd's (burning suddenly stops and k3b fails, and i'm thinking it might be related if some automount util or hal or something messes with the drive in the middle of the burning)
<firemonkeyballz> you kno it wasnt as hard to install stuff as I would on my DSL damn small linux
<RadiantFire> rlj: I don't think so, because I've burned successfully
<firemonkeyballz> install
<RadiantFire> rlj: have you tried k3bsetup?
<firemonkeyballz> buh
<teufel> can someone tell me how to install a .bin file
<firemonkeyballz> not shure what they did
<teufel> more to the point planeshift
<corveum> So no one has a favorite GUI based xhtml editor?
<RadiantFire> I do
<RadiantFire> Quanta :-)
<rlj> RadiantFire: what happens if you insert a written cd and hit cancel in the kde dialog, does it still instantly mount it?
<Xanith> Anyone possibly have a second to help me try to figure out why wine won't compile?
<RadiantFire> !info kdewebdev
<ubotu> kdewebdev: web development apps from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 60 kB
<smile_> c0nv1ct: hi .. :-)
<rlj> RadiantFire: yeah, set up the permissions in k3bsetup, the burning still failrd
<RadiantFire> it mounts it automatically
<corveum> RadiantFire: I'll check it out... does it have full unicode support?
<RadiantFire> rlj: you can manually unmount it though
<RadiantFire> corveum: I've never checked
<rlj> RadiantFire: why does it mount it, i'm sure it didn't when i had dapper
<RadiantFire> rlj: new version of KDE maybe, or a patch
<rlj> RadiantFire: do you know what piece of software is responsible for mounting?
<RadiantFire> rlj: you can still manually unmount it
<RadiantFire> right click on the device and hit unmount
<rlj> RadiantFire: is it in kde itself or in some automounter util?
<RadiantFire> its KDE itself
<smile_> c0nv1ct: when i open /lib/modules/2.15.26-386/volatiles .. i dont find nvidia.ko .. so i dont hav  the driver
<teufel> need help installing planeshift i dont know how to handle .bin files yet
<teufel> can someone help me please
<rlj> RadiantFire: i know i can unmount manually, but that's not the point... i just can't understand why it would mount a cd/usb stick/whatever when i tell it not to (hit cancel)
<RadiantFire> elj, I think it is the KDE Media Manager
<corveum> RadiantFire: Hey, look I even have installed already
<c0nv1ct> smile_: hmm, its not in mine either, but i have it installed
<rlj> teufel: if the .bin-file is your downloaded archive, it's probably a shell script with lots of data appended. open up a terminal and type chmod +x FILENAME.bin and then ./FILENAME.bin
<RadiantFire> oh well, I've got to bounce
<rlj> teufel: which will set the executable flag, and subsequently launch the program
<rlj> teufel: (script)
<smile_> c0nv1ct: and ur compiz goes on ?
<teufel> ok ill try
<BluesKaj> !.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0nv1ct> smile_: i use beryl, and it works fine
<corveum> Ok, back to the big big question: anybody know how to install an alternative keyboard driver? The vietnamese system in Kubuntu doesn't work
<timothy_> ok so i am now getting frustrated
<smile_> c0nv1ct: ok ... i will try beryl .. is it better than Compiz ?
<c0nv1ct> smile_: its newer, but less stable
<smile_> c0nv1ct: less ? how ? what problem u have ?
<c0nv1ct> smile_: i've only had it crash while using superkaramba
<corveum> I've got this driver here: http://www.unikey.org, but it requires XWindows and haven't been able to get it to work
<smile_> c0nv1ct: OK
<smile_> c0nv1ct: THX
<Xanith> how can i use the command line unrar to extract something?
<Xanith> like what command would i use i can't figure this thing out lol
<rlj> Xanith: unrar x archive.rar i think
<rlj> Xanith: try unrar --help or something
<rlj> Xanith: or man unrar
<Xanith> rlj: i did, and i can't figure out what it means lol
<teufel> chmod +x planeshift_cbv0.3.018.bin ./planeshift_cbv0.3.018.bin
<teufel> chmod: cannot access `planeshift_cbv0.3.018.bin': No such file or directory
<teufel> chmod: cannot access `./planeshift_cbv0.3.018.bin': No such file or directory
<firemonkeyballz> oh about the flash sound thing in swiftfox and others... I had the same problem in windows
<teufel> is that right
<rlj> teufel: one thing at a time
<firemonkeyballz> I could only get sound if I went directly to youtube
<rlj> teufel: first chmod it: chmod +x planeshift_cbv0.3.018.bin
<firemonkeyballz> since they were embeded on my myspace
<teufel> ok
<rlj> teufel: then run it: ./planeshift_cbv0.3.018.bin
<rlj> teufel: and make sure you're in the same directory as the file in your terminal :)
<firemonkeyballz> even tried re-installing flash
<firemonkeyballz> didnt help
<teufel> says invalid mode
<moi> hi, any audio-buffs here?
<BluesKaj> moi, some
<teufel> my bad its says no such directory
<Xanith> What does CRC failed mean?
<BluesKaj> teufel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2241472
<moi> anyone know if alsa is still being developed? It seeems by the dates on their webpage and the lack of support for new cards that it all stoped as of 2005!
<rlj> Xanith: it means the CRC = Cyclic Redundancy Check failed. basically, a checksum failed
<rlj> Xanith: which usually means the archive is damaged
<rlj> Xanith: however
<firemonkeyballz> oh wolf yes I have to make symbolic links
<rlj> Xanith: i think unrar has trouble with some newer version rar archives and complains about crc
<Saille> re
<BluesKaj> moi, my pc is less than a yr old and alsa supports my soundcard ok
<Xanith> rlj: what's the solution to that?
<rlj> Xanith: i don't like to recommend it, but the non-free rar archive can probably extract it
<e1mer> hi all, do you know where does the config resides/updated when i open a file with `open with` and check on `remember to open this....`?
<rlj> Xanith: so fire you your adept and search for rar
<rlj> e1mer: if you open up kcontrol, (the kde control center), there is a file associations module under "KDE Components"
<teufel> i cannot get it to install
<moi> in their support list, they dont list my M-Audio Audiophile192, and the list date is 2005?
<teufel> say no such file
<rlj> e1mer: but i think kubuntu "system settings" never shows the configuration module, so you need to run kcontrol
<Xanith> rlj: that was unrar non-free i was using
<rlj> Xanith: hm, try rar instead of unrar
<rlj> Xanith: do "man rar" or "rar --help"
<rlj> Xanith: or similar
<teufel> anyone here installed planeshift
<rlj> Xanith: probably either "rar x blabla.rar" or "rar -x blabla.rar"
<moi> BluesKaj;  in their support list, they dont list my M-Audio Audiophile192, and the list date is 2005?
<teufel> downloaed the bin but cant figure out what to do with it
<Xanith> i don't think i have rar installed, and adept finds a LOT of stuff on rar lol
<rlj> moi: alsa is in-kernel as far as i know
<Xanith> if i could get my repositories to work, i'd install wine and emulate WinRAR
<Xanith> but i can't download wine because my repositories don't work
<rlj> moi: so it might be that the webpage is obsolete (as alsa isn't a standalone package anymore). all development stuff is probably happening on the linux kernel mailinglists
<rlj> teufel: doesn't the planeshift site say anything about the archive you downloaded?
<rlj> teufel: what to do with it...
<moi> hmm. interesting. I do have some support, I get a mixer, but all audio played is near totaly distorted, though I can hear some shape in the noise
<teufel> i have been all over their site
<e1mer> rlj: thanks
<mdtyke> *sighs* I wish Skype would work on Linux
<teufel> when i did what you said it told me there was no such file
<teufel> i dont think i was doing it right
<moi> it seems to be useing the audiophile 24/96 driver
<rlj> Xanith: just scroll down to the stuff on "rar" actually beginning on "rar". and you can disable searching in package descriptions too
<rlj> e1mer: you're welcome
<rlj> e1mer: i think you'll find all you need in there
<BluesKaj> moi, did you look for a linux driver on your M-Audio site ?
<e1mer> rlj: i did :)
<rlj> e1mer: but it's probably in one of the ini-style files in ~/.kde/share
<wincide> hi, hola.
<rlj> will be back in a little while
<jake> guys anybody here using compiz?
<rlj> wish you all luck
<compilerwriter> I am trying to disable ssh password authentication and am missing something.  Help!
<corveum> I am trying to install Linux_Kernel_Headers, but am being warned that the package conflicts with linux-libc-dev... any idea how to resolve this?
<moi> BluesKaj; no, I'll do so now...
<Martiini> Can anyone help me set up BERYL , please ... Ive tried several howtos on ubuntu forum ... but I cannot even connect to beryl repos
<looris> hi, i have a rather odd problem, tried google, and found nothing: i have two users, with one of them the automounter for usb-storage works, for the other one it does not
<wincide> since i 've upgraded from edgy to feisty, i cannot browse any site, http does not run, even http
<Skaman_> hi guys i'm having a problem with amule 2.1.3
<wincide> sorry, even http://localhost does not run
<wincide> but i can do that with links2 and i cant navigate with lynx
<Skaman_> if  itry to run amuleweb i get this error
<Skaman_> amuleweb: error while loading shared libraries: libbfd-2.16.1.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<moi> BluesKaj; no they only support MacOS and M$
<jake> guys anybody can give me idea how to use compiz?
<wincide> do someone know how to get http again
<Xanith> should i upgrade to feisty fawn?
<mdtyke> Im wondering that too Xanith lol
<firemonkeyballz> xantith will this work?  sudo ln -s  /opt/swiftfox /usr/lib
<mdtyke> How easy is it to 'upgrade' Linux.. or do you need to always do fresh installs
<BluesKaj> moi, perhaps an open source driver on a nonfree site ?
<jake> ive installedit but it doesnt appear on the program list
<wincide> Xanith:  mdtyke have you read what happened to me by upgrading to feisty ?
<wincide> :S
<Jobbe_> hey everyone, I've got a wlan problem: I'm trying to use ipw3945/wpa_supplicant.now while iwconfig says the interface is associated to an access point, dhcp will fail (the dhcp server is definately not the problem - I'm using it for other computers and the ethernet interface, too). also, wpa_cli complains it's not able to connect to wpa_supplicant. starting wpa_supplicant doesn't give any output. ps aux|grep wpa won't return anythin
<Martiini> uhhhh .... questions, questions, questions
<mdtyke> Nope, but I figure you're about to tell me :)
<ccc> mdtyke: very easy. just a simple edit in a config file and a single command in the terminal.
<firemonkeyballz> xantith will this work?  sudo ln -s  /opt/swiftfox /usr/lib
<wincide> now i had to reinstall kubuntu-desktop again, and dont know if it will run after that
<mdtyke> lol
<mdtyke> Here, I don't suppose anyone uses Skype do they?
<Skaman_> i use it mdtyke
<mdtyke> I have it, and I actually need to use it a lot.. but I find the sound is just dire.  Even to play its fancy little tunes in the Preferences come out terrible
<mdtyke> I can chat on it fine, but I really need to get the voice working
<firemonkeyballz> damn it time stamp
<firemonkeyballz> error
<firemonkeyballz> grrr
<looris> well if nobodz has any clue, could you please address me on where to ask or search?
<mdtyke> How does it work Ska?
<Skaman_> works fine
<Skaman_> but the voice is a bit metallic
<Skaman_> little crappy
<mdtyke> With me, it doesn't even work.  It's like h-----e-e--e--l----l---oo-o-o
<mdtyke> its terrible lol
<mdtyke> I have another little problem with my Linux.. Im a new mover from Windows
<mdtyke> Does anyone have any idea how I can CPU throttle
<Skaman_> i thuink that definitively needs to be develope the right way
<Skaman_> :D
<Xanith> is it possible my repositories aren't working because of edgy?
<mdtyke> I'm running a Sony VAIO FS series
<Xanith> i can't download wine, beryl or opera
<mdtyke> But well, even on battery the CPU frequency is at 100%, and it just drains the battery.. Im talking a few percent a minute
<BluesKaj> Xanith, have you checked your sources list ?
<mdtyke> and I have a long-haul flight coming up soon, so I'd like to use it
<Xanith> yes, I'm not that retarded.. lol. it gives me GPG errors
<firemonkeyballz> freaking clock is off in kde
<firemonkeyballz> grrr
<Skaman_> mdtyke have you tried to find out something in ubuntuforums?
<mdtyke> Mostly Kubuntuforums
<mdtyke> but I've been going mad around those forums.. no-one ever replies :P
<BluesKaj> Xanth, I was not assuming you are retarded ...gawd
<Xanith> BluesKaj: lol i was just joking, lol
<jake> guys please help, who knows how to run compiz?
<looris> ...sigh
<Skaman_> i thiink that h-----e-e--e--l----l---oo-o-o is the best result you can get by now
<Skaman_> :(
<BluesKaj> one sometimes has to state what is obvious to some and not to others
<corveum> installing linux_kernel_headers? any one? Bueller?
<BluesKaj> ok Xanith :)
<Xanith> BluesKaj: so anyway, yea they are in my sources list, but it gives me GPG errors for some reason on them
<BluesKaj> GPG ?
<Xanith> BluesKaj: yea my thoughts exactly
<firemonkeyballz> aaaah
<firemonkeyballz> cant adjust the clock
<firemonkeyballz> timestamp error
<rotemj> i installed kubuntu 6.10 on AMD64 and been trying to config my nvidia gforce 6600 with no success
<rotemj> any clue?
<teufel> i have game its a bin file how do i install it
<Xanith> oh crap i have to get in the shower, i'll figure this out later
<Xanith> gotta go bye
<morvok> rotemj: just a blank screen or device errors?
<teufel> i have game its a bin file how do i install it
<BluesKaj> teufel, try renameing the file extension to iso
<teufel> ok
<mdtyke> Argh, does anyone have an idea how to do this CPU scaling automatically in a laptop
<mdtyke> I mustn'd have the right ACPI settings, but I've no idea how to change them
<teufel> how do i install
<teufel> daemon tools what
<teufel> its planeshift
<moi> BluesKaj; seems I need to update OSS, alsa has not caught up with the audiophile 192, though I cant find the command for updating OSS in this distro
<teufel> hmmm
<firemonkeyballz> ok fixed clock
<firemonkeyballz> for good now
<firemonkeyballz> I hope
<rickympl> hello everyone, my user defined shorcut keys in the kde menu stopped working, like i assigned Win+B to open a certain program
<rickympl> and it stopped opening
<firemonkeyballz> ummm is it just me or is vista starting to emulate linxu?
<BluesKaj> moi, maybe installing 'oss-compat' and 'oss preserve" might work for you
<rickympl> does the fact that im using the "new" menu have anything to do with it?
<moi> BluesKaj; what are they?
<firemonkeyballz> anyone know how to fix this?
<firemonkeyballz> /opt/swiftfox/swiftfox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<firemonkeyballz> firemonkeyballz@fmbllz-inc:/opt/swiftfox$
<compilerwriter> How would one search the entire file system for a file with a given text stream.  I am so embarrassed I can't think of the program to save my life right now.
* compilerwriter suffering from can't remember Sh*T
<BluesKaj> This package ensures that OSS support is provided in some way.  On Linux, it
<BluesKaj> enables the ALSA compatibility modules.
<wincide> hi all, my http protocol does not run since i 've upgraded to feisty. I cannot navigate now, so i can't get a way to make this run :(
<moi> hmm
<wincide> someone can help me ...
<BluesKaj> !oss-compat
<ubotu> oss-compat: OSS compatibility package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.4 (edgy), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB
<BluesKaj> !fiesty | wincide
<ubotu> wincide: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<timothy_> where do i get Wine
<moi> BluesKaj; I read a thread on 4Front Technologies forum, with another audiophile 192 user, same problem, was told to run ossupdate but he was using another distro, I tred the same command; did not work, looked for the oss folder and cant find it
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<moi> it solved the problem in his case
<Silveira_Neto> Hi people.
<BluesKaj> oss-compat is in the repos, moi
<rickympl> anyone?
<kadir> heyaa
<kadir> connecting from kubuntu on VmWare :P
<c0nv1ct> kadir: what is the host OS?
<kadir> Windows XP
<kadir> :D
<c0nv1ct> boooo
<smile_> c0nv1ct: sorry for disturbing u again .. u asked me to change a file .. i forgot it ( to disable "nv" ) !!
<c0nv1ct> i prefer my XP in vmware, opposite as you have it :P
<kadir> hehe
<c0nv1ct> smile_: oh, 1 sec
<kadir> hey man i couldnt get along with Linux for so long
<kadir> i guess i play too much games
<kadir> thats why
<c0nv1ct> smile_: its /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<smile_> c0nv1ct: ok
<smile_> c0nv1ct: thnk u
<kadir> i'm trying to see if i can make use of one of the versions of linux i tried rdhat suse
<timothy_> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<kadir> and some i cant remember but i couldnt like them
<kadir> i mean yeah i have to admit this os is definitely rocksolid
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(chavo/#kubuntu) it should link to the library file
(firemonkeyballz/#kubuntu) yes
(timothy_/#kubuntu) The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
(kadir/#kubuntu) omg i have to work on this os for at least a week to get everything working stable :D (hey i'm just a newbie)
<jean-benoit> !fr
(ubotu/#kubuntu) Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<timothy_> well since i cannot seem to get any help i will just go and reinstall xp
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: have you tried asking a question
<kadir> :D
<timothy_> uhhhh yes several times
<kadir> that was good :D
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: and what is it
<mouser25> <timothy_> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<c0nv1ct> thats not a question :)
<timothy_> my adept package manager is failing can someone help me
<timothy_> i asked that about 30 min agao
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: what happens when you run apt-setup
<miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: and then running apt-get update, as it suggests
<timothy_> i run it and nothing happens i get the same error
<timothy_> i ran it in Konsol
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: when you run apt-setup?
<kadir> okay you got my attention. i'm going to install Kubuntu on oner of my harddrives and accept all updates (i think they were about 250Mbytes so i'll see you again after i do that)
<kadir> thanks a lot friends!
<kadir> see ya soon
<corveum> when is use apt-get install linux-kernel-headers I receive the following message: linux-kernel-headers is a virtual package provided by:
<corveum>   linux-libc-dev - if that is so how do I make my other installer see it?
<miltos> my adept manager stopped at 99% waiting for headers...what can i do?
<timothy_> when i run aptt setup it says command not found
<timothy_> timothy@ubuntu:~$ apt-setup
<timothy_> bash: apt-setup: command not found
<timothy_> timothy@ubuntu:
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: do a 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' and paste it to the pastebin
<c0nv1ct> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: to run apt-setup you have to use sudo
<firemonkeyballz> http://www.aptana.com/trac/ticket/3461
<c0nv1ct> timothy_: so 'sudo apt-setup'
<mouser25> I just updated to feisty this morning and would like to run compiz but I apear to not be starting it properly because it loads compiz effects but I get no window decorator.  can someone point me to a good howtoo for running compiz under kde?
<atidem> hello
<corveum> c0nv1ct: thanks again
<timothy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9816/
<c0nv1ct> mouser25: what kind of video card to you have?
<mouser25> c0nv1ct: I have an nvidia and if I run glxinfo I have hardware rendering
<c0nv1ct> mouser25: try here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359367&highlight=howto+compiz+feisty
<mouser25> c0nv1ct: thanks :)
<c0nv1ct> mouser25: thats how i got compiz setup on my laptop feisty install
<animimotus> hi
<mjunx> oh my god, kspread is not very good at calculations :(:(
<mjunx> it takes like 5 minutes to calculate the first 30 fibonacci numbers
<animimotus> someone can do a tif rotation in konqueror / digikam or gwenview ? I can not :\
<firemonkeyballz> convlct the only problem I can see that may be it is that ls is showing the file as red
<miltos> my adept manager stopped at 99% waiting for headers...what can i do?
<firemonkeyballz> the problamatic file
<mouser25> c0nv1ct: I belive that howto is for ubunto or gnome.  I dont have desktop effects under preferences
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes.. anyone knows the link for: FireFox + Flash + Java AMD64 help guide?
<firemonkeyballz> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<firemonkeyballz> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0nv1ct> mouser25: try in kcontrol, under Style, then effects
<firemonkeyballz> ummm swiftfox is the same as firefox right?
<firemonkeyballz> so
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: yes, just rebuilt
<firemonkeyballz> !firefox | convlct
<ubotu> convlct: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<mouser25> c0nv1ct: well form what I can see there isn't much there I have Enable Gui Effects enabled
<timothy_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9816/
<firemonkeyballz> go to where it sais sybolic links
<c0nv1ct> mouser25: have you tried running compiz after completeing that howto?
<ferro> ....
<mouser25> c0nv1ct: just go to the consol and run compiz?
<c0nv1ct> mouser25: yeah
<payam> hi
<payam> How can i install a new Theme?
<Jucato> !changethemes | payam
<ubotu> payam: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<mouser25> c0nv1ct: ya if I type compiz --replace then I have no window decoration
<payam> i wana install it not change it
<mouser25> c0nv1ct: But compiz is running and I have some of the Compiz effects but no window decorations
<c0nv1ct> payam: in there is an option to import new themese
<nosrednaekim> payam: followthat tutorial
<chavo> mouser25, after that run kde-window-decorator --replace
<Cobra_Bubbles> For some reason, I don't have sound
<Cobra_Bubbles> When I use the LIVECD, I have sound, but after installing...nothing
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: what shipset do you have?
<nosrednaekim> *chipset
<Cobra_Bubbles> hang on, let me get the info
<miltos> Kmix doen't work with me either...i watched a movie an hour ago with sound and now nothing...help
<mouser25> /msg c0nv1ct
<mouser25> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170
<mouser25>   Major opcode:  148
<mouser25>   Minor opcode:  3
<mouser25>   Resource id:  0x0
<mouser25> Failed to open device
<mouser25> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170
<mouser25>   Major opcode:  148
<mouser25>   Minor opcode:  3
<mouser25>   Resource id:  0x0
<mouser25> Failed to open device
<mouser25> sorry
* firemonkeyballz pounds the ground like a 3 year old
<firemonkeyballz> grrr
<firemonkeyballz> mommie
<Cobra_Bubbles> card 0: IXP [ATI IXP] , device 0: ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97] 
<payam> i cant install it
<Cobra_Bubbles> card 1: Modem [ATI IXP Modem] , device 0: ATI IXP MC97 [ATI IXP MC97] 
<payam> How can i install a theme?
<chavo> firemonkeyballz, please do ls -l /usr/lib/libgtk-x11* and paste it
<Cobra_Bubbles> that's actually from aplay -l
<firemonkeyballz> chavo it is in there
<firemonkeyballz> just not like you think it is
<chavo> payam, it depends themes are made of different parts
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: what kind of computer is that?
<nosrednaekim> latop?
<payam> ,kha
<chavo> firemonkeyballz, nvm
<firemonkeyballz> its in the user directory
<Cobra_Bubbles> Arima w730-k8x Laptop
<payam> #kubuntu.se
<firemonkeyballz> user lib
<payam> #ubuntu.se
<Cobra_Bubbles> also known as Gateway 7510GX
<firemonkeyballz> how ever it has some permissions set to it
<firemonkeyballz> that im not shure of
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: hi again :D
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: how the wifi?
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: ahh...so its got an ati chipset?
<Cobra_Bubbles> corey wassup
<chavo> which is why I asked you to paste the out put of ls -l, but w/e
<chavo> nvm
<nosrednaekim> like a x200?
<Cobra_Bubbles> Sorry bout yesterday corey, I got summoned away from the computer do do some housework
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: ah i see
<Cobra_Bubbles> Oh the wifi is fantastic... I'm just trying to figure out why I have no sound
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: did you try headphones?
* prof_falcon cracks fingers.
<firemonkeyballz> nosrednaakim dude your sound fix crashed the kernal
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: ah yes, that was one of my biggest problems until just recently
<Cobra_Bubbles> No... I don't have any headphones
<firemonkeyballz> had to fix the clock
<rlj> is there a way to disable kde automount of removable media altogether? i find it really annoying. and btw, setting "do nothing" as default behavior in kcontrol's removable media settings did not help, it only prevented the "splash window" from appearing. so i'm starting to believe that part of kde isn't actually the culprit.
<firemonkeyballz> after
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: it maybe that the wudio out is working....do you have anything you can plugg into it?
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: pm
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: really?
<Cobra_Bubbles> I have speakers...in the car... ><
<firemonkeyballz> yea
<nosrednaekim> duse... sorry..
<firemonkeyballz> now since I fixed it
<nosrednaekim> *dude
<firemonkeyballz> aka reverting to original
<firemonkeyballz> its saying that the mixer is not compatable
<Cobra_Bubbles> BRB
<firemonkeyballz> or somethign at shutdown
<miltos> Kmix doen't work with me either...i watched a movie an hour ago with sound and now nothing...help
<firemonkeyballz> have a alc883 codec that needs installing
<firemonkeyballz> if thats what I need
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: ok....how do you know that that crashed the kernel firemonkeyballz?
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: it still does that to me.. don't worry about the mixer thing
<nosrednaekim> alc883 is the realtek sound chipset
<firemonkeyballz> just know that at boot the power controller failed
<firemonkeyballz> and soemthing before
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: the what failed?
<miltos> i watched a movie an hour ago with sound and now nothing...help
<firemonkeyballz> arg I wish I could log the boot and shutdown screens
<payam> how can i install a new theme?
<firemonkeyballz> nos the apic failed
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: you can, type "dmesg" that'll give you the latest kernel messages
<payam> how can i install a new theme?
<firemonkeyballz> yea but mine doesnt log it at boot
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: oh yeah.... thats a not a problem with the sound
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: yes it does...all systems do
<Cobra_Bubbles> Nothing from speakers/hedphones
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz:  you can read all kernel meesages in /var/log/messages
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: ok thanx...
<payam> does any one know how i can install a new theme?
<chavo> payam, it depends, like I said themes can be made of different parts
<firemonkeyballz> I think it may have been wiped
<chavo> is it a style, a windeco or a theme which contains all of them?
<firemonkeyballz> since Ive booted a few times
<payam> I dont understans what you mean
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: oh...right... it doesn't do it every time?
<firemonkeyballz> buh the ACPI crashed
<nosrednaekim> buh?
<firemonkeyballz> and I had to reset the clock
<chavo> payam, do you have a link to the them you want to install?
<firemonkeyballz> and I rember that it was near that and related to ur fix
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: when did this happen? right after you didmy fix?
<firemonkeyballz> yea rebooted
<firemonkeyballz> and bang
<nosrednaekim> oh...k...
<payam> yes i have
<payam> i have  download it och have iton my desktop
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: I understand....
<Cobra_Bubbles> I don't get it
<Cobra_Bubbles> This is very weird... I had sound on the LIVECD, gone on the full install
<firemonkeyballz> I'd install the realtek driver but its 32 bits
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: http://people.stfx.ca/x2005/x2005etf/Gateway7510GX_SUSE.html
<nosrednaekim> it says to turn off the external amplifier in Kmix
<Cobra_Bubbles> Thanks
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/acer.html  and look for your model #
<szaloony> hi
<nosrednaekim> hello
<ubuntu__> hi
<ubuntu__> hillooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<szaloony> I have a liitle problem and Id love a help :d
<coreymon77> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Cobra_Bubbles> nothing
<ubuntu__> kanenas ellhnas
<szaloony> im trying to install xgl on kubuntu of course
<c0nv1ct> szaloony: do you have a nvidia card?
<szaloony> howto says to write cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xorg login in terminal
<szaloony> yes i have
<ubuntu__> ELLADA
<payam> help
<payam> help
<c0nv1ct> szaloony: then why do you want to use XGL? are you on Edgy?
<szaloony> yes I am
<c0nv1ct> szaloony: then use AIGLX, much easier, and much faster
<c0nv1ct> szaloony: and its built in
<c0nv1ct> !AIGLX
<szaloony> really?
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-effects for support.
<szaloony> and same effects?
<Dekans> c0nv1ct: no need to aiglx with nvidia
<Dekans> its a loss of performances
<szaloony> aiglx
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: both reports on linux-laptops say there is n problem with the sound...one is from dapper drake
<Cobra_Bubbles> I'm using Edgy
<c0nv1ct> Dekans: AIGLX is built into the 97xx drivers and xorg
<nosrednaekim> szaloony: AIGLX is far easier and gives just as good of effects
<c0nv1ct> szaloony: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 for a howto
<firemonkeyballz> to tell  you the truth actually convlct it looks like an escape problem in the drivers loop structure
<payam> i found iut
<c0nv1ct> Dekans: i'm not sure i understand you, since aiglx is built in
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: did you move all mixer channels up and make sure none of them are muted?
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: are you still trying to compile swiftfox?
<Dekans> c0nv1ct: beryl needs the tfp support in order to run
<nosrednaekim> Dekans: you're not making any sense
<Dekans> nvidia 96xx drivers support this instruction
<firemonkeyballz>  no
<Cobra_Bubbles> yeah
<szaloony> hm, but Ive almost installed xgl
<firemonkeyballz> im talking about the sound driver
<firemonkeyballz> that alas is using
<c0nv1ct> szaloony: trust me, dont do xgl
<firemonkeyballz> I gave up on swiftfox for the moment'
<c0nv1ct> szaloony: it uses way more resources, and direct rendering wont work
<Dekans> c0nv1ct: if you lanch Xgl instead of Xorg, it's quite fast
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz:try my patch again , I don't think its what crashed your computer....
<nosrednaekim> APIC is unrelated to sound
<c0nv1ct> Dekans: thats how i had it setup
<Cobra_Bubbles> V>_<V I'm gonna throw this thing against a wall until it bleeds Silicon
<c0nv1ct> Dekans: but will it support direct rendering?
<Dekans> yes, I ran compiz in tis way last year
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: try "dmes" and see if there is anything relating to sound
<Dekans> this*
<nosrednaekim> *gmesg
<c0nv1ct> last year? o.O
<nosrednaekim> *dmesg sorry
<chavo> firemonkeyballz, do you have firefox installed?
<firemonkeyballz> no
<firemonkeyballz> cant
<Dekans> compiz has been opend in january 2006
<lontra> i agree that aiglx is better to use than xgl
<c0nv1ct> yeah, but things have changed in a year
<firemonkeyballz> swiftfox and firefox and deerpark wont install
<Dekans> yes but the engine is the same
<Cobra_Bubbles> command not found
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: what CPU do you have
<c0nv1ct> Dekans: but the drivers arent
<firemonkeyballz> amd turion
<Dekans> c0nv1ct: it is the interest of Xgl
<c0nv1ct> what is?
<c0nv1ct> firemonkeyballz: what swiftfox version are you trying to install?
<Dekans> no need to tfp or aiglx support
<firemonkeyballz> specifically the mk36
<Dekans> any 3D acceleretion is enough
<szaloony> ok, Ill try aixgl, thanks for help :)
<firemonkeyballz> 2.0
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: sorry "dmesg"
<Dekans> szaloony: you have a nvidia ?
<firemonkeyballz> 2.0 swiftfox
<szaloony> yeah
<lontra> why not just use konqueror?
<c0nv1ct> Dekans: the 97xx drivers allow you to run compiz/beryl directly on X, without any need for an external XGL or AIGLX
<Dekans> szaloony: with feisty you will have a driver than directly supports beryl, if you are interested in it
<Cobra_Bubbles> Holy shit, should I pastebin these results?
<intelikey> lontra good question.  unfortunatly it's moot
<Dekans> c0nv1ct: yes exactly
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: yeah
<Dekans> like the 96xx
<lontra> intelikey: i use konqueror cause it's much faster and integrates better than firefox
<c0nv1ct> well basically its the 9xxx
<nosrednaekim> that would REALLY flood the channell..lol
<Dekans> yes
<lontra> i can open konqueror in under a second...firefox takes up to 10 to open
<intelikey> lontra i don't use ff cause it's ugly.    meeh.
<lontra> he he
<lontra> brb
<firemonkeyballz> nosrednaekim http://pastebin.ca/390704
<szaloony> ill try on edgy first
<firemonkeyballz> looks like a loop error to me
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: BRB
<intelikey> firemonkeyballz nice runaway  :)
<szaloony> thanks once again, bye :)
<firemonkeyballz> I kno
<firemonkeyballz> and its not even my doing
<Cobra_Bubbles> Awww he lefted
<intelikey> file a bug
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<compilerwriter> away
<ComputerHermit> hello
<intelikey> !away | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<ComputerHermit> I had a problem with adept lastnight
<swapspace> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ComputerHermit> or adept manger
<ComputerHermit> anyone have a problem it unstalling your programes you dont want unstalled
<fsafasgdsgasd> I need users for my IRC server, any volunteeers :) ?
<c0nv1ct> fsafasgdsgasd: does it have porn?
<timster> Good question
<ComputerHermit> yea
<intelikey> ComputerHermit dependancies.
<bxnp> what kind of irc server do you have fsafasgdsgasd
<intelikey> t ^
<c0nv1ct> i go where the boobs are
<ComputerHermit> what do you mean dependanices
<intelikey> typo
<ComputerHermit> intel
<ComputerHermit> so my adpet wasent config right?
<intelikey> i mean when something depends on something that conflicts with something installed  either you can't install or the conflicting package has to go.
<ComputerHermit> yes but firestarter
<ComputerHermit> and kde
<ComputerHermit> ect..
<intelikey> what did you try to install ?
<ComputerHermit> I wanted to remove shareing because I dont use folder shareing
<firemonkeyballz> reported
<ComputerHermit> what does Xirc have to do with folder shareing and Iam not a noob
<ComputerHermit> so
<ComputerHermit> I just never seen it act up like that it was a nightmare
<ComputerHermit> fixeing it all manual
<Svetlio> e6 i tva e registrirano :D
<ComputerHermit> so I shit caned it
<ComputerHermit> :-)
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: you still around?
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: those are the EXACT errors I was getting
<ComputerHermit> I just though about the noob's who go in their and lose everything ad then post all over the net how do I do this and this happend
<firemonkeyballz> yes but
<firemonkeyballz> it looks more like a runaway loop
<intelikey> ComputerHermit again  dependencies
<intelikey> ComputerHermit uninstall bash and see what happens...
<ComputerHermit> nice doing as we speak
<lupul> hi. can anyone tell me pls how to change my boot screen?
<lupul> in kubuntu edgy
<firemonkeyballz> and besides... the differance between me and you I have sound but I dont have midi and synth
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: neither do I....
<nosrednaekim> do you have sound out your speakers?
<intelikey> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<firemonkeyballz> yes
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: oh..ok... then whats the problem?
<intelikey> lupul see ubotu  ^
<ComputerHermit> you know what bash was picked buy adept to unstall lastnight
<Cobra_Bubbles> nos: I have that Pastebin link for you
<Cobra_Bubbles> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9827/
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: ok...i'll look at it..
<firemonkeyballz> and I looked up what your thing does is basically to tell the kernal to ignore the invalid dep range messages
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: in addition, It also switches off HD sound(i.e. spidf
<firemonkeyballz> but that has been fixed in the 32 bit version at realtek
<nosrednaekim> firemonkeyballz: really? I hadn't heard that... good news
<intelikey> not a noob  but he doesn't understand package dependencies    oh well.
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: I don't see any real problem in there...
<firemonkeyballz> if you mean me
<firemonkeyballz> I catch on fast
<lupul> ok thanks
<firemonkeyballz> I may be "new" to linux
<firemonkeyballz> but I know a snake in the grass when I see one
<intelikey> i didn't mean you.
<Cobra_Bubbles> I was afraid of that... It's annoying to have no sound whatsoever..
<firemonkeyballz> as to meaning
<firemonkeyballz> when there is a problem
<firemonkeyballz> you dont ignore it
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: I understand....:-P
<Cobra_Bubbles> Oh shit...
<Cobra_Bubbles> That HURT
<Cobra_Bubbles> I gave up and closed Amarok and it gave me an error sound
* intelikey likes to be able to hear the hd activities...
<Cobra_Bubbles> So... I am getting system sounds, but can't play mp3's...
<Innosense> Can anyone help me install something through the command line?
<Innosense> or direct me to a list of comman line commands and how they work?
<intelikey> !mp3 | Innosense
<ubotu> Innosense: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> ooops
<intelikey> !cli | Innosense
<ubotu> Innosense: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> now .    sudo apt-get install blah
<intelikey> now .    sudo apt-get remove blah
<intelikey> any more questions?
<Innosense> I guess so...
<Filthpig> hi
<Innosense> I want to install flash, and it gave me too options a tar.gz and a rpm
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: ahh....
<intelikey> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Filthpig> use tar
<Innosense> niether of them seem to work when I do the sudo apt-get install
<nosrednaekim> so problem with your sound card then
<intelikey> !flash | Innosense
<nosrednaekim> *no problem
<ubotu> Innosense: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Cobra_Bubbles> it seems this way
<Filthpig> my brother has a problem with his computer
<Cobra_Bubbles> So what I need... Is to find out why I am getting system sounds, but no multimedia sounds
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: mp3 support is easy
<Cobra_Bubbles> hrm?
<nosrednaekim> !libxine-extracodecs | Cobra_Bubbles
<ubotu> cobra_bubbles: libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<nosrednaekim> ^^^get that
<Innosense> I'm still really confused...I'm sorry
<Cobra_Bubbles> I already have that installed
<Innosense> I got the .tar.gz an I extracted it...but I don't know what to do with the files inside
<sergio> what is it?
<sergio> I'm new on linux
<Innosense> flash
<sergio> mmh?
<sergio> i'm using kubuntu version
<Innosense> Same here
<intelikey> no problem. Innosense what the bot means is that flash is in the ubuntu repos  and you don't need to use a source package.   you can install it via the package manager,  provided you enable the "backports" repos
<Bi||aBong> how i can enable the direct rendering of ati drivers?
<sergio> and in particular the Konversation programme
<Filthpig> all of a sudden his windows xp registry is bleeped up, so he can't start his computer. Then his Linuxusing little brother (me) tells him to start his system with the kubuntu livecd I left at his place last week. Now I need some answers:
<Innosense> oh!
<Innosense> okay, one sec
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: are you using the xine engine in amarok?
<intelikey> !ati | Bi||aBong
<ubotu> Bi||aBong: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Filthpig> Does the Kubuntu 7.04 herd 4 have write support for ntfs disks?
<sergio> how can i read a dvd with kaffeine or other programmes?
<nosrednaekim> Filthpig: not by default I don't think....
<nosrednaekim> !dvdcss | sergio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !dvd | sergio
<ubotu> sergio: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<intelikey> Filthpig you mean built-in support ?    all ubuntu releases have support via ntfs3-g
<lontra> !libdvdcss
<intelikey> !ntfs | Filthpig
<ubotu> Filthpig: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<foob> try using Xine
<Filthpig> ah, thanks
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: but by default?
<Tonren> How do I change Katapult's options?
<Cobra_Bubbles> yeah I am
<ollip> HI
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: can you play music with any other program? try popping in an audio CD for instance
<intelikey> nosrednaekim that's what i was asking, if that was the question or just installable support.
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: ahh ok..
<Innosense> Intelikey should I add the edgy-backports called deb and deb-src?
<miltos> kimix doesn't work anymore...i watched a movie an  hour ago...and now after rebooting nothing...pls help
<foob> almost all the players work but you need to make sure you have all the proper codecs
<Cobra_Bubbles> No... No music in Amarok no sound for movies in Kaffeine no sound in gtkpod nor XMMS
<ollip> hi bin neu hier und brauche drinkend kubuntu support
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i'm not sure if ntfs-3g will be defaultly installed in the new release or not...
<intelikey> Innosense deb
<Innosense> what does deb and deb-src stand for?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: read support will be... its needed by the upgrade manager( oh is 3g write support?)
<OsMoSi> Sera a tutti
<intelikey> Innosense deb-src means the source code in .deb format so you can install the source and recompile it to your liking.    most people don't use deb-src repos
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: but system sound does work? (other than the simple beep)
<intelikey> nosrednaekim read support was in hoary breezy dapper and edgy.  i'm not sure if warty had it or not.
<Tonren> Anyone?  Katapult optoins?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: ahh ok..... thanks
<intelikey> nosrednaekim or i should say ro=read-only support
<Cobra_Bubbles> I get that error sound when I close something yeah
<Innosense> intelikey: yeah I'm not a not there yet.  now that I've added the deb how do I find the newest flash, there are lots of flash related things when I search, which one is the right one?
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: k...
<nosrednaekim> do you hear kopete sounds?
<Cobra_Bubbles> Kopete? I'm using GAIM...
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: ok... do you hear sounds from that?
<nosrednaekim> Kopete is Kde's equivalent of GAIM
<intelikey> Innosense that i don't know.  depends on what you want it to do and what exactly is avalable, best to read the descriptions and decide what you want.    also asking someone that uses flash might help with a quick start.
<animimotus> how to purge krita please ? by this way I can not http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9835/
<Cobra_Bubbles> No... I her no sounds
<Cobra_Bubbles> I wasn't aware GAIM was making any
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: yeh GAIM makes sounds
* intelikey doesn't do windows      or flash   or propritary * !
<Innosense> I'm no fan of propriatary, but how do you deal with content you'd want to watch, say on youtube or something like that?
<miltos> kimix doesn't work anymore...i watched a movie an  hour ago...and now after rebooting nothing...pls help
<Innosense> Do you go without, or do you find a workaround?
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: go into kcontrol -> sounds and multimedia-> sound system-> test sound
<wsjunior> last time i asked for ubuntu cds from shipit i received also some adhesives. is there kubuntu adhesives like those avaliable for purchasing somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> adhesives?
<wsjunior> ya
<nosrednaekim> like the little windows stickers that come with computers?
<Cobra_Bubbles> OW
<wsjunior> no
<Cobra_Bubbles> Yeah that worked...
<Innosense>                                              Anyone here use flash coupled with firefox?
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: yes
<nosrednaekim> you have to DL from the macromedia site
<Innosense> Yes, but I couldn't figure out how to run it from the command line
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: go into the hardware tab
<intelikey> Innosense youtube ?     hehhe  that's how.
<Cobra_Bubbles> It says "Open Sound System"
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: you don't, you put it into a directory within .mozzilla
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: change that to ALSA
<nosrednaekim> or autodetect
<Innosense> which one, the tar.gz or the rpm?
<wsjunior> nosrednaekim: like this -> http://www.cafepress.com/cp/moredetails.aspx?showBleed=false&ProductNo=26023535&pr=F
<Tonren> How do I change Katapult's options?!
<intelikey> Innosense not an .rpm
<wsjunior> nosrednaekim: i was wondering if there is some lubuntu sticker like that one avaliable for purchasing
<Cobra_Bubbles> Changed to ALSA and applied...test works
<nosrednaekim> check amarok.etc
<coreymon77> Cobra_Bubbles: you got sound working?
<nosrednaekim> wsjunior: I am not aware of any....I would like one though
<miltos> any help with my kmix ...no sound on my kubuntu...pls help
<Innosense> nosrednaekim how do I find the mozilla directory?
<Cobra_Bubbles> VICTOLY!
<wsjunior> there is a lot of ubuntu related productes there (http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop) but nothing kubuntu related
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: /home/<youruser>/.mozzilla
<Cobra_Bubbles> It is playing a stream off of Gaming.FM now
<intelikey> rpm = redhat package management     there are several rpm based distros, ubuntu is not one of them.   dpkg = the debian package manager   .deb = a debian package    there are several deb based distros    ubuntu is one of them.
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: sorry /home/<youruser./.mozilla
<animimotus> how to purge krita please ? by this way I can not http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9835/ and in #koffice they said that #kubuntu can help me to understand this kubuntu's relative problem
<Innosense> in konqueror I Went into my home
<Innosense> then my name
<Cobra_Bubbles> and... Kaffeine has sound
<Innosense> and then all I see see
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: actually /home/<youruser>/.mozilla/plugins
<nosrednaekim> .* files are hidden
<intelikey> nosrednaekim you can replace /home/<youruser>   with  the tild char   ~
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: yeah that would simplify things
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: GREAT!!
<Innosense> wow okay that worked
<nosrednaekim> you in .mozilla/plugins?
<Cobra_Bubbles> now... To watch the Rock Chewer sing "Born To be Wild" in The Neverending Story III
<intelikey> in bash and for the most part linux in general the tild is expanded to the output of $HOME     test# echo $HOME ;echo ~
<Innosense> okay
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: everything working now?
<Innosense> I put the plugin into that folder
<Innosense> now...
<nosrednaekim> the .so?
<intelikey> there are some gui exceptions to that ^  things that protect special chars in paths and filenames...
<Innosense> it still doesn't work....
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: the .so? or the tar.gz?
<intelikey> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Innosense> everything inside the tar.gz
<Innosense> so the .so
<Innosense> and the other ones too
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: did you restart firefox?
<Innosense> yeah...
<Cobra_Bubbles> y7up
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: cool
<Cobra_Bubbles> What command do you use to adjust your desktop resolution?
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: OSS is an antiquidated sound system,motly everything these days uses alsa
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: whats it at now>
<Cobra_Bubbles> gotcha nos
<Innosense> I'll trestarted the entire compy and see what happends
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: thats not neccesary
<Cobra_Bubbles> I'm pretty sure it's 1024x768x32... My system is capable of 1240x1024x32
<nosrednaekim> 1240x 1024?thats an odd res
<Innosense> I tried closing all firefoxs twice and nothign happend...
<nosrednaekim> you sure its not 1280x 800?
<Cobra_Bubbles> nos yeah it is. That's what Windows would max at
<nosrednaekim> or 1280x1024
<Cobra_Bubbles> err, yeah 1280x800
<nosrednaekim> ok...lol
<Cobra_Bubbles> Anyways, what do I use to adjust my resolution?
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: time for some xorg editing
<Cobra_Bubbles> yay!
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cobra_Bubbles> right
* intelikey wonders why the "short" screen displays are so popular now days ?
<Cobra_Bubbles> "short" ?
<Cobra_Bubbles> It's a widescreen HDTV crammed into a laptop chassis
<intelikey> they call it "wide" to get you to buy it...
<nosrednaekim> Innosense: wide is better
<intelikey> it's really "short"  not wide.
<nosrednaekim> true
<Cobra_Bubbles> meh
<nosrednaekim> what?
<Innosense> They do say Wider is better, but I've always wondred about those screens...somethings off
<chavo> the only thing a widescreen is good for is movies
<Cobra_Bubbles> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9840/
<intelikey> wider would be better if they would make it taller to match  lol   :)
<Cobra_Bubbles> Widescreen is nice.
<chavo> and thats not a necessity if you're sitting close to your screen anyway
<intelikey> for what Cobra_Bubbles ?
<Cobra_Bubbles> The screens are wider so you can watch movies in their original intended Aspect ratio without having those annoying black bars
<miltos> no sound on my kubuntu system...and it seems strange as i watched a movie an hour ago....help!
<intelikey> Cobra_Bubbles lol
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: ummm are SURE it's not at 1280x800?
<Innosense> It still tells me "you either have javascript turned off or an old version of macromedia's falsh player. get the new lastest flash player"  But Ihave the one I just downloaded, and javascript is on...
<intelikey> you have a movie that is too short for he screen  so the answer is cut off part of the screen so the movie fits   lol
<nosrednaekim> becuase thats the only modeline
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: but that runins HD movies!1
<Cobra_Bubbles> I'm looking at that nos, it looks like I was wrong...
<nosrednaekim> does it look bad or something?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim you missed my point.
<Cobra_Bubbles> Guys, I think with a minimum of fuss, we have now a fully-converted Windows-to-Kubuntu user!!!
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: champagne?
<nosrednaekim> lets toast the bot
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
* Cobra_Bubbles pops the cork and pours
<Cobra_Bubbles> lol
<Cobra_Bubbles> cute
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Cobra_Bubbles> !botsnack
<Cobra_Bubbles> awww
<nosrednaekim> he's ful
<intelikey> !thanks | Cobra_Bubbles
<ubotu> Cobra_Bubbles: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<Cobra_Bubbles> muwahahahaha
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: hehe? Beryl?
<nosrednaekim> :-P
<Cobra_Bubbles> I'm just....going to avoid beryl
<Cobra_Bubbles> I hear she's flashy but tempermental
<Cobra_Bubbles> The KDE environment seems to work rather nicely for me
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: yeah...true true
<Cobra_Bubbles> hrm
<nosrednaekim> expecially with ATI
<intelikey> bb'z ok
<makuseru> how do i view a floppy in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> without nvidia its quite stable
<Cobra_Bubbles> I should make an image of my setup the way it is...
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: haha you can...
<BluesKaj> Cobra_Bubbles, beryl is eye candy , doesn't work well on ATI cards but seems ok on nVidia
<intelikey> makuseru you mount it.
<intelikey> !mount
<makuseru> how?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<intelikey> makuseru   sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media
<makuseru> oh
<makuseru> thanks
<BluesKaj> GParted is a live cd , works better than qparted
<intelikey> no gparted is an application frontend to parted
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: " tar xvzf / /copy" it'll be a big file though;)
<Cobra_Bubbles> Well since I am using an ATI card... A really nice one, even... I will stick with KDE
<intelikey> there is a "gparted live CD"  meaning a live CD that boots to a running gparted
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: don't do that above command unless you are serious
<Cobra_Bubbles> Big files are okay. I've got a 100-GB HDD and a DVD-R drive
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: yeah.
<BluesKaj> well Cobra_Bubbles , maybe beryl will work for you , who knows ? :)
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: do that command then, it'll totally back up your whole installation
<Cobra_Bubbles> BluesKaj: While I -AM- a Tinkerer, I also subscribe to "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."
<nosrednaekim> and don't break anything you can't fix ;)
<Cobra_Bubbles> nos: All settings, drivers and everything?
<BluesKaj> right , Cobra_Bubbles , agreed :)
<Cobra_Bubbles> nos is wise
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: yes
<Cobra_Bubbles> tar: /: Cannot read: Is a directory   Awww...
* intelikey figures that everything is naturally broken and needs configured to make it work correctly
<nosrednaekim> ahh Cobra_Bubbles my bad
<intelikey> or in other words.  default means a starting point on the way to how it should be.
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: "tar cvzf / copy.tar.gz"
<intelikey> nosrednaekim nope
<nosrednaekim> wait...don't run that
<intelikey> can't creat /
<nosrednaekim> haha... oh wow...
<gentoofan23> tar cvzf copy.tar.gz /
<nosrednaekim> thank you gentoofam
<Cobra_Bubbles> good thing I didn't
<nosrednaekim> run gentoo fans
<nosrednaekim> *fan's
<Innosense> what does the command 'su' do in the commandline?
<gentoofan23> Logs you into a root shell
<intelikey> switch user
<gentoofan23> "su <USERNAME>"
<intelikey> gentoofan23 defaults to root if no user is specified  but it's   switch user
<gentoofan23> correct
<Innosense> how do you create a folder in the command line?
<gentoofan23> but if you run only "su" it gives you a root shell
<gentoofan23> "mkdir <FOLDERNAME>"
<Innosense> does the foldername have to be in < > or did you just do that?
<intelikey> gentoofan23 correct.  but one should probably never run   just su   su -     but not su
<gentoofan23> no, you never have the "<>"
<gentoofan23> mkdir foo
<Innosense> got it
<intelikey> su alone will give you a root shell    but in the $PWD and with the users env
<BluesKaj> what is it with "foo" , I see it in man pages etc , but what does it mean ?
<nosrednaekim> its means "example"
<intelikey> BluesKaj same as   blah
<BluesKaj> ok what is foobar then ?
<intelikey> foo is old school   blah   is new * word
<nosrednaekim> same as blahbar?
<gentoofan23> same thing
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: are you running that command?
<Cobra_Bubbles> No, you told me not to
<nosrednaekim> ehh... its probably a better idea not to
<BluesKaj> ha - ha , nosrednaekim , I know you couldn't resist but....
<nosrednaekim> what?
<BluesKaj> so bar means nothing
<intelikey> well not really BluesKaj foobar was barrowed from us mil.   "fubar"     acronymn menaing  "f*'d up beyond any recognition"
<Cobra_Bubbles> I would like to make a backup though, at least of my audio and wifi setups
<BluesKaj> oh like snafu
<gentoofan23> Yeah, you can do it of /etc which houses all config files.
<gentoofan23> tar cvzf backup.tar.gz /etc
<BluesKaj> snafu = situation normal all f....d up
<nosrednaekim> Cobra_Bubbles: I understand... but usually it a whoile lot easier the second time around
<nosrednaekim> if you happen to toally mess something up..
<Cobra_Bubbles> hrm...right
<intelikey> didn't mean to start a discussion on military acro's   but yeah.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> f...d the original is "fouled"
<intelikey> the boys in uniform tend to talk like school kids     very foul mouthed...
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<nosrednaekim> !find beryl
<ubotu> Package/file beryl does not exist in edgy
<lontra> !seen nosrednaekim
* superbenny is confused
<nosrednaekim> !seen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lontra> please don't pm mr. ubbotu bot man :)
<lontra> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<gentoofan23> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<miltos> how can i make my external usbstick writeable???
<lontra> !rice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> miltos: is it fat or ntfs
<lupul> hi there. how do i install a bootsplash? i'm not handling very well usplash
<lupul> pls pls
<nosrednaekim> !bootsplash
<miltos> nosrednaekim...it's ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> install ntfs-3g
<Lam_> i'm upgrading my self-compiled gaim 2b5 to 2b6.  can i just ./configure, make, make install and it'll upgrade 2b5, or do i have to uninstall 2b5 first? (and if so, how?)
<miltos> ok thanks...
<lontra> Lam_: why do you need 2b6 instead of 2b5?  also you should be making deb packages.  i would uninstall 2b5 first
<gentoofan23> You can upgrade like that, but in the event that it installs stuff besides that which 2b5 provides, the 2b5 files will still exist.
<gentoofan23> In other words, better to do "make uninstall" in the 2b5 source directory
<lontra> :o oo.org 2.2rc in feisty ... didn't know they had an oo.org2.2 yet
* lontra agrees with gentoofan23
<Hasrat_USA> how can i find out the location of Sun JRE 5 installed in my PC?
<lontra> Hasrat_USA: dpkg -s sun-java5-jre
<nosrednaekim> Hasrat_USA: type <your program>
<lontra> doh
<lontra> Hasrat_USA: dpkg -L sun-java5-jre
<miltos> <nosrednaekim>how to use ntfs-3g?
<caotic_> Hi there, what do i have to do to recover grub after installing windows
<nosrednaekim> !ntfs-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Hasrat_USA> lontra and nosrednaekim what would that command do? java applets run fine in Mozilla, i also have JDK. but in opera applets don't run
<lontra> caotic_: reinstall grub...you'll need to chroot into linux and then run grub-install /dev/hd(c or a) and then update-grub
<Hasrat_USA> oh wow thanks i think i'm getting it
<lontra> caotic_: you can chroot via  alivecd
<BluesKaj> caotic_, you could try the SuperGrub disk
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone knows a good P2P program to download music and video that DOES NOT use java?
<Hasrat_USA> is this the corrrect path /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.08/jre ?
<BluesKaj> ktorrent
<BluesKaj> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<caotic_> lontra: i got all of that exept how to update grub
<lontra> Hasrat_USA: i'm not sure...i don't have java installed at the moment ... but you're interested in plugins
<lontra> caotic_: after you've reinstalled grub via the chroot run... sudo update-grub
<caotic_> lontra: oh ok
<caotic_> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hasrat_USA, don't think Ktorrent uses java
<lontra> caotic_: np
<lontra> ktorrent doesn't use java
<Hasrat_USA> BluesKaj:  why are you talking about Ktorrent?
<nixternal> KTorrent == c++, just got done doing some code to fix a security issue with releases < 2.1.2 (Breezy to Feisty)
<Hasrat_USA> lontra I already have the plugin JRE 5 installed but i have to make opera recognize the path so that it can run applets
<BluesKaj> it's torrent client , a good one too
<nixternal> Hasrat_USA: do you have sun-java5-plugins installed?
<nixternal> if you have those installed, Opera should recognize everything fine as it will read them from the /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins dir
<nosrednaekim> but Hasrat_USAwasn't asking...it was LaNCeloT_RW
<Hasrat_USA> duh
<BluesKaj> oops sorry
<Hasrat_USA> hey nixternal lontra sorry it's working now.
<nixternal> rock on :)
<Hasrat_USA> i made opera validate its path :)
<BluesKaj> wasn't paying closenuff attn
<lontra> Hasrat_USA: don't apologize for getting it work ;)
<nixternal> I heard there is a way to make Opera refresh a tab's contents (a website) at a set interval. anyone know how this is done?
<Hasrat_USA> usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386 << in case anyone wants to get java working on Opera
<BluesKaj> !ktorrent | LaNCeloT_RW
<ubotu> lancelot_rw: ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<Hasrat_USA> ktorrent flies
<Hasrat_USA> i'm downloading Anti-trust
<lontra> Hasrat_USA: windows vista?
<LaNCeloT_RW> BluesKaj, tnx
<Hasrat_USA> lontra lol what do you mean?
<lontra> Anti-trust  < -- some might argue that windows is a trust or a monoply
<lontra> *some*
<nixternal> everyone, with KTorrent, when you dl a package currently, check out its contents and make sure there aren't any files within the torrent named something like ../../.filename or something. if you see the ../ it can be dangerous until my patches get uploaded here shortly
<lontra> or most :D
<nosrednaekim> SOME might argue?
<Hasrat_USA> MS plays monopoly no doubt and one of the myriads of reasons behind why i fully converted myself from Win to Lin is their corrupt immoral business practice
<nixternal> let me rephrase that, dangerous really if you run it as root, but it can still potentially overwrite personal config files is the torrent gets lucky
<lontra> nixternal: lol...if you run it as a root...well
<Hasrat_USA> if MS din't play monopoly they wouldn't have lost the case to Sun
<lontra> nixternal: is it safe to run rm -rf / ?  :D
<moi> hi, I',m trying to recompile for nvidia driver; it goes so far and then says I have wrong gcc for my kernel, how do I find out and install right one?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> lontra: you would be amazed at one some people do :)
<nixternal> s/one/what
<Hasrat_USA> i don't wanna be root
<lontra> nixternal: when i first started using linux a few years ago i never realized the danger in running a system as root...
<Hasrat_USA> i have nothing to do as a root user
<caotic_> how can i see unmounted FS from the console
<nosrednaekim> moi: that means the kernel was compilied with a version of GCC other than the one you have
<caotic_> like all the partitions in my hd
<nosrednaekim> did you complie your won kernel?
<lontra> caotic_: fdisk?
<nosrednaekim> and then p"
<nosrednaekim> in fdisk
<lontra> or fdisk -l
<nosrednaekim> lontra: thts useful to know
<moi> nosrednaekim; so how do I find out what gcc I need?
<lontra> i do all my partitioning with fdisk..i never use a GUI partitioning tool
<nosrednaekim> moi I don't know.
<nosrednaekim> are you following a tutorial?
<moi> yes
<caotic_> lontra: i tried, but i dont know how to get it to list me the partitions, only the known FS
<nosrednaekim> which ome?
<BluesKaj> nixternal, thx for the tip , seems rather obvious but a good reminder nontheless
<nosrednaekim> *one
<moi> nosrednaekim; beryl install
<moi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851&highlight=beryl+nvidia+edgy
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> are you running edgy?
<moi> yes
<nosrednaekim> ok
<caotic_> lontra:  sorry i didnt saw your early msj
<moi> nosrednaekim; can you help?
<payam> what does it mean guys "file ://cdrom/pool/msin/libs/libsigc++-2,0/libsigc++-2,0-0c2a-2,0.16-3-i386.deb was corrupt"
<nosrednaekim> moi i'm checkinh
<lontra> payam: it failed the md5sum check maybe?
<oem> question
<moi> nosrednaekim; many thanks
<oem> i need the sudo string to mount my secondary harddrive
<nosrednaekim> after what does it say that?
<nosrednaekim> oem: yes
<nosrednaekim> unleess you put it in your fstab
<oem> what is the sudo string to mount my secondary hd
<nosrednaekim> is your secondary hd hdb?
<oem> i know it is hdb1
<pablo_> hello!
<oem> ntfs
<lontra> do you guys know how i can prevent icons from appearing on my desktop when i insert a removable media (cdrom, usb device, ipod)
<nosrednaekim> "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt"
<lontra> oem: you need ntfs-3g
<oem> thank you
<nosrednaekim> lontra: but thats a FEATURE!1:-P
* Cobra_Bubbles hums the "Knight Rider" theme
<nosrednaekim> having fun Cobra_Bubbles?
<oem> where do i get that?
<lontra> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<lontra> i would mkdir /media/windows
<oem> ok one other thing where do i find the list of repositories?
<lontra> then .. 'sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /media/windows'
<lontra> !sources
* xcidar is away: Gone away for now.
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> moi: what step does it fail on?
<Cobra_Bubbles> yip
<wincide> do someone know which library (http navigation)  is corrupted in feisty (kubuntu)  . I can only browse the web with opera and links2. Lynx and konqueror report me an error
<Cobra_Bubbles> Back to working on my car's design now that my PC is good
<nosrednaekim> wincide: what error?
<miltos> i installed ntfs-3g and i plugged in my external ntfs HD...but still i can't copy files to it....
<wincide> i have msn , irc ,skype, ping, telnet, ftp.. etc but all with "http" does not run
<wincide> nosrednaekim: Alert!: HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
<wincide>  Your client has issued a malformed or illegal request.
<nosrednaekim> wincide: hmm ok
<wincide> that is the report from lynx www.google.com
<wincide> so with konqueror the same
<Cobra_Bubbles> I'm wearing pants
<wincide> i cant browse anything with http://
<wincide> and.. sorry about my english hehe, i dont speak well
<nosrednaekim> wincide: file a  bug report with fiesty (or see if there already is a bug report)
<nosrednaekim> wincide: your english is fine
<wincide> where can i find that report??
<wincide> hehe thx
<nosrednaekim> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<wincide> :P
<BluesKaj> wincide why are you trying to browse on the internet in windows from kubuntu ?
<wincide> BluesKaj:  i dont understand that. . sorry :S
<miltos> i installed ntfs-3g and i plugged in my external ntfs HD...but still i can't copy files to it....
<wincide> windows??
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: he never said anything about windows
<nosrednaekim> moi: are you here?
<wincide> nosrednaekim:  uff i cant see that sites
<wincide> i cant see nothing with http :S
<nosrednaekim> wincide: right..well why are you using fiesty anyway?
<wincide> thats my real problem, i cant navigate, so i cant look for a solution
<nosrednaekim> wincide I thought you could with opera?
<jarhead-x> hey all..fedora/centos user trying out kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> jarhead-x: how do you like it
<wincide> nosrednaekim:  hehe 'cause i need pci internal card reader, impossible with edgy
<nosrednaekim> wincide: for opera?
<wincide> so, with feisty kernel i tought i can
<jarhead-x> pretty cool so far...I like the theory and purpose
<nosrednaekim> wincide: oh I get you
<wincide> if i knew that , i would remain in edgy
<Filthpig> miltos: it's a permissions-issue
<wincide> but i cant go back now, isnt it? or can i go back to edgy ?
<nosrednaekim> wincide, you'd have to reinstall
<wincide> brff
<jarhead-x> the whole universe multiverse commercial nvidia driver install is supposed to be easy right?
<Filthpig> you don't have permission to write to ntfs by default
<wincide> too many work to trash
<wincide> :S
<nosrednaekim> jarhead-x: if you don't want the latest driver, yes
<miltos> <filthpig> in which group should the default user (created by installation) should belong to???
<nosrednaekim> wincide: ahh
<jarhead-x> ahh ic
<oem> hey i hjave had to reinstall 6 times in a week  it is actualy less painfull than windows re install
<devilsadvocate> the default ntfs does not have write capability
<jarhead-x> no matter what...I can't get nvidia-glx to show up in adept
<wincide> now i' ve made a backup of /home, but too many configurations.. personal servers .. to reinstall :S
<devilsadvocate> irrespective of permission
<Filthpig> devilsadvocate: ntfs-3g does
<nosrednaekim> jarhead-x: are you in the live cd?
<miltos> <filthpig> in which group should the default user (created by installation) should belong to???
<jarhead-x> fresh install
<devilsadvocate> Filthpig, ntfs-3g is not default :P
<Filthpig> hehe
<nosrednaekim> ok, you need to enable the multiverse and ubiverse repoitories
<miltos> i wan't to check it's rights in order to fix the problem
<nosrednaekim> you know how to do that jarhead-x?
<jarhead-x> yeah...
<nosrednaekim> did you do it?
<devilsadvocate> miltos, what permissions problem do you have?
<wincide> nosrednaekim:  do u know how to see what libraries need konqueror and lynx to http connections ??
<nosrednaekim> wincide. no
<Filthpig> devilsadvocate: 18:37]  <intelikey> Filthpig you mean built-in support ?    all ubuntu releases have support via ntfs3-g
<wincide> nosrednaekim:  well , thx for all anyway
<nosrednaekim> I thought opera was working?
<miltos> i can't not write to the external ntfs hd drive
<ubuntu> hola alguien habla espaol?
<BluesKaj> !es
<wincide> sure nosrednaekim , but i need konqui :/
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<devilsadvocate> Filthpig, last time i checked you needed to add a repo and do an apt-get install to enable it
<nosrednaekim> wincide: you need what?
<Filthpig> devilsadvocate: that was what I thought too
<wincide> nosrednaekim:  konqueror
<nosrednaekim> wincide: why do you need that? browse for a fix in opera.
<wincide> because of scripts, shortcuts and more, made for konqueror
<wincide> nosrednaekim:  yes ,i ll try
<wincide> thx for all
<wincide> :)
<nosrednaekim> I didn't do anything
<devilsadvocate> Filthpig , i dont know about fiesty, but it certainly is far from default in edgy. irrespective of what intelikey has to say about it :|
<wincide> nosrednaekim:  at least you tried to help , thats enough for me
<wincide> :)
<nosrednaekim> wincide: k
<nosrednaekim> I have to go all.... God bless ya'll
* BluesKaj tries not to misread nicks and questions 
<jarhead-x> hey nos...on a fresh install, where do I need to add universe multiverse to get nvidia-glx to show?
<devilsadvocate> jarhead-x, do you mind the command line?
<jarhead-x> nope...shoot
<nosrednaekim> jarhead-x: you can enable them in adept
<devilsadvocate> jarhead-x, open up a terminal, type in sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. follow devilsadvocate bye all
<jarhead-x> im there
<devilsadvocate> find the lines starting with "deb" that relate to universe and multiverse
<Filthpig> anyway, I've got a nice story to tell people about the power of LiveCDs :) My brother called me an hour and a half ago and told me his winXP had gotten it's registry messed up, so winXP wouldn't start. The only way to solve that is by reinstalling and hence losing all your data, as we all know. So I told him to use the Kubuntu LiveCD I gave him last weekend (luckily:) and mount his C: and external hdd and copy his files over to the ext
<Filthpig> hdd from C:. He's doing that right now, and will reinstall windows when all his files are safe
<devilsadvocate> remove the # from the beginning of those lines
<nosrednaekim> Filthpig: GREAT!
<nosrednaekim> Filthpig:  not install linux..;)
<jarhead-x> the only ones that I have with uni multi are backports?
<jarhead-x> fresh install
<jarhead-x> haven't done a thing yet this time
<Filthpig> nosrednaekim: I sure hope he will leave a partition for linux when he reinstalls :)
<devilsadvocate> jarhead-x, from what i rememebr the lines are just commented out. there will be a small paragraph explaing what repo each line talks of
<jarhead-x> cool...I think I know what ones you are talking about. I will try that again..didn't work last time
<devilsadvocate> jarhead-x, once you remove the # from the beginnnig of those lines, save the file with ctrl+o
<devilsadvocate> and exit with ctrl+x
<nosrednaekim> jarhead-x: or you could use my sources list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9886/
<vaale> salve ho un problema con lo schermo qualcuno mi pu aiutare
<jarhead-x> yep...I use vi tho
<vaale> ??
<devilsadvocate> jarhead-x, then update your list with sudo apt-get update
<jarhead-x> LOL
<nosrednaekim> !es | vaale
<ubotu> vaale: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<devilsadvocate> to each his own, jarhead-x :)
<vaale> italian?
<nosrednaekim> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<space_ninja> can you see an a with two dots over it?   ?
<Filthpig> yes
<nosrednaekim> yes
<jarhead-x> I feel kind dumb..I actually used to teach linux at the local community college...ubuntu is different
<space_ninja> ok
<devilsadvocate> jarhead-x, ubuntu is supposed to be made easier.. for normal people :)
<jarhead-x> yeah...I am all about that
<jarhead-x> the big reason I am looking to switch is on the server side
<BluesKaj> jarhead-x, as you prolly already know kubuntu is debian based
<jarhead-x> yep
<jarhead-x> I have worn the redhat, then slack, then fedora, then centos for the last couple years
<jarhead-x> never really got too deep into deb
<BluesKaj> debian ran well on my old 266hhz MMX pc so I switched kubuntu when  I bought this pc
<jarhead-x> I see ubuntu server becoming a "certified" enterprise os soon
<jarhead-x> and...I am all about making it easier for flash, java, and commercial drivers
<olie> Hi I was in here a few days ago with this problem but i new info. My problem is that my computer freezes randomly when i watch a movie, i can still hear the sound but neither mouse nor keyboard is responding. Last time i was in here I got the tip that it might be ACPI or my player(vlc), i tried another player (xine) with the same result, I tried to boot without ACPI support but that resultet in a kernel panic error (acpi=off noacpi, as kenerl
<olie> paramters). Im new to linux so i have no idea where to start looking for error codes and such, can anyone help ?
<jarhead-x> I kind of agree with Eric Raymond on the whole driver issue
<flight> Hello, does anyone know how to map 2 domains to 1 IP address?
<jarhead-x> flight...you need to point your dns to the same ip
<Lynoure> flight: domains like ?????.com? You just set the dns zone data right for both.
<miltos> i can't write to my external ntfs driver
<miltos> ...sorry drive
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g | miltos
<ubotu> miltos: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<flight>  hmmm, okay if my dns host is easy dns ... and I update via dynamic dns, what tool do I use to do that?
<jarhead-x> sry flight..never used easy dns or dyn dns
<flight> no prob!
<jarhead-x> i take it that you dont have a static ip?
<miltos> connection to packages.freecontriub.org extremely slow...
<miltos> connection to packages.freecontrib.org extremely slow...is there any other source...???
<superkirbyartist> I am having a hard time using iMac G3 Microphone (internal or external).  Can someone help please?
<jarhead-x> hey olie...you might also try noapic pci=nomsi
<binks> how do i check current running processes and what cpu/memory they are using
<olie> jarhead-x: ok, thanks
<jarhead-x> binks: command line top
<flight> jarhead-x: exactly dynamic IP
<chavo> binks, Ctrl-esc or top in console
<superkirbyartist> I am having a hard time using iMac G3 Microphone (internal or external).  Can someone help please?
<lontra> polyester is nice :D
<binks> :) cheeers chavo jarhead-x
<jarhead-x> flight: I need to setup a dyndns site someday to see how that all works
<olie> jarhead-x: is there a log file with information about these crashes ? like a loggfile for acpi activity (if it really is acpi that is causing it)
<flight> it's surprisingly easy, just find a registrar who supports dyn dns, pick a dyn dns client ..configure and go
<binks> wow ktorrent uses 48% of my 3 gig p4 is that normal
<superkirbyartist> I am having a hard time using iMac G3 Microphone (internal or external).  Can someone help please?
<flight> of course the unique twist of putting two domains on that one IP throws a cog in the works
<jarhead-x> olie: good question...can you ssh to the locked up box from another pc on your network?
<chavo> binks, it csn get CPU heavy at times
<jarhead-x> maybe the gui is just locked and the system is still available?
<Tonren> How do I change katapult's options?
<chavo> I set the memory usage to high and the refresh to 1s it seems to chill it out some
<olie> jarhead-x: I only got one computer so i can try, since i can still hear the sound some parts of the system is still alive :)
<olie> *can't
<chavo> Tonren, hit ctrl-c wile the katapult window is open
<Tonren> chavo: I... I think I love you.
<chavo> aww shucks!
<Lynoure> Tonren: Unfortunately the options are not very flexible.
<jarhead-x> if you can do a dmesg on a command line by doing ctrl alt f5 you might get some info
<jarhead-x> if it will ctl alt f5 for you
<Tonren> Lynoure: chavo: How do I stop it from trying to be transparent?
<Tonren> I have Beryl now, so I can just make everything transparent with that
<Tonren> No need for fake transparency.
<Hasrat_USA> torren tell me what you have to do to make a particular window trasparent
<Hasrat_USA> i'm just testing ya :P
<Tonren> Hasrat_USA: In Beryl Settings, you go to Window Manager and then click on "Change specific window settings" or whatever
<Hasrat_USA> tell me about the easiest and quickest way
<chavo> Tonren, not sure
<Tonren> Hasrat_USA: If you go to berylproject.org you'll find a quick guide
<Hasrat_USA> duh that would take a long time :P
<Hasrat_USA> try this: press alter and roll your mouse up and down like merry-go-round :P
<Tonren> Hasrat_USA: Yeah, you can change the Hue/Saturation/Alpha
<binks> chavo: that took it down to about 26% thats a bit better cheers
<Lynoure> Tonren: I do not think you can change that in Katapult, just choose between Glass and Pure, both transparent
<Tonren> Lynoure: Lame... that's really lame.  Why force transparency if it's not even REAL transparency?
<chavo> binks, it doesn't usually use that much here
<Hasrat_USA> Beryl is not supported on Ubuntu Dapper. Please consider upgrading to a newer version of Ubuntu instead
<Lynoure> Tonren: that's the least of the unconfigurability. Try changing the order of catalogs, for example.
<miltos> can i remove packages.freecontrib.org from my repositories???
<Tonren> Lynoure: Is Katapult still maintained?  Iwonder how tough it is to hack on
<Lynoure> Tonren: The source is still out there. I do not know more than that. I've been eyeing changing the catalog thing myself but I seem permanently busy
<Tonren> Lynoure: Likewise.  I barely have time fo rmy own projects, much less OSS
<Fizzbane> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skuller> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Tonren> Bot abuse?
<Tonren> !take_off_your_clothes
<Fizzbane> haha
<BluesKaj> miltos, yes
<miltos> ok...
<Skuller> lol
<Skuller> !botscream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botscream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fizzbane> How do i enable restricted repositories in kubuntu?
<Skuller> !my clothes | ubotu
<BluesKaj> miltos, I have removed dead or whay appear to non working repos with no ill effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my clothes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jarhead-x> hey fizz.
<Fizzbane> yeah
<BluesKaj> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skuller> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jarhead-x> i am also working on the whole repo thing...I am very new to kubuntu/debian
<miltos> <BlueskaJ>thanks...
<Fizzbane> so am i
<Skuller> so am i
<Fizzbane> i need nvidia video drivers
<jarhead-x> in gui...use adept then file, manage repositories
<jarhead-x> that is what I am working on too man
<jarhead-x> just finished doing a full update
<superkirbyartist> I have problems with Ekiga.  How can I add an ekiga.net account, please?
<jarhead-x> we will figure it out dude
<BluesKaj> +
<Fizzbane> hope so
<jarhead-x> so did you do start, system, adept
<jarhead-x> then file manage repos?
<__-osh-__> where's the firefox plugin directory? ./mozilla/firefox/...then what?
<Fizzbane> i am doing that now
<stef___> Hallo kan ik een vraagje in het Nederlands ???
<jarhead-x> hey nos...you still around
<BluesKaj> repos are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<oem> ok how do i install ntfsg in the terminal window
<__-osh-__> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jarhead-x> heh...I am a boot when it comes to irc too..LOL
<Fizzbane> i opened the adept
<__-osh-__> Is "extensions" and "plugins" the same thing? I'm looking at this page http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/firefox-linux.html#install-java
<jarhead-x> fizz: we are supposed to be able to see nvidia-glx in the list of packages
<__-osh-__> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<oem> ok how do i install ntfsg in the terminal window
<jarhead-x> we need to modify our repository config
<jarhead-x> adept, manage repositories
<BluesKaj> oem, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g, but make sure you the repository in the sourceslist
<Fizzbane> i have no idea
<Fizzbane> im using 2 tuts
<Fizzbane> !nvidia
<oem> i dont know what the repositiry was so i downloaded  it
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jarhead-x> if you have adept open...click on adept at the top then manage repos
<superkirbyartist> WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?!
<jarhead-x> cool.. ubo...thanks
<coreymon77> guys
<oem> the nvidia drivers are in Synaptic package amnager
<coreymon77> are there any programs for kubuntu that can take a dvd and make an iso out of ones on the dvd?
<Fizzbane> k
<superkirbyartist> I CAN'T GET THE STUPID EKIGA TO WORK AND NO ONE HELPS ME!
<Doomedelite> Try the forums
<BluesKaj> what is the file , oem?
<superkirbyartist> WE'VE ALREADY TRIED THE STUPID FORUMS!
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: no, its a game cd
<__-osh-__> superkirbyartist: Perhaps because noone here knows the answer. And turn off caps please.
<oem> just click the search and type in Nvidia
<Doomedelite> ubuntuforums.org? kubuntuforums.org?
<oem> in the synaptic window
<superkirbyartist> __-osh-__ I'm looking for ekiga.net account info (registrar, etc.).  Is that too much to ask?
<Fizzbane> jarhead
<Fizzbane> ?
<Doomedelite> http://www.gnomemeeting.org/
<BluesKaj> oem, so you installed it with synaptic ?
<oem> the file i need to install is the ntfs-3g i just did the sudo and it didnt work :(
<superkirbyartist> Doomedelite it's not helping me!
<oem> yes i did
<jarhead-x> yeah fizz
<jarhead-x> I am going to install the synaptic package manager..
<Doomedelite> All of the information is there, I don't see how it doesn't.
<jarhead-x> I tried that earlier...but I have a fresh install today
<superkirbyartist> EVERYTIME I ASK SOMETHING NO ONE CARES!
<__-osh-__> superkirbyartist: Since I've never even seen ekiga I can't really help. Perhaps that's true for most in here since noone is answering your question?
<oem> yeah i felt like that to lol i had to leave for a while
<Doomedelite> Yea, no one really uses it
<Doomedelite> Use skype if you want to talk online
<moi> ?gcc
<Doomedelite> Or asterisk for VOIP
<moi> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BluesKaj> oem , have you rebooted since installing ntfs-3g ?
<moi> Hi, I have wrong gcc for my kernel, how to fix?
<oem> ummm no the last time i had to do this someone gave me the string for terminal and  i didnt have to reboot
<BluesKaj> did what, oem ?
<coreymon77> guys
<__-osh-__> moi: Huh? Wrong gcc for your kernel? Please explain more. ;-)
<coreymon77> is there any program for kubuntu that can take a dvd and make an iso out of the data on the dvd
<oem> i have had to reinstall a few times so i have had to get the string a few times to install ntfs-3g this time i am writing it down lol
<Doomedelite> coreymon77: Can't you just right-click on the DVD and "Make Image"?
<moi> I try to install vnidia driver, I have build essential + headers etc. It fail and say my kernel was made with another gcc, how do I find out what version I need?
<coreymon77> nope
<BluesKaj> well oem, I would reboot..after all you dealing with windows indirectly and you must know what that means :)
<oem> i know i am newbie and frustrating to deal with i am sorry
<oem> ok ok i will reboot hope this works
<BluesKaj> don't be .
<BluesKaj> sorry
<Kutu> hello
<moi> __-osh-__;  I try to install vnidia driver, I have build essential + headers etc. It fail and say my kernel was made with another gcc, how do I find out what version I need?
<Kutu> NECESITO AYUDA-1
<Kutu> !QUEI ME AYUDA!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quei me ayuda!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sven> Und nu?
<Kutu> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL?????
<__-osh-__> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<__-osh-__> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<__-osh-__> moi: What's the exact error msg? I seem to recall having a similar problem some years ago.
<jarhead-x> fizz: still no luck here on the nvidia driver thing
<oem> still do not see the drive
<jarhead-x> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but still cannot see nvidia-glx
<Kokos> hello. i got a problem with digikam lastly. it says "Failed to connect to camera. Please make sure its connected properly and turned on. Would you like to try again?". is it common? i think it happens after my kubuntu software update..
<Kokos> with sudo it works
<__-osh-__> Could someone who has java installed visit this link (http://forsakringskassan.se/inloggning/inloggning_bidt.html) and tell me if they get a java-login-window.
<oem> Jarhead if you search in synaptic you will find 5 drivers  for nvidia
<Kokos> seems like udev permissions problem
<Kokos> but i dont know how solve it...
<moi> __-osh-__ I am not sure of exact wording; the meaning was just that my kernel was compiled with another version of gcc than I have currently installed.
<jarhead-x> oem...I just see nvidia-kernel-common
<ubuntu> hello which file sytem i choise for root file sytem?
<jarhead-x> and nvidia-xconfig
<moi> __-osh-__ I need to find out what version of gcc I need to recompile my current kernel, and what command to install that version of gcc.
<oem> So i rebooted after entering the sudo string for my hardrive and rebooted and still cannot see the drive
<darkdead> ??
<darkdead> any help
<jarhead-x> hey oem...what changes did you make to see nvidia-glx
<jarhead-x> repo changes that is
<oem> um you may need to run your updates i only see them after i do that
<jarhead-x> yeah..did that
<oem> there is a repository that i had to get off of the repository page that shows more updates
<darkdead> ok which file sytem i choise for install linux base file sytem  : )
<__-osh-__> moi: If you need to recompile your kernel the gcc you have installed should be fine. But somehow I don't think that's the problem. I'm trying to remember but it was very long ago. And i'm trying to solve a java problem of my own at the same time.
<oem> i had to add the repositry
<__-osh-__> darkdead: Use reiserfs. It's a killer...
<darkdead> ok ty
<flight> Oh -osh- that was bad!! :p
<jarhead-x> so proprietary drivers arent going to be in fiesty now?
<jarhead-x> by default anyway?
<__-osh-__> flight: I'm actually quite pleased with it. ;-)
<oem> i am using edgy jarhead that is probably why i see them and you dont
<jarhead-x> I have edgy too man
<oem> hmm ok
<binks> edgy rocks fiesty isnt ready yet
<jarhead-x> I think I just need to get the right repos setup and I will be good
<moi> ok no problem.
<oem> well the depositroy i think it it is is on a link the mods in here always paste when someone asks for help on repositires
<moi> Anyone else, can you help.....
<moi> I tryed to install NVidia driver, I have build essential + headers etc. It failed and said my kernel was made with another version of gcc.
<moi> I need to find out what version of gcc I need to recompile my current kernel, and what command to install that version
<jarhead-x> I read that commercial drivers for ati and nvidia will be installed by default eventually in ubuntu
<Fizzbane> Jarhead how did you get adept to get restricted repositories?
<jarhead-x> fizz: they are enabled by default I think
<__-osh-__> moi: But if you want to try to recompile your kernel, feel free to do so. Your current gcc is fine.
<moi> it is not.
<binks> Fizzbane: add them to sources.list
<moi> I have tryed
<BluesKaj> oem , why not just do an ordinary shut down and restart...why do you need to use a string in the terminal ?
<Fizzbane> binks: what do you mean?
<__-osh-__> moi: You tried compiling the kernel? Not the nvidia drivers.
<oem> just seems like it works better in the terminal
<binks> !repositories
<moi> the driver install trys to recompile the kernel
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<oem> and i did a total shutdown
<moi> and failed
<BD> I am logged in as BackwardsDown on freenode.net
<Fizzbane> thanks binks
<oem> jarhead follow that link and add the repository to you list refresh and then go to synaptic
<BD> but now I cant be BackwardsDown here
<__-osh-__> moi: Are you sure it isn't just trying to compile a kernel module to insert into the current kernel?
<BD> the nickname is already chosen
<moi> no, I'm not sure.
<moi> in any case, I need the version of gcc that the driver install can work with.
<__-osh-__> moi: I think that's what the nvidia script does. It did in RHES3 some year or two ago anyway.
<moi> I've installed the drivers before on dapper, it all went well enough...
<moi> ... but this has me stuck
<BackwardsDown2> found it: irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net have the same channels
<__-osh-__> moi: The error message would be helpful I think.
<Fizzbane> binks: that site tells me how to add universe and multiverse
<moi> ok, I'll get it ;)
<oem> Jarhead: you still here?
<jarhead-x> yeah
<jarhead-x> I still cannot see nvidia-glx in the list man
<oem> paste this into your repository list  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<jarhead-x> hmm even tho I am using edgy
<oem> yes i did it and it work
<oem> be sure to paste deb in there
<shadowhywind> hay all i have a stupid question to ask. How can i tell if i have kubuntu 32 or  64-bit version installed?
<Fizzbane> oem or jarhead, how did you get restricted repos in kubuntu?
<oem> i did it by following this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jarhead-x> oem...does nvidia-glx show up in your list? I added the line above then apply and still don't see nvidia-glx
<oem> yeah it showed up
<Fizzbane> so the universe and multiverse works?
<oem> yes
<jarhead-x> are you running amd64 oem?
<jarhead-x> i am
<Fizzbane> i love amd
<oem> um yea
<jarhead-x> hey fizzbane...are you running the amd64 version of kubuntu edgy?
<oem> amd 64
<oem> i count 11 compoonents i can install for Nvidia
<Fizzbane> Im running the desktop amd version not the alternative one
<BluesKaj> make sure you change any dapper repos to edgy in the sources list if you're running edgy
<oem> wish i could take a screen shot then i could show ya what i see lol
<fernando> I have a external hard disk plug on my kubuntu, but I only can read and I can't modify anything..
<fernando> why???
<jarhead-x> yeah...this is a bummer
<BluesKaj> this site has a great list for commercial pkgs http://linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=637.new
<jarhead-x> I know how to install the nvidia driver off of nvidia.com like I do in fedora
<jarhead-x> but that kind of defeats the reason why I am thinking about moving to kubuntu
<oem> you must be missing an update of some sort
<oem> what Nvidia card you have?
<jarhead-x> bfg 7950 512mb
<BluesKaj> jarhead-x,http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<oem> i know that for my card it is rather common the geforce is
<jarhead-x> hey blue...someone said earlier that the ubuntu repos do not use the latest version
<moi> hi, my gcc was correct, it was just that I had not restarted to the new kernel i had just got from update!
<mdtyke> Hey.  can someone please tell me where to set Environment Variables
<mdtyke> I need to set them for Java to work
<jarhead-x> I am trying to see for myself what everyone is talking about with drivers being easy to install with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yes jarhead-x, that's why some pkgs need to be compiled or downloaded
<mdtyke> Anyone? :(
<oem> take it from me this is a learning experiance i went straight from windows to Kubuntu
<jarhead-x> mdtyke: /etc/profile for all users
<BluesKaj> it's relatively pain free DLing and installing drivers or other pkges that aren't in the repos...and I'm a relative noob
<jryhiggins> hi
<mdtyke> Its all if statements
<Hasrat_USA> how can i watch embedded videos in websites such as flightlevel350.com using Opera?
<mdtyke> how do I define them?
<mdtyke> Do I hear FL350.. another aviation fan eh? :D
<jryhiggins> i keep getting "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia" and im now in irssi trying to make my nvidia driver work
<mdtyke> And another Opera fan? :D
<mdtyke> Download MPlayer, Hasrat
<jarhead-x> google environment variables etc profile
<Hasrat_USA> uh um...
<mdtyke> Mind you, I couldnt get it to work in Opera either.. I had to use Firefox for videos
<jryhiggins> can someone help me please?
<oem> so does anyone have any ideas links or anything for me to find my HDB1
<jryhiggins> when i modprobe nvidia i get the error and whenever x starts i get the error and it takes me to terminal
<Hasrat_USA> im gonna make it work. nothing's impossible, said the world's greatest hacker to John Travolta before beginnigng to hack the department of defense system in 60 seconds
<Hasrat_USA> movie : swordfish :P
<binks> Hasrat_USA: good movie too
<oem> swordfish was a grand movie
<SSJ_GZ> jryhiggins: How did you install the driver?
<Hasrat_USA> Anti-trust is too real. they used real linux machines in it
<jryhiggins> ssj_gz: with sudo apt-get other than that it was the same as the tutorial
<oem> never saaww that
<Hasrat_USA> i don't know why but Anti-trust is an awesome movie but it didn't create too much turbulence in box office and also not too many people know about it
<SSJ_GZ> jryhiggins: Hmmm ... I don't know, then - sorry :/
<binks> !nvidia | jryhiggins
<ubotu> jryhiggins: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<binks> did u follow this tut
<jryhiggins> can someone help me please? i get this error: "FATAL: Error running install comand for nvidia" whenever x starts or i mod probe it
<jryhiggins> binks: i did that thats what lead to this problem
<oem> i actualy tried that from that link i shut down and restarted and the os crashed hard
<binks> ok replace xorg.cong with the backup to get your system back up
<binks> .conf
<jryhiggins> binks: yeah i know that, its just i need the 3d acceleration
<binks> what does xorg.log say
<jryhiggins> binks: let me check
<Fizzbane> how do i know if im going to compile 3d applications?
<jryhiggins> binks: nothing in the log
<binks> hmm have you searched the forum
<jryhiggins> binks well nothing in /etc/X11/xorg.log
<jryhiggins> binks: yes and i cant find anything
<binks> im on ati but ill have a search for ya
<jryhiggins> thnx
<binks> gis a s ec
<Fizzbane> will i need to compile 3d applications?
<eXistenZ> Does anyone have P4 Prescott here?
<jryhiggins> fizzbane: depends on what you want
<Fizzbane> well how would i know?
<oem> my newbie brain is getting a newbie headache brb
<jryhiggins> fizzbane: if you have to ask then you dont need it
<Fizzbane> if i want xgl do i need it?
<jryhiggins> no
<binks> eXistenZ:  i have why
<Fizzbane> ok
<binks> help:/kubuntu/desktopguide/hardware.html | jryhiggins
<jryhiggins> binks: i dont have a browser, im in terminal
<binks> jryhiggins: what does the device section of xorg.conf look like pastebin your xorg.conf
<jryhiggins> no browser......
<jryhiggins> your looking for driver name? "nvidia"
<binks> ok nano xorg.conf
<Hasrat_USA> i'm going to quit konversation and come back with Opera's built-in chat client, given that it works :D
<BluesKaj> FF has chatzilla
<eXistenZ> binks: what's your cpu temp
<binks> ok tell me how to find that out eXistenZ
<jryhiggins> binks: my video card name is there and driver "nvidia" and then end of section
<binks> Section "Device"
<binks> Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] "
<binks> Driver          "nvidia"
<binks> BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<binks> is there no BusId
<jryhiggins> binks: i can change driver name to "nv" and it will load x without 3d acceleration
<jryhiggins> binks: no busid, correct, do i need that?
<jryhiggins> binks: its an agp card
<binks> just check what it says in the backup conf
<binks> mine is agp too it still shows up pci
<jryhiggins> binks: but if i make it the sasme as the backup i wont get 3d accel
<binks> no just the BusID bit
<binks> anyone else got a nvidia card
<binks> please just checkj the xorg.conf filke
<HasratUSA> bah! the client is really built-in. no seperate program is needed :)
<jryhiggins> binks: i made the busid the same and i still get the same error
<oem> i have nvidi geforce
<binks> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  jryhiggins
<unico> hi
<jryhiggins> binks: done and i still get the same error on modprobe
<oem> what repository is wine on?
<jryhiggins> !wine | oem
<ubotu> oem: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<HasratUSA> how to chage the color of the background of this built-in opera irc chat client?
<Fizzbane> I followed these instructions on how to install nvidia drivers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but somehow it didnt work.
<jryhiggins> binks any more ideas?
<binks> im just on google gis 2 mins
<binks> looking for ideas
<jryhiggins> binks: thank you i appreciate it
<oem> ok last tim ei followed that link the system crashed at startup blaming the repositry
<jryhiggins> oem: type sudo apt-get install wine
<binks> jryhiggins: just do me a lspci
<oem> ok i did that now what do i do
<binks> is the card in the same place as the BusI
<binks> oem there a good tutorialks on wine in the forums too indepth for here m8 will take allk night
<jryhiggins> binks: only thing close is "vga compatible controler: nvidia corperation NV17"
<jryhiggins> oem now you use wine
<LeeJunFan> Isn't there a system wide KDE Autostart dir somewhere in /usr ?
<oem> um i dont see an icon or anything?
<jryhiggins> binks: my xorg backup busid matches my new xorg busid
<jryhiggins> oem: its not windows go read
<jarhead-x> fizz: I can't get the apt based install of the commercial nvidia driver to work either
<jarhead-x> I might just do it the way I did it in fedora...manual download and install
<binks> jryhiggins: where is the id in lspci
<jryhiggins> binks 01:00.0
<binks> and is that what it now says in conf
<Hub441> hi!
<jarhead-x> i even tried automatix2 for edgy and it says the same thing Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<Hub441> can use the wallet to store passwords for samba shares (konqueror?)
<jryhiggins> binks it wasnt but i changed it and then ran modprobe again, and i get the same error
<holger> hallo zusammen
<draik> What's a good MP3 encoder?
<draik> I can't seem to make KAudioCreator work right
<draik> I keep getting this error message:
<draik> Cannot place file, unable to make directories.
<binks> jryhiggins: sorry m8 n run out of time hope you get it sorted
<draik> !encoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encoder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks> !lame
<draik> !encode
<draik> binks: I installed lame already
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hub441> draik: kaudiocreator works fine for me, but i didn't use it for mp3 for a long time, since my ipod can play ogg now...
<jryhiggins> binks allright thnx ive tried everything i know, im fixing to give up
<jryhiggins> binks: but thnxs
<draik> Ok, so how do I go about encoding my CDs into mp3s?
<oem> ok wine is installed whew
<oem> only took alday and a night
<jryhiggins> im getting an error saying "no screens found" and "FATAL: error running the install command for nvidia" when installing my video card
<BluesKaj> draik , encoding to mp3 ...what a thing to inflict on good audio
<draik> BluesKaj: What do you suggest?
<oem> i went and bought an mp3 player so i didnt have to do that to cd's lol
<jryhiggins> ok im going to fedora......this problem of mine is kindof gay i thinks
<HasratUSA> after antitrust gets downloaded i just don't know what movie to download anymore. anyone got any ideas?
<Xanith> my friend upgraded from kubuntu dapper to edgy and now his wireless card doesn't work
<Xanith> ndiswrapper gives something about different ndiswrapper versions 1.7 and 1.8 i think
<Fizzbane> When i click system settings- moniter settings - admin mode the password box does not appear
<Xanith> when running ndiswrapper -i, it gives an error saying it couldn't copy the file on line 135 in /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<draik> What format should I use to encode? What application should I use?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*@adsl-153-122-193.mia.bellsouth.net *!*@ip68-8-190-25.sd.sd.cox.net *!*@84-73-114-128.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hub441> draik: use kaudiocreator, formats: ogg vorbis or flac ;)
<draik> I have ogg
<Hub441> draik: so whats the problem?
<draik> but everytime I run Kaudiocreator, it goes for wav
<draik> and it also gives me this error:
<draik> Cannot place file, unable to make directories.
<bzozo> Hello
<draik> Hub441: What do you think I'm doing wrong?
<bzozo> Is there an easy way to correct the bug concerning ksnapshot and "up" key while using evdev ?
<Hub441> draik: have you choosen a directory where you own rights to write files to?
<draik> Hub441: Yes I have. /home/draik/Desktop/Ripped
<Hub441> draik: have you choosen the right codec from the menu?
<draik> I selected the mp3 encoder
<Hub441> draik: enugh free space? (including /tmp)
<draik> Yup
<Hub441> hmm sry, no idea
<bzozo> ?
<draik> Hub441: I'm using Ogg right now... let's see where this goes...
<Xanith> does edgy eft have known problems with wireless?
<draik> Ok
<draik> so it's still going with wav
<draik> what gives?
<draik> I select mp3 and ogg, still creating wav
<bzozo> nobody have any idea?
<bzozo> :(
<Cugel> bzozo: can you be a little more specific?
<jarhead-x> fizz you still there
<jarhead-x> I ended up getting the latest nvidia drivers to work by just downloading them from nvidia.com and installing them manually
<bzozo> Cugel, yes. When I use evdev, ksnapshot is lauched everytime I hit "Up" key
<bzozo> Cugel, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/67894 the bug is known
<bzozo> But I wonder if there is a easier way to correct this than this patch
<bzozo> (I'm french, so pardon my english)
<Cugel> bzozo: why not the patch?
<xBill> sers @ every1
<Fizzbane> I installed the nvidia drivers but i dont get the nvidia splash screen
<Fizzbane> is that normal?
<xBill> is it important to have the splash ?
<xBill> run glxgears
<jarhead-x> if you log off...end current session
<jarhead-x> then click on the little box to the left of your username
<jarhead-x> then restart x server you should see it
<Fizzbane> oh
<xBill> haven't done that yet ?!
<miltos> i've installed ntfs-3g and still i can't save to my external ntfs drive...what's wrong?
<jarhead-x> i don't see it on a fresh boot either
<xBill> miltos: why do you want to have the external drive in ntfs ?
<bzozo> Cugel, maybe I'm dumb, but I dunno what are the .so file affected, which file I must patch, how, how to recompile
<Fizzbane> I installed the nvidia drivers and restarted the x server and i still do not get the nvidia splash
<miltos> xBill ...it's full of movies and now i want to use in Kubuntu...
<bzozo> Hum... I sort of find a workaround
<xBill> but u can read files from it ?
<Doomedelite> there is no nvidia splash?
<Doomedelite> as far as I know
<Fizzbane> there is an nvidia splash you are suppose to get, it was in a tut from the handy bot here
<washbear> what's the smartest way to disable a faulty laptop keyboard - and then to only use a usb keyboard?
<Doomedelite> ah, disregard my comments then :P
<Fizzbane> i know what im talking about most of the time
<Doomedelite> =)
<xBill> fizzbane : does the driver work ?
<Fizzbane> I dont know
<BluesKaj> a friend installed ubuntu , but he doesn't like gnome ,and his linuxbox isn't connected to the net , is kubuntu-desktop available to him ?
<xBill> fizzbane: run glxgears
<Doomedelite> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Fizzbane> xbill: i followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<BluesKaj> good i thought so , Doomedelite
<xBill> fizzbane: run glxinfo in a terminal and tell me what it says
<Doomedelite> fizzbane: You can also run glxinfo | grep version
<Doomedelite> fizzbane: and glxinfo | grep direct
<Fizzbane> what do i type to run it?
<Doomedelite> Just in the terminal
<xBill> the first 5 lines are important in this case
<Doomedelite> Ah, alright
<Fizzbane> what do i type to run it?
<Doomedelite> Fizzbane: In your console, type in "glxinfo"
<Doomedelite> K Menu > Utilities > Terminal
<Fizzbane> k
<Fizzbane> so you want the first 5 lines?
<xBill> yes
<Fizzbane> how can i open it in kate?
<xBill> why do you want to ?
<Fizzbane> so you can see the first 5 lines
<Cugel> fizz: kate FILE    -- that's it
<Fizzbane> k glxinfo is open in terminal
<Fizzbane> what do you want me to look at?
<xBill> glxinfo prints out some information about your graphics card
<xBill> we want to see the first fife lines of this information
<xBill> fife = 5 ^^
<Fizzbane> ok i cant open it in kate
<Cugel> What's the error.
<BluesKaj> use the terminal konsole , Fizzbane
<Fizzbane> i got it open in terminal
<xBill> just copy and paste the text from the terminal
<Fizzbane> o...k...
<Fizzbane> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9908/
<Cugel> Well kate should just open.
<Fizzbane> cugel thats not the problem
<xBill> seems like the nvidia driver works
<Fizzbane> really?
<Fizzbane> ok
<Fizzbane> i dont get the splash screen though
<xBill> in your terminal, type "glxgears -printfps"
<Fizzbane> ok
<xBill> how many fps ?
<Fizzbane> 9200 ish
<xBill> k
<Cugel> I get 3894.871 FPS -- looks pretty good (is it?)
<xBill> driver works
<Fizzbane> oh fps
<xBill> cugel: guess yes - which card ?
<Fizzbane> 1843 sorry
<edward_> Need some help
<xBill> edward: just ask
<edward_> I have Kubuntu 6.06 installed and wondering how to get macromedia to work with it
<Cugel> nVidia 7200 XS or something -- with 512 MB...
<Cugel> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<edward_> this is installed on amd64
<xBill> cugel: is pretty good
<edward_> can i get it using adept?
<Cugel> Yep, OpenArena works extremely well. Edward: yes.
<draik> what is a WORKING cd encoder? KAudioCreator isn't working
<edward_> what do I search for in adept
<il> How can I make the launch bar icons smaller?  Thanks!!
<Cugel> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<leileilol> Appearance?
<leileilol> Icons > Advanced ?
<il> Thanks!  I'll give it a try.
<edward_> got an error in terminal trying to load flash
<xBill> "an error" can be nearly everything ...
<Fizzbane> what do i need to install to get a desktop similar to this http://hight3ch.com/post/more-of-linux-multi-headed-xgl/#more-2314
<edward_> I like kubuntu and works fine on i386 system I have but problems on amd64
<edward_> if I could get macromedia to work I would be fine
<Doomedelite> the amd64 versions have problems running native x86 aps
<Doomedelite> edward_: www.winehq.com
<edward_> will i386 os work on amd64?
<Doomedelite> yes
<Doomedelite> but you will not benefit from having a 64 bit processor
<Fizzbane> anyone?
<Doomedelite> Still, I would install the i386 version just for compatibility reasons
<edward_> probably not much difference in speed
<xBill> draik: tried abcde yet ?
<Fizzbane> does anyone know what i would have to install to get something like this http://hight3ch.com/post/more-of-linux-multi-headed-xgl/#more-2314
<draik> xBill: Just installed it
<Doomedelite> Fizzbane: That's beryl
<Fizzbane> ok
<draik> xBill: How do I use abcde?
<Fizzbane> doomedelite: what installation would i use, i am on the beryl wiki
<draik> !beryl | Fizzbane
<ubotu> Fizzbane: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xBill> draik: don't know -> man abcde
<Doomedelite> Fizzbane: There's also auto-install scripts for both ATI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338771&highlight=beryl+ati+radeon+9600 as well as nVidia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335034
<Doomedelite> not sure if they work for kubuntu
<Doomedelite> Probably not though
<moparisthebest> does anyone have experiance installing kubuntu on SATA RAID drives?
<moparisthebest> Ive installed it a lot before, but never on RAID and Im having problems
<BluesKaj> !Raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Fizzbane> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> xBill: Ok. I think I got the hang of it, but for some reason abcde is ripping to wav
<miltos> i lost the automount feature of external usb devices...what can i do?
<xBill> draik: that's not really nice ...
<draik> Nope, it's not
<xBill> miltos: mount it by hand ;-)
<Minataku> [18:14:51]  Cillus If I install Dapper, would I be able to upgrade to Feisty when it's released?
<Minataku> Got a relay question here
<Minataku> lol
<miltos> <xBill>ok...but i want this ability for my kids...
<xBill> hm ...
<xBill> draik: i have never used abcde yet, cannot help you i guess
<draik> xBill: It's ok. I can just use another encoder to change the format
<NickGarvey> what is the kde volume control program called?
<draik> NickGarvey: kmix?
<NickGarvey> ah, thanks a lot
<draik> xBill: Nevermind. It automatically turns the wav to OGG right after
<xBill> k
<david___> i tried to install beryl through the konsole following the wiki but it done nothing and when i try it thru adept it breaks the install. any ideas on why this isnt working?
<premier_> hello
<david___> hello
<xBill> david_ : does it print any error message ?
<orient2000> what do you mean by nothing?
<david___> well when i try to run beryl manager it didnt work
<david___> i looked in the bin folder and it isnt even there
<premier_> Im trying to install japanese language support, and the keyboard layout page in system settings is blank
<premier_> it has zero keyboard layouts
<dromer> hi all, I am trying to dua a dual-screen or twin-view with my geforce2-mx, my regular xorg.conf is this: http://sneeuw.zapto.org/~dreamer/xorg.conf  and this I added to the section "device" http://sneeuw.zapto.org/~dreamer/xorg.conf.dual  but then x won't start  can anyone help me set this up?
<orient2000> run beryn thru ALT F2 maybe
<david___> i tried that
<david___> i dont think it installed... as adept isnt showing its installed
<orient2000> did you install japanese fonts thru adept? did you restart your system?
<david___> and adept will break it when i try to install it.
<orient2000> sudo apt-get install -f maybe
<orient2000> If you run 6.06 lots of applications is off the line "BREAK" in adept
<david___> seriously...
<david___> i have 6.06 kubuntu
<david___> the wiki is for efty...is that why i am getting troubled?
<orient2000> most of 6.10 will not work for 6.06
<david___> so when do you think shipit will start giving out free 6.10's?
<david___> but wait...someone said it could be ran on 6.06
<Pupeno2> I have modprobed partport_pc, yet /dev/partport0 doesn't appera, any ideas?
<orient2000> I think you will have to download. There will be new version in Aug I think. You can try this one now. http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/
<david___> but i like kubuntu better...
<orient2000> It is not official distribution but has all drivers working.
<vmware> is quake good
<david___> quake is good
<orient2000> It is kubuntu
<david___> it is different i like kde better...
<vmware> must agree...however, it installs way too many progs
<david___> could i just replace gdm with kde?
<Kite_DH> can i ask something?
<darkdead> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vmware> be our guest
<Kite_DH> well
<Kite_DH> i DLed a game
<Kite_DH> tar.gz
<Kite_DH> package
<Kite_DH> how to install that??
<DexterF> hi
<david___> compile it
<Kite_DH> how is that possible
<david___> read the readme and it will tell you how to compile it
<david___> usually by running an install.sh file i think
<DexterF> mpeg2 file, recorded from dvb, repleced to mpeg2, slackware plays it fine with any player, on 6.06 xine plays no video but sounds, mplayer crashes. pointers?
<Kite_DH> david___: with what prog do i have to run install.sh?
<vmware> linuxreality.com, best podcast for n00bs, like us, for the mostpart
<david___> Konsole if u have kubuntu
<david___> or some other console like app
<Kite_DH> yes i got kubuntu
<david___> press alt f2 then type konsole
<Kite_DH> ok its opened
<Kite_DH> but there is no install.sh file
<david___> now navigate to the contents of the tar,gz file
<david___> what files are there?
<Kite_DH> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/stepmania/StepMania-3.9a-linux.tar.gz
<Kite_DH> thats the file
<david___> ok
<david___> nearly downloaded
<Kite_DH> k
<darkdead> is there a way for know the administrator name i set the pasword but mised set user was oem install :/
<darkdead> ?
<darkdead> any help please : )
<david___> kite it says install with an exe?
<toxick1> hey guys
<david___> thats for windows
<toxick1> kubuntu is too slow
<toxick1> im on 460mhz/512ram , what would be faster ?
<Kite_DH> it says for linux
<david___> your pc < kubuntu
<toxick1> pentium 2
<Kite_DH> david___: http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/Download_StepMix_2_Songs
<Kite_DH> see
<Kite_DH> wait
<Kite_DH> lol
<darkdead> get small distro like lite devian
<Kite_DH> david___: http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/Downloads
<Doomedelite> toxick1: Try xubuntu
<Doomedelite> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<toxick1> i already put XFCE on this
<toxick1> still same when trying to open applications ike browser even
<Doomedelite> still too slow?
<eagles0513875> what is a a good video editing program
<darkdead> adove premier XD
<Doomedelite> Try Puppy Linux, or Damn Small Linux instead then
<toxick1> i've tried DMS in past, its really good.
<eagles0513875> ya 50mb distro
<toxick1> i thought kubuntu would be good but i was wrong.
<Doomedelite> for a 450mhz processor, 512 megs of ram is really too much, try upgrading your processor
<Kite_DH> i got DSL on my USB stick lol
<eagles0513875> llol
<david___> same here
<david___> but its a tonne a crap
<eagles0513875> what is a a good video editing program
<david___> it chooses when it will work
<toxick1> why
<DexterF> Doomedelite: "x meg ram is tto much for cpu y"? that's the dumbest thing I've heard in weeks
<toxick1> i need a primay OS on this
<toxick1> is DMS good?
<bxnp> lol i am working on a celeron 600 with 256 of ram with kubuntu and it works good Doomedelite
<Doomedelite> DexterF: His processor is the chokepoint
<david___> kite im still trying to get that to work :)
<Kite_DH> thx
<DexterF> there's no such thing as "too much ram"
<toxick1> whats faster/better Puppy linux or dms
<Doomedelite> DexterF: Sure there is, if your motherboard doesn't support it
<DexterF> i dont talk hairsplitting, wisecracker
<darkdead> is there any way for know admin name ?
<david___> kite im unregd so i can pvt u
<toxick1> whats default WM in Puppy linux/
<Bi||aBong> how i can enable usplash in kubuntu?
<Doomedelite> DexterF: And what I meant was he can't use it all properly, because of his slow processor speed. You don't really see the full effect of having 512 mb ram
<darkdead> do it in xp
<Doomedelite> Since, as I stated before, his processor is choking him
<toxick1> wow no ones answering but discussing the whole ram aspect
<Doomedelite> :P
<darkdead> and 512 ram will boot it bad
<toxick1> so whats so great
<darkdead> er boost
<toxick1> xp runs faster on this
<bxnp> yes i have the same experience toxick1
<darkdead> soo ram always help
<DexterF> Doomedelite: I've got a router, Pentium II 350 with 512megs, and surprise, it uses it for ramdisk, caching and whatnow. why? because there's no reason it shouldnt
<toxick1> im out
<toxick1> later
<Doomedelite> cya
<toxick1> im gonna install this pos kubuntu
<david___> kite that package seems to be windows one
<toxick1> uninstall*
<darkdead> lol
<Kite_DH> hmm
<darkdead> try lite devian
<toxick1> ill install DMS to disk
<darkdead> it made for low cpu sytems
<Kite_DH> im gonna see
<toxick1> lite debian or devian?
<david___> why dont you buy a new pc...
<darkdead> devian
<Doomedelite> Yea, but even if you get 2gb of ram with a 450mhz processor, you won't be able to run ubuntu fast. Got me?
<david___> you can pick up a decent 2.0ghz for cheap
<toxick1> i have a laptop that i use mostly, this is just bs pc sitting at home doing nothing
<Bi||aBong> how i can restore usplash in kubuntu?
<darkdead> dont remeber i instaled it on a pentium 1 cpu
<Doomedelite> I meant, Feel me?
<darkdead> and works :P
<toxick1> laptop is 1.6ghz dc, amd 64, 1gb ram 100hd
<toxick1> i use that mostly
<david___> well then use that for kubuntu
<david___> itd be great
<toxick1> lol
<DexterF> <Doomedelite> for a 450mhz processor, 512 megs of ram is really too much  <- that what you said or is that what you said?
<Doomedelite> agreed
<Doomedelite> That's exactly what I said
<toxick1> whats the site for light devian
<Tm_T> Why ram can be too much? Is it better to have huge swap? ;)
<Doomedelite> *sigh*
<Doomedelite> Just forget it
<toxick1> lol
<orient2000> I think you can delete password in konsole passwd -d, that's all I know.
<Doomedelite> This is stupid
<toxick1> haha
<Doomedelite> :s
<sinpath> i think thats right
<darkdead> seems it donw :(
<toxick1> later
<darkdead> i instaled it 1 year ago
<Tm_T> Doomedelite: Trust me, there's tons of reasons to have 2-4 gigs of ram in pentium2 based systems. ;)
<Doomedelite> :x
<david___> orient2000 can u help with beryl?
<david___> or am i doomed
<orient2000> no sorry never sean it
<Tm_T> Doomedelite: Just depend what you do, is it needed or not.
<Doomedelite> #beryl
<Doomedelite> exactly
<julle_> is there anyone who can give me a tip on a small computer that runs linux? in size small i want to carry it in my pocket like an handcomputer
<orient2000> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kite_DH> i got it running david
<Kite_DH> :)
<Doomedelite> and he wants to run ubuntu, and whether he had 256 or 512 megs of ram, it wouldnt help him run it any faster, since he has such a slow clock speed
<Tm_T> julle_: Nokia n800 ?
<Tm_T> Doomedelite: Disagree, when you hit swap, you'll go really slow.
<Tm_T> And when you hit swap hard, oh boy, byebye usability.
<Doomedelite> I'm running ubuntu with 256 ram, and a faster processor (2.0ghz) on my laptop, and my desktop with 1.1ghz and 512 megs of ram runs it slower.
<Tm_T> Sure it is.
<thev> Any Germans/Austrians here? Anyone know what Kto. Nr. means in relation to banking?
<Doomedelite> That's my experience with it
<Tm_T> That doesn't say ram is useless.
<Doomedelite> I know, I never said it was
<Tm_T> Doomedelite: Well, extra ram does help, that's sure.
<DexterF> thev: account number
<Tm_T> Doomedelite: Ofcourse his cpu is bottleneck, but still ram helps.
<Doomedelite> Yea, exactly
<Tm_T> But this is offtopic IMO, so I quit.
<thev> Thanks DexterF!
<Doomedelite> yay me too
<julle_> Tm_T: thx
<DexterF> thev: np - unless you go phishing now ;)
<Doomedelite> so... Any linux gamers out there?
<Tm_T> Doomedelite: Define gamer.
<thev> DexterF - nothing so sinister... just trying to pay my tuition :p
<Doomedelite> Tm_T: Someone who plays games
<Tm_T> Doomedelite: We all do that in some way, I'm sure. ;)
<Doomedelite> :P
<Tm_T> Doomedelite: But yeah, I do play bit more seriously than just random office clicker.
<Doomedelite> Tm_T: I'm just glad I'm not the only one :P
<Tm_T> But this also is OT. ;)
<Doomedelite> Xo
<Tm_T> #kubuntu-offtopic for that. ;)
<Doomedelite> No one else was saying anything :P
<eagles0513875> what is a a good video editing program
<Tm_T> Doomedelite: "Kubuntu support channel" but not as mental support or therapy.
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: Kino? Don't know if it's good though.
<Cyco> does anyone care to have a conversation about ubuntu speed and tweaking?
<eagles0513875> rwhat other editors r there
<jarhead-x> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
* Cyco says to message me
<Doomedelite> Tm_T: We need a #kubuntu-therapy
<philip2> how do i add winxp in grub menu list? thanks
<Tm_T> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<philip2> ok i look at it thanks
<tabr> hi! I can't start mysql 5.0 Server(Ubuntu 6.10[x64] ). Can you help me?
<Cyco> Have you every noteced a slight delay in all your apps, as in not as responsive as opposed to other distros/xp
<Tm_T> tabr: Help yourself by telling how you can't.
<Tm_T> Cyco: Nope, doesn't happen here even with low-end hardware.
<Cyco> hmm interesting
<Tm_T> Until hard swapping that is. ;)
<Cyco> i have tweaked everything imaginable and still not as responsive as xp is
<Cyco> hdparm, data=writeback, noatime, sysv-rc-conf,
<david___> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Cyco> any other suggestions
<bxnp> Cyco: find your pid for your xserver
<bxnp> xorg
<bxnp> and renice it to -15
<Cyco> k lemme try
<bxnp> and see how how responsive it is Cyco
<Cyco> matter if beryl/no beryl>?
<redcard> Cyco: What's the speed of  your processor/memory/etc?
<bxnp> no Cyco
<bxnp> btw you have to do that as root Cyco to renice your xorg pid
<neandrake> hi
<Cyco> P4 1.7Ghz, 640
<Cyco> ram,
<Cyco> 128 GeForce Ti4200
<redcard> That Ram might be your problem right there.
<Cyco> ata100
<bxnp> how is it comming Cyco
<bxnp> with the rencie
<bxnp> renice
<neandrake> i have a problem installing Kubuntu, i downloaded the cd image, burned it, then booted from it, but it freezes partway through just the loading
<Cyco> still doing
<Cyco> you know exact syntax - - do i need to add user?
<bxnp> ps -ef | grep xorg
<redcard> neandrake: Did you check the CD for errors?
<tabr> Tm_T. installed by Adept. when type: 'mysql': "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)." File not exists. Daemon stopped
<bxnp> and then renice -15 <the number you get>
<neandrake> redcard: when i do that, it loads through the progress bar
<bxnp> sudo renice -15 <the number you get> Cyco
<redcard> neandrake: Does it give you a good response?
<Tm_T> tabr: Ok, I have no idea, sorry.
<neandrake> then it prints just white text on black about some errors with hdc
<neandrake> redcard, no it spits out errors then freezes
<bxnp> the first number you see Cyco
<jordi_> Buenas noches desde Palma de Mallorca
<neandrake> but it seems to happen on reading the hard drive
<Cyco> bxnp no dice on xorg process
<neandrake> which doesn't make sense
<Cyco> x11 maybe?
<redcard> Then I'd wager you have errors on the disk.. you probably need to check the md5sum of the iso, and then reburn it
<bxnp> ehm Cyco correction
<bxnp> do a top
<lba> How can I troubleshoot this error when mounting nfs on Edgy:  mount: sal:/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<bxnp> and see what the pid number is for you xorg
<neandrake> redcard: what is the easiest way to check my cd for the errors on windows?
<Cyco> got it
<dromer> hi all, I just followed these exact guidelines for dual-screen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456&highlight=geforce2+twinview  except I was wondering hpw I can really extend my desktop? atm I have to run settings and programs on the screens sepperatly, which is not very comfortable since the tv-screen doesn't have the best resolution
<neandrake> redcard: rather, check the md5sum
<redcard> neandrake: If you're getting errors on the "Check install media" thing, you have errors on the CD burn.
<bxnp> oke now sudo renice -15 number
<Cyco> done
<hyperactivecrond> i have a creative soundblaster live and a mic is hooked up to it. but nothing comes out of the speakers.
<neandrake> ok
<redcard> neandrake: As that does an MD5sum.
<bxnp> oke and work with it and see how repsonsive your system is now
<hyperactivecrond> the channel is unmuted..
* Cyco is doin a little testing bxnp, brb
<neandrake> i'm redownloading already, which way can i check the iso file?
<hyperactivecrond> neandrake: are you under windows, mac, or linux?
<neandrake> hyperactivecrond, i'm under windows right now
<hyperactivecrond> neandrake: http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<hyperactivecrond> download md5sum.exe
<hyperactivecrond> and use it for the iso
<hyperactivecrond> compare it to the <whateveryourdiskis>.iso.md5 on the server where you are downloading from
<Cyco> bxnp seems ok, will have to push a load onto it to see for sure, will try tonight.....It is hard to explain just not as "snappy" as I like, I know the machine is junk but not upgrading for another month
<bxnp> man my system is way more junk then yours
<Cyco> will the renice value hold on reboot or will i need to renice it every instance
<redcard> Cyco: I would also suggest not running beryl, to be honest.
<bxnp> but to be honest i have always noticed that windows is more responsive then for example kde/linux or gnome/linux dont know why maybe the scheduling of the kernel is not good enough
<Cyco> maybe it is just the slow 2d rendering from X which is driving me nuts
<Cyco> ya i driopped beryl a few weeks back - - still use it to show off a bit
<neandrake> hyperactivecrond, thank you
<neandrake> redcard, thank you too
#kubuntu 2008-03-03
<nosrednaekim> !info libnss-ldap
<phix> http://security.ubuntu.com
<phix> from those repos
<ubotu> libnss-ldap (source: libnss-ldap): NSS module for using LDAP as a naming service. In component main, is extra. Version 255-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 79 kB, installed size 204 kB
<nosrednaekim> x89x» yeah.. should work the same
<Jucato> phix: can you try running "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo aptitude update", then try again? it might be an error with the server
<james_> hey guys :)
<james_> can anyone help me with webfusion hosting
<x89x> nosrednaekim : does ANY linux have drivers for Via ??
<james_> i can not figure out where subdomains are located
<x89x> the chrome drivers i mean
<james_> its a ubuntu dedicated host
<nosrednaekim> x89x» not that I know of
<x89x> nosrednaekim : Ok . And can i run SQL server 2005 on my ubuntu ?
<NickPresta> james_, you can find support for your host at: http://www.webfusion-support.co.uk/cgi-bin/webfusion.cfg/php/enduser/home.php
<nosrednaekim> x89x» not familiar with that. you can run MySQL easily though
<james_> thanks nick but their support pages are terrible :(
<james_> its like no subdomain config i have ever seen ,you make it in the admin panel but then its not added to the ftp account
<Jucato> james_: unfortunately this is not the place to ask for help about that
<james_> ok i was just hoping someone else had use it
<james_> *used it
<NickPresta> james_, I would ask on their support forums or find a host that has proper documentation :)
<james_> they have no support fourms lol :(
<james_> thanks anyway
<james_> ttyl guys :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> no support forums and poor documentation.  sounds like a great project :D
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Laptop, heh
<klobster> ok, I have a nvidia 6800 XT that I have recently set up to run across two screens (one dvi, one rgb) using twinview.  Since then my systems seems to run considerably slower.  Is this normal?>
<NickPresta> klobster, I run a 7900 GS in twinview mode (both DVI) and I don't notice any slowdowns or anything strange.
<aleksandar> hi there...
<Dominic> klobster: I second NickPresta.  I used to run that configuration on much, much smaller cards without a problem.
<klobster> do you think that because only one is DVI it would cause issue?
<Dominic> nah, I've done DVI and VGA on nvidia drivers.  Perhaps not TwinView, maybe just Xinerama
<klobster> or possibly configuration error in Xorg.conf?
<Antkin> aleksandar Welcome do you have a problem?
<aleksandar> http://aleksandar.sytes.net/
<aleksandar> maby... dont realy know... :?
<Dr_willis> klobster,  ive not noticed twinview slowing things down.
<nosrednaekim> that could be a problem ;)
<NickPresta> aleksandar, I wouldn't allow your phpinfo to be publicly viewable.
<nosrednaekim> klobster» you aren't running compiz or anything are you?
<Dr_willis> using  a 5500 , 6800, and now a 8800
<Dr_willis> compiz may slow things down a bit.
<aleksandar> i do have one em I!<
<aleksandar> :)
<Antkin> aleksandar so it links to Welcome to Kubuntu 7.04, Feisty Fawn! what is your Problem?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Antkin: attitude much?
<pushax> which version of Apple os is the one that is linux based?
<Daisuke_Laptop> pushax: none.
<aleksandar> kinda new around... maby someone can see the phpinfo ant talk me trough my mistakes?
<nosrednaekim> pushax» none of them... os X is based on BSD
<pushax> Daisuke_Laptop: I thought they hacked a kernel
<nosrednaekim> aleksandar» probably better to go to #php
<Daisuke_Laptop> loosely, i might add
<pushax> BSD...
<pushax> yep sorry BSD
<NickPresta> pushax, OS X Leopard is now fully POSIX-compliant. http://www.apple.com/macosx/technology/unix.html
<bobby5> Isn't the unix variant called Darwin that the Apple OS is based on ?
 * Dr_willis wonders what posix compliant really means.. with relation to apple.
<Dr_willis> Guess the  stuff other then the GUI is complient?
<pushax> Canon release drivers for OSX for my 600F scanner.  I was wondering if there would be any luck getting it working with kububtu?
<nosrednaekim> pushax» nope.
<Dr_willis> pushax,  doubtfull.
<nosrednaekim> (not via that method at least)
<Dr_willis> Check the SANE web site - to see how well spported the scanner is.
<NickPresta> pushax, http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends-1.0.17.html#S-CANON The 600 is supported. Not sure about 600F
<draik> Hello all. How do I setup the keyboard on a Dell SmartStep 200N?
<draik> I have an Internet, email and 3 action buttons that don't do a thing.
<pushax> NickPresta: the 600 is different.  thanks for looking though
<x89x> nosrednaekim : HOw do i enable NTFS write on my fiesty ??
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ntfs-3g | x89x
<ubotu> x89x: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pushax> x89x: ntfs-3g
<draik> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<pushax> x89x: Hardy Heron does it automatically. but it's a Alpha stage release
<NickPresta> draik, http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/. Install the keytouch and keytouch-editor packages
<draik> NickPresta: I have. It doesn't recognize it.
<Jucato> !shortcuts
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<NickPresta> Yeah. I would then try using KDE's functionality to bind shortcuts
<draik> NickPresta: :( Nope. Not working, either.
<x89x> pushax : Ok now i'm trying to USE VirtualBOx.I need to make a virtual hard drive. Its only allowing to choose the Home hard drive. I want to choose a drive thats NTFS. How do i do that ??
<pushax> x89x: I'm no expert but I think VB only allows virtual drive files, not literal HD's/
<pushax> x89x: also the drive has to be writeable to make the dynamic file.
<x89x> Ya but its asking for 10 GB (recommended) but i have only 3 GB in that drive !!
<x89x> the other NTFS one has about 30 GB (and i am able to write to it nbow)
<pushax> x89x: not sure.
<x89x> nosrednaekim : you there ?
<pushax> x89x: maybe it doesn't lilke picking drives that are mounted for default OS use.  bi use.
<nonewmsgs> hey guys.  i was builing a computer today and it would start run for 40seconds and turn off.  it seems to post.  any ideas?
<nonewmsgs> it is using all highend brandname parts ie quadcore 2.4ghz asus mb
<crackhead_25_> hey guys, anyone know why i can't see my applications from the toolbar, when i click it, no application menu pops up? it just highlights, but nothing else.. i tried restarting x.. no luck... it was working the other day... wtf?
<NickPresta> nonewmsgs, if you didn't make it into Kubuntu, this might not be the best place to ask. I would imagine it is a heating issue or loose connection somewhere.
<nonewmsgs> try a full reboot
<nonewmsgs> nick thanks.  no it isnt running kubuntu yet but i appriciate the couple ideas and ill try to find a more appropriate chanel
<imaginenetx> is there any easy way to update my kubuntu to the newest version without having to download the ISO and all that? Is there some type of apt-get I can use to get the newest release?
<windvogel> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -> should update your complete system, imaginenetx
<imaginenetx> thanks man
<imaginenetx> im going to give it a try
<windvogel> of course if your /etc/apt/sources is ok
<dthacker> imaginenetx: always a good idea to back up your critical files first, of course
<imaginenetx> havent been on the kubuntu in a while, now I am hell bent on getting an MS virtual machine running so I can drop my XP all together..i am tired of having to format every 6months
<imaginenetx> i have almost nothing on here atm, and I use google apps for most all my important stuff...
<imaginenetx> my xp partition has some pdf's and such, but that shouldn't be affected would it?
<dthacker> imaginenetx: I've never used a dual boot setup, so I couldn't say.
<windvogel> while updating your system? don't think so... ;)
<imaginenetx> yea, i will give it a try. I will hop back in if it doesn't take too long and let you know how it turned out...then my next project..virtual machine for I.E. 6 (because too much network gear requires i.e. for configuring)
<imaginenetx> wow, not bad..only need to d/l 268mb
<hellop> hi, can a ubuntu/kubuntu live cd play DVD's?
<hellop> My Friend's DVD play is skipping in windows, and I'd like to use a linux live CD to see if the DVD player works.
<epimeth> hi everyone!
<hellop> DVD player*
<epimeth> hellop: kaffeine is the dvd player installed by default
<pedro> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hellop> epimeth, cool, so I don't have to get any third party DVD decryptor software?  Live CD alone works?
<imaginenetx> i know DSL can do that with some additions to the live CD...I would think k/ubuntu could too
<pedro> i i need help on wine
<dent-42> wouldn't Mint linux play it from live cd ?
<epimeth> pedro what do you need wine for?
<pedro> i installed the steam
<epimeth> hellop: no, you'll need to install the codecs from medibuntu
<NickPresta> pedro, steam (and Counter-Strike, Half Life, etc) work pretty well. There are detailed instructions on the AppDB page for each title.
<epimeth> !restricted-formats | hellop
<Jucato> pedro: #winehq for more WINE-related help
<epimeth> ~win32codecs
<epimeth> !win32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<epimeth> there... hellop ^
<pedro> i went to that page but i don't see any details there
<NickPresta> pedro, which game?
<hellop> epimeth, weird, why would ubuntu use Win32 codecs to play DVD's instead of DECSS?
<epimeth> pedro installation of wine or installation of programs using wine?
<pedro> say of defeat
<imaginenetx> Day of defeat rules! gj pedro!
<pedro> i installed it is instaleld i just can't run it
<imaginenetx> wish I had time to play...
 * Jucato points once more to #winehq
<hellop> epimeth oh nevermind
<hellop> I see you were talking to someone else
<epimeth> hellop: thats a good question.  I might be wrong.  Last time I watched a dvd was a while ago.  I don't know if they work in 7.10 out of the box.
<NickPresta> Jucato, yep, sorry. Let me give him the link and I'm done :)
<Jucato> NickPresta: sure ;)
<hellop> !restricted-formats
<NickPresta> pedro, check this out: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4571 Then join #winehq for specific information
<hellop> <- confused
<epimeth> hellop: I *was* talking to you :-)  and you are right.  They probably will work out of the box.
<BluesKaj> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<epimeth> hellop: though you might want to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs?highlight=%28dvd%29
<hellop> Rephrase: How do you play DVD's using kubuntu?
<ramera_maligna> hello
<ramera_maligna> i am trying the kubuntu live CD and i wanna know how can i mount my hard disk so that i can browse it. It ts NTFS
<hellop> epimeth ok thanks you've answered my question, "No, kubuntu won't play DVD's out of the box"  Thanks
<epimeth> Jucato: what up amigo?
<x89x> anyone know a C# GUI for ubuntu :???
<epimeth> x89x: kdeveloper
<regeya> !dvd | hellop
<ubotu> hellop: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<epimeth> x89x: oh... C#
<x89x> epimeth : I cant find that option threre in that
<x89x> ya
<epimeth> x89x: C# is dotnet... I'm not even sure you can compile that in linux
<hellop> thanks for the links guys
<epimeth> hellop: no worries :-)
<ramera_maligna> i am trying the kubuntu live CD and i wanna know how can i mount my hard disk so that i can browse it. It ts NTFS
<hellop> x89x, Eclipse!
<hellhound> can someone help me setup my wireless card on my kubuntu machine.  The card is a netgear wpn311 and the Kununtu is a fresh install of gutsy gibbon
<x89x> Eclipse ?
<Jucato> epimeth: nothing much :)
<regeya> I'm surprised that ubotu advocates dvd backup software...though I suppose that in USia *playing* DVDs isn't kosher in linux either (like that stops me from playing DVDs)
<hellop> x89x, it's a little programmers IDE...  ;)
<hellop> U should check it out
<epimeth> ramera_maligna: it didn't mount automagically?  check if it is in /media
<epimeth> x89x: eclipse is a java based IDE.  Not sure if it has C# tho.
<hellop> epimeth, you probably can't compile, but it will probably syntax highlight the code
<x89x> what about sql server 2005 ?>
<epimeth> regeya: it is totally legal to make backups of your DVDs in the US
<epimeth> regeya: its just not legal to let others have them
<hellop> x89x, that's like saying I need a diesel glow-plug for my gasoline car   There is not C# in linux! There is Java.
<epimeth> x89x: are you having a laugh?
<x89x> hellop : Google monodevelop :-)
<ramera_maligna> hello ppl
<epimeth> ramera_maligna: hi
<hellop> I'll stick to ASM
<ramera_maligna> wanna mount NTFS volumes on kubuntu
<hellhound> can someone help me setup my wireless card on my kubuntu machine.  The card is a netgear wpn311 and the Kununtu is a fresh install of gutsy gibbon
<x89x> waht about SQL server ??? epimeth any ideas ?
<epimeth> x89x: I repeat what I said before.  are you having a laugh?
<ramera_maligna> someone willing to help me
<ramera_maligna> pm me
<ramera_maligna> plz
<epimeth> ramera_maligna: whats the problem?
<hellop> x89x, do you just need SQL compatible DB or do U need MS SQL Server?
<ramera_maligna> i dunno nuffin bout this linux thingie
<ramera_maligna> wanna mount NTFS volumes
<epimeth> ramera_maligna: reading or writing?
<ramera_maligna> so that i can convince myself that ubuntu is good enough for me
<ramera_maligna> reading and writing,
<ramera_maligna> yeah full access
<NickPresta> !ntfs > ramera_maligna
<x89x> epimeth : :D
<epimeth> Jucato: my mp3s won't work... can you help me out?
<x89x> hellop : Am learning SQl server 2005. So i want that
<rickest> ramera_maligna: happened automatically on my recent install
<NickPresta> !ntfs-3g > ramera_maligna
<naught101> anyone know what package the kdf panel applet comes in?
<Jucato> epimeth: how doesn't it work?
<rickest> ramera_maligna: actually it doesn't mount automatically but once mounted it does have RW access
<hellop> x89x, ok, so you need a Windows install, and a copy of MS SQL server..
<x89x> ramera_maligna : go to synaptic manager and search ntfs-3g
<rickest> ramera_maligna: auto mounting is a single line in /etc/fstab
<epimeth> x89x: C# and MS SQL are both microsoft products.  they use MS drivers and libraries to work.  AFAIK wine does not yet support .NET libraries, which are required for both.
<x89x> hellop : /:)
<epimeth> Jucato: amarok opens them and pretends to play them, but no sound comes out
<Jucato> epimeth: can you play them in kaffeine or in any other player?
<x89x> epimeth : monodevelop people say is cool and is as good as VS.net
<epimeth> ramera_maligna: if you really want to know if linux is good for you, you should install it.  the live cd is reallllllly sloooowwwwwwww.  And with the install you get a lot more things automagically.  Like automounting your filesystems
<x89x> ramera_maligna : or adept if you have that
<Jucato> !info kdf | naught101
<ubotu> naught101: kdf (source: kdeutils): disk space utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 339 kB, installed size 988 kB
<epimeth> Jucato: haven;t tried, actually.  one sec
<naught101> thanks Jucato
<hellop> x89x, if you want to develop for windows why inconvience yourself by using linux?  Just use windows and get MS SQL server express, free d/l
<x89x> ramera_maligna : me installed fiesty today itself
<naught101> oh, not that's not it...
<naught101> I have kdf installed, I just don't have the kicker applet
<epimeth> Jucato: nope.  also pretends to play them... no sound
<x89x> hellop : I wnat to get used to linux for a better life :D I dont want SQL server 2005 in future. I will use oracle or MYSQL something liek that
<hellop> x89x, if this is for school,  I just did DB stuff in mysql and then ran it on a windows machine before submitting.
<Jucato> epimeth: hm.. it might be a deeper problem than mp3's... not really sure. sorry.. (have you tried playing OGG's? some samples in /usr/share/sounds)
<hellop> But I have to say, the Erwin program for windows is pretty great for rapid development of SQL create table statements.
<epimeth> x89x: I could be wrong then. I've never tried.  Also, for C# and MS SQL, I feel I would *prefer* to use VS.net in windows.  It just seems wrong to do it in linux :-)
<x89x> epimeth : okk i have a dualboot. so no worries :)
<hellop> epi  very wrong, you can't friggen replace Visual Studio  well... unless you're an Eclipse master... you may be able to drag and drop a calendar into your online web application ;)
<epimeth> Jucato: great... my speakers are spewing static.  damnit damnit
<epimeth> Jucato: thanks anyway
<Jucato> epimeth: right... sorry about that... but at least you know the problem isn't the MP3's :)
<epimeth> Jucato: yup.  its weird tho.  the startup sound worked just fine earlier
<regeya> whoa...vs.net runs on linux?
<epimeth> hellop: whadaya mean I'm wrong?
<regeya> also, though I'm no db expert, I heartily recommend postgres
<epimeth> mysql all the way, baby!!!
<epimeth> regeya: postgre, btw :-p
<epimeth> regeya: I think you misunderstood the conversation.  I don't think any of us said that VS works in linux.
<regeya> ok, I was just asking based on this comment:  epimeth> x89x: I could be wrong then. I've never tried.  Also, for C# and MS SQL, I feel I would *prefer* to use VS.net in windows.  It just seems wrong to do it in linux :-)
<regeya> unbunch your undies now, I was just asking a question :->
<epimeth> regeya: ahh.  yes.  out of context :-)  I meant that I would prefer VS.net + windows over eclipse/kdevelop/whateveryouwant in linux
<hellhound> can someone help me setup my wireless card on my kubuntu machine.  The card is a netgear wpn311 and the Kununtu is a fresh install of gutsy gibbon
<epimeth> regeya: but my panties feel so nice bunched up :-(
 * epimeth unbunches them anyway
<x89x> regeya : monodevelop can do for C# cant it. But i cant figure out how to make a visual C# application in it
<epimeth> anybody use cisco vpn to connect to the office?
<epimeth> I'm having.... difficulties... configuring it
<regeya> and I've never seen anyone say 'postgre', seriously, except for just now.
<imaginenetx> how can I see what version of kubuntu I am running?
<hellop> epimeth, I didn't say U were wrong, I was a agreeing with you.  .Net in linux is just wrong.
<Bizzeh> hey, why cant kubuntu use my full resolution of 1680x1050?
<regeya> 'Postgres' however is the original name of the project, before it became 'PostgreSQL'
<epimeth> hellop: oh... lol
<epimeth> hellop: surry
<epimeth> regeya: consider me corrected :-)
<Bizzeh> hellop: your saying that because microsoft are actualy paying people to port .net clr to nix
<Bizzeh> if they where trying to stop them... you would be one of the people porting it
<hellop> Bizzeh, I didn't know that.   anyways, I like ASM.  .Net.....  just more MS FUD campaign to lock everyone into windows and get them to pay $500 every 3 years  <--whoops big troll
<Bizzeh> hellop: .net was designed from the ground up to be portable
<Bizzeh> ms even paid for a c# compiler, that builds to java binaries while the other projects write the nix versions of the clr
<hellop> Bizzeh, portable to your MS IIS server...  not really open-ish
<hellop> Whats clr?
<epimeth> Bizzeh: and by 'portable' you mean 'only able to be used on the latest and greatest windows machines', right?
<Bizzeh> portable as in, open spec, as in, they are hiring people to write the code for other operating systems
<Bizzeh> common language runtimes
<Bizzeh> anyway
<hellop> lets stop please, we're opening perprtual can of worms
<epimeth> because if they meant it to be portable they would have released the .net libraries a long time ago
<x89x> Bizzeh : you a .net developer ?/
<hellop> .NET = awesome calendar!
<Bizzeh> why cant i use my full resolution on kubuntu
<hellop> .NET + Linux... not so awesome IMHO
<intelikey> can /dev/stdin be used to grab a key stroke ?
<Bizzeh> x89x: i have developed in .net
<x89x> Bizzeh : Can you change the refresh rate btw ??
<epimeth> instead, we have the poor overworked wine fellas desperately trying to reverse engineer them so that we nix users can actually use applications that use .net
<Bizzeh> x89x: only allows me to choose 60hz
<x89x> Bizzeh : What video card do you have ?
<Bizzeh> and max res it allows me is 1400x1050, even though the max res of the monitor is 1680x1050, and the card supports WAY more than that
<Bizzeh> ati sapphire hd3870 xt
<epimeth> so nobody uses vpnc to connect to the office from home?
<x89x> Bizzeh : maybe you need to install the drivers
<Bizzeh> tried the latest fglrx package, no luck
<dent-42> Bizzeh: When i had my Ati X850XT card, i used to have to manually edit the x.org file to input the max resolution
<x89x> Bizzeh : yeah manually edit it and chage hte refresh rates too !
<Bizzeh> thats not user friendly now is it
<x89x> Bizzeh : its very easy
<Bizzeh> x89x: for me yes... because i have done it 100's of times before
<Bizzeh> but if my dad was to do this
<Bizzeh> he would have taken the monitor and the card back
<Bizzeh> and claimed they where broke
<yaron__> I think adept just busted my Grub config could anyone help me?
<x89x> its easy believe me. I installed fiesty today itslef lol and am trying to help
<x89x> lmao
<Bizzeh> if your gonna ship an os and claim its better, holier, and mightier than windows... at least make it so
<Bizzeh> not trying to start a war, im just saying
<Bizzeh> if you want the users, you need to keep it working, and keep it simple
<hellop> I'm sick of computers in general.  Computers should have never become mainstream.  VCRs/TIVOs  That's what people really need, not computers.
<dent-42> i think the problem still lies with AMD/Ati drivers.  they have started to open up, but i dont think it covers your card... im probably wrong
<Bizzeh> my card was covered in the catalyst 7.12
<Bizzeh> which is available from ati/amd
<Bizzeh> tried that
<Bizzeh> no dice
<x89x> Bizzeh you know that wizard that runs in the terminal right ?
<x89x> the Xorg wizard
<Bizzeh> yes, it doesnt let met select 1680x1050
<Bizzeh> isnt even listed, skips from 1400x1050 to 1920x1080
<x89x> does your driver lista at start ?
<Bizzeh> fglrx? yes
<intelikey> Bizzeh :)    "if your gonna ship an os and claim its better, holier, and mightier than windows"  <<< that doesn't take much on some of those points.   namely the "holier" for one.
<Bizzeh> intelikey: well, since the entire of linux is based on a lie
<Bizzeh> claiming to be free, yet uses the gpl
<intelikey> Bizzeh and what lie is that ?
<Bizzeh> gpl has "forbidden" "restricted" "required" and other such words in it
<yaron__> Could someone give me a hand.  I tried to run Adept-Package manager to update my computer and it had a problem.  As a result the menu.lst file in /boot/grub doesn´t have my xp partition in it.  The last time this happened I had to reinstall KUbuntu and I really don want to do that
<Bizzeh> those arnt very free words
<Bizzeh> your being told what you can and cannot do
<Bizzeh> not being offered a choice
<intelikey> Bizzeh did you actually read the gpl ?
<Bizzeh> yes
<intelikey> Bizzeh you're being told that you can't claim sole ownership(propritary rights) of the origenal code.      like duh.
<intelikey> it belongs to all of us.   </shrugs>
<Bizzeh> your being told you cannot use the code under certain circumstances
<Bizzeh> your being forbidden from doing certain things to it
<Dragnslcr> Bizzeh- that's not true
<Bizzeh> your required to keep certain things as they are
<Dragnslcr> The GPL doesn't restrict use at all, only distribution
<intelikey> nope.
<Bizzeh> read it properly
<Bizzeh> anyway
<Bizzeh> i need sleep
<intelikey> Bizzeh you also need to read the M$ EULA !
<Bizzeh> i have
<intelikey> it says you don't own even the right to use what you have to pay for, that they own your hardware because their code tuched it.
<Bizzeh> i also realised that when i got windows, i paid for a licence, not for the software, so i expected and understood
<Bizzeh> windows in no way has any claims to be free
<Bizzeh> linux does, and its not
<Bizzeh> its the hypocracy of linux that anoys me
<intelikey> so don't use!
<Bizzeh> no choice
<Bizzeh> work forces me to do
<intelikey> you didn't pay for it either.
<Bizzeh> i didnt pay for linux, because it claims to be free software
<intelikey> :)
<Bizzeh> yet it says i must and am forbidden to do certain things
<bobby55> BSD license
<yaron__> anyone know of a way to force grub to search for other os
<intelikey> update-grub
<Bizzeh> bobby55: i do use bsd as one of my primary os's
<Bizzeh> but i cant use it at work, because linux is required to keep a perfect mirror of the server
<bobby55> ah ok.. i'm not the most tech savvy of people.  Did use PC-BSD, quite nice i thought
<intelikey> so windows can't do it and you have to use linux to get the job done .....
<draik> How do I make the drive size for VMware bigger?
<Bizzeh> intelikey: windows cant be linux... no
<draik> intelikey: Isn't that usually the idea? ;)
<Bizzeh> i need to use linux, because our production servers are linux...
<intelikey> Bizzeh :)    "if your gonna ship an os and claim its better, holier, and mightier than windows"  <<< that doesn't take much on some of those points.   namely the "mighter" for one.
<Bizzeh> and for me to make a 100% mirror, the mirrors have to run linux
<bobby55> to be fair to Bizzeh i think he was refering to his problems with the ATi card and not getting the max resolution...
<bobby55> i think so.. sorry for putting words in ur mouth in thats wrong
<Bizzeh> intelikey: its a proven fact, from many a place, NT is vastly faster and more powerfull, and in general, does things better, than linux... (as a kernel/arch)
<intelikey> bobby55 yes i know.
<bobby55> ah ok
<bobby55> quite tired at this end.. i should probably keep out of this, lol
<Bizzeh> im gonna end this now
<Bizzeh> by going to bed
<Bizzeh> since its nearly 2am
<Bizzeh> and i need to be up at 7
<intelikey> bobby55 actually both Bizzeh and intelikey should keep out of it. :)
<bobby55> lol
<draik> Where do I go to get VMware help? What is the channel?
<yaron__> intelikey update-grub ran, but it didn´t find my xp partition.  The kubuntu installer found it.  any ideas?
<intelikey> yaron__ ummm add by hand ?
<yaron__> think you could walk me through the process?
<intelikey> yaron__ kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst    there is an example.
<yaron__> thanks
<bsundsrud> anyone have experience with ksyanaptics? (touchpad)
<intelikey> yaron__ i don't have grub on this box so i can't tell you which line  but scroll down and there is an example for a windows partition.    it's pretty streight forward.   the lable and the  (hd0,0)  may need to be adjusted.
<yaron__> thats the problem, I don know how to find which hardddrive it is on
<intelikey> yaron__   less /proc/partitions
<yaron__> thanks
<intelikey> yaron__    also of interest     sudo fdisk -l
<Roey> yaron__:  you know there's an #israel here too
<intelikey> but do remember that you are looking at partitions not file systems    i.e. could be listed as a win95 partition and have a ntfs fs on it.
<crackhead_25_> hey guys, i need help getting my audio to work. i am trying to install the audigy drivers in alsa, but i'm kind of lost...
<intelikey> anyway what that guy ^ didn't seem to grasp was  FOSS == Free Open Source Software     open source means you can read edit copy share the code,  and free means it doesn't cost you anything.
<crackhead_25_> intelikey: can you helpme get my alsa drivers working?
<intelikey> crackhead_25_ i can point you at   #alsa   where if you'll be patient you'll get really good help.
<bobby55> intelikey: why i didnt get involved that much in that FOSS conversation
<intelikey> or show you the standard bot reply
<crackhead_25_> intelikey: is that alsa channel going to be as slow as the cups channel? i tried asking a question there days ago, and i still haven't heard back
<intelikey> !sound | crackhead_25_
<ubotu> crackhead_25_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crackhead_25_> intelikey: yeah my sound system is enabled. it was fine the other day. i did a feisty to gutsy upgrade. now it doesn't work.
<intelikey> crackhead_25_ some times it is.  but some times you ask and get an answer about this quick.
<intelikey> crackhead_25_ the trouble shooting page "might" help... ^
<yaron__> ok going to reboot, hopefully everything works, wish me luck
<crackhead_25_> intelikey: i think i went through all the troubleshooting, though
<intelikey> crackhead_25_ ok   join the alsa channel and read the topic
<intelikey> they have a script for you to run.
<crackhead_25_> intelikey: i'm trying that channel. we'll see. let you know.
<intelikey> k
<yulprand> hola
 * intelikey isn't really very good with sound.  i do usually manage to get my own working... but that doesn't mean much.
<intelikey> !es | yulprand hola
<ubotu> yulprand hola: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<yulprand> gracias mi pana
<yulprand> ;)
<hellop> FOSS at least once a day preferably after each meal.
<bobby55> LOL
<bobby55> hellop: i'll have to remember that one
<hellop> feel free to quote me!
<hellop> But since most IRC is logged, we're all famous.
<hellop> Which makes me regret my many drunken rantings.
<rewati> hey i am not gettin sound on my laptop i tried the link i was given to correct it i installed alsa but still i am not gettin sound smbody help me
<yaron__> intelikey: that worked out well for me thanks
<intelikey> yaron__ tov
<rewati> hey i am not gettin sound on my laptop i tried the link i was given to correct it i installed alsa but still i am not gettin sound smbody help me
<yaron__> ok I got work tomorrow morning.  Lets hope I don break anything else :)
<yaron__> bye all
<yaron__> exit
<intelikey> rewati if no one in here helps  /join #alsa
<Daisuke_Laptop> or pray that hardy's released on time, as it includes the new version by default
<bobby55> speaking of Hardy, whats the benefits of Pulse Audio  ??
<imaginenetx> anyone able to explain how to run an install script? I downloaded vmplayer, and extracted it...but now I don't know how to install the app
<intelikey> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<bobby55> Image: there should be a file in there something lime vmware-installer.pl    use sudo ./vmware-installer.pl
<intelikey> imaginenetx did you try    sh install_script_name
<bobby55> sorry ./ or sh  at the beginning as Intelikey said
<imaginenetx> rgr, i will try that
<intelikey> bobby55 yeah it probably does need sudo tho
<kiefer> Is there a good midi player for kubuntu?
<imaginenetx> i had no idea how to even run a script! lol
<bobby55> Imagine: and when installing it'll ask you many questions.. just press return to use the default settings
<intelikey> kiefer timidi ?
<intelikey> !midi
<bobby55> well i did anyway
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<kiefer> intelikey: cheers
<intelikey> imaginenetx default ubuntu does not have  ./ in the path   i.e. things that you are looking at are not seen as commands unless you happen to be looking in *bin/
<imaginenetx> thanks intelikey
<imaginenetx> so...how would I know if that just worked? it gave me some feedback, but some was "command not found" and such
<intelikey> imaginenetx the second thing to know is that file names are not used in linux to denote executability    i.e.   blah.exe  or  blah.sh  is no more thought of as executable than blah.txt is    it's the permissions bit that marks it executable or not.
<imaginenetx> ahhhh
<imaginenetx> should I have done a sudo sh ./vm***
<imaginenetx> ?
<intelikey> imaginenetx well.  normally "no error means no error"   so if you are seeing error messages then you probably have errors.
<imaginenetx> hahah
<imaginenetx> rgr, its got some errors on a few lines...I will read the vmware docs to see if they are relevant to what I am doing
<intelikey> imaginenetx path is only needed if it's not in the $PWD.   i.e.  sudo sh /exact/path/to/file     or sudo sh path/to/file  <(relitive path)     if you are in /exact/
<imaginenetx> $PWD = present working directory right?
<biovore> pwd
<intelikey> yeah
<biovore> Print Working Directory
<intelikey> biovore pwd is a command   $PWD is a shell variable
<biovore> $PWD=`pwd`
<biovore> :-P
<intelikey> usually
<intelikey> hmmm windows viste  wont boot.   it keeps saying i have to accept their license, which of course there is no way i'm going to...
<bobby55> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> um
<bobby55> lovely MS EULA..... "we own you and your content!"
<bobby55> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, that's pretty standard...  if you don't accept the license you don't use the software
<intelikey> it's pretty standard for me to drop a linux cd in and issue    cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda    too
 * intelikey is like "partitions? what partitions?"
<imaginenetx> damn...installing this virtual machine is a bit over my head =/
<imaginenetx> i found a good walk-thru, but i lack some of the basic skills to get it going real quick
<bobby55> whats the matter Imagine ?
<belladonna> i have two monitors and two graphics cards (nvidia) how do i setup xorg to recognize the second monitor/graphics card?
<helge_> In xp I get 70 fps when doing a stress test of Half-Life 2, In kubuntu Gutsy (same machine) I get 21 fps. Anything I can do to improve the situation?
<NickPresta> helge_, turn off Compiz, if it is running
<helge_> it is off
<rewati> hey i am not gettin sound on my laptop i tried the link i was given to correct it i installed alsa but still i am not gettin sound smbody help me
<intelikey> can't resize the partition because of the page file.  can't turn off the paging because of the license agreement    so the partition that the recovery disk made will simply have to go...
<Frederick> hi folks
<Frederick> can I have some support with setting up x and nvidia?
<hellop> intelikey   wait wait what?
<Frederick> ive installed nvidia glz nvidia kernel was not found :/
<hellop> intelikey, you can turn off page file in windows
<intelikey> hellop no.  not without accepting the license
<hellop> intelikey, if your set of recovery disks makes the partition, then it seems you don't "need" the partition
<intelikey> can't be done.
<Daisuke_Laptop> oiy, if you want to use it, accept the license.
<Daisuke_Laptop> if not, blow it away
<Daisuke_Laptop> and forget about the license
<hellop> huh??  your morals won't allow you to accept a license agreement?
<intelikey> hellop the recovery disk made the partition   because it installed windows
<hellop> Who even reads those?
<hellop> After purchase contracts are not even legal.
<NickPresta> hellop, people who care about freedom, the legality of their actions, etc. Why not?
<bobby55> i did once when i was bored.. read the MSN messenger EULA.. was quite worried with some of the detials
<intelikey> hellop actually no.  but morals is only secondary in that case, i wouldn't accept a M$ license for $.*
<hellop> intelikey, yes but don't let the choice of clicking accept/decline inconvience you.
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, if you don't like it, don't accept it - and then don't use the product that's covered by the EULA
<intelikey> hellop i'm not.  i deleted the partition table.
 * intelikey doesn't generally use partitions anyway.
<hellop> intelikey, well I'm confused as to why you needed recovery media just to delete the HD
<crusader_> hello everyone, can someone please help me with installing LTSP on edubuntu?
<intelikey> hellop "need"  ???
<hellop> intelikey "used"
<intelikey> did i say need at any time ?
<intelikey> yeah i used it.   thought i might put the other os back on the lappy in case someone else wanted to give the hardware to M$   not that i was ever going too
<crusader_> hello can someone please help me with LTSP installation?
<hellop> intelikey, I assumed you wanted to dual boot and were deciding if you needed to keep the "recovery" partition...  sorry if I butted in
<intelikey> hellop that was the idea.
<intelikey> but seeing that i can't set it up,  the idea is scraped.
<hellop> intelikey, oh well, then delete the recovery partition because it seems your disks can recreate can install Windows without it
<intelikey> you are behind.   i said way up there 6
<intelikey> i have already deleted the partition table.
<intelikey> i.e. all partitions.
<hellop> ut oh, am I drunken ranting again?    so...   Kubuntu looks kinda sad compared to Ubuntu.  What gives?
<intelikey> :)
<bobby55> well Ubuntu is the flagship version isn't it ? guess they put more effort in.. im running Kubuntu first thingi do is change reskin the whole thing, lol
<bobby55> sorry for bad spelling, rather tired here
<hellop> bobby55, well... for me, thank god for Kubuntu as the apps I need require KDE..
 * regeya mutters something about kde apps running outside of kde, but also thanks god for kubuntu
<bobby55> yes most app's i prefer are KDE ones, and i prefer the layout of the contral centre etc over Gnome
<bobby55> but personal preferencs
<regeya> anyone been around long enough to remember people on the forums threatening to 'leave ubuntu' if there was ever a kubuntu?
<bobby55> how long ago was that ? i've only been a linux/ubuntu user for a year
<hellop> regeya,   lol  I guess there's good and bad points to forking projects
<intelikey> regeya they could be doing that now and i wouldn't know.
<intelikey> but i have been around long enough
<intelikey> bobby55 ubuntu hached in 03
<bobby55> how long was it untill Kubuntu came along ?
<frank23> regeya: that was before my time and I think there has a been a kubuntu since hoary (5.04)
<intelikey> the next year
<Strangework> I accidentally changed some settings in knetworkmanager, I can no longer connect to the internet through that computer. How can I restore my configuration to a past setup?
<hellop> So, I'm working on a Video game mod to an existing mod.  The mod source is sent to every client, but the makers have obfuscated the code.  I'm trying to explain to them, they only add a small delay, and that their mod is actually open source.  Then I was flamed for trying a coup de etat.
<regeya> hehe intelikey
<hellop> I'm trying to convince this community of teenagers of the benefits of open source.  Especially on projects where you don't make money.  Like a game mod.
<regeya> you ought to dig around on the ubuntu forums, frank23.  much of it is quite entertaining.
 * intelikey comes here for laughs
<hellop> Strangework  ummm  like set your IP and add your route.
<Daisuke_Laptop> hellop: just saying here...  trying to convince teenagers that not making money is better than making money is futile at best :)
<mrunagi> i dont feel good =(
<hellop> Daisuke_Laptop, yes, but they're already not making money, so why obfuscate?
<Strangework> hellop: Well, I am not sure what to put in the separate fields, such as gateway and broadcast. What should I do?
<Strangework> mrunagi: What's the matter?
<mrunagi> im sick or [some variant like that
<regeya> hellop: are they afraid of cheating or something?  seems weird.
<regeya> mrunagi: I feel for you.
<Daisuke_Laptop> hellop: true
<regeya>                   
<mrunagi> awww thanks
 * regeya is sick also
<mrunagi> the worst part is that i felt ok last night
<mrunagi> sup nosrednaekim
<hellop> Strangework, ok  lemme see if I can remember.  No I can't.  U need to set IP with ifconfig, then do: shit   route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<regeya> I honestly wonder if the weird flu season here is part of a diabolical plot; these symptoms sound like a 'debilitate the enemy troops' sort of flu
<nosrednaekim> hey mrunagi
<intelikey> s/sick/[ill,desiesed,poisoned,infected]/g  @ mrunagi
<hellop> then add your DNS to /etc/resolv.conf   verison's DNS is good and open  so echo "nameserver 4.2.2.2" /etc/resolv.conf  I think
<mrunagi> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<regeya> no projectile vomiting or anything; just hurts to move.
<regeya> also, total lack of energy.  I've not slept this much since my daughter was born. :->
<intelikey> !botshack | mrunagi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botshack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<regeya> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<intelikey> !botsnack | mrunagi
<ubotu> mrunagi: please see above
<regeya> lol
<intelikey> beten by a typo
<intelikey> beaten
<frank23> lol
<intelikey> no wonder i couldn't get past the EULA
<intelikey> !opsnack | all around
<ubotu> all around: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<yao_ziyuan> does my Windows key really lose its use in Linux?
<crackhead_25> intelikey: i went through a whole bunch of stuff with alsa channel, and they didn't get sound to work.. help?
<yao_ziyuan> the key used to start the Start Menu
<intelikey> crackhead_25 if they can't.   no need in me looking at it.
<crackhead_25> intelikey: i think it has to do with feisty to gutsy upgrade i did, rather than the driver itself.. i think it has to do with the changes kubuntu made..
<intelikey> crackhead_25 go in #ubuntu and see if crimsun is there   he "might" be able to
<hellop> echo "nameserver 4.2.2.2" /etc/resolv.conf   does that even work?   maybe cat "nameserver 4.2.2.2" > /etc/resolv.conf
<nosrednaekim> yao_ziyuan» no... its simpl called the "meta"  or "super key" and is probably not assigned to anything
<hellop> Strangework, you fix it yet?
<Israphel> how can i install Jahshaka?
<intelikey> crackhead_25 i'll have a quick glance at it.     grep -q 0 /proc/asound/cards && cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp          <<< do you hear anything ?
<Israphel> !Jahshaka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jahshaka - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crackhead_25> intelikey: nope
<Strangewor2> hellop: SOrry, I didn't understand that. :\ Actually, what program generated the initial configuration file? Could I make it generate another one?
<hellop> Strangewor2, can I DCC you?  I will help...
<Strangewor2> hellop: DCC? Excuse me?
<hellop> Strangewor2, chat
<hellop> Strangewor2, what IRC client are you using?
<Strangewor2> hellop: h/o, I think I have to change my nick back to normal and verify it is me first.
<Strangewor2> Pidgin
<intelikey> crackhead_25   lshw -C multimedia     <<< show you anything ?
<Israphel> i want to install Jahshaka
<crackhead_25> yeah.. pastebin. one sec.
<hellop> I'm confused now.   If you want, I will chat with you out of this channel.  You must accept my DDC chat request.
<crackhead_25> http://pastebin.ca/925575
<Strangewor2> hellop: I did, though I cannot hear you speak
<hellop> uhh Strangewor2  type /join #hellop
<intelikey> crackhead_25 lsmod | grep snd    > pastebin
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@dell:~] pastebin `which pastebin`
<intelikey> pasting file /usr/local/bin/pastebin
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3177d07a
<intelikey> that script is so handy.......
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@dell:~] cat `which mem` | pastebin
<intelikey> reading standard input
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3dbfc7ef
<yuji> what should I use to view .diff files?
<intelikey> kdiff ?
<intelikey> !info kdiff
<ubotu> Package kdiff does not exist in gutsy
<yuji> thanks. i'll grab it.
<intelikey> ooops.
<intelikey> maybe not.
<hydrogen> vi ?
<intelikey> hydrogen :)
<intelikey> cat
<intelikey> but if i was going to sujest anything like that   id say "less"
<intelikey> cause less is more than more
<intelikey> less is a full featured text editor with the "edit" feature     lol
<Strangewor2> I accidentally messed up my wireless configuartion on my other laptop, I can no longer connect to the internet from it. How may I restore the configuration to a past one?
<intelikey> Strangewor2 iirc knetwork manager writes changes to /etc/network/interfaces   you might have a look there
<intelikey> not sure there is an easy way to just "revert"
<BanTam> if there is i havent found out about it yet
<BanTam> lol
<intelikey> ignorance of a thing is not proff of non-existance of said thing.
<nosrednaekim> intelikey» ah... that was said very well :)
<nosrednaekim> intelikey» what the! you are running as ROOT!
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: he always has :)
 * intelikey root ???     
<intelikey> im not root.  im init
<nosrednaekim> :43] [Whois] intelikey is n=root@dialup-4.226.45.43.Dial1.Dallas1.Level3.net (root)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: n= could be faked too :)
<Strangewor2> intelikey: It works! Thank you! :D
<intelikey> it is.
<intelikey> Strangewor2 welcome
<nosrednaekim> I was about to say, if its faked, then I would think he'd at least the depressing messages that "dialup" has
<nosrednaekim> *least drop
<intelikey> heh   that "could be faked too"  :)
<Frederick> Folks I keep having Xorg issues I cant boot it it reports (WW)NVIDIA: no matching Device section for instance (BUS ID PCI:2:0:0) found
<Frederick> when I try to boot it hangs on a black screen I dont even see the nvidia logo from the driver
<intelikey> Frederick WW is not an EE
<Frederick> intelikey: Im trying to provide as much info as I can
<Frederick> no one seems to ber able to help
<regeya> intelikey: your ident reminds me of why I used to get po'ed at the #debian (yes, on freenode) guys for their bot throwing such a tizzy over root@
<intelikey> !nv | Frederick reinstall the driver ?
<ubotu> Frederick reinstall the driver ?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frederick> I remmember having this issue on the first intal I dont remmember how
<regeya> also, toor was forbidden
<Frederick> intelikey: nvidia-glx is installed
<regeya> I know b/c I earned a lengthy kickban for changing my ident to toor
<regeya> then berating the op for being a jerk about it
<regeya> :->
<intelikey> regeya heh.  yeah debian will let you join but you can't talk   and they msg spam you with bot info about root
<Frederick> intelikey: im on a single screen cause alt+number doesnt give me new windows
<Frederick> it is an issue from the installer I think
<intelikey> Frederick ok.   i'll pass then.
<regeya> intelikey at one time they had a bot named something like CrowBot and it'd start in with 'CAW! CAW!  regeya is irc'ing as ROOT!!!!!'
<regeya> very immature.  not totally misguided, though.
<intelikey> regeya you brow beet the ops in debian too ???
<regeya> heh
<regeya> haven't in ages
<intelikey> i didn't like the atmosphere but i did like the SOP for people with ident=root in chatjunkies.org:linux   someone generally asked if you knew that irc clients have exploits and that irc'ing as root could get you owned    and that was about the end of it...  if you wanted to play with fire, that was your business.    that's more the way it should be   imo.
<hydrogen> ..
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> People really really overexagerate the danger of ircing as root
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Frederick> Folks I need help setting up X server with a nvidia 8800 and a lg lcd monitor
<regeya> debian folks are as likely to assume that you're also using the root account for your day-to-day ops, and give you a lecture about that as well
 * regeya did that for a while in the early days; hey, I ame from dos, where everything is 'as root'
<nosrednaekim> later guys....
<intelikey> well whether they do or dont exagerate, the point is it doesn't cost them anything if you run sshd and passwordless root login      what i mean is "you aint my freeking guardian, so shut up!"    ya know...
<Frederick> I cant boot Xorg it reports (WW)NVIDIA: no matching Device section for instance (BUS ID PCI:2:0:0) found
<intelikey> like i quit letting anyone tell me what to do with my compute .... day one!   hour one!   minute one!      and i'm not about to start listening to some irc "know it all"  (like me)  who doesn't have half a clue anyway.
<Yuji> what key did i press on accident to turn my window transparent?
<intelikey> !affects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about affects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !effects
<Yuji> maybe that was compiz. i'll ask there.
<ubotu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<hellop> intelikey, well back in the windows 2000 days you could just type in someone's IP in your browser, and et full access because they have Administrator acct with no password.
<intelikey> hellop yeah.   not unlike win9x where all accounts were admin.  and you didnt even need an account
<hellop> I'm drunk!
<intelikey> that's not new   :)
<tuxwulf> ooooowkay ... next problem: How to input CJK? SCIM seems to have some problems on 7.10
<Aloha> is there a way to add auto-join channels in konversation by right clicking and not by going to server settings?
<intelikey> what causes this issue   "Permission denied (publickey,password). "  ???  and don't say the password, cause that's not the problem.
<surgy> how do i add a new user to my samba server?
<intelikey> smb[tab][tab]   help any ?
<Aloha> the password
<surgy> ahh i got it i think but thnx anyways
 * intelikey ignores that....
<intelikey> umm if iptables is not installed then i don't have any firewall rules   correct ?
<intelikey> it wouldn't be a firewall anyway.  (dummy)
<intelikey> i am clueless why i get that error message.
<intelikey> if you don't specify anything to listen to    does sshd listen to everything ?
<jumpkick> I wish Ktorrent were stable like it once was
<jumpkick> intelikey: it listens to whatever is in the /etc/sshd configs
<jumpkick> it probably won't start with no port
<jumpkick> or it will look it up in /etc/services
<surgy> this is gay
<intelikey> which by default is nothing
<surgy> im trying to share one folder and its subdirectories using samba, so that my windows vista laptop can access it
<jumpkick> yay emerald just crashed again
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<surgy> it shows up in windows vista and asks for a password and user name but nothing works, not even my root pw and user
<noodles12> surgy: did u set a user for samba?
<surgy> i right click the file and allow all users.......
<mixed> I think I just found a bug, I have to press "alt-tab" to view my appz after I minimize them, or is it a "feature"????
<jumpkick> I wonder if it's possible to downgrade to KDE 3.4
<jumpkick> back to when the bits where stable
<noodles12> mixed: what do u mean? you can't click on them to open? (alt+tab) to scroll thru your apps is normal on windows and linux
<mixed> noodles12, after I minimize an app the only way I can get to it is by pressing "alt-tab", I don't see it anywhere else
<mrdigital> can someone help me move to kubuntu from windows?
<intelikey> normal on windows and linux <<< not normal on blackbox twm or xfce    err may be on xfce   but anyway  it's DE specific
<mixed> mrdigital, how many hard drives do you have?
<noodles12> mixed: do u have a taskbar?
<mrdigital> 3
<mixed> noodles12, yes, but nothing shows up  there once I minimize the app
<mrdigital> 2 Sata 1 pata
<mixed> mrdigital, if you have an extra hard drive then I suggest you format the extra hard drive using GPARTED LIVE CD and then download kubuntu and install it on the second hard drive, it'll configure itself to do the dual boot on its own
<mrdigital> mixed i understand that part
<mrdigital> already dual booted
<mrdigital> how can i find linux version/alternative to the windows apps im using
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d22020b58  <<< why can't i do this ?
<mixed> mrdigital, do you have kubuntu installed already? if  you do and there is a specific app you have in mind, ask away
<intelikey> mrdigital google.com/linux    is one place   irc.freenode.net   is another... there are lots of places.
<Aloha> mrdigital: what app is it?
<noodles12> mrdigital: yea if u google. there are lists that show linux/qindows equivz. i can't my bookmark for it
<Aloha> i googled your mom
<mrdigital> http://www.linuxalt.com/
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to get artwork onto a 6th generation ipod?
<Aloha> yurimxpxman: tape
<ForgeAus> if Trolltech goes commercial what does that mean for QT and KDE?
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> it's already commercial
<hydrogen> so it would mean
<hydrogen> things don't change
<pnukeid> my vga riva tnt 64, after installing my kubuntu can display max until 1024x786, but now  max res only 800x600, anybody know the problem with this ?
<Frederick> folks how do I add an user to the video group?
<maduser> from the system settings or terminal?
<Frederick> maduser: kubuntu complains my user has no acces to load x
<Frederick> I need to be sure he can do it
<Frederick> from terminal
<Frederick> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/imanewbie/.serverauth.20644
<vikku_>  iam thinkg to take back up of kubuntu desktop, so i can resize/partition my disk
<vikku_> what are the files i shud bak up for desktop
<pnukeid> heloo
<Dhraakellian> I'm trying to set up my computer so that I can ssh in on port 8022
<Dhraakellian> ntryon@tinuviel ~ $ ssh -p 8022 alatar
<Dhraakellian> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<Dhraakellian> does Kubuntu have some sort of firewall running by default?
<Dhraakellian> I do have the Port 8022 in my sshd_config
<Daisuke_Ido> do you have it set in your router?
<Dhraakellian> 8022 is forwarded to Alatar, yes
<Dhraakellian> Tinuviel is on the same LAN though
<Dhraakellian> (22 is forwarded to my dad's box, which is why I'm trying to get this working)
<pnukeid> my vga riva tnt 64, after installing my kubuntu can display max until 1024x786, but now  max res only 800x600, anybody know the problem with this ?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dhraakellian: is it not accepting the connection because you aren't specifying a username?
<Dhraakellian> -p 22 works
<Daisuke_Ido> odd
<Dhraakellian> ntryon@alatar fails too
<Aloha> pnukeid: did you enable restricted drivers?
<Daisuke_Ido> but to answer the original question, no, there are no default rules set ing iptables
<Dhraakellian> ntryon@tinuviel ~ $ ssh -p 8888 alatar
<Dhraakellian> ssh: connect to host alatar port 8888: Connection refused
<Dhraakellian> -p <wrong port> gives a different error message
<Dhraakellian> a friend on another network said that it looked like a firewall issue
<K`zan> Openoffice just quit running anything, is this just me here or is it the result of the update I did earlier?!?  TIA
<K`zan> even trying to spawn it from command line any of the parts just sits there and does nothing.
<K`zan> Lemme try rebooting again and see what happens.
<mikesa81> Who here has voted on ubuntu brainstorm for more support for kubuntu?! http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/478/
<hydrogen> don't spam.
<K`zan> Removed and purged OO and reinstalled and it still will not come up - does *nothing* :-(.  I be screwed :-(
<K`zan> In theory running:
<K`zan> vw        6270  0.0  0.0   1752   524 ?        S    21:30   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice -session=10df9a7463000120452038000000061880025 -nologo
<K`zan> but no signs of it on any desktop...
<K`zan> Sigh, I hope that old laptop in the closet still has m$ office on it (ugh), fortunately the files I need are available, assuming m$hit will be able to read them.
<crackhead_25> can anyone help me get my sound to work again???
<newGuy> when I do something like:   docommand ~user2/datafiles/9.dat                         what does the docommand program actually get passed, that string or the full path?
<hydrogen> the full path
<hydrogen> bash expands it
<newGuy> hmm, wierd....
<newGuy> I wrote my own MIPS assembler...
<newGuy> and it works fine if the source file is in the directory with it
<hydrogen> easy way to tell.. echo ~user2/roar
<newGuy> but if I pass in something from elsewhere it dies.
<newGuy> segfaults, actually.
<Dhraakellian> okay, so 8888 works when I put that in my sshd_config
<Dhraakellian> so why wouldn't 8022?
 * Dhraakellian just gives in and changes the port forwarding settings on the router to use a different port
<band4life> hi, I am using amarok in gnome, and I was wonderin if I can use my media buttons on my laptop.
<Dhraakellian> if amarok's global shortcuts work, I'd guess yes
<band4life> global shortcuts?
<Dhraakellian> if amarok's global shortcuts work, and your media buttons work, I'd guess yes
<Dhraakellian> Settings > Configure Global Shortcuts...
<Dhraakellian> in amarok
<band4life> okey dokey brb
<band4life> ok nm.  I just realized that amarok crashed like 4 hours ago and I still havent rebooted.  It wont reopen for some reason.  but Ill check it out thanks
<mrunagi_> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<band4life> what is a good virus detection, and deletion software?
<Dhraakellian> band4life: on linux, clamAV
<Dhraakellian> haven't done much with it, so I can't give more than a name
<band4life> dhraakellian  thanks
<Dhraakellian> I know there's a KDE frontend
<Dhraakellian> dunno about gtk/gnome frontends
 * Dhraakellian shrugs and wanders off
<ubuntu> hi all what's the default chkdsk cli?
<crackhead_25> how do i stop a running module???
<Antkin> Hello
<ubuntu> crackhead modprobe start a module..
<klobster> crackhead_25 are their seriously 24 other crackheads on IRC?
<ubuntu> crackhead_25: but that's for the kernel.  you can simply set a module to not run at startup.
<Antkin> Does anyone need help with dual, triple or quad booting?
<crackhead_25> Antkin: how do i stop a module that is running and reload it?
<Antkin> crackhead_25 can you please give me more details?
<crackhead_25> i just recompiled ca0106 and reinstalled it. i was having a problem, i thought, with my sound .. since i upgraded from feisty to gutsy.. now i want to stop ca0106 which is running, and i want to reload the newly compiled ones
<crackhead_25> antkin: you see?
<crackhead_25> Antkin: more details above there. sorry
<crackhead_25> Antkin: and how do i make sure the new modules are always loaded, instead of any of the old ones?
<Antkin> crackhead_25 have you posted this problem on Kubuntu software forums?
<crackhead_25> um, it's not a software problem. i want to know how to remove a module that is currently busy/running..
<Antkin> crackhead_25 Have you posted this question on Kubuntu hardware forum?
<crackhead_25> Antkin: no, i havent
<crackhead_25> Antkin: and i'm not going to. i'm sure someone knows how to do it -- it's probably not that difficult a thing to do
<xt828> is there a way to generate a list of files in a given directory?
<Antkin> crackhead_25 Kubuntu Hardware support forum is very well manned and you get a quick reply to your post
<nixternal> xt828: from the command line:   ls /directory/you/want/a/list/of/ > directory_list.txt
<Antkin> crackhead_25 the forum is the first place to ask a question, here on IRC is the second place to ask
<xt828> nixternal: is there a switch to stop it including subdirectory names?
<Antkin> xt828 can you please give more details?
<xt828> well, i'm trying to list the files in a directory, but when i do that i also get mixed in the names of the subdirectories in that directory
<Antkin> xt828 have you posted this question in Kubuntu software forum?
<xt828> no
<Antkin> xt828 that is the first place to start, IRC is the second place
<Lynoure> Antkin: I don't think there is any rule that says that :)
<prince_jammys> xt828:  find /dir/path -maxdepth 1 -type f -print   (only files, no dirs)
<xt828> that's exactly what i was after, thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> xt828: no problem
<Antkin> Lynnoure rule maybe not these are simple steps for newbies
<prince_jammys> well, it would definitely thin out the channels, that's for sure
<Lynoure> Antkin: If they are so simple, easy enough to answer them here instead of making them run between places, I think.
<Lynoure> But sure, if no one answers here, forums are a good other place to try, but they start with what they start, here or there, no sense telling them they should have started at the other location.
<Antkin> Lynoure it is a matter of choice, IRC support is faster
<Lynoure> Indeed.
<prince_jammys> well ideally people would start searching for themselves and come here later, but we know that aint really how it works with many
<Lynoure> prince_jammys: heh, I usually do that, so the questions I ask here are pretty tough and nearly never get an answer. :)
<crackhead_25> hi guys, can anyone help me get my printer to work again, since i recently upgraded from feisty to gutsy??????
<prince_jammys> that's the catch :)
<Lynoure> crackhead_25: We'll see. Could you tell us what the printer is and what happens when you try to print?
<ubuntu> how do I start KDE from a console, please?
<ubuntu> anyone?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: patience, typing it, now backtracked to tell you to be patient
<prince_jammys> ubuntu my *guess* is sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<JoshOvki> or just type    kdm    should do it
<Lynoure> Yes, that's also what I was typing.
<JoshOvki> * sudo kdm
<Antkin> ubuntu KDE should start from a boot up why do you want to use a console?
<ubuntu> arr ok.  I'm stuck.  I installed XP sp3 on another HD and it decided to change my linux drive, my /home mount
<ubuntu> like bloody vista messes with usb drives.
<ubuntu> so whe I get to login my home drive isn't mounting for some reason and I have to goto console to mount it
<ubuntu> but I couldn't work out how to get back to the login screen
<ubuntu> the graphical one
<prince_jammys> did the above work?
<ubuntu> haven't tried yet princeJ and using live boott o talk.  need to restart
<Antkin> ubuntu please do not swear on this forum
<ubuntu> as in bloody.. I didn't knwo that was swearing
<conan> Hi
<Antkin> ubuntu I think Vista is rubbish people are better off with Windows XP
<ubuntu> so if there a key squence to get back to KDE login screen once you start console or Alt F1
<prince_jammys> ubuntu normally one of the above should get you to the graphical login
<JoshOvki> ubuntu: i dont guess you mean  blood  gushing out of a body
<ubuntu> hehe vista and xp are swear words
<ubuntu> heheeh
<noodles12> ubuntu:lol that's it =P
<ubuntu> brb soon.  thanks for help friends
<Antkin> conan Welcome doyou have a question or problem today?
<conan> is there anyone who is experienced before with SPE?
<prince_jammys> ubuntu:  if you are able to get to console and for some reason the GUI login doesn't start, you should be able to get it with either "sudo kdm" or "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<Antkin> ubuntu it is a mild form of swearing if used in the wrong context
<surgy> i cant seam to get samba working right
<noodles12> Antkin: so u mean bloody is similar to the way ppl use friggin, freaking, etc, stupid?
<conan> (:
<JoshOvki> surgy: you and the rest of the world.  Whats it doing / not doing?
<surgy> my shared folder shows up on my windows vista laptop but when i try to open the folder it prompts for my username and password. i enter both, but it rejects me?
<noodles12> surgy: did u ever add the users?
<surgy> nope
<surgy> well i rightclicked the file and set permissions to allow anyone
<Antkin> ubuntu I would rarther insult Vista because I do not have it, I dual boot with Windows XP so I do not insult it I just give Microsoft a hard time when it crashes
<noodles12> surgy: u gotta add the users in samba.
<surgy> how?
<noodles12> surgy: let me find hte link
<surgy> i cant just add them to a list with a simple command?
<surgy> i mean this should be a very simple process
<crazyj> Anyone know y the adept manager would keep crashing?
<noodles12> surgy: i think it is a simple command. i'ts like smbpasswd somethig. let me find it
<surgy> crazyj: becuase adept vacumes
<noodles12> surgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<surgy> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<surgy> Failed to change password for surgy
<JoshOvki> surgy: nicley put about adept
<surgy> JoshOvki: thank you
<noodles12> surgy: i'ts been awhile but check under user accounts and computer accounts
<prince_jammys> crazyj: what's going on - are you getting a message about the database being locked?
<surgy> crazyj: use apt-get instead
<crazyj> I'm completly new to linux...
<surgy> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<surgy> !apt-get | crazyj
<ubotu> crazyj: please see above
<JoshOvki> right time to head to work. catch ya all later and good luck with your problems
<noodles12> crazyj: pretty much type " sudo apt-get install " and then whatever program u want. to search. do "apt-cache search" and then the program
<prince_jammys> crazyj: if you want a GUI installer, try also "synaptic", which tends to cause less trouble than adept
<crazyj> I was doing the new updates for kubuntu 60% through it crashed, I had to copy boot files from live disk to get comp to start back up now adept crashes everytime I open it other stuff is crashing left and right
<prince_jammys> crazyj oh that's trouble
<noodles12> crazyj: r u from canada?
<crazyj> no America
<prince_jammys> crazyj: was it the language package update?
<crazyj> no
<crazyj> libqt3 errors popped up at 60%
<surgy> noodles12: any luck?
<prince_jammys> crazyj: what else is crashing?
<noodles12> surgy: u didn't get any of my msgs up there?
<crazyj> one min, looking
<Darkrift2> anyone know how to get a normal cascading app menu in kde4?
<comp8> how to install hp deskjet 1300 printer because its not supported by kubutu
<Darkrift2> i dont like this all in one little menu format
<noodles12> Darkrift2: u mean try and get it abck to the way kde3's menu was?
<comp8> you dont like what
<crazyj> want the whole debug msg?
<prince_jammys> crazyj: might as well paste it up for everyone .., someone might have a clue what to do
<prince_jammys> !paste | crazyj
<ubotu> crazyj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<crazyj> [KCrash handler]
<crazyj> #6  0xffffe410 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
<crazyj> #7  0xb6650875 in raise () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<crazyj> #8  0xb6652201 in abort () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<crazyj> #9  0xb685c6e0 in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler ()
<noodles12> crazyj: !pastebin
<prince_jammys> heh, i suspected
<prince_jammys> should have mentioned earlier
<Darkrift2> yes noodles12
<surgy> noodles12: no man i dont see any more info
<crazyj> lol
<Darkrift2> like windows xp was
<prince_jammys> crazyj: i meant in the pastebin
<Darkrift2> and 95/98/2k
<prince_jammys> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<crazyj> sry
<Darkrift2> anything cascading
<noodles12> Darkrift2: i dunno about kde4 but on pclinuxos u could right clikc on the kmenu and change from kicker back to regular kde (kde3's menu)
<surgy> noodles12: other than you talking to crazyj and telling me you whould find the link
<comp8> cant find drives for hp deskejet D1300 Printer
<Darkrift2> i c
<crazyj> ty and sorry all
<noodles12> surgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<noodles12> surgy: i'ts been awhile but check under user accounts and computer accounts
<crazyj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58221/
<crazyj> there it is
<prince_jammys> crazyj: and when do you get this error?
<surgy> noodles it fails everytime i try to add my user
<surgy> surgy@derek:~$ sudo smbpasswd -a -m lappy
<surgy> Failed to modify password entry for user lappy$
<surgy> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<prince_jammys> crazyj: can you run adept from a terminal? try opening Konsole and typing:  kdesudo adept
<crazyj> When trying to start adept
<crazyj> adept: command not found
<surgy> diesnt work
<surgy> this is queer
<prince_jammys> crazyj: sorry::  kdesudo adept_manager
<crazyj> same thing happens then this pops up
<crazyj> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<crazyj> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<prince_jammys> !aptfix | crazyj
<ubotu> crazyj: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<prince_jammys> crazyj: try the above command
<prince_jammys> surgy: check this out:: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583549
<Antkin> conan Welcome Do you have a question or prolem today?
<Lynoure> surgy: not sure, but your flags seem wrong.
<surgy> flags?
<prince_jammys> surgy: -d -a (for example)
<Lynoure> surgy: try without -m
<prince_jammys> surgy: the bottom of the link above may help
<Lynoure> surgy: if it is the user's samba password you want to change, that is.
 * ubuntu hello
<prince_jammys> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<noodles12> I've compiled a new kernel,however i don't know how to make an initrd for it in grub
<surgy> awsome
<prince_jammys> surgy: did it work?
<surgy> Lynoure:  prince_jammys noodles12 thanks a million everyone
<surgy> prince_jammys:  yep worked like a charm
<prince_jammys> surgy: thank google (i have no clue about samba) :)
<surgy> it seams i was missing the part of adding myself as a user to linux
<prince_jammys> surgy: i googled your error message :)
<surgy> prince_jammys: lol thanks :)
<surgy> death note time :)
<noodles12> surgy: enjoy =)
<Lynoure> surgy: :)
<prince_jammys> crazyj: so how's the adept business looking?
<crazyj> i'm in thnx a ton!
<prince_jammys> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Antkin> ubotu Welcome do you have a question or problem today?
<prince_jammys> ubotu is a robot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a robot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noodles12> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> ubotu: anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Antkin> Antkin yes found that out, what a waste of time
<comp8> am trying to install my printer to my shared comps but it cant.. why?
<Antkin> comp8 what printer is it?
<Antkin> comp8 you have raised a question on IRC but you do not seem able to reply at the moment. Do you have a problem?
<abortd> is there a better program out there than kaffiene?
<membrive> vlc in my opinion
<abortd> vlc runs in linux?
<membrive> in all OS
<membrive> you have it in ubuntu repositories
<membrive> vlc - multimedia player and streamer
<abortd> wmv work in it?
<membrive> yes for me
<abortd> nice
<membrive> mb you need install some codecs (you have in repos too)
<abortd> i prolly already did i think
<membrive> ok, nice then :D
<membrive> well, time to school
<membrive> bye!
<abortd> cya
<abortd> thanks
<membrive> np
<comp3> please i need to install linux>kubuntu>printer drivers. what should i do?
<jussi01> comp3: which printer?
<abortd> what codecs do i need for wmv spport? when i play one its all pixelated
<jussi01> !wmv | abortd
<ubotu> abortd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Antkin> comp3 Have you posted your question on Kubuntu hardware forums?
<comp3> yes ut no answer yet
<comp3> hp d1300 deskjet
<Antkin> comp3 Lets see if I help you today?
<comp3> yes pls am waiting
<Antkin> comp3 I have a HP 3180 All in One running fine on my network of five computers
<comp3> so how did u connect them
<Antkin> comp3 installed them by turning the printer on and doing a reboot, Kubuntu found the printer and installed the software and drivers
<comp3> <antkin> have tried that but nothing seems to be working. i have my server sharing xp n kubuntu thus it has connected to the printer but he other 8 comps without xp cant.. assist.
<Antkin> comp3 I dual boot Windows XP and Kubuntu my printer was detected in both OS's without a problem
<comp3> <antkin> have tried that n nothing has worked.
<ubuntu> hi all.  what file holds the list of usernames that can or cann't login at kde front end
<Antkin> ubuntu Welcome Do you have a question or problem today?
<Lynoure> ubuntu: it's the same files that hold linux passwords in general: /etc/passwd for the user info, /etc/shadow for the passwords
<Antkin> comp3 Is it a windows only problem? Or do you have a Kubuntu problem as well?
<ubuntu> Antkin: do you know which files holds the flags to say if a user can log in at the start screen?
<Antkin> ubuntu Have you posted your question on Ubuntu forums?
<ubuntu> Lynoure: but I can't see any fields that denote root can't login  compared to my own account
<Lynoure> ubuntu: by default the root does not have a password and cannot log in anywhere
<Antkin> ubuntu Have you posted your question on Kubuntu forums?
<Lynoure> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ubuntu> Antkin: I've got a real problems that hidners me using the web properly.  using ive cd to scrape though and repair my system.
<comp3> my comps are shared but cant seem to print from any
<Antkin> ubuntu Are your browsers working OK?
<ubuntu> in live yes but I can't boot into my normal account
<ubuntu> I have already made sure passw is ok and what not.  KDE is either stuffed or something else.  I thought it was caused by XP SP3 adjusting the drive.
<comp3> help help i have a printer problem.. please somebody
<Antkin> ubuntu can you shut down and boot the live CD into KDE ok?
<ubuntu> Antkin: yep I'm in the live cd now and mounted my drives with wrtie mode.
<ubuntu> Antkin: I was thinking of login in with root, so as to work from there, but the home directory for other accounts seems broken
<Antkin> comp3 I am helping with your printer problem Please answer my last question so that I can complete computer diagagnostics flow chart for your problem
<ubuntu> noting my /home is mounted on a separate partition.  noting I mount that partition and the files are still there but the login still wont work.  o mouse movement either
<comp3> onlu kibuntu with the printer problem
<andrew__> fuck
<andrew__> how do i get wireless internet working?
<andrew__> MAKE MY WIRELESS WORK
<andrew__> fukker
<andrew__> grrr
<Antkin> andrew do not use swear words on this forum
<andrew__> -.-
<andrew__> how do i get my wireless to work?
<comp8> <antkin> kubuntu wit problem only
<andrew__> screw this shiz im going back to windows
<Lynoure> andrew__: start with telling 1) what wireless it is and 2) how does it behave now?
<Antkin> andrew I can help you today if you stop swearing
<andrew__> umm
<andrew__> its on a laptop
<andrew__> and it does nothing
<andrew__> i dont know how to get it to work
<andrew__> i want to know how to search for networks
<Lynoure> andrew__: most wirelesses are, but the exact model/chipset would be needed.  lspci  usually shows you what it is
<Antkin> comp8 Welcome Do you have a question or problem today?
<andrew__> iight
<andrew__> i gtg
<andrew__> cyas
<comp8> yes with my printer
<Antkin> andrew I dual boot with Windows and Kubuntu
<Lynoure> Antkin: he left.
<comp8> kubuntu> cant seem to connect my printer.
<Antkin> comp8 is it a windows problem or a Kubuntu problem
<comp8> kubuntu problem. how can i connect my pritner
<ere4si> !cups | comp8
<ubotu> comp8: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Antkin> Lynoure thanks did not like his swearing
<Lynoure> Antkin: me neither.
<Antkin> comp8 I shut down Kubutu then switched on my printer then rebooted in to Kubuntu, Kubuntu detected the printer and loaded the software and drivers
<Antkin> Lynouree yesterday I only saw people swear once, but he swore twice
<LukeL> !TVIN > LukeL
<LukeL> Is there anyway I can request for a package to be updated, QDVD has been version 1.0 for months now and it's still beta in repos
<Lynoure> LukeL: you can file a request for it on Launchpad.
<LukeL> Thanks Lynoure
<comp8> <ubotu> i have tried to command form the sites u gave me but cant seem to go through.
<Lynoure> comp8: ubotu is a bot, not a human being...
<comp8> sorry i meant <ere4si> the commands for the printer are not working
<comp8> have tried<sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart> but cant go thro'
<ere4si> comp8, in those links is a hardware list - never print myself - is yours listed as supported? - what was it again pls
<comp8> i not yet.
<comp8> stil there <ere4si>
<ere4si> .
<WEBBSTA>  When i try to access my second hdd it says hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 what should i do to access my hdd
<ere4si> comp8, still here - any luck yet - your printer model pls and me and google might be able to help :)
<comp8> not yet nothing seems to work. pls help
<comp8> <ere4si>hp D1360 deskjet
<ere4si> comp8 sure - but what printer is it please :)
<ere4si> k
<_Angelus_> guys is there a way to find a file without a name?
<_Angelus_> lol
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: Depends on what you know of it
<_Angelus_> i have recovered my lost data from a reiserfs partition
<comp8> normally appears as D1300 Deskjet
<_Angelus_> but the names of the files are just numbers
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: size, date last edited, stuff like that can be used for searching. And strigi can find you things by content I think (don't use strigi myself)
<_Angelus_> Lynoure: i just want my bookmarks
<_Angelus_> i know the file name is stored as bookmarks.html on firefox
<_Angelus_> but the thing is  , everything is scrambled
<_Angelus_> probably the file name is just numbers
<ere4si> comp8, this on the forums - http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432955 - says to use the 1300 driver for your 1360 printer
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: but the directory names are still intact?
<_Angelus_> nope Lynoure
<comp8> <ere4si> let me try to see what i can get.
<_Angelus_> files and folders are stored in /home/lost+found
<_Angelus_> but the the files and folders there are scrambled names
<_Angelus_> but , if you go into one of the folders, the file names are good "some of em"
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: grep -r somepartofsitenameyouknowisthere /home/yourusername/.mozilla
<_Angelus_> Lynoure: this is a fresh format., so i dont have .mozilla
<_Angelus_> recovered data is in /home/lost+found
<ere4si> comp8, this post -http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361236&page=18 - #179 says that printer works out of the box using the hp lib
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: use that path then
<_Angelus_> ok
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: Let me know if it does not help and you want to find some other approach
<_Angelus_> Lynoure: if my pc doesnt crash i will..
<_Angelus_> cause its slowing down like a turtle O_o
<_Angelus_> its swaping like a mutha fu***
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: never seen one of those swap...
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<grul> !ntfs
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<Lynoure> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<ibou> hi
<ibou> how to read music on a cd ?
<Lynoure> ibou: If you put a cd in, Kubuntu should prompt you for what you want to do with it, including play and rip. Is this not happening?
<ibou> Lynoure: no... my cd might be corrupted. I'll try another
<olie> i just downloaded kubuntu grub splash in adept but cant see where its put it
<olie> i just downloaded kubuntu grub splash in adept but cant see where its put it
<LukeL> maybe in the /boot folder, not sure im just guessing
<Lynoure> olie: stuff that you install with adept usually installs itself. But  dpkg -L packagename  can show you what files it brought
<Lynoure> oh, he left.
<LukeL> :(
<ere4si> olie, try in .... patcience is a vertue
<stefan_> Hello all :)
<stefan_> I have the problem to get t
<stefan_> my wlan running.Tha card:
<stefan_> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<stefan_> I see it with lspci
<stefan_> but the driver is not loaded
<stefan_> I looked to restricted
<stefan_> -manager-kde
<stefan_> Its telling me the card is unused, but checkbox is on
<stefan_> can someone help?
<stefan_> okay I do a reboot and will ask later again
<Oakbox> hi all, does anyone know how to change the qt4 colours
<ere4si> stefan_, this is from arch but gives clues - http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=331641
<_Angelus_> thanks Lynoure
<francismacomber> ubotu anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: You are welcome. Next step, regular backups? :)
<_Angelus_> i dont need backups cause i have /home on a seperate partition
 * Lynoure 's jaw drops
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: that's so not true.
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: unless you mean that you have /home on two separate partitions, one of them not in your computer
<_Angelus_> but i tried to install MAc OS X on my pc, i moved my things on my moms windows xp, and when i got them back , i made a mv instead of cp,. then  i made a nother format, and everything was lost
<_Angelus_> reiserfsck --rebuild-tree -S restored all my girl's files, but mine where put in lost+found with ugly names
<_Angelus_> Lynoure: how can i find a file called old_flash something in /home/lost+found in the directories with scrambled names?
<vincent_> hey lads
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: if it is no longer called that, and that's all you know of it, I cannot help you. But if you know it's size, you can use  find   if some of the contents, grep works well
<_Angelus_> Lynoure: but if its still called like that
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: Or you can just restore from the other /home you said you have as a backup.
<_Angelus_> how can i find it in /home/lost+found
<Oakbox> hi all, does anyone know how to change the QT4 style colours?
<LukeL> try google with "recovering files reiser lost+found"
<Lynoure> _Angelus_:  find /home/lost+found -name 'old_flash*'
<_Angelus_> ah ok thanks
<stefan_> I want to load a module but it should be there:
<stefan_> modprobe ipw3945
<stefan_> FATAL: Module ipw3945 not found.
<stefan_> 2008-03-03 11:40:03: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<stefan_> can someone help?
<vincent_> is this wireless on a laptop?
<stefan_> yes, it is
<_Angelus_> Lynoure: but will that look in subdirectories?
<ere4si> stefan_, this - http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=331641 - says you don't do that - read further down
<vincent_> i have the same problem^^
<vincent_> thanhs ere4si
<prince_jammys> _Angelus_: yes
<ere4si> k
<_Angelus_> heh
<_Angelus_> ok
<vincent_> where is rc.conf?
<ere4si> stefan_, vincent_ oops - you may not have the latest kernel - sorry
<vincent_> :o
<vincent_> i have
<vincent_> kubuntu gutsy though?
<vincent_> anyone know where rc.conf is?
<stefan_> no, I have the latest kernel
<stefan_> modprobe iwl3945
<stefan_> FATAL: Module iwl3945 not found.
<stefan_> where I can get this module?
<stefan_> I thoughtthis wlan card is now accesible with the latest kernel
<stefan_> can someone hel?
<stefan_> help?
<Lynoure> stefan_: no module iwlwifi  either?
<ere4si> stefan_, vincent_ try this - http://samuel.benoit.online.fr/en/kubuntu-linux-acer-aspire-9814-wkmi-9800-series - scroll down to h/ware and read about the wireless card
<vincent_> cheers ere4si
<ere4si> good luck :)
<stefan_> okay, I will try it
<apparle> hi
<apparle>  :)
<Antkin> aperle Hi
<Antkin> apparle Are you happy today like your smilely
<Antkin> Can anyone please help me?
<jussi01> Antkin: ask!
<apparle> Antkin: I am feeling marvellous. I will sure do my best to help you
<apparle>  :)
<Antkin> Thanks jussi01 I have Kubuntu on a Dell Optiplex computer which duall boots Windows and Linux
<LukeL> Theres your problem, get rid of windows :D
<apparle> what
<apparle> LukeL: whom are you talking to
<Antkin> I have been using Linux since 1999  spent 3 years with Mandriva and in October 2007 switched to Gutsy gibbon 7.10
<apparle> Antkin: Congrats you have switched to Gutsy. And what is the roblem
<apparle> Antkin: *problem*
<Antkin> I have posted over 40 times on the kubuntu forums and generally helped out with a Dual booting guide
<stefan_> hmm, the hint was is not
<stefan_> I comment out all in interfaces and did a reboot
<stefan_> the driver is not loaded
<Antkin> I posted the dual booting guide to Ubuntu forums and Kubutu forums over two weeks ago
<apparle> Antkin: are ther any other forums for kubuntu other than ubuntu ubuntuforums.org
<Antkin> I was banned as a spammer on Ubuntu forums
<prince_jammys> don't forget the accomplishment of getting yourself banned from ubuntu
<prince_jammys> ah there it is
<stefan_> how can get the ipw3945 running
<stefan_> cn someipw3945onipw3945eipw3945help?
<Antkin> prince_jimmy oh no not you again?
<stefan_> sorry howcan I get the ipw3945 riunning
<stefan_> its telling me module not found
<prince_jammys> me again? i've been here the whole time
<apparle> Antkin: you have told everything other than stating your problem
<prince_jammys> don't worry, there's not as many ops here so it'll take longer for you to be banned
<Antkin> I have just been banned on the Ubuntu support chanel
<_Angelus_> maybe he doesnt have a problem, hes opening his hearth with us
<_Angelus_> lol
<apparle> prince_jammys: Don't get angry  :D :D :D :D :D But have you made any progress with MEncoder GUI
<Antkin> Is it OK for a computer engineer with CompTIA A+ to give advice on this forum?
<prince_jammys> apparle: not at all :)
<prince_jammys> answer at your own peril
<stefan_> the modul is not found: lsmod | grep ipw3945
<stefan_> nothing!
<Antkin> prince_jammys How do I get my ban on Ubuntu Support IRC lifted?
<Lynoure> stefan_: that means it is not loaded.  sudo modprope ipw3945  did not work either?
<apparle> prince_jammys: Is our reply for getting angry or for progress with GUI or both
<prince_jammys> Antkin: read and reread and reread the reasons why you were banned
<ere4si> stefan_, that link says to reboot
<apparle> prince_jammys: Is your reply for getting angry or for progress with GUI or both
<prince_jammys> apparle: i'm not angry
<prince_jammys> apparle: i was honestly answering that i haven't worked on that gui
<stefan_> yes, I did a boot
<jussi01> Antkin: join #ubuntu-ops and discus the ban there
<stefan_> the problem is that the module is not found:
<stefan_> modprobe ipw3945
<stefan_> FATAL: Module ipw3945 not found.
<stefan_>  what is wrong?
<Antkin> jussi01 Yes I have asked I am sorry if it look long winded
<_Angelus_> guys, how is it posible that root user gets a permision denied to delete some files?
<Lynoure> stefan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy  might help, but not able to concentrate on this now.
<apparle> _Angelus_: I seem to get that problem some times
<stefan_> okay , I will try that
<Antkin> LukeL I only have Linux on three computers all are dual booters, two other Dell's are Ubuntu only boxes
<Lynoure> _Angelus_: Read-only filesystem can cause that, at least
<_Angelus_> i have some files in my trash that cant be deleted :@
<Antkin> apparle I have stated my problem I am sorry if it is a bit long winded
<_Angelus_> and they're getting me sick
<Antkin> apperarle yes there is a Kubuntu forum
<apparle> Antkin: You want to lift the ban??
<Antkin> apperal Yes
<ere4si> apparle, he was banned twice in three days
<denis> hello
<jussi01> Antkin: apparle this IRC channel is really not the place to discus this.
<Antkin> ere4si so your here too
<ere4si> :)
<denis> I have a problem with my sources.list, how can I get the rights to delete a source?
<Antkin> I have posted on Ubuntu general forums this morning
<jussi01> denis: use kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<denis> aah, I tried it without kate
<jussi01> denis: :)
<Antkin> ere4si do you expect to clobber me here as well?
<ere4si> Antkin, pls leave me alone
<jussi01> denis: you can also edit sources graphically by going to system -> adept - adept menu - manage repositories
<jussi01> Antkin: This is your last warning. Take this discussion elsewhere please.
<denis> yes, I know, thanks but that didn't work because adept seems not to like git-sources??
<jussi01> denis: adept is a front end to apt, and apt doesntlike git sources. :(
<denis> I wanted to install 3d support fpr Intel graphics drivers
<Antkin> jussi01 Last warning? what is it with you guys?
<denis> hmm, so how do I get 3d support for example for Google Earth?
<jussi01> Antkin: This is a support channel for Kubuntu. All Im asking is that you keep to topic
<jussi01> denis: IIRC 3d should work out of the box on intel, which gfx card do you have?
<Antkin> jussi01 Ok am I pemitted to greet new visitors
<apparle> Everyone who is interested in Antkin's discussion please goto kubuntu-offtopic. Don't flood this channel.
<prince_jammys> Antkin: this channel and #ubuntu are about asking support questions, and answering support questions. since you weren't doing either of those, you were banned.  the channel is not about greeting everyone who comes in, or about referring people to the forums.
<denis> should be a 945
<jussi01> !guidelines > Antkin
<denis> I tried earth 3d and it showed me nothing
<apparle> Can ayone tell me what Antkin did to get himself banned
<apparle> surely on the offtopic
<jussi01> apparle: please go to #ubuntu-ops to discus it
<Antkin> prince_jammys so I don't great people any more that is so easy to fix
<prince_jammys> apparle: stick around and you'll find out :)
<apparle> sorry
<prince_jammys> Antkin: ok good
<prince_jammys> Antkin: it's like this: someone asks a question.  you either can provide something useful or you can't. if you can't you just watch. if you can, then you answer
<Antkin> prince_jammys what else do I have to do to stay inline?
<prince_jammys> that's it really
<jussi01> Antkin: Please read the guidelines I sent to you.
<jussi01> Ok, can we please now move back to Kubuntu support. Thanks!
<denis> very strange
<prince_jammys> apparle: he was banned for randomly greeting people and asking if he could help them, then not helping them and telling everyone to go post their question in the forums
<denis> google earth is running but earth3d isn't ...
<Antkin> jussi01 Were are these guidelines? Email or on the IRC?
<jussi01> Antkin: pm from ubotu
<denis> thanks for your help
<denis> bye
<jussi01> denis: that is strange. to check if you have 3d on your card, install and run glxgears from terminal
<denis> hmm
<denis> glygears? where do I get them?
<denis> x
<jussi01> gah, he left
<prince_jammys> glxgears is installed by default, right?
<jussi01> prince_jammys: I dont think so, its in mesa-utils
<prince_jammys> ah
<Antkin> jussi01 Yes I agree to the code of conduct. No I don't want to flood the channel even if I knew how to do that
<jussi01> Antkin: great. If you have further IRC questions on how to act here, you are welcome to come to #ubuntu-ops to discuss them.
<apparle> p.u.c contains a category of gutsy-updates. whats that
<Antkin> prince_jammys please set the record straight with apperle. You are missinformed
<Antkin> These are my set questions that I have been using all morning
<Antkin> Have you posted your question on Ubuntu forums?
<Antkin> Have you posted your question on kubuntu forums?
<Antkin> Please post there first then come back to IRC
<Antkin> I do not mean to offed you, but please stop swearing on this channel
<Antkin> Are you upset have I offened you in any way?
<Antkin> Do you have any problems with any of those? They are realy easy to change in Kate
<jussi01> Antkin: you just flooded the channel.
<Tm_T> Antkin: also, he does NOT need to ask first in forums, son
<Antkin> jussi01 Sorry so more that two lines is a flood?
<prince_jammys> in what way do any of those questions amount to anything resembling "support"?
<denis> hello, it's me again, I just had some massive graphic errors
<prince_jammys> i have to go now, enjoy
<denis> when I zoomed in Google earth
<princess> Hello
<jussi01> denis: did you check if you have 3d enabled?
<princess> Someone here know use gobby?
<denis> how do I do that? ;-)
<Antkin> prince_jammys they are open questions which enable the visitor to explain the problem
<jussi01> denis: install mesa-utils then run glxgears from the terminal
<Antkin> princess Hello
<apparle> please tell me http://packages.ubuntu.com/ what is gutsy-updates
<denis> it ś working
<Antkin> princess This is the support channel  Do you have a question or problem today?
<denis> but why don't google earth and earth3d don't run?
<denis> ..not run
<Antkin> prince_jammys Do you understand that? You have not replied yet
<Erzgalo> my kubuntu crashes every time I try to run google earth
<denis> ah
<denis> Erzgalo mine too
<Erzgalo> any ideas?
<apparle> Is there anyother forum for kubuntu other than ubuntuforums.org
<denis> what graphics card do you have?
<jussi01> Erzgalo: denis did you install from googles binaries?
<denis> Erzgalo yes
<denis> newest version 4.2xxx
<Erzgalo> nvidia geforce 256 if i remember correctly
<denis> I have Intel GMA 945
<Erzgalo> yes i did. and i tried installing from medibuntu tuu
<Antkin> apparle try http://www.kubuntuforums.net/index.php
<denis> so seems not to depend on the graphics card
<_Angelus_> is Antkin a bot?
<Erzgalo> i tried to browse some discussion boards but didn't find anything specific
<apparle> Antkin: "they are open questions which enable the visitor to explain the problem." I think people will explain their problem in whichever way they want to. Don't pester them
<Antkin> No I'm human
<_Angelus_> or cyborg?
<_Angelus_> (CYBERNETIC ORGANISM)
<apparle> Antkin: also > whenever they want to
<denis> oh, I will have a look at google's support
<Tm_T> Antkin: please, sit down and stop pushing
<Antkin> Tm_T pushing what do you mean?
<_Angelus_> now i know why he was banned.,,
<ere4si> pls
<Antkin> Angelus can I explain any more?
<Lynoure> Antkin, _Angelus_, join #kubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat about that, please. It would be nice to get business back to the usual support here.
<denis> anyone else with ed problems???
<_Angelus_> chat bout what Lynoure? im not talking :o
<Tm_T> !anyone | denis
<ubotu> denis: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<denis> 3D
<denis> aha
<denis> is google earth working on your PCś?
<Tm_T> denis: it is
<jussi01> denis: you may want to try installing the medibuntu version, Ive had success with that
<denis> ok, I will try that
<no0tic> denis, you could experience problems if you are running compiz
<denis> I don't know that
<denis> what is ist?
<jussi01> !medbuntu | denis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medbuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !medibuntu | denis
<ubotu> denis: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<denis> thanks
<denis> do I have to uninstall my current google earth version before taking the medibuntu version?
<denis> and if I have to, how?
<apparle> I can't run kmix
<jussi01> denis: I imagine the site you downloaded from has uninstall instructions
<apparle> I can't run kmix http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58238/
<ActionParsnip> lo each
<apparle> ActionParsnip: what
<ActionParsnip> just saying hi
<jussi01> Hmmm, my alt-tab is switching desktops not programs. anyone know how to fix it?
<apparle> Anyone here uses OSS drivers
<apparle> ??
<Jucato> jussi01: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<ere4si> apparle, your pase says that kmix is looking for alsa
<ere4si> *paste
<apparle> that's the roblem
<jussi01> Jucato: heh, going blind... guess I scrolled down too fast...
<apparle> *problem
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, googling now
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: sorted already, thanks
<apparle> I want to ask whether I can just remove the ALSA system
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, ok cool, what was it?
<ere4si> apparle, is there a reason you can't use alsa?
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: see jucatos comment
<apparle> ere4si: Yes,a big reason. It says I don't have a mixer
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, cool :D
<denis> jussi01 good idea ;-)
<apparle> Anyone here who can help me sort out Kmix
<ActionParsnip> apparle, can we have a pastebin of the error/s please
<apparle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58238/
<ActionParsnip> apparle, you tried sudo kmix ?
<ere4si> apparle, found this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575521
<ere4si> apparle, it's for using oss and kmix
<Sbucat> no0tic: puppa xD ci sei
<ActionParsnip> apparle, this may help http://4front-tech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=5596
<no0tic> !it | Sbucat
<ActionParsnip> apparle, Create folder and symlink to libasound.so.2.0.0
<ActionParsnip> /usr/lib/mplayer/lib/libasound.so.2 -> /usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0
<ubotu> Sbucat: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<s> пппп
<denis> for google earth there are no uninstall instructions, you just have to delete it :-)
<apparle> ere4si: the link you have provided seems to be the one which I want but, I am unable to understand it. Could you please explain
<s> вси
<s>  привет всем
<denis> I just discovered that I have GMA 965, not 945??? and on the Intel site they say that 3d is supported by default unto 945, I don't get it anymore
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I don't have any problem with Mplayer,it works fine.
<ActionParsnip> apparle, but i think the symlinks the guys talk about may help
<ere4si> apparle, it says you  install build-essential to compile - d/load the new oss from their site - then install -
<ActionParsnip> denis, http://groups.google.com/group/earth-linux/browse_thread/thread/87e6cb2ef18ee50d
<Oliver_Schn> Hallo i have a big problem just after installing 7.10 when started the update it don't finish than there is a problem with adept manager. can someone help me ? Thanks
<ere4si> apparle, go to control center and select sound - oss
<no0tic> !ru | s
<ubotu> s: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<denis> thanks
<apparle> ere4si: done
<apparle> next
<ere4si> apparle, do the same in amorak
<denis> thanks, but I just deleted everything as mentioned in an other post
<denis> now I m going to take the medibuntun version, let's see if it works
<ere4si> apparle, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0 kmix is a konsole command I think
<apparle> ere4si: TEll me about kmix
<ere4si> apparle, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0 kmix is the command to load the lib for kmix to use oss
<ere4si> apparle, in konsole type -   ossxmix
<apparle> I will tell you tomorrow whether it solves my problem as I am outside right now
<ere4si> k good luck :) apparle
<Antkin> apparle We were both asked to go to off topic, I can not see you on that IRC
<Antkin> Does anyone what help with Dual, Tripple or Quad booting today?
<Lynoure> Antkin: they'll ask if they do.
<Alp`> hello
<Alp`> is kde 4 stable now?
<Alp`> i heard alot about bugs and problems
<jussi01> Alp`: probably better to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<Antkin> Alp Hello
<Antkin> Alp This is the support channel  Do you have a question or problem today?
<Alp`> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<Alp`> Antkin: i wanted to try out a stable kde4 version
<ActionParsnip> Alp`, its ok but i dont really use my system for anything fantastic
<Alp`> ActionParsnip: ok
<Alp`> i wanted to try out compiz and stuff like that
 * jussi01 pokes Alp` over to #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<apparle> Alp`: I don't think you will find a stable version so fast, you must allow some time to go for developers to solve all the bugs
<ActionParsnip> Alp`, not tried it myself, I gave up on compiz cos Id rather just get on than have a pretty desktop
<Antkin> Alp I use KDE 3.5 I don't think KDE 4.0 is stable yet on the forums there are posts from people that are having probles I would personally leave it for awhile
<el-gokulo> Alp`, its some kind of "stable" but many features from kde 3.5.9. are not done
<Alp`> thanks everybody :) i'll wait some weeks/months...
<el-gokulo> you can simle try it out. since you can have both installed. 3.5.9 and 4.0.1
<Blackthorn_> Hello all
<Alp`> didnt knew that
<Alp`> i use gnome normally
<Jucato> KDE 4.1 is due April (iirc) so you can wait for that
<Antkin> Blackthorn Hello
<el-gokulo> kde 4.0.1. is more a tchenology preview :)
<Blackthorn_> Do you know anythink about the compatibility between KDE4 and new ATI videocards?
<Antkin> Blackthorn This is the support channel  Do you have a question or problem today?
<jussi01> Blackthorn_: Please use #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE4 support :)
<el-gokulo> sry. nopes. using a old nividia. its too slow for compiz
<jussi01> Antkin: there is no need for that. please dont.
<Blackthorn_> No. Now I use Ubuntu with my notebook and there is nothnig problems exist. The problems are with my Desktop PC
<Tm_T> Antkin: stop
<Tm_T> hydrogen <3
<ActionParsnip> Blackthorn_, install it and give it a go, if you dont like it, uninstall t
<Blackthorn_> Right ;)
<frank23> el-gokulo: how old nvidia card? I thought compiz didn't need that much
<Blackthorn_> Can I ask about problem with layotut switchig in KUBUNTU Gutsy ?
<jussi01> Blackthorn_: ask away :)
<ActionParsnip> Blackthorn_, ask away
<Blackthorn_> I successfuly add my country layout
<Blackthorn_> But switching of layout dosn't work for me
<hydrogen> moin tm_t
<Blackthorn_> I Choose Alt+Shit for switching
<Blackthorn_> How I can solve this?
<Jucato> Blackthorn_: that's now how to switch keyboard layouts (you can't use Alt+Shift)
<Jucato> I think the default keyboard shortcut is Ctrl+Alt+K (consult System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts)
<Jucato> be careful though, once you press Ctrl+Alt+K and switch to a different layout
<Jucato> "K" might not be "K" anymore...
<Blackthorn_> There is submenu called "Xkb pitons" and I try to configure there
<Blackthorn_> options exuse me
<Blackthorn_> Group Shift/Lock behavior
<el-gokulo> frank23, geforce ti4200 64mb
<Jucato> Blackthorn_: no not that.
<Jucato> Blackthorn_: <Jucato> I think the default keyboard shortcut is Ctrl+Alt+K (consult System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts)
<apparle> have a look at kubuntu-offtopic, a really nice chat is going on
<Blackthorn_> Ctrl+Alt+K shift to my Bulgarian layout but when use this combination again don't go back to US layolt
<Jucato> [20:49] <Jucato> be careful though, once you press Ctrl+Alt+K and switch to a different layout "K" might not be "K" anymore...
<Jucato> Blackthorn_: ^^^
<Blackthorn_> AA - yes :)
<Blackthorn_> I will try to adjust 3-th simbol like a special simbol...
<apparle> Blackthorn_: After you are in your bulgarian layout press "Ctrl+Alt+K" in bulgarian
<Blackthorn_> apparle - I fixed my problem with layouts :) Thank you very much and have a nice day!
<Blackthorn_> Bye all
<rumi> hi all, I installed compiz and suddenly all windows are set to "always on top" even though there isn't really a mark next to that option in every window, is there a way to change window behaviour back to normal?
<Jucato> #compiz-fusion please
<rumi> thanks
<famaduzz> hola
<sl4mm3r> hey .. i'm wondering if its possible to hard code macros like REISUB
<sl4mm3r> i'd like to control amarok while in a fullscreen application
<Jucato> don't the default Win+<Key> global keyboard shortcuts work?
<Jucato> (and what macros?)
<sl4mm3r> for the most part they do
<sl4mm3r> but not while i'm in nex
<sl4mm3r> but reisub works.. so i'm wondering if there is a different level i can set them at ..
<sl4mm3r> mainly nex/previous track
<sl4mm3r> stop/start maybe
 * Jucato doesn't know what "nex" is and what "reisub" is
<Pici> rseiub is kernel level.
<sl4mm3r> would it be possible to make an amarok control module? haha
<Pici> Jucato: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSEIUB
<khjkhj> hi
<sl4mm3r> i guess it would be..  the difficulty level might be another thing ..
<khjkhj> i am a new user for linux
<Jucato> sl4mm3r: you can try changing the global keyboard shortcuts. although I'm not sure why Play and Stop works but not Next/Previous. maybe the app you are using is eating up Win+Z and Win+B
<sl4mm3r> Jucato: sorry, no commands work except the kernel level ones.. os hotkeys won't work while this program is in focus
<Antkin> khjkhj This is the support channel  Do you have a question or problem today?
<Jucato> Antkin: he's gone
<Antkin> Thanks for that
<Jucato> sl4mm3r: but you can set your own keyboard shortcuts  or call commands from that app? because if you can, you can use dcop to control amarok
<olie> i installed kubuntu grub splash with adept but cant see where its put it
<sl4mm3r> Jucato:  hrmm i might actually be able to
<sl4mm3r> Jucato: that is a great idea
<sl4mm3r> Jucato:  i've only seen dcop used this month once... but i know i can pass commands as if from a terminal
<Jucato> launch kdcop, then you can browse graphically for the commands you will need. usually it goes "dcop appname object function"
<sl4mm3r> Jucato: omg thats beautiful
<sl4mm3r> hahahaha
<Jucato> "dcop amarok player playPause" for the Play/Pause command
<sl4mm3r> yah i'm looking through dcop browser right now.... thanks alot !
<sl4mm3r> i'm gonna see if this will work .. cheers
<articpenguin3800> is kde4 gonna be defualt in Ibex?
<Jucato> that still depends on what will be discussed in the Ubuntu Developer Summit in May and on the status of KDE 4 around that time
<sl4mm3r> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<sl4mm3r> hm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jucato> yo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Jucato ..how ya been LTNS
<Jucato> heh yeah. I'm doing ok. back to safeguarding channels :P
 * Jucato was busy w/ personal stuff the past week
<Jucato> weeks*
<BluesKaj> we must have vigilance :)
<BluesKaj> had no inyernet this morning ...freezing rain all across ontario..coated all the sat dishes etc , lines down
<BluesKaj> internet rather
<Jucato> ouch... everything ok there?
<BluesKaj> now it is , yeah
<Jucato> ah good...
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<Jucato> LoLLo: please stop spamming that link in channels
<BluesKaj> trying to become famous ?
<Jucato> or get kicked :)
<Jucato> wb Antkin
<BluesKaj> that eye candy/effects is flashy , but has no redeeming value for computing :P
<Jucato> different strokes for different folks :)
<BluesKaj> wobbly pages ...so what :)
<Antkin> Jucato thanks for the greating
<Antkin> Hello
<BluesKaj> !hi Antkin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi antkin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Antkin> BluesKaj thanks for the greating
<BluesKaj> greetings to you as well , Antkin
<Antkin> Can anyone help me with a Kubuntu install?
<DFlame> I'm a novice but I might be able to help. What's shaking?
<BluesKaj> what's the prob, Antkin
<Jucato> !hi | BluesKaj (you forgot the pipe)
<ubotu> BluesKaj (you forgot the pipe): Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Antkin> I've installed Kubuntu on a dual boot without any problems, but if I try to install it on my other Dell's the CD does not complete the install
<Antkin> I've had to install Ubuntu 7.10 as a workaround
<pag> Antkin, you can install minimal cli system and apt-get kubuntu-dekstop
<Antkin> On four Ubuntu computers I have installed KDE instead of Knome. What is cli/
<pag> Antkin, command line interface... but if you already have ubuntu installed, the just install kubuntu-dekstop and afterward remove all gnome packages
<appelza> Its Gnome not Knome, and cli speaks to using the terminal/console
<BluesKaj> is there a way to just remove gnome desktop ?
<Antkin> Yes there that many K's in KDE I put a K infront of anything now. LOL
<pag> BluesKaj, an easy one? no, there's not. !purekde  for the 'hard' solution ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah ,
<appelza> she wanted the hard solution
<appelza> oh.
<appelza> wait.
<BluesKaj> i did that waaay back with dapper
<Antkin> If I remove Gnome would it stuff over programs?
<pag> Antkin, sorry. English isn't my native.. 'stuff over'?
<Antkin> >	If I remove Gnome would it stuff other programs?
<BluesKaj> when ppl discover ubuntu , they think kubuntu and ubuntu are just different levels of the same OS , not different desktops and totally diff in appearance
<BluesKaj> overwrite Antkin ?
<pag> BluesKaj, that's exactly the reason I'd prefer the 'Ubuntu KDE spin' (or something similiar) name scheme
<Antkin> If I remove Gnome would it overwright other programs?
<Jucato> you're removing. why would it overwrite anything?
<BluesKaj> ppl still think in windows mode , home , media edition, pro etc ...
<pag> Antkin, if you manage to remove just gnome, then only Gnome's own programs will be removed, but if you use command provided with !purekde factoid, it will remove pretty much everything that isn't part of kubuntu-dekstop
<Antkin> I once tried to remove Gnome and messed up my system badly. I had to reinstall Linux just to recover from the mess
<Jucato> you might have removed something not-GNOME and very important
<Antkin> More thank likely
<Antkin> More than likely
<Antkin> ok can I leave that and go to my next question?
<Alkis> hello all, I can't link kdevelop's "kate plugin" in kubuntu...has anyone tried it?
<Antkin> How do you lifta ban on IRC?
<jpatrick> Antkin: /unban ban
<Jucato> depends on the IRC client I think
<BluesKaj> Antkin, are you asking on someone else's behalf ?
<jussi01> Antkin: you go to #ubuntu-ops and ask the operator who banned you for it to be lifted (for ubuntu channels)
<BluesKaj> depends of the room and the server for sure
<BluesKaj> depends on
<Antkin> No  I got banned from Ubuntu support this morning
<Antkin> I don't know the operator
<jussi01> Antkin: so follow my instructions
<jussi01> Antkin: go to #ubuntu-ops and ask again.
<jpatrick> Antkin: #ubuntu-ops is for you :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: use irssi
<Jucato> jpatrick: no thanks :)
<Antkin> I've been to ubuntu-ops but do not know the operater so no one was able to help
<articpenguin3800> is celeron 420 better than p4?
<BluesKaj> they have a lott guys over there with "attitude" ..just there to show off their linux chops and deliberately taunt noobs...dunno why they don't get banned . I recall getting told "read the f...ing man pages" , folloowed by insults
<Jucato> BluesKaj: then you call the attention of ops :)
<Alkis> BluesKaj: what are you talking about? This is standard help in linux :-)
<Jucato> ops don't monitor channels 24/7 :)
<jpatrick> Antkin: of course we'll know, it's recorded in the bantracker
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: aww, and I'm one of them ;)
<BluesKaj> naw , that was 2 yrs ago after I installed dapper, Jucato .
<Jucato> lol
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<jpatrick> j/k
<Alkis> is kdevelop's 'kate plugin' template broken? Anyone? :-)
<BluesKaj> was almost a total new to linux except for a couple of trys with suse and fedora
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj» if that didn't tun you off, you were pretty determined :)
<Alkis> lol
<BluesKaj> well nosrednaekim , I'm old and used to young jerks , so it was just par for the course as far as I was concerned ...din't like gnome much anyway , kde saved my linux life so to speak :)
<Alkis> BluesKaj: old like? 20? :-)
<Jucato> right... *and* we're slowly digressing :)
<BluesKaj> altho a lot od ppl like gnoem and it's ease of use
<BluesKaj> err gnome
<nosrednaekim> oh.. that was #ubuntu?
<azzco> od? =p
<Jucato> Alkis: you'll probably have to wait for someone who has kdevelop installed in gutsy (or try asking for someone in #kdevelop using Kubuntu)
<BluesKaj> od=of
<Alkis> Jucato: I am trying there too
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: of course it was #ubuntu. we're friendlier here
<Dioniso> my installation aborted at 82 % with search mirror this is a bug ?
<Jucato> but now we're going offtopic :)
<Jucato> Dioniso: is the computer connected to the internet?
 * emilsedgh is happy to see Jucato here again
<BluesKaj> yes nosrednaekim #ubuntu, didn't mean to mislead
<Jucato> hi emilsedgh!
<Dioniso> Jucato: no
<emilsedgh> Jucato: you werent hanging in #kubuntu for a while, how are you?
<nosrednaekim> Dioniso» unplug your network cable.
<nosrednaekim> and try again
<Dioniso> ok
<Dioniso> thx guys
<Jucato> Dioniso: how long has it been stuck at 82%? it's probably searching for mirrors, but can't find one since it's not connected
<Jucato> emilsedgh: yeah. I sort of took a break from any user support channel for a while
<emilsedgh> Jucato: how is life/new school/c++ stuff going?
<Jucato> still waiting for confirmation. otherwise everything's ok
<Jucato> wb jpatrick
<jpatrick> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> confirmation won't arrive until april or may. so in the meantime, learning Qt :P
 * emilsedgh was going to ask Jucato that he is learning Qt or no ;)
<jpatrick> Jucato: confirmation for?
<Jucato> jpatrick: if I got accepted in college :)
<NickPresta-lapto> Jucato: just make sure you keep writing blog posts while you're in school :)
<Jucato> NickPresta-lapto: sure. but you're missing a 'p' :P
<Jucato> emilsedgh: I already read half my Qt book, but decided to backtrack and make notes. so today I started chapter 1 again heheh
<jpatrick> NickPresta-lapto: there you are
<NickPresta-lapto> Jucato: yes, I know. This silly web interface lacks certain features, like long(er) nicks and changing nicks without disconnecting/reconnecting. heh
<Jucato> anyway, I'm going offtopic myself
<jpatrick> !ot > Jucato
<Jucato> jpatrick: too late, I'm already there :P
<Jucato> but you just wanted to do that didn't you? :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: good, so i hope to see your new plans on kde soon, probably you'll be a plasma/amarok/... developer soon ;) (if you ask me, go on kopete's irc support!)
<Jucato> Plasma definitely. Amarok not so much :P
<emilsedgh> amarok has enough devs ;)
<emilsedgh> </end_of_offtopic> :P
<Jucato> heh
<jpatrick> emilsedgh: I too want to be a kde dev..
 * emilsedgh too
<emilsedgh> but i already have too many php stuff to do, i tried cpp and qt once, but lack of time...
<sivaji>  i am trying to compile linux kernel i got this error http://pastebin.com/f553c09a6
<BluesKaj> My ISP sucks this morning ...had a sec lag for the last 30mins ...must be the freezing rain.
<Alkis> sivaji: try sudo apt-get install libcdk5-dev
<NickPresta-lapto> gah. Sorry guys. This stupid interface...
 * genii sips a coffee and makes sure he's not still a ghost
 * ccvp - hello fellow internet addicts - are we all looking forward to another long & glorious week of irc/internet addiction? :)
<Jucato> genii: can you pass me a cup?
<ccvp> is there a way to have /whois info be shown in current window / tab its typed in, instead of server status tab? i nxchat
<Jucato> that was quick :)
<LjL> Jucato: known troll, spammed the same thing in other channels.
<Jucato> oh :)
<BluesKaj> heh, i was going to answer his question
<BluesKaj> <-- was an old xchat user
 * Jucato doesn't use xchat so can't answer :)
<BluesKaj> no more tho
 * nosrednaekim though nxchat was an actual client... should be more suspicious of internet mis-spellings :)
<BluesKaj> I see the so called free version is no longer free
<BluesKaj> xchat2
<BluesKaj> on windows
<ijai> hi
<ijai> im new to kubuntu just got my cd today
<jpatrick> !hi | ijai
<ubotu> ijai: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ijai> tryin using the cd live cd
<ijai> thanks guys!
<ijai> i never know that its thats easy 2 use kubuntu
<ijai> just plug in my broadband and voila it detected straight up
<Jucato> one of the lucky ones :)
<ijai> i ve been doing some reading in the net about kubuntu ...
<ijai> up 2 this point ... i like it very much
<asennus> hallo?
<ijai> hi
<asennus> i found this program yesterday :D
<Stilo> !de
<ijai> like it so far??
<Stilo> \jad
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ijai> any1 from malaysia?
<jhutchins_wk> asennus: Which program would that be?
<LoLLo> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gs8sYe4uqM
<Stilo> One Question: whats the name of the alt+f2-"tool"..
<Stilo> i want to kill it^^
<BluesKaj> Run Command
<BluesKaj> it's in the kmenu
<BluesKaj> why kill it , it's just used to open files or launch apps
<Stilo> yes but it does not react
<Stilo> i want to restart it.. i need the name..
<jhutchins_wk> It's part of the desktop/kicker/menu system, not a seperate app.
<Stilo> hm what can i do.. kill kicker?
<jhutchins_wk> dcop kicker kicker restart
<BluesKaj> doesn't react in what manner...you must have used it to open a file or an app ...close the file or the app
<jhutchins_wk> I think.
<Jucato> pressing Esc doesn't close it?
<Stilo> no.. i opend it to start knetworkmanager.. the window appears.. but i can not type in the command.. And i cant close the window
<BluesKaj> crashed
<Stilo> i have killed kicker.. but the window is still there
<Jucato> press Ctrl+Alt+Esc and your mouse will turn to a skull. click on the window. but be very careful what you click on
<Jucato> press Esc to return the mouse to normal w/o clicking on anything
<Stilo> Jucato: when i press ctrl+alt+esc nothing happens
<omid> join ubuntu-ir
<omid> #join ubuntu-ir
<Jucato> Stilo: you can move windows around normally?
<omid> any one can help me how I can switch to another room ?
<Stilo> yes
<Jucato> omid: type /join #ubuntu-ir
<Jucato> Stilo: hm... are you using Compiz?
<omid> thanks
<Stilo> yes
<Jucato> aha.. that might be the cause
<Stilo> restart compiz?
<Jucato> most probably
<Stilo> how can i do that savely? "compiz restart"
<Stilo> ^^ maybe a reboot would have been the best solution
<Jucato> er no
<Jucato> but ask in #compiz-fusion how to do that
<Stilo> hm i restarted compiz.. but the window is still there..
<Stilo> i will restart the session.. thanks for the help
<Naga> a
<Naga> how to connect internet in ubuntu?
<Naga> any idea?
<BluesKaj> Naga, what do you mean ...you are connected
<BluesKaj> oops
<Antkin> Hello
<Naga> ss
<Naga> how to connect internet dial up in ubuntu?
<Naga> how to connect internet dial up in ubuntu?
<Naga> how to connect internet dial up in ubuntu?
<Naga> how to connect internet dial up in ubuntu?
<Naga> how to connect internet dial up in ubuntu?
<Naga> how to connect internet dial up in ubuntu?
<Naga> how to connect internet dial up in ubuntu?
 * Jucato sighs...
<Daisuke_Ido> wow
<Daisuke_Ido> that's just...  wow.
<BluesKaj> yeah, he should heed his own advice :)
<BluesKaj> prolly had such a lag that he din't see his text come up in the chat
<selckin> thats client side
<BluesKaj> bombay isn't known for it;s reliable phone service let alone internet
 * genii makes a note not to invest in Bombay Telecom
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, he was here once and impatient, no reason to think it wasn't impatience making him flood :)
<BluesKaj> frustration
<BluesKaj> well, gotta go move some slush ...bbiab
<tzanger> good morning... can some kind soul please point me in the direction of the standard 'info' pages for development?  I have the man pages but some of them say to refer to the info pages
<Vermux> !hhs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hhs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Vermux> which gui interface comes with kubuntu that allow connections to remote computers?
<Daviey> Vermux: Krfb
<mathieu_> bless you
<Vermux> which one is better, putty or krfb?
<Daviey> Vermux: putty is a ssh client
<Vermux> its not like krfb?
<Daviey> Vermux: You want to share your kubuntu desktop?  So other machines can see it?
<Vermux> no, I want to connect to a remote computer
<Daviey> and the remote computer is allow what connections?
<Vermux> yes, I guess
<Vermux> yes
<Vermux> Daviey: ^
<Daviey> Vermux: erm, you didn't answer my question.
<Daviey> You want to access a remote computer, right?
<Vermux> Daviey: I installed openssh -server. what is the next step? installing putty?
<Vermux> Daviey: remote computer allows connection
<Daviey> Vermux: you are sat at a kubuntu pc, trying to access another linux machine for console access?
<Vermux> Daviey: yes
<Daviey> Vermux: easy then, now openssh-server is installed on the remote pc.. just open a terminal (Konsole) and type "ssh user@remotemachineip"
<Daviey> ^ on the local one
<Daviey> where user = the username you want to connect to
<Vermux> Daviey: ok
<aaroncampbell> If someone screws up their video card settings so they just see lines, what do they need to do (from the command line) to get it working again?
<comp8__> ubuntu timer pls help
<Lynoure> comp8__: hmm, could you rephrase that?
<genii> aaroncampbell: The safest thing is to replace the driver name in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to vesa from fglrx or nvidia or so on. The more dangerous thing is to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<comp8__> i want to install a timer which can be operational in all computers
<Manyfold> can someone help me with kde4?
<Lynoure> Manyfold: Lots of people on #kubuntu-kde4
<Manyfold> thanks
<mrunagi> when a software package says 'mac osx' and 'universal'.....does the universal mean it will run on linux?
<LjL> mrunagi: it probably just means it runs on both PPC and x86.
<LjL> !nickspam > unagi    (unagi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<trappist> unagi: for example if the software is written in, say, java or perl, it can run on any architecture or OS
<unagi> i see
<unagi> i was looking for a customer if coda finale runs in linux and i could find it but i thought universal might mean that it could
<trappist> I don't think coda finale is available for linux
<unagi> poo
<unagi> thank you =)
<trappist> unagi: ah, in that context universal means it's compiled for mac as a "universal binary" so it can run on both ppc and intel based macboxen... as I guess LjL was saying
<Vermux> Daviey: thanks. how do I connect to a win machine remotly? using rdesktop?
<trappist> Vermux: depends on what you mean by 'connect', but if you want a remote desktop, and the windows box has rdp, then yes, rdesktop
<jhutchins_wk> rdesktop <hostname>, rdesktop <address>.  You may want to use the -0 option to connect to the current session.
<jhutchins_wk> Vermux: You do have to enable remote desktop on the windows box.
<Vermux> trappist: connect=control
<Vermux> is rdesktop and rdp and remote desktop the same?
<Vermux> jhutchins: I enabled remote desktop on the win box, and I have the name of the computer
<jhutchins_wk> Vermux: So try it.
<Vermux> jhutchins: however, I did not change anything on the router
<trappist> Vermux: name of the computer might not help if you can't resolve it via dns... might have to use ip, or add it to /etc/hosts
<Vermux> trappist: I dont know right now the ip, I have to check it
<Vermux> !rdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> can I use krdc to connect to my windows box?
<Tm_T> hi IRSeekBot
<Vermux> trappist: can I connect using krdc to a windows machine?
<Vermux> does kubuntu come with rdesktop installed?
<tzanger> good morning... can some kind soul please point me in the direction of the standard 'info' pages for development?  I have the man pages but some of them say to refer to the info pages
<jhutchins_wk> tzanger: They should be installed, just "info package".
<tzanger> jhutchins_wk: yep, doesn't exist
<jhutchins_wk> tzanger: ?
<tzanger> man printf says to look at the info page for printf
<jhutchins_wk> !info info
<ubotu> info (source: texinfo): Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-6 (gutsy), package size 160 kB, installed size 328 kB
<tzanger> info printf says no page for printf
<jhutchins_wk> Ah.
<llutz> tzanger: bcus you haven't installed the package containing printf
<tzanger> llutz: yes, which is that?
<hydrogen> llutz: what?
<hydrogen> llutz: thats completely and totally wrong
<llutz> not sure, libc6-dev
<jhutchins_wk> coreutils in Mandriva.
<jhutchins_wk> !info printf
<ubotu> Package printf does not exist in gutsy
<tzanger> llutz: oh I have the man page for printf, and I build all kinds of things on this box... I'm 99% sure i Have libc6-dev :-)
<rysiek> guys, need help with sagem my411X + bluetooth + kubuntu gutsy
<jhutchins_wk> !find printf
<ubotu> Found: gettext, gettext-base, printfilters-ppd
<hydrogen> tzanger: most packages say that just to be safe.. I've not seen any packages thus far where the info page had something the man page didn't
<hydrogen> and man is much nicer to read than info
<tzanger> hydrogen: hmm... okay
<tzanger> thanks :-)
<hydrogen> I'm not sure what ubuntu/debian does with info pages
<rysiek> I keep getting "Connection refused" when trying to use the rfcomm device
<llutz> tzanger: so sry for telling sh.t
<jhutchins_wk> tzanger: There's also a 99% probability that there's an info page repository on the web somewhere.
<subspider> hi people
<subspider> i have problem my keyboard is not weel configured
<subspider> can someone help me
<subspider> __
<Lynoure> subspider: What kind of problem you have with it?
<subspider> is not well configured
<Lynoure> subspider: If you want to change the layout to different language, check K->System Settings->Regional&Language->Keyboard layout
<subspider> ok
<subspider> thnks
<subspider> ok. thnks now is repaired
<subspider> ;)
<ronny_> hiho
<ibou> how to read dvd with kmplayer ?
<EDinNY> install went well...undate bombed...on my old Dell computer
<EDinNY> I tried and apt-get and it said to run dkpg
<EDinNY> I needed to repair grub before it would reboot
<EDinNY> anyone seen this before?
<MGalaxy> hi, I can DL non-GPL themes in Emerald, the message is "Can not call Tar file", any solution?
<EDinNY> now dkpg is asking which version of files to use and I don't know the answer
<MGalaxy> con not*
<somiran> hi can anyone tell me my kubuntu panel is not working
<feierfox> hello
<EDinNY> what panel is not working?
<somiran> it's showing no active window now
<feierfox> how to change the window-manager back from beryl?
<somiran> desktop panel
<EDinNY> the line on the bottom of your screen?
<somiran> ya
<EDinNY> how long you been using kde?
<EDinNY> on that machine?
<somiran> 3 month
<EDinNY> so if you deleted that account, you would miss things?
<EDinNY> how did you loose it?
<frank232> feierfox: alt-f2   type   kwin --replace
<somiran> now what should i do
<somiran> just 2 hour ago
<feierfox> is kwin default then?
<frank232> feierfox: yeah kwin is the kde window manager
<feierfox> thanks a lot
<EDinNY> I would create a new account, whch would end up with a new panel, then move over your data and change the ownership, but there are otherw ways
<somiran> tell me please
<feierfox> hmm, after replacing kwin, my kde is anymore a litle bit slow
<somiran> please tell me what should i do now
<arkygeek_> hi guys.  trying to print to a epson rx640 that is connected to an iMac that has sharing turned on... works printing directly, but not over the netwrok... any hints?
<EDinNY> arkygeek_: what print method are you using to that mac?
<somiran> hey please tell me how to make my kde desktop panel work again
<EDinNY> somiran: I told you what I would do...what changes did you make?
<somiran> EDinNY nothing i did changed
<blanky> Hello
<blanky> can someone help me ?
<EDinNY> blanky: maybe...ask
<blanky> how do i get on a french chat/server watever u call it ?
<JoshOvki> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<blanky> my first time on konversation ^'
<blanky> oh ok thats pretty simple xD
<arkygeek_> EDinNY: ipp
<arkygeek_> EDinNY: remote cups (ipp/http)
<EDinNY> arkygeek_: does the mac support that?
<arkygeek_> i dont know
<EDinNY> arkygeek_: there are also 2 versions of that protocol which use different ports
 * EDinNY looks at his printer config tool...
<Antkin> Hello
<EDinNY> arkygeek_: try Remote LPD queue...just about every unix supports that
<Antkin> can you help me today?
<arkygeek_> EDinNY: ok
<JoshOvki> Antkin: how do we know, you havnt told us the problem
<EDinNY> Antkin: not unless you ask a question
<Antkin> I am serious problems with Ubuntu
<selckin> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * EDinNY still has problems with a new install...install works, but update hangs
<JoshOvki> Antkin: ubuntu ot kubuntu?
<JoshOvki> *or
<Antkin> I want to removeUbuntut from four hard drives and install Kubuntu
<EDinNY> antkin, just install them over what you have
<EDinNY> or apt-get install kde....you can have both on your box
<Antkin> will it destroy Ubuntu for good?
<EDinNY> I use Gnome apps on my kubuntu machine
<sigma_1234> why can openoffice not print more than one copy of a document at the same time? this is even if you set the multiple copy setting in the print dialog
<EDinNY> Antkin: what do you want to accomplish?  new install, or add kde to your machine?
<Antkin> New install
<EDinNY> if your /home is in it's own directy, you can save that
<EDinNY> Antkin: then put in the kubuntu disk and install
<EDinNY> make sure it formats the partitions that have the os in it
<Antkin> tried that it does not make it to the end
<EDinNY> what does it say when it hangs?
<Antkin> it just gets to 93% and stalls
<EDinNY> did you have it check your cd?
<pag> Antkin, if you already have the ubuntu, then why bother reinstalling, when you can just apt-get the additional packages?
<Antkin> Yes it worked first time on one box had problems after that
<EDinNY> that was my suggestions
<EDinNY> Antkin: some cd readers are better than others...test the cd on that machine...it is in the start menu before booting
<Antkin> I have been bannd from the Ubunt support IRC twice in one day I must remove it this week
<Antkin> My Kubutnu dual boot is fine had no problem since I installed gutsy in Oct 2007
<EDinNY> Antkin: you have suggesttions...try them
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone! I am trying to get my Atheros-based (AR5212) wireless device working with network-manager on a wpa-personal-tkip encrypted network with DHCP. The applet stalls at 28%, wicd will connect fine and dhclient will get an IP adress. Any ideas where to start?
<ubuntu> hi
<jhutchins_wk> Antkin: You do understand that the only difference is the Desktop Environment is KDE instead of gnome, 99% of the system is still the same.
<jhutchins_wk> Antkin: There's also a purekde wiki page that tells you how to just switch to kubuntu and clean up gnome.
<MilhousePunkRock> jhutchins_wk: 99% is a bit high, but the system underneath the DE is identical...
<Antkin> thanks I will if this carries on I'm going back to Mandrive I cannot do with any more vhassle from Ubuntu
<EDinNY> jhutchins_wk: now that he started the install he needs to finish it...so he needs to check his install disk
<jhutchins_wk> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
 * EDinNY goes to lunch
<jhutchins_wk> MilhousePunkRock: I guess it depends on how you look at the system, the GNU pre-video stuff is what I consider important.
<smonta> hi
<Maxim000> how can I install GRUB from Kubuntu 7.10 liveCD?
<pag> !grub | Maxim000
<ubotu> Maxim000: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Antkin> I have installed KDE instead of Gnome on my Ubuntu boxes
<MilhousePunkRock> jhutchins_wk: I doubt it makes up 99% though...
<pag> smonta, hi. :)
<Antkin> Bye
<Maxim000> oh. I always forget about sudo...
<Maxim000> pag, thanks :)
<feierfox> hello!
<pag> Maxim000, np :)
<comp8> HOW CAN I FIND A GOOD TIMER TO SERVE MY 8 COMPUTERS IN LINUX
<MilhousePunkRock> comp8: Caps lock...
<feierfox> i did some compiz-experiements and now my KDE slows down
<feierfox> i have removed compiz yet, but the slow-mode is going on :(
<MilhousePunkRock> comp8: Timer? As in clock? NTP?
<MilhousePunkRock> !ntp | comp8
<ubotu> comp8: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<feierfox> so what can i do?
<Stilo> anyone knows a german channel for compiz fusion?
<comp8> no timer as in a cyber cafe timer.. which i can use to time how much time a client has spent on a certain comp for billing
<pag> comp8, " time foo "  ;)
<comp8> sorry but<pag> use the right language..
<pag> comp8, the command is called 'time' the syntax for it is " time  what_ever_command_needs_to_be_timed "
<comp8> in a cyber we have clients< the clients have to pay afer using comps> i meant that cybercafe timer as in, spent 20 min need to pay how much?>
<ubuntu_> hi
<pag> comp8, oh.. nevermind then...  I'd guess Kiosk might have similiar feature, but I'm not sure
<jhutchins_wk> comp8: You could pay someone to write one and set it up for you, I know of no standard package that does that.
<comp8> u mean no approved timer yet?
<jhutchins_wk> comp8: I do know of a service that will meter wireless access for billing, obviously it's not free.
<jhutchins_wk> comp8: It's not a "timer", you're looking for a usage metering and billing system.
<Lynoure> comp8: checked on sourceforge yet?
<jhutchins_wk> comp8: It's kindof unreasonable to expect to be able to use this stuff to make money and not expend any money or effort to support it.
<jhutchins_wk> comp8: Find a good programmer and pay them to set it up.
<comp8> you know we call it cafestation-cafeclient
<Lynoure> comp8: you could try OutKafe. Never tried it myself, though, and it's not packaged for Ubuntu, I think.
<trappist> heh.  sounds like you might get cafestated.
<comp8> not yet wat is with sourceforge.. which site
<Lynoure> comp8: sourceforge is sourceforce.net , OutKafe you can google for.
<comp8> oke let me try it.
<aaroncampbell> If I have n intel video card, and a Dell widescreen monitor, how would I go about allowing the monitor to display at the correct resolution of 1680x1050?
<aaroncampbell> 1280x768 is the largest it seems to offer. . .
<raoman> #kubuntu-kde4
<jhutchins_wk> aaroncampbell: Well, you could look up the video card, and see what it's capable of.
<martijn81> aaroncampbell: easiest to do is-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins_wk: It handles it fine with windows, but it doesn't seem to be offering it as an option
<Ahmuck> comp8, there is zonecd or publicip.net ... it is free
<atomicpotato> someone - is there a KDE version of synaptic? Synaptic works, unlike adept.
<Ahmuck> yes, i'ts called synaptic, "sudo aptitude install synaptic"
<Ahmuck> what does not work about adept?
<martijn81> aaroncampbell: you tried what i told ya? keep the monitor specs with you when you do that though
<josh__> hello
<josh__> whats this i hear about being able to put system 32 files from windows into wine
<josh__> and it being able to work perfectly
<jhutchins_wk> aaroncampbell: Again, you would need to look up the video card in the xorg database and see what the linux driver supports.
<daiana> HOLA
<Ahmuck> josh__:  you hear correctly
<daiana> KE
<daiana> HELLO
<josh__> so why doesnt wine just come with them by defailt
<josh__> default
<josh__> or is it a legal issue
<daiana> KIENES SON
<daiana> ALGUIEN QUE HABLE EN ESPA;OL POR FAVOR
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<daiana> ME ESTOY BOLVIENDO LOKA
<daiana> ALGUIEN CON E/MAIL
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<daiana> PASENLO
<daiana> NO ENTIENDO NADAAA
<LjL> daiana: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<daiana> KE
<LjL> daiana: aqui solamente hablamos ingles, #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es para español. y no GRITES, gracias.
<nosrednaekim> GRITES == caps?
<estrella> now
<estrella> hi
<Gabe> hi.
<estrella> how old are you_
<Gabe> who?  me?
<nosrednaekim> estrella» this is a help channel, not a chat channel
<Ahmuck> not a pick up channel either
<Gabe> that's what I thought...
<estrella> oh oh
<Gabe> meh.
<estrella> msn?
<Gabe> ok... quick ? guys....
<Gabe> have a current install of gutsy and have lost a lot of functionality... usb wifi is gone, can't access other hdds on my system, etc....
<Gabe> I have my home dirs set up on hda5 and system files on hda1...
<articpenguin3800> will kubuntu play DRMed mp3s?
<nosrednaekim> Gabe» what do you mean by "lost"
<Gabe> was thinking of just wiping the hda1 part and reinstalling from the gutsy DVD...
<nosrednaekim> articpenguin3800» no
<articpenguin3800> good
<Gabe> meaning that I had out of the box plug n pray support on the usb wifi card and now it's gone
<Gabe> and that I'm not able to access any of my ntfs disks anymore...
<nosrednaekim> Gabe» did you update your kernel or something?
<Gabe> yeah... like a dummy....
<Gabe> shoulda compiled it myself....
<nosrednaekim> compiled the kernel? haha... no you should never have to do that yourself.
<estrella> ok
<Gabe> actually, I've done it several times for various distros and never had any problems.
<nosrednaekim> Gabe» for the ntfs disks, go to system settings->advanced->disks and partitions
<Gabe> already have...
<estrella> for you /_
<Gabe> I'm thinking of just wiping the hda1 partition and reinstalling from the dvd but I want to make sure I can still access all my data in the home dirs...
<Gabe> what's the best way of doing that?
<estrella> fine
<nosrednaekim> Gabe» as long as your home is on the other partition you shouldn't have a problem.
<nosrednaekim> Gabe» just reinstall over the first installation, and set the home DIR partition to be mounted as /home
<Gabe> how does that affect the users though?  I have myself and a guest account...
<Ahmuck> if you have a seperate partition for /home it won't affect anything for users
<nosrednaekim> Gabe» just add the users back...
<Ahmuck> if your /home is in the same partition, then you will have no more users
<Gabe> k.
<Gabe> I didn't think it would cause any problems, but I just wanted to make sure...
<nosrednaekim> Gabe» i've done it many times, you shouldn't have any problems
<Gabe> worst part is going to be getting compiz-fusion working again....
<Gabe> that was a nightmare....
<nosrednaekim> just don't update your kernel if everything i working :)
<atomicpotato> getting compiz to work is a nightmare?
<Gabe> guess I could try the git version now.
<atomicpotato> I just installed it and ran "compiz"
<Gabe> yeah... it was a radeon xpress 200m graphics card...
<yasahiro> hey allz.... im looking into buying the HP Photosmart D5360... is it compatible with kubuntu?
<Gabe> took forever...
<atomicpotato> oh wait no, that's not quite true. I had to add "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" to xorg.conf.
<estrella> white
<estrella> black
<estrella> red
<estrella> blue
<Gabe> wtf???
<estrella> jajaj
<nosrednaekim> yasahiro» if thats a printer, then yes, Hps are excellently supported
<nosrednaekim> Gabe» don't worry :)
<Erickj92> can anyone recomend some games?
<selckin> smc
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92» bzflag
<nosrednaekim> glz-117
<nosrednaekim> *gl-117
<Gabe> I really like kolf... but that's me.
<Gabe> looks like this is gonna take a while.
<genii> Erickj92: http://rangit.com/software/top-8-linux-games-of-2007/
<Erickj92> thanks
<genii> Erickj92: np
<genii> Erickj92: I recommend openarena and world of padman from that list
<martijn81> Erickj92: for a shooter i can recommend Nexuiz
<Erickj92> sweet
<Gabe> as a side ?... does thunderbird -profilemanager run under Kubuntu?  I know it does under windows, but never had any success under *nix before....
<Erickj92> and who said Linux doesnt have anything good
<Gabe> yay!  networking restored!
<Vermux> how do I change my user name password?
<sam64> System Settings > User Managment
<Vermux> tnx
<Erickj92> what is the package name of world of padman?
<Erickj92> i cant find anything in search
<genii> Erickj92: world of padman does not have a package. You get the .run file then execute it
<genii> Sorry for lag, work called me away
<sebastianito> where can i find repositories to add?
<Erickj92> do i get the .run file off the website?
<atomicpotato> yes
<Gabe> which packages do I need to compile nvidia kernel module?
<atomicpotato> linux-headers and build-essential and the kernel module source
<Ax-Ax> sorry for sucking, how do i make a zip "a" with the folder "a/b" in?
<Dominic> in a console?
<Ax-Ax> yes
<Dominic> zip -r a.zip a/b
<Ax-Ax> :)
<Dominic> (-r is recursive, so it adds further directories if they exist)
<Erickj92> how do i use a .run file?
<Dominic> in a console, normally:  chmod +x file.run; ./file.run
<jussi01> Erickj92: ./file.run from konsole
<Dominic> make sure it's from a trusted source before you execute a random file
<jussi01> yeah, you probably need the chmod +x also
<unagi> in kontact when im trying to send a message i get (The server responded: "must be authenticated") what does that mean
<Erickj92> when i do: ./worldofpadman.run, it tells me permission denied
<Dominic> make sure you've run:  chmod +x worldofpadman.run
<Erickj92> now it says: bad interpreter: Text file busy
<Dominic> Erickj92: have you opened the file somewhere in an editor perhaps?
<Erickj92> no
<sebastianito> what repositories do i need to add!?
<Erickj92> its just sitting on my desktop after downloading it
<Dominic> Erickj92: the only thing that comes to mind is that something has it open
<jussi01> sebastianito: for?
<sebastianito> updates and packages
<sebastianito> how does kde 4.0.1 work ?
<nosrednaekim> sebastianito» fairly well for me..... but some people have problems
<Daisuke_Laptop> by providing window management and desktop management abstraction layers between the X server and the end user.
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh...
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop» heh <_<
<Daisuke_Laptop> how WELL does it work...  it's okay
<sebastianito> nosrednaekim: is there an easy way for installing it alongide with kde 3.5?
<nosrednaekim> sebastianito» yes, thats the way ti works by default
<sebastianito> what do u mean?
<ZoR3oL> hey all !!
<ZoR3oL> need help for a KDE newbie user :)
<nosrednaekim> ZoR3oL» whats wrong
<nosrednaekim> sebastianito» you can select to go between 4.0.1 and 3, just like you can select between KDE3 and GNOME
<ZoR3oL> hum i explain
<ZoR3oL> i have a intel HDA chipset
<ZoR3oL> and i have the sound on the laptop speaker but on headphone too
<ZoR3oL> they aren't separated :s
<Daisuke_Laptop> !sound | ZoR3oL
<ubotu> ZoR3oL: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ZoR3oL> i have sound ;)
<ZoR3oL> but on headphone and speaker laptop too ^^
<sebastianito> nosrednaekim: but i want to know how to install it, or is it alredy installed?
<ZoR3oL> at the same time !
<Daisuke_Laptop> ZoR3oL: see the link that says "sound troubleshooting"?
<ZoR3oL> thanks ,)
<nosrednaekim> ZoR3oL» in kmix, they probably have separate channels
<genii> Erickj92: try bash worldofpadman.run
<nosrednaekim> !kde4 | sebastianito
<ubotu> sebastianito: KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<tekteen> ZoR3oL: I had that issue. It is a different answer for different hardware
<sebastianito> ok thank u
<Erickj92> genii, now i get "error in md5 checksum"
<Erickj92> i gues it wasnt meant ot be
<Daisuke_Laptop> tekteen: looking like it's hda-intel...  what did they change so drastically that it's caused this many problems?
<ZoR3oL> omg
<ZoR3oL> KDE4  ^^
<sebastianito> im new, in kubuntu, where do i add the it in the repository?
<ZoR3oL> nice desktop i love it ;)
<genii> Erickj92: Sounds like a bad/corrupt file. Supposed to be 500 something Mb in size
<Erickj92> 133 KB
<tekteen> Daisuke_Laptop: it is software based switching :-)
<Erickj92> but i thought it was just a script
<tekteen> Daisuke_Laptop: used to be hw
<Daisuke_Laptop> >_<
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, now i see why there are so many paroblem
<Daisuke_Laptop> +s
<tekteen> Daisuke_Laptop: it does work
<nosrednaekim> sebastianito» adept_manager->adept->manage repositories->3rd party repositories
<tekteen> Daisuke_Laptop: ubuntu just can't auto detect it
<genii> Erickj92: According to http://files.filefront.com/World+of+Padman+Linux/;7124029;/fileinfo.html should be 550.23Mb
<ZoR3oL> in the sound troobleshooting
<Daisuke_Laptop> tekteen: recompiling alsa is what i consider a pretty major problem
<sebastianito> thx:D
<ZoR3oL> i don't find what i want :s
<Daisuke_Laptop> that shouldn't have to be done :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> but hardy's coming, which will help :)
<tekteen> Daisuke_Laptop: I did not recompile anything. just added a line to the config file
<waynrdude> can anyone help me with a screen problem im having............my monitor doesnt seem to like 1024 x 768 its nice and wavy and offcenter
<Daisuke_Laptop> tekteen: there are hda-intels that are not working at all without recompiling alsa to 1.0.15 or later, since gutsy's version is (assuming it hasn't been backported) 1.0.14
<waynrdude>  !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !fixres | waynrdude
<ubotu> waynrdude: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<angusprune> Hi, I'm having some problems with my second hard drive - It says that 20gb is taken, but only 50Mb or so of fiels are found (including hidden folders)
<Captain_Redbeard> Has kde 4.0.2 been tagged as it should?
<waynrdude> apparently it was the refresh rate that was causing the problem
<jussi01> Captain_Redbeard: kde4 questions in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<SSJ_GZ> Captain_Redbeard: Yes.
<Captain_Redbeard> SSJ_GZ: good good... so back on schedual
<Captain_Redbeard> jussi01: ok sry
<sebastianito> i cant open apt updates or add/remove programs!
<jussi01> sebastianito: whats the error?
<sebastianito> could not open cache
<Captain_Redbeard> sebastianito: have you tried using the commandline tools?
<jussi01> !aptfix | sebastianito
<ubotu> sebastianito: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi01> sebastianito: I assume its the databse locked error?
<sebastianito> su: !aptfix: event not found
<jussi01> sebastianito: nooo
<jussi01> sebastianito: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jussi01> sebastianito: !aptfix just calls the bot :)
<sebastianito> aha
<Daisuke_Laptop> whee!
<sebastianito> jussi01: it still dont work
<sebastianito> i get the same error
<Captain_Redbeard> sebastianito: and you don't have several instances of it running?
<sebastianito> no
<jussi01> sebastianito: please tell us the exact error?
<sebastianito> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<jussi01> sebastianito: did you try what it said?
<sebastianito> i tryed the apt-get update but nothing happend
<sebastianito> ya
<jussi01> what about apt-setup ?
<sebastianito> hehe i dont know how
<sebastianito> im new
<jussi01> sudo apt-setup in a konsole
<sebastianito> command not found on both of them
<jussi01> both of?
<sebastianito> i tryed apt-setup and apt-get update, and i get command not found on both
<jussi01> sebastianito: do this, open konsole. then type, with out the quotes: "sudo apt-setup"
<Captain_Redbeard> sebastianito: locate apt-setup
<Captain_Redbeard> :P
<sebastianito> same thing
<sebastianito> and on locate apt-setup nothing happends
<Captain_Redbeard> sebastianito: sudo updatedb && locate apt-setup | grep bin
<Captain_Redbeard> in a terminal/console ofc
<sebastianito> ok
<Captain_Redbeard> sebastianito: might take a while to run
<sebastianito> still dont work.
<Captain_Redbeard> what does it return?
<sebastianito> nothing, it just loaded and stopped
<Captain_Redbeard> ehm...
<Captain_Redbeard> sebastianito: locate apt-get
<sebastianito> /usr/share/man/fr/man8/apt-get.8.gz
<sebastianito> /usr/share/man/ja/man8/apt-get.8.gz
<sebastianito> /usr/share/man/man8/apt-get.8.gz
<sebastianito> /usr/share/man/es/man8/apt-get.8.gz
<sebastianito> /usr/bin/apt-get
<Captain_Redbeard> locate works then :P
<Captain_Redbeard> sudo apt-get update
<sebastianito> hehe,:P
<Captain_Redbeard> what does it return?
<sebastianito> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Captain_Redbeard> voilá
<Captain_Redbeard> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Captain_Redbeard> go to line 56
<Captain_Redbeard> (you can check what line you're at with ctrl+c)
<Captain_Redbeard> what does that line say?
<sebastianito> how do i go to 56?
<Captain_Redbeard> press down ;)
<Captain_Redbeard> and control what line you are at with ctrl+c
<sebastianito> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy
<Captain_Redbeard> would be easier with vim or emacs, but I don't have time for a crash course in those editors ;)
<sebastianito> hehe ok
<Captain_Redbeard> sebastianito: put a # in front of that line
<Captain_Redbeard> press ctrl+o
<Captain_Redbeard> and then ctrl+x
<Captain_Redbeard> then run sudo apt-get update again
<sebastianito> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse
<Captain_Redbeard> erf...
<sebastianito> i installed this 1 hour ago and its alredy weird :P
<llutz> miscounted :)
<Captain_Redbeard> you messed something up mate ;)
<Captain_Redbeard> don't sorry though
<Captain_Redbeard> we'll sort it out somehow :D
<sebastianito> hehe yeah i install it again
<Captain_Redbeard> *worry
<Captain_Redbeard> naaah
<sebastianito> thx for the help
<sebastianito> it was when i tryed to add kde4 in the reps
<Captain_Redbeard> yea i figured...
<Captain_Redbeard> if you want kde4
<Captain_Redbeard> I would reccomend you to use hardy instead of gutsy
<sebastianito> but isn't it more buggy?
<Captain_Redbeard> sebastianito: I use it at work...
<Captain_Redbeard> so nope
<Captain_Redbeard> or well
<Captain_Redbeard> of course there are bugs... but that's how you learn :)
<sebastianito> :)
<Captain_Redbeard> and you don't run in to them that often
<sebastianito> ok i will
<sebastianito> the one that takes 500mb is that the one?
<Captain_Redbeard> I learned by messing up like 50 slackware systems back in the days
<Captain_Redbeard> the ISO you mean?
<miso> I've got ssh (openssh-client) installed but bash can't find it - (The program 'ssh' is currently not installed...) - can someone point in the direction of a solution?
<Captain_Redbeard> miso: mememe! :)
<sebastianito> yup
<Captain_Redbeard> miso: your PATH is probably messed up
<sebastianito> can u send me the link?
<sebastianito> i want to be sure i get the right one.
<miso> Thanks CR - apologies for intrusion...
<Captain_Redbeard> miso: no sweat mate :)
<Captain_Redbeard> sebastianito: should be a link from the frontpage of kubuntu.org
<llutz> miso: apt-cache policy openssh-client
<sebastianito> ok
<miso> llutz: Installed: 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.1
<Captain_Redbeard> maybe someone can help me out then... :P I need someone who's got experience with Xen on Itanium...
<sebastianito> Captain_redbeard: is it a graphical installation?
<Captain_Redbeard> sebastianito: the hardy one? yea!
<sebastianito> ok thx for the help, bye
<Captain_Redbeard> sebastianito: take care mate
<Captain_Redbeard> no one has any itanium experience with Xen?
<Daisuke_Laptop> the itanic actually works with something?
<neomito> hola
<dey> aca ablan ingles nomas neomito
<neomito> chispas
<dey> entra al otro
<neomito> do you speak  spanish?
<dey> yo no
<neomito> arrivederchiiii
<mith_> all of the dependencies of superkaramba are installed, and i've installed it from repos. But those themes, wich uses scripts doesn't work. why?
<dey> chau
<ghostcube> hi guys :) question for gutsy and compiz-fusion and compiz taskbar on kde 3.5.9
<ghostcube> has there any option changed for kde that iot wont recognize any hints in [General] section of  .kde/share/config/ktaskbarrc
<Cequine> Hello, I'm trying to connect to MacOS using samba. I can connect and see the shared folder on the mac, but have a connection problem.  the error on the mac says: "Unable to connect becuase some information in the address can not be read, error-36"
<Cequine> Also i can not see anyhting from this kubuntu machine,. the smb:/<ip> resolves, but no shares are found
<ghostcube> ghostcube: the option ShowAllWindows=false worked till kde 3.5.7 ^^ now it doesnt work
<MasseR> Hi. My /tmp is overflowing even though I just did rm -fr /tmp
<ghostcube> why is there my nick infront of my post eh :|
<MasseR> overflow              1.0M  992K   32K  97% /tmp
<Dominic> 1MB is a pretty small tmp partition
<MasseR> Dominic: Default kubuntu-install
<PhilRod> on what? a floppy disk?
<MasseR> Dominic: Yep
<MasseR> Dominic: But why is it 1mb?
<PhilRod> hrm, I installed kubuntu a couple of weeks ago, and I don't even have a separate partition for /tmp. Are you sure you used the defaults? Do you have some weird partition type that doesn't really report its size?
<ghostcube> btw are there any fixes for the admin session bug in kcontrol and systemsettings, complaining missing modul
<Dominic> MasseR: I've no idea - I used my own partitioning.
<acemo> is it possible to install windows after u have installed linux and not having to re-install grub?
<tekteen> acemo: no
<tekteen> acemo: you need to reset grub
<tekteen> acemo: also windows install cds like to delete your entire partition
<tekteen> acemo: if it is a restore cd
<acemo> tekteen: already got a seperate partition for windows
<tekteen> acemo: but the cd may repartition its self
<tekteen> acemo: And there is no way to stop it
<acemo> tekteen: its not an unattended cd
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> you will still need to reinstall grub in the mbr
<acemo> is it possible to install only grub with the kubuntu cd?
<olie> can anyone help me
<Erickj92> my taskbar stoped working
<Erickj92> it is stuck hidden
<PhilRod> Erickj92: is it still running? (look in the ksysguard or the output of ps uxww)
<tekteen> acemo: there is a cd for that
<PhilRod> (the process name you want is "kicker")
<tekteen> acemo: a grub fix cd
<tekteen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<olie> kopete cant establish a connection but my internet is working fine
<Erickj92> PhilRod, it is still running, because i see the effects from compiz being released from it
<acemo> tekteen: what cd?
<acemo> ahh :)
<nosrednaekim> olie» ping works,but kpete doesn't detect that you are connected tot he internet?
<Erickj92> PhilRod, yes, the process "kicker" is still running. and i have tried a reboot also
<olie> yes nosrednaekim
<PhilRod> Erickj92: dcop kicker default restart
<Erickj92> what?
<PhilRod> run that command in a konsole - what happens?
<Erickj92> one sec
<stefanov> Hi guts
<stefanov> guys*
<nosrednaekim> olie» are you using kneworkmanager?
<stefanov> can someone explain me what should i do to be able to play mp3 i just installed kubuntu
<olie> Yes nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> hey stefanov
<Erickj92> PhilRod, the bar poped up for a second, then minimized itself to hidden, and wont show again
<PhilRod> ok, so at least it's starting up correctly
<nosrednaekim> olie» are you using wireless, or wired?
<olie> wired nosrednaekim
<Erickj92> PhilRod, is it fixable or do i have to reformat a 3rd time?
<PhilRod> Erickj92: go to system settings -> ... D'oh, no panel settings in system settings. That's pretty dumb
<heath> can someone point me to some documentation on upgrading a kernel with a fakeraid?
<PhilRod> Erickj92: everything in linux is fixable, unless your machine doesn't boot :-)
<nosrednaekim> olie» then kill knetworkmanager and tell it not to start on startup, knetworkmanager is not neccesary for wired connections
<Erickj92> ok
<heath> install knemo
<Erickj92> any other ideas?
<PhilRod> Erickj92: Hit Alt+F2, and in the dialog that appears, run kcontrolcenter
<PhilRod> sorry, kcontrol
<Erickj92> ok, its open
<PhilRod> go to desktop->panels
<olie> how do i kill and tell it not to start up on start-up nosrednaekim
<Erickj92> ok
<PhilRod> click on the "hiding" tab, and select "only hide when a panel-hiding button is clicked"
<PhilRod> then apply
<stefanov> How do i play mp3 ?
<Erickj92> ok, thanks
<Erickj92> now i can mess around with it and see if i can get it to hide correctly
<nosrednaekim> olie» right click on it and say "quit"
<Erickj92> PhilRod, now it works on autohide
<Erickj92> heh
<olie> ahh done it nosrednaekim
<heath> stefanov:  look at this http://kubuntuguide.org/Gutsy
 * PhilRod suggests you file a bug against system settings for that - it's kinda dumb to not include something that's actually useful
<nosrednaekim> olie» did that fix it?
<PhilRod> (well, you can get the panel config by right-clicking on the panel, which you can't do if the panel isn't working)
<olie> nope nosrednaekim
<Erickj92> i know. that is why i was lost and sitting here going "wth?"
<nosrednaekim> olie» are you using a proxy?
<olie> nosrednaekim: i have noi idea
<heath> how do you search for an irc?
<Erickj92> PhilRod, is it possible to have more pannels?
<nosrednaekim> olie» then you probably aren't ;).... so into system settings->advanced->system services
<nosrednaekim> Erickj92» certainly
<Y-Town> heath: are you looking for channels or server?
<PhilRod> heath: if you mean "search for a particular channel", then /msg chanserv list #foo*
<heath> I need help with a fakeraid install
<olie> yea
<tekteen> heath: I have not done it but I know of a guide
<nosrednaekim> click on the "network status daemon" and tell it to stop...also uncheck "use"
<olie> nosrednaekim: yea
<tekteen> heath: http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/HOWTO-INDEX/os.html#OSRAID
<nosrednaekim> olie» THAT should definately fix it.
<mith_> all of the dependencies of superkaramba are installed, and i've installed it from repos. But those themes, wich uses scripts doesn't work. why?
<heath> tekteen: the problem I am having is upgrading my kernel with my fakeraid setup... grub just hangs
<olie> nosrednaekim: there isnt one called network staus daemon :(
<stefanov> can anyone explain me step by step how to listen music? mp3
<PhilRod> stefanov: google "kubuntu mp3", read the first page there?
<heath> stefanov: read the guide.... it will tell you
<heath> stefanov: http://kubuntuguide.org/Gutsy#Multimedia_Codecs_Installation
<tekteen> heath: I do not know anything about it
<heath> tekteen: thanks anyway man..
<nosrednaekim> olie» duh!... my bad...., go to "service manager", not system services
<Baever> Has anyone got the same problem like me to set screen resolution ?
<heath> Baever: what do you mean
<stefanov> thx , i only have one more question i am currently using kubuntu 6.06 , how do i update to 7.10 ?
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» that is difficult, probably easiest to do a fresh install
<heath> I agree
<heath> or you wil have to do all intervals
<stefanov> isnt there a option like autoupdate and let it do it?
<heath> not from 6.06
<stefanov> from where is?
<heath> you would have to go 6.10 --> 7.04 --> blah blah
<stefanov> nvm i hate reinstaling
<stefanov> its batter if i can just autoupdate
<stefanov> so how i do it to 6.10
<stefanov> and than to 7.4
<stefanov> ?
<Baever> heath: i get an error message when i want to use the "Monitor & Display - System settings" and the error message is "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded"
<stefanov> and one more thing , i run a command this one sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras it doesnt say cmd was wrong but also it doesnt show nothing? like nothing is doing
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» well, thats not a package in dapper
<heath> stefanov: that is because you are running 6.06
<olie> nosrednaekim: thnx everythings fine now
<nosrednaekim> olie» awesome
<stefanov> ok so can u explain me again how can i update?
<heath> Baever: that's strange... try it with su
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» yes, add the dapper-proposed repository and then grab the update-manager utility
<heath> Baever: kdesu kcontrol
<stefanov> ok i will and how do i run terminal commands?
<stefanov> left click on destkop and run? or?
<nosrednaekim> from the konsole
<stefanov> ok i found out
<heath> stefanov: why not just do a clean install to 7.10
<stefanov> somebody said how to update but i got comp restarted can u repost pls it was something about add some reposatoris
<heath> stefanov: why not just clean install 7.10?
<nosrednaekim> add dapper-proposed and get the update-manager
<stefanov> because i dont have cd
<stefanov> ok where do i put that?
<heath> do you have a burner?
<stefanov> you mean program like nero?
<Artimus> stefanov: I'm guessing a burner as in a CD-RW drive
<stefanov> so how do i execly do this dapper-proposed?
<stefanov> yes i have
<heath> download 7.10 and burn it with K3b
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» run "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» and add the following line
<stefanov> ok i run it ? now what line?
<nosrednaekim> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-proposed main
<stefanov> at the end of txt?
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: Was kdesudo even around back in Dapper?
<nosrednaekim> Artimus» nope...
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: Didn't think so.
<Baever> Anyone know how i can deactivate all this fance desktop functions because this computer is ver slow =/
<nosrednaekim> Artimus» but kdesu has always been around :)
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: I believe it's basically been totally deprecated in Hardy.  It may not even work...  Let's see
<stefanov> so i add this line at the end and what now?
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» save it, and run "sudo apt-get update"
<Artimus> kdesu is aliased to kdesudo
<nosrednaekim> Artimus» yep
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: I keep forgetting that I'm running Hardy.  Until I get bored and login to KDE4.  Then I remember very quickly...
<stefanov> nothing happen
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» did you run that from the terminal?
<stefanov> oh nop i will just  asec
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» run all commands from th terminal
<nosrednaekim> Artimus» haha.... kde4 in hardy is unstable?
<stefanov> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/locl - open (resource temorarily unabailable)
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: Yes.  Plasma dies a lot.  I also made the mistake of turning on 3D Effects (Compiz or whatever it uses).  It renders the left half of the screen perfectly.  The right side...  Not so well.  I'm not even going to try to debug that one until the weekend.
<Y-Town> anyone know how to set vlc as the default dvd player in kde?
<nosrednaekim> Artimus» you can always erase the kwinrc and go back to defaults...
<stefanov> nosrednaekim any other solution?
<Artimus> nosrednaekim: Yeah, there was just a bunch of updates to KDE4.  I figure I'll delete my .kde4 profile.  I'm running on KDE3 right now.  It's fine, but I haven't found anything really "new" yet.
<stefanov> or you can help me how to setup so i can listen to music?
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» run "ps -ax"and look for another apt process
<stefanov> if that is easyer
<stefanov> mp3 that is
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» yeah.. that might be easier :)
<stefanov> ok so pls tutor me
<stefanov> xD
<nosrednaekim> first you have to fix that lock problem though
<stefanov> me?
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix | stefanov run this command
<ubotu> stefanov run this command: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stefanov> for both command it said command not found
<heath> how do you configure the taskbar in KDE4??
<nosrednaekim> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a              doesn't work?
<swatto> Anyone know how to stop kdevelop making backups of my source files?
<stefanov> now it does must be my bad
<stefanov> ok so what now?
<nosrednaekim> !info libxine-ffmpeg (dapper)
<ubotu> Package libxine-ffmpeg does not exist in dapper
<Artimus> heath: Might want to try #kubuntu-KDE4 for further KDE4 questions.  You really don't.  You can add widgets to it, that's about it.
<nosrednaekim> !info libxine1-ffmpeg (dapper)
<ubotu> Package libxine1-ffmpeg does not exist in dapper
<heath> gotcha
<stefanov> ok guys what next do i do?
<Y-Town> Can someone tell me how to set vlc as the default dvd player?
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» hrm..... I don't know what the package name was back in dapper.
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» run "apt-cache search ffmpeg" and see what it gives you
<nosrednaekim> again, in a terminal
<stefanov> like last one
<stefanov> it said finished but nothing happen
<nosrednaekim> Y-Town» run kcontrol->kde components->file asociations
<Daisuke_Ido> it won't say anything if it didn't find anything.
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» run "sudo apt-get update" in a konsole
<Y-Town> nosrednaekim: Thanks, I will give it a shot
<stefanov> ok last line is Reading package list... Done
<stefanov> i gurs this is correct?
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» good, now run "apt-cache search ffmpeg"
<stefanov> terminal
<stefanov> ?
<sd32> what a waste of time.. showing intrest in the gOS distro
<nosrednaekim> yes yes... run everything in a terminal
<stefanov> nothing :(
<stefanov> btw is thre some shortcut to terminal commands?
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» tab should auto complete them
<stefanov> tab?
<stefanov> anyway , anyother idea?
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» you must be doing something wrong... on my dapper chroot, I have 6 ffmpeg packages
<stefanov> just one question
<stefanov> what version kubuntu u running?
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» could you open up your /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin it?
<stefanov> ok tell me command how to open
<stefanov> ?
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» currently, gutsy, but I havea .... oh never mind.. my bad, thats a hardy sources.list now.
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<stefanov> so u want me to paste all sources.list to you?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stefanov> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58306/
<stefanov> here it is
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» ah! run "apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs"
<stefanov> again nothing :(
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» does "apt-cache search kde" show anything?
<stefanov> yeah it open a box
<stefanov> but its black
<stefanov> and in title it said Finished
<nosrednaekim> stefanov» what? where are you running this?
<stefanov> terminal
<stefanov> like u said
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<Daisuke_Ido> stefanov: konsole
<stefanov> well it automaticly go terminal
<Daisuke_Ido> open konsole
<nosrednaekim> run "konsole"
<stefanov> u mean right click and run command
<stefanov> ?
<nosrednaekim> and run suff from there
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<nosrednaekim> no
<stefanov> than how to open konsole
<stefanov> omg i am realy
<stefanov> sorry
<stefanov> i am big noob
<nosrednaekim> right click, run command, "konsole"
<stefanov> ok
<stefanov> btw
<stefanov> ok
<stefanov> now?
<rrbox> some1 familiar with VLC and tvtuner card ?
<Dorwin6> hi guys , my kubuntu has some problem, when I turned on my computer, it went to desktop then KDE Wallet Service - KDE Daemon hanged, I cant seem to connect my wireless
<Dorwin6> anyone have any idea?
<stefanov> nosrednaekim ok what now?
<swatto> what command can i type in terminal to get network info - like IP address etc?
<Dorwin6> swatto : ifconfig
<swatto> thanks :)
<Dorwin6> you are welcome
<Dorwin6> can anyone help me ?
<swatto> Dorwin6 try not setting a password on the wallet and see what happens
<Dorwin6> swatto : i cant even adjust anything it is freeze
<jussi01> rrbox: tvtime works well for me
<suwro> hello - I wonder if kubuntu 7.10 is stable - I currently use debian/lenny-sid, it is stable but I Have some problems with amd64/lib32 applications - I own a Dell Inspiron 1501 - I am a developer, i use openLaszlo, php, flash, mysql, etc to make web/intranet applications - I just need something stable for my desktop..
<rrbox> jussi01: yeah same here, but on VLC audio doesn't map to the line-in device
<StefanoV>  i got in konsole and now when i found a file what is command to download it?
<suwro> oh - and I consider KDE4 not ready for desktop - is gutsy comming with kde4 ??
<Daisuke_Ido> suwro: if you're not using more than 4gb of ram in your desktop machine, there's zero point in using 64 bit anyway.
<Daisuke_Ido> suwro: gutsy's been out for months, and it comes with 3.5.8
<suwro> Daisuke_Laptop: I have problems for example with speedtouch driver...
<Daisuke_Ido> hardy (the next release in april) will be released in both flavors
<Dorwin6> hi jussi01
<StefanoV> i got in konsole and now when i found a file what is command to download it?
<suwro> if i run kernel on amd64 - can't make brctl to work any more...
<Artimus> suwro: Unless KDE4 gets a lot better soon, I'm recommending that most of my friends just stay with KDE3.  I'm running KDE3 in Hardy right now.
<Daisuke_Ido> suwro: on a dell inspiron?  are you using the dell-provided cd?  they provide drivers for ALL of their stuff (i use an insprion 1420 myself)
<Daisuke_Ido> Artimus: bear in mind that kde3 wasn't all that spectacular when it came out
<hydrogen> Artimus: your statement makes no sense
<suwro> Daisuke_Laptop: speedtouch is an usb adsl high speed modem - I had that on amd64 (debian) running - but my old hdd crashed.
<hydrogen> do you mean that if kde4 will get real better soon you will reccomend it now?
<hydrogen> or if it doesn't get better realsoonnow(tm) you will recommend kde3 until the world ends?
<suwro> now i run i386 distro
<Dorwin6> now KDE control centre hangs
<suwro> but I still have problems - because I have amd64 processor - no acpi for me...
<Daisuke_Ido> you just said "I currently use debian/lenny-sid, it is stable but I Have some problems with amd64/lib32 applications"
<Dragnslcr> Unless you have 4+ GB of memory, there's no good reason to run the amd64 version anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> suwro: go to dell's site
<Artimus> hydrogen: If KDE  4 isn't better realsoonnow(tm), I will recommend that users I know stay with KDE3 until Intrepid.
<Daisuke_Ido> get the iso for gutsy that has their drivers streamlined
<StefanoV> Artimus when i do "apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs" and get a list of files,How do i download tham?
<Daisuke_Ido> and voila!
<suwro> Daisuke_Laptop: yes - If i fire up my amd64 kernel - all devices are seen and working correctly except speedtouch modem...
<Daisuke_Ido> OI
<Artimus> StefanoV: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE1 PACKAGE2 PACKAGE3
<Daisuke_Ido> am i not getting through to you?
<suwro> Linux dell 2.6.22-4-486 #1 Tue Feb 12 15:04:28 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Daisuke_Ido> there's NO reason to use the 64-bit version
<Dorwin6> now KDE control centre hangs, does anyone know the command to fix it
<StefanoV> artimus i type that in same konsole where i found tham?
<hydrogen> Artimus: 4.0.2 will be better realsoonnow
<Artimus> StefanoV: Sure
<suwro> Daisuke_Laptop: but how about acpi ?
<Daisuke_Ido> YES gutsy is stable, and i just told you where to get the iso that will have drivers for most of your releases
<hydrogen> it already has a lot of the major things
<Daisuke_Ido> works fine for 32-bit
<Daisuke_Ido> suspend, hibernate, all fine
<suwro> Daisuke_Laptop: ok - thank you - I'll download Gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> -releases +hardware :)
<Daisuke_Ido> it's well worth it :D
<suwro> Daisuke_Laptop: God bless you man..
<suwro> ;)
<sebbar> hi, how do I check my network traffic from the command line?
<Daisuke_Ido> good luck, stop by any time
<Artimus> hydrogen: I'll personally use it.  It's newer linux users I'm concerned about.  They're still rather upset about the whole Flash thing...
<Daisuke_Ido> so there's a flash issue with kde4?
<hydrogen> not sure what flash has to do with kde4?
<hydrogen> at all?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<Artimus> hydrogen: It doesn't
<Daisuke_Ido> that's...
<hydrogen> oh
<Artimus> "New users freak out when stuff breaks"
<hydrogen> okay, I see your logic!
<Daisuke_Ido> that is a true statement
<hydrogen> if one thing breaks.. then everything will boviously break
<Daisuke_Ido> for the most part
<hydrogen> and we are much better sticking our heads in the sand
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen: murphy's law, donchaknow?
<Artimus> "If I believe KDE4 is more prone to break for them than KDE3, I will not recommend KDE4 just because it's new and pretty"
<Daisuke_Ido> Artimus: the point is that unless people USE kde4, it won't get better
<Daisuke_Ido> Artimus: what's prone to break, really?
<Artimus> Daisuke_Ido: Last night, Plasma crashed, leaving a totally empty desktop.  Compiz (or is it XGL?) is going to break something.  They *WILL* turn it on and it will crash at least one box.
<StefanoV> Artimus after i download all of this what is next step?
<Daisuke_Ido> *sigh*
<jussi01> Daisuke_Ido: Artimus, please take this to either #kubuntu-kde4 or #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Daisuke_Ido> kde4 has its own compositing, no compiz.
<Artimus> StefanoV: I don't know, what are you trying to accomplish?  You asked me how to install them, I answered that.
<Daisuke_Ido> sebbar: netstat?
<StefanoV> i am instaling some play to listen to music
<Artimus> StefanoV: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Daisuke_Ido> Artimus: dapper.
<Artimus> StefanoV: Ok, nevermind what I said.
<StefanoV> i cant find that package
<StefanoV> but i installed allready some other libxine packages
<StefanoV> so where can i load tham?
<Artimus> StefanoV: I'd have to guess that package was NOT in Dapper.
<sebbar> Daisuke_Ido: tnx I solved it. I was sending a 5mb mail through gmail and wanted to check if it was still doing something... now it got sent :)
<nosredna_ekim> StefanoV» sorry, did you get it fixed?
<Daisuke_Ido> StefanoV: libxine-extracodecs is the package you want in dapper
<StefanoV> o<nosrednaekim> stefanov» ah! run "apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs"
<StefanoV> i did this
<StefanoV> and i downloaded
<StefanoV> those 6packages
<StefanoV> and now what
<StefanoV> ?
<nosrednaekim> that didn't download anything...
<StefanoV> no no i downloaded tham
<Daisuke_Ido> you did sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs ?
<StefanoV> i type later
<StefanoV> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" will install them
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using amarok?
<nosrednaekim> StefanoV» ok, then, restart amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, a step ahead
<StefanoV> sorry for this nubish question but how to do that?
<StefanoV> u mean rr computer?
<nosrednaekim> StefanoV» right click on the amarok icon in the system tray and say "quit"
<nosrednaekim> then run amarok
<StefanoV> I dont get any amarok icon
<nosrednaekim> ok, then just cloe amarok
<nosrednaekim> *cloe
<nosrednaekim> *close
<nosrednaekim> shees
<StefanoV> and that would be done?
<nosrednaekim> StefanoV» what?
<StefanoV> how to close it?
<StefanoV> amarok
<nosrednaekim> hit the X button in the upper right corner.
<StefanoV> look i am realy noob and new at all this now where to hit this button?
<nosrednaekim> StefanoV» do you have an amarok window open?are you running amarok right now?
<Daisuke_Ido> StefanoV: do you have a window that says "amarok" on it?
<StefanoV> i think no
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, then open it from the k-menu
<StefanoV> i have runing konversation and konqueror
<nosrednaekim> BBL
<Daisuke_Ido> K Menu > Multimedia (i think?) > Amarok
<StefanoV> yeah
<StefanoV> ok
<StefanoV> i did
<StefanoV> and what now?
<Daisuke_Ido> try to play an mp3
<StefanoV> it wont :(
<Daisuke_Ido> error message?
<StefanoV> nop
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<StefanoV> nothing
<StefanoV> just like before
<StefanoV> i click play and it only stand there like nothing happen
<jussi01> Does anyone know where to find images scanned wit kooka?
<Daisuke_Ido> did you open a file first?
<StefanoV> w8 after i downloaded that 6 codex
<StefanoV> libx...
<StefanoV> what i do next?
<Daisuke_Ido> is it asking a question or something?
<Daisuke_Ido> brb, gotta throw laundry in
<StefanoV> no nothing just open a newline
<StefanoV> to type new command
<StefanoV> well that was
<StefanoV> later
<StefanoV> and i did
<StefanoV> earlier*
<StefanoV> i am all lose
<jussi01> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<StefanoV> sudo apt-get install PACKAGE1 PACKAGE2 PACKAGE3 PACKAGE4 PACKAGE5 PACKAGE6
<StefanoV> and than it download , all of it... and dont know , should i do something more after that to install it?
<StefanoV> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<StefanoV> axa i see :P
<stefanov> ok i rr computer
<stefanov> but i still cant load mp3
<tekteen> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefanov> what are commands to find codex in dropper?
#kubuntu 2008-03-04
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefanov> anyone here that can help me with one konsole command?
<BluesKaj> which is ?
<matthew> Adept->Manage Repositories is greyed out.. how can I get to it?
<matthew> i c.. every time i try to open it, it says another process is using the packaging system.
<yago> hi, does anyone know how to configure Compiz-Fusion?
<SlimeyPete> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | matthew
<ubotu> matthew: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> stefanov, what is the command ?
<ghostcube> guys any idea why the Sysrq key commands not working on gutsy o_O
<BluesKaj> bbl
<matthew> BluesKaj: ok.. it seems to have done a lot.. of somethings...
<matthew> maybe i should reboot now..
<stefanov> blueskaj to search for some updates
<stefanov> blueskaj i know 2nd part of it go something like cache search "name"
<stefanov> blueskaj ? u here ? can u asnwer ps
<stefanov> pls
<ghostcube> ok got it to work guys thx
<vinny2> hi
<nosrednaekim> hey vinny2
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vinny2> i have a question with my wireless network and kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ok
<vinny2> when i plug in my wireless card, i can see my network but i cant connect to it
<vinny2> i get an error
<nosrednaekim> what error
<vinny2> one sec
<vinny2> connection failure
<vinny2> could not connect to the network linksys
<nosrednaekim> is it an ecrypted access point?
<vinny2> no
<vinny2> do i need to install the drivers
<nosrednaekim> probably not
<vinny2> it says its connecting, up intill 28 percent then it says connection failure
<NickPresta> Does this look incorrect to anyone? `sudo mount -t smbfs //MSHOME/MSS-0230ED/nick/ /home/backups/` I am getting 'smb_fill_super: missing data argument' is dmesg
<nosrednaekim> vinny2» I see..... run "iwconfig" and tell me what device it says your wireless card is called (should be wlan0 or eth1" or something liek that)
<ubuntu_> hi all
<vinny2> iwconfig in run command?
<mandragora> hey
<vinny2> where do i find iwconfig
<vinny2> sorry i only started using kubuntu yesterday
<mandragora> i need some help installing my kubuntu
<mandragora> hola?
<nosrednaekim> vinny2» uhh sorry, I have to og
<mandragora> hey!
<nosrednaekim> !wireless | vinny2 read this though
<ubotu> vinny2 read this though: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vinny2> its wlan1
<mandragora> ¬¬
<nosrednaekim> sorry....
<vinny2> i mean wlan0
<mandragora> can anyone help me?
<atomicpotato> I have an album in FLAC + CUE format, is there a tool on Linux that I can use to split it into multiple FLACs?
<vinny2> mandragora what version is it
<mandragora> i don't really know... but i think it's gutsy gibbon... 7.1?
<drarem> how can I echo something to another terminal and press the enter key, kinda of like this..   echo 'ls -lh ~' > /dev/pts1
<vinny2> i have 8.04
<vinny2> if u have that, u can install it under windows
<ubuntu>  /dev/sda4 is my boot/root partition.. /dev/sda1 is my windows partition.. http://rafb.net/p/hFGwsy55.html what is wrong on this /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<vinny2> but its not 100% stable
<vinny2> ubuntu can u help me with my wireless network
<mandragora> i couldn't... i's to run linux from it's live cd and from there install it... but i'm trying and i'm not being able...
<vinny2> what os do u have installed now
<atomicpotato> never mind then... I found it myself.... no thanks to the channel
<mandragora> XP
<vinny2> ok, find 8.04 live cd, download it in xp. When ur done burning the disc, run it, under xp and it will let u install it in xp
<vinny2> thats what i did
<mandragora> ok... i'll try
<vinny2> its easy to set up, no having to partion, and it is self installing almost
<Daisuke_Ido> hardy is still alpha, it should not be recommended to new users.
<vinny2> i like the fact, u can install it and uninstall it under xp
<vinny2> no partioning
<mandragora> does it have the latest KDE version?
<vinny2> no
<vinny2> it has 3. something
<vinny2> it doesnt have 4
<vinny2> but it has the most up to date version of 3
<vinny2> is it ok if i give him the link of a website?
<vinny2> i dont want to break any rules
<mandragora> but as daisuke said, will be hard to me? i mean... this version is much difficult i've been 3 days ttrying to connect to internet
<ubuntu> mandragora: 3.5.9 is used on 8.04 by default, there also is a kde4 version but i would really not reccomend you to use it since you seem to be new to kubuntu/linux
<vinny2> its my first time using ubuntu to, but ubuntu is an expert
<ubuntu> =O geez thanks.. i woulnt call myself an expert lol
<vinny2> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Kubuntu-Hardy-Heron-32978.shtml
<vinny2> thats the link to 8.04
<vinny2> that i used
<mandragora> yeah ubuntu, i don't know anything about linux but i've rread that this verison of linux is the most friendly becouse of the KDE enviroment...
<vinny2> i wish i could use ubuntu, but when ever i install it, and boot it up for the first time, it says installion failed
<vinny2> only kubuntu worked when i installed it
<vinny2> xubuntu said it failed
<mandragora> but the unix is so hard to me that i must read lot of tutorials for doing almost everything
<ubuntu> kubuntu looks more like windows as ubuntu, thats why kde is more easy to most new users
<mandragora> i couldn't even run the xubuntu live cd
<vinny2> kde 4 is almost like windows vista, only faster, smarter, and better
<vinny2> :)
<vinny2> dont run the live cd
<mandragora> ;P
<vinny2> run the cd in windows
<vinny2> and it will guide u though how to install
<vinny2> and it will keep windows intact
<vinny2> so u can uninstall kubuntu is u dont like it
<mandragora> lol, it was useless, and so it is the cd of kubuntu on windows, it says why i should have it..
<vinny2> it installs it under windows, but when u boot up it says boot windows or boot kubuntu
<mandragora> and this version, i mean the one i have can be installed on windows?
<vinny2> yes
<vinny2> and uninstalled in windows
<mandragora> how?
<vinny2> really easily
<vinny2> idk, it just does
<Dr_willis> I beliuve that is using the 'wubi' install method.
<Dr_willis> which is putting a large file thats a virtual drive that it boots/runs from
<vinny2> thanks you dr willis
<Dr_willis> I dident think that was in Gutsy however..
<vinny2> its in 8.04
<vinny2> i dont know how to install it any other way
<Dr_willis> Thats Pre-releae-alpha stuff..
<vinny2> im too afraid of ruining windows
<vinny2> not its alpha 5
<Dr_willis> vinny2,  this is why one does backups. :)
<vinny2> i dont have an exturnal drive
<Dr_willis> i keep linux on its own hard drive. Makes it much easier to install. I dont use external drives for installing
<mandragora> wich is the latest, but when i downloaded kubuntu was alpha, so i thought it would have had lot of bugs and chrases,,,
<vinny2> im so impressed with kubuntu, i have a 6 year old laptop and it runs fine
<Dr_willis> WUBI can have its own set of... issues..
<vinny2> and i only have 256mb of ram
<vinny2> like what
<Dorwin6> Hi guys, do u know where is the kubuntu source list ?
<Dr_willis> Like it dont work very well for a lot of people.
<ZeroOhm> can someone give me a good IRC channel for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> I dont use it, and i dont reccomnd using wibu
<Dr_willis> ZeroOhm,  #ubuntu ?
<Dorwin6> ZeroOhm : #ubuntu
<vinny2> wubi failed to install ubuntu, and xubuntu, but i have install kubuntu with it about 6 times and it worked every time
<ubuntu>  /dev/sda4 is my boot/root partition.. /dev/sda1 is my windows partition.. http://rafb.net/p/hFGwsy55.html what is wrong on this /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Dr_willis> vinny2,  makes you wonder why it failed.  The 3 are using the same installer program.
<vinny2> i think it has to do with my hardware and gmone
<Jucato> ubuntu: sda4 = (hd0,3)
<vinny2> 6 year old laptops, cant teach an old pc new tricks... or in this case the os i really want
<ubuntu> jucato: i love you <3
<Jucato> heh :)
<vinny2> i also like gos but i want to install it in wibi, not though a comand line
<Daisuke_Ido> vinny2: gnome isn't going to make the install fail.
<Dr_willis> you can install the gos packages on any ubuntu system easially enough.
<vinny2> well why would ubuntu, edubuntu, and xubuntu fail
<vinny2> how do i install gos
<Dr_willis> vinny2,  now ya know why i dont look forward for WUBI being ofiaially on the next release
<Daisuke_Ido> why would you want to is the better question...
<ubuntu> jucato: from all the times i asked on this chat u was 99% of the time the person to help me out =) thanks
<Dr_willis> vinny2,  the gos web site lists the proper repos to enable and packages to install.
<Jucato> I was? wow! you're very much welcome :)
<Dr_willis> theres also the geubuntu variant
<vinny2> because i like my mac, because of the dock, and i want it on my laptop
<vinny2> what package
<vinny2> debien
<vinny2> or something like that
<Dr_willis> The gos-desktop metapackage most lilkely ONCE you enable the proper gos repositories
<Dorwin6> can anyone tell me where is the source list in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Dorwin6,  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> Dorwin6: /etc/apt/sources.list
<vinny2> grrr, i hate having to find things
<Dorwin6> thanks
<mandragora> hey there
<vinny2> its such a pain
<mandragora> this is the problem...
<Dr_willis> vinny2,  if wanting to use gos - it is worth wile to read the info at their web site.
<mandragora> the partition
<mandragora> i had my disk partition on windows...ç
<vinny2> where can i find, ec/apt/sources, just to know
<vinny2> i also want kde 4 but i need to no where that is
<mandragora> but i don't know about it...
<vinny2> lol i want it all
<Daisuke_Ido> vinny2: /etc/sources.list
<Jucato> /etc/apt/sources.list
<vinny2> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> oopsie
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<mandragora> HEYYY!
<vinny2> now only if i could get my wifi to work i would be 100% content
<vinny2> i can see my network and everything, but when i try to connect, it says connection failure
<Dr_willis> I find the gos/geubuntu stuff to be a bit over hyped for what it does.
<vinny2> i have to use ethernet... grrr
<Jucato> gos and geubuntu are 2 different distros I think
<vinny2> or worst.... windows
<Dr_willis> i alwyays run wires.
<vinny2> but i have a laptop
<Dr_willis> vinny2,  so do i. :)
<vinny2> its nice to not have to sit at a desk
<Dr_willis> I perfer the desk.
<vinny2> well can u help me with my wifi
<vinny2> do i need drivers
<vinny2> a new card?
<Dorwin6> what is the command to install updates ?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: gOS is the everex one, OpenGEU (formerly geubuntu) is a different one. gOS is overhyped :)
<Dr_willis> If im not at the desk.. im on the... err.. throne. in the reading room.. and i even have my bathroom wired with gigabit :)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  ive tried both the desktops.. and found them both... well.. lacking. :)
<Jucato> Dorwin6: "sudo apt-get update" to fetch updates and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to install them
<Dorwin6> thank you
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I read that gOS doesn't even have a GUI text editor :)
<Dr_willis> somthing aobut  the 'lets claim to be super-light desktop  but include all this eyecandy that makes the whole system sluggush!' :)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  ive only installed them on top of a ubuntu system. So not sure how their defaults are.
<Dr_willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-gos-on-ubuntukubuntuxubuntu.html
<Jucato> (in fairness, E17's effects are quite minimal compared to Compiz and a lot lot faster)
<vinny2> is there such thing as wifi cards compatible with kubuntu
<Jucato> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vinny2> i tried that ubotu
<Jucato> if it works in Ubuntu, it should work in Kubuntu as well since they use the same backend (networkmanager)
<Dr_willis> E17 used to be the big bloated thing.. and really the special effects are not that special. :) In fact its downright ugly at times.. if i want light- i will stick with jwm i guess.
<vinny2> idk if it works in ubuntu
<vinny2> i dont have ubuntu
<Dr_willis> E17 the window manager thats reinvented itself 1000 times .
<vinny2> whats wallet do?
<vinny2> sry i just started using kubuntu yesterday
<vinny2> im used to dsl 4
<Jucato> keeps your passwords for convenience
<vinny2> thanks
<mandragora> hey i need
<mandragora> some help
<mandragora> please
<mandragora> anyone speaks spanish?
<Jucato> !es | mandragora
<ubotu> mandragora: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vinny2> i have to say though, over looking the wifi problems, i think kubuntu is alot better then windows both xp and vista
<vinny2> i dp
<Stoffer> is there a gui-based app available that will convert xvid avi's to Dvd?  I found command based instructions on linux.com, but they're only for a single file.  I've got around 30 files, and I'd rather not end up with 30 dvd's.
<vinny2> mandragora what can i do for u
<walter> oi
<walter> algum entende portugues
<Jucato> !pt | walter
<vinny2> install kubuntu under linux yet?
<ubotu> walter: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntu> jucato: didnt seem to work.. getting error saying it cant load the partition
<vinny2> what didnt work
<walter> ok
<Jucato> are you sure it's in sda4?
<walter> obrigado
<mandragora> compress françoise?
<vinny2> english
<mandragora> just a test...!
<vinny2> plz
<mandragora> lol
<Jucato> Stoffer: you can try searching in www.kde-apps.org
<vinny2> how did u do that lol
<Stoffer> cool
<Stoffer> thanks
<Dr_willis> Stoffer,  ive used DeVeDe befor for that
<Dr_willis> Stoffer,  theres other front ends also.
<vinny2> now mandragora what can i do u for?
<vinny2> how do i install gnome in kubuntu
<vinny2> is there such a thing
<Jucato> install the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<vinny2> how
<Dragnslcr> Adept, apt-get
<vinny2> also how do i open kmail
<Dragnslcr> Whatever else you use for package management
<vinny2> i cant find it
<Jucato> kmail is in Kontact
<vinny2> oh
<vinny2> thanks
<nosrednaekim> heya Jucato WB
<vinny2> im a noob
<Dr_willis> I think some reading of the KDE  and Linux beginner guides would be helpfull. :)
<Jucato> hi nosrednaekim!
<vinny2> im not new to linux, just kde and kubuntu
<Jucato> the the KDE/Kubuntu guides :)
<vinny2> lol, i feel stupid now
<vinny2> all these years of linux, and im reading a manual
<Dr_willis> years of linux and you  cant figure out kde? :)
<vinny2> i have never used it
<Jucato> can't believe you haven't run into KDE all these years :)
<vinny2> again, dsl
<vinny2> damn small linux
<Jucato> yeah, but not even once? just once? :)
<vinny2> its only like 50mb so its striped down
<Dr_willis> sounds like your linux experience is very small like your disrto.
<ubuntu> Jucato: http://rafb.net/p/ep9dLW69.html this is a list of my partitions http://rafb.net/p/t6DaX784.html this is my current menu.lst
<Dr_willis> :) and yes i use dsl at times also.
<vinny2> no, i dont no how to install with out desrupting windows
<Dr_willis> vinny2,  all these years and you never tried eh?
<Jucato> ubuntu: sda4 is a swap partition.. it's not your boot partition
<vinny2> untill wubi
<vinny2> well i have tried normal ubuntu with the live cd
<vinny2> and knoppix, witch i think is kde
<vinny2> but i only used the live cd
<vinny2> never installed it
<Dr_willis> knoppix can come with other desktops as well.
<ubuntu> jucato: sda3 is the boot/root partition
<Jucato> ubuntu: in fact, you don't have a boot partition. only a root partition (which would include /boot) at sda3 (hd0,2)
<Dr_willis> slax is another nice live cd.
<vinny2> i think i used kill bill slax
<vinny2> once
<vinny2> live cd
<vinny2> but it does have wubi so i dont no how to install it
<mandragora> hey thanks to all... i love u!
<Jucato> ubuntu: yeah. sda3, not sda4 as you previously said. sda3 = hd0,2
<vinny2> doesnt*
<Dr_willis> NEw release of slax just came out this month. they have done a lot of cleanup on it.
<ubuntu> jucato: sda1 = hd0,0 sda2 = hd0,1 sda3 = hd0.2 and so on?
<Dr_willis> You dont want to know what i think of Wubi.
<Jucato> ubuntu: yes
<vinny2> u already told me
<ubuntu> jucato: thanks ;)
<Dr_willis> I imagine the decision to include wubi.. will come to haunt the tech support channels.
<vinny2> no, its soo easy
<Dr_willis> vinny2,  WHEN it works.
<vinny2> i love being able to uninstall and take back my partion with ease
<vinny2> without hurting windows
<Jucato> ubuntu:  sdb1 would be hd1,0...  "a" = 0, "b" = 1, "c" = 2, etc
<Dr_willis> I can do that with a normal install vinny2  :)
<vinny2> but i cant
<ubuntu> jucato: lets see if it works ^.^
<ubuntu> ahh cool
<Dr_willis> vinny2,  you have had years to learn.. but havent tried it seems.
 * Jucato crosses fingers
<vinny2> i no, im affraid of damaging my pc
<Dr_willis> i did get slax isntalled/booting off my USB thumb drive last week. :) which is nifty
<vinny2> if i brake it, i cant afford a new one
<Dr_willis> vinny2,  this is why we have backups.
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<vinny2> no exturnal
<Daisuke_Ido> you're not going to "break" your pc.
<Dr_willis> now we have gone full circle in this discussion.
<vinny2> by break i mean, screw up windows
<Dr_willis> You have had years to learn it.. but are afraid to learn.. and now you are using a Pre-release version of kubuntu. thats asking for problems
<Daisuke_Ido> you are aware that you don't have to buy a new computer if windows screws up, right?
<Jucato> unless you don't have an extra partition, there's no reason why your Windows will be touched at all
<nosrednaekim> hardy? whew boy :)
<vinny2> and my only other pc is my gaming rig, witch doesnt have word or anything so if thats all i have left i cant get any work down
<vinny2> and my mac, is for work
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: yeah, he's recommending that complete newbies switch to hardy so they can use wubi (a poor decision on the devs' part)
<Daisuke_Ido> you can't put a word processor on the other pc?
<nosrednaekim> whoa... who is reccomending that?
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: our buddy vinny here :)
<vinny2> well, i dont want to, its built for speed in games, not word
<vinny2> i have to keep it clean, because of my cs team
<Daisuke_Ido> and i've just heard everything i need to
 * Daisuke_Ido washes his hands of this one
<vinny2> u made him leave
<vinny2> nosrednaekim
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, his connection's been having problems today
<vinny2> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> and also
<vinny2> im jk
<Daisuke_Ido> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<vinny2> u
 * Dr_willis hits ubotu  with a flemmish ... thing...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> :)
<vinny2> :)
<Dr_willis> if the flemmish can do it! so can I!
 * Daisuke_Ido is a bit grumpy tonight
<vinny2> well thanks for your help
<vinny2> i g2g
<ubuntu> Jucato: same error..
<Daisuke_Ido> the good news is that hardcore counterstrike players - like lawyers - have their personalities to keep them from procreating :D
<Dr_willis> Im still dreading all the WUBI  questions we are going to get here in a few weeks/month.
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis: agreed.  it'll be a headache at best.  how many of the people that are here on a regular basis can or will actually test out wubi to know how to help get past problems?
<ubuntu_> hi! i've just booted a Hardy livecd on a new machine.  the livecd environment seems not to contain the rudimentary include files like sys/types.h etc. -- is there an apt command that installs them?
<Dr_willis> Theres a lot not included on the live cd.  :) due to size reasons.
<ubuntu_> i can understand that, certainly!
<ubuntu_> apt-get seems to do a good job of fetching them, even if i don't know quite where they are going (ram disk?)
<ubuntu_> but i couldn't quite figure out where these include files should come from
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu_: try in #ubuntu+1 - this channel is for dapper through gutsy support.  also, why would you compile anything on a live cd environment?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu_: build-essential is probably the package you're looking for
<ubuntu_> the reason is, i am trying to rescue my other linux installation:  the new motherboard has an IDE controller which is rather new, and i need to compile a crucial kernel module
<Dr_willis> of course all this stuff gets downloaded/installed to ram...
<Dr_willis> So new its not in hardy. egads thats new.
<ubuntu_> oh no, it is in hardy... but my other installation is gentoo
<drarem> can i send a command to another terminal?  echo 'ls -lh .' > /dev/pts/2
<ubuntu_> the trouble is that the gentoo livecd is not new enough to have it!
<ubuntu_> the fact that it's in hardy is exactly how i managed to get booted at all
<Dr_willis> you could boot the hardy live cd and access the files perhaps?
<ubuntu_> yes, that i can do
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu_: yeah, you're going to want build-essential, maybe use some chroot magic
<ubuntu_> but then there is another problem:  i cannot chroot, because that system is 64-bit, and the 64-bit hardy livecd didn't work (why?)
<Daisuke_Ido> but after that, i'm lost
<ubuntu_> i think (hope!) building in the 32-bit environment will do the trick though:  thanks for the pointer to build-essential
<Daisuke_Ido> um...
<cpk1> ubuntu_: you could mount one of your partitions and tell apt to download to there as well
<Daisuke_Ido> you're compiling a 32-bit kernel module to use with a 64-bit kernel?
<ubuntu_> no, i will compile it 64-bit of course
<ubuntu_> but cross compile from this 32-bit environment (or do i miss some reason this won't work?)
<ubuntu> okay.. that was smart.. edit a file, close the file, reboot to see if it works.. (forget to save the file)
<prince_jammys> !tell prince_jammys about compiz
<Dr_willis> ubuntu :) see now Windows would of nagged you 100 times to save the file!
<Dr_willis> 'are you sure that you are sure that you are sure that you do NOT , dont want to not save that file that you just looked at.. but dident really edit'
<zak> ps aux | grep-i kopete
<zak> ps aux
<Corty> cya *
<Makuseru> how can i get amarok to play .wav files?
<Dorwin6> can anyone help me through compiz ?
<Makuseru> Dorwin6: try the #compiz-fusion room
<Dorwin6> Makuseru : no one is available to answer atm
<Makuseru> ah
<Y-Town> Anyone know what I can do to get rid of this error everytime I open dolphin or konquerer "Could not find mime type   application/octet-stream"
<nosrednaekim> Y-Town» kcontrol->kde components->file associations
<nosrednaekim> and find octect-stream
<Y-Town> nosrednaekim: thats where I was and I cant find anything in the applications for octect-stream
<nosrednaekim> ah...thats probably the problem then :)
<nosrednaekim> don't know know how to fix that though
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, afaik amarok will play wav files without any configuration required, plays them by default. Describe your problem with wav files .
<Y-Town> Me either  :o(
<Y-Town> I was trying to get vnc as default dvd player and this is where I'm at now
<alanna> hi there I am trying to install a package using deb and I have written: dpkg -i packagename.deb
<alanna> i get: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: it says "Error playing media: There is no avalible decoder"
<nosrednaekim> alanna» ok.... #1, you need sudo for that to work
<alanna> nosrednaekim: yes I used sudo
<alanna> sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<alanna> that's what i used
<nosrednaekim> alanna» are you using apt-get.. or adept or something like that?
<Y-Town> nosrednaekim: Where is the go back 2 hours ago everything was fine button?   :o)
<BluesKaj> Makuseru,  sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<nosrednaekim> lol.... its called "remember what you did"
<nosrednaekim> alanna» I mean... at the same time.
<nosrednaekim> if not....
<alanna> nope
<alanna> it's weird, nothing should be locking it up
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<alanna> oh thanks nosrednaekim that worked
<nosrednaekim> Makuseru» settings->engine in amarok says you are using what engine?
<Y-Town> nosrednaekim: I wish it was thats easy.....  I'm having a hard time remebering 5 minutes ago...its an age thing I guess
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<Makuseru> nosrednaekim: xine
<nosrednaekim> write what you do down if you are a newish user 1) you can tell support what you did recently and 2) if you are fixing something, you know what to do if you have to fix it again
<Y-Town> nosrednaekim: If i creat another user account would I be able to see the settings in there and just copy them to my profile maybe?
<nosrednaekim> Y-Town» possibly.
<Y-Town> I will try that
<Dorwin6> hi dan
<nosrednaekim> depend on the setting (but appplication bindings should be different between users)
<Y-Town> :o)
<Y-Town> Dorwin6: Hows everything going?
<Dorwin6> ;) it's 2.15 am in the morning and I have class at 9am, still trying to figure out this error
<Dorwin6> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58328/
<Dorwin6> i did try apt-get install compiz
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, will amarok play regular cds ?
<nosrednaekim> what driver are you using (what video card)
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: i dont know
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, pls try
<Dorwin6> nosrednaekim : ATI 2400 HD
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: honestly i dont own any audio cds, everything i have is just backed up MP3s
<nosrednaekim> Dorwin6» hooo boy... thi is going to be complicated :)
<nosrednaekim> Dorwin6» you need to use the latest drivers fom the ATI website.
<heinkel_111> help --- what is teh command to start the wallet application? shouldn't it be kwallet?
<Dr_willis> kwa<TB> shows kwalletmanager
<Dr_willis> tab  key is oyur friend.
<nosrednaekim> kwalletmanager from the tab key
<heinkel_111> ah!
<Dr_willis> bow down to the power of TAB!
<Dr_willis> :0
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, perhaps these wav files arent really .wav ...try copying a couple into a seperate folder to test whether they will convert to mp3 , then convert them back to wav and try playing them , again.
<heinkel_111> i was in momnetary panic after numerous mv .kde .kde_old mv .kde .kde 2 etc.......
<heinkel_111> i thought i had destroyed my wallet file
 * heinkel_111 breathes more relaxed....
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: VLC and Kaffeine will play them
<BluesKaj> now he tells me
<Makuseru> Blu
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: i didnt think it was relavant
<Dr_willis> wow i am no longer on insight as my isp.. im now a comcast zombie! arth!
<BluesKaj> Makuseru, sorry , I've never experienced amarok not reading wav files properly ... dunno what to tell you :(
<Makuseru> Dr_willis: beware of the whole "excessive use" thing
<Makuseru> BluesKaj: thats alright, thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> no cds available to test
<Makuseru> none
<BluesKaj> makes it difficult
<Dr_willis> heh :)  i just checked my old email account.. i see a letter about that from July.. it has some interesting statements about file shareing.
<Dr_willis> Most of the file sharing applications contain "spyware" that is used by affiliates and marketing companies.
<nosrednaekim> Makuseru» try deleting your amarok config directory
<Dr_willis>  Right.. :) I got in trouble for sharing ubuntu isos! :)
<Makuseru> i had a friend with comcast, he downloaded several live dvds and they cut him off
<nosrednaekim> Makuseru» rm -r .kde/share/apps/amarok/
<Makuseru> nosrednaekim: alright, now what
<nosrednaekim> restart amarok
<Dr_willis> I throttle my  Uploads to 10k/s for torrents anyway.
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: that's not the location of configs
<Dr_willis> thats what the isp said to do when they actually called me one day :) heh
<Jucato> ~/.kde/share/config/ <-- config directory
<Jucato> ~/.kde/share/apps/ <-- data directory
<nosrednaekim> Jucato» oh yeah., true
<Dr_willis> Plus i use ktorrents scheduler to turn the thing on  and off about every other hr.  So i guess they can complain if they want. Im not being a hog.
<Makuseru> Dr_willis: you hog
<Dr_willis> I know it. :)
<Dr_willis> I just downloaded yet another Ubuntu live cd variant! :0
<heinkel_111> My ISP has blocked my torrents :(
<nosrednaekim> at least you are a hog who is interested in humanity towards others
 * heinkel_111 casts a curse over american ISPs
<Aloha> how do i list programs needed by a kde program in gnome? kmail doesn't want to run
<Dr_willis> reading their email about the changes - gotta love --   "You’ll continue to enjoy blazing-fast speeds ... up to 10 mbps of download speed, and even faster with PowerBoost."  ------- BUT if you actually use the bandwith you will get in trouble!
<heinkel_111> Dr_willis: my thoughts exactly!
<Dr_willis> Wife has been watching more tv shows on hulu, and veoh lately.
<heinkel_111> This is actually equivalent of the european gas market: every vendor wants to sell on capacity, rather than quantity
<heinkel_111> "when hell freezes over we can deliver" but we don't assume that you will actually claim your right for delivery of those volumes
<Dr_willis> "Comcast has partnered with McAfee, Inc. to provide our customers with a suite of McAfee products including:"
<heinkel_111> Translated to: we can deliver 10 Mbps, and we charge for that capacity, however we assume you will never use that capacity except for small periods of time
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, Fear Uncertainty and Doubt has become a tool the ISPs use to throttle you guys back while taking yer money
<Dr_willis> Wow! Im sure those will be handy to use on my linux box. :)
<Dr_willis> Of course now that stage6 is gone - i gotta look elseware for my videos. :)
<heinkel_111> Can we get back to the kwalletmanager please? (pretending I never was part in offtopic discussion...)
<heinkel_111> what is the default wallet file location?
<heinkel_111> mine appears to be lost somewhere in mv .kde .kde_old
<heinkel_111> after restoring the old .kde folder I can't find my wallet!
<Aloha> what services do i need to have running for kmail to work in gnome?
<nosrednaekim> Aloha» kmail hould start them if they are needed
<nosrednaekim> *should
<heinkel_111> Aloha: I think there is a package called kde-minimal or something like that
<nosrednaekim> run kmail from a konsole/gnome terminal and see what it spits out
<Aloha> nosrednaekim: a bunch of error messages
<heinkel_111> Aloha: you need a basic kde framework
<nosrednaekim> Aloha» pastebin the,m
<heinkel_111> i just can't remember what the package name is
<nosrednaekim> !patebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Aloha> heinkel_111: i have kubuntu-desktop installed. it runs fine from kde
<Aloha> oops
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Aloha> n/m
<heinkel_111> Aloha: then I don't know
<heinkel_111> I thought we could make a deal that I could find your package if you  could find my wallet
<heinkel_111> what is the default wallet file location?
<Aloha> ok pasting errors
<Aloha> http://pastebin.ca/927212
<Aloha> nosrednaekim: thats the error messages
<Daisuke_Ido> heinkel_111: that line got me arrested once in vegas.
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111» probably .kde/share/apps/kwallet
<Dr_willis> .kde/share/apps/kwallet
<Aloha> Daisuke_Ido: LOL
<Dr_willis> it seems
<Dr_willis> and share/config/n‎kwalletrc
<heinkel_111> Daisuke_Ido: ROFLMAO :D
<Daisuke_Ido> i feel very lucky to have gotten back in time to say that
<Y-Town> nosrednaekim: I created a new user account, found the setting and duplicated it... Everything worked... Thanks for the help
 * heinkel_111 is not native english speaker but learning a little every day ;-)
<nosrednaekim> Aloha» afraid I can't help you <_<
<Aloha> nosrednaekim: thnx anyway
<Aloha> at least konversation runs
<Aloha> thats my favorite irc client
<nosrednaekim> Y-Town» awesome :)
<heinkel_111> Totally bummer, I apparently did manage to destroy my wallet.
<NickPresta> Are there any other sensitive areas I should make snapshots of? I already added /usr/, /etc/, and /home/. Anything else?
<heinkel_111> I better check my packages as well then ;-)
<heinkel_111> NickPresta: .kde/share/apps/kwallet
<heinkel_111> very sensitive!
<heinkel_111> (and I am not mentioning packages!)
<heinkel_111> NickPresta: actually everything in .kde can be nice to have in some circumstances but some stuff in there is crucial !
<NickPresta> heinkel_111, isn't that included in /home?
<heinkel_111> come to think of it...i think you got a point there..never mind
<heinkel_111> NickPresta: i was just a little upset by having screwed up my _backup_ of the wallet file somehow :(
<epimeth> YES!
<epimeth> vpn works
 * epimeth does the vpn-dance
<epimeth> what??? nobody cares? :-(
 * heinkel_111 thinks it looks weird with encypted dancing
 * epimeth isn't actually connected to the vpn atm
<Y-Town> anyone know a simple way to make vlc the default player for dvd movies?
 * heinkel_111 found the wallet. locate:/ sucks!
<nosrednaekim> awesome
<heinkel_111> somehow locate:/ missed that i had put a copy in home/username/tmp
<heinkel_111> (!)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Jucato> heinkel_111: locate:/ (or rather slocate/locate) doen't update it's index database in real time.
<Jucato> so either your file is too new or updatedb didn't run lately
<sd32> when i try to boot my computer i get a "isolinux: disk error 05, ax=0000, drive=80" error
<mixed> anyone that plays Quake III knows how to update PB??
<Daisuke_Ido> try quake 3's forums
<saki> Any clue on how to get Kubuntu to loopback your line-in to your speakers?
<regeya> quake 3...man, I haven't played that in a while
 * regeya eyeballs his linux box set
<Snake> Free cake in ##aair!!!!!
<Snake> Free cake in ##aair!!!!!
<saki> THE CAKE IS A LIE!
<Daisuke_Ido> free ban in #ubuntu!
<Daisuke_Ido> or rather, kubuntu...
<Jucato> yeah but he's gone...
<saki> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Daisuke_Ido> i just missed a golden opportunity :\
<saki> Which one is that?
<Snake> No its not!
<Snake> Furreelze, free cake
<Daisuke_Ido> it returns.
<saki> Umm...+b?
<Snake> :)
<Jucato> just in case
<saki> Heya Jucato
<saki> Long time no see
<Jucato> ey
<saki> Wait, why am I saki?
<neosaki> So, nobody here do audio loopbacks?
<Roey> hey all, hey Jucato!
<Jucato> Roey!!
<Roey> Jucato!!
<Roey> hey
<neosaki> 'Lo Roey
<Roey> hey neosaki
<neosaki> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<neosaki> !Internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rewati> i have installed alsa and still i am not getting sound on my laptop can anybudy help me
<neosaki> Well, this is fun.
<neosaki> I'm trying to get another computer to connect through this linux one to my internet connection.
<neosaki> So, PC2 -> WOPR -> Homenetwork + Interwebz
<matthew_> what packages do i need to compile a new kernel?
<mneptok> matthew_: why do you think you need to compile a kernel?
<matthew_> no module for my sound
<matthew_> previous kubuntu version had it, but not 7.10...
<matthew_> hardy has it too.. but just not 7.10
<yao_ziyuan> ktorrent can't open downloaded folders that containing chinese chars
<yao_ziyuan> i suggest ubuntu uses the official bittorrent client
<matthew_> mneptok: scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:312: error: ‘KEY_RESIZE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<matthew_> and kubuntu has no /proc/config.gz   (every distro should have that!)
<rewati> i have installed alsa and still i am not getting sound on my laptop can anybudy help me
<rewati> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<rewati> is my sound card
<matthew_> rewati: mine too.. that's what I am try to rebuild the kernel for.
<rewati> ok do i need to recompile my kernel
<matthew_> It worked fine in 7.04 and in Hardy... but not in 7.10
<rewati> matthew_ ok do i need to recompile my kernel
<matthew_> that just didn't even include the kernel module
<matthew_> rewati: according to a google post.. and, appearantly, yes.
<matthew_> the module isn't there.. they just left it out, appearantly.
<rewati> matthew_ can u give me sm link so that i can do that
<matthew_> rewati: on most distros, it's a simple process.. but I am right now trying to figure it out on kubuntu.. they've got something different going on...
<matthew_> that i don't understand yet
<rewati> ok
<rewati> i am using ubuntu but i have installed kbuntu on it so i think it shoud be same
<rewati> matthew_ i am using ubuntu but i have installed kbuntu on it so i think it shoud be same
<matthew_> rewati: normally (but not with (k)ubuntu), you just: cd /usr/src/linux; zcat /proc/config.gz >.config; make menuconfig; make; make install
<matthew_> and, if upgrading, you add a "make mrproper" before make menuconfig
<matthew_> but i am getting errors even with make menuconfig
<rewati> matthew_  i don have /proc/config.gz
<matthew_> rewati: correct.. sadly, they didn't select that option when building the kernel.
<user1> Hello all
<rewati> matthew_  so wat to do now
<matthew_> rewati: but the kernel source package does appear to have a .config already in it
<matthew_> rewati: I don't know.. i am googling for the answer..
<rewati> there are two source 1 is generic which one to go with
<rewati> mathew_ there are two source 1 is generic which one to go with
<rewati> matthew_ there are two source 1 is generic which one to go with
<user1> Blah blah
<Erickj92> i just installed Ubuntu along side Kubuntu, but Ubuntu is not showing up in my grub menu
<Daisuke_Laptop> uh
<qmr> Hey, how do I copy a CD on the fly in k3b ??
<Daisuke_Laptop> did you install the ubuntu-desktop package?
<Erickj92> the what??
<Daisuke_Laptop> how did you install ubuntu alongside kubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> you are aware it's the same OS with a different desktop environment, right?  there's no need for two installations
<Erickj92> i used the guided install to resize my harddrive, and let it do its thing
<Daisuke_Laptop> that was pointless
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Erickj92> but i want KDE and GNOME
<Daisuke_Laptop> you'll HAVE kde and gnome
<Daisuke_Laptop> you select what you want from the login screen
<Erickj92> i see
<Daisuke_Laptop> trust me, it's a much better use of space - you can keep settings between the two, share the same home directory
<Erickj92> i dont really want to share the same home directory
<Daisuke_Laptop> i flip back and forth between gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox, enlightenment, whatever i feel like at the time
<Erickj92> i want 2 different computers, basically
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah...
<Erickj92> really?
<Erickj92> so should i just delete the partition with Ubuntu on it, and resize the partition with Kubuntu on it?
<Erickj92> or, what can i do at this point?
<Erickj92> Diasuke, what can i do now?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sorry, checking on dinner
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, i don't know why grub wouldn't show the other - possibly because they're the same kernel maybe?  should have been something...
<Erickj92> i see
<Daisuke_Laptop> but that's what i would personally recommend, deleting and resizing
<Erickj92> well im in gparted and see that i can get rid of Ubuntu
<Erickj92> but it wont let me resize the partition with Kubuntu on it
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, that you'll have to do from the livecd
<Erickj92> ahh, i see
<Erickj92> how long will you be here?
<Daisuke_Laptop> not long tonight
<Daisuke_Laptop> bout to eat dinner, watch a movie and go to bed
<Erickj92> ok
<Erickj92> well if your not here, ill just try to get some one else
<Erickj92> so its: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<qmr> How do I copy a CD on the fly in ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> right
<Erickj92> ok
<Erickj92> or: sudo apt-get install xubunut-desktop
<oneeyedelf1> how do I stop all unknown file associations from opening in kwrite from konqueror when browsing the web
<oneeyedelf1> *when a website doesn't send the mimetype
<SilentDis> hello :)
<SilentDis> i think i'm making this harder than it is.  i have no floppy drive on my machine, and am looking to update the bios.  I pulled a bootCD ISO file, got the bios update stuff, just need to add these 2 files to the ISO, and burn it.
<SilentDis> burning it, obviously isn't a problem.  just need some way to actually add files to it.  is it possible to mount it and add them, or some such?
<pnukeid> hi
<SilentDis> greetings
<pnukeid> i try to install apache&php with deb, but install mysql with source, can i connect php with this mysql ?
<SilentDis> yes, but i am unsure how.  bug the folks over in #ubuntu-server or in #apache, they'll be apt to have that info :)
<pnukeid> ok thx
<Pendeta> When I run tracert on any external url I get all stars except for the first and last line. Is this the fault of my ISP or a problem with my computer?
<SilentDis> Pendeta: sounds like the machine is actually reaching the remote server, but something is blocking in between, does it happen to everything you traceroute to?
<Pendeta> SilentDis, yes. However, most web pages still load in Firefox. But I have one website (my own) I cannot connect to in any way. For that web site I usually get all stars except for the first line.
<Pendeta> ...when using tracert/
<SilentDis> Pendeta: whom are you using for an isp?
<Pendeta> SilentDis, Telkomnet, an Indonesian ISP.
<SilentDis> Pendeta: hmm... no idea on that one.  i know comcast blocks in some areas in the US, for example, same with verizon.
<Pendeta> SilentDis, what do they block and why?
<SilentDis> Pendeta: they block because they think it's 'hacking' to do stuff like that, or they don't want their networks responding and 'wasting' bandwidth.  i herd a multitude of answers from the comcast guys when i was using them.
<Erickj92> how do i install kiba-dock?
<SilentDis> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> !info kiba-dock
<ubotu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in gutsy
<prince_jammys> Erickj92: there's directions online. it's not available through apt
<Erickj92> none of the onlinse things work
<Erickj92> ive tried a ton of them
<SilentDis> ahh, that explains why ubotu knows nothing :)  thank you prince_jammys :)
<Pendeta> SilentDis, ok. Many thanks!
<Erickj92> i knew there wasnt a apt for it
<prince_jammys> Erickj92: i remember doing it with feisty, but i haven't tried with gutsy.   did you try kooldock?
<Erickj92> kooldock doesnt have the effects
<Erickj92> i like the kiba effects
<prince_jammys> the bouncing?
<Erickj92> yeah, and the flying
<prince_jammys> because it does do the zoom thing
<Erickj92> kooldock was alright. i just love the awesome effects that kiba-dock has
<prince_jammys> yeah, it was pretty cool.  i remember i also tried a few howtos, but only one worked
<Erickj92> they all seem to give some kind of error that stops me dead in my tracks
<prince_jammys> isn't kiba-dock written by Amaranth?  sometimes you can catch him at #ubuntu
<prince_jammys> i may be wrong on that, but it might have been him who wrote it
<prince_jammys> he was on last night
<Erickj92> ill have to look into that sometimes
<Erickj92> right now, its bed time
<prince_jammys> actually now that i think  of it, it may have written by Akamaru.  Amaranth did 'alacarte'
<Erickj92> bye
<prince_jammys> bye
<Kano> Riddell: could you fix the kde4 iso that at least cookies work with konqueor
<Frijolie> is KDE4 going to be in 8.04?
<Frijolie> don't everyone answer all at once!
<andrew_> im in 8.04, and it wasnt installed by default
<Y-Town> does google have a desktop search tool for linux?
<sickz> hola, tengo un duda con ubuntu, alguien podria ayudarme?
<prince_jammys> !es | sickz
<ubotu> sickz: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<comp5> i've installed  printer hp 3550 in windows xp...i want to print through my other networked linux (OP) computers.. pliz help
<comp5> hello
<comp5> anyone who cvan assist me
<prince_jammys> comp5: try #ubuntu
<crackhead_25> can anyone help me get my printer to work?
<crackhead_25> it was working fine a few days ago, before i did a feisty to gutsy upgrade.. arghhhhhhhh
<Pendeta> Is there a Kubuntu server edition?
<sarah__> Pendeta: its kubuntu cause it has KDE, server editinos have no desktop enviornment
<ActionParsnip> sarah__, server one (I believe uses gnome)
<sarah__> ah wierd i thought the point of those is when you didnt need a gui
<ActionParsnip> sarah__, it may just drop to CLI and have no gui but there is nothing stopping you installing a DE
<ActionParsnip> sarah__, I've never done the server install
<ActionParsnip> you could just use X then it would be xubuntu
<comp8> can anyone help me out,my screen keeps going off and saying out of range when i run kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> comp8, have you recently modified your graphics options?
<comp8> how do i do that?
<comp8> i only installed it but am a newbie
<ActionParsnip> comp8, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pendeta> sarah and ActionParsnip, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> comp8, set your resolution and refresh rate low and build up from there
<comp8> how do you set those in kubuntu
<sarah__> comp8: try your monitors autoadjust
<ActionParsnip> comp8, its all there when you run that command
<ActionParsnip> comp8, if in doubt leave the defaults
<ActionParsnip> comp8, what graphics card do you have?
<comp8> am using an old used monitor so i havent a clue what card it is
<ActionParsnip> comp8, the card is in the pc, not the monitor
<ActionParsnip> can you give us a pastebin of your lspci output
<ActionParsnip> !paste | comp8
<ubotu> comp8: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<comp8> ok,here's the thing this is the first time a using kubuntu or linux for that matter,am comingfrom a windows enviroment so i need a bit of help with those commands
<ActionParsnip> comp8, menu -> run program and type konsole then hit enter
<ActionParsnip> comp8, you will now has a "dos prompt" but the one in Linux is FAR more powerful
<comp8> ok
<ActionParsnip> comp8, type lspci and hit enter
<ActionParsnip> copy allthe text and paste it to the pastebin (above) and give us the link in the address bar
<comp8> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58347/
<comp8> that's the link
<ActionParsnip> comp8, perfect - good move
<ActionParsnip> comp8, use pastebin for masses of text or it scrolls the screen LOADS (not cool)
<ActionParsnip> comp8, ok can you open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and give us a pastebin of that file
<ActionParsnip> from the konsole you can type kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stoffer> is there a kde app that I can use to crop portions of an mp3, possibly even encorporating fading ?
<jussi01> !helpersnack | ActionParsnip
<ubotu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * ActionParsnip cheers
<ActionParsnip> cheers jussi01
<jussi01> Stoffer: yes, I think audacity should be able to do that
<ActionParsnip> Stoffer, hmm not sure. Let me google
<ActionParsnip> Stoffer, audacity seems to do it. have a look into that
<Stoffer> k, thanks
<ActionParsnip> comp8, you ok man?
<ActionParsnip> does having USB legacy disabled save any extra power / cpu time at all
<Stoffer> audacity worked great, thanks again!
<jussi01> Stoffer: yw :)
<comp8> i've tried to open that file from the konsole but it says "permission Denied"
<comp8> the /etc/X11/org.conf file
<Dorwin6> comp8: sudo nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<comp8> i've pasted that the url is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58348/
<Dorwin6> comp8 : u have not have xorg install
<comp8> how do i have it installed?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> I am trying to "rollback" from a previously manual configured wifi connection with wpa-psk and static ip to a network-manager managed connection with dhcp. Connection stalls at 28%, it works with wicd and with k-n-m on the live cd...
<cobra_> hi Kubuntus!
<MilhousePunkRock> !hi | cobra_
<ubotu> cobra_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cobra_> Hi Ubotu :-) How are the transistores ;)
<Dorwin6> hello cobra
<cobra_> Does anybody know..? My chef gave enabled root account on my kubuntu and dont want to give me a password... how do i add my account to root group in init=/bin/bash mode?
<GSF1200S> anyone alive in here?
<MilhousePunkRock> cobra_: Are you in the sudoers group?
<cobra_> how do i do that?
<GSF1200S> gotta stupid question for you guys- if I set a folders permissions to root, when I open a file within that directory, am I opening it AS root?
<MilhousePunkRock> cobra_: Type some command with sudo in front. It will prompt for you password, I think, if you are in the group
<cobra_> MilhousePunkRock: I am not in sudoers, but i want to be ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> cobra_: Basically it is possible, but you should not ask such things on a support channel.. From my point of view, it is somewhat illegal, especially at work...
<comp8> i need help with a monitor that keeps going and it says "out of range" on kubuntu 6
<MilhousePunkRock> comp8: How did you configure it?
<comp8> i didnt actually
<comp8> i just installed kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> comp8: Where does it say out of range? While booting only? There was a bug with the usplash-screen setting the resolution too high, don't know if it's still there...
<comp8> after bootup when someone is using the machine it just goes off
<comp8> thats when that it brings up the message
<MilhousePunkRock> comp8: Do you have the manual of the screen at hand? So you can set it properly?
<comp8> no its an old used monitor
<MilhousePunkRock> comp8: Try to google for the manual, you will need the correct values
<Y-Town> anyone know the name of the network tools for ping, traceroute, lookup, etc. in KDE?
<comp8> its an ibm monitor can you help with that?
<MilhousePunkRock> comp8: Since IBM probably made more than one monitor, no. What does the sticker on the back say?
<comp8> it says FRU under the type/model
<MilhousePunkRock> comp8: Good enough, google for that number
<comp8> all am getting is battery stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> comp8: The FRU number is actually unique for IBM products
<GSF1200S> anyone here know anything about permissions?
<jussi01> !anyone | GSF1200S
<ubotu> GSF1200S: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<Y-Town> anyone know the name of the network tools for ping, traceroute, lookup, etc. in KDE?
<jussi01> Y-Town: are you after the package name or?
<Y-Town> jussi01: yes sir
<jussi01> !find ping
<ubotu> Found: fping, iputils-arping, iputils-ping, kjumpingcube, arping (and 27 others)
<comp8> i cant seem to get the manual from ibm
<GSF1200S> Im just wondering if I set a directory to be be owned as root, when I open a sript/file, is it OPENED as root?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> Y-Town: Im not sure which package they come in. but they are installed by default afaik
<Y-Town> yea... I have been looking and just cant find
<Y-Town> I found the gmome ones  :o)
<jussi01> Y-Town: any partcular reason you need the package name?
<Y-Town> so I can use it or install it... whichever is needed
<jussi01> Y-Town: you can use those tools in konsole
<jussi01> ie. ping www.google.com
<Y-Town> <<<------ GUI
<Y-Town> but I can I guess
<GSF1200S> Jussi01: so its just setting access rights.. Im just making sure im not OPENING files as root
<jussi01> GSF1200S: correct. to open things as root you need to use sudo
<jussi01> (or kdesudo)
<ActionParsnip> kdesu for gui apps
<GSF1200S> right, but the only way to open the directory is to open konqueror/dolphin as root
<GSF1200S> or sudo/kdesu
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S, where is the folder located?
<GSF1200S> home folder
<ActionParsnip> try sudo chown <your user name> <folder>
<jussi01> GSF1200S: yes, if the folder is owned by root, the only one who can make changes is root.
<jussi01> but anyone can open it
<Apple_Cat> GSF1200S: you can check permissions with " ls -l", and you will only be opening something as root if you sudo, or if you're asked for a password
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S, if you change the owner (chown) as root (the current owner). it willbe given to the user
<GSF1200S> Ok.. this is all my bad.. im not being clear enough-  I want to lock a folder to where only the root account can access and view the contents, including opening the files/running scripts, but I dont want those files scripts to run with admin/root privledges
<GSF1200S> sorry I wasnt more clear
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S, chown the individual files but leave the folder owned by root (my guess)
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip: cool.. ill give that a shot
<GSF1200S> Thanks jussi01, Apple_Cat as well :)
<jussi01> :)
<Apple_Cat> np
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S, any joy?
<GSF1200S> trying as we speak: multitasking quite a bit :) let you know in a few..
<ActionParsnip> cool
<Apple_Cat> man chown, and man chmod should sort things out if you have any problems
<GSF1200S> that will do perfect guys
<GSF1200S> thanks alot
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip, Apple_Cat- thanks :)
<Apple_Cat> np ^.^
<Apple_Cat> hrm how can i make a shortcut to open dolphin in split mode with specific directories in each split window?
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S, you got it??
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, googling now
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, try dolhin --help-kde
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip: yeah man.. good to go
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S, sweet as :)
<GSF1200S> heh, :)
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, just loading my virtualbox
<Apple_Cat> there are a few options under configure dolphin, but what i really want is to just specify a few options and arguments when starting it
<comp8> can someone help me,i have a monitor that keeps going off and saying "Frequency out of range"
<Apple_Cat> " /etc/X11/Xorg.conf "
<Apple_Cat> look under screen settings to see if resolution is set too high
<comp8> what settings are optimal,am new to kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, got it!
<Apple_Cat> http://www.linux.com/feature/118108
<Apple_Cat> :O wow fantastic
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, run dolphin, settings -> configure dolphin
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, general -> splitview mode
<Apple_Cat> 20:31] <ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, just loading my virtualbox
<Apple_Cat> [20:32] <-- Y-Town has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<Apple_Cat> [20:32] <Apple_Cat> there are a few options under configure dolphin, but what i really want is to just specify a few options and arguments when starting it
<Apple_Cat> I don't really want to configure the global settings for it
<comp8> am a newbie to kubuntu n am not really comfortable with the system yet so am not sure which settings are optimal for my used IBM monitor
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, thats all I know
<ActionParsnip> comp8, I need your xorg.conf pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | comp8
<comp8> how do i get that
<ActionParsnip> comp8, run kate and open /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<ActionParsnip> *.conf sorry
<Apple_Cat> comp8:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> comp8, i just wanna see whats going on before he dives into that
<comp8> ok am just about to do that, ca you give me that url again
<ActionParsnip> !paste | comp8
<ActionParsnip> comp8, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Apple_Cat> http://www.linux.com/feature/118108 this one ?
<comp8> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58349/
<comp8> thats where i have pasted it
<kid> algum brazuca ai
<Apple_Cat> 1024x768 is the highest res ?
<comp8> yah
<comp8> that's the highest possible
<ActionParsnip> comp8, ok looks pretty good. just seeing what i can find now
<Apple_Cat> hrm 1 to 15 bit depth might be doing it
<ActionParsnip> comp8, ok i found something
<comp8> Aple_Cat, i have no idea what that means
<ActionParsnip> comp8, get the konsole back up
<ActionParsnip> cd /etc/X11 (press enter and it is CaSe SeNsItIvE)
<ActionParsnip> comp8, ok so far
<comp8> no says file not found
<ActionParsnip> comp8, cd /etc
<comp8> same thing
<ActionParsnip> in a black konsole screen?
 * ActionParsnip fires up his virtualbox
<comp8> yes
<ActionParsnip> hmm gimme a sec
<Apple_Cat> how did you paste the stuff from before then ?
<comp8> which stuff Apple_Cat?
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, in kate ;)
<Apple_Cat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58349/
<ActionParsnip> comp8, ok open a fresh konsole
<comp8> i pasted it from Kate
<Apple_Cat> hrm i might just leave it to ActionParsnip for a bit then
<ActionParsnip> comp8, if you type pwd what do you get?
<ActionParsnip> comp8, should be a single line
<ActionParsnip> like /home/andy is what I get
<comp8> let me try that?
<ActionParsnip> comp8, yeah go for it
<comp8> let me get this straight cd/etc/X11 right?
<ActionParsnip> comp8, you need a space afer cd
<comp8> ok
<ActionParsnip> cd /etc/X11
<ActionParsnip> comp8, ok so far
<ActionParsnip> ?
<comp8> still not working
<ActionParsnip> you need to hit enter at the end
<ActionParsnip> if you type pwd (and hit enter) what does it say?
<comp8> it works now
<ActionParsnip> comp8, so you ar ein the X11 folder?
<comp8> its waiting for me to type
<comp8> am there
<ActionParsnip> comp8, ok now type sudo cp xorg.cong xorg.conf.bak
<ActionParsnip> comp8, this will back up your xorg.conf incase things go wrong and we can easily roll back
<ActionParsnip> comp8, all good?
<comp8> it says file not found
<comp8> the xorg.cong
<ActionParsnip> if you typ pwd does it reply: /etc/X11
<ActionParsnip> comp8, its xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> not cong
<ActionParsnip> conf = config
<comp8> let me try that
<ActionParsnip> comp8, its really good practise to backup files like this before messing with them
<ActionParsnip> comp8, you can copy/paste from here to the konsole too
<ActionParsnip> sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<comp8> it's now in the folder you had said what next?
<ActionParsnip> ok now kdesu kate xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> this will enable us to edit the file
<ActionParsnip> in kate
<comp8> sory what??
<ActionParsnip> kdesu kate xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> kdesu gives us admin power, kate is the program to run and we want to open xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> comp8, is it open?
<comp8> it;s open
<ActionParsnip> ok fabulous
<comp8> next
<ActionParsnip> comp8, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-656870.html read that down a bit til you see the word monitor
<ActionParsnip> and read down YOUR file on your system in kate
<ActionParsnip> basically that guy has the same monitor as you
<ActionParsnip> so if you copy his monitor config lines and paste it to yours so that ONLY that section is identical
<ActionParsnip> you should be ok.
<ActionParsnip> you get me. say if you dont cos it will cause hell if this file is damaged (hence the backup)
<ActionParsnip> ?
<comp8> i still dont get it,let me read it a bit 1 min ok?
<ActionParsnip> np
<ActionParsnip> you need the line starting  Section "Monitor"
<comp8> found it
<comp8> just copy paste right?
<ActionParsnip> comp8, totally
<ActionParsnip> comp8, only the monitor bit though
<comp8> mine is commented,does that matter?
<ActionParsnip> comp8, the monitor bit wont be commented
<ActionParsnip> comp8, yours just says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58349/
<ActionParsnip> comp8, line 97 to 100
<comp8> i've pasted it should i save the file?
<ActionParsnip> yes save and exit kate
<comp8> i ahve whats next?
<ActionParsnip> comp8, now when you restart (just to test) it should come back up and be ok
<comp8> let me restart now n we see,give me a minute...?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<gundam_rx78nt1> anybody knows where I can find information on creating an HA cluster with kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> whats HA?
<gundam_rx78nt1> High Availability.
<ActionParsnip> gundam_rx78nt1, do you mean just a load of redundant servers in a cluster
<ActionParsnip> gundam_rx78nt1, found this: http://www.ram.org/computing/linux/linux_cluster.html
 * ActionParsnip hopes comp8 comes back
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, can you see anything wrong with my advice?
<gundam_rx78nt1> ActionParsnip, I have read that one already.  they are using their own written software for the redundancy functionality.. I want to create a clustered load balanced wed cluster.
<gundam_rx78nt1> web cluster.  It's so that my web site is up no matter which server goes down.
<Apple_Cat> ActionParsnip: nope, it all seemed pretty straightforward
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, cheers. Just dont like sending peeps toxorg.conf ville
<ActionParsnip> gundam_rx78nt1, http://www.linux.com/feature/114005
<ForgeAus> hehe thats a paradox if ever I saw one, theres someone with the nickname human_being in ##windows!
<Apple_Cat> lol xorg.conf ville
<Apple_Cat> lol windows
<gundam_rx78nt1> ActionParsnip: That is for redundant routers.
 * ActionParsnip thinks aero looks cheap
<ActionParsnip> gundam_rx78nt1, its not something ive looked at. I'm just googling
<gundam_rx78nt1> oh, ok
<Apple_Cat> .....cheap...and icky
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, I was talking to a guy in ##windows who said he bought Vista purely because of Aero
<ActionParsnip> theres a cola called Ubuntu too now
<Apple_Cat> each to his own i guess, but on the other hand.... WHY!?!
<Danskmand> Hi :-) - I just installed "my first s... Ubuntu" ! - Works like a charm and seems a lot better than the suse-stuff I am used to....I just have one problem
<ActionParsnip> Danskmand, sup
<Danskmand> I am connecting to the Ubuntu-server from my win-client using putty and have a Xming server running too on the client. I have set up putty to forwart the X11 to my client so I can work from my client...But I have a problem with my .Xauthority file thats in the home-dir....its owned by root, so when I start a program, I get a "unable to write" error.....when I chown the file to the user, it works like a charm....Until I reboot, its back to 
<Danskmand> How can I make it permanent ?
<Danskmand> Actually this conversation runs that way using Pidgin....
<rewati> my sound is not workin and i compiled and installed alsa but still no  sound. cat /proc/asound/cards  says nosound card
<rewati> can any budy help
<ActionParsnip> Danskmand, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/xauth-timeout-in-locking-authority-file-.xauthority-392633/
<ActionParsnip> rewati, canyou pastebin your lspci please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | rewati
<ubotu> rewati: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<TheFuzzball> hello, I have an IBM Thinkpad X30 with kubuntu 7.10 installed and when I close my lid and open it again the screen stays black no matter what I do...
<TheFuzzball> ...I always have to force the computer to shut down and then start it again
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<rewati> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58350/
<Danskmand> ActionParsnip: I will try that, but it seems to me that my Xming is a little unstable, it crashed again and as soon as I say "dont send", this conversation will be over....but I'll be back, so dont move ;-)
<Danskmand> So thank you in advance :-)
<ActionParsnip> rewati, may help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-387876.html
<rewati> ActionParsnip here is wat i have done til now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58351/
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball, sudo shutdown -r now
<ActionParsnip> rewati, why not just use the repos?
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip: why?
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball, that will make your system reboot
<ActionParsnip> rewati, you done your updates yet?
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip: I know, sudo reboot is easier, why do I need to reboot?
<rewati> Actionparsnip synaptic update right
<ActionParsnip> rewati, can do it at cli (easier).
<max_> I need to edit the menu.lst file how I can set root pwd in Kate?
<comp8> hey ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> rewati, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> comp8, all better?
<comp8> no the system wont start
<ere4si> !sudo | max_
<ubotu> max_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<max_> (THANKS I try it...)
<comp8> it's hangong on the last part of boot up
<comp8> hanging*
<ActionParsnip> comp8, very weird. we'll if you copy the file we backed up over the top of the file we editted you'll be back to where you started
<comp8> that might be a bit of a situation coz it doesnt actualy start,am on a different machine right now
<rewati> Actionparsnip i did that it said 0 upgraded 0 removed 0 installed
<comp8> the one we edite doesnt start
<ActionParsnip> rewati, did you update first?
<rewati> Actionparsnip now what
<ActionParsnip> comp8, ok, you on live cd now?
<rewati> yes i did
<ActionParsnip> rewati, check that site I pasted. Seems quite common
<comp8> no i ahve kubuntu istalled on like 8 comuters,do you want me to use live cd on the machine that wont start?
<ActionParsnip> rewati, http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&q=Intel+Corporation+82801H+no+sound&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<ActionParsnip> comp8, yeah we need to copy the backed up xorg.conf back so it will boot
<comp8> let me start the cd,just a minute
<max_> (thanks a lot sudo work correctly)
<ere4si> max_, great :)
<Apple_Cat> hrm that's mighty odd that it still doesn't work, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, yeah its weird, same monitor from the xorg outputs
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-656870.html
<ActionParsnip> comp8, what error do you get when you boot it?
<comp8>  error actually,it just hangs and waits as if its about to start. It just brings up the kubuntu logo n then hangs ,this after loading everything
<comp8> now i have it on live cd, what next?
<Apple_Cat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe ?
<Apple_Cat> hrm ?
<comp8> so i just type that into the konsole?
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, he cant run that if it hangs at login
<Apple_Cat> so no more screen out of range ?
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, you have a go but there is a backup of xorg.conf called xorg.conf.bak
<Apple_Cat> yeah, i didn't see that before i posted
<ActionParsnip> I gotta jet
<ActionParsnip> sorry :(
<comp8> so wat do i do?
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, can you pick this up please
<Apple_Cat> I'll try
<ActionParsnip> cheers
<comp8> ok Aple_cat where do we go from here?
<Apple_Cat> so it just hangs before the login screen when trying to boot ?
<comp8> yah...
<comp8> it just hangs there
<Apple_Cat> does it get to the loading screen with the little loading bar ?
<comp8> it loads everything but just when it's about to go to the screen where there are several icons
<Apple_Cat> hrm, boot up into the live cd if you haven't already
<comp8> i have,
<Apple_Cat> sorry I'm going to be a bit slow to reply for a few minutes
<comp8> thats ok...
<Apple_Cat> hm sorry,maybe it would be easier to just boot up into recovery mode
<comp8> how do i do that?
<Apple_Cat> just reboot, then it should come up with the grub meny and there should some options, one of them will be ubuntu recovery mode
<Apple_Cat> menu*
<comp8> its up waiting for me to type something
<Apple_Cat> ok great, i think I'll try get you to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<comp8> so i just type that in?
<Apple_Cat> what does it say on the screen ?
<Apple_Cat> yep, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<comp8> right now it just says root@comp8:~#
<Apple_Cat> allright then, type " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (then press enter)
<jackault> Is there a way to get kinfocenter to generate a report containing all the system specs?
<comp8> ok now it wants to know if i want attempt to auto detect hardware
<Apple_Cat> dmidecode -q | less, not kinfocenter, but will print system specs, jackault
<Apple_Cat> say yes, comp8
<comp8> there are several drivers listed with i810 seelcted
<Apple_Cat> is it asking you to select anything ?
<comp8> it says select the desired x server driver  with an ok button at the bottom but there is one already selected,should i say ok?
<Apple_Cat> if it has already selected one, just select <OK> and continue
<jackault> thanks Apple_Cat
<Apple_Cat> next screen should ask for an identifier, it should say the name of your video card, select <OK>
<jackault> Do you know if Ubuntu comes with dmidecode also?
<comp8> done....
<Apple_Cat> that was what that cmd did, jackault
<Apple_Cat> now it should say something about  "PCI:1:00", just select <OK> and continue
<jackault> Apple_Cat: I don't follow?
<comp8> ok,so far so good,now it wants me to enter amount memory to be used by the video card,wat do i enter?
<Apple_Cat> sorry,jackault,I don't follow either ?
<jackault> What did you mean by "that was what that cmd did" in referrence to my question about whether it's on Ubuntu ?
<jackault> as opposed to Kubuntu
<Apple_Cat> write 8mb, select <OK>, and continue
<comp8> it wants to know if it should use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Apple_Cat> <Yes>
<comp8> auto detect keyboard layout?
<Apple_Cat> do you know what kind of keyboard you have ?
<comp8> it's a compaq.
<Apple_Cat> <No>
<comp8> so i should say no?
<Apple_Cat> yes you should say no
<comp8> keyboard layout "us"?
<Apple_Cat> <Yes>
<comp8> xkb rule to use?
<Apple_Cat> xorg should be in the bar, select <Ok>
<dhq> i want to make a vpn what do i do
<comp8> now there's some stuff about keyboards and wat i should enter but there's only an ok button....
<Apple_Cat> yep just select <Ok> and continue
<comp8> pc104?
<Apple_Cat> yep
<comp8> another ok button,press it?
<Apple_Cat> yep
<Apple_Cat> Leave the next screen blank and continue on
<comp8> it wants me to select keyboard variant,watshould i type?
<comp8> another ok button..?
<comp8> should i also press that and continue?
<Apple_Cat> yep, just hit ok
<Apple_Cat> Leave blank again,and continue on
<comp8> now it wants mouse options...ImPS/2 or ExplorerPs/@
<comp8> sory PS/2
<Apple_Cat> explorerPS/2
<comp8> emulate 3 button mouse?
<Apple_Cat> do you have a middle mouse button ?
<comp8> a scroll
<Apple_Cat> <yes> then
<comp8> another ok button
<Apple_Cat> <Ok> again
<comp8> another one...
<Apple_Cat> what does it say ?
<comp8> select the X.org server modules that should be loaded by default then it has a list
<Apple_Cat> <OK> again
<Apple_Cat> <Yes> to write defualt Files section to configuration file
<Apple_Cat> <Yes> to attempt monitor autodetection
<zoreol> hello
<zoreol> :)
<comp8> it wants an identifier for my monitor
<Apple_Cat> what does it have in there ?
<comp8> it has an ibm 6331 E54
<Apple_Cat> <Ok> again then
<zoreol> who's playing Warsow?
<zoreol> i have a question
<comp8> now it wants video modes and and it has a list
<Apple_Cat> are there stars next to 1280x1024, 800x600 ?
<comp8> yah,also on the 640x480
<Apple_Cat> <Ok> again then
<comp8> aanother ok button...
<Apple_Cat> <ok to the next screen of text
<Apple_Cat> <simple>then <Ok>
<comp8> monitor size?
<Apple_Cat> just select whichever is the size of your monitor
<Apple_Cat> It'd either be 19" or 17"
<comp8> actually it's closer to 14 inches
<Apple_Cat> yep i just saw that, just select 15 inches
<Apple_Cat> those crt's throwing off my calcamalations
<comp8> write monitor sync ranges to configuration file?
<Apple_Cat> <Yes>
<comp8> color depth?
<Apple_Cat> <24> colour depth
<Apple_Cat> now you should be back to the black screen
<comp8> am there
<Apple_Cat> try "startx"
<gundam_rx78nt1> Apple_Cat: "calcamalations"???
<Apple_Cat> yes,calcamalations haha
<gundam_rx78nt1> so my calcamalations is... 42!
<comp8> it's starting up,thanx Apple_Cat,you a God send!
<Apple_Cat> oh excellent, glad to hear it
<Apple_Cat> ^,^
<comp8> And everything is working as it should
<Apple_Cat> so you're logged in and everythings fine ?
<comp8> yah except something is wrong with the networ printer i was using coz now it says the CUPS server xconnection failed
<comp8> sory CUPS server
<Apple_Cat> and it was working before ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Apple_Cat: do you happen to know where I can find information on how to setup a kubuntu high availability web server cluster?
<comp8> yes, i had installed a network printer but it's not there now
<Apple_Cat> how did you set it up before ?
<comp8> ion a samba network using the add printer wizard
<comp8> but the backend selection on the wizard is now inactive
<Apple_Cat> you most likely won't be using Kubuntu as it will just be cmd line based,gundam?
<Apple_Cat> hrm it's odd that it was working before but isn't now, anyone have any ideas ?
<comp8> gat to run Apple Cat,will be back to get a solution,thanks heaps!
<Marphine> Hey folks I have an issue that I am hoping to find a resolution to that's related to the K3b burning app
<Apple_Cat> no worries,comp8 ^^
<Marphine> It's the primary reason that I maintain a dual boot system these days
<Apple_Cat> What's the issue ?
<Marphine> What ha[ppens is that I go to launch the app, the cursor bounces like it's loading...
<Marphine> and then...
<Marphine> ...nothing
<Marphine> oh and it  does show up in my process list at this point but no changes on the GUI
<baudthief> Anyone have an idea of how to turn off the grey bullet backgrounds in OpenOffice?
<Apple_Cat> tried reinstalling ?
<Marphine> yup
<Apple_Cat> purging ?
<Marphine> elaborate please re: purging
<jussi01> sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Apple_Cat> yep, that's the one
<Marphine> I will now
<Marphine> what's it supposed to accomplish?
<Apple_Cat> purging removes some config files and whatnot
<Marphine> okay purged now reinstalling from konsole
<Apple_Cat> so the theory is if you remove the program and it's config files, then reinstall you might get rid of whatever is causing the problems
<baudthief> I guess I have to revert to MS office then :(
<Apple_Cat> baudthief: ?
<Marphine> grrrr
<baudthief> Bullets in OpenOffice have a gray background, regardless of any options changed
<Marphine> (that means that I tried the suggestion to no avail)
<baudthief> this: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=10390 - didn't work
<toter> Hi everybody... I'm having problems with Hardy Heron...Monitor & Display under System Settings does not work. Anybody also having this problem?
<Marphine> anybody have any other suggestion? I hate having to maintain a Win partition and a fat32 partition to use for my data-to-be-burned on this tiny drive
<Apple_Cat> Please elaborate, toter?
<toter> ok
<toter> I just installed Hardy Heron... First thing I tried was to change the resolution... didn't work
<toter> I tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... Everything is update now
<toter> still doesn't work
<Marphine> it's enough to make me want to go out and smoke a bunch of crack out of frustration
<toter> I get this error: "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded"
<toter> The console output is....
<toter> Traceback (most recent call last):
<toter>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/displayconfig.py", line 1483, in slotSecondMonitorToggled
<toter>     self._syncGUIScreen()
<toter>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/displayconfig.py", line 1182, in _syncGUIScreen
<toter>     self.resize_slider.setScreen(self.current_screen)
<toter>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/displayconfigwidgets.py", line 46, in setScreen
<toter>     self.screensizeslider.setMaxValue(len(screen.getAvailableResolutions())-1)
<toter> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'getAvailableResolutions'
<toter> Error in sys.excepthook:
<toter> Traceback (most recent call last):
<toter>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apport_python_hook.py", line 42, in apport_excepthook
<toter>     binary = os.path.realpath(os.path.join(os.getcwdu(), sys.argv[0]))
<toter> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'argv'
<jussi01> !paste | toter
<ubotu> toter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<toter> sorry, i didn't know... i'm knew here
<jussi01> toter: no problems. please dont do it again though :)
<frank23> toter: that's the bug in hardy right?
<toter> frank23: yes
<jussi01> toter: hardy stuff should be in #ubuntu+1 :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> Marphine: are you still there?
<frank23> toter: it's related to the fact that xorg.conf changed alot in hardy.
<gundam_rx78nt1> wireless drivers also changed in Hardy.
<gundam_rx78nt1> the intel drivers don't work for me.
<Marphine> yeah
<gundam_rx78nt1> open a konsole session and run k3b.  If it fails, you should see why.
<Marphine> I'm just frustrated with the fact that I'm still M$ dependant for burning dvd's
<gundam_rx78nt1> type k3b.
<Marphine> sure justa sec
<toter> frank23: i'm just saying... i think it has something to do with python... i just want to change the resolution...
<gundam_rx78nt1> oh, another thing is try running it as root, if it comes up, you can try to troubleshoot with your config files.
<Marphine> yeah I did that and /// nothing
<Marphine> it didn't even give me my name@name-COMPUTERNAME:~$ prompt again... just dropped to the next line and hangs
<gundam_rx78nt1> hold on
<Marphine> running as root.....and..... the same. asks for pw then drops to next line and no prompt nothing
<gundam_rx78nt1> can you see if the process is running?  ps -A | grep k3b
<Marphine> I can see it from the process table
<Marphine> multiple instances
<gundam_rx78nt1> kill them all.
<Marphine> they will not die
<Marphine> for real I've tried from the process table app
<gundam_rx78nt1> on the konsole as sudo or root do a kill -9 <pid>
<Marphine> there were three
<gundam_rx78nt1> are they dead?
<Marphine> I was able to kill two of the instances... one refuses to die
<Marphine> this is so odd and frustrating... I may have to go back to shooting heroin because of this
<MasseR> Hi. Has someone good experience with wpa_supplicant? I'm going from a place with wpa enabled to a place without it. I have to boot the computer to get wpa disabled. Rt2500.
<Marphine> okay for real though I really just wanna make a dvd without having to restart, stopping my torrents
<MasseR> However if I do ifdown wlan0 ; killall -9 wpa_supplicant ; ifup wlan0 - I do get ip but dns doesn't seem to work
<MasseR> (I'm changing /etc/network/interfaces between those commands)
<gundam_rx78nt1> Marphine, looking at the process table, who is the 'owner' of the process?
<Marphine> under the 'login' columb is 'luser' my login
<Marphine> and that's how I'm logged in now
<Tondar> hi all , any one can help me ?
<Tondar> I want to install Server package ( mysql, PHP , and so one ) from kubunto DVD how I can do that ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> and if you type kill <pid> as you, it doesn't stop it?
<Marphine> correct
<gundam_rx78nt1> it's wierd that it doesn't die.  Usually with root priveledges you should be able to kill it easily.
<Marphine> that's my understanding as well, though I'm admittedly a linux novice
<Tondar> ?
<jussi01> !lamp | Tondar
<ubotu> Tondar: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gundam_rx78nt1> Marphine: this might work killall k3b
<wyf_>  
<Marphine> :(
<Marphine> hey brb in 5 min
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok
<dhuwyf> 新人初到，请多指教。
<el-gokulo> im sorry to ask again. but i got some isp problems and i dont know whether my question was send or not
<el-gokulo> can anyone tell me, where the defalut kicker background image is located? rigkt click on panel -> configure panel -> appearance -> background image
<gundam_rx78nt1> el-gokulo: /usr/share/apps/kicker
<gundam_rx78nt1> under the wallpaper directory
<el-gokulo> thx
<gundam_rx78nt1> np
<dhuwyf> this channel is not speak chinese?!
<Marphine> aaiite
<dhuwyf> ?
<Jucato> !cn | dhuwyf
<ubotu> dhuwyf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dhuwyf> thanks
<gundam_rx78nt1> Marphine: do a kill -TERM <pid>
<Marphine> oh and Gundam, regardless of whether we discover a resolution for my issue, I just want to make sure that you know that your efforts are greatly appreciated
<gundam_rx78nt1> as super user.
<Marphine> that failed to produce the desired effect
<Marphine> I'm afraid that I'm going to have to remove the k3b app, reboot, and then reinstall to get it to stop
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok then the last thing I can say is do kill -HUP <pid>, if not, then I will suggest to reboot.
<_linus> ola ,bomdia
<Marphine> okay justa sec then
<_linus> alguem que fala pt-br na sala
<Marphine> grrrrr
<Marphine> I'm gonna remove it before rebooting
<Pici> !br | _linus
<ubotu> _linus: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Marphine> how frustrating... it takes a while to get a good speed going on a torrent and I'm gonna hafta stop it
<Marphine> at least I have the foresite to save the .torrent file until the transfer finishes
<gundam_rx78nt1> sorry, I couldn't help more.
<SmokeIT> say i just tried to install the new alsa driver
<Marphine> okay since I'm shutting down I have some stuff to do in WinBlows... can you tell me what you were going to suggest once I manage to terminate the process?
<SmokeIT> and once they where installed kmix stopt working
<Marphine> I'lll just save this chatlog and work from there but I don't plan on being back for about 2 hours
<Marphine> or is that the end?
<Marphine> lol
<SmokeIT> i tried to reinstall the packages with adept manager to get the old drivers back
<Marphine> oh don't be sorry it's cool
<SmokeIT> but it still don't work
<Marphine> I really appreciate you making the effort
<Marphine> I worked tech support for an ISP for 4 years and I understand that not every problem has a reasonable solutioon
<SmokeIT> can anybody help me
<Dorwin6> hi what is the command to install kubuntu package after downloading it
<Dorwin6> was it something like sudo apt-get install disp-update
<Dr_Willis> Normally one uses 'sudo apt-get install whatever'
<Dr_Willis> you DONT 'download' it beforhand normally
<Dr_Willis> sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Dr_Willis> for dwnloaded ones.. BUT that may not get all the dependencies.
<Dorwin6> DR_Willis : how do i install of all the updates that I've just downloaded from sources.list
<Jucato> Dorwin6: how did you download them?
 * Jucato believes he already gave an answer to the same question earlier...
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> there ya go.. :) thas how i do it.
<Dorwin6> thanks that is what I am looking for
<Dorwin6> upgrades
<Jucato> [Tue Mar 4 2008] [08:55:23] <Jucato>    Dorwin6: "sudo apt-get update" to fetch updates and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to install them
<Jucato> turns out I gave the same answer to the same question to the same person earlier :)
<Dorwin6> Jucato : I have just reformat again :( so its gone.
<Dorwin6> jucato : I shall write it down now
<Dorwin6> jucato : im trying to install kubuntu from scratch again to make sure I remember what everyone has thought me before
<Jucato> :D
 * Jucato hugs his IRC logs
<Dr_Willis> Dorwin6,  that update, did NOT download the 'updates' it updated the LIST of packages.  and thus knows what ones are now upgradeable :)
<Dr_Willis> I think i got that rught. heh
<Jucato> basically "sudo apt-get update" just checks if there are updates available
<Dr_Willis> it fetches the list of updates i guess is correct to say.
 * Jucato nods
 * Dorwin6 thank jucato and Dr_Willis for thier help
<Dorwin6> will note down the commands now
<Dr_Willis> Dorwin6,  those are pretty much 'apt-get' fundamentals.. :)  Lesson 1, day one.
<Dr_Willis> I need to read more on the apt system also..  its so... interesting.
<Dorwin6> Dr_Willis : any book that you would able to suggest me to read
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<gundam_rx78nt1> sorry Marphine, I had a meeting to attend.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am working right now.
<pitris> Hi guys, can anyone help me with installing latest VLC player?
<pitris> I'm getting these errors:
<pitris> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pitris>   vlc: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7-1) but 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 is to be installed
<pitris>        Depends: libcaca0 (>= 0.99.beta13b-1) but 0.99.beta11.debian-3 is to be installed
<pitris>        Depends: libcairo2 (>= 1.5.8) but 1.4.10-1ubuntu4.4 is to be installed
<pitris> etc.
<jussi01> !paste | pitris
<ubotu> pitris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> pitris: sudo apt-get update then try again
<pitris> jussi01: I've already done this
<pitris> jussi01: haven't helped
<Pici> pitris: Where are you trying to install vlc from?
<pitris> Pici: deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/gutsy-i386/arch ./
<pitris> Pici: I found that link at VLC site
<jussi01> pitris: curiosity in me asks why do you want the latest one?
<pitris> jussi01: I need v4l2 support for my webcam
<pitris> jussi01: the latest stable didn't work for me
<jussi01> pitris: ahh, got you
<pitris> Doesn't ubuntu provide latest packages that vlc needs or is it a bug in vlc package?
<dancemusiconly> good evening! i've got a usb DVDRW-drive. When I insert a CD it's ok. But when i try to write a cd it doesn't work? what may cause the problem
<dancemusiconly> anybody here????
<alvar> yap
<genii> yup
<alvar> staring blankly
<dancemusiconly> еще впечатление от меня от гламурно развратной сцучки, ааа???
<dancemusiconly> я бля круче вас! я умная! я знаю, что тимати это еще и шампунь!!!
<dancemusiconly> и вот это вот... эээ щааа.. высшая математика!!!! да!!!
<dancemusiconly> Че бля, вот вам, ага...
<genii> dancemusiconly: Does it read CD ok?
<genii> !ru | dancemusiconly
<ubotu> dancemusiconly: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dancemusiconly> sorry. yes it's ok
<genii> dancemusiconly: The laser which writes may be kaput
<Thecks> !en | Thecks
<Thecks> hah.
<dancemusiconly> than why does it work normally with windows?
<dancemusiconly> that's the problem only with kubuntu
<genii> dancemusiconly: Which burning program are you using? K3B ?
<dancemusiconly> i've tried a couple. K3B is one of them
<genii> dancemusiconly: Likely then if it is reading, the system cannot tell it is also a writer.
<dancemusiconly> can I solve this problem somehow?
<genii> dancemusiconly: Have you tried writing at 2x?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<dancemusiconly> нуы - ыешдд вщуытэе цщкл
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<dancemusiconly> yes still doesn't work
<BluesKaj> thx genii :)
<Dorwin6> !search wlrd
<ubotu> Found:
<Dorwin6> !search intel proset
<ubotu> Found: aiglx, 0x40001d-#ubuntu-effects, aiglx-#ubuntu-effects, intel-#ubuntu-effects, snd_hda_intel, hdaintel, intelhda, effects
<genii> dancemusiconly: Other than perhaps upgrading the DVD-RW firmware no other immediate ideas come to mind.
<ghostcube> hi guys ! Question what has changed from kde 3.5.7 to kde 3.5.8 and 3.5.9 in kdetaskbarrc so that compiz-taskbar  isnt working anymore
<ghostcube> compiz-fusion supporter here
<dancemusiconly> anyway tnx
<dancemusiconly> bb
<ghostcube> kicker compiz still works for the viewport switch but taskbar isnt working anymore
<genii> BluesKaj: Anytime :)
<Arwen> someone, I need a command that will replace every space (  ) in a plaintext file with an underscore ( _ )
<neosaki> >.>
<neosaki> Replace all?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen» man sed
<Arwen> sed is too confusing
<Arwen> also, is there any reason that amarok can't read album art embedded in FLAC files?
<Odd-rationale> Did the kubuntu guys ever get around to redesigning the kubuntu website? I noticed that it is no longer in the topic, but the site seems to be the same....
<jussi01> Odd-rationale: Id ask in #kubuntu-devel
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale» they are working on it
<nosrednaekim> should be ready by the time hardy is released
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: That is good to know! I don't really like the current design....
<Arwen> hehe
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, I tried using sed with the expression "s/ /_" but that only seems to do the first line?
<nosrednaekim> Arwen» there is probably a option to do it for every line
<Arwen> argh, I can't understand the man page...
<nosrednaekim> Arwen» are you doing capital r or small r?
<Arwen> r?
<nosrednaekim> for the file input.... or maybe I don't understand the man page either ^_^
<nosrednaekim> try "sed s/ /_ r filename"
<Arwen> hrmm
<nosrednaekim> and back up the file first of course ;)
<Arwen> -e expression #1, char 2: unterminated `s' command
<Arwen> :-?
<nosrednaekim> bleh :)
<Arwen> bah, I tried learning to use gawk too. ARGH EYECANCER.
<nosrednaekim> try "sed s/" "/_ r filename"
<nosrednaekim> see if the two quotes help it
<nosrednaekim> (the internal ones)\
<Arwen> same error, except in char5
<Arwen> :-)
<julle> How can i change Konversation to not open weblinks in Lynx?
<Arwen> hmm, never mind, I found it. It was "sed -e 's/ /_/g' filename"
<Arwen> julle, change your default browser in KDE
<nosrednaekim> julle» configure->general->misc->default browser
<julle> okey thax
<nosrednaekim> ah... -e :)
<nosrednaekim> shoulda seen that
<Arwen> hmm, changing Konversation to use a grey on black colorscheme doesn't really work
<Arwen> yay for invisible text
<Jucato> Arwen: it's a long story, but you'll have to manually tweak colors in Konvi because some parts don't always follow the KDE color scheme
<djdarkman> does kde have a partitioner? (qtparted doesn`t count)
<Jucato> there's another one in kde-apps.org just forgot the name
<Jucato> djdarkman: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Disk+Manager?content=70149 I think
<BluesKaj> yeah, the default purple-pink text quits & joins is ugly.
<jhutchins_wk> Why does a DE need a disk partition tool in the first place?
<BluesKaj> I changed most of the default text clours in konverstion due to colour fatigue :)
<Jucato> jhutchins_wk: admin tools perhaps
 * jhutchins_wk rejects the wrongheaded notion that system administration should involve a GUI.  That's Windows.
<clau30_> hellp. does the kubuntu live-dvd have support for ntfs partitions?
<clau30_> i ment hello :)
<Jucato> jhutchins_wk: I didn't say "system adminstrator". I said "system administration", which can be performed by a desktop user on his system
<Arwen> clau30_, yes
<Jucato> unless it's a wrongheaded notion that a user should do that
<mrunagi> i cant seem to figure out remote desktop, does anyone have experience with this?
<mrunagi> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jhutchins_wk> Jucato: If the user thinks he needs a GUI to do it, yes.
<mrunagi> what password does the remote desktop want?
<clau30_> Arwen: default or do I have to install it? gutsy 7.10 dvd i mean
<Arwen> ntfstools should be installed by default
<ghostcube> guys mac osx to linux samba or shh must be the same locale coding :|
<ghostcube> mmaybe this is tthe prob here too
<Jucato> I don't think gutsy has ntfstools installed by default, but it does have ntfs-3g installed but not enabled
<ghostcube> hmmmm is there any idea for the compiz-taskbar thing maybe it doesnt recognize ShowAllWindows=false
<clau30_> Jucato: so I can use ntfs-xyz to mount those partionions? I'll try it out
<clau30_> thanks all
<Arwen> ghostcube, hmm? compiz-taskbar only shows local windows here
<djdarkman> thanks Jucato I found it too, one problem: t requires OpenSuSE's hwinfo, parted and HAL/DBus support, and is part of the DARKSTAR Linux Project.
<Arwen> do you actually have it running? you have to remove the normal one and add the applet
<ghostcube> Arwen: sure im compiz support :|
<ghostcube> it doesnt work with kde 3.58 and 3.5.9
<Jucato> !info hwinfo | djdarkman
<ubotu> djdarkman: hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.35-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ghostcube> lol lot of root in here
<ghostcube> :D
<jhutchins_wk> mrunagi: Ping?
<Jucato> djdarkman: actually I think there was an attempt to package it for Kubuntu by one of the devs
<LjL> !nickspam | root__, root______, root________
<ubotu> root__, root______, root________: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #kubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<LjL> !rootirc
<ubotu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<djdarkman> Jucato: yes it`s int he repos allright
<lateral_link> I really dislike X
<djdarkman> why?
<lateral_link> I'm fabulas at crashing it
<djdarkman> maybe it`s the driver`s fault
<ardiani> hi everyone
<ardiani> i'm quite new on using linux
<ardiani> a love this OS and open source\
<clau30_> welcome ardiani :)
<lateral_link> it's my fault, i'm just not used to the ati driver stuff
<jhutchins_wk> lateral_link: You could just run in default mode for a while to get used to the system.
<ardiani> and i have a question
<ardiani> i'm using aony vaio
<ardiani> but i can't install my integrated web cam
<BluesKaj> lateral_link, which ati card ?
<lateral_link> 2400
<ardiani> can anyone help me
<ubuntu_> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<ubuntu_> lol i dont understand floppy drives on kubuntu
<ardiani> so is there anyone who can help me ang give me some advice how should i install a motion eye integratetd web cam on sony vaio vgn-cr320 notebooks
<BluesKaj> lateral_link, have you tried the default restricted driver in system settings /advanced or did you install the 8.2 ATI proprietary driver ?
<lateral_link> did the proprietary driver, and getting angered at the tv setttings thats all
<BluesKaj> ok, lateral_link , dunno much about that ..I use tvtime on a seperate tvtuner card
<znoG> hey all .. is it possible to do a minimal install of Kubuntu? (ie. no KDE .. like a base install). The idea is to install on a server so I want to avoid installing KDE and any graphical stuff.
<stdin> znoG: just install the server edition then
<znoG> didn't know there was a kubuntu server edition. Nice! Thanks
<stdin> there is a Ubuntu server edition, not sure if there's a Kubuntu one, but then it would be the same anyway
<znoG> yep, its ubuntu .. time to d/l
<LjL> znoG, the only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is that one has GNOME, and the other KDE. so a Kubuntu without KDE simply makes no sense
<LjL> znoG: you can use the server-specific edition, or you could also actually do a minimal install of the non-server Ubuntu
<LjL> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<znoG> LjL: yep, I figured. I thought since I have the Kubuntu DVD, I could save myself downloading an ISO by not installing any graphical stuff
<znoG> cool, thanks!
<LjL> znoG, however the normal ("live") CD (and i guess the DVD, but i've never used the DVD) is structured in a way that doesn't allow you to select what to install
<andy_> I just installed the new drivers for alsa and now kmix says that he can't find a mixer
<andy_> whats the problem
<andy_> i also tried to reinstall the older drivers with adept manager but it still doesn't work
<alejo> buenas tardes gente
<zancdar> Hello
<alejo> alguien sabes si se ha podido ejecutar solidworks en ubuntu?
<Pici> !es | alejo
<ubotu> alejo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<alejo> ok gracias
<Briareos_> is it possible to automatically lock the screen after X minutes?
<zancdar> How can i remove kubuntu-desktop whith all his dependencies to have only kubuntu-kde4-desktop ?
<alejo> i change the channel, tanks
<alejo> by
<andy_> where can i find a curse library?
<andy_> *curses
<zancdar> the libcurse?
<BluesKaj> zancdar, KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<andy_> with adept manager i can only find interfaces for that library but not the library itself
<zancdar> libncurses5-dev isn't it?
<andy_> oh yeah i found it now
<andy_> i still had some tags on
<andy_> thx
<MasseR> Why does the latest updates demand removing packages?
<MasseR> For example now they're trying to remove imlib2 and mplayer
<MasseR> Mplayer is my primary video-player so what gives?
<antiati> hello world i have a problem with hardy
<antiati> where must i go
<frank_> MasseR: did you use non-ubuntu repositories at some point to install stuff?
<antiati> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<MasseR> frank_: Repositories that didn't come with ubuntu, but all are gutsy gibbon packages
<FLUXxXx> Hello! I'm writing a project for school about Linux. Can anyone help me with this:? Which are the criterias that differeces all Linux distributions? I was thinking about the package manager (rpm/deb/etc), the desktop env (kde/gnome/etc). What else? Give me as many as you can think of. THANK YOU
<MasseR> FLUXxXx: I doubt there are such rules. I could create a distribution, name it masbuntu, and have only one extra default package compared to ubuntu
<Feuerstoff> FLUXxXx: thats off topic for this channel
<Feuerstoff> FLUXxXx: ##linux
<frank_> MasseR: yeah but sometimes programs from other repositories depend on specific versions of packages... does the mplayer package you have come from ubuntu or another source (like medibuntu)
<MasseR> Probably
<Dorwin6> have anyone installed flash in konquorer ?
<MasseR> Dorwin6: Yep, download install_flash_player_9r48_linux.tar.gz
<MasseR> frank_: Does apt have some kind of ability to force a version?
<Dorwin6> MasseR : can you tell me how do download it and install to run in Konqueror ?
<Feuerstoff> !pin > MasseR
<MasseR> Dorwin6: Can't remember where I found it
<Dorwin6> MasseR : alright then, can u let me know if u recall it
<frank_> MasseR: yes although I don't know exactly how... You can also disable non-ubuntu repos and reinstall a package.
<mefisto__> MasseR: sudo apt-get install package-name=version.number.to.install
<mefisto__> just add = then the version you want
<BluesKaj> !flash | Dorwin6
<ubotu> Dorwin6: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<vijay> is there any cammand to disable data compression on modem?
<TUPKO> hi all where firefox save cookies?
<icewaterman> TUPKO: depending on your settings nowhere
<TUPKO> all is default i didint edit nothing
<icewaterman> then it is ~/.mozilla/firefox/xyz.default/cookies.txt
<TUPKO> k found it
<TUPKO> thanks
<TUPKO> :)
<icewaterman> TUPKO: however i encourage you not to allow for anything else but session cookies
<kaminix> Why is Kubuntu using scim be default? I have tried to set it up for ages, but it keeps failing in some way or another, like not working in certain apps. Now I've set up UIM and it took like 30 minutes including google time
<waynrdude> how can i edit the power settings of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> waynrdude, edit power settings, or adjust them ?
<Jared555> stupid question.... what is the big reason for kde over gnome/gnome over kde?
<frank_> Jared555 stupid answer: just try both and decide for yourself ;-)
<Jared555> asing for TECHNICAL reasons
<jussi01> Jared555: please, google it. there is more than enough material out there.
<chidam> hi all,i'm having problem with mounting ntfs partitions.FUSE mount point creation failed.....
<waynrdude> i dont want kubuntu to go into hibernation after a while
<waynrdude> or turn of hard disks
<chidam> !FUSE
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<waynrdude> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chidam> hi all,i'm having problem with mounting ntfs partitions.FUSE mount point creation failed.Can any of u help me...
<Dorwin6> !wlrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlrd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dorwin6> !wicd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<waynrdude> are there no power options for kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dorwin6> waynrdude : it is on the lightning icon on the bottom screen
<Dorwin6> it is called power manament
<Dorwin6> power management
<waynrdude> i dont have a lightning icon
<waynrdude> im on a desktop
<waynrdude> are there no power options for desktops on kubuntu
<ScorpKing> corporateMusk: you there?
<corporateMusk> ScorpKing: right here
<ScorpKing> corporateMusk: can you pm?
<corporateMusk> ScorpKing: do you see me in pm?
<ScorpKing> corporateMusk: yes
<ScorpKing> corporateMusk: /msg nickserv register <password>
<corporateMusk> /msg
<ScorpKing> corporateMusk: no. do it in the main freenode tab and don't put a space before /
<MasseR> Apparently the removal of libungif4g will remove mplayer. libungif4g is replaced by libgif
<corporateMusk> ScorpKing: yeah, except in fire I don't have a main freenode tab
<ScorpKing> corporateMusk: running xp?
<corporateMusk> ScorpKing: nah, mac os
<ScorpKing> corporateMusk: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<eric1963> hello
<eric1963> have some french on this tchat ?
<BluesKaj> !fr | eric1963
<ubotu> eric1963: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eric1963> thanks
<m-lund>  Running Kubuntu with the kde 4.0.1 packages. I cant' get firefox' javaplugin to work, although it seems to work fine in Firefox. Is this a known problem? It's not listed when i do a scan for plugins...
<m-lund> Running nsscanplugins manually I get this line. I think this is for the failing java plugin: tryCheck: Plugin doesn't implement NP_GetValue
<jussi01> m-lund: kde4 support -> #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<m-lund> jussi01: Okay - will try that.
<ubuntu_> how can i know the version of kde that i have got?
<ubuntu_> I can t speak very good english
<llutz> ubuntu_: kde-config -v
<ubuntu_> Good, Thanks
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, or you could look in any kde app /help/about kde
<chidam__> a good download manager in KDE,any suggestions(not flashgot)....
<mefisto__> kget?
<m-lund> Hmm - seems like i have the same problem with konqueror 3.5.8 - not able to detect the java plugin when scanning for plugins. But firefox can.
<BluesKaj> m-lund, try scanning,afterwards choose the default settings
<m-lund> BluesKaj: Tried that. I'm sure it scans the right directories. It founds 2 out of 3 plugins: vlc and flash. But not java....
<m-lund> BluesKaj: An I have all the alternatives linked right together. And firefox finds all three of them.
<BluesKaj> m-lund, in the konq/settings/ javascript tab / open new windows , choose allow instaed of smart
<m-lund> BluesKaj: I don't think it is the issue. Java is not even on the list, after I have scanned for new plugins while other plugins are.
<m-lund> BluesKaj: And I know for sure, that it is scanning the right directories.
<BluesKaj> m-lund, there is a seperate setting option for java-javascript in konq, make sure you have it set up
<chidam__> i recommend using firefox, better than konq in my opinion
<BluesKaj> chidam__, i used FF for a while but I'm still using konq if possible, altho it's more difficult to setup it's somewhat safer IMO
<m-lund> BluesKaj: Same issue - But I would think I would be able to see the plugin right after having scanned for it. Also nspluginscanner doesn't detect the java-plugin.
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: why do you say that?
<coreymon77> BluesKaj: i use ff all the time, i find its extensions capabilities way too useful
<m-lund> coreymon77: I actually prefer konqueror too... Especially the Web shortcuts build into krunner (alt+f2)
<renewip> sorry for my stupid question! will Hardy be released with KDE4 or KDE3?
<m-lund> renewip: Both.
<coreymon77> i believe the default will be kde3
<coreymon77> but there will be kde4 packages
<m-lund> renewip: there will be an ordinary KDE3 version. And a user supported KDE4
<BluesKaj> ok, m-lund , try this in the terminal : sudo update-alternatives --config java , post your output in pastebin
<m-lund> BluesKaj: Only one line: There is only 1 program which provides java... (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<ScorpKing> on what port is NFS? i need to open it in iptables so i can mount my NFS disks
<rewati> hey i am not getting sound i installed alsa and configured my sound card bit still there is no sound. says device is not present or busy
<rewati> can anybody  help
<BluesKaj> m-lund, check adept and make sure you have java6-plugin ..also i'm sure java-common is already installed
<m-lund> BluesKaj: sun-java6-plugin is installed.
<rewati> hey i am not getting sound i installed alsa and configured my sound card bit still there is no sound. says device is not present or busy
<rewati> my sound card is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<BluesKaj> rewati, have you open alsamixer in the terminal and unmuted all the ctrls with 'M' key and then set the master and cd and relavent vol ctrls to 71% or so ?
<rewati> alsamixer
<rewati> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<rewati> Blueskaj
<rewati> alsamixer
<rewati> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> ok no need top repeat , rewati
<rewati> this is the thing i am getting while opening alsamixer
<BluesKaj> ok, rewati , in the terminal : lspci | grep audio
<rewati> Blueskaj its blank
<rewati> Blueskaj but when i type lspci | grep -i audio then i get this my sound card is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<BluesKaj> ok rewati , asoundconf set-default-card "Intel Corporation 82801H"
<rewati> Blueskaj done
<BluesKaj> rewati,  k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<^Number1^> ciao
<BluesKaj> !it | ^Number1^
<ubotu> ^Number1^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<neosaki> o.o
<^Number1^> ubotu
<^Number1^> sorry
<^Number1^> so, hello!
<JoshOvki> hi ^Number1^
<^Number1^> how are you josh0vki?
<Feuerstoff> !annoyingnicknames
<JoshOvki> good thankyou, yourself?
<ubuntu__> which hoardy alpha has KDE 4.0? I"m running a live CD with Alpha 5 and it's 3.5
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__» its a separate CD, go to the main kubuntu website.
<ubuntu__> is this not the kubuntu channel?
<BluesKaj> Feuerstoff, can't be any worse than that "Administrator" dude
<rewati_> blueskaj please repeate wat usaid last time
<BluesKaj> rewati,  k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<JoshOvki> ubuntu__: This is the kubuntu channel, although all kde4 questions should be at  #kubuntu-kde4
<ubuntu__> so it's not ok to ask a general question about KDE4 here?
<ubuntu__> general = where to get it?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__» yeah... its ok ;) see the top link on www.kubuntu.org
<rewati_> blueskaj now there is a progress bar which is in endless loop saying restarting sound
<rewati_> blueskaj its again and again sayin 10 30 40 70 80 and again 10 30 40 70 80%
<ubuntu__> how do you stop the "dancing icons"? Mouse cursor animations?
<JoshOvki> ubuntu__: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha5/Kubuntu   for kde4
<ubuntu__> i thought I downloaded it from there, but I"ve got KDE 3.5.9
<JoshOvki> on the login screen is there an option to change session type?
<JoshOvki> and when installind did you seleft your desktop enviroment to be kde4?
<ScorpKing> ubuntu__: in kcontrol
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__» http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha5/KubuntuKDE4
<nosrednaekim> that is the correct link ^^
<ubuntu__> jooshOvki: that's where I downloaded it from...
<ubuntu__> JoshOvki: I'm trying this one now..http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/hardy/alpha/
<ubuntu__> it has KDE4 in the URL
<rewati_> blueskaj now there is a progress bar which is in endless loop saying restarting sound
<ubuntu__> so i have high hopes
<JoshOvki> ok :)
<JoshOvki> brb, food time
<BluesKaj> close it
<BluesKaj> rewati_, close it
<rewati_> blueskaj ya i did that
<Werzi2001> hi@ll
<Werzi2001> ich hätte eine frage und bräuchte eine möglichst schnelle antwort... es eilt ein bisschen ;)
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Werzi2001> ich hab einen divx-film (container avi)... wie erstell ich daraus möglichst schnell eine Video-CD?
<rewati_> blueskaj  now wat to do??
<BluesKaj> rewati, type alsamixer in the konsole
<Werzi2001> sorry... didnt see it ;)
<rewati_> blueskaj
<rewati_> rewati@rewati-laptop:~$ alsamixer
<rewati_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<BluesKaj> ok, rewati_ you have to find the proper linux driver for your soundcard , go to the intel site
<BluesKaj> !intel-sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-sound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rewati_> ok
<mefisto__> rewati_: "asoundconf list" does that list anything?
<rewati_> blueskaj intel site??
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, isn't there an issue with intel sound cards on gutsy...seems to me this peoblem is quite common
<nosrednaekim> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rewati_> blueskaj no
<nosrednaekim> yup.... 82801 are killers
<mefisto__> this might help too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<rewati_> blueskaj no output
<BluesKaj> k guys , gotta go for 30mins or so ..BBL
<BluesKaj> rewati_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<cafka> i have Intel Corporation Mobile GM960 and i cant enable desktop effects :S i have read ubuntu forum post but still dont work any help ?? :S
<djdarkman> a friend of mine has wifi problems, how can he tell me what kind of card does he has?
<djdarkman> wich command can be used to determine what type of wifi card does he has?
<nosrednaekim> lspci
<stas_> good evening
<Level15> Hi. Is there a channel for the reiser filesystem?
<stas_> can someone help me plz with configuring my wlan :( im absolutely new in kubuntu ...
<jussi01> stas_: what card do you have?
<stas_> i have a avm wlan usb stick
<BluesKaj> !reiser | Level15
<ubotu> Level15: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<stas_> the driver is installed, but i dont know how to configure it
<Arwen> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<ScorpKing> i have wget connecting to verycurious.com for no reason every few seconds. i'm unable to find the script or program that call it. chkrootkit reports nothing. is there any other way i can find out what's goining on?
<Arwen> no Windows driver for XFS I see
<jussi01> stas_: try right clicking on the network manager icon in your system tray (looks like a network wall plug)
<BluesKaj> err windows on XFS?
<stas_> yep, i got it and then i activate the wlan
<nosrednaekim> !info ubuntufirewall (hardy)
<ubotu> Package ubuntufirewall does not exist in hardy
<stas_> preferences > activate wireless connections (or something like this. i have the german kubuntu ;) 9
<some_dude> my dhcp server keeps failing when I run it from /etc/init.d/ but when I run it manually it works
<some_dude> what gives ?
<nosrednaekim> !info ufw (hardy)
<ubotu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 204 kB
<nosrednaekim> some_dude» the init script is apprently doing something wrong
<some_dude> I was hoping it was a known issue
<nosrednaekim> !info ufw (gutsy)
<ubotu> Package ufw does not exist in gutsy
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, http://forums.spywareinfo.com/lofiversion/index.php/t73219.html
<some_dude> and can someone help me setup ltsp in gusty ?
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: thanks. the only info i can find is for windows.
<ScorpKing> some_dude: install edubuntu
<BluesKaj> yeah ScorpKing , dunno if that'll help
<some_dude> well, that's not really what I want to do
<nosrednaekim> some_dude» in any case, the guy over at #edubuntu should be able to help you better
<nosrednaekim> *guys
<some_dude> k, thanks I've got a problem with dhcpd.conf that makes it not boot over the network, but I'll go ask in #edubuntu
<ScorpKing> some_dude: you are looking at the wrong file
<Erickj92> what is the best IRC client to use?
<trappist> Erickj92: duh, irssi
<Erickj92> one with a gui
<ScorpKing> some_dude: edubuntu use /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf for dhcp btw
<llutz> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<trappist> Erickj92: j/k about the duh thing, see ubotu's comments
<trappist> ScorpKing: for a guified client, maybe try xchat or what's the kde one?  kirc?
<trappist> err
<trappist> that was for Erickj92
<llutz> kvirc, konversation
<trappist> yeah kvirc
<ScorpKing> trappist: konversation ;)
<trappist> or konversation :)
<nosrednaekim> konversation!
<Erickj92> i cant get Konversation to work for my needs
<Erickj92> and i really dislike Xchat
<nosrednaekim> kvirc then
<Erickj92> is kvirc on?
<nosrednaekim> or irssi
<trappist> Erickj92: you have specific needs and have already eliminated other clients?
<trappist> Erickj92: coulda said so.
<BluesKaj> Erickj92, explain your needs , perhaps someone can help you
<trappist> I sorta grew up on xchat, but then I saw the (irssi) light
<JKIceman> how do i get compiz to work, i just canÄt figure it out?
<nosrednaekim> JKIceman» ask in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> !compiz | JKIceman
<ubotu> JKIceman: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<JKIceman> ok i will thx
<jussi01> JKIceman: I assume you have followed those instructions
<Erickj92> what im looking for is one that will allow me to connect to multiple networks with ease, and one that has a very nice interface. i dont want it to freeze when getting onto a lot of networks. one that is highly configureable. any ideas?
<trappist> Erickj92: totally irssi, if you remove the gui requirement
<BluesKaj> try running mirc in wine  :)
<Erickj92> would kvirc compare to irssi?
<trappist> Erickj92: no, kvirc is gui
<Erickj92> i know
<llutz> irc means keyboard typing, so why should you want a gui?
<jussi01> Erickj92: irssi can look quite nice
<trappist> irssi in gnome-terminal, with a nice config, through ssh in a screen with bitlbee... chat nirvana
<JKIceman> jussi01: actualy i coun't find the page easily but i knew the bot would give me page ^^ and it worked ^^
<jussi01> JKIceman: nice :)
<BluesKaj> actually I did try mirc in wine and it ran quite nicely ...if you like mirc
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: found the problem :)
<BluesKaj> oh yeah ScorpKing, cool  ..share it with us pls :)
<trappist> man, running a for-girls win32 client in wine for a protocol with a bazillion free *nix clients is just wrong.
<Erickj92> i love mirc, but thus it has the issues of freezing when you get on 60 or more networks
<Erickj92> or mean, channels
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: it is the superkaramba theme Eggbanjo calling wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -q from ip.py
<BluesKaj> why so many Erickj92...are you serving something ?
<Erickj92> 65 channels
<Erickj92> only 5 networks
<trappist> Erickj92: irssi can keep up with that easily, but without clickiness it might get tough to navigate at that point, I dunno - never joined that many channels at a time.  but it's extraordinarily configurable, so I'm sure it could be made pretty pleasant.
<trappist> by default you hit alt-window-number to switch channel windows, but that's totally configurable
<BluesKaj> superkaram - bah :)
<vlt> Hello. Where is the default printer for a user stored?
<nosrednaekim> vlt» system settings->default apps
<vlt> nosrednaekim: No, I mean "where" as in "which file".
<nosrednaekim> oh... don't know
<nosrednaekim> oh! printer!
<nosrednaekim> I read browser somehow...^_^
<nosrednaekim> vlt» I believe its whatever is on the top of the printers list
<nosrednaekim> in the printer setup config
<nosrednaekim> but I don't know about a file
<trappist> vlt: ~/.cupsrc
<vlt> trappist: Thank you.
<vlt> trappist: no such file
<trappist> vlt: use the lpoptions command to set it
<trappist> vlt: no, not by default :)
<trappist> vlt: http://www.cups.org/doc-1.1/sum.html#5_6
<vlt> And where _is_ it actually stored now?
<trappist> I believe in ~/.cupsrc
<vlt> trappist: But there is no such file. When I start kde there is set a default printer for the user. Where does this info come from?
<trappist> vlt: that's the systemwide default, which is your default until you set a user-specific one
<vlt> trappist: Yes, but I have set a user specific one AND ~/.cupsrc doesn't exist ...
<trappist> vlt: then I'm wrong about where it's stored :)  do you have a ~/.lpoptions?
<trappist> ah, ~/.cups/lpoptions
<vlt> trappist: Yes! ~/.lpoptions
<trappist> as discovered by saying strace -e trace=file lpoptions -d samsung
<trappist> <3 strace
<trappist> oh wow it checks a lot of things, includeing .cupsrc, .cups/client.conf, .lpoptions, .cups/lpoptions and so on
<trappist> strace -e trace=file lpoptions -d samsung 2>&1 | grep /home/
<Dorwin6> hi guys, is there any wireless manager that I can use for #kubuntu instead of using knetworkmanager
<trappist> Dorwin6: kwifimanager
<nosrednaekim> wicd workstoo
<Dorwin6> trappist : does it domes with standard installation or do I have to install it by myself?
<Dorwin6> !wicd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trappist> prolly have to install it yourself
<trappist> !info kwifimanager
<BluesKaj> !wireless | Dorwin6
<ubotu> kwifimanager (source: kdenetwork): wireless lan manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 236 kB, installed size 804 kB
<ubotu> Dorwin6: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trappist> so yeah, it's in universe
<Dorwin6> thanks
<swatto> what disassembler is available for kubuntu please?
<swatto> its ok solved
<trappist> swatto: whatcha usin
<swatto> i think its gcc
<swatto> with the -S option
<tdn> How do I change the time zone of my server?
<trappist> tdn: sudo tzselect
<llutz> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<tdn> llutz, worked. Thanks.
<rami> why dont the chimes to the different things like when KDE is started make any sound?
<tinin> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<tinin> :(
<tinin> !KDE 4.0.2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 4.0.2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> tinin» coming soon!
<nosrednaekim> tinin» an hour or two
<tinin> I have just installed it,
<nosrednaekim> oh... heh
<nosrednaekim> :)
<tinin> but I can not log in into it
<intelikey> ??? Totem could not play 'file:///disks/cdrw-dvdr/VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB'.
<intelikey> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<intelikey> the necessary plugins ?
<tinin> I'm going to reboot nosrednaekim
<trappist> intelikey: libdvdread?  libdvdcss?
<dthacker-work> .VOB?
<dthacker-work> !VOB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vob - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> trappist i have both of those
<intelikey> ii  libdvdnav4                        0.1.9-3
<intelikey> ii  libdvdread3                       0.9.4-5.1
<dthacker-work> hmm, wikipedia says use vlc
<nosrednaekim> intelikey» what in the world are you doing out of the console?
<intelikey> i have that too  but shouldn't totem be able to play .vob ?
<dthacker-work> day off?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim long story.   and very OT
<nosrednaekim> intelikey» :) you probably need the ugly gstreamer plugins
<nosrednaekim> and bad... and the rest
<intelikey> :)
<lendek> hell
<lendek> o
<intelikey> hell to you too lendek
<intelikey> o
<nosrednaekim> heh
<intelikey> ok vlc it is.   and if i have to use vlc anyway, i'll do that from console....
<intelikey> svgalibs and vlc == more fun than a wet dog at a wedding
<dthacker-work> hehe
<dushara> Where does the function setlocale get it's info from? - I hop this is the right channel for this.
<robnyc> I was logged into kde3 trying to remove all the kde4 stuff .. and it stood in 35% removing KDM and didnt move from there so i closed the apps after a few hours.. now i cant get back into adept and terminal says the dpkg is locked
<nosrednaekim> !adpetfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adpetfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<t0m4> re
<argonel> after updating to 7.10 konq won't load any pages, throws this "ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.8/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)" 4 times
<limbeaux> does anyone know the name of an ftp portal?  something where users can upload files then have link generated and email to a recipient?
<limbeaux> i googled ftp portal and i get 100000 of links to company ftp portals
<limbeaux> doesn't have to be ftp -- can be any type of upload
<Dorwin6> limbeaux : www.rapidshare.de or www.megauploads.com
<limbeaux> thanks for the tip,  but i need to host it myself
<bitbot> g
<prince_jammys> limbeaux: an old one is oth.net
<prince_jammys> limbeaux: i think it's still around. you list your ftp server there
<lod__air> hi, I like to ask for an advice before reporting a bug. I'm using both kde and gnome's desktops and when kdm is running i have only "logout" option in Kmenu, but if i run gdm as frontend i've got all (shutdown, restart, suspend and etc..) i've tried changeing kdm runlevel in all rc.d from S13 to S31 but no use..
<limbeaux> thanks prince_jammys
<nosrednaekim> lod__air» are you running compiz?
<lod__air> yes
<nosrednaekim> lod__air» yeah.. thats a known problem
<lod__air> realy?
<nosrednaekim> yup.... google it
<nosrednaekim> there are fixes
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<lod__air> can you show me a link? i dont know what to search for
<limbeaux> any comments on the alpha with kde4, usable or not yet usable?
<lod__air> useable
<limbeaux> i am intermediate at best on linux  so i have been hesitant
<nosrednaekim> lod__air» oh wait... are you using XG:?
<nosrednaekim> *XGL
<lod__air> yes
<limbeaux> i installed kde4 on 7.10, but it seems to be buggy and i get errors on network browsing
<Ertain> In Adept, and in the repositories I'm using, when I click to upgrade (though not commiting the packs) it says it's going to remove a lot of KDE system packs.  Can anyone shine any light on this?  I'm using the KDE4 repository that's suggested in the Wiki, but I doubt that's the problem.
<niall_> limbeaux:  I'm using it right now. Plasma has crashed once in the past three days, but immediately restored. The worst problem I have is that the KDE Control Centre network setting module doesn't work, so I had to manually write a smb.conf  to share files. Otherwise it's fine.
<lod__air> and i'm with alfa and have no 3d
<lod__air> from personal exp. if something in kde craches over and over
<lod__air> i delete the .kde4 folder into the home dir
<lod__air> and all is fine
<nosrednaekim> lod__air» http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-423580.html
<limbeaux> cool i will try that.  should i have to load up kde3 programs to configure things?  example: i cannot find where to set desktop resolution in kde4
<Ertain> KRandRTray should be able to set the resolution.
<limbeaux> ahh i looked in system configuration
<Ertain> So anyway, about that update...
<Erickj92> when a stable version of kiba-dock comes out, will i be able to do a sudo apt-get install to get it?
<lod__air> i havn't found any solution
<Y-Town> anyone know a good website to learn about the linux directory structure.  I would really like to learn what each has to do with the system
<genii> Y-Town: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<jerrino77> hello everybody
<Y-Town> genthanks
<Y-Town> genii: thanks
<jerrino77> a question for all you.. I have to download Kubuntu, for my new Quad ore.. which version?? i386 or amd64??
<nosrednaekim> jerrino77» how much ram do you have?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, he prolly has at least 2G
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj» its if he has 4 thats going to make the difference
<BluesKaj> yeah nosrednaekim, but 64bit is still not totally supported by non default media apps ,for example.
<genii> Y-Town: You're welcome
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj» yup.
<zyp1> anyone that can help me with libungif4g dependencies? I'm wondering about reporting this to launchpad or not: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58427/
<jerrino77> nosrednaekim: 2Gb
<alesan> somebody knows where thunderbirds keeps SMTP passwords?
<nosrednaekim> jerrino77» i'd reccomend 32 bit then
<nosrednaekim> i386
<jerrino77> nosrednaekim: thanks a lot..
<noam_> uh i have a question. i've downloaded the kubuntu kde4 alpha release and am running it in a virtual machine (qemu). what's supposed to happen? when i'm loading it as a livecd it loads a BusyBox shell
<noam_> do alpha versions not load the graphic interface automatically?
<nosrednaekim> noam_» no, that is not supposed to happen
<noam_> uh
<noam_> will a screenshot provide more information?
<nosrednaekim> no.. I know what you are talking about.
<nosrednaekim> noam_» I believe it was a reported bug.
<noam_> a bug in kqemu or in kubuntu?
<noam_> qemu, not kqemu sorry
<noam_> if i install it, will it work normally then?
<nosrednaekim> noam_» you mean burn it to a CD?
<noam_> i don't want to reboot and burn etc, i meant install the "live cd" on the "hard drive" on the virtual machine
<nelix__> oi
<lateral_link> hola
<DeliciousCookies> hello
<nelix__> ur is br?
<nelix__> you is from brazilian?
<nelix__> ?
<LjL> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DeliciousCookies> Question: I got a bytecc eces2 express card I believe it uses the Sil3132 driver, how do I install that?
<nelix__> LJL
<nelix__> ALGUEM AKI EH BRASILEIRO?????????????
<nelix__> FALA PORTUGUES?
<nelix__> Somebody speak Portugues?
<SlimeyPete> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nelix__> Yes, portuguese.
<DeliciousCookies> anyone can help me with my problem?
<nosrednaekim> which is?
<jolop> Quien tiene controlador para impresora "Canon Pixma 150"
<tekteen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<siddbuda> hey
<nosrednaekim> hey siddbuda
<siddbuda> yes?
<nosrednaekim> yes?
<siddbuda> u talking to me?
<nosrednaekim> siddbuda» are you talking to me?
<jolop> yes.
<DeliciousCookies> Question: I got a bytecc eces2 express card I believe it uses the Sil3132 driver, how do I install that?
<jolop> I am sorry, not idea.
<nosrednaekim> DeliciousCookies» uhh whats that doo?
<siddbuda> nosrednekim you seem to be a bot, are you?
<jolop> yes I am.
<siddbuda> hahahahahaha
<siddbuda> that was a good one :)
<nosrednaekim> siddbuda» IDK, are you?
<jolop> I really dont know what it is.
<siddbuda> oye jolop, tengo la impresión que te llamas josé lópez, jejeje
<jolop> Porque lo sabes.?
<siddbuda> nah, me lo imagino, puede ser jorge, o algún otro :)
<jolop> Y como me conoces.?
<prince_jammys> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<siddbuda> entré a ver qué movimiento hay aquí, estoy probando Kubuntu LiveCD, ya tengo instalado Ubuntu Studio con Gnome, pero estoy probando con KDE, a ver si me convence
<siddbuda> no, no te conozco
<jolop> Yo no tengo mucha idea de como funciona esta, se parece al Linux.
<tekteen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jolop> Porque te imaginas que me llame Jose Lopez.?
<prince_jammys> jo lop
<siddbuda> porque tengo mucha imaginación, ándale jammy, por eso
<jolop> Tienes tazon, que poco original.
<siddbuda> jajajaja, igual el mío
<nosrednaekim> !es!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<siddbuda> well, i only wanted to try this irc client in kde, i already have ubuntu studio (gnome) installed, but i want to be sure if i keep that desktop environment, or i'm moving to kde
<prince_jammys> go K!
<prince_jammys> :)
<siddbuda> is there anything similar to compiz in kde? i DO love those effects !!
<jhutchins_wk> siddbuda: Which client?
<prince_jammys> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> siddbuda» you can use compiz in kde
<jhutchins_wk> siddbuda: Yeah, kde works with compiz.
<siddbuda> Konversation IRC Client
<jhutchins_wk> siddbuda: ... to the extent that compiz works at all.
<jhutchins_wk> siddbuda: Ah, I like konversation, and I believe it'll run in gnome as well.
<jhutchins_wk> (will need some kde libs, won't give you the shared code advantage, but...
<siddbuda> hey thank you very much all of you, i already took note of the link, i guess i'll make my move to KDE
<DeliciousCookies> ok i hooked up my ehd through esata it thinks its sda1 the primary and i get the hud uid-1000 error
<siddbuda> ok, now i know the new name is compiz fusion, i thought i had to use the beryl instead
<siddbuda> thank you all, c u later!
<siddbuda> jolop>> suerte con la búsqueda de tu controlador
<jolop> Gracias.
<pulaski> hello, I run kubuntu 7.10 gutsy.  What is the correct python bang path?
<nosrednaekim> pulaski» /usr/bin/python
<pulaski> thank you norednaekim
<etfb> I'm having battery problems on my Kubuntu laptop.  Last week I bought a new 4400mAh battery. Today, it's reporting a capacity of 4075mAh.  Is there something in Kubuntu that could be causing the battery to die?
<icanhasadmin> So I'm full of questions today.
<jussi01> icanhasadmin: go on then
<jussi01> (love the nick btw)
<Bizzeh> hey, does the 7.10 installer detect vista as another OS on the drive and set boot information in grub for it?
<khaije> is there a way to make the powertop changes permenant using powertop?
<Strangelet> Hay guys, could anyone here recommend a fine KDE gnutella client? Something like gtk-gnutella. :)
<Bizzeh> gtk-gnutella
<Bizzeh> just install gtk
<Strangelet> No alternatives exist? :\
<khaije> Strangelet: appollon is good, not sure if it does gnutella
<khaije> !appollon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appollon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> Bizzeh» i'm not sure actually, I would think so though,haven't heard any complaints of it not
<Strangelet> apollon, I found it. :P
<Strangelet> !apollon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apollon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khaije> Strangelet: i liked it when i used it ~1.5 yrs ago, it has a plugin for gnutella
<Bizzeh> nosrednaekim: ok, thing is, i need a definate answer
<khaije> it's essentially a frontend for gIFT lib
<Bizzeh> i cant risk messing the computer up at work, by putting kubuntu on it for 10 mins to test some stuff
<Strangelet> khaije: Hm, I will put into consideration, I will go lurking about, searching for other options. Thanks man. :)
<nosrednaekim> anyone here have vista?
<pulaski> nosrednaekim: sorry but I've checked all perms, locations etc but when I use your suggestion I get this message:unable to execute ./myremove_all.py: Permission denied
<icanhasadmin> pulaski: chmod +x?
<icanhasadmin> Ok, So i have this crappy radeon xpress 200m card... GLX doesn't run, well it does, but about as slow as (edit). Any chance of aiglx or fglrx running something like awm or compiz reasonably?
<pulaski> I've checked all the perms, the symlink and its target but the message is the same.
<Bizzeh> icanhasadmin: get fglrx on there first
<icanhasadmin> Bizzeh: I'm guessing I probabaly shouldn't use the repos? I can get the newest catlyst drivers from the site...
<Bizzeh> newest ones from the site are your best bet
<icanhasadmin> pulaski: I understand.. but did you TRY "chmod +x /myremove_all.py".. just for fun?
<icanhasadmin> Bizzeh: So does that mean there's some hope? or i'm guessing there's some crazy work around i'll need to find after i install this..
<Bizzeh> once you install fglrx... your hardware acceleration will actualy be working
<julien__> hey, i am french, and i have a problem whith kubuntu sound's ! Help me or give me a link
<prince_jammys> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» actually the 8.03 drivers work very well here.
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nosrednaekim> same chip
<julien__> thank you for the link
<julien__> i go bye
<pulaski> icanhasadmin: yes I just did to know avail.
<pulaski> icanhasadmin: yes I just did to no avail.
<icanhasadmin> I will try, last time I installed flgrx compiz wouldn't react to it, like i had no acceration installed at all. it will show up in the restricted drivers manager right?
<icanhasadmin> pulaski: that's really really odd. never run into anything chmod +x didn't fix. atleast not a permission problem
<Bizzeh> icanhasadmin: im not sure then, first thing i do when installing a new copy of any linux dist is get fglrx on here, because standard ati drivers blow
<icanhasadmin> 8.03 it is.. getting now.
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin» http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<LadyNikon> hey.. how do i change the screen resolution?
<icanhasadmin> :P yeah thanks heh
<icanhasadmin> i can only find the 8.2 on ati's site..
<nosrednaekim> thats good enough
<nosrednaekim> LadyNikon» sstem settings->monitor
<nosrednaekim> or maybe it display
<nosrednaekim> *its
<LadyNikon> thats what i get for being so used to ubuntu >.<
<meox> hey
<meox> hello?
<mmance> in 7.10 root is disabled by default right?
<meox> uhhh...
<nosrednaekim> mmance» yes
<mmance> does that mean that all users are automatically added to the sudoers file?
<nosrednaekim> hi meox
<meox> hey'
<nosrednaekim> mmance» nope, only the first
<meox> thank god someone answerd me :D
<mmance> hmm, and if your first created user is all of a sudden not in sudoers anymore
<Daisuke_Laptop> so on the plus side, you still have an admin user, and you can secure things by default with other users being limited.  and that's A Good Thing (TM)
<mmance> (might have been owned)
<meox> im trying out konversation to make shure it works
<mith_> i have a monitor and a tv plugged in the vide card. can i show the tv screen on my monitor as a simple window?
<Daisuke_Laptop> then you could have a problem...  i have no clue how that would work
<Daisuke_Laptop> mith_: uh...  that's tv output
<meox> also im trying to get the IRC chat here http://live.pirillo.com i know it uses wildryde can i get the chat on konversation?
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you had an INPUT card, you could do it that way
<mith_> it's a tv out
<meox> anyone
<meox> help
<Daisuke_Laptop> mith_: yeah, tv *out*
<Daisuke_Laptop> not in
<meox> plz
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're not getting tv on your monitor that way, unfortunately
<pulaski> icanhasadmin, thanks I got it to work my moving myremvoe_all.py to ~/
<Daisuke_Laptop> meox: if you knew the address of the irc server, you hsould be alright connecting through konversation
<icanhasadmin> pulaski: great :) glad it worked out
<meox> how do i find the wyldryde IRC adress
<icanhasadmin> So, it appears I already have fglrx installed and working properly, go figure.
<icanhasadmin> Does that mean compiz should work without glx loaded?
<mith_> i have searched for it or something in dcop about my tv screen...and googled it...hmm ... it looks like i must write a program my own for it :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...
<Daisuke_Laptop> mith_: are you just not listening?
<Daisuke_Laptop> TV-OUT means it OUTPUTS a video signal TO the tv.  it DOES NOT input a signal FROM the tv.
<Daisuke_Laptop> meox: try irc.wyldride.org (i think)
<icanhasadmin> OH, nevermind. apparently i have to start compiz and tell it not to check for glx.. YOU COULD HAVE TOLD ME THAT y'know ;) ;)
<mith_> i know that...i don't watch the tv programs...i know it's output... i'm not stupid... my tv works as a secondary monitor
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, your question didn't make any sense
<icanhasadmin> oo.. or i can just add the fglrx driver to the whitelist in compiz...
<mith_> and i want a small window on my primary monitor the actually pic inside that...which shows what's going on my secondary monitor (it's the tv)
<icanhasadmin> fun
<Daisuke_Laptop> you want a thumbnailed version of the output to the second monitor
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay...
<mith_> yes yes :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> NOW i understand, my apologies
<icanhasadmin> Wait, mith, can't you just.. turn your head and look at it?
 * icanhasadmin grins
<Daisuke_Laptop> in that case, i have absolutely no idea
<mith_> icanhasadmin:  there is a wardrobe between my pc and my tv...
<icanhasadmin> mith_: now i see your predicament
<icanhasadmin> what video drivers you use?
<mith_> icanhasadmin: the newest restricted nvidia driver (from envy)
<icanhasadmin> Ah, there's a subject I know absolutely nothing about. again, very sorry :/
<icanhasadmin> brb, need reboot x
<mith_> hmm it looks like i can do this with vlc i've googled for other words...
<Daisuke_Laptop> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<jhutchins> mith_: Interesting, vlc within the same system?
<mith_> Daisuke_Laptop: okay i will remove it....
<mith_> jhutchins: i don't know, but it can get a chance...
<jhutchins> mith_: I think you would have to have a secondary output from the actual program redirected to your other desktop.
<mith_> jhutchins: yes i found the option in vlc, i test it in a few moments
<icanhasadmin> So compiz won't start
<icanhasadmin> fglrx is well, i even whitelisted it for compiz
<icanhasadmin> even tried skip check (if my syntax was right)
<icanhasadmin> gives me the classic "Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present." error
#kubuntu 2008-03-05
<icanhasadmin> ... anyone?
<phoenixz> I want to run kontact, but it gives me this error: missing libkdeprint.so.5
<phoenixz> how can I install this library
<phoenixz> ?
<HTRedne1> ?
<genii> phoenixz: Maybe try: sudo apt-get remove --purge kdeprint; sudo apt-get install kdeprint
<genii> hmm
<theunixgeek> I'm getting a "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" error upon trying to mount my flash drive. What should I do to fix this?
<genii> !info kdeprint
<ubotu> kdeprint (source: kdebase): print system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 1452 kB, installed size 2568 kB
<Jucato> libkdeprint is from kdelibs.. but libkdeprint.so.5 is from kdelibs5 (KDE 4 kdelibs)
<phoenixz> genii> trying, thanks!
<genii> Jucato: Thats what I was trying to figure out
<phoenixz> Jucato> genii> hhhhmmm... I just tried installing the new kde4pim (which by the way also doesnt work).. it also had a problem with the same package... Maybe its related?
<phoenixz> genii> maybe a purge of the kde4pim and reinstall of kontact?
<genii> phoenixz: Are you running kde4?
<Jucato> not sure if kde4pim should be there, since kdepim wasn't released for KDE 4.0
<Jucato> !info kde4pim | hardy
<ubotu> hardy: kde4pim (source: kde4pim): KDE PIM suit for KDE 4 testing. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.94.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 91917 kB, installed size 266876 kB
<Jucato> yes, kde4pim is a pre-release (beta or alpha) version
<phoenixz> genii> yep
<Corty> hi
<phoenixz> genii> actually using it as my "production" desktop even.. quite okay, with some glitches like these here and there
<Jucato> phoenixz: do not install kde4pim, since that version was made *before* KDE 4.0 was released
<camserver> how do you connect to a wired network via cli
<camserver> nos
<genii> Weird. The last update removed my kde4
<camserver> nosrednaekim: /j #ubuntu
<camserver> sigh
<camserver> im having an off day
<phoenixz> Jucato> ahah, that might explain one thing or two.. but in that case, it may be a better idea to remove that package all together
<camserver> nosrednaekim: how do i connect to a  wired network via cli
<nosrednaekim> camserver» why?
<camserver> because my menu bar is gone an di have no way of conecting
<Jucato> phoenixz: yes. keep using KDE3's Kontact in the mean time. KDE 4.1 will have kdepim again
<camserver> i dont know the start string for wicd
<camserver> and i dont have knetwork manager installed
<phoenixz> genii> the last update had definately a load of dependancy problems.. I've seen multiple instances already where the update removed many packages (removed gnome, mplayer, dvdrip, k9copy, etc)
<nosrednaekim> camserver» "sudo dhclient eth0"
<phoenixz> Jucato> no way to use the new kde4pim before 4.1?
<genii> phoenixz: I'm reinstalling kde4 now
<Jucato> phoenixz: not that package from Kubuntu. no
<Jucato> phoenixz: it's like this. for 4.0, kdepim doesn't exist
<mrunagi> thank you nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» for?
<mrunagi> <----------camserver
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» ah :)
<mrunagi> i just deleted my ~/.kde to try and get my menu bar back but it didnt work
<mrunagi> any idea why it might have disappeared?/
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» for kde3?
<mrunagi> yes
<Jucato> er... don't delete ~/.kde just to get one app's settings back
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» run "alt+f2"and enter "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<Xbehave> compiz closes flash windows asoon as i click full screen on youtube is there an easy way to not apply animations to flash videos? or another way to fix this? only happens on compiz not in kwin
<mrunagi> there it is
<mrunagi> and there it went
<mrunagi> =/
<Jucato> Xbehave: might want to ask in #compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» do you have to set to autohide?
<mrunagi> and there it is again
<mrunagi> yes
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» you might want ot turn that off'
<mrunagi> is it broken?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> it's just set to auto hide, so it hides automatically
<phoenixz> Jucato> okay, thanks for the info.. I'll remove the package
 * mrunagi tries to hold in the sarcasm
<mrunagi> its so hard not to come back snide =)
<Jucato> it's not broken. you can turn off autohiding
<mrunagi> if autohide isnt broken i dont want it off
<mrunagi> lemme rephrase..........i had it purposely set to autohide, but suddenly it didnt want to appear again when i put my mouse down
<mrunagi> which is why i said it was gone, not hidden
<mrunagi> odd
<nosrednaekim> mrunagi» well, turn off autohide for now.... you may have auto hide set to raise the panel with a different event other than putting your mouse down there
<Jucato> Alt+F2, "kcontrol", Desktop -> Panels -> Hiding tab, reset the settings for autohide
<mrunagi> its working now
<mrunagi> anyone want to help me with a gimp problem im experiencing?
<genii> mrunagi: Try ctrl-f11 to bring it back, sometimes hitting alt-f4 hides it by mistake
<Jucato> Ctrl+F11?
<Jucato> oh gimp?
<mrunagi> i dont understand why when i erase on a top layer i get white and not the next layer
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, perhaps the ppl at #gimp can help
<BluesKaj> ppl with long underscored nicks shoul be encouraged to be more creative ..personally i find it very annoying.Maybe I'm just being an old grump :P
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's not like it's their fault
<Jucato> it's a Konvi default setting for alternate nicks
<BluesKaj> root____________ ?
<Jucato> well that's an exception :)
 * genii hires some punk with a long underscore name to leave a bag of flaming poo on BluesKaj's porch and ring the bell
<BluesKaj> gimme a break
 * Jucato considers 2 underscores too long already
<genii> Well, yeah more than 3 is silly
<BluesKaj> genii , yer 7mos too early for that :)
<MrJoey> Why does my remastered Kubuntu (with modified squashfs contents) take so long to get past the "squashfs: version 3.2-UBUNTU..." screen?
<genii> BluesKaj:  ;)
<Apple_Cat> root__
<MrJoey> In qemu, it's taking practically forever
<Apple_Cat> root____
<MrJoey> on a real computer, it took about 30 seconds or something ridiculous like that
<Daisuke_Ido> MrJoey: what are the specs of the pc you're running qemu on?
<BluesKaj> Tv time with wifey, BBL
<MrJoey> MrJoey: what are the specs of the pc you're running qemu on? ==> Circa 2002, 1GHz RAM, 1.7GHz Celeron, 128KB L2 cache.  qemu has 128MB of RAM delegated to it.
<MrJoey> and I'm only booting to single (i.e. not all the way to desktop)
<MrJoey> It took about 10 minutes or so for qemu to get past the squashfs part, but it finally did
<theunixgeek> I went to do an rm -rf /media/mountpoint but accidentally did rm -rf / media/mountmount :P
<theunixgeek> good thing I backed up the day before!
<MrJoey> lol
<MrJoey> Maybe next time, do cd /media ; rm -rf mountpoint :)
<MrJoey> oops, while going to press 'm', a magnitude 9 earthquake struck, causing me to hit / and enter :D
<MrJoey> All my files got deleted, and I'm devastated!
<MrJoey> :)
<nosrednaekim> theunixgeek: ouch!
<theunixgeek> nosrednaekim: good thing I backed up the day before! :D
<nosrednaekim> no kiddin
<Apple_Cat> probably good practice to replace rm with ls then see what it's about to delete
<Jucato> Apple_Cat: or you can alias rm to "rm -i" so that it will ask you every file you wan to delete :)
<Apple_Cat> yep that too : )
 * Jucato passes genii a barrel of coffee
<genii> Jucato: Thanks :)
<root__> epale como andan por alla?
<genii> I had ghosted.
<Jucato> !es
<root__> epale maria milagros soy karina
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jucato> (dunno which one)
<Guss> hi
<Guss> ppñ
<Guss> hola
<Guss> fffff
<paulo> boa noite a todos
<paulo> é minha primeira vez aqui
<Jucato> !br | paulo
<ubotu> paulo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<paulo> sou um novo usuario no mundo linux
<paulo> como faço isso
<Guss> hola me llamo maria y estoy lok
<Mariiita> esta verga es maa rara
<Ukonpoika> english
<Jucato> Mariiita: English only
<genii> Os apologies, esta canaleta são somente para altofalantes ingleses.
<genii> Gotta love babelfish
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> are you sure it's spanish and not pt? :)
<genii> Jucato: That one is portuguese, was for paulo when I did it
<genii> Or some earlier person from there, forget now
<genii> Jucato: Since the idea seems to have permeated I won't bother pasting the Spanish version yet
<Jucato> hahah
<jitendra_> can anyone help me with apt
<jitendra_> i want to know the file that apt consults when checking if dependency for a particular package is already installed
<nosrednaekim> jitendra_: what with apt?
<jitendra_> package management tool
<jitendra_> nosrednaekim: i posted my question already
<nosrednaekim> jitendra_: yeah. sorry, I have a big of lag hre
<nosrednaekim> *bit
<jitendra_> its ok
<jitendra_> anyone please answer my question.
<nosrednaekim> i'm looking for it
<jitendra_> ok
<genii> jitendra_: To answer your question it looks at the file /var/lib/dpkg/status
<nosrednaekim> thanks genii :)
<genii> np
<nosrednaekim> jitendra_: But I wouldn't edit that if I were you...
<genii> It's automatically created anyhow
<icanhasadmin> After I change that, do I have to like.. restart something or is there a command to otherwise redo that without having to reboot? <-- sorry, repeat for netsplit spam :P
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: just log out and then do "ctrl+alt+bckspace"
<icanhasadmin> thank you
<icanhasadmin> brb
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: I turned off part/join events.. I can see:)
<icanhasadmin> Hooray, new errors.
<icanhasadmin> I guess that's better.
<nosrednaekim> what errors now?
<icanhasadmin> "/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing"
<icanhasadmin> and then of course, no manageable screens
<nosrednaekim> uhh... run "glxinfo"
<icanhasadmin> other people who seem to be having this issue are on hardy.. which i am not
<nosrednaekim> are you using the 8.2 ati drivers?
<icanhasadmin> uhm, it gives me a LOT OF HEX
<icanhasadmin> where is that in glxinfo? I'm almost positive it's 8.2 but not sure
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: look more towars the top
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: look for "direct rendering"
<icanhasadmin> it just says "yes" :P
<nosrednaekim> thats good at least.
<icanhasadmin> Yeah, I just ran "Phun", the sandbox physics engine, works great
<icanhasadmin> which surprises me, considering my crappy specs
<Dr_willis> Ive been playing with phun all week. :)
<icanhasadmin> Dr_willis: oh yeah :D :D
<Dr_willis> Try makeing a water pump. :)
<Dr_willis> or a piston engine.
<icanhasadmin> piston = fun. there's no air displacement yet i don't think... so hydro is out for now ;)
<Dr_willis> if you like phun, theres some other   similer type programs.
<Dr_willis> constructo (i think) and hmm some other..
<icanhasadmin> nosrednaekim: btw, in my glxinfo it says "GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap" just like the error says is missing
<icanhasadmin> yeah there's a crayon one or something, i'll look into them at some point, just busy y'know ;)
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: ask in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> consto is more of a erector type set  simuilator thing.
<icanhasadmin> lol yes sir
<genii> ooooo erector sets
<Dr_willis> !find constro
<ubotu> Package/file constro does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> You can do bridges and buildings and so forth and watch the stress levels on the parts
<nosrednaekim> what? awesome!
<genii> Dr_willis: You are njow obligated to provide links!
<genii> *now*
<Dr_willis> genii,  they all seem to be dead. :(
<genii> hmph
<dent-42> Dr_Willis: this what you talking about   http://www.chroniclogic.com/index.htm?pontifex2.htm   ???
<Dr_willis> xspringies and constro  :) are the 2 others i was thinking of.
 * genii investigates
<Dr_willis> !info xspringies
<ubotu> Package xspringies does not exist in gutsy
<Pici> :(
<Dr_willis> dent-42,  thats  program is like constro x1000000000000000000000000
<Dr_willis> :)
<dent-42> cool :-)
<dent-42> i think its on bit torrent somewhere
<genii> Bah that program is Win only
<genii> pontiflex anyhow
<dent-42> what program ?
<|Tann|> After an update i did today, no sound is produced by any of my software, but sound will go through the line on my comp just fine.
<icanhasadmin> wine it :D
<icanhasadmin> tann, sound card?
<Dr_willis> Shame shame.. :)
<Dr_willis> Torrents are for Linux ISOs!
<root_______> hello
<root_______> como formateo linux de mi pc???
<root_______> alguien me puede decir
<nosrednaekim> |Tann|: kernel upgrade?
<NickPresta> !es | root____
<ubotu> root____: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<NickPresta> 4 different nicks? Is that really needed?
<genii> Geez, another netsplit?
<|Tann|> icanhasadmin: Realtek ALC655  chipset
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: theyhelping you over there?
<icanhasadmin> nosrednaekim: not particularly, i'm trying a hack on my xorg.conf, about to restart x in a sec
<justin_> does anyone recommend using kde 4.0??
<nosrednaekim> icanhasadmin: mmk :)
<icanhasadmin> justin_: the kde developers
<NickPresta> justin_, what type of system do you have?
<nosrednaekim> justin_: test it out... see if you like it. I like it.
<|Tann|> justin_: I like it except for the panel setup.
<icanhasadmin> |Tann|: hm.. i'm not terribly familiar with those, are you using alsa drivers?
<NickPresta> justin_, meaning, a home desktop, testing machine, etc? If you are concerned about KDE 4.0's stability, I would stick with 3.5.*
<|Tann|> icanhasadmin: yes
<icanhasadmin> |Tann|: hold one sec, i'm going to check something
<icanhasadmin> |Tann|: Can you pastebin your "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base"
<skeet> no
<skeet> im on my desktop but i can type that in terminal
<nosredna_ekim> icanhasadmin: anything?
<nosredna_ekim> icanhasadmin: would you like my xorg.conf for reference?I have basically the same chip
<icanhasadmin> nosredna_ekim: that would be nice
<icanhasadmin> although i didn't restart yet
<icanhasadmin> let me know if |Tann| posts his alsa-base :P brb
<nosredna_ekim> ok
<|Tann|> icanhasadmin: http://tan-com.com/alsa-base.txt
<icanhasadmin> :( same error
<Erickj92> for some reason all kinds of junk is poping up after i log in. how to i precent this?
<|Tann|> icanhasadmin: http://tan-com.com/alsa-base.txt
<oloughlin75> Erickj92: What is the junk?
<icanhasadmin> yeah, please describe all kinds of junk...
 * icanhasadmin waves to oloughlin75
<Erickj92> like konsole, gparted, and somthing else i cant remember
 * oloughlin75 says howdy
<Erickj92> i guess its not really junk
<oloughlin75> Erickj92: Click the launcher - System Settings - Session and modify what starts up
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim: Is that where it is in kubuntu?
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75: yup
<Erickj92> i dont see the session thing
<nosredna_ekim> Erickj92: under advanced
<Erickj92> ok
<nosredna_ekim> Erickj92: set it to "restore previous session"
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim: AWN is great
<oloughlin75> AWM
<icanhasadmin> |Tann|: what is exact verbatim under "Audio Device" when you lspci?
<|Tann|> icanhasadmin: there is no "Audio Device" but there is this...
<|Tann|> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<icanhasadmin> oh.. that's interesting.
<icanhasadmin> does alsamixer work?
<oloughlin75> AC97 should be supported on a default install, shouldn't it?
<icanhasadmin> oloughlin75: Should. ;) should is a funny word
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75: yeah its sweet, but a bit too GNOMEish
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim: I am on gnome! :)
<icanhasadmin> I WANT AWM. That's why i'm trying to get compiz to work :(
<oloughlin75> nosredna_ekim: Little annoying with amarok... I have to minimize and not click the X... hard habit to break
<nosredna_ekim> icanhasadmin: lol....
<nosredna_ekim> oloughlin75: ^_^
<nosredna_ekim> icanhasadmin: let me see your xorg.conf
<icanhasadmin> nosredna_ekim: My mom told me never to show strangers my xorg.conf :(
<nosredna_ekim> icanhasadmin: but i'm a doctor...
<nosredna_ekim> so to speak <_<
<icanhasadmin> nosredna_ekim: http://pastebin.com/d48b41977
<Owner> hey
<nosredna_ekim> icanhasadmin: I don't have that "load module glx" sections
<nosredna_ekim> *section
<icanhasadmin> I'll toss it, but glx is uninstalled so i don't think it's a big deal
<Owner> what does the site mean by having a six month release cycle
<Owner> ?
<nosredna_ekim> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<nosredna_ekim> icanhasadmin: its what?
<icanhasadmin> nosredna_ekim: my xgl is nonexistant. i don't have it. removed it. gone. byebye
<Tann> icanhasadmin: do you have any ideas?
<Owner> What does it mean that it is supported for 18 months to five years? does that mean that if I want support i have to reinstall at those intervals?
<Pici> Owner: The clock begins when the release comes out, not when you install it.
<Owner> I understand that, I just mean to ask, does that mean that i have to reinstall to continue to have support?
<icanhasadmin> Tell me that's not a real question Owner?
<icanhasadmin> Tann: Honestly, no. you should be supported. does alsamixer work?
<Owner> I just thought that 18 months was a bit short
<Tann> icanhasadmin: yes
<nosredna_ekim> icanhasadmin: glx is not the same as xgl
<icanhasadmin> Tann: volume all the way up? no "MM" (muted)?
<Pici> Owner: 18 months for a free OS is not really that short.  Take a look at the Questions section in this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<icanhasadmin> nosredna_ekim: oh you're right, i never even caught that, lol! i'll try it
<Tann> icanhasadmin: volume all the way up, and no mute
<icanhasadmin> they are helping me in compiz-fusion now :P so thank you mate
<icanhasadmin> Tann: hmm..
<Owner> Ah, I see, I dont have to reinstall, just that the updates occur
<icanhasadmin> Tann: Honestly, outside the realm of SDA INTEL chips.. i don't know much :/ i looked around but i can't find much.. I think there's an also channel on here tho they might help you
<icanhasadmin> *alsa channel i mean
<Owner> I was simply worried about having to completely reinstall every 18 mths
<rewati_> hi there i dont have sound on my system
<rewati_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Tann> icanhasadmin: k, thanks
<rewati_> this is my audio card
<icanhasadmin> Ouch, sorry rewat.. that's even farther away from my expertise lol, maybe if crimsun shows back up he could help
<nosredna_ekim> Owner: yuo can upgrade easily
<nosredna_ekim> !intelhda | rewati_
<ubotu> rewati_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<regeya> !hd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<regeya> oh right
<raposa> hi. does hardy come with compiz?
<icanhasadmin> i hope not
<raposa> or a 3D manager?
 * raposa needs to wow his friends.
<icanhasadmin> lol you can always install one.. :P
<raposa> true enough.  just be nice if it 'just worked' outta th' box.
<raposa> or, from the disk.
<dudeIgotadell> hello every1
<dudeIgotadell> I put kde4 on my ubuntu box per the instructions on the kubuntu page
<nosredna_ekim> raposa: run "sudo apt-get install desktop-effects-kde
<dudeIgotadell> it will not let me upgrade from adept because it says unsighed packages
<nosredna_ekim> raposa: its a easy compiz manager written by yours truly ;)
<dudeIgotadell> i tried --force-yes
<raposa> nosredna_ekim: will do.  thak you.
<raposa> very cool.
<dudeIgotadell> i tried apt-get --force-yes
 * raposa can tell his friends he chats with the developer.
<nosredna_ekim> raposa: course, i'm not saying its not without bugs... please do report any ;)
<raposa> of course.
<nosredna_ekim> raposa: hehe
<nosredna_ekim> and you will of course have to install the proper drivers for your video card
<raposa> the initial apt-get update && apt-get upgrade is huge on this install of hardy alpha 5
<raposa> right
<raposa> ATI
 * raposa has to deal with a crying baby, will be back soon.
<nosredna_ekim> raposa: did you already install them? I've heard of some problems with the ATI drivers and hardy
<raposa> just ran the installation CD.
<raposa> now upgrading everything.
<nosredna_ekim> ah..ok
<raposa> back soon.  hungry little guy awaits.
<nosredna_ekim> :)
<jcgkffycs> I paused amarok and now when I try to play again i get this error "
<jcgkffycs> Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<jcgkffycs> xine parameters:
<jcgkffycs> I also tried vlc and i get a similar error
<jcgkffycs> any ideas?/
<jcgkffycs> this is the output from vlc
<jcgkffycs> [00000352] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<jcgkffycs> [00000352] main audio output error: couldn't find a filter for the conversion
<jcgkffycs> [00000352] main audio output error: couldn't create audio output pipeline
<blas> hola a todos
<blas> alguien en espaniol
<prince_jammys> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nosredna_ekim> jcgkffycs: try system settings->sound system-> kde sound control auto suspend..se that to zero
<jcgkffycs> that didn't do anything
<nosredna_ekim> jcgkffycs: you have some audio program blocking the sound out-put then... loggin out usually helps
<jcgkffycs> no, nothing else is playing, no open apps, no remote desktop with sound, nothing. Ille try logging out, be beck in a second
<jcgkffycs> that worked
<nosredna_ekim> jcgkffycs: yup.
<terettes15> i need help with my deluge bit torrent
<terettes15> im new here
<terettes15> beener showed me this
<jcgkffycs> I have another sound issue though, once when I was trying to compile and install custom window borders kde reset to some default state. and now when ever I open or close a window or a dialogue box opens a sound plays and it is very annoying do you know of a way to make kde less noisy?
<nosredna_ekim> terettes15: what about it do you need help?
<nosredna_ekim> jcgkffycs: uhh yeah, one second
<michael> seriously? kde 3.5.8 doesnt automatically recognize my printer!?
<BluesKaj> jcgkffycs, system settings /notifications/ apply to all applications/ turn off all sounds
<nosredna_ekim> michael: spoiled by gnome? ;)
<terettes15> i dont know how to set my bandwidth so i can download faster.
<michael> nosrena_ekim: yeah totally, but no luck on kde.
<terettes15> my hard drive almost got wiped out and everything got reset
<jcgkffycs> thanks I think that worked
<nosredna_ekim> michael: system settings->printers and then "add new printer" its a very simple dialog
<michael> nosrena_ekim: seriously, i like kde more, but gnome has been easier for me, i wish kubuntu was shown the love ubuntu gets
<nosredna_ekim> michael: we all do :)
<BluesKaj> feeeel the luuuuv for kde :)
 * nosredna_ekim sees if there is a brainstorm request for that
<nosredna_ekim> this is the one to vote up http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/478/
<terettes15> is this for me? or nothing to do with me
<nosredna_ekim> terettes15: not for you...
<terettes15> ok
<nosredna_ekim> terettes15: I'm not familiar with deluge, i'm sorry, they may have a channel though
<terettes15> ok thanks
<nosredna_ekim> yes...#deluge
<nosredna_ekim> yes... #deluge
<guest> he just needs to know how to set the globle information and per torent information
<guest> same as in ktorrent\
<nosredna_ekim> i'm not familiar with ANY torrent
<guest> though i myself dont know how either
<guest> ic
<michael> nosrena_ekim: thanks.. easy but could be easier! :) i selected samsung - ml-2010 from a list, then it asked me what kind of printer it was, haha
<guest> well then just double klick the blue lookin delug thing
<terettes15> allready did beener
<nosredna_ekim> michael: well, thats just the "name" of it, second question was for the driver
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is very similar to utorrent , guest
<guest> yup yup i know just was sayin what he wanted
<Daisuke_Ido> nosredna_ekim: voted it up, but i can't agree with some of the mouth breathers posting comments there...
<nosredna_ekim> I know... but the general point is right
<michael> nosrena_ekim: i know :) just funny that it doesnt suggest one, based on the name. no biggy
<michael> nosrena_ekim: thanks for your help.
<sonic__> anyone know a program I can use to graph economic data. something similar to this :http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a7/Economics_rybczynski_theorem_diagram.png
<nosredna_ekim> michael: yep... i've wanted that for a while, but it was never big enough to complain about :)
<Jucato> !info kmplot
<ubotu> kmplot (source: kdeedu): mathematical function plotter for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 528 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<Jucato> sonic__: try that one? ^^^^^
<nosredna_ekim> Daisuke_Ido: read the comment by nixternal:)
<justin__> i am trying to use wine and it says it needs a dll where do i put it when i get it
<nosredna_ekim> justin__: ask in #winehq
<sonic__> Jucato: Thanks, Here I am messing with koffice and Ive got kmplot installed from kde4 svn and I never even knew it was there... :p
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> though I'm not sure about the state of kmplot for kde4
<nosredna_ekim> lawl... http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2987/
<sonic__> Jucato: Well kdesvn-build grabbed it and installed from the default config and it compiled so Its gotta be out of playground already
<sonic__> Jucato: Runs ok so far that I can tell.  Now I just got to figure out how I use it ;)
<Jucato> :)
<terettes15> is there anyone that is really good with torrent programs that can help me
<BluesKaj> terettes15, what are you trying to do ?
<vikku> iam getting the error stdio.h file no found when compiling a c prgrm
<vikku> how can i fix it
<vikku> gcc is installed
<terettes15> i am trying to set my global and per torrent settings to make me download and upload faster.
<nosredna_ekim> vikku: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<terettes15> i had it set before but my hard drive almost got wiped out
<vikku> ok lemme try
<BluesKaj> terettes15, that's a function of your port choice and the bandwidth , the number od seesders vs leechers and availability of the files
<terettes15> ok
<BluesKaj> if you're trying to DL files off the large euro sites , then you have to configure your tcp port number 50,000 and above .
<vikku> nosredna_ekim : iam geting following errors
<vikku> Errors were encountered while processing
<vikku>  acpid
<vikku> acpi-support
<terettes15> its at 6881 to 6889
<vikku> powermanagement-interface
<guest> 50000
<vikku> kubuntu-desktop
<guest> use that
<vikku> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BluesKaj> yes terettes15, change them to 50110 or some such number
<terettes15> ok what next
<yao_ziyua1> is it good for computer health to frequently try out alpha distros in virtualbox?
<BluesKaj> 6881 is blocked by some of the large euro ISPs
<vikku> iam getting the error stdio.h file no found when compiling a c prgrm
<vikku>  how can i fix it
<terettes15> whats the port for?
<BluesKaj> are planning on using UDP (a sort of supplementary to TCP Ports) , then do the same.
<BluesKaj> terettes15, 6881 used to be the std port for many large torrents site servers
<terettes15> oh i get it
<terettes15> my down speed is now 8953 and my up speed is now 374.
<terettes15> is that good?
<jhutchins> terettes15: Yes.
<Adrian> spanish?
<terettes15> right now im using someone elses settings until i can talk to the guy that set it up for me last time
<Adrian> kubuntu en español?
<Adrian> español
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<terettes15> im gonna go. thanx for the help. i know alot more know. ill probaly be back for some more help with something else. :)
<BluesKaj> well , sacktime here ...take care folks
<vikku__> hello
<vikku__> how can i add #ubuntu in this konversation, does ny1 know the settings
<storbeck> ./join #ubuntu
<storbeck> Heh, must have been lunch break.
<WhatAreYou> hi how can i extract the audio from a youtube vid (flv) to an mp3 file without losing quality?
<Arwen> anyone here use Konversation? is there a way to make it so that it executes a command when it detects and action to have been performed?
<Arwen> like unbanning when it detects a ban
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: i've been looking around, and i don't think it does
<Daisuke_Ido> there's always kvirc though! *throws up a little in his mouth*
<Arwen> ARGH
<gundam_rx78nt1> or you can always go with the curses version of irc chat client.
<|Tann|> Today after an update, no sounds made by software go through, but my line-in jack works.
<karthikp> Running Gutsy here. Have issues with mounting external hard drives.
<karthikp> When I plug them in, kded goes nuts.
<karthikp> It uses up almost all resources (top).
<karthikp> I have to kill -9 the process, restart dbus and kded to get my comp back to normalcy.
<karthikp> Wnyone else see issues mounting external hard drives?
<maduser> no
<gundam_rx78nt1> not me, but I don't install unsupported packages, etc.
<karthikp> Sigh.
<|Tann|> Could anyone help me?
<maduser> is it ntfs?
<karthikp> Maybe I should reinstall gutsy. I've hard some issue or the other with it since the day I upgraded from Feisty.
<karthikp> Nope.
<karthikp> All my drives are ext3.
<maduser> then there should be no problem
<karthikp> I saw something like this on the net for kde 3.4.
<karthikp> That's where I learnt to restart dbus...
<karthikp> Guess I'll just hold on till April for Hardy...
<regeya> meh.  anyone else use ivman with kde, and not able to umount removable drives without firing up a term?
<regeya> I get errors about devices not being listed in hal-mtab
<gundam_rx78nt1> which is a good ftp client for KDE?
<fignew`> konqueror
<mmmiiikkkeee> whats wrong with useing konqueror as an ftp client?
<purpleposeidon> I think dolphin can be used as well
<mmmiiikkkeee> to use konqueror for ftp check out: http://lexi.net/main/page.php?page_id=107
<surgy> !japanese
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<gundam_rx78nt1> I hate dolphin.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I loved konqueror for a file manager.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I just want to use an ftp client.
<fignew> konqueror
<fignew> does FTP
<gundam_rx78nt1> fignew, I think I didn't make it clear, I don't want to use konqueror as an ftp.  It doesn't work with some ftp servers very well.
<dwidmann> Hm, I've got a question soooooo, here goes. Does anybody know why when even after adding my ssh key to the remote accounts (in this case, just another account on this computer for testing purposes) ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file it still asks for the password instead of the keys passphrase?
<Taggnostr> hello
<dwidmann> hi
<Taggnostr> when I right click on a folder->properties, the window that appears is the same whenever program I use (dolphin, konqueror) or it changes?
<LeAstrale> Hi ppl
<LeAstrale> How do i manually mount my WD 500 gib external ?
<LeAstrale> i get hal-mount-point refused ID1000 when it try in GUI
<Taggnostr> and all these programs like dolpin and konqueror (or explorer on windows) have a name?
<prince_jammys> file browsers?
<Taggnostr> it could be
<prince_jammys> !filebrowsers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filebrowsers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Taggnostr> filemanager maybe?
<prince_jammys> that's it
<Taggnostr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolphin_%28software%29
<Taggnostr> and what about the other question?
<prince_jammys> i don't know the answer to that. my guess is yes, they are the same
<prince_jammys> they tell you the permissions and owner of the directory, and how many files it contains, etc.
<prince_jammys> so i assume it doesn't matter what file-manager you use
<Taggnostr> it depends of the os, isn't it?
<prince_jammys> the os?
<prince_jammys> well yeah, windows will tell you something different. windows doesn't even use the same kind of permissions
<Taggnostr> I mean, the information displayed on kubuntu are given by kubuntu itself, not by the file manager you are using
<prince_jammys> my guess is yes
<prince_jammys> it's the same info you get when you do 'ls' in a terminal
<kevo> I'm running kubuntu gusty on a vostro 1500.  problem: no sound.  I installed alsamixergui and it tells me 'no such device' when
<kevo> i  try to run it
<kevo> any help/pointers?
<kevo> (sorry, a little "enter"-happy I am today.
<prince_jammys> Taggnostr: mine is showing Name: Type: Modified: Owner: Permissions:  , and i use konqueror
<Taggnostr> is there a command that returns the size of a given folder in the terminal?
<prince_jammys> Taggnostr: actually, if i right click i see Type Location Size Modified Access
<stdin> Taggnostr: du -sh /path/to/directory
<Taggnostr> me too
<Taggnostr> ok
<Taggnostr> uhm
<surgy> i cant seam to move a file from kubuntu to windows vistta, the file is visable in vista, but when i try to copy and paste it it says "you need permision to perform this action" and then when i click "try again" it doesnt do anything but ask again, what am i doing wrong?
<Taggnostr> the window says 1.3 MB, 1413432 bytes and du -sh says 1.5M
<Taggnostr> btw I'm writing an article on binary and decimal prefixes and I was trying to understand how kubuntu use them
<stdin> surgy: samba? try putting "security = SHARE" under "[global]"
<surgy> stdin: i think its actually the windows side thats messinbg up
<surgy> stdin: seams to work with a single file but when i try to move a folder it gets mad
<stdin> surgy: if it's a windows problem, then ##windows is the place you ask
<Taggnostr> uhm
<Taggnostr> is there some other command to see the size of a folder?
<prince_jammys> stat *maybe*
<Taggnostr> let's see
<prince_jammys> maybe not
<prince_jammys> :)
<Taggnostr> it just say 4096
<prince_jammys> yeah stat is for files. i don't know, you can check man stat
<Taggnostr> ok
<Gide0n> hi chanel I need help, somebody familiar with routing tables
<Gide0n> I have only one shot at this via ssh, and I was hoping somebody could help me with the command line and parameters I need
<Taggnostr> prince_jammys, I can't see nothing useful
<prince_jammys> yeah, stat is for files. what's wrong with du?
<Taggnostr> I tried with another folder of 15208663 bytes, du says 17M, right-click->properties says 14.5 MB (instead than MiB)
<Taggnostr> I used du -H that is supposed to use the SI prefixes, but 17M seems plain wrong
<Taggnostr> actually the apparent size seen by du is 15196758, just a few kilobyte less than the size seen by dolphin or konqueror
<ubuntu_> hey has anyone on here seen kkathman here lately
<ubuntu_> can anyone in here help me with installing this software because i have an older machine
<ubuntu_> hey jkiceman can you help me out
<ubuntu_> please is there someone in here somewhere
<ubuntu_> hey Colonel_ Panic can you help me with this software
<prince_jammys> ubuntu_: try #ubuntu
<smurfslover> hi there
<smurfslover> alles ok?
<compilerwriter> Gents I seem to have done something some time ago and have only now learned what I did.  It seems that I have somehow set my desktop to extend beyond the edges of my monitor screen.  How do I get my desktops to only be the expanse of my screen again?
<stdin> sounds like a resolution issue, you set the resolution to something the monitor/graphics card can't handle. try lowering it
<ibilic> i have no icons on my desktop, and when I right click on it, no menu appears
<Taggnostr> prince_jammys, try dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=1MB count=10 and dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=1MiB count=10
<Taggnostr> it copies the right number of bytes but when you use MiB it show 10MB
<Taggnostr> ok, that is right, 10MiB are 10.486 MB, 10 MB rounded
<Taggnostr> du instead returns strange values
<matt_> I'm sure you guys have been getting this question ever since the 4.0.0 release, but what do I do to resolve the unmet dependencies issue when I use the PPA repo.
<smurfslover> hi
<smurfslover> i have a little program with kubuntu gutsy
<stdin> matt_: just wait a while
<jussi01> matt_: please join #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 issues :)
<matt_> thanx
<smurfslover> i have an issue with kdm
<smurfslover> my screen goes black right after kdm has started
<smurfslover> like in powersave
<sgrover> Anyone running a server and using NFS?  Know any decent channels where I can get some assistance?
<jussi01> !night | sgrover
<jussi01> oh, ubotu is dead :(
<sgrover> night time?  is that why it's so dead here ??? :)
<jussi01> sgrover: yeah
<jussi01> 8 am in the uk, night in the us
<apparle> hi
<sgrover> 1;13 am here...
<apparle> sgrover: Whay are you telling that
<sgrover> apparle: left over from previous posts.. :)
<sgrover> not important
<dwidmann> O.O 3:15 and I'm still awake? ..... that's not good, that's not good at all.
<dwidmann> Seems my motivation for stayinng awake is gone though ..... a relatively simple to use sshfs setup for sharing certain files betwixt my computers ...... 'twas a piece of work ....
<sgrover> dwidmann: ssh and keys combined with rsync didn't do the trick?? :)
<dwidmann> sgrover - ssh and keys and sshfs did the trick
<dwidmann> getting it such that it was read only was why it was a piece of work.
<sgrover> guess if you needed to mount the remote resources... makes sense...
<sgrover> ahhh
<sgrover> I'm trying something similar but with NFS.  Not sure how to set up the permissions right... lots of digging via Google right now.
<dwidmann> new user, new group, moved the files to the new home directory, new keys for each guest (blank passphrases), chmod 750 all the dirs, chmod 640 all the files, make the files belong to my real user, but the others group (which I happen to be a member of) .... add my keys to the auth file of the new user, and finally, figure out a good fstab line :)
<dwidmann> Almost more effort than it was worth, if I had to do that all the time I wouldn't be too happy.
<apparle> All those who are having problems with ALSA may give atry to OSS. I am telling because I successfully solved the final problem with OSS
<dwidmann> apparle: mixing?
<sgrover> OSS is supposed to be deprecated isn't it?
<dwidmann> sgrover: deprecated in the kernel though it doesn't seem to be inferior, I hear it has uppoints
<apparle> dwidmann: what do you mean mixing
<dwidmann> You said you solved the final problem .... the only problem I ever had with oss was getting it to play multiple sounds at the same time.
<apparle> dwidmann: I didn't have that problem ever
<dwidmann> Interesting
<apparle> dwidmann: Many softwares like audacity kmix didn't run. And I got how to run them,(obviously I didn't solve it. Just found it)
<apparle> bye
<VelcroMan> Which version of KDE is in the 7.10 Gutsy?
<Jucato> 3.5.8 by default, 3.5.9 available for updates
<jussi01> 3.5.8 with the ability to be upgraded to 3.5.9 or 4.0.2
<VelcroMan> ok, thanks Jucato
<Jucato> jussi01: you don't "upgrade" to KDE 4 :P
<jussi01> Jucato: hehe, :P
<enry> does anybody know how to safely remove hardware link floppy drives or pci cards?
<storbeck> It helps if you turn the power off first, then use a screw driver
<enry> :D
<enry> i mean in software side
<stond> DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO MOVE FILES AND EXUCTABLE TO ROOT FOLDER SUCH AS /USR/LOCAL/BIN/
<enry> what does it happen if i remove hardware and then i power on with modified configuration?
<enry> can I break something?
<Jucato> !caps | stond
<stond> sorry
<jussi01> enry: unlikely.  afaik
<enry> ?
<enry> stond
<enry> use sudo
<jussi01> unliikely you will break stuff. i have done that regularly
<stond> well can anybody tell me how to move files to my root folders it keeps telling me acess denied
<enry> so you say that if I remove a floppy drive or a pci card and i power on
<enry> it does not give any problems?
<enry> stond
<enry> you can use sudo
<stond> what envy
<enry> sudo mv
<prince_jammys> stond: sudo mv myfile /usr/local/bin
<enry> or you can also
<jussi01> stond: go to a terminal, type: kdesudo konqueror
<enry> sudo konqueror
<enry> or your file browser
<jussi01> enry: ahah...no.
<jussi01> kdesudo for graphical apps
<prince_jammys> kdesudo for GUI
<prince_jammys> jinx
<Jucato> actually better just use "kdesu" so that it works whether or not kdesudo is installed :)
<enry> sudo konqueror works
<enry> jussi01 "no" stands for NO problems? :)
<enry> or for
<stond> ok I think i got
<enry> YES problems?
<prince_jammys> if the bot were here, he would tell you the problem
<jussi01> enry: just because it "works" doesnt mean its good.
<enry> :)
<Jucato> you're lucky ubotu's not here
<prince_jammys> the problem is it doesn't work properly
<enry> and
<enry> how do you do that?
<jussi01> enry: it can seriously break stuff
<Jucato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<enry> what is the procedure to remove hardware then?
<jussi01> enry: turn off, remove hw, turn on.
<enry> yeah it is what i was sqaying
<stond> I am trying to install NETHOSTFS and USBHOSTFS and I cant get the executables moved to /usr/local/bin/ does anybody know how to do this
<jussi01> enry: I was refering to the sudo thing about the serious breakage
<enry> obvously I don't remove while it's on!
<Jucato> enry: we were taking about sudo konqueror
<enry> okok
<enry> but for example if there is a floppy drive, at the boot it tryes to mount it, if i remove the drive what happens?
<prince_jammys> nothing bad
<prince_jammys> i've done that many times
<enry> and with a pci device?
<prince_jammys> same
<enry> and if i plug another device in the same slot
<prince_jammys> i can't guarantee it, but i've never broken anything that way and i've messed a whole lot with hardware
<prince_jammys> enry: that's ok too
<enry> mmm
<enry> because i've heard about problems
<prince_jammys> i have 6 computers and i juggle the hardware constantly
<enry> :D
<jussi01> !test
<ubot5> Failed.
<storbeck> prince_jammys: Wow, you don't ever drop them?
<prince_jammys> drives. sound cards, video cards, ram, floppy...
<enry> i had a problem simply by monitor substitution :D
<prince_jammys> no, i work in a circus
<prince_jammys> i do it in a cage with tigers
<prince_jammys> and the hardware still doesnt break
<storbeck> Wow, impressive
<enry> it doesn't recognize the right resolution
<enry> i need to press
<enry> alt+e at the beginning
<prince_jammys> enry: well you may have configuration problems, but you can always revert to the old setup
<storbeck> I wish my resolution went higher >.<
<enry> login screen has the wrong resolution
<enry> don't know why
<enry> i wish to have it at 1440X900
<enry> but it doesn't work
<jussi01> enry: what is it at to start withP?
<storbeck> enry, Does your video card support it?
<enry> yes, because
<enry> after login
<enry> it works fine
<enry> but everytime i have to press alt+e at the login screen
<prince_jammys> oh, only the login screen
<enry> yeah
<storbeck> enry, That's why I don't use a gdm :D
<enry> if I don't press alt+e sometimes, only sometimes, it loads wrong resolution
<prince_jammys> i use gdm. i thought he used kdm
<enry> kdm
<storbeck> Well, gdm/kdm.
<storbeck> cli login for me :D
<prince_jammys> i've had this problem too, but i don't remember how i fixed it :)
<enry> :(
<christianp> hi all
<Jucato> hi
<christianp> problems with quickcam for notebook installation: i follow this:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/DriverGspca
<christianp> at the end of the tutorial, my camorama seems to work finely
<christianp> not the same for kopete or skype
<christianp> when i reboot my notebook, starting camorama i have: no device /dev/video0
<christianp> what's the matter?
<_Angelus_> !apt-fix
<ubot5> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pushax> hi all.   Is there a program that resets all your permissions and attributes of the default files?
<prince_jammys> pushax: to my knowledge, no
<prince_jammys> pushax: what happened?
<prince_jammys> major permission mess?
<pushax> prince_jammys: hi pj.  the other xp sp3 did something to my /home drive on its own hd.  I had copy the files to another drive and then rebuild that drive.  I also had to do a grub kernel recover.  now my sound wont load, nor HDTV
<prince_jammys> pushax: so the permissions problem is just in your /home?
<pushax> I installed kubuntu onto a old computer and did a #ls -laR > dir.txt   and then compared it to my machine now.  I noticed in /dev dir most all the ownership were root:root  not root:devtype
<pushax> prince_jammys: I've done alot of checking but I'm worried I missed something or maybe a file has been set wrong internal due to the mess.
<prince_jammys> on most of mine they are root:root
<prince_jammys> brw-rw---- 1 root     floppy    2,   0 2008-03-01 18:07 fd0
<pushax> prince_jammys: I have Intel HD audio and I modprobe it but it wont stay after reboot.
<prince_jammys> pushax: post this in #ubuntu. this channel is too thin right now
<pushax> k
<pushax> prince_jammys: I've notice my changes didn't take effect.  I beleive.  let me do more research
<pushax> prince_jammys: is linux like windows in that it recovered changed system files?
<prince_jammys> pushax: i don't think so, but i have no experience in this department
<pushax> prince_jammys: ok
<Sinnerman> what package do i have to install to get amarok to play mp3 files?
<Jucato> libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> or just install kubuntu-restricted-extras to get a whole bunch of codecs and plugins
<Jucato> (java and flash)
<storbeck> Sinnerman> amarok should be able to play mp3s without any other packages
<Sinnerman> storbeck hmm... it's asking me to allow it to get mp3 support though. and i've manually installed all the packages off the ubuntu-restricted-extras package too.
<storbeck> Have you tried install win32codecs?
<max_> I need to use criticalSection in KDevelop, what is the include file or library to lock some part of my code?
<Sinnerman> storbeck umm, no, it's a clean install of ubuntu, last time i did that, i don't remember installing anything win32 to get mp3s to work with amarok.
<storbeck> Well, I've also never had to install additional packages to play mp3s in amarok
<stdin> Sinnerman: try libxine1-ffmpeg or kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sinnerman> stdin thanks. let me have a look.
<Sinnerman> stdin that did the trick. thanks. :)
<stdin> Sinnerman: amarok should install libxine1-ffmpeg automatically when you try to play an mp3, but it sometimes just fails so a manual install is required
<kgx> does anyone where kde 3.5 saves the keyboard shortcuts? i thought it was .kde/share/config/khotjeys* but that doesnt seem to be it
<Sinnerman> stdin i was looking for the name of the package too, for future reference. thanks.
<pushax> is there an easy way to load and remove modules from the kernel?
<SlimeyPete> pushax: investigate insmod, lsmod, rmmod and modprobe (they're not *easy* but they're not usually that complicated)
<pushax> SlimeyPete: thx.  I've already used modprobe .  do you know of a graphical one?
<SlimeyPete> no, sorry
<Apple_Cat> why do you want a graphical one ?
<kgx> .join #kde
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<kgx> bah stupid uk keyboard
<Greenery> anyone with mplayer, with the recent update mplayer is uninstalled?
<ActionParsnip> Greenery, I use Kaffeine (sp) sory man, wassup anyhoo?
<Greenery> my mplayer is automaticauninstalled with recent update
<Greenery> i checked adept and try to install there, it said update (BREAK)
<ActionParsnip> Greenery, what do you get if you sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Greenery> everything is normal
<ActionParsnip> Greenery, ok, so when do you get the message? at update or execution of mplayer
<Greenery> i don't see my mplayer after the update
<Greenery> even my kmplayer won't let me play cos mplayer is not running it says
<ActionParsnip> Greenery, can you run mplayer <some file here>
<Greenery> mplayer command not found, it asked me to install them
<ActionParsnip> Greenery, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Greenery> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58468/
<ActionParsnip> Greenery, sudo apt-get install libungif4g
<ActionParsnip> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libungif4g
<Greenery> it removes libgif4
<membrive> is a conflict with some kde4 packages
<membrive> it will be fixed soon I think
<membrive> I have the same problem
<Greenery> ah i see, i do use KDE4
<ActionParsnip> Greenery, do you get it in kde3?
<Greenery> i'm on KDE3 and no mplayer after the recent update
<membrive> Greenery, confirmed, I am getting now new packages and libunfgif4g, so I think in few time all dependencies will be solved
<Greenery> cool good to hear that
<membrive> now I am getting mplayer again without lost kde4 packages
<Greenery> yeah am installing mplayer now, no more break
<Saied> Riddell: i want to know where is dot.kde.org news for KDE 4.0.2 on kde svn repository? i want to use it for translation
<ActionParsnip> Greenery, you not happy with kaffeine?
<Greenery> mkv can't play on Kaffeine
<Greenery> i'm very happy with kaffeine though
<Greenery> just some files can't play well on it
<ActionParsnip> Greenery, http://lists.matroska.org/pipermail/matroska-users/2005-August/000662.html
<ActionParsnip> Greenery, just get better codecs :)
<VelcroMan_> Hi, i burned the kubuntu 7.10 cd image to an DVD-RW. But it doesn't boot properly. It stays on a black screen with a blinking white cursor
<ActionParsnip> VelcroMan_, did you md5 check the disk?
<VelcroMan_> no
<ActionParsnip> VelcroMan_, ok not a good start, If you disable stuff in your bios it may help but you may have a defective image
<VelcroMan_> Disable what?
<ActionParsnip> VelcroMan_, you may need to turn cerain functionality off in your BIOS to get it installed then enable it later
<VelcroMan_> What kind of functionality? What stuff?
<Riddell> Saied: 4.0.2 hasn't been announced yet, you can /msg sebas and ask if he has a time planned if you want
<ActionParsnip> VelcroMan_, USB (if its not needed), power management, Network devices etc etc
<Saied> Riddell: ok
<ActionParsnip> VelcroMan_, I'd also MD5 check the disk to make sure it is correct
<Riddell> ** new alpha candidate CDs for testing, 20080305.1
<Plantain> Anyone know of a tool that lets me intercept traffic from local interfaces, edit them, then send them?
<Plantain> I'm essentially trying to fuzz an app through a MITM attack, only all the tools I've found so far sniff the traffic, then allow me to replay it later
<baran> anyone can help me how can i open source of a .swf file
<Plantain> oops, I meant that for ##networking
<DexterF> !dvd
<ubot5> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ali3n51> h3llo
<ali3n51> how to change the login themes
<ali3n51> i want to change the login themes, how?
<ali3n51> hello
<ali3n51> please help me, to change the login in different themes
<kristjan_> ali3n51: it is broken sort of
<kristjan_> ali3n51: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/132723
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 132723 in kubuntu-default-settings "[gutsy] kdm use the default theme instead of the kubuntu one" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kristjan_> ali3n51: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/148706
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 148706 in kde-systemsettings "kdmtheme module can not apply changes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<KR-data> how do I make Firefox go back in history when pressing backspace (like you would expect) in stead of making a page up replacement (wtf. is that even good for?)
<DOOM_NX> where can i find the difference between Kubuntu CD and DVD version?
<Dragnslcr> The DVD has more packages on it
<Dragnslcr> All of the packages on the DVD are in the repositories, so you can always download them if you install from the CD
<ForgeAus> hey all is the style of dolphin location bar like that's like Mautilus and Thundar called breadcrumbs??
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yes. but Dolphin's has an additional feature the others don't have
<DOOM_NX> thanks
<ForgeAus> :) Jucato
<ForgeAus> just one?
<Jucato> at least one that I know :)
<ForgeAus> hehe so you keep me in suspense? I've used dolphin before a few times
<Jucato> if you click on an arrow or click and hold on a name/location button, you get a drop-down of its "sibling" directories
<ForgeAus> ahh well the qt-address-bar XP drop-in replacement does that too
 * Jucato thinks Vista incorporated a similar feature
<ForgeAus> yes... basically the same thing
<Jucato> we're talking about Linux though :)
<ForgeAus> yeah kewl :)
<Jucato> neither Nautilus nor Thunar has that
<Jucato> (and it's Thunar, not Thundar :P)
<ForgeAus> yeah well Thor Thunder Thunar Donar, its a little confusing sometimes:)
<Jucato> heh I only know Thunar. I lost track of Xfce a long time ago :)
<ForgeAus> I don't use XFCE much so I rarely care about it
<ForgeAus> it wasn't too bad in I think it was either zenwalk or wolvix that was using it... but I prefer KDE
<Jucato> yeah. Xfce's not bad at all for a lightweight DE :)
<ForgeAus> it feels alot like a Gnome-Lite
<ForgeAus> I think I'd choose Fluxbox over XFCE for lightweight
<Jucato> Fluxbox isn't a DE :P
<Jucato> anyway...
<ForgeAus> oh ok
<DOOM_NX> isn't it?
<Jucato> Fluxbox is a Window Manager
<DOOM_NX> oh i see
<DOOM_NX> just like metacity?
<Jucato> yes. except that metacity is closely tied to GNOME (a Desktop Environment)
<Jucato> just as KWin is tied to KDE
<DOOM_NX> ooooh i see :D
<DOOM_NX> thanks a lot
<ForgeAus> so what desktop does fluxbuntu use?
<ForgeAus> I know it uses fluxbox WM, but I'm confused what desktop it uses
<Jucato> it doesn't use a DE afaik. just fluxbox plus a whole heap of applications
<ForgeAus> Jucato I'm not sure I understand
<SlimeyPete> part of the point of something like fluxbox is thatyou don't use a DE with it
<ForgeAus> so what its a Desktop replacement?
<blujay> So, 4.0.2 is out already.  :)
<Jucato> note that I used the term "DE" or "Desktop Environment", which *has* (usually) a Window Manager and provides an integrated system
<SlimeyPete> ForgeAus: it has none.
<Jucato> Desktop replacement?
<ForgeAus> I know fluxbox is a wm but when you boot up into a fluxbox environment you don't have a desktop?...
<SlimeyPete> indeed.
<SlimeyPete> just a toolbar.
<ForgeAus> yeah and a menu
<SlimeyPete> yeah.
<Jucato> the main difference between a Window Manager and a Desktop Environment is the level of integration it provides. a DE, such as GNOME and KDE, provide stuff like interpocess communication, embedded components, a default set of base applications, etc
<storbeck> Fluxbuntu uses Rox
<ForgeAus> its fairly simple and feels professional/simple
<ForgeAus> Rox as in Oborox ?
<storbeck> No, Rox as in Rox
<SlimeyPete> Rox-filer etc.
<ForgeAus> (which btw is an "evolution" of sorts of RiscOS's desktop)
<Jucato> well you have a "desktop" in the sense of you have a desktop/background, panels, etc
<storbeck> http://roscidus.com/desktop/
<ForgeAus> OboroX is Rox's WM tho isn't it?
<SlimeyPete> I used to run Fluxbox (without Rox) - it was very nice.
<SlimeyPete> I can't really give a decent reason why I don't use it now tbh.
<SlimeyPete> I just kinda stopped.
<storbeck> I use Fluxbuntu
<ForgeAus> hmm thats interesting a script to convert XML <-> TeX lol
<SlimeyPete> there's not really much point in running a full DE like KDE or GNOME if you don't need an integrated file manager or desktop.
<ForgeAus> (ie Changes TeX-like tags (abc{...}) to XML-like tags (<abc>...</abc>). hehe)
<Jucato> SlimeyPete: it's not just an integrated "file manager", but yes on the "integrated desktop"
<SlimeyPete> Jucato: yeah... actually now I'm thinking of it I rarely use apps in combination with each other and I don't use graphical file managers or a desktop (I run everything full-screen)... maybe I should just run fluxbox/openbox/wmii with a bunch of KDE apps.
 * SlimeyPete ponders
<Jucato> to each his own :)
 * Jucato uses KDE *because* of the integration :)
<ForgeAus> sporry I said oborox apparantly its OroboROX
<ForgeAus> Under X, you can choose to run any window manager with any desktop. Many of the screenshots show the xfwm4 or OroboROX window managers in a more-or-less default configuration.
<SlimeyPete> well, indeed. I appreciate that many people find the integration stuff useful... I'm just not sure that it's much use to me.
<ForgeAus> so Fluxbox uses ROX + Fluxbox? instead of xfwm4 or OroboROX ?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: sure you can. that's what makes it possible to use Compiz in GNOME and KDE
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I think storbeck said "Fluxbuntu uses ROX"
<SlimeyPete> ForgeAus: you can run fluxbox over the top of KDE (instead of KWin) if you want to, but I'm not sure why one would want to do that. Perhaps because Fluxbox allows you to group windows together.
<DexterF> ok who gan gimme a hand with writing a video dvd with k3b? I told it "new video dvd", dragged the VOBs into the VIDEO_TS folder and burnt. disc won't work.
<DexterF> can mount it but kaffeine or smplayer don't recognize it as a video dvd
<SlimeyPete> DexterF: should be fine, assuming the VOBs are unencrypted.
<DexterF> SlimeyPete: they are
<SlimeyPete> you normally need an IFO or something too though
<ForgeAus> SlimyPete do you mean that would be Kwin + fluxbox istead of running Kicker (or kickstart or whatever kde4's is called?)
<SlimeyPete> ForgeAus: it'd be fluxbox instead of KWin (so... the KDE desktop but with Fluxbox handling the window management and decoration)
<DexterF> SlimeyPete: all there. copied the disc to disk with DVDshrink in windows, smplayer plays it alright when I tell it to open the folder.
<storbeck> You can't use Fluxbox with KDE
<SlimeyPete> not sure if Kicker would work. It might. If not you could no doubt use fluxbox's bar
<storbeck> That's like saying you can use Gnome on KDE
<SlimeyPete> storbeck: oh... why not?
<SlimeyPete> works with GNOME
<Jucato> storbeck: yes you can
<storbeck> How so?
<SlimeyPete> storbeck: it's nothing like that ;p
<SlimeyPete> Fluxbox is a WM, not a DE
<SlimeyPete> like KWin.
<Jucato> storbeck: fluxbox is *not* like GNOME. it is *not* a Desktop Environment
<Jucato> fluxbox is like metacity (GNOME) or kwin (KDE)
<DexterF> storbeck: deep in kde's guts you can tell it to use another win man than kwin. why someone would wanna do this is beyond me tho :)
<storbeck> I'd like to see a screenshot of that...
<ForgeAus> me too
<DexterF> me not :D
<storbeck> I'll believe it when I see it.
<SlimeyPete> storbeck: http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://octopi.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/snapshot1.png&imgrefurl=http://octopi.wordpress.com/2007/05/12/gentoo-secret-sauce-apple-macbook-pro-g4-667/&h=854&w=1280&sz=134&hl=en&start=4&sig2=R8gsY7VvTmau4YE3lxyeag&um=1&tbnid=lK2QagD5JZkgpM:&tbnh=100&tbnw=150&ei=xZfOR9yWMoOkeLLhtQY&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dkde%2Bwith%2Bfluxbox%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN
<SlimeyPete> ick, that's a nasty url ;)
<Jucato> jere
<Jucato> here's one too: http://www.ubuntux.org/kubuntu-with-fluxbox
<ForgeAus> nice and short URL there :)
<Jucato> storbeck: if you can't use fluxbox (which is a window manager) with KDE, it's like saying you can't use compiz/beryl with KDE
<storbeck> SlimeyPete: How is that fluxbox?
<SlimeyPete> storbeck: notice the window decorations.
<ForgeAus> Jucato what part of that screenshot makes it KDE?
<SlimeyPete> it's running fluxbox as the window manager
<derjens> hello everybody
<storbeck> These days I will replace KDE with Fluxbox and testing some alternative compilers like D/Digitlmars an stuff.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: that's the tricky part about using a different window manager for GNOME or KDE
<storbeck> That's in the website.
<ForgeAus> hehe Jucato I agree, its confusing
<storbeck> I don't think he's running fluxbox on KDE.
<ForgeAus> I can certainly see the fluxbox there
<SlimeyPete> storbeck: look, just try it. It works fine, I can assure you. It's a bit pointless but it works.
<derjens> here are two students... i've been using linux for some years but i am not familiar with ubuntu
<derjens> i should help this guy with his external harddisk
<ForgeAus> but nothing about that shows me that it's running on KDE  (rather than Kubuntu)...
<storbeck> Eh, I'd rather not install KDE. :] I'm really not that worried about it
<derjens> there are some vfat partitions which are mounted automatically, but all the NTFS cannot be accessed via Dolphin
<Jucato> you see, the problem is that you are just looking for "visual cues" to whether he's using KDE or fluxbox.. you're just looking for things like a panel or window decorations, without taking into consideration the processes that are  running benath
<derjens> it's kubuntu 7.1 he just said
<derjens> is this kubuntu version capable of auto mounting ntfs partitions?
<ForgeAus> Jucato partly yes, but I was looking more for how KDE blended (or perhaps how it doesn't blend) with fluxbox
<derjens> read-only access is suitable
<Jucato> I need to compile fluxbox just to prove a point? hm...
<ForgeAus> you keep making a distinction between the desktop and the window manager...
<Jucato> yes. because a desktop environment does *more* than just provide window borders (which is what you're trying to look for in a screenshot)
<derjens> why does HAL not mount a NTFS saying it "refuses uid 1000"?
<blujay> That screenshot is using a kwin window decoration.
<Jucato> derjens: I don't think Kubuntu 7.10 is able to automount NTFS just yet, but ntfs-3g is installed by default
<Jucato> blujay: yeah. quartz
<derjens> Jucato, well, we can mount ntfs as root -- it works obviously... why does it not work with auto mount?
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubot5> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jucato> sorry I'm not familiar with mounting NTFS
<derjens> dolphin tries to mount the device but HAL refuses to do so
<DexterF> derjens: I had to tinker with fstab settigns but finally got it working, ill paste you the line, moment
<DexterF> derjens: /dev/hda5  /media/e     ntfs-3g   users,gid=users,umask=0002,silent,utf8,locale=de_DE.utf8 0 0
<derjens> DexterF, does this fstab solution work with ANY device plugged in?
<DexterF> derjens: oh, you mean like a usb disk?
<derjens> this is all about usb harddisks
<derjens> DexterF, yes
<ForgeAus> Jucato Fluxbox does more than just provide window borders
<Jucato> http://developer.kde.org/~seli/kdewm/ btw
<DexterF> hmm. ok, you'd have to pass users/gid somehow... good question. possibly you have to mess wiht the udev rules or remount manually.
<stond> can someone please tell me how to remove and delete root folders
<Jucato> stond: that depends. normally you shouldn't. which folders are you asking about
<Jucato> (they are not owned by you for a reason)
<DexterF> stond: you mean like / ? you dont wanna delete that
<DexterF> derjens: have a look here, guess you can do that stunt in kubuntu, too: http://de.opensuse.org/NTFS
<Jucato> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/ lists "KDE support" as one of the features. :)
<DexterF> (scroll down to the section about external disks)
<ForgeAus> yeah well according to the previous page you sent me to Enlightenment has KDE support too
<stond> i have created two folder in ?usr/local/bin called nethostfs and usbhostfs and i put an executable file in each one plus I moved a couple of other executable there and I want to remove them and dont know how using a terminal
<Jucato> yeah. and E is a schizophrenic WM :)
<ForgeAus> it only has partial Gnome Support tho
<ForgeAus> lol I agree Jucato
<ForgeAus> You can see KDE dockets, on the Fluxbox slit. Also WindowMaker dockets work well.
<ForgeAus> what exactly is a kde docket?
<derjens> i just tried to change the permissions of the mount point
<derjens> chown USERNAME /media/harddisk_xyz
<derjens> there was no error message but the owner did not change
<derjens> i have already done such things on the distros
<derjens> why does it not work for this NTFS partition?
<ForgeAus> shouldn't it be docklet?
<llutz> derjens: because it is a non-unix-filesystem which won't work with unix-permissions. permissions have to be set by mount-options
<derjens> i tried to change the owner of other mount points in order to give special permissions to some user, but there was the error "permission denied"
<DexterF> derjens: actually you override the perms with gid/users and linux then won't care about perms.
<llutz> derjens: read documentation for ntfs/ntfs-3g
<derjens> llutz, what do you mean by setting permissions per mount point? this is what i tried to do, in my point of view
<llutz> derjens: nope, i meant mount-options not changing them by chmod/chown
<stond> hey  I want to delete all the stuff I added to /usr/local/bin/ can anybody tell me how to do it using Terminal
<llutz> derjens: "man mount"
<stond> hey  I want to delete all the stuff I added to /usr/local/bin/ can anybody tell me how to do it using Terminal
<ForgeAus> btw Jucato why do you need to compile fluxbox, can't you just apt-get it?
<stond> hey  I want to delete all the stuff I added to /usr/local/bin/ can anybody tell me how to do it using Terminal
<ForgeAus> erm stond be careful there
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I'm not on Kubuntu right now. hold on is storbeck still around?
<ForgeAus> if you know the name(s) of the files simply use rm <filename>
<llutz> stond: "all"?      find /usr/local -type f -exec rm {} \;
<ForgeAus> of course from /usr/local/bin you may need sudo
<ForgeAus> oh and because its a directory (I just backread) you'd find it easier using rm -rd
<Jucato> ForgeAus: screenshot coming soon
<stond> llutz i just want to delete folders and files I installed to /usr/local/bin/
<ForgeAus> Jucato, some portage-based distro?
<Jucato> source based, but not portage-based
<llutz> stond the walk through the dirs and delete by hand (cd, rm, ls, or better mc will help)
<storbeck> Jucato: Do you need me?
<Jucato> in a while.
<storbeck> Okay, it might take a bit to respond. I'm watching Saved by the Bell :)
<ForgeAus> hmm that rules out Gentoo
<Jucato> storbeck, ForgeAus, SlimeyPete: http://jucato.org/stuff/kde-flux.png KDE using fluxbox as WM (ugly, needed to do it quick). notice kicker (KDE panel) and the flux panel running at the same time
<stond> llutz what do you mean I am a noobie at all this could you please expllain what you mean and what is (cd, rm, ls) and what is mc
<ForgeAus> wow that looks nice Jucato :)
<ForgeAus> hmmm the is the K-menu a docklet?
<Jucato> I did it hackingly though... killed kwin, started flux...
<Jucato> no, it's just kicker with lots of icons ;)
<ForgeAus> hehe hmmm well it seems to have worked nicely enough
<storbeck> Heh Jucato, you didn't really need to do that. I didn't really care all that much
<ForgeAus> I wasn't talking about your screenshot
<ForgeAus> in fact your kicker looks more like an OSX dock (or kooldock or something)
<storbeck> Looks like kxdocker
<ForgeAus> yeah something like that
<Jucato> that's what I meant. it's just kicker with icons :)
<ForgeAus> (kooldock is similar)
<Jucato> no fancy stuff
<llutz> stond use google to find some howtos/tutorial on linux shell-cmd basics.
<Jucato> brb. gonna try something again :)
<ForgeAus> yeah anyway Jucato I was asking about if Kmenu is a docklet?
<ForgeAus> because you could add it to your fluxbox slit that way :)
<ForgeAus> (since flux supposedly has kde docklet support)
<ForgeAus> (also the WindowMaker dock-bar)
<ForgeAus> wouldn't a K-menu make the fluxbox slit more useful?
<ForgeAus> that and probably a shutdown and/or trash icon hehe
<Jucato> haha! KDEWM works as advertised! :)
<Jucato> no need to kill kwin and start fluxbox manually. :D
<Jucato> actually I don't know much about flux :)
<Jucato> 2nd time I tried to use it. but if you do run KDE+Fluxbox, you sort of dont' get the right-click menu of flux
<Jucato> ah yes.. kdesktop is the "killer"
<Jucato> if kdesktop is running, you get the KDE "desktop" (wallpaper, icons, right-click menus)
<Jucato> kill it to get flux's (as long as fluxbox is running)
<ForgeAus> I still think your screenshot looked nice :)
<Jucato> :D
<ForgeAus> (you could probably set up your mouse buttons so you get a middleclick menu for one and a rightclick menu for the other
<ForgeAus> (whichever wm you prefer for which)
<Jucato> you can do that in KDE
<Jucato> Configure Desktop -> Behavior -> Mouse Button Actions
<ForgeAus> yeah switch ur kde rightclick menu to middleclick and fluxbox will probably do ur rightclick?
<ForgeAus> Jucato I've done it before :)
<ForgeAus> well not the flux thing
<ForgeAus> but the mouse buttons I've messed with
<Jucato> :)
<ForgeAus> (added a middleclick menu from memory)
<ForgeAus> what I should have done is added an Mac-menu switch to it somehow.. (so I can use the middle button to toggle kde's top-screen menu like Macintosh has)
<ForgeAus> not that I prefer to use my PC that way
<ForgeAus> many OSX themes use that + Baghira
<Jucato> lots of stuff you can do :)
<ForgeAus> me personally I'd add more functional components to that "menu"
<Dark-Alien-Core> can you help me? im a newbie and i wanted on my homepage a formular send to my email,so i have found a script from this page http://www.scripted.de/lekt4h.htmlbut i don`t know how i can send the formular to my email
<Dark-Alien-Core> ?
<DexterF> Dark-Alien-Core: rather a webserving question. tried #apache?
<Dark-Alien-Core> ok i try it
<DexterF> got an ntfs-3g mount here, works so far apart from one thing: on each chmod/chown action it yells. I added "silent" to the fstab line but still no change. what's wrong?
<KR-data> how do I make Firefox go back in history when pressing backspace (like you would expect) in stead of making a page up replacement (wtf. is that even good for?)
<SlimeyPete> KR-data: type about::config into the url bar
<SlimeyPete> you have to change a setting there - I'm afraid I can't remember which one
<SlimeyPete> erm, about:config even
<storbeck> LOL @ swiftfox's about:config
<storbeck> "This might void your warranty!"
<KR-data> SlimeyPete, thanks, do you know why that ridiculous setting has been made?
<SlimeyPete> no idea
<SlimeyPete> it is a bit silly.
<KR-data> I agree, and I hate it, because it's annoying
<KR-data> SlimeyPete, browser.backspace_action should be set to 0 ^^
<joseph> lately, firefox seems to crash when any video is played, regardless of file type.  is anyone else having this problem?
<storbeck> joseph: flash videos?
<joseph> flash and mpeg
<joseph> anything that plays in the browser
<storbeck> I've never had it crash on an mpeg, but I managed to reduce the crashes a lot by using swiftfox
<storbeck> (on flash movies)
<ActionParsnip> joseph, try renaming your ~/.firefox folder
<el-gokulo> no crash. here now, since ive updated the nvidia driver
<joseph> ActionParsnip: i don't have a .firefox folder.  i do have a .mozilla folder, though
<jhutchins_wk> None here on several boxes, but I don't do a lot of video.
<ActionParsnip> joseph, that'll do it
<ActionParsnip> joseph, if it doesnt make a difference, rename it back]
<joseph> k
<joseph> yeah, it doesn't make any difference; firefox still freezes when playing video.
<jhutchins_wk> joseph: ram/videocard/cpu?
<joseph> jhutchins: everything worked fine before a couple days ago
<Agent_bob> anyone that might be able to help me figure out why i can't ssh into a particular box as root ?
<joseph> nothing has changed
<ActionParsnip> joseph, ok then rename it back and relaunch your firefox
<joseph> has flash been updated lately?
<llutz> Agent_bob: because it's configured with "no rootlogin"?
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob, dont ssh as root, ssh as user and sudo if you need admin power
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip so can you help me figure out why it's not working or not ?
<ActionParsnip> see what llutz sid
<Agent_bob> llutz not it.  checked that.
<ActionParsnip> *said
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob, i'd strongly suggest against it
<joseph> Agent_bob: so can you ssh as a normal user?
<Agent_bob> joseph yes
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob, I've never done it myself, let me google
<llutz> Agent_bob: check "PermitRootLogin" in sshd_config
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip it's ok.  no need searching.   i do this all the time, and only one of 7 boxes is giving trouble.
<joseph> so you ssh in as a regular user and then use sudo to execute root commands.  unless the ssh box is on your local network behind a firewall, it's just not a good idea to ssh in as root.
<Agent_bob> llutz i said i checked that
<llutz> Agent_bob: if it is set to "yes" check server-logs for reason
<Agent_bob> joseph can't su/sudo
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob, what is the message when you try to ssh?
<joseph> Agent_bob: if you can't sudo, then you probably shouldn't be using root to begin with.  i'd check to see if your normal user is in the sudo conf files in /etc
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip says   Permission denied, please try again.
<Agent_bob> root@192.168.0.6's password:
<Agent_bob> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<Agent_bob> joseph :)   sudo doesn't work on "nosuid" systems.
<joseph> Agent_bob: ok, my mistake.
<Agent_bob> err  not unless you are already root.
<joseph> you should probably run ssh with -v options to get more info on why you can't log in
<Agent_bob> i'm not seeing any ssh log .....
<Agent_bob> what's the normal log file for ssh ?
<Agent_bob> sshd   ^
<llutz> auth.log, syslog
<joseph> yeah, but you can do like ssh -vvv and you'll get good logging info in standard output
<Agent_bob> hah.  got a syslog  but i can't access it cause i'm not root
<llutz> Agent_bob: also "su" won't work?
<joseph> su cat /var/log/auth.log
<Xbehave> sometimes my keyboard locks up entirely and even my sysrq keys fail  but my  mouse still works fine, ive even restarted x but it didnt help
<Agent_bob> sorry for that interruption.
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4b773719
<Agent_bob> and before you say it.    NO !   the password is correct.
<BluesKaj> hiyasall :)
<Agent_bob> it doesn't look like i'm going to have enough free time to work on this today anyway.
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj shalom
<sebastianito> hi!
<sebastianito> how do i install programs that i downloaded in kde 4.0.1?
<sebastianito> does kubuntu use deb or rpm?
<Agent_bob> deb
<jpatrick> !debian | sebastianito
<ubotu> sebastianito: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Agent_bob> and in short.  if it's a .deb    dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<Agent_bob> man dpkg for all the details.
<Agent_bob> well   i'll come back when i have more time to spend on that ssh question.
<sebastianito> the problem is i downloaded skype for ubuntu and i dont know how to install it
<dthacker-work> Hi!  I have a very nice Gutsy install on my laptop, and I am using Kmail.  Do I have to install postfix to send mail from my laptop to the internet?
<dthacker-work> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dthacker-work> sebastianito: ^^
<sorin7486> can anybody tell me what was that command that would print a famous quote in command line ?
<sebastianito> ok thx
<sorin7486> It's driving me crazy ...
<dthacker-work> sorin7486: fortune
<sorin7486> right... thanks
<dthacker-work> np
<sebastianito> dthacker-work i got command not found
<dthacker-work> Do nothing unless you must, and when you must act -- hesitate.
<sebastianito> ubotu: thx i think it will work :D
<dthacker-work> sebastianito: what command was not found?  (need those details ;)
 * dthacker-work hugs ubotu
<sebastianito> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sebastianito> is ubotu a bot?
<dthacker-work> sebastianito: yep. and a very smart one!
<dthacker-work> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sebastianito> ya i noticed
<sebastianito> ubotu: how do i install msn
<sebastianito> haha he doesent seem very smart
<dthacker-work> sebastianito: msn messenger?
<sebastianito> anybody know where to get more widgets for kde4? i looked at kde-look but didnt find any
<dthacker-work> nope
<sebastianito> dthacker-work: no i was just trying the bot
<joseph> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sebastianito> !botsnack
<ForgeAus> erm not so many botsnaks...
<dthacker-work> start with an exclamation point, and please don't abuse the bot.  (get what you need for info and leave it be....)
<ForgeAus> I mean they're cute but it leads to bot-abuse
<sebastianito> ya
<ForgeAus> lol and for those that don't know Yum is a package manager that Suse (and perhaps some other distro's) use
<sebastianito> how can i lock my desktop in kde4? i get an error message
<Jucato> s/Suse/Red Hat and Fedora/
<Jucato> Suse doesn't use yum. it uses libzypp
<ForgeAus> isn't Yast a frontend for Yum?
<Jucato> no
<ForgeAus> I'm certain Suse uses yast
<Jucato> YaST is not *just* a package manager. part of it has a package manager (yast2 iirc)
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<dthacker-work> Suse does use yast, but it is more than a package manager
<dthacker-work> Jucato is too fast.  :)
<ForgeAus> what else is it?
<rjune_> yast is a frontend to rpm
<dthacker-work> Equivalent of Systems-Settings
<rjune_> is a configuration tool
<Jucato> YaST = "Yet another Setup Tool"
<ForgeAus> ok fine
<rjune_> and yes, suse can use yum.
<rjune_> both zypp and yum use rpm, so both will work.
<ForgeAus> mandrake uses rpmdrake right?
<ForgeAus> oops mandriva
<trappist> mandrake uses urpmi
<trappist> right, mandriva :)
<ForgeAus> I still think of it as mandrake lol
<Jucato> hm.. I don't think yast can use yum. just because both libzypp and yum use rpm.
<Jucato> aaanyway...
<ForgeAus> although taht was long ago, mandriva = Mandrake + connectiva but then Lycoris got absorbed into the mix too
<trappist> I think yast is suse, and suse is rpm
 * dthacker-work reaches in his pocket for a yellow card offtopic
<ForgeAus> lol
<joseph> they should disable the botsnack feature.  everyone complains when you use it.
<ForgeAus> joseph I wasn't trying to complain...
<joseph> ForgeAus: your point is well-taken, though
<joseph> there's no utility in that command
<ForgeAus> I like it I was just saying they were in danger of overusing it
<joseph> yeah
<dthacker-work> If I don't specify an outgoing host in Kmail, will it just try to connect to mail.domiain-im-sending-too.xxx?
<dthacker-work> ISP at home requires you to send through their server, but at work I can't reach it.
<dthacker-work> so I'm trying to debug
<joseph> !fetchmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fetchmail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joseph> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<trappist> ok all of a sudden kontact/kmail is working fine except I can't read my emails.  they're listed in the list pane, but nothing ever shows up in the preview pane.  any ideas?
<trappist> restarted kontact, restarted the imap server on the other end, no help
<BluesKaj> preview pane can be dangerous ...or is that just my "windows" way of thinking ?
<SlimeyPete> doesn't really matter on Linux at the moment but it pays to be prudent.
<trappist> BluesKaj: yeah, outlook & oe like to execute everything they see
<trappist> so you get an email with some javascript or something and it says ooh look! code!
<trappist> anyway I have kontact display my emails in plain text as a precaution
<Aranel> Jack_Sparrow: It works, thanks :) But the sound is really low.
<Aranel> oh, he's gone :/
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> i have a running touchscreen pad.. now i need a handwriting recognition software.. what to se for this?
<noaXess> ...to use...
<jhutchins_wk> gg: linux handwriting recognition
<eko_> hi, I get an error message KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/knetattach'.
<xamaztian> emm
<xamaztian> hola
<eko_> but, when I use command apt-get install to install knetattach...
<eko_> it said knetattach already installed
<xamaztian> oh
<xamaztian> you don't speak spanish?
<eko_> any idea please?
<noaXess> !xstroke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xstroke - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xamaztian> mmm
<xamaztian> i don't speak english
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<xamaztian> thanks
<jhutchins_wk> !find xstroke
<ubotu> Package/file xstroke does not exist in gutsy
<Agent_bob> ssh root login problem is solv'ed
<Agent_bob> it was the shell variable    if anyone ever runs into that  same error message again.
<Agent_bob> or should i say $SHELL
<Agent_bob> i don't understand why local login works and remote doesn't,  but that's how it turns out.
 * jpatrick never does: ssh root@..
<joseph> ok, so i decided to use fetchmail to do google imap
<joseph> however, when i check mail with kmail, nothing comes up
<joseph> even though mailx says i have mail
<jpatrick> joseph: have you set up kmail to use IMAP from your Gmail?
<Agent_bob> jpatrick ummm hmm but with "nosuid" systems the only powwable way to remote admin is an ssh root shell
<jpatrick> Agent_bob: I just use sudo, or su :)
<joseph> jpatrick: no, i set up kmail to read from the local mail spool
<Agent_bob> not on a nosuid system you don't
<joseph>  /var/mail/joseph
<jpatrick> joseph: ah ok, no idea then
<joseph> thanks
<francism> joseph: try using fetchmail to connect to gmail via POP.
<joseph> francism: why?
<Agent_bob> there is no such thing as using su/sudo on a nosuid system    or should i say only root can do that.    so in essence it can't be done.  @ jpatrick
<jpatrick> Agent_bob: I read it :)
<joseph> after running fetchmail when i check mail using kmail, it says "Transmission failed.  Could not lock /var/mail/joseph"
<joseph> fixed it
<joseph> had the wrong locking method specified
<Agent_bob> jpatrick therefore if sshd is only listening on the dmz and root login is with sshkeys only  it makes it pretty hard to admin if ssh root@192.168.*.* stops working.  or doesn't work.
<jpatrick> Agent_bob: right
<Agent_bob> don't worry.  i'll leave in a minute.
<Agent_bob> :)
<sentinel> hi ... i'm new with kubuntu ... where i can find the hardware manager?
<Agent_bob> of the systems that i have access to one is a "normal" +suid system,   and i hacked it the other day to prove that it could be done.      haven't been able to on these nosuid boxen   but that doesn't mean it can't be done...
<fotis> mozilla
<Agent_bob> sentinel setting at the keyboard.
<sentinel> keyboard???
<Agent_bob> what kind of hardware issue do you have ?
<sentinel> i'm using 3G broadband connection .. Knetworkmanager showed no connection , i ca't connect to th net
<Agent_bob> is that wireless ?
<sentinel> yes
<Agent_bob> !wifi
<SlimeyPete> it's not wifi
<sentinel> nope
<SlimeyPete> it's mobile phone (cellphone)
<sentinel> yes correct
<Agent_bob> SlimeyPete can you walk him through it?
<SlimeyPete> I'm afraid not - I know what 3G is but I don't use it myself
<SlimeyPete> I think I'm just about the only geek in Europe who doesn't ;) Sorry.
<sentinel> hey no worries
 * Agent_bob dislikes/avoids all wireless.
<sentinel> tis will not deter me  away from kubuntu ... i'm changing from windows
<sentinel> agent_bob... wireless is fredom ... am i wrong?
<Agent_bob> what dir does sshd actually "listen in" ?    anyone know ?
<Agent_bob> sentinel freedom from what ?
<Agent_bob> sentinel wireless is "your neibour using your connection without your permission"  in most places/cases
<Agent_bob> and often reading your mail.
<Agent_bob> so yeah it is freedom    for him.
<SlimeyPete> Agent_bob: sshd listens on a port, not a directory...
<SlimeyPete> (port 22 by default)
<Agent_bob> SlimeyPete i didn't say on or to   but in.  everything is running some place
<Agent_bob> SlimeyPete and sshd is not listening in / cause bin/sh would work as a shell if it was.   neither is it in root's home cause bin/sh would work if it were
<SlimeyPete> Agent_bob: oh, you mean the working directory.
<Agent_bob> $PWD
<SlimeyPete> yeah, that. I'd've guessed / too, *shrug*. Doesn't /bin/sh work?
<Agent_bob> SlimeyPete /bin/sh does  but bin/sh does not
<Agent_bob> and root's shell is set to bin/sh on that box.
<Agent_bob> because of a restricted and logged shell
<hydrogen> so give it the full path..?
<Agent_bob> i might be able to use ~/bin/sh   but listing the full path is not really an option there
<Agent_bob> ummm nope   Cannot execute ~/bin/shell: No such file or directory
<Agent_bob> seems it doesn't expand the tild
<Agent_bob> NDPMacBook:  more work to do. jpatrick hydrogen SlimeyPete    gooday
<NDPMacBook> ...
<tsb> When I have read emails, I move them to a folder ("proccesed") - is there a way to make a shortcut for that? Like how del moves it to trash
<tsb> (kmail)
<yao_ziyuan> ktorrent doesn't seem to fully support unicode filenames (filenames specified in a torrent). i suggest ubuntu uses the official bittorrent client instead.
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, are you absolutely sure ktorrent doesn't fully support unicode filenames? Have you asked on the Ktorrent forums?
<Daisuke_Ido> it supports unicode fine -_-
<yao_ziyuan> NickPresta: i used ktorrent to download some torrents which contain chinese filenames
<NickPresta> Daisuke_Ido, I thought so too.
<yao_ziyuan> they're displayed as boxes and can't be opened by ktorrent (must manually open in a file browser)
<yao_ziyuan> i'm in english locale
<yao_ziyuan> maybe this is the problem
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, can you give me an example of such a torrent?
<yao_ziyuan> s/problem/cause
<yao_ziyuan> but i'm sure the official bt client can do well
<Daisuke_Ido> link please!
<yao_ziyuan> NickPresta: are you fbi?
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, if you can't provide me with a torrent that isn't illegal to post here, then don't post it :)
<Daisuke_Ido> the official bittorent client is a non-adjustable bandwidth hog - making that the default would be an extremely poor decision on the ubuntu team's part.
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<jhutchins_wk> yao_ziyuan: What client you use is entirely up to you.
<yao_ziyuan> i'll give you a way to find a chinese torrent file:
<jhutchins_wk> azureus is pretty popular.
<yao_ziyuan> google: btchina
<yao_ziyuan> and click into the first result
<yao_ziyuan> it is a torrent search engine in china
<yao_ziyuan> just enter a movie name in english
<yao_ziyuan> it should give you a list of results. click any of them, you get a torrent file
<jhutchins_wk> yao_ziyuan: Really, no need to prove that ktorrent can be broken - it's the kde component, using the kde shared libraries, so it's the default on a kde desktop.
<jhutchins_wk> yao_ziyuan: How about say a Live CD torrent?
<jhutchins_wk> yao_ziyuan: Is the issue handling chinese characters in names?
<yao_ziyuan> the torrent must specify files and/or folders that contain chinese characters
<yao_ziyuan> jhutchins yes
<yao_ziyuan> jhutchins_wk: yes
<jpatrick> !bugs > yao_ziyuan
<yao_ziyuan> sorry i feel it uncomfortable to file a bug :)
<Daisuke_Ido> works perfectly, i don't know what's wrong with yours...
<NickPresta> I just started a torrent and told it to save the contents to this folder: 字
<NickPresta> it worked fine for me...
<nosrednaekim> wth is that character NickPresta?
<Daisuke_Ido> chinese
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, the first chinese character I could find on wikipedia under 'chinese character' lol
<yao_ziyuan> NickPresta: then it failed. because there can't be a folder named with just one character
<bikerpeter> hello
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: hahah
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, what do you mean you can't have a folder name with just one character. sure you can.
<yao_ziyuan> well,
<yao_ziyuan> my case is:
<yao_ziyuan> i got folder names like:
<yao_ziyuan> bbs.wofei.net@??????¿??????????????
<yao_ziyuan> bbs.wofei.net@ħ����Ե
<yao_ziyuan> bbs.wofei.net@??????????
<yao_ziyuan> got it?
<Daisuke_Ido> then you should really install the correct language support, huh?
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, I would say that is a language support issue. I can display unicode characters just fine in my terminal and anywhere else I please (Including chracters like é)
<ryanakca> yao_ziyuan: If you file a bug report, you have a greater chance of having the "problem" fixed.
<yao_ziyuan> i "filed" one to #kubuntu-devel :)
<ryanakca> yao_ziyuan: it'll get lost. It should be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu instead, that way we can keep track of it and monitor its progress.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm not that enthusiastic about filing bugs, although i filed many
<yao_ziyuan> but this one isn't a very important one
<re-align> Bah, seems I forgot to install some packages so that I can play Windows Media format videos in Firefox...and Realplayer, etc...and here I thought I'd gotten the restricted formats package installed..:/
<re-align> Er, realplayer format, not the player itself
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: well, if youre looking for a SoC ptoject to do...what about something like Dolphin's media management for konqueror? atm konqueror is not able to handle media...
<re-align> And it seems the nifty online doc I used before under Ubuntu isn't gonna work here as I'm using Kaffiene for video playing...
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh: media management?
<re-align> Hmm, so the moved them. Might be another reason I couldn't find 'em
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: if you insert a disc into your cd-rom drive, or plug a flash memory, konqueror is unable to mount/handle them
<emilsedgh> nosrednaekim: maybe something like media:/
<nosrednaekim> oh... right.
<re-align> heh, already have w32codecs installed. And still no worky...:(
 * re-align had to check with Adept Manager
<neosix> hello! Does anybody use KVirc
<Erick> is there a professional Free webpage maker for ubuntu? one like Microsoft Publisher?
<ryanakca> neosix: I sued to
<nosrednaekim> Erick: komposer
<neosix> well how can I change font output color
<Erick> neosix, i use KVirc
<neosix> how can I change font output color?
<ryanakca> Erick: you might want to look at bluefish for a webpage maker / html editor
<nosrednaekim> or quanta+
<Erick> neosix, i think that can be done in the theme settings?
<Erick> neosix, or, you could join #kvirc and ask there.
<neosix> no there is no option for outpu text only for input
<Erick> !komposer
<Erick> !info komposer
<neosix> these command won't work
<Erick> hu?
<Erick> wheres da bot...
<Erick> neosix, did you join #kvirc?
<neosix> yes I am
<Erick> ok, i see
<mifauna_> hola
<Erick> hey
<re-align> Hmm...let's see if installing kaffeine-mozilla helps...
<mifauna_> holacomno estan
<re-align> Nope, no effect...hmm...
<NickPresta> !es | mifauna_
<mifauna_> este es
<re-align> I think Ubotu is having issues atm
<ubotu_> mifauna_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mifauna_> gracias
<re-align> Or maybe just lagging...
<neosix> OK I solved the problem
<neosix> thanks Eric, godbye!
<jmichaelx> i never really liked Ubotu very much anyways
<Erick> lol
<cuznt> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Arwen> argh, why does dolphin suck?
<Arwen> and huh, it's OpenOffice.org 2.4rc2. w00t.
<flaccid_> hug day wtf
<nosrednaekim> bug day
<mrunagi> shrug day
<tinin> !kde4
<flaccid_> incorrect topic day
<mrunagi> offtopic day
<flaccid_> who cares day
<mrunagi> everyone is an op day
<Jucato> ahem
<knightz> hm.............
<nosrednaekim> Jucato is an app ALWAYS... so behave
<mrunagi> i sure wish i wasnt banned rom #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arwen> bug day huh? Does dolphin sucking count as a bug?
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> i'm banned from everywhere
<knightz> how do i know how much video memory i'm using?
<flaccid_> hahah
<LjL> this is not the channel to discuss bans
<Arwen> knightz, with great difficulty
<redlex> what's normal memory usage with kubuntu?
<knightz> ?
<Arwen> you might be able to find a minimum VRAM in use, but afaik there's no way to determine the actual amount
<knightz> so ur telling me that i can't find out how much video memory i'm using?
<hydrogen> you're*
<Arwen> nope (not that I know of at least)
<knightz> hm.... hm... that's very serious I feel
<knightz> cause what if there a memory leak
<stond> does anybody out there know how to use usbhostfs and/or cisoplus for linux
<hydrogen> a video memory leak?
<hydrogen> that'd be unique..
<knightz> yes
<knightz> cause I'm sharing v memory
<stond> does anybody out there know how to use usbhostfs and/or cisoplus for linux
<BluesKaj> usbhostfs? ...most usb drives are formatted to fat32
<knightz> i don't want my vid memory using more memory than the system it self
<Arwen> knightz, oh, if you're sharing memory, just look at how much Xorg is using
<knightz> how do i do that?
<Arwen> in the process table
<stond> what do you mean formatted i just want to connect my PSP to my PC using usbhostfs
<knightz> ok
<Vermux> Im trying to download a photo from a web site, firefox  asks to install additional plugins. Then, it says that Java runtime environment is available. but it doesnt install it(no plugins were installed). Anybody know what to do?
<flaccid_> !java | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<stond> does anybody out there know how to use usbhostfs and/or cisoplus for linux
<BluesKaj> !patience | stond
<ubotu> stond: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Vermux> flaccid_: I have Java installed already!
<flaccid_> Vermux: dang
<stond> sorry i didn't know I have trying for a month to get these to work but I cant figure it out
<Vermux> flaccid_: ?
<Erickj92> !komposer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about komposer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> should I install icedtea-java7-plugin?
<Vermux> flaccid_: ^
<BluesKaj> !usbhostfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbhostfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> is there a 'head' op?
<mrunagi> or do all ops run the show whether they are wrong or not
<Vermux> need help with java plugin for ffox
<BluesKaj> !cisoplus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cisoplus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> mrunagi: please dont pursue that in this channel
<mrunagi> i was banned from ubuntu ops
<mrunagi> where would i have persued it
 * flaccid_ is just another user
<BluesKaj> mrunagi, persuing it here won't help you
<Erickj92> flaccid_, we are all king of users in a sence
<Erickj92> kind**
<Erickj92> !bluefish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !info bluefish | Erickj92
<ubotu> erickj92: bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-2 (gutsy), package size 1584 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<Arwen> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<re-align> Vermux, you may have Java installed, but that doesn't neccissarily mean you have the plugin installed for your browser.
<Erickj92> !info komposer
<ubotu> Package komposer does not exist in gutsy
<Erickj92> gusty*
<Vermux> re-align: what do I do?
<re-align> Bah typos ftl
<paulo> como vou para sala em pt-br
<jussi01> !info kompozer | Erickj92
<ubotu> erickj92: kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.10-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8510 kB, installed size 26160 kB
<re-align> What's your browser, firefox?
<mrunagi> you know what
<mrunagi> screw thios
<mrunagi> i hate the fucking ops
<Vermux> re-align: yes
<Erickj92> Vermux, i had a similar problem in gentoo
<Arwen> uh, wtf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrunagi> fuck all of you
<mrunagi> im going to get on my phone
<Arwen> PreferredFormat: Ogg Theora
<Arwen> so we prefer our videos to look terrible?
 * stdin sux
<NickPresta> lol
<knightz> hm..........
<Erickj92> stdin, you get oped only when needed?
<paulo> como faço para ir para uma sala em portugues brasil
<BluesKaj> Erickj92, http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/
<re-align> Make sure you have the plugin for firefox installed. Lemme go find the package...
<jussi01> !br | paulo
<stdin> Erickj92: that's freenode policy, yes
<ubotu> paulo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Vermux> Erickj92: I went to manual install, to java web site but I dont know which file to install
<Arwen> "If you do not require compatibility with a DVD player, consider encoding your videos in the [WWW] Ogg Theora format. " <-- shouldn't this read "if you don't want your videos to be watchable..."?
<stdin> Arwen: why?
<Arwen> I'm all for free software, but bad advice is bad advice
<Arwen> because Theora sucks. A lot.
<hydrogen> bad troll is bad?
<Arwen> a ~1Mbit/s, I still see all kinds of compression artifacts.
<stdin> Arwen: you're opinion, not shared by me and others
<Arwen> With XviD, there might be noise and even then
<Cyrus> hi there
<Arwen> with x264, it would be transparent to the original
<Cyrus> i need help with the new kubuntu
 * Arwen wonders if any of you ever actually tried doing what you suggest
<re-align> Vermux, right, you have the official sun java package installed, or a third party java package?
 * stdin wonders if Arwen grasps the concept of a wiki
<Arwen> except, the wiki reflects the official standpoint of Ubuntu project.
<Vermux> re-align: I think the officeial java
<Cyrus> could someone please help me?
<stdin> Cyrus: ask your question
<re-align> Vermux, open your package manager (such as Adept Manager) and search for sun-java
<BluesKaj> hmm, never considerd theora ,xvid and divx seems to work ok for cpmpressed video.. one can't expect too much from a 7:1 compression :)
<Cyrus> i downloaded kubuntu 7.10 and tried to load it at an old laptop. it just started windows normally. other distributions like knoppix or backtrack booted from cd... what am i doin wrong?
<flaccid_> Cyrus: probably need to change your boot order in BIOS
<Cyrus> boot-order: cd - floppy - harddrive
<Vermux> re-align: I have sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre installed
<BluesKaj> Cyrus, you must change your boot sequence in BIOS to have the laptop look at the dvdrom drive first
<Cyrus> it is first.
<re-align> Vermux, right, for the browser, you'll need sun-java6-plugin
<flaccid_> Cyrus: take out the hard disks and use cd rom only and see if there is an error or if it loads
<flaccid_> i mean take out the hard disks from teh boot order
<BluesKaj> Cyrus, bad burn or non bootable cd
<Cyrus> how should i take out a harddrive on a laptop O.o
<re-align> Cyrus, make sure the CD burned correctly by trying it in another computer. It may be you burned a coaster.
<Limbeaux> can anyone recommend a network monitoring utitily with a novice output like a graph of traffic going through my sonicwall ?
<Erickj92> how do i install firefox 3?
<Arwen> Erickj92, download it from mozilla corp
<Limbeaux> ethereal is too extensive and the results are over whelming
<Erickj92> Arwen, how do i install it?
<Arwen> Erickj92, download and extract
<Arwen> then run it
<Erickj92> uhhh
<flaccid_> Limbeaux: what values do you need?
<re-align> Limbeaux, you might try etherape
<hydrogen> and break dependancy checking completely.
<re-align> Or wireshark
<Arwen> hydrogen, got a better suggestion? It has the same deps as normal firefox anyway.
<Limbeaux> i need to know who uses the most traffic and what protocols are using the most bandwidth
<flaccid_> an ok
<flaccid_> !nfo ntop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfo ntop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid_> hmmm
<NickPresta> !info ntop
<ubotu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (gutsy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<NickPresta> ;)
<Vermux> re-align: ok, I installed but still cant download. it says applet downloadctl started.
<flaccid_> thanks Nick LOL
<hydrogen> Arwen: but things will be overwriten and other things will explode in the future if you have files that are not package managed overwriting those that are
<re-align> Vermux, one step closer. Did you restart firefoxafter you installed the plugin?
<hydrogen> Arwen: it makes much more sense to wait for it to either hit -backports or a ppa
<mmance> I want to print forms to be filled in with pen, whats a good app to create them
 * re-align stabs spacebar
<Erickj92> how do i test to see if my webcam is working?
<hydrogen> which I'm sure it will, because lots of people seem to think firefox is good
<Vermux> re-align: no, but now it worked. I didnt change the destination now
<flaccid_> !webcam | Erickj92
<ubotu> Erickj92: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hydrogen> still havn't figured that one out, but meh
<Vermux> re-align: yay!
<Arwen> hydrogen, err... you can install it to /opt or ~/bin
<Arwen> your argument is moot
<re-align> Vermux, it's all about having the right packages installed
<knightz> exit
<Arwen> he could always fetch the source tarball from upstream and compile it himself but that's not a sensible or practical answer
<flaccid_> there is no standard webcam protocol so it comes down to what cam you have and if ubuntu/linux can support it
<hydrogen> Arwen: you still lose the benefit or dependancy checking
<Vermux> re-align: it seems that I have the right packages, but I cant change destination when downloading photos. I c that always some lielle things with Linux cannot be done
<Daisuke_Ido> intriguing.  linus denied ndiswrapper its gpl status.
<Arwen> hydrogen, you don't need it if you have firefox normal installed too
<hydrogen> if packages happen to depend on firefox, you will now have two separate packages installed, and may experience misbeahiors
<Arwen> you can even use a dpkg divert to reroute those packages and install over
<re-align> Check your firefox settings
<Arwen> um, no?
<hydrogen> it makes _Much_ more sense to just wait for it to be packaged
<hydrogen> than to bypass the package manager
<Arwen> err, no? especially because that DOESN'T ANSWER HIS QUESTION
<hydrogen> it's what the package manager is there for
<Arwen> answer the question first, then you can preach all you want
<hydrogen> "How do I install it" -> "Wait for a package to be made availible"
<hydrogen> theres the answer
<hydrogen> everyones happy
<hydrogen> life goes on
<hydrogen> you're still wron
<hydrogen> g
<hydrogen> !enter | hydrogen
<re-align> Vermux, check your firefox settings (Edit > Preferences)
<Arwen> hydrogen, no, you are
<Arwen> that's the same as answering "how can I fill my gas tank" with "wait for some friendly guy to give you free gas"
<Arwen> it's nice and all if it happens but that doesn't get him what he wants right now
<hydrogen> no, its more like me responding "wait till you get to a gas pump"
<Arwen> uh huh.... you know, for being all "free" and crap, I detect a lot of "you're not worthy, get lost" attitudes
<Vermux> re-align: looks fine
<hydrogen> right.. because trying to keep ones system in a sane condition is the same as being unworthy
<re-align> Hmm. I dont run into that problem
<hydrogen> you're logic is impeccable
<hydrogen> and I can't spell, but that's okay
<Arwen> your logic is "you can't handle it, bad things will happen, just have faith"
<Arwen> rather than  "you can do it yourself and here are some hints or you can wait"
<Arwen> you are HIDING options from him
<hydrogen> No, my logic is "if you want to get into your house, wait for someone to unlock the door rather than busting out the sawzall and making a new hole"
<re-align> Vermux, Dunno then, perhaps restart ffox.
<Arwen> uh huh.. because if it's my house I don't have the right to do as I want with it?
<NickPresta> Guys, relax. Both options have been presented to the person asking the question. He can either install it into /opt and be careful, although he may experience unforeseen problems, or he can wait for it to hit a repo. No need to argue over this...
<Vermux> re-align: ok, thanks
<Vermux> will do that
<hydrogen> so are you by your wonderful logic arwen, another (equally viable) option would be to respond "Install windows xp and download it and run it there"
<hydrogen> you didn't tell him that, omg u r hidin ze options
<Arwen> yes it would, and depending on the situation, that may or may not be a viable answer
<Arwen> and I would indeed recommend Windows if it were a *logical* solution to a problem
<hydrogen> the point of this channel is not to give a huge array of possible solutions, but to provide the best solution
<Arwen> who are you to decide what's the "best"?
<Arwen> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<flaccid_> no such thing as a 'best' solution
<hydrogen> there is such thing as a better solution
<flaccid_> i mean for a stable OS, ubuntu is not the best decision, thats a fact
<Arwen> anyway, we're scrolling the channel far too much, I'd be glad to debate elsewhere
<flaccid_> a suitable solution is probably a better term
<stdin> uh, the arguing should stop now
<flaccid_> 'best practice' comes to mind here...
 * Daisuke_Ido listens to the crickets
<rami> everytime i open a window it freaking bongs every time! and i cant turn it off!
<stond> what does it mean when your terminal says  cannot execute binary file
<hydrogen> ..
<rami> how can i turn it off?
<flaccid_> bongs?
<hydrogen> I want the crickets back.
<rami> yeah, you know when you minimize a window
<rami> it sounds
<Erickj92> so Microsoft webcams arnt suported?
<stond> what does it mean when your terminal says  cannot execute binary file
<rami> and its VERY annoying!
<Daisuke_Ido> Erickj92: is it on the supported hardware list?
<flaccid_> rami: try running kmix and then turning off pc speaker
<Daisuke_Ido> stond: it means you can't execute the binary file.
<flaccid_> stond: what are you trying to execute?
<Erickj92> Daisuke_Ido, i dont think so
<stond> how do I fix it
<flaccid_> we can help fix if we know what you are trying to do
<Daisuke_Ido> Erickj92: then that may be a good sign that no, it isn't supported.  keep an eye on the forums to see if anyone has any luck with it though :)
<rami> i want the conputer to chime when i turn it off or on, and thats it. turning off the pc speaker ruins everything
<Daisuke_Ido> so change your notifications not to play a sound when minimizing or maximizing.
<stond> I am trying to excute cisoplus a program for compressing and decompress PSP game isos
<rami> i cant,
<stdin> rami: have you looked in system settings? perhaps under notifications?
<flaccid_> rami: if you have a soundcard then that shouldn't be a problem if your sound scheme is enabled in system settings
<rami> it isnt in notifications.
<rami> so i cant change.
<stdin> so you've looked at the Even Source "The KDE Window Manager" settings?
<flaccid_> a chime is usually a wave file played through the sound card. so pc speaker won't chime.
<rami> i guess so.
<flaccid_> they are defaults
<stond> flaccid I am trying to exute two programe and I cant figure out why it aint working
<flaccid_> stond: how are you executing them and what are they?
<rami> i dont mean a chime. i mean whan you minimize a window, it kinda does a whistle sound
<stdin> rami: I just told you where the setting for that is
<stond> the programs are cisoplus and usbhostfs
<rami> and stdin, i dont really know what youre saying means in swedish, could you please simplify?
<flaccid_> rami: if its doing pc speaker on minimise and your soundcard driver is loaded then im not sure what could be the problem, but muting pc speaker in kmix can certainly help
<stond> please understand I am a noob at all this to
<frank_> stond: did you set the files as executable?
<flaccid_> stond: how did you install these programs?
<stond> They are executables thier icon is a gear
<flaccid_> but how do you install them
<stdin> rami: System Setting -> Notifications, choose The KDE Window Manager from the drop down list, disable the sound for "A window is maximised" and "A window is minimised"
<flaccid_> !info cisoplus
<flaccid_> !info usbhosfs
<rami> thanks, i'll try
<stond> what do you mean info
<rami> there isnt such a thing in the drop list
<flaccid_> stond: where did you get these programs from and how did you install them?
<stond> do you what to know what folder I put them in
<frank_> stond: in a shell   chmod +x filename
<nicolas_> salut
<frank_> stond: then ./filename  to execute
<rami> if there was a remote thing like you get in MSN, you could step in and help....
<stdin> rami: at the very top
<ubotu> Package cisoplus does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid_> the remote msn thing is insecure
<ubotu> Package usbhosfs does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid_> !software | rami
<rami> THANKS AWFULLY!
<flaccid_> can somebody fix ubotu??
<stond> I got the programs from WWW.PSP-HACKS.COM
<rami> you shouldnt download hacks for the
 * flaccid_ goes to look
<rami> PSP. you might brick it
<nicolas_> il ya des francais ou pas
<stdin> !fr | nicolas_
<flaccid_> we don't support that rami
<ubotu> rami: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<stdin> ok, ubotu is just lagging a bit
<rami> i said that he shouldnt
<flaccid_> stdin: yeah i got banned from #ubuntu as a result of the lag
<felixhummel> what is the simplest kde program for cutting jpeg images into smaller pieces (gimp is too heavyweight)?
<stond> If i brick it I have a Pandora battery and a Magic Memorystick so unbricking is no problem i done bricked and unbricked atleast 4 times
<ubotu> nicolas_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rami> well, thank you very much.
<felixhummel> i scanned some old photos and just want to cut the page into smaller pieces...
<rami> bye!
<user5> in hardy 804 problem for amarok plugin mp3 no go
<user5> someone helpme
<stdin> !hardy | user5
<frank_> stond: you have to set them as executable. either with chmod in a terminal as I said or right-click->Properties->Permissions
<ubotu> user5: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<stdin> well, that's a lot of CAPS
<user5> thank you
<hydrogen> I'd like more caps please
<hydrogen> caps means its srs
<BluesKaj> user5, not sure about Hardy , but in Gutsy the pkg needed is libxine1-ffmpeg.
<stond> after I do that then what do I do I put one in ?usr/bin/ and the other in /usr/local/bin
<user5> is isntalled it si ok
<user5> thank you
<user5> bye
<user5> gretting from italy
<flaccid_> cia0 italia
<flaccid_> :)
<BluesKaj> user5, and maybe kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Adapter> guten abend , good evening
<frank_> stond: no just run the programs from where they are in your home directory.  in a terminal   ./filename
<BluesKaj> !hi | Adapter
<ubotu> Adapter: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Adapter> hi ubotu
<BluesKaj> Adapter, ubotu is a bot
<stond> ok thank you
<Adapter> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Adapter> thx
<stond> I will be back if i have anymore problems
<Adapter> nice bot
<flaccid_> except when there is lag. that got me banned from #ubuntu!
<flaccid_> ah well
<BluesKaj> Adapter,ubotu beats Mr. Roboto :)
<Adapter> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RobotGuy> What would cause Kubuntu to suddenly stop booting?  It was fine yesterday morning, but then later in the day it would not boot at all.
<RobotGuy> Kubuntu just hangs at the loading screen.
<flaccid_> RobotGuy: do you have an error or any other behaviour to report?
<RobotGuy> No error.  It just hangs.
<flaccid_> if you didn't do system changes, then there are some bugs
<RobotGuy> I did not do any system changes between boots.
<flaccid_> do you know how to go to grub and edit an entry, RobotGuy?
<RobotGuy> I know how to get into Grub.
<BluesKaj> RobotGuy, does cycle back to the login screen after logging in ?
<RobotGuy> BluesKaj: I can not get to login.  I stated it hangs at the loading screen.
<BluesKaj> ahh
<flaccid_> RobotGuy: take out the quiet and splash options, then boot. then see where it hangs with which error
<RobotGuy> Alright.
<flaccid_> so thats 'e' then edit and take out those parms. then 'b' for boot
<RobotGuy> Right.  I can load Knoppix and chroot into my system to make those changes.
<flaccid_> thats irrelevant RobotGuy as youa re initing a dif operating system
<flaccid_> the quiet and splash options will hide kernel and other output on init
<Adapter> how can i install skype 2.0
<flaccid_> thats where the error will be
<Adapter> in hardz
<Adapter> in hardy
<flaccid_> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Adapter> thx
<flaccid_> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid_> hmmm
<Pici> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Erickj92> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Erickj92> heh
<flaccid_> hopefully that page is up to date Adapter
<BluesKaj> skype does if the right repos are enabled
<Adapter> >(
<Adapter> must fix keyboard
<teo--> how can i install .key file?
<flaccid_> teo--: where is it from and what is it?
<Adapter> :)
<Adapter> now its good
<flaccid_> cool
<teo--> its a repository key.. for acer laptop for the wifi..
<Adapter> hardy looks good
<flaccid_> teo--: a repos key for what exactly
<flaccid_> maybe ask acer?
<teo--> ok
<flaccid_> if its plain text, maybe its your wpa or wep key
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<giorgio> hi
<flaccid_> Hi
<Tetracomm> I want to upgrade to KDE 4 from 3.5 but it says I have the latest version, help?
<Daisuke-Laptop> there is no upgrading from 3.5 to 4
<Daisuke-Laptop> they're completely separate releases
<Tetracomm> :(
<Daisuke-Laptop> you will have to install kde4 alongside 3
<Tetracomm> How can I switch?
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Daisuke-Laptop> so you will actually have *both* if you decide (as many have) that you don't like 4
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'll qualify that with a "for now" because 4.1 should be improving things greatly when it's released
<noaXess> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Tetracomm> sudo apt-get install kde4?
<frank_> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<frank_> Tetracomm: actually kde 4.0.2 came out   http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php
<frank_> ubotu, kde4 is KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<user5> hi peoples
<Zombocom> hello
<user5> cciao
<user5> hardy somebody?
<user5> using hardy?
<stdin> user5: you were told already, hardy help only in #ubuntu+1
<sammy> why would ubuntu clobber my xorg.conf? I didn't update or re-install the xorg-xserver package. I specifically removed modelines above 1200x1024, and rebooted, and now they're back! but, somehow, it didn't reconfigure the file from scratch, because it didn't put back the 'virtual'line I removed
<sammy> does kdm fool around with xorg.conf if something is screwy?
<adz21c> sammy: not to my knowledge
<sammy> adz21c: I didn't think so either. it made this huge 1600x1200 virtual screen, so I removed the did dpkg-reconfigure, to start from scratch, then removed the 'virtual'line, then removed all the mode lines above 1200x1024. I reboot, and voila, they're back! but the virtual line isn't there. I end up with an automatic 1600x1200 virtual desktop on top of the 1200x1024 mode I put first in my screen section
<Vermux> sammy and susu
<sammy> I know this sounds like an X problem, but X doesn't screw around with my xorg.conf by myself
<sammy> erm s/myself/itself
<marek_> siema
<marek_> kebab?
<sam_> yes?
<Tetracomm> Why can't I just download and install one package?
<Tetracomm> I'm having difficulty, could someone help me?
<NickPresta> Tetracomm, what problem are you having?
<leandogo> alguien que hable en español?
<NickPresta> !es | leandogo
<Tetracomm> I don't know how to install it from all those packages, they're confusing me, and the install FAQ on KDE's website doesn't wor.
<Tetracomm> Help?
<NickPresta> Tetracomm, what are you trying to install?
<Tetracomm> KDE 4.
<NickPresta> Are you using Gutsy (7.10) or Hardy (8.04)?
<Erickj92> Tetracomm
<Tetracomm> Yes, Erickj92?
<Erickj92> gusty or hardy
<Tetracomm> I'm using 7.10.
<Tetracomm> Sorry.
<Tetracomm> Gutsy.
<Erickj92> ok
<NickPresta> Tetracomm, do you know how to edit your sources.list?
<Tetracomm> Yes.
<Tetracomm> I haven't in a while, though.
<NickPresta> Tetracomm, okay. You need to add, 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main' to your sources.list. You can do it easily via: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sui> hi
<stdin> you can do it via adept too
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<NickPresta> Tetracomm, once you have done that, run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<Tetracomm> Adept? How?
<Erickj92> Adept package manager
<stdin> in adept: Adept > Manage Repositories
<Erickj92> Kmenu--System--Adept Manager
<Erickj92> then you need to go to the 3rd party tab
<stdin> then click 'Add'
<andy_> hi guys i have installed samba and it can see and send files to my laptop and mylaptop can see my linux box but when i try to open the file i shared it asks for a username and password can any one help
<Erickj92> andy_, your username and pass you use for kubuntu?
<andy_> tried that didn't work
<Erickj92> does samba allow you to disable password protect?
<stdin> andy_: put 'security = SHARE' under '[global]'
<andy_> stdin: how?
<stdin> edit the config file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<andy_> cheers
<andy_> stdin: where do i put in in there?
<stdin> andy_: search for the word "security", it should be in there somewhere already
<Tetracomm> Thank you, NickPresta. :)
<jhutchins_wk> Use swat.
<Tetracomm> It is working now.
<noaXess> does anybody use kubuntu on a tabletpc?
<NickPresta> Tetracomm, enjoy KDE 4.0.2
<Tetracomm> Thank you to those who assisted me.
<stdin> swat is a bit broken (and not well supported), but it can help
<Tetracomm> I will.
<rjune_> wouldn't smbpasswd -a work too?
<Erickj92> NickPresta, is it possible to use KDE 4 and KDE 3.5 at the same time?
<lextul> http://www.process-one.net/en/blogs/article/openaim_aol_is_opening_its_instant_messaging_protocol/
<stdin> Erickj92: if you see the announcement page on kubuntu.org it shows you how to do that with Xephyr
<NickPresta> Erickj92, you can use the 'xserver-xephyr' package and run 'Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm' and then run 'startkde' inside that Xerphy xterm.
<Erickj92> ehh, then nvm
<noaXess> Erickj92: yes it is :)
<Erickj92> heh
<Erickj92> is the new KDE 4 more stable?
<noaXess> just select kde4 before login in
<NickPresta> I would imagine so. It isn't any less stable at least :)
<noaXess> Erickj92: it should
<noaXess> somebody know anything about a handwriting recognition software for linux?
<martijn81> are there any konqueror mouse gestures?
<blaze_> anywone how can i fix the kopete msn error?
<andy_> stdin: do i need to restart or anything?
<stdin> andy_: yep, you need to restart or reload samba (try reloading it first): sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload
<Ax-Ax> Is Kopete's MSN-code newer than Pidgin's?
<andy_> stdin: brb
<Erickj92> well im installing KDE4 now. i hope to be part of the bug reporting and such
<LjL> !kde4 > Erickj92    (Erickj92, see the private message from Ubotu)
<blaze_> anywone now a solution for kopete in kubuntu 7.10? i'm getting the same error when i try lounching msn
<Erickj92> LjL, what was that for?
<martijn81> msn works here with kopete-kde4 package
<andy_> stdin: didn't work
<stdin> andy_: still asking for a username/password?
<blaze_> well mine isnt working
<NickPresta> martijn81, Sort of. In System Settings > Accessibility > Input Actions > Gesture Settings, uncheck 'disable mouse gestures globally'. Then expand the Konqueror Gestures tree and see what the mouse gestures are.
<LjL> Erickj92: well, to point you to the right channel for KDE4 discussion for starters. and also because in that channel's topic there is a pointer to another place where you can help being part of the bug reporting and such.
<andy_> stdin: yes
<blaze_> it gives an error
<Erickj92> i se
<Erickj92> see*
<jhutchins_wk> LjL: KDE team is now rejecting bugs filed against 3.x.x as obsolete/eol.
<stdin> andy_: can you post your /etc/samba/smb.conf to pastebin? (you can remove any bits you don't want me to see)
<LjL> jhutchins_wk: thanks, you ruined my day
<martijn81> NickPresta:  and in kde4?
<LjL> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jhutchins_wk> LjL: Didn't make me reall happy either.
<NickPresta> martijn81, I don't know. #kubuntu-kde4 should be able to help you.
<Limbeaux> i am not so sure about this kde4   -->  right click on desktop has no option to create a new folder
<LjL> that's because the desktop is not a folder in KDE4. anyway, #kubuntu-kde4
<Limbeaux> oh ok.  hmm i typed mkdir /home/me/Desktop/foldername and it showed up
<LjL> backwards compatibility
<Limbeaux> hmmm ok
<Limbeaux> I do have installed along side kde3
<Tetracomm> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tetracomm> Help?
<Limbeaux> how do you select multiple files on the desktop?
<Tetracomm> When installing kde4-core
<LjL> !kde4 | Tetracomm
<ubotu> Tetracomm: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tetracomm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58520/plain/
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<Tetracomm> Synaptic now says that I have 8 broken packages on my system since I installed KDE 4.
<Tetracomm> Help?
<Erickj92> Teracomm, there is a special channel for KDE4 support
<stdin> kde4 help in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tetracomm> I tried to install KDE 4 with synaptic first and it didn't work properly, then I used aptitude to install it fully afterwards and now it just logs itself back out.
<zimon> Tetracomm: aptitude install -f
<NickPresta> zimon, the packages are currently broken
<stdin> should be fixed soon though
<zimon> oh .. sorry then
<Tetracomm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58521/plain/
<Tetracomm> zimon
<Tetracomm> It didn't work, help?
<heath> i have an app stuck in limbo and can't get it out of apt-get... can anyone help
<andy_> is there an issue copying files bigger than 4GB? to a external fat32 hard disk?
<nosrednaekim> andy_: FAT does not support file that large
<Erickj92> huh, i thought fat32 did
<Erickj92> im out of date
<nosrednaekim> don't think so
<andy_> i thought fat 32 did as well
<andy_> ok so what is best bet?
<andy_> need a file system that windows can read and linux ntfs is a ball ache
<stdin> use ext3, there's a windows driver for it
<stdin> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<andy_> that only says ext2
<Erickj92> why dont my screenlets open back up after a restart?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> apport is not working here....what can I do?
<stdin> andy_: ext3 is ext2 with a journal, it's backwards compatible with 2
<andy_> ok i formated it as ext3 using gparted as root now the hard disk has root only acsess how do i change it?
<stdin> sudo chown <username>: /path/to/mountpoint
<andy__> how long should it take to format a 40GB usb2 drive as ext3?
<Thecks> andy__ you got a USB 2 port on your PC?
<andy__> yes
<phoenixz> With what application can I open microsoft project files?
<Thecks> Depends the state of the HDD, speed of HDD
<Thecks> Don't really see it taking longer than 10 minutes though
<Thecks> Probably like 5
<andy__> how do i change the write permissions on thedrive?
<windvogel> quickformat it's about 20 sec
<noaXess> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> phoenixz: try OpenOffice Presentation (ooimpress)
<noaXess> !tabletpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tabletpc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<revgreendave> !gtk>=2
<noaXess> no idea about linux and handwriting recognitio??
<noaXess> i'm searching no one day about it.. but found nothing that fits what i need..
<SpamInaCan> is there a macro program?
<revgreendave> <http://linux-software.penreader.com/PenReader.html>; Handwriting recognition comes to Linux | Geek.com:
<noaXess> revgreendave: penreader is java based right?
<revgreendave> http://www.claudio.ch/Linux/handwriting.html
<revgreendave> probably
<revgreendave> PenReader kernel is written in C++
<noaXess> revgreendave: where is the download for linux?
<revgreendave> i do not know that
<revgreendave> !google penreader
<SpamInaCan> !google Linux Macro Text
<SpamInaCan> can someone help me find one (a working one.....)
<stdin> there is no !google function of ubotu, go google yourself
<revgreendave> [15:55] <goldeybot> revgreendave: Search took 0.19 seconds: Download PenReader – handwriting recognition for Tablet PC: <http://www.penreader.com/tablet-pc-software/PenReader/articles/Download_area_for_PenReader.html>; Download PenReader – handwriting recognition for Tablet PC: <http://www.penreader.com/tablet-pc-software/it/28-lingual/articles/Download_area_for_28-lingual.html>; PenReader 2005 Professional / free dow
<tekteen> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<stdin> please stop spamming the channel with that
<SpamInaCan> i have been looking...
<revgreendave> sorry... i took a chance to see,
<revgreendave> i have it in two other networks
 * revgreendave is spoiled and appologises
<revgreendave> ;)
<noaXess> revgreendave: sorry.. but this penreader is only a online demo..
<heath> is there a way to remove an app from being install if it is failing?
<revgreendave> using a terminal there should be.
<revgreendave> i got to quit adept and start safe mode to install java
<revgreendave> but i suck
<revgreendave> actually
<heath> I have a kernel upgrade that won't finish because grub is messed up and I just need to get it out of there
<heath> atleast your honest
<revgreendave> use your terminal
<revgreendave> and try apt-get help
<revgreendave> crap sudo apt-get help
<revgreendave> -h
<heath> I need to know the commands.. dpkg --configure -???
<revgreendave> it will tell you
<tekteen> -a
<heath> the -a tries to repair the install and finish, but I need it to abort and forget it
<tekteen> I do not think there is a way
<tekteen> sorry, i don't know
<heath> well that sucks...
<heath> thanks for the help though
<zimon> heath: what's the problem? you've interrupted the installation and now there's a half-installed package?
<revgreendave> [16:01] <heath> I have a kernel upgrade that won't finish because grub is messed up and I just need to get it out of there
<heath> zimon: that is correct
<zimon> heath: have you tried dpkg --purge <kernel-package> ? only recommended if you have a working kernel installed
<heath> I have a custom kernel that is working great I will give it a try
<andy__> ok i gave up i formatted the drive as ntfs and used ntfs-3g and mounted it it is now copying fingers crossed
<andy__> GB and counting
<andy__> 1.9GB
<SpeS> anyone with kubuntu gutsy and the KDE4 repo? upgrading has uninstalled mplayer... any solution for that? "mplayer-nogui: Depende: libungif4g (>= 4.1.4) pero no va a instalarse"
<stdin> ntfs support (even with -3g) isn't perfect, make sure you have backups of important stuff
<heath> zimon: is there a way to resolve depends with a purge?
<tekteen> SpeS: kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<andy__> this is only a errr legal movie i downloaded
<SpeS> tekteen, ok sorry :)
<tekteen> np
<stdin> SpeS: update you're repositories, that was fixed hours ago
<zimon> heath: if you have broken dependencies run aptitude install -f
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, anyone got "1164:0601 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd" HP Analog TV Tuner working under linux?
<andy__> mmmm HD movie
<revgreendave> i had kde4 installed and the plasma work crashed
<coggz> hey all
<andy__> i am leaving kde4 for a while it has potential but IT'S A S READY AS VISTA AT THE MOMENT
<stdin> !caps | andy__
<ubotu> andy__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<andy__> sorry hit Caps by mistake
<andy__> !sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<SpeS> stdin, here the problem persist an update :(
<andy__> 4.1 GB woohoo
<stdin> SpeS: what does "apt-cache policy kdelibs5" say? (use pastebin)
<heath> no matter what I do it tries to run grub which will fail and then get stuck
<zimon> heath: you couldn't even remove the package?
<SpeS> Instalados: 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1
<SpeS>   Candidato: 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa2
<SpeS> ...
<SpeS> oh, pastebin, sorry again :$
<heath> no... it just keeps yeeling at me about depends
<zimon> could you paste the output?
<SpeS> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m43c43ac7
<SpeS> BTW it's in spanish :)
<heath> zimon: i'm trying but pastebin is acting up
<andy__> will ext2 handle 4gb
<zimon> heath: try something else, like http://paste2.org/
<stdin> andy__: it'll handle that and more
<heath> zimon: http://pastebin.org/22534
<andrea_> ciao a tutti
<ste> ciao
<SpeS> should apt-get upgrade the "ppa1"--->"ppa2"??
<stdin> SpeS: post what "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" wants to do
<ste> non riesco a connettere kopete come faccio?
<andrea_> qualcuno e di venezia?
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ste> ok
<SpeS> stdin, Los siguientes paquetes se han retenido:
<SpeS>   kde4libs-bin kdelibs5 klipper-kde4 kwin-kde4 systemsettings-kde4
<SpeS> those packages are "retenidos", don't know the translation, "kept"?
<zimon> heath: it's not removed because dkms depends on it. do you need dkms? i don't know what's that for, i don't have it
<SpeS> stdin, shouldn't dist-upgrade force all the packages to upgrade?
<ScorpKing> heath: i usually do sudo aptitude safe-upgrade.
<andy__> thanks again for your help all
<heath> zimon: Dynamic Kernel Module Support (DKMS)
<zimon> heath: yeah, i found that. but i still don't know what it's for :-)
<Tetracomm> stdin?
<heath> zimon: http://linux.dell.com/projects.shtml#dkms
<SpeS> stdin, http://pastebin.com/m7a3d2a42
<stdin> SpeS: post to pastebin what "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" does
<stdin> Tetracomm: ?
<heath> zimon: I'm just going to remove it and then put it back
<Tetracomm> I no longer see any broken packages, but kde4 still logs out right after logging in, help?
<heath> .... hopefully
<zimon> heath: right .. maybe you should use aptitude purge linux-image-... instead, this way the dependencies are removed automatically
<stdin> Tetracomm: try with Xephyr, see if any errors show
<heath> zimon: that did it.... now lets see if I can put dkms back??
<zimon> heath: maybe you don't need it at all
<Tetracomm> I don't think xephyr is installed.
<heath> zimon: I don't think I do... Everything is based around that kernel
<SpeS> stdin, yes, it seems to do an autoclean too, and reinstall those packages! :D I thought aptitude was only the same than apt-get! :D
<heath> zimon: thanks abunch for your help. I was pulling my hair out
<SpeS> stdin, http://pastebin.com/d5f4809f7
<SpeS> stdin, thanks! :)
<stond> does anybody know how to use ciso
<zimon> heath: the working kernel you have ... that's a custom built?
<heath> 2.6.24.3
<zimon> heath: did you use the ubuntu config?
<stdin> SpeS: just do I understand ;) that says it's going to install libungif4g too yes?
<SpeS> stdin, yes, it reinstall that package, so I could install again mplayer... and also removes unneeded packages (auto-clean)
<heath> zimon: I used http://www.linuxforums.org/desktop/the_newbies_guide_to_compiling_your_first_kernel.html
<stdin> SpeS: ok, all good then :)
<heath> zimon: with some mods
<SpeS> I'll read about aptitude...
<stdin> !aptitude | SpeS
<ubotu> SpeS: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Tetracomm> stdin: How do I get xephyr?
<stdin> Tetracomm: sudo apt-get install xserver-xephyr
<heath> zimon if you are interested check this out....
<zimon> heath: alright .. maybe you should reinstall dkms then, although i don't think it's required
<stond> does anybody know how to use ciso
<Tetracomm> stdin: It said package not found.
<heath> zimon: i'm not going to
<heath> zimon: if I have problems I know where it came from....
<heath> zimon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623874&highlight=compile+gutsy+kernel
<stdin> Tetracomm: you sure?
<stdin> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubotu> xserver-xephyr (source: xorg-server): Next Generation Nested X Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.3 (gutsy), package size 1550 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<stond> does anybody know how to use ciso
<zimon> heath: i'm already running a custom 2.6.24.2 .. but i didn't take the ubuntu-config, cause that will create a generic kernel that's way too large
<stond> does anybody know how to use ciso
<ScorpKing> !repeat | stond
<ubotu> stond: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tetracomm> stdin: Yes.
<Tetracomm> Stdin: Sorry, I mistyped it.
<revgreendave> i am running dapper.. i upgraded to kde4 but that was bad,, so question is gutsy stable?
<stdin> revgreendave: gutsy is the latest stable, yes
<revgreendave> no other way to upgrade but with a cd is there?
<Tetracomm> stdin: The xephyr command still doesn't work, how do I open it?
<stdin> !upgrade | revgreendave
<ubotu> revgreendave: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<revgreendave> danks
<heath> zimon: what do you think about that zen kernel?
<stdin> Tetracomm: case sensitive, "Xephyr :1" then do "DISPLAY=:1 xterm" then you can start kde with "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde" inside the X window
<deflex> hi everyone
<Daisuke_Ido> currently updating to kde 4.0.2...  we'll see what it's like
<Daisuke_Ido> i really dislike not being able to do anything with the panel
<zimon> heath: i don't know it
<Tetracomm> stdin: It won't let me type anything after Xephyr :1
<Tetracomm> A window is up now.
<stdin> Tetracomm: then just start a new terminal or close the window and use "Xephyr :1 &"
<heath> zimon: do you think u could help me get sound?
<zimon> heath: lspci |grep -i audio and cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep -i codec will tell you which driver you have to configure
<deflex> hi everyone, i have a question about kubuntu, i have an inspiron 1420 and i was wondering how kubuntu manages the multimedia keys of this laptop. It's a daemon? anyone?
<Tetracomm> stdin: I don't understand.
<heath> zimon: I do not have a /proc/asound
<stdin> Tetracomm: just start another terminal and put other command in that one
<zimon> deflex: there's the kmilo daemon that should detect most of the multimedia keys
<Tetracomm> stdin: That doesn't work either.
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<deflex> zimon, bingo, thanks
<Tetracomm> I did that now. stdin.
<Tetracomm> stdin: What now?
<stdin> then you can start kde with "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde" inside the X window, and see if any errors show up
<zimon> heath: hm .. so there's no soundcard detected at all during boot .. that's weird
<Tetracomm> I can only move the mouse in the X window...
<Tetracomm> stdin: I can't do anything in that grey window.
<zimon> heath: does lspci show an audio device?
<stdin> Tetracomm: you put "DISPLAY=:1 xterm" in the 2nd terminal to open a shell in it
<heath> zimon: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<heath> zimon: and Audio device: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<zimon> heath: that's quite new .. what kernel are you running right now?
<Tetracomm> Xlib: Connection to ":1.0" refused by server. stdin.
<heath> 2.6.24.3
<Tetracomm> No protocol specified
<stdin> I don't know then, that same thing works here
<Tetracomm> I'm using Konsole, btw.
<zimon> heath: check your options in device drivers -> audio
<heath> zimon: device drivers--?
<zimon> heath: in the kernel config
<heath> oh...
<zimon> heath: it's device drivers -> sound .. not audio
<deflex_> zimon, where can i configure kmilo? I have it installed but i can't find anything to configure
<Tetracomm> Step by step.
<Tetracomm> I typed Xephyr :1 in the first window.
<Tetracomm> It opened the X window.
<Tetracomm> Then I opened another terminal and typed DISPLAY=:1 xterm
<Tetracomm> Is that right?
<zimon> deflex_: i don't know how to configure it ... but it should work out of the box .. at least for the most common keys like volume, play, mute, pause etc
<heath> zimon: there was an intel hd audio, but it was not checked when I configure this kernel... is there a way to patch or do I have to make a new
<zimon> heath: i think you have to rebuild the whole kernel, as a single ubuntu-package is built during the make-kpkg process .. but i'm not sure
<Tetracomm> stdin?
<heath> zimon: i think you are right... here goes nothing... good thing the cpu is quad core
<zimon> heath: also, you need drivers for your soundblaster, if you want to use it
<mikademus_> Hi folks. Be kind to a newbie, please. Are there any upgrade packages (or similar) for Kubuntu to kernel v 2.6.24.x?
<stdin> Tetracomm: sorry, I have to go away for a while, family stuff. I'm sure someone else here or in #kde can help
<heath> zimon: I'm pretty sure that card will not be supported... it is VERY new and only half way supported in Windows
<zimon> heath: ok :-)
<zimon> mikademus_: no
<mikademus_> zimon, ok, that was a concise answer :p So, is it problematic to upgrade the kernel?
<zimon> mikademus_: that depends on how well you know your hardware
<Daisuke_Ido> mikademus_: if you want to move to the next stable kernel release (ie. 2.6.24), you'll want to wait for hardy, as that is the default kernel there.
<Daisuke_Ido> unless, as zimon says, you *really* know what you're doing
<zimon> heath: if you want make to use all of your cores, run "export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=5" before starting the build process
<heath> zimon: cool... do you normally have to run make modules_install as a superuser
<zimon> heath: with the ubuntu way you create a .deb that's installed with dpkg -i ... that will install the kernel image and the modules
<zimon> heath: i.e., you don't run modules_install at all
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Tetracomm> :(
<Tetracomm> stdin: Do you think that uninstalling both KDEs will help?
<mikademus_> SOrry for delay, Sinefelt (sp?) was on. Well, I know my hardware pretty well. I build a kernel (my first ever) a couple of days ago, and it worked. But it wasn`t very stable though and the boot was slow due to issues
<zimon> mikademus_: it wasn't stable but it worked? :-)
<mikademus_> hehe, yeah, define "working", i know I know... :p But give me a break, it was my second day ever on Linux
<mikademus_> and the OS ran
<nosrednaekim> mikademus_: thats pretty amazin ;)
<ryanakca> mikademus_: most people don't build a kernel... ever
<zimon> mikademus_: well, i think no one has ever managed to build a working kernel on the first attempt ..
<zimon> mikademus_: do you still have the config that you created?
<ryanakca> well, other than those who are kernel developpers, the really geeky ones... and the insane ones :)
<mikademus_> You know, I have no idea what so ever if you are ironic right now... I live in this perhaps incredibly naive conception where the Linux kingdom is populated bu Ents with magic in their fingers
<mikademus_> Ehrm, well, no, that was about three different distros since. Thank the not Divine Gygax for rewritable DVDs
<mikademus_> But basically, I downloaded the 2.6.25-3 source, ran ./configuire I think, make install, answered a boatload of questions about my hardware, spend five hours scuouring the net, then spent five hours learning about mkinitrd or whatever it is called...
<mikademus_> but I had great fun!
<mikademus_> 2.6.24-3
<zimon> mikademus_: ah .. ok. there are several howtos on compiling a kernel for ubuntu using make-kpkg, and the latest 2.6.24 is very stable .. so have fun
<zimon> mikademus_: but other than all those howtos i don't recommend using the ubuntu config as a start, cause what's the point in building a custom generic kernel?
<mikademus_> zimon, well, for me, the only reason is really because 2.6.24.x is the first that has built-in support for my MS Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000, the best keybaord ever made, even though it is a MS product.
<zimon> mikademus_: why does it need a driver?
<mikademus_> It has a non-standard (jap) layout, with additional meta keys, and bracket keys in unorthodox places
<mikademus_> Hmm, re-reading the comments above, I realise you were serious? That it is uncommon to build your own kernels, and that it is difficult to get them to work at all?
<nosrednaekim> mikademus_: yeah :)
<nosrednaekim> mikademus_: at least for new users
<zimon> mikademus_: it's not difficult. you just have to be patient and eliminate the errors one by one
<mikademus_> I feel I have much to learn, this is actually a bit disconcerting, the feeling of not really knowing anything... Well, if so, thanks for the compliments (or congratulations on my good fortune?) you gave!
<nosrednaekim> noth i'd say
<nosrednaekim> *both
<mikademus_> Btw, is chatting ok in this channel, or am I creating noise?
<Daisuke_Ido> !offtopic | mikademus_, usually we go here
<ubotu> mikademus_, usually we go here: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mikademus_> zimon, so the general procedure is to save the config script, and toggle suspect parameters, recompile, remake the initrd image, update grub, reboot and pray?
<zimon> mikademus_: right .. except that the proper way with ubuntu would be using make-kpkg ... that'll create a debian package which is installed with dpkg -i
<mikademus_> Ah, ok. But it is still as time consuming?
<zimon> mikademus_: it's a lot more time consuming :-)
<mikademus_> lol
<heath> zimon: I can't use the ubuntu packaged kernel
<heath> zimon: I have a fake raid setup and the grub part fails... that's how I got hung up in the first place
<zimon> mikademus_: but it's simple. you just do make-kpkg & dpkg -i ... you don't need to update grub manually, you don't need to make modules_install, you don't need to build the initrd ..
<zimon> heath: i don't know anything about raid setups and how grub needs to be configured for that .. sorry
<mikademus_> So, beyond perhaps relatively little to gain from it, it there some reason why not to make a custom kernel for Kubuntu; if I make it with make-kpkg it will be fully conforming with (k)ubuntu?
<heath> I got the config... but can I use an ubuntu style kernel without it running grub at the end??
<zimon> mikademus_: yes it will. here's a nice howto: http://symbolik.wordpress.com/2007/11/10/vanilla-kernel-26231-on-gutsy-gibbon/
<mikademus_> Aah, thanks! Great!
<zimon> heath: i don't know .. what does dpkg -l | grep your-linux-image say?
<mikademus_> But it has been a strange journey. With Vista I decided I fas finally fed up with Windows and wanted to try out Linux seriously. So I started with Kubuntu, then some ten or fifteen other distors, some great, but all with more or less severe drawbacks, and I find myself back at Kubuntu...
<noaXess> is it possible to start a virtual keyboard, eg. kvkbd before any user logs into kde?
<nosrednaekim> you mean for the loginmanager?
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: jep.. cause its a touchscreen nd users have only a pen
<Gutsy_Gibbon> How can i uninstall KDE 4.0.2 from my Kubuntu 7.10?
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: nasty... not sure...
<nosrednaekim> Gutsy_Gibbon: uninstall att the packages with -kde4 int he name
<santy> hi can anyone tell me what is the spanish channel?
<santy> hola?
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<moope1> how do i make a script so I can double click on it to execute?
<zimon> moope1: make it executable
<zimon> moope1: chmod +x file
<Gimpy_Gnome> or
<Gimpy_Gnome> if you happen to like pretty guis
<moope1> zimon: it is executable
<Gimpy_Gnome> right click on the script
<Gimpy_Gnome> check executable
<moope1> I use it every day, but when I try to double click it itopens it in kate
<zimon> moope1: the first line must say #! /bin/bash (if it's a bash script)
<twosouls82> why is kwriteconfig missing from 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1 ?
<twosouls82> kdebase-bin
<moope1> zimon: it does
<moope1> :)
<moope1> zimon: I mean, it does have the #! /bin/bash
<zimon> moope1: that's weird ...
<twosouls82> hmmzz, bot kreadconfig and kwriteconfig are missing in the 3.kdebase-bin 5.9 ppa package, their manpages are in the package though
<twosouls82> s/bot/both/
<root______> hola
<root______> a todos
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<root______> q es esto como descargo msn
<root______> no se puede instalar
<zimon> moope1: i have no idea ... it should be working. and i don't find an option in the konqueror config that says "open with editor instead of execute" or something ..
<root______> ummmmmmmmmmmmm aqui no  hay nadie?????????????????????''
<BluesKaj> !es | root___
<zimon> moope1: maybe you didn't give yourself execute right? what does ll <script> say?
<ubotu> root___: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<root______> o dios alguien contesteeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<root______> como intalo msn o ares
<BluesKaj> idiot is both languages :)
<BluesKaj> in
<nosrednaekim> how true :)
<santy> hi all
<santy> i need some help installing kubuntu
<santy> this is my first time on linux
<jussi01> santy: ask :)
<santy> anthanx jussie
<santy> i'm trying to install kubuntu 7.10
<santy> but i got a problem with the partition of the disk
<santy> it's now crashed
<karthikp> Like hard disk failure?
<santy> no. it just stopped running. and which is worst i can't shut it off
<Sakkath> i have a microsoft usb wireless mouse taht has worked on every distro of linux i've tried so far.... but it doesn't work on kubuntu! lsusb shows it, and it's def not the port since it lights up (the receiver). also i can't find gpm? it says something refers to it but it has no candidates (apt-get install gpm)
<Sakkath> i have a microsoft usb wireless mouse taht has worked on every distro of linux i've tried so far.... but it doesn't work on kubuntu! lsusb shows it, and it's def not the port since it lights up (the receiver). also i can't find gpm? it says something refers to it but it has no candidates (apt-get install gpm)
<arno_eagleeyes> good evening
<cheeby> hi.  running hardy.  where is mysql-server?
<kilrae_> kubuntu.org says 4.0.2 is available, but i still only see 4.0.1
<Dragnslcr> cheeby- I would assume it's still mysql-server and/or mysql-server-5.0
<Dragnslcr> cheeby- #ubuntu+1 would be more helpful
<tlayton> cheeby: i have 5.0.51a installed from hardy
<kilrae_> ah, the other packages are upgraded, but they didn't change the version of kde4-core
<Tann> Where are the configuration files for alsa-base?
 * genii sips some coffee
#kubuntu 2008-03-06
<stond> does anybody know what software to use to make an iso and read the files within an iso
<reagleBRKLN> just tried a fresh kde 4.0.2 login and I get a kbuildsycoca4 crash and then only the desktop
<Corty> hi
<JoshOvki> !kde4 > reagleBRKLN
<reagleBRKLN> ubotu, JoshOvki: yes, that announcement is what prompted me to install kde 4.0.2 -- and fail unfortunately
<JoshOvki> reagleBRKLN: see #kubuntu-kde4  for support
<reagleBRKLN> while i didn't stick with kde4 in the past (panel issues) I could use it.. now get kbuildsycoca4 crash on login
<reagleBRKLN> thanks, will try
<storbeck> reagleBRKLN: Update your repos, delete everything relative to kde4(old version), and re-install
<storbeck> Or KDE3, depending on what you had
<reagleBRKLN> storbeck: will try again i suppose
<yao_ziyuan> some packages like Evolution i never use and they sometimes request to upgrade themselves. is it safe to remove Evolution?
<reagleBRKLN> really, delete all kde3?
<storbeck> reagleBRKLN: The KDE3 in your repos
<storbeck> yao_ziyuan: Yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> why in god's name should he remove all of kde3 to get kde4 working?  or am i missing something here?
<yao_ziyuan> and how mature is kde4 now? maybe i should download kde4 packages
<storbeck> Daisuke_ldo, the KDE 3 in his repos, not the installed KDE 3.
<Daisuke_Ido> ahhhh
<Daisuke_Ido> i was missing something :)
<cheeby> Dragnslcr: I found it.  it was mysql-sever.  just wasn't showing up in the GUI.
<Daisuke_Ido> yao_ziyuan: not very, wait for 4.0.3 at the earliest
<yao_ziyuan> ok
 * cheeby is trying to run this as would his brother (in sales)
<yao_ziyuan> i hope kde4 still has transparent taskbar
<reagleBRKLN> storbeck: i'm not sure what you mean by, "in the repos"? i have lines for ubuntu guts, updates, and ppa
<storbeck> You don't have any for KDE 3?
<storbeck> Oh, nevermind. KDE 4 isn't even in the repos yet is it.
<reagleBRKLN> not specifically, though once I put ppa in there, a couple KDE3 apps got updated to those versions
<storbeck> Sorry, I was going off a SuSe forum where someone had the same problem. :D
<yao_ziyuan> the fate of things like Evolution and KTorrent is doomed by Thunderbird and the official BitTorrent client
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<Jucato> !offtopic | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> what are you talking about?
<yao_ziyuan> i mean, if people use firefox,
<yao_ziyuan> they would probably also use thunderbird
<yao_ziyuan> and mozilla takes all
<Daisuke_Ido> that's comparing apples to pleated pants
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: don't carry it much further :)
<reagleBRKLN> oh well, remove 4.0.2 for now, maybe 4.0.3! :)
<Daisuke_Ido> reagleBRKLN: honestly, that would be my advice, there are a couple bugs that crept into 4.0.2
<yao_ziyuan> people tend to adopt products with the same flavor
<Jucato> reagleBRKLN: maybe the people in #kubuntu-kde4 know what's happening
<Jucato> again yao_ziyuan, thia tis offtopic for this channel
<Daisuke_Ido> reagleBRKLN: perhaps not remove it, but stick with kde 3 until 4.0.3 is released, then give it another shot, which is what i've been doing
<Jucato> good...
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: or 4.1, which is due next month iirc
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, that is good news
<storbeck> Yes, if I was a KDE fan I would for sure wait until 4.1
<Daisuke_Ido> hopefully that makes it fully usable and a realistic replacement for 3.5.x
<Jucato> depends on how much of a KDE fan you are :P
<Daisuke_Ido> right now it feels kinda...  pinched.
<Jucato> a hardcore one would have built KDE 4.1 from source now :P
<storbeck> Hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> like "we swear it's going to get better, but we had to give people SOMETHING"
<megavatt> hi
<tekteen> hi
<megavatt> At me a problem at installation of driver NVIDIA for videocard GeeForce 6600
<megavatt> all headers installed
<tekteen> what did you do?
<tekteen> are you using the restricted drivers manager?
<alesan> hi which program can I use to write some text on a PDF file and then the newly created pdf?
<alesan> and then *save* the new pdf?
<tekteen> pdfedit I think
<alesan> well... I tried that but... it's not working well at all
<alesan> it seems to have a nivce interface but every edit I make need *many* seconds to be "accepted"
<alesan> if only openoffice "draw" could import pdf documents
<alesan> like corel draw used to do :)
<tekteen> I don't know anything about it
<alesan> ok thanks the same.
<imaginenetx> hey all, question about the wlanassistant
<imaginenetx> is there any way to enhance it? like, set preferred networks so I don't have to manually connect each time?
<yago> does anyone know how to install compiz-fusion on kubuntu 7.10
<tekteen> !compiz|yago
<ubotu> yago: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<imaginenetx> how can I update my apt-get repositories?
<abortd> where is grub installed to?
<imaginenetx> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<imaginenetx> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BluesKaj> imaginenetx, adept is the apt package manager GUI ,Open Adept Package Manager. On the menu of that screen,click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, click the Kubuntu Software tab, check all the boxes with an "X". The same goes for the Third Party software tab. Close, and then in the terminal do : "sudo apt-get update". Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<Jucato> (wow! what a mouthful :P)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: all boxes?
<BluesKaj> nothing like copy & paste
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> it uncomments them
 * Jucato doesn't suggest "Unsupported updates" (backports) unless necessary
<BluesKaj> when ppl complain about not enuff repos , one must oblige :)
<Jucato> lol
<BluesKaj> any suggestions about a disclaimer then, Jucato ?
<naught102> any suggestions about how to get kooka working with SANE in hardy?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: hm... disclaimer.. hm... other than stuff in backports are not guaranteed to work 100%. Use with caution
<Jucato> naught102: try #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> i hate to say this , but switch to windows to any scanning kooka and sane aren't up to the task with my HP scanner
<Jucato> oh they work fine in Feisty
<naught102> Jucato: I have, but no one in there ever has any idea about KDE, and there's no #kubuntu+1
<Jucato> which was the last time I used it
<BluesKaj> ok, Jucato I'll take that under advisement :)
<naught102> BluesKaj: worked fine in gutsy with my mustek scanner
<tekteen> naught102: #ubuntu+1 (even for kubuntu)
<naught102> tekteen: see above
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> nm
<NickPresta> How would I check which repository a certain package comes from when doing a dist-upgrade? (I know apt-get -V dist-upgrade will show the version numbers).
<BluesKaj> naught102, bummer about Hardy
<Jucato> NickPresta: apt-cache policy <package>
<Jucato> or was it apt-cache madison...
<NickPresta> Jucato, ah. So there is no way to do it while you're upgrading (for all packages being upgraded)?
<Jucato> you can try checking while it's downloading, but no, not that I know of
<NickPresta> okay.
<NickPresta> I suppose -sV will work
<BluesKaj> naught102, my scanner worked alright , the results were just too dark and no altering of settings could fix the problem
<Dr_willis_> BluesKaj,  for my scanner/needs - Windows was just a disaster compared to linux. :) guess it depends on the scanner.
<Dr_willis_> I just found it odd.. that for windows i had to download a 124+mb driver package for my printer/scanner/combo -  :) that included all this Junk that  dident need.. and that dident work.  Like i needed HP's photo/doc/whatever tool.. (which i might add dont work in vista) heh..
<Dr_willis_> Vista included the priner/scanner drivers.. but only with 1/2 the features disabled..  Who Needs those fancy scan/print buttons to work under vista anyway! :)
 * Dr_willis_ is done ranting.
<BluesKaj> yes Dr_willis, it certainly looks that way , unless my learning curve is just too steep with kooka :)
<luckey> is there a way to set nautilus as my defualt system browser in kubuntu?
<luckey> hello>
<luckey> ?
<luckey> i just want to set nautilus as my browser, I don't like dolphin
<Jucato> how about Konqueror? :)
<Jucato> !d3lphin | luckey
<ubotu> luckey: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Jucato> same procedure, except look for Nautilus instead of Konqueror in the list
<luckey> thanks!
<shadowflier> I have a problem and I know there is somewhere an answer on the forums but I cant find it, its about the wireless card, I know that I am upposed to get the windows drivers and then install it using ndiswrapper, but I dont even know how to get that, help? :)
<NickPresta> !ndiswrapp | shadowflier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswrapp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> !ndiswrapper | shadowflier
<ubotu> shadowflier: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadowflier> well thanks
<NickPresta> shadowflier, specifically ndiswrapper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<gannon8> On the Adept Program Installer, why are the programs greyed out?
<gannon8> Is there anyone who is alive here?
<gannon8> guess not.
<draik> Hello all
<draik> Is there an alternative to k9Copy?
<NickPresta> draik, is there a problem with k9copy or are you just looking for an alternative?
<draik> NickPresta: k9Copy keeps crashing. The time of completion is escalating and dies around the eleventh hour
<Daisuke-Laptop> draik: are you looking to go from dvd9>dvd5 or from dvd>xvid/h264/whatever ?
<draik> dvd>iso
<Daisuke-Laptop> draik: it could very well be the disc
<draik> All of them?
<Daisuke-Laptop> hmm
<Daisuke-Laptop> do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<NickPresta> There is 'dvdbackup'
<Daisuke-Laptop> there's also dvd95
<NickPresta> I use k9copy. It hasn't failed for me *shrugs*
<Daisuke-Laptop> same
<Daisuke-Laptop> even in gnome, that, k3b, amarok, and konversation are the four apps i can't live without
<Daisuke-Laptop> and ktorrent.  the five, FIVE apps i can't live without are k9copy, k3b, amarok, konversation, and ktorrent (please forgive me for ripping off the python.)
<draik> I'm all for k3b, amarok, konversation, ktorrent and k9copy, but k9copy is just not working as it should.
<draik> Yes, I have libdvdcss2 installed
<NickPresta> draik, there is also 'acidrip' and 'dvdrip'. I don't know if those will do what you want though.
<Daisuke-Laptop> dvdrip will not
<Daisuke-Laptop> i use that for dvd > avi
<Daisuke-Laptop> check dvd95, dvdbackup
<the_darkside_986> What exactly is the command for making Kaffeine or mplayer play Windows Media Video files in Kubuntu? i mean i hate WMV as much as anyone else but if mplayer can't play it then i can't convert it.
<dent-42> sorry to butt in the conversation. Doesn't VLC play WMV files ?
<unix_lappy> vlc plays virtually everything, so does mplayer
<dent-42> what i thought
<imaginenetx> !update repositories
<dent-42> Darkside_989: have you installed  w32codecs ??
<the_darkside_986> well, some wmv files seem to play. not sure if my file got corrupted or what, but it is *.wmv and the sound plays but no video.
<the_darkside_986> well "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" says the package is obsolete or missing.
<the_darkside_986> right now i am downloading the tarball from mplayerhq but i can't remember where they go in the directory tree (usr/local/??? somthing)
<crimsun> /usr/lib/win32
<the_darkside_986> ok
<the_darkside_986> i knew it was something like that.
<Jucato> the_darkside_986: w32codecs is not in the official Ubuntu repositories
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dent-42> ok, well you could try adding mediubuntu to your repository i think w32codes is in there with other codecs
<dent-42> ah beat me to it :-P
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks.
<jinzougen> I'm compiling something with latex for the first time on my kubuntu install. Latex didn't find setspace.sty so I downloaded it from CTAN, but it's complaining about not finding a \begin{document} when there obviously is one... can anyone help or should I ask this in a latex channel?
<dent-42> try this  Darkside_986:      sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<dent-42> and then :
<dent-42> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<dent-42> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<the_darkside_986> also, is there a way to enter unicode characters in KDE? i know that Gnome has some kind of character combo and a char map app.
<dent-42> darkside_986: that one i cant be much help on, sorry
<the_darkside_986> well i've got the mplayer binary codec tarball almost done so i'll probably try to use it. if that doesn't work then it means my file was corrupted :(
<dent-42> darkside: but try what i posted above to get the w32codecs it solved alot of problems for me
<the_darkside_986> i suppose i should open up KDevelop and write an app for inserting unicode. but i don't know how unicode works in that environment. I wish there were Qt bindings in D. D is the only real language that has proper unicode support IMO.
<Jucato> (well C++ has, through some libraries like Boost afaik)
<ksut> hey, has anyone here heard any reports of oom-killer going nuts when there's plenty of memory free? (not to mention swap)
<crimsun> ksut: sure, but that question lacks just about all reasonable detail.
<val0> i am trying to rdp into a computer (Vista) from a Kubuntu machine and I get the "connection attempt to host failed" error. I know that RDP and Remode Desktop is enabled on the remote machine. I am VPNed in to the network and I can successfully ping the remote machine :S. The firewall on the remote machine is off... Any ideas what it can be?
<drbrown> is kubuntu hardy pretty buggy?
<drbrown> is it pretty stable
<val0> drbrown: probably better than anything else you'll find on the market
<Jucato> alpha 5 was just released
<drbrown> I am having probs with my sata hard drive with feisty
<drbrown> it is showing up as an IDE drive and is seriously taxing my performance
<Jucato> have you tried upgrading to gutsy?
<drbrown> I am sorry, I am running gutsy
<life> Hey, anyone know what's up with amarok throwing a "cannot currently play mp3" message?
<val0> life: do you have the restricted extras installed?
<life> val0: Uhm, not sure how I would go about doing that, so I guess not, heh.
<life> val0: Might you be able to guide me in the right direction?
<val0> life: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<life> Neat, I appreciate it!
<val0> life: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<val0> life: see if that works if not let us know
<life> val0: Sure! I just switched to Kubuntu today from XP, giving it a whirl and not quite yet familiar with everything just yet.
<val0> life: lol i went through the process a while back
<jcgkffycs> val0: I seem to remember having to apt-get install Kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<val0> life:  the key to success is the ubuntu forum
<val0> jcgkffycs: sorry not sure what you mean
<val0> life: you'll find most of what you need there and if not there than here
<jcgkffycs> ubuntu-restricted-extras might not work with amarok
<life> And also! Is there a quick and easy way of updating programs (such as amarok currently)
<jcgkffycs> it might only install support for rythmbox and the other gnome apps,not the kde.
<val0> jcgkffycs: i had that same error and when i installed it worked for me
<val0> amarok runns on xine i believe and that needs the restricted extras but i could be wrong
<life> Hmm, the problem persists!
<nosrednaekim> the exact package for mp3 codecs is libxine1-ffmpeg
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-restricted-extras is reccomended though
<Tann> I was wondering where the alsa-base configuration files are
<jcgkffycs> yea, try apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jcgkffycs> that should work with amarok
<life> Cool, giving it a go.
<val0> life: what's the actually error message?
<root_______> hola
<root_______> como estan
<life> Hmmm
<life> It says "Amarok currently cannot play MP3 files."
<gundam_rx78nt1> root_____________ para poder recibir ayuda en espanol, ve a #kubuntu-es.
<nosrednaekim> life: you need to restart amarok after getting that package
<gundam_rx78nt1> pero, estamos bien.
<jcgkffycs> you might need to restart amarok before it will catch the new codecs
<val0> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<life> Hmmm, still get the same message after restarting.
<gundam_rx78nt1> life, add the xine extra plugins
<gundam_rx78nt1> then restart amarok.
<gundam_rx78nt1> val0, you are late, I explained that already.
<life> How might I get these packages?
<tlayton> i think the restricted-extras installs mp3 support for k3b
<gundam_rx78nt1> hold on a sec
<val0> gundam_rx78nt1: not again
<val0> i am always late for that!
<nosrednaekim> life: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<gundam_rx78nt1> also install the libxine1-plugins
<val0> nosrednaekim: he should have that package by now :D he got that command about 4 times from us already :D
<life> nosrednaekin: I think that's the same command I just ran
<gundam_rx78nt1> life, do you have the libxine1-plugins installed?
<wswindell> hello
<nosrednaekim> hehe...
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello wswindell?
<nosrednaekim> I thought he just asked how to get them...
<life> Hold on, lemme check.
<wswindell> yo
<life> nosrednaekim: Nope!
<life> nosrednaekim: Don't have them.
<wswindell> Help?!
<val0> life: you don't have what?
<life> Nor do I have the libxine1-ffmpeg either
<gundam_rx78nt1> wswindell, just ask
<life> The libxine1-plugins
<wswindell> i messed up my APT locations and can't use synaptics or adept
<gundam_rx78nt1> life, just install that.  That helped with mp3 playback for me.
<wswindell> install what
<life> gundam_rx78nt1: Heh, how might I install it?
<life> Very sorry, not too sure how this stuff works yet.
<gundam_rx78nt1> sudo apt-get install libxine1-plugins
<wswindell> hold on
<gundam_rx78nt1> wswindell: that was for life
<gundam_rx78nt1> wswindell: that will not help your problem
<jcgkffycs> life: dumb question are you really killed amarok when you restrated it? Remember it keeps running even if you close the window, you need to press ctrl+ Q
<wswindell>  Malformed line 76 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<wswindell> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<wswindell> that is waht it said
<Tann> where are alsa-base configuration files located
<life> jcgkffycs: Yeah, I right clicked/quit on the little icon in the taskbar.
<wswindell> gundam_rx78nt1?
<life> gundam_rx78nt1: Hmm, it seems like it won't install because of certain 'unmet dependencies'
<wswindell> Anyone know how to install limewire? my GDebi package installer is crap
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: line 76 is messed up... could you pastebin the file?
<wswindell> what do you mean, i am new to Ubuntu Linux
<NickPresta> wswindell, I suggest FrostWire instead. Virtually the same, except more freedom :)
<NickPresta> !frostwire | wswindell
<ubotu> wswindell: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<wswindell> thanx
<wswindell> konqueror web browser sucks
<NickPresta> wswindell, that is a matter of opinion.
<wswindell> you-re right
<life> Unmet dependencies or something; a line of it is Depends: libxine1-ffmpeg but it is not going to be installed
<wswindell> i am spoiled by Firefox
<wswindell> what country are you guys from, i am from USA
<gundam_rx78nt1> life, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg and then install the libxine1-plugins
<NickPresta> wswindell, there are a variety of places represented here.
<life> gundam_rx78nt1: It won't let me install libxine1-ffmpeg ... it quotes a bunch more dependencies
<nosrednaekim> life: do you have the restricted repository enabled in adept?
<wswindell> i am only a 14 year old Visual Basic programmer, so use easier jargon
<tlayton> wswindell: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , enter contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list, then paste the URL here
<life> nosrednaekim: I think so. I enabled the ones with (multiverse) and (universe) behind 'em.
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file so I can see what the problem is
<nosrednaekim> life: you need restricted too
<wswindell> i can't access any of these things through adept or synaptics, so how else
<life> nosrednaekim: while I'm at it, should (main) be enabled as well?
<nosrednaekim> life: certainly.!
<gundam_rx78nt1> you don't have main enabled?
<gundam_rx78nt1> ouch.
<life> nosrednaekim: Neat. After this, the apt-get installs should work?
<life> Well, apparently not, heh.
<nosrednaekim> life: yes:)
<NickPresta> wswindell, press alt+f2. Type in: kate /etc/apt/sources.list. Copy that text to the pastebin. Provide us with the pastebin location.
<gundam_rx78nt1> enable it, enable it.
<wswindell> HELP! My GDebi Package Installer will do nothing cause of the APT resources list
<nosrednaekim> life: enable them all (except source)
<life> Hurrah, the install thingy's working!
<NickPresta> wswindell, we're trying to help you. You need to help us in return by following the instructions we give you.
<gundam_rx78nt1> "install thingy"? LOL.  sorry been up for 48 hours.
<life> ;)
<gundam_rx78nt1> work and can't sleep.
<wswindell> which text should i copy?
<life> Ooouch.
<NickPresta> wswindell, all the text. The whole file.
<wswindell> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted
<wswindell> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<wswindell> # newer versions of the distribution.
<wswindell> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<wswindell> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<life> Rofl.
<gundam_rx78nt1> oops. no pastebin
<life> Ah! The sweet sound of music ;) Thanks so much you guys!
<NickPresta> wswindell, you need to paste that into a pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wswindell> whats pastebin, im sorry
<gundam_rx78nt1> life, isn't it sweeter with music?
<life> Much, much :D
<nosrednaekim> life: awesome :)
<wswindell> you guys are awesome
<life> By the way, is there some way I might update programs (such as amarok)?
<gundam_rx78nt1> smiling as he is listening to Jack Johnson.
<nosrednaekim> life: well, there won't be any major updates, only bug-fixes
<jcgkffycs> they all get auto updated by adept
<wswindell> i pasted it
<NickPresta> life, if your package manager (either Adept or Synaptic) don't have any updates then you're using the most up-to-date version available in the repositories.
<NickPresta> wswindell, you need to provide us with the pastebin URL
<wswindell> sorry, duh
<wswindell> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58566/
<nosrednaekim> life: the major "version" upgrades are usually between the releases of kubuntu. i.e. if you only have amarok 1.4.8 in gutsy, you will have to wait for hardy to get 1.4.9
<NickPresta> wswindell, I assume you didn't have an internet connection when you were installing?
<nosrednaekim> life: in general... sometimes they backport things
<wswindell> installed kubuntu?
<val0> what's a good app to mount iso/uif/etc files?
<NickPresta> wswindell, yep.
<wswindell> no
<wswindell> no internet connection NickPresta
<life> Ah, thanks!
<jcgkffycs> val0: I think you can just use loop mount, their should be some instructions somehwere on the forums.
<Arwen> val0, /bin/mount
<NickPresta> wswindell, you have no internet connection on your Kubuntu machine?
<val0> and that would mount an iso or uif file?
<wswindell> i do now, but not while installing Kubuntu Linux
<NickPresta> wswindell, ah okay. That's fine
<gundam_rx78nt1> well, it's time for me to go to bed.
<gundam_rx78nt1> see ya later.
<nosrednaekim> gundam_rx78nt1: sleep well :)
<wswindell> so what should I do now NickPresta
<life> How might I install new programs and such in Kubuntu?
<NickPresta> wswindell, I'm fixng up your sources.list.
<Arwen> life, with apt
<NickPresta> wswindell, give me a moment
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: close that kate window and run "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" to edit the file as admin.
<life> Adept?
<wswindell> sure
<Tann> does anyone know where the configuration files for alsa-base are?
<nosrednaekim> life: adept works great
<life> nosrednaekim: Hmmm. I'm not quite sure how it works so I guess I'll test it out. What's a good program to install first?
<nosrednaekim> life: firefox :)
<life> nosrednaekim: Excellent idea!
<Arwen> life, I recommend installing "hello"
<life> Arwen: Hello?
<Arwen> "hello" - it's the name of a package, install it and see
<life> Heh. I'll do it after firefox!
<life> So, to install firefox I click on the firefox package and click "request install"?
<wswindell> nosrednaekim: i did as you advised
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: ok, erase the last line of that file
<nosrednaekim> the limewire one
<wswindell> kay
<nosrednaekim> and save it
<life> And then "apply changes?"
<wswindell> line erased
<nosrednaekim> life: yup
<life> That was easy.
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: save it and exit kate
<nosrednaekim> life: indeed.... its dead simple.
<life> Amazing! :)
<wswindell> okay nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> life: there are 25000 packages... pretty much anything will be in there
<life> nosrednaekim: Hehe. And you don't have to scrounge the internet for 'em.
<NickPresta> wswindell, you have kate open (using kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list) correct?
<wswindell> what should i do know
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: just told him to close it ;) he erased the bad line
<wswindell> yes
<life> nosrednaekim: Might you know of a nice IM application as well?
<nosrednaekim> life: you don't like kppete?
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, he everything else commented out because the repos couldn't be verified (because he didn't have an internet connection during install time)
<life> nosrednaekim: Haven't really tried it out to be honest, hehe.
<wswindell> nosrednaekim, it is open
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: thats probably best fixed from within adept.
<nosrednaekim> life: well, if you don't like it, try out pidgin
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, wswindell, here is an updated sources.list (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58567/). You can choose to replace your sources.list (from within kate) or you can use Adept and Enable the proper repositories.
<jcgkffycs> life: kopete is pre installed in kubuntu, it supports aim and pretty much everything else.
<wswindell> how to do that
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: do what?
<wswindell> what NickPresta is saying to do
<life> Neat!
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: which one?
<bluefoxx> do i need a plugin to play iso dvd file images in kaffeine?
<nosrednaekim> bluefoxx: probably libdvdcss
<jcgkffycs> life: should be under internet in kmenu
<wswindell> THIS ONE: nosrednaekim, wswindell, here is an updated sources.list (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58567/). You can choose to replace your sources.list (from within kate) or you can use Adept and Enable the proper repositories.
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: but there are two options there.....
<wswindell> ok
<nosrednaekim> the last one is probably easiest.... close kate, run adept_manager->adept->manage repositories and check all of the repositories on.
<jinzougen> I really need help with latex. Latex's dvi output files seem to be in a4 paper, which isn't what I want. dvipdf outputs letterpaper but the top and bottom margins are too small and large respectively.
<bluefoxx> nosrednaekim: i have that, i can play dvds,  but it doesnt do for kaffeine, i think i need to find a way to link /dev/cdrom into /dev/dvd, as i upgraded to a dvd burner but it still identifies as /dev/cdrom
<jinzougen> dvips outputs a perfect postscript given the dvi
<nosrednaekim> thats normal bluefoxx
<NickPresta> wswindell, it is probably best for you to enable the various sources in Adept. Open up adept manager. File > Manage Repositories > Check off what you want (probably all of them)
<bluefoxx> nosrednaekim: so is there a fix?im no longer using a plain 24x cdrom drive[nor do i plan to on this rig anymore]
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: FYI, the menu option is "adept"not file.... rather non-standard I know.
<jinzougen> ps2pdf has the same problem as dvipdf
<wswindell> they are already checked, uncheck them?
<vikku> can someone help me install build-essential iam getting following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58568/
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, ah okay. I haven't used Adept manager in a couple years :)
<nosrednaekim> bluefoxx: so mean you can't play normal dvd's?
<NickPresta> wswindell, no, they can remain checked.
<wswindell> okay, next/
<bluefoxx> nosrednaekim: i can, but i prefere to rip them and im trying to find out what the last file on a dvd iso image is that i borrowed from a friend, thus i have no access to the dvd it came from and cant check from there
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: close the dialog and click the reload button on the main screen
<bluefoxx> im using thoggen to rip from disk five of the third season of inuyasha
<nosrednaekim> bluefoxx: that, my freind,would be pirating, and we do not help with that...
<wswindell> reload in adept
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: yup.
<wswindell> where is that located
<bluefoxx> nosrednaekim: im not pirating...im only ripping the dvd to my hard disk, to watch at my leisure[rather than having to go dig up a disk from my mess of a floor]
<wswindell> sorry, teh adept manager or package installer
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: the button reload or the app itself?
<Strangelet> does anyone here know of a good KDE webcam application?
<yao_ziyuan> it seems my kubuntu is eating half of my disk (80G) now
<wswindell> any help installing wine?
<yao_ziyuan> is there any methods to clean up some temp files?
<yao_ziyuan> or cache files?
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: sure.... "sudo apt-get install wine"
<nosrednaekim> yao_ziyuan: "sudo apt-get clean"
<wswindell> i'll try that
<yao_ziyuan> nosrednaekim: i tried
<nosrednaekim> wswindell: close adept first though....
<yao_ziyuan> what about others?
<nosrednaekim> if you have it open
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, I find it hard to believe you have 40G of temp. files.
<the_darkside_986> well, no, you should probably go to Wine's website and get the Ubuntu repository. it is more updated. 9.56 just came out
<yao_ziyuan> NickPresta: i don't know why it eats up so quickly.
<wswindell> i am using gusty gibbon
<nosrednaekim> Bye guys
<bluefoxx> nosrednaekim: would it make a difference if i changed my story to i want to watch the iso of a dvd my class made and dont have access to the dvd cause its broken? cause im trying to do that too...
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, what does: `sudo du -sh /var` output?
<bluefoxx> lol
<the_darkside_986> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<nosrednaekim> bluefoxx: ^_^ ok.....so the dvd drive is not working?
<the_darkside_986> of course, each Wine release usually breaks half the programs, but the default Wine on Ubuntu disk is probably ancient by now...
<nosrednaekim> bluefoxx: sorry, I really have to go...
<NickPresta> bye nosrednaekim
<bluefoxx> >>
<bluefoxx> and yes, i should !lol | bluefoxx
<yao_ziyuan> NickPresta: 260M
<wswindell> my GDebi package installer always crashes when something starts to install
<yao_ziyuan> i also find that realplayer might be suspicious
<wswindell> any help
<onerom> we
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, first, I would figure out where the majority of your disk space is being used up before you decide it is your temp. files.
<wswindell> I have the greatest Visual Basic teacher in the world, Mr. Doug Leisher!
<NickPresta> wswindell, that's good. What do you need help with?
<yao_ziyuan> NickPresta: it's ubuntu 7.10 base system + kubuntu-desktop + ubuntu-desktop + virtualbox + a win xp virtual machine whose virtual disk is dynamic and <=8GB
<yao_ziyuan> and some big games:
<yao_ziyuan> TORCS,
<yao_ziyuan> Freedroid RPG
<yao_ziyuan> several tux racers
<wswindell> my gdebi always crashes when i start to install a .deb app
<yao_ziyuan> is there a program that can tell me the least used packages and the bloatware among them?
<NickPresta> yao_ziyuan, I would download `filelight`. It should provide you with some visual representation of where the majority of your disk space is being used.
<NickPresta> wswindell, if you have a deb file, you can try: sudo dpkg -i DEBFILE.deb
<NickPresta> wswindell, replacing DEBFILE with the name of the file, obviously
<wswindell> okay, another question, How do i use .exe files with wine?
<NickPresta> wswindell, wine EXEFILE.exe.
<life> Hmmm. Is there a way to install flash for firefox?
<wswindell> will that work with an setup file, such as "furcdownload.exe"
<Tetracomm> I upgraded to KDE 4, and it logs back out right after logging in. Could someone help me?
<mneptok> life: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> life: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<mneptok> !kde4 > Tetracomm
<Jucato> Tetracomm: um... try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 if anyone else has the problem
<NickPresta> wswindell, it depends on the application. You could try it
<Jucato> Tetracomm: when you log in to a KDE3 session, does the same thing happen?
<life> Neat, thanks!
<Jucato> !appdb | wswindell
<ubotu> wswindell: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Tetracomm> Jucato: No, KDE 3.5 works fine for me.
<wswindell> the apps home page said it would work with wine, but i am stuck
<Jucato> Tetracomm: ok then, #kubuntu-kde4 for you
<Jucato> wswindell: #winehq is the place to be for wine questions
<life> Hmm, it says 'flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.'
<wswindell> thanks
<Jucato> life: in Firefox, try typing "about:plugins" in the address bar and check whether Flash is detected
<yao_ziyuan> NickPresta: i now have run filelight
<life> jucato: It says no plugins are installed!
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> life: how did you install firefox and from where?
<life> jucator: Just installed it from adept is all.
<yao_ziyuan> NickPresta: /dev/sda1 has a total of 66.9GB and used 19,111MB
<yao_ziyuan> which sounds reasonable
<Jucato> life: weird... have you restarted Firefox after installing Flash?
<life> jucato: Well, it didn't really install. It just said that it's already the latest version. And I had firefox off when installing it.
<yao_ziyuan> i also have some other "disks" each has a size of 506 MB
<yao_ziyuan> /var/run
<yao_ziyuan> /var/lock
<yao_ziyuan> /dev/shm
<Jucato> life: Flash is probably already installed if it says that. not sure why Firefox can't detect it
<yao_ziyuan> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<Jucato> life: are you using Kubuntu Gutsy or Hardy?
<yao_ziyuan>  /var/lock
<Jucato> !flood | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<life> Jucato: Gutsy
<yao_ziyuan> ah! i know why now!
<Jucato> life: really weird....
<yao_ziyuan> because there are 15 movies...
<life> Hmmmm
<yao_ziyuan> and a hardy 5 iso
<wswindell> where should i save my windows program files at
<wswindell> in wine
<wswindell> you guys are the best
<Jucato> wswindell: hm?
<wswindell> never mind
<life> Jucato: Any ideas?
<Jucato> you can save .exe files anywhere you want. once installed, they are installed in ~/.wine
<Jucato> (or specifically ~/.wine/drive_c/)
<Jucato> life: none unfortunately
<Jucato> yay for netsplits!
<life> Hmmm. Stupid firefox...
<storbeck> Must have been lunch break time
<freeksh0w86> would anyone happen to know the syntax for adding italic style to a font property in SCiTE?
<freeksh0w86> i'm using it on Kubuntu 7.10
<freeksh0w86> it is the only decent editor that properly understands D syntax. Kwrite goofs up when it sees an escaped quote \" in a string literal
<storbeck> the_darkside_986: http://scintilla.sourceforge.net/SciTEDoc.html
<life> Sigh.
<the_darkside_986> nvm i finally figured it out but thanks. i found that doc before and it wasn't very useful
<the_darkside_986> but i wish KWrite and Kate had better syntax highlighting for D.
<storbeck> What is D?
<storbeck> A programming language?
<Unoriginal> yes
<storbeck> Hrm, I've never heard of it
<Unoriginal> now you have
<storbeck> Heh, I suppose so.
<life> How might I compile a tar.bz2 file?
<Arwen> life, a tar.bz2 is a tarball compressed with bzip2. It's just a bunch of files, so asking how to compile it is meaningless.
<life> Ooh.
<sharik> ssssssss
<the_darkside_986> @storbeck : yeah, D is an awesome programming language, a low-level systems programming language like C++ except it has awesome features of C#, Java, etc.
<storbeck> Ah, nice
<the_darkside_986> the gnu compiler for it, gdc, is in the Kubuntu repos.
<the_darkside_986> but i don't use that version.
<Erickj92> when i try to do "sudo apt-get install packagehere" i get an error. here is the error on pastebin: http://www.pastebin.ca/929942 . any ideas?
<Arwen> Erickj92, your repositories are fubar. Pastebin your sources.list (and everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d)
<storbeck> Did you try apt-get -f install ?
<Erickj92> Arwen, fubar?
<Arwen> never mind that...
<Erickj92> storbeck, yes. and it just came with more errors
<sandro__> I need help installing a wireless card driver on my friends computer, the wireless card isn't detected and lspci gave the following output for the wirelss card: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01), can anyone help?
<Erickj92> Arwen, ill have my sources.list on pastebin in a second
<life> sandro__: do you have the make/model of the card?
<sandro__> isn't that in the lspci output?
<Erickj92> Arwen:  http://www.pastebin.ca/929950
<Arwen> Erickj92, probably the maintainer of the kde4 PPA has, well, broken his packages either for the time being or permanently.
<Erickj92> what do i do?
<Erickj92> because i dont want KDE4
<Erickj92> if thats the prob
<Arwen> wait it out, remove that entry, purge KDE4, or fix it yourself I'd say
<Arwen> one of those four
<Erickj92> Arwen, do into Adept and remove that respitory i added for KDE4?
<Erickj92> go into**
<Arwen> yeah, but you might need to still remove/revert already broken packages
<Arwen> (oh, and I'd contact that PPA maintainer and see if he has suggestions_
<Erickj92> how do i tell which are broken?
<Arwen> adept should tell you, but I don't use it...
<Erickj92> ok, thanks a ton man
 * Erickj92 is a noob with kubuntu still
<_aib> I've got a serious problem. My filesystem has gone Read-only and I've got an application open with unsaved data. What can I do?
<sandro__> allright I've looked deeper
<sandro__> he has an Atheros AR5006EG
<Erickj92> _aib, you could post it privatly on the internet
<Erickj92> to save the data atleaste
<_aib> good idea
<_aib> thanks
<sandro__> and I got here http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros
<_aib> wait...i can't! the application needs to save it to a file
<_aib> man..this sucks
<Erickj92> what do you mean it needs to save it to a file?
<Erickj92> Arwen, how to i fix the broken pakages? I already removed the repitory, but am still getting the error when i do apt-get install.
<_aib> it's a 3D simulator and I made a ton of progress last night and then went to bed. in order to save that progress, I need to save the state of the simulator, which has to be written in its own format to a file
<Erickj92> i see
<Arwen> Erickj92, eh, removing kde4-core should fix it
<yao_ziyuan> what 3d effects does kubuntu offer?
<Arwen> (I'd hope)
<Erickj92> Arwen, sudo apt-get remove kde4-core?
<Arwen> yao_ziyuan, kwin compositing, software effects, and compiz
<Erickj92> yao_ziyuan, i use compiz
<yao_ziyuan> how?
<Arwen> Erickj92, probably "apt-get -f remove kde4-core" but make sure to read through it carefully
<Arwen> !composite | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<yao_ziyuan> what packages should i install?
<Arwen> kwin composite is in the window management section of the control panel
<Arwen> and so are the software effects
<wswindell> anyone know how to install limewire
<Erickj92> Arwen, still not working
<Arwen> hmm, what happen?
<Arwen> !limewire | wswindell
<ubotu> wswindell: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<wswindell> know how to install limewire from Konsole/Terminal
<Arwen> though it kind of sucks...
<Erickj92> i did the sudo apt-get -f remove kde4-core
<Erickj92> and it gave errors again
<yao_ziyuan> i can find: animate window maximizing/minimizing
<Arwen> please elaborate
<yao_ziyuan> translucency
<wswindell> what code
<Arwen> wswindell, read the link perhaps?
<_aib> is there some way i can mount a usb drive without the ability to create a folder in /mnt because my drive is Read-only?
<Erickj92> arwen, the same errors in the first pastebin
<_aib> does anyone have a creative way for me to save this file with my file system being read only?
<Arwen> hrmm
<Erickj92> Arwen:  http://www.pastebin.ca/929942
<yao_ziyuan> where do i find Control Center?
<yao_ziyuan> i only see System Settings
<wswindell> Screw Zhou Yu Of Wu
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<Erickj92> wswindell, what?
<Arwen> Erickj92, try opening adept and removing those packages that error out with "depends on blah blah blah"
<Erickj92> ok
<wswindell> oh, nothing
<Erickj92> thanks
<yao_ziyuan> i only see Window Behavior in System Settings
<yao_ziyuan> where is the Control Center?
<wswindell> just going pyscodelic
<Erickj92> Arwen, it is showing me in adept that all the KDE4 packages are broken. heh
<wswindell> again, how to install limewire from the konsole
<Erickj92> wswindell, sudo apt-get intsall limewire?
<wswindell> tried thst already
<wswindell> doesnt work
<Erickj92> then im stumped
<wswindell> thanx anyway, did it work for you
<Unoriginal> sudo apt-get install frostwire
<wswindell> do i have to add limewire to the repositories?
<Unoriginal> no
<Unoriginal> you have to
<Erickj92> Arwen, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, it worked! i love you! (in a total the-tech-that-helped-me-loving-way)
<Unoriginal> look at what I just told you
<wswindell> than what
<wswindell> can i install it through adept or synaptic
<sandro__> will anyone here help me?
<Arwen> wswindell, apt-get install sun-java6-jre && wget http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther && unzip LimeWireOther.zip
<Arwen> try READING
<Erickj92> sandro__, what do you need?
<wswindell> already tried that man, it DOES NOT WORK
<Arwen> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Erickj92> wswindell, settle down
<wswindell> limewire installation without GDEBI
<prince_jammys> there's also frostwire
<wswindell> i dont like frostiwre
<Erickj92> ...
<prince_jammys> ok
<wswindell> pllease help
 * Arwen tunes out... limewire sucks, the protocol sucks, and well, you suck for not letting us help you
<wswindell> sudo apt-get install limewire/frostwire will not work for me.
<Arwen> note that I didn't tell you to do that...
<Arwen> READ
<sandro__> ok so my friend has a wireless card that isn't being detected and isn't working, so I ran lspci and got this output for the wireless card: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01), using this information I determined it to be an atheros AR5006EG and ended up through looking for the drivers on this webpage: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros.  My question is where do I go
<sandro__> from here to get/install the driver, as I have never done any work with a driver before
<wswindell> By the way Arwen, I am only a 14 year old Visual Basic programmer that is new to Kubuntu
<Erickj92> wswindell, you are being kind of rude to everyone.
<prince_jammys> !frostwire | wswindell
<ubotu> wswindell: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Arwen> wswindell, and so you ought to be more respectful to say the least.
<Unoriginal> "visual basic programmer"
<wswindell> i just want help, sorry, but i felt like i was being called stupid or something
<Unoriginal> so many contradictions in that sentance
<sandro__> I find your petty conflicts unamusing and I've given you basically all the information anyone would need
<wswindell> please help, i am sorry if offended anybody. Please walk me through the install process
<Arwen> wswindell, ok, first you need to install Java
<wswindell> i have
<Arwen> then you need to download the package from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther
<Arwen> it will give you a ZIP
<wswindell> it is opening with ark
<wswindell> really slowly in ark
<toter> sudo apt-get install frostwire is faster
<wswindell> <Arwen> It opened in ark, completely
<wswindell> what should i do know
<wswindell> Now
<wswindell> spelling correction
<Arwen> ok, then you open a terminal, use "cd <pathname>" to change directories to your extracted Limewire, and run "./runLime.sh"
<wswindell> hold on
<wswindell> cd <home/wswindell>
<prince_jammys> cd /home/wswindell
<wswindell> thanks
<Erickj92> can anyone recomend a screen recording program?
<sandro__> ok so you guys have totally ignored me
<prince_jammys> !info recordmydesktop | Erickj92
<ubotu> erickj92: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Erickj92> sandro__, i asked you what you needed
<sandro__> And I responded
<sandro__> ok so my friend has a wireless card that isn't being detected and isn't working, so I ran lspci and got this output for the wireless card: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01), using this information I determined it to be an atheros AR5006EG and ended up through looking for the drivers on this webpage: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros.  My question is where do I go
<sandro__> from here to get/install the driver, as I have never done any work with a driver before
<Erickj92> prince_jammys, recordmydesktop doesnt apear to work. is there any others?
<wswindell> ./runLime.sh did not work
<Erickj92> sandro_, sorry, i cant help ya
<prince_jammys> Erickj92: i think so, but recordmydesktop is the only one i know.  did you search the repositories?
<Erickj92> not yet
<Arwen> wswindell, don't tell me that it didn't work. Tell me how.
<toter> recordmydesktop doesn't appear to work
<toter> ./runLime.sh did not work
<sandro__> thanks Erickj92
<toter> nothing works on linux! i'm going back to windows
<sandro__> Can anyone else help me?
<Erickj92> linux works good
<sandro__> toter that's a bit of an overstatement
<Erickj92> toter, windoes is broke, linux works like a dream
<wswindell> Linux works great
<toter> LOL! just kidding...
<sandro__> LOL
<toter> geez
<Erickj92> i would hope so
<sandro__> I knew you were trollin
<wswindell> when i extracted the Zip archive to my /home/wswindell location, and used the code i think you gave me, it did nothing
<wswindell> what the heck is this
 * toter is running hardy heron alpha 5. It DOES NOT work like a dream :/
<Erickj92> KDE4 basically broke my system today :/
<Erickj92> but 3.5 does work like a dream
<wswindell> what does irc stand for anyway
<life> internet relay chat
<prince_jammys> wswindell: what is the name of the file you downloaded ?
<wswindell> the zip file?
<prince_jammys> wswindell: whatever file it was that you downloaded
<life> Hey guys, I tried to install pidgin 2.4.0 from .debs obtained from getdeb, but the pidgin deb is listing libpango1.0-0 as an unsatisfied dependency
<life> but a quick look through adept shows that it's there
<wswindell> The link says LimeWireSoftOther
<life> Any ideas on how to get it to work?
<wswindell> can I install limewire through adept or synaptics
<prince_jammys> wswindell: what is the full name of the file as listed in your file browser?
<vinegaroon> no
<wswindell> Just says LimeWire
<prince_jammys> wswindell: that's a folder, right?
<wswindell> correct
<prince_jammys> wswindell: what is inside this folder?
<toter> life: pidgin 2.4.0 works fine on my system... I downloaded it from http://downloads.sourceforge.net/pidgin/pidgin-2.4.0.tar.bz2... and then tar zxfv <filename>, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<life> toter:
<life> toter: Oops. Ah, do I need to remove some of the old packages such as libpurple?
<wswindell> alot of .jar files, 1 runLime.sh file, and a root folder
<prince_jammys> wswindell: and what happened when you did ./runLime.sh in  a terminal?
<toter> life: i didn't remove anything...
<wswindell> it did nothing
<toter> life: what ubuntu version are you using?
<life> kubuntu gutsy
<sandro__> help
<prince_jammys> wswindell: well i have no idea. why don't you just try installing frostwire? it's really exactly the same
<prince_jammys> !frostwire | wswindell
<ubotu> wswindell: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<life> toter: Hmm, why's it giving me a v: Cannot open: No such file or directory upon tar -xfvz?
<prince_jammys> wswindell: just follow those steps
<wswindell> if it involves a .deb file, cant run through GDebi
<toter> life: try tar zxfv pidgin-2.4.0.tar.bz2
<toter> not -zxfv
<prince_jammys> wswindell: you don't have to use GDEbi
<life> toter: gzip:stdin:not in gzip format
<sandro__> ok so my friend has a wireless card that isn't being detected and isn't working, so I ran lspci and got this output for the wireless card: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01), using this information I determined it to be an atheros AR5006EG and ended up through looking for the drivers on this webpage: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros.  My question is where do I go
<sandro__> from here to get/install the driver, as I have never done any work with a driver before
<toter> ops
<toter> you're right
<wswindell> what can i use instead
<prince_jammys> wswindell: you can just do::   sudo dpkg -i  filename.deb
<toter> you have to use ark
<Hydrogen> err
<Hydrogen> no
<wswindell> thanks alot
<Hydrogen> tar xjvf pidgin-2.4.0.tar.bz2
 * Hydrogen points toter at man:/tar
<life> Ooh. Thanks, Hydrogen, that did the job
 * toter is still learning... :/
<toter> thanks for the tip hydrogen
<life> toter: so, after that, I should ./configure?
<toter> life: man... after that one... ask hydrogen :)
<vinegaroon> life: cd to the directory first
<Hydrogen> life: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=2259
<Hydrogen> might be the better solution
 * Hydrogen isn't sure how trustworthy getdeb is
<Hydrogen> google++
<Hydrogen> !getdeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hydrogen> neither do I ubotu :(
<vinegaroon> life: cd pidgin-2.4.0, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<Hydrogen> not necessary if you use the deb
<life> vinegaroon: Hmmm. I did the ./configure but it won't make
 * Hydrogen is a much bigger fan of using the package manager
<Hydrogen> when possible
<life> Hydrogen: I tried the deb but it depends on some strange piece of futuristic technology
<vinegaroon> life: you'll have to look at ./configure's output
<toter> life: compiling the source worked fine for me
<vinegaroon> you're probably missing some -dev library
<Hydrogen> you likely need to install a bunch of -dev packages as well as a toolchain
<life> That sounds frighteningly complicated
<toter> welcome to linux
<Hydrogen> it's more complicated than installing a deb
<Hydrogen> I'd try and figure out why the one I linked wouldn't install
<life> Well, I tried the deb. But it says there's a dependency (libpango1.0-0) that's missing
<Hydrogen> install that via apt
<toter> i had to install some 5 or 6 missing libraries
<Hydrogen> sudo apt-get install libpango1.0-0
<toter> Hydrogen: It's not the latest version....
<toter> Hydrogen: I mean pidgin
<sandro__> ok maybe I should dumb down my question
<life> Hydrogen: nothing happened.
<Hydrogen> that link is to 2.4.0 toter..
<Hydrogen> life: no output at all?
<life> Hydrogen: the computer's just like 'yeah, I have that, thanks anyway.'
<wswindell> ubuntu selects its chosen users...
<Hydrogen> oh
<Hydrogen> hmm
<Hydrogen> thats fun!
<life> Hydrogen: I'll take your word for it
<prince_jammys> wswindell: so, did it work?
<wswindell> i am downloading frostwire, and 20% of the way through, it said it was binary, and saving would result in a corrupt firle
<life> I think kubuntu really hates me
<toter> Hydrogen: I just install pidgin via apt-get... The version is 2.3.1...
<wswindell> now the download says stalled
<Hydrogen> toter: right
<toter> installed
<Hydrogen> toter: thats why I linked to a deb
<Hydrogen> of 2.4.0
<wswindell> no stalled
<Hydrogen> personally I use kopete and alls good, so I don't know for certain
<life> hmm
<life> Hydrogen: any ideas on how to fix this pangomabober?
<Hydrogen> life: not right now :/
<Hydrogen> not thinking that straight currently though
<prince_jammys> wswindell: the file should be a .deb
<Hydrogen> so
<wswindell> thats what the download manager said it was, but an error sayin it was binary popped up
<wswindell> i have a limewire file on my desktop, could that work somehow
<prince_jammys> wswindell: hold on
<wswindell> ok
<life> why use limewire anyway :/
<prince_jammys> wswindell: right click on the ubuntu link at the frostwire site, and do "save as" and save it
<life> and Hydrogen: is there some way to download a more recent version of libpango?
<prince_jammys> wswindell: you should be able to download that deb file
<toter> life: i just installed 2.3.1 and it works fine... anything special on the 2.4.0 version?
<life> toter: not really, I think it just looks a bit better
<abortd> anyone know why gparted wont let me format to ntfs?
<life> toter: how'd you get 2.3.1? the only version I could get outta adept was 2.2.1
<wswindell> prince_jammys: it is downloading
<prince_jammys> wswindell: ok
<toter> life: sudo apt-get update
<prince_jammys> wswindell: tell me when it's done
<life> toter: nothing really happens for me :/
<toter> life: then remove the 2.2.1 version...
<toter> and then sudo apt-get install pidgin
<wswindell> its finished and placed on my desktop
<prince_jammys> wswindell: what's it called
<wswindell> frostwire-4.13.5.i586.deb
<prince_jammys> wswindell: go to a terminal and do ::  sudo dpkg -i frostwireblahblah     (the name of the file)
<toter> life: but compiling the 2.4.0 version is much more fun
<life> toter: hmm, only installs the 2.21 for me
<prince_jammys> wswindell: sorry, sudo dpkg -i Desktop/frostwireblah
<life> toter: strange
<sandro__> ok guys I need to install a driver for an atheros AR5006EG
<sandro__> Where can I find it
<sandro__> I found a ubuntu help forum post about it but the fix they posted didn't help
<sandro__> apparently atheros cards worked in the past with kubuntu but have since stopped
<prince_jammys> sandro__: this ? http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/01/09/atheros-ar5006eg-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<toter> life: i'm using hardy heron alpha 5... I don't know... maybe 2.2.1 is the latest version for gutsy... my apt-get shows 2.3.1 as the latest
<life> ahh
<sandro__> thanks prince_jammys I'm opening now
<life> toter: that might be why
<life> sandro__: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper too
<prince_jammys> wswindell: so, do we have success?
<wswindell> prince_jammys: it gives me a list of options to use with dpkg
<wswindell> hold on a sec
<prince_jammys> wswindell: what is the command you typed (paste it here)
<wswindell> i did it wrong
<sandro__> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<prince_jammys> maybe you forgot the -i
<prince_jammys> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<prince_jammys> heh
<life> ...
<prince_jammys> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<life> how
<life> hmm
<life> that's
<prince_jammys> argh
<life> REALLY wierd
<life> oh well
<life> just download it I guess from sourceforge
<wswindell> Desktop/frostwire-4.13.5.i586.deb
<life> sandro__:http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482
<prince_jammys> wswindell::do this::::     sudo dpkg -i  Desktop/frostwire-4.13.5.i586.deb
<life> hm
<wswindell> its working
<life> torrents > limewire :/
<prince_jammys> wswindell: congratulations.  as you will see, it looks like limewire, acts like limewire and basically IS limewire
<wswindell> its says setting up frostwire (4.13.5)
<wswindell> then back to the basic command line beginning'
<prince_jammys> wswindell: ok now look in your menus
<life> aww, sandro left :/
<wswindell> tahnks man your the only one who describe it to me without being rude or nasty. You're the best!
<wswindell> THANKS! prince_jammys is the best!
<wswindell> see ya
<prince_jammys> wswindell: you're welcome. now don't get busted
<life> hmm. prince you know of any apps worth getting?
<prince_jammys> what kind?
<prince_jammys> yakuake
<prince_jammys> you have yakuake?
<life> yakuake?
<life> what is it?
<prince_jammys> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<prince_jammys> life: get it!
<prince_jammys> and then press f12
<prince_jammys> you'll see
<life> o_O
<life> Interesting
<prince_jammys> life: do you do stuff on a terminal ever?
<life> to install stuff
<life> and stuff I guess
<prince_jammys> if you do, you will LOVE yakuake
<life> Hehehe
<prince_jammys> yeah even if you use it just to install stuff
<prince_jammys> clear
<prince_jammys> wrong window
<life> bah, adept is slowww
<prince_jammys> yeah adept is super slow
<life> is there any way to manually update to hardy without reinstall?
<prince_jammys> i'm not sure, since hardy is still alpha
<prince_jammys> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<life> hmm
<life> guess it's not too safe
<life> yet
<prince_jammys> yeah, i wouldn't recommend it unless you're the type
<life> that likes to fix a LOT of stuff?
<prince_jammys> aha
<life> I'll pass. can't wait for the next version of kde though
<vinegaroon> life: hardy isn't to bad, you can upgrade to it quite easily.
<life> vinegaroon: is it bug-infested?
<prince_jammys> life: you'll be the one finding out :)
<toter> life: if you can't wait for the next version of kde... install hardy! :)
<vinegaroon> life: I've noticed some but none that have stopped me doing what I want
<life> Hehehe
<life> What version of KDE does Hardy accompany?
<vinegaroon> 3.5.9 and 4.0.2
<life> Ooooh, 4.0.2
<vinegaroon> mm
<life> That alone might be worth an upgrade
<vinegaroon> it is possible to get it in gutsy
<life> How might one of these "upgrades" be done?
<vinegaroon> I'm not sure about kubuntu's graphical methods since I don't use adept or anything, but I just replace gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list with hardy
<vinegaroon> and then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<life> Hmmm.
<vinegaroon> just go kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<life> Sounds pretty easy, I guess
<vinegaroon> and it has a find/replace thing
<life> Should I do it now, do you think?
<sandro__> hey what did you guys just have me install?
<sandro__> because it messed up xserver
<sandro__> I need to uninstall everything related to it
<vinegaroon> if all you want is the kde 4 it should be easy to get in gutsy
<life> Ooh. Yes, yes, that's about all I want.
<life> How might I get my hands on this KDE 4 of yours?
<vinegaroon> k just follow this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php
<sandro__> ok so guys
<sandro__> what's the name of the package that you had me install
<vinegaroon> pretty easy
<sandro__> I can't check the log
<sandro__> as xserver won't start
<prince_jammys> ndiswrapper?
<sandro__> thanks
<sandro__> can you look up what packages are related to it in aptitude's package manager/
<prince_jammys> ndiswrapper is not in apt -- i don't know where you got it from
<life> Neat, thanks vine
<vinegaroon> np
<hydrogen> uhh, wut prince_jammys?
<hydrogen> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 - Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper linux kernelmodule
<hydrogen> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in gutsy
<sandro__> I looked for that thanks hydrogen
<vinegaroon> ndiswrapper is..
<hydrogen> why do I have it..
<hydrogen> !info ndiswrapper-utils universe
<sandro__> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (source: ndiswrapper): Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.43-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 128 kB
<hydrogen> ah..
<life> its mainly used for wireless drivers
<sandro__> yes
<hydrogen> thats a really odd versioning scheme
<life> it's fun
<sandro__> but it messed up my nvidia drivers
<hydrogen> ndiswrapper-utils-1,9.1.43-1ubuntu2?
<sandro__> which I'm not happy about
<life> o_O
<life> not sure if that's possible
<sandro__> yes
<sandro__> but prior to installing that package
<sandro__> I had a working xserver
<sandro__> on my friends computer here
<sandro__> and now after installing it
<crackhead_25> what's the command to query local ip?
<sandro__> the xserver does not work
<vinegaroon> crackhead_25: ifconfig
<vinegaroon> probably sudo ifconfig
<sandro__> I hit help on aptitude and it froze
<sandro__> this is fucking stressful
<sandro__> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sandro__> sorry
<toter> welcome to linux
<prince_jammys> sandro__: do you get an error from x?
<sandro___> this isn't helping
<vinegaroon> sandro__: what does it say when you try and start x?
<sladigar> how do i change the permissions of an hd and/or the file inside?
<sladigar> file(s)
<sandro___> monitor not found
<sandro___> something like that
<sandro___> I'm in the middle of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vinegaroon> sladigar: the command is chmod
<sladigar> in terminal?
<vinegaroon> yes
<life> vinegaroon: after I add that line to sources.list, what should I do to install it?
<sandro___> EE: screen(S) found but none have a usable configuration
<vinegaroon> life: sudo apt-get update
<life> and it should work?
<vinegaroon> life: then sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<vinegaroon> sandro__: is that the only error?
<sandro___> Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<sladigar> so chmod /media/hdb1
<sladigar> ?
<life> ooh. And also, where's my login manager o_O
<sandro___> I seriously need help
<sandro___> like phisical harm will befall me if I don't fix this
<vinegaroon> sladigar: what permissions do you want to change?
<vinegaroon> life: do you mean the kde4 kdm?
<sladigar> the permissions on my harddrives and files, as far as read/write, are all root
<life> well, how do I change from kde3 -> 4?
<vinegaroon> sandro__: do you have your Nvidia driver installed?
<sandro___> yes
<sandro___> it was JUST working BEFORE you told me to install the stuff you did
<sandro___> I'd love to go back to taht
<vinegaroon> life: in kdm, go select session and select KDE 4
<sladigar> i would like to be able to rename my HD, and if not that, at least be able to add files to my HD
<vinegaroon> sandro__: I didn't tell you to install anything..
<life> Ah, like, start a new session?
<toter> sandro___: now nobody will help just to see you seriously hurt
<sandro___> you didn't
<sandro___> TOTER THAT SERIOUSLY ISN'T FUNNY
<vinegaroon> life: no logout and there is a menu you can get to in kdm
<sandro___> like it's late
<sandro___> the guy want's to go to sleep
<sandro___> and I'm out of here on friday
<sandro___> so let's please get this done
<sandro___> what was the name of that package again?
<sandro___> I'll uninstall it and restart the system
<sandro___> in the hopes that it fixes what's happened
<sladigar> sudo apt-get remove (whatever files you installed)
<vinegaroon> sladigar: you can't just plug in the drive?
<sladigar> it's plugged in, and i can access it, but i wanna add/delete things, and it says i need root to do that
<sandro___> the thing I installed is listed earlyer in the chat
<sandro___> I can't see it as I'm in irssi and a console
<prince_jammys> ndiswrapper
<sladigar> then scroll up and find it
<sandro___> I can't scroll up I'm in a console
<sladigar> dude, page up button scrolls up
<vinegaroon> sladigar: so it popped up in /media automatically?
<sandro___> I've since logged out and in since you guys listed it last
<sladigar> no, i had to do....something, a while ago
<sandro___> now would someone please tell me what shows up in adept manager
<sandro___> when you search for ndiswrapper
<sladigar> i just can't remember (like a month ago)
<prince_jammys> sandro__  press tab to autocomplete
<prince_jammys> !find ndiswrapper
<vinegaroon> what filesystem does the drive use?
<life> ndiswrapper's not in apt
<sandro___> tab DOES NOTHING
<sladigar> sandro___: you seem to be demanding from a group who is only here to help a community, you need to chill, whatever your problem is
<sandro___> dude
<sandro___> I'm going to have my ass handed to me
<sandro___> by some dude who wanted me to get his wireless working
<vinegaroon> sandro__: try sudo modprobe nvidia
<sandro___> ndiswrapper-1. something please
<vinegaroon> and then startx again
<sladigar> i don't remember
<sladigar> umm
<sandro___> error while running install command for nvidia
<hydrogen> sandro__: pastebin the results of dmesg | tail
<hydrogen> err
<sladigar> they were win partition
<hydrogen> dmesg | tail -n30
<vinegaroon> sladigar: the drive should just pop up, you're running kubuntu with kde running right?
<sladigar> yeah
<sladigar> like i said, the drive is there, i just can't alter it
<sladigar> because of the permissions
<vinegaroon> is it a partition on your hard drive or a usb drive or what?
<prince_jammys> sandro: ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<prince_jammys> sandro__ did you try booting with a different kernel first?
<sladigar> on a secondary harddrive, internal
<vinegaroon> ah k
<vinegaroon> well try remounting it
<sladigar> ...
<sladigar> ok
<sladigar> is there a guide somewhere on how to do this?
<vinegaroon> sladigar: kk.. what is the partition name? Like /dev/sdb1 type of thing?
<life> vinegaroon: hmm, kde4 didn't take that long to install.
<sladigar> all of them are in media
<prince_jammys> sandro__  first i would try booting from a different kernel from grub
<vinegaroon> life: .. yeah?
<life> vinegaroon: dunno. just kinda surprised.
<life> vinegaroon: dunno. expected it to take maybe a few hours
<prince_jammys> sandro: the packages named "ndiswrapper" are ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<vinegaroon> sladigar: if you can't use it you might not have mounted it right
<sladigar> ok
<vinegaroon> life: ah.. well test it and see
<sladigar> wait
<sladigar> no
<sladigar> i can use it
<sladigar> i can access it
<sladigar> all of the partitions
<dalton2345> hello...I'm ready to install kubuntu, I downloaded the image...I'm wondering should I connect the pc to internet while I download it?
<sladigar> i and use the info on them
<dalton2345> while I install it sorry
<sladigar> but i can't add or delete files
<prince_jammys> dalton2345: sure
<dalton2345> install in text mode?
<vinegaroon> sladigar: do you know if it's a fat32 or ntfs partition?
<sladigar> ntfs
<vinegaroon> sladigar: ah
<sladigar> my usb is fat32
<life> vinegaroon: to test it I log off?
<sladigar> and i can access that, with full perm
<prince_jammys> sladigar: so you need read/write on the ntfs partition, right?
<sladigar> yeah
<dalton2345> I have options for install in text mode or OEM install
<prince_jammys> sladigar: is it currently mounted?
<sladigar> it is
<vinegaroon> sladigar: install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<prince_jammys> sladigar: what's the device name and/or mount point/
<vinegaroon> life: you could, or you could start a new session
<prince_jammys> the directory where it's mounted
<sladigar> vinegaroon: sudo apt-get? prince_jammys: they are mounted in /media/hdb(1,5,6&7)
<sladigar> 4 total
<vinegaroon> sladigar: yes
<prince_jammys> sladigar: which one is the ntfs one?
<sladigar> all 4
<sladigar> they are all one partitioned 250gb hd
<prince_jammys> sladigar: you need to change all 4, correct?
<vinegaroon> sladigar: I believe ntfs-config lets you enable read/write on ntfs partitions
<sladigar> i would like to access with read/write on all 4, yes
<prince_jammys> sladigar: paste the output of only two lines from this::   grep /media/hdb /etc/fstab
<prince_jammys> just to see what's going on
<prince_jammys> i assume four lines will show up, if they are automounted
<sladigar> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<sladigar> /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<sladigar> /dev/hdb6 /media/hdb6 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<sladigar> /dev/hdb7 /media/hdb7 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<prince_jammys> sladigar: ok you need to install ntfs-3g, if you haven't already
<prince_jammys> !info ntfs-3g
<prince_jammys> sladigar: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<vinegaroon> sladigar: change ro to rw in all those lines
<sladigar> ...
<sladigar> how do i do that
<prince_jammys> install ntfs-3g first
<sladigar> did the install on 3g
<sladigar> working on config
<sladigar> k, got em both
<vinegaroon> sladigar: run ntfs-config
<life> Wow, kde4 is beautiful
<ubotu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<sladigar> programme needs to be run as root
<vinegaroon> sladigar: sudo ntfs-config
<life> it's all black and shiiiny
<vinegaroon> yep :D
<sladigar> holy sweet!
<life> is it safe for everyday use?
<prince_jammys> sladigar: done?
<sladigar> i do believe so!
<sladigar> lemme check
<prince_jammys> if you now do the same grep command you will see the fstab lines are different
<prince_jammys> grep /media/hdb /etc/fstab
<vinegaroon> life: I guess that depends what you call safe... it's probably fine but I'm still using 3.5.9 cos 4.0.2 still seems a bit buggy
<life> nod nod
<sladigar> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<sladigar> /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb5 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<sladigar> /dev/hdb6 /media/hdb6 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<sladigar> /dev/hdb7 /media/hdb7 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<vinegaroon> sladigar: that looks better :)
<prince_jammys> see?
<sladigar> indeed
<sladigar> you guys are the best
<prince_jammys> so you're set
<sladigar> for the most part, yup!
<sladigar> just don't know how to rename HDs
<prince_jammys> you mean the volume label?
<sladigar> yeah
<prince_jammys> or the mount point?
<sladigar> ...
<prince_jammys> the /media/hdb1?
<sladigar> yes, the hdb1 part
<prince_jammys> i can show you that
<sladigar> would you?
<prince_jammys> yes
<sladigar> thank you
<prince_jammys> ok, there may be a GUI way but i only know the other way
<prince_jammys> ready?
<sladigar> tha'ts ok
<prince_jammys> open a terminal and we're going to unmount all of them first
<sladigar> ok
<prince_jammys> umount /media/hdb1
<prince_jammys> sudo
<prince_jammys> sudo umount /media/hdb1
<prince_jammys> and do that for all four
<sladigar> kk
<sladigar> donme
<sladigar> done
<prince_jammys> make sure you close any filebrowsers or terminals that are browsing the ntfs partitions, or it will tell you they're busy
<prince_jammys> ok
<prince_jammys> ok now :: sudo mkdir /media/blahblah /media/blahblah2 /media/blahblahetc
<life> Only thing I don't like about KDE is the huge taskbar :/
<prince_jammys> sladigar: that will create four new directories under /media with your choice of name
<prince_jammys> sladigar: clear?
<prince_jammys> sladigar: avoid spaces in the dir names
<prince_jammys> better yet, do NOT use spaces :)
<sladigar> lol, didn't use spaces, but got an error
<prince_jammys> what error?
<sladigar> sladigar@omni:~$ sudo mkdir /media/files /media/music /media/movies /media stuff
<sladigar> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media': File exists
<sladigar> sladigar@omni:~$ sudo mkdir /media/files
<sladigar> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/files': File exists
<sladigar> sladigar@omni:~$ sudo mkdir /media/music
<sladigar> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/music': File exists
<prince_jammys> sladigar:  stop for a sec
<sladigar> kk
<prince_jammys> it's the space after /media stuff
<sladigar> OH!
<sladigar> lol
<prince_jammys> its /media/stuff   (the other's were successfully made)
<abortd> if i have windows as my first partition before my swap and my my ext 3 partition will it affect anything?
<prince_jammys> and btw, you made a folder "stuff" in your current directory
<sladigar> hahaha, i'm a newvb
<prince_jammys> :)
<sladigar> did i?
<prince_jammys> do::  ls
<sladigar> yup, i did
<sladigar> lol
<prince_jammys> see, you tried to make /media, which exists and then made "stuff"
<sladigar> i went too fast, missed the slash
<prince_jammys> sladigar: ok first: rmdir stuff
<prince_jammys> now stuff is gone
<sladigar> yup
<life> night guys, talk to you all tomorrow!
<prince_jammys> bye
<sladigar> later life
<prince_jammys> sladigar: ok now do:: ls /media and check whether the folders are what you wanted
<prince_jammys> they should be listed
<sladigar> still have all the hdb's and an sda
<sladigar> i think the sda is my usb drive
<prince_jammys> but you have the new ones?
<sladigar> yup
<sladigar> they are there
<prince_jammys> ok that's fine
<prince_jammys> after we're done, we delete the old ones
<sladigar> kk
<sladigar> (rmdir?)
<prince_jammys> now all we have to do is edit fstab, which is the file we were looking at earlier
<sladigar> the grep thing?
<prince_jammys> sladigar: you use kde, right?
<prince_jammys> yes, the grep thing
<sladigar> yeah
<sladigar> i should use kedit?
<sladigar> orno
<sladigar> or no
<prince_jammys> sladigar: ok::  do   kdesude kate /etc/fstab
<prince_jammys> kdesudo
<prince_jammys> kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<prince_jammys> it should open the file
<sladigar> bash: kdesude: command not found
<prince_jammys> typo, kdesudo
<sladigar> installing as we....wait
<sladigar> lol
<prince_jammys> oh, you didn't have kdesudo?
<sladigar> nupe
<prince_jammys> what kubuntu are you on? gutsy?
<klobster> kdesu works also
<sladigar> this pc is all screwed up, i installed ubuntu, then kde
<prince_jammys> ah
<sladigar> kk, kate is open now
<prince_jammys> sladigar: once you have the fstab file open, you can replace /media/hda whatever with your new mount points
<prince_jammys> in the four lines
<prince_jammys> or hdb, whatever it was
<prince_jammys> the ntfs-3g lines
<sladigar> ok, did that
<sladigar> now mount?
<prince_jammys> ok save the file and close kate
<sladigar> kk
<prince_jammys> now::  sudo mount /media/stuff && sudo mount /media/files && sudo mount ....
<prince_jammys> for all four
<sladigar> can i sudo mount /media/stuff /media/files /med.....
<prince_jammys> maybe
<prince_jammys> i would do them separately
<prince_jammys> it almost definitely will get misinterpreted if you list them all like that
<sladigar> kk
<sladigar> gimme a min
<prince_jammys> done?
<prince_jammys> once, done, browse to the new dirs and you should see the contents like before
<sladigar> not yet
<sladigar> ok, all good
<prince_jammys> sladigar: ok now you can delete the old mount points
<sladigar> so now sudo rmdir /media/hda1
<prince_jammys> yes, rmdir deletes a directory only if it's empty, which is what we want
<sladigar> kk
<sladigar> lemme try it out
<prince_jammys> that way nothing gets deleted by accident
<sladigar> sladigar@omni:~$ ls /media
<sladigar> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  files  floppy  floppy0  movies  music  MyBook  stuff
<prince_jammys> looks good
<sladigar> much better
<prince_jammys> you're set
<sladigar> so it would be the same steps to rename the cdrom drives?
<sladigar> this is just curiosity
<prince_jammys> i'm not sure
<prince_jammys> probably
<sladigar> kk
<prince_jammys> i wouldn't mess with that, because that only gets mounted when you insert a cd
<sladigar> i didn't know, because whenever you put a disk in, it renames the drive, as long as the disk has a title
<sladigar> yeah
<sladigar> what you said
<sladigar> lol
<prince_jammys> but that's how it works. fstab shows the mount points for different devices
<sladigar> that is so cool
<sladigar> it's longer winded than DOS was
<prince_jammys> :)
<sladigar> but same princepals
<sladigar> awesome
<prince_jammys> well, you did have four
<prince_jammys> :)
<sladigar> that i did
<sladigar> lol
<prince_jammys> the thing about unix/linux is that you can open and read the config files (like fstab)
<prince_jammys> they are text files
<sladigar> yeah, i have edited xorg.conf more times than i can count
<prince_jammys> heh, then you know
<sladigar> still can't get my mouse figured out
<sladigar> yeah
<prince_jammys> special kind of mouse?
<sladigar> i have a 7 button fellowes, it loads as 9 buttons, kde and gnome only recognize 5
<prince_jammys> sladigar: google is good for that
<sladigar> i have tried xmodmap
<sladigar> oh, trust me, google is sick of me by now
<sladigar> lol
<prince_jammys> sladigar: did you try google:::    ubuntu gutsy mouse_model xorg.conf
<sladigar> i have done similar things
<sladigar> i have tried looking all the way to debian
<sladigar> fellowes told me to go back to win
<sladigar> i had to laugh
<prince_jammys> hah
<prince_jammys> why did they say that/
<prince_jammys> ?
<Kavi> Hello?
<sladigar> they don't support non-ms programmes
<prince_jammys> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<prince_jammys> well, if you haven't tried it, try specifically including "xorg.conf" in your search
<sladigar> kk
<prince_jammys> that's how i always assemble mine :)
<sladigar> does it matter tha i am useing kde on this pc?
<Kavi> Hey guys, I'm trying to install NetworkManager but I keep getting a error: C compiler cannot create executables.  Does anyone know why this is?  I can't seem to get it any other way because without networkmanager i don't have an internet connection.
<prince_jammys> not really, not for Xorg stuff
<sladigar> kk
<prince_jammys> sladigar: so "ubuntu" is a better bet than "kubuntu" in google
<vinegaroon> Kavi: what are you doing that makes the error?
<Kavi> I am using ./configure from the extracted networkmanager folder.
<storbeck> Kavi, do you have build-essentials?
<Kavi> I'm not sure what that is?
<Kavi> I don't think so.
<vinegaroon> Kavi: networkmanager should be there by default... are you sure you don't have it?
<storbeck> Kavi: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jucato> Kubuntu uses knetworkmanager (KDE GUI for networkmanager) by default
<storbeck> It should be on the Kubuntu CD
<vinegaroon> knetworkmanager is just a kde front end
<Kavi> I wanted to reinstall it so I could return my settings back to factory but after restarting I realized that without an internet connection I could not install it again.
<sladigar> prince_jammys: nada
<prince_jammys> sladigar: what's the mouse make/model?
<vinegaroon> Kavi: so did you uninstall it?
<Kavi> I had to put the .tar.gz files on a usb stick to transfer the package over to the system.
<Kavi> Ya I uninstalled it, then restarted.
<sladigar> fellowes 5 button optical mouse 98911
<storbeck> Kavi: Did you install the build-essental?
<Kavi> after restarting I got stuck. so I found NetworkManager-0.6.5.tar.gz and used a usb move it over.
<vinegaroon> Kavi: do you have the kubuntu disk you used to install?
<Kavi> I can't install build-essental without an internet connection.
<vinegaroon> Kavi: because you can just get the network manager packages from that
<Kavi> Yes I have the live CD.
<vinegaroon> ok
<storbeck> Kavi: It's on the CD
<vinegaroon> Kavi: put the disk in
<Kavi> Okay its in.
<vinegaroon> Kavi: and then sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<prince_jammys> sladigar: tried this?: http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/gutsy/#enable-5button-mouse
<sladigar> not yet
<prince_jammys> sladigar: looks promising
<Kavi> I get a "The following packages have unmet dependencies:"
<sladigar> nope, my side buttons map as 8 and 9
<vinegaroon> Kavi: what's the output when you run grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list   ?
<RiccoHun> hi all
<vinegaroon> hey
<prince_jammys> sladigar: i don't know what that means, but did you try doing what it says in the link but replacing your numbers?   (don't forget to backup xorg.conf if you do)
<Kavi> vinegaroon: Nothing happens...
<vinegaroon> Kavi: ok, run sudo apt-cdrom add
<vinegaroon> Kavi: with the disk in the drive
<sladigar> yup
<vinegaroon> Kavi: and then run sudo apt-get update
<sladigar> all the numbers corospond with a mouse button
<sladigar> usually, the left button is 1
<sladigar> the middle and right are 2 and 3
<sladigar> the scroll up and down are 4 and 5
<sladigar> and the side are USUALLY 6 and 7, but mine are 8 and 9
<prince_jammys> ah
<sladigar> and gnome really doesn't like 8 and 9
<Kavi> I get a ton of failed to fetch (address)
<storbeck> I think I'm going to give SuSe a try.
<vinegaroon> Kavi: that's ok
<Kavi> When I ran sudo apt-cdrom add I got a ton of E: could not open file ..... and Unable to determine the file size .....
<Kavi> okay...
<vinegaroon> Kavi: hmm
<vinegaroon> Kavi: does the cd get detected when you put it in?
<Kavi> Yes.
<Kavi> It shows on the desktop.
<vinegaroon> Kavi: try sudo apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom add
<Kavi> Is there a way to connect to the internet without using NetworkManger? and then using Adept to install it?
<Jucato> if you have wired/ethernet, it could be possible
<Jucato> how are you connecting to the internet now? and from where?
<vinegaroon> Kavi: yeah
<Kavi> after running apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom add It does the same thing.  A please insert a Disk into the drive and press enter, So I press enter and it does a alot of could not open file stuff
<Kavi> I'm wired to my router
<vinegaroon> Kavi: ok then try sudo dhclient eth0
<Jucato> :)
<Kavi> I get a Network is down
<vinegaroon> Kavi: sudo ifconfig
<vinegaroon> and check that you're using the right device
<Kavi> I get a command not found.
<Jucato> ifconfig?
<vinegaroon> sudo ifconfig?
<Kavi> yup
<Jucato> that's not good...
<vinegaroon> try sudo /sbin/ifconfig
<vinegaroon> maybe you're PATH is screwed up
<vinegaroon> your*
<Kavi> I get another command not found.
<vinegaroon> uh
<Jucato> hm.. I fear the worst...
<vinegaroon> try ls /sbin
<Kavi> okay
<Kavi> I get a bunch of green items...
<Jucato> can you find ifconfig there?
<Kavi> some red and blue.
<vinegaroon> try ls /sbin |grep ifconfig
<Kavi> no ifconfig there.
<vinegaroon> hmm
<Kavi> closest is a iwconfig
<vinegaroon> try whereis ifconfig
<Kavi> ls /sbin |grep ifconfig did nothing....
<vinegaroon> did you try whereis ifconfig ?
<Kavi> whereis ifconfig states: "ifconfig:"
<vinegaroon> um
<vinegaroon> ok
<Kavi> then back to kavi@kavi-kubuntu:~$
<vinegaroon> that's very strange
<Jucato> what does iwconfig say btw?
<Kavi> The forum I got the info to uninstall network manager in the first place is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-441480.html I followed the last post made by jimbob
<vinegaroon> is this a recent install?
<Kavi> sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager net-tools
<Kavi> Then re-boot your system and re-install them again. Hopefully everything will have to be set up again for your networks.
<Kavi> sudo apt-get install network-manager net-tools
<vinegaroon> oh
<vinegaroon> I'm assuming ifconfig is in net-tools then..
<Jucato> bad advice for just resetting network settings
<vinegaroon> very
<Kavi> Ya a pretty recent install...
<Neo5967> hi
<vinegaroon> you should be able to reinstall network manager and net-tools from your kubuntu disk
<Kavi> how to I check what iwconfig says Jucato?
<prince_jammys> just type iwconfig
<Jucato> Kavi: type: iwconfig
<Jucato> although I doubt iwconfig can help if net-tools was removed...
<Kavi> lo no wireless extensions.
<Kavi> eth0 no wireless extensions.
<prince_jammys> so you can't install anything through apt?
<Kavi> nope...
<prince_jammys> check what vinegaroon is saying about installing from disk
<vinegaroon> Kavi: open adept
<Kavi> Ya he described how to do that but it did not work...
<vinegaroon> and go Adept > Mangage Repositories
<Kavi> when I try installing using apt get I get unmet dependencies and when I try to install those dependencies that it lists it just gives me more unmet
<Jucato> I'm not sure if he can install packages from the Live CD...
<vinegaroon> I'm sure he can
<vinegaroon> you can add the cdrom to your sources through adept manager
<Jucato> if and only if the live cd has the .deb files for them
<prince_jammys> it should
<vinegaroon> we'll see :)
<Kavi> on what tab to I do that?
<vinegaroon> Third-Party software
<Jucato> the alternate install cd 100% has that. but not sure about the live cd
<prince_jammys> since he needs those packages to use apt
<vinegaroon> do you see a source that has cdrom in it?
<Kavi> on the Third-Party Software tabe I see an add CD-ROM....
<Jucato> prince_jammys: the Live CD has them pre-installed mostly.
<vinegaroon> try that
<storbeck> The LiveCD definately had the network manager...
<storbeck> Hence the 'live' part
<Jucato> storbeck: yes. but I'm talking about installable packages. not programs themselves
<Kavi> I got a CD Error scanning the CD window.
<Jucato> jucato@Suzaku:/media/cdrom0$ find . -name "*.deb" | grep net
<vinegaroon> ok you may have to manually add it
<Jucato> no net-tools on the gutsy live cd
<Kavi> okay how do I manually add it?
<storbeck> Jucato: Why don't you just copy the .deb to your USB drive and copy it over.
<storbeck> Kavi***
<Jucato> that's what I was going to say
<Jucato> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net-tools download the net-tools .deb from here
<Jucato> (again, the .deb package for net-tools is *not* on the live cd)
<Kavi> where do I get the .deb files all I could find was NetworkManager-0.6.5.tar.gz and bz2
 * Jucato points up ^^^
<Kavi> okay give me a minute to transfer that from my laptop via usb stick then.
<Jucato> for now all you need to have installed is net-tools, and dhcp3-client
<Jucato> also download dhcp3-client and dhcp3-common: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/dhcp3-client and http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/dhcp3-common
<Jucato> (you can download them by clicking on the i386 link at the bottom)
<Kavi> Cool thanks :D
<Kavi> okay I have moved the 3 files over to my desktop
<Kavi> What order should I open them?
<vinegaroon> Kavi: sudo dpkg -i path_to_file
<Jucato> or click on them :)
<Jucato> it should launch the installer in Gutsy (GDebi)
<vinegaroon> yeah.. why not :D
<vinegaroon> I've just never used that..
<Jucato> I rarely use it. it's quite new to Kubuntu but Ubuntu had it for quite some time
<Kavi> I get a Broken dependencies window.
<Jucato> it's advantage over dpkg -i is that it automatically detects and installs missing dependencies (if they're available)
<Jucato> Kavi: what does it say?
<Kavi> It says: Your system has broken dependencies. This application can not continue until this is fixed. To fix it run 'sudo synaptic' or 'sudo apt-get install -f' in the terminal window.
<Jucato> hm.. right... better stick to dpkg -i now :(
<Jucato> vinegaroon: you can take it from here :)
<vinegaroon> k
<vinegaroon> Kavi: any errors if you use sudo dpkg -i path_to_file ?
 * Jucato hates it when GUI's give error messages but don't really give enough detail to figure out why
<vinegaroon> lol
<Jucato> It's like getting punched in the face and being told "I punched you in the face"
<Jucato> :/
<SSJ_GZ> lol
<Piddy>  In my downloaded Windows XP Pro SP2 Image.rar there are 3 images. image.ccd  image.img and image.sub. What shall I do?
<Kavi> Okay I'll try to tell you what it said.
<Kavi> Selection previously deselected package net-tools. (Reading database ...
<Kavi> Unpacking net-tools ......
<Kavi> Setting up net-tools .....
<Kavi> thats basically it.
<vinegaroon> that's good
<Jucato> that's good
<vinegaroon> now try sudo ifconfig
<Jucato> hey! stop reading my mind!!!
<vinegaroon> lol
<Jucato> first and final warning >:)
<vinegaroon> aww..
<Jucato> hehe j/k :P
<vinegaroon> :)
<Piddy> Anyone know what to do?
<vinegaroon> Piddy: what are you trying to do?
<Kavi> okay I get a eth0
<vinegaroon> ah
<vinegaroon> ok
<Kavi> and a bunch of info...
<vinegaroon> now try sudo dhclient eth0
<Jucato> I think he hasn't installed dhcp3-client and dhcp3-common yet
<Piddy> vinegaroon: Trying to install Windows. I want both OSes.
<Piddy> Kubuntu and Wxp
<Jucato> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<vinegaroon> yeah but did he might not have uninstalled dhcp3-client
<Jucato> oh right
<Jucato> the command not found was for ifconfig :)
<vinegaroon> yeah
<Kavi> no... I have not installed those two yet... but it says: there is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 6016 killed old client process, removed PID file ...... blah.... more info.....
<vinegaroon> what's the more info?
<Jucato> !pastebin | Kavi
<ubotu> Kavi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vinegaroon> ah
<vinegaroon> yeah
<Kavi> alright... well You will have to give me a minute to type it all out.  As I'm on my laptop I can't copy and paste at the moment.
<Jucato> oh right.. um.. hm..
<vinegaroon> ok
<Jucato> Kavi: can you "ping www.google.com"?
<Jucato> (if it works, press Ctrl+C to stop it)
<Kavi> yes I can! :)
<vinegaroon> :)
<Jucato> yay it works :)
<Jucato> sudo apt-get to your heart's content (I think)
<vinegaroon> now you should be able to get network manager back
<bubba> hello
<Kavi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58579/
<vinegaroon> Kavi: yeah that's fine.. but you already know that
<Kavi> Oh thank you sooo!!!! much guys!
<Jucato> Kavi: right. it's working
<bubba> i´ve just installed kubuntu :)
<Jucato> !hi | bubba
<ubotu> bubba: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bubba> ty i like it so far
<bubba> i wonder how i install flash
<vinegaroon> bubba: good work :)
<Jucato> bubba: in the K Menu, go to Add/Remove Programs
<Kavi> Yup. sudo apt-get install network-manager is the only thing left then? or do I have other packages missing because of what I did?
<vinegaroon> bubba: in firefox it should be automatic when you go to a page requiring it
<Jucato> search for "Flash" or "Kubuntu Restricted Extras" to get a whole lot of codecs and plugins
<bubba> i dont have firefox
<bubba> yet
<vinegaroon> oh
<bubba> i konqueror
<vinegaroon> yep
<storbeck> bubba: Are  you talking about a flash viewer, or a flash app to make movies?
<Jucato> vinegaroon: installing it through Firefox won't install it for the whole system though
<bubba> flash player
<bubba> add/remove programs is not loading
<vinegaroon> Jucato: yeah.. I was just assuming he wanted it for viewing flash stuff in firefox
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> why isn't it loading? :(
<vinegaroon> bubba: you could try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bubba> sorry i got disconnected
<vinegaroon> bubba: did that work?
<bubba> i didnt see what u wrote
<Jucato> [16:14] <vinegaroon> bubba: you could try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bubba> i got add/remove programs up now
<bubba> its loading
<vinegaroon> I haven't used that package but I assume it has flash in it
<bubba> kubuntu is really nice
<Jucato> vinegaroon: it does
<vinegaroon> yeah
<Jucato> it has flash, libxine1-ffmpeg (for mp3's and avi's), and java, among other things
<vinegaroon> I'm currently using swfdec for flash
<Jucato> hm. haven't tried that.. gnash fails utterly for the only purpose I need/want flash
<vinegaroon> yeah I mostly just watch the odd youtube video
<bubba> see i cant watch youtube
<vinegaroon> I'm running hardy atm and gnash isn't working but swfdec runs youtube alright
<Jucato> bubba: that's my only use for flash :)
<bubba> lol
<bubba> so what should i install
<vinegaroon> bubba: kubuntu restricted extras
<Jucato> if you have Add/Remove Programs up, you can just search for Flash or Kubuntu Restricted Extras
<vinegaroon> just put "kubuntu" in the search
<Jucato> <Jucato> it has flash, libxine1-ffmpeg (for mp3's and avi's), and java, among other things <--- what Kubuntu Restricted Extras has
<bubba> ok ty
<hacker> hi
<vinegaroon> I only discovered today that you can install libdvdcss with libdvdread + a script it has
<hacker> 中 国人有没有？
<Jucato> !cn | hacker
<hacker> 中国的，有没有
<ubotu> hacker: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hacker> NO
<Jucato> Speak in English
<hacker> yes
<bubba> its downloading :)
<bubba> i was on suse 10.1....what a change lol
<vinegaroon> better?
<Jucato> 10.0 and 10.1 where a PITA. 10.3 is probably the best among the series
<bubba> its so much faster and looks better
<Jucato> s/where/were/
<bubba> jucato i heard
<Jucato> (funny, I experienced 10.2 and 10.3 to be a bit faster :P)
<bubba> really
<bubba> 10.1 is slow
<tzd> i need help with sharing a folder between kubuntu desktop and ubuntu on a ps3 please? So far I've downloaded samba and installed it.
<vinegaroon> does ubuntu have an "official" or recommended way of getting libdvdcss?
<vinegaroon> tzd: right click the folder you want to share and go properties
<Jucato> !dvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tzd> vinegaroon: ok
<vinegaroon> I know how to install it I just wondered what if there was an official ubuntu method
<vinegaroon> tzd: go to the share tab
<Jucato> vinegaroon: and that's what I'm pointing to :)
<Jucato> (or rather what I'm pointing to through the bot :P)
<vinegaroon> oah ok
<vinegaroon> medibuntu
<vinegaroon> tzd: got that far?
<tzd> vinegaroon: ok. Then i just add it to share right? I did this earlier but then I was able to share folders outside my "home" folder. I guess i was logged in as root to do that? Do i need to finetune any settings inside the share tab? Also, there's another tab to the right of the share tab called something like "file share" where I need to start a miniprogram?
<vinegaroon> tzd: yes. You probably shouldn't log in as root.
<vinegaroon> tzd: my tabs are "share" and "sharing"
<vinegaroon> tzd: share is the one you want
<tzd> vinegaroon: ok
<tzd> vinegaroon: Is that it? Do I need to install samba on the client as well? Don't I need NFS?
<vinegaroon> yes you will need samba on the client
<tzd> vinegaroon: ah ok. So after I've installed Samba on the client it will work? Do i need to change any settings or share anything on the client?
<vinegaroon> you shouldn't need nfs but you could use that instead of samba
<vinegaroon> you shouldn't need to do anything on the client
<tzd> vinegaroon: is NFS more difficult than samba?
<vinegaroon> I don't know too much about graphical ways of using NFS
<vinegaroon> so just stick to samba
<tzd> vinegaroon: ok. Thanks for your help :)
<vinegaroon> tzd: no problem
<era32> Dzień dobry!
<max_> Have the c++ in KDevelop a class to handle a dinamic list ???
<max_> Have the c++ in KDevelop a class to handle a dinamic list ???
<SlimeyPete> Please don't spam the channel. I imagine kdevelop will use any c++ libraries you have installed (you probably already have libstdc++ installed, see http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/documentation.html for docs)
<Apple_Cat> slow night tonight
<Piddy> I have a disc with 3 image files on it, and I don't know how to run it.  The images are in a rar file ON the disc, is this why?
<SlimeyPete> yes, that's why.
<SlimeyPete> you have to unrar the files first
<SlimeyPete> and then if they're disc images, burn them to a CD (as an image, NOT as a file) using k3b
<revgreendave>  trying to upgrade to edgy using gksu "update-manager -c" but it says i am uptodate. i am using dapper
<Piddy> SlimeyPete: What do you mean "As an image, not as a file"?
<ThomasD> good mornin' y'all
<ThomasD> I have a little problem with kopete, I start it from konsole, no porblems there, it starts up just fine, but then when I want to set status to online, it does nothing
<ThomasD> it doesn't connect to msn server
<ThomasD> it doesn't give any error message
<SlimeyPete> Piddy: disc images contain files which must be written to the disc. If you just drop an image file onto a data disc project in k3b (or nero) you will just burn a single file (the image). If you tell k3b that you specifically want to burn an image, it will extract the data from the image and burn all the files that are in it.
<Piddy> ok
<revgreendave> thomasD it could be msn itself
<ThomasD> its for 2 days now
<revgreendave> sometimes in windows msn wont connect
<revgreendave> o
<ThomasD> revgreendave: but I think it's kopete
<ThomasD> because it doesn't do anything
<ThomasD> it doesn't even try to connect
<revgreendave> sorry was only trying to be anti windows supportive
<revgreendave> msn hates me
<ThomasD> np
<ThomasD> and we all hate ms
<ThomasD> hmm wtf, I just noticed my kwallet is gone
<ThomasD> kwalletmanager is there, but no wallet is loaded?
<Rettaw> Hello, if an application in Adept is greyed out so and inpossible to select, what causes this?
<ThomasD> revgreendave: it's repared now, it was somethink with kwalletmanager
<revgreendave> nice...
<sbucat> hello i have a problem with alsa
<sbucat> NO PREDEFINED KERNEL COMPILER IS DETECTED
<sbucat> sorry for
<sbucat> that
<sbucat> but..it's was written in that way
<sbucat> *** Please make sure that the same compiler version was used for building kernel
<Piddy> Help? My disc won't eject:S
<sbucat> Piddy: try eject on konsole
<Piddy> Thanks ;)
<Piddy> SlimeyPete: I clicked burn now. "Create Image" or "Only create image"?
<Rettaw> never mind
<SlimeyPete> Piddy: no, don't create image. You need to burn from an image.
<SlimeyPete> Piddy: it's in the new projects menu
<SlimeyPete> (i.e. where you select "data cd, data dvd, video dvd" etc.)
<Piddy> SlimeyPete: There are so many different image things there. Which one?
<SlimeyPete> Piddy: oh, woops, sorry. It's under "tools" at the op
<SlimeyPete> *top
<SlimeyPete> not "new project"
<Piddy> hm, ok.
<Piddy> SlimeyPete: Burn Cd image?
<SlimeyPete> what sorts of files were in the RAR archives, btw? an ISO?
<SlimeyPete> Piddy: yes that's the one, assuming it's a CD rather than DVD
<Piddy> SlimeyPete: THere was image.img, .ccd and .sub.
<SlimeyPete> oh... hrm, those are winimage files IIRC. I don't know if k3b will burn them, in fact I'm not sure anything under Linux will burn them (though it may be possible to convert to ISO).
<SlimeyPete> it's a proprietary format, you see.
<Piddy> Hm, ok. How do I convert to ISO?
<SlimeyPete> hmm, cloneCD files, not winimage. Hang on I'll see if I can find a converter.
<SlimeyPete> aha. There is a program in the repositories called ccd2iso
<SlimeyPete> that'll be what you want. If you can use that to convert the image files to an ISO file then you can use k3b to burn the ISO.
<Piddy> ok, hold on.
<max_> Have the c++ in KDevelop a class to handle a dinamic list ???
<max_> Have the c++ in KDevelop a class to handle a dinamic list ???
<Piddy> SlimeyPete: I have no idea how to use the program.
<Piddy> I typed ccd2iso, and this came up
<Piddy> Usage:
<Piddy>         ccd2iso <.img filename> <.iso filename>
<Piddy>         ccd2iso <option>
<Piddy> option:
<Piddy>         -?  -h  --help      show this help
<Piddy>             -v  --version   show version number
<Piddy> Oops, sorry
<SlimeyPete> so ccd2iso image.img image.iso            (I imagine)
<Piddy> SlimeyPete: ok. what about the .ccd and .sub?
<Creationist> How do I convert a PDF file to something smaller.  It is 62mb and it takes about 30 seconds to load each page for viewing!
<SlimeyPete> I should think it'll just pick those up automatically, Piddy. You won't need them any more once it's created the ISO.
<Piddy> SlimeyPete: Ok, but won't it need like, a path to the images?
<SlimeyPete> well, yes if you're not currently in the same directory. In which case it'd be: ccd2iso /home/piddy/images/image.img /home/piddy/images/image.iso
<Piddy> SlimeyPete: Error: cannot open source file for reading!
<SlimeyPete> did you use the correct path? The ones I gave above were only intended to be examples.
<Piddy> o! I think I types images with a small i. hold on
<Piddy> Yes, it works =D
<SlimeyPete> :)
<SlimeyPete> once it's created the ISO, use k3b to burn it as discussed earlier.
<SlimeyPete> then when you look on the disc you will probably see lots of files rather than just the image files.
<Jucato> hm... not this again?
<Piddy> ok
<pitfall> hi there
<pitfall> I'm using kde 4.0.2
<pitfall> when dist-upgrading, apt said :
<pitfall>  following packages have been kept back: kde4libs-bin kdeartwork-style-kde4 kdelibs5 klipper-kde4 kwin-kde4 systemsettings-kde4
<pitfall> Do I miss something ?
<Jucato> pitfall: might want to check with the people in #kubuntu-kde4 if it's a known issue
<pitfall> Jucato: thx
<ActionParsnip> pitfall, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> pitfall, ah
 * Jucato scratches his head
<pitfall> ActionParsnip: thats what I was doing : apt-get install kde4core do the trick :)
<ActionParsnip> pitfall, did you sudo apt-get update first?
<Piddy> SlimeyPete: Yes, there are lots of other files on the disc now. What do I do?
<SlimeyPete> Piddy: well, that depends what software it is. If it's an OS you'll probably have to reboot with the disc in the drive, for other software you'll need to locate the installer on the disc.
<Piddy> SlimeyPete: It's an OS
<SlimeyPete> then you'll need to reboot with the disc in the drive. It should boot from the CD, I imagine.
<SlimeyPete> most do.
<ActionParsnip> SlimeyPete, could boot it in a virtualbox ;)
<SlimeyPete> well yes, indeed.
<SlimeyPete> I'd assumed that Piddy wanted to install it onto the machine itself but if virtualisation is wanted then virtualbox is indeed the way to go :)
<Piddy> Nah, no virtualisation.
<ActionParsnip> its a good way to test if it is an OS too without having to reboot
<Apple_Cat> how can i turn ksnapshot off ?tried in keyboard shortcuts and the program itself
<Apple_Cat> or just use xmodmap ?
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, kcontrol -> regional & accessibility -> input actions -> preset
<ActionParsnip> actions -> printscreen.
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, any good?
<Apple_Cat> yep thanks a bunch ^.^
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, np :D
<Apple_Cat> how are you this evening/ today anyway ?
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, its 11:20am here
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, not bad
<ActionParsnip> you ok?
<Apple_Cat> yep doing alright thanks
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, where you from?
<Apple_Cat> Australia
<ActionParsnip> UK represent over here
<Apple_Cat> haha
<Apple_Cat> got much planned for today ?
<jussi01> ahem...
<Apple_Cat> i mean.... thanks for fixing that problem *cough cough*
 * Apple_Cat hides
<ActionParsnip> work for anoher 4 hours,then chillin
<ActionParsnip> *koff*
<Apple_Cat> oh cool, where are you working ?
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, www.ultimatesoftware.com
<ActionParsnip> Apple_Cat, what do you do?
<Apple_Cat> student
 * jussi01 points at #kubuntu-offtopic ...
<Apple_Cat> point taken
<Apple_Cat> (for the second time)
<Piddy> How do I boot from a cd?
<Piddy> Just reboot? No buttons?
<ActionParsnip> Piddy, you need to make your bios boot from cd
<Piddy> actionParsnip, how?
<Apple_Cat> in bios there should be a boot priority menu
<Piddy> bios?
<Piddy> Don't know what that is.
<ActionParsnip> Piddy, it varies from Bios to bios, you'll need to rtfm
<Piddy> I didn't understand a word of that:S
<Piddy> lol
<ActionParsnip> Piddy, its the stuff no your screen before your operating system loads up
<Piddy> oh
<Apple_Cat> it should say press __key to go to menu when it boots up
<Piddy> ok... what do I do when I'm in the menu?
<ActionParsnip> Piddy, which menu?
<ActionParsnip> Piddy, if yuo mean the bios menu, it varies massively
<Piddy> Before the system starts up thing.
<ActionParsnip> Piddy, get your bios manual out or download it online
<A-mak> hi all, need a bit of help getting kubuntu installed.
<Piddy> Where can I download it?
<rockprincess> A-mak: fire away! what's the problem?
<A-mak> I'm attempting to installed kubuntu on my laptop. However the install bombs out when it try's to create the new partitions because my swap is in use by it
<A-mak> I've attempted to use the built in partition tool but it failed me and said it cant because its in use by another application
<rockprincess> A-mak: bombs out?
<A-mak> like
<A-mak> it goes "scanning file structer" or something like that
<A-mak> then poof.. installer is not running anymore
<rockprincess> A-mak: try using "qparted" or "gparted" as a partitioner tool.......
<jussi01> !rtfm > ActionParsnip
<A-mak> yeah I tried that, but it says it cant do anything because another program is using it
<Apple_Cat> Piddy: what kind of motherboard do you have ?
<rockprincess> A-mak: what other program would be using it? try this...this should get you sorted: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Piddy> Apple_Cat no idea xD
<Apple_Cat> laptop or desktop ?
<A-mak> I'll boot it up and let you know, before it said a program was using it, qparted said the drive was busy :(
<rockprincess> A-mak: try gparted.....
<A-mak> I tried to umount /dev/sda0 but it says command not found
<Piddy> Apple_Cat desktop
<rockprincess> A-mak: are you using the alternate install cd or the desktop install?
<A-mak> desktop install
<Apple_Cat> what kind of desktop do you have ?
<A-mak> IBM R31 laptop
<A-mak> dual boots, had XP PRO + slackware on it.. then after much trouble XP PRO + Ubuntu 7.10 (I prefer KDE) now trying to get kubuntu 7.10 on their
<rockprincess> A-mak: for the future, alternate/text based installs are better....
<A-mak> hmm I'll go grab it
<Apple_Cat> sorry, what kind of desktop do you have, Piddy?
<rockprincess> A-mak: wait
<rockprincess> A-mak: are you still using Ubuntu 7.10?
<Piddy> Apple_Cat, what do you mean? Like, Compaq?
<rockprincess> A-mak: if so , you could just install the kubuntu-desktop package...without having to reinstall everything
<A-mak> nah I just tried to boot then got a grub error.. I think I managed to format the linux partition last night
<rockprincess> ah ok
<Apple_Cat> yeah, maybe model number if you have it, or if you're still running windows you could check what kind of mobo you have in there, Piddy
<A-mak> I did think of installing the package.. but then I didnt want the gnome stuff and am a bit lazy in going through that package manager
<Piddy> Apple_Cat: It's the other way around. I'm on Kubuntu, installing Windows. Gonna dualboot.
<rockprincess> you'd only needed to remove the ubuntu-desktop....then i think all gnome stuff would have been gone....afaik
<Apple_Cat> ooh so you have kubuntu running ?
<A-mak> ahk wish I had of joined this chat on sat :P. Will bother you if I get stuck again rockprincess, thanks for the help!
<rockprincess> no worries
<A-mak> is gparted on the kubuntu live cd?
<Piddy> Apple_Cat: Yes.
<rockprincess> i dunno....maybe qtparted is....
<A-mak> yeah I've got QTParted thats what I was using last night
<Apple_Cat> if you have kubuntu running, Piddy, run "dmidecode -q | less" then paste it into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rockprincess> did it look like this? http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<A-mak> not QTparted
<A-mak> I have it up now
<Piddy> Apple_Cat: It just says (END)
<A-mak> yeah, Drive info device /dev/sda... Status busy.
<A-mak> yet /dev/sda is not mounted (according to mtab).. personally I think its kubuntu utilising the swap
<Apple_Cat> sorry put sudo in front of it first, Piddy
<Piddy> Apple_Cat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58590/
<A-mak> rockprincess, QTparted reports that /dev/sda3 cannot be deleted because it is mounted.. yet in konsole umount say s/dev/sda3 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<rockprincess> A-mak: don't use QTparted! Use gparted instead!
<A-mak> is that located on kubuntu live cd?
<rockprincess> A-mak: maybe try a reboot?
<Apple_Cat> can you try "sudo dmidecode -q" instead, it must have cut off some output, Piddy
<rockprincess> A-mak: NO! download gparted from http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ and burn it on a cd...
<Piddy> Apple_Cat: Pasting now
<A-mak> I only have 1 optical device in my laptop rock :P. I'll just use the alternate install cd
<A-mak> sounds alot easier
<Piddy> Apple_Cat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58591/
<rockprincess> A-mak: downloading the alternate install will take you several hours...because it's a big ISO file..however downloading gparted will take you only a few minutes....
<A-mak> I have 15mbit down...
<Apple_Cat> Piddy: your mobo is an Evo D510 CMT
<A-mak> rockprincess, its going to take me 8min ;) :P. Thanks for trying.
<Piddy> Apple_Cat. Ok. Will that be a problem or something?
<Apple_Cat> nope,sorry i was just looking up a manual for it or something but it should be fine, you might just have to read what you see in the menu, Piddy
<Piddy> Ok, so how do I open the menu?
<Apple_Cat> pressing F10 will get you into bios when first booting
<Piddy> F8?
<Piddy> Ok.
<Piddy> Thanks for the help :D
<Apple_Cat> np ^.^
<Piddy> Ok, cya:D Gonna try and install now:P
<Apple_Cat> oki cool
<Apple_Cat> just a tip for next time, I'd probably install windows first, then kubuntu over the top of it
<Apple_Cat> eek too slow -_-
<spiroo> When I use KDE4.0.2, I just get blank/black screen when I login. I have it installed besides KDE3. How do I fix? Nobody answers in kubuntu-kde4.
<Eirikeb> kick the computer/throw the monitor out from the nearest available skyscraper!
<jussi01> can anyone recomend me a decent, yet simple to learn prgram that I can draw some basic plans for a "box" of sorts. Im thinking cad like, but much simpler
<Apple_Cat> inkscape, blender ?
<zimon> xfig
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, Kolourpaint / gpaint
<Apple_Cat> http://www.blender.org/ , http://www.inkscape.org/
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: no. not that simple. I dont just want to draw a box, i want to make a sort of "plan"
<Apple_Cat> http://www.xfig.org/ , http://kolourpaint.sourceforge.net/ , http://www.gnu.org/software/gpaint/
<meuhlol> Hi all
<meuhlol> I have a little problem, with my External HDD
<ActionParsnip> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<meuhlol> When i connect him it prompts me to Open in new window but he doesn't "automount". When I go to media:/ and run a Konsole
<meuhlol> i mount him to /media/cdrom
<Apple_Cat> jussi01: you could draw the "plan" in inkscape, then import it into blender
<meuhlol> but once mounted, I can't acces, i have a error message: You have no permissions to read blah blah blah
<ActionParsnip> meuhlol, can you access it if you sudo?
<meuhlol> how should i do to mount up my external hdd, cus' others devices, like usb key of 2 giga i acces it without problems
<meuhlol> ActionParsnip: i cant only mount it with "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/cdrom"
<meuhlol> after, using "sudo konqueror" i can acces to read /media/cdrom, but i cant copy files into :s
<blas> espaniol
<ActionParsnip> !es | blas
<ubotu> blas: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ActionParsnip> meuhlol, try making a new mount point and mount it there
<meuhlol> ok w8
<ActionParsnip> meuhlol, sudo mkdir /mnt/usbhdd (for example)
<meuhlol> ActionParsnip: nope i cant acces
<meuhlol> i created a new folder on my desktop lol
<ActionParsnip> meuhlol, ok what happens when you try to cd into the mount point?
<meuhlol> but no way, it says: that I have no rights to read file://blahblah
<ActionParsnip> or navigate to it using konqueror
<meuhlol> ActionParsnip: I can acces but i can't write on it :/
<jussi01> meuhlol: what is it formatted as? ntfs?
<meuhlol> jussi01: dunno :/
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g | meuhlol
<ubotu> meuhlol: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jussi01> meuhlol: did you format it in windows?
<meuhlol> jussi01: in fact, this HDD is of my father. He bought him, installed and doesnt formated (it was already preformated) i think is ntfs, cus he use it on windows
<jussi01> meuhlol: likely.
<meuhlol> will install ntfs-config and try with it :D
 * jussi01 crosses fingers for meuhlol 
 * meuhlol give a beer to jussi01 =D
<meuhlol> jussi01: nope doesnt work :'((((((
<meuhlol> but why my other devices like USB Key works perfectly?
<jussi01> because they are vfat
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<meuhlol> jussi01: yes my HDD extern is an NTFS lol
<meuhlol> i reading actually a config for ntfs-3g
<jussi01> :)
<ali3n51> h3llo
<ali3n51> please help me to restore my original themes of login screen
<ali3n51> how to restore the original login screen
<ali3n51> the kdm can't activate why?
<Apple_Cat> sorry, can you give a bit more detail?
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am trying to update-initramfs from a chroot jail, bu I keep getting "/proc/cmdline file not found"
<rysiek|pl> I am guessing I need to omehow "import" (symlink?) the /proc and /dev filesystems to the chrooted environment
<rysiek|pl> what is the best, elegant way to do this?
<rysiek|pl> mount them there?
<llutz> rysiek|pl: mount -o bind
<rysiek|pl> ah
<rysiek|pl> smashing, thanks
<llutz> like mount --bind /proc /CHROOT/proc
<rysiek|pl> aye
<rysiek|pl> /dev, /proc, anything else I should remember?
<llutz>  not sure, /sys maybe
<rysiek|pl> we'll see in a moment :)
<rysiek|pl> as a side note, there are some nasty things happening when you install a second *buntu (say, hardy) on a laptop with a *buntu already on
<rysiek|pl> *nasty things happening with swap and hibernate
<rysiek|pl> as the new install reformats swap partition (used by the first install), UUID changes and hence - hibernate/resume stop working
<matt_> does knetworkmanager support static ip using wpa2?
<llutz> matt_: afaik NO
<matt_> is there one that does?
<llutz> matt_: ifupdown + wpa_supplicant
<rysiek|pl> matt_: ^^^ precisely
<rysiek|pl> darn, I am slow today
<rysiek|pl> let's check if the frickin' hibernate got fixed on all 3 kubuntu installs...
<llutz> rysiek|pl: resuming takes longer than coldboot here :(
<rysiek|pl> no way
<rysiek|pl> llutz: does it actually resume? start some app (say, kate), write something in it (and DON'T save to disk!), hibernate, resume
<rysiek|pl> llutz: do you get kate back, WITH whatever you have written but not saved to disk?
<llutz> rysiek|pl: yeah it hibernates/resumes, just takes looooong time for it
<rysiek|pl> llutz: for it might be something goes wrong with resume at some stage and it just starts a normal "coldboot" session
<rysiek|pl> oh
<rysiek|pl> ok
<llutz> and compared to XP-resume... no comment
<rysiek|pl> d'oh! darn intel drivers. X frozen again
<GrayFox> hey
<GrayFox> is there a possibility to integrate my konsole into the control panel?
<nosrednaekim> GrayFox: yes, you probably actually could... but not realy easily
<matt_> i don't suppose anyone knows what driver to use for lexmark z1420 printer?
<GrayFox> okay
<GrayFox> then i gonna put that to the end of my task-list
<GrayFox> there are a few things, that are still not working
<GrayFox> Surround-Sound & Bluetooth-Headset are the most tricky problems
<rysiek|pl> GrayFox: have you tried Yakuake? it's not control-panel-integrated, but extremely useful nonetheless
<llutz> matt_: look at linuxprinting.org drivers/printer list
<ActionParsnip> GrayFox, yakuake is awesome
<ActionParsnip> matt_, have you googled any for an answer?
<GrayFox> okay, i'll try it out
<ActionParsnip> matt_, is it a wireless printer?
<GrayFox> anybody who knows about alsa-drivers?
<GrayFox> and how to set up a 6-channel-usb-soundcard?
<ActionParsnip> GrayFox, what usb card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> awww yeeeeah http://jkkmobile.blogspot.com/2008/03/asus-eee-pc-900-hands-on-video.html
<matt_> ActionParsnip: yeah wireless, just checked and it seems it's not on linuxprinting.org (paperweight apparently)
<ActionParsnip> matt_, yeah lexmark are a bit lacking in support
<ActionParsnip> matt_, like LOADS!
<nosrednaekim> ActionParsnip: awesome..
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim, was waiting for that to happen, just moved the speakers to the hinge. Kubuntu on that bad boy. BOOYA!
<^Number1^> hi
<fcnguy> what to do when people get jealous of you when you try to exercise and try to stop you in step of the way? they basically want me to have a painful heart attack and die. i already have high cholesterol at age 21 and probably had since 18 or 19...? what to do?
<fcnguy> what to do when people get jealous of you when you try to exercise and try to stop you in step of the way( bully you)? they basically want me to have a painful heart attack and die. i already have high cholesterol at age 21 and probably had since 18 or 19...? what to do?
<nosrednaekim> ActionParsnip: oh yeah.... I have so wanted this....
<llutz> ActionParsnip: 399€ ~ 610 USD... lot of money for that toy
<nosrednaekim> oh...610.... wow....
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<gundam_rx78nt1> morning BluesKaj
<llutz> hi BluesKaj
<Jucato> !hi | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jucato> :D
<BluesKaj> Morning , gundam_rx78nt1 , Jucato, llutz  :)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you forgot ubotu
<dhq> why do i get this error/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_signal_accumulator_true_handled
<Jucato> firefox installed in /usr/lib? O.o
<maki_d> hi, whats the difference between kubuntu on cd and kubuntu on dvd ?
<BluesKaj> mustn't forget ubotu, 'morning ubotu :)
<Jucato> maki_d: the DVD has lots more packages available for installation
<Jucato> without an internet connection
<dhq> Jucato: well its an error
<Jucato> I think the DVD also combines both features of a Desktop CD (Live CD) and an Alternate Install CD (text-based installer, can be used as a repository)
<dhq> dhq@dhq-laptop:~/glib-2.0.0$ synaptic
<dhq> synaptic: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_signal_accumulator_true_handled
<Jucato> dhq: might be related to your problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630405
<Jucato> dhq: by your pwd I'm assuming you are playing around with glib?
<dhq> yes
<Jucato> that could be the source of your problem :)
<dhq> Jucato: how do i know what to remove
<Jucato> might want to try asking about the error in #gtk (or is it #gtk+)
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, its also got the major desktop environments on
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, afaik
<llutz> Jucato: try "locate firefox-bin" on your system and smile
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: huh?
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, the instsall DVDs
<Jucato> llutz: don't have Firefox installed on my current Kubuntu :D
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: ah.. that's generally covered by the "lots more packages" :)
<llutz> Jucato: ah ok, but when,  /usr/lib is the place it resides
<dhq> llutz: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, indeed. I call it "bloat"
<llutz> dhq: yes, that's default installation path
<Jucato> llutz: hm... I have firefox after all, and it's not in /usr/lib/firefox :)
<llutz> Jucato: ok, not the repo-one
<Jucato> compiled?
<Jucato> bah!
<Jucato> :P
<ActionParsnip> just pull it down from repos
<dhq> everything is messsed up
<Jucato> definitely....
<rignes_> Hello there.  I closed out the battery monitoring icon on the tray of KDE4 and want to get it back.  What command must I run?  Google isn't helping me to much. :(
<ActionParsnip> dhq, wassup man?
<Jucato> glib is one very essential lib :)
<dhq> ActionParsnip: :)
<Jucato> rignes_: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<ActionParsnip> dhq, whats up with your rig?
<Jucato> rignes_: but basically just Add Widgets -> Battery Monitor and drag to the panel
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: glib-gtk errors. (scroll up)
<dhq> if i wanna uninstall from the source what do i use
<rignes_> Thanks.  I'll go ask there.  ;)
<Jucato> run "make uninstall" from the directory where you ran "make" and "make install"
<dhq> make uninstall ???
<Jucato> hopefully you still have the build directory in place
<ActionParsnip> dhq, ok what do you get from the command - file /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<dhq>  /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: symbolic link to `libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.0'
<ActionParsnip> and is that file there in that folder too?
<ActionParsnip> dhq, what do you get from ldd firefox (use pastebin)
<ActionParsnip> dhq, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/symbol-lookup-error-usrliblibgtk-x11.2.0.so.0-undefined-symbol...-434399/
<slax> hey
<slax> can somebody help me?:D
<dhq> ActionParsnip: ldd: ./firefox: not regular file
<gundam_rx78nt1> slax, ask away.
<Jucato> !somebody | slax
<ubotu> slax: In place of  "Does anyone/anybody...", please be aware, one persons expert is another persons beginner, please ask your question in full, then see what helps!
<ActionParsnip> dhq, just ldd firefox not ./firefox
<ActionParsnip> !help | slax
<ubotu> slax: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> !ask | slax
<dhq>  ldd firefox
<ubotu> slax: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jucato> oh they changed the !somebody factoid :)
<Jucato> I think slax got the point :)
<ActionParsnip> :D
<Jucato> slax: ask away.. except if it's about SLAX :)
<slax> I can mange to connect my i`pod:(
<ActionParsnip> dhq, what is the output?
<slax> i got the point
<slax> :))
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, you can connect your iPod or you can't?
<dhq> ActionParsnip: ldd: ./firefox: No such file or directory
<slax> i can`t it will not mount:-s
<dhq> dhq@dhq-laptop:~$ ldd firefox
<dhq> ldd: ./firefox: No such file or directory
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: needs the full path
<llutz> ldd $(which firefox)
<ActionParsnip> dhq, how about the commadn which firefox
<ActionParsnip> cheers llutz
<gundam_rx78nt1> are you running kubuntu?  It should detect it as an external drive first.
<Jucato> !ipod | slax
<llutz> will fail because it is a script, not a binary
<ubotu> slax: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<slax> yeah i am running kubuntu and when i connect it it dose`n say enithing:-s
<dhq> ActionParsnip: well i use firefox as the command
<gundam_rx78nt1> what do you get when you type: lsusb?
<Jucato> llutz: ldd $(which firefox-bin) then?
<dhq> dhq@dhq-laptop:/bin$ firefox /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_signal_accumulator_true_handled
<dhq>                                                                                                                      
<stdin> !paste > dhq
<llutz> ldd /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<slax>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<slax> Bus 003 Device 018: ID 05ac:1262 Apple Computer, Inc.
<slax> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp.
<llutz> Jucato: firefox-bin isn't in $PATH
<Jucato> ey stdin!! you're alive :)
<slax> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0424:2504 Standard Microsystems Corp.
<Jucato> llutz: ah I see
<slax> these 3
<stdin> Jucato: shush, don't tell anyone ;)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | slax
<llutz> dhq: ldd /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<dhq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58605/
<ActionParsnip> sup stdin
<ubotu> slax: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> dhq, what about locate:firefox ,in the konq addressbar
<gundam_rx78nt1> Hey everybody stdin is alive.
<gundam_rx78nt1> oops, you said don't tell anybody... my bad.
<dhq> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58605/
<Jucato> gundam_rx78nt1: you didn't tell "anybody". you told "everybody". so it's ok :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> slax, did you check your /media directory and see if it was there?  I had that problem and found that I changed the desktop behaviour and when I connected the iPod, the icon wouldn't show on the desktop but it was in the /media directory.
<slax> in the media driver
<slax> it seemes i have a folder called i-pod
<slax> but it`s just a  simple folder
<slax> fff:(
<MilitantPotato> Where can I see what was changed in the new KDE4 update?
<rignes> I was in here before asking about a battery monitor in the try on KDE.  I went to kubuntu-kde4 and then realized I'm still running 3.
<rignes> WQould this be the place I can ask about kde 3.x things?
<dhq> ActionParsnip: any clues
<rignes> Wait, I retract that....
<rignes> Let me getmy act togeter before I speak again and make my self look more stupid than I already do...
<Jucato> MilitantPotato: http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php (see the link to the changelog for specifics)
<ksal> hi
<MichaleR> I'm migrating a system to new hardware and want to duplicate the installed set of packages.  How does one get a list of packages that can be directly fed into dpkg or apt-get?
<MichaleR> or similar
<MilitantPotato> Jucato: thanks, must not be awake yet
<Jucato> !clone | MichaleR
<ubotu> MichaleR: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<muibe> hi, i tried to figure out what kded does in practice but didn't find anything useful.. it works very oddly - the problem began after I'd mounted a new external drive to my machine
<MichaleR> That's what I wasn't finding.  Thank you
<muibe> so can someone explain what i lose if kill it with argument " -s 9 "
<muibe> ?
<ksal> i hi
<Jucato> muibe: don't
<muibe> why?
<ksal> does anybody here use kde4?
<Jucato> ksal: those in #kubuntu-kde4 do
<muibe> Jucato: why not?
<Jucato> muibe: it's the kde daemon/process that handles most media
<BluesKaj> ksal, try KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<muibe> Jucato: any advice how to solve the problem?
<muibe> well, i tried to google already
<Jucato> what's the problem first? "it works very oddly" is a bit vague
<BluesKaj> oops ,I'm a bit slow this morn, only on my 2nd coffee :)
<muibe> well. it uses 95-99% of CPU
<Jucato> muibe: http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdebase/userguide/background-processes.html
<Jucato> it doesn't only handle media, but it's sort of one of the main important KDE daemons
<Jucato> not sure what to do about the CPU usage though..but it sounds familiar. try asking around in #kde too
<savetheWorld> Hi, trying to understand the apt command tools - how do i check to see is I have already installed a given package?  (producing a list is fine too, i can has grep :-) )
<savetheWorld> s/is/ if I/
<llutz> savetheWorld: apt-cache policy packagename
<noaXess> hi all
<dhq> Jucato: ??
<savetheWorld> llutz: interesting, what does the policy keyword mean in that context?
 * savetheWorld runs off to the man page
<Jucato> dhq: ?
<noaXess> if i want mount external dir with sshfs then i get fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> savetheWorld, could just try to install it :)
<dhq> Jucato: do you have anyclue what i can do to fix my system
<muibe> Jucato: many thanks for help my friend
<noaXess> i k now i need to run it with sudo that it work.. but i want run it with a normal useraccount.
<muibe> Jucato: I guess it isn't that important at all
<Jucato> dhq:  you can try uninstalling your custom glib and reinstalling the original glib from the repos
<savetheWorld> ActionParsnip: actually that would not fit the current situation since I am attempting to diagnose a library problem, not cover it up.
<llutz> noaXess: are you member of group "fuse"?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, only sudo can mount
<Jucato> muibe: it doesn't end the world if that's what you mean :)
<noaXess> llutz: hm.. wait..
<dhq> Jucato: how do i know which file glib installed
<Jucato> savetheWorld: only way I can think of is "dpkg -l | grep <name>"
<muibe> well, the update can be done manually - console is my favorite environment but there's no ncurses version of amaroK - yet :D
<noaXess> llutz: no, i'm not member pf fuse.. but now i am :) but need to relogin..
<llutz> Jucato: grep not needed
<muibe> *the KSycoca update
<Jucato> llutz: hm?
<llutz> Jucato: try " dpkg -l  name"
<Jucato> oh right
<ActionParsnip> savetheWorld, or you could use which <app name>
<Jucato> muibe: are you knowledgeable about all the times that kbuildsycoca is triggered automatically behind the scenes?
<dhq> Jucato: when i uses repos this is what i get update-mime-database: symbol lookup error: update-mime-database: undefined symbol: g_log_set_default_handler
<ActionParsnip> dhq, is that with sudo apt-get update
<muibe> Jucato: well.hmm..nope :D
<dhq> ActionParsnip: even if i want to remove stuff i get that error
<savetheWorld> ActionParsnip: build-essentials installs many many things, a number of which are not executables so they would not show up in a "which" command, and you would have to check for each file and its version by hand, However, build-dep looks like it may solve my issues for me.
<Jucato> build-dep will install the packages necessary to compile the specified package
<muibe> i think killing of the process with -s 9 is a stopgap solution
<muibe> until i find out what to do or someone comes up with a solutions that works
<savetheWorld> HMm- looks like I made one essential error - I installed the xchat source from the xchat web site.  Looks like I should install the version of the xchat soure that comrs from the Kubuntu/ubuntu repositories?
<savetheWorld> *source *comes
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> let's go back to the real problem. what is it?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> savetheWorld: what's the *real* problem?
<ActionParsnip> dhq, ^ try that
<savetheWorld> Jucato: I am running xchat 2.6.6 on Kubuntu  ( Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ) and i am attempting to build xchat 2.6.6 from source.  whe running configure I got the error "configure:26206: error: "Cannot find glib".   Since this system is a vanilla Kubuntu install, I am wondering why it cant find glib.  Any suggestions for what to do about this?  for example would apt-get install glib be an appropriate resolution?
<joseph> what would be the most appropriate program to use to create a historical timeline? dia? kivio? open office?
<savetheWorld> Jucato: for production reasons I cant move to the latest.
<Jucato> savetheWorld: either of two things: it can't find the correct version of glib or you don't have glib headers and development files installed
<savetheWorld> Whats the general rule for asking for the sources of a package using apt-get?   apt-get install <package name>-source?
<Jucato> the glib package that ends with -dev (not sure which one though)
<Jucato> apt-get source <package>
<Jucato> don't use sudo when getting source code using apt
<savetheWorld> Jucato: cool.  That is extremely helpful.
<Jucato> sudo apt-get build-dep <package> installs the packages necessary *to compile* the package from source, but only as far as the Ubuntu package and version is concerned
<savetheWorld> Wont help with teh glib problem?
<savetheWorld> *the
<Jucato> depends on xchat's requirement
<Jucato> but it could give you a head start
<savetheWorld> I'll tias
<savetheWorld> thank you
<ksal> does anybody here use kde4?
<ksal> i have a problem with it.
<Jucato> ksal: didn't we point you to #kubuntu-kde4 already?
<ksal> ah, maybe
<Jucato> [22:23] <ksal> does anybody here use kde4?
<Jucato> [22:23] <Jucato> ksal: those in #kubuntu-kde4 do
<savetheWorld> ksal: Try flowers?
<ksal> i'm sorry, i was gone for a while, and i didn't see :)
<savetheWorld> (Kidding)
<ksal> thanks
<ksal> :)
<maki_d_> what start kubuntu in safe mode and the other options mean?
<dhq> how do i remove the gtk and glibc and recompile it again
<ActionParsnip> dhq, sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install <app>
<Jucato> hm.. the problem is probably due to compiling glib on your own... maybe.. not sure
<dhq> Jucato: i need to know how to fix it :(
<ActionParsnip> dhq, run the command I stated above (but replace <app> with whatever you want)
<ActionParsnip> dhq, it will redownload and reinstall the app
<savetheWorld> Well - 14 packages upgraded and 49 new ones installed - yep - i was missing some stuff. :-)   Thanks for all your help folks!
<ActionParsnip> savetheWorld, keep up with your updates dude. they solve a lot
<savetheWorld> ActionParsnip: These were all in the build-dep area
<savetheWorld> not operations
<dhq> ActionParsnip: well it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> dhq, same message?
<dhq> Jucato: whichversion of glib does the gutsy use
<dhq> ActionParsnip: i dont seem to be able to install anything or remove .......plus firefox and synaptics dont work
<ActionParsnip> hmmmmm
<Jucato> dhq: libglib2.0-
<Jucato> libglib2.0-0 (the Ubuntu version is 2.15.5-0ubuntu1)
<dhq> Jucato: how do i remove everything related to glibc
<llutz> on gutsy? it's "Version: 2.14.1-1ubuntu1" here
<Jucato> oh sorry, I'm on hardy :/
 * Jucato forgets
<Jucato> dhq: er.. so many things are related to glib it's not funny :)
<dhq> Jucato: and what gtk do i need
<Jucato> libgtk2.0-0
<savetheWorld> Jucato: "configure complete, now type 'make' and pray" <<-- How cheerful!  :-)
<Jucato> hahaha! :)
<Jucato> and who says geeks don't have humor? :D
<Pici> who says that?
<savetheWorld> Oh we do, just no one else understands it... :-D
<dhq> Jucato: who say that same the name and he's dead
 * Jucato points at.. um.. hm... (looks for someone who can't kick back)
<dhq> Jucato: i get this error dependency not satifiable
<Jucato> :/
<Jucato> dhq: I don't know what else to tell you
<Jucato> try finding out what it's looking for, which dependency is not satisfied
<Jucato> (and btw, what command is giving you that?)
<MilitantPotato> I installed a second soundcard, Kubuntu is now using it for playback, how do I choose which soundcard is used for playback?  I'm using ALSA.
<postbybios> Hi, I have Kubuntu 7.10 and the icons flicker in Dolphin file manager.
<spiroo> I wondering, is it possible to autolaunch numlock on, when computer starts? I know you can when KDE starts, but I want it on when I should login. It is quite annoying in matter of fact.
<Jucato> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Jucato> I think there might be something there ^^^
<Jucato> (but maybe only when X starts?)
<magical> hi, anybody know why flash makes konqueror run hideously slowly yet it works fine in every other browser (opera, firefox etc)?
<postbybios> anyone knows how to fix this?
<bubba> hello i´ve installe kubuntu yesterday, i have a problem with adept manager...it tells me another process is using the packaging syster
<bubba> and it close
<MilitantPotato> spiroo: is numlock on during POST and before grub loads linux?
<spiroo> Jucato, thanks :)
<dhq> bubba: kill it
<spiroo> MilitantPotato: I do not think so.
<dhq> bubba: sudo killall -9 adept_  and then press tab
<spiroo> Windows enable numlock on startup, thats for sure :D
<bubba> from system?
<MilitantPotato> spiroo: in bios there's an option to enable numlock at boot for most PC
<MilitantPotato> PC's
<Jucato> Linux is not Windows :)
<bubba> ok dhq
<dhq> bubba: type that in konsole
<spiroo> Allright, but there is no setting in KDE/Kubuntu?
<Jucato> !aptfix | bubba
<ubotu> bubba: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MilitantPotato> spiroo: from that link that was posted, there's a way also
<MilitantPotato> spiroo: just giving you another option to try.
<Jucato> spiroo: there is a setting for KDE, but not for X in general (you have to follow the link)
<bubba> ok ubotu
<spiroo> yes, I am reading.
<dhq> bubba: ubotu is a bot
<bubba> ohhhh....hahaha i didnt know
 * dhq just realises so many applications use gtk
<MilitantPotato> What's the best way to choose between multiple soundcards for playback in KDE?
<MilitantPotato> By best, I mean simplest :)
<maki_d_> MilitantPotato:  KDE4 willl provide phonon, in KDE3 i think you need to use pulse audio
<MilitantPotato> maki_d_: to switch from one sound card for playback to another?
<MilitantPotato> I don't use both at the same time, one is used once in a blue moon for recording
<brewmaster> i'm having trouble connecting to my local apache webserver from the internet
<brewmaster> not sure what's wrong, i have my router forwarding port 80 to the proper machine...
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: KDE4 rocks at that....
<maki_d_> MilitantPotato: yes pulseaudio and phonon manipulate the stream in that way
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: but in kde3,i'm not sure
<brewmaster> is there any setting i'm missing on the server machine to allow connections on port 80?
<brewmaster> a telnet IP_ADDRESS 80 yields "no route to host"
<MilitantPotato> ok, thanks :)
<brewmaster> wait, now it's "connection timed out"
<bubba> i still have the same problem...i cant kill adpt manager
<Jucato> bubba: you followed the commands ubotu gave you?
<bubba> one second
<noaXess> llutz: now it work with sshfs :) thanks
<noaXess> the next.. :).. how to autocreate the mountpoints i need/use?
<bubba> ok i did it right,,,now it gives me choices install the package maintainrs version....kepp your currently-installed version
<bubba> show the differences between...background this process
<Jucato> bubba: it probably means that Adept was trying to install something when it crashed, and now it's picking up where it left
<Jucato> the default answer is usually fine
<bubba> i understand jucato
<bubba> ok
 * Jucato hands genii a kaffinated kup
<bubba> lol
<genii> Jucato: Ah, thanks :) Need some coffee today
<Jucato> :D
 * genii sips contentedly
<genii> Any pending questions ?
<genii> Jucato: Has it been this quiet??
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> just when you came in :)
<genii> Weird then
<BluesKaj> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_> my installation of kubuntui 7.10 is IDLE on "de spiegelserver wordt nagelopen"
<ubuntu_> nevermind, i'll install sidux
<anon32> um, running "bc" and entering "1 / 2" returns "0"
<anon32> why?
<nosrednaekim> anon32: try "1.0 / 2.0"
<anon32> hmm, is there a way to force it to return a floating point result then?
<anon32> and 1.0/2.0 == 0
<genii> anon32: The default value of scale is 0 meaning results get truncated
<anon32> genii, in English please
<havenless> i tried installing kubuntu... it crashed while updating... adept won't even start now. and the start menu thing is all broke too
<ifroog_> !find libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<havenless> does it do that stuff often? ...
<ubotu> File libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 found in libgtk2.0-0
<genii> anon32: scale 0 = no decimals scale 1= 1 decimal scale 2 = 2 decimals    etc
<anon32> genii, ok, and how do I change it?
<nico33410> Helle
<nico33410> Hello
<vamsi> Hi I have a problem with arts. Can somebody please help me
<anon32> vamsi, it would depend highly on what kind of problem. But since we don't know, the obvious answer is "no".
<MilitantPotato> Why's bug day called hug day?
<vamsi> anon32: I was listening to online radio using realplayer and I stopped it to watch somem flash video
<vamsi> after i finished flash video, realplayer does not give any sound
<vamsi> i logged off and logged back in and saw a message that artsd crashed or something like that
<anon32> oh, one of those kind of issues. I get them too, they always seemed to go away eventually though.
<anon32> unless you're using OSS for some reason. Then you want to kill every sound app you have running.
<vamsi> i got this error earlier too; i restarted the computer and everything was fine
<noaXess_kubuntu> my sound won't work over normal laptop speaker.. if i plugin a headset it work? any idea?
<ForgeAus> hmmm nice andLinux back up and running
<ForgeAus> ok now how to use Xephyr?
<ForgeAus> (so I might be able to get myself a desktop in AndLinux! lol
<vamsi> noaXess: I am using speakers and I tried with headphones too; nothing works
<vamsi> interestingly, if I listen to the same radio in amarok; sound is okay
<ForgeAus> (ie an x-server in a window :) hehe)
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: ook at some of the earilier kubuntu KDE4 release announcements
<noaXess_kubuntu> vamsi: even in amarok happends the same
<genii> back
<ForgeAus> nosred you got an url?
<noaXess_kubuntu> no sound over speaker.. only headset
<genii> anon32: eg: scale=1    will give 1 decimal place. then the equation.
<anon32> hrmmz
<anon32> genii, it works! You're a genius!
<vamsi> noaXess: i am using the same jack for both speakers and headphones - my comp has no front side headphone jacks. so that might be the issue
<genii> anon32: I have moments of lucidity
<ForgeAus> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/main kdelibs4-dev 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu3.2
<ForgeAus> why that?
<vamsi> anyone know which output plugin realplayer uses? i kind of guessed that it is arts because I saw this error
<ForgeAus> not found :(
<vamsi> and can somebody please tell me how to restart artsd? I tried /etc/init.d/artsd but artsd is not present in /init.d
<noaXess_kubuntu> vamsi: i work on a notebook.. notepad..
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<vamsi> noaXess: sorry - you mentioned that before i did not notice. anyway, i cannot be of much help to you - i am myself a newbie to linux
<noaXess_kubuntu> vamsi: and need the integrated speaker...
<noaXess_kubuntu> are ther some console tools to test the sound setup!
<noaXess_kubuntu> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ForgeAus> thanx nosred
<RedCyber> hi there
<nosrednaekim> hi RedCyber
<RedCyber> i have installed kubuntu and started the update service
<ForgeAus> hmm getting lotsa font errors
<nosrednaekim> ForgeAus: don't worry about them
<RedCyber> and it tried to load a new version
<RedCyber> and it failed
<ForgeAus> um one was a fatal error, couldn't find 'fixed'
<nosrednaekim> RedCyber: new version of kubuntu? or of a package.
<ForgeAus> Fatal server error:
<ForgeAus> could not open default font 'fixed'
<RedCyber> there is something writen: something like abourt
<RedCyber> first it installed the package and then it updated kubuntu
<RedCyber> and than it hangs
<ForgeAus> ahh had to update my packagelist thats why they weren't found wrong versions
<nosrednaekim> RedCyber: well, you can kill it if its been hanging for over 15 minutes
<anon32> hey cool, "screen" is awesome
<ForgeAus> hehe yay adpet for andLinux... hmmm the Xephyr thing will not be so easy tho :)
<ForgeAus> yeah anon :)
<RedCyber> i restarted my system
<ForgeAus> cept I forgot how to use it
<ForgeAus> reminds me of the old ytalk days :)
<anon32> hehe, silly keybinds
<RedCyber> but the problem was not solved
<ForgeAus> hmm I must get krusader in this! thats goina be awesome!
<nosrednaekim> RedCyber: whats wrong then?
<RedCyber> i typed apt-get upgrade and it answered that some package are hanging
<ForgeAus> hanging? hmmm thats different
<nosrednaekim> RedCyber: run "sudo apt-get update" first....
<ForgeAus> klibs 4 is big
<ForgeAus> just have to wait I guess
<RedCyber> then i typed dpkg --configure -a
<RedCyber> and it runs
<RedCyber> but some packags are missing
<RedCyber> i did that before
<nosrednaekim> RedCyber: could you pastebin the exact error?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<RedCyber> last i typed dpkg --audit
<RedCyber> and here is the problem
<RedCyber> root@kubuntu:~# dpkg -C | --audit
<RedCyber> bash: --audit: command not found
<RedCyber> root@kubuntu:~# dpkg -C
<RedCyber> Die folgenden Pakete wurden entpackt, aber noch nicht konfiguriert.
<RedCyber> Sie müssen mit dpkg --configure oder dem Konfigurations-Menüeintrag in
<RedCyber> dselect konfiguriert werden, damit sie ordnungsgemäß funktionieren:
<RedCyber>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on x8
<nosrednaekim> uhhhh we don't speak german here
<RedCyber> Die folgenden Pakete sind nur halb konfiguriert, wahrscheinlich durch
<RedCyber> Probleme während der ersten Konfiguration. Die Konfiguration sollte mit
<RedCyber> dpkg --configure <Paket> oder mit dem Konfigurations-Menüeintrag in
<RedCyber> dselect erneut versucht werden:
<RedCyber>  initramfs-tools      tools for generating an initramfs
<RedCyber>  linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic Linux kernel image for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86
<RedCyber> root@kubuntu:~# dpkg --configure initramfs-tools
<RedCyber> Richte initramfs-tools ein (0.85eubuntu20) ...
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<RedCyber> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<RedCyber> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<RedCyber> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<RedCyber> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<RedCyber> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<RedCyber> dpkg: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<genii> please, boot
<genii> trappist: Thanks so very much
<trappist> RedCyber: please don't paste here.
<Jucato> !flood | RedCyber (again)
<ubotu> RedCyber (again): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<RedCyber> where is the german connection??
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<s-h-a-k-a> Hi could somebody help me
<radeson> deutsch?
<s-h-a-k-a> I just installed kubuntu
<s-h-a-k-a> and updated it
<s-h-a-k-a> but now I'm getting Error 15 on bootup
<nosrednaekim> sharkk: with every kernel?
<nosrednaekim> s-h-a-k-a: ^^
<s-h-a-k-a> it booted up fine before the update
<s-h-a-k-a> but when I was updating it, I kept on getting errors
<s-h-a-k-a> it would allow me to continue updating so I tried rebooting
<s-h-a-k-a> wouldn't*
<nosrednaekim> were those erros about initramfs?
<s-h-a-k-a> what do you mean?
<s-h-a-k-a> didn't say anything but
<ForgeAus> what package is default font 'fixed' in?
<s-h-a-k-a> error
<s-h-a-k-a> didn't really read the description
<nosrednaekim> s-h-a-k-a: so it doesn't even load grub?
<genii> s-h-a-k-a: Are you now using the livecd on that same machine?
<s-h-a-k-a> it loads grub
<s-h-a-k-a> genii: No, not after I rebooted
<s-h-a-k-a> I took it out when the installation said I must
<genii> nosrednaekim: Likely it was rebooted before the new kernel image map etc was made.
<nosrednaekim> s-h-a-k-a: so what are you running right now?
<nosrednaekim> genii: yeah....
<s-h-a-k-a> I'm on my 1st pc
<s-h-a-k-a> the other pc is more like a test pc
<s-h-a-k-a> but its running next to me
<nosrednaekim> genii: how do you fix that? chroot and apt-get upgrade?
<radeson> hi, could somebody help me? when i starting krfb on kubuntu (7.10) i get an dialog that says configuration won't be saved. Configuration file /home/radeson/.kde/share/config/krfbrc is not to write
<s-h-a-k-a> bah I need to go afk
<s-h-a-k-a> will be back later
<nosrednaekim> radeson: try "sudo chown username.username /home/radeson/.kde/share/config/krfbrc"
<radeson> thx i'll try it
<radeson> nosrednaekim: thanx very much, it works
<intelkiey> $( sudo chown `whoami`:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` $HOME )
<nosrednaekim> radeson: in the future, use kdesudo with graphical apps....
<genii> nosrednaekim: How to fix is boot to livecd on same box, make sure network connectivity, then chroot and redo an apt-get install <linux kernel image name here>   type deal
<intelkiey> $( sudo chown -R `whoami`:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` $HOME )
<intelkiey> sorry.  needs recursion
<nosrednaekim> genii: ok
 * genii hands intelkiey a coffee
<frank_> intelkiey: what does that do? give ownership of every file in home directory to the user?
<intelkiey> genii  tov
<Jucato> hm... new spelling?
<intelkiey> genii what did he do delete the kernel ?
<genii> intelkiey: He rebooted during an upgrade
<intelkiey> frank_ yes.
<Marcinator> http://nakedfunny.com/en/video/movie-495.html
<pip> jessica, hi
<intelkiey> ah   that's a   " no , no "
<spiroo> how do I play up quicktime files?
<MilitantPotato> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MilitantPotato> spiroo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ForgeAus> hey intelikey :)
<intelkiey> ForgeAus
<karthikp> Has anyone seen the gOS website? http://www.thinkgos.com/index.html
<karthikp> The Kubuntu website should look as cool as that.
 * karthikp is smitten by the gOS website...
 * intelkiey smites karthikp 
<MilitantPotato> looks super clean and simple
 * karthikp wakes up from day dream and gets back to work.
<ForgeAus> yeah how do I get those apps on my taskbar?
<ForgeAus> erm launcher/ kmenu/whatever
<intelkiey> kicker
<Jucato> gOS uses Enlightenment
<bubba> iḿ unable to play podcast in amarok coz of demug problem
<intelkiey> e17 ?
<Jucato> yes
<holx> hi
<karthikp> Yeah.
<ForgeAus> hey jucato :)
<karthikp> But I was smitten (*ducks*) by how neat and clean the website is.
<holx> I have a problem with my kubuntu tower, it won't shut down normally, olny, when the power button is used
<Jucato> hey ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> yeah the website is nice
<Jucato> karthikp: if you can help with the Kubuntu website, please do
<ForgeAus> kde's isn't bad, its just not as interactive and polished as gos'
<ForgeAus> but kde's is also much more informative
<Jucato> "*should* be like that" is hardly possible if there are no people to do it
<karthikp> I never learnt web design beyond html and a bit of css. :(
<Jucato> yeah... KDE isn't as unstable as E17 either... baaad KDE
<bubba> do i need a certain plugin for amarok to play podcasts
<Jucato> bubba: what format do the podcasts come in? mp3's? wma's?
<ForgeAus> lol Jucato :)
<holx> I could live with that, but that's not my tower, that's for an office:(
 * karthikp wishes he knew more web design...
<bubba> mp3...jucato
<ForgeAus> I thought you said e17 was a schizophrenic dm or something
<ForgeAus> erm wm .. I'll get it right one day lol
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yeah.. KDE isn't schizo.. baad KDE...
<bubba> i;ve just installed fluendo but didnt work
<Jucato> bubba: fluendo doesn't work with Xine (which is what amarok uses)
<Jucato> bubba: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> (or kubuntu-restricted-extras to get a whole bunch of other codecs and plugins)
 * intelkiey votes for "blackbox" for the win!
<ForgeAus> hehe I like fluxbox :)
<bubba> ty jucato
<holx> nobody knows? Please? I have to get it done in a few hrs, I have googled like a maniac, no answer:(
<Jucato> sorry no idea about the shutdown issue :(
<intelkiey> holx normally that would be considered a "kernel" issue    that does assume that the shutdown process begins and ends with the power still on and some text on the monitor saying now powering down
<holx> going to see, what it says, brb
<intelkiey> holx normally that can be confirmed with the reboot option which will work.
<KR-data> how do I make xine use alsa in stead of oss, it seems to simply ignore that I set the sound system to be alsa
<Jucato> xine and alsa are not the same thing
<Jucato> er nvm
<Jucato> sorry lol!
 * Jucato headdesks
<intelkiey> :)
<holx> intelkiey, how exactly? Not really 100% at home with linux yet
<KR-data> Jucato, lol :) been up for a long time? :p
<Jucato> it's 01:00... gimme a kup of koffee genii!!
<intelkiey> don't beet your self up Jucato,  it's just your turn    that's all.
<Jucato> I'm not a vegetable intelkiey :D
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beet
<KR-data> hehe well your not the first to make a mistake like that :p
 * intelkiey replaces the coconut on Jucato's sholders with a pumpkin
<Jucato> KR-data: if for Amarok, you can set it in Settings -> Configure AMarok -> Engine
<KR-data> Jucato, I don't like Amarok, so I just use xine-ui, nice and simple :p but it is set to use alsa, but it ignores it, but well I'll give amarok a chance :)
<holx> intelkiey, it won't say anything, just the kubuntu loading bar and then monitor shuts down
<intelkiey> holx monitor goes off but box does not ?
<holx> for a few seconds, then starts again
<intelkiey> holx shutdown is sending the wrong signal    try " sudo init 0 "  and see if it does the same thing
<holx> k, hold on
<holx> intelkiey, still does the same thing, could it be from hardware?
<emilsedgh_> !mp3 > bahram
<intelkiey> holx from hardware ?
<holx> the shutdown thing
<holx> maybe it won't power off properly
<intelkiey> holx it's a kernel issue.    not sending the proper code to the bios for power off.     you might  mention it in #kernel   and see what they say.
<holx> ok
<holx> thank you for your time
<intelkiey> there may be a know issue with your kernel version (patch may exist)
<intelkiey> there may be a known issue with your hardware also.
<intelkiey> i sujest exploring the former before the later
<intelkiey> code monkeys are known for accepting the "your hardware is faulty" option if presented to them....
<holx> heh, ok
<holx> thank you again.
<intelkiey> any time.
<ForgeAus> hehehe I have to agree there intelikey
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I want to know if the edubuntu cd comes along with the kernel development headers. I need them to compile my modem driver.
<Muhammad_Saad> I asked my question at #edubuntu but do not get an answer
<intelkiey> Muhammad_Saad i can't answer that either.   but, i'm pretty sure that the dvd does have them.
<nosrednaekim> Muhammad_Saad: yes, they are on the CD,but not installed by deafult
<intelkiey> nosrednaekim to the rescue
<Muhammad_Saad> which package?
<Muhammad_Saad> kernel-devel?
<intelkiey> linux-headers ?
<Muhammad_Saad> let me check
<Muhammad_Saad> In the directory /pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22 on the CD I see some packages starting with linux-headers-x.y.z.deb. Are these what I need?
<intelkiey> !info linux-kernel-devel
<ubotu> linux-kernel-devel (source: linux-source-2.6.22): Linux kernel hacking dependencies. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22-14.52 (gutsy), package size 46 kB, installed size 76 kB
<intelkiey> !info linux-headers
<ubotu> Package linux-headers does not exist in gutsy
<intelkiey> Muhammad_Saad i think so
<intelkiey> Muhammad_Saad also see about build-essential
<intelkiey> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<intelkiey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * intelkiey lag explodes to 62seconds
<Muhammad_Saad> I want to make everything sure before I install edubuntu because if I cannot install my modem's driver, I shall not be able to connect to the internet to download kernel headers.
<nosrednaekim> Muhammad_Saad: they are on there, trust me.
<llutz> meta-package ist named "linux-headers-generic"
<intelkiey> M$ EULA==Most Seem to Enable Usage by a Lying Answer.
<Muhammad_Saad> Thanks for all your help.
<nosrednaekim> intelkiey: whats up with your nick?
<ubuntu_> HELLO
<intelkiey> nosrednaekim ?    why what colour is it ?
<DanglyBits> is there a way to install kde 4.0.2 in gnome hardy?
<frank_> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<intelkiey> or do you mean the spelling ?
<intelkiey> :)
<frank_> DanglyBits: install kde4-core I think
<bubba> jucato i can listen my podcasts now :)
<Jucato> bubba: great! :)
<bubba> ty
<bubba> i'm trying to connect my mp3 player now
<bubba> i see in the mounting section...read only,,,quiet,,,,synchronous,,,,access time update
<bubba> do u know what should i do,,,jucato
<Jucato> um... no?
<bubba> ok
<Chesherr_Cat> what exactly does r5u870: disagrees about version of symbol videobuf_streamoff mean in dmesg
<Chesherr_Cat> im trying to recompile my webcam driver because it has decided to stop working
<intekliey> use more commas ?
<Chesherr_Cat> FATAL: Error inserting r5u870 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/extra/r5u870.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Chesherr_Cat> and here is the pastebin for my dmesg http://pastebin.ca/930531
<intekliey> sorry that was @ /dev/null   my badk.
<sigma_1234> where can i get a list of all available qt applications?
<Jucato> sigma_1234: http://www.qt-apps.org and http://www.kde-apps.org
<intkeliey> apt-cache search qt    will also produce a list of sorts
<matthew_> what package gives the svn command line client?
<frank_> matthew_: subversion
<matthew_> wow.. ok, i didn't think anybody every actually spelled it out.
<frank_> matthew_: hehe
<babeck> Does anyone know how to get transparency to work in konsole 4.0.2?
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents I am trying to install a deb package.  The package installer says that a dependency is not satisfiable.  It then goes on to mention a lib that is installed according to adept.  How do I go about resolving this?
<TameLion> Hi all..
<TameLion> Anyone using MSN on Kopete on KDE 4.0.2?
<frank_> compilerwriter: if the deb depends on another version of a package, that deb was not made for your version of ubuntu
 * genii slides Jucato a coffee
<bubba> i have a question....do i need to install a firewall on kubuntu...i dont think i have right now
<compilerwriter> So frank_ you think the problem is that I have the wrong version of kdelib4c2a installed?
<bubba> i'm looking in system setting and cant see one
<Riddell> bubba: no, you don;t
<bubba> really
<frank_> compilerwriter: is that the error you get? what deb are you trying to install?
<compilerwriter> frank_ I am trying to install a deb that is a klamav frontend.
<frank_> Riddell: I'm not sure who worked on the automatic printer installation in hardy but it worked like magic for my Brother ML-2510 ;-)
<Riddell> frank_: excellent!
<Riddell> frank_: did you get the icon in the corner?
<frank_> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> perfecty
<compilerwriter> klamav_0.42-oldkid1_i386.deb is what I am trying to install frank_
<frank_> compilerwriter: why don't you just install the one from the repository?
<compilerwriter> There is a front end from the repo?  I thought I had installed the version from the repo that was terminal only frank_
<frank_> compilerwriter: well there is a package called klamav
<frank_> !info klamav
<ubotu> klamav (source: klamav): KDE frontend for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.41.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 735 kB, installed size 2296 kB
<compilerwriter> thanks frank_
<adam_> i just installed the vice emulator but i have no idea how can i run it?
<adam_> any idea about the vice emulator?
<TameLion> Err... did the kopete from 4.0.2 make it into the PPA?
<TameLion> I seem to be running everythin 4.0.2 but still getting bugs in Kopete from the 4.0.1 version
<TameLion> :(
<ForgeAus> adman vice is for commodore computers
<ForgeAus> you need a disk or tape or cartridge image
<Vermux> with which software I can create bitmap files?
<bubba> how do i install karamba?
<ForgeAus> apt-get install karumba ?
<ForgeAus> isn't it superkarumba tho?
<ScorpKing> Vermux: gimp
<ForgeAus> dunno about the one in kde4 (its probably built into something else)
<bubba> superkarumba ok
<ForgeAus> hehe if it were me I'd call it ai-karumba :)
<ScorpKing> plasma will take care of the superkaramba stuff in kde4
<Vermux> which is better, gimp or karumba/>
<Vermux> ?
<ForgeAus> see I thought it had something to do karumba's job :)
<ForgeAus> Vermux karumba isn't a bitmap maker
<ForgeAus> its a desktop widget thingy
<Vermux> ok
<Vermux> , thanks
<DanglyBits> just installed kubuntu and all my window fonts are small how do i correct this?
<frank_> DanglyBits: System Settings->Appearance->fonts
<DanglyBits> some of the fonts are still small in programs like xchat.
<frank_> DanglyBits: ummm xchat is not a kde program. maybe the option is in xchat itself
<cuznt> gutsy sound does not work
<bubba> how i get superkaramba (karumba :) )
<stdin> frank_: System Settings > Appearance > GTK Styles and Fonts
<stdin> bubba: install the package
<frank_> DanglyBits: ^^
<ForgeAus> bubba do a search for it in adept_manager or kpackage or aptitude or dselect
<bubba> i did in adept_manager didnt see it
<stdin> !info superkaramba | bubba
<bubba> !superkaramba
<ubotu> bubba: superkaramba (source: kdeutils): a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<stdin> make sure you have universe enabled
<DanglyBits> problem solved...needed to install the microsfoft truetype fonts
<ForgeAus> I still can't get used to using ark
<bubba> how i have universe enabled stdin
<stdin> !repos | bubba
<ubotu> bubba: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bubba> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bubba> ty
<bubba> well i have universe i dont see karamba
<ForgeAus> what manager are you using? adept?
<bubba> in adding repositories...which is best gutsy partner or gutsy partner (source code)
<ForgeAus> gutsy partner?
<anon32> bubba, um... they're different things. That's like asking whether cars or airplanes are better.
<bubba> archive.canonical.....
<frank_> bubba: the source code one is optional
<anon32> As you *should* see, one is binary and the other is "source" packages.
<bubba> ah ok ty frank
<frank_> bubba: not much is useful there though
<bubba> i'm looking for superkaramba
<intelikey> i think i'm still lagging    -:- CTCP PING reply from intelikey: 104.957 seconds
<frank_> bubba: it's in universe. what version of ubuntu do you have?
<bubba> i've just install it yesterday
<bubba> kubuntu 7
<intelikey> anon32 thinks so too.
<anon32> heh
<intelikey> 7 4    or  7 10
<bubba> 7.10
<frank_> I just checked superkaramba is in the repos since 6.06
<bubba> yes
<teo_> the windows border is not displayed.. its only displayed when i run compiz in terminal
<weedar> I'm running firefox3 and java isn't working - does anyone know of a fix?
<intelikey> i can't understand why epic transposes anything with a number in it on the input line  but when it posts it to the channel it's not transposed.    i.e.   i type 7 4 and it looks like 4 7 to me until i hit enter...    same with any1 looks like 1any
<windvogel> Hello everybody!
<dragon_> hi anyone got ventrilo woring on ubuntu
<brewmaster> anyone familiar with brother printers and bad margins?
<brewmaster> googling yielded nothing
<brewmaster> my test page prints perfectly, but everything else is cut off at the top
<dragon_> anyone got ventrilo working on kubuntu yet?
<DOOM_NX> hello :)
<dragon_> hi
<dragon_> anyone got ventrilo working on kubuntu yet?
<dragon_> anyone got ventrilo working on kubuntu yet? i have tryed wine but locks mouse when i goto setup
<dragon_> anyone got ventrilo working on kubuntu yet? i have tryed wine but locks mouse when i goto setup
 * intelikey doesn't even know what ventrilo is, but if you have to run it in wine doesn't want to know.
<ForgeAus> does anaconda installer work on ubuntu?
<bubba> i have wrong repository  link in the installer...now i cant open it...how do i delete that link
<intelikey> brewmaster my one and only dealing with a brother device took me to their web site for linux drivers      not at all what i would reccomend to others.
<brewmaster> intelikey, heh, i installed their driver
<brewmaster> doesn't seem much use
<dewd> anyone here having troubles with kde 3.5.9 ?
<intelikey> ForgeAus ummm it "might" but it's the redhat installer application   why would you want to use it in ubuntu ?
<brewmaster> cups ftl
<intelikey> ForgeAus what i'm saying is it's geared for rpm based distros
<nosrednaekim> bubba: in what installer?
<nosrednaekim> bubba: you mean in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<intelikey> bubba you can edit your sources.list manually if need be.     sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ForgeAus> intelikey thats precisely why
<ForgeAus> package unity...
<intelikey> !alian | ForgeAus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> alien
<ForgeAus> but that involves converting packages and apparently its dangerous
<ForgeAus> I'm hoping anaconda handles things in a safer way
<ForgeAus> apparently it modifies apt... (which itself sounds dangerous)
<intelikey> ForgeAus "safer"  i doubt it.  but good luck anyway.
<intelikey> i'm going to take a long hot bath and forget that irc exists...
<ForgeAus> hehe
<dewd> howto downgrade from kde 3.5.9 to 3.5.8 ?
<dewd> .9 is crap
<dragon_> anyone got ventrilo working on kubuntu yet?
<verve> dewd: why?
<dragon_> tryed wine but it locks mouse up when i enter setup
<bubba> how do i change my source list from konsole
<Minnozz> Hi, does anybody have any idea why gtk-gnutella gives timeouts on every attempt to connect to an ultrapeer?
<dewd> verve
<ForgeAus> whats so bad about .9?
<dewd> verve: lot's of problems .. kded hangs up a lot when connecting usb drives (phones and such)
<nosrednaekim> holy crap....Xorg is using 259MB of ram!
<dewd> kicker keeps hiding when hiding is on
<anon32> nosrednaekim, plz to disable shared VRAM :-)
<dewd> doesn't come up until alt+f1
<dewd> and now I fucked up the path to desktop
<ForgeAus> waht you can't set it to pop back up on mouse?
<dewd> it shows the root folder now :-S
<dewd> _VERY_ annoying
<dewd> yes it _should_ pop up
<dragon_>  anyone got ventrilo working on kubuntu yet? tryed wine but it locks mouse up when i enter setup
<dewd> I really don't want to empty my .kde folder and move all kinds of stuff back
<frank_> nosrednaekim: you can use xrestop to see who the culprits are
<dewd> dragon_: use the wine repo from winehq.org
<dewd> it should work with an recent wine
<dragon_> kk though i had newest one
<martijn81> when will the next alpha be released? i want to check a bug report
<dewd> kan someone paste an $HOME/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals as it appears to be broken, I cannot change the path via kcontrol
<dewd> this really sucks
<nosrednaekim> dewd: can try
<dewd> kcontrol makes a lot of kdeglobalsECJrjb.new alike files
<dewd> but no change to my problem
<dewd> suxx
<frank_> martijn81: alpha6 has been/will be released today
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> dewd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58667/
<martijn81> frank_: it' s not on kubuntu.org homepage yet
<frank_> martijn81: maybe it's later today
<dewd> hmm that's kde4 right ?
<nosrednaekim> there will be a kde4 CD...
<bubba> the apt databe cannot open...how i fix that
<bubba> database
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bubba> ty
<ForgeAus> apt-get update usually re-reads the database but if the database is messed up then yes it should be fixed
<dewd> pff the desktop thingy is fixed
<nosrednaekim> dewd: awesome
<dewd> yeah it was really irritating ..
<dewd> uhh so the autohide thing is kinda weird too ..
<dewd> I've now configured it so that it will popup when pointer comes to left bottom
<dewd> but this is not really what's normal
<ForgeAus> dewd I generally set it to a side (well bottom) rather than a corner
<ForgeAus> ahh edge, thats the word I was looking for
<ForgeAus> an edge of the screen
<dewd> ah k this is the default I read over this option .. it should work without this setting I think
<dewd> but this works :-)
<dewd> thnx
<dewd> well that was the last time I played with kde4 for a long time
<dewd> still impossible to manage the panel properly
<nosrednaekim> that was 3.5.9 wasn't it?
<el-gokulo> lol
<martijn81> guys, currenty the "checking the mirrorserver" does not work in the installation of 7.10
<dewd> I'd like to add an normal menu button but all widgets added come in the far right
<el-gokulo> dewd, it wont work for at least kde 4.1
<martijn81> and i am not the only one in this, i have seen at least one other person complaining about this in the last days
<dewd> yeah it is kde 3.5.9 but I moved my .kde for testing kde4
<martijn81> this needs a fix asaop
<martijn81> asap
<dewd> then the problems started after moving Desktop and .kde back
<dewd> Yeah it is not really useable now if you ask me
<dewd> They kinda rushed it imho
<el-gokulo> for kde purposes ive got an kde4 user :P
<bubba> ok i did sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a and i still cant open it
<martijn81> can anyone look into this
<martijn81> please?
<dewd> this is kinda what I expected for an beta but the beta did even (far) less :-)
<martijn81> i now have sidux installed because of this
<ForgeAus> bubba what happens when you sudo apt-get update ?
<ForgeAus> whats sidux?
<dewd> martijn what's your prob
<martijn81> ForgeAus: sidux is just another debian based distro
<bubba> forgeaus...it tells me my source is not know
<bubba> i want to delete it
<ForgeAus> oh based on debian sid
<ForgeAus> wouldn't that be unstable?
<martijn81> dewd: my problem is that the installation of kubuntu 7.10 IDLE's on 82% when it says "checking the mirrorserver" (translated)
<martijn81> ForgeAus: i dunno, it worked :D
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: simplest way to fix that is to remove the network cable during installation
<dewd> hmmz during cd install you mean ?
<ForgeAus> bubba check your /etc/apt/sources.list (and/or manage repositories in adept)
<bubba> well i cant open adept
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: ok, did not know that, but i forsee people steering away from kubuntu because of this
<bubba> permission denied forgeaus
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: yeah.... i'm not sure why it started happening.... doesn't happen to everyone either
<dewd> So after connecting my phone in usb transfer mode kded is hogging a core @ 100%
<bubba> i'm new to linux
<martijn81> i see
<dewd> this nearly costed me a keyboard a few day's back
<martijn81> thanks for listening to me though
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: :)
<dewd> when selecting the automount in properties for the device
<dewd> that wasn't the case in 3.5.8
<nosrednaekim> dewd: yep... I've heard of that bug too.
<dewd> I'd really like to go back
<dewd> nosrednaekim: can it be fixed ?
<nosrednaekim> dewd: I have not installed 3.5.9 to find out ;)
<dewd> nosrednaekim: I've removed the 3.5.9 repo from sources how to downgrade this crap
<nosrednaekim> dewd: probably pretty hard....
<dewd> omg
<nosrednaekim> dewd: you'd have to remove all the kde packages and then reinstall the old versions
<dewd> argg not via pinning or something
<nosrednaekim> you might be able to... i'm not too good with apt/dpkg
<dewd> pin one pkg downgrade that and have apt sort out deps ?
<cuznt> hi i am using kubuntu gutsy and my screen resolution changed to the refresh rate of 61hz i am using the live disk and need to change it back to 60hz
<nosrednaekim> might work
<nosrednaekim> cuznt: reboot into recovery mode from grub and run the following command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-sorg"
 * dewd is thinking about gentoo again (k)ubuntu is deteriorating fast stuff doesn't get fixed (check the kdeobexsrv bug omg)
<cuznt> i will try thanks
<dewd> but downrading should be possible this should be possible in apt .. right
<nosrednaekim> dewd: should be, i've just never tried to do it
<dewd> I'd really like to put some mp3's on my phone the trivial stuff
<dewd> nosrednaekim: do you know an bugid for that bug
<dewd> ?
<dewd> perhaps there is an fix
<nosrednaekim> dewd: I can look it up..
<dewd> great couldn't find it
<dewd> kinda gay when someone asks you to put some mp3's on their phones or whatever (now my phone) "that linux stuff sux can't even  put mp3 on my phone"
<anon32> hehe
<anon32> (and mp3 sucks)
<martijn81> lame is nice though
<Ahmuck> hi.  has something changed with the way kubuntu handles wireless?
<dewd> anon32: well it might sux but I do like some noise while on the public transportation
<martijn81> mut ogg vorbis is the way to go (good jamendo.com has realized this too)
<martijn81> *but
<dewd> vorbis is nice but ipod does not play it
<anon32> bah, MPEG-2/4 AAC is far superior to Xiph.org Vorbis
<dewd> n95 probably won't either
<life> Anyone use kde 4.0.2 or know anything about why the plasma workspace might crash?
<martijn81> dewd: there actually is a project for it to play on the ipod
<dewd> costs more battery power as well
<dewd> martijn81: I know but it suxx
<martijn81> it does?
<dewd> still I think
<dewd> yeah did at least
<dewd> cpu isn't up to it
<anon32> Rockbox is all software so it uses up more battery life
<anon32> and is kind of slow
<dewd> yeah so until that changes .. I just like the noise don't really care about the route
<dewd> as long as it goes from my PC to my phone and then in my ears
<martijn81> dewd: but you should a an iriver or iaudio anyways
<martijn81> not a ipod
<dewd> yeah but I got an 2G ipod from someone
<dewd> so welll ..
<dewd> same goes for my phone btw I think it will eat more cpu power
<dewd> stoopid n95 has very bad battery life already
<dewd> nosrednaekim: can you find the id ?
<BizMan210> whats the best way to watch and/or listne to music from any machine in the world on kubuntu? is ithrough samba and ssh, or a media server like jinzora
<dewd> btw is it possible to use the kde4 theme in kde3 ?
<dewd> looks pretty good
<nosrednaekim> dewd: looking...
<nosrednaekim> dewd: nope... only for qt4 apps
<dewd> too bad thanx
<JoshOvki> BizMan210: GNUMP3d  i would say for listening
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah... its beautiful :)
<nosrednaekim> dewd: sorry, my internet is super-slow
<life> hey, again, nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> hey life
<dewd> nosrednaekim: I found it guess I was too early when searching before
<nosrednaekim> dewd: great
<nosrednaekim> cause I have to go :)
<dewd> no fix though
<cuznt> hi i was just in here
<cuznt> installed gutsy and somehow the resolution changed and refresh rate and i can not get past the boot
<cuznt> i do not know how to get to recovery mode
<manu_> i cant get my apt installer open :(
<cuznt> manu what do you need it for?
<cuznt> you can use the terminal
<bubba> sorry i had to reboot
<cuznt> maybe there are unresovled dependancies
<bubba> i put wrong source in it
<bubba> now i cant open it
<ScorpKing> cuznt: press <esc> when the computer start and select recovery mode in the grub menu
<bubba> arff
<ScorpKing> or just press <ctrl>+<alt>+<f1>
<dhq> !find libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<ubotu> File libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 found in libgtk2.0-0
<bubba> how can i delete a source in apt-installer
<bobesponja> hi
<bobesponja> I have windows on my laptop, does kubuntu comes with a partitioner so I can keep them both on dual boot or do I need to use a partition app on windows first?
<dhq> !find libglib1.2
<ubotu> Found: libglib1.2, libglib1.2-dbg, libglib1.2-dev
<life> bobesponja: the kubuntu setup will give you partitioning options
<bobesponja> life: thanks, my last version of kubuntu on cd is 6.06, does it have that too?
<daiana> hola
<life> bobesponja: Hmm, not sure, but I think it should
<daiana> me pasan la pag donde bablan castellanoi_
<NickPresta> !es | daiana
<ubotu> daiana: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<daiana> okis
<BizMan210> hey guys whats the best way to watch movies from my pc at home anywhere in the world?
<dhq> BizMan210: VLC
<BizMan210> dhq, how do i set that up, do i need to set up a media server or something.. .samba shares?
<bubba> can anyone tell me how to get full permission in the terminal
<BizMan210> bubba: sudo -s
<BizMan210> enter ur password
<BizMan210> done
<bubba> i did
<dhq> bubba: try sudo -i
<bubba> but it doesnt allow me to change the source list
<BizMan210> dhq?
<bubba> i still get permission denied
<bubba> arff
<BizMan210> dhq, how do i get vlc to stream content?
<dhq> BizMan210: well just set up the media stream and your done
<Arwen> BizMan210, it's buried in VLC's documentation. Or you can use the "streaming/transcoding" wizard.
<Ahmuck> anyone installed postbooks?
<BizMan210> bubba: try this.... chmod -R 777 /etc/apt/source.list
<Arwen> or do you mean "how do I get VLC to play streams"?
<BizMan210> No, i want to be able to play music and movies from any computer
<BizMan210> i just dont know if i need to set up a server, samba shares or what
<Arwen> oh, SAMBA should work fine for that (long as you don't need super-high performance)
<Arwen> then you can mount the shares on the clients and play files as though they were local
<BizMan210> how do i do that aiwen
<dhq> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> !smb | BizMan210
<ubotu> BizMan210: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Arwen> see the second link
<BizMan210> from any computer in the world
<BizMan210> not on my home network
<Arwen> oh... that...
<BizMan210> i mean, i can ssh in and stff
<Arwen> you probably want to run an FTP or similar server
<Arwen> I've no experience here, so you'll have to figure out how to secure that yourself
<dhq> well you have to setup ssh and all
<bubba> not working bizman
<BizMan210> i have ssh up and running
<Arwen> sftp is not a good way to stream media. Unless you have a ridiculously fast CPU.
<BizMan210> i have no problem getting in
<BizMan210> what about a media serveer
<bubba> its getting painfull here
<bubba> wrong link and i cant delete it
<Arwen> a "media server" is just any other kind of server that hosts media
<BizMan210> like jinzura
<Arwen> unless you're thinking of some kind of stream server, which doesn't quite work because then you can't select the media to play from the client
<BizMan210> i was reading if i setup it up, i can just cache my movies or music so it loads some into memory first
<BizMan210> and i shluld hav eno problem sreaming
<dhq> find libglibmm-2.4-1c2a
<ubuntu_> ok i figured out how to get to the recovery mode. to reset my moniter hz rate i was told to "sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ubuntu_> that did not work
<BizMan210> so no ideas guys?
<ubuntu_> no it did not
<ubuntu_> im at 64.1  and 61
<dhq> !fix apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix apt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dhq> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cuznt> i am using a live cd on said pc now
<ScorpKing> !aptfix > dhq
<JoshOvki> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cuznt> to get here. tried reistalling
<bubba> i'll to reinstall all because of a bad link....:(
<bubba> i did ubotu it wont work
<cuznt> !fixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dthacker-work> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dthacker-work> ubotu, ubotu, ubotu.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu, ubotu. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Corty> hi
<bubba> why do i get permission denied if i'm the root
<heath> can anyone help me get my mic to work??
<ForgeAus> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ForgeAus> bubba? doesn't sound right
<bubba> i know
<epzt> hi
<bubba> why doesnt it let me delete that source
<bubba> its not too much to ask
<epzt> I did install kde4 for a quit test and after some days uninstall it, but since, kdm does not work and I can't reinstall it
<ForgeAus> kdm doesn't work? uh? what?
<ForgeAus> use xephyr
<epzt> kdm is not install, I guess it's been install with kde4
<epzt> ininstall sorry
<bubba> ok i'm going to reinstall
<ForgeAus> sudo make me a sandwich
<ForgeAus> hehehe - http://xkcd.com/149/
<xevi__> anyone knows the name of the spanish chanel of kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> kubuntu-es ?
<ForgeAus> erm I mean #kubuntu-es ?
<xevi__> ok thanks
 * bobesponja thinks #kubuntu-es should be added to topic :)
<epzt> I try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm, but get errors concerning dependance unsatisfy
<dthacker-work> ForgeAus: xkcd ++
<dthacker-work> epzt: what install tool are you using?
<epzt> aptitude
<epzt> soryy, adept
<dthacker-work> epzt: doesn't adept have a solve switch that will pull in other packages?
<epzt> I going to have a look to
<LadyNikon> I need some help with monitor resolutions.. my monitor acer al2216W is not in the list of monitors
<LadyNikon> how i can kubuntu to see the correct resolution
<Sylvia-> Hello, play online with me ,
<Sylvia-> http://jugar-online.blogspot.com/
<dthacker-work> Sylvia: move along
<dthacker-work> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<LadyNikon> Sylvia-: please do not spam here
<dthacker-work> LadyNikon: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dthacker-work> LadyNikon: that was typed, not cut and paste so beware my typos :)
<LadyNikon> heh
 * LadyNikon sighs
<dthacker-work> LadyNikon: when you find the correct resolution, you may want to post a bug to launchpad to get it added to the next version.
<epzt> in adept when I want to install kdm, it says "interrup (install)"
<epzt> what does it mean ?
<dthacker-work> epzt: did adept crash while you were using it?
<dthacker-work> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<epzt> no
<epzt> works fine
<dthacker-work> epzt: do you have any other packages selected for install besides kdm?
<epzt> no, just kdm
<epzt> I tried also in a command line: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm, but no success
<epzt> kdm: Dépend: kdebase-bin (= 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.2) mais 4:3.5.8-2ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1 devra être installé E: Paquets défectueux
<epzt> that's what it says (sorry it's in french)
<epzt> :)
<dthacker-work> epzt: I'm sorry, but I'm out of ideas.  Anyone else have a tip?
<dhq> i messed around with glibc and gtk now i get errors can anyone help
<epzt> the think which surprise me is that I comment the deb line for kde4 packages in the sources.list file, but still list the kde4 package in adept
<LadyNikon> dthacker-work: my resolution is worse now :/
<re-align> Any way to get Kopete to play a sound when you recieve an IM, or buddies come online?
<re-align> Or should I try finding a different client?
<LadyNikon> heh most people are trying to turn that crap off
<re-align> It never has played sounds for me. And my sound system works (I watch DVDs frequently).
<re-align> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<re-align> !Pidgin
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<LadyNikon> re-align: i you want sound use Pidgin
<LadyNikon> if*
<LadyNikon> its a nice program.
<dthacker-work> Lady Nikon: sorry, but you're in trial and error land.....
<LadyNikon> great..
<LadyNikon> more like broken and big land :S
<re-align> Right, I'll get Pidgin.
<re-align> Thanks guys, and ubotu
<LadyNikon> welp
<LadyNikon> dthacker-work: i dunno what i did..
<LadyNikon> but i got the correct resolution
<LadyNikon> when i did the 2nd thing under that link
<LadyNikon> it forgot everything else :S
<danny> Hey, Anyone know the easyest way to upgrade to KDE4? I am running hardy with kde3
<NickPresta> danny, hardy questions in #ubuntu+1 (you can also try #kubuntu-kde4)
<dthacker-work> LadyNikon: everything else?
<danny> NickPresta: ok, thanks!
<LadyNikon> i dunno.. it took me back to 680x764 or something
<LadyNikon> it detected it.. in that program fine.. but when restarting X.. it didnt work
<dthacker-work> LadyNikon: so xresshow worked, but the values did not get into your xorg.conf file?
<LadyNikon> i guess .. because everything came up wrong
<LadyNikon> I went into kde and changed it from the monitor section
<LadyNikon> kept playing around til i found a setting that would take
<dthacker-work> LadyNikon: did your xorg.conf file change?
<giuseppe> Hi, my firefox today does not run. It's very strange!
<giuseppe> can you help me?
<MilitantPotato> giuseppe: is it running but crashed?
<giuseppe> I already restarted my pc, but nothing
<MilitantPotato> ah nvm
<giuseppe> you mean if it runs in background?
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: I try to launch it, as always, but today it does not run!
<LadyNikon> dthacker-work: the Xorg has the correct monitor identifier.. but the wrong model name
<LadyNikon> its almost like the xorg and the kde monitor setting merged
<LadyNikon> i dunno
<LadyNikon> i gotta do my homework and study for midterms
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: sorry, any help?
<LadyNikon> I guess i will just troubleshoot it a lil later
<wswindell> any one have myspace?
<LadyNikon> wswindell: thats off topic here
<MilitantPotato> giuseppe: I've no idea, you could try re-installing it, but I honestly don't know
<dthacker-work> LadyNikon:  you may want to save a backup copy and edit it manually.   I'm going to have to sign off now.   Good Luck.
<MilitantPotato> giuseppe: what happens when you try and run it from terminal?
<wswindell> can it network kubuntu with a vista pc
<LadyNikon> dthacker-work: thanks anyways
<NickPresta> giuseppe, what is wrong with your firefox installation?
<andrea_> someone in italian?
<LadyNikon> wswindell: myspace the website?
<NickPresta> !it | andrea_
<wswindell> !HELP! Is it possible to network a kubuntu pc with a windows vista pc
<ubotu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MilitantPotato> wswindell: yep, with samba
<NickPresta> !samba | wswindell
<ubotu> wswindell: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MilitantPotato> !samba
<LadyNikon> what NickPresta said
<wswindell> how do install samba?
<giuseppe> NickPresta: I installed it in right way and it worked fine, but today ir does not run
<MilitantPotato> visit the links above :)
<NickPresta> wswindell, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/installing-samba.html
<wswindell> i know, i was typing when you replied
<NickPresta> giuseppe, what happens when you run 'firefox' from the console?
<MilitantPotato> wswindell: I like the program gsambad for changing samba settings, makes it pretty simple for me
<giuseppe> NickPresta: now I try!
<wswindell> NickPresta, you helped me last night. thanx a Million!
<NickPresta> wswindell, yep, no problem.
<edmetal> wow
<giuseppe> NickPresta: this is the answer:
<giuseppe> (gecko:7646): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Garamond 8.3994140625'
<giuseppe> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<wswindell> people thought i was rude last night for typing in all capitals to get peoples attn
<wswindell> how can i connect to other irc servers?
<NickPresta> giuseppe, did you recently install fonts?
<wswindell> is it possible to install a program such as REALplayer on kubuntu
<NickPresta> wswindell, open a new server tab and type: /server SERVER_URI where SERVER_URI is irc.freenode.net or something
<NickPresta> !realplayer | wswindell
<MilitantPotato> !codecs | wswindell
<ubotu> wswindell: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wswindell> yes
<wswindell> ??
<giuseppe> NickPresta: I tried to change character used by Firefox. So I guess I have to change it... but I don't konw how...
<Samret> после ребута он опять не примонтирован
<MilitantPotato> giuseppe: if you've got your bookmarks backed up, you could delete your .firefox folder in your home directory
<wswindell> what do you mean
<MilitantPotato> wswindell: visit those links :)
<wswindell> no
<MilitantPotato> no?
<wswindell> i have no internet connection
<MilitantPotato> how are you on here?
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: do you know how can I check if I have my bookmarks backed up?
<MilitantPotato> giuseppe: if you did it yourself :)
<MilitantPotato> giuseppe: I'll get the file name you should copy
<wswindell> through PSP linux with A wireless hotel router
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato:
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: right!
<wswindell> Playstation Portable Linux next to my non wireless kubuntu laptop
<wswindell> i am only 15 yrs old
<wswindell> fuck you
<Philip5> i just installed kde4 with kubuntu and when i login with a clean config setup with kde4 i get a widget within a widget that has the panel with the systray and the clock. the panel is located like in the middle of the screen as that widget isn't full screen... is this a known problem for some?
<wswindell> MilitantPotato: fuck you bitch
<MilitantPotato> !ohmy | wswindell
<ubotu> wswindell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MilitantPotato> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: now the message is this:
<giuseppe> (gecko:7929): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Garamond 8.3994140625'
<giuseppe> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<MilitantPotato> giuseppe: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*****/bookmarks.html
<MilitantPotato> ~/ being your home directory
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: I try
<tdn> Where can I find backports of dcraw for Ubuntu? I would like to get a version that is at least 8.76.
<erenrich> Is there a channel to discuss the hardy alpha?
<MilitantPotato> erenrich: #ubuntu+1
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: same message. I deleted file suggested by you.. but nothing
<MilitantPotato> noo
<MilitantPotato> back that up :(
<MilitantPotato> that's your favorites
<giuseppe> well, I just moved in another directory
<MilitantPotato> ok :)
<giuseppe> so please, what I have to do?
<MilitantPotato> sorry my A key got stuck
<MilitantPotato> kids and their juice :)
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: I have copied the file... now what I have to do?
<MilitantPotato> move the .mozilla folder to your desktop
<MilitantPotato> /home/user/.mozilla
<MilitantPotato> /home/user/.mozilla/firefox
<MilitantPotato> tsorry.
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: I have to move all content of firefox's folder?
<MilitantPotato> the firefox folder itself
<MilitantPotato> not the contents
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: ok
<MilitantPotato> then open firefox, see how that goes
<MilitantPotato> it should reset firefox to the default configuration, did for me atleast
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: you were right! thanks a lot!
<MilitantPotato> giuseppe: go to bookmarks then organize
<MilitantPotato> then File>Import
<MilitantPotato> find that bookmarks.html file, and open it
<MilitantPotato> it will put your bookmarks back.
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: done!
<MilitantPotato> giuseppe: :)
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: but is it possible to recover also skin and plugin I installed b4?
<MilitantPotato> giuseppe: probably, but I'm not sure which files are what in firefox
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: Oh I see! By the way thanks very very much... I learned one more thing this night :-D
<MilitantPotato> the extentions folder maybe
<MilitantPotato> copying that over might help
<MilitantPotato> giuseppe: no problem, glad I could help
<wmgries> This might be a novice question, but is there a torrent download option for the CD version of Kubuntu 7.10?  I must be missing it if there is.
<giuseppe> MilitantPotato: great! It seems work fine ;)
<jawee> wmgries: nope, as the directory listing shows: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/
<wmgries> jawee: ok, thanks then
<NickPresta> wmgries, there is a torrent for the Kubuntu DVDs (which include more default applications). If you head to the directory listing on a mirror (like this http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/kubuntu/gutsy/) they sometimes have torrents for the CDs
<jawee> wmgries: I'm looking, but have yet to find an unofficial torrent, but there is undoubtely one out there.
<jawee> wmgries: ah, here we go: http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/27753627/?tab=summary
<NickPresta> jawee, http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/kubuntu/gutsy/
<wmgries> jawee & NickPresta: thanks for the help
<jawee> NickPresta: oh, missed that. :-)
<NickPresta> :) most mirrors should have torrents available.
<Overlock> hello tlm
<Overlock> hi all
<boggystudios> Has any one here heard of an open source program that helps one learn another language, like japanese?
<jawee> boggystudios: http://edu.kde.org/klatin/ <- KLatin :)
<erenrich> Anyone know why my sudo would fail to execute the command and not print an error message?
<LadyNikon> boggystudios: there is livemocha
<NickPresta> erenrich, which command?
<erenrich> any
<erenrich> sudo ls
<LadyNikon> its not a program though.. its a website
<erenrich> returns nothing
<ps3_> k
<jawee> boggystudios: In all seriousness, I can't find anything remotely completed for modern languages.
<jawee> boggystudios: just works in progress/ideas like this: http://code.google.com/p/uhura/
<day> la pag para hablar en castel;lno _
<prince_jammys> !es | day
<ubotu> day: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<maux__> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano??
<day> grax
<prince_jammys> !it | maux
<ubotu> maux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<maux__> ok
<jawee> root________: using your root account with IRC probably isn't the best of ideas ;)
<Israphel> XD
<phix> hi
<jawee> phix: 'ello
<prince_jammys> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kymoie> hello
<phix> 'ows it g'ing?
<kymoie> good, nice to see we have a friendly bot
<kymoie> updates broke my kde (and yes I have more information than that, but the info is long)
<kymoie> I did some updates on wednesday that managed to a) get me an ubuntu login screen when it used to be a kubuntu login screen (yes I do have gnome installed also, but kubuntu is my base system). b) make KDE4 unaccessable, c) when I open a KDE3 session I have no links on my desktop and at least 2 "malformed URL" errors on startup "malformed URL system:/" and "malformed URL trash:/". I found a bug that looks like mine ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<kymoie> ve dolphin (d3lphin) 0.9.2-0ubuntu2 and I have no idea how to find 0.9.2-0ubuntu5 the archive.ubuntu.com repos don't seem to have 5. I also don't know how to find or apply the patch they are talking about in that bug.
<nosrednaekim> kymoie: to get the kde login screen, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<nosrednaekim> kymoie: did you update to kde 3.5.9?
<kymoie> kdm is broken...
<cuznt> is there a dpkg-reconfigure list?
<nosrednaekim> uhh never mind gotta go eat...BBL
<oloughlin75> c ya nosrednaekim!
<kymoie> how do I find out what kde I have installed?
<oloughlin75> kymoie: Right click the taskbar on an empty spot and click About KDE
<kymoie> 3.5.8
<erenrich> There is a problem with the keyboard volume control (it chages the volume improperly), what component should I look at to fix the problem?
<oloughlin75> erenrich: There isn't anything you can really do, as far as I know.
<kymoie> cuznt: how would I find a dpkg-reconfiger list?
<erenrich> oloughlin75: but where would look, in the source even, to investigate this problem?
<oloughlin75> erenrich: I do not know
<erenrich> alright
<cuznt> yeeeeeeees.........
<Wolven_UK> how can i fix the dependencies when the command sudo apt-get install -f doesnt resolve the problem
<cuznt> try dpkg --configure -a in termial wolven_uk
<hacker> 有人吗？
<NickPresta> !cn | hacker
<ubotu> hacker: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hacker> 我喜欢英文频道
<Wolven_UK> cuznt:that didnt do it..
<hacker> ?
<cuznt> sorry
<hacker> haha
<Wolven_UK> its ok
<jawee> Wolven_UK: what error exactly are you getting?
<Wolven_UK> it says that the dependices cant be resolved..i installed libfontconfig1 from a .deb and it went strange during the install now i cant update or remove programs in adept
<cuznt> !sound faq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound faq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hacker> 我英语不是很好啊
<NickPresta> !english | hacker
<ubotu> hacker: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hacker> 英语不好
<NickPresta> !jp | hacker
<ubotu> hacker: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<hacker> china
<NickPresta> !cn | hacker
<ubotu> hacker: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hacker> 和你聊聊
<hacker> zh cn
<hacker> goodbye
<cuznt> neat trick NickPresta
#kubuntu 2008-03-07
<NickPresta> cuznt, ?
<NickPresta> !away > Corty
<Corty> ?
<Corty> ah, ok.
<Wolven_UK> umm.1 more question..are KDE's settings stored on the /home partition or root? if its stored in /home i'll just reinstall my system..i just dont wanna loose all my settings again..
<NickPresta> Wolven_UK, a lot of settings and such are stored in ~/.kde/. You may consider backing up that whole folder.
<cuznt> didnt you make it so it would auto convert his text to english?
<NickPresta> cuznt, nope. He apparently knew enough English to say he was from China and how to say goodbye.
<Wolven_UK> hmm...thanks for the advice everyone i'll see about that in the morning..
<Tann> How would i go about setting up a soundcard in alsa? I installed an update and alsa stopped recognizing my card
<cuznt> that is where i am at
<cuznt> except it never did yet
<deuryte> CAN SOME ONE TELL ME HOW TO GET A HOLD OF AN op?
<cuznt> ops.
<cuznt> i dont think there are any really listed
<Tann> How would i go about setting up a soundcard in alsa? I installed an update and my card no longer works
<NickPresta> deuryte, no need for caps. You can join #ubuntu-ops and speak to an op there
<cuznt> !chathelp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chathelp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deuryte> sorry
<Dr_willis_> the ops are undercover. :)
<NickPresta> Dr_willis_, ninjas, really ;)
<Tann> What exactally does it mean when Kmix says "Mixer Cannot be found"?
<bubba> what u all use to play embedded videos on firefox?? mplayerplug-in not working well
<Dr_willis_> I tend to use the totem plugin for firefox.
<NickPresta> bubba, I use the mplayer plugin. It works rather well. What site are you having trouble with?
<bubba> i've just download totem but not seeing the plugin
<bubba> most of all presta
<NickPresta> bubba, hmm. strange. I rarely have problems. You could try the 'kaffeine-mozilla' plugin
<Daisuke_Ido> there's also a vlc plugin
<Daisuke_Ido> which, being vlc, should be slightly better.
<bubba> it plays embedded videos?
<Daisuke_Ido> by better i mean "better able to handle most codecs due to it being vlc"
<cuznt> Tann https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<szakulec> Tann- no mixer found means kmix can't find any sound devices
<Tann> szakulec: how would i setup a device?
<szakulec> I'm not sure how you normally setup a sound card- in the past I had to compile my alsa drivers from source, which you didn't
<bubba> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<szakulec> can you type lsmod in a terminal and put the output on one of the pastebin sites?
<Tann> http://tan-com.com/lsmod.txt
<stond> I have a problem with trying to change the Icon of my USB device (AKA my PSP) when I right click and go to propreties and I choose other and I browse to my folder with the png file I want to use but the Icon doesnt change how can I fix this
<Tann> http://pastebin.com/d7ec8e923
<hrhansen> is the newest nvidia driver (169.12) available as a proper .deb for kubuntu somewhere?
<stond> I have a problem with trying to change the Icon of my USB device (AKA my PSP) when I right click and go to propreties and I choose other and I browse to my folder with the png file I want to use but the Icon doesnt change how can I fix this
<cuznt>  Building alsa-source, step 1, please wait. right now i am doing it
<Tann> szakulec: http://pastebin.com/d7ec8e923
<stond> I have a problem with trying to change the Icon of my USB device (AKA my PSP) when I right click and go to propreties and I choose other and I browse to my folder with the png file I want to use but the Icon doesnt change how can I fix this
<user5> Il file delle voci del desktop
<user5> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<user5> ha una voce di menu non valida
<user5> addAsPodcast.
<user5> somebady can you help me ? thank you
<GrayFox> someone online?
<GrayFox> need help compiling my kernel
<stond> I have a problem with trying to change the Icon of my USB device (AKA my PSP) when I right click and go to propreties and I choose other and I browse to my folder with the png file I want to use but the Icon doesnt change how can I fix this
<user5> stond: do you must be root for modify icon
<user5> must use command sudo
<Dr_willis_> I noticed under gnome, you can set the icon, and mountpoint and other things for removeable media..   Not quite as easy under kde. :(
<GrayFox> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/742867
<Dr_willis_> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<GrayFox> please have a look at it
<Dr_willis_> You could summarize the problem. I havent compiled a kernel in years.
<GrayFox> summary: i am getting a weird error message and i do not know how to handle it
<GrayFox> ^^
<GrayFox> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/742867
<stond> can someone tell me what to tpe in the terminal to modify icons such as the one for my PSP it is a ipod and I want to change it
<stond> can someone tell me what to type in the terminal to modify icons such as the one for my PSP it is a ipod and I want to change it
<stond> can someone tell me what to type in the terminal to modify icons such as the one for my PSP it is a ipod and I want to change it
<Jucato> !patience | stond
<ubotu> stond: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tann> stond: in the terminal type "sudo konqueror" then in konquer go to "/media" and then change the icon (right click > properties)
<stond> ok thank you I will try and see if that works
<GrayFox> oh man... this is sad
<Tann> GrayFox: ?
<GrayFox> stond posts his problem 4 times and gets his answer
<GrayFox> and i try not to spam and i am ignored -_-
<stdin> if no one knows, no one answers
<GrayFox> k
<GrayFox> that sounds logical :D
<coreymon77> stond: ya, that doesnt need to be done cmdline
<stond> I promises i will be more pataint in the future
<szakulec> tann: if you're still there, sorry about taking so long- you apparently have no sound drivers loaded
<Jucato> not everyone knows how to compile kernels :)
<szakulec> how do I get that red colored text?
<GrayFox> ähm, do you mean in irc?
<stond> coerymon77] then how do i do it
<GrayFox> if someone writes your nick, you'll get it
<szakulec> ah
<hacker> kubuntu password?
<GrayFox> szakulec: you see?
<szakulec> GrayFox: thanks
<hacker> kubuntu-cn password?
<hacker> 中文频道密码？
<GrayFox> hacker: try writing whole sentences
<GrayFox> hacker: try writing whole sentences
<Jucato> !cn | hacker
<ubotu> hacker: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<LjL> !cn | hacker
 * Jucato wins this round :)
<GrayFox> should be easier for us to understand your problem ;)
<hacker> thanks
<draik> Is libdvdcss2 no longer a package? How do I get it? I cannot get k9Copy to work.
<LjL> Jucato: i was lagged by the kickings, i swear! :P
<prince_jammys> !medibuntu | draik
<ubotu> draik: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<draik> k9copy on my laptop works just fine. On my desktop, it just escalates the Elapsed Time to about 12 hours then dies
<Jucato> draik: it never was a package from the official repos iirc (and hi btw)
<Jucato> !libdvdcss2 | draik
<ubotu> draik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<draik> Hey Jucato. How have you been?
<hacker> 有没有人会安装雷鸟邮件客户端
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> this is the english channel
<prince_jammys> hacker:  /joint #ubuntu-cn
<Jucato> hacker: English only
<prince_jammys> oops
<bubba> i need totem plugin anyone knows how to get it
<prince_jammys> hacker:  /join #ubuntu-cn
<hacker> ^^
<hacker> 加了，人少
<Jucato> 2nd warning already hacker.
<coreymon77> hacker: english!
<re-align> I think he may be having trouble joining the chinese channel
<prince_jammys> probably
<re-align> I think I saw him mention something about a password for that channel some lines ago.
<GrayFox> ähm
<hacker> thunderbird install method?
<re-align> As in, needing a password for it
<GrayFox> do you really thing, that channel has a password?
<Jucato> there's no #kubuntu-cn channel (which he was asking for) afaik
<Tann> szakulec: well, its odd though. It was working and then i did an updat and it won't work now
<prince_jammys> !find thunderbird
<hacker>  thunderbird install method?
<Jucato> hacker: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<ubotu> Found: mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail, thunderbird-locale-be, thunderbird-locale-bg, thunderbird-locale-ca, thunderbird-locale-cs (and 36 others)
<GrayFox> oh my dear
<szakulec> Tann: try rebooting- hopefully it will find the snd drivers and load them for you
<ahmos> !sysfence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysfence - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> hacker: yes, sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<GrayFox> hacker: RTFM
<GrayFox> -_-
<Tann> szakulec: I've rebooted several times since the update
<Jucato> GrayFox: please don't say that
<GrayFox> well, but in this case.... okay... sorry... ^^
<hacker> haha
<hacker> thanks
<GrayFox> hacker: you got a package-manager
<GrayFox> hacker: there you should also find thunderbird
<hacker> apt-get -f install
<GrayFox> ?
<prince_jammys> why?
<GrayFox> omg
<hacker> install succeed
<hacker> good
<prince_jammys> ok
<hacker> evolution 2.12.1
<hacker> i english is very poor!
<fabio> i'm going to install kde 4 from debian
<fabio> anyone using already it ?
<Jucato> hacker: then ask in #ubuntu-cn where you can speak in chinese
<hacker> ok
<Jucato> fabio: um.. wrong place to ask?
<prince_jammys> he means debian package, probably
<fabio> kubuntu ~= kde
<prince_jammys> not debian distro
<prince_jammys> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<fabio> i got debian but i suppose this is a plase for kde users
<prince_jammys> fabio: try #kubuntu-kde4
<fabio> ohh.
<Jucato> fabio: it's not good to mix Debian repositories with Kubuntu repositories if you're trying to install KDE 4 from Debian
<fabio> my question is very simple
<fabio> i got debian
<prince_jammys> fabio: #debian
<Jucato> yes. and we got Kubuntu.
<fabio> you don't know debian users
<prince_jammys> heh
<Jucato> I think there's a #debian-kde channel too
<fabio> they don't even waste time about desktop stuff
<fabio> how much memory i need ?
<prince_jammys> fabio: there's also #kde
<fabio> will it run faster than kde 3 ?
<hacker> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<hacker> ^^
<fabio> i will go in kde ... bye bye
<prince_jammys> bye. good luck
<hacker> KDE4
<wswindell> hello
<draik> prince_jammys: Jucato: Thanks. k9Copy is working now :) Many yays!
<jamaur> anyone know how to mount an iso image from the kubuntu live CD
<wswindell> prince_jammys helped me install Frostwire  last night
<hacker> english is studied with you
<NickPresta> !iso | jamaur
<ubotu> jamaur: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<prince_jammys> heh
<wswindell> Thanx a Billion!
<oloughlin75> Does anyone know if there is a good plugin for amarok and the AWM?
<wswindell> its really fast
<jamaur> NickPresta, that doesn't work from a live CD
<jamaur> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<jamaur> that's what I get
<jamaur> googling gives me nothing
<wswindell> know of any good irc channels
<Jucato> wswindell: for?
<hacker> have people would and like to do my english teachet
<wswindell> teen chat, gaming
<hacker> teacher?
<Jucato> hacker: no
<prince_jammys> hacker: no, this is the help channel, not the learn english channel
<hacker> my god
<wswindell> jucato: teen chat, dating
<oloughlin75> hacker: That sounds -bad-
<Jucato> wswindell: hm.. there are lots of channels in freenode, although most are related to free software
<wswindell> can you tell a few
<Jucato> wswindell: you can try ##offtopic or #freenode-social
<NickPresta> jamaur, is the iso image on the network (nfs or smb) filesystem?
<oloughlin75> wswindell: and and acedemic related... /list for a list of channels
<Jucato> wswindell: just be careful with the /list command. you might lag a bit
<jamaur> NickPresta, it's on the default home directory from the live CD
<jamaur> I'm trying to create a bootable live USB
<jamaur> I (foolishly) tried to install from a corrupted live CD
<jamaur> now this comp is completely useless save for booting from live cd
<jamaur> so i need to try to reinstall
<NickPresta> jamaur, well, aside from making sure you aren't in the directory you want to use as a mount point, I don't know how else to help, sorry.
<jamaur> but I can't just burn a new cd from within the live cd environment...
<prince_jammys> i see
<ahmos> hi i installed sysfence but,
<ahmos> No configuration given
<ahmos> sysfence v0.14, 21-06-2004
<ahmos> Usage: sysfence <config file> [<config file> ...]
<oloughlin75> jamaur: Try using DSL (Damn small linux) or penlinux... then download and burn the ISO
<darkstar> hi
<ahmos> so what i can do?
<jamaur> oloughlin, i don't have access to a cd drive
<jamaur> the live CD makes it impossible to burn anything
<jamaur> there's no other way to mount an .iso image?
<oloughlin75> jamaur: You can mount an iso image with mount
<ghost> can u use custom scripts with konversation?
<oloughlin75> !mount | jamour
<ubotu> jamour: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<oloughlin75> jamaur: I am not sue if you could start the installation from the mounted ISO from the flash drive, though
<oloughlin75> maybe though!
<jamaur> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<stond> can some one tell me how to change the uid of files using terminal
<wswindell> kubrick.freenode.net
<oloughlin75> jamaur: try it
<oloughlin75> stond: "man chmod"
<bubba> i dont understand i've install mplayer plugin..it play like 1 sec and stop
<oloughlin75> bubba: wma?
<oloughlin75> *wmv
<stond> then what I want to change it from 1000 to 0
<bubba> embedded videos
<oloughlin75> bubba: It happens to me sometimes when I play wma streams, I am not sure if there is a fix.workaround
<oloughlin75> stond: I am not sure... read the manual
<stond> what manual
<bubba> so what u using oloughlin
<oloughlin75> bubba: I don't watch that many videos lol
<bubba> ahhhh :)
<oloughlin75> bubba: use a real or quicktime stream instead, if its availible
<jhutchins> stond: man <command> in console or # command in konqueror.
<jamaur> okay, fixed it
<jamaur> copied the iso to a different partition
<stond> what is the command I am a noob at this
<oloughlin75> stond: "man" stands for manual
<oloughlin75> stond: so "man chmod"
<bubba> mplayer used to do it all oloughlin
<oloughlin75> bubba: It is what I use... if you download the file it will play... I am not sure why streaming freezes sometimes
<bubba> oloughlin i can play it on mplayer url
<bubba> but if i go to the site it stop lol
<bubba> strange
<oloughlin75> does it to me too lol idk
<willis__> Wee.. Now that they have switched me from Insight to Comcast! gee.. My service is so much better! i used to never Lose connection every 5 min! its so much better now that i cant even  chat on irc. heh heh..
<cuznt> i reconfigured my sound driver from source and still no sound in gutsy
<karllenz> hi mim rather new to linux and need some help with file sharing between ubuntu and osx
<oloughlin75> karllenz: I /think/ you need samba.. but I am not sure
<oloughlin75> !samba | karllenz
<ubotu> karllenz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<oloughlin75> I am not the one to ask, though!
<Tann> Hello all. I am back ;) . I installed some drivers and kmix recognizes my card, but still no sound. help?
<karllenz> i have samba aka smb
<karllenz> right
<karllenz> and i went to the shared folders picked what i wanted to share and i share it as smb
<karllenz> i see my linux box on my mac but it tells me connection failed
<oloughlin75> keffie_jayx: try this: http://viebrock.ca/article/22/file-sharing-from-linux-to-os-x-a-quick-guide
<willis__> karllenz,  you see the shares? or just the machine..
<karllenz> just the machine
<willis__> You may need to manyally install the samba package.
<willis__> that 'shareing stuff' in kde, never seems to work for me.
<karllenz> apt-get samba?
<willis__> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<karllenz> sudo apt-get samba?
<willis__>  dont forget the INSTALL option. :)
<karllenz> sudo apt-get install samba? lol im really still new
<oloughlin75> karllenz: yep
<karllenz> thanx
<karllenz> ill try that
<willis__> i normally 'sudo apt-get install samba' then i give the users samba passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<Tann> will anyone be able to help my with my issue?
<willis__> then i manually edit the smb.conf file to enable the home shares.
<karllenz> ok u lost me there lol
<oloughlin75> !sk | Tann
<ubotu> Tann: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<willis__> install the samba-doc package, and read the using samba book.
<oloughlin75> !ask | Tann
<ubotu> Tann: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<willis__> I want to share the whole 'homes' directory for all my users. :)
<karllenz> o ok
<jawee> oloughlin75: minor typo ;)
<oloughlin75> jawee: Just one letter :)
<karllenz> the sudo apt-get install samba said the newest version is already installed
<willis__> i also enable several public shares, and other things
<willis__> Now ya know why i manually edit the smb.conf, and dont rely on that kde samba config tool stuff.. :)
<KHJNHNKJ> YO
<karllenz> right on
<stond> can some one tell me what to type in terminal to change the uid of a file 1000 to 0
<stond> can some one tell me what to type in terminal to change the uid of a file from 1000 to 0
<willis__> 0 is owned by root. 1000 is owned by the first user.
<willis__> chown root.root whatever
<Tann> KMix is recogonizing my card and all, but there is no sound from any software
<willis__>  thats changing the owner of a file, not technicially the files 'uid'
<oloughlin75> Tann: ... what id your sound card?
<oloughlin75> is*
<Tann> its a VIA 8237 in my everex gPC
<willis__> Ive some sound cards/alsa drivers have that isue Tann  the cards are  not totally supported.. but that is a pc that came with the gOS thing?
<Tann> willis__: yes, but what is odd, is it was working fine untill the other day
<willis__> Tann,  that sounds like some update/upgrade broke somthing then.
<willis__> Try booting an older kernel from the grub menu - perhaps
<mkpaa> I updated to kde 4.0.2 and now I'm missing startkde (and can't start x with kde4, but kdm and kde3 work right) - anyone else had similar problems?
<Jucato> mkpaa: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<david_> hello
<mkpaa> danke
<cmlalex> any bttv gurus here?
<wswindell> sex
<wswindell> sorry, i was wondering about a package called sxs.
<david_> does anyone know how to find the (hdx,y) id for partitions in grub menu?
<nosrednaekim> !info sxs
<ubotu> Package sxs does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> david_: 0 would be the equivalend of "hda" and hd0,0 would be the equivalent of hda1
<nosrednaekim> s/0/hd0
<david_> so I have windows xp on /dev/sda1 in grub it is (hd0,0) and kubuntu is /dev/sda3 in grub it is (hd0,2)
<nosrednaekim> david_: that is correct (if you don't have any pata hard drives in your computer)
<david_> ok that makes sense.
<david_> my follow up question is I just installed vista on an Extended Partition and it is /dev/sda4. But the os is on /dev/sda5
<david_> How would I put it in Grub?
<nosrednaekim> grub understands extended partitions
<nosrednaekim> it would be hd0,4
<david_> thanks a bunch
<david_> will try
<stond> can somone tell me why when i type sudo konqueror in terminal i wont let me and say that the uid is 1000 and needs to be 0
<nosrednaekim> !kdesudo
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jucato> he's gone
<nosrednaekim> bleh
<BluesKaj> Jucato, nosrednaekim , I had a guy telling me I should try 'sidux' - debian flavoured OS ...any comments ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: i've heard good things about it... they use rolling release.
<Jucato> BluesKaj: none that I can tell. it's based on Debian Sid (Unstable)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: its a bit more like raw debian though
<Jucato> but it uses KDE so that's +1 for it :)
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> have a live cd ...was tempted to install it but the thing that turned me off wasn't the OS, so much as the support chat atitude to new ppl .
<nosrednaekim> debian-like?
<BluesKaj> guess I'm hooked on (#)kubuntu  :-)
<BluesKaj> no more like mepis or kubuntu IMO
<nosrednaekim> I mean the chat attitude
<Frederick> folks I need some help is the firefox3in1 valid for the last beta release?
<BluesKaj> ppl seem helpful to some degree
<nosrednaekim> firefox3in1?
<BluesKaj> latest is FF3beta3
<Frederick> BluesKaj: I meant a script which managed to install multimedia suport, java and flash
<Jucato> Frederick: unfortunately, we can't support 3rd party scripts/apps.. you might want to check in #firefox
<PriceChild> csd
<Frederick> Jucato: it was a script form the community :p
<Frederick> oki it is no major
<Frederick> deal
<BluesKaj> flashplugin-nonfree,mozilla-plugin, and java6, I think
<Jucato> which community?
<Frederick> I got also no sound, I dont know why
<Frederick> lspci lists the card, checked alsa mixer
<Jucato> best place to ask help about "community" scripts is from the person(s) who made the script :)
<Frederick> I can play sound files
<Frederick> and just get no sound
<Frederick> obviously, sound is turned on, and volume is properly set. :(
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type ,alsamixer
<Frederick> BluesKaj: Ive done it already
<Frederick> checked all settings
<ps3> super
<Frederick> BluesKaj: I get no errors also, I just get no sound
<BluesKaj> kmix ?
<Frederick> it is behaving strabge
<Frederick> I have a nvidia card oki?  HDA Nvidia scroll bar seems strange
<murat> could somebody help me ?
<murat> i cannot install amsn
<murat> and i cannot use kopete
<BluesKaj> murat, try pidgin
<murat> pidgin ?
<murat> how can i install it
<Jucato> the same way you install any package
<Jucato> Adept or Add/Remove Programs or apt-get or aptitude
<jawee> murat: wait, wait. what's wrong with kopete?
<murat> i don't know
<murat> when i'm trying to coonnect
<murat> iti is crashing
<jawee> murat: oh, that can be fixed
<jawee> murat: it's a problem with msn
<murat> really
<murat> how can i fix it
<jawee> murat: one sec, let me find the deb package
<murat> ok
<Jucato> if it's a new installation of Kubuntu, you just need to update
<murat> it is kubuntu 7.10
<murat> and i think something wrong in my source.list
<jawee> murat: just install this: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<jawee> click where it says fixed .deb
<Jucato> jawee: that fix has been put into the official updates already
<jawee> download that, double click to open the installer
<jawee> Jucato: oh. Well I did that when I first got Gusty...
<Jucato> he just needs to update his system to get the update
<Jucato> yes because back then it wasn't immediately put into the updates. but now, on a fresh install, you just have to update your system and you'll get it
<jawee> Jucato: k'do. Didn't realize
<murat> ok i am installing it
<murat> also i am new on kubuntu
<murat> and i'm trying to learn this
<jawee> murat: have you used Linux before?
<Jucato> yep. that's why I recommended updating your system. keep your system up to date with bug and security fixes
<murat> no i didn't
<murat> i mean i used opensuse but not as a root
<murat> just as a guest
<jawee> live cd?
<BluesKaj> odd , I just tried kopete with msn and it works fine , didn't update
<BluesKaj> first time used
<murat> ok i am installing package
<murat> it is installed
<murat> what should i do now ?
<jawee> run kopete again
<murat> thank you
<murat> it is working
<jawee> da nada
<jawee> you still should update your system though
<murat> ok
<MrJoey> How do I get a listing of what codecs my lavc has?  (lavc being an audio codec for ffmpeg/mencoder)
<murat> i have some problems with firefox. it is not connecting somewhere
<murat> is anybody there ?
<xp_killer> nope
<coreymon77> definitely not here
<Apple_Cat> bit more info murat?
<coreymon77> murat: apple_cat is not here either
 * Apple_Cat makes swooshing noises 
<murat> could somebody help me ?
<Apple_Cat> bit more info murat?
<murat> i could not updating system with sudo apt-get uptade
<murat> update
<Apple_Cat> what's your native language, murat?
<murat> turkish
<xp_killer> lol
<murat> is it funny ?
<murat> could something wrong in my source.list ?
<BluesKaj> !tk | murat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !tr | murat
<ubotu> murat: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Apple_Cat> thanks, i couldn't find a turkish room anywhere
<murat> there is nobody in turkish room
<khaled> hey can anyone help me
<Apple_Cat> What's the problem ?
<khaled> im tryin to find a linux program that can mount iso files
<khaled> like a linux alternative of daemon tools
<BluesKaj> kiso
<Daisuke_Ido> !iso | khaled
<ubotu> khaled: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<khaled> iim not tryin to burn tho
<khaled> im tryin to like mount it to the HD then install without a cd
 * Daisuke_Ido weeps for the future
<Daisuke_Ido> khaled: did you read what that said or just skip to the part that said !burning?
<khaled> im actually trying it atm
<khaled> but i didnt want to try and i can only burn so i wanted to clarify
<khaled> haha
<khaled> k when using that code
<Erickj92> am i able to get flash via sudo apt-get?
<khaled> how do i specify the location
<khaled> khaled/home/desktop if its on my desktop???
<tin> Erickj92: yes, search on 'flash' to see the choices
<Erickj92> ok, thanks
<murat> how can i install compiz fusion on kubuntu 7.10 ?
<Apple_Cat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Apple_Cat> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<murat> how can i find a source.list for kubuntu 7.10 ?
<stond> can some one tell me how to change the icon of a removable medium such as my PSP I can not change the icon from an ipod to a png file of my choose
<Frederick> folks I got a fresh install but no sound
<stond> can some one tell me how to change the icon of a removable medium such as my PSP I can not change the icon from an ipod.png icon to a psp.png icon of my choose
<BluesKaj> murat ,alt+F2, kdesudo kate /etcapt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> murat correction ,alt+F2, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frederick> and without sound I cant program :p
<andresj> any reason for KDE 4.0.2 suddenly crashing every time I open it? I just upgraded one hour ago...
<BluesKaj> Frederick, lspci | grep audio
<stond> can some one tell me how to change the icon of a removable medium such as my PSP I can not change the icon from an ipod.png icon to a psp.png icon of my choice
<Frederick> BluesKaj: nothing is listed
<murat> ok i need a source.list
<BluesKaj> Frederick, no 'audio controller' ?
<murat> mine is not correct
<Frederick> no but
<BluesKaj> murat go to google and look for one there
<Frederick> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<Frederick> is listed
<BluesKaj> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BluesKaj> Frederick, asoundconf set-default-card "nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio"
<Frederick> and?
<BluesKaj> Frederick, you may need to DL the driver from nvidia as well
<stond> can some one tell me how to change the icon of a removable medium such as my PSP I can not change the icon from an ipod.png icon to a psp.png icon of my choice
<Tann> stond: did what i suggest not work earlier?
<Frederick> how?
<Frederick> man it broke my stuff :/
<BluesKaj> stond, right click on the icon , the choose properties/ click on the icon /system icons ...go from there
<BluesKaj> Frederick, go to the nvidia site and find your card and look for linux driver support
<stond> BluesKaj  that did not work it keeps gooing back to the same icon
<BluesKaj> you can't choose icons in the list ?
<regeya> for whatever reason, in the middle of all the folks having all kinds of problems, I'd just like to say that my machine at this time is working great, afaik nothing's broken, kudos to all developers, not just kubuntu developers, for helping to make this what is for me the maytag of OSes
<stond> Tann I cant figure out the sudo konqueror thing I keep getting a butt load of errors about file uip is 1000 and not 0
<Tann> stond: did konqueror open?
<Frederick> BluesKaj: oki there is no driver, but damm last kubuntu had no problems with sound
<BluesKaj> stond, right click on the icon , the choose properties/ click on the icon in the properties box /system icons/choose icon in the list
<Jucato> !kdesu | Tann and stond
<ubotu> Tann and stond: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Tann> that works too
<Tann> you can run "kdesu konqueror"
<Tann> i always tend to forget that one
<stond> BluesKaj when i check the proptries the little pic of the icon in the upper left coner of the window is what i want but it is not changed on the desktop
 * BluesKaj puts his head in his hands in frustration 
<Jucato> I'm not actually sure.. but maybe the icon for media can be set/changed in Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> media -> ?
<Jucato> stond: you can also try asking in #kde
<Jucato> someone there might know
<Erickj92> i dont know what package to pick for flash player for firefox
<Jucato> Erickj92: flashplugin-nonfree
<Erickj92> Jucato, will i be able to watch youtube videos with that?
<Jucato> sure
<Jucato> stond: what icon does the PSP use when connected?
<monte48lowes> ipod
<Jucato> oh
<monte48lowes> I think it has to do with how KDE is handling the PSP
<Jucato> or how the system sees it too
<monte48lowes> true
<BluesKaj> jucato, he's not following the sequence i gave him to change his icon , I'm sure
<NickPresta> I remember I changed my PSP icon from the ipod to a generic removable storage icon and it stayed the same every time I would mount the PSP. *shrug* It appears to work for some and not for others.
<Jucato> BluesKaj: hold on let me try yours :)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: where should I right-click again? icon on the desktop or in media:/
<monte48lowes> desktop
<BluesKaj> in the properties box
<Jucato> hm.. that doesn't work... changing the File Associations icon works though
<Jucato> oh wait
<BluesKaj> desktop first
<BluesKaj> then the properties box
<stond> BluesKaj when i typed sudo konqueror did open but i also got a list of errors saying something about the uid is 1000 and not 0 will it still work
<Jucato> BluesKaj: yes, but not the icon box itself, but the wrench icon that you have to click
<Jucato> stond: ok here's what you can try to do. follow it step by step ok?
<Jucato> stond: plug in your PSP, it should show an icon on the desktop right?
<BluesKaj> not the wrench icon , that just changes the icon for that file association
<Jucato> BluesKaj: exactly
<Jucato> BluesKaj: because it's a removable media, not a static file, so the normal icon change doesn't happen
<BluesKaj> he just wants to change the icon for his ipod ,from his explanation
<Jucato> yes. and from his explanation, any change he makes doesn't stay whenever he replugs his PSP
<Jucato> actually change the icon for his PSP (which is an ipod by default it seems0
<mixed> I have an XP IDE HD with disk errors, I have it setup as slave in my distro, are there any utilities that will let me fix the errors on the HD?
<BluesKaj> ok Jucato , point taken , wasn't aware of that
<monte48lowes> mixed: testdisk
<ForgeAus> hehe andLinux brings me here :) nice!
<ForgeAus> I'm in Konversation btw
<Jucato> BluesKaj: afaik, KDE decides on which icon to use for removable media depending on the type. see the File Associations tree for media
<stond> ok I plugged it in and it show an ipod icon i want to change it to a png icon i have downloaded
<ForgeAus> (same as in real Kubuntu)
<monte48lowes> mized: please review Christophe's website. he has very easy to follow directions there
<Jucato> stond: right-click on the icon. select Properties then click on the wrench icon that you see
<Jucato> (the wrench icon is at the far right, on the same level as "Type:"
<ForgeAus> Jucato how do I stop kwin and start fluxbox?
<ForgeAus> (without exiting kde)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: kinda hackish...  make sure you have a konsole or Alt+F2 open otherwise you won't be able to start fluxbox
<BluesKaj> well sacktime here, night gents and gentilles
<ForgeAus> ok I have a konsole
<Jucato> ForgeAus: kill kwin in the process table (Ctrl+Esc) then type "fluxbox &" in Alt+F2 to start it
<Jucato> hm.. better stick with Alt+F2 though..
<Jucato> Konsole might complain about no display set
<ForgeAus> um I think I need to go to ksysguard to kill kwin
<Jucato> stond: still with me?
<Jucato> wel Ctrl+Esc starts ksysguard
<prince_jammys> fluxbox --replace    is no good?
<Jucato> (at least the process table part)
<Jucato> prince_jammys: nope
<ForgeAus> (in andLinux control escape still brings up windows start menu)
<Jucato> andLinux?
<stond> Jucato ok now what
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> its a kernel emulator for windows :)
<ForgeAus> very nice imho
<Jucato> stond: you clicked on the wrench icon? a new window/dialog box should appear
<ForgeAus> basically embeds kubuntu in windows
<Jucato> stond: you'll see the icon for the ipod at the left and "Filename Patterns" at the right. ( just making sure we're on the same page)
<ForgeAus> (though the desktop is shared)
<ForgeAus> (because Xming has a "rootless" mode
<Jucato> ForgeAus: er... :/
<stond> Jucato yes I clicked the little wrench in the little bow
<ForgeAus> at least I think thats what it calls it
<Jucato> stond: ok, in that new window that popped up, click on the ipod icon to change it, once you changed it. click Apply then OK
<Jucato> that should work now
<ForgeAus> basicaly means that the x-desktop is "transparent" and it uses Windows' decorators :)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yeah. the "er..." is for running Linux embedded in Windows :P
<ForgeAus> I can show you a screenshot, its nice
<ForgeAus> but I have to email u I don't htink I can dcc
<ForgeAus> either that or if you know how I can paste it to a temp website
<Jucato> I saw the website :)
<stond> Jucato ok the picture was the same as the icon for my usb sd cardreader
<ForgeAus> oh ok :)
<ForgeAus> but you didn't see my prettier transparent window borders one :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> stond: so it didn't work?
<stond> i dont know just a sec
<stond> Jucato ok it changed my usb sd cardreader icon but not the ipod icon which is my psp
<ForgeAus> hehe Jucato if anyone joins here with the nick cobuntu they're probably using andLinux (its the default nickname)...
<Jucato> ow...
<Jucato> ah coLinux...
<Jucato> sheesh..
<ForgeAus> yes colinux is what AndLinux is based on
<Jucato> stond: hm.. strange... sorry I have no PSP/iPod to really test it with. only have USB flashdrives
<ForgeAus> (that + xming + pulseaudio (was esd) and a few other minor things)
<Jucato> as far as my usb drive is concerned, it works
<Jucato> interesting... or not :P
<stond> Jucato well thinks for your help
<ForgeAus> hmm
<ForgeAus> I dunno the su pass :( It doesn't have one in the main console but  I didn't use & to run stuff
<ForgeAus> so I'm a little messed up there
<ForgeAus> at least I got sudo now :)
<ForgeAus> hehe something I couldn't get for my interix subsystem
<Jucato> they have a forum. you can ask there :P
<ForgeAus> Andlinux does yeah
<ForgeAus> its also got a channel #andLinux but theres hardly anyone there
 * Jucato didn't know colinux was actually still alive
<ForgeAus> hehe apparently so
<Jucato> anyway, lunch time.
<Jucato> stond: try asking in #kde some time about your problem. I vaguely recall some people asking about that in the past
<mixed> monte48lowes, thanks for the 411, im installing testdisk right now
<dthacker> join #ubuntu
<dthacker> argh
<cheeby> hi.  running heron.  what package do I need to get vim syntax hilighing?  I did an apt-get install gvim and though all the dependencies would be statisfied.
<Apple_Cat> what language do you want syntax highlighting for ?
<cheeby> php
<cheeby> python, perl, sql, java, ruby
<cheeby> bash
<cheeby> on my ubunty system, the whole thing just works.
<ps> hi, does anybody know how to get compiz working on kubuntu with kde?
<Apple_Cat> do you know if you have all the syntax files in the vim/syntax directory ?
<cheeby> Apple_Cat: not sure.  checking.  just wondering what the command would be to install them.
<Apple_Cat> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=790
<Apple_Cat> in vim, :cal SetSyn("perl") will turn it on, replace perl for whichever other language you want
<Apple_Cat> although it should autodetect and enable as soon as you save the file, ie. saving a file as foo.py will turn python syntax highlighting on
<Apple_Cat> if you have automatic syntax highlighting on in your vimrc
<cheeby> yeah.  I'll check that.
<cheeby> thanks.
 * cheeby has to deal with crying baby
<vALIEN> boo
<vALIEN> its 4:20
<Apple_Cat> 04:20 ?
<ForgeAus> how do I set the screenres in Xephyr?
<ForgeAus> hehe kewl xrandr worked nicely
<ForgeAus> oh 2 problems 1 when I go into the nested X-server it has display set to :1 but my external is changed too, how do I prevent that?
<ziyod> Hey guys
<ziyod> i need help with compiz
<ziyod> can someone guide me through
<MilitantPotato> try #compiz-fusion
<MilitantPotato> ?
<MilitantPotato> Hmm, how do I get the module gtop loaded?
<ziyod> thx Militant
<tlayton> Apple_Cat: do you have the line needed for the vimrc syntax highlighting?
<Apple_Cat> syntax on
<tlayton> Apple_Cat: aha, nice. thx
<CaptSilver> i have a stubborn ace file, unace e <archive name> isn't working, does anyone know of any other programs that will unace it?
<Draco> what package or option do I need to set to get "autocomplete" in KDevelop
<Draco> even something to the extent of what VIM has
<MilitantPotato> 7zip, peazip
<MilitantPotato> ah he left.
<tin> Draco: install kate-plugins
<tin> actually, the autocomplete may be in just kate, and just needs to be turned on
<Draco> tin: thanks
<Draco> tin: kate-plugins must have it because kate doesn't by default
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> broken packages :(
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> not quite there yet
<ForgeAus> it uninstalled konqeror on me :(
<MilitantPotato> FGLRX 8.3     March 5, 2008
<MilitantPotato> yay.
<Apple_Cat> yay
 * Apple_Cat celebrates  
<MilitantPotato> Diagonal tearing will no longer be noticed when playing a video file using a video player that utilizes the XVideo extension
<MilitantPotato> Aw, that's the best news I've had all weak
 * MilitantPotato tears up
<MilitantPotato>  Video playback will no longer look blocky when playing a video file using a video player that utilizes the XVideo extension
<Apple_Cat> hoo ray
<MilitantPotato> mm don't compile when tired :(
<sandro_> can anyone tell me why kubunt isnt reading my media card? do i need a driver?
<sandro_> do i need to get something from adept manager?
<tin> reading it how?
<tyler> hey any body runing kubuntu in vmware?
<tin> like not showing up in storage media?
<sandro_> it just isnt reading my SD card
<sandro_> yeah
<tin> or showing up and looking empty
<tin> check that hald is running
<sandro_> just not registering
<tin> hald and dbus
<sandro_> im a newb and just trying linux out
<tin> they keep track of hardware and send messages to the desktop environs
<tin> open "konsole", type 'ps ax | grep hald' and see if anything shows up
<sandro_> ok thanks
<tyler> What are some tight programs for linux?
<tin> tightvnc
<tyler> vnc?
<tyler> i am running in vmware
<crackhead_25> hey, anyone expert in here? i need some help getting my printer to work.. i've tried everything!
<ForgeAus> hmm ifi t removed konqi and wanted to be tricky I wonder what else it removed on me :(
<crackhead_25> it's an hp 3550.. it's recognized on lsusb.. and it was working a few days ago, before i did a feisty to gutsy upgrade.. but now, no luck.....
<crackhead_25> i'm using adobe.ppd.. hpijs.. very typical, recommended stuff...
<crackhead_25> cups
<ForgeAus> btw my packages weren't broken
<ForgeAus> there was just a weird dependancy issue
<crackhead_25> is this a bug? what's going on? anyone help?
<ForgeAus> once I installed one of the dependant packages konqi decided it liked me
<veirs> i installed the restricted extras but still can't play real media files. what else do i need?
<MilitantPotato> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MilitantPotato> did you follow that stuff veirs
<veirs> i followed the first link, let me read second
<veirs> hmm
<veirs> those links doesn't really help
<veirs> i am using xine (caffine)
<enwe> haloo
<MilitantPotato> tried restarting?
<veirs> i don't think that's the problem
<veirs> think i got it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<veirs> seems like one is forced to install realplayer
<tyler> sowhat is so dope about kubuntu?
<tyler> i still dont get it
<veirs> fairly easy to use for a noob like me
<enwe> nice desktop
<enwe> join #indonesia
<klobster> is there a kb shortcut to lock the session?
<sjck> hi, is there a way to install the divx browser-plugin (for opera or firefox)?
<membrive> sjck, for firefox you have mplayer-plugin and mozilla-plugin-vlc I think
<nanothief> hi, I am having a problem with getting kubuntu feisty working in a vmware machine, when I install vmware-tools, window movement becomes very jerky. How can this be fixed?
<sjck> nanothief  yea but if i try to watch some videos it says i dont have the plugin, when i click install plugin it opens a page which says only for windows : /
<membrive> sjck, oh, I believe that mplayer-plugin mb only play MPEG
<membrive> dunno if plays .avi :S
<sjck> damn
<crackhead_25> can anyone help with my printer quesiton?????
<sjck> maybe I install a 2nd opera with wine
<crackhead_25> sjck, you need restricted drivers
<crackhead_25> !restricted | sjck
<ubotu> sjck: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sjck> no, its for videos streams not for videos on my hdd
<crackhead_25> where are you trying to stream anything from a .divx format?
<crackhead_25> usually it's displayed in flash
<crackhead_25> if it's reading divx, then just save as -- and watch it local
<sjck> Ive no TV, want to watch series while eating..
<nanothief> if you save the divx, you don't have to wait until it finishes downloading before you start watching it
<crackhead_25> sjck, you're watching live tv through a cable card, you mean?
<sjck> how can I save it?
<sjck> no, some unserious sites which I dont want to type in here (:
<nanothief> sjck: ...
<nanothief> ;D
<crackhead_25> sjck: you can say it. it's ok. porn!
<crackhead_25> lol
<sjck> eating without watching my favorite series is boring. :(
<nanothief> sjck: well the download method is different for each site, a firefox extension called unplug can often do it
<sjck> ah, Ive heared of that plugin.. it can download youtube vids too if I remember correctly
<nanothief> thats right
<sjck> alright nanothief thanks for the hint
<nanothief> np
<nanothief> anyway, does anyone know the answer to my vmware problem from above? :D
<sjck> another question: kubuntu loads every app i didnt closed before i loged out. is there a way to disable it? I want only a few apps in autorun
<asobi> system settings -> service manager -> startup services
<sjck> asobi dont see what should I uncheck there..
<asobi> whatever you don't want to autorun?
<sjck> there are no apps or something
<sjck> only services which sound kinda usefull
<Jucato> service manager is for services/daemons. not apps
<prince_jammys> sjck: what you want is session manager-> and make it so it doesnt remember your session
<asobi> or try session manager and select brand new session
<sjck> ah
<Jucato> or you can set it to restore a manually saved session
<asobi> what jammy said
<Jucato> (so you can manually save what apps you want to be started and never save a session automatically)
<sjck> thanks!
<asobi> what's a way to check list of codecs installed?
<_eMaX_> hi all
<_eMaX_> anyone knows why this may happen: I've all partitions of my disk to a new one by creating the partitions and then cp -av except for some files like /proc, /tmp, /media, /mnt. I then swap disks and try to boot from the new one. I can boot up to when I try to log in through kdm. This fails (drops me back to the logon screen). Switching to a console, I can log on as my normal user, but not become root, as /etc/sudoers is owned by my normal user, not by root.
<_eMaX_> Now, when I mount the new disk having booted with the old one, /etc on the new disk is owned by root:root.
<sanitarium> hiii
<sanitarium> i need help plz
<sanitarium> can i install compiz-fusion to kubuntu??
<asobi> i believe so
<sanitarium> can u tell me how
<asobi> um
<asobi> i think it comes preinstalled with gutsy
<sanitarium> i mean to be the main interface
<asobi> i don't use it so i can't really help you much
<sanitarium> i'am using 7.4
<sanitarium> cuz i have an error with 7.10 with screen resolution
<asobi> um
<asobi> google it
<asobi> i think there's a lot of stuff on it
<asobi> installation can't be that hard
<sanitarium> i know , but configure it makes a lot of problemes
<sanitarium> anyway thaaanks a lottttttttttt
<asobi> ah
<asobi> yea, that's more complex
<raivarun> hi everyone
<raivarun> does anyone know how to remove and add things to the task bar
<Freku> rightclick on the bar ?
<windvogel> Moin Moin
<mohi> hi
<mohi> I wanted to install nfs-common but I always get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5390/
<mohi> any idea?
<prince_jammys> mohi: check this out:: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688250
<invite_> Something is driving me crazy with files permissions. I'm trying to set my /dev/SDA7 permission to some foo user. chown is showing on its output that the changes are being applied but when I check the FP just after I find that it stills the SAME !!!
<invite_> I'm not having this problem with files mounted under / except those of /media
<prince_jammys> what kind of device is it?
<invite_> What am I missing
<invite_> my HD partition
<invite_> internal
<prince_jammys> it's currently mounted?
<invite_> yep
<prince_jammys> can you paste the output of::  grep /sda7 /etc/fstab
<invite_> Should I edit the fstab and make it "mountable" by other users than root
<invite_> ?
<prince_jammys> yes, that would work. what file system is it? ntfs?
<invite_> UUID=BE3427F63427B077 /media/sda7     ntfs    user,defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<invite_> yep
<invite_> NTFS
<prince_jammys> you need to install ntfs-3g
<prince_jammys> if you don't have it
<prince_jammys> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<prince_jammys> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g      and i'll show you  my fstab line
<invite_> i have it already installed
<prince_jammys> ok here goes
<invite_> and can mount sda7
<prince_jammys> you may get away with just changing "ntfs" to "ntfs-3g"
<invite_> ok thanks
<prince_jammys> this is mine /dev/sda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=227     0       0
<prince_jammys> your umask is fine, and so is the UUID
<prince_jammys> the other options are probably fine too, except for the "ntfs" part
<invite_> should I reboot for fstab to take accout of the changes or just umount/ mount
<prince_jammys> no, just umount and mount
<sbucat> hello  i am trying to compile libquicktime with lame and faac supports, well i am near solution but it says : you need of GTK >=2.4 well perfect xD but what must i install  now?
<prince_jammys> invite_: if for some reason it doesn't work, uid=1000,gid=1000  will make you the owner (if your uid is 1000, which you can verify with::  echo $UID )
<invite_> In fact I still can't change the FP
<invite_> going to try it now
<prince_jammys> invite_: you won't be able to change permissions
<prince_jammys> invite_: but you'll be able to write to the partition
<prince_jammys> invite_: i don't think you can change permissions of individual files within ntfs, if that's what you want to do
<invite_> Ok let me resume the situation.
<invite_> I was able to write on the partition from the begining
<invite_> but i was unable to transfer some files from it to another PC connected via
<invite_> smb
<prince_jammys> ah, so i misunderstood your question entirely :)
<invite_> cause it always prompt that i don't have the sufficient permissions to do so
<invite_> :)
<hacker> 中文频道
<prince_jammys> hacker, come on we went through this yesterday
<hacker> 密码是多少 ？
<hacker> kubuntu-cn password?
<prince_jammys> #ubuntu-cn  hacker
<storbeck> What the?
<prince_jammys> invite_: i'm ignorant when it comes to smb -- try #ubuntu also, there's more going on there
<invite_> Ok thanks anyway
<prince_jammys> invite_: sorry
<invite_> going there right now
<invite_> thanks again
<invite_> :)
<hacker> 如果进入中文频道
<hacker> 如何
<JohnFlux> こんにちは
<Ukonpoika_> !cn | hacker
<ubotu> hacker: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<storbeck> Ugh, SuSe is already giving me troubles and it's not even installed yet. >.<
<el-gokulo> ???? #kubuntu-cn ????
<hacker> thanks
<dhq> error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dhq> !find libglib-2.0.so.0
<ubotu> File libglib-2.0.so.0 found in libglib2.0-0
<hacker> hov add the chinese channel
<SlimeyPete> !chinese
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hacker> yes
<SlimeyPete> oh
<SlimeyPete>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<hacker> why my acquiesce for is english channel
<hacker> #ubuntu-cn
<hacker> 明白了
<hacker> kubuntu-cn
<Jucato> hacker: please, for the last time, speak only English in here
<Jucato> you are already in #ubuntu-cn and there is no #kubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> anyone using firefox3?
<windvogel> no 2.0.0.12
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, you using firefox 3 beta?
<ForgeAus> not yet
<ForgeAus> I was going to wait till it was FireFox 3 full before I got it
<ForgeAus> but I must admit I sorely need my native windows firefox upgraded, but still I rarely use it
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, its weird and wondered what everyone has had happen to them with it
<ForgeAus> (I tend to be in either Netscape and/or IE7)
<ForgeAus> or for small stuff Safari
<ActionParsnip> what is ldconfig deferred processing?
<ForgeAus> um I'll see if I can find out
<ForgeAus> well ldconfig says its configures dynamic linker run-time bindings
<ForgeAus> means it keeps the .dll's (or .so's) up-to-date
<ForgeAus> I don't know why someone would want to defer it but perhaps its faster that way?
<ActionParsnip> makes sense, I've just seen it o much and finally got curious
<ActionParsnip> cheers ForgeAus :D
<ForgeAus> heeh all it took was a man ldconfig
<ActionParsnip> haha nice one :)
<seb_> hello
<seb_> i need help !
<seb_> i tried to install the latest Nvidia driver
<seb_> ( i just installed gusty gibbon )
<seb_> i launched the nvidia installer ( from nvidia.com )
<SlimeyPete> don't.
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<seb_> lol
<seb_> ok
<SlimeyPete> there is a "proper" ubuntu/kubuntu way to do it
<SlimeyPete> which works better for most people
<seb_> everythings works fines until i reboot
<seb_> problem with kernel source or womething
<seb_> i alredy have this problem few years ago
<SlimeyPete> yeah, I think it's a common problem. You shouldn't have any trouble if you follow the link above.
<seb_> i solved it putting a symbolic link somewhere
<seb_> but i didn't remember
<seb_> ok i'll try this
<seb_> erm
<seb_> i m using Kde
<seb_> is it the same way ?
<SlimeyPete> yes, but the Restricted Drivers Manager is in the KDE system menu
<seb_> ok :)
<seb_> thx ^
<seb_> ^
<SlimeyPete> if you click on "System Settings" in the K menu and then click "Advanced" you should see it.
<seb_> yeah
<seb_> i m in it
<seb_> but i says my system doesn't need any driver
<seb_> :|
<SlimeyPete> Ah. That might be because you've already sort-of installed it.
<seb_> damn
<seb_> that's the 3 time i installed it
<seb_> ^^'
<ubuntu_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<max_> I neet to know free memory in my system what is the command in C++?
<max_> I neet to know free memory in my system what is the command in C++?
<ForgeAus> wow the cli history bash keeps is incredible
<seb_> well ...
<seb_> i can't get it :(
<seb_> first time i get trouble installing nvidia drivers ...
<kl44> hello
<jpatrick> !hi | kl44
<ubotu> kl44: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kl44> anybody tried chicken VNC for mac to control remote desktop in Kubuntu?
<seb_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<seb_> well ...
<seb_> i got this error :  http://www.pastebin.ca/931794 when i try to boot with the nvidia drivers
<seb_> any ideas ?
<makdaknife> lo
<nyad55> hi could someone help me with compiling my c/c++ program in kubuntu. I am using kate.
<nyad55> gcc
<nyad55> gcc file.c
<nyad55> this makes an out file which won't execute
<nyad55> I am lost
<Plantain> gcc file.c -o file
<Plantain> ./file
<anolis> does anyone know anything about CUPS backend scripting?
<max_> I need to know the error in my socket client what is the command in C or C++?
<PolitikerNEU> hello everyone - does anybody know how to load the "proprietary" intel wlan driver in hardy? Because it isn't loaded by default
<ForgeAus> how do I empty cache .deb's once I'm done with installing them??
<ForgeAus> (and partial ones)
<Jucato> apt-get clean
<ForgeAus> they're taking up too much space
<ForgeAus> thanx Jucato I think I tried that with kpackage but it didn't do it for some reason
<ForgeAus> at least it didn't seem to do anything and when I checked the cache they were still there
<Jucato> I'm not familiar with kpackage's UI anymore. but did the command work?
<ForgeAus> can't tell you yet too busy running an installer
<ForgeAus> but once its don'e I'll try it
<ForgeAus> I like kpackage alot :)
<PolitikerNEU> But kpackage hasn't automatic dependency resolving, right?
<ForgeAus> its got support for most diff package managers (although I only tend to use apt and slackware, but I do the slackware stuff manually)
<PolitikerNEU> *got
<ForgeAus> um it has some dependancy stuff but I don't think its as good as adepts
<Jucato> PolitikerNEU: it has
<Jucato> dependency resolving doesn't depend on the GUI but on the backend. both use APT
<ForgeAus> both told me that installing Konqueror = broken packages tho
<PolitikerNEU> ah, ok
<ForgeAus> (one of the dependancies filled in what it needed to install it)
<ForgeAus> I don't know why it removed konqui in the first place :(
<ForgeAus> but anyway I got it back now so happy about that :)
<adnan> hi
<ForgeAus> and its 3.5.8 now
<Jucato> ForgeAus: perhaps what you used before was autoclean and not clean.
<ForgeAus> ahh Jucato with autoclean on does clean not work?
<ForgeAus> coz thats probably what I did
<Jucato> not familiar with the GUI but there are 2 possibilities: you enabled automatic cleaning of the cache or you chose a menu that ran "apt-get autoclean"
<ForgeAus> wow this has lots to go to install stuff, I didn't think it was going to be so slow
<Jucato> man apt-get
<ForgeAus> yeah I knew there was clean and autoclean and I did set autoclean on it sounded prudent
<eddieftw> hey there adnan
<spiroo> Does anybody know when Summe of Code will end?
<spiroo> Google - Summer of Code
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Jucato> spiroo: http://code.google.com/soc/2008/faqs.html#0.1_timeline
<eddieftw> hi ActionParsnip
<ForgeAus> I wonder what it would take to contrib an AndLinux metapackage
<ActionParsnip> hi eddieftw
<ForgeAus> its not a full ubuntu backend
<ForgeAus> in fact I can't even find kwin in the process list
<Jucato> ForgeAus: best place to ask is in their channel/forums :P
<ForgeAus> apparently it takes too long to get registered for their forums
<Jucato> although the "not a full ubuntu backend" and "can't find kwin in the process list" is kinda unrelated
<ForgeAus> well kubuntu's backend is ubuntu too right?
<ForgeAus> (at least the non-gnome bits)
<JohnFlux> ForgeAus: are you running gnome or kde?
<Jucato> so to speak
<ForgeAus> John kde
<JohnFlux> ForgeAus: are you using compiz?
<ForgeAus> no
<Jucato> JohnFlux: he was referring to http://www.andlinux.org/
<JohnFlux> Jucato: ah okay
<ForgeAus> I don't think compiz will work with this
<Jucato> I don't think that really qualifies are "running KDE or GNOME" strictly :)
<ForgeAus> or at least I wouldn't expect it to
<Jucato> you can't expect kwin running on windows either :)
<ForgeAus> Jucato the installer I got had a kmenu for my windows system tray
<Jucato> hence "strictly"
<ForgeAus> hehe I had it working in the nested X-server with Xephyr
<ForgeAus> kwin and all
<ForgeAus> a full KDE desktop
<Jucato> that's different. you're still running KWin in X
<ForgeAus> yes
<Jucato> I'm talking about your situation with andLinux
<ForgeAus> wait whats different about it?
<ForgeAus> running kwin on X and running kwin nested in X ?
<Jucato> andLinux uses Xming. I don't know if that reuses an X window manager or uses Windows'
<ForgeAus> neither, x-ming is the x-server not the wm
<Jucato> I know.
<ForgeAus> but I don't get why it doesn't run Kwin because it does use KDE decorators (although it doesn't show them unless you tell xming to show the background)
<ForgeAus> also Xephyr :n & export DISPLAY=:n ; startkde worked but it shared the same DISPLAY variable, I needed a separate one
<ForgeAus> ie a session specific one
<Jucato> I have to admit that andLinux is an alien beast and I don't know the inner workings of it.
<ForgeAus> hehe Jucato I don't expect you to
<Jucato> but anyway, your two statements earlier still dont add up :P
<ForgeAus> you know how little about Linux I know :)
<ForgeAus> which 2?
<Jucato> <Jucato> although the "not a full ubuntu backend" and "can't find kwin in the process list" is kinda unrelated
<ForgeAus> oh the ubuntu backend thing
<ForgeAus> ok well then not a full Kubuntu backend is that happier?
<ForgeAus> most of KDE is there (even Kwin is installed, it just doesn't seem to be executed in the default environment)
<Jucato> maybe
<ForgeAus> but when I killed it for the Xephyr one it caused problems (and wouldn't let me run fkuxbox instead)
<ForgeAus> but I didn't get to see the errors on the xterm because I had a window infront of it
<ForgeAus> ended up crashing even windows itself lol
<ForgeAus> well lotsa apps I had running in windows anyway
<ForgeAus> (so I reset)
<spiroo> Jucato: thanks
<ForgeAus> Jucato the command to clean worked :)
<ForgeAus> (ie apt-get clean )
<Jucato> :)
<ForgeAus> I almost forgot to get back to it :)
<Jucato> heh no problem. if it didn't work I'd be perplexed :P
<ForgeAus> I think kpacage might have precluded sending the command because I'd set it to use autoclean
<ForgeAus> (ie it probably didn't think it needed to manually clean)
<spiroo> I was mostly glad of Summer of Code when I saw every beautiful projects people are going to do. One of the most gladly news which I think is that someone actullay is goona code Kopete with MSNP15, which is MSN8.1 protocol :P Just lovely.
<spiroo> Krita and Amarok are also gonne get a lift up. Nice nice
<dthacker> spiroo: Is that the MS-Office communicator format?
<ForgeAus> rofl the andlinux FLTK console shows mc borders as japanese characters :)
<ForgeAus> ironically an NT console (same one used for cmd.exe) shows it correctly
<sigma_1234> whens the next alpha of hardy due out?
<dthacker> test
<dthacker> thought the cat pulled the keyboard plug out.
<user5> hi there
<user5> all is't ok?
<user5> hellooo
<DexterF> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kohlrabi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ahmos> hi,Is there a programme that can catch a hanged process,because when i leave my coputer turned on fro 1 hour with out using it,it not respond but the mouse cursor is moving?!!!!!!
<ahmos> helloooooooooo!!
<PolitikerNEU> xkill
<PolitikerNEU> or: killall <processname>
<PolitikerNEU> *killall -s 'KILL' <processname>
<ahmos> yes but when it hangs i'm not able to know the process name
<dhq> is there any good documentation tool
<ibou> is there a way to repair the wi-fi connexion after a crash without rebooting ?
<dhq> ibou: what problem are you faicng
<dhq> facing
<ibou> dhq: i'm downloading with ktorrent and after a while im losing the wifi network and can't reconnect. I'm typing a "sudo modprobe -r ipw3945" in konsole but this command is not executed(the prompt doesn't come back)
<ForgeAus> I know I need to start a new development project... a pkgunity tool :)
<ForgeAus> something that stores a base of packages that can decypher/work with whatever type of package u throw at it (at least .tgz .rpm ,deb), and integrate it into the system harmoniously
<ForgeAus> as long as the dependancies are met of course
<storbeck> That would be interesting.
<DexterF> [14:35] <ahmos> helloooooooooo!! <- netiquette
<DexterF> ah, gone
<ForgeAus> storbeck I agree :) of course
<ibou_> dhq: sorry my connexion crashed again and i couldn't read your answer
<ibou_> dhq: did you answer ?
<storbeck> ibou_, Nobody answered you.
<k3nji> ibou: are you using NetworkManager? I have the same problem with the ipw2200 module sometimes. I used to just kill NetworkManager and knetworkmanager and restarted them again. that used to help sometimes. But also not always
<ibou_> storbeck: and what did Nobody say ? :D
<dhq> do you use gdm rite
<dhq> ibou_: do you use gnome
<ibou_> dhq: i use kde
<ibou_> k3nji: yes i use networkman ager
<aoupi> hi, how do I use kverbos? it doesn't show any verbs
<ibou_> i forgot to say that the only way to reboot is to press the power button 5 seconds...
<ibou_> k3nji: i'll try that
<storbeck> The reboot option doesn't work?
<ibou_> k3nji: thanks
<ibou_> storbeck: the computer start to shut down but does not finish
<dhq> well then knetworkmanager is ok
<dhq> do you get the wireless ap in the list
<ibou_> the wireless ap ?
<dhq> well the accesspoint
<ibou_> which list ?
<dhq> essud
<dhq> essid
<ibou_> yes
<k3nji> ibou: easy
<ibou_> dhq but i can't connect to it
<dhq> ibou_: when you click on that you can connect to the network
<ibou_> dhq: no
<dhq> what error do you get
<ibou_> dhq: can't find "essid"
<ibou_> dhq im also trying on my neighbours wifi but it can't find them too
<ibou_> so its'coming from my computer
<ibou_> i have them in the list but can't find them when i'm trying to connect to them
<dhq> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces      use pastebin
<ibou_> k3nji: what do you mean by "easy" ?
<ibou_> dhq you want me to do that now or when my connexion will crash again ?
<dhq> now
<noaXess> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ibou_> dhq: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58723/
<noaXess> !3d
<noaXess> what is the best 3d desktop engine for my nvidia? compiz?
<noaXess> or are ther others?
<dhq> ibou_: are there any manual configurations on
<ibou_> dhq: no there is not
<storbeck> noaXess, Compiz, Compiz-fusion, Beryl, Xgl
<dhq> ibou_: i am not to sure
<noaXess> storbeck: what do you preffer?
<storbeck> noaXess, None. :]
<dhq> ibou_: maybe someone else can help you
<noaXess> ok :)
<ibou_> dhq: ok thanks anyway :D
<dhq> ibou_: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<ibou_> dhq: Interface doesn't support scanning :s :s
<dhq> what is your wireless interface name
<ibou_> eth1
<ibou_> dhq: oh sorry its eth0
<dhq> ibou_: rplace the above command with eth0
<storbeck> eh0 is your wireless? O_o
<hydrogen> storbeck: err, that response you gave about 3d desktop is pretty wrong
<storbeck> hydrogen, How so?
<ibou_> dhq: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58727/
<dhq> ibou_: so thoses are all your networks
<dhq> you can connect manually to them
<hydrogen> storbeck: compiz + beryl = compiz fusion, so you are basically recommended three different versions of the same software... all of which provide a compositing window manager... Xgl = A server with compositing extensions, installing xgl without compiz does not give you a 3d desktop
<storbeck> compiz != compiz-fusion. beryl != compiz-fusion
<storbeck> compiz-fusion = compiz-fusion
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> let me give youa  little history
<ibou_> dhq: yes but when i connect manually i noticed that after i can't get back the automatic way with knetworkmanager
<storbeck> I know the history.
<hydrogen> In the beginning there was compiz, and all was good
<Jucato> storbeck: compiz fusion and beryl re-merged and was renamed compiz-fusion
<hydrogen> then  beryl forked because they wrote really bad patches and the compiz maintainer didn't accept them
<hydrogen> then there was lots of flaming
<hydrogen> then they merged again
<dhq> ibou_: well you could use konsole to connect to the network
<storbeck> hydrogen, Is it still possible to install beryl?
<hydrogen> as such, recommending compiz _or_ beryl _or_ compiz-fusion is silly
<ibou_> dhq: ok i'll try that
<hydrogen> storbeck: maybe on older versions of *buntu/unupdated machines
<storbeck> How is that silly?
<dhq> ibou_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<Jucato> storbeck: possible? if you can get your hands on an old, pre-compiz-fusion package/source
<hydrogen> storbeck: because that'd be like me recommending someone install kde2.0 or kde3.5
<storbeck> Maybe somebody wants Beryl and not Compiz. He was asking about different ones, not which one is the best.
<daiana> #kubuntu-es
<Jucato> it's like saying "is it still possible to install kde 3.5.0". sure.
<thumper> is anyone else having problems with Kopete?
<storbeck> He asked about different kinds, I told him.
<thumper> Kopete starts up but goes non-repsonsive with nothing added to the ui
<ibou_> dhq: thanks
<dhq> ibou_: did it work ??
<hydrogen> storbeck: no, you told him about different versions
<hydrogen> they are the same kind
<storbeck> Okay hydrogen
<ibou_> dhq: i'll wait for the next crash to try
<storbeck> Feel free to help him then.
<dhq> ibou_: well ok
<hydrogen> "Q:What Desktop Envrionments are availible to install" "A: Well, you can install gnome 2.06, gnome 2.08, gnome 2.10, gnome 2.12, gnome 2.14, gnome 2.16, or gnome 2.18"
<dhq> ibou_: all the best :D
<ibou_> dhq: thanks for your time
<storbeck> hydrogen, You can stop flaming me now, I've lost interest
<dhq> ibou_: no problem
<hydrogen> storbeck: well, at least you learned something useful today! (I hope)
<noaXess> does compiz only has gnome features?
<murph> My friend installed kubuntu, but I've never used it. What's the easiest way for him to get / install / enable sshd so i can log in remotely? :)
<heath> I ma trying to purge and reinstall alsa... apt wants to remove ubuntu-minimal... is that safe??
<heath> murph: apt-get install openssh-server
<murph> heath, thanks :) is there a command to then start sshd?
<heath> murph: it will do it all for you
<murph> score.
<heath> just open and point the port from your router
<heath> Can anyone help with my alsa problem??
<BizMan697> anyone know anything about sshfs? i have a question
<heath> BizMan697: I use it
<BizMan697> heath, i know u can mount shares so that any computers on your network can use it
<BizMan697> but is there a way that if im at work, i can view  a mounted folder a thome
<heath> BizMan697: yeah... you need to open the port on your router and point it to what ever pc has sshd running
<BizMan697> i would like to be able to acces my movies and music and view them elsewhere
<BizMan697> on a non LINUX machine
<heath> BizMan697: the port for ssh is 22
<heath> BizMan697: you are trying to mount sshfs from a windows machine?
<BizMan697> im would want to access a sshfs mount on my linux machine a thome
<BizMan697> from a windows machine at work, to watch movies, listen to music etc
<BizMan697> i already can securelly ssh into it, vnc through ssh, and even transfer files
<BizMan697> but i would like to just open it from this end, and stream it so to speak
<heath> BizMan697: I'm not sure if wondows has sshfs support
<murph> mmkay, on running apt-get install my friend gets "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." - any ideas?
<heath> BizMan697: what you would need is a VPN
<BizMan697> :(
<stdin> muibe: get them to run the command it says, with sudo
<BizMan697> what can i do iwth a vpn, tha ti cant on ssh
<heath> BizMan697: then on the linux box set up samba
<BizMan697> its setup already
<ForgeAus> is there a libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.53 for kubuntu gutsy?
 * Jucato points ForgeAus to http://packages.ubuntu.com :)
<BizMan697> heath, what else would i need to do
<heath> BizMan697: one sec...
<ForgeAus> the cnr client needs it
<stdin> you need to forward ports 139 and 445 (TCP), but make sure you have some security on
<Jucato> ForgeAus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libapt-pkg-lib&mode=filename&suite=gutsy&arch=any
<ForgeAus> ahh I'm going to have to check if apt and/or aptitude is up to date I think
<ForgeAus> thats prolly why
<heath> BizMan697: A vpn gets you in to your network... then you can run anything you want from there
<BizMan697> ok, where do u recommend i start
<heath> Do you know if your router at home provides VPN?
<BizMan697> yes, i believe it does
<heath> BizMan697: Then you should be able to setup some PPTP connections to the router from the Web interface... i
<makdaknife> <BizMan697>   try ssh tunneling: http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/winhelp/32/Tunneling_Explained.html
<BizMan697> i am already setup for ssh
<makdaknife> yes... that's why I suggested tunneling... it allows you to tunnel protocols through ssh without having to go through the hassle of setting up a VPN
<BizMan697> yeah but how can i watch movies from my work/home through ssh?
<BizMan697> and on windows, from my linux box
<heath> BizMan697: both will work, but if your router allows you to make users then It's very simple
<BizMan697> ok well since i have ssh setup arleady, can u gudie me in watching movies from work (windows), from my home machine (ubuntu)
<BizMan697> heath or mackdaknife any suggestions?
<makdaknife> from what you're trying to achieve, it may make sense just to set up a webdav repository on your linux box and then access that over https
<makdaknife> windows works well with webdav. as does linux
<heath> unless you have vista
<heath> BizMan697: what files are you trying to stream??
<makdaknife> hah... if you have vista... don't try to achieve anything!
<heath> lol... the truth
<heath> BizMan697: I set one of my customers up with Jinzora and he loves it... it may be your solution
<heath> http://en.jinzoa.com
<heath> zimon: what up
<heath> zimon: i need to purge alsa and apt wants to remove ubuntu-minimal... is that safe?
<zimon> heath: fine, thanks .. why do you need to purge alsa?
<heath> zimon: I recompiled the kernel and added the Intel HD support that I needed now I need alsa to see it
<zimon> heath: i don't understand .. is the module loaded?
<heath> zimon: I think so... but on a forum I found someone with the same computer and they had to purge alsa and reinstall for it to work
<zimon> heath: reinstall from source?
<heath> zimon: no... just purge then apt-get install
<heath> BizMan697: did you check out jinzora??
<zimon> heath: then dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base and alsa-utils should do the same
<heath> zimon: cool... I give that a shot
<heath> zimon: you are the man
<heath> zimon: now how do I get kmix to see it... alsamixer see it fine
<zimon> heath: maybe you just need to restart kmix or kde .. i don't know
<zimon> heath: or dpkg-reconfigure kmix ..
<Aranel> how can I find my (hd0,0) (hd1..) etc. for GRUB ?
<Aranel> i dont know partition numbers.
<jhutchins_wk> Aranel: What do you know?
<heath> zimon: thanks for the help once again... kubuntu should pay you for this stuff...
<Aranel> I need to reinstall GRUB,i dont know anything about hdds. i have an SATA and IDE, i only know it.
<Aranel> and I know IDE is (hd0) .
<heath> grub only uses hd
<zimon> zimon: i don't think so ... else i'm expected to know everything ;-)
<zimon> doh.
<stdin>  /gutsy/boot/grub/device.map has the hd? numbers, and the partition numbers are the same as shown by "sudo fdisk -l" minus 1
<ubuntu_> ciao
<ubuntu_> i l y qualk italien?
<ubuntu_> fuck you
<ubuntu__> i l y qualk italien?
<ubuntu__> there are some italy?
<ubuntu__> ci sta alcun italliano?
<BizMan697> io parlo italiano
<stdin> !it | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BizMan697> pero abiito in america
<jpatrick> stdin: same guy again?
<ubuntu__> hi
<stdin> jpatrick: yep, similar IP too
 * genii sips a coffee
<ubuntu__> onnete a internet con linux con il modem PCI?
<jpatrick> !it > ubuntu__
<Jucato> ubuntu__: English only in here
<jpatrick> !en | Jucato, ubuntu__
<ubotu> Jucato, ubuntu__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jucato> jpatrick: hm?
<jpatrick> Jucato: long live that factoid
<Jucato> hm.. ok... :)
<ubuntu__> please you tell me the italian channel?
<hydrogen> !it | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hydrogen> Grazie!
<stdin> ubuntu__:  /join #ubuntu-it
<joseph> what is the file folder where the Trash stores files?
<Idrogeno> I for one support my italian brethren
<Idrogeno> trash:/
<ubuntu__> scusate se parlo in italiano ma come si cambia il nick
<Idrogeno> or ~/.Trash/
<jamadagni_> hello
<joseph> there is no ~/.Trash
<ubuntu__> ~/.Trash
<stdin> ~/.local/share/Trash
<ubuntu__> fuck you
<joseph> thanks
<Idrogeno> treres a ~/.Trash here
<Idrogeno> so speak for yoself
<stdin> for you maybe
<jpatrick> root_: are we rooted now?
<Jucato> ~/.local/share/Trash is the direct xdg location
<joseph> Jucato: thank you
<jamadagni_> anyone know about skim
<jamadagni_> please
<Jucato> I think GNOME implements it in ~/.Trash by default (and sometimes KDE for some drives/removable media iirc)
<Idrogenogone> I think kde used to
<Idrogenogone> back before xdg became the cool thing to do
<jamadagni_> i have problems in getting keyboards to work on skim
<jamadagni_> don't want to go to gnome forthat
<jamadagni_> can anyone please help
<jamadagni_> need to use custom-made keyboard tables for indic script
<day>  need to use custom-made keyboard tables for indic script
<jamadagni_> i have made
<jamadagni_> custom table
<jamadagni_> i have also compiled using scim-make-table
<jamadagni_> and moved to /usr/share/scim/tables
<jamadagni_> but while right clicking or left-clicking on skim tray icon i am not getting any list of kbds
<mikademus> I'm very sorry to say I'm getting fed up. I have been spending over a week not, several hours every day, trying to get a stable and up to date Linux system up, and though I have been a M$ detractor for two decades, I'm thinking of switching and becoming a fanboi
<jamadagni_> hoi mikademus what's the problem
<jamadagni_> @mikademus: if you state the prob clearly you can get solutions
<mikademus> I have tried over 12 distro flavours, I have compiled my own kernels, I have done everything, but I can't get a stable system. And now I'm trying Kub8.04a6, and on three different installs it has broken in three different ways
<ForgeAus> mikademus, perhaps you went the wrong way about it if it took you a week?
<ForgeAus> mika, first of all whats your definition of stable?
<mikademus> Booting. Not conflicting at every single thing I try to do.
<ForgeAus> secondly something like feisty or gutsy would be more likely stable than an alpha of 8.04
<jamadagni_> yeah @mikademus; don't try alphas
<jamadagni_> gutsy is very stable
<ForgeAus> thirdly what kinda ways do you break it?
<jamadagni_> @day: can you help me with skim
<mikademus> I'm a techie, I have programmed computers for 25 years... And I *WANT* Linux. I hate WIndows. But finally my enthusiasm is getting worn too thin :(
<ForgeAus> mika you odn' tneed enthusiasm
<jamadagni_> @mikademus: ok but don't use alphas just because you are a techie
<jamadagni_> have you really tried gutsy
<mikademus> Well, the firtst distro I tried was 7.10. It especially was prone to errors when trying proprietary drivers.
<ForgeAus> also note solutions aren't always easy
<ForgeAus> yes well proprietary drivers can be problematic
<ForgeAus> thats not 7.10's fault
<ForgeAus> of course you can use the opensource drivers
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> that should work
<day> Sistema>Prefrencia>Sesiones
<ForgeAus> ok what else?
<mikademus> Basically, I want a system with 2.6.24 to support my Ergonomic 4000 keyboard. Then I want KDE 3.6.8\9 (I think those are the latest non\4 versions?), and I want WINE to try to move as much from windows over as possible. I want Compiz or Metisse, but there's where most problems rise, I think.
<mikademus> (reading link)
<ForgeAus> um mikademus I'm detecting an issue here
<mikademus> please tell me
<ForgeAus> you want a current 3.5.8/9?... and you want compiz and you want this and you want that?
<mikademus> I just listed my wishes
<mikademus> I'm a newb in LInux, though a long time supporter
<ForgeAus> well first of all I tried metisse and it really slowed down my system it was nice fx tho (built into mandriva)
<ForgeAus> I'd suggest going for compiz (you don't even need that with kde4 if you want that instead because kwin has good effects)
<ForgeAus> but its a sound decision to go 3.5.x
<ForgeAus> so what video card do you have firstly?
<Jucato> mikademus: 1. Keyboard depends on the drivers available. 2. KDE 3.5.9 is available in Gutsy (and will be the default in Hardy). 3. WINE doesn't run all Windows apps. 4. see the !compiz factoid for compiz (Metisse is practically dead).
<mikademus> As for ATI drivers, perhaps this might be an a6 bug? Doday I've installed it two times from scratch. First time it hadn't installed prop ATI drivers, but failed on installing them. Second install it HAD installed them by default byt they "weren't in use"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ForgeAus> hmmm mikademus don't use a6
<mikademus> No, I know WINE doesn't run everything. THat's part of what I want to try out. But I haven't gotten that fdar yet :(
<ForgeAus> stick with a release
<Jucato> !appdb | mikademus
<mikademus> I guess. But then no 2.6.24
<ubotu> mikademus: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ForgeAus> yes well WINE is good in some ways bad in others, you'd be better to use something like vmware-server instead of wine
<ForgeAus> mikademus I'd suggest using the repo's ATI drivers instead of ATI's own ones
<jamadagni_> hello can anyone help with my skim problem?
<mikademus> Aye, virtualisation, but then I'm still not free from Windows. Of course I am not naive enough to think that Wine will run everything, I just hope I can move enough of my environment over that I'll have less and less reason to boot into XP
<ForgeAus> it takes a few steps to install them... thats all
<ForgeAus> well just don't expect much from wine thats all
<ForgeAus> especially from anything that requires DirectX
<ForgeAus> (theres non-free versions of wine like crossover office and cedega which are mostly for Microsoft Office and DirectX respectively)
<erol> slm
<mikademus> Well, Wine isn't my reason for coming here, crying... I haven't even gotten to that yet. As I said, 15 distros later and the only one that works stable and detects my graphic hardware flawlessly is CentOS, and they are the most conservative distro around, and will stay on 2.6.18 for at least a year (=no keyboard). I like Kubuntu, but even the 7.10 acted up alot, especiually when updating the system
<ForgeAus> mika.. I tihnk your going to have to learn to settle for some stuff...
<mikademus> Even with no development repos enabled, updating generally sank the system to where it didn't even boot. Which for me meant reinstall from DVD.
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about CentOS or any rpm distros for that matter (aside from metisse under mandriva)
<BluesKaj> mikademus, picky , picky   :)
<ForgeAus> mika, it doesn't sound like something linux should be doing (ie sinking your system)
<mikademus> Hehe, perhaps I am, I actualloy wouldn't know. I'm utterly new to the non-idealistic side of Linux
<ForgeAus> your not overloading your HDD or RAM are you?
<ForgeAus> personally I find it odd you think its idealistic
<ForgeAus> I come into linux expecting very little and was actually suprised pleasently by what I got
<zimon> mikademus: CentOS is an enterprise distribution, so of course it uses older, but more stable software. if you want that from kubuntu, use dapper
<mikademus> Nope, C2D E6600 vanilla system with ATI X800 gfx. Stable and conventional config.
<mikademus> Well, no, I don't expect enterprise stability. But the stable 7.10 Kubunto was actually less stable for me than Fedora C8, and on pair with their Core9 alpha.
<ForgeAus> mika you have to realize your particular brand of video card (I have an ATI Radeon myself so I'm in the same boat) is not as easy to install as most under Linux
<mikademus> ForgeAus: ok, I have heard stories about poor Linux support from ATI
<BizMan697> try ebvy
<ForgeAus> 7.10 should be fine...
<BizMan697> envy
<ForgeAus> bizman you mean edgy?
<BizMan697> works great at getting the proper drivers and editing your xorg.conf file
<mikademus> ForgeAus: So you think that the gfx might be at the source of the instabilities?
<ForgeAus> mika if you follow the url I sent you earlier you should be fine
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mikademus> BizMan697: envy, forgive my ignorance, that is a config utuility for the X server?
<ForgeAus> mika I think thats one likely problem you have
<ForgeAus> as for the rest I don't know
<ForgeAus> there is an aticonfig util I got from somewhere
<mikademus> Again, I'm sorry to come into the channel and vry like a little girl, but my frustration has really been mounting the last days...
<ForgeAus> hehe I know what frustration is like
<ForgeAus> we all get it
<ForgeAus> from time to time
<mikademus> As for the aticonfig utility, that one failed with some error when running "aticonfig --initial", after installing the dirvers from ATI's support page (a complete reinstall ago)
<ForgeAus> but I kinda get the sense that you've been approaching this all wrong... this channel has excellent support for kubuntu
<ForgeAus> it shouldn't take you a week... only the d/l of the .iso and some config and you should have a relatively stable system
<mikademus> ForgeAus: but you know, that really means that no matter how much I wish it, Linux isn't ready to take on the mainstream desktop competition yet... :(
<ForgeAus> (either kde 3.5.x - with optional compiz and/or kde4)
<ForgeAus> mikademus look when I first got into kubuntu I was shocked I got a liveCD that I could browse from before I'd even installed it to a hard drive
<ForgeAus> I installed it and it worked
<ForgeAus> sure I broke it because I was trying to do stuff it wasn't made to do, but I learnt alot from it
<ForgeAus> and now I'm pretty much happy with the platform...
<mikademus> Heh, yeah, that's what I too thought. I started with Xubuntu because I thought I wanted power over flash. But I simply didn't like Xfce, so I went to Kubuntu, and liked it very much. But I had terrible difficlutes with gfx-related stability (twio separate installs, and my system was killed from installing proprietary drivers the first time, and updating the system the second)
<ForgeAus> well I don't blame you with the XFCE thing to me its like a gnome-lite almost
<mikademus> Aye, I understand what you mean and agree
<ForgeAus> mika yes well expect the gfx to take some work but keep a level head and follow the faq through and it should be ok
<makdaknife> there are two approaches to reviewing desktop operating systems... one is to say X operating system is not ready for the mainstream desktop, and the other is to say, I'm not really able to get X operating system working the way I want to and probably need to learn more about it
<ForgeAus> and if you have problems you can always come back here and ask :)
<ForgeAus> anyway I hope I've eased your issues some... I wish you good luck
<ForgeAus> makda it mostly depends on individual experience I think
<mikademus> Thanx for that, but seriously, jost got to ask: you think my expectations are too high? I want support for my keyboard, I want a slick desktoip experience with some nice bling working on my video board. And I am technically proficient --I did manage to make my own kernel on my second day of testing Linux.
<ForgeAus> the ATI thing is unfortunate with many distros
<ForgeAus> mika the slick desktop experience? hmmm I am used to WindowsXP its no slicker or less slick than Edgy/Feisty/Gutsy imho... I'm happy with either
<ForgeAus> as for your keyboard support is it a conventional keyboard most work with standard 104 is it? drivers
<ForgeAus> if you have a custom keyboard you may need custom software to work with it? I don't even know if software for it is available...
<BizMan697> anyway you can change the default ports for apache (they are 80 and 443)
<ForgeAus> as for your percieved technical proficiency I can believe you have some but remember your in the same breath saying your a linux newbie mostly... and the two are functionally incompatible to some degree...
<mikademus> It is a quite unconventional keyboard. It is a jap-extended 109-key board. It is detected with the 2.6.24 kernel, but mandriva had out-of-the-virtuabox-support for it, and it uses an older kernel
<ForgeAus> so don't expect things to work right off the bat...
<zimon> mikademus: it's not a big deal to build a 2.6.24 package for ubuntu
<ForgeAus> um well I can't really help you with the keyboard thing...
<mikademus> Aye, I do not expect to be a linux wizard because I have a tech head, my point was rather that I'm not scared by being thrown into the tecnical side of things
<mikademus> zimon: ok, that sounds pleasant. Was that the make-kpkg thing you told me about previsouly
<mikademus> ?
<zimon> mikademus: yes
<ForgeAus> hehe mika I'm not scared of dropping you there if thats what you mean but actually I find things in kubuntu generally don't require that.... :)
<BizMan697> anyway we can change the defualt ports in apache?
<ForgeAus> the thing that scares me the most about linux is compiling software! its still too many bits that can go wrong for me
<ForgeAus> and I consider myself in the windows world a power user and I'm learning alot about linux for around about a year or so now
<ForgeAus> but I have a long way to go
<mikademus> ForgeAus: well, actually sounds quite similar to my situation, then
<Dr_Willis> Given all the bits ive seen go wrong with windows.. :)  Ill stick with linux.
<isaac_> hey, when i installed the proprietary driver of nvidia geforce4 X wont start
<Dr_Willis> but we wont start that rant right now. :)
<ForgeAus> (mika if all else fails you can always install AndLinux in your WindowsXP and toy with it hehe)
<ForgeAus> isaac don't use the proprietary driver use this one
<ForgeAus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mikademus> ForgeAus: the thing that really frustrates me is that when something is messed up (usually from what should be standard operations, like "yum update system" (on fedora), as an example, but also on *ubuntu), the system is basically fried for me and I need to rinstall
<ForgeAus> DrWillis like what bits? sorry I'm an equal opportunity OS enthusiast :)
<ForgeAus> well unless that OS is an RPM based distro rofl
<ForgeAus> mika you think theres no recovery from package conflicts?
<ForgeAus> is that what your trying to say?
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  You want to know the total disaster i had with a bluetooth dongle under windows  :) i had to  let windows strt the 'found new hardware' but let it start the dongles own setup.exe.. BUT then i had to tell the setup exe the path to the windows drivers in part..  for some parts.. and other parts had to be off the dongles cd. :)
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  Of course i have other stories..but thats one thats most recent.
<stond> can some one tell me how to change the icon of my PSP when I plug it in the icon that it shows is a ipod but I want to change it to an icon that i downloaded and no matter what i do it will not change from that stupid ipod  icon
<isaac_> ForgeAus: yeah i used that driver
<Dr_Willis> Its sad that bluetooth has been so.. slow in getting adopted.
<ForgeAus> DrWillis I have a bluetooth dongle all I did was install the driver from the CD and enable it in the control panel... simple...
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  Yep. thats how it was supposed to work...
<ForgeAus> perhaps you got an overly nasty peice of hardware?
<mikademus> ForgeAus: I don't know what I am trying to say. Guess why I'm frustrated? :p
<ForgeAus> the thing that confuses me most is you saying that it starts the dongles own setup.exe and the dongle itself isn't even installed yet.. thats odd...
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  But windows said it was compatiable, and installed their own drivers..  which dident work.., dongles drivers.. also.. dident work. :) i had to  mixx the 2..  I ended up just using the dngle on my linux box. It works fine there.
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  Lets just say i am not buying any hardware from that company any more. :0
<ForgeAus> hehe sounds prudent
<mikademus> Bah, how come that atp-get returns error due to other process using it when none does?
 * mikademus sighs
<ForgeAus> mika another problem is your doing this alone...
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  right. the 'fix' was to use parts of MS drivers.. and the custome dongles drivers..  Now WHY the dongle even needed its own drivers is a good question.
<ForgeAus> it helps to have some help
<ForgeAus> you don't have to feel so frustrated when you have someone with you who knows something about what's going on
<mikademus> Aye, and the cat I'm waiting for isn't old enough to be delivered yet. She could have helped me otherwise
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  then i had the usb printer that under windows - when  i printed a test page.. powerd off the machine instantly.. How do you even Begin to trouble shoot that. :)
<ForgeAus> hehe mika you didn't at first learn windows all by yourself did you?
<Dr_Willis> but im heading to ZZZzzz... land..
<ForgeAus> you would have used it, say at school or work or with family ...
<mikademus> ForgeAus: will you be my friend? *puppy eyes* Come here and help and I'll make coffe and crumpets lol
<ForgeAus> thats why the people here as a support base is a good thing
<ForgeAus> when something goes wrong you can come running to ask questions
<ForgeAus> (it might not turn out as bad as it looked)
<mikademus> ok, so how do I see if there is a rogue atp-get process running, and how do I massacre it?
<Dr_Willis> Linux is well documented. :) Of course finding time to read.. can be an issue.
<ForgeAus> anyway... I generally consider people a friend by default unless they do something significant to change that view...
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep apt
<Dr_Willis> then kill the pid if needed.
<mikademus> thanks
<ForgeAus> a rogue apt-get?... why would there be one of them?
<Jucato> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ForgeAus> mika first of all your not using osmething like easyubuntu or automatix(1 or 2)  are you?
<Dr_Willis> heh - do you answer the Q they asked.. or give them the answer they proberly really need. :)
<ForgeAus> (they're a kinda "works for me" thing, but they've been known to royally screw with many an ubuntu system)
<mikademus> ForgeAus: no, I'm currently on the 8.04a6
<ForgeAus> hehe DrWillis me?
<joseph> does dolphin have support for mouse gestures?
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  :) welcome to #kubuntu, here is your Miss Cleo Hat of ESP.
 * ForgeAus shrugs joseph I would have thought so but I don't know for sure
<mikademus> Ubuto's advice worked for regaining control over atp-get
 * ForgeAus shrugs some more.. and puts the hat aside... 
<Dr_Willis> mikademus,  you dident have  a rogue process runnign then. :) you had one that died.
<ForgeAus> I don't believe in ESP
<Jucato> !thanks | mikademus
<ubotu> mikademus: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus,  do you Belive in ESPN?
<mikademus> Oh, dearest Ubuto, you will always be my Eliza!
<Jucato> O.o
<ForgeAus> hehe well I don't get that channel but yes I do believe there is one
<ForgeAus> romancing the bot?
<Dr_Willis> !love
<Jucato> joseph: KDE (3.5.9 at the most) has support for mouse gestures globally. that is, it's not limited to a single app. Not sure about KDE 4 though
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
 * Dr_Willis runs to bed to hide from the icd-weasels.
<Dr_Willis> Night all
<ForgeAus> night DrWillis
<ForgeAus> sweet dreamz
<Jucato> bye Dr_Willis
<joseph> Jucato: mouse gestures do not seem to be native in dolphin.
<Dr_Willis> going to sleep and its almost NOON.. :) gotta love 3rd shift!
<mikademus> Hmm, to follow the ATI install guide I need to install dpkg-dev, which fails. Is that in a dev repo?
<ForgeAus> wait dpkg-dev fails? what error do you get?
<Jucato> joseph: there is no "native in <app>" mouse gestures. KDE itself has mouse gestures. look in System Settings -> Accessibility ->Input Actions
<joseph> Jucato: thank you.
<joseph> the gestures are disabled globally
<joseph> hm
<mikademus> This command fails "apt-get install dpkg-dev debhelper libstdc++5 dkms", and the error is "Package dpkg-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ForgeAus> ok you might have to check your repos
<ForgeAus> it might be a part of universe or multiverse that may not be active in your sources.list
<ForgeAus> (the file resides as /etc/apt/sources.list  from memory)
<ForgeAus> there are a few ways of changing it
<ForgeAus> one is treating it as a text file
<Sevis_> Can anyone please help me change the screen resolution on KDE in ubuntu 7.10?
<ForgeAus> another is using Adept (ie sudo adept_manager, and then manage repositories in the menu)
<Jucato> joseph: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086781.0
<Annirak> So, I was attempting to add myself to the 'root' and 'www-data' groups to make working with some cgi scripts a little easier.  Now, I have lost the ability to sudo.  I know that I need to reboot to recovery mode, but I don't know what to do then.
<ForgeAus> there should be a line deb <url here> <distro code> main restricited
<ForgeAus> and stuff like that...
<joseph> Jucato: thanks
<mikademus> All dev repos are eneabled by deafult, except for the backports and official partners
<ForgeAus> where its got main and restricted copy a line below that and replace main and restricted with universe and multiverse (whichever of them you don't have)
<ForgeAus> ok well <distro code>-backports is another one I often add...
<stond> Sevis_ in yooour terminal type sudo apt-get install ps3-utilit then type sudo ps3video -v then make your choice
<ForgeAus> well then I don't know why it isn't finding your package...
<Sevis_> thanks stond, checking now
<mikademus> It seems the breakage might be worse, when running adept_manager I get the error "cannot connect to X server"
<ForgeAus> um you could I guess check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ForgeAus> and see what it says
<Sevis_> stond, it can't find that package
<ForgeAus> mikademus your definitely running kubuntu 8.04a6 ?
<mikademus> Absolutely. That, at least, is no doubt about.
<ForgeAus> if its ubuntu adept wont be there, if its a live CD then I can't understand how it can't be there
<ForgeAus> unless you've removed it
<ForgeAus> try apt-get install adept
<ForgeAus> (oops sudo first unless your already root)
<blendtux> i am looking for a a good openoffice.org advanced calc tutorial, anybody could give me some pointers
<mikademus> "already newest version"
<ForgeAus> and you typed adept_manager ?
<mikademus> Indeed. Error ensues, without accompanying hilarty
<stond> Sevis_ try searching for PS3 utilities in your synaptic package manager
<mikademus> "No protocol specified, cannot connect to X server"
<ForgeAus> wait cannot connect to X server is not because Adept_manager is missing
<ForgeAus> its because your X has a problem
<Sevis_> no matching applications, stond
<ForgeAus> you may need to fix your /etc/x11/xorg.conf file
<mikademus> You know I'm runnung a clean install from just when we started this chat? :D
<ForgeAus> also if your in the gui (like running it from console) I should have thought of this before...
<ForgeAus> its not sudo its kdesu (if that doesn't work kdesudo for KDE4 and some newer kubuntu's) so the line becomes kdesu[do] adept_manager
<stond> well then I cant help because i am running kubuntu on my PS3 and that is the package i use to change my video mode and resolution output for tvs and monitors rangeing from stanard 480i up to 1080p
<stdin> kdesu is linked to kdesudo, so it'll still work
<Sevis_> is there a possibity to edit something manually?
<stond> i dont know what type of computer are you using
<JKIceman> is there a good alarm clock for kubuntu? becourse i can't find any.
<nosrednaekim> kalarm... or karm
<Jucato> korganizer (but probably too big)
<ForgeAus> if you get the same error you probably need to fix your X11 its not adept_manager thats wrong ... (or if it is thats not all thats wrong)
<Sevis_> I think I'll just give up and go back to gnome :)
<mikademus> ForgeAus: my x conf file seems... eh... well, what should I look for? The device says "Configured video device", seems a bit sparse to me, but I'm one wet newb
<Sevis_> thank you for your help
<ForgeAus> um I'm not sure I'm the one to help you with that
<mikademus> You think it could be the alpha?
<ForgeAus> if you ran through the webpage I sent you earlier it should have helped you with what goes in there
<nosrednaekim> mikademus: hey... whats wrong?
<ForgeAus> no I don't think its the alpha
<stond> can some one tell me how to change the icon of my PSP when I plug it in the icon that it shows is a ipod but I want to change it to an icon that i downloaded and no matter what i do it will not change from that stupid ipod  icon
<ForgeAus> um I think theres a line sudo dpkg xserver-xorg reconfigure or something like that to reset your xorg.conf to default
<mikademus> nosrednaekim: hiya, good seeing you again :) Well, to sum it up I'm on the 8.06a6 and virtually nothing works. I've been pestering poor ForgeAus for the longest time now
<nosrednaekim> mikademus: the channel for hardy (8.04) is #ubuntu+1
<mikademus> Why am I not surprised there's a special channel :p
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<ForgeAus> well at least I was trying to be of assistance
<ForgeAus> but of course as we all know I'm very *trying* rofl :)
<mikademus> Hey, you were of great help!
<ForgeAus> ... sofar
<mikademus> But I suspect much of the issues are due to the "alpha" in alpha
<ForgeAus> mikademus I doubt it
<ForgeAus> at least in this case
<nosrednaekim> if its a problem with X, then yes... hardy has lots and lotsa problems with that
<mikademus> Well, I just got a very helpful recommendation over at #ubuntu+1: "DON'T RUN HARDY". I guess it sums it up quite well.
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<joseph> i rather like gutsy
<atomicpotato> Hardy? Problems with X? Say what?
<atomicpotato> LIES
<mikademus> I think it is more statistics than lies. Which of course make it the biggest lie.
<BizMan697> anyone know how to change the default ports in apahce (80 and 443)?
<emilsedgh> BizMan697: open apache.conf file
<BizMan697> in there i can make changes?
<emilsedgh> yes
<emilsedgh> /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<BizMan697> ok i will take a look when i get home, thank you
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<mikademus> Anyway, I'm retrying gutsy, if anyone is interested I can get back to you with how that turned out
<BizMan697> any reason why it has 2 ports opeN?
<MilhousePunkRock> I am trying to set up a vpn connection to my university with kvpnc. I have imported the cisco-pcf but it does not connect... If I open vpnc on a shell and type in the stuff that it wants to know, it connects, but no program with outside connectivity will work. What am I missing
<emilsedgh> BizMan697: 443 is for ssl (https)
<MilhousePunkRock> Weird, now it does connect... How to use Konqueror now for the connection?
<MilhousePunkRock> To be precise: I need the tunnel IP to be my external IP now...
<BizMan697> emilsedgh, so should i leave it the same, or there is no problem in using an uncommon port?
<emilsedgh> BizMan697: if you use an uncommon port, users will have to add the port to address
<BizMan697> even if i portfoward?
<BizMan697> on my router
<emilsedgh> BizMan697: so if youre hello.com ir 127.0.0.1, you should type: hello.com:44 or 127.0.0.1:44 (if the new port is 44 for example)
<emilsedgh> BizMan697: i dunno then
 * emilsedgh is so bad in networking
<BizMan697> well i guess i can always try it
<BizMan697> what im tring to do is get jinzora 2 up and running so i can access it from anywhwere
<BizMan697> any expereince with that kind of stuff emil?
<emilsedgh> BizMan697: oh, please highlight me, with typing my nickname
<emilsedgh> btw, i dont know what is jinzora
<BizMan697> im using search irc emilsedgh
<BizMan697> no options to highlight
<BizMan697> im at work
<emilsedgh> BizMan697: when you type 'emilsedgh' in you words, my clients alerts me
<emilsedgh> thats highlight
<BizMan697> oh sorry 'emilsedgh'
<BizMan697> that work
<BluesKaj> one can also auto-finish a nick by typing thr first few letters of a nick and hitting the tab key
<BizMan697> not on this web based client :)
<emilsedgh> oh
<emilsedgh> so youre using ircatwork
<makdaknife> BizMan697: nice! so you found a solution to your media streaming problem
<makdaknife> btw, your portforwarding on your router will work
<makdaknife> e.g. on the router set up all traffic to port 80 to be redirected to say port 44 on your linux box
<ctx144k> hoi, kannmir mal wer sagen wie nochmal der KDE grafikviewer heist?
<ctx144k> wirgentwas mit gview oderso
<BluesKaj> !de | ctx144k
<ubotu> ctx144k: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nosrednaekim> !de
<zimon> ctx144k: gwenview
<ctx144k> zimon, merci
<ctx144k> upps sorry - i thought i was in the german channel :)
<crackhead_25> can anyone helpme print? i have tried everything -- i have a lot of debugging information.. i dont want to copy it all in here and flood... please help!!
<nosrednaekim> !patebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<crackhead_25> nosrednaekim: i have paste binned it.. do you know about printers?
<coreymon77>  crackhead_25 : wowowowowowow, wait a sec
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: slow down here
<crackhead_25> coreymon77: do you know about printers?
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: whats the matter
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: a thing or two
<crackhead_25> coreymon77: i upgraded from feisty to gutsy, and now my printer doesnt work
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: ill try my best
<crackhead_25> it worked fine the other day in feisty
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: which printer are we talking here
<nosrednaekim> not much.... but if you give me the pastebin I can take a look.
<crackhead_25> hp 3550
<crackhead_25> adobe ppd.. hpijs.. very simple
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: what type is that
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: whats the model
<crackhead_25> the simplest hp deskjet
<crackhead_25> 3550
<heath> zimon: I got sound... all I had to do was add me to the sound group
<ps3> hey
<coreymon77> ah, deskjet
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: have you tried re-adding the printer in system prefs
<crackhead_25> through which command?
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: is this a network printer or local
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: it can be done graphically btw
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: im taking it the printer is connected locally right?
<crackhead_25> local
<crackhead_25> usb
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: okay
<crackhead_25> lsusb shows it.. ?
<coreymon77> good
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: does it?
<crackhead_25> however, the graphical add printer thing doesnt give me the local usb option.. it's grey out
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: does lsusb show it?
<crackhead_25> yes
<BizMan697> how safe is it to leave ports open?
<BizMan697> even if they are high numbers
<crackhead_25> coreymon77: yes
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: give me a sec
<ahmos> hi i need to install this package (How?) I've tried the terminal but nothing..!
<jpatrick> Bi	as long as you keep your passwd safe, quite safe
<ahmos> libgtk2.0-0_2.10.11-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<crackhead_25> ahmos: sudo apt-get install
<BizMan697> package name dpgk -i
<crackhead_25> ahmos: sudo apt-get install pkgname
<arunkale> I just started using Vim for programming, and it is SO awesome.
<xp_killer> if i up grade to gutsy will it remove beryl from my pc?
<ahmos> couldn't find this package...I have a problem with nspluginviewr
<arunkale> The only thing that I dislike is the default colours for syntax highlighting in Vim. Is there any place where I can get colour 'schemes'? and if yes, how do i install them?
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: have you tried using hps printer program thing
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: it uses hplip
<crackhead_25> how do i ?
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: first thing, check to see if you have hplip installed
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install hplip
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: put that into console
<BizMan697> is it dangerous leaving ports 80 and 443 open
<crackhead_25> coreymon77: i have it already. im in the program. ill see if it does anything.
<coreymon77> BizMan697: youre on linux now, youre most likely not gonna get hacked
<BizMan697> just making sure cause i want to create a media server, and i hate leaving low number poirts open
<coreymon77> BizMan697: but, as a general rule, dont leave ports open unless you need to for a specific reason
<BizMan697> for ssh i have real high numbers
<coreymon77> BizMan697: if you need to open ports for a reason, then do so, you'll be fine
<BizMan697> i need to get in through web pages, to access the media server page to view mp3 nad video
<llutz> BizMan697: just make sure your listening services are well configured
<BizMan697> my concern is if i open it on the router, its open on all pc's including windows is it not?
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: that program might work better than kdes default
<coreymon77> BizMan697: not if you only open it for your ip address
<llutz> BizMan697: who told you so? thats wrong
<arunkale> what does mkdir -p do
<BizMan697> no one, im assuming
<BizMan697> cause i have to open the port
<coreymon77> BizMan697: ports can only be opened for specific ips, you can set the port to be open only for your ip, meaning only your computer
<BizMan697> then port foward it
<BizMan697> oh ok
<BizMan697> ur right
<llutz> arunkale: -p : no error if existing, make parent directories as needed
<coreymon77> BizMan697: port forwarding opens the port for you
<BizMan697> how do i set the listening services as u said before
<coreymon77> BizMan697: and for you alone
<ahmos> nspluginviewer eats 100% of cpu and makes xserver hangs ,any ideas?
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: any luck?
<BizMan697> port fowarding doesnt open the port to my knowledge, i coudnt vnc into my machine without opening it
<BizMan697> portfowarding alone idndt work
<llutz> BizMan697: read some basics about networking/services etc.
<coreymon77> BizMan697: prot forwarding opens the port for your ip alone
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: it remains closed for everyone else
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: whoops, sorry, wrong highlight
<crackhead_25> coreymon77: it went through the printing process but no ink came out.. i know the cartridges are full though
<llutz> BizMan697: a port is open only if you run a listening service on it
<coreymon77> BizMan697: that was meant for you
<crackhead_25> coreymon77: it did more than it did before.. it recognized and instaleld.. but now it goes through the printing process and no ink comes out.. that's progress, but not success yet..
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: but it detected the printer
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: well, thats atleast better off than we were before
<BizMan697> so how do i set listening service?
<llutz> BizMan697: start it
<BizMan697> and i can do that by?
<llutz> BizMan697: you need a service like http/ssh/telnet/ftp? so install the daemon/server, configure it to your needs, start it and be happy
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: im sorry, but the bell is going to ring soon and i have to get back to class, atleast now the printer is detected, keep playing around and ask someone else for help
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: im sorry, but i have to go
<crackhead_25> coreymon77: you be back later tonight?
<coreymon77> probably
<crackhead_25> coreymon77: could i email you later?
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: if you need me ill come on when i get home
<BizMan697> well ive done that already
<BizMan697> so they are already started then
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: i should get home at around 3:15 to 3:30 eastern time
<crackhead_25> coreymon77: k, im signed in always here.. msg me whenever youre back.. thank you for trying..
<llutz> BizMan697: so they "opened" a port, they're listening on. No service listening = no open port
<coreymon77> ill be back later
<coreymon77> bye
<BizMan697> k got it
<BizMan697> thanks
<Unterfranke> hi
<Unterfranke> cu
<makdaknife> BizMan697: go to a terminal and type: netstat -l
<makdaknife> this will tell you which ports your computer is listening on
<makdaknife> ideally do: netstat -ln|grep ^tcp
<llutz> netstat -anp --ip
<makdaknife> this will tell you the port number as well
<arunkale> ok, in vim, if i split the window using :new, how do i un-split it?
<makdaknife> nice llutz... didn't know about the --ip switch
<arunkale> never mind
<llutz> i dislike grep if not needed ;)
<makdaknife> i live for grep :-P
<makdaknife> grep is the lazy person's man
<Tom47> i changed a keyboard seting such that the same key cannot be deptressed sooner than 500ms and cannot relocate where i did this .
<Tom47> i changed a keyboard setting such that the same key cannot be depressed sooner than 500ms and need help to relocate where i did this .
<makdaknife> Tom47:  KDE3-> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<kaminix> Hmm.... my Kaffeine can't play videos anymore.
<makdaknife> kaminix: :-( what engine is it using?
<kaminix> Well, an update a while ago removed kaffeine-xine, but the app says it's still using it.
<kaminix> Trying a downgrade now. It's the first time I've restarted my laptop since the update which removed kaffeine-xine
<mikademus> ForgeAus: Hiya again, you interested in the continuing adventures of Captain Frustration?
<Tom47> makdaknife: i have been looking there but cannot see the exact option to reset ... any ideas
<makdaknife> :-(
<kaminix> Still not working makdaknife :/
<makdaknife> kaminix: did you use apt-get to upgrade? I switched to aptitude... its a little safer
<kaminix> I use aptitude too.
<kaminix> Hmm... might know the cause. I removed KDM for KDE 4 and I think it was set as the active one.
<kaminix> Trying a restart of X
<makdaknife> hmmm kaminiz... I'm using kde4 and no problems
<makdaknife> kdm shouldn't cause a problem with kaffeine
<makdaknife> Tom47: Enable Keyboard Repeat, set the delay option
<ubuntu_> hello!
<tekteen> hi
<makdaknife> hi
<mikademus> hullu
<mikademus> ForgeAus: Thanks for trying to keep me on Linux. I have just installed gutsy for the second time since out last exchange. I'm getting very, very tired. I installed gutsy, ran system update, there was some error and crash during system update, grub was fucked up, I was reinstalling again. If this failes again I will officially join the dark side and become a Windows fanboi.
<ubuntu_> Nice irc client!!
<Tom47> makdaknife: sorry but thats not the one . that deals with repeating a keystroke by keping a key depresed .
<stdin> !language | mikademus
<ubotu> mikademus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu_> no no no dont do it!
<Tom47> makdaknife: my problem now is with typing double leters
<ubuntu_> Kubuntu rox!
<ubuntu_> that is easily fixed... try adding: clock=pit or clocksource=pit to the kernel line...
<makdaknife> Tom47:  sorry I'm not sure which setting you're referring to then
<ubuntu_> are u in Virtual pc??
<ubuntu_> I had double letters in many Linus when in Virtual PC...
<ubuntu_> linux
<Tom47> makdaknife: ok ... thanks anyway
<ubuntu_> ok sorry...
<makdaknife> Tom47: hmmm not accessibility: keyboard... use slow keys?
<ubuntu_> yes, or sticky??
<Tom47> makdaknife: ty ty ty .... i reset defaults and now have what i wanted .... great
<makdaknife> :-)
<joseph> i was doing an upgrade and it says postfix has been "kept back".  what does that mean?
<makdaknife> Tom47: glad I could help
<Tom47> makdaknife: was driving me insane
<kaminix> Wie, my Kaffeine works again :)
<makdaknife> joseph: packages are usually "kept back" to avoid dependency issues
<makdaknife> don't worry about them... they will become available as package dependency issues are resolved
<makdaknife> kaminix: great! do you know what caused it?
<joseph> makdaknife: so there aren't any major problems with postfix then?
<kaminix> makdaknife: Not entirely sure, but I think it was some problem with a conflicting KDM or something, kdm-kde4 which installed with kde4-core and had been set to active. I removed it and rebooted :)
<makdaknife> joseph:  probably not... its more likely that you are making use of conflicting repositories or that a package has been added to the apt repository and has dependency issues
<makdaknife> kaminix: hmmm I've used both kdm's no problems... prolly just the reboot helped :-)
<makdaknife> joseph: http://www.webservertalk.com/archive291-2004-12-626948.html that provides a useful response
<makdaknife> cheers folks... I'm off
<xav> hello, i have difficulties to install sound on my dell laptop
<xav> asoundconf list is empty
<intelikey> sshd user can have shell /bin/false can't it ?
<intelikey> i can't get sshd to start at boot time.
<ForgeAus> did mika go?
<ForgeAus> hmm guess I cant help it if he doesn't listen
<genii> intelikey: Does it give some informative message?
<intelikey> it doesn't say anything
<intelikey> genii i can start it manually  but init doesn't seem to be able to start it.
<llutz> intelikey: no syslog-entries?
<intelikey> no
<llutz> increase verbose-mode
<intelikey> i think i know what i'll do.   i'll rewrite the init script. and be done with it.
<intelikey> i've wasted enough time on it already
<intelikey> i found it.  it's bashism in the init script that calls /bin/sh not /bin/bash
<intelikey> i'll bet it starts now.
<Arwen> whoa, switching to EXA rendering boosts compositing speed with the "radeon" driver way up.
<Arwen> remember that if you're stuck on ATI!
 * genii makes a note in his lttle black notebook
<noaXess> what about making a video of my desktop working for demonstration?
<llutz> noaXess: recordmydesktop
<noaXess> llutz: aha okay. thanks
<The_Fodas> e ae quengada do GNUX !
<The_Fodas> hello guys to GNUX
<BluesKaj> where can I find the option to turn off the bouncing icon ?.. annoying me.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: kcontrol->general->luanch feedback
<nosrednaekim> I think.
<carlitox> hola
<carlitox> alguienporahi
<carlitox> hi
<carlitox> alguien me esta leyendo?
<carlitox> Y_Y
<LadyNikon> !es
<carlitox> hola
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<carlitox> okis
<carlitox> ladynikon
<carlitox> estas online?
<LadyNikon> lo siento no hablar espanol
<LadyNikon> mi espanol is muy pokito?
<carlitox> ok
<carlitox> hey lady were you from'?
<LadyNikon> sorry this isnt the type of chat for that
<LadyNikon> this is a help channel for kubuntu
<carlitox> eee ok thanx
<joseph> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<LadyNikon> joseph: i didnt do that.. because I have no desire to join that channel :D
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, i admire your memory ...I'd forgotten  :)
<noaXess> have installed compiz in my kubuntu kde3.. it work fine..
<noaXess> but seom special things.. if i send any window to the second desktop.. it's gone.. :(.. i think the desktop applet from kde and compiz have not the same destination.. any idea?
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: that is probably true.
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: you need compiz-kicker
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: why?
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: ok
<noaXess> is this a applet?.. gnome applet?
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: because compiz doesn't work well with the kde3 desktops
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: its a kde panel applet
<nosrednaekim> !info compiz-kicker
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: the use compiz better with gnome?
<ubotu> Package compiz-kicker does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: yes, it does have better gnome integration
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: I believe the kicker compiz package is in backports for gutsy
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: hm... is there a desktop engine like compiz for kde?
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: not for kde3
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: but kde4 i think
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: you are using kde4?
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: yes, there is one for kde4
<noaXess> no kde3
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: is 4.0.2 really stable.. or are ther some missing apps?
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: plenty of missing stuff, but it is stable
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: ok..
<nosrednaekim> and it doesn't have as fancy of effects as compiz does
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: how to enable backports?
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: "unsupported updates" I think in the adept manage repositories
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: aha.. okay. just try..
<noaXess> compiz is cool :)
<noaXess> and if you have a big nvidia grafic than it should be used..
<nosrednaekim> oh yes :)
<joseph> LadyNikon: let that guy join then
<LadyNikon> joseph: good point
<carlitox> compiz problem graphic card
<carlitox> ati radeon 9000
<tinin> !kbuildsycoca
<ubotu> If your K menu is out of date, like after installing an application and not finding it in the K menu, you should type "kbuildsycoca" in a terminal to rebuild the KDE configuration cache
<tinin> kbuildsycoca4
<tinin> !kbuildsycoca4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbuildsycoca4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> tinin?
<dhillon> hi...plz help how can i reduce the brightness of my laptop screen...i am having sony vaio...thnks in advance
<benpicco__> hi, how do i get konqueror not displaying 'system:/media/sdb2/' but "/media/$mountpoint" in the adress bar?
<sammy> shouldn't kdm try the first resolution in my xorg.conf screen section, not the highest resolution? I edited xorg.conf and set my resoltion with the kde control panel, but after reboot, X keeps making a virtual desktop that's larger than my desktop AND larger than my largest modeline and ignores my previously saved settings
<tinin> Jucato what's up?
<Jucato> what were you looking for?
<Jucato> (from the bot)
<tinin> kde4 doesn't start up
<Jucato> #kubuntu-kde4 is the place for you :)
<tinin> I always get a screen telling me something that kbuildsycoca crashed
<tinin> i'm there, but not too much activity
<Jucato> :)
<dhillon> i m luvin kbuntu-kde4 on sony vaio
<dhillon> dumped pre-instlled vista
<Jucato> try waiting... maybe the guys are still sleeping...
<dhillon> and it was gud decision :)
<tinin> i think it't this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/197879
<tinin> so there may be a solution
<intelikey> well i got the sshd startup script fixed.   even though it was very hard to track down the actual issue.
<intelikey> one doesn't normally suspect a script as being the problem if that script can be called from the command line and works normally there...
<intelikey> hmm now i need a way to stop the hdd from cycling
<cuzntx> i have sound issues.
<cuzntx> im on gutsy
<cuzntx> and i have yet to make sound come out
<JoshOvki> !hardy > JoshOvki
<intelikey> is it kde or alsa related cuzntx ?
<intelikey> kde/arts
<cuzntx> i can not be sure
<cuzntx> i do not think it is alsa related
<cuzntx> as i followed the instructions for d/l
<cuzntx> and confiure
<intelikey> cuzntx umm maybe you can.   drop to a console and test#  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   if you hear whight noise it's not alsa's fault
<intelikey> ctrl+C to stop it.
<cuzntx> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<cuzntx> bewofthe@bewofthe:~$
<intelikey> umm ok.  then i'm guessing that it's not alsa.  but that's only a guess for now.    let's test one more thing to be sure.   openvt -scf 12 -- sudo alsamixer
<intelikey> ooops should have added -w
<cuzntx> illegal vt number `f'
<root__> hola
<cuzntx> openvt -scf 12 -- sudo alsamixer-w  then?
<intelikey>    openvt -sfwc 12 -- sudo alsamixer
<intelikey> try that one   ^
<tekteen> root__: hola
<root__> como estas
<cuzntx> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<cuzntx> Could not get a file descriptor referring to the console
<tekteen> no habla espanol
<cuzntx> i did sudo module-assistant auto-install alsa-source yesterday
<cuznt> much better
<root__> quien habla español?
<root__> nadie?
<tekteen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<intelikey> !sound | cuznt i'll defer you to the bot and it's infonodes,
<damiano> ola
<ubotu> cuznt i'll defer you to the bot and it's infonodes,: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tekteen> lo siento, no hablamos español
<root__> ok
<cuznt> cat /proc/asound/cards  0 [SI7012         ]: ICH - SiS SI7012                    SiS SI7012 with CMI9739 at irq 20
<root__> see you
<intelikey> [17181527.224000] Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1342048 [17181527.720000] Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1342048
<intelikey> i hate dvd's
<swatto> my monitor screen has gone dodgy, how can i fix it? its all out of propeortiona
<intelikey> swatto what did you do,  zoom in ?
<swatto> no, just turned my computer on and the screen was all out of sync
<intelikey> swatto  ctrl+alt+-
<intelikey> oh
<swatto> ill try restart x
<|Dreams|> anyone backup xbox 360 games in here?
<Airforce5555> hahahahahah this is awesome
<intelikey> swatto that sounds like some automatic ubuntu <insert byword here>    you may have to reconfigure xorg to fix it.
<Airforce5555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYp2Aloz-uE&feature=bz301
<swatto> thats better lol
<intelikey> swatto that sounds like some automatic ubuntu <insert byword here>    you may have to reconfigure xorg to fix it.
<ailsa> hello, i am trying to install the flash (non-free) plugin in konqueror (works already in firefox)
<tekteen> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<swatto> fixed it just restarted x and seems to be working, thanks intelikey
<tekteen> ailsa: what is the problem?
<ailsa> i think konqueror finds the plugin, but starts the mplayer plugin instead of the nonfree (tested on youtube)
<ailsa> is there a way to tell konqueror to use the nonfree plugin?
<intelikey> swatto hope it holds past a reboot for you.   welcome.
<ailsa> i did everything on the RestrictedFormats homepage, but don't have the update-flashplugin command
<sammy> intelikey: do you happen to know how X & kdm decides the initial root window size will be? is it the largest available from your list of modelines or is it the first?
<tekteen> ailsa: go to settings > configure konqeror
<tekteen> then go to plugins
<tekteen> ailsa: click the plugin tab
<sammy> my X.org log shows that RandR is enabled, but I can't change my root window size. for some reason it's determined to be 1280x1024, even when I change my resolution in the control center, with RandR enabled, the root window size doesn't change
<tekteen> ailsa: tell me when you are done
<ailsa> i have (all in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins) one flashplugin-alternative.so and 5 mplayerplug-in-*
<intelikey> sammy xorg uses the first size in the list for the particular depth   but kde/kdm is not that streight forward i fear
<tekteen> ailsa: did you go into the settings?
<ailsa> the flashplugin Description is: FutureSplash Player
<tekteen> isn't there also a x-shockwave-flash
<ailsa> yes there is
<tekteen> open that
<intelikey> sammy xorg follows the old XFree86 patern on that.  if you know anything about that.
<ailsa> Description: Shockwave Flash
<tekteen> what are the suffixes
<ailsa> swf, but i can't "open" it
<tekteen> ok
<sammy> intelikey: you're right, somehow. my first defined mode is 1024x768, which I get as a screen resolution, but my root window size is still being set to 1280x1024, which is the largest size defined. I thought kde's control center + RandR would change the root window size, but it isn't.
<ailsa> only look at it (in the Plugins-tab)
<tekteen> !flashissue
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<tekteen> try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<ailsa> i will try this and come back, if this doesn't fix it
<tekteen> ok
<intelikey> sammy yeah that's kde's doing and i don't use kde   so maybe someone else in here can help you with that.
<sammy> intelikey: no worries. I've asked in kubuntu, kde and xorg. it's friday, no one is sitting around in irc channels this afternoon/evening :)
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: heya
<intelikey> sammy i'm the console guy not the gui dood.   so out of my league really.
<sammy> intelikey: cheers to that. linux gui's have a long way to go :) I'll be running mac os's wm when they finally separate it from the rest of their altered freebsd install and let me install it on top of any linux distro
<ailsa> tekteen ubota     did not help
<ailsa> the flash plugin does work in firefox
<ailsa> but not in konqueror
<intelikey> des quatro sammy
<genii> intelikey: Get the sshd working right?
<tekteen> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<ailsa> only the mplayer plugin is shown
<sammy> kde, gnome, xfce, all of them are too big for their britches. too many users that don't follow up on bugs, not enough developers.
<sammy> intelikey: scusi? des quatro? the four? no hable... well anything but english
<intelikey> sammy try blackbox/fluxbox
<tekteen> ailsa: I do not know. konq. hates flash
<intelikey> no bells nor whistles   but a clean gui
<intelikey> when i use a gui it's blackbox anymore
<intelikey> which isn't often
<sammy> I used to run ... one of those on my AIX box at work intead of clunkycrappy CDE
<sammy> I need the integration. After using macos where every program can share with every other program (ie, add a contact in your address book, you can assign it IM accounts which appear in your IM application etc), I can't go back
<coreymon77> i have both a macbook and my linux box
<wad> In system settings, I specified firefox as my default browser, but clicking URLs in thunderbird email messages does nothing. How could I troubleshoot this problem?
<intelikey> heh
<sammy> it's just that the foss world hasn't caught up. kontact+kopete does okay, I just feel sometimes like I'm the 1% of users that actually takes the time to file and follow up on bugs. it's not enough
<coreymon77> i like macos, but linux, especially kubuntu has a special place for me
<intelikey> i need the control, fine tune everything,   default is only the starting point for anything on my system.
<eddieftw> wad: try checking your thunderbird settings
<wad> eddieftw, I did that too, actually. :-(
<wad> I fresh out of ideas.
<sammy> I don't subscribe to people using computers like toasters. It's like cars, you *need* to know how they work. it doesn't help anyone but the people you're paying to fix it when you don't have any idea what is broken or why it broke. that model doesn't work in the OSS world
<wad> I didn't find any thunderbird settings that looked useful, by the way.
<wad> Any of you folks use thunderbird? Does clicking on links send the URL to the browser?
<intelikey> sammy yeah another problem is that some times things get fixed, and the developers of a distro *caugh ubuntu caugh* grab the older unpatched source code to make the next release out of....
<sammy> people who just want them to work should go use windows. if you're going to use foss software, you *have* to take the time out of what you'd rather be doing to hunt down bugs and participate in triage. intelikey: I think that's more of wanting a stable release for this 99% I'm talking about
<sammy> the 99% of users who don't want to file bugs or even know what's wrong, they just want it to work, like their car, or a toaster.
<eddieftw> :/
<sammy> if they're not going to participate, they should be donating $$ to the developers, since they're using something and not giving back.
<draik> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> sammy: wrong
<coreymon77> sammy: i dont triage bugs due to lack of time
<wad> sammy: Some people want to work on their computer. Other people want to work on something, using the computer. They don't care about the computer, if it's not functioning properly, it's just in the way.
<coreymon77> sammy: but i still do my part
<intelikey> coreymon77 there is no "right nor wrong" to an openion.
<sammy> wad: I understand, no no, I see coreymon77's point
<intelikey> coreymon77 and i share his openion in most points
<sammy> I'm just saying, there isn't a large enough community of paid developers to pick up the slack
<sammy> with cars, there's plenty of mechanics
<sammy> a whole industry worth
<coreymon77> sammy: i have asked quite my fair share of questions in this channel, and i have gotten alot of help
<sammy> there's no pile of developers just waiting to fix people's bugs for a flat hourly rate
<sammy> coreymon77: why do you think I came in here with my issue :)
<intelikey> wad that's the 99%
<coreymon77> sammy: but now, when someone asks the same question, i can help them
<draik> Once I creat an alias, where else do I need to enter it so that it "sticks"?
<coreymon77> sammy: just because im not triaging bugs or spending a lot of my time seraching out for them, doesnt mean i cant still contribute to the community
<Blah112> Hey, i need some help making swap for linux. Should new swap partition be Primary or Logical? Should it's location be at End or Beginning?
<intelikey> draik a runtime configuration file
<intelikey> draik is it bash ?
 * sammy ammends his original statement as not to imply that people who don't triage bugs are moochers
<sammy> I meant those that do nothing, coreymon77.
<draik> intelikey: I typed                  alias dvdmount='sudo mount -o loop -t udf'
<intelikey> draik ok that's bash.    put it in ~/.bash.bashrc
<draik> Thanks
<Blah112> Can someone help me?
<sammy> Blah112: logical or primary doesn't have much to do with what type of partition you choose. you may have 4 primary partitions per drive, and one or more primary partitions can hold 'logical' partitions. it's the way someone got around only being able to have 4 partitions on a drive.
<draik> intelikey: Done. Thank you much.
<Blah112> k
<intelikey> draik may i sujest that rather than an alias you might want to make a shell script of that command and put it in /usr/local/bin   then you can also use the gui to execute it   (an alias is not normally accessable to gui alt+f2 type things)
<sammy> Blah112: the location of the partition isn't necessarily important, either. it's just giving you a choice as to what free space you'd like to use on your drive.
<intelikey> just a thought.
<draik> intelikey: Great suggestion. How do I put the command into shell script?
<Blah112> Alright. Thanks.
<tekteen> draik: create a text file
<intelikey> draik sudo nano /usr/local/bin/dvdmount     type in the command and save/exit    then  sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/dvdmount    and you're done.
<draik> intelikey: I use Yakuake when I enter             dvdmount [filename.iso] /mnt
<intelikey> command would look something like this    sudo mount -o loop -t udf "$@"
<draik> What is    "$@"  ?
<intelikey> any command line arguments
<draik> Ok
<intelikey> well all command line args actually
<draik> I thought it was something specific
<draik> I'm aware of $PATH and such
<draik> Didn't know if "$@" was specific to something.
<tekteen> it is
<tekteen> all command line args
<intelikey> $1 is the first one $2 the second  $* is all but doesn't preserve spaces in args and "$@" is all and does pereserve spaces
<intelikey> when writing any shell script you wish to pass arguments to  you use one of those ^   and commonly "$@"
<draik> Ok
<intelikey> $[1-9 positional arg 1 - 9      $0 is the name of the script as it's called on the command line.
<draik> So the text file is only a line that states...                                sudo mount -o loop -t udf "$@"
<intelikey> yeap     unless you want to be fancy
<draik> Fancy?
<intelikey> #!/bin/bash
<intelikey>  
<intelikey> # something about the GNU-GPL here
<intelikey>  
<intelikey> your commands here
<ailsa> tekteen ubota     i found the error, i had to change in the "file associations" "swf" in the embedding tab to the nsplugin
<some_dude> what package enable zeroconf ?
<tekteen> ailsa: ubota does not exist
<intelikey> notice    in a shell script  # starts a comment    EXCEPT! when followed by !  #! is a key that tells linux what interpretor to use     i.e.  #!/usr/bin/prel    will run in perl    #!/usr/bin/python   will run in python
<eddieftw> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tekteen> it was ubotu that helped you and
<tekteen> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<draik> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/932615
<ailsa> ok, thanks
<intelikey> draik yes
<jinzougen> I'm building something which needs libX11.so or libX11.a, but its configure script can't find it. `locate libX11` yields: /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 and /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0.
<jinzougen> Is this sufficient? What do I need to do here?
<JoshOvki> what folder the trash stored in?
<blizzzek> after latest updates, i have an ImportError when trying to import kdecore, it says:
<blizzzek> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/kdecore.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8KService18accessServiceTypesEv
<blizzzek> running 7.10 with kde 3.5.9
<blizzzek> (it worked before ;) )
<jinzougen> Oh nm I gues apt-get can install it for me.
<blizzzek> it occures on the line: from PyKDE4 import kdeui, kdecore
<intelikey> JoshOvki ~/.Trash  most of the users trash should be there
<draik> intelikey: How do I run it via GUI?
<intelikey> alt+f2   and type in
<intelikey> draik you can also setup konqueror to allow a right click option for that command
<JoshOvki> i just needed to know the folder. thanks intelikey
<intelikey> but don't ask me to walk you through that one.
<intelikey> JoshOvki i mentioned "most" because if you have trashed anything as root it won't be in that folder most likely
<JoshOvki> good point
<intelikey> and if it is.  you'll have to rm it as root.
<intelikey> i.e. you won't own it.
<genii> gotta go
<intelikey> hmmm i need to work a little.    back in a while.
<draik> intelikey: What would I be looking for so that I may find instructions online?
<BizMan697> how do i create asimple homepage for my server, so that i can login from a remote location?
<mikdemus> Using Kub7.10, anyone who knows how to handle the "C compiler cannot create executables" when make:ing from Konsole?
<nixternal> mikdemus: do you have build-essentials installed?
<mikdemus> I'm not certain. I have made a clean gutsy install from CD.
<nixternal> groovy, ya you will need to install build-essentials then... sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<nixternal> and enjoy your compiling :)
<nosrednaekim> uhhh "build-essential"
<nixternal> same thing :p
<nixternal> I added the 's'
<not_chawson> hello, how do u run gnome on kde??
<mikdemus> Ah, ok, thanks for the fast reply! :)
<nixternal> not_chawson: you don't run gnome on kde, but you can simply install the ubuntu-desktop and have gnome reside on the same machine
<not_chawson> ok but how do you get xfce on gnome then??
<nixternal> then when you are at the login screen, you can select whether you want to boot into KDE or Gnome
<not_chawson> and wheres my mouse??
<nosrednaekim> !info build-essentials
<limac> how can I run rpm files?
<ubotu> Package build-essentials does not exist in gutsy
<jawee> not_chawson: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<jawee> ?
<nixternal> xfce won't run on gnome either, but can run side by side, install xubuntu-desktop
<not_chawson> oh ok i understand now, will that come in the next windows update?
<jawee> limac: you can install the alien package
<jawee> limac: sudo aptitude install alien to get it
<limac> jawee: ok ok
<limac> oh ok
<Fesek> not_chawson, Get out of here Chawson you mess! Ok everyone. He really isnt this dumb, he is trying to pretend to be a no0b. :D
<nixternal> please quit trolling not_chawson
<not_chawson> :S
<not_chawson> ok
<nixternal> heh
<jawee> limac: then do sudo alien -d packagename.rpm and install the package with sudo dpkg -i packagename.rpm
<not_chawson> Fesek Is Bill Gates In Disguise!!
<Fesek> ...
<nixternal> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<limac> jawee: gotha, thank you very much :)
<limac> gotcha
<jawee> limac: wel, the second should be .deb, but I know you know that. you're welcome
<limac> :)
<mikdemus> nixternal: thanks, it worked. I not get the message that I don't have the X libraries. You know the package name for those?
<nosrednaekim> xorg-dev I think mikdemus
<mikdemus> nosrednaekim: you live here man?! :) But I'm happy, you always give good answers!
<nixternal> there are so many X libraries that it isn't even funny
<nixternal> what I typically do is find out what is in the header files, if c++ what is in the #includes, and then use apt-file to search for the file name, it will typically list the package the files belongs too
<nixternal> makes searching easy most of the times
<mikdemus> Yeah, it makes sense.
<mikdemus> Hmm, I'm compiling KDE themes. Now it seems I need the Qt libraries... O.o
<nixternal> mikdemus: all qt libs start with either libqt3 or Qt3 and libqt4 for Qt4
<mikdemus> Are there any reason for not getting the Qt4 libs?
<mikdemus> reasons
<nixternal> mikdemus: no reason for not getting them...most of the apps you find on kde-apps.org are going to be qt4 nowadays
<eddieftw> X just treats your tty7 as a client to the server afaik
<nixternal> eddieftw: you drinkin' on the job again?
<mikdemus> I'm a bit o edge about not breaking anything, I've grown a bit cautious into my 20th install in a week.... (no exxageration)
<eddieftw> i wish i could make a joke, but then i would get banned by the admins nixternal.
<mikdemus> What is the apt-get syntax for searching for a particular package?
<eddieftw> mikdemus: sudo apt-get install (package name)
<nixternal> apt-cache search
<nixternal> mikdemus: ^^
<eddieftw> sudo aptitude search (package) works for me too
<nixternal> eddieftw: when searching you don't need sudo
<eddieftw> nixternal is the boss, you listen to him though
<mikdemus> ok, damn,I am having difficulties remembering everything!
<eddieftw> mikdemus: it takes time
<mikdemus> Yeah, the initial threshold is rather steep...
<mikdemus> Earlier today I was so frustrated I seriously considered going back to WInXP and forgetting about Linux :(
<nixternal> mikdemus: after you break and fix your install a few times, you will start remembering...that is how I did it back in 94/95...I broke my Linux installs on a daily basis, but back then documentation and support was sparse at best
<sandro__> hi can someone tell me how come my SD card isnt being read in the media slot?
<sandro__> it doesnt even register in the media section
<eddieftw> mikdemus: my brother installed ubuntu and forced me to use instead of winXP. but now i love it and hang out in here to help people like you on a daily basis. :P
<nixternal> sandro__: which version of Kubuntu are you running? did it pop up asking what you wanted to do?
<mikdemus> And I appreciate it!
<nixternal> also sandro__, if you could go into a terminal window (Konsole) and type ->   dmesg    <- see if the SD card is being recognized
<sandro__> ok im new at this sorry for being ignorant, im running what i think is the latest version of kubuntu
<eddieftw> sandro__: gutsy gibbon. version 7.04?
<sandro__> yes
<eddieftw> if you have a konsole or terminal open do this: ls_release -a
<jawee> eddieftw: 7.10 is Gusty Gibbon. 7.04 is Fiesty Fawn
<mikdemus> Ok, though having install the latest Qt4 libs, it is still not working. I get "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<mikdemus> oops
<eddieftw> and that will print out your working distrobution...
<eddieftw> gah
<eddieftw> nixternal: apparently I *have* been drinking on the job
<nixternal> figures
<sandro__> so what do i do again?
<nixternal> eddieftw: go to PyCon with me next week
<nixternal> sandro__: dmesg
<sandro__> ok ive done that
<nixternal> see if it is recognizing the SD card
<mikdemus> Ok, new attempt. The error message is "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!"
<nixternal> do you see anything resembling the SD card at the bottom of everything it spit out?
<nixternal> if not, unplug the SD card and replug it in
<nixternal> root_: please do not sign into IRC as root
<nixternal> !root > root_
<damian_> root
<jawee> !root | root_
<ubotu> root_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nixternal> lol
<jawee> I win :)
<aleksanteri> rofl
<nixternal> wth is the "don't sign into IRC as root" one?
<jawee> oh...
<sandro__> ok i dont see SD card anywhere
<eddieftw> nixternal: i think i can make it on thursday or tuesday. but i need to talk to my boss and schedule things etc
<nosrednaekim> mikdemus: apt-get install libqt3-dev
<sandro__> but there is a blue light
<eddieftw> i have to go on one of those 'free' days
<sandro__> wait there is no blue light
<sandro__> do i need to get something from the adept manager???
<aleksanteri> wow there's no "don't irc as root" factoids
<sandro__> like a driver or program?
 * aleksanteri searched the db
<sandro__> hello?
<mikdemus> That package is apparently depricated, I get a batch of alternatives :-?
<sandro__> so how do i get my SD card read?
<mikdemus> perhaps libq3-headers?
<nosrednaekim> mikdemus: yeah... try that
<St0n3-C0l> guys...when i boot up my monitor says out of frequency while when i go for Recovery mode option...it works perfectly with init 4 command
<St0n3-C0l> I get to the desktop
<sandro__> um,,, hello can anyone help me?
<xp_killer> hey
<sandro__> yea
<nosrednaekim> St0n3-C0l: in recovery mode, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<eigenval> hi, i've installed ubuntu/gnome (7.10) and use now kde. my problem: my usb-sticks are not detected in kde. if i use gnome, the are mounted in /media and shown on the desktop. but i dont find them and a mount (with df) . what is the problem, what can i do?
<mikdemus> Nope, sorry, still get the 3.3 >= Qt < 4.0 error
<nosrednaekim> mikdemus: what are you trying to compile?
<mikdemus> KDE themes
<eigenval>  i dont find them and a mount (with df) if i use kde
<St0n3-C0l> nosrednaekim: Just this command would do ?
<St0n3-C0l> K will try. Thanks :)
<kam3> hel
<daiana> #kubuntu-es
<kam3> help
<kam3> the jelly stole^H eaten my armour
<sandro__> so can anyone please tell me why i cant kubuntu to read my card?????????
<nosrednaekim> mikdemus: ah...ok let me see then...
<kam3> how to avoid damn jellies and friends from eating away all my good stuff?
<kam3> sandro__: what card
<sandro__> i have an SD card
<sandro__> and it isnt being read
<sandro__> it doesnt show on media drives
<limac> I am trying to install maya, and anyone know why I am getting this error: bash: /usr/local/bin/maya: /bin/csh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<mikdemus> nosrednaekim: appreciate it
<nosrednaekim> mikdemus: try qt3-dev-tools
<sandro__> the light on the card is off
<mikdemus> nosrednaekim: sorry, still no dice
<xp_killer> limac: wat is maya?
<limac> uhh.......an animation software
<nosrednaekim> sandro__: could you plug it in and then pastebin the last 20 lines of dmesg?
<sandro__> what is that? i just have my card in the media slot
<nosrednaekim> sandro__: run "dmesg" in a terminal
<nosrednaekim> mikdemus: ah... you may need "kde-devel"
<sandro__> how do i past it?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sandro__> ok ive got pastebin, and i pasted the  20 lines
<sandro__> how do i put it on here?
<mikdemus> nosrednaekim: testing now, I have added quite some megs of headers by know... :p
<nosrednaekim> mikdemus: hehe
<nosrednaekim> sandro__: give me the URL
<sandro__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58806/
<limac> so......? why am I getting that error?
<mikdemus> y
<nosrednaekim> limac: csh is another shell it sounds like...
<nosrednaekim> sandro__: doesn't look like your card reaser is supported
<mikdemus> nosrednaekim: yeah, that was what was needed
<nosrednaekim> mikdemus: I think that is just a meta package..
<nosrednaekim> !info kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<mikdemus> ah, ok. ubuto is a useful bot
<nosrednaekim> yep :)
<mikdemus> !thanks|mikademus
<ubotu> mikademus: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mikdemus> I feel a dreadful power tugging me, it want to transform me into a smug LIST weenie running Linux and bashing everyone with it, and proclaiming the greatnedd of Haskell
<mikdemus> LISP
<nosrednaekim> mikdemus: Haskell?
<mikdemus> A progamming language, that is very fine and good, but whose users tend to be very superior
<mikdemus> or act that way
<nosrednaekim> haha
<eddieftw> LISP atw
<eddieftw> or so im told by some lisp fans I know
<mikdemus> Please, go to a Haskell channel and say that!
<farruinn_> If I want to compile a program that depends on KDE libraries, do I want kde4base-dev or kdebase-dev? The version for kdebase-dev is shown as "4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.2". Does that mean KDE 4?
<aleksanteri> depends on does the program use kde3 or kde4
<nosrednaekim> farruinn_: if its a kde4 program you want kde4base-dev
<farruinn_> nosrednaekim: thanks
<sandro__> <nosrednaekim> so what shhould i do?
<farruinn_> so what's the deal with 4:3.5.8? Is that KDE 4 or KDE 3?
<sandro__> so what should i do to get my SD card to read?
<nosrednaekim> sandro__: run "lspci" and see what youir card reader is called
<nosrednaekim> farruinn_: I think those are kde3 libs that have been specially patched to work well with KDE4
<farruinn> nosrednaekim: ah, ok. Thanks
<farruinn> I had never seen 4:* in a version number before
<sandro__> it is in here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58807/
<mikdemus> Hmm, compiling (should I say Kompiling to keep with the theme?) KDE themes seems a hassle. Even though all libraries are there kompilation fails. Is there a precompiled theme binary package for Kubuntu?
<mikdemus> sorry, preKompiled
<nosrednaekim> mikdemus: depends on the theme... which theme is it?
<mikdemus> domino
<nosrednaekim> mikdemus: indeed there are :)
<mikdemus> seems to be a common base for other themes too
<mikdemus> yay
<nosrednaekim> well if its a "base" then you will rpobably need to compile anyway
<mikdemus> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<nosrednaekim> but for just domino, I'll find you the deb
<mikdemus> ~yay!
<mikdemus> (sorry, I'm getting wierder by the minute)
<nosrednaekim> sandro__: http://intr.overt.org/blog/?p=59
<nosrednaekim> mikdemushttp://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Domino+Deb+package+for+Kubuntu?content=74031:
<sandro__> thank you so much
<nosrednaekim> sandro__: I hope that works..
<sandro__> it should
<sandro__> thanks
<Ax-Ax> I'm noticeing that my computer slows down if I have the amarok window up
<Ax-Ax> When minimized, it'ts normal
<fignew> Ax-Ax: what does top say?
<Ax-Ax> hm
<Ax-Ax> 22635 axel      15   0  150m  51m  28m S 22.3 13.8   2:04.67 amarokapp
<Ax-Ax> minimized
<Ax-Ax> 22635 axel      15   0  150m  51m  28m S 30.7 13.8   2:13.61 amarokapp
<Ax-Ax> open ;S;s
<Ax-Ax> 8% more cpu
<fignew> is a visualization running?
<Ax-Ax> no
<fignew> how fast is the CPU?
<Ax-Ax> not very
<Ax-Ax> 450MHz
<Ax-Ax> it wasn't like that some time (months) ago
<fignew> ok 30% usage makes sense for 450mhz
<Ax-Ax> yes
<Ax-Ax> :(
<Ax-Ax> i'm saving for a new computer btw
<fignew> Ax-Ax, Not sure exactly what's going on. :/
<Ax-Ax> :(
<Ax-Ax> it's really annoying
<Synaptiv> anyone here speak klingon
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to assume that's a joke :)
<prince_jammys> ubuntu is for "human beings", remember
<user5> helloooo there
 * Daisuke_Ido sips an espresso martini
<Daisuke_Ido> i think i need to tweak my recipe a bit
<mikdemus> 'part
<X9nLinux1> Hi everyone.  I did a reinstall of Dapper on an old iMac yesterday.  All is well.  The HD is a 20G that was partitioned by the installer automagically.  Entire drive was used for this install.  Can I 'redo' the install without wiping it out so that the HD is repartitioned to two 10G sections?
<X9nLinux1> BTW, the plan is to put OSX on the other partition.
<X9nLinux1> ... or do I need to just start over?
#kubuntu 2008-03-08
<Daisuke_Ido> X9nLinux1: glad you haven't left
<Daisuke_Ido> i think what you will have to do is use the livecd to resize and move those partitions
<Daisuke_Ido> (since you can't move or resize them when they're mounted)
<X9nLinux1> Yup, still here.
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know how OS X demands space though, so i can't guarantee anything
<Daisuke_Ido> if OS X won't install on the freed space, it would probably be both quicker and easier to start from scratch, installing OS X first
<X9nLinux1> Once 'something' is available it at least gives me a fighting chance to sort that part out
<Daisuke_Ido> again, i'm no expert in powerpc, so grain of salt and all that
<X9nLinux1> this is a secondary machine, so I don't have to be in a warp speed hurry either
<Daisuke_Ido> that's always a plus :)
<Daisuke_Ido> is that one of the old brightly-coloured berry imacs?
<X9nLinux1> frankly, part of this is to get used to handling the two systems.
<X9nLinux1> no, its a dark blue color.  Just a regular imac
<X9nLinux1> I don't do those flower power things
<Daisuke_Ido> heh.  that was just a complete side thing...  i'm considering acquiring an imac at some point
<X9nLinux1> Well, do you like to work on your machine much?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't work on it much
<X9nLinux1> if the answer is yes, I wouldn't do an imac ever again.  They are a royal pita to open up until you finally get used to them
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, no, i was just looking for an imac for fun
<X9nLinux1> For working on them, I love the old beige boxes, whip the cover off and start throwing new stuff in and out.  Still running one (g3) right now even.
<X9nLinux1> am seriously entertaining trying to see if I can get dapper to install on one of those even.  Maybe I like that kind of self flogging
<Daisuke_Ido> what i have now i built myself, and i wouldn't trade it, just playing with an imac would be interesting for me (i haven't actually *used* a mac since system 7)
<stond> can some one what to type in terminal to change premission of my removeable media device some how i changed it and now i cant move create or delete files on my PSP memomry card and i dont knoow what i did to change it
<stond> can some one what to type in terminal to change premission of my removeable media device some how i changed it and now i cant move create or delete files on my PSP memomry card and i dont know what i did to change it
<Daisuke_Ido> !repeat | stond
<ubotu> stond: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<x_link> Hi dear Kubuntu-users!
<x_link> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<vinegaroon> stond: you probably need to remount it
<x_link> That has always installed the nvidia-driver for me.
<X9nLinux1> Well, I'll go explore the live cd to see if it will behave.  If all else fails, there's always a reinstall.  Thanks
<X9nLinux1> Warning: Gloating dad syndrome here!
<x_link> I just re-installed my system. But that doesn't install nvidia now for me.
<X9nLinux1> oops, sorry about the extra
<x_link> Does anybody know why?
<vinegaroon> x_link: have you tried using the restricted drivers manager?
<x_link> No?
<x_link> But this has always worked fine for me.
<vinegaroon> x_link: try running the restricted drivers manager it's in the system menu
<x_link> Okey, I will try to find it.
<x_link> I don't find it.
<murat> i've got some problems with firefox and opera. i couldn't connect any page. can somebody help me ?
<vinegaroon> x_link: try looking in system settings
<stond> can some one what to type in terminal to change premission of my removeable media device some how i changed it and now i cant move create or delete files on my PSP memomry card and i dont know what i did to change it
<crxyem> anyone ever use the upgrade wizard in adept for a dist update/upgrade ??
<vinegaroon> stond: try replugging in the card
<vinegaroon> murat: are you connected to the internet?
<crxyem> stond, the command is chown, sudo chown look at tha man pages for usages
<crxyem> if in fact you change the owner
<vinegaroon> cryxem: I generally edit /etc/apt/sources.list and dist-upgrade
<crxyem> but it's essentially the same thing correct.
<crxyem> that's what I've done in the past
<x_link> crxyem: I'm in System Settings now.
<vinegaroon> x_link: it might be in the advanced tab
<crxyem> x_link what are you reffereing to ??
<crxyem> I don't think I'm aware of your question
<x_link> crxyem: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new, I have always used that to install the nvidia-driver. I just installed it as well. But when I restart X I don't get the nvidia-logo.
<murat> yes i am connected to internet
<crxyem> ah
<vinegaroon> murat: what is the error you're getting?
<bobby55> x_link: if you want to test to see if the nvidia drivers have installed.. open a terminal and type    glxgears
<bobby55> sorry for butting in mid-conversation
<vinegaroon> x_link: you might need to update your xorg.conf, try nvidia-xconfig
<x_link> BAAAH
<murat> i am not connecting some where
<x_link> Forgot to change "nv" to "nvidia"
<x_link> =)
<roby> hello
<murat> it is just a blank page
<vinegaroon> x_link: :)
<x_link> haha
<murat> there is nothing else
<crxyem> is it all website or just one specific ??
<vinegaroon> murat: have you tried going to www.google.com or something?
<x_link> Thanks!
<murat> yes
<vinegaroon> murat: and it just gives a blank page?
<murat> yes
<crxyem> well bbiab , going to do a dist-upgrade
<vinegaroon> murat: what release are you running?
<murat> kubuntu 7.10
<vinegaroon> murat: what extensions?
<vinegaroon> murat: in firefox
<yao_ziyua1> i feel that irc is a kind of productivity even greater than wiki and is ideal for product support
<murat> version 2.0.0.6
<yao_ziyua1> microsoft fears to use irc for tech support because it fears the users would exchange product keys
<murat> ??
<vinegaroon> murat: well I don't know if it will fix it but you could upgrade your packages
<murat> how can i do that ?
<murat> i need a true source.list
<vinegaroon> murat: open adept manager
<murat> i think mine has got some problems
<murat> ok
<vinegaroon> and go fetch updates
<IceGuest_75> hi everybody
<Luis> Can someone please point me to a documentation to run kubuntu from a flash drive? I already have the iso.
<murat> fetch updates are waiting on % 24
<murat> is it normal ?
<vinegaroon> murat: it's probably fine
<vinegaroon> Luis: I haven't used this but it looks right http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089474.0
<Luis> vinegaroon: thank you, it looks exactly what I am looking for.
<vinegaroon> Luis: no problem
<Daisuke_Ido> aww yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> finally got kde4 behaving the way i wanted it to :)
<murat> it is still waiting on %24
<vinegaroon> hmm maybe a different method would be better
<vinegaroon> ok
<vinegaroon> close adept
<murat> ok
<vinegaroon> and run sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<murat> i am wondering that if there is something wrong in my source.list ?
<vinegaroon> I could take a look if you want
<vinegaroon> pastebin it
<murat> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<murat> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<murat> it is the error which the console is giving me
<vinegaroon> ah adept probably left some apt process running
<vinegaroon> sudo killall apt-get
<murat> apt-get: no process killed
<vinegaroon> ah what's the output of ps aux |grep apt
<murat> ??
<murat> excuse me ?
<vinegaroon> run the command ps aux |grep apt
<sd32> did you uncheck the cd rom as a source in the repository list?
<murat> and ?
<vinegaroon> what does it say?
<murat> what should i say to you ?
<vinegaroon> what does the console say after you run that command?
<murat> there are a lot of things
<murat> murat     5753  0.3  4.0  74852 31204 ?        S    19:17   0:07 kopete -caption Kopete -icon kopete -miniicon kopete
<murat> murat     5947  0.3  3.0  71540 23296 ?        S    19:20   0:07 konversation -caption Konversation -icon konversation -miniicon konversation
<murat> root      6959  0.0  0.2   5104  1772 ?        S    19:42   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<murat> root      6960  0.0  0.2   5108  1800 ?        S    19:42   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<murat> root      6961  0.0  0.2   5108  1772 ?        S    19:42   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<murat> root      6962  0.0  0.2   5104  1768 ?        S    19:42   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<murat> root      6963  0.0  0.2   5108  1776 ?        S    19:42   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<vinegaroon> ah ok. Can you copy paste it into http://paste-ubuntu.nl.org ?
<sd32> saw this  comming
<murat> root      6964  0.0  0.2   5108  1772 ?        S    19:42   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<murat> root      6965  0.0  0.2   5104  1768 ?        S    19:42   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<vinegaroon> instead of pasting it here
<murat> root      6966  0.0  0.2   5104  1784 ?        S    19:42   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<murat> root      6967  0.0  0.2   5104  1768 ?        S    19:42   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<murat> root      6968  0.0  0.2   4912  1580 ?        S    19:42   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/cdrom
<murat> root      6970  0.0  0.1   4924  1544 ?        S    19:42   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/gpgv
<murat> murat     7132  0.4  2.7  34784 21616 ?        S    19:48   0:02 d3lphin -icon d3lphin -miniicon d3lphin -caption Dolphin system:/media
<murat> root      7513  0.0  0.0   2972   748 pts/1    R+   19:58   0:00 grep apt
<murat> the console is saying me this
<murat> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> don't do that again
<root____> millere
<murat> sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | murat
<ubotu> murat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vinegaroon> ok then. If you think your sources.list is bad put it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and I'll take a look
<murat> Unknown host paste-ubuntu.nl.org
<murat> it says me
<vinegaroon> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<murat> ok
<murat> sorry again
<murat> i am new on this
<murat> and i am really sorry
<vinegaroon> :)
<sd32> everyone does it once
<murat> i did it
<murat> iam feeling silly. is it normal ? :)
<fIame`afk> kubuntu > ubuntu ?
<murat> kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> fIame`afk: not an argument to be had here
<sd32> your feeling akward
<Daisuke_Ido> because they have the same base system, which makes it into a kde vs. gnome flamefest
<fIame`afk> :/
<fIame`afk> im not that 1337 to understand: "kde vs. gnome flamefest"
<sd32> murat: just learn by your mistakes and you will be fine :-)
<fIame`afk> but nevermind
<murat> so what about my source.list ?
<murat> i am learnig this with hard way :)
<vinegaroon> go to the pastebin link
<vinegaroon> and paste your sources.list into the text box there
<asobi> has anyone gotten real media to play in kaffeine?
<vinegaroon> asobi: yes
<asobi> elaborate please
<vinegaroon> asobi: oh do you mean real as in realplayer type stuff?
<asobi> .rm etc
<vinegaroon> oh
<vinegaroon> no then
<asobi> what did you think i meant?
<fIame`afk> :D
<vinegaroon> real as opposed to imaginery
<asobi> ...
<vinegaroon> lol
<murat> ok
<asobi> did you take your meds this morning? =P
<murat> i did it too
<vinegaroon> murat: so you pasted it in?
<murat> yeap
<vinegaroon> ok so do you have a link?
<larroyo> #masterxxxpasswords
<murat> http://paste.lisp.org/display/57008
<vinegaroon> murat: that should be ok you've just got a few things twice
<vinegaroon> murat: but that shouldn't matter
<murat> so what is the problem ?
<vinegaroon> murat: try running sudo apt-get update again
<murat> i did it this morning
<vinegaroon> ok
<murat> and it takes a lot of time
<vinegaroon> k
<vinegaroon> now sudo apt-get upgrade
<murat> 0 upgraded
<vinegaroon> murat: didn't you say you were running version 2.0.0.6 of firefox?
<murat> yes
<vinegaroon> hmm ok I'm just editing a new sources.list for you
<murat> so thank you :)
<vinegaroon> do you know what packages you have/want from "http://www.gnugadu.org" ?
<vinegaroon> or why it's in your sources.list
<murat> what language is this ?
<vinegaroon> don't know
<murat> me too
<vinegaroon> anyway I don't think it should be in your sources.list
<murat> so what should be in my source. list ?
<murat> you said you are editing a source.list for me, didn't you ?
<vinegaroon> yes. Here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58824/
<murat> ok i pasted it to my source.list
<leo_rockw> greetings #kubuntu
<murat> now what should i do ?
<vinegaroon> murat: sudo apt-get update
<murat> it gives me the same error
<murat> couldn't get lock bla bla
<vinegaroon> ok paste the errors into another pastebin
<murat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58825/
<vinegaroon> now paste the output of ps aux
<murat> ps aux ?
<vinegaroon> yeah run that command
<murat> ok ok
<leo_rockw> murat: are you running adept?
<leo_rockw> or synaptic? or installing smth else in another konsole (with aptitude or apt-get)?
<murat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58826/
<murat> no i am not
<spiroo> How do I fix, so I can watch quicktime inside firefox?
<murat> i mean not now
<leo_rockw> murat: ok, yeah i meant now.
<vinegaroon> murat: sudo kill 7860
<murat> it didn't make any change
<vinegaroon> so it didn't say anything?
<murat> yes
<vinegaroon> try running sudo apt-get update again
<murat> ok
<murat> it is waiting on % 0
<murat> should i wait ?
<vinegaroon> yes
<murat> ok i am waiting
<vinegaroon> ok
<murat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58828/
<murat> please look at tihs
<murat> it is not finished
<murat> but it is saying tihis again and again
<leo_rockw> murat: can you browse sites without a problem?
<murat> ?
<leo_rockw> well, i had a dns problem and i couldn't access any site and i used to get the same error messages
<leo_rockw> it was just that dns couldn't be resolved
<murat> at this time
<murat> i am connecting sites with konquerere
<leo_rockw> and they work? you don't get a timeout there?
<murat> konquerere is working
<murat> konqueror
<leo_rockw> ok
<ubuntu_> I am about to install 7.10 on my new system I just built tonight (on a live CD now)
<ubuntu_> However, I have a Bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<ubuntu_> will that be a probblem?
<vinegaroon> murat: I think you have some bigger issue.. I don't think it should be saying security.ubuntu.com:80 with the port like that
<leo_rockw> vinegaroon: port 80 is just the regular port
<vinegaroon> leo_rockw: I know, but does it say the port for you if you run apt-get update ?
<ubuntu_> does kubuntu support bluetooth keyboards and mice?
<vinegaroon> and look at the IPs it is outputting
<vinegaroon> ubuntu_: do they work in the live cd?
<murat> so what should i do ?
<ubuntu_> no
<vinegaroon> murat: how are you connected to the internet?
<leo_rockw> vinegaroon: not when it works. i don't remember if it said it when i had the dns problem
<murat> with wired devices
<leo_rockw> ubuntu_: kubuntu comes with support for bluetooth, but if they are not working with the livecd then idk if they will work in your final installation
<ubuntu_> I had to use a spare 10+ years old keyboard and mouse
<vinegaroon> murat: can you ping google.com ok?
<ubuntu_> ok, I wanted to know for sure, cause I didnt really want to buy new ones
<ubuntu_> spent enough on this machine
<sotero> hi
<sotero> have peoples from brasil?
<leo_rockw> ubuntu_: i don't have any bluetooth device, so i  can't tell you for sure
<leo_rockw> hi sotero
<ubuntu_> well we are about equal, I have them and have never used them
<ubuntu_> lol
<sotero> <leo_rockw>hi
<murat> how could i ping it ?
<vinegaroon> ubuntu_: I've have got bluetooth to work in Kubuntu with my cellphone but I don't know about keyboard/mouse
<vinegaroon> murat: just run the command ping google.com
<murat> ok
<murat> ok
<murat> now ?
<sotero> web cam for kubuntu?
<sotero> gnome in kubuntu is ubunut?
<sotero> ubuntu?
<vinegaroon> murat: pastebin what it is saying
<murat> ok
<seishinbyou> I have a Buffalo USB wireless plugin device, and whenever I remove it, the system crashes.  Is this a known issue with some USB wireless dongles, or just this?
<shadowhywind> hay all question, i forgot how to turn it off. But say in kedit/kate when i hit tab, it leaves a little charecter behind. A) whats the name B) how do i turn it off?
<murat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58831/
<vinegaroon> murat: that looks fine.. I'm not really sure how to help from here and I have to go.
<murat> ok
<deathwire> hi.  I have a problem with my kubuntu gutsy system where it doesn't detect when I insert usb devices such as flash drives and cameras, but on my kubuntu fiesty laptop, it works just fine.  (Note: my gutsy system is an upgraded fiesty system). any ideas?
<sotero> yes
<seishinbyou> other question, bluetooth is not popular in Japan and I wonder what people use it for in the west.  Is it a type of wireless USB?
<sotero> i need conected web cam to
<ubuntu_> how can I mount my hd through a live cd?
<jhutchins> seishinbyou: Sortof.
<sotero> kubuntu no have vmware more?
<deathwire> seishinbyou, I use bluetooth to communicate to my cellphone: transfering images, ring tones, using it as a modem, etc
<jhutchins> seishinbyou: It mostly connects headsets to cellphones, but there are a few other uses.
<seishinbyou> Thanks.  I've actually never seen someone use a headset on a cellphone, but knew there were other uses, just not what, really.
<ubuntu_> ?? How do I mount my hd using a live CD ??
<deathwire> is there some group my user needs to be in to detect when devices are plugged in?  what is the program that should be running to check when the devices are plugged in?
<deathwire> is there a way to downgrade to feisty?
<deathwire> oh if I go to "media:/", everything is there
<deathwire> so what's the name of the program that's supposed to pop-up when you plugin a device?
<leo_rockw> deathwire: it's in the tip of my tongue, and I can't remember it!!
<jhutchins> I don't think it's a seperate program, I think it's an internal KDE function.
<leo_rockw> jhutchins: yeah, but it has a name
<jhutchins> Ookay.
<deathwire> is there a setting for it somewhere?
<ubuntu_> I get this error when  try to mount my HD ...
<ubuntu_> "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999"
<nosrednaekim> deathwire: leo_rockw KDED
<leo_rockw> nosrednaekim: thanks!
<deathwire> looks like I have kded running: 1000      5868  0.0  0.3  33700  7480 ?        S    Mar06   0:02 kded [kdeinit] --new-startup
<leo_rockw> i knew it had a name, cuz mine was crashing when i upgraded to kde 3.5.9 and i had to fix it
<deathwire> ok now it's working for me
<deathwire> and I didn't even change anything
<stupendo44> how do I get KNetworkManager to stop automatically adding my router under DNS. It's slowing everything down. Everytime I restart, it's back in there
<jawee> how do I enable side scroll with my mouse
<nosrednaekim> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ubuntu_> I get this error when  try to mount my HD ...
<ubuntu_> "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999"
<ubuntu_> ?? How do I mount my hd using a live CD ??
<jmichaelx> i just downloaded the .tar.bz2 file for installing secondlife, but Ark is unable to unzip it. would anyone have an idea as to why? i am asking because i think this is more of an Ark issue than a seconflife issue.
<jawee> jmichaelx: for now you can just do tar xfjv filename.tar.bz2
<jawee> I never use GUI tools for extracting larger files as it hangs a bit sometimes
<jmichaelx> jawee: are there any known issue with Ark/
<jmichaelx> ?
<jmichaelx> ok
<jawee> jmichaelx: I'm not the person to ask, sorry. You can look on Launchpad though.
<jmichaelx> jawee: ty
 * Jucato remebers having no trouble bunzipping the SL client before
<leo_rockw> jmichaelx: sometimes i unpack with ark and i get and error saying it didn't work, but in fact it does
<Jucato> but that was long ago...
<jmichaelx> leo_rockw: it didn't even give me an error
<leo_rockw> ooo, ok
<jmichaelx> Jucato: with the previous secondlife client, i had no issues.
<Jucato> hm... must be new. did tar -xjvf work?
<jmichaelx> jucato: yes, ithas only been out a few days
<jmichaelx> Jucato: yes, it is working
<Jucato> weird
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: I had the same problem initially. What I did was first load up the partition manager to find out what the hard drive was called
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: then I loaded up a terminal and used "sudo mount -t filesystemtype /dev/hda2"
<stupendo44> ubuntu\
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: filesystemtype would be something like ntfs if it's a Windows drive, or ext3 if it's Linux. And you have to mount it somewhere, so I created a folder with "mkdir" called hd1, then mounted it in there. just add the directory name to the end of the mount command
<jmichaelx> weird that secondlife has no instructions for installing/upgrading except for the scant info inthe redme file
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: my finished commands were like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58833/
<jmichaelx> to upgrade something like secondlife, that is not installed via apt-get, should one just delete the dir it was installed to, and then just install again?
<leo_rockw> jmichaelx: yes, unless the file you got is an upgrade and not a full install
<jmichaelx> leo_rockw: ty much, it is afullinstall
<leo_rockw> jmichaelx: np
<ubuntu_> thanks stupendo44
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: did it work for you?
<ubuntu_> well, I typed "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 ~/hd1"
<ubuntu_> and got command not found
<stupendo44> you didn't use the quotes, did you?
<stupendo44> you have to type it without the quotes
<stupendo44> also, it may not be hda2
<ubuntu_> no quotes
<stupendo44> and did you create the "hda1" directory?
<ubuntu_> it says that device does not exist
<stupendo44> it may not be hda2
<stupendo44> you have to find out first
<stupendo44> first, is it a Windows partition you are trying to access?
<ubuntu_> how do I do that?
<ubuntu_> sorry, I'm a noobie
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: which IRC program are you using?
<stupendo44> let's talk in a PM for less noise
<ubuntu_> konversation
<stupendo44> ok
<stupendo44> you should see a tab on the bottom with "stupendo44"
<Jucato> (he can't PM/reply if his nick  is  not registered)
<leo_rockw> stupendo44: only if he has a registered nickname
<stupendo44> no way to PM unless he's registered?
<ubuntu_> yeah, it wont let me talk
<stupendo44> oh, well
<Jucato> you can use the main channel. that's its purpose :)
<ubuntu_> sorry
<stupendo44> anyway
<Jucato> second life discussion is offtopic anyway
<stupendo44> no prob
<stupendo44> first question, what kind of drive are you trying to access? Is it a Windows drive?
<ubuntu_> yes (for now)
<leo_rockw> stupendo44: there's a way for him to talk to you. you have to allow getting non registered users' pm. i don't remember how, check freenode's site
<ubuntu_> I just want to grab data off of it so I can install linux
<stupendo44> leo_rockw: thanks
<leo_rockw> stupendo44: np
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: where are you going to put the data?
<ubuntu_> I have kopete
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: but you
<stupendo44> you're running off a livecd right?
<ubuntu_> flash drive to another pc
<stupendo44> ok
<ubuntu_> yes
<stupendo44> and that mounts fine, right?
<ubuntu_> i guess I should ahve asked if flash drives work
<stupendo44> generally they work fine
<stupendo44> easiest things to get working, actually
<ubuntu_> ok cool
<stupendo44> ok, go to KMenu > System, and you should see KParted, I think
<stupendo44> load that up
<stupendo44> actually, it might be qtparted
<stupendo44> yeah
<ubuntu_> yep got it
<stupendo44> ok, on the left what do you see?
<stupendo44> /dev/hda?
<ubuntu_> sda
<stupendo44> ok
<stupendo44> no hda's?
<stupendo44> if you select sda, what shows up on the right side?
<Jucato> I think starting gutsy, either Ubuntu or the kernel switched to using sda instead of hda for everything
<ubuntu_> my hd comes up
<stupendo44> ok, and how many different partitions are there?
<stupendo44> and which one says ntfs?
<ubuntu_> looks like 2
<stupendo44> ok, tell me what they say
<ubuntu_> strange though
<ubuntu_> number 1: /dev/sda1 ntfs
<ubuntu_> number 2: /dev/sda1 free
<stupendo44> what's the size on each one?
<ubuntu_> #1 233.75  &   #2 7.84
<stupendo44> ok
<stupendo44> then go to a terminal
<ubuntu_> k
<ubuntu_> there
<stupendo44> don't type any of the quotes, just the command
<ubuntu_> ok
<stupendo44> type "cd ~"
<stupendo44> the tilde is to the left of the 1
<Daisuke-Ido> wait wait wait...  /dev/sda1 is showing as ntfs *and* free?
<ubuntu_> gotcha
<stupendo44> Daisuke-Ido: thanks, I didn't notice that. Why would that be?
<cuznt> checking for GCC version... ./configure: 2732: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<cuznt> any idea?
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: type "mkdir windows"
<ubuntu_> k
<Daisuke-Ido> cuznt: try 'bash configure'
<ubuntu_> done
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: type "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 ~/windows"
<cuznt> thank you
<Daisuke-Ido> cuznt: that worked?
<stupendo44> Daisuke-Ido: maybe it was a typo?
<Daisuke-Ido> stupendo44: that's my guess
<Daisuke-Ido> cuznt: what are you trying to compile?
<Jucato> (or an error in the configure script)
<stupendo44> Daisuke-Ido: help me out here. Does he have to be root in order to copy files from the newly mounted partition, or can he just not write?
<Daisuke-Ido> to copy *from*?  he shouldn't have to be root, no
<Jucato> depends on the permissions he used to mount though. specially if it's NTFS
<stupendo44> ok, I guess we'll find out
<Jucato> iirc simply mounting an NTFS partition requires root to even read
<cuznt> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/bewofthe/alsa-test-0.9.4/support'make[1]: Nothing to be done for `first_rule'
<stupendo44> thanks
<cuznt> my sound file
<cuznt> from disk
<ubuntu_> should I take a snapshot of my screen and show it to you?
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: did something not turn out right? what happened?
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: you can copy and paste the result on: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cuznt> /bin/sh: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<cuznt> make[1]: *** [sound.c] Error 2
<ubuntu_> I was waiting to hear from you
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: oh, sorry
<ubuntu_> :o)   no prob
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: so what happened
<ubuntu_> what do you mean?
<stupendo44> after the sudo mount command
<ubuntu_> oh crap
<stupendo44> were there any errors or anything
<ubuntu_> sorry I totally missed that line you typed
<stupendo44> :)
<stupendo44> that'
<stupendo44> that's all right
<stupendo44> just remember, don't type the quotes. It screws everything up
<ubuntu_> ok, nothing happend
<stupendo44> but no errors
<ubuntu_> it just dropps down to the prompt again
<ubuntu_> no
<stupendo44> no errors is good
<stupendo44> type "cd windows"
<stupendo44> then "dir"
<ubuntu_> permissions denied
 * Daisuke-Ido grumbles
<nosrednaekim> Windows support is NOT here BTW guys
<stupendo44> ok, type "sudo konqueror ~/windows"
<Daisuke-Ido> is it really so much to ask for both kde and gnome to adopt a single location for their trash?
<ubuntu_> wow
<stupendo44> Daisuke-Ido: don't they both store it on the ntfs partition? :)
<ubuntu_> allot of stuff
<Daisuke-Ido> stupendo44: i'm being serious.
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Ido: they can't agree
<nosrednaekim> dumb.. I know
<ubuntu_> lots of errors
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: that should probably allow you to copy anything you need to the flash drive. When you plug in your flash drive, an icon should appear on the desktop
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: just remember that because this is a liveCD, you would have to go through these steps if you restart the computer
<stupendo44> Daisuke-Ido: I know, I'm sorry. I couldn't resist
<ubuntu_> lots of errors
<ubuntu_> permissions denied
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: lemme guess, denied accessing Documents and Settings?
<ubuntu_> windows
<ubuntu_> cd windows
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: right, you have to be root
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: you could do "sudo su"
<stupendo44> then try accessing it
<ubuntu_> su
<stupendo44> but either way, you'll probably be more confortable using konqueror to copy the files
<ubuntu_> lol, oops.... wrong screen
<ubuntu_> your right
<ubuntu_> would you happen to know the password for root on the live cd?
<stupendo44> um, is there one?
<stupendo44> anybody else?
<ubuntu_> I hope so
<stupendo44> you can try ubuntu or kubuntu
<ubuntu_> k
<stupendo44> sometimes, it's just blank
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: there is no password for root
<stupendo44> I'm not really sure
<nosrednaekim> sudo has no password though
<ubuntu_> tried, blank, root and guest
<nosrednaekim> so you can do "sudo passwd"
<nosrednaekim> and enter a new passwrd or root
<stupendo44> nosrednaekim: thanks
<ubuntu_> cool, it worked
<ubuntu_> thanks
<nosrednaekim> *password for root
<nosrednaekim> ok... later guys
<nosrednaekim> good luck
<ubuntu_> thanks
<ubuntu_> I wonder why I cant access the drive from KDE Konqueror
<ubuntu_> but I can in konsol
<stupendo44> what happens in konqueror
<stupendo44> you have to be root in order to access it
<stupendo44> some reason I don't, though
<stupendo44> it works fine for me, but then again, I'm not on a livecd
<stupendo44> so if you just try loading konqueror from the desktop, you'll get permission denied
<ubuntu_> actually now it shows up as mounted
<leo_rockw> what about sudo konqueror ?
<Jucato> please use kdesu, not sudo
<leo_rockw> konqueror should work w/o being root, tho. even on a live cd
<ubuntu_> but gives me this...
<ubuntu_> Could not enter folder /home/ubuntu/windows
<leo_rockw> yeah, Jucato, you're right
<stupendo44> Jucato: thanks. I was just about to recommend that
<Jucato> stupendo44: perhaps you mounted your NTFS in fstab w/ the correct permissions/options
<leo_rockw> i use kdesu myself, idk why i put sudo
<Jucato> (or used ntfs-3g)
<Jucato> leo_rockw: reflex action :P
<leo_rockw> Jucato: most likely
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: from the desktop, you can hit ALT + F2 and run "kdesu konqueror"
<stupendo44> Jucato: no, I followed the same steps I gave him
<Jucato> weird
<stupendo44> I just added it to my fstab a second ago, but not until after I had tried what I told him
<stupendo44> unless he ran "mkdir" under "sudo" for some reason. would that make a difference?
<leo_rockw> that would make a difference
<stupendo44> it doesn't seem to, I just tried it
<stupendo44> I can access just fine, even if I create the directory under sudo
<leo_rockw> weird
<jombee> anyone else have a problem with the latest alpha of hardy where the right mouse button doesn't work at all
<stupendo44> I wonder if the difference is that I'm not running off a livecd. I installed and created a password. granted, I'm not root though
<ubuntu_> sheesh
<ubuntu_> nothing
<stupendo44> where? console or konqueror?
<ubuntu_> konqueror
<stupendo44> how'd you load konqueror? using kdesu?
<ubuntu_> hey could it be that I have it open in konsole?
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: I think it should still work
<leo_rockw> no, that wouldn't be the problem
<ubuntu_> k
<ubuntu_> I opened konqueror through ALT+F2 and by clicking the computer next to the K-menu button
<ubuntu_> niether one will open the drive
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: what happens when you try to access ~/windows through the console
<Jucato> ubuntu_: he said use "kdesu konqueror" in Alt+F2
<stupendo44> try using "sudo su" at the terminal and then "cd ~/windows"
<stupendo44> not generally a good idea, but it's just a test
<ubuntu_> its blank screen when I click on media
<ubuntu_> I am in windows in terminal
<leo_rockw> if you're in windows in terminal try running konqueror .
<leo_rockw> (notice the "." at the end)
<ubuntu_> but it gives me "no such fill or dir" error
<ubuntu_> thats what I have been trying to do
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: try "cd ~/windows"
<stupendo44> notice the tilde
<ubuntu_> ok now the error is gone
<ubuntu_> when I clcik on the drive it gives me a blank screen as if the drive is empty
<stupendo44> which drive? where?
<ubuntu_> media:/sda1   through konqueror
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: you won't be able to access it through there. only through "~/windows" or "/home/ubuntu/windows" (same thing)
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: that's why we mounted it
<ubuntu_> sweet
<Kubuntu_> does anyone here have problems with kopete hanging on msn and on devices?
<ubuntu_> it just let me in
<ubuntu_> I'm looking at my windows files
<ubuntu_> too bad I cant burn a cd of my data
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: you should be able to
<ubuntu_> having only one dvd drive
<ubuntu_> really?
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: is it a burner?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<ubuntu_> could i make a virtual drive in memory?
<stupendo44> once you load the cd burning app (can't remember what it's called) you should be able to take the ubuntu cd out and put in a blank. I'm not 100% sure on this, but I'm pretty sure
<ubuntu_> hmmm
<ubuntu_> worth a shot
<stupendo44> k3b would be the app
<stupendo44> under Multimedia
<bobleny> Hey, is there a way to boot into my ubuntu via a flash drive?
<ubuntu_> yes, I love that program
<ubuntu_> yes bob through your BIOS
<ubuntu_> if your flash drive is bootable
<stupendo44> bobleny: http://www.pendrivelinux.com
<ubuntu_> and your BIOS supports it
<stupendo44> ubuntu_: let me know if it works out. If you change your username and register it, you can PM me
<bobleny> Thats not quite what i'm looking for.... I would like to boot into ubuntu, bypassing the bootloader. Is there a way to do that?
<Kubuntu_> how slow is pendrive linux
<stupendo44> Kubuntu_: faster than a cd, depending on the speed of your pendrive. some are slow, some are fast. usually based on cost
<stupendo44> bobleny: I don't understand, how can you bypass the bootloader. Isn't it required in order to know what to boot?
<bobleny> I guess I wanto to fake a bootloader... I installed ubuntu without a bootloader and know I want to say, burn one onto a cd or something so I can load into ubuntu.
<ubuntu_> cool ok
<stupendo44> bobleny: well, I'm not sure exactly, but however you got it to start you can probably just copy right over to the pen drive. That's basically what the guide on pendrivelinux.com has you do. Maybe you can try to follow the guide most of the way, and modify it for your setup
<Kubuntu_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Kubuntu_> is there a specific date we should expect hardy?
<bobleny> OK, thanks for the help. I'm off!
<Kubuntu_> how do you uninstall something from source
<Kubuntu_> !kernal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kubuntu_> what exactly is a kernel
<stupendo44> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Kubuntu_> oh i spelled it wrong lol
<Kubuntu_> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Erickj92> how do i restart my window manager in gusty when you have no taskbar icon?
<biovore> Erickj92: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart your X session.
<Erickj92> i dont wanna restart x
<klobster> is there a kb shortcut to lock the session?
<stupendo44> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jucato> klobster: Ctrl+Alt+L
<Jucato> Erickj92: taskbar icon?
<Erickj92> never mind, i got it
<klobster> k thx!
<moregreen> hey im on gnome right now but when i try to log in KDE i get blueness and a mouse thats it..
<klobster> sweet sweet blueness.
<moregreen> lol
<klobster> moregreen: how are you trying to log into kde?
<moregreen> thru the ubuntu login screen
<moregreen> select sessions
<klobster> how did you install kde?
<moregreen> synaptic
<moregreen> im on gutsy btw
<klobster> i mean kde-desktop package?
<moregreen> well i dont really know
<moregreen> i had it workin
<moregreen> today i tried and it stopped...
<klobster> do you see the kde start up splash screen
<klobster> ?
<moregreen> no
<moregreen> im thinking i should reinstall. how would i go about doing that
<klobster> apt-get -remove kde-desktop && apt-get -install kde-desktop
<klobster> but I am not sure that's a very "linux" way to solve the problem
<moregreen> that && means "also do this line:"
<moregreen> ?
<moregreen> :P
<klobster> yeah it does
<moregreen> E: Command line option 'r' [from -remove] is not known.
<moregreen> maybe try r?
<moregreen> no...
<klobster> doh! sorry no dash before remove or install
<moregreen> yeah duh
<moregreen> i just realized that
<klobster> sorry, victim of syntax :/
<moregreen> its not the code, its the syntax
<moregreen> :P
<moregreen> ok im tryin to reinstall it but its not in any sources
<moregreen> "kde-desktop
<moregreen> so what aliases could it go by
<leo_rockw> kubuntu-desktop
<klobster> ^^
<moregreen> cool
<moregreen> thanks guys
<leo_rockw> moregreen: np
<ForgeAus> leorock theres a minor issue you can't really use apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop because its a metapackage
<ForgeAus> but I do recommend an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ForgeAus> apt-get remove kubuntu desktop doesn't actually remove any apps just the kubuntu-desktop metapackage (which I guess you could essentially think of it as a wrapper)
<ForgeAus> oops kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> !puregnome
<ubotu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<moregreen> nice
<moregreen> so fresh and so clean clean
<coreymon77> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ForgeAus> Jucato does the "pure" thing alter bootsplashes and DM's and stuff? (ie does an ubuntu install converted using kubuntu-desktop, then purified by removing ubuntu-desktop specific packages, show the same bootsplashes, and kdm as kubuntu?
<Jucato> I think it removes kdm as well. not sure about usplash stuff
<ForgeAus> ok well sofar I've only had kubuntu and added ubuntu-desktop to it
<ForgeAus> so I still booted in KDM and stuff
<ForgeAus> I don't think I've tried GDM and Ubuntu's bootsplash before
<dori> has anyone experienced troubles with launching different profiles of firefox (2.0.0.12) simultaneously on gutsy?
<Arwen> I have a local APT repository on my machine
<Arwen> I try to use "apt-get source" to copy sources from it
<Arwen> it goes upstream and fetches a LOWER VERSIOn
<Arwen> how to fix?
<me> i cant get a dvd to play without being choppy audio video
<me> I added libdvdcss
<me> rebooted
<Stoffer> what's a good virtual drive that'll mount iso files?
<me> same prblem
<Y-Town> Everytime I rebbot I seem to loose my bluetooth mouse and keyboard connection.  Is the a known fix for this problem?
<Jucato> !iso | Stoffer
<ubotu> Stoffer: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jucato> (in short, you don't really need a virtual drive)
<Stoffer> sweet
<me> anyone good w/ dvd problems?
<me> choppy
<me> on all players
<me> have tried everything from vlc, mplayer, Kafieene
<Stoffer> ok...I did something wrong.  Anyone here ever use poweriso?
<Stoffer> I tried converting a .daa file to a normal iso w/ poweriso, but it went from 800MB to 3.5MB...... something tells me that isn't right
<me> anyone good w/ dvd playback issues?
<me> my pron will not play.. this is an emergency... LMAO
<me> jk
<me> I can't play my X-files dvd
<ali3n51> hello
<ali3n51> how to restore the orignal login screen?
<Y-Town> Everytime I reboot my computer or start from being turned off I seem to loose my bluetooth mouse and keyboard and have to sit there for a couple minutes trying to relink them.  Anyone else run into this or know a fix for the problem?
<ali3n51> i can't activate kdmtheme
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I have a Geforce4 Ti4200 card and am running Gutsy Gibbon.  When I try to startx, X complains that it's using version 7185 where the Linux kernel module is at 7184.  I can't find packages to correct this.  What to do?
<ali3n51> please help me to change my login screen
<moregreen> hey guys
<moregreen> i just restarted after installing kubuntu. it does the same blue screen stuff
<moregreen> this time looks a little cooler
<moregreen> and before, i didnt see kubuntu all over
<moregreen> >but still no icons or menus
<moregreen> after logging in
<moregreen> anyone?
<leo_rockw> moregreen: does alt+F2 work?
<moregreen> what does that do
<moregreen> im not on k now
<leo_rockw> it's the "run command" menu
<moregreen> ah
<leo_rockw> if you can do that then you can run kicker
<leo_rockw> kicker is the kde bar
<moregreen> ah ok
<moregreen> well, get this
<moregreen> when i mouse over where the bar would be
<moregreen> i get a hand
<Arwen> http://pastebin.ca/933255 <-- any idea why my sources are lower priority and without a package name?
<leo_rockw> moregreen: weird
<moregreen> and another thing
<moregreen> when using K programs, like amarok....the play button and all the buttons are blank
<moregreen> like default buttons
<moregreen> am i missing a default button thing?
<moregreen> :-o
<leo_rockw> i don't think so... that sounds so weird
<Aresilek> My adept manager, add/remove programs and apt-get have ceased to function
<Aresilek> I get: Reading package lists... Done| Bus error (core dumped)e... 50%
<moregreen> damn
<cicero123> hello room
<moregreen> hey cicero
<cicero123> been using kubuntu for almost a month now. :)
<moregreen> did you by any chance hear of an invisible kubuntu
<moregreen> when you log in all you see is the blue desktop
<moregreen> :P
<moregreen> thats what i got
<cicero123> i am trying to put it on  dell laptop, and i really goofed badly. i am used to mouses and not touchpads and need some help. in the middle of the install i cancelled and instead of restarting i hit the pad wrong and it quit. how do i restart the process without damaging the vista part of the disk?
<klobster> moregreen: do you have another user account you can log into kde with?
<moregreen> yes i should try that
<cicero123> does anyone know what i should do?
<chowder> Does anyone know how to change the default resolution for OpenGL?
<Livy_01> hello
<anniku989> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<chowder> i was playing the game Urban Terror, I changed the screen resolution and the game crashed.  terminal output points to too high of a resolution.  It set the default OpenGL resolution too high.  i just need to find that file so i can edit the default resolution
<chowder> can anyone help me?
<nanothief> chowder: the file should be in your ~ folder, something like ~/.urban_terror, if the game works like most apps
<nanothief> err nevermind
<user5> happyday
<nanothief> when replying to messages with kmail, the html seems to be stripped. Is there a way to disable this?
<leo_rockw> nanothief: don't send html
<nanothief> leo_rockw: I don't want to send html, I want to reply to html
<sfears> how do i refresh the desktop icons?
<leo_rockw> nanothief: there should be a link on top of the email that says "allow html" or smth like that
<sfears> i moved some files on the desktop in kde 3.. logged out and into kde 4.. all the files i moved off the desktop are still showing but unavailable
<sfears> is there some kind of desktop cache?
<nanothief> leo_rockw: yeah I see the html when viewing the email, but if I click "reply", it all disappears, and I cannot find an option to stop that
<leo_rockw> nanothief: i'm not sure then... i just yell at the people that send me html. and i have an ascii ribbon campaign signature (http://www.asciiribbon.org/)
<nanothief> leo_rockw: I have too many non-nerd friends to be able to do that :P
<leo_rockw> nanothief: that's why i put that signature
<sfears> how do i add widgets to the kde4 taskbar? i don't have any right click options
<leo_rockw> sfears: drag and drop
<sfears> i also don't have a k menu anymore
<sfears> drag & drop doesn't seem to work.. the icons just disappear behind it
<leo_rockw> sfears: it took me a while to figure it out too....
<leo_rockw> sfears: mmhh... now, that's not good
<crxyem> ok, just did a dist-upgrade and lost my wireless connection, ipw2200, my router is wpa
<leo_rockw> sfears: i'm on kde 3.5.9 now, so i can't give you any other solution
<sfears> thanks anyway
<cicero123> sigh. afk for an hour.
<ForgeAus> hmmm AndLinux leaves behind the XFCE packages (which isn't very much but its not professional) even if you get the KDE version
<ForgeAus> and its odd how X passes through to Win32 as its display manager, running kwin is strange inside it
<sparr_> how can i make a particular repository the top priority for the packages that it provides?
 * r11t is happy to discover that konqueror is a good smb file share client
<leo_rockw> r11t: try fish:// now :-D
<leo_rockw> i <3 konqueror and ssh
<noaXess_kubuntu> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<r11t> leo_rockw: Thanks.. I will try it out
<r11t> lol i just realized the joke now
<leo_rockw> r11t: you have many of those
<leo_rockw> r11t: fish:/ smb:/ are just some
<r11t> ahh i see :)
<leo_rockw> you can even create alias
<leo_rockw> like i use g: for google
<leo_rockw> or wp: for wikipedia
<r11t> that sounds like a sweet feature
<r11t> what is fish:/ for?
<leo_rockw> r11t: preferences > configure konqueror > quick web access (or smth of the like, mine is in spanish)
<leo_rockw> fish:/ is for ssh
<r11t> whoa..I never knew ssh too is integrated
<leo_rockw> r11t: you also have man:/
<leo_rockw> r11t: and help:/
<r11t> leo_rockw: yeah..
<leo_rockw> r11t: and there are mouse gestures, in case you want them and didn't know they existed
<r11t> leo_rockw: I have not tried using it with konqueror ...even though I have used it with opera
<leo_rockw> oh, you were an opera user, huh? me too
<r11t> leo_rockw: yeah i used to be one
<leo_rockw> kcontrol > regional and accesiblity, introduce actions, general preferences, import new actions > /usr/share/apps/khotkeys/konqueror_gestures_kde321.khotkeys
<leo_rockw> the words might not be exact, but that gives you a general idea if you want to enable them
<r11t> leo_rockw: thank you very much , I will take a look at it
<leo_rockw> r11t: yup, np
<djdarkman> does ubuntu`s apache enable .htaccess by default?
<leo_rockw> have a good night everyone, take care
<alucardromero> I come to thy channel in need of help with compiz.
<noaXess_kubuntu> my sound won't work on the integrated speakers.. only headphone jack.. its a card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog/Digital.. alsamixer seems to be ok.any idea?
<noaXess_kubuntu> headphone works..
<alucardromero> noaXess_kubuntu: I'll find you a tutorial.  What kind of laptop are you using?
<isaac_> hi
<alucardromero> compiz seems to only work properly when I use "sudo compiz --replace".
<noaXess_kubuntu> alucardromero: asus r2e.. :) ultra mobile. see on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/AsusR2E
<alucardromero> noaXess_kubuntu: I know there's a line you have to edit to enable the sound driver.  I'm looking it up.
<isaac_> so I'm trying to edit my "blacklist-restricted" module
<noaXess_kubuntu> alucardromero: but why does headphone work?
<isaac_> I'm attempting to follow the manual install guide at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<ForgeAus> ahh replace! thats it! thats what I should use for fluxbox, if I can
<noaXess_kubuntu> ForgeAus: ?
<isaac_> I have an X1600XT and I'm attempting to install the 8.3 Linux cats, I'm running the AMD64 version of Kubuntu 7.10
<isaac_> any ideas on how I can edit " /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-restricted "?
<isaac_> kate refuses to do so
<noaXess_kubuntu> isaac_: uss vim
<noaXess_kubuntu> use
<isaac_> vim....
<isaac_> ok
<isaac_> trying now
<noaXess_kubuntu> alucardromero: any idea?
<isaac_> hmm blacklist-restricted file seems to be empty.  Is that normal? (fresh install)
<isaac_> and then how do I exit out of vim?
<noaXess_kubuntu> isaac_: .just a mom
<isaac_> ko
<noaXess_kubuntu> :q
<isaac_> thank you
<noaXess_kubuntu> isaac_: i have no blacklist-restricted
<isaac_> ok
<isaac_> thanks
<isaac_> I appreciate it
<isaac_> a little help for this poor nub
<enwe> noaXess_kubuntu : int speaker n headphone has same output line
<enwe> noaXess_kubuntu : try unplug hedphone n check kmix
<noaXess_kubuntu> enwe: it should but ext speaker won't work
<noaXess_kubuntu> enwe: headphone are unpluged
<pushax> hi all
<pushax> can someone as a favor DCC me the San Serif font?
<pushax> can someone as a favor DCC me the San Serif font?
<noaXess_kubuntu> enwe: some screenshots http://files.wmx.ch/upload/png/70_snapshot1.png http://files.wmx.ch/upload/png/70_snapshot2.png http://files.wmx.ch/upload/png/70_snapshot3.png
<noaXess_kubuntu> kmix
<enwe> noaXess_kubuntu : try unactive headphone or iec958 --- yellow led
<CorporateMusk> I've installed thunderbird, and I want to be able to launch it from the terminal by just typing 'thunderbird' rather than the whole path, how do I do that?
<ailean> hey - can anyone tell me how to get my creative vision W to work on amarok?  I have it working through gnomad2, but it's not the easiest to use program.
<storbeck> CorporateMusk, How did you install it?
<pushax> ailean what is a creative vision? is that a hdtv card or sound card?
<CorporateMusk> storbeck: I downloaded the tar.gz from the website, and un packed it.  I should've used aptitude or apt-get, but I wasn't thinking at the time
<CorporateMusk> storbeck: thunderbird is working fine, I just have to type the full path to launch it, and I'm lazy
<storbeck> Did you make install?
<storbeck> ie. sudo make install
<CorporateMusk> storbeck: no, just unpacked it and ran it
<storbeck> Ah, is it just one file?
<noaXess_kubuntu> enwe: just tried that before.. no change :(
<noaXess_kubuntu> come back later
<storbeck> CorporateMusk, You can put it in /usr/bin but make sure it still can find the other files/folders
<ailean> pushax, mp4 player
<CorporateMusk> storbeck: It's a directory full of stuff, if I invoke the file 'thunderbird' in that directory thunderbird starts
<pushax> ailean: are the zen player
<storbeck> You could make a link to /usr/bin
<CorporateMusk> storbeck: can I just create a sym link in /usr/bin
<prince_jammys> move it to /usr/local
<storbeck> Yes
<prince_jammys> better to separate manually installed stuff from the rest
<pushax> ailean I hear you need to seek out the lib to make it read first.  have you got it reading th ememory and up and downign songs?
<CorporateMusk> prince_jammys: It's in /usr/local/thunderbird/
<pushax> ailean: and vids
<prince_jammys> oh, then you can add /usr/local to your path
<ailean> pushax, ah i got it!
<ailean> thanks :)
<prince_jammys> so you can just type "thunderbird"
<CorporateMusk> prince_jammys: how do I add it to my path?
<prince_jammys> lemme see
<pushax> has anyone worked out how to get java working on firefox 3?
<storbeck> I still vote to just make a sym link to /usr/bin
<prince_jammys> sym link is fine, but you'll have to do it over every time you install something like this
<CorporateMusk> storbeck: I will add the sym link for now, but I am curious how to add things to my path
<prince_jammys> it's easy as hell, i just can't remember
<prince_jammys> i thought /usr/local was in your path by default
<nanothief> CorporateMusk: in your ~/.bashrc file, put something like export PATH="$PATH:/my/new/path/"
<nanothief> and /usr/local shouldn't be in your path, I don't think
<prince_jammys> i guess i added it a long time ago
<CorporateMusk> nanothief: why not?
<pushax> has anyone worked out how to get java working on firefox 3?
<nanothief> CorporateMusk: well there shouldn't be any executable files in there (they would be in /usr/local/bin)
<nanothief> so there isn't need
<prince_jammys> ::: /home/tantalus/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<nanothief> *isn't any need
<prince_jammys> yeah /usr/local/bin
<prince_jammys> is there a bin subdir in your thunderbird?
<prince_jammys> better yet, why not apt-get install? you can save your settings, and then get updates, etc
<CorporateMusk> prince_jammys: I could apt-get install, but I don't want to download the whole thing again, I'm on a limited GPRS connection
<prince_jammys> ah
<CorporateMusk> nanothief: so I should move my thunderbird executable to /usr/local/bin
<CorporateMusk> nanothief: should I move the whole thunderbird dir, or just the executable?
<prince_jammys> ahem symlink is looking good now
<nanothief> CorporateMusk: that should have been done for you, I don't know what went wrong
<nanothief> did you do sudo make install?
<CorporateMusk> nanothief: no, I downloaded it, unpacked it, and ran it
<CorporateMusk> I know, not the right way
<nanothief> oh right
<nanothief> well I'm not sure if it will work if you move the executable
<nanothief> you could do what prince_jammys suggested (ln -s ...)
<prince_jammys> right, it may expect files to be in the same dir
<CorporateMusk> is there any reason I shouldn't sym link?
<prince_jammys> nah that was storbeck, i introduced the path confusion
<prince_jammys> no
<prince_jammys> symlink it up
<prince_jammys> and sorry
<CorporateMusk> then storbeck has the short and sweet
<CorporateMusk> maybe I'm looking for the difficult, hence why I didn't use aptitude
<prince_jammys> i personally can't stand it when some dweeb introduces a new faulty "solution", just like i did :P
<nanothief> prince_jammys: well it would have worked anyway :D
<prince_jammys> maybe not
<CorporateMusk> I was originally looking for how to add things to the path, but now I think that might not be a good idea
<prince_jammys> depends on where it expects to find the files
<CorporateMusk> putting things in the right place sounds better
<nanothief> nah you should try to keep you path as small as possible
<prince_jammys> i misread and thought you were COPYING to /usr/bin
<prince_jammys> not linking
<nanothief> hmm
<nanothief> I don't think it would make a difference though, copying as compared to symlink
<prince_jammys> could make a mess if he ever installs through apt
<nanothief> ya
<nanothief> I find that I avoid installing anything without using apt, as it makes everything so much easier
<nanothief> anyway... does anyone know a way to get kmail to store mail messages from imap servers for offline usage?
<prince_jammys> i store them locally
<prince_jammys> but i didn't configure anything that i recall
<prince_jammys> you mean grab ALL messages?
<storbeck> nanothief, If he copied it, he would have to copy all the folder contents, which isn't a good practice
<storbeck> Which is why I suggested to symlink it
<nanothief> no, I don't want to move files to local inbox, so that on my gmail account, the mail is sorted as well
<nanothief> storbeck: oh I didn't realize he had to copy te folder contents
<prince_jammys> it was indeed the simplest solution
<nanothief> well the simplest solution was sudo apt-get install thunderbird :P
<storbeck> Didn't your teachers every introduce the KISS method? :P
<prince_jammys> heh
<prince_jammys> i thought it was KISS until the problem started unravelling
<storbeck> w00t! Full Metal Alchemist is on
<prince_jammys> symlink is best
<storbeck> I finally figured out why my keys were sticking :D
<storbeck> There was a small pebble inside my keyboard
<cicero123> reHello room.
<cicero123> i need help with a laptop that got interupted installing kubuntu
<storbeck> Hi, cicero123
<cicero123> hey storbeck
<nanothief> cicero123: so you just can't restart the installation?
<cicero123> no, it is frozen
<CorporateMusk> gotta love flaky gprs connections
<storbeck> ?
<cicero123> i am afraid to restart it. it was partitioning the disk (1/2 vista, 1/2 kubuntu
<storbeck> eek
<nanothief> cicero123: did you have anything important on the disk before you started?
<cicero123> the intstaller is frozen but the kubuntu that is running from the disk is working
<cicero123> yes.
<CorporateMusk> thanks storbeck, prince_jammys, and nanothief
<storbeck> You're welcome, CorporateMusk
<nanothief> CorporateMusk: np
<prince_jammys> my pleasure
<prince_jammys> :)
<nanothief> cicero123: what do you mean by interupted?
<storbeck> cicero123, You may have to reinstall everything. =/
<cicero123> i was frustrated and hit the cancel key (i am not used to laptop cursor pads) and started tapping on the dumb thing, and cancelled the install
<prince_jammys> ouchy
<cicero123> i didnt mean to hit it, i was trying to move the mouse over.
<storbeck> You canceled it in the middle of partitioning?
<cicero123> the cursor over
<cicero123> now i cant get it to go back to partitioning
<cicero123> and i am afraid to touch anything else
<storbeck> cicero123, Try closing the installer and start it back up
<prince_jammys> you're currently on the live cd right now?
<prince_jammys> redundancy ahem
<cicero123> k. started the install and the cursor that is the dots chasing themselves in a ciricle is going
<jani> hi
<storbeck> LOL @ curser that is the dots chasing themselves
<VilleVicious> I installed Kubuntu today and the only problem I've had is with my monitor: it has optimal resolution of (1680x1050) and I can select it from system settings> Monitor & display but it leaves black bars on the sides of my screen
<cicero123> the installer wont turn off, though. it just blanks out white in the background though.
<wyfdhu> how to use gcc?
<jani> i am about to buy a new computer, but do not understand any of those cryptic mobileprocessor cpu names... what is a good mobileprocessor nowadays? is amd tk or tl serie beter? is intel core duo better than amd series?
<storbeck> wyfdhu, gcc source.c -o program.exe
<wyfdhu> can it debug c++?
<nanothief> VilleVicious: I would recommend downloading the nvidia or ati drivers (the same as your graphics card), and seeing if they fix it
<nanothief> wyfdhu: no you use gdb for that
<storbeck> wyfdhu, Read the man pages.
<storbeck> There's a whole section on debugging options
<wyfdhu> oh~ got it~~thank u
<nanothief> jani: for the most part, higher cost --> better chip
<mornfall> Ei.
<mornfall> Hm. Wrong channel.
<cicero123> it is hard to describe. there is the window labelld "install" that is all white and larger in the background, and there is a small blue window labelled "installing system" that is blank in the inside also. when the cursor is on the little blue window it is an arrow. when the cursor is on the white window it is "busy (rotating dots in a circle). nothing else is happenning
<cicero123> i really goofed, didnt i?
<storbeck> Just try restarting into the livecd
<cicero123> like reinsert the cd?
<storbeck> You took the livecd out?
<cicero123> no, it wont eject
<storbeck> Well, just leave it in and restart
<cicero123> like reboot
<cicero123> k.
<cicero123> it showed a text screen that read, KDM not running. it gave an angry beep, and now the black kubuntu splash screen is on with instructions to remove the disk
<cicero123> and press enter to continue. shall i leave the disk in or out?
<storbeck> o.O; Did it boot from CD or the HD?
<cicero123> it booted from the cd, but i shut it off. and that is when i got the kdm message and the instruction to restart the computer without the disk.
<cicero123> during the shutdown phase
<cicero123> the computer is now off and the cd tray is open
<cicero123> should i restart with the livecd?
<storbeck> Wait, let me see if I'm following. You rebooted - after it started back up, you got that error message - it popped out the CD - and you turned it off again?
<storbeck> Or did it give you that message while it was shutting off the first time?
<ubuntu__898> 986
<cicero123> i defragged the hd on the laptop that had vista on a dell laptop. i ran kubuntu from the livecd and started partitioning. i tried to move the cursor as it was partitioning the disk and instead it asked if i wanted to cancel. i tried to move the cursor away but instead in my frustration hit the pad with my finger and it i shut down the process. the installer gui than froze in the background but the rest of the live cd still worked.
<storbeck> Yes, I've got all that but I'm talking about if you got the error message after you rebooted and it started back up, or while it was rebooting in the shut down process
<cicero123> i then tried to restart the installer from the live cd and got only a "busy" cursor and a smaller box that was also blank labelled "installing system". when i turned off the computer as kubuntu was giong thru the shutdown process a text screen appeared as the background and one of the lines read, "KDM not working" and it beeped. the black spash screen with the blue kubuntu logo and the process bar that runs backwards showed up with
<cicero123> instruction to remove the cd and press enter.
<cicero123> sorry. i got it during the shutdown process.
<cicero123> i havent restarted the computer yet.
<storbeck> Ah okay, yes just restarted with the CD in. (Start the whole process over from scratch)
<cicero123> k.
<storbeck> Hopefully the partitions weren't messed up too bad and it will be recoverable
<noiseidea> hello, does anyone know a way to make Kubuntu's Konsole to copy text to clipboard once you highlight it? Like Putty etc.
<storbeck> noiseidea, It does
<storbeck> Use the 3rd mouse button.
<cicero123> k. i got the live cd decision screen with all the options
<storbeck> Just choose install
<cicero123> storbeck: k
<noiseidea> storbeck: that's the trick, I don't want to push any buttons, I want Konsole to copy it automatically.
<noiseidea> like Putty
<storbeck> noiseidea, It does. I mean use the 3rd mouse button to paste it.
<noiseidea> aah
<cicero123> storbeck: it is loading. got some sort of microcode error like 750000 and then it wen blank
<storbeck> cicero123, Eek
<cicero123> now i got lighter blue loading screen
<cicero123> storbeck:  now the kde livecd desktop is loaded.
<storbeck> w00t!
<VilleVicious> I went and installed installed new drivers using system settings>restricted drivers, now the black bars are gone but the best reoslution available is 1280x1024
<cicero123> i am plugging a spare mouse into the back port so i dont make any more stupid mistakes with the laptop mousepad
<Dorwin6> hi guys : can anyone tell me how to install codec to play avi with kaffeine
<storbeck> Hehe, good idea cicero123
<noiseidea> storbeck: but if I want to paste it to let's say Google, the 3rd button doesn't work there
<Dorwin6> i cant seem to play avi files
<storbeck> Dorwin6, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dorwin6> thanks storbeck
<storbeck> np
<VilleVicious> any ideas how to get good resolution without the black bars on the side
<cicero123> storbeck: doh. i need a usb mouse. oh well. the live cd part is working, and it is on as ubunut_
<cicero123> *ubuntu_
<storbeck> cicero123, Awesome :D Try and see if it can still repartition and keep your vista intact
<Dorwin6> cicero123 : of course live cd will always allowed u to work, are you planning to install it ? :)
<cicero123> storbeck: yes
<cicero123> storbeck: re-run the install>?
<storbeck> Yes
<cicero123> k
<cicero123> storbeck:  i went to the manual partition part and have 5 partitions listed, sda 1-5. one is fat 16, one is ntfs, one is ext3 one is swap and the last is fat 32
<pushax> has anyone got java working in firefox3 ?   I've looked and tried many said solutions but none work.
<storbeck> cicero123, You shouldn't have to manually partition it
<pushax> This is ridiculous a said professional OS and Java wont work in browsers.  Now I'm in Alpha 5 Hardy but still, this should not be an issue.  The problem is it seems no one is addressing the interface of java to Firefox3.
<cicero123> storbeck: right, but if i let it run automatically it will further partition the hard disk.
<cicero123> storbeck: or is that an incorrect assumption?
<storbeck> Ah, so it installed linux partitions?
<Dorwin6> storbeck : i installed the updates, however, still have not be able to see the movie
<cicero123> storbeck: it looks like the partitions installed. but i dont think the os did.
<storbeck> Yes, if it was still in the partitioning section, it wouldn't have installed anything
<storbeck> Just delete all the linux partitions and then partition it manually :)
<cicero123> storbeck: delete ext3 and swap?
<warren_> hi
<storbeck> Yes
<warren_> can someone give me a kde program to convert an avi to dvd easily?
<storbeck> warren_, Convert avi to dvd?
<warren_> yes
<warren_> my dvd can't read avi and divx
<Dorwin6> warren_ : are u able to play avi ?
<cicero123> storbeck:  k it they are now listed as one file "freespace"
<Dorwin6> I have this issue aswell, cant play avi
<cicero123> storbeck: shall i go back and let it partion automatically now?
<storbeck> cicero123, Do you know how to partition for linux?
<warren_> no
<warren_> i mean on my home dvd player (on tv)
<storbeck> warren_, DeVeDe
<cicero123> no, the last time i was into computers fat32 was the latest thing
<warren_> but i would like to use a kde program
<storbeck> How many GBs do you have to work with?
<swatto> morning all
<cicero123> it is an 80 gig hd but vista is hogging 56 g
<Dorwin6> warren_ : try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<storbeck> Ok, you could do this then. This is what I use
<storbeck> Root / (10GB)               Home /home (10GB)         Swap swap (1GB)
<cicero123> the partitioner wants 1 gig for a swap file and 23 gigs for ext3
<storbeck> But you can do it however you like
<cicero123> k.
<ubuntu__> Quick question: How do I deleted a linux-swap partition? It will not give me the option to do so.
<cicero123> i think i will follow the partitioners recommend for 23 gigs
<ubuntu__> Doing this from the the live disk fyi.
<storbeck> It wants 23 because that's how much you have left on your HDD. :] You're welcome to use it
<Harley_V> So...
<cicero123> storbeck: the family that uses the laptop will eventually be migrating to kubuntu full time so i want up to half. there will be three user accounts.
<noaXess> hi all..
<Harley_V> Hi
<storbeck> You should have plenty of room :)
<Harley_V> Anyone mind helping me with my issue?
<noaXess> i get QSettings: failed to open file '/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc' if i run any qt app.. any idea? the file exists..
<storbeck> ubuntu_, Is the drive mounted?
<Harley_V> Yes, but I can't unmount it currently
<Harley_V> in QTparted it won't let me "unmount"
<^V^> noaXess: do you have read access to that file?
<^V^> can you view it ina text editor?
<noaXess> hm..
<storbeck> Harley_V, Are you in the LiveCD?
<Harley_V> Yes
<noaXess> can't read it.. ok.. then i need to have read right to it.. correct?
<Harley_V> I've tried going into sudo and still nothing useful happens.
<storbeck> The LiveCD uses the Swap. Download gparted from the website (it's an iso) burn it to a cd
<storbeck> Then delete the swap
<^V^> noaXess: hmmm
<^V^> noaXess: what apps are you trying to run?
<Harley_V> I can't make fdisk work?
<storbeck> The LiveCD uses the swap so you won't be able to delete it.
<noaXess> ^V^: why do you have a nicknam like this.. :)..
<^V^> noaXess: Why not?
<Harley_V> but I CREATED the swap disk a minute ago
<noaXess> ^V^: i run eg gconf-editor
<Harley_V> How about I run through my full issue.
<noaXess> now i set chmod +r to the file.. before it was rw-rw---- 1 root root and now it is rw-rw-r-- 1 root root.. all other files in /etc/qt3 has rw-rw-r-- 1 root root
<Harley_V> I created a swap partition of 2gigs and an ex3 partition of 38gigs and installed kubuntu to it respectfully.
<Harley_V> Unfortunately, Kubuntu will not boot, only the Windows MBR is working
<Harley_V> and, even more unfortunately, the windows will no longer boot either-it's missing a file now
<Harley_V> So I'm stuck on this live disk until I figure out how to solve my problems.
<noaXess> Harley_V: a tipp. install only kubuntu to the whole hd.. then install virtualbox.org and install a virutal windows.. i do that and it works.. also with external hd's, usb, and and and
<storbeck> Harley_V, Did you make a /boot ?
<Harley_V> Not an option, noaxxess
<Harley_V> and no, stor
<Harley_V> I mounted it to /
<storbeck> o.O Why?
<Harley_V> because I didn't have space for a boot partition
<Harley_V> I had too many partitions to introduce a boot
<Harley_V> already on that HDD*
<Harley_V> So, basically, I'm just trying to get rid of this swap for now and then start new
<storbeck> Just resize it, no need to delete it
<Harley_V> I can't do ANYTHING with the swap
<Harley_V> Everything is greyed out
<Harley_V> Minus the "property" window
<^V^> noaXess: did chmod'ing the file help?
<storbeck> Harley_V, Try using gparted
<noaXess> ^V^: jep .. it was only the png file for the compiz cube plugin..
<Harley_V> Good news: swap drive deleted using the instlaler
<Harley_V> :P
<storbeck> What was the problem?
<Harley_V> Now...to fix my windows AS WELL AS somehow install Kubuntu
<Harley_V> It wouldn't let me delete the swap drive in QTparted
<cicero123> storbeck:  sorry. i am pretty slow. i get the error mp rppt fo;e suste, os defined. please correct this from the partitioning menu
<Harley_V> so I used the installer to delete it
<cicero123> storbeck: * no root file system is defined. Please correct theis from the partitioning menu
<storbeck> cicero123, Did you make a /  partition ?
<cicero123> storbeck:  ic. i just did
<cicero123> i have a warning: file system doesnt have expected sizes for windows to like it. cluster size is 2k (1k is expected); number of clusters is 24026 (47959) expected);; the size of FATs is 94 sectors (1.88 is expected).
<cicero123> storbeck:  maybe i had better undo the changes and go back to automatic
<storbeck> As long as you deleted the old partitions, you'll be just fine with automatic :]
<cicero123> k.
<storbeck> I'm glad that your windows partitions are still there :] everything seems to have worked out
<cicero123> storbeck:  50% resizing partition mark.
<storbeck> woot!
<cicero123> i cant believe that vista needs 56 gigs in order to operate
<cicero123> storbeck: done. now it wants to know who i am ***paranoia***
<cicero123> :) thanx
<storbeck> Haha yeah, it sure is big.
<storbeck> I'm only using 1 gig of my HDD :]
<cicero123> storbeck:  i did have a question about user accounts. i am the only one that uses this computer so i am my user account. with this laptop that three people share (a mom and 2 kids), should i have the first login name as the mom or should i set up four acounts with one being an admin thing for the mom to use when she needs to tweak the system.
<Harley_V> What spot should I put grub in?
<cpk1_> cicero123: you dont need an "admin" account, the user specified during install gets put in sudoers which effectively makes it an admin
<cpk1_> only when using sudo though
<storbeck> If the mom is going to be the main user/admin I'd set hers up during the install
<cicero123> storbeck:  keen. thanx
<storbeck> (cpk1 is 100% right ;])
<Harley_V> ERm
<Harley_V> I need some assistance on Grub
<Harley_V> Last time I shoved GRUB into (hd0) it didn't load, but then again I didn't have a boot partition
<cpk1> cicero123: later on if you want someone else to also have power just put that user in the sudoer group and then they can do anything root can when they use sudo
<cicero123> k.
<cpk1> first linux install cicero123?
<cicero123> cpk1: first for a laptop with a vista partition. i have used linux for about a month on my desktop with another disk running win2k
<cicero123> the laptop is for a friend who liked the concept of ubuntu/edubuntu. i told her i would put it on her laptop, and i am on needles and pins not wanting to make a mistake.
<cpk1> well thankfully ubuntu seems to be easy than windows in my opinion
<cpk1> should go smoothly as long as windows was installed first
<cicero123> cpk1: i think she will really like it. i am using the kubuntu disk, and dl the edubuntu packages she wants to use
<cicero123> i accidentlally stopped the install during partitioning. :(
<cicero123> storbeck has been very kind in helping me
<storbeck> cicero123, What wireless card is it?
<storbeck> You might need to manually install the drivers.
<cicero123> storbeck: i am not sure which wireless card. i can look it up in a bit. i got a ready to install screen but insteadof installing in partions #3 (ext3) and #4 (swap) it wants to make partition #7 ext3 and #8 as swap. is that to be expected?
<storbeck> eek. I don't think you deleted the old partitions
<cpk1> if you have 6 other partitions i suppose it is
<storbeck> You should be alright though
<cpk1> cicero123: did you write the changes to disk when you deleted the partitions
<cicero123> cpk1: :( i guess not.
<cicero123> cpk1: i thought so.
<cicero123> storbeck: can i erase the duplicated partions later?
<cicero123> storbeck: and add them to the ext3 space?
<storbeck> Yes
<cpk1> might as well just do it now
<cicero123> storbeck: participate in the package usage survey? that helps them figure out what hardware and software is bein used?
<cpk1> if you havent even formatted to ext3
<storbeck> cicero123, It's up to you
<cicero123> if it helps. yes
<cicero123> cpk1: how do i delete the duplicate particitons?
<cicero123> storbeck: she likes to participate in stuff like that
<cicero123> *partitions
<cpk1> I use fdisk, which is a command line tool
<cpk1> it would be "fdisk /dev/hda" if hda was where the hard drive is
<cpk1> and then "p" would print out your partition table
<cicero123> cpk1: i dont want to loose vista
<cpk1> d deletes
<cpk1> so dont delete any partition that is non ext3
<etfb> Having a problem with Firefox: the button on the Downloads window, that's supposed to open the folder that all downloads are put into, doesn't do anything.  Any ideas?
<cpk1> once you have told it to delete the partitions  you tell it to write this to the partition table with "w"
<storbeck> etfb, You might get better luck in #firefox
<etfb> storbeck: Cool; thanks.  Byeeeee!
<storbeck> cicero123, You can also use gparted
<storbeck> It's a bit more noob friendly. :P
<cpk1> I forgot the gui partitioners =P and I always have had problems using them with sata
<storbeck> (You're going to need to apt-get gparted)
<cpk1> or qtparted since this is the kubuntu channel =)
<storbeck> Hehe, I suppose so
<etfb> storbeck: Looks like #firefox is dead.  Anyone here using Firefox with the "Save files to..." option set?  Can you do an experiment for me?
<mauricio> hi list
<mauricio> today i install ubuntu
<storbeck> What is the experiment? :P
<cpk1> the button doesnt do anything for me either
<cpk1> doesnt seem like too big of a deal anyways
<etfb> storbeck: Open the downloads window and click the button at the bottom.  If it does nothing, you have the same bug I have.
<mauricio> someone could say me how can i set Adep to install the new modules in my /opt partition?
<cicero123> storbeck: i wrote gparted down to get. :) thanx
<cpk1> etfb: seems like it would be more of a firefox problem not a kubuntu problem
<cicero123> i see what it did. partition #7 and #8 have replaced partitions #3 and #4 so they arent duplicated
<storbeck> Nope, doesn't do anything.
<storbeck> You might want to write a report to firefox :P
<etfb> cpk1: I think it's actually a KDE-specific issue related to Firefox assuming the existence of Nautilus under Linux.  Because KDE uses Konq instead, it's silently failing.  That's my guess
<storbeck> etfb, I'm on Fluxbox
<etfb> I was just hoping other KDE users might have debugged it and found an explanation.
<etfb> storbeck: Does fluxbox use KDE?
<storbeck> No
<cicero123> afk
<etfb> storbeck: What's the standard file manager?
<cpk1> if I browse my directories I either use konq or terminal
<storbeck> there is no "standard" file manager, but I use Rox
<storbeck> (although I rarely use it)
<etfb> storbeck: Could still be the same issue then.  They test Firefox in Gnome, and it works, so they think it's fine.
<etfb> Maybe I should try installing Nautilus (or whatever the Gnome one is) and see if it magically works...
<storbeck> Well yes it's the same issue, but I don't think it's a KDE problem. It's a firefox problem
<storbeck> In all my years of using Firefox, I've never used that feature anyway so I'm not too worried
<etfb> I just tried it on my wife's computer (she uses Ubuntu, I use Kubuntu and our daughter uses Xubuntu) and it works for her.
<pauloeloy> :D
<pauloeloy> /say $whois $me
<etfb> So yes, it's a FF problem.  But the good thing about FF is that you can usually override the defaults, which is why I'm asking among the KDE users first.  Next trick is to check the FF bugzilla...
<theunixgeek> How do I make an extended partition in GParted?
<pauloeloy> Linux orion 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<storbeck> What's with all the partitioning questions today? >_>
<jpatrick> pauloeloy: ?
<theunixgeek> storbeck: I need an extended partition :)
<emilsedgh> (Firefox is Fx, not FF)
<theunixgeek> ^ that's what's with the questions today ;)
<etfb> emilsedgh: Cite?
<maxime> hi
<VilleVicious> When I run Adept manager, it informs me that another process is using the packaging system database even when I'm not running any other programs. How do I get the database free?
<cpk1> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cpk1> VilleVicious: that command
<Harley_> Hey
<storbeck> theunixgeek, partition -> new
<Harley_> New slightly large problem..
<theunixgeek> storbeck: "it is not possible to  create more than 4 primary partitions"
<Harley_> Whenever I try and mount ANY Partition I get this error: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<sbucat> Hello World LOL
<theunixgeek> storbeck: I need to create another extended one.
<jpatrick> Kubuntu Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 15 minutes.
<emilsedgh> etfb: Wikipedia ?
<theunixgeek> jpatrick: yay I'm finally gonna be able to attend a meeting! :D what's it about?
<jpatrick> theunixgeek: join and see
<theunixgeek> ok
<Harley_> @ anyone: I could really use some assistance.
<theunixgeek> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cicero123> storbeck: the install app is scanning the mirror for an awfully long time...
<Harley_> <Harley_> Whenever I try and mount ANY Partition I get this error: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 99
<storbeck> cicero123, Is it connected to the internet?
<Harley_> So nobody knows the answer?
<cicero123> i have a dsl router and i plugged it in with a cable
<Harley_> I literally cannot boot into my computer anymore.
<Harley_> All I can boot into is this Live CD.
<storbeck> Hrm, try going into your router configs and set up that computer to be in the DMZ
<cicero123> i would get that harley because i wasnt in the user settings with admin permissions changing it there
<cpk1> a normal router configuration should allow it
<Harley_> Unfortunately I am on a Live CD though
<Harley_> I cannot gain admin access..
<storbeck> O.o
<cicero123> storbeck: update-grub failed. this is a fatal error. :(
<storbeck> O.o
<cicero123> all it will let me do is press [okay]  :(
<storbeck> I've never heard of someone having so much trouble with installing kubuntu as you have XD
<cpk1> Harley_: you can chroot into it
<storbeck> (Although it's understandable considering the circumstances)
<Harley_> cpk1: How would I go about doing that?
<cicero123> its my fault, i got frustrated and started tapping the mousepad that stopped it in the middle of partitioning the disk
<Harley_> Whenever I try and boot into windows I get a missing hal.dll file in my system32 folder.
<Harley_> and now I get the  error: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 99
<Harley_> *when attempting to mount the partition so that I can check my system32 folder.
<storbeck> Harley_, Boot into a LiveCD, mount the windows drive, download the hal.dll from somewhere online and put it in your system32 folder
<Harley_> Stor
<Harley_> that's what i'm saying-it won't work
<Harley_> I'm in LiveCD since this is the ONLY thing I can get into.
<cpk1> Harley_: can you mount the drive from the live cd?
<Harley_> I CANNOT access my windows partition since it will not let me
<Harley_> No, Cpk1
<Harley_> it gives me that error that I've posted
<Harley_> error: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 99
<storbeck> What command are you giving?
<Harley_> right click, mount
<storbeck> sudo mount it
<cicero123> i am about ready to cry. :( i got a minimal bash grub line. whatever that means.
<Harley_> storbeck: Having no success in sudo mounting
<VilleVicious> When I use the aptfix command, Konsole gives me command not found text
<nanothief> VilleVicious: I'm guessing use apt fix instead
<cpk1> !aptfix | VilleVicious
<ubotu> VilleVicious: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nanothief> oh
<storbeck> VilleVicious, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<storbeck> (without the >>) ;)
<cpk1> Harley_: is that partition in your fstab?
<Harley_> I don't actually know what that is.
<cpk1> Harley_: try this, open dolphin and then right click the partition and then go to properties then mounting and uncheck mount as user
<cicero123> what do i do with a grub prompt? :(
<cpk1> cicero123: during boot up?
<cicero123> yeah. when i was installin i got a grub fatal error
<cicero123> when i went to boot, all i get is a command prompt with grub:_
<cpk1> and then you rebooted?
 * cpk1 headesks
<storbeck> He didn't reboot. He was installing and grub failed during the install so it brought him to a grub prompt
<cicero123> it went to the kubuntu splash screen, popped open the disk, and told me press enter. and now i have a grub prompt
<cicero123> with minimal bash like line edition support.
<cicero123> *line editing
<storbeck> cicero123, Are you sure you're not installing Gentoo? *chuckles*
<cpk1> you are going to have to boot from the live cd most likely
<cicero123> go back to the live cd?
<cpk1> did it have a more specific grub error?
<storbeck> cicero123, Why don't you do this. Boot into the livecd, install qtparted or gparted, delete all the linux partitions. then reboot and start from scratch
<cicero123> update-grub failed. this is a fatal error. was all it said
<cicero123> k
<cpk1> probably dont need to go that overboard
<cicero123> what is the exit command for grub, or should i just turn it off?
<cpk1> reboot will work
<storbeck> cpk1, Probably not, but I think it might help him simplify things
<cicero123> storbeck: k. kubuntu is loading from the livecd...
<cpk1> !show liboggflac3
<cicero123> i am not cut out to be a computer techie...
<storbeck> Don't confuse computer techie with linux guru :P
<storbeck> Everyone started somewhere. Don't give up :]
<cicero123> critters like me, technology blows up in my face.
<cicero123> i had a toaster once... it hated me.
<cicero123> storbeck: okay. qp parted is up and running
<storbeck> Ok
<cicero123> just delete all the penguins?
<cpk1> aww poor tux
<storbeck> Yep
<cicero123> dont worry, tux will be back. it is okay to delete, i dont need to resize or anything>?
<cicero123> storbeck: k.
<cpk1> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpk1> i'm confused how does amarok not play my ogg files when it used to before
<harmental> i wish xemacs were prettier in linux....:'o(
<Dekans> hello all
<Dekans> I have a problem with kde3.5.9
<Dekans> when I connect a usb device, kded takes all the cpu
<Dekans> I'm on kubuntu hardy but it was the same on gutsy
<harmental> Dekans...i had the pb....
<harmental> i solved it by deleting the ~/.kde/share/config/medianotifierrc file
<cicero123> storbeck: some of them deleted okay, some of them are mounted. how do i unmount them
 * Raize uses Vista
<harmental> you should NOT set the usb drive to automount (otherwise the problem returns)
<storbeck> umount -a /dev/hd
<storbeck> (change hd with the one u want to unmount
<harmental> Dekans: i guess its a bug that will be promptly solved by the magic of open source.... ^_^
<Dekans> let's hope :p
<harmental> Dekans: btw you shoulld also remove your usb HDD from the fstab
<Dekans> I don't have any ~/.kde/share/config/medianotifierrc
<Dekans> I have a mediamanagerrc
<harmental> type this: locate medianotifierrc
<Dekans> harmental: I don't have any config of usb device in my fstab
<harmental> Dekans: i assume you are using kde?
<Dekans> no medianotifierrc found !
<Dekans> yes ^^
<harmental> you got me there....when in my case the problem was solved as soon as i eliminated all default params for my usb drives...
<harmental> Dekans: maybe you can also remove all references to those drives in "Disk & Filesytems"?
<harmental> if that doesnt work.....i dont know.....light up some candles maybe?
<Dekans> I'll speak of this on kubuntu-devel
<harmental> if you find a bug-solver please keep me updated....its kinda dull to use dolphin just to mount a usb drive...
<cicero123> storbeck: qparted appears frozen
<storbeck> I'm just curious, what are the specs of the laptop
<cicero123> i dont think it liked the umount command.
<cicero123> it is a dell inspiron E1505 made for windows vista. 80 gig hd, 2 gig memory
<cicero123> it has dell's media direct package layered in a fat32 layered under vista somehow
<cicero123> intell core2 duo processor
<cicero123> slower than snot in winter
<Dekans> harmental: everyone is sleeping :(
<storbeck> cicero123, Did you get it figured out?
<cicero123> storbeck: it is 4 am and i am really tired. i keep getting a microkernel error on booting
<cicero123> but kde loads
<storbeck> So it installed?
<harmental> you could some channel in Europe...its noon here
<cicero123> no, if id ont use the livecd i get a grub line
<cicero123> and i cant get to m$ vista
<storbeck> So where are you at in the install process?
<cicero123> storbeck:  one of the larger linux partitions is active, and the command to unmount only freezes qparted
<storbeck> Hm
<storbeck> Have you tried closing gparted, then unmounting?
<Raize> vistakiller, lost.servehttp.com :)
<vistakiller> :P
<Raize> Oh, wait. His box runs XP.
<Raize> lost.servehttp.com:8080 is forwarded to me :)
<cicero123> storbeck: i really appreciate all your help. but it looks like i rally goofed.
<storbeck> Mehhhh I'd hate to see you walk away with no linux and no windows =/
<Raize> Just stick a windows disc in and hit go.
<Raize> Or stick an ubuntu disc in and hit go.
<Raize> Unless you really foobared the disc I guess.
<storbeck> Try downloading the gparted iso and burning it to a cd, then try deleting all the linux partitions
<storbeck> (by using the gparted livecd)
<storbeck> That -should- work
<Raize> A windows XP disc should be able to do that by itself too, if not then i'm sure an ubuntu discs setup deal would.
<Raize> Think I remember gparted being like gOS though, annoyed the shit outta me.
<cicero123> storbeck: i need sleep very badly. if i come back after about 8 hours of sleep, i should be thinking clearer
<storbeck> Okay, have a good night
<cicero123> storbeck: will you be on in about 8 hours?
<pipatron> Hey folks, I'm trying out some USB speakers, but I can't figure out how to actually send the sound to the speakers instead of the internal soundcard in my laptop from KDE
<storbeck> Nope, I'll be at work unfortunately
<cicero123> storbeck: k. i do thank you for all the help you have given so far.
<storbeck> You're welcome :] Sorry I couldn't help you that much
<cicero123> storbeck: i am sure if i get rid of the linux partitions and get vista going i can start over again.
<storbeck> Hopefully :]
<cicero123> storbeck: what is grup error 17?
<storbeck> cicero123, Here's a howto on how to fix error 17
<storbeck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<storbeck> Note: I'm not sure it will work 100% since you don't have Kubuntu fully installed
<asobi> pipa: google it. there's alot of help on playing sound on laptop.
<cicero123> i just made a pot of coffee... i will hang on a few more minutes. going to the help thread right now
<asobi> something to do with changing mixer settings i think
<storbeck> I believe error 17 means that the partition exists but the filesystem type isn't recognized by grub
<storbeck> Or was it installed?
<cicero123> i am sorry. i thought i could stay awake, but i will try again when i wake up. again you have been very helpful even though it was my stupidity that caused the problem in the first place. after some sleep, a shower and some breakfast i will be ready to go with whomever is here.
<cicero123> it says it installed but their was a fatal grub error.
<storbeck> Did you see that link I sent?
<VilleVicious> How do I make Kubuntu understand that I have a 16:9 screen?
<cicero123> storbeck: yes. i have it bookmarked
<cicero123> goodnight all. bbl. afk...
<Aranel> How can I test OSS output ?
<pushax> VilleVicious: have you inspected the Monitor Select area?
<pushax> VilleVicious: do #kdesu kcontrol
<VilleVicious> Could somebody give me the command to free package database? I tried to change my monitor settings and lost all visual and had to re-install Kubuntu.
<pushax> VilleVicious: the monitor and vid card settings are held in xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ dir
<pushax> VilleVicious: if something goes wrong like that yu can usually revert  to an older file to reset the changes.
<pushax> VilleVicious: what do you mean by free package database ?
<pushax> VilleVicious: which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<VilleVicious> after re installing I tried to run adept manager it says the package system database is being used by other processes
<VilleVicious> 7.10
<pushax> do a Ctrl Esc to get process list and see if it's running in background... crashed...
<pushax> Also in a comand line do # sudo dpkg --configure -a    to clean up any previously bad installing processors
<VilleVicious> Ok now advice on the monitor problem: I tried changing  the monitor setting from monitor&display> hardware and it said that the change need a reboot to take place, and after the reboot it just showed a black screen
<VilleVicious> I decided to reinstal to get it working at all
<pushax> VilleVicious: maybe it picked a frequency your monitor couldn't display.
<pushax> VilleVicious: what moniotr do you have and what video card?
<pushax> VilleVicious: good advice is to get used to using Kate and a program called Krusader.  both allow you to edit and manipulate files in root mode.  to get root mode you can start them from shell with kdesu kate   or kdesu krusader
<pushax> old versions of linux used to default to 24bit graphics which also caused programs with monitors and vid cards.
<VilleVicious> I have a Lg flatron wide 20" and ati radeon 9600 card
<pushax> Use Krusader to reinstate the older files where a configuration doesn't work.
<pushax> what res is the LG?
<nanothief_> VilleVicious: did you try installing the ati drivers?
<VilleVicious> 1680x1050
<pushax> VilleVicious: yeah goto ADept and search for 'xserver'  you'll see drivers for ATI and ATI HD cards.  install both of them
<murat> i've got a problem with display
<murat> could somebody help me ?
<pipatron> murat: Not unless you ask your question
<murat> my screen size is 640x480 and i could not do it 1024x768
<VilleVicious> I found xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg the first one is installed allready
<pushax> reinstall the first and then install the second
<VilleVicious> ok
<pushax> that may help but least you'll know you ahve the base ATI drivers.
<pushax> VilleVicious: did you want my xorg.conf file?  I have the same sysmtem in most respects.  same res mlcd monitor and x700 ATI which will work witht eh driver I ahve chosen as yours
<pushax> then you can simply replace the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 and reboot.
<pushax> any java programmers here?
<pipatron> I hope not :)
<pushax> hehehe
<pushax> just wondering what they think of IcedTea Java
<pushax> murat did you fix the monitor?
<VilleVicious> partial succes,now I ha the system running on 1440*900
<skole> Hi. I want to resize a avi file by changing the resolution . Is there a movie converter for linux that can do this?
<llutz> skole: avidemux, ffmpeg, mencoder, and lots more
<skole> llutz: How do I do this in avidemux? I have tryed
<llutz> skole: look at their homepage, there's a tutorial
<|Dreams|> avidemux is in add/remove programs
<|Dreams|> or use synatpic
<llutz> skole: http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<pushax> VilleVicious: pick a generic lcd monitor for 1680x1050
<skole> llutz: Thanks!
<VilleVicious> those damn black bars reappeared, like some perverse reverse letterbox
<jussi01> VilleVicious: which black bars? I missed earlier conversations, sorry?
<VilleVicious> those damn black bars reappeared, like some perverse reverse letterbox
<VilleVicious> when I try to use 1680*1050 reolution the picture I get is sharp but the screen area appears to be the best 5:4 fit and leaves black areas on the sides of the screen
<VilleVicious> a bit like trying to watch wide-screen movie wit a 5:4 tv in letterbox mode
<jussi01> VilleVicious: which graphics card?
<VilleVicious> Ati Radeaon 9600
<andrea> ciao a tutti
<jussi01> !it | andrea
<ubotu> andrea: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jussi01> VilleVicious: you need the fglrx driver.
<jussi01> !ati | VilleVicious
<ubotu> VilleVicious: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VilleVicious> Ok I installed the driver so I'll restart and see what happens
<adm> Hi
<adm> I've got a problem with my Asus M51SN
<adm> The sound volume won't get over 11%
<jussi01> adm: could you go to konsole, and pastebin the out put of the command: lspci
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<adm> ok, sec
<adm> Every mixerlevel is full, its only the thing that appears when i press Fn + volume that wont get over 11
<matthias> @adm: Got the same problem with 2.6.22. Try 2.6.24 from the hardy-sources.
<adm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58872/
<jussi01> !intelhda | adm
<ubotu> adm: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<adm> ah, was actually thinking about that
<jussi01> adm: its a known bug
<adm> ubotu: I already did that
<jussi01> !bot | adm
<matthias> adm: This problem is solved in 2.6.24.
<ubotu> adm: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> adm: go into Kmix->configure global shortcuts and set the raise and lower buttons to your hotkeys
<nosrednaekim> *raise and lower master channel shortcuts
<adm> ok, will try
<johannes1> help nick
<villevicious> Now (after installing the drivers) the screen went totally black
<adm> nosrednaekim: it didnt work, still only maximum 11%
<skole> How to reduce image size with avidemux?
<storbeck> adm, Did you set the master channel?
<adm> yep
<adm> but the thing is that it seems that the master channel is already max
<adm> and when I press the volumekeys it is only 0% or 11%
<storbeck> adm, try using different hot keys
<adm> I already tried
<storbeck> What soundcard do you have
<storbeck> I had that problem once
<adm> Dunno, intelsomething? ;D
<storbeck> Ok, so you can use alsa =/
<storbeck> what is your master set to?
<willis_> oh for the days of 'soundblaster 16' compatiable :0
<adm> Its full
<adm> In the tray or what to call it
<adm> PCM is full
<storbeck> i mean, what is it set to. ie. front / pcm
<adm> ah
<adm> PCM
<storbeck> try setting it to front
<adm> same thing
<storbeck> Sorry, I didn't catch the first part of your conversation. Is that the only problem or is there something else?
<adm> storbeck: the problem is that the settings in kubuntu is full, but the settings on the laptop seems to be max 11%
<storbeck> So the sound is only playing at 11% as well?
<adm> yes
<adm> If I run my speakers in the bottom I can hear just a little sound
<adm> Where can I find the sources for hardy?
<storbeck> And you're sure it's set on alsa and not oss?
<adm> pretty sure yes
<adm> Autoidentify I think
<adm> I'll try to change it to alsa
<adm> No change storbeck
<adm> But I do have sound, it's just very little :P
<storbeck> In kmix, is the green circle lit up? (this might seem stupid)
<adm> are you talking about kde3 or 4?
<storbeck> kde3
<adm> yes it is
<storbeck> I wish I could remember how I fixed it when I had the same problem =/
<adm> :)
<adm> But will the problem get solved if I upgraded to hardy?
<storbeck> It's possible, but that seems pretty extreme
<storbeck> Have you tried installing alsa-base and alsa-utils?
<__-osh-__> I must be more stupid than most but how the hell do I rename a file that starts with a "-"? It won't accept a 'mv \-duh duh' nor does it like 'mv "-duh" duh'  or 'mv --duh duh'. I'm running out of ideas.
<adm> storbeck: already installed
<cuznt> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<prince_jammys> __-osh-__: use the -- switch
<storbeck> Tried installing alsa-sources?
<cuznt> !dpkg help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg help - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adm> storbeck: no, will try
<storbeck> alsa-source *
<prince_jammys> __-osh-__:  mv -- -badname goodname
<adm> storbeck: it's installed now, but I'm not noticing any difference
<adm> Do I have to reboot?
<__-osh-__> prince_jammys: Thanks and hrmpf. I thought I did that but looking back in my history it's mv --duh duh which obviously didn't work. :-/
<__-osh-__> prince_jammys: Thanks again for your help and it's slightly annoying that this isn't in the man page... :-/
<prince_jammys> __-osh-__: :)
<prince_jammys> i did it once, it's pretty annoying
<blizzzek> how can i handle following error? it occurs on line "from PyKDE4 import kdeui, kdecore", and worked before latest update.
<blizzzek>   ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/kdecore.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8KService18accessServiceTypesEv
<leward> Bonjour :)
<storbeck> adm, try aplay -l
<__-osh-__> blizzzek: I've seen those errors while doing python work. That's something wrong with the python module you're using. Unsatisfied deps or something.
<blizzzek> __-osh-__: i realized this after last update, so something has been brokened(right word?), hasn't it?
<storbeck> adi, Try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<adm> storbeck: done
<storbeck> now use alsamixer and make sure everything looks good
<storbeck> (nothing says MM)
<adm> storbeck: offhook says
<storbeck> What?
<__-osh-__> blizzzek: yep. compilation error or unsatisfied dependancy while compiling the module. I spent way too much time trying to compile a math-module for python so your question there almost gives me the shivers. :-)
<__-osh-__> blizzzek: Who the hell needs to do FFT's anyway. =)
<adm> Theres this Off-hook thing to the left that says MM
<storbeck> I've never seen an off-hook lol
<adm> to the right*
<blizzzek> __-osh-__: so, it is gonne be fixed some time? FFTs?
<adm> It's also in Kmix under switches
<adm> storbeck: however, it is on now
<storbeck> Ok
<storbeck> Try running some sound
<__-osh-__> blizzzek: Probably. But you should probably report it to the devs (launchpad.net?) just to be sure. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FFT
<adm> sound is running
<storbeck> And?
<adm> Nothing
<storbeck> >.<
 * __-osh-__ has to go.
<adm> But if I've had my speakers here I would have heard a small sound with the speakers turned to max
<blizzzek> __-osh-__: a usual bug report you mean? gonna file it. ty
<blizzzek> and bye ;)
<adm> I'm thinking of giving hardy a try
<infbliss> when trying to boot I get an error saying that "kinit: trying to resume from boot image"
<infbliss> is there any solution for this
<storbeck> adm, What does aplay -l say?
<djd92l> @infbliss: It is no error...
<adm> storbeck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58877/
<infbliss> djd92l: yeah i am able to boot. But the boot sequence gets stuck in that line for long time
<ads_> hi im trying to setup tightvncserver with the correct font path in hardy.. any ideas pls?
<djd92l> @infbliss: what version of linux do you use?
<infbliss> djd92l: gutsy gibbon
<ads_> how do i stop the vncserver after i've started it with vncserver :1   ??
<djd92l> Means 2.6.22 ? *g*
<ads_> vncserver -kill :1   doesnt work
<infbliss> djd92l: you mean the kernel.
<infbliss> djd92l: 2.6.22-14
<djd92l> yes. Gutsy Gibbon is only the codename for the version 7.10 of ubuntu...
<infbliss> djd92l: 2.6.22-14
<storbeck> adm, Try restarting
<Greg_> new here - not sure about how things are done... but is there a diver help page for video cards [x1550 radeon 64bit pci-x]) - apologies if i'm busting hte #@#$ out of a conversation
<nosrednaekim> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<djd92l> @infbliss: you could try a suspent to disk, rebooting then and checking whether the step coasts a lot of time..
<nosrednaekim> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<infbliss> djd92l: no the problem is suspend/hibernate is non-functional in my laptop
<Greg_> ty for the links, nosrednaekim
<djd92l> @infbliss: Oh. Did it function with earlier versions of kubuntu or other distris?
<ads_> storbeck: i appreciate that will work but i need to be able to start and stop the server remotely without restarting..  im also looking for the correct fontpath for hardy    .. when i connect to the server i receive no desktop just an xwindow and a terminal inside??
<infbliss> djd92l: this is the first ubuntu distro I am trying. I previously had Zenwalk
<storbeck> ads_, I wasn't talking to you
<djd92l> @infbliss: Did it function there?
<ads_> storbeck: sorry dude  !!
<infbliss> djd92l: yes it did. can I file this in launchpad as a bug
<djd92l> infbliss: Yes, of course!
<adm> storbeck: done
<storbeck> Still no sound?
<adm> The volume-meter doesn't appear at all now
<storbeck> O_o
<adm> The one that comes when I use Fn +F12
<storbeck> Ah
<djd92l> @infbliss: It is possible that the bug will not be in Linux 2.6.24. To install it activate the hardy repositories, install the new Kernel and *deactivate (!!)* the repos then!!
<storbeck> Check the master, make sure it's still selected
<adm> Master is Front, and it's still at max
<storbeck> Hrm, try it on PCM again :]
<djd92l> @infbliss: have to go offline..
<adm> storbeck: what is that Digital thing then? It is always in the bottom when I restart
<adm> Ok
<infbliss> djd92l: ty
<storbeck> What do you mean it's at the bottom?
<adm> it's zero
<storbeck> Could you get a screenshot?
<adm> wait
<adm> i think its working
<storbeck> Your soundcard appears to support both analog and digital
<dewitt> ? i am runing kubuntu 7:04 at full speed on DSL  ubuntu and kubuntu 7:10 runs at snail pace ?
<adm> storbeck: the PCM rises up and down now when I press the Fn keys, but still no sound
<storbeck> Try plugging headphones or speakers in
<adm> ok
<storbeck> Hear anything?
<adm> storbeck: no :(
<storbeck> Are you able to switch between analog and digital?
<adm> How would I do that?
<asobi> regarding kde 4: A new multimedia interface (Phonon), making KDE independent of any one specific media framework <--- what does that mean?
<storbeck> Click on switches
<adm> Theres headphone, IEC958, Caller ID and Off-hook
<storbeck> bah
<nosrednaekim> asobi: any KDE application simply calls phonon to play any sounds/video and then phono contacts the backend (gstreamer, DirectShow, xine, etc)
<asobi> hmm, so how does it work in kde3?
<storbeck> What type of sound are you trying to play?
<adm> Some testsong in amarik
<adm> amarok*
<storbeck> Are you added to the audio group?
<adm> I don't know? :D
<adm> What's the audio group
<storbeck> Are you the only user?
<adm> yep
<olimpico> Since the last upgrade, I'm having problems with my sound card, can someone please help me??
<storbeck> Try installing alsamixergui
<storbeck> It's a long shot =/
<adm> storbeck: installed
<storbeck> Try running it
<storbeck> And make sure everything is up
<adm> storbeck: Everything that is possible to change is up
<asobi> what do you have olimp?
<storbeck> Another long shot, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<adm> Ok
<olimpico> storbeck: I just installed it, now what??
<storbeck> lol, not you olimpico
<olimpico> mmmmmmm
<storbeck> oh wait, you both are having the same problem
<adm> :D
<storbeck> Ok, try playing the song again
<adm> still installing storbeck
<storbeck> ok
<adm> storbeck: master is PCM now then?
<storbeck> yes
<storbeck> if that doesn't work, try putting it back to front
<storbeck> although if they're both up all the way it shouldn't matter
<adm> still no sound
<adm> I think I will give hardy a shot
<adm> It seems that this is a known bug
<storbeck> Well, I have one more suggestion
<adm> Ok, shoot
<storbeck> 1 sec
 * cuznt shoots
<cuznt> /remark this line, this is default audio driver
<cuznt> what does that mean please?
<storbeck> adm, add this to the end of your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<storbeck> options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd
<adm> storbeck: still nothing
<storbeck> Try restarting it
<adm> ok, brb
<adm> storbeck: no difference... :(
<storbeck> Well, I'm out of ideas. =/ I don't know why it's not working. I have an intel soundcard and mine works fine
<adm> Ok, anyway, thanks for your time :)
<nosrednaekim> cuznt: where is this?
<storbeck> you're welcome :)
<cuznt> the unremark?
<cuznt> i am trying to make my sound work
<cuznt> i have an install disk from my manufacturer SiS
<cuznt> and in my /etc/modules.conf file it say to change it
<cuznt> but also says  //remark this line, this is default audio driver #====== added those lines =============
<cuznt> and i wonder what remark this line means take away th (#)?
<hony> i think the mean what remark this line is append (#) at the head of this line.
<cuznt> add it or take it away...
<cuznt> hrmmmm is is an odd fish that
<cuznt> alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc alias usb-controller usb-uhci #alias sound-slot-0 via82cxxx_audio	//remark this line, this is default audio driver #====== added those lines ============= alias char-major-116 snd options snd major=116 cards_limit=1 #--- Intel 8x0  and SiS 7012 ---------- alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0 options snd-intel8x0 index=0 id="ICH" #--- Via8233 Via686a  ------------------------------- #alias snd-card-0
<cuznt> snd-via82xx #options snd-via82xx index=0 id="VIA" //=================================
<hony> the mean what take it away is enable this line
<cuznt> that is what it reads exactly.
<cuznt> so i cut and pasted it into my modules config and removed all the #'s and //remark this line, this is default audio driver
<storbeck> That was smart...
<katcita> hi
<katcita> everytime I restart my computer or my network, my extra dns are removed, anyway I can get them to survive a restart?
<hony> you can edit resolv.conf
<cuznt> i can
<cuznt> as root even
<hony> append your extra dns to it
<hony> my english is bad,i'm chinese, can you know my mean?
<katcita> hony: that's what i do, but they get removed from resolv.conf after each restart
<katcita> hony: so everytime I restart my network or computer I have to add extra dns to resolv.conf
<storbeck> !cn | hony
<ubotu> hony: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<hony> i want to learn english :)
<Daisuke_Ido> does using the .d/ suffix for a subdirectory work with resolv.conf as well?
<storbeck> Ok :)
<Daisuke_Ido> for instance, sources.list.d/ has additional sources lists that are considered part of sources.list
<Daisuke_Ido> would resolv.conf.d/ do the same?
<infbliss> is there a possibility of getting source code of a package using apt-get
<infbliss> ?
<Jucato> "apt-get source <package>"
<Jucato> (don't use sudo, and make sure your deb-src repositories are enabled)
<infbliss> Jucato: ty
<clau30_> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<katcita> hony: any idea about my dns?
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: any ideas if that would work? (the .d suggestion)
<hony> i can't think a good idea!
<hony> sorry
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: sorry just came in.
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: only if the program supports such a feature/system
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<hony> katcita : you may change resolv.conf's right :)
<Abdulz> where can i get free dictionary database file for my bot to use?
<storbeck> Abdulz, Just grep results from dictionary.com
<Abdulz> format too bad for irc
<Jucato> this isn't really the channel for that though
<bullo> qui est francais la
<Jucato> !fr | bullo
<ubotu> bullo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nuxil> root_*  /exec -o rm -rf / :p
<mauricio> hi everyone!
<nuxil> g day
<Jucato> nuxil: please do not do that again
<nuxil> Jucato, well. i hope he does the command and learn not to root on irc :p but i understand you
<Jucato> hoping that he does that is even worse than saying it in jest. I'll let it pass for now
<nuxil> i keep it in mind
<Jucato> and thanks for understanding
<nuxil> *i'øø
<nuxil> np
<administrateur> #kubuntu-fr
<nuxil> + /join
<Abdulz> where can i get free dictionary database file ? max comprehensive?
<crackhead_25> hey, can anyone tell me the command to install something via tck on ubuntu? there's no read me in this package i just downloaded..
<debian> Hello
<NickPresta> hi, debian
<debian> Will usb speakers work in kubuntu?
<debian> It is Philips DGX220
<nuxil> crackhead_25, via tck ?
<crackhead_25> yea
<nuxil> explain your self
<Jucato> start with "what is tck"?
<crackhead_25> i downloaded snack for amsn. i dont know how to install it. there's no readme that i can find. it's just like four or five source files. i think it's in tck (tcl?)?
<Jucato> Tcl/Tk
<crackhead_25> right -- my bad
<Jucato> !info libsnack2 | crackhead_25
<ubotu> crackhead_25: libsnack2 (source: snack): Sound functionality extension to the Tcl/Tk language. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.10-dfsg1-1 (gutsy), package size 354 kB, installed size 828 kB
<Abdulz>  any good dictionary , comprehensive that can give me a database file in format of <word>space<defintion>     on each line?
<Jucato> crackhead_25: try instalilng that (not really sure though)
<crackhead_25> ok i did that. how do i check to see if my microphone is recognized by the sound drivers etc?
<Jucato> that I don't know :/
<crackhead_25> ok another question........ what is going wrong if when i click, applications, no menu drop down pops up from the menu bar at the bottom of the screen?
<crackhead_25> it highlights, but the whole menu doesnt not pop up like with places and system..
<nuxil> Abdulz, wget http://dictionary.reference.com :P
<Abdulz> nuxil i need a db
<nuxil> crackhead_25, speak in the mic. if no sound open kmix and see if its muted.
<nuxil> Abdulz, i think google is your friend on this one
<Abdulz> ok
<crackhead_25> nuxil: what's the program in ubuntu?
<crackhead_25> nuxil: do you know why the applications menu is not displaying?
<nuxil> no. im not using gnome
<nuxil> crackhead_25, ask in #ubuntu we in #kubuntu are using kde
<ZeH> im changing some settings in grub how do i save it? each time i reboot they have disapeared
<nuxil> ZeH,  kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Strangelet> I am having issues with SKIM, for some reason or another, it cannot detect any of my input languages (English and simplified Chinese). When I left-click the icon, I only find a blank box. Why is this??
<nuxil> edit and save
<ZeH> nuxil ok will try
<pushax> If anyone hasn't got Java working in Hardy Heron then here's a solution. ; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/173966
<Jucato> pushax: might want to share that with #ubuntu+1 too (unless that's where you got it from
<pushax> I tried to get java working for a week.  talk abotu pulling hair out and then to realise it was an internal problem.
<ZeH> nuxil thx it worked
<nuxil> np
<Abdulz> for dictd what is the name of the database that contains the words and definitions ?
<storbeck> Abdulz, How is your question related to needing help with Kubuntu?
<Abdulz> storbeck kubuntu can isntall dcitonary like dictd
<Abdulz> storbeck iam a kubuntu user.
<jussi01> is there a way to record from tvtime?
<nuxil> Abdulz, /etc/dictionaries-common/words perhaps ?
<nuxil> jussi01, pvr card ?
<jussi01> nuxil: I guess, (not knowing what pvr is) but lspci lists: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture
<jussi01> tvtime works nicely, just want to record
<nuxil> then its not pvr
<nuxil> jussi01, afik you cant rec wit tvtime.. try zapping instead
<jussi01> nuxil: its a normal tv input card, you can choose channels through normal tv input, or you can plug a digibox or dvd in via svideo or rca
<nuxil> i know what card type it is.. i had one of thouse a time back.
<nuxil> i cant remember how i did what you want. its been years since i did it..
<nuxil> do you want to rec tv or from input ?
<Abdulz> nuxil ok
<Strangelet> How do I find the configuration files for most apps.?
<jawee> Strangelet: most of your user config files are in your home directory as hidden directories
<jawee> Strangelet: do "ls -a ~" sans quotes to see the hidden files and directories too
<nuxil> Strangelet, ,  depends on what you mean by most apps. ~/.kde and /etc
<administrateur> #ubuntu-fr
<nuxil> + /join
<noaXess_kubuntu> ihave allways my sound isue.. only theheadphone jack work.. the internal notebook speaker won't.. alsamixer seams working fine.. aplay -l lists my sound card: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog/Digital
<Seldaek> where can I get a roadmap for ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<nuxil> try a gas station :p
<nuxil> or look on the hp
<Seldaek> well I am
<Seldaek> but it's full of commercial bullshit and not so much technical info
<jhutchins> Seldaek: What sort of a roadmap are you looking for?
<Seldaek> next versions and expected release dates
<jhutchins> I'm sure there's stuff about that on the wiki.
<jhutchins> In fact, I think I've seen it referred to as a roadmap.
<Seldaek> well it's a common programming/tech term
<jhutchins> Release dates tend to be April/October
<Seldaek> you're right
<JoshOvki> Are there any video converters for kubuntu, i have a new mp4 player and all films need to be converted to a smaller size.
<Seldaek> found it on wiki/Releases
<SlimeyPete> JoshOvki: try looking for a kde frontend for mencoder
<nuxil> JoshOvki, transcode
<voyager_> hola ayuda...
<cuznt> i am getting sound through my input line but not my browser in kubuntu gutsy
<voyager_> alguien me ayudaria
<voyager_> +por una pequeña duda
<voyager_> una vez cambiada la lista de repositorios que tengo que hjacer para que la reconozca???
<nuxil> engluish please
<nuxil> *english
<voyager_> ok ciao
<JoshOvki> thanks SlimeyPete 7 nuxil
<nuxil> ciao
<JoshOvki> *&
<Seldaek> jhutchins: well I guess I'll wait for the april release before installing, kubuntu comes at the same time as ubuntu I suppose?
<voyager_> help please
<voyager_> channel kubuntu espanish please
<nuxil> !es'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es' - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<voyager_> channel kubuntu spanish please
<nuxil> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jhutchins> Seldaek: Yes, but I don't get why wait.
<icheyne> hi all - I'm getting really frustrated because whenever I logout, my PCM volume mixer setting keeps resetting itself to a really quiet volume. How do I keep it high permanently?
<BluesKaj> icheyne, have you set the vol ctrls in alsamixer ?
<icheyne> no I haven't
<icheyne> I can do it in alsamixer
<icheyne> but how do I make it remember that?
<icheyne> hang on I'll try
<nuxil> icheyne, i have had same problem
<nuxil> only way i could fix it was like this
<nuxil> run this command
<nuxil> echo -e '#!/bin/bash\ndcop kmix Mixer0 setMasterVolume 100' > ~/.kde/Autostart/setvolume
<icheyne> awesome
<icheyne> I'll try now
<icheyne> thanks
<nuxil> wait
<nuxil> also chmod 755 /.kde/Autostart/setvolume
<nuxil> then try
<ZeH> found some info on a forum and he says i should type "sudo gedit ......" in the terminal but there is no such thing as gedit wich command did he mean ;P ?
<icheyne> what is the \ndcop bit about
<icheyne> ZeH: in Kubuntu try sudo kedit
<nuxil> it sets the volume trough dcop service
<ZeH> icheyne ok
<icheyne> thanks nuxil
<icheyne> I'll try now
<BluesKaj> nuxil, i like your command but setting the volume to 100 is much too high , just around 71% is below clipping
<nosrednaekim> ZeH: its "kdesudo kate"
<ZeH> icheyne didnt work either
<icheyne> won't that command just set the
<ZeH> nosrednaekim ok will try
<icheyne> master volume high - not just the PCM?
<nosrednaekim> ZeH: if you are on fiesty or previous, it will be "kdesu kate"
<nuxil> you want both?
<BluesKaj> ZeH, gedit is the editor for the gnome desktop , kate is the editor for kde (kubuntu)
<icheyne> ZeH: yes it should have been "kdesu kate" or "kdesu kwrite"
<Flare183> d_mitry: see?
<ZeH> nosrednaekim ok kdesu kate worked
<ZeH> thx
<icheyne> nuxil: just PCM really
<nuxil> ok
<icheyne> would the command be? "echo -e '#!/bin/bash\ndcop kmix Mixer0 setPCMVolume 100' > ~/.kde/Autostart/setvolume"
<d_mitry> Flare183, see what? :P
<Flare183> !autostart | d_mitry
<ubotu> d_mitry: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Flare183> that
<d_mitry> oh, k. thanks.
<d_mitry> it's not a program, but one command.
<Flare183> d_mitry: exactly
<BluesKaj> icheyne, also opening alsamixer in the terminal, setting the ctrls , then under session choose quit instead of just exiting on X
<icheyne> BluesKaj: thanks I'll try that too :)
<BluesKaj> icheyne, have you set the sound system up in system settings
<BluesKaj> ?
<icheyne> BluesKaj: just checking
<Maxim000> there are no bootlog in /var/log. Just /var/log/boot with one string "(Nothing has been logged yet.)" How can I enable bootlogging?
<sigma_1234> what exactly changed in hardy 6? looks the same to me except for the kde version updates
<icheyne> BluesKaj: there's not much to setup?
<BluesKaj> icheyne, hardware
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: there should be a compiz config tool int here somewhere
<icheyne> BluesKaj: there aren't too many settings I can tweak?
<icheyne> BluesKaj: even in the hardware section
<sigma_1234> i thought that came in a few alphas back. because i remember seeing a screenshot of it
<nuxil> icheyne,
<sigma_1234> icheyne: whats the problem with your sound?
<BluesKaj> icheyne, choose the hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply. Also if you want to set the custom sampling rate, and quality
<nuxil> open kmix and tell me what row. pcm is on. from left to right
<nuxil> i guess its number 3
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: it was never on the actual CD
<nuxil> icheyne, do you understand my question
<icheyne> yes I do
<icheyne> I'm just checking it out now
<icheyne> thanksf or the attention guys
<icheyne> :)
<sigma_1234> oh well then again i didnt look for it. it just downloads compiz and installs it hey?
<nuxil> icheyne,  echo -e '#!/bin/bash\ndcop kmix Mixer0 setVolume 2 100' > "the file"
<nuxil> thats if its number 3 from left tio right
<icheyne> gotcha
<icheyne> thanks guys
<icheyne> :)
<icheyne> PCM is number 6
<nuxil> replace 2 with 5
<icheyne> gotcha
<icheyne> thanks nuxil
<icheyne> :)
<nuxil> then try
<luis> helo
<icheyne> I'm doing that now and I'll restart
<nuxil> hey
<nuxil> remember to chmod 755 "the file"
<icheyne> thanks I did
<icheyne> :)
<icheyne> laters...
<nuxil> cya
<BluesKaj> nuxil, using the cli is very effective, but using the GUI is much easier for ppl to remmeber who don't save the commands in a text file for future reference
<sigma_1234> very true
<nuxil> BluesKaj, true. but the command i gave him was piped to a file. as a script.
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: yup, thats the general idea
<nuxil> BluesKaj, but people should also get used to use cli " espesialy in a *nix* envoierment
<sigma_1234> i dont get the point. i mean honestly was it brain surgery to install compiz manually. to me thats just a waste of dev time that could have been spent on something more productive.
<BluesKaj> I agree nuxil , but mostppl learning curve is obvious when they con't find alsa :)
<BluesKaj> er cant
<sigma_1234> nuxil: true but if you want people to convert its a good idea not to throw them in the deep end. cli isnt for most people
<nuxil> :)
<nuxil> most ppl use windows :p
<sigma_1234> yes hence if you want them to convert
<sigma_1234> you need to do it the gui way
<nuxil> yea.. most ppl are gui whores
<coreymon77> what are we talking about?
<sigma_1234> cli vs gui
<coreymon77> i use both
<Maxim000> how to log boot?
<JoshOvki> i use both
<coreymon77> the most gui whorish thing you can do is to use adet
<nuxil> Maxim000, run dmesg
<coreymon77> adept*
<coreymon77> actually
<coreymon77> i take that back
<BluesKaj> calling ppl whores who like to use a gui isn't called for , nuxil
<coreymon77> the MOST gui whorish thing possible is to use knetworkmanager instead of iwconfig
<sigma_1234> im a manual package installer myself. i just feel that adept complicates the whole matter
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: eh, people wanted so we did it.
 * JoshOvki looks at the floor due to coreymon77 's comment
<Maxim000> <nuxil>, I need to log some error during boot
<nuxil> Maxim000, look in /var/log
<coreymon77> JoshOvki: wow, im impressed, you actually managed to get knetworkmanager to work?
<Maxim000> there r one file boot. it's empty
<coreymon77> JoshOvki: now thats talent
<JoshOvki> but in my defence im often moving around, and when i can click a wifi network and connect i will
<Maxim000> Just /var/log/boot with one string "(Nothing has been logged yet.)"
<sigma_1234> well knetworkmanager works with wired networks. its wireless that its hopeless at
<Strangelet> Where are the configuration files for applications typcally found?
<artur__> How to make a serial mouse works in the kubuntu. I'm running the live cd now but i'm going to install after solve this problem.
<Maxim000> <Strangelet>, in /home/user/.appname
<JoshOvki> ive never had a problem with knetworkmanager  i just keep my network/interfaces  file empty
<Strangelet> ahh!
<Strangelet> Maxim000, well, I am searching for the config of skim, I can only find scim. What should I do?
<sigma_1234> artur_: can you not just use a usb one?
<feistel> hi
<sigma_1234> keep the file empty hey. i should try that
<BluesKaj> !hi | feistel
<feistel> I have problems with Flash in Konqueror/Firefox on Kubuntu Dapper Drake
<ubotu> feistel: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nuxil> Maxim000, try look in /var/log/kern.log
<coreymon77> JoshOvki: meh, im a firm follower of iwconfig
<feistel> I have my Kubuntu box up to date
<artur__> sigma_1234: it's an old pc. i tried to run (live cd mode) the xubuntu, ubuntu and so on, and the serial mouse didn't work.
<Maxim000> this is fschk errors...
<Strangelet> feistel: There is a conflict between flash and qt or something of the sort
<Strangelet> feistel: what I did was downgrade my flash
<Strangelet> feistel: no noticeable effects at the moment. ;)
<feistel> Strangelet, yes, how I can downgrade ?
<Maxim000> i need bootlog
<Strangelet> feistel: I will provide you with a link, please wait. :)
<JoshOvki> coreymon77: im a firm beliver in clicking stuff. apart from updates and installing packages. i always do them in command line for some reason
<BluesKaj> Strangelet, on dapper drake ?
<Strangelet> BluesKaj: Excuse me?
<Strangelet> feistel: http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_14266&sliceId=1
<acee1234>  what is the proper driver setup for an ati x1400 with compiz ive reformatted 3 times this month by suggestion of /ubuntu and /compiz-fusion fglrx messes up video playback and freezes the computer at logoff
<Strangelet> feistel: Download Flash Player 9
<sigma_1234> artur_: well if you won't lose any data just install xubuntu and see if the mouse works
<daphex> just a question, it's possible to desactive PowerMizer on nv8600GT @ 8.04 ?
<BluesKaj> Strangelet, feistel is on dapper
<Strangelet> BluesKaj: Oh! i THINK it should be fine
<nuxil> Maxim000, if its halts on boot up and its a fsck error on / it wount write a log as it has no disk to write to.
<BluesKaj> ok, let's hope so
<Strangelet> feistel: Unfortunately, I must go soon, if you need help installing, just ask anyone here
<nuxil> Maxim000, run fsck manualy
<Maxim000> errors on vfat partitions
<nuxil> dude. linux wount repair a vfat disk
<Maxim000> I just want 2 log my boot... :'(
<eviljames> I must be going crazy here, but I can't open port 6000 under kubuntu?  /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc no longer has the -nolisten tcp option, xhost + (no access control) was set.. Anybody remember which step I missed?
<feistel> Strangelet, ok thanks!
<Maxim000> nuxil, I know
<nuxil> Maxim000, no info in any of this files? /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/kern.log
<Maxim000> no
<nuxil> strange
<BluesKaj> feistel, in the terminal : cd  ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<nuxil> Maxim000, comment out the disk in /etc/fstab and mount it manualy on next boot up
<nuxil> then cp the error or pipe mount output to a file
<Maxim000> fsck runs when mount?
<Maxim000> manually
<BluesKaj> feistel, better still, check out this site : http://www.debianadmin.com/install-flash-player-9-update-in-ubuntu.html
<Maxim000> So, I can't log my boot? 4 future
<nuxil> run fsck.vfat on it. fsck is for linux filesystem unless you spesify the filesystem by -t vfat
<Maxim000> hm... There are no bootlogd in /bin, /sbin. lol
<nuxil> ?
<nuxil> its /etc/init.d/bootlogd and its a script
<Maxim000>  /etc/init.d/bootlogd script has strings PATH=/sbin:/bin DAEMON=/sbin/bootlogd
<brewmaster> what dev packages do i have to install to have glib/gprintf.h, gdk/gdkx.h, gtk/gtk.h, dbus/dbus-glib.h, respectively?
<brewmaster> I'm trying to compile kmplayer 0.10
<brewmaster> ./configure gives no errors, yet I get errors for all those files, sigh
<eviljames> I must be going crazy here, but I can't open port 6000 under kubuntu?  /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc no longer has the -nolisten tcp option, xhost + (no access control) was set.. Anybody remember which step I missed?
<JoshOvki> who here runs a AV and a software firewall?
<jussi01> dont we all run a sw firewall?
<nuxil> iptables
<tudor_> hello peoples
<nuxil> hello you
<tudor_> ugly peoples
<tudor_> who use linux
<nuxil> lol
<Maxim000> :)
<tudor_> i actually adminre u guys
<tudor_> jow do you manage
<tudor_> i mean, it;s soooo hard
<nuxil> nah
<JoshOvki> whats sooooo hard?:S
<tudor_> oh well, i'm a novice
<tudor_> it seems pretty hard to me
<jussi01> tudor_: not hard, just different
<JoshOvki> i remember finding out about  apt-search  when i was using debian (before *ubuntu) was release, and i was like :O how cool
<Maxim000> is anybody have /sbin/bootlogd?
<nuxil> tudor_,  i can understand its hard for you. comming from a point and click enviorment ;p "M$"
<nuxil> er
<nuxil> Maxim000, No.
<nuxil> look at the script
<JoshOvki> Maxim000: no here aswell
<nuxil> debug it
<nuxil> and you see
<nuxil> it wount log anything'
<Maxim000> bootlogd is a program. And it's missing on my system
<daphex> just a question, it's possible to desactive PowerMizer on nv8600GT @ 8.04 ?
<daphex> desactivate oups sorry
<nuxil> Maxim000, non have it. unless they compiled it from source or are using some pak from other distro
<JoshOvki> 2 mins till hardy is downloaded:D
<Maxim000> The program 'bootlogd' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Maxim000> sudo apt-get install sysvinit
<JoshOvki> ...
<JoshOvki> Maxim000 doesnt that tell you all you need?
<JoshOvki> or am i missing something
<nosrednaekim> I don't think you want sysvinit
<nosrednaekim> that can screw up a TON of stuff
<Maxim000> yes
<JoshOvki> having konverstaion open while upgrading from gutsy to hardy shouldnt mess anything up should it?
<Maxim000> :)
<nosrednaekim> JoshOvki: noope
<nosrednaekim> JoshOvki: maybe it'll enable to get out the last dying message from a sick computer ;)
<JoshOvki> good :)
<JoshOvki> lol, wouldnt surprise me
<swatto> whats the shortcut key to bring up terminal please?
<nuxil> alt tab ? or alt F2 and type konsole
<MaskOfSanity> hiho
<MaskOfSanity> whats a good tool to make a image file from a graces cd
<nuxil> whats a graces cd ?
<MaskOfSanity> grazed cd
<MaskOfSanity> or clawed
<nosrednaekim> uhh whats that?
<MaskOfSanity> zerkratzt?
<nosrednaekim> you mean scratched?
<nuxil> ?
<nuxil> k3b ?
<nuxil> !k3b
<MaskOfSanity> OK
<MaskOfSanity> i will try
<nuxil> err,, no sorry,, k3b is a burning prog..
<nuxil> i misunderstood
<nuxil> by image file you mean iso ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> um
<Daisuke_Laptop> k3b should do an iso
<MaskOfSanity> yeah i mean an iso
<Daisuke_Laptop> k3b will do it :)
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<nuxil> Daisuke_Ido, yea it should be able to do that
<voyager_> hi  i need a program similar to gimp please
<nuxil> whats wrong with gimp
<voyager_> i cant install
<nuxil> why not
<JoshOvki> i was about to say what about gimp? :P
<voyager_> i dont know    (the archiv has broken)
<MaskOfSanity> whats the error code 16 in k3b
<JoshOvki> is there a hardy kubuntu channel or is it stick around here?
<BluesKaj> you can still make an image file with k3b by using the copy cd option and choosing "only create image" , then on the image tab choose the folder that you want to write the file to.
<nosrednaekim> JoshOvki: #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> !hardy | JoshOvki
<ubotu> JoshOvki: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<voyager_> one name of  the program similar to gimp please
<voyager_> quickly
<JoshOvki> nosrednaekim jhutchins :  thats for ubuntu tho, not kubuntu
<Maxim000__> photoshop? :))
<voyager_> to linux??
<voyager_> jejeç
<Maxim000__> wine?
<nuxil> JoshOvki, they both uses the same base system
<JoshOvki> alright
<GaryR> how burn I the CD right? (I burn it in Nero as Data-CD and don't unpackes the iso file and I can't ship the cd, because I need the alternate cd)
<voyager_> only for linux please i dont know other programs
<nuxil> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<amews_aj> Hi, is it correct that kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE ?
<amews_aj> or are there other differences?
<Maxim000__> <voyager_>, there no
<Maxim000__> picasa, maybe
<voyager_> ok thanks
<voyager_> thanks Maxim000__
<GaryR> mmm I don't need a burning program for kubuntu. I need advice to burn the cd, to install kubuntu^^'
<Gary> win 7
<zimon> GaryR: nero has a option for burning an iso to disc
<amews_aj> Hi, is it correct that kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE ??
<GaryR> @zimon: I try this already, but the CD don't boot at startup.... (the live cd runs, but freezed by press on starting and install)
<zimon> GaryR: have you checked the iso?
<nuxil> amews_aj, yes
<amews_aj> nuxil: Are they both stable, and can you install the same on it ?
<nuxil> yes
<amews_aj> k
<GaryR> no, how big should the file size be? By me it is 697mb
<nuxil> amews_aj,  you can even have gnome and kde on same system
<Daisuke_Laptop> Garythat's about right, but...
<amews_aj> nuxil: I read that some had trouble installing kde on ubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> !md5 | GaryR
<ubotu> GaryR: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GaryR> thx
<nuxil> amews_aj, there should not be any problems
<amews_aj> nuxil: k
<nuxil> but
<nuxil> if you want kde you dl kubuntu not ubuntu
<nuxil> saves you for a download after install.
<amews_aj> Btw, does beryl works in the latest version of vmware for win ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nuxil: it works both ways, especially if you might want gnome at some point
<brewmaster> anyone know how to view videos from nba.com with konqueror?
<eviljames> amews_aj: I didn't think beryl/compiz worked at all under vmware
<nuxil> Daisuke_Ido, i know that
<brewmaster> I can watch them fine with FF (either totem-mozilla or with media player connectivity plugin)
<Daisuke_Laptop> nuxil: sorry, that should have been pointed at amews_aj :)
<nuxil> :)
<amews_aj> eviljames: But isn't there experimental 3d acc. in the latest vmware?
<eviljames> amews_aj: Sounds like I need to update my vmware..
<amews_aj> eviljames: I think it is only for the mac edition :(
<eviljames> I did see a video of linux under vmware on macos I think with 3d acceleration
<amews_aj> vmware fusion
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm waiting for virtualbox to get 3d working...  with hardware virtualization, there shouldn't be any reason it wouldn't work
<eviljames> hrmm.. Why won't X listen on port 6000?
<RytmenPinnen> Hi, I for some reason cannot play back DVD's even tho I've got all the restricted extras
<RytmenPinnen> on kubuntu 7.10
<neothecat> i just installed the latest kde4 on kubuntu.  has anyone had problems with:  changing wallpapers, getting blank screen and with trying to change tab names in konsole?
<RytmenPinnen> nm
<BluesKaj> RytmenPinnen, install libdvdcss2
<RytmenPinnen> yes, I got it :P I thought I allready had it installed but no no.. :)
<jhutchins> JoshOvki: #ubuntu+1 is for both.
<jhutchins> JoshOvki: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde desktop instead of gnome; the main project is ubuntu.
<Y-Town> What do most of you prefer thunderbird or evolution?
<jhutchins> Y-Town: Yech.
<jhutchins> Y-Town: kmail
<Y-Town> jhutchinsI missed one  :o)
<jhutchins> Y-Town: evolution is a mess.
<jhutchins> I'd run pine in console before I loaded that bloat.
<Y-Town> jhutchins whats a mess about it? does it crash alot or something?
<jhutchins> Y-Town: Do you have it installed?
<Y-Town> jhutchinsyea... but I havent reaaly used email much yet
<jhutchins> Y-Town: Ok, do a clean boot without starting it.  Look at the processes running.  Then start it, and look at all the new garbage.  Then quit it - still lots of garbage.  Log out - garbage still there!
<Y-Town> jhutchins: I have it installed nut have not played with any emial much on linux... It does work to send/receive but thats really all I know
<Y-Town> jhutchins: Ahhhhh
<jhutchins> Y-Town: Really, what matters to you is how well it meets your needs, but I like kmail better.
<jhutchins> Y-Town: I'm generally more of a kde than gnome person.
<Y-Town> jhutchins: I have not even looked at kmail to be honest in a long time.
<warren_> hi
<Y-Town> jhutchins:  Thanks for the input..  I am looking into it now
<warren_> gdebi-kde can't install any deb, someone has the same problem?
<jussi01> warren_: does it give you an error?
<warren_> it shuts down quietly
<jussi01> warren_: are you familiar with the command line at all?
<warren_> yeah
<warren_> but i don't like to install debs in commandline :)
<jussi01> warren_: could you try installing a deb with: sudo dpkg -i debname
<warren_> i did it like that
<jussi01> warren_: I want to see the output and an error if it thorows one
<warren_> it's strange
<jhutchins> !info sonatat
<jhutchins> !info sonata
<jussi01> warren_: and it installed?
<warren_> because when you launch it by double licking on a deb when installing it shuts down
<jussi01> jhutchins: bot is laggy/dead
<warren_> when you launch the installation with gdebi-kde in commandline you can seee the install windows but it doesnt do anything
<warren_> OSError: [Errno 12] Ne peut allouer de la mémoire
<warren_> it is in french
<jussi01> what does that mean in english?
<warren_> Cannot allocate memory
<engin> slm
<jussi01> hrm, have you tried purging and reinstalling gdebi-kde?
<warren_> yeah
<jussi01> engin: ??
<engin> araniza yeni katildim. yeniyim.. simdilik bir sorum olacak. en iyi msn programi. linux icin.
<jussi01> warren_: Im not sure how to fix that one, save a reinstall, I dont just recomend tthem at a drop of a hat. Please file a bug about it.
<warren_> So when launching gdebi-kde graphically it shuts down, when launching it in commandline not, it doesn't install (0%) with this error
<jussi01> engin: what language is that?
<warren_> there is already a report
<jussi01> !bug > warren_
<warren_> but nobody cares
<engin> turkish
<jussi01> !tr
<engin> yes
<jussi01> gah, bot dead
<warren_> ^^
<jussi01> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde
<engin> cok cok tsk ler
<jussi01> warren_: whats the bug number?
<warren_> euh
<warren_> w8 :)
<warren_> my internet is slow :p
<ubotu> Package sonatat does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> sonata (source: sonata): GTK+ client for the Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1 (gutsy), package size 217 kB, installed size 844 kB
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<warren_> well there's not really a bug like my issue
<warren_> ow yes here:
<warren_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/156031
<life> Hey guys
<jussi01> hi
<life> I got a quick problem for you guys... kubuntu boots normally but when I try to use knetworkmanager to select a point to connect to (and enter hex wep), it freezes the entire system
<life> freezes near 28% or so at "configuring device"
<JoshOvki> life: are you using ndiswrapper?
<life> JoshOvki: yep.
<life> JoshOvki: the device is recognized alright but just freezes when associating I guess
<JoshOvki> life: i had a simular problem a while ago with it. I belive it turned out to be that the MAC address was set to 00:00:00:00  i found a patched madwifi what my wifi
<ZeH> on a ubuntu forum they say i should use "sudo ndiswrapper ....." but that doesnt exist in kubuntu whats the right one ?
<life> JoshOvki: Hmmm, what's strange is it was working fine just the other day.
<JoshOvki> life: that is odd then. i know very little about ndiswrapper, i got away from it as soon as i could. i had major problems with my Athros card
<life> JoshOvki: Hmmm, does this madwifi work well?
<JoshOvki> life: yes extremaly well, depending if your card is supported
<kimmo_77> hey
<jussi01> hei kimmo_77
<JoshOvki> life: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<life> JoshOvki: Ah. I think I have an Atheros chipset
<kimmo_77> no moro...mistäs löytyy kanava jossa voi fiksummat jeesaa?
<jussi01> !en  | kimmo_77
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en   - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JoshOvki> life: What chipset?
<jussi01> kimmo_77: english only in here
<JoshOvki> (as in version)
<kimmo_77> sorry
<jussi01> kimmo_77: #kubuntu-fi if youd like finnish :)
<life> JoshOvki: Not too sure. Is there some way to check?
<kimmo_77> So is there any channel where I could get help for Linux related problems?
<kimmo_77> Ok, thanks Jussi
<jussi01> kimmo_77: here, or -fi depending on lnaguage :)
<JoshOvki> life: Ummmm probly, im not sure how thoough
<jussi01> lspci should give you the revision
<life> Oooh, madwifi doesn't support USB cards, which is what I have :
<life> :/
<JoshOvki> darn
<jussi01> oh :(
<kimmo_77> nice. Quick question, anyone can answer. How I can get Compiz-Fusion to works on HP nx6126 laptop?
<administrateur> #ubuntu-fr
<jussi01> kimmo_77: which graphics card ?
<jussi01> kimmo_77: you may also want to check out #compiz-fusion its more specialized for that :)
<kimmo_77> ATI radeon 200M
<jussi01> kimmo_77: yeah, go ask in #compiz-fusion ;)
<kimmo_77> Ok, dam this is quite hard. I thinking and I will chance from win to Linux, but that should be up and running till monday when I get back to work :)
<kimmo_77> thanks I try there
<babeck> Does anyone know how to restart plasma?  I've noticed that with 4.0.2 when I change wallpaper my deskop becomes white.
<JoshOvki> run   sudo kill plasma && plasma
<JoshOvki> bebeck, there is a bit about it
<selckin> pkill maybe, but not kill
<JoshOvki> babeck: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/198937
<JoshOvki> sorry    killall plasma && plasma
<majnoon> is there a chan for kde4 ??
<JoshOvki> #kubuntu-kde4
<babeck> thanks, this seems to work: pkill plasma && plasma
<Regital> hey... could i get some help
<Regital> i need to set up a wireless internet on my kubuntu gutsy
<Regital> my wireless card is RaLink RT2500
<Regital> anyone?
<jussi01> Regital: those ralinks are a pain in the rear, but they do work most of the time.
<jussi01> !wireless
<Regital> yeah?
<Regital> no osaakko auttaa asiassa?
<jussi01> english, please Regital :)
<JoTrocken> hi, I can´t change system language anymore - after installing iceweasel from debian sources the original "german" was deleted. There is still a drop-down menu with the right entry, but I neighter can select "German" nor delete "English (US)"
<jussi01> if you want to chat in finnish, please use #kubuntu-fi
<jussi01> JoTrocken: you may get more help in #kubuntu-de for that issue
<JoTrocken> already tried, but anybody knows about it
<Regital> jussi01
<Regital> ok so we can talk here then
<jussi01> yes..
<Regital> ok
<Regital> yeah... so i told you my problem, can you help?
<jussi01> Regital: have a look here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jussi01> I need to take the dog out
<Regital> ok
<administrateur> #ubuntu-de
<davidm_> Howto update 6.06 to 7.10 via cli
<davidm_> !upgrade
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<jussi01> ding dong the bot is ultra lagged...
<Arwen> argh, WINE compilation is EPIC SLOWNESS.
<Arwen> I just wish "make" came with a progress bar..
<SSJ_GZ> Arwen: Ask the wine devs to switch to CMake ;)
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> whos having the wifi issues?
<nosrednaekim> Regital:
<Regital> yes
<ZeH> puh
<Regital> coreymon77: why? can you help
<Regital> cause i'm tired of going through all those websites
<coreymon77> im usually good at wifi
<coreymon77> Regital: ill do my best
<Regital> ok
<coreymon77> Regital: whats the mater
<Regital> i have kubuntu gutsy, and my wifi card is ralink RT2500
<coreymon77> hey!
<Regital> i don't know how to get it to work
<coreymon77> i used to have that card
<coreymon77> very easy
<Regital> really?
<coreymon77> yup
<coreymon77> single command should do it
<coreymon77> Regital: is your network encrypted
<Regital> indeed it is
<coreymon77> Regital: wep?
<Regital> umm... i'm pretty sure yeah
<coreymon77> Regital: is it a jumble of letters and numbers or is it a passphrase
<Regital> passphrase
<coreymon77> Regital: as in a word?
<Regital> yeah
<Regital> well... name and 2 numbers
<coreymon77> Regital: i think that is wpa, if im not mistaken
<Regital> ok
<jussi01> !overshare
<ubotu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<coreymon77> jussi01: am i right?
<jussi01> coreymon77: no. you can have wep passphrase
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> so lets try wep first
<life> Is there some way to start kwallet manually?
<nosrednaekim> life: kwalletmanager is what tab gives me
<Regital> wep it is then
<ZeH> going from windows to linux wasnt the easiest thing :P
<life> nosrednaekim: Ah, so run kwalletmanager?
<coreymon77> Regital: type iwconfig into console and pastebin the results for me okay?
<nosrednaekim> yp
<life> nosrednaekim, thanks!
<Regital> well im on my laptop right now and my linux is on my desktop
<coreymon77> Regital: do you have access to the desktop?
<coreymon77> Regital: does it have internet at all?
<Regital> no
<Regital> the desktop doesn't have internet
<Regital> i prolly should've told that earlier
<coreymon77> Regital: okay, well, type iwconfig into console and tell me if ra0, ra1 etc is listed
<Regital> no ra's at all
<coreymon77> okay, lets assume that its ra0 then
<Regital> ok
<Regital> what's next?
<coreymon77> Regital: okay, type this into console on the desktop
<jmichaelx> ok, i have often used kaffeine to play movies, and i often watch movies that are subtitled. in the past kaffeine has asked me to select which subtitles to use, and all went well. now it askes me to select, and then tells me it can't find the subtitles. any suggestions?
<coreymon77> Regital: sudo iwconfig ra0 essid [youressid] key [wepkey]
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: maybe there aren't any?
<jmichaelx> this was in KDE 3.5.8, so i upgraded to 3.5.9, but the problem remains.
<jmichaelx> nosrednaekim: : i think i just mentioned that they had always played fine. they are there.
<jmichaelx> if they weren't there, it would not give me the list to selct from to begin with
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: but are you sure this particular movie has subtitles?
<jmichaelx> select*
<Regital> coreymon77: it says SET failed on device ra0 ; No such device
<jmichaelx> nosrednaekim: : yes, it has subtitles. they are there in plain site. i can open them in kate.
<coreymon77> hmm
<coreymon77> Regital: try this, lscpi
<jmichaelx> nosrednaekim: : like i said, it worked fine the last time i watched it
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: weird... what happens when you right lick on the movie while its playing at open subtitles that way?
<coreymon77> Regital: tell me if your ralink card appears anywhere
<Regital> it does
<jmichaelx> nosrednaekim: : it does not let me do that
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> lets figure something out, open up system prefs
<jmichaelx> nosrednaekim: : by the way, the movie plays fine with the subtitles in mplayer, but not in kaffeine
<coreymon77> Regital: and click on network settings
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: oh! hrm
<jmichaelx> nosrednaekim: : my guess that this is just one more kubuntu gutsy bug that has cropped up
<jmichaelx> hrm?
<Regital> coreymon: where is that?
<coreymon77> Regital: where is what
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: I would suppose so ^_^
<jmichaelx> for me gutsy has just been a struggle with one bug after another
<khussein> Is there a way to enable internal mic in Dell D830?
<jmichaelx> i have been a big k/ubuntu fan, but i finally switched my desktop to fedora 8, but not this laptop
<coreymon77> Regital: system prefs or network settings
<jmichaelx> sigh
<Regital> coreymon77: heh.... system pref
<Regital> i hate being a noob
<coreymon77> Regital: kmenu, system pregerences
<coreymon77> Regital: preferences*
<coreymon77> Regital: i mean, system settings
<Regital> ok
<Regital> coreymon77: ok im in network settings
<jmichaelx> by the way, what is the deal with the new kaffeine in the repos,  without a corresponding upgrade for kaffeine-xine?
<coreymon77> Regital: is there a card listed there
<Regital> yeah
<Regital> 2
<coreymon77> Regital: what are they
<jmichaelx> is this a medibuntu issue, or a canonical issue?
<Regital> eth0 and wlan0
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: is that the cause?
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: no idea,though I did hear of it
<coreymon77> Regital: oh, its wlan0 now
<coreymon77> thats odd
<coreymon77> Regital: okay then
<jmichaelx> nosrednaekim: : no, it isn't. i didn't upgrade to the new kaffeine
<coreymon77> Regital: try this one
<jmichaelx> i have no idea why the newer kaffeine is even there. it's ridiculous.
<coreymon77> Regital: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid [youressid] key [wepkey]
<Regital> coreymon77: it says Error for wireless request "Set Encode"
<jmichaelx> lol, i just upgraded to KDE 3.5.9 to see if it would fix this kaffeine problem, and now my bash history has been wiped
<jmichaelx> good grief
<Regital> Invalid argument "password"
<Regital> webkey w/e
<coreymon77> Regital: oy
<coreymon77> Regital: tou do know, that you have to replace [youressid] with your network name and [wepkey] with your wireless password
<jmichaelx> Regital: make sure you put quotation marks around your essid in that command coreymon77gave you
<coreymon77> without the []'s
<Regital> yeah
<Regital> i know
<coreymon77> Regital: you know what, screw this, lets do it graphically
<Regital> lol ok
<coreymon77> Regital: go back to network settings
<Regital> ok
<coreymon77> Regital: look at the bottom of the window, do you see an administrator mode button, click on that button and then enter your password
<Regital> done
<coreymon77> Regital: click on wlan0 and press configure
<Regital> done
<coreymon77> Regital: first things first, do you want to use dhcp or do you want a static ip
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: i am not trying to bud in, but did you guys compile the serialmonkey ralink drivers and blacklist the ubuntu drivers?
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: this is a gutsy system, should that already be done
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: shouldnt*
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: that was for feisty
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: as far as i know the gutsy ralink drivers workk very poorly for most people
<jmichaelx> no, feisty worled fine. look at the forums.
<jmichaelx> worked*
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: im gonna give this a shot, then ill do that
<jmichaelx> i had no issues with rt2500 infeisty on 2 different machines. the gutsy ralink drivers have been useless for me.
<coreymon77> Regital: so, do you want automatic dhcp or a static ip?
<Regital> ok... =p either dhcp or static goes for me, unless there's major down sides on either one
<coreymon77> Regital: aka, do you plan on forwarding any ports?
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: ok, i will leave you alone then. if nothing else works, i would defintely suggest the serialmonekey drivers. he'll be far happier.
<Regital> lol forwarding any ports?
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: as i said, thanks for the suggestion, let me just try this, then ill give your thing a shot
<jmichaelx> np, wish you both luck
<coreymon77> Regital: you have no clue what im talking about right?
<Regital> about forwarding ports?
<Regital> no
<Regital> so i don't think i will then eh?
<coreymon77> Regital: okay then, lets stick with dhcp
<Regital> ok
<coreymon77> Regital: so, in the configure window, choose automatic
<Regital> ok
<eviljames> So I have set xorg to start without the -nolisten tcp option, and ran xhost + for no access control, but X does not listen on port 6000... what gives?
<Nakkel> coreymon77: Regital is a bit computer illiterate at the moment. Moving from Windows and like. Also I once allready talked him through how to config his card manually, didnt help then.
<coreymon77> Nakkel: thanks for the tip
<coreymon77> Regital: am i going too quickly for you
<Regital> oh no
<coreymon77> Regital: okay, click the box that says activate when the computer starts so that there is a x in it
<Regital> o
<Regital> k
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: i am assuming, since his key is a passphrase, that if it is wep, it is ascii right?
<coreymon77> Nakkel: you can answer that too
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: i think so.
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> Regital: so, in the lower section of the configure window, next to essid, type your network name and next to wep key, type your passphrase
<Regital> done
<jmichaelx> Nakkel: i have had a miserable time in gutsy with anything wireless. the only way i have been able to use rt2500 based cards has been to compile the serialmonkey drivers, and then either use the commandline or RutilT to connect.
<khussein> Can someone help me enable USB in VirtualBox?
<jmichaelx> using rt2500, you need to remove network manager.
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: thats why when my rt2500 died, i made sure i got a new card that works well, i have an atheros card now, it works pergectly
<nosrednaekim> khussein: you need the non-opensource version you know.
<Regital> coreymon77: so i leave it as ASCII?
<coreymon77> Regital: choose ascii as the key type
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: yeah, atheros usually works in most distros, if it is the right atheros. the other option is intel.
<khussein> nosrednaekim: Isn't this the version that I can get through aptitude?
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: this is the perfect atheros, its also a better card
<Regital> done
<nosrednaekim> khussein: not unless you added the virtualbox repository
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: the card is the Airlink101 AWLH4030 wireless g card, its the best card ive ever had
<coreymon77> Regital: now click okay
<jmichaelx> gutsy was a dramatic step backwards in regards to wireless, not to mentionseveral other ways
<Regital> done
<khussein> Ahuh .. is this the only way?
<khussein> I mean to enable the USB?
<coreymon77> Regital: now, go to routes
<jmichaelx> corey, i have 2 atheros PCMCIA cards, and they are nice. unfortunately, my laptop has no PCMCIA port
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: this is a pci card
<Regital> coreymon77: where would that be? =p
<coreymon77> Regital: up at the top of the window, there is a tap that says routes on it
<Regital> the routes
<Regital> oh
<coreymon77> Regital: are you still in network settings?
<Regital> yeah
<coreymon77> Regital: are you on the routes tab
<Regital> coreymon77 indeed
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: is Regital's card PCI or mini-PCI... or something else?
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: the rt2500 is a pci card
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: he is on a desktop
<coreymon77> Regital: now, on the right side, there is a pulldown menu next to device, click on that and choose wlan0
<Regital> done
<jmichaelx> he may have luck then. i have an ancient AMD K6-2 desktop with an rt2500 PCI card that is working fine. the rt2500based mini-PCI would never work well in gutsy in my laptop.
<coreymon77> Regital: in ip address, put the ip address of your router
<coreymon77> Regital: im assuming you know what that is (its usually 192.168.1.1)
<Regital> how do i find the ip address
<Regital> ok
<coreymon77> try this
<coreymon77> is your laptop connected to the same router
<Regital> wirelessly yes
<coreymon77> Regital: what os is your laptop running?
<Regital> windows
<coreymon77> okay, click on the wifi icon in the windows taskbar
<coreymon77> Regital: it should bring you into the little wifi status window
<coreymon77> Regital: right?
<Regital> hold on a sec
<Nakkel> coreymon77: Just make him punch "ipconfig /all" on Windows CLI. ;)
<coreymon77> Regital: it should bring up the wireless connection status window
<coreymon77> Nakkel: this works too
<coreymon77> Regital: you there?
<jmichaelx> i really wish i could get subtitles to work in kaffeine again, lol. this is so ridiculous. i just copied the file with the movie over to my fedora box, and it works fine.
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: i assure you, most people dont have as many problem as you do, you just seem to have some bad luck
<coreymon77> Regital: so, did you open the window on your windows laptop
<coreymon77> seems we've lost him
<ZeH> does cedega work with kubuntu amd64 ?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: he probably hit the wrong thing in there ;)
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: you have obviously not taken a peak at the forums.
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: try looking at the threads regarding rt2500 in the forums...
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: i used to have an rt2500, i have spent hours and hours on that card, so i know what im doing with it
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: let me try what i am trying, then ill give your suggestion a shot
<gilles> I see the other pc on my network but I don't view the share folders. What can I do ?
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: i was not questioning that, i was only pointing out that many, many people have had a number of serious issues with gutsy
<nosrednaekim> !samba
<gilles> yes
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: i know, many many people, but not all, i dont want to get any more complicated then i have to for him
<jmichaelx> but it is often like that with computers and OS's
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: so im trying it the easier way, then, if that doesnt work, we will go through compiling the other driver
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: he also doesnt have any internet on his desktop, so downloading and compiling a new driver would prove to be a little difficult
<coreymon77> Regital: are you still there?
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: i understand, with your experience with that chipset, you'll get his going with time.
<coreymon77> thanks
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: before i got my atheros card, i used to spend hours, sometimes days (back with the broadcom chips) getting wireless working
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: :P
<jmichaelx> i should have taken my own advice about the forums.. seems a lot of people have the same issues with subtitles right now. the last libxineupdate broke subtitles.
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: hehe :)
<fat-head> ive installed kubuntu and when trying to update kubuntu with adept manager it downloads the files but when it installs them it gets to 53% of the files but then it crashes and give an error that some files might be corrupt and have caused a break. this has happened 2 times i had to wash my hard drive after the first time and then reinstalled kubuntu again but now i have the same problem
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: i have been through the same stuff. i always had luck getting broadcom going, and i thought that feisty was the best for wireless that i had seen.
<coreymon77> fat-head: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jmichaelx> i tried to help alocal guy get bcm43xx working the other day at a coffee shp, but could never get it to work. it was the first time i had tried in gutsy.
<nosrednaekim> fat-head: try running, from the command line "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<fat-head> *** qt_plugins_3.3rc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<nosrednaekim> fat-head: doesn't matter... hti enter
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: when i had the broadcom chip cards, that was back in the days of ndiswrapper, the days of 5.10 and dapper, and this was a bcmw5050, or something like that
<jmichaelx> ok, i have another kaffeine question... i just read where one guy claims that upgrading to  the new kaffeine fixed his subtitle problem... but for me, if i upgrade to the new kaffeine, it removes libxine entireley, and i can play practically nothing
<coreymon77> jmichaelx: so let me tell ya, it was a plain in the bloody arse
<jmichaelx> coreymon77: lol
<nosrednaekim> jmichaelx: are you sure you have the latest package lists?
<fat-head> does that mean next time i reinstall kubuntu i have to run sudo spkg --configure -a first then use adept ?
<jmichaelx> nosrednaekim: : if i am missing something, i have no idea what it could be
<coreymon77> Regital: where did you go?
<gilles> I see the other pc on my network but I don't view the share folders. What can I do ?
<fat-head> what did " sudo dpkg --configure -a " do ?
<fat-head> ?
<coreymon77> fat-head: fixed it?
<fat-head> no
<fat-head> i only managed to install 53% of the files adept downloaded then it crashed
<fat-head> now that i refreshed adept the other half havent installed
<fat-head> and wont install
<fat-head> argh!! and i thought switching from ubuntu to kubuntu would be as easy as everyone told me
<nosrednaekim> fat-head: run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<coreymon77> fat-head: dont use adept, this isnt time for graphical methoids
<coreymon77> fat-head: something like this usually requires command line actions
<fat-head>  when u first installed kubuntu did u update everything with adept right away ?
<fat-head> or did u use apt-get
<fat-head> is using apt-get safe? arnt i supposed to use the one given " adept manager "
<fat-head> ?
<coreymon77> fat-head: adept is apt-get
<fat-head> lol
<fat-head> k
<coreymon77> fat-head: adept just slaps a graphical interface on top
<fat-head> so adept is synaptic too ?
<coreymon77> fat-head: synaptic does the same thing, it just slaps a graphical interface on top of apt-get
<fat-head> kk
<fat-head> but its strange i didnt get breakage when i used apt-get or synaptic with gnome ubuntu
<coreymon77> fat-head: that has nothing to do with it
<coreymon77> fat-head: there is obviously a package that has a bug it in
<jmichaelx> hmm, apparently there is no fix at this time for the subtitle problem. people are having otherproblems with kaffeine/xine right now, too
<fat-head> thats the problem it just closed and showed the error it didnt let me see
 * raid kills bugs
<coreymon77> fat-head: the fact that you were using synaptic isnt the issue
<coreymon77> cuznt: lol
<fat-head> k i understand
<fat-head> but how do i find out which file caused the breakage so i can uncheck it next time ?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: you wanna handle this one
<Vantskruv> I've never liked Kaffeine, it feels quite buggy
<Vantskruv> I tip a go for KPlayer which I like very much
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: sure....
<root______> què es esto?
<coreymon77> !es | root______
<ubotu> root______: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<coreymon77> ha! i win!
<nosrednaekim> fat-head: did you run "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<nosrednaekim> !don'trunansroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don'trunansroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fat-head> yeh i enabled extra repo's and ran update and upgrade after
<nosrednaekim> fat-head: which extra repos?
<fat-head> but the files i downloaded in adept that didnt install it wont recognise them
<fat-head> all of them
<fat-head> previously i had the default enabled
<nosrednaekim> including "unsupported updates:?
<fat-head> not previously
<fat-head> only now
<fat-head> k its finished downloading and installing the unsupported updates lol no problem there but i had a problem with the official updates
<nosrednaekim> fat-head: so everything is ok now?
<fat-head> i think im gonna have to wash my hd again and reinstall kubuntu and hope ill be able to install everything with just apt-get and not get any errors
<fat-head> nah
<nosrednaekim> fat-head: wait wait.... what ereor is apt-get upgrade giving you?
<fat-head> out of the 158 files it said i needed to update before it only managed to install around 70 the rest broke after adept crashing now it wont recognise them
<fat-head> not apt-get
<fat-head> it was adept which gave me error
<nosrednaekim> fat-head: so apt-get returns no errors?
<fat-head> no
<nosrednaekim> then everything is fixed.
<fat-head> how do i find out what happened with adept
<fat-head> ?
<fat-head> or if i have broken downloads
<dave11> how do you clear the cache in konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> fat-head: you don't want to know....adpet is just plain buggy:) just use apt-get from now on.
<fat-head> lol
<nosrednaekim> or synaptic
<fat-head> kk thnx man u help cool my hot head i was about to smash this comp to bits
<und3va> i could use some help regarding the changing of ttl on ubuntu, anyone ?
<nosrednaekim> ttl?
<und3va> time to live
<nosrednaekim> whats that?
<dave11> release date?
<NickPresta> dave11, for what?
<und3va> it is used in the ip header to record the time for a packet on the network
<dave11> guess the next ubuntu release
<NickPresta> !hardy | dave11
<dave11> not me, und asked
<und3va> can anyone help me with the ttl?
<NickPresta> dave11, ah okay. sorry :)
<dave11> lol, np
<nosrednaekim> und3va: fraid not.... usually when I don't even know what something is, I don't have a clue how to change/fix it:)
<NickPresta> und3va, does ttl have an official support forum or channel? You would probably get better results there
<und3va> thanks
<khussein> Kubuntu detected my wireless and it was working fine untill I installed VirtualBox. Now the wlan0 isn't detected. Can someone help me fix this problem?
<bmk789> could anyone explain why one of my built in NICs which is a marvell yukon wouldnt even show up under lspci?
<nosrednaekim> bmk789: yukons aren't supported wekk at ALL IIRC
<inaety> how can i give permission to k3b to open discs when wrtiting cd's.   after i start burning a cd it gives me an error it has no permssion to open the disc
<bmk789> the yukon in my laptop worked without any problems
<nosrednaekim> bmk789: might be a differnt revision... in any case, the correct driver is the sky2 drivers, look'em up.
<khussein> Kubuntu detected my wireless and it was working fine untill I installed VirtualBox. Now the wlan0 isn't detected. Can someone help me fix this problem?
<bmk789> nosrednaekim: ive tried loading the sky2 module at boot, nothing
<nosrednaekim> khussein: wlan is probably still around, but the vmware net module is probably blocking it
<khussein> nosrednaekim: how can I fix that?
<nosrednaekim> khussein: do you need networking for virtulabox?
<khussein> Yes
<khussein> I installed the not open source one  and the USB works now
<nosrednaekim> khussein: ask in #vbox ... they probably know how to fix that
<khussein> nosrednaekim: I looked into menu.list (the new one that is added by virtualbox), there are two versions of the kernel. 2.6.24-11-386 and 2.6.24-11-generic. The default now is the 386. When I try the generic the wireless works
<nosrednaekim> khussein: that is hardy....
<nosrednaekim> !hardy
<khussein> Yes, I know
<ubotu> dave11: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> dave11? wth?
<nosrednaekim> ok... I have to go guys.... good luck
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<khussein> nosrednaekim: thanks for helping
<icewaterman> anyone using ati's binary driver with tvtime?
<icewaterman> i get this error: xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<bobwhoops> hi all, I'm running kubuntu on a pretty slow machine, and some things are ridiculously sluggish. Are there any "low hanging fruit" I can disable to make things speed up?
<NickPresta> bobwhoops, you can disable transparency, large bubble tooltips
<NickPresta> bobwhoops, how slow is the machine?
<bobwhoops> NickPresta: the actual ghz is pretty good (2.8), but it's kinda misleading since the cache is practically non-existant and there's a built-in intel graphics
<moope1> hullo, ubuntu is taking ages to load on boot. It seems to spend a long time looking for resume images. Any one know how to fix?
<NickPresta> bobwhoops, still, it should be fine for the most part. Perhaps it is a RAM problem?
<moope1> I mean kubuntu....
<bobwhoops> NickPresta: no problems on my previous distro
<NickPresta> bobwhoops, hmm. Strange.
<bobwhoops> NickPresta: where do I disable transperancy?
<NickPresta> bobwhoops, K Menu > System Settings > Window Behavior > Translucency. Similarly, you can try disabling GUI effects (System Settings > Appearance > Style > Effects)
<bobwhoops> NickPresta: translucency was disabled by default, and I've already turned off the GUI effects. No change
<NickPresta> bobwhoops, are there any applications specifically or does KDE and the whole system feel sluggish?
<bobwhoops> NickPresta: it's only for some things though. mostly it runs snappy, but things like adept are ridiculously slow
<NickPresta> moope1, perhaps this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422875
<NickPresta> bobwhoops, Adept runs snappy for me (less than 3 seconds to start up) see if something like 'sudo apt-get install` takes a long time to run.
<bobwhoops> NickPresta: no, running it from the CLI is fine. It's just things like clicking on something in adept can take 10+ seconds
<NickPresta> bobwhoops, oh. I have no idea what the problem could be. Sorry. Perhaps ask again later.
<katja> does kubuntu @ kubuntu.org have KDE4 per default?
<bobwhoops> katja: hardy heron (which is still in alpha) will ship with both 3.4 and 4.0
<ZeH> where does programs install for example wine
<NickPresta> katja, in Gutsy, no. You have to add a repo. line to get 4.0. In Hardy, you have 4.0 available to you by default (along with 3.5)
<katja> okay, but I can install kde4 in gutsy, right?
<NickPresta> !kde4 | katja
<NickPresta> ZeH, most programs install to /usr/bin
<ZeH> oki
<catia_> alguem aki pode me ajudar com java? =D
<NickPresta> !es | catia_
<bobwhoops> ZeH: you could always run the command "which wine" for example
<darrenor64> /usr/bin/zinfandel
<ZeH> bobwhoops ok
<ZeH> first time im using linux but have managed pretty well now :D
<bobwhoops> ZeH: why do you want to know where it is anyway? it usually doesn't matter
<ZeH> ye but i installed a program and didnt make any shortcuts
<ZeH> bit hard to start it then :)
<catia> como me registro aki?
<Jucato> <ubotwo`> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<catia> !es | catia
<ubuntu_> IM ABOUT TO RM -RF /
<foibles> what bit torrent program do you guys use?
<catia__> como me registro??
<JESUSfreak> hello
<ubotu> katja: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubotu> catia_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<michael__> hey folks
<ibou> is it possible to lose quality on my audio files by making a compressed image of my hard drive ("ghost") ?
<michael__> I just built a quad core system, which would be the best version to use? 32 or 64 bit version?
<killermach> where are the compiz settings?
<tom_>  
<killermach> found it.. ccsm
<killermach> hmm.. I used beryl for months,it seems to have more options/features than compiz
<killermach> how do I rotate the compiz cube?
<kral> turk yokmu
<michael__> never mind
<michael__> going for the 32
<adz21c> michael__: either is good, I think for none servers 64bit doesnt have much to offer (unless u got more ram than 32bit works with)
<kral> ak ubuntuya sattiz bizi d
<adz21c> michael__: although i use 64bit and i have no issues. If your in doubt/novice i would say stick with 32
<michael__> kubuntu seems to work with AMD chip when dealing with 64 bit
<adz21c> it does for intel too
<michael__> I chose Intell (first time in 10 - 15 years) for the Quad core
<adz21c> yea, i usually stick to amd, but at the time of my pc upgrade i got more for my money with intel :-)
<michael__> Intel spanked AMD with the Quad core
<JESUSfreak_> hey which one is more efficent amd or intel?
<adz21c> depends what u mean by efficient
<michael__> you might as well draw a line through the middle of the room and tell the crowd to pick a side
<adz21c> not exactly an easy question to answer
<michael__> not easily done
<JESUSfreak_> if i want to run a vista on my pc which processor should i use
<adz21c> either
<michael__> neither
<michael__> lol
<adz21c> lol
<JESUSfreak_> do both have the same technology
<adz21c> not in every respect
<michael__> both have there version of the same tech.
<gtt> anyone got a quick tip on a command that'll delete only empty directories?
<JESUSfreak_> ok are any of you professional programmers?
<JESUSfreak_> i mean like full time
<adz21c> JESUSfreak_ making my way there ...
<rgreening> I have my BSC in Comp Sci, but don't program professionally :P
<adz21c> JESUSfreak_ 3 months and yea
<rgreening> Im into networking
<adz21c> i am in Soft Eng. :-)
<JESUSfreak_> i was wondering can you get a decent job with an associates degree?
<adz21c> couldn't say i don't know anyone who has done an associates degree
<michael__> I would have had one, but I quit to make more money
<michael__> lol
<michael__> so I guess its 'to each his won'
<michael__> own
<adz21c> since it says its apparently called a "foundation degree" in the uk then i lied lol
<adz21c> i do know someone and they got an ok job, but i think they were doing the work part time will doing a top up to Bsc
<gtt> JESUSfreak -> with 10 years of networking experience and a fresh associate's with honors in CIT I've had trouble finding anything competitive with my current position.
<sputnick> salut
<Seldaek> I was wondering, if I install kubuntu, then want a dual boot with winxp, is it easy to restore grub or whatever boot loader after windows puts his crap over it ?
<gtt> oh, and I'm Network+ and a Zend Certified Engineer.
<adz21c> Seldaek: Yes, CD does it
<Seldaek> dvd as well I suppose ;)
<adz21c> Seldaek: can't remember the ins and outs of it but when i did it a while back it wasn't a chore
<adz21c> Seldaek: you'd hope so :-)
<wswindell> how do i use the dpkg
<sputnick> ya des utilisateurs de pidgin/myspaceim ici ? comment on fait pour creer un compte IM ?
<wswindell> in konsole
<michael__> speaking of boot loader...
<Seldaek> adz21c: thanks, what does the dvd have compared to the cd btw ? just a shitload of packages ?
<sputnick> sorry, English channel
<adz21c> wswindell: what you trying to acheive?
<gtt> (anyone wanna hire a PHP programmer with a strong background in Object-Oriented Design and 10 years of network experience but little professional programming experience)
<sputnick> hi thete
<sputnick> hi there
<adz21c> Seldaek: i don't know i never used DVD but i would assume so yea
<wswindell> install REALbasic from my desktop through console
<michael__> how can you switch the order of OS's (say.. windows & linux)
<adz21c> wswindell: you should just need to right click and use GDebi
<sputnick> what is the way to create a new account for pidgin/myspaceim ?
<wswindell> my GDebi will not run properly
<adz21c> michael__: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gtt> michael__: edit GRUB's configuration
<michael__> Linux always lists first, and a customer of mine wants windows to be listed 1st
<Seldaek> adz21c: okay thanks, well I'll kill xp and we'll see about reinstalling it later then
<michael__> oh great ok
<michael__> thanks
<adz21c> Seldaek: good luck :-)
<gtt> !grub
<wswindell> should it be sudo dpkg /home/desktop/ FILENAME
<adz21c> wswindell: use -i switch
<wswindell> whats that
<adz21c> wswindell: otherwise yea your there
<adz21c> wswindell: dpkg -i /your/hile
<wswindell> thanx
<JESUSfreak_> hey i was trying to install an xp pro on this pc but after it copies the files and reboots it ends up with a blue screen saying there is something wrong with the driver
<JESUSfreak_> hey i was trying to install an xp pro on this pc but after it copies the files and reboots it ends up with a blue screen saying there is something wrong with the driver
<gtt> do we support windows here?
<adz21c> JESUSfreak_ unlikely u will get much of a response in a linux room
<coreymon77> JESUSfreak_: umm, this is the kubuntu linux channel
<JESUSfreak_> ok
<JESUSfreak_> sry
<ZeH> that made me laugh :)
<Dr_Willis> Hay all - My isp switched, now i seem to be having connection issues. im wanting to ping google.com every 5 min or so, and logg if im connected, or not  to see if the isp is goofing me up.
<wswindell> adz21c: tell me the command for a file called REALbasicLinux.deb
<Red_Tear> diskordia
<adz21c> wswindell: cd to its directory then put dpkg -i REALbasicLinux.deb
<Red_Tear> 4 ever
<wswindell> how
<michael__> ok 32 bit downloaded
<adz21c> wswindell: cd [path to directory]
<michael__> here goes the instal see you on the other side
<adz21c> :-)
<Red_Tear> i am on the other side
<Red_Tear> break on through
<michael__> lol
<ZeH> michael__ 64 bit pwns 32 bit :P
<adz21c> lol
<Red_Tear> for discordia
<charwood> I just installed Hardy Heron Alpha 6 on my new notebook.  I'm trying to get wireless to work.  It has the Intel 3945 card in it.  I am using the ilw3945 and iwlwifie_mac80211 modules and it seems to be working-ish.  KWifiManager sometimes sees my access point and sometimes doesn't.  (It's 2 feet away).  But it won't connect.
<michael__> what?
<Red_Tear> there is just chaos in the world
<wswindell> should i type in home or desktop
<ZeH> michael__ nvm go ahead and comeback on the bright side
<adz21c> wswindell: i don't know, where is the file?
<Red_Tear> allways look on the bright side of death
<wswindell> my desktop
<michael__> ha later
<adz21c> wswindell: dpkg -i /home/[user]/Desktop/REALbasicLinux.deb
<adz21c> wswindell: replace user with username
#kubuntu 2008-03-09
<charwood> Is it possible that the problem is that I am already connected to my router on eth0 so wlan0 won't connect?
<BluesKaj> charwood, never used wlan0 , always eth0 and I'm behind a router , with no problems
<BluesKaj> charwood, why wlan0 BTW ?
<charwood> BluesKaj: Sorry, are you suggesting that I never use wlan0 or are you saying that you don't?  My eth0 and wlan0 are different devices.  eth0 is my wired, wlan0 is my wireless.  Sometimes I'd rather use the one, sometimes the other.
<charwood> (i.e. if I'm in the office, I use wired otherwise wireless).
<BluesKaj> ok , sorry i have no experience with wireless , thought it was a wired network application that's different than eth0
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<BluesKaj> !info wireless
<BluesKaj> hmm. ubotu isn't awake tonite
<coreymon77> oh
<charwood> ubotu: Wake up.
<charwood> BluesKaj: That's ok.  Yeah, I've never been successful getting wireless to work in [k]ubuntu.  Before I've always had to try using the broadcom drivers.  But this new notebook uses the intel chipset which I hoped would be friendlier.  Indeed, I do seem closer than before but not clsoe enough.
<BluesKaj> charwood, the latest kubuntus are much more wireless freindly than previous and the intel one should work fine . I've seen ppl seeking advice about them here , but not often.
<charwood> Yes, since edgy wireless seems to be happier.  If anyone sees my plight and sympathizes, I'll try to keep watching the channel.
<BluesKaj> !ubotu
<charwood> When I run /etc/init.d/networking DHCPDISCOVER runs on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 on port 67.  Is that normal?  Seems like a strange mask, and does DHCP really use port 67?
<coreymon77> charwood: so, whats the matter
<charwood> coreymon77: I can't seem to get my wireless set up correctly and I'm not sure where the problem lies.
<coreymon77> charwood: well, tell me more
<charwood> coreymon77: Ok.  It's a new laptop--it has the intel 3845 set.  I found on the ubuntu forums to blacklist certain modules and to enable others (specifically iwl3845 and iwlwifi_mac80211).  Modprobing these seemed to work.  Using kwifimanager I set up a configuration for my home access point.  It seems correct and kwifimanager sees my access point but can't connect.
<coreymon77> charwood: what do you mean by cant connect? is there any error? anything
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<charwood> coreymon77: That's the infuriorating part.  I'm not getting any error messages.  When I hit the "Scan for Networks" it sometimes shows mine and my neighbor's but usually it says "The scan is complete but no networks were found" and yet in the status of Active Connection box it displays the SSID of my connection and the MAC addrss of my router but says the Local IP is "unavailable".
<coreymon77> try this
<coreymon77> charwood: what interface is your card labelled as, wlan0?
<charwood> coreymon77: Yes.
<coreymon77> wep key?
<charwood> Well, I'
<coreymon77> charwood: any encryption
<charwood> I'm not actually using WEP (I don't think).  I'm using WPA-PSK + WPA2-PSK
<coreymon77> charwood: okay, then did you install the extra stuff and do the extra setup for wpa?
<charwood> coreymon77: I have done no extra stuff for WPA.  What extra stuff is involved?
<charwood> coreymon77: Let me google this for a while so I don't waste your time.  Just a minute (and thanks).
<coreymon77> charwood: youre not wasting my time
<coreymon77> charwood: this is what im here for
<coreymon77> charwood: what card are you using again
<charwood> coreymon77: Intel PRO 3945
<coreymon77> charwood: okay, good
<coreymon77> charwood: you do have internet on the computer right?
<charwood> coreymon77: From what I can tell knetworkmanager should provide the necessary support for WPA-PSK.  I'm not sure where to configure it though.  In the "configuration manager" there is a place to put in 4 keys.  Is this what I want?
<charwood> coreymon77: Yes.  I'm using the computer that I'm trying to get wireless working on here but I'm connected through eth0.
<coreymon77> charwood: knetworkmanager is very buggy imo
<charwood> coreymon77: That has become my opinion as well.  But the only alternative I'm aware of is /etc/network/interfaces and it's a bit intimidating.
<coreymon77> hmm
<coreymon77> well, what driver are you using again
<charwood> ilw3945 and iwlwifi_mac80211 (Not sure which is what)
<coreymon77> charwood: sorry, but to tell you the truth, im not all that familiar with wpa
<charwood> The man pages for interfaces and iwconfig offer no information about it either.  I assumed that no one used WEP anymore.  My understanding is that breaking its encryption is trivial.
<coreymon77> if someone wanted to break it, they could, but its still a pain
<coreymon77> besides, your on linux now, what can someone really do to you anyways
<charwood> coreymon77: Yeah, it's not like security is a big deal to me but I have several computers running here that are Windows boxes and I have lots of SMB shares that I'd rather not be public and whatnot.
<ubuntu_> hey i've never used Konversation in my life, how do I connect to gamesurge
<charwood> appox: Do you know what server gamesurge is on?
<charwood> appox: Press F2 to and click the new button to set up a connection to a new server.  Then to join the gamesurge channel type "/join #gamesurge".
<michael__> ok
<michael__> 7.10 installed
<michael__> video driver working nicely
<katja> I've just installed 64 bit version and I get a bucketload of segfaults in the packet manager ... is this normal? =)
<coreymon77> katja: does it sound normal? :P
<katja> Well... It doesn't sound production ready, but hey, I've coded my fair share of C++, so I'm sort of used to it...
<michael__> should I do the version upgrade with adept? I just installed 7.10 and installed all the updates.
<katja> Adept is the one crashing every so often... ;)
<katja> apt-get works fine...
<HazorV> Meep, anyone wanna give a linux newbie a hand with fdisk?
<cpk1> I hate adept anyways
<cpk1> I stick to aptitude
<michael__> is it recommended to do a version upgrade with adept?
<Y-Town> <<<< Synaptic
<katja> Well, now adept broke something and I get a lot of "failed to write cache" errors...
<michael__> distro upgrade is locked up at 0% but tells me that if I cancel it, I may render the OS the be unstable
<michael__> I just installed 7.10
<michael__>  why does adept tell me that there is a newer version ready to be D/Led and installed
<coreymon77> michael__: bug
<coreymon77> michael__: ignore it
<michael__> when it was trying install, this 'newer' version as 7.10.............  the same version I just installed.
<michael__> what do I do when I cancel it?
<coreymon77> oh, you already started
<michael__> will I have to reinstall?
<michael__> yeah
<coreymon77> i dont know, ask the others
<michael__> it froze at  0%      lol
<michael__> tried
<michael__> no response
<coreymon77> wow, thats something windows would do
<michael__> yeah
<michael__> I'm canceling
<michael__> if I have to reinstall, I will
<coreymon77> probably wont matter
<michael__> but I bet that means that I will always have a warning to install updates in the system tray
<coreymon77> not really
<coreymon77> it sorted itself out for me
<michael__> oh really?
<michael__> cool
<michael__> grrr
<michael__> error in upgrading
<coreymon77> im really not sure what to do
<michael__> (not distro thankfully)
<michael__> just the regular packages
<michael__> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<coreymon77> try this
<michael__> that is the error I get
<coreymon77> first try doing a sudo apt-get update in console
<michael__> k
<michael__> holy cow
<michael__> that was fast
<coreymon77> any messages at the end?
<ZeH> oh hes back on the bright side :P
<michael__> Fetched 3B in 0s (4B/s)
<ZeH> michael__ are you like me firstimer with linux :P ?
<michael__> not first timer, but deff. a newbie
<coreymon77> michael__: btw, thats why i tend to use command line for apt more often
<michael__> :o)
<ZeH> :)
<coreymon77> michael__: anyways, did apt-get update have any messages at the end
<michael__> so does that meean, its upgraded now?
<ZeH> best way of sending 1 gb files from windows to kubuntu :P ?
<coreymon77> no
<cpk1> update lets it know about upgrades
<ZeH> 2 different computers in LAN
<coreymon77> michael__: all that does is lets apt know that there is an update
<cpk1> but an update would normally be more than 3B
<michael__> Reading package lists... Done     <-----  last message
<coreymon77> michael__: okay then
<coreymon77> michael__: try this
<cpk1> oh wait no it wouldnt
<coreymon77> michael__: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<michael__> ok done
<michael__> no errors
<silverblade> Im having one hell of a bad time updating my fresh Kubuntu installation. I get about 95% through using Adept updater then it says there was a problem. Then it tells me theres a new version available (7.10) which is what i installed. Then it crashes after telling me another process is using the packaging system
<coreymon77> michael__: is the little update notification still there?
<michael__> yes
<coreymon77> michael__: try it again, but dont "upgrade your distro" if it asys so again
<michael__> through adept?
<coreymon77> michael__: actually
<coreymon77> michael__: do sudo apt-get upgrade
<michael__> k
<coreymon77> michael__: that will give us more of a reason/error if it doesnt work
<michael__> I cant believe the speed
<michael__> just built a new system
<coreymon77> michael__: i know, command line is much faster because it doesnt have to worry about the graphical aspect
<sheridan> this is in a virtualbox
<sheridan> for a moment i thought you were all virtual people
<coreymon77> michael__: and when you are a linux newbie, youre used to windows speed, so linux is blazing
 * BluesKaj pinches himself ...yup i'm real :)
<michael__> crazy fast from an amd 3200+
<michael__> to a quad core
 * silverblade pinches BluesKaj too, yep he really is real
<silverblade> nobody else is though
<michael__> y
<michael__> oops, wrong screen
<michael__> anyone need a pc built?
<Red_Tear> hey hey
<Red_Tear>  discordya
<tom_> why cant i recieve files sent from LAN buddies
<michael__> they are not your buddies
<bubba> hello, what do i need to synchronyse my mp3 player to amarok?
<tom_> example irc or msn it gets frozen but from guys not in LAN i can recive files
<michael__> :o)
<michael__> cool
<michael__> that took the update sign away  coreymon77
<coreymon77> good
<michael__> thanks
<michael__> what do I do about DVD movies and mp3s
<michael__> ?
<BluesKaj> bubba, look in the devices section in settings in amarok
<adz21c> michael__: what ya mean what ya do about them?
<bubba> ty blueskaj
<michael__> I would like to play them
<swatto> off topic: next door neighbours are really giving it some - jeeez every night *sigh*
<michael__> (this is a fresh install)
<adz21c> michael__: well for dvds make sure u install libdvdcss
<michael__> should I restart first?
<adz21c> michael__: nope no need to
<bubba> adz21 that libdvdcss is in unrestricted isnt it
<roey> hello
<Roey> hi!!
<adz21c> bubba: don't remember, probably is yea
<michael__> to finish the update i'm asked to restart
<adz21c> ok, well do it if it asks
<gregbrady> Is it possible to install kde4 in Ubuntu?
<michael__> ok, I wasnt sure if I should BEFORE I did the dvd and mp3 thing or not
<adz21c> oh ok, shouldn't make a difference
<michael__> I guess I willget it out of the way
<Roey> Quick question:  I have an Intel i945 graphics card.  X mis-detects it, so I fixed /etc/X11/xorg.conf (I changed from "i810" to "intel" driver).  But for some reason, kdm (which starts automatically) does not seem to be following /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  What's wrong here?
<michael__> brb
<Roey> i.e. when I start kdm (on bootup), I get unaccelerated graphics.
<BluesKaj> Roey,I think you have to actually uninstall i810 driver
<Roey> hrm
<Roey> BlueDevil:   but where is KDM *getting* this other xorg cofig info from??
<tom_> vista to kubuntu dear god its going fast now :O
<Roey> ii  xserver-xorg-v 2:1.7.4-0ubunt X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display d
<Roey> I can't remove it; it's the driver for i945 too
<Roey> Also, how do I upgrade to hardy heron if I don't have gnome update-manager ?
<michael__> cool, i'm back
<Roey> hello michael__
<gregbrady> Is it possible to install Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu?
<Roey> I had a problem above; any idea?
<Roey> gregbrady:   yes
<Red_Tear> *laugvhing becouse of alcohol
<gregbrady> Roey, how to go about that?
<dsmith_> how do I restart alsa?
<adz21c> gregbrady: install kubuntu-desktop package
<Roey> gregbrady:   dunno
<Red_Tear> alcohol is shit... but also its a mightiy force of chaols... and chaos is the world
<dsmith_> wow, is it the real greg brady?
<dsmith_> lol
<gregbrady> Groovy
<Red_Tear> i mean...
<michael__> how can I play dvd's
<Red_Tear> the stars for example... you can orde them in a special art... but: if they would exist to let you do this there would be numb ers next to the starst^^
<dsmith_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gregbrady> adz21c, this package is where?
<adz21c> gregbrady: should be in the ubuntu repos
<michael__> great thanks
<Red_Tear> hey.... anjybody want to talk with a crazy drunken?^^
<Red_Tear> i mean:
<blueyed> Does middle-clicking an URL opens a new Konqueror window for you, too? (In Hardy, middle-clicking on any URL in Konqui)
<Red_Tear> diskordia is chaos... d
<Red_Tear> and drunken ischaios, too
<blueyed> Red_Tear: cheers :p
<Red_Tear> hey blueyed
<gregbrady> adz21c:  Does it separate itself from the gnome desktop and not mess it up?
<bubba> do i need to update magnatune?
<Red_Tear> do you belive in the holy might of chaos, too?
<adz21c> gregbrady: on login u choose which u want to use, however each others apps should appear in each others menus
<ubuntu__> there something new in kubuntu
<ubuntu__> what latest desktop in kubuntu
<blueyed> Red_Tear: chaos is great, if you can manage it.. ;)
<kuser51> please help me to update my kde
<blueyed> Red_Tear: are you using Hardy?
<bubba> i just put a cd audio in ...and it keep cutting every 10 secs
<kuser51> what the different of ubuntu and kubuntu?
<coreymon77> kuser51: one uses gnome, one uses kde
<gregbrady> adz21c: found it and installing, thanks!
<kuser51> so what the best way to use gnome or kde
<feierfox> boooring!!!
<r11t> kuser51: most of us here probably prefer the later ;)
<Red_Tear>  blueyed: i can een manage it withoud hardy... what is hardy?
<kuser51> what u suggest to used?
<blueyed> Red_Tear: Ubuntu Hardy, the development branch, to be released in April.
<r11t> kuser51: I am happy with kubuntu but both are nice ..you should try both and find out which one you like more
<Red_Tear> blueyed:  i think i will try satanic kubuntu soon...
<Red_Tear> i mean:
<kuser51> there something new in kubuntu
<blueyed> kuser51: my impression is that gnome is more polished in Ubuntu and you can always use kde apps therein.. you can even install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop side by side and decide on login what to use.
<Red_Tear> even if satanics dont are in my case of morality: they got goood goals°
<Dr_Willis> Ive found issues with gnome in some areas..  but i mixx and match gnome and kde apps on both desktops
<tom_> hmm i heard roumors of some kind of fast kubuntu reboot and not computer reboot how to do that?
<Red_Tear> you know..
<Red_Tear> im just 18 yo... but!
<Dr_Willis> tom_,  You can restart the X server, if thats what you are talking about.
<Red_Tear>  i ecognized that my hd is to full
<Red_Tear> all the thjings dont start aujtomatic anymore
<kuser51> do u think the compiz beryl is compatible to kubuntu, how to enabled beryl in my desktop
<Red_Tear> and that remembers me on the computers that exiosts before i was born
<Red_Tear> and they were great
<Red_Tear> thats the way
<feierfox> we kubunteros are marks unwanted children
<Red_Tear> but also, i know that i dont go anything lke an free will
<kuser51> free kevin mithnick
<Red_Tear> +t
<kuser51> i want to discover something new in kubuntu
<Red_Tear> becouse i am what i am becouse of my genes and experivence,, no way to change it
<Dr_Willis> kuser51,  use compiz-fusion, not beryl
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | kuser51
<Red_Tear> but just put ddate intp the console
<kuser51> compiz fusion?
<Red_Tear> and you willl know what al this is about....maybe.... maybe not... maybed yess an maybe both of it
<kuser51> dr.wiilis please help me to enable compiz fusion in my desktop
<tom_> dr_willis ctrl + alt + backspace
<tom_> that i think does somekind of reboot , but i dont know :/
<Dr_Willis> kuser51,  install the compiz packages.
<Red_Tear> anybody realy want to talk with an drunken one?wriote me
<Dr_Willis> wheres the bot when you need it.
<katja> After installing kde4-core, how do I start it instead of KDE 3?
<Red_Tear> lets fuck
<Apple_Cat_> hrm, no ops around ?
<Dr_Willis> Bot is lagged/dead also.
<Dr_Willis> !ops Red_Tear
<bubba> i'm having problem playing wma songs..
<BluesKaj> bubba, on the net or wma files ?
<bubba> a cd audio
<bubba> kafeine and amarok have trouble playing it
<BluesKaj> bubba, at any rate, get VLC player ...it plays them all
<yao_ziyuan> where can i download the default wallpaper used in kubuntu 8.04?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm now using kubuntu 7.10
<Dr_Willis> How is a cd audio a wma file?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: ...but have its own issues ;)
<mixed> I am trying to grab data from a dying HD with xp on it, how can I mount the HD?  I hooked it up  to my distro with a USB adapter
<Dr_Willis> yao_ziyuan,  perhaps kde-look.org has it?
<bubba> well amarok plays it but every 10 sec it freeze lol
<bubba> dr willis...thats what dolphin is showing me
<bubba> wma songs
<Dr_Willis> that shows they are audio files then. Not 'cd audio' :)
<BluesKaj> mplayer will usually play wma files , bubba
<Dr_Willis> ntfsprogs - tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux --- has a tool to backup ntfs partitions.
<yao_ziyuan> Dr_Willis: i searched kde-look.org for "hardy" and "8.04", not found.
<bubba> there is but amarak freeze..and kaffeine just crashed
<Dr_Willis> yao_ziyuan,  could install it with vmware then and steal the wallpaper.
<yao_ziyuan> yes
<yao_ziyuan> fortunately i haven't deleted the iso
<yao_ziyuan> but this iso is Hardy KDE Alpha 6
<yao_ziyuan> is anyone with kubuntu 8.04 alpha with kde 3.5.8 now?
<Dr_Willis> i dont bend over too far backwards for just desktop wallpaper. :)
<yao_ziyuan> Dr_Willis: kde4 isn't mature for east asia
<Dr_Willis> I dont plan on using kde4 any time soon either. :)
<Dr_Willis> its not too mature for the rest of the world either. :)
<Dr_Willis> but its getting better
<yao_ziyuan> are kubuntu 8.04 alphas available in FTP directories?
<yao_ziyuan> maybe then i can fetch the individual wallpaper somewhere
<Dr_Willis> yao_ziyuan,  easiest way would be go ask in #ubuntu+1 and see if someone will send it to you
<Dr_Willis> i would.. but i have no idea what one is the default.
<Dr_Willis> i hated the default ubuntu one, so i keep nice simple wallpaper
<yao_ziyuan> i can restore a lower resolution wallpaper from screenshots at http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Kubuntu%208.04%20Hardy%20Heron%20Alpha%205
<yao_ziyuan> ha, it's here: http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpaper/?288
<yao_ziyuan> has a waterprint
<yao_ziyuan> but fine
<yao_ziyuan> i know this russian artist VLADSTUDIO years ago
<yao_ziyuan> i mean i used some of his artworks
<yao_ziyuan> as wallpapers
<yao_ziyuan> still i will download an iso for waterprint-less :)
<bubba> why cant i play a dvd
<bubba> i'm very new to kubunty
<bubba> kubuntu
<coreymon77> what the?
<coreymon77> LjL: why did you just ban ubotu
<LjL> because it's been not working for like six hours?
<coreymon77> LjL: but why ban?
<LjL> !test
<ubotwo> Fbiled.
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubotwo> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Ashex> where can I find icons for adept manager?
<yao_ziyuan> i have a question
<yao_ziyuan> i installed my ubuntu 7.10 + kubuntu-desktop this way:
<yao_ziyuan> i was a windows xp user
<yao_ziyuan> then i downloaded GRUB4DOS
<yao_ziyuan> which is a boot loader that can load a minimum Ubuntu setup program "vmlinuz" which is part of Ubuntu's release
<yao_ziyuan> it is a NETBOOT program, which means after it is loaded by GRUB4DOS, it will download Ubuntu installation files online
<yao_ziyuan> then, i first let it install "Base System",
<yao_ziyuan> which i assume is a basic debian
<yao_ziyuan> then, i go into this base system,
<yao_ziyuan> and entered:
<yao_ziyuan> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<yao_ziyuan> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: no, base debian is base debiam
<coreymon77> debian*
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: base ubuntu is base ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<yao_ziyuan> that doesn't matter
<yao_ziyuan> then i start the computer into kubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> my problem is:
<yao_ziyuan> if i open KSystemGuard,
<yao_ziyuan> i see many processes "duplicated"
<yao_ziyuan> for example, i see two "scim-launcher"
<yao_ziyuan> two "pdflush"
<yao_ziyuan> two "kdm"
<yao_ziyuan> is that normal?
<yao_ziyuan> i think two kdm's are not normal...
<yao_ziyuan> two avahi-daemon
<yao_ziyuan> two bluetoothd-serv
<yao_ziyuan> three dbus-daemon
<yao_ziyuan> 6 getty
<yao_ziyuan> 4 hald-addon-keyb
<yao_ziyuan> 2 konqueror
<yao_ziyuan> let me put it straight:
<yao_ziyuan> i think ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop configured many programs to start twice...
<yao_ziyuan> does anyone also see 2 kdm's in ksysguard?
<coreymon77> that wouldnt make sense, ubuntu doesnt use kdm, it uses gdm
<coreymon77> by default atleast
<yao_ziyuan> well,
<yao_ziyuan> i do see these two kdm's are executed with different commands:
<yao_ziyuan> one is: /usr/bin/kdm
<yao_ziyuan> the other is: -:0
<yao_ziyuan> then i googled and found it might be normal
<yao_ziyuan> the first result says:
<yao_ziyuan> bsdforums.org - FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD, MacOS X, Darwin, Linux ...Oh about two kdm thing.... I think there is nothing wrong with that... I mean in my system I also have two kdm as well.... This is true for xdm as well. ...
<yao_ziyuan> www.bsdforums.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-4832.html - 9k -
<Combatjuan> I'm using KDE4 and it's lovely but none of the compositing effects seem to be on.  Is there a master switch for them somewhere?  I've enabled them in several of the System Settings pages.
<hitmanWilly> is it set up in xorg.conf to enable compositing?
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: I'm not sure what you mean by that, but I did set up xorg.conf to use the real nvidia driver and to enable glx and dri.  Is compositing a module?
<hitmanWilly> nah, its a switch you pass to the graphics card section....hold on a sec...
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: Thanks.  Is this something having to do with xrender?
<hitmanWilly> don't think so, but you need to add <Option "Composite" "Enable"> under the graphics card section of xorg.conf
<hitmanWilly> that's IIRC
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: That's in the Device section?  And it doesn't matter what driver is being used?
<hitmanWilly> that's for either the 3d accelerated versions of the nvidia or ati drivers, and yes, in the device section
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: Ok.  I'll give X a restart.  Thanks.
<hitmanWilly> np man
<cuzntx> !botsnack
<ubotwo> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hitmanWilly> lol, slow tonight I see
<bubba> i tried to get medibuntu and now i cant open the apt installer
<hitmanWilly> !aptfix
<ubotwo> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bubba> ty
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: Hmmm... No change.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log says: (WW) NVIDIA Option "Composite" is not used.
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, well, let me see what I can dig up....
 * hitmanWilly is a windowmaker user...lol
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: Thanks.  The odd thing is (and maybe this is just vim being silly) Composite is syntax highlighted like it is a keyword.
<takwak>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<takwak> ....
<takwak> oops
<hitmanWilly> ok, sorry app crashed on me...guess that's what I get for being on my windows partition...lol
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: Ha.  No problem.
<hitmanWilly> anyway, vim recoignizes composite as a keyword because it is in xorg syntax
<hitmanWilly> and I'm pretty sure buntu vim comes with all the syntax modules pre-installed
<hitmanWilly> anyway, let me do some googling right quick
<icanhasadmin> heh, good thing you didn't say your apss
<icanhasadmin> *pass
<hitmanWilly> hmm, looks like it might be a bug
<Dai_Elsewhere> has anyone reliably gotten compiz working with the x200?
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: Hmmm... With my nVidia driver or kde4 or what?
<acee1234> how do i get dvd playback working?
<Dai_Elsewhere> !dvd | acee1234
<ubotwo> acee1234: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hitmanWilly> ok, hold on, i was being stupid, that Option "Composite" "Enable" needs to go in extensions
<Dai_Elsewhere> ah, i'll check on that in the forums
<hitmanWilly> Combatjuan: as in:
<hitmanWilly> Section "Extensions" Option "Composite" "Enable" EndSection
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: Is that a section?  Session "Extensions"\nOption "Composite" "Enable"\nEndSection
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: You're the man.  Thanks.
<hitmanWilly> lol, again, don't use a lot of desktop effects, as I'm a minimalist...lol
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: I don't plan to abuse them much but I'm a pretty big fan of transparent stuffs.
<acee1234> Dai_Elsewhere: libdvdcss2 is already installed
<Y-Town> I am trying to set up the package no-ip and it doesnt work... anyone got it to work?
<hitmanWilly> !info no-ip
<Dai_Elsewhere> i'll return later
<acee1234> got it
<Dr`Coon> can someone answer my question please
<Y-Town> hitmanWilly: thats not a good start  :o)
<hitmanWilly> what was your question again, Dr`Coon?
<Dr`Coon> from this website: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/ do i download the 64 bit version if I have a core 2 duo
<hitmanWilly> i'd say stick with 32, less compatibility issues
<Dr`Coon> ok
<Dr`Coon> thanks
<hitmanWilly> Y-Town: well, i've never used it so I couldn't tell you :(
<Y-Town> hitmanWilly: any ideas of what to use to remote login to a system on dhcp?
<hitmanWilly> ssh?
<Y-Town> hitmanWilly: I mean for ftp and web server
<hitmanWilly> oh, i'd say try gftp for client side
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: I'm not sure whether to be encouraged or discouraged.  /var/log/xorg.0.log says that compositing is now enabled but there has been no change to anything's appearance.  I'm trying to add random effects from System Settings->Desktop->Desktop Effects but nothing wants to be pretty.
<Dr`Coon> also, im planning on installing Kubuntu on a drive with winXP already.  will the live install have a partitioner so that I can partition before install?
<hitmanWilly> did you add the ARGBGlx visuals line?
<Jucato> Combatjuan: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4 for help with KDE 4 effects
<Combatjuan> Jucato: Oh!  Thanks.
<hitmanWilly> Dr`Coon: yes, but its a destructive partitioner IIRC
<hitmanWilly> as in it has to wipe the whole drive to re=partition
<Dr`Coon> i heard partition magic will give me problems in unbuntu
<hitmanWilly> it shouldn't if you leave the partition blank and format on install
<Dr`Coon> ORLY?
<Dr`Coon> thanks man you're a big help
<hitmanWilly> just backup anything you can't lose beforehand, just in case
<Dr`Coon> ok good call
<hitmanWilly> partitioning is always a tricky business
<hitmanWilly> oh god, root with a double _ means there's at least 2 other people here logged in as root...
<icanhasadmin> lol@ hitmanWilly
<nanothief> I want to write a html mail by entering the raw html (instead of using the editor) with kmail. How do you do this?
<hitmanWilly> try just typing it in to the window, should work IIRC
<nanothief> yeah I tried that, but when I opened the sent email, you just see the raw html
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<hitmanWilly> open and close <html></html> in the message, right?
<nanothief> yep
<hitmanWilly> oh wait, kmail doesn't render html code by default IIRC
<nanothief> I opened the email with gmail, and it still happened though
<hitmanWilly> oh, well crap then....
<Combatjuan> Jucato: I think they're all pretty asleep in #kubuntu-kde4
<Combatjuan> nanothief: Yes, kmail doesn't render HTML by default.  That's my favorite feature it has.
<nanothief> hmmm I've had a lot of problems with kmail and html, maybe it just doesn't like that sort of mail :P
<nanothief> Combatjuan: is that for sending or receiving email?
<hitmanWilly> Combatjuan: did you add Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" under the screen section?
<Combatjuan> nanothief: Receiving.
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: No.  I'll try that as well.
<hitmanWilly> kk
<nanothief> Combatjuan: ahh well my problem is with sending, so its probably not a cause of it
<prince_jammys> nanothief: try enabling html messages in kmail and then sending that same html message to yourself
<prince_jammys> the problem is most likely in receiving the messages
<nanothief> prince_jammys: it still comes up as raw text, (with html enabled), and the same happens in gmail
<nanothief> there must be some sort of header that is sent with html emails to inform the reader that it is html
<hitmanWilly> nanothief: well, you could try adding the html file as an attachment
<nanothief> hitmanWilly: well that worked, I guess I'll stick with that then
<nanothief> thanks
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: I finally got it.  It seemed to be the combination of Extensions:Composite enabled and Device:EnableCompositeWithGLX enabled and perhaps also AddARGBGLXEnabled true.
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: Thanks for your help.
<hitmanWilly> np, good for you getting it working :)
<Combatjuan> hitmanWilly: Oh, and you might want to reconsider your minimalist ways.  It's quite gorgeous.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> id never even open X if I didn't have so many graphical apps that use it
 * hitmanWilly misses the cmd line only days
<nanothief> yeah, the most beautiful thing on my computer is my $PS1 variable
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Lovecats> hi all :D
<hitmanWilly> sup
<Lovecats> i just got a cheap laptop from costco (gateway ml6231) and my ubuntu install (7.10) went great..
<Lovecats> one issue, however... it doesnt see my wireless card
<Lovecats> should the addition of a wireless card be, more or less, automatic assuming its pnp or does this generally require an extra step?
<hitmanWilly> depends on the chipset
<Lovecats> well im looking at the gateway specs...
<Lovecats> Intel 943GML
<Lovecats> let me guess.. im screwed :D
<hitmanWilly> intel, should work but you might have to install the proprietary drivers for it
<Lovecats> kk
<Lovecats> i hope i can use my card reader by default to facilitate easy transfer of the drivers to my laptop
<hitmanWilly> let me check google right quick
<Lovecats> kthx :D
<Lovecats> lol ubuntu is so much better than vista :D
<hitmanWilly> agreed...lol
<Lovecats> :)
<Lovecats> i havent tried to install linux since back in the "good ole days" of the mid 90s :D
<Lovecats> so i must say that, even though the wireless drivers were unsuccesfull, everything else was a snap!
<wargoth> hi all. i've got a problem with KDE 3.5.9. I've recently updated my 7.10. now all icons on desktop are from the root folder (not from the ~/Desktop folder) . What's wrong?
<Lovecats> dam i just realized the only memory card i have is CF and my laptop doesnt support it :D
<k4ever> can someone point me in the right direction.  i need my wireless interface to start on boot.  it uses wpa encryption.  the configuration in systemsettings is only set up for wep
<Lovecats> sorry k4 im a noob :D
<hitmanWilly> k4ever: you need wpasupplicant probably
<k4ever> hitmanWilly:  I have wpasupplicant installed
<hitmanWilly> Lovecats: can you pastebin the ouput of "lshw -C network" please?
<Lovecats> ok
<Lovecats> one sec
<Lovecats> i might have to type it in :D
<hitmanWilly> !paste
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<wargoth> any ideas about KDE 3.5.9? where can i find a config that points KDE to my ~/Desktop folder?
<Lovecats> hitmanWilly
<Lovecats> can u message me in a private window?
<Lovecats> pls :d
<Lovecats> hitman it says i must register +X
<hitmanWilly> yeah, freenode makes you register your nicks for priv msges
<wargoth> :'(
<Lovecats> i just tried a DCC chat
<Lovecats> do you have yahoo?
<coreymon77> hitmanWilly: not necessarily
<coreymon77> hitmanWilly: anyone can pm me
<Lovecats> i can not
<coreymon77> Lovecats: yes you can
<icanhasadmin> I'm having a problem getting fglrx to take properly.. stuck in mesa.. any takers?
<Lovecats> i tried to open a chat with him and i get the following
<Lovecats> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems,
<coreymon77> you can pm me
<icanhasadmin> Lovecats: you need to be a registerd user :P
<Lovecats> well dam :D
<icanhasadmin> try "/msg nickserv register <password>"
<bubba> i have downloaded all plugins i believe....but it fails to open the dvd :(
<coreymon77> Lovecats: try pming me
<bubba> failed to open dvd://1.
<coreymon77> icanhasadmin: anyone can pm me
<Lovecats> lol now im registered and hitman is gone :D
<bryan> l
<hitmanWilly> ok, sorry, technical issues, back now
<Lovecats> hi hitman :D
<Lovecats> good news
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Lovecats> i at least got my laptop connected
<Lovecats> using an ethernet cable
<Lovecats> so i can download drivers as necessary :D
<hitmanWilly> ok, nice
<Lovecats> does ubuntu have irc by default?
<hitmanWilly> yes
<Lovecats> sweetness
<Lovecats> lemme go find it :D
<Lovecats> brb
<hitmanWilly> konversation
<MrJoey> Ubuntu (not the K one) has X-Chat instead of Konversation
<holycow> although you can run both on either desktop, just a heads up
<hitmanWilly> yeah, this is the kubuntu channel tho...lol
<bubba> can anyone help me with my multimedia...i cant play audio or dvds
<bubba> audio cd will play but will freeze every 10 sec
<bubba> dvd wont open
<bubba> =-O
<jcgkffycs> what is ubatu's name? I am trying to run !dolphin
<blas> espaniol
<prince_jammys> !es | blas
<ubotwo> blas: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Azodon> hello just install kubuntu-desktop, from gnome, everything is great just my volume doesnt work, the volume bar moves but nothing adjust. i can open the mixer and change it but it's not the pcm switch i have to move
<gtt> anyone got any tips on how to find duplicate files?
<gtt> fslint-gui kind of stinks
<gtt> it finds the files, but deleting the dupes is a pain
<draik> Is there an app for voice recognition?
<maduser> via voice?
<draik> maduser: Ummm... yeah.
<Y-Town> I have a constant battle with my bluetooth keyboard and mouse loosing connection everytime I reboot.  The mouse keyboard combo is a logitech mx5000 that uses a bluetooth usb adapter..   Anyone know of a fix or known issues?
<coreymon77> happy smash bros day everyone
<coreymon77> !
<maduser> its out?
<coreymon77> yup
<maduser> the stores must be mobbed
<coreymon77> maduser: my local independent store prob is
<coreymon77> maduser: midnight release
<maduser> nice
<tomcloyd> Good evening. First time here. Was sent here from #radiant (radiant is a ruby cms), as it appears that somehow my path/ENV is messed up (according to the helper who's been working with me). The context is ruby - I've installed the radiant rubygem, but the OS can't seem to find it when I issue "$: radiant...." commands. I honestly have NO idea how to fix this. My rubygems look OK - I see them...
<tomcloyd> ...in /var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/, but...
<tomcloyd> $ gem list --local
<coreymon77> maduser: thankfully, i befriended the owner, i have a copy held for me indefinitely
<tomcloyd> /usr/bin/gem:23: uninitialized constant Gem::GemRunner (NameError)
<tomcloyd> shows that the gems are lost to the system. Would appreciate any help.
<maduser> wtf?
<coreymon77> maduser: so, even though i cant get out to the midnight release, ill just go first thing tomorrow morning and pick it up
<coreymon77> maduser: it helps when you befriend the owner of your local independent game store
<draik> Are there any good games for Linux. I prefer FPS-type games
<maduser> postal 2
<draik> Postal 2?
<draik> Sounds familiar...
<maduser> hehe
<maduser> I found a linux version
<maduser> don't as how
<maduser> but it was a bin file where you typed ./postal2 and it went
<maduser> have you ever played it?
<draik> maduser: Nope. I recall the Postal got my attention. Looking up Postal 2 installs for Linux
<draik> Anyone here with a dell laptop?
<draik> I cannot manage to stop the screen from going black
<draik> It's fine when I boot up.
<draik> Once I use CTRL+ALT+L, the screen goes black after ~5min
<draik> Rather, once I return from using CTRL+ALT+L
<morghanphoenix>  Anyone know what the problem is here, trying to play a mkv file and this is all that mplayer xone or vlc will give me. I've installed both libraries listed on the matroska page so I don't know what's wrong with my video, any ideas? http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/morghanphoenix/Errors/snapshot1.png
<Arwen> now compiling amarok..
<yao_ziyuan> i did it!
<yao_ziyuan> everyone can download the default wallpaper (no waterprint) of kubuntu 8.04 now:
<yao_ziyuan> http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kubuntuwallpapergn5.jpg
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: what did you do, photoshop?
<coreymon77> yao_ziyuan: photoshopped the watermark out?
<yao_ziyuan> no
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu 8.04 doesn't have the watermark
<yao_ziyuan> vladstudio's copy has
<chidam> hi,i'm having a problem running shell scripts
<chidam> can anyone help?
<chidam> !sh
<ubotwo> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<abortd> !compiz
<ubotwo> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<abortd> !compiz-fusion
<storbeck> #trivia anyone?
<chidam_> can anyone help me with running scripts,i'm new to konsole....
<mauricio> hi everone
<kuser51> hello my fellow kubunteros
<kuser51> please help me to update my kde3 to kde4
<emilsedgh> !kde4 | kuser51
<ubotwo> kuser51: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<kuser51> how to resolve my apt
<kuser51> i can't op3n in gui
<kuser51> please help me to resolve
<kuser51> please help me to resolve apt, update
<kuser51> under terminal console
<kuser51> how fix my apt
<pushax> kuser51: type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pushax> that will force dpkg to configure any packages that haven't been addressed from a previous crash or what ever
<pushax> the echo should tell you if there is any conflict/errors
<allyourrejects> 64bit kubuntu 7.1 only sees 3gig of my 4 gigs of ram,  why is that?
<pushax> allyourrejects: maybe for the same reason why Vista 64bit doesn't either
<allyourrejects> it sees 5 gigs in my other pc...
<allyourrejects> i think...  now that i think about it, i've never actually looked
<pushax> sorry Vista 32bit only sees 3gb
<allyourrejects> yes, linux 32bit 4 gigs would be 1gb kernel, 3 gb user space
<allyourrejects> crap.. same problem on other pc
<allyourrejects> oh wait.. nvrmind.  its remote and booted into 32bit atm
<allyourrejects> guess i don't have another pc to check this on :(
<allyourrejects> bios shows 4gb though, so did vista
<pushax> http://www.softwarevoices.com/archives/53-Only-seeing-3GB-of-RAM-on-Ubuntu-7.04-Feisty-when-4GB-are-installed-SOLUTION.html
<pushax> maybe you need the server version of the kernel to egt the greater memory.  do the research though as I'm jumping on tip bits
<allyourrejects> switching to server kernel?
<pushax> ask about the problem in #ubuntu
<allyourrejects> huh...  they must select the less than 4gb optoin when they compile non-server
<allyourrejects> interesting.  thanks
<pushax> hmm maybe.  I've never personally tinkered witht hat amount of emmory yet.  but interested.
<pushax> np
<allyourrejects> i've yet to use all 4gb ;)
<harmental> hey guys...why are the xemacs menus and fonts so UGLY in linux?
<allyourrejects> not even close.
<allyourrejects> pushax: 3gb of "cached" stuff is nice though
<allyourrejects> specially since the default install is just under 3gb
<pushax> harmental: the looks are as good as you install fonts and setup your desktop.
<pushax> allyourrejects: ehehe flexibility is also good.  like pushing and popping between the whole ram
<pushax> allyourrejects: Alpha6 Hardy Heron is really good.  Alot fo improvements.  I heard they are reserving the bottom 64k to protect the sytem but I haven't learnt enough about how the kernel works.  I've never heard of a 1/4 take for the kernel, if that's what you're implying
<harmental> pushax: i know i have the exact same configuration of xemacs at home (kubuntu) and at the lab (win) and the win version looks a lot prettier....especially the menus....and the fonts definition (in kubuntu they seem kinda pixelized)
<pushax> harmental:  have you turned on antialiasing?
<harmental> pushax: how do i do that?
<allyourrejects> pushax: 1/4 is always been that way on 32bit
<pushax> harmental: as you probably know there are two phases of setting the configuration,  one at the systyem-root level and one for your own.  System aore apps may use the root settings
<allyourrejects> pushax: if you select "less than 4gb" when compiling, the kernel help even states what action will take place with the split
<pushax> allyourrejects: ok.  I've onyl been on linux for a month.  I used to run a rehad server about 10+ years ago, though.
<pushax> allyourrejects: ok.  something new learnt
<allyourrejects> there is less than 4, more than 4, and more than 6  options i think.. I haven't looked in about 6 months though
<pushax> allyourrejects: are you doing your own kernel building?
<allyourrejects> not for a very long time
<allyourrejects> We do build kernels at work though
<mi> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7379/snapshot8pd2.png
<mi> :)
<allyourrejects> for embedded devices though, so... memory usage page is almost never viewed.  We are lucky to have 32mb
<harmental> pushax: i think i am not following you....
<allyourrejects> upgrading to latest hardy at the moment, see if they changed it :)
<bjacob> kubuntu hardy here; wlan (iwl3945) doesn't work anymore since upgrade to linux 2.6.24-11-generic. any idea?
<pushax> harmental:  I'm saying maybe you ahven't configured your root level fonts and settings.
<allyourrejects> bjacob: i would check and make sure your /lib/firmware files are still good
<harmental> where can i set the root fonts and stuff???
<bjacob> thanks allyourrejects. how could I tell whether they're good ?
<harmental> (i didnt know that....)
<ere4si> mi, nice dark theme :)
<mi> ere4si: in kde4 everything is nice
<ere4si> :)
<allyourrejects> bjacob: read the logs (dmesg) and see if you see anything failing to load firmware related to iwl3945
<pushax> mi:  nice kde4
<mi> tq
<ere4si> mi, posted on the forums gallery?
<bjacob> allyourrejects: dmesg does not mention any problem.
<mi> u can i not member
<allyourrejects> bjacob: does the card show in iwconfig?
<mi> ( gnome,kde,kde4,xfce here)
<bjacob> allyourrejects: yes, and i can scan networks
<ere4si> mi, easy to register - then lots can see you're work :)
<mi> ok
<allyourrejects> bjacob: and network show up and stuff?
<bjacob> allyourrejects: however knetworkmanager stays at "28%" when trying to associate
<bjacob> yes they show up
<bjacob> it worked with 2.6.24-8
<allyourrejects> bjacob: well... it could be a driver issue..  try moving closer to the AP ?
<bjacob> already tried :)
<allyourrejects> alwas 28%?
<bjacob> yes
<bjacob> i also tried broascasting SSID and disabling security (WPA). No change
<allyourrejects> that sux...  cause I doubt anything really changed with the driver in the -# releases
<pushax> bjacob: I noticed that if your hosts file is badly setup on hardy heron the network will seem like the drivers are broken, rather than simply not connecting.  check your /etc/hosts
<allyourrejects> maybe the firmware changed?
<bjacob> pushax: there was a typo in my hosts. fixed. now how do i apply changes? is reboot necessary?
<bjacob> allyourrejects: let me check...
<allyourrejects> bjacob: don't worry about it. if there was a typo pushax might be right
<allyourrejects> pushax: experienced that i guess ?
<pushax> I'm using hardy heron here.  great step from 7.10
<allyourrejects> I have a problem with my launcher menu
<bjacob> allyourrejects: firmware files didn't change
<allyourrejects> err  "System Menu"  applet
<allyourrejects> when i select "Storage Media", it says malformed URL "media:/
<allyourrejects> i guess its been renamed to  system:/media/
<allyourrejects> works inside dolphin, just not in the System Menu applet
<pushax> sound like you have been kdesu dolphin
<allyourrejects> this is fresh install
<allyourrejects> "home folder" is the only link in "System Menu" applet that works
<pushax> hhehe.  don't you love it
<jussi01> allyourrejects: are you on hardy?
<allyourrejects> then i can use the dolphin selector on the left to select "Storage Media"
<allyourrejects> jussi01: yeah, thats what pushax and I were talking about
<allyourrejects> pushax: other than that, yes. very nice
<pushax> allyourrejects: I though you said earlier you were on 7.10
<jussi01> allyourrejects: ahh, cool. would you mind taking it over to #ubuntu+1 then? :) thanks
<allyourrejects> pushax: thats the laptop
<allyourrejects> jussi01: i see, ok
<pushax> jussi we onyl touched on hardy.  we've been talking general kubuntu other words
<jussi01> pushax: your fine, just was asking for the hardy part to be taken to #ubuntu+1 :)
<pushax> allyourrejects: does the server kernel reduce feature on graphic desktop side?
<allyourrejects> pushax: shouldn't make a difference really
<allyourrejects> i would say that the some of the default scheduler stuff, and memory settings are setup for more serverish tasks. like about 4gb, and maybe no preemptive kernel
<pushax> k.  I guess it's onyl differnt fron the get-go.  then it's upto what you install.
<pushax> brb
<nanothief> what a good program to send keystrokes to applications? I tried xautomation, but it didn't seem to work well with Control+<somekey> keypresses
<allyourrejects> nanothief: kde has a virtual keyboard, or do you need it automated?
<nanothief> I need it automated, would be great if it could be used form a bash script
<age80> how can i connect to an open wireless network????
<nanothief> like autohotkey for windows
<cpk1> age80: use iwlist scan to scan for networks and then use iwconfig to connect to it
<age80> thanx cpk1
<heng> hello anyone know how to install codec in kubuntu?
<heng> Iḿ newbie
<cpk1> age80: iwconfig needs more than just iwconfig though, i think its like iwconfig wlan0 ap unsecuredaccesspointhere
<cpk1> heng: most likely the codec you need is in the repositories
<jussi01> !codecs | heng
<ubotwo> heng: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jay_> Hi does anyone know anythng about DDclient?
<jay_> i am tryign to setup DDCLIENT and need some help
<jussi01> jay_: ddclient is for noip right?
<jay_> its used for updating a dyndns account IP
<jussi01> yeah
<jay_> so if the ip changes it updates the ip to the url
<jussi01> whats the issue?
<jussi01> Ive used it before
<jay_> ok well i have installed it, and ran it but need to know how to make it update?
<jay_> it updates if i force and update but not like evry 10 minutes
<jay_> i need it to update its self automatticly
<jussi01> I think there is something in the config file iirc
<jay_> yes i have read about that let me take a look in my terminal
<kblin> hi folks
<jussi01> hi
<kblin> is there some way to get a konsole window to reset the title after disconnecting from a remote host?
<jay_> ok bare with me im new with this and young so is that file in etc/
<jussi01> jay_: where was the config file you played with for your other settings?
<jay_> just in /dev
<jay_> nope /etc
<jussi01> it should be the same file i think
<jay_> ok
<jay_> what do you say the file is called?
<jussi01> i dont remember
<heng> ? !codecs
<jay_> yes i have the dir with ddclient.conf
<jay_> ok
<heng> thannks mate
<jussi01> but you shuld know, where did you put the settings when you set it up?
<jussi01> heng: you are welcome
<jay_> in /etc/ddclient.conf
<jussi01> jay_: I would expect the setting is there somewhere
<jussi01> jay_: if you like, you could paste bin the file - without any passwords of course and i could take a look
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pushax>  is quota and quotatool the in thing still for disk quota management?
<pushax> reading an older book which is talking about it.  I want to install the ebst stuff.
<pushax> nevermind
<pushax> lcd working Ville?
<VilleVicious> sadn;y, no
<VilleVicious> I installed the restricted drivers and restarted to computer it gave me the Kubuntu loading bar and after that just a black screen
<VilleVicious> I\m on live/cd now
<pushax> are you using the generic lcd monitor driver?
<jussi01> VilleVicious: could you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the hdd for me?
<pushax> VilleVicious: in the live CD you know you can mount the real HD with linux on it and chancge files to fix the problem
<kuser51> how to activate my bootscreen
<pushax> kuser51: ?
<kuser51> yes i am here
<kuser51> to wait
<pushax> kuser51: I mean what did you mean about your bootscreen
<kuser51> my bootsplash
<kuser51> threre appear black screen, how enabled....
<kuser51> darkside of the moon
<pushax> type kcontrol and setup your settings
<pushax> kuser51: there's two sides of settings,the systems's and you owwn user ones,  so setup 'kcontrol' first, then dot he systems with 'kdesu kcontrol'
<VilleVicious> when I tried to mount the harddrive it gives me this error> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<kuser51> so what i can to activate my boot splash
<pushax> VilleVicious: mount it as root.  make a directory in super user mode, in /media
<pushax> VilleVicious: then mount the the hd forthat directory.  example type #sudo mkdir /media/tempmount
<pushax> VilleVicious: then mount the hd in ext3 mode in that directory made with write access
<VilleVicious> whats the coomand for the mounting_
<pushax> VilleVicious: once you work out the mounting.  then view or edit the xorg.conf file with #kdesu kate
<pushax> VilleVicious: use the kcontrol area as it's easier
<chrissy> hello everyone
<pushax> hi
<chrissy> i want to change from winxp to kubuntu next weekend. now i am searching for eventually appearing problems
<chrissy> can i still use my saitek gamers keyboard with its command pad ?
<pushax> chrissy: appearing problems?
<chrissy> like my mouse isn't working correct anymore
<pushax> chrissy: have you tried to goggle to see if others have the keyboard?
<chrissy> yes
<pushax> Chrissy check your xorg.conf file and see the mouse area.  can you paste the section here?
<pushax> chrissy:  /etc/xorg.conf
<chrissy> to try, i have to wait for next week
<jussi01> !shortcuts | chrissy
<ubotwo> chrissy: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<chrissy> i haven't installed kubuntu yet
<jussi01> pushax: you are missing /X11/
<pushax> chrissy: when you do I suggest getting Hardy Heron.  as it makes those coming from Windows mush easier.
<pushax> My mistake, I forget /X11   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chrissy> is this a version ob kubuntu, like gutsy ?
<jussi01> hmmm, I wouldnt recomend alpha products to new pwople
<jussi01> chrissy: yes
<jussi01> !hardy
<ubotwo> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<chrissy> jussi01: what do u suggest then ?
<pushax> Chrissy hardy heron is no offical and is considered unstable.  I use Hardy Heron version and it runs stable.  I wouldnt' suggest it if you want your comptuer for business though simply due to the status of it's release.
<VilleVicious> How do I get superuser mode in dolphin
<jussi01> chrissy: go with gutsy, as hardy can still have issues as its not yet finished. However, if you feel you can cope with the issues, then you can try hardy, but for stabiliy please go with gutsy for the momment
<pushax> VilleVicious: kdesu dolphin
<jussi01> VilleVicious: kdesudo  dolphin
<chrissy> thx
<pushax> VilleVicious: watch out though as in super user dolphin will try and does saves your settings as root.  later your user account wont be able to access to save.
<pushax> VilleVicious: ok to do in Live mode, though
<VilleVicious> it still gives ne the same error message
<chrissy> how is the support for ati?
<jussi01> chrissy: ok.
<jussi01> as in it works
<chrissy> so there shouldn't be any probs
<jussi01> chrissy: ati makes it a little harder to put things like desktop effects on, but shouldnt be any major issues.
<jussi01> which gfx card?
<chrissy> 9600
<chrissy> radeon 9600
<jussi01> chrissy: hmmm, that needs fglrx driver. shouldnt be too hard to set up though
<pushax> VilleVicious: make sure the directory you are mounting it to is root ownership.  then check the mount details.
<pushax> VilleVicious: did you set your super user password with '#sudo passwd root'
<chrissy> to use latex, do i have to install it or is it preinstalled ?
<hola> i need help to configure my webcam
<jussi01> chrissy: I think it needs to be installed, but installling stuff is simple in kubuntu
<VilleVicious> it gives me tis error sudo: mkdir/media/tempmount: command not found
<chrissy> i just read someting about koffice. what if someone sends me an excel-file. this format isnot supported by the prog. should i use openoffice instead ?
<pushax> VilleVicious: space between mkdir and /media...
<VilleVicious> damn typo
<pushax> VilleVicious: make sure you also setup the super user password whilst in live mode.  then do a #kdesu kcontrol to get to the disk mounting gui
<hola> i need help to configure my webcam
<jussi01> !repeat | hola
<ubotwo> hola: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<hola> jussi01: ok sorry
<hola> jussi01: it was a cut and paste
<pushax> hola: A good start is to find out the chipset the cam uses.  or do goggle serches for others wiht your cam bandname and using ubunut or kubuntu
<pushax> hola does it partially work or wont even detect?
<xt828> a game i was running through wine crashed and now i can't change my desktop resolution from 800x600 - how can i fix this?
<hola> pushax: i already try in all ways
<hola> pushax: it is recognized only with lsusb
<VilleVicious> where in kcontroll are the mounting tools
<qiansan> holle
<xt828> by can't, i mean i can go into system settings>monitor and display>admin mode and move the slider, but the resolution doesn't ever change
<jussi01> xt828: have you tried restarting x?
<pushax> hola: sometimes you can work things out by observing the kernel logs.  have you checked ksystemlog's kernel area?
<VilleVicious> found it
<jussi01> :)
<xt828> jussi01: ctrl+alt+backspace?  if so, then yes
<hola> pushax: of course
<hola> pushax: /dev/video0 is not created
<jussi01> xt828: did you have anything special in your xorg? or was it fairly standard?
<xt828> standard iirc - using the restricted drivers for my nvidia card
<jussi01> xt828: try in terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pushax> hola: what's the brandname or the shipset of the camera?
<VilleVicious> I have it now at mountpoint /media/tempmount/ but it is disabled how do I change that
<hola> pushax: 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<juan> hi all, how remove KDE i want install in other language spanish , i used synaptic
<pushax> hola: http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=Rox&q=%22Z-Star%22+%22linux%22&btnG=Search&meta=
<pushax> juan: have you simply tried installing the spannish language?
<juan> nop yet
<juan> no prob if i istall on KDe english
<pushax> juan shouldn't be.  just add the language files.
<hola> pushax: there are a lot of link in this page. Which i have to refer?
<juan> ok  ty
<pushax> hola you'll have to do the leg work on that.  I noticed there was a sourceforge project for an eariler model
<pushax> hola: narrower search  http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=Arx&q=%22Z-Star%22+%22linux%22+%22307b%22&btnG=Search&meta=
<xt828> jussi01: is there a less complicated way to do it?  i don't know most of the stuff this is asking
<jussi01> xt828: if you are unsure, just go with the default, I dont know most of that stuf either
<hola> pushax: sorry im a begineer. What is leg work
<pushax> hola: effort...   see this ; http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/02/02/zaapa-webcam-en-ubuntu-linux-710-gutsy-gibbon-2/
<jussi01> xt828: you could also just unapply and then reapply the restricted drivers
<hola> pushax: i already follow this guide in the past,,,,,but at the end the cam still to be not recognize..../dev/video is not created so the ma does not work
<hola> pushax: i tried with all driver but this device is not created and i dont know why
<pushax> hola: they talk about installing an older driver so that a newer one can be had.
<pushax> hola: have you looked to see what modprobe module you ened to get it catered for?
<hola> pushax: i istalled gspcav120071224.tar.gz but it does not work
<pushax> hol: did the mamkign process all work?
<pushax> hol: did the make process all work?
<hola> pushax: if you have time for me, i can remake entire procedure and tell you step by step the result, is it fine?
<pushax> hola.  ok.  I'm reading ont he side lines so it's not a bother.
<hola> pushax: just a momnet i donwload again the driver
<pushax> hola: the line "make sudo make install" should be "sudo make"  then wait then do the "sudo make install"
<pushax> hola: try this first.  #sudo modprobe gspca
<pushax> hola: maybe you already have support but just need to install the module.   Also search your packages in Adept for 'xserver' and see if there are xserver packs for camera.
<hola> pushax: wait a menemt please
<VilleVicious> I tried to mount the hd to /media/tempmount/ and it give s me the following error A
<VilleVicious> n error occurred while enabling /media/tempmount/.
<VilleVicious> The system reported: mount: /dev/sda3 already mounted or /media/tempmount/ busy
<VilleVicious> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is mounted on /media/tempmount
<hola> pushax: ok i did meke install
<pushax> <pushax> hola:  do the process without the cam plugged in.  also once all done do a "#discover --enable--all", thats after you plug it in
<ubuntu_> Bonjour
<pushax> hola: no errors?
<hola> pushax: wait please. have i to install xserv from adpet?
<VilleVicious> ok so I have the Hd mounted what fide I needed to look up
<jussi01> VilleVicious: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the hdd
<dueperdue> ciao
<pushax> hola: no I was asking if you could find any camera/webcam packages in Adept.  when you search for "xserver"
<jussi01> !it | dueperdue
<ubotwo> dueperdue: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dueperdue> ok, thancks
<hola> pushax: i try to plug in it
<VilleVicious> what line do I need to paste here
<pushax> VilleVicious: now open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<VilleVicious> I have on Kate
<pushax> VilleVicious: past ethe whole lot
<VilleVicious> have it on kate
<hola> pushax: discover --enable--all ive me :discover: unrecognized option `--enable--all'
<jussi01> !paste | VilleVicious:
<ubotwo> VilleVicious:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pushax> sudo discover...
<hola> pushax: the same
<pushax> villeVicious did you want my xorg.conf file?  it should work straight off on your machine.
<VilleVicious> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58973/
<hola> pushax: sudo discover -d --enable--all
<hola> pushax: discover: unrecognized option `--enable--all'
<pushax> VilleVicious: didn't you say your monitor could only do 1680x1050
<pushax> hola: sudo discover --enable-all
<hola> pushax: ok and now
<pushax> check the camera.   did you also do the modprobe line?
<hola> pushax: /dev/video does not exist
<pushax> VilleVicious: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58975/   copy out my monitor sections and replace yours
<pushax> hola: #sudo modprobe gspca
<hola> pushax: already done
<pushax> hola: you didn't answer before.  did you go through the whole process of the make?  like no errors?
<Vhozard> anyone who knows howto reconfigure fstab?
<hola> pushax: no error while make and make install
<Vhozard> anyone who knows howto reconfigure fstab?
<Corty> re
<jussi01> !repeat | Vhozard
<ubotwo> Vhozard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<pushax> hola: restart...
<hola> pushax: what?
<pushax> hola: restart your puter...
<hola> pushax: if i restart my pc....gspca driver will not be load
<llutz> Vhozard: what do you want to do? fstab is just a textfile, so use an editor to change it to your needs
<jussi01> VilleVicious: do you have a second monitor?
<pushax> hola: that's waht you ened to test agian. do a 'modprobe -l gspca*' can see if it stays
<Vhozard> llutz, I know, but i fucked it up (i removed all UIDS and stuff)
<llutz> Vhozard: why? ;)
<hola> pushax: do you thinkd that at the next reast the /dev/video will be created?
<ThomasD> okay, why when I want to uninstall KDE 4.0.2, it want do delete my kde3 installation to? using gutsy
<Vhozard> llutz yeah, why? thats the question :)
<pushax> hola: restarts can sometimes force a proper check on new items
<administrateur> #ubuntu-fr
<VilleVicious> pushax I replaced my xorg.conf with yours
<llutz> Vhozard: "blkid" gives you the UUIDs of the partitions, just recontruct it by hand
<Vhozard> ThomasD no it won't, just do: sudo apt-get remove kde4-core
<hola> pushax: with modprobe -l gspca will be resisdent?
<pushax> VilleVicious: jsut make sure it has really saved before restarting
<Vhozard> llutz i will try that
<pushax> VilleVicious: the trick is to make sure you have the right bit-plane, resolution, and freq-rate, when dealign with monitor installs
<ThomasD> Vhozard: but now only kde4-core is deleted, what about the other packages?
<pushax> hola: that command only lists.  it will show if the modules stayed in after the restart
<Vhozard> ThomasD: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ThomasD> Vhozard: that would only delete these packages: kdebase-workspace systemsettings-kde4 klipper-kde4
<pushax> hola: if not then just reissue the modprobe line again.
<hola> pushax: sorry, but i thinks that it will not stay
<hola> pushax: probably it has to add in same configuration file
<pushax> hola: you cna only test it since you have reinstalled.
<pushax> hola: yes true you may need to add to the modiles conf
<Vhozard> ThomasD open adept_manager and type kde4 and remove all packages
<hola> pushax: why so you tell me that iit will stay in the next rest
<hola> pushax: why so you tell me that iit will stay in the next restart
<pushax> hola: module conf, but I was guessing the kernel would already have this as the article said 7.10 had parts of the support int he kernel
<ThomasD> Vhozard: thats when it starts to take kde3 as dependency
<pushax> hola: in fault finding you ahve to experience each stage to determine what is happening
<pushax> hola: each stage of the path to fix the issue.
<VilleVicious> It says I don\t have permission to write xorg.conf how do I get it?
<Vhozard> ThomasD goto View changes (or sometging) and click on cancel changes for k3b
<hola> pushax: ho cai i do that
<pushax> hola: is sounds like you know what you're doing.  jsut add the module to your module area and then do the restart
<hola> pushax: i think that without help i will not be able to do that
<hola> pushax: thanks however
<jussi01> VilleVicious: you need to open it as root
<pushax> hola: np.  there maybe other issue why it's not working.  so you maybe doing all the right things but there maybe something broken else where.  you can only investigate and find out what's going on.
<VilleVicious> how do i do that? type sudo kate and open it that way, or some other way?
<Vhozard> VilleVicious no, type kdesu kate
<hola> pushax: ok thk again
<Vhozard> VilleVicious or for xorg, type: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jussi01> VilleVicious: make sure you open the xorg from your hdd, not the live cd
<ThomasD> Vhozard: It's kde4libs-bin that's being a bitch, when I delete that one, it wants to take, k3b , kubuntu-desktop, gwenvieuw and much more
<VilleVicious> Ok now it is done, Ill try restarting,  brb hopefully
<Vhozard> ThomasD I have the exact same problem. just leave it installed, its not that big a deal
<pushax> I hope the differnet bus doesn't give VilleViciosu any probs.  Mines PCIe.
<jussi01> pushax: hmmm... hopefully
<ThomasD> Vhozard: yeah, but I want to compile kde4 from thrunk, and these packages will cause problems
<ThomasD> trunk
<pushax> jussi01: I told him to only copy the monitor area, but the way he talked he did the whole lot.
<jussi01> we should have told him to log into terminal and do a: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jussi01> when he booted.
<pushax> jussi01: there you go.   I'm no expert so..
<pushax> jussi01: can one add to /etc a modprobe.conf and it will be read at startup?
<jussi01> pushax: I _think_ so, cant quite remember, I ask mr google that one
<pushax> jussi01: hehe np. I'll do the leg work on that
<villevicious> No success
<Vhozard> ThomasD why do you want to compile from trunk? are you living on the edge?
<ThomasD> Vhozard: yes, I am ^^
<ThomasD> Vhozard: want to compile amarok2 from trunk so I have no other choice
<Vhozard> ThomasD oh, i understand
<villevicious> now it just shows me the kubuntulogo and the loading bar but then it goes to non-graphical login
<Vhozard> ThomasD i dont know then
<pushax> villevicious: did you only copy the monitor are or the whole of my xorg.conf?
<Vhozard> ThomasD i'm no pro! lol
<villevicious> I copiend the whole thing
<pushax> villevicious: I noticed there is a improtant difference in that mines PCIe and you'd have AGP 9600, woudln't you?
<ThomasD> Vhozard: no problem ^^
<pushax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58973/  is your original
<jussi01> villevicious: when you boot, do you get a terminal login?
<villevicious> yes
<Vhozard> ThomasD ok ^^
<pushax> is mine.  jsut copy the "screen" and "monitor" sections
<pushax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58975/
<jussi01> villevicious: if so, then boot, login and do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jussi01> villevicious: that should get you a clean, new xorg.
<villevicious> I'll try
<pushax> villevicious: are you using 7.10
<moope1> hullo, I have a dell 1501 laptop. does anyone know how I can change the brightness of the display under linux? It stops workingwhen the kernel loads
<user5> hello peoples
<moope1> I mean the buttons stop working
<pushax> moope1: so no typing at all?
<yao_ziyuan> i already set in Power Setting that my display should turn off in 2 hours
<yao_ziyuan> but when i am watching a movie,
<yao_ziyuan> it turns of in 5 min
<yao_ziyuan> why?
<bugs> hello all, i have a nvidiagraphics card 7 series. A monitor capable of hdtv, and my monitor only states up to 1024 how can I adjust it to show its full strenth? I did the KDE>SYSTEMSETTINGS>MONITOR and adjusted the settings,  it took in the software after logging out and back in.. but the resilution didn't change  visually, but it did in the software???
<yao_ziyuan> Power saving: Switch off monitor after 2 hours
<moope1> pushax, sure the typing works, Its the brightness up and down keys that dont
<danny> Good morning at least it is here (Florida)
<popo> hi all
<PhilRod> yao_ziyuan: take a look in your video player settings and see if it's messing with power settings (perhaps it's trying to *prevent* the monitor switching off, and getting it wrong)
<user5> danny: hi
<bugs> hello all, i have a nvidiagraphics card 7 series. A monitor capable of hdtv, and my monitor only states up to 1024 how can I adjust it to show its full strenth? I did the KDE>SYSTEMSETTINGS>MONITOR and adjusted the settings,  it took in the software after logging out and back in.. but the resilution didn't change  visually, but it did in the software???
<Ville_Vicious> Yes I\m using 7.10
<yao_ziyuan> PhilRod: it is realplayer for linux
<yao_ziyuan> maybe kubuntu can't recognize my monitor
<yao_ziyuan> in the Hardware tab it says:
<PhilRod> moope1: I have the xps 1530, and the brightness keys don't work either. You can change the brightness with this command:
<yao_ziyuan> Graphics card: ati
<yao_ziyuan> Monitor #1: Plug 'n' Play
<PhilRod> sudo sh -c " echo -n 48 > /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/brightness "
<moope1> PhilRod ??
<raul> hy
<raul> hi
<PhilRod> and you can see the available brightness settings (I use 48, as you can see) by cat'ing that /proc file
<raul> hello
<moope1> PhilRod: sh: cannot create /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/brightness: Directory nonexistent
<moope1> :(
<raul> anyone there
<burdicda> Just out of curiosity.....what is the first thing you go get (download) on a new install of kubuntu [a pole]
<burdicda> Just out of curiosity.....what is the first thing you go get (download) on a new install of kubuntu [a poll]
<yao_ziyuan> i disabled Screen Savers
<yao_ziyuan> but it seems there still will be a blank screen in 5 min
<jussi01> burdicda: please dont poll in here
<burdicda> kk
<burdicda> then its personal i wanna know
<jussi01> burdicda: better off in #kubuntu-offtopic
<raul> anyone is using a vodafone usb modem?
<PhilRod> moope1: hrm, maybe it's slightly different on your model - have a poke around in /proc and see if you can find something relevant
<raul> i cant use konqueror
<Ville_Vicious> Ok now I hav it working on 1440*900
<Ville_Vicious> using generic 1680*1050 screen
<moope1> PhilRod: :) ta mate
<moope1> it works
<PhilRod> cool
<Ville_Vicious> but when I change to 1680*1050 these black bars appear at the sines of the srceen
<Ville_Vicious> sides
<Ville_Vicious> sort of like reverse lettebox
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Does anybody know of a linux/kde program that will go through your music collection and find the duplicates that you may have?
<jussi01> !test
<ubotwo> Fbiled.
<Ville_Vicious> But Ill let it rest for today and return tu the problem later
<Ville_Vicious> by and thanks for all the help
<ThomasD> gundam_rx78nt1: can't amarok do that (i'm not sure)
<bugs> my monitor will not display the hdtv graphics resilution it is capable of.. I changed the settings in the kde>settings>monitor and it took effect, at least it says 1900xwhatever it was///  but after log out and in, it still displays 1024???  Can some one help me??
<a> nj
<a> nobody
<jussi01> !fixres | bugs
<ubotwo> bugs: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<heng> hi all why after i install external codecs, still cannot work on my pC to play RMVB????
<heng> it show cannot find codec matching
<jussi01> heng: try using vlc
<administrateur> #ubuntu-fr
<moralbehav> i have got a server, i read the useridr in /home/unixuser/public_html , in the /home i have got chmod 700 * ,the owner (only) can edit, read, execute you files
<jussi01> administrateur: try: /join #ubuntu-fr
<heng> still cannot le
<hola> imnot ale to create /dev/video0 for my webcam
<^u^> will   sudo mkdir /dev/video0    work? hola
<hola> ^u^: i think that it willnot enought
<^u^> !webcam | hola
<ubotwo> hola: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Louisiana> hi
<hola> ^u^: already read it
<Dekans> does someone has trouble with kdm on kubuntu hardy ?
<^u^> k
<zulu> hello
<^u^> !hardy | Dekans,
<ubotwo> Dekans,: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<jussi01> Dekans: hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<^u^> oops - there was meant to be a link to #ubuntu+1 for hardy quest in there Dekans
<Dekans> thanks i did not know the chan
<^u^> K
<sivaji> i installed ubuntu in my  2 GB pendrive when i am trying to boot from pen drive i get error message like "no operation system is installed in pen drive"
<^u^> sivaji, a 2G pendrive is really about 1.9G and ubuntu takes up about 2.2G so...
<jussi01> !test
<JoshOvki> !ubotuisdead
<Dr_Willis> That Pendrivelinux web site - has a lot of info on getting ubuntu on a pendrive.
<Dr_Willis> i just toyed with slax last week. It installed real nicely to my usb thumbdrive
<^u^> I must lead a sheltered life - I can't understand the attraction of an os on a usb stick...
<llutz> ^u^: defined environment wherever you are (and are allowed to boot a pc from usb-stick)
<^u^> llutz, I use a live cd and ssh for that - no limit to read/write etc
<llutz> different people, different ways
<^u^> it would be a boring place if everyone was the same :)
<Dr_Willis> ^u^,  a 'system rescue' tool - is very handy.
<Dr_Willis> ^u^,  or i got one for a 'geexbox media player' :) that i use also.
<Dr_Willis> Specilized tools for special tasks.
<^u^> Dr_Willis, with the read/write limits on a usb stick I thought a live cd was a better option - but obviously not for a :geebox media player"
<^u^> *"
<Dr_Willis> ^u^,   im not too worried about the life of a $15 usb stick. :)
<Dr_Willis> Plus my thumbdrive actually is a little ittsy bitsy hard drive. :)
<Dr_Willis> Its about the size of.. Hmm.. 1 inch x 2 inches..  or so,
<Dr_Willis> a bit bigger then most - but it was on sale.
<^u^> Dr_Willis, I have one - but have a large strap on it so i don't lose the bugger :)
<Dr_Willis> I got a little sony micro-tiny vault also. about the size of a thumbnail :)
<Dr_Willis> then i must have a dozen SD cards. Cant get my laptop to boot them however. :(
<FORWARD> Ïðèâåò
<FORWARD> êòî òî åñòü?
<FORWARD> Ðóññêèå
<^u^> FORWARD, in english pls
<FORWARD> ÷òî òóò îïîâ íåò ñîâñåì?
<FORWARD> sorry
<sammu> how can i extract .rar -files with ark?
<FORWARD> Discrimineition )))
<^u^> sammu, you need unrar from synaptic
<sammu> how can i get it?
<stdin> install the unrar package
<stdin> !rar
<sammu> how?
<^u^> sammu, open synaptic and click the search button and type   unrar
<stdin> hmm, ubotu's still lagging
<stdin> ^u^: synaptic is a gnome app
<stdin> sammu: open Adept (KMenu -> System -> Adept) and search for "unrar"
<^u^> and I'm using flux here - sorry adept
<sammu> okey, tryin
<sigma_1234> and the question is...will synce ever work?
<picotron> hi, what is the status of the xfi drivers? do they work?
<sigma_1234> whats xfi?
<picotron> creative xfi soundcard
<daffytheduck> hi
<sammu> adept doesn't find any unrar-related stuff
<^u^> !repos | sammu
<daffytheduck> Im after a banwidth limmiting tool on a per application or a per port basis can anyone help out Thanks
<daffytheduck> Bandwidth
<sigma_1234> those always had dodgy support. best to try it out and see for yourself
<^u^> has the bot died?
<daffytheduck> lol
<catweazle> sammu: take rar
<^u^> sammu, you need to have all the repositories enabled
<stdin> sammu: make sure you have multiverse enabled https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<catweazle> it's includes unrar
<daffytheduck> bots dont die they are terminated
<^u^> but their diodes malfunction
<daffytheduck> lol
<sigma_1234> stdin: did ubotu fall asleep again:)
<gaE4> i installed amarok, but when i wanna play a mp3-file it says that amarok cant play mp3's and if i wanna install it, after installation it says, restart amarok to apply changes, when i restart it, it says cannot play mp3's^
<sammu> amarok plays only .ogg in my comp
<stdin> sigma_1234: it's just being strange, works in -offtopic for instance
<nosrednaekim> gaE4: if you are on gutsy, run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<daffytheduck> there should be a dialouge that adds mp3 support directly the first time amarok starts
<gaE4> yeah ubuntu 7.10 - gutsy | i am new, Ubuntu not KUbuntu perhaps u should know
<gaE4> but ubuntu told me to come here
<nosrednaekim> gaE4: yup, that command should still work
<daffytheduck> anyway can anyone help with my bandwidth problem im desperate here
<gaE4> ok, ty
<gaE4> ty, now it works
<^u^> sammu, if you have all the repos enabled you can have mp3s etc playing
<jussi01> !test
<Dr_Willis> 4+56=
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> 'this is only a test, if there had been a real emergancy...'
<stdin> !ping
<stdin> !test
<ubotwo> Fbiled.
<stdin> that's better
<rdw> hello, can anybody help me? Call to undefined function imagecreatetruecolor() in /usr/share/php/Image/Text.php
<JoshOvki> how do i reinstall a program with apt without uninstaling and reinstall?
<stdin> JoshOvki: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<JoshOvki> thanks stdin
<gundam_rx78nt1> has there been any problems with amarok-xine or the xine engine recently?
<jussi01> gundam_rx78nt1: whats your issue?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I try to click to another song and I receive the error saying that the resource is busy and it begins to cycle through my playlist with out playing
<jussi01> gundam_rx78nt1: where are the songs located?
<gundam_rx78nt1> on my hard drive
<sMonk> I have a question about VirtualBox
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks  :-)
<gundam_rx78nt1> !hi | BluesKaj
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubotwo> BluesKaj: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BluesKaj> hi gundam_rx78nt1...that's quite the handle :)
<sMonk> On the package manager, where I originally d/l and installed VirtualBox, it's version 1.5.0 and the website has ver 1.5.6 I downloaded the 1.5.6Ubuntu.deb file, now if I install that with Gdebi will that "upgrade" my current one, or will I have to reinstall my systems again?
<gundam_rx78nt1> my handle?  It's another way to say my realname if you know of the alternate name for that Gundam.
<BluesKaj> no gundam,  it's the rx78nt1 that I wonder about :)
<BluesKaj> just kidding of course , gundam_rx78nt1
<Dr_Willis> sMonk,  you shouldent have to.
<Dr_Willis> sMonk,  removing the older one 'shouldent' remnove the systems either.. the Purge option to remove  it MIGHT do so however.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Well, the original Gundam was the RX-78. The NT1 was the New Type that replaced the original but it was nicknamed with my name.
<gundam_rx78nt1> So I took the name for that.
<sMonk> Dr_Willis: I just noticed that they have repositories list. I'll try adding that. see what happens
<Dr_Willis> sMonk,  even better. :)
<sMonk> that's what I thought :)
<BluesKaj> aha , gundam_rx78nt1 ..I'm an old guy and not a gamer so I din't realize the meaning of your nick :P
<sMonk> I'll let you know what happens
<gundam_rx78nt1> No problem.  I'm still waiting for someone to ask me if it's my name... LOL.
<administrateur> #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Dr_Willis> this IS my name :)
<maxym> !fr
<ubotwo> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<maxym> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sMonk> now I'm getting an error,   E: /var/cache/apt/archives/virtualbox_1.5.6-28266%5fUbuntu%5fgutsy_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/misc/vboxdrv.ko', which is also in package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<BluesKaj> sMonk, close your VB , then run the command
<sMonk> it is closed
<jussi01> maxym: so run the command there, with sudo in front
<maxym> yess
<BluesKaj> sMonk,ok run , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<maxym> sudo apt-get install
<jussi01> maxym: no, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> jussi01, he already ran it
<jussi01> oh, ok
<BluesKaj> but he got errors
<maxym> thank
<sMonk> I think i got it. I went in and removed the ose packages, it wanted to remove the program, but not the source, so I remeoved the ose source and it installed
<sMonk> it's running. Saved my installed systems too
<BluesKaj> sMonk, what do you think of VB otherwise , do you find it useful ?
<moope1> Hi, my 7.10 install is being a bit weird when it comes to say taking out the wired connection and swapping over to wireless or changing wireless connections say. It will report via knetwork manager that there is a connection but not actually route anything down it
<sMonk> Very useful actually, I was frustrated at first, because you have to get your setup right the first time (ex, HD size, cdrom acess) but it works great
<moope1> firefox is especially naff with this
<heng> hi why I cannot access my samsung 500gb SATA hardisk?
<heng> I checked the system, ie. SCSI, it able to detect
<oldkde> W windows
<intelikey> Q: are usb flash drives extreemely slow ?
<oldkde> ovviamente skerzo ciao a tutti
<heng> but I cannot access my 500 GB,
<llutz> intelikey: most of them, yes (cheap ones)
<BluesKaj> !it | oldkde
<ubotwo> oldkde: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> so should "mke2fs -c /dev/sda" take an hour to format a 2g flash drive ?
<llutz> intelikey: not that slow :)
<intelikey> hmmm   i don't have any other usb/scsi devices...
<intelikey> and the progress shows to be moving...
<intelikey> Checking for bad blocks (read-only test):          471872/         491520
<BluesKaj> heng, is it you master drive ?
<paul__> asdf
<heng> BluesKaj: nope
<paul__> quit
<paul__> exit
<BluesKaj> heng, describe how the drive is connected, pls .
<heng> I´ve total 3 hard disk
<Roey> hello
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<heng> sda divide to 3 portion, sdb 1
<heng> if in order my samsung should be sdc
<Roey> heya BlueDevil
<intelikey> well it finly fineished
<intelikey> heng sda can not devide to sdb
<intelikey> heng sudo fdisk -l         or cat /proc/partitions    to see what you have.
<intelikey> partitions on sda will be sda1 sda2 ... sda5 ... sda8
<heng> nope, sda still in 1 hard disk (SEAGATE), divide to total 4 portion, 1 for home, 1 for swap, 2 for pic n personal file saving
<heng> sdb is western digital, format in 1 whole hard disk
<intelikey> and you want to partition sdb ?
<intelikey> or just mount it ?
<heng> sdb is western digital, format in 1 whole hard disk
<heng> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<heng> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<heng> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<heng> Disk identifier: 0x7dd57dd5
<heng>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<heng> /dev/sda1   *           1        2002    16081033+  83  Linux
<heng> /dev/sda2            2003       14593   101137207+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<heng> /dev/sda5            3826       14593    86493928+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<intelikey> yes i understand you.     do you want to change the partition table of sdb or do you just want to mount sdb ?
<heng> /dev/sda6            2003        2123      971869+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<heng> /dev/sda7            2124        3825    13671283+   b  W95 FAT32
<heng> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<heng> Disk /dev/sdb: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<heng> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders
<heng> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<stdin> !paste > heng
<heng> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<heng> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<heng> Disk identifier: 0x92223a80
<intelikey> too quick stdin
<heng>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<angga> hai
<heng> sorry so what should i do ?
<intelikey> do you want to change the partition table of sdb or do you just want to mount sdb ?
<intelikey> what do you want to do ?
<jussi01> !paste | heng
<ubotwo> heng: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<heng> mount sdb
<angga> hai
<jussi01> hi angga
<angga> mount what?
<intelikey> heng sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<heng> ok sorry just now
<angga> hi jussi
<angga> what are u explain just now jussi?
<heng> intelikely: it say it´ve been mounted or /mnt busy
<intelikey> heng   df -h | grep sdb
<intelikey> heng   df -h | grep mnt
<intelikey> actually
<intelikey> dhoulf only return one line.  you can paste one line without causing a riot ;/
<intelikey> should
 * intelikey notes; being off home key makes for odd eotfd
<heng> it show ¨ /dev/sdb5             187G  141G   46G  76% /media/sdb5¨
<intelikey> heng use konqueror and navigate to   /media/sdb5A    see if that's what you have been looking for.
<heng> intelikey: it show does not exist
 * intelikey doesn't see why "<heng> sdb is western digital, format in 1 whole hard disk" should have any partition table.  but assuming he meant one whole partition not one whole disk  then it shouldn't have extended partitions...
<heng> intelikey, if  ¨ /media/sdb5¨  I able to detect wester digital
<intelikey> heng i don't know what kind of screwy setyp you have on that disk.  so "if" you will use a pastebin and not flood this channel, do this for me. pastebin the output of#  cat /proc/partitions ;sudo fdisk -l ;mount
<intelikey> and i'll see if i can't figure out what you want/need to do.
<intelikey> stdin you busy ?
<cpainchaud> hello there
<sivaji> how to format my 2GB pendrive
<cuzntx> evrytime i reboot in gutsy my video resolution warning sign appears. so i must reboot (again) go into recovery mode>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  and it still comes up during reboot (not restarting the desktop)
<sivaji> !format
<ubotwo> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<intelikey> sivaji with or without partition ?
<sivaji> intelikey without partition
<cpainchaud> had anyone noticed that amarok eats 10% CPU while idling ?
<intelikey> sivaji assuming no other scsi devices    sudo mkfs.(desired format) /dev/sda
<sivaji> intelikey GParted or QTParted cant display my pen drive
<intelikey> sivaji you should check "mount" first and make sure that sda* is not mounted
<sivaji> intelikey ok
<intelikey> sivaji like this maybe#  mount | grep sda || sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda
<intelikey> if it shows something mounted it wont touch the drive and you know you have work to do before you can format
<sivaji> intelikey success
<intelikey> tov
<BluesKaj> cpainchaud, yes amarok, ktorrent and strigi are terrible cpu&memory hogs from most google reports ...how to fix is another question...I removed strigi (or turned off the daemon ) in "add remove programs" which seems to help speed somewhat
<intelikey> sivaji you can manually mount after the fs is created with#  sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda /mnt
<BluesKaj> cpainchaud, if your not a Dolphin lover you can do the same for it.
<cpainchaud> there is a problem with dolphin ?
<BluesKaj> no , dolphin is fine , if you can stand it :)
<sivaji> intelikey i can mount but i dont have permission to use that && i cant change the permission
<intelikey> sivaji your newly created filesystem will then be accessable at /mnt    (note; that is a one time mount, the systems automounter should take up the slack thereafter)
<sivaji> sivaji@dappyboy:~$ sudo chown sivaji '/media/pen' chown: changing ownership of `/media/pen': Operation not permitted
<cpainchaud> i just find curious that amarok eats 10% of CPU when not playing music
<BluesKaj> <---prefers konq over dolphin
<intelikey> you can't own or mod vfat  there is no permissions bit sivaji
<intelikey> sivaji that's why the -o umask=000
<intelikey> sivaji if you need to scroll up ^
<intelikey> page-up
<OhLookAZombie> anyone using an ati 9600 pro?
<jussi01> OhLookAZombie: yes, somepeople undoubtedly are. whats your issue?
<sivaji> intelikey thanks :D
<cpainchaud> going to try a strade
<cpainchaud> *strace
<intelikey> cpainchaud not that odd for an app that accesses the web without permission really
<OhLookAZombie> it goes horribly slow
<jussi01> !ati | OhLookAZombie
<jussi01> oh, the bot is gone
<cpainchaud> omg
<cpainchaud> its flooding system calls ....
<intelikey> OhLookAZombie propriatary
<jussi01> OhLookAZombie: go to system settings, advanced, restricted drivers
<jussi01> and enable the driver there
<intelikey> cpainchaud which syscall ?
<OhLookAZombie> uhm let's see
<cpainchaud> writev(5, [{">\0\7\0v\7\300\3\32\7\300\3\331\5\300\3\0\0\0\0L\4%\0\4"..., 4088}, {">\0\7\0`\1\300\3\32\7\300\3\331\5\300\3\0\0\0\0r\1%\0\4"..., 28}], 2) = 41
<cpainchaud> select(6, [5], [5], NULL, NULL)         = 1 (out [5])
<cpainchaud> writev(5, [{">\0\7\0`\1\300\3\32\7\300\3\331\5\300\3\0\0\0\0w\1%\0\4"..., 4088}, {">\0\7\0`\1\300\3\32\7\300\3\331\5\300\3\0\0\0\0Q\4%\0\4"..., 28}], 2) =
<cpainchaud> gettimeofday({1205075005, 725276}, NULL) = 0
<eth01> !pastebin
<cpainchaud> select(6, [5], [5], NULL, NULL)         = 1 (out [5])
<cpainchaud> writev(5, [{">\0\7\0`\1\300\3\32\7\300\3\331\5\300\3\0\0\0\0V\4%\0\4"..., 980}], 1) = 980
<cpainchaud> read(5, 0x808fa1c, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cpainchaud> gettimeofday({1205075005, 726374}, NULL) = 0
<cpainchaud> sorry for the flood
<eth01> too late
<sivaji>  intelikey now my pendrive works only @ 2-3 MB/s actually i will work at >10MB/s
<BluesKaj> !paste | cpainchaud
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cpainchaud> sorry again :D
<intelikey> cpainchaud amarok have a clock ?   that looks like a clock
<ubotwo> cpainchaud: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<OhLookAZombie> ok enabled 'em
<OhLookAZombie> let's ty openarena
<OhLookAZombie> *try
<jussi01> :)
<cpainchaud> i dont see any clock there
<cpainchaud> is there a sort of KDE call interceptor like strace for KDE calls ? :D
<intelikey> cpainchaud hmmm   idk.  that just looks like a clock running.  maybe i'm wrong.
<cpainchaud> intelikey: but it does a lot of select and writev
<intelikey> kmtrace - a KDE memory leak tracer
<intelikey> xtrace - trace communication between X client and server
<intelikey> probably neither what you want tho
<intelikey> i don't see anything else promicing in dapper  if they didn't add it in gutsy then "prolly not"
<BluesKaj> cpainchaud, do you have alot of music on your disk , if so perhaps amarok is performing cddb lookups or scanning for new music
<QueBaza> hello
<cpainchaud> no , brand new install
<cpainchaud> its clean
<intelikey> cpainchaud there is an #amarok channel iirc.  you might get better answers in there too.
<BluesKaj> ok
<cpainchaud> no collection yet
<cpainchaud> ok  :)
<sivaji> intelikey now my pendrive works only @ 2-3 MB/s actually it will work at >10MB/s
<QueBaza> opinios about email clients? And little help aside?
<jussi01> kmail is nice
<QueBaza> same as in kontact?
<jussi01> yes
<QueBaza> can I import old outlook pst-files to it?
<intelikey> sivaji i saw that the first time you posted it.   but nothing i can do about that.    it could be any number of things causing that.   not the least of those being some *buntu auto-detect/mount crap...
<jussi01> QueBaza: not sure about that
<QueBaza> and Jussi01, HIFK just scored!
<intelikey> sivaji test it in a windows box.  format it there.   then try it again in linux   ???
<intelikey> just sujestions for troubleshooting.
<BluesKaj> kmail is quite good , I used T-bird for yrs til it no longer opened a browser when trying to use links in the email text.
<sivaji> intelikey ok thanks
<intelikey> i'm out.   shalom real people.
<BluesKaj> c ya intelikey
<QueBaza> I looked the kmail and it looks nice. How about calendar on kmail?
<QueBaza> working or useless?
<jussi01> QueBaza: the calender works well for me, i guess its a try it and see thing
<QueBaza> guess your right about that
<BluesKaj> QueBaza, it's all part of the kontact package
<jussi01> QueBaza: if you just want to chat, try #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<QueBaza> oh, sorry. Is this just for help-section?
<jussi01> yeah
<QueBaza> sorry about that. I still would need help to get old outlook emails to kontact?
<jussi01> QueBaza: your welcome to stick around. I just dont know the answer, sorry
<QueBaza> :)
<JoshOvki> how do i find out what driver is being used on my wifi device?
<BluesKaj> QueBaza, , if you save your contact list as a ldif file then you transfer it from windows to kmail if you have windows access
<QueBaza> ldif ? From outlook?
<BluesKaj> QueBaza, save the file to your /home/user directory
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> bbl
<QueBaza> My windows is on old HD, and it's on the table. PST-files are on usb-stick
<BluesKaj> PST?
<QueBaza> I'm leaving windows for good. All I have is pst-files.
<QueBaza> yes. pst-file is outlook archive file
<BluesKaj> ok, if it contains your contact list , then you should be able to "save as" ldif so kmail can accept it
<QueBaza> I will have to look that
<QueBaza> thanks
<Fat-head> heya why doesnt kmix recognise my creative xmod ?
<PhilRod> presumably because the underlying sound system (alsa I guess) doesn't recognise it
<Fat-head> yay i solved it, i had to quit kmix and execute it again
<Fat-head> no alsa did recognise it
<Fat-head> in asoundcof list
<BluesKaj> hmm, something changed with opening kde apps. If I have konq minimized the apps mininmize to the tray as well. This is annoying , been hunting in the konq settings for a fix , but unable to find one
<PhilRod> do you mean all apps minimize to the tray?
<BluesKaj> just kde apps
<Jucato> BluesKaj: using KWin?
<administrateur> #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> PhilRod, only when konq is in use and minimized
<Fat-head> has flash been fixed in the repos? if not where can i download the fix
<Fat-head> ?
<PhilRod> Fat-head: I no longer get nspluginviewer crashes, so I guess it's fixed. Although I did install gnash, so maybe that's it
<Fat-head> philrod but did u install flashplugin non-free?
<Fat-head> gnash?
<Fat-head> is it good?
<cpainchaud> official flahs plugin eats so much CPU even when its doing nothing :/
<Fat-head> oh
<icewaterman> hm, xvinfo crashes on amd64
<Fat-head> but before when i used the official flash plugin on u ubuntu with firefox i got crashes once in a while. now im on kubuntu with konqueror will i still get those crashes? btw does konqueror have any plugin like NOSCRIPT for firefox?
<PhilRod> I think you can disable plugins on a site-by-site basis
<Fat-head> oh
<cuznt> i would not use konqueror
<Fat-head> what would u recommend?
<cuznt> i use iceape
<Fat-head> mozilla?
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt> any mozilla
<Fat-head> iceape?
<cuznt> and if you use synaptic package manager you can right click to see recommended installs
<Fat-head> well mozilla is faster than konqueror but doesnt konqueror integrate well with kubuntu and kde?
<cuznt> i am gutsy
<cuznt> kubuntu
<cuznt> iceape is a mozilla browser e-mail client
<cuznt> etc
<Fat-head> oh
<cuznt> works with my flash very well
<Regital_> dpddo
<Regital_> hllo
<cuznt> i am not quite sure if aptitude package manager recommends any librarys to install
<Fat-head> but how did you install flash?
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Fat-head> so its fixed?
<cuznt> i did not know it was broken
<Dr_House> pbsetup.run: 18: Syntax error: "(" unexpected ????
<Dr_House> missed something?
<Dr_House> sudo sh pbsetup.run
<crimsun> use bash instead of sh.
<Dr_House> ok thx
<Dr_House> pbsetup.run: pbsetup.run: cannot execute binary file
<crimsun> don't execute it as a shell script, then.
<Dr_House> direct
<Regital_> jussi01: can you remember who was helping me yesterday?
<jussi01> Regital_: 1 moment
<Regital_> jussi01: i had problems with my internet
<Regital_> ok
<crimsun> sudo chmod +x /path/to/pbsetup.run && sudo /path/to/pbsetup.run
<jussi01> Regital_: it was coreymon77 who snt here atm
<administrateur> s??
<administrateur> les blocks??
<Jucato> !fr | administrateur
<ubotwo> administrateur: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<toan> bonjour
<cpainchaud> bonjour :D
<toan> probleme kaffeine
 * Roey spots Jucato 
<Roey> Jucato:   heya!
 * Jucato runs for cover :)
<Roey> heh
<cpainchaud> euh ici on parle anglais et sinon fo mettre des verbes dans les phrases :D
<toan> cpainchaud  francais?
<Fat-head> whats the default firewall for kubuntu?
<Jucato> !fr | toan and cpainchaud
<ubotwo> toan and cpainchaud: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Roey> Jucato:   can you help me out--I am goinig to buy parts from NewEgg for a new system and wanted your input
<Jucato> Fat-head: iptables I think
<Jucato> !firewall | Fat-head
<ubotwo> Fat-head: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Jucato> Roey: I'm not good w/ hardware :(
<Fat-head> jucato thnx man
<cpainchaud> !help
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fat-head> what i was looking for was a gui for kde
<Roey> Jucato:   ah, ok then
<Fat-head> its guarddog now i know
<Jucato> Roey: sorry :(
<Jucato> Fat-head: well you did ask about a "default". guarddog isn't. :)
<Jucato> (there's no Firewall GUI installed by default)
<spawn57> hi, how do I install the sky98lin driver in ubuntu?
<Fat-head> jucato whats the default gui then
<Jucato> Fat-head: there isn't any
<Fat-head> from oh yeh
<Fat-head> didnt read all your post
<toan> how can i install mrl plugin for kaffeine?
<administrateur> #kubuntu-fr
<Roey> Jucato:   np
<Roey> dah
<Roey> is my time off?
<Roey> did we change the clock or something???
<fuhreal> Hey everyone
<Kovert> what is the best GUI for managing samba?
<rektaali> Nakkel
<BluesKaj> Roey, daylighjt savings time in north america
<fuhreal> The first time kubuntu loaded, there was an icon down near the time indicating I should install the ATI drivers for my laptop.... how do i get that back?  I don't think acceleration is on
<Jucato> fuhreal: K Menu -> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager
<fuhreal> Jucato: thanks!!
<fuhreal> why does adept keep thinking something else is using it ?
<Jucato> !adeptfix | fuhreal
<ubotwo> fuhreal: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Kovert> fuhreal: adept or dkpkg?
<fuhreal> Kovert: adept
<Kovert> as sudo \etc\apt\ remove the lock file
<Kovert> ok slash the other way
<angga> hi
 * Jucato points to the command that the bot gave
<fuhreal> I never got a chance to set my root password ..
<Kovert> hi isnt supported yet :-)
<fuhreal> and su won't auth me :|
<stdin> don't just rm the lock file, dpkg may still be running and trying to start it while it's running is just *bad*
<Kovert> stdin: thanks! (filing that away)
<Jucato> fuhreal: use sudo, not su
<stdin> !sudo | fuhreal
<ubotwo> fuhreal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<fuhreal> ouch
<fuhreal> that sucks
<Kovert> what is the best GUI for managing samba? 2nd request
<stdin> fuhreal: what about it sucks precisely?
<BluesKaj> Kovert, konq
<fuhreal> stdin: takes away from the god like tendencies i'm used to with gentoo
<Kovert> Bluthankls
<Jucato> !sudo | fuhreal
<ubotwo> fuhreal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<stdin> fuhreal: what do you think you can't do with sudo that you could do with su?
 * stdin emphasises the "do _you_ think" part
<fuhreal> stdin: having to type sudo prior to everything
<BluesKaj> Kovert, smb4k works ,but it's clunky
<stdin> fuhreal: nope "sudo -i" = root shel
<Jucato> sudo -i
<stdin> *shell
<stdin> anything else ?
<fuhreal> no .. that does it
<stdin> then it doesn't suck ;)
<fuhreal> stdin: touche
<fuhreal> :)
<fuhreal> if dpkg was running, it should show in top right?
<Kovert> konq looks like part of Konquer
<stdin> not necessarily, it'd only show in top if it's on of the top CPU users
<Kovert> I want to setup Samba but dont want to edit the smb.cmf
<stdin> it'd show in ps, but fuser checks that for you and kills it anyway
<Kovert> want something like swat but more contemporary
<fuhreal> wow
<fuhreal> nice package management
<fuhreal> This is based on debians apt-get right?
<crimsun> yes.
<fuhreal> so far i likey
<fuhreal> in an hour, everything is working
<Kovert> BluesKaj: looking for something that works on the smb.conf
<Jucato> isn't there something in System Settings -> Network Connections or something?
<BluesKaj> Kovert, open konq and type smb:/ in the addrtessbar
<Kovert> not complete enough
<Kovert> BluesKaj: set up smb.conf not use samba
<BluesKaj> Kovert, smb.conf is the samba config file
<Kovert> BluesKaj: yes i am looking something like swat that edits it dorectly
<Kovert> BluesKaj: sorry directly
<BluesKaj> Kovert, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-6.html
<Kovert> BluesKaj: the bottm link is what I want and it doesnt work
<dergringo_> I can't wait for the alpha6 news :D When will it be available?
<Regital> my kopete keeps crashing... what should i do?
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, now to figure out how to install windows post-ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Kovert, what are you trying to do with samba ..it would help me to know so I can help you better
<Daisuke_Ido> livecd, create partition, install to said partition?
<Daisuke_Ido> livecd again, reinstall grub?
<dennit> !list
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kovert> BluesKaj: I know how to edit the smb.conf but i change it alot so I was hoping for a GUI control for it
<Kovert> going to try kcontrol
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, get supergrub , it can restore the grub menu after a windows install
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: sort of. see !grub for the instructions for grub
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<BluesKaj> Kovert, why do you edit smb.conf so much ?
<ForgeAus> I got a command that did my xnesting pretty much which gives me a full KDE desktop under andLInux!
<ForgeAus> Xephyring it of course... only one thing I find wierd
<ForgeAus> when I use startkde, in the shell that starts it I need to press enter while its loading so that it works
<Kovert> becase I sysop many systems and I need to have end users make changes at times
<ForgeAus> (ie I can't seem to send it to background  with &
<ForgeAus> well I can but it doesn't take the enter keypress when required that way
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato and BluesKaj: thanks.  my issue is getting windows installed and playing nice with an existing ubuntu installation though
<Daisuke_Ido> my in-laws aren't ready to make the jump totally yet
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, supergrub disk is very useful with windows as well , it will recover the mbr for XP , but not vista
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not grub i'm worried about
<Daisuke_Ido> it's actually getting windows to install to a separate partition without complaining
<ricco_> can anyone tell me, where can i see the system log on kubuntu gutsy?
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, if you install windows beside an existing (k)ubuntu then will have to worry about grub :)
<ricco_> i've installed the kde4, and my laptop crashed
<BluesKaj> ricco_, KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Arwen> in apt-g, a version of "2~1" is considered to be lower than "2", right?
<ricco_> ok, thx
<ricco_> bye
<dam> salut tout le monde j'ai un serveur sftp et mon pote qui est sur windows éssaye de chopper un épisode mais c super lent (il est qu'a 26% alors qu'il téléchargent depuis 14h)c pourait etre dus a quoi ??
<BluesKaj> !fr | dam
<ubotwo> dam: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: right, but i can use the supergrub disk for that
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, yup
<DreadKnight> Arwen: as far as remember, it's some sort or 2.1 but unofficial, just for ubuntu for example :P
<DreadKnight>  Arwen: like it has ubuntu/linux specific bug fixes
<administrateur> how can i become an operator or have privileges??
<Flosoft> hi
<BluesKaj> BBL ...movietime
<Flosoft> what is the equivalent command to update-manager -d on Kubuntu?
<DreadKnight> Flosoft: i think you mean sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flosoft> well no
<Flosoft> -d goes into development version
<Flosoft> it launches the distribution upgrade manager
<Flosoft> i.e. it proposes 8.04 as new version
<DreadKnight> that's what i said :)
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: you can tell i'm no longer familiar with windows -_-
<BluesKaj> oops movie isn't available
<BluesKaj> I'm losing my windows chops too :)
<DreadKnight> Flosoft: you can edit the sources.list file and replace gutsy with hardy, save... then run the command...
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll have to create a partition for it using *buntu's livecd first, right
<Flosoft> right
<DreadKnight> Flosoft: it's how i remember :P
<Flosoft> but that doesn't do the upgrade via the system update of ubuntu
<DreadKnight> Flosoft: when you do an upgrade like from gutsy to hardy, a special upgrade manager application is launch
<DreadKnight> launched*
<Flosoft> let me try :)
<bubba> hi, why mplayer cant play dvds in gutsy
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, yeah, and that can take some time. Make sure you partiton the drive to put the ntfs file system first.
<Arwen> bubba, for the same reason it never could
<Arwen> you needs libdvdcss
<DreadKnight> bubba: i think you need a codec first for dvds
<bubba> arwen.mplayer can play dvd
<bubba> dreadknight...i have libdvdcss
<Arwen> Read. What. I. Write. Before. You. Make. Stupid. Replies. Ok?
<DreadKnight> bubba: i guess that's a modification, and may have dvd support compared to mplayer, just my guess
<Arwen> #mplayer, and explaining what it does instead would be a good start
<bubba> what stupid replies u talking about
<bubba> i just said mplayer plays dvds
<DreadKnight> oh lol, "arwen.mplayer" xD
<bubba> nothing wrong with that lol
<Arwen> no, you didn't read "you need libdvdcss" which was the follow up to "for the same reason it never could"
<Flosoft> this is the one I am looking for: http://kubuntu.org/images/feisty_to_gutsy.png
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, for example ,h/sda1 is windows, h/sda2 is ubuntu , h/sda3 is linux swap
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm...  can i change the designation though?
<bubba> its ok arwen no big deal
<bubba> i have libdvdcss
<Daisuke_Ido> because ubuntu's isntalled on sda1
<Daisuke_Ido> installed*
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, designation ?
<DreadKnight> Flosoft: that's the one :)
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj?
<ForgeAus> wow it feels so much like having Konqueror in a window now
<DreadKnight> Flosoft: as far as i know that's the only way :P
<Flosoft> well .. I don't get it :)
<bubba> still i cant play it...kafeine plays very slowly :(
<Flosoft> I replaced my sources.list with hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> as in primary/logical?
<Flosoft> and now I can upgrade everything with the normal update manager
<Daisuke_Ido> oh yes
<Flosoft> but not the distribution upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> nevermind.  you were asking ME.
<DreadKnight> Flosoft: you get administrative rights and edit sources.list, replacing gutsy with hardy; save, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> !partition
<ubotwo> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Daisuke_Ido> yes, ubuntu's installed on sda1, if i resize and create a partition before that, it would still be considered sda2
<Flosoft> DreadKnight: well yeah, but that doesn't give me the Distribution Upgrade Wizard
<Flosoft> and just updates the installed packages
<Agent_bob> turbulance in cyber space ?     looks like a bumpy ride today.
<Agent_bob> ubotu wb
<marcondes> hi
<intelikey> marcondes
<marcondes> somebody help me?
<intelikey> not without more information  no.
<marcondes> sure
<derdui_> does anybody know why localhost:631 isnt reachable.... the same is with the cupsclient
<marcondes> my kubuntu gutsy don have sound
<swatto> what is kubuntu based on please?
<intelikey> swatto debian
<rysiek|pl> swatto: ubuntu
<intelikey> rysiek|pl kubuntu is ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> swatto: and ubuntu is based on debian
<swatto> thanks
<rysiek|pl> intelikey: depends on the POV
<marcondes> i dont know what to do with the sound
<intelikey> point of view ?    no.   *buntu is *buntu is *buntu
<intelikey> !sound | marcondes maybe have a look here if you haven't yet
<ubotwo> marcondes maybe have a look here if you haven't yet: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rysiek|pl> intelikey: under the hood they are one and the same system, but you can show Kubuntu to a long-time ubuntu user (I mean a "normal user", as my grandpa) and he won't know what to do with it
<swatto> is it possible to add packages using source lists from debian-multimedia.com?
<rysiek|pl> swatto: possible - yes, good idea - nope
<swatto> ah ok
<Jussio1> !debian
<ubotwo> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Jussio1> see the last bit
<marcondes> ok. chekin...
<rysiek|pl> swatto: ubuntu differs a bit from debian, and while 90% of time things will work AOK, you mnight get some strange problems with the remnant 10%
<rysiek|pl> *might
<swatto> ah ok ill leave it then
<intelikey> and updates/upgrades are often a mess if you do add non-buntu repos swatto
<marcondes> thancks people
<marcondes> ill be back later
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> swatto in a case where one wants to try a package from some "outside" repo i would sujest simply downloading the one package and using dpkg -i package.deb ;aptitude -f install     and be sure to make a note of the package name incase problems arise later on.
<swatto> ok - thanks intelikey :)
<intelikey> much safer than adding a forign repo
<intelikey> while still not "the ubuntu way"
<intelikey> swatto also of note; any FOSS could be built from source within your ubuntu system which should also be an acceptable way.
<luh> re
<luh> i have a tutorial for a wlan driver, and it says something about this folder "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/"  - which one could that equal to on a kubuntu?
<luh> exciting stuff, trying to get a 802.11n wlan card running
<intelikey> luh probably /etc/network/*
<luh> not many hopeful posts that one finds on google
<luh> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> !wifi | luh might be something here
<ubotwo> luh might be something here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jussio1> luh: which card?
<intelikey>  802.11n  ^
<luh> ralink 802.11n
<luh> i don't know any further details myself to be honest
<Jussio1> ahhh, lspci should give you more
<intelikey> luh ffr lshw | less   is very helpful with hardware information.
<luh> actually it doesn't, i asked it already Jussio1 RaLink Unkonwn device 0781
<luh> that is indeed more talkative
<luh> capabilites and configuration give a lot of infor
<swatto> hmm some of my icons are not showing up, my system settings icon just looks like a blank page
<luh> product and vendor though are both just RaLink
<fuhreal> anyone know how i can figure out why knetworkmanager doesn't seem to be working?
<intelikey> fuhreal sorry i never use it.
<fuhreal> intelikey: kool.. hopefully i'll find someone
<intelikey> yeah just didn't want you to think you were invisable
<rysiek|pl> fuhreal: what do you mean by 'doesn't seem to be working'
<luh> can i switch to verbose mode whilst booting?
<rysiek|pl> luh: Alt+F1 or Alt+F8 AFAIR
<smurfslover> luh: Alt + F1
<luh> thanks
<marco__> c5a6
<marco__> ciao
<rysiek|pl> !it | marco
<ubotwo> marco: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<marco__> ops, sorry  :-)
<rysiek|pl> no prob
<rysiek|pl> ciao is perfectly fine, just wanted you to know that there are Italian channels too ;)
<luh> damnit - wlassistant tells me it couldn't find any wireless devices
<fuhreal> intelikey: hehe ty :)
<luh> ra0 is gone
<luh> there should be some log when wlassistant fails to connect right?
<luh> /var/log/messages says a little, but i don't understand it
<luh> is that where wlassistant logs to?
<Arwen> yay, amarok successfully compiled
<intelikey> Arwen if you build it so that it doesn't eat resources, it will no longer be amarok     ?
<Arwen> wait, what?
 * Arwen is confused
 * intelikey hides....
<Arwen> scary, AAC can produce recognizable audio at 24kbps
 * Arwen goes to convert his music collection
<rysiek|pl> I always thought listening to music is about enjoying the quality and the clear sound, among others
<rysiek|pl> not about merely recognizing what one is listening to
<rysiek|pl> but maybe it's just me ;)
<rysiek|pl> FLAC/OGG ftw
<Arwen> OGG sucks, but yeah, I have everything I can control in FLAC.
<luh> rt_ioctl_giwscan. 1(1) BSS returned, data->length = 86 - anyone with an idea what this means?
<derdui_> i have restartet, but, cups works but i cant add a printer, problems with localhost:631
<emilsedgh> Arwen: why ogg sucks?
<emilsedgh> (just asking, want to know)
<Arwen> it's got to the most convoluted and generally incompatible container I've ever seen
<intelikey> ogg as audio = good    ogg as vidio = ummm  well....
<moope1> I cant write to my samba share :( anyone know why? the permissions on the folder are drwxr-xr-x
<moope1> Its set up to share user home directories
<intelikey> moope1 cause smb doesn't own it ?
<intelikey> i don't think you really want to share the user's home  maybe a subdir of their home.
<intelikey> $HOME/shared    or something.
<moope1> intelikey, sure I want to share user home, its on my laptop
<fuhreal> how do you add java support to konqueror
<fuhreal> ?
<moope1> Its password protected
<intelikey> moope1 but to allow write access you'll have to break security on several thing.
<moope1> intelikey, It has worked before.....
<intelikey> moope1 sorry.   i'm ignorant. so ignore me.
<unix_infidel> seriously, bad times when your hosts site is down.
<intelikey> !java | fuhreal
<moope1> intelikey: No, that wasnt what I meant :)
<ubotwo> fuhreal: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<moope1> Its a standard feature for smb I think
<nuxil> how do you configure smb?
<fuhreal> intelikey: yah i found the section in konqueror already thanks.... but for some reason i can't get jscreenfix java applet to run
<moope1> nuxil: /etc/smb/samba.conf
<nuxil> you do it manualy?
<moope1> I mean /etc/samba/smb.conf
<moope1> nuxil, sure, usually What do you want to do
<moope1> I dont think there are any configscripts
<nuxil> no but you can use webmin.
<moope1> nuxil: webmin breaks things
<moope1> Its like a child with adht
<nuxil> nah
<intelikey> adht?
<moope1> intelikey: adhd
<oOoOoOoO_> Can I have kubuntu on an sony ericsons k600i?
<moope1> Attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder
<nuxil> moope1, lol
<intelikey> oh spoiled roten
<intelikey> rotten
<moope1> intelikey: :)
<ubuntu_> Flosoft: dread knight here
<Flosoft> ubuntu_: hey
<ubuntu_> Flosoft: it ain't booting for me, i'm on liveCD reinstalling xD
<intelikey> we don't dope kids for having substandard parrents.
<sourcemaker> is there a release date for kde 4.1?
<Flosoft> ubuntu_: heh :)
<intelikey> sorry i'll hush now.
<intelikey> !ot > intelikey
<ubuntu_> sourcemaker: it's estimated for july or something like that
<sourcemaker> ubuntu_: ok... thanks
<moope1> intelikey: We have asbos
<intelikey> i C
<moope1> Anti Social Behaviour Orders
<intelikey> i C++
<intelikey> no i don't C nor C++   sorry.
<intelikey> i don't even C--
<oOoOoOoO_> intelikey: I like C#
<sourcemaker> how can I find the reason for a kernel panic? When I play the game enemy territory.... the pc often hangs with a kernel panic
<intelikey> if you are binary, you don't exist...
<intelikey> all 0's
<intelikey> sourcemaker the "kernel panic" should display the reason
<sourcemaker> intelikey: no...  it doesn't... the screen freezes
<sourcemaker> intelikey: there is no message
<intelikey> sourcemaker then you have to "eliminate" all the preceding events    "process of" kind of thing...
<intelikey> i.e. there can not be any log of a kernel panic because of it's very nature.
<sourcemaker> intelikey: how can I do that... I am playing the game.. and "boom"... the pc freezes
<sourcemaker> and I can't reproduce that....
<sourcemaker> sometimes... I am playing 2 hours without any problem or the pc crashs after 5 minutes
<intelikey> sourcemaker you could setup a trace that will log the output and see what it's doing just before it panics  but it won't be very acurate unless you mount your fs that the log will be on as "sync"
<sourcemaker> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> and 2 hours of even strace will be huge.  not to even consider ltrace
<sourcemaker> intelikey: need I recompile the kernel for debug ?
<intelikey> not sure that will even help.    but it might.
<intelikey> sourcemaker ask in #kernel   or ##linux
<sourcemaker> intelikey:  ok
<intelikey> or both
<nuxil> moope1, got it working ?
<KriZe> any Firefox 3 users?
<KriZe> <-- HH/A6
<stdin> for hardy support go to #ubuntu+1 not here
<sigma_1234> whats so good about adobe air?
<intelikey> stdin you busy ?
<nuxil> did anyone say it was anygood ?
<stdin> intelikey: not at the moment
<intelikey> stdin can you run down the files in ~/.ssh for me ?
<intelikey> as to what each actually does
<intelikey> known_hosts is self explainatory  but the others are a little vague to me
<moope1> nuxil: nope
<moope1> sigma_1234: pretty
 * intelikey knows stdin is good with ssh stuff
<nuxil> moope1, take a look at this one http://pastebin.ca/935601.. at the bottom
<stdin> intelikey: authorized_keys: list of public keys that can be used with the account,  id_dsa: private DSA key,  id_dsa.pub: public part of the DSA key. (there van be RSA equivalents of the DSA pair)
<nuxil> intelikey, its all in man ssh
<intelikey> stdin so the id_dsa is the only one that you don't want the world reading ???
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, but the ~/.ssh should be 700 anyway
<stdin> I think ssh may even error out if it's not 700 (not sure)
<intelikey> cause default perms are http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1acbafed   which i just noticed.
<saxofoner> I just installed kde on top of my ubuntu install, and now when I run compiz, I lose window decorations
<saxofoner> they work in gnome
<stdin> !compis | saxofoner
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<stdin> !compiz | saxofoner
<ubotwo> saxofoner: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<stdin> if I can spell today...
<intelikey> t o d a y
<intelikey> :)
<saxofoner> thank you very much, I knew there was some stuff
<saxofoner> i want my cube with different backgrounds..... ;)
<stdin> intelikey: mine are the same except with my user and group, and not root
<draik> Hello all
<nuxil> hi
<draik> Hello nuxil
<stdin> intelikey: if you're using key-pairs for auth on ssh, you can use the ssh-add tool to properly add the key to the right places
<nuxil> i got a serious hangover today :(
<intelikey> stdin yeah,  i'm building a master keyring on usb stick.
<draik> I've got a few questions. Sorry if it seems like I'm flooding.
<nuxil> ask
<draik> Where can I get the sound files from Knoppix?
<nuxil> what sound files ?
<stdin> knoppix?? in what what is that Kubuntu related?
<stdin> s/what what/what way/
<draik> There was a folder I was trying to delete from my external HDD. I wasn't able to because of a "file". I went into my Win partition and I was able to remove the folder. What was I doing wrong?
<stdin> stupid fingers
<draik> The startup/shutdown audio files.
<secleinteer> does the time not automatically change for dst?
<nuxil> draik, wrong premissions most likely
<intelikey> stdin kindof an admins key for all boxes, type thing.    wish me luck,  i may need it.
<draik> stdin: In a sense that I wonder if maybe there is something similar within Kubuntu. Actual voices rather than the chime-sounding themes.
<stdin> intelikey: good luck :)
<intelikey> :)     ty
<stdin> draik: you'd have to ask the people that make knoppix where they store the sounds
<sourcemaker> what does this firewall message mean: block SPT=80 DPT=2782?
<draik> Thanks nuxil. I will look into that next time. But the interesting thing is that there weren't any files. They were just empty folders.
<secleinteer> nvm
<stdin> draik: XDG directory is /usr/share/sounds for system sounds though
<draik> Is there anything similar within Kubuntu?
<intelikey> draik you could use festival and write talking messages for everything...  or record them your self
<nuxil> draik, it doesnt matter if they are empty or not. you must have right premissions to delete a dir
<draik> Incoming call... UGH. DSL will soon disconnect
<nuxil> draik, was it wave files ?
<nuxil> cd sudo find -name '*.wav'
<nuxil> cd / and search
<stdin> slocate/locate would be easier
<nuxil> yea
<intelikey> nuxil nope.   you need to try that before you sujest it.   find will error out
<nuxil> intelikey, oh ?
<intelikey> nuxil find / -iname '*.wav'
<intelikey> nuxil find must have path first.
<stdin> find needs a path, even if it's just '.'
<nuxil> intelikey it doesnt error on me
<stdin> ohh, someone patched find apparently
<intelikey> well i don't have the patched version
<nuxil> if no path spesifyed it uses the one your in
 * valeriyk waves
<derdui_> has anybody an idea, why cups doesnt work? i did restart the system and reinstalled ist....
<slougi> hi all. how do i disable kdm from starting on startup? (I want to start X with startx only)
<intelikey> nuxil find: paths must precede expression
<intelikey> Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [path...] [expression]
<nuxil> chmod -x /etc/init.d/kdm
<intelikey> errors for me
<nuxil> intelikey, what version?
<intelikey> GNU find version 4.2.27
<slougi> nuxil: that's not a really clean solution though is it? or is that the official way to disable init scripts.
<intelikey> from the LTS
<nuxil> GNU find version 4.2.31
<valeriyk> slougi sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<valeriyk> does that work?
<intelikey> slougi the official way is   man update-rc.d
<slougi> intelikey: thank you
<slougi> valeriyk: that's one-time-only
<intelikey> nuxil either way,   it's simply better form to supply the base path to find than to cd to the base path and call find there.    simply better form
<stdin> less typing too
<nuxil> intelikey, yea i agree
<nuxil> slougi, official way? you do it the way that works best for you,
<intelikey> yes and i would not sujest /  but /usr so that you don't search /dev/ and /proc/  for instance.
<nuxil> slougi, if you need kdm again you can run command with +x instead
<draik_> Sorry about that. DSL kicks me off when a call enters.
<draik_> intelikey: Something about festival. Is that like espeak?
<slougi> nuxil: yeah or just tell rc-update.d to reinstall the symlinks in the rc.d dirs
<valeriyk> does anyone know how I can make my USB microphone(logtech webcam) be mixed through my actual sound card's capture input?
<intelikey> draik it's a text to speach application    i think   ksayit uses it.
<valeriyk> does that make sense?
<intelikey> echo "anything you want here" | festival --tts
<draik> intelikey: Ok
<sourcemaker> I have the following entries in my firewall log... what does this mean? "proxyscan.freenode.net" ?
<draik> espeak "anything you want here"
<draik> Then it's spoken aloud.
<intelikey> draik i also mentioned that you might want to record the standard messages yourself.
<nuxil> intelikey, other way to run it is : echo "(SayText \"boo\")" | festival
<intelikey> nuxil or have it read a file.   or convert speach to text...
<valeriyk> how do I combine both my mixers into one?
<nuxil> yep.
<nuxil> james bond on tv
<valeriyk> TBS?
 * intelikey listens to festival reading many books.
<nuxil> lol
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all
<valeriyk> how do I join two servers with bitchx?
<valeriyk> ./server -m irc?
<intelikey> nuxil but the default voice does leave some to be desired.
<draik> Did anyone see me leave? Or was this just a hiccup on my end?
<Regital> draik: yeah... you left
<intelikey> -:- SignOff draik: #kubuntu (Nick collision from services.)
<draik> Thanks. This DSL is really getting on my nerves
<intelikey> ^ that means you "ghosted" your self
<slougi> all right, thanks for the help guys!
<draik> How so?
<intelikey> draik that's what the message is saying.   -:- SignOff draik: #kubuntu (Nick collision from services.)
<intelikey> says you told nickserv to kill your nickname so you could use it again.
<draik> intelikey: How would I do that?
<draik> Right. That I did, but I mean prior to that
<intelikey> draik there is no prior to that.
<draik> Then I guess it was a hiccup on my end
<draik> Everything went blank
<intelikey> if you had to "ghost" your nick then you didn't sign off
<lascar> Afternoon, everyone.  How do I mount images?
<intelikey> i.e. connection dropped on your end without a quit/exit sig.
<draik> lascar: CD or DVD?
<lascar> draik: dvd
<lascar> draik: (does it matter?)
<intelikey> !loop
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<stdin> !iso
<ubotwo> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<draik> lascar: sudo mount -o loop -t udf /path/to/ISO /path/to/mount/ISO
<lascar> awesome; thanx
<intelikey> we have a bot's bot today
<stdin> the regular bot isn't feeling well today
<draik> !botsnack
<ubotwo> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<intelikey> the stand in   isn't either.   imo
<draik> Good backup!
<stdin> intelikey: it's running an old db
<intelikey> oh.
<intelikey> then some of the "forgoten" infonodes should work again.
<mluser-home> ellen: Hello ellen
<ellen> hi there :)
<mluser-home> ellen: how are you doing?
<ellen> doing well thanks and how are you?
<mluser-home> ellen: :0
<draik> When I lock my laptop (ctrl+alt+L), it will display the screensaver. That's good because that's what I want. But when I return (login to my acct) I get a blank screen after ~5 min. It's not locked, just pitch black. Power Saver is off, BTW.
<cameron> Hey, how do I end the packaging process manuelly?, (I can't install applications with adept, because it's being used, yet I don't see anything using it)
<ellen> mluser-home: :) sorry folks...just learning Konversation and a new Linux user :)
<stdin> !aptfix
<stdin> well...
<mluser-home> cameron: did you start apt-get or aptitude from a terminal?
<cameron> nope
<stdin> cameron: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mluser-home> cameron: open your terminal and type 'ps aux' and check to see if any of those processes are running, if so kill -9 them
 * intelikey notices that stdin is his own bot now    Ha Ha Ha !
<intelikey> sorry. couldn't help it.
<stdin> I still have a local copy of the ubotu db, so I can grab the factoids if I need to
<cameron> I just installed Kubuntu, attempted to update, when the packages were downloaded, it stated that there was a problem with the packages, and ever since, even when I restart, I can't access the package manager
<stdin> cameron: did you try what I said?
<cameron> doingso
<cameron> well, I just opened Adept installer, and no messages poped up, so apperently, it worked!, thatnks
<cameron> thanks*
<stdin> :)
<cameron> *creating a cheet sheet with command in it*
<cameron> something I should have started long ago with ubuntu..
<jawee> cameron: I know this isn't what you are talking about, but I have made a Kubuntu cheatsheet if you're interested: http://blogs.howtogeek.com/jatecblog/posts/kubuntu-and-kde-cheatsheet
<jawee> oh, he left. no wonder his name wouldn't tab complete....
<intelikey> ok if this thing works like i want it to,  it will allow a user that has the usb stick pluged in, to gain root access on the box he is sitting at as well as any other box on the lan, via ssh.   and hopefully without compromising security.
<intelikey> jawee yah that's a first clue in most cases.
<intelikey> i have noticed the same many times.
<holx> hi
<intelikey> holx
<holx> it seems my boss f*cked up graphics drivers on one of his towers, any way to revert without harming the drivers
<holx> oh hi
<holx> without harming the stuff on the HD*
<intelikey> holx yes xorg is often fixed from the command line  "console"   shouldn't be any challange to an old linux hand
<holx> he said he was changing resolution and then it would'nt start again
<intelikey> !nv | holx see if any of this helps
<ubotwo> holx see if any of this helps: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<holx> it hangs after the startup loading bar
<intelikey> so start in single user mode.
<Regital> hmm
<intelikey> or boot with "nosplash vga=normal"
<Regital> is it illegal to use lets say your neighbours wlan if its unprotected?
<intelikey> Regital only with permission.
<Regital> ok
<holx> depends on country, in my country IIRC, you can use any open network
<holo> the kernel 2.4 images were suposed to be in universe right?
<Regital> i live in the usa right now
<intelikey> Regital from the legal owner.  not just anyone that will say "you have permission
<intelikey> holo should be in main i though
<holo> intelikey: i don't find any image here
<holx> how do I change boot settings?
<holo> holx: what do you mean by boot?
<holo> kernel parameters?
<intelikey> holo you are looking for "kernel-*" aren't you?
<holo> holx: services that start on boot?
<holo> intelikey: linux-image
<holx> quote:"
<holx> <intelikey> or boot with "nosplash vga=normal""
<intelikey> <holo> the kernel 2.4 images were suposed to be in universe right?  <<< <intelikey> holo should be in main i though <<< <holo> intelikey: i don't find any image here <<< <intelikey> holo you are looking for "kernel-*" aren't you?    <<<<<< did i get off track ?
<holo> holx: vim /boot/grup/menu.lst
<holo> *grub
<holo> intelikey: i answered kernel-image was what i searched for
<intelikey> holx edit the kernel option at boot time.
<holx> will try'
<holo> intelikey: sorry, linux-image
<intelikey> holo no.  2.6 is linux-  2.4 is kernel-
<holo> holx: to configure at boot time, you just have to press "e" under the kernel entry to edit
<holo> intelikey: now that's non-intuitive.. i should be pissed off :)
<holo> intelikey: thanks
<holx> ah ok
<intelikey> holo  yeah   i don't know why they changed the name   but they did.
<holo> intelikey: O.o I still don't find
<holx> so the nosplash vga=normal is a boot argument?
<holo> holx: notice that changes in kernel parameters at boot time don't get saved to the next boot
<holo> holx: yes, something you put in the load kernel line
<intelikey> holx yes.
<intelikey> !find kernel-image-2.4.27
<holx> so kernel blablablabla nosplash vga=normal?
<ubotwo> File kernel-image-2.4.27 found in sh:, apt-file:, command, not, found
<sourcemaker> my kernel panics are not logged to the system log... what's wrong?
<intelikey> holx yes but be sure to change the "splash"   to "nosplash"  not just add the new one.
<holo> intelikey: ok, I don't have it. entering panic mode
<intelikey> sourcemaker they can't be.
<sourcemaker> intelikey: so.. how can I find the reason?
<intelikey> sourcemaker i told you that already.   you can't go writing things from a paniced kernel.
<intelikey> it's not safe.
<holo> intelikey: can you confirm the repo it comes from? for example with apt-cache show
<holo> sourcemaker: install sysvconfig and enable that
<intelikey> sourcemaker so there is no way to save data after the instance of panic     period
<holx> yep, booting now
<holo> sourcemaker: it could also be that it is disabled in the kernel, so a new kernel would be the solution
<holx> Sorry, if I annoy you with regular stupid questions like this, I am still fairly new to linux
<holo> holx: no worries, at least with me
<holo> intelikey: are you using gutsy?
<holx> don't remember, which version is on this one
<holx> one of hte older ones had 6.06
<sourcemaker> intelikey: why isn't there a bluescreen like windows 95 :-) So that I can read the crash dump
<derdui_> how do i finde out which usb-ports are used, and whats the user is?
<intelikey> holo ok you are correct  it's universe.   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<holo> sourcemaker: there are screens, but they are black
<intelikey> that was   apt-cache policy for  kernel-image-2.4.27-2-386
<holo> intelikey: oh I see, not only it is universe which i have enabled but is also not available in gutsy
<holo> but it is in dapper
<intelikey> derdui_ lsusb
<holo> intelikey: ok, thanks.. i will put dapper repo here, at least temporarily
<derdui_> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> holo i was trying to get the bot to confirm or disprove that.
<intelikey> !find kernel-image-2.4
<ubotwo> File kernel-image-2.4 found in sh:, apt-file:, command, not, found
<intelikey> but the bot seems to be flakey atm
<holo> :) no worries
<valeriyk> How would I make my USB microphone(logitech quickcam) mixer be on the other audio mixer?
<holx> also, anyone know any good software to capture video with webcam and mic?
<hellhound> what version and installation type of kubuntu should i choose for a home file server with the following specs: Xeon 32 bit 2Ghz processor with 512KB cache; 1x011.30 MB memory, and three partitions (509.8MB swap, 2.0GB /, 593.7GB /home)
<valeriyk> camarano
<valeriyk> camorama
<valeriyk> rather
<holx> I only got good drivers for my webcam, but no software to record
<valeriyk> camorama
<valeriyk> worked nicely for me
<holx> ah ok
<valeriyk> Im trying to get my webcam mixer into my audio mixer
<valeriyk> anyone know how?
<holx> didn't know what were you referring to
<valeriyk> haha, yeah :)
<Regital> what was the big background picture called in compiz fusion
<Regital> when you zoom out on the cube
<stdin> skydome i think
<Regital> thanks stdin
<stdin> #compiz-fusion will know
<scofmb> Hi.. my kubuntu start at console mode... and i can't change the default desktop from kde3 to kde4.. how can i do it without having kdm or gdm?
<stdin> scofmb: "sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager" and choose "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde"
<hellhound> does anyone know of a way to safely resize a partition from the live cd without reformatting?  in other words grab another gig from the /home partition without losing the existing data from the /home partition (i know that I have several GB of free space on that partition)
<scofmb> stdin: thxs... :)
<anom01y> which release of kubuntu has kde 4 ?
<LjL> anom01y: none at the moment. but ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<anom01y> well, I am trying to set up a friends laptop, and he wants to experiment Linux for the first time
<Dr_Willis> KDE4 is still rough in places
<anom01y> is Kubuntu 7.10 a good starter version of Linux ?
<Dr_Willis> if wantign to test it out - i suggest a live cd.
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu works vbery well on my laptops. :)
<anom01y> yeah I downloaded the 7.10 Gusty Gibbon version
<Dr_Willis> New release of Kubuntu/Ubuntu due out in a month also.
<anom01y> yeah theres always a new version though
<anom01y> I kinda need something today thats going to work good with lots of support
<anom01y> for many years
<draik> How do I get screenshots when I press PrtScr?
<draik> Nothing happens
<cube_> hi
<cube_> muss ich bevor ich das verschl[sseln howto aus dem ubuntuusers wiki nutzen kann erstmal kubuntu installieren oder kann ich auch erst verschluesseln und dann installen nach dem schema dort?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm that should run some program.. you could run gimp and get screen shots with it also.
<LjL> !de | cube_
<ubotwo> cube_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<catap> hi
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.
<catap> alt+tab and alt+f2 stopped working, how can I restart it without logging out?
<PhilRod> catap: are kdesktop and kwin still running?
<catap> PhilRod: according to ps aux | grep yes
<PhilRod> you could try restarting them with dcop
<catap> PhilRod: I tried kwin --replace but it didn't fix it, how do I restart kdesktop with dcop?
<PhilRod> ah, maybe you can't. You could just kill it and run a new one from a konsole
<anom01y> hmm I have kubuntu running on live-cd on a sony laptop
<anom01y> and it has a external hd plugged in via usb
<anom01y> the computer has windows installed on the hd, and the xtrnl hd is ntfs as well
<catap> PhilRod: I killed and restart it but it didn't help :/
<PhilRod> catap: seems like something is eating your keystrokes then. I don't really have any idea what it could ebe though
<PhilRod> s/ebe/be/
<anom01y> I tried the command "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1", and I get "Failed to mount
<anom01y> '/dev/sda1' operation not supported
<PhilRod> anom01y: maybe "mount -v" will give you some more debug output?
<sebws> hi lost my passwd from my system , how to reset my pass
<Dr_Willis> boot live cd, chroot to mounted system, use passwd command. is one way
<sebws> what's chroot to mounted sys
<Dr_Willis> you mount the system, you chroot over to it.  getting a shell on the installed system.
<Dr_Willis> mount /dev/whatever /media/system
<Dr_Willis> chroot /media/system
<sebws> ok thx wills i'll try it one
<jirik-kde4> Hi, i have Kubuntu KDE4 Alpha 6 installed and I have problem with Flash player - i can not run sudo ./flashplayer-installer - i am following the official manual. Does anybody the same problem or solution?
<Dr_Willis> #ubuntu+1 may have some info/links for the  beta release problems.
<Bizarrus> hi
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm...
<Bizarrus> where are speak german ... have a problem ...?!?!
<Dr_Willis> !de
<ubotwo> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Bizarrus> THX
<draik> How do I get ksnapshot to respond when I press PrtScr?
<Regital> hey... anyone have compiz fusion/
<Regital> ?
<tekteen> what is your question?
<tekteen> I use compiz
<oloughlin75> !ask | Regital
<ubotwo> Regital: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<oloughlin75> New ubot?!
<tekteen> ubotu must be broken
<tekteen> it happens
<oloughlin75> lol
<tekteen> !test
<ubotwo> Fbiled.
<tekteen> uh... ubotwo has a bug. Isn't it supposed to say failed?
<LjL> no
<tekteen> ok
<simula> i just installed, i removed my wireless card, and set up a wired network so i can connect to the internet now, but add/remove (adept installer) doesn't seem to pull from the internet no matter what i change my "edit software sources" to :(
<simula> does anyone have any insight?
<tekteen> simula: have you tried to use the internet
<tekteen> ?
<simula> konquerer and irc are working fine... i'm writing from the new kubuntu box
<tekteen> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<simula> one sec
<Regital> ubotwo: sorry... i got carried away, and i already solved the problem i had
<tekteen> ubotwo is a bot
<Regital> yeah i just realized that lol
<tekteen> :-)
<Regital> but yeah... i already solved the problem i had
<Regital> thanks anyway
<tekteen> come back if you have a question :-)
<tekteen> bye
<simula> tekteen... here are the lines that aren't commented:
<simula> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partnerdeb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<simula> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universedeb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security main universedeb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main universe
<simula> thanks for the help tekteen :)
<tekteen> !pastebin > simula
<axel> Hello! How to extract an ISO-File?
<simula> ok, thanks for the pastebin link... i'll post the whole file contents there
<tekteen> can you pastebin the output of when you try the command sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install <some program you have not downloaded>
<simula> ok tekteen... here is the pastebin link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59075/
<tekteen> simula: comment out the first line
<anom01y> why cant I format a external hd with qtparted ???
<tekteen> you installed without internet
<anom01y> I hit commit, and it says it worked
<anom01y> but then I check it it is still "unknown"
<tekteen> simula: uncomment everything after one of these lines: # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<tekteen> then you can get programs from the internet
<anom01y> nm, I just realized it will only work on ext2
<simula> ok tekteen... working on it
<tekteen> simula: I need to go. do not forget to run the command sudo apt-get update after you have uncommented the repos
<tekteen> bye
<simula> thanks for the help tekteen
<Regital> hey... what was the command where i can see all the pci cards?
<oloughlin75> lspci
<Regital> ok thanks
<simula> tekteen... thank you so much, it worked :)  you are awesome!
<jbovalley_> hello all
<jbovalley_> can anyone help with a mce install ?
<anom01y> is it ok to create a partition as a ext3, and then format as a ext2 ?
<anom01y> because qtparted allows you to do this
<jbovalley_> i have been following the instructions on how to using kubuntu but i got stuck
<jbovalley_> i installed Kubuntu , which works great but now i can't get the MCE installed
<Arwen> argh, why is there no ext2 defragmenter?
<Arwen> this is getting f***ing ridiculous... 50% fragmented
<oloughlin75> jbovalley_: MCE as Windows Media Center Edition?
<jbovalley_> no the linux mce
<oloughlin75> ah, never used it before
<jbovalley_> 710 beta 4
<jbovalley_> oh ok
<Boohbah> what is a 'linux mce'?
<jbovalley_> its a free media center that runs on linux
<jbovalley_> does anyone in here knows anything about installing Linux MCE  on Kubuntu ?
<oloughlin75> !mce
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<anom01y> is it ok to create a partition as a ext3, and then format as a ext2 ?
<Regital> does anyone know if creative labs sound blaster x-fi extreme audio is supported in linux yet?
<Regital> cause i can´t find anything online
<Dr_Willis> Regital,  last i looked Creative had released 64bit ONLY drivers for it.
<Dr_Willis> Regital,  im really dissapointed in creatives linux support for that thing. they blame Vista. :) they had to shift manpower to fixing the vista drivers.. so  let the linux work slide.
<crxyem> I just upgraded from 6.10 > 7.04 > 7.10, everything seems to be running just fine other than high processor loads
<Boohbah> http://www.linuxmce.org/ ?
<Dr_Willis> Boohbah, ??
<Regital> Dr_Willis: so theres no drivers for 32bit?
<Dr_Willis> Regital,  last i looked.. No.
<matt___> Reading package lists... Done
<matt___> Building dependency tree
<matt___> Reading state information... Done
<matt___> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<matt___> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<matt___> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<matt___> or been moved out of Incoming.
<matt___> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<matt___> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<matt___> that package should be filed.
<matt___> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<matt___> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<matt___>   amarok: Depends: amarok-xine but it is not going to be installed or
<matt___>                    amarok-engine
<matt___> i get that message when trying to install amarok.
<matt___> i've been fooling around with it a while, now i messed up something...
<matt___> how can i fix it?
<LjL> !paste | matt___
<ubotwo> matt___: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> matt___: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<matt___> LjL: ok, sorry, will next time...
<matt___> LjL: but you have a clue where to start with this?
<Dr_Willis> it also pays to edit your pastes a little we  need all the info :)
<LjL> matt___: why don't you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> matt___,  i would say do a 'update' and 'upgrade' then try installing again. for starters.
<matt___> Dr_Willis: already tried...
<matt___> LjL: it's fine, but ok.
<LjL> matt___: it's fine..?
<Dr_Willis> !info amarok-xine
<ubotwo> amarok-xine: xine engine for the Amarok audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for None)
<Dr_Willis> somthings weird - if it cant find stuff in main.
<Dr_Willis> (Only available for None) ? huh.
<matt___> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59078/
<LjL> that's just the bot
<LjL> matt___: apt-cache policy amarok-xine   says what?
<matt___> amarok-xine:
<matt___>   Installed: (none)
<matt___>   Candidate: 2:1.4.8-0ubuntu1~gutsy1
<matt___>   Version table:
<matt___>      2:1.4.8-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 0
<matt___>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-backports/main Packages
<matt___>      2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 0
<matt___>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<matt___> should i have pastbinned that?
<LjL> matt___: yeah, would have been better. anyway try installing it explicitly with sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<LjL> and see what it complains about
<matt___> The following packages have unmet dependencies: amarok-xine: Depends: libxine1 (>= 1.1.4) but it is not going to be installed
<matt___> E: Broken packages
<matt___> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59079/ LjL
<LjL> matt___: do the same with libxine1
<matt___> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<matt___>   libxine1: Depends: libxine1-plugins (= 1.1.10-1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed or
<matt___>                      libxine1-misc-plugins (= 1.1.10-1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed
<matt___>             Depends: libxine1-x (= 1.1.10-1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed
<matt___>             Depends: libxine1-console (= 1.1.10-1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed
<matt___> E: Broken packages
<matt___> LjL: fixed it, i removed libxine1
<LjL> matt___: libxine1 was installed?
<matt___> LjL: yes :??? so do you know the easiest way to setup libgpod .60 to use with an ipod classic?
<LjL> matt___: no idea about that
<matt___> LjL: ok...thanks.
<oOoOoOoO_> matt___: We should have installed eggdropp in here
#kubuntu 2009-03-02
<tuxi> I had 10.0.d21.1  and manually updated my installation
<amelie> thank guys see you later
<amelie> bye
<tuxi> I didn't look very closely at your post
<tuxi> by amelie
<ActionParsnip> tuxi: i'm on Shockwave Flash 10.0 d21
 * ghostcube uses flashplugin-nonfree and compiz on 64 bit no problemos
<ghostcube> :D
 * ActionParsnip doesnt use compiz and has no problems
 * ActionParsnip thinks compiz needs to be burned at the stake
<Loctrice> I still have no desktop. I couldnt install the driver, I modified the xorg.config, changed the screen resolution and refresh rate. I am very frustrated now. I dont know what else to do
<Loctrice> I reached the end of the help page on the website and still dont have a desktop. I guess this is a common problem with nvidia? but there doesnt seem to be a good fix for it
<cpk1> Loctrice: using which driver?
<Loctrice> nvidia gforce 6800 is my actual card
<Loctrice> I have no idea how to do this setup *tears out all his hair*
<Loctrice> I got it to tell me I was using the wrong resolution and screen refresh rate once. now it will run a bunch of commands down to starting scripts, but it wont start
<cpk1> Loctrice: but which driver are you trying to use? the one from nvidia or the open source one?
<Loctrice> I try to open in another tty and it just keeps telling me that it couldnt connect to this server, and failed to attach to that server
<Loctrice> I dont know how to go online and download anything. whatever is attached to my download for nvidia
<Loctrice> I had to reboot in windows to come back here
<Loctrice> cpk1: thats as good as I can do. it reads the nvidia card when I type the lshw command. I have set the screen resolution in the xorg.config
<Loctrice> *bangs head on desk*
<Loctrice> maybe I'll try to re install linux
<Dr_Willis_Arch> thats windows thinking!
<Dr_Willis_Arch> :)
<Loctrice> heh, I am defeated. its been 4 days and I cant get my os running
<Dr_Willis_Arch> whats the actual problem?
<Loctrice> didnt you try and help me earlier Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> I can barely rember my own nick. :) much less wha happend an hr ago..heh
<Loctrice> cant get the desktop to load. edited the xorg.config and redid the screen resolution because after I edited it the first time for the driver then it said that it wouldnt support my resolution (monitors error message)
<Dr_Willis_Arch> ati or nvidia video?
<Loctrice> now it runs a bunch of commands with [ok] next to them, says its starting scripts and then does nothing (but I get a glimpse of the mouse twice)
<Loctrice> nvidia
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Hmm.. i shouldof backed up my nvida xorg.conf from this last install..
<Dr_Willis_Arch> You did install the nvidia drivers.. you did try lettng the nvidia tools genreate a xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Loctrice> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis_Arch> You are using a lcd? DVI conector?
<Loctrice> that sounds cool
<Dr_Willis_Arch> people overlook the nvidia config  tools.
<Loctrice> I dont even remember what all I have done. I went through the entire help page making changes
<Loctrice> one of the biggest frustrations is I have to reboot and start in windows mode to come back and get more help
<Dr_Willis_Arch> install irssi, its a console/text based irc client :)
<Dr_Willis_Arch> sudo apt-get install irssi
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Im using it right now.
<Loctrice> *scribbles notes*
<Dr_Willis_Arch>  it normally takes me all of 4 min ti get the nvidia drivers going.
<Dr_Willis_Arch> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Dr_Willis_Arch> sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig (i think)
<Dr_Willis_Arch>  then suso nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis_Arch> oops :) sudo
<Dr_Willis_Arch> I think.. thats all i normally do
<Loctrice> well, hopefully I will come back from linux then. I intend to only use windows for my developement software
<Loctrice> like visual studios
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Just to double check..you are NOT using a KVM switch? Yu are using a LCD monitor with DVI connector?
<Loctrice> I have no idea what a KVM switch is so I would guess I'm not using that
<Loctrice> I got the standard blue/white plugins on a flat panel monitor
<Loctrice> I'll go give this stuff a shot. with any luck I can still come back here even from the command line window if I dont have a desktop
<Dr_Willis_Arch> VGA = the old standard 15 pin..  DVI = the newer port.  sort of squareish..
<Dr_Willis_Arch> if you can use dvi - it works much better.
<Loctrice> I got a little blue plugin that help?
<Loctrice> I got a white bulky one two, but I just plugged it in for good measure
<Loctrice> it doesnt actually use that signal
<Loctrice> ok, I'll go run these installs and pray alot *mumbles something about shutting his head in the door* be back soon  I hope, thanks for the help
<rmrfslash> Hello. Am I on the inter-webs?
<rmrfslash> kidding.... what's a good laptop for kubuntu. One w/ best hardware support.
<rmrfslash> dell?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> rmrfslash:  budget has a lot to do wih it. :)
<Dr_Willis_AAO> My AcerAspireone works very well :)
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Most of my laptops wok very well with linux now a days
<rmrfslash> I think I want a fast, thin, light one
<rmrfslash> what about the new apple laptops w/ SLI and quad core processors?
<faileas> rmrfslash: in my experience thinkpads tend to work well with linux
<rmrfslash> thinkpads?
<rmrfslash> k
<jals> anyone any idea why Grip would fail to see my cd drive when every other app can?
<tijucas> a fast, thin and light laptop will work well with linux!
<faileas> rmrfslash: else go for something thats centreno/core2, and uses intel wireless.
<rmrfslash> install DSL on it and you might have trouble finding it... it will be too fast, light and thin
<faileas> lol
<tijucas> i prefer amd
<tijucas> :)
<rmrfslash> is it just me or are the mini laptops weird?
 * faileas prefers siltaz over DSL ;p
<tijucas> rmrfslash: i dont want one...
<rmrfslash> so then they MUST be weird!! ;)
<Dr_Willis_AAO> I like my AcerAspireOne
<Dr_Willis_AAO> I just wish it had a Svideo out.
 * faileas wants a mini 9
<rmrfslash> how do you do italics
 * Dr_Willis_AAO wonders what italics?
<rmrfslash> great.
<rmrfslash> now everyone knows the hotness but me.
<tijucas> i dont see italics..
<Dr_Willis_AAO> I dont see any italics eiher
<Dr_Willis_AAO> IRSSI dont show /me actions that way
<rmrfslash> I must be seeing things
 * Dr_Willis_AAO drops a hint
<tijucas> humm..
 * Dr_Willis_AAO giggles like a schoolgirl
 * rmrfslash cool
 * Dr_Willis_AAO starts to refer to himself in the 3rd person
<Loctrice> *shivers*
 * rmrfslash wants a new laptop
 * tijucas to
 * tijucas too
<tijucas> ehe
<Loctrice> well, I cant install anything at all
<Loctrice> I have a list of errors from when I try to startkde though
 * rmrfslash is laughing at Loctrice's dismay
 * rmrfslash is kidding
<rmrfslash> ok.
<rmrfslash> that was fun
<Loctrice> cannot connect to x server, couldnt attach to DCOP server, cant contact kdeinit!, xprop: unable to open display , kdeinit: $DISPLAY is not set, kpersonolizer not found! please install to properly configure user
<^Ch0ps> what distro are you running Loctrice?
<Loctrice> could not install irssi , kpersonolizer, nvidia-glx, or anything else
<Loctrice> kubuntu 8.04
<^Ch0ps> oh right
<Dr_Willis_AAO> and why could you not do that?
<^Ch0ps> did you try to boot to the live cd first?
<Loctrice> I have tried ubuntu and debian as well
<Dr_Willis_AAO> sudo apt-get install irssi failed for some reason?
<Loctrice> yup. so did install mail, or anything else I tried
<Dr_Willis_AAO> and the error message it gave was?
<Loctrice> ^Ch0ps: I only have a cd for debian
<Loctrice> could not find "whatever you are trying to download"
<tijucas> Loctrice: is the network up?
<Loctrice> or something like that
<wartalker> firefox doen not support scim, someone help
<Loctrice> *looks around*
<Loctrice> I think so. I am online now
<^Ch0ps> do you have proper repositories in your sources.list
<^Ch0ps> ?
<tijucas> :)
<Loctrice> I have no idea. I am no admin
<^Ch0ps> ah
<^Ch0ps> so let's go back to the start then
<Dr_Willis_AAO> what are you then? its your system. isent it? if so you are the admin. :)
<^Ch0ps> you installed Kubuntu yourself?
<Loctrice> I used wubi
<Dr_Willis_AAO> if you are toying with the x configs..you got admin rights. :)
<^Ch0ps> wubi?
<Loctrice> lol, ty Dr_Willis
<^Ch0ps> yikes.. ubuntu installer for windows
<Loctrice> yeah, I got it from the about linux site.
<^Ch0ps> that may be your problemo.
<Dr_Willis_AAO> you may want to just use virtualbox and run windows nd have linux inside virtualbox till you learn it better
<Loctrice> nuh uh, same probs with debian and I have the disk
<^Ch0ps> how did you install Debian?
<Loctrice> I stuck the disk in
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Your whole 'problem' if i rember is that you need to get your nvidia drivers installed.
<Loctrice> particioned space and installed
<Loctrice> Dr_Willis: yup, thats where we left off last time
<tijucas> it may work with vesa driver..
<Dr_Willis_AAO> if you had debian installed.. and removed.. you dident need to use3 wubi. you could ofinstalled over the debian parittions
<Loctrice> I got the system, can use the command lines
<Loctrice> cant get the desktop to load though
<Dr_Willis_AAO> to install stuff from the internet. You may need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the first line with the CDROM entry
<Dr_Willis_AAO> you dont want touse the cdrom unless you have to
<rmrfslash> Dr_Willis_AAO: the acer aspire one is a mini notebook
<tijucas> hum..
<rmrfslash> :-\
<Dr_Willis_AAO> rmrfslash:  yes it is :)
<AlexZion> hi , I have a simple question..., where I can manage which service has to run on startup ?
<rmrfslash> sorry for ragging on those
<^Ch0ps> Loctrice: if you type less /etc/apt/sources.list, what does it say?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> !sysv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv
<Dr_Willis_AAO> rmrfslash:  i plan on keeping mine and getting a newer one when i get my $$ saved up.
<^Ch0ps> AlexZion: Which distro?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> it does exactly what i need.
<AlexZion> Kubuntu 8.10
<rmrfslash> except has like a 3 inch screen
<shadowhywind> hay all, random issue. When i click the panel (its supposed to open up the calendar), well it doesn't. Along with the file transfer window that no longer opens up anymore either, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> it has a 9 in screen that is plenty for my needs
<Loctrice> ok, any other ideas?
<rmrfslash> my bad
<Dr_Willis_AAO> and it dosent hurt my back to carry it around.
<rmrfslash> 9 in.
<Dr_Willis_AAO> AND it fits in my lunchbox. :)
<rmrfslash> true
<rmrfslash> hahaha
<tijucas> hehe
<rmrfslash> and fits in my man purse
<rmrfslash> kidding
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Now if i could figure how to build it INTo the lunchbox.
<Dr_Willis_AAO> I got a rather large lunch box.
<rmrfslash> just google images of food
<Dr_Willis_AAO> My AAO is hot pink. :)
<wartalker> when i log out, then log in, the knetmanager become a widget, not in tray, how can i repair this
<rmrfslash> nice
<Loctrice> ok, so I guess I'm back to take out the first line of the /etc/apt/sources.list and have another go at it
<Loctrice> thanks again ppl
<tijucas> just remove
<Loctrice> me?
<tijucas> and type sudo apt-get update
<rmrfslash> oo check this out... the ubuntu laptop testing team
<Loctrice> sudo apt-get update
<Loctrice> alright
<rmrfslash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<tijucas> then install what you want..
<^Ch0ps> AlexZion: /etc/rcS.d is the list of services
<^Ch0ps> but from the gui
<^Ch0ps> you can click K -> System Settings -> Advanced -> System Services
<rmrfslash> I like HPs new advertising
<^Ch0ps> Then you get the big list of services, and one of the options is Start at Boot
<Loctrice> I would drive over and punch my  mom right now if you said it'd get my linux working. I am at whits end
<^Ch0ps> But a note, AlexZion: You will have to click the Administrator Mode button
<Loctrice> ok, Im out to try again again
<AlexZion> ok , but there is a file to say , for example, mysql not on boot , apache yes on boot
<tijucas> hum.
<^Ch0ps> you would want to change that through the GUI, best bet
<tijucas> try '/etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<rmrfslash> I like how no one bothers to test extended desktop monitors
<tijucas> Loctrice: do you install with gui installer??
<rmrfslash> oh wait, some people do
<AlexZion> I mean , I wonna just avoid apache2 and mysql to run on the startup
<^Ch0ps> okay, so then you can do this:
<^Ch0ps> AlexZion:  you can click K -> System Settings -> Advanced -> System Services - find httpd, uncheck the "Start during boot" checkbox, do the same for MySQL
<^Ch0ps> the command shortcut for the services box is serviceconfig (no sudo required)
<^Ch0ps> wait a minute, yes sudo is required
<^Ch0ps> brb
<AlexZion> there aren't ......
<AlexZion> no http or mysql are prensenton the list ...
<AlexZion> but they are running .....
<victlo> hello
<AlexZion> there isn't another tool to manage all the services !?! , otherwise a file to edit ..... ?
<^Ch0ps> gimme a sec, I don't have apache or mysql installed on my desktop
<^Ch0ps> I'm installing apache now to see if I can see anything different
<^Ch0ps> if it comes down to it, you may have to remove their soft links from the /etc/rcS.d directory, but you shouldn't have to
<AlexZion> I'm just looking for an easy way to manage stop|start services like those one .....
<^Ch0ps> after I installed httpd I have apache2 in my services list
<^Ch0ps> the easiest way is just to use /etc/init.d/mysql stop and apache2ctl stop at startup
<AlexZion> well actually to manage the start on boot of the services ...,otehrwise I do by konsole
<^Ch0ps> you could put it in your bashrc
<AlexZion> what is "bashrc" ?
<^Ch0ps> it's the script that sets up your session
<^Ch0ps> if you do a vim .bashrc
<^Ch0ps> you will see how it sets up your environment
<^Ch0ps> if you add two lines: /etc/init.d/mysqld stop and apache2ctl stop, then that should take care of it
<Loctrice> narg
<wartalker> when i log out, then log in, the netmanager icon not in the tray, it become a widget, how to repair it
<AlexZion> ok I did , I'll try to restart , thank a lot Ch0ps .....
<^Ch0ps> no prob man, I hope it works
<mar> anyone know how to figure out which application is using the soundcard (artsd)?
<richgar1982> does anybody knows how can I fix Okular ?? When I enable emerald the window decorator for Okular just desappear
<richgar1982> can anybody help me please???
<richgar1982> heeyyy!!!
<SJrX> Hmmmmm KNetworkManager seems to be broken, it doesn't see or do anything for wireless.
<mefisto__> SJrX: I'm not a wireless user so I don't know how it works with wireless, but you might want to try installing netgo. I was playing with it yesterday and it seems like it would do similar to knetworkmanager
<Kbeville> i am connected to my windows media center server via wireless network , i am using xbmc to look at my movies .Why do xbmc keep cutting off in the middle of the movie  how   can i fix it??
<wartalker> firefox does not support scim, someone help
<mefisto__> SJrX: there's also wicd, which many people say is a great knetworkmanager replacement. but it's not in intrepid repos. there's a wicd repo you can add to your sources.list http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Slartibartfast> wartalker: Does scim work in other programs?
<SJrX> Thanks mefisto__
<PodeCoet> Is there any such thing as a plugin for firefox (or Konq) that tells you the progress of a HTTP upload, ie: to youtube?
<PodeCoet> ancient browsers like Aweb and IBrowse on the Amiga did this :\
<lucas_> hi. i have 2 sound devices in multimedia. but in my machine i only have the motherboard's built-in sound chip
<impy> Is there any programms to save my setup(programs, themes,  etc) and revert back to it incase something goes bad?
<PodeCoet> ghost4linux? It'll image your whole drive, very space consuming though
<lucas_> hi. i have 2 sound devices in multimedia. but in my machine i only have the motherboard's built-in sound chip. here is a screenshot: http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/4644/instantnea1.png
<PodeCoet> also you'll need a second drive to store the image, or a network share, etc
<lucas_> maybe it's because of a bad alsa config?
<faileas> impy: do you need to do it on a live system?
<impy> What do you mean by live system?
<faileas> while using it
<impy> Oh, no
<PodeCoet> yes, you boot off a liveCD
<PodeCoet> http://www.osalt.com/ghost
<faileas> try clonezilla or PING
<PodeCoet> g4u and partimage are the ones you want
<PodeCoet> or faileas's suggestion :p
<impy> What one is the simplest?
<faileas> clonezilla has a gui ;p
<faileas> i think
<impy> Will I be able to boot from that app from a usb stick?
<PodeCoet> impy: review of clonezilla: http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/?p=581
<PodeCoet> impy: you'd be complicating things alot by trying to boot off a flashdisk
<PodeCoet> you might as well use DD for the cloning then :P
<impy> DD?
<impy> I'm on an eeePC, no CD drive
<PodeCoet> </geekHumour>
<PodeCoet> oh
<PodeCoet> yeah, uhh
 * PodeCoet runs
<sille> so excited i got MY nick back!!!  :)         --------------------------->>>>>>>>>> how to remove drive icons on desktop??
<SJrX> Why does DeviceNotifier default to Dolphin instead of Konqueror, I can't find the file Association for it.
<lucas_> hi. i have 2 sound devices in multimedia. but in my machine i only have the motherboard's built-in sound chip. here is a screenshot: http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/4644/instantnea1.png
<sille> anyone have their ears on ???
<goofey> lucas_: don't you have to choose between the 2 sounds devices in your bios?
<lucas_> goofey: no. if you take a look at the screenshots the devices listed are the same.
<lucas_> *equal
<goofey> lucas_: is it true that your onboard and sound card bot have the same type of audio chip?
<goofey> er, both
<Loctrice> no dice, and no internet
<Loctrice> so I guess I'm just stuck
<lucas_> goofey: i only have the on-board chip as i said. no sound card
<goofey> lucas_: ahhhh - now I get it - i misunderstood
<goofey> lucas_: sorry
<Loctrice> I cant get a desktop for some reason, been working on the driver and the xorg.config file for days. there's nothing left to add to the file, and I cant download anything cause it wont connect to my router
<lucas_> goofey: as you can see there is at least one device that shoudn't be listed there
<goofey> lucas_: agreed - i have no clue how to fix that....
<^Ch0ps> Loctrice, what happens when you check your interfaces using ifconfig?
<^Ch0ps> are you wireless or wired?
<harolddong> how can I add my google calendar to kmail?  I could do it fine in kde3 by adding it as an exernal resource but in 4.2 it doesnt seem to work.
<Loctrice> I'm wireless
<BentFranklin> I have a problem with adept on one computer.  Nothing can see apache2 or lots of other packages.  How do I check the sources?  Also, the appearance of adept on this system is markedly different from that on another Kubuntu 8.10 ssytem I have.  Here is what adept look like on the system where it works: http://preview.tinyurl.com/a9oquv.  Here is what it looks like on the system where it fails:  http://preview.tinyurl.com/bqc
<BentFranklin> are nominally the same release.  How can they look and act dsod differently?
<Loctrice> I tried the pppoed for the dsl connection and it wouldnt connect. it shows my devices
<BentFranklin> On both of those screenshots I have clicked the View menu item.  On the failing adept the entire View dropdown is the little circle thatta arrow points to.
<michael__> Is akonadi supposed to have a huge directory? My akonadi directory in .local is > 182MB, and I have nowhere near that much PIM data.
<sparr> how can i make CD/DVDs mount when I insert them, and umount when I press the eject button?  kubuntu default seems to be to only mount them when i click the entry on 'devices recently plugged in', and only unmount via software
<DaSkreech> popey: hello
<desja004> how come if i want to install firefox in 8.10 it will take up 142MB!
<desja004> why does it install so many gnome dependencies?
<yao_ziyuan> anyone using kubuntu 7.10?
<ljbt> join #colombia
<DaSkreech> desja004: Ubuntu recommends ubufox which installs all of Gnome
<ljbt> sorry
<DaSkreech> ljbt: No problem mistakes happen
<desja004> how can i install it w/o ubufox? i just want firefox ... would it be better for me to just roll my own for their website if i don't want all this stuff?
<ljbt> i'm trying to enter to Dalnet server but i cant
<ljbt> why is that?
<ljbt> any body knows?
<DaSkreech> desja004: Install from the command line
<desja004> DaSkreech: that's what i get when i do sudo apt-get install firefox
<DaSkreech> desja004: --no-install-recommends
<desja004> DaSkreech: thanks that's much better :)
<DaSkreech> desja004: Yeah apparently having KDE is a bug
<zer0o> hi guys, is there an open source software as an alternative to skype?
<zer0o> that of course works with skype contacts etc (like pidgin with msn messenger for example)
<desja004> DaSkreech: he he
<DaSkreech> Kopete does Skype but I don't think that you will see it before KDE 4.3
<zer0o> anything else?
<zer0o> cuz the thing is
<desja004> DaSkreech: you don't happen to know the status of firefox-qt do you?
<zer0o> i found out that skupe "spies" u so i want to get rid of it
<zer0o> using another software but the same protocol
<Guest99494> FUCK YOU ALL
<EtFb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<nalioth> EtFb: the guy left
<wartalker> when i log out , then log in , the network icon not in the tray, it become a widget, how can i do
<EtFb> So he did.  Sorry, I have my system messages separate from my chat ones.  Never mind then.  Sorry to disturb.
<maco> wartalker: what?
<EtFb> zer0o: What sort of spying are you talking about?  Do you have a credible link describing it?
<Rainium_Isotope_> hey does anyone know why the bottom task bar in kde4 would not be visible?
<wartalker> if i not restart kde, only log out then log in, the network-manager become a widget, not a icon in tray
<Rainium_Isotope_> HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT KDE4, can anyone help?
<wartalker> maco: if i not restart kde, only log out then log in, the network-manager become a widget, not a icon in tray
<bazhang> Rainium_Isotope_, please lose the caps
<DaSkreech> Rainium_Isotope_: Don't know till you ask now do we?
<Rainium_Isotope_> just trying to get some attention..
<Rainium_Isotope_> i asked..
<zer0o> EtFb: http://www.pagetable.com/?p=27
<DaSkreech> zer0o: If they do spy it's on a server level logging in from any client will have the same effect
<Rainium_Isotope_> why wouldnt the taskbar in kde4 be visible?
<maco> wartalker: er...a plasmoid you mean?
<DaSkreech> Rainium_Isotope_: You deleted it or hid it?
<maco> Rainium_Isotope_: the whole panel or the task manager? either way, what DaSkreech said
<Rainium_Isotope_> nope..
<Rainium_Isotope_> the whole panel
<maco> right click the desktop and add a panel widget
<DaSkreech> Rainium_Isotope_: and it's not hidden? When you put your mouse at the edge of he screen it doesn't come back?
<zer0o> DaSkreech: http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/02/07/0146245 (not talkin about that, that is for sure!!! but they spy personal info and specifics from the BIOS etc)
<Rainium_Isotope_> nope.
<DaSkreech> Rainium_Isotope_: you probably just deleted it then
<Rainium_Isotope_> any idea about how to get it back?
<wartalker> maco: i mean if i restart, the network-manager icon is in tray, if log out then log in, the icon disppear, it become a widget, not plasmoid
<maco> er...im gonna guess you're using kde3 if there are widgets...
<maco> i have no idea how to use kde3
<DaSkreech> Rainium_Isotope_: RIght click the desktop and add panel
<wartalker> maco: kde4.2, fresh install
<Rainium_Isotope_> alright cool, lemme get on the kde desktop and if it doesnt work ill get back on, grazie
<maco> wartalker: is it the plasmoid-network-manager its switching to?
<maco> from knetworkmanager?
<zer0o> EtFb: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=95261
<zer0o> DaSkreech: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=95261
<wartalker> i think it knetworkmanager, it is the default
<maco> knetworkmanager is being replaced in kde 4.2 with plasmoid-network-manager, i think
<maco> at least thats what seems to be happening in jaunty. knm isnt even installed by default anymore
<wartalker> maco: it is knetworkmanager, i ps aux it
<maco> is this an upgrade from kde 3 or a clean intrepid or jaunty install?
<wartalker> maco:i install from cd, it is 4.1, then update to 4.2
<BentFranklin> I have a problem with adept on one computer.  It can't find apache2
<BentFranklin> or lots of other packages.  How do I check the sources?  Also, the
<BentFranklin> appearance of adept on this system is markedly different from that on
<BentFranklin> another Kubuntu 8.10 system I have.
<maco> why is that 4 lines?
<BentFranklin> sorry I pasted it in from an emacs buffer
<maco> your sources are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BentFranklin> Here is what adept looks like on the system where it works: http://preview.tinyurl.com/a9oquv.  Here is what it looks like on the system where it fails: http://preview.tinyurl.com/bqcezh.  Both are nominally the same release.  How can they look and act so differently?
<BentFranklin> sources.list is the same on both computers
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: run sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<sparr> I have been dist-upgrade'ing since breezy, cruft is starting to become a problem, and I know I am missing out on some of the newest features.  I think I am going to reinstall for jaunty.
<maco> sparr: breezy? wow
<sparr> before kubuntu i was using debian for about 4 years, one reinstall around the middle of that too
<sparr> ubuntu devs seem to pay a lot less attention to upgrades
<EtFb> zer0o: From a quick read of the comments on those posts, I think Skype isn't doing anything unreasonable.  After all, even ls reads /etc/passwd at times, for legitimate reasons.  I think you need to stop worrying.
 * EtFb loves Big Brother!
<zer0o> EtFb: have u read this? http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=95261
<BentFranklin> DaSkreech:  Okay I did that, I assum I shoudl fetch sources again?
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: sure
<SuspectZero> how can i add a mac partition to fstab?
<DaSkreech> EtFb: Mozilla?
<DaSkreech> SuspectZero: The same way tht you mount it
<SuspectZero> no i mean does it need somehting special?
<SuspectZero> cause ntfs has ntfs-3g
<BentFranklin> DaSkreeck - same result.  I think I may need to remove adept and reinstall it.  On both of those screenshots I have clicked the View menu item.  On the failing adept the entire View dropdown is the little circle that the arrow points to.
<DaSkreech> SuspectZero: ntfs would work as well ntfs-3g just gives you more features
<SuspectZero> ah i see.
<SuspectZero> cool i think i got it
<SuspectZero> thanks
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: hmm maybe or learn apt :)
<BentFranklin> I've been all through this http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto
<BentFranklin> oh, apt also fails to see apache2
<sparr> maco: you ever notice that upgrading causes you to miss out on things?
<sparr> i know that kde 4 isn't ready, but i suspect i am getting an even shorter end of the stick than intended due to my upgrade path
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: apt-cache search apache2 shows nothing ?
<DaSkreech> sparr: What are you doing?
<sparr> DaSkreech: upgrading for "too long"
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<BentFranklin> er, that used to be the case, now I found it.  I guess adept is falling apart.  What's supposed to replace it?
<buckethead> Doh. I've been wrestling with nfs for an hour.. Forgot to poke a firewall hole. What port range is nfs on?
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: kpackagekit
<sparr> DaSkreech: when upgrading, old configuration affects new versions, often causing new features to be missed.  this happens more often in ubuntu than debian, in my experience, and i think that after long enough it becomes a problem worthy of a reinstall
<DaSkreech> sparr: agreed
<DaSkreech> What I do is just move the config files
<DaSkreech> So things pick up fresh configs then copy across the stuff that I needed
<BentFranklin> Thanks DaSkreech, the xapian commend worked.  How did you know?  I googled quite a bit for answers.
<sparr> well, there's also the matter of package cruft
<sparr> ive picked up a lot of packages i never needed, or dont need any more
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: Cause Adept sometimes doesn't rebuild the xapian database after it does an update mostly after you add new servers
<DaSkreech> sparr: Debian isn't immune to that either :)
<sparr> every upgrade i see more stuff in my startup/shutdown output that doesn't belong
<sparr> not immune, but better
<DaSkreech> Well it takes a longer time between upgrades
<sparr> ubuntu, as a community of developers, seems to put a lot more work into the new user experience than into upgrades
<sparr> not fair to compare ubuntu releases to debian releases
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu is a little spastisic monkey in comparison
<sparr> ubuntu releases "more often", but debian has rolling targets (testing and unstable) that i love dearly and wish ubuntu had equivalents for
<DaSkreech> sparr: Yeah :)
<buckethead> LOL @ little spastic monkey.
<DaSkreech> Well if debian is a better fit for you please use it
<sparr> then again, my sources list would make most devs cry  :)
<faileas> sparr: well technically, ubuntu is snapshots of sid that have been cleaned up
<faileas> and didn't debian just release lenny after like... 5 years? ;p
<sparr> i am currently mixing ubuntu feisty, intrepid, jaunty, debian experimental, unstable, testing, damn small linux, and at least 20 other distro-neutral repos
<faileas> o0
<DaSkreech> distro neutral ?
<sparr> my pinning configuration is...  non-trivial :)
 * faileas runs ubuntu, and compiles what he can't get on a repo himself
<sparr> which is annoying, since there are like 3 people on the planet who actually understand the contents of apt/preferences
<sparr> one of the least well documented parts of debian/apt
<BentFranklin> It works!
<BentFranklin> Thanks DaSkreech for the Drano
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: Duckneck is better!
<BentFranklin> LOL! later
<steve_baker> hi all
<steve_baker> new to kubuntu and want to get a bluetooth headset working
<steve_baker> looks like maybe kde bluetooth framework is the way to go?
<DaSkreech> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Slartibartfast> steve_baker: seems bluetooth is not working well in kde 4
<steve_baker> good thing i'm not using 4 :)
<Slartibartfast> steve_baker: yeah ... lucky b%$#^d :-)
<steve_baker> lol
<dev_> ircd.conf  help
<faileas> dev_: which server ?
<faileas> server/services
<COm_BOY> Hello anyone having experience with Yersinia tool
<COm_BOY> I have installed it using the repo but i find it in the Internet section in the start menu
<DaSkreech> !info yersina
<ubottu> Package yersina does not exist in intrepid
<COm_BOY> I installed it
<COm_BOY> using ADEPT
<COm_BOY> in Kubuntu
<COm_BOY> it was installed...
<COm_BOY> okey can you guys tell me some other tools which can easily penetrate into Cisco network and can be installed on Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> COm_BOY: What is it?
<COm_BOY> Yersinia is a Network penetration tool......... I cant run it , so can you guys recommend me some other
<COm_BOY> ?
<DaSkreech> Why can't you run it?
 * obzolete_ ;f
<COm_BOY> I cant see it in the Internet section
<Tm_T> COm_BOY: penetration means in this case what exactly?
<COm_BOY> Network Attacking toools like Nessus , Core Impact etc
<Tm_T> COm_BOY: sounds like illegal activities or similar
<COm_BOY> no I m making it Ethical way
<COm_BOY> I want to scan my network , for loopholes
<Tm_T> I see
<COm_BOY> there are professionals called Penetration Testers
<COm_BOY> they also do simillar activities.. to secure the network
<Tm_T> I know (:
<COm_BOY> now i want some tools for these kind of activities
<COm_BOY> i cant run Yersinia
<COm_BOY> the main core objective is to penetrate Cisco networks
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Not necesserialy
<DaSkreech> COm_BOY: Run from the command line
<rgreening> COm_BOY: how about packit
<COm_BOY> packit is a tool ?
<COm_BOY> okey tell me if i installed Yersinia , what would be the default directory it got installed
<rgreening> yes, and its in the Ubuntu repos
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: I know, was just checking
<DaSkreech> COm_BOY: You don't need to know that I think. HOw did you say you installed it?
<COm_BOY> from Adept
<tyler_d> why is it when I do nslookup mail.myserver.com I get Address:        192.168.22.136#53 -- this is the internal address of my server... but whats with the #53?
<rgreening> yersinia is in the repos too... to run it, kdesudo yersernia -G
<rgreening> COm_BOY: ^
<rgreening> sry; kdesudo yersinia -G
<rgreening> for the GTK gui or open a konsole and type sudo yersinia -h for commandline options.
<DaSkreech> !info yersinia
<ubottu> yersinia (source: yersinia): Network vulnerabilities check software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (intrepid), package size 154 kB, installed size 408 kB
<DaSkreech> Ah
<COm_BOY> THanks DUDE
<COm_BOY> Thanks Rgreening
<rgreening> np
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> today, if i do a sudo apt-get update i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125150/
<noaXess> but which source, third party source has a problem? which key is wring?
<zzillezz> why is there no automatic mentioning of hardware drivers like nvidia with jaunty alpha5 ?
<zzillezz> and when i run Hardware Drivers manually, it just hangs
<sille> anyone know how to  get rid of driver icons on desktop??
<SandGorgon> guys.. are all of you guys using phonon-gstreamer or have you switched to phonon-vlc / phonon-mplayer ? I heard that the vlc/mplayer backends are much better, but because of the licensing issues .. is not enabled by default
<wire> how can I check to see if I have hardware accelerated graphics?
<wire> I've installed the ATI graphics drivers with the hardware drivers app, but things are still slow and the effects don't look right
<zzillezz>  at least it works with you :-)
<wire> well, something crashed when it was installing
<wire> but I rebooted and it says the driver is enabled
<ash211> you can get a rough idea of graphics acceleration by running glxgears
<ash211> of course, you're not supposed to be using that for benchmarking :)
<wire> I just want to see if I have any sort of 3d (or 2d) acceleration
<wire> but I don't think I do
<zzillezz> alright, it's the belgium mirror that is down
<wire> ok, looking at the krash report, it says kmix was the app that crashed
<ash211> hmm, it's been a while but try looking at glxinfo
<zzillezz> reboot
<wire> well I tried a reboot after the driver install but no change
<wire> glxinfo returned a lot of info
<wire> what should I be looking for in there?
<ash211> I don't know offhand
<ash211> check the manpages or google would be my next step
<wire> momentarily corrupted video on gui effects, is that a known problem?
<Slartibartfast> wire ... do in a terminal "glxinfo|grep direct"
<wire> that's the most noticable issue, other than that it's just suffering from a low framerate
<wire> It says "Yes" and has all the right stuff about Open GL and the right graphics "Radeon Express"
<Slartibartfast> here it give the output: direct rendering: Yes
<wire> it did for me, too
<wire> or Radeon Xpress, heh sorry
<Slartibartfast> Then maybe you need an other ATI drive for your card
<wire> that's what I get for not c&p
<wire> this was the autodetected driver
<zzillezz> hmmm, automatic updates still doesn't work
<wire> should I be trying one directly from ati?
<wire> I mean, all indications are that it's installed correctly but it still doesn't help
<Slartibartfast> Not really sure wire, but you can try it
<wire> heh well I was just looking through the ubuntu forums for my card (200M) and "It probably will not boot into a graphical interface by default and I have yet to encounter a person with that card who successfully got their 3d acceleration working."
<wire> so that doesn't look promising at all
<wire> at least it looks like the gui boot bug was solved
<Slartibartfast> wire: to bad :-(
<sille> how to get rid of drive icons on desktop...?
<Slartibartfast> sille: which version ?
<wire> this should be dead simple, but I can't find it ... how do I reduce the sensitivity of the touchpad?
<wire> I'm looking in keyboard and mouse, but there's not the 'speed' slider I thought there might be
<wire> ah, I think Advanced > Pointer acceleration is the option I was looking for
<wire> feature request: make it a slider
<wire> hah, of course, that might be a challenge to set when the mouse is flying across the screen
<sille> Slartibartfast: sorry took so long to respond... had a "birdy" emergency....  had to seperate my 2 cockateils... lets just say they weren't fighting   :)
<sille> Slartibartfast: i believe version is feisty... ye i know.. it is no longer supported
<sille> have old pc with few resources... i dont think newer version would run very well on this system.
<Slartibartfast> what drive icons you don't want to get displayed on the desktop?
<sille> Slartibartfast:  my /, and bot mounted drives. want to keep fairy clean desktop
<sille> Slartibartfast: oops... and both (2) mounted drives.
<Slartibartfast> i know evrything what gets mounted in the /media directory gets  displayed on the desktop .... so maybe the other mounted directories you can mount on /mnt instead
<Slartibartfast> But i thought there was also some option somewhere in the settings ..... but feisty is long ago for me :-)
<sille> ok.  the / of course is root directory.   since it is my OS, dos this need to be mounted?\
<alexshenoy> anybody running 4.2 on 8.10?
<Slartibartfast> yes ... / should be mounted
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<sille> heh...he...
<alexshenoy> well i can't seem to compile new plasmoids.
<alexshenoy> and i was wondering if somebody else had this problem and new how to fix it
<alexshenoy> knew*
<alexshenoy> my best guess is that cmake is missing some files. but ive uninstalled and reinstalled all the libraries. so i really dont know what to do next
<sille> Slartibartfast: if i just delete teh icons on teh desktop, does it delete teh drive or is the icon on teh desktop a shortcut?
<wire> well, it kinda worked
<Slartibartfast> sille, i think it is a shortcut .... but if you delete them from the desktop i think they will re-appear with you next login :-) ..... although not sure
<wire> I used ati-driver-installer-8.28.8 (for Radeon Xpress 200) and now I have some 3d effects
<wartalker> knetworkmanager icon sometime not in the tray, it like a normal window, someone help
<wire> the alt-tab flipper works and so does window transparency
<DaSkreech> sille: driver icons?
<wire> however, the 2d rendering is still slow and broken
<Slartibartfast> No drive / partition icons on the feisty desktop
<DaSkreech> ok
<sille> DaSkreech: yes... my mounted drives (partitions shw on my desktop.  i really don't mind too much that my utility (mp3/avi) partitions show.. however, i would rather not have y root drive "/" showing on the destop as a shortcut..
<DaSkreech> Ok I think that's done by hal
<sille> hal?
<bothorsen> sille: hal = hardware abstraction layer, the system that handle hardware that can come and go
<wildbat> what is the commanline to install .deb file?
<alexshenoy> sudo dpkg -i file
<wildbat> ^^ thnx ~ good know ~ better then just double click ^^
<alexshenoy> no problem
<rhw1989> #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ct529> hi everybody
<wildbat> hi
<ActionParsnip1> howdy
<ct529> Parsnip: not bad .... :D .... have you had a good weekend?
<ActionParsnip1> just chillin, clearing up the mess my co-workers should have done
<ActionParsnip1> you?
<Laeborg> I can't login in my kubuntu, after I have tried to install libplasma and some compiz packages. I come to the KDM login screen, enter my password, and click enter, but then the screen is being black, and after ~2 sec im back to the login screen.
<wartalker> Laeborg: i have this problem, and i enter recovery mode, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-destop repair it
<wartalker> Laeborg: maybe you remove something
<Laeborg> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop repair ?
<wartalker> yes
<Laeborg> repair to last ?
<wartalker> Laeborg: you can try sudo apt-get install -f
<Laeborg> okay thanks, will try that
<siva> hi hello i need skype
<siva> any help as to how?
<Tm_T> !skype | siva
<ubottu> siva: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<siva> i don't see it in the usual packages
<siva> quck help..thnx
<Tm_T> siva: what is thnx?
<siva> thank you in short
<Tm_T> siva: ah, I prefer proper words in those cases (:
<siva> sorry man i got this nagging problem of typing in short words
<pfarmer> Hi all, when I do a "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m60411392 - can anyone suggest a fix?
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: ive never used safe-upgrade
<stefanro> Hi all, i just installed kubuntu 9.04 and now i now can't reboot from the desktop
<stefanro> clicking on "Restart", "Shutdown" or even "Logout" seems to have no effect
<stefanro> has anybody seen this behaviour before? any ideas?
<pfarmer> ActionParsnip1: Thanks, but - http://pastebin.com/m27628631
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: you could use apt-get to download the deb file and then run: dpkg --force-all -i <deb file>
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: you could try renaming /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-session-manager
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: just to test, if its no good, rename back
<pfarmer> ActionParsnip1: Ok, moved x-window-manager and now kde-window-manager has installed, but still same error with kdebase-workspace-bin
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: oktry renaming /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-session-manager
<ActionParsnip1> bah
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: rename that file too and rerun, see if its good
<oobe> hello i recently did a fresh install of intrepid and i immediatly upgraded to kde 4.2 and every thing is pretty much ok but my system will randomly freeze im just wondering if anyone here has had similar issue with kde 4.2 or intrepid in general and if they might have a work around or fix
<ActionParsnip1> oobe: have you installed video drivers?
<oobe> ActionParsnip, yes im using nvidia
<ActionParsnip1> oobe: did you md5 check your iso as well as verify the cd was ok on the first boot screen
<oobe> nope but i dont think that is the problem
<oobe> since there were no read errors
<oobe> and the install went fine
<pfarmer> ActionParsnip1: thanks thats worked now :)
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: ok, once its all in run: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: just to make sure everything is square
<pfarmer> ActionParsnip1: everything looks good now  - thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: groovy
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: i'd reboot to fully test but otherwise you are golden
<pfarmer> ActionParsnip1: good call, will try that
<ActionParsnip1> oobe: well its worth a check just to isolate it out
<ActionParsnip1> oobe: after a slowdown occurs, read: dmesg | tail
<oobe> yeah i do
<oobe> unfornunatly the only things i found  were 5 or 10 mins b4
<oobe> oh btw i mean a complete system freeze
<oobe> like needing to hard reboot
<shadeslayer> hi what is the package name of amarok 2.1??
<oobe> i found somthing in my logs 5 mins prior to system freeze refering to read errors on cdrom
<pfarmer> ActionParsnip1: all looks good :)
<oobe> i thought that might of been it
<ActionParsnip1> pfarmer: you win the prize
<ActionParsnip1> :D
<shadeslayer> and is there something like daemon tools for linux??
<ActionParsnip1> oobe: can you ssh in from another pc to read the logs?
<oobe> does anyone know how i can uninstall kde 4.2 and revert back to 4.1
<shadeslayer> from which i can mount ISO's???
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: what are you trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: linux can mount isos in the kernel
<oobe> ActionParsnip1, i havent tried
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: package name of amarok 2.1
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: and mounting ISO's
<oobe> i dont think i have ssh server installed this is a fresh install
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<shadeslayer> i found the command
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> ubottu:
<shadeslayer> :P
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: daemontools is full of nasty spyware too
<oobe> its running a remote backend so it would be worth checking if the remote frontend can still access it when it does freeze
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: try magicdisk
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: but the kernel can mount iso files itself
<ActionParsnip1> !neon | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<Slartibartfast> thanks ActionParsnip1, interesting
<ActionParsnip1> Slartibartfast: which bit?
<oobe> ActionParsnip, do you think it could be just my display freezing so therefore its more likely a desktop effect or nvidia driver issue
<Slartibartfast> ActionParsnip1: about project neon ... i am not part of this discussion. But still wanted to thank you for this info :-)
<Slartibartfast> as i said: interesting
<ActionParsnip1> Slartibartfast: np man, absorb all the info you can :D
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> sorry
<shadeslayer> stupid powercut
<shadeslayer> so whats the name of the amarok 2.1 package
<ActionParsnip1> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<tabla> hi ppl
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: read those guides
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | tabla
<ubottu> tabla: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tabla> does anyone here knows some good link how to set up vhost on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: one more thing,i cant get my boot splash image to work
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: it grinds my system to a halt on 1Gb ram
<shadeslayer> 3 GB here
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: add quiet to your boot options
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i think
<shadeslayer> yeah did that
<shadeslayer> still doesnt work
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: if you reinstall the kubuntu artwork i think it will sort it out
<shadeslayer> ill paste the file
<shadeslayer> reinstalling is not a option
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: apt-cache search kubuntu artwork
<shadeslayer> yeah installed that too
<shadeslayer> :(
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: its only a package, not the whole system
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> one sec ill try again
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install <whatever it was>
<shadeslayer> what would that do??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: instal the package over itself and hopefully modify the menu.list file to make the splash appear
<shadeslayer> ok
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: you need to use apt-cache to find out the package for the artwork
<drostie_> to get the "kubuntu" screen with the loader bar, you want the options "ro quiet splash"
<ActionParsnip1> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<drostie_> Well, the ro isn't necessary, but the splash is.
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<shadeslayer> i have splashy
<shadeslayer> not usplaash
<shadeslayer> *a
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: why do you need it so bad? is it really worth it?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<drostie_> ActionParsnip1: giving up? :-P
<shadeslayer> to convinconly CLIe people that linux is not
<shadeslayer> aarrrgh
<ActionParsnip1> drostie_: no i just dont see the point in stupiid splash screens
<shadeslayer> to convine people that linux is not only CLI
<shadeslayer> me neither
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: its only the bootup
<oobe> ActionParsnip1, i just relised im using the beta nvidia drivers so im installing the stable ones hard to test any thing i try to fix as the freezes happen like once 24 hrs and appear unproceable
<shadeslayer> but when i say " install K/Ubuntu "
<shadeslayer> people go " does it have a cursor?? "
<shadeslayer> ><
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: then you can educate them
<shadeslayer> haha well
<drostie_> shadeslayer: when people come to the netherlands, they ask if it's safe to drink the water. stupid questions happen.
<shadeslayer> well true,so far ive convinced 4 people to install Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> oobe: are you fully upgraded with the latest kernel
<shadeslayer> all of them had the same first question
<shadeslayer> doofus
<oobe> yeah first time im running stock kernel i usually build my own
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: well if they dont know, they will ask
<shadeslayer> yes like me
<shadeslayer> but that is one stupid wuestion
<shadeslayer> *q
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i'm sure you had some bad questions when yu first tried linux too
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i just installed it no questions asked
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> was bored of windoze
<ActionParsnip1> yeh but im sure you had some once you were in
<drostie_> I remember one bittorrent forum where I had to point out to someone, "yes, the search boxes on this site, like every search box since 1990, use quotes to do phrase-searches."
<shadeslayer> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=45651cf8-bc61-4f39-85e9-f059feaf267f ro quiet splash i8042.nomux=1
<ActionParsnip1> and its stuff you know now
<shadeslayer> thast right??
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> well thats tru
<shadeslayer> *e
<drostie_> Should be, though I don't know what i8042 is ^_^
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: looks fine to me, its not something i mess with really, maybe someone else can chip in
<shadeslayer> though i had one very stupid question,whats this " konversation " thing
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> hmm
<drostie_> you might also need the line "quiet" at the end of the boot stanza (after the initrd line).
<shadeslayer> where??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: here's mine
<ActionParsnip1> http://pastebin.com/fad9e06e
<shadeslayer> one sec have some work
<carpii> anyone had problems with an intel wireless 3945 (dell) on kubuntu 8.04 ?  I seem to remember a kernel option you had to pass but I cant remember what :(
<sancho21> When my usb start, I click open. But the url is system:/media/sdb1 instead of /media/MY_USB. I think it is better to be consistent. I'd like the later since it is compatible with df -h command
<shadeslayer> carpii: Dell, 4065 here
<shadeslayer> no problems
<carpii> on 8.04 rather than 8.10 ?
<drostie_> sancho: are you sure that's /media/sdb1 and not /dev/sdb1?
<shadeslayer>  i8042.nomux=1
<shadeslayer> thats extra i think
<shadeslayer> in mine that is
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: 2 installs??
<carpii> ah i think thats for the touchpad maybe?
<shadeslayer> ><
<oobe> shadeslayer, what does that 8042 kernel line do
<ActionParsnip1> carpii: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085
<shadeslayer> no idea
<ActionParsnip1> carpii: you can compile the driver for it
<oobe> are you using it ?
<drostie_> oobe: possibly related to this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84119
<carpii> hm i had it working on same machine a while ago, but i didnt compile anything
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i like to keep a few kernels incase the new one is bad
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> nice
<Guest92772> hie
<sancho21> drostie, yes I am
<sancho21> I use kubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i need to uninstall the oldest 2, ive not been on my system for a while
<Guest92772> hello everyone whats up
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<Guest92772> credit crunch killing us here
<drostie_> okay, so, I had a question. My taskbar was transparent for a while, and now it's not. I can't tell whether anything important happened between the two. How do I get it transparent again? (I can't see anything useful in the various System Settings menus.)
<shadeslayer> the two superkaramba widgets i installed are so cool ^_^
<carpii> its in appearance i think
<carpii> right click panel -> configure -> appearance -> enable transparency
<shadeslayer> drostie_: actually no
<shadeslayer> use a custom theme,and dont change anything
<ActionParsnip1> drostie_: i think its desktop effects enabled / disabled. I saw that happen on mine
<shadeslayer> thats how it works
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: Oxygen theme ?? nope,still blue
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: my slit it blue too
<shadeslayer> use a custom theme,itll enable transperency
<shadeslayer> ull get a black taskbar tho
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i dont use kin. i think its ghastly
<ActionParsnip1> *kwin
<shadeslayer> what do you use then??
<shadeslayer> CLI??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: fluxbox
<shadeslayer> ><M
<ActionParsnip1> and cli
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> :P
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i run kde apps, just not kwin
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> i like kwin
<shadeslayer> dont ask why
<ActionParsnip1> its too slow fory liking
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: can yu run kde on fluxbox?
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: sure, just like you can run gedit under kde, as long as you have the libs for it to run , it will run
<Guest92772> whats up with konqoueror not browsing the internet in kubuntu 8.04, firefox works well
<trylik> hi, can i set kmail not to download attachments by default?
<ActionParsnip1> Guest92772: do you have any proxys setup in firefox? do you have a firewall blocking konqueror
<ActionParsnip1> Guest92772: is it some sites you can access or none
<Jahman> hi
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: recently i was in Vista recently,kept pressing alt+F2 to open a program ><
<drostie> ug, got kicked off wireless right after I asked my question >_<
<drostie> ActionParsnip1: desktop effects are enabled. :-/
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i try to tab complete commands in irc and keep wanting to use my script names which wint work on others systems
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ok ill just add neon
<shadeslayer> and reboot
<shadeslayer> :P
<drostie> ...
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i also keep hitting tilde on my work laptop (XP) to get yakuake
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> i hadnt booted to vista in a month
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: which actually CAN run with x forwarding but its ridiculous
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> really??
<ActionParsnip1> drostie: check desktop effect settings to ensure its configured to  your taste
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: was checking if Vista hadnt died of under use
<shadeslayer> ;)
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: sure x forwarding is awesome, it will only launch the apps installed on the x forwarding system though
<shadeslayer> oh the KDE desktop thing
<shadeslayer> which can run on win
<shadeslayer> i remember reading something about it
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: yakuake is a console like interface from dom / quake / duke nukem
<drostie> ActionParsnip1: there is no effect which says "makes the taskbar translucent." :-/
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: I did not mean the applications ....I meant the desktop manager using fluxbox instead of kwin
<shadeslayer> drostie: try my method
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> change theme to custom in appearence settings
<shadeslayer> thats it
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: you can run any WM you like
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: you could even run openbox if you felt so inclined or lxde
<Dr_willis> or jwm, or twm, or wmii, or.....
<shadeslayer> lxde is too basic isnt it??
<Dr_willis> Depends on your needs.
<shadeslayer> i saw the screen shots
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: depends on your needs
<Dr_willis> screen shots dont really say a lot.. other then 'look at my colors..'
<drostie> Holy crap, shadeslayer's advice worked.
<Dr_willis> http://xwinman.org/  - window managers for X ;)
<shadeslayer> btw i have alot of problems explaining n00bs what DE's are
<drostie> I just switched to a different theme and then back to oxygen, and now it's transparent again. ^_^
<shadeslayer> drostie: :)
<Dr_willis> install a few.. let them switch around...
<shadeslayer> nope like " im using linux for the first time "
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: what did make you chose fluxbox?
<drostie> Now if only you knew a way to install custom whitespace in a panel ^_^
<shadeslayer> sorry
<shadeslayer> :P
<drostie> I know a way, but I have no idea how to use it. There are spacer widgets at KDE-Look.org.
<shadeslayer> but i have these super karamba themes you can try ^_^
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: does it integrate paticularly well?
<drostie> But I have no idea how to compile them, and cmake is giving me an annoying error.
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: i got sick of kwin wanting to do a tapdance then do what i wanted, I want something slick and snappy. I configure stuf with conf files so i dont need stupid gui apps so i jumped ship. I love the very customisable shortcut keys for runnning scripts and apps and its lightweight
<shadeslayer> measures temps and speed
<shadeslayer> why why does apt hang up
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: is kde performing much faster?
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: you can still launch the apps in the DE. It also has a hugely customisable menu which lives on the right click but can also be brought up with a hotkey
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: yes i find the apps more responsive
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: i can run kwin on my systems. i just choose not to as i want to get things done
<shadeslayer> so any easy explanation of DE
<shadeslayer> i keep telling them that they are themes
<shadeslayer> ><
<drostie> >_<
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: http://www.ghacks.net/2008/12/09/get-to-know-linux-desktop-environment-vs-window-manager
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: sounds like you arent so sure either
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: actually i jdesktopust know that they manage my
<shadeslayer> desktop
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> *just know
<shadeslayer> god darn this keyboard
<shadeslayer> the cursor keeps skipping
<shadeslayer> SPECIALLY in KDE
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: yes, kwin works well but the overall performances are a bit less than impressive at the moment
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: its not for everybody, try a few see which you prefer
<shadeslayer> if i install amarok-nightly package,will it update without adding the repo??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: no you need to add the neon repo and its key
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> whats the key??
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: thanks .... how do you actually set up kde to run on top of fluxbox?
<shadeslayer> can anyone find it??
<shadeslayer> ct529: sudo apt-get install <desktop>
<shadeslayer> press F10 to change between sessions
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: sudo apt-get install fluxbox  log off, change session to fluxbox, log in
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: then launch your favourite apps as normal
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: find the key??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: well you will need the gpg key for the repo
<ct529> ActionParsnip1: well .... that does not start kde on top of fluxbox .... it just starts fluxbox
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: but you can run kde apps, thats all i do
 * shadeslayer cant find the gpg key
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: run: sudo apt-get update   you will get an error which you can websearch fo
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> it said that it doesnt have a key
<ActionParsnip1> ct529: what were yu expecting?
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: but you have an error message you can use to websearch with
<ActionParsnip1> ooo
<ActionParsnip1> yes my oooo key work
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: maybe he wants Vbox
<shadeslayer> like one DE on ' top ' of other
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: you can only run one DE and one WM, you can just pull in other bits from the other DEs
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: like you could install gedit which is gnome based and run it in kde
<shadeslayer> but like i run openSUSE KDE on top of GNOME
<shadeslayer> maybe he means that
<shadeslayer> i know i know
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> i use it all the time
<ActionParsnip1> you are running kde, just that you have the GTK installed too
<shadeslayer> anyways
<shadeslayer> ct529: i think i got you
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: theres no 'on top of' about it
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: 1 x server + 1 DE + 1 WM
<shadeslayer> ct529: you want KDE+fluxbox @ same time
<shadeslayer> leave it
 * shadeslayer is confused between neon,usplash and vbox
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i said yes to continue without authentication,no problems right??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: sure, if you dont have the key you will need to do that each time you update the nightly build
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i cant seem to find it
<shadeslayer> all mighty google has no answers
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> found it
<shadeslayer> nm
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: any way i can get cannonical to send me free stickers,im starting a LUG
<ActionParsnip1> email and ask them
<bishopz> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bishopz> Good Morning btw.
<ActionParsnip1> hi bishopz
<bishopz> ActionParsnip1: Hi ;)
<carpii> after installing compiz and compiz-settings-manager on 8.04 / kde 3.5, i still cant see a way to customise compiz
<ActionParsnip1> carpii: run ccsm from konsole
<carpii> thanks
<carpii> i was trying to find 'compiz-settings-manager'
<ActionParsnip1> carpii: its aso in yout k menu
<bishopz> ^^
<shadeslayer> ok
<carpii> hm i cant find it in menu
<bishopz> shadeslayer: good morning
<carpii> not to worry though, i got it from term
<shadeslayer> bishopz: good afternoon
<bishopz> open konsole type in ccsm, itll load the setting manager
<ActionParsnip1> carpii: KMenu -> Settings -> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<bishopz> ^ or that
<carpii> ah yes, its listed as 'Advanced Desktop Settings' rather than any mention  of cOMPIZ
<carpii> ok thanks
 * ActionParsnip1 hates compiz
<bishopz> -does too
<carpii> i do too on my desktop
<bishopz> compiz - glitches the hell out of anything i use it on
<carpii> but laptop with just one screen, the cube is nice
<ActionParsnip1> it just gets in the way
<bishopz> mhm
<carpii> i dont use any other features really
<ActionParsnip1> kwin has a cube of its own
<bishopz> i do believe when i was new, i used the rain effect and 3dwrapper
<bishopz> rofl
<ActionParsnip1> oh the rain effect is so useful, if you wanna throw up
<bishopz> impressed my friends for a moment, then it got old fast
<ActionParsnip1> lightspeed
<ActionParsnip1> ;)
<bishopz> lolol
<bishopz> Man i woke up at 5 am to shovel 7 inches of snow
<bishopz> now im trapped on irc
<bishopz> I need a life
<ActionParsnip1> haha
<ActionParsnip1> cat bishopz > /dev/house/frontdoor < ~/hobbies.txt
<bishopz> HaHa
<ActionParsnip1> looks good, doesnt make much sense, cat + a text file (?)
<bishopz> between linux and building a new forum site for blackberrys
<etfb> How do I set up Firefox in Kubuntu to stream videos inline?  The mplayer-mozilla plugin doesn't appear to work for me -- sound is OK, video is not.
<bishopz> lol
<bishopz> eftb: try vlc
<bishopz> sudo apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: vlc has one too, could try that, the mplayer one has always flown for me
<bishopz> beat cha
<bishopz> :-P
<ActionParsnip1> apt-cache search vlc | grep moz
<ActionParsnip1> ;)
<bishopz> hater
<ActionParsnip1> werd
<bishopz> lol
<ActionParsnip1> or something
<ActionParsnip1> whatever the kids are saying
<bishopz> rofl.
<ActionParsnip1> who understands them kids anyway, stupid kids
<bishopz> The best is the newbie script kids on aol
<bishopz> trying to bring back old school shit
<etfb> Sorry, ActionParsnip1, looks like bishopz won the internet.  You get the second prize, which is gopher and usenet, so you don't go home empty-handed.
<bishopz> LoL^
<bishopz> aolers trying t0 B3 k3wL kn0 1iK3 0MG
<bishopz> x
<bishopz> i look at it and go wow, did it look that bad when i was 15 doing it?
<bishopz> -smh
<ActionParsnip1> i have l33t skillx0r wid rm -rf yo, it is kool 4 liyk mayking compooters fasxxst init lolololo111!!oneone
<bishopz> Wargasm: Good morning sir ;)
<bishopz> ROFL@U
<bishopz> no u did not...
<bishopz> yea u def. did
<ActionParsnip1> bishopz: yur soo n00b lolz
<bishopz> i know :( pls teach me
<bishopz> OMG HOW DO I REMOVE A PACKAGE IN TERMINAL>
<bishopz> lolol
<bishopz> brb coffee
<ActionParsnip1> oh noes bishopz haz haxxored my bios
 * faileas gets the gun
<faileas> ENGLISH. DO. YOU. SPEAK. IT **********?
<bishopz> uhtoh, its too early to be shot at
<bishopz> ^^
<bishopz> HaHa
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: we're just messing dude
<ActionParsnip1> hahaa
<faileas> pfft. I'm quoting a classic here ;p
<bishopz> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<bishopz> sorry i should be sleepin im a little edgy
<ActionParsnip1> !edgy
<faileas> ;p
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<bishopz> sadly, i have no more mods left for my ubuntu at the moment
<faileas> lol
 * faileas settles for the basics ;p
<faileas> i generally just add in yakuake to mine
<bishopz> lol
<bishopz> i think i might instal it on my net book next
<bishopz> for fun
<ActionParsnip1> yakuake is sweeeeeet
<shadeslayer> waaaahhhhhhhhh
<shadeslayer> my desktop filp switch is gone
 * shadeslayer sobs
<faileas> yakuake is necessary ;p
<bishopz> uhtohs
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: vlc did the trick.  Now I need to figure out where on the web I can get streamed episodes of Playschool for my daughter...
<shadeslayer> vlc ftw
<shadeslayer> ><
<bishopz> when alllll else fails
<bishopz> Google
<bishopz> mmmm my first issue of the day
<shadeslayer> hehe
<bishopz> ok, whos good with mounted drives and such?
<bishopz> external HDs
<shadeslayer> me
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> interna;
<shadeslayer> *l
<bishopz> Lol, ok think about this.
<ActionParsnip1> mplayer ftw
<shadeslayer> XD
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: i'd say youtube / googlevideo
<bishopz> My external hard drive is mounted to /media blahblah
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: or vlc-nox
<bishopz> mount points are right
<shadeslayer> whats that??
<bishopz> it wont open unless its in dolphin
<ActionParsnip1> !info vlc-nox
<ubottu> vlc-nox (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 2651 kB, installed size 7268 kB
<bishopz> and then everything is read only , meaning i cant do anything cept watch the movies or listen to the music
<bishopz> x
<shadeslayer> holy crud,neon is a 73 MB download
<ActionParsnip1> bishopz: try mounting it with -o uid=1000
<bishopz> i cant put anything else on the drive (which is the actual problem)
<bishopz> i TRIED that
<shadeslayer> no ways i need X
<bishopz> same result
 * shadeslayer loves X
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: you will still be running X, just that vlc wont have a stupid gui and use less resources
<bishopz> yea, less glitchy
<shadeslayer> how does it look??
<shadeslayer> screenshot anybody??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: try it, its installed on your system
<bishopz> ^
<shadeslayer> apt is working
<shadeslayer> XD
<shadeslayer> Neon
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: no, its ALREADY on your system
<shadeslayer> really??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: yes
<bishopz> -sits this one out dpkg -r ME
<bishopz> brb more coffee
<shadeslayer> run with sudo??
<shadeslayer> bash: vlc-nox: command not found
<shadeslayer> ><
<ActionParsnip1> why would a media player need sudo?
<shadeslayer> wth alt+tab wont gimme cover flow
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: bash: vlc-nox: command not found
<ghostcube> what is vlc-nox oO
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: then wait til neon comes down then grab it
<shadeslayer> okies
<ActionParsnip1> !info vlc-nox
<ubottu> vlc-nox (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 2651 kB, installed size 7268 kB
<ghostcube> ah commandline vlc
<ghostcube> :D
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: any idea why alt+tab wont work
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: heyt
<shadeslayer> *hey
<shadeslayer> ive set everything to default
<ActionParsnip1> ghostcube: you can run it in a normal session, it will just be the video, no gui rubbish
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: maybe its not mapped to a command
 * shadeslayer checks
<ghostcube> ActionParsnip1: ok, never tried so far
<shadeslayer> mapped
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: then map it to something else, then back
<shadeslayer> how??
<shadeslayer> keyboard and mouse??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: anything you want, its gonna go right back so go wild
<shadeslayer> Ook
<chaoslang> hi ,  are there some documents  telling  me the detail of running   the   dpkg-buildpackage commond?
<shadeslayer> nope
<bishopz> detail?
<bishopz> define detail
<bishopz> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<shadeslayer> man -k
<chaoslang> the stage of running
<shadeslayer> use that
<shadeslayer> brb
<bishopz> :-P
<bishopz> k
<bishopz> maybe im too tired but, not understanding correcty
 * shadeslayer check's out the neighboughr's car
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> i have a better one
<shadeslayer> yayyyyyy
<shadeslayer> got it to work
<chaoslang> sorry i am poor in english. i want to konw how it make the source package to binnary package?
<shadeslayer> make install maybe
<ActionParsnip1> !compile | chaoslang
<ubottu> chaoslang: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<drostie> D: wireless is now broken on my Kubuntu laptop ;_;
<carpii> how do i tell compiz cube how many desktops to use? I keep trying to change pager to 4 desktops but it goes back to 1 as soon as I close dialog
<ActionParsnip1> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<carpii> ok thx
<drostie> also, all of my customized panels were destroyed. But I'm more concerned about the wireless. --_--;;
 * shadeslayer closes desktop effects
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> what happened??
 * shadeslayer hates compiz
<shadeslayer> ^^
<drostie> Um. I changed my desktop theme. Then my computer crashed. Then, when I rebooted, my panels were gone and wireless was dead. :-X
<shadeslayer> OMG i just noticed
<shadeslayer> :O
<drostie> it was, er, rather bad.
<shadeslayer> my superkaramba theme shows 3016 MB RAM
<shadeslayer> where as there should be more
<shadeslayer> grr
<drostie> the system logs contain entries like, NetworkManager	<WARN>  wait_for_connection_expired(): Connection (2) /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/Connection/0 failed to activate (timeout): (0) Connection was not provided by any settings service
<bishopz> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<shadeslayer> drostie: maybe deleting the ~./kde folder helps
<shadeslayer> drostie: before that type lspci in terminal?
<gartral> how do i make permanent edits too the PATH from konsole?
<shadeslayer> sudo
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114634
 * shadeslayer starts powertop
<shadeslayer> is powertop of any use btw??
<chaoslang> <ubottu> i am sorry .i kown i could use the dpkg-buildpackage command to make a source package to binnary package. but i want to kown how the dpkg-buildpackage to realize it. such as the writing rules
<drostie> shadeslayer: I'm not sure I trust your advice. Esecially because deleting the kde folder will destroy my preferences that let me connect to the network in the first place, which had to be customized because knetworkmanager and the other network management thing in kde4.2 have crippled graphical interfaces that are incompatible with the entire EU's eduroam network. D:
<shadeslayer> whatttt
<shadeslayer> ok try listing your device
<shadeslayer> using lspci
<drostie> I'm serious. The default KDE 4.2 install does not come with 802.11 g (aka "Dynamic WEP") key management. knetworkmanager has it, but does not allow you to select your phase2 of authentication.
<shadeslayer> uh i use kde 4.2,i have 802.11 g,i use it all the time
<drostie> In knetworkmanager, every release since gutsy they've fixed this bug, only to have their fix not propagate to the next version, for some reason.
<shadeslayer> it came pre configured
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> is there anyway to run powertop in the background??
<drostie> shadeslayer: I have looked very long and hard at that screen. It only has three options: "WEP", "WPA-EAP", and "WPA" something else.
<chaoslang> how i could open the wireless network? the drives is already ok.
<shadeslayer> drostie: ok,dont take my advice
<drostie> Neither of the WPA screens has an option to choose a different key management, and.
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> ask somebody else
<bishopz> ok guys,
<bishopz> im going back to bed
<bishopz> see ya ina few hours
<drostie> I'm just saying that your advice started off with, "step one, break your wireless. No wait, step one, tell me whether wlan0 exists. Step two, break your wireless."
<shadeslayer> :(
<drostie> >_<
<bishopz> drostie: whats the exact problem
<chaoslang> is there some documents tell the realize of dpkg-buildpackage ?
<drostie> bishops: I think that org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings is dead. I have no clue where it is, though.
 * shadeslayer goes away
<drostie> *bishopz
<shadeslayer> bye all
<bishopz> Bye shades
<bishopz> Hmm
<bishopz> hang on
<drostie> thanks for trying at least, shades ^_^
<drostie> byes.
<shadeslayer> drostie: sorry for the wifi
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> bye
<chaoslang> is there some documents tell the realize of dpkg-buildpackage ?
<chaoslang> is there some documents tell the realize of dpkg-buildpackage  command?
<drostie> I think I'm just going to have to find a cd and burn another livecd image. Try to rescue everything I can and reinstall from scratch. --_--;;
<gartral> ActionParsnip1 I followed the link, but where do i edit it with the export PATH=$PATH:?
<bishopz> Nah
<bishopz> not yet, is it that you cant find it at all, or are your completely erroring
<bishopz> ?
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: its a konsle command
<bishopz> Here google can't find org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings
<gartral> but that wont make it permanent, will it?
<bishopz> and look top link
<drostie> bishopz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125232/
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: i think theres a bit in there to make it permanent
<bishopz> brb let me look at that
<gartral> ActionParsnip1 nope...
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: look in ~/.bashrc
<gartral> thats where i am
<bishopz> Wow.
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=969
<drostie> I need to go and get lunch anyways before the food place closes. So let me come back later. Go back to sleep, bishopz. :-)
<gartral> i dont see any other exports, or a comment saying where one would go
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: jeez
 * ActionParsnip1 takes out his spoon
<bishopz> Ill be here when you get back
<bishopz> im looking into this
<drostie> kk.
<bishopz> -loves a challenge
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: kate ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: search the file for the word path
<gartral> not there
<gartral> ActionParsnip1 there's no match for path in .bashrc under my home dir
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: add a line at the bottom to add the folder to the path
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: then when you run the shell it will get added
<gartral> just the path as a new line?
<gartral> nothing else?
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: whatever command adds the folder to the path, put it in there
<ActionParsnip1> gartral: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3199
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> im back
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: that mount command you gave me
<shadeslayer> what do i specify in mount point??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: literally any empty folder you want (just no in /proc)
<shadeslayer> ok like /home/shadeslayer/mounts??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: you can mount anywhere you wish, in /media/<some folder> or even in some folder in your home folder
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: sure why not
<shadeslayer> like above??
<ActionParsnip1> theres /mnt too if you wish
<ActionParsnip1> just make a new folder to mount to then use it
<shadeslayer> that was my next question
<shadeslayer> lol
<ActionParsnip1> and remember linux is case sensitive so fo an easy life, avoid caps and avoid spaces in mount point names
<shadeslayer> ok
<gartral> if it doesn't work, ill be back
<shadeslayer> ooooh nice
<Laeborg> Hello. Yesterday i tried to install compiz, but i couldn't see any changes after i restartet X. Today when i tried to login into my Kubuntu, i just get a black screen and then back to the kdm login screen. What can i do?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: thanks alot
<ActionParsnip1> Laeborg: try making compiz not run at startup and login, then troubleshoot
<Laeborg> how can I do so compiz dont startup ?
<ActionParsnip1> Laeborg: well do you have it autorunning, you have to manually set that up
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: a dumb question,but how do i unmount the mounted ISO??
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> i used
<shadeslayer> !ISO
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<shadeslayer> that ^
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: sudo umount /mount/point/name
<shadeslayer> point?? name??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: you need to umount the folder name you mounted it to
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i figured youd work it out with some fuzy logic
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> i tried the command
<shadeslayer> earlier before asking
<shadeslayer> but did not work
<ActionParsnip1> well duh
<shadeslayer> sudo: unmount: command not found
<shadeslayer> ><
<ActionParsnip1> how can i know where you mounted it to, it can literally be anything
<ActionParsnip1> and i said UMOUNT
<shadeslayer> ooooooohhhhhhhh
<ActionParsnip1> read the commands i give, not what you think they say
<ActionParsnip1> ActionParsnip: shadeslayer: sudo umount /mount/point/name
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> it unmounted
<shadeslayer> i thought it would be unmount
<ActionParsnip1> no or i would have said unmount wouldnt i
<Laeborg> http://pastebin.com/m3e63fd64
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> well thats the general thinking
<shadeslayer> mount and unmount
<shadeslayer> ok gtg
<shadeslayer> byee
<shadeslayer> thanks ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> np man
<shadeslayer> hehe i trouble you all the time
<shadeslayer> :P
<Laeborg> ActionParsnip1: no it isnt autorunning then
<ActionParsnip1> Laeborg: ok then you must have reconfigured your x server someho
<ActionParsnip1> w
<ActionParsnip1> maybe
<Laeborg> i have removed the compiz part from xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> compiz in xorg.conf?
<Laeborg> Section "Extensions"
<Laeborg> Option "Composite" "true"
<Laeborg> EndSection
<ActionParsnip1> oh ok
<ActionParsnip1> restart x, see if you can log in
<Laeborg> i cant
<Laeborg> have tried that
<kervel> hi, i have serious problems with my intrepid installation (KDE4.2) since yesterday: in a terminal, control C / control Z don't work anymore, and EVERY process i quit ends up as zombie
<Laeborg> http://pastebin.com/m743c77d2
<ActionParsnip1> Laeborg: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde-workspace-data
<ActionParsnip1> Laeborg: or try: sudo apt-get -f install
<UnderWraps_> Adept updated something earlier today and I then noticed that some system icons had gone missing, so I restarted and now I cannot start
<ActionParsnip1> UnderWraps_: do you get a logon screen
<UnderWraps_> I have the error messages "could not start kstartupconfig"
<UnderWraps_> yes
<UnderWraps_> after logging in I have 2 error messages
<ActionParsnip1> UnderWraps_: try booting to recovery mode in grub and fixing x
<ActionParsnip1> UnderWraps_: ahh if you can get in you are ok
<ActionParsnip1> UnderWraps_: read    dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip1> UnderWraps_: as well as other linux logs
<UnderWraps_> then "call to lnusertemp failed {temp directoried full}"
<drostie> k, I'm back ^_^
<drostie> and nobody's here... :-(
<UnderWraps_> ActionParsnip: I logged into failsafe which displays a command session, I tried  "read dmesg | less" and nothing happened
<UnderWraps_> logging into tty1 and running "read  dmesg | less" also displayed nothing
<UnderWraps_> what otherlogs can I look at?
<UnderWraps_> other logs*
<drostie> There's always the entire /var/log directory...
<UnderWraps_> "nano dmesg" works, what errors should I look for?
<ActionParsnip1> UnderWraps_: just any issues / errors
<ActionParsnip1> UnderWraps_: you could also read /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<shadowhywind> Hya all I am trying to use the new network widget for plasma, However it keeps saying [not updated yet] any ideas?
<lokai> I have a very strange problem. I've mounted an SD flash memory card and I want to remove some files that have a bunch of special characters. Lucikly, they are all MP3s. I try rm *mp3, and it says rm: <filename>: No such file or directory
<lokai> I think the really funny characters in the filenames are giving RM a hard time...but I've never had a problem like this before -- any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: try rm *.mp3
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: make sure your pwd is on the flash card
<lokai> yeah ofc pwd is where it needs to be
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: just checking
<lokai> *.mp3 gives same behvior
<lokai> ouch spelling.
<drostie> can you hack something together with ls and backticks?
<lokai> well if * doesnt expect it correctly then I'm a loss as to what to do
<lokai> *expand
<lokai> hmmm maybe GUI drag and drop? ^^
<drostie> what sort of filenames are we talking about, here?
<drostie> and how many? Can tab-completion shed some light on the problem?
<lokai> tab completion works correctly. Filenames with spaces, japaneses characters, and degree signs
<lokai> all sorts of garbage
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: do the tab completed files delete ok?
<lokai> no, same problem.
<ActionParsnip1> ahhh
<ActionParsnip1> then its not mouted user writable
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: sudo umount /mount/point
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: what file system is the SD card formatted?
<lokai> yeah not that simple...Im working with a SD card instead an ebook reader.
<ActionParsnip1> we can still mess with it
<vadi01> who uses kde 4.2 on kubuntu 8.10 here?
<ActionParsnip1> vadi01: me
<vadi01> graphics kinda bad
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: if you run: sudo fdisk -l   what is the file system?
<ActionParsnip1> vadi01: wouldnt know, i use fluxbox
<drostie> ActionParsnip1: just let mount work it out for itself?
<ActionParsnip1> drostie: looks like its tried and mounted it read only
<ActionParsnip1> vadi01: is that a question or a statement?
<drostie> welll, then specify -o defaults,rw or something ^_^
<ActionParsnip1> drostie: i was gonna use -o uid=1000
<lokai> I don't think fdisk -l is listing it
<lokai> I get sda1 through sda6, all of which are (im pretty sure) not my device
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: is the card still mounted?
<lokai> no
<drostie> can you remount it?
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: ok, remove the sd card, wait a bit, shove it back in, wait a bit
<drostie> as in, stick it back in the drive etc.?
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: once its mounted again run mount with no arguments and it will say where its mounted
<lokai> the problem is that I have to go through the book reader as a "portal", which has its own filesystem as well.
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: its more than likely fat32 or fat16
<drostie> ok, on to boot from the jaunty alpha 5 livecd and see whether my internet can be reconfigured there... ^_^
<lokai> The only way I can mount it in the first place is with a python program (not mine), so I think this is a bit trickier than moutning a filesystem.
<ActionParsnip1> lokai: sounds like it, theres gotta be some way round it
<ActionParsnip1> sounds like a project
<ActionParsnip1> can you sudo rm <one mp3>
<lokai> I'll look into it ;)
<lokai> no, doesnt work
<lokai> tried it
<ActionParsnip1> damn thats gonna be tough to crack
<chaoslang> -_- is there some documents tell the usage of debhelper
<ActionParsnip1> chaoslang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debhelper
<ActionParsnip1> chaoslang: man debhelper
<chaoslang> ActionParsnip1: 3q  it is not what i want
<kevin147> Hello
<Kevin147> Hello
<Kevin147> any1 here?
<Kevin147> :O
<mefisto__> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Kevin147> Can I help people??
<mefisto__> sure, if someone asks a question
<Kevin147> Yes?
<Kevin147> okay**
<drostie> D: the jaunty alpha 5 cd has the same error on their Network Management settings, and also doesn't come with knetworkmanager preinstalled >_<
<mefisto__> drostie: you can install wicd. it's in jaunty repos
<Pici> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> er, thats not what I meant./
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<lokai> k I did something stupid. I made a dir "~" in ~/. How do I remove it?
<drostie> mefisto: I don't think you understand. Without wifi, there are no repos.
<bothorsen> lokai: rmdir \~ perhaps?
<drostie> Pici: I know jaunty isn't always the most popular topic here, but I insist that my problems are much more with kubuntu than with ubuntu jaunty.
<Pici> drostie: #ubuntu+1 is for Kubuntu and Ubuntu Jaunty
<drostie> And this place is for kubuntu. What's your point?
<lokai> yeah, I tried rm -r ~ without thinking earlier. Luckily I realized a half sec after I typed the command so the damage wasnt too bad.
<lokai> =(
<lokai> have to reconfigure my key bindings =(
<Kevin147> I got Kubuntu
<lokai> could be worse.
<drostie> anyway, off to try to get internet from the kubuntu live cd. again. --_--;;
<BluesKaj> howdy
<manumar> hello
<manumar> i have apache 2
<manumar> etc and i want to put my domains dns to my computer
<manumar> my domain manu-mar.es
<manumar> I put this dns for redirect to everyDNS
<manumar> and in this web i create an acount etc buut it run
<manumar> not always
<lokai> what is the package name for ccsm (the compiz effects manager)?
<mefisto__> compizconfig-settings-manager
<lokai> thanks
<suklaa> hi
<suklaa> i need help
<suklaa> with storage media
<suklaa> it can't be loaded
<suklaa> anyone knows how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> suklaa USB, nmemstick, compact/flash , smartmedia ?
<suklaa> nmemstick?
<BluesKaj> err memstick
<suklaa> thanks, but i'm a newbie, what is memstick? @_@
<BluesKaj> suklaa , what kind of media connection are you trying to load ?
<manumar> emm
<BluesKaj> memstick is usually used with digital camera storage
<suklaa> well, i have windows as well. so the storage media are actually those hard diskes on my windows
<BluesKaj> ok suklaa , which kubuntu version are you using ?
<suklaa> i'm using 8.04
<BluesKaj> with kde 3.5 or 4
<BluesKaj> ?
<suklaa> hmm
<suklaa> eh, i dunno. how to ckeck it?
<suklaa> check*
<BluesKaj> suklaa, in the Konsole : lsb_release -a
<suklaa> ok, thanks!
<drostie> :D live cd internet working! ^___________^
<drostie> and \o/ enzovoort.
<BluesKaj> suklaa , open konqueror /Help/ About KDE
<suklaa> ok
<suklaa> ok, it's 3.5.9
<steve__> can anyone help me setup a gamesurge connection?
<BluesKaj> ok, open dolphin , look for" volume (ntfs)"
<suklaa> ok
<steve__> can anyone help me setup a gamesurge connection?
<BluesKaj> suklaa, it will be listed on the left hand side under places
<suklaa> thank you. well, there's no "places"...
<BluesKaj> steve__ , try #quakenet
<steve__> thanks
<steve__> #quakenet
<BluesKaj> suklaa, do you your Home Icon and Network Icon etc in Dolphin ?
<manumar> hello
<manumar> how can I execute a .pl file?
<suklaa> no, i don't
<manumar> I need it for everydns.net
<steve__> blue go back
<steve__> blue go back to quakenet pls
<BluesKaj> steve__ the quakenet chat doesn't exist on freenode ...google it
<steve__> sorry OK
<BluesKaj> manumar , try  #apache
<BluesKaj> suklaa, in the Konsole : sudo fdisk -l
<suklaa> ok
<suklaa> hm, BluesKaj, what's next?
<BluesKaj> suklaa, read this tuorial ..it can expalin it better than i can : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/i-want-to-mount-ntfs-partitions-after-booting-kubuntu-435704/
<suklaa> thank you, BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> np suklaa :)
<suklaa> :)
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<BentFranklin> hi AP
<ActionParsnip1> hi BentFranklin
<ActionParsnip1> wow its pretty quiet
<XPS_M1330> I actually run on ubuntu 8.04. I want to switch to KDE and upgrade to 8.10. I have a kubuntu 8.10 CD. will I be able to upgrade the system while keeping settings and data?
<JuJuBee> I just got a new laptop (core2 duo 2.53 w/ 6G ram).  SHould I install the 64 bit version of kubuntu?
<JuJuBee> XPS_M1330: why not install kubunt-desktop and then do the version upgrade after...
<mefisto__> JuJuBee: if you don't, you won't get to use 6GB ram
<XPS_M1330> somehow I thought it would be more simple that way
<JuJuBee> mefisto__: I am more concerned about compatibility.  Will there be compat issues?
<XPS_M1330> because if I installed KDE-desktop now it'll be Kde 3.5, then I'd have to upgrade to 8,10 then KDe4.2
<XPS_M1330> and I can't do the 8.10 network upgrade because I reached my download limit for the month
<mefisto__> XPS_M1330: do you have a separate /home partition? or a backup of your home dir?
<JuJuBee> Ah, then you should backup and install from CD.
<ActionParsnip1> XPS_M1330: you can install the beta I think KDE4.2 is intrepid and higher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6360716
<mefisto__> XPS_M1330: you can do an upgrade from the alternate cd, but not livecd
<mefisto__> XPS_M1330: if it's livecd, you have to do a new install, so backup everything you want to keep
<XPS_M1330> shit
<XPS_M1330> ok thanks
<mefisto__> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip1> XPS_M1330: if you'd read the upgrade notes before downloading ou would have seen it uses the alternative disk
<XPS_M1330> so if I install from the liveCD, all the partitions will be erased?
<ActionParsnip1> XPS_M1330: no, if you want to install with live cd you will have to makes some space to install the OS or remove the current partitions
<XPS_M1330> can't I install on the same partitions and it would do like an upgrrade?
<Rythan> XPS_M1330 No. Not from the Live CD
<XPS_M1330> darn!
<Rythan> XPS_M1330 Live CD formats all partitions with no option not to
<XPS_M1330> most simple solution is to upgrade to 8.10 then install KDE ?
<XPS_M1330> I'll have to go to university during spring break to steal bandwidth
<Rythan> Heh
<JuJuBee> Rythan: I think that is incorrect.  I ahve installed from live CD adn not formatted my /home
<DaSkreech> hi popey
<Rythan> JuJuBee Hrm ... never tried it so you may be right ... it has been quite a while.
<UnderWraps_> several hours ago I couldn't login and had several errors messages pop up "could not start kstartupconfig" then "call to lnusertemp failed {temp directoried full}". Could these errors be caused by a hard drive being nearly full? One drive is at 95%, but it is only a storage drive
<XPS_M1330> JuJuBee: could you keep all settings and data?
<UnderWraps_> I have had a look at several of the logs in var/log but couldn't see any obvious errors
<JuJuBee> XPS_M1330: what do you mean by settings?
<hondo> Any know troubles with 8.10 and mounting a separate partition for /home?
<XPS_M1330> apps preferences and such
<JuJuBee> hondo : no problem mounting sep part for /home
<ActionParsnip1> hondo: none, i do it myself
<XPS_M1330> if it didn't remove /home it kept the ~/.thunderbird/ etc...
<Rythan> XPS_M1330 That is the thing I think may be an issue. Yes some settings would be saved if you do not format /home (This requires that /home be on a seperate partition) But any settings in /etc would be over written unless you had /etc on a seperate partition and chose not to format
<ActionParsnip1> XPS_M1330: thunderbird is ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<hondo> ActionParsnip1, JuJuBee thanks -- I'm having a rough time of it
<JuJuBee> XPS_M1330: if they are in your /home then they will save, if they are in /etc for example and /etc is under /, then they will get overwritten.  Let me state the obviuos.... BACKUP first.
<XPS_M1330> ActionParsnip: ok, I just typed that randomly as an example
<ActionParsnip1> XPS_M1330: just covering ll bases :)
<Rythan> JuJuBee Always backup before an upgrade - learned that the hard way -- just once :)
<XPS_M1330> how do I know how my disk is partitioned? I'm used to a nice graphical "diskdrake" app in mandriva :P
<XPS_M1330> fdisk II guess
<hondo> In trying to move from 8.04 to 8.10, I installed 8.10 on a separate partition and used the same /home partition I used previousy
<hondo> previously
<Rythan> XPS_M1330 Yes. All that is important is that you have /home on it's own partition. You can also backup /home somewhere and restore it after upgrade too.
<hondo> Now I get a boot error "cannot access ./home
<hondo> "
<XPS_M1330> I actually run on ubuntu 8.04. I want to switch to KDE and upgrade to 8.10. I have a kubuntu 8.10 CD. will I be able to upgrade the system while keeping settings and data?
<XPS_M1330> oops sorry
<Rythan> XPS_M1330 I have done that method with little to no ill effects
<deepthought> what channel for jaunty ?
<XPS_M1330> Rythan: thanks,  I get that. I just need to figure how my disk is partitionned
<XPS_M1330> geoff@dell-desktop:~$ fdisk /dev/sda
<XPS_M1330> Unable to open /dev/sda
<XPS_M1330> geoff@dell-desktop:~$ fdisk /dev/hda
<XPS_M1330> Unable to open /dev/hda
<mefisto__> deepthought: #ubuntu+1
<deepthought> mefisto__: thanx !
<mefisto__> XPS_M1330: sudo fdisk
<deepthought> mefisto__: for kubuntu kubuntu+1 ?
<hw> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<XPS_M1330> mefisto__: right! thanks. I'm not used to that "sudo" stuff
<mefisto__> deepthought: don't think there is a separate kubuntu jaunty channel
<XPS_M1330> hw: try opera
<hw> !firefox hardy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox hardy
<deepthought> mefisto__: ok, iĺl try there... seeya (through tha wirez that iz)
<hw> Hmm, what happends to the fonts of firefox in hardy... ?
<ActionParsnip1> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<XPS_M1330> I figure it nothing is mounted as /home/ then /home is part of the root partition?
<Daviey> XPS_M1330: yes
<ActionParsnip1> XPS_M1330: /home (if you are using a seperate partition) will be an empty folder
<XPS_M1330> is there a visual disk utility that would display a disk's partitions and free space like diskdrake?
<ActionParsnip1> XPS_M1330: then when you mount to it, it becomes populated
<ActionParsnip1> XPS_M1330: sudo fdisk -l and df -h
<XPS_M1330> what does fdisk -l do?
<XPS_M1330> ActionParsnip: thanks, df is what I was looking for
<UnixOne> Different Wallpaper per Desktop. Is that possible in KDE4.2?
<deepthought> Slartibartfast: deepthought sez hi !
<Slartibartfast> deepthought hehehe ... earth will give the answer
<joshjtl> hey folks in intrepids version of kde, are multiple panels still unavailable? kde has been fully released right? no longer just a preview version?
<Slartibartfast> 42
<hondo> JuJuBee, ActionParsnip: Is it possible that during the install of the second instance of Kubuntu that it reads a setting from /home telling it to use proprietary nvidia drivers that aren't yet installed on the new instance of Kubuntu?
<UnixOne> joshjtl: yes multipanel is possible, I have kubuntu 8.10 and kde4.2
<UnixOne> but one panel is enough
<UnixOne> for me
<deepthought> Slartibartfast: indeed my age, sorry for the offtopic-frenz all users !
<joshjtl> right for you :)
<UnixOne> I don't even need a panel. I need a dock and a finder like osx
<UnixOne> :P
<joshjtl> UnixOne: do you use any of the linux alternatives?
<joshjtl> i forgot to upgrade to 4.2
<UnixOne> joshjtl: what do you mean? by linux alternative?
<DaSkreech> UnixOne: No It's not, Write one :)
<afeijo> who knows eeepc ? how to boot using my USB?
<UnixOne> I have kubuntu as my main os, but will install osx in 2 weeks on my second hd.
<afeijo> what key should I press on the boot startup?
<UnixOne> DaSkreech: however. I can write an app that changes wallpapers.. If I knew who to tell that it shall chaneg the  wally
<UnixOne> I mean it's not saved in gconf as I know :D
<joshjtl> I would REALLY like to see a kde theme like this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Schwermetall?content=55578  or like this even! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603348
<DaSkreech> UnixOne: Ha ha :) Take a look at the current desktop Container plugin. You may want to jum in #kwin to ask them what you need to get from dbus to know of a desktop change
<UnixOne> DaSkreech: It would be a timesaver if there was already such thing. I was talking about a shell script.
<UnixOne> Diashow for my desktop is.. useless
<joshjtl> tell me thats not goregous
<UnixOne> a wallpaper per desktop is not possible in kde4.2??
<DaSkreech> UnixOne: not for KDE 4.2 as far as I know I would suspect there is already support in KDE 4.3 though I honestly hven't checked. I would say if you are going to fix a small issue fix it properly
<DaSkreech> UnixOne:
<DaSkreech> Not as it shipped
<UnixOne> DaSkreech: yes, I remember there was support for a wallpaper per desktop on an old 3.x kde
<DaSkreech> UnixOne: Yes KDE4 Desktop was rewritten from scratch so somethings are just coming back in. The entire background system is a plugin so you can simply write a plugin (patch in this case) to get that in
<UnixOne> DaSkreech: this guy has the same opinion about kde as me http://forum.kde.org/kde4-composite-vs-kde4-activity-t-10158.html and all he got told is wait.
<hondo> If I try to install 8.10 using a separate legacy partition for /home the install fails; however, if I empty the /home partition the install succeeds. Any thoughts?
<DaSkreech> Which guy?
<UnixOne> DaSkreech: cool, I just learned latex. i know java etc. and now it's time for (what language do you use for kde programming) ?
<DaSkreech> In generall C++
<DaSkreech> It's like a Java that points :)
<UnixOne> DaSkreech: trops. in that link I sent you
<joshjtl> it doesnt seem like kde 4 themes have gone very far...
<joshjtl> anyone know if konqueror can be used properly with gmail yet
<UnixOne> I've got a half year of experience with c++, which is by far not enough. I tend to write deadly loops, which lock the system out :D
<UnixOne> joshjtl: why don't you use kontact?
<chris__> hi everyone
<UnixOne> it's the best PIM dato, I've used
<joshjtl> UnixOne: i like gmails web interface... it also has chat built in
<DaSkreech> UnixOne: There is "some support" for what they are talking about but it's not visible to users
<neo_schranzer> wasn't it easy chris? :D
<UnixOne> joshjtl: then add a plasma widget onto your desktop with a webbrowser.. there is such a widget
<chris__> would anyone mind helping me to install a theme for kubuntu
<UnixOne> chris__: which version?
<chris__> 8.1
<joshjtl> UnixOne: what would that do?
<chris__> i went to kde-look.org and got one that i really liked, but i can't get it to install
<chris__> yeah it really was neo...thanks
<chairman_> yeahno problem. click on settings,then desktop,and go from there
<neo_schranzer> good ;)
<UnixOne> joshjtl: just http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kontact
<UnixOne> chris__: do you have kde4.2ß
<UnixOne> ?
<chris__> no i have 4.1
<chris__> i haven't been able to update to 4.2
<UnixOne> ah. In kde4.2 that's automatic. it downloads themes automatically from the web, when you select it
<chris__> well then i don't know
<UnixOne> chris__: same for emoticons, wallpapers, designs, grub usplash, etc.
<UnixOne> chris__: just activate the backports ;)
<chris__> ok i don't wanna sound stupid here...lol...but how do i do that
<joshjtl> UnixOne: it also just seems like kde devs could add whatever is necessary to make gmail work in konqueror, its a very widely used website
<DaSkreech> joshjtl: Other way around
<UnixOne> np chris__ open adept -> goto sources
<UnixOne> np chris__ edit the software sources
<UnixOne> np chris__ adept is open/remove software
<chris__> ok
<XPS_M1330> someone told me the other day to install some app that tests battery usage and makes suggestions
<XPS_M1330> can't remember what that program is
<chris__> ok i've got adept up
<UnixOne> sup
<chris__> is it odd that i've also got synaptic?
<UnixOne> no
<UnixOne> you could also do the same in synaptic. I prefer synaptic over adept
<chris__> alright let me start up synaptic
<chris__> i've got more use with that
<UnixOne> chris__: I guess you know howto edit software sources there..
<chris__> what repositories do i use?
<UnixOne> chris__: mark all except sources
<chris__> ok
<mefisto__> chris__: in the updates tab, turn on "unsupported updates"
<chris__> ok
<MaGicKanGaRoo> is there a channel dedicated to jaunty
 * MaGicKanGaRoo bets its called jaunty...
<mefisto__> MaGicKanGaRoo: #ubuntu+1
<UnixOne> joshjtl: hey this maybe exactly what you've been searching for ;) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p97_H9ZIfMc&fmt=18 &fmt=18 makes the quality higher
<joshjtl> what browser do you all use mainly?
<chris__> thanks unixone
<chris__> and mefisto
<UnixOne> joshjtl: midori plus latest webkit. opera latest
<chris__> i've got to head to work, but my computer is updating right now so hopefully i'll be good to go
<joshjtl> ah opera probably works better than firefox
<joshjtl> i remember reading about a firefox-qt project
<UnixOne> joshjtl: firefox-qt?
<joshjtl> yeah
<UnixOne> cool there is animated wallpapers for plasma
<UnixOne> I already know that you can use xml as wallpaper so you've got timed wallpapers. evening morning etc.
<tomek> witam
<MaGicKanGaRoo> thanks mefisto
<doktoreas_> is there a kubuntu livecd with just kde 4.2 ?
<tomek> english only?
<tomek> czy po polsku tez?
<Pici> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tomek> thx
<UnixOne> doktoreas_ no but try jaunty
<joshjtl> i am still pretty unhappy with adept
<joshjtl> is there a repo i need to add to get opera ?
<UnixOne> joshjtl: no goto www.opera.com
<UnixOne> joshjtl: you also install opera 10.. wich alpha :D
<UnixOne> but somehow more stable than the final of 9.63 imho
<joshjtl> ok thx
<UnixOne> take gcc4 qt4 ^
<joshjtl> oh right
<UnixOne> I use opera's irc often. it's nice
<joshjtl> UnixOne: hmmm i only see gcc4 qt3
<BentFranklin> I want to make an automated backup script for full system dumps to a NAS samba share.  I don't care about incrementals.  I don't trust the NAS to preserve ownerships/permissions.  Could I just tar from root, then zip it and copy it over.  What happens when tar runs into its own output file?  Are there downsides to tarring?  I've read most of the !backups links.  Also, to restore the tar to a new disk, I'd have to install to that di
<BentFranklin> from CD, then install samba.  Then, when I untar, how do I make sure it erases/overwrites everything?
<UnixOne> joshjtl: it was for opera10 only http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/10.0-Alpha-1/intel-linux/
<UnixOne> the last item
<UnixOne> yeah I found a wallpaper changer for kde
<UnixOne> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Wally?content=98455
<joshjtl> yeah not 64bit though
<UnixOne> joshjtl: there is a 64 version, go one or two folder ip
<UnixOne> up
<UnixOne> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/10.0-Alpha-1/x86_64-linux/
<joshjtl> UnixOne: right but its gcc4 qt3
<UnixOne> I've got 32bit.. so
<joshjtl> weird they would make it for 32 and have other ones for 64
<UnixOne> hehe
<UnixOne> 64bit ain't popular enough yet. but thanks to amd it goes more into the public
<joshjtl> it really is popular enough now
<UnixOne> cu
<joshjtl> l8r thx
<shadeslayer> yayy new kernel
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip:new kernel and menu.list fixed splash
<snikker> hi, "num lock" button (even if it's enabled) doesn't work inside nano editor (i'm unable to type numbers with num pad), but work fine inside konsole... how fix this?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: but it also gave me a option to chain load to grub 2 :O
<BentFranklin> I want to make a full system dump to a NAS samba share.  I've read most of the !backups links.  Are there downsides to tar?  Does it preserve permissions?   Also, to restore the system to a new disk, I'd first have to install a bare system and samba to that disk, and then untar.  How do I make sure it erases/overwrites everything and doesn't leave cruft.
<shadeslayer> anyone who has the new kernel???
<shadeslayer> no one??
<shadeslayer> strange
<snikker> shadeslayer: i've got it
<UnderWraps_> shadeslayer: what is the new kernel?
<snikker> shadeslayer: i've instelled it about - min ago...
<snikker> shadeslayer: about 10-150 min. ago... why?
<snikker> shadeslayer: he's go away :)
<mefisto__> snikker: start nano with the -K option
<fernando> alguien que hable español
<Guest58081> I have problem with gambas
<snikker> mefisto__: ok, now i try...
<snikker> mefisto__: it doesn't work...
<mefisto__> snikker: it does for me. nano -K
<snikker> mefisto__: sorry, it work!!! i've typed lowercase k,
<snikker> mefisto__: thank you very much :)
<snikker> mefisto__: every time i must tupe -K option, or is possible to workaround this?
<mefisto__> snikker: you could make an alias to start it with the -K option, and put it in ~/.bash_aliases or ~/.bashrc
<snikker> mefisto__: ok, very good... thanks again!
<joshjtl> any way of making adept use synaptic as a backend?
<pisnaz> G-day all
<pisnaz> DaSkreech: quick q for you when you get a min.
<DaSkreech> Uh huh
<pisnaz> what do you use for tagging of mp3s and album covers?  Just amarok or..?
<pisnaz> it appears my collection is wacky lol
<DaSkreech> Well there was a mass id3 tagger that I used until I realised that a lot of my files are physically incorrectly named
<DaSkreech> and with like 55 GB of Music that's an issue :)
<DaSkreech>  so I just made a huge playlist and started eliminating thigns I knew to be correct and fixing stuff that was obviously wrong
<pisnaz> oh lovely..Yeah not having great luck witha  ton of the taggers out there.  Even picard is acting up, think it may be due to the majority of my album tags saying Best of and causing chaos.
<DaSkreech> Sooo that's not a lot of help :)
<pisnaz> Sigh afraid you were gonna say that rofl
<DaSkreech> I think that Amarok had a special case for best of
<pisnaz> Nasty thing is I was sure I did that prior to my last backup
<DaSkreech> or was it various artists?
<DaSkreech> one of the two
<pisnaz> various artists I think
<DaSkreech> Well if you are in Amarok ask wheels about tagging that would be the guy in the know
<pisnaz> May bring the media system up to amarok2, and start working I guess.  or open a smb share and use the tagger off my win system.
<pisnaz> oh never thought of that
<pisnaz> lol nice topic in amarok
<pisnaz> brb
<Shura`> Hi there. I have a problem. When I close Konqueror, all cookies are deleted. So the next time I start Konqueror, I have to re-log in every sites… Someone can help me please ? Thank you
<nyad> hello, I am trying to host warcraft3 games with wine, I did this on 8.04 no problem, but in 8.10 people can't join my games but I can join theirs. I have forwarded all my ports and the system is configured the same as my 8.04 one yet they can't join, what must I do to fix this?
<nyad> must I add the warcraft server to /etc/hosts?  or should I place my lan IP of 10,0,0,x there?
<SJr|Work> I keep getting "Your monitor setup has changed" prompts about 4 per second, making KDE unusable. I'm not sure how to prevent it from happening.
<J_A_X> hey guys.  Having some sound problems here
<J_A_X> using ALSA, but there seems to be a conflict between Audacious and the flash player
<J_A_X> they can't work at the same time, and sometimes won't be able to play at all unless firefox/audacious is restarted
<J_A_X> any way to fix this?
<Codd> im on 8.10 with latest updates/upgrades installed and nvidia 177 binary blob on a XFX6200 w/256mb vram and 512MB RAM. I have some eyecandy going and it seems to be pretty fluid but when ever I scroll in a web page (firefox/konq) or a large folder (Dolphin) I get some really nasty slow downs and page tearing where it looks like a half second delay between the left and right hand of the screen being rendered followed by another half
<Codd> second of gui lockup before I scan scroll again
<Codd> anyone else have similar issues?
<ActionParsnip> Codd: could try the 173 driver or the 180 driver to test
<Codd> ActionParsnip; the 180 driver doesn't show up in hardware manager, how do i get it?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> hello, on kubuntu 8.10 live mode the screen flashes to black for a milisecond every few seconds. is that a known issue?
<Codd> LOGANonUBUNTU: what kind of video card and what drivers are you using?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> Also I sort of miss my apps I use normally (on windows) like firefox and pidgin. It has some alternatives. Why arent the big names on the CD? (I tend to use the buntus in live mode for now)
<LOGANonUBUNTU> I have an nvideo gforce 8800 something
<Codd> LOGANonUBUNTU: I hear you with firefox and pidgin, you can install them via terminal 'sudo apt-get install firefox pidgin'
<UnderWraps_> shura: have a look in Konqueror/settings/configure Konqueror, there is a section devoted to cookies
<LOGANonUBUNTU> Codd: I hear you but as a live cd user it would be more usefull if it was 'pre-installed'
<vbgunz> I honestly dont think sound will be up to par even with Windows for atleast several years. theres always sound problems and you're just lucky if it works at all even on a card create by Richard M Stallman himself :P
<LOGANonUBUNTU> i like the GUI of kubuntu better than Ubuntu I think
<LOGANonUBUNTU> On ubuntu I miss the cool widgets :D
<Codd> LOGANonUBUNTU: same here, I find for installing eyecandy and themes/backgrounds kde is much better and slicker
<Codd> theres still widgets in kde ... just click the right end of the task bar ;)
<LOGANonUBUNTU> things I miss in kubuntu are Firefox, Gimp, Open Office, VLC, Blender and probably a few more. Using those apps will ease old windows hags like me into kubuntu easier. Im on Ubuntu right now, because it has familar apps. (And doesnt blink every few seconds
<LOGANonUBUNTU> no widgets in Ubuntu?
<Codd> LOGANonUBUNTU: I have to say that from using linux for the past 8yrs I think it is getting pretty good, I've installed ubuntu/kubuntu on a couple of machines for friends that just surf once in a while on somewhat old hardware and they think I'm a god after I show them how to install / search synaptic
<Codd> LOGANonUBUNTU: so do you have the nvidia drivers installed or the open source drivers?
<LOGANonUBUNTU> i run live CD
<LOGANonUBUNTU> so i run it 'out of the box'
<Codd> check in Applications > System > Hardware Drivers
<Codd> sometimes it installs on its own sometimes not...
<mefisto__> Codd: that's not going to work on livecd though, since you need to reboot after the drivers install
<LOGANonUBUNTU> you can isntall software with live but drivers is harder I guess...
<Codd> is there a kernel line you can add to get it to install automatically?
<dromer> Codd: do you know why the nvidia 180 drivers are not in ubuntu yet?
<dromer> or do I need to run jaunty for those?
<Codd> dromer: right now I can get that in jaunty but pulseaudio is messed up so I had to back down
<dromer> that's because puleaudio sucks
<dromer> hmmm, but I just upgraded to intrepid
<dromer> and I don't really want to run unstable on this machine
<Codd> right now it does ... pretty bad too, I was getting some nasty stuttering
<dromer> or testing for that matter
<dromer> ok, sucks
<dromer> hmm, I'm having so trouble with the tvout of my geforce 6200
<dromer> I can only get b/w output
<dromer> and sometimes x flips out on the output and it's in color, except all the red is green
<Codd> dromer: did u check the settings in 'nvidia-settings'?
<dromer> there's not anything to set
<Codd> nothing?
<dromer> like pal/ntsc or something
<dromer> wel, nothing related to color or anything, I tried the 177 and 173 driver
<dromer> too bad the 180 driver isn't available yet, that might fix it ..
<vital> anyone know of any other kde-svn repository but the project-neon one?  the neon repository isn't updated since a long time
<Codd> dromer: I have the same card and a CRT TV connected to the s-video, under "GPU0" I get TV-0 with a buch of options relating to things like hue, staturation ...etc
<Codd> thats with 177 drivers
<dromer> wel ok, I get _that_ but those settings don't help anything
<dromer> you have normal color output?
<dromer> hmmm, I'm using an svid>comp converter though .. but I don't think that should matter
<Codd> my color is fine (other than the fact I need to get a new TV ;)  but I think the driver might try to do some 'magic' by trying to detect settings of the tv on start up
<dromer> hmm
<Codd> I know when I first installed kubuntu the tv was off and when I turned it on I got some nasty garbage on the screen but when I left it on and restarted it started to work again
<Codd> if the tv isn't on when the driver loads it messes up
<dromer> well that's not the case, I rebooted a couple of times
<dromer> I'm going to revert to 177 again (have 173 now), but I don't think there's anyting extra in the settings
<mefisto__> can't you download the 180 driver?
<Codd> only if you hit on one of the devels ;)
<dromer> not from the hardware drivers manager, and my experience with ubuntu is shit gets messed up when installing non ubuntu packages or eslf-compiled software .. I'm sure going around the hardware driver manager will mess things up good
<jussi01> !ohmy | dromer
<ubottu> dromer: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<dromer> sorry jussi01
<dromer> did I say the s-word?
 * dromer restart pc for 177 to be used, brb
<SJr|Work> How do I install KDE 4.2 on Interprid, I uncommented backports, but I'm still getting some things being held back
<roby> salve
<psyk0> #
<goofey> SJr|Work: this should work: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-42-stable-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<dromer> Codd: hmmm, I actually think it might be the card or the converter-plug, because when booting up, both screens show the bios, which has some color in it which is b/w on the tv
<SJr|Work> Oh so I shouldn't use the backports version
<goofey> SJr|Work: all I know if those instructions worked for me
<goofey> er, *is*, not if
<mefisto__> SJr|Work: have you done sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<SJr|Work> no
<SJr|Work> I was doing an upgrade
<mefisto__> SJr|Work: do the dist-upgrade and you should get the "held back" ones installed
<SJr|Work> Hmmmm I think I'm heavily corrupted
<mefisto__> corrupted?
<SJr|Work> HMMMM after I log in via KDM I don't get anything of use
<SJr|Work> it just hangs
<SJr|Work> Even with a dist-upgrade
<mefisto__> did you get all the available upgrades?
<SJr|Work> Yes I'm doing this on the command line
<mefisto__> and they all installed without errors?
<SJr|Work> Oh fixed it, I needed to grab kubuntu-desktop as well it looks like
<mefisto__> is it 4.2 now? check in konqueror or konsole help menu, about KDE
<SJr|Work> Yup it appears to be
<MaPkO> hello alls
<MaPkO> please for help ? :S
<Codd> MaPkO: whats up
<MaPkO> i have big problem :(
<MaPkO> with my wireless
<MaPkO> please for help.. :/
<Codd> ...
<Codd> whats the problem?
<Codd> :)
<MaPkO> i`m connecting to my router
<MaPkO> with usb wireless adapter
<MaPkO> the connection is WAP protected
<MaPkO> i enter the password
<MaPkO> and i got connection..
<MaPkO> but.. i got IP adress from DHCP
<MaPkO> but when i try to ping google.com or the gateway i dont have nothing back :(
<Codd> try to ping somthing 'ping www.google.ca
<MaPkO> i was try to search on web .. maybe someone has the seem trouble, i try everything but nothing
<MaPkO> yes i try to ping google.com
<MaPkO> also try to open web site
<Codd> what happens?
<MaPkO> ping gateway
<MaPkO> nothing... no connection :S
<joshjtl> check out these intersting kde/qt projects: http://api.qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Antico+Deluxe?content=95422&PHPSESSID=88c96f46d75a76b5c2294091688e54f6      and     http://chakra-project.org/
<Codd> can you paste the ping results in a PM ?
<MaPkO> i`m on windows :S
<MaPkO> my kubuntu is installed on another HDD
<MaPkO> i must change to kubuntu i must..
<MaPkO> i see on ifconfig also wmaster0
<MaPkO> i try some commands founded on web
<MaPkO> and i got also some error hardvare address something error.. 180
<MaPkO> for that wmaster0
<Codd> MaPkO: I don't think thats your wifi interface, it shows up but you should also have a 'wlan0' device
<joshjtl> some really needs to make a kde theme like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603348
<MaPkO> yes i got wlan0
<MaPkO> also on knetworkmanager
<MaPkO> i`m connecting with knetworkmanager
<MaPkO> i can connect wireless
<MaPkO> i got ip from dhcp
<Codd> what happens when you ping the router?
<MaPkO> but when i try to surf or ping the router is unsuccessful
<Codd> try to ping the router
<MaPkO> yes i was try
<MaPkO> i didnt get ping back
<Codd> if your ip is '192.168.x.x' the ping should be 'ping 192.168.x.1'
<MaPkO> 100& loss
<MaPkO> no.. the router ip is 192.168.1.254
<jschall> how can i get flash working in 64 bit konqueror?
<Codd> does it time out or do you get 'no route to host'
<MaPkO> i got ip x.x.1.64
<MaPkO> i will now replace the hdd and i will run on the kubuntu
<MaPkO> tell me everything what u need so i can save on the usb and give to you
<Codd> MaPkO: It would be great if you could get the output for, lspci, iwconfig, ifconfig -a, lsmod
<jschall> flash is only partly working in 64bit konqueror
<Codd> and 'ping 192.168.1.254'
<MaPkO> good :)
<MaPkO> wait so save that commands on my usb..
<MaPkO> and thanks you soo much for ur help !
<Codd> np, I gotta reboot brb
<MaPkO> kk
<mefisto__> jschall: are you using the 64bit flash plugin?
<jschall> mefisto__: yes
<jschall> adept crashes a lot...
<MaPkO> Codd
<MaPkO> ?
<Codd> yup
<MaPkO> i got the outputs
<MaPkO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125462/
<Codd> dont paste it here PM me and do it ther or goto pastebin.com
<Codd> :)
<MaPkO> there is the link :)
<MaPkO> sure i will not paste 213 lines on the channel lol :)
<Codd> MaPKO; just making sure ;)
<MaPkO> so Codd what u mean ? :/ can be fixed this issue ?
<Codd> it looks like you have 2 wired ethernet jacks and 1 wireless?
<Codd> is that right?
<MaPkO> yes
<MaPkO> one ethernet on the motherboard
<MaPkO> and one added
<MaPkO> and wireless usb adapter
<Codd> are you using any of them?
<MaPkO> nope
<Codd> the wired ones ...
<MaPkO> at the moment none of the wired connections i use
<MaPkO> just wireless
<john_> hey
<BentFranklin> MaPk0:  I had a problem yesterday that network manager hosed my resolv.conf file.  I put "nameserver 192.168.1.1" in it and that fixed me up.  Substitute your local router IP address of course.
<MaPkO> i was see
<MaPkO> on /etc/resolv.conf
<Codd> MaPkO: also if your going back to the computer the output of : lsusb and route : would be good as well
<MaPkO> and there is the my gateway ip inserted
<john_> soo.. I have a fresh install of 8.10 and upgraded to kde 4.2. what package should I apt-get to install driver for my radeon 9600? or should I activate the one in 'Hardware drivers'?
<MaPkO> Codd u need lsusb and route ?
<Codd> MaPkO: there may be a bad route giving you the issue
<Codd> that could help
<Codd> john_ try playing around with compiz and see how you like it, I think the open source drivers for that card are pretty good
<MaPkO> ya ya !
<MaPkO> maybe is that Codd
<MaPkO> i was try route
<Codd> lol
<MaPkO> and i was didnt see the gateway ip..
<MaPkO> what is the command to i insert the gateway ?
<Codd> you like star wars you do?
<heinkel_111> out of curiosity what has made compiz so cool as an add-on now that 3D desktop effects are included by default?
<MaPkO> so next maybe will be that i can connect on the irc via my new kubuntu :D
<MaPkO> Codd what is the command for inserting the route gateway ip ?
<Codd> MaPkO: your default route should be wlan0 so 'sudo route add default gw wlan0' would do it
<MaPkO> :D
<MaPkO> i mean will this help !!
<Codd> mabe
<john_> Codd: yep, this will be the first thing i'll do :) but is there any difference between the driver in 'Hardware drivers' and packages downloaded by console?
<Codd> john_ nope
<Codd> you have the 'radeon' drivers (open source) and the ati-fglrx
<MaPkO> Codd i`m gonna replacing the HDD.. i will be back to say you the result..
<Codd> learned he is in the way of the tux
<john_> Codd: ok, thx :)
<Codd> np
<ubuntu__> what is kubuntu default root pasword
<Codd> ubuntu_. no one knows :) you have to change it using 'sudo passwd root'
<ubuntu__> lol
<ubuntu__> ok
<Codd> ubuntu_ im pretty sure its randomly generated on the first install
<mefisto__> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Codd> the wisdom here is great all I can see now is blonde, readhead ...
<Codd> and these green letters are scrolling down my living room
<Viking667> Hey there. In the Adept Update section, I notice sometimes there's two bars, one for each file downloading. How could I erm, increase that beyond two, so I could (for example) have five downloading?
<john_> ok, me once again :) I can't activate ati driver in 'Hardware drivers'. What package(s) should I apt-get?
<mefisto__> xorg-driver-fglrx
<john_> thx :) only this one?
<lucas_> hi. i cannot change to webkit engine. whenever i execute "keditfiletype text/html" i get "cannot write to /home/lucas/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list"
<MaPkO> sudo route add default gw wlan0'
<MaPkO> leopard@leopard-pc:~$ sudo route add default gw wlan0
<MaPkO> [sudo] password for leopard:
<MaPkO> wlan0: Unknown host
<MaPkO> :(
<ScorpKing> MaPkO: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254 wlan0
<ScorpKing> MaPkO: or whatever the ip is
<nkat> please how can i make a file RW with chmod command ?
<MaPkO> yea.. its 1.254
<MaPkO> chmod 777 file
<nkat> MaPko: thank you verry much...
<MaPkO> np
<MaPkO> ScorpKing
<MaPkO> are u here?
<ScorpKing> MaPkO: sudo route add default ip.add.res.s might work as well
<MaPkO> leopard@leopard-pc:~$ route
<MaPkO> Kernel IP routing table
<MaPkO> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<MaPkO> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<MaPkO> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 wlan0
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MaPkO> i have problem in route
<MaPkO> i cant get internet :S
<MaPkO> i got Ip adress from the dhcp
<MaPkO> but i cant ping the gateway
<ScorpKing> MaPkO: what is the dhcp router's ip address?
<MaPkO> the ip witch dhcp was released me ?
<ScorpKing> no
<ScorpKing> the router's ip
<MaPkO> 192.168.1.254
<ScorpKing> ah
<ScorpKing> MaPkO: did you run - sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254 wlan0
<ScorpKing> ?
<MaPkO> i was run just sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254
<MaPkO> and sudo route add default gw wlan0
<MaPkO> but this command witch u gived me i didnt
<ScorpKing> run it
<MaPkO> i need replace the hdd
<MaPkO> :S
<MaPkO> coz my ubuntu is installed on another hdd
<MaPkO> i will be back with result..
<ScorpKing> ok but i might not be here
<MaPkO> ahh..
<MaPkO> ok thanks anyway :)
<MaPkO> ;)
<lucas_> hi. i cannot change to webkit engine. whenever i execute "keditfiletype text/html" i get "cannot write to /home/lucas/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list"
<ScorpKing> lucas_: that is a weird location
<ScorpKing> lucas_: what does ls -l /home/lucas/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list show?
<lucas_> -rwx-wx-wx 1 root root 94 2009-03-02 19:06 /home/lucas/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<lucas_> coz i put chmod a+x+w
<ScorpKing> lucas_: there is your problem. it's owned by root
<lucas_> but i cannot write to it anyway
<lucas_> chown ?
<ScorpKing> lucas_: run - sudo chown lucas:lucas /home/lucas/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<bostizar> hola a tod@s
<lucas_> coo thx
<lucas_> cool thx
<ScorpKing> lucas_: chmod a+x+w will only allow the owner to change it as you can see -rwx- for root. you have to say chmod o+w
<lucas_> ScorpKing: i see. now i got webkit up and running in konqueror
<ScorpKing> nice :)
<Dr_willis> siounds like someone ran stuff as root shen they shouldent of :)
<ScorpKing> Dr_willis: i happens :)
<ScorpKing> it*
<ScorpKing> heh
 * Dr_willis happens
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !azurus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azurus
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<michael__> hello there
<michael__> is 4.1 still a little buggy or am I just too new
<Dr_willis> Go get 4.2
<Dr_willis> everyone says its much improved.
<Asrafel> ciao a tutti
<michael__> I just did a fresh install and the driver installer for my Nvidia and it wasnt doing anything (for a while) so I closed out
<michael__> not I dont even have the option to install 3d support now
<michael__> yikes
<MaPkO> i still has problem with my wireless :(
<MaPkO> why my wireless doesnt work ??
<DaSkreech> michael__: It's a little buggy
<michael__> I forced myself to upgrade to 8.10/4.1
<DaSkreech> Esp when compared to KDE 3
<michael__> how do I install my video drivers
<DaSkreech> but then KDE3 had like 3-4 years of coding
<DaSkreech> KDE 4.1 has had like 8 months
<Dr_willis> and kde 3 still had lots of bugs.. :)
<michael__> yeah, but not as much a windows   :o)
<DaSkreech> michael__: Ugh that made me shudder
<michael__> ha
<michael__> I just installed Windows pro 'black'
<MaPkO> windows is great..
<michael__>  and i am dual booting 8.10
<MaPkO> i never had the problems like now with the kubuntu
<MaPkO> my wireless doesnt work on it
<michael__> I have no probs with 8.04/3.5
<MaPkO> i got connection but i cant ping the router
<MaPkO> is there anyone witch can help me with this kubuntu to i can connect it on the internet via wireless?
<Dr_willis> If the wireless chipset makers  - supported linux fully.. there would be less probpelsm
<Dr_willis> it all depends on your exact wireless chipset  to a very very large degree
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MaPkO> i use wireless usb man
<MaPkO> i got connection
<MaPkO> i got ip from the dhcp
<MaPkO> but i cant use the internet and the wireless network
<MaPkO> i try to ping the router
<Dr_willis> If you cant ping the router.. it may be a gateway issue. but that would be odd.
<Dr_willis> i dont recall ever not being able to ping my router.
<MaPkO> and its show me destination cant be reachable
<MaPkO> the router is fine man
<MaPkO> i use the internet now on it
<Dr_willis> Unless the network  card just 'seems' to be working - when its not
<MaPkO> but with my windows
<michael__> going to restart, maybe I will have the option to upgrade drivers that way
<michael__> there are no reference to video drivers anywhere in system settings
<Dr_willis> check with the wireless tools to see if you do infact have a ip address  for the network card, i guess..
<michael__> crazy
<lovre> is there any VRML tool for linux? That i can export for Matlab?
<BentFranklin> MaPK0:  What is in your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<MaPkO> the gateway address..
<BentFranklin> ie, "nameserver 192.168.1.254" ??
<ubuntu_> Bonjour! May someone help me disabling wireless and bluetooth devices in Kubuntu?
<MaPkO> BentFranklin
<MaPkO> the problem is i mean in the route..
<MaPkO> leopard@leopard-pc:~$ route
<MaPkO> Kernel IP routing table
<MaPkO> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<MaPkO> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<MaPkO> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 wlan0
<Codd> has anyone had problems with sound on the latest ibex update?  I have sound but I get a clicking sound and light static over my digital coax output on my audigy card
<Codd> the amp can play off a seperate cd player with no noticable static and no clicking
<MaPkO>  Codd
<MaPkO> how are u ?
<MaPkO> u got problems too ?
<Codd> looks like it
<Codd> MaPkO: hows it going?
<MaPkO>  nothing :S
<MaPkO> still no internet
<Codd> what kind of usb wifi adapter do you have?
<MaPkO> trendnet
<BentFranklin> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<groovy26> hey, can't open rar archive with arc. any package?
<Dr_willis> Install the rar tools
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<MaPkO> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<groovy26> Dr_willis: thx :)
<brewmaster> hey all, anyone know where to find some different "validation icons" for things like firefox, opera, etc?
<MaPkO> is there any solution to install ndiswrapper-common offline ?
<MaPkO> without internet ?
<mefisto__> you could download it (and dependencies) from packages.ubuntu.com, I suppose
<Dr_willis> or use that apt-on-cd stuff
<MaPkO> did have ndiswrapper-common on the installation cd of the kubuntu ?
<Codd> MaPkO:  doing something like 'sudo apt-get install --simulate ndiswrapper-common | grep Inst' will give you a list of the packages you need
<MaPkO> :)
<Codd> you can download them from packages.ubuntu.com
<MaPkO> 10x cod
<MaPkO> d
<Codd> good luck
<[ifroog]> How do i restart inetd?
<mefisto__> MaPkO: I think ndiswrapper-common is on the intrepid CD
<carpii> /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<MaPkO> thanks mefisto__
<MaPkO> i will try
<MaPkO> why is this ? :S
<MaPkO> leopard@leopard-pc:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MaPkO>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<MaPkO> unknown interface??
<MaPkO> Codd have you some idea?
<MaPkO> why on restarting network its showing the wireless how unknown interface?
<Dr_willis> souinds like a typo/mistake in one of the network configs?
<MaPkO> Dr_willis.. the problem is.. all day i`m trying to connect my kubuntu on the internet :D
<Codd> MaPkO: are there any entries in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<MaPkO> yes i mean...
<MaPkO> u need ls -x of the directory ?
<drwho> has anyone tried installing a deb package screensaver on 8.10 and it did show in the list?? like cmatrix???
<Codd> its a config file if you could print it
<Codd> that might help
<Codd> did you try ndiswrapper?
<Codd> that might have changed the name of your interface
<MaPkO> ye i was try the ndiswrapper
<MaPkO> but i cant install it :D
<MaPkO> first i was make make uninstall
<MaPkO> and make install..
<MaPkO> and nothing.. there was some errors on the compiling
<MaPkO> i dont know . but i`m gona crazy
<MaPkO> i will destroy my pc and end with the problems :D
<Codd> lol
<MaPkO> or i will install windows 98
<Codd> I like windows ME
<MaPkO> windows me is good.. but its not stable :S
<Dr_willis>  ndiswrapper is often not needed these days.. theres alternatives for a lot of the wirleess cards out
<Codd> lol
<MaPkO> codd
<MaPkO> i found this
<MaPkO> for my wireless usb
<MaPkO> but i dont know what to do damn :D
<MaPkO> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=(AND)|(ManufacturerModel)
<Dr_willis> first of all.. check how OLD that  guide is. :) it might be out of date
<MaPkO> :D
<MaPkO> hh
<panos4ever> hi everybody
<Codd> ya it does look kinda old but its just really a guide to use ndiswrapper
<panos4ever> lol problem with wireless?
<MaPkO> yes !
<MaPkO> damn
<panos4ever> what?
<MaPkO> i got connection
<MaPkO> with my router
<MaPkO> also IP from DHCP
<MaPkO> but i cant ping the router
<MaPkO> and i cant use internet :D
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3.0R_(ndiswrapper) seems sort of clear.. but i would check the forums/google to see if your eally NEED ndiswrappers any more
<panos4ever> dont use knetworkmanager
<Dr_willis> You may want to try installing 'wicd'
<panos4ever> use wifi-radar
<Dr_willis> and using it
<panos4ever> and connect
<MaPkO> wifi radar?
<panos4ever> y
<MaPkO> can you please give me link ?
<Dr_willis> its proberly in the repos :)
<panos4ever> y
<panos4ever> but i wll
<Assurbanipal> hi guys... i have a problem, ksmserver is zombie, why that happens?
<mefisto__> !info wifi-radar
<ubottu> wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<MaPkO> lol :D
<MaPkO> 232 kb :)
<MaPkO> Codd what do you mean ?
<MaPkO> did this program will fix my big problem ? :)
<panos4ever> here
<panos4ever> http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/wifi-radar/download
<Dr_willis> Its a configuration tool to connect to wireless networks..
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of them out. :)
<panos4ever> yes
<Codd> MaPkO: give it a shot
<panos4ever> yeah
<MaPkO> thanks panos4ever
<MaPkO> :)
<panos4ever> np
<MaPkO> did u have the same issue ?
<mefisto__> probably better to get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<panos4ever> no
<panos4ever> but
<panos4ever> i had problems with manager
<panos4ever> knetworkmanager
<panos4ever> so...
<MaPkO> how to install .deb ? deb -Uhv File ?
<panos4ever> sudo -i dpkg filename
<panos4ever> lol
<JontheEchidna> kdesudo gdebi-kde File will give you a nice GUI
<panos4ever> sudo
<panos4ever> dpkg -i filename
<mefisto__> MaPkO: or just double-click it
<JontheEchidna> That too
<MaPkO> :D
<MaPkO> thanks
<MaPkO> huh.. i need to replace my hdd again
<panos4ever> :)
<MaPkO> how much good will be and windows to be free
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<panos4ever> windows=trouble
<MaPkO> so we can get help like for linxu
<MaPkO> linux*
<panos4ever> a lot
 * Dr_willis has totally lost the conversation thread
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: I think they are imagining a world where windows is free too, and help is freely available like k/ubuntu
<Dr_willis> ttheres 'free' then theres 'Free' :)
<panos4ever> does anyone use netcat???
<panos4ever> well its cool
<ubuntu__> hi
<vbgunz> how do you lock the computer from the command line?
<mefisto__> vbgunz: qdbus org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver Lock
<vbgunz> mefisto__: thank you. powerdevil doesn't seem to do anything. am going to try :)
<bishopz> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stracqua> ciao
<stracqua> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<XPS_M1330> what'S the metapackage to install kde 4.2 from ibex?
<bishopz> !kde4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.2
<bishopz> liar
<bishopz> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<bishopz> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 | 4.2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 | Support in #kubuntu
<bishopz> to disable firewall,
<bishopz> whats the frickin command
<XPS_M1330> thanks
<Dr_willis> flush option to the iptables command is one way
<bishopz> Xps: np
<Dr_willis> if theres any 'rules'  'sudo iptables --list' to see
<bishopz> im in my iptables now
<bishopz> im having such a blonde moment
<mefisto__> would   ufw disable   do it?
<bishopz> and for some reason i cant connect to gaim
<Dr_willis> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<bishopz> through putty
<bishopz> im connected to my shell
<bishopz> but
<bishopz> Nothing is working in konsole
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<bishopz> im trying to get on gaim, using my ssh connection via putty
<Dr_willis> from a windows machine?
<bishopz> yea
<Dr_willis> Gaim is X based program? right?
<bishopz> Correct
<Dr_willis> You do have some sort of X display server running on the windows box?
<bishopz> MhM
<Dr_willis> Or are you expecting it to magically appare on the windows machine?
<Dr_willis> :)
<bishopz> rofl
<bishopz> Im not THAT new
<bishopz> it just wont connect
<Dr_willis> I use xming and putty all the time. You DO have to tell putty to enable x forwarding,.
<Dr_willis> or you mean GAIM isent connecting?
<bishopz> Hmm could be i didnt enable
<bishopz> im connecting to my shell fine
<Dr_willis> Putty can be a pain to get the settings saved/set right
<bishopz> but it wont connect to gaim
<bishopz> ior irssi
<bishopz> or*
<Dr_willis>  You mean gaim cant 'connect' to the xming server? or you mean irssi cant connect to the irc server?
<Dr_willis> 'connect' is a broad term
<groovy26> hey, how to save screen resolution and refresh rate with aticonfig?
<bishopz> gaim wont connet to the xming
<Dr_willis> try a simple 'xterm' command and see if it works
<bishopz> Hang on
<bishopz> hm, well ill be damned
<bishopz> Tyvm sir
<Dr_willis> hmm?
<Dr_willis> :)
<bishopz> connected
<Dr_willis> xming has some wizard/tool to  connect/run a single app also.  i often just make it run konsole, or xterm. and do away with needing Putty
<bishopz> smart, im starting not to like putty at all
<Dr_willis> xming is using putty :) but its own.
<Dr_willis> or it can at least.
<Dr_willis> Ive only recently messed with using putty AND xming by their selfs. :)
<bishopz> i need a good ftp for a linux ubuntu machine
<bishopz> gftp?
<bishopz> any good?
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of ftp clients, and tools that can do ftp access
<Dr_willis> the default file managers most all can handle ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<bishopz> yea i know, everyone says oh gtfp, or konquror
<Dr_willis> So?
<Dr_willis> mc can do ftp also. :)
<bishopz> really?
<Dr_willis> or use the fuse 'ftp filesywstem' stuff
<Dr_willis> yes.. mc can do ftp.. and other stuff
<bishopz> o
<bishopz> Im gonna check that out
<giarca> what advantage I would have using an irc client liek quassel instead of Konversation? I'm using kde4.2 and konversation still using 3.5.10 libs...
<bishopz> konsole its better then terminal
<bishopz> correct?
<Dr_willis> Depends on what you mean
<bishopz> im trying to delete shit i dont really nered anymore
<Dr_willis> 'konsole' is the kde specific 'terminal application'
<bishopz> yea
<Dr_willis> Console is the alt-ctrl-F1 terminals
<Dr_willis> xterm and rxvt are the old-skool standard terminal-emulators
<will_> Hello everyone.
<Dr_willis> I normally use 'terminator'
<bishopz> neverheard of it
<bishopz> :O
<XPS_M1330> why does the kubuntu website says it uses KDE 4.2? My update manager says there aren't updates from 4.1
<Dr_willis> it uses gnome-terminal to have some neat features. You can 'split' the terminals on the fly and thus have several in one window
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu web site says 4.2 version of kde has been released...
<Dr_willis> it dosent say the default kubuntu comes with 4.2
<bishopz> id prob. use that more than anything
<XPS_M1330> oh...
<Dr_willis> and you CAN ionstall 4.2 - see the topic urls
<will_> Is there a graphical issue with KDE4 resetting back to login screen after resolution change?
<Dr_willis> sounds like X may be crashing.
<Dr_willis> try it with a different window manager such as openbox and see if it still happens.. if so  that would imply a X server/driver issue not a KDE issue
<will_> How would i go about switching?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install openbox
<Dr_willis> then restart KDM, and select openbox at the kdm login menus
<will_> Would i lose my GUI for KDE4?
<will_> Or does it just replace the engine for it?
<Dr_willis> neither
<Dr_willis> you would login to openbox OR kde4 depending on which one you select in the menus
<will_> So now i log out and choose openbox, correct?
<Dr_willis> restareing the KDM service may or may not be neeeded also
<will_> Hmm, ok, be back in a second then.
<will_> Thank's man, that fixed my problem.
<will_> I don't have transparency anymore though, haha.
<Dr_willis> so the games/stuff resize the screen and crashes out to KDM in KDE, but not openbox?
<will_> Yeah.
<will_> Well, i switched to KDE/Openbox.
<will_> It was one of the selection's so i tried it.
<will_> My transparency is gone, so i'm thinking that may be what was causing it to crash.
<will_> Any idea what it could possibly be?
<Dr_willis> Openbox is one of the few windiowmanagers that set up itself to run with kde. :) id frogotten that
<Dr_willis> kde has its own effects stuff.. that may be messing thing sup
<will_> Would it help if i upgraded to KDE 4.2?
<Dr_willis> No idea. try it and see i guess
<aldo> hi
#kubuntu 2009-03-03
<aldo> hi
<aldo> hi everybody
<panos4ever> hi
<aldo> could you panos4ever help me with the grub of my computer
<aldo> ??
<panos4ever> tell me
<aldo> well before i get the kubuntu installed i had the slackware installed well i still having it, but the problem is that the grub of kubunto doesn't recongnized the grub of slackware so when i recovery one of the the other doesn't appers
<aldo> do you understand me
<Dr_willis> You need to pick ONE of the os's to manage the grub stuff. and manually edit the gryb menu.lst to handle both os's
<Dr_willis> I would let ubuntu handle it.. and take the grub info/entries fromt he slackware system and put them at the  end of the ubuntu 's menu.lst
<elirips> Hello. Is KDE 4.2 going to be in 8.10 sooner or later?
<panos4ever> sorry i was afk
<Dr_willis> You can install  4.2 in 8.10 now...
<panos4ever> yes i understand u
<DaSkreech> elirips: Read the topic
<panos4ever> dr_willis is right
<Dr_willis> KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<DaSkreech> elirips: Turn on unsupported updates in adept
<aldo> ok, but the especific problem is that i don't know how can i put the lines of one grub to the other grub
<aldo> ???
<giarca> DaSkreech: you're using adept?
<Dr_willis> You edit the menu.lst file with a text editor.
<giarca> DaSkreech: is adept usable? mine wasn't...
<Dr_willis> you proberly shouidl read the grub docs/guides at the grub hiomepage also aldo  its not hard to understand.. but its very specific
<Dr_willis> You will need to cut out the 'stanzas' that boot slackware. and paste them to the end of the ubuntu menu.lst
<aldo> ok dr-willis, but what is the excly lines so i can load the slackware partition??
<elirips> So 4.2 will never come to main and will only be available from backports?
<DaSkreech> giarca: what was wrong ?
<elirips> (in 8.10)
<Dr_willis> elirips,  you got it
<aldo> ok dr willis thanks
<Dr_willis> aldo,  for that you LOOK in the slackware menu.lst
<aldo> whre can i find the guides of my problem?
<giarca> DaSkreech: adpet doesn't find package
<Dr_willis> grub has a homepage and docs.
<giarca> the search seems broken
<Dr_willis> Grub is worth learning very well.
<elirips> Dr_willis: thx
<DaSkreech> giarca: run sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<DaSkreech> With adept closed
<aldo> ok thanks handsome willis
<giarca> DaSkreech: it rebuild adept index? Do I have to do all the time I reload source's list?
<will_> How would i go about upgrading KDE4 to KDE4.2?
<DaSkreech> giarca: Not sure I've only ever had to do it when I add a new repo
<Dr_willis> KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<DaSkreech> will_: Turn un unsuppoted updates in adept
<Dr_willis> that tells how to install kde 4.2
<will_> Ahh, ok.
<giarca> DaSkreech: really intersting... I guess I reinstall adept
<giarca> thanks
<will_> Did not know it was unsupported even though the GUI is built from it.....
<DaSkreech> giarca: Might as well not
<DaSkreech> will_: Eh?
<Dr_willis> thats what ubuntus 6 Mo . release cycle is all about. :)
<will_> Does KDE4.2 have more stability than KDE4?
<Dr_willis> I would think thats a YES will_
<will_> Haha, ok.
<will_> Which of the Linux distros would be best for all around gaming and music?
<Dr_willis> Use whatever one you like
<Dr_willis> it proberly wont matte rmuch
<will_> Hmm..
<will_> I have seen a program for download that let's you adjust yoru setting's for your Nvidia, or your ATI vga chipset, is there one for Intel?
<eean> my girlfriend's computer is all laggy from startup. the mouse and keyboard both. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Not noticed any for intel
<will_> Oh well.
<will_> Sorry for the question's.
<will_> I'm just sick and tired of win...
<eean> dude Dr_willis, way to not sell kubuntu :P
<Dr_willis> Demand a refund
<Dr_willis> im on ArchLinux at this moment.
<eean> gentoo technically has the best gaming support, since you can emerge closed-source games.
<will_> I'd like to get a copy of Mint, but they have yet to release an updated version of KDE.
<eean> but I wouldn't vouch for the distro on the whole :D
<Dr_willis> Mint uses gnome by default..  will_  you could always install kde 4.2 juast like you do on ubuntu.. since mint IS ubuntu basicially with some extras
<eean> easier to just use kubuntu likely
<avihayb> eean: since you can emerge closed-source games? what's emerge?
<eean> emerge is gentoo's apt-get
<Dr_willis> gentoo package manager system :)
<Dr_willis> archlinux has pacman
<Dr_willis> and there are some ubuntu packages that do a similer thing for some games
<eean> imo all distros should have something like emerge for closed-source games
<Dr_willis> yea.. theres just SOOOOOOOOOOOO many of them out for linux.. :)
<DaSkreech> will_: KDE 4.2 is KDE4 :)
<Dr_willis> I think i can recall.. err... 1 game thats been released this year for linux (well last year?)
<eean> Dr_willis: yea there aren't, so it shouldn't be hard :D
<Dr_willis> Savage 2, there may be others.
<eean> Penny Arcade released two this year ;)
<eean> World of Goo came out last month
<Dr_willis>  then you got the packages that install the  linux ports of game programs.. but then  need  the game disk/data
<Dr_willis> World of Goo has a linux port? thats news to me.
<Dr_willis> I got world of goo. for my Wii :)
<will_> I meant from 4.1 to 4.2 sorry, haha.
<eean> well then you know its an awesome game
<avihayb> I have this older p4 (that i'm useing right now) with kubuntu 8.04, and kde3.5.9. when I installed kde 4.0.4, plasma hoged most of my resources. Is it better with kde4.1.4 or 4.2?
<Dr_willis> theres like 2 levels for world of goo i cant get past. :)
<Dr_willis> but it kept me busy for a few days
<eean> anyways putting my question on launchpad answers. is there a command to dump various relevant system info?
<avihayb> bahh, that version of packman is sub-standard
<avihayb> the one in the kubuntu repos
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: sold more for LInux than it did for windows I think
<kaddi> anyone familiar with latex/pdf and huge paperformats (din A3 and bigger)? I can't seem to display  (my selfcompiled) din A2-pdf correctly with kpdf/okular
 * DaSkreech heads back to work. Ping me if needed
<DaSkreech> or if popey pops up his head :)
<casinowarren> hey everyone how are ya'll
<casinowarren> got a question...i would like to install the newest iTunes application on my kubuntu
<casinowarren> any suggestions?
<panos4ever> INSTALL IT
<casinowarren> great idea...problem is wine won't allow me to
<moali> Hi
<panos4ever> why not
<moali> firt time i use this program
<moali> i have clicked by error
<moali> ;)
<moali> it is like kopete?
<MaPkO> what files i need to install python-gtk2
<avihayb> Konversation?
<MaPkO> ?
<moali> yes
<avihayb> not realy. knoversation is an IRC client. keopet is an Instant Messanger
<MaPkO> i have big problem :S
<moali> IRC is just a another protocol?
<avihayb> in keopet, irc is just another protocol
<MaPkO> i cant connect my kubuntu 8.10 on internet via wireless
<moali> i see thas i can tell thing to many people
<moali> nice
<giarca> launchpad.net is down?
<moali> nice discovert
<avihayb> MaPkO: fresh install, without upgrades?
<MaPkO> yes
<giarca> I can't reach it...
<MaPkO> u got cd via shipit..
<avihayb> Knetwork manager that came with a fresh install is frelld. connect via a cable, and let it upgrade
<MaPkO> avihayb
<will_> This may be a dumb question but... How do i tell which version of KDE i'm running?
<MaPkO> the problem is coz i cant connect with cable my pc
<MaPkO> i use only wireless
<MaPkO> coz the wireless router is on another house :)
<avihayb> :->
<moali> i had the same problem
<MaPkO> tell me ... can i upgrade knetworkmanager manualy ?
<MaPkO> and what i need to download
<avihayb> well, I suppose you can download the package directly
<Slartibartfast> will_ in any kde program click in the menu "help" ... > About KDE
<panos4ever> uninstall it
<panos4ever> and find it again
<MaPkO> panos4ever
<panos4ever> from the packages
<MaPkO> i was try with wifi-radar
<will_> Ahh, thank you.
<avihayb> anyone on how to upgrade knetworkmanager without any internet connection?
<MaPkO> but the wifi radar request python-gtk2.. i cant use apt-get coz my kubuntu its still in offline mode
<MaPkO> i cant connect it to internet to make update
<panos4ever> oh
<panos4ever> do u have an other pc
<panos4ever> to tranfer the files
<Slartibartfast> will_, well in fact it doesn't say anything :-) ... Here Konversation says i am running KDE 3.10 ... on Jaunty
<MaPkO> i have one pentium II
<MaPkO> but its too slow
<MaPkO> i mean to connect the hdd to that pc
<panos4ever> well its the best u can do
<MaPkO> and from this (windows xp runned) to make internet sharing via cable
<panos4ever> i was having these probelms too but i have a laptop too
<MaPkO> and.. knetworkmanager witch i got on fresh install, have trouble on wired connection ?
<panos4ever> no
<panos4ever> i guess
<panos4ever> try
<panos4ever> with knet
<panos4ever> and then go offline
<MaPkO> offline ?
<panos4ever> well
<avihayb> MaPkO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403298
<panos4ever> u can get internet access with knet right?
<Slartibartfast> will_ To see which version of KDE you're running, see what kdebase packages are installed with the comamnd dpkg -l kdebase*
<MaPkO> panos4ever: from knet i got wireless connection
<panos4ever> ok
<MaPkO> also i got ip from dhcp on the router
<MaPkO> but i cant ping the router
<MaPkO> also cant use internet :/
<avihayb> MaPkO. you can use the live CD to connect to the internet, as far as I recall the Knetworkmanager there works
<panos4ever> yeah
<panos4ever> perphaps
<panos4ever> or else try another pc
<panos4ever> for thre files
<MaPkO> ahh :/
<MaPkO> too much work
<MaPkO> i have just one monitor..
<panos4ever> at this moment how are u connected???
<MaPkO> i need to configure just the another pc internet connection sharing
<avihayb> ya, then just drag your PC to a freind(or the neiborghood internet source...)
<MaPkO> i have 2 HDD`s
<MaPkO> on the one hdd i have win xp
<MaPkO> i use it at the moment
<panos4ever> ok
<panos4ever> like me
<panos4ever> at the past
<panos4ever> well
<panos4ever> give me your msn
<panos4ever> if u want
<will_> Ok, KDE/Openbox it is.
<panos4ever> to send u
<MaPkO> leopardmk@hotmail.com
<panos4ever> python-gtk2
<panos4ever> tight?
<MaPkO> yea :)
<kuaera> will_: Yay \o/
<will_> KDE still send's me back to KDM during resolution adjustment before gameplay.
<avihayb> MaPkO. you can use the live CD to connect to the internet, as far as I recall the Knetworkmanager there works
<MaPkO> then i will can use wifi-radar?
<panos4ever> he doesnt have it
<panos4ever> yeah
<avihayb> he sais he got a disk
<_Myself_> maybe it's just a bad wifi connection with a bogus IP?
<panos4ever> mapko
<_Myself_> that would explain why he got an "IP" and can't ping the router
<panos4ever> cant u download it fro windows xp
<panos4ever> and save it in a flash disk?
<X9nLinuxL> DaSkreech  thanks for some help last week.  I got Hardy going on my old Mac.  You were one of the people to answer some questions.
<panos4ever> and then log into linux?
<DaSkreech> X9nLinuxL: Sure no problem how is it?
<MaPkO> panos4ever: yes
<MaPkO> i can do that
<MaPkO> and i was download the wifi-radar allready
<X9nLinuxL> running perfectly...
<MaPkO> but what is the problem...
<MaPkO> the program request and another program
<avihayb> I have this older p4 (that i'm useing right now) with kubuntu 8.04, and kde3.5.9. when I installed kde 4.0.4, plasma hoged most of my resources. Is it better with kde4.1.4 or 4.2?
<MaPkO> that is phyton
<X9nLinuxL> I had some issues with having a wrong video card installed...and a bum hard drive
<X9nLinuxL> once those were out of the way, off we went with a good install
<kuaera> avihayb: I'm running fine on 4.2.00
<moali> There is someone who use KPilot?
<kaddi> avihayb: i'd definitely choose kde 4.2 over 4.1 or 4.0 any time, but I haven't really checked the resources
<avihayb> and your computer specifications?
<kuaera> avihayb: This is a teeny 1.3 Ghz
<avihayb> I'm runing kde4.2 myself on my newr computer
<avihayb> respect
<avihayb> so plasma isn't taking 10% cpu all the time, right?
<avihayb> !kpilot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpilot
<avihayb> !KPilot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KPilot
<jussi01> !info kpilot
<ubottu> Package kpilot does not exist in intrepid
<moali> of course he exist
<moali> in another repository
<moali> sudo apt-get install kpilot
<moali> the version is 5.2.0
<moali> for KDE 4.2
<avihayb> well, the all mighty google says:http://cvs.codeyard.net/kpilot/
<moali> but bugging whit my pc
<moali> so no one use it?
<moali> your link
<avihayb> well, I'm off. I'd use it, if I had a palm...
<moali> is old
<avihayb> ya, I just noticed
<moali> i have a palm
<moali> and i need to sync it
<avihayb> they worked on merging to kde4 over a year ago. if they ain't dea, they probebly made it
<moali> the last version must be 1 or 2 month year old
<moali> very recent
<avihayb> http://linuxappfinder.com/package/kpilot
<avihayb> very old versions there too
<moali> thank i have never go to this page
<Slartibartfast> avihayb In Jaunty there is a package kpilot ... see http://paste.ubuntu.com/125543/
<avihayb> !info kdepim-kpilot
<ubottu> Package kdepim-kpilot does not exist in intrepid
<moali> a package for debian should work on kubuntu?
<avihayb> ya, it should
<avihayb> most of the times
<moali> ok
<moali> but this is the kde3 version
<moali> :(
<avihayb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/lpia/kpilot/4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3
<moali> so i will wait for a new version
<avihayb> ok, that's kde3 too I guess
<avihayb> !palmpilot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about palmpilot
<avihayb> !palm
<ubottu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<moali> thanx
<moali> i read it
<moali> even i know the most of information :)
<moali> but
<moali> there is somebody who use it actually
<moali> ?
<avihayb> well, I guess it's the waiting game then... I guess searching palm in synaptic didn't help either
<panos4ever> does anyone use kismet
<panos4ever> lol
<panos4ever> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<moali> what is it?
<moali> network soft?
<avihayb> well, now I'm realy off
<moali> so it is late
<moali> thx for yours help
<moali> good night
<panos4ever> GOOD NIGHT
<dboehmer> i know that there is a little widget on the default kde desktop of kubuntu which can be used to browse through the home dir
<dboehmer> can somebody please tell me what its name is?
<bishopz> anyone know a way to get youtube to play fluently
<dboehmer> i want to use it in arch linux, too
<bishopz> not so glitchy
<SJr|Work> How do I configure dual monitors under Kubuntu?
<bishopz> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Slartibartfast> dboehmer you mean that thing on the task bar ? ......
<bishopz> !dual monitors
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Slartibartfast> it's called quickaccess
<dboehmer> Slartibartfast: where do i know your nickname from?
<bishopz> Wb Dr_Willis
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<SJr|Work> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Slartibartfast> the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy :-P
<dboehmer> Slartibartfast: ahh thx for refreshing my mind
<SJr|Work> Those both seem to be VERY out of date
<Slartibartfast> dboehmer: i got a price for the norwegian coastline :-P
<dboehmer> Slartibartfast: Do you use kde 4.2?
<dboehmer> i want to import this widget into 4.2 but it seems the official pkg is only for 4.1
<dboehmer> there is an alternative package linked in the comments section on kde-look.org but the link is currently dead
<Slartibartfast> dboehmer: at the moment i am running Jaunty which indeed includes Kde 4.2
<Slartibartfast> i think you can use the 4.1 version in kde 4.2
<dboehmer> on the page they write API has changed but i will try it
<Slartibartfast> dboehmer i have here version 0.7.1
<sonny1`2> can anyone help me out or tell me why i can setup internet connection sharing and it works but will not work after restart
<SJr|Work> Okay so I have another monitor plugged in, Display seems to find it okay, but I can't seem to enable it meaningfully under Ibex, what do I need to do.
<dboehmer> Slartibartfast: are you running kde 4.2 or does kubuntu provide kde 4.2?
<Slartibartfast> i run the developers branch Jaunty ... 9.04
<Slartibartfast> with KDE 4.2
<Slartibartfast> 8.10 also provides KDE 4.2 through backports
<groovy26> how can i store screen settings with aticonfig? i change it to 1024x768@85, but it changes back to 1280x1024@60 on restart
<Slartibartfast> dpkg -l plasmoid-quickaccess shows:
<Slartibartfast> ii  plasmoid-quickaccess                    0.7.1-0ubuntu7                          An alternate folder display plasmoid
<groovy26> anyone? :(
<bishopz> hey i need a good msuic editing program for ubuntu
<bishopz> like to clip songs for ringtones and sound bites
<bishopz> any suggestions
<maco> audacity
<bishopz> user friendly?
<bishopz> like load listen clip save
<bishopz> im building a nerd site, for blackberry users, and such
<Slartibartfast> If you like to export to mp3 you ned to have lame instaleld
<bishopz> i dont need to export em
<bishopz> i just need to be able to create clips and save
<Slartibartfast> save as wav?
<bishopz> mp3, wav, mp4, Q
<bishopz> whatever
<bishopz> preferrably wav+mp3
<bishopz> mp3 will do the job
<bishopz> 100%
<Slartibartfast> But for mp3 you need to export instead of save ..... and then need to use lame
<bishopz> damn
<bishopz> !lame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame
<Slartibartfast> lame is in the medibuntu repostory
<bishopz> figured this just cudnt be fricking easy :x
<bishopz> oh iiite
<Slartibartfast> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bishopz> now i know why its called lame
<bishopz> =T
<bishopz> hmm
<bishopz> score
<Slartibartfast> It is quiet easy (L)ame (A)in't a (M)P3 (E)ncoder
<bishopz> audacity exports to mp3
<Slartibartfast> yes
<bishopz> makes it much more simple
<bishopz> :-P
<Slartibartfast> Just go to the website medibuntu.org .. and follow their directions
<bishopz> thats what im looking at right now lol
<bishopz> Thanks guys
<SJr|Work> How do I enable the second monitor on my machine?
<bishopz> hmmm im getting a play back error
<x-f> hello
<x-f> i have a little problem. since the last update from kate in kde 4.2. All files open in a new window
<bishopz> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m162b90db
<madrush> trying to install kionjb, it says kionjb needs libnjb1, but there is no libnjb1.  there is, however libnjb5 ... anybody know what the deal with the number is after the package? i don't think its for the version... i think it's a debian added number
<bishopz> error while opening sound device. please the output device settings and the project sample rate
<AlexZion> hi , someone knows howto remove the magnetic border effect ?
<Silentstri> hey all
<Silentstri> I finally got my pIII to hardy xD
<Silentstri> anyone can tell me why my freakin comp keeps freezing?
<Wargasm> did you update drivers recently?
<aldo> en español?
<vaker0> yo
<aldo> español?
<vaker0> si
<Slartibartfast> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aldo> mmmmmmmmmm
<DaSkreech> Silentstri: I'd guess X
<Silentstri> ????
<DaSkreech> You asked why the computer was freezing
<Silentstri> ya, its my pIII
<Silentstri> which is FINALLY running hardy
<Silentstri> meh i g2g cya 2morrow all
<Silentstri> xD
<Silentstri> ciao
<DaSkreech> Bye
<the_sleeping_ox> hi, i installed linux in the same drive as my windows.  . . when i boot into my linux os. it says i have to force something. how do i do this?
<fearful> Does anyone know that if upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 will it update my kde?
<JontheEchidna> Upgrading from Kubuntu 8.04 will upgrade your KDE
<fearful> Thanks!
<macken> running 8.10, would it be better to wait for next upgrade of kubuntu to get kde 4.2 or to just install the new kde now?
<JontheEchidna> macken: Kubuntu 8.10 will never get KDE 4.2 automatically. You will need to enable intrepid-backports manually to get that
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<JontheEchidna> After you enable backports you will be able to update
<macken> Ok, does 8.10 upgrade to 9.04 automaticaly or do I need to do this manually as well.
<sancho21> How to chat to people without adding him to my contact list using Kopete?
<quassel208> how do i mount a iso ?
<JontheEchidna> macken: When 9.04 is released I believe there will be a notification that will show up, but for now you'd have to update to 9.04 manually since it's still in alpha
<quassel208> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
 * JontheEchidna leaves for the night
<Slartibartfast> quassel208: sudo mkdir /mnt/iso; sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/isofile /mnt/iso
<macken> ok, I think I understand. If I wait until 9.04 is released, then it will upgrade and include the new kde.
<hoopoe> can't stream comedy central on firefox
<thesleepingox> this happens when i tried to install xserver-xgl
<thesleepingox> Package xserver-xgl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<thesleepingox> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<thesleepingox> is only available from another source
<joaquinz> hi!
<joaquinz> i've a lot of trouble with kubuntu and my sound card
<joaquinz> it simply doesnt work
<joaquinz> i mean, everything seams to be fine, but when i play sound with amarok, mp3blaster or another, it just doesnt play any sound
<joaquinz> any ideas what it could be?
<railsva> hi, how do i get div web player to work
<DaSkreech> !sound | joaquinz
<ubottu> joaquinz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> hoopoe: What does Comedy central use to stream?
<EtFb> My wife is new to KDE, and doesn't like the way select/copy/paste works in X-Windows.  How do I switch off the select-to-copy, middle-click-to-paste functionality?
<DaSkreech> EtFb: Huh ?
<DaSkreech> EtFb: I don't get how that prevents her from doing copy and paste the way she always has done
<Codd> has any one gotten the message "The trash has reached it mamimum size!" ... when it is empty?
<Codd> going to the trash and properties it calculates size, files ... as 0
<EtFb> DaSkreech: The problem is that she's used to the Mac/Windows standard Ctrl+C explicit copy, Ctrl+V paste.  Having the middle-click do the same thing as Ctrl+V is confusing her.  Can it be switched off so that middle-click no longer pastes?  Switching off the select-to-copy would also be good, but is less essential.
<DaSkreech> Codd: Nope check if you have hidden files in there
<DaSkreech> EtFb: it doesn't do the same thing
<EtFb> DaSkreech: I'm not sure I understand what you mean.  Can you elaborate?
<Codd> DaSkreech: i went to the trash icon > View > Show Hidden Files , and checked the box still showing 0 items
<DaSkreech> EtFb: It's two different buffers
<Codd> its a fresh install on a 60gb drive with almost nothing other than the stock install
<DaSkreech> EtFb: Ctrl+C doesn't go into middle click
<DaSkreech> Codd: Oh no idea
<Codd> np thanks though
<EtFb> DaSkreech: Two different clipboards, then?  One that does things the WinMac way with explicit copy commands, and one that does it the X way with implicit copy and middle-click paste?
<Codd> lol my bad, I was trying to remove a link to my 1tb external drive :) I guess it was going to follow the link!
<Tomas---> How do i to start with graphical mode?
<Tomas---> How do i do to start with graphical mode agin?
<DaSkreech> EtFb: Right
<DaSkreech> Codd: :-D
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: What did you install
<Tomas---> nvidia drives :P
<DaSkreech> Hmm ?
<Tomas---> CTRL+ALT+F7 do not work :s
<DaSkreech> Oh ok so you are on the CLI ?
<Tomas---> ye
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: KDE ?
<Tomas---> yep
<DaSkreech> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Tomas---> dont work
<chaoslang> my kmail cant not send mail?  host: smtp.126.com  port: 25 ??
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: no output no error?
<donald> i just bought an external harddrive and its not showing up on the computer at all
<donald> anything i can do?
<DaSkreech> EtFb: KDE uses Klipper to merge the two into one place to manage but it's two buffers
<donald> anybody got advice on that?
<DaSkreech> donald: What version of KDE ?
<EtFb> DaSkreech: Ah - that's why I didn't notice a difference.  So the question remains: can I switch off the middle-click effect?
<DaSkreech> EtFb: I guess
<Tomas---> DaSkreech: do not work :(
<DaSkreech> no errors?
<Tomas---> its started
<donald> version...ummmm
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: Huh?
<Tomas---> ye
<donald> how do i check
<DaSkreech> donald: open konqueror Help -> about KDE
<donald> my friend built this computer for me right before he moved and he didnt have a lot of time to explain eveything
<Tomas---> DaSkreech: alredy running
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: alt+ctrl+F8
<donald> 3.5.10
<Tomas---> do not work...
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<DaSkreech> donald: Ok type in media:/ in konqueror
<donald> ok
<Tomas---> DaSkreech: dont work
<Loctrice> how come every distro I tried I couldnt get a desktop at all, just some funny pixel blurred color screen, but I resort to *shudders* knoppix and It works fine?
<DaSkreech> Loctrice: Driver
<Loctrice> not a very nice graphical version, but it worked. I would like to use kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Loctrice: What hardware do you have?
<donald> its showin the storage media but the external harddrive isnt there
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: what did you just install ?
<Tomas---> nvidia drives
<Loctrice> I dont have an onboard video, i have a pci nvidia gforce 6800
<Loctrice> and one of the new version flat panel monitors
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: From where?
<Tomas---> www.nvidia.com
<DaSkreech> Loctrice: Ah your refresh rate is probably set wrong you need to run xrandr -s 0
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: try follow that ^^
<Tomas---> ...
<Tomas---> how?
<donald> so what now?
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: w3m
<Loctrice> I went through the entire howto file, edited my xorg.config until there was no more page to follow
<Tomas---> w3m
<DaSkreech> donald: afraid of the command line?
<donald> huh?
<Loctrice> my bro kicked up kubuntu no problem with his nvidia card. he's bringin me a copy of his disk tomrrow,  maybe it was a faulty download
<DaSkreech> Loctrice: Well if you save your xorg.conf from the Knoppix and put it on any other distro it shoudl work
<donald> it pulled up the storage media and the ext. harddrive isnt there
<DaSkreech> donald: If you press F4 you should get a terminal
<donald> its plugged in all the way for sure...the light is on
<Loctrice> the tty's worked very fine, but I kinda wanted the desktop for some more advanced things (like making my internet work and using gimp)
<donald> got it
<donald> type?
<Loctrice> ok, I'll try that. I have knoppix booting from an external, and the other installed on a partician
<DaSkreech> ls -l /dev/sd*
<Tomas---> DaSkreech: can you post the link in pm :P
<DaSkreech> and pastebin it
<donald> pastebin?
<Loctrice> so how would I go about getting it from one to the other without hardcopy'ing it?
<DaSkreech> !paste | donald
<ubottu> donald: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> Loctrice: Hmm ?
<Loctrice> ooooh wait. I can edit it while I'm in knoppix cause its like that
<DaSkreech> Loctrice: Yah cool :)
<Loctrice> heh. I like linux alot, but I'm more a user than any kind of admin. been trying to set up for a week now
<Loctrice> I'm a code monkey, not a root
<DaSkreech> Got Root?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Loctrice> lol
<Loctrice> I almost had a buddy from networking who is taking some program courses with me come over and set it up
<Loctrice> I find that network admins are more full of it then anything else. most of them gooey linux stuff
<donald> okay i pastebinned it. now what?
<DaSkreech> donald: give back the URL in here
<donald> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125604/
<donald> i have a flashdrive hooked up and my internal harddrive is partitioned
<DaSkreech> donald: type mkdir ~/hdd && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/hdd
<Loctrice> alright. ima have a smoke and then reboot to knoppix so I can edit kubuntu so I can have at it
<Loctrice> thanks DaSkreech
<donald> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125605/
<DaSkreech> donald: type ~/hdd in konqueror
<donald> mkay
<donald> it pulled up some of my metallica songs and a lot of images i have saved on my comp
<donald> and some other things
<DaSkreech> External ?
<lee> Hello Katie
<katie> hry lee
<chaoslang> my kmail cant not send mail?  host: smtp.126.com  port: 25 ? is there any mistake?
<lee> Going to Kubuntu off topic
<donald> the only things on here i dont recognize are bootex.log  and error prompt.odt
<donald> i think the prompt might be from a problem i had a while back but i cant be sure
<DaSkreech> donald: Probably. But that's your drive?
<donald> there is also a desktop.ini but i dont know what that is
<donald> drive?
<DaSkreech> chaoslang: What's the error message? You may want to ask in #kde as well
<donald> like a make or model?
<donald> its a toshiba
<DaSkreech> donald: I'm saying that you can see the external now? are you ok?
<donald> ...
<donald> that is the external harddrive?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<donald> because its all stuff thats currently on my comp...
<DaSkreech> donald: in ~/hdd ?
<donald> i just wanted to use it to store my massive amounts of anime
<donald> yeah
<DaSkreech> you said you had partitions on the drive in your computer and an external right?
<chaoslang> DaSkreech: ok  3q
<donald> i have an internal harddrive that is half partitioned one for xp for itunes the other for linux. i also have a flashdrive plugged in, and im trying to hook up an external harddrive in addition.
<DaSkreech> donald: Ah Ok
<donald> its a 400 gig for nothing but my anime and music.
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: Hi
<Tomas---> DaSkreech: thx for the help :) <33
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: Back?
<Tomas---> yep :D
<DaSkreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DaSkreech> Try with that first
<donald> try that?
<DaSkreech> When you feel a little braver grab the one from nvidia :)
<Tomas---> driver works fine now :P
<DaSkreech> donald: no not you
<donald> okay
<DaSkreech> donald: turn the drive off and turn it back on
<DaSkreech> Tomas---: not the one you installed :) I just made you turn that off
<donald> okay
<Tomas---> DaSkreech: aha ^
<DaSkreech> donald: press up on the terminal and redo the ls -l command and tell me if you see a sdc
<donald> no its all sda and sdb
<DaSkreech> Hrmmm it's a USB drive right ?
<donald> yeah
<DaSkreech> Wonder why its not turning up
<donald> think i should try switching usb ports?
<donald> hold up
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<donald> there is an sdc now but the sdb is gone. i plugged the flash drive back in
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> want to look at it?
<donald> what?
<donald> yes
<DaSkreech> likely it's the Flash drive though
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 ~/hdd
<donald> where do i type that
<DaSkreech> terminal
<donald> password
<DaSkreech> It's the password you use to login
<donald> it didnt do anything
<DaSkreech> look in ~/hdd in konqueror
<donald> lol...
<donald> i recognize the stuff in the hdd its my flashdrive
<DaSkreech> Right that's what I thought
<DaSkreech> so now you have sda sdc but no sdb ?
<donald> and now sdb and sdc are gone
<DaSkreech> so it's just your internal drives now
<X9nLinux9> I just ran across an issue...that I'm not sure if its a bug, or an operator 'bug' (brain bug)...  KDE ==> Configure KDE Panel ==> Arrangement... Told it to create a universal sidebar at 50%.  The little icon shows that it is doing the right thing in the sample window...
<donald> yes
<X9nLinux9> but the sidebar is full length in the real window
<donald> so now what?
<DaSkreech> You have them plugged in ?
<donald> i unplugged the flashdrive so that the ext. is the only thing plugged in
<DaSkreech> It should turn up as a /dev/sd*
<DaSkreech> UNless the firmware is blocking it
<donald> and do wut to get around that?
<DaSkreech> Well I don't know that it's trying to do that
<donald> huh.
<DaSkreech>  I know that some drives make you install something in Windows to see them
<donald> i got xp on the partition
<donald> but its tiny
<DaSkreech> They use the firmware to ensure that you use their software
<DaSkreech> I don't know that it's doing that
<DaSkreech> Hi Tomas---
<Tomas---> hi
<donald> so i would only be able to use it if i was using xp or vista or somethin
<donald> theoretically
<DaSkreech> donald: right. You've used this drive before?
<donald> nope just got it.
<donald> worse
<donald> cant return it
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<donald> bought it from a circuit city goin outa business
<DaSkreech> If it's broken you can return it I'll bet
<DaSkreech> or con someone into taking it :)
<donald> shit
<DaSkreech>  Try seeing if it works in windows I can wait  a bit for you to comeback
<DaSkreech> Just ping m
<DaSkreech> e
<Tomas---> i dont find any supported drivers :s
<Tomas---> for my gfx
<DaSkreech> Too new?
<Tomas---> DaSkreech: geforce 9800 gt
<Tomas---> old one :P
<DaSkreech> oh nv should work then
<DaSkreech> I thinks
<[kabotage]> Tomas--- : go to system and hardware drivers
<Tomas---> [kabotage]: ye and i will surf from CLI :P
<donald> well...i managed to get a hold of the guy that built my comp and he said somethin about gparted
<donald> or somethin like that. he was at work and hes gonna call me back
<[kabotage]> or go here http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us gl :)
<donald> know anything about it DA?
<Tomas---> flashing black-.-
<DaSkreech> donald: yeah sudo apt-get install gparted
<donald> brb
<donald> ok
<donald> he said qtparted
<donald> i got it downloaded
<donald> and it wont load
<donald> it wont run
<donald> da?
<DaSkreech> donald: kdesudo whateveryoudownloaded
<donald> alright its open
<donald> is there a way to run xp through linux so that you cant get any viruses but can still use xp?
<donald> because i think thats what my friend did
<bazhang> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<donald> iĺl figure it out in the morning
<donald> tired ;-;
<Tomas---> :D
<tobias> Morning
<tbenst> hello
<tbenst> hey i've got a KDE 4.2 problem with Kget--can anyone help?
<tobias> What does it say or prompt?
<tbenst> well, kget should be installed by default
<tbenst> i'm in kubuntu 8.10
<tbenst> and updated KDE to 4.2 a little while back
<tbenst> konqueror is unable to download files
<tbenst> and kget is not installed
<tbenst> when i do "sudo apt-get install kget"
<tbenst> it spits out
<tbenst> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tbenst> kget: Depends: libplasma2 but it is not going to be installed
<tbenst> E: Broken packages
<wartalker> tbenst: apt-get install -f
<wartalker> aptitude install
<tbenst> -f made no changes
<tbenst> i'll try aptitude, one sec
<tbenst> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tbenst> libplasma2: Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid3.1) but 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu7~intrepid1~ppa1 is installed.
<tbenst> libplasma3: Conflicts: libplasma2 but 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid3.1 is to be installed.
<tbenst> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<tbenst> Remove the following packages:
<tbenst> kdebase-workspace-bin, kdeplasma-addons, kubuntu-desktop, libplasma3
<tbenst> "
<tbenst> looks like kget is not kde 4.2 compatible?
<tbenst> i can't imagine this major of an oversight--hell, its how konqueror downloads
<mlocker> hello every body.
<mlocker> I need some help.
<vovyanych> всем здравствуйте. может кто подсказать программу для восстановления данных с флеш носителей?
<tbenst> wartalker: any thoughts?
<tbenst> or anyone else for that matter
<tobias> Tried fixing them through Synaptic?
<wartalker> tbenst: i think it not support 4.2, the kget
<tbenst> huh
<tbenst> surely they wouldn't release kde 4.2 without the web browser able to download?
<wartalker> tbenst: i use firefox
<tbenst> i generally use firefox as well, but i definitely need to be able to download from konqueror
<tbenst> i'll submit a bug report i guess..
<wartalker> tbenst: without kget, konqueror can download too
<DaSkreech> tbenst: What's the problem?
<Codd> which audio server does intrepid use by default?
<tbenst> kget will not install
<tbenst> apt-get shows that it is not installed
<tbenst> (i have never removed it)
<tbenst> but attempting to install it shows that it depends on libplasma2
<tbenst> when KDE 4.2 is libplasma3
<oracleofmist> anyone know good things about mysql and adding users through terminal?
<oracleofmist> a pm would be great if someone does :)
<Codd> oracleofmist: i know a bit
<DaSkreech> tbenst: how did you install KDE 4.2 ?
<DaSkreech> oracleofmist: That's a simple google away it's not hard info to find
<tbenst> DaSkreech: i used adept
<Prophetus> hello .. what means this : uic: File generated with too old version of Qt Designer
<tbenst> with http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu
<tbenst> as the source
<oracleofmist> DaSkreech: well google isn't too helpful as most of the logins are concerned about localhost and ones that do give info about remote access users I followed to the T
<DaSkreech> tbenst: what does apt-cache search kget show ?
<DaSkreech> oracleofmist: local or remote make no difference once you are logged into the actual database
<tbenst> DaSkreech: "kget - download manager for KDE 4"
<oracleofmist> DaSkreech: well if i login as that user from the sql server itself i can access just fine
<oracleofmist> if i login from the IP of the machine i specifically gave permission to login from i get access denied
<DaSkreech> tbenst: apt-cache policy kget
<DaSkreech> What is the candidate version ?
<tbenst> Candidate: 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<SJrX> My 3d preformance on my intel 945GME seems to have dropped drastically since I last checked it a few months ago.
<tbenst> DaSkreech: thoughts?
<DaSkreech> tbenst: sudo apt-get update
<tbenst> updated fine, but same error with apt-get install kget
<tbenst> kget: Depends: libplasma2 but it is not going to be installed
<silver_swords> anyone knows how to get ubuntu to browse a  pocket-pc with wm6 ?
<Codd> on a dual screen monitor can you have destop switching independantly ?  I have a tv on s-video and LCD on DVI I want to be able to switch desktops on the dvi with out disturbing my tv(playing movies ...)
<sparr> yes
<sparr> if youre doing very different things on the two, you may want to consider two separate X servers
<tbenst> DaSkreech: would "apt-get install kget --ignore-missing" be a good idea?
<sparr> tbenst: i do crazy things with apt, and i say --ignore-missing is a bad idea in general
<DaSkreech> tbenst: no It's pulling an old version
<DaSkreech> sparr: know how to get direct links to files on ppas ?
<tbenst> sparr: thanks for the warning
<Codd> sparr, ahhh sounds like it might work, can I set it up so I can launch a movie from the dvi monitor?  scrolling through 300+ movies on a CRT TV is painfull
<tbenst> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=kget
<sparr> Codd: you can, it would be tricky]
<sparr> you would need to associate the movies with a script that launches your media player on the other X server
<Codd> i would have to pass the the xserver with the argument eh
<tbenst> the intrepid-backports package it says: 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<sparr> so instead of "xine foo.mpg" you run "DISPLAY=:1 xine foo.mpg"
<Codd> :)
<Codd> gotcha
<DaSkreech> tbenst: Yeah I know it's in backports
<sparr> that is assuming there is no support for multiple X servers in your media player.  i dont know of one that has that, but it seems like a feature someone would have implemented
<DaSkreech> tbenst: you can pull that if you like
<Codd> doesnt really matter to me, if im gonna set up a script I mine as well change the arguments while im at it :)
<Codd> i guess I can just associate media files with that script
<Codd> ty sparr
<tbenst> DaSkreech: i'm pretty new to linux--any downside to using the backport?
<DaSkreech> tbenst: no official support
<Codd> could I chose a different desktop manager for the other server as well?  Could I get something barebones that would save me from running kde 2x?
<tbenst> DaSkreech: can i install backports from apt-get?
<DaSkreech> tbenst: yes disable the experimental repo and click on unsupported updates
<silver_swords> any help with pocket-pc wm6 ?
<tbenst> DaSkreech: awesome.  thank you very much
<silver_swords> pocket-pc wm6.. anybody?
<silver_swords> =)
<silver_swords> anyone has bill gates phone number?
<Codd> yup
<Codd> im willing to give it up for .... 1 millllion
<silver_swords> you think he knows wm6?  =)
<Codd> i doubt it
<tbenst> he only runs wm7
<Codd> i dont event think he knows what that stands for
<silver_swords> lol
<Codd> silver_swords: ur running a dowz platform and came to a linux chat room ...?  you must be desperate
<silver_swords> im with ubuntu 8.1 and a wm6 pocket-pc.
<silver_swords> i keep getting "Nautilus cannot handle "synce" locations."
<Codd> what are you trying to do?
<silver_swords> browse it
<Codd> the local fs?
<silver_swords> i can get internet gprs, but not browse.
<silver_swords> yea
<Codd> ur running kubuntu on it?
<silver_swords> is there a difference? im relatively new to linux.
<Codd> just so i know what software your running on it thats all
<Codd> i might still be able to help you out
<silver_swords> recommend something
<silver_swords> please do
<Codd> lol I have no clue you could run linux on a windows pda, I thought you did :)
<Codd> do you have a kernel installed on it?
<silver_swords> no no.. i got a linux pc and a pocket-pc with wm6.  =)
<Codd> ooooo
<Codd> i c
<silver_swords> it sees it but cant explore with file manager.
<Codd> how are you connecting to it ?  bluetooth, usb, ...?
<silver_swords> usb
<silver_swords> i tied both though.
<silver_swords> tried
<silver_swords> with bluetooth it gets the pin code but thats all.
<silver_swords> i tried other phones like nokia and sony/erric. and they work no probs.
<Codd> http://en.opensuse.org/OpenSync might help you out
<silver_swords> hmm.. none of the supported devices are wm6. =)
<silver_swords> anyways.. i'll have a read on that link.
<silver_swords> thnx Codd
<david_> hello, i'm having a problem with konsole since this morning update. My cursor appear 3 characters after it should be (and where it write). It also say "Terminal is not fully functional" when i try to use less
<david_> The fonts looks strange too. Do you have any idea how i can fix this?
<Pontifex> crazy
<maroxe> yo
<tdn> How do I install Java so that it works in Konqueror in Ubuntu 8.04? I have tried doing this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java, but it does not work.
<drbobb> hey, it's been a while since i built kernels on my own.. how com are the *.ko files produced by building with make-kpkg a whole LOT larger than those that come with a binary linux-image package?
<lean2501> hi!
<mefisto__> 1hi
<mefisto__> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lean2501> how can i install kubuntu to my netbook without a cd drive? i mean i need the iso in my pen drive
<lean2501> but don't know how?
<lean2501> can i with dd?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mefisto__> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<lean2501> thanks!!
<mefisto__> lean2501: that first link tells you how to install from pen drive
<lean2501> great!
<lean2501> thankyou guys!
<heinkel_112> does anyone know in which package are the screensavers that come standard with kubuntu are located?
<heinkel_112> I am going to file a bug report related to a lockup/freeze on re-entry
<heinkel_112> the password box never shows up when I am using the opengl screensavers
<heinkel_112> I think it is in kubuntu-desktop?
<mefisto__> kscreensaver ? kscreensaver-kde4 ? do a search "apt-cache search screensaver"  and figure out which ones you have installed
<heinkel_112> yeah, struggling with that now
<mefisto__> heinkel_111: apt-cache pkgnames | grep screensaver   <-- will list installed packages with "screensaver" in the name
<heinkel_112> the only thing I can get out with ii in front when I do dpkg -l *screensavers is kscreensaver
<heinkel_112> although the package description says it will run xsavers in kde there does not appear to be a separate xsaver package
<heinkel_112> so I will file the bug against kscreensaver
<ActionParsnip> heinkel_11i used to get that
<ActionParsnip> heinkel_11try: dpkg-l | grep screen
<fxcp> hi folks. how stable is jaunty today? do you recommend it for new desktop installations?
<mefisto__> fxcp: although it's pretty good, jaunty is still alpha afaik, so can't be relied on. and who knows what updates will do to your install between now and release?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | fxcp
<ubottu> fxcp: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<heinkel_112> ActionParsnip: mefisto__: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/125679/ <-- don't you agree it appears kscreensaver is guilty?
<heinkel_112> I haven't installed anything related to screensaver that was not in the original kubuntu 8.10 release and updates
<TheAlien> hiya! im just about to install this program 'terminator' on kubuntu, but it seems to want to install a lot of gnome related things.. gnome-mount, libraries, fonts ,etc. just wanted to make sure i wont screw up my beautiful kde ubuntu by doing so.. any comment?
<ActionParsnip> heinkel_112: possibly, why not disable screensaver and turn off you monitor..you will have installed a power and moneysaver
<sergey_> hi, is there irc client for gnome?
<bazhang> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<sergey_> thanx
<bazhang> np
<TheAlien> oo neato
<TheAlien> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 105 kB, installed size 988 kB
<ActionParsnip> !clients
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clients
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<TheAlien> so- the windows are gnome, but i can run it in kde? becuase of the magic of gtk? or am i way off
<ActionParsnip> TheAlien: kinda
<ActionParsnip> TheAlien: you can have as many desktop environmets installed as you wish (gnome, kde, xfce)
<fxcp> mefisto__: ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> TheAlien: one will be the running one but the libs and apps of the others are still accessible
<heinkel_112> ActioParsnip: yeah, that is a doable solution. For now I am just filliing in the bugreports as a kubuntu citizen should. The screensavers that does not use opengl seem to work ok, so I will be using a slideshow of my photos for a while. Turning off the monitor used to fail on my desktop in the past because the powersaving features did not communicate well with my samsung displays however my latop with intel graphics probably works
<heinkel_112> ok.
<ubuntu_> anyone running kubuntu on virtualbox in seamless mode
<ActionParsnip> TheAlien: you will also have a window manager that runs ontop of that
<TheAlien> ActionParsnip: ok. i think i get it. so this shouldnt beespecially  dangerous. thanks a bunch
<ActionParsnip> TheAlien: so you can run say, gnome in ubuntu but can run amarok, you will just have a tonne of dependancys to install as amarok uses kde stuffs
<ActionParsnip> TheAlien: i personally run fluxbox but i installed it on kubuntu, so i dont have to look at kwin
<ActionParsnip> TheAlien: but i still run ktorret and amarok and kate
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: I'm running kubuntu on vbox. I could switch to seamless mode. why?
<ubuntu_> well
<ubuntu_> when i right click on the tab for this channel
<ubuntu_> it shows up blank after the end of the window
<ubuntu_> not a huge problem i just wouldnt like a similar thing to happen with another app
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: what shows up blank? the channel window?
<ubuntu_> no the menu for the channel tab
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: make sure the main vbox window is not interfering. try moving it to a different area of the screen to see if that was making the menu blank
<ubuntu_> its not in the window
<ubuntu_> its seamless
<ubuntu_> lol
<steven__> moin
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: yes, but the main vbox window must be open somewhere. try moving it somewhere else
<ubuntu_> ahh
<ubuntu_> i just figured out what to do
<ubuntu_> attach it to the panel
<ubuntu_> the menu doesnt read over my windows desktop
<mefisto__> ubuntu_: #vbox might be able to help further
<ubuntu_> oh for real
<ubuntu_> i didnt even know that was a channel thanks
<lolren> ............00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<shivain22> hii friends
<shivain22> im new to ubuntu
<shivain22> and im really impressed with this
<shivain22> i hope in due course of time i will b able to contribute to this society
<bazhang> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<bazhang> shivain22, the best time is now :)
<shivain22> yeah sure
<shivain22> thx
<shivain22> hey by the way can anyone tell me how to configure serial port in ubuntu
<shivain22> im using virtual box in ubuntu intrepid 64 bits, and im unable to allow serial port to the guest OS
<bazhang> shivain22, virtualbox-ose from repos?
<shivain22> not the ose
<UnderWraps_> how can I fix video drivers?  last night I manually installed the ati 9.2 drivers, rebooted, played games etc everything was really good. Today when I started the PC the displayed screen is unreadable, how can I fix this? thanks
<shivain22> its vbox non free but from the ubuntu repos only
<UnderWraps_> shivain22: are the serial ports enabled in the BIOS?
<shivain22> i used apt-get
<bazhang> shivain22, that is the ose
<shivain22> but i have the usb support
<shivain22> i heard that ose dont have usb support
<shivain22> by the way when i was using windows xp my serial were working
<bazhang> shivain22, what version of kubuntu/ubuntu
<shivain22> so i suppose that in bios its enabled
<shivain22> ubuntu intrepid 64 bits
<shivain22> 8.10
<UnderWraps_> it appears to be :)
<shivain22> and on top of it i installed the latest k environment
<bazhang> this is kde 4.2 or 4.1
<shivain22> just one second i have to check it
<mefisto__> shivain22: did you enable the serial ports in vbox for the VM?
<shivain22> yeah
<shivain22> and i selected the host device option from drop down
<altrortla> hei buddy... what program to capture images with kubuntu 8.04 ????
<shivain22> and gave the path /dev/ttyS0 and ttyS1
<altrortla> from web cam
<shivain22> where to check the kde version?
<bazhang> shivain22, did you install from backports or a ppa?
<shivain22> i suppose i installed from the ubuntu repos
<shivain22> i used the sudo apt-get install kde- something
<bazhang> shivain22, did you enable backports or ppa
<mefisto__> shivain22: help menu, about KDE (in a kde app) or kded4 --version    in terminal
<bazhang> or simply kubuntu-desktop
<shivain22> i dint get it, can you elaborate it pls
<shivain22> im a novice in linux
<shivain22> my kde 4.1.4
<shivain22> what about backport or ppa?
<shivain22> and how to go about it
<bazhang> shivain22, backports is to get 4.2, but wont fix your serial issue with vbox
<shivain22> ohh ok
<shivain22> well i understand now
<bazhang> shivain22, I dont have a serial device to test or I would
<shivain22> ok
<shivain22> shall i tell you what im exactlly trying to do
<bazhang> sure
<shivain22> i have one usb modem, and the provider gave me a driver and dialer program for windows xp
<shivain22> so when i install that it just install the data interface and the usb modem driver in com5 and com6
<shivain22> so when i was working with windows xp it was not a problem
<bazhang> dial up?
<shivain22> yeah
<shivain22> in ubuntu hardy heron i was able to get the modem dial and connect to internet
<shivain22> in kubuntu it was more easy
<bazhang> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<skamster> hello there.. i had a aspire one which doesn't had a working wlan..
<shivain22> and i did that, i am able to  connect to internet with kppp and the Knetworkmanager too
<shivain22> its not a problem
<bazhang> ok
<skamster> i looked there for a tutorial and make, what is written (but it's in german, don't know english version)
<skamster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#Install Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 8.10 on the Acer Aspire One
<shivain22> but the problem is im unable to receive any sms or unable to make any call with that modem
<skamster> now i had new 2 devices in ifconfig
<shivain22> so what i did was that i installed vbox and installed windows xp in that
<skamster> wifi0 and ath0
<shivain22> and i shared the usb in that
<skamster> (i used madwifi-hal)
<skamster> but both doesn't work (i use wicd as networkmanager)
<shivain22> now windows is trying to install the driver, but when it comes to installing the data interface on the com ports, windows is unable to open the com port
<skamster> does someone know a reason?
<shivain22> so now i want to enable the serial port of the host os so that the guest can use that
<bazhang> shivain22, so basically the internet connectivity is ok, but the extra features such as making calls and text messaging dont work at present
<shivain22> you getting me bazhang
<shivain22> yeah exactly
<shivain22> the reason why im looking for that is
<shivain22> the phone accounts password is sent via sms only
<shivain22> and i dont want to make my system a dual boot just for the sake of checking sms and making calls
<bazhang> shivain22, hmm, dont know much about dialup modems and such; may be repeat every so often, also ask in #ubuntu and #vbox
<vbgunz> where can I fond older versions of konsole? is there a list of older versions I can choose from?
<shivain22> ok
<bazhang> more eyes the better likelihood someone will know :)
<shivain22> but can you tell me how to check whether the serial port is working in kubuntu
<shivain22> im already talking in vbox irc
<shivain22> i dont know the server for ubuntu irc
<UnderWraps_> #ubuntu
<bazhang> although if you do get help in another ubuntu channel, best to keep it there, as most helpers are in both channels
<bazhang> oops
<shiva_> hii friends
<larsaam> Hi shiva_ :)
<shiva_> hii
<shiva_> larsaam
<shiva_> im facing a problem in kubuntu
<altrortla> what program i had to use to shooth images with a web cam?
<shiva_> can you help me
<shiva_> hi larsaam
<larsaam> shiva_: just ask?
<shiva_> i need hlep on serial ports
<shiva_> im using vbox and a windows xp guest
<shiva_> i wanna enable serial port com5 and com6 so that xp can use
<shiva_> im getting error
<larsaam> shiva_: like this: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=virtualbox+serial+port ?
<larsaam> shiva_: at least it seems your not alone..
<mefisto__> shiva_: if it's the windows config you need help with, you can try asking in #windows
<shiva_> not that
<shiva_> windows is not at all getting the serial ports
<shiva_> the vbox on start itself complains unable to do some IO
<mefisto__> shiva_: did you enable the serial ports in vbox for the VM?
<shiva_> yeah i did
<shiva_> but afte enabling when i start it , vbox give me an error
<steve_baker> hi all
<shiva_> it gives VERR_DEV_IO_ERROR
<steve_baker> i find myself in a situation where i need to start gnome-power-manager when kde loads
<steve_baker> i'd like to do so in a script
<steve_baker> i've searched around and it seems there are a few different options
<steve_baker> was wondering if someone with experience in this kind of thing could point me to the best approach
<jalejo08> hi
<jalejo08> anybody know how to compile dll with jni ??
<david13> I lost my password I registered this account with
<david13> How do I get it back?
<david13> ugh
<david13> My internet is slow, and all I have is a xubuntu 8.10 installed.... I want to use kde but I am having troubles installing
<david13> What is the exact metapackage name used to install kde?
<david13> I am messing up more then installing anything
<[kabotage]> install kubuntu-desktop
<david13> kubuntu-desktop doesn't seem to exist
<[kabotage]> kde4 ?
<david13> SO that means my repositories may be messed up some how?
<[kabotage]> dunno
<david13> We have xubuntu-desktop
<david13> not even a ubuntu-desktop
<[kabotage]> have you tried using aptitude instead of apt-get
<david13> hmmm
<david13> I don't know what is going on... I guess I screwed stuff up trying to install adept
<david13> I like it cause it downloads more then one package at a time
<david13> synaptic and apt don't
<david13> I guess I'll need to wait 36 minutes
<[kabotage]> update it and try it again. hmm
<david13> It all works out in the end
<david13> I'll be returning home soon, so I'll have broad band... I need to make do over here...
<david13> Can
<david13> Can't win for loosing
<sdasdasdad> i have a question
<sdasdasdad> can ask ?
<david13> Are you able?
<david13> Oops you already asked one...
<sdasdasdad> i try to use hping3, but no work, why
<sdasdasdad> root@linux:/etc/default# hping3 –rand-source -S 232.35.237.87 -p 80 –flood &
<sdasdasdad> hping3: you must specify only one target host at a time
<sdasdasdad> [2] 3393
<sdasdasdad> [2]-  Exit 1                  hping3 –rand-source -S 232.35.237.87 -p 80 –flood
<sdasdasdad> how can use ?
<david13> I don't know what you are trying to do.
<sdasdasdad> i want to flood a ip
<david13> Is that legal?
<sdasdasdad> yes
<bazhang> sdasdasdad, ddos attack?
<sdasdasdad> yes
<sdasdasdad> dos atak
<bazhang> sdasdasdad, take it elsewhere
<jussi01> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang> ie off freenode
<sdasdasdad> in romania no is illegal ;)
<bazhang> sdasdasdad, stop now
<sdasdasdad> i legal enithing here
<david13> Sorry I can't help
<sdasdasdad> ;)
<sdasdasdad> ok
<jussi01> sdasdasdad: if you dont stop, you will  be removed
<sdasdasdad>  bye ;)
<sdasdasdad> back, other question, is legal this..
<sdasdasdad> i want to reject ping
<sdasdasdad> what is command
<bazhang> sdasdasdad, how is this related to kubuntu
<sdasdasdad> iptatables...
<sdasdasdad> ?
<sdasdasdad> ye ubuntu
<david13> I need to pack so I can get back to the USA.... Iraq sucks.  Thanks for the help people...
<bazhang> sdasdasdad, man iptables
<david13> 15 months seems like forever.....
<sdasdasdad> ipchains -A input -p icmp -f -j DENY -i $eth
<sdasdasdad> ?
<david13> It is amazing I didn't go nuts
<jussi01> !offtopic | david13
<ubottu> david13: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sdasdasdad> or what,  i tryng to smb to ping (my ip), am i want to no reply pinging
<david13> Okay... you are strict here. bye
<shivain22> hello everybody
<Kransac> :)
<shivain22> im new to ubuntu and im using kubuntu the kde version is 4.1.1
<shivain22> i have some problem regarding the serial ports+vbox+windows xp guest
<shivain22> can anyone help me regarding that
<Kransac> Do you know how to set the "printing quality option" using CUPS command line? In order to set a document printing to "draft quality" or "fine quality"
<BluesKaj> cups command line ? ...why not just use the GUI ?
<Kransac> BluesKaj: I don't know why each time I use the webinterface I have huge marings, so i'd prefer not to use it
<shivain22> hii any webcam software for kubuntu?
<Kransac> And I don't want to print from Okular because I can't print odd or even pages (I really need it to save the planet ;-) )
<BluesKaj> Kransac , what printer ?
<Kransac> I have a Brother DCP-330C
<Kransac> But in the Brother utility there is no option for odd / even pages either :(
<BluesKaj> is there a brother printer icon in your panel ?
<Kransac> No. Brother only provides "some kind" of drivers.
<Kransac> that can be set only through command line or using cups interface (as far as I know)
<BluesKaj> Kransac , so you haven't installed the Brother optional drivers ?
<BluesKaj> Kransac , you want to print 2 sided pages
<BluesKaj> ?
<Kransac> BluesKaj: Yes I did. With those drivers I can set the printing option do "draft" or "fine" but there are no options to set "odd" or "even" pages. But Cups can. So i'd like to use Cups command line but then I can find any "draft" / "fine" option
<Kransac> BluesKaj: Yes ;-)
<Kransac> (by I can, I mean I can't find the "draft / fine" option)
<BluesKaj> Cups in the command line..I'm not familiar with that way of using cups ...never tried it
<Kransac> BlueEagle: Ok. Thank you anyway. But from my point of view cups command line work better than the webinterface (I'm not at all a command line addict), but that's probably because I didn't get how to use the webinterface
<alessandro_> ls
<alessandro_> ciao
<jussi01> !it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BluesKaj> Kransac , I did a man cups in the konsole and all I got was a "No manual entry for cups"
<Kransac> I get the same :(
<Kransac> I couldn't find that option in the manual available on the web. That's pretty strange
<shadeslayer> hey guys
<shadeslayer> anyone one the new kernel??
<shadeslayer> i have some problems with my menu.lst
<mefisto__> Kransac: I'm struggling to see the problem. you say you can get cups to print odd/even pages, right?
<groovy26> hey, has anyone managed to enable 3d acceleration in vmware with XP as a guest?
<Kransac> Ok I solved it thanks to someone on the cups chanel :)
<Kransac> mefisto__: no, the thing was to set the resolution with wups command line, odd pages setting works
<BluesKaj> Kransac , that makes sense .. a cups chat :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> so no one with 2.6.27-13??
<Kransac> If it can help the command line is lp -o Resolution=Draft FILE
<Kransac> it wasn't really hard :)
 * BluesKaj decides to have another cup ..... of coffee :)
<Denise> hehe
<BluesKaj> Kransac , what directory  ~/cups ?
<mefisto__> Kransac: might be useful to set up a new printer with those settings, so you can choose which to print with from any app using cups
<shadeslayer> so can anyone help me?? with this http://pastebin.com/m62704034
<Kransac> BluesKaj: I don't understand you question. You want to know in what directory to type the command?
<shadeslayer> what happens is that it asks  for a vga mode everytime i boot
<BluesKaj> Kransac , /usr/bin/cups or ... ?
<Kransac> mefisto__: You mean using "printers" like profiles? Like one printer would print draft and both side and an other one fine and one side for example?
<shadeslayer> it offers me : enter--> select VGA mode,space-->continue,or wait 30 secs
<corigo3> Anyone familiat the Gigabyte mother boards?
<mefisto__> Kransac: yes, that's what I mean. I don't see why that wouldn't work, and might simplify things if you change certain settings regularly
<Kransac> BluesKaj: I just type this command in the directory where the file I want to print is located. It's not a permanent setting, I have to set it each time I print (permanent settings can be set using lpoption instead of lp)
<Kransac> mefisto__: Yes, good idea, i'll do that thanks
<BluesKaj> ok Kransac , understood
<shadeslayer> nobody looking into my problem?? :(
 * shadeslayer thinks of removing the ' vga ' word
<Kransac> Thanks a lot for you help and suggestion. I was a kind of "stupid" problem but it helps me a lot saving money and trees
<shadeslayer> anything for the enviroment
<shadeslayer> :P
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , looks like you have to reconfigure or edit Xorg.conf ..why not post that file in pastebin , so we can take a look
<shadeslayer> xorg.conf,hmm
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> /etc/X11 right
<mefisto__> shadeslayer: do you need that vga=799 in there?
<shadeslayer> i thought so too
<shadeslayer> i tried the modes it provided me on boot
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shadeslayer> 364 and others
<shadeslayer> xorg http://pastebin.com/m46ca95c0
<shadeslayer> btw i also have problems connecting to my TV
<shadeslayer> SDTV
<shadeslayer> but thats later
<noren> hi all
<shadeslayer> heya
<vbgunz> anybody know how to get powerdevil to associate itself with the power button? I am failing miserably and the system just shuts down :/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer ..dunno about running 2 scrns
<shadeslayer> ooohh
<shadeslayer> i know
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: use kpower save
<shadeslayer> make that kpowersave
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: np
<vbgunz> how, why? is that what associates with the powerbutton?
<shadeslayer> i need that prompt to gone
<vbgunz> I am also running powerdevil if that means anything?
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: yeah,it has button association
<shadeslayer> hmm i rarely use powerdevil
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: I have to download it?
<shadeslayer> open a terminal
<shadeslayer> and type sudo apt-get install kpowersave
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: yeah
<vbgunz> yeah I can do that but will it interfere with powerdevil?
<shadeslayer> noo
<vbgunz> ok, I'll try
<shadeslayer> it gives me more options than powerdevil
<vbgunz> where do I find these options? systemsettings?
<BluesKaj> in the kmenu
<BluesKaj> applications, vbgunz
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: installed??
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: any idea??
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: type kpowersave in same terminal
<shadeslayer> youll see a new icon in the system tray
<vbgunz> I see it in the system tray
<shadeslayer> now open it
<mefisto__> vbgunz: have you looked at the power profiles in systemsettings > power management, edit profiles?
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: right click and configure kpowersave
<shadeslayer> its under the general settings tab >button events
<vbgunz> ok, am going to try suspending with the power button
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: did you look at the xorg.conf??
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: good luck
<vbgunz> heh, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: what will happen if i  remove the vga thingy
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: what happened??
<vbgunz> it worked (somewhat). for the first time, the powerbutton suspended to ram *but* powering back up, it turned on then went back to sleep. not sure why. my bios has ^ESC associated with waking up so thats how I woke it up the second time *but* it is associated with the powerbutton
<vbgunz> am going to try it again.
<shadeslayer> btw you can change the settings in system settings>advanced>power management
<shadeslayer> its under edit profiles
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: thats powerdevil for me
<shadeslayer> yeah i know
<shadeslayer> try using that if kpowersa ve doesnt work
<vbgunz> to be honest, I just need 2 things. 1 the powerbutton "suspends to ram", 2. wake up with the screen locked
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, looks to me like you have 2 scrns , right ?
<vbgunz> I don't want another app although kpowersave seems to have worked :/
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: lol,well now you have something better than powerdevil
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: raarely use the other screen
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: busy??
<corigo3> Every time I try to install 8.10 it does a core dump and fails before I even get to the disk formatting tool
<corigo3> I've of coursed verified both the MD5 and the disk itself
<thor_> if i delete the files from /var/cache/apt when i run adept it will download again those packages or only the newest ones ?
<shadeslayer> only new ones i think
 * shadeslayer thinks BluesKaj went for alot of coffee
<thor_> * /var/cache/apt/archives
<mefisto__> thor_: I think it will only download what's needed, that is, the packages you are installing. sudo apt-get clean will remove them all
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I'm not familiar with those settings in xorg under the first "section screen" ..my settings are as follows; Identifier     "Screen0",  Device         "Device0",  Monitor        "Monitor0", DefaultDepth    24 , SubSection     "Display", Depth       24, EndSubSection
<shadeslayer> maybe nvidia settings messed that up
<thor_> i see.. i guess i will try
<MaGicKanGaRoo> blues maybe use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<shadeslayer> i ran it as sudo
<shadeslayer> so this is what ill do
<shadeslayer> ill remove that vg
<shadeslayer> *vga
<shadeslayer> and reboot and tell you the results
<shadeslayer> ok byee
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , I use the nvidia 7600GT card ...here's my Xorg.conf file , maybe it'll help , http://pastebin.ca/1351942
<BluesKaj> wunnnerfu, i missed him
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, my xorg.conf , http://pastebin.ca/1351942
<shadeslayer> OMG OMG
<shadeslayer> it worked
<shadeslayer> it worked...........
<shadeslayer> :)
<BluesKaj> great
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: no need
<corigo3> Can't load ubuntu 8.04 or Kubuntu 8.10 getting a SquashFS error : Unable to read page block. Have verified MD5 on ISOs and checked the disks for errors. Can't even get to the drive manger to do initial drive setup.
<BluesKaj> right
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> np shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> no to get back to my maths tutorial sheets
 * shadeslayer goes back 
<BluesKaj> corigo3 , your ISO must be still be compressed with zlib according to this http://freshmeat.net/projects/squashfs/
<shadeslayer> W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release amd64 (20081030)]/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<shadeslayer>  Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release amd64 (20081030)]/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<shadeslayer>  Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release amd64 (20081030)]/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<shadeslayer> hey
<shadeslayer> oops
<jussi01> shadeslayer: pastebin ;)
<shadeslayer> getting HUGE lag
<shadeslayer> ok better
<shadeslayer> so how do i remove that error form apt
<shadeslayer> jussi01: i was getting huge lag,didnt see i had pasted it already
<shadeslayer> so how do i add that cd rom??
<shadeslayer> apt-cdrom then??
<shadeslayer> in fact i get alot of errors on update
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> pasting
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/125801/
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , open your souces.list and comment out the cdrom source with a # in front of the deb , usually the first in the list
<shadeslayer> ok
<BluesKaj> err sources.list
<Meus3691> Ciao amici di #kubuntu
<Meus3691> .:Ciao:. a tutti
<shadeslayer> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid restricted main
<shadeslayer> that??
<shadeslayer> same errors
<BluesKaj> No,  shadeslayer, alt+f2 , kdesudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> oops , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ederico> Hello, I'm having a problem with reading CDs/DVDs, I'm running KDE 4.2 on Kubuntu 8.10
<ederico> I've tried it on 3 different computers with the same setup, same results. One of them has a working WinXP and that gives me no problem, so it is probably not a hardware problem
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: whats the CD ROM for anyways?
<shadeslayer> same
<shadeslayer> i put # infront of first deb file
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, it's the original source repos for your setup during install, it has the required apps for an elementary setup
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> but same errors
<BluesKaj> looks like this ..sortof,  # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.1)]/ intrepid main restricted
<shadeslayer> one sec
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer put the # in front like the above
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, then do a,  sudo apt-get update
<shadeslayer> oh found it
<shadeslayer> that error was removed
<shadeslayer> what about the other ones??
<shadeslayer> gpg errors
<BluesKaj> gpg errors are common , and you can ususally safely ignore them
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> thanks once again :)
<shadeslayer> bye
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , this will explain it , some what http://ryanorser.com/?p=772
<vbgunz> wheres shadeslayer?
<casinowarren> hi everyone, how's it going?
<casinowarren> does anyone know how to install the latest version of iTunes on kubuntu
<jussi01> !wine | casinowarren
<ubottu> casinowarren: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<jussi01> !appdb | casinowarren, check if it works here:
<ubottu> casinowarren, check if it works here:: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<casinowarren> yeah i tried it using wine but i keep getting errors
<andrea_> hi , i can t resolve my mmonitor configuration , xorg is bloked
<andrea_> somebody patient?
<lovre> is Desktop Google for linux any good? Is it worth installing?
<MaGicKanGaRoo> Has anyone had any luck removing the little yellow squigle that controls the widgets on kde4 desktop?
<squid0> it's supposed to be there
<MaGicKanGaRoo> yes i know, but can you get rid of it easily
<squid0> lovre: I find it the best desktop search client for linux
<MaGicKanGaRoo> or anyway through config files
<squid0> no idea
<mefisto__> MaGicKanGaRoo: you could move it to appear behind the bottom panel, if it gets in your way
<MaGicKanGaRoo> cool thanks thats a bit neater
<casinowarren> it says that i need to patch wine to install it
<lovre> squid0: so google desktop is only a search tool? There arent any additional widgets i get with it?
<casinowarren> where can i get the patch to help me install iTunes?
<BluesKaj> casinowarren , Itunes was designed originally to run on a mac , not windows , so dunno if wine is a good suggestion , but Rhythmbox might do the trick.
<BluesKaj> !Rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fxcp> hi folks. what would you prefer to get kde 4.2 running: installing jaunty vs intrepid+4.2 ports?
<BluesKaj> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<casinowarren> rythmbox isn't very good
<casinowarren> i did some research into it and it says that i need a patch
<BluesKaj> casinowarren , ok ...not an ipod fan so that's far as I go with that one :)
<mefisto__> casinowarren: you mean what it says here about the patch? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14793
<casinowarren> yeah, i'm having problems with this part mefisto
<mefisto__> casinowarren: which part?
<casinowarren> the second download part
<casinowarren> sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<casinowarren> says unable to find source package for wine
<BluesKaj> casinowarren ,http://www.winehq.org/
<hw__> Is firefox on hardy binded (themes) to KDE?
<hw__> I just upgraded from gutsy to hardy and the tabs on firefox look ugly...
<BluesKaj> hw__, that's prolly the default theme at work there ...and yes i think FF is bound to the kde look/theme
<alexandre> Hello
<Guest88983> Salut
<alexandre_> Salut
<alexandre_> Hello
<alexandre_> Hi
<casinowarren> hi alexandre_
<avihayb> :->
<hw__> Can I have a K7 smp kernel with a kubuntu i386 distribution? the i386 kernel just shows one core...
<Tm_T> hw__: using -generic kernel package?
<hw__> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> hw__: well, -generic should do that
<hw__> Tm_T: cat /proc/cpuinfo shows only one CPU. I installed the K7 meta packages but didn't help
<Tm_T> hw__: well, isn't it just one CPU ?
<hw__> Tm_T: Ok, it is just one cpu but it two cores... =)
<hw__> +has
<mefisto__> hw__: what does   sudo lshw -C processor    show you?
<Tm_T> or 1 core imitating 2 cores? I don't remember how that k7 stuff went
<hw__> mefisto__: http://attachr.com/11758
<hw__> mefisto__: Looks like the second core is there somehow. On my HT P3 it shows two CPUs. I thought cores are better then HT =)
<draik_> There seems to be an issue with my xorg configuration and that is what is causing my computer to freeze
<draik_> Is there a way that I can actually see what would be the cause of it?
<draik_> Actually, the file seems cut off. Fewer content than to what I recall.
<mefisto__> draik_: you could look for errors in logs
<mefisto__> draik_: what is "cut off"? xorg.conf ?
<draik_> How do I pastebin xorg.conf via CLI?
<mefisto__> draik_: you could install pastebinit
<draik_> I know that I append  ' | pastebinit -' but I don't know how to call it up first.
<draik_> Nevermind, cat, right?
<draik_> cat xorg.conf | pastebinit -
<draik_> Is that right?
<draik_> Yep
<mefisto__> pastebinit -i filename
<draik_> mefisto__: http://pastebin.com/f6e1f4e92
<mefisto__> draik_: that looks normal to me. there isn't much in xorg.conf these days unless you edit it yourself
<draik_> Oh
<mefisto__> draik_: you could try googling your video card to see if you can find any options to add to xorg.conf that may help
<draik_> !opengl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl
<draik_> How do I enable OpenGL?
<aotianlong> any one installed ati driver on ubuntu9.04 jaunty.
<fosco_> aotianlong, you'd better ask in #ubuntu+1
<aotianlong> fosco_: ok
<ludo2612> hello
<ludo2612> I have two screens, when I turn on the computer the two screens work but when kubuntu is loaded the second one turn off. Consequently, I tried to use KRandKTray but it only recognizes one screen
<draik_> !icecast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<draik_> !info icecast
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in intrepid
<aotianlong> ludo2612: i have the same problem
<ludo2612> aotianlong, ok, maybe could somebody help us!
<draik_> !glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<draik_> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<draik_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik_> So I fixed the freezing by reconfiguring my Xorg.conf, but I don't have OpenGL and my Internet connection still dies on my desktop.
<draik_> I take it back. It just froze.
<draik_> It seems that I have direct rendering with sudo, but not with a regular user.
<draik_> I just installed a screensaver.
<draik_> The .kss is in /usr/local/bin/kcometen4.kss
<draik_> It is not on the screensaver list. What do I have to do to get it on the list?
<draik_> Got it
<AlbaT> hi ppl
<AlbaT> 1 question again
<AlbaT> :)
<AlbaT> i have 2 pc's 1 is really old where i run ubuntu other is new one where i run win
<AlbaT> this win pc has 2 ext3 file system hard drive how i can mount them to that old pc?
<Angelbreath> anyone familiar with bluetooth in kubuntu 8.10?
<serenity> hi
<serenity> is there already a kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2 CD?
<Tm_T> serenity: no
<serenity> ok, thanks
<fosco_> kde4.2 will be in jaunty
<serenity> i know
<AlbaT> can anyone pls give me some nice link how to map network drive whats is in localhost but in other pc but in linux partition thnks
<sparr> how can I make kde listen to mouse buttons and the keyboard to keep the screensaver at bay, instead of just mouse movement?
<chairman> does anyone know how i can configure my kmail so i can get my emails separate instead of 1 account
<Tm_T> chairman: what you mean by separate? and what protocol you're using?
<chairman> meaning when i set up my gmail accounts using kmail or thunderbird,all of my emails from the other 3 accounts comes into the inbox of my default
<maco> sparr: it should by default
<chairman> protocol meaning what POP or IMAP
<sorset1> hi, im using static ip in my network for connectiong to internet , changed network interface and resolv.con for dns , but when i connect via pppoe connection , dns addresses change to my isp default , and after DC i see DNS that i entered!!
<COm_BOY> listen
<COm_BOY> My friend has got a windows machine
<COm_BOY> and i have got Kubuntu
<chairman> TmT are you there
<COm_BOY> I want to remote desktop him......... we both are on internet
<COm_BOY> how to do it , in windows i used TeamViewer
<COm_BOY> but here TeamViewer is not working fine by WINE
<COm_BOY> so i have to use someother application
<sorset1> where can i ask my network questions? (which Channel)
<LjL> sorset1: here or #ubuntu
<LjL> sorset1: anyway it's because of network-manager most likely
<LjL> sorset1: "network-manager" and/or "resolvconf" overwrite your /etc/resolv.conf settings
<COm_BOY> Sorset join #cisco channel for network questions
<LjL> sorset1: so if you want to manually set your DNS, you should do it in your network manager GUI if you have one
<oscar__> español
<LjL> !es | oscar__
<oscar__> hola
<ubottu> oscar__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sorset1> LjL: thx , but i how can i change dns manually , but my problem is after connecting primary DNS changes and after DC it will back!!
<LjL> sorset1: you said you changed them via resolv.conf. that will NOT work.
<sorset1> LjL: yes!
<LjL> yes, what?
<Dondavid> hi
<Dondavid> ist einer da der sich mit themes auskennt ?
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Dondavid> i am sorry and thx 4 help
<chairman> i need help someboddy
<thiagofcf> somebodylove kkk
<ActionParsnip> ask away chairman
<thiagofcf> pt-BR?
<thiagofcf> Brazillian?
<dreamer> hi all, I'm having trouble installing desktop effects: when I click the button nothing happens, then I ran this from the terminal: "install-package --install compiz-kde compiz-fusion plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" and I got "SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<dreamer> or can I just circumvent 'install-package' and use apt-get install instead?
<LjL> can anyone summarize the possibilities (if more than one) for getting a global menubar in KDE 4?
<LjL> dreamer: i didn't even know install-package existed
<LjL> dreamer: i definitely think you should use apt-get if you have broken packages, anyway
<chairman> i had asked earlier is how can i configure my kmail to not have all of my other 2 Gmail accounts mail to not got into my default
<JontheEchidna> install-package is mainly meant to replace adept-batch that went away in Adept 3.0
<dreamer> it's in the menu when you run 'desktop effects'
<JontheEchidna> mostly only applications use it
<JontheEchidna> LjL: I know about plasmoid-xbar
<JontheEchidna> but I haven't really looked for more solutions
<dreamer> basically when clicking on install desktop effects it runs install-package
<dreamer> hmm, ok, diner time :)
<LjL> JontheEchidna: that's the one that can only be used with a specific theme, isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> It might be
<JontheEchidna> bespin
<LjL> yeah
<josh-l> hi folks should Opera be in the multiver, or universe repos?
<drbobb> aaghhh i'm getting a machine check exception panic on my desktop workstation
<J_A_X> okay, someone need to help me remove these freaking kde widget style from firefox
<chairman> hello
<josh-l> anyone opera?
<J_A_X> it's ugly as fuck and ruining how I operate
<chairman> yes i opera
<J_A_X> anyone  know how to disable the kde widgets from being within firefox
<Pici> J_A_X, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<AlbaT> can anyone pls give me some nice link how to map network drive whats is in localhost but in other pc but in linux partition thnks
<chairman> i need help on kmail please
<josh-l> anyone have opera installed via a repository? I cant seem to add it... using either ubuntu repos or deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable nonfree
<ActionParsnip> !opera | josh-l
<ubottu> josh-l: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: use  deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<josh-l> ActionParsnip: already tried that or i wouldnt ask in here... thx though
<josh-l> ActionParsnip: i meant that... typo
<josh-l> here
<josh-l> ... anyways
<josh-l> I found it
<josh-l> but only using apt-get from command line...
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: works flawlessly here, did you sudo apt-get update after adding the repo?
<josh-l> why isnt it finding it in adept...
<josh-l> yes I did ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: i only use command line so i couldnt comment
<josh-l> like I said
<josh-l> ok
<ActionParsnip> gui apps are sloooooow
<josh-l> i hate adept it rarely works perfectly
<josh-l> ActionParsnip: yeah but why have them if i'm not going to use them
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: i pull them off
<chairman> action i need your help
<ActionParsnip> chairman: wassup dude
<chairman> i need to set up my kmail. or thunderbird. i don't want all of 3 of email accounts to be mixed in w/1
<chairman> the default
<J_A_X> anyone know how to remove the KDE 4.2 widget style in firefox.  I just want the default... the KDE styling is horrible
<chairman> i had asked this to everyone on the board more than once
<ActionParsnip> chairman: so you have used kmail and thunderbird and want to bring them together?
<chairman> no no. see the last time i used one of them and configured my gmail accounts all of the messages went into the default account. u know 1 for business 1 for personal,etc
<cdavis_> When I right click and want to create new open office docs are not listed. Anyone know how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> chairman: ok. can you describe the end result, like what client has what account etc
<chairman> kmail and gmail
<ActionParsnip> chairman: http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-gmail-in-evolution-thunderbird-or-kmail.html
<ActionParsnip> chairman: does that help?
<drostie> :-( wireless still broken.
<chairman> my default gmail account i want all of the messages to go there. the others to their account
<chairman> i'll try it.
<capeomar> having issues when printing.  If I hit print, it works and if I tell the printer which pages, it is OK, but as soon as I change any of the settings, it gives me a "fatal error", it closes the print Window and it does not print anything.
<capeomar> For example, if I change the margin settings, it creates that fatal crash
<capeomar> ideas
<drostie> Print to PDF and then try printing with Okular instead? :-P
<dreamer> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dreamer> hmm, I'm getting unmet dependencies on libplasma2:  Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid3.1) but 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu7~intrepid1 is to be installed
<JontheEchidna> dreamer: It got bumped to libplasma3 in KDE 4.2
<dreamer> so eh, I can't install compiz because if it
<dreamer> oh .. hmm, it's alreacy installed?? weird
<ActionParsnip> dreamer: you need to satisfy the dependancy
<dreamer> it doesn't even work
<dreamer> ActionParsnip: I can't
<dreamer> that's the problem
<pisnaz> Heya all.
 * pisnaz listens to the crickets chirp......
<ActionParsnip> dreamer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-backports/kdebase-workspace-data
<ibuffy> dependency issues again: http://dpaste.com/5401/
<ibuffy> i am afk for a bit, but i will check the logs for responses
<pisnaz> eek not kdevelop again ibuffy?
<capeomar> thanks, does not make a difference
<ActionParsnip> dreamer: http://ftp.kfki.hu/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase-workspace/kdebase-workspace-data_4.2.0-0ubuntu7~intrepid1_all.deb
<ibuffy> pisnaz: heh, no
<dreamer> thats not the package I need ActionParsnip
<ibuffy> wanting my notes plasmoid back
<ibuffy> missing it
<dreamer> libplasma2 depends on 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid3.1
<ActionParsnip> yeah plasma needs 4.1 and i gave you 4.2
<pisnaz> ibuffy: lol, so kde4 see,s borked...didi you try installing the kubuntu-desktop  (think that is right)
<ibuffy> doing that now
<pisnaz> whoops Action
<dreamer> ActionParsnip: in what way will this resolve my issue? plasma will still want 4.1, so I still can't install it
<ActionParsnip> dreamer: what version do you have installed?
<dreamer> I'm not going to suse that 3rd party .deb anyway
<dreamer> how can I see that?
<ActionParsnip> dreamer: dpkg -l | grep kdebase-workspace-data
<pisnaz> let me verify the package name
<dreamer> 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu7~intrepid1
<dreamer> so it's already installed ;)
<ActionParsnip> dreamer: indeed
<ActionParsnip> dreamer: you could force install the package
<ActionParsnip> dreamer: it might cause issues
<ActionParsnip> dreamer: not sure
<dreamer> and libplasma2 doesn't like that .. ah well, compiz isn't on my priorities for this pc .. just wanted to show my housemates linux rocks ;) (this is the livingroo, pc)
<pisnaz> lol dreamer I did that with my main laptop
<dreamer> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'd rather not do things on ubuntu systems that are not regular .. becaus I know it always breaks on ubuntu
<ibuffy>   kdeplasma-addons: Conflicts: kdeplasmoids but 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 is to be installed
<ibuffy>   kdeplasmoids-libs4: Depends: kdeplasma-addons-libs4 but it is not going to be installed
<ibuffy> E: Broken packages
<ibuffy> after installing kubuntu-desktop ^
<pisnaz> and my living room pc :P
<ActionParsnip> dreamer: i follow that rule, unless its essential
<ibuffy> okay... now i really am afk
<ibuffy> bbl
<ibuffy> will check logs
<pisnaz> kk ibuffy
<dreamer> on other systems I mess around, but in ubuntu everything always breaks if you mess around :/
<dreamer> so, later
<pisnaz> have yet to break stuff, though I try dagnabit... :P
<AlexZion> Hi guy , I need a suggestion about the best way to manage TV usb card in Kubuntu ....,which software is the most complete for that ?
<ActionParsnip> yay pidgin 2.5.5
<pisnaz> ibuffy: uded -f and also try with kdm stopped?  maybe remove kubuntu-desktop and try a full install fresh?  Odd sudo apt-cache depends kdeplasma-addons-libs4 shows a conflict but..
<pisnaz> looking to just view channels and such alex?
<AlexZion> yeah , I have already installed driver and stuff...
<pisnaz> try tvtime?
<AlexZion> but I got a problem just with the audio , which works just in DVB
<AlexZion> I already have it .....
<pisnaz> ohh some you have to hook the audio out to the line in, a quirk atm
<AlexZion> but isn't so comfortable to use ....
<AlexZion> and I can't set nearly nothing about audio ....
<pisnaz> not sure the usb ones have that o/p
<pisnaz> checked the v4l site for that tuner?
<pisnaz> they just moved the wiki so a bit of a mess still..
<harjot> how  do i load psp or ps2 games on my comp i already have the bioses
<harjot> how  do i load psp or ps2 games on my comp i already have the bioses
<harjot> anyone haeard?
<harjot> of anything?
<pisnaz> harjot: from my long alo playing with emulators you should either have a dir or be able to open them from the emulator menu
<harjot> but wat emulator would i use?
<pisnaz> harjot: err search psp or ps2 via adept?
<Elone> lol wrong channel ?
<BluesKaj> harjot , you could use virtualbox to run ps2 games ..it runs well on kubuntu
<pisnaz> Elone: ok now you confuzzled me. lol
<ActionParsnip> !info epsxe
<ubottu> Package epsxe does not exist in intrepid
<BluesKaj> !playstation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playstation
<pisnaz> there ya go I recall when mame or such was new so...
<BluesKaj> !ps2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps2
<ActionParsnip> !info pcsx-bin
<ubottu> pcsx-bin (source: pcsx): Sony PlayStation emulator -- binary. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.699df-rc3-1 (intrepid), package size 156 kB, installed size 612 kB
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip , i'm not a gamer ..what OS does ps2 use ?
<pisnaz> ps2, if memory serves me right is a *nix based.  Though I may be totally wrong.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: it uses its own OS
 * linux Just testing :)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip , proprietary eh,  that figures ... sony,  typically self serving
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: indeed *koff(sonymemorystickduo*koff*
<pisnaz> rofl!!  Sony propietary?  Who'd of thunk it?
<ActionParsnip> shame though cos it works ok, just costs twice the price
<pisnaz> ActionParsnip, BluesKaj: *koff*Beta*koff*
<BluesKaj> hehe
<J_A_X> how do I remove the kde widgets within firefox?
<J_A_X> I just want the default ones
<pisnaz> errr kde widgets in firefox?
<ActionParsnip> didnt know that existed
<pisnaz> ok not just me then, Jax bestclarify what you mean
<J_A_X> the KDE 4.2 oxygen widget, the ones that you can specify under the appearance control panel. they're taking over the textfield, combobox, radiobuttons, etc in firefox
<J_A_X> and it looks freaking ugly
<pisnaz> hech I"d be pleased to find a theme for ff that would match oxygen and did not have glaring evilness for buttons etc
<J_A_X> no you wouldn't
<J_A_X> it look ugly
<pisnaz> lol
<pisnaz> ok think I found where you mean
<ActionParsnip> J_A_X: i use the aero style one
<J_A_X> for instance, i have a white bg website with a textfield, which is dark grey, but the area around it isn't transparent, it's grey as well
<J_A_X> it's horrible
<pisnaz> how does ff look atm grey fugly as hell and small close, max etc?
<harjot> but wat emulator would i use?
<drostie> pisnaz: there's a kde theme for firefox.
<pisnaz> yeah sounds like my ff atm,
<harjot> i have hardy
<harjot> how  do i load psp or ps2 games on my comp i already have the bioses
<pisnaz> drostie: oh? know the name offhand or it it just kde..?
<drostie> The form controls are still pretty bad afterwards, but it makes kubuntu+firefox useable.
<harjot> guys
<pisnaz> yeah form controls were killing me after i got a nice dark theme.
<drostie> lemme look it up.
<J_A_X> yeah, is there a way to disable the kde form controls in firefox?
<J_A_X> or choose a different one or something?
<J_A_X> cause this is ridiculous
<pisnaz> not sure it would not be global jax
<drostie> pisnaz: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<J_A_X> http://imagebin.ca/view/5bFYib5.html
<pisnaz> drostie: tks
<drostie> J_A_X: there used to be a way to edit some style sheets in the firefox rel directory and eliminate those ugly gray boxes. But I couldn't find the directory last time I checked.
<J_A_X> drostie: that's only a theme, it doesn't do the widgets
<pisnaz> yeah that id the exact same as I have on my dark theme jax
<pisnaz> checked in about:config?
<drostie> I know. That's what I'm saying: is there used to be a different thing you had to do to change the form control widgets.
<J_A_X> used to be?
<drostie> pisnaz: I actually did a find over the whole directory root with a rather broad regular expression looking for css etc. I couldn't find anything that looked right though.
<ActionParsnip> J_A_X: does it still happen if you rename ~/.mozilla?
<drostie> s/directory root/root directory/
<J_A_X> ActionParsnip: yup
<J_A_X> it's on by default
<pisnaz> yeah I grabbed a few dark themes for my lappy I may have to break out the gimp and a few howto's here soon
<pisnaz> seems odd the default iface for 4.1 is dark and glossy but everything window has this dark fugly look lol
<ActionParsnip> J_A_X: bah, ok
<ActionParsnip> J_A_X: its one of th reasons i dont use kwin, its too busy worrying about what i'm doing rather than getting on with business
<mefisto__> J_A_X: what do you have in systemsettings>appearance>GTK styles and fonts ?      (haven't been following the conversation, so sorry if you've tried that already)
<J_A_X> 'use my kde style in gtk apps', 'use my kde fonts in gtk apps'
<J_A_X> pretty sure i tried disabling both already
<mefisto__> J_A_X: try changing style to raleigh, then restart firefox and see what that looks like
<J_A_X> gotcha
<J_A_X> huh, that worked..
<J_A_X> some of the things looks like crap, but I can change that using stylish
<mefisto__> J_A_X: qtcurve looks pretty good on my firefox, if you have that installed
<pisnaz> hrrmm
<J_A_X> how do I install that? it is in apt?
<mefisto__> gtk2-engines-qtcurve (I think)
<J_A_X> neat
<J_A_X> thanks dude :)
<pisnaz> cool
<pisnaz> was searching sites for info
<pisnaz> not much else beyond what was done save for change style helps make google etc look better supposedly
<amgarchIn9> if I untar the root filesystem from a backup on an empty disk how do I fix the grub to boot the new image?
<amgarchIn9> is there a "ubuntu-way" for doing that? /sbin/update-grub?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | amgarchIn
<ubottu> amgarchIn: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> amgarchIn9: install grub with the guide then it will read the menu.list in the image
<chairman> s anyne havng problems w/their keyboard/
<pisnaz> wb drostie
<pisnaz> just how it reacts to my fingers chairman :P
<mefisto__> chairman: what's the problem?
<chairman> well now when i press shift-2 to get the symbol for a email address nothing happens not even on the klavier kkvd
<amgarchIn9> chairman: по, шну?
<J_A_X> mefisto__: I love you dude, qtcurve is perfect :D
<chairman> i don't know . i switched to Vista for a sec to see the virtual keyboard works on there and it's does.but when i rebooted back here to do it nothing happens
<pisnaz> lol, i may have to try it also now ..
<J_A_X> is there a way to change some of the colors though?
<pisnaz> hrrmm so you can get @ in vista but not in nix?
<chairman> help somebody
<pisnaz> no chance you specified shift+2 as a hotkey or such eh?
<pisnaz> chairman: can you get any of the shift characters? or only a problem with @
<chairman> i can't get none esp. that one
<mefisto__> any keys stuck? eg ctrl, alt, win key, etc?
<amgarchIn9> chairman: post shift-(whole row) here
<chairman> press shift
<pisnaz> spill anything on it?
<chairman> no i didn't
<amgarchIn9> chairman: °!"§$%&/()=?`like this
<chairman> =//////...,i can't get it
 * mefisto__ notices that ctrl-shift-2 does nothing
<pisnaz> ok how on earth are you getting those amagarchln9 :P  tilde should be pre ! not the degree symbol :P
<amgarchIn9> pisnaz: this is DE layout
<pisnaz> amgarchIn9: ahah I figured as much handy spot for degree i must say :P
<pisnaz> is the a input locale or layout that has no shift row above the #'s?
<chairman> what about ctrl-shift-2 to getthe symbol
<pisnaz> chairman did you attempt to try using both shifts or just one of em ?
<pisnaz> not at the same time but lshift 1 and r shift 1?
<chairman> p i did ctrl/shift/then 2 and it came up
<pisnaz> err..
<mefisto__> chairman: maybe your ctrl key was just sticking then?
<chairman> maybe but i'll use this combo in the meantime
<pisnaz> the ctrl keys are devilish sneaky buggers:P
<amgarchIn9> chairman: xmodmap | grep shift
<mefisto__> or maybe sticky keys is activated? chairman, look in systemsettings > accessibility, modifier keys tab
<pisnaz> ohhh mefisto may of hit it on the head, mine is disabled
<chairman> mefisto i deactivatd it
<mefisto__> chairman: so did it make any difference?
<XPS_M1330> I was using extensively the TomBoy panel applet in GNOME, and I'm switching to KDE. Is there a way to use that applet in KDE? The Plasma Notes widget isn't as good because it doesn't have organisational features. Or do you know of a program I could use?
<heinkel_111> which is the number for the evil nvidia driver 180.xx ??
<mefisto__> XPS_M1330: knotes, or basket notes
<XPS_M1330> merci mefisto__
<stdin> XPS_M1330: TomBoy will probably work in KDE too
<XPS_M1330> stdin: can I integrate it to a plasma panel?
<pisnaz> thought knotes was also a plasma panel  let me look
<stdin> XPS_M1330: it'll probably load into the system tray
<pisnaz> nope I was mistaken
<XPS_M1330> stdin: that's correct! I should have tryed that in the first place.
<yoritomo> hello everybody
<pisnaz> heya yoritomo
<yoritomo> i have a problem with webmail add-on for thunderbird, even the firewall disabled and port forwarded on the router, still no connection on port 25 and 110 :s
<vbgunz> anybody know how I can get konsole 4.1.4 ? preferably a deb packaged for AMD 64?
<pisnaz> may have to watch as some isp's modems nowadays have inbuild port blocking.  I had this issue when I let the modem handle my pppoe connection.
<yoritomo> it is a cable modem but logically does not containing any firewall, but the rooter i configured
<pisnaz> hrrmm odd, went to grab a cigar and out came a usb stick lol
<pisnaz> hrrmm can you access it when trying from behind the router?
<yoritomo> i forwarded the portsd
<pisnaz> but with more info we can target where the issue is, it may still be thr router, the systems iptables, the config, the connecting machine even..
<yoritomo> tell me more
<yoritomo> firestarter is disabled and ufw too
<pisnaz> can you access it on the localhost?
<yoritomo> no connection to localhost
<pisnaz> are you using the : [port] ?
<ibert> hi. Does anyone know a rep for feisty which still exists?
<r_> kubuntu alpha rocks!
<yoritomo> which port ?
<pisnaz> yoritomo: http://webmail.mozdev.org/webmail.html
<marcos_> que hay de nuevo
<parsifal> holas
<marcos_> alguien de honduras
<yoritomo> i were on that site
<drostie> !es | marcos_
<ubottu> marcos_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<drostie> I have no clue whether honduras is spanish or portuguese though. --_--;;
<pisnaz> spanish i think
<drostie> Wikipedia says spanish! I win. ^_^
<pisnaz> rofl i looked there also
<pisnaz> yoritomo: look at the last q in the faq that may help
<pisnaz> what email system are you trying to access?
<marcos_> Oki
<pisnaz> son of a ...a $16,000 pc??
<chris-rc1> hi
<pisnaz> heya chris
<chris-rc1> i am trying to run kaffeine (which worked until yesterday), but now i get an error message that says "cannot find xine_part in search path". it is installed though
<pisnaz> chris-rc1: found a old post that says restarting X solved it but it is pretty old so you would think is a non issue...still looking
<chris-rc1> pisnaz: found it, too :-) yes, it didn't work... seems to be this way since the last kdelibs update (though i'm on kde 4)
<pisnaz> chris-rc1: there is something about having kde3.x and 4 installed toogether that may cause an issue let me look through it again,
<pisnaz> chris-rc1: was this an upgrade or a fresh install of 8.10?
<chris-rc1> fresh install with the kde3 sources from ppa enabled. i have now installed 0.8.x from the backports repo
<pisnaz> sry on phone few min..
<ForgeAus> hey all can grub be made dynamic, so that if I have 2HDD's It can work from both, instead of just one?
<ForgeAus> (right now it works from the one I don't need it to so much, but I don't really wanna mess that up, I'd rather keep that, and fix it so it works in the main one as well instead of breaking the one I have working to get the other one working too)
<mefisto__> what do you mean dynamic? how is 2 disks dynamic?
<ForgeAus> mefisto, at the moment its giving me error17 on my "main" drive but I can select in the bios to press F8 or something when I boot to switch to boot from the other HDD, and it works from there normally...
<ForgeAus> what I don't want is to break it on the other HDD to fix it on my "main" drive...
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: oh, I think I understand. you have grub installed on 1 mbr, but you want it on both disks?
<ForgeAus> uh, not sure...
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: do you get a grub menu with both disks?
<ForgeAus> I want it to work from both disks I think the mbr for the "main" is actually ntldr (but I chainboot that to grub)
<ForgeAus> mefisto, no only the "secondary" drive
<ForgeAus> when I boot grub from ntldr it gives me error 17... but when I boot from the second disk I get a grub menu it functions correctly
<Righey> hai
<Righey> bai
<ForgeAus> (the hard part is they're both the same drive code (being both the same types of disk same size, etc from same manufacturer, I guess their UUID?? or whatever ID it is would be different but I wouldn't be able to tell which one is wich just from that anyway
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: ok, sounds like you want grub on mbr of both disks. and also edit menu.lst (on both disks) so it can work when both disks are connected, or just one is connected
<ForgeAus> can't have that mefisto...
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: why not?
<ForgeAus> I only want one menu.lst... I only have one ext3 partition
<ForgeAus> (oh and a swap but thats not ext3 is it?)
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: you've lost me. if you have grub on one disk, but disconnect the other disk (ntfs?) then nothing boots?
<ForgeAus> the weird part is the ext3 partition is on the "main" disk so I would have thought it would have been easier for it to pick up that way...
<Noize> hello. i've got some problems with decompiling java with javap. Everytime i try to decompille the file, i get the error, that the file file.class was not found. Can anybody help me?
<ForgeAus> no no disks disconnected, both disks have a bootable mbr, the secondary disk is grub and that functions, the main drive has around 3 partitions, NTFS EXT3 and a swap, (possibly an hfs+ one as well)... anyway, Kubuntu is on the EXT3 there... however the MBR is ntldr, to use grub from there I have it in my boot menu and it executes the fille grubldr which is a copy of a grub bootsector
<ForgeAus> (I used if dd= etc to copy it)
<ForgeAus> it works as in it loads the grldr fine but I get an error17 (assumedly the place its looking for the menu.lst isn't where it should be?)
<dante__> Hello , i have a problem i install the grub editor and want to boot my second disk but i dont can edit the right ... (hd0,0) is my linux and for the Sata disk its show me that its (hd0,0) , too ...
<ForgeAus> the problem is if I edit stuff like the device.map, etc doesn't that affect the secondary disk too?
<ForgeAus> (or if I reinstall grub to the main disk - again - it will mess up the grub in the secondary one?)
<ForgeAus> Noize uh interesting question, um are you sure you have the path to file.class correct?
<ForgeAus> dante, yeah grub can be a little particuluar like that
<ForgeAus> I'm having a similar issue myself
<Noize> ForgeAus: i tried with absolute and relative path and both time the same error. Probably my Java_Systemvariable is wrong (to the classes) but i don't know how to set it
<XPS_M1330> what's the "activity bar" widget?
<ForgeAus> Noise try the env command ie, in a konsole window type env
<ForgeAus> it will tell you what your class paths are if they have an environment variable ste
<ForgeAus> grr set
<ForgeAus> if you need to change that you need a command something like export %variable% = "/newpath/" (where %variable& is likely to be something like CLASSPATH)
<ForgeAus> anyway just have a look with the env command to see what environment variables are set and which one may refer to your hava class paths
<ForgeAus> *hava=java
<ForgeAus> oh note: I recommend if you can set multiple class paths to append rather than replace it, or return the class path to what it was before you modified it once your done...
<ForgeAus> XPS can't help you there I havn't come across it yet
<Noize> ForgeAsus: http://pastebin.com/m193d96a3
<Noize> ForgeAus: http://pastebin.com/m193d96a3
<XPS_M1330> aarg fatal error
<ForgeAus> XPS sounds like fun .. (not)
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: ok, let's see if I understand now. disk 2 has grub on its mbr, which boots linux on disk 1. and disk 1 mbr boots windows if you set bios to boot disk 1 instead of disk 2?
<Noize> ForgeAus: am i right, or isn't there any java path?
<ForgeAus> mefisto yes but theres more to it than that...
<ForgeAus> Noize according to your paste I can't find anything that relates to java or classes in there, so I'm sorry I can't help you, perhaps its because there isn't one set to begin with that it doesn't know where to look? or maybe it doesn't store it as an env variable?... sorry...
<Noize> ForgeAus: thanks anyway
<ForgeAus> Noize if theres a #Java they might be able to help you more
<ForgeAus> doh, missed him
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: why not use grub to boot everything?
<ForgeAus> mefisto your right you didn't say anything incorrect there was just something relatively significant that you missed in that the windows boot can pass through to grldr (same as how grub chainloads)
<XPS_M1330> which CPU governor is more powersaving: powersave or ondemand(conservative)
<XPS_M1330> I mean dynamic conservative
<ForgeAus> mefisto, it doesn't matter, even if I had grub directly in the mbr I'd still get error 17... the grldr file works, it just doesn't give me the boot menu because I get error 17 (and if I did reinstall grub to that disk it messes up my disk2 grub)
<ForgeAus> (ie seems like I can only have one or the other, not both)
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: ok, so what causes the error 17?
<ForgeAus> I don't know I think error17 is file not found or partition not found, one of those... i'd have to check to be certain
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: I mean under what circumstances do you get that? always?
<ForgeAus> my guess is the device.map or something else in grub setup itself is sending it to the wrong drive...
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: yes, error 17 is partition not found
<ForgeAus> I only get error17 from drive 1
<ForgeAus> how does it know where to look for the partition?
<ForgeAus> (its probably just an hd0 vs hd1 thing, but if I change that it changes for both)
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: mine has this: root  (hd0,3) and that line tells it where the root / partition is (1st disk, 4th partition)
<diamantes4> sera
<ForgeAus> ahh so grubroot... I get it, that would be an error then
<hpladds> Dolphin is in full-screen mode (no windows decoration) -- how do I reset this feature?
<AlexZion> I had the sameproblem few days ago....
<stdin> hpladds: Alt-F3 -> Advance -> Full Screen
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: "but if I change that it changes for both" both? what do you mean?
<ForgeAus> (yeah mines disk1 which is not the 0th disk but 1,2 - second partition... to fix error 17 I'd need it to be 0,2 but then it wouldn't work from the secondary drive)
<diamantes4> qlc ke parla italiano per una info ??
<AlexZion> io , ma il canale italiano è #ubuntu-it
<diamantes4> grazie alex ;)
<AlexZion> di niente
<diamantes4> senti forse mi potresti aiutare ?
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: you could make more menu entries in menu.lst to get around this problem
<AlexZion> vai sull'altro canale per favore , o ci cacciano .....
<ForgeAus> mefisto, possibly but if there are ones to do it, I don't know them...
<diamantes4> capito
<diamantes4> tnx..by ;)
<diamantes4> sera
<hpladds> stdin: My alt + F3 does not work. Any alternative?
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: what I mean is make duplicates of each entry in menu.lst, one set pointing at (hd0,2) and the other (hd1,2) so you can just choose a different one from the list, depending on what you need
<stdin> hpladds: do any windows have borders?
<hpladds> stdin: all others
<AlexZion> right click on the system bar of dolphin , advanced /full screen
<ForgeAus> mefisto, how can I?
<ForgeAus> like I said I only have one ext3 partition...
<ForgeAus> I don't have a separate kubuntu for each grldr...
<ForgeAus> therein lies the problem it seems
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: and only one menu.lst right?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> as in: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hpladds> AlexZion: "the system" bar? I have to admit I don't know what that is.
<ForgeAus> I think I'll ask in #grub see if they know
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: so edit menu.list, adding extra menu items to cater to whatever circumstances make you get error 17 (I'm still not sure how you get the error)
<NotWired> how can i change the default application that plays my video files? right now it's vlc
<AlexZion> sorry maye ,probably I mistake few words like a real Italian ..:D
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: if I've completely misunderstood the problem, I'm sorry I've wasted your time
<ForgeAus> mefisto, I don't get the menu to select them from
<AlexZion> beside you try icon, on the kde applet panel ....
<ForgeAus> and no you havn't misunderstood the problem... I think its the grubroot that is the issue, you helped me there at least :)
<AlexZion> if you can't see the kde menu bar , try with "ALT+TAB" to switch between windows .....
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: do you see the grub message saying "press esc to choose ... (something or other, can't remember) ?
<jamesjedimaster> NotWired: System Settings -> File Associations
<NotWired> ahh, okay... thank you jamesjedimaster
<ForgeAus> mefisto from the first disk thats correct it doesn't reach that because I get an error 17 before it gets that far
<ForgeAus> seems like partition references in grub must be absolute, it would be nice if you could make them relative somehow
<ForgeAus> oops wrong button lol
<ForgeAus> I think your right tho if you could somehow make an alternative grubroot, you'd need copy of each menu entry... because like I said has to be absolute references to the partitions
<ForgeAus> :( ... not good
<ForgeAus> also is there some quicker/easier way of cleaning up kernels you don't need after an uppgrade?
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: uninstall them
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: if they're uninstalled but still in menu.lst, sudo update-grub
<ForgeAus> kewl sofar I've got 2.6.20-15, 2.6.24-21, 2.6.24-23 and 2.6.24-24 more than I need, not that I mind having one older one to fall back on
<harolddong> when can we expect qt 4.5 packages?
<ForgeAus> (like I needed for an upgrade I think it was feisty -> gutsy has a problem with the locales package during a dist-upgrade but you can use a diff kernel to fix that)
<stdin> harolddong: jaunty
<ForgeAus> kewl I'm removing the 21 and 23 ones...
<ForgeAus> omg that saves 382MB!...
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> seems odd that 2 kernels would be almost 400mb
<ForgeAus> I agree, thats whats worrrying me!
<ForgeAus> says installation: -382M in adept
<Dr_willis> I never use adept
<Dr_willis> the kernel files here on this system are only about 9mb total
<Dr_willis> thats for 1 kernel
<ForgeAus> maybe I had the header too or something?...
<stdin> the modules can be around 80-90MB
<stdin> with the restricted-modules
<ForgeAus> well all gone now whatever the case...
<ForgeAus> I think I'll do another dist-upgrade sometime soon still running hardy here...
<ForgeAus> how is KDE4 coming along?...
<tweakedeh_> Program that reads cookies?
<mefisto__> ForgeAus: I don't know about grldr. I'm guessing it's grub for windows systems? does it use a menu.lst file?
<ForgeAus> yeah... well grldr is a file I self-made
<ForgeAus> essentially its a file that stores a copy of the boot sector for grub... I just load that as a file instead of directly from the boot sector, thats all
<ForgeAus> it works for my dad's pc fine
<ForgeAus> and it seems to be loading the boot loader itself of grub, just not finding the partition thats all
#kubuntu 2009-03-04
<ForgeAus> I think I know how to *fix* disk1 now, its just the other consequences of that I'm not comfortable with yet...
<coppro> Anyone have any clue why DRI is turned off on my computer?
<coppro> it gives an error
<coppro> about a version mismatch of the radeon driver
<coppro> Apparently 8.54.3 does not satisfy 1.17.0
<Dr_willis> you perhaps need to reinstall the ati drivers..?
<coppro> purged+reinstalled xorg
<coppro> no change
<coppro> I can't really help more
<coppro> since I'm running from irssi
<coppro> so can't paste data or anything
<coppro> and I /really/ don't want to have to install fglrx
<Dr_willis> You can install gpm, and select/paste stuff that way
<coppro> gpm?
<mefisto__> coppro: ever manually installed ati drivers?
<ForgeAus> yeah ati drivers can be a pain
<ForgeAus> dri, fglxr (sp?) etc...
<coppro> this is not a proprietary driver
<ForgeAus> coppro thats a good thing
<coppro> waitaminute
<coppro> fglrx is still installed?
<coppro> *****
 * coppro reboots
<mefisto__> coppro: so you've only ever installed ati drivers from repos
<coppro> yes, but the module's still running
<coppro> I'll reboot and report
<ForgeAus> mefisto, ati drivers are massively confusing I still havn't got it right myself yet!...
<ForgeAus> one of the reasons I'm thinking of u/ging
<ForgeAus> hopefully it will fix some of that stuff...
<ForgeAus> ironically the ppl that helped me the most with that were the compiz-fusion people!
<ForgeAus> not that you need it with kde4
<ForgeAus> I don't think I ever had compiz (actually I think it was beryl at the time) working on this PC with ati drivers...
<hogwash> hi
 * hogwash just installed kubuntu with kde 4.1  :)
<ForgeAus> hey hogwash...
 * hogwash needs guidance for his atheros wifi card & imbeded in toshiba satalite laptop
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<lean2501> hi! best partition scheme for a fresh 8.10 installation in an 8gb SD card?
<ForgeAus> partition scheme?
<ForgeAus> as in how many of what size? or just what type?
<hogwash> how can i tell if my wifi card is compatable with linux
<ForgeAus> normally SD cards/USB etc are FAT (not sure which one 32 or 16 I guess)... but for 8.10 your better to have ext3 afaik
<ForgeAus> however booting from an SD card is something I have absolutely no experience with
<lean2501> mmm i mean how any and how much size :P
<lean2501> i read i need ext2
<hogwash> i recently saw a window detecting my card, but after i rebooted i dont see that window anymore
<XPS_M1330> what does this mean: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8B9FBE5158B3AFA9
<ForgeAus> ok then how many and what size, I'm assuming you need 1 partition of the whole drive, but I could be wrong there... I don't know whats optimal
<ForgeAus> hogwash, I think its the knetworkmanager that handles that stuff...
<ForgeAus> but I'm using wired not wifii so I'm not sure how/if its different
<ForgeAus> hogwash do you have a grey icon in your system tray?
<hogwash> does this grey icon look like a gear with a green arrow ?
<hogwash> adept?
<ForgeAus> no
<mefisto__> lean2501: how much RAM do you have? and do you want a separate home partition?
<ForgeAus> uh dunno what the gear with the green arrow one is
<ForgeAus> the wired network icon looks grey like a diagonal box with a darker grey lead coming out of the front of it
<ForgeAus> if its wifi I don't know if its a different icon or not (like say some arcs instead of the lead?)
<ForgeAus> anyway system-settings should have a network section to help you there...
<hogwash> yeah i see the wired network icon
<hogwash> it only mentions my eth0 card
<GWild> how can I determine if/which linux headers are installed?
<ForgeAus> uh eth0 built in lan card?... ok well then I think thats where your network connection needs to go (be added to?) ...
<ForgeAus> as to how to get it there, probably network settings in system-settings may help, I havn't tried using wifi with kubuntu yet...
<mefisto__> hogwash: lshw -C network    should list your network interfaces
<lean2501> mefisto__: i use 1gb of ram and i want a separate /home partition
<ForgeAus> GWild adept should tell you that...
<ForgeAus> (assuming you installed them as packages)
<hogwash> http://rafb.net/p/Rnx8Kp20.html  lshw output
<GWild> ForgeAus: Thank you.
<GWild> trying to install nvidia drivers for a new vid card and heard I must upgrade the headers first
<ForgeAus> GWild normally you only need the headers if oyur going to (re)compile something...
<hogwash> i plugged my router in. i dont see it under wireless connections
<ForgeAus> but then I havn't got nvidia hardware so I can't really say...
<GWild> ForgeAus: right - I'm just installing the headers, then I'll install the nvidia drivers
<ForgeAus> GWild not that I think your silly or anything but just make sure the headers match the same version number as the kernel(s) you have installed...
<mefisto__> hogwash: 1GB swap, and the size of / and /home depends on how many programs you want to install and how much space for your data you're going to need/want
<GWild> ForgeAus: ;-)  I'm a hammerhead half the time so I take not offence (but, yes I did check)
<hogwash> what does that have to do with wireless
<hogwash> i just want wireless to work.
<ForgeAus> hogwash what happens if you open up a browser and browse to your routers IP address?
<hogwash> iwconfig says no wireless extensions
<mefisto__> lean2501: 1GB swap, and the size of / and /home depends on how many programs you want to install and how much space for your data you're going to need/want
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<hogwash> im looking for drivers. and im currently pluged in via ethernet.
 * hogwash shrugs
<mefisto__> sorry hogwash, that was for lean2501, not you
<ForgeAus> hogwash I'm probably not the person to ask to help you with it...
<hogwash> oh
<mefisto__> lean2501: 5GB for the / partition is probably enough unless you want to install lots of stuff
<lean2501> ha tnks!
<ForgeAus> which leaves 2GB for /home ... (since 1 gb is for swap)
<Dr_willis> Gee.. i got 10+gb in just wallpaper and icon collections in my homedir. :)
<ForgeAus> 3x partitions... hmmm...
<ForgeAus> Dr willis yeah I know how it can get!
<ForgeAus> and if you d/l stuff like say mldonkey your /home can get exponentially bigger!
<mefisto__> lean2501: if you want more for /home, you could make / smaller than 5GB. maybe 4GB. does anyone know what a new install of intrepid takes up?
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  at least we are not windows users.. with a ever expanding /windows/winsxs directory...
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: some of us ARE windows users :(
<Dr_willis> Im in windows7 right now.. and using Xchat via XMING and XDMCP :)
<mefisto__> ok, good luck with the grub thing ForgeAus. I'm gonna reboot
<joshjtl> hi, upgraded to 4.2 on intrepid, not get transluncency
<joshjtl> help
<Dr_willis> hmm.
<Dr_willis> I never use that feature.. sorry.. of course stuff like that can be hard to trobuleshoot anyway
<Dr_willis> Check the forums yet? it may be some xorg setting for your specific video card/driver
<joshjtl> yeah nothing :(
<joshjtl> ok nevermind... transparency works, but so far not for the panel
<ForgeAus> DrWillis I have to say I too am a Windows user ... also a MacOSX user...
<Dr_willis> My Mac works very well.. as a doorstop
<Dr_willis> :P
<tekstacy> Is it possible to make Kubuntu come out of standby from the mouse?
<diamantes4> hallo
<Dr_willis> mooo
<diamantes4> #ubuntu
<Slartibartfast> Seems a quiet time for Helpdesk #Kubuntu. Looks like "it just works" :-)
<joshjtl> hi, is ksynaptic available anymore?
<XPS_M1330> actually I'm trying to figure out how come choosing an icon theme only affects the menu
<ott0> how can i find out what files a process has modified?
<joshjtl> maybe by going to settings>advanced tab, desktop (something)
<Flare183> Drayton: I'm over here
<ott0> basically i just executed a .bin installer and i want to know where the files are
<XPS_M1330> Didn't see that "desktop theme details" part
<XPS_M1330> thanks joshjtl
<joshjtl> XPS_M1330: yeah just found it today myself
<joshjtl> any way to get Adept to use synaptic as a backend?
<joshjtl> i hate adept
<XPS_M1330> you can run synaptic from KDE
<joshjtl> XPS_M1330: i want a qt app though
<Dr_willis> both are frontends to the apt-get system
<Dr_willis>  adept with synaptic as a backend.. dosent make much sence
<joshjtl> Dr_willis: what does synaptic use as a backend, does adept use the same?
<Dr_willis> <Dr_willis> both are frontends to the apt-get system
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Slartibartfast> There is kpackage
<Slartibartfast> !kpackage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpackage
<joshjtl> Dr_willis: sorry didnt read that for some reason... tired
<Slartibartfast> kpackage is ordered like synaptics or aptitude
<joshjtl> a better question, is there an app that manages uninstall dependencies that are not required any longer if the original package is uninstalled? an app that also installs packages?
<Slartibartfast> there is apt-get autoremove
<joshjtl> not like deborphan...
<joshjtl> ok
<joshjtl> gonna give kpackage a try for a while
<Slartibartfast> apt will know when there are packages not needed anymore and then notify you that you then can autoremove them
<joshjtl> Slartibartfast: oh thats right, i wish that would extend to the gui app
<joshjtl> perhaps i'll continue to use only the cli for that
<Dr_willis> I just never uninstall anythimng
<Dr_willis> :)
<joshjtl> yeah I guess i will since you cant edit repos using kpackage
<joshjtl> my ocd wont allow clutter
<Dr_willis> one mans clutter - is anotehrs must have eyecandy
<Dr_willis> !info hotbabe
<ubottu> Package hotbabe does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> Oh - its in medibuntu :) if roget
<joshjtl> whats that
<joshjtl> hotbabe
<ForgeAus> josh I think it was kynaptic
<Dr_willis> a 'ssytem load meter' that is a anime-chick that gets naked as load goes up
<Dr_willis> :)
<joshjtl> well let me try uninstalling kpackage and all its deps now
<ForgeAus> and I don't know if its around anymore
<ForgeAus> kpackage is kewl...
<joshjtl> ForgeAus: can i edit repos in kpackage?
<ForgeAus> I doubt it, not directly... that I'm aware of anywaya
<joshjtl> odd
<ForgeAus> kpackage isn't so much designd around dpkg/apt-get as adept is...
<joshjtl> apparently hotbabe is an app to view resources
<joshjtl> really i find adept to be really featureless
<ForgeAus> kpackage is more a general package manager for slackware/redhat/debian/gentoo... its got most styles of package management built in
<joshjtl> hmm theres smart isnt there? but thats totally diff than apt-get isnt it
<joshjtl> !kpackagekit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpackagekit
<joshjtl> !kpackage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpackage
<joshjtl> is kpackagekit different than kpackage?
<Slartibartfast> joshjtl, yes
<ForgeAus> smart is a more basic package manager, it is very similar to kpackage, just not made with KDE in mind
<ForgeAus> they both do most of the same stuff
<ForgeAus> note: the underlying package management for both is the same, it uses dpkg/apt-get the same way that kpackage or adept would anyhow
<joshjtl> ok, apparently kpackagekit is different than kpackage, and also related to packagekit... but how do I install it?
<joshjtl> (using intrpepid btw)
<ForgeAus> (note: more advanced package management would use apt-get instead of dpkg anyway, to keep the apt database up to date
<Slartibartfast> joshjtl i think it is already installed
<ForgeAus> I dont know kpackagekit
<Slartibartfast> apt-cache show kpackagekit
<joshjtl> hmmm?
<joshjtl> Slartibartfast: "apt-cache show kpackagekit doesnt show it for me... is it shown in apt-get search kpackagekit?
<Slartibartfast> apt-cache show shows the status ... like "Status: install ok installed"
<Slartibartfast> apt-get search kpackagekit gives E: Invalid operation search
<BlueAidan> what package includes the kcontrol binary?
<Slartibartfast> apt-cache search give: kpackagekit - KDE package management tool using PackageKit
<BlueAidan> I'm trying to start up the kde control center from within xfce and can't figure out how.
<joshjtl> Slartibartfast: what?? I cant find it... are u running intrepid?
<Slartibartfast> Mmmm ... ok ok ... sorry. No i am not.
<Slartibartfast> i am running Jaunty ... excuse me :-)
<joshjtl> ahh yes its the new package manager for jaunty... there must be a way to install it for intrepid
<joshjtl> Slartibartfast: have you found jaunty stable enough to use right now?
<Slartibartfast> NO
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<Slartibartfast> hehehe
<joshjtl> yeah i didnt either
<Slartibartfast> well there are many little programs crashing
<joshjtl> yeah for me too
<Slartibartfast> like apport-cli to report a pproblem just crashed itself
<joshjtl> think i can add the repo and install kpackagekit real quick then remove it?
<Slartibartfast> I won't advice it
<Slartibartfast> Then you mess things up ...
<joshjtl> ah nevermind I found it packaged for intrepid
<Slartibartfast> Just learn to use dpk commands and apt-cache, apt-get ... etc.
<Slartibartfast> dpkg*
<joshjtl> i use it Slartibartfast i like to use gui every now and then for simple stuff
<Slartibartfast> OK :-)
<ott0_> how can i tell where a .bin installed files to?
<Slartibartfast> Still thinking also for simple stuff the cli is faster
<Slartibartfast> dpkg -L <packagename>
<joshjtl> Slartibartfast: yeah plus i dont have to bother with finding installing kpackagekit forget it... i'll use it in jaunty everntually
<joshjtl> l8r
<Slartibartfast> OK
<Slartibartfast> ott0_: dpkg -L <packagename>
<Slartibartfast> Sorry :-) missunderstood
<ott0_> hmm... it was just a .bin executable. i don't know the package name
<Slartibartfast> ott0_ did you execute the installation as normal user or by using sudo ?
<joshjtl> Slartibartfast: whats the easiest way to add a repo via cli?
<joshjtl> edit file?
<ott0_> as a normal user
<ott0_> it poped up a superuser password request during installation though
<Slartibartfast> yeah, i think so ...
<Slartibartfast> ott0_ : what kind of program ? ... and what you try to kind from it ?
<Slartibartfast> try to find*
<ott0_> it is the adobe air installer
<ott0_> i want to know where the installed files are
<Slartibartfast> i guess it installed some stuff under the /usr/ if it is a good installer it installed things probably under /usr/local/
<Slartibartfast> find /usr/local/ -name *searchwords*
<ForgeAus> josh easiest would be to use mc!
<ForgeAus> (midnight commander .. it has text editor built in)
<ForgeAus> essentially a nice app that buils on oldskool dos norton commander but for linux
<Slartibartfast> ott0_ ... Did you see this page? http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/AIR_for_Linux:Release_Notes
<Slartibartfast> ott0_: from Tip and tricks: To install an application, you may use the command “/opt/Adobe AIR/Versions/1.0/airappinstaller <full path to the air file here>”
<hogwash> hi
<hogwash> does the bot know about ati ?
<hogwash> for kubuntu 8.10
<Slartibartfast> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wartalker> when i log out, then log in, the knetworkmanager doen not dock in tray, it like a normal widget, someone help
<hogwash> does the bot know about ati ?
<hogwash> ati drivers
<hogwash> sheesh
<Slartibartfast> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<hogwash> thanx
<hogwash> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hogwash> cool
<GWild> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GWild> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<hogwash> im under the advanced tab of system settings. i dont see anythign about hardware
<GWild> hogwash: run jockey
<GWild> hogwash: that will tell you what is installed (propietary drivers)
<Slartibartfast> hogwash: i think you should be at kmenu > system > harware drivers
<Slartibartfast> hardware*
<hogwash> ahh found it
<GWild> speaking of which
<GWild> time to reboot after installing my nvidia drivers
<GWild> see if I get the busybox boot error
<GWild> again.....
<hogwash> why does apt-cache search show amule, but no frost wire ?
<hogwash> ahh there's a download
<GWild> anyone experience the 'BusyBox' boot error where the system can't find root?  If so, how did you get rid of the problem?
<ForgeAus> uh BusyBox is essentially a kind of recovery console...
<ForgeAus> generally somethings majorly wrong for it to boot into that
<ForgeAus> try running recovery mode ubuntu
<GWild> ForgeAus: Sorry - I'm a (K)ub newcomer
<GWild> ForgeAus: would that be from a live cd or a recovery kernel, or...?
 * hogwash likes kubuntu
<GWild> I do as well, but I'm quite new to it
 * hogwash thinks the slogan should be changed from "Linux for human beings" to "Linux for people with lives"
<hogwash> kubuntu > slackware && suse
<GWild> ran Gentoo for several years and made the change.
<hogwash> GWild: yea i was running gentoo for 5 months.  it's allright,but since my hard drive crashes i said screwit
<hogwash> i aint going through that again
<hogwash> it was nice while it lasted
<GWild> it can take some real tweaking
<hogwash> but it's old, and is outa date
<hogwash> it doesent even have monodevelop. HA so if you wanna code C# you're screwed
<GWild> I can code C# in Kub?
<GWild> under Mono sounds like
<mbazdell> GWild:  no.. it's against the EULA
<mbazdell> hehe
<GWild> mbazdell: Ah
<ForgeAus> mbazdell? are you serious?
<GWild> oh sure, ask a question then leave
<mbazdell> lol. No I'm not serious
<mbazdell> that's the best way to get answers
<mbazdell> so in case anybody tries, downgrading X from Jaunty to Intrepid to make FGLRX work...
<mbazdell> doesn't work..
<mbazdell> It's easier to reinstall Intrepid, lock X, and then upgrade everything else
<GWild> I never could get fglrx to run on my Intrepid
<mbazdell> did you try using envy-ng?
<GWild> I didn't try that
<mbazdell> that's probably the easiest way to get it to work
<mbazdell> I find it is a much faster driver than the open source version
<GWild> lol - after I just put in an nvidia card
<ott0_> do dpkg and apt-get use the same config files?
<mbazdell> ott0_:  no
<ott0_> or, in general, how is package information stored?
<JontheEchidna> apt-get uses dpkg to install the packages after it downloads them all, though
<mbazdell> ott0_:  you mean like where is `dpkg -l' information kept?
<ott0_> exactly
<mbazdell> ott0_:  interesting.. I've never actually wondered that myself
<mbazdell> ott0:  /var/lib/dpkg/
<hpladds> The number of desktops represented in my pager reverts from 4 to 1 on reboot. Then spinning the desktop cube causes Plasma to crash, then four desktops appear in the pager
<hpladds> any help?
<mbazdell> hpladds:  it's a glitch with the pager and compiz
<mbazdell> are you running intrepid?
<hpladds> mbazdell: yup
<mbazdell> on kde-look.org there's a patched version of pager that will fix the pager
<mbazdell> however plasma crashing is new to me
<hpladds> I;ve seen this exact thing on a different computer, then it went away. How I'm not sure
<ott0> mbazdell: so i guess since dpkg is called by most other package managers, that information can be updated when I use, e.g. apt?
<mbazdell> yup
<mbazdell> basically to install any .deb, dpkg is used
<mbazdell> hpladds:  I had the issue on my desktop. I fixed it by deleting ~/.copmiz and installing the patched pager deb.. But that may have been fixed in an update from the repository... not too sure
<mbazdell> and sadly I'm running XP on my lappy at the moment because FGLRX is broked in Jaunty and I refuse to reinstall
<hpladds> mbazdell: that is sad -- in so many ways
<mbazdell> :(
<mbazdell> it's really because I'm just lazy
<hpladds> mbazdell: do you know of any name or description that this problem goes by? It's hard to research
<mbazdell> I need to reformat all my systems.. they're a mess... I'm just too lazy to actually do it
<mbazdell> hpladds:  which problem exactly? You have 2
<ott0> is there any way to watch a process to see what files it modifies?
<hpladds> mbazdell: once you start on the update path, you never know where it will end -- the four to one on reboot
<ott0> basically i want to see what files a .bin installed
<mbazdell> hpladds:  hmmm.. gimme a minute to see if I can find it
<ott0> oh cool, it's listed as a package
<mbazdell> hpladds:  seems like a new way to do it..
<mbazdell> hpladds:  http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showpost.php?p=70565&postcount=2
<mbazdell> as I recall now, I did something similar to this on my last setup
<hpladds> mbazdell: I think that did it, but need to restart KDE. Thanks much!
<mbazdell> no problem
<mbazdell> ott0:  well if it's a .deb you can do `dpkg -c'
<mbazdell> if it's something you got from apt-get it'd be in '/var/cache/apt/archive/'
<dangaio> Ok, now I have a question/complaint... what happened with the rtl8187 drivers?  In 8.04 they worked perfectly. In 8.10 they suck. How can I fix this?
<mbazdell> by suck, what do you mean?
<GWild> well, it's like a vacuum, ....
<GWild> sorry
<mbazdell> well then isn't that an improvement?
<GWild> lol
<dangaio> mbazdell, I can boot into 8.04 and it can see all the networks around my area with excellent signal quality.
<dangaio> In 8.10, I can barely connect to the router in the same room.
<mbazdell> try booting with an older kernel?
<dangaio> I have done that. That is why I am asking.
<mbazdell> okay when you use an older kernel it works? Is that correct?
<dangaio> that is correct.
<mbazdell> then why not just use the older kernel?
<mbazdell> lol
<dangaio> Because it is in 8.04 not 8.10
<mbazdell> you'd still be using 8.10 since the repos are all on that level
<Atom330> gues old kernels dont support everthing
<mbazdell> dangaio:  other than the wireless issue, does the new kernel provide you with any noticable improvement?
<dangaio> can you explain? I am a newbie.
<mbazdell> Kernel is like the engine
<mbazdell> for your drivers
<Atom330> what can cause a kernel panic? i get those on my atom machi
<dangaio> yes, it does.
<mbazdell> using an older kernel isn't using 8.04. What makes 8.10 is all the packages really
<mbazdell> it's your repositories
<mbazdell> if you run kde4.2, using kernel 2.6.17 instead of 2.6.18 wont stop you from running kde4.2
<mbazdell> Atom330:  many things.. what does it do right before it panics?
<michael> kubuntu hardy firefox 3.0  will not remember window size even after deleting/moving localstore.rdf any help appriciated
<mbazdell> michael:  easiest thing to try would be to apt-get upgrade to intrepid
<mbazdell> other than that, right click on the title bar and select advanced options.
<mbazdell> then tell it to stay a specific size to see if that works
<mbazdell> if that works, then remove the specific setting, and see if it will remember
<michael> mbazdell: ok will try thanks
<mbazdell> in hardy, it's kwin that keeps the size settings
<mbazdell> so there'd be some setting in there that could be the culprit
<GWild> mbazdell: have you installed kde 4.2?  I'm still running 4.1
<mbazdell> GWild:  yup
<mbazdell> it's pretty
<GWild> work well, buggy?
<mbazdell> actually quite usable at the moment
<mbazdell> few glitches but nothing really major
<GWild> under Gentoo I ran 3.5 and it's very different and less squirrely
<GWild> maybe I'll upgrade to 4.2 then
<mbazdell> I actually prefer 3.5 more
<GWild> so far I do as well
<GWild> is it possible to revert to 3.5.x under Intrepid?
<mbazdell> yup
<GWild> or is the major release tied to the kde version
<mbazdell> there's a how to out there
<mbazdell> gimme a sec to find it
<GWild> i'll rtfm it
<GWild> excuse me, I mean google it
<mbazdell> http://forum.kde.org/how-get-kde-kubuntu-10-t-11996.html
<GWild> thank you
<GWild> now I'll have to think about it.....
<mbazdell> heh
<mbazdell> I was happy with 4.2 enough to not bother
<GWild> I think I'll do 4.2 before I decide
<mbazdell> But then I broke it with Jaunty
<mbazdell> so don't do Jaunty
<mbazdell> lol
<GWild> nod
<GWild> well, think I'll hit Adept and check into 4.2
<mbazdell> I think tomorrow if it's slow at work I'll be reinstalling intrepid
<GWild> I really like Kub compared to Gen2
<mbazdell> I just find it to be easier
<GWild> but every distro has it's version of a learning curve
<GWild> right
<mbazdell> Gen2 was fun, but too much work.. Debian was too slow with updates... Mandrake was pretty decent but .deb systems just has a much larger repository... RedHat... If you don't mind spending 10 hours downloading deps... Fedora... Meh...
<mbazdell> I don't like gnome
<FOrgeAus> hey all :)
<playinglove> hello
<mbazdell> greetings
<mbazdell> bah
<mbazdell> too late
<mbazdell> lol
<ForgeAus> omg 1809 packages!!!!
<mbazdell> did you just do an apt-get update?
<macken> has anyone had any problems with firefox when using compiz. In both gnome and kde I had firefox doing off the wall stuff. Opera seems to not be bothered by compiz
<mbazdell> macken:  I did in kde3.5
<macken> I
<mbazdell> but that was just after Hardy was release
<mbazdell> few updates to compiz later everything cleaned up
<ForgeAus> mbaz apt-get dist-uprade...
<ForgeAus> macken, no idea, try reinstalling ff?
<ForgeAus> afaik it shouldn't do anything off the wall...
<macken> im not sure its compiz but when I turned it off, most of the problems went away.
<dangaio> mbazdell, would I have to change the initrd.img file also?
<macken> I have not used firefox now for about 6  months. maybe I should check again.
<Tomas---> Hi why is two KDE open?
<ForgeAus> note macken with kde4.x you no longer require compiz
<macken> Im using 4.1 now and have stopped using compiz. but, how do you get the cubed desktops without compiz?
<ForgeAus> (although I guess you might need to use its effects/desktopcube, etc with Gnome if you use that... )
<ForgeAus> macken uh, I think kde4 has desktop cube or are working on it, you may just need to wait a little?
<mbazdell> ForgeAus:  doesn't kwin4 actually use compiz?
<mbazdell> you can edit it with ccsm aswell
<macken> I have heard that 4.2 is supposed to have a 3d cube function but have not heard for sure.
<ForgeAus> uh mbazdell I don't think so
<ForgeAus> kwin4 has its own built in 3dfx... entirely separate from compiz
<ForgeAus> however I do think kde4 is more compiz-aware than kde3 was?...
<Tomas---> i need help with http://i43.tinypic.com/206jtih.png
<ForgeAus> ie I don't think you need an entirely separate desktop pager with kde4 it works with compiz and kwin equally, (from memory, I know I did this stuff but I'm not entirely sure how anymore...)
<ForgeAus> with KDE3 you need to remove your desktop pager and use a compiz replacement one (looks the same... )
<mbazdell> ahh.. I wasn't sure
<mbazdell> good to know
<mbazdell> Tomas---:  that's the plasma dashboard button
<macken> compiz intergrated with kde 4 fine. once in a while it would revert back to kwin  but no major problems
<Tomas---> mbazdell: ye end there is 2...
<ForgeAus> with compiz and kde3 theres also kde integration...
<ForgeAus> you need some extra package(s?) ...
<ForgeAus> (used to be aquamarine I think, mostly for the kde decorators to work)
<casinowarren> who here is pretty good with kubuntu?
<mbazdell> casinowarren:  lots of people
<mbazdell> Tomas---:  are you sure?
<mbazdell> you should have one in the taskbar
<mbazdell> and one on the desktop
<mbazdell> if that's what you mean by 2
<Tomas---> there is to up there and 2 in taskbar
<Tomas---> two*
<mbazdell> interesting
<mbazdell> did it just start happening or was it there all along?
<casinowarren> ok, i'm still stuck on stupid when trying to install my fonts on kubuntu 8.1 with kde 4.2 desktop
<Tomas---> mbazdell: i only restart :P
<mbazdell> casinowarren:  can't get your fonts to install?
<ForgeAus> casino, not sure that makes you stupid, fonts can be tough to work with... kubuntu can work with several types of them too...
<mbazdell> Tomas---:  what do you mean?
<ForgeAus> I doubt its as simple as dragging and dropping, sometimes fonts install into the x-server
<Tomas---> mbazdell: /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Tomas---> and it started two :s
<casinowarren> no i can't
<casinowarren> and i can't access my root permissions to install directly
<mbazdell> Tomas---:  and if you reboot completely does it come back?
<Tomas---> ye
<casinowarren> when i was using ubuntu i could just drag an drop to the root folder and it would be available in all programs
<casinowarren> i thought the same script...gksu nautilus would work on kubuntu but it goes nowhere
<mbazdell> Tomas---:  so it just started happening after you did a `/etc/init.d/kdm restart' and now when you reboot it still happens?
<ForgeAus> gksi isn't in kubuntu nor is nautilus
<mbazdell> casinowarren:  try `kdesu dolphin'
<casinowarren> well that explains alot
<ForgeAus> the equivalents of them two are kdesudo and konqueror (or dolphin)
<mbazdell> I like dolphin a lot and wish konqueror would just go awa
<mbazdell> away*
<mbazdell> lol
<casinowarren> AH HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ForgeAus> gksu (is just what puts the password dialog in) kdesu/kdesudo or in commandline sudo so that also... gksu is based on the gtk toolkit...
<casinowarren> you guys are fantastic
<Tomas---> mbazdell: i installed driver for geforce 9800GT
<ForgeAus> I don't like Dolphin! I'd rather krusader and/or Konqueror by far!
<casinowarren> brb let me see if this works
<ForgeAus> Konqueror is a 2-in-one browser and file manger
<ForgeAus> krusader is an addon filemanager not built into KDE but if you know midnight commander and are looking for a GUI version, its a nice option (dunno about kde4 and krusader tho)...
<ForgeAus> dolphin was to replace Konqueror as the default file manager in kde4 but I still havn't warmed up to it yet personally...
<casinowarren> it's working..YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mbazdell> I have never liked konqueror as a web browser.. it was good for a file manager, but I find dolphin to be much better
<ForgeAus> casino, of course its working :)
<ForgeAus> mbazdell: each to their own I guess...
<casinowarren> lol@forgaus
<ForgeAus> konqueror is ok as a basic web browser, sure its no firefox, but its not bad...
<mbazdell> agreed
<XPS_M1330> how to disable spellchecker in kmail?
<ForgeAus> and its getting better....
<ForgeAus> good question XPS I dunno
<Codd> ive been googling around and I must be slow today, I know Ubuntu uses pulseaudio but what does Kubuntu use?
<XPS_M1330> does anyone use kmail?
<XPS_M1330> can you live with all your writings underlined in red?
<mbazdell> Codd:  for what?
<mbazdell> XPS_M1330:  kmail has gotten a lot better... still no support for Exchange really...
<mbazdell> but yes, there is a way to disable the spell check.. I can't remember right now and i"m stuck in XP
<Codd> a sound server i guess. want to look into having my audio resampled / converted to ac3, apparently pulse can do it, wanted to see if it was the same w/ Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> hehe mbazdell get andlinux! :)
<mbazdell> Codd:  KDE uses arts
<ForgeAus> kubuntu has pulseaduio or at least can have it... not sure what it uses by default
<ForgeAus> theres arts alsa oss and about 4 others... they all confuse me :) lol
<Codd> I have an audigy2 with a coax SPDIF out connected to a 5.1 reciever when I came across the pulseaudio thread it got me going
<Codd> :)
<mbazdell> ForgeAus:  alsa and oss are kernel level drivers
<mbazdell> where as arts and the gnome one sit on top
<Codd> pulse is still kinda new though ...
<ForgeAus> esd uses to be the one that pulseaudo replaced wasn't it?
<Nick_Meister> hello i would like some help installing kubuntu onto a normal ubuntu
<mbazdell> which is nice because with alsa and oss, only one application can use it at a time
<Nick_Meister> i had it before, but i used the 4.2 beta and i dunno why but it erased itself from my pc
<mbazdell> esd and arts allows a bunch of them because they sit on alsa
<Nick_Meister> now every time i try to reinstall it it keeps erroring out
<ForgeAus> uh am I going to have enough space on my hdd to load and install these 1809 packages?
<casinowarren> anyone know how to skin kubuntu?
<casinowarren> like you can ubuntu?
<mbazdell> skin it?
<mbazdell> you mean apply themes to kwin?
<ForgeAus> uh casino with kde4 there isn't much skinning yet... you can get some probably but kde3 had styles
<mbazdell> I don't mean to sound technical
<ForgeAus> is there a crystal for kde4 yet? the default is oxygen I know that much :)
<casinowarren> i didn't think it was possible yet
<ForgeAus> uh I think it is possible, brb, checking something
<ForgeAus> in system settings  the appearance tab...
<Slartibartfast> ForgeAus apt-cache search crystal shows me on Jaunty : kwin-style-crystal
<ForgeAus> go to windows and decoration... (also colours and icons and fonts ) for styling/theming of kde4
<ForgeAus> apparently I have a few installed, ozone is the one I use
<mbazdell> Slartibartfast:  how are you finding Jaunty?
<ForgeAus> ozygen quartz sculpture and a few others are around
<Slartibartfast> mmm i can work with it, and live with the bugs ...
<Slartibartfast> at start up i get right away 4 crash files in /var/crash/ :-)
<Slartibartfast> Seems they are now in a transition to a new version of Python
<Slartibartfast> makes thigns depending on that kind of buggy
<Slartibartfast> things*
<Slartibartfast> Little annoying is that i can not normally close the computer ... then some plasma thing will crash .. and freezes my desktop :-) ...... So i need to use CTRL ALT BKSP for that
<mbazdell> hmmm
<mbazdell> that could be a display driver thing
<Slartibartfast> Yes .. using nvidia ...
<mbazdell> lol
<mbazdell> I was just oging to say
<Slartibartfast> seems the latest nvidia driver causes problems
<mbazdell> probably something to do with X.org at 7.4
<Slartibartfast> but ... i can live with it :-) ... i can test very new software and help with reporting problems to make a betetr system
<khalidmian> Slartibartfast: go built the fjords 1st LOL
<Slartibartfast> :-D
<Slartibartfast> And btw, i have a quadrupal booting computer ... so if things really get messed up i will boot in one of the other OS'es
<khalidmian> or better still wear jojantas peril sensitive supercroamtic sunglasses
<Slartibartfast> Hheheheeh ... khalidmian, you know your classics :-P
<PKodon> supercroamtic? Do you mean superchromatic?
<khalidmian> Slartibartfast: here i am brain the size of the planet and you ask me such boring questions
<khalidmian> LOL
<braiam> Hello guys
<Slartibartfast> :-D
<Slartibartfast> !hi|braiam
<ubottu> braiam: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mbazdell> alrighty.. I'm off to bed
<mbazdell> thanks for the entertainment tonight guys/gals!
<PKodon> Ahh, that's what they are: Joo Janta 200 Super-Chromatic Peril Sensitive Sunglasses
<Slartibartfast> :-) Cya
<khalidmian> yup\
<PKodon> Thanks to Google.
<khalidmian> they make you avoid seeing anything you didnt want to in the 1st place
<Slartibartfast> hehehe
<PKodon> I could have used those a number of times.
<PKodon> Just today.
<khalidmian> rolf
<khalidmian> rofl i mean
<PKodon> And I certainly could have used them about a year and a half ago - oof, what I saw when I opened that door!
 * Slartibartfast puts on his  Joo Janta 200 Super-Chromatic Peril Sensitive Sunglasses
<PKodon> Well, anyway. That's another story, for another day.
<Slartibartfast> thanks :-)
<ForgeAus> yay back.. again...
 * PKodon wonders if it's worth it to install kde4 in PC/OS.
<XPS_M1330> what's the difference between kickoff and KBFX
<PKodon> I had a bit of an adventure last night and today with PC/OS. I found out that my Ubuntu 8.04 magazine's suggestion that we give / a 5GB partition is way too small - especially if you want to install any large 3-D games.
<PKodon> And I also discovered that it doesn't seem to work too well to give /usr it's own partition.
<XPS_M1330> having to resize root partition... sounds like fun!
<braiam> Guys, I want to establish a not so common network set up. Can you help me?
<XPS_M1330> I wish I could handle my own common network setup
<Slartibartfast> braiam: what kind of "not so common network setup" ?
<PKodon> XPS_M1330: Well, I ended up just reinstalling. Then I had fun with the NTFS drive (pulled out of a USB external case that used to be hooked up to an XP laptop, and too full of important stuff to lose) that somehow was marked as in use.
<PKodon> I was told to either force the mount (and take whatever consequences I might get) or have Windows (which I no longer have) reboot twice to fix it.
<braiam> Well, I want that my Kubuntu PC (connected to inet), make a dial up call to another computer (running xubuntu). The computer running xubuntu must be able to answer the call and use the inet connection from the Kubuntu computer
 * XPS_M1330 is discovering plasma is one crashy app!
<braiam> Lets think I can set up both modems. Do you know what should I do next? or what words should I google next?
<Slartibartfast> That sound like a ppp connection ... xubuntu should have a ppp connection listening
<Slartibartfast> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html maybe can help a little
<PKodon> braiam: I know nothing about modems under Linux, just learning Linux myself, but, let me ask you (for the sake of possible help): are these two computers in the same room, or are you actually calling the other computer via landline?
<Apple_Cat> Are there working propriety nvidia drivers working with 8.10 yet ?
<braiam> actually landline. And the xubuntu computer has no internet access. only landline
<Slartibartfast> braiam should this be done automatically or do you make the connection manual ?
<braiam> manual is ok
<braiam> CLI is also OK in both sides
<PKodon> braiam: So, in essence, you want the other computer to work as a router.
<braiam> PKodon: Yes!, that is
<braiam> the "router" is the one that initiates the call
<wartalker> the knetworkmanager does not dock in tray, but as a normal widget, how to repair
<Slartibartfast> braiam on the xubuntu you at least should have pppd listening ... on the landline ... and ircc that goes with some getty setting
<braiam> give me a minute, googling for the unknown "ircc" term ;)
<Slartibartfast> hehehe No
<coreyman> how  to install  kde3  into  ubuntu intrepid ibex?
<Slartibartfast> braiam :-) my fault ... i mean iirc
<Slartibartfast> if i recall correctly
<SandGorgon> guys.. which IDE (qtdevelop 4.5 or KDevelop 4.0) is more stable and faster to respond? I need it for plain vanilla C++ and Python programming
<braiam> oh, iirc, that acronym did not exist back in '95 LOL. well, I will read for the pppd, thank you. And do you know how can I initiate the call? what can I use? Its my first time with dial up stuff
<braiam> first time with dial up using linux
<Slartibartfast> braiam, maybe this howto will help http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Modem-HOWTO-12.html
<braiam> Slartibartfast:thank you, reading it :)
<Slartibartfast> OK... In the Linux Documentation Project are many more useful HOWTO's
<Slartibartfast> some a little old though :-) ... but it's about the basics
<Slartibartfast> wartalker: i don't know how to solve the detaching knetworkmanagers icon ...... you'll just have to live with it. it seems
<wiggles> hi
<wiggles> glxinfo says direct rendering is on,  i "think" my ati drivers are installed correctly.  i installed the restricted drivers, and rebooted after all this.  why does video media flicker ?
<ForgeAus> SandGorgon, I'd recommend using Kdevelop, but its more likely that the with the two criteria you gave, fastest and more stable, that qtdevelop would be...
<wiggles> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ForgeAus> (my reasoning being theres much more to KDE than QT alone... )
<braiam> thanks for your help. now is bed time. see yo
<braiam> you
<ForgeAus> does KDE4 have Konversation yet?
<wiggles> yeah i ran apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras as root, why does the quality suck?
<SandGorgon> ForgeAus: but I'm not looking for UI programming - mostly vanilla C++ and python. Do you still recommend kdevelop ?
<braiam>  ForgeAus: Im using Konversation on KDE4
<Slartibartfast> wiggles: from this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82368 i read "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" might set the right sync rates for you
<ForgeAus> SandGorgon you seem to be looking for QTdevelop...
<ForgeAus> braiam yeah me too but I'm using kde3's konversation under kde4 lol
<SandGorgon> hmmm...
<Slartibartfast> ForgeAus: they develop a new kde4 irc client ...... quassel
<braiam> ForgeAus: yes! youre right!, 3.50.10 Seems the same setup than yours
<ForgeAus> Kdevelop is a nice IDE with stuff that QTdevelop doesn't have... but I doubt you'll need the extras for cli programming so QT looks like the one your after...
<wiggles> Slartibartfast: i already ran that
<ForgeAus> quassel hmm interesting, also interesting is that KVirc didn't turn out to be the one
<Slartibartfast> maybe look in the video output settings of your program, and see if you can change that ?
<Slartibartfast> ForgeAus: last time i used quassel they still had issues with wordswrap :-)
<wiggles> actually i ran dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<wiggles> hopeuflly this works
<ForgeAus> lol...
<Slartibartfast> but quaseel looks promising
<Slartibartfast> :-D in my language quassel sounds like kweezel :-) which means somebody who talks bulls**t :-)
<ForgeAus> thats probably why they chose that name!
<Slartibartfast> :-) who knows
<brad_> why does the second hd of my lvm say it's empty ? no part table ?
<ForgeAus> actually quassel does look interesting from what I'veseen sofar
<XPS_M1330> anyone uses xubuntu?
<ForgeAus> XPS its like a cut-down Gnome, why would I?
<XPS_M1330> I used to run XFCE when I had an older laptop, I liked it better than gnome
<XPS_M1330> I like KDE better than gnome too
<Slartibartfast> XPS_M1330: probably in #xubuntu are more people who use xubuntu
<XPS_M1330> yes, but noone's awake! ;)
<ForgeAus> Qwit? twitter for KDE? lol
<Slartibartfast> to bad :-) ...
<pteague> how do you pad a string in shell scripting ?  i.e. i have 2 columns i want spaced apart
<wiggles> hi
<wiggles> does anyone know about ati drivers?
<wiggles> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  does not mention ubuntu 8.10
<Elone> hihi
<DaSkreech> wiggles: Does it need to?
<DaSkreech> !hi | Elone
<ubottu> Elone: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<wiggles> DaSkreech: well yea, how else should i know what to do.
<DaSkreech> pteague: col
<wiggles> what if i break something
<DaSkreech> wiggles: install irssi
<wiggles> bad enuff linux has to make stuff harder than it has to.
<DaSkreech> Stuff isn't that much harder :)
<wiggles> does anyone know about ati drivers?
<wiggles> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  does not mention ubuntu 8.10
<Slartibartfast> wiggles: Linux doesn't make it harder ... itf the hardware manufacturers just release detailed specs / or even develop good fuctioning drivers there would be no problem
<maco> just the specs really
<DaSkreech> wiggles: where are you having a problem?
<Slartibartfast> little help would be nice too
<maco> im told by a kernely person that given a data sheet he could easily write a driver for whatever hardware he's bought that doesn't work
<wiggles> im just looking for the method to install drivres.
<maco> it shouldnt be any different than 804...
<DaSkreech> maco: Yeah but then the company would collapse and the fields would burn and the world would starve
<sparr> maco: let us assume, for a moment, that I am only asking because it does not.  likely yet another problem with upgrading
<DaSkreech> wiggles: Which card btw ?
<sparr> maco: as I am reading a long web page, scrolling with the mouse or keyboard, the screensaver comes on.  If I move the mouse a little while I am reading, the screensaver does not come on.
<wiggles> radeon
<DaSkreech> wiggles: Well hopefully :) Which model
<wiggles> where do i find that out ?
<DaSkreech> probably sudo lshw -C Video
<wiggles>        product: RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<DaSkreech> Ah yeah you need fglrx then
<DaSkreech> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<wiggles> ahh
<maco> sparr: AFAIK, that's not a setting...more like a bug
<DaSkreech> wiggles: I'd still advocate you install irssi
<wiggles> why ?
<wiggles> i dont like extra clicking
<wiggles> and irssi make me look 1337
<wiggles> i already ran, dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`   will this conflict with fglrx ?
<wiggles> if so, how do i undo that ?
<DaSkreech> wiggles: no shouldn't
<lucas_> hi. is there an equivalent for emerge --depclean in (k)ubuntu ?
<ForgeAus> depclean? whats that do?
<lucas_> gntoo command to remove all the packages that weren't explicitly installed excluding these packages's dependencies
<ForgeAus> ok well then not as far as I know lucas, there may be but I'm not aware of it
<ForgeAus> man apt-get should tell you if there is one
<lucas_> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> lucas_: try autoclean
<ForgeAus> uh, man -k apt-get I forgot the exact command... I think you can use the konquerer browsers kio-slave for reading man pages, a little easier typing man:apt-get in the browser lol
<lucas_> i will ty
<wiggles> when running 32bit kubuntu on a 64bit machine, i of course still follow 32bit instructions. correct ?
<maco> lucas_: you can use deborphan to find dependency packages that no longer have a use
<maco> lucas_: if you always install using aptitude, aptitude remove will always remove these packages
<maco> lucas_: and apt-get nowadays will prompt you to "apt-get autoremove" such packages
<maco> apt-get autoclean is *not* for this. it simply empties the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives
<DaSkreech> wiggles: Yes
<DaSkreech> oh Thought that was what wasasked for. I'm really suppoesd to be sleeping
<lucas_> macro: what about a program that was pulled by another package (not a library dependency) ? will this remove it?
 * wiggles reboots
 * lucas_ is getting disk space paranoid
<maco> lucas_: yes, anything that was automatically installed (meaning as a dependency) as opposed to manually installed (what you put after "apt-get install")
<silver_swords> i've been trying to connect to channel #synce, but #kubuntu is the only one that i get. any help please.
<maco> silver_swords: what irc client?
<lucas_> maco: cool. do you know if there is an editable list of those manually installed packages?
<silver_swords> #kubuntu
<maco> just run "sudo aptitude"
<maco> silver_swords: no, what client? quassel? xchat?
<maco> lucas_: you can toggle manual/automatic install purpose inside that TUI
<silver_swords> aah, konversation.
<maco> silver_swords: ok ive never used that, but there should be something in the menu to join, or maybe you can type "/join #synce"?
<silver_swords> type here?
<piromaniacboy> hola gente
<silver_swords> ok ok.. i got it.. silly me.   =
<silver_swords> =)
<silver_swords> thnx and bye.
<lucas_> n00b :p
<piromaniacboy> all of you speak english?
<lucas_> i speak spanish
<piromaniacboy> hola lucas
<lucas_> hola
<piromaniacboy> estoy probando linux en mi laptop
<chronic> does any of you know of the name of the WDM that can do stuff like compiz but without 3d acceleration???
<piromaniacboy> no, i don't know =/
<chronic> i think some Polish guys code it
<piromaniacboy> i can't install compiz because i'm updating my system
<DaSkreech> chronic: like what?
<chronic> DaSkreech, what u mean?
<DaSkreech> you saidit can do things like compiz. Things like what?
<maco> chronic: kwi can do it
<maco> chronic: kwin
<XPS_M1330> can we install openoffice 3 on intrepid?
<maco> er oh
<maco> wait no 3d? O_o
<piromaniacboy> you can use compiz without 3d aceletaror
<maco> oh reading other channel
<maco> chronic doesnt want a window manager...
<chronic> DaSkreech, special effects, i don't know exactly which, i'm sure not all of them
<maco> er wait
<maco> ah so confused
<lucas_> XPS_M1330: yes, you have to add a repo on your sources.list
<maco> nevermind. that was someone else saying wdm should be wm
<maco> chronic: kwin can do the effects, but i thought it still needed 3d
<lucas_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<piromaniacboy> i have in my desktop computer compiz running only with the sis integrated
<chronic> its a WDM, like gonome or KDE
<piromaniacboy> aaa
<piromaniacboy> =)
<maco> ive never heard those called WDM. what does that stand for?  they're always DEs (Desktop Environments) when i hear them referenced
<DaSkreech> piromaniacboy: You mean Mettise ?
<DaSkreech> agh
<DaSkreech> chronic: you mean mettise ?
<maco> DaSkreech: is that the one with the folding corners?
<piromaniacboy> mean = conocer?
<piromaniacboy> no, mettise no
<chronic> DaSkreech, let me check
<DaSkreech> piromaniacboy: sorry Wrong person
<DaSkreech> !es | piromaniacboy
<ubottu> piromaniacboy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maco> er.... いめ...thats the only language into which i can translate "mean"
<DaSkreech> !jp | maco
<ubottu> maco: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<piromaniacboy> the other efect, i don't remember the name
<maco> DaSkreech: P
<maco> *:P
<piromaniacboy> i use it in mandriva
<pajosephs_> can not get 1366 x768 res on 40 inch sony lcd. with kubuntu 8.04, only 1440 x 900
<piromaniacboy> and now i'm updating my sistem and i can't instal compiz
<chronic> DaSkreech, no, not mettise
<piromaniacboy> we are confused all xD
<chronic> does anyone know of a list of all wdms that exist? like a wiki or something?
<maco> pajosephs_: is 1440 not the native resolution?
<maco> chronic: what is a WDM?
<maco> chronic: this is a mystery acronym
<DaSkreech> Weapon of Dumb Mastication
<piromaniacboy> jajaja
<maco> DaSkreech: i tried to /nick to a japanese nick but irssi's not happy
<DaSkreech> Window Desktop Manager
<piromaniacboy> that can be one
<piromaniacboy> xD
<pajosephs_> no, 1366 x768 is the native. got a black border at top and bottom
<maco> um, so does that mean "DE + WM combo"?
<DaSkreech> It's just lazy Doesn't want to have to draw it every time you speak
<piromaniacboy> windows wtf
<maco> ok wtf agrees that WDM is an unknown acronym :P
<piromaniacboy> =P
<chronic> dude, mAYBE IT'S UNKNOWN TO YOU
<maco> (wtf is an executable in the bsdgames package. it defines acronyms)
<maco> chronic: so does it mean a combo of a DE and a WM?
<maco> or...hmm Desktop Manager...thatd be like gdm or kdm
<chronic> no, it's a combo of wdm
<maco> i dont understand what it entails
<piromaniacboy> may be is something like kwin, but kubuntu use kwin o.O
<maco> so is it DE+DM+WM?
<maco> piromaniacboy: that'd be a WM
<maco> without a D
<maco> and chronic said something about full GNOME and KDE
<maco> but those are DEs
<chronic> maco, first letter of each word put together, whats so hard to understand?
<maco> and it says "desktop manager" in there, so thatd mean like kdm or gdm
<maco> chronic: they dont make sense together!
<maco> what on earth is a "window desktop"?
<maco> and how does one manage one?
<piromaniacboy> chronic, you try to find it on google?
<chronic> maco, stop being childish
<maco> apt-cache says "wdm" is the windowmaker version of gdm
<piromaniacboy> may be in a forum is easier to understand
<maco> chronic: im not. ive never in the last 2.5 years heard anyone talk about what you're talking about.  i dont know how to parse it.
<piromaniacboy> :O
<chronic> piromaniacboy, don't know the name
<maco> if you explain what you're talking about, maybe i can answer, but as it is you just keep repeating some acronym that doesnt mean anything to me
<chronic> maco, ok so u tell me what it is and what it is "properly" called
<ActionParsnip> maco: read this http://www.ghacks.net/2008/12/09/get-to-know-linux-desktop-environment-vs-window-manager/
<piromaniacboy> i'm sorry, but is the first time that i use irc, what is the meaning of somethings for me in red font?
<ActionParsnip> maco: it explains what a desktop environment is (gnome, kde, xfce) and what a window decorator is (metacity, kwin)
<ActionParsnip> piromaniacboy: depends on the client
<DaSkreech> piromaniacboy: Someone is using your name to talk to you
<DaSkreech> It makes it easier to see someone talking to you
<piromaniacboy> thanks =)
<maco> chronic: well you have to describe it first
<maco> ActionParsnip: i know what those are. i wrote articles on those before
<maco> ActionParsnip: i know what WM, window decorator, DM, and DE mean. i dont know what WDM means.
<chronic> no, u think u know better and it's your time to describe it
<ActionParsnip> window display manager, i think thats a graphical logon system
<Slartibartfast> Description: WINGs Display Manager
<ActionParsnip> possibly, look into kdm, gdm and slim
<Slartibartfast> like xdm ..... or gdm
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Taht does Compiz effects?
<maco> ActionParsnip: so regular display manager?
<maco> no
<maco> gdm and kdm are the only "DM" type thing i can come up with, and those are nothing like compiz
<ActionParsnip> maco: sounds right to me. i wouldnt worry about it dude. bigger fish to fry
<XPS_M1330> speaking of window decorator...
<maco> ActionParsnip: here's my WM v. Window Decorator explanation. http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/12/compiz-emerald-metacity-what.html
<ActionParsnip> maco: compiz is a window manager, which is why you can replace the current on with it, and to flip back you run metacity --replace
<maco> ActionParsnip: i know!
<XPS_M1330> I installed XFCE to try it out. Then I came back to KDE, and now my OpenOffice is all ugly, seems like it uses XFCE's graphical renderer
<maco> ActionParsnip: but he's asking for a dm that replaces compiz and has compiz's effects
<XPS_M1330> I removed XFCE but it didn't fix OpenOffice
<ActionParsnip> kwin has some
<maco> ActionParsnip: does gdm with compiz effects make any sense to you at all?
<maco> ActionParsnip: i know!
<piromaniacboy> someone know how connect my laptop to wifi like in windows?
<ActionParsnip> maco: i dont know and *dm wit compiz effects
<maco> ActionParsnip: thats why it makes no sense at all to me what is being asked
<ActionParsnip> piromaniacboy: usb or pci wifi?
<ActionParsnip> maco: it doesnt really, the dm is just giving a loon, if someone made one itd be ridiculous
<maco> ActionParsnip: asking for WM with compiz effects makes sense. asking for a dm with compiz effects does not. that's why there must be some other meaning for wdm, but he want explain what he's looking for and says "no no, not a wm" so what's that leave?
<maco> ack
<maco> "makes no sense"
<maco> ActionParsnip: that's what im saying
<ActionParsnip> i gotcha
<maco> we're completely talking past each other
<ActionParsnip> piromaniacboy: then run lspci and it will identify the chip
<ActionParsnip> piromaniacboy: you can then websearch, atheros is usually pretty supported
<piromaniacboy> yes, is supported
<piromaniacboy> but
<maco> ActionParsnip: oooh yeah...i forgot about the comments that blog post got on digg. "blah blah blah i dont like the writing style of any girls blah blah blah"
<piromaniacboy> i dont know how connect
<ActionParsnip> piromaniacboy: then install the package or driver and you are golden, you can use network manager toconnect to wifi hotspots, if you se wpa ou will need the wpa supplicant and configure it
<maco> ActionParsnip: is plasmoid-network-manager in intrepid or only jaunty/intepid-backports?
<ActionParsnip> piromaniacboy: if you run: sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip> piromaniacboy: and it finds APs your job is a doddlt
<ActionParsnip> maco: i dont use kwin so i wouldnt know
<piromaniacboy> the driver is installed, but i dont know use konsole
<piromaniacboy> xD
<maco> ActionParsnip: er....thats naught to do with kwin...
<piromaniacboy> i'm new in linux
<ActionParsnip> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> maco: plasmoids run in kwin
<ActionParsnip> maco: i dont use kwin. i use fluxbox
<maco> ActionParsnip: so you dont have a panel?
<ActionParsnip> maco: so i have no idea
<maco> wait, fluxbox inside KDE?
<maco> or fluxbox alone?
<ActionParsnip> maco: fluxbox but  have qt libs installed for amarok and ktorrent
<DaSkreech> piromaniacboy: Welcome to Kubuntu and Linux
<wartalker> ssh in kconsole, chinese display is error, help
<piromaniacboy> thanks =P
<maco> ah ok. i dont think kwin is needed, just the plasma process.
<ActionParsnip> maco: i dont have plasma
<maco> wartalker: LC_ALL=C ssh .... maybe?
<maco> ActionParsnip: oh
<ActionParsnip> maco: i have fluxbox + some kde stuffs
 * maco looks at the kde channel, at the fluxbox user, and back to kde
<wartalker> maco: change in .bashrc?
<maco> wartalker: you can just type "LC_ALL ssh user@server" and itll spit errors in english
<ActionParsnip> maco: i like kde apps but hate the clutter
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip: I agree..
<maco> ActionParsnip: see i like gnome apps but think kde is pretty
<ActionParsnip> maco: and i can easily install kde apps as the deps will be pulled in
<piromaniacboy> is hard to me undestand, i'm a new student of english xD
<DaSkreech> maco: be nice
<ActionParsnip> kwin is horrid, all that rubbish getting in the way
<maco> in the way?
<p_quarles> ActionParsnip: plasmoids run in plasma, not kwin; they are separate things
<ActionParsnip> maco: and stupid effects etc etc
<maco> p_quarles: thanks. thats what i thought.
<maco> ActionParsnip: which you can turn off
<noaXess> good morning
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip: kwin is just a compositing desktop... as i understand it, everything else are plugins.
<piromaniacboy> good morning
<maco> SandGorgon: its just the window manager
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: no the compoisiting is plugins as well
<maco> fluxbox doesnt have any special pull IMO.  now...xmonad is nice for tiling
<SandGorgon> maco: true
<ActionParsnip> maco: then why not run something thats lighter if im not using the prettys
<piromaniacboy> good bye =)
<DaSkreech> maco: Stop giving him a hard time
<noaXess> doesn anybody know, why i cant print in landscape format from firefox?
<DaSkreech> bye piromaniacboy
<ActionParsnip> maco: i find fluxbox has awesome keyboard shortcut capabilities
<SandGorgon> the configuration of desktop-effects plugins is usability hell
<maco> ActionParsnip: i never did figure out how to set those up...
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: It has a filter
<noaXess> i can't change it anywhere, no landcape, orientation option
<maco> ActionParsnip: i used to use fluxbox but i used fbrun all the time because i couldnt figure out keyboard shortcuts
<noaXess> landscape
<ActionParsnip> maco: look in ~/.fluxbox/keys
<maco> ActionParsnip: what is Mod1?
<p_quarles> noaXess: File > Page Setup?
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: no no.. what i meant is take one plugin - say the plugin for the desktop cube - and give it to your grandmother to switch it on, configure keybindings...
<ActionParsnip> maco: left alt
<noaXess> p_quarles: no option
<maco> ActionParsnip: same as xmonad's default then. any way to remap it to super, like in xmonad?
<ActionParsnip> maco: e.g.   Mod1 F1 :exec firefox
<DaSkreech> Why would your grandmother be setting up her own keybindings?
<ActionParsnip> maco: would set Alt+F1 to run firefox
<maco> i cant imagine my grandmother touching a computer, let alone configuring one
<DaSkreech> and in anycase it uses the same KDe shortcut keys as any other KDE app If you can set up Ctrl+S in kate you can setup a Kwin plugin
<maco> i mean, she's smart not to touch her son's computer because....ewwww....lysol that thing first
<noaXess> is there any site to paste screenshots?
<DaSkreech> Your dad still eats the keyboard? :)
<Azzco> Is there any way to disable the change of colours on gtk apps? I've got a dark colour scheme, and when I start gtk apps I can hardly read anything..
<DaSkreech> imageshack.us
<ActionParsnip> maco: my grandad disconnects ALL external cables if his stuff doesnt work, its genius
<DaSkreech> noaXess: Use the pastebin plasmoid it will do it automatically for you
<maco> DaSkreech: my uncle fills his compuer with all sorts of nasty things that make me wonder what's on the kbd
<Azzco> noaXess: imagebin.ca
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: come on... u know what i'm getting it.. the plugins configuration is not very usable for .. say.. a first time user of kde
<p_quarles> Azzco: I think there's a problem with KDE force-overwriting your gtk settings
<maco> ActionParsnip: it actually makes sense. fi you cant figure out how to get back to TV from Nintendo, just unplug the Nintendo from the TV
<p_quarles> Azzco: I solved it by chmodding the .gtkrc file so that it couldn't write to it
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: Which is why the defaults are sensible
<ActionParsnip> maco: but my dad always has to go down and plugs it together and it all works so the cales are fine.
<Azzco> p_quarles. yeah I can't find any option to disable it. I even went as far as installing gnome just top configure a application..
<ActionParsnip> maco: my grandad is a bitmental
<p_quarles> Azzco: or rather, I think it creates it's own file that overrides .gtkrc; that's what I chmodded
<ActionParsnip> maco: its quite funny
<noaXess> here is my firefox print "page setup" http://imagebin.ca/view/xafgM4.html
<Azzco> thanks p_quarles I'll look into it.
<p_quarles> Azzco: to change the theme, all you need is gtk-chtheme; but that won't stop kde from overriding your settings
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: that is a position that every developer will take - remember the pidgin default window size issue? giving more power to the user is what KDE is about.. as opposed to gnome
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: But expecting the first time user of any new desktop paradigm to "get it" the first time they are using it is ridiculous
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: no it is not.. check out mac
<p_quarles> Azzco: the file is ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<noaXess> any idea, why i can't print in landscape format?
<noaXess> firefox
<noaXess> 3.0.6
<DaSkreech> If I take someone and drop them in front of a mac and tell them to find me the proxy  for the web browser they will be lost
<maco> SandGorgon: right. kde gives more power. which is why i can put groups in pidgin in whatever order i want while kopete forces them to be alphabetically ordered.
<p_quarles> Azzco: I did sudo chmod 400 .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 && sudo chown root:root .gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<p_quarles> Azzco: kind of a hack, but it works
<maco> DaSkreech: im not a first time to mac, but id be lost too
<ActionParsnip> maco: i order them by account
<maco> ActionParsnip: youve found a way to reorganize?
<SandGorgon> maco: great usage of one app does not equate unusability in another - I think KDE is great : usability definitely needs polish
<ActionParsnip> maco: buddies -> sort
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: Point still remains that you are talking about app usage for someone new to a desktop paradigm
<DaSkreech> In anycase It's not hard to learn or figure out
<DaSkreech> and lucky in the case of kwin fluff they can't break anything beyond a driver lockup
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: Glad to see the interest though :)
<DaSkreech> #kde-usabilty is a neat place to hang out
<Azzco> p_quarles, when is that file change? I tried changing to a bright colour scheme but no change to the gtk app colour yet.
<maco> ActionParsnip: i dont see a buddies menu in kopete
<DaSkreech> Ok have to wake up in two hours
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech>  4 hours
<ActionParsnip> maco:  i use pidgin
<p_quarles> Azzco: no, getting ahead of yourself
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: yes.. and I stand by it.. there are numerous examples - for e.g. look at this bug (KDE bug 182269). lower the threshold for configurability - it is easy to do that
<maco> ActionParsnip: oh. ok. i thoguht you were saying it was possible to make kopete do what i want instead of what it wants.
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: jump in and help SVN accounts aren't hard to get
<p_quarles> Azzco: the file I'm talking about is how kde overrides the settings in .gtkrc-2.0
<ActionParsnip> maco: i dont use it so i cant advise really
<p_quarles> you can change .gtkrc-2.0 manually or with gtk-chtheme, but first you need to disable kde from overriding your settings
<p_quarles> if you delete that file, kde (for some reason) will create it again
<Azzco> Ahh sorry. thought it wouldn't change the file just make gtk apps look on the kde override.
<Azzco> p_quarles, sorry if I'm a bother. I'm just not used to working with gtk apps at all. and this is probably the first time in several months that I've launched a gtk app.
<noaXess> have found a anser on my firefox print landscape function.. but not a really solution.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/125691
<p_quarles> Azzco: no bother, I'm just telling you my solution; disable the file that kde uses to override gtk settings, and then you'll be able to use other applications to change those settings as normal
<D4ywalk3r> guten tag
<Azzco> p_quarles, it seems that the application I'm trying to use is not a gtk-2.0 application (teamspeak), probably a gtk-1.2 or something and I can't find any configurations for that. :S
<p_quarles> no, I  don't believe it is
<p_quarles> it doesn't have any gtk dependeencies, , at least
<Azzco> p_quarles, well thanks for the help so far. gtk apps have a default bright colour scheme now. :)
<p_quarles> Azzco: yeah, just as I thought, teamspeak 2 for Linux just uses the X widgets for the UI; and yes, it's ugly as sin
<p_quarles> Azzco: the place to change colors and so on would be in .Xdefaults, though I'm afraid I can't be much help with that
<Azzco> p_quarles, at least I know where to look now. :D great thanks for the help
<Exilant> Hi, I'm trying to write a python plasmoid in jaunty(kde 4.2), however, with the examples from the kde tech-base i always get errors, namely the "from PyKDE4 import plasmascript" fails. (python-plasma is installed), any ideas?
<Mamarok> Exilant: I'd ask that in #kubuntu-devel as it goes beyond user support
<Exilant> Mamarok: ok, will do
<duffyd> hi, my new 8.10 kubuntu install never brings up the logon prompt
<duffyd> I get the wallpaper but that's it
<duffyd> my graphics card is a mobility radeon hd 3400
<duffyd> I've installed the latest driver from the ati site
<duffyd> but still nothing
<duffyd> Xorg.log and syslog don't reveal too much
<duffyd> just some messages re. glx that possibly are related
<duffyd> anyone got any tips?
<duffyd> I'm getting fairly desperate here :(
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: if you crate a new user in recovery root console does that user log in ok?
<Exilant> i guess my problem earlier on is, too many pythons installed
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: I'll try that thanks
<Exilant> is that due to a weird update-path, or does any jaunty contain 2.5,2.6 and 3.0?
<ForgeAus> jaunty is the codename of intrepids successor?...
<Exilant> yes
<ForgeAus>  what is a jackalope?
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: actually I just realised it doesn't even get to the logon prompt so can't do anything
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: just sits on the wallpaper
<ForgeAus> eek! a fictional rabbit?...
<CQ> hello, I have a kubuntu installation where teh KDE bar at the bottom isn't showing up any more...any ideas? Interpid, latest updates...
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: is this a fresh install?
<duffyd> upgrade
<Exilant> ForgeAus: in keeping with ubuntus tradition, a rather obscure animal
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: via the web or via cd?
<duffyd> web
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: ok, do you have autologin enabled?
<duffyd> no
<CQ> is there any way to get the window bar back?
<ActionParsnip> CQ: do you mean at the bottom of the screen or the top of ap windows?
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: strange
<CQ> ActionParsnip: at teh bottom of the screen, with teh K symbol etc.
<CQ> window manager works fine
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: yeah :(
<ActionParsnip> CQ: press alt+f2 and type plasma and hit enter
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: i think its related to my graphics card
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: I've tried disabling the glx module but still no go
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: does the login screen work ok if you run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  from recovery mode root console
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: I did try that earlier and it didn't fix it but I'll try again
<CQ> ActionParsnip: it's running... it's showing the desktop widget, just no bar at the bottom... no clue...
<ActionParsnip> CQ: if you run: killall plasma; mv ~/kde4/share/config/plasmarc ~/kde4/share/config/plasmarc_old; plasma &
<ActionParsnip> CQ: you will get a fresh default config
<CQ> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> CQ: if you still get nothing you can rename back
<derek> Can I just say that pfsense rocks? :)
<derek> very happy with this firewall.
<CQ> ActionParsnip: I'm still on kde 3 ...
<CQ> two rc files here
<ActionParsnip> CQ: ahh, kde 3 its called kicker
<ForgeAus> apparently Jaunty makes for a pretty good stable Alpha so I've been seeing from browsing the few entries I found about it...
<CQ> ActionParsnip: ok, it's back...
<CQ> ForgeAus: it's bumpy but usable, I've hat it on my laptop for a month
<duffyd> ugh the laptop is crawling
<duffyd> seems to be something that sucks up all the memory after it boots
<ActionParsnip> CQ: i'd reboot now, just to make sure it come back up after a cold boot
 * duffyd wishes i didn't upgrade to intrepid :(
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: you fixed something that wasnt broken
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: exactly
<duffyd> I'd held off on the upgrade for ages and thought I'd given it enough time
<duffyd> boy was I wrong
<ActionParsnip> silly
<duffyd> yup
<duffyd> s'pose I've still got the downgrade option
<ActionParsnip> jaunty is out soon. you could just hang tough a while and do a clean install
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<duffyd> funny thing is, according to this vaioubuntu.wordpress.com, it should work
<duffyd> I've got exactly the same modeled laptop
<duffyd> yay
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: well after youo boot, run top
<duffyd> seems to be the kdm-greeter
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: you will need to resetup video drivers as you now have a new kernel
<duffyd> just sits there around 100%
<ActionParsnip> kill it dead
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: really but don't I need it?
<wartalker> knetworkmanager not dock in tray, just like a normal widget, why
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: you arent uninstalling it, just making it not run right now
<duffyd> ok
<duffyd> isn't that what controls logging on?
<duffyd> or at least presents the dialog
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: the worst that will happen is you need to reboot
<duffyd> yeah
<duffyd> can't be any worse than the crud I've got currently
<duffyd> I thought using the ati supplied driver would help things
<duffyd> as its the latest driver
<ActionParsnip> you may need to reinstall for the new kernel
<duffyd> I have
<duffyd> in fact I only installed for this kernel
<duffyd> wow now I'm getting some funky graphics
<duffyd> all distorted
<duffyd> that's new
<duffyd> really messed up
<duffyd> that was after I did the dpkg-reconfigure
<duffyd> looks like it didn't like that
<maco> dpkg-reconfigure on...what?
<duffyd> xserver-xorg
<maco> that doesnt do anything
<maco> just configures the keyboard
<duffyd> well it removes the driver doesn't it?
<duffyd> I mean i had a fglrx driver in there before
<maco> i think feisty was the last release where it could configure your graphics
<maco> no
<duffyd> now I don't
<duffyd> so its done something
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maco> it usually says its going to backup your xorg.conf
<maco> *sigh*
<duffyd> yup that's what I did
<duffyd> it did
<duffyd> and I backed it up anyway
<duffyd> obviously ;)
<mavokas> Algum brasileiro?
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: that will set xorg.cof to failsafe and backup your old file, the drier will still be on the system
<maco> seriously, that hasnt edited xorg.conf since feisty. it backs it up and then exits without changing it.
<maco> it used to let you pick drivers and stuff
<maco> is the xorg.conf really needed for graphics still?
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: good man, seems backup is a rare thing here and folks come in moaning they were resizing a partition and lost their data
<ActionParsnip> maco: it can be used for all the original stuff
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: well I'm a developer by trade so got into the habit
<ActionParsnip> maco: if yo populate it it willoverride hal
<maco> ActionParsnip: it *can* but it doesn't *need* to be does it?
<duffyd> which is what it has been used for
<maco> mine was blank...completely blank
<duffyd> got a fglrx device defined in there
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: tell that to nub user who lost his mp3s :D
<duffyd> which is what was setting the driver before
<ActionParsnip> maco: strange
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: i just give them the recover factoid and say "no backup, then your data is disposable"
<maco> ActionParsnip: deleting the xorg.conf should have no effect whatsoever on your system if autodetect is working correctly. if its not working correctly...that sounds like a bug to me
<duffyd> ok back to normal graphics now
<duffyd> after copying back the xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> maco: sounds like hal is handling the whole show
<maco> ActionParsnip: exactly
<duffyd> maco: tell that to the ati driver installer
<ActionParsnip> maco: no bad thing
<maco> duffyd: apparently ati is stupid then
<duffyd> maco: which updated xorg.conf
<duffyd> maco: maybe :)
<maco> well then i think we've known that ati was stupid as regards linux for a few years
<maco> nvidia too
<duffyd> lol
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: killing kdm-greet
<ActionParsnip> nvidia has always rocked imho
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: just comes back
<duffyd> at 100%
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: then maybe it needs reinstalling or there is a bug, have a web browse see hat you can dig up
<duffyd> I'll try. i did do some searching prior but didn't reveal anything
<duffyd> maybe search was too specific
 * duffyd goes to google
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: try: sudo kill -9 `pidof kdm-greet`
<duffyd> k, I was using -7
 * ActionParsnip hands duffyd the bigest hammer
<duffyd> will try that
<duffyd> :)
<ActionParsnip> if the command fails and my syntax suck get the pid of the process and do the rest
<ActionParsnip> when i nod my head, you hit it
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<duffyd> :)
<duffyd> just comes back
<duffyd> it likes punishment
<duffyd> latest messages in /var/log/messages are related to fglrx
<duffyd> 'reserved FB block' or something
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ActionParsnip> duffyd: then reboot
<duffyd> k
<duffyd> fortunately I've got 2 laptops so can stay in here between boots :)
<ActionParsnip> is the process kdmgreet or kdm-greet?
<ActionParsnip> or kdm_greet
<duffyd> kdm_greet
<duffyd> last message in kdm.log: fglrx(0): Unknown EDID version 0
<duffyd> in Xorg.0.log: AIGLX; Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
<X9nLinuxL> How do I get Kmail to show up in the menu.  Installed hardy on a mac a couple days ago and kmail is now running... but won't show up in the menu
<X9nLinuxL> correct me if I'm wrong, but it would seem it should show up in the 'Internet' list
<ActionParsnip> X9nLinuxL: do you mean the k menu (like windows start menu)
<CQ_> if I want to make regular database backups (daily, every secord day, or so) I woudl probably use anacron, where shoudl those backups be stored? The anacron runs as root, should I make a /var/backup dir or something liek that, or where shoudl it go inthe FS logic?
<ActionParsnip> X9nLinuxL: launch kmenuedit and add it wherever you like
<ActionParsnip> !backup | CQ_
<ubottu> CQ_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<X9nLinuxL> ActionParsnip: Ok, will give that a try. (Heathen / rookie here on most of this stuff)
<ActionParsnip> CQ_: backing up to a different physical disk to the one the databases are on is preferable
<ActionParsnip> X9nLinuxL: np man, you'll get there
<CQ_> ActionParsnip: this is not a HOW question, it's a WHERE question... I will back it up to teh same disk, which is then mirrored externally.
<ActionParsnip> CQ_: then do it wherever you choose
<CQ_> i.e. do you dump it into a user die and chown it, do you dump it in /usr/local/backup, or in say /var/backup... whis is why I asked about the Fielsystem logic
<CQ_> user dir
<ActionParsnip> CQ_: as long as it sings with your mirroring process it doesnt matter, just wherever you have space
<duffyd> I give
<duffyd> ActionParsnip: thanks gotta hit the hay
<duffyd> cu
<X9nLinuxL> ActionParsnip: Are you ready for this: The info shows that kmenuedit has been installed, but it doesn't show up either.  I'm not up to speed on using the console to do this stuff either.
<ActionParsnip> X9nLinuxL: launch kmenuedit from alt+f2
<ActionParsnip> X9nLinuxL: you can then organise your kmenu as you like
<ActionParsnip> X9nLinuxL: you can also add an entry for kmail
<X9nLinuxL> ActionParsnip: The different stuff shows commands to be entered.  How is that supposed to be done?
<ForgeAus> still 200 packages left!
<ForgeAus> before the big u/g... lets hope theres enough space on the drive to install it all!... lol
<ForgeAus> (its actually supposed to end out less data afterwards according to adept!...
<ActionParsnip> X9nLinuxL: add a new entry where you wish then fill in the fields, the important on is the command which will no doubt be /usr/bin/kmail
<ActionParsnip> X9nLinuxL: the rest can say whatever you like
<X9nLinuxL> ActionParsnip: ok I'm stupid in front of god and everybody... didn't realize the icons could be clicked for all kinds of info
<X9nLinuxL> * tucking tail between legs and going off to hide a few minutes
<ActionParsnip> X9nLinuxL: every day is a school day
<X9nLinuxL> ActionParsnip    Is kmenuedit considered more a utility?  (As opposed to perhaps a system software)
<amine27> Hello, can I install Qt 4.5 on intrepid ?
<mathieu_> bonjour, j'ai un souci avec keep voici le message d'erreur: http://pastebin.com/m494fa079
<X9nLinuxL> ActionParsnip: Completed doing that now.  Thank you, that worked.
<ActionParsnip> X9nLinuxL: np man
<ActionParsnip> X9nLinuxL: its a program for editig your own k menu, read that as you will
<ActionParsnip> !fr | mathieu_
<ubottu> mathieu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<X9nLinuxL> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks.  I guess that part isn't really rocket science  :P
<mathieu_> ActionParsnip: il n'y a pas de canal kubuntu en français !
<ActionParsnip> mathieu_: /j #ubuntu-fr
<mathieu_> KUBUNTU !
<ActionParsnip> mathieu_: kubuntu = ubuntu + kde
<ForgeAus> yay only 40 or so packages to go!
<ForgeAus> actually Kubuntu = Ubuntu - gnome + kde
<Andry_WorkZ> Kubuntu 8.04.2 released! --> wtf?
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: what are you installing?
<ForgeAus> (unless you mean ubuntu minimal)
<ForgeAus> AP, Intrepid diskt-upgrade
<ForgeAus> grr dist... no k
<amine27> can any one tell how to install Qt 4.5 on intrepid ?
<Tm_T> amine27: no user friendly way yet, wait for announcements in www.kubuntu.org
<hw_> How/Where can I increase the mouse wheel speed?
<ForgeAus> uh amine you may need to add a repostiory like backports, either that or it may not be available for intrepid...
<ActionParsnip> amine27: isnt qt 4.3 /4.4 not working for you?
<amine27> thank you Tm_T
<amine27> no it work fine, just i like to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> amine27: you are fixing something thats not broken
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: untrue
<ForgeAus> AP I think you misunderstood he's not fixing anything, he just wants to stay, "on the ball" so to speak
<ForgeAus> you know keeping up with the Jonses?
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: Qt 4.5 has much of improvements, especially with network(webkit) and performance (atleast here)
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: if what is installed works, why install something thats even slightly potentially not going to work?
<harolddong> yeah I really want the webkit improvements
<harolddong> also its supposed to be gobs faster
<amine27> is there prorblems with plasma on qt4.5 ?
<ActionParsnip> its fun to install stuff like that but installing it just because its newer i find a bad mindset
<ForgeAus> amine I'm not sure plasma is all that stable pre qt4.5 lol!
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: there's should be no any reason why it shouldn't work
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: is it released now?
<amine27> but see that http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=906
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: is
<Tm_T> amine27: not with development version of plasma
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: i dont use plasma :)
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: doesn't mean you wouldn't benefit using Qt 4.5 though
<ActionParsnip> tru as i use kde apps
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: is there a repo you know of or a bunch of debs i can pull down??
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: not that I know, I build all that jazz myself here
<ActionParsnip> makes sense
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: and I kinda doubt there will be one in Intrepid soon anyway
<ActionParsnip> well jaunty is looming
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip> next month,  i'll hang
<hw_> !mousewheel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mousewheel
<ActionParsnip> i've pubs and gigs to go to :)
<ForgeAus> while its alpha don't bother...
<hw_> !wheelmouse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wheelmouse
<ActionParsnip> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ActionParsnip> !find mouse
<ubottu> Found: mouseemu, mousetweaks, xserver-xorg-input-mouse, hama-slide-mouse-control, mousepad (and 3 others)
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: Qt4.5 && webkit == 100 % ACID3
<ActionParsnip> webkit?
<amine27> note that q4.5 is available for jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !info webkit
<ubottu> Package webkit does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !info webkit
<ubottu> Package webkit does not exist in intrepid
<amine27> no it exist
<ActionParsnip> amine27: i'll wait till a month after release for it then
<ActionParsnip> i'm in no hurry
<ForgeAus> AP apparently some ppl are tho
<amine27> the problem that I develot with it :)
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: indeed, thats their call
<ForgeAus> is firefox QT-friendly yet?
<ForgeAus> (I heard there was a QT-firefox project...
<ActionParsnip> is firefox not bundled with all that gnome rubbish yet?
<ForgeAus> I don't know, firefox probably assumes gnome... I gather
<ActionParsnip> yeah it does ant it pulls in a whole tonne of guff
<ActionParsnip> hugely annoying
<ForgeAus> Gentoo pplz have for a long time bound Firefox to QT instead of GTK
<ForgeAus> its harder to do with a binary dist like ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> not used ffox on gentoo, ive always used gentoo if the system is to be headless
<ForgeAus> you need to either separate stuff into smaller packages, and theres little OR dependancies being used... or you plonk both gnome and KDE support in the same (or base) package so ppl have bloat they don't need
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: webkit is web rendering engine based on Khtml and used in Apple, Nokia and so on products
<Apple_Cat>  Hi, has has there been an update to add hiding in the taskbar ?
<Tm_T> Apple_Cat: what KDE version you're at?
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: well whatever i got now is nice. shows pages and everything
<Apple_Cat> 4.01 I think
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: no idea what it is like
<ForgeAus> actually Apple worked alot on webkit along with konqui devels, etc... but looks like Apple are calling their engine something else nowerdays (turbo or sometihng?.. I forgot)
<ForgeAus> Nitro.. maybe thats it, sounds more likely from memory... I wonder what its relationship with webkit is tho...
<Tm_T> Apple_Cat: in Hardy?
<Apple_Cat> no, 8.10
<ForgeAus> heeh intrepid is goina remove all my *-kde4's and replace my kde3 with kde4... oh well
<ForgeAus> bye bye kde3 :(
<Apple_Cat> I'm about to reinstall and I'm not sure if I want to keep 8.10
<ForgeAus> I knew it would happen...
<Apple_Cat> I think I'll stick with 8.04, I'm still peeved that I thought upgrading would fix all my non existing problems
<Tm_T> Apple_Cat: hmm, see http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Apple_Cat> I was just looking through there, but couldn't find anything on hiding options for the taskbar
<Tm_T> Apple_Cat: well, it's in newer KDE releases anyway
<mni> Hi all
<mni> just mail to all and say thanks for making KUBUNTU great
<ForgeAus> mni heres hoping it gets Greater :)
<mni> We have received 500 KUBUNTU CDS from kubuntu
<mni> to distribute during or FOSS conference in Nigeria
<mni> from 6th - 9th march 09
<ActionParsnip> mni: you could burn some copies too to make more
<mni> yes we have done so
<ActionParsnip> good :)
<mni> tnx
<Takahani> Hi all, for somewhat reason, kopete notification keep buggin me with the same message "Notification from messager Kopete" "Régis says "balabalab" how can I flush this  notification qeuue message ?  On Kubuntu 8.10, kde 4.2 package, kopete 0.70 and the account is on msn
<ActionParsnip> Takahani: have you tried closing kopete completely down then rerunning it
<Takahani> ActionParsnip: trying right now, but the message is still here
<Takahani> ActionParnsip: usually i reboot ...
<Takahani> ActionParnsip: which is kind of stupid
<ActionParsnip> Takahani: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kopete-bugs/2009-February/004293.html
<Takahani> ActionParsnip: Thxs
<Takahani> Agree with the guy :D
<Guest93236> how can I deactivate the fullscreen on dolphin?? I can see any shortcut o menu to do that
<Guest93236> * I cann't see
<Exilant> try f11
<Guest93236> doesn't work
<Apple_Cat> And if that doesn't work, Alt+F3 will bring up a menu where you can close it, move it or resize it
<Guest93236> that the bigest problem.. I cann't move it, or resize it or anything because is in fullscreen mode
<Apple_Cat> You could try to just close it and then open another -- Alt + F4
<Apple_Cat> make sure it's selected though
<Guest93236> I try that already.... but the program start full screen automatically..
<Guest93236> I hate this problems in linux
<Guest93236> also, in the help, is any indication how to activate or deactivate this full screen mode
<Apple_Cat> Ok, press Alt+F3 on this window, then click on the configure window behaviour button
<Apple_Cat> Go to the Window-Specific Tab
<Apple_Cat> And deleate the settings for Dolphin
<Apple_Cat> Or alternatively modify them if you think you know what to look for
<Guest93236> I got it.. right click upon the program in the task manager, advances and there is "Fullscreen mode"
<Guest93236> :)
<mario_> venezuela
<Guest93236> any way thanks  Apple_Cat
<Apple_Cat> No problem, sorry I couldn't be of more use ^___^
<Apple_Cat> Alt+F3 will bring that same menu up
<ActionParsnip> isnt F11 to toggle fullscreen?
<Exilant> in konqui, yes
<Guest93236> I know.. the problem is doesn't work when is in full screen.. if I press ALT-F3 upon other programas the menu shows up..
<Exilant> in dolphin, it hides some panel
<Guest93236> any way.. every day a bit more of linux :)
<ActionParsnip> evry day is a school day
<Guest93236> considering you attention right now.. any of you use pdflatex? with kile perphaps
<Guest93236> specifically with inverse/forward search
<ActionParsnip> no, sorry
<Guest93236> right now I can only do that for latex/dvi but not for pdflatex/pdf
<ForgeAus> hmmm why's it d/ling nvidia-cg-toolkit when I don't have an nvidia card?
<ForgeAus> hmm....
<Apple_Cat> Nvidia hackers
<StR|Sangreal> hi
<StR|Sangreal> pls i need an urgent attendance
<StR|Sangreal> i have been using gnome for a while
<StR|Sangreal> on kubuntu intrepid
<Elonetaru> hi
<StR|Sangreal> now when i start kde, plasma crashes
<Elonetaru> T,T
<StR|Sangreal> what shall i do?
<jojoto> hola copmo
<jojoto> como me les va==+ç
<jojoto> buenos dias
<StR|Sangreal> buenos dias
<jojoto> arepa con mantequilla
<Elonetaru> << newbie
<StR|Sangreal> !es | jojoto
<ubottu> jojoto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Elonetaru> reinstall plasma maybe?
<Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: hmmm, what KDE version?
<StR|Sangreal> 4.2
<Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: can you install related -dbg packages and save the trace?
<StR|Sangreal> i dont understand what you mean
<StR|Sangreal> could explain in detail
<StR|Sangreal> i have been using kde with no problems... then i installed gnome, no problems too
<StR|Sangreal> then have been using gnome for a while and now plasma reports crashes
<StR|Sangreal> and folder view doesnt display folder content
<Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: please install these packages: kdebase-workspace-dbg kdebase-dbg kdelibs-dbg
<StR|Sangreal> and maybe many other problems i dont see yet
<Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: then restart your KDE session and when crash happens, save and pastebin the results from crash dialog
<StR|Sangreal> Nasledovné balíky majú nesplnené závislosti:
<StR|Sangreal>   kdebase-dbg: Závisí na: kdebase-runtime-dbg ale sa nebude inštalovať
<StR|Sangreal>   kdebase-workspace-dbg:
<StR|Sangreal> (= invalid dependancies)
<Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: erm, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<ForgeAus> hmmm different
<StR|Sangreal> i will reboot and pray to do well
<StR|Sangreal> seems quite stable right now
<Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: erm, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<StR|Sangreal> http://paste2.org/p/158063
<Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: please enable backports and disable kubuntu-experimental unless you're willing to suffer from incoming bugs.
<Tm_T> bah
<StR|Sangreal> thanks for attendance, i ak ok now...
<Tm_T> 1402.17 < Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: please enable backports and disable kubuntu-experimental unless you're willing to suffer from incoming bugs.
<StR|Sangreal> hmm what sort of backports?
<StR|Sangreal> i dont understand this term
<Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: in your /etc/apt/sources.list file, there is line(s) containing "intrepid-backports"
<StR|Sangreal> is there a frontend solution to this?
<Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: is, see kubuntu.org announcements
<StR|Sangreal> nvm i can edit in console as well
<StR|Sangreal> so what shall i do with the line or what?
<Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: you need to remove # from beginning of those lines and add # to kubuntu-experimental lines
<StR|Sangreal> ok i have uncommented that
<StR|Sangreal> how will it verse?
<Tm_T> verse?
<StR|Sangreal> hmm i mean what effect will it have?
<Tm_T> StR|Sangreal: you will get updates for KDE 4.2 (and more)
<StR|Sangreal> ok, thanks :)
<Tm_T> np
<gorgonzola> hello, i can't configure samba shares with system settings. googling, i found this bugreport in launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/276715) that points to this other bug report in samba-bugs (https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5928), but i woudn't know how to implement the fix in my kubuntu box without messing with my upgrade path. any help would be appreciated...
<altrortla> #openoffice
<gorgonzola> in other words: does anyone here have a working samba module in system settings under intrepid?
<gorgonzola> and if so, how did you do it?
<s007> someone speak french?!
<s007> hi everybody
<martijn81> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<s007> thk u
<s007> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<s007> #ubuntu-fr
<vbgunz> is there a way, to *freeze* what I am doing, reboot into a dual boot installation, do some work, return and *unfreeze* short of sessions? as if I suspended it?
<vbgunz> unfortunately I cannot suspend to disk :(
<afeijo> anyone can help me to create a shell file?
<afeijo> I need to set a loop to create N new folders
<Pici> afeijo: The folks in #bash can probably help better than we can :)
<afeijo> thanks pici !
<vishesh_> How do I configure Kate so that there is only one instance ... For Example : If I open a file A.cpp it opens and then if I open B.cpp it gets added to the list of open files and new Kate Window is not created.
<afeijo> I have a folder with 400 subfolders all numerated (1,2,3,...) how can I find the last one?
<anouar> salut a tous
<anouar> svp je veux un logiciel pour convertir les videos vers MP4
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> anouar, ffmpeg
<XPS_M1330> how can I make openoffice use qt4 instead of gtk ?
<anouar_> hey everybody
<siegie> XPS_M1330: you can only make it use qt3, gtk, or openoffice default
<anouar_> please i need a program to convert videos to MP4
<el_> hi
<XPS_M1330> siegie: how can I change that?
<canen> hello. i have a strage issue. when ever i restart kubunt X crash
<siegie> for integration in kde4, I use gtk with a oxygen like gtk theme
<canen> the logs don't provide any useful information
<siegie> XPS_M1330:  install openoffice.org-kde
<XPS_M1330> it's already installed...
<canen> i am using an ATI card. anyone familiar with this issue?
<siegie> XPS_M1330: remove the gtk package
<siegie> XPS_M1330: openoffice.org-gtk
<BluesKaj> siegie, XPS_M1330, what about open-office.org-kde ?
<XPS_M1330> right! I should have thought of that
<anouar_> please somebody help me
<anouar_> please i need a program to convert videos to MP4
<bening_> hi
 * BluesKaj was searching , hence the duplication :)
<siegie> BluesKaj: ?
<XPS_M1330> anouar_: there's gotta be an mencoder frontend...
<BluesKaj> anouar_, try ffmpeg
<anouar_> ok thanks
<canen> anouar_: have u looked at handbrake?
<canen> http://handbrake.fr/
<siegie> XPS_M1330: command line is always beter :)
<anouar_> ok i appreciate
<XPS_M1330> can't adept tell how much size all the changes will use...
<canen> anyone on that X11 error?
<BluesKaj> canen, I could never get handbrake to launch ...weanted to try it but it's always broken on my setup ...dunno why
<vishesh_> How do I configure Kate so that there is only one instance ... For Example : If I open a file A.cpp it opens and then if I open B.cpp it gets added to the list of open files and new Kate Window is not created. Is there any way I can do this ?
<canen> never used it myself. just know of it
<canen> vishesh_: i think you can call kate with kate -s and it will use the existing session
<chris-rc1> hi
<chris-rc1> i get the following message when i start kaffeine: "xine_part.desktop not found in search path"
<canen> vishesh_: make that kate -s
<canen> *kate -u
<chris-rc1> can anybody tell where/how to set the search path??
<canen> vishesh_: there is a way to make kate -u the defualt but i don't remember how at the moment
<COm_BOY> any body working on SNAF exam of CCSP
<vishesh_> canem : -s doesn't work but -u works perfectly ... Thanks ... I'll find a way to make it the default.
<canen> vishesh_: no problem
<Elone> vishesh_: tell me if you find that ~ i would like to set that too ^^
<canen> try using kmenuedit and changing the command for kate to kate -u %U
<chris1234> hi
<chris1234> sb using kaffeine??
<Elone> canen:  wow that will be many extensions to edit for Kate.... and easiler way
<Elone> any*
<canen> Elone: what?
<canen> it's just one
<canen> using kmenuedit sets the default command that is called
<Elone> ohoh
<canen> do you mean setting it per filetype?
<chris1234> nobody using kaffeine?
<Elone> nvm ^^
<Elone> i work except there is always an error box popped then the file opened
<Exilant> chris1234: just ask your question
<Elone> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate'
<canen> Elone: yeah, i noticed that
<canen> the file still opens though
<canen> maybe need to file a bug report
<chris1234> kaffeine cannot find 'xine_part.desktop' since the last update. does anybody know why this is or how the set the path?
<vishesh_> Elone, canen : I found a way, but it's not perfect. Right click on the file and choose properties ... then click on the edit file type button. There select kate and choose edit ... then under the application tab change the command from "kate " to "kate -u ". This method works but it gives an error everytime you open a file ... it say "Could not open /usr/dev/kate", but the file gets added to the already existing kate session.
<canen> vishesh_: see backlog :)
<Elone> vishesh_:  ^^
<vishesh_> Whats a backlog ?
<canen> channel backlog, previous messages
<canen> Elone and I were just discussing the same thing
<canen> basically, use kmenuedit. it's easier. doesn't get rid of the error though
<vishesh_> canen : I don't get what you mean. Backlog ? Channel ? ... Oh okie I'll try it out ...
<dangaio> just out of curiosity: Kubuntu 8.10 started with the 2.6.27 kernel, correct?
<JontheEchidna> dangaio: That is correct
<Exilant> chris1234: noe clue, it works here (8.04)
<kuaera> JontheEchidna: Did you notice that Qt 4.5.0 has been released on the Jaunty repos?
<JontheEchidna> kuaera: Yeah, too bad it didn't fix the artifacts :(
<chris1234> Exilant: do you know how to set the search path or the env variable?
<fernando_> is on linux any translator software??
<dangaio> Ok, so how can I get the 2.6.24 kernel to work with it?  The rtl8187 drivers really don't work much in 2.6.27.  I can barely connect to my network with a link quality of < 20 while with 2.6.24 I connect with a link quality of 98.
<kuaera> Aye... I should restart my KDE session at least once to know for sure, but I'm getting the same thing here.
<vbgunz> I once found a good article about per4ceived responsiveness in ubuntu. anyone know what I am talking about?
<vbgunz> I lost the link, am googling but cannot find it :/
<canen> vishesh_: Elone: http://forum.kde.org/forcing-kate-open-all-files-same-instance-t-7039.html
<Exilant> chris1234: no clue
<dangaio> vbgunz was it an article of ideas to make ubuntu perform better?
<vbgunz> dangaio: not really. it was geared more towards linux but spoke about perceived responsiveness. had I think 2 tweaks. good article. I think I may have found it
<dangaio> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/85/
<diamantes4> bye
<dangaio> that is a good one also.
<diamantes4> #kvirc
<vbgunz> dangaio: I think this is it -> http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/tales-from-responsivenessland-why-linux-feels-slow-and-how-to-fix-that
<Elone> canen: same error that we have
<chris1234> i use kde4 (intrepid) and there is no kbuildsycoca any more. can i get it back?
<Tm_T> chris1234: add letter "4" at the end of the command?
<chris1234> Tm_T: that's for kde4, right? i need to set up kde3
<Tm_T> chris1234: there is no KDE3 in Intrepid
<White_Pelican> unfortunately :D
<Tm_T> White_Pelican: or fortunately, depends
<White_Pelican> true
<chris1234> Tm_T: actually, there is in ppa. but i do use kde4, i just wanna use kaffeine. and somehow it gets the path wrong
<White_Pelican> depends on your opinion :)
<slerder> Hey guys, for some reason my mic does not work in ubuntu 8.10. Is there anyway i can see if there is an app that is using it or how i could maybe fix it. When i try to make voip calls or use the sound recorder, the computer detects no sound input. yes, it is properly plugged in. Thanks
<Tm_T> chris1234: then ask from the ppa author, it's not Kubuntu stuff
<chris1234> Tm_T: well, it actually is the intrepid version of kaffeine, not the ppa version
<gundam_rx78nt1> Is there a way for me to "down grade" the kernel for 8.10?
<Tm_T> chris1234: then the ksycoca call we have in intrepid works
<Tm_T> chris1234: or atleast should work
<Elone> slerder: try others captures in Kmixer?
<slerder> elone, im sorry, what?
<vbgunz> whats the shortcut key to toggle *all* effects?
<Tm_T> vbgunz: for me it's Alt-Shift-F12
<chris1234> Tm_T: has there been a change in the env variables?
<vbgunz> Tm_T: yeah, that works, where is it set?
<Elone> slerder: in Kmix ~ show all the channel and check different Capture box and see~
<Takahani> Anyone knows a workaround for the bug (http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182481) aka How to flush knotify message queue ?
<Tm_T> vbgunz: I don't remember and I don't have desktop running atm
<Tm_T> chris1234: no idea
<vbgunz> Tm_T: thats cool, that'll work :)
<vbgunz> my klwin is at 20% cpu usage, not sure if this is a good thing :/
<Guest28677> hi all... How would I start gdm on display :10? I'm trying export DISPLAY=:10; /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Guest28677> that's not working
<vbgunz> hmmm. turning off the shofps effect drop kwins cpu usage from 20% to nothing
<Tm_T> vbgunz: indeed, that's cpu intensive "effect" in some cases
<sy> i want to know if we can install cd ubuntu
<vbgunz> changing from vysnc enabled/direct rendering disabled to vice-versa (same speed gains), xorg dropped from 15% to nothing
<vbgunz> I also enabled "texture from pixmap" Vs "shared memory"
<vbgunz> so, kwin and xorg are no longer on the chart. sweet :)
<Tm_T> vbgunz: direct rendering means: use GPU instead of CPU
<sy> je savoir si on peut install le cd live d'unbuntu sur windows vista
<Tm_T> vbgunz: kinda
<Tm_T> !fr | sy
<ubottu> sy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vbgunz> Tm_T: I know its better but remember getting different fps rates messing with those settings. I think I fouind the perfect setting that keeps the fps above 100 and xorg and kwin cpu down below 1% on idle...
<sy> i have a problem with my compter
<fernando_> somebody here use ktranslator?? because I cann't add a dictionary..
<stefan__> hi
<stefan__> german people ??
<Slartibartfast> !de|stefan__
<ubottu> stefan__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shadeslayer> quiet here
<J_A_X> alright, if anyone can please try to help me with my ALSA config so that I can have audacious and firefox playing at the same time, I will praise you as my lord and saviour
<chris1234> does sb know how i can set /usr/share/services as a kde standard dir?
<mbazdell> interesting
<mbazdell> anybody use Konversation?
<mbazdell> I'm trying it out and I don't like the time stamp and nickname function.. I prefer how xchat does it
<canen> why does apt-get run update-initramfs on a kernel i am trying to remove?
<ubsafder> hello
<mbazdell> hello
<ubsafder> i know i have ekiga install as i can lunch it from a comand line but I can't any lunch icon under my K menu  ! where is it put ?
<ubsafder> how can i find if there is any lunch button installed somewhere ?
<mbazdell> are you running intrepid?
<ubsafder> yes
<ubsafder> =8.10 with all lastest updates
<mbazdell> have you tried the search box at the top of the kmenu?
<ubsafder> yes nothing shows up
<mbazdell> you can do a `dpkg -c' on the package and see if it includes a menu item
<mbazdell> otherwise you can make one yourself
<mbazdell> that would be my recommendation
<ubsafder> ok i am making one by hand
<ubsafder> does anyone has a good ide for setting up the sound system the correct kmix setting so the sound can be recorded ......
<ubsafder> the try/error is not working for me
<mbazdell> have you tried opening the mixer, settings, configure channels
<mbazdell> and then selecting "capture" and "input source"?
<ubsafder> yes i did try but my systeme show plenty
<c0p3rn1c> is there any way to get kdehelp for kmymoney working ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/118466
<mbazdell> ubsafder: You'll have to explain your problem better
<ubsafder> is there a tool that could help my do the select between the 4 or 5 devices kubuntu is showing me
<mbazdell> where is it showing you?
<ubsafder> kmix is showing me 18 chanel
<mbazdell> c0p3rn1c: From just a quick look at that link, I don't think it's been resolved. I could be wrong because I haven't really looked into it though. You may be out of luck. Most linux applications have a copy of their help file on their website. Have you tried looking there?
<mbazdell> ubsafder: and you don't know which one is your system's input?
<ubsafder> no i did build this hard hardware
<c0p3rn1c> mbazdell: yeah but my dad doesnt want to use a seperate pdf, he wants to use the internal help
<mbazdell> c0p3rn1c: He may not have the option
<mbazdell> be right back, need to reboot.
<ubsafder> i am looking if there is any autodetect tool that could "listen" on these 18 device and detect if any hear sound
<ubsafder> i am unsure of the difference between capture and capture 2
<ubsafder> like i have digital input source and digital input source 2 that's what kmix shows
<ubsafder> I as just looking if someone wrote tools to simplify that mess . my hardware is just a dell laptop with according to windows one sound card
<ubsafder> anyway looks that my probleme has not been dealt with yet
<salvia> hello, i'm trying to build route between vlan interface that is on eth interface (eth is 10.0.1.67, the vlan is 10.10.0.10) to the network that is on the eth interface.
<OleA> howdy! I'm using the latest Kubuntu, and I have some problems using projector together with tha laptop. (Lenovo 3000V100). I'm able to get picture om the projector avter restaring X, but the image on the external screen/projector i blinking evry 5 sec
<OleA> anybody tha have some hints on this problem?
<mbazdell> OleA: what kind of video card does it have?
<OleA> mbazdell:  intel mobile 945
<OleA> 945GM
<mbazdell> hmm
<mbazdell> Have you tried other kernels version?
<Exilant> OleA: maybe if you disable compositing?
<OleA> mbazdell: no, I haven't
<OleA> Exilant: how do I do that?
<altrortla> hello... i got a trouble with a GUI ... this form show message form text with lower resolution... I can read what it said... I have also tryied to zoom this form .... and to reduce resolution of the screen... (but no way)
<OleA> Exilant: do you mean changing form OpenGL to XRender?
<Exilant> toggle-compositing plasmoid
<altrortla> i have also an image of this problem
<Exilant> OleA: maybe so
<altrortla> this is what i've got .... http://picfront.de/uploaded.php?images=dARGbvmS0sn
<OleA> It didn't help to turn of the desktop effects...
<altrortla> on the right i have zoomed with kmag ... but the result is the same .... what sould i do?
<altrortla> h
<altrortla> no tips?
<private> secretfriends.com
<Tm_T> private: no spamming
<altrortla> azz
<altrortla> hello... i got a trouble with a GUI ... this form show message form text with lower resolution... I can't read what it said... I have also tryied to zoom this form .... and to reduce resolution of the screen... (but no way)....i have also an image of this problem....this is what i've got .... http://picfront.de/uploaded.php?images=dARGbvmS0sn....on the right i have zoomed with kmag ... but the result is the same .... what should i do?
<whitedream> bsr
<whitedream> je suis nouveau sour kubuntu, il y as t'il un site que vous me consayeriez pour un peu aprendre a men servir
<Tm_T> !fr | whitedream
<ubottu> whitedream: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<whitedream> sorry and thank you
<Tm_T> whitedream: np
<gorgonzola> hello, i can't configure samba shares with system settings. googling, i found this bugreport in launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/276715) that points to this other bug report in samba-bugs (https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5928), but i woudn't know how to implement the fix in my kubuntu box without messing with my upgrade path. any help would be appreciated...
<gorgonzola> in other words: does anyone here have a working samba module in system settings under intrepid?
<gorgonzola> and if so, how did you do it?
<chris__> hello
<chris__> can sb tell me whether kaffeine in intrepid works for them, pls?
<goofey> chris__: you think it's possible kaffeine doesn't work and nobody's done anything about it?
<chris__> goofey: well, it doesn't work for me. and i just updated. and since it's not part of kde4, maybe...
<goofey> chris__: not a chance - this is a problem on your system - not global - what's not working?
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - Kubuntu Hardy - I am not 100% sure whether this is a Kubuntu question or a firefox question but:  I would like to register the irc:// proctocol with the installed xchat application, so that I can click on irc:// links (previously I have been manually opening an xchat tab and /server etc)
<Tm_T> ToreadorVampire: totally firefox issue
<ToreadorVampire> Tm_T> Ah, thanks :)
<ToreadorVampire> Will go ask there :)
<chris__> goofey: kaffeine cannot find xine_part.desktop and for the love of god i don't know how to tell where to look for it. googling did bring quite some results, but no solution
<chris__> goofey: ehm, i mean i know where the file is, just that i don't know how to set the path in kaffeine. it worked fine just a few days ago
<mcicheick> bonsoir je suis un nouveau utilisateur de linux je veux faire java avec netbeans mais j'ai debuté avec bluej donc j'ai du mal à comprendre s'il ya quelqu'un pour m'aider
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mcicheick> merci
<goofey> chris__: looks like this might have an answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-275365.html (see Dexterp37's post)
<altrortla> hello... i got a trouble with a GUI ... this form show message form text with lower resolution... I can't read what it said... I have also tryied to zoom this form .... and to reduce resolution of the screen... (but no way)....i have also an image of this problem....this is what i've got .... http://picfront.de/uploaded.php?images=dARGbvmS0sn....on the right i have zoomed with kmag ... but the result is the same .... what should i do?
<refor> hay
<altrortla> hay
<chris__> goofey: tried that, didn't work. the files are actually in the right dir, so i copied them to the one where they shouldn't be. to no avail
<bilel> hello
<altrortla> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<refor> im first time
<bilel> how can i keep a screen resolution on myoc
<bilel> ????????????,
<bilel> every boot i must chage the resolution
<goofey> chris__: sorry, I don't know - but my suggestion is to restate your question being specific about the xine_part.desktop issue - someone here will know - you could also try #kde
<XPS_M1330> does someone know how I can control the increment when changing system volume using the keboard multimedia buttons?
<chris__> goofey: thanks anyway
<chris__> kaffeine cannot find xine_part.desktop - it is not in the 'search path'. how can i set the search path or reset the kde env variables?
<mehrab> hey guys
<mehrab> when hover my curser on a pdf file in dolphin it will take a very long time to respond and perform, about 30 seconds. whats the problem?
<Tm_T> mehrab: is this with every pdf?
<mehrab> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> mehrab: even with ones that are smaller 3 pages and 1 MiB ?
<nightwlkr> i have a vga problem, can any1 help me out?
<mehrab> Tm_T : I have this problem with 7-8 MiB files. I'll test it now and tell you
<mehrab> Tm_T : no problem with small pdf files
<nightwlkr> does any1 here have an ATI radeon vga?
<Tm_T> mehrab: so its up to pdf file
<mehrab> Tm_T : you mean every pdf file with 7-8 MiB may have such problem?
<Tm_T> mehrab: no, perhaps something is in those files
<nightwlkr> i'm having problems with my ATI Radeon x1650 vga that i recently got..i can't activate the driver, can some1 help me out?
<roby70> ciao, scusate ho sbagliato
<cuznt> my installer keeps fezzing up @ 5%
<cuznt> freezing
<cuznt> then it crashed
<Tm_T> cuznt: have you checked your install media?
<cuznt> it is such a drama story as such i have
<vlastik> hallo, have anybody an idea, why my KDE does not remember monitor power saver settings? if i set 'no power save' and restart my pc, it is on default... (KDE 3.5, kubuntu 8.04.2)
<cuznt> i am on the live cd trying to install 4.2fresh on my 160g it sits unable to connect to the interweb on my other 500g
<vlastik> of course i set this in settings manager;)
<vbgunz> I keep getting this -> Unknown CMake command "KDE4_NO_ENABLE_FINAL". ... google cant help. how to fix?
<sheeple> hi
<sheeple> im running intrepid, with an ati radeon X2100 series.  after attempting to install fglrx, i get just a black screen when i boot.
<mefisto__> vlastik: may be a file permissions problem with the files in ~/.kde so that the changes can't be saved. try creating a new user and log in with that. see if the problem is still there
<sheeple> i had to use xorg.conf.failsafe
<mefisto__> sheeple: might find an answer here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide  and  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting
<vlastik> thanks for tip, mefisto, but do you thing, that it can solve simply chmod?
<jose__> alguien me puede ayudar
<vlastik> but i try it, thanks;)
<usuario> hola
<isa> hola
<jose__> soy nuevo y no se hacer nada
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jose__> alguien me puede ayudar
<isa> yo tambien jose
<solifugus> Is there a way to disable my laptop's scratchpad?
<mefisto__> vlastik: chmod or chown. if that is the problem. or it could be something else. maybe a bad config file that you can delete to reset to defaults. trying with a new user will give you an idea of whether it's something in your home dir
<vlastik> sure, i see, but it seems probably;)
<sheeple> I WANT MY DESKTOP BACK
<mefisto__> vlastik: you can chmod and chown everything in .kde to see if that fixes it. best to do that when not logged in to kde too. log out and log in text mode console
<sheeple> someone in here gave me a link to install fglrx, and all it did was make everything worse, i was better off not to read it.
<sheeple> my screen i blank.
<sheeple> i just want my desktop back
<mefisto__> sheeple: you probably just need to edit your xorg.conf a little to get it working
<sheeple> i did ALL of that
<sheeple> this is what i was told.  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_restricted_drivers_manually
<vlastik> mefisto, thanks
<mefisto__> sheeple: did the other install methods not work?
<sheeple> what other install methods
<sheeple> there is only on method on that site
<sheeple> err one
<mefisto__> sheeple: there are three on that page :)
<mefisto__> sheeple: 1. open source drivers. 2. the "ubuntu way" 3. manual install
<sheeple> what to apt-get to just get my desktop back
<sheeple> mefisto__  got a link?
<sheeple> i was doing it the manual way
<Exilant> sheeple: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cuznt> on my other hard drive my knetwork will not detect the eth0 or else it just does not hook up
<sheeple> Exilant will that "over ride" what i did when doing it the manual way ?
<Exilant> yes
<sheeple> and when i run that one liner. what to put in xorg?
<sheeple> xorg.conf
<Exilant> well, if you installed weird packages, no undoing that for sure
<sheeple> well how am i supposed to know whats wierd?
<Exilant> but that will just regenerate an xorg.conf
<sheeple> is the manual installation wierd ?
<Exilant> everything manual is weird
<sheeple> ugh
<sheeple> so i should uninstall the manual stuff.
<genii-around> cuznt: If you had eth adapter in a box, then pull it out, next one will still be for instance eth1 now even if eth0 no longer exists. The system reserves eth0 name for mac address of the adapter which it first saw
<Exilant> not neccessarily
<Exilant> sheeple: what did you do?
<Exilant> fglrx is in the official repos since well, a lot of ubuntu releases
<cuznt> there is nothing wrong with my ethernet... knetwork on the hd will not connect
<cuznt> eth0 came with the mobo
<genii-around> cuznt: You said "knetwork will not detect the eth0"    ... is the hd from another box?
<cuznt> but it is the same eth
<mefisto__> sheeple: you should try getting your xorg.conf to work, at least something better than a black screen. if you can't or want to just give up, you should uninstall everything installed in step 3 from that page, then try installing the easy way (described on that same page)
<cuznt> another box?
<cuznt> this pc different hd
<cuznt> k4.2 32 bit
<cuznt> i made a new connecttion and there they are, but they will not connect. no interweb
<sheeple> Exilant thanx pal.  i got my desktop back.
<Exilant> sheeple: you're welcome
 * genii-around sips a coffee and contemplates the issue
<sheeple> so i'll run that one liner, when i screw up getting ati instlaled
<Exilant> yes
<mefisto__> sheeple: so it's working now? dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg worked?
<Exilant> dpkg-reconfigure resets the config files for a package
<Exilant> -phigh tells it to just ask the most pressing questions
<sheeple> so whats the ubuntu way to get ati's fglrx installed
<cuznt> i can think of no reason it stopped. worked fine for a long while, the last thing i was messing with was flash and the like
<Exilant> there was restricted-manager
<Guest94351> do you know a tag editor for mp3 files in kubuntu?
<mefisto__> sheeple: uninstall the manually installed drivers first, then follow the instructions on that page you were following: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<Exilant> dunno about kde4, afaik theres no fglrx for jaunty yet
<Guest94351> tag editor to install with apt-get ?
<Exilant> Guest94351: amarok can do it, of course
<Exilant> but that's probably too much
<Guest94351> i did not know that
<Guest94351> then , i will see
<mefisto__> sheeple: in the menu, system > hardware drivers  (but uninstall the drivers you have now first! or it probably won't work)
<Guest94351> thanks, bye
<sheepz_> hi folks  it's me sheeple on the recovered desktop
<sheepz_> i'll show you the xorg.conf i was using that gave me the black screen
<Dondavid> hi
<mbazdell1> hello
<Dondavid> i have a prob with themes
<Dondavid> how can i change it ?
<Dondavid> i found smileys icons and etc but no themes
<mbazdell1> you want to change your theme for what?
<cuznt> right click on desktop
<mbazdell1> KDE as a whole or this specific program?
<Dondavid> kde
<mbazdell1> are you running intrepid?
<Dondavid> yes
<mbazdell1> have you gone to Kmenu, System Settings, Appearance yet?
<Dondavid> yes
<mefisto__> Dondavid: tell us exactly what the problem is and what you want to change
<chris__> i get 'cannot find xine_part.desktop in search path' when i start kaffeine. does anybody know, why this could be?
<mefisto__> chris__: a few people have been getting that lately. probably a new bug that came with an upgrade
<Dondavid> i want to change the theme of the menu bar
<mefisto__> chris__: does it still happen after a restart or logout/login ?
<chris__> mefisto__: do you know if anybody has reported this, yet?
<chris__> mefisto__: yes, it does
<chris__> even with root
<mbazdell1> Dondavid: which menu bar?
<mefisto__> chris__: I don't know, sorry.
<chris__> mefisto__: maybe i should have a look and make an entry if necessary
<Dondavid> on the ground where for example is the kde button
<mbazdell1> ahhh
<mbazdell1> now I get you
<mbazdell1> hehe
<Dondavid> or the windows of xchat and something like that
<cuznt> is there another way to connect to the interweb on kde4.2 besides using knetwork manager?
<Dondavid> in germany we called it taskleisten but i do not know how it is called in english
<mefisto__> Dondavid: taskbar?
<mbazdell1> Dondavid: unfortunately there's no easy way of doing it at the moment
<Dondavid> ok
<mefisto__> Dondavid: did you upgrade to kde 4.2?
<Dondavid> yes
<mbazdell1> 4.2 is much prettier I think
<mefisto__> Dondavid: ok, it's easy then
<mbazdell1> than 4.1
<Dondavid> i think how can i see this ?
<mefisto__> Dondavid: right-click on the desktop, appearance settings
 * mbazdell1 just downloaded and installed kde-nightly but it doesn't work
<doop> hi
<mbazdell1> hello
<Dondavid> ah i found it
<Dondavid> thy
<Dondavid> thx
<mefisto__> Dondavid: then choose a different theme. or install new ones if you want. I think the default is "elegance" or "oxygen" (I can't remember)
<mbazdell1> Here's an interesting question.. Is there a simple way to have my default sound device change when I plug in my USB headset?
<mefisto__> mbazdell1: there's a command you can use to do that. is that simple enough?
<mefisto__> mbazdell1: to get a list of your soundcards:   asoundconf list
<mbazdell1> if there's a command that can change it, then yes. I could have a script execute when I plug it in
<mefisto__> mbazdell1: to set the default: asoundconf set-default-card <soundcard-name>
<mbazdell1> ahh
<mbazdell1> just saw that
<Exilant> cuznt: well, there's always the command line
<cuznt> ?
<mbazdell1> mefisto__: and that will change any new application (in KDE I'm aiming) to use that (if they're smart enough to check)?
<cuznt> to connect?
<Exilant> cuznt: yes
<cuznt> will you reveal its secrets?
<cuznt> PLS?
<mefisto__> mbazdell1: yes, for most apps that will work. if you're using jack audio then maybe not always
<Exilant> dhclient eth0 and such stuff
<Dondavid> i have got one question how i can use this theme ? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150
<Exilant> cuznt: what do you need?
<cuznt> knetwork on my working kde wont connect to the interweb
<cuznt> deleted my connection
<cuznt> made a new one etc
<Exilant> what kind of connection?
<cuznt> eth0
<mefisto__> Dondavid: that theme won't work for kde 4. it says it's for kde 3.2+
<Exilant> hm, you connect to a router?
<cuznt> yep
<cuznt> it was working
<Exilant> try (sudo) dhclient eth0
<cuznt> it just stopped after a reboot
<cuznt> right on thanks
<mbazdell> cuznt: is it wireless?
<cuznt> no
<cuznt> no wifi
<mbazdell> okay
<Dondavid> lol :D
<Exilant> maybe you need to restart, network-manager is sometimes weird
<mbazdell> I've found that if `dhclient eth0' doesn't work, do `/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop' first
<mbazdell> just to see if it will work or not
<cuznt> wifi reflects off the titanium plates in my head
<mbazdell> that way you can eliminate the problem
<Exilant> mbazdell: i don't have such a script, have wondered at times where it's started (8.04)
<cuznt> okthanks
<cuznt> i may or may not be back on the live cd.
<mefisto__> mbazdell: you mean stop it first, then dhclient, then start it again?
 * cuznt puts on the brakes
<mbazdell> mefisto__: I've never tried starting it again
<Dondavid> can i use themes for 4.0 no or ?
<mefisto__> Dondavid: yes. you can install them from the same place you change them. there is a button "new theme..."
<Dondavid> yes but there are online 20 themes
<mefisto__> Dondavid: you can also install a few, then mix them up by using different themes for different objects. go to systemsettings > advanced > desktop theme details
<falckon> i haven't been able to connect my bluetooth headset after trying a dozen different guides, anyone know of how to get your device paired after adding it to asoundrc?
<chris__> it's really annyoing. there is hardly anything more comfortable to watch videos
<koperton> ?
<koperton> what chris__
<mefisto__> chris__: try smplayer. it uses mplayer but has a better interface with similar controls to kaffeine
<quassel208> kde4.2.1 is released
<peaches__> YAY
<peaches__> how do you set the default boot kernel?
<ubuntu_> hi guys im new here i just have a quesion... i am using kubuntu 8.10 and i need help installing the drivers for my card it a :ati raedon 320 igp a.k.a. mobility ui
<fosco_> peaches__: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<peaches__> i dont have a grub not even installed
<fosco_> ???
<peaches__> oh wait
<peaches__> ya id o
<francesco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Guest71717> \join #ubuntu-it
<Noize> hello. i got some problems executing the 'make# command for krecipe. i get the error "./../importers/kreimporter.h:49: error: multiple parameters named 'amount'". Can somebody help me?
<genii-around> Why are you trying to copile it when you can more easily: sudo apt-get install krecipes
<Noize> genii-around: ohh... didn't find it. ok, installation worked. but now i'm getting the error:
<Noize> KCrash: Application 'krecipes' crashing...
<Noize> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<Noize> whole execution log can be seen on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d49403499
<genii-around> Looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krecipes/+bug/278415
<Noize> genii-around: yes exactly, but there isn't a solution
<genii-around> Noize: Yes, not yet, unfortunately
<Noize> genii-around: ok thanks anyway. i'll try to find another programm
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<mefisto__> !hi | FuriousGeorge
<ubottu> FuriousGeorge: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<FuriousGeorge> how do i change the screen resolution?  in gentoo i would edit xorg.conf but i get the impression im not supposed to do that
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: try krandrtray
<White_Pelican> I just noticed that kde 4.2.1 was released by the kde team. When will it be available?
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: if the resolution you want isn't available, you'll need to edit xorg.conf
<FuriousGeorge> mefisto__: thanks.  im trying to relay this to a client.  should i just tell them to run krandtray, or is there something in control center
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: should be in systemsettings > display. what version kde?
<FuriousGeorge> mefisto__: i dont have a computer running kubuntu around, so i cant just try it for myself.  its version 3.5.?
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: krandrtray is a systemtray icon that lets you easily change resolutions
<FuriousGeorge> mefisto__: its not running by default though, is it?
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: I don't think so, no. but it's installed by default and should be in kmenu somewhere
<FuriousGeorge> mefisto__: thanks
<mefisto__> FuriousGeorge: actually, I'm not sure if it's installed by default. it's part of the kcontrol package
<White_Pelican> I just noticed that kde 4.2.1 was released by the kde team. When will it be available in Jaunty?
<Shaman666> nice
<JontheEchidna> White_Pelican: It's building now. It should be done in a few hours if not sooner
<prasad> hi all
<prasad> anybody working on Glassfish these days ??
<Power> hi
<mefisto__> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Power> thanks.
<Power> anybody working on Glassfish these days ?
<mbazdell> Anybody else experience this? When running compiz in KDE4.2 you can't do Alt F1 anymore...
<JontheEchidna> mbazdell: I think I recall compiz wanting to use that shortcut for something itself
<JontheEchidna> I've not run compiz since gutsy though so I don't remember what it was. I've just heard of other people having that problem
<mbazdell> yeah.. I just disabled it though and it's still not working
<mefisto__> what was alt-F1 mapped to in compiz?
<mbazdell> Show Main Window
<mbazdell> in General
<Dondavid> can someone tell me a prog which show me the temperatur of my hdd and cpu ?
<Dr_willis> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 121 kB, installed size 564 kB
<fosco_> Dondavid: hddtemp and lnsensors
<fosco_> lmsensors*
<mefisto__> Dondavid: there are widgets that can do that
<Dondavid> i want a gui prog
<Dondavid> not in the terminal
<Dr_willis> all the gui programs normally USE lm-sensors..
<Dr_willis> so fire up the package manager and search for  sensors, or termoarture, or monitor, perhaps
<Dondavid> melt is a other thing or ?
<Dr_willis> !info melt
<ubottu> Package melt does not exist in intrepid
<mefisto__> Dondavid: add widgets, in the search field typ "system"
<mefisto__> *type
<ibuffy> "You first need to enable both the search and Nepomuk in the Desktop Search page of KDE's System Settings application. A new icon will appear in your taskbar, and Strigi will start creating its database in the background. Click on the icon to check the status of the index building, and when it's finished you can perform a search from Krunner. This is the tool that pops up when you press Alt and F2. Try searching for something within an ODT office document
<ibuffy> – it should be listed in the results alongside any filenames that include the same search."     ....no icon has appeared
<ibuffy> heeelllpp!!! o.O
<ibuffy> :D
<ibuffy> srsly tho
<Dr_willis> perhaps the docs are for the old kde 3.X or perhaps you need to add some widgit to the panel now.
<Dr_willis> ive never used that tool.. so no other ideas
<gletob> In the Kubuntu installer is it the same as the ubuntu installer where it let's you select where to install grub to?
<Dr_willis> Should be from what i recall.
<Dr_willis> but i thought the alternative installer asked where.. not the 'desktop' installer.
<ibuffy> "strigi.daemon: Daemon cannot run: the file /home/ibuffy/.strigi/lock is locked."
<Dr_willis> a locked lock!
<lucas_> does anyone know where are arora bookmarks stored?
<ibuffy> do i need to change permissions to the file?...
<ibuffy> i dunno what to do
<Dr_willis> You could just delete the file.. or log out/back in perhaps
<Noughmad> If anyone's interested, kdelibs 4.2.1 is in Jaunty now
<yoritomo> hello everybody
<yoritomo> i have a problem to use my hotmail.com adress on thunderbird, looks like port 995 is bloacked, i don't know how to check it
<yoritomo> UFW and firestarter are stopped, and it has been forwarded in the router
<DarkriftX> I just got a monitor for my laptop. im trying to do video out but not sure if im missing something
<DarkriftX> are there special drivers needed to make the video output work on a laptop?
<Dr_willis> depends on th chipset DarkriftX
<Dr_willis> and the laptop i imagine
<DarkriftX> nvidia mobile, ill try to find model
<Dr_willis> install the nvidia drivers yet?
<DarkriftX> i thought i had the svideo out working, never tried vga
<DarkriftX> i have nv drivers, will those not work?
<Dr_willis> install the NVIDIA drivers. :) i know those will work
<Dr_willis> nv may or may not..
<DarkriftX> ok
<DarkriftX> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DarkriftX> where do i go to enable the restricted drivers again?
<DarkriftX> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarkriftX> !glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<DarkriftX> !nvidia-glx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx
<DarkriftX> there was a trigger for this
<DarkriftX> i just cant remember it
<mefisto__> DarkriftX: in system > hardware drivers
<DarkriftX> thanks
<DarkriftX> i would have not checked there
<DarkriftX> so after install just restart x?
<DarkriftX> here goes nuffin
<khashayar> Hey folks. I'm having a small love affair with KDE that I'm hoping to turn into a long lasting relationship. I've installed most of the kubuntu-desktop packages (on jaunty). The problem is konqueror crashes immediately on launch (generic error). Anybody else experiencing anything similar?
<ubuntu_> hey guys i need som help
<unko> ok so i installed kubuntu onto my 4gb usb stick but when i put it in to boot it messed up grub. i fixed grub but it own't boot from the stick for some reason. it says no bootable partion in table...any ideas?
<Dr_willis> installed 'how' exactly unko ?
<unko> Dr_willis: huh?
<Dr_willis> I can think of at least 3 ways to 'install' to a usb stick
<Dr_willis> Unebootin,  the ubuntu -usb-disk tool , or booting a cd and doing a normal install to a usb stick
<unko> from the live cd. when it showed me my disks and i selected it to take up the whole 4gb stick
<Dr_willis> doing a 'regular' install to a usb stick. can have issues.
<unko> i wanna install the system to the stick so i can bring my OS with me
<Dr_willis> I would test with unetbootin, or the ubuntu-usb-drive tool first.
<mefisto__> unko: google around for some guides. there are quite a few
<Dr_willis>  the ubuntu-tool can do a persistant save. and  is proberly best if you plan on using the thing on different hardware machines
<unko> hmm...well first how can i install kubuntu on my usb stick and have it work?
<unko> where do i get this tool?
<Dr_willis> unko,  use unetbootin, (no persistant save) or that gnome-usb-disk tool is one way
<Dr_willis> google for unetbootin or search the package manager for the name of theubuntu tool.  I forget wht its called
<Dr_willis> also see pendrivelinux.com
<unko> ok how can i install these im new to kubuntu i've been using ubuntu (gnome)
<Dr_willis> do you have ubuntu installed now? it came with that usb-disk tool
<untiled> Hi, i wanna install ipod-convenience but it's unable because require python < 2.6...but i have installed python 2.6!
<unko> Dr_willis: where do i get thee programs your talking about?
<Dr_willis> unetbootin -> google for its homepage and download it.
<Power> how do we know its x86 or x86_64 architecture or linux ?
<Power> anybody can answer...
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-usb-disk -> if you have ubuntu installed its there.. if not - check the package manager/search feture to find it.. I dont know its name
<mefisto__> I think it's called usb-creator
<unko> so.. i have to go back onto my main drive hold on..ill be back
<Tomasso> any way to improve kde's performance? the graphics show a bit slow
<Dr_willis> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.10 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Dr_willis> There ya go. :)
<Dr_willis> install that and try it out. It made a very handy live-usb-thumdrive for me.
<Dr_willis> I did have to 'tweak'it a bit
<unko> ok
<Dr_willis> assuming youf machine CAN boot a thumbdrive..
<unko> yes it can...fast lappy
<Power> Dr_willis: how do we know its x86 or x86_64 architecture or linux ?
<Dr_willis> Power,  huh?
<Power> sorry tu jump in..
<Power> i just wanted to know what linux architecture it is
<Power> whether x86 ? or x86_64
<Dr_willis> what  arch. WHAT is?
<Power> lol.u look to b as confused as i am still. :)
<Dr_willis>  the tools ive mentioned work with 64 and 32bit ubuntu, and can make 64 or 32bit usb-thumbdrives
<unko> kubuntu is very confusing to me...
<Dr_willis> if thats what you are asking about
<unko> this is my first time using it
<Dr_willis> unko,   it pays to read guides.. and  docs.. and  'learn to learn'
<Power> so i don't knw whether it is a 32bit or 64bit ubuntu
<Power> how to find that out ?
<Dr_willis> Power,  wether WHAT is 32or 64bit?
<unko> nah...i like to get to know it on my own it's like a adventure....i started using kubuntu because it's very differnt from gnome and gnome got kinda boring..
<Power> what processor ?
<Dr_willis> unko,  you do know you caninstall kde and gnome both onthe same machine? you just pick what desktop to use at the gdm or kdm login :)
<unko> really?
<Dr_willis> unko,  yes.. the 2 as just different desktpps
<Dr_willis> theres NO need to install both to 2 seperate 'installs'
<Power> unko: kubuntu is fun. They say. :) i haven't started enjoying yet
<Dr_willis> cat /proc/cpuinfo --> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
<Dr_willis> I got a 64bit CPU
<unko> hmm...never knew that...and im not doing two sep installs kubuntu is gonna be on my usb stcik i wanna use it at school
<Dr_willis> unko,  use the ubuntu usb-creator tool and point it to the kubuntu iso file.. and it will make a kubuntu thumbdrive.
<unko> uh...problem how can i format my stcik it's not showing up...NOTE: im using kubuntu live cd
<Dr_willis> unko,  you DONT format it befor hand.
<Dr_willis> ler the installer handle it
<Power> and mine is a Core2Duo
<Power> but still not able to know whether its a 64bit or 32bit processor
<unko> well it's not showing up Dr_willis
<Power> lol
<unko> power, look it up (google)
<Dr_willis> unko,  not showing up where?
<unko> look up your proccessor
<Dr_willis> Power,  google for the cpu specs perhaps.
<Dr_willis> I though all core2 were 64bit
<unko> Dr_willis hold on
<Power> that was a gud peace of info.
<Power> thanks
<Power> i forgot that wiki is my brain and google are my eyes.
<Dr_willis> Im not sure if  intel makes many non-64bit cpus any more :)
<Dr_willis> i wonder if that 'atom' cpu is 64 or 32 bit
<mefisto__> Power: you could try   lshw -C processor      that will probably tell you it's 64bit
<Power> ultimate..that was the best command i cud ever get
<Power> thanks Dr_willis..u prescrivbed the rite medicine.
<Power> ;)
<DarkriftX> ok, got nvidia drivers working, but my resolutions are all messed up now
<Dr_willis> normally my resolutions are messed up..UNTILL iuse the nvidia drivers
<Dr_willis> run the nvidia-settings tool and tweak the xorg.conf perhaps.
<unko> ok im back im on my regular desktop
<jay--> bonsoir tout le monde
<DarkriftX> is there a tool to help you configure your xorg.conf video modes?
<DarkriftX> i dont like editing that file by hand :(
<jay--> probably
<jay--> but i dont know one
<Dr_willis> DarkriftX, run the nvidia-settings tool and tweak the xorg.conf perhaps.
<DarkriftX> installing that and ill try it
<unko> Dr_willis: ok i made the start up disk im on it now..but it's like live cd?
<unko> Dr_willis: i thought it was suposed to be like the OS on the stick...
<Dr_willis> its both
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> its a live cd + persistant save.. If you toldit to use a persistant save/home
<Dr_willis> its NOT the same as installing the os to the stick
<unko> awe...is it possible to do that?
<Dr_willis> its as if you made a LIVE-CD on the stick + extra features
<sergioesanto> hello
<Dr_willis> it asked you in the wizard..   you overlooked it perhaps?
<Dr_willis> its BETtER then a 'install to the stick'
<unko> UH...idk... it said somthing about saving and i put it as 300mb
<Dr_willis> if you boot to different machines.
<Dr_willis>  You have a 300mb 'save' file then for your changes
<unko> is that enough?
<Dr_willis> how do i know..:) its your machine and  your tool..  is my 16 oz hammer enough? Depends on the job. :)
<mefisto__> :)
<unko> ha
<unko> well...im gonna use it as a portable os..maybe some music...on it too
<Dr_willis> 'linux - Your OS your way!' :)
<unko> ...
<Dr_willis> You can always store data files ON the thumbdrive..it is fat16 filesystem I recall..  if you have more space
<unko> how can i remove like the install thing on the desktop.. and can i make another user?
<Dr_willis> try making another user and see?
<Dr_willis> try just deleting the icon?
<unko> Dr_willis:  -,-
<Dr_willis> im pretty sure both work
<Dr_willis> actually when i boot off my thumbdrive..i cant tell the diff between it and a normal HD install
<Dr_willis> i got mine with a 6gb save file. :)
<unko> i don't think i can delete it..
<unko> what do you have like a 16gb thumb drive?
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: it's slower though, right?
<Dr_willis> I een installed the nvidia drivers on mine. and other stuff
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  i really cant tell the differance.
<Dr_willis> its my 'emergancy' disk however.  so i dont use it a lot
<unko> ha im gonna use mine in school
<unko> to download and seed torrents
<unko> cuz my connection is super slow and my schools is super fast
<mefisto__> unko: so you can use the "linux ate my homework" excuse?
<unko> mefisto__: yea
<peaches> unko: have you thought about turning your computer lab into a zombie hoard
<unko> peaches: haha WHAT
<unko> be right back im gonna make my stick have more space
<peaches> just something to ponder is all
<Dr_willis> bootable thumb drive  - that lets other machines net boot from it. :) are fun
<unko> so if i put the slider to use all the 3.6gb it will use that for the system?
<Tomas---> can some one help me with http://pastebin.com/m64bdefb6
<unko> dr_willis, look ...  http://www.lookpic.com/files/Screenshot27.png
<unko> if i want more space to be used with kubuntu ill slide it to the left right>
<DarkriftX> !XRandR
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<peaches> unko: cool what program is that
<unko> peaches, ... uh what distro do you have?
<peaches> kubuntu
<unko> peaches, use your package manager
<peaches> for the usb disk thing?
<unko> just type in usb start up disk i guess
<unko> yea
<peaches> oh i see
<peaches> package manager sucks
<unko> kubuntu's dose
<mefisto__> peaches: install usb-creator
<peaches> i have so much trouble with it
<unko> ubuntu's synaptics is awsome!
<peaches> yea probably
<unko> i love my ubuntu set-up it's perfected
<Exilant> package manager at least finds stuff, unlike adept
<unko> haha
<DarkriftX> ok, i instaled nvidia-settings but its still not giving me the right resolutions. and it wont let me make changes on the fly because it says XRandR is not installed, but it is. any ideas?
<unko> adept dose too
<peaches> does gnome still have super crappy file dialogs?
<Exilant> but synaptic <3
<unko> ha!
<peaches> adept_manager was powerness
<unko> Exilant, kubuntu's package manager has a search thiny too
<Exilant> i know
<unko> well whats the problem
<mefisto__> adept has MORE search features
<peaches> adept_manager should be backported or forwardported or whatever
<Exilant> in package manager, well, lots of stuff, not the search
<peaches> are you talking about adept installer?
<unko> oh yeah..
<Exilant> never could get adept to find me linux-image
<unko> synaptic is clean and easy to use
<unko> well the whole distro is
<peaches> ive got two adept intstaller and adept manager they both make my eyes roll
<unko> haha
<pepegus> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unko> i wonder what disro will make it the fursthest like.. kubuntu, or ubuntu, or the xfce desktops..
<mbazdell> anybody know how to get amarok to have sound in 4.2?
<peaches> wow installer actualyl found the usb creator
<unko> nope
<unko> peaches, congrats
<peaches> ^5
<unko> be right back guys time to setup my portable OS!
<Exilant> mbazdell: i had to just find the volume settings in amarok
<mbazdell> lol
<mbazdell> My volume is up
<Exilant> searched for a while, though
<peaches> whenever i open a kubuntu adept i feel like im using one of those $100 laptops or something
<peaches> mbazdell: did it break from your previous kde?
<mbazdell> peaches: never worked.. I just reinstalled this morning and upgraded straight to 4.2
<mbazdell> I opened it in 4.1 just so it will build the collection, otherwise it wont open in 4.2
<mbazdell> never tried it in anything else
<urpyx> ciao
<pucko-> kde from backports crashes Xorg for me when I use the rotate screen feature in intrepid. anyone else got that problem?
<kaddi> !gv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gv
<kaddi> is there a support channel for ghostview or anybody who knows his way around latex and ghostview who could help me out with an errormessage?
<jimdb_> When downloading a file on kde desktop every few seconds there is this big ring madeup of white circles.  How can I get rid of that feature?
<DaSkreech> jimdb_: What?
<kaddi> !info ghostview
<ubottu> Package ghostview does not exist in intrepid
<mefisto__> !info ghostscript
<ubottu> ghostscript (source: ghostscript): The GPL Ghostscript PostScript/PDF interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 8.63.dfsg.1-0ubuntu6.2 (intrepid), package size 776 kB, installed size 3500 kB
<mefisto__> is that what you were looking for?
<DaSkreech> !info gv
<ubottu> gv (source: gv): PostScript and PDF viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.4-3 (intrepid), package size 174 kB, installed size 512 kB
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: More likely that but seeing as kaddi is asking about an error message seems likely that it's been found already
<kaddi> the bug is probably in my tex-skript somewhere, i just can't find where :/
<DaSkreech> kaddi: #latex  ?
<kaddi> that might be a good idea *d'oh*
<coreyman> I just installed the new kubuntu, and i can't connect to the web
<coreyman> i can connect to my router.
<coreyman> what am i doing wrong.
<mbazdell> Is there a way to turn off spell check for wine apps?
<DaSkreech> coreyman: how do you know you can connect to the router?
<coreyman> i typed 192.168.50.1 in konquerer and i see the login
<DaSkreech> coreyman: open a konsole and try ping google.com
<coreyman> i did and it didnt work
<coreyman> it said unknown host
<DaSkreech> coreyman: ping 194.9.77.5
<coreyman> network is unreacheable
<DaSkreech> coreyman: type route
<vbgunz> any news on KDE4.2.1 and Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> do you see a line that says default
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: In staging
<yoritomo> how to know if my port 995 is open ? can't use hotmail on my thunderbird, it is able to send message but not to get it
<coreyman> destination link-local gateway *  genmask 255.255.0.0 flags u metric 1000 ref 0 use ifce 0 eth0
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: where can I read about staging?
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: You can't it's a private repo
<coreyman> yoritomo, whatsmyip.org should have a tool
<vbgunz> oh, just wanted to know what that meant in more general terms. googling it
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: essentially means they need to flip it into public for it to be available it's the last stage before you get it
<DaSkreech> coreyman: How did you get your IP address?
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: very cool :)
<coreyman> i tried dhcp and static
<coreyman> @daskreech
<DaSkreech> coreyman: what are you on now?
<DaSkreech> static?
<coreyman> windows
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> how are you getting the route info then?
<coreyman> i am on a different pc
<coreyman> kubuntu is loaded
<DaSkreech> Right on the one that matters how are you getting your IP ?
<coreyman> i've done it static and dhcp
<DaSkreech> you can't be getting it by both
<coreyman> i know this
<DaSkreech> unless you have two network cards connected
<coreyman> no.
<DaSkreech> Right so how are you getting it now?
<coreyman> i've done it with static, and i've done it with dhcp
<coreyman> its dhcp wireless
<coreyman> im not wired
<coreyman> my desktop is wired
<coreyman> i have a static wired pc running i copied the info and it doesnt seem to be working
<DaSkreech> Ok And you can get to the router?
<coreyman> yes i can get to the router
<coreyman> idk about now... those gears are turning and they haven't stopped
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: they're slowly becoming available I guess. I just updated konqueror to 4.2.1
<DaSkreech> coreyman: Well at least wireles works that's normally the hard part
<vbgunz> how do you delete a file named "/�=#�=exit"  ?
<coreyman> daskreech... this is wireless on my laptop with windows
<vbgunz> how do you delete a file named "!¿½=#�=exit"  ?
<coreyman> i cant get web access on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  quote it with ' '  is one way
<vbgunz> sorry about the first 1, no slash in it
<DaSkreech> coreyman: But you can reach the router?
<coreyman> yes...
<Dr_willis> rm '!¿½=#�=exit'
<mbazdell> So I have an app that I run under wine. The problem is the spell checker in kde4 is messing it up. Anyway to disable it?
<coreyman> i think network manager just exited itself... how do i open it back up
<DaSkreech> ok hmm
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: no file by that name
<coreyman> hey dr_willis
<DaSkreech> knetworkmanager I think
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  thats weird.. ive always single quoted things befor..
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: can you tab complete from ! ?
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  install mc, and use mc to delete it. :)
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: no
<Dr_willis> that file name looks. very very very weird.. as in it has some charcters not allowed in filenames..
<Dr_willis> makes me wonder if your filesystem isent currupted.
<Dr_willis> or my irc fonts are messed up :)
<coreyman> yea i get teh same thing dr willis
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: this happened after I believe kwin crashed from a screen session :/
<coreyman> when i mouse over network manager, it syas it is not running, how do get it to run
<mefisto__> vbgunz: and where did you find this file?
<vbgunz> mefisto__: found it in my ~/
<vbgunz> mefisto__: kwin went bonkers and boom their it was
<mefisto__> vbgunz: in dolphin/konqueror? does it display like that with ls ?
<yoritomo> coreyman, i get a port timeout for 995
<yoritomo> firewall disabled
<vbgunz> mefisto__: in ls its ?=#?=exit
<coreyman> yoritomo what about port 80
<coreyman> knetworkmanager keeps crashin
<mefisto__> vbgunz: have you tried to rm that filename?
<coreyman> what can i do.
<coreyman> !
<coreyman> urgent :(
<yoritomo> closed
<coreyman> yoritomo i think 995 is open but nothing is running so you get a timeout
<DaSkreech> coreyman: sudo dhclient
<coreyman> what did that just do? get my ip?
<coreyman> its using the wrong gateway
<coreyman> i see
<vbgunz> man, I forgot how to delete a file with funny characters
<yoritomo> coreyman on thunderbird, failed to connect to pop3.live.com
<unko> hey if i download a theme from kde-look how do i install it?
<coreyman> it's using 192.168.50.2 and not 192.168.50.1
<coreyman> yoritomo does your isp block pop3?
<Szadek> hello everybody , is there stasks .3 in deb for intrepid ??
<Szadek> i only find to janty
<Szadek> and i cant install it
<yoritomo> no because i am using other account without problems
<mefisto__> vbgunz: rm \?\=#\?\=exit
<DaSkreech> coreyman: sudo route add default gw 192.168.50.1
<codecyphix> MS live changed the name of all their server last monht
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: have to escape #
<yoritomo> but on port 110
<DaSkreech> It's a comment other wise
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: are you sure? why?
<vbgunz> cannot delete it :/
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: # is a comment in bash Everything after that is ignored
<coreyman> daskreech it's still using .50.2 :(
<vbgunz> I tried rm -- '?=#?=exit'    ...  nothing :/
<coreyman> vbgunz i dont think thats a valid file name
<DaSkreech> Maybe the file doesn't really exist?
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: it's only a comment if it comes first, like #name.txt not name#.txt
<codecyphix> vbgunz: use the tab key to fill in special char
<vbgunz> coreyman: yeah, its not but after a kwin crash it ended up in my ~/
<coreyman> vbgunz odd...
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: ah right needs a space after
<DaSkreech> Or before
<DaSkreech> something like that :)
<vbgunz> probably a ;
<vbgunz> before
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: How large is it?
<mefisto__> vbgunz: does it say anything after you try to rm? or nothing?
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: 0
<DaSkreech> heh
<vbgunz> mefisto__: yeah, no such file
<vbgunz> no such file or directory
<Dr_willis> You really might want to fsck the filesystem tobe sure its not the issue
<codecyphix> anyone figure out how to get kubuntu to take out the trash?
<unko> how do install a theme in kubuntu
<coreyman> what command do i use to renew dhcp
<codecyphix> sudo dhclient
<codecyphix> what about getting another beer?
<mefisto__> sudo apt-get install --reinstall beer
<vbgunz> who said to use mc to delete it?
<vbgunz> I owe you a beer. mc deleted that funny ass file with no problems
<DaSkreech> codecyphix: mv ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* ~/out ?
<codecyphix> didnt work. guess i got to get up
<mefisto__> vbgunz: did mc show the same filename as ls?
<vbgunz> mefisto__: yes
<vbgunz> I believe so
<Dr_willis> dident i say to try mc  - about 10 min ago?
<Dr_willis> :)
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: someone did, I thought I try it. no problem. done. nice :)
<vbgunz> thanks!
<ibuffy> are there plans for a sugarcrm .deb anytime soon?
<coreyman1> thanks guys i got my pc connected to network
<coreyman1> it was getting dhcp from the wrong server.
<coreyman1> now how do i install pidgin on kubuntu?
<vbgunz> doesn't midnight commander have color schemes? the default is so bad I had to turn my brightness all the way up
<vbgunz> ahh -b is fine
<coreyman1> noone knows?
<mefisto__> coreyman1: sudo apt-get install pidgin ?
<coreyman1> didnt work
#kubuntu 2009-03-05
<coreyman1> i thought it would work.
<coreyman1> mabye i dont have the repositories
<coreyman1> where do i edit those
<codecyphix> just use adept
<coreyman1> can i use adept from cmd line
<coreyman1> or "terminal"
<codecyphix> nope
<mefisto__> coreyman1: apt-cache search pidgin
<coreyman1> thx mefisto
<coreyman1> ill try that
<mefisto__> coreyman1: may sudo apt-get update  first
<mefisto__> *maybe
<coreyman1> update worked
<coreyman1> thx.
<DaSkreech> coreyman1: sudo apt-get update first
<DaSkreech> ah right
<coreyman1> DaSkreech little late.
<coreyman1> :P
<DaSkreech> Sorry just came back
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: a great way to do a fsck check on the next boot is to tune2fs -C 21 if max-mount-counts is 20, correct?
<vbgunz> on next boot, fsck should run?
<vbgunz> yeah, thats got to be it
<mefisto__> vbgunz: sudo touch /forcefsck   will force a check on next boot
<Dr_willis> Theres some other way to force a fsck on the next reboot.
<Dr_willis> I think theres a command that does what mefisto__  just said also. :)
<Dr_willis> I normally boot a live cd and fsck the disks that way
<vbgunz> mefisto__: ok, if I say that will that check *all* disk?
<DaSkreech> force fsck must set off so many FBI alarms
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: there's an option for the shutdown command that does it too
<DaSkreech> coreyman2: What are you Multiplicity 2?
<vbgunz> never seen the shutdown option that offers that
<coreyman2> DaSkreech different machines
<mefisto__> vbgunz: I think it's sudo shutdown -r -F now
<wallshot> hello.  is there a way to update all packages that need updating without wasting the whole afternoon with this adept ui?
<DaSkreech> wallshot: There is a upgrade button in adept
<vbgunz> I just went through man shutdown and don't see the -F option
<DasEI1> vbgunz: want to shutdown via trml ?
<wallshot> there are like 200+ packages needing upgrade, and every time i click checkbox for 'upgrade this package' it goes unresponsive for 5-15 secs considering dependencies before i can move on to chekc box next to the next upgradable package
<jamesjedimaster> wallshot: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<mefisto__> wallshot: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<jamesjedimaster> from a konsole
<DaSkreech> wallshot: click on Changes and click upgrade
<DaSkreech> wallshot: Does a full upgrade of your system
<vbgunz> what does it mean to halt the system?
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: What does it sound like?
<wallshot> ooooh i thought i had to add all the packages to the list of packages to be upgraded first
<DaSkreech> wallshot: nope
<vbgunz> I mean, does it have anything to do with standby, suspend to ram, suspend to disk?
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: Nope :) it just stops
<wallshot> oooh "upgrade" vs "apply changes"
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, no
<DaSkreech> wallshot: uh huh
<wallshot> awesome thanks!
<DaSkreech> Cool
<XPS_M1330> I have kubuntu intrepid kde4.2, do I have qt4 or qt3 ?
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: not sure, I ask because I never done it. never even heard of it but see it in man shutdown
<mefisto__> XPS_M1330: probably both
<devilsadvocate> XPS_M1330, both
<devilsadvocate> XPS_M1330, ideally most of the stuff is using qt4
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: stops... does that mean, I can shutdown completely, unplug, plug, boot up and start where I left off? thats something I been looking for lately.... settled on suspend to ram though
<vbgunz> so I cannot unplug, plug, etc heh
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, for that ou need to suspend to disk
<devilsadvocate> windows calls that hibernation
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: no it means it kils everything you are doing inclluding init
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: damn, it took me a week to get suspend to ram working... suspend to disk is still an utter nightmare :(
<mefisto__> devilsadvocate: doesn't kde call it hibernation too?
<XPS_M1330> thanks!
<DaSkreech> when it's done everything on the computer has stopped. Essentially it's power down
<devilsadvocate> mefisto__, my menu calls it suspend to disk
<joshjtl> hi
<devilsadvocate> mefisto__, no idea what it officially is
<joshjtl> is kde 4.2 considered unstable still?
<vbgunz> I frigging wish I could suspend to disk. I dual boot sometimes and then restart having to put everything back in place :/
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, what be the problem with suspend?
<mefisto__> devilsadvocate: "suspend to disk" is less confusing anyway. more descriptive
<vbgunz> joshjtl: KDE 4.2.1 is considered stable I think
<devilsadvocate> mefisto__, yeah
<coreyman2> joshjtl i dont think its unstable, im running it now, i just downloaded kubuntu and it was default.
<devilsadvocate> assuming people know the difference between types of memory :)
<joshjtl> hmmm
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: I could neither suspend to ram or disk. to get suspend to ram working for me I had to provide the kernel parameter pci=nomsi (took me ages to find it) ... suspend to disk is simply still a nightmare. I cannot resume from it and suspending pretty much shuts down
<joshjtl> in general though kde 4 is still very immature right?
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, ftr, kde4 will try to restore your session post logout if you shutdown. basically it will open all the windows that were initially open and try to open the right files. it works for kde applications, some non-kde ones too
<vbgunz> I love suspend to ram. effectively a very low powerstate in seconds and resume takes about 3 seconds and you're back
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, yeah. thats basically what windows used to call sleep
<devilsadvocate> actually a little better than sleep, but the same principle
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: last I tried it, it just sort of didn't do what I wanted. I think everything ended back up on desktop 1 and nothing resumed where I left it though I mostly play with screen and some terminal apps
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, ah. then that wont be of much use to you :)
<Dr_willis> terminal apps are not going to get rembered I imagine
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, you dual boot to windows or some other linux?
<joshjtl> does updating kde to 4.2 update the whole system to jaunty?
<devilsadvocate> Dr_willis, nope
<Szadek> is there a deb of stasks for kubuntu intrepid ?? =)
<vbgunz> the suspend to ram but if possible disk would be the killer deal. unfortunately it took me so long to get the ram suspension working and suspend to disk is pretty much back at square 1. borked to hell :/
<devilsadvocate> joshjtl, no.
<DaSkreech> joshjtl: Depends on what you mean by immature
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: windows
<Dr_willis> err,, thats sort of a main feature of screen.. You 'reconnect' to the detatched screen.. and your stuff is still there
<devilsadvocate> Dr_willis, not if the terminal and all its child processes are killed ..
<DaSkreech> joshjtl: no you can get KDE 4.2 in Ibex
<devilsadvocate> screens dont survive a reboot
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: yeah, I love it *but* unfortunately nothing will save your ass from a complete powerdown
<DaSkreech> !info stasks
<Dr_willis> he suspended tho..  of course I dont boher with those either
<wallshot> bwahaha hurray for the Upgrade button!  I had been clicking checkboxes for like 20 mins when i said "this is rediculous, not even crazy gui-lovers would accept it being this tedious to upgrade all upgradable packages"
<ubottu> Package stasks does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> wallshot: There is a better way
<codecyphix> anyone get vmware working in jaunty?
<Elone> do kubuntu have any speech recognition function?
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, when you hibernate and restart, disable the splash screen on grub and watch what it says. there might be a more useful error message to figure out what is wrong. one of the first thing you would see (with quiet still on, i think) would be it trying to search for a resume image
<joshjtl> ok i'm going to give 4.2 one more shot... if i find it unstable again i'm going back to gnome
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, also, is your swap > ram ?
<devilsadvocate> joshjtl, unstable as in?
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: I always pretty much turn off splash and quiet. my kernel def option in grub is vga=795 pci=nomsi
<codecyphix> i think my computer understand when i curse at it. is that speech recognition?
<jimdb_> When kde 4.2 writes to my he'd there is a big white circle made up of a bunch of smaller white circles. How do tell kde to not draw this?
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: but on every bootup I really dont see anything that sticks out :/
<joshjtl> devilsadvocate: just crashing apps, and apps locking up
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, hmm.
<jimdb_> HDD*
<devilsadvocate> joshjtl, that still happens on some occasions
<joshjtl> brb
<vbgunz> I can try suspending to disk now. maybe an update fixed it. I haven't tried in several days on Jaunty
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, i usually see a few lines, about searching disk-by-uuid blah blah for resume image, and then resume image not found, and then resuming normal boot
<DaSkreech> Writes to your what? Circles?
<mefisto__> jimdb_: where do you see the circles? wish I had that. sounds cool :)
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: will try now *but* if I am not back in about 5 minutes it is because I set all my disk to fsck and the system shut down :/
<jimdb_> Kde draws on the screen a large circle made up of smaller whit circle on the screen
<cjae> Does anyone here use kaffeine?
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, :)
<jamesjedimaster> i use kaffeine for video playing
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, and suspend to disk uses your swap to store the image, so swap size should be > ram size
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: before I go down. I have 6GB ram and 12GB swap
<devilsadvocate> and nothing else should mount and fiddle with the swap or the resume image will get damaged
<jimdb_> The large white circle slows down the screen redraw and having it flash is annoying
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, sweet
<mefisto__> 12GB swap? wow
<vbgunz> I did the swap size thing just for suspending. would do anything for suspending but suspending to disk hates me :(
<vbgunz> ok, will try
<joshjtl> to update to kde 4.2 from cli, do I need to run apt-get dist-upgrade? or will apt-get upgrade be enough?
<mefisto__> joshjtl: you'll probably see some packages "held back" so you'll need to dist-upgrade to get those
<joshjtl> yeah I do, ok thx
<cjae> jamesjedimaster: what version and such app and distro?
<joshjtl> bbl
<jamesjedimaster> cjae: kaffeine 0.8.6 on kubuntu 8.10
<cjae> jamesjedimaster: I ask because I am using kde 4.2 and kaffeine .8.6
<jamesjedimaster> cjae: what is your problem with it?
<cjae> jamesjedimaster: can you see your slider bar very well
<cjae> the skin is so light I barely see it and the problem get worse with tv out
<cjae> 99% of ppl that use it at my house think it does not have a search bar until I point it out
<jamesjedimaster> cjae: maybe your settings were changed
<cjae> jamesjedimaster: you can see yours well? It is the default cause it was the same when I installed to another box
<jamesjedimaster> cjae: yes, i can see it
<coreyman1> ok on kubuntu kde 4.2 it loads the disk, the tools, the globe, and then hangs... how to fix? said something about privlages.
<coreyman1> i just installed nvidia drivers and rebooted
<coreyman1> and now its not loading.
<mefisto__> can you alt-F2 ? alt-ctrl-F1-F6 ?
<coreyman1> what is alt f2 and altctrl f1 f6
<mefisto__> coreyman1: alt-F2 is krunner, a dialog where you can type commands etc
<coreyman1> my bad, it's kde 4.1
<coreyman1> k mefisto
<coreyman1> no i cannot
<coreyman1> i think im going to go into recovery mode and try installing the nvidia drivers again
<mefisto__> alt-ctrl-F1 to F6 switches to a text console. alt-ctrl-F7 to switch back to X
<cjae> anyone know where how to change the themes in kaffeine
<White_Pelican> when will kde 4.2.1 be made avaialble to users of jaunty Alpha 5?
<coreyman1> The following isntallation problem was detected while tryin to start KDE
<coreyman1> No write access to '/home/coreyman/.ICEautority'
<coreyman1> KDE is unable to start
<mefisto__> White_Pelican: I'm running it now
<White_Pelican> ty mefisto__ I was relying on the kubuntu web site for my info ;)
<mefisto__> coreyman1: have you been doing things as root in kde maybe?
<coreyman1> no
<coreyman1> im going to try what is here.
<coreyman1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136102
<coreyman1> weird it could not find my failsafe terminal....
<mefisto__> coreyman1: I think they mean booting in recovery mode maybe?
<coreyman1> no they didnt, but i did anyway
<coreyman1> and i changed directory to my home directory
<coreyman1> and * " rm .Xauthority "
<coreyman1> * " rm .ICEauthority "
<coreyman1> so let's see what happens now.
<coreyman> wow it loaded :P
<coreyman> only thing i don't like now... is that i dont have a failsafe terminal
<coreyman> how do i install that
<DaSkreech> no failsafe?
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: probably xterm is not installed
<leo> hola comunidad
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: ping
<DaSkreech> leo: hola
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<patrizia> hey guys, all or most of my icons (shortcuts in the menu) have a big ? as the icon, how can I fix these? not doing it manually for each one...all the card games are like this and I know it wasnt like this before
<coreyman1> so, i just moved a widget up to my second monitor and it dissapeared >.>
<patrizia> also these same icons in the folder view have the filename instead of the game title
<patrizia> like sol.desktop
<coreyman1> no clue patrizia
<patrizia> =( this is kde 4.2 btw
<patrizia> on 8.10
<coreyman1> having a little trouble with my desktop myself here :D
<vbgunz> heh, suspend to disk is still a nightmare. I think my ralink2500 wireless card could be borking it? how do I properly blacklist it if necessary?
<vbgunz> how can I troubleshoot it?
<mefisto__> patrizia: I had my menu icons disappear and turn into ? and also no text describing the ? icons. this was after an update. after a logout/restart X/login it was back to normal
<vbgunz> I would love to get suspend to disk working. anyone know what I can try?
<patrizia> mefisto__: I tried restarting didnt change anything
<DaSkreech> coreyman1: install xterm to get failsafe I think
<mefisto__> patrizia: update/ugrade maybe?
<coreyman1> thanks daskreech
<mefisto__> *upgrade
<DaSkreech> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, why do you think your wireless card could be causing the issue (just curious)
<GWild> DaSkreech: Are you running Intrepid w/ KDE 4.2?
<DaSkreech> GWild: Yes
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: its the only thing I see on a blackscreen before actually turning off. something along the lines of phy0 -> ralink unable to enter state 1 ? maybe that has something to do with it? am looking through dmesg now
<patrizia> mefisto__: all is latest
<GWild> any major issues?
<DaSkreech> GWild: Nothing I'd call major
<GWild> thinking of following the upgrade instructs in the topic
<coreyman1> DaSkreech do you run nvidia dual monitor?
<DaSkreech> coreyman1: No to both
<coreyman1> ok :D
<DaSkreech> GWild: Well do you know how to use irssi ?
<GWild> DaSkreech: haven't used it (irc client?)
<vbgunz> coreyman1: I run nvidia dual screen. twinview
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, hm.
<DaSkreech> GWild: Yes
<DaSkreech> from the command line
<DaSkreech> Just in case the rare thing happens and you break your desktop
<GWild> DaSkreech: I was going to install from a terminal window, will that work as well IYO?
<DaSkreech> Install what?
<DaSkreech> KDE 4.2?
<GWild> DaSkreech: Yes
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<DaSkreech> Yes that works but I've seen a few people have some X issues
<DaSkreech> So I advocate being able to get here to get help ifsomehting goes wrong
<DaSkreech> Can't think of one that I haven't seen solved eventually
<DaSkreech> Though that did take 2 days :)
<GWild> DaSkreech: understood - I can always fire up my other box and jump on IRc
<DaSkreech> GWild: sure then go ahead
<GWild> DaSkreech: Thanks for the input - think I'll tackle it tomorrow
<vbgunz> I also see this WARNING: synaptics was reset on resume, see synaptics_resume_reset if you have trouble on resume ... but have no idea what see synaptics_resume_reset means and google told me to gfm :/
<Tomasso> how do I know my graphics driver ?
<GWild> DaSkreech: Out of curiosity - you ever get the BusyBox initramfs boot error?
<Tomasso> the graphics dont work pretty well on my laptop
<Tomasso> its an LGE50
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, i think then perhaps it suspended fine but died on resume for some reason. the startup log might be of some use
<GWild> DaSkreech: I googled an tried the work arounds, but to no avail.  The system boots, but I don't like it being so squirrely.
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: where is it? I am going through dmesg for clues atm. not finding much that makes sense to me :(
<DaSkreech> GWild: yea I used to
<ActionParsnip> Tomasso: the make / model doesnt mean much, the vga chip is whats important
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: so about 1 minute to shutdown sounds OK? I don't see anything on screen *except* for the rt2500 could not enter state 1
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, im not sure :| i know its somewhere in /var/logs .. im not sure if the startup procedure from such initial stages is logged though
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, yeah. it sounds ok to me. the rt2500 error doesnt sound like a potential showstopper to me
<ActionParsnip> Tomasso: lspci | grep -i vga will tell you what chip it uses
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, if you are bored you can remove quiet as well and see if something clicked. i figured out that my laptop fan was stucked causing me anguish only after i did that :P
<mefisto__> Tomasso: and lshw -C display will give you more info, including the driver in use
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: thanks but I dont have quiet on boot
<devilsadvocate> cpu clock was destabilizing and core temp was 80 something :P
<devilsadvocate> vbgunz, sorry i cant be of more help
<vbgunz> devilsadvocate: its cool. ideas are better than nothing :)
<mefisto__> vbgunz: are you running jaunty?
<vbgunz> mefisto__: yeah
<mefisto__> vbgunz: I just found this (about synaptics_resume_reset) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kerneloops/+bug/330606
<vbgunz> mefisto__: looking it over
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: you called?
<vbgunz> might be a flase positive indeed. not sure I dont even have or shouldn't have a synaptic tracking device if thats what the whole warning is referring too. very vague "see this" and no clue as to how :P
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Solved thanks Return to your slumber oh mighty one
<bartskde2> kde 4.2 is having a huge problem with mp4 files. trying to get to properties so I can change the default player for it and it locks dolphin and konqueror until I force them to terminate. any ideas?
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: slumber? i wish! i would love noting better than to sleep right now, unfortunately, thats not happening
<DaSkreech> bartskde2: huh?
<mefisto__> bartskde2: it locks as soon as you see the properties sheet? or when you change default player?
<DaSkreech> bartskde2: set them in Konqueror's file associations
<bartskde2> I am trying to right click on the file and it locks up
<ActionParsnip> bartskde2: right click file -> open with -> choose app. Select app and check tickbox for remember this preference
<bartskde2> I can't right click the file it locks up
<bartskde2> is it a problem with kde 4.2 and mp4 files? don't have the problem in GNOME
<DaSkreech> I have an mp4 let me check
<mefisto__> bartskde2: you can't right-click anything in dolphin/konqueror?
<bartskde2> everything except mp4 files
<DaSkreech> How many mp4 files do you have ?
<mefisto__> bartskde2: try looking in file associations as DaSkreech said
<bartskde2> That worked but that is something the developers should probably look at. I will fill out a bug report
<Squidy> hello guys.. I'm using Intrepid + kde-4.2... I'm trying to install kdelibs5-dev (requisite to compile stasks).. but it conflits with kdelibs5 actually installed in the system... Is there a way to install that and compile stasks properly??
<mefisto__> bartskde2: I'm running jaunty and it works fine here, so maybe it's been noted and fixed?
<DaSkreech> I'm in Ibex and I don't see it
<joshjtl> hi
<DaSkreech> hi
<joshjtl> why occasionally (or often) does opening a menu or a window even show up briefly as staticy lines?
<mefisto__> graphics driver? compositing?
<DaSkreech> joshjtl: It's bug that ubuntu and fedora introduced with X patches it will be gone in Jackalope
<joshjtl> hmm using intel mobile, and compositing
<DaSkreech> you can patch it now if you like as well
<joshjtl> how can i patch it now DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> tamasrepus: Patiently waiting for the latest ! KDE 4.2.1 packages to filter into ! Ubuntu # Jaunty
<DaSkreech> bah
<DaSkreech> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/?p=211
<DaSkreech> joshjtl: ^^
<joshjtl> thx DaSkreech
<joshjtl> anyone know how to remove opera taskbar icon?
<DaSkreech> hmm ?
<mefisto__> the systray icon?
<joshjtl> mefisto__: yeah
<mefisto__> joshjtl: opera --help says the option -notrayicon starts without it
<joshjtl> huh?
<mefisto__> joshjtl: starting opera like this: opera - notrayicon    should start opera without the tray icon
<joshjtl> ahh thanks
<joshjtl> hmm now i have to figure out how to edit the menu entry
<joshjtl> ah got it
<mefisto__> joshjtl: that should be -notrayicon (without a space after the hyphen)
<joshjtl> yeah got it thx mefisto__ lemme logout to see if it works brb
<mefisto__> do you need to log out to make menu changes stick??
<joshjtl> ah yes it worked, thanks mefisto__
<gundam_rx78nt1> hello. I have installed kubuntu 8.10. It is using kernel 2.6.27, how can I get kernel 2.6.24 installed?
<DaSkreech> gundam_rx78nt1: pull a deb from an old distro
<gundam_rx78nt1> DaSkreech, can I do that by changing my repositories or would I have to get it from a 8.04 dvd?
<DaSkreech> gundam_rx78nt1: packages.ubuntu.com would be the least intrusive way
<DaSkreech> gundam_rx78nt1: a DVd would work as well
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok.
<DaSkreech> Any reason you require that particular release?
<brhad56> Should Dragon Player be able to play DVD movies?
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> But honestly I dunno :)
<mefisto__> brhad56: it's never worked for me
<brhad56> I already installed the restricted formats.. I think. maybe I did it wrong.. but both Dragon Player and MPlayer don't seem to want to play them... It acts like it wants to, but just kind of hangs there
<mefisto__> is there a kde4 version of kaffeine in the works? or is dragon meant to replace kaffeine?
<DaSkreech> both
<ghost> bonjour
<DaSkreech> Hello
<joshjtl> I am going to try to learn and port a theme based on this mockup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603348
<Guest77428> french here ?
<Guest77428> i need help plz :s
<ErcUn> je cherche de l'aide svp ...
<mefisto__> !fr | ErcUn
<ubottu> ErcUn: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<brhad56> I i figured it out.  I had to run the install-css.sh script
<ErcUn> y a t il des francais ici ?
<DaSkreech> !fr
<DaSkreech> bah
<brhad56> and ps, it does work with Dragon Player
<ErcUn> !fr
<ErcUn> plzzzzzzzzz
<maco> ErcUn: #ubuntu-fr
<DaSkreech> brhad56: Ok I wouldn't have suggested you use it anyway
<ErcUn> maco thx ;)
<DaSkreech> ErcUn: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<brhad56> DaSkreech: You would recomend a different player?
<DaSkreech> brhad56: The thing that makes Dragon compelling is that it doesn't allow you to do anything but watch a video. The thing that makes dragon suck is that it doens't allow you to do >anything< except just watch the video
<DaSkreech> mplayer should work nicely
<Slartibartfast> or smplayer
<brhad56> I installed mplayer..the UI seemed.. bleh
<Slartibartfast> smplayer has a nicer gui
<gundam_rx78nt1> DaSkreech, so I just have to install the linux-header-2.6.24-23-generic package?
<brhad56> i'll check it out. Thanks.
<gundam_rx78nt1> that will install the kernel?
<DaSkreech> gundam_rx78nt1: minus header
<Slartibartfast> gundam_rx78nt1: linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic should be a betetr choice
<Slartibartfast> better*
<Slartibartfast> :-) s/should/would/ ... sorry english is not my first language
<gundam_rx78nt1> Slartibartfast, thanks. I am starting to download it.
<DaSkreech> Slartibartfast: Either works in this instance
<Slartibartfast> OK ... thanks
<gundam_rx78nt1> the things I do to get my Alfa wireless working...
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: either works? what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: should be a better choice vs would be a better choice
<gundam_rx78nt1> mefisto: gundam_rx78nt1: linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic should be a betetr choice } he could have used would also.
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: oh, I thought you meant either headers or image package :)
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: no Already said headers was not a good idea
<fungos> can I install xen on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<joshjtl> hey, applied the patch according to: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/?p=211  logged out, still happening though
<joshjtl> do i need to reboot for some reason?
<UlaUlaUla> is it possible to install kde 4.2 on ubuntu ia64 hardy?
<DaSkreech> SHouldn't need to
<mefisto__> joshjtl: did you restart X ?
<UlaUlaUla> is it possible to install kde 4.2 on ubuntu ia64 hardy?
<joshjtl> mefisto__: logging out restarts x doesnt it?
<mefisto__> no
<joshjtl> oh ok i always thought it di
<joshjtl> d
<mefisto__> joshjtl: log out, then ctrl-E (I think)
<joshjtl> brb
<joshjtl> suhweet worked
<joshjtl> thx thx
<joshjtl> i thought it was a kde glich, i'm normally a gnome user, but try out kde every release... i want a good enough reason to keep it
<joshjtl> and performance is key
<Elone> how do you make adept-upgrade automatic?
<joshjtl> hi, trying to do two things have tabs open relative (next to the current tab, and hide the "File Edit..." menu bar... can anyone help?
<coreyman1> if i put computer in suspend, processor and video card are not used, correct, so they wont be getting hot, correct?
<devilsadvocate> coreyman1, they are generally scaled down heavily, at times turned off
<devilsadvocate> they should not get overly heated
<coreyman1> cool.
<devilsadvocate> UlaUlaUla, ia64 as in itanium?
<Elone> how do you make adept-upgrade automatic?
<mefisto__> Elone: you can automatically install security updates, but I don't know if you can automatically install all updates
<Elone> oh ~
<mefisto__> Elone: kdesudo software-properties-kde    then look in the updates tab
<Elone> so i have to write a crontab for that ?
<oinil> 阿
<Squidy> I'm using Intrepid + kde-4.2... I'm trying to install kdelibs5-dev (requisite to compile stasks).. but it conflits with kdelibs5 actually installed in the system... Is there a way to install that and compile stasks properly??
<joshjtl> anyone... opera?
<joshjtl> ok i can hide menu, but still trying to have tabs open next to current
<tanjir> what is the short cut for moving between desktops?
<coreyman1> what is the command to install failsafe terminal?
<coreyman1> tanjir, i move into empty space and scroll my mouse
<coreyman1> oh nvm that's gnome.
<joshjtl> coreyman1: works in kde too
<coreyman1> oh ok joshjtl
<tanjir> coreyman1: thanks... but i wanted something on the keyboard... can't remember :(
<coreyman1> tanjir sorry.
<coreyman1> anyone know what the failsafe terminal's technical name is
<DaSkreech> tanjir: ctrl+Fn
<coreyman1> what if you dont have Fn key.
<tanjir> coreyman1: is it what u want? ctrl+alt+f1 to go and to come back ctrl+alt+f7
<coreyman1> tanjir no, but i just did that and i didnt know i could to that... lol
<coreyman1> i need the failsafe terminal..
<coreyman1> when i choose session from login
<coreyman1> failsafe terminal isn't installed.
<joshjtl> anyone know hot to have opera use google suggest in the search bar?
<coreyman1> why are you using opera >.>
<joshjtl> coreyman1: because its qt
<tanjir> coreyman1: no clue... i have always seen failsafe in session choser
<joshjtl> and better than konqueror
<coreyman1> tanjir it's in session chooser, just not installed.
<DaSkreech> coreyman1: install xterm
<coreyman1> im sorry, linux n00b, what is qt joshjtl
<tanjir> DaSkreech: thanks... but nothing happens whn i press ctrl+Fn
<DaSkreech> tanjir: Ctrl+F1 = Desktop 1 Ctrl+F2 = Desktop 2
<coreyman1> thax daskreech
<coreyman1> daskreech is there any way i can change the shortcuts to switch between desktops
<DaSkreech> joshjtl: ironically you should probably google it
<tanjir> DaSkreech: thanks :D
<sound_fx> hello everyone, I just installed kubuntu on my laptop, and I'm trying to figure out how to get the wireless working, any tips?
<DaSkreech> coreyman1: possibly look in kwin settings though I think that it's like that for the first 8 and you can customize the other 64
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<tanjir> sound_fx: can u see wlan0?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coreyman1> !kwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<coreyman1> DaSkreech: Kwin?
<joshjtl> coreymon77: DaSkreech i have to no avail... which is the reason i ask in here
<DaSkreech> coreyman1: alt+F3 -> Configure Window Behaviour
<sound_fx> iwconfig, right? I don't see a wlan0
<sound_fx> I have eth0 and eth1
<DaSkreech> ifconfig -a
<joshjtl> coreyman1: qt is an application development framework, basically what kde and its applications is built on... gnome on the other hand (and others like xfce) is built using gtk
<DaSkreech> sudo it
<coreyman1> joshjtl oh ok.
<coreyman1> daskreech: i can't find shortcuts there.
<sound_fx> Ok, no wlan0, eth0, eth1, lo, and pan0
<sound_fx> oops, I meant only eth0, eth1, lo, and pan0
<vbgunz> I finally got suspend to disk working too. well, somewhat. the second resume killed my networking. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart|stop|start didn't do a thing about it :(
<vbgunz> anyone know a way to really reboot the network?
<DaSkreech> coreyman1: System Settings -> keyboard -> global shortcuts Try that
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<vbgunz> DaSkreech, I got the suspend to disk working with another kernel parameter -> resume=/path/to/swap
<DaSkreech> ok
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: no matter what I do with /etc/init.s/networking, the network didn't start the second time *but* networking was fine on the first resume
<vbgunz> init.d*
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> ok I'm gonna reboot
<coreyman1> dascreech worked, thx
<joshjtl> odd this really should be easier (adding google suggest to opera search bar) I still cant find a thing
<vbgunz> hmm, am going to try pm-hibernate directly
<jimdb_> Vbguns:  turn the power to the building off
<sound_fx> oh, wireless magically worked
<sound_fx> hah
<vbgunz> hmm. pm-hibernate works directly *but* differently than selecting it from kickoff
<vbgunz> leys see what happens if I try it again?
<vbgunz> does anyone know what "no_console_suspend" is supposed to do? I actually provided it hoping for some info on suspend/resume *but* I don't notice any difference at all. does it take an argument?
<joshjtl> stupid opera
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: you called again?
<spowers> all of my qt apps are showing a black background, even if I delete .config/Trolltech.conf and let it get re-created.  i installed ubuntu studio, could that be the culprit?
<vbgunz> man. two suspends. two good resumes. 1 thing. I lost some shortcuts like Alt+F2, ^ESC, ^ALT+DEL ... what do I need to do to restart that ?
<vbgunz> anybody know what could be wrong with my shortcuts ^ESC?
<luke> s'up?
<luke> Anyone home?
<luke> Hello
<luke_> sup?
<PookyDooky> Hi
<PookyDooky> Anyone here?
<PookyDooky> I said, is anyone here?
<PookyDooky> o___O
<PookyDooky> hello?
<goofey> ubottu: !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PookyDooky> Ok
<PookyDooky> Sorry
<goofey> no worries!
<andres_> hi
<andres_> someone speaks Spanish?
<PookyDooky> Alright, so I got Kubuntu right?  Well, I try to download the restricted extras but when its done installing and everything, it said, "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<PookyDooky> Now everytime I try to download anything using add/remove, it wont let me because that message comes up
<PookyDooky> andres_:  hola
<andres_> hey hola!
<andres_> que bueno que encontre a alguien!
<PookyDooky> andres_:   Yo hablar muy poquito espanol
<goofey> ubottu: !sp | andres
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<goofey> ubottu: !spanish | andres
<ubottu> andres: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<andres_> gracias!
<goofey> andres_: no problem
<Hexen> que rollo
<Hexen> ???
<obuntu> I'm using gnome atm,downloaded updates (i was installed ubuntu from a live cd 6) and try to use kde now
<obuntu> and i've another one question. This ubuntu installation is in a hd (secondary slave) and i've a windows os installed in my _unlinked_ primary hd. to use both and choice which os use,need i just to recable the primary hd and then edit grub from secondary hd?
<yady_> hola
<DasEI> obuntu: still active ?
<cjae> anyone know a command to see the amount of memory a certain app is using at a time, I need to see if something has a memory leak
<DasEI> try htop
<DasEI> top also
<DasEI> cjae ^
<cjae> sorry had to make quick sandwich
<cjae> DasEI: so if I launch the app and come back in 8 hours I should be able to see the number change and notice mem leak?
<DasEI> cjae : just launch the app and watch htop in trml
<obuntu> apt-get install amsn - why it isn't found?
<DasEI> ountu:check /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<bazhang> obuntu, what version of kubuntu
<obuntu> eh dunno.
<obuntu> how to check it?
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> lsb_release -a
<obuntu> Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<obuntu> mmm thought i've update it
<bazhang> !info amsn dapper
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<obuntu> i would to use 8 not 6
<cjae> DasEI: what if it leaks slowly
<cjae> what about psaux
<obuntu> and i would to use kde too. and i would to link a primary hd with win and choice which hd to use
<DasEI> /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages are to be checked for probs , too, and leave htop open , too, so you can see
<obuntu> i'm freezed at prev point
<obuntu> this prev point: <ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<DasEI> obuntu:I'm tireed now, so a quick shot: you can either set it in bios (which hd to boot from) or ad the win-hd to menu.lst of ubu-hd, which you then want to boot standard from
<obuntu> isn't it about grub?
<obuntu> oh yup menu.lst
<DasEI> menu.lst is part of grub, yes, can also ask in #grub
<obuntu> so, 1.recable the primary hd, and boot from second one and then edit the grub
<obuntu> maybe. need more more practice
<obuntu> thanks for now
<DasEI> no, choose in bios to boot from the ubu hd and edit menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<obuntu> ok. last question: how to update to kubuntu 8?
<DasEI> cjae : conky is another way to have min/max consumption
<DasEI> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<matt> hi! does anyone use gnash with konqudorer?  I cant seem to get it working!!
<DasEI> obuntu: I'd recommend a fresh install, especially if not to familiar with linux
<DasEI> too*
<obuntu> heh the point was that i haven't empty cd to burn os there
 * DasEI is off now
<obuntu> say thanks to dasei from myself
<chronic> obuntu, r u British?
<Tm_T> chronic: please use whole words
<obuntu> i'm an engrishman
<chronic> Tm_T, fu?
<bazhang> !attitude | chronic
<ubottu> chronic: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> oops
<obuntu> bah..irc fight
<obuntu> starting to hate these things
<Tm_T> obuntu: no fights (:
<ibuffy> can someone please help me with the asian fonts? http://bayimg.com/IanjOAabo , they never display correctly in web pages until i highlight them.. even then it doesn't last long
<Tm_T> obuntu: we try to keep these channels friendly to all people
<obuntu> updating
<obuntu> no all people are friendly,especially on ir
<Tm_T> I know, there's the try (:
<obuntu> sigh
<obuntu> anyway i didn't understood the amsn solution
<obuntu> if i don't find it via adept and apt-get install...it shouldn't be avaible.
<obuntu> right?
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: Do you have installed the ttf-arphic*  fonts?
<obuntu> sigh! 4h to finish the upgrade
<obuntu> then how can i work? sigh.
<ibuffy> Slartibartfast: was afk. like your username :) fonts are installing right now
<chronic> cause i like BIG BuTTs and i can not lie
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: OK :-)
<obuntu> well at least i've time to chat
<bazhang> chronic, stop that
<ibuffy> chronic: i sing that song regularly to a different rthym in an opera voice, no lie.
<chronic> bazhang, i like how your nick sounds
<bazhang> !coc > chronic
<ubottu> chronic, please see my private message
<ibuffy> rhythm*
<bazhang> chronic, this is kubuntu support; do you have a support question?
<obuntu> i just learn what means 'ubuntu'
<bazhang> please take chat to #kubuntu-offtopic thanks
<obuntu> oh nice. heh thanks
<chronic> ibuffy, how can you preserve the rhythm of the song with opera voice?
<ibuffy> ack, can i answer chronic's question? please! :)
<obuntu> (but mine was just a one-line-joke: 'ubuntu means 'i don't know how to install debian')
<obuntu> (tsk..none is laughing or smiling)
<ibuffy> ack, slartibartfast!!!
<ibuffy> am i supposed to specify them somewhere?
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: what ? :-)
<ibuffy> i restarted firefox after installing them and still have the same results
<Slartibartfast> no ... maybe need to restart X ? ... don't know
<obuntu> to try to enable wifi,and get 'no device are avaible - wifi assistance will be now closed' means that i must startup the laptop (that is the machine where i would to get wifi on) and recheck that app?
<obuntu> uff i never won this match,under windows too.
<obuntu> my hope was that ubuntu could be a solution
<bazhang> obuntu, what nic
<obuntu> nic?
<bazhang> wifi card
<bazhang> obuntu, lspci in konsole -->paste.ubuntu.com
<obuntu> ehmm card?? i just have a wifi router (alice gate 2+ wifi - if i spelled it as well)
<obuntu> h right
<ibuffy> Slartibartfast: i betcha i need to fc-cache
<DarkriftX> how do i turn off the pc speaker again/
<ibuffy> DarkriftX: mute?
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: thought the installation scripts took care of that
<DarkriftX> erm.... no/
<chronic> Tm_T, if u want people to behave, u should probably learn how to spell it, dog
<DarkriftX> if that worked do you think i would be asking?
<obuntu> how to select all the result? ctrl+a?
<bazhang> chronic, take chat elsewhere
<ibuffy> i did too but i didn't see it take place in the output ( Slartibartfast )
<DaSkreech> !ot | chronic
<ubottu> chronic: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<obuntu> chronic stop trollin
<ibuffy> Slartibartfast: well that didn't work
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: you can try anyway i think ... :-)
<obuntu> http://rafb.net/p/9t9qpt76.html not sure i've pasted all
<ibuffy> oh i did, see above o.O
<ibuffy> i've had this problem since installing kubuntu.. nobody has found the solution yet
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: i have installed ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp ttf-arphic-gbsn00lp ttf-arphic-ukai ttf-arphic-uming .... you too?
<bazhang> obuntu, there seems to only be the ethernet controller
<obuntu> wifi led is red
<ibuffy> Slartibartfast: yes. i just figured it's a firefox problem. konqueror doesn't have this problem
<Tm_T> chronic: please, behave, really
<chronic> obuntu, wtf?
<bazhang> obuntu, how many entries for ifconfig in konsole
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: Thats strange, because here FF doesn't have that problem either
<Tm_T> chronic: and don't use that abreviation
<obuntu> eth0 and lo
<neptunepink> How do you use k3b to burn, like, non-mp3 CD's? Like, stuff that will play in my car?
<chronic> Tm_T, no seriously dude, u misspelled behave on your kick ass kick message
<bazhang> obuntu, then there seems to be no recognition of your wifi card (assuming you want to use wifi from that computer)
<obuntu> mmm what a weird thing: a linux user bought this router for me,to enable wifi.
<Tm_T> chronic: I know, still, behave
<bazhang> chronic, please stop that
<obuntu> not from here,this is a desktop,i want to use it in a laptop
<chronic> ok, im not doing anything
<bazhang> obuntu, you want to use ethernet? ie internet connections sharing?
<obuntu> i think i'm using it now
<obuntu> i want to get wifi in my home:)
<obuntu> to use laptop downstairs heh
<bazhang> obuntu, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return in konsole --> paste.ubuntu.com
<obuntu> i dunno how to explain it
<bazhang> obuntu, assuming you want ethernet connection on that desktop
<bazhang> obuntu, if that is not the case then please explain more clearly
<obuntu> http://rafb.net/p/mgMgaA20.html
<obuntu> well,now i'm chatting so i'm sure eth0 is working :)
<DarkriftX> how do i disable laptop sleeping on lid close?
<bazhang> obuntu, you have a lease; can you visit a website?
<obuntu> ehmm..yes
<bazhang> obuntu, then no idea what you are trying to accomplish; internet connection sharing?
<obuntu> the case is: i'm chatting here from a desktop using this wifi router. now i've got a laptop,so i want to enable wifi to use laptop
<obuntu> and we tried a lot to enabled it from windows,never won that match
<bazhang> obuntu, so why not boot the laptop and troubleshoot from the actual computer in question?
<obuntu> you mean i must startup the laptop and retry with that wifi assistance app?
<bazhang> obuntu, the laptop has kubuntu/ubuntu on it?
<obuntu> i remember that the beauvier from windows was that i got this message while i'm trying to run wifi: 'acquiring network address' and that should means that router password is wrong,but i quintuple checked it
<obuntu> no
<obuntu> just win
<obuntu> but i've a live ubuntu 6 cd
<bazhang> obuntu, then how is this appropriate for #kubuntu ?
<bazhang> obuntu, do you plan on installing ubuntu or kubuntu to it?
<obuntu> i've installed ubuntu here to try to win this match via linux:)
<obuntu> nah, i can't install os there. i think it's a general network question
<obuntu> that is could be solved under linux too
<obuntu> and yes,maybe i'm off topic now
<bazhang> obuntu, so the upshot is that you want help to get wifi on a windows laptop?
<obuntu> mm maybe. didn't thought about os atm,just about wifi,then sorry:)
<bazhang> ##windows for windows support obuntu
<obuntu> not sure it's related to os,sincerely. i think it's more related to the router / network. though
<obuntu> anyway i'm starting to be rush. so better to stop chatting for a while
<bazhang> nothing to do with #kubuntu
<obuntu> yup,but i thought that issue could be easier fixed using a live cd in that laptop
<bazhang> you could also try ##networking
<obuntu> infact. maybe i'm off-topic for real here
<bazhang> obuntu, it might well be, but since you dont have a livecd booted there, no way to know
<obuntu> but my linux friend use to say 'use linux to fix issues then use windows when you got fixed it' hehe
<bazhang> obuntu, and should you decide to do that, then get a more recent version of kubuntu or ubuntu
<obuntu> i've a ubuntu 6 live cd
<bazhang> right
<bazhang> 6.06
<bazhang> and the latest version is 8.10
<Slartibartfast> obuntu: and i am running on the 9.04 developers branch ...
<obuntu> yup 6.06
<obuntu> :)
<Slartibartfast> 6.06 is   from June 2006
<obuntu> hehe
<obuntu> i'm upgrading now as i wrote above
<bazhang> obuntu, a newer version has a more recent kernel, and loads of improvements; come back for help once you get it booted on that laptop
<cjae> what does apt use to get files ftp?
<obuntu> sure,thanks for now
<bazhang> np
<obuntu> first time i got everything working:)
<Slartibartfast> cjae: http ...
<obuntu> at least here. and done it all alone:) eth0 setup too
<obuntu> _celebration time_
<Slartibartfast> see /etc/apt/sources.list
<chronic> obuntu, congrats, and how many years have you been using pc?
<bazhang> chronic, please take chat to #kubuntu-offtopic
<maco> chronic: did you recently switch from Windows?
<chronic> i haven't switched
<maco> chronic: i talked to a friend and he said WDM is a Windows acronym
<maco> but that it's like a DE
<maco> ActionParsnip: hello
<chronic> well see so you had to ask, better if u just kept your mouth shut in the first place, right?
<maco> ActionParsnip: just telling chronic that one of my friends says WDM is the Windows name for a DE
<maco> chronic: i *did* ask and you didnt give any description of what it does...
<maco> chronic: i only said no such acronym exists in linux ;)
<bazhang> chronic, this is a support channel for kubuntu
<maco> bazhang: he was asking for a WDM like compiz without requiring 3d last night. none of us linux geeks could parse it.
<ActionParsnip> maco: sorry dude
<bazhang> heh dude
<maco> bazhang: i think youre the only one that enforces "this is a support channel!" in here by the way
<bazhang> maco, he is trolling and using bad language
<bazhang> ie please dont feed :)
<obuntu> you got patience:)
<Tm_T> chronic: please, behave
<cjae> can you bookmark a stream with amarok
<chronic> Tm_T, im just being a little funny, relax
<Tm_T> chronic: no, you're not funny, so stop
<obuntu> later
<cjae> can you bookmark a stream with amarok
<chronic> Tm_T, i am funny, u just don't understand what i said
<cjae> opps sorry for repost
<bazhang> chronic, please take it elsewhere
<Tm_T> cjae: no, I think you cannot, as stream is, well, stream
<cjae> Tm_T: amarok - playlists - radio streams - right click add stream
<cjae> just figured it out
<Tm_T> cjae: aye, that's not bookmark though (:
<cjae> Tm_T: what would you call it then
<Tm_T> cjae: it's just collection item to me
<cjae> ok
<Tm_T> cjae: there's bookmarks in Amarok so you can get back to same place of that track
<cjae> ah didn't know that
<cjae> whos using konversation
<cjae> how do I make the background black and my writing white
<JoshuaRL> hello, ive got a problem with decoupling the dashboard from the desktop
<JoshuaRL> im following this here:
<JoshuaRL> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/09/howto-decoupling-dashboard-from-desktop.html
<JoshuaRL> and i cant find how to do the first step
<JoshuaRL> "First, zoom out on the desktop and select Add A New Activity from the toolbox. We will use this Activity for the dashboard. Now open a konsole window and do "kquitapp plasma"."
<JoshuaRL> i cant find the toolbox, or where that option is
<JoshuaRL> im on intrepid 64 with KDE4.2
<login_> hey
<login_> i need help.........
<login_> i    would like to know how i install the java applet i just downloaded
<tue> Hey, i just upgraded to kde 4.2.1 from 4.2.0, but now plasma dies on login. any other have this problem?
<obuntu> if i try su it'll say that i'm typing the wrong password. is it normal?
<lup0> obuntu: shouldn't you use sudo su?
<obuntu> uh
<obuntu> thanks
<Slartibartfast> obuntu: just use sudo
<obuntu> sudo su works, sudo requires an action
<Slartibartfast> obuntu: sudo -i to become root
<obuntu> mhmh
<obuntu> tryin to install java
<obuntu> mm to come back as user?:)
<Slartibartfast> CTRL D
<lup0> obuntu: or exit
<obuntu> wow
<obuntu> thanks
<lup0> obuntu: isn't the openjdk enough? or the sun-jdk package?
<obuntu> dunno
<obuntu> this is my first day with kubuntu
<lup0> obuntu: for java, you could just run sudo aptitude install openjdk-6-jdk
<obuntu> you mean apt-get install
<obuntu> eh
<lup0> obuntu: do you need the compiler or is the runtime enough?
<Slartibartfast> obuntu: :-) aptitude is another program which also can install things
<obuntu> maybe just the reader
<lup0> obuntu: sudo aptitude install openjdk-6-jre
<obuntu> at least i'm just trying while i'm waiting to finish the upgrade
<lup0> obuntu: aptitude also installs the recommended packages by default
<obuntu> and maybe i should don't do nothing while it is finished
<obuntu> (upgrade of os)
<obuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<obuntu> maybe there's a fight between it and the upgrade tool
<lup0> obuntu: you should wait for the upgrade to finish
<obuntu> eh yup i SHOULD :)
<obuntu> arf arf
<obuntu> luckily it is an empty hd,i can destroy it:)
<obuntu> i'm excited: this is a secondary hd. the primary one got windows, so i'm going to go to install kubuntu here,then recable the primary hd,then edit grub to boot from one of them
<obuntu> and maybe got a dual boot at startup to choice which hd i'll use
<obuntu> i feel like Stallman
<obuntu> if the menu is in the top side of monitor,means that i'm using gnome,right?
<obuntu> http://itpencil.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/kde2.jpg seems
<obuntu> ok.I have another question now. Think i'm a windows user. Now,to copy and paste strings I usually do 'select -> middle mouse button' BUT the bad thing is that if i just middle clicking, it'll no replace the string with the pasted one,it just add it to the prev string,how do you do to use middle button in the right way?
<obuntu> just right click copy->select all -> paste?
<obuntu> for instance when i want surf web
<obuntu> am i explaining well?
<obuntu> maybe i'm not:)
<smakus> k
<amik> hi, does anyone know what to do when the kubuntu installer fails at grub-install?
<ActionParsnip> amik: you coul dmanually install grub and hope the install was completed
<ActionParsnip> amik: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the burned cd was ok on the first screen?
<amik> I'm running the live cd from a usb (no cd drive on this machine), and I did verify it and everything is ok
<amik> tried running "grub-install /dev/sda" manually (that's the command the installer shows as failed), and it still fails
<ActionParsnip> !grub | amik
<ubottu> amik: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> amik: that will guide you through reinstalling the boot loader
<ActionParsnip> amik: if it doesnt work then i'd rerun the install process
<amik> I reran the install process many times, using hardy amd64, hardy i386, jaunty alpha 5 i386
<amik> always get the same error
<ActionParsnip> amik: maybe your disk is bad, or your ram is bad, or the usb is bad
<ActionParsnip> amik: you could also try some bootoptions
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> amik: to make the installer run nicer
<amik> I ran memtest which showed no errors, the disk is from another windows box which works ok (it mounts and I see everything and chkdsk on windows showed no errors)
<amik> usb stick I don't know how to verify, but it always worked, and seems to still...
<amik> btw thanks for u replies :-)
<amik> I just got a new pc and decided that this is my year of linux on the desktop
<amik> but kubuntu seems to disagree :-/
<amik> what are bootoptions? how and which do I use?
<ActionParsnip> amik: fsck it like anything else
<larsaam> Hi! How do I get the panel in kde4 to be blocked out? Seems like I can only center or left right align it?
<ActionParsnip> amik: read the factoid
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | amik
<ubottu> amik: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<amik> oh sorry, missed that
<ActionParsnip> amik: i'd suggest acpi off and no dma
<ActionParsnip> amik: as a good start
<amik> I'll read up some more (spending hours on this) - thanks
<ActionParsnip> amik: gl man
<Andry_WorkZ> could someone repost me some link to the known bug which doesnt allow you to have ethernet interfaces to work properly?
<amik> thanks again!
<wartalker> how to get my internet address
<ActionParsnip> wartalker: www.ipchicken.com for wan ip, ifconfig for lan
<ActionParsnip> Andry_WorkZ: thats a hugely wide statement
<ActionParsnip> Andry_WorkZ: does the device have a driver installed for it?
<ActionParsnip> Andry_WorkZ: do you have an ip address for the interface
<ActionParsnip> Andry_WorkZ: is it wired or wireless
<ActionParsnip> Andry_WorkZ: "ethernet interfaces not working" means next to nothing
<kagalous> can someone assist me with something?
<ActionParsnip> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kagalous> im having issues installing wine.. im new to linux
<kagalous> can someone assist me in installing it
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: use the official wine repo
<kagalous> didnt help
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: ok, i'll guide you
<ActionParsnip> what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: its a konsole command
<kagalous> intrepid
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> ok run this command: cd ~;wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Andry_WorkZ> ActionParsnip: I was told that until kde 3.5 it was fine, but after that you had a problem with ethernet interfaces
<Andry_WorkZ> and it was a well known bug
<ActionParsnip> Andry_WorkZ: ive heard some folks say this but its just a case of drivers, if you run lspci it will show you your hardware and you can websearch on how to setup your particular device using that info
<ActionParsnip> Andry_WorkZ: if its a laptop, it can help to websearch that but the chip itself is most important
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: ok so far?
<kagalous> it tells me no valid pgp dada found
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: that command i just gave you gives you the gpg key
<kagalous> IT SAYS OK
<ActionParsnip> thats good, lose the caps
<kagalous> i did
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: ok now run this command: sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/intrepid.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<ActionParsnip> that wont say anything once its run
<kagalous> it says its at 100% and now allowing me to do things
<ActionParsnip> now run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get  install wine
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: what is at 100%?
<kagalous>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kagalous> is what i got when i did the install command
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: do you have synaptic open?
<kagalous> not that i know of
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: or adept or running updates
<kagalous> lol defently adept
<ActionParsnip> then close adept, you can only have 1 application interfacing with the packages at one time
<kagalous> would pausing the updates work?
<kagalous> nvm i closed it
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: ok, thats your call
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: press the up cursor in terminal to get the install wine command again and press enter
<kagalous> redo the install command?
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: yes redo it but use the cursor instead of retyping / repasting if you want
<kagalous> k
<kagalous> is installing i think
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: that will then get all the packages on the repo in your systems knowledge and install wine drom the wine repo
<kagalous> what
<ActionParsnip> you always need to run sudo apt-get update so that the new repositorys packages are known by your system
<kagalous> ok?
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: its just n fyi
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: is wine installing now?
<kagalous> i think so
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: well read the terminal, its output will tell you whats going on
<kagalous> 61%
<ActionParsnip> 61% of what?
<kagalous> thats all it says
<ActionParsnip> the line above will state the file name
<kagalous> smbc client
<ActionParsnip> !find smbc
<ubottu> Found: libfilesys-smbclient-perl, smbc, libsmbclient, libsmbclient-dev, smbclient
<ActionParsnip> !info smbclient
<ubottu> smbclient (source: samba): a LanManager-like simple client for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 6252 kB, installed size 18556 kB
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: thats your system update
<kagalous> ok
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: we'll make it easy, let all your updates finish so they dont bother you any more
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: then reboot and then install wine
<kagalous> the updates are just program updates that i will never use
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: some will be libraries for apps, if you dont use the apps, uninstall them
<kagalous> ok
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: the downside of ubuntu is it installs a tonne of apps and yuo probably wont use most
<kagalous> ya
<ActionParsnip> so you gotta sit and carve them out and it sucks
<kagalous> im just trying to get wine so i can use my windows programs cuz there easier to use
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: what apps are you going to run?
<kagalous> itunes, worms armagedan and a couple others
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: have you checked they will run with wine?
<kagalous> i know itues does
<ActionParsnip> oh god not itunes
<kagalous> im just unsure about the games i want, i know i need crossover for eve
<ActionParsnip> it may have a loki installer, or the developers may have released a linux installer
<ActionParsnip> crossover is too rich for my blood
<kagalous> my friend has it, he likes it a fair bit
<ActionParsnip> its 40 USD
<kagalous> and
<ActionParsnip> closed source
<kagalous> so
<kagalous> what is ttf-liberation
<ActionParsnip> sounds like a font
<kagalous> oh lol
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: its a really bad idea to give people who help you for free attitude you know
<kagalous> sorry
<ActionParsnip> its ok
<ActionParsnip> just chillax
<ActionParsnip> 8D
<kagalous> lol
<kagalous> i am calm :)
<kagalous> it is done now i think
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: ok then rerun the wine install command
<ActionParsnip> if it says its already installed, you have it
<kagalous> :)
<kagalous> am i able to take a windows file off a partitioned drive and run it through wine
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: if its a very portable exe then yes, apps will need to be installed under wine
<kagalous> hmm
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: just keep checking the appdb to se if what you want to install will fly
<kagalous> appb?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: some apps dont work
<ActionParsnip> like MSN live messenger
<ActionParsnip> some people even run virtual box in seamless mode to get some win apps running
<ActionParsnip> bugt its a hugely bloated way to get it to go
<kagalous> so once ive installed a program in wine i should be able to open it straight through linux?
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: sure, theres a wine entry in kmenu for all your windows gumf
<kagalous> how would i set this upo
<ActionParsnip> or you can move it wherever you want if you want it more integrated
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: its done for you
<kagalous> so this should work with 90% of the baic program i need/????
<ActionParsnip> depends on what apps you are running
<kagalous> okay
<kagalous> is it suppost to be epicly slow?
<noren> hi all
<kagalous> lo
<noren> can any one here help me out with the installation of opera 9.6 in kde4.4 i m using kubuntu
<noren> oops kde4.2
<tweak66> anyone tried installing gnomenu in ubuntu 8.1?
<noren> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: again, depends on the app, some run awesome (doom3) some run badly, some run weird but have tweaks, some wont even install
<ActionParsnip> kagalous: so your questions have no definate answers as it depends on the app
<co-worker> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | tweak66
<ubottu> tweak66: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> sorry tweak
<co-worker> xd
 * ActionParsnip facepalms
 * kagalous giggles
<ActionParsnip> !info gnomemenu
<ubottu> Package gnomemenu does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !info gnomenu
<ubottu> Package gnomenu does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> tweak66: do you have it currently installed?
<tweak66> yes i do, and i just figured it out lol
<kagalous> ty for the help :P
<kagalous> :)*
<ActionParsnip> tweak66: making your system look like vista.eeeeew
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntu.hamdi.web.id/uncategorized/gnomenu-14.html
 * ActionParsnip vomits
<noren> ActionParsnip: can u help me with installing opera in   kde4.2 ??
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<co-worker> haha
<noren> will check out therre
<co-worker> where
<ActionParsnip> co-worker: noren was talking to me
<co-worker> fkn all
<Elone> lol look at the time
<ActionParsnip> 10:48am GMT
<co-worker> sowhat
<ActionParsnip> co-worker: good metallica song
<nhnFreespirit> Hi
<co-worker> Hi guy
<ActionParsnip> !hi | nhnFreespirit
<ubottu> nhnFreespirit: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nhnFreespirit> Let me be the thousanth person to ask this (most likely) but is there a Qt 4.5 package availalbe?
<nhnFreespirit> I need it to debug some Amarok bugs, but I would rather not build it myself on this machine.
<ActionParsnip> nhnFreespirit: keep an eye on www.kubuntu.org   i'm unsure myself
<co-worker>  KDE include Qt
<nhnFreespirit> co-worker: yeah, but I need the newly released 4.5 version as apparently it causes some unique issues.
<nhnFreespirit> that people seem to expect me to fix!  :-P
<ActionParsnip> nhnFreespirit: could just code for every possibility ;)
<co-worker> Good bye
<ActionParsnip> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<nhnFreespirit> ActionParsnip: well... its sort of hard to fix a distinct bug if I cannot reproduce it. and it never happens with Qt 4.4.x ;-)
<ActionParsnip> well if you have a spare millenia you could code for all possibilitys, one has to work, but by then we'll be on QT5
<ActionParsnip> maybe
<ActionParsnip> Qt 4.5, released on March 3, 2009. Major included features are QtCreator, improved graphical engine, improved integration with WebKit and OpenDocument Format read support. Mac OS X Cocoa Framwork support.
<noren> ActionParsnip: thanks got that
<ActionParsnip> noren: got opera now?
<noren> ActionParsnip: ya but its not conecting to net ??? still have to configure it or what ??
<ActionParsnip> noren: is it working offline?
<noren> i am still trying to figure out
<ActionParsnip> noren: check in the file meu
<ActionParsnip> noren: do you need to use a proxy to get internet access?
<noren> no i dont ; it not even opening google.com
<noren> but it opened http://widgets.opera.com/search/?order=name&q=skins
<ActionParsnip> noren: can you browse ok in other browsers?
<ActionParsnip> noren: can you ping 38.99.130.180
<noren> yes i am able to do so in konqueror
<ActionParsnip> noren: ok
<ActionParsnip> noren: try clocing opera (as well as the thing in the system tray), then run: rm -rf ~/.opera; opera &
<ActionParsnip> noren: http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=256797  How to disable IPv6 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<noren> what do u mean by clocing
<ActionParsnip> noren: closing* (sp)
<noren> so u want me to restart it
<ActionParsnip> noren: after removing ~/.opera  yes
<noren> rm -rf ~/.opera; opera & after i typed this it restarted
<ActionParsnip> noren: thats great, is it ok now?
<noren> no its same as before !!! do i have to disable the ipv6 mannually somehow !!
<ActionParsnip> noren: read the links
<noren> i have tried the first option leme reboot and then come back here again
<noren> ActionParsnip: oh thanks it works now..... :)
<noren> ActionParsnip: can i trouble u for one more small prombel ??
<ActionParsnip> noren: sweet, welcome to opera. it rocks hard
<ActionParsnip> noren: wassup
<noren> every time i login my scree resolution fall backs to 840 X 600 and i have to reconfigure to 1024 X 728 ,,, is there some way i ca n make it default
<Elone> y opera ? firefox bad?
<ActionParsnip> noren: edit xorg.conf and make the left most resolution in the list be the option that gives 1024x768
<noren> ok.. i had been using ff3 for a long time now some wanted to investigate the opera
<ActionParsnip> noren: its a snazzy browser, if the page you want to view insnt opera nice, press F12 and you can make opera appear as a different browser for that site
<ActionParsnip> noren: but i think opera is a better browser than firefox but thats my 2p worth
<noren> ok thanks guys !bye
<noren> quit
<AndrewMohawk> hey guys..
<AndrewMohawk> im running into the 2038 year problem within python on 8.04, is there anychance i can just upgrade something and fix this?
<khurram> HI..
<ActionParsnip> AndrewMohawk: i'd ask in #python
<jk-> hi all
<khurram> hi..
<jk-> I seem to have a non-working plasma
<jk-> (jaunty, recently did an apt-get upgrade)
<bazhang> !jaunty | jk-
<ubottu> jk-: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jk-> bazhang: ah, cheers.
<AndrewMohawk> ActionParsnip: of course they told me to come here, but ive figured out the bug
<AndrewMohawk> lets just hope none of us are running 32bit in 2038 :)
<ActionParsnip> AndrewMohawk: i hope not, i'd hope we were on 2048 bit
<ActionParsnip> or something high like that (boyles law)
<jk-> AndrewMohawk: 64 bit machines still use 32 bit integers
<AndrewMohawk> jk-: oh, so the bug affects 64bit as well
<AndrewMohawk> its an interesting one at that
<ActionParsnip> jk-: integer is a 32bit value, so an x bit cpu (x > 32) will use 32bit integers
<ActionParsnip> afaik
<ActionParsnip> actually scratch that
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<ActionParsnip> need coffe
<AndrewMohawk> need more bits!
<khurram> how to install Mozilla firefox in kubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> khurram: sudo apt-get update; sudoapt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> bahh
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
 * ActionParsnip needs to chill
<khurram> in english..
<ActionParsnip> khurram: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> khurram: run that command in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> well, konsole for kde
<ActionParsnip> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> khurram: english enough?
<khurram> Thanks...
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<ActionParsnip> khurram: when its installed run: sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> khurram: then you will be fully updated
<ubuntu_> salut
<ubuntu_> es careva pe aici?\
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<JuJuBee> I just got a new laptop (ASUS G71G-A2) and when I try to boot kubuntu live CD (64Bit) the screen resolution is wacked... Think 1280x720...  Cant do an install cause I cannot see the bottom of the window for the install questions.  Any suggestions?
<JuJuBee> Laptop has 17" (1900x1280) WUXGA screen and nVidia 9800M GS card
<vasily122> try to move mouse  to bottom?
<JuJuBee> I did... screen does not scroll
<vasily122> while booting choice try to select low resolution?
<vasily122> F4?
<JuJuBee> Once kubuntu starts to boot?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: try adding boot options to set the resolution, or rest the resolution in the live cd manually
<JuJuBee> Ah, F4 Modes (Safe Graphics Mode)...
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as check the cd for defects once booted to
<vasily122> :)
<JuJuBee> Disk is fine.
<vasily122> imean the level of problem- x.org-kdm-kde etc
<JuJuBee> vasily122: changing modes seems to be working.
<JuJuBee> thnx for the suggestion.
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: try some boot options
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: it giving you a high res is a good sign you wont have to mess with drivers once installed (well for vga anyhoo)
<JuJuBee> Hmmm system settings says res 1280x720 (0.0Hz)
<LeeJunFan> no 4.2.1 packages yet? That's late for the kubuntu devs.
<alex71> in Network connections I have this problem....Could not parse XML...how to solve ?
<tue> Hello. anyone else is having the problem that plasma crashes on kde 4.2.1 on 8.10?
<alex71> any idea?
<jk-> tue: yep
<tue> jk-: do you know of a fix?
<jk-> nup, just poking around now..
<tue> jk-: i have tried adding a new user but the problem persists. the output from the crash seems to indicate binary incompatible packages...
<ActionParsnip> tue: are the crashes random or do they appen with certain activitties / program combinations
<jk-> not sure it's an incompatibility
<jk-> ActionParsnip: plasma just doesn't start for me.
<vasily122> JuJuBee: did You visit ASUS site and search if any drivers for Your notebook?
<ActionParsnip> ah, i gave up on plasma months ago. i'm a fluxbox kinda guy
<tue> ActionParsnip: plasma cannot start at all. crashes when i run plasma from the console.
<volodya> anybody knows what program is supposed to handle audio (mute,volume) buttons in kubuntu 8.04?
<tue> volodya: kmix ?
<ActionParsnip> tue: have you tried renaming plasmarc in your profile?
<volodya> tue: strange, I did restart kmix, but the buttons don't work yet.
<volodya> used to work an hour ago, then something happened :-(
<jk-> tue: just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/338205
<tue> ActionParsnip: i tried to create a completely new user, but it dsont change anything.
<jk-> volodya: you may need to setup shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> tue: ok, good test
<ActionParsnip> tue: as its a completely new ~/.kde folder as well
<volodya> jk-: well, everything did worked eariler today. Is there some kde service that is involved in routing shortcuts to right applications?
<ActionParsnip> tue: put that bug in your favoruites and keep an eye on it
<volodya> gee, somehow kmix reset all the shotcuts
<ActionParsnip> tue: you may need to use a different WM if it interferes with productivity
<jk-> ActionParsnip: the WM is working fine
<ActionParsnip> cool
<jk-> just no panel, background or desktop widgets
<tue> jk-: you can run plasmoidviewer systemtray , then the computer is sort-off useable :-)
<jk-> tue: heh, neat :D
<ActionParsnip> jk-: not so bad then
<jk-> tue: on the upside, qt4.5 and kde4.2.1 seem to be working better with general window rendering
<tue> jk-: last thing i did yesterday was to do apt-get upgrade, first thing i did this morning in school was to start up the computer, on which i have both my textbook and maple, for a test in math and then see the thing didnt work :-) . NICE!
<jk-> d'oh.
<tue> jk-: your using jaunty? im still using qt 4.4.3.
<jk-> tue: yeah, plain jaunty
<jk-> tue: might be good to add that fact to the bug, if you could.
<chetan> Hello ! I'm new to kubuntu. i just installed qt and am having some issues. can someone please help me out ?
<jk-> (and see if you get the same valgrind backtrace)
<ActionParsnip> chetan: wassup?
<chetan> ActionParsnip: i have a problem saying -- XShape support cannot be enabled due to functionality tests!
<chetan> i.e. while installing qt 4
<ActionParsnip> wow...er...no idea man
<chetan> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> http://www.qtcentre.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-3324.html
<ActionParsnip> maybe that can help
<chetan> checking it out. thanks ActionParsnip
<jk-> tue: i miss my clock :(
<tue> jk-: no luck at all?
<jk-> nup.
<Exilant> is marble supposed to work with gpsd?
<Tm_T> Exilant: if it has plugin, yes
<Exilant> i have gpsd running, but marble cannot read the current position
<Exilant> ah, plugin
<Exilant> is that in the repos?
<Tm_T> Exilant: sorry, no idea
<rmrfslash> Hey, does anyone have experiences to share w/ kubuntu on a Dell XPS?
<rmrfslash> I want to know a few things.
<rmrfslash> 1) Is the Wifi adapter supported immediately? 2) Does Kubuntu hibernate and resume successfully? 3) Any other glitchiness?
<rmrfslash> oh
<Tm_T> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Tm_T> rmrfslash: see if those pages has the information
<rmrfslash> I saw the TestingTeam one
<Tm_T> see the others too
<rmrfslash> yup
<rmrfslash> checking now
<rmrfslash> thanks
<Tm_T> rmrfslash: no problems
<rmrfslash> I'm not excited about the "Suspend to RAM fails most of the time"
<rmrfslash> EUGH!
<rmrfslash> Why is suspend to RAM such a hassle ?
<rmrfslash> Looks like many latops suffer from this.
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: all that sort of thing is
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: hibernat, standby
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: i think its not worth it at all
<rmrfslash> I have a Dell Latitude D820, I can testify that suspend works tempermentally
<Tm_T> I believe it's mostly about HW manufacturers trying to protect something "unique" everybody has
<rmrfslash> It most def is when you're on-the-go a lot
<rmrfslash> I use suspend to RAM at least twice per day
<Tm_T> rmrfslash: indeed, so use your right to vote with your money (;)
<rmrfslash> one when my train gets into the station
<rmrfslash> once when I leave the office
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: i use laptops and can boot faster than most can "wake up" most need a coffee and some toast
<ActionParsnip> and with less issues
<rmrfslash> I understand that linux can boot fast
<rmrfslash> :)
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: well, I usually have laptops waking up in second or two
<rmrfslash> that's not my point
<rmrfslash> I like to leave things open and "resume" working on them later
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: you have a recent docs tap and console has ~/.bash_history
<Tm_T> rmrfslash: ActionParsnip: I would like to get you two to join us in #kubuntu-offtopic too
<rmrfslash> not take the last several minutes of a train ride  (which is used polishing an email or something) to power off any VMs, save all my documents, shut them down, and then poweroff the machine
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: i have a meettng in 15 mins but i'll head in later
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: thanks (:
<rmrfslash> Tm_T: What is the topic of conversation here?
<Tm_T> rmrfslash: Kubuntu support, as topic says (:
<Tm_T> rmrfslash: I wasn't saying you were offtopic yet, just that we can discuss more freely there
<rmrfslash> Tm_T: Ok, how do I get resume working reliably on a Dell XPS ;)
<rmrfslash> kidding
<Tm_T> 1522.04 < Tm_T> rmrfslash: indeed, so use your right to vote with your money (;)
 * Tm_T likes to repeat (;
<rmrfslash> what does that even mean?
<rmrfslash> vote with my money
<rmrfslash> Pay Kubuntu team to fix suspend to RAM?
<rmrfslash> :D
<Tm_T> rmrfslash: buy stuff that has Linux support (:
<ActionParsnip> best way
<rmrfslash> See, in my humble opinion...... well I'll save it for offtopic
<ActionParsnip> shop smart, not what is cheapest or fastest
<rmrfslash> ActionParsnip: when it comes to a laptop, it's always about what's thinnest, lightest and fastest, and reasonable cost
<ActionParsnip> rmrfslash: get a netbook, those are kill er for ubuntu
<rmrfslash> The Dell XPS, from my limited research is probably one of the better laptops you can buy.
<rmrfslash> less than 1'' thick, HD display, light, and 2.1 Ghz Core 2 800MHz 3MB and 4GB memory w/ a 320GB 7200rpm for like $1000
<rmrfslash> And they preinstall (and support) Ubuntu
<rmrfslash> 8.04 of course.
<ActionParsnip> depends on your needs, no point buying a ferrari if its just gonna drive to the shops and back
<ActionParsnip> save some cash and use the surplus to go on holiday or visit the theatre
<rmrfslash> Agreed. But when you need a ferarri, why settle for a pinto w/ suspend to ram support
<ActionParsnip> depends which is more essential
<rmrfslash> k
<rmrfslash> you're right
<Takahani> aptitude system is again completly broken because of the transition 4.2.0 to 4.2.1
<Tm_T> Takahani: aptitude system?
<Takahani> apt-get
<Takahani> pacakge
<Tm_T> broken how? and what release?
<Takahani> he wants 4.2.1 version of some, and can't get them
<ActionParsnip> use apt-get its glorious
<Takahani> kubuntu intrepid
<Takahani> i prefere patitude, but i'll get the same pb
<Tm_T> Takahani: hmm, what repositories you have?
<Takahani> cause the package aren't ready
<Takahani> so i get a system half updated half bleeding
<Tm_T> Takahani: yes, see, from what repository you get that 4.2.1 ?
<ActionParsnip> Takahani: use apt-build if yu want awesomness
<Takahani> i can't pastebin he say list of repositories is a spam !
<Tm_T> Guest21617: are we rooted now?
<Takahani> http://rafb.net/p/lYj8SX75.html
<Takahani> here is the list
<ActionParsnip> Takahani: use the pastebinit app
<Tm_T> Takahani: ok, you're using experimental ppa repositories
<ActionParsnip> yikes
<Takahani> so this is not good ?
<Tm_T> Takahani: issues like this are well expected
<Tm_T> Takahani: no, unless you know what you're doing ofcourse
<Takahani> ok, i might remove it, but will i get 4.2.0 also ?
<Tm_T> Takahani: from backports
<ActionParsnip> KDE 4.2 out http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Takahani> ah ok, they are in intrepid backport
<Takahani> that's why i get this mess
<drostie> :-D !! I just managed a working install of kubuntu to an encrypted drive! From the LiveCD!
<drostie> ^______________^
<Takahani> hmm, seem's better, but now i've got half of my package who coms from experiment package and are in 4.2.1, how can i downgrade them to 4.2.0 from intrepid backport ?
<Tm_T> Takahani: I believe in aptitude too, but in synaptic atleast you can search by source and/or version number and then reinstall with forced version number
<Takahani> Tm_T: yep, thaht was what i was looking for .. but it says he is going to uninstall kdebas, kdepim, etc ...
<Takahani> Tm_T: which is not so much fun
<Tm_T> Takahani: there's something else too still having wrong version then
<Takahani> Tm_T: yeah maybe, cause when i say update and upgrade, i won't retrograde the version, but it should ...
<Takahani> Tm_T: it's ok i'm gowngrading one by one from synaptic, i think it will work. Thanks for your help
<Takahani> downgrading
<zmay> hello, haveing some pc problems, when i turn on my pc, screen doesent wake up, and system shuts down automaticly after about 5s, then automaticaly turns on again after 5sec and shuts down etc... anybody know what it could be
<obuntu> upgrade successsssssss!!!!!
<obuntu> \o/
<obuntu> the only problem i got it was about nvidia
<obuntu> but solved it rmmod it
<obuntu> celebration time now!|
 * ActionParsnip cracks open a keg
<ActionParsnip> zmay: can you boot a livecd ok?
<assilva> ActionParsnip, ola
<obuntu> i don't understand why can't i get skype+amsn
<ActionParsnip> assilva: werd
<assilva> ActionParsnip, ??
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: sudo apt-get install amsn
<obuntu> no
<ActionParsnip> assilva: just saying hi back
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: what is the output of the command?
<assilva> ActionParsnip, conieces m4v?
<assilva> ActionParsnip, ele espulsa personas por nada
<obuntu> it's in italian. it says that it no find anything labeled amsn or skype
<ActionParsnip> !es | assilva
<ubottu> assilva: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: ok, hmm
<ActionParsnip> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 264 kB, installed size 876 kB
<obuntu> kubuntu here
<assilva> here ok
<zmay> ActionParsnip: i cant even get to there, system shuts down before
<assilva> m4v, look i here
<ActionParsnip> zmay: then its a hardware issue, I'd suggest powering off, unplug power, open pc, remove cmos batter and leave it about an hour
<obuntu> Ubuntu 8.04.2
<assilva> m4v, and now?
<ActionParsnip> zmay: you can also look at your capacitors to make sure they havent blown
<ActionParsnip> assilva: http://www.amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php
<assilva> ActionParsnip, i already get
<zmay> ActionParsnip: i will read motherboard manual for errors.. crap, and its new PC
<assilva> ActionParsnip, it is better?
<obuntu> uhm weird,other times it worked well using apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> zmay: http://images112.fotki.com/v597/photos/8/897265/3471067/itorsonaP4Motherboard1600x1200-vi.jpg?1173521468
<assilva> ActionParsnip, amsn dont accept my web cam
<ActionParsnip> assilva: thats the amsn website which will give you amsn
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | assilva
<ubottu> assilva: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<assilva> ActionParsnip, i use msn of windows
<ActionParsnip> assilva: you could use the older msn client (not live) via wine but i dont know about cam
<assilva> ActionParsnip, i use ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> assilva: its not something i use, i think they are creepy
<assilva> ActionParsnip, ok by
<obuntu> no matters if i use gnome right?
<obuntu> could be that the upgrade is gone bad?
<assilva> obuntu, penis
<obuntu> doubt it
<obuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: you will need to satisy dependancies manually, you need to have the standard repos in your sources.lst file
<assilva> obuntu, hi
<assilva> ??
<obuntu> i really dunno what you're trying to tell me
<JuJuBee> I thought the nvidia restricted drivers was up to 180.x?  My system only shows 177
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: if you dont have standard ubuntu repos you will not find half the apps available as they are on the repos
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: not all cards run on the 180 driver
<obuntu> how to fix it then
<obuntu> this is my first day with linux
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: how do I know if mine will?  It is 9800M GS
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: here are my intrepid sources: http://pastebin.com/f76574475
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: websearch: ubuntu nvidia-glx 9800M GS
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: you will see in the package repos what drivers support it
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: and if it is supported, the performance may not be as good in some drivers as others
<obuntu> sorry but i'm starting to be more confused. what steps need i to follow using your pastebin file? and be patience please
<c0nfuser> hey guys, i never tried kubuntu cause i am afraid that has high requirements
<c0nfuser> which are the requirements of 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<bazhang> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<c0nfuser> !requirements
<obuntu> Codename:       hardy
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: ahh ok
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements c0nfuser
<ActionParsnip> !info amsn hardy
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: can you pastebin me your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | obuntu
<ubottu> obuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<obuntu> open it using nano for instance?
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: we''ll do it the easy way
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: copy the link it gives in terminal to the room
<obuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126716/
<obuntu> hehe i know pastebin usage,luckily
<obuntu> a thing well known:)
<ActionParsnip> good
<obuntu> nick Stallman
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: I read that the 180.22 brings support for the 9800M GS in 2.6.28 kernel....
<crackdown> hi
<JuJuBee> Latest update brought me to 2.6.27-11
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: ok run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<obuntu> dum da dum
<crackdown> Würd gern ein KDM 3 Thema verwenden, was muss man in der XML für KDE4 ändern ?
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: find the line that reads: # deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<obuntu> done
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: ok chnage the word dapper to hardy and delete the # at the start of the line
<obuntu> uncoment it?
<obuntu> mmm
<crackdown> hmm
<crackdown> ok
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: yes uncomment and change the word dapper for hardy, do the same on the line below
<obuntu> done,seems
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: pastebin the file again if you wish
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: so i can check it
<jbwiv> guys, is "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main" still the proper place to get 4.2 on Ibex?
<obuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126721/
<obuntu> you're my salvation ActionParsnip
<obuntu> in 5 min i must go out
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: ok, looks good
<ActionParsnip> save and exit gedit
<ActionParsnip> back in terminal
<obuntu> now i retry to apt-getting?
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amsn
<obuntu> oh
<obuntu> naturally in two lines
<obuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip> no you can use a single line, the ; character runs them one after another
<obuntu> Get:2 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages [4293kB]
<ActionParsnip> you can have huge commands all on one line if you wish
<ActionParsnip> yep thats it getting the package names and versions
<obuntu> like in php ; delimit end of string
<untiled> hi all, i wanna install "ipod-convenience" but when i try with "sudo apt-get install ipod-convenience" it return me with "python-gpod: Depend: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 is installed". How can I fix this issue?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<obuntu> 90% arf arf
<obuntu> ok it installing amsn, now for skype i'll don't need update,right?
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: you had universe repo disabled with that line so you never got to use the main ubuntu apps, you may find you have a few updates to get
<obuntu> i need to save this log
<ActionParsnip> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<obuntu> mmm
<ActionParsnip> untiled: what is the ouptut of: dpkg -l | grep python
<ActionParsnip> untiled: use pastebin
<obuntu> many thanks
<ActionParsnip> obuntu: np man
<obuntu> Skype is not available in any Ubuntu software repository, and therefore cannot be installed with Ubuntu's package management software such as Synaptic or apt-get without adding a repository containing Skype. There are two options - the Skype repository, or the Medibuntu repository.
<alarm> hello, somewthing was wrong with the todays update. after updating the packages , i got 2 problems. konqueror wont start, and plasma-addons is being removed .i cannot install kdeplasma-addons as it depends on kdeplasma-addons-libs4
<alarm> what went wrong with that update ?
<untiled> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/126725/
<obuntu> last thing: how to save this log (konversation)
<obuntu> heheh ctrl+a ctrl+v in a plain text file?:)
<obuntu> anciiient
<obuntu> hehe
<obuntu> sorry but i'm a bit excited to get ubuntu running
<obuntu> gone
<alarm> when trying run konqueror after the update i get this error: KCrash: Application 'konqueror' crashing... sock_file=/home/alarm/.kde/socket-rockpc/kdeinit4__0
<ActionParsnip> untiled: well you have python                                     2.6.1-0ubuntu2
<ActionParsnip> untiled: you could force install the app
<untiled> ActionParsnip: how?
<ActionParsnip> untiled: as its a very meanial app its fine andyou can uninstall it easily
<alarm> anyone had problems with the updates today ?
<untiled> ActionParsnip: how can i force the installation of ipod-convenience?
<ActionParsnip> untiled: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --download-only install ipod-convenience; sudo dpkg --forcec-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<ActionParsnip> untiled: thats one way
<ActionParsnip> untiled: downloads the debs to your system then you go in and force them in
<ActionParsnip> untiled: or: sudo apt-get --ignore-missing --install ipod-convenience
<ActionParsnip> might work
<untiled> ActionParsnip: they don't work, if i try with ipod-convenience it tell me that depend on python-gopd but python-gpod depend on python < 2.6
<bejos> hi friend
<bejos> does anyone have sis 672 vga driver for ubuntu 8.10?
<jbwiv> guys, is "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main" still the proper place to get 4.2 on Ibex?
<ActionParsnip> jbwiv: afaik, yes
<jbwiv> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks. I'm just wondering because I've been running 4.2 for around 3 weeks now. I  love it, but it crashes at least twice a day
<jbwiv> are you guys having these problems?
<ActionParsnip> untiled: try: sudo apt-get install --yes --force-yes ipod-convenience
<ActionParsnip> jbwiv: log a bug, when does it crash, is it random? are there alwatys certain apps than make it crash? have you read the system logs to se whats going on?
<jbwiv> ActionParsnip: no, I haven't...but I should. It happens regularly with my default apps (xchat, firefox, pidgin, and netbeans) running. Would a crash log to /var/log/syslog?
<untiled> ActionParsnip: it return me with python-gpod package integrity
<ActionParsnip> jbwiv: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxLogFiles
<jbwiv> it typically starts with the panel...apps that are running no longer show up in it. The, I can click the panel and the app crashes
<ActionParsnip> untiled: you could manually download the deb from the repo, then install it nicely, satisfy deps til it moans about python then force install the last package
<dvheumen> Hi everyone. I have an annoying little bug and I'd like to find out if it's fixable. When I choose 'Leave' in KDE 4.2 ... it takes about > 60 seconds before the shutdown dialog actually shows. Does anyone know anything about this?
<jbwiv> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll take a look. Thanks
<alarm> the problem that i have is that konqueror gives me an error KCrash: Application 'konqueror' crashing...sock_file=/home/alarm/.kde/socket-rockpc/kdeinit4__0 after the update , and wont run
<untiled> ActionParsnip: ok, i'll try
<ActionParsnip> alarm: does renaming that file help, if it makes things bad, rename it back
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  i completely removed it, didnt change anything
<ActionParsnip> alarm: renaming is better, you dont have a rollback method now if the file is neeed
<alarm> and i see that today it was upgrated (from my dpkg.log) 2009-03-05 11:18:38 upgrade konqueror 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<ActionParsnip> alarm: i would go deleting random files unless you know exactly what they are, you will break your system less
<alarm> the point is on the log file i see also lines like 2009-03-05 11:18:38 status half-installed konqueror 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2 (what is half-installed? )
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  i kept a back up, and place it back again , didnt change anything
<ActionParsnip> alarm: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install konqueror
<alarm> ActionParsnip, i did allready , and all of its packages
<ActionParsnip> alarm: then try: sudo apt-get --purge remove konqueror; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; rm -rf ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc; sudo apt-get install konqueror
<alarm> ok, i will do that
<ActionParsnip> alarm: that will remove all of konqueror + deps + config in system and home dir and the reinstall it
<untiled> ActionParsnip: it still have dependences issues
<ActionParsnip> untiled: what do you have now?
<untiled> ActionParsnip: libgpod0, and there isn't a canditate to installation on my repo
<alarm> ActionParsnip, still the same error
<ActionParsnip> untiled: sudo apt-get install  libgpod-common
<ActionParsnip> alarm: then its a bug of some kind, you have a completely fresh install
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<alarm> it is strange. can i roll back in the version  konqueror 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2 that was running ? i dont know why to upgrade if its not running at all :)
<untiled> ActionParsnip: it's just installed and at latest version
<giarca> is that normale I couldn't install kde-plasma-addon because the 4.2.1 package is not yet in repo?
<ActionParsnip> untiled: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6653276
<alarm> giarca, i  got the same shit after the update
<alarm> and "show desktop" widget just doesnt run either
<alarm> that update was a mess
<ActionParsnip> alarm: if you dont use konqueror, uninstall it
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  i use it , i need flash runing , and firefox with flash is buggy
<giarca> alarm: ok, I just want to know if was "normal" :)
<alarm> giarca,  things that dont work are NOT normal :)
<giarca> ActionParsnip: good hint... gonna remove it :)
<giarca> alarm: yeah, I know...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<ActionParsnip> giarca: if you read through: dpkg -l | less you'll probably see a tonne of fluff you can remove
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  if you can help me with the problem that firefox and flash compatibility has, then i remove konqueror :)
<BluesKaj> konq can't be removed without remove kubuntu-desktop
<giarca> ActionParsnip: put the dump in a file so I can read it lately and purge my sistem :)
<ActionParsnip> alarm: easy, ok are you 32bit or 64bit in ubuntu?
<jbwiv> guys, is there a way to take a system that was configured and installed as a regular ubuntu system and completely convert it to Kubuntu, removing file associations and programs that were there in the original system but are no longer necessary? For example, if I download a pdf in firefox, it still opens in Evince...not Okular...
<BluesKaj> removing
<ActionParsnip> giarca: that too
<alarm> 64bit
<jussi01_> !purekde | jbwiv
<ubottu> jbwiv: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<BluesKaj> !pure kde | jbwiv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure kde
<alarm> what happens with flash plugin (non-free), is that sometimes , instead of the flash applications i see just a gray thing. and i need to close the browser and try again and again
<BluesKaj> jbwiv , google pure kde or pure kubuntu , you'll find a page with instructions
<ActionParsnip> alarm: cd ~/; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> alarm: thats step one
<alarm> shall i frist remove the non-free that i got ?
<giarca> alarm: check with ps xa if any istance of npviewer.bin is crashed and kill it
<ActionParsnip> alarm: keep it on
<alarm> giarca, thats not a solution dude, it happens many times
<alarm> ok let me do that then
<giarca> many times because you can have a crashed nsplunginwrapper
<giarca> it happened sometimes to me too
<alarm> i will try first what ActionParsnip  , i know i can restore it by killing npviewer, but thats not a solution as like 60-80% flash applications just crash
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  did the first steps
<alarm> created also the plugin dir
<ActionParsnip> alarm: if you are using nspluginwrapper, remove that
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  by removing nspluginwrapper it wants to remove also flashplugin-nonfree
<alarm> is that ok ?
<ActionParsnip> alarm: sure
<ActionParsnip> just get it all out
<alarm> ok , removed both
<ActionParsnip> alarm: ok in the folder that came out of the archive you downloaded you will se a .so file
<alarm> libflashplayer.so
<alarm> true
<ActionParsnip> alarm: you need to copy that file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<alarm> copy that in the plugin ?
<alarm> okie
<alarm> restart firefox ? thats it ?
<ActionParsnip> yep
<ActionParsnip> done and done
<DaSkreech> alarm: hi
<alarm> ok let me try it
<ActionParsnip> alarm: try: www.rathergood.com/blode2
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  sometimes it works sometimes not, youtube is the best site to test it. when it crash all i see in the part where the application is, is just a grey panel
<alarm> seems to work :)
<ActionParsnip> alarm: ok, try this: killall firefox; sudo find / -name nsplu*
<ActionParsnip> oh
<ActionParsnip> dont worry then
<ActionParsnip> if it works dont fix it
<alarm> what is npviewerplugin all about ?
<ActionParsnip> you can delete the folder and archive from your home folder to tidy up
<alarm> DaSkreech,  hey
<ActionParsnip> there didnt used to be 64bit flash, infact its quite new
<untiled> ActionParsnip: it still don't work, now i got to go, thank you a lot
<ActionParsnip> alarm: so 64bit linux ran the 32bit flash through a wrapper
<bejos> does anyone have sis 672 vga driver for ubuntu 8.10?
<alarm> ah ok i see, thats why
<alarm> hope they will be soon also some deb pagkage for java plugin without needing a work around
<ActionParsnip> alarm: you may find there are stil the nsplugin files in your system which will need removing
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  thank you a lot for your help
<ActionParsnip> bejos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6841157
<alarm> one more quick question if you dont mind. i looked in the shortcut keys but i could not find it. can i add a short cut key to show me the dekstop ? minimize all windows ?
<ActionParsnip> bejos: seems to use the sis driver which is part of a stock ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> alarm: sure, run xev in terminal and press they keys, you will see it react if they are seen. make a note of the codes they generate
<ActionParsnip> alarm: you can map stuff to those codes
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | alarm
<ubottu> alarm: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<roam> the latest kde4.2 upgrade breaks kdeplasma-addons
<roam> on intreprid
<tue> roam: plasma wont start for you either?
<BluesKaj> I need some advice on some bashrc commands ..Ive been trying to make these commands work in /etc/bash.bashrc : http://www.peterbe.com/Disable-Caps-Lock-in-Linux , but they aren't working ...any ideas ?
<roam> tue: it starts, afaict, but some plasmoids stop working
<roam> like notes plasmoid
<roam> this is from removing kdeplasma-addons packacke
<tue> roam: okay, not the same problem that i have then... sorry. there seems to be some problems with plasma and this upgrade.
<roam> and installing the new one wants to remove other packages like kate, kdebase-workspace-bin
<roam> ksysguard
<roam> and downgrade others
<roam> which I don't dare to do.
<ewjrwerwe> hello
<ewjrwerwe> I have a question, if pingin to use yahoo messenger and talk to that how can you know what IP has to know how netstat or any port or what runs?
<DaSkreech> ewjrwerwe: You want to know what port yahoo uses?
<ewjrwerwe> in windows is 5101, but in ubuntu i dont know
<ewjrwerwe> understand what I mean?
<ewjrwerwe> if somebody knows what port users running on yahoo messenger when using pingin
<Pici> Use netstat -tanp for active connections or use something like tcpdump or wireshark to sniff traffic
<ewjrwerwe> and what use? iptraf or netstat-p
<Pici> ewjrwerwe: Whatever you want
<DaSkreech> ewjrwerwe: 5050 I think
<ewjrwerwe> I want to know what ip address has useru that when using pingin talk on yahoo messenger, how am ip and port that runs
<thor_> 5050 and 5051 for file transfer
<ewjrwerwe> this is file trasnfer ? tcp        0      0 192.168.2.100:34003     66.163.181.175:5050     ESTABLISHED 13750/pidgin
<ewjrwerwe> 5050?
<thor_> 5050 is for chat
<ewjrwerwe> ok
<ewjrwerwe> thanks very much
<ewjrwerwe> ;)
<venik> Can anyone tell me how to configure Krusader so that I could use it in root mode by typing alt-k?
<venik> I am getting an error message telling me that some path is not set properly, but I do not kow how to set the path
<venik> it says that krusader or kdesu are missing from the path
<Wellark> does kubuntu have it's own channel dedicated to jaunty development?
<martijn81> Wellark: do a /list
<Wellark> martijn81: first of all using /list is concidered being bad behaviour and secondly I asked a simple question and I hoped to get a simple answer. thanks!
<martijn81> Wellark: well, there is  #kubuntu-devel
<Wellark> martijn81: sorry, I'm in a bad mood.
<Wellark> martijn81: thanks!
<Cliff`> Hi everyone. Wondering if anyone may be able to help me install Kubuntu. I downloaded & burned the ISO to a CD (actually did this twice from 2 different download locations). When I boot with the CD, the computer goes to the instllation menu, but when I select Install and hit Enter, nothing happens. This has happened on both my desktop computer and my laptop computer.
<Cliff`> Also, on my desktop computer I have tried changing hard drives to see if it was the drive that was causing the problem and have used both SATA and IDE hard drives. The problem remains the same.
<fcodiaz> sometimes, when seomething like that happens to me I added "noapic noacpi" to the boot command and then works
<Cliff`> Where in the boot command do I add that?
<obuntu> can i edit menu.lst to use win in the primary hd as default os? i'm in hd0,0 now,i think it is that, that i should add
<fcodiaz> whem you start with the CD
<fcodiaz> don't remember, but it's one of the F4, F5 or F6 key you have to press
<fcodiaz> at the menu you will see these options at the bottom
<Cliff`> Ok, I believe it is F4 and it shows a long line in the boot command. Do I add that to the end or somewhere in the middle of it?
<fcodiaz> at the end will be fine
<Cliff`> ok
<Cliff`> I will try. thanks.
<obuntu> i mean = (hd0,0) it is the actual hd?
<torako> ah how handy
<torako> i somewhat have a problem with kubuntu at the moment
<obuntu> (hd0,1) is what?
<torako> the problem is
<torako> after i have restarted after updating
<torako> i cannot move my mouse at all
<torako> at the login screen
<torako> ive ran recovery mode but that doesnt work
<torako> (im using a clean Kubuntu installation right now)
<torako> also, is it possible to upgrade to KDE 4.2?
<torako> in 8.10?
<Cuhsion> Uhhhhhhh
<Cuhsion> Hello?!
<larsaam> Cuhsion: scitzo?
<Cuhsion> larsaam: what does that mean?
<larsaam> Cuhsion: 4.2 is available from kde.org not in Kubuntu yet
<Cuhsion> ahhhhhhh
<Cuhsion> thank you
<Slartibartfast> obuntu: (hd0,1) is the second partition on the first HD
<Cuhsion> larsaam: ill download it directly
<Cuhsion> isnt the topic at the top of the window (below the "file" toolbar) a bit old?
<Cuhsion> since 8.10 is out now
<rvvs89> Hello, does KDE4 have an equivalent to the media:/ kio slave from KDE3?
<Cuhsion> rvvs89: I havent used KDE3 but 4 will very probably have a equivalent to the media:/ kio slave
<stdin> Cuhsion: we put recent releases in the topic, 8.04.2 came out after 8.10
<stdin> KDE 4.2 is available in intrepid-backports
<Cuhsion> stdin: ah. I didnt know. Sorry
<Cuhsion> stdin: I thought that .04.2 was released BEFORE .10
<stdin> also, some people (who are insane IMO) don't like KDE 4, so 8.04.2 is the latest with KDE 3
<Cuhsion> Aha
<Cuhsion> that makes sense
<stdin> Cueball: the .2 means it's the 2nd point release, as Ubuntu 8.04 is LTS and has a lot of updates
<stdin> even though Kubuntu 8.04 is not LTS, we get special permission to also release a .2
<Cuhsion> awesome
<Cuhsion> can I download KDE 4.2 via Konsole?
<stdin> yeah, you just need to make sure intrepid-backports is enabled in your sources.list
<stdin> then do a normal "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<rvvs89> Cuhsion: Perhaps, but if so then it does not have the same name
<Cuhsion> if i do "dist-upgrade" wont that upgrade to 9.04?
<stdin> no, the name is a bit misleading. it will just upgrade the packages
<Cuhsion> ahhhhhhhh
<Cuhsion> ok then :)
<Cuhsion> thanks
<Cuhsion> rvvs89: how do I edit the sources.list?
<Cuhsion> is it similar to the way you edit it on ubuntu?
<rvvs89> Cuhsion: With your favorite text editor
<rvvs89> Cuhsion: As root
<thor_> cuhsion: sudo pico <path to sources.list>
<Cuhsion> what is the normal path to sources.list?
<Cuhsion> *Kubuntu n00b*
<stdin> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Exilant> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cuhsion> thanks guys
<Exilant> also, try locate sources.list or so, if you want to know where sth. is
<rvvs89> Alternatively, why does the New Device Notifier panel widget always open devices in Dolphin, regardless of what the file associations are for directories?
<Cuhsion> the "intrepid-backports" isnt in the sources list
<Cuhsion> how would i add it?
<stdin> add the line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Cuhsion> and which part would i put it in?
<stdin> just add it to the bottom of the file
<Cuhsion> k
<Cuhsion> thanks
<stdin> then Ctrl-O to save and Ctrl-X to close. then run "sudo apt-get update" to refresh the package cache
<rvvs89> I have to say, I'm very tempted to reinstall 8.04 because Konqueror is less functional in 8.10
<Cuhsion> can a text editor open "sources.list"?
<Cuhsion> im having a bit of trouble with Konsole
<stdin> you can use Kate
<Noughmad> yes
<rvvs89> Cuhsion: Yes, any text editor
<stdin> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cuhsion> ah it seems the backports are there
<Cuhsion> all that for nothing....
<Cuhsion> oh well
<Cuhsion> just got to wait for Adept to finish
<Cuhsion> so after i do "sudo apt-get update" then ill get KDE 4.2?
<Cuhsion> or do I do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Exilant> both
<Cuhsion> which one goes first?
<Exilant> first update (fetches package lists) then upgrade (fetches packages)
<Cuhsion> or doesnt it matter?
<Cuhsion> oh right
<Cuhsion> thanks
<Cuhsion> :)
<thor_> can anyone tell me if amarok can update my music library from ipod ?
<Cuhsion> ooh, id like to know as well
<Cuhsion> it would be easier
<Cuhsion> oh.
<Cuhsion> wait
<Cuhsion> i thought wrong
<thor_> i mean on ipod
<jessica_> hola
<Cuhsion> update the music library on Amarok from your ipod?
<nachob> hola
<Cuhsion> like, add songs from your ipod onto amarok
<Cuhsion> ?
<thor_> no...adding songs from amaron ON ipod
<Cuhsion> Ah!
<thor_> *amarok
<Cuhsion> thats actually what i was thinking.
<Cuhsion> sorry
<Cuhsion> i suck.
<Cuhsion> i really do.
<thor_> my mistake :D
<Cuhsion> thor_: are you sure?
<stdin> best place to ask is #amarok
<somethingclever> is htere a way to get rid of plasma and just have a desktop?
<Cuhsion> stdin: woah. a amarok irc channel? would of never thought
<somethingclever> like Mepis?
<Cuhsion> somethingclever: another thing i want to know.....
<stdin> Cueball: many projects have their own channel
<stdin> somethingclever: you can not get rid of plasma, but you can have a "classic" style desktop (with KDE 4.2)
<Cuhsion> somethingclever: like having a desktop without that gray window?
<somethingclever> pretty much Cuhsion
<Cuhsion> It would be nice to have a desktop without the gray window
<cuznt> grey wondow/
<somethingclever> i really like mepis8 though, its the first OS that makes me wanna switch from ubuntu
<cuznt> what grey window
<stdin> what grey window?
<Cuhsion> ive not looked at it yet
<Cuhsion> ill check it out
<stdin> do you mean the folder view widget?
<Cuhsion> stdin: i think so, yes
<stdin> like I said, you can do that in 4.2
<somethingclever> stdin: how?
<stdin> right click the desktop -> Appearance Settings, change Type to Folder View
<somethingclever> oh
<Cuhsion> thanks stdin
<stdin> :)
<Slartibartfast> Now that kde 4.2.1 is out and already rolled into Jaunty, does somebody know  if this also will be soon available for 8.10 ?
<stdin> it should be, 4.2.1 is in the kubuntu-experimental PPA now
<Cuhsion> this is a bit off topic but does anyone know if theres a Berry Linux IRC channel?
<Cuhsion> it would be handy to know
<stdin> /msg alis help list
<stdin> it'll let you search all the channels on Freenode
<Cuhsion> ah
<Cuhsion> thank you again stdin
<stdin> so "/msg alis list *berry*" for instance
<Cuhsion> nope.
<Cuhsion> ):
<Cuhsion> ill search around on google
<stdin> they have a forum
<Cuhsion> oh.
<stdin> http://www.distrostop.org/forums/index.php?board=1116.0
<Cuhsion> *jaw drops*
<Cuhsion> ive been there
<Cuhsion> NO-ONE. REPLIED.
<tue__> Slartibartfast: Just a word of warning, i upgraded from 4.2.0 to 4.2.1 on kubuntu 8.10 and now plasma cannot start.. seems like there may be problems with the packages.
<Slartibartfast> tue__: aha, thanks a lot for the warning
<Cuhsion> OH!
<stdin> tue__: report it in #kubuntu-devel
<Cuhsion> someone. REPLIED.
<Cuhsion> :D
<tue__> stdin: There is allready a bug posted.
<Slartibartfast> tue__: i have been upgrading Jaunty today and had no problems .... so this must be 8.10 specific
<Slartibartfast> Don't know if the packages in the PPA repostories  are much different as what is officialy used in Jaunty
<moisekapanda_> moisekapanda@live.f
<Cuhsion> hmmmmmmmm
 * Cuhsion thinks, does this work
 * Cuhsion thinks, yes, it does
<husayn> HI guys
<Cuhsion> handy.
<Cuhsion> Hi
<husayn> I have installed Kubuntu 8.10
<husayn> with KDE 4.1
<husayn> the problem is that ,........ that i cant see the Documents thing
<husayn> how to accessss the documents folder , earlier it was easy in kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 3
 * Cuhsion is thinking whether or not he wants to upgrade to Jaunty
<husayn> but in KDE 4 i cant see anywhere documents , Home, root these kinds of things
<Cuhsion> husayn: have you looked in Dolphin?
<Cuhsion> husayn: it would be at the side
<husayn> how to open dolphin
<husayn> from add widget ?
<husayn> I open trash cane and then can access documentnts etc
<Cuhsion> husayn: Click on the app. launcher
<husayn> but first in KDE 3 i was having simple Documents , Home , Storage etc to click and check it out
<Cuhsion> husayn: Dolphin is in the "Favourites" section
<husayn> Dolphine file manager
<husayn> I seee
<husayn> thanks dude .........
<husayn> secondly i want to know......
<husayn> that i want to download widgets from internet
<husayn> i want a CPU meter on the desktop
<husayn> when i click Add widget , and click more widgets from internet , several wigets come but how to download them
<husayn> I want a CPU widget on the desktop...... also showing my ram etc.
<Cuhsion> husayn: Just click "install" to the right of the widger
<Cuhsion> *wiget
<Cuhsion> **widget
<husayn> yes
<husayn> wait....
<JuJuBee> How do I change the size of the icons in the panel?  System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Panel is set to 32 and grayed out.
<husayn> yes ...... on all widgets i have clicked install
<husayn> and then there is one button below ..... i.e. Close
<husayn> i then close it ..... again i open widget window but cant see those widgets
<Cuhsion> husayn: hmm
<Cuhsion> husayn: k. does the little icon by the widget say "Uninstall"?
<husayn> yes
<husayn> when i double click it becomes uninstall
<Cuhsion> husayn: then its installed. click Close and then close the Add Widgets window
<Cuhsion> husayn: then open it again
<husayn> okey let me check again
<Cuhsion> husayn: search <insert widget name here>
<Cuhsion> husayn: then add it.
<husayn> i went to add widgets .. and the all widgets.........
<husayn> nothing is coming........ all blank widgets
<Cuhsion> husayn: it hasnt worked with me either.
<Cuhsion> husayn: i downloaded "RamMeter"
<husayn> let me check again
<Cuhsion> husayn: It hasnt come up
<Cuhsion> sorry husayn, but I dont know....
<Cuhsion> stdin, do you know?
<husayn> no problem
<stdin> it looks like it's a superkaramba widget
<Cuhsion> can someone convince me to upgrade to the latest Alpha of Jaunty?
<LjL> Cuhsion: i could convince you not to
<husayn> I want to access Shares on my Windows machine
<husayn> earlier in KDE 3 i used to type \\192.168.1.101 and the share came..
<husayn> how to do in KDE 4
 * Cuhsion is a n00b in all this lot, so don't ask him
<makdaknife> husayn: maybe try smb://192.168.1.101
<husayn> Thanks makdaknife
<makdaknife> husayn: did that work?
<husayn> ya
<husayn> you people great
<makdaknife> good :-)
<Cuhsion> Someone please convince me to upgrade to Jaunty. Please. ._.
<makdaknife> Cuhsion: why do you want to be convinced?
<husayn> hey can you people tell me the difference b/w these hardy jaunty things
<husayn> i dont understand...... all i know is Kubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 these kinds of things
<makdaknife> Cuhsion: either do it or don't... its up to you
<makdaknife> husayn: `the 8.04 and 8.10 are release numbers... they map onto the different codenames for each release
<makdaknife> husayn: so hardy=8.04; intrepid=8.10 and jaunty is currently in development and will be the next major release
<BentFranklin> upgrades are for masochists
<nizza> i just upgraded kde to 4.2.1 and got this
<nizza> konqueror(22052) KServiceFactory::findServiceByDesktopPath: "findServiceByDesktopPath: searchproviders/.desktop not found"
<nizza> KCrash: Application 'konqueror' crashing...
<nizza> sock_file=/home/martijn/.kde/socket-jupiter-laptop/kdeinit4__0
<nizza> when i load konqueror
<Cuhsion> BentFranklin: You somewhat have a point
<nizza> what is going on?
<vishesh_> Hey I have this Intel G35 onboard graphic card. And I don't think the drivers are installed cause whenever I run an openGL application, it runs really sluggishly plus there is nothing about a graphic card in xorg. I have the xorg-intel ... package installed. Any suggestions ?
<Slartibartfast> husayn every new release follow the alphabet ... Once there was Feisty, then cam Gutsy, Then Hardy ,,, now there is Intrepid, and the next will be Jaunty
<White_Pelican> in kde 3, as you all remember, the "K" button was on the taskbar, in kde 4, what is it now called?
<husayn> ohhhhhh I cee
<husayn> actually i am a windows and cisco guy....... i have no idea about linux operating systems
<Slartibartfast> After Jaunty Jackalope will come Karmic Koala :-D
<Slartibartfast> You see :-)
<Slartibartfast> It are just names ...
<husayn> i cee like Windows xp and windows vista and windows 7
<Slartibartfast> Yeah ... but with a little more consistency
<koperton> Hi
<Slartibartfast> i mean .. 95 me xp vista 7 doesn't have nothing in common ......
<husayn> hummm i cee....
<husayn> hey i wana ask a question
<draik> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<husayn> In my office... we have got Dell Optiplex computer with 1.8Ghz and 1GB ram , when i am running Kubuntu there , live cd , it gets stuck during the load process of KDE
<vishesh_> You think any of you would be able to help me out ?
<husayn> but in home my IBM t42 , 1.7Ghz with 1GB ram , its working fine
<husayn> but in office ,....... i have tried the same on 2 different PCs both Dell optiplex... but i receive the same problem
<martijn81> anyone else having problems with konqueror under kde 4.2.1?
<makdaknife> husayn: yeah... except that microsoft has codenames as well... so think of Windows XP as something like Kubuntu 8.04 and 'Whistler' as something like 'Hardy Heron'
<Cuhsion> Slartibartfast: KARMIC KOALA?!
<Cuhsion> Slartibartfast: Thats just a little cool.
<jbwiv> guys, is there a way to get Firefox to use dolphin when attaching/uploading files?
<Cuhsion> Slartibartfast: Im giving Kudos to the person who made that name
<BentFranklin> vishesh_: Don't ask to ask, just ask
<Slartibartfast> Cuhsion: Yeah , as far as i know that will come after Jaunty jackalope :-)
<Cuhsion> Slartibartfast: I thank you for telling me. Now, I must find the person who made that name
<Slartibartfast> Google it and you'll see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<Cuhsion> thanks
 * makdaknife is holding out for the 'Zimmerframe Zebra' release
<Pici> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<Slartibartfast> hehehe .. cool
<Cuhsion> October?!
<Cuhsion> Zimmerframe Zebra.....
<maco> Cuhsion: what?
<maco> Cuhsion: releases are usually in april and october...
<Cuhsion> "[17:56] * makdaknife is holding out for the 'Zimmerframe Zebra' release"
<Cuhsion> nice.....
<makdaknife> :-) by that stage kde4 will kick-ass
<maco> ...already does
<Slartibartfast> yeah
<makdaknife> maco: sure... still a bit buggy though
<maco> makdaknife: just about all software has bugs
<makdaknife> maco: sure... some software more than other
<makdaknife> maco: I'm really enjoying kde4 btw... just think that it still needs a lot of work
 * Cuhsion is wondering if 9.04 is any different than 8.10 except from a few bugs fixed, faster boot time and new versions of programs
<maco> Cuhsion: not really
<Slartibartfast> Cuhsion: new versions of programs bring new features
<ubunturos> possibly, it ends up being that.
<maco> ubuntu has that new notification thing that makes pidgin-on-kubuntu annoying. but kubuntu...pretty much just version updates i think. oh and kpackagekit replacing adept.
<Slartibartfast> i noticed today kpackagekit installed complete automatically new software :-) ... really did not have to do anything
<tue__> anyone knows about the current stability of jaunty alpha 5?
<Cuhsion> I, too, would like to know about the stabillity.
<Slartibartfast> tue__: well alpha 5 is already old and needds a lot of updates ... still a lot of problems.
<Slartibartfast> Like i can not normally shutdown ... need to crash X with ctrl alt bksp to shutdown ..... nvidia problems
<Slartibartfast> firefox seem to crash when shutting down ....
<Slartibartfast> some applets crash
<Slartibartfast> etc
<Cuhsion> ...
<Cuhsion> ill wait.
<Cuhsion> how stable would the Beta be?
<Cuhsion> oh wait
<Cuhsion> ignore me
<Cuhsion> next month is april
<Cuhsion> ill just wait until then
<Slartibartfast> Cuhsion: good choice :-)
<Slartibartfast> on my laptop i also wait ... but on my desktop where i can choose from 4 operating systems to boot it is nice to test things out
<ZmAY> i would like to format /dev/sda8 with reiserFS, what is the command.. sudo mkfs.reiserfs /dev/sda8  ?
<makdaknife> ZmAY: pretty much...
<ZmAY> is anything missing
<makdaknife> ZmAY: not unless you want something specific
<makdaknife> ZmAY: you could man mkfs.reiserfs
<ZmAY> not realy, but if i run that command nothing happens
<makdaknife> ZmAY: unfortunately I don't have anything that I can test that on
<ZmAY> ok, tnx anywhy
<JuJuBee> How do I install kde 4.2 for intrepid?
<Shaman666> easy
<Shaman666> backports
<JuJuBee> Just select intrepid-backports under sources?
<Shaman666> intrepid-backports to your sources
<Shaman666> yep
<JuJuBee> K, that was easy.  Thanks Shaman666
<Shaman666> np
<ubuntu__>  :)
<anahata> hi :)
<anahata> i'm talking to you from kubuntu livecd
<anahata> soon i shall install the whole thing, dual booting with xp, so i'll probably be in here for help later on
<makdaknife> ZmAY: i just created a small img using dd and tried mkfs.reiserfs and definitely got a load of clear output... something must be wrong on your side
<makdaknife> cool see you later anahata
<sheeple> hello friends.
<anahata> no i'm not leaving yet :P
<anahata> but i will soon here
<ubunturos> I have Kubuntu 6.06.2; support ends June 2009 if I'm not wrong. I haven't upgraded my hardware, so I'll continue to use it after June 2009; Is that too risky?
<Pici> ubunturos: No support means no new security patches will be published, nor will bugs be fixed for things that you may have issues with.
<makdaknife> ubunturos: it depends on what you're using the machine for... if you're worried about security and connected to the net... you may want to upgrade
<JuJuBee> Shaman666: I installed the updates after enabling backports now kdm does not load, gdm does though.  dpkg-reconfigure kdm states kdm is broken or not fully installed.  What do I do to correct this?
<ubunturos> Pici: hmm
<JuJuBee> nm, apt-get install kdm
<ubunturos> makdaknife: hmm
<BluesKaj> use adept or synaptic , Shaman666
<makdaknife> ubunturos: is there any particular reason you don't want to upgrade?
<ubunturos> makdaknife: do not want to spend on new hardware, perhaps cannot
<Exilant> ubunturos: doesn't seem too risky, unless it's a highly visible server
<JuJuBee> Shaman666: I installed kdm, now when I restart, KDE is not a session option?  only gnome
<ubunturos> Exilant: yes, it is just my desktop server torrents of Kubuntu, Zeitgeist
<makdaknife> ubunturos: Exilant speaks wisely... although you don't have to go for all the bells and whistles with an upgrade.... and your hardware is unlikely to become incompatible
<makdaknife> ubunturos: you will probably be okay for many months to come :-)
<ubunturos> errr. desktop serving*
<ubunturos> makdaknife: I hope so.
<Shaman666> you need to install the full kde meta package
<Shaman666> and that includes kwin+kdm
<JuJuBee> Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade...
<JuJuBee> When I run apt-get update, I get a GPG error about ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release... couldn't be verified...
<Pici> !ppagpg | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<Shaman666> not a big deal
<Shaman666> I use dselect for that tool, myself
<untiled> i am on kubuntu jaunty, thare is a channel where i have to join in?
<fosco__> untiled, try #ubuntu+1
<JuJuBee> When generating the gpg key, do I select DSA and Elgamal or DSA only or RSA only?
<sheeple> kde 4.1 has a network tool in the tray.  how is it that i can connect to my wifi router via that, and not via --->  iwconfig wlan0 essid myRouter
<nightwatch> hi there, Im using kubuntu intrepid and my videocard is intel 945, I find out that the 3d proccessing is too slow, the 3d effects perform very bad and google earth almost cant run.. any tips or help?
<sheeple> nightwatch: sounds like you need intel drivers
<anahata> are you named after the movie night watch in russian?
<anahata> (i need a new monitor soon b/c i can't increase the refresh rate of my old uvga monitor.... or do i just need new drivers? )
<nightwatch> I tried to reinstall intel driver from the site but the performance is the same
<nightwatch> works better in last version I used [hardy]
<nightwatch> anahata: yes
<anahata> nightwatch: cool :)
<nightwatch> sheeple: I have the new drivers installed but xorg are very different from the old version[hardy]
<nightwatch> anahata: why? do you  know them?
<sheeple> nightwatch: have you hollered "Linux Garbage"  at the top of your lungs ?
<anahata> nightwatch: the movies i have indeed seen, if that's what you mean... btw did you know the next one Twilight Watch is being made by Americans in English :(
<nightwatch> sheeple: no, never!
<JuJuBee> Im trying to create my key using gpg... what is the key-id?  how do I find it?
<nightwatch> anahata: :( no I didn't no the same actors?
<anahata> nightwatch: i imagine the same actors, though i'm not sure. i'm sure there is much talk of this on fan forums and maybe imdb.com.
<anahata> ok i have to run. bye all!
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with my OpenPGP key?  I created it, but to upload to keyserver I need to know the key-id, but I dont know where to find it.
<sheeple> why is it when i open a program, i.e. Konsole, it loads in workspace/pager 2
<sheeple> rather than the workspace im in
<sheeple> oh sorry, i am in 2
<sheeple> lol
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , you get the keyserver# from the repos page , depending on which repository deb you got it from
<sheeple> hmmm no kcontrol in kde 4.1
<Exilant> JuJuBee: in kgpg it's simple
<Exilant> otherwise --list-keys or so
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj:  I don't know.  Im tryingt o install kde 4.2, was getting pgp errors, so looks like I need to create a key.  Followed links to launchpad and directions are not very clear..
<Exilant> and remember to create a revoke cert before uploading it
<JuJuBee> I did list-keys, but what is the key-id and syntax to upload it.
<JuJuBee> I am un new territory.
<JuJuBee> for me
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , you can't "create" a key , the repos supplies the correct key
<tanerc> moin
<Exilant> afaik it's pretty tolerant with what it accepts as an id
<JuJuBee> Oh
<JuJuBee> originally list-keys showed no key
<JuJuBee> Directions sauid to --gen-key, so I did...
<JuJuBee> now list-keys shows
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , are you able to download upgrades with the experimental ppa used for kde4.2 ?
<JuJuBee> no
<JuJuBee> I tried to apt-get install kde and it gave me the error
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , post your sources.list on pastebin
<JuJuBee> k
<tanerc> i installed kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.1 but it is not stable, pc freez (i think by amarok.. )
<tanerc> is that a bug..
<tanerc> ?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , this the place to upgrade to 4.2 ..read the instructiions : http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<JuJuBee> That is where I started
<slow-motion> hi
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126875
<fosco__> jaunty already has kde 4.2.1
<fosco__> wow
<fosco__> Version: 4:4.2.1a-0ubuntu1
<giarca> fosco__: intrepid too :)
<fosco__> oficial repos? don't think so ;)
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<giarca> fosco__: intrepid-backports I think...
<fosco__> maybe, just updating here right now ...
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: I saw that page.  But what do I add?  What source am I missing...
<giarca> no, intrepid repo
<giarca> :)
<failers> how do i check wich version of kde i got
<fosco__> failers, dpkg -l | grep kdelibs
<failers> 4.2 ok
<failers> thanx fophillips
<failers> fosco__
<fosco__> ok
<peaches__> so how you guys doing using nvidia and 3d desktop for latest kde.. good bad ugly?
<BluesKaj> 4.2 isn't officially supported in intrepid according to this page: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa  , just be sure to choose "intrepid" in the drop down dialog box, unless you want the juanty repos
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: thanks.  Still getting an error when I reload the package manager about GPG NO_PUBKEY 60487016493B3065
<pedro> #sexo
<JuJuBee> So do I copy the content sof the key from launchpad? from that page?
<Mamarok> pedro: behave!
<Darthfrog> Does Kopete do IRC?  I don't see it in the protocols.
<Exilant> afaik in kde4 no more
<Exilant> a pity, no decent irc for kde4
<Exilant> well, not that konversation was great
<drostie> Quassel is nice. Not brilliant, but nice.
<drostie> I especially like the fact that it automatically logs me in to NickServ.
<giarca> drostie: konversation too
<drostie> giarca: well, yeah, but konversation isn't kde4, which is what Exilant was saying.
<Exilant> i'm using screen/irssi in konsole, with clickable links almost integrated :)
<giarca> konversation kde4 porting is on the way to arrive
<giarca> konversation svn is kde4
<drostie> good to hear.
<drostie> Now if only the Network Management plasmoid that comes with kubuntu worked properly, I could be happy with kde4. ^_^
<Exilant> yeah, and some media:/ replacement
<sebbe> a LOT of people
<drostie> And maybe right-click a drive to determine where it mounts to.
<Exilant> well, hopefully with 4.3 :)
<Exilant> my hardy is beginning to get stale :/
<drostie> I had to use Jaunty because the Intrepid upgrade path broke my computer :-(
<mathieu_> Hello
<drostie> (the upgrade path to kde4.2, I mean.)
<drostie> !hi | mathieu_
<mathieu_> anyone here experiences problems (plasma crashing) after upgrade to 4.2.1
<ubottu> mathieu_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<drostie> I really believe that the web site should say, underneath the half-tutorial explaining how to upgrade, "The experimental ppa upgrade to kde 4.2 may or may not break your computer. Just sayin'."
<mathieu_> but its weird because I have 2 similar setup (virtualbox)
<martijn81> anyone else having problems with konqueror under kde 4.2.1?
<mathieu_> 1 works, the other doesnt
<drostie> That would be the "may or may not" statement in the disclaimer. ^_^
<mathieu_> :P
<peaches__> martijn81: like what
<surgy> how do i make my desktop into a terminal? anyone know of any tutorials?
<drostie> As far as I can tell, the experimental ppa chooses 10-30% of people at random and breaks their computer.
<drostie> surgy: press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to access a teletype, Ctrl-Alt-F7 to return.
<mathieu_> lets just say that I didnt impress my work colleague with a crash-on-startup :P
<drostie> :-D oh well. ^_^
<drostie> Wait until april, then Jaunty will be stable, and then you can show your work colleagues via a Live CD.
<surgy> no i mean to make a completely transparent console over my desktop image that doesnt move like a window and starts at boot
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , ignore the error as long as you can install kde 4.2
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: I cannot install kde 4.2, that is the point here.
<JuJuBee> sudo apt-get install kde tells me there are unmet dependencies
<JuJuBee> paste.ubuntu.com/126891
<drostie> surgy: I don't think there's a terminal plasmoid yet, if that's what you're looking for. Possibly there's one on kde-look.org?
<drostie> JuJuBee: what's the problem, exactly? I joined when you were in mid-dialogue, it looks like.
<kebstein> hello
<drostie> !hi | kebstein
<ubottu> kebstein: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<JuJuBee> I am trying to install kde 4.2 for intrepid.
<kebstein> thnx this is my first time anyways. i install kubuntu yesterday
<JuJuBee> I addes the 2 sources to my list.
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , did you do, sudo apt-get update , after adding the repository ?
<guss> some body speak spanish or not
<JuJuBee> Yes, get an error about the GPG key...
<JuJuBee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126899
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<kaddi> !es |guss
<ubottu> guss: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<martijn81> anyone else having problems with konqueror under kde 4.2.1?
<martijn81> i just upgraded kde to 4.2.1 and got this
<martijn81> konqueror(22052) KServiceFactory::findServiceByDesktopPath: "findServiceByDesktopPath: searchproviders/.desktop not found"
<martijn81> KCrash: Application 'konqueror' crashing...
<martijn81> sock_file=/home/martijn/.kde/socket-jupiter-laptop/kdeinit4__0
<martijn81> when i load konqueror
<barnoid_> martijn81: me, I do :)
<barnoid_> though I just found I can start konqueror if I click on a link in kmail
<peaches__> martijn81: if you run at command prompt "kbuildsycoca4" check if it still happens
<barnoid_> just not through the menu or from the commandline
<kaddi> what release is kde 4.2.1 alpha beta or final?
<martijn81> peaches__: it still happens
<barnoid_> and for me
<peaches__> martijn81: so youre running konqueror from shell otherwise to see the error right?
<martijn81> peaches__: correct
<peaches__> martijn81: and from a konqueror menu item or icon ?
<barnoid> for me konqueror doesn't start from the menu or from a desktop icon
<patrick_> hmm
<peaches__> wow
<martijn81> peaches__: if i do this noting happens
<Tm_T> kaddi: final, there's no alpha or beta in maintenance releases
<barnoid> just tried the konqueror profiles widget, in this case I get the segfault error box
<barnoid> no error box from the menu/icon
<barnoid> ok, I tried the "tabbed browsing" profile and it worked
<barnoid> oops, plasma dies, I guess that's not been fixed then :)
<kaddi> good to know :)
<peaches__> martijn81 and barnoid, how did you both upgrade kde?
<martijn81> peaches__: by the ppa repo, doing an apt-get upgrade
<barnoid> peaches__: same, but I used adept
<al3x> Hi. I used to start Krunner (KDE4) with Alt+F2, but yesterday I upgraded to KDE 4.2.1 and it is'nt working anymore (typing krunner in console will start it, but the Alt+F2 comb wont work). The same thing happend with Yakuake (F12 wont open the console) but starting it from konsole will open yakuake. Whats the problem? How can I fix it?
<peaches__> hmm looks like kubuntu's packages are broken..wonder if others have the problem..
<BluesKaj> peaches__, barnoid , check this out : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/
<al3x> trying to install kdesdk says that there are broken packages...so...¿when are all packages going to be uploaded to repositories?
<DjNeophyte> hi
<BluesKaj> peaches__, barnoid , or this http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: Finally got to import the key to launchpad.
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee , did you see the above ?
<JuJuBee> The link you sent earlier?
<BluesKaj> these are alternatives
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 and http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/
<barnoid> I may have fixed it
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: no, I didn't see these links.  Was reading...
<JuJuBee> Looking now
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<barnoid> In the settings menu I clicked "Save View Profile "Web Browsing"..."
<barnoid> recreated that profile
<barnoid> now it starts from the menu
<barnoid> and from commandline
<lovre> how do you say if something is "more quality"?
<lovre> like big -> bigger
<lovre> quality --> ??
<martijn81> BluesKaj: that is for an older release
<rizvan> kde 4.2.1 on intrepid?
<JuJuBee> Thats what I am trying to install
<Shaman666> I finished compiling on my gentoo box earlier
<Shaman666> :)
<Shaman666> yay for qx9650 chips
<Shaman666> and i7
<erickbasss> hola
<ubuntu_> ciao
<BluesKaj> martijn81, just sub the name of your version
<MArcoVisita> ciao a tutti
<Tm_T> tutti suuhun ja menoksi
<BluesKaj> !it | MArcoVisita
<ubottu> MArcoVisita: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ZmAY> is it possible to transfer whole directory over ssh?
<barnoid> ZmAY: scp -r
<ZmAY> tnx
<martijn81> BluesKaj: but you cannot mean that konqueror does not work anymore! all my passwords are in that
<barnoid> martijn81: tried my fix? ^^
<barnoid> martijn81: can you make konq start from other profiles?
<martijn81> barnoid: i have no clue, what do i need to change and where?
<barnoid> martijn81: you could try 'konqueror --profile tabbedbrowsing' from commandline
<barnoid> or add the Konqueror Profiles widget to your panel
<martijn81> barnoid: this worked for me too
<martijn81> how can i change this?
<barnoid> martijn81: in the konq settings menu, select "Save View Profile "Web Browsing"..." or whichever
<barnoid> select the Web Browsing profile in the box to overwrite the old one
<martijn81> barnoid: i see
<lovre> is there a calendar / planner kde plasmoid?
<ibuffy> can someone please help me! quite often apps do not respond to my keyboard input.
<ibuffy> lovre: not that i'm aware of, have you checked kde-look.org?
<lovre> ibuffy: i have downloaded google-desktop-linux and a gadget for desktop, but i dont know how to install it
 * devilsadvocate seems to remember talk about plasma being compatible with google widgets
<devilsadvocate> gadgets*
<lovre> devilsadvocate: ah, ill try that, didnt think of it...
<devilsadvocate> lovre, im _not sure_ .. i heard that a while ago, and it was a then a planned feature
<lovre> devilsadvocate: hmm, doesnt seem to work atm
<devilsadvocate> lovre, sorry then :(
<lovre> devilsadvocate: there _are_ some information about this online.. so you were not so wrong :D
<lovre> devilsadvocate: but i dont think it has been implemented YET
<lovre> devilsadvocate: hmm, i should be able to select google widget from the list when i click add widgets... but there is no such option
<devilsadvocate> lovre, it might be a new feature, as in, not yet in kubuntu packagea
<devilsadvocate> are you running 4.2?
<ibuffy> devilsadvocate: it is a recent kde commit, not sure if it's in kubuntu yet
<devilsadvocate> lovre, there you go ^ :)
<lovre> devilsadvocate: :)
<lovre> devilsadvocate: looking forward to it
<joinAD> question..   i am testing ubuntu on some of our lower end boxes.   I would like to join this one to AD
<martijn81> are there any user here using ktorrent trunk?
<joinAD> i have tried: http://bobbyallen.wordpress.com/2008/05/23/how-to-join-ubuntu-804-to-windows-active-directory-domain/
<joinAD> anybody familiar with the process?
<devilsadvocate> joinAD, as in user login takes auth from AD?
<joinAD> yes.
<joinAD> the farthest i have gotten is terminal telling me some ports should be opened.
<joinAD> says "some  required ports on the DC could not be contacted
<joinAD> please update your firewall settings to ensure these ports are open
<joinAD> then it lists some.
<devilsadvocate> joinAD, are you running a firewall on kubuntu? did you manually set something up ?
<joinAD> nope
<joinAD> perhaps my syntax was wrong ... ?
<joinAD> sudo domainjoin-cli join syrtime-local ACCOUNT PASS
<devilsadvocate> joinAD, not sure
<joinAD> if i change the - to a .  ... syrtime.local
<joinAD> i get a diff message.
<joinAD> resolving failed, check that the cdomain name is correct..
<joinAD> so i figure the first is correct
<weedar> After the latest update in Intrepid I consistently see Plasma crashing after I login - any known fixes for this?
<weedar> Or if someone would be so nice as to let me know how I can downgrade to KDE 4.2.0
<weedar> nevermind, found a .deb  from a thread on ubuntuforums :)
<coolian> Anyone compiling kde trunk in here?
<mend_> Hey, could anyone help me please? For some reason all my desktop effects don't work anymore
<peaches__> coolian: yep
<coolian> peaches__: I have been following it for years, but with the jump to qt 4.5, I cannot for the life of me get kdesupport to compile. Gives a "Cannot compile a simple test program" error
<coolian> I've redownloaded, rebuilt...to no avail.
<joseph> j
<peaches__> doesnt it create a config.log file or whatever so you can check what  test it's trying to compile
<coolian> Yes, let me double-check it.
<alisson> algum brasileiro?
<peaches__> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<coolian> //Result of TRY_COMPILE_compile_result:INTERNAL=FALSE
<alisson> Obrigado!
<peaches__> coolian: im going to look at mine. in the meantime if you dont already have an updated svn qt-copy youre going to need it to compile kdelibs
<coolian> Just updated today
<coolian> It's something so fundamental that I don't see it
<peaches__> coolian: hm can you pastbin your whole log
<coolian> Which filename?
<coolian> I have a few
<peaches__> start with CMakeError.log and CMakeOutput.log
<coolian> K, hang
<peaches__> i dont have that variable
<coolian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126935/
<coolian> Sorry, I just meant "Hang on"
<coolian> '-)
<peaches__> ok it's not finding qt right
<peaches__> set your QTDIR ?
<coolian> Yep. echo $QTDIR: /home/kde-devel/qt-copy
<peaches__> see if qonfig.h is somewhhere in $QTDIR
<coolian> which qmake
<coolian> /home/kde-devel/qt-copy/bin/qmake
<coolian> ./src/corelib/global/qconfig.h  ./include/QtCore/qconfig.h  /include/Qt/qconfig.h
<coolian> from  /home/kde-devel/qt-copy
<coolian> And, mind you, I have blown away my kdesupport build and source dir and redownloaded from svn
<peaches__> ok.. qt-copy svn is what im compiling right now.. taking a look
<coolian> It compiles fine for me.
<coolian> Just not kdesupprt
<peaches__> wonder if i'll run into the same thing
<coolian> Hope so
<peaches__> hahaha
<peaches__> i would too
<coolian> Well, I won't feel like a dumba$$
<peaches__> coolian: ill let you know as it completes unless i see something from your output first. be a while
<coolian> K
<jco> hi, what is the better way to install (and maintain) a 3.5 kde installation on 8.10?
<peaches__> coolian hey still there, pastebin the output of the the first cmake configure piped to a file, after removing the build dir first
<coolian> hang on
<coolian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126946/
<gilles__> Hey
<amgarchIn9> hi, when I tar/untar a root partition to a new disk, how do I fix all those UIDs in grub/menu.lst and fstab?
<Szadek> amarok 2.0.2 packages are going to be released when ?
<coolian> amgarchIn9: dpkg -l |grep -i uuid
<coolian> should tell you the package name
<coolian> I think it's blkid
<coolian> It is
<amgarchIn9> coolian: I am already on a LiveUSB (Jaunty Alfa), I find only "uuid-runtime", it offer "uuidgen" "uuidd". Are these of any use?
<coolian> Nope, as root, try blkid
<coolian> It should spit out every disk it sees
<coolian> like an fdisk
<coolian> Mine outputs this:
<coolian> blkid
<coolian> /dev/sda1: UUID="9A886E0F886DE9E9" TYPE="ntfs"
<amgarchIn9> coolian: ok, I see them all. So you think If I replace UUID in fstab by that of the new disk it may work?
<coolian> If you replace the old UUID with the new one? Yes, it'll work.
<amgarchIn9> Is there a dedicated script to fix grub on a new disk? Did anybody ever call Ubuntu-specific "update-grub" directly?
<coolian> No idea. Doubtful
<coolian> I usually go through the terrible grub-setup process to install in the mbr of the new disk
<amgarchIn9> there is a lot of logic in /usr/sbin/update-grub, hard to get through. BTW: "tar cf - . | tar xf -" should deal fine with /dev/* and such when I move a root partition (all those
<WorldBFree> anybody have any knowledge of loading the alternate .iso straight from the hd?
<WorldBFree> im trying to boot, it, i have extracted the initrd and vmlinuz, changed grub.  but no matter what it asks me for the cd image in the cdrom
<amgarchIn9> WorldBFree: you may tell usb-creator to choose an *.iso to create a custom installation USB stick
<WorldBFree> i dont want to do it from a usb stick.  i want to do it from a partition on my hd
<amgarchIn9> I guess you can point usb-creator to a (spinning) disk partition
<amgarchIn9> but then you will not be able to install there though
<WorldBFree> yeah i know
<WorldBFree> its on a vfat partition anyways
<jimdb_> In kde 4.2, why is samba system settings grayed out
<jimdb_> Anyone home here?
<coolian> peaches__: got to run. If you figure anything out, I'll be back, just pm me
<peaches__> coolian: k
<matt___> hi! can anyone recall the command line program for installing softare stacks on a server?
<rickest> matt___: apt-get, aptitude?
<matt___> rickest, thank you my friend, but not apt-get, i think it was called tasksel or something
<rickest> maybe taskset then?
<matt___> no my friend - ill ask in server irc, thanks
<brehmc> Hi, I've been using fvwm and gnome in former times and thus I'm new to KDE.
<brehmc> I'm trying to get rid of window decorations for xterm
<brehmc> how can I do that?
<enderusaf> Hello everyone!  New user here, and I'm bored here in Iraq so I thought I'd say hi.
<Dr_willis_AAO> Mooo!
<Dr_willis_AAO> :)
<ghostcube> Foooo!
<cjae> hey my friend has kde 4.1 and everytime he does anything in the with the mouse or keyboard it freezes
<Walzmyn_> OK, I just updated a whole bunch of KDE packages and now a bunch of stuff is broken
<cjae> I am going to get him to do sudo apt-get -f install and sudo dpkg --configure -a but what is the one that rebuilds kde window decorator? not sudo dpkg --reconfigure -xorg-server
<cjae> Walzmyn_: try the first two commands in a terminal or console
<cjae> Walzmyn_: that I just typed above
<Walzmyn_> cjae: what two commands?
<Walzmyn_> cjae: what does apt-get -f install do?
<Dr_willis_AAO> -f  = 'fix'
<Walzmyn_> ah - ah, thank you Dr_willis
<Dr_willis_AAO> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<drostie> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Walzmyn_> err, Dr_willis_AAO - that was covered up
<cjae> Dr_willis_AAO: -force
<Dr_willis_AAO> I dident think -f ment force.. but 'fix' but i rarely need it :)
<Walzmyn_> either way, it did nothing, cjae Dr_willis_AAO
<Dr_willis_AAO> I dont even know what the origial problem is/was.
<cjae> and the dpkg one too
<tom_> my computer hangs when im doing certain things for example closing a plasma widget thats on the desktop is there somehow i can check why it does that
<Walzmyn_> konquorer will not open and several plasmoids are unavailable - I am running 4.2
<tom_> kubuntu 8,10 kde 4,2
<cjae> my 4.2 runs flwalessly
<cjae> flaw
<ghostcube> tom_: grafic card ?
<Walzmyn_> cjae: the dpkg command returned nothing
<tom_> geforce 9600m gt
<tom_> i also got the nvidia 180.35 pkg1 driver
<enderusaf> I specifically bought a laptop with an Nvidia card to be more linux friendly, cause trying to get my ati drivers on my desktop working right where a pain.
<cjae> Walzmyn_: does the computer work now
<ghostcube> tom_: self instaleld ?
<tom_> the nvidia drivers yes
<Walzmyn_> cjae: computer works, just several apps not working - konqurorer and several plasmoids
<ghostcube> tom_: is this intrepid ?
<tom_> yep
<cjae> kde 4.1 or 4.2
<tom_> but it doesnt always hang only some times
<enderusaf> have you tried downloading firefox and seeing if it does the same as konq?
<matt___> does anyone know the irc for the server channel?
<alexei> hi, after moving the root partition to a new bigger disk I dont see the graphical Kubuntu boot progress bar anymore. Any idea why?
<Walzmyn_> cjae 8.10, 4.2
<ghostcube> tom_: tried an xorg-server version without ubuntu patch
<ghostcube> ?
<tom_> no :o
<cjae> Walzmyn_: konq sucks right now anyway, not that is a good answered but I justed it for two months with 4.2 and I do not use it anymore
<cjae> -ed
<Dr_willis_AAO> alexei,  grub menu,lst is looking for the file on the old location perhaps
<enderusaf> Yeah, I've never really liked konq, and always install firefox w/ kubunut.
<tom_> ghostcube:  what do you mean with witout ubuntu patch
<Walzmyn_> cjae:  it's just nice to have a second browser so my wife and I aren't logging each other out of gmail et al
<ghostcube> https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/ppa
<cjae> Walzmyn_: have you configured kde much like special settings (color and background)
<Walzmyn_> cjae: just a little
<enderusaf> my wife does all her gmail on her G1 phone.... lol
 * ghostcube hates the big brother phone
<Walzmyn_> cjae: thanks for the help. Wife is saying supper's ready
<Dr_willis_AAO> G1 - that the google phone?
<enderusaf> no
<cjae> Walzmyn_: in terminal you could delete the kde settings to default (takes longer to log back in first time)
<enderusaf> it's the linux based phone
<enderusaf> the google phone
<enderusaf> uses android as it's os'
<cjae> Walzmyn_: rm -rf ~/.kde
<Dr_willis_AAO> thats what i asked.. :) lol...
<enderusaf> which if I remember right T-mobile claims is an free os
<Dr_willis_AAO> dident even realize they were out to the public.
<enderusaf> sorry
<enderusaf> it's late and I'm tired... lol
<cjae> Walzmyn_: then rebuild kde    sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin
<Dr_willis_AAO> Im on AT&T - just got a phone 2 months ago.. wanted to wait for that one.. but  wife had to get a new one...
<enderusaf> swapping from a day shift to a night shift
<cjae> Walzmyn_: after that must be your graphics card
<alexei> Dr_willis_AAO: unlikely, I replaced all UUIDs there, nothing points to the old location anymore
<enderusaf> in all honesty I think the iphones are more fancy, and have better games on it.
<enderusaf> the qwerty keyboard on the G1 is real nice though.
<Dr_willis_AAO> i got a Video-touch-screen phone. that does ok :) no games.. like i need games...
<enderusaf> yeah, the wife doesn't use any games either really....  However for people like me that travel alot, and sit in remote locations alot things like that are nice.
<enderusaf> although I'd really love to get one of those internet media tablets.
<enderusaf> unlie my wife I just have a cheapy music-express nokia phone
<enderusaf> which for some reason won't even turn on here in Iraq
<kage> why doebut when i try it tells me i already has its my mp3support not work it tells me i need to reinstall a package
<kage> anyone?
<tom_> does kwin leave a error log
<kage> i think so
<tom_> any thoughts on where
<jimdb__> In kde 4.2 , samba system settings are frayed out. Anyone know why or how to enable it?
<jimdb__> Grayed*
<kage> it tells me that mp3 is not supported and to install mp3 support but when i try to install it it says i already have it
<jimdb__> Anyone in here?
<Dr_willis_AAO> No :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> Insttall the samba server package perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> jimdb_no one here but us chickens
#kubuntu 2009-03-06
<cjae> how do I rebuild kwin
<Szadek> someone knows where can i find a deb of stasks for intrepid ??
<oobe> aptitude search tasks
<ActionParsnip> cjae: you can download the source and compile or use apt-build
<yao_ziyuan> where can i install qt 4.5 and/or kde 4.3 (trunk) on kubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> !info stasks
<ubottu> Package stasks does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !find tasks
<ubottu> Found: startup-tasks, tasks, tasks-dbg, tasksel, tasksel-data (and 5 others)
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: sure it's been released, i'm not sure there are debs yet but theres nothing stopping you compiling it
<ActionParsnip> Szadek: did you mean startup-tasks?
<Szadek> no , stasks , is a plasmoid
<ActionParsnip> Szadek: http://www.kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/99739-stasks-0.3.2.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> Szadek: compile that
<vbgunz> im burnt. anyone know the dead easy fool proof rocket science for layman method of using cmake to build konsole for KDE4.2?
<vbgunz> KDe 4 honestly took building to a whole new level. prerequisites are through the roofs roof and I am shot tired trying to unencrypt the spaghetti. anyone know how how to build a KDE 4 app?
<kiko> excuse me
<kiko> how can i connect to irc hispano
<wesley_> where can i find the place where kde stores the icons ?
<Elone> hello
<Dr_willis_AAO> hillo
<dmmainou> helo... Im runnung kubuntu 8.1 and somehow I deleted the plasmoid on the desktop. Can someone please help me to bring it back?
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: should be /usr/share/pixmaps
<ActionParsnip> dmmainou: right click desktop -> add widget is my guess
<dmmainou> aha.... thank you so much
<cjae> is kde 4.2 available without the experimental ppa. respository now?
<cjae> on intrepid
<Elone> cjae, nope^^
<Kerry_Ki810> hello
<cjae> Elone: saw there was a bunch of updates to plasma and such the weren't coming from ppa today so was just wondering
<Kerry_Ki810> i need some help please:
<cjae> Kerry_Ki810: is the i810 part of your name stand for something?
<Kerry_Ki810> i'm running KDE4 on Intrepid, I just uninstalled the KDE3 ver. of dolphin and installed the KDE4 version, now when i try to run dolphin the icon hangs in the taskbar for a while as if it's loading, then it just disappears
<EagleScreen> launch it from a terminal and see the output
<Kerry_Ki810> cjae - that just means i'm running intrepid, (8.10) - was stuck for a username :)
<wesley_> ActionParsnip and where are the oxyen? those icons in pixmaps arent the oxyen
<Kerry_Ki810> .... and if i try to run dolphin from konsole it says it's not installed. lies.
<Elone> Kerry_Ki810, reinstall it then ^^
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: sudo find / -name *.png > ~/found.txt; kate ~/found.txt
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: might give some help
<Kerry_Ki810> it is installed, according to synaptic package man.
<tuxi> Kerry_Ki810: force a reinstall
<Kerry_Ki810> ok, i'll try that...
<wesley_> ActionParsnip i founded them :)
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: nice
<EagleScreen> Kerry_Ki810, I hope for you to know the difference between d3lphin and dolphin
<wesley_>  /usr/share/icons/ so i going copy them to opensuse
<Kerry_Ki810> what is d3lphin?
<Kerry_Ki810> i'm trying to run the file manager
<EagleScreen> d3lphin is the KDE3 version of Dolphin
<EagleScreen> but in Kuubntunn, d3lphin is also called Dolphi
<Kerry_Ki810> oh i think that's what i just uninstalled... but it was called dolphin in synaptic
<Kerry_Ki810> yep i'me using kubuntu
<Dr_willis_AAO> ive herad dolphin called a LOT worse. :)
<EagleScreen> yes, but they are really two different applications
<tuxi> look at the description and see if it says anything about 4.2
<EagleScreen> install dolphin version 4.xx
<tuxi> it's dolphin 1.2 for kde 4.2 on my machine
<Kerry_Ki810> i just tried reinstalling dolphin-kde4.  still not working, don't tell me i have to reboot again....
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: does it not have the theme?
<tuxi> what did you get when you run it from a konsole, Kerry_Ki810
<wesley_> ActionParsnip yes it does, but its edited
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: i see
<EagleScreen> purge dolphin and install it again
<wesley_> The Menu of opensuse i Dont like, its only thing i like in kubuntu, thats its just plain kde
<Kerry_Ki810> 'not installed'
<tuxi> Kerry_Ki810: are you using kde 4.2?
<EagleScreen> you shouldnt have dolphin-kde4 in 8.10
<tuxi> from the ppa repository?
<Kerry_Ki810> wait, i just looked at the version info - the dolphin-kde4 version comes from the hardy repo...
<Kerry_Ki810> i just realised that... my mistake
<Kerry_Ki810> ok so i uninstall and reinstall the original version
<EagleScreen> you musnt mix hardy and intrepid repos
<EagleScreen> you have to install dolphin according to your KDE version
<Kerry_Ki810> my bad then.... :)
<EagleScreen> KDE 4.0.4 -> dolphin 4.0.4; KDE 4.2.1 -> dolphin 4.2.1
<Kerry_Ki810> but the reason i tried to 'upgrade' dolphin in the first place was because it was crashing when i right-clicked a file
<cjae> dolphin is not all bad
<EagleScreen> you can mix repos if you know how to do it without breaking the system lol
<EagleScreen> Kerry_Ki810 but which Kubuntu version do you have?
<cjae> what are the worst things about dolphin besides it gives you a bunch of useless info on the right side by default
<Kerry_Ki810> yep, the reason i had that hardy repo there was to get some software that wasn't available in intrepid, don't remember what it was......
<EagleScreen> Kerry_Ki810 I think the best choice is to upgrade to 8.10, and upgrade to KDE 4.2.1 from launchpad PPA
<Kerry_Ki810> would that be 'kubuntu-desktop'?  1.101
<EagleScreen> that is intrepid version
<Kerry_Ki810> what is launchpad ppa? (please excuse my ignorance...)
<EagleScreen> a repo with KDE 4.2
<Wazmyn> how do ya make a package install even if a dependancy is broken?
<wesley_> I Hope Kubuntu 9.04 is stable when its released, because it isnt now :(
<EagleScreen> Wazmyn you cannot do it, the package won't run
<EagleScreen> wesley_ it is in Alpha state
<Kerry_Ki810> this one??   http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu intrepid main
<EagleScreen> not
<Wazmyn> EagleScreen: well, i'm wanting ot try, 'cause it says its dependant on 4.4.2.0 and i've got 4.4.2.1 installed
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: yeah ive had issues with it too but its not released so what did you expect :)
<EagleScreen> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/ intrepid main
<wesley_> ActionParsnip do you have had freezes ?
<Kerry_Ki810> ooh i don't like that experimental word lol
<Kerry_Ki810> but i'll add that to my repo list, thanks
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: no boot due to it checking power stuffs, disabled acpi and it crawled along
<EagleScreen> Wazmyn which package?
<wesley_> Ive ActionParsnip so no freezes ? I have had freezes most time when running firefox with java,
<wesley_> Can it be that freezing is caused by the ext4 system ?
<EagleScreen> ext4 causes a lor of problems
<EagleScreen> including data loss
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: java is a pain, specially in 64bit
<EagleScreen> mya be in 2.6.30 ext4 to be ready
<Kerry_Ki810> ok i'm back:  with my original problem
<Kerry_Ki810> i got dolphin running now, but when i right-click a file/folder it crashes
<EagleScreen> Wazmyn which package did you say?
<wesley_> yeah i run 64 bit, but i havent see any problems on opensuse from freezing
<Kerry_Ki810> this is the error that comes up in konsole:
<Kerry_Ki810> symbol lookup error: dolphin: undefined symbol: _ZN14KonqCopyToMenuC1EP7QWidget
<Wazmyn> damn, why can I not stay connected
<EagleScreen> Kerry_Ki810 what version of dolphin and KDE?
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: then opensuse suits you better
<wesley_> But what i am wonder should i reinstall the kubuntu 9.04 dev system ( i use seperate hard drives for kubuntu and opensuse )
<Wazmyn> EagleScreen: I want to install kdeplasma-addons, it's dependent on kdeplasma-addons-data
<Wazmyn> EagleScreen: first one is dependent on version 4.4.2.0, but i've got 4.4.2.1
<EagleScreen> are you trying to install kdeplasma-addons 4.2.0?
<Wazmyn> EagleScreen: yes
<tom_> how do i make so that after 10 minutes my screen turn of and not the screensaver turn on
<EagleScreen> install 4.2.1
<tom_> i mean i know how to disable the screensaver but i want the screen to turn off instead
<Kerry_Ki810> aha!  dolphin 4.2.1,   kde-base 4.2.0
<Wazmyn> EagleScreen: s'not in the repo
<EagleScreen> yes it is, reload the sources
<Kerry_Ki810> so i need to upgrade kde
<wesley_> No Kubuntu is kind of my favorite system, but i felt like i needed to give opensuse a try, because its has a high reputation as kde distro ( Apt still feels better )
<EagleScreen> OpenSuse is a good distribution
<Wazmyn> ok, why the heck dind't it reload when i opened synaptic?
<Wazmyn> EagleScreen: thankya
<EagleScreen> but where a Debian based is..
<Kerry_Ki810> oh dear..... so much needs to be upgraded here........
<tom_> whats the difference between ubuntu and debian
<Kerry_Ki810> thanks for the help people,  i'll upgrade this lot and be back if i have any problems
<EagleScreen> you have to reload the package list by clicking reload button, synaptic never reloads the list of packages automatically
<wesley_> But he opensuse got more men then Kubuntu, but i still think Kubuntu is a great distro
<Wazmyn> Debian is a huge distro, ubuntu is based on it focusing on being a desktop distro, tom
<tom_> ok
<Wazmyn> tom, debian also has a relegious zeal about being totally free and opensource. Ubuntu will incorperate propriatary packages to make life easier
<tom_> Wazmyn: ok thanks for explaining :)
<Wazmyn> sure
<wesley_> guys a ssd does that speed up your desktop experience ?
<co-worker> good morning
<tom_> wesley_: depends on much stuff
<tom_> for example if you got a fast cpu
<tom_> and if your old hdd was alredy pretty fast you wont see much difference
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: depends what its used for
<tom_> and as ActionParsnip says
<wesley_> internet, porn, video, being the fake nerd, dating, uh gaming ( wesnoth )
<wesley_> i have a hd with 16 mb cache
<tom_> no a ssd wont improve :P
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: no i mean what will the disk be used for, if its for data storage, no. if its for the OS itself, probably not
<tom_> or well in theory it will but you wont see any difference
<wesley_> os and data storage on home
<wesley_> but i read storys about faster bootup
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: i'll be less bursty which may make it faster as platter based hdd is sloooow
<wesley_> but does that help when my home is a normal hd ( ssd are kind of expensive )
<tom_> go for a normal hdd
<co-worker> what time now?
<wesley_> i have a 7200 rpm hd on of 500 gb and another of 1 Tb but both have only 16 mb cache
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: for your needs, you can get away with a 5gb / and use the rest for /swap and /home
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: get a raid card (or use crappy fake raid) and use raid, lots faster
<wesley_> raid is combining of 2 hds ( i dont have place for 2x 3.5 hds, its a mini itx case
<ActionParsnip> ah tha'll do it
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: technically raid0 isnt raid ;)
<wesley_> I have now my system lying open, hd on table and if i wanna change i plug out and plugin the other
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: if you wanna swap OS easily then yeah usb / sd card is awesome
<wesley_> i do that to with a external hd, but on suse that wont work, it will get confused, and says, cant find hd blablab
<wesley_> ive just taken my external hd apart, so i cant put other sata drives on it to
<ActionParsnip> wesley_: you could have a boot partition on the internal drive then tell that to boo the sd cards
<wesley_> i know :)
<vbgunz> when you go to add a widget, whats the hour glass mean?
<Wazmyn> time
 * Wazmyn wishes he could stay connected to the friggin' internet
<co-worker> Is there any server Ip list
<ActionParsnip> Guest18955: server list in what sense?
<ActionParsnip> Guest18955: what sort of server
<Guest18955> other  channel
<ActionParsnip> !channel
<ActionParsnip> http://searchirc.com/search.php?SCHANS=1&SSORT=SIZE&N=freenode
<GoodMoring> list
<GoodMoring> THakns
<failers> is akonadi mysql?
<draik_> I thought I worked out all of the kinks from my desktop, but it is still freezing.
<draik_> I'm not sure what else to try as this only happens on my Kubuntu HDD. I have XP on another HDD, but it doesn't happen there.
<draik_> This is the 2nd HDD with the same issue.
<failers> freezing?
<failers> where does it freeze how often , etc
<failers> kinda need some more info :P
<draik_> It freezes every time at different intervals
<oobe> right clicking konsole does not give me any copy dialogue how do i enable this
<draik_> Like now, it froze after I entered my password. I see the image of the HDD, but the 2 following images are blurry
<failers> draik_ what kind of graphic card you got
<draik_> nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE
<failers> wich driver
<failers> version
<draik_> 96
<failers> ok then i dont know because i had similiar problems on my nvidia card but it was with the 180.35 driver so i had to downgrade
<draik_> 96.43.09 to be exact.
<draik_> Now it froze once I actually got within KDE
<luan> Slt quelqu'un parle francais ???
<draik_> !fr | luan
<ubottu> luan: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cesar_> hola
<draik_> There used to be a way of seeing what services start at boot. Is that still around?
<PKodon> #winehq
<PKodon> Hmm, that was supposed to be a join.
<draik_> Begin with         /j
<failers> does kubuntu use mysql? or is it just preinstalled
<failers> is it safe to remove
<draik_> Seems pre-installed and I don't see an issue with removing it
<fungos> how can I create a bootable USB from a kubuntu CD image?
<failers> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<failers> hmm fungos google unetbootin
<Guest80846> hola
<fungos> :) googling already
<fungos> failers: look it is what I need! thank you
<failers> np
<failers> im using it daily
<failers> :P
<failers> works pretty good
<Dragnslcr> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dragnslcr> Second link might also be useful
<fungos> thanks! my problem is that I'm currently out of burners and out of CD to burn :D  just a usb stick to save the day (..night)
<draik_> How do you reconfigure the phigh settings again?
<draik_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure _____?_____
<tuxi> draik_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (iirc)
<draik_> tuxi: Thanks. That seemed to do it
<tuxi> np
<tuxi> I always have to search for it
<draik_> What is the best method for automounting?
<draik_> I have a total of 4 HDDs and would like the other 3 there in /media
<naught101> how can I make xmodmap changes permanent in kubuntu? .Xmodmap file doesn't seem to have any effect
<fungos> i have a notebook with a modified kubuntu wiith kde 3.5... but knetworkmanager wont appear wireless options. where can I check or enable it? wi-fi led is on
<draik_> I just added a few things within /etc/fstab. I hope it all works out.
<draik_> tuxi: I did the command and now I'm left without OpenGL
<draik_> I'm rebooting now and seeing what happens.
<draik_> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<draik_> !logs
<EtFb> How do I set up a mailserver so I can use PHP's mail() function and similar, from localhost?
<yao_ziyuan> will qt 4.5 be available in ppa.launchpad.net soon?
<Slartibartfast> EtFb: I am not really sure what the php mail() function does, but if it sends out mail you'll need an SMTP server ..
<Slartibartfast> Like exim4
<Elone> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<EtFb> Slartibartfast: Thanks.  (Oh, and well done on those fjords.  Excellent work.)
<Slartibartfast> EtFb: Thank you :-)
<jishi> hola a todos
<EtFb> !es|jishi
<ubottu> jishi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jishi> gracias
<cerrie> heyy
<cerrie> anyone here good with Ardour?
<oobe> cerrie, im not
<zaibach333> hello
<kriz> hola
<zaibach333> I'm quite new to linux, but I just switched from mandriva to kubuntu
<zaibach333> and I dont know if I clicked something wrong durring installation or something but I have barely any software.
<zaibach333> I used the dvd
<tanjir> you can install the softwares seperately
<zaibach333> right
<tanjir> are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<zaibach333> kubuntu
<zaibach333> the package manager has way less than I expected
<zaibach333> but I may just be searching for the wrong things
<tanjir> oh.... you can use synaptic packagee manager
<zaibach333> I'm using Adept
<zaibach333> is that the different?
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: or kpackage install :-)
<tanjir> i am not sure about the difference... may be all the repos are not added or configured properly
<zaibach333> there's an add sources area in it
<zaibach333> no wait there doesnt seem to be
<tanjir> there is i think some where
<tanjir> i am also not too old in kubuntu :P but i had the same confusion you have
<tanjir> then used synaptic manager and most of the time i use sudo apt-get install packagename
<zaibach333> I just sortof want all the software that I enjoyed in mandriva, this is kde4 so I dont think that should be a problem
<zaibach333> am I gonna need to use the terminal more?
<kanon-mat> for kde there is adept manager
<kanon-mat> with  gui
<zaibach333> do I have to download it?
<zaibach333> oh
<zaibach333> no I have adept
<zaibach333> people were talking about another one
<kanon-mat> u have it :) maybe u need to add some repos
<zaibach333> hows that?
<tanjir> kpackage?
<kanon-mat> run it and click Adept > manage repositories in the menu of adept
<Slartibartfast> tanjir: yes, i find kpackage a nice gui for all the software i would need ...
<mason_> Just a quick question: Does anybody have a good, free partition manager that they highly recommend?
<zaibach333> Adept only has fetch package list, and apply changes kanon-mat
<kanon-mat> i use systemrescuecd
<kanon-mat> ah
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: it there no source section ?
<Slartibartfast> edit sources
<zaibach333> theres that, under a world icon
<kanon-mat> isnt that is the adept-notifier, zaibach333?
<Slartibartfast> Use that
<kanon-mat> Slartibartfast, maybe knows better :)
<mason_> kanon-mat: I was also wondering what parts of partitioning actions are dangerous? Like, resizing, deleting, creating, or what?
<kanon-mat> you should always back up
<zaibach333> ah, should I add my install dvd to the third-party. I'd think the dvd has more
<zaibach333> or should I just add third-party
<mason_> Ah, I'm just wondering, because I'm using wubi and never tried partitioning :'(
<kanon-mat> u will have fresher packages from the internet, zaibach333
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: everything what is on DVD and even much more is also online
<zaibach333> ok
<Slartibartfast> see for a manual in theis URL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Slartibartfast> this*
<kanon-mat> if you are going to do partitioning, you better read up, mason_
<zaibach333> under the kubuntu tab I have everything but source code checked off. I assume source code wouldnt be in package form
<zaibach333> server for united states
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: you'll probably indeed not need the source code
<Slartibartfast> If you are located in the USA that wiould be good
<kanon-mat> maybe there are more than one us server?
<Slartibartfast> would*
<zaibach333> well if everythings running normally am I just looking for software I can't use
<Slartibartfast> what software you want?
<zaibach333> starting off I just wanted to download firefox, and update amarok to their new version
<Slartibartfast> amarok2 is part of kde 4.2
<zaibach333> I found something that game me a bunch of nonopen stuff like flash, java, mp3
<zaibach333> I had a newer amarok on mandriva
<Slartibartfast> not sure if it is wise to run amarok2 in kde 4.1
<zaibach333> that was on 4.1.3
<zaibach333> could I update to 4.2?
<Slartibartfast> you can ... it is in the backports
<Slartibartfast> pre-released updates
<zaibach333> how do I update that (backports)
<zaibach333> I mean, how do I update with that
<Slartibartfast> it is also under sources in adept manager
<Slartibartfast> after selected that you need to update your package list
<zaibach333> select backports? where
<Slartibartfast> in Adept manager
<zaibach333> sources
<Slartibartfast> yes
<zaibach333> right, but where in there
<Slartibartfast> updates
<Slartibartfast> tab
<Slartibartfast> it is not called backports anymore
<zaibach333> pre-released updates?
<Slartibartfast> yeah
<Slartibartfast> maybe you could also add "unsupported updates" :-)
<zaibach333> okay... that doesnt sound too good though
<Slartibartfast> :-) i know ... but i think they won't put things in there which will break your system
<zaibach333> okay so let me start finding apps I want
<zaibach333> I dont like konqueror and I can't find firefox
<zaibach333> there's addons and plugins for firefox
<zaibach333> *extentions
<Slartibartfast> for java, mp3 and flash there is a meta package
<Slartibartfast> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slartibartfast> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Slartibartfast> i think you should be able to find firefox ...
<coreyman> so in windows, i have bunches of different file views for a folder, like icon, thumbnail, list.... with the default kde file viewer, how can i set this option for a particular folder
<coreyman> try sudo apt-get update before trying to install a package
<coreyman> and then just use sudo apt-get install firefox
<coreyman> you dont even have to look for the name in an annoying manager, all done from the cmd line.
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: if you can not find some packages you always can try to install those from the commandline ... open a console and type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<Slartibartfast> But indeed you might want to update the package list first with "sudo apt-get update"
<zaibach333> coreyman:  it just locked up saying sudo
<Slartibartfast> after sudo you ned to put in your password
<coreyman> zaibach333 "sudo apt-get update" locked up?
<user1015148> how do i get more widgets
<zaibach333> nm your right password
<coreyman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519310 @ user1015148
<zaibach333> why do I need a password, I just wanted a root password
<Slartibartfast> you need to put in a password because you will install software
<zaibach333> right
<user1015148> ok thank you
<Slartibartfast> a normal user has no write rights in /usr
<zaibach333> yeah, so you type su right?
<Slartibartfast> no
<Slartibartfast> root is by default disabled in (k)ubuntu
<zaibach333> oh dear
<Slartibartfast> to become root .... do sudo -i
<zaibach333> no that's fine
<Slartibartfast> but you'll just use your normal password
<zaibach333> I still can't get firefox
<zaibach333> you all have firefox I assume
<coreyman> yea i do
<coreyman> why can't you type in the password
<zaibach333> what for sudo apt-get install firefox
<coreyman> all you have to do is "sudo apt-get update" put in pass, then "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<coreyman> the password is your usernames password
<oobe> yeah its not that hard god
<oobe> infact its easier
<zaibach333> oh I had to close my package manager
<coreyman> yes you should have posted the error
<coreyman> it would have said cannot get lock
<coreyman> and i would've told you to close your package manager
<zaibach333> sorry
<coreyman> its cool
<zaibach333> I've never used sudo apt-get. I used some unpronouncable urpmi or something like that
<coreyman> hmm >.> lol.. never heard of it.
<coreyman> i use apt-get to install everything
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: Yeah and fedora has yum :-) ... and opensuse has zypper
<coreyman> im sure you could install more management systems, but apt-get is the most commonly used.
<zaibach333> no it's working fine
<coreyman> and i've only been using kubuntu for 3 days now .. so >.>
<zaibach333> you're not new to linux I assume
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: if you want to search for software you can use "apt-cache search package"
<coreyman> yes i am
<coreyman> see i didn't know that ^^^^
<Slartibartfast> well i am not that new to linux :-) ...
<coreyman> does apt stand for aptitude
<Slartibartfast> No
<Slartibartfast> aptitude is another console package manager
<coreyman> yea i figured it used that.
<Slartibartfast> but i find it not very intuitive
<coreyman> i find apt-get the best way to install/uninstall
<coreyman> now that i know you can apt-cache search i will be unstoppable
<Slartibartfast> i rather like apt and dpkg .... it always gives me a console prompt back :-)
<coreyman> lol.
<coreyman> i've used both, what's the difference
<zaibach333> I write little text files containing these things. but I couldnt find kwrite with alt-f2. grr. I used some random one that opend another text file
<Slartibartfast> aptitude is just another program as apt ....
<coreyman> zaibach333 sudo kwrite
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: sudo apt-get install kwrite ...
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<Slartibartfast> i guess they want you to use kate instead
<coreyman> slartibarfast i mean, i've used apt and dpkg whats the difference
<zaibach333> yeah yeah yeah
<coreyman> can you configure kate to highlight brackets when you put the blinky line next to it.
 * zaibach333 super dance
<coreyman> like notepadd++ does
<Slartibartfast> dpkg is something like rpm ... apt is more do handle dependencies between packages
<coreyman> slartibartfast so apt in a sense is better
<Slartibartfast> apt- is still using dpkg to install things
<coreyman> yea, but it handles dependencies whereas dpkg doesnt
<Slartibartfast> apt is like a layer over dpkg to satisfy dependencies
<coreyman> yea.
<coreyman> i understand that, so it makes apt better.
<coreyman> to use than dpkg
<zaibach333> how do I get the trashcan on the desktop as a widget
<Slartibartfast> yes ... better to use apt ... because you can not download the packages with dpkg .... i guess
<zaibach333> nmm
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: there is no option when you right click on the desktop to add widgets ?
<coreyman> slartibartfast have you ever used notepad++?
<zaibach333> I mean... just widgets
<zaibach333> not on that silly desktop widget
<zaibach333> I dont understand why they chose do do it that way anyway
<Slartibartfast> coreyman: long time ago ... although i am not a programmer and not really need that highlighting
<coreyman> oh ok slartibartfast
<coreyman> zaibach333 you can create a link on your desktop to the trash folder.
<coreyman> instead of a widget
<Slartibartfast> but i think kwrite can do a lot of handy things for programmers
<coreyman> kwrite let me look :D
<coreyman> haven't used it yet
<coreyman> i've been configuring my OS
<coreyman> just imported all my files from windows a min ago
<zaibach333> I'm dragging apps on the screen and it makes widgets of em
<coreyman> lol slartibartfast, i uninstalled kwrite since i installed kate... reinstalling..
<Slartibartfast> Hehehe .. just opened some source code file with it and it looks pretty cool :-) with all the colors and so
<coreyman> oh shiz, kwrite does highlight the braces
<coreyman> i need to change some of the colors tho
<coreyman> and uninstall kate
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: Yeah ... welcome to the new KDE world :-)
<zaibach333> woo
<coreyman> slartibartfast you know what i love about the kde menu
<coreyman> the first tab is /favorites
<coreyman> just boom boom theres my ap
<Slartibartfast> :-) yeah ... can add anything you like there ...
<coreyman> yea :D
<Slartibartfast> i also have folder view on my desktop and added some application starters there
<Slartibartfast> jsut one click and start that
<Slartibartfast> just*
<coreyman> i have a folder view of my home
<Slartibartfast> i have the home dir as icon on the desktop in folderview
<earle> Hello. My weather plasmoid has been broken since 4.2. Any suggestions how I can rectify that?
<zaibach333> I dont remember everything I had with mandriva so I'm gonna make a virtual box of it. yay apt-get
<coreyman> yay apt-get :P
<coreyman> well im going to go  boot into windows and see what colors notepad++ uses (i am so used to those colors) so i can config my kwrite
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: IF you want the latest virtualbox software you can add another line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slartibartfast> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free
<Slartibartfast> see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<anahata> hi
<Guest20640> How can I check if my video driver has been installed? Since Ive instealled KDE4, the screen is flashing off and on every three seconds or so.
<SandGorgon> did any of you guys check out the Droid fonts on your Desktop - very cool...
<DarkriftX> anyone know how i turn off (or reset) my laptop screen? when it went to sleep the screen got scrambled (my secondary monitor is fine)
<yao_ziyuan> is there an easy way to upgrade to qt 4.5 without upgrading to jaunty alpha?
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: there is a PPA repo for Qt 4.5
<Mamarok> but I don't recomend it, it seems to be quite buggy in Intrepid
<yao_ziyuan> Mamarok: tell me anyway
<yao_ziyuan> Mamarok: i'm so interested in qt 4.5's fix of the tray drawing
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/ppa
<yao_ziyuan> great
<yao_ziyuan> Mamarok: buggy, for example?
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: there are issues with konsole, you should use another setting, wait
<Mamarok> use "konsole --graphicssystem raster" instead of the basic setting
<Mamarok> and there are strange transparency glitches
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<Mamarok> like with kmenu
<Mamarok> I don't know if it's a good idea to switch over yet, at least not with Intrepid
<Mamarok> works fine in Jaunty though
<yao_ziyuan> uh
<Mamarok> my boyfriend switched to it yesterday on Intrepid, and he is pondering going back to 4.4.3...
<yao_ziyuan> Mamarok: you a geek girl?
<yao_ziyuan> :P
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: yes, so what?
<yao_ziyuan> wonderful.
<Mamarok> there are lots of women here
<yao_ziyuan> hello women!
<Philo06> Ive just installed kde on Ubuntu and the screen keeps turning off and on every three seconds or so.
<Philo06> Any idea how to fix it>
<DarkriftX> is there a way to make X print out its current xorg.conf? i think the nvidia settings app just made changes to it
<DarkriftX> nvm, checked file date
<Mamarok> Philo06: more information please (versions, graphic card, etc.)
<Philo06> Intel 945 GM, Ubuntu 8.10
<Mamarok> Philo06: it should work...
<Mamarok> which KDE?
<Philo06> KDE4
<Mamarok> 4.1?
<Philo06> Good question. Im not quite sure.
<SandGorgon> will the new QT4.5 get incorporated in kubuntu anytime soon? I dont want to get experimental repositories
<Mamarok> Philo06: make sure you didn't miss packages
<Philo06> Yea, that seems like a real possibility.
<Mamarok> SandGorgon: it's in Jaunty
<DarkriftX> what do i put in xorg.conf to disable a specific display?
<DarkriftX> and how come i went to bed last night with ubuntu 7.10 and awoke today with 8.04 :S
<Mamarok> DarkriftX: we,, you did a dist-upgrade I guess
<Mamarok> it doesn't change itself
<Mamarok> well*
<DarkriftX> well, in this case id say it did. dist upgrades arent someting you accidentally do
<DarkriftX> ive done em :S
<Mamarok> DarkriftX: FYI, Kubuntu 8.04 is *not* LTS, only the underlying packages (kernel, etc.)
<Mamarok> the KDE part is not
<husayn> how to  map a remote network drive in Kubuntu
<husayn> like in windows we right click Network and then MAP NETWORK DRIVE
<husayn> how to do in Kubuntu
<Mamarok> husayn: you need smbfs
<Philo06> Hmm... I had to disable RANDR
<Philo06> Not real sure what it is, but it worked.
<rex_> forgive me if I give the wrong information..... under file manager - network - add network folder?
<Mamarok> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Mamarok> rex_: only if it's a Linux drive, remote Windows drives you need samba
<rex_> oh sorry ^^
<Mamarok> rex_: don't be sorry, your answer is partly correct :)
<Mamarok> ok, afk for breakfast
<DaddyLonglegs> I can't open up konqueror. Can anybody help me please?
<DaddyLonglegs> I can't run konqueror from menu. When I run "sudo konqueror" in terminal I get this message: http://pastebin.com/d6ceaa37 Can anybody help me please?
<Mamarok> DaddyLonglegs: sorry, but the info in pastebin is not usefull, as you don't have the -dbg packages installed
<devilsadvocate> DaddyLonglegs, does just running konqueror from the terminal work? (no sudo)
<Mamarok> DaddyLonglegs: try the following:
<Mamarok> killall konqueror
<Mamarok> then just run it from konsole as devilsadvocate said
<DaddyLonglegs> devilsadvocate: Nope. It says "A fatal error occured..."
<devilsadvocate> DaddyLonglegs, thats all it says ? :| hmm
<Mamarok> DaddyLonglegs: also, your Kubuntu version would be helpful
<DaddyLonglegs> Mamarok: I tried killall konqueror, no process killed though.
<DaddyLonglegs> devilsadvocate: No. Thare is a bit more information on the fatal error window. Do you need them?
<DaddyLonglegs> Mamarok: I'm running kubuntu 8.10
<Mamarok> which KDE?
<DaddyLonglegs> KDE 4.2
<devilsadvocate> DaddyLonglegs, so when you run from the terminal, it comes to the point where a window pops up and says fatal error? do you see any seemingly useful output on the terminal?
<DaddyLonglegs> devilsadvocate: It says: http://pastebin.com/d765d8bf5 I'm not sure if it's useful.
<devilsadvocate> DaddyLonglegs, not very useful. im not sure what could be wrong
<DaddyLonglegs> devilsadvocate: Everything was fine yesterday. I don't know what could have happened to it :(
<DaddyLonglegs> devilsadvocate: Thanks anyways.
<zaibach333> how do I get compiz or compiz fusion to run on kubuntu. I typed sudo apt-get install compiz already
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: Why would you want to use compiz if kwin already can do a lot of the things compiz can
<zaibach333> kwin?
<Slartibartfast> the window manager of kde
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: You already installed kde 4.2 ?
<zaibach333> how do I do that
<zaibach333> can I with apt-get
<Slartibartfast> Hmmm you already did an "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<zaibach333> I dont know about the upgrade
<zaibach333> I'll try that
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: apt-get update just updates the available package list .... upgrade really installs the newer versions
<zaibach333> it ran but I think since I'm running a virtualbox it didnt update that
<zaibach333> seems to be the message
<zaibach333> does that mean I'm on 4.2?
<zaibach333> maybe I should check that somewhere
<Slartibartfast> you are running the program virtualbox in Kubuntu? .....
<zaibach333> yeah
<Slartibartfast> That does not stop upgrading other software
<zaibach333> its got a list of things it did
<zaibach333> how do I know if I'm on 4.2?
<zaibach333> do I need my install disk in when I upgrade?
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: No ... from now on you don't ned to use the install disk anymore
<Slartibartfast> everything is downloaded from the net
<zaibach333> k, on mandriva it would ask for the medium on every other rpm I installed
<Slartibartfast> but if you upgraded to KDE 4.2 you should have seen those packages been instaleld
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: if you have that in your package manager configured that it also looks on the CD/DVD yes it will ask to also use those when installing things ...
<Slartibartfast> But normally a (k)ubuntu install will disable those after having been installed
<zaibach333> ok
<twilightnocturne> can someone tell me what package provides mysqld ? I need to install it to compile amarok from svn
<zaibach333> so where do I look to find my kde version
<fontknocker> twilightnocturne: mysql-server
<twilightnocturne> thanks :)
<Slartibartfast> Mmm ... open Dolphin  and choose help and then about KDE
<zaibach333> Slartibartfast: 4.2.0 looks like I did install.... and what he's talking about the mysql thing. that installed when I rebooted. why do I need a database server?
<Slartibartfast> :-) ... because some programs need to use this to store info ... i guess
<zaibach333> :)
<zaibach333> so back to compiz
<Slartibartfast> Like my amarok version ... 2:2.0.2mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu1
<zaibach333> what was that kapp that you mentioned
<Slartibartfast> OK ...
<Slartibartfast> You already installed a 3D driver for you graphics card ?
<Slartibartfast> That kapp is "kpackage"
<zaibach333> I should have
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: What graphics card you have ? ....
<zaibach333> eh..... like a radeon 9200
<zaibach333> I have my good one on a windows pc
<Slartibartfast> If you open Konsole and type "glxinfo | grep direct" ... Is direct rendering on ?
<zaibach333> Error: unable to open display
<zaibach333> woah, I can't use glxinfo
<Slartibartfast> huh
<zaibach333> and my sound isnt working
<Slartibartfast> "glxinfo" without the grep also gives an error about not being able to open display? .... You don't need to use sudo
<Slartibartfast> just as normal user
<zaibach333> ah, fixed it. they added a mixer channel called "digital/analog" defaulted wrong
<zaibach333> sry
<zaibach333> I dont need sudo
<zaibach333> I dont quite know what you mean
<Slartibartfast> I mean ... don't use glxinfo as root user
<zaibach333> I typed it again
<zaibach333> direct rendering: Yes
<Slartibartfast> OK :-)
<Slartibartfast> Thats good
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: Go now to System Settings
<Slartibartfast> in your Kmenu
<zaibach333> k
<Slartibartfast> Choose "Desktop"
<Slartibartfast> Check on "Enable Desktop Effects"
<zaibach333> oh neat. is the cube in here?
<Slartibartfast> Yeah
<Slartibartfast> and sphere
<Slartibartfast> and cylinder :-)
<Slartibartfast> and wobbly windows
<zaibach333> hmmm
<zaibach333> this isnt as easy though
<zaibach333> I want any of my desktop managers to be ctrl+alt+click
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: You can configure a lot of those effects
<Slartibartfast> Like i have now the cube effect configure when i move the mouse in the upper right corner
<Slartibartfast> the Grid effect when in the bottom right corner
<Slartibartfast> and show all windows in the upper left corner ... itis no compiz so it behaves a little different
<Marikawn> Hey I'm new to IRC, can someone help me register my name?
<zaibach333> show all windows is working nicely
<Marikawn> whenever I go to register it tells me that I have an invalid e-mail, can I not use my hotmail e-mail?
<Slartibartfast> Marikawn: Check out #freenode
<Slartibartfast> This is about Kubuntu
<Marikawn> Thanks
<zaibach333> how do I get my windows to stick to things when I hold shift and drag them around
<Slartibartfast> zaibach333: Not sure if that effect is available ... would like to know also :-)
<zaibach333> aww
<zaibach333> these wobly windows are nice, very different than the compiz ones
<Slartibartfast> maybe later
<Slartibartfast> i like the snow effect too :-)
<zaibach333> aww, I can't get the alt-tab effects to sort through all desktops
<Slartibartfast> But still can have cover flow
<zaibach333> hmm
<Slartibartfast> or flip switch
<Slartibartfast> and in the general tab you can choose what effect you wawnt to use when using that pager applet in your taskbar
<zaibach333> how exactly do you use the desktop grid cylinder sphere ect?
<zaibach333> I'll set up a corner and it doesn nothing
<Slartibartfast> Well as i know it is you use the cube, the sphere or the cylinder effect
<Slartibartfast> here i use right upper corner for cube effect, left upper corner for show all windows effect and right bottom corner for grid effect //// any of the effects will happen when i put the mouse pointer in that corner
<naught101> how can I make xmodmap changes permanent in kubuntu? .Xmodmap file doesn't seem to have any effect
<Slartibartfast> naught101: shoulld that not be ~/.xmodmaprc ? ... i am not really familiar with this though
<naught101> Slartibartfast: possibly - it isn't usually..
<Slartibartfast> naught101: and if you make the changes in /etc/X11/Xmodmap ?
<naught101> Slartibartfast: I would prefer to do it in my user account, since I frequently re-install
<Slartibartfast> naught101: you could make a shell script which you then can put in ~/.kde/Autostart
<naught101> Slartibartfast: yes, I'm a pedant though - I want to know why this isn't working. I'll try .xmodmaprc first
<Slartibartfast> naught101: as i said i am not really familiar with this ... some systems seems to use .Xmodmap ... other .xmodmaprc
<naught101> yeah - I'll link them, then it'll alwasy work :)
<naught101> always
<Slartibartfast> Yes .. can do
<oobe> uptime[13h 39m 29s]
<oobe> os[Linux 2.6.27-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "intrepid" 8.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.90GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 39.2% free] disk[Total: 1.1TB, 23.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: SAA7134 - SAA7134]
<ActionParsnip1> oobe: why do we need to see that?
<ubuntu_> omg
<ubuntu_> this kubuntu is fantastic
<oobe> i like it
<oobe> i just installed a fresh copy on intrepid 8.10
<oobe> very nice
<ubuntu_> i am on 9.04
<ubuntu_> that's great
<igor_> hello, after recent upgrate konqueror doesn't start (I using ppa KDE 4.2), the message from terminal is:
<igor_> KCrash: Application 'konqueror' crashing...
<igor_> sock_file=/home/igor/.kde/socket-igor-laptop/kdeinit4__0
<Tm_T> igor_: you shouldn't use ppa
<igor_> but KDE 4.2..
<Tm_T> igor_: is in backports
<igor_> ok, I'll check
<igor_> thx
<Tm_T> igor_: np, see kubuntu.org
<ActionParsnip2> igor_: I've seen lots of people saying konqueror is crashing
<barnoid> for me it was a problem with the webbrowsing profile
<barnoid> I recreated that profile and it worked
<Tm_T> barnoid: with ppa packages?
<barnoid> Tm_T: yeah
<Tm_T> barnoid: as said, don't use them
<barnoid> Tm_T: is 4.2.1 in backports?
<Tm_T> barnoid: no its not yet
<Tm_T> barnoid: nor is made to proper shape for intrepid
<Tm_T> unless you're willing to be tester, don't use ppa (;)
<igor_> I looked again, and its possible that only part of packages was recompiled for 4.2.1
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> kubuntu-experimental is not for "normal user"
<barnoid> Tm_T: I wanted to see if it fixed some crashes
<igor_> ))
<Tm_T> barnoid: heh, when you try something untested, you might end up having issues, so...
<barnoid> Tm_T: but I might go back to 4.2.0 for peace of mind :)
<Slartibartfast> Tm_T: You know if the wobbly window effect later on will have sticky window edges ?
<Tm_T> Slartibartfast: no, I don't know, sorry (:
<Slartibartfast> Tm_T: OK ... maybe will ask in #kde then
<ActionParsnip2> Slartibartfast: i thought it already had it
<igor_> <barnoid>: for it renaming prifle also helped
<ActionParsnip2> Slartibartfast: well, in compiz i remember it having it
<Slartibartfast> Yes ... but i am not going to --replace kde-window-manager anymore :-)
<ActionParsnip2> hehe
 * ActionParsnip2 replaces it with fluxbox ;)
<igor_> barnoid: thx
 * Slartibartfast likes kde 4.2.1 a lot and would welcome the sticky/magnetic window edges ;-)
<ActionParsnip2> the i would ask in #kde
<Slartibartfast> ActionParsnip2: will do .... but seems the people there are a sleep :-)
<ActionParsnip2> try a little later
<Slartibartfast> yes, will do
<sigma_za> what is the default pdf reader in ubuntu called?
<Slartibartfast> sigma_za: Here (on Jaunty (9.04) ) Okular opens a pdf file
<sound_fx> Hello, I have an interesting problem. I hear the startup/shutdown sounds, but I get no sounds from the rest of my applications (amarok, flash videos, etc.)
<Slartibartfast> sound_fx: You have installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Slartibartfast> ?
<ActionParsnip2> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slartibartfast> Today i also found out that i did not have  kubuntu-restricted-extras installed. Did have sound from flac files and did here the start-up sound, but not from mp3's and video files
<Slartibartfast> But ... that last thign could also have been caused by the development-status of Jaunty :-)
<sound_fx> Ah, I don't see a check mark option for "Enable Sound System"
<sound_fx> Just a device preference and backend tabs
<sound_fx> when I do a "groups" I don't see audio listed, could that be the issue?
<ActionParsnip2> sound_fx: i'm not a memeber eiter and sound is fine here
<ActionParsnip2> sound_fx: andy adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<sound_fx> Ok, mine looks the same.
<Guest51089> #ubuntu-cn
<root> #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip2> Guest76063: are you loggin in as root?
<cjae> anyone have two entries for apps in the kickoff application launcher kde 4.2, one with the icon and one with just a gear
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: thats normal
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: really did nt see it on last install
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: the icon one is a gues at what you want to run, the gear will execute the command as it stands
<cjae> ok
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: so you're running kde 4.2
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: indeed
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: um do you have smplayer installed?
<cjae> or do you cli it
<shadeslayer> hey
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: I am wondering because mplayer in my opinion is very good and smplayer is supposed to be the best gui for it
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: there is no best
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: best doesnt exist outside of your own head
<Guest53401> hello
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: right
 * ActionParsnip2 hates the word "best"
 * cjae hates when trivial words are aruged :p
<shadeslayer> lol
<Guest53401> How can I set my name??????????
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: so dont listen to people telling you what they think, try a few gui's to see what you think
<ActionParsnip2> !nick | Guest53401
<ubottu> Guest53401: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<shadeslayer> Guest53401: /nick <nick>
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: I have if lu let me tell you I am not doing a poll
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: i didnt trigger ubottu, shadeslayer did
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> Lies
<ActionParsnip2> haha
<shadeslayer> :P
<ActionParsnip2> 5-10 in the pen for you
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> btw so many upgrades today
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: millions swear by vlc but if you prefer mplayer then thats cool too. I use it myself but without a gui so its lighter
<shadeslayer> kde icons and plasma
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip2: nox
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: the gui is nice for other ppl using box and for g/f, anyway saying that about mplayer I have dled smplayer and kmplayer
<shadeslayer> :)
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: yeah there was a few, shame i wont see half the stuff its downloading
<shadeslayer> why??
<cjae> smplayer seems to be extremley messed up
<shadeslayer> work??
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: i dont use kde as my desktop only kde apps in fluxbox
<cjae> starts like ten min into movie and such and crashes
<shadeslayer> oh yeah remembered
<ghostcube> cjae: vlc :-?
<shadeslayer> vlc rocks
<shadeslayer> :)
<cjae> was seeing if this is happening with otherppl
<ActionParsnip2> vlc-nox if you gotta use vlc
<shadeslayer> btw today was arguing with my friend that at least 20 pc of the people using PC's use linux
<cjae> am using vlc right now h.p. 4 goblet
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: run mplayer from konsole, when it does you will have some intelligent info
<shadeslayer> not far fetched right??
<cjae> smplayer you mean
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: depends on the demograpic of the sample, you can prove anything with stats
<cjae> kmplayer works fine though
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: whatever, just launc it in konsole
<shadeslayer> :)
<cjae> :$
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip2: i dont think 20 pc is far fetched
<ActionParsnip2> cool
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: mabe smplayer is buggy
<shadeslayer> is there no #smplayer??
<shadeslayer> ><
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: try uninstalling it and wiping its settings out in your home folder, then reinstall
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: #mplayer will help you
<shadeslayer> i dont use mplayer
<shadeslayer> i use VLC with GUI
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: konsole doesn't say shot
<cjae> shit
<ActionParsnip2> keep it clean
<cjae> opps
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ActionParsnip2> so theres no output to the konsole when it falls over?
<cjae> sorry usually hands do swear
<ActionParsnip2> you just get control back
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: did you run it with a & on the end of the command?
<cjae> just tells you its launching smplayer
<cjae> smplayer /where my media was/
<ghostcube> cjae: i think on getdeb is an newer smplayer but iam not sure
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: ??
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: ok as long as yu didnt use & thats cool
<cjae> mplayer from cli is good too
<MaGicKanGaRoo> anyone running into any problems with kde.4.2 and konq?  it crashes on launch :( seems like this chap has the same problem http://www.nabble.com/Konqueror-crashing-at-launch-with-KDE-4.2.1-on-Kubuntu-Intrepid-td22364770.html
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: is there a verbose output for smplayer?
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: so you can see whats going on?
<cjae> what does & do
<ActionParsnip2> & == put to back ground
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: do yuo use compiz?
<cjae> right forgot
<cjae> kwin
<ActionParsnip2> ok i dont have to give the example
<victim> how do I enable previews in Konqeror with kde4.2, I want to see a pop up with a preview when I mouse over a png
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: you mean smplayer -v /mymediawhereever/ or something similar?
<ActionParsnip2> victim: view -> thumbnals I believe
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: ou'll have to read the man page to find the exact syntax but yeah something like that
<cjae> right will
<cjae> can you give that exapmle you were talking about?
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: man smplayer
<ActionParsnip2> you want verbose outputs and it will tell you exactly what its doing and when
<cjae> hearing things from other peoples perspectives sometimes make other things click
<cjae> I mean with &
<cjae> <ActionParsnip2> ok i dont have to give the example
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: i was gonna use compiz as an exmple of what & does but you said you already understood it
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: could you give the example anyway
 * cjae makes puppy dog eyes
<victim> I found view / preview and ticked it :)
<victim> which changed turned the icons into previews
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: ok well if you run compiz --replace   to enable compiz
<cjae> man smplayer doesn't say to much I thought konsole autmatically verbosed things
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: it will lock that terminal for the life of compiz, untill you prss ctrl+c or kill compilz
<cjae> right like with emerald and metacity
<ActionParsnip2> cjae: if you use compiz --replace &   it will be sent to the background and you will be able to use the same konsole
<ActionParsnip2> sure
<ActionParsnip2> the & will make the konsole active so yuo can spawn multiple processes with the same konsole
<ActionParsnip2> however if you close that konsole, all the processes it spawned will die too
<peng__> ?
<peng__> nice to meet you
<peng__> I'm a comer here
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: right ok thank you beause that answered an unanswered question in my head from back when I was using beryl
<DeVilDeMonde> Hello everybody, i was wondering if i could get some help.
 * cjae tips hat to AP
<DeVilDeMonde> I'm having some mouse problems and i'm very new to Linux
<quassel30> hi. i am trying to run opendx but it is telling me it failed to load libWand.so.10. i believe this library comes with imagemagick (which is installed). what is the problem? :\
<ActionParsnip2> haha beryl was pretty slick
<cjae> liked it alot
<quassel30> i wrote some of beryl :)
<ActionParsnip2> quassel30: try apt-file
<ActionParsnip2> quassel30: it will tell you what packages a file is in
<cjae> hated it with more the one desktop environment
<cjae> cool
<quassel30> i knew it wouldnt work :P
<cjae> like the idea of kwin but is not nearly as nice as beryl
<ActionParsnip2> i ditched both
<quassel30> ok im using arch, not kubuntu. im just here cause there's more support :P unfortunately no apt-file
<DeVilDeMonde> it's saying "logitech mouse connected and libusb was found at compile time... possibly caused by a permissions problem... check manual..."
<DeVilDeMonde> So i check the manual... which says...
<DeVilDeMonde> I need to create a script for it inside /ect/hotplug/usb/
<cjae> ActionParsnip2: thanks again gotta get somethings to eat
<DeVilDeMonde> Except... that directory does not exist...
<ActionParsnip2> quassel30: do you have the file anywhere on your system?
<victim> ActionParsnip2: thanks for the view / preview  tip
<quassel30> ActionParsnip2: no
<ActionParsnip2> quassel30: whats the output of: file /usr/local/lib/libWand.so.10
<quassel30> no such file or directory
<quassel30> i already did a recursive search, it doesnt exist on my system
<DeVilDeMonde> I also checked the ubuntu forums, and there was only information pertaining to 6.8, not 6.10 which I'm on...
<quassel30> ActionParsnip2: can you use the amazing kubuntu's apt-file and tell me what package it's on? :( im new to arch lol
<quassel30> don't think there is an equivalent on arch
<bazhang> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 140 kB
<bazhang> quassel30, you are using arch or kubuntu
<quassel30> arch
<ActionParsnip2> ok gimme a sec
<bazhang> bit offtopic for here
<DeVilDeMonde> Nobody?
<bazhang> there is the channel #archlinux for that
<quassel30> ahh thanks, i tried #arch and there's 4 users lol
<bazhang> heh
<ActionParsnip2> quassel30: andy@fileserver:~$ apt-file search libWand.so.10
<ActionParsnip2> libmagick10: /usr/lib/libWand.so.10
<ActionParsnip2> libmagick10: /usr/lib/libWand.so.10.0.9
<DeVilDeMonde> it would be real nice to be able to adjust my mouse resolution to 800 dpi
<quassel30> thanks ActionParsnip2
<ActionParsnip2> !mouse
<DeVilDeMonde> :)
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<victim> DeVilDeMonde: are you using kubuntu 6.8? I can't help with your mouse issue, sorry
<DeVilDeMonde> Yes I am
<victim> I meant 6.10
<DeVilDeMonde> How do you get the user's name to pop up in front of your text?
<DeVilDeMonde> Yes I am
<victim> I just typed the first few letters then pressed tab for auto completion
<DeVilDeMonde> victim: Thank you
<DeVilDeMonde> ActionParsnip2: that had no help on the logitech problem :(
<ActionParsnip2> logitech hate linux
<ActionParsnip2> they flat refuse to support it
<m_tadeu> hi all
<DeVilDeMonde> ActionParsnip2: I see that... I just want to adjust the DPI of it... and the manual led me to create a script in a directory that does not exist...
<victim> DeVilDeMonde: try in #ubuntu there's more than 1300 nicks, somebody there might be able to help
<m_tadeu> I just upgraded to kde4.2.1 in intrepid....now konqueror doesn't load....any ideas?
<ActionParsnip2> DeVilDeMonde: maybe theres some option you can put in xorg.conf to get the dpi
<DeVilDeMonde> victim: Thank you I just might...
<victim> DeVilDeMonde: did you try to create to create the folders and file?
<DeVilDeMonde> ActionParsnip2: well it wants me to put a couple of scripts inside /etc/hotplug/usb/ which seems easy enough, but there's no /hotswap inside /ect there are a few hotswaps elsewhere though...
<ActionParsnip2> DeVilDeMonde: try logitech-applet or lomoco.
<ActionParsnip2> !info logitech-applet
<ubottu> logitech-applet (source: logitech-applet): Logitech mouse tweaking utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4~test1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ActionParsnip2> !info lomoco
<ubottu> lomoco (source: lomoco): Logitech Mouse Control for USB mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0beta1+1.0-5 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ActionParsnip2> my advice is to buy more supprted hardware rather that dodgeytech who refuse to support linux
<DeVilDeMonde> ActionParsnip2: Already got the logitech-applet
<ActionParsnip2> thats all i can suggest myself, try #ubuntu or try later, different users
<DeVilDeMonde> ActionParsnip2: Victim: thank you both heading to #ubuntu now
<shadeslayer> hey cant kpackage edit upgrade my installation like adept??
<shadeslayer> as of ntow i run ap
<shadeslayer> as of now i run apt
<shadeslayer> mention me and ill reply
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: just edit /etc/apt/sources.lst with your favourite text editor
<ActionParsnip2> ive always used that and apt-get
<shadeslayer> uh no i mean like adept used to notify me if upgrades were available
<shadeslayer> isnt that available??
<ActionParsnip2> sudo apt-get install adept-notifier
<ActionParsnip2> might wanna check my sp
<shadeslayer> CLI can be intimidating to first time users
<shadeslayer> :P apt is busy right now
<ActionParsnip2> shadeslayer: well all the guides use it in the official ducumentation
<shadeslayer> well ive been avoiding adept since it removed kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> i got only CLI for 2 days,and i couldnt figure why
<shadeslayer> =)
<irfan> Hi ..
<maggo79> hi there. Is somebody else getting plasma crashes at startup? (kde 4.2.1; intrepid)
<maggo79> (packages from launchpad)
<Azzco> I could use some help sharing sound output between my onboard sound and usb headset. Anyone got some knowledge of the alsa configuration/plugins?
<maggo79> @Azzco: I've done this with pulseaudio+alsa. Without pulseaudio: no idea
<Azzco> maggo79, pulseaudio does not recognize my headset, else I'd do that. =(
<maggo79> @Azzco: strange. have you activated the pulseaudio-alsa plugin?
<Azzco> Huh? Where'd I do that? :s first time I hear about it
<maggo79> @Azzco: /etc/pulse/default.pa
<maggo79> @Azzco: or per user: ~/.pulse/default.pa
<ActionParsnip2> what is it with usb headsets?
<ActionParsnip2> do no companys use the standard 3.5mm jack anymore
<Azzco> ActionParsnip2, why one should use one or why they're so bothersome?
<ActionParsnip2> i just see so many issues with them. i can attatch standard headphones to my soundcard output and it works
<Azzco> lol, Actually I kind of like this headset. I just find it weird that PA recognizes them as input but not output..
<ActionParsnip2> or even into my speaker
<Azzco> maggo79, module-alsa-sink can be used to specify output?
<ActionParsnip2> Azzco: why are they so bothersome, and why dont people just use the interface thats worked for soo long
<maggo79> @Azzco: sorry, it's too long ago that I configured pulseaudio....
<Azzco> maggo79, thanks anyway I think this got me on the right track. :)
<buahhaha> has anybody else had the following error with the show desktop and lancelot launcher widget: "unable to load the widget could not find requested component", i've gotten it after the latest update and can no longer use those two (for me important) widgets
<buahhaha> i've tried removing and adding them but with no success and other widgets do work
<chris-rc1> hi
<chris-rc1> it seems the last update broke a few things in relation to kde 3 apps
<chris-rc1> can anybody still run digikam?
<ec8or> in wich way?
<ec8or> /exit
<chris-rc1> kaffeine cannot find xine any more, and digicam starts and works, but it cannot find showfoto and the kipi-plugins
<chris-rc1> hello. can sb pls tell whether digikam works for them?
<Kbeville> a very good day to the room.........i am using a hp pavilion dv6000 laptop i am using a wireless connection to connect to my home server(WHS) but i keep losing the signal to the server can i be help????
<Kbeville> the wireless signal is good but can't connect to my server
<ActionParsnip2> Kbeville: if you run lspci you will see what your wireless device is, you can websearc using that info
<ActionParsnip2> Kbeville: i'd suggest using a wired connection to get fully updated if it is a fresh install
<Kbeville> thanks
<JuJuBee> Any ideas when the 2..6.28 kernel will be in  repos?
<JontheEchidna> .28 has been in the 9.04 repos for a while
<JuJuBee> Im not using 9.04, using intrepid
<JuJuBee> 9.04 is still beta, right?
<bazhang> alpha5
<ActionParsnip2> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<JuJuBee> Thats what I thought.  Im not experienced enough for beta let alone alpha...
<jialei> 安装KDE后老是崩溃是怎么回事亚
<jialei> 有知道的么？
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chris-rc1> so nobody uses digikam here?
<bazhang> with 4.2 chris-rc1 ?
<chris-rc1> bazhang: yes, 4.2
<bazhang> chris-rc1, thought there was something in the install notes about a conflict with digikam
<chris-rc1> bazhang: it just doesn't find the kipi-plugins and showfoto, but doesn't complain or anything
<rmrfslash> Anyone here use a Dell Studio XPS 1640 w/ kubuntu?
<rmrfslash> (pretty random question)
<rmrfslash> or the Studio XPS 16
<rmrfslash> as it's sometimes called
<rmrfslash> Pretty nice machine right there.
<rmrfslash> 2.4GHz, 1066MHz FSB, 3MB Cache (probably L2), 512MB ATI, 4GB DDR3
<rmrfslash> Wonder how well it will play w/ kubuntu
<rmrfslash> kind of hesitant to get a machine that *may* work w/ linux
<komputes> if I want to stop knetworkmanager from auto-starting for all users, which of the following files should I move (an explination of the difference between these two would be nice as well)?
<komputes> /usr/share/autostart/knetworkmanager.desktop
<komputes> /etc/xdg/autostart/knetworkmanager-autostart.desktop
<JuJuBee> rmrfslash: Only question I would have is the ATI support with linux.  I have not had great luck with ATI and Linux.
<rmrfslash> btw, kubuntu 4.2 fade in fade out boot screen is kind of cool
<rmrfslash> This is what I've heard too
<rmrfslash> :-\
<rmrfslash> what about envy?
<rmrfslash> or is it right down to the driver
<rmrfslash> linux is a nvidia fan?
<JuJuBee> I have older ATI 9600 and used envy to install drivers.  Worked pretty well, but I use dual head setup and always PITA to get set up and even then never exactly as I want it.
<JuJuBee> Yes nVidia works better.
<JuJuBee> *typically*
<JuJuBee> Check specific GPU and compat with linux.
<rmrfslash> yeah... ive had dual display problems on every linux machine i've had regardless of nvidia
<rmrfslash> ATI Mobility Raedon HD 3670
<JuJuBee> I just bought ASUS G71G-A2 ( dual 2.53 , 6M L2, 6G RAM, nVidia 9800M GS).
<rmrfslash> ::: googling :::
<rmrfslash> 6M L2?
<rmrfslash> damn
<JuJuBee> 9800M GS not supported in 177 driver only starts with 180, but 180 not avail for kernel 2.6.27
<JuJuBee> Yea, nice machine.  17"
<rmrfslash> Apparently, according to "opendrivers.com" Raedon 1.2 Linux supports this chipset
<rmrfslash> RaedonHD 1.2 that is
<rmrfslash> Nothing about the "Mobility"
<rmrfslash> not sure if this matters
<rmrfslash> or if the API is the same
<rmrfslash> or whatever is used to communicate w/ the graphics card
<rmrfslash> According to some dude on nabble.com, "According to my xorg.log, the raedon driver supports the following cards"
<rmrfslash> including the ATI Mobility 3670
<rmrfslash> HD
<rmrfslash> Looks like I should be in business w/ this laptop
<rmrfslash> IS this the typical sequence of events for buying a laptop?
<rmrfslash> Checking every component for compatibility?
<bazhang> rmrfslash, just wireless and graphics card mostly
<bazhang> rmrfslash, most every thing works very very well ootb
<rmrfslash> "oobt"
<bazhang> out of the box
<rmrfslash> ?
<rmrfslash> oh ook
<rmrfslash> "Order Submitted"
<rmrfslash> :)
<bazhang> ie upon first install, no config
<ederico> hello, I run KDE 4.2 on Kubuntu 8.10, I have a problem with my DVD-RW drive, it is not reading any CDs or DVDs or rarely does so, I didn't find much on the problem searching online but it seems it is some problem with KDE or Kubuntu, can anyone help?
<rmrfslash> I am not a proud owner of a Dell XPS 1640
<rmrfslash> and I will be installing kubuntu
<rmrfslash> as soon as it arrives
<rmrfslash> First time I've owned a PC in like 5-6 years
<rmrfslash> been using a Mac
 * RurouniJones hisses
<rmrfslash> Hey now.
<rmrfslash> OS X is cool
<RurouniJones> Well, not really, as long as you were using it for the right reasons :p
<rmrfslash> you have to admit
<ghostcube> osx is bsd
<bluecode> when will there be KDE 4.2.1 packages for kubuntu?
<ghostcube> with chains
<rmrfslash> Well, just cuz my old supervisor was a Mac freak
<rmrfslash> so I got a PowerBook G4
<rmrfslash> Served me well
<rmrfslash> too much $$ tho
<rmrfslash> My new place of employment is all linux
<chris-rc1> does anybody have digikam for kde4 running in intrepid?
<tuxi> chris-rc1: are you compiling it yourself?
<chris-rc1> tuxi: no, i just cannot use digikam for kde3 in intrepid any more, so i thought i could install the rc for digikam 0.10
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<tuxi> I'm not a digikam user, so I haven't worked on trying to sort it out -- the version in the repos I'm using appears to conflict with some of the libraries I'm using
<tuxi> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> tuxi .  recommend reinstalling digikam with synaptic or attitude ..they bring the dependencies along with the app in a much more comprehensive and complete manner
<BluesKaj> err aptitude , tuxi
<Exilant> is there any way to get media:/ back in kde4 ?
<BluesKaj> Exilant , look in dolphin for volume (ntfs) , or look for the devices plugged in icon
<Exilant> the device manager seems to dislike encrypted partitions
<Exilant> or internal partitions not mounted
<BluesKaj> Exilant , yeah i remember some complaining about hidden encrypted drives ..makes sense tho :)
<Exilant> dolphin is a bit better, shows external encrypted partions, no internal ones though
<Exilant> but fails to moun(that might be jauntys alphaness)
<BluesKaj> mount -t iso9660 myimage.iso /mnt/device -o loop
<BluesKaj> oh jauny , then goto #kubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> juanty
<DeVilDeMonde> anybody home?
<vbgunz> anybody know how to get really verbose messages on suspend/resume? I am currently looking at pretty much black screens suspending or resuming :/
<DeVilDeMonde> How do i get the fire effect to work in compiz when i close a window?
<genii-around> vbgunz: Not sure there's a way to increase verbosity of the shell scripts ... you may want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3066404 for tips on suspend/resume/hibernation debugging in other ways though
<DeVilDeMonde> Nevermind i got it
<fabio_> hi
<fabio_> can't get strigi to start as a service for using it with nepomuk
<fabio_> someone can help?
<fabio_> someone listening?
<DeVilDeMonde> fabio_: I don't know that much about linux or ubuntu yet, sorry i can't help you
<fabio_> Thankyou Devil
<DeVilDeMonde> i'm still trying to figure out how to use compiz themes LOL
<fabio_> are you using kubuntu?
<DeVilDeMonde> yes i am
<fabio_> Devil...
<DeVilDeMonde> 8.10
<fabio_> wich version?
<fabio_> ok...
<DeVilDeMonde> I knew that was coming ;)
<fabio_> tried kwin compositing?
<DeVilDeMonde> No idea what that is
<fabio_> system setting-> Desktop, and check enable desktop effects
<InfernoLinux> how do i get onto irc.efnet.org im not familiar with konversation or IRC protocol
<fabio_> did you find it?
<DeVilDeMonde> no such entry in system
<DeVilDeMonde> however when right clicking on desktop under visual effects i have extra checked
<fabio_> have yu kde4?
<fabio_> od kde 3.5
<DeVilDeMonde> 4:4.1.4 it seems
<fabio_> ok...
<DeVilDeMonde> had to look at synaptic to tell you that
<DeVilDeMonde> LOL
<fabio_> in the k-menu should be an icon: system settings
<fabio_> find it
<DeVilDeMonde> found it!
<fabio_> ok: in Look&feel you should have Desktop
<DeVilDeMonde> ok clicked
<fabio_> click on it
 * DeVilDeMonde nods and is looking at that now
<fabio_> Enable desktop effects
<DeVilDeMonde> checked already
<fabio_> try ALT+TAB what happens?
<DeVilDeMonde> in fact under that improved windows management it goes through open applications
<DeVilDeMonde> soory typed one thing and stopped when you asked a question
<DeVilDeMonde> it cycles through open applications.
<fabio_> ok...seems that compositing works...wich effect do you desider?
<fabio_> cube shere, snow falling..magic lamp wobbling windows?
<DeVilDeMonde> I have this emerald theme called fire dragon. I'd like that theme enabled
<DeVilDeMonde> But no idea how to enable it
<fabio_> ah ok...
<fabio_> well hardware and drivers works well...
<fabio_> so i think ou have to google a bit
<DeVilDeMonde> yeah got the burn effect enabled on window close, this theme would go well with it.
<fabio_> never used compiz and such 3rd-party things.
<DeVilDeMonde> Already got the theme installed even... just have to figure out how to enable it
<FrauHansen> it there no emerald-theme-manager anymore?
<DeVilDeMonde> it's up, but i see no way to apply the theme
<DeVilDeMonde> double clicking does nothing
<fabio_> try : http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/18451/kde4-compiz-fusion.html
<DeVilDeMonde> Emerald themer 0.7.2
<fabio_> can't help you more than this.
<larsaam> Enjoy your Kubuntu weekend! Bye!
<DeVilDeMonde> hmm it might require a log-out/in eh? NP brb
<fabio_> well..i was asking: someone got strigi with nepomuk working?
<DeVilDeMonde> Doh, no dice
<fabio_> :-(
<DeVilDeMonde> Yeah :(
<fabio_> well
<fabio_> I am leaving now
<fabio_> bye
<DeVilDeMonde> fabio_: ok good luck with your problem, thanks for trying to help
<Takahani> Hi !
<Takahani> Since few days (maybe recent updates), plasma hang randomly, and i need to wait around 10 seconds before any action on the taskbar really occurs
<Takahani> kubuntu 8.10 64 bits, kde 4.2 from backport
<Takahani> any idea ? Is there some log file for plasma action ?
<Takahani> because it isn't a process eating the cpu nor than a disk access
<Takahani> it just wait for something tahtis not happening
<Takahani> ok, nevermind, just hop jaunty won't have this kind of behavior
<Takahani> hope
<kvh> Somehow I borked konqueror and now it won't start; I tried reinstalling, any ideas? findServiceByDesktopPath: searchproviders/.desktop not found
<genii-around> kvh: Try removing it's rc file in ~/.kde/share/config
<kvh> genii-around: nope, didn't work
<draik_> Hello everybody!
<kvh> I've removed the entire .kde and rebooted... no luck
<genii-around> kvh: You could try remove with purge then reinstall (of konq)
<jimdb_> Anyone in here?
<genii-around> jimdb_: Lots. How many are awake is another matter
<draik_> I'm awake :)
<draik_> Hello drostie!
<hn8456> hi
<hn8456> how to disable all Kwin effect in kde 4.1 :) ?
<kvh> genii-around: nope... I wonder what I did... most other KDE apps work
<draik_> hn8456: Do you mean the Desktop Effects?
<hn8456> draik_: yes
<draik_> hn8456: K Menu > System Settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects
<jimdb_> In kde 4.2, something happens while copying files or downloading files just about anything having to do with writing file. What happens is there is a big ring that flashes in the center of the screen. This ting is made up of smaller white circles. I would like to turn it off. Is there a way to turn it off?
<edinho> oi
<draik_> jimdb_: That's the loading image.
<edinho> edinhoo3231@hotmail.com
<hn8456> draik_: thank you very much ! :)
<jimdb_> It flashes all the time. It is annoying
<draik_> hn8456: No problem.
<draik_> jimdb_: Then you can use CLI
<edinho> oi galera
<FrauHansen> jimdb_: do you have folderview as desktop-containment?
<edinho> oi
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> how do i edit /etc/network/interfaces to use custom DNS server?
<jimdb_> LOL no way. It isn't going to happen that way. There has to be a way to turn it off.  It also happens when downloading with firefox
<jimdb_> I have folder view
<edinho> como uszar webcam nesse chat
<loki_> hi all
<draik_> lovre: I was looking online for your inquiry and I came across a site that someone says they did it on Ubuntu and are trying to do it on RedHat. Too bad they didn't mention anything on how they did it exactly.
<draik_> Have you had any luck with http://www.google.com/linux ?
<edinho> driver para webcam
<edinho> noteship
<edinho> 5 led
<edinho> zoom
<edinho> usb
<Slartibartfast> edinho: maybe you have noticed it, but people here talk english ....
<draik_> !br | edinho
<ubottu> edinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<edinho> 1.1ok
<edinho> ok
<lovre> draik_: thank you for looking, i tried but its all still messed up in my head, so i cant figure it all out
<draik_> lovre: I know I've seen something once in the past and that's how I stumbled across OpenDNS, but I'm not sure about where I saw it.
<draik_> Best of luck though.
<lovre> draik_: thanks. .im gonna  need it lol :D
<ubuntu_> help
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> is there a repository for ubuntu that offers to install koffice 2.0 beta 7 ?
<ubuntu_> i just rmoed kde from my ubuntu installation and i cannot get back into gdm
<lovre> ubuntu_: reinstall ubuntu-desktop??
<ubuntu_> and loose all my files?
<lovre> ubuntu_: why would you loose all your files, its just a desktop manager library...
<lovre> a package if you will
<lovre> ubuntu_: i dont mean reinstall ubuntu (OS), i just mean ubuntu-desktop package
<ubuntu_> how do i do that bcos i can't get into the graphic interface only command line
<lovre> ubuntu_: do you have internet access?
<Elone> do it in commandline >.> ~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_> i am using a wireless lan , can i do that?
<lovre> you should be able..
<Elone> then he need to put wireless up in commandline, i don't think ubuntu boot with wlan up
<ubuntu_> ok thanks. i will have to try that.
<lovre> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_> about getting wireless up
<ubuntu_> how do i do thwt
<Elone> !iwconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig
<Elone> blah ~
<Elone> you need to use iwconfig
<Elone> try iwconfig --help you will see the options
<ubuntu_> then connect to my wireless network?
<Elone> ya
<Elone> ubuntu_, http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-iwconfig/ check that out
<ubuntu_> ok thanks.
<draik_> I'm running foremost right now from the img I created from the 500GB HDD. Is there a better method than this?
<chris-rc1> i have compiled digikam 0.10 from the svn repo but i cannot find an executable in /opt/kde4. where is it?
<ubuntu__> thanks to all who responded to my queries. see u soon
<lovre> ubuntu_: good luck
<Elone> hmmm is there any termial based irc client ?
<genii-around> Elone: Quite a few. irssi comes to mind first however
<Elone> so irssi  ^^ thanks ~ goo to know might be hardy someday ;p
<genii-around> Elone: Quite a few people use irssi with screen so they can keep connecting to the same session by ssh wherever they are
<draik_> This is slightly off-topic and I apologize, but I want to know... Can someone recommend a book on PHP, Ruby on Rails and MySQL?
<Elone> genii-around, i see
<Elone> draik_, book for dummy? or O'Relly? ;p idk
<draik_> I really like O'Reilly's work.
<Elone> draik_, i think that they have everything XD
<draik_> OK. I just want something that will give me the ins and outs of the aforementioned topics
<draik_> Thanks Elone
<genii-around> Any boks by Oreilly or Wrox are usually good
<genii-around> *books
<draik_> I have a few O'Reilly books, but didn't know if there was something more with more details and such. Not that O'Reilly doesn't provide it, just want to know my options.
<J_A_X> erm, what the hell, just upgraded xulrunner and firefox, now firefox and konq won't boot up
<J_A_X> great
<J_A_X> anyone know how to revert back an upgrade?
<valgaav> you may have the old packade in /var/apt/cache/
<valgaav> try installing it out of there
<Tm_T> J_A_X: are you using KDE 4.2 from ppa ?
<pawleeq> hi what should i do to installa kde4.2.1 ?
<Tm_T> pawleeq: wait until it's announced in kubuntu.org
<Tm_T> pawleeq: and then read announcement carefully
<J_A_X> tm_t: ya
<J_A_X> it runs in safe-mode
<Tm_T> J_A_X: ppa is not for "normal users"
<J_A_X> but when i try to run it normally, it quits right of the bat
<Tm_T> J_A_X: kubuntu-experimental is for developers testing and so on, so it's known to get breakages
<J_A_X> good point, but there was a reason why I went with it...
<J_A_X> anywho, I'll remove it from the list, but is there a way to revert back the last upgrade?
<Tm_T> J_A_X: was, though, still it was and is unstable
<Tm_T> J_A_X: no reasonable way, nor reason in firefox case
<Tm_T> J_A_X: anyway, KDE 4.2 is in backports
<pawleeq> Tm_T: well, I switched to kde on my work computer, where I normally use gnome and 4.2.1 was there, so I thought it has been osfficily released
<Tm_T> pawleeq: jaunty?
<J_A_X> well, I could remove xulrunner, remove ppa then reinstall right?
<pawleeq> Tm_T: intrp
<Tm_T> J_A_X: xulrunner is not from ppa (:
<J_A_X> when what came from ppa that might crash firefox and konq
<Tm_T> pawleeq: so you have some source providing 4.2.1, did you check kubuntu.org announcements?
<J_A_X> then*
<Tm_T> J_A_X: firefox crash is prolly not from ppa
<Tm_T> J_A_X: but Konqueror was in crashy state earlier today
<J_A_X> hum...
<J_A_X> so, any suggestions then?
<Tm_T> J_A_X: for firefox, no idea, for Konqueror yes, upgrade from ppa or remove ppa and packages installed from there and then reinstall them from backports
<pawleeq> Tm_T: I checked them, the strange thing is, the sources are the same on both machines
<Itacious> Hey all, just a quick question: How do I set up IRC in Kopete? (I'm using Pidgin right now) I don't see IRC in the account types?
<J_A_X> Tm_T: and how would I do that?>
<Tm_T> J_A_X: sorry, you have to ask from someone else
<Tm_T> Itacious: it's still unstable in Kopete, so doesn't exist in Kubuntu
<ibuffy> http://dpaste.com/8003/ , is there something wrong with my repository list? because i updated with the notification icon in the system tray and now my plasmoids aren't working
<Itacious> :(
<Itacious> Thanks anyway.
<ibuffy> well... the notes plasmoid and the show desktop
<ibuffy> i tryed apt-get install kdeplasmoids and of course have unmet dependencies: kdeplasmoids: Depends: kdeplasma-addons but it is not going to be installed
<chris-rc1> ibuffy: are you in intrepid with kde 4.2?
<ibuffy> chris-rc1: yes
<chris-rc1> ibuffy: the package name for plasmoids has changed since 4.1, i believe
<chris-rc1> ibuffy: the package name for plasmoids has changed since 4.1, i believe
<chris-rc1> ibuffy: it's now kdeplasma-addons
<ibuffy> do i need: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<Tm_T> ibuffy: proposed ones are "under testing" I believe, so if you don't like to be tester...
<ibuffy> not right now
<ibuffy> i just think some of these repos contradict each other, of course i don't know enough about apt
<chris-rc1> ibuffy: no, you don't
<ibuffy> chris-rc1: lol, that is vague. what are you saying? i don't know much about apt or what?
<chris-rc1> ibuffy: what you need is the ppa repos for kde 4.2. i wouldn't recommend proposed. these packages will be in backports later, i think (not sure though)
<chris-rc1> ibuffy: the 'no, you don't' comment referred to 'do i need this archive'
<ibuffy> okay, just making sure :)
<chris-rc1> do sudo apt-get install kdeplasma-addons
<chris-rc1> or use adept/synaptic
<ibuffy> http://dpaste.com/8021/
<ibuffy> i did install kdeplasma-addons earlier though right after mentioning the problem
<ibuffy> and the plasmoids are back
<draik_> What is a good data recovery tool within Linux? I had a 500GB HDD that had 350GB for Linux. I did a quick format to NTFS and I want to know how to get it back.
<ibuffy> so why won't kdeplasmoids install?
<chris-rc1> ibuffy: so everything okay now?
<chris-rc1> ibuffy: why do you want kdeplasmoids?
<ibuffy> it's listed, why not
<ibuffy> more plasmoids can't hurt
<gorgonizer> ibuffy: are you on kde 4.2?  as kdeplasmoids is 4.1.x :)
<chris-rc1>  this is really disturbing. i've just installed digikam and kipi-plugins from the svn repos and digikam cannot find kipi-plugins. just like when i use the kde3 version of digikam
<chris-rc1> this is what i'm saying. kdeplasma-addons replaces kdeplasmoids
<ibuffy> gorgonizer: i am indeed on 4.2 ...i've suspected that one of the repositories is wrong.
<chris-rc1> this is just a leftover from 4.1. don't worry
<gorgonizer> ibuffy: as chris-rc1 states, kdeplasmoids is the name of the package for 4.1.x, kdeplasma-addons replaces it in 4.2.x
<ibuffy> why is it still there?
<chris-rc1> not a technical question, so too hard too handle :-)
<chris-rc1> to
<gorgonizer> as 4.1.x is still in the main kubuntu repos.. for people who didn't want to upgrade to 4.2 :)
<ibuffy> who wouldn't want to upgrade
<ibuffy> it was mostly unstable for me and missing a lot
<ibuffy> anywho
<gorgonizer> ibuffy: that is a question I cannot answer
<ibuffy> hehe
<ibuffy> it was rhetorical
<chris-rc1> can anybody tell me if digikam-kde4 works for them on intrepid?
<gorgonizer> oh.. apologies :)
<ibuffy> np :)
<ibuffy> okay then, chris-rc1, Tm_T, gorgonizer, thank you all
<RPS> Hello Guys, I'm DL'ing the KDE desktop and installing it for the 1st time and ...well I'm not sure wherew to start to tell the truth.
<Exilant> RPS: kde 4 is a mess, yes
<RPS> I'm a Ubuntu 8.10 user
<Bou> RPS: not your fault
<RPS> oh boy ...are you trying to scare me? ;)
<Exilant> in version 4.2 (jaunty) it's almost usable
<RPS> Exilant, kde?
<Exilant> yes
<gorgonizer> I find it useable (4.2.1) on Intrepid :)
<Bou> me too
<RPS> So I take it that it's a bit messy then
<Bou> RPS: no
<Bou> RPS: but different from KDE3 for sure
 * RPS wonders what he is getting into
<Bou> RPS: that's why KDE 4.2 is "The Answer" ;p
<Exilant> well, for me it's really almost usable, some things are really cool, some things are just arghh
<gorgonizer> RPS: it is not as organised as KDE 3.5, but after some investigation it becomes easier :)
<RPS> I'm a complete newbie to kde ...I'm getting nervous
<Bou> why?
<Exilant> rps, just go with the flow, kde doesn't bite
<Bou> you should be excited, not nervous :-)
<RPS> I have the configure KDM blue screen looming in my terminal as we speak
<gorgonizer> no need to feel nervous.. there are always people willing to help.. get stuck in ;)
<RPS> so its asking me to choose between gdm and kdm
<RPS> If I choose kdm will it put me in the kde environment immediately?
<RPS> well it does say default, so this is where I'm deciding what will be the default then?
<Bou> sounds like yes
<Bou> but anyway you can always switch at login step between gdm or kdm
<RPS> I chose gdm
<Bou> then at login step you will have to choose kdm if you want to see KDE
<RPS> I'm sure I'm worried about next to nothing ....this is only a gui after all
<Exilant> RPS: it's just the login screen
<luigica2003> ciao
<luigica2003> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Exilant> you can choose to start a kde or gnome session in both kdm and gdm
<Exilant> (or xdm)
<RPS> well my terminal window is in a calm state again ...do I just log out and back in to get into the kde eniv.?
<Exilant> you log out, in gdm you search for some session type dropdown or so, and choose kde
<Exilant> or kwin --replace, if you just want to get a look at kde-like windows :)
<RPS> I do see a lot of new programs listed in my applications area
<RPS> kwin?
<RPS> so I can get a look without logging out then?
<Exilant> kde's window manager
<Exilant> well, won't give you much of kde
<Exilant> and might crash
<RPS> I'll just log out and give it a whirl
<Exilant> to get it full, you'll have to log out
<arnon> hello
<arnon> im using konversation client
<RPS> I'll be back shortly with my impressions
<arnon> and when im trying to connect to quakenet
<arnon> the server says i have trojan
<arnon> is it because of the client?\
<RPS> well, I logged out and I saw no option to log back in under kde, so I then I rebooted the pc and it showed the kubuntu splash screen, but booted right back into ubuntu
<winterz> I somehow nuked my xorg.conf.  is there a tool to help me probe my hardware and regenerate the file?
<gorgonizer> RPS: on the gdm/kdm screen, there should be an option called Menu, within which there will be a Session option, from which you can select which environment to boot into (I think)
<RPS> gdm/kdm ...where do I find that?
<RPS> I've been digging around looking for the clues
<failers> RPS /etc/init.d/kdm
<failers> if thats the one you meant
<failers> oh sorry didnt read previus texts
<failers> RPS forget what i said
<RPS> I thought I would have an option at login
<failers> ^^
<Exilant> rps, in gdm, you should be able to start kde
<Exilant> otherwise, if you want to change to using kdm, try dpkg-reconfigure kdm/gdm
<RPS> so I hear, but I've not unlocked the secret yet. .lol
<Exilant> :)
<cjae> Ok the computer in question had an onboard ati graphics installed and I don't believe that the ati fglrx driver was installed. Now the computer has a nvidia 7400 geforce card pci-e in it but kde window manager freezes upon login, here are the steps ive done so far
<RPS> I thought it was as simple as making a choice at boot up
<cjae> recovery mode xfix, I think this issues the sudo dpkg --reconfigure -xserver-xorg?
<cjae> then I took it to the console and stopped kdm
<trappist> cjae: you got an extra hyphen in there
<cjae> trappist: used recovery mode
<cjae> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cjae> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cjae> sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde-window-manager
<tony403> i have no write access on my linux partition when booting. is there a way to fix this?
<cjae> sudo apt-get -f install
<cjae> and kwin still freezes after login
<cjae> so does mean that the ati driver could be loading and causing issue
<cjae> or that the onboard is not shut offf in the bios properly
<cjae> this is kubuntu 8.10 btw
<RPS> gorgonizer, where do I find the gdm/kdm screen?
<gorgonizer> the login screen..
<gorgonizer> on kdm the menu is in the bottom right hand corner.. I have no idea where it would be on gdm..
<Exilant> where you type in your password and such
<tony403> anyone know the default root password?
<Exilant> tony403: there is none
<RPS> like the screen to dual boot ...where I can chose ubuntu or XP?
<tony403> i can't write to my linux partition so it's prompting for a root password. wtfsck?
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: its in the left corner in GDM
<RPS> I glanced over it and I didn't see kubuntu listed, but I may have missed it
<Exilant> tony403: ubuntu uses sudo. try your own password
<shadeslayer> press F10
<shadeslayer> and then change session
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: cheers for the info :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> np
<RPS> dang no luck with f10
<shadeslayer> RPS: for w??
<shadeslayer> *what??
<RPS> sorry I thought you were speaking to me
<shadeslayer> RPS: and ypu want to do what??
<shadeslayer> *o
<RPS> boot into kde
<shadeslayer> and you have GDM??
<RPS> it showed kubuntu while the pc was booting, but went straight into ubuntu
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> you havent set  kubuntu to default
<shadeslayer> ><
<RPS> yes I chose gdm when I was installing the kde desktop envir
<shadeslayer> ok logout
<Exilant> rps, do you have autologin or so enabled?
<RPS> I thought I could chose at login
<shadeslayer> yes you can
<shadeslayer> XD
<RPS> well this pc dual boots XP
<shadeslayer> that sounds familiar
<shadeslayer> " yes you can "
<RPS> so it brings up a window to chose xp or ubuntu
<komputes> How can I turn off knetworkmanager for all users?
<shadeslayer> RPS: and then you reach the login screen if you choose ubuntu
<shadeslayer> right??
<RPS> Nope ...it just boots right into ubuntu if I chose it at the dual boot screen
<Exilant> rps, that with xp/buntu is grub.  kdm/gdm is the program that starts the x server (graphical ui)
<shadeslayer> oh auto login is enabled
<shadeslayer> Exilant: yeah its auto login
<RPS> I am clay ...mold me
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> ok open  the login prefrences window
<shadeslayer> sys>admn>login
<shadeslayer> done??
<RPS> yeah
<shadeslayer> go to the security tab
<shadeslayer> disable automatic login
<RPS> that was too simple ...I swear I'm not an idiot ...I just play one on irc
<shadeslayer> then logout press F10 and select your session i.e KDE or GNOME
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> try it
<shadeslayer> linux is not hard
<nacer> hi
<shadeslayer> !hi | nacer
<ubottu> nacer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shadeslayer> RPS: success??
<RPS> .lmao ...ubuntu just doesn;t want to go away
<shadeslayer> haha
<RPS> I tried hiting F10 multiple times
<shadeslayer> well did you get to the login screen??
<RPS> it just ignored me
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> well how about switching to KDM??
<RPS> where it asked for my user name?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<RPS> I'll try it one more time
<RPS> hang tight
<RPS> Houston, this isn't Kansas anymore
<shadeslayer> RPS: any luck??
<shadeslayer> :P
<RPS> .LOL I was lost
<RPS> yes
<shadeslayer> what happened??
<RPS> I was like ...okkkkk where do I get started
<shadeslayer> last time
<RPS> I'm in kde
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> i mean where did you get lost??
<RPS> I'm just saying I was L O S T lost
<nacer> dam kde4.2 crash from today update i think
<nacer> plasma crash
<shadeslayer> me too
<RPS> well nothing looked familiar
<shadeslayer> once only tho
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<RPS> well I'm here ....now what? .lol
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> KDE runs a bit hot on my notebook
<RPS> is there any tricks to try out
<shadeslayer> i use XFCE and GNOME more often
<shadeslayer> to try out what??
<RPS> well where is the minimize button on windows?
<nacer> how can i remove plasmoid from kde init ?
<RPS> it's like being on mars
<fosco_> nacer, take a look on the ~/.kde/autostart folder
<nacer> fosco_: nothing here
<shadeslayer> RPS: oh youre comparing linux to win XD
<XenThraL> whats the difference between the DVD and the CD images? whats extra on the DVD?
<RPS> .omg its a little like Vista ....DANGER DANGER
<shadeslayer> no its not
<shadeslayer> XD
<shadeslayer> enable desktop effects
<shadeslayer> :P
 * shadeslayer twirls the cube
<shadeslayer> :)
<nacer> laradji@PtiPanda:~/.kde/share/config$ rm plasmarc
<nacer> laradji@PtiPanda:~/.kde/share/config$ rm plasma-appletsrc
<nacer> resolv my pb
<RPS> that window that popped up from clicking on the bottom left tab looks a lot like vista
<shadeslayer> oh that
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> press Ctrl+F11 and twirl your cube
<RPS> system settings>general>appearance?
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> i think
<shadeslayer> theres a checkbox
<shadeslayer> [] Enable desktop effects
<RPS> 4 desktops I assume
<RPS> is there a channel that deals with these effects?
<Pici> RPS: #compiz-fusion
<RPS> huh, so they handle this too then?
<RPS> I'm idling in there as we speak
<shadeslayer> #kde
<shadeslayer> all about kde
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> twirl the cube twirl the cube
<Pici> shadeslayer: stop.
<shadeslayer> ok
<RPS> is there an easy way to get away from this hideous sky blue nightmare that is the default?
 * shadeslayer sulks
<shadeslayer> RPS: kde-look.org
 * RPS just figured out he may have offended someone else's favorite theme
<RPS> sorry
<kevin__> heey
<RizR> hey guys just switched to kde (kubuntu) after a 2 yrs affair with gnome. things aren't where they used to be in kde 3.5 :-)
<failers> :)
<kevin__> lol
<RizR> firstly, in current version the default setup of panel is sorta floating. Meaning there is no empty space on the panel.
<RizR> If I  put less stuff things like tray get resized to occupy empty space
<RizR> do I make sense? if yes then how to get rid of this setting and switch to the usual panel behaviour that leaves empty space if there are less items than the space
<RizR> let me know if I dont :)
<failers> RizR i dont quite get what you mean but this is how my desktop looks like http://bayimg.com/jaNPoaABo
<RizR> ok
<RizR> failers: I'm not able to get the "empty space" you've between firefox icon and tray
<failers> oh
<RizR> failers: my tray and clock resize to occupy all available space
<failers> ah ok
<[kabotage]> cant alt tab after typing compiz on konsole. :(
<failers> test add the activity handler
<failers> or what the widget is called in english
<wallshot> is anybody familiar with jaunty system not booting up after attempting to suspend to disk?
<failers> i got my kubuntu in swedish but its something with activity handler :P right click on the panel and panel options -> add widget
<wallshot> when it boots up, a couple lines scroll by and it goes to a blank screen with flashing cursor.  further attempts to reboot result in same thing.  is there any way i can clean up what was done with suspend to disk so the system boots normally?
<RizR> hm
<RizR> activity bar?
<failers> might be yes
<RizR> is that a widget? activity handler?
<failers> activity bar might be the one
<RizR> what does it do?
<failers> if its the one it should be it is that space you want and it shows all windows you got up and running
<RizR> ah
<RizR> thats the thing :) I've got dual-head and i usually list all windows on panel on one monitor and icons and tray on the other one
<RizR> the thing you mean is task manager
<failers> ye ok
<RizR> is there any free space widget available?
<RizR> I see that system tray is the main culprit. if I add it on an empty panel it occupies it without any option to resize it
<AlexZion> Hi everyone , is the Alt button same as Meta button in Kubuntu ?
<genii> AlexZion: No, Alt is Alt and Meta is the "Windows" key
<sille> experiencing an annoyance. |Previously running programs start up  automatically after a reboot.  I'm probably a little dense, but is there a system setting that will control this feature?s
<AlexZion> ok , should I restart after change between Alt and Meta on the setting panel of windows bheavoir ?
<AlexZion> because otherwise , doesn't look to works ....
<AlexZion> I change in system settings/windows bhevoir /window action , the Alt option , with Meta option , but it's still the same
<AlexZion> I mean I get the sameasbefore by pushing Alt , and nothingusing Meta ...
<RPS> Guys it turns out that when i installed KDE a little while ago I got the old version. What command line should use to get 4.2?
<J_A_X> can anyone of you guys help me with my audio?  I'm going with alsa and it's freaking killing me.  It keeps not working between audacious and \flash player
<J_A_X> like if the whole card locks up
<AlexZion> I got it , it was a compiz settings ...
<RPS> I guess everyone is at breakfast lunch or dinner ...depends on the part of the globe you might be on
<Laeborg> !jbod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jbod
<Laeborg> hmm. can i setup a jbod under install?
<Laeborg> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Exilant> RPS: you'd have to use some backport
<Exilant> or jaunty :)
<RPS> pardon me I was away
<RPS> Hmmm and the plot thickens
<amgarchIn9> if flash has no sound where to look for it?
<RPS> Exilant, is it worth the hassle or should I just wait?
<Exilant> dunno, gave up on 4.1 pretty quick, and used 3.5 in the meantime
<Exilant> but after hearing aarons speech at the release party of 4.2, i'm giving it a try
<RPS> man it kills me when something DL's and it doesn't give you an option on where it puts it
<RPS> I DL'ed a new theme for KDE and it never gave me a chance to pick where it went
<Exilant> they are hidden somewhere in .kde
<RPS> It's still like walking on Mars
<Exilant> i guess it's ok as long as kde knows where they are, without kde you can't really use them anyway
<RPS> I was getting help earlier and almost panicked when I I went to click on the terminal and it wasn;t there
<RPS> It was funny
<RPS> is there a divide between ubuntu and kubuntu to the point where someone over on the ubuntu channel would get bent out of shape if I asked for help getting 4.2?
<failers> RPS
<RPS> its more about the correct command than the actual information itself
<RPS> yes?
<failers> wait just checking name fast
<failers> :P
<failers> bah cant remember but on kubuntu.org is a guide for 4.2
<failers> wait il give you it
<failers> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<failers> there is guide how to get it
<RPS> ah ha
<drostie> It isn't a great guide.
<failers> why not
<RPS> it seems odd to me that kde has its own web browser
<failers> it does Oo
<drostie> failers: because people who install from the experimental ppa sometimes have to run a dpkg reconfigure, or don't understand exactly what "uninstalling plasmoids" entails, etc.
<failers> yes but 4.2 arent meant to be installed for those users :P
<RPS> that part was making me tilt my head a little ...I'll admit it
<drostie> I've seen a lot of people in #kubuntu who've borked their setups via the experimental ppa. It's not the most common thing, but it happens often enough.
<failers> beginners that doesnt know what they are doing should keep to the safe ppa's :P and not the experimentals
<RPS> I have a couple of experimental things installed, but I had help doing it since I knew I could create havoc
<amgarchIn9> so there is no sound in flashplugin unless I manually start "pulseaudio". Why so?
<amgarchIn9> this kde 4.2
<valgaav> works for me in jaunty
<valgaav> and was working just fine in intrepid with kde 4.2 when I used it
<valgaav> I'm on 64bit though
<RizR> Hi, I'm running kde4 (kdebase-bin version is 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1) on kubuntu.
<RizR> It's got a horrible dependency issue with several of kde packages
<RizR> is this a known thing?
<RizR> please see an example here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127409/
<scordy> ciao
<RizR> when i start with downgrades it just messes the whole thing up (never finishes)
<amgarchIn9> RizR: I understood plasmoind are yet not compatible with libplasma3, uninstall them, or aptitude dist-upgrade
<amgarchIn9> *plasmoids
<m_tadeu> RizR: I think that's mainly due to incompatibility between libplasma2 and libplasma3...they don't seem to live both in the same system
<SandGorgon> is qt4.5 part of the upgrade to KDE 4.2.1
<RizR> amgarchIn9: its just one example :-) I tried compiz-kde as well.
<RizR> m_tadeu: I didn't chose any by selection :-) How to make sure one stays? basically when I install kde they both install automatically with something or other
<RizR> whats the way out of it with having a working system?
<RizR> Any name of packages that I install and remove everything else?
<m_tadeu> RizR: since you're on kde4.2, try to get rid of everything that uses libplasma2
<m_tadeu> RizR: the only way to be sure right now is to jump to jaunty, I gues....since intrepid with kde4.2.x is quite a misc between 2 kde versions
<RizR> m_tadeu: My hands are already getting itchy about the dist-upgrade :-) Only thing holding back is that it's still in alpha stage.
<RizR> m_tadeu: I'm using nvidia 7800 gtx with nvidia driver and dual head. u reckon it's gonna be ok with alpha?
<m_tadeu> RizR: I know...I'm willing to try it on the weekend(on a friends pc, of course :P)
<m_tadeu> RizR:  i guess the drivers will be the same....not sure dough
<m_tadeu> RizR: but understand that some plasmoids won't work since you installed kde4.2 due to libplasma
<RizR> m_tadeu: ok and how's it going to work in the final jaunty
<RizR> m_tadeu: Is this resolution on the list I mean?
<m_tadeu> RizR: that won't be a problem in jaunty, since it only uses kde4.2.x
<RizR> m_tadeu: I've never really paid attention to how dist-upgrade works but I magine it's going to wipe out old packages (minus user settings) and install new ones for them. IS it that simple?
<amgarchIn9> RizR: dist-upgrade deleted all broken libplasma2 dependecies for me after I gave up to resolve the coflicts manually
<m_tadeu> RizR: dist-upgrade is quite the same as upgrade, but allows you to upgrade system stuff(not only apps)...aldough I think the kernel is an exception
<RizR> ok thanks guys. I'll be back in few mins.
<failers> how do i update from 8.10 to jaunty
<failers> do i have to reinstall=
<RizR> I'll spend some time on investigation and see if I convince to do dist-upgrade
<amgarchIn9> RizR: but I wasnt upgrading to Jaunty, only to intrepid-backports
<pm2> Is there a known issue with Firefox crashing frequently under the latest Kubuntu?
<tdn> I have some files with filenames in some strange encoding. Is there a program that can "guess" which encoding it is? I want to convmv them to utf8.
<eli_> hi guys - i need some help with installing a new driver
<Trijntje> i'm running kubuntu 8.10 in virtualbox and i'm trying to get compiz scale plugin working. It shows as activated but the key bindings dont work, any sugestions?
<sille> Previously running programs start up  automatically after a reboot.  Is there a system setting that will turn this feature off?
<DeSian> who is the keyboard layout in Kubuntu?
<m_tadeu> sille: yes, on system settings....then on session manager
<DeSian> idon't found somthing about keyboard layout switching!!
<amgarchIn9> DeSian: System Settings -> Regional & Language
<eli_> DeSian: what is the problem?
<eli_> can someone help me to install a new driver? it's already compiled to *.ko file.
<amgarchIn9> eli_: install it somewhere into /lib/module/KERNELVERSION, depmod -ae, modprobe DRIVERNAME
<DeSian> amgarchIn9: i want to test kde, but really is no good coise :D
<DeSian> the keyboard layout switching in total Bugy
<DeSian> ððđŋŋŋ
<DeSian> jðđ®đĸ
<DeSian> srry
<amgarchIn9> DeSian: работает!
<DeSian> amgarchIn9: the keyboard layout dont worked for me
<DeSian> ku_ara
<DeSian> if i type with ku_ara in terminal worked, but not in kate or her
<eli_> amgarchin9: can we make it step by step? It's my first time
<DeSian> đjđ
<amgarchIn9> eli_: first, find if there is a way to avoid doing it, kernel module installation is not a piece of cake
<amgarchIn9> what driver is it?
<eli_> amgarchin9: it's a driver for lenovo sl500 series
<eli_> it appaears that usual thinkpad acpi doesn't support well hotkeys and brightness control
<amgarchIn9> eli_: lsmod | grep video ? that module controls brightness
<Dekans> is there a repo with koffice 2 beta 7 ?
<Dekans> I have beta 5 for now
<Dekans> I'd like to test the last one
<RizR> amgarchIn9: I already upgraded to intrepid-backports. And I think that introduced this issue.
<eli_> video                  29460  0
<RizR> amgarchIn9: could you tell me what repos you've ( or haven't)
<eli_> output                 11776  1 video
<eli_> amgarchin9: i've posted the output of lsmod
<RizR> my /etc/apt/sources.list looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127444/
<amgarchIn9> RizR: intrepid-backports and medibuntu in addition to default ones. Medibuntu is irrelevant for your case
<RizR> ok. thanks.
<amgarchIn9> eli_: start "acpi_listen" and try pressing special keys
<eli_> amgarchin9: ok, the brigtness control keys show video LCDD 00000086 or 87
<eli_> amgarchin9: sound controls are dead
<amgarchIn9> eli_: and both have no intended effect?
<amgarchIn9> eli_: get kubuntu Jaunty alfa *.iso, burn with usb-create to a LiveUSB and see if things get better with kernel 2.6.28
<eli__> thanks, i'll try this
<lazzurs> Evening all has anyone seen Riddell?
<Dr_willis> !seen riddell
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Dr_willis> :()
<Dr_willis> not me.
<laci> píse tu niekto aj po slovensky?
<laci> ír itt valaki magyarul is?
<amgarchIn9> laci: maybe #ubuntu-hu ?
<jimmy51_home> hello, how can i configure transmission to only deal with encrypted traffic?
<_kw> is there any info about when kubuntu will have kde 4.2?
<Philo06> Speaking of that, how can you check your KDE ver?
<_kw> hm, just check the about box of the control center I'd guess?
<kaddi> i finally realised, that my konqueror is also crashing. is there a workaround? (other than simply enter a location that konqueror should open, to avoid the startscreen)
<Dr_willis> or the menu items in any app.. if it a kde 4 app that is.
<Dr_willis> :)
<joel> hello
<Philo06> It says 3.5.10, but the interface is KDE4
<amgarchIn9> Philo06: Help -> About KDE
<kaddi> !hi |joel
<ubottu> joel: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<joel> speak french please
<kaddi> !fr |joel
<ubottu> joel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<joel> welcome
<_kw> so any idea when 4.2 will be a part of a non-alpha kubuntu?
<amgarchIn9> Philo06: some older apps use older kde
<drostie> _kw: April.
<joel> ok merci
<joel> bonne soirée
<_kw> ok
<drostie> Possibly a little sooner.
<Philo06> Well, that doesnt help me then.
<drostie> (with a jaunty beta)
<Philo06> Obviously just checking an application isn't enough.
<_kw> ok, so it's coming with jaunty basically
<kaddi> bonne soirée ;)
<_kw> which is going from alpha->beta in april (roughly), any ideas when it's out of beta as well?
<_kw> or is there no timeline for that yet?
<drostie> Jaunty is 9.04, which means it gets released 04.2009. It's out of beta in april.
<drostie> It transitions from alpha to beta somewhere in between.
<drostie> Possibly next month or so.
<_kw> ah oki
<drostie> er, this month rather.
 * drostie still thinks it's February :-/
<_kw> ;-)
<Philo06> Ah, it's 4.1.4
<_kw> it's been a week already ;)
<drostie> _kw: The TU Delft has eaten my brain :-P
<_kw> I see :-)
<BentFranklin> I usually log into my Kubuntu 8.10 through NX.  But I do have a console.  I logged in on that recently, then when I logged out, expecting to se  the login menu again (all the user names), it crashed to text.  Yet my system is still running fine otherwise.  How do I restore the kde (4.1) on the console?
<Dr_willis> restart the kdm servife perhaps?
<BentFranklin> There isn't even a prompt on the console.  I can log in and get a fien KDE session remotely.
<BentFranklin> ^fine
<BentFranklin> How woudl I restart kde?  Can I do it just on that display?
<amgarchIn9> BentFranklin: ssh, ps x, and kill all your pids
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart on the terminal
<BentFranklin> that one sounds better!
<giles> hello I am trying to find out if msn/wlm is working in kopete 0.70.0
<BentFranklin> DaSkreech: I have to type that on the tty?  Because there is no prompt.
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: You said you can get a remote connection ?
<BentFranklin> yes
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: On the remote connection pull up a konsole and type that
<corvix> hi there ... I just found a few issues on kubuntu jaunty and wonder if they are already known / whether I should report them ...
<BentFranklin> DaSkreech: Nice magic!  Why didn't that affect my remote X/KDE display also?
<DaSkreech> magic :)
<giles> I have looked in all the obvious places, and cant find wheter it should be working or not.
<DaSkreech> giles: What version is your libmsn?
<DaSkreech> corvix: #ubuntu+1
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: Your X session from the remote display never goes through KDM
<corvix> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> Restarting doesn't harm any X server that's doing a remote connection
<giles> DaSkreech: 0.1 i think.
<DaSkreech> giles: Should work
<giles> hmm
<amgarchIn9> BentFranklin: you should have listened to me
<BentFranklin> amgarchIn9: I did run ps aux, to try to figure which process to kill, but it's confusing because it only displays the first 15 chars of each command that started the process.
<BentFranklin> If I had killed kdm woudl that have restarted it also?
<giles> I just do killall kdm
<BentFranklin> Where can I read more about the relationship between displays, X, kdm, and KDE?
<giles> DaSkreech: do you know how to get kopete to display msn debug info per chance?
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: Yes
<DaSkreech> giles: #kopete
<amgarchIn9> BentFranklin: ps x | grep startkde
<giles> I tried there they are ignoring me :(
<DaSkreech> giles: Doubtful. Probably just sleeping :)
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: KDE is a desktop Environment
 * giles knows they are not really ignoring him and are probably sleeping
<giles> ;)
<DaSkreech> KDM is the long lived script that manages the X session as well as takes special Non-X related commands like ACPI shutdown and reboot commands
<DaSkreech> X is the window server
<amgarchIn9> BentFranklin: or ps x | less and then left arrow
<giles> KDM is a script?
<BentFranklin> DaSkreech: I'm reading that kdm can spawn KDE or Gnome.  I assumed every application that started with k was related to KDE.  That's where the confusion was.
<DaSkreech> giles: Process is a better word
<giles> indeed the K in KDM stands for KDE
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: All it does is start a script on the other end That can be kdeinit startgnome e-init.sh or just xterm
<giles> i.e KDE Display Manager (is that right?)
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: The K comes in when someone in KDE clicks Shut down or restart (hibernate etc) KDM knows how to deal with it
<DaSkreech> GDM probably doesn't
<amgarchIn9> BentFranklin: *right arrow, that is
<DaSkreech> So if you log into Gnome from KDM you may not be able to shut down from inside Gnome and you must logout first
<BentFranklin> Is the a gdm then?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> and a XDM
<OutoLumo> kdm is the kde-related script that has the same functionality s Gnome related gdm and X related xdm. It let's one start a session, e.g. KDE or GNOME session. Basically it's just a X-window script with a theme.
<drostie> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<BentFranklin> And when I come in remotely it doesn't go through the login screen so I never touch kdm I go straight into KDE
<OutoLumo> !xdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdm
<giles> OutoLumo: Your use of the word script is very confusing
<giles> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Display_Manager
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: Right
<BentFranklin> OK, I'll read for a while, but I'll be back!
<DaSkreech> AmyRose: !! hi!
<OutoLumo> giles, sorry, I though it runs on bash 8^X
<DaSkreech> OutoLumo: no There is nothing stopping it from doing that but it actually doesn't
<OutoLumo> ok, sorry... my misunderstanding (new day, new idea)
<giles> OutoLumo: Its a program
<giles> writtern in C no doubt
<DaSkreech> c++
<pippo_> [|-ppc-w-|]-xdcc-002
<giles> pippo_: say again?
<DaSkreech> hi coreyman
<giles> pippo_: did you just paste a password to the wrong window?
<AmyRose> DaSkreech: Hey :D
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<giles> wb pippo_
<DaSkreech> giles: Shhhhhhh
<DaSkreech> let the password slide :)
<giles> heh
<DaSkreech> AmyRose: I've been missing you
<DaSkreech> I should aim better eh?
<giles> lol
<giles> I am gonna use that one on my gf next time she says she misses me.
<AmyRose> DaSkreech: I've been busy
<AmyRose> And I didn't really care for KDE 4.0 and 4.1...
<AmyRose> 4.2 is a different story altogether though
<coreyman> hi daskreech
<DaSkreech> giles: X-D
<DaSkreech> AmyRose: Ha ha Wait till KDE 4.3 envy kicks in
<DaSkreech> how goes it coreyman?
<coreyman> daskreech good, munchin on puffs cheetos
<Fieldy> can i upgrade cleanly from 8.04.2 in-place to 8.10?
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: In general yes
<Fieldy> worth a shot i suppose (i keep full backups)
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: I don't expect data loss
<noaXess> how to get information, if a package is installed or not?.. with apt-get?
<DaSkreech> You may want to back ~/.*
<Fieldy> i had installed kde4 quite a while ago through some info that used to be in the topic here, do i need to manually remove that first?
<Fieldy> i back up /  :)
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: Likely
<drostie> noaXess: [aptitude search packagename].
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: Not that it harms anything it just makes things cleaner
<Fieldy> i'm hoping that's as easy as using adept to uninstall the kde4-meta or whatever
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: it is
<Fieldy> phew
<drostie> erm.
<drostie> noaXess: [aptitude show packagename].
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: And as it stands 4.2.0 is in main 4.2.1 is in the repo in the topic
<coreyman> Fieldy that is why i put my ~/ in a different partition
<DaSkreech> So if you like you can have no extra repos and get 4.1.4 turn on backports and get 4.2.0 or turn on the repo in the topic and get 4.2.1
<Fieldy> yep me too i'm very familiar with partition layouts and backups :)
<DaSkreech> Who complained about too much choice with KDE? :)
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: So what would you like to upgrade to? :)
<Fieldy> hrm. i see many kde4 items in adept that are installed but none of them sound like the main one thing to tell it to uninstall (and take the rest of that kde4 with it)
<coreyman> fieldy oh ok :D
<Fieldy> 8.10
<coreyman> i think its kde-desktop
<coreyman> or something like that
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: kdelibs5
<Fieldy> yeah it's kubuntu-kde4-desktop it looks like
<Fieldy> time to push a backup first...
<coreyman> yea that fieldy.
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: It's kdelibs5
<Fieldy> DaSkreech: it's not 5 here
<devilsadvocate> Fieldy, removing kubuntu-kde4-desktop wont remove kde 4
<coreyman> oh mabye im wrong then
<amgarchIn9> DaSkreech: did you just say 4.2.1 is available in some repo?
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: what do ou have for kdelibs?
<Fieldy> i don't have anything close to kdelibs5
<DaSkreech> amgarchIn9: Topic
<coreyman> a sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-kde4-desktop wont?
<DaSkreech> coreyman: No that installs but it's a fake package
<Guest70208> c ou pour les français?
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Fieldy> wait i see it now, i was filtering on "kde4" so now i see kdelibs5 ... 5? where did they get that # from?
<DaSkreech> kdelibs is always +1 to KDE version
<Fieldy> curious
<AmyRose> DaSkreech: Why is that?
<DaSkreech> so to get rid of all of KDE 3 you remove kdelibs4c2a
<Fieldy> okay so if i remove that in adept, it'll take the rest of kde4 with it?
<Guest70208> merci
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: Pretty much
<Fieldy> ok
<Fieldy> once i'm ready, what do I do to upgrade the whole install to 8.10?
<DaSkreech> coreyman: You understand dependencies ?
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: What would you like to upgrade to? 4.1.4 4.2.0 or 4.2.1 ?
<amgarchIn9> DaSkreech: topic what? sorry I dont get it
<Fieldy> 4.2.1 i guess, but again i'm not interested in just kde but the whole install
<Fieldy> i'm removing 4 here to clean it up first
<DaSkreech> amgarchIn9: type /topic and look at the last link That repo has 4.2.1
<coreyman> yes daskreech
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: I know
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | Fieldy
<ubottu> Fieldy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Fieldy> ok
<Fieldy> cool, i'll have a read
 * Fieldy is looking forward to support for my video card too (geforce 9600)
<DaSkreech> coreyman: Right so kubuntu-desktop depends upon a whole slew of packages even though it's empty just so they get installed
<Fieldy> full support that is
<DaSkreech> But nothing really depends on it
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> coreyman: What you want to remove is the packages that all of KDE depends on
<DaSkreech> which for the most part in this case is one package
<devilsadvocate> coreyman, the virtual thing is kind of one-way, basically. top of the tree - you can chop it off without bringing down the whole thing, but you need the whole thing to put it up in the first place
<DaSkreech> You have strigi and akonadi and stuff that isn't KDE
<coreyman> i understand dependencies
<coreyman> i just thought kde4-desktop was the main one.
<DaSkreech> but it's mostly done :)
 * DaSkreech shudders at the removal of Gnome
<Fieldy> i thought so too but it sounds like experience shows wrong :)
<coreyman> brb
<DaSkreech> coreyman: It depends on a lot of things. Nothing depends on it
<DaSkreech> You remove it and no one cares
<Fieldy> how do i controll what items in /etc/init.d start up at boot? I'm interested in stopping a few things from starting
<DaSkreech> It's the guy in the corner at the party who needs to be there but if he walks out no one knows
<DaSkreech> Fieldy: update-rc.d
<JuJuBee> How do I find out what chipset my wifi is using?
<JuJuBee> Can't connect to my router with new laptop.
<Fieldy> DaSkreech: okay, thanks
<Fieldy> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/vmware exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)             is that a problem?
<Fieldy> uh n/m i'm using it wrong
<Fieldy> actually i'm confused. i just want to stop vmware from starting, not remove the script.
<amgarchIn9> JuJuBee: lspci -v
<JuJuBee> Atheros - AR928x
<amgarchIn9> DaSkreech: 4.2.1 is not in my intrepid-backports yet
 * AmyRose can't wait for KOffice 2.0 to be final
<amgarchIn9> JuJuBee: it may lie though lspci -n gives raw product numbers
<AmyRose> And are there any plans for OpenOffice.org to support KDE 4? I haven't found any info on this after days of Googling this.
<RizR> how do I span one wallpaper across both monitors in dual-head setup in kde?
<coreyman> rizr twin view?
<coreyman> rizr what version of kde
<coreyman> rizr kde4 has better support for dual-head
<coreyman> ok ask and dont look for a response
<RizR> sorry mate
<RizR> coreyman: I was away for a sec. kde4.2.x got compiz on
<RizR> coreyman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127481/ my xorg.conf
<RizR> alt+F2 doesnt seem to work in kde4?
<coreyman> rizr ill take a look in a sec
<RizR> coreyman: thanks
<DaSkreech> amgarchIn9: I know I just said it's not in backports
<DaSkreech> AmyRose: Dont get hopes up for Kofice 2.0
<DaSkreech> AmyRose: OpenOffice.org actualyl just droped KDE support from the build scripts
<Fieldy> nasty
<DaSkreech> RizR: run krunner
<coreyman> rizr let me guess the top area is black
<coreyman>     Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024, DFP: 1680x1050"
<coreyman>     Option	   "TwinViewOrientation" "DFP Below CRT"
<DaSkreech> ack!
<coreyman> replace the resolutions with your resolutions
<RizR> coreman: hmmm
<RizR> no black areas
<coreyman> i mean your other monitor
<coreyman> rizr.
<coreyman> or whatever you have your bg color set to
<coreyman> do what i gave you.
<coreyman> change your orientation
<coreyman> to what yours is, your crt may be to the right
<coreyman> if it is, put Rightof where Below is.
<AmyRose> DaSkreech: Why? Are they GNOME-only now?
<DaSkreech> Gtk
<DaSkreech> OpenOffice isn't Gnome
<DaSkreech> I think they may be dropping some scripts for the changes coming
<RizR> coreyman: ok next.
<coreyman> rizr you replace     Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"  with that?
<DaSkreech> and all OO.o support is KDE3 in anycase
<AmyRose> DaSkreech: I hope they don't only focus on GTK now...
<DaSkreech> So they may when the dust settles introduce new KDE4 support scripts :)
<DaSkreech> AmyRose: With Koffice coming up as competition?
<RizR> yes
<DaSkreech> They better play nice :)
<RizR> i did but dont get it :) why different resolution?
<coreyman> Rizr also take the -1 off TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder
<AmyRose> DaSkreech: But you said don't count on KOffice 2.0! =P
<coreyman> rizr replace the resolutions with your resolutions
<DaSkreech> AmyRose: Koffice 2.0 == Amarok 2.0 == KDE 4.0
<RizR> coreyman: aha. ok.  1 sec
<DaSkreech> I said  Koffice is coming up as competition
<DaSkreech> Koffice 2.0 is not comeptition
<coreyman> rizr leave the -1 on there for now, and if it doesn't work we'll take that off.
<DaSkreech> Koffice 2.4?
<DaSkreech> Could be veeeeery nice
<AmyRose> Ah
<Kovert> is there a fix for the fact that after i updated to 4.2.1 the screen saver cant be set to not lock?
<RizR> coreyman: ok. done
<RizR> rightof/RightOf. case sensitive?
<coreyman> rizr probably
<coreyman> once done, ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x
<JuJuBee> Anybody help me get my wifi connected?  Atheros ath9k kernel module
<RizR> coreyman: OK, my problem is not dual-head. my dual-head is fine. I just need my wallpaper to span on both monitors rather than two separate wallpapers
<coreyman> rizr i know.
<RizR> everything else works fine. I don't have cloned displays
<coreyman> rizr i had to do this to get it to span
<RizR> coreyman: ok.
<coreyman> rizr oh wait
<coreyman> rizr you mean the wallpaper is being displayed twice? and you don't want that?
<RizR> may be if mood takes :-)
<RizR> but right now i would really like to have one image span across both
<coreyman> hmph.... i misunderstood what you said then.
<coreyman> but your xorg should be fine still.
<DaSkreech> RizR: Probably a bug/wishlist on that in bugs.kde.org already find it and vote
<RizR> no worries
<coreyman> with that config
<RizR> ok
<RizR> DaSKreech: thanks :)
<RizR> ok one more thing. where do I setup keyboard shortcuts for any apps?
<coreyman> see when i used nvidia it wasn't displaying the wallpaper twice, and i had to do those options to get it to do that... it just wasn't displaying anything at all on my other monitor
<coreyman> when i used nvidia-settings*
<RizR> icc
<RizR> in my case gnome just doesnt do it. understandable cuz gnome doesnt have that option. when i logged into kde however, it just did by default.
<coreyman> rizr i know a technique you could use to have the same image on both monitors.
<RizR> for gnome to work like this i've to use compiz's plugin
<RizR> coreyman, what's that?
<coreyman> cut the image in half with the gimp right click desktop2 put part 2 on it, right click desktop one and put part 1 on it
<RizR> :)
<RizR> hack
<coreyman> i like the default kde background :d
<RizR> :)
<RizR>  where do I setup keyboard shortcuts for any apps?
<coreyman> rizr i know that one.. one sec
<jussi01> system settings, keyboard and mouse
<jussi01> RizR: ^
<coreyman> computer>systemsettings>keyboard and mouse
<RizR> jussi01 yes there
<RizR> the one i'm looking for is alt+f2 for krunner
<DaSkreech> RizR: Most apps have it on settings -> Configure shortcuts as well
<RizR> but it's already there
<jussi01> !tab | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaSkreech> RizR: you have to start krunner once
<DaSkreech> after that alt+F2 works fine
<Kbeville> hi to the room i am using a hp pavilion dv6000 that the one with the remote (rc remote for windows media cente) i am now using xbmc can it work with xbmc???
<coreyman> tab isn't working
<RizR> DaSkreech, doesn't
<DaSkreech> If you logout of a KDE session kruner will restart next time you login
<RizR> DaSkreech, I started krunner from konsole
<coreyman> afk a while.
<RizR> DaSkreech, oh. alright. Where do auto start programs go?
<DaSkreech> RizR: Did krunner pop up?
<RizR> DaSkreech, yes
<DaSkreech> then what did you do?
<RizR> DaSkreech, sorry, it pops up when I started manually. Will logout-login in a min.
<DaSkreech> RizR: Wait
<DaSkreech> press alt+F2 now
<Kbeville> i miss that
<DaSkreech> It should pop up that
<RizR> DaSkreech, nop.
<DaSkreech> >_>
<DaSkreech> RizR: What KDE are you running?
<DaSkreech> Kbeville: Hmm?
<Kovert> is there a fix for the fact that after i updated to 4.2.1 the screen saver cant be set to not lock?
<RizR> DaSkreech, 4.2.x
<RizR> something
<DaSkreech> >_>
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Not sure haven't heard of that yet. check in #kde
<Kbeville> i got cut off
<DaSkreech> RizR: kquitapp krunner && krunner
<DaSkreech> RizR: Wait. What WM are you using ?
<RizR> DaSkreech, compiz
<Kovert> trying the second apt-update of the day
<RizR> DaSkreech, I see krunner is running in the background
<DaSkreech> RizR: That would be the problem then
<DaSkreech> I don't know that compiz sends the right dcop to trigger krunner
<DaSkreech> RizR: run kwin  --replace
<RizR> DaSkreech, can always use compiz for this. but that's not the ideal solution. let me switch compiz off and see
<DaSkreech> then try alt+F2
<RizR> nop
<RizR> doesnt work
<DaSkreech> run the kquitapp command again
<DaSkreech> I think that it will then reregister with kwin
<RizR> DaSkreech, works now
<DaSkreech> RizR: ok
<DaSkreech> What did you need in compiz?
<RizR> DaSkreech, so it's compiz. what do you reckon should be the solution then?
<RizR> DaSkreech, in compiz? compiz :-)
<RizR> DaSkreech, I just like it :-)
<DaSkreech> :-) What about it?
<RizR> DaSkreech, ok funny. now it work with compiz. I just started it when kwin was the active WM
<DaSkreech> Whoot :)
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> that wrks
<RizR> emm few things. wobbly windows
<DaSkreech> kwin has wobbly windows
<RizR> does it?
<giles> wobbly windows heh
<RizR> where are the settings?
<RizR> i guess i need to explore :)
<DaSkreech> restart kwin with --replace
<giles> you have to enable desktop effects
<DaSkreech> and then press alt+F3 -> Window Settings
<DaSkreech> Should be pretty easy to figure out after that
<DaSkreech> RizR: also try ctrl+F9
<RizR> neat :-)
<RizR> DaSkreech, prefer compiz though :p
<DaSkreech> RizR: Cool just letting you know there are options
<RizR> it's pretty nice though. thanks for this :)
<RizR> I've been using gnome for a while now. last experience with kde was with opensuse a while back. and i see why i used to use kde :)
<RizR> thanks for the help man. take care
<DaSkreech> Cool I'm off
<kaste> nas
<ubuntu_> amgarchin9: i'm trying the 9.04 but it's not working better
<mging> ho aggiunto il repo launchpad kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu per installare kde4.2 nella mia intrepid... ora però non funziona piu niente... se lancio il demone kdm mi dice stat /usr/bin/kdm: No such file or directory
<tanjir> can anyone tell me how can i install matlab?
<Fanfare> Hi @ all. Any suggestions on this one? A Fax-Solution Kabc <-> capisuitefax. http://rafb.net/p/nkvNYp12.html
<Fanfare> tanjir: sry, dont know matlab.
<Fanfare> tanjir: This one? http://www.mathworks.de/products/matlab/index.html
<Fieldy> hello, i just updated from hardy heron to 8.10. i have an nvidia gt 9600 video card. my display is flickering about 5 - 10 times a minute, it's very irritating. anyone know about this issue?
<Fanfare> Fieldy: Not really, but maybe u should setup ur xorg.conf again...
<Fieldy> hm. i've never set it up in the first place, how do I trigger this?
<Fanfare> Fieldy: one way is to delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf Or better move to xorg.conf.backup
<Fanfare> restart X then and then rerun jockey
<Fieldy> Fanfare: okay then it'll just get regenerated?
<Fieldy> where can I find jockey?
<Fieldy> actually... this is kde4 that search bar in the menu may help
<Fanfare> default is to generate with the opensource driver  (IIRC)
<Fieldy> oh okay. got it.
#kubuntu 2009-03-07
<Fieldy> ah i see. this is giving me the option of the restricted drivers. but first i'll just remove the conf and log out/in, i'd rather use the open ones...
<Fieldy> brb
<Fanfare> jockey-kde should be found in k-menu
<Fanfare> ok, then drop jockey, as thats for the binary driver...
<josh-l> hey folks, what browser do you guys use most? do you find that it can handle lots of open tabs, an/or lots of tabs with apps (music, video, java, flash, etc) ?
<Fanfare> josh-l: I use Konqi for most cases but i dont do much music / video...
<josh-l> I recently tried kubuntu (for kde) again which I try every major ubuntu release, and found the browsing the only thing that was very lacking for me... if it werent for that I would have kept kde
<bazhang> you can install any browser on kubuntu josh-l
<bilicki> is KDE4.2 the official stream or not?
<josh-l> bazhang: I know... i found firefox, konqueror, and opera all to be the same...
<bazhang> not yet
<bilicki> when will it be?
<bazhang> jaunty
<bazhang> ie 9.04
<josh-l> unstable with many open tabs, and/or many open web apps
<bilicki> but I can still install it, right?
<bilicki> are there any potential problems??
<bazhang> josh-l, then likely bad extensions, no flashblock, no adblock etc
<bazhang> bilicki, rave reviews so far; though I have no trouble with 4.1
<josh-l> what do you mean by bad extensions? And I shouldnt need flashblock or adblock to have 5 open tabs 3 - 5 open with apps
<bilicki> what's the command for installing amarok 2.0
<bilicki> i am lazy to look it up :)
<bilicki> amarok-kde4
<bazhang> bilicki, but then again worksforme is not a good idea to go by :)
<bilicki> or something?
<maco> josh-l: are you using adobe flash?
<maco> josh-l: if so, that's probably the issue
<maco> josh-l: that plugin is really unstable. it crashes, the browser'll usually go with it
<bazhang> josh-l, extensions that use way too many cpu cycles/badly coded
<josh-l> maco I believe so, whatever kubuntu-restricted-extras installs, also I should mention I use 64bit os
<bilicki> yes, it is amarok-kde4
<bilicki> i am a genius :)
<maco> i use NoScript and don't have any problems with crashes. then again, when i didnt use NoScript i still found Firefox to be much more stable than others said
<josh-l> i guess theres no real reason to be a purist (maybe just OCD) but i never liked mixing gtk+qt either way around
<bazhang> there is something to make gtk apps more qt-ish though
<maco> that was my aesthetic excuse for not using kde apps before
<maco> its ugly though
<bazhang> hardly a reason not to use ff though imo
<maco> the bottoms of the tabs get all cut off and the edges of the tabs aren't redrawn and ugh
<josh-l> am i right to think there is no real reason (non aesthetic reason) to not mix gtk and qt?
<bazhang> you are correct
<josh-l> okay i'll give kubuntu another try by installing kubuntu-desktop, if soomehow ican get through the browsiing issue i'll rfeinstall with kubuntu cd (i know not necessary, but i'm a purist)
<josh-l> and ocd
<bazhang> wow I havent called offtopic in here yet.
<boboso> when i make changes to the panel like add a shortcut for a program it is not there after i shutdown the pc and then log back in.....any ideas?
<maco> boboso: lsattr
<maco> bah
<maco> lsattr ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<maco> and ls -l on the same file
<Fieldy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<boboso> maco: after the lsattr ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc and the ls -l i get plasma-appletsrc in that folder is that what i need?
<Fieldy> is it just me, or does adept crash a lot?
<maco> boboso: im asking for the output
<boboso> maco: http://pastebin.com/d20748980
<Noize> hello. does any one know a solution for using the gps of a mobile phone in kubuntu?
<maco> boboso: what about the ls -l one?
<boboso> maco: http://pastebin.com/d39d1bec1
<maco> boboso: all the permissions are fine, so i dont know
<boboso> k ty
<PKodon> Okay, how do I get the menu bar back in the chat window of Kopete?
<PKodon> No matter where I right-click, there's no choice for bringing it back, once it'
<PKodon> s hidden
<stdin> try Ctrl-M
<Fieldy> hello, i just updated from hardy heron to 8.10. all is going well, except that I can no longer fully connect to my vpn server with kvpnc. The server accepts the connection, and in fact everything is fine except the very last step: the server tells the client what its new default route should be, but the client never actually does so, and just sits there. any ideas?
<Noize> Does anyone know if it is possible to share the gps of a Nokia 6220 via USB with my laptop?
<cahuez> buenas noches a tod@s...
<cahuez> una consulta del intrepid ibex..
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cahuez> checking...
<cahuez> done and sorry, I'm checking kids's homework, hehe; thanks anyway...
<BigMike> hi all
<BigMike> how do I stop programs from autostarting on boot??
<cjae> hey is a non-experimetal kde 4.2 set to release or will it be just for jaunty
<cjae> for intrepid
<cjae> cause you can enable it via the ppa repo but are going to deliver for intrepid through the non-expermimental repos or will kde 4.2 just be for jaunty
<zaibach333> how come when I move video players around and use alt-tab the video I'm playing is a black box?
<vicent> hola
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vicent> hello
<fosco_> hi
<vicent> there are not more channels in this server?
<fosco_> thousands of them
<Fieldy> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Fieldy> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vicent> how can I get a list of channels?
<fosco_> and open your eyes
<vicent> ?
<vicent> how can I get a list of channels?
<fosco_> type /list
<bazhang> err not the best way
<bazhang> that will list them all
<fosco_> if using xchat right clic on the channel window and choose Server - List channels
<vicent> thanks to both
<bazhang> try /msg alis help
<bazhang> vicent, ^^
<Fieldy> hello, i updated from hardy to 8.10. the only issue I'm having is that despite after a modprobe tun , I simply do not have a tun0 (or any other tun*) network device. this is in stark contrast to hardy heron, does anyone know if I'm doing something wrong?
<bazhang> vicent, it will still be a big list for example if you /msg alis list #ubuntu-*
<bazhang> but nothing near /list which may crash your irc client
<fosco_> crash? i've done it right now
<fosco_> :-?
<bazhang> the command /msg alis list <parameter> is what freenode staff recommend
<cjae> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<draik_> When using foremost, how can I search for 'mp3' files? It won't let me. I have done a numerous amount of other filetypes, but MP3 doesn't seem to be allowed for an odd reason.
<ibuffy> http://dpaste.com/8404/
<ibuffy> yikes
<ibuffy> i can't have that!
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: So DON"T do that :-)
<ibuffy> i didn't :P but... i need to remove mysql
<ibuffy> reinstall it
<ibuffy> i have a feeling i'm still going to get that suggestion if i try using apt again :|
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: Then try apt-get --reinstall install mysql-something
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: Why you think you need to re-install it?
<cjae> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101481
<Fieldy> could someone with 8.10, who also isn't using a tun network device, do me a favor? sudo modprobe -rav tun ; modprobe -v tun ; dmesg | grep tun | tail ; sudo ifconfig -a | grep tun
<cjae> this fixes most things broken by apt
<Fieldy> because when I load the tun modules, I get no tun0 (or any other) tun device. this is preventing me from being a VPN client.
<cjae> ok if an update screws up something e.g color of my panel how do I set it kde back to defaults rm -rf ~/.kde erases to much stuff
<cjae> or mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old
<silentContender> Can some one help me fix KDM so I can login?  (I'm using Ubuntu with KDE 4.1)
<login_> animal32cm
<draik_> silentContender: Why can't you login in the first place?
<silentContender> draik_, I could not tell you.  The shell won't even let me log in
<silentContender> draik_, I turned on my computer earlier and everything was fine. I install couple packages and turned it off.  Now, I can't log in
<josh_> HAI SEXY PEOPLE :)
<bazhang> josh_, ??
<draik_> silentContender: How big is your HDD?
<silentContender> 80GB
<josh_> draik is filthy :P ;)
<bazhang> josh_, stop that
<draik_> josh_: LOL :p
<josh_> bazhang; spoilsport ;D
<bazhang> !ot > josh_
<ubottu> josh_, please see my private message
<draik_> silentContender: can you get a command prompt?
<josh_> bazhang you bully. leave me alone !
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: is it possible your HD is 100% full?
<silentContender> draik_, Only a root shell in recovery.
<draik_> Slartibartfast: That's what I'm getting at
<bazhang> josh_, this is support; take chat elsewhere
<Slartibartfast> just asking
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, my HDD is quite empty (only ~10GB used of 80(
<josh_> you didn't have to be so rude; mister.
<draik_> silentContender: Get to it and type "df -h"
<draik_> OK
<draik_> Slartibartfast: No worries. I was leading up to it but wanted to see what's stopping KDM
<josh_> thanks for the help guys :D LOVEYOUALLSOMUCH x
<luani> est ce qu'il y a un forum kubuntu ou ubuntu en francais
<silentContender> draik_, Ok, I was wrong 19GB used, 43Gb free
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<josh_> OUI; JE PARLE FRANCAIS (:
<luani> thanks
<josh_> de rien ;D
<josh_> AU REVOIR MES AMIS x
<draik_> silentContender: While at the prompt, type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<silentContender> draik_, In the recovery root prompt?
<draik_> silentContender: Yes please.
<silentContender> Ok
<silentContender> draik_, Done
<draik_> silentContender: OK. Any errors?
<silentContender> draik_, My wireless keyboard doesn't work anymore.  (Well I can change session but can type to login)
<silentContender> can -> can't
<draik_> reboot
<silentContender> draik_, Ok
<silentContender> draik_, I'm back in the recovery root
<draik_> silentContender: What is the error message you get when you try to get to a standard login?
<silentContender> draik_, I get none.  I login into KDM, the screen goes blank and I get kick to the shell.  Which I still can't login from.
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: Do you not have a seperate /home partition ?
<draik_> silentContender: Odd. Ok. What happens if you type "startx" from the root recovery prompt?
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, No I do not (stupid mistake)
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: well i was asking, because maybe that one was full and would not let you login.
<silentContender> draik_, tried that earlier and it works fine except no mouse (and possibility keyboard)
<draik_> silentContender: Ok. Let's try this...  "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<silentContender> draik_, the computer runs on wireless, so...
 * Slartibartfast hates all the wireless shit which doesn't work anymore without a GUI 
 * draik_ agrees with Slartibartfast
 * cbwcjw does too
<silentContender> draik_, Oh startx returns an error of "Failed to initialized GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found).  I use a Geforce 6200
<draik_> AHA!
<draik_> Probably a bad driver
<draik_> Type this in... 'dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<silentContender> draik_, I would assume so, but the hardware driver installer recommend this one
<draik_> silentContender: Recommended for me is 177 and I'm using 96
<silentContender> draik_, output: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.********
<draik_> That's fine
<silentContender> draik_, I'm using 177
<draik_> silentContender: reboot and check it out
<silentContender> draik_, check what?
<draik_> If your issue has been resolved now that you ran the last command I provided you
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: first try to delete the line "Driver      "nvidia" " from /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...... and see if you then can login
<draik_> Slartibartfast: It would be removed by now with the last command. It's going to be a plain xorg.conf now
<silentContender> I've rebooted
<draik_> OK... and?
<Slartibartfast> draik_: Sorry ... the text seems to get a little slow here :-) ....
<draik_> Slartibartfast: No worries.
<silentContender> Into recovery, Do I need to boot to kdm
<draik_> Wait
<silentContender> Ok
<draik_> You keep getting the Recovery Mode option instead of the regular login from GRUB?
<silentContender> draik_
<draik_> ?
<silentContender> draik_, no I just go to recovery because its the only place I have a shell
<draik_> Try the regular login
<silentContender> ok
<Slartibartfast> draik_: this nvidia driver would not disbale his normal shell login
<Slartibartfast> disable*
<silentContender> draik_, same problem again
<draik_> Slartibartfast: When I ran it last it removed my nvidia options
<silentContender> I'm starting to think it may be some thing else.
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: If you choose console login and this fails, does it give you an error message?
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, I login and immediately get logged out.  If I log in with a bad login I get "login incorrect"
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: i mean from the KDM menu you can choose console login
<draik_> Slartibartfast: I am starting to think something got fubar'd from the last update
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, Yes I can.  I tried earlier and its the same
<silentContender> draik_, same here
<Slartibartfast> mmmm ... people have to do a lot to get the system that " fubar'd " :-)
<ibuffy> was afk. Slartibartfast, wanting to reinstall so i can get my username, i forget it
<ibuffy> figure might as well go through the setup process again
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, I install a couple package last time, but nothing involving kdm
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: What kind of packages ? ... Did it say it also to remove packages ?
<draik_> silentContender: 'apt-get --fix missing'
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, okular packages and something else (trying to remember)
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: maybe search the web ... let me see "mysql lost admin password reset"
<silentContender> draik_, well the computer I'm trying to fix has wireless (and it's using ndiswrapper)
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy:  well i think a lot of other people have thought about it also :-)
<ibuffy> i know the passwd, i just forget the username
<ibuffy> hehe, i sure hope so. i feel stupid
<silentContender> draik_, how would I setup the wireless
<draik_> silentContender: That, I honestly do not know
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: aahh ... well i think mysql keeps a db about usernames and so ... but i am not that good in db administration :-)
<silentContender> draik_, I'll try to, give me a sec
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: maybe you can ask in #mysql ...
<DarkriftX> is there a way to disable a display without restarting x?
<ralph> how to check my systems charencoding?
<DarkriftX> i have 2 displays, laptop screen and a 28" monitor. I do not need the laptop display and would liek to disable it. I also woudl like a way to do so without restarting X if possible (someone told me it was if I had something installed but cannot remember what it was)
<Slartibartfast> ralph: type in console echo $LANG
<ralph> Slartibartfast: ok, that is LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 . should be OK, but, kdialog gives me something else...
<saber_> hi
<cbwcjw> !hi | saber_
<ubottu> saber_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<silentContender> draik_, Still working
<Slartibartfast> Mmm does KDE use a different one? .. don't know :-)
<draik_> silentContender: What is still working?
<silentContender> draik_, I'm still working on the wireless connection
<draik_> Ah
<draik_> OK
<piolinjazz> al lucho le gusta el piko
<saber_> 안녕^^
<bazhang> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<saber_> thank you~
<DarkriftX> anyone here use a laptop with an external screen?
<luani> ubuntu en francais
<luani> ?
<cbwcjw> !fr | luani
<ubottu> luani: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cbwcjw> darkriftx: sorry, i was being lazy. I do
<DarkriftX> i have a laptop with a 1280x800 display and a new 28" 1920x1200 monitor. I want to figure out how to easily (and without restart) disable the laptop display and use only the external if possible. i think i just read that i need twinview to do this but i havent tried (getting ready to)
<DarkriftX> do you have any suggestions for my case?
<DarkriftX> my laptop screen keeps going crazy when it goes to sleep, so i just would rather disable it (but only when the external is on)
<cbwcjw> darkriftx: you could use nvidias, or just use the laptop itself
<DarkriftX> i cant figure out how to make the laptop shut its screen off (it has a hotkey to shut off the external though)
<cbwcjw> darkriftx: try finding a button, oh, maybye the same hotkey works?
<DarkriftX> nope
<DarkriftX> external on/off only
<DarkriftX> lemme try enabling twinview and see if that will work for me
<DarkriftX> if not, ill be back
<silentContender> draik_, you still there?  I have an internet connection
<silentContender> draik_, what do I need to do?
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: draik_ said something about "apt-get --fix-missing"
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, I tried and nothing happened, currently trying to update
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, ideas?
<Slartibartfast> mmm ... think think :-)
<Slartibartfast> so in recovery console you can do 'su your_username' ?
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, I'll try in a moment, the comp still updating
<Slartibartfast> sounds a little like something from authentication got deleted
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, should be done updating in a few seconds
<Slartibartfast> OK .. you can go from recovery console to normal login without reboot with the ue of "init 5" command
<Slartibartfast> s/ue/use
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, should I try su
<Slartibartfast> yeah
<silentContender> Slartibartfast, su works
<Slartibartfast> can exit by CTRL d
<silentContender> exited
<Slartibartfast> try init 5
<silentContender> At KDM, attempting to login
<Slartibartfast> ok
<silentContender> And back at the shell
<Slartibartfast> no luck then
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: still logged in as root?
<silentContender> And it's screwed.  Have to reboot.
<silentContender> It's a mix of login and shell!?!?
<SilentDis> got a bit of an odd problem.  i have 3 HDs in my computer.  I knew 2 were old, and so / and /home are on partitions on the brand new drive.  I have /tmp on one of the old drives, and swap on the other.  one is finally failing, clicking repeatedly.  it is driving me insane!  i want to switch swap and /tmp over to my known-working drive (probably just a /tmp under / on sda1 and a swapfile for now).  help?
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: what is screwed?
<silentContender> the computer is stuck between a shell and login
<DarkriftX> ok, disabling xinarama allowed me to disable the laptop display, seems to be working good for now. I have an old xorg.conf i can replace the current with should i need the laptop display working again
<DarkriftX> thx for the help cbwcjw
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: so no root prompt ?
<silentContender> Yeah, I've rebooted
<draik_> silentContender: I'm sorry, I was eating some cereal AFK. Where are we at now?
<silentContender> draik_, I have an internet connection and that's it
<silentContender> draik_, Slartibartfast had me do some check with "su" and "init 5"
<draik_> silentContender: Ok. As root, 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<Slartibartfast> draik_: his apt-get --fix-missing did do nothing
<draik_> OK
<SilentDis> !tmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp
<SilentDis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<draik_> silentContender: That's what I wanted to know. What did it say?
<silentContender> draik_, nothing.
<Slartibartfast> draik_: i think he has some problem with authentication ... and probably it is getting logged in /var/log/messages
<silentContender> draik_, It just upgraded like normal
<cbwcjw> darkriftx: Awesome.
<draik_> silentContender: 'tail /var/log/auth.log' and what do you have?
<silentContender> draik_, "FAILED LOGIN (1) on 'tty1' FOR 'UNKNOWN', Authentication failure"
<piolinjazz> al lucho le gusta el pico
<piolinjazz>  al lucho le gusta el pico
<cbwcjw> !es | piolinjazz
<ubottu> piolinjazz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slartibartfast> !it| piolinjazz
<ubottu> piolinjazz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<Slartibartfast> piolinjazz: 你好吗？
<piolinjazz> la tuya
<piolinjazz> ?
<piolinjazz> and you
<piolinjazz> ?
<silentContender> draik_, before that: "pam_unix(login:auth): check pass; user unknown" and "pam_unix(login:auth): authentication failure; logname=LOGIN uid=0 euid=0 tty=tty1 ruser= rhost="
<Slartibartfast> i'm ok :-) thnx
<silentContender> That seems important
<silentContender> Does that mean, I need to make a new user?
<draik_> The first one has me wondering if your user was deleted or something since it is marked as 'UNKNOWN'.
<draik_> Should have had your username there, IIRC
<silentContender> Same here
<draik_> Yes, try to make a new user
<silentContender> Anything else I can do?
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: when making a new user be sure it will get added to the adm and admin groups as well
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: otherwise you won't be able to use sudo
<draik_> silentContender: As root, 'adduser <username> <group>'
<draik_> Yup
<silentContender> draik_, what should group be?
<silentContender> Should it be "root" or my own?
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: groups should be username (your username) adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin
<draik_> silentContender: IIRC, should be the same as your username along with Slartibartfast's suggestions
<silentContender> So "adduser <username> <username> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin"?
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: yes
<draik_> silentContender: Yup
<silentContender> it says only on or two names allowed
<draik_> OK, then just use your username and admin for the group and then we'll add the rest later
<silentContender> Have to go, thanks for the help
<Slartibartfast> silentContender: :-) maybe first try to make "adduser <username>"
<Slartibartfast> then userad -G adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin <username>
<draik_> Slartibartfast: I was thinking of doing just that, but wasn't sure of any conflicts for not having groups
<silentContender> got a new username, I'll look this up tomorrow. Thanks guys
<Slartibartfast> draik_: I think the normal adduser will already set the standard groups ... only without the adm and admin groups
<draik_> Slartibartfast: Good to know. I'll put that in my notes. I have to go too, being called for other issue on another Kubuntu desktop.
<Slartibartfast> OK OK .. good luck
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<draik_> Slartibartfast: Off the top of your head, what is needed for CD playback?
<Slartibartfast> draik_: eeeh something from kdemultimedia i think
<draik_> OK. I'll look into that when I get to their desktop.
<draik_> Thanks Slartibartfast for the extra brain cells on silentContender's issue.
<Slartibartfast> draik_: :-) .. just trying to help.
<ibuffy> oh well, i'm doing it
<ibuffy> apt-get remove mysql-*
<ibuffy> there goes about 500 apps
<ibuffy> guess i'll reinstall kubuntu-desktop when this is through
<Slartibartfast> ibuffy: Noooooooooooooooo
<ibuffy> haha
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<ibuffy> too late
<Slartibartfast> O oh
<ibuffy> i needs me server running tonight so i can sleep soundly
<Slartibartfast> Why then not just put the install CD in and re-install everything
<ibuffy> because that would wipe my system... i don't have a seperate /home partition :\
<Slartibartfast> mmmm ok ok
<ibuffy> maybe later if i get a backup drive
<ibuffy> ack, kubuntu-desktop install mysql!
<ibuffy> lol
<ibuffy> and has the server running now
<ibuffy> lol
<ibuffy> so that was all pointless
<cbwcjw> !enter | ibuffy
<ubottu> ibuffy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ibuffy> sorry
<cbwcjw> tis ok, just try to keep it on one line. If there was more than one person here, it would be hard to see who was saying what
<cleidson> FOK YOUR
<bazhang> cleidson, stop that
<cbwcjw> !launguage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launguage
<cbwcjw> :/
<cbwcjw> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BentFranklin> Is there a limit to the length of a command line in bash?
<BentFranklin> Can anyone see why this tar command does not create a file yet has no errors?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/127572/
<Guest17580> I'm using KDE4.2 and I'm missing the text to the menus
<Guest17580> It's like white on white
<Guest17580> The same applies right now to the list on the right of online users
<Guest17580> Actually, I now see the text flashing as people have come and gone
<Guest17580> Even as I enter text into the channel
<khalid> i am having problem with graphic on kbuntu 8.10
<khalid> laptop Toshiba Tecra M2
<dreamer> what is the problem?
<khalid> initially it was installed with 1024x768 resolution and the whole screen was BLUR
<khalid> When I switched to 800x600 it was ok
<khalid> using GeForce Go5200
<dreamer> can you define this blur more precise?
<dreamer> I don't know your laptop though
<dreamer> what driver are you using for your videocard?
<Squatch> Hey everyone.  I just did an upgrade through the graphical IDE and now, when I startx, I get the nvidia logo and then a small command prompt at the top left of the screen...  Any ideas?
<Squatch> Also, when I try "apt-get install kdm" (because "kdm" at the prompt says it's not installed) I'm told that it depends on kdebase-runtime but it won't be installed and there's nothing saying why...  (Yes, it's got an Internet connection)
<dreamer> iirc it has something to do with write permissions in your users folder .. but don't pin me down on it
<Squatch> Hmmm, I'll check those, maybe if I tried "sudo startx"?
<dreamer> try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Squatch>    Well, that gets the same results.  It seems that the last upgrade fubared my kde installation >_<
<Squatch> kk
<dreamer> and?
<Squatch> "kdm not running" and "kdmstart-stop-daemon: stat /usr/bin/kdm: No such file or directory"
 * dreamer off
<dreamer> eh?
<dreamer> you can't sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start ?
<Squatch> Nope >_<.
<dreamer> ok ..
<dreamer> sorry, can't help you there -_-
<Squatch> Know anything about rebuilding packages via apt-get or something from the commandline?
<Squatch> Or maybe uninstalling/reinstalling kde?
<Squatch> Anyone?
<doktorlinuxdell> ciao
<doktorlinuxdell> supporto j.j
<BentFranklin> I'm making full system backups using tar.  Are the any files or directories that I should NOT backup into a tar that will eb used for recovery?
<bilicki> when I try to update my system, gwenview won't update, not sure why
<bilicki> The following packages have been kept back:
<bilicki>   gwenview
<bilicki> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<AmyRose> bilicki: What version of Kubuntu and KDE are you using?
<bilicki> AmyRose: 8.10 and 4.2
<AmyRose> bilicki: Hmm... seems odd
<cjae> ok alt - f2 strigi blank to search
<cjae> client
<DarkriftX> what does this mean: Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<DarkriftX> what kind of verification am i missing, the command was "sudo apt-get install kde4"
<DarkriftX> (decided to try it out, its been about 6 months since i have)
<cjae> just select y
<DarkriftX> ok. just never seen that "warning" before
<DarkriftX> and last time i tried kde4 it almost destroyed my install.... has me ready for the worst already
<cjae> !strigiclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strigiclient
<cjae> ! info strigiclient
<cjae> !info strigiclient
<ubottu> Package strigiclient does not exist in intrepid
<cjae> um sure does
 * DarkriftX crosses his fingers and hopes for a working system after this install
<husayn> what was the command to mount iso image on kubuntu
<husayn> what was the command to mount iso image on kubuntu
<husayn> it was like  sudo mount -o loop  something like that
<husayn> anyone here
<ibuffy> husayn: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /wherever/iso/image/is/image.iso /media/iso/
<ibuffy> going to bed, gn
<omar> Dear's I'm New lunics use and I need your help
<omar> we have servire in our company with WIN install
<omar> we have Exls file
<omar> my PC working with Lunics
<omar> the problem I could not open any Exls file from my PC
<omar> PleaseAny help with my appreciate
<omar> Note I can see the file but I could not run or open it
<BentFranklin> test
<BentFranklin> test again
<doktorlinuxdell> ciao
<doktorlinuxdell> supporto kubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for jaunty (9.04)
<linux_ubuntu> anyone here testing kubuntu jaunty?
<bazhang> in #ubuntu+1 for that please linux_ubuntu
<linux_ubuntu> ok, tnx!
<Noize> hello. does anyone know if it is psooible to use the gps function from a mobile phone on the laptop?
<qmr> What pkg do I need to install to have "kioclient" ?
<bazhang> !find kioclient
<ubottu> File kioclient found in kdebase-runtime, kdebase-runtime-dbg, language-pack-kde-be-base, language-pack-kde-ca-base, language-pack-kde-cs-base (and 44 others)
<qmr> Which of those is smallest download?
<bazhang> qmr, what are you trying to do?
<qmr> bazhang: compile latest kdenlive
<qmr> kioclient: program not found in PATH. You need this program to view log files and open installation folder in a browser. Should be part of all KDE4 installations?
<bazhang> qmr, then use apt-build
<qmr> I really don't think that will do what is needed
<igsavenko> привет
<igsavenko> подскажите мне как остановить x - server
<igsavenko> я не могу поставить драйвера на видео карту
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<igsavenko> Привет
<igsavenko> мне может кто-нить помочь?
<bazhang> igsavenko, /join #ubuntu-ru
<igsavenko> ok
<igsavenko> thanks
<bazhang> np
<athlon1> Hallo. I'm downloading .flv files with download helper. But, How can I play them? I try with kplyaer, smplayer and imposible. Also tried to convert with ffmpeg, and the same...
<bazhang> athlon1, vlc or miro
<qmr> athlon1: any media player will play them fine
<bobe> I'm playing them with smplayer
<bobe> flv's from yt
<athlon1> But, do I have to install some extra plugin?
<bobe> did u install gstreamer plugins
<bobe> ?
<athlon1> I'm downloading them from google...
<bazhang> youtube-dl ?
<bobe> w32codecs
<qmr> athlon1: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bobe> yep
<bazhang> kubuntu actually
<bobe> it will work
<bazhang> s/ubuntu/kubuntu
<qmr> bazhang: same packages
<athlon1> Ok, i'm going to try and and answer in a few minutes....
<athlon1> I see it already woks with youtube. but for .flv from google? Is it possible?
<bobe> video.google.com?
<bobe> it should work
<bobe> im going to try
<bobe> give me couple of seconds
<athlon1> For example. Look for "my little airport" in google video and reproduce the first video (the one with the glasses). I can download it, but unable to convert and play....
<Engelus> Hello
<athlon1> I see it works with youtube, I've not been able to download and play from video.google
<bobe> it works
<athlon1> with google?
<bobe> i downloaded and works
<bobe> yes
<bobe> http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=my+little+airport&emb=0&aq=f#
<bobe> do u have these packages installed?
<bobe> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<bobe> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<bobe> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<bobe> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<bobe> but wait
<bobe> if it works with yt it should work with video.google.com
<bobe> odd situation
<bobe> :)
<athlon1> I've download and played from youtube, but unable to convert and play from google.
<athlon1> I'm going to try again....
<bobe> strange
<bobe> i click on icon
<bobe> tell it where to downoad
<bobe> and boom it works
<bobe> Selected codec
<bobe> ffh264
<athlon1> Thats what I do and ... it doesn't wok
<bobe> this is codec it is using now
<athlon1> I also try with command ffmpeg -i file.flv file.avi and it says error in conversion...
<athlon1> Where do I select that code? I packages or Donwload options?
<athlon1> Where do I select that code? In packages or Donwload options?
<bobe> i think i got the codecs from http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/downloads.php?tr_lang=en
<bobe> what ubuntu do u have?
<bobe> 8.10?
<athlon1> 8.04
<bobe> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rvm/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<bobe> add this to /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobe> do u know how?
<athlon1> I'm downloading and installing smplayer u told...
<bobe> when i checked smplayer from that repository it pulled also libx264 codecs
<bazhang> bobe, no need for the outside repo
<bobe> i thought it is solution...
<bazhang> best to offer ubuntu repos as those are less reliable and when updating they dont always keep up
<bobe> yep
<bobe> but i dont find other solution beside this one :(
<bobe> i think it uses libx264 from that repo
<bobe> for playing those vids
<bazhang> unless you really need a ppa (like handbrake for example) :)
<athlon1> Thanks bobe, and thanks to others. I'll try later, but now I've to leave the computer. Thanks.
<bazhang> but it is drive at your own risk in those cases
<bobe> np, hope it helps
<bobe> i use smplayer from that repo because of intel gma
<chris-rc1> hello
<bazhang> hi
<taner> hi
<chris-rc1> i've compiled digikam for kde4 from the svn repo and it works, but digikam can find neither showfoto nor the kipi-plugins. it doesn't even show previews. i am on kubuntu 8.10. can sb pls help me?
<Laeborg> can I upgrade from 32bit to 64bit ?
<bazhang> Laeborg, only with  a full reinstall
<Laeborg> okay
<Laeborg> thanks
<bazhang> np
<fivetwentysix> How do I enable hardware acceleration in kde4.x? I want to make use of my 8800gts...
<fivetwentysix> hmm
<Guest45507> hello
<siekacz> hi
<siekacz> kubuntu-desktop installs KDE 4.2 or 4.1?
<fosco_> siekacz, it depends on your ubuntu version
<siekacz> 8.10
<fosco_> by default it uses 4.1
<fosco_> but you can add external repos for 4.2
<siekacz> i know but i deleted kubuntu-experimental repo  from sources.list and there's still 4.2.1 apps shown in synaptic...
<siekacz> kubuntu-experimental is slow and unstable
<Mamarok> siekacz: do you have backports enabled?
<Mamarok> 4.2.0 is in backports
<ping> what's this
<siekacz> where can i enable backports?
<ping_> how can i start the shell in kubuntu
<ping_> thanks
<fosco_> ping_, do you men a terminal?alt+f2 and type konsole
<fosco_> mean*
<ping_> thanks  fosco
<Dr_willis_AAO> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest26226> ciao
<siekacz> does strigi from backports worl?
<siekacz> *work
<suklaa> hi! is anyone here could offer a help?
<suklaa> i need to know how to set input, so badly
<spawn57`> set input?
<suklaa> yeah, i mean, i can't type German nor Chinese
<suklaa> only english
<suklaa> since i don't have these inputs
<senorpedro> hi folks
<suklaa> I'm new to linux, i used to use windows
<suklaa> it's like you switch kyboards
<senorpedro> how can i easily encrypt a folder?
<suklaa> keyboards*
<senorpedro> in 8.04
<slow-motion> hi
<senorpedro> is there something like cryptkeeper for kde? i dont want to install all the gnome libraries just for one package
<_gl_> where in kde 4.2 can I set up the background for the login screen?
<DarkSmoke> why can't i select 85hz on the new version of kubuntu
<DarkSmoke> as in not the so new version of kubuntu
<DarkSmoke> on ibex
<DarkSmoke> on the version before i used to be able to get up to 85Hz
<kubuntu_> hi ich hab beim "aufräumen" leider nicht nur den alten sondern auch den aktuellen kernel gelöscht "apt-get remove linux-image..." nun hab ich keine kernel mehr in ein paar foren habe ich jett gelesen das ich von der live cd den kernel kopieren kann, was muss ich da beachten???
<fosco_> english please
<kubuntu_> hello, i have removed my linux-kernel on Kubuntu 8.10 "apt-get remove linux-kernel..." now i have boot up with the Kubuntu 8.10 live cd and i want copy the Kernel from live cd to my Kubutu..how does it works#?
<Guest35501> is there any FAQ still available for kubuntu 6.06?
<darksmoke> does the new kubuntu auto detects the  max refresh rate?
<darksmoke> cause its only showing me 60HZ but the resolution is good as it wa 85hz
<darksmoke> in the old kubuntu i used to be able to select 85hz
<darksmoke> pls any help?
<Guest35501> what are working repositories?
<Guest35501> i mean where
<axiom> kde screensavers have started to require a password, even though "Require password to stop" is not checked in System Settings.  Just me?
<Boski-PL> :)help needed with raid0 with unbootable xp installation and mounting issue:-(
<Boski-PL> any1?//
<Boski-PL>  :)help needed with raid0 with unbootable xp installation and mounting issue:-(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Boski-PL>  :)help needed with raid0 with unbootable xp installation and mounting issue:-(pls
<RurouniJones> Er
<RurouniJones> This is a linux channel
<RurouniJones> we don't support windows XP
<Boski-PL> yeah i cant mount it
<Boski-PL> on ubuntu
<Boski-PL> just leting u know theres OS
<Fanfare> softwareraid or hardwareraid?
<Boski-PL> Sil
<Boski-PL> guess soft
<Boski-PL> i can see ntfs partition with gaprted
<Boski-PL> but
<Boski-PL> Gparted says "unable to read the contents of this file system"
<Fanfare> do u see the partitions of the single devices? or the raid?
<Boski-PL> both
<Fanfare> and u cant mount the devices either?
<Boski-PL> if u give me sudo command i can copy paste
<Boski-PL> the info
<Boski-PL> with gparted i c 2 300GB partitions and other 2 160GB
<Guest35501> what so i need to do when adept can't use internet at all?
<Guest35501> what do i need to do when adept can't use internet at all?
<fosco_> Guest20369, use apt-get
<fosco_> 35501
<Guest35501> same problem there
<fosco_> take a look at your proxy settings
<Boski-PL> so im guessing gparted c raid0 cuz (300GB) r two disk
<Guest35501> ok, how?
<fosco_> in the kontrol panel
<Boski-PL> raid0 hep needed :-(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<volodya> is there any way to make KDE *not* force its theme/fonts/etc on Gtk/Gnome applications?
<Guest35501> no proxies, everything seems fine to me
<Boski-PL>  raid0 help needed :-(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pls
<Boski-PL> raid0 help needed :-(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pls
<Guest35501> i still think the problem is in repositories
<Boski-PL> raid0 help needed :-(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pls
<Guest35501> where can i check those??
<Boski-PL> raid0 help needed :-(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pls
<jordi_> hello
<jordi_> i'm trying to run mobloquer and i have a problem
<jordi_> say invalid port/service SSL specified and not run help please
<Boski-PL>  raid0 mounting issue, help needed!!!:'(
<jordi_> i need some help for my problem please
<Boski-PL>  raid0 mounting issue, help needed!!!:'(
 * Dr_willis_AAO waits for an answerable question in clear/concice terms that he can answer. :)
<keith_> hi
<Guest35501> oh, yeah! i fixed it
<Dr_willis_AAO> theres no need to msg people 'hello' keith_  :)
<keith_> hi
<keith_> how old are you
<denis> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jordi_> any can hellp me with mobloquer?
<jordi_> i need help to run moblocker
<jordi_> hello??
<jordi_> spanish channel?
<fosco_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<porq69_> hi
<porq69_> somebody can help me
<porq69_> i dont have sound after upgrade
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<UnixHarald> Does any one know where I am able to download Dekorator for Kubuntu?
<XiXaQ> I'm using kubuntu 9.04a5 and I've installed a theme for it, but how do one change the theme for the window decorations?
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<anil_> hi...have problem installing jhbuild.some help??
<XiXaQ> ok then. How do I change window decorations in Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.1?
<bazhang> but you are using jaunty not intrepid
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that
<XiXaQ> hehe, so you're refusing to answer just because of that?
<bazhang> its completely different afaik
<UnixHarald> yes
<XiXaQ> KDE 4.2 is completely different from 4.1?
<XiXaQ> wow..
<bazhang> nope jaunty discussion is not in this channel
<XiXaQ> I was not discussing jaunty. I was asking how to change a decoration in kde. I haven't used kde in probably ten years.
<piumz> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<UnixHarald> Does anyone here know where I can download Dekorator?
<Elone> UnixHarald, google should know
<DaSkreech> XiXaQ: Yes it is they rewrote the Desktop API between KDE 4.1 and 4.2 themes made for 4.1 will not work for 4.2
<UnixHarald> Or is there some other good window dekorator for KDE?
<UnixHarald> 4.2
<DaSkreech> !info dekorator
<ubottu> Package dekorator does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info kwin-style-dekorator
<ubottu> kwin-style-dekorator (source: kwin-style-dekorator): windows decoration for kde using user-supplied PNG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (intrepid), package size 173 kB, installed size 420 kB
<DaSkreech> UnixHarald: ^^^
<XiXaQ> it's nice to see which window has the focus.
<lhx> hk\
<lhx> hello everyone
<DaSkreech> XiXaQ: Just change the window style
<noren> DaSkreech: please help
<DaSkreech> Yes?
<XiXaQ> DaSkreech: window style? You mean theme?
<noren> cant see anythning afetr loggin in left with blank black screen and mouse cursour... i think the kwin crashed
<noren> well ??
<DaSkreech> XiXaQ: decorations in the windows setings dialog
<noren> i cant not see on the gui interface am using irssi frm alt f2 to get the help
<XiXaQ> DaSkreech: System Settings > Window Behaviour?
<DaSkreech> noren: ok
<DaSkreech> noren: try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<XiXaQ> ah. I found it! Thanks :)
<noren> drostie why Microsoft ??
<DaSkreech> good
<noren> i tried that but no good. it krashed again
<noren> it says the application plaasma workspacce crash signal 11
<noren> and then goes blank
<DaSkreech> noren: Oh it's running now?
<DaSkreech> noren: try this
<noren> DaSkreech: its not running: giving plasma workspace craaash signal 11 and then goes black and blank
<DaSkreech> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<DaSkreech> then konsole&
<noren> nothing happened when exported
<alarm> hello, can i create a shortcut key to minimize all windows and show the desktop ?
<noren> is there a whay to get back my default kwin setting back
<DaSkreech> noren: Nothing should happen
<DaSkreech> alarm: in theory yes
<DaSkreech> alarm: although ctrl+F12 kinda does that
<alarm> thats a practical answer
<alarm> nah, dont mean by use of a widget
<noren> DaSkreech: i thinnnk there some plasma problem but i cant fix from gui if my desktop just dont start
<DaSkreech> alarm: I've never done it but if you ask in #kde how to bind a shortcut to the showdesktop plasmoid it should work
<DaSkreech> noren: Did you run the export ?
<noren> yes i did
<DaSkreech> and then the konsole &
<alarm> on kde3.5x there was an option for that , not anymore
<DaSkreech>  ?
<DaSkreech> alarm: I know it annoys me too
<DaSkreech> noren: did konsole complain?
<noren> yes now what
<DaSkreech> go back to the alt+ctrl+F7
<DaSkreech> You should have a konsole there
<noren> Attemp to use QAction change profile and then its stuck midway
<DaSkreech> hmm?
<DaSkreech> the konsole?
<noren> oh ok i do have tht!!  now what
<noren> i guess i was looking at the wrong place earlier
<DaSkreech> noren: Cool :) k You can run konversation & from there and login here
<DaSkreech> You may have to run it twice
<DaSkreech> the first time it will be minimized by default and you won't see the main window
<Iwanas> hi, cant boot any linux cd got error "smp motherboard not found" any ideas how to solve this?
<bazhang> Iwanas, what version of kubuntu
<Iwanas> 8.10
<noren_> ok i am here from the konversation
<bazhang> and what arch
<Iwanas> btw all linux cd does same
<Iwanas> i386
<DaSkreech> noren_: hooray!
<pippo_> ovf|news|color
<DaSkreech> Ok you can open a new tab in konsole so we have a clean slate
<DaSkreech> what happens when you run plasma ?
<noren_> DaSkreech: yeah the problem solving step ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Slartibartfast> Iwanas: Are you trying to install in Virtualbox ?
<Iwanas> nop
<noren_> everytime i log in after the splash screen, it gets stuck and say plasma workspace crash signal 11
<Slartibartfast> Iwanas: HP pc ?
<Iwanas> desktop althlon
<DaSkreech> noren_: Yeah I'm trying to find out what's making it crash
<DaSkreech> noren_: run plasma from the konsole
<noren_> how my simply typing plasma
<jorge_> saludos
<lobster> saludos
<jorge_> quiero borrar auteria, como se hace
<jorge_> que rollo ese ubuntu
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slartibartfast> hmmm Sorry Iwanas i can't really be of help ... the error you gave together with Linux gives only one page of results in google ... and most are about virtualbox
<draik_> DaSkreech: So it seems that my freezing was due to Xorg.conf. I don't have all of the goodies (or any, actually) for video, but I still lose my Internet connection for some oddball reason.
<draik_> Hey there Slartibartfast
<Slartibartfast> Yo :-) draik_
<draik_> Slartibartfast: Got the audio to play (read:'magic fingers')
<DaSkreech> noren_: yes
<Slartibartfast> draik_: Thats good :-) ... but did i help you with that ? :-)
<noren_> DaSkreech: #noren << please check this out
<draik_> Slartibartfast: It turns out that the regular CD player on the desktop doesn't want to play nice. The DVD burner drive, however, does. It just doesn't load up on the New Device Notify widget. But Amarok played Led Zeplin really well :)
<Slartibartfast> draik_:  Hehehe aaaaaaaaaa h OK OK ... Zeplin rockz :-)
<draik_> Oh yea!
<draik_> How do I stop LIRC from starting at boot along with some other things?
<Slartibartfast> although a long time not played here
<Dr_willis_AAO> lirc is a service isent it?
<draik_> Dr_willis_AAO: Yes.
<Dr_willis_AAO> so stop/disable the service
<Dr_willis_AAO> !sysv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv
<draik_> How/Where?
<Dr_willis_AAO> i for get what gui tools they got for the. I do it by altering the /etc/rc##$
<Dr_willis_AAO> stuff
<Dr_willis_AAO> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis_AAO> terhe ya go
<draik_> THanks
<Slartibartfast> Maybe rcconf can be handy too  ... need to install first
<Slartibartfast> !rcconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rcconf
<Slartibartfast> ah .. to bad :-)
<Dr_willis_AAO> theres dozens of tools to configure the sysv style init system.Its worth reading up on
<draik_> Seems that upstart is already installed on my desktop.
<draik_> Won't run in CLI or GUI
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis_AAO: You mean update-rc.d  ?
<Dr_willis_AAO> theres otehrs besides that IMPOSSIBLE TO REMBER  command. :)
<Dr_willis_AAO> what other command do ya know of that has a - and a . in thename :P
<DaSkreech> update-*
<DaSkreech> They all have a - in it
<Dr_willis_AAO> cant recall ever using any of them
<Dr_willis_AAO> but i tend to manage the links myself
<DaSkreech> Yeah they aren't that popular
<DaSkreech> Me too
<agapito> ciao dov'è la sezione italiana?
<agapito> qualcuno conosce il canale italiano?
<Slartibartfast> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<agapito> grazie
<Slartibartfast> no problemo :-)
<kishore> why is the kde4 version of kexi missing in jaunty and intrepid too? koffice2 beta is otherwise available
<DaSkreech> kishore: #kubuntu-devel
<victim> maybe they haven't been converted to kde4
<DaSkreech> They have
<kishore> DaSkreech: ok
<noren> hi i am back here again but no desktop
<noren> plasma problem help me fix this!!
<noren> DaSkreech: are u therre
<tanjir> alt+ctrl+F7?
<noren> tanjir: ??
<tanjir> noren: did you try alt+ctrl+F7?
<noren> tanjir: yes i have alt ctrl f7 but theres no desktop i get plaasma workspace crash signall 11 and then quits to blanks screen
<noren> wow the room seems to be empty !!
<noren> is there any separate package for the desktop in kde
<lhx> wow ! I 'v just installed my Ubuntu Ultimate 2.1!
<noren> lhx: whats tht
<lhx> A Kubuntu !
<rods> how do I check whether I have an i-386 or amd64 system?
<lhx> It's really cool!
<DaSkreech> noren: ok same Dbus issue I'll guess
<DaSkreech> noren: Hold on let me try figure this out
<noren> rods: intel i386 and amd for amd64
<noren> DaSkreech: should i reinstall the kde plasma workspace if possible
<rods> noren how do I check in the terminal?
<lhx> my cpu is AMD64 but,I use Ubuntu-i386
<noren> lhx: i had installed ubuntu 64 bit bit version earlier now i am using kubuntu i368 version now
<tkmr> Hello. I'm Running Kubuntu 8.10, KDE 4.2, and I'm trying to find a plasmoid similar to Ubuntu's Deskbar. Any suggestions?
<lhx> ha,it seems like i386 has much more software than amd64
<shadeslayer> hi i have two buttons to start my dell notebook,one starts Dell Media Direct and the bigger one starts the normal boot procedure
<shadeslayer> how do i change the maps to them so that the bigger button boots to linux and the smaller to windows
<noren> !hi | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shadeslayer> :)
<noren> shadeslayer: i dont think its possible
<shadeslayer> i think it is
<bazhang> shadeslayer, no way possible
<shadeslayer> i read it somewhere
<bazhang> where
<bazhang> please provide a link
<shadeslayer> unfourtunatley its a MAC forum
<shadeslayer> i read it 5 months ago
<shadeslayer> lol
<noren> because chosing from a multiboot i havent heard anything like that
<tkmr> Hello. I'm Running Kubuntu 8.10, KDE 4.2, and I'm trying to find a plasmoid similar to Ubuntu's Deskbar. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> no, simply not possible
<shadeslayer> oh found a link
<shadeslayer> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=181059
<Ellana> Hello
<shadeslayer> !hi | Ellana
<ubottu> Ellana: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<noren> tkmr: www.kde-look.org check this place
<tkmr> noren: Been looking there and haven't really found anything.
<shadeslayer> bazhang: checked out the link??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, was there a walkthrough or tutorial for ubuntu on there?
<shadeslayer> bazhang: this too http://forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/569616-vista-ubuntu-linux-dule-boot.html
<shadeslayer> bazhang: check that link ^
<bazhang> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> shadeslayer, ^^
<shadeslayer> what??
<shadeslayer> i want seprate buttons
<shadeslayer> like button1>boots to linux
<shadeslayer> button 2>boots to win
<bazhang> shadeslayer, please dont use enter key after two words or so
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> bazhang: any idea how to accomplish this??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, you had an earlier project involving the LEDs on your computer; how did that fare?
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> failed :P
<bazhang> shadeslayer, what was it exactly
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately i could not find xtleds
<shadeslayer> bazhang: ever used tleds??
<noren> DaSkreech: lemme reboot and see
<noren> quit
<shadeslayer> bazhang: well its a nifty tool which works to my liking with the leds,only without X
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> so anyone who has the slightest idea on this??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, there is no tutorial or solution in that link. just a few what-ifs. clearly a no-go imo
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> i read the complete thing,just speculation,tho it explains what im trying to accomplish
<JuJuBee> I have a blueray player in my laptop.  Can I play movies with Kubuntu?  Kde 4.2.1 Kernel 2.6.27-11
<noren> i m back but no luck with the fix
<shadeslayer> bazhang: this seems to have solved http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=180795
<shadeslayer> *it
<vbgunz_> how do you *scroll* in tty 1 through 6? when something flashes by, how do you scroll back?
<shadeslayer> bazhang: ooh found something at ubuntu forums as well
<vbgunz_> shadeslayer: what you looking for?
<shadeslayer> bazhang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3113451
<shadeslayer> vbgunz_: i have two buttons to start my notebook button 1>dell media direct,button 2>normal boot
<vbgunz_> ahh, just curious. I have no experience there :/
<shadeslayer> vbgunz_: im trying to get button 1>windows,button2>linux
<shadeslayer> hehe
<vbgunz_> thats sweet
<vbgunz_> I use grub menu but that would be cool
<noren> DaSkreech: is there a way to reinstall the plasma part only
<shadeslayer> vbgunz_: yeah i know
 * shadeslayer embarks on his ambitious mission
<momo93m> good evening
<DaSkreech> noren: Yeah you can try kquitapp plasma && mkdir ~/plasmabkup && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/plasmabkup && plasma
<JamesB192> vbgunz_, shift+pgup I think will allow limited console scrollback IIRC.
<vbgunz_> I can try
<vbgunz_> JamesB192: sweet.  damn, can I make tty 1 through 6 unlimited scrolling as in konsole?
<noren> DaSkreech: no good a long error came up
<DaSkreech> noren: pastebin
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127846/
<JamesB192> not that I know of. and for purely pull-a-theory-out-my-bum reasons I would say NO. you might be able to extend it, but I don't know how. you might ask in ##linux or something.
<vbgunz_> am looking for scrollback framebuffer on google
<baldaris1> hey..
<baldaris1> hey have setup a smtp server , when i am writing a php script to access mail server , i am able to authenticate using saslautd,
<baldaris1> 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied
<baldaris1> can any one help me with settings..
<baldaris1> ?
<josh_> have a question I have a odd sound issue. I'm able to stream audio from off the internet like off youtube but when I try to watch a movie off my computer ill get the picture but no sound?
<vbgunz_> JamesB192: I was really trying I guess to figure out the scrollback buffer for screen. what you say works but since I work in screen usually I found out about defscrollback ... basically 5000 is pretty good right now but you enter scrollback ^a-[ ... then basically scrolling is easy. press ESC to exit the mode
<giarca> kubuntu 8.10: with vlc's plugin for firefox doesn't load the video stuck into a black screen with "Loading video..." messagge...
<darksmoke> is there a way to install firefox without the full list of other dependency B.S that is not needed in anyway?
<giarca> oh my god... worst english I ever wrote... hope can bu understood
<noren> is it suppossse to be in root directory or home
<JamesB192> ah. I dunno much about screen. When you said unlimited, I was like 'Okay and where do you want to store possibly terabytes of scrollback data.'
<noren> oops typo
 * JamesB192 is silly, but say 128K of scrollback data per console is not unreasonable on a system like the one I have now.
<darksmoke> is there a way to install firefox without the full list of other dependency B.S that is not needed in anyway?
<Dr_willis_AAO> 'use the source luke' ?
<darksmoke> ?
<darksmoke> source luke?
<darksmoke> :s
<Dr_willis_AAO> Or try the various binaries out i guess.
<Dr_willis_AAO> i never noticed much bs..but then again.. i always have KDE andgnome both installed
<darksmoke> like installing synaptics manager and ubufox  on kubuntu?
<darksmoke> wtf do kubuntu users need synaptics for?
<darksmoke> its not even a firefox dependency :S
<Dr_willis_AAO> Dont know, dont care really...
<Dr_willis_AAO> check the forums perhaps?
<rawr___> here's a noob question.  when i install "something-doc" and the doc files get installed as html files in usr/share/doc, what's the easiest way to access those
<Dr_willis_AAO> be sure you are not accidently installing the 'reccomended' packages. as well
<bo> how to find out, which codename my version has? I have kubuntu version 8.04
<Dr_willis_AAO> rawr___,   use the browser you like to open the files.
<Dr_willis_AAO> rawr___,  bookmark the /usr/share/doc dir also :)
<rawr___> ah
<rawr___> dr_willis: bookmarking the dir i guess is what i was looking for
<rawr___> thanks :D
<goofey> darksmoke: there's an option for apt-get to ignore depends - this will install firefox on kde4 without all the gnome stuff
<Dr_willis_AAO> or make a shortcut from it to your home dir.
<noren> Dr_willis_AAO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127847/ << please help
<noren> DaSkreech: are u still there
<Dr_willis_AAO> noren,  summarize it perhaps?
<Dr_willis_AAO> its almost bed time for me
<noren> no plasma
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: ping
<noren> it crashes on every login
<DaSkreech> bo: lsb_release -a
<DaSkreech> noren: yeah sorry I'm runing around doing a few things
<DaSkreech> It's a dbus erro I know that
<Dr_willis_AAO> I dont know much about trouble shooting kde.. other then to reset all settings back to defaults
<bo> tnx DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> noren: do you have qdbus installed ?
<noren> Dr_willis_AAO: tht will also do
<noren> DaSkreech: i dont know i have never installed it separetly
<noren> Dr_willis_AAO: how to put back everything back to default
<tboxmy> anyone knows how to print the planner?
<tboxmy> it doesnt have the option to change the gantt view columns for printing.
<JamesB192> noren, delete some entries in recent documents (not)?
<tanjir> can anyone tell me how do i get my menubar back in okular? :-|
<noren> JamesB192: what ya mean
<tanjir> i got it... ctrl+M :D
<JamesB192> runnning 'rm -v /home/noren/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/*' would shave about 18 lines off that log.
<sj> so is anyone running Kubuntu 9 and having problems with most plasmoids not wanting to run?
<noren> JamesB192: but is that the main prob i guess not...  !! ?? :(
<JamesB192> but that's beside the point. I think it is a bug setting up signal handling.
<JamesB192> probably due to an altered configuration file.
<noren> JamesB192: is there a possibillity of getting back the default kwin plaasma configuration
<noren> is therre a way of removing all the widget i had installed on the desktop fromm konsole
<gizmobay> I have a dual boot system, in kde 3.5 I use to have a pulldown that would let me boot into my choice of OS when I did a restart. I set this up in kcontrol. I'm trying to do this in KDE 4.2 but I don't have kcontrol. Does anyone know how to do this?
<noren> gizmobay: try the system setting >> advanced panel>> grub settiing
<JamesB192> I think on first run per-user it doesn't have a conf file. so you might dig in ~/.kde probable in share/apps/config or something. *moderate* use of rm could prove fruitful.
<noren> JamesB192: i have already tried mv the complete .kde folder
<JamesB192> your lucky number are pi, the square root of two and Avogadros'(sp?) number.
<JamesB192> I don't have KDE4 installed on this os/machine ATM, so I'm mostly guessing.
<gizmobay> thanks, noren
<chengdong> hi
<noren> gizmobay: ur welcome
<noren> JamesB192: DaSkreech: Dr_willis_AAO: how about deleting the .kde folder altogather
<DaSkreech> noren: Doubt ful but you can try
<DaSkreech> noren: don't delete it
<DaSkreech> mv ~/.kde ~/.kdebkup
<noren> ya will make a backup
<Dr_willis_AAO> im always removing my .kde* and .gnome* configs and settings :)
<DaSkreech> noren: no go?
<noren> nope still the same
<DaSkreech> noren: Ask in #kde
<DaSkreech> It's probably an easy dbus solution
<noren> what is this org.freedesktop.dbus error
<DaSkreech> Did you cjeck if you had qdbus installed?
<noren> how can i check
<DaSkreech> noren: dbus is a channel for programs to talk to each other plasma needs to speakto it but it can't
<jals> hi, i need to reinstall windows on my dual boot system which i realise will mess up grub, what's the easiest way to fix this once windows is installed?
<DaSkreech> noren: apt-cache policy qdbus
<DaSkreech> !grub | jals
<ubottu> jals: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jals> thanks DaSkreech
<noren> no i dont have
<noren> also i could not install it when tried it says package not available
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> noren: Wait no it's libqdbusbridge
<noren> DaSkreech: cant it be fixed if i reinstall kde-desktop
<noren> no i did not have tht installed installing it right now
<noren> DaSkreech: how can i reinstall kde4-desktop
<DaSkreech> noren: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall I think
<baldaris1> hey i am trying to send mail via smtp
<baldaris1> it says smtp relay denied..
<polydektes> got the live cd going now
<polydektes> it looks slick i suppose but i have to say... i aint liking it too much
<polydektes> almost like it turned my laptop into a cellphone
<polydektes> lol
<polydektes> going to have to try the original ubuntu
<polydektes> im hoping that's better
<noren> DaSkreech: i found this interesting thread seems i m not alone http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3102117.0
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Any resolutions?
<pippo_>   4h44m  3/3     10652.2  #41  0x  715M  italians 2009 italian md cam xvid moon avi
<pippo_>   adp|news|002  4h42m  3/3     556.7  #41  0x  715M  italians 2009 italian md cam xvid moon avi
<pippo_>   adp|ne
<noren> DaSkreech: none i gues even i am having now kde4.2.1 any way to get it back to 4.2
<DaSkreech> noren: did you ask in #kubuntu-devel ?
<noren> nope not yet
<DaSkreech> MIght help
<[-Haza-]> Evening folks. I need a very lightweight tool to play midi files
<Ellana> oh yeah, forgot it's English here O_o'
<[-Haza-]> Rosegarden is to complex for such a simple task
<[-Haza-]> Any pointers?
<noren> DaSkreech: cant seem to geet any help tonight !! :(
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get remove dbus then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jerware> hi
<jerware> hi
<jerware> running intrepid
<jerware> kde 4.1  why is there no kcontrol ?
<DaSkreech> relaced by system settings
<DaSkreech> Mostly because no one wanted to code kcontrol
<jerware> ok
<DaSkreech> noren: No answer in -devel
<kevin1979> test
<kevin1979> zit ik nu op ubuntu nl of niet :p
<draik> I can't seem to activate the nvidia driver. I choose 173 [recommended] and click on Activate. It's been sitting like that for over 10 minutes now.
<verus> hi, amarok 2.0.2 was released recently, what is the usual delay before it hit the kubuntu reps?
<Laeborg> i have a 180gb harddrive, and im going to install kubuntu on this now. But how big should my swap, / and /home be ?
<verus> make your swap twice your ram
<SJrX> The installer should do it for you
<verus> don't see a reason to make /home a different partition either
<SJrX> I did that, and now I regret it :'(
<Laeborg> verus: i reffer to have a /home partition
<Laeborg> easier to reinstall kubuntu then
<SJrX> it makes re-installing kind of easier, but now I'm out of space and want to cry
<draik> Laeborg: I'm working on recovering what I lost from when I put NTFS on my old HDD and put Kubuntu on this new HDD. I lost it all and have been trying to recover ever since; 5 weeks now.
<draik> Laeborg: If I would have had a /home partition, I would probably not be kicking myself from the moment I wake to the moment I sleep.
<Laeborg> 4gb for swap, 15gb for filesystem, rest for /home
<DaSkreech> SJrX: How much did you give for / ?
<Laeborg> draik: for a week ago i formated my kubuntu on my laptop, i had the /home partition, so i could just format the / partition, without any loss of bookmarks, cookies ect.
<draik> I figure you really only need about 8GB for /
<Laeborg> well then i take 10gb
<draik> Is there a way to retrieve things from an old HDD?
<draik> I really want my pix, music and docs back.
<draik> The good thing is that I had all I need on the Desktop directory. I had a folder for pix, music, docs and misc.
<DaSkreech> draik: Live CD ?
<draik> DaSkreech: I'm on this HDD and the stuff I need is on another HDD connected on this desktop.
<DaSkreech> mount it
<draik> DaSkreech: I had XP/Kubuntu on one drive, then I formatted the Kubuntu partition to be NTFS.
<helen__> hi
<draik> I know it's not completely gone, but I can't seem to recover it.
<DaSkreech> you installed Kubuntu on NTFS?
<draik> No. One HDD with 2 partitions
<draik> part 1 was XP, part 2 was Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> ok
<SJrX> I gave 37G to / 24 G to /home
<DaSkreech> SJrX: Ouch. used to Windows I see
<SJrX> rofl yes I have a Windows XP and  Windows 2003 partitions all pigging up space on this drive too.
<draik> I'm still trying to find a way of getting my stuff back. I haven't mounted that drive up ever since the incident; 5 weeks ago
<DaSkreech> SJrX: Yeah For a desktop linux needs like 10 GB for /
<DaSkreech> I have 7 and I've never come close tofilling it and I randomly install anything that catches my fancy
<DaSkreech> draik: well you know how to mount it
<draik> Yes, but I would be mounting NTFS. I wouldn't be mounting Ext3 as it is technically no longer there.
<DaSkreech> For a server you probably need a lot more space for / but a desktop should be able to fly with 10GB in most cases easily
<DaSkreech> draik:
<DaSkreech> Ok So lets see if this is straight
<DaSkreech> You had a ext3 parition
<DaSkreech> with things on it you wanted
<SJrX> How hard is it to resize partitions, non LVM?
<draik> DaSkreech: So far you're right
<DaSkreech> you formatted it and then want the files back?
<draik> Yes
<DaSkreech> SJrX: Not that hard I guess get a PartedMagic LIveCD and boot from it
<DaSkreech> !info testdisk | draik
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<SJrX> PartedMagic?
<DaSkreech> hi helen__
<DaSkreech> SJrX: live Cd with GParted and some tools You can't resize / if you are on it obviously
<SJrX> excellent
<draik> DaSkreech: I hope that works. I've been using foremost for the last 24-48 hours and I'm not getting great results
<draik> Not sure what is happening now, but I don't have anything more than Konversation open and I can't do anything but that right now.
<draik_> So it would seem that my desktop has gone offline
<DaSkreech> draik_: kwin probably crashed
<draik_> :(
<draik> DaSkreech: testdisk doesn't seem to work on the /dev/sdc1
<DaSkreech> you may have to sudo it
<draik> Yep, that did it
<draik> Too bad it only shows NTFS :(
<DaSkreech> Do a scan then a deep scan
<draik> I just need to scan sectors 200000000 to 976768002
<noren> DaSkreech: are u still there, i guess removing the dbus was a great mistake
<DaSkreech> noren: did you reinstall it again?
<noren> after tht i lost the network connectivity, now i have again installed ubuntu8.4 <<<< what aa backtrack !! :(
<DaSkreech> noren: what?
<DaSkreech> why didn't you just load up a live cd ?
<noren> i installed ubuntu on a different partition,  my live kubuntu cd got crashed << my bad luck<< will have to burn a new cd and then try
<DaSkreech> noren: Hmm ok
<DaSkreech> well fine you still have the partition then?
<DaSkreech> can you mount it?
<draik> DaSkreech: Well, that seems to be running smoothly with a scan.
<noren> yes i can
<DaSkreech> noren: ok mount it then chroot into it
<login_> i have single question, can i do? sorry, english very poor
<DaSkreech> login_: Sure
<DaSkreech> You can get a native language room if you like
<login_> i need address about evolution receive mail from hotmail, is it possible?
<DaSkreech> login_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<DaSkreech> login_: What language do you speak?
<login_> portuguese
<DaSkreech> noren_: Ok where is this from
<DaSkreech> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<noren_> how and what to chroot
<login_> thanks very well - obrigado! bye! god bless you!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> noren_: mount it
<noren_> i got the partition mounted automatically
<DaSkreech> noren_: Of course
<DaSkreech> ok sudo chroot /mount/point
<noren_> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mount/point: No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> noren_: Ha ha I meant where ever it's mounted to
<noren_> how to check where its mounted to
<DaSkreech> noren_: type mount
<noren_> /media/sda5 << did u mean this
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> Where is that mounted to
<DaSkreech> noren_: Oh wiat
<DaSkreech>  yes
<DaSkreech> ^_^;
<SandGorgon> is there any installable CD with KDE 4.2 - I want to give it to a couple of friends
<DaSkreech> noren_: sudo chroot /media/sda5
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: Jaunty
<noren_> ok done
<DaSkreech> What happens when you sudo apt-get install dbus from there?
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: is that usable ? I thought it was extremely unstable as far as X is concerned
<DaSkreech> SandGorgon: Is the two week wait going to kill them?
<noaXess> wow. my guidance-power-manager wont' work, since last upgrade
<noren_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127918/ << here with error
<DaSkreech> noren_: Doesn't work if you sudo apt-get install from tehre?
<noaXess> see here error from guidance-power-manager
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127920/
<noren_> i guess i have to add the repos here also
<DaSkreech> noren_:  no
<SandGorgon> DaSkreech: lol... well, the guys in question are going to reformat and reinstall their Vista laptops and I wanted to get them hooked on to KDE
<DaSkreech> noren_: outside of the chroot do this for me
<noren_> noaXess: welcome to the "" org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply ""<< problem :D
<noaXess> noren_: wow.. lot of probs?
<DaSkreech>  sudo apt-get install dbus consolekit dbus-x11 --reinstall --download-only
<noaXess> DaSkreech: then, it should work after that?
<noren_> what do u mean by outside chroot should i start fresh console
<DaSkreech> noren_: yes
<noren_> i m bit confused will these be installing in the Ubuntu partition or kubuntu partition ??
<noaXess> DaSkreech: should your workaround also solve my problem with guidance-pm
<DaSkreech> noaXess: no This is a different problem
<noaXess> k
<DaSkreech> noren_: in the ubuntu but we will move them to the kubuntu
<noren_> well it completed
<DaSkreech> ok ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<DaSkreech> Do ou see files ?
<noren_> well a small prob i use ubuntu64bit
<DaSkreech> noren_: ha ha ok
<noaXess> noren_: you mean it will be solved soon ;)
<DaSkreech> go to packages.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> and search for dbus
<DaSkreech> hold on let me find the page
<draik> What replaced acroread?
<noaXess> okular
<noaXess> draik
<draik> Thanks noaXess.
<noaXess> !info okular | draik
<ubottu> okular (source: kdegraphics): document viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 925 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<DaSkreech> noren_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/dbus
<DaSkreech> Download the .deb
<lena> hi
<noren_> well which one should i check the intrepid intrepid update or intrepid backport
<DaSkreech> hi lena
<noaXess> hi lena
<DaSkreech> intreprid
<lena> can anyone speak german?
<DaSkreech> I guess at this point it doesn't make a difference
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DaSkreech> noren_: Follow the links on that page for consolekit and dbus-x11 as well
<DaSkreech> so you should have three .deb files
<ka> Anyone else experiencing strange scrollbars in firefox and thunderbird?
<BentFranklin> I'm doing a full system dump using tar.  Are there any directories I should NOT include?  I'm using gzip so it strips leading /'s.  Any other pitfalls of tar I shoujld worry about?
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: /tmp ?
<noren_> ok got all the three .deb files
<DaSkreech> noren_: copy them to /media/sda5/var/cache/apt/archives
<jerware> hi
<DaSkreech> hi
<jerware> my clock on the taskbar/tray is in military time.
<jerware> how do i put it in regular people time ?
<tanjir> jerware: what do u mean by military time?
<DaSkreech> noren_: then in the chroot run the apt-get install again
<tanjir> i wonder if there is any alien time :P
<jerware> tanjir: it says 16:02 where i prefer 4:02
<noren_> not allowing me to copy access denied
<tanjir> oh... it also says 16:02 on my computer... :-/
<DaSkreech> noren_: sudo cp
<jerware> if 16:02 is military time, then 4:02 is regular people time.
<jerware> yea i want regular people time.
<noren_> oh ok
<jerware> like how my alarm clock and regular people clocks show.
<tanjir> jerware: got it... i tried it other day didn't find anything... let me try again
<DaSkreech> noren_: nothing?
<draik> scan is 97% done and has only found the NTFS at this point DaSkreech
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having issues getting shoutcast to start :(
<jussi01> jerware: system settings, regional and language, time and dates
<eagles0513875> anyone know how i can start it
<jussi01> eagles0513875: had a read of: man shoutcast
<jussi01> ??
<jerware> jussi01: it's already on gregorian calender
<jerware> i dont see "regular people time"
<noren_> still error
<jussi01> jerware: yeah, check the time format
<jerware> ahh thanx
<jussi01> :)
<jerware> wait a tic. i applied the other time format.  it'ss stil 16:10
<lena> how i can go to the german support?
<eagles0513875> jussi01: yes i have
<jussi01> jerware: did you notice the popup?
<jerware> yeah
<DaSkreech> noren_: so in the chroot when you do ls /var/cache/apt/archives/dbus* you se the deb files ?
<jerware> i clicked ok
<jussi01> jerware: so a logout should help
<jerware> or w/e
<jerware> ok
<DaSkreech> lena: type /join #kubuntu-de
<noren_> root@noren-desktop:/# ls /var/cache/apt/archives/dbus*
<noren_> /var/cache/apt/archives/dbus_1.2.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/dbus-x11_1.2.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<BentFranklin> DaSkreech: What about proce?  Tar errors, saying the fiels changed while writing.  Also, there's a lot of weird device drivers.  Will they get restored correctly?
<DaSkreech> noren_:  and the kubuntu is not a 64 bit install ?
<BentFranklin> ^proc
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: don't back up /dev or /proc
<DaSkreech> They don't really exist
<noren_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127931/ ,, this is the error
<noren_> not it is i386 kubuntu
<DaSkreech> noren_: hmm
<BentFranklin> DaSkreech: If I don't include them, and I restore on a root partition, will they get recreated somehow on the next bootup?
<eagles0513875> !info glibc6
<ubottu> Package glibc6 does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> !glibc6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc6
<DaSkreech> in chroot do sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dbus* /var/cache/apt/archives/consolekit*
<DaSkreech> BentFranklin: Yes
<DaSkreech> They are recreated on each boot
<noren_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127936/ << lemme try the kubuntu live cd once more tell me how can i rectify after i boot up the live cd
<noaXess> does anybody has latest upgrades and alsoproblem with guidance-power-manager?
<DaSkreech> noren_: Wait
<DaSkreech> This is the same process
<eagles0513875> jussi01: any idea as to my issue
<BentFranklin> DaSkreech: There's also hundreds of files in /sys where gzip says "File shrank by 4085 bytes; padding with zeros"  Are those going to be corrupted?
<noren_> oh ok
<noaXess> it can't be started cause a missing /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py
<BentFranklin> I try to be as paranoid as posisble about backups
<DaSkreech> noren_: sudo apt-get -f install
<noren_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127944/ << here again
<DaSkreech> noren_: apt-cache policy dbus
<DaSkreech> is it installed ?
<noaXess> !backup | BentFranklin
<ubottu> BentFranklin: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DaSkreech>  does it have an installed version ?
<BentFranklin> noaXess: Thanks, I've already been all over those, I think.  I ended up rolling my own script.
<noaXess> BentFranklin: me too :)
<noren_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127949/
<noaXess> just for make a image from the whole hd i use dd
<DaSkreech> noren_: apt-cache policy dbus-x11
<noren_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127950/
<prophezy> Hi everyone
<DaSkreech> noren_: this is in the chroot ?
<prophezy> can anyone help me to install skype on Kubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<noren_> yes
<BentFranklin> noaXess: Here's my script http://paste.ubuntu.com/127953/.  I'm looking for a good list of excludes.
<vbgunz_> the latest jaunty updates blew out the Show Desktop widget. isn't there supposed to be a shortcut for it anyway?
<DaSkreech> noren_: Ok reboot you shoudl have back net I think
<vbgunz_> whats the shortcut for Show Desktop?
<noren_> ok lemme try
<DaSkreech> noren: Whoot?
<noren> prob again
<DaSkreech> aww
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> No net?
<BentFranklin> DaSkreech: Is /sys similar to /dev/ and /proc?  I get a lot of tar errors on files in /sys.
<noren> how to boot from that partition<< cant access that partition from the grub
<DaSkreech> !fhs | BentFranklin
<ubottu> BentFranklin: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<DaSkreech> noren: Ah Hmm ok
<DaSkreech> what does grub say now?
<noren> if i try there it says bad file or something
<DaSkreech> pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> hmm
<BentFranklin> Okay, it says /sys is virtual as well, just like /proc.  Thanks.
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127956/ ,, grub
<DaSkreech> noren: when you choose the one for /dev/sda5 it throws an error?
<noren> yes it say bad file something
<DaSkreech> noren: For all of them?
<DaSkreech> you have multiple entries there
<noren> one for normal and one for recovery mode,,,, allso earlier kernels are also there
<DaSkreech> is there an error number
<DaSkreech> ?
<noren> lemme try again
<noren> hi m back
<DaSkreech> noren: Nothing?
<noren> DaSckreech: it say error no 2 : bad file or directory
<DaSkreech> noren: /media/sda5 is mounted?
<DaSkreech> is there a /media/sda5/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic under
<DaSkreech> ignore under
<DaSkreech> is there a /media/sda5/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic ?
<noren> yes its mounted
<DaSkreech> does that file exist?
<DaSkreech> genii: Coffee?
<noren> yes it does there are many files there
<baldaris1> hey can any one help me with postfix, sasl authentication
<baldaris1> ?
<baldaris1> i thinkn i am messing up with some settings..
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127970/ ,, here are all the files
<DaSkreech> noren: Hmm
<baldaris1> any one a am a newbi..
<DarkriftX> how the hell does someone who has not taken a class on xorg.conf go about fixing his screen size/res?
<DarkriftX> ive been dealing with this for days with no resolve
<DarkriftX> i want to fix my damned resolution without using a text editor or a crappy nvidia-settings app that screws everything else up
<noren> DaSkreech whats the time at ur place now
<DaSkreech> baldaris1: if you would like help with postfix you can ask in #postfix They would be best able to help
<DaSkreech> noren: Not as late as yours I'll bet
<DaSkreech> !fixresolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixresolution
<DaSkreech> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DaSkreech> DarkriftX: ^^^
<DaSkreech> noren: 17:00
<noren> man its really late here my mind has almost stopped working 0330 here
<noren> so when is the approx release date fo the stable version of kubuntu 9.04
<gregory> salutare din romania
<DaSkreech> hi
<DaSkreech> noren: last thursday in April
<DaSkreech> I think
<DarkriftX> so im to take this the only tool to help you fix your xorg.conf is a text editor?
<DaSkreech> noren: Want to drop this till the morning>
<DaSkreech> ?
<jussi01> !ro | Guest22125
<ubottu> Guest22125: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<noren> still more than 6 weeks......well do u think we can fix my prob here
<DaSkreech> noren: Yes I think that it's just cause you installed an older grub
<noren> DaSkreech: oh how can i rectify and install the latst grub then
<DaSkreech> what does apt-cache policy libc6 say ?
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127976/
<DarkriftX> ok, how about a different angle. can anyone tell me why an xorg.conf would be perfect one day and not work worth a crap the next? i made a backup of a working version and when i restore it now, it doesnt restore anything to the way it was
<DaSkreech> noren: install http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/grub/grub_0.97-29ubuntu45_i386.deb
<noren> how can i install this mine is 64bit machine
<martijn81> noren: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/grub/
<noren> lemme check again
<martijn81> noren: and, did it work for you?
<noren> well nothing happened after installing the latest grub
<noren>  martijn81 : worked what
<martijn81> noren: booting
<noren> nope
<DaSkreech> error 2 again ?
<noren> yes
<DaSkreech> That normalyy only comes up when there is something like a RAID controller
<DaSkreech> or obviously if the files are gone
<DaSkreech> noren: Takea break
<DaSkreech> We tackle this again in the morning
<DaSkreech> noren: Sorry about the dbus suggestion :( That was bad on mypart
<ulrik_> hello all, how do i get info about kernel verion, kde version and kubuntu verion in the command line?
<noren> DaSkreech: i am gonna take a long break now..it does not matter. i have already learned a lot trying to fix the system
<DaSkreech> noren: Yeah trust me
<DaSkreech> after a little bit errors like this are 3 minutes to fix at the start
<DaSkreech> noren: You will be in here helping other people who have desktop :)
<noren> rem i was the one having to reinstall kubuntu quite a few time to get to the kde 4.2 ... may be it needs more of waiting from my part
<DaSkreech> noren: I'll try and find out the cause of the plasma desktop error
<DaSkreech> noren: Yeah I remember I'm not sure why you are having these issues
<DaSkreech> noren: If it's any consolation I'm going through the same thing trying to install windows on a computer now
<DaSkreech> been 4 days and I can't get it installed
<noren> wat having prob installing windows : ?? :(
<PKodon> noren: He may be talking about the time it takes, and the number of reboots :)
<DaSkreech> noren: Yeah it won't stick to the hard drive LOL
<DarkriftX> is there an X xorg.conf configuration tool besides nvidia-settings?
<DaSkreech> everytime I get to install it it comes back up as if there nothing on the hard drive
<DaSkreech> DarkriftX: Xorg is working on one but not really there is display in the System Settings
<DarkriftX> nvidia-settings keeps screwing with stuff and making things worse, but thats the only program that makes (most) things the way i want them.
<DarkriftX> and i dont know what all these settings are to edit them by hand
<DarkriftX> the built in display manager app doesnt even see my second screen
<DarkriftX> why would an xorg.conf work one time but not another?
<DaSkreech> something changed it
<DaSkreech> ?
<DarkriftX> i have a backup that was working perfectly. i changed settings then tried to restore the backup but it didnt do anything
<DarkriftX> nope, the backup was never modified
<DaSkreech> different driver?
<DarkriftX> same driver
<DarkriftX> all ive done is restart x a few times
<noren> ok good day then me leaving bye
<DarkriftX> i set the settings, had them how i wanted them so i made a backup "xorg.workingdual" and then tried soemthing else. when that didnt work, i "sudo rm xorg.conf" "sudo cp xorg.workingdual xorg.conf" and restarted x. all my settings were gone, but the xorg.conf is now how it was (and the backup still has not been modified)
<DaSkreech> noren: night
<noren> its gonna be morning pretty soon HA HA
<noren> bye
<DaSkreech> bye
<DarkriftX> im going to restart x again and see if i lose all the changes I just made
<DarkriftX> nope, restarting x lost all my settings
<DarkriftX> i open nvidia-settings with kdesu, make changes, apply, save changes andmake sure its saving to xorg.conf. when i restart x they are all lost
<dsmith_> for 8.04 what is the most stable kernel being used right now?
<dsmith_> I have 2.6.24-24, but boot into 24.21 only, Its like it freezes at .21
<DarkriftX> is there no source for help with xorg configuration? ive tried 5 channels now and google for 3 days. I am starting to get really frustrated with this crap.
<martijn81> DarkriftX: have you tried this-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DarkriftX> yeah
<DarkriftX> it killed all my settings and nothing worked
<DarkriftX> i dont get it. nothing seems to be working
<martijn81> DarkriftX: sorry, i not so l33t myself in linux
<m477> i got error signal 11 (SIGSEGV) http://paste.ubuntu.com/127992/
<ayyash> hey all
<ayyash> i was wondering how where can i get to rooms for my region
<ayyash> is there somewhere i can find the servers list "if that's the way at all"
<DarkriftX> Can anyone tell me why video related changed I am making *WILL NOT* stick?
<White_Pelican> this is going to sound like a strange question, but does kde 4 recognize when an audio CD is inserted into a drive?
<attilacyilmazlar> Hi All
<attilacyilmazlar> is there a system like raid for ubuntu or we have to setup raid for 2 or 3 disks??
<goofey> attilacyilmazlar: a system like raid?  you mean... raid?
<attilacyilmazlar> yes raid seems complicated
<attilacyilmazlar> is there another system like raid can be setup easily?
<goofey> the only thing that I know of that's like raid but isn;t raid, and this only counts for raid 0, is LVM
<goofey> attilacyilmazlar: what *exactly* do you want to do?
<attilacyilmazlar> i want to install jaunty to a raid of 2 160gb hdd's
<attilacyilmazlar> I read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<attilacyilmazlar> and it seems complicated
<goofey> attilacyilmazlar: which raid?
<goofey> attilacyilmazlar: there's 0, 1, 5, 10
<attilacyilmazlar> raid 1
<goofey> attilacyilmazlar: the only way I know to do mirroring (raid 1) is via software raid (using the OS) or hardware raid (using a raid card) - ubuntu doesn't have a magic mirroring system
<attilacyilmazlar> goofey: so we have to follow the instructions on how to doc
<attilacyilmazlar> goofey: Is it possible to setup raid5 ??
<goofey> attilacyilmazlar: sure, raid 5 is supported in linux, but raid 5 requires 3 disks
<attilacyilmazlar> goofey: yes i know 3 disks
<goofey> attilacyilmazlar: and yes, those instructions look fine
<attilacyilmazlar> i already have 2 disks
<attilacyilmazlar> goofey: on one of them I have Interpid on other Jaunty
<attilacyilmazlar> I will buy one more and erase jaunty setup 2 of them with jaunty again then will jump to raid5
<goofey> attilacyilmazlar: wait, you can't raid 2 disks that have OS's on them already and keep the data - creating the raid will wipe the disks
<matrixhomie> hello
<goofey> oj, ok, you know that - just make backups.  :)
<attilacyilmazlar> thanks
<attilacyilmazlar> for testing will try raid 1
<attilacyilmazlar> if no problem then raid5
<attilacyilmazlar> my master data is in Interpid
<DarkriftX> can anyone help me figure out why my display settings will not persist a reboot/restart of x?
<itsatrick> Hello.  Having a little trouble installing KOffice in KUbuntu.  When I use synaptic to install the app, it failes to install "kde-lib-kde4" because it tries to override one of the oxygen icons.  How do I get past this?  I tried deleting the icon, but it didn't work.
#kubuntu 2009-03-08
<matrixhomie> any hackers here?
<attilacyilmazlar> goofey: on ubuntu is raid1 or raid5 easier??
<DarkriftX> no, the hackers all hang out in #hacjers
<DarkriftX> no, the hackers all hang out in #hackers
<attilacyilmazlar> goofey: to setup i mean?
<goofey> attilacyilmazlar: should be about the same
<attilacyilmazlar> goofey: thank you for answers :)
<goofey> attilacyilmazlar: anytime
<matrixhomie> but theres almost no hackers in #hackers
<matrixhomie> do you know how i can get invited to #hacker
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> dude, restructure your question. asking for a hacker makes no sense
<DarkriftX> what is a hacker?
<matrixhomie> im not going to respond to that
<goofey> itsatrick: deleting the icon doesn;t work, because it's conflicting with the application that installed the icon, not the icon itself
<bazhang> matrixhomie, its offtopic here
<josh-l> I want to make a launch feedback that spins (rotates) instead of bounces... what do I need to learn specifically to be able to make this?
<itsatrick> I also tried uninstalling kde4-icons-oxygen, but that would have uninstalled my entire system.
<goofey> josh-l: I would guess that's written in C - the folks in #kde would probabably know that
<josh-l> yeah the3y\\y apprently do not
<goofey> josh-l: well, they wrote it, not the kubuntu folks (I think) - you could check out the kde CVS
<goofey> itsatrick: which kde?  3 or 4?  And you installed it but it didn't install koffice?
<josh-l> yeah im sure kde devs wrote and not kubuntu devs'
<itsatrick> KDE 4.  Right.  I have KDE 4 installed, but Koffice isn't installed.
<josh-l> so instaq
<itsatrick> OO.org is buggy with plasmoids, so I don't want to do that.
<josh-l> ll it
<josh-l> i mean, install it
<goofey> itsatrick: i'm booting jaunty to see if it came with koffice
<josh-l> i dont get what the issue is, if its not installed, then install it
<goofey> itsatrick: which version of kubuntu do you have?
<goofey> josh-l: it's conflicting with something already installed
<josh-l> what is it conflicting with?
<itsatrick> Intrepid.
<goofey> itsatrick:  is it kubuntu or ubuntu with kde installed?
<josh-l> im pretty sure none of the releases come with koffice installed
<itsatrick> koffice-data-kde4_1 is trying to override kde-icons-oxygen.
<goofey> josh-l: yeah, I just found that out - jaunty comes with openoffice, not koffice
<itsatrick> It's Ubuntu with KDE installed, but Gnome removed.
<itsatrick> Jaunty is only in beta, right?
<josh-l> try installing koffice anyways, then if necessary install kde-icons-oxygen after
<goofey> itsatrick: jaunty is beta
<bazhang> alpha5
<DarkriftX> Can anyone help me figure out why my display settings will not persist past a reboot or x restart?
<goofey> itsatrick: itsatrick I'm afraid i dn;t know how to solve your problem
<goofey> itsatrick: er, don't
<josh-l> its not going to cause any real issues if oxygen icons get uninnstalled
<josh-l> and if yoyu want them just try installing after installing koffice
<itsatrick> josh-l: Then how com I saw that a bunch of important pacakges would be uninstalled like libkde4 and such.
<itsatrick> *come*
<itsatrick> Does OxygenOffice work well in KDE4?
<josh-l> okay then i dont know
<goofey> itsatrick: i wonder if there's a way to in-install kde4-icons-oxygen without un-installing all the other packages?
<goofey> itsatrick: an apt-get --ignore-depends flag maybe?
<jmichaelx> recently, in kubuntu 8.10, using kde4.2, my screen starting locking after the monitor idles, requiring a password to unlock it. to my knowledge, i have never configured it to do this, and i cannot for the life of me figure out how to make it stop. i do NOT have 'lock screen on resume' selected in the settings. can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<itsatrick> Sorry, --ingore-depends is not a valid flag.
<lucax> hey guys, im on ubuntu intrepid i wanted to install kde 4.2, cant find the repositories or update... any ideas ?
<jmichaelx> lucax: the instructions should be right on: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<lucax> yeah but tehy say packages are on backports and i just did an update and im still with 4.1
<bazhang> lucax, enable backports
<bazhang> lucax, lets see your sources.list (guessing you updated them already once adding repo)
<lucax> no problem for some reason there was the problem solve it thanks
<bazhang> lucax, sudo apt-get update fixed it?
<jmichaelx> can anyone tell me how to stop the screen from locking, and requesting a password to unlock it, whenever the PC has idled for a time?
<jmichaelx> this is in kde4.2
<bazhang> not some screensaver setting? this is in intrepid corrrect?
<jmichaelx> yes, it is in intrepid...i am just using 'blank screen' for the screensaver, and see no lock screen setting there
<bazhang> hmm let me check mine
<NotForResale-US> can anyone help with a sata hdd?
<bazhang> in system settings desktop  screensaver is require password to stop checked
<bazhang> NotForResale-US, need an actual question
<jmichaelx> bazhang, no, it is not checked
<NotForResale-US> can i use a ide jumper to jump the 1.5gb speed limit on a sata drive
<bazhang> NotForResale-US, this sounds like a question for ##hardware
<bazhang> jmichaelx, not sure where else to look frankly; I am on 4.1 , dont know what systems settings control panel looks like in 4.2 (ie if it differs or not) could well be a bug
<jmichaelx> ty bazhang, i have no idea what to do about this... pretty annoying
<bazhang> jmichaelx, let me check launchpad
<Wazmyn> in KDE4 I've found a couple of programs (Dragon Player, Kuickshow) that do not have any menus ith them - how do you go about editing preferences for apps like this?
<jmichaelx> i have been wondering why in the world dragon player is even included....
<bazhang> Wazmyn, best I can is dragonplayer has a menu that leads to the dragonplayer handbook; it is a very minimalist player from what I have tried
<woonix> Wazmyn: What do you mean "editing preferences"? If you want to add a menu item, then use the menu editor.
<Wazmyn> jmichaelx: well, kaffiein won't play the videos off of my camera and dragon player will
<Wazmyn> bazhang: where is the menu that leads to the hand book?
<bazhang> Wazmyn, far right menu, next to settings
<Wazmyn> woonix: specifically in kuickview I wanted to change the keyboard short cuts - page up and down advance the picutres I want to use right and left
<Wazmyn> bazhang: my window has nothing. It's just a floating picture window with the title bar at the top
<jmichaelx> Wazmyn: interesting to hear. that is the first useful thing that i have heard about that dragon player could do
<draik_> jmichaelx: I'm on 4.2 with a desktop and laptop. I don't have that issue and I don't mind going over configurations with you.
<Wazmyn> jmichaelx: HA!
<c0rrupted> anyone have anything interesting they would like to send me?
<jmichaelx> hey draik_, what's up?
<Wazmyn> c0rrupted: like what?
<jmichaelx> draik_: yeah, if you have any idea why this screen locking business is going on and how to stop it, i'd be appreciative
<c0rrupted> anything from porn to music to OS bootup iso's or anything really
<draik_> jmichaelx: I may be able to help. What is going on with your Power Management in System Settings?
<draik_> jmichaelx: BTW, is it on a desktop or laptop?
<jmichaelx> draik_: i also have kubuntu 8.10 on a desktop and a laptop, but it is only the desktop that is requiring a password to unlock the screen after it has idled... i have no idea what i would have done to cause this to start, nor how to make it stop. i have been through all the setting i can think of.
<Wazmyn> How do I get Dolphin to show previews of videos?
<draik_> jmichaelx: I'm not sure where to begin other than Power Management settings for profile types.
<jmichaelx> Wazmyn: i do not think that dolphin has that capability yet
<jmichaelx> draik_: hmm, i think i have gone through all of that
<Wazmyn> jmichaelx: it did in 3.5 - why would it lose it?
<jmichaelx> Wazmyn: i was disappointed , too, but it did lose it. i imagine they will bring it back, but who knows when
 * Wazmyn frowns
<jmichaelx> Wazmyn: i have been using Thunar when i want to view folders with video previews
<bazhang> c0rrupted, did you have a kubuntu support question?
<c0rrupted> no i didnt
<fatblackpumpn> hi
<fatblackpumpn> why wont k3b burn mp3's ?
<fatblackpumpn> i get "problems" when i drag and drop mp3s
<tekteen> fatblackpumpn: are you making a data cd?
<fatblackpumpn> nah, a music cd
<bazhang> fatblackpumpn, it will
<fatblackpumpn> ugh
<fatblackpumpn> so there is no way in linux, to burn music ?
<fatblackpumpn> i just wanna make a cd.
<fatblackpumpn> to listen to in the car.
<tekteen> fatblackpumpn: the issue is that it needs to decode mp3s
<draik_> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fatblackpumpn> ugh.
<fatblackpumpn> linux shit.
<Wazmyn> jmichaelx: what is thunar?
<fatblackpumpn> i installed w32codecs
<jmichaelx> fatblackpumpn = troll?
<bazhang> fatblackpumpn, stop with the language
<c0rrupted> maybe if you learned to program you would realise everything in linux is OPENSOURCE so you can fix it yourself
<fatblackpumpn> i installed w32codecs, how do i burn a cd ?
<tekteen> fatblackpumpn: I believe there is a package for k3b mp3
<fatblackpumpn> ok
<draik_> jmichaelx: I agree and I am still looking into various things here and I can't get it to duplicate that type of thing.
<tekteen> fatblackpumpn: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<tekteen> fatblackpumpn: then it should work
<jmichaelx> Wazmyn: thunar is the default file manager in xfce... but i use it a lot in KDE, particularly ofr video previews, likw you mentioned
<fatblackpumpn> libk3b2-extracodecs  ?
<fatblackpumpn> oh ok
<fatblackpumpn> thanx
<Wazmyn> I've never had a problem burning mp3s with k3b
<draik_> dito
<jmichaelx> draik_: oh well, i'll just keep poking around until i figure something out
<draik_> *ditto
<tekteen> Wazmyn: I have :-)
<fatblackpumpn> E: Package libk3b2-mp3 has no installation candidate
<draik_> AHA!
<DarkriftX> is there any way to tell when the last dist-upgrade happened? i went to sleep one day with 7.10 and woke up the next with 8.04 and want to see if ive rebooted since (im sure i have but just to be sure)
<draik_> jmichaelx: I think I may have it...
<fatblackpumpn> whats to add do sources.list to get libk3b2-mp3   ?
<tekteen> libk3b3-extracodecs
<jmichaelx> draik_: fire away
<tekteen> try libk3b3-extracodecs
<fatblackpumpn> ok
<draik_> jmichaelx: Power Management > General Settings > Lock screen on resume
<MagicDuck> is there a way to make keyboard shortcuts work in kde4 (for example k-menu shortcut, run command, etc) with compiz enabled?
<draik_> Make sure it isn't checked
 * draik_ hopes that's the answser.
<fatblackpumpn> yay! it's working, thanx fellaz.
<jmichaelx> draik_: unfortunately, i was there , and made sure that one was not checked
<draik> jmichaelx: How about checking, save, uncheck, save?
<draik> Sounds funny, I know, but it works for me that way some times.
<jmichaelx> draik: i know what you mean, i have seen deals where that sort of thing has worked when nothing else did... i'll give a while here in a bit
<jmichaelx> i'll give it a whirl*
<draik> jmichaelx: Cool.
<draik> :)
<cristian> hey ripio
<cristian> ripio
<cristian> jotoso
<jishi> T_T
<cristian> tt
<bazhang> !hi | cristian
<ubottu> cristian: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<fatblackpumpn> what kind of name is cristian?
<fatblackpumpn> what are you religious or something?
<bazhang> !ot > fatblackpumpn
<ubottu> fatblackpumpn, please see my private message
<fatblackpumpn> oh sorry
<tekteen> fatblackpumpn: I am not sure if that was supposed to be humor, but it does not translate well on irc
<fatblackpumpn> does the software that is in kubuntus repos more state of the art or "recent" (as in newer), than in gentoo's ?
<fatblackpumpn> gentoo doesent seem to be cutting edge anymore.
<bazhang> fatblackpumpn, this is support; chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<fatblackpumpn> it's a simple question.
<bazhang> its offtopic.
<fatblackpumpn> i have seen way more off topic stuff in here than that.
<fatblackpumpn> how is it off topic. i said the word kubuntu
<jmichaelx> fatblackpumpn = troll?
<bazhang> yep
<fatblackpumpn> nope
<fatblackpumpn> just asking a simple question.
<fatblackpumpn> oh well
<matrixhomie> anyone want to trade stuff?
<bazhang> matrixhomie, not here; this is not a warez channel
<bazhang> matrixhomie, this was pointed out to you earlier
<LjL> fatblackpumpn: you're currently muted, they won't hear you. i'd like you to read the factoids i've had ubottu send you first.
<LjL> !etiquette > matrixhomie    (matrixhomie, see the private message from ubottu) | how about you do the same
<fatblackpumpn> ok i have a question, since you guys like to support.
<fatblackpumpn> when i ran kde 3.5 the pager had the windows icons on the "virtual desktop"
<fatblackpumpn> now they dont
<fatblackpumpn> running intrepid
<fatblackpumpn> i.e.  if firefox was in the foreground for that "virtual desktop"  the window on that pagers virtual desktop would have the firefox logo.
<fatblackpumpn> i found that to be convenient
<bazhang> you want icons to click on the desktop?
<fatblackpumpn> no not the desktop itself.  the pager
<fatblackpumpn> i have 9 "virtual desktops" on my pager.
<Wazmyn> fatblackpumpn: i think i'd chalk that up to "stuff that hasn't got implimented in kde4 yet"
<fatblackpumpn> ahh theres a check box for that.
<fatblackpumpn> thanx
<Wazmyn> ok, nevermind
<fatblackpumpn> pager settings
<fatblackpumpn> window icons
<fatblackpumpn> now to bind key strokes to toggle between desktops
<Wazmyn> fatblackpumpn: ctr+F1, crt+F2....
<fatblackpumpn> Wazmyn: is there a way to change those.  id like to reassing the defaults to ctrl alt arrow
<fatblackpumpn> reassign
<Wazmyn> it'd be under system_settings
<fatblackpumpn> Wazmyn: yeah, im uder key board and mouse > key board short cuts, the only short cuts are for KMix
<fatblackpumpn> oh i have to select it,
<fatblackpumpn> but i still dont see the pager under the drop down
<Wazmyn> yeah, i went though that was well fatblackpumpn
<fatblackpumpn> oh they call the the plasma workspace
<Wazmyn> that' won't be under the pager
<MagicDuck> is there a kde4 equivalent to "dcop kicker kicker popupKMenu 0"
<MagicDuck> ?
<fatblackpumpn> nm plasma workspace is not the pager
<GWild> I just installed a new version of 'linux-generic' - how do I install it for use?
<Wazmyn> MagicDuck: whta did that do?
<GWild> it's not in /boot....
<fatblackpumpn> pager is not under the list of kde componets under system settings's keyboard and mouse
<LjL> GWild: it should be. what did you install, exactly?
<Wazmyn> fatblackpumpn: the shortcuts for desktops won't be in the pager - it'll be part of the global shortcuts or something
<fatblackpumpn> global shortcuts?
<fatblackpumpn> where are those?
<draik> jmichaelx: Any luck?
<GWild> LjL: linux-generic in adept
<Wazmyn> fatblackpumpn: found it, it's under kwin
<LjL> GWild: and how would it be a new version? or did you mean *upgrade* it?
<fatblackpumpn> Wazmyn: thanx pal.
<GWild> LjL: actually upgrade yes.  I'm trying to upgrade past 27-7 to avoid my chronic BusyBox boot error
<jmichaelx> draik: i've not yet been able to check... i am slowly trying to get an email written to my gf, which cost me dearly, if it doesn't get sent off fairly soon, lol
<MagicDuck> Wazym: it shows the K menu, I am using compiz so I wanna keybind it
<jmichaelx> which will*
<LjL> GWild: you do realize that the linux-generic package itself doesn't contain anything, and that what really gets upgraded (usually automatically - what i don't get here is what you've done manually) is linux-image-whatever?
<draik> jmichaelx: Brave man to be doing something that grave at the last minute.
<Wazmyn> MagicDuck: oh. sorry I can't help ya there if you're uisng compiz. And if you want names to be highlighted, you need use the full nick
<jmichaelx> draik: some call it bravery, others call it 'dancing with suicide'
<GWild> LjL: I'm probably not being clear - I'm from Gentoo and have never used a distro which was 'automatic'
<jmichaelx> well, homicide, in this case... sorry for the OT
<draik> jmichaelx: castration, really.
<Dr_willis_AAO> been testing out ArchLinux here lately :)
<jmichaelx> most likely, lol
<LjL> GWild: ok how about you type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<draik> Dr_willis_AAO: Oh yeah? How is it?
<GWild> LjL: ok, I'll do that
<GWild> LjL: dist-upgrade = 'uprade the installed distro'?
<LjL> GWild: yes, to the latest versions of packages. you should do that regularly (except that you don't really have to because when there are updates, an icon shows up, and when you click on it, they get installed)
<LjL> which is what i don't understand to begin with
<LjL> you should be on the latest available kernel version *by default*, without doing anything but clicking on the auto-updates icon
<GWild> that would splain it - I'm still reading/learning so I have not done that since I was not sure what it would do
<GWild> skittish after Gentoo which could easily 'break'
<Wazmyn> GWild: within reason, updates here should not break things - they're tested before they go in the repos
<Wazmyn> GWild: there are always exceptions, but in general, that's the case
<GWild> Wazmyn: Sounds good - a good reason to switch distros.....  I appreciate the info
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<stealth-> ugh. Im trying to log into my kubuntu machine remotely through vnc, but the kde desktop sharing program asks my connecting client for a password, and I dont know what it is :|. Any help?
<Libertarian4life> Okay, is it better to use xrender or OpenGL with Linux, with KDE, etc?
<tekteen> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tekteen> I am sure the bot knows the default vnc password
<tekteen> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<draik_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Libertarian4life> !botfart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfart
<tekteen> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<tekteen> it is on to me
<Libertarian4life> !botisopenglorxrenderbetteronlinux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Libertarian4life> !smoke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smoke
<tekteen> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Libertarian4life> !slap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap
<Libertarian4life> !botslap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap
<Libertarian4life> !openGL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openGL
<tekteen> this is very !ot, but then again, no one here needs help
<Libertarian4life> well is xrender or open GL better for linux.. or which is more geared to use linux to its potential
<tekteen> Libertarian4life: first of all, I like your name. Second, GL also works on other platforms
<tekteen> why not use the one that may one day have some comercial application?
<tekteen> anything you learn to do on linux you should try to make applicable to windows
 * tekteen is not trying to start a flame war
<Libertarian4life> 1) thank you :P  2) yea, but is is linux able to use one better over the other?
<Guest4289> is the http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdepim/ktimetracker_4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid3~ppa1_i386.deb site down
<Guest4289> cant seem to ping it
<Proji> hi
<tekteen> hi
<Samuel-NotAFK> FFS why is the KDE4 version in 8.10 so poopo?
<Guest81597> is there a manual for this IRC client?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Guest81597: What IRC client?
<Guest81597> this one...
<ArkoldThos> someone having problems with kopete
<Samuel-NotAFK> man kopete
<Guest81597> Yeah
<Guest81597> well this is an IRC client is it not
<Guest81597> ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Guest81597: You're using Konversation
<Samuel-NotAFK> (03:03:22) Guest81597: (notice) Received CTCP 'VERSION Konversation 1.0.1 (C) 2002-2006 by the Konversation team' (to Samuel-NotAFK) from Guest81597
<Guest81597> but i am having problems with kopete too :)
<ArkoldThos> Guest81597: wlm?
<Guest81597> wlm?
 * Samuel-NotAFK is listening to The B52's - Love shack
<Samuel-NotAFK> WINDOWS LIVE SHITTTT MESSENGER
<Samuel-NotAFK> oops caps
<Guest81597> FYI, i am more of a Windows Vista person so this Kubuntu thing is kinda new to me, although i LOVE some of its features
<Guest81597> and i do not think there is a reason to swear...
<ArkoldThos> problems using WLM protocol on kopete <.<
<Guest81597> Yes i am
<Guest81597> it crashes when it tries to connect
<Guest81597> is that common
<ArkoldThos> first try?
<Guest81597> since you semed to know what is was right away
<Guest81597> yes
<ArkoldThos> no clue >.<
<ArkoldThos> here just doesnt connect
<ArkoldThos> if i am with other client it go out of msn due to another client trying to join
<Samuel-NotAFK> Guest81597: There is always reason to swear.
<ArkoldThos> and if i put a bad password it return errors
<ArkoldThos> but if i put it right, it just stays on connecting forever
<Guest81597> let me try again
<Guest81597> crashed... twice
<Guest41836> I need some help with kopete...
<adam_> Can I get some help with kopete?
<Guest27054> love the immediate response....
<Guest27054> hmm 296 people and no one knows anything... see you later (you never leave)...
<jeff__> Im having problems installing Mozilla.  I go to the site, down load it, but im unable to install it (it opens with ark, but doesnt install, just shows files)
<jeff__> any ideas on how to fix it?
<marcelo> ¿¿¿¿¿
<PodeCoet> Is it possible to give a network card two IP addresses in Kubuntu?
<PodeCoet> I need to access a different network (192.168.1.0)
<Samuel-NotAFK> I'm looking forward to 9.04
<Samuel-NotAFK> 8.10 and 8.04 had shit support for my EeePC
<Samuel-NotAFK> Debian has poor support
<Samuel-NotAFK> Hopefully 9.04 will fully support my EeePC
<Samuel-NotAFK> I'm looking forward to KDE4 too
<Samuel-NotAFK> I hope I can find my USB drive.
<Samuel-NotAFK> FFS it's a really good 8GB one too
<noren> hi
<Samuel-NotAFK> I'll look for it tomorrow.
<Samuel-NotAFK> bye
<noren> is DaSkreech still here
<silentContender> Can someone help me with a corrupt login?
<kurumin> oi
<Paulo> oi
<PodeCoet> oi
<PodeCoet> :(
 * PodeCoet fucks off appropriately
<silentContender> The auth.log does not log my activity, ideas why?
<serrano> hi
<Adam_Tech> Who here could help me with the Adept Manager?
<Adam_Tech> umm Hello??
<Adam_Tech> I also need help with Konqueror
<lhd_> dklsajf
<lhd_> any body
<Adam_Tech> lol like noone is here
<lhd_> great
<Adam_Tech> even though there must be over 250 people here, no one is listening
<Adam_Tech> :\
<sperlo> what is your problem with knokor?
<ubuntu__> Hello all I have a question concerning adept
<Adam_Tech> Me too
<ubuntu__> I get this error msg
<sperlo> konquer
<ubuntu__> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0059' near line 1:
<ubuntu__>  EOF after field name `'
<Adam_Tech> I need more help with adept
<Adam_Tech> than konqueror
<Adam_Tech> adept always will (BREAK) when i request install
<Adam_Tech> on like 98% everything i want to install, and the ones that show no error, fail when i try to apply changes
<Adam_Tech> can you help?
<Adam_Tech> #runescape
<Adam_Tech> dang  it
<inteliwasp> so, i managed to score a second video card and have an extra monitor around... and to no surprise, after installing the nvidia drivers, xorg did not like the setup, said no screens, can someone point me to a nice guide to resetup xorg with 2 cards and 2 monitors?
<inteliwasp> anyone?
<inteliwasp> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Adam_Tech> can someone help me with adept??
<inteliwasp> what is your question?
<Adam_Tech> ok, When I go to request install, it will say (BREAK) install in red, and when it is green and says install, it says it broke when i try to apply changes
<inteliwasp> the new pakages you are trying to install do not like the programs already on your system
<inteliwasp> what says break?
<Adam_Tech> firefox 3.0
<Adam_Tech> thats the only big one i really want
<inteliwasp> what are you trying to install?
<Adam_Tech> firefox 3.0
<inteliwasp> do you have firefox 2.x already on the system?
<Adam_Tech> no
<Adam_Tech> only konquer
<inteliwasp> those 2 shuld not have a problem....
<inteliwasp> what if toy tried to use the command line?
<inteliwasp> tried*
<Adam_Tech> i have read about using sudo adept --configure -a
<Adam_Tech> but nothing happened
<Adam_Tech> and yea i tried the terminal
<Adam_Tech> but it didn't work
<Adam_Tech> whats the name of the firefox "thing" to use apt-get?
<inteliwasp> try this without the quotes: "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0"
<tanjir> which one "sudo apt-get install firefox" installs?
<Adam_Tech> failure
<Adam_Tech> how do i post large amounts of text?
<tanjir> try sudo apt-get install firefox
<inteliwasp> pastebin
<tanjir> pastebin.com
<tanjir> does it say connection failure?
<inteliwasp> start with the line you entered
<Adam_Tech> http://pastebin.com/d46ca13c3
<Adam_Tech> no
<Adam_Tech> not a conet fail
<tanjir> try sudo apt-get install firefox
<inteliwasp> no
<tanjir> and let us know if u still get the same error msg or not success
<inteliwasp> he needs to update his system
<tanjir> ohh
<tanjir> sudo apt-get update
<inteliwasp> then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Adam_Tech> it says 0 on everything
<Adam_Tech> removed, installed etc....
<inteliwasp> er...
<tanjir> inteliwasp: will you recommend him to remove xulrunner?
<inteliwasp> run: "sudo apt-get install xulrunner-1.9
<Adam_Tech> has multiple unmet dependencie
<inteliwasp> ah, the annoying dependency hell
<Adam_Tech> http://pastebin.com/d592b808a
 * inteliwasp fires up google...
<Adam_Tech> lol
<inteliwasp> looks to me that it wants the gnome pakages installed...
<Adam_Tech> that means..? lol sorry, i'm am a MAJOR windows Vista/XP user, not so much linux/kubuntu
<inteliwasp> tanjir, would you agree?
<inteliwasp> give me a few... i am on a live cd... slow as as can be...
<tanjir> i installed firefox 3 by using simple sudo apt-get install firefox
<tanjir> on kubuntu
<Adam_Tech> just tried... let me get link on pastebin
<Adam_Tech> http://pastebin.com/d3f14f96d
<inteliwasp> Adam_Tech, what version are you running?
<Adam_Tech> inteliwasp, today's... 8.1 or something? I just upgraded today...
<tanjir> 8.10?
<tanjir> did you change the sources?
<Adam_Tech> yea
<Adam_Tech> universe
<Adam_Tech> hey, i just got this system eror
<Adam_Tech> it  says fatal error....
<kuaera_> Oh, that's bad.
<tanjir> lol... hell yah it is bad :P
<pgreptom> Hey, I'm on 8.10.. I did the most recent dist-upgrade, and now some of the widgets I was using aren't working, like "NowPlaying" "LCD Weather" which were all included with the previous version.  Any ideas?  They just said "Could not find requested component: nowplaying"
<kuaera_> Deadpan is funny. Moving on.
<tanjir> pgreptom: you moved to kde 4.2?
<inteliwasp> Adam_Tech, it may make life a bit easyer if you reinstalled 8.10 from scratch...
<tanjir> the plasmoids from 4.1 does not work in 4.2 according to kubuntu website
<pgreptom> Ah.
<pgreptom> >:/
<pgreptom> was really enjoying the amarok plugin.. oh well, hard to go backwards
<tanjir> pgreptom: let me give u the fix
<tanjir> 1 sec
<pgreptom> oh sweet :)
 * inteliwasp will be back in a bit(10 mins or so)
<tanjir> follow this page: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<tanjir> there is instruction for 8.10
<tanjir> still i m not sure if ur fav plasmoids will work :P
<tanjir> Adam_Tech: any update?
<chairman> does anyone know about kubuntu 10.10
<tanjir> chalcedony: 10.10 or 8.10?
<tanjir> 9.04 will release on december
<tanjir> sorry,... chairman
<tanjir> lol
<communityplumbin> hello everyone
<tanjir> hello communityplumbin
<communityplumbin> HI HOW RU
<tanjir> good good
<communityplumbin> awesome im in montana you?
<tanjir> me from ottawa
<tanjir> is it cold in montana?
<communityplumbin> very cold today more snow
<tanjir> itz spring here... :D
<communityplumbin> yeppers is will be soon here to cant wait
<tanjir> lol... good luck
<tanjir> e'thing good with ur kubuntu? :P
<communityplumbin> have seen the ultimate 2.1 program?
<tanjir> i heard of it... did u try?
<communityplumbin> that is what im useing
<tanjir> nice... does it come with kde by default?
<communityplumbin> it is great now im building the gamers on a different flashdrive
<communityplumbin> its actually kubunta
<communityplumbin> but very tweaked
<communityplumbin> type in your search engine ultimate 2.1
<communityplumbin> hello DR.
<Dr_willis> Howdies
<communityplumbin> hows ru tonight
<Dr_willis> got to get back on 3rd shioft schedule
<communityplumbin> well keep em well
<Dr_willis> so i basicially have to shift my sleeping by 12 hrs.
<communityplumbin> ouch
<Dr_willis> Hmm DST kicked in today also...
<Dr_willis> so is it really 1:00 AM now.. or are all my clocks wrong
<communityplumbin> wow very sad
<communityplumbin> 1055 montana time
<Dr_willis> I had a PC once.. every time it rebooted.. it shifted the clock an hr for DST..  so it did it like 4 times in one day off by 4 hrs. :)
<communityplumbin> well ur better off now
<communityplumbin> auto update time
<communityplumbin> hi jontec
<Dr_willis> aha - it is 1AM...  :) the effect dont happen untill 2 am. :)
<jontec> communityplumbin: hola?
<communityplumbin> whats going on tonight
<Dr_willis> Daylight saveing time! :)  its going to be a party!
<communityplumbin>  I think the doc is on drugs
<communityplumbin> hey doc what did ya prescribe yourself?
<communityplumbin> hey jontec ur in washington
<communityplumbin> DC OR BY OREGON
<jontec> communityplumbin: nope, it's probably one of the points from which my dial-up access gets routed
<jontec> communityplumbin: I live in *southern* VA
<communityplumbin> ¥ok  i seen the dial up it said washington must be ur service
<communityplumbin> way down south in virginia
<communityplumbin> so ru useing 8.2 kubuntu
<jontec> si. no cable here, only DirecTV/Dish
<communityplumbin> I see
<communityplumbin> have you checked out ultimate 2.0 yet
<jontec> 8.10
<communityplumbin> I see so there is no hi speed internet available
<DarkriftX> any xorg/nvidia-settings experts here?
<jontec> right, none to speak of, really
<DarkriftX> i cant get my settings to persist past x restarting
<communityplumbin> you can get drivers on the ultimate website for all video cards
<communityplumbin> probally on planet kde also
<communityplumbin> jontec chek out the ultimate website
<jontec> why?
<communityplumbin> http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition-21/
<jontec> again, I say, why? If you're talking about ubuntu ultimate... that's bloatware. I only need my linux install for Ruby on Rails development
<noren> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<communityplumbin> http://repoubuntusoftware.info/
<communityplumbin> http://home.paulschou.com/pub/ultimate/
<communityplumbin> you will like it
<jontec> I've seen it before... that's why I am commenting on it
<communityplumbin> ok well the 2.0 is built will all the features of 8.10 but has alot more special features
<communityplumbin> The newest is 2.1
<yao_ziyuan> i have installed both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-deskop and work in kde4. i have removed kpackagekit/packagekit and adept. i set synaptic to automatically check for updates daily. will it work?
<Dr_willis> 'featuers as in' - what? last i looked their features were that they installed every package   they could fit.
<yao_ziyuan> will synaptic or update-manager automatically show an update tray icon when there's updates?
<Dr_willis> supposed to at least. :)
<noren> Dr_willis: hi
<noren> from where can i download the laatest packages frommmm the net.. i dont want to download all the packages all the time if my system crashes and i have to go for a fresh install
<Dr_willis> once you install them.. backup your /var/cache/apt directory
<Dr_willis> is one way to do it
<noren> like my system  crashed ealier, got a fresh install  and now i am updating the kubuntu 8.10 and want to finally get to kde4.2
<Dr_willis> all thje packages you install/download are saved in /var/cache/apt  (or was it /var/apt/cache?)
<Dr_willis> that directory can have out of date file however if  somthing gets updated after youve installed it.
<Dr_willis> and it can get auto-cleaned out also at times
<noren> so when is the best time to back it up before it gets auto cleaned
<noren> i did that last time but still i have to download more than 250 MB after this frresh install
<Dr_willis> when you got your stuff installed.. :)
<Dr_willis> things get updated constantly.. so backup/rsync siomewhere I guess..
<Dr_willis> or set up a different machien to be a apt caching proxy
<noren> ok
<SandGorgon> guys... i installed kubuntu using minimal-cd for a customized install - no games, gimp.etc. - now i want to replicate the same system on another computer. Can I create a install-cd or something ?
<zorglu_> q. i run kubuntu and would like to have firefox as default browser, where should i look ?
<Act1> приветствую
<Act1> вопрос как вернуть таск бар?) я недавно начал просто знакомится с юникс системами =) в кде (кубунта)
<zorglu_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<PhrkOnLsh> hey guys, just installed kubuntu 8.04 on parents' desktop, tried to enable 3d effects on an NVIDIA GeForce 5200... failed miserably a few times (the hardware drivers dialog tried to install nvidia-glx-new which isn't compatible)
<PhrkOnLsh> now I have working NVIDIA driver loading (I see the nvidia logo on x startup) but I have no xgl according to compiz...
<PhrkOnLsh> how can I alleviate this?
<Act1> have a trouble, cant reboot, system wrrite "[...] Restarting system" but pc not rebot, found few tips at google, acpi = off and pci = noacpi, but with this params kubunta dont loading, just after booting
<PhrkOnLsh> installing xserver-xgl helps, perhaps in my case :D -- maybe that should be a dependancy?
<noren_> !norton-ghost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about norton-ghost
<Act1> .
<Act1> hello, have a trouble, cant reboot, system wrrite "[...] Restarting system" but pc not rebot, found few tips at google, acpi = off and pci = noacpi, but with this params kubunta dont loading, just after booting
<tanjir> Act1: type "sudo reboot"
<Act1> i try, no effect
<Act1> and shutdown -r now too
<tanjir> Act1: wow... frrom ctrl+alt+f1 type sudo reboot and see if there is any error message
<Act1> and it i try too ) not remember full log, but it ok, all stoping and unmount, 2 last lines: "Will restart" "[ <numbers> ] Restarting system
<Act1> in need i can reboot now and see it again
<Act1> if*
<tanjir> ohh
<Act1> think it acpi... but dont know how config correctly
<devilsadvocate> hi. my aptitude refuses to install anything since it says it cant find rhythmbox package. can anyone help me fix this issue?
<jussi01> devilsadvocate: whats the error message it gives?
<devilsadvocate> jussi01, it gives an internal error, says that i have to fix the package manually, and then exits
<jussi01> devilsadvocate: could you post the exact messge?
<devilsadvocate> jussi01, one sec
<Act1> tanjir have ideas?
<tanjir> Act1: sorry man... i was away... can't remember of anything
<devilsadvocate> E: I wasnt able to find the rhythmbox package. It might mean you have to fix it manually
<devilsadvocate> E: Internal error. could not generate list of packages to download
<devilsadvocate> (i typed it in... couldnt figure out how to copy stuff out of aterm)
<devilsadvocate> jussi01, ^
<jussi01> devilsadvocate: I dont know aptitude that well, but you can try this: sudo aptitude install -f
<devilsadvocate> jussi01, will try, thanks
<devilsadvocate> im running a safe-upgrade now. im hoping that might fix it. its downloading the packages, so i expect the error to pop up again
<Act1> mb smb  know why pc cant reboot?)
<devilsadvocate> Act1, cant reboot?
<Act1> yes
<devilsadvocate> it just gets stuck somewhere, or comes back to the login screen?
<Act1> in log last msg: "[ <some numbers> ] Restarting system
<devilsadvocate> hm
<Act1> in kde it stuck when kde logo and progress bar full
<devilsadvocate> Act1, thats at login right? the kde splash? \
<Act1> yes
<Act1> no )
<Act1> system boot right, but reboot cant
<devilsadvocate> Act1, so when you reboot, it gets stuck after login, but when you turn off and turn on, it logs in fine?
<devilsadvocate> the actual reboot itself is fine, Act1 ?
<Act1> 1 min)
<Act1> have bad eng and not understand something...
<devilsadvocate> Act1, no problem
<devilsadvocate> Act1, i am trying to understand what the problem is. when you select reboot, what happens? does the computer reboot and try to turn on again?
<Act1> so booting system is fine,  login to system too. Working on pc - ok. Aftrer trying reboot: in GUI - i see kde logo and progress bar moving to 100% and stuck. In console (sudo reboot or sudo shutdown -r now) i see log, in log all fine, all unmoting and stoping.. last lines is: Restarting system
<Act1> and stuck too
<Act1> and help only hard reset
<devilsadvocate> Act1, kde logo or kubuntu logo?
<Act1> kubuntu
<devilsadvocate> Act1, if it makes you feel any better, at that point it is safe to hard reset
<devilsadvocate> Act1, my best guess is that there is some issue with the reboot signal linux has to send to your hardware.
<devilsadvocate> so if you are ok with hard resetting it, you can continue doing that and be safe. im not sure how that can be fixed
<devilsadvocate> Act1, sorry
<Act1> in google i found few tips, acpi = off and pci  = noacpi, but with this params i can boot
<Act1> few mans have same problem...
<devilsadvocate> Act1, yeah. acpi is the thing that should be sending the reboot signal to the hardware/bios
<Act1> dont know what do... in windows reboot is fine
<devilsadvocate> Act1, its probably an acpi problem.
<Act1> why kubuntu dont booting with params?
<devilsadvocate> Act1, you can add the params if you want. there are some params already there
<devilsadvocate> Act1, while booting, stop at grub. press e for edit, select the line, press e again, and when you are done changing things press b
<devilsadvocate> Act1, or modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<devilsadvocate> Act1, i dont recommend either (especially modifying /boot/grub/menu.lst) if you are not sure
<Act1> i do it, and after edit i pres 'b' (boot with params) and pc just reboot
<devilsadvocate> Act1, and comes back to grub?
<Act1> yes
<Act1> or boot (if not press esc)
<devilsadvocate> hm
<noren__> Act1: is ur prob solved
<Act1> think? but windows reboot ok,  its no hardware problem...
<Act1> oops )
<Act1> <noren__> how solv my problem?
<noren__> were you able to boot with acpi=off option
<Act1> in grub
<noren__> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<noren__> Act1: yes from grub
<enzo> Hi
<enzo> i'm looking for a serial terminal on my kde
<Act1> and pc reboot  after press "boot"
<enzo> i know gtkterm, is there an equivalent for kde ?
<noren__> Act1; your Kubuntu does not reboot !! am i right ??
<Act1> yes
<noren__> Act1: is it able to shut down properly
<Act1> always pc-off for reboot... is not good
<devilsadvocate> enzo, there is. i dont remember the name, but there are some nice qt (not kde) based serial terminals
<enzo> komport ?
<devilsadvocate> enzo, possibly. there are 3 or 4 usable ones
<enzo> yakuake maybe devilsadvocate it rings a bell ?
<noren> Act1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525332 << check this out
<devilsadvocate> enzo, yakuake is something else
<devilsadvocate> enzo, yakuake is like a fun konsole
<enzo> ah ok
<Act1> <noren> ths
<Act1> thx
<noren> Act1: if the prob persist then ask again
<Bryan_Sierra> For some reason, kde keeps failing at startup. Any ideas? (Running kde 4.2)
<noren> Bryan_Sierra: what do u mean by failing
<noren> after login or at boot up
<Bryan_Sierra> after loging in
<noren> did u get updated to kde4.2.1 recently
<Bryan_Sierra> I just upgraded, yeah. (But this problem also occured with 4.2.0)
<Bryan_Sierra> I just removed kde, and reinstalled it. got 4.2.1
<noren> Bryan_Sierra: even i had the same prob the screenn froze after login splash screen
<Bryan_Sierra> Right, mine won't even get to through the splash screen. The hardrive icon just shows up, and then it restarts.
<noren> does it restart or freeze up
<Act1> noren doesn't help (
<Bryan_Sierra> it freezes, then kdm restarts
<noren> Act1: oh ok lemme check for some other solution
<Bryan_Sierra> gnome works just fine.
<voicu> Hi, I just upgraded to kde 4.2.1 and the battery monitor from the system tray is gone. what is the program name so i can get it back?
<noren> Bryan_Sierra: u are using gdm or kdm
<Bryan_Sierra> kdm
<Act1> noren ok, i try reboot again (find few solutions) come in 2-3 min
<noren> Act1: ok
<noren> Bryan_Sierra: can u get in tty1
<Bryan_Sierra> yeah
<Bryan_Sierra> Well, i'm using gnome on the same computer.
<Bryan_Sierra> So I think it's just an issue with kde. And I tried removing the .kde folder in my user directory. Didn't do anything.
<nikola__> bä
<user__> no effect (
<Act1> <noren> you here?
<frinux> hi there
<frinux> I have a little problem with kubuntu (kde) : when I exit or diconnect, kde doesn't remember the applications that where launched so that they are not restored at the next boot. For example if amarok is started when I exit, it won't be back at the next boot
<Viasolus> Hi all, Anyone mind if I ask a quick Kubuntu question?
<GWild> hello
<Viasolus> If I would like to wipe clean my harddrive and install Kubuntu, do I need to format first, and then use the livecd, or will Kubuntu format my harddrive for me?
<GWild> Viasolus: it will prompt you
<GWild> Viasolus: you don't have to format IIRC
<Viasolus> While everything worked well in the LiveCD trial, if I format and install Kubuntu, is there a greater risk of having difficulties with my drivers? I mean, did the livecd use the drivers already functioning, or did it connect on it's own?
<GWild> and for future reference
<GWild> !ask | Viasolus
<ubottu> Viasolus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GWild> Viasolus: IME the disk had drivers which worked 'out of the box'
<Viasolus> Thanks.
<GWild> Viasolus: and I had an ATI Radeon at the time - you should be good
<Viasolus> Alright then, I'm gonna go finally stick it Microsoft, and if all goes well, see you again. Thanks for the help.
<GWild> Viasolus: good luck - and know that the support here is outstanding (I'm brand new to Kub having been a Gentoo user'
<elirips> Hello. Is there a programm available that can create 3d models and produce an obj-file of it?
<noren> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<noren> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sonotos> morgen
<sonotos> kann das sein das unter konqueror 4 sowas wie webdav:// nicht mehr geht?!
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sonotos> oh sorry forgot the .de
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> -de actually :)
<sonotos> thx
<bazhang> np
<sonotos> but i try in english, god chance to practice for me, gg
<sonotos> i have a problem with konqueror 4, in konqueror 3.x i had the protocolls fish:// and webdav:// if i try to use them in konqueror 4 i get an error message that the folder not exists
<sonotos> is this a configuration , whatever problem on my side, got this protocolls removed
<sonotos> +er
<sonotos> i hade that problem with serveral versions from 4.1 on 8:10 to 4.2 on 9.4
<bazhang> this is jaunty now?
<bazhang> ie 9.04?
<sonotos> at the moment i'm running jaunty but it's the same problem as under 8:10
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion please
<sonotos> k
<hazamonzo_> Afternoon folks. IM trying to get my soundcard to play midi.. Im using kubuntu 8.10 (KDE 4.2.x) and im having trouble testing my sound card for Midi
<hazamonzo_> So ive installed KMidimon and tried to play some mide from another program
<hazamonzo_> KMidimon logged things happening.. i have no idea what
<hazamonzo_> but i did not get any output on my speakers
<sony> Hola
<dwarder> buenos dias
<sony> tengo un problema mi equipo no se conecta automaticamente a internet, para conectarme a internet tengo que darle a gestor de actualizaciones cada vez que inicio ubuntu
<dwarder> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sony> tengo un problema mi equipo no se conecta automaticamente a internet, para conectarme a internet tengo que darle a gestor de actualizaciones cada vez que inicio ubuntu
<sony> nadie me puede ayudar?
<david13> Can you move icons on a panel?
<GWild> david13: yes - unlock the widgets and go into panel settings
<david13> Cool like I could figure that out on my own.
<noren> wow using this opendns its made the surfing lightening fast !!!!!!!!!! :)
<winterz> for some reason my graphics card isn't being properly found.  so i'm getting vanilla vesa.  this is after 6 months using this same system just fine.  does anyone have hints as to what might have happened?
<winterz> all I did was reboot
<winterz> of course, I have been updating all along
<rimvis> hi i have one problem youtube.com doesn't work me from linux firefox how can i saw clips?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<jillsmitt> rimvis: there is no spoon
<bazhang> jillsmitt, dont troll here
<rimvis> spoon? it not spoon it's problem
<jillsmitt> bazhang: hey... do you see the LOG of this room? omg this is very stupid enter-exit logs
<jillsmitt> get out of my chat window fresk
<jillsmitt> freak*
<bazhang> !ot > jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt, please see my private message
<bazhang> jillsmitt, stop that
<jillsmitt> bazhang: i said get out of my back
<khashayar> Does anyone know if any special steps are required in order to get the sesame backend for soprano enabled?
<jillsmitt> bazhang: say to my mom about troll!
<bazhang> !ops | jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<Offoffoff> And where is ops?
<Offoffoff> is it fun?
<bazhang> Offoffoff, please return to -ru
<Offoffoff> why so?
<ZmAY> i am having several folders in /usr/lib/jvm/  is that ok? or is it enough to have only one
<dazza_> hi, sorry to ask a common question but i am having trouble with my google skills: what is the name of the 32bit compatibility libs for 64bit kubuntu?
<david13> can I delete dolphin and use konqueror as the file manager?
<Offoffoff> david13: yes, You can.
<bazhang> david13, no need to delete
<bazhang> just use konqueror
<david13> Yeah but when I use konqueror sometimes it opens up dolphin
<david13> I just want to use one.
<dazza_> ah it's ia32-libs :)
<david13> Other applications open up dolphin up too..
<Offoffoff> david13: sudo aptitude remove dolphin --purge
<pf> witam
<pf> wszystkich
<pf> :)
<ikonia> pf: please don't do that
<pf> ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> WHY CAN'T I USE KDE3 ON THE LATEST UBUNTU RELEASES?
<ikonia> Samuel-NotAFK: you can start by not shouting please
<ikonia> Samuel-NotAFK: there is no need for caps lock
<pf> xD
<Offoffoff> Samuel-NotAFK: this is not causher
<Samuel-NotAFK> ikonia: I don't have a caps lock indicator.
<ikonia> Samuel-NotAFK: you can see what you type before you press enter,
<Samuel-NotAFK> ikonia: I can't touch type/
<ikonia> Samuel-NotAFK: so ?
<ikonia> Samuel-NotAFK: read the text before you press enter
<david13> Probably cause 8.04.2 has all the updates intrepid has with kde3
<david13> That would be my guess they did it that way for simplicity...
<ikonia> !pl | pf
<ubottu> pf: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<david13> They tell you to use 8.04 if you want kde3
<Samuel-NotAFK> david13: 8.04 is old
<david13> I don't know what to tell you.  I don't maintain it
<ikonia> Samuel-NotAFK: so don't use old desktops on new releases
<dazza_> Samuel-NotAFK: i still use it :)
<Samuel-NotAFK> ikonia: KDE4 is not as good as KDE3
<ikonia> Samuel-NotAFK: it's also a dying release
<dazza_> Samuel-NotAFK: so use 8.04.2
<Samuel-NotAFK> ikonia: WTF? it's not dying!
<Samuel-NotAFK> KDE3 will be supported by Debian for years to cum
<david13> lol
<ikonia> Samuel-NotAFK: kde 3 branch is being phased away
<ikonia> Samuel-NotAFK: development focus appears to be on 4
<david13> come not cum
<david13> You might get into trouble for improper language
<dazza_> hehe
<Samuel-NotAFK> david13: stfu
<david13> And it begins
<arcv> hi
<Dr_willis> ive not seen near as many people whineing about kde 3.5 in here - as there used to be
<arcv> hola
<cryingtux_> hello
<Dr_willis> whatever happened to that kde 3.5 port to 8.10 project? it die off?
<ikonia> kde 3 is a valid request
<dazza_> 4.2 is nearly a worthy replacement IMHO
<ikonia> from how I've seen kde 4 progress I can understand people wanting to stay on 3
<cryingtux_> i need help with the iso released on this link http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<Dr_willis> I just noticed that archlinux also  - dosent seem to have kde3.  at least not mentioned on the wiki pages.
<cryingtux_> i cant login to it, no username pw given on this site
<dazza_> i remember being pained by 3.0/3.1 too
<dazza_> heh pm?
<Dr_willis> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/  let me doenload the cd image
<ikonia> Dr_willis: development commitment is just not focused on 3, so the quicker people start accepting 4 - the quicker it will get focus
<Dr_willis> Im using gnome now on my netbook. :) so no biggie deal to me
<Dr_willis> actually i normally use jwm + rox filer. but i still miss some of the features id gotten used to in kde 3
<cryingtux_> Dr_willis: if you can manage the username and pw please let me know too
<Dr_willis> cryingtux_,  i just clicked on the link and it downloaded.
<Dr_willis> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/kubuntu-intrepid-kde3-x86.iso
<Dr_willis> Ive NO idea how well it works.
<cryingtux_> Dr_willis: this iso downloads but when u want to login to it, there is no username pw, neither root nor user nor guest works on it
<Dr_willis> No idea then. I dont even have it downloaded..
<prophezy> what is the biggest diffrent between GNOME and KDE, Souce or what all this called?
<stormchas2000> goodmorning
<SteBo> prophezy: just try it and decide for yourself which desktop is best for you personally
<SteBo> prophezy: they are both great
<SteBo> prophezy: you could use live CDs for test drives
<prophezy> SteBo I use now Kubuntu KDE
<prophezy> but i wonder its the the layout .. thats the diffrent?
<prophezy> can I say.. that GNOME and KDE = OS?
<SteBo> prophezy: no, Kubuntu is the OS, Linux is the core of this OS, KDE is the graphical user interface and user application collection
<Dr_willis> Linux is all abouyt Layers and layers and legos making up the layers.
<SteBo> prophezy: Gnome is an alternative interface and application collection
<Dr_willis> Linux, runs X, and the Desktop runs on top of X.
<predator363> Can someone help me install nvidia drivers? iv been reading for like 3 days to fix my KDE to no avail iv tryed the nvidia .run file iv tryed hardware drivers iv tryed envyng and iv try manual all basicly yield the same problem either no graphics display or a fudged up one and reverting to the old drivers (177) dosent work please help?
<Dr_willis> and a lot of things in between
<prophezy> aha.. yes, i was testing ubuntu and now kubuntu.. and if we talk about the graphic i like more Kubuntu.. (I love Blue) :P
<prophezy> but the installation i can use Gnome on KDE .. and KDE on Gnome right?
<Dr_willis> prophezy,  you can easially install BOTH kde and gnome on the same machine and jsut pick what desktop to use at the Login screen
<Dr_willis> and yes - you can mixx and match the apps.
<Dr_willis> thats why i normally install both
<prophezy> Dr_willis.. do you need to install both?
<SteBo> prophezy: you are free to chose whatever you like most... it's just a package install away most of the times :-)
<Dr_willis> I inall them both so i have all the apps.
<Dr_willis> 'Linux - Your OS - Your Way'
<prophezy> aha oki..
<prophezy> so you mean if i have only KDE i cant install the Gnome app?
<SteBo> prophezy: yes
<Dr_willis> You can install them
<Dr_willis> go ahead and try
<predator363> lol if it was my way driver updates would be easier but i dont know how to make them that way so not really my way most other stuff yes btu drivers no lol
<dazza_> SteBo: wrong ;)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<SteBo> dazza_: huh?
<Dr_willis> predator363,  all your other fixing/tweaking means its hard to tell whats going on.
<dazza_> SteBo: you said yes, he can't install gnome apps
<predator363> Dr_willis: what do you think i should do?
<Dr_willis> predator363,  thats why i never reccomend the nvidia .run drivers
<SteBo> dazza_: oh, I missed the t at the end of cant ;)
<dazza_> SteBo: i suspected as much :) i read it the same way the first time too
<predator363> dr_willis: i have never had luck with them lol i was hopeing maybe it would be different this time
<prophezy> SteBo .. i know you answer that i could :) but you only type wrong
<prophezy> :)
<Dr_willis> predator363,  try to remove them as best you can.  learn how to install them via the console. and start installing one and checking I guess.. use 'startx' instead of kdm/gdm to launch X to see error messages
<Dr_willis> what is yiour video card predator363 ?
<predator363> geforce 8600m g
<cryingtux_> Dr_willis: would you mention  "how to install fully working jwm on intrepid"  please?
<Dr_willis> cryingtux_,  sudo apt-get install jwm
<Dr_willis> :)
<predator363> dr_willis: doing startx only gives me an nvidia logo and then a blinking _
<Dr_willis> then tweak it as you want by copying/editing the system stuff
<Dr_willis> predator363,  nvidia logo is a good sign.
<cryingtux_> and xdm or gdm as login manager?
<Dr_willis> predator363,  try the following.. 'sudo apt-get install jwm'   then edit the .xinitrc file to have the following 2 lines.
<ubuntu__> whats different kubuntu kernel behinde ubuntu kernel
<Dr_willis> xterm &
<Dr_willis> jwm
<prophezy> do anyone know why i cant connect to my wan at home... it found everything but it dont connect to it.. and sometime it dont find the home wan.. but find all the rest of the wan around the builings
<predator363> dr_willis: is there a way to compleatly remove all X11 and re install it?
<Dr_willis> # END OF FILE.
<Dr_willis> predator363,  that wont do much good to remove X.
<predator363> dr_willis: hold on going to do what you said
<Dr_willis> cryingtux_,  set up a jwm.desktop for gdm/kdm if the package dosent make one.. i dont recall if it does or not
<Dr_willis> predator363, those commands will setup 'jwm' as your default window maanger when you do 'startx'
<Dr_willis> which  might help.. it might not. :) we are toubleshooting
<cryingtux_> Dr_willis:  i will installing it from mini net install iso, so i would want to keep it as minimal as possible, no kdm/gdm
<Nataouze> hello there
<predator363> dr_willis: hold on now i have to force this thing to connect to the internet. lol i sent it in for repairs and got it back with the wireless card broken now i have to use the switch to turn it off and then back on before i can make it do anything
<Dr_willis> cryingtux_,  then use .xinitrc
<Nataouze> may anyone help me ?
<cryingtux_> Dr_willis: thanks, will check how to configure it for jwm
<Dr_willis> copy system wide system.jwmrc  (use locate jwmrc)  to users home/.jwmrc
<Dr_willis> read jwm docs :) configure
<predator363> dr_willis: ok what exactly do i do with jwm after install?
<Dr_willis> set it to be the default wm. and  see if startx launches it.
<Dr_willis> HOWEVER from what you are describing   'nvidia logo starts' then a black/console screen with _, sounds like something in the drivers are crashing
<predator363> dr_willis: how do i set it as default?
<Dr_willis> predator363,  thats what exiting .xinitrc was doing
<Nataouze> I used to have a battery icon in my systray, it was very useful, but now it has gone, anyone knows how I can enable it back ?
<predator363> dr_willis: well typing startx gives me the blinking curser thing but letting kde start up on boot gives me a bunch of video garbage
<amik> hi, can anyone point me at a standard/popular/builtin backup application?
<Dr_willis> so if you get back to the console with alt-ctrl-f1 - do you see any error messages?
<Dr_willis> or alt-ctrl-F2-through6, i imagione F7 is the blinking screen again
<predator363> dr_willis: nope
<predator363> dr_willis: f7 is the video garbage i spoke of
<predator363> dr_willis: but not a single error
<predator363> dr_willis: i think it have somehting to do with detecting my display wrong but all i know about my display is it supposed to be at 1280x800_60
<amik> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_willis> predator363,  you could try moving the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.FAILS so you have no xorg.conf and  try startx again
<predator363> dr_willis: i have my home directorys and all of my files and thing on a different partition then the core of the OS i did this incase i ever needed to reinstall. I dont have a kubuntu disk so is there a way to reinstall everything (including the basic OS) via terminal? al i have already tryed removing my xorg.conf the only thing that gives me a good display (though very slow and flickery) is telling it to use the vesa driver
<Dr_willis> i dont know of a way to reisntall everything from the terminal.
<Dr_willis> most likely you just  may be able to get by with reinstalling the drivers/kernel files. that may clean out the old nvidia stuff
<Dr_willis> the forums may have docs on propelry removing the stuff.
<Dr_willis> SO the nvidia drivers have NEVER worked for you?
<predator363> dr_willis: only the ones from the hardware drivers menu but those give me extreme video lag
<Dr_willis> You mean lag in video playback?
<dr_phd1> hi eveyone... I have got two questions, Which is the Ultimate Media Player for most of the files types in Ubuntu (Like Classic Media Player in Windows)
<predator363> dr_willis: hell i mean lag in opening and closing menu's and windows lol
<dr_phd1> #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> dr_phd1,  i tend to use gmplayer, and vlc for 99.9% of my video playback needs
<dr_phd1> Dr-willis: Will it play the flv extension
<Dr_willis> if it dont you can always drag them to your web browser.
<Dr_willis> im pretty suire ive played flv in ione of those 2
<dr_phd1> thanks Dr-Willis
<noren> ?? well is there a way f updating a i386 distro to 64bit distro ??
<Dr_willis> noren,  reinstall
<jals> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> or do some fancy install via chroot and switch over.. which is basicially the same thing
<predator363> dr_willis:i think im going to reinstall the OS later for now i will revert to the vesa drivers and save anything i might lose
<predator363> dr_willis: do you think thats my best bet? because i dont like doing that lol the reason i use linux is because usualy you can just rip out the broken pice and put in a working one lol
<Dr_willis> so the synaptic package manager version of the nvidia drivers where slow to begin with?
<predator363> dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis> did youy try a desktop OTHER then kde4?
<Dr_willis> kde4 and nvidia drivers - are known to have some bugs that make it sluggsh
<predator363> dr_willis: yes iv used gnome and it gave about the same results
<Dr_willis> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KDEmod#How_to_get_decent_performance_on_KDE_4_using_a_NVIDIA_graphics_card
<Dr_willis> Might have some clues..
<Dr_willis> other then that.. no idea. You coudl try the next release and see if the newer drivers help
<predator363> dr_willis: im now starting ubuntu in low graphics mode. What do you mean next release?
<Dr_willis> and yes. i know thats an arch wiki page. :) they suggest the following...
<Dr_willis> Because of the poor 2D-performance in the NVIDIA drivers for 8000- and 9000-series cards, it's very important that you use the latest driver, which has improved a lot: version 173.14.09
<Dr_willis> predator363,  the jaunty release.
<predator363> dr_willis: 9.04? isent it still in alpha?
<Dr_willis> No idea :) im not using it yet
<Dr_willis> but what do you have to lose.
<predator363> dr_willis: yea its still in alpha hasent even gone beta yet hmmm.. guess since my systems already broken i dont have much to lose
<Dr_willis> you can be on the leet cutting edge!
<Dr_willis> :)
<predator363> dr_willis: eww did you just say leet
<jals> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<predator363> dr_willis: great now im getting no scrrens found and unable to connect to x server...
<Dr_willis> predator363,  that sounds like a missconfigured xorg.conf or somthing. :)
<predator363> yea
<predator363> i went back to vesa
<predator363> guess i screwed it up
<Dr_willis> try 'nv' instead of vesa?
<predator363> dr_willis: lol i cant even run update manager cos it wants to open a display
<david_> hi
<abengoa> hola
<abengoa> alguien habla español
<Tm_T> !es | abengoa
<ubottu> abengoa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> !es
<pippo_> ciao
<pippo_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jals> how would i find the "name" that applies to a particular partition? "name" being (hd0,1) etc
<Tm_T> pippo_: can you explain one thing for me? why often italians do that !list call when they join channel ?
<hero> hye all
<hero> what is special about kubuntu?
<prophezy> Its Blue! :D
<hero> i used ubuntu gnome.... but never experienced kubuntu
<Tm_T> hero: well, try and see
<Tm_T> hero: just install kubuntu-desktop package and login to KDE
<hero> oh
<hero> i heard its 600mb+?
<hero> to download it
<Tm_T> hero: well, instead of rely on somebodys sayings, try and see, I believe every package manager shows how much it would download
<hero> oh okay TM_T
<hero> maybe later.. :D
<Tm_T> shame I cannot get any numbers, but I doubt it would be that much
<hero> can i merge two linux in ubuntu TM_T?
<hero> i've installed two linux and xp in one partition
<hero> i've used chroot command...but can't merge the desktop but just the shell
<[agata]> hi i am having a little tough time with fstab i am not sure of which values should i enter after the partition, the mount point and the filesystem...i remember it was something like default 0 0 but i couldnt tell exactly ;s
<hero> do u want to mount it?
<hero> i don't know about fstab very much but usually if i've got problem with ntfs ive used this command
<[agata]> yes hero i want to mount a partition where i have all my data ... it's /dev/sda1 (for historical reasons)
<toader> Hi, how to install kubuntu by *.iso
<hero> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda* /mnt/sda* -o force
<[agata]> then if i do /dev/sda2 /home/alba ext3 defaults... i get lost with the 1 and 0
<bazhang> toader, to burn the iso to cd?
<[agata]> it's not ntfs just ext3 but i need to add it in fstab before
<toader> hi, could anybody know how to install kubuntu without burn cd?
<hero> owh i don't know that... :D
<toader> bazhang: just by iso file
<bazhang> toader, via usb?
<toader> bazhang: it is also ok
<toader> bazhang: i have a USB stick
<twisterska> Hola?
<bazhang> toader, what system are you on now
<toader> bazhang: winxp
<[agata]> i think it should be 0 1 but i am not sure :)
<jals> hi guys, i'm triple booting kubuntu, XP and windows 7 on a single drive but i'm getting "bootmgr is missing" errors when i try to boot to windows 7 - i'm told i need to copy the boot directory and files from my XP partition onto the win 7 partition, does that sound right?
<jals> i guess that's not entirely kubuntu related actually
<[agata]> hmmm now only root can mount it
<bazhang> jals, sounds like a ##windows problem
<toader> bazhang: do you have idea
<jals> bazhang, yeah as i wrote it i was thinking, hmm this doesn't seem right
<bazhang> toader, just checking if unetbootin can do that from xp
<bazhang> toader, let me search for a second as I dont use xp
<[agata]> got it :p thanks hihi
<toader> bazhang: just now i have used iso, but when i enter the install interface, there is only install from CD ROOM
<toader> bazhang: there is no option from partition
<jals> if a partition is sda 2, does that mean it'll be hd0,1 if there's only on drive?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397 toader here is xp to create ubuntu usb solution
<corigo3> Since latest updates from Repository (8.10) can't mount Audio discs on my system. Where is the sys log that I can check for more details?
 * Dr_willis wakes up
<Elone> morning
<Meizirkki> hello
<Dr_willis> you dont 'mount' audio disks  the kde file manager has  kioslaves (i think) that make them appear as a 'filesystem'
<Meizirkki> what is nepomuk and how can i disable it_
<Dr_willis> its some sort of search-engine-tool i belive Meizirkki
<Dr_willis> !info neopmuk
<ubottu> Package neopmuk does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> !info nepmuk
<ubottu> Package nepmuk does not exist in intrepid
<Meizirkki> it _really_ slows down my poor n810
<Dr_willis> and i cant spell :)
<Dr_willis> !info nepomuk
<ubottu> Package nepomuk does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> i give up
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !find nepomuk
<ubottu> File nepomuk found in akonadi-kde, kde-icons-oxygen, kdebase-runtime, kdebase-runtime-data, kdebase-runtime-dbg (and 57 others)
<Meizirkki> hmm
<Meizirkki> souds like an important thing
<Dr_willis> it seems to be integerated into kde4 rather deeply
<Dr_willis> it can be disabled i recall.. but no idea how
<Dr_willis> http://nepomuk.kde.org/
<Meizirkki> nepomuk service database build is slowing everything down
<Meizirkki> thanks
<Dr_willis> The Nepomuk Server is a KDED module shipped with kdebase which provides the main Nepomuk data repository including full text indexing and a Strigi backend.
<Dr_willis> in theory once it indexs the first time.. it should speed up :)
<Meizirkki> ok
<Drayton_> any1 know how to get trem to work on here?
<nic22> I installed kubuntu-desktop to my PC, now how can I switch back to the old brown ubuntu splash screen on boot?
<olskolirc> I'm on Intrepid Ibex - Kubuntu - when I try to edit my kmenu I get this error message when I save it:   /home/debzbox/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu: Permission denied  How do I fix this please?
<nic22> are you root?
<olskolirc> no
<olskolirc> should just let me
<nic22> do                 gksudo kate /home/debzbox/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<BluesKaj> in kubuntu it's kdesudo, not gk
<nic22> true
<Dr_willis> genericsudo :)
<nic22> :)
<olskolirc> applications-kmenuedit.menu is an empty file nic22
<noren_> olskolirc: see the exact spelling of the path
<nic22> create it via dolphin,   kdesudo dolphin  /home/debzbox/.config/menus/
<olskolirc> /home/debzbox/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu noren
<nic22> and then new document, name it , edit it
<david13> I hate window file name.  Is there a application out there that can remove spaces and replace them with a underscore or something more linux friendly?
<bazhang> david13, in the konsole?
<nic22> no
<nic22> everywhere
<Dr_willis> david13,  theres literally dozens of such ools
<nic22> but then, what will underscores will be?
<david13> I wish I knew cause I can't desend subdirectories with what little bash I know
<Drayton_> how do i get remulous to work....ive installed and when i launch it brings a black screen up then closes
<bazhang> what about tab complete
<david13> It is getting frustrating
<david13> I am talking over 100 files with spaces in them...
<david13> and directories
<bazhang> batch renaming?
<david13> Yeah
<olskolirc> ok nic22 I have a folder called applications-merged in my dolphin folder
<nic22>  /home/debzbox/.config/menus/applications-merged? What are you trying to do anyway?
<olskolirc> I'm on Intrepid Ibex - Kubuntu - when I try to edit my kmenu I get this error message when I save it:   /home/debzbox/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu: Permission denied  How do I fix this please?
<Dr_willis> david13,  thers scripts that can do that.
<Dr_willis> david13,  and gui tools as well.
<bazhang> !info mrename
<ubottu> mrename (source: mrename): A tool for easy and automatic renaming of many files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-12 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Dr_willis> i tend to use 'qmv' and similer tools from the command line
<bazhang> amongst many others
<Dr_willis> !find qmv
<ubottu> File qmv found in r-cran-mvtnorm, renameutils
<Dr_willis> !info renameutils
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-2 (intrepid), package size 80 kB, installed size 276 kB
<david13> Obviously...
<bazhang> david13, ??
<david13> I am tired I'll just sleep instead
<votaguz> hi someone know why i can't resize my system tray panel, i have kde 4.2 ...
<votaguz> I want a small system tray panel but i try to resize and it's still big
<nic22> right click on panel -> panel settings -> resize it with your mouse
<votaguz> nic22: but this onlye resize the panel and don't resize the System tray only
<orphe> hi
<tyrone> hello can anyone help me restore the transparecy of my panel I am in kde 4.2 i stop the desktop effects and when i turned them back on my panel got solid color
<fjallagyldir> hej there
<fjallagyldir> got stuck in some dvd-playback troubles here
<fjallagyldir> oder besser in deutsch?
<draik> Hello all
<draik> I'm trying to listen to music of any form and it fails. Youtube, Amarok, Frostwire... It chops up the audio.
<noren> draik:hi
<draik> This also includes the logout audio.
<draik> noren: Hi
<fjallagyldir> hi noren
<noren> fjallagyldir: hi
<draik> Hey there fjallagyldir
<fjallagyldir> my problem is playing commercial dvds
<draik> !dvd | fjallagyldir
<ubottu> fjallagyldir: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fjallagyldir> libdvdcss2 installed
<fjallagyldir> xine, mplayer, ... installed
<draik> Did you install libdvdread3?
<fjallagyldir> libdvdnav4
<fjallagyldir> jes i did
<draik> Did you run the command after that?
<noren> fjallagyldir: add medibuntu repo
<fjallagyldir> you mean install-css.sh?
<fjallagyldir> yes did
<draik> Yep
<fjallagyldir> also tried with medibuntu repos
<draik> What is the exact command you entered?
<Dr_willis>  medibintu repos work for me.
<Dr_willis> I tend to use gmplayer/vlc  - vlc may not need those even.
<fjallagyldir> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<draik> OK
<Dr_willis> last i checked those docs/path was wrong ion some guides
<noren> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/  <<< check this out i found this interesting and helpful also
<fjallagyldir> running here kubuntu 8.10 with 2.6.27-7-generic
<fjallagyldir> also tried region set
<draik> Not sure what else you need as I have done all you stated and get the DVD playback. I'm just wondering now about my audio being chopped into bits
<yrena> holaaaaaaaaaa
<fjallagyldir> hmm have u tried a different audio deamon?
<draik> fjallagyldir: Just changed it. Let me see what happens
<fjallagyldir> got an dvdreadblocks failed error
<draik> Nope
<fjallagyldir> which deamon do u use?
<draik> VIA 8237 with ALC658D
<draik> XINE backend
<draik> They all chop up my audio
<sparky> Does KDE auto adjust for Daylight Savings time?
<Dr_willis> sounds like it may be a driver issue.
<draik> sparky: Yup
<draik> Dr_willis: How do I update the driver? I don't seem to have any available updates right now
<fjallagyldir> does sound work on this pc in a former distro/version?
<Dr_willis> use the source perhaps?
<sparky> draik:  do I have to install NTP support?
<Dr_willis> manually install the latest alsa.. you m ay want to check with the Jaunty live cd first - see if the alsa versions in it work better
<draik> fjallagyldir: Yes, it was working fine the past few weeks, just got choppy as of a night or two ago
<draik> sparky: Dunno. Sorry.
<draik> Dr_willis: So I should enable source and apt-cache search alsa?
<fjallagyldir> automatic updates?
<Dr_willis> draik,  that would just rebuild the same version in the repos.
<Dr_willis> draik,  theres proberly some guide on installing the latest alsa from source.. i did it once ages ago for  a quirky machine.
<draik> fjallagyldir: No, I do the updates myself via alias.
<mister_roboto> sparky: out of the box installs always did for me
<draik> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sparky> mister_roboto: It doesn't by default or atleast on my current install.  It was set to local and doesn't seeem to install NTP support or auto update.. Anyhow it is fixed
<mister_roboto> sparky: hmmm ok, well glad it's fixed. i'm running jaunty on my laptop here and when i got up this morning, dst was set correctly and i didn't install anything related to time
<sparky> mister_roboto: well, lucky you! =D  Mine wasn't and I had to fix it manually.  I forget if that is a option in the install or not...
<fjallagyldir> ubottu: isnt artsd outdated? thought kde4 is running esd
<sparky> had to start and stop ntp daemon
<sparky> done
<sparky> not I have traveled to space time to the right "time" =P
<draik> Would it be an issue if I'm on the latest kernel, 2.6.27-13-generic?
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<draik> So my audio is stuck and it shoulds like a choir of turkeys
<draik> BRB...
<prophezy_> do anyone know a good vmware for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<draik> Well, the turkey choir is gone
<suzi> hello, does anyone manage to download whole playlist using youtube-dl in 8.10 ?
<draik> I restarted and the welcome audio sounded clear.
<draik> I went to start amarok (even minirok) and they chop up the audio.
<prophezy_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Porky> Hi there, I have a problem, in Dolphin, there's no more window decorator, may someone help me?
<corigo3> Since latest updates from Repository (8.10) can't mount Audio discs on my system. Where is the sys log that I can check for more details?
<draik> This will be an issue for another day. I have to eat breakfast now and start heading off to work. Have a great day everyone.
<fjallagyldir> corigo3, go to terminal and there cat /var/log/messages or hit in dmesg
<JuJuBee> anybody have experience with atheros928x wifi chipset?
<fjallagyldir> dmesg | grep tail -f will also do the job
<Dr_willis> You dont 'mount' audio disks.. KDE has features that make them appear as a 'filesystem' but its a kde 'trick/feature'
<fjallagyldir> JuJuBee, a little, whats ur prob?
<JuJuBee> Can't get my laptop to link wtih my router
<fjallagyldir> what das iwconfig say?
<fjallagyldir> srry what does iwconfig say?
<JuJuBee> hmmm, my wlan0 is missing...
<JuJuBee> no wireless extension for lo, eth0 or pan0
<Dr_willis> is it  under the table?
<JuJuBee> ha ha...
<fjallagyldir> allready tried ndiwrapper? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<fjallagyldir> lol
<JuJuBee> I thought the ath9k was built into the 2.6.27-11 kernel?
<fjallagyldir> iwtools installed?
<fjallagyldir> modprobed the module by hand already?
<kvh_> For some reason gtk-vim stopped working, it doesn't do anything.  I've tried purging it and reinstalling, but no luck.
<Dr_willis> kvh_,  remove/reinstalling is windows thinking.
<JuJuBee> fjallagyldir: no, doesn't apear to be
<Dr_willis> kvh_,  run it from a terminal . look for error messages
<fjallagyldir> what does lsmod |grep ath say?
<kvh_> Dr_willis: Did that... nothing happens; when I ctrl+c, I get ^CICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 6574, errno = 4
<Porky> Please , I have a problem in Dolphin, there's no more window decorator, may someone help me?
<fjallagyldir> how did they disapear? any idea Porky?
<JuJuBee> fjallagyldir: nothing..
<Dr_willis> gone for just ONE program? or all progerams Porky ?
<Porky> Dr_wills, Just Doplhin
<kvh_> strace says 'read(6,' as it is waiting
<fjallagyldir> do you know whats the name of the moule for ur ath card?
<JuJuBee> ath9k?
<JuJuBee> I think
<Porky> fjallagyldir no Idea... maybe after an update
<JuJuBee> from what I read online ar928x chipset.
<fjallagyldir> and modprobe -l |grep ath
<fjallagyldir> have u checked ur chipset with lspci?
<Porky> Dr_willis , Just Doplhin
<JuJuBee> lists /kernel/drivers/net/net/wireless/ath9k/ath9k.ko
<fjallagyldir> probiermal 'modprobe ath9k'
<JuJuBee> lspci | grep ar928x shows nothing
<fjallagyldir> und dann iwconfig
<david13> anyone know how to delete dolphin without taking konqueror with it?
<JuJuBee> Error inserting ath9k.... operation not permitted.
<JuJuBee> FATAL, btw
<fjallagyldir> just lspci and it should list all ur pci devices
<fjallagyldir> u have to do that as root
<fjallagyldir> david13, tried apt-get remove dolphin?
<JuJuBee> fjallagyldir: I see Ethernet Controller for Atheros ar928x
<david13> Yeah and it pulls konqueror in for some reason... I can paste-bin it if ya want to see
<JuJuBee> Sry, network controller
<fjallagyldir> no i belive u
<fjallagyldir> yes
<fjallagyldir> at least we know now that it is a ar928x
<fjallagyldir> brb
<david13> I guess I don't have to delete it if I can figure out how to tell it to open up konqueror for my file browsing needs
<david13> Is a upgrade to kde 4.2 worth it or should I wait until April?
<Elone> i would wait ^^
<pkt> If you upgrading from 3.5 I 'd wait too
<pkt> there are still lots of small details here and there until there is full feature parity with 3.5
<pkt> although all the major stuff seems done
<fjallagyldir> re
<JuJuBee> fjallagyldir: k
<fjallagyldir> tried to load the module as root?
<suzi> unfortunatelly kde 4.2 is unbelievable slow on my latop
<JuJuBee> sudo modprobe ath9k ?
<fjallagyldir> yupp
<JuJuBee> yes, just restarted and tried that.  lsmod | grep ath9k shows ath9k and mac80211
<fjallagyldir> and iwconfig?
<JuJuBee> wlan0 is back
<fjallagyldir> u know how to config the device and so on?
<linux> hi
<fjallagyldir> hek
<fjallagyldir> hej#
<JuJuBee> I do, but it wont connect. strength meter shows almost no signal.
<JuJuBee> I am 2 feet away
<fjallagyldir> how is the router configured?
<fjallagyldir> mybe hidden SSID
<fjallagyldir> maybe powersave ...
<JuJuBee> no, not hidden, just checked.
<JuJuBee> Now can't seem got ge to configure the wlan... icon not in system tray...
<kalp> hi ppl
<kalp> sum help needed
<fjallagyldir> tr
<fjallagyldir> try to start it over the k-menu
<JuJuBee> K, when I open knetworkmanager, try to add connection, doesn't show wifi network in my house
<kalp> u need to install driver
<kalp> ppl i need help
<kalp> in my kde, in right clicking for "paste" after a "copy" command , the "paste" option is always disabled
<Dr_willis_AAO> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_willis_AAO> perhaps install one of those clipboard manager tools.
<kalp> i am talking about copying and pasting files , folders
<Dr_willis_AAO> no idea then
<kalp> it seems no one knos this priblem
<fjallagyldir> JuJuBee, and your network isnt hidden? no macadress filter?
<frank> Hello?
<JuJuBee> fjallagyldir: no to both.
<frank> quit
<fjallagyldir> hmm now i get also stuck with my advice
<Elone> a b g mode problem?
<JuJuBee> fjallagyldir: same happening to you?
<kalp> in my kde, in right clicking for "paste" after a "copy" command , the "paste" option is always disabled
<HelloWorld> hello
<kalp> i am talking about copying and pasting files , folders
<fjallagyldir> kind of JuJuBee but its already 4 years in the past.... so i cant remember that well
<HelloWorld> I got my free kubuntu CD that I had ordered after KDE 4.2 was launched. So, Does Kubuntu CD that I got contains KDE 4.2?
<fjallagyldir> kalp, have a look at the permissions of the folders
<Elone> HelloWorld,  no
<kalp> it can be copied, by draging the file/folder
<kalp> so permission is ok
<Elone> HelloWorld, Kubuntu don't have KDE 4.2 release yet
<HelloWorld> Elone: When is Kubuntu going to officially adopt and put KDE 4.2 into some Kubuntu release?
<Elone> HelloWorld, wait till April release
<kalp> in my kde, in right clicking for "paste" after a "copy" command , the "paste" option is always disabled
<kalp> i am talking about copying and pasting files , folders
<kalp> it can be copied, by draging the file/folder
<kalp> so permission is ok
<JuJuBee> fjallagyldir: it couldn't have to do with 64 bit linux, could it?
<kalp> why is it always disabled
<kalp> ?
<tanjir> HelloWorld: in the kubuntu website, on their mainpage they have the news of supporting KDE 4.2... you can follow the instruction from there
<HelloWorld> ty tanjir and Elonw :)
<suzi> how can i get filename of the file without extension - like movie not movie.avi ?
<kalp> in my kde, in right clicking for "paste" after a "copy" command , the "paste" option is always disabled, why so? how to correct this?
<Elone> kalp, idk ~ is it all the user account like that?
<suzi> using console
<kalp> there is only 1 user
<Elone> kalp, create and new user and see?
<Elone> suzi what do you mean?
<prophezy_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mikevanhoff> any links for webcam problems on a eee (1000H) with easy peasy
<jeff__> okay, How do i install Mozilla? im missing something..- I download it. extract it with ark, but where do i go from there?
<JuJuBee> fjallagyldir: I FINALLY DID IT...  Thanks to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<alexxc> hello
<Bryan_Sierra> I can only expand/contract yakuake if it's ran by root. Any suggestions?
<trappist> Bryan_Sierra: my first guess, maybe you ran it as root first, which caused config files etc. to be owned by root.  check permissions on yakuake stuff in your home dir.
<Bryan_Sierra> deleted both config files
<Bryan_Sierra> in .kde and .kde-neon
<trappist> that's all I had, sorry :)  I haven't used yakuake in probably 2 years
<Bryan_Sierra> :P well if you have a better suggestions I'm all...eyes...
<Bryan_Sierra> (For a terminal that is)
<trappist> that kind of thing happens to me with vim, when I install a new system and right away do sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list or something
<jerware> hi
<jerware> to "unlock" sudo, do  i run --> sudo passwd ?
<trappist> unlock?
<jerware> sigh
<trappist> you don't want to have to use a password, or what?
<jerware> i mean su -
<jerware> i cant su -
<trappist> oh, no, you sudo su -
<jerware> ok
<trappist> that doesn't unlock anything, that's just how you become root, if you must
<sparr> how can I make kde listen to mouse buttons and the keyboard to keep the screensaver at bay, instead of just mouse movement?
<trappist> you *can* give root a password so you could su -, but that defeats the purpose of ubuntu's default setup, which is a really good idea
<trappist> sparr: keyboard activity should prevent the screensaver showing up
<trappist> mouse buttons too
<sparr> i completely agree
<trappist> heh.
<jeff__> is there a linux equivalent of windows- defragmenter?
<noren> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> hi
<trappist> jeff__: for some filesystems yes, but in general linux filesystems defrag on the fly
<BluesKaj> !defrag | jeff__
<ubottu> jeff__: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<noren> DaSkreech: good to see u again. i gt everything fixed up here.
<DaSkreech> noren: Wonderful!
<DaSkreech> Desktop is back?
<noren> spent the entire day after that...got a fresh install and update... now i got kubuntu i386 ubuntu 64 bit and windows
<noren> but i cuold not still figure out y it crashed in the first place
<jeff__> thanks
<jeff__> okay, one last thing- Mozilla install problems.... I download it, extract it with ark, but how do i get it to actually install/work?
<DaSkreech> noren: Well at least this install was not as bad as the last
<ramses> moep
<noren> DaSkreech: no tis time it was smooth
<afancy> hi, how to install kubuntu without CD, but *.iso file. I have already the ISO files
<DaSkreech> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DaSkreech> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<DaSkreech> afancy: the last link
<noren> DaSkreech: have u ever tried installing ffrom iso, i was pretty unsuccesfull quite a few time
<noren> i got this laptop with broken cdrommm  did try a few times there but cud not succeed
<toto__> ciao
<DaSkreech> noren: no I've mostly done network installs
<DaSkreech> toto__: ciao
<toto__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<toto__> ciao
<toto__> !list
<DaSkreech> toto__: Need something?
<Forger1986> Hello. I use Kubuntu 8.04 and I'm experiencing permanent PC freezes when a random audio file starts looping the last 1-2 seconds and everything halts (kb and mouse for instance).
<Forger1986> Anyone encountered the same thing?
<BluesKaj> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<DaSkreech> Forger1986: What kind of audio ?
<Forger1986> Anything I play
<Forger1986> However I don't use other players than amarok too often
<Forger1986> *players other than amarok
<DaSkreech> so once you start playing any file it freezes?
<Forger1986> No, that's the problem, I can't isolate this behavior
<Forger1986> It happens sometimes after the first 5 minutes, other times I'm fine a few days.
<Forger1986> Also, the problem is not in a particular audio file.
<DaSkreech> All mp3?
<DaSkreech>  all wav?
<Forger1986> mp3 for sure. I'm not sure on the flacs though
<DaSkreech> I'm wondering if it's a codec issue
<DaSkreech>  what soundcard?
<Forger1986> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<BluesKaj> I don't understand why ppl listen to crappy mp3 compressed audio now when even the cheapest playes will hold gigs of songs ..it's old technology
<jillsmitt> BluesKaj: because ppl are stuppid sheeps
<ericu_> they want more songs on the same space?
<Forger1986> BluesKaj: I see your point, however, when I buy my own CDs I encode the files in FLAC, but for the music I've had since 3 years ago I'd be mad to convert it all huh
<Forger1986> Your remark is not helpful
<ericu_> my vehicle has alot of road noise, I can't even tell the difference between mono and stereo mp3s
<BluesKaj> no 'phones ?
<Forger1986> hint-hint for us guys who spent 1k USD on an audio system, it does make a difference
<ericu_> I can't wear headphones while driving, it makes me too disconnected
<linknet> wwwportal .sk
<ericu_> Granted, ogg is probably a better approach to containing audio anyways, but cheap players only support mp3 and (gag)wma
<Forger1986> Old generation ipods don't know ogg
<ericu_> The new ones do? I figured they had some sort of format using Steve Jobs dna as an encryption key for all songs
<BluesKaj> Forger1986 , I'm an old audio guy and to my ears there's a definite difference
<[Agatha]> hmm i need to change some file permissions... i know it should  be done with chmod but i have no idea of how to use it... man chmod is not throwing a lot of light over the whole thing.. any hint of where to read?
<ericu_> man chmod, or just ask what you need done
<DaSkreech> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Forger1986> ericu_ - I don't know, I was just speaking of my ipod nano
<ericu_> ah
<ericu_> Agatha: what are you trying to change the permissions to
<BluesKaj> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Mojo_risin> hi. since my last update, plasma always crash. known issue? i'm using kubuntu 8.10
<[Agatha]> thanks
<Forger1986> ubottu - I think I already stumbled upon that link but I will however give it another go, TY
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mojo_risin> no valid backtrace can be extracted but the last console output is this:
<Forger1986> Whoops
<Mojo_risin> Object::connect: Attempt to bind non-signal TaskManager::TaskGroup::editRequest()
<Mojo_risin> QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
<ericu_> Does anyone else have the problem of the "Add to Desktop" icon disappearing from the application launcher plasmoid and reappearing randomly
<DaSkreech> Mojo_risin: Which version of plasma is this?
<Mojo_risin> <unknown program name>(9794)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x8320588 79691777
<Mojo_risin> <unknown program name>(9794)/ checkComposite: Plasma is COMPOSITE-less on 0x831fef8
<Mojo_risin> Qt: 4.4.3
<Mojo_risin> KDE: 4.2.1 (KDE 4.2.1)
<Mojo_risin> Plasma Workspace: 0.3
<jillsmitt> kde4 - fucking sucks
<Mojo_risin> DaSkreech: is this a known issue?
<Mojo_risin> jillsmitt: why do you say that?
<jillsmitt> Mojo_risin: иусфгыу шеы екгу
<jillsmitt> because its true*(
<jillsmitt> and bazhang - is fucking idiot
<Mojo_risin> jillsmitt: you should get layed soon ;)
<jillsmitt> Mojo_risin: what i get?
<slow-motion> hi
<jillsmitt> Mojo_risin: what can i do if people are idiots around?
<[Agatha]> hmmm i think i did it... but i used chown instead of chmod...now i wonder about the difference
<Forger1986> What exactly do you need to do, [Agatha]?
<Aizawa> Guys, I'm on openSUSE, but I used to run Kubuntu (latest I tried was 8.10, so not long ago)... In apt, there was a mud client for KDE that was really good, does anyone know what it's called, or can someone quickly check?
<Aizawa> I think that when you searched apt for a mud client it was the only one that showed up.
<jillsmitt> Aizawa: apt - sucks
<Aizawa> I don't need to hear that, I want to know what the mud client was called
<Forger1986> apt-cache search mud | grep client
<Forger1986> gnome-mud - The GNOME MUD client
<Forger1986> kildclient - Powerful MUD client with a built-in Perl interpreter
<Forger1986> papaya - extensible MUD client
<Forger1986> tf - Tinyfugue MUD client for TinyMUDs, DikuMUDs, and LPMUDs
<Forger1986> tintin++ - classic text-based MUD client
<Aizawa> kildclient, that's the one. Thanks, whoever..did...that
<Forger1986> ;)
<[Agatha]> hmm Forger1986 i had a folder i gave only permissions to root to access and so on
<Aizawa> huh, I guess it's gtk. oh well, it's still good
<[Agatha]> and i wanted to change the ownership to my user back, because now i need to access the stuff inside
<[Agatha]> so i used chown to give it back to me... i guess that's the way
<Forger1986> If your dir is owned by root now, only root can give your "agatha" user (for instance) ownership back.
<Forger1986> Yes, you should sudo chown -R agatha:agatha /path/to/dir
<lol222> hello
<[Agatha]> ok so i did well hehe :) thanks a lot
<peaches__> can anyone successfully run pulseaudio daemon? i get segfault out of the box
<lol222> my keyboard sotpped working and i don't know why or how to fix it. it normaly works in BIOS but when kubntu starts to load it just stops. can somebody help me ? thanks for answers.
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mattias_> nice client=)
<zied> slt
<zied> salut a tous
<zied> hi
<zied> hi all
<Forger1986> Hello
<zied> hi
<zied> can you speak frensh plz
<BluesKaj> !fr | zied
<ubottu> zied: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<zied> meri
<Forger1986> BluesKaj, which are the commands that can be prefixed by '!' for ubottu's output?
<BluesKaj> Forger1986 , most linux apps available in the default repositories can be afaik
<Forger1986> TY. And the "This is an English only chatroom" is done with "!$lang | $username" I see
<BluesKaj> Forger1986 , and languages available in k/ubuntu
<Forger1986> TY for the tip
<BluesKaj> np
<lol222> can some one help me with my keyboard?
<pulc> hi
<pulc> hello
<ortab> .
<maxmahem> hey got a problem. Plasma seems to be crashing on boot.
<tanjir> which kde u r using?
<maxmahem> 4.2
<maxmahem> was working up until a recent update.
<tanjir> it was working on 4.2?
<manchoenk> hi all
<maxmahem> Yes, it has been working fine until I applied some of the most recent patches to it.
<maxmahem> any easy way to roll those back?
<tanjir> thr must be... i m also new bie... some one else might be able to help u
<tanjir> i knew 4.2 has issue with plasma
<senorpedro> why doesnt that work: find -type d -exec echo '{}'\; ?
<Forger1986> I wouldn't use the simple quotes... ?
<Forger1986> Or oh wait - you need  a space between {} or '{}' and \;
<Forger1986> (the simple quotes are not a problem actually)
<senorpedro> ok, thx Forger1986
<Forger1986> np
<senorpedro> ..well still not working
<senorpedro> find: missing argument for "-exec"
<Forger1986> find -type d -exec echo '{}' \;
<senorpedro> ah no wait
<senorpedro> now it works
<Forger1986> Because you didn't put a space between '{}' and \;
<senorpedro> yes, stupid me put the space between the { and the }
<senorpedro> now it works, thx Forger1986
<zipper-zipco> hi everyone
<Adam_Tech> I need some help with java and firefox 3
<Adam_Tech> anyone?
<zipper-zipco> alot people here .
<zipper-zipco> no one is helping
<Adam_Tech> yea
<Adam_Tech> 328 people
<zipper-zipco> i m not very good but u can say me. mayber it can work lol
<Adam_Tech> lol
<maxmahem> hmm... well I found my solution to my plasma crash problem if anyone is interested.
<maxmahem> For some reason the update I applied did not like my plasma configuration
<Adam_Tech> you have 8.04?
<maxmahem> rm'ing it from ~/.kde/share/config/ fixed the problem
<maxmahem> though I lost all my old configuration.
<Adam_Tech> could you help me with Java?
<tanjir> maxmahem: nice
<tanjir> Adam_Tech: is ur java installation failing too?
<Adam_Tech> do i use the normal bin file or RPM?
<maxmahem> so new rule for fixing linux. When all else fails, just start deleting random files
<Adam_Tech> lol
<elirips> hello. I have currently kubunt 8.10 installed, now I need to install windows vista on another partition. I assume that installing vista will destroy grub, what can I prepare to restore it afterwards?
<zipper-zipco> kernel panic. who can help me
<maxmahem> DON'T PANIC!
<zipper-zipco> im
<zipper-zipco> :?
<tanjir> Adam_Tech: sorry bro... my window cleared... can u paste again?
<zipper-zipco> i got a problime like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4398012#post4398012
<Adam_Tech> How do you install Java?
<Adam_Tech> I downloaded he self-extracting file from java
<Adam_Tech> whats next?
<tanjir> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<tanjir> for java 5
<tanjir> for java 6: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Adam_Tech> say invalid operation nstall
<Adam_Tech> oops typed wrong
<Adam_Tech> ok
<Adam_Tech> its failing...
<tanjir> the same error msg as yesterday?
<Adam_Tech> says there isn't one, and something about candidate
<Adam_Tech> yea, for 6
<Adam_Tech> and i just upgraded to kubuntu 8.04
<tanjir> downgraded :{
<Adam_Tech> won't it still work?
<tanjir> i had the same problem today and saw adept was on my task bar so i upgraded my system using that
<tanjir> it should work... i installed 6 on my 8.04
<Adam_Tech> but i have the file on my desktop
<coreyman> ok time just changed here, how do i set this clock widget back an hour
<tanjir> is it a deb file?
<Adam_Tech> bin
<Adam_Tech> its a .bin
<Caronte> chmod +x foo.bin
<Caronte> ./foo.bin
<coreyman> what is +x
<Caronte> man chmod
<Adam_Tech> whats foo.bin?
<tanjir> do "chmod r+x foo.bin"
<tanjir> and then "./foo.bin"
<Adam_Tech> invalid mode "r+x
<Adam_Tech> "
<tanjir> replace foo.bin with your javainstaller.bin
<coreyman> caronte change files and directories recursively
<coreyman> how much more was that to type than man chmod? >.>
<tanjir> try with chmod 777 foo.bin
<coreyman> lol 777
<Adam_Tech> cannot access
<Adam_Tech> says file does not exist
<tanjir> what? :-| do ls and see if the file exists :P
<tanjir> or u r mistyping
<tanjir> coreyman: so that there is no way it fails :P
<coreyman> yea i hear ya tanjir :]
<Adam_Tech> omg, why can't kubuntu just have .exe file and make it easier than typing a truckload of commands into a concole?
<Adam_Tech> console**
<tZo> evening everyone!!
<tanjir> Adam_Tech: good question... indeed... :P
<coreyman> adam_tech we do have a .exe equiv i think, called .deb
<Adam_Tech> oh
<genii> Adam_Tech: Instead of downloading .bin files and struggling, most people tend to use the packages which are available through Adept/Synaptic
<tanjir> .bin is more generic
<coreyman> .bin is like source.
<coreyman> I use apt-get to install packages
<tZo> hey guys i got a question : i just installed ubuntu and kubuntu as virtual machine on vmware ... everything works but when i try to see all the hardware he sow he doesn't show me nothing , like my video card ... and when i try to activate effects doesn't work .. anyone can tell me why? thank you ( i know this may be a stupid question but its the 1st time i use it )
<tanjir> coreyman: it fails for him
<coreyman> tanjir did he try apt-get update?
<tanjir> tZo: effects don't work with virtual machine
<tanjir> coreyman: he said he did and with error msg it failed
<tZo> tanjir , so i should install it ... but how can i do it without losing my black xp installed on C partition ..?
<coreyman> tanjir oh, odd. i wouldn't live with that , i'd have to fix it.
<tanjir> tZo: do you have extra partitions? or only c drive?
<tZo> and is there any way , since i installed ubuntu , to find out if there is any hardware that won't work ?
<tanjir> coreyman: me neither... i use apt-get too often
<tZo> tanjir: no i have 2 C and D
<tZo> i use C for windows , and D as data for movies music ...
<coreyman> C and D are windows naming techniques
<tZo> coreyman:  may be , i realy don't know , i allways used windows and now i decided to try linux
<tanjir> tZo: run using ur livecd... check if u can hear music, browse internet, and watch move, most of ur hardware is fine
<tanjir> if u have  extra hardware like sd drive, usb, check them from live cd... if they run okay, u r good to install ubuntu on ur pc
<tanjir> n there are few good decent tutorials on how to install ubuntu beside xp... the installation itself is very easy... u just need to understand what hda or sda means :P
<tZo> tanjir: but now that i installed as virtual machine , and i tryed everything , and worked fine music , internet .. and now i chat from it ... its the same like using live cd or?
<tZo> or i should try live cd?
<tanjir> tZo: the ones in virtual machine and the real hardware is different... virtual machine creates an abstract layer on top of ur operating system
<tZo> and i wanted to ask you something else tanjir , i even installed as virtual machine kubuntu ... what of ubuntu or kubuntu better to start from? sincer i never used linux
<tanjir> if u check u will have different graphics card, or network card in ur computer and in the OS running on vmware
<tanjir> any of them is good to start with... both are pretty simple... both comes with a irc application u can connect to freenode and ask for help here :P
<tZo> ok , anothe question tanjir , here at home i have an wireless connection .. it will work after i install ubuntu or i should 1st try to find some drivers or?
<tZo> i got a laptop acer aspire 5613
<tanjir> i will say boot ur computer with the live cd... and see if it works off-the-shelf... if it does not, then there are different tweaks u can do to make it working
<tZo> ok then from where i can download an live cd? or i can use allready my .iso ?
<tanjir> before u install check e'thing if they are working
<_gunni_> tZo: kubuntu or ubuntu (aka kde or gnome) is mostly a matter of taste. Most in here prefer kde i think :)
<tanjir> and i will recomment u to spend some time on the one u installed on  vmware before u install it completely
<tanjir> u need a cd burner... and burn a cd from iso file... don't copy it... it will create the live cd
<tanjir> _gunni_: lol... right u r sir!
<tanjir> kubuntu it is
<_gunni_> tZo: You also may try wubi, it gives you a way to install ubuntu on your windows partition without changing anything to your partitions
<tZo> ok i'm trying sincer this morning it looks so cool just as virtual machine .. i guess it will be greater as normal os :)
<tanjir> Adam_Tech: any luck?
<tZo> so _gunni_ if i want to install it , without losing my windows partition how can i do it?
<_gunni_> It reduces performance, but for trying it is a good choice (If it works reliable for you)
<tanjir> tZo: it will... as long u don't want office 2007 :P
<tZo> i have black xp in my C drive :)
<tZo> tanjir: lol i don't use it :) just at work :))
<trappist> in kmail 1.4, I can't find an option anymore to show messages as threaded.  anybody know how to do this?
<_gunni_> tZo: mom, i will look for some infos on wubi, but i think its just a exe on the cd you can download (or maybe the one you already got)
<tanjir> i read this girl dropped off from her skool bcoz she bought a ubuntu installed dell laptop and could not install microsoft office :P
<tanjir> AND could not run setup.exe file for her internet :P
<_gunni_> tZo: http://wubi-installer.org/
<tZo> ok then i'll try to run an live cd and hope it will everything work and thanks for the link _gunni_
<leanne> is there any one who can help me i am trying to upgrade my distro and i cant find a way im running kubuntu 7.04
<genii> leanne: 7.04 is an intermediate release. To get to 8.04 you have to 7.04->7.10->8.04
<leanne> oky how am i going to do it
<leanne> cause from the adept manager im getting no updates or upgrades
<tZo> _gunni_:  but with this wubi-installer it works like an live cd , what i mean if is there any hardware that linux doesn't see it or doesn't has any driver , so won't work ... or it will work because they are installed on windows
<tZo> _gunni_:  i'm installing now kubuntu with wubi
<genii> leanne: More info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades    is Ubuntu-centric and not Kubuntu but same underlying method works for all of them
<_gunni_> tZo: It really installs on your system, but it installs in a folder in your windows, so you wont mess your partitions
<_gunni_> You have to reboot to use ubuntu then i think
<tZo> ok , the other question is , when the pc starts it will ask me what os i wanna use? or it will boot on windows then i will could start using kubuntu?
<_gunni_> So the only difference to a "real" installation is the place on harddisk, and the disk performance is slower because of the installation on the windows harddisk
<_gunni_> tZo: On boot you should be prompted for the system you want to boot
<tZo> ah yes for the moment its just i wanna learn it in someway and when i'll be ready i'll try it on my hard disk
<tZo> ok _gunni_ ..
<tZo> thanks _gunni_
<leanne> im not getting any update im walking with the walktrough
<_gunni_> tZo: afaik it adds an option to the windows boot manager, but not sure
<tZo> so then , the effects should work or?
<Adam_Tech> Hey
<Adam_Tech> I got Java working
<Adam_Tech> tanjir: Igot Java working
<Adam_Tech> * hmm
<afancy> Hi, i have USB,and have downloaded the *.iso file. how to install kubuntu without CD
<denger> hi
<keith_> I am runnng 9.04 and am having a problem that seems to be Plasma related, though I am not very familiar with KDE. Sometimes when I try to open programs, it looks like they are opening but they never do... then if I try again to open it, Plasma seems to freeze so that I can't click the panel or move any of the widgets. Is this a known problem? Is there a work around?
<afancy> Hi, i have USB,and have downloaded the *.iso file. how to install kubuntu without CD
<Adam_Tech> you can't
<Adam_Tech> you need a CD inorder to use the live cd
<Adam_Tech> and you need the live cd to install
<afancy> Adam_Tech: why
<Adam_Tech> and run it like a cd from that program
<Adam_Tech> what are you using as on os now?
<leanne> some one help me up please cause im going crazy on the update stuff
<glencarbonil> afancy you could try wubi-ubuntu and run it under windows
<glencarbonil> beside windows but it installs in windows
<leanne> updates on kubuntu 7.04 wont work i cant get the upgrade to work the icon is greyed out
<kde4tester> .j #kde
<_gunni_> afancy: I heard of a possibilty to install from a usb stick, maybe i can find it again
<afancy> _gunni_: ok, thanks
<_gunni_> Was easy: google ubuntu usb gave me #1 hit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<_gunni_> Ok, exact search was "ubuntu usb stick"
<choser> hi
<choser> alguien que hable español?
<_gunni_> !es |choser
<ubottu> choser: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<choser> ok gracias por la ayuda
<afancy> _gunni_: that is useless. I have tried today, as it need network connection. However, here I only have wireless connection, so it is imposssible use the liveCD
<afancy> _gunni_: that soluution is appable to the environment with wired coneection
<afancy> _gunni_: not applicable to wireless coneection
<glencarbonil> is there a good program for copying dvds with ubuntu?
<genii> glencarbonil: K3B has been pretty good for me
<genii> I'm even able to do blu-ray
<glencarbonil> genii can i get that in add remove programs
<genii> glencarbonil: If you are using Kubuntu (not regular Ubuntu) it should have been installed by default
<genii> (seeing as we are in the #kubuntu and not #ubuntu support channel here...)
<glencarbonil> i got ubuntu 8.04 hardy herring
<glencarbonil> heron not herring
<genii> glencarbonil: You might want to ask for support in #ubuntu then :)
<glencarbonil> I will look for k3b thanks
<X9nLinuxL> hi.  How can the 'info' that shows up in the yellow box (when putting the cursor over a file) be changed?
<BusError> I have accidentaly activated sticky keys, I can't type anything, even my password to unlock the bleeping screen
<BusError> how can I reset my keyboard ?
<glencarbonil> buserror try holding down both shift keys or cntrl and shift at the same time
<Asymmetry> Has anyone had any dealings with Jockey and NVIDIA drivers? I activate the driver, and... well, it doesn't. It changes the X configuration, but the driver never gets loaded.
#kubuntu 2010-03-08
<shamwow> BluesKaj, i have KpackageKit and it doesn't find the file I put in
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, enable all your sources in kpackagekit
<shamwow> ok did that
<shamwow> still can't find the file
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, now we"re going to use the kpkge version of wicd , so type wicd in the searchbar
<shamwow> nothing
<BluesKaj-Laptop> then you haven't enabled all the repositories /sources
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<alesan> hi what is an automatic backup system
<alesan> somethng that when I go at the office it connects to a server and copies all my shit there
<alesan> well, does a "smart" copy, not everything everytime
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !language | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alesan> but I do not need archives, only last version, in case my laptop breaks/gets stolen etc
<alesan> family friendly :)
<alesan> any suggestion?
<shamwow> blues, I can not install via pkg because I do not have internet connectivity... i have downloaded the wicd-1.7.0.tar.gz file and copied it to my home folder... from here i extracted it to the wicd-1.7.0 folder
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok, then we open a terminal
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, copy the name of the file from properties , and make it executable at the same time
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wicd that is
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ,shamwow, does the name of the file look like this, wicd-1.7.0.tar.bz2 /
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow , we need to know exactly where the wicd file is located so we can extract and install it .
<huston> where is a good tutorial on the broadcom wireless cards... one for dumbies.....
<Typos_King> tutorial for a broadcomm card?  hehe
<Typos_King> huston:   are you trying to make one? is that it :P
<huston> nope have one in this laptop
<Typos_King> and you need blueprints of circuitry
<BluesKaj-Laptop> most broadcoms are supported huston
<Typos_King> soooooo
<huston> and I can't get it to vunction
<huston> function
<Typos_King> huston:   what.... kubuntu version are you using?
<huston> 9.10
<Typos_King> ...   gimme one sec
<huston> alright
<huston> I have the b43-fwcutter installed
<huston> I am getting tired of have a usb wireless device sticking out of the side of my laptop
<Typos_King> heh
<huston> I found the page on the b43, and the b43 legacy
<huston> and I must be missing something
<huston> something simple probably
<Typos_King> ...   gimme one sec
<huston> okay
<orpras> Can anyone tell me how to get ubuntuone to connect in kubuntu?
<orpras> It installs and I can see the icon but it doesn't connect, I have found no solution using google.
<Typos_King> huston:   http://imsky.org/t/10660543024.html
<Jaimie> anyone know a good config to run rde4 on a slower machine a little more smoothly?
<Typos_King> sorry it took me a bit heheh
<Typos_King> Jaimie:     .... how slow of a cpu?
<|sysop|> I am running it pretty well on a ppc 1.2ghz
<huston> thanks
<huston> I am going to go give it a try
<|sysop|> just turn off all desktop effects
<|sysop|> thats the way I would run it on my eee pc
<Typos_King> huston:   9.1 comes with the driver, the firmware however is excluded from it due to license issues, thus, all that does is add it
<huston> okay
<orpras> Fixed it, had to install gnome keyring
<Jaimie> 800mhz
<Typos_King> the wha?
<Jaimie> eeepc 901a
<Typos_King> Jaime    ....   well, turn off all effects.... or run another lighter window manager
<Typos_King> something like openbox or fluxbox
<|sysop|> kde4 with all the effects runs ok on a eee
<Typos_King> on a pIII?
<|sysop|> although it wouldnt hurt to overlock your eee.
<Jaimie> i had it @ 900
<Jaimie> didnt see the difference
<|sysop|> but I had 1 gig of ram.
<Jaimie> i also have 1G
<Typos_King> .... and how much in the videocard?   16mbs?
<Zeelot3k> does anyone know of a file browser that lets me double click to expand a folder instead of moving into it? any file browser with that option would be great
<|sysop|> is it slow for you? admititedly I ram 9.04 on it. I havent run a recent release on it.
<Jaimie> just feels a little sliggy when i compare it to gnome or xfce
<Jaimie> sluggy*
<Typos_King> Zeelot3k:    konqueror can do that, in 'tree' mode
<|sysop|> I will upgrade my eee and check it out next time I am off. I need to reload my other laptop anyway.
<Zeelot3k> Typos_King: it still moves in when I double click though
<Typos_King> Jaime    kde wm, has I think more effects than gnome or xfce.... use a lighter manager, I do :)
<huston> going to go try it out
<Typos_King> Zeelot3k:   moves?  where?   to the right expanded?
<huston> I followed the page
<Typos_King> k
<huston> lets see what happens
<huston> thanks again
<huston> time to restart
<Typos_King> heheh
<huston> I will let you know
<Zeelot3k> Typos_King: it goes into the dir instead of expanding it
<|sysop|> Jaimie, try 9.04 on it. its old but generally works ok.
<Typos_King> huston     this isn't twitter you know :P
<Jaimie> i'll look into it sysop
<huston> alright
<Typos_King> Zeelot3k:     it doesn't in the 'tree' mode
<pulaski> Hi, I'm running karmic koala and I'm following instructions to set up various multimedia functions.  To do so I have to enable the Multiverse and Universe repositories. I've found instructions to do so for Hardy.  May I simply substitue the name karmic for hardy in the lines I need to add to sources.list?
<Zeelot3k> Typos_King: how do you set it to tree mode? I see no such thing
<Typos_King> zeelot:    konqueror has about..... 3 different view modes
<Zeelot3k> yes none of them are called tree
<Zeelot3k> I am in details mode
<Zeelot3k> which shows the + sign
<Typos_King> Zeelot3k:     Settings > load view profile > file management
<Typos_King> right... the click the + to expand, without going in it
<Zeelot3k> that's my question lol, I want a file manager or an option to make the double click act like the + click
<Typos_King> ...
<pulaski> never mind,
<Zeelot3k> thunar kinda does it
<Zeelot3k> not very well
<huston> is there another step?
<Typos_King> Zeelot3k:    I use/prefer Krusader....   it has a 'tree' pane and another pane for the files in the folder selected in the tree pane, it allows single-click on any folder with click to expand, and double-click to show its files on the 'files' pane
<Typos_King> not sure if that helps
<Zeelot3k> yea that's also decent
<Zeelot3k> I would like the files listed in the tree pane though =(
<Typos_King> huston:    no..... whatever happened?
<huston> nothing
<Zeelot3k> I don't want 2 panes =(
<Typos_King> huston:  and how do you know is broadcomm?    have you checked in 'lspci'?
<huston> it created a folder in the directory
<Typos_King> heh
<huston> and that is it
<huston> yep
<huston> I did the lspci
<Typos_King> and its broadcomm?
<huston> 4318
<huston> yep
<huston> says it is supported
<Typos_King> right
<lynxgeeknyc> hello people
<Typos_King> can you paste a dump of lspci?
<huston> sure
<lynxgeeknyc> does anyone know a good prog for linux where I can install another Linux like a virtual machine?
<huston> I will paste the part for the broadcom
<|sysop|> qemu?
<lynxgeeknyc> gemu?
<Typos_King> vbox?
<Typos_King> I'd think virtualbox will do
<huston> you want it private or here
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow , di you try to follow the instructions in mthe "install" text file located in the wicd folder ?
<Ginglymostoma> where is kde's disk-space-usage-viewer?
<Typos_King> huston:    hehhe, on a pastebin, like pastebin.com
<huston> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<Typos_King> ..
<huston> Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:0005]
<huston> Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17
<Typos_King> huston:    go to a console.... and type -> iwconfig <-- does it show any interface for it?
<|sysop|> how can I see what agp speed xwindows is running my card at
<|sysop|> ?
<huston> all I get is my usb device
<huston> I know it works
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Ginglymostoma, sudo fdisk -l
<huston> I have three wireless cards and they are all broadcoms
<Typos_King> huston   how do you know it isn't working, the drivers aren't loading?
<Zeelot3k> Typos_King: neither side seems to have + signs next to directories in Krusader...
<Zeelot3k> how did you set that?
<huston> well the other os that this had it worked with it
<huston> I can replace it though
<huston> let me go look through my stack of cards
<aiur> huston: did you try jockey-kde?
<Typos_King> Zeelot3k:    http://imgur.com/vI4Ww.png   <--- is how mine looks like with it open
<Typos_King> huston:  you mean is a pcmcia?
<Zeelot3k> how did you get that bottom right one Typos_King?
<Zeelot3k> oh I see!
<Zeelot3k> ok thanks!
<Typos_King> Zeelot3k:     well... that's the tree pane, is where I set it on the layout
<huston> it is an internal card
<huston> no but I will try jockey
<huston> I have a lot of extra parts for laptops and such
<huston> says I have none
<huston> maybe I lost this card somewhere
<nfblack> hello
<nfblack> list
<shamwow> bluesKaj-Laptop are you still there?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> yes
<shamwow> the last thing we were talking about was the name of the file
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, wondered what happened
<shamwow> yeah I have 2 laptops, I have Kubuntu on one and Vista on the other... I had to reboot vista and get it back up and working to continue to chat on here
<shamwow> the name of my file is wicd-1.7.0.tar.gz
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, did you read the "install" text file in the wicd folder?
<shamwow> affirm
<shamwow> i thought I did everything as it said
<shamwow> i don't know how to use the pkg software
<shamwow> so I skiped that and then worked with the python cmds
<shamwow> i did everything it said and thought I installed it correctly... when I did the wicd-client cmd i had no success
<BluesKaj-Laptop> the pkg software isn' t necessary right now ...we need to go thru the install procedure as listed in the install text file
<shamwow> do you have a copy of that text file so that we can walk through it together?
<shamwow> or I can follow inst pretty well so let me know what to do.. currently i have the file extracted to  >Home>wicd-1.7.0
<BluesKaj-Laptop> yes, open the terminal and , cd wicd-1.7.0
<shamwow> chk
<shamwow> ok there now
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok, sudo python setup.py configure
<shamwow> done
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok, sudo python setup.py install
<shamwow> done
<BluesKaj-Laptop> now alt f2 , wicd-client ...it should open
<shamwow> nothing
<shamwow> yeah i think that is where I am stuck
<shamwow> was i suppose to run it with sudo or kdesu before wicd-client???
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, when you entered the commands into terminal was there any output , or did the prompt just pop back ?
<shamwow> prompt just disappeared
<shamwow> sorry...
<shamwow> when i typed the commands in the terminal there was a lot of output
<shamwow> same as before
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok, you might need to reboot for the init script to take hold
<shamwow> stby
<shamwow> ok restarted
<RedXIII_> While installing kubuntu I'm getting a lot of "preparing to completel remove" messages from the "installing system" prompt.
<RedXIII_> Is this normal?
<shamwow> i did alt f2 and typed wicd-client and nothing happened except the prompt disappeared
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok open the terminal , sudo wicd-client
<shamwow> ok i got the following:
<shamwow> Traceback (most recent call last): File "usr/share/wicd/gtk/wicd-client.py", line 40, in <module> import gtk
<shamwow> ImportErro: No module named gtk
<shamwow> any idea what that means
<BluesKaj-Laptop> are you still at the wicd prompt ?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow,   this command might clear it up,  ./wicd-client.py
<RedXIII_> I think its deleting all the packages it installed
<RedXIII_> or is it just displaying the wrong message..
<shamwow> jus
<BluesKaj-Laptop> RedXIII_, yes it installs tempm files to facilitate installation then removes them when they are replaced with the default files
<RedXIII_> Oh I see. I was getting a little worried.
<shamwow> blues where do i type that at? i am in the original install directory
<RedXIII_> thanks ;)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, are you in the terminal at the wicd prompt like before ?
<shamwow> same one we installed from
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok  run  ./wicd-client.py
<shamwow> ./eivf-vlirny.py: no duvh gilr ot fitrvyoty
<shamwow> sorry
<shamwow> ./wicd-client.py: no such file or directory
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ok try  wicd-client.py
<shamwow> wicd-client.py: command not found
<BluesKaj-Laptop> is there a way to connect the pc with a  cable to the internet ? ..we'd have more luck installing from the repositories ..we can update your install first and then install wicd with apt
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<RedXIII_> Jeez its taking a long time to uninstall these packages
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, seems you are missing some needed libs and perhaps dependencies
<RedXIII_> been sitting at 99% for over 20 minutes.
<shamwow> ok let me see if I can connect hardline
<RedXIII_> seems to have finished :D
<BluesKaj-Laptop> RedXIII_, yes it depends alot on your hardware and which version
<RedXIII_> I shouldn't complain. I'm surprised this old ATA drive still even works
<BluesKaj-Laptop> shamwow, good , it would be much easier
<RedXIII_> I was even more surprised when my mobo had a connector for it.
<RedXIII_> anddd install complete :D
<shamwow> i connected via hardwire, it said active connection but no luck... i think I am going to hang it up for the night and pick it up tomorrow
<shamwow> thanks for the update, talk again tomorrow
<BluesKaj-Laptop> RedXIII, ok successful ?
<RedXIII> Life makes a lot more sense now.. irc.kubuntu.org is a part of freenode isn't it...
<RedXIII> Where's the setting to bind my windows key to the K thingy in kubuntu?
<|sysop|> is anyone here familar with screen recycler?
<|sysop|> on snow leopard
<|sysop|> how can I set that up with kde4?
<edgar> hola todos
<edgar> como estan
<Dementual> So, uh... sorry if this is a dumb question, but are the KDE 4.4.1 files in the backports not too safe to install?
<islington> Dementual: as someone who is using those files (I updated using backparts to 4.4) I would say no
<Dementual> Ahh... 'cause my Plasma stuff keeps crashing.
<Dementual> Though, what I can see is quite pretty.
<Dementual> Now if only I could see more of it.
<islington> Dementual: what kde vesrion are you using?
<Dementual> 9.10
<Dementual> Fresh install
<netdaemon> yes i found the experience rather incomplete
<islington> You probably want/should upgrade to 4.4 since its a lot better than 4.3
<Dementual> Went to update to KDE 4.4.1
<netdaemon> i'm waiting for lucid personally
<netdaemon> 10.04
<Dementual> So there's no way to get fully updated to 4.4.1 in 9.10?
<netdaemon> i believe there's instructions on kubuntu's main page
<netdaemon> or news rather: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/135
<Dementual> Yus
<Dementual> That's what I followed to get to this point.
<islington> Dementual: short version enable backports do a "sudo aptitude update"
<islington> and a "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
 * netdaemon checks for updates on his kubuntu machines
<netdaemon> i'v got backports enabled for the 4.3.x series...
<islington> netdaemon: lol me too
<netdaemon> things just didn't feel quite right when i went to 4.4.x, probably because some package name changes that didn't carry over from the updates so i figured i'd stick with 4.3 for now
<Dementual> How would I go about fixing my stuff?
<Dementual> And possibly going back without reinstalling (again)?
<islington> delete your .kde folder to fix stuff
<islington> downgrading will be much harder afaik
<netdaemon> yes, downgrading not advisable
<Dementual> Hrm...
<Dementual> Would I be able to enable backports without it automatically downloading the latest stuff?
<netdaemon> is 10.04 getting any spiffy new artwork?
<netdaemon> i mean obviously not the desktop, but say the login manager and bootsplash?
<Dementual> Looked the same to me.
<Dementual> Assuming that ever got updated :v
<islington> Dementual: no you would have to run an update command
<islington> do me a favor and do alt+f2 and type in knapshot
<Dementual> Alright.
<islington> in ksnapshot there is a help button menu
<islington> hit about KDE
<islington> what do you see?
<Dementual> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9452/snapshot1ig.png
<islington> k looks like your plasma bugs are probably due to 4.3 settings still being present, go to /home/[user]/
<islington> and delete your .kde folder log out then log back in
 * Dementual nods
<islington> to see the .kde folder you might have to hit alt+. in dolphin
<Dementual> Got it.
<Dementual> One sec.
<netdaemon> a rm -rf .kde from Konsole would work too
<islington> netdaemon: I think 10.04 may get a new logo with the new font being designed and all
<netdaemon> neat
<netdaemon> i was hoping kubuntu wouldn't get the short end of the stick again :)
<netdaemon> so other than that, will it still have the snowflake?
<islington> other than that I dunno; gnome themes are pretty different from kde ones these days, would make much sense to make kde look like gnome
<islington> *woulnn't
<netdaemon> no i would expect not
<netdaemon> i don't expect them to ever touch the default kde theming except moving some icons around, it's pretty out of the box for the most part
<netdaemon> gnome on the other hand isn't
<netdaemon> i was just wondering about the things they do normally theme
<Dementual> Eh, no.
<islington> suse got a customized air theme last release
<islington> Dementual: whats up?
<Dementual> Deleting .kde didn't help
<islington> k can you describe the problem?
<Dementual>  Well
<Dementual> It seems to crash "Plasma Workspace" every startup
<islington> even the default one??
<islington> default setup I mean
<Dementual> huh?
<Dementual> like 9.10 fresh install?
<netdaemon> hm
<Dementual> fresh install is fine
<Dementual> just whenever I enable the backports it tries to update to kde 4.4.1
<Dementual> which would be cool if it worked, heh
<islington> I would assume so since .kde deletion did not work.  k open a Konsole
<Dementual> Update thing says I've got 32 blocked updates
<Dementual> k
<netdaemon> why are you enabling backports if not to upgrade to 4.4.1?
<netdaemon> oh
<islington> he has upped to 4.4
<netdaemon> you'll need to dist-upgrade rather than regular upgrade to get those blocked ones
<islington> yeah that would be it
<Dementual> Oh?
<netdaemon> aptitude full-upgrade
<islington> sudo
<netdaemon> sudo aptitude full-upgrade rather
 * Dementual does that
<Dementual> Just press y on everything that pops up?
<islington> yes
 * netdaemon may poke around kde 4.4.1 on his media box :)
<netdaemon> i think i will actually
<Dementual> careful
<islington> netdaemon: whatever happened to plasma-mediaplayer?
<Dementual> i hear it throws out plasma crashes :v
<netdaemon> i don't have a clue tbh
<netdaemon> and now we play the waiting game
<islington> netdaemon: http://alediaferia.wordpress.com/2009/08/08/mediacenter-again/
<Dementual> Reboot after full-upgrade?
<netdaemon> log out and back in
<netdaemon> install processes on atom machines take a bit longer :(
<Dementual> Ohey
<Dementual> <3
<islington> yay
<netdaemon> i guess that worked?
<netdaemon> awesome beans
<Dementual> Worked well indeed.
<Dementual> Also, very very pretty.
<netdaemon> kde's good for pretty
<netdaemon> :D
<islington> also I <3 dolphin
<netdaemon> though the stability bit was only recentish
<netdaemon> yes dolphin puts nautilus to shame
<netdaemon> even OSX finder
<islington> I found out that a svned folder in dolphin can be updated though gui?! I was like wow
<Dementual> That's for sure
<netdaemon> nautilus and finder are practically the same though...as far as interface
<mint_> Guts i need help please. How can i revert back this command from a liveCD i can no longer boot up my X server is broken here is the command that i need to revert back to normal---- sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/sdb2
<caterpillar> .......................................
<gohmifune> I'm having trouble sending audio to my bluetooth headset
<\Ahmed> CAn i know how can i have KDE on ubunto 9.10
<\Ahmed> ?
<\Ahmed> :)
<nemo__> hello.can someone tell me what is the best audio player for kde?
<gcala> nemo__: amarok +1
<nemo__> what means +1
<gcala> nemo__: it's a vote, my vote
<nemo__> qcala : aaaa :D 10x
<alakoo> I run foobar trough wine but yeah..amarok is possibly the best
<fotodasogno> ciao
<fotodasogno> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<ct529> a problem .... the last version of pastebinit doe snot work anymore ....
<ct529> if you do "pastebinit -i filename.txt" it does not retern a pastebin link, but just the url to the front page of the website .... what is going on?
<armandyno> salve
<armandyno> non c'è nessun italiano
<ubuntu> Hey folks. I just sat down at my kubuntu 9.10 (i leave this desktop on all the time) and when i tried to do some basic operations i got weird messages about not beinf able to access certain folders that applications needed to operate. like /home/me/.kde/share/foo
<ubuntu> i thought it might be a glitch so i restarted
<ubuntu> hmm
<Haza11> better
<Haza11> Now when i restart i get this evil looking error: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=88038
<Haza11> My first guess is that permissions have changed on my hd somewhere? What do you lot think?
<xxx_> Hello World!
<Guest3970> sd
<Haza11> hmm. its not looking very good :s
<Haza11> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pascalFR> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xxx_> or alt+F2
<xxx_> and gnome-terminal or konsole
<Haza11> Im going to try again. I sat down at my computer this morning (i leave it on 24/7) and for some reason when i tried to use certain programs i was getting error messages about not being able to write to / open folder in me .kde/share dir.
<Haza11> I thought a restart might fix it but when i tried to boot up my kubuntu 9.10
<Haza11> i get error messages informing me that mounting certain dir's is failing
<Haza11> like so: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=88038
<Haza11> Im sitting on the live cd at the moment trying to mount my OS to see if i can fix the problem but im even having trouble with that! When i try to execute
<Haza11> sudo fdisk -l
<Haza11> i get the error: Unable to seek on /dev/sda
<Haza11> Are my HD's (its a stripped raid array) broken?
<Haza11> Any help is appreciated. If you help me get this fixed i'll come round to your house, cook you dinner and wash your car!
<Haza11> okay okay, We can even go to paintball together! Hows zat? ;)
<bottiger> I have a nginx-init.d script, but it doesn't start up on boot. How can I make ubuntu run it?
<ct529> a problem .... the last version of pastebinit does not seem to work anymore .... if you do "pastebinit -i filename.txt" it does not return a pastebin link, but just the url to the front page of the website .... what is going on?
<arch0njw> @bottiger are you able to manually start it with the script?
<bottiger> arch0njw: yes - no problem
<pancher> hi
<pancher> mans
<pancher> tell with me
<pancher> I need to send mails from my host!     throowith php and mail function
<pancher> [mail function]
<pancher> ; For Win32 only.
<pancher> SMTP = localhost
<pancher> ; For Win32 only.
<pancher> sendmail_from = me@localhost.com
<pancher> ; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i").
<pancher> ;sendmail_path =
<FloodBotK1> pancher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pancher> ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<avihay> hi
<avihay> say, my soundcard stopped working. restarting the computer will fix it, but I wonder if I can rmmod and insmod instead, to maybe reload the driver?
<plattdeutscher> I installed from kubuntu 9.10 CD. All went fine - exept for X. I have a blank screen and can only ssh to the machine. How to config X remotely?
<avihay> plattdeutscher: Xserver's config file is in /etc/X11/xorg.cfg
<plattdeutscher> not any more in karmic
<avihay> but you can go to the machine and use a text tty.
<plattdeutscher> yes
<plattdeutscher> I always get "Can't open display" if I try anything X config
<BluesKaj> plattdeutscher, which video card ?
<leom> ?def kurji
<plattdeutscher> nVidia
<genii> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<arch0njw> plattdeutscher:  paste the results of this command please:  lspci | grep -i nvidia
<plattdeutscher> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 06fd (rev a1)
<arch0njw> alrighty... not helping as much as I hoped.  Do you happen to know what kind of card it is?  like a 6000 series, or such?
<plattdeutscher> I just did another "sudo Xorg -configure" and copied the generated file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf. I still get in /var/log/Xorg.0.log: No valid initial configuration found
<arch0njw> From what I find based on that device code that is maybe an FX5200 or a Quadro NVS 295 -- either way, I think those use the older nVidia drivers.  You might want to fall back to the VESA driver and see if you can get that working to start with.
<plattdeutscher> Yes, but I don't know how to start with a minimal configuration, now that xorg.conf istignored
<plattdeutscher> is ignored
<arch0njw> xorg.conf is definitely not ignored.
<arch0njw> been using that in Karmic
<arch0njw> need to go away for a bit, but can try to help in an hour or so
<BluesKaj> plattdeutscher, what make and model computer, maybe we can search for the the right card that way
<plattdeutscher> Dell precision T3500, my administrator just put it under my desk ;-)
<plattdeutscher> don't know more
<plattdeutscher> nvidia-detector doesn't know either
<plattdeutscher> on my laptop I also have no xorg.conf and it works. Curious how?
<Biosftw> hello... i got a question: Is kubuntu with an installation of xubuntu-desktop the same as xubuntu (when you use xfce...) or are there any kind of special distb adjustments to run the different env more effective?
<BluesKaj> plattdeutscher, it's nVidia NVS 295 video chip
<plattdeutscher> ah
<BluesKaj> plattdeutscher, you need to install the nvidia-glx-185.18.36 driver , try doing so from the tty
<BluesKaj> plattdeutscher, after installing , athe the tty do, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<plattdeutscher> ok, strange patterns, but at least something is displayed - and I can Ctrl-F1.
<plattdeutscher> is it a difference if the Monitor is connecetd via DVI or old-school?
<plattdeutscher> I have an abnormal wide monitor
<BluesKaj> plattdeutscher, did you do ,  sudo nvidia-xconfig before starting X ?
<plattdeutscher> yes
<BluesKaj> are you still at the tty ?
<plattdeutscher> in X I did nvidia-settings - the resolution is correctly found out there
<plattdeutscher> I went to X just now and did it
<plattdeutscher> but it looks like a rorture for my IIyama monitor
<BluesKaj> ok, plattdeutscher go back to the tty ,  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop , then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<plattdeutscher> still the same
<plattdeutscher> ok will try later
<plattdeutscher> thank you so far
<rahim123> hello all, could anyone help with a simple networking problem?  I can connect to smb shares by ip address but not by computer name.
<bottiger__> I have a nginx-init.d script, but it doesn't start up on boot. How can I make ubuntu run it?
<Pici> es
<Pici> er, sorry, wrong window.
<arch0njw> rahim123: trying computername.local
<arch0njw> rahim123: I mean... try computername.local. For example:  smb://mycomputer.local/c$
<ubuntu_> HEY
<\Ahmed> Hey
<\Ahmed> Will anyone tell me how to PM someone ?
<\Ahmed> DOC are you there
<\Ahmed> ?
<arch0njw> Ahmen:  /msg username your message here
<arch0njw> Ahmed:  /msg username your message here
<\Ahmed>  [Nick] Erroneous Nickname
<\Ahmed> How to i really rename it
<Ahmed> FINALLY
<Ahmed> Thanks
<Ahmed> :)
<Guest91964> HOW CAN I RENAME MY NICK I AM GETTING ERROR
<Vroomfondle>  /nick yournick
<\Ahmed> NOW ?
<\Ahmed> Is it correct
<Vroomfondle> stop using capitals. It's rude.
<Vroomfondle> looks like \Ahmed to me
<\Ahmed> Oh HUH
<\Ahmed> Yeah
<\Ahmed> Now ?
<\Ahmed> Yeah i got my nickname thanks
<Vroomfondle> still \Ahmed
<\Ahmed> !
<Vroomfondle> :)
<\Ahmed> Its saying ! currently unavailable
<\Ahmed> :(
<arch0njw> Please avoid using return as punctuation.
<Vroomfondle> \Ahmed: probably means that someone else is already using it.
<Vroomfondle> Ahmed is a very common name, after all.
<\Ahmed> Yeah i see
<\Ahmed> Oh really ! didnt knew that
<\Ahmed> Okay well listen
<\Ahmed> I am downloading Kbununtu by Terminal and after that /
<\Ahmed> Do i have to restart the system or how
<\Ahmed> :)
<\Ahmed> Any help
<Vroomfondle> are you switching from Ubuntu?
<\Ahmed> Yes
<\Ahmed> Exactly
<\Ahmed> From 9.10
<Vroomfondle> okay. Just log out, then when you log in, select KDE from the session menu
<\Ahmed> OH thank you
<Vroomfondle> you will then be in Kubuntu
<\Ahmed> :)
<\Ahmed> umm interesting
<Vroomfondle> you have to make sure you select KDE before you press the button to log in (there's a menu on the screen)
<\Ahmed> YEsterday someone helped me downloading updates and now i had that command and i'm downloading :)
<Vroomfondle> :)
<\Ahmed> WHat do you mean  i should know KDE ?
<\Ahmed> How exactly
<arch0njw> When you are in the login screen, there is a "Session" menu from which you can choose what window manager you want to use.  You need to select "KDE" from that.
<\Ahmed> Oh i see :)
<\Ahmed> Nice explaning
<\Ahmed> I mean at that login page right ?
<arch0njw> :)
<\Ahmed> Hey can you explain me whats the difference between this version and
<\Ahmed> Desktop and Remix
<\Ahmed> Notebook something
<arch0njw> I think this link explains it better than I can: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<arch0njw> I run normal Kubuntu on my netbook.  I have yet to be won over by the remixes.
<\Ahmed> Lemme see
<\Ahmed> SO for netbooks they have other versions ?
<\Ahmed> RIght ?
<arch0njw> I think it is a cut down version to make better use of the screen space.  It is all about the window manager UI and not about the actual functionality of the software included.
<jessi90> hello all
<jessi90> I do not succeed to see the films grandfathers, the screen is black but it is felt l' audio
<\Ahmed> Hello
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. Im getting this error message when itry do load up open office. "Configuration file "/home/hazamonzo/.kde/share/config/OpenOffice.orgrc" not writable"... Im really worried as i had this sort of erro this morning and when i went to restart the system would not boot. This is not just open odffice though. all my apps are throwing this sort of error.. Any thoughts??
<[-Haza-]> For example.. if i hit print-screnn (opening ksnapshot) i get the error: "Configuration file "/home/hazamonzo/.kde/share/config/ksnapshotrc" not writable."
<[-Haza-]> I thinking there is something wrong with permissions but i haven't chabged anything
<[-Haza-]> *changed
<Pici> [-Haza-]: It sounds like the ownership on those files may be incorrect.  If you open a terminal and use    ls -l /home/hazamonzo/.kde/share/config/ksnapshotrc    does it list your username in the user and group fields?
<[-Haza-]> Makes me think one of the hard drives in my striped array is causing probllems.
<[-Haza-]> Pici: Hey there. Let me check
<[-Haza-]> Pici: It does list my name in owner AND group
<Pici> [-Haza-]: hrm.
<[-Haza-]> -rw------- 1 hazamonzo hazamonzo
<Pici> [-Haza-]: does the output of 'mount' say that the drive that your /home is mounted on is readonly 'ro' or rw?
<[-Haza-]> Pici: Im afraid i cannot see the home directory listed in the output of mount... problem is that my computer is locking up as we speak!
<[-Haza-]> i can't pastebin the output. And chance i can PM you the 10 lines that mount outputs?
<Pici> Sure, goa head
<[-Haza-]> Save me spamming the channel
<[-Haza-]> Pici: Cheers
<[-Haza-]> Pici: Sent the PM by the way :)
<Pici> [-Haza-]: Weird.
<[-Haza-]> Pici: hehe, i was working on another file
<[-Haza-]> and it does not save anymore
<[-Haza-]> with this error:
<[-Haza-]> (Read-only file system)
<[-Haza-]> Shiiiiiiiiiit
<FloodBotK1> [-Haza-]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[-Haza-]> Something terrible is happening
<Pici> [-Haza-]: Oh. wait. I see.  It looks like your raid probably had errors and the options say errors=remount-ro
<[-Haza-]> Pici: It does indeed. What do you suggest?
<[-Haza-]> Im kinda worried in going to lose data here :(
<Pici> [-Haza-]: I'd take this time to backup your data knowing that your permissions are still intact and then deal with the raid issue.
<[-Haza-]> Right. once ive backed up the system can you maybe point me in the right directionto debug this issue?
<Pici> I'd tar ther data to an external device
<Pici> [-Haza-]: I don't have a lot of experience working with RAID unforunately.
<Pici> [-Haza-]: You may want to ask in #ubuntu, as there are a lot more people there and its not really Kubuntu specific at this point.
<[-Haza-]> Pici: Okay mate. Thank you for all the help! Much appreciated!
<leandroferrari> hi
<Lord-Rahl> Anyone Know if possible to remove application icons for netbook remix 9.10
<safinaskar> hello
<human> I have KDE 4.4. I have the "System Tray" widget and it resizes each time if an event happens. Especially Kopete. If this time I was to click the "change desktop" button, I am pressing wrong button, because System Tray when resizing moves the Desktops switching widget into left! How can I make the Tray not to change the size?
<arch0njw> human:  I got bit by that too.  I put the system tray in a different panel to avoid that issue.  But, I mostly switch desktops with custom key configs, so that helps too.  I think this is just a feature of KDE at this point.
<simion314> what application can i use to record something with my microphone? something basic, just recording not editing or something profesional
<arch0njw> simion314: krecord and audacity come to mind
<human> arch0njw, thank you, it can be useful
<arch0njw> human:  I have a hiding panel on the lower left that has the system try and trash.  I like them available, but out of the way.  And this is one of teh major reasons I think KDE is great (not a suck-up comment... really!!!)
<carlos_> hi everyone
<carlos_> if someone is interested I'm trying to install GNU Octave in my iPod Touch
<carlos_> any help would be appreciated ;)
<carlos_> a
<Ahmed> Hello /
<Ahmed> Well i have just switched to Kubuntu
<Guest43393> ANd i am getting an application pop up evert minute
<Guest43393> Its saying
<Guest43393> Starting KITSD FAILED
<Guest43393> What do i
<Guest43393> do
<Guest43393> :)
<FloodBotK1> Guest43393: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest43393> Hello
<\Ahmed> Hello ?
<genii> \Ahmed: There does not seem to be anything called
<genii> "kits" or so which would have a daemon called "kitsd"
<\Ahmed> I am getting an error saying
<\Ahmed> Starting  KTTSD failed
<\Ahmed> ANy help
<\Ahmed> I tried reinstalling
<\Ahmed> no luck
<\Ahmed> :)
<FloodBotK1> \Ahmed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geminidomino> Ever since Ubuntu went to pulseaudio, I've been having a headache every time I want to use a straight-up "line-in" style mic. I was wondering if you folks familiar with Kubuntu could tell me if using that instead makes it more straightforward than the GNOME sound setup currently in use by Ubuntu Mainline?
<arch0njw> \Ahmed: kttsd exists.  That is the KDE Text To Speech Daemon.
<tom789> hi!
<tom789> I have a problem with my network settings
<tom789> I connect directly to the internet, but once I used k-menu, computer, system preferrences for changing my internet access to use a proxy
<tom789> I have later undone it (same place, checked "direct connection"
<tom789> and i can access the net fine (firefox, konqueror, xchat) - apart from my system updater
<tom789> it still tries to connect through the proxy which is not availabel though
<tom789> how can I revert that?
<ubuntu> olá
<ubuntu> mas anos que não uso IRC mesmo sou da época do servidor da procergs
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to rewrite the *.desktop file for a screensaver so that it plays a song while the screensaver is running.
<Ertain> Basically it's a command to allow the screensaver to run while the music is playing.  However, I would also like the music to stop when the screensaver stops.
<Ertain> I can do  a simple command like "foo-screensaver & play foo.mp3", but I don't know how to stop "play foo.mp3" after the screensaver has stopped.
<akamaus> Ertain, try something like $ play foo.mp3 & foo-screensaver ; kill %1
<Ertain> I shall try that.  Tahnk you akamaus.
<Ertain> er, thank you
<tim> hi im thinking of getting kubuntu what do you all recon
<ToraToraTora> Frankly I feel using linux is asking for trouble. if you can't handle the heat, then just keep on using windows.
<arch0njw> I wouldn't say it's a piece of cake, but it's not that bad.  It all depends on what you want to do.
<arch0njw> If you want to continue using all of your Windows apps, then moving to Linux isn't necessarily the answer (speaking as one who has wrestled with WINE and Crossover).
<arch0njw> But I use Kubuntu on a daily basis on my personal computer.  I boot into WinXP to play -one- game.  The only reason I use WinXP daily is for work.
<RedXIII> Hi I'm having a problem getting my machine to boot into my windows server 2008 installation
<RedXIII> When I select vista to load from GRUB it says "error: device not found: ###" where ### = UID.
<arch0njw> Can you find the drive until 'buntu?
<arch0njw> until -> under
<RedXIII> The drive to boot on?
<RedXIII> Its not mounted.
<RedXIII> its under /dev/sda1, but I can open it in dolphin
<arch0njw> Okay.  That's excellent.
<arch0njw> type this in the konsole:  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<arch0njw> you can then find the UUID of /dev/sda1.  you can then confirm that UUID is being used in grub.
<RedXIII> also do bear with me, I'm kind of a penguin noob
<arch0njw> I'm only a noob+1...
<RedXIII> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-03-07 19:36 4AD8E697D8E68115 -> ../../sda1
<RedXIII> I assume that's it
<RedXIII> so how do I check if that's correct in grub2?
<arch0njw> grub2?  Hmm... I'll tell you how it works in grub and hopefully it is very similar.  You can get the menu list by typing "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst".  then look through that to find the Win2008 entry and make sure the UUID is correct.
<RedXIII> It changed ;(
<RedXIII> Everyone else said the same thing
<RedXIII> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<arch0njw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  That might help.  I'm reading that right now too.
<RedXIII> it uses grub.cfg
<jchavez> hi
<arch0njw> RedXIII: there is an "update_grub2" command you might want to try running.  Otherwise, there is a point 6 in that forum post that explains how to manually add an entry.
<RedXIII> I ran that twice
<RedXIII> its sudo upgrade-grub2
<RedXIII> s/upgrade/update
<RedXIII> sudo update-grub && sudo update-grub2
<arch0njw> nutz.  It looks like you can take a look at the grub.cfg (though not edit it) and confirm that the UUID is correct.  I have to admit that UUID doesn't look like any I have seen before.
<RedXIII> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:search <- looks like this is the solution
<RedXIII> arch0njw: I already compared them, they are the same.
<arch0njw> Well documented solution.  Please let me know if that works.
<dabbler> the new pretty colour ubuntu wallpaper - is Kubuntu getting it?
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<[Relic]> How in 9.10 do you get a camera that auto detected and called up a window as a mass storage device in 8.04/8.10 to work properly so you can get the pictures off it?
<arch0njw> Digikam will autodetect many cameras that can be connected by USB.  If that fails, sometimes it will simply recognize it as a mass storage device and let you copy images from it as if it were a drive.
<arch0njw> What is the camera?  Might be able to look it up in a compatibility list.
<darna> i want to install alien 8.73 on kubuntu, what should i do?
<[Relic]> is a powershot a95 which autodetected as mass storage before, never had to use any other programs to get anything off of it
<nighteyes> hi there
<nighteyes> i have a problem
<nighteyes> would anyone help?
<xjjk> nighteyes: you need to ask your question before anyone can help you
<xjjk> if someone can help you, they will
<nighteyes> ok)
<nighteyes> actually now im using windows 7 as operating system i have to use linux with it in the same pc
<nighteyes> i installed ubuntu from in windows 7
<nighteyes> everything was ok
<nighteyes> then it restarted itself
<nighteyes> and i saw some thing like hdd-0 hdd-1
<nighteyes> then there was a black dos windows
<nighteyes> sooo i cant start ubuntu
<nighteyes> what shall i do?
<xjjk> nighteyes: er, sorry, got disconnected
<xjjk> mind repeating what you said before <nighteyes> then there was a black dos windows
<nighteyes> :)
<nighteyes> dos screen
<nighteyes> )
<nighteyes> i mean i am choosing linux to start with
<xjjk> with the grub menu, you mean?
<xjjk> which AFAIK is black and white
<nighteyes> yes
<nighteyes> yes it was grub i think
<nighteyes> then it offered me to push tab
<xjjk> er, tab?
<nighteyes> when i push tab i recieve command tips like --- reboot boot rmmod etc..
<nighteyes> tab button
<xjjk> what happens if you don't do anything
<nighteyes> it just stays
<nighteyes> like that
<xjjk> hit enter on the Linux option
<xjjk> ?
<xjjk> no errors?
<nighteyes> no error
<xjjk> well, it looks as if grub is messed up/uninstalled correctly
<xjjk> it's sort of a PITA to fix, especially if you don't have an error
<nighteyes> what is your suggestion?i will be new for linux
<nighteyes> what shall i do now?
<xjjk> is reinstalling an option?
<xjjk> do you know what happened for it to end up like that?
<xjjk> the problem is easily fixable, but invovled
<xjjk> involved
<nighteyes> nothing showed up i think
<wizkoder> nighteyes: when you start ubuntu from the live cd is that working?
<nighteyes> i didnt try yet,i just setup it in the windows 7 then restart the computer,chose ubuntu,it started to install itself,then restarted again finally this problem occurred
<nighteyes> shall i check from live cd?
<nighteyes> if its working?
<wizkoder> yes. from there we can repair grub if thats broken
<nighteyes> ok im coming soon will internet work?
<wizkoder> will probably
<nighteyes> ok thanks for help i will be back
<RedXIII> I'm trying to follow the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu#KDM Theme <- kdm theme installer instructions there
<RedXIII> but sudo apt-get install kdmtheme shows that there's no package by that name
<RedXIII> how would I install a custom KDM theme?
<RedXIII> kubuntu 9.10
<Abcdqfr> Anybody on?
<clecke> yep
<clecke> im on
<Abcdqfr> Great, I'm getting a grub loading error, can you help?
<clecke> maybe yes
<Abcdqfr> It says the disk cannot be found
<clecke> ubuntu?
<Abcdqfr> Kubuntu 9.10
<clecke> ok , there have been issues with redhat...
<Abcdqfr> Then brings up grub rescue
<clecke> how did it happend£?
<Abcdqfr> Its trying to read a file I created to work with windows bootloader
<clecke> you installed windows partitiion?
<Abcdqfr> 2 drives
<clecke> sometimes windows wipes out grub
<Abcdqfr> Not using grub
<clecke> how do you load ubuntu vs windows?
<Abcdqfr> When I disable the xp drive, grub is still OK
<clecke> you had an ubuntuinstallation? and you added windows?
<Abcdqfr> I use windows bootloader. Currently i have to disable the windows drive to boot kubuntu
<Abcdqfr> No, windows first. Shoukdnt matter with 2 drives
<clecke> you opened your boot.ini file allready
<Abcdqfr> I made sure grub installed on the linux drive. Yes
<wizkoder> Abcdqfr: The bootblock on the master drive is what you need to install grub in
<clecke> you can also use your bootloader of windows
<clecke> paste it inhere
<Abcdqfr> wizkoder: That woukd wipe out the windows boot loader and replace it with grub. Dont want that.
<Abcdqfr> Cant reakly do that
<clecke> so you must correct your boot.ini file
<clecke> the problem must be in that file
<Abcdqfr> I think boot.ini is fine
<wizkoder> Abcdqfr: what a bootloader is that? acronis?
<clecke> standard windows ;)
<Abcdqfr> I think its the file i made in linux
<Abcdqfr> wizkoder: Boot.ini?
<wizkoder> clecke: enlight my. Is windows nowadays able to boot other systems than windows?
<clecke> yep
<Abcdqfr> Yeah
<clecke> you just have to define your partition
<clecke> and it will boot ;)
<Abcdqfr> Sometimes it may require assistance
<clecke> maybe this will make you chance os ;)
<Abcdqfr> From other files
<wizkoder> Can't believe that. So maybe windows finds other systems?
<clecke> if you define to boot of it yes
<Abcdqfr> It would find other microsoft OS's
<wizkoder> I bet linux cannot change the windows bootloader
<Abcdqfr> Not foreign OS's
<nightrid3r> windows will NOT recognise nor boot other OS
<wizkoder> So you are stuck with windows :-))))
<Abcdqfr> Not so
<wizkoder> maybe make the linux disk the master?
<Abcdqfr> I just need to configure the right input and output in linux while making the booting file
<clecke> it wont recognise the filesystem but will boot of it
<Beaver> www.search2.net (new search engine)
<Abcdqfr> Bad beaver
<Abcdqfr> No advertising
<wizkoder> Beaver: does not find my page. So can't be good ;-)
<wizkoder> Abcdqfr: I don't get it. How do you want to give control to linux if windows is called?
<Abcdqfr> Winfoes is not called 'yet'
<Abcdqfr> This is still BIOS
<wizkoder> what kind of disks? scsi?
<Abcdqfr> Ide
<schultza> Hi. I'm trying to create/use a swap file on an ntfs partition. I dont want to have to reinstall windows when I resize it again.
<Abcdqfr> Y not?
<wizkoder> Abcdqfr: And windows is master?
<Abcdqfr> Yes
<wizkoder> tried to change the master and install grub on the linux disk?
<Abcdqfr> That would boit grub by default
<Abcdqfr> Boot
<wizkoder> Abcdqfr: I have no clue with windows bootloader. Can't be of any help here
<Abcdqfr> Thx anyway
<clecke> try to use Grub loader , its much easier
<edigley> hi
<clecke> why dont you want to use grub?
<edigley> no
<Abcdqfr> Dont like it
<clecke> you can start Boot.ini from grub aswell
<clecke> so you have a perfet bootloader
<Abcdqfr> Prefer windows bootloader very strongly
<clecke> why?
<Abcdqfr> Its my main OS
<Abcdqfr> Boots all my other OS's
<clecke> windows os's?
<Abcdqfr> Mac, linux, other windows.
<clecke> ok
<clecke> so you better log a call with M$ ;)
<Abcdqfr> They would help with linux?
<Abcdqfr> Nvm
<clecke> dont know , but i think its a boot.ini misconfig
<Abcdqfr> I think its the input file or output file extension i use when i make the boot file from linux's mbr
<clecke> could be
<Abcdqfr> Most likely
<clecke> but you must change it in you boot.ini for sure
<Abcdqfr> I have
<clecke> if you can show me your boot.ini maybe i can help
<Abcdqfr> I'm on my iPod
<clecke> oh ok ;)
<clecke> tommorow you can come again ;
<Abcdqfr> I gaurantee you, the boot.ini is 110% functional
<clecke> then your ubuntu install is not right
<clecke> try to install it again
<Abcdqfr> No, its the file made in linux
<Abcdqfr> I'm sure
<Abcdqfr> Can you help me with that or not?
<clecke> did you ever boot your ubuntu?
<Abcdqfr> Yes
<clecke> in your etc you have your bootlevels
<clecke> try to check the conf files there
<clecke> something must be wrong with it
<clecke> have to go now
<xxx_> Hi   Did Anybody use Sabayon 5.1?
<clecke> hope you can  work it out
<cuznt> my wife and i both run kde4.4.1 we have sharing samba installed, in the network workgroup BOTH "servers" are shown, but it keeps timing out
<cuznt> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cuznt> such a helpful bot
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Typos_King> heh
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  I'm trying to print double-sided in Okular.  I can't seem to find the settings to do that like I can in Evince.  Help, please?
<ubuntu_giant> Anyone know?
<Typos_King> ... I don't use okular myself... :|
<ubuntu_giant> Probably a good idea.
 * schultza created his swap file.
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> doesn't mean is bad btw.... just means, I couldn't check right now :)
<avihay> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xxx_> I have problem with sound playin in flash services like YouTube etc. Video is ok. But sound - no. Where I can check the stream in firefox flash-addon?
<xxx_> Thanx
<ubuntu_> h'
<ubuntu_> im nighteyes
<ubuntu_> NIGHTEYES
<ubuntu_> ANYONE REMEMBER ME
<ubuntu_> :*
<ubuntu_> I HAD ASKED YOU ABOUT A QUESTION
<ubuntu_> I HAD A PROBLEM ACTUALLY
<xxx_> Ubuntu, Do U have the same probl.?
<xjjk> ubuntu_: please take caps lock off
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> im sorry
<xjjk> xxx_: no, his problem is different
<xxx_> i see )
<xjjk> ubuntu_: er, I wasn't following up with what the other person told you to do... why did he ask you to use the LiveCD?
<ubuntu_> haha
<ubuntu_> i dont know he said that he could help me here
<ubuntu_> im really new but i liked this linux
<ubuntu_> if only i had not this issue
<ubuntu_> he said there was smt about gnup or smt like that
#kubuntu 2010-03-09
<xjjk> gnup?
<ubuntu_> i cant remember the name
<ubuntu_> properly
<xxx_> Excuse for OFFTOP. Where are U from, Ubuntu & xjjk? I'm interestin in what countries people likes Linux?
<ubuntu_> but main issue is that when i try to start ubuntu it throws me a dos window and wants me to push the TAB button to see some instructions
<xjjk> xxx_: USA
<ubuntu_> it shows something like these: rmmod
<xjjk> ubuntu_: yah... it's a grub problem
<Typos_King> heh
<xjjk> ubuntu_: it's an easy fix, but involved, and difficult to tell whether you actually fixed it
<ubuntu_> yes this:)
<xjjk> if you can reinstall, I'd reinstall, it'll be easier
<xxx_> xjjk: Hi, man from USA. I am from Ukraine
<ubuntu_> so i think i have to uninstall it first in windows 7
<ubuntu_> am i right or are there any better things to do
<Typos_King> ubuntu_   did the installation ever booted in?
<ubuntu_> yeah it did
<Typos_King> I mean, for all we know there was some error on the install
<ubuntu_> everything was ok  theres a problem with the working of it
<ubuntu_> it was installed correctly in linux window
<ubuntu_> it was booted so i think
<Typos_King> ....
<ubuntu_> when i come to make a choice
<ubuntu_> between windows 7 and linux
<ubuntu_> i cant start it
<Typos_King> iirc it doesn't use Grub when it gets installed on a win32 partition folder, it uses the win32 boot loader, usually ntldr
<ubuntu_> ow i think the problem is that my windows 7 is 64 bit
<ubuntu_> and i installed it in windows 7
<semistud2354> is it possible to flash your bios with linux??
<ubuntu_> dont flash your bios bro its dangerous go to referrers page
<semistud2354> i did it before...
<Typos_King> semistud2354:   if the bios manufacturer provides the utility, I'd think so
<semistud2354> i had windows on one hard drive
<semistud2354> and linux on the other
<semistud2354> i poped the windows one in and had at it...
<semistud2354> it improved linux suspend and screen
<semistud2354> brightness
<semistud2354> ....is there like a way to install windows xp on a flash...
<semistud2354> and boot from the flash?
<semistud2354> update the bios...then delete
<Typos_King> semistud2354:   http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<semistud2354> i tryed that
<semistud2354> nada
<semistud2354> when i mounted fdeom.144 and burned to cd...
<semistud2354> it wouldnt boot
<joshua__> can someone tell me why i cna't send outgoing messages on kopete via yahoo
<Typos_King> semistud2354:   http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/bios-flashing.html
<joshua__> how come i can
<joshua__> I can't open my second partition?
<joshua__> it tells me org.freekesktop.hal.device.volume.premissiondenied
<jechp> hello
<jechp> im looking for support in Spanish
<Typos_King> !es | jechp
<ubottu> jechp: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jechp> tnks
<wizkoder> I tried to install a package with dpkg which has unsolved dependencies. I do not want to install it anymore but when I want to install something else with apt-get I get the error again.
<Typos_King> wizkoder:     sudo apt-get -f install;
<Typos_King> to 'fix' install errors
<wizkoder> Typos_King: But then he keeps installing the package, no?
<Typos_King> no
<Typos_King> tha'ts for fixing any installations
<Typos_King> try it, see if you still get the errors
<wizkoder> Typos_King: Now I installed it. Everything fine. But still wondering how I could have stopped the installation
<Typos_King> how  you couuld have ... stoppedA?
<Typos_King> stopped rather... no sure what that means :{
<DoDi> hi
<tekgeek> evening
<DoDi> how do I uninstall software not listed in kpackagekit?
<tekgeek> one thing I found on a site
<tekgeek>  Re: how to uninstall programs/packages?
<tekgeek> In a terminal, type:
<tekgeek> sudo apt-get remove <package_name>
<FloodBotK1> tekgeek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tekgeek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156888
<Typos_King> DoDi:    sudo apt-get remove PACKAGENAME;
<DoDi> I've problems to figure out the package names (for fpc)
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> well... what package are you trying to remove?
<DoDi> fpc
<Typos_King> ok then...just do
<DoDi> it seems to consist of multiple packages
<Typos_King> sudo apt-get remove fpc
<Typos_King> easy enough, no?
<DoDi> no such package :-(
<DoDi> how can I get a list of installed packages, starting with "fp"?
<Typos_King> then is not there :)
<Typos_King> heeh
<Typos_King> sure is called 'fpc'?
<DoDi> the application is fpc
<Typos_King> ok
<Dragnslcr> DoDi- you can try using apt-cache search
<Typos_King> then check for it with ->    apt-cache pkgnames | grep -i fpc
<Typos_King> see if any pops up there on that list
<Dragnslcr> DoDi- I think KPackageKit will list any packages that have been installed even if they aren't from a repository
<DoDi> KPackageKit lists two fpc packages, but for *install*, not for uninstall
<Typos_King> then check for it with ->    apt-cache pkgnames | grep -i fpc      <----
<Typos_King> if it's not there, then it isn't there :}
<DoDi> the list contains very many fp* packages, including fpc
<Typos_King> ooook
<Typos_King> then use that one you want removed :)
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> those are the packages installed
<DoDi> remove fpc says: not installed, so not removed
<Typos_King> right, so it isn't there then
<Typos_King> or you're not using the proper package name
<Typos_King> if the name is fpc-3cbed   so it's, isn't fpc, most include the version too in the name
<DoDi> can I try an upgrade (this is what I really need)
<DoDi> having an fpc... package on an ftp server - what's the best way to install it
<DoDi> I have the choice of 1 rpm package, or about 20 deb packages
<Typos_King> ... you can try the rpm and try to make it a .deb with 'alien'
<Typos_King> otherwise you may have to do the 20 debs :}
<Typos_King> then if the conversion goes well, install  the .deb manually :)
<DoDi> I don't have the rights to install "alien"
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> I guess you'll just have to get 'root' hehe
<Typos_King> you can't sudo it?
<Typos_King> alien is in the repos, sudo apt-get install alien;
<DoDi> sudo kpackagekit seems to work :-)
<Typos_King> hehe
<DoDi> but don't ask me where I found "kapackagekit"
<Typos_King> well
<DoDi> where can I adjust the default font size?
<DoDi> Dolphin has a nice font size, but most other applications use too big fonts
<Typos_King> ... heh
<Typos_King> system settings > look and feel > fonts
<DoDi> and where applicable "reduce font size" does nothing (increase works)
<Typos_King> you can maybe install extra fonts.... I installed quite a few I use on some apps, like Krusader uses Lucida Grande :)
<Typos_King> font sizes are usually an app setting
<DoDi> appearance > fonts
<Typos_King> no a system wide setting per se.... so... not sure what you want to changer
<DoDi> everything at 8 pt., seems not to be the right set
<Typos_King> .. can't say.. .mine looks fine :)
<DoDi__> tried 120 dpi, and the screens went all blank, had to reboot
<tekgeek> anyone alive tonight?
<Abcdqfr> Hello
<Abcdqfr> Irc dead?
<Abcdqfr> FloodBotK1: whats up?
<Abcdqfr> FloodBotK2: Whats up 2?
<wubba> I installed Nvidia drivers and now my box runs really slow.  So I resinstalled the OS (its a new box) and it runs fine until I install the Nvidia drivers.
<MrUnagi> i just installed kubuntu on my hp dv6000t but i cant seem to get the wireless working
<MrUnagi> it seems to be connected, but i cannot go to google.com
<MrUnagi> or even the router
<ubuntu> Hello
<\Ahmed> Hello
<\Ahmed> My Realteck sound card isnt working
<\Ahmed> On Kubuntu
<\Ahmed> But does works without KDE
<\Ahmed> on Gnome
<iggimin> Does WINE work in Kubuntu the same as in Gnome?
<iggimin> I'm trying to duplicate what I just did in Ubuntu with Wine here in my Kubuntu install, but it's not working the same
<iggimin> heheh, chatty channel here
<DarkwingDuck> anyone have an idea how to fix a cmake issue with KDE4? http://pastebin.com/74iutXyq
<okuriinu> hello
<okuriinu> everyone
<okuriinu> did anyone have a problem with a nvidia graphics card
<james_l> I usually don't. I take it you do?
<okuriinu> well doesnt actuivate
<okuriinu> starts de download at 50%
<okuriinu> stops
<james_l> Hrm
<james_l> Can't say I have much of an idea what that is. Try doing it from a terminal?
<okuriinu> mm i tried but i am to much of a newbie
<okuriinu> jejeje
<Guest16044> I start the computer, and it shows it is loading with usplash but then it is just a black screen with a mouse pointer, what can I do?
<okuriinu> did you know any good tutrial
<okuriinu> i think i can read a do it
<Guest16044> I NEED HELP CMON
<Guest16044> how do i reinstall kde
<okuriinu> thanks james it work from aptitude konsole
<keneb01> Does ne1 know how to ge the border lines off the windows and the bottom of the screen?
<keneb01> it looks like a fabric screen across the bottom
<keneb01> ne ideas?
<keneb01> I just finished loading tonight.  everything seems to work;printer and network
<keneb01> i would appreciate the help
<keneb01> thanks anyway
<zabaglione> ZZZzzzzz
<Speedy2> All, I have setup Karmic 9.10 and need to get the maintenance console.  Since I have not set a root password, I don't know how to get in.
<steveness> how do I reinstall kde on kubuntu?
<vram0> So I installed Kubuntu 9.10 for a relative who is now halfway across the world and has apparently forgotten their password.  I try to get them to try the instructions at: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword , but the "Drop to root shell prompt" option results in the system prompting for the root password.  I never explicitly set one on the installation -- how can I get them to the point of being able to reset their user account's password?
<Unksi> vram0: does the "maintenance mode" in grub ask for password?
<vram0> Unksi: no, just when the "Drop to root shell" option is selected.
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> dont remember it asking for it last time i used it :/
<vram0> I guess the root password is set to some scrambled thing?
<vram0> by default
<Unksi> yeah its an impossible value by default
<vram0> Unksi: have you tried it on 9.10?
<Unksi> which cant be typed with a keyboard
<Unksi> yeah
<vram0> Does anyone know if the recovery console root prompt should prompt for the root password if it has never been set/changed?
<daskreech> it shudln't
<Speedy2> daskreech: But it does.
<daskreech> Speedy2: but it shoudln't I would put it down as an oversight
<Speedy2> daskreech: So if one is in the sticky situation where you need recovery root console, and didn't set a root password, what are the sane options?
<daskreech> and you have no live CD ?
<Speedy2> daskreech: As luck would have it, the CDROM/DVDROM is broken (laptop) and I don't have a USB-CDROM to use.
<daskreech> Do you have a USB ?
<Speedy2> I tried to edit the recovery option in grub and chagne "ro single" to "init=/bin/bash" and that gave me a root console.  But using passwd didn't work
<daskreech> Speedy2: did you give the route to passwd ?
<daskreech> Speedy2: well you would have to mount the drive first :)
<Speedy2> everything was mounted
<Speedy2> I know about that.
<Speedy2> i.e root filesystem is rw
<daskreech> umm
<daskreech> ok
<Speedy2> i will try agani
<Speedy2> again
<daskreech> and you coudln't see passwd
<daskreech> ?
<Speedy2> passwd "worked" but when trying to save the new password, it gave me an error about updating the token database.
<daskreech> ah ok
<daskreech> you did a chroot?
<Speedy2> No, just let it fall to the console
<daskreech> Probably should chroot
<Speedy2> let me try that
<daskreech> ok
<Speedy2> daskreech: Well, the root filesystem is already mounted by the system, normally you use chroot with a mount point...any suggestions?
<daskreech> Speedy2: so the / is actually the / from the drive?
<Speedy2> yes, because I have booted via the grub entry, except I changed "ro single" to "init=/bin/bash"
<Speedy2> Is it an environment variable that needs to be set?
<Speedy2> I also appeneded "init=/bin/bash" to the "ro single" line and that didn't help.
<Speedy2> OK
<Speedy2> Adding "rw init=/bin/bash" AFTER ro single worked!.
<daskreech> :-)
<ubuntu_> i am not able to boot into kubuntu
<ubuntu_> i am getting "grub rescue>" and the boot
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me please
<Balsaq> has anyone installed kubuntu next to w7 on a new computer?
<ubuntu_> Balsaq: i did install
<Balsaq> beside w7?
<Balsaq> i want to do it but dont think i have the skills yet...would need a play by play...i think...to pull it off
<Balsaq> i burned kubuntu to a disk...
<Balsaq> and ran it live with that cool plasma desktop
<ubuntu> Balsaq: do you have more than one harddisk
<Balsaq> nope
<Balsaq> why will it mess up if we dual it?
<Balsaq> i am a good installer..just not a dual booter yet
<Balsaq> i noticed when i ran it live...it messed up my windows clock and date
<ubuntu> Balsaq: i installed 2 bootloaders in 2 different hardisks and i select between the os by choosing which harddisk to boot first in the bios. i think there is a problem with grub2 bootloader
<Balsaq> yeah i heard that...was hoping it was an operator error.
<n8w> hey
<n8w> ive installed several new screensavers from the repo,but they dont show up in the list(desktop setting)
<n8w> anybody?
<n8w> i mean ive installed it from the repo, therefore i should do any extra actions...so why dont they show up?
<Balsaq> dod you reboot after the install?
<Balsaq> did*
<yaniyakov> good morning people :)
<ubuntu> good morning
<Balsaq> 358 am here
<yaniyakov> :)
<ubuntu> 2.30 pm here
<yaniyakov> 10:58 am
<yaniyakov> I`m from Bulgaria
<ubuntu> i have to repair a corrupt partition can anyone help me
<ubuntu> i have to repair a corrupt partition can anyone help me
<yaniyakov> I`m sorry I can`t help you :(
<ubuntu> ok
<Balsaq> whats the matter wit hit
<Balsaq> with it
<Balsaq> use gparted or parted
<ubuntu> gparted hangs when it starts reading the partitions
<Balsaq> can you resize all of it and they reboot
<Balsaq> it may change them all, even if only a little bit and save it and reboot
<pitre> did you tried fdisk ?
<Balsaq> change them all, even if only a little bit, save and reboot naybe
<ubuntu> pitre: how to use fdisk
<pitre> you need to open the terminal
<pitre> then fdisk [disk name]
<ubuntu> pitre: i have done that . when fdisk lists the partitions. i am able to find the required partition. but  when i try to mount the partition. i get an error
<pitre> what kind of error do you get ?
<ubuntu> pitre: i am not able to boot into my kubuntu, right now i am using a live cd
<ubuntu> pitre: i will tell you the error
<ubuntu> pitre: this is the error->http://paste.ubuntu.com/391613/
<pitre> and what is the dmesg output
<pitre> ?
<n8w> Balsaq:  was that question: did u reboot? for me?
<ubuntu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,
<ubuntu>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ubuntu>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ubuntu>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> ubuntu: calm down, and try to use one line to write your problem on
<ubuntu> pitre: dmesg output->http://paste.ubuntu.com/391615/
<Balsaq> n8w...looking back-yes it was
<Balsaq> do it again n8w, make sure you "save" and reboot
<Balsaq> not in buntu right noe though sorry....
<gilbert> voiture
<trijntje> Hi all, i'm looking for the "Add/Remove.." application that is used in the installation slideshow of Kubuntu, but I cant seem to find it
<Torch> how do i get debug packages for kde 4.4.1 on karmic?
<Vroomfondle> trijntje: just search for "add" in the menu
<trijntje> Vroomfondle: ok, if thats the place to install programs ill file a bug agains te slideshow, I think they just copied the tekst for gnome
<Vroomfondle> you can use that or kpackagekit
<Vroomfondle> (kpackagekit's better if you know exactly what packages you're after)
<trijntje> thanks for your help Vroomfondle
<Vroomfondle> no problem
<pitre> ubuntu: i had to go for a wlile
<pitre> tell me please how did error happend ?
<n8w_> can anyone tell me why i cant see any newly installed screensaver in the screensaver list?
<n8w_> it keeps showin only those two default ones
<n8w_> nobody?
<jenny> hi everybody !
<Balsaq> hi jenny
<Balsaq> nw8 which version are you using?
<Balsaq> sudo apt-get install xscreensaver xscreensaver-data xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-gl xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Oxymoron> Should grub2 in the boot menu say grub 1.97~experimental or 1.97~beta4 as it were before? :S
<Balsaq> After it finishes installing, navigate to ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Balsaq> create a file called xscreensaver.desktop   (n8w)
<Oxymoron> And then, why get 2.6.31-9 come before 2.6.31-20 in the kernel list? And the latest kernel doesnt even work with nvidia, it says video buffer error and cannot stabilize screen output at all.
<Balsaq> paste in the following five lines:
<Balsaq> Code:
<Balsaq> [Desktop Entry]
<Balsaq> Exec=xscreensaver -nosplash
<Balsaq> Name=XScreenSaver
<FloodBotK1> Balsaq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Balsaq> Type=Application
<Oxymoron> lol
<Oxymoron> Way to go FloodBotK1 xD
<Oxymoron> apachelogger: Any support people in here?
<Oxymoron> Torch, Vroomfondle?
<Oxymoron> NAyone?
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. is there a keyboard shortcut for KDE that... as far as i can see. turns off anti aliansing?
<[-Haza-]> i went tp press ctrl+z and i think i pressed something like ctrl+shirt+z
<[-Haza-]> and the graphics of my desktop now look a little jagged and fuzzy :s
<[-Haza-]> nobody?
<ubuntu_> HELLO
<ubuntu_> Can anyone tell the me how to set the desktop KDE setting default
<ahox> ubuntu_ you mean, how to reset your KDE Desktop to its default settings?
<ubuntu_>  Yes yes exactly
<ubuntu_> But not by clicking it it made the graphic slower
<ubuntu_> Please suggest me the best configuration setting :) i have ATI's 1300MB
<ubuntu_> delicated
<ahox> ubuntu_ you may want to find out what precisely you want to reset. removing the .kde directory will sure work, however, this will remove everything kde related, including mails etc
<fabio333> ubuntu_: what ati card
<ahox> so did you play around with desktop effects?
<ubuntu_> Yeah ATI card
<ubuntu_> Yes but how to i do that
<ubuntu_> Yeah actually i was :$
<ahox> System settings, Desktop effect
<ubuntu_> WAit let me see
<ubuntu_> Yes now
<ahox> Its System Settings / Desktop / Desktop Effects
<ubuntu_> Yeah i am there, should i just click on Defaults /
<ubuntu_> ?
<ahox> deselect the enable desktop effects
<ubuntu_> Okay
<ubuntu_> Done
<ubuntu_> Now ? it wont use the VRAM ?
<ahox> Now the KDE desktop effects are disabled. See if this makes your system faster
<ubuntu_> Looking smooth kinda but what's the best i need CUBE desktop changing and good application selecting
<ubuntu_> No actaually it did made it faster but i mean its fine to use the full memory but i need in a proper way
<ubuntu_> :)
<ahox> OK, so now that we found out what caused the problems, lets try to fix it
<ubuntu_> Oh
<ubuntu_> Thanks
<ubuntu_> It would be nice :) then
<ahox> Enable desktop effects again
<ubuntu_> Okay
<ubuntu_> did
<ahox> and then go to advanced and check your compositing type
<ubuntu_> accepted configuration
<ubuntu_> Yeah i am there
<ahox> Which one do you have?
<ubuntu_> Xrender
<ahox> try opengl
<ahox> Xrender is a software based renderer
<ubuntu_> I see
<ubuntu_> SO what do i do now, by opengl
<ahox> click Apply
<ahox> and see if it works
<ubuntu_> Options are
<ubuntu_> Yes its saying,
<ubuntu_> SOme effects couldnt actived or something
<ubuntu_> SHould i set it to  "shared memory" or where
<ubuntu_> I mean OpenGL
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> This thing is so smooth hhhhhhhh now
<ahox> No, this some effects means that you have some plugins that are not compatbile with your current kde version
<ubuntu_> Oh
<ubuntu_> HOw do i download those then ?
<ubuntu_> I will have the Kubuntu FULL in like day or two
<ubuntu_> But i have updated this from ubuntu
<ubuntu_> From trimial
<ubuntu_> someone told me so
<ubuntu_> :)
<ahox> You could try to build kde from scratch, but you may not want to do that. Wait for Kubuntu to make the updates
<ubuntu_> Aha i got it
<ubuntu_> So what setting should i do here in Desktop effects ?
<ubuntu_> Would look nice ?
<ahox> ubuntu_ well, try them out. I personally don't like the desktop cube, I like the Present Windows, Desktop Grid and Box Switch
<ahox> but just knock yourself out
<ubuntu_> umm
<ubuntu_> Okay :)
<ubuntu_> SO isnt that option to set Shared memory to use or /
<ubuntu_> disable ?
<ahox> oh sorry, you where talking about the OpenGl mode, I think shared mem is the best
<ubuntu_> Yes i just set it to that and kinda a lot better now !
<ubuntu_> Thanks a lot
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> Just the last thing
<ubuntu_> Which desktop effects should i set would be best ? to see
<ubuntu_> Lemme see what you read up there
<ubuntu_> THANK GOODNESS its working so good
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> A LOT FASTER hhhhhhhhhhhh
<ahox> I gave you the ones I use, but this is really a personal opinion thing. Some people like a lot colorfull moving stuff, others like me want it simple...
<ubuntu_> Yeah you can say i am one of them :$
<ubuntu_> New on it so
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> cause
<ahox> yea sure, like I said, knock yourself out
<ahox> and have fun
<ubuntu_> many of the features wasnt working but when i set it to the shared memory its all working
<ubuntu_> Yeah right
<ubuntu_> WHere do i download updates ?
<ubuntu_> so i can go on a bit
<ubuntu_> :)
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> hhhhhhhhh
<ahox> ubuntu_, since you use kubuntu all your updates should come through ubuntu
<nomad111> hey all, i can't seem to get any audio from youtube running in chrome or firefox
<nomad111> what am i missing
<ubuntu_> Okay thanks
<ubuntu_> See you !
<ubuntu_> :)
<ahox> nomad111: I currently have the same problem on my home computer, and the only workaround I found so far is an sudo alsa force-reload . Phonon seems to grab the audio sink
<ubuntu_> Actually C media realtek audio sound card isnt working on it but does works on Gnome
<ahox> However, this is anything but the right way to do it(tm)
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> ANy idea ? Ahox /
<ubuntu_> ?
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahox> ubuntu_ like I said, your updates come semi automaticly through kubuntu
<ahox> try to run kpackagekit and use the update function
<ubuntu_> Yeah well umm
<ubuntu_> Let me see
<ubuntu_> Thanks a lot
<ubuntu_> :)
<nomad111> ahox: in my case that work around does not seem to work
<ahox> nomad111: does konqueror work?
<nomad111> ahox: sigh i need to install flash for konqueror
<nomad111> i keep hearing a feint but annoying white noise in my headphones
<nomad111> like they are not grounded or something
<nomad111> but when some audio comes out from kde the white noise goes away momentarily
<nomad111> ahox: is your kubuntu up to date
<rmrfslash> Has anyone noticed that they cannot suspend their machine anymore w/o something crashing (kwin perhaps) in which case upon opening the lid they're at the login screen?
<rmrfslash> this happened following the latest kernel upgrade
<rmrfslash> 2.6.31-20-generic
<rmrfslash> same video driver
<rmrfslash> (catalyst 10.1)
<ubuntu_> hello guys. pls help me out with this one: I formated my "Home" partition, but now I cannot boot again. Is there a way to restore my backup without reinstalling the OS?
<yakusa35> hi all, new to the channel
<Guest51219> he
<Guest51219> hello
<Guest51219> can somebody help me? i have a problem with my banshee media player, it always closes after one song..
<ShadowKnight> hi, i have ubuntu. i was wondering if it was a good idea to be running kubuntu at the same time. and what are some of the advantages and drawbacks?
<Vroomfondle> you can run them at the same time without any problems.
<Vroomfondle> it's best to just do that and see for yourself - it's mostly a matter of taste
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay so how about this kdm and gdm, anything special with that? or it doesnt matter?
 * Vroomfondle has both Kubuntu and Ubuntu packages installed (Kubuntu is my main environment; Ubuntu is a backup)
<Vroomfondle> not really. Both KDM and GDM do the same thing from a suer's point of view.
<Vroomfondle> they look a bit different but that's about the only obvious difference
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay. what do you mean ubuntu is a backup? like just in case your kubuntu fails one day?
<Vroomfondle> yeah
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay then imma go try this out. i just download it from the synaptics manager?
<Vroomfondle> ShadowKnight: yep. Kubuntu-desktop.
<Vroomfondle> Then log out, and you should be able to choose "KDE" from the session menu in the login manager
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay then sounds easy lol, it says something about marking additional required changes. do i mark them all?
<Vroomfondle> ShadowKnight: yeah
<Vroomfondle> it'll install quite a lot of stuff. Might take a little while.
<n8w_> what do i do in order to run this "echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" as a regular user?
<ShadowKnight> okay thanks :)
<Vroomfondle> n8w_: you could use chmod to change the permissions on drop_caches, but I think it'll reset when you reboot
<Vroomfondle> as /proc/ is dynamic
<n8w_> Vroomfondle:  aha...hmm
<mika__> hi, does the network manager in the task bar working under kubuntu 9.10 with the system updated? I've upgraded to kde 4.3.5 but it doesn't work anymore
<n8w_> Vroomfondle:  thx
<mika__> (neither does network manager itself, i've always to do sudo dhclient -r && sudo dhclient in order to connect to the dhcp by eth0)
<ShadowKnight> i was wondering actually. what are the major differences between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<mika__> ShadowKnight: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde.. that's the main difference
<Vroomfondle> ShadowKnight: basically just the default software setup. Different desktop environment and different standard apps for mail, web browsing, CD burning etc.
<mika__> (so apps too are different on both the systems.. though you can install by yourself if you want)
<Vroomfondle> personally I use kubuntu but with various non-KDE applications installed as well (such as Thunderbird and Firefox)
<ShadowKnight> so same type of software then?
<ShadowKnight> can you use ubuntu applications? what are other non-kde applications?
<Vroomfondle> you can use any Linux application
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay :)
<Vroomfondle> they just might not look like they "fit" in an aesthetic sense with your desktop, but they'll work fine
<ShadowKnight> lol thats not a problem
<mika__> anyone knows about network manager?
<ShadowKnight> thank you :) imma go try this out now. thanks :)
<shadeslayer> mika__: yes
<somekool> i there ! I have a friend I'd like to help with his Kubuntu 8.x. He is afraid of upgrading because of some hardware vs driver issues. but I'd like him to upgrade to KDE 4.4.1 any possitiblity to take recent packages?
<mika__> shadeslayer: do you know why it doesn't work anymore with all the updates?
<shadeslayer> mika__: which KDE version?
<mika__> shadeslayer: with 4.3.3 it worked.. then i upgraded to 4.3.5 and it doesn't anymore
<shadeslayer> mika__: hmm... what exactly do you mean by that its not working? is it the wifi?
<mika__> shadeslayer: nope...since i've upgraded i cannot select anymore any connection (right click on the icon)... network manager itself doesn't work neither, it doesn't recognize the dhcp / any connection, and i've always to do a manual "dhclient -r && dhclient" at boot in order to have an ip
<shadeslayer> mika__: so even ethernet is not working... wow
<mika__> shadeslayer: i don't know if it's because of the upgrade or because i had setup a ppp connection with pppoeconfig and connect by pon dsl-provider (or something like that)
<shadeslayer> mika__: hmm well i have a newer version of nm in a ppa,wanna try that one out? its much better
<mika__> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> mika__: https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ppa
<mika__> shadeslayer: thanks
<mika__> shadeslayer: a part of nm since i've upgraded i've flash which is working one time on ten... it shows gray boxes instead of the content.... but i see that's a bug of the current version, i should install it manually from the adobe site... and the audio of the microphone on skype has a lot of noise... but it worked before... :(
<shadeslayer> mika__: hmm... well im on 4.4.1... didnt even bother about 4.3.5
<shadeslayer> and on chromium everything works fine
<mika__> shadeslayer: eheh... i moved from gentoo a week ago and for now ubuntu it's kinda a pain, a lot of dependencies which i'll never use, i don't know what's installed and half of the apps doesn't work :)
<shadeslayer> mika__: hmm... well everything works for me here,i know thats not a excuse,but i really would recommend 4.4.1
<shadeslayer> mika__: also which app doesnt run?
<mika__> shadeslayer: i think i'll wait 10.4...
<mika__> shadeslayer: strigi
<shadeslayer> mika__: strigi isnt a app :P
<mika__> shadeslayer: a daemon if you prefer :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<shadeslayer> mika__: more of a file indexer
<shadeslayer> mika__: whats the error in strigi?
<mika__> still in the desktop search of kde it say that the service failed to initialise, most likely due to an installation problem
<shadeslayer> mika__: ah.. you have to install virtuoso then
<shadeslayer> mika__: more paticularly : virtuoso-nepomuk
<shadeslayer> *particularly
<mika__> shadeslayer: mmm..ok
<mika__> shadeslayer: which there isn't in the repo.. :)
<shadeslayer> mika__: there is :)
<shadeslayer> mika__: oh it might be due to the fact that i have 4.4.1
<mika__> yes.. here there is just one result for nepomuk,which are the bindings for cli
<tdn> I have enabled Kopetex plugin, but when I type $$2+2$$, a blank message appears. Nothing is rendered.
<n8w_> i wanna chnge permissions to drop_caches,but when i run(us su) :chmod 755 drop_caches i get this: ***chmod: changing permissions of `drop_caches': Operation not permitted***
<n8w_> i mean i run it as su...but i keepin gettin "operation not permitted"
<JuanMarquez> hi, kubuntu not have partition tools
<kubuntu> JuanMarquez: install gparted
<JuanMarquez> ok
<kubuntu> can anyone help me , for my live cd error?
<Vroomfondle> what error?
<genii> n8w_: If this is for a vm you may have better luck asking in #ubuntu-server
<kubuntu> x.org not start automatically.... i should run startx to get it
<kubuntu> Vroomfondle: live cd not start in graphical mode
<vbgunz> any konqueror gurus here?
<vbgunz> when you split konqueror, there is a small checkbox in the lower right of a split. you click it and there is a chain. what does this do?
<mefisto__> vbgunz: it makes both panes follow each other
<kubuntu> Vroomfondle: do you know how to fix it.... i use custom live cd
<kubuntu> Vroomfondle: it is madde by me
<genii> Hmm "custom" livecd and no X ...
<vbgunz> mefisto__: I am finding it very confusing on 3 splits
<vbgunz> might make sense for 2
<kubuntu> genii: hmm, yup
<genii> kubuntu: How did you remaster the cd?
<kubuntu> genii: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872&page=2...
<genii> kubuntu: OK, let me scour it
<kubuntu> genii: this thread gives instructions how to do that
<BenceF> hi. my friend has kubuntu and he got a message (from apt i presume) that package cache could not be opened
<ivan_> hallo
<BenceF> is that a local cache?
<Vroomfondle> BenceF: that's /var/apt/cache
<kubuntu> ivan_: hello
<Vroomfondle> it's where package files are stored after they are downloaded
<Vroomfondle> erm, I mean /var/cache/apt
<BenceF> Vroomfondle: and how could we reset it, so it can be read
<Vroomfondle> BenceF: he's using sudo, right?
<genii> kubuntu: Does it dump you to command-prompt (like busybox ) or try then fail gui startup?
<ivan_> am just trying to find some leasons/tips on using the terminal
<ivan_> and how to control the network
<BenceF> Vroomfondle: it came through KPackageKit
<Vroomfondle> BenceF: check that it asked him for his password, just in case there's a bug in kpackagekit which is making it fail to ask for admin rights
<BenceF> ok
<Vroomfondle> otherwise, check that /var/cache/apt actually exists and is readable by root
<kubuntu> genii: no it works fine after command startx
<Vroomfondle> !aptfix | BenceF
<ubottu> BenceF: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Vroomfondle> ^^ might be worth doing that too
<kubuntu> genii: i cant undstand the error.... kdm ????
<Vroomfondle> just in case it's actually a side-effect of the common apt lock problem
<kubuntu> genii: do you kno the reason for that?
<genii> kubuntu: Since it is a home-made disc, it's very difficult to tell what part might be failing.
<BenceF> ahhh sound reasonable
<Vroomfondle> ivan_: just ask your questions and if we know the answer we'll tell you :)
<kubuntu> genii: interesting fact is.... when i install the system using live cd... it is working without a problem...
<kubuntu> genii:  no need to enter a startx for the system boot from the hard
<nomad111> hey all, is anyone using kde 4.4.1
<ivan_> how do I get updates?
<shadeslayer> ivan_: the gui way or the cli way?
<ivan_> the gui way
<shadeslayer> ivan_: press alt+F2 and type kpackagekit or just kpack
<ivan_> thanks
<ivan_> and the cli way?
<shadeslayer> ivan_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> !update | ivan_ : also see this
<ubottu> ivan_ : also see this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ivan_> thank you!!!!
<kubuntu> genii: help me!!!
<shadeslayer> kubuntu: whats the issue?
<genii> kubuntu: Please have patience. I'm at work right now and assisting as i have time to. Also your issue is complicated because of the steps you took to make your custom CD plus which part of the gui startup is failing ( apparently kdm?)
<kubuntu> shadeslayer: custom live cd
<shadeslayer> kubuntu: oh... cant help there :)
<kubuntu> genii: ok... yup i think kdm
<genii> shadeslayer: Work is requiring me right now actually.. I can be back in 4-5 minutes if you want to tackle it
<shadeslayer> genii: um i dont have that level of expertiese :)
<shadeslayer> *expertise
<n8w_> shadeslayer:  hey:)
<n8w_> how do i change permissions to drop_caches?chmod 755 doesnt work...
<kubuntu> no one can help me.... :-(
<n8w_> or how do i execute echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches as a regular user?
<thesteo82> Hi guys, to work off the kde trunk i need QT 4.6. is there a safe way of upgrading kubuntu from 4.5?
<shadeslayer> n8w_: hi
<shadeslayer> n8w_: you cant i think
<n8w_> shadeslayer:  ye i though so....
<shadeslayer> n8w_: chmod 755 should have done the trick though
<n8w_> shadeslayer:  well it doesnt work for me...
<shadeslayer> hold a sec
<n8w_> shadeslayer:  it says chmod: changing permissions of `drop_caches': Operation not permitted
<n8w_> shadeslayer:  n fcourse im runin "su"
<shadeslayer> n8w_: hmm try 777
<n8w_> shadeslayer:  the same
<genii> kubuntu: I'm back for a few minutes now. I think the best way you will get help is to post to the forum thread where you found the instructions. For someone here to really help they have to basically also build their own custom cd using the same instructions you did, etc etc. Best to just approach the original author directly through the forum thread.
<n8w_> shadeslayer:  its toaly weird, it doesnt let me to do anythin with that file
<shadeslayer> n8w_: yeah
<kubuntu> genii: hmmm... bt it is slw response.........
<genii> n8w_: I already suggested that you visit the #ubuntu-server channel for help with the vm  drop_caches file, they will know more about it than most people in here would. Haven't seen you in there yet however.
<n8w_> genii:  ive asked in #ubuntu ...i didnt get your msg last time then
<n8w_> genii:  otherwise i would have gone there....
<shadeslayer> n8w_: #ubuntu-server , not #ubuntu :0
<n8w_> shadeslayer:  ye i know...
<shadeslayer> genii: one of my friends wants to install a GUI on ubuntu server,can that be accomplished via sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> ( yeah dont ask )
<ivan_> can you get fifa (game) on linux and if so, how?
<genii> shadeslayer: Yes, any of the *buntu-desktop meta-packages will install some desktop
<shadeslayer> ivan_: you can run it under wine probably
<shadeslayer> !wine | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> !appdb | ivan_ : youll also need this :
<ubottu> ivan_ : youll also need this :: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<genii> shadeslayer: However, if he does that he will be running a gui desktop with a -server kernel, stuff like restricted modules for video, soundcard, etc may be only available for -generic kernel and not -server
<ivan_> ok
<somekool> Hi there ! I have a friend I'd like to help with his Kubuntu 8.x. He is afraid of upgrading because of some hardware vs driver issues. but I'd like him to upgrade to KDE 4.4.1 any possitiblity to use recent packages?
<shadeslayer> genii: ok..
<shadeslayer> genii: idk why he installed the server edition when i explicitly told him it was all cli
<arch0njw> somekool:  he should lookup the devices in compatibility lists to see if they are supported.
<arch0njw> somekool: another option is for him to wait for the 10.04 release so he will be upgrading to an LTS release.  Those are usually a little more robust from what I've seen.
<arch0njw> somekool: but the key to any questions about support of devices is to look them up.
<genii> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<arch0njw> what is all this stuff with preceding things with an exclamation point?  I see !hcl !WINE and such.  Is that just a joke a bout "not <something>" or is that an IRC thing?
<BenceF> its for the bot
<BenceF> to give help
<genii> arch0njw: The exclamation mark is a trigger for the bot to try and look up what comes after it to see if someone has added a factoid about that
<arch0njw> okay.  thank you.  I'll pester google with more niggly questions about that ;)
<shadeslayer> genii: hehe.... HCL is actually a company here :P
<genii> shadeslayer: :)
<\Ahmed> Hello
<\Ahmed> How to find TRASH in Kubuntu ? instead of clicking undo delete
<shadeslayer> \Ahmed: Just open dolphin
<thesteo82> is there any sign of kubuntu going to use qt 4.6?
<shadeslayer> thesteo82: it already does
<thesteo82> really? mine is at 4.5
<fabio666> mine is 4.6
<shadeslayer> thesteo82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/391879/
<thesteo82> ah ok, i installed it two weeks ago, must need to update
<\Ahmed> Will anyone tell me where's trash ?
<\Ahmed> hhhhhhhhhhh
<fabio666> 4.6.2
<fabio666> \Ahmed -> ~/.local
<\Ahmed> Lemme see
<fabio666> then cd share
<fabio666> even trash: in the dolphin bar
<thesteo82> i have kde 4.3.5
<\Ahmed> Is this right /home/ubuntu/.local/share/Trash  cause i can see all these, Are these files in TRASH ? beside my files
<n8w_> how do i use sudo in a bash script?
<n8w_> if i need to run some command in bash file as su,how do i write it?
<fabio666> <thesteo82: time to upgrade to 4.4.1
<somekool> arch0njw: i wont be able to convince him to upgrade. that's why my question was about using recent KDE 4.4 packages on 8.x
<thesteo82> fabio666: think so, im on the case now
<binarylooks> n8w_: you could ydd your user to the sudoers file plus only the command you want to run. just a suggestion
<arch0njw> somekool:  I don't think I would try using KDE4 on 8.x.  I suppose it would be possible, but so is driving a 10p nail through a concrete block using your pinky-finger.  Patience and pain... and patience.  :D
<n8w_> binarylooks:  heh im just workin on it:)))
<n8w_> binarylooks:  but the file is kinda confusin to me
<somekool> wel, he run 4.2, there is no reason 4.4 would not work
<arch0njw> somekool:  besides, 9.10 and the upcoming 10.04 are so shiny and pretty... and shiny... and did I mention pretty?  Oh, and there's that little detail about the newer version of the kernel ;)
<somekool> or maybe is he still under 4.1
<arch0njw> somekool:  IIRC it would be 4.1
<binarylooks> n8w_: I used it once, but you are right about the confusion part. toko me half an hour to figure it out
<arch0njw> somekool:  So I'll revise my statement about KDE4 and say KDE 4.4 -- which works beautifully on 9.10, a la the backports.
<Guest11888> i install ubuntu from terminal but now how i uninstall kubuntu from ubuntu ?
<\Ahmed> Guest1188
<\Ahmed> try doing it by terminal
<\Ahmed> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<\Ahmed> Use this command
<\Ahmed> :)
<\Ahmed> and type password
<\Ahmed> and there it is
<\Ahmed> :)
<FloodBotK1> \Ahmed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<\Ahmed> Wait for the download
<BenceF> \Ahmed: he wats to remove it
<Guest11888> \Ahmed i know but what the comma sudo apt-get uninstall kubuntu-destop ?
<BenceF> man apt-get
<BenceF> sorry im not too leet on apt, cuase im not on debian or ubuntu
<BenceF> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<Guest11888> okok :P maybe its remove
<BenceF> sudo apt-get --purge remove
<BenceF> if you dont want to remove config files just use remove
<BenceF> without --purge
<Guest11888> ok
<BenceF> yw
<ubuntu_> Will anyone tell me how to turn off those Kopete notifications on every new message ? iits annoying really
<Guest11888> thanks
<ubuntu_> :)
<rork> ubuntu_: Kopete > Settings > Configure Notifications, Select Incomming message in active chat, deselect show a message in a pop-up
<ubuntu_> Where is configure notifications ?
<BenceF> meanwhile we solved our problem as well. we ran sudo apt-get update  and it removed the lock
<BenceF> thanks for the help. bye all
<somekool> arch0njw: i am running 4.4.1 under 9.10 and it does work beautifully. but I was asking if I could get those packages to work under 8.x but anyway, ....
<rork> ubuntu_: in the settings menu, 4th from the bottom
<ubuntu_> Actually i am at ACCOUNTS where i have set two workings msn accounts
<ubuntu_> where do i click now
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> i couldnt find it
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rork> ubuntu_: go to the contactslist
<ubuntu_> Okay then
<rork> ubuntu_: In the menubar under settings, isn't configure notification listed?
<urgey> !arch0njw
<ubuntu_> Yes there is
<ubuntu_> I clicked
<n8w_> whats the command for printin into console in a bash script?echo?
<ubuntu_> BRB
<PeterFA> I'm trying to build wine. I installed gcc build-essential and a bunch of other things. However, when I run the configure script it chokes and says that the compiler cannot make executables. The config.log shows that ld has an issue with an .so file belonging to gcc.
<PeterFA> How do I fix this?
<arch0njw> somekool:  I would expect 4.t to run nicely on 9.10.  4.4 is pretty darn awesome.  Every release of KDE4 has had great improvements.  I wasn't so fond of it at first, but now I love it.
<urgey> [08:54] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arch0njw
<arch0njw> Oooh... I'm an enigma!
<urgey> or did you mean !enigma
<ubuntu_> Back
<ubuntu_> Oh well :)
<arch0njw> urgey:  nyuk nyuk nyuk nyuk
<somekool> arch0njw:  how is nepomuk & akonadi working for you ?
<ubuntu_> please how do i turn off that i am at configue accounts
<arch0njw> somekool:  they are teh borked right now :(  But those have been fixed and should be working in the next point release of 4.4
<rork> ubuntu_: it's in the configure notifications window
<ubuntu_> Yes and where that is i am talking to someone is it on the same window ?
<arch0njw> somekool:  I don't actively use those, so I haven't missed their functionality (yet?)
<rork> ubuntu_: you'll see a list with actions, among those is "Incomming message in active chat"
<rork> ubuntu_: select that one, then below "Show a notification in a pop-up "is activate, deselect it in save
<ubuntu_> Are you talking about system tray or on kopete ?
<rork> ubuntu_: kopete
<ubuntu_> Okay now i am talking to a friend, do i have click configure on the same window ?
<rork> ubuntu_: no, it should be a global setting
<ubuntu_> WHere do i click to go there i mean cant really find it, I am not that bad at computers !
<rork> ubuntu_: http://www.rork.nl/tmp/kopete.png
<rork> ubuntu_: hope that helps
<ubuntu_>  I am on events and it says
<R33D3M33R> oh hi rork :D
<ubuntu_> Use a single notification from the same contact
<R33D3M33R> what a strange place to meet :D
<ubuntu_> hahah yeah man !
<rork> ubuntu_: which version of Kopete do you use?
<ka__> I have 3 blocked updates in Kubuntu 10.04 after doing and initial upgrade. One of them is an upgrade to the nouveau driver. Which possibli could fix the display on my monitor,. How do I force these packages to install. I have tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu_> Thanks
<ubuntu_> I am using the latest
<ubuntu_> I have no idea there's no such thing as configuer notifications in the main window where you see online contacts
<rork> ubuntu_: I'm using 0.80.2 on KDE 4.3.2, but can't imagine why they changed this
<rork> ubuntu_: I don't seem to have something called "events" though, sorry
<sithlord48> can any one tell me if the install disk for lucid alpha can resize a partition(if not i can just use parted)
<ubuntu_> Yeah thanks Rork
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> WHy ubuntu is just 700MB and Install Kubuntu on Ubuntu Gnome is just like 120 MB and the 64 bit DVD is 3.4GB ? around that WHY ?
<slow-motion> hi
<ubuntu_> hi
 * genii makes more  coffee
<maxtor> Hi there i have a 3gb iso image on xubuntu that i cant delete
<maxtor> it keeps trying to send it to the bin
<maxtor> but it says the bin is full
<maxtor> even tho its empty
<llutz> maxtor: df -h /home
<genii> maxtor: This is the Kubuntu support channel.... but you can always try at commandline to just use rm on it
<maxtor> i used that command line
<maxtor> it gave some info
<maxtor> on the drives
<llutz> maxtor: what info?
<maxtor> can i paste
<maxtor> its 2 lines
<llutz> last line
<maxtor> /dev/sda1             9.0G  7.9G  703M  92% /
<llutz> 703MB free, so not enough space for 3G file in trash, rm it manually
<maxtor> how do i do that
<maxtor> sorry
<llutz> rm file.img
<maxtor> nice one!
<maxtor> thanks
<eristikophiles> so i'm wondering what the difference is between the netbook remix and regular for 9.10
<eristikophiles> ..what i've noticed so far is that there is a confusing absence of panel config or the K menu
<benjazia> bonjour a tous
<somekool> arch0njw: I was not using them either and had nepomuk disabled. but akonadi got enabled by default and its starting everytime I launch kontact. and now I also have a new virtuoso-t process taking 100M+ of ram
<marcostxc> oi
<arch0njw> somekool:  no such virtuoso-t here.  but, yes, it is a little annoying that every time I start kontact I get the akonadi gripe.  I look forward to the fix.
<eristikophiles> bleh i think i need to get the normal version
<eristikophiles> this is just going to keep bugging me, maybe i'll switch in April
<somekool> arch0njw: also, under 4.3 I had nepomuk disabled but now other stuff complains at startup saying its turned off
<somekool> not so bad, considering everything else is excellent
<somekool> but ...
<Gecko> So, I need some help running firefox in kde. Is there any guide available? I found the kubuntu+firefox repository, but it didn't seem to improve much. Most file associations are still the gnome ones, and I would like it to stop switching to the active virtual desktop when I open a link from Konsole... Any advice?
<arch0njw> somekool: for me, the only thing that complains about akonadi is kontact.  Nothing complains about Nepomuk anymore, which I have turned off. Here's hoping that the next point rev of 4.4 brings harmony back to this.  :)
<somekool> arch0njw: lets hope, there is one close to every month
<slow-motion> n8
<djustice> there arent many kubuntu specific coders...
<djustice> liek 10 or so... and they watch more tv/game/music-foo more than code...
<Pici> o.O
<srdjan> ugh.
<srdjan> alt-f2 >- firefox -> press run. Full screen comes up. Says do i want to install firefox. I say install. Then it does something and then says it's already installed.
<srdjan> What am I supposed to do now?
<Guest97413> Hello, I was on desktop setting i made some changes to openGL and next to shared memory, and now the screen one black on kubuntu and i am on Gnome
<Guest97413> ANy help ? safe mode so i can change the setting back
<ionut> does anyone knows an messanger that supports yahoo and webcam
<Guest97413> ionut: Try Kopete
<Guest97413> Or
<Guest97413> I have no idea at the moment, (New here)
<ionut> Guest97413: or ?
<Guest97413> :)
<ionut> ok
<ionut> tn
<ionut> x
<FloodBotK1> ionut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest97413> It's all right
<srdjan> last time i tried kopete, it supported yahoo and webcam, but could not do anything with the webcam besides watching myself
<Guest97413> Well i dont use yahoo i use msn and i guess all i can see is myself so some times i switch back to WIndows7 for a while i got Dual Booting
<Guest97413> HUH
<srdjan> I think a slackware -> kubuntu transition might be rough
<Guest97413> slackware ?
<srdjan> yup
<srdjan> though actually slamd64
<Guest97413> What are you talking about ?
<srdjan> Guest97413: you must be new then :)
<Guest97413> I wasn't talking to you in Hebrew :$ yeah i am
<Guest97413> second day
<Guest97413> :)
<srdjan> ahh :)
<Guest97413> umm
<Guest97413> Sorry don't mind :)
<srdjan> Guest97413: Slackware is the oldest living Linux distribution
<Guest97413> And what is that used for ?
<srdjan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slackware    it's used for using linux. you know. browsing intternet, palying games, listening to music. doing work etc.
<Guest97413> Browser ? or what really, or lets say EXPLORER.EXE in windows?
<Guest97413> Yes this
<Guest97413> I can't see the desktop anymore with
<Guest97413> and after login all i gets a blank screen
<srdjan> yeah i have something similar with a fresh install of Kubuntu 8.10 on my laptop
<Guest97413> Well
<srdjan> managed to boot it once, then bam! and it's no longer displaying x11
<Guest97413> haha !
<Guest97413> Too bad
<srdjan> no VTs either
<Guest97413>  OH
<Guest97413> Hey what do i do now to get that KDE desktop back ?
<Guest97413> i mean i gotta try in safe mode but how ?
<srdjan> there's no safe mode
<Guest97413> Oh GREAT
<Guest97413> That means  i gotta reinstall it
<Guest97413> ?
<Guest97413> :)
<srdjan> or you could debug it
<Guest97413> HOw ?
<srdjan> well can you ssh in?
<srdjan> or do the VTs work?
<Guest97413> VTS ?
<srdjan> virtual terminals
<srdjan> ctrl-alt-f1
 * srdjan updates packages and then will start to figure out if the proprietory nvidia blob is required
<ubuntu> Back
<ubuntu> I pressed that ctrl alt f1 and
<ubuntu> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<ubuntu> i mean right now i did what do i do with that now
<srdjan> can you see letters and words?
<ubuntu> Yeah
<ubuntu> asked for user name and password
<ubuntu> When should i press those keys ?
<srdjan> whenever you feel like it. but you can use that to login...
<ubuntu> AT that login page ?
<ubuntu> ANd will i have all the setting of KDE ?
 * srdjan is confused
<ubuntu> No i mean will i get to recover it by logging in like with those keys ?
<ubuntu> cause i can access the Gnome's desktop
<ubuntu> so from KDE i am back at Gnome :) ah
<illio> I'm having trouble with KDE on Kubuntu.. I have a Trust Predator mouse where the scroll is acting funny in all parts of KDE. I can scroll I guess, but it often times "jumps" as in if I scroll down, it jumps a bit up again half-way and then scrolls correctly again.. It's a bit hard to explain, but I'm hoping someone else has had the same kind of problem?
<RedXIII> Is there a kubuntu "beginners guide", official for karmic koala
<srdjan> illio: reminds me of the x11 issue with a misconfigured mouse
<RedXIII> I'm finding a lot of stuff I'm googling to be for 7.0
<ubuntu> hahaha
<ubuntu> man
<ubuntu> lemme try brb
<srdjan> illio: as in a mouse that was PS2 but was set in config as a IMPS2
<penocio> in an gsm and gps module to be used for purpose of tracking a vehicle. the coordination instructions between the gps and gsm (gps sending its location to gsm and gsm sending it to another gsm by sms) or other fuctions like theft alarm sms, battery low. etc. is configured in a controller? if yes. is the controller configuration done by computer is open source? can it be coppied to build another controler same like it ?
<illio> srdjan, It's a USB mouse.. I basically just plugged it in and made no attempts to configure it..
<srdjan> illio: it could be that xorg has selected the wrong driver for it
<srdjan> or it might be some exotic hardware :(
<illio> srdjan, It's a Trust GM-4200 Gamer Optical Mouse
<srdjan> hmm my dad had a trust mini mouse and that never really worked in linux
<illio> srdjan, Perhaps that's just it.. The driver not supporting it properly :-)
<srdjan> you could always take a look at /var/log/xorg.* and see if it detects the mouse as a weird device
<DarkwingDuck> illio: http://hardware4linux.info/component/36716/
<illio> DarkwingDuck, Thanks
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<illio> srdjan, Thanks.. I'll do that
<RedXIII_> I just tried to add some widget in my kde4 and my desktop screen went completely black
<RedXIII_> how do I get it back?
<ubuntu_> good afternoon to you all i really need help i have kubuntu8.04 and i did remove libasound2 but the system reove also some other packages> kdebase-bin kdebase-bin-kde3 and some others then i restarted my pc and it ot stuck on a shell mode so i manage to reinstall those packages and the system seems to be recover but after the login screen i hit enter and i goes to a blue screen and stuck there can someboy help me to get back the system please____
<ubuntu_> ??
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ubuntu_> excenlent
<ubuntu_> txs
<ubuntu_> >P
<ubuntu_> be back txs
<paul___> Hello
<paul___> Hi all
<awaad> I installed ubuntu and I installed the KDE GUI after some time, but when I login to the kde I find only the pointer of the mouse and a blackscreen
<awaad> How can I get over this problem
<awaad> ??
<awaad> Any one can help please ?
<Typos_King> awaad:    what's your inquiry again?
<Kolia> awaad: are you sure the update was completed?
<awaad> Kolia: Yes
<awaad> Typos_king: I installed kde under ubuntu and I had a black screen when I try to login to the KDE
<awaad> Typos_king: How can I solve this problem ?
<Kolia> awaad: can you login? or do you get the black screen instead of the login screen?
<Typos_King> what about any other session?
<awaad> Typos_king: gnome works very good with no problem ( just the pointer shape of the kde pointer came to gnome without any logical reason)
<awaad> Kolia: I can login but after login I find the black screen
<Typos_King> awaad:    and you installed 'kubuntu-desktop' package?
<Typos_King> seems to me, you installed 'something' kde component wise.... dunno what that might have been, assuming it was a full package with no missing dependencies
<awaad> Typos_king: so how can I solve this problem ?
<Typos_King> awaad:    by removing firstly what installed, and retrying to install 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<awaad> Typos_king: I am removing all packages that have a prefix of kde now
<Kolia> awaad: how did you install kde?
<clustermagnet> guys... is it a known issue... that after some time of kde4 running... the pasting does not work as expected....
<awaad> Kolia: I opened the synaptic package manager and installed the kde from it following a tutorial which I found on the internet
<Typos_King> awaad:   the fact a package has a 'kde' prefix.... doesn't mean it has to have the full kde desktop for it to run.... I don't have gnome innstalled and do run gnome apps..... they just require the needed dependencies, not the full desktop manager
<clustermagnet> older text is in the clipboard... instead of the latest one you select....
<clustermagnet> known bug?
<clustermagnet> pastes coming from konsole
<Typos_King> ....
<Typos_King> clustermagnet:     can't say..... I know terminal apps, some of them have their own 'clipboard'
 * eristikophiles does the happy kubuntu dance
<clustermagnet> Typos_King: let me see if its klipper thats messing up
<Kolia> clustermagnet: yep, check the options in Klipper
<Kolia> awaad: then do  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kolia> awaad: that's the usual way to install kde when coming from ubuntu
<clustermagnet> Kolia: well, i quit klipper
<clustermagnet> still same problem
<Kolia> awaad: it's a meta package that contains everything needed
<clustermagnet> essentially, i would select some text... try to paste it into thunderbird.... but old clipboard text shows up :)
<Kolia> clustermagnet:  no idea then sorry
<awaad> kolia: I tried it a few minutes and it said that the newest version of the package is already installed
<clustermagnet> thanks guys
<brucelee> hol
<brucelee> esyto es red hispaan no
<brucelee> xd
<Kolia> awaad: what does sudo apt-get upgrade says ?
<brucelee> alguien ahbla español
<brucelee> ?
<FloodBotK1> brucelee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<awaad> Kolia: So I removed it and I removed all packages prefixed by kde and I will try to install it again using the command again
<Kolia> !es |brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<awaad> kolia: some packages need to be upgraded
<Kolia> awaad: like?
<awaad> Kolia: ksysguardd libkdcraw7 libkexiv2-7 libkipi6 libknotificationitem1
<awaad> Kolia: also, libkonq5-templates libokularcore1 quassel-data
<Kolia> awaad: can you upgrade of is it blocked?
<Kolia> if blocked:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<awaad> Kolia : already, I am upgrading now
<awaad> Kolia: I upgraded using the command  apt-get upgrade
<Kolia> awaad: ok, and kubuntu-desktop is installed and the last version?
<awaad> Kolia: but after "apt-get dist-upgrade" it says that 3 packages will be installed and 3 packages will be upgraded
<awaad> Kolia: Does I have to click Y or N ??
<Kolia> y
<awaad> Kolia: ok, this will take alot of time
<awaad> Kolia: what is the difference between "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<vyrgozunqk> awaad: upgrade, upgrades only currently installed packages, and the other the whole system version
<Kolia> awaad: man apt-get ;)
<Kolia> it's explained correctly there :)
<Typos_King> awaad:   you know it may just be quicker to ge the kubuntu .iso :{
<awaad> Typos_king: Really ?
<Typos_King> as far as the dist-upgrade, I don't think is needed, since this would be an install of a DM
<Typos_King> awaad:   depending on how fast your machine might be, it'd install in 30mins or less
<awaad> Typos_king: but the problem here is the speed of my internet connection not my machine
<Typos_King> not to mention you may needed later one when using the live-cd boot to address something anyway
<Typos_King> awaad:    what's the speed of it?
<awaad> Typos_king: What is faster to be downloaded (packages of it or the ISO ) ?
<Typos_King> awaad:  if you want to switch to kubuntu, rather than have both gnome and kde there, I'd say the .iso
<awaad> Typos_king: It is the least speed in Egypt _ as I am Egyptian and here we have some problems with the speed and coast of internet .
<awaad> Typos_king: No, I want both KDE and Gnome
<Typos_King> ... ooookk
<Typos_King> thenn.... continue with the installation of kubuntu-desktop :), and yes, it'll be a big one
<awaad> Typos_king : Yes sir !!
<Abcdqfr> Hi, anybody available to help?
<Typos_King> ask
<letalis> this is going to sound stupid but is 4.4 a development release or is it a true release?
<Abcdqfr> What file do I need to input to make a working MBR copy for boot.ini
<Abcdqfr> I've tried every sdb file in dev
<Abcdqfr> And sda as well as sdc
<Abcdqfr> None will boot kubuntu
<Abcdqfr> Anyone?
<avihay> say, someone knows why do;phin doesn't let me create a folder?
<Typos_King> heeh
<Typos_King> it doesn't?    heh well
<Typos_King> Abcdqfr:    what do you need the mbr for?
<Abcdqfr> Trying to boot linux with windows bootloader.
<Typos_King> ...
<Menox> ah, I've done that
<Abcdqfr> I know, grub is 'so much better' but I like windows bootloader
<Menox> It sucks.  Grub works much better.
<Typos_King> well heheh... tried that btw, didnt work.. then again... I was using an external hd
<Abcdqfr> Can you help me Menox
<Typos_King> Abcdqfr:    where's the *nix partition?   sda1? sda3?
<Abcdqfr> ?
<Menox> Abcdqfr: as much as I can, its been years since I've done that.
<Abcdqfr> Slave internal HDD, so sdb?
<Typos_King> letalis:   dunno, I think 4.4 is not full yet
<Menox> dd if=/dev/sd* of=/path/to/file <some other parameter for byte count>
<Menox> and the byte count is 512
<letalis> well i noticed it was caled a software compilations
<Abcdqfr> Bs=512
<Abcdqfr> Count=1
<letalis> first time id ever seen that
<Menox> Abcdqfr: do you already have your file for ntldr?
<Abcdqfr> I don't think so. I think that's what I'm trying to make now...
<Typos_King> letalis:   according to -> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4.1.php   it seems that it's
<Typos_King> soooo
<Typos_King> Abcdqfr:    where's the *nix partition?   sda1? sda3?
<Menox> Abcdqfr: pm me, I should be able to help you
<Abcdqfr> Typos_King: Its in a sdb I think
<Menox> sdb what? 1,2,3?
<Abcdqfr> I'm going to get help from Menox, and I don't know or sure
<Menox> :S
<Typos_King> hehh ok
<Menox> well, we need to know that for sure.
<Typos_King> well heheh... tried that btw, didnt work.. then again... I was using an external hd
<Menox> we need to know the partition you installed linux on.
<Typos_King> on the other hand. Grub gave me no hassles, :)
<Menox> Typos_King: I did it. Failed a few times, then got it.  Then I installed grub.
<Abcdqfr> First I think...
<Abcdqfr> I'm using two HDD's
<Menox> Abcdqfr: well, I won't be responsible if you muck up your HD because you don't know which disk and partition its installed on...
<Typos_King> Menox:    welll... I had the correct 512bytes    soooo, it didn't work, but as I said, I was doing it for an external hd, not an interlnal partition
<Abcdqfr> No partitioning, just seperate drives
<Menox> Typos_King: after I was done I thought "well, that wasn't worth it."  Then promptly installed grub.
<Typos_King> Abcdqfr:    are you right now on THAT hd? with *nix and win32 installed?
<Abcdqfr> I told the installer to use the whole drive
<Typos_King> Abcdqfr:    are you right now on THAT hd? with *nix and win32 installed?
<Typos_King> maybe that was for Menox hehe, anyhow
<Menox> Abcdqfr: I promise you, grub is MUCH better.
<Abcdqfr> You mean windows xp?
<Menox> hmmm... win32 = Windows.
<Abcdqfr> Sorry, new term to me
<keneb01> hi
<keneb01> may i ask a question?
<vyrgozunqk> yep
<keneb01> I have just installed kubunto 9.10
<keneb01> every thing looks pretty good  got the printer and network up and running
<keneb01> figuired out how to change the su passwd
<keneb01> now for the problem
<keneb01> there seems to be material along the bottom of the screen and behind every window
<keneb01> plus when you shutdown it kooks like a towel has been laid across the screen
<keneb01> cant see through it
<keneb01> can ne1 tell me what it is and how to get rid of it?
<keneb01> looks
<letalis> material?
<keneb01> looks like a piece of fabric with vertical and horizontal lines
<letalis> interesting. any way to post a screenshot of it?
<keneb01> im not that far along
<letalis> hit the print screen key
<keneb01> standby
<letalis> im not sure that pastebin can do images, but there are other ways to post an image out there. if i could see it itd be easier to tell you whats up
<keneb01> i have it on the clipboard
<letalis> if you can save directly to a file from that screenshot tool use a program like the gimp to paste it into an image you can send
<letalis> *cant
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> keneb01:  so ...save it... or run ksnapshot and post it at imgur.com for us
<keneb01> thx
<letalis> if its software stupidity it should show up in the screenshot
<letalis> :)
<Daughain> How do I burn a bootable disk from an .iso in K3B?
<Typos_King> Daughain:   just in k3b, say burn iso to cd :), done :)
<letalis> youll want to goto tools and burn image
<Typos_King> heheh
<Daughain> Typos_King: And, it will be bootable???
<Typos_King> Tools > burn cd image;
<letalis> if the iso was bootable to begin with yes
<Menox> ok, with grub2 how do I edit the entries?  I don't see a menu.lst anywhere
<Daughain> I begin to regret all the time I spent using windows crap.....Thanks.
<Typos_King> Daughain:   of course, the bootability is in the .iso structure, is not something the app has to do, .iso are burned at raw, to maintain the raw data integrity, yes
<Typos_King> if it's a bootable .iso, it doesn't matter what your burn it with
<letalis> images are a 1 to 1 copy of the disk
<letalis> any attributes the original had tranfer to the iso image
<Daughain> OK, thanks again, all.=)
<letalis> im im going to have a fight with this keyboard if it doesnt stop screwing up
<letalis> LOL
<keneb01> brb
 * Typos_King put his bet on the keyboard
<letalis> yeah i put too much of my money into this to throw the laptop across the room because the keys dont do what i tell them to do :)
<Typos_King> you can always get a usb kb :P
<letalis> true, but that kinda limits its mobility that way
<serge> hello i`am using kubuntu 9.10 and i have problem with firefox (( bus error
<serge> i tried ti reinstall but this is not working
<letalis> type firefox -safe-mode
<letalis> it might be with two --
<letalis> but close it after it comes up then open it again
<serge> serge@linux:~$ firefox -safe-mode
<serge> Bus error
<Daughain> Typos_King: OK, say I am stupid.....The .iso I already have on disk will not boot, how do I burn a copy as bootable?
<letalis> its some funky bug
<Typos_King> if it's a bootable .iso, it doesn't matter what your burn it with
<Typos_King> unless is not a bootable .iso
<letalis> thats why i said earlier if it was bootable to begin with then itll work
<Typos_King> or your burned.. it as Data cd... which means it just dump the .iso file on the cd :|
<letalis> yeah you gotta burn it as an image
<letalis> in k3b its under tools
<Daughain> Thats why I am trying to find out how to make a bootable copy of a non-bootable original.
<letalis> okay, what is it that youre making bootable?
<Daughain> XP install disk...
<Typos_King> har har har
<Daughain> I agree, but I havent convinced everyone to switch to linux yet. =)
<letalis> ouch. if the iso was copied as an image this shouldntve been an issue
<Typos_King> well... it ..... trying... do you have a DOS disk around.... or something you can boot with that's not a cd?
<Daughain> Dunno, *I* didnt copy it.
<letalis> yeah, at this point you could try botting from a boot disk and running setup from the disk
<letalis> booting even
<Daughain> All I got is this damn cd........
<Typos_King> yeah... many cd apps, do a lousy job when making .iso that are bootable, that  I know
<Typos_King> they usually lose that 512bytes from the boot sector
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> either way... you don't need the cd to be bootable to install it, just need to be able to get to the DOS prompt, canyou?
<letalis> if you have a friend that has a copy of the disk, what i would do is rip it yourself
<Typos_King> well... it ..... trying... do you have a DOS disk around.... or something you can boot with that's not a cd?
<letalis> that iso is probably borked
<letalis> could he run setup from freedos?
<Daughain> NOt unless I do it off of a thumb drive.
<letalis> ive never tried it
<Typos_King> oook
<stebe> Daughain:  If you just want a live windows CD which maybe you can use to fix the iso:  http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<Typos_King> Daughain:   ... what's in the HD you're trying to install win32 to? is it empty? does it have anything?
<Daughain> Typos_King: Not too sure, it has a damaged copy of XP already......And, it refuses to acknowledge the upgrade cd I found I had floating around.
<Typos_King> yes, no, maybe, gremlins?
<Daughain> Mebbe gremlins.
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> so.... you have a full xp cd, is  that it?   and you'd like to install that
<Daughain> OK, thin I am just gonna try unet and use a flashdrive....
<serge> funny bug
<letalis> http://www.freedos.org/freedos/files/
<letalis> might could make a usuable boot disc from that
<Typos_King> .... xp is installable from DOS
<letalis> use unetbootin to install that to a flash drive
<Typos_King> thus.... but he's kinda spaced out, he says this, then he spaces out and jumps off to another matter :|
<letalis> then get to setup on the cd you made
<letalis> :)
<Daughain> WHy not just put the wholne thing on the flash drive in the first place?? =)
<Typos_King> there he goes again.... off to another matter
<letalis> extract the iso contents to the flshdrive after you add freedos to it
<letalis> :)
<Typos_King> ack.... that stuff is very simple to do, of course if you have someone who listens
<letalis> then its all integrated and whatnot
<letalis> the situation is ne needs an os loaded to run the setup
<letalis> freedos is free and its dos.
<letalis> LOL
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> he needs to give a break to his ADHD and listen, but he's too busy wandering about :{
<Typos_King> that's stuff is waaaay too simple to do
<Skrot-> Hi, anyone else having problems with QtCreator (=1.3.0-0ubuntu2~karmic1~ppa1) not starting?
<Typos_King> ... I don't use it... so
<Skrot-> apachelogger: ping?
#kubuntu 2010-03-10
<mm_> .
<Abcdqfr> Why doesn't grub.cfg save?
<Abcdqfr> Hello?
<Typos_King> yes
<Typos_King> what do you need?
<huston> typos I solved my problem
<Abcdqfr> How do you edit grub.cfg?
<huston> I ordered a new mini pci card that is linux compatible
<huston> should be able to plug it in start it up and have wireless
<Abcdqfr> Forget it
<Abcdqfr> I'm done with linux
<Abcdqfr> Fuck it all!
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> huston:   not sure it was the right approach... but heehhe, ok
<huston> it was cheap enough
<Typos_King> I have a broadcom pcmcia and works fine forme
<huston> I don't know why I can't get it to work on this machine
<huston> it is a dell laptop
<Typos_King> so is this one
<huston> I have a gateway laptop I am going to throw kubuntu on also
<Typos_King> k
<huston> but I couldn't get the card to work
<huston> in this one
<BluesKaj-Laptop> elcheapo acer here , wifi works finew once I installed wicd ..nm worked for one day then refused to connect no matter what.
<huston> both my laptops are built from scrap parts
<huston> that I am going to run kubuntu on
<huston> I will go look at wicd
<BluesKaj-Laptop> nm gets disabled by wicd install
<joshua__> I am made from scrap parts huston
<huston> whatever works
<Typos_King> hehe
<joshua__> huston: actually it can be a bit troublesome...
<Typos_King> BluesKaj-Laptop:       I use network-manager-gnome   works peachy, better than wicd and/or knetworkmanager IMHO
<mrunagi_> im having trouble connecting to my wireles on a fresh install, i read somewhere that my laptop has that issue and to use nm-applet but i cannot find nm-applet
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Typos_King, well, if wicd works , I don't see how network-manager-gnome can work "better"..it either connects or it doesn't :)
<Typos_King> well, if that works for you, sure
<Typos_King> mrunagi_ sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome;
<Typos_King> mrunagi_ once installed, run nm-applet :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> kde here, so knetworkmanager was the culprit that refused to work after one day
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Typos_King, does network-manager-gnome have wpa2 options
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ?
<Typos_King> yes
<Typos_King> it shows under Security, wpa128, wpa64, wpa personal, wpa enterprise, wpa2 personal and enterprise
<BluesKaj-Laptop> good, maybe kde will get around to fixing their mess then too
<hunt> Hi, I wonder wether I can install kubuntu from my existing ubuntu partition, I would install it on another partition as standalone os, can I run the installer from the .iso somehow in order to do this?
<iggimin> Does Wine work in Kubuntu 64-bit 9,10?
<netdaemon> yes
<iggimin> any tips on setting it up and getting it working? It was easy in Gnome, but I can't get it going in Kubuntu
<iggimin> I've already changed the place it looks for the c: drive
<iggimin> and disabled Composting
<iggimin> but still no go
<netdaemon> what is it or is it not doing?
<netdaemon> specifically i mean
<iggimin> I'm trying to load Dreamweaver 8 - it goes through the installation process ok
<iggimin> but then when it says "start Dreamweaver now" it just sits in the panel for a moment but the window never loads
<iggimin> I also tried installing the Google Adwords Editor (also worked fine in Gnome) and it had c+ library errors or something like that but I'm not sure if that's related
<iggimin> the most important app I need is Dreamweaver 8
<iggimin> I can live without Adwords editor, but, sigh, I'm hopelessly addicted to dreamweaver
<iggimin> hehe
<netdaemon> is ia32 libs installed?
<iggimin> how do I check?
<netdaemon> aptitude show ia32-libs
<netdaemon> in the terminal
<netdaemon> State: should read "installed" if it is
<iggimin> ia32-libs: State: Installed
<iggimin> yeppers
<netdaemon> hm
<iggimin> at the moment I've fully purged Wine in the hopes that a re-install would help, but this is the 2nd time I've done this
<netdaemon> i'm guessing some library is missing that it needs but it should have pulled everything it needed in as dependencies =\
<iggimin> I figured the same. hm
<iggimin> Are you running Wine in Kubuntu yourself?
<netdaemon> i'v not ran wine for a while but i have run things
<iggimin> :)
<netdaemon> the kubuntu aspect shouldn't matter as much as the 32->64 aspect though
<netdaemon> lets see what winehq says
<iggimin> In the Winehq channel they say don't run wine in KDE with Composting, but even when I disable that it's still a no go. I agree - I think it's a 64-bit issue
<iggimin> hrmph
<Kage> Night!
<iggimin> Looks like it's time for a 3rd OS on this here machine :-)
<iggimin> Does Grub handle more than 2 OS options?
<netdaemon> yes
<netdaemon> sorry i couldn't be of more assistance
<iggimin> no worries - I thank you for your responsiveness.  Have you tried out PC-BSD
<iggimin> ?
<netdaemon> i have not
<hunt> iggimin: have you tried kdevelop?
<netdaemon> if i use BSD it's typically FreeBSD
<iggimin> hunt, searching for kdevelop now...
<netdaemon> ah yes, i forgot about the web designer that comes with that
<netdaemon> well kdewebdev
<netdaemon> i think...
<iggimin> kdevelop looks kinda high-level....I'm not a developer, just an operator
<iggimin> oh. KDE Web apps
<iggimin> Quanta, Kompozer, etc. I have them all. And Bluefish
<iggimin> I can do the same things they do with Gedit and Firebug
<iggimin> Windows I can live without, but Dreamweaver is pretty solid, unfortunately.
<hunt> iggimin: what output does wine give you when it stops?
<iggimin> hunt: nothing. The Dreamweaver switcher icon appears in the panel for about a minute, then just disappears. I never see a window at all. And no error msgs
<hunt> iggimin: did you run wine in a terminal?
<iggimin> you mean: "wine /dreamweaver" command? No - I've been using the Kickoff Application launcher
<iggimin> I did install Wine from the terminal though
<hunt> iggimin: could you run dreamweaver from the terminal then please?
<iggimin> yeah, that I can try. brb
<iggimin> I just re-installed Dreamweaver from command line using "wine Dreamweaver.exe" and there are some errors: http://pastebin.ca/1831127
<iggimin> like "RpcChannelBuffer SendReceive Failed"
<hunt> iggimin: yeah... I've got nothing then...
<hunt> iggimin: you leave the "run dreamweaver now" thing marked right?
<iggimin> no worries.
<iggimin> yeah - 5 times now, heheh
<hunt> iggimin: did you try unchecking once and start dreamweaver manually after that?
<iggimin> I'm about to navigate to the C: drive with terminal and use Wine to run it so I can read all the output
<iggimin> yes- tried that also :-)
<hunt> iggimin: well, i'd say ask in #wine then
<iggimin> yeah. I have. Will try again. Thought I'd give it a shot in here in case anyone here is actually using Wine in Kubuntu 64-bit.
<iggimin> In my experience thus far with Linux, the answer will hit me like a ton of bricks, in about 3 weeks, heheh
<hunt> iggimin: or... what you could also try is to install a more recent wine version from a ppa
<hunt> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<hunt> iggimin: I would remove your existing dreamweaver installation first and then add the ppa and update wine
<iggimin> now that's new...I'm looking into it
<zebastian> is there a zui for ubuntu on kde?
<iggimin> hunt, awesome. I will purge everything and start over with one of the PPA betas - what have I got to lose besides time? :-D
<zebastian> is it true there's a ZUI on KDE?
<iggimin> here's the error in Terminal: http://pastebin.ca/1831127
<iggimin> oops - scratch that...old pastebin
<iggimin> here's the terminal error - err:module:attach_process_dlls "odbc32.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
<iggimin> I wonder if I could just copy that dll from Windoze and drop it into my .wine folder?
<hunt> iggimin: you can download it and then drag it to .wine/yourCdrive/system32
<hunt> .wine/drive_c/windows/system32 that is to be accurate
<iggimin> kk. checking
<hunt> iggimin: http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?odbc32 from here for example
<hunt> zebastian: you can zoom in kde with compositing enabled
<zebastian> how can i install kde
<zebastian> but just kde
<zebastian> not kubuntu
<zebastian> i have ubuntu
<zebastian> and which kde
<iggimin> hunt, yep - I found it online. Trying now
<zebastian> this is what i'm talking about http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooming_user_interface
<hunt> zebastian: ubuntu with kde and kubuntu is practically the same thing
<hunt> zebastian: you can do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hunt> zebastian: but you can zoom in ubuntu too using compiz
<zebastian> hunt:  that won't install any apps right? by the way i am on HARDY so i might need to get it from somewhere else
<hunt> zebastian: that does install apps, you get the whole kubuntu installation, you can choose which one to use at each login
<zebastian> i just one the DE
<zebastian> how do you zoom with gnome?
<hunt> zebastian zebastian try the package kdebase-workspace then
<zebastian> i have compiz installed
<hunt> zebastian: install compizconfig-settingsmanager
<zebastian> i want the newest kde btw
<zebastian> and i'm on hardy
<zebastian> i already ran that and checked the zooming but i don't know how to do the zooming
<hunt> zebastian: you can change the shortcut in the settingsmanager
<hunt> zebastian: but I dont think that really is what you want
<zebastian> i want a 2D as light as lxde desktop where i can zoom into anything and everything
<hunt> zebastian: well if you just want to zoom in, then this is what compiz can do
<hunt> zebastian: but thats not what a zui really is
<zebastian> is there a linux distro that you know of has a zui
<hunt> zebastian: in kde you have activities which would propably come close to a zui
<zebastian> so how do i get the latest kde backported to hardy as i am sure that sudo apt-get kdebase-workspace wont get me the latest version
<hunt> zebastian: yes that will propably give you kde 3 or 4.0
<hunt> zebastian: but I dont think there is a ppa for hardy
<hunt> zebastian: zebastian: I guess you have to cheat which could make things a bit unstable
<zebastian> i believe in freedom
<zebastian> www.freedomainradio.com
<zebastian> so what do you mean by cheat?
<hunt> zebastian: you could add a ppa thats not for hardy but for a more recent version like jaunty or karmic
<zebastian> should work right?
<hunt> zebastian: it could mess up things badly
<zebastian> what is this virtuall desktop? i hear this might be the closest thing in ubuntu
<zebastian> hunt: well is there documentation for it
<hunt> zebastian: are you on ubuntu right now?
<zebastian> yes
<zebastian> on gnome
<hunt> zebastian: ok, in the lower right corner there should be two squares, this are your virtual desktops
<zebastian> oh
<zebastian> the workspaces....not what i meant
<hunt> zebastian: well these are virtual desktops
<zebastian> there must be someone out there interested in having everything in a 2d-->3d environment
<hunt> zebastian: do you want something like the iphone interface?
<hunt> zebastian: in kde you can dynamically add acitivities which are basically workspaces and switch between them
<zebastian> like bluebottle
<hunt> zebastian: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/ZUI
<hunt> zebastian: I dont know bluebottle
<zebastian> i havent got practice in programming
<zebastian> but this is something so good for humanity
<zebastian> that i'd go work with them
<El_T10> hi?
<El_T10> i m new on this..
<El_T10> any help here...
<hunt> iggimin: did it work?
<iggimin> I'll be dang-ed
<iggimin> I'm getting somewhere.
<hunt> El_T10: you dont have to ask to ask a question
<iggimin> I over-rode the odbc.dll using Wine Config...
<iggimin> then had to add a drive called odbcint.dll
<El_T10> hunt:  tranks...
<iggimin> and now I'm further than ever before, heheh. I was just setting up Dreamweaver when you asked.... stand by :-)
<El_T10> i m from argentina... and i have a problem with my isp modem....
<El_T10> it used to work on kubuntu 8.10 but now on kubuntu 9.10 it doesn t work..
<El_T10> i ve an speedtouch330
<El_T10> i ve search on the net..
<El_T10> the solution i found was the same than the one i used to use for kubuntu 8.10
<El_T10> but for kubuntu 9.10 on 64 bits doesnt work
<hunt> El_T10: could you show me that solution?
<iggimin> YESSS! Dreamweaver connected to my webserver successfully!!! BOOM!
<iggimin> heheh
<hunt> iggimin: :D great :D
<iggimin> hunt, YES! So now I'm going to re-enable KDE Composting and see if it still works (I bet it does, heheh)
<iggimin> Oh it feels so good! :-)
<iggimin> thanks for the hand-holding hunt!
<El_T10> yes... but it s on spanish....
<El_T10> i did it with this link http://b2dbuntu.wordpress.com/2007/04/03/speedtouch-330-de-la-manera-mas-facil/
<RnFstRuckHrd_> Hello All - I have two machines (laptop and desktop) running Kubuntu 9.10 and I am trying to find out if there is any way to get Kontact to synch between the two of them. Can anyone provide some incite please? Thanks!
<El_T10> hunt http://b2dbuntu.wordpress.com/2007/04/03/speedtouch-330-de-la-manera-mas-facil/
<El_T10> hunt: http://b2dbuntu.wordpress.com/2007/04/03/speedtouch-330-de-la-manera-mas-facil/
<Zhenya> hi guys, is anyone here that can help a noob out with some tar stuff?
<hunt> iggimin: youre welcome
<Daughain> Its nasty and sticky, anything else ya need?
<hunt> El_T10: thanks I'll have a look at it
<Zhenya> hi, guys. I have a simple question
<Zhenya> I'm trying to unpack a tar
<El_T10> thanks a lot to you... i ll continue trying when i ve time. between work and university.
<Zhenya> ark doesn't have SU permissions so I can stick the app in /usr/bin/
<Zhenya> how do i unzip the files via prompt
<hunt> El_T10: you do use this modem to connect to the internet right?
<El_T10> hunt:  yes but now i m via dhcp lan. an old pc is connected to internet with dhcp
<hunt> El_T10: when you run this script from the link you gave me, does it give you any output when it fails?
<El_T10> hunt:  it doesn t fails...
<El_T10> the script run well
<El_T10> but it says when i try to dial that...
<El_T10> i ll show you my output
<hunt> El_T10: I'll just reboot so I can help you better, then you can show me your output ok?
<El_T10> oks
<El_T10> hunt:  oks
<hunt> El_T10: ok here I am
<El_T10> great
<El_T10> when i try
<El_T10> sudo /etc/init.d/dial
<El_T10> it says... FATAL: Module ppp_generic not found.
<El_T10> El firmware Speedtouch no se cargó
<El_T10> the traduction of the last line is the firmware from speedtouch doesn t work
<hunt> El_T10: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UbuDSL?content=64905
<hunt> El_T10: try using this tool
<hunt> El_T10: the speedtouch 330 is a usb modem right?
<El_T10> hunt: can i use the one from ubuntu 8.04?
<El_T10> hunt:  yes....
<hunt> El_T10: you're on 9.10 so better use the 8.10 version
<hunt> El_T10: are you on i386 or amd64?
<El_T10> amd64
<hunt> El_T10: ok install it and try it please
<El_T10> hunt:  it seems that there is a broken link...
<El_T10> on 8.10 amd64
<hunt> El_T10: ah yeah... crap..
<hunt> El_T10: I guess that makes it a bit more complicated
<Zhenya> exit
<Zhenya> lo
<El_T10> hunt:  jjeje... yes but i know the name of the program...
<El_T10> hunt:  i ll search for it... you kno if it has a repository?
<hunt> El_T10: well I am looking for it too and it looks like the program is dead and it never got in the repositories
<hunt> El_T10: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubudsl/ you can try the amd64 version from here, if it doesnt work we'll go from there
<hunt> El_T10: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubudsl/files/ubudsl/ubudsl_0.9.0-9_amd64.deb/ this is the direct link to the package
<hunt> El_T10: it is an older beta though, but it might still work
<El_T10> hunt: great i ll download. but i ve to go to sleep because tomorrow i ll have a hard day.
<El_T10> hunt:  tomorrow if i can i ll try to install that ubudsl
<hunt> El_T10: ok good night, if the amd64 package doesnt work, try the more recent i386 and ask for install help here, if that doesnt work, compile it from source
<hunt> El_T10: and if that doesnt work, show the script to somebody here and he might be able to help you
<El_T10> hunt:  lots of thanks!!!
<El_T10> seea ya
<hunt> El_T10: yw, bye
<Kasm279> i cant get my windows hard drive to mount (NFS, windows XP) When i click on it in dolphin, it just hops back to whatever folder i was already in. I'm running Kubuntu on my second hard drive and windows on the first
<Kasm279> any ideas oon getting it to mount?
<Kasm279> also, i cant get any desktop effects even though they are enabled
<lekeno> Hey everyone
<Kasm279> i cant get my windows hard drive to mount (NFS, windows XP) When i click on it in dolphin, it just hops back to whatever folder i was already in. I'm running Kubuntu on my second hard drive and windows on the first
<Daughain> OK......Where is the setting to allow me to seperate my desktops?
<iconmefisto> Daughain: it's changed since I first did it, but now it seems to be in systemsettings > desktop > multiple desktops, "different activity for each desktop"
<iconmefisto> Daughain: this is on kde 4.4.1
<Daughain> Thanks, iconmefisto. I got this all done months ago, and, now doing one for a freind......
<Daughain> I dont think I am using 4.4.1
<Daughain> Ishould still be on 4.3.2
<iconmefisto> Daughain: I can't remember specifically, but when I first changed that setting I had to zoom out (from the cashew on the desktop) and there was a settings button when zoomed out that let me access the setting
<Daughain> Thts right....I knew it was something in the cashew.....Just couldnt remember what......zoom.
<Daughain> Configure plasma.
<Daughain> Thanks again, iconmefisto
<Zxcvb> how do I get kword to save in something other than odt?
<explore> did anyone here use skype trace?
<awaad> I installed kde on ubuntu by running "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and I have a black screen and the pointer of the mouse and the screenlets only running
<awaad> How can I solve this problem because I want to use kde in addition to gnome
<awaad> ?
<Brandon_Lee> hi free people
<explore> is there any channel for skype on irc?
<sobol> hi all
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> How do i reinstall KDE on Gnome, Cause i have changed many settings and having a lots of proglems but Gnome is working perfectly as always
<ubuntu> Any help please
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> Hello ?
<ubuntu> ANYONE THERE
<ubuntu> ?
<Dodou> Hello every one,
<Dodou> i have a problem
<Dodou> i cant install any think on my kubuntu
<Dodou> i cant install even .deb files
<Dodou> every time i get this message: "cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend. Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open"
<iconmefisto> !aptfix | Dodou
<ubottu> Dodou: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dodou> ubottu: i will try, thak you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> anyone using konqueror
<Vge> allways
<phoenix_> Vge: i have a problem with konqueror can you help me
<Vge> phoenix_: debends on the question
<phoenix_> Vge: in the google search suggested results drop down list, when i press the down key, the pointer moves two places.
<phoenix_> Vge: i will show you the snapshot
<Vge> phoenix_: i sorry but i never have used it as a browser, IMHO it just sucks with rendering, i'm sorry but your on your own
<phoenix_> Vge: what is the browser that you are using
<Vge> phoenix_: firefox and opera
<iconmefisto> phoenix_: have you tried arora?
<phoenix_> iconmefisto: what is arora
<iconmefisto> !info arora
<ubottu> arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component main, is extra. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 1439 kB, installed size 3968 kB
<iconmefisto> it's a qt-based browser, very fast
<Vge> apparently added to sources quite reacently?
<iconmefisto> Vge: arora has been around for at least a year in repos, I think
<Vge> iconmefisto: ahh, no wonder i don't have it :)
<phoenix_> i will try it .thank you
<madsu> is there pop up notification for new messages in Konversation like agents in mirc
<darna> ubottu: hey ubottu its Dodou, i did what you tell me but it does not work, now i get another message:"unknown error, please report a bug"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madsu> yes it is there,sorry didnt check properly
<Rattts> anyone know hwo to reset or reload my screen....graphics got jumbled when i tried runnign wow on wine
<Rattts> anyone home?
<bvitaly> natkanik35 лучше одну основную систему (лучше линух), а все остальние в виртуальных машинах. Притом можно несколько "одинаковых" виндоус но с разным набором ПО: для графики, для прогамирования и прочее...
<RRRattss> anyone know how i can get around running wine in sudo...it wont let me do it....when i try to run wow under wine, it crashes because it gets an access denied
<RRRattss> thats why i want to try and run it with sudo
<RRRattss> but then wine wont let me
<madsu_> RRRattss: were u able to refresh the screen?
<madsu_> if not try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<avihay> RRRattss: look for a package called: play on linux, it lets you run multiple wine versions. it might help prevent the need for sudo, and it might have your game with a fix to prevent the screen distortion
<Vroomfondle> or Wine-doors
<avihay> I think it's dead (wine doors)
<Vroomfondle> is it? damn
<Vroomfondle> haven't used it in a while
<Spaceman> hi, suddenly FTP has stopped working, what can be done to restore it?
<Spaceman> konqueror used to pop up a box asking for the login details but now it doesn't do that instead it tells me "An error occurred while loading ftp://ftp...:"
<ubuntu> who from  Russia?
<awaad> I installed KDE on ubuntu9.10 by running "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and it is installed but when I try to login through a kde session I have only a black screen and the pointer of the mouse .
<awaad> Any one can help please ?
<awaad> Is there any one here ?
<awaad> Any one can help please ?
<vitalblue> hi there try
<vitalblue> apt-get update
<vitalblue> apt-get update
<avihay> awaad: it should work, try reinstalling apt-get --reinstall
<vitalblue> apt-get upgrade
<FloodBotK2> vitalblue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vitalblue> apt-get dist-upgrade
<avihay> I mean sudo apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<vitalblue> maybe this will help to reinstall or upgrade some libraries
<awaad> vitalblue: I ran "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" and my system is up to date
<awaad> avihay : I will try it now
<awaad> After running "apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-desktop", I have an error message which says "E: Invalid operation kubuntu-desktop"
<avihay> maybe  "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"   ?
<goodtime> try the synaptic package
<awaad> avihay: I will try this
<awaad> goodtime: What can I do using the synaptic package manager ?
<goodtime> you can install
<goodtime> you just want the desktop right?
<goodtime> might be in there
<aleister_> hi everyone
<awaad> goodtime: yes I am but I installed it already
<awaad> avihay: It worked
<awaad> aihay : but it took very short period of time
<awaad> aihay: Now I will test and logout from gnome and try to login kde now
<awaad> avihay: Now I will test and logout from gnome and try to login kde now
<aleister_> sorry to interrupt you people but i have a little problem with kubuntu, could someone help me please ?
<avihay> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aleister_> ok, so i have installed kubuntu 9.10 in a new partition of my disk. I have 3 parts, one for windows, one for ubuntu and one for all my personnal data. In the part "data", there's my torrent files along with other like wallpapers. When i boot the computer, ubuntu is unable to find these files. For example, Ktorrent won't find the torrent and it ask me to find it manually, and when i do it works. Same problem withe the wallpapers
<aleister_> . Is there something to do to resolve this problem ?
<erk10> im running windows 7 with ubuntu 9.10 on virtual box and its runnin very smooth
<awaad> It didn't wooooork, the same black screen with the screenlets only
<awaad> I tried Alt+F3 and the windows appeared
<avihay> screenlets? I thought you only had a mouse pointer
<awaad> avihay: No, I have only the mouse pointer and one windows of the screenlets which I can't close in kde or even move it
<avihay> try renameing  your kde settings folder
<awaad> avihay: How ?
<awaad> avihay: I don't know where is that folder
<avihay> aleister_: what is the exact problem with the walpapers
<awaad> avihay: In kde I tried to Right click on the black screen but no thing happened
<avihay> awaad: try the following commands: "cd ~" , "mv .kde kde_backup"  without the ""
<awaad> avihay : ok
<avihay> that shoud reset your kde settings
<aleister_> > avihay, the wallpapers are stored within a different partition and so when i start kubuntu, it just don't appear on screen. I'm just tired of going search for it manually everytime i start the computer. It's the same problem with ktorrent.
<avihay> *shuld
<avihay> aleister_: from what I understand, what happens is that the "data" partition isn't automounted, so that every time you restart, you need to mount it before the wallpapers and torrents start to work. is that a good description?
<avihay> *should
<erk10> lol i bet you thats whats happening
<erk10> maybe put that stuff on the main partition
<erk10> or atleast the ubuntu partition
<aleister_> i think this description would fit, but if it is not automounted why can i browse into it ?
<erk10> because it mounts when you open it
<aleister_> ok
<avihay> you can also have it automounted. I don't know how to do that graphicly, last time I had a problem like that, I played around a bit with fstab, and never looked back
<avihay> when you try to browse it with dolphin or the open file dialog box, it mounts the partition for you
<aleister_> fstab ? sorry i'm a total newbie, i've installed kubuntu only yesterday?
<erk10> might wanna take that torrent client you got and get you some ubuntu command line books lol
<avihay> there is a config file called fstab that handels all the automatic partition mounts
<aleister_> thanks, i'm gonna look into this, i'll tell you if i find it, and if it works properly.
<avihay> aleister_: this could be a good starting point: http://www.google.co.il/search?q=kubuntu+automaount+start&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<aleister_> > erk10 : in fact, i can't put all that stuff on the main partition for i don't have enough free space left, besides, i'd prefer it to stay that way, thanks anyway.
<aleister_> avihay : thank you
<erk10> np but if you were to put it on either that partition which im assuming is where you have your boot loader stored or on the ubuntu partition both those will already be configured to automount so it would be your simplest fix
<aleister_> erk10 : if i understand right, it would fix my problem to merge my 'data'  and ubuntu into a single partition ?
<erk10> yea that would be one solution
<erk10> see ubuntu can see your windows filesystem so you should just have all that stuff on the windows parition anyhow and like i said thats assuming that the boot loader is on the windows primary partition
<aleister_> erk10 ; right now i'm downloading 'disc-manager' in order to do so.
<erk10> good idea that should solve the issue
<erk10> but one issue with that is once the data is on the ubuntu partition after its merged windows may not see it
<erk10> windows is not friendly with linux filesystem
<awaad> avihay: I moved the directory you told me and tried to login again, but i had the same problem
<awaad> avihay: any other suggestions ?
<aleister_> > erk10 : i'll give it a try anyway, screw microsoft !
<erk10> oh i completly agree i call it microsuck faildows for a reason lol
<erk10> if you get crossover for ubuntu you can run most your windows apps in linux anyway
<erk10> between crossover and wine you can do just about anything you need to in linux
<aleister_> > erk10 : do you mean emulate windows ?
<erk10> im using both windows 7 ultimate 64bit and ubuntu studio 9.10 64bit simultaneously as we speak
<awaad> I had a problem with installing KDE on ubunt because after loggine and writing user name and password I only have a black screen and the mouse pointer and the screenlets working
<awaad> any one can help ?
<erk10> no im not talking about virtual pc it builds a windows filesystem within linux for you to be able to install your windows apps in linux
<erk10> but you could do virtual box inside of ubuntu with windows on it and that would solve your problem with windows or use vmware for ubuntu it works nicely too
<aleister_> > erk10 ooh, that's interesting ! how do you do that ?
<erk10> i prefer virtual box though because it allows seemless mode aswell as it supports 3d acceleration so i get all the compiz fusion toys
<erk10> i know this because i a os geek from hell lol i play with just about every os out there
<erk10> i have 100's of os's on this computer runnin on virtual pc's
<aleister_> but know, my pc's an old P4 with less than 1gb in ram, so i think it would be rather slow if i emulate zindoz
<erk10> aswell as a quad boot setup with windows 7 ubuntu 9.10 solaris and redhat
<erk10> you still on windows xp?
<aleister_> yeah, 'xp cracked edition'
<erk10> well it runs on about 256 mb of ram farely easy
<erk10> so if you use ubuntu 9.10 as host os and windows xp on the virtual pc using 256 mb of ram it should run both os's pretty easy
<erk10> i'd use vmware for your computer wont take up as many resources
<|sysop|> use micro xp
<erk10> yea micro xp wouldnt be a bad idea
<|sysop|> it runs pretty good in qemu on my ppc 1.2 ghz
<erk10> wont have the functionality but sounds like your mostly into media anyway so it would do just fine
<|sysop|> the only thing that sucks about micro xp is no terminal services.
<|sysop|> so you cant do seamless virtualztion.
<erk10> like i said functionality and very limited to applications you can use
<|sysop|> not applications.
<|sysop|> you can run games and just about anything in it.
<|sysop|> just some of the system stuff has been cut out.
<erk10> right
<erk10> its just an extremely stipped down version of xp thats all lol
<|sysop|> like no mulitple users.
<erk10> stripped*
<|sysop|> so if even if you installed terminal services you cant do the hack that allows you to have mutlple connections.
<erk10> he'd be better off using windows 2000 though much faster
<|sysop|> I dont know you could try tiny windows 7
<aleister_> i'm trying to get discmanager working, i'll be right back
<avihay> awaad: sorry, I don't have any more ideas
<erk10> yea but he'd most likely have to run that in windows basic graphics in order to conserve the resources because ubuntu is gonna take up a good amount of them
<awaad> avihay: never mind, and thanks alot for trying helping me
<|sysop|> true. here is a suggestion. get the all windows dvd. start with the newest os and work your way back to till you find something that runs at the speed you want.
<erk10> lol not a bad idea
<erk10> brb gotta get me a cup of coffee
<avihay> erk10: your computer probably supports hardware vittualization. that lowers the overhead of running a VM. an old p4 won't have hardware virtualization
<erk10> i've run virtual pc on a p4 before and had no issues
<erk10> i did have 2 gigs of ram though which helps a ton
<|sysop|> thats what I ahve on the ppc, just no hardware.
<|sysop|> I cant get lucid to install into qemu virtual. the alternate iso and netbook iso wont boot in qemu
<|sysop|> just a blank screen using up tons of cpu.
<|sysop|> I have let it set overnight and still nothing.
<|sysop|> sit overnight
<|sysop|> ne suggestions? I am giving it 512 megs of ram.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Logomachist> I just added kde to Ubuntu 9.10, but when I try to log in with the KDE desktop (after I enter my username and password) the screen more or less freezes (although I can still move the mouse). This happens whether I use kdm or gdm.
<kupuntu> hi
<kupuntu> hello
<Logomachist> Hi
<arch0njw> how did you add kde?
<arch0njw> did you install "kubuntu-desktop"?
<ivan_> hi
<ivan_> my laptops bluetooth wont start what can I do?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!
<snarkfish> if you have two hard drives one with vista one with kubuntu it wants to start from the vista drive.. how do i grub to the first drive?
<arch0njw> ivan_: have you checked the log files for any errors to do with bluetooth?  "cd /var/log; grep blue *"
<arch0njw> snarkfish:  in what order did you install the OSes?  Kubuntu the Vista?
<snarkfish> vista first, then kubuntu
<arch0njw> When you boot the machine, are you getting anything that says something about grub?
<arch0njw> i.e., "Press Esc to enter the Grub menu"?
<sanich> есть кто русский
<genii> !ru | sanich
<ubottu> sanich: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<snarkfish> nope if i dont hit esc and choose the second drive to boot it goes straight to vista, if i choose the second drive i get the grub menu
<arch0njw> snarkfish: Sounds like maybe you need to go into your BIOS and specify the drive boot order.
<snarkfish> hmm
<snarkfish> when i go into the bios it just shows internal hd not which drive.
<arch0njw> okay, I'll back up for a second:  are these installed on the same physical drive?
<snarkfish> is there a way to install grub on the first drive and remove it from the second?
<snarkfish> ah no they arent.. vista has the original 250 gb drive, Kubuntu has the new 640
<arch0njw> Okay.  I am going to guess that the selection you are first presented with is the boot loader that comes with Vista and not Grub.
<snarkfish> right
<arch0njw> You need to know what the drives are, and update your BIOS to tell it to boot from the physical drive containing Kubuntu.
<snarkfish> ok
<arch0njw> I believe the option in most BIOS is called the "Boot Order" or "Boot Priority".
<snarkfish> well i tried that.. in boot order it just says internal hard drive.
<arch0njw> I am going to guess you should be able to expand that item and choose which internal drive.  Most BIOS are aware of multiple internal drives.
<snarkfish> this is a laptop btw.. I really only wanted 1 hard drive. (1Tb) but I couldnt locate a Tb drive so now i have 2 drives.
<arch0njw> Is the second drive internal?
<snarkfish> yes
<snarkfish> big laptop
<arch0njw> Okay, there is a chance that it matters which drive is in which bay.
<snarkfish> thats what really concerns me
<arch0njw> One bay might be considered the "Master" bay by the BIOS, and the other might be considered the "Slave".
<snarkfish> if i move the drives around then it changes the drive designations
<snarkfish> and then nothing will work.
<arch0njw> Ah...  Okay, so on that original menu, if you choose the boot from your second drive and then choose to load Kubuntu, does that work?
<snarkfish> sure does
<snarkfish> if i choose to boot from the second drive I get the complete grub menu
<arch0njw> Okay.  Another option here is to NOT display the Grub boot menu on that second drive and set it to a 5 second timeout.
<snarkfish> if i dont choose the second drive it goes straight to vista
<arch0njw> So you would get that first menu, choose your second drive, see a message about "Press Esc to show the GRUB menu" , and 5 seconds later it would just boot.
<snarkfish> as if linux isnt even installed
<ivan_> I would like to check the errors but my knowledg is a little insaficient!!!!!!!
<arch0njw> snark: Right, that drive is defined as the default primary.  I am not familiar with the Windows boot loader, but there should be a way to define the second as the default
<snarkfish> i must press esc to get a sub-menu telling me to press F9 to access a boot menu where it shows me 3 option cdrom, internal hard drive, internal hard drive
<arch0njw> Oh... I get it now.  Hmm... Vista's boot loader isn't even setup or aware of a second drive.
<snarkfish> i thought if i just ran grub and installed it on the first drive it would fix my issue, guess its not that easy.. Im all eyes to you my friend..
<snarkfish> right vista knows nothing of the other drive till after it boots
<arch0njw> That is where my knowledge gets very fuzzy.  You might want to see if this helps.  You could coerce the Vista bootloader to give you a menu:  http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa468626.aspx
<Walid0000001> hello
<Walid0000001> guys
<Walid0000001> can I have some help with kubuntu
<Walid0000001> I am completely noob with it, and I am trying to learn it a bit. but first thing is I can't get it to work with virtual box correctly
<Walid0000001> it installs but the guest additions won't install correctly
<Walid0000001> any help would be appreciated
<Walid0000001> I searched the net it said that I could use sudo apt-get update
<Walid0000001> but that won't work
<Walid0000001> it will keep giving me failed to fetch error
<VitalBlue> does anyone faces any problem with kate in KDE 4.4?
<Unksi> VitalBlue: with karmic, crashes if a file with iso encoding is opened in utf-8 and tried to be edited, works well with lucid though
<Unksi> other than that, no :p
<VitalBlue> when i open a text file
<VitalBlue> kate is working as usuall but the rest of the KDE enviroment is gone. I mean desktop, taskbar etc...strange
<Unksi> havent seen such behavior.. wonder if you have engaged some kind of special mode?
<Unksi> VitalBlue: what if you press ctrl+shift+F?
<Unksi> that should toggle fullscreen mode on/off
<VitalBlue> I haven't done anything special in my kubuntu. I use the latest edition with the new KDE 4.4
<Unksi> ok
<VitalBlue> with ctrl+shift+f I can move to other terminals
<Unksi> hmm ok
<Unksi> with me it puts it fullscreen so that only kate is present.. no taskbar or anything like you described
<Unksi> and press it again and it goes back to normal
<VitalBlue> and also the KDE seems to work properly only tha the rest of the enviroment is gone
<Unksi> what about the full screen mode under settings in the topmenubar?
<VitalBlue> there is no menubar when this is happening
<VitalBlue> just a black screen with kate window on. I can switch with alt+tab through active windows but only that
<Unksi> hmm ok
<Unksi> now thats pretty weird
<Unksi> what if you launch kate through konsole? any weird messages there?
<VitalBlue> i haven't done this yet
<Unksi> its worth a try :)
<VitalBlue> let me try :)
<VitalBlue> how can i execute kate from shell?
<VitalBlue> root@xefteris:~# kate
<VitalBlue> No protocol specified
<VitalBlue> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<VitalBlue> sorry about that still learning
<Quintasan> VitalBlue: try running it as normal user, no as root
<Quintasan> VitalBlue: root has no X session runned so it is normal
<daskreech> VitalBlue: Root does not own any X sessions and so can't run an Xclient. What are you trying to accomplish?
<daskreech> Starting kate as root?
<daskreech> Hi johnzorn
<Gemmazz> http://imgnow.info/DSC-1268236660.jpg does my ass look big?
<VitalBlue> not as root
<VitalBlue> that was just the second try
<VitalBlue> because i had the same message when i run it as normal user
<colmac> test
<shadeslayer> colmac: we hear you ;)
<colmac> k, thks
<VitalBlue> update, when i run kate from shell and open same file then nothing strange occur
<VitalBlue> but when i open kate with right click on same file the rest of KDE is gone
<VitalBlue> like now
<VitalBlue> strange
<daskreech> VitalBlue: RIght click -> Open With ?
<VitalBlue> and the other desktop,  i got 2 in total, is complete black
<VitalBlue> yeap right click -> open with
<adminpc> hi
<VitalBlue> time to go thanks anyway i will report back tomorrow if something new will come up
<przemo_one> someone registered my nick name lol
<avihay> I think I played too much with rmmod (trying to unload and reload my soundcard driver) and now anything played by vlc and mplayer stutters, and when kaffein starts playing, a popup comes up saying that my soundcard is inoperative and that it's falling back to pulseaudio.    help!
<przemo_one> log in and log out
<przemo_one> well log out then :) ...
<tomek___> hi :)
<tomek___> kick <vit>
<khider> Greetings. When booting this morning I got the spalsh screen for about two seconds then got bounced into a rescue shell. Filesystem check failed. Several reboots yielded the same results.
<khider> Time for a re-install?
<khider> This is quite distressing, absolutely no help. I suppose I havce to pay canonical to get results. As if.
<desu> i can't seem to find the option to change to ayatana notifications instead of the standard notifications after upgrading to 4.4.. can someone point me to it?
<dm_> What is the system setting app in kde?
<dm_> I cant seem to find anything in the hodge podge of apps in the kmenu
<dm_> Anyone?
<dm_>  /crickets
<arch0njw> dm_: kde4 has "System Settings"
<arch0njw> Open the app launcher, ("start menu" ... don't shoot me for saying that), choose "Computer", and "System Settings" is the first item.
<dm_> ah ! see, its all smooogled in with gnome apps
<dm_> :x
<dm_> Thanks much!
<apricot> hallo - bin Kubuntu Neuling - Suse wollte nich so richtig. Hab ein Prob mit'KPackageKit'. There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<binarylooks> apricot: run sudo apt-get upgrade from terminal and give us the output
<apricot> wenn ich auf der Konsole apt-get upgrade mache, kommt das Lizenfenster von Sun-Java runtime
<apricot> Das kann ich nicht wegkriegen. OK anklicken geht auch nicht
<binarylooks> apricot: u can't click things ini the terminal use <enter>. (u don't speak english?
<binarylooks> !ubuntu-de
<apricot> oh sorry :)    how to fix it
<binarylooks> apricot: for the moment stay on the terminal, don't use kpackagekit
<binarylooks> apricot:
<apricot> how to 'accept' the Sun Licenbse
<binarylooks> apricot: can u try sudo apt-get upgrade again and confirm the licence?
<apricot> its not possible
<binarylooks> define "its not possible"
<apricot> How to confirm the license ????
<binarylooks> apricot: hit enter on the keyboard?
<apricot> there is a graphical window in the terminal from Sun
<binarylooks> apricot: u can toggle checkboxes using <spacebar>
<apricot> no
<binarylooks> apricot: use the arrows to navigate
<apricot> I tried ALL keys-- no chance
<binarylooks> apricot: hit printscreen and post the image on imagebin.ca
<apricot> no input possible - thats bulldshit
<apricot> has nobody ever seen this during apt-get upgrade ??
<binarylooks> apricot: the licence question is normal, but there should be a way to confirm it and continue the installation
<apricot> thatswhat I'm asking for !
<sissi> haha funny thing here... just joined because i'm bored... is this some special computer language channel network?^^
<sissi> i need to activate my java and don't know how
<sissi> could someone come to munich and do this for me?
<apricot> binarylooks: YEAH found a key  :)   F-12      but it isn't written anywhere fu.. Sun
<binarylooks> apricot: there are open solutions, no need to use the sun java
<apricot> KDE is very new in Ubuntu.  I had a lot of probs to fix Nvidia with twinview - Could not save the configuration first ...
<binarylooks> apricot: thats not related to kde OR ubuntu at all
<apricot> k
<binarylooks> apricot: kde is not really new in ubutnu, it's there since the beginning (almos)
<binarylooks> apricot: I also have nvidia with twinview, its a PITA but once setup, it works
<apricot> ok now it works for me too :)
<binarylooks> apricot: hehe
<apricot> it was very easy.. I only deleted xorg.conf
<binarylooks> apricot: thats a ...radical... solutionm but whatever works for you :-)
<binarylooks> apricot: i had to manually create one, because nvidia needs an existing xorg.conf to save its stuff to
<binarylooks> apricot: deleting it and letting nvidia do its magic never came to my mind. I learned something new today
<apricot> I deleted and did sudo nvidia-settings
<apricot> well I think the best with Ubuntu is its great community
<binarylooks> apricot: you sure are right there. :-)
<apricot> now I can try to install my favorite Prog 'synergys' :)
<orion_SuN> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<apricot> I like it to work with 2 or 3 computers but 1 keyboard/mouse
<binarylooks> apricot: oh yes, I remember playing with that a few years ago. really cool stuff
<binarylooks> apricot: you have two monitors and use synergy? how many monitors in total?
<apricot> how to get universe an multiverse repos with KPackageKit ?
<binarylooks> apricot: go to system settings software
<binarylooks> add and remove software actually
<binarylooks> go to settings
<binarylooks> system settings uses "kpackagekit" as the "software management part"
<apricot> yes - I found that and had the probs with 'dependencies'  :)
<binarylooks> kpackagekit erally is a very wak link in the kubuntu chain :-(
<apricot> I see - software sources / universe/multiverse
<binarylooks> s/erally/really
<apricot> another prob is audio
<apricot> I have sound in amarok and at starttime, but NOT in Firefox / youtube...
<binarylooks> apricot: I did not encounter problems personally and think that often the problems are overrated, but thats my opinion
<apricot> found a lot of tips to erase pulseaudio ?
<binarylooks> apricot: you have multiple soundcards installed?
<apricot> no only system
<apricot> motherboard
<binarylooks> apricot: hmmm, i use rekonq and it works there, but you are right about the firefoy/flash issue. it happens a lot
<binarylooks> although there was always "easy" solutions, it shouldn't happen in the first place.
<apricot> is it right to erase pulseaudio ?
<apricot> and if so, howto ?
<binarylooks> apricot: honestly, i cannot anwser that
<apricot> k :)
<binarylooks> it doesn't interfere in my case, so i keep i installed
<apricot> Internet WITHOUT sound is boaring
<binarylooks> apricot: so you still have the problem ATM?
<apricot> ?
<apricot> ATM ?
<binarylooks> At The Moment
<apricot> :)   yes
<binarylooks> apricot: try running alsamixer from your terminal, many problems are solved like that
<apricot> k
<binarylooks> usually PCM is to zero, and you can increase it with alsamixer
<binarylooks> search for something saying PCM and increase it to 100 using the arrow keays
<apricot> binarylooks: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<binarylooks> some have to run alsamixer like this: alsamixer -Dhw
<apricot> alsamixer doesn't work
<binarylooks> did you try the -Dhw paramters?
<apricot> yes
<apricot> alsamixer -Dhw or --Dhw ?
<binarylooks> try alsasound first
<apricot> alsasound: command not found
<binarylooks> apricot: are you using karmic?
<apricot> Kubuntu 9.10
<binarylooks> alsaconf  (this is my last option)
<apricot> with alsamixer --Dhw it says: alsamixer: invalid option -- '-'
<binarylooks> its -Dhw, one - too much
<binarylooks> I found one guy using this that solved his problem with alsamixer  : chmod 777 /dev/snd/*
<apricot> yes I ried: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw: No such file or directory
<binarylooks> (this gives your normal user permission to access all your sound devices
<binarylooks> (with sudo of course)
<Menox> no such file or directory: device doesn't exist.  can't change permissions on something that isn't there
<apricot> but doesn't work
<binarylooks> is ther "user management" in your advanced system settings?
<binarylooks> it may be your user is not in the "audio" group
<binarylooks> (but this should all work by default, even alsamixer) strange
<apricot> yeah
<apricot> Usage: alsamixer [-h] [-c <card: 0...7>] [-D <mixer device>] [-g] [-s] [-V <view>] [-a <abst>]
<binarylooks> apricot: is your user in the audio group?
<apricot> ohh... how to proof ?
<binarylooks> select your user and hit modify
<apricot> where .. how ?
<binarylooks> go to "privileges and Groups" and select audio
<binarylooks> in the user management part in system settings
<binarylooks> (advanced settings)
<apricot> system settings ?
<apricot> ok .. found it
<binarylooks> (just one question, how did u install flash?, did u use the kubuntu version, or the one from the flash site)
<apricot> yes am in group audio
<rimad> hey guys, i installed kubuntu 9.10 on my media center but letters on everything are so freakin small
<rimad> this is on 50'' tv
<rimad> plasma tv using HDMI
<apricot> don't know if I instaled flash...
<Menox> rimad: change the font size.
<binarylooks> rimad: or the dpi
<rimad> how? i just installed nvidia driver, it seems to be working...graphic card coioler quieted down
<rimad> DPI? how do i change that
<rimad> been screwing with this for paste 2 hours :/ complicated stuff
<binarylooks> rimad: system settings > appearance > font settings
<Menox> ^^ there you go.
<apricot> binarylooks: which flash schould I use .... there is none installed
<binarylooks> apricot: do you see videos ?
<apricot> yes
<apricot> video is ok
<rimad> 'ok hang on
<binarylooks> apricot: then you have flash :-) anyway, look in kpackagekit and search for flash
<binarylooks> apricot: flashplugin-nonfree
<apricot> there are a lot of packages, none of them is installed
<binarylooks> apricot: install flashplugin-nonfree
<apricot> oh sorry... flashplugin-installer is installed
<binarylooks> apricot: damn
<apricot> I do it
<binarylooks> apricot: I found this on a frourm: EDIT: Fixed it! I ran apt-get install pulseaudio and then pulseaudio -D and I now have sound working in flash.
<apricot> instlled flashplugin-nonfree ... but: no sound
<binarylooks> apricot: (reading in the actual bug report: bug 396558 ...
<binarylooks> apricot: I jsut realized I don't have pulseaudio installed at all. i am one default lucid installation
<apricot> so I may deinstall ALL pulseaudio packages ?
<binarylooks> apricot: it worked for some people. no guarantee
<binarylooks> apricot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/396558
<binarylooks> apricot: its very confusing, so many different problems. As you said initially, a MESS
<apricot> but how to deinstall pulseaudio ... here is no entry of INSTALLED packages
<apricot> is it in 'hardware' ?
<binarylooks> apricot: there is a "pulseaudio" package
<binarylooks> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio pulseaudio-*
<binarylooks> anayway, for most it was the PCM problem, not pulseaudio
<binarylooks> so basically we should get alsamixer to work
<apricot> k I try ... but in KPackager are a lot of pilseaudio-entrys ... none of thm is instaled
<binarylooks> apricot: I think, that you DO NOT have it installed at the moment maybe?
<apricot> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio pulseaudio-*  ... could not find any pulseadio package
<binarylooks> apricot: try this :sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<apricot> but there IS a pulseaudio in Multimedia
<binarylooks> after that I give up (maye somebody else has more experince with this???)
<binarylooks> apricot: that doesn't mean its installed :-)
<apricot> k ... thanks a lot :)
<binarylooks> np, HTML5 is the solution :-)
<binarylooks> np = no problem
<apricot> bye
<chris_____> salut a toute ai a tous je voudrais savoir comment remetre ma barre de tache en bas de mon ecrans merci pour votre aide
<Kolia> chris_____: click the toolbox (yellow icon on the extremity of the panel)
<Kolia> not patient enough..
<faultline> Hola
<faultline> Can anyone speak with me about kubuntu- I am absolutely new to this, I am native to Windows from win95 til last night...
<faultline> So I am absolutely lost lol
<Kolia> :)
<Kolia> !ask | faultline
<ubottu> faultline: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<faultline> I can't get rid of the calendar in the middle of the screen, its blocking half og irc
<faultline> Ok, so here is a major question- I chose Kubuntu because it is supposed to be newbie friendly and somewhat simple to customize- how can i overhaul my desktop environment to look like beryl?
<jussi01> faultline: system settings -> desktop
<faultline> Could you give me a few pointer or tips on modding it?
<jussi01> faultline: what exactly do you want to do?
<jussi01> faultline: beryl was a long time ago and doesnt exist anymore
<faultline> I am attempting to mimic beryl.  Like making it a cube that you can spin about, I had seen my brother do this a couple of years ago- but it was arch linux lol
<jussi01> but you can still have the cube and other desktop effects
<faultline> Is there a way to mimic what id did?
<jussi01> faultline: yes there is
<faultline> That would be grand, i wanted to stick it to a 3d cubed format
<jussi01> system settings -> desktop -> all effects -> window management -> desktop cube.
<jussi01> faultline: which graphics card do you have?
<faultline> Shhhh....I cant remeber my graphic s card info, but its a new laptop
<jussi01> faultline: if you dont mind, its easiesst to tell from a terminal. just open it up and type: lspci
<jussi01> or even easier: lspci | grep vga
<jussi01> faultline: or just to be the easiiest, you can open system -> hardware drivers and ensure you have the drivers installed
<faultline> Ok, had issues, im back now- Its not doing the cube thing, gives me some parameter error...
<daskreech> Oh Kwin?
<faultline> System Settings => Desktop => All Settings or whatnnot
<faultline> Desktop Cube won't load up lol
<daskreech> faultline: alt+F3 -> Window Behaviour -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects
<SaiNumeri> ok, a bit off topic, but does anyone know if there are any good irc servers around just to go and hang out on? most of the ones iv found are either in another language or are support servers
<jonathan_> hello everyone...just wanted to ask the best way to install the Qt Framework and Creator...
<daskreech> SaiNumeri: #ubuntu-offtopic
<SaiNumeri> thank you ser
<SaiNumeri> sir*
<daskreech> jonathan_: Probably apt-get them
<jonathan_> yeah but that only gives me creator 1.2.1
<jonathan_> wait i actually dont know what version it will installl... hhow can i find out?
<Oxymoron> Explain someone: http://pastebin.ca/1832426
<jonathan_> it just  says qtcreator... i thought it was 1.2.1 because thats what kpackagekit said
<jonathan_> is this assumtion ok to make?
<jonathan_> #qt
<seed_> is it ok to ask questions here?
<jonathan_> yea
<jonathan_> hello???
<Menox> echo .. echo .. echo.. ..
<arch0njw> !ask | seed
<ubottu> seed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arch0njw> !ask | seed_
<ubottu> seed_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Logomachist> I just added kde to Ubuntu 9.10, but when I try to log in with the KDE desktop (after I enter my username and password) the screen more or less freezes (although I can still move the mouse). This happens whether I use kdm or gdm.
<Menox> Logomachist: how did you install KDE?
<arch0njw> jonathan_: you can simulate the install to see what version it will be:  sudo apt-get install -s <package name>
<arch0njw> jonathan_: for example:  sudo apt-get install -s qt-creator.  I see this output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/392775/
<Logomachist> Menox: I tried it once by clicking on a link in the help file, and when tat gave me problems I reinstalled it via the Synaptic Package Manager.
<|El_T10|> hi
<Logomachist> Hi E
<jonathan_> ok so it seems to want to install creator version 1.2.1
<jonathan_> how do i get the 1.3 repos and how to i tell apt to use those instead of the kubuntu default ones :(
<Menox> Logomachist: what package did you install?
<jonathan_> is there an official Qt repo????
<Menox> jonathan_: what version are you trying to install?
<Logomachist> Menox: I followed these instructions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<jonathan_> the latest stable version with auto update be nice... i think its creator 1.3 Qt 4.6
<daskreech> Oxymoron: I take it you have software RAID?
<Oxymoron> daskreech: No, simple NTFS drive.
<Menox> jonathan_: it won't auto update but the binary download from the Qt web site works just fine
<daskreech> Oxymoron: install ntfs-tools (should have them already) and run a check
<jonathan_> :( yeah but i want it to update!!!
<Oxymoron> daskreech: There is not ntfs-tools?
<Menox> Logomachist: so.. you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<Logomachist> That sounds about right.
<Oxymoron> daskreech: ntfsprogs?
<Menox> jonathan_: then add your email address to their email notifications.  KDE relies on certain libraries of Qt so you won't get them from the repo.
<daskreech> Oxymoron: Oh right sorry ntfsprogs
<Menox> .. I mean certain versions of Qt
<Menox> Logomachist: what do you see when KDE starts?
<Oxymoron> daskreech: What command to run a check then?
<Logomachist> Menox: I never get past the log-in screen.
<jonathan_> yeah but i dont wanna develop KDE just applications with Qt...   i just want to install Qt will autoupdate !
<daskreech> Oxymoron: I think it's ntfsfix
<Menox> jonathan_: I know what you want to do.  But KDE requires certain versions to run.  You don't need to be a KDE developer.  The KDE libs are written with Qt, therefore, require Qt libs.
<daskreech> jonathan_: You need a new user and an updating PPA though honestly a git script would be better
<Oxymoron> daskreech: Already done that, and it said just that thing I posted with pastebin before xD
<Menox> jonathan_: you could use the development version of kubuntu.  Its in development and not stable though.
<jonathan_> ok i am also a bit of linux noob
<jonathan_> lol
<Menox> :S
<jonathan_> but yeah it appears that if i install stuff through apt-get it will auto update
<Menox> and you might not want it to auto update when you write your software.  It could break your program.
<Oxymoron> daskreech: And the awesome me have grub 1.98 ... which doesnt work xD So I have to remove it and fix it. My hwole system just crashes slowly and safe. The only thing I should do was to resize a freaking partition. GParted and K Partition Manager sucks ***************** and doesnt even have a preloader
<jonathan_> true true...
<Menox> jonathan_: You should download and install the version you want to develop with.
<daskreech> jonathan_: Welcome to Linux and Kubuntu!
<Menox> jonathan_: I'm a Qt developer also.  You need to link with the versions of libs you plan to deploy to.
<daskreech> Oxymoron: i've only had one issue with the parted toolsand that was my error
<Logomachist> Menox: Any idea what's wrong w/ my PC?
<jonathan_> Qt seems pretty awesome... i am coming from windoze with pascal
<Menox> Logomachist: You can't get past the login screen?  It doesn't accept your username and password?  I don't understand the problem...
<Oxymoron> daskreech: Its really annoying. Kparted freezed while resize a NTFS partition. I think I stay tuned with Paragon Partition Magic on WIndows instead, thousand times faster, stable and reliable.
<Menox> jonathan_: it is.  but trust me, you don't want it auto updating for development.
<jonathan_> ok so just go for the binaries from the site?
<Oxymoron> daskreech: I think thats the error, when tried to resize and then it quitted ... The program hanged and I sadly had to terminate process :'(
<jonathan_> hung
<Oxymoron> daskreech: Its my most precious partition as well ... where all my life work is xD
<Logomachist> Menox: It accepts my username and password and starts the processing animation, which then freezes. The mouse cursor still moves, but the log-in animation ceases.
<Menox> thats what I do.  If you need to compile against a newer version of Qt you might need to change your code.
<jonathan_> ok ok
<Menox> which is why auto updating doesn't work for me
<Menox> I deploy to different distros with different versions of Qt installed.
<jonathan_> so i also got that book...
<jonathan_> is it a good place to start?
<jonathan_> http://qt.nokia.com/developer/books/cpp-gui-programming-with-qt-4-2nd-edition
<jonathan_> or are there online tutorials to help me get up to speed?
<Menox> Logomachist: you might want to check with the KDE folks.
<Logomachist> I'll give it a try.
<Menox> jonathan_: well if you know C++ Qt should be easy
<jonathan_> havent done c/c++ since uni
<Menox> jonathan_: You can get almost everything you need from the docs that come with qt
<jonathan_> kk
<jonathan_> HTML labels is awesome
<jonathan_> i wish delphi had those things
<Menox> jonathan_: but remember its just a toolkit, not a language.  It has wrappers for other languages but primarily aimed at c++ development.
<jonathan_> yeah,
<jonathan_> i look forward to futhering my skills !
<jonathan_> and thanks for  the advice man
<Menox> no problem, join #qt if you need help
<jonathan_> i am already there! but they seem to have less time for noobs
<jonathan_> lol
<Menox> jonathan_: yeah, you're expected to read the docs first and try to learn it for yourself.
<Menox> jonathan_: but if you have a specific problem you can get help there.  Nobody will teach you C++ there or develop your app for you.
<jonathan_> lol but i was just trying to get it installed... im new to linux aswell as Qt... i wanted to get everything perfect before i started
<Oxymoron> Awesome ... could someone tell me how to "re-activate" WIndows 7 in grub? When I try to load grub doesnt start win7
<jonathan_> i have one more question... someone mentioned the Qt mailing list...
<Menox> jonathan_: yeah, they won't help you with linux either.
<jonathan_> lol
<Menox> just qt specific things
<jonathan_> kk
<hunt> Oxymoron: what do you mean with re-activate, grub doesnt show  a windows 7 entry?
<jonathan_> so whats this mailing list then
<jonathan_> and where do i sign up!?
<skreech_> !win7
<skreech_> Hmm There was a Windows 7 thing
<Oxymoron> hunt: It show entry, but it doesnt boot it if I select it. I just got the text GRUB _ on the upper left corner :S
<Oxymoron> This is just like perfect, every single solution I am trying to do to solve the actual ******************* problem doesnt work xD
<hunt> Oxymoron: could you paste the win7 entry of your grub.cfg to a pastebin?
<Oxymoron> I shall boot into WIndows to correct a partition, so I can later on go back and fix the actual thing xD
<jonathan_> never worry
<jonathan_> i found it....
<Oxymoron> hunt: Yes, hol on a sec
<jonathan_> cheers again man!!!!
<Menox> jonathan_: good luck with Qt.  I love it.
<jonathan_> it seems to be the business, thanks again... ima go watch gordon ramset
<jonathan_> !
<Oxymoron> hunt: Sorry, took awhile because Kate couldnt open it as someone try to be smart and make in uneditable ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/392795/
<Oxymoron> hunt: One more thing, grub-mkconfig add the menuentries in wrong order of kernel versions xD
<Oxymoron> One more thing, is this correct version if I have 1.97~beta4 (Experimental sounds really cheesy and unreliable):
<Oxymoron> oxymoron@oxymoron-desktop:~$ sudo grub-install -v
<Oxymoron> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97+experimental)
<hunt> Oxymoron: do you use karmic?
<Oxymoron> hunt: Yes
<Oxymoron> hunt: Seriously, Lucid alpha3 is more stable then Karmic.
<Oxymoron> Sure, I use backports ... but that should be kind of stable anyway.
<hunt> Oxymoron: ubuntu karmic is definetily more stable than lucid, might be different in kubuntu
<Oxymoron> hunt: Well, I dont use Ubuntu I want a stable Kubuntu please. Last days my system just fails and when I try to fix something else broke after repository update from STABLE releases, seriously it sucks!
<abhifx> hi! i was installing nvidia drivers and now the xserver does not work.. can someone help me?
<Oxymoron> Only thing I want is a stable system that look nice and NEVER EVER struggle everything should just work flawless 365 days of year 24/7
<hunt> Oxymoron: is there a reason you use kubuntu and not ubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, backports is _NOT_ stable
<Oxymoron> hunt: KDE 4?
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, and noone ever said it would be
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Why even promote backports if theyre not stable?
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, if you just have to have the newest version then often backports is the safest way
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: On kde.org you go out official and says oh now KDE 4.4.1 is out.
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: I update as long as it doesnt work and hope for a fix.
<Oxymoron> hunt: In other words, Ubuntu is ugly ...
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, the newest releases are never really stable in th grand scheme
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, if you want a rock solid system use debian stable - thats what i use on my servers
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, but then you'll have firefox 1.x and kde 3.5
<hunt> Oxymoron: yeah I know kde4 just looks awesome, isnt really stable though
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: But alpha releases of next release always is more stable then the one that should be stable even if you use backports or not. Programmers shouldnt brake anything, they can brake their own systems while programmring, but when you release it in repositorys everything should just work even dependecys.
<hunt> Oxymoron: try replacing set root=(hd0,1) with 'set root=(hd0,1)'
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Well, I am soft for eyecandy and GUIs
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, as long as you use standard repos and just do an update and not use ppa's and backportss and random foo stable is stable
<Oxymoron> hunt: Kubuntu togehter with KDE 4.4.1 isnt stable, KDE 4.4.1 itself is stable. But KDe 4.5 will rock.
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, and alpha is _by definition_ not stable
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: I mostly use standard repos ;) And yes, thats EXACTLY what I mean, how can alpha be more stable than the stable version? lol :D
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, it isnt
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Its sure is, I have tested it and it works more flawless than Karmic.
<hunt> Oxymoron: well, it doesnt look better elsewhere, I use opensuse with kde 4.4 and it is really messed up, I'm going to install kubuntu lucid instead
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, thats probably because karmic still uses 4.3 which in itself has issues
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, you are bound to see more.. severe ... problems on lucid
<hunt> Oxymoron: now try it with 'set root=(hd0,1)' please
<hunt> Oxymoron: actually not
<hunt> wait
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Only problem I got mostly was the installer on livecd of lucid ....
<Oxymoron> hunt: Not?
<Oxymoron> hunt: I already changed just waiting for next "order" sort of speak.
<hunt> Oxymoron: should be set root='(hd0,1)' not 'set root=(hd0,1)'
<hunt> Oxymoron: sorry about that
<Oxymoron> Ah as I thought but wasnt sure, why should that change it?
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, can you (or have you already) posted the output of fdisk -l or geometry from within grub?
<hunt> Oxymoron: it might, try booting win7 please (your win7 is really on sda1 isnt it?)
<hunt> Oxymoron: still there?
<Oxymoron> hunt: Yeah sorry, I just typed on MSN to my girlfriend.
<hunt> Oxymoron: curse you
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: How do you mean from within grub?
<Oxymoron> hunt: And yes its on /dev/sda1
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, running sudo grub drops you into some sort of shell
<devilsadvocate> the same one you get if you interrupt grub
<devilsadvocate> geometry(hd0) is a command that lists what partitions are there and such
<devilsadvocate> its not very useful unless you know exactly what you are looking for, though
<Oxymoron> hunt: One more thing, Kernel list goes wrong order in grub like: *.9, *.8 *.7 ........  *.2, *.20, *.19 and so on.
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: sudo grub is deprecated for grub2
<devilsadvocate> oic
<hunt> Oxymoron: how is that the wrong order, it should start with the newest kernel, shouldnt it?
<devilsadvocate> thats sad
<Oxymoron> hunt: Isnt 20 > 9? :P
<hunt> Oxymoron: :D oh yeah
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Yes, its annoying because you can do nice htings in grub temrinal :P
<Oxymoron> hunt: Well I got 2.6.31-9 before 2.6.31-20, which mean I have to scroll to latest entry of kernel xD
<Oxymoron> hunt: I must say, crappy programmer that cannot sort with a proper sorting algoritm by numbers ...
 * Oxymoron feels evil today, he must put his angry on everything :D
<hunt> Oxymoron: yes I see, well you can solve that easily by editing your grub.cfg if you feel like it...
<Menox> Oxymoron: hey now, sorting that wouldn't be easy.  Its a mixture of numbers and letters.  Not easy in code if you don't know what format it will be in.
<hunt> Oxymoron: but first please try to boot in win7
<Oxymoron> hunt: But it breaks up everytime I run update-grub? :D Why even bother do it manual?
<hunt> Oxymoron: yes I know about stuff like this... small things that are very annoying
<Oxymoron> Menox: You also want to play :P This is funny, usually nobody answers in this channel but when you attack some things people go like crazy. Well, anyway a multisorting algoritm isnt hard and the format for kernel versions is consistent.
<Menox> Oxymoron: it is consistent for Ubuntu.  Not other distros.
<Oxymoron> hunt: Only the one tiny thing grub-gfxmenu isnt enabled annoys me. Really, I want the whole process go beautiful, not only desktop ... Like login/KDM is ugly as ******
<Oxymoron> Menox: I dont know who has code it, but it worked before thats for sure.
<hunt> Oxymoron: yes, I understand, in OpenSUSE I am for some reason unable to theme KDM so it uses default theme which looks like...
<Menox> Oxymoron: yes, but it has been rewritten.
<Menox> I just think its very rude and immature to insult programmers who write this software that they give away for free.
<Menox> If you don't like grub, write your own bootloader.  You don't have to use it.  I'd like to see you take that task on.
<hunt> Oxymoron: but before you write your own bootloader, please try it now
<Menox> hunt: LMFAO.  That calmed me down..
<Oxymoron> hunt: Kde-look.org hasnt any nice either, linux users have ugly taste ... mostly.
<Menox> wow, again, very rude and immature.  This is free content they give away.
<Oxymoron> Menox: If I didnt enjoy doing other things in life than programming I would gladly program my own freaking operating system thats bttter than Mac, WIndows and Linux togehter.
<Menox> There's no need to insult them if you don't like it.  I've put stuff on there...
<Oxymoron> Menox: Insult and insult, I just shout out my opinion.
<Oxymoron> Menox: Why should free stuff be ugly?
<ahmed_> Hello,I have just downloaded KDE by teriminal and after the restart i am having Gnome desktop how can i set KDE as my default desktop cause while installing i didnt select KDE as my default
<Menox> Well there are users on here that have given away content they create.  You are insulting them.
<ahmed_> Any help :)
<Vroomfondle> ahmed_: you should be able to select KDE when you log in (you have to click a button to see a menu)
<Oxymoron> If people do things for free, it has to bee GOOOOOD or else its uneeded and nobody wants it and useless.
<Menox> Oxymoron: Thats just your opinion.  I've found quite a few really good downloads on there.
<Menox> Oxymoron: well you seem to want grub don't you?
<Oxymoron> If *buntu wasnt good nobody would use it, they would go to another distro like opensuse
<Menox> or any bootloader?
<ahmed_> I know that but i cant see it i mean it doesnt requires PASSWORD to log me in after installing i mean login automatically
<Menox> well guess what bootloader opensuse uses
<Oxymoron> Menox: Well, I would gladly skip grub if GNU/Linux wasnt require a bootloader xD
<Vroomfondle> ahmed_: ah. It's logging you in automatically? hmmm
<Menox> yeah, stupid operating systems requiring a bootloader
<ahmed_> Yeah  i dont even have to type a thing... no menus :)
<ahmed_> but everything is been installed propeerly
<Oxymoron> Menox: Btw, this isnt personal to anyone. I just think Open Source world could provide more eyecandy and stableness to the people. If programmers want people to use their stuff it has to be good. And dthe reason they usually do it IS just the thing that people should use it ...
<Menox> ahmed_: log out of gnome, and set kde as your default.  Should fix the problem.
<ahmed_> while installing KDE i have selected GNOME as default desktop manager or something
<Menox> ahmed_: don't do a reboot.
<ahmed_> Oh thanks matelemme try this :) BRB
<Vroomfondle> ahmed_: aha. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<Menox> ahmed_: just log out and log back in after you select KDE
<hunt> Oxymoron: thats really a stupid thing do say, if open source really is as bad as you say, why do you use it then?
<Vroomfondle> Menox: I suspect he won't get the option to make it the default if he's being logged in automatically
<Oxymoron> hunt: I will not reboot yet, seriously I am in an important conversation with Menox ... well not neccessarly but with my girl actually and its important to be there for her.
<Menox> Vroomfondle: it will give him the option to set as default after he changes it and logs in.
<hunt> Oxymoron: thats allright
<Vroomfondle> Menox: How will he change it, though, without using the login manager?
<Oxymoron> hunt: I use the thing thats best on the market for me perosnally and unfortunatly its Kubuntu ... Its like democracy, its the most less bad .... like Churchill said.
<Menox> Vroomfondle: when he does a log out from gnome it will show the login manager.
<Vroomfondle> Oh. Good point.
<ahmed_> Same but oh yeah i did saw the login screen but Gnome's
<ahmed_> :)
<Vroomfondle> the gnome login screen will allow you to select KDE
<Vroomfondle> from the session menu
<Menox> ahmed_: did you select KDE to login?
<ahmed_> No i HAVENT even saw that login page yet but appears while booting for a few seconds then Gnomes
<Menox> Oxymoron: well I bet all of the opensource guys would love to get some encouragement from you
<ahmed_> switchdesktop KDE works ?
<hunt> Oxymoron: honestly, if you feel something is not stable enoug, report bugs, that usually help
<hunt> s
<Menox> Oxymoron: Or fix it yourself since you are so smart.
<Menox> Oxymoron: oh, and take a look at ntldr and tell me grub isn't light years beyond that.  And grub is given away for free...
<ahmed_> Hello ?
<Menox> ahmed_: ?
<ahmed_> Yeah
<ahmed_> I mean
<ahmed_> How do i set KDE as my default login page when i don't even see it while its INSTALLED
<ahmed_> ?
<hunt> ahmed_ cant you choose in gdm/kdm which one to boot?
<Menox> ahmed_: log out of gnome.  When the login screen appears select KDE from the session list.  Log in.  It asks you if you want to set as default.
<ahmed_> No :) thats why
<ahmed_> Yeah thats what i cant see cause while installing KDE i set Gnome as DEFAULT
<Menox> are you trying to change the login manager?
<ahmed_> Thats why !
<ahmed_> Yeah Menox
<ahmed_> Exactly
<hunt> ahmed_: ah, so you have autologin?
<ahmed_> HUNT YOU GOT ME MAN
<ahmed_> YEAH!
<Oxymoron> Menox: KDE 4 is the new generation that finally goes to the right direction but teaming up and design isnt GNU/Linux developers strongest side I must say, or Open SOurce overall. People just throw scripts, apps and everything around themselves to often and doesnt provide stable and nice releases. Actually it could be perfect from the beginning if you programmring it well and actually test it yourself before other usees it. Then I
<Oxymoron> understand compelxity of different graphic card renders, moderboards, processors and so on do adept drivers for, but thats not Open SOurce people fault.
<hunt> ahmed_: do you want to use gdm or kdm?
<Oxymoron> hunt: It feels like *buntu never gonna be stable, so I would report bugs all the time and I have better things to do on my spare time than report bugs.
<ahmed_> KDE login page to choose from
<ahmed_> I need both DEPENDS :)
<hunt> Oxymoron: thats hyperthetical, maybe it would become stable if you would report bugs, if its not stable enough for you, use a LTS or debian
<Oxymoron> Menox: And yeah maybe I fix it myself one day ... I dont know what ntldr is ... and just because grub is better doesnt mean grub itself is good ...
<hunt> ahmed_: you can login to gnome and kde with both display managers
<ahmed_> How ?
<Oxymoron> hunt: It shouldnt have bugs from the beginning?
<ahmed_> When its on Auto login and doesnt even need my password no more
<hunt> ahmed_: ok lets start with disabling autologin, are you in gnome?
<ahmed_> NO NO
<Oxymoron> hunt: Noone should need to report bugs, only alpha and beta-testers.
<ahmed_> Yeah on Gnome
<ahmed_> What i meant was
<Menox> Oxymoron: ntldr is Windows' bootloader.  Quit complaining until you can do better yourself.
<Oxymoron> hunt: Or mostly developers overall.
<hunt> Oxymoron: every software has bugs today, if you find one, report it
<ahmed_> When you install KDE by terminal , i SET Gnome as DEFAULT
<ahmed_> !
<devilsadvocate> ahmed_, at what point do you want to be given the choice of kde/gnome?
<ahmed_> KDE KDE KDE
<hunt> ahmed_: I know what you are talking about
<ahmed_> Yeah then how can i set it back ?
<hunt> ahmed_: you choose gdm, which logs you in to gnome, but you want kde right?
<ahmed_> Yes this is why , Yeah i need KDE
<Menox> either one can log you in to gnome or kde
<ahmed_> :)
<Menox> changing the login manager seems like a secondary task
<hunt> ahmed_: go to system -> administration -> login screen
<Oxymoron> Menox: I can complain if I want to do it xD And I know I can better I just dont want to spend my time on programmring system software. I prefer design engineering, chat with my girl, programming my own web framework and so on.
<ahmed_> No only Gnome i mean i just installed it and installed KDE
<ahmed_> Yeah now
<ahmed_> OHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Oxymoron> hunt: Some bugs are less important than others. But critical bugs shouldnt exist IMO.
<ahmed_> Here that is
<hunt> ahmed_: uncheck autologin
<ahmed_> :)
<FloodBotK2> ahmed_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahmed_> Yeah i did
<ahmed_> Lemme set as choosing who will log in ? this
<ahmed_> ?
<hunt> ahmed_: yes
<Menox> Oxymoron: Well everyone is working on this for free so give them credit for the work they have done instead of trash talking them without anything to back it up.  If you can do so much better then so me.
<Menox> *show
<ahmed_> It was set to Automatically
<ahmed_> Okay BRB hunt
<Menox> Oxymoron: its like spitting in the face of someone who give you a gift.  Your actions show your ignorance.
<ahmed_> BAck
<ahmed_> AT least that autologin is off !
<hunt> ahmed_: it didnt work?
<ahmed_> No i couldnt see the KDE login screen
<ahmed_> No
<hunt> ahmed_: you dont need to see the KDE login screen, just choose from the menu which session to boot
<hunt> ahmed_: you can choose to boot into kde with the gnome login screen
<hunt> ahmed_: do you use karmic?
<ahmed_> Also on Gnomes  screen ?
<ahmed_> Yeah Karmic 9.10
<hunt> ahmed_: yes that does work, thats part of their functionality
<ahmed_> YOu mean the same way i used to select on KDE login page ?
<faultline> Hi guys
<ahmed_> Ohh
<ahmed_> I see
<ahmed_> Where's that on Gnome while login? i mean i do know about KDE where really on Gnome ? so i can select and switch as default
<hunt> ahmed_: ok, I want you to log out again now, and this time look at the bottom of the screen for something where it says gnome, a dropdown menu, click it and choose kde, should be good
<faultline> Can anyone help me find out why I can't manage to make the cube desktop load?
<ahmed_> Yeah just a second hunt BRB
<hunt> faultline: go ahead
<faultline> Said something about X something or another wasnt right...
<wizkoder> faultline: other effects are working?
<Oxymoron> Menox: I dont need to backup things, the only thing that matters in this case is what I think is "wrong". And dont misunderstand me, I have been givning away credit for good things like Cairo Dock, Amarok and KDE 4. Its just everything around with everything that mess the whole thing up.
<faultline> Won't load anything i try- can anyone walk me through a step by step?  And no other effects are working either.
<wizkoder> faultline: you have a 3d graphics card?
<hunt> faultline: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<wizkoder> lol
<Oxymoron> Menox: And I dont want any gift from someone if its ugly, its inrespectibel and then I spit on them back :D *kidding btw* But you understand my point I guess :P
<faultline> How do I check the graphics card information?  I am utterly new to linux this is my first distro
<hunt> faultline: how old is your computer?
<faultline> Like....6 months to a year ish?  Came with Windows 7 Hoem Premium 64-bit
<Oxymoron> Menox: If the gift is ugly, its better not giving it to me at the first place ;) Thats the same with *buntu or anything actually even if its commercial or OpenSOurce.
<hunt> faultline: ok it should work then
<faultline> Can you give me a step by step?  I hate to sound dumb, but Im a windows native- and well, this isnt windows :P
<Oxymoron> Unfortunetly most corporate companys like Microsoft and Google use their power of money to force people use their products ...
<wizkoder> faultline: try lsusb in the commandline first
<hunt> faultline: I know how you feel, dont be scared, it usually isnt that hard
<faultline> no sudo or anyhting?
<wizkoder> no
<faultline> Ok I did it
<faultline> What now?
<hunt> faultline: post it to a pastebin, i.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Oxymoron> Btw, why doesnt Wine software work? :/ Spotify worked splendid before?
<faultline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/392841/
<Menox> Oxymoron: If you don't like linux you don't have to use it.  But don't expect help with it when you insult its developers.
<faultline> Is that what your looking for, hunt?
<hunt> faultline: you should have tried lspci | grep Graphics insteag
<faultline> How do I config that/
<Menox> Oxymoron: if you want it to progress file bug reports and help the developers that work for FREE fix the problems you're having instead of insulting them and telling them that they shouldn't waste their time working on it in the first place.
<hunt> faultline: you can do the | by pressing alt gr and < at the same time
<Oxymoron> Menox: See it this way, I dont like MAc OS, Windows and Linux is left but I dont like it completly either but its better than the other two ;) And a computer I need to web develop and do school work and well in this digital society overall :P
<faultline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/392843/
<faultline> thats what it tells me
<hunt> faultline: you forgot the Graphics at the end
<wizkoder> type the whole command
<hunt> faultline: with a capital G
<Oxymoron> Menox: I think the time should be focused on NOT fix bugs, rather do better stuff that works out of the box. I would like more hybrid systems like Phonon in KDE.
<faultline> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<Menox> Oxymoron: You don't think they try to make it work out of the box?  They don't just throw untested code in there.
<hunt> Oxymoron: thats a good idea, I dont think the developers ever thought of that, tell them
<Oxymoron> Menox: In the end they come up with things that doesnt work even if its tested? :D
<Menox> Oxymoron: I do like the hybrid systems but they all have their implementations of specific libraries
<Oxymoron> hunt: WHich of it?
<hunt> faultline: did you try to enable the proprietary driver?
<hunt> Oxymoron: the work out of the box part
<Oxymoron> hunt: lol
<Menox> Oxymoron: In the end they come up with a free system that works to meet a deadline.
<hunt> faultline: search kickoff for jockey, that should bring you there
<Menox> Oxymoron: not all functions can be added by that deadline
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, do you know what phonon is?
<faultline> Searching for drivers, right?
<Oxymoron> Menox: Why have a deadline that doesnt fit in to a stable release? It feels like they pump out a new update just because they must do it.
<hunt> faultline: just type jockey
<ahmed_> BACKKKKKKKK
<ahmed_> HUT
<ahmed_> Thanks bro
<ahmed_> :)
<FloodBotK2> ahmed_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hunt> ahmed_: youre welcome :D
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Yes, some kind of audio/video wrapper/hybrid?
<ahmed_> It does works now but i have Gnome's default screen to login from :)
<Menox> Oxymoron: they do pump out a new update because they must do it.  They try to have the newest stable software on that release.
<ahmed_> I alllways gets help here (lucky me)  and oh yeah i wanna ask ya that
<Menox> Oxymoron: and each program has developers that work on different deadlines
<ahmed_> Those updates are appearing should i download it ?
<ahmed_> all ?
<hunt> ahmed_: why not
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, its an abstraction layer to make application writing easy. thats all.
<ahmed_> Okay and
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, without the very same drivers, phonon is useless
<Oxymoron> Menox: Why not dynamic deadlines instead? I would rather get a much stable release than a enough stable release.
<ahmed_> How can i set so i can have all the updates
<Menox> Oxymoron: sure, it would be nice in a perfect world to have all developers on the same cycle and have unlimited resources to devote to projects
<ahmed_> ONly those by software sources
<ahmed_> and
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: The idea is the same and that was my point.
<ahmed_> Synaptic
<devilsadvocate> ...
<Menox> Oxymoron: Nothing gets released with a dynamic deadline
<Menox> devilsadvocate: its a magic library that can talk to all sound and video devices.  Its self containing.
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, every api layer you add is a potential moving target
<Oxymoron> Menox: Restructure the Open SOurce world I would say and present stuff that doesnt have to be there just because it should and instead because they want.
<Menox> Oxymoron: in phonon there is a specific implementation for every back end.
<ahmed_> Should i download updates only by Update manager ? those shown ?
<hunt> Ahmed_: I dont know what you mean
<Menox> Oxymoron: there is structure to most of the open source world.  restructuring would yield the same result.
<Ahmed_> I mean do i have to install those 180 MB updates by Update manager ?
<Ahmed_> That's all ?
<Ahmed_> It s my third day by the way :)
<Oxymoron> Menox: Sure about that?
<Menox> Oxymoron: *buntu has structure, KDE and Gnome have structure.
<Oxymoron> Menox: Define structure, I dont think we mean the same thing.
<hunt> Ahmed_: updates usually make youre system more stable and/or secure, so it is always a good idea to update
<devilsadvocate> Menox, not exactly.. phonon backends talk to the native controllers
<hunt> Ahmed_: do you like it so far?
<Ahmed_> Yeah
<Ahmed_> You are right :)
<Menox> Oxymoron: yes, I'm very sure.  There are set release dates.  Each project will set their release date usually to coincide with an upgrade of a library that ads functionality
<Ahmed_> Okay hunt i'm gonna go now i will leave this to update and i will sleep i mean i'm awake from almost 24 hours now :)
<devilsadvocate> Ahmed_, is this the first time you are updating after the install?
<Ahmed_> Yeah first time after a new installing
<Oxymoron> Menox: Then explain to me why release date for *buntu always is arpil and october?
<Menox> devilsadvocate: yeah, I know.  It was a joke.  Phonon is a layer that loads a backend to talk to the controllers.
<hunt> Ahmed_: good night then :D
<Ahmed_> Anyways see you tomorrow :) take care man
<Ahmed_> Plus
<Menox> Oxymoron: Because they're bi-yearly releases.  Pretty reliable release dates.
<Ahmed_> THANKS A LOT i was wondering where that KDE is gone now @_@
<Ahmed_> See you
<Ahmed_> Thanks again !
<Menox> Oxymoron: if there wasn't structure you would have dynamic release dates, or as I like to call them, moving targets.
<Oxymoron> Menox: Why dont define deadlines after the last one and decide what to do from there and not adept the features and process after the next already defined deadline?
<Menox> Oxymoron: developers will try to implement the most critical functionality of the program and work their way down to the not so necessary functionality and get the most done until the release date.
<Menox> Oxymoron: It all comes down to new hardware.  Software changes to take advantage of the hardware.
<Menox> Oxymoron: If hardware never changed we would have extremely stable systems.. as long as the hardware was stable
<Menox> Oxymoron: because developers could spend their time NOT adding new functionality and instead be maintenance programmers.
<Oxymoron> Menox: The funny thing is that hadware goes faster than software development ....
<devilsadvocate> Oxymoron, thats because its much more straightforward there
<Menox> Oxymoron: Well yeah, they get paid to push out new hardware and have a lot of resources to do it.
<Menox> and yes, its much more straightforward.
<Oxymoron> In a perfect utopic world it would be nice doing the system whaetevr system is perfect from the beginning so it doesnt need more features or funcinality.
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks! im looking to download / install some new dahsboard widgets. Is there a main site for this sort of thing?
<Menox> Oxymoron: if nothing changed I would get sick of computers altogether pretty fast.
<[-Haza-]> A place i can browse widgets and download them? With ratings ect?
<Menox> Oxymoron: and we'd still be without a GUI to do our work.
<Oxymoron> NEvertheless hardware market still produces faster and I dont know why actually even if they have more resources. Software could go much faster I think.
<Menox> Oxymoron: it can go as fast as money!
<Oxymoron> Menox: Perfect system from the beggining means it has everything as it is going to be and need in the future ...
<Menox> Oxymoron: faster development = more programmers = more money.
<Oxymoron> Open SOurce ...
<Oxymoron> Why does everything circulate around money ... its all human mankind wants, the glory and power of money ... lol.
<Menox> Oxymoron: to do that we would need to see into the future.  I don't see that happening any time soon.  Plus, you're describing a project with no end.
<Oxymoron> Menox: I describe a project that know their users well. Apple often is good on that even if the company itself is evil on the inside ...
<Menox> Oxymoron: because society revolves around it.  Its used for services and goods.  Open Source developers do it for free and should be thanked for it, not insulted.
<Menox> Oxymoron: but they do releases quite often also
<Menox> Oxymoron: You describe a project that knows their users well, which is a very very broad scope.  Because of that development would never end.  Developers would constantly be coding for the next generation of users with no releases.
<Menox> let me rephrase that.  Its an infinite scope.
<Oxymoron> Menox: I know how things works, thats the reason I question it ... If someone get offended or insulted just because I say something sucks or similar thats their personal problem because they cannot take an opinion.
<Oxymoron> Menox: Oh look what we got here, just exactly what I needed ... that kind of expression a good product should have. Many times I got that from Apples iPod first time, iPod Mini. Already from the beginning with the package I got overwelmed and the inside as well.
<Menox> Maybe you should rephrase your discontent so it actually helps the project.
<Oxymoron> Menox: And NO I am not a Apple fanboy, but iPod is good.
<Menox> Oxymoron: I agree.  IPod is good.  But it will eventually have a new OS and new hardware.
<Menox> Oxymoron: just like computers.  which means regular releases of software
<Oxymoron> Menox: I dont see any suitable reason for me to help the project because it doesnt satisfy my interests itself.
<Oxymoron> Menox: Yeah, Apples own A4 chip/CPU.
<Menox> Oxymoron: so you're not interested in booting your linux OS?
<Menox> Oxymoron: or even having a free os?
<Menox> Oxymoron: or even a paid OS.  They have just as many problems usually.
<Oxymoron> Menox: I mean I dont see any fun by sitting all day long and programmring software because I have other hobbies/interests (Sorry my english.)
<Menox> Oxymoron: right, but some peoples' hobbies are programming.
<Menox> Oxymoron: you're english is really good actually.
<Oxymoron> Menox: Well, in my case mine is web programmring ...
<Menox> Oxymoron: so if you wrote a website and gave everyone access to it and its source code, then have someone turn around and insult you for it
<Menox> would you be inclined to help that person?
<Menox> or would you point them to the door?
<nonameNN> hello, i have installed xscreensaver kscreensavers -extra, etc etc etc but cant see all the screensavers like i do in gnome! any clues??
<Oxymoron> Menox: Thanks, seriously, personal I dont like my english its not as well structured as my swedish are.
<Menox> Oxymoron: I honestly thought your native language was english until you said that.
<Oxymoron> Menox: Seriously? :O
<nonameNN> no idea about screensavers missing??
<Oxymoron> No my native language is swedish. And I didnt study much english either in schoo.
<Menox> Oxymoron: yeah, it has great structure, no misspelled words.  Unless I heard an accent I wouldn't have known.
<Typos_King> nonameNN:     what are you running to see them?
<Menox> Oxymoron: I'm no english major but your english is very good.  I don't have any problems understand ig.
<Menox> *it.
<nonameNN> Typos_King: kscreensaver... i cant see them on the list
<Oxymoron> Menox: Yeah, thats my strongest card to spell correctly I have a feeling for that even in swedish. The thing I lack of is elegant grammar and a better vocabular IMO.
<Typos_King> nonameNN:    I see mine under system settings > desktop > screensavers
<Menox> Oxymoron: your grammar and vocabluary is probably better than mine.
<Typos_King> and also when I run xlock too
<Oxymoron> Menox: No, but for me it isnt only about understand it even if the main purpose would be.
<nonameNN> Typos_King: ok.... i can see them on gnome, but cant on kde... i know what u mean, but they dont appear at all on the list...
<Menox> Oxymoron: you're a perfectionist :)
<Typos_King> nonameNN:    there's..... I don't have xscreensavers installed here... but I used to on SuSE10.... it has a command to list them.... I think is... .xscreensaver-demo
 * Typos_King googles
<Typos_King> nonameNN:   yeah, that's the command to 'configure' them
<Oxymoron> Menox: Yes kind of, guess why I dont cred OpenSOurce people enough ...
<nonameNN> Typos_King: mmmm i seen thats for xscreensaver... not kscreensaver...
<nonameNN> Typos_King: never mind, ive installed xscreensaver and solved the problem... good job man
<Typos_King> heh
<Oxymoron> Menox: You should see when I code my framework, every single line should be perfecttly formatted and beatyful, efficient and so on. I even dont start programmring Ruby or Python because I think PHP has more syntax xD :D
<devilsadvocate> phplol
<Oxymoron> Menox: A little sectret though, I can C++, Java, Python as well ... even if it was a pain in the ass to learn in school againt my will :D
<Oxymoron> more beautiful syntax *
<Oxymoron> devilsadvocate: Dont mock PHP :D
<nonameNN> Typos_King: mmm i still cant see them all.... im missing electricsheep flurry etc etc... is there any command to recognize them?
<omnipotentduo> hey guys i am running the alternate lucid 64 bit installer (since none of the other installers work) and at every install i get to 33% done on the partitions and it hangs
<Oxymoron> Menox: In other words, If I would want I could design my own operative system. Im not sure if it would be finished though because I would never be happy with it xD lol
<Menox> Oxymoron: yeah, now imagine if you did finish it and were perfectly satisfied with it.
<Oxymoron> omnipotentduo: A tip, install karmic 64 bit first and then upgrade from alternate cd inside ;)
<Menox> Oxymoron: and had somebody say very rude things about it and its developer.
<Typos_King> nonameNN:    no that I know of.... :|   and I don't have them installed myself
<Menox> Oxymoron: instead if thanking you for offering it to everyone for free.
<Oxymoron> Menox: I wouldnt mind? Everyone cant be satisfied by it.
<omnipotentduo> oxymoron, tried karmic, intrepid, slackware, archlinux, chakra, debian, gentoo, bsd, frugal, i can keep going down the list
<Oxymoron> Why should you thanking for offer it for free? The developers choice.
<omnipotentduo> i think my OS drive is shot ><
<Oxymoron> omnipotentduo: Uhm, seem to be a harddrive problem then I guess?
<Menox> Oxymoron: because of the competition.  When you save that person hundereds of dollars and give them a better product, you should be thanked by them
<omnipotentduo> oxymoron, yeah i think so but here's the wierd thing, i can get KDEmod working but unstable as charles manson on crack
<Oxymoron> omnipotentduo: I dont know whom Charles Manson is but sure sound unstable :D Sounds like HDD is failing and get overloaded when you install or something like that I dont know I am not a hardware guy ...
<Menox> omnipotentduo: does the live CD run ok?
<Menox> Oxymoron: He's a psycho who convinced people to go out and kill
<Oxymoron> Menox: Still developers choice to provide a "better" product than the commercial ones. I am glad that someone invented Open SOurce mentality though to provide the world with "free" stuff.
<Oxymoron> Menox: Other times you just pirate and crack and hack things apart because valdi licenses doesnt benefit you in the end it just lock you and do many crazy updates that you dont want in the background anyway.
<Menox> Oxymoron: Right, and you should express your gratitude for it.  Thats all I'm saying.  It keeps developers from getting discouraged and encourages development which will lead to a better product.
<Menox> Oxymoron: Thats one reason I use linux. I don't like 50 updaters and random programs running on my computer.
<Oxymoron> Menox: Oh yeah, thank you almighty programmers for providing things that most of the time contain to much bugs xD But still, you do it for free, oh yes thats perfect and all credit go to you.
<Oxymoron> lol
<Menox> ...
<Oxymoron> Menox: I dont remember why I started GNU/Linux :D I think I just thought it was cool to test it one day and got "hooked" I guess.
 * Menox shoves a spoon in his ear.
<Menox> Oxymoron: so you like GNU/Linux?
<Oxymoron> Menox: Define "like"? :D
<Oxymoron> I think its better than Windows anyway ... if thats your definition of like, sure I like it a lot :D
<Menox> Oxymoron: ok, let me put it this way:
<Menox> Oxymoron: if you were required to ride a bike to town and all you had was a clunker with flat tires and bent handlebars
<Menox> and somebody came along and said, "Here, take this moped.  You can keep it."
<Menox> Would you thank them?
<Menox> or complain that its not a harley?
<Oxymoron> Menox: Hahahahahaha, that was one hell of a good parallell I must say ;) Well, if they just "throw" the moped at me and I was priviligied to choose if I wanted to use it or not without they care if I did or not I would just take it and continue my ride and enjoy life I guess.
<Oxymoron> In that special case I would like my clunker with flat tires and bent handlebars though or else I would bought a better one before that ... I prefer cycling (Not sure if thats the right word for a person on a bike, biking maybe?) before mopeds and motorcycles.
 * Typos_King throws a wet mop at Oxymoron 
#kubuntu 2010-03-11
 * Oxymoron catach the wet mop and scrub the floor with it ...
 * Menox grabs the mop and scrubs the space between Oxymoron's ears.
 * Oxymoron thought hes head was intact and solid as a rock ...
<Menox> lmfao
<Menox> No, you're probably right.  Solid as a rock...
<Menox> well this has been an interesting day...  Bye everyone.
<Oxymoron> Bye ...
 * Oxymoron is going as well and looking forward to a warm nice nap and fantasy and dream about his girl <3
<Oxymoron> Goodnight everyone! :)
<Bookman> I have an updated Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 and Kubuntu, but I seem to be having a problem starting up the machine in Kubuntu.  All I get is a black screen.  I can see the cursor, but nothing else.  If I hit ctl+alt+del, I get a popup window for shutting down/logging off.
 * Typos_King notices the word 'Alpha 3' and then the words 'seem to be having a problem' on the same sentence.. and wonders why is that unexpected
<omnipotentduo> Bookman try alt+f2 and type plasma
<Bookman> Thanks, I will try!
<riadhfe> hello
<Bookman> omnipotentduo, alt+f2 and 'plasma' did not work.  Still a black screen.
<riadhfe> salam alikom
<riadhfe>  hi
<riadhfe> hola
<riadhfe> alo
<Typos_King> salam alikom to you too :)
<riadhfe> salam all
<Typos_King> :)
<jeff__> where is the brightness control? i have just installed kubuntu 9.10
<Typos_King> usually a button on your monitor :P:
<jeff__> Typos_King: funny that you mentioned it, because the "fn" key on my thinkpad SL500 ACTUALLY WORKS for the hotkeys. wow i would have never of guessed it. they must have put the experimental driver in :O
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> the 'fn' combo keys are keybindings in bios, so :)
<abdul1> hi all
<Scunizi> how do I restart the sound system in Kubuntu?  Is it the same as Ubuntu? sudo service pulseaudio restart?
<KB1JWQ> Is there an actual small-screen resolution spin of Kubuntu-- a Netbook Remix so to speak?
<netdaemon> KB1JWQ: not yet, there will be in 10.04 iirc
<netdaemon> the netbook stuff didn't get added till KDE 4.4.0
<netdaemon> you may be able to install that from backports from a normal kubuntu install though
<KB1JWQ> netdaemon: Thanks.  I'm all tingly in anticipation.
<gkffjcs> Hey all, is there a way to recover deleted files? I rmed the wrong dir, and I really need those files back. The fs I am using is ext4, I immediately unmounted the drive when I figured out what happened.
<gkffjcs> I'm googling for ways to recover them, but not much luck
<KB1JWQ> gkffjcs: Yes!
<KB1JWQ> gkffjcs: FIRST THINGS FIRST.
<KB1JWQ> dd the drive to an image file somewhere else.
<KB1JWQ> Then you're going to do recovery on the image.
<KB1JWQ> Once that's done, look into testdisk
<gkffjcs> the drive is 1tb,
<KB1JWQ> gkffjcs: And other 1TB drives are under $100, which is the price you pay for being foolish without backups.
<KB1JWQ> Failing that, $600 and up for professional data recovery.
<KB1JWQ> It becomes "What's your data worth to you?"
<gkffjcs> hours of scanning photos, honestly, no money, it's just that I manually scanned each of the over 1000 photos I just rm -r ./*'ed
<gkffjcs> without realising I was one dir too high
<JuanMarquez> buenas amigos K Lucid tiene problemas en la instalacion, o soy solo yo?
<KB1JWQ> !es | JuanMarquez
<ubottu> JuanMarquez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<KB1JWQ> gkffjcs: Welp, if your time is worth nothing, you have a point.
<KB1JWQ> I've told you what I would do.
<KB1JWQ> Now, if you insist upon proceeding anyway, testdisk is what you want.
<gkffjcs> ok, why do I need to copy the entire disk?
<gkffjcs> that doesn't make sense to me
<KB1JWQ> gkffjcs: Because you're using dd; it's a block level device.
<KB1JWQ> The files are f*cking gone, dude. :-)  The blocks haven't been overwritten yet, and that's ALL that's saving your bacon right now.
<KB1JWQ> But in order to copy that data off, you need to do it blockwise at the device level.
<Guest40495> yo idleeeee
<KB1JWQ> Guest40495: Hush.
<JuanMarquez> Kubuntu lucid have problem to install, help
<gkffjcs> That makes no sense, if I dd the disk I just end up with a copy of unlined inodes...
<JuanMarquez> download dayling
<gkffjcs> linked*
<gkffjcs> their still unlinked...
<KB1JWQ> dd is a common Unix program whose primary purpose is the low-level copying and conversion of raw data.
<KB1JWQ> Right.
<gkffjcs> yes
<KB1JWQ> The purpose of dding the drive off is so that you have a gold master image.
<KB1JWQ> aka "if you screw up again, you've got a gold master you can refer back to."
<gkffjcs> well, that's just not possible
<KB1JWQ> Your funeral.
<KB1JWQ> Boot from a LiveCD.
<KB1JWQ> Or better yet, plug it into another box.
<KB1JWQ> You're going to need something writeable to recover these onto.
<KB1JWQ> Actually, wait...
<KB1JWQ> Hmm.
<KB1JWQ> These are ALL Jpgs, gkffjcs?
<KB1JWQ> Use foremost.  http://foremost.sourceforge.net/ Obviously from your non-hosed media.
<gkffjcs> png's actuall
<gkffjcs> wow, who knew that I have at least 6000 png files... most of them are things I don't care about, it hasn't found any of the pics I want, but I'll just let it run.
<faultline> Hi everyone
<qemqemqem> hi faultline
<faultline> Can anyone give me a few seconds of their time?  I recently started using Kubuntu, and have somehow deleted or removed the taskbar-like area and now I cannot view my network connection, the ktorrent downloader, or any other minimized items...any clue on how I can restore that?
<qemqemqem> is the panel still at the bottom?
<qemqemqem> the bar
<faultline> I cant even see if my net is connected
<faultline> qemqemqem the only panel is at the top right of my screen
<faultline> unforntunately I am in a storm so my wireless is going in and out
<xjjk> faultline: it's going to be difficult to help you with you going in/out...
<dams_> Bonjour
<dams_> toc toc
<faultline> Hi, can anyone help me please?  I have accidentally removed my taskbar and cannot replace it, it was there when I installed kubuntu last night- anyone have any clues?
<xjjk> I suppose faultine is going to say #kubuntu is worthless, even though he can't stay connected long enough to see an answer
<Freyr> hi there!
<Freyr> i need to create ~50+ directories. the name of those directories are in a external file. how can i create them using the external file?
<xjjk> Freyr: pretty easy scripting, though there are a lot of caveats
<xjjk> do you know any programming languages?
<Freyr> xjjk: i'm learning.
<xjjk> which?
<xjjk> you may want to go a language-specific channel and ask
<Freyr> i'm learning bash
<lninjo> anybody knows how i can get a list of channels
<xjjk> Freyr: fun. shell scripting will probably be the shortest, but also have the most caveats... I'd go a language-specific channel
<lninjo> anybody knows how i can get a list of channels
<bobbyyu> Where do I go for Apache help?
<markit> hi, I would like that files created in a certain directory have the rw attibute set for the group, how can I do?
<plattdeutscher> for some reasons I have no battery icon in tray and my laptop is running at lowest frequency.
<plattdeutscher> since reinstalling from karmic 64bi
<plattdeutscher> how is that tray battery app called again?
<Logi> ahh... krandr is finally working nicely :)
<Logi> and the new Device Notifier UI is *much* better than before
<Logi> and even amarok is beginning to shape up
<Logi> my flabber is ghasted
<Ahmed_> Hello, How do i trace a website IP ? from teriminal
<Ahmed_> I tried tracert but it says only for SUPER USERS ?WHAT IS THAT
<Logi> Ahmed_: mtr is nice
<Ahmed_> And then ?
<Logi> the host name
<Logi> mtr google.com
<Ahmed_> Okay wait
<Ahmed_> It doesnt
<Ahmed_> and
<Ahmed_> i didnt even updated the all updates on synaptic updates
<Logi> what doesn't what?
<Ahmed_> NO COMMAND found, thats i get typing mrt
<Ahmed_> and host name
<Logi> and if you type mtr?
<Ahmed_> Let me see
<Ahmed_> no command
<Ahmed_> i am on bash ? whats that
<Logi> and does it perhaps tell you how to install the command?
<Ahmed_> I installed that tracert but lemme see agian
<Logi> btw, I have a crey impressive mtr from when I lived in Mexico DF: http://logi.org/tmp/mtr.png
<Ahmed_> ALLOWED FOR SUPERUSERS ONLY ? WHAT IS A SUPER USER NOW ?
 * Logi is at work with code to write and doesn't have time for this
<Logi> Ahmed_: also, all-CAPS is shouting and is considered rude
<Ahmed_> Oh
<Ahmed_> Sorry :)
<Logi> np, you have to know
<Ahmed_> Yeah i am new user over here so
<Ahmed_> BRB after lunch
<Ahmed_> BRB :)
<Oxymoron> Grub2, if I want to completely remove all files, which folders do I have to delete?
<Ahmed_> Back
<Ahmed_> how to install all the updates for terminal ?
<drean> Hi, can anyone recommend some lowend video hardware for running 3 monitors, only requirement i have is that it should be able to run KDE smoothly (with composite/effects) atm i'm using an ATI evergreen card, but both the ATI and open source drivers are useless for my needs.
<apricot> hallo
<ivan_> hi
<ivan_> does any body know any sports games that I can Install on my Kubuntu
<ivan_> cool sports games!!!!!!!
<infecto> hello
<VitalBlue> give us an example of cool games ivan_
<infecto> can some one give me a tip how to enable terminal font in Konsole
<ivan_> say golf, football, basket ball, westling any.........
<apricot> habe gestern etwas falsches hier gesagt.... -> TwinView in Kubuntu mit nvidia-Grafikkarte. (... xorg.conf löschen und mit sudo nvidis-settings neu erstellen...) Das funktioniert NICHT. Aber die lösung ist dennoch ganz einfach:  1.) sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup 2.) sudo kate xorg.conf 3.) in KDE nvidia-settings aufrufen/einstellen 4.) im 'Preview-Fenster den neu entstandenen conig-Text kopieren, in kate  statt der alten
<apricot>  Konfiguration pasten, speichern und GUT ist  :)
<apricot> Frage: wie krieg ich den Gnome-Desktop zur Auswahl beim einloggen. Hab in KPackageKit ubuntu-desktop zum Installieren ausgewählt, aber NIX passiert. Keine Installation. Keine Auswahl beim Login.
<apricot> ich wollte 'ubuntu-desktop- 1.175 (amd64)' installieren
<aperson> !de | apricot
<ubottu> apricot: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<apricot> gibts in KPackageKit eine Möglichkeit die 'Gesamtliste' von software anzuzeigen wie z.B. in Synaptic oder Yast. Oder MUSS ich wissen, wie das Teil jeweils genau heißt (das it Blödsinn- niemand kann ALLES wissen)
<apricot> oh sorry :)
<Oxymoron> chkdsk, how to do that in kubuntu because livecd of Win7 doesnt work in command prompt as it doesnt detect my keyboard ... lol and grub doesnt boot into Win7 while select I got: "Grub Hard Disk error" and get back to grub again .... xD Seriously, HELP NOW!
<pulaski> Hello, I have finnally obtained a new computer but it relies on the OS to tell the system when to power down and suspend power or go to sleep.   How do I adjust these settings in kubuntu 9.10?
<marcus_> Lo everyone.
<marcus_> I'm having a problem with removing packages via KPackageKit.
<marcus_> The Policykit settings for that action are the default and I am an administrative user.
<marcus_> However, every time I try, I get a dialogue box saying, "You do not have the necessary privileges to perform this action."
<marcus_> Running in a console returns this: "The following users qualify as administrative users: marcus" // "Select user: Failed to obtain authorization for org.freedesktop.packagekit.package-remove.                                                     " // "Authentification error : org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown : The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.AuthenticationAgent was not provided by any .service files"
<marcus_> Installing packages seems to work properly, though, giving me the proper password dialogue.
<ubsafder> how do i find the package a file belongs to ?
<Torch> ubsafder: dpkg -S <filename>
<infecto> some one know where kaddresbook stro informations?
<genii> infecto: ~/.kde/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf     usually
<infecto> ok vcf :) thats what i needed :)
<infecto> genii: thanks a loot
<gh0st> why on boot info it splits on tty1 and tty6, after "entering on run level...", who can help, please ?
<genii> gh0st: What do you mean by "splits on tty and tty6" ?
<gh0st> genii: kernel info goest on tty1 and tty6
<gh0st> goes
<gh0st> genii: can u understand me
<genii> gh0st: X usually will run on tty6, then you have text terminals on the others. But since you can have any number of terminals but there will always be tty1 thats where the messages end up
<genii> gh0st: Yes, just I am at work, besides being here
<gh0st> how can i fix this problem
<gh0st> genii: how can i fix it
<genii> gh0st: It's not broken.
<genii> Bah, left already
<nonameNN> hello... how can i turn off fade effect in wallpaper changes? or at least make it faster? any ideas?
<gregg> AMAZINGLY stupid question here... any way I can get ubuntu to STOP ordering things alphabetically by capital/small letters? just started using midnight commander instead of krusader...
<tony> k l k
<tony> ded
<tony> ddfd
<asp> #ubuntu
<tv_> where is ubotu?
<tv_> !mythubuntu
<arch0njw> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<tv_> thanks
<reanimation> hello kubuntu
 * genii makes more coffee
<ebischoff> Hi folks. Solved my problem of black kde screen. Was a missing plasma-desktop package. I don't understand why this package disappeared during this morning's online update of lucid. Anyway, reinstalling manually solved the issue.
<faultline> I am having a problem with my playback sound, lastfm will work but it has problems playing movies....any clues?
<ebischoff> For those interested, there's a problem with kivio as well. Package is in database but not on kubuntu update servers.
<faultline> It says 'BLAH is not working, reverting to.' where BLAH is my sound device...
<mefisto__> ebischoff: #ubuntu+1 is the lucid support channel
<faultline> But it doesnt revert to anything
<ebischoff> mefisto : i informed there already. They told me to come here. Anyway.
<faultline> Is there        another media player?
<mefisto__> faultline: media player? you're talking about last.fm, the website, right?
<faultline> No sir, I meant the default movie player installed with kubuntu- but i figured how to install vlcplayer.
<faultline> My major issue is I am a Windows native and just made the switch t olinux and Kubuntu the other night, so I am still learning- just got the dektop environment working for my tastes lol.  Just started on programs
<faultline> So i'm asking a billion questions lol....not really, just like 5 in 3 days rofl
<mefisto__> faultline: you said you had sound problems with video on last.fm
<mefisto__> faultline: well if you're looking for more video/media players, you might want to try kaffeine (used to be the default kde player), mplayer, smplayer (mplayer with a better interface)
<faultline> No mefisto- Im having general sound problems....is there a way to check my sound drivers or try and update them
<faultline> ?
<faultline> brb Gotta run to college, its a few blocks away, I'll be back once I log into the library's net.
<jay_dm> c
<lsmall> ..
<urgey> the waterfall of parts and joins here is amazing
<Gerwin> Quite, isn't it
<arch0njw> That's why I hide those events (along with nick changes).  Sometimes there are more join/part/quit/nick messages than real messages. :)
<Ahmed_> Hello
<faultline> Ok I'm back, Mefisto- what were you sayign about my issue with sound drivers? (i think)
<Ahmed_> How do i turn off the history in the latest version of Kopete ?
<venik> I installed Thunderbird 3 on my Kubuntu 64 bits, but Lightning (the calendar) does not work.  What can I do?
<drean> Hi, can anyone recommend some lowend video hardware for running 3 monitors, only requirement i have is that it should be able to run KDE smoothly (with composite/effects) atm i'm using an ATI evergreen card, but both the ATI and open source drivers are useless for my needs.
<putt1ck> drivers useless how?
<fabio333> ATI evergreen card (?)
<drean> ATI: lag with composite, only 2 monitors.. Open source: High power usage, evergreen not fully implemented yet.
<drean> fabio333: 5000 series (5770 to be specific)
<putt1ck> manual config or using ati gui?
<faultline> Heres a big one- I have no sound.  Any ideas?
<drean> putt1ck: I just installed the driver, an ran aticonfig tool
<fabio333> a good card i suppose,
<drean> putt1ck: but from what i've read on various forums etc, the drivers dosn't support the third monitor.
<drean> That's why i'm asking for an advise on which hardware to choose, i suppose i have to use 2 video cards to get 3 monitors running..
<putt1ck> I have had success with manual config
<putt1ck> but not with 3 monitors :)
<drean> putt1ck: with dual?
<putt1ck> yes
<putt1ck> posted method on kubuntu forums somewhere
<putt1ck> can't see why it wouldn't work with more
<fabio333> drean: dual monitor is ok on my ati
<putt1ck> but only if X can see all of them
<putt1ck> try arandr and see if it can see all the monitors
<drean> fabio333: yes, dual work fine here also, but still have lag when resizing a window.
<putt1ck> does card have 3 ports or is it with a splitter cable?
<drean> putt1ck: 2 dva and 1 displayport
<putt1ck> so should work in theory
<drean> It is very driver specific, and i dont think ATI supports that yet.
<putt1ck> I'm running my dual on cheapo X1650 Pro
<putt1ck> using open source drivers
<putt1ck> no lag
<fabio333> drean: they say xrand is the solution, but every time i see a 3-monitor layout there 2 ati cards involved
<fabio333> not sure you can do it with only a (good) card
<putt1ck> maybe these guys can help https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<putt1ck> only for the brave...
<gpami77> kjhvbuv
<drean> putt1ck: Nice. The open source drivers dosn't really support the new chip yet...i see that the X1650 is cheap, i might get one of those until the update the driver
<drean> putt1ck: pretty much willing to try anything...right now i'm in another operating system :/
<drean> fabio333: i'll try that.
<putt1ck> 1650 doing the business here
<putt1ck> excellent value
<drean> My card isn't that expensive, i paid the same as 2 1650pro would cost me.
<fabio333> drean: im running lucid
<fabio333> the open source radeon support 3d acceleration up to r700 (hd 4800)
<putt1ck> I get glxgears (full screen on monitor) 1500fps
<drean> fabio333: Okay
<drean> fabio333: yes, the newest chip isn't supported yet.
<drean> putt1ck: does your card have 2 DVI outputs ?
<putt1ck> yes
<putt1ck> sadly then into 2 DVI-VGA converters
<putt1ck> cheap monitors we buy here :)
<fabio333> drean: make sure your card is not too old or lucid will not work properly (due to kms)
<drean> putt1ck: hehe :)
<drean> fabio333: such a jungle... :)
<drean> not too old, not too new ;)
<putt1ck> I'm running karmic, guess that falls into that definition!
<fabio333> drean: there are big differences between radeon and fglrx
<drean> fabio333: yes, i know.
<putt1ck> good luck with it
<fabio333> am i wrong or triple monitor means two cards?
<putt1ck> I'm off :)
<drean> fabio333: ATI made some weird solution on their new cards. I think it is called eyefinity...atm i have 3 monitors connected to my 5770 card..but the wrong operating system :)
<fabio333> you mean win7
<drean> mmm
<Guest6469> hi
<fabio333> drean; you should ask in the #ati channel about eyefinity supoprt in linux
<drean> fabio333: I know that it isn't supported yet, in the ATI driver.
<fabio333> drean: so you have to add a second card
<drean> fabio333: yes..for now. That's why i was asking for advice on which low end/budget cards to choose
<Guest6469> nick
<Guest6469> can anyone tell me how to encrypt the internernet connection data on kubuntu 9.10 or where i can find the data?
<llutz> Guest6469: use ssh, ssl, vpn
<Guest6469> only on my browser?
<Elefender> Hi room. I've installed Kubuntu 9.10 64 bit on my laptop (Sony Vaio E). Wireless LAN worked out-of-the-box but is very slow (works fine in Win7)
<Elefender> And if I try connecting a eth cable, it doesn't work at all
<Elefender> any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<omnipotentduo> what is the chipset?
<Elefender> omnipotentduo: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset
<omnipotentduo> Elefender, are you using the opensourced driver or the proprietary driver, if one is available
<Elefender> omnipotentduo: I'm not sure, how do I check? lsmod?
<Elefender> omnipotentduo: I think the driver could be this one: ath9k
<omnipotentduo> can you get me the hexidecimal value for that wifi card?
<Elefender> omnipotentduo: I'm not sure what you mean :( Where do I find that value?
<happypinguin> I've installed Kubuntu 9.10 and my sound card doesn't play multiple sounds like when i use my Firefox to play you tube clips and the music player in background. I's this normal?
<omnipotentduo> open a terminal and type lspci | grep lan
<omnipotentduo> happypinguin, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<omnipotentduo> and look for your pcm(ithink it is) and turn the volume up on it
<Elefender> omnipotentduo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/393439/
<omnipotentduo> have to get to class
<omnipotentduo> will be about an hour before i am back
<Elefender> omnipotentduo: ty for your help, bye
<happypinguin> thx man
<omnipotentduo> did that work?
<omnipotentduo> back in a while.
<happypinguin> no
<happypinguin> i think its flash. can it be?
<infecto> hmm i have nvidia-glx-195 installed, is there any vdpau lib for this?
<happypinguin> Does anyone have a Fortissimo IV sound card?
<Guest19248> Hello, How to set display on latest version of Kpete
<Guest19248> ?
<wizkoder> is there a way to make sound work stable? sometimes I have to restart 3 times to make it work at all. and then it stops occacially while I am using TS.
<wizkoder> kubuntu 9.10 here
<Guest19248> ??
<wizkoder> was working perfect in 9.04. what changed since that version? how can I go back to a working sound system?
<Vroomfondle> wizkoder: sound stuff tends to break randomly between versions of Ubuntu, I find. To be honest, in my experience, the answer is usually: you can't (easily) fix it; give up and wait for the next release and then cross your fingers
<Vroomfondle> downgrading ALSA will often break stuff unfortunately
 * Vroomfondle has working sound about three boots out of five
<wizkoder> I tried to deinstall pulseaudio. changed nothing. then I tried to make the system prefer alsa. same problems. damn it
<Vroomfondle> probably an ALSA driver problem
<wizkoder> Next time I install a new version of kubuntu I will do that on a crap machine and try myself if its still working.
<wizkoder> My bet is that everything works fine in ubuntu. And nobody at canonical gives a fuck about kubuntu :-(
<wizkoder> Maybe somebody should tell them that gnome is ugly as hell
<gkffjcs> Thanks! To the guy last night (if he's on)  who pointed out foremost as a tool to recover data. I let it run all night, and when I woke up, it had recovered all the files I had accidently deleted.
<genii> wizkoder: Please watch your profanity in here
<Ahmed_> Hello
<genii> !hi | Ahmed_
<ubottu> Ahmed_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ahmed_> Anyone knows how to run CCAM on ubuntu which software is been used to run CCAM card sharing for dreambox :)
<Ahmed_> Hi genii :)
<wizkoder> genii: Yes sir ;-) Sorry, sometimes I get angry when things stop working that once worked perfect. Solved the problem by changing everything to pulseaudio. But this does not work with amarok. Hopefully next version of kubuntu will work again.
<Ahmed_> BAck, thanks ubottu :)
<Ahmed_> Thanks a lot
<Ahmed_> And is that the only software  ? or something
<Ahmed_> What i #ubuntu ?
<genii> Ahmed_: Seems to be something about your question here: http://www.cccamforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34745
<buckfast_> How come Dolphin can't manage a simple copy-paste task?
<Ahmed_> Let me see
<Ahmed_> Thank genii
<faultline> Hi
<faultline> I have a question about installing a program I have downloaded
<faultline> Is it sudo secondlife-i686-1.23.5.136262.tar.bz2   ?
<Vroomfondle> faultline: no
<Vroomfondle> bz2 is an archive, like zip
<Vroomfondle> bzip2 -d secondlife...    to extract it
<Vroomfondle> then you should hopefully find a README or INSTALL file inside, or find instructions on the publisher's web site
<Vroomfondle> (there isn't a completely standard way of installing software which has not been specifically packaged for Ubuntu so you need to follow their instructions)
<anirudh> hi. i have a flash drive that mounts as read only. how do i change permissions to read and write? is it possible to change permissions to 777?
<anirudh> the drive is fat32 fs
<ct529> I would like to monitor how much bytes are downloaded over a period of time, let's say 4 weeks on my laptop, divided by ip address .... my laptop can be at home (one ip address) or at work (one ip addres) the ip address at home is always the same, the ip address at work is always the same .... is that possible?
<faultline> no such file or directory...lol
<faultline> do i need to install the bzip2 thing?
<faultline> I am really sorry for the question, just got into linux from windows 7 rofl
<ct529> faultline: I do not understand the question really
<anirudh>  hi. i have a flash drive (fat 32 fs) that mounts as read only. how do i change permissions to read and write? is it possible to change permissions to 777?
<genii> faultline: a file like: filename.tar.bz2    has been compressed with tar and bzip2 together. You can uncompress it with: tar -xjf filename.tar.bz2        What they put in there, who knows. It can be a directory containing other things, or an executable file, or the C code to build the app, anything.
<arch0njw> genii, faultline:  you can get a listing of what is in that by using tar tjvf filename.tar.bz2.  That way you know if there is a dir in there, or just a stack of disorganized files.
<zdnar> hello?
<zdnar> this is very new to me
<genii> zdnar: Well, we see what you type, you see what we type, etc. When your name is in the text, your IRC program will usually highlight it for you. You can ask questions about Kubuntu and someone will usually answer, if someone is around who knows the answer to the question you have.
<zdnar> well,im useing linux mint  i guess about the same
<zdnar> still working the bugs out of it
<zdnar> wine has givin me some trouble,espesialy wit software written after 1965 ha ha
<genii> zdnar: We give support for regular Kubuntu here. Mint, Ultimate, and some others are modified versions which provide their own avenues for support
<genii> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Ahmed_> Hello
<zdnar> ok thanks  wrong channel  see ya
<Ahmed_> What is Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS (Hardy Heron)  ? And i was looking for CCAM server i just wanna know how that works really :)
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu 8.04 is the lastest Ubuntu LTS version, it was released in April, 2008
<Ahmed_> And what is it used for ? :) and whats the difference between 9.10 ?
<genii> Ahmed_: LTS is Long Term Support. So 3 years it is updated and supported
<Ahmed_> I see
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu has two development cycles: one large (2 years) and one short (6 months)
<ct529> I would like to monitor how much bytes are downloaded on my laptop over a period of time, let's say 4 weeks on my laptop, divided by ip address .... my laptop can be at home (one ip address) or at work (one ip addres) the ip address at home is always the same, the ip address at work is always the same .... is that possible?
<Ahmed_> And is that for Severs only ? or you can install it on intel based pc's
<EagleScreen> LTS versions mark the end of the 2-years cycle, LTS versions has suppert for 5 years and have fame to be more robust and stable
<Ahmed_> Doesnt it crash or gets any problem ?
<EagleScreen> the next LTS version will be Ubuntu 10.04, on April, 2010
<Ahmed_> Like windows gets if you keep the XP running for 2 days haha
<arch0njw> Ahmed_: the LTS release is different from Ubuntu Server (which also has an LTS release).
<arch0njw> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<arch0njw> Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server both have LTS releases.
<arch0njw> Ahmed_: And I'm saying "Ubuntu Desktop" only to differentiate them.  The proper terminology (I think) is "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu Server".  A notable difference between the two is that Ubuntu server does not have a window manager (a GUI interface like Gnome or KDE) unless you explicitly install it.
<genii> ct529: You can make a little bash script which greps out the amount of traffic on your adapter and stores it to a file, then call it as a post-down directive in the /etc/network/interfaces file for specific adapter (eth0 eth1 wlan0 whatever)
<ct529> genii: it sounds clever but would not know where to start from ;)
<genii> ct529: A 2 line file named check-traffic.sh maybe... with: #!/bin/bash  as first line, for second: ifconfig eth0| grep 'RX bytes' >> /home/yourname/traffic-stats                for instance. Then in the set of lines for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces    you have: post-down /home/yourname/check-traffic.sh       assuming you saved it into your home directory
<ct529> I do not understand the second part "Then in the set of lines for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces    you have: post-down /home/yourname/check-traffic.sh"
<ct529> genii: how does /etc/network/interface enter into play?
<ct529> genii: does ifconfig eth0| grep 'RX bytes' return the bytes downloaded since the computer was switched on?
<genii> ct529: Yes
<ct529> genii: so I just need to run it before shtiing down every day
<genii> ct529: on mine today it returns: RX bytes:32204112 (32.2 MB)  TX bytes:3986165 (3.9 MB)
<ct529> genii: RX bytes:40336454 (40.3 MB)  TX bytes:5997388 (5.9 MB)
<ct529> genii: but if I move between home and work, how do i know which packets are on on ip address and which are on the other?
<genii> ct529: Yes, thats what making it as a post-down directive in that file does (records traffic when adapter goes offline). So it appends with the >> to the file and you have a running tally
<ct529> genii: I do not understand ..... what is post-down?
<ct529> genii: is that bash syntax?
<Oxymoron> How do I change boot drive? I have copied this / partition into a new one identical and want to boot from the new one?
<genii> ct529: My boss wants me ... one minute
<ct529> genii: you are right
<ct529> genii: in the file /etc/network/interfaces
<ct529> genii: I add the list "post-down path-to-script-check-traffic.sh"
<ct529> genii: is that right? (when you come back)
<n8w> sap
<ct529> n8w: sap?
<n8w> ct529:  whats up:)
<n8w> ok sry, hi all:)
<ct529> n8w: hi! I had not realised that sap was for what's up .... :D
<genii> ct529: Back. Yes, thats correct. Make sure the file is also executable. To answer ealier Q - post-down is not a bash directive, it is a line which if in the interfaces file is recognised by the utilities which bring the interfaces up and down as something to take action on.
<ct529> genii: thanks a lot .... this is the file now http://paste.ubuntu.com/393527/
<genii> ct529: OK, looking
<genii> ct529: As for the filename ... only one period would be better, but it should still execute fine if the #!/bin/bash   line is there in it
<ct529> genii:yes it is
<ct529> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/393529/ <=this is it
<genii> ct529: Should be good then. May want to test to make sure it works (easiest is logoff-reboot because your gui is handling the network)
<genii> ( then check contents of the traffic-stats file)
<ct529> genii: thanks a lot!
<ct529> genii: rebooting
<Oxymoron> How do I change boot drive? I have copied this / partition into a new one identical and want to boot from the new one? ANyone?
<llutz> Oxymoron: rewrite grub, change UUIDs in /etc/fstab
<genii> Also change UUID in grub ...
<Oxymoron> llutz: What does that mean more specific?
<Oxymoron> and how to do it most importantly.
<Oxymoron> I dont wanna break something, I spent the whole day waiting for 500 GB to move around from different partitions and harddrives.
<genii> Oxymoron: Is the new / on the same drive or a different drive?
<Oxymoron> I want to boot into the new one and see that its working before removing the real one (This one)
<Oxymoron> genii: Different drive
<volkan> i have a problem with my nvidia G105 M video card there s no supported driver for linux right now am i right anyone have a solution
<genii> Ox?ymoron: And are you going to use old drive to boot from or replacing it entirely with new drive
 * genii smacks his touchpad
<Oxymoron> genii: I am using an already used drive, not a new one first of all. I have rescrabmled all my partitions in a new order sort of speak. Then I want to dualboot from the new disc and remove the boot partitions from the "old" one and then move data from the new one to the old one :D
<volkan> hi there does anybody know about this issue
<volkan> i have a problem with my nvidia G105 M video card there s no supported driver for linux right now am i right anyone have a solution
<genii> Oxymoron: I'll ask the question in a clearer way. The drive whose MBR the grub is on now... is it remaining physically in the machine and on the same ribbon/wire it uses now ... or will the other drive become the drive where the computer looks first for the MBR and bootloader? Because.. if original remains you need only change the UUID in grub.cfg or menu.lst to new / but if second drive replaces it, then you also need to install grub onto the MBR of that
<genii>  one.
<genii> Sorry on lag, I'm at work.
<Oxymoron> genii: But if I have been copy all files from the original one it shouldnt need any particular new structure, I just have to install grub bootloader into the new one, right? But could it become any conflict if both has grub installed at the same time? Like the computer dont know which drive to boot from if both are bootable?
<genii> Oxymoron: Second drive does not need grub if first drive remains.
<genii> Work, afk
<Oxymoron> genii: Basicly I just have to install grub into the MBR of the new one? But what about the old one?
<genii> Oxymoron: The computer doesn't care how many bootable drives you have. What it cares about is which drive to begin from. If you remove the drive it currently begins from, the drive which replaces it must have a bootloader also. But if you just add a drive, then you only need to tell the first drive's bootloader now that "hey, there is an operating system also now on drive2, partition X"
<genii> Oxymoron: Also this may be the best time to ask - how EXACTLY did you go about copying all the files in your  /  ?  Because if you did not preserve permissions it will already be a disaster before you begin anything else
<Oxymoron> genii: Ah alright, so I really have to make sure the new bootloader on MBR really work before deleting this one I am on for the moment. Anyway, I used EASUS Partition Master on Hirons Boot CD because everything else, I couldnt boot from WIn7 from Grub and oh its a long story I dont even want to bother explain :D Anyway, I just copied the partition right straight forward from the /dev/sda1 to /dev/sdc3 and I guess it should
<Oxymoron> preserve permissions?
<genii> Oxymoron: If it was some raw copy of partition to partition you should be OK. But also in this case you may experience problems because raw copying also duplicates the UUID and confuses the bootloader
<genii> Work, 5-7 minutes
<Oxymoron> genii: Hmm, I am not sure if it was raw copy, I think they called i file to file transfer instead of sector to sector transfer, but I am not sure if it was for NTFS or not. But yeah, I will keep this one on /dev/sda1 until I know the new one work "flawless" with grub, WIndows 7 and so on. But I wonder if I maybe should format the new disk to ext4, install a fresh copy of Karmic and transfer /home directory to the new one instead
<Oxymoron> to make sure its working. I think I *** some things and have heavy packages that doesnt disappear with every upgrades and updates everywhere. I am sorry to say, but Kubuntu soon becoming WIndows if nobody fix the old file trash problem, which means new updates should remove the old one completely so it doesnt take to much space.
<Oxymoron> I know I have been having some trouble my transfer boot partitions before with access, permissions and so on. THis time I will not make the same mistake.
<faultline> Hi can anyone tell me how i can turn off the knetwork keyring feature so it wont ask me for a password each time I boot the pc?
<genii> Oxymoron: The simplest way is to do a new install from CD to the partition you want to move to, because it will automatically do all the dirty stuff behind the scenes of configuring your bootloader, etc etc. The approach you are currently taking is far more headaches because there are a lot of unknowns.. like "are the permissions intact?" "did I copy it into an NTFS filesystem?" "Do I have 2 partitions now with duplicate UUID?" and some others
<genii> faultline: KDE's network manager should be using kwallet and not the Gnome keyring. Do you have both desktop environments installed?
<faultline> Genii:  No, my bad- its using kwallet your right
<genii> faultline: You can use a null password for kwallet and then it will never ask again
<faultline> genii: How can I do that?  I am very new, just now getting the basics...
<Oxymoron> genii: Yeah, but how do I get apache server settings remain intact, app settings and mostly the eyecandy settings for cairo dock and plasma desktop? I dont want to do a clean install and refix all that again. But I think I would get a more cleaner system and more things will just work because GNU/LInux and Ubuntu tend to be bloated, overcrowded and conflict efter awhile sadly enought because you cannot actually maintain all temp
<Oxymoron> files, new updates and everything. What happens with older versions of apps btw, does it really disappear and get replaced by the new one? Because my partition is like 70 GB, almost no documents or files on it except  root, apps and so on. And now I only have like 5 GB left :S
<Zhenya> hi guys, I'm having some real strange audio issues, and I was hoping someone in her ecould help m eout
<genii> faultline: Basically to delete ~/.kde/share/config/kwalletrc                  and then next time kwallet runs, use just Enter both times for a password
<Oxymoron> genii: Then the new Lucid Lynx will be released next month. Maybe I could use this one until then and do a cleanup later on?
<genii> Oxymoron: You have too many varied questions for me to properly answer in the time I have available away from work right now
<Oxymoron> genii: Is there anybody else in here to get support from then or discuss with? :)
<genii> Oxymoron: Since your Q isn't really desktop-environment specific but more about bootload, etc you could try also in main #ubuntu
<faultline> Zhenya are you having problems with your sound drivers too?
<genii> Oxymoron: Alternately keep asking here every 10-20 minutes or so
<Zhenya> faultline: yes like crazy.
<Zhenya> sound will play out of amarok for example but not the broswer or vice versa
<Zhenya> and then i will get random "hardware no longer connected" message
<faultline> I have issues with it as well...
<faultline> I am not sure how to activate the drivers either
<faultline> Im about to try sudo jockey-kde
<faultline> Nope
<faultline> No go
<Zhenya> faultline: i have no idea hwat that even is
<Oxymoron> genii: I am not in a rush, I can wait. I have deep conversations paralell to here. Its not really really important to fix this, now my system works mostly :) But I would migrate from the 120 GB to 320 GB because the 120 is to small for WIndows 7 and Kubuntu Karmic sadly enough ... They just drain extremly much space in the long way run sort of speak. But after Lucid become extremly stable with KDE 4.4.1 I think I am going to
<Oxymoron> freeze updates completly and never update until next stable release 10.10 in october and so on. Previously I have always been curious about alpha, beta and new features but in the end I have learned about mysefl that I only want a stable flawless system and not a hightech, flashy system with new buggy apps.
<avihay> umm, well, if someone noticed my pleas for help after wrecking my sound system, I think I know what the problem is
<avihay> in a quest to find a worthy audio player, I foolishly installed pulse-audio
<avihay> I've also read that it might be a hazard to remove. did anyone else expiriance problems with removeing pulse audio?
<Oxymoron> avihay: I experienced problem to have pulse audio, when I removed it the audio just worked :D
<Oxymoron> avihay: I would remove it until the *buntu team have implemented pulse audio properly, I think they will until the Lucid version in April.
<avihay> I installed it by mistake, honestly
<avihay> :->
<Oxymoron> avihay: I dont think it should be hard just removing it. I am not sure if its enough to delete only pulse-audio package though. You may ask someone else i think.
<avihay> ok, thanks, I'll ask in offtopic
<Oxymoron> avihay: I am not sure, but there should be support in #pulse, #alsa or similar channel, not sure the right one though
<Oxymoron> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Oxymoron> avihay: Its not kubuntu-offtopic anyway.
<avihay> well, it's actually a matter of how well the package was packaged
<avihay> ontopic is offtopic too :->
<avihay> ok, the posts I was reading were from 208, so I guess it's fine now
<Daughain> I have an older laptop with a linksys wireless card. System shows the card as 'inactive'. Do I need a driver for it, or what?
<Menox> avihay: wow, thats a long time ago...
<avihay> well, actually, I found a solution to mplayer in that thread that didn't include removing pulse audio. maybe I was experiencing a disappearing bug with VLC
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> vdpau dont work for me :(
<infecto> any tips how to run vdpau?
<Blues-Man> hi all
<avihay> well, now all the soundsystems work
<Blues-Man> i can't poweroff anymore from the GUI, I can only poweroff from the terminal..how to fix? i'm on kubuntu karmic 2.6.32 upgraded from intrepid and from jaunty
<avihay> now, to the mythTV project...
<slow-motion> n8
<avihay> well Man, it's an ugly solution, but you can add a shortcut to the menu to run the shutdown now command, and add it to your favorits
<avihay> and if I were you, I would have opened a terminal, killed plasma, and then ran it for terminal to see if there are any specific error messages when you click the shutdown
<Logomachist_> Repeating my problem: Kubuntu sent me here. I just installed the KDE desktop and when I try to log in, I get so far as entering my username and password, the animation starts, and then everything but the mouse freezes.
<Logomachist_> Ignore that first sentence. I was sent to KDE earlier but they didn't know what was wrong.
<drean> Logomachist_: is it a clean install, or did you just install some drivers (ATI catalyst 10.2)?
<Logomachist_> I installed a driver for my graphics card; that's it.
<drean> Logomachist_: and is that an ATI card?
<Logomachist_> Yes
<drean> Logomachist_: Okay, i have the same problem, i know the catalyst 10.1 is working.
<Logomachist_> The driver is named "ati-driver-installer-10-2-x86.x86_64.run
<anael> hi
<Typos_King> allo
<Logomachist_> HI
<anael> how can i enable auto mount on my 2 HDD ?
<RedXIII> Is it possible to change from 32bit karmic koala to 64bit?
<RedXIII> without losing my currently installed packages and files
<anael> I guess no, isn't the same core
<Typos_King> RedXIII:   I'd think not
<Typos_King> what you should do, is back up your installed stuff, assuming they're still in the apt-get cache folder
<drean> Logomachist_: You could try driver version 10.1
<Logomachist_> Yes, that's what I'm doing, thanks ^_^
<Logomachist_> It installed, now I'm going to reboot and find out whether that does the stuff...
<Typos_King> ?
<infecto> in which package is dist-upgrade?
<drean> infecto: dist-upgrade is a parameter to apt-get
<infecto> drean: yep, but i remeber the tool that with option -d switch to new development version
<drean> infecto: ah, okay. No idea then
<olskolirc> I'm trying to get the newest Kubuntu on a fresh Intrepid install and I added the repository link to my apt/sources and I got this error WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! xserver-common xserver-xorg-core
<olskolirc> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<olskolirc> is this good or bad?
<Typos_King> tis fine usually
<olskolirc> Typos_King: how do I get the new kubuntu?
<Typos_King> download the .iso :|
<olskolirc> all my sources are checked Typos_King and my ppa says I need a gpg key where do I get that I can't find it on the kubuntu site
<Typos_King> what's wrong with 9.1?
<olskolirc> no sound on jaunty, or karamic and lucid isn't ready so im back on Intrepid
<olskolirc> I just don't remember how to get the newest kubuntu stable
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> what about karmic?
<Typos_King> isn't karmic the latest stable?
<olskolirc> no Typos Im taking about kde 4x
<olskolirc> no Typos_King Im taking about kde 4x
<Typos_King> right.... karmic comes with kde 4.x
<olskolirc> they all do
<olskolirc> i want 4.2 im on 4.1
<Typos_King> soooooooo
<Typos_King> ....
<Typos_King> what's wrong with 4.1?
<Typos_King> :P
<olskolirc> everything
<Typos_King> have you checked the repositories for it?
<fork> hi plz
<Typos_King> allo fork
<olskolirc> I think I got it now
<olskolirc> someone say my name let me check my colors
<duckx0r> my panel in kde4 locked up and i had to kill it with ctrl-alt-escape. how do I reload it?
 * Typos_King dunnos the service name  :|
<Menox> plasma-desktop? or is it a plasmoid?
<Typos_King> duckx0r:   just log out and back in :|
<duckx0r> Typos_King, i'm looking for a command i can just run and restore it since i have a lot of things open
<duckx0r> Typos_King, like in kde 3 you could just run "kicker" and it would be back
<duckx0r> and i don't have the command "plasma"
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> duckx0r:    found this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665556
<fabio333> i can't write in the #radein channel...
<fabio333> #radeon
<duckx0r> Typos_King, thanks, however it says to execute the "plasma" command, which I don't have :P
<Typos_King> you mean, you 'can't send to channel'?
<Typos_King> hehe
<fabio333> yes
<fabio333> why?
<Typos_King> duckx0r:   so I noticed hehe
<fabio333> plasma-desktop command
<Typos_King> fabio333:    that means the channel is set on... dunno the mode, is a mode set by the channel ops where only registered nicks can 'send' to channel
<Typos_King> duckx0r:    plasma<tab>   gives nothing?
<fabio333> Typos_King: thank you
<duckx0r> Typos_King, ahhhhhh i forgot about doing that
<duckx0r> Typos_King, the command was plasma-desktop
#kubuntu 2010-03-12
<kaic> hello, need help
<kaic> why can't i install any packages through adept?
<kaic> (just installed kubuntu, first time traveller)
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> well... you can.... but I'd not advise it :)
<Typos_King> I'd rather use apt-get
<Typos_King> but Adept works too
<Typos_King> I have it
<kaic> Typos_King: what should i type to install firefox, for instance
<kaic> sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<Typos_King> install fff?
<Typos_King> I used nothing, I just dl' it from their website and unzip it
<kaic> weird
<kaic> not working here
<Typos_King> is all it requires
<kaic> no program is able to be installed
<Typos_King> I mean, sure, is in the repositories in .deb and you can use that too
<Typos_King> I downloaded it from mozilla.org and all it needs is to be unzipped to the folder you want it to run from
<kaic> Typos_King: i`ll try that
<kaic> but i doubt it'll work
<kaic> you downloaded the .tar.bz2 version, right?
 * Typos_King checks
<Typos_King> think so
<Typos_King> I have a .zip .. now, but I made that from the package ehhe
<Typos_King> I think it was the .bzip yeah
<kaic> hey dude, it worked
<kaic> tyvm
<spacitymedic> Hey anyone know how to change the look of the kicker panel??
<spacitymedic> is there anyone here who can at least answer me?
<kkathman> spacitymedic:  what are you wanting to do?
<spacitymedic> i donwloaded some png images. they are supposed to be used to edit the look of that panel with the main menu on it
<kkathman> spacitymedic:  you can drag things to and from the bar itself.
<spacitymedic>  instead of an opaque bar... i can have an animal print one
<spacitymedic>  if I drag one... will it change the look of the bar?
<kkathman> not really
<spacitymedic> Ok tried dragging it and it doesnt work...
<valley> could some one please verify that kde has been hacked?
<valley> sorry i mean kde-look
<kkathman> spacitymedic:  but if you check the the ubuntu/kubuntu forums there are numerous posts that tell you haw to do some of the things you're wanting to do
<spacitymedic> right. i have looked
<kkathman> well, here's one for instance: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811812
<kkathman> It's all about finding the right png file to change
<spacitymedic>  i have gone into settings
<spacitymedic>  i have read adn read forum after forum. and on kde-look there is nothing regarding how to use the kickers that are on there.
<spacitymedic> ok...
<kkathman> spacitymedic: /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/   check that out
<spacitymedic> put thati nto terminal?
<kkathman> spacitymedic:  its a directory of course
<kkathman> spacitymedic:  you're familiar with directories right?
<kkathman> Just unpack whatever archive you downloaded to the directory you want and then right click on the taskbar > Configure Panel > Appearance > check Enable Background Image > click on the button with the little white thing on it and a dialog to pick the image will come up.
<spacitymedic> NOT REALLY. still learning. sorry about the caps
<kkathman> again, these can be found in the forums
<kkathman> spacitymedic:  then I'd suggest that you not worry a lot about customizing quite yet, until you kinda learn the basics :)
<faultline> Can anyone help me?  I have wireless internet, but when I used windows I had a really good connection- am I missing or in need of updated driovers for kubuntu involving wireless modems built into the laptop?
<EagleScreen> hi faultline
<faultline> Hi Eagle.
<Typos_King> faultline:     so, what's different when not in win32?
<EagleScreen> faultline: can you connect in Kubuntu but with a poorer connection?
<faultline> I can connect but with half the connection
<faultline> I am not familiar with terminal yet, and have no idea how to check the drivers or upddate thenm
<Typos_King> and how do you know the win32 connection is better?
<faultline> Thats what I have been on until yesterday early morning lok
<faultline> lol
<faultline> *
<EagleScreen> faultline: have you ever used pastebin?
<faultline> ....dunno rofl im new to linux and this stuff in general...been with windows since 95
<EagleScreen> faultline: run this command: lspci -vk
<EagleScreen> in terminal
<EagleScreen> copy the output
<Typos_King> and how do you know the win32 connection is any better?
<EagleScreen> visit http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste it
<Typos_King> or you don't?
<faultline> I just answred.
<faultline> Typos question
<Typos_King> you did?
<faultline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/393694/
<EagleScreen> i think faultline is seeing the quality signal graph in the applet at half
<faultline> Yes
<Typos_King> faultline:    I missed it I gather, what's the answer again?  how do you know that?
<faultline> Because I just came from a windows system and my other laptop (same exact one) is windows 7 by default.
<Typos_King> EagleScreen:    as opposed to an 'arguable' better graphic from another manager
<faultline> I cant get signal hardly anywhere in my room and i used to be able to
<Typos_King> EagleScreen:    a small picture on the tray doesn't constitute a connectivity for the network packets
<Typos_King> I see
<EagleScreen> faultline has got an Atheros wireless which uses the ath9k driver
<Typos_King> then is possible the drivers
<faultline> How can I update the drivers?
<EagleScreen> woth linux-backport-modules?
<faultline> I have used jockey but I gather that only means towards graphics drivers
<EagleScreen> is ath9k free or restricted?
<faultline> I dont know man lol I have no clue :/  my brother is supposed to be teaching me about this stuff, but is out of town on vacation lol.  Can you tell me how to check it?
<EagleScreen> faultline: come to #linux-wireless and ask for your issue
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> faultline:     are you using ... kubuntu?
<faultline> I am
<faultline> The nexest version
<EagleScreen> faultline: if you want to update drivers, use linux-backport-modules package
<faultline> Erm, latest.
<faultline> Where is that located, may I ask?
<Typos_King> hehe
<EagleScreen> faultline: if you are in Kubuntu 9.10, just install this package: linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<faultline> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic      ?
<EagleScreen> for instance
<Typos_King> I'd think so
<faultline> Ok its installing. :D
<faultline> Thansk for your help and patience guys
<faultline> where is it hiding lol its installed
<EagleScreen> faultline: now you should reboot
<faultline> kk
<EagleScreen> faultline, are you here?
<faultline_> Wow
<faultline_> Thanks guys
<faultline_> Ok, so I shouldnt have to run nothing, it auto-updated on reboot?
<faultline_> It is acting a lot better, not giving me any crap lol
<Typos_King> hehe
<faultline_> Well, I appreciate it
<faultline_> i only lack one thing now- why this 'Phonon' thing is talking about my sound thingy not loading and how its reverting to '.'
<faultline_> Most of my other issues involve getting my drivers right and figuring out a few minor quirks like login screen customization, WINE, and the like.
<EagleScreen> common phonon issues
<faultline_> For example, I would love to know hot t onull my kwallet password so I dont have to type it in everytime I boot the system
<EagleScreen> faultline_: you cna go to System Settings -> Multimedia to review configuration
<EagleScreen> faultline_: set  a new blank (null) password or disable kwallet subsystem
<faultline_> How is that accessed?
<EagleScreen> System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Kwallet
<Typos_King> I think you can just disable it
<Typos_King> I recall I did so
<Typos_King> faultline:   either way, I don't use knetworkmanager anyhow, I use nm-applet IMO better
<EagleScreen> faultline_: it is expected your wireless to work much better in Linux 2.6.33
<faultline_> I dunna the difference or where to begin to disable one and enable the other lol
<faultline_> linux 2.6.33....is that what kubuntu 9.10 is ?
<Typos_King> yes
<EagleScreen> linux 2.6.33 is the future
<EagleScreen> 9.10 has got 2.6.31
<faultline_> When does that update come out?
<EagleScreen> and 10.04 will has 2.6.32
<Typos_King> faultline_:    IIRC, is disableable under 'system settings > notifications'
<xenaxon> help
<faultline_> is K torrent good, or is there a way to get a better one through sudo apt-get?
<xenaxon> I tried to load kubuntu but it blocks on Loading Kernel
<xenaxon> it just locks, and stays there, nothing happens
<Typos_King> hehh
<Typos_King> xenaxon:  karmic? 9.1?
<EagleScreen> xenaxon: what is the last you see int he screen?
<xenaxon> 6.06 LTS
<xenaxon> It starts loading
<xenaxon> it says: loading Kernel
<xenaxon> Mounting... (or something like that)
<Typos_King> you just installed it?
<xenaxon> and then black screen: Loading kernel. and does nothing
<xenaxon> I just Pressed Load
<xenaxon> at the top
<EagleScreen> kernel cannot boot
<EagleScreen> xenaxon: what computer?
<EagleScreen> is it very new?
<xenaxon> laptop
<xenaxon> about a year old
<Typos_King> <xenaxon> 6.06 LTS   <---
<EagleScreen> xenaxon: never botted Linux sucessfully?
<xenaxon> I tried another linux: Damn Small Linux won't load either
<xenaxon> they both load on my desktop but don't load on laptop
<EagleScreen> xenaxon: what are you doing with 6.06?
<Typos_King> xenaxon:    are we talking about the live-cd? or the installed HD version?
<xenaxon> the live-cd
<xenaxon> I can't install
<Typos_King> 6.06? hhebhe
<xenaxon> it freezez on loading kernel
<EagleScreen> xenaxon: why dont you use a newer version than 6.06?
<Typos_King> xenaxon:   latest stable is 9.1 karmic koala you know :P
<xenaxon> well, i don't have a newer one
<Typos_King> soooooooooooo.... dl it,no?
<xenaxon> I have both ubuntu, kubuntu & x64 of them
<xenaxon> download it but it's 4am and I don't have a cd
<xenaxon> so...
<Typos_King> anyhow, upon loadingthe live-cd menu, press F6 for more boot options, check 'acpi=off' and 'noapic', and retry
<xenaxon> what's the problem with 6.06 anyway?
<anirudh> faultline_ try aptitude
<Typos_King> is 4am... soo... go to sleep, and retry inthe afternoon hehe
<xenaxon> :))
<xenaxon> I also had problems installing windows
<xenaxon> I had to make a custom windows cd with sata drivers
<xenaxon> maybe same problem with kub
<Typos_King> doesn't sound like a new machine:P
<xenaxon> windows xp *
<EagleScreen> xenaxon: are you trying to install Ubuntu 6.06?
<xenaxon> yes
<xenaxon> i was
<xenaxon> I'm not trying anymore. I'll try later today
<EagleScreen> xenaxon: you should
<EagleScreen> xenaxon: it is logic that 6.06 cannot boot in that computer
<orb01> Hi, I'm trying to install PulseAudio, but in only detects my external USB Midi controller (Hercules RMX), not my internal onboard HDA intel soundcard. The weird thing is, I can make sound come out of the intel one from the KDE multimedia settings system, but Pulseaudio doesn't show it through pavucontrol.
<Emzzzz> http://imggmi.info/DSC-1268361836.jpg/ do my tits look big?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Hello
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Anyone?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Well, I installed KDE over Gnome. However needed to return due to high CPU load during VNC
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I did, but now I can't adjust my Login Screen in Administration. Ubuntu 9.10 x64. Ideas?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Pressing Unlock does not give any effect
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I can access the update manager for ex
<jmichaelx> i am trying to keep ~/Music on my desktop and ~/Music on my girlfriend's desktop sync'ed. is there a way to do this with rsync *without* preserving ownership? right now, when i do this, i have to chown -R the directory when i'm finished.
<Dragnslcr> I don't think rsync preserves ownership by default. What options are you giving it?
<jmichaelx> Dragnslcr: i generally use '-av'. i know that -a preserves ownership & permissions, among other things.
<Dragnslcr> There you go then
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<[BG]ZloboMiR> !Xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<jmichaelx> Dragnslcr: sorry, i was disconnected. do you believe it is likely that if i ran something like 'rsync user1@*:/dir user2@*:/dir', it might allow user2 to access the files without need for chowning afterward?
<Dragnslcr> For example: if you want to use -a (--archive) but don't want -o (--owner), instead of converting -a into -rlptgD, you could specify -a --no-o (or -a --no-owner)
<Dragnslcr> That's from the man page
<jmichaelx> ok, i honestly did look at the man page, but obviously missed that
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it's pretty far down
<Dragnslcr> rsync's man page is kinda long
<Dragnslcr> I probably wouldn't have noticed it if it wasn't right after the -a section
<jmichaelx> Dragnslcr: interestingly, i stopped rsync mid-stream, and restarted using '-a --no-owner'. it picked right up where it left off, but the files it has sync'ed over since i specified no owner appear to have the same ownership/permissions as the files i copied without that flag
<jmichaelx> i should probably mention that i am rsync'ing from and to root on both machines
<Cherenqueque> hola
<lokpest> I have both flash 9 and 10 installed, konqueror uses 9, how do I link so that it uses 10?
<amogorkon> since i bought a new media keyboard yesterday, i'm experiencing some very annoying problems
<amogorkon> at moments, i can't tab-switch apps anymore
<amogorkon> and the focus of windows wouldn't switch
<amogorkon> i'm not sure how it's related, or whether it is at all
<amogorkon> just wondering if someone else had similar issues
<amogorkon> somehow i get the impression that amarok is the one interfering
<Guest83682> hi
<Guest83682> ubuntu =rock : )
<alesan> hi
<alesan> why inkscape has full gnome dependencies?
<alesan> I do not want the gnome stuff this means I cannot install inkscape?
<ivan_> hi
<gkffjcs> Hey all, does anyone know how to acknoladge a change in the key of an ssh server, and accept the new key without haveing to remove all the entries in ~/.ssh/known_hosts?
<gkffjcs> I just get the verbatum
<gkffjcs> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<gkffjcs> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<gkffjcs> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<FloodBotK2> gkffjcs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gkffjcs> I know the server has been changed, I changed it.
<gkffjcs> So there is actually nothing "nasty" going on, and I woud like to be able to log in, without having to delete my entire known_hosts file.
<abhi_nav> what is the keyboard shortcut for minimize, maximize, move, restore in kde? i am using gnome and just installed kde. but shortkut like alt + F9 etc are not working here
<FireCrotch> gkffjcs: it should tell you what line number of your known_hosts file is the entry for that server
<gkffjcs> it says 2
<gkffjcs> so I should edit the file?
<FireCrotch> gkffjcs: yes, you'll have to remove line 2
<gkffjcs> ok
<gkffjcs> I guess I expected that there would be some sort of accept anyway option, and I was just missing.
<gkffjcs> but if editing is necessary, editing can be done.
<FireCrotch> gkffjcs: I don't think there is a way to do it, unfortunately
<gkffjcs> do they really expect you to edit that file? the lines are so long that their warping, I can't figure out which is second.
<gkffjcs> I'll play with it though.
<FireCrotch> gkffjcs: I found in the ssh manpage that you can set StrictHostKeyChecking to off
<gkffjcs> Thanks I'll check that out...
<gkffjcs> is that in man ssh or man sshd?
<gkffjcs> never mind...
<FireCrotch> I can't tell if that will actually solve the issue though, unfortunately.  If you're using nano to edit the file, you can do nano -w and it won't wrap the lines
<gkffjcs> Actually vi ftw, I realized I could just go to where the start of the second line clearly was, and hit dd, and that cleanly deleted just that line...
<gkffjcs> problem solved
<ct529> genii: hi there! How are you?
<Zhenya> hi, guys. i screwed something up hard core and need some help. I was having sound card issues and uninstalled all the pulse things i installed. rebooted my machine and now it goes to prompt after grub. My login works but i can't get kde to come up, i'm on kubuntu 9.10. can anyone help PLEASE :D
<Zhenya> anyone? please i'm stuck in windows hell right now
<pferreira> hi,
<pferreira> I started to encrypt my swap and tmp using cryptsetup/crypttab and during the boot the system seems to almost hang.
<pferreira> What does that mean? When the encryption of swap and tmp is so slow, that it seems the boot process stops. Only when I drop into the rescue shell does encryption for swap/tmp end. What surprises me is that there seems to be almost no HD activity.
<pferreira> Has anybody seen this before?
<FloodBotK2> pferreira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zhenya> what about networking how does that work? will  my card connect using the setting i had before?
<ct529> genii: the post-down script we wrote yesterday evening is not working properly ....
<Guest17054> pferreira hi!
<Guest17054> On the phone, this is zhenya
<Guest17054> Are you there?
<Guest17054> Can anyone here help me reinstall kde that I removed. I can run kde now but things are very screwed up!
<erk10> good morning everyone
<andreime> hello, can anyone help me, a semi-noob, switch nepomuk to virtuoso in kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.4 ?
<TheAncientGoat> Where can I set how many kernel versions I want to keep in 9.10?
<lalalol> hi there, ive been searching what the bottom part of kopete does, but i cant find any documentation or so, who wants to help me with it?
<lalalol> wake up :p
<andreime> hello, can anyone help me, a semi-noob, switch nepomuk to virtuoso in kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.4 ?
<andreime> hello, can anyone help me, a semi-noob, switch nepomuk to virtuoso in kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.4 ?
<lalalol> andreime, youre not using 4.4.1?
<skramer_> andreime: http://www.kubuntu.org/news and look for virtuoso
<skramer_> andreime: "For both Lucid and Karmic, virtuoso packages are available. Install both the virtuoso-server and virtuoso-drivers packages to enable Nepomuk support."
<lalalol> skramer_, since youre available, do you want to give me a little explanation of my problem that i have with kopete? its the lowest bar that i dont understand/doesnt work
<skramer_> lalalol: could you give me some more details, please?
<skramer_> lalalol: what is not working for you?
<lalalol> skramer_, sure, i dont understand that flag symbol and the text next to it
<skramer_> lalalol: the flag symbol is only for some messages from the IM protocol
<skramer_> lalalol: say, if somebody added you t
<lalalol> oh ok, next problem then, the text next to it
<skramer_> lalalol: to his contact list, the flag will become green and you get some options
<lalalol> thx :)
<lalalol> what about the text next to it? :s
<skramer_> lalalol: whether you want to allow, or to add or block that contact
<skramer_> lalalol: the yellow one on left side? you could input your personal status message
<lalalol> yeah thats the "message" section, but it also has a "title" section
<lalalol> and that title gets displayed next to the flag
<skramer_> lalalol: sure, there you could change your status to "online", etc.
<skramer_> lalalol: I have to go now, but I'll be back in 15 mins
<lalalol> well skramer_, i dont understand that, theres an icon for that in the lower right :/
<lalalol> ok
<lalalol> guys, i have another problem, why doesnt kopete auto-update?
<lalalol> or why doesnt kpackagekit warns me theres a newer version of kopete?
<lalalol> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<firecrotch> Hi everybody... I'm running a quassel-core on my ubuntu server and quassel-client on kubuntu, and my client no longer stays connected to the core. Anyone else having issues?
<firecrotch> core and client are both the latest repo versions
<andreime> skramer_: thanks alot :d
<noaXess> hello all..
<noaXess> i hace this command as cronjob.. edited with crontab -e: 20 23 * * 4 /usr/bin/mycommand
<noaXess> but it won't be startet at this time.. i i can't see an log entry.. any idea why my cronjob won't run?
<andreime> skramer_: sorry to bother you but i can't get virtuoso-serve installed, it keeps telling me The following packages have unmet dependencies: virtuoso-server: Depends: virtuoso-opensource-6.0 but it is not going to be installed
<andreime> skramer_: sorry to bother you but i can't get virtuoso-serve installed, it keeps telling me The following packages have unmet dependencies: virtuoso-server: Depends: virtuoso-opensource-6.0 but it is not going to be installed ; i've tried several things, including adding a ppa but i still can't get it
<andreime> skramer_: sorry to bother you but i can't get virtuoso-serve installed, it keeps telling me The following packages have unmet dependencies: virtuoso-server: Depends: virtuoso-opensource-6.0 but it is not going to be installed ; i've tried several things, including adding a ppa but i still can't get it
<andreime> jesus, sorry for the spam
<r00t_> Hi,4/5ths of my desktop has dissapeered. My bacgroun image just has teh first top inch of so visable. anyone know what i did wrong?
<fabio333> r00t_: maybe i know
<fabio333> right upper edge, click there -> zoom
<voidgazer> get up off the floor and sit on your chair?
<voidgazer> heh, sorry.
<voidgazer> </levity>
<fabio333> plymouth on ati?
<r00t_> fabio333: i cant see the zom button. my normal desktop area is missing incvluding teh zzoom button.  just one big black hole. Ermm rectangle.
<lalalol> where did the kubuntu logo go in 4.4.1? :'(
<r00t_> Is ther a way to unistall my desktop files and reinstall tehm in there original state?
<fabio333> r00t_: rm -rf .kde
<fabio333> r00t_: rm -rf ~/.kde
<Benkinooby>  hi, my laptop is giving me loud, annoying beeps whenever i press a "incorrect" keycombindation or when i press backpsace in some empty texfields. it doesnt help to mute. how can i turn it off?
<Benkinooby> seems to be systemspeaker...
<lalalol> will every new KDE version take more resources? :O
<lalalol> meaning the newer the kde version the more resources it requires?
<fabio333> lalalol: not sure
<lalalol> k
<fabio333> i had to disable a couple of things in oder to improve it
<fabio333> like nepomuk and virtuoso
<lalalol> what are those?
<lalalol> nepomuk semantic desktop is not enabled
<lalalol> and i cant find virtuoso
<lalalol> fabio333, ?
<fabio333> yes?
<fabio333> virtuoso and nepomuk use a lot of resources
<lalalol> where can i find that virtuoso thing?
<lalalol> nepomuk is disabled, only virtuoso to go
<fabio333> do you neeed it?
<fabio333> lalalol: nepomuk is still running
<fabio333> look at ps axj | grep nepo
<lalalol> i get 3 lines of code with that command
<fabio333> nepomukserver is running
<lalalol> how do i disable it? :o
<noaXess> i have this command as cronjob.. edited with crontab -e: 20 23 * * 4 /usr/bin/mycommand
<noaXess> but it won't be startet at this time.. i i can't see an log entry.. any idea why my cronjob won't run?
<fabio333> there is a trick, i wont tell u (/usr/share/autostart...)
<lalalol> thx fabio333
<fabio333> lalalol: do not delete those files
<fabio333> just edit if you need
<lalalol> i dont have any knowledge of editing that
<fabio333> so dont'hack you kde
<lalalol> fabio333, hold on
<lalalol> fabio333, ill change "Settings:Start Nepomuk:true" to "Settings:Start Nepomuk:false" ?
<fabio333> just comment off with # the Exec line in those files
<fabio333> so the service wont start
<lalalol> oh thx
<fabio333> and disabe nepomuk in the settings
<lalalol> i know that trick, from a programming language, but i have to use ' then
<fabio333> what language?
<fabio333> python ?
<lalalol> vb.net >.<
<lalalol> but fabio333, i get an error
<lalalol> it cant save it
<fabio333> because you need to use sudo
<lalalol> how can i do sudo in dolphin? :s
<r00t_> fabio333: is that rm comand safe to run? I didint see anyhting that would reintall ./`kde afterwards
<fabio333> r00t_: just restart kde
<fabio333> that will rigenerate the .kde folder
<fabio333> some wallpaper or desktop theme will get lost
<r00t_> thanks
<noaXess> i have this command as cronjob.. edited with crontab -e: 20 23 * * 4 /usr/bin/mycommand
<noaXess> but it won't be startet at this time.. i i can't see an log entry.. any idea why my cronjob won't run?
<EagleScreen> is your mycommand executable?
<EagleScreen> try chmod +x mycommand
<noaXess> EagleScreen: yes.. if i run the command normally on the cli it works perfect..
<noaXess> EagleScreen: it is executable..
<EagleScreen> is cron runnung?
<EagleScreen> *running?
<noaXess> EagleScreen: cron runing.. hm. how to check that? ps ax | grep cron output's nothing..
<EagleScreen> $ ps aux | grep cron
<noaXess> thomi    21278  0.0  0.0   3040   796 pts/2    R+   15:30   0:00 grep --color=auto cron
<noaXess> so.. no cron ?
<noaXess> ok.. hm.. first restrt the machine.. maybe cron comes up..
 * user4242 decreases his system noobness level by 30% by uninstalling avahi
<faultline> I was hoping to find some help using WinE to open a .exe can anyone tell me how to use it?
<user4242> wine program.exe
<genii> Might also want to check the application database
<genii> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<faultline> faultline@Faultline:~$  wine requiem_memento_mori_setup.exe
<faultline> wine: Module not found
<voidgazer> try cd /path/to/your/program first
<faultline> O.o
<lalalol> who can i PM?
<lalalol> its about tons of problems with kde 4.4.1
<genii> faultline: This error happens when you copy the .exe from a Windows filesystem... it doesn't have same Linux permissions it needs to run (chmod +x filename will make it runnable)
<faultline> Erm....like 'wine cd/home/downloads/requiem_memento_mori_setup.exe' ?
<faultline> Genii:  So I do the chmod line first the wine
<voidgazer> nah, like cd /home/downloads && wine requiem_memento_mori_setup.exe
<faultline> ?
<voidgazer> although /home/downloads doesn't look right at all :)
<voidgazer> wherever you saved it to :)
<voidgazer> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17933
<voidgazer> faultline: there's a video on there that helps, apparently
<faultline> Bah I cannot figure how to do this
<faultline> :/
<faultline> I double cliked it and it started the installer :/
<freeaks> hi there, it seems i cannot start kde session in latest lucid lynx
<freeaks> i get kdm i enter my password kde star to open session, i get black screen and then i'm back at kdm again
<freeaks> i cannot start kde session
<freeaks> someone can help ? is this a known problem ?
<genii> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gaetano> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | gaetano
<ubottu> gaetano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<venik> to install WINDOWS in VMware, which VMware product do I need?  Server, Fusion, Workstation?
<venik> (VMserver, VMfusion, VMworkstation?)
<Vroomfondle> venik: any of them
<Vroomfondle> but is there any reason why you're using vmware specifically?
<Vroomfondle> virtualbox is good and free.
<venik> I have installed VMserver, but I do not know how to start it
<arch0njw> venik, how complicated do you want to get?  And "What Vroomfondle said".
<arch0njw> VMware Server should be started as a service automatically when the machine starts.  There should be a console you can get to via a browser.
<Vroomfondle> venik: Virtualbox is also easier and is in the Ubuntu repos.
<venik> I know that the WINDOWS programs I need run on VMware.  I am not sure about VB
<arch0njw> VMware (Workstation) and !Virtualbox are nearly identical.
<Vroomfondle> They'll run on Virtualbox (unless they need to do fancy 3D stuff).
<arch0njw> (doh... no virtualbox definition from the bot :-(...)
<venik> ok-- thanks-- I'll try that one, if it is in the repositories
<Vroomfondle> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<arch0njw> if you already have vmware server installed, the console URL should be:  http://localhost:8222/ui/#
<Vroomfondle> arch0njw: bot's parser just isn't good enough ;)
<arch0njw> Vroomfondle: needs to be case aware :)
<venik> thanks, guys-- this is great
<venik> I think that VMware also have a free version
<venik> installed VirtualBox, but when I run it (from the terminal) I get ann error message: A0JF1-F6V0U-UE3AM-49N3M"
<venik> sorry-- the message was saying: couldn't create index file /var/tmp/kdecache..... etc.
<genii> venik: Does it say something about uid 1000 instead of uid 0 after that, or similar?
<venik> no
<venik> at first it wanted me to install some more stuff, which I did (OSE source, etc.), but now it only complains about its inability to create an index file
<faultline> how do i uninstall a game?
<venik> maybe I should run it in sudo...
<venik> now it compalined about the uid 1000 etc.
<venik> (after I tried to start it as sudo
<faultline> Can anyone help me with wine?
<venik> I think I have wrestled it to the ground.  XP is installing now.... stay tuned
<gregg> ummm, krusader is all of a sudden giving me... nothing at all - like 0 columns - anyone know what that could be about??
<tatiana> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar una impresora en kubuntu 9.10
<tatiana> alguien habla español?
<genii> !es | Tatewaki
<ubottu> Tatewaki: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<genii> Bah. Tab fail
<ilter_> Hello. I use an external HD on Kubuntu 9.10. My external HD has 2 ntfs partition. I use first of them but i can't mount the second one. How can i solve this problem?
<arch0njw> ilter_: I usually end up using qtparted or gparted to get some insight into the differnt partitions.  You might need to manually mount it.
<ilter_> Hello arch0njw. What is qtparted or gparted? And how can i mount it manually?
<arch0njw> Those are partition editors.  I know there is a way to get that information from the command-line, but I like the purdy UIs. :-)
<arch0njw> You can install qtparted through KPackageKit.  That should take care of all of the dependencies for you.
<arch0njw> You can then use those to figure out the device name of each partition (e.g., /dev/sdf1, /dev/sdf2, etc.).
<arch0njw> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<arch0njw> If you need to manually mount you can mount with a command like: "sudo mount /dev/sdf2 /media/other-partition".  But you need to manually create /media/other-partition for that to work.  This is where !DiskMounter and automounting is so nice.
<mefisto__> ilter_: there may be errors on the partition that won't mount. the ntfs-3g driver that is used when mounting ntfs is conservative and will not mount an unclean partition, to prevent further corruption
<ilter_> ubottu: there isn't Disk & Filesystem icon under advanced tab.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arch0njw> ooohh... good point.  ilter_, can you access both partitions of that USB drive from a windows machine?
<ilter_> Yes i can access from a windows machine.
<arch0njw> Looks like the bot needs to be updated for KDE4...
<ilter_> My KDE version is 4.3.2
<arch0njw> I think what the equivalent would be is "Removable Devices"
<arch0njw> ilter_: You might also have a "Partition Management" icon under Advanced / System.  Do you?
<ilter_> No i don't have "partition management" icon.
<mefisto__> ilter_: install partitionmanager if you want that icon
<mefisto__> !info partitionmanager
<arch0njw> Okay.  I suggest installing partitionmanager.  You can do that through KPackageKit.
<ilter_> arch0njw: I'm trying command which you gave.
<arch0njw> ilter_: that command will not work
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 726 kB, installed size 2848 kB
<arch0njw> ilter_: that was an example.  You need to use something like partitionmanager, or the command-line equivalent, to know the exact name of the device.
<ilter_> ok i'm downloading partitionmanager by apt-get install.
<arch0njw> cool.  let me know when it is installed, and when you have opened it (it's under "System Settings -> Advanced" in the "System" section at the bottom).
<ilter_> To learn linux i'm trying to use commands as much as possible.
<arch0njw> That's excellent.  :)
<arch0njw> When all else fails, the command-line interface (CLI) is your best friend.
<mefisto__> and often commandline is easier, eg apt-get install...
<ilter_> Ok it's just installed. Now there is a partitionmanager icon under system / advanced.
<arch0njw> sweet.  open it up, please.
<arch0njw> ilter_: and I am assuming your USB drive is presently connected.
<ilter_> So also is there any way to learn exact name of my device?
<ilter_> Yes of course it's connected :)
<txukie> hi, im using kubuntu configured for netbook and with kde 4.4.1 packages
<arch0njw> ilter_: that is exactly what we're working on here :)
<arch0njw> ilter_: partitionmanager is open and you see yoru drives in the upper left?
<txukie> maybe im too dumb but cant figure out a way to add a new activity to the default ones (newspaper and applications)
<ilter_> it seems the second partition name is sdb6.
<arch0njw> ilter_: okay.  So you are looking at the drive with two ntfs partitions.  :)  great.  You can tell what is mounted by running this at the CLI:  df -kh
<txukie> I want to add a new activity called maybe "social" with facebook and widgets like that
<arch0njw> ilter_:  If you do not see sdb6 mounted anywhere, then we can try mounting it.  However, as previously mentioned, the ntfs-3g utils might not mount it if they detect anything they interpret as a corruption
<arch0njw> ilter_: First things first.  did 'df -kh' show sdb6 as being mounted anywhere?
<genii> Guest7994: Please stop with the CTCP
<ilter_> Yes "df -kh" shows sd6 but it's already mounted. And it's path /home. I realized that it's my own HD not a USB partition. Sorry :(
<mefisto__> the ntfs-3g.probe command might be of help
<ilter_> So still i don't know exact name of second partition of USB drive.
<arch0njw> ilter_: let's identify that first using partitionmanager.
<arch0njw> ilter_: in the upper left, you'll see your drives.  Look through them until you find one with two ntfs partitions.  That sounds like the one you will want.
<ilter_> Ok but now there isn't anyone with two ntfs partitions on partitionmanager.
<arch0njw> ilter_: the USB drive is conncted and mounted?
<ilter_> Yes it's connected and it's first partition has already mounted.
<arch0njw> ilter_: are you sure they are ntfs partitions and not fat16 or fat32?
<ilter_> I'm sure both of them are ntfs partition.
<arch0njw> ilter_: Okay.  Another approach.  You are able to get to the first partition through Dolphin, right?
<ilter_> Yes.
<arch0njw> ilter_: where does that mount to?  do you know what that is called?
<ilter_> I don't know where does it mount. "df -kh" doesn't show it (first partition) also.
<arch0njw> ilter_: try opening that first partition in Dolphin.
<ilter_> Yes i opened it in Dolphin.
<arch0njw> It should show up if you use 'df -kh' now.
<semistud2354> Question? My System Activity Monitor doesn't update the cpu anymore
<ilter_> Ooops sorry now it shows. First partition mounted on /media/NTFS
<semistud2354> it used to update it like....constantly...now...nothing
<arch0njw> ilter_: great.  paste the output of this:  df -kh | grep /media/NTFS.  It should be only one line.
<ilter_> /dev/sdb5             120G  119G  350M 100% /media/NTFS
<arch0njw> Thank you.  And you said that /dev/sdb6 is mounted to /home?
<ilter_> Yes.
<ilter_> /dev/sda6              26G   15G  9.8G  60% /home
<arch0njw> Ah.  sda.  Okay.
<ilter_> Ooops :( again sorry yes it's sda6 not sdb6.
<arch0njw> With your USB drive now mounted, try running Partition Manager again.  It's the fastest way I can think of to get the full device name of the other partition on the USB drive.
<arch0njw> You will want to look at the device "/dev/sdb" and that should tell you all of the partitions on that device.
<ilter_> On partition manager it says that;
<ilter_> /dev/sdb6  ext3              Linux-Ext3      29.80 GiB
<ilter_> But i'm sure second partition is also ntfs partition. It's type can not be ext3.
<semistud2354> Question? My System Activity Monitor doesn't update the cpu anymore
<semistud2354> it used to update it like....constantly...now...nothing
<arch0njw> ilter_: We can still try to mount it just to see what will happen.  If you are certain it should be ntfs, I find it very strange it is reporting as EXT3
<ilter_> Ok let me check again my USB drive on win machine ..
<arch0njw> ok
<mefisto__> sudo ntfs-3g.probe --readonly /dev/sdb6  will tell you if it's not mountable, and (hopefully) why not
<faultline> can anyone tell me if it is supposed to take forever to load soemthing with wine?
<arch0njw> (gah... blanked on remembering to use the 'probe command.  Thank you, mefisto__)
<ilter_> I checked it again. And win says the second partition is ntfs.
<arch0njw> faultline: usually "forever" with me means it isn't loading.  Have you tried running via the command line?
<faultline> I dont know the commands that well.
<arch0njw> ilter_: try the ntfs-3g.probe command mefisto__ suggested
<arch0njw> faultline: wine the.exe
<ilter_> mefisto_: thank you i'm trying the command.
<mefisto__> faultline: depends on the program. wine is hit-and-miss
<faultline> its loading just taking like 15 minutes to do so but on windows 7 only took like 20 seconds
<ilter_> mefisto: i tried "sudo ntfs-3g.probe --readonly /dev/sdb6" command
<arch0njw> faultline: try running the exe via wine via the command line.  There is sometimes output there that explains why things aren't working.
<ilter_> CLI accepted the command. It doesn't give any errors but still df -kh doesn't show about adb6.
<ilter_> *sdb6
<faultline> Its saying no such klodule
<mefisto__> faultline: what's the program? you can search for it on appdb.winehq.org for possible instructions on getting it to work better
<faultline> requiem memento mori
<faultline> the file is UPDATERUSA.exe
<faultline> Do I need to type it in all caps liek the file is?
<xjjk> faultline: yes, WINE is often slow
<xjjk> faultline: I assumed you figured out your panel problems you were having; you kept disconnecting the evening you had the problem
<xjjk> sort of made it impossible to help you
<faultline> Is there something faster then wine that is free?
<arch0njw> ilter_: what was the output of the probe command?  Please use pastebin if it is more than one line.
<arch0njw> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilter_> It didn't gives any output.
<ilter_> *give
<faultline> xjjk:  Yeah...I also learned to update my wireless drivers and it fixed my connection problem
<xjjk> faultline: if you have a legal copy of Windows, you could virtualize
<xjjk> faultline: KVM and Virtualbox OSE are free
<faultline> can I use sudo apt-get to get them?
<xjjk> faultline: virtualbox-ose, easily (that's the package name)
<xjjk> kvm (also the package name) requires a bit more work, it's a framework
<xjjk> you need to find a GUI
<xjjk> and probably read up how to use it
<xjjk> KVM performs a *lot* better AFAIK
<faultline> i just wanna play city of heroes and villains and maybe requiem: memento mori on here lol
<xjjk> oh, games
<arch0njw> ilter_: No output...?  I feel bad saying this, but my expertise is at an end at this point.  Wish I knew more to help out.
<xjjk> wine is your best bet
<faultline> And I am not sure how to work wine real well...
<xjjk> it's difficult to virtualize 3D hardware
<xjjk> Virtualbox (non-FOSS version) has 3D accel, but nowhere near native speed
<xjjk> WINE can get to native speed
<ilter_> arch0njw: when i tried this command with --readwrite option it gives one line output as below;
<ilter_> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<faultline> How can I speed it up?
<xjjk> faultline: I'm not sure
<mefisto__> ilter_: so my guess was right :)
<xjjk> faultline: if you don't mind spending money, you may want to look at crossover games
<ilter_> mefisto_: what was your guess?
<xjjk> faultline: it's a WINE distribution that's supposed to be a bit more polished/optimized
<faultline> Im broke lol
<mefisto__> ilter_: that the partition was unclean and ntfs-3g was not mounting it for that reason
<faultline> Im trryin for makin WINE work a little faster maybe...do you know much about it?  I apparently cant connect to #winehq
<ilter_> What does it mean? But i can use it from windows machine ..
<mefisto__> ilter_: use windows to check and fix that partition, then *safely remove* before unplugging, and it should mount
<mefisto__> ilter_: you could also do a forced mount, but it's safer to check it in windows
<xjjk> ilter_: yeh... Windows is a POS
<ilter_> Should i need to format it to fix that partiton?
<xjjk> ilter_: boot into Windows
<xjjk> run chkdsk /r
<xjjk> follow instructions
<xjjk> reboot twice (twice is important)
<FloodBotK2> xjjk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xjjk> ilter_: Windows will keep using the filesystem even if there are consistency problems
<xjjk> whether you think that is bad or good is up to you
<lalalol> hi, i updated to KDE 4.4.1 and the backspace key works again in my browser, and i cant remember how i disabled it, who can help?
<ilter_> xjjk: what is POS? Can i fix second partition from windows without format?
<xjjk> ilter_: look up POS on the Internet, this is a family channel and I can't define it
<xjjk> ilter_: read what I said
<xjjk> you do not need to format, but you do need Windows to fix the problem
<maco> ilter_: Piece of Poo (replace "poo" as needed)
<mefisto__> hehe. windows is POP
<ilter_> :) Ok i got it. I agree with you about windows.
<ilter_> Ok xjjk i'm going to try fix it from POS windows :)
<xjjk> ilter_: in case I haven't emphasized, rebooting twice is important
<xjjk> rebooting twice into Windows, that is
<arch0njw> Brings a whole new meaning to Windows XP OS...
<ilter_> arch0njw, mefisto_ and xjjk thank you so much for your concerns. I'll ask you if i need help more for this issue.
<penocio> how to install a .bin ?
<arch0njw> penocio: usually, from the command-line:  sh ./filename.bin
<arch0njw> penocio: sorry.  chmod +x filename.bin ... then you can directly run the file (./filename.bin)
<arch0njw> penocio: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-unix-command-run-execute-bin-files-in-linux/
<skamster> hey all, i've a problem.. i've a radeon card, installed there the bin-driver, checked, if it's the right (and it is), played with aticonfig, which didn't  bring me the right result, amdcccle who doesn't got the right settings and xrandr which doesn't work because it's extension (randr) isn't installed.. the probem: :) the hdmi-monitor is the primary monitor and the vga-one the second.. i want it in the other way..
<skamster> could someone help me? :)
<penocio> arch0njw:  ok
<skamster> i readed post's, tried things with xorg, read tutorials and so on, but didn't find something usefull..
<mac32> hello to all, somebody here knows about imsniff?
<C0ld_Z3r0> Do you like music? Check this out: http://soundcloud.com/hanibalbecter/dj-gott-destruction
<slow-motion> hi
<arch0njw> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Daughain> Whats the l;ast word in the command string to completely remove kubuntu desktop from a system?
<chinobis> tranquility
<winXPuser> how do I install Gnome in Kubuntu?
<Unksi> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Unksi> or install ubuntu-desktop in whatever is the package manager in kubuntu
<winXPuser> why doesn't this command have "Gnome" in it?
<Unksi> kpackagekit, i think?
<Unksi> because its a meta package for the gnome desktop, which is called plain ubuntu
<Unksi> as it is the default desktop environment
<winXPuser> ok
<Unksi> like kde is called kubuntu-desktop :)
<andrew__> hola, alguien pude ayudarme?
<ilter_> xjjk: I made chkdsk second partition my USB driver on windows machine. Then i tried "ntfs-3g.prope --readwrite /dev/sdb6". At this time It didn't give any output or errors but "df -kh" doesn't show it still. Do you have any more suggest?
<andrew__> alguien me puede ayudar con la composicion de los efectos de escritorio?
<andrew__> porfa
<rork> !es | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andrew__> somebody can help me with the composition in kde desktop
<andrew__> please
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> I'm having graphic problems with gnome programs. Does anybody know a general solution path?
<arch0njw> Matisse: try this:  http://honk.sigxcpu.org/con/Letting_GTK__applications_blend_nicely_into_KDE4.html
<at2500> tagchen. irgendwer mit einem msi wind u100 der mir bei dem mikrofon-problem helfen kann
<Matisse> !de at2500
<at2500> ups. sorry. can anybody help me with my msi wind microphone problem?
<Matisse> tell your problem, dont ask if somebody can help
<Matisse> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Matisse> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<at2500> okay. with my msi wind u100 and kubuntu 9.10 my microphone wont work. it does make noises if i knock against it, but its not possible to get any useful sound. if anyone knows how the resolve the issue, please help  me ;)
<Matisse> this sounds like a hardware problem actually
<at2500> it isnt. the mic works with win xp
<at2500> i read about the problem, but i didnt find any solutions.
<Matisse> but you could try to capture something with audacity and listen if it sounds like it should
<at2500> i'll try that.
<alejo_> <at2500>
<at2500> okay. so this is a skype-related problem, audacity works perfectly. thanks a lot
<Matisse> at2500, look if theres a new skype version
<at2500> i just installed the newest skype directly from the website. no changes. it seems to be a skype/pulseaudio problem
<Matisse> i think disabling pulseaudio ( shell: /etc/init.d/pulse stop   or something) never makes problems
<Matisse> try it
<Matisse> I could always still playback music after stopping or killing pulse
<tijesus77> mais yen a du monde ici
<tijesus77> je voudrais creer une salle
<Matisse> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<tijesus77> *ubuntu-fr
<tijesus77> #ubuntu-fr
<Matisse> /join #ubuntu-fr
<tijesus77> oui merci
<Matisse> essayez ce
<at2500> err. okay. question: does or does not kubuntu 9.10 use pulseaudio? because i think on my desktop machine it is installed automatically
<mefisto__> at2500: it's not installed by default
<at2500> okay. how does software mixing then work in kubuntu? what daemon does it?
<mefisto__> at2500: phonon with xine backend. actually, you could try using the mplayer phonon backend instead
<at2500> so skype doesnt work in the newest version because it requieres pulseaudio?
<mefisto__> at2500: install phonon-backend-mplayer and change backend in systemsettings > multimedia
<at2500> what for?
<mefisto__> at2500: it may solve your problem. phonon normally uses the xine backend, but you could try with the mplayer backend instead
<at2500> isnt the mplayer backend still under heavy development it doesnt work good?
<mefisto__> at2500: I don't know, but it's working fine for me
<slow-motion> n8
<at2500> mh. phonon-backend-mplayer doesnt exist. thats sad.
<mefisto__> at2500: ok, I must be getting it from a ppa repo
<at2500> oh man, skype for linux sucks.
<mefisto__> at2500: here's where I'm getting it, if you want to try: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa/+packages?start=75&batch=75
<at2500> oh man, skype for linux sucks.i'll try that
<at2500> nah, with the mplayer backend its still the same. i think the missing pulseaudio is the problem.
<mefisto__> at2500: what about skype settings? do you have "allow skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels" on?
<at2500> no i disabled it and took the same settings that work in audacity
<at2500> i am searching for a packaged skype-static-oss
<mefisto__> at2500: disabled pulseaudio?
<at2500> its not installed ;) i think that is the problem, because on the skype website it says it needs pulseaudio
<kimo> Hello
<kimo> i need help
<kimo> Kubuntu can run in 512 Ram
<kimo> non or yes
<at2500> mefisto: i hate skype
<kimo> Hi
<kimo> can I Help me
<kimo> i want to see if Kubuntu can be runing in my 512 ram old pc
<mefisto__> at2500: look at the 3rd post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416539  that worked for me, I could see all audio hardware in skype settings, instead of just pulseaudio
<at2500> mefisto: i dont have pulseaudio installed.
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<at2500> i already can configure skype exactly the way i do it with audacity
<at2500> mefisto: but if i do so, the skype sound is blurred and fuzzy and not understandable. in audacity or when i unmute it in kde i can hear me clearly
<mefisto__> at2500: what about kmix settings? do you have a mic boost in kmix?
<at2500_> yes. and its activated. if i just unmute it, i can hear me perfectly. the problem only appear when using skype.
<mefisto__> so kmix mic boost on or off, it sounds the same in skype?
#kubuntu 2010-03-13
<at2500_> no. if mic boost is off, it is very quiet. but still fuzzy
<mefisto__> at2500_: one more idea, do you have version 2.1.0.81 ?
<mefisto__> at2500_: there is a medibuntu package version 2.1.0.47 you never know, it might just work
<mefisto__> at2500_: http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/skype.html
<mefisto__> at2500_: sorry, the download links are dead. looks like skype has been removed from medibuntu
<at2500_> mefisto: jeah, i just figured that. sucks. i dont find any debs of older versions of skype anywhere
<at2500_> mefisto: aah.  some say it is an alsa issue
<at2500_> mefisto: the alsa version in the repos is outdated? hm
<coolface> sup guis
<police_officer> nm u
<coolface> :O
<netdaemon> anyone know if grub2 supports efi?
 * coolface 
<police_officer> :O
<coolface> netdaemon: totally
<netdaemon> i'd like to single boot a macbook pro without changing the partition table format
<netdaemon> nice
 * coolface 
<netdaemon> now if kubuntu had an EFI splash :)
<usuario_> NACER
<police_officer> hey guys i have a question. i installed kubuntu on my mac pro and then i tripped and fell on the mac pro and it fell over and now kubuntu doesn't start
<police_officer> what did i do wrong?
<police_officer> i stood it back up like it was
<police_officer> but now it doesnt do anything
<coolface> police_officer: sounds like you might need to re-format
<police_officer> oh
<police_officer> how do i do that?
<coolface> delete system32
<police_officer> on the mac pro or on this computer?
<Greggaz> Anyone able to help with a Wireless issue im having on Kubuntu
<police_officer> cause the mac pro doesn't do anything
<police_officer> Greggaz: coolface is really helping me out
<police_officer> maybe he can help you
<Greggaz> ive added my wireless network to network connections, Where is the Connect button?
<coolface> obv on the front
<Typos_King> Greggaz:      left-click the connection button on the tray, it will list the available networks
<Greggaz> Typos_King, its asking me if i wana go into panel settings
<Typos_King> ?
<Greggaz> Typos_King, where do u want me to click. as i see no Connection Button
<Typos_King> that means you don't have a network to connect to or so
<Greggaz> ive added the network to my network connections
<Typos_King> there's usually a white square with a round dot in the middle, meaning to be the connectivity icon, for knetworkmanager
<Typos_King> assuming knetworkmanager is running, which likely it's
<police_officer> i always had troubles with wireless in kubuntu, but a friend of mine said i should install gentoo
<police_officer> makes wireless a breeze
<Greggaz> Typos_King, kNetworkmanager is Running :)
<Greggaz> But no Wireless >.>
<Typos_King> sooooo left-click it
<Typos_King> what do you mean?   it shows no available networks?
<Greggaz> No there is no little "Box with a Dot in"
<Greggaz> ive got Network Manager open
<police_officer> Greggaz: if wireless is being a pain you should seriously look at gentoo, it's much easier to set up wireless
<coolface> open it more
<Typos_King> heh
<coolface> is it open enough?
<tijesus77> can the bot unkick me?
<tijesus77> i have a room to manage please
<Greggaz> coolface, KnetworkManager is open on my desktop i see my network "hub"
<coolface> ok what does the hub say
<Greggaz> last used: Never
<coolface> ok click it
<Greggaz> ok
<coolface> did you click it?
<Greggaz> done that
<Greggaz> yes :)
<coolface> ok click it more
<Typos_King> heheh
<Greggaz> double click?
<coolface> sure
<police_officer> also try right clicks
<Greggaz> it picks up my wireless
<coolface> nice
<Greggaz> i see "Karin1234"
<coolface> ok
<Greggaz> but.. how do i connect
<coolface> press in the password
<Greggaz> wireless security
<Greggaz> I entered the password
<coolface> and did you put it in?
<Greggaz> yes
<coolface> or did you just enter
<coolface> you have to password before you enter
<Greggaz> yeh ive put a password in
<Greggaz> which is from my router
<coolface> ok
<coolface> now plug it in
<Daughain> You make sure you chose the right encryption format, Greggaz?
<Greggaz> yeh my router is on WPA/Personal
<coolface> perfect
<coolface> k plug it in
<Greggaz> WPA-PSK
<coolface> awesome
<coolface> k
<coolface> now plug it in
<Greggaz> Plug what in?
<Greggaz> its an inbuilt wireless card
<coolface> the router
<Typos_King> heheh
<police_officer> you did have the router unplugged, didn't you?
<Greggaz> no because i have an ADSL Box
<police_officer> it won't work unless the router doesn't have power
<coolface> oh you're on ADSL?
<Greggaz> then how will i speak in here
<coolface> that changes everything
<coolface> ok
<coolface> first unplug it
<Greggaz> if i unplug my box it would dc me from here
<coolface> yea you'll need to do that
<coolface> and let the router power cycle
<Typos_King> ...
<coolface> srsly
<coolface> with the kwifimanager open
<Typos_King> Greggaz:     this a indoors wireless router  you want to connect to from another room, right?
<coolface> power cycle your modemrouter
<police_officer> uhh coolface aren't you ccna certified?
<Greggaz> yes Typos_King
<coolface> Greggaz: srsly you need to let it detect
<coolface> it's automagic if the router can power cycle while kwifi is scanning
 * coolface 
<Typos_King> Greggaz:     right-click knetworkmanager on the system tray, and open it, go to the Wireless tab, and do an Edit, or I think is Add, and do a Scan
<coolface> he ALRADY DID THAT
<Typos_King> I don't use .. knetworkmanger.... .. I use gnome's, which IMO is better so
<coolface> i like kde
<police_officer> wait
<Typos_King> heeh
<coolface> hence kubuntu
 * coolface 
<police_officer> did he set up wpa_supplicant first
<coolface> no he needs to power cycle
<police_officer> he needs to do that before connecting
<Typos_King> I like kde too, knetworkmanager sucks though
<Greggaz> what do i need to do first
<coolface> no gnome is terrible
<police_officer> power cycle
<Greggaz> ok 2mins
<police_officer> Greggaz: do a power cycle
<coolface> Greggaz: power cycle
<Typos_King> coolface   not the network manager
<coolface> yea
<coolface> totally
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> it shows you  don't use it :P
<coolface> i do
<coolface> kde is awesome
 * coolface 
<FloodBotK2> coolface: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coolface> k
<Typos_King> Greggaz:     right-click knetworkmanager on the system tray, and open it, go to the Wireless tab, and do an Edit, or I think is Add, and do a Scan
<coolface> http://pastebin.com/8zDdSyRb
<Typos_King> Greggaz:    when adding a new wireless entry in it, it has the option for the SSID to 'scan' for it, it'll show whatever is nearby accessible and you can click yours
<Gr3ggaz> right im back
<coolface> did you power cycle?
<Gr3ggaz> yes
 * coolface 
<Gr3ggaz> in Network Connections it says
<Gr3ggaz> Connection: Hub
<coolface> ok
<Gr3ggaz> Last used: Never
<coolface> click it
<Gr3ggaz> done
<coolface> you clicked it?
<Gr3ggaz> mhmm
<coolface> k click it more
<Gr3ggaz> i have
<police_officer> you might have to right click as well
<coolface> click around it
<Typos_King> lol
<Gr3ggaz> you guys taking the piss out of me?
<Typos_King> click it to death :P
<Greggaz> guys i only need this quick fix >.>
<coolface> Greggaz: why so joinquit
<Typos_King> Greggaz:    is the ... knetworkmanager running?    I gather you're accessing it from the system settings, lemme get you a screenshot of what it'd look  like on the tray
<coolface> oh wait
<coolface> did you reboot after power cycling?
<coolface> with knetworkmanager open
<coolface> and kwifi
<Greggaz> Typos_King, yes knetworkmanager is running
<Typos_King> Greggaz:    can you see it on the tray?
<coolface> hey guis
<coolface> can i run kubuntu on a mac?
<police_officer> i have kubuntu on a mac
<police_officer> well did
<police_officer> until i tripped and fell and broke it
<Greggaz> Typos_King, found it :)
<Greggaz> and its activating
<Greggaz> thanks for your help Typos_King :)
<Typos_King> hehe
<coolface> what about me?
<coolface> i helped
<Greggaz> thanks coolface :D
<coolface> np
 * coolface 
<Greggaz> Typos_King, all i had to do was click And add "System Tray"
<Greggaz> gah >.> tell im a windows user
<police_officer> hey Typos_King think you can help me with my question?
<Typos_King> Greggaz:    btw, once online, get gnome's better heheh, -> sudo apt-get network-manager-gnome;    is what I use, much simpler and reliable
<police_officer> okay
<police_officer> guiz
<Typos_King> police_officer:   if I know, sure :)
<police_officer> so i put kubuntu on my brand new mac pro, right?
<police_officer> works good and all for awhile
<police_officer> then i tripped over my obese cat and fell on the mac pro and it fell over
<police_officer> i put it back but now when i turn it on nothing happens
<police_officer> i think i broke kubuntu
<police_officer> what do i do now?
<Typos_King> reinstall it :)
<police_officer> hmm
<police_officer> well my kubuntu disc was inside the disc drive at the time
<police_officer> but now the drive doesn't open
<police_officer> so i dunno if it works
<Typos_King> ahh
<police_officer> oh wait
<Typos_King> the one big reason no to get apple optical drives
<police_officer> something's happening
<Greggaz> Typos_King, all im getting is "Preparing to connect"
<Typos_King> they don't have a pinhole you can stick to open it
<police_officer> k i get a bunch of stuff across my screen
<Typos_King> Greggaz:   ok..... sooo..... wat it :)
<police_officer> OH MY GOD WHAT THE HECK IS THAT
<coolface> Greggaz: did you put the password in hex?
<coolface> you have to hex for kubuntu
<police_officer> A PICTURE OF A DEAD RABBIT IS ON MY SCREEN
<coolface> convert
<Greggaz> omfg wtf
<police_officer> SOMEONE HACKED ME
<police_officer> WHO DID IT
<FloodBotK2> police_officer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coolface> :O
<Typos_King> ohhh boy
<police_officer> someone in here hacked me
<police_officer> i know it
<police_officer> who did it
 * coolface 
<Greggaz> Typos_King, What do i have to do now?
<Typos_King> Greggaz:    not sure on the hex part... just click on the tray icon, add a new wireless, and include your password
<police_officer> guys
<police_officer> seriosuly
<police_officer> my mom's gonna be home soon
<Typos_King> Greggaz:    did it ever connect?
<police_officer> she'll beat me if she sees this
<police_officer> guys
<police_officer> this is my moms computer
<police_officer> please
<police_officer> she loves cats and a dead cat on her screen will make her cry
<Typos_King> Greggaz:    "preparing to connect' is good so long the network information is corrrect you know
<police_officer> how can i make it go away
<Greggaz> yey it works now
<Typos_King> Greggaz:    btw, once online, get gnome's better heheh, -> sudo apt-get network-manager-gnome;    is what I use, much simpler and reliable
<Greggaz> ok
<Typos_King> don't forget to do a -> sudo apt-get update; before using apt-get install :)
<Greggaz> yah its doing its updates now
<coolface> >implying you don't need to sudo
<coolface> guys
<coolface> can someone help me wiht my ubuntu?
<antonio_> ciao!!!
<antonio_> italia??
<Typos_King> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<netdaemon> any tips on getting kubuntu 9.10 connected to a wireless network with a hidden essid?
<netdaemon> iv tried adding the connection by hand, no go
<robertzaccour> how is kde 4.4?
<mjec> Hey all, I have a fresh 9.10 install, have just managed to get graphics card to show the right resolution (1280x1024) but KDE itself is massively zoomed in - Resolution of like 320ish, so can't do anything in the gui... ideas on how to change resolution from command line?
<mjec> It's like I need to change the size of the desktop in px, rather than screen resolution
<mkquist> mjec: have assistive technologies turned on?
<mkquist> mjec: sounds like it
<mjec> hmmm, I've managed to get a little better by genkdmconf and restarting kdm
<mjec> mkquist: not that I can see
<mkquist> mjec: hmm, just sounds like it, but honestly im not running kd3 desktop, so I could be wrong there
<mkquist> mjec: just tossing that out there
<mjec> Hmm... my screen's OSD shows that it's getting input from th graphics  card at 1280x1024, but KDM's display settings show 640x512
<Mr_Sonoma> what would yall suggest using to view MS project files (.mpp)?
<netdaemon> awww there doesn't appear to be a gui option to disable tap to click
<rogue780> how do I sync kubuntu with ubunu one?
<Mr_Sonoma> what do you mean sync? what are you trying to accomplish?
<rogue780> from what I understand, ubuntu one is a cloud service that allows one to synchronize a folder with the magical cloud
<rogue780> so that is what im trying to accomplish
<netdaemon> well if i get tap to click disabled, i'll be happy
<tamran> hi guys, if I installed Kubuntu 8.04 and used the latest ppa to get KDE 4.4, would this be an OK combination?
<dthacker> hello,  I'm having some problems with a flash online game in Firefox and Kubuntu 9.10.  The game vendor is suggesting an upgrade.   How can I determine my current version and find an upgrade.
<RelookNA> hi guyz
<RelookNA> how do I see youtube flash movies?
<RelookNA> using firefox
<dthacker> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RelookNA> tks!
<tamran> anyone here try using Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4.4?
<tamran> such as using the karmic backports with it? is it too far removed?
<xjjk> tamran: it's probably much too far removed
<tamran> ok, thanks
<gregg> omg - stupidest question EVER - what hotkeys do I use to switch between desktops in karmic??? Google's giving me mixed messages :i
<tamran> hey everyone
<tamran> if I wanted to install the alpha3 kubuntu, how would I go about that? I've got a fresh kubuntu install
<tamran> fresh 9.10 that is
<tamran> hello? :)
<bazhang> tamran, lucid 10.04 ?
<tamran> bazhang: I hope to just upgrade to it if possible, instead of downloading the ISO
<tamran> you know ... so I can test the upgrade method
<bazhang> tamran, it's still alpha; #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support
<tamran> and also so I don't have to bother burning another cd :)
<tamran> bazhang: nobody there knows the KDE command to do the upgrade
<bazhang> tamran, that is the correct channel, just be patient
<tamran> ok, no problem
<tamran> I hope I can test the upgrade ... I like to find bugs :)
<Guest32071> when does compcache hit kubuntu?
<forest> 4to eto
<ivan_> hi
<forest> hi
<ivan_> how can change themes? say chsnge to a windows 7 theme
<forest> someone alive here?
<amjad_> is there any kubuntu user
<tamran> I think they're all sleeping ... shhh! :)
<amogorkon> not me :)
<amogorkon> but too late
<aperson> tamran, who needs to burn a cd when you have a flash drive? :)
<tamran> heh
<bazhang> unetbootin should do it
<drox> Buongiorno
<pulaski> Hi, I trying out a new version of firefox on my kubuntu 9.10.  I had to update my sources.list with the command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable.  Instead of changing /etx/apt/sources.list the command created a new dir "sources.list.d".  I did a "sudo apt-get update".  Is this the same as adding a new repositroy to sources.list?
<pulaski> Does anyone know of a firefox developers channel where this question may be more approiate?
<ivan_> hi guys
<ivan_> how can I install the bible on to my Kubuntu?
<bazhang> !info bible-kjv
<ubottu> bible-kjv (source: bible-kjv): King James Version of the Bible: user interface program.. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.23 (karmic), package size 109 kB, installed size 280 kB
<lalalol> hey everyone
<Peace-> hey
<lalalol> who's running kde 4.4.1?
<shadeslayer> me
<shadeslayer> lalalol: its pretty good :)
<lalalol> k, mind helping me? :P
<shadeslayer> lalalol: sure,whats the issue?
<Peace-> lalalol: me
<shadeslayer> im in a pretty good mood... getting 200KBps out of my 128 kbps connection.... :D
<lalalol> i created a shortcut for firefox on my desktop and when i hover over it, i get this + or - thing, i disabled it in dolphin, but i cant seem to find a way to disable it on my desktop
<lalalol> lol nice
<shadeslayer> lalalol: ah thats the folder view widget i presume
<shadeslayer> lalalol: you cant change that i think
<lalalol> yeah, i use folder view cause desktop view didnt work :/
<shadeslayer> lalalol: downloading stuff takes like 5 mins....
<shadeslayer> lalalol: desktop view doesnt work?
<shadeslayer> how come?
<lalalol> yeah, i cant refresh the desktop when im on desktop view
<lalalol> when i download to desktop view it doesnt appear, it does in the folder in dolphin though
<shadeslayer> lalalol: actually it refreshes so quickly i cant even notice it
<Peace-> lalalol: http://imagebin.ca/view/wkFNw-i.html
<lalalol> Peace-, what about that screenie?
<lalalol> Peace-, its the same time here btw, u in europe :P
<Peace-> italy man =)
<Peace-> i have to go
<seawolf> hi Peace- :)
<Peace-> bye good thing to everyone
<lalalol> cya Peace-
<shadeslayer> cya
<lalalol> shadeslayer, wanna pm?
<shadeslayer> lalalol: why?
<lalalol> got some more problems with 4.4.1
<shadeslayer> lalalol: in the channel then please
<shadeslayer> i can answer here too
<lalalol> aight, the taskbar has stripes on it
<shadeslayer> lalalol: can you pastebin that image?
<lalalol> shadeslayer, u know that default wallpaper that 4.4.1 brings?
<lalalol> the baby blue one
<shadeslayer> lalalol: its ethias
<lalalol> yeah that one
<shadeslayer> yeah
<lalalol> well, the taskbar has the design from it
<shadeslayer> um thats the default theme
<lalalol> so i cant remove those stripes?
<shadeslayer> lalalol: just change the theme,have a look at : kde-look.org
<lalalol> k, hold on
<shadeslayer> lalalol: just go to : System settings > Appearence > Style > Workspace > Get new themes
<lalalol> yeah, i took oxygen, its pretty nice
<lalalol> but!
<lalalol> the kickoff logo changed now >.<
<lalalol> i always have to change that
<lalalol> shadeslayer, is it normal that the windows still have that grey air design?
<shadeslayer> lalalol: yep
<lalalol> weird
<shadeslayer> lalalol: thats the window manager
<shadeslayer> lalalol: the theme is plasma
<lalalol> oh thx, ill change that
<shadeslayer> lalalol: yeah its in the same window,in appearences
<lalalol> cant find it, which category in appearances?
<lalalol> shadeslayer, u sure its there?
<shadeslayer> lalalol: yeah sorry
<shadeslayer> lalalol: i wandered off :)
<lalalol> shadeslayer, i cant find it :S
<shadeslayer> btw does anyone here know how to get best compression of a avi movie using tar?
<shadeslayer> lalalol: one sec
<lalalol> k
<shadeslayer> lalalol: its in Windows > Win deco
<lalalol> it says oxygen
<shadeslayer> lalalol: yeah so change it to whatever else you like
<lalalol> there isnt any black thing like the black oxygen taskbar
<shadeslayer> lalalol: probably not.. try installing aurorae
<lalalol> shadeslayer, isnt that unlogical? if u chose oxygen for the taskbar its black, but if u chose oxygen for the windows its white
<shadeslayer> lalalol: hehe... well you can change the color if thats what you want
<lalalol> how? :o
<shadeslayer> lalalol: same window,colors
<lalalol> shadeslayer, sorry i dont understand
<lalalol> appearances, what then?
<shadeslayer> lalalol: 2nd icon : Colors
<lalalol> i have obsidian coast now
<shadeslayer> lalalol: yeah thats nice
<lalalol> gonna change the colors in quassel now tho, cuz im typing black lol
<tamran> how does transmission client work in KDE?
<lalalol> this theme owns!!!!!!!! i feel like im a hacker lol
<tamran> what theme? :)
<lalalol> obsidian coast
<tamran> that's the theme I'm using
<tamran> nice and dark
<lalalol> yeah
<lalalol> i feel like im a hacker :D
<tamran> heh
<tamran> it's a solid theme
<tamran> some gnome apps get a little funny with it though
<tamran> such as the chrome start page
<shadeslayer> lalalol: install plasma theme glowglass cupertino
<lalalol> chrome start page? :s
<tamran> the browser
<lalalol> shadeslayer, where?
<lalalol> tamran, yeah, it still has the blue titlebar
<tamran> the start page has white text inside if white windows ... it's a gtk inside kde issue I think
<lalalol> woah!!!! i have skype in the same colors now
<lalalol> im a hacker xD
<tamran> I think you mean hax0r
<tamran> :P
<lalalol> shadeslayer, im searching for "glowglass cupertino" in the theme window, cant find it
<lalalol> ffs, messed up quassel
<lalalol> woah, kopete with the pidgin dark theme owns
<lalalol> im feeling the power of Linux
<lalalol> tamran, u have skype? its for a question about it
<ToraToraTora> hello, I got problem with xpackagekit! I can't install or uninstall anything. xpackagekit says: cannot get exclusive lock.
<Peace-> ToraToraTora: you have to kill the other process that is using root stuff
<Peace-> i guess another istance of software installation is still alive
<Peace-> so .
<Peace-> or you reboot ....
<ToraToraTora> reboot won't  help
<Peace-> omg..
<Peace-> man... kill the other process
<Peace-> if you are able to find it.
<ToraToraTora> I can't find it...
<Peace-> so reboot.
<ToraToraTora> eh?!
<Peace-> please write here what it says when you type on konsole
<Peace-> sudo apt-get update
<Peace-> if you get the same message like exlcusive lock please reboot.
<Peace-> that is the easier solution.
<ToraToraTora> my boot is full
<ToraToraTora> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Peace-> ToraToraTora: so...
<Peace-> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Peace-> in konsole
<ToraToraTora> BOOT IS FULL
<Peace-> omg
<ToraToraTora> ya
<Peace-> i am giving upd with you
<Peace-> type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ToraToraTora> gzip: stdout: No space left on device / update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-19-generic
<ToraToraTora> so there no room on boot
<newyork> hi
<Peace-> ToraToraTora: so...
<ToraToraTora> Im tring to uninstall older cores, but I can't beacause of the lock
<Peace-> so  sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get remove somekernelimagestuff
<newyork> guys i have a problem. in my ubuntu i can just have one audio output. for example i listening music at mpd, and as soon as i start a video with vlc player, the mpd sound turns off and i have du restart it after vlc is closed
<ToraToraTora> what goes here -> somekernelimagestuff?
<Peace-> ToraToraTora: the older kernel version
<ToraToraTora> does it work just with 2.6.31-14?
<ToraToraTora> sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get remove 2.6.31-14 ?
<malic> Can i copy my home folder to an external drive and access it with a mac? Or are there problems with the rights?
<cuznt> not sure
<cuznt> i can get all files on my pc that are windows
<cuznt> but not the other way around
<cuznt> as per on windowz i can not see my kubuntu shares
<cuznt> still an external drive seems fine.. that should work. does mac have special naming properties?
<lalalol> tamran, u there?
<lalalol> hi, im having a problem with kopete, in certain chats the text i type gets highlighted and in other chats it doesnt, who can explain that?
<srdjan> any idea why xsane segfaults when starting up?
<Peace-> srdjan: xane? use skanlite
<srdjan> why?
<srdjan> is it better?
<Peace-> easier for kde ...
<Peace-> no need of xane here .
<srdjan> ok thanks. installed it - will plug in the printer after i have breakfast :)
<Peace-> :)
<lalalol> Peace-, can u help me?
<Peace-> lalalol: sorry man i don't use kopete so much
<lalalol> k
<tolbazy> тест
<lalalol> ive discovered already 15 bugs when just playing with themes
<lalalol> why doesnt my theme change when i click apply?
<lalalol> help, why doesnt my theme change?
<shadeslayer> lalalol: which theme?
<lalalol> shadeslayer, i installed glowglass and i cant change back to oxygen
<shadeslayer> lemme try
<lalalol> no dont try it or ur stuck too
<shadeslayer> im already on glowglass
<lalalol> oh
<shadeslayer> works here
<lalalol> :s
<dany> hi all
<lalalol> how do u remove a theme btw?
<dany> I have a pavilion dv5 and I don't succeed to suspend to ram, I got only a screen block, I mean, the pc doesn't suspend, it only makes the screen black and if I move the mouse there is a login prompt
<shadeslayer> lalalol: dunno :)
<lalalol> :'(
<shadeslayer> lalalol: try googling
<lalalol> didnt find anything
<shadeslayer> lalalol: hmm... weird... i cant change back to glowglass
<shadeslayer> or any of the other themes
<lalalol> see!?
<lalalol> glowglass messes up
<shadeslayer> lalalol: i thought you said i could not change to oxygen
<shadeslayer> i cant change back to glowglass
<lalalol> but u have the same problem, u cant change themes anymore
<shadeslayer> got a idea
<lalalol> sudo apt-get remove glowglass-theme-pack?
<dany> any idea?
<shadeslayer> lalalol: nope
<lalalol> what then?
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> got ot to change
<shadeslayer> *it
<lalalol> tell me plz
<shadeslayer> lalalol: ok do this,click on the theme you want to apply
<lalalol> ok
<shadeslayer> lalalol: click apply and open a terminal
<shadeslayer> lalalol: now type : killall plasma-desktop
<shadeslayer> lalalol: now type : kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<shadeslayer> lalalol: after its done type : plasma-desktop : and voila!
<lalalol> ok
<shadeslayer> its a problem with the cache
<lalalol> awesome, gotta go to the toilet now
<shadeslayer> dunno if cupertino is responsible or kde
<dany> no one?
<shadeslayer> btw i want transperent borders,how do i get those?
<lalalol> Oxymoron, !!!!!!!!!!
<lalalol> hey
<Oxymoron> lalalol: Hey?
<lalalol> found any new awesome theme?
<lalalol> or made one?
<lalalol> wb shadeslayer
<lalalol> shadeslayer, i got some more problems with my system, i once installed a language and removed it but some apps still remain in that language
<Benkinooby> hi, i wanted to make a button for starting vlc with with a certain radio stream. i drag&dropped it from the kmenu to the plasma workspace, righklicked -> "icon settings"   -> "application"-> and replaced "vlc %U" witch "vlc http:// streamaddress" in the Command field. the icon shanged from the vlc symbol to question mark. when i changed back to "vlc %U" it stayed like this an
<Benkinooby> and vlc is to be found in lost&found in the kmenu instead of multimedia
<Benkinooby> i reinstalled, no change
<lalalol> Benkinooby, if you want to make a shortcut on your desktop i can help
<Benkinooby> lalalol: for this, i have no problem. what troubles me is that the vlc is not recognized as "vlc" anymore.
<Benkinooby> lalalol: it doesnt use the icon anymore and is not listed in the multmedia part of kmenu
<lalalol> so it works but the icon is missing?
<lalalol> Benkinooby, right click it, properties, then click that question mark and search for the icon, select it, hit ok, hit ok, and done
<Benkinooby> lalalol: yes. and additionally it is not listed in multimedia.
<Benkinooby> lalalol: i allrdy tried this... cant find the right icon
<shadeslayer> lalalol: ah that can happen,system cache hasnt been refreshed
<lalalol> Benkinooby, yeah, i cant help with the last one sorry
<lalalol> Benkinooby, make sure you choose the right category
<shadeslayer> ok ill brb
<lalalol> shadeslayer, how do i completely uninstall it then?
<shadeslayer> lalalol: uninstall what?
<lalalol> the language
<Benkinooby> lalalol: the strange thing, is that after reinstall of vlc, the prob is still there
<shadeslayer> lalalol: you already have it uninstalled,if apt-get says so,just refresh system cache,close all apps and logout and login
<lalalol> Benkinooby, you sure you took the right category?
<shadeslayer> lalalol: like i said its the system cache.. kde has a system cache in /var
<lalalol> shadeslayer, ive done that, even rebooted a lot of times cause its been a week ago or so
<shadeslayer> lalalol: oh..ok try removing it via aptitude and then check via dpkg -l | grep name ,
<shadeslayer> lalalol: ill brb
<Benkinooby> lalalol: yes, i started with application category but nothing to be found. but still i am confused, because the completely removed vlc and reinstalled, and still the prob exists
<lalalol> Benkinooby, then im afraid i cant help, sorry
<Benkinooby> :/
<lalalol> try google or so
<Benkinooby> lalalol: can you tell me the content of your folder /home/<username>/.local/share/applications ?
<lalalol> sure, just a sec
<lalalol> a folder of wine, "defaults.list", and then some wine files
<Benkinooby> no vlc.desktop?
<lalalol> i dont have vlc
<lalalol> Benkinooby, try to make a shortcut for lets say firefox
<lalalol> if you have that installed?
<Benkinooby> hahaha, it worked
<lalalol> ?
<Benkinooby> i just removed the file /home/<username>/.local/share/applications/vlc.desktop
<lalalol> lol
<lalalol> hey shadeslayer
<Benkinooby> it seems that this folder contains all the "extra" setting i do
<Benkinooby> so it falls back to default, when i remove it
<lalalol> and you still have lost & found in your kmenu?
<lalalol> do you*
<Benkinooby> lalalol: no, it's gone
<lalalol> :o
<Benkinooby> everything is back to normal
<Benkinooby> :D
<Benkinooby> l love love love linux (especially kubuntu)!!!!
<lalalol> :)
<paul_> greets peepe
<paul_> peeps :)
<lalalol> bbs
<JediMaster> ok, stupid question, what's the name of the installer on the kubuntu live cd?
<JediMaster> there's no link on the desktop to start it up ("The process for the desktop protocol died unexpectedly")
<lalalol> wubi.exe i think
<JediMaster> I mean the linux based installer that is meant to be on the desktop
<Benkinooby> JediMaster: you got the live cd up and running, and now u want to install?
<JediMaster> indeed
<Benkinooby> JediMaster: check the menus.
<chadkister> I need help ubdating ubuntu
<chadkister> I get this error message:
<chadkister> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<chadkister> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<chadkister> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<chadkister> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/Release
<chadkister> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/Release
<FloodBotK1> chadkister: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chadkister> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release
<chadkister> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Benkinooby> chadkister: hey mister, use pastebin or something...
<Benkinooby> JediMaster: when you boot from cd, you can choose to install straight away
<Benkinooby> JediMaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=select_install.jpg
<JediMaster> Benkinooby, yeah think I just walked away and let it select the top option by default
<Benkinooby> JediMaster: np
<JediMaster> the machine was painfully slow so didn't want to go and reboot it lol
<JediMaster> 256mb ram...
<Benkinooby> JediMaster: when it is slow, you can also do an alternate install
<JediMaster> yeah may do thanks
<Benkinooby> JediMaster: the alternate version is made for older/slower pc, maybe you think about using it
<Benkinooby> JediMaster: you can also use xubuntu
<chadkister> I did paste sorry this is my first time using this chat
<Benkinooby> chadkister: no problem, just next time think of it... also, the bot will not care about it and will kick joun ;)
<Benkinooby> you
<JediMaster> just need to set it up as a print server, does xubuntu have any of the graphical setup for the printers?
<Benkinooby> JediMaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/index.html this is to set up alternate install, maybe you have a look at it
<JediMaster> yeah used it a few times years ago, thanks
<Benkinooby> JediMaster: ubuntu is a little bit heavy for just beeing a print server... all the stuff that comes with ubuntu... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/whats-the-best-distro-for-a-home-fileprint-server-w-windows-clients-521763/?s=fd658e34f78132892aaf9455645a92fa
<Benkinooby> chadkister: hmm... i try to find out more about your issue
<Benkinooby> JediMaster: xfce has a graphical interface for printer setup
<RaGNORAK> hi i kind of lost my task bar partially
<RaGNORAK> i can't find the programs that are running
<RaGNORAK> http://ask-leo.com/why_dont_running_programs_show_in_my_taskbar.html               <------------this sums up my problem but in kubuntu
<RaGNORAK> can someone help?
<shadeslayer> RaGNORAK: just a moment
<shadeslayer> RaGNORAK: ok press the cashew icon on the far left of the taskbar and click add widgets
<RaGNORAK> ok
<RaGNORAK> which widget to add?
<shadeslayer> RaGNORAK: search for task bar
<shadeslayer> taskmanager i mean
<shadeslayer> then drag the widget and drop it into the panel
<RaGNORAK> awesome thanks
<shadeslayer> RaGNORAK: yaw
<RaGNORAK> now to fix that sucker in place so my cousin doesnt remove it again >_>
<shadeslayer> RaGNORAK: hmm lock widgets
<shadeslayer> use the cashew again :)
<RaGNORAK> ya found that one alright
<RaGNORAK> ty
<shadeslayer> :)
<loki87> hey ;)
<loki87> how can i access my blackberry 8120 mediadate like music,phontos eg
<reanimation> #youtube_ipl
<reanimation> check this cahannel once plz
<abhifx_> hi there! i am having a major problem while installing nvidia drivers. can someone help me plz?
<schweegi> how can i entrace in the ubuntu irc channel ?
<otswim> i got device busy when doing a speaker-test; what would i restart to make it work again?
<MacMan_it> abhifx_: have you tried using envyng? it will do the installation for you
<abhifx_> MacMan_it, my problem is more severe
<abhifx_> its a bit long, if u r ready to help then let me explain
<srdjan> why is resizing kde 4.x plasma widgets so *slow* ?
<DarkSam> plop
<RaGNORAK> hi, how do you create a new user ?
<KiRiLoS> Hello, i am having some trouble with skype.I get this error when i run it:     bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111) , the problem is that other people cant hear me but my mic works great with other apps.Thanks
<RaGNORAK> i can't seem to find users and groups
<KiRiLoS> RaGNORAK, Kmenu->System Settings->Advanced->User Managment
<faultline> How do I install a .deb file?
<KiRiLoS> faultline, you double click it.
<RaGNORAK> KiRiLoS:  ty got it
<KiRiLoS> RaGNORAK, nope
<Guest99683> lol
<Benkinooby> hi, i am trying to get the differernce of themes/styles, window decorations and aurorae in kde.
<Guest99683> wow
<mefisto__> aurorae?
<Benkinooby> themes and styles are for the general appearance like plasma, system bar and so on
<Benkinooby> mefisto__: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=81&PHPSESSID=0e48bbf2f384dd82e0f4965aaf552e19
<Guest99683> umi tadz nekdo cesky
<Benkinooby> hmmm. when i cange the theme/style the windows don't change.. so the window decorations are for the windows.
<spirov92> hi, just installed kubuntu, and it has some ati drivers, but they're awfully slow in combination with compiz
<spirov92> they make the Xorg process take up like 60% CPU when I move a window or something
<spirov92> I had the same problem on openSUSE, btw
<spirov92> can anyone help?
<spirov92> even with non-compositing kwin, it takes up lots of CPU when I move windows
<spirov92> btw is there a GUI for setting up mount points for devices?
<spirov92> I'm totally new to kubuntu
<mefisto__> spirov92: mountmanager is one. there may be others available too
<spirov92> mefisto__: thanks
<CartoonCat> Hellos
<CartoonCat> Im having a issue with getting my Cannon A310 to show up. anyone know much about getting cams to work? It worked in gentoo with KDE just fine so i know it does work
<faultline> How do I find the directory of a program
<CartoonCat> faultline: you mean like where it is installed at, or, like where it stores its save information
<faultline> Installed at like....
<faultline> I wanna do wine home/faultline/ect
<faultline> See if it makes it work better
<CartoonCat> faultline: wine holds stuff in /home/<yourusername>/.wine/
<CartoonCat> and its not going to make it work better
<faultline> I dont see a .wine folder
<faultline> Well
<faultline> This is what occurs
<CartoonCat> anything with a . first is hidden
<CartoonCat> its there
<faultline> I start cohupdater by double clicking from the button...it locks on the updater
<faultline> Was gonna see if running it through terminal would make it run
<CartoonCat> ok, for THAT you want to do:
<CartoonCat> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Pro <press tab>/
<CartoonCat> then ls, and figure out where CoH is at, its likely under a the manuf name then Coh
<CartoonCat> then you do wine appname.exe
<faultline> I found it its like /home/faultline/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/City of Heroes/cohupdater.exe
<CartoonCat> ok, so you need to do:
<CartoonCat> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Cit <press tab> <press enter>
<CartoonCat> then wine cohupdater.exe
<faultline> Do I need to complete that line you made?
<faultline> Or basic copy and paste rofl
<CartoonCat> thats what pressing tab should do
<CartoonCat> cause you need to escape the spaces
<faultline> escape te spaces?
<faultline> And it says no such file or directory...
<CartoonCat> linux doesnt handle spaces in file names/paths the same as windows does
<faultline> O.o
<CartoonCat> the space means "new command or argument to the previous command" basicly
<CartoonCat> ok try
<CartoonCat> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/City" "of" "Heroes/
<faultline> im sorry I am very new to kubuntu rofl
<CartoonCat> that is ok
<faultline> Same problem
<faultline> O.o
<CartoonCat> erm
<faultline> Do i need to make it ProgramFiles?
<CartoonCat> DOH~!
<faultline> instead of Program Files
<CartoonCat> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program" "Files/City" "of" "Heroes/
<CartoonCat> gotta escape THAT space too
<mefisto__> either enclose the whole lot with quotes, or put a \ (the escape character) before each space
<faultline> Error calling setsockopt, ending socket buffer size is not what we told it! (131072!=262142)
<faultline> O.o
<CartoonCat> faultline: thats from running wine cohupdater?
<nonameNN> the only way to configure desktop zoom with kwin is using the keyboard¡
<mefisto__> eg, "Program Files" or Program\ Files
<nonameNN> i meant, we cant use the mouse for zooming the desktop?
<CartoonCat> ah that works too, tab competion doesnt work right with it so i never do it that way
<faultline> lol...
<faultline> Yeah CartoonCat.
<faultline> Any clue what that error means
<CartoonCat> yea wine screwed up the networking support, again
<CartoonCat> iirc thats the same error i got for divine divinity back at 1.0
<mefisto__> faultline: something to try: wine emulates WinXP environment by default. changing that to another version of windows (eg win98) may work
<CartoonCat> assuming it ever worked for you, your best bet is to update to latest or downgrade to the last known working version
<CartoonCat> ah that could work if the app detects the os and does its networking diffrently based on that
<CartoonCat> with DD, it wasnt a option
<faultline> O,o
<faultline> How can i fix this...lol....
<faultline> Im a dumbass to linux
<CartoonCat> well do like mefisto__said, change the default os it runs as
<CartoonCat> type winecfg
<faultline> How thought rofl....oh wait terminal>winecfg?
<CartoonCat> change the os from xp to 2k or vista
<CartoonCat> ya
<faultline> It was on vista, so I just set it back to xp lol
<faultline> Still the same issue
<CartoonCat> faultline: try them all
<faultline> xp, vista, 2000 no go, gonna try the older versions, but not sure coh will worlk
<mefisto__> faultline: wine is always hit and miss. you could search for the program on appdb.winehq.org for tips on getting it to work
<faultline> Tried this
<faultline> no works lol nothing about my issue
<mefisto__> faultline: what version of wine? did you install from ubuntu repo or the winehq repo?
<faultline> I think I just did sudo apt-get wine or something lol not sure on version
<faultline> How do I find out
<mefisto__> faultline: in konsole, wine --version
<faultline> 1.1.40
<tamran> hello, what is nepomuk?
<faultline> Mefisto__ it is version 1.1.40...:/  Should I uninstall that and then install and older version?
<tamran> and what is Virtuoso Soprano plugin?
<faultline> Apparently 1.1.39 is silver
<mefisto__> faultline: it's something you could try, but my guess is it won't be any better
<faultline> How can I uninstall stuff lol... O.o
<mefisto__> faultline: sudo apt-get remove <package-name>
<faultline> Alrighty....but yeah, 1.1.31 is GOLD to CoH
<faultline> So how abouts 1.0.1 or whatever that is most stable?
<noaXess> is there a way to simple restart sound?
<mefisto__> noaXess: sudo service alsa-utils restart
<faultline> When I remove wine will it remove the programs and the games I have installed?  Its fine if it does rofl...maybe this will make Requiem work
<mefisto__> faultline: no it won't. if you want that, use purge instead of remove, or just delete the .wine folder that holds all the programs and wine settings
<faultline> How do I change the network settings in wine?
<faultline> Still getting same errors as before- I have tried all the windows versions, and all the variant versions of wine,...
<mefisto__> faultline: might want to try asking in #winehq channel
<noaXess> mefisto__: aha. okay... wil try that
<spirov92> hi, how do I include ~/bin in bash search paths?
<spirov92> will it work if I add ~/bin to $PATH in /etc/profile?
<ToraToraTora> Help! I get HDMI audio output from system setting sound test button, but none from any other program ??
<wizkoder> I search for a program that checks my email every minute and when the subject matches a search text notifies me. dies this exist for kde?
<spirov92> wizkoder: maybe some filter trick in kmail?
<spirov92> (thought I prefer thunderbird)
<usuario_> <embed src="http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/yt-jSK2F7Rdad8/skone_vs_invert_flv.swf" width="400" height="345" wmode="transparent" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" name="Metacafe_yt-jSK2F7Rdad8"> </embed><br><font size = 1><a href="http://www.metacafe.com/watch/yt-jSK2F7Rdad8/skone_vs_invert_flv/">Skone Vs Invert.flv</a> - <a href="http://www.met
<usuario_> .com/">The best bloopers are here</a></font>
<FloodBotK1> usuario_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tamran> howdy everyone
<tamran> what is nepomuk? and why do I need it? is that some kind of indexing service?
<human> Gentlemen, who knows, how korrectly organize the keyboard layout switching in KDE 3.5?
<human> I want to type Finnish, Czech and English, but I can do it only through Ctrl + 1 not from CTrl + Shift or other normal kombinations.
<mefisto__> tamran: you don't need it. it lets you do searches for file contents, emails, contacts, tagged images, etc
<tamran> how do I stop KDE from bugging me about it?
<mefisto__> tamran: bugging you how?
<human> tamran, how?
<islington> is there a way to manually add my ipod touch to amarok; currently I am using gtkpod to sync it after installing the whole iFuse thing.
<tamran> well, when I boot up the information applet gives me an error
<tamran> also, pulseaudio gives me an error
<human> wow
<mefisto__> tamran: you can disable nepomuk in systemsettings, advanced tab
<human> tamran, it have begun after the installation from CD of after upgrade?
<tamran> after upgrade
<human> tamran, it is hard
<tamran> I upgraded from 9.10 to lucid last night/this morning
 * tamran is going to disable nepomuk
<mefisto__> tamran: it might be called desktop search, don't really know in lucid
<tamran> yeah, it's desktop search ... typed nepomuk in search and that was the only icon left with color
<tamran> man, this KDE install uses much less ram than the gnome install
<tamran> like 150mb less
<human> tamran, it is famous feature of ubuntu. I have had totally fallen system for two times after upgrade. Try to create new user and watch it is happens with new account. Maybe the cause is your settings from previous versions
<tamran> I think it might be a little more cpu intensive out of the box, but quite impressive
<human> ?
<human> Who are using KDE 3.5?
<tamran> human: perhaps, I just did the following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8961374#post8961374
<human> tamran: it is alpha
<tamran> human: of course, but I feel someone needs to step up and test such upgrades.
<mefisto__> tamran: you might want to use do-release-upgrade next time you upgrade. look at the --help for options
<tamran> mefisto__: oh? I didn't know that was an option, thanks for the tip!
<spirov92> where can I see the exact model of my graphics card? I can't remember what it was
<tamran> mefisto__: can I try that option now?
<tamran> or will it bork my system?
<tamran> ... I guess I'm curious what other steps are missing by doing it the manual way?
<ToraToraTora> Help! I get HDMI audio output from system setting sound test button, but none from any program?
<mefisto__> tamran: it probably won't work if you're already running lucid
<felipe_crimson> hi guys. whats the package name for thats basics games like solitaire?
<tamran> mefisto__: is there a way to find out what it did to clean up and such?
<mefisto__> tamran: don't know
<tamran> mefisto__: can you confirm that the command would be: sudo do-dist-upgrade -m desktop
<mefisto__> spirov92: lshw -c display
<tamran> I'll reply to that forum post to help others
<spirov92> mefisto__: thanks
<mefisto__> tamran: that should work (but it's do-release-upgrade) and to upgrade to lucid you would need the -d switch too, since it's not officially released yet
<spirov92> I'm currently fighting the ati drivers. the proprietary one seems to not support my card, and radeon takes up 40% CPU when I move a window. can anyone help?
<mefisto__> tamran: I would also do the upgrade in a virtual terminal instead of konsole, just to be safer (no X crashes or freezes)
<wizkoder> I installed kbiff as mail notifier. works so far. But I need it to inform me only on mails with a soecific subject. is that possible?
<tamran> thanks a bunch mefisto__, I posted a quick note at the end and edited my post
<spirov92> when I turn on compiz, the plasma desktop goes black. panel's still fine. can anyone help?
<spirov92> also asked in #compiz, no reply yet tho
<felipe_crimson> whats the package name for the VMWARE (virtual machine)?
<felipe_crimson> is available on kubuntu?
<mefisto__> spirov92: maybe plasma-desktop has crashed? alt-F2 and type plasma-desktop to start it
<spirov92> mefisto__: no, tried that, and the panel is still visible
<human> felipe crimson: use qtemu and qemu in Kubuntu
<human> not vmware is for windows
<human> felipe_crimson: sudo aptitude install qtemu
<human> felipe_crimson you will be able to create virtual machines and run different operation systems in them
<felipe_crimson> I'll try that, thanks anyway. I use to know the vmware
<felipe_crimson> human: I'm using the kubuntu and gnu/linux for a short time. thanks for the advices
<villemv> virtualbox is what you are "supposed to" use
<felipe_crimson> human:  how I configure the qtemu?
<human> felipe_crimson, have you installed that?
<felipe_crimson> human: yes. I'm trying to run windows xp for a test. and says: "no bootable device"
<human> felipe_crimson, you must launch QtEmu
<human> felipe_crimson press "create new machine", set the boot option from CD image, set virtual HDD size and start the machine
<felipe_crimson> human: I already do that. then one mensage says: no bootable device
<human> felipe_crimson, you are trying to boot from CD?
<felipe_crimson> human: no.
<human> felipe_crimson, CD-image?
<lalalol> who can help please? a week or so ago i installed a language on my system, removed it, but some apps are still in that removed language, during that week i have prob "rebooted" like 6 times
<felipe_crimson> human: no. I just choose  the option windows xp then I push the start button
<human> felipe_crimson, have the bootable CD?
<felipe_crimson> human: no.
<felipe_crimson> human: Do I have to install the windows xp with a cd, right?
<felipe_crimson> human: I think the qtemu already have the windows xp installed.
<human> felipe_crimson, yes you cannot start virtual machine without it, it is true form qtemu and vmware. Virtual Machine works with bootable CD like you install OS to you computer. Virtual Machine creates virtual computer(hardware) you can work with, but now virtual SOFTWARE
<felipe_crimson> human: ok. thanks.
<srdjan> grr wtf. is flash/firefox/youtube broken again? I just get a grey box where the video is supposed to be...
<human> felipe_crimson, when you set the option windows xp, you show it to the virtual machine for creating more compartibility, such as virtual sound cards and virtual network cards
<human> felipe_crimson if you want to start windows applications in linux you should use Wine. Many applications and games for windows work with it, such as Quake, World of Warcraft and others, but not all.
<felipe_crimson> human: I know that, the wine is already installed here, but thanks anyway
<human> felipe_crimson, ok, excuse me, I am going to sleep, it is 23:34 in my city
<human> Good luck, gentlemen!
<sithlord48> why are people so scared of linux ?
<srdjan> sithlord48: because of what Capt Kirk said
<sithlord48> ?
<sithlord48> srdjan, i don't get it ..
<srdjan> sithlord48: hang on - trying to find the clip on youtube
<sithlord48> ok
<sithlord48> brb , got to restart kde
<boesmans> hello all <o
<sithlord48> ok back
<sithlord48> srdjan, do you know what epsoide its from ?
<srdjan> sithlord48: undiscovered country
<sithlord48> ok do u know about when in the ep?
<boesmans> Hey guys
<sithlord48> boesmans , what up ?
<srdjan> sithlord48: right at the end when Kirk addresses madam chancellor of the Klingon empire
<boesmans> had a week off, still looking for a way to get my dekstop back.. I mean, i have the Showdesktop widget, but it shows my desktop.. before i messed up, when i was on my desktop i had always a window showing what i dl to my desktop.. now i don't have that anymore?
<sithlord48> you can all a folder view widget to you desktop and point it to you download folder
<srdjan> sithlord48:  "People can be very frightened of change."
<cvd> thats the fun of linux, tryin to repair things
<sithlord48> srdjan, lol was looking for a bit more of that but yea
<srdjan> :)
<sithlord48> its not all bad after a while you learn how to not break things
<srdjan> yes but sometimes things break on your behalf
<srdjan> like crappy firefox
<cvd> excatly
<sithlord48> whats broken in firefox..
<sithlord48> cause it seams to work fine over here
<srdjan> I could not play any videos on youtube. just got a gray box instead of the video player. killed firefox and restared and its working fine again.
<sithlord48> thats flash crashed..
<srdjan> firefox is also painfully slow with javascript
<sithlord48> not firefoxes falut..
<cvd> who use firefox after chrome is out
<sithlord48> i guess that depends on that java you have... don't seam to show here
<sithlord48> people use chrome really?
<srdjan> not java, javascript
<cvd> i dont even remember firefox
<sithlord48> i don't notice..
<sithlord48> i think i have chrome installed but i havent' fiddled with it much , been using opera mostly
<cvd> i dont like about Opera is the stupid widgets and not extension
<sithlord48> i don't like it that much either
<cvd> like firefox or chrome
<boesmans> someone?
<sithlord48> boesmans, right click on desktop add widget choose folder view ,
<sithlord48> boesmans, that will add one to your desktop, i persume this is what you talking about, you may have to config it futher by using the wrench icon on its handle when u mouse over the edge.
<boesmans> thanks sithlord48 ^^ it was that, show desktop folder then
<boesmans> thanks
<sithlord48> cvd, i like FF too, but i have been trying to use opera see if i can adjust to it or a really just don't like it
<sithlord48> boesmans, np...
<tamran> anyone notice a color issue using qtcurve theme for gtk apps?
<Tm_T> tamran: what color issue?
<tamran> well, what should be a dark/black color is showing up as white
<Tm_T> hmm
<tamran> google chrome browser shows the issue quite nicely if you have the "obsidian coast" theme
<Tm_T> I see only black here, yes, only black (:
<tamran> and set chrome to use gtk theme
<tamran> I think just one color gets forgotten ... so I've got white text with white background.
<tamran> the color is the one connected to the border color of back windows ...
<tamran> err, inactive windows
<tamran> other than that, it's perfect :)
<tamran> if I use a white/light theme, I have no issues
<tamran> I'm sure it was just a forgotten link somewhere
<charles__> need hlp with browser
<charles__> is there any updates for this Browser????
<sithlord48> does any one know if ssd "trim" is supported w/ karmic
<tamran> here's a better question ... how can I find out the details of what the gtk theme setup does?
<charles__> new to thos
<charles__> new to this
<lalalol> tamran, have you restarted chrome?...
<tamran> lalalol: yeah, it's persistent
<lalalol> weird
<tamran> it's not such a huge deal, and only affects "dark" themes (light text on dark background)
<tamran> I know the color it's having an issue with
<tamran> the border color for inactive windows
<tamran> lalalol: do you have chrome working ok?
<lalalol> tamran, i use Iron
<tamran> what's iron?
<tamran> is that a different build of chrome?
<boesmans> bah i did something stupid again... while right clickin at the bottom of my screen, i click add panel twice.. now when i maximalize a window, it doesn't fill my whole screen :p
<lalalol> google chrome without the monitoring from google
<boesmans> fixed it tho, but i need to stop clickin everything i see :D
<lalalol> tamran, i advise chromium though, but with all google features turned off
<tamran> the only thing I really like about that is the syncing of bookmarks
<tamran> last time I tried chromium it was aweful
<lalalol> you used the PPA?
<tamran> is there a kde-dressed version of it? that would be great
<tamran> lalalol: you mean the google ppa?
<lalalol> unfortunately not :(
<lalalol> no, the chromium-browser ppa
<tamran> I believe I did
<lalalol> it auto updates
<tamran> but have wiped this machine SOOOO many times since then
<lalalol> strange, i didnt experience any bugs with it
<tamran> well, it was the fonts and such
<tamran> they SUUUUCKED :)
<mefisto__> lalalol: so there's chrome, chromium, AND iron?
<tamran> is chromium cleaner than chrome?
<lalalol> the only thing chrome is better than chromium and iron is the h.624 codec or so, to get html5 working on YT
<tamran> I mean, less resource hungry and such
<lalalol> mefisto__, yes
<lalalol> its the same tamran
<tamran> dang, I use the html5 youtube beta
<tamran> I'm curious about this "Iron" program
<mefisto__> tamran: chromium uses slightly less ram, last time I compared the two
<lalalol> then youll want to wait till that codec gets standard built into chromium and iron
<lalalol> oh my bad, i thought it was the same
<lalalol> tamran, SRWare Iron
<tamran> mefisto__: does it do syncing of bookmarks and such?
<tamran> errr, better question:
<lalalol> yeah it does
<mefisto__> tamran: yes it syncs bookmarks
<tamran> can I run chromium and chrome side by side with no issues?
<mefisto__> tamran: yes, I have both installed and both can run simultaneously
<tamran> ok, I'll check out chromium ...
<tamran> thanks guys, great help :)
<lalalol> yw :)
<lalalol> tamran, can you answer this since youre using the html5 beta? have you experienced any issues with the beta?
<tamran> lalalol: yeah, a couple.  1st thing is that it shows 100% loaded on the progress bar immediately, even though it's not
<tamran> that said, html5 runs nicer, even though it doesn't use less resources
<lalalol> say what?
<lalalol> it doesnt use less resources?
<tamran> the second issue is that it doesn't eliminate flash on all videos, for example if there is an advert in the video it goes to the flash version
<tamran> lalalol: nah, not at all ... it's the same CPU wise
<lalalol> do you have a flashblocker? then it might always do html5 i think
<lalalol> huh? thats weird
<tamran> if I "extract" the video to my hard drive locally and play it, it uses half the resources
<tamran> so, I don't know what is going on there
<lalalol> youre not joking right?
<tamran> not joking
<lalalol> then the beta fails lol
<tamran> it's snappier and faster to use, but side by side cpu graph comparisions show no/little difference forme
<tamran> ok, I'm confused as to which PPA to use ... do I want the daily ones?
 * tamran prefers the stable-ish, update maybe once a week version if possible
<tamran> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta <- ??
<tamran> ppa:chromium-daily/ppa <- that's what I used
<Sufixx> hi, what's default package manager in kubuntu? (with gui)
<tamran> Sufixx: try kpackagekit
<lantizia> Hey, I've kinda got used to KDE a bit now... which is a big help - I usually just format it anytime I try it lol
<Guest66423> use "adept"
<tamran> Sufixx: synaptic also works (lots of people use it even in kde)
<lantizia> Can I get a distro of kde that has less shit in it?
<lantizia> I can't think of a better way to put it
<lantizia> Minimal! thats what I mean, not less shit
<tamran> lantizia: please tell me the answer when you get it ... I have a similar feeling :)
<lantizia> tamran: well I'm on Linux Mint KDE... which is a bit of a help... firefox/thunderbird/songbird out the box
<tamran> lantizia: Arch linux has a kdemod install, which lets you strip out some of the bloat
<tamran> lantizia: but not sure on ubuntu/kubuntu yet
<tamran> hahaha
<tamran> lantizia: I like the way you first put it :)
<tamran> lantizia: perhaps try an Ubuntu minimal install, then just install kde?
<Sufixx> tamran: thx, I haven't been using kubuntu for years and now I'm helping my newbie-friend (I thought that adept still is def manager) :)
<lantizia> tamran: is there like a kde-core package or something?
<tamran> oh, adept probablly is, but I always use kpackagekit
<tamran> lantizia: I'm pretty sure there is kde and kubuntu-desktop ... there's discussion in the forums about it I believe
<tamran> YEAH, chromium does the gtk colors right!
<tamran> thanks mefisto__ and lalalol
<tamran> ok, so  ... now how does one turn off google tracking with chromium?
<srdjan> there is google tracking??
<tamran> srdjan: I'm not sure ... I'm lead to believe there is
<tamran> srdjan: if Iwas google, I'd be doing tracking ... you know, not for nefarious purposes of course
<tamran> :)
<srdjan> :)
<srdjan> well i was just peer-pressured into installing chromium
<srdjan> so i hope it's not tracking me
<tamran> srdjan: me too! it's nice so far.  I'll say this, tracking or not, chrome is a huge improvement over even firefox
<dmdevotee> hi, somebody help me plase
<dmdevotee> when i install kubuntu-restricted-extras, it closes the software manager
<ambit> chorme will spoil you, i cant even go to different browsers now
<erk10> hey yall anyone know a way i can get my drivers for my belkin F5D7050 ver.5000 working from the .exe or find an iso for the original copy of the driver disc for ubuntu?
<tamran> dmdevotee: dang, I had an issue with that just now
<srdjan> ambit: in what way?
<dmdevotee> how can i install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<srdjan> erk10: what is one of those belkin things?
<sithlord48> dmdevotee, alt+f2 to open run box run konsole then type in sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<erk10> its a wireless card
<srdjan> ugh
<erk10> tryin to get ubuntu workin on another comp of mine everything but the wireless card works
<srdjan> maybe there's a dirver for it
<erk10> nope no driver support what so ever for linux
<erk10> but the original driver will work
<dmdevotee> sithlord48, it does nothing
<erk10> problem is i lost the cd
<erk10> and they only have a .exe for download
<erk10> and with the .exe i cant view the .inf file
<tamran> dmdevotee: this is a total guess.  Did you install the addin's for Konquerer browser?
<erk10> see with ndiswrapper i can install it like i did most other windows drivers and use the .inf file
<dmdevotee> tamran: no, and i unistalled konquerer
<tamran> dmdevotee: I'm trying to track this issue down as well, as I can't seem to install the restricted extras
<tamran> you can uninstall konquerer!? SWEEEET
<erk10> any ideas srdjan?
<cuznt> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<srdjan> erk10: http://linuxsoftwareblog.com/blog/?p=30     seems you dont need ndiswrapper
<srdjan> maybe. dunno
<erk10> hmm let me check it out
<dmdevotee> tamran: you can't?
<fabio333> i got to register on this server
<dmdevotee> i have other issue
<tamran> dmdevotee: I never thought to try :)
<tamran> dmdevotee: I "thought" to try, but never thought it would work
<dmdevotee> when i try to install samba client, a error message appears (in spanish): you must remove kubuntu-desktop package before installing. what whould i do?
<dmdevotee> should*
<fabio333> kubuntu-desktop : like a metapackage... pretty useless
<dmdevotee> mmmm what works unistalling konqueror? i did it only because i didn't wanted it, not because i wanted to solve something lol
<dmdevotee> but
<mefisto__> erk10: try opening the .exe with ark. it's probably an autoextracting zip archive
<erk10> ight srdjan i'm gonna try that out i'll be back in a few mins ty for the help
<fabio333> konqueror: pretty useless now
<erk10> yea it is
<dmdevotee> the funny thing is is not installed lol
<tamran> dmdevotee: ok, the restricted extras is installing for me via cmd line
<tamran> dmdevotee: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dmdevotee> sure?
<dmdevotee> omg
<tamran> yeah, in the packagemanager it wouldn't work though
<tamran> so I dunno
<tamran> I've never had that problem myself
<dmdevotee> thanks
<tamran> no problem ... is it working?
<dmdevotee> i'm installing, through terminal
<dmdevotee> yes, it seems
<tamran> I'm finding more and more that the terminal is the way to go
<ambit> srdjan: the interface is just too easy, everything seems more at my fingertips, and the menus and tabs doesnt take up half my screen
<dmdevotee> thanks again
<srdjan> damn. pornview segfaults on properties...
<tamran> glad it's workin' for you man
<tamran> pornview? is that an app?
<dmdevotee> anybody knows how to install all audio plugins? AAC, flac, wavpack, etc
<dmdevotee> to amarok
<srdjan> ambit: i'll have to start using it to see... hopefully the fact each tab is a process, should insulate from busy loops etc
<tamran> dmdevotee: I'm pretty sure that's part of the restricted extras
<srdjan> tamran: yes it;'s in apt-get
<tamran> LOL
<dmdevotee> thanks i will try
<tamran> dmdevotee: I wasn't able to get ipod stuff workign without the restricted extras
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> i installed gsynaptics to configure my touchpad
<Wolfcastle> but changes are not saved when restarting X
<Wolfcastle> any ideas how to achieve this?
<srdjan> Wolfcastle: is it changing a different config file?
<dmdevotee> anybody knows how to restore the K button?? (the equivalent of start button on windows)
<Wolfcastle> srdjan: I have no idea what file it's changing
<dmdevotee> not happening now
<dmdevotee> but, i had to re-install cause of this
<srdjan> dmdevotee: right click on panel and there will be some option
<tamran> dmdevotee: when you right click the panel and go panel options and then "add widgets" the kde launcher is not there?
<mefisto__> dmdevotee: that K button is just a widget. you can add or remove it anywhere just like any other plasma widget
<erk10> muahahaha i got it workin
<srdjan> erk10: :)
<erk10> srdjan that wasnt the issue but i got a great idea from that site
<erk10> so ty for your help
<srdjan> np :)
<dmdevotee> tamran, thanks, yes, now i see
<tamran> dmdevotee: np
<erk10> man i feel sorry for linux nubbies when im an advanced user and i still have problems from time to time lol
<dmdevotee> it happened to me hours ago, but i reinstalled lol
<erk10> time to get compiz rockin on this beast
<srdjan> erk10: how advanced?
<dmdevotee> omg this irc channel is awesome
<mefisto__> erk10: things have been changing fast lately, it's easy to be a newbie
<erk10> im a aix admin
<srdjan> ooh i'm sorry for you :P
<tamran> erk10: linux newbs is one thing, linux newbs bred on windows for years is almost worse ... I had to get 4 years of the Gentoo treatment before I really appreciated linux
<erk10> yea lol no os holding my hand when i go to work lol
<erk10> if you dont know command line extremely well dont get near aix lol
<srdjan> tamran: ouch. I tried out gentoo. really liked it, except that I kept getting package blocks almost every day. and it became a massive pain to use it. pitty though :(
<tamran> srdjan: yeah, too many options supported, too little support ... you HAVE to go unstable stream in that or you're hoooped. unstable in gentoo is actually MORE stable on 64bit
<erk10> sudo apt-get install compiz .... anyone remember the rest of the command?
<erk10> lol i might have to look it up
<dmdevotee> anybody knows if there is a easy way to share files / directories between a virtualbox machine and kubuntu?
<erk10> wait  think the rest was compiz-manager- something hmmm
<srdjan> erk10: do you not already have it enabled/installed?
<tamran> srdjan: I have days where I want to go back ... but a little patience and getting a toolchain installed eased my "frustration" a bit
<erk10> it doesnt come with this flavor of ubuntu
<erk10> and you cant see it in the software manager either i have it running on a vpc on my solaris machine
<srdjan> tamran: yes i want to go back. only used it on and off for a few weeks. very much liked emerge
<erk10> thats ight i'll just look it up on that computer real quick
<srdjan> erk10: was it something like "cssm" ?
<erk10> nah here it is its sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-settings-manager
<erk10> knew it was something like that lol
<tamran> srdjan: try getting the toolchain installed on Ubuntu ... I think it was "checkinstall" package?  Google "build packages" on ubuntu.  You can hack pretty much everything
<srdjan> ugh i should do some ironing
<tamran> srdjan: if you do go use gentoo, it works nicely but requires daily work.  Eventually you'll get sick of it.  There is also Arch linux, but I didn't have the patience to get that deep ... I just like to slice through the bloat
<srdjan> tamran: thats assuming i want to hack ubuntu... i just use it now as i was getting annoyed with lack of updates for slackware
<tamran> srdjan: you may have the same thing I do ... I actually find watching code compile soothing :/
<erk10> man ubuntu is retarded easy to use lol
<erk10> compiz up and runnin this machine is lookin like a pimp
<tamran> I used to have a gentoo box hooked up to the TV and would have code compiling in a PIP window
<erk10> hel yea lol
<srdjan> tamran: me too
<erk10> should see some of the crazy stuff im doin these days since everything is gettin so advanced
<tamran> srdjan: I can't explain it, but yeah ... soothing
<tamran> of course, anxiety would set in if a compile fails :)
<srdjan> yup soothing :]
<erk10> lol tam
<dmdevotee> any recommendations about gnome-commander type soft for kubuntu?
<erk10> its one of those /wrists moments huh lol
<srdjan> i might download pornview and compile from source
<erk10> i have a suggestion use gnome!
<tamran> srdjan: those gentoo guys are all pretty nice too, it takes you a matter of days to start helping other newbs ... after using it for 3 days I was ssh'ign into peoples boxes with screen to walk them through an install ... within days, they were helping others
<dmdevotee> do you mean gnome, or gnome commander?
<srdjan> tamran: wow. people are so trusting?
<erk10> brb just did an update
<tamran> srdjan: there is an ubuntu package build faq somewhere.  You can make your own package quite easily with that
<tamran> srdjan: well, it was in screen, so they could totally watch what I did
<srdjan> tamran: make install into /usr/local/stow/package/packagename/  and then use stow :)
<tamran> srdjan: what's stow?
 * tamran googles
<srdjan> i didnt know you could use screen to have an interactive multi-user interface
<santosh> hey guys, I am trying to Install oracle 11.2 on ubuntu
<santosh> I am stuck with a step where i need to modify limit.conf file....I am getting an error when I try to save the file
<srdjan> tamran: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/127393
<santosh> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to /etc/security/limits.conf.
<santosh> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available
<binarylooks> santosh: are you on the konsole?
<srdjan> santosh: do you have enogh disk space or enough permissions?
<binarylooks> in ubuntu you need to use "sudo" to get the necessary privileges
<happypinguin> hi, i have a mustek bearpow 1200cu plus scaner and when i try to scan it gives me "unknown erorr" (in GIMP). Does enyone have this scaner?
<santosh> yes, I do have enough space and I am on console as root
<santosh> is it possible to edit a file from console, or it has to be done through file manager
<tamran> brb
<srdjan> santosh: it is possible
<srdjan> wb tamran
<tamran> can you please repast that link ... I had to reboot the terminaal
<binarylooks> santosh: fo example use: sudo nano /etc/security/limits.conf
<tamran> testing something out here
<srdjan> [22:27:40] <srdjan> tamran: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/127393
<srdjan> binarylooks: or sudo su  :)
<tamran> awesome, my default browser setting works ... I just had to close the terminal
<tamran> ok, I'm going to set this up in a screen session, brb
<binarylooks> sudo suo = super user do super user :-) sounds strange
<srdjan> binarylooks: :D
<srdjan> but it does get you a root shell
<tamran> ok, screen should be working
<santosh> I did try that
<santosh> sudo etc/security/limits.conf
<santosh> sudo: etc/security/limits.conf: command not found
<tamran> screen is just awesome
<binarylooks> its sudo nano /etc/security/limits.conf
<tamran> santosh: limits.conf is not an executable
<binarylooks> nano is a konsole text editor
<santosh> I wanted to know if I can edit a file "limits.conf" from console
<srdjan> nano is not a konsole editor
<tamran> so, by the way, KDE4.4 is using 150mb less ram than the latest gnome ... is there something I'm missing?
<mefisto__> santosh: there should be a / before etc
<erk10> oh man this computer runs great
<erk10> compiz looks sexy too on it got my studio computer up and runnin woot!
<srdjan> given this URL: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/pornview/karmic   how can I download a tar of the source? or how can I access the source with anont SVN or git ?
<erk10> got it runnin ubuntu studio 9.10 so its gonna be sweet for makin music and what not
<tamran> so, ktorrent doesn't support magnet links ... can anyone reccomend a bittorrent client that does?
<tamran> I tried transmission-qt, but the browser is trying to use xdg-open and it doesn't do anything for me ...
<santosh> Still it give me command prompt error
<srdjan> ok i think i just got the sauce
<erk10> utorrent is very nice
<srdjan> santosh: can we try to guess what error it is?
<erk10> gotta have wine installed to use utorrent though
<tamran> utorrent isn't a linux app is it?
<srdjan> ooh need wine for Tiberian Sun...
<erk10> no its not a linux app but like i said if you have wine installed it works
<santosh> yes
<erk10> also if you get crossover you can use damn near any windows software
<tamran> I've got VMWare for that stuff
<tamran> I'd like to keep my viruses in a sandbox if possible :)
<erk10> virtualbox is much better than vmware
<erk10> and its opensource
<srdjan> lol
<erk10> well virtualbox wont be as secure to the host os as vmware is so you might wanna stick with vmware
<erk10> your still never 100% secure
<erk10> im real big into virtualization use vmware at work with vsphere and all the goodies
<tamran> erk10: fair enough ... but I like to "ride bareback" as they say when using windows
<erk10> yea
<erk10> brb
<tamran> anyone got magnet links to work using chromium browser?
<tamran> on kde of course
<tamran> it works out of the box in gnome (Ubuntu)
<erk10> lol the media plugin for .wma files is called ugly i love it
<erk10> tamran out of curiousity which vmware you using?
<tamran> vmware 7
<erk10> right on
<tamran> it works pretty good
<erk10> you seen what they have in store for it in the future?
<tamran> well, their server stuff is absolutely awesoe ... but I doubt I'd ever use it
<erk10> eventually all the os's will run as a single os or thats how it will appear
<tamran> the client stuff works best on the mac though
<erk10> yea fusion 3 is sexy
<erk10> i have it on my mac
<tamran> it's not as good on Linux ... but I can play some 3d games with little issue
<erk10> unix based and linux based os's is the only way to go
<tamran> so, I use it only when neccesary ... I don't want to make it too easy for myself to run windows apps ...
<tamran> and I ABSOLUTELY like the way I can do snapshots
<tamran> talk about awesome
<tamran> woah, chromium is definitely snappier than chrome so far
<Daughain> Does wine just not like KDE???
<mefisto__> Daughain: what's up?
<Daughain> Dunno....I had an issue with wine, so, I did an uninstall, then reinstalled...Even rebooted gthe system, but still now .wine/C:
<Daughain> now == no
<erk10> graphical applications blow in ubuntu im sticking with command line so much more effective no matter what flavor lol
<Daughain> GUI's let me convert windows users. :P
<jrmy> francais svp
<mefisto__> Daughain: try renaming/deleting the .wine folder and install a windows app to create a new fake windows
<jrmy> francais ?
<mefisto__> !fr | jrmy
<ubottu> jrmy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Daughain> mefisto__: Thats just it, I dont even have a .wine folder.
<mefisto__> Daughain: does  wine notepad   start notepad?
<Daughain> Hmmm.....Yeah, it does...
<mefisto__> Daughain: see if that has created a .wine folder. there must be one now
<Daughain> Still not there.......at least not in /Documents
<mefisto__> Daughain: no, it will be in your home folder. ~/.wine
<Daughain> Not in home or home/daughain
<Daughain> Hold on, my mistake.
<Daughain> I thought I had enable hidden set already.....OK, problem solved.
<Daughain> Thanks again, mefisto__
<mefisto__> np
<ponchale> hola
<Serdar> hi there
<Serdar> I have installed kubuntu but can't configure my wlan
<Serdar> trying to run KNetworkManager but it does not start.
<Typos_King> !es | ponchale
<ubottu> ponchale: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> Serdar:     knetworkmanager IS loaded already, check your tray
<Serdar> oh
<Serdar> it didn't see it.
<Serdar> thanks
#kubuntu 2010-03-14
<nonameNN> i cant see "extract here" on my dolphin menus, what am i missing?
<tamran> hi guys, anyone here install Pioneers?
<tamran> I'm curious why it wants to install so many packages
<thesteo82> everytime i get a notification in the bottom corner, like when a message comes in, i get it popping up 3 times, everytime
<thesteo82> anyone else seen that?
<Typos_King> I don't use it tamran
<santosh> Hello everyone
<Typos_King> allo santosh
<santosh> I am having problems editing a file, due to user rights, how can I get all right, I do know the pass for root
<Typos_King> thesteo82.... yes and no, I get notifications, no 3 times per each, then again, when I've used kde WM, I don't use the WM, I use another :)
<santosh> or is there a way to get rights to edit the file
<Typos_King> santosh:     sudo kate;   open it there :)
<robin0800> santosh: kdesudo atcually
<Typos_King> gksudo either
<robin0800> Typos_King: you should not use sudo for graphical applications
<santosh> santosh# kdesudo kate
<santosh> No protocol specified
<santosh> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0
<Typos_King> robin0800:    ... anything wrong?
<santosh> Typos_King: thats the error i git
<santosh> got
<Typos_King> I mean... I have, haven't broken anything yet
<robin0800> Typos_King: Yes aparently it can mess up permissions
<Typos_King> robin0800:       hasn't for me... and I use Geany rooted for say, editing some files in /etc
<Typos_King> in fact, I just checked one I did, the permisions are fine
<Typos_King> santosh    then try the kdesudo kate; ->  /usr/bin/kdesudo kate
<Typos_King> erk
<Typos_King> one sec
<Typos_King> santosh   is -> kdesu kate;
<Typos_King> gksudo is probably there too, if you wish to use it
<robin0800> Typos_King: http://linux.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=linux&cdn=compute&tm=31&f=00&su=p284.9.336.ip_p504.1.336.ip_&tt=2&bt=1&bts=1&zu=https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Typos_King> robin0800:    they make a 'poor' sale on the 'advantages' section, since all that's enforcable on a 'root' or regular account
<Typos_King> I mean, I had a root on SuSE10, and never had any issues, and quit often I 'su root' did what needed, and got out
<Typos_King> I'm guessing there might be some unforeseen good reason, I think my book gave one..... can't recall, but I didn't find it that great of an 'advantage'
<tamran> ok, here's something annoying
<tamran> I compile pioneers on another machine, then made a package and installed it on this machine fine.  If I try to install the same version in the repos, it wants to install 59 other packages (57 of which are not pioneers related).  I've played with it and it works just fine
<tamran> am I going to have to do this with every (tiny) gnome app I install in order to avoice bloat?
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> tamran:     those are called 'dependencies' :P
<Typos_King> the difference between compiling one whole .rpm or .deb package, is that the one package will be say, 10mbs in one file, the 'tiny' ones are separated packaged dependencies which are brought up by packages who need it
<Typos_King> and most likely the bunch of 'tiny' ones amount to about the same 10mbs as the big one
<Typos_King> tamran:    when installing a package, the package manager checks what it needs, what's already installed, and substract what's installed and only 'fetches' what's not already installed off the list
<tamran> Typos_King: after checking it was trying to install way more than it needs ...
<tamran> it was trying to install half of gnome
<Typos_King> tamran:     sounds like it's a gnome app, thus it'd need gnome libs, so
<Typos_King> that's understandable
<tamran> but I installed the 1mb package and the program works fine ... I suspect the "requirements" are being over generalized
<tamran> perhaps I'll have a problem someday with it, not sure ... but on 9.10 it didn't need any of that stuff
<tamran> perhaps this is a lucid questino
<tamran> so I'll ask there
<Curly_Q> I would like to edit copy paste with ssh Tectia Windows Client. I am now in root@hostname. I would like to give myself permissions to edit anything I need for Apache2. What is the chown or chmod command for that?
<Typos_King> ahh lucid
<Typos_King> is in alpha3 afaik......soooo
<Typos_King> maybe is a newer version of the app, who knows
<faultline> Ok i need some serious help...
<Typos_King> Curly_Q:    what's Apache2?
<Curly_Q> The latest Kubuntu Apache2.
<faultline> I cant seem to dual boot windows 7 or even reformat or use my factory recovery- I have also tried other boot disks for various forms of windows, I get a file system error...
<Typos_King> Curly_Q:     soooooo, what do you need?
<tamran> how does one add a launcher to the panel? I have a program that doesn't have an icon
<Curly_Q> Just to ssh and delete anything in this directory and be able to add new sub directories:   /usr/share/apache2/default-site/index.html
<Typos_King> tamran:    drag n drop, the icon off the menu
<tamran> well, it's for a special application (using screen and some other commands to a script)
<tamran> so I want to add a "special" command
<Typos_King> Curly_Q:    I'm assuming you have permissions to it.... I'd think in SSH it'd the same as in bash -> rm -fr /usr/share/apache2/
<Typos_King> well
<Curly_Q> Maybe edit the .hpasswrd file and a few other things pertaining to a web page. Also in the future to add an ircd daemon.
<Typos_King> yeah
<sam_> hey
<Typos_King> tamran:   make it a script and call it from the shortcut :)
<tamran> Typos_King: ok, so just add any apps icon like normal and then just modify it?
<Curly_Q> I am in root so I don't see why I cannot just copy and paste or delete   rwx into it.
<Typos_King> tamran:    yeah, that works too, you can edit it
<Curly_Q> I did a sudo -i and have root@hostname
<Curly_Q> When copying and pasting or deleting, access is denied.
<Typos_King> then I guess you don't have permissions to it
<Typos_King> or your'e not root'ed, who knows
<Curly_Q> How would I give myself permissions for that?
<faultline> I cant seem to dual boot windows 7 or even reformat or use my factory recovery- I have also tried other boot disks for various forms of windows, I get a file system error...can anyonwe help me figure out why?
<Curly_Q> I just installed Kubuntu. It started me off with one password entry and not like old Red Hat where it asked for root password and /usr password.
<Typos_King> faultline:   well, what's specifically happening, other than the fact it isn't dual booting
<Curly_Q> I did the login with the only usr and did a sudo into root and got  usr@hostname   not with sudo -i it is root@hostname.
<Typos_King> Curly_Q:    once in an SSH session logged into a remote box, the permissions that apply are the ones granted/set on the remote box to the logged in account
<faultline> It wont dual boot, I cant reformat the drive, i cant use my factory recovery disk to bring back windows (I cant make wine work)  and no one can tell me what the hell to do -.-
<smokealot> why cant you format the drive and install an os?
<Typos_King> faultline:   well, what's specifically happening, other than the fact it isn't dual booting
<faultline> Error 1005.
<Typos_King> faultline:   we got that part that it doesn't boot, but that doesn't tell us how it happens
<faultline> And....
<faultline> Ok, i put in the disk.  It starts up, gets to 'partion confirmation' and gives me error 1005
<Typos_King> sooooooo
<Typos_King> it never installed kubuntu?
<Typos_King> 9.1? 8.x?
<faultline> ...Im on kubuntu.  9.1.  Windows wont load at all so I can at least dual boot, and the only thing other then that that I have is my factory recovery disk
<faultline> Which won't even work, nothign really does since I switched to kubuntu...
<mefisto__> faultline: is there a windows entry in the grub menu?
<faultline> I don't know man :/
<faultline> Im completely lost in this linuxy world.
<mefisto__> faultline: so what are you doing to try booting windows??
<Curly_Q> Faultline, I can tell you what I did for that problem. I had to first use an old Windows98 boot disk with SMART on it. Then in the command prompt, run smart.exe twice with CD support. Use fdisk and delete the partitions first. Make sure you set the BIOS settings to see your other hard drive if there is one. Make sure when you use the fdisk use the command fdisk/mbr. Then you can delete with fdisk all of the partitions and create a lo
<mefisto__> it should look something like this, with linux entries and an entry at the bottom for windows: http://www.davestechsupport.com/blog/images/grub.png
<smokealot> faultline you tried loading your cd/dvd rom first with the windows cd in it?
<Curly_Q> Then format the windows partition with Windows and install Windows there. With the second logical partition, use Linux.
<smokealot> best bet is to killdisk your hd and make your cdr/dvdr boot first with the windows/recovery cd in it
<Curly_Q> Faultline, the only thing to remember is that when Windows installs such as XP it will create a second partition for its OS.
<faultline> What I am attemptign to do is go back to windows because I cant make WinE work with Requiem: Memento Mori -OR- City of Heroes/Villains EVEN THOUGH I am following directions as told on the site :/
<Curly_Q> Faultline, one more Tech Tip is that once you install especially Windows, use a software such as Acronis which will back not only your data but it will back all of the sectors and partitions as well. When Windows does crash or gets a virus and it will, you can put right back on your hard drive a mirror image of your stuff. Always backup before installing anything.
<Curly_Q> Start brand new and back up all of your data first. Make sure you slave your hard drive to recover any valuable data first.
<sherman_> Hi, all.....I'm having some problems with my kde install.....Fresh install, yet, it has continuous issues with both shutting down and restart. Often it will simply count down, the music will almost play, and thats it. I have to use the poweer button to get it to shut down. ANy ideas or suggestions?
<Typos_King> 8.x? 7.x?
<sherman_> 9.10
<sherman_> I dont know which versio  of KDE....WHichever one is installed with the kubuntu-desktop.
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> is nothing new
<Typos_King> just the drivers   I gather
<boessleep> nn all :w
<sherman_> Thats not really helping me solve it. =)
<sherman_> Night, boessleep
<mefisto__> sherman_: so it's never shut down or restarted properly, ever?
<Typos_King> heheh
<sherman_> mefisto__: It has a few times, but not very often.
<mefisto__> sherman_: can you log out and get back to the login screen (kdm)?
<sherman_> I hadnt tried that.....JUst restart and shutdown
<Typos_King> heheh
<sherman_> Gimme a few minutes and I'll see.
<mefisto__> sherman_: because it sounds like it's logging out properly, which happens before shutdown
<mefisto__> *not* logging out
<sherman> Nope, not logging out properly either, mefisto__. I had to shutdown via power button again.
<smokealot> did you apt-get upgrade after the fresh install?
<sherman> mefisto__: ll logout did was partially terminate some process'.
<sherman> smokealot: I didnt know I needed to......Leme try it.
<sherman> smokealot: Said nothing needed upgrading.
<smokealot> i had the same problem a while back i did an entire system upgrade and it worked fine just after
<mefisto__> smokealot: same here
<mefisto__> smokealot: I also smoke quite a bit :)
<sherman> I started with a basic gnome install, did the updates, then installed kubuntu-desktop....
<smokealot> i smoke 3 packs a day almost :/
<smokealot> plus my marryjane
<mefisto__> mr smokestoomuch
<Curly_Q> Open up a Terminal and just type:   halt    <-------<    Computer will shut down.
<sherman> Been having this problem since then. Tried kpackagemanager, said my system was uptodate...
<sherman> Curly_Q: Not an option.
<Curly_Q> Command line and then halt
<smokealot> sherman your using gdm?
<sherman> Curly_Q: command line is not an option. This is non-negotiable.
<Typos_King> ...  I usually do -> sudo poweroff
<sherman> smokealot: Yes, gdm
<mefisto__> sudo shutdown now, or sudo reboot would be better.
<smokealot> you should try using kdm instead of gdm
<sherman> OK, so we can quit with the advice of using command line shutdowns, this system is not mine, its for a windows user, and the gui functions need to work. This is also the first time I have ever run into this problem.
<sherman> Thats why I am here looking for advice on it. =)
<mefisto__> sherman: kdm instead of gdm, as smokealot said
<sherman> Yes, I switched when I installed kde in the first place. Sorry, I misread earlier.
<Firefishe> I'm experiencing a strange matter with grub:  Everytime I do a kernel upgrade, the kernel gets installed, but menu.lst is never updated with the new kernel entry after the new update/install process.  I always end up editing menu.lst manually.  This works, but is rather vexing, considering that it should do it automatically.
<smokealot> update-grub
<Firefishe> smokealot:  Well, that thing is, as the new packages are being updated, that particular part is run automatically when it installs.  I reboot the system for such upgrades, anyway, but when I get the new boot menu, the new kernel entry is never there.  It just started doing this.
<Firefishe> smokealot:  I'm just wondering if it's a grub-vs-grub2 something or other.  I use grub not grub 2
<smokealot> do you install the kernel with dpkg ?
<sherman> Any other ideas on where the issues might be?
<mefisto__> sherman: is this a laptop?
<sherman> mefisto__: Yes.
<sherman> An older Toshiba.
<mefisto__> sherman: and I assume it has wireless? can you switch wireless off on the laptop?
<smokealot> ahh yes
<sherman> Hmmm
<sherman> I guess I can......
<smokealot> sherman if nothing els works, remove both kde/gnome gdm/kdm and install just one ):
<sherman> OK, switching it off via the external switch kinda fails....
<mefisto__> ifconfig wlan0 down  before shutting down will turn it off. if shutdown is normal after that, you can insert that command in a shutdown script so the wireless doesn't get in the way of the shutdown process
<sherman> Thanks, mefisto__, lemme see if that helps any.
<mefisto__> sherman: that's assuming the wireless device name is wlan. it usually is, but not always
<faultline> This is seriously annoying me
<faultline> My pc was fine at doin crap until I installed Kubuntu 9.1 and now I cannot reformat my drive at all because of some stupid file system error that never existed before...
<xjjk> faultline: filesystem error?
<faultline> Yaeh.  1005 or whatnot.  Not my disk, its in perfect condition.
<faultline> Im usin my factory restore
<xjjk> what's reporting that
<xjjk> factory restore?
<faultline> And it won't restore because of file system error
<faultline> YEah
<xjjk> you're blaming linux/kubuntu for problems in your OEMs factory restore software?
<faultline> Give me a good reason it randomly have that error?
<smokealot> faultline format your hd with killdisk
<smokealot> reinstall windows
<xjjk> faultline: the software is buggy/has problems?
<mefisto__> faultline: are you sure windows won't boot?
<faultline> Yes
<faultline> im sure it wont boot.
<faultline> Or I wouldnt be here lol, Ive been tryin to boot or restore since 8am today
<faultline> thats 12 hours
<faultline> o.o
<mefisto__> faultline: because I asked earlier if you have a windows entry in the grub menu, and you said "I don't know"
<Brhad56> speaking of grub.  I find it a bit annoying that I see like 8 different linux kernels i can choose from.  Is there a way to make it default to say like maybe 2 or 3?
<smokealot> faultline some windows recovery cds will not install over linux
<smokealot> format your hard drive
<smokealot> thats all
<mefisto__> faultline: do you have any windows install disks? XP, win98, anything?
<xjjk> Brhad56: yeah... that is annoying
<xjjk> Brhad56: AFAIK the only way is to remove older kernels
<mefisto__> Brhad56: you could uninstall the kernels you don't need
<Brhad56> mefisto__: is there a front-end to doing so?  I normally use Adept
<mefisto__> Brhad56: adept should work. search for "linux-image" and remove the kernels you don't want
<mefisto__> Brhad56: eg, linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic and so on
<Brhad56> mefisto__: adept isn't smart enough, i guess
<mefisto__> Brhad56: why not? what's wrong?
<Brhad56> mefisto__: nothing returns when searching for linux-image.  when searching for just "linux" nothing looks close enough
<kris__> !fglrx
<kris__> !fglrx
<mefisto__> Brhad56: you get just an empty list? is the filled-in square icon (show installed packages) dimmed out?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daughain> Hmmmmm....OK, where do I find ifconfig?
<mefisto__> Brhad56: should look like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/Dp4jVU.html
<mefisto__> Daughain: open konsole and type it
<jeanphilippe> bonjour qui peux me dire comment mettre mon bureau en 3d sur kubuntu
<Daughain> mefisto__: OK, shutting down wireless doesnt help on the shutdown or reboot....
<renan> p
<renan> boa noite pessoal
<frank____> хуй
<frank____> вы все говно
<frank____> проснулись, быстро
<frank____> hello
<frank____> hi? all
<Daughain> Aye.
<renan> good night people!
<frank____> бля, ну хоть кто-то ответил
<frank____> 233 people and all stupid
<frank____> 234
<frank____> =)))))))))))))))))))0
<smokealot> maybe we cant understand what your saying
<smokealot> maybe some of us dont understand "frank____> бля, ну хоть кто-то ответил"
<frank____> yes, because i,m russian
<frank____> ЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ
<Firefishe> how does grub differ from grub2?
<xjjk> "stupid" is the person that didn't read the channel's guidelines about it being English-only
<xjjk> Firefishe: grub is old; grub2 is new
<OutBackDingo> boy someone really screwed up lucid updates
<xjjk> that's the one line summary
<frank____> fuck yourself xjjk
<smokealot> lol
<OutBackDingo> cant even get a console login prompt or kdm
<frank____> ))))
<sherman> Intelligent response there.
<xjjk> that's on the guidelines as well
<Firefishe> xjjk:  Umm....ya! ;)  I know that, silly, I'm referring to the *operational characteristics* of course.
<smokealot> don't be mad it's your fault for not reading the topic frank
<xjjk> Firefishe: well, they're both boot loaders...
<smokealot> ask your question in english someone might be able to help
<xjjk> Firefishe: mostly, the difference is engineering/political
<xjjk> Firefishe: grub-legacy is no longer maintained
<xjjk> grub2 is everyone's love child that's getting active development, new features, etc
<OutBackDingo> anyone in here possible help recover from last nights lucid updates
<xjjk> grub-legacy has more documentation; grub2's documentation is lacking
<frank____> Zadrobl
<xjjk> grub2 also has a nice number of bugs
<xjjk> as well as some new features (CD image booting, etc)
<Firefishe> xjjk:  Ok, let me put this another way.  I recently updated to 9.10 from 9.04.  During the upgrade, it failed.  I had to finish it off using a combination of multiple instances of `sudo apt-get upgrade' and `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'; I continued this until I was certain that my system was, indeed, 9.10 and not a 9.04 'frankensystem.'
<xjjk> Firefishe: er, so you were using apt-get to upgrade?
<bigtom21485> anyone compared ubuntu to kubuntu?
<bigtom21485> not sure which one i want
<xjjk> bigtom21485: everyone in here is going to tell you Kubuntu
<smokealot> lol
<smokealot> i think Kubuntu is better
<Daughain> bigtom21485: Defone compare/ =)
<smokealot> because i like kde better (:
<Firefishe> xjjk:  Not intially.  I was using the standard update manager, but the upgrade failed in mid-stream.  I had no choice but to use the aformentioned methods.  Yesterday, I had the pleasure of assisting, locally, a gentleman with a new install of 9.10.  He had it on some type of Dell laptop, and I was intrigued to see that grub2 was--probably--installed by default.
<tyfon> you can have both desktops in at the same time ;)
<xjjk> Firefishe: grub2 is installed by default in 9.04 afaik
<OutBackDingo> smokealot: yeah but not after lucid updates last night, its time for a new distro
<xjjk> Firefishe: using apt-get is the source of it's own problems... it's not supported at all for upgrading between releases
<OutBackDingo> lock me out of my laptop oonce and youll be deleted
<smokealot> OutBackDingo: whats wrong?
<OutBackDingo> lucid updates from last night, no longer get a console login or kdm
<xjjk> Firefishe: it was made default because grub2 supports ext4, which I think ubuntu wants to transition to as the default
<xjjk> the old grub also gets little/no updates
<OutBackDingo> just freezes at the damn splash screen
<Firefishe> xjjk: Still, it is the defacto 'standard' of debian-distro-based, command line package management, and considering that one *must* use dpkg, itself, for installing certain stand-alone .deb's, why apt-get wouldn't continue to be supported is beyond me.  This *is* gnu/linux, after all.
<xjjk> OutBackDingo: have you figured out where it's freezing?
<xjjk> OutBackDingo: you shouldn't be using lucid if you don't know how to diagnose/debug these problems, BTW
<OutBackDingo> xjjk: cant do anything, cany escape from the splash screen at all
<xjjk> Firefishe: well, it doesn't matter... it's not supported
<xjjk> OutBackDingo: on the grub command line remove "quiet" and add "nosplash"
<OutBackDingo> xjjk: yeah nice comment, ive been running linux since 0.96
<xjjk> ...so you should know better than use development releases
<Firefishe> xjjk: Well, not officially, but the *community* is what I'm interested in, not so much commercial establishement (which is why I'm here, and not talking to Canonical, as-it-were.)
<xjjk> Firefishe: well, my experience is that it works so unreliably, I just don't use it
<OutBackDingo> xjjk: right, im a developer, jeez im not an idiot, just asked for information
<sherman> OK, still no luck on the shutdown/reboot issue......Any other ideas?
<xjjk> OutBackDingo: I'm not trying to insult you or anything, but don't expect much of a warm welcome when you're threating to change distros
<xjjk> especially when the fault is essentially yours for using a development distribution and not knowing how to fix it
<xjjk> Firefishe: er, so, how does this relate to your grub question again?
<Firefishe> OutBackDingo:  What version are you using?
<OutBackDingo> xjjk: well it kinda threw me since i had important data i needed today, and it is the first time ive ever gotten locked out completely
<xjjk> OutBackDingo: did you get any useful information from booting without the splash/non-quiet mode
<Firefishe> xjjk:  I wanted to know why, when I upgrade my kernel image, that the new kernel never appears in the /boot/grub/menu.lst after the install/reboot process.
<OutBackDingo> xjjk: nope in windows now have to reboot to check it
<OutBackDingo> brb
<xjjk> Firefishe: /boot/grub/menu.lst is not used anymore
<xjjk> Firefishe: check /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Firefishe> I can see the update-grub command being run, but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<xjjk> Firefishe: also, don't edit that file directly... configuration is controlled by /etc/grub.d/ and /etc/default/grub
<Firefishe> xjjk:  Unfortunately, I've had to edit menu.lst manually, carefully copying the previous entries, save for the new kernel parameters.  All the files are there, it just won't do it using update-grub.
<xjjk> Firefishe: are you using grub1 or grub2 as your bootloader?
<Firefishe> xjjk:  I'm not using grub1.
<Firefishe> nix that
<Firefishe> I'm *using* grub1, not grub2.
<xjjk> Firefishe: ah
<xjjk> Firefishe: remove grub2
<Firefishe> it's not installed
<xjjk> and reinstall grub-legacy (that's the new package name)
<Firefishe> xjjk:  I've got synaptic up, and it's not grub-legacy on my system, just grub.
<xjjk> Firefishe: what version are you using? grub should be a transitional package that installs grub-legacy
<Firefishe> version of kubuntu?
<xjjk> Firefishe: probably, I'd purge all installed versions of grub (and backup/remove your config files)
<xjjk> and then reinstall what you want
<Firefishe> wb obd
<xjjk> Firefishe: er, nevermind.. it's grub-legacy in Debian, not Ubuntu
<xjjk> "grub" is grub1
<Firefishe> xjjk:  ah, I see
<OutBackDingo> xjjk: hrmmm seems removing them i now get into kdm
<OutBackDingo> wonder if the spalsh os broken
<xjjk> OutBackDingo: maybe something buggy with the splash
<xjjk> OutBackDingo: you should try to diagnose that...
<Firefishe> I've already tried grub2, and it seemed to work okay.  I just didn't know where the new menu entry file was.  What did you say it was again?  /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<xjjk> Firefishe: yes
<Firefishe> is `update-grub' still the command used to update it?
<xjjk> yes
<xjjk> technically update-grub2
<Firefishe> xjjk:  Thank you, that clarifies a lot of things.
<Firefishe> ah...makes sense
<xjjk> update-grub will symlink to update-grub2 if grub2 is your default; else it'll be the grub1 updater
<xjjk> which is probably what's wrong
<xjjk> you're using grub1 but update-grub is updating grub2 config files only because it thinks you're using that, not grub1
<Firefishe> ah...I see.
<Firefishe> Now, one thing I noticed:  During the grub2 installation sequence, it asked me--and I set it up subsequently--to chainload grub2 from the grub1 menu structure.  Should I just avoid this and install grub2 as the default boot loader?
<xjjk> the chainloading thing is a check to make sure grub2 actually works
<xjjk> which you may want todo
<Firefishe> I see...
<xjjk> it'll load grub1; from there you can select to load grub2; from there it boots the OS
<Firefishe> xjjk: If it works, then what is the process to make it the default bootloader, and remove grub1's stuff?
<xjjk> Firefishe: I'm not sure... but purging all packages and then installing only what you want should do it
<Firefishe> I *can* edit menu.lst indefinitely if need be, but whyyyyyy ;)?
<Firefishe> xjjk:  purging via the command line, as in:  sudo apt-get remove filename --purge  ??
<xjjk> Firefishe: I really would use aptitude instead of apt-get directly
<Firefishe> xjjk:  aptitude's commands puzzle me.  I'm familiar with apt-get.
<xjjk> Firefishe: well, up to you
<Firefishe> xjjk:   I'll do a manpage lookup
<xjjk> I don't like using apt-get directly, it's a little opaque
<tamran> does anyone know how to find out what exactly python is running?
<xjjk> it's easy to do things that will screw up things
<Firefishe> xjjk:  aptitude's been apt-get's replacement for some time now.  It's about time I figured it out, anyway.
<xjjk> Firefishe: it's not a replacement
<tamran> right now, python is using over 30mb of ram, and I wanted to just see what it's doing
<xjjk> apt-get is supposed to be a low-level tool
<xjjk> aptitude is a high-level tool
<Firefishe> xjjk:  Well, dpkg is really low-level, but I still use it to install some .deb's I may need, now and again.
<Firefishe> xjjk: I'm really quite careful.
<xjjk> yes, dpkg is even lower level than apt-get
<Firefishe> xjjk:  but sometimes it is the right tool for the job-at-hand.  I don't use it often, as most of the stock stuff works fine.
<Firefishe> I work with some weird things now and again, however, and sometimes I just need certain files.  If there's a suitable .deb, I use it, if not, compile it, etc.
<sherman> Any idea what would cause Leave/Shutdown or reboot to fail??
<Firefishe> xjjk:  I do try to keep the weird stuff separate from the mainstream libraries, if at all possible.  Just good practice, imho.
<Firefishe> brb
<tamran> can anyone name a decent (preferably light weight) torrent client for kde other than ktorrent or transmission?
<tamran> preferably something that works with magnet links
<xjjk> tamran: did you want a GUI?
<xjjk> I'd recommend transmission honestly
<tamran> xjjk: preferably, yeah
<tamran> xjjk: I could do one inside I screen session I guess
<xjjk> rtorrent?
<tamran> thanks xjjk, looking now
<tamran> ahh, it's ncurses
<tamran> this could work
<xjjk> tamran: what did you not like about transmission
<tamran> xjjk: I like it, but two issues in KDE
<tamran> 1) magnet links don't work (I think that's more a kde setup thing because out of the box it works in gnome)
<tamran> 2) it has no setting (in qt version) to make it sit in my status bar on the panel
<xjjk> tamran: I see... seem like GUI issues
<tamran> two not so small things, but I keep closing it fully by accident, when I really just want to minimize it (force of habbit)
<xjjk> I don't regularly use the GUI myself
<xjjk> I use the command-line interface
<tamran> no problem
<tamran> I'm in irssi so I know what you mean
<xjjk> well, transmission-remote (the command-line client) isn't interactive
<xjjk> i.e. no ncurses or anything
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> when will kde 4.4 be part of kubuntu?
<xjjk> in the next release
<tamran> Matisse: you can get it with 9.10 if you want it
<tamran> Matisse: check the news feed in the kubuntu page and they say how to get it with 9.10
<tamran> Matisse: there'll be a few "bumps" when you do it that way though, but are easily fixable
<Matisse> ok, ill have a look
<Matisse> thx
<tamran> np, good luck
<sherman> Any ideas about why I cant reboot this system via the gui?
<tamran> sherman: did you just do a heavy upgrade? I had that problem earlier today
<sherman> I did a fresh install, not an upgrade..
<tamran> oh
<tamran> did you update after?
<tamran> when I did a load of kde updates I was not able to reboot with the button
<sherman> Yup. Update software sources and os.
<tamran> have you rebooted since (via command line)?
<sherman> I get occasional times when it reboots or shuts down properly, but most of the time it doesnt.....Manually shutting down wifi doesnt help, nor did removing gnome help.
<sherman> Yup, rebooted a couple of times via cl./
<tamran> ok
<tamran> dang, sorry man
<sherman> NO big deal, eventually someone will have some more ideas. =)
<tamran> you could probably use a button on the panel to do it that uses ksudo and the command for a workaround
<tamran> but that doesn't sound good :(
<sherman> Not really. I'm setting this one up for someone switching from windows, so, I need everything to work.
<tamran> what are you running? kubuntu or ubuntu?
<sherman> The amusing part is, done 8 setups, and never seen this problem before.
<tamran> probably a silly question since thsi is kubuntu channel
<reboot09> Hi all
<sherman> Ubuntu install, installed kubuntu-desktop from term, removed gnome via term....All the updates, etc......Ever since I booted into kubuntu I have had this issue....Andm it seems to degrade, the longer I am in kde.
<reboot09> im having a problem grabbong BitchX
<tamran> sherman: I know what you mean ... I've had nothing but issues diong that stuff myself.  Once with xubuntu even \
<reboot09> got 404 error  wget http://www.bitchx.com/download/Bitch...l-linux.tar.gz
<reboot09> any help?
<tamran> since it's a fresh install, are you willing to install kubuntu straight away? it might fix things a bit?
<sherman> tamran: This is the first time I have ever had any issue installing kubuntu.
<sherman> Andm of course it is on a system for someone else. =)
<tamran> sherman: but did you do Ubuntu -> Kubuntu. or just Kubuntu straight from CD?
<sherman> Ubuntu->Kubuntu......Same way I do all my installs.
<reboot09> never mind works now sorry to jump in
<tamran> sherman: that has never worked for me ... I stopped even tryign that
<sherman> No worries  reboot09, but I coudlnyt help ya anyway on that one.
<tamran> sherman: I don't know why though, I mean it all should work
<sherman> tamran: I;ve had 7 or 8 inbstalls this way with no issues.....
<sherman> Not counting all the reinstalls I have done on ly gateway. =)
<sherman> OK, gonna give up on this one for a while.....
<_guest___> hi all
<tamran> can anyone help me with magnet links? how do I make them work in KDE (in xdg-open)?
<tamran> chromium trys to issue a command using xdg-open but it never finds the client
<bigtom21485> anyone know does ubuntu or kubuntu support wacom tablets?
<bigtom21485> i hate windows so im switching regardless but I was wondering sinc ei do have a tablet pc
<mefisto__> bigtom21485: yes, kubuntu definitely does, pretty sure ubuntu would too
<ipwnu> does anyone know of a tutorial that shows you how to encrypt your swap partition post-installation?
<Daughain> mefisto__: How do I turn on wlan0 from term?
<mefisto__> ifup command
<mefisto__> so, sudo ifup wlan0
<Daughain> Thanks, yet again. =)
<Daughain> OK,can someone give me a page that explains how to add hardware to ifconfig??
<lantizia> Oh Noes... I have no sound - well at least not with VLC or Flash player anyway... Dragon Player works just fine
<lantizia> any ideas? I'm normally a ubuntu user not kubuntu - so not sure how to diag this phonon thingy
<sea__> I dunno lantizia, but when I switched to ubuntu temporarily something similar happened, I had to raise the volume in gnome-volume-control, but I dunno if it'll work for you
<lantizia> sea__: good tip :) I went for alsa-mixer instead and found the PCM was at 0#
<sea__> Did that fix it? I thought alsa and phonon were different things?
<lantizia> sea__: dunno... but I guess KDE apps go direct to phonon and flash/vlc go direct to alsa some how ?!
<mefisto__> lantizia: I think that's right. but alsa also goes through phonon. so everything ends up going through phonon. linux sound is such a mess
<mefisto__> here's a diagram that makes it clearer: http://imagebin.ca/view/4FoUFue.html
<Daughain> Any help or ideas on getting this wireless card turned?
<mefisto__> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Daughain> Thanks. =)
<felipe__> hi everyone.
<smokealot> hi
<felipe__> I have a doubt. if a do the command line "man fwrite" (for example) the shell says the don't have the manual entry for fwrite.
<felipe__> when I was using Fedora, this comand line worked very well.
<smokealot> do you have fwrite installed?
<felipe__> no, this a C comand.
<felipe__> in Fedora, if a have a doubt about any function in C, I just do the comand "man"
<felipe__> and then, the manual of the function shows up.
<felipe__> but i cant do this in Kubuntu.
<xjjk> felipe__: aptitude install manpages-dev
<xjjk> dev man pages are in a different package
<felipe__> i'll try that.
<felipe__> thanks a lot. it worked.
<felipe__> this manuals help a lot while I'm programing something.
<xjjk> felipe__: it's one of those damned if you damned if you don't-type things
<xjjk> people would complain Kubuntu wasted disk space installing things people don't use/need if it was included in another package or installed by default
<felipe__> but ins fedora installation, its possible choose packages for developing, for example.
<xjjk> felipe__: don't think you chose such a thing when installing Kubuntu
<xjjk> which is another damned if you, damned if you don't scenario
<xjjk> what is too many questions to ask during installation, and do those questions mean anything
<felipe__> I know that.
<Malin_> maskina frøys sånn ca :S
<felipe__> but, for a developer like me, I think thats important to install packages like that.
<doleyb> developers are more likely to figure that out than most users
<xjjk> felipe__: it depends what kind of developer you are
<xjjk> if a python developer, you probably don't care about C man pages
<felipe__> thats right.
<xjjk> if a Qt GUI developer, you probably don't care either
<xjjk> and if a system C develope
<xjjk> you don't care about Python or Qt docs
<felipe__> xjjk: I agree with you. thats because this installation option is optinal in Fedora(of course!)
<felipe__> xjjk: but I have bad experiences with Fedora, so I'm using Kubuntu know
<felipe__> xjjk: and I'm having no trouble at all.
<tamran> you know ... speaking of documentation ... whatever happened to HTML? wasn't it supposed to be the defacto-standard for help docs? or XML? ... I opened a help file in gnone the other day for the game "lights out" it took 30 seconds to open and used 40mb of ram to display
<tamran> all that was on the screen was a paragraph of text
<tamran> you could easily use html for all documentation types
<tamran> I better not get on this rant ...
<reboot09> does anyone know how i could set up a shell on my box for a friend with a login screen etc then set permissions any tutorials i havent found any
<JBrown> Does KPackage look at a repository for installing games etc, or just what is installed on the pc? I know it looks for the updates
<tamran> reboot09: in kde, open System Settings, then click "Advanced" tab and click User management
<tamran> JBrown: you can search everything in the textbox
<JBrown> Thanks
<tamran> JBrown: you can also use synaptic if you're more comfortable
<tamran> synaptic works fine in KDE
<rainy-day> What's the shortcut for K startup menu?
<rainy-day> nm!
<tamran> rainy-day: in System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse
<rainy-day> tamran: by right click on it too :)
<tamran> rainy-day: ahhh, thanks man :)
<tamran> that's a better way
<rainy-day> I come here to seek help, instead I help :(
<tamran> heh
<tamran> it's karma buddy
<rainy-day> it's terrible is what it is! :)
<tavo> hi  people
<tavo> how do i can  do the  net anonymously?
<tamran> tavo: you mean like incognito mode in chrome/chromium?
<Daughain> I have an issue with an install not shutting down or rebooting when using the KDE buttons.....Any ideas?
<olskolirc> ok whos going to fix my kmenuedit - i can't save entries
<Daughain> All the virtualbox resources I find refer to setting up 32 bit versions.....I need XP 64bit....WHats the difference?
<olskolirc> Daughain, #virtualbox
<Daughain> Thanks.
<olskolirc> yw Daughain
<lordganehs> please help me .. i m recovering grub after installing windows 7 and i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/394961/
<olskolirc> i got that too lordganehs and i gave up and reinstalled
<olskolirc> I tried them all on the forums lordganehs
<lordganehs> then we have to send this as bug if no one can solve it olskolirc
<olskolirc> i even found an exe that is supposed to restore grub installed on m$ and AFTER i did that and rebooted, it said that the program wasn't guaranteed to work and it didn't it just sat there and i lost my windows bootload and had no grub
<olskolirc> right lordganehs and I don't know why ubuntu doesn't just add a button to click like Mandriva does from the cd and thats a wrap one click and reboot
<mastiffsnapoli> buon giorno a tuttti
<Curly_Q> Is there a command to reverse a last GUI delete?
<Curly_Q> Or remove?
<boesmans> gm all
<Daughain> Sup, boesmans
<BigFatCone> hi.. i've got a slight networking problem that i hope you guys can help me with.
<robert__> is kde 4.4 as fast as gnome?
<robert__> just curious i might try it out
<BigFatCone> why can't i get the network up and running on my acer aspire 8935G using kubuntu 9.10?`
<robert__> is kde 4.4 as fast as gnome?
<AndyNewman> Привет народ))
<zubin71> hi im using kubuntu rite now and id love to have a send to option when i right click on my file browser... any way i could have that?
<zubin71>  a "send-to" option
<BigFatCone> why can't i get the network up and running on my acer aspire 8935G using kubuntu 9.10?`
<nikhil_> BigFatCone: do ifconfig
<nikhil_> in a console
<BigFatCone> nikhil_, do you mean "ipconfig"?
<nikhil_> BigFatCone: in linux its ifconfig
<nikhil_> for lan
<nikhil_> and iwconfig
<nikhil_> for wan
<nikhil_> *wireless
<FloodBotK1> nikhil_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikhil_> not wan
<nikhil_> sigh :P
<BigFatCone> so, just open a terminal, type ifconfig and/or iwconfig and go to work?
<nikhil_> no, we're trying to figuire out if your network card(s) are working
<nikhil_> *figure
<nikhil_> paste the output in a pastebin
<BigFatCone> aight.. i'll do that.. but i'm dualbooting so this will take a while
<nikhil_> are u in windows at the moment?
<BigFatCone> yeah'
<nikhil_> sigh!
<BigFatCone> sorry mate
<nikhil_> it might indeed, i have to go relatively soon...
<nikhil_> dude
<nikhil_> get another computer to troubleshoot, and join #linux
<nikhil_> ^^ after registering your nick
<BigFatCone> i'm a bit low om computers right now.. :/
<Daughain> Thats why windows belongs in VB.
<HmpfCBR_> Hi, does anybody know how to save an advanced slideshow from gwenview? Workarounds like recordmydesktop make the slideshow choppy and slow.
<Peace-> HmpfCBR_: use man2dvd
<Peace-> HmpfCBR_: or use kdenlive
<HmpfCBR_> Peace-: I know that kdenlive would work, but it has a completly different workflow. In gwenview you choose your pictures, set time, add a song, rando
<HmpfCBR_> m effects
<HmpfCBR_> and ready you are
<Peace-> HmpfCBR_: use man2dvd then
<HmpfCBR_> but I will have a look at man2dvd thanks
<Peace-> shoudl works
<brian__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<xxxxx> hello
<xxxxx> can somebody say me  how to delete all files besides one directory?    "rm -r /dirname/*"     besides /dirname/xxx
<spirov92> hi, I'm having issues with the radeon driver for ATI-it's awfully slow and takes up 30-40% CPU when I even move a window around, not to speak of compiz effects
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: did you try the open source version?
<spirov92> shadeslayer_: I think this IS the opensource version, since it came with the default install...where can I check?
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: press alt+F2 and type : kdesudo jockey-kde
<HmpfCBR_> xxxxx: if you do not need to use the commandline, you could just just open the folder in dolphin, select all and click the red minus sign of the folder you do not want to delete, then delete.
<spirov92> shadeslayer_: it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: it should list any drivers you need to activate
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: anything about ATi ?
<spirov92> shadeslayer_: no...just empty fields
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: hmm
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: ok press Alt+F2 and type sys,and open the system monitors
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: whats taking the maximum cpu?
<spirov92> shadeslayer_: you mean the ksysguard thing?
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: System Monitor
<spirov92> right now ksysguard, forefox, konversation, each with about 3 percent
<spirov92> firefox*
<xxxxx> <xxxxx> can somebody say me  how to delete all files besides one directory?    "rm -r /dirname/*"     besides /dirname/xxx
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: ok just keep a eye there...
<spirov92> shadeslayer_: I moved a window around and Xorg went to 78% btw
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: 0_o
<xxxxx> ONLY  through command!
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: hmm... well i dont know
<spirov92> xxxxx: you could make a bash script that loops through them and deletes them if the name is not xxx
<xxxxx> I have make file   that copying all files and IT rmove all old and copy all new
<shadeslayer_> spirov92: it might be temporary
<ubuntu> hey
<xxxxx> nono     it is directory with images
<xxxxx> and I do not know names of files
<xxxxx> it is uploaded files
<xxxxx> OK    say me    how to do it fucking circle
<xxxxx> or loop ))
<xxxxx> fot x in 1..10 do  ????????????
<spirov92> xxxxx: I haven't used bash scripting a lot, you could ask in #bash, and there are some good tutorials on the web
<xxxxx> ok
<xxxxx> I want to eat
<spirov92> and I think it was something like for x in * ; do: something; done;
<xxxxx> and go back after some time
<james147> xxxxx: grep -v "filename" will output all files but filename... you could use that
<xxxxx> waiting for me  guys
<xxxxx> james147 ok
<xxxxx> do somebody know time of racing F1 ?
<xxxxx> Moscow time
<xxxxx> 14/03  14:55
<xxxxx> ok
<shadeslayer_> ubottu: date
<robertzaccour> how come in konquerer flash isn't completely compatible with it?
<robertzaccour> like some sites don't render the flash stuff like intended
<robertzaccour> i.e. xat chats from xat.com
<tea_> hello
<tea_> anybody?
<robertzaccour> hello
<tea_> robertzaccour, where are you?
<robertzaccour> tennessee
<robert__> will kopete work ok in gnome?
<WaltzingAlong> robert_ sure
<m0ar> Sup guys.  I'm unable to use "alt+1" to change to the server window in IRSSI when using xfce4-term. alt+1,2,3 etc works as they should. What might be wrong?
<nonameNN> hey guys, is there any ubuntu image like debians minimal? so i can install just what i need?
<spirov92> so, can someone help me with the ATI drivers? the default one-radeon, I think-is horribly slow
<spirov92> nonameNN: can't you do a normal install and delete what you don't need?
<nonameNN> spirov92: i could, but thats not the point
<shadeslayer> nonameNN: theres ubuntu minimal
<shadeslayer> !minimal | nonameNN
<ubottu> nonameNN: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nonameNN> shadeslayer: thanks man, that was what i was looking...
<spirov92> hmm...in the envyng tool, it seems the proprietary ATI drivers do not support my card...in that case can someone help me with the open-source ones?
<nonameNN> spirov92: i dont know what ati card u have, but probably theres a solution some where in the web... did u google it?
<spirov92> can't find anything yet...looking at some forum post now
<spirov92> lspci gives me: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<WaltzingAlong> !ati | spirov92
<ubottu> spirov92: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spirov92> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966629&page=2 this describes my problem, and seems to happen on many types of hardware
<nonameNN> spirov92: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567116  http://www.radarsync.com/drivers/d205643-radeon_rv250   http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<spirov92> nonameNN: the first one...tried the same, X died, removed the drivers from the terminal, X was back
<WaltzingAlong> spirov92: when it does not work out, check out the x log to find out the exact error. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<spirov92> The fglrx driver only support the 9500 card and ABOVE <<< I have a 9000...
<Jaimie> i bet you could buy a 9500 for less than $10
<Jaimie> ;)
<st4aluck> can somebody tell me if I can make my webcam pleomax pwc-3800 to work  under ubuntu 10.04
<spirov92> Jaimie: the question is will it fit in my laptop ;)
<Jaimie> depends on the laptop
<Jaimie> most have a propritary connection; in which case the answer is no or the part will be impossible to source
<spirov92> hm...does the xorg log get reset on every login? could it still contain the errors from when I tried the fglrx driver?
<WaltzingAlong> spirov92: sure but there should be others ...log.0 .1 and so on
<st4aluck> can somebody tell me if I can make my webcam pleomax pwc-3800 to work  under ubuntu 10.04
<shadeslayer> st4aluck: #ubuntu+1
<WaltzingAlong> st4aluck: greetings. no need to repeat like that within 4 minutes just because no on answered. guess you are asking around in #ubuntu as well.
<shadeslayer> !webcam | st4aluck
<ubottu> st4aluck: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<spirov92> WaltzingAlong: http://pastebin.com/pYz64Rqu here's what was in xorg.0.log.old... seems fglrx driver doesn't support my card
<spirov92> specifically the  (EE) No devices detected.
<Xeper> Does anyone know where I can go in Kubuntu to set the system font?  I want to change the font that is used on window decorations and the task manager
<spirov92> Xeper: kde system settings
<spirov92> it should be in favorites in the k menu
<Xeper> spirov92: where should i be looking in the system settings?
<spirov92> Xeper: appearance->fonts
<Xeper> spirov92: ahhhh, thank you very much
<WaltzingAlong> spirov92: and which kubuntu are you running? which fglrx is installed?
<spirov92> WaltzingAlong: 9.10, I removed the driver because it blew up X, I'll tell you what version it was in a second
<shadeslayer> !meta | st4aluck
<ubottu> st4aluck: If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<shadeslayer> meh..
<WaltzingAlong> spirov92: 8.66.10? apparently support was dropped in fglrx for your card/chip some versions ago. could install an older version that still supports that chip/card
<spirov92> WaltzingAlong: it was 2:8.660-0ubuntu4
<spirov92> WaltzingAlong: where can I get one?
<WaltzingAlong> spirov92: http://techkrunch.co.cc/index.php/2009/06/29/ubuntu-driver-for-dell-d600-ati-radeon-rv250-mobility-firegl-9000/
<shadeslayer> !highlight | st4aluck
<lenny> Всем привет!)
<lenny> Hello everubody!)
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | lenny
<ubottu> lenny: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lenny> Somebody speak Russian?
<WaltzingAlong> !ru | lenny
<ubottu> lenny: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lenny> А тут боты что ли сидят одни?
<lenny> Thanks)
<st4aluck> shadeslayer:
<shadeslayer> st4aluck: ah finally :)
<shadeslayer> st4aluck: so whats the problem?
<st4aluck> shadeslayer:  I got it
<st4aluck> shadeslayer: pls tell me more about the webcam cause I tryed with 9.10 but after the new kernel came it stoped working again
<shadeslayer> st4aluck: well for support in lucid you need to go to : #ubuntu+1
<st4aluck> shadeslayer: ok
<spirov92> what was the name of the 9.10 release? (interpid/jaunty/karmic)
<shadeslayer> spirov92: karmic
<spirov92> thanks
<lenny> karmic
<shadeslayer> spirov92: it still is
<shadeslayer> 19:26 < spirov92> what was the name of the 9.10 release? (interpid/jaunty/karmic)
<WaltzingAlong> !karmic | spirov92
<ubottu> spirov92: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
 * vyrgozunqk is away: Gone away for now
<lenny> Kubuntu Rulezzzz!)
<spirov92> lenny: yeah
<fabio333> i got lucid
<spirov92> it would be perfect if I get the ati drivers to work...
 * vyrgozunqk is away: Gone away for now
<lenny> spirov92 Are you using Kubuntu too?
<spirov92> lenny: well you are speaking in #kubuntu....lol
 * vyrgozunqk is away: Gone away for now
<lenny> )))
 * vyrgozunqk is away: Gone away for now
 * vyrgozunqk is away: Gone away for now
<fabio333> spirov92: open or closed?
<WaltzingAlong> !away | vyrgozunqk
<ubottu> vyrgozunqk: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<spirov92> fabio333: trying to get the closed-source one to work, since the radeon driver is eating cpu a lot
<fabio333> spirov92: what card?
<spirov92> fabio333: radeon mobility firegl 9000 something
<WaltzingAlong> fabio333: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250
<fabio333> rv250 should work fine with radeon
<fabio333> and it's too old for fglrx
<WaltzingAlong> fabio333: what did you use to check that? should there not be an older version of fglrx that supports it?
<fabio333> WaltzingAlong: use man radeon
<fabio333> fglrx is only for the latest cards (hd series)
<fabio333> radeon works perfectly with my rs200 but R2xx is very old.
<fabio333> and it will not work with lucid plymouth
<dmdevotee> anybody knows if there is anyway to execute a script witout terminal?
<dmdevotee> *without
<shadeslayer> dmdevotee: just click on it?
<dmdevotee> that doesn't work
<shadeslayer> dmdevotee: does the executable have a gui?
<shadeslayer> (gui function call)
<user____> halo world
<dmdevotee> how do i know if there is a gui?
<dmdevotee> shadeslayer:
<dmdevotee> a simple script2.sh file with this contect
<bigbrovar> .
<dmdevotee> #! /bin/bash
<dmdevotee> echo "hello world"
<dmdevotee> executing it with double click does nothing
<user____> chmod +x script2.sh
<user____> ./script2.sh
<user____> make the file executeable
<user____> the ./ run it
<dmdevotee> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root    31 2010-03-14 15:28 script2.sh
<user____> try run this "./script2.sh"
<dmdevotee> i want to execute without typing everytime the filename
<shadeslayer> dmdevotee: since the script does not have anything to display with the gui,it runs in the background
<shadeslayer> dmdevotee: its not a GUI script!
<user____> it run on konsole / terminal
<user____> lolz
<shadeslayer> dmdevotee: for a gui script you need qt/gtk libraries
<dmdevotee> i do not understand "anything to display with the gui"...
<dmdevotee> it's supposed to display "hello world"
<dmdevotee> i made a script that moves files, and when i double click on it, it does nothing
<user____> dmdevotee the script2.sh only show result on console, not on GUI
<dmdevotee> any way to execute the script without typing it the name everytime in terminnal?
<user____> if u need to display on GUI u need more coding, this need qt/gtk library help
<dmdevotee> thanks user, but now i did a script that moves files
<dmdevotee> i don't need now to display nothing, i did a script that uses the command mv
<user____> when u double click it, make sure u open with right program
<Jerky_> do u guys see any major problems with 10.04??? I am using it on my notebook and wondering if i should put it on my main desktop
<dmdevotee> user____: when i double click, it does NOTHING
<user____> dmdevtee: ok like this right click the script2.sh
<user____> click propreties
<user____> goto permission tab
<user____> check the box to execute the file
<WaltzingAlong> !lucid | Jerky_
<ubottu> Jerky_: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<user____> then click "open with" tab
<dmdevotee> user___: it had "777" permission
<user____> open with "bash"
<user____> now u edit script2.sh with this command "touch aaabbcc"
<user____> this to create a empty file name aaabbcc
<maco> Jerky_: current issues do not dictate future issues
<user____> now u can double it
<user____> ls -l
<user____> to check the file is it created
<user____> it should be on your desktop /home/username/Desktop
<user____> does this server have #ufo room?
<dmdevotee> in what category is bash?
<user____> on the bottm just enter "bash"
<user____> "use custom command"
<dmdevotee> thanks! it worked
<user____> good to heard that
<dmdevotee> i tried opening with konsole, but it did't work, only a black screen appeared
<user____> this is bash script
<dmdevotee> i thinked they were the same
<spirov92> bliargh. I installed the drivers as shown on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide and it blew up X11(again)
<spirov92> (EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols. <<< has anyone seen this?
<spirov92> http://pastebin.com/E3uEV37Q here's the Xorg.0.log
<user____> halo use "envy" is the easy way to install nvidia or ati card
<dmdevotee> anybody knows how to sort the graphical elements from task manager?
<dmdevotee> i mean, put the clock on the roght, the taks at left, the shortcuts at left, etc
<dmdevotee> *right
<spirov92> when I installed the drivers, kde started up, but kwin and compiz died complaining about GLX missing
<user____>  glxinfo |grep direct
<user____> what is the result?
<spirov92> user____: direct rendering: Yes
<lucia_> dmdevottee:  click on the cashew and then move the stuff around using your mouse with the cross hair
<dmdevotee> lucia_: thanks!
<user____>  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep glx
<user____> do you get this ?
<user____>     Load           "glx"
<lucia_> dmdevotte: you are welcome. jsut to be sure I mean the cashew on the task bar
<user____> spirov92:make sure u load glx
<user____> Section "Module"
<user____> #    Load           "glx"
<user____>     Load           "glx"
<user____> EndSection
<FloodBotK1> user____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spirov92> user____: look at line 97 of the log I pastebined
<spirov92> it seems it's being loaded
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> need some help with kde 4.4 flaws
<Matisse> is there any guide out in the net?
<spirov92> Matisse: what issues?
<dmdevotee> i didn't know what the "cashew" is but when you said "the crosshair" i know what you were talking about
<dmdevotee> *knew
<user____> spirvo92:  open konsole  run this "compiz -replace"
<Matisse> missing top of windows (where maximize and close button is) and double task line
<spirov92> user____:  I removed the drivers so I could get a working window manager
<user____> Matisse u running compiz???
<Matisse> user__, i think so
<spirov92> user____: running compiz now shows "No whitelisted driver found" and falls back to kwin
<user____> spirov92 :i dont get you, compiz is a software  to manipulize gnome/kde display
<spirov92> user____: yeah, a window manager...but as I said, both compiz and kwin were broken when the drivers were installed
<spirov92> so I couldn't focus a window to type, so I used tty1 to log in and remove the drivers
<Matisse> user__, yes, running compiz, is it a problem?
<spirov92> Matisse: make sure the window decoration plugin is enabled in ccsm
<user____> Matisee : open ccsm
<user____> ya that right
<user____> spirov92: what video card u are using?
<user____> it easy to start over again from zero
<spirov92> user____: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<Matisse> ccsm isnt even installed. does it mean its a different error?
<spirov92> Matisse: how do you configure compiz then? you should install it
<Matisse> i dont configure it :)
<spirov92> without it you can't know if the decoration plugin is on
<plop_> hi !
<Matisse> ho
<plop_> he
<user____> RV250. i think it slow when running compiz
<spirov92> user____: with the radeon driver it was slow. with fglrx it didn't work :)
<user____> now u load fglrx driver?
<Matisse> spirov92, seems like its enabled
<spirov92> user____: I removed it, and now it seems I have no driver
<spirov92> Matisse: what is the command setting?
<Matisse> ?
<Matisse> Its just checkmark
<Matisse> *a checkmark
<spirov92> Matisse: when you click on a plugin, you get settings for it. there should be a decorator command in the decoration plugin's settings.
<Matisse> /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<Matisse> spirov92, "seems" no driver - have you checked with apt-cache policy <drivername> ?
<amichair> is there an advantage to have ktorrent allocate disk space in advance? it causes the whole desktop to freeze for a couple of minutes when it's allocating
<Matisse> amichair, the space cant be taken
<Matisse> tamran, yesterday you explained how I can install kde 4.4, but you said it still has some "bumps". Can you help with them? Seems like the other 2 guys freezed :)
<amichair> Matisse: so it's only useful when I'm running out of disk space? does fragmentation matter?
<Matisse> no, fragmentation is not important on linux
<Matisse> but its strange that it freezes
<WaltzingAlong> amichair: fragmentation occurs with other file systems as well but is not the problem that it is made out to be under desktop single user ms windows - perhaps because of much better disk caching/buffering
<user____> Mastisee: u using KDE right?
<Matisse> user__, yes
<WaltzingAlong> amichair: which reservation method are you using? basic or filesystem specific?
<amichair> Matisse: yes, I can't figure out how moving the mouse cursor should be blocked by any amount of disk io. seems like a design flaw somewhere.
<amichair> WaltzingAlong: filesystem specific
<user____> make sure u install this "compiz-kde "
<WaltzingAlong> amichair: i have 'reserve disk space' checked but not 'fully reserve' - first option probably creates a sparse file while the second probably fills the entire thing with 0s
<amichair> WaltzingAlong: I'll try it for a while...
<Matisse> amichair, have you had checked both?
<amichair> checked both checkboxes? or checked both reservation methods?
<WaltzingAlong> Matisse: fully reserve must have been checked, otherwise one cannot set which method and amichair reported he was using the filesystem specific method
<soee> how can i change trash icon ?
<amichair> I had both checkboxes and filesystem specific selected. I just unchecked the second checkbox, will try working like this for a week or two and see what happens.
<WaltzingAlong> amichair: ok. i think that will be fine. feel free to report back
<user____> make sure u install this "compiz-kde and compizconfig-settings-manager"
<user____> n enable window decoration
<lantizia> anyone know a good qt and/or kde based Jabber/XMPP client?  (I normally use Gajim but thats GTK+ based)
<Matisse> lantizia, kopete?
<WaltzingAlong> !kopete | lantizia
<ubottu> lantizia: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Matisse> user__, it is enabled
<lantizia> other than kopete! I can't stand it!
<Matisse> pidgin?
<lantizia> pidgin is GTK
<Matisse> then take kopete, its great :)
<Matisse> you can configure a lot
<lantizia> kopete has some silly thing is has to start (and sometimes crash) when you load it
<lantizia> plus it begins with a K :)
<WaltzingAlong> !sim-qt | lantizia
<WaltzingAlong> !info sim-qt | lantizia
<ubottu> lantizia: sim-qt (source: sim): simple instant messenger (Qt). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5~svn20080806-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2037 kB, installed size 6564 kB
<user____> try pidgin :D
<Matisse> lantizia, whats the last time you tried it?
<lantizia> last night
<Matisse> ok
<doleyb> hello, i am wondering how often is plasma-desktop supposed to crash?
<lantizia> plus I don't need an all in one messenger... I'd rather have something that concentrates just on XMPP/Jabber like Gajim does (but Gajim is GTK+)
<user____> Matisse: i think some plugin might conflit with window decoration , so try disable some recent plugin first
<Matisse> once a hour doleyb
<Matisse> i've got an idea
<doleyb> Matisse: are you serious?  because I do have crashes of about each hour during use.  Not on a real 60 minute schedule though.
<doleyb> And sometimes much faster.
<Matisse> no, it was a joke :D
<doleyb> yeah :(
<doleyb> Do you know if upcoming kde versions will crash less?
<Matisse> there will be somebody here whos helping you if you describe more prezise
<Matisse> user__, ive manually set to 16bit... have to restart to test 24bit again
<doleyb> Well I'm not asking for someone to help me stop it from crashing.  I am looking for information if this is like a known problem.
<user____> doleyb: i try kde 4.x but my video card said better run gnome
<user____> :)
<user____> i am running compiz
<apparle> hi guys
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Matisse> re
<Matisse> user__, so, 24bit didnt change a thing
<Matisse> which plugin should I disable?
<hazaa> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<WaltzingAlong> !info psi | lantizia
<ubottu> lantizia: psi (source: psi): Jabber client using Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2890 kB, installed size 6912 kB
<boesmans> Hi
<boesmans> if I have the path of folder A and of folder B, can i move a file from folder A to folder B via console?
<boesmans> if yes, how do i do that?
<hazaa> dang it.. Folks.. im trying to reinsatll my grub so that it picks up windows. But after trying to follow the !grub i cannot find my HD(s). Maybe i need more info when trying to install grub onto my raid?
<Xeper> i have a very basic question that someone may laugh at me for asking... is there an interface that i can go to to download plasma themes?
<doleyb> plasma-desktop just crashed for the second time since I mentioned it, 41 minutes ago.  So that's like crashes every 20 minutes of use :)
<Dinox> doleyb:have u update all package?
<Dinox> apt-get upgrade
<hazaa> ugh... all i *think* i need to do is mount my array on the live CD. That way i can reinstall my grub??
<doleyb> Dinox yes im updated that way.
<kubuntu1222> hello
<kubuntu1222> i need help width kubuntu
<doleyb> kubuntu1222: well ask questions for what help you need.
<kubuntu1222> i installed kubuntu and now in welcome screen asking me enter password, but i not set one in installation
<Draconis_> Hi everyone, how are you guys doin' today?
<kubuntu1222> now i cant start system
<hazaa> Dinox: Cheers :)
<spirov92> kubuntu1222: have you tried empty password?
<kubuntu1222> yes not loading
<Xeper> is there a simple user interface for downloading and installing plasma themes?
<kubuntu1222> its showing as unused user . But what password and login for it
<boesmans> can i move a file from folder A to folder B via the terminal if i know both paths? if so, how ?
<doleyb> boesmans: mv /home/me/foldera/file1 /home/me/folderb
<Draconis_> I have a few questions- i would like to know how to update my drivers to my wireless card, and set my proprietary drivers through terminal...but I don't know the command lines well enough...
<kubuntu1222> so how to solve this problem ?
<boesmans> thanks doleyb
<kubuntu1222> anyone
<robin0800> kubuntu1222: you should have set a default user name and password during the install
<kubuntu1222> yes i know but i not set it so how i should now login
<Draconis_> i was told something about like linux backtrack or backdoor or something like that to update my drivers and stuffs
<GiGaMaN83> scuse me there are any italian? scusate c'è qualche italiano?
<robin0800> kubuntu1222: not sure you can! perhaps have to re-install
<Draconis_> Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend.
<Draconis_> Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open.     <-  What does this error mean?
<kubuntu1222> but the cd is not boting anymore , after boot it showing languages and freezing and my win7 cd not booting at all .
<kubuntu1222> this is shity os i ques
<Dinox> draconis: try this sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dinox> kubuntu1222: try boot into http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Dinox> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/linux
<Dinox> chroot /mnt/linux /bin/bash
<Draconis_> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Draconis_> All i have open is Quassel IRC and Terminal...
<Dinox> create user or reset password from there
<Dinox> ps -e |grep package
<Draconis_> Dinox can I talk to you in PMs for just a moment so I am not posting the issues here?
<omerta> hello
<omerta> i'm new to kubuntu i need a hand
<omerta> where can i change the network settings to get a static ip
<omerta> also change the dns servers
<omerta> i prefer GUI mode
<Dinox> press alt+f2
<Dinox> nm-connection-editor
<hazaa> hmm. so it looks like i was able to mount my raid using...\
<hazaa> sudo mount /dev/mapper/isw_bhhcbgejdd_system1 /media/myraid/
<hazaa> I can now see my Kubuntu OS
<hazaa> Sound about right?
<omerta> commands not found it says Dinox
<omerta> i use kubuntu karmic
<Dinox> ya hazaa
<Dinox> chroot /media/myraid
<hazaa> I see
<hazaa> sudo chroot /media/myraid
<hazaa> Dinox: So i guess i can try to reinstall my grub2 ?
<omerta> system-settings->network-settings->network connections under wired tab there's nothing to edit
<omerta> but i'm connected to internet as you can see
<Dinox> hazza: sry u no need to chroot into it
<Dinox> hazaa: just execute "grub"
<hazaa> Dinox: Hehe. No worries
<hazaa> Dinox: In the media/myraid dir?
<Dinox> root (hd,X)
<Dinox> setup (hdX)
<hazaa> Dinox: Is that directed at me?
<Dinox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dinox> i familar with grub, not grub2. pls refer the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
 * hazaa bangs his head off a wall
<hazaa> Dinox: Cheers
<liah> hi, i cant change a permission, someone can help me please
<Dinox> omerta: use command will be great : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<Dinox> hi liah: ls -l
<Dinox> copy paste result here
<omerta> ok DInox, i'll try, hopefully i wont do something wrong :)
<drax_avi> changed my nick, lol, its was a default from here
<drax_avi> dont have a result
<drax_avi> i used chown and chmod
<drax_avi> to alter the groups, the permission
<drax_avi> its days that have changed
<drax_avi> but when i look
<drax_avi> dont change at all
<drax_avi> its satys user root group root
<drax_avi> its a nfts partition that i use for linux and windows
<Dinox> huh ntfs?
<Dinox> u cant change ntfs permisson  at linux
<apparle> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<drax_avi> hum... its stays as root?
<apparle> suggest a lightweight browser for kde
<drax_avi> i cant change in anyway?
<Dinox> u cant change a permission for ntfs disk
<drax_avi> ok ty
<Dinox> u format to unix disk format :) xfs,jfs.ext2,ext3
<drax_avi> but its used by linux and windows, so i cant do it
<drax_avi> linux read a nfts partiotion
<drax_avi> but windows dont read a ext4
<Dinox> guy good nite
<Dinox> need sleep
<drax_avi> bye
<Draconis_> Can anyone tell me how to update my drivers to my wireless modem through konsole?
<Draconis__> Is there a way to 'disk cleanup' and 'defrag' in kubuntu?  To like...clean up cache and temp files and whatnot?
<tamran> hello all, can anyone explain how to change file associations in KDE?  The "default applications" part in settings only has 5 apps there
<tamran> actually, what I'm trying to do is make magnet links work
<st4aluck> #ubuntu-beginers
<ToraToraTora> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<drax_avi> hi
<drax_avi> i am trying to change the permission of a ntfs partition, i tryied to use ntfs-3g
<drax_avi> but nothing i do change the permission
<drax_avi> its always back to the user: root group: root 777
<drax_avi> hi
<drax_avi> i am trying to change the permission of a ntfs partition, i tryied to use ntfs-3g
<drax_avi> but nothing i do change the permission
<drax_avi> its always back to the user: root group: root 777
<FloodBotK1> drax_avi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drax_avi> hi
<drax_avi> i am trying ti change the permission of a nfts partition
<drax_avi> i tryied everything, even use ntfs-3g
<drax_avi> but the permissions stays a user and group root
<drax_avi> someone can help me please?
<Draconis_> Can anyone inform me on how I can check my wireless drivers and update them?
<Peace-> Draconis_: mm
<Peace-> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Draconis_> Thanks Peace
<Peace-> Draconis_: which kind of wifi have you ?
<Draconis_> Not sure on how to check it.
<Draconis_> Peace- :   I did linux-backports-modules-karmic doesn't that update all that stuff?
<Draconis_> Of course i did sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic  and it completed successfully....should I reboot?
<boesmans> cya allllllllllllll
<drox> Hello i have a problem, my X-fi extreme audio don't play. How do I do to play it?
<drox> I use kubuntu
<drox> 9.10
<lantizia> Is there a list of all apps Kubuntu 9.10 comes with?
<Draconis_> Can anyone tell me how I can install flash player so I can watch youtube?
<Draconis_> And VLC Player for linux O.o
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> you can find vlc in the repositories, as well as flash player :)
<Typos_King> Draconis_:      sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree vlc;
<Draconis_> How do i view the repositories so I know what to type?
<Draconis_> And PS-  How do i check for bug fix downloads...I had 173 of them eearlier, but I dont see that icon or how to find it
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> I do it from the console
<Typos_King> but you may be able to check using 'kpackagemanager'
<Draconis_> How?  ah
<jussi01> Draconis_: system -> Kpackagekit -> software updates
<lantizia> Is there a list of all apps Kubuntu 9.10 comes with?
<Typos_King> lantizia:   <jussi01> Draconis_: system -> Kpackagekit   <---
<lantizia> Typos_King: that helps how?
<lantizia> or are you assuming I'm using kubuntu?
<Draconis_> Well
<Draconis_> You ARE IN #kubuntu
<lantizia> Yeah... Im in #kubuntu asking about Kubuntu
<lantizia> I want to know what apps come with it before I waste some bandwidth in dowloading it
<Draconis_> O.o then its not an assumption :P
<Draconis_> Well
<Draconis_> What are you looking for in general?
<lantizia> A list
<xjjk> lantizia: distrowatch.com has a comparison page of versions of packages in distributions
<xjjk> could probably find a list of all the packages included on the disc somewhere too
<lantizia> critical comparative packages yes - but not a list of applications
<lantizia> theres a difference
<lantizia> screenshots of the default Kmenu's would help
<jussi01> lantizia: is this any help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/395274/
<jussi01> its a list of the dpendencies for kubuntu-desktop
<jussi01> also, the release notes tell what is new and a list of known bugs: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release
<lantizia> not really! I'm not after a list of packages, I'm after a list of visible/usable GUI applications that are preinstalled
<lantizia> theres nothing about Kubuntu other than... come use it!  why are you waiting!.. I don't see any list of features
<HmpfCBR_> lantizia: a tour with screenshots can be found here: http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Kubuntu%209.10
<lantizia> HmpfCBR_: that doesn't list the apps
<edi_99> Hi guys. Is there a way to restore the default value of wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<cccccc> sudo rm < find . -name  "*.*"
<microsoft> hello
<cccccc> ???  why  did not work it
<cccccc> microman
<microman> sudo rm < find . -name  "*.*"
<microman> quys!!!!!!1  I want find files  and delete them!
<microman> sudo rm < find . -name  "*.*"               ??????????????
<microman> fuck    I did it with my hands
<microman> thenks guys
<microman> from russia with love
<charles_> hello
<charles_> new to this,need help PLEASE
<Typos_King> charles_:   with?
<charles_> iam tring to download flashplayer so i can review my e-mail
<charles_> but it is asking  a {open with
<charles_> sorry
<Typos_King> you need flash player to 'review' email?  I don't :)
<Typos_King> a open?  ?
<charles_> a place to download the file but i have no idea where to place this file to get my HTML to work correct
<Typos_King> not sure I follow that charles_  :|
<charles_> ok
<Typos_King> what are you doing anyway?
<charles_> when i try to open my yahoo
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> sooo, what happens?
<charles_> it states that i need the get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<Typos_King> ok
<charles_> well i download the program,
<charles_> but
<Typos_King> what about when you go to youtube.com?   does it ask you too?
<charles_> yes at utube to
<charles_> but
<Typos_King> but?
<charles_> i try to open the file
<charles_> it ask me the command _OPEN WITH_
<charles_> then i try to pick a program  it will not work
<Typos_King> charles_   go to System > kpackageit; look for 'flashplugin-non-free'
<Typos_King> and install it :)
<charles_> ok thanks
<Typos_King> 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<Typos_King> rather
<charles_> sorry , like stated very new to this, but , is this a web site or is it the system on my computer?
<Typos_King> is in your system
<Typos_King> click on the KDE button, then System, then kpackageit
<charles_> ok
<charles_> sorry there wher no  kpackageit in the system trayto pic from
<Typos_King> ... ok
<Typos_King> charles_:  then open a 'terminal' window, by click on Konsole and type -> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree;
<charles_> ok hold please
<charles_> ok this waht it stated
<charles_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<charles_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<charles_> charles@att:~$
<FloodBotK1> charles_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<charles_> sorry
<charles_> ok
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> that means you have kpackageit open
<charles_> let me close some things
<charles_> ok let me try again
<Typos_King> k
<charles_> ok, it stated that it could not fin flashplugin-nonfree
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> now try -> apt-cache seach flashplugin
<Typos_King> any names listed?
<charles_> okm hold on please
<charles_> states invaild operating seach
<Typos_King> lol
<charles_> what
<Typos_King> now try -> apt-cache search flashplugin
<Typos_King> a typo, well, I ain't the King for nutin`
<charles_> lol
<charles_> my name just came back up
<Typos_King> soooo
<Typos_King> anything?
<charles_> just charles@att:~$
<Typos_King> ... nothing huh
<charles_> nope
<Typos_King> one sec
<charles_> ok
<arriesp> hi
<charles_> hello
<Typos_King> charles_:    http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/updaters/10/flash_player_10_linux_dev.tar.gz
<charles_> ok hold on please
<Typos_King> allo arriesp
<arriesp> how are you¿
<drox> speak italiana somebody
<Typos_King> !it | drox
<ubottu> drox: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<charles_> it asks--Save as  or Open with ark
<drox> I have a problem with audio, my X-fi estreme audio don't play why?
<Typos_King> charles_:    save
<charles_> ok where to ?
<Typos_King> heeh
<Typos_King> anywhre... it doesn't matter.... ~/Downloads I gather
<charles_> ok
<charles_> finsh downloading
<Typos_King> open it with Ark
<charles_> ok
<Typos_King> go down to the install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz  file and Extract that file
<charles_> open in ark and clicked on it  and it stated
<charles_> Veiw Externally or do not veiw
<charles_> ok
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> do you see several folders open in Ark when it's loaded?
<charles_> no just 1
<Typos_King> there's a 'plugin' and a .... ack
<Typos_King> ok... expand that :|
<Typos_King> and go down to plugin > debugger
<charles_> no can do there is no + button
<Typos_King> ok... then unzip the whole thing
<charles_> yeah, about the unzip, there is none
<charles_> i trird to downloade that to and still have it
<charles_> but it did not unpack
<[Relic]> Is there anyway in 9.10 to get the task bar to stop sorting alphabetically when you have sort by desktop selected?
<lantizia> Does Kubuntu come with mono-common ? (i.e. have any apps depending on the mono framework)
<Typos_King> [Relic]:     can't say..   I haven't used kde WM as much hehee
<charles_> lol
<[Relic]> just using it with whatever came installed :)
<Typos_King> lantizia:    apt-cache search mono-common;   it came up for me
<lantizia> Typos_King: how about dpkg -l | grep -i mono-common
<Typos_King> lantizia    sure, I'd think it'd show up there
<Draconis_> What is Native IE6 rofl...
<lantizia> I didn't ask if it was in the repositories, I asked if it was installed with Kubuntu (i.e. on install)
<lantizia> Typos_King: you'd think?  but does it actually
<Typos_King> lantizia    actually, it didn't
<lantizia> Good :)
<Typos_King> it did show on the apt-cache though
<lantizia> Well it will
<charles_> Tpose_King is there any thing else to try
<Typos_King> lantizia    and in apt-cache pkgnames
<Typos_King> sooooo, I'd think is installed, at least on mine :P
<charles_> ok got the de bug
<Typos_King> charles_:      it'd be in the repositories... that'd be the easier way to install it .... though...
<Typos_King> the bug?
<charles_> ok whats next
<Typos_King> charles_:    you mean, it unzipped?
<charles_> the debbuer opt
<Typos_King> ?
<charles_> sorry
<Typos_King> the folder you mean?
<charles_> the Debbuger opt
<charles_> yes
<charles_> lo
<charles_> lol
<Typos_King> not sure what that is :|
 * arriesp bye
<charles_> in the ark
<Typos_King> charles_:     just unzip the whole file you just downloaded
<Typos_King> then, you can use the installer it comes with
<charles_> ok
<hailey> hi
<hailey> help
<ulysses> hailey: what is your problem?
<hailey> i need to kno how to reset the root password i forgot it
<hailey> ulysses?
<Typos_King> what about your account password?
<Typos_King> do you remember that one?
<hailey> ulysses?
<hailey> yes
<hailey> but not the root password
<Typos_King> yes?
<Typos_King> then... nevermind the root passwd :)
<hailey> yup
<Typos_King> heheh, yours is the only one  you need
<hailey> no i need the root to download stuff
<Typos_King> there's no 'root' user account per se in ubuntu
<ulysses> hailey: check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Typos_King> so.... not sure you have lost anything, since there wasn't one to begin with
<hailey> ill try ulysses
<hailey> ulysses im going to try it thanks
<hailey> it didnt work what do you press on the recovery menu
<felipe__> anyone knows to how configure the sound, to record with the audacity program?
<felipe__> anyone knows how to configure the sound, to record with the audacity program?
<felipe__> i have some troubles with record noise.
<hailey> hey it didnt work
<hailey> ulysses
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> felipe__:    what are you trying to do?
<felipe__> i'm trying to record voice, with a headset with microphone
<ulysses> hailey: It seems that you have GRUB 2, so have to find out how to get a root shell in recovery mode. I don't know it, because I have the old GRUB
<felipe__> but I'm getting so much noise
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> soooo,it's recording then
<felipe__> Typos_King:  and when I plug the guittar, I get noise as well.
<Typos_King> .. I usually use it to record from the soundcard..... I don't get any extra noises though
<Typos_King> felipe__:    can't say... try maybe another app -> http://techcityinc.com/2009/04/14/10-best-audio-editors-for-linux/
<Typos_King> I've heard something like that happening on certain playbacks for a player, which another didn't do, so
<felipe__> Typos_King: ok then. but in this link, the program that I'm using, Audacity, comes on the top
<Typos_King> yes, I understand that
<felipe__> Typos_King: I think the trouble is in configuring the kmix. (the sound mixer of kubuntu)
<Typos_King> I do have it and use it, but not for much recording, mostly to edit mp3s and a few recording from the soundcard
<felipe__> Typos_King: but thanks, anyway
<Typos_King> and for me, it works well enough
<Typos_King> it might be in kmix... can't tell
<felipe__> Typos_King: for that works pretty well. but for recording not so good
<Typos_King> right... maybe another may fare better :)
<rimad> guys, which packages provides csr1212.h ?
<felipe__> Typos_King: thanks! I found a alternative for Fruity loops for linux. You help me a lot. I'm loving use linux
<felipe__> Typos_King: the community helps a lot.
<Typos_King> heheh
<JontheEchidna> !find csr1212.h
<JontheEchidna> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> Package/file csr1212.h does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> One ping only, Vassily.
<JontheEchidna> !find csr1212.h lucid
<JontheEchidna> rimad: There might not be one :(
<Typos_King> !lucid | JontheEchidna
<ubottu> Package/file csr1212.h does not exist in lucid
<ubottu> JontheEchidna: Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<srdjan> hmmm why is xorg taking > 80% ?
<JontheEchidna> Typos_King: I was seeing if a file was in lucid, not asking for support :/
<Typos_King> heheh
<JontheEchidna> no worries :)
<srdjan>  1293 root      20   0  540m 200m  12m R   96  6.6 119:31.98 Xorg
<rimad> damn..
<Typos_King> JontheEchidna   http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/ieee1394/csr1212.h
<JontheEchidna> rimad: ^
<rimad> guys, i need kernel newer than 2.6.31-20
<rimad> because some modules wont compile otherwise :(
<rimad> is it possible?
<ikonia> rimad: yes
<Spaceghost> hi
<Spaceghost> kubuntu 9.10 get a partitonmanager?
<Spaceghost> in the GUI?
<Spaceghost> :S
<iconmefisto> !info partitionmanager
<rimad> ikonia, how? any repos?
<Spaceghost> :S
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 726 kB, installed size 2848 kB
<Spaceghost> I need in the live-CD for install
<ikonia> rimad: there are unofficial unsupported repos, however what are you trying to build that needs a 2.6.31 kernel ?
<Spaceghost> isn't in repos?
<Spaceghost> well
<Spaceghost> sorry
<Spaceghost> in the Live-CD
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: you have an internet connection, right? just install it
<Spaceghost> no in this PC, well
<Spaceghost> I will try something simlar so
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: you could also download the package and dependencies from packages.ubuntu.com if the pc with the livecd has no internet
<Spaceghost> have any suggestion? what is better? partition manager or gparted?
<Spaceghost> the more... graphic, I haven't the necessary experience with the console for use "$parted"
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: they are almost the same. gparted has gtk interface. there is also qtparted
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: is gparted already on the livecd?
<Spaceghost> I only have searched with the searcher of KDE menu, exist a better form of search if the livecd contains that program?
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: alt+F2 and type "gparted" to search for the program. but that is the same as searching in the menu search field
<Spaceghost> ok, so the live-cd doesn't come with any graphic partitioner
<iconmefisto> Spaceghost: there is also a gparted livecd. download the iso here: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Spaceghost> ok, I will see for make my pendrive booteable
#kubuntu 2011-03-07
<arrrghhh> does anyone use firefox on kde?
<Mase_wk> arrrghhh: yup
<arrrghhh> Mase_wk: any way to... ahem, make it not look like crap?
<Mase_wk> arrrghhh: well i guess it depends what aspect you don't like.
<arrrghhh> just doesn't look like any other kde app
<arrrghhh> fonts are all wonky
<Mase_wk> right, that's because it's not a kde app
<arrrghhh> and the buttons/statusbar just look awful.
<arrrghhh> i know
<Mase_wk> it's actually a GTK application
<arrrghhh> how can i make it look better tho?
<arrrghhh> is there no qt version of ff?
<Mase_wk> no mozilla use gtk
<Mase_wk> ideally GTK would have a theme that looks like oxygen
<Mase_wk> however i don't think they do. I think there is a qt-gtk engine which is a bit of a hack, but you can enable that for gtk applications in qt
<Mase_wk> that should be in your settings somewhere
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i have played with the gtk+ theme settings, but they don't seem to change anything.
<arrrghhh> i am running 4.6.1, perhaps there's an issue with it
<Mase_wk> dunno, it's really attacking the problem from the wrong direction. qt integrates nicely with GTK, i don't think it's quite as smooth the other way around
<Mase_wk> at least not yet
<root> hola
<Torch> there is a port of oxygen to gtk
<Torch> unfortunately it does not work with FF
<arrrghhh> lol ofc
<arrrghhh> i tried chrome, just doesn't have the integration of addons like ff does...
<yofel> Torch: oxygen-gtk work reasonably fine here in firefox
<arrrghhh> i remember that package.
<arrrghhh> i'll try that, thanks.
<arrrghhh> yofel: do i need a special repo enabled...?
<yofel> I don't think we officially backported that, I have it in one of my ppas for maverick https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=maverick
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> ok
<scb> Try qtcurve. Seems to work fine with everything. I have no idea what apps are GTK and which are Qt these days
<arrrghhh> hrm.
<arrrghhh> i think 4.6.1 has some issues, as no matter which i choose FF looks the same.  i close and reopen FF too.
<arrrghhh> i guess i should roll back to 4.5.1, not sure how to do that now... i guess that ppa-purge command?
<yofel> qtcurve was the old default - looks ok, unless you use a dark theme
<scb> mkdir ~/gtk-bk; mv ~/.gtk* ~/gtk-bk; sudo apt-get install gtk-theme-switch; gtk-theme-switch2
<yofel> ppa-purge yes, I don't know another comand
<scb> Pick your favorite theme...
<yofel> I do wonder why it doesn't work for you though
<arrrghhh> scb: i've tried to change them (the GTK window appearance yes?) and it doesn't have any effect.
<scb> arrrghhh: yes, do what I just told you to.
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> scb: thanks!  OT, are those your initials?
<scb> arrrghhh: I guess they are. Did it work?
<arrrghhh> you guess they are?  lol.  yes it did work, thanks.
<DarthFrog> Does anyone have an idea how to get around this error?  "Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so"
<DarthFrog> It's an old Loki game (SMAC) that causes that when pulseaudio is installed.
<harleen> hello
<harleen> hi c2tarun
<c2tarun> hi harleen
<harleen> where are you from c2tarun?
<c2tarun> india
<harleen> c2tarun: where do you live now?
<harleen> c2tarun: where in india?
<c2tarun> harleen: I think this channel is not for chit chat ;) but for kubuntu problems
<harleen> c2tarun: how says?
<harleen> who says?
<arrrghhh> harleen: the topic
<harleen> what is the topic?
<arrrghhh> the topic of this channel.  it's not for chat, it's for support with the kubuntu OS
<arrrghhh> !offtopic | harleen
<ubottu> harleen: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<buov> Where should I go to ask questions about web development
<buov> ?
<Daskreech> What kinda question?
<Daskreech> s/ion/ions/
<solifugus> I did an apt-get upgrade and now my system reboots to lots of flashing, colorful, text characters.
<solifugus> my desktop at work, that is..... where i need to work.
<solifugus> Is there a way to revert to boot off the old kernel?
<Daskreech> solifugus: when you are starting the computer it says press any key for the menu
<Daskreech> press your any key then choose a different kernel I'd suggest the third from the top
<solifugus> DarkriftX: I'll try that.. thanks.
<Mase_wk> afternoon all. I was wondering if there was anything i could do to disable akonadi_nepomuk. It is using a large amount of cpu every now and then ( according to krunners task list ) and I have nepomuk disabled from startup and from the settings.
<Mase_wk> so i'm not really using it for anything.
<Daskreech> well if nepomuk isn't using it I don't think anything else will
<Mase_wk> Daskreech: it seems to be active when kmail is running
<Daskreech> ah yes that might be true
<Mase_wk> i am unsure if it's actually doing anything or just chewing cpu time looking for a non-existant nepomuk daemon
<Daskreech> #kontact might be able to tell you
<Mase_wk> thank you.
<marktaff> Hi all.  Does anyone know where the config directory is for kdm sessions in kubuntu 10.10?  I want to hide some of the available login session types in kdm.  /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions/ will apparently be overwritten during upgrades. thanks.
<marktaff> See: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-workspace/kdm/different-window-managers-with-kdm.html
<Torch> yofel: that's great to hear. hugo once said it doesn't really work very well with it and i thought that was the official statement.
<killer> привет всем
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<baxeico> hi. I'm running plasma desktop 4.6.1 in maverick
<baxeico> is it possibile to have klipper as a plasmoid in system tray?
<baxeico> i cannot find it under "extra items" in system tray settings
<marktaff> baxeico: yes
<marktaff> baxeico: sys tray settings --> entries --> klipper
<baxeico> marktaff: ok, thank you
<marktaff> baxeico: yw
<Spezi> hi, i just updated to kubuntu 10.10 and played around with desktop themes a bit, now my desktop icons get sorted from the upper left corner downwards automatically, no way of moving them somewhere else. i found the settings on what way they get sorted, but can i switch that off too?
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have a weird issue... no matter what links I click in konversation, they get opened in the browser like file:///var/tmp/kdecache-.......   same happens also when I click a link from KMail
<magano> alo
<baffone85> hello
<baffone85> is there a software for ubuntu some wuppy for iphone?
<rethus> i have a cardreader. but if i insert it, i can't copy data from my disk to the card. but i can read the card
<rethus> any idea, whats wrong here
<zy> i'm curious why konqueror doesnt support side mouse buttons... is there any reason why this is so?
<moxisi> 这里有人没有
<rafael> oi
<Icttrack> anybody has expriences in red5
<Icttrack> i have started it but now want to turn it off
<germyn> Has anyone tried Wolvix destros?
<germyn> It come from Slackware.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Phoenixz> Where can one easily see disk usage?
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, in the terminal df h
<BluesKaj> err df -h
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: Er, I think you missed the "easily".. I know df -h, I'm asking for my dad who would just like to see some easy pie chart thingie or something :)
<BluesKaj> ah , Phoenixz a gui , maybe in the kpackagekit
<Markuz_Cifer> Hi
<Phoenixz> Markuz_Cifer: Hi
<Phoenixz> BluesKaj: eh, in the kpackagekit? thats for installing software...
<BluesKaj> Phoenixz, yeah, thatwhere you might find an app that will show the hdd in pie chart or whatever
<BluesKaj> pho maybe kdf will work
<BluesKaj> err Phoenixz ,, try kdf , it's in the repos
<Thinkerer68> What is the distinction between a NAS and an external HDD?
<kiffa> did you guys build h.a.a.r.p ?
<genii-around> Thinkerer68: An external hard drive usually is connected to only one computer and usuable only there. NAS is storage all the systems on your LAN have access to
<Thinkerer68> So it ain't a NAS without "Network", right?
<Thinkerer68> What about RAID capability. Is that a requirement for NAS?
<genii-around> Thinkerer68: RAID isn't a requirement, but is preferred. Because why have this storage everyone can use if there's no redundancy.
<Thinkerer68> Hmm.
<Thinkerer68> Is there a RAID capable NAS recommendable for Linux users?
<Thinkerer68> I see some commercial NAS boxes include lots of Windoze and Apple specific "features"
<genii-around> Thinkerer68: Most people generally use some old box and stuff a lot of storage in it, then use something like samba and ubuntu server. This is more the do-it-yourself way. But there are also distributions just for this purpose, like FreeNAS
<Thinkerer68> FreeNAS == FreeBSD
<genii-around> Yup
<Thinkerer68> I wonder if anyone here has a NAS and could commend about what to get?
<Thinkerer68> genii-around: Thank you very much for sharing your thoughts  :D
<genii-around> There may be some debian-centric embedded version for NAS as well, but I don't bother much. I have just a few old P3 with RAID5 running samba for what I do here in my office
<PtG76_uz> Hi All!
<christopher> I have a NETGEAR ReadyNAS NV+
<christopher> I use it at work to back up VMs and other things too.
<christopher> works rather well
<christopher> Thinkerer68: ^
<Thinkerer68> thanks, christopher :)
<christopher> np
<Thinkerer68> looks pretty nice <http://www.readynas.com/?cat=4>
 * Thinkerer68 AFK
<checcoxyz> Sera
<r41> hi there, how can i remove "home folder" from kicker favorites?
<Torch> r41: right click and "remove from favorites", i guess.
<r41> does work for all other except from home folder Torch
<Torch> r41: ah, i wasn't aware of that. i'm not using the new launcher anymore.
<patrizia> asd
<patrizia> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<patrizia> #help
<vanguard> how can I check in a bash script whether a command (like git) exists?
<vanguard> and is there some way to check whether I can install software using apt-get (i. e. am I a sudoer)?
<PhilRod_> vanguard: for the first one:
<PhilRod_> if which git &>/dev/null; then echo got git; fi
<vanguard> PhilRod_: thanks, "got git?" would make an awesome T-Shirt I think :D
<PhilRod_> vanguard: for the second, see "sudo -l"
<PhilRod_> vanguard: heh, yeah :-)
<vanguard> PhilRod_: if I type "$ sudo -l apt-get", I get "[sudo] password for ..."
<kiffa> nigger
<kiffa> the password is always nigger
<vanguard> kiffa: sure? ...
<PhilRod_> vanguard: hm, yes. I guess sudo won't tell you what permission you have unless you have permissions...
<tsimpson> kiffa: I suggest you stop that kind of behaviour
<vanguard> If i enter it, I get "User xx may run the following commands on this host:    (ALL) ALL"
<vanguard> hmm, I guess I would add a command line option for that then
<germyn> Here is a question, do you know the Wolvix linux, and what do you think of it?
<germyn> So no comment? Maybe no one knows.
<germyn> I have been their to ask a question and know will answer.
<BluesKaj> germyn,  probly not
<BluesKaj> never heard of it
<germyn> It is a Slackware linux, I installed it yesterday and had a question.
<BluesKaj> germyn,  look for wolvix chatroom
<germyn> I had been thier and know on will answer
<germyn> I was their all night with nothing.
<germyn> The support is , well not there.I think I will stay with Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> ask in slackware then
<germyn> I will try it.
<PtG76_uz> by by
<vanguard> how can I find out where endash and emdash are on a german keyboard?
<BluesKaj> vanguard,  ask in #kubuntu-de
<vanguard> how can I get a sudo ssh session? just user@host doesn't really cut it (I need to be root on both systems for using unison---file syncer--- on system files)
<DarthFrog> The easy way would be to use ssh with PKI authorization.
<vanguard> I alredy use that (ssh-copy-id and stuff), but how do I enable that for sudo?
<DarthFrog> Set up the remote systems sshd to use "PermitRootLogin without-password".
<DarthFrog> Use "sudo -i" first.
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu 12.04 will be the "Oneiric Ocelot".
<gmargo> That's the name for 11.10 I believe.
<gmargo> 12.04 will be "Marvelous Margo" :-)
<DarthFrog> Peerless Polecat? :-)
<DarthFrog> Passionate Pangolin?
<gmargo> Oh no, that's the wrong way, isn't it?  Must be Pathetic Preener
<esmirlin> Hi! is there any way to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04???
<DarthFrog> Plump Penguin?
<Tm_T> gmargo: DarthFrog: please, move to offtopic channel
<Tm_T> esmirlin: 11.04 isn't released yet
<DarthFrog> esmirlin: 11.04 isn't released yet.  There will be an upgrade path once it is.
<Guest56868> hola
<Guest56868> hay alguien a hi
<Guest56868> alguien de mexico
<Guest56868> que desee ayudarmee
<esmirlin> Guest56868: yo
<Renegade15> good evening
<Renegade15> I'm having a slight issue here: on bootup, KDE complains that /tmp/[numbers]/.kde/share/config/knotifyrc and /tmp/[numbers]/.kde/share/config/kdedrc are not writable; I've checked, and they're owned by kdm:nogroup rather than my user/group. I usually wouldn't care much, but htop shows that the two processes (/usr/bin/knotify4 and kdeinit4: kded4) are each using 100% cpu time (this is a 4-core-system), and I suspect the issues might be relat
<Renegade15> ed. Does anyone know how to fix this? I'd rather not waste an entire core just so knotify can idle...
<shadeslayer> i think the kdeinit4 taking up 100 % CPU is a bug
<Renegade15> I guess upgrading could help, but all the kde packages are "helpfully" being held back by apt
<Torch> Renegade15: try a dist-upgrade instead of an upgrade then
<Torch> Renegade15: also, did you delete those two files in /tmp as root? did they get recreated?
<Renegade15> I didn't delete either of those files
<Renegade15> oh well...dist-upgrade it is, then.
#kubuntu 2011-03-08
<ian_> which phonon backend provides equalizer support in Amarok (I currently have gstreamer only)?
<iflema> ian_: i have it with xine as backend
<ian_> iflema: I've tried xine and vlc as well as gstreamer, but I cannot get the equalizer to function
<andyman1> I've got an odd issue with wireless. It works fine for the first few minutes but will soon drop to a max rate of ~120 kb/s, and only bumps back up if I restart the connection. I'm on Kubuntu 10.10, dell latitude e5510. My google-fu isn't being very successful so far.
<andyman1> wired works fine, other wireless devices work fine, problem occurs both for both internet downloads and lan transfers.
<ian_> never mind .. I just discovered Clementine, which looks a lot nicer than Amarok anyway!
<BATMAN> hey guys
<Guest77920> hey guys i'm trying to compile a firefox addon from it's tar ball and i need libxul to do that successfully the problem is i can't find it in synaptic where can i get the libxul package
<Mase_wk> Guest77920: it's the -dev package
<Guest77920> the terminal says E: Package 'libxul-dev' has no installation candidate
<altbta> help
<timh> im using kubuntu 10.04 Maverick..i have plugged in a headphone to my Lenovo Thinkpad laptop, but sound comes from the internal speakers...
<timh> i have set the master channel to my headset
<timh> but still sound not coming from heaphones...any way to fix this ?
<timh> kubuntu 10.10
<ucenik21> fdsf
<ucenik21> sfd
<ucenik21> sfd
<ucenik21> fds
<ucenik21> fds
<ucenik21> fds?
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik21> ?FDs
<ucenik21> ds
<ucenik21> d
<ucenik21> d
<ucenik21> d
<ucenik21> d
<ucenik21> d
<ucenik21> d
<ucenik21> dd
<ucenik21> d
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik21> fdsfs
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik21> fsdG?b
<ucenik21> fd\
<ucenik21> G
<ucenik21> .!>
<ucenik21> >
<ucenik21> .!.\
<ucenik21> SS:Fas
<xxmmaann> hi
<onyxnz> any body else having issues with Konversation? On wifes machine it starts, and tries to connect to %i port 6667...of course it never connects. I have check the konversationrc file, and even removed it so that I got a new one...no diff
<onyxnz> ubu 10.4
<geekosopher> maco: you silenced ucenik21? ;)
<valorie> onyxnz: using konvi here, without issues
<onyxnz> valorie: same version? 1.2.3
<valorie> is it konvi, or networkmanager?
<onyxnz> konversation
<valorie> 1.3.1
<valorie> in kub. 10.10
<onyxnz> right...different version. thanks for report anyhow
<valorie> you can't upgrade?
<onyxnz> wifes machine, ubu10.4 LTS, no backport
<valorie> ah
<onyxnz> gets a bit touchy on a full upgrade to latest ;)
<valorie> the folks in #konversation are very helpful
<onyxnz> oh? thanks!
<skramer_> hi. I just found that apps started in sudo mode look so ugly. how can I fix it?
<valorie> why are you starting in sudo?
<valorie> first, you should rarely run in root
<valorie> second: use kdesudo for gui apps
<skramer_> yes, I know
<valorie> you can mess up your computer by running sudo rather than kdesude
<valorie> kdesudo
<skramer_> actually, I became aware of the problem when pinentry asked my passphrase & it looked ugly, too
<skramer_> so I started looking for the reason, but could not find anything yet
<skramer_> not sure if the problem came with yesterday's update to KDE SC 4.6.1
<valorie> well, if it is all KDE apps, you might ask in #kde , or #kde-devel
<geekosopher> skramer_: even I've noticed this change after yesterday
<skramer_> ok, I will try there. thanks
<paco_> list
<paco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<silence150> hi
<rork> hello silence150
<Arachon> So. I'm currently running Vanilla Ubuntu 10.10 on a Samsung n350 Netbook, but I am considering migrating to Kubuntu (because, hey, Shiny!). But I'm guessing that doing a "regular" backup of the system, then restoring from it, would not be the best of ideas. Is it any idea to try to backup at all (apart from home folder of course), or should I just re-install everything once I'm on Kubuntu
<susundberg> You mean as backup what?
<CoNFuS3D> why would you need to backup.. just download the kde desktop and install it...
<Arachon> I'm told that if I just install the KDE desktop, I'll be stuck with loads of redundant applications from GNOME
<susundberg> true
<susundberg> but if you are not low on diskspace that is easiest way
<Arachon> And all the features that are present in Kubuntu 10.10 will be there as well?
<susundberg> Yes, ubuntu and kubuntu differ only on the packages installed
<Arachon> And those packages are included in the KDE desktop?
<susundberg> Not sure, but at kde-desktop contains the basic programs
<CoNFuS3D> I only just recently changed to kde desktop, and there were minimal programs with it...
<Arachon> Hm..
<CoNFuS3D> but all in all, kde is much better
<CoNFuS3D> imo
<Arachon> But I'd just do apt-get install kde-desktop then
<Arachon> *?
<CoNFuS3D> not sure what package is called.. can't remember
<Realmkeeper> Arachon: Just from googling, I found this for you... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Arachon> Oops
<Arachon> Right, thanks :)
<Realmkeeper> You're welcome.
<Trismegist> В скайпе не работает камера. Подскажите что чделать чтобы камера заработала. На винде камера работает.
<susundberg> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tmp_> hi everybody. I have notebook Lenovo b550 with integrated bluetooth adapter and Kubuntu 10.10, but the adapter isn't defined. "No bluetooth adapter have been found"
<Guest76045> what does dmesg tells you?
<tmp_> i couldn't find there anything related witn "Bluetooth"
<tmp_> On official site (broadcom) I have founded that my device has drivers for Windows, but for linux -not
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<tmp_> hi everybody. I have notebook Lenovo b550 with integrated bluetooth adapter and Kubuntu 10.10, but the adapter isn't defined. "No bluetooth adapter have been found"On official site (broadcom) I have founded that my device has drivers for Windows, but for linux -not
<BluesKaj> tmp_, do you have bluedevil installed , I assume it's the bluetooth device and connection manager
<tmp_> yes, bluedevil installed, but he doesn't start
<BluesKaj> tmp_, what bluetooth device are you trying to run ?
<v3ctor> tmp_: what does `hcitool dev` show?
<tmp_> one of integrated bluetooth...Company - broadcom, On official site (broadcom) I have founded that my device has drivers for Windows, but for linux -not
<BluesKaj> tmp_, bluetooth for what ? what are you trying to do ?
<tmp_> Devices: (empty)
<v3ctor> is the bluetooth device enabled? (hardware switch or bios)
<tmp_> Bluetooth for connect with mobile
<BluesKaj> finally
<BluesKaj> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tmp_> Hardware switch enable, in the BIOS can not
<BluesKaj> !bluedevil
<BluesKaj> !info bluedevil
<ubottu> bluedevil (source: bluedevil): The KDE bluetooth stack. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0~rc4-0ubuntu2.1 (maverick), package size 196 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<tmp_> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetu....... This cannt help, because step 1 andDevice is not available: No such device
<v3ctor> tmp_: does lsusb show your device?
<tmp_> No, he doesnt
<v3ctor> lspci
<BluesKaj> tmp_, .whatever your device is requires adriver from what I can tell , use the windows name of the device to search for a linux driver
<tmp_> I have finded drivers only for windows
<tmp_> lspci too
<BluesKaj> tmp_, maybe this will work , but you'll probly have to remove bluedevil first, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/KBluetooth-50863.shtml
<BluesKaj> wb james147
<tmp_> cannt install  from sources
<tmp_> ./configure not this file or catalog
<Guest51737> hi people
<Guest51737> does anyone know a good article/tutorial about programming games for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<divinefury> hey all
<divinefury> why doesn't kde let me create samba shares anymore
<vanguard> how can I start a process in a way that it is independent of the current shell and will even run after I close the terminal window? I tried &, but it kills the process when I close the window
<vanguard> divinefury: maybe it is a classic permissions problem? If you need to transfer data from Windows to Linux, I'd try WinSCP, since it works effortlessly over SSH
<Pici> vanguard: nohup processname &  or you could run it in screen if you care to be able to interactively control it later.
<Pici> vanguard: Or using disown, but I'm not sure of that syntax off the top of my head.
<divinefury> vanguard: i need to transfer data from linux to windows
<vanguard> divinefury: if you have an account on the linux machine, you can access all files on the linux machine on the windows machine with WinSCP, just like a FTP program
<vanguard> divinefury: you just need to have the openssh-server installed
<vanguard> divinefury: ... on the linux machine
<vanguard> Pici: nohup seems like a good start, I'll check it out
<divinefury> vanguard: when i go to 'Properties'->'Share' after right clicking an item (file or folder) in dolphin or konqueror, there is a button there which says 'Configure File Sharing', clicking which does nothing
<vanguard> divinefury: I never had too good experience with SMB anyway -- but maybe sharing is not set up on your system properly or something like that? You could try to open dolphin from the command line and check if there are any error like "no smb installed" on there
<vanguard> Pici: nohup it is. thx!
<BluesKaj> divinefury, open dolphin , click network/samba shares ...does anything show ?
<divinefury> vanguard: i need to create a Mapped Network Drive from a folder on the linux machine that is why I need smb
<divinefury> BluesKaj: Hi, how are you? Yes I can see the shared folders on the network
<vanguard> divinefury: yeah, SMB is the only way for that. you could open kpackagekit and check whether anything "smb" is installed
<divinefury> vanguard: I have samba and samba-client installed
<divinefury> bluesKaj: I can browse the network locations without any problems
<BluesKaj> or divinefury did youtry "add network Folder" then MSWindows network drive?
<vanguard> valorie: I guess you need something server like, client is just browsing
<BluesKaj> divinefury, then you have toshare the files on the windows pc thqatyou want to access from linux
<divinefury> bluesKaj: is that not the other way round? as in if i wanted to map a remote location as a drive on my linux machine?
<divinefury> bluesKaj: its the other way round, I want to create a shared folder on the linux machine which i want to access from my windows machines and map as a network drive
<BluesKaj> divinefury, you still need to set up sharing the folders from your windows pc
<BluesKaj> the windows shares as they're clled
<divinefury> BluesKaj: how would I do that considering I can view the linux machine from the windows machines but since there is no shared folders, its empty?
<ufgaier> hi
<Dreamcatcher> wazzap?
<tertl3> warapp?>
<tertl3> booga booga
<Dreamcatcher> What's up? :)
<tertl3> i'm just installing KXstudio
<tertl3> the best distro ever
<Dreamcatcher> Great I just installed Kubuntu at first time in my life
<tertl3> i like KDE
<Dreamcatcher> KXstudio? its sequencer?
<tertl3> KXstudio is a customized Kubunbtu
<tertl3> its a full distro
<Dreamcatcher> hmm.. ok. I got to get to know it
<tertl3> Dreamcatcher: if you play guitar?
<tertl3> or if you are a musician
<tertl3> you may want to check out some things
<divinefury> BluesKaj, vanguard: i was missing kdenetwork-filesharing, installing that sorted the problem out
<Dreamcatcher> I  am. But is it better than pro tools le8
<divinefury> BluesKaj, vanguard: not good. 1 would presume that this would be installed by default or atleast automatically once samba is installed
<Dreamcatcher> or compared to it
<tertl3> Dreamcatcher: i've never tried protools, but its nice
<Dreamcatcher> hmm.. kxstudio
<Dreamcatcher> gotta leave now.. bye
<janimo> hello, did anyone give back Qt on ARM in the past 2 hours?
<jackspike>  can i used security cameras attached to computer (with the required card)    instead of webcams?
<jackspike> what is free software for video surveilance?
<alex_ivaylov> guys, i cant open 7zip archives, i am getting a "failed to locate 7z in path" error after i just upgraded my packages. is that a bug?
<v3ctor> you installed 7zip?
<alex_ivaylov> of course
<v3ctor> was it the p7zip in the repo?
<alex_ivaylov> 7zip-full
<alex_ivaylov> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=607126 may be that's the same with kubuntu? can you open 7zip archives?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 607126 in kdeutils "kdeutils: ark uses 7z, not 7za" [Medium,New]
<v3ctor> i have not had the need to open 7zip files
<alex_ivaylov> ok, no worries, i will just extract it on my windows laptop
<v3ctor> which 7z
<Drknzz> Hi guys! I just installed Chromium [I like rekonq, but it needs to mature a lot :S], but i got the window border on it, is there any way to make it look like on windows? [chromium looked like that on pardus, another kde4 linux distro]
<rork> Drknzz: maybe go to about:config (IIRC, I don't use Chromium) and look for the option
<Drknzz> rork: Ok
<amarendra> did anybody use "remastersys" for kubuntu? Did it worked well??
<v3ctor> Drknzz: did you look under prefernces>personal stuff /
<Drknzz> v3ctor: I just did, and founf there is an option for that. Thanks tho :)
<Drknzz> (That should be enabled by default)
<v3ctor> i don't remember changing mine and it was set that way
<v3ctor> might be different inthe nightly build version
<hobe_> Hallo
<hobe_> can someone help please
<hobe_> i use ubuntu wlan works after 1setup now only Lancable
<hobe_> how to go return to start point setup, only to lose my files
<hobe_> Hallo
<hobe_> how to use wlan
<hobe_> i use it but now dont working
<amarendra> First install the driver
<amarendra> of wlan
<hobe_> someone here??
<hobe_> HALLO
<amarendra> using lan cable
<hobe_> i use it
<amarendra> it will automatically detect
<amarendra> or go to proprietry driver
<amarendra> then it will tell u
<hobe_> i dont whant to do this....i whant to use wlan
<amarendra> to install
<hobe_> but it doesent run
<amarendra> which version r u using>>
<hobe_> oh upps how to finde proprietry driver
<hobe_> ubuntu one i meen
<hobe_> 9. something
<amarendra> its in the administrative block
<amarendra> ok
<hobe_> how to come there
<amarendra> see if u can get
<hobe_> terminal??
<amarendra> ubuntu or kubuntu???
<hobe_> i read something and read it
<hobe_> ubuntu
<hobe_> desktop vers
<hobe_> i dont know
<amarendra> ok
<hobe_> i use an SAGER Notebook
<hobe_> USA
<hobe_> beatyfull thing
<hobe_> i like it
<hobe_> it runs only with Linux Ubuntu
<amarendra> did u update ???
<hobe_> but wlan dosnt working know
<hobe_> if ill try the first time it works
<hobe_> on the top the sign change
<amarendra> ok
<amarendra> then restart the mordem
<hobe_> lan network is on the top
<amarendra> see if it works
<hobe_> i am know here on net if i cut my cable nothing doing
<hobe_> sometime where was an ikon likes an Radar ))) ...nothing
<hobe_> how to go back on my start of system
<hobe_> setup ore something
<hobe_> it running
<hobe_> ??
<hobe_> i do it by my linux cd rom...`???
<hobe_> restarting setup ??
<hobe_> Hallo
<hobe_> someone here??
<hobe_> dont reading??
<hobe_> i use now this ??? 10.10
<hobe_> release
<hobe_> change KDE ???
<hobe_> HALLO thank you
<dende> hi
<hobe_> hi dende
<hobe_> how to use ubuntu
<hobe_> wlan
<hobe_> i lose my using
<hobe_> i dont know
<hobe_> know i make 10.10 desktopi386.iso
<hobe_> and i can use my files all ??
<hobe_> Hallo
<hobe_> ??
<Pici> hobe_: Would a channel in German be easier for you?  Its difficult to understand what you're asking.
<hobe_> my wlan dont working
<hobe_> whats difficult
<hobe_> the sign dont working ...in thirst time it works
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<hobe_> thx i look german ok
<Pici> hobe_: If theres another language that is easier for you, just ask.  I'm guessing based on your hostname.
<jackspike> can i use security camera with pc and use a surveilance software with it?
<genii-around> jackspike: For surveillance system on linux I would suggest a box by itself set up with ubuntu server (no desktop) and Zoneminder. then you use your web browser from your desktop box to go into it
<jackspike> i dont know which one to buy... i want security cam rather than webcam. and use it for surveilance (recording on harddisk and stream it for live view on the internet by me from a remote location)
<jackspike> genii-around zoneminder is difficult to configure.
<genii-around> jackspike: It's not so bad. I have 3 old Pentium 2 boxes running headless with 3 4-port capture cards in each
<jackspike> btw, what apps do this. zoneminder , monitors, any other. and can i run them on windows?
<m477> plz see this http://pastebin.com/ReW7UeBf
<m477> and note
<jackspike> genii-around ^
<mitsos> hello ppl
<mitsos> newbie here, with a small prob
<mitsos> anybody willing to help ????
<mitsos> hello there
<v3ctor> mitsos: waiting to hear the problem
<mitsos> got a problem with installing a new language
<mitsos> although i tried the approach with system settings/locale, the language is not installed
<mitsos> it says it is installed, but it is not
<mitsos> any idea what i'm doing wrong ????????
<v3ctor> did you try installing the language in the system setting?
<mitsos> don't know
<mitsos> how do i do that ??????????
<mitsos> sorry, complete newbie :-)))))
<v3ctor> open system settings and choose regional and language
<mitsos> did that, but in system settings there is "locale"
<mitsos> in there there is regional &language
<v3ctor> on locale tab click the 'install new language' button
<mariangel> alguien que me recomiende algun juego bueno online para ubuntu??
<mariangel> alguien que me recomiende algun juego bueno online para ubuntu??
<mariangel> alguien que me recomiende algun juego bueno online para ubuntu??
<v3ctor> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fairylove25> hi everyone. are there any real games for kubuntu and ubuntu like fifa, MK, etc?
<XamDM> i am running kubuntu 10.10 with kde4.6, but if i start the User-settings the programm runs without the oxygen style, this also sumtimes happens while using kpackagekit. How can i fix it ???
<XamDM> any application i am running with kdesudo do not use the oxygen style, instead they use the win 9x-style. what is going wrong ???
<necrotrophic> hello
<jackspike> is there a program called monitors for survailance by webcams ?
<TornadoXubuntu> please, i installed the latest version of p7zip but i am not am not able to open compressed files with it. I am simply not finding it under the programs' menu.
<WaltzingAlong> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (maverick), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<apparle> while searching in krunner, how can I specify which type of file I want, eg: a AVI Video or a Folder
<judgen> i seemed to have messed up my oxygen icons in user space. (not [sys]/share/icons but in ~/) Where is that settings and icons stored?
<judgen> somewhere in ~/.kde is guess.
#kubuntu 2011-03-09
<BentFranklin> I'm accessing multiple hosts over ssh using putty.  They are behind a single router.  I think I need to have them all listen on different ports.  What's a good way to generate a range of port numbers that won't collide with anything else?
<surunveri> hi can anyone here help me with: "How can I force Flash player to low quality?"
<surunveri> i tried googling but it
<surunveri> it pretty much only results to how to do it with other OS
<surunveri> or other distro
<surunveri> and i dont really get it anyway
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> b00t
<surunveri> anyone?:D
<Guest4647> h
<Mase_wk> surunveri: sorry don't have flash player installed. not really a kubuntu issue
<Mase_wk> you might like to ask on the adobe forums
<Mase_wk> or somewhere specific to flash. as mentioned on install..flash is non-free software and as such there is a significant limit on the amount of support that anyone orther than adobe can provide
<Mase_wk> surunveri: The only suggestion i can make is perhaps you could try gnash or light-something..can't remember the name of it. Both of those aim to provide Free flash implementations...they may or may not provide you with the option you are looking for.
<JackStoner> Hello...i need help removing the "AMD unsupported hardware" watermark...PLLLZZZ HELP!!
<Daskreech> huh?
<JackStoner> Daskreech: i installed ATI drivers hence the watermark...
<Daskreech> Oh umm
<Daskreech> I guess that's the closed driver?
<JackStoner> yes the proprietery one
<JackStoner> the opensource one gives me a low screen resolution
<Daskreech> Ah well umm write to amd and ask them to stop it kindly please?
<noaXess> hey all..
<JackStoner> Lol...i looked online and most people face this problem...but their solutions dont work for me :(
<noaXess> strange thing, since latest update to kde 4.6.1 the update manager looks not like it should...
<noaXess> kpackagekit window look is not like all other kde apps..
<noaXess> just the update manager part of kpackagekit
<noaXess> or wait.. hm... made an update.. and.. now it's fixed???..
<Daskreech> noaXess: I was about to say try updating it it :)
<Daskreech> I find a lot of the stuff I don't like about kpackagekit gets sorted when I update
<noaXess> Daskreech: yeah.. 6 updates.. but can't remember which one
<noaXess> some python-apt* packages are updated.. maybe that solved it..
<dobrecatalin> Hi there , I have a problem installing QTFramework on Kubuntu
<dobrecatalin> I runed the script ./configure
<dobrecatalin> and when i do > make install
<dobrecatalin> I get this
<dobrecatalin> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<dobrecatalin> I checked .../mkspesc/
<dobrecatalin> and it dosn't contain default
<dobrecatalin> Can anybody help me make it run?
<Daskreech> did you run a build-dep already?
<dobrecatalin> hi
<dobrecatalin> no
<dobrecatalin> do you meen build dependecies?
<Daskreech> where did you get QT framework?
<dobrecatalin> from the official website
<dobrecatalin> nokia
<dobrecatalin> but I copied it from my ubuntu partition
<dobrecatalin> on Kubuntu
<Tm_T> dobrecatalin: why don't you use what you have in Kubuntu ?
<dobrecatalin> I installed kubuntu last night
<dobrecatalin> so I am a new user
<dobrecatalin> does it already come installed with Qt Framework?
<Daskreech> should
<Daskreech> runs on Qt
<Daskreech> you can apt-get install qt if you want as well
<dobrecatalin> nice
<Tm_T> !qt
<Daskreech> Very
<ubottu> the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev to compile Qt4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available in hardy-backports (see !backports)
<dobrecatalin> let me try :P
<Tm_T> how ... old information there, oh well
<Daskreech> Tm_T: Oh dear that needs some updating :)
<Tm_T> Daskreech: please do
<Daskreech> !Qt is the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev to compile Qt4 applications.
<dobrecatalin> @Daskreech
<dobrecatalin> I runned apt-get install qt
<dobrecatalin> it dosn't work
<dobrecatalin> also libqt4-dev
<dobrecatalin> and It installed
<dobrecatalin> At the moment I don't see the QT Creator anywhere
<Tm_T> dobrecatalin: qtcreator is in its own package
<Tm_T> !info qtcreator
<ubottu> qtcreator (source: qtcreator): lightweight integrated development environment (IDE) for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 8922 kB, installed size 24848 kB
<Daskreech> apt-get install qtcreator
<dobrecatalin> it seems to work
<dobrecatalin> now it is installing the package
<Daskreech> :)
<dobrecatalin> thanks for the help , I quess it should work now
<dobrecatalin> :)
<debadityo> hello all
<Daskreech> hi
<debadityo> any one free to chat?
<finomod> Even though I am logged in as root, I still cannot create any folder or delete any content from my mobile's memory card. Any idea why it is so?
<Tm_T> finomod: is the lock on? there's small switch in side of the memory card
<finomod> Tm_T: No there is no such lock in my mobile.
<Tm_T> finomod: then possibly it is mounted as read-only
<finomod> Tm_T: Would you please tell how do I mount it as writable?
<Tm_T> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs !PartitionManager or !GParted (see also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mount partitions from System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Removable Devices. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Tm_T> hmmm, I don't think that is helpful
<finomod> I need to find the ID of the device so I can umount and then mount again
<Tm_T> finomod: I don't currently have related material at hand, sorry
<finomod> Np, thanks for the help.
<Tm_T> finomod: but you can see what is mounted by using the command "mount"
<Tm_T> the same command with device and related parameters would mount
<finomod> Tm_T: Whoah! thanks. mount command listed the device as /dev/sdb/ I umounted and mounted it again on /media/disk. It works now. Thanks
<Tm_T> finomod: nice (:
<suria> hye
<asset> hello
<asset> any body else?
<v3ctor> any body else what?
<clupus> Hello to everybody!
<Tm_T> moin
<clupus> Can anybody help me as my kontact seems to do something in background and the kalender is pretty slow?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<clupus> I've read something about soprano/virtuoso/nepomuk to be a candidate (I used to installed some of these.)
<legnaleurc> Hi, do any one know how to use a script to send a message to knotify?
<legnaleurc> i tried qdbus, dbus-send, but all failed
<legnaleurc> kdialog --passivepopup works, but it's not what i want /_\
<naturalpsychic> hellow everybody
<naturalpsychic> reply if you get this, i am testing my irc application
<tazz> hey... i need to get a few kubuntu stickers printed where do i find them ?
<james147> tazz: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=418
<tazz> james147, perhaps you didnt understand i dont wish to buy them, i wish to print them, and distribute at my presentation.
<james147> then you just need to get hold of the kubuntu logo ^^
<MrChainsaw> hi
<MrChainsaw> did anyone set up µblog for twitter?
<MrChainsaw> doesn't work for me
<MrChainsaw> is there nobody who can help?!
<MrChainsaw> this sucks, because you cant search using tags like 'µblog' or twitter
<MrChainsaw> and with the different versions of kde how am i supposed to find a solution
<MrChainsaw> using kde 4.6 right now
<westy> my screen is cracked i have windows and kubuntu on grub, i have no idea how many times i need to push down to get to  the windows partition is there a way to have it set as a button to push?
<finomod> MrChainsaw: I can't help you much, but last time I checked, it did not work for me too.
<FloridaGuy> Configuration file "/home/mike/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc" not writable.Please contact your system administrator.
<MrChainsaw> FloridaGuy: just change rights of that file
<FloridaGuy> MrChainsaw: thanks works
<MrChainsaw> np
<FloridaGuy> MrChainsaw: is there an easyer way to change the permissions...im geting it here now...  Configuration file "/home/mike/.kde/share/config/systemsettingsrc" not writable.Please contact your system administrator.
<c2tarun> FloridaGuy: you tried chmod?
<FloridaGuy> c2tarun: i just did the whole folder
<MrChainsaw> you can use chmod recursivly by adding -R
<FloridaGuy> installed the gtk-qt engine....i have synaptic....no matter what i cant get it to look like my kde themeing...even with the gtk-qt4 engine
<james147> FloridaGuy: do you have .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 and .gtkrc-2.0 in you home?
<FloridaGuy> james147: .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 is there....but not gtkrc-2.0
<FloridaGuy> james147: where do i find this one..  gtkrc-2.0...its not in the /home
<james147> FloridaGuy: symlink it to the other
<james147> (ln -s .gtkrc-2.0 .gtkrc-2.0-kde4)
<FloridaGuy> james147: where do i find it at
<james147> ^^ sorry the pother way aroubnd
<james147> run: ln -s .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 .gtkrc-2.0
<FloridaGuy> as root
<james147> no
<james147> as user
<FloridaGuy> ok its there now....now should the gtk-qt4 engine work right..or should i logout and back in 1st
<james147> FloridaGuy: not sure ^^ you may need to log out and back in...
<james147> FloridaGuy: at the very least you need to restart the applications :)
<james147> :p
<Fieldy> hello, when updating packages I get several errors about building kernel images. I don't have a /boot partition and my / partition is not full, so it's not a file space issue. how can I get past this? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/350895/
<Fieldy> yet... gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<Fieldy> you know what I found it, this system DOES have a /boot and it's full -- i'm accustomed to seeing /boot listed first in mount, how silly. derp derp derp :)
 * BluesKaj fiddles with non cooperative scripts
<rosco_y> When I try to mount my sda2 partition, I get an error in my "dmesg | tail" EXT4-fs (sda2): unable to read superblock, will fsck help me with this problem?
<tort> ку
<rosco_y> When I try to mount my sda2 partition, I get an error in my "dmesg | tail":   "EXT4-fs (sda2): unable to read superblock" -- will fsck help me with this problem?
<Fieldy> hi, i'm using 10.04.2 LTS. sudo apt-get uprade updated kernel 2.6.32-27-generic-pae to 2.6.32-29-generic-pae. Rebooting meant xorg didn't have the nvidia driver, so while running 2.6.32-29-generic-pae (console) i installed nvidia-glx-185, but nvidia.ko isn't anywhere in lib/modules/2.6.32-29-generic-pae/ . how do I get nvidia working again with -29?
<zippy> did you try nvidia-xconfig?
<Fieldy> zippy: nope, wasn't aware of that, let me boot back into that kernel and give it a try, thanks!
<blabla> hey, got a bit of a problem with install of kubuntu - disabled internal harddrive in bios thiniing it would stop the kubuntu install over writing boot record. instlled to kubuntu to usb external drive rebooted and unpluged the usb drive thinking vista would be fine. but no. is there anyway to get the boot loader to work without the external hard drive pluged in?
<Fieldy> zippy: okay I booted to -29 and tried that, didn't change anything though, the nvidia module isn't loaded at boot, and modprobe nvidia doesn't find it. it's working with -27, but not -28 or -29. i'm not really sure what's going on here, I never had to worry about any of this in the past when updating. any idea what's going on?
<rork> blabla: you'll have to install the bootloader on your internal drive then
<blabla> nice
<blabla> oh well
<rork> or, you have kubuntu on your usb drive and vista on your internal drive?
<blabla> is there anyway i can boot without haveing the external one pluged in cos it doesnt work
<blabla> rodger that
<rork> blabla: do you have kubuntu on your usb drive and vista on your internal drive?
<blabla> yip
<rork> and if you unplug the drive you want to run vista, and if you plug it in you want to run kubuntu?
<blabla> yeah
<blabla> any idea what i could do to fix it so it boots vista without the external harddrive plugged in?
<blabla> or were to start looking
<rork> blabla: ah, in that case installing grub from ubuntu doesn't work (for it can't find the config if you remove the usb-device). You'll have to recover your vista bootloader, plenty or options here: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=restoring+vista+bootloader
<rork> then in your bios set booting from usb higher then booting from harddisk
<blabla> ah cool that will give me a starting point thanks
<meghni> bonsoir
<filiptc> Hi!
<filiptc> can any of you help me out with a distrib update question?
<filiptc> (from 10.04 to 10.10)
<filiptc> I was doing a ssh update with do-release-upgrade and accidentaly hit ctrl-c
<filiptc> running do-release-upgrade again tells me: No new release found
<filiptc> anyone?
<zippy> Fieldy did you try the additional drivers program?
<BlackAura> Hey guys, had an interesting issue setting up a home server with a 2TB drive last night.  Kubuntu used a GUID Partition Table (which I had never really looked into before), and I didn't have a bios_grub partition set.
<BlackAura> So after reading up on GPTs, I reinstalled Kubuntu with a 1mb (2 sector) bios_grub partition, but I'm still having troubles booting.  Does anyone else have much experience booting off GPT drives?
<BlackAura> Grub (1.98 I believe?  comes with kubuntu 10.10) said it installed successfully, however every time I boot I get an error "no boot partition found" (give or take)
<BlackAura> correction: "no boot device found"
<jmut> hi. I plan to migrate to kubuntu. is everything same as ubuntu apart of the X ?  I mean tutorials..readings etc
<james147> jmut: mostly... but there are small variations... at elast when it comes to the gui side of things (ie, we use kdesudo instead of gksu, and kate instead of gedit
<jmut> james147:  thanks
<james147> jmut: but the core system below the gui is identical (you can even install both kde and gnome side by side by installing kubuntu-desktop or gnome-desktop
<jmut> from what I see the official documentation is  actually on ubuntu website right?   http://www.kubuntu.org/support   in this page I see "Documentation site"
<jmut> is that correct?
<rork> jmut: yes, I suppose so
<surunveri> hi... is there any way to reduce mouse sensitivity below that what the system settings allow?
<genii-around> surunveri: Have you tried using xset mouse setings?
<BlackAura> for anyone wondering about my GPT issues earlier, it sounds like my issue may in fact be regarding advanced format drives (4k sectors) and how I laid out my partitions (unknowingly using sectors that weren't properly aligned)
<JuJuBee> Anybody here familiar with tftp server?
<BlackAura> JuJuBee, unfortunately not, but I wanted to ask if you've considered sftp?
<JuJuBee> no, I need to transfer router/switch configs to a server
<JuJuBee> that needs tftp
<BlackAura> ah okay, sorry
<JuJuBee> np
<BlackAura> I was thinking tftp was a specific ftp daemon, but a quick search tells me otherwise :p
<BlackAura> Actually, reading some more, I think I did mess around with it a long time ago (at least 5 years?) when I was tinkering with PXE.
<surunveri> genii-around: yea
<genii-around> surunveri: What is the result of: xset q | grep accel                        ?
<WXZ> does anyone know how to copy and paste notes in basket notes, so that the text content is copied as well not just the note structure
<surunveri> is there any way to reduce mouse sensitivity below that what the system settings allow?
<surunveri> the result of xset q | grep acel is 1/10 and 20
<carles> @find Libros
<jf_> hi, i'm on 10.10 and am getting the error message on boot "failed to get i915 symbols.  intel graphics turbo disabled". I have an nvidia card so everything else works fine, it's just that it booting doesn't have a splash screen, so it's only a minor nuisance
<jf_> does anyone know how i can get the boot splash screen to appear?
<jf_> (it's a laptop with an i7 processor which has intel graphics)
#kubuntu 2011-03-10
<iRabbit> Anyone find a sure fire solution to the NVIDIA GeForce GT 230M driver issue with 10.10? Was working fine until I ran an update 2 weeks ago
<Mase_wk> iRabbit: which driver are you using ?
<Mase_wk> the proprietary driver, nv or neuvou ?
<iRabbit> I get an error when I boot into GUI
<iRabbit> then it defaults to cli
<Mase_wk> right, so can you just let me know which driver you are using ?
<iRabbit> I uninstalled all the nvidia stuff, which is what one tutorial wiki had me do
<iRabbit> so I'm at a bit of a loss for where to go
<iRabbit> the error when I boot is.... standby... its short
<Mase_wk> right so you currently have no driver installed ?
<Mase_wk> is that correct ?
<iRabbit> supposedly
<Mase_wk> right well my instructions to help you, require you to be sure
<Mase_wk> so can you please find out for me, otherwise i can't help you
<iRabbit> sure standby... if it helps .... the error which has remained the same since this happend is [9.822966] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: couldn't find matching output script table
<iRabbit> yes, the drivers have been removed
<Mase_wk> ok
<Mase_wk> iRabbit: so which driver do you want to use ?
<iRabbit> one that works
<iRabbit> :)
<iRabbit> I have no preference... one that isn't going to give me any trouble
<Mase_wk> i don't have an nvidia card so i am unsure personally
<Mase_wk> actually you are probably better off waiting around still someone with an nvidia card is willing to assist
<SATANIC> hi
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> is there anyway to edit SWF Files on kubuntu?
<surunveri> or is there a way to force SWF files to use Low quality setting?
<surunveri> i've this crappy computer and some sites with SWF games or other applications are a nuisance when some of them run poorly
<Mase_wk> surunveri: you can't edit swf files in kubuntu, at least there is no software i know of to do that.  Regarding forcing log quality settings...you would have to talk to adobe about that. It's non-free software unfrotunately and so there isn't a whole lot we can do to support it.
<Mase_wk> you could re-nice the plugin container
<Mase_wk> to reduce the priority if it's chewing up your CPU
<surunveri> kk
<surunveri> could someone perhaps point me to a windows software that runs under wine that allows editing swf files?
<surunveri> even if it's not anyhow officially related to kubuntu :D
<Mase_wk> as far as i know the only thing that allows it is adobe flash creation suite thing....which doesn't run under wine
<surunveri> also java based web applets run very poorly after some update
<surunveri> is there any way to fix that?
<surunveri> sry that wasnt very clear
<surunveri> but in anycase javadoesnt work quite as it should
<surunveri> and im not sure why
<surunveri> but it wasnt always like this
<surunveri> :D
<judgen> vitualbox can not install additions due to a crappy crack... any help? i just need it once and the 30day trial of XP will work fine
<judgen> usually the incorporate antiwpa. But this one does not.
<judgen> a link to real windows trial would also be helpful
<judgen> i only need it to install world of warcraft private server... after the patch is applied i will not need windows any more. This does not work in wine,
<judgen> any help in this matter would make me very grateful.
<sqwertle> I've installed BT4 using the tutorial found at: http://tolearnfree.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-install-backtrack4-using-grub-of.html . I seem to be still having a problem with BT4 being read only, I'm not sure what to do about that, and for some reason Ubuntu is giving me an error saying that it can't mount ubuntu, but skipping the mounting process allows it to boot normally as though it's trying to mount some secondary filesystem that
<sqwertle> is just a copy.
<sqwertle> Sorry guys, wrong channel.
<JackStoner> Hello
<JackStoner> anyone uses ATI cards in here?? I need some help with something
<Daskreech> JackStoner: What's up?
<zombiefreak> 0000
<Daskreech> 1111
<ahox> Hi, does someone know a good paper management software that can also use bibtex to add papers etc?
<skamster> hello all.. i've got a problem with my sony-walkman-mp3-player.. yesterday i was able to use it as well, but today it's not able to start nor really detectable as a disk-device.. http://pastebin.com/9GUrr3qV there are some outputs, where i see, that my computer does reconize that it's connect
<skamster> but i couldn't use the storage at all
<skamster> got someone a idea?
<francesco_> hello
<francesco_> i have a problem with kwin render
<francesco_> i think it is a known bug
<skylark> hii attended kde connff in bangalore.. learned a bit about kde and qt... can we do networking stuff with qt..sockets and all..
<skylark> hiii attended kde conference in bengaluru..got to know about qt and kde..can we do networking projects using qt and kde???
<trico> antoine?
<rork> skylark: maybe ask in #kde or #kde-dev (if that exists)
<skylark> @ rork.. ok  ...thanks a lot
<Guest76389> hi everybody. when I upgrade kde to 4.6.1 I had a problem with an style in some windows (for example in Additional drivers). Style of system is oxygen, but in those windows style is "Microsoft Windows 9x". Please help me,how I fix this
<rork> Guest76389: did you restart kubuntu after upgrading? Which apps use the Microsoft Windows 9x style? Could it be GTK apps?
<Guest76389> Yes, I restart. In 4.5.1 kde haven't those bugs
<Guest76389> Additional Drivers, KPackageKit upgrade , X server settings(unsure) and may be in some apps, I still do not find
<james147> Guest76389: what happen if you change you window style? (and back again?)
<Guest76389> I try, but problem remains in these windows
<james147> Guest76389: see if the problem occues on a new user, if not try renaming ~/.kde/share/config/kwin* (files begining with kwin, i would start with kwinrc)  then restart kwin (or logout and back in)
<Guest89388> ~/.kde/share/config/kwin*  full path to this file is....?
<james147> ~/ mean your home (bash will expand it) ie /home/USER/   * means and number of of character after, so any file begining with kwin
<james147> ^^ i beleave the problem file is kwinrc, so i would start wiht that one, but it could be one of the other files
<Guest89388> How restart kwin?)
<james147> Guest89388: easiest way is to logout and abck in, or you can try running "kwin --replace"
<Guest89388> thx
<newbie_> this bug in Kate too
<BluesKaj> Howdy
 * genii-around sips
 * Daskreech takes genii-around's mug
 * genii-around just uses the coffeepot as a mug instead
<Guest73178> I have founded! The problem of style always when I started programms as root. "kdesudo systemsettings"  -- don't help
<james147> Guest73178: This its probally a problem with the ropots configs
<james147> roots ^^
<james147> (roots home is at /root/ )
<Guest73178> And what I should doing?))
<scimitar> :)
<elitrou> hi all. I need some help with my broadband USB modem.
<lusmus> where is good place to begin learn linux?
<Daskreech> lusmus: here might help. How do you learn?
<Daskreech> elitrou: more info would help
<Daskreech> scimitar: :-D
<elitrou> Daskreech: my modem only works when mapped on ttyusb0
<lusmus> i wanna wanna teach me linux from the top to the bottom
<Daskreech> lusmus: How many years do you have? :)
<elitrou> Daskreech: is there any way to force it to be mapped to that port automatically?
<Daskreech> yes check out udev
<lusmus> what you mean?
<elitrou> Daskreech: can u explain on the newbies level?
<lusmus> level 1 i guess, but i can few commands.. nothing to brag about ;)
<Daskreech> lusmus: :) ask questions I'll answer as best as I can
<Daskreech> elitrou: I'm afraid I can't but that's what you need to look at
<james147> lusmus: there is no one good place to learn all of linux :) ... I would start by getting your self fimilar with the interface (the gui, if you are not already) and fimilarising yourself with some of the programs.... if you are intrested in learning the shell (command line/terminal... or what ever you want to call it) then look up a bash tutorial (bash is the shell ubuntu uses)
<james147> lusmus: if there is any specific question or part you are stuck with, then you can ask here for further assistance...
<Daskreech> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Daskreech> lusmus: ^^^
<Daskreech> as I said if there is anything that you would like to know more about ask. If I know I'll try and gloss over how it works
<lusmus> ok :)
<Daskreech> but honestly you can either know the top of linux or the bottom. It's not humanly possible to know both
<Daskreech> I'd argue it's nearly impossible if you are inhuman
<Daskreech> but i stopped arguing with my electronics a while back
<james147> Daskreech: you can know both ^^ at least to some degree :) though it is impossible to know everything ever about it :D
<Daskreech> james147: that's my point you can be aware of one side and know the other but knowing both is pretty much impossible
<lusmus> the direcction i wanted to go was to get my own dist :P
<lusmus> its my goal
<Daskreech> lusmus: ah so like packaging and so on?
<Daskreech> what's the purpose of the distro?
<Daskreech> Vanity?
<james147> lusmus: then a good step would be to learn bash or some other shell ^^
<Daskreech> a very very goodstep :)
<lusmus> lol i need to try programming to.. was reason i changed OS :p
 * james147 finds programming in/for Linux MUCH simpler then in windows...
<lusmus> and i  wanted to have my linux so minimal you can get.. + with gui.. ;)
<g1bwt_> Hello everyone. I have a problem trying to send an email (using kmail) to a group. Instead of expanding the group name to the email addresses in the group, kmail just sends the email with the group name, which bounces :-( Help!
<g1bwt_> KDE version 4.6.1
<james147> lusmus: you dont need to build your own distro for that ^^ some distros are designed for such builds (arch linux for example, it lets you build a system the way you want from a minimal set of packages needed by the system)
<grawcho> g1bwt: first try thunderbird
<james147> lusmus: though kubuntu would be easier to start with, arch requires allot of manual setup :) though it does have good documentation, it can be abit much for a new user
<lusmus> what i mean was linux with notthing on that you need to get by you self, so i can get a fresh start :)
<james147> lusmus: not sure what you mean by that?
<lusmus> linux without any apps.. or something
<g1bwt_> grawcho: Not an option, I have many thousands of emails in kmail and don't want to change at this time. Kmail used to work okay with groups, but since the 4 version...
<lusmus> minimal you can get
<lusmus> cus i have a small computer i dont want it to take such much memory either
<BluesKaj> !minimal | lusmus
<ubottu> lusmus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<james147> lusmus: you will need some "apps" ^^ :) but some distros like arch linux give you a minimal install that is needed to boot (and optionally some useful package that your will require later... like text editors)
<grawcho> K sec
<james147> BluesKaj: thats not what he is talking about, the minimal cd still install a full kubuntu install, just has a minimum set of packages on the cd, fetching the rest from the internet
<BluesKaj> lusmus, what are your pc specs
<lusmus> hmm how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> james147, agreed but without any apps istalled , what is he gonna do with it ?
<grawcho> g1bwt_ : try downgrading to previous version.
<james147> BluesKaj: the point being you install only what you want/need after the base install is finished, rather then kubuntu approch of installing everything it thinkgs you may need at some point :)
<BluesKaj> james147, well isn't that what the minimal install does , why else would be named so ?
<james147> lusmus: what specs dose your computer have? linux is allot more effecient then windows and can handle lower speced computers
<lusmus> aree they not any command i can use i terminal to get that?
<james147> BluesKaj: its a minimal cd (in whats on the disk, smaller size, quicker to download/burn) containing only what is needed to boot and run the installer (and connect to the internet...)  and during the installation, it downloads the packages from the internet and installs them... giving you a full system after
<lusmus> i just want the shell not all these
<BluesKaj> for memory : free in the terminal , for hdd spac e, df -h , lusmus
<james147> lusmus: "sudo lshw" will give you all the info you need about your hardware :) add "-c memory" to filter out the ram or "-c cpu" for cpu (ie "sudo lshw -c cpu")
<BluesKaj> james147, yes, it;s a dumb name in that case
<james147> ^^ also what BluesKaj said
<Daskreech> lusmus: You don't really need a GUI unless you do a lot of photography or video
<james147> BluesKaj: its minimal in the sense of the install disk :p
<Daskreech> haven't figgured out a good way to do those without a GUI
<grawcho> know how to??
<BluesKaj> I have to use the alternate install on my 6yr old den pc , due to the HW's age I guess , the lives-cd is a loss , doesn't get any further than the plymouth blinking dots
<Daskreech> lusmus: You can apt-get remove xserver-xorg && sudo apt-get autoremove
<james147> lusmus: ^^ although that isent adised
<james147> advised ^^
<Daskreech> lusmus: would be easier to start with the Kubuntu server CD
<lusmus> i friend told me that i could get the ubuntu server to get further more minimal :)
<g1bwt_> grawcho: Will try and get rid of 4.6.1 - fingers crossed here... Tnx for ur help
<james147> lusmus: its more minimal in the sense it dosnt have a gui
<james147> lusmus: but it still contains allot of packages that you may or may not need.... (although the gui is what takes up most of the space/resources)... but yes it would give you a more "minimal" install
<grawcho> not entirly i hope ... only the latest kmail version
<james147> lusmus: what are you planning on doing with the computer?
<grawcho> kde 4.6.1 is a bit twichy but its great ... is the problem only due to 4.6.1 upgrade ?
<lusmus> start a new life with a new OS :p begin programming, cus i heard that linux support much of that, get a server up.. learn much things about linux i can handle  :D
<alket> Hi, How can i change the grey color in air theme ?
<lusmus> get used to linux
<james147> lusmus: I would advise starting out with a full kubuntu install and see if your computer can handle it (you can down load the live cd to test it first, that will boot form the cd and give you a full desktop enviroment to play with)
<lusmus> i already got the ubuntu full¸i fixed KDE to it :p
<james147> lusmus: and how is it preforming?
<lusmus> good, its just i dont like all the fancy stuff
<james147> lusmus: then turn off desktop effects (system settings > desktop effects)
<lusmus> is that i dont know where to click.. i get confused where to cklick on these buttons
<lusmus> but i learn after little practise
<james147> lusmus: open system settings (a program in your menu) then click "desktop effects" then uncheck "enable desktop effects"
<lusmus> and its a netbook vers of kubuntu
<Daskreech> lusmus: Minimal in terms of RAM or hard drive space?
<james147> lusmus: you should be able to switch to the full versio in system settings > workspace (or Workspace behaviour > workspace) depending on your kde version
<lusmus> should i paste all?
<james147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lusmus> i cant paste in PM?
<Daskreech> lusmus: No
<lusmus> ok
<Daskreech> well I mean technically yes
<swair> how to get Qt4.7 on lucid?
<Daskreech> but other people are following this
<Daskreech> the information being public helps
<james147> also pastebin is easier to read
<Daskreech> lots of people just sit in here and watch other people's problems to learn more about linux. Having everyone beable to see it gets you more help and other people more information
<Daskreech> plus you can bookmark pastebin and come back later
<swair> Riddell: there?
<lusmus> but i have 1gig ram, 160gb hardrive
<james147> lusmus: thats plenty for a full kde install :)
<Daskreech> lusmus: Wow crazy specs
 * james147 has run a vm of xp on kuubntu with that much ram :D
<Daskreech> I had 600 MB for KDE 4.0 and that was horrible compared to KDE 4.4
<lusmus> haha, its just i want it clean, minimal and you know :o
<john____> There is some problem if you install these desktops,in the same partition, kubuntu,xubuntu,fluxbox,blackbox,ubuntu??
<Daskreech> lusmus: You honestly have lots and lots of options. If you don't want a GUI you can do that quite nicely
<Daskreech> Both sabdfl and rms do not have GUIs
<Daskreech> and they seem to get a lot of work done
<Daskreech> but try fluxbox first perhaps?
<Daskreech> john____: no
<lusmus> but i can show an example how i want it to be
<lusmus> with gui
<Daskreech> john____: ubuntu is not a desktop
<Daskreech> lusmus: ok
<john____> ...I had Slackware and I could start session with a lot of entrances...that was nice...if I had a problem with graphic (KDE) I could
<john____> start in xfce or others..
<Daskreech> john____: Right same linux. Works the same way here
<james147> lusmus: there are two ways to get a minimal install... remove packages from a full distro like kubuntu, or build up from a minimal distro like arch... building down is midly simpler, although you can breakthings if you dont know what your removing and often leaves a less "clean" system, but building up is allot more complex as you normally ahve to configure things manually
<john____> DO Quassel IRC shows amarok musics??
<james147> john____: why would it?
<john____> james147...I was thinking...
<james147> lusmus: arch linux has an excellent biginners guide (https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide) ... if your intrested in building up i sugest reading that... if it sounds too complcated then i sugest you stick with kubuntu for now :)
<james147> lusmus: although, you cant really ask questions about it here :)  ^^ and that arch chanel is less... friendly... then here :)
<Daskreech> john____: Far as I know it can
<Daskreech> if you mean what I think you mean
<lusmus> dont mind what his doing on this vid, its just i like his desktop and such :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITWjoWnrhNQ
<lusmus> i see he using gentoo but whatev :)
<john____> Daskreech I'm trying some programs here...sorry by asking so much..
<Daskreech> john____: that's what here is for please ask if you need answers
<james147> lusmus: gentoo is another minimal distro... though I would only advise it if you have about a week free to install and compile everything you need :)
<john____> james147 have you already try fedora??
<BluesKaj> yeah, gentoo is lotta work for what you get
 * james147 cant remember... but if he did it wasnt for long
<Daskreech> lusmus: that's flux
<Daskreech> with fake transparency
<webereinc> I have kubuntu 9.10 with PHP 5.2.10 and need to upgrade to PHP 5.3... any suggestions where to begin?
<james147> webereinc: upgrading from 9.10 would be a good start
<Daskreech> ++
<cosmic303> hiya all...i just bought a canon lide 110 and cant get it to work. i already followed several manuals and installed the latest version of sane. sane-fine-scanner tells me it found a usb scanner, but scanimage -L says theres none. any ideas?
<webereinc> james147: I agree - however when I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 on an older machine... the newer version failed to recognize the video card and I lost access to the machine
<Daskreech> webereinc: not a problem with ssh :)
<webereinc> Daskreech: Sorry for the newb question (and the missing of the joke) but what would this really mean as a solution?  Are you suggesting it can all be done via a series of command line instructions?
<Daskreech> yes
<james147> webereinc: then try a live cd first
<Daskreech> one of the first things i do when i get a machine is ensure that ssh is running on it
<Daskreech> unless it's a network shutdown you can pretty much fix any problem with ssh running
<webereinc> Daskreech: OK - can you point me at the 'howto'?  PHP says they don't compile binaries for ubuntu anymore ... yet I didn't find PHP 5.3.x on any site... (compiled that is)
<james147> Daskreech: ^^ ot at least access to recovery mode
<james147> or *
<webereinc> james147:  Good idea... but will a live CD verify that it can see my existing RAID array?
<Daskreech> It can
<Daskreech> takes more work but yeah it can do it
<smokylover> anyone can help me to define a udev rule to force mapping a device to ttyusb0?
<james147> and ALWAYS take backups before messing with your system :)
<Daskreech> that and LVM is one of the reasons I kinda like ssh long as you can login it you are ready to start
<cosmic303> Daskreech: u dont happen to know how i can get my canon lide 110 scanner to work with 10.04 when ur done helping the other guys? :)
<BluesKaj> webereinc, you may want to consider the Altrnate Install cd
<BluesKaj> !alternate | webereinc
<ubottu> webereinc: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<james147> BluesKaj: not for testing to see if 10.04 will work or not :) need a live cd for that
<webereinc> OK - so if I were to upgrade Kubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04 then 10.10, what about PHP 5.3.x - as I mentioned, it doesn't seem to be available as an installable package much less as an upgrade for my existing PHP 5.2.10
<Daskreech> !printer | cosmic303 That might be a good start
<ubottu> cosmic303 That might be a good start: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Daskreech> james147 or BluesKaj: know anything about udev?
<cosmic303> ehm..its a scanner, not a printer? cups works for scanners now as well?
<james147> webereinc: maverick (10.10) has 5.3.3 (http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/php5)
<genii-around> webereinc: The php version in Lucid is 5.3.5
<james147> webereinc: so upgrading will upgrade you to that version
<webereinc> james147: OK - then I have been reading some inconsistent material that said that ubuntu would no longer have PHP 5.3 in it
<Daskreech> cosmic303: Bleah :) sorry
<james147> genii-around: :p then why is maverick lower?
<genii-around> Sorry 5.3.2 in Lucid
<james147> :)
<lusmus> Hello again
<genii-around> james147: Because I did an apt-get source on my Natty box and it got 5.3.5 but i forgot I wasn't on my Lucid box :)
<james147> webereinc: possibally that the php guys arnt building for ubuntu... but form what I know ubuntu builds all its own packages anyway
<james147> genii-around: :D
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, no , but maybe I should :)
<Daskreech> hi lusmus
<james147> Daskreech: not enough :)
<lusmus> is LFS the best way to get what i want :)
<Daskreech> james147: or you know ... debian does
<webereinc> james147: Thank you very much!  I believe I just need to make my backups, verify my upgrade plans, and then upgrade the server OS and see what comes along for the ride...
<james147> lusmus: no
<Daskreech> lusmus: There is no "best way" there is way that you like
<lusmus> hehe, yea i want to make me a my own dist
<james147> lusmus: linux form stracth is a very complicated and long process deisgned for building linux for spical enviroments... you can do it but it will be allot more effort then its worth... i suggest you start with somethibng like arch... i think its exactly what ou are looking for
<Daskreech> lusmus: But would be a good experiment. It's a deep end of the pool way to learn more about Linux
<Daskreech> lusmus: By the time you get anything working you'd be a lot smarter and older
<grawcho> hey guys ... natty and backporst work on maverick you only have to replace the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.* to contain lucid sources
<BluesKaj> webereinc, i guess you talking about a net upgrade , sorry for the wrong interpratation
<grawcho> it works fine 4 me
<lusmus> haha
<Daskreech> cosmic303: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595801
<james147> lusmus: one of the major problems with linux from scratch and building your own distro completely from scratch, it that it is ALLOT of maintance after you ahve build it
<Daskreech> james147: he won't stick to it but he would know a lot more
<Daskreech> assuming that lusmus is a he
<james147> lusmus: it would be easier to start with an existing distro and changing it to your needs...  but yes, it is a good way to learn linux :)
<webereinc> BluesKaj: Not sure what you mean by a net upgrade... I need to get an existing server from PHP 5.2.10 to 5.3... don't really care how I do it as long as I don't necessarily have to rebuild/restore the entire server from scratch....
<james147> Daskreech: I am just saying why it wouldnt be a good idea to stick with it :)
<james147> (which i think he wants to do)
<Daskreech> webereinc: he means doing it from the internet rather than a CD
<cosmic303> Daskreech: yeah i tried that before, but still xsane cant find any scan devices, neither does scanimage -L
<webereinc> Daskreech: Would that be considered a more risky upgrade path... doing it from the Net?
<Daskreech> lusmus: in any case both james147 and I agree it's a bad functional idea. you'll get frustrated long before you get anything reasonable working
<lusmus> the main is is that i want to work with a distro, and can programming my own stuff on the distro, and those who like to can help and  etc
<james147> webereinc: What i would suggest is trying a livecd, see if your system works with that version, and if it dose then BACKUP and upgrade your current system
<Daskreech> lusmus: You can do that with any distro
<webereinc> james147: Since I have added a lot of stuff that wasn't on an original LiveCD, won't I *need* to upgrade via the net?
<james147> lusmus: i sugest staring from something that someone has already done... both arch linux and gentoo are designed to do what you want... build up a system from scratch (or near enough) and be easier to maintain
<lusmus> im just wanna learn about linux isnt it the thing to get LFS
<Daskreech> webereinc: No Debian is really good about upgrades
<james147> webereinc: anything installed via apt-get (or other package manager) will be upgraded with the system
<Daskreech> it can upgrade core things then on the next normal update will pull everything else up
<Daskreech> assumung they are managed byt hte package manager
<Daskreech> lusmus: yes
<Daskreech> lusmus: if you want to actually do anything?
<Daskreech> no
<lusmus> yea
<webereinc> Daskreech: & James147: since I'm at Kubuntu 9.10, do you know if I can upgrade all the way to 10.10 or do I have to go through intermediary upgrades?
<james147> lusmus: its a good way to learn... but will be VERY fustrating, espically if you dont know what you are doing, if you try either gentoo or arch you will also learn ALLOT about linux (they are both very transparent with good documentation) and will prvide a more usable system after
<james147> webereinc: i think you need to do intermediate upgrades
<Daskreech> webereinc: probably intermediary
<webereinc> Daskreech: & James147: Thank you both very much for your insights and assistance... I believe I know have a plan.
<Daskreech> there are scripts in between dist-upgrades that ease the change of renaming config files etc
<Daskreech> they don't work forever though just between certain version
<Daskreech> s
<james147> lusmus: I would highly recomend tring to install either gentoo or arch before trying linux from scratch...
<james147> webereinc: and remember... BACKUPS :D
<webereinc> James147: ABSOLUTELY=-O
<Daskreech> lusmus: LFS is built assuming certain knowledge and goals you have neither so a LOT of things will break
<Daskreech> I'll probably go on record saying everything you can break will break
<webereinc> Daskreech: & James147: Thanks again to you both!  Have a great rest of the week!
<Daskreech> If you don't have some amount of CS training you will know FAR more about the computer than anyone reasonably should know who doesn't want to build low level systems
<Daskreech> webereinc: Enjoy!
<Daskreech> but you will know.
<james147> lusmus: yup... it will be a very very fustrating experience if you dont have a fairly detailed knowledge of how linux already works :)
<lusmus> i want  very light system not any much memory usage
<james147> lusmus: linux from scratch isnt the best way to get that... arch or gentoo is (I advise arch as you dont need to waste time compiling everything)
<james147> lusmus: but even then, its more of a choise of desktop enviroment then anything else... arch with kde will use about the same amount of memory as kubuntu does (probally slightly less)
<Daskreech> lusmus: join #fluxbuntu
<james147> lusmus: fast and light weight != you having to build everything your self, its about what programs you use...
<Daskreech> cosmic303: You tried that repo?
<cosmic303> Daskreech: i get an error message when i try to update my sources..saying ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/plaxx/random-fixes/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<lusmus> what you meant with build everyhing? with arch?
<cosmic303> maybe the repo has changed?
<Daskreech> cosmic303: I guess your h missing is a bad copy/paste and not the real error message?
<cosmic303> i missed the h when i c&p ...lol
<james147> lusmus: with linux from scratch and gentoo you will need to compile just about everything you want to use... its a very long and boring process (and will be very fustrating with lfs as you have to deal with dependencies yourself), where as arch has a reposity of precompiled binaries (like ubuntu does), which you can down load and install easaly... although unlike ubuntu you have to install what you want, and configure it the way you want
<cosmic303> i found this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682901 ...but im not sure where to enter that other url?
<Daskreech> cosmic303: nope it doesn't have lucid
 * james147 notes that compiling stuff is a good experence you can do on any distro... but having to compile everything is very tedious
<cosmic303> that means i have to update to 10.10?
<cosmic303> to get the scanner working?
<Daskreech> cosmic303: You might be able to cheat :)
<cosmic303> sounds awesome, tell me more :)
<lusmus_> hello :)
<Daskreech> cosmic303: do you know what package you need?
<Daskreech> lusmus_: Hello
<cosmic303> well i know i need the latest sane..but since the repo doesnt work i have no idea where and how to get it
<Daskreech> http://ppa.launchpad.net/plaxx/random-fixes/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sane-backends/
<Daskreech> Like those?
<cosmic303> i just copy that in my sources.list and do apt-get update?
<Daskreech> err
<Daskreech> not really :0
<Daskreech> :)
<cosmic303> eh...nevermind..lol...ill download the .deb from that site :D
<lusmus_> is ubuntu server a good choice?+
<Daskreech> cosmic303: Right :)
<Daskreech> lusmus_: yes
<lusmus_> its funny that i can use internet in terminal in w3m :)
<BluesKaj> w3m is still browser so it needs the 'net
<Daskreech> lusmus_: if by funny you mean awesome :)
<cosmic303> Daskreech: same result... sane-find-scanner detects an usb scanner, but scanimage -L wont find anything
<cosmic303> this is what sane-find-scanner says found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9, product=0x1909, chip=GL124?) at libusb:001:005
<Daskreech> does it get a dev entry?
<cosmic303> where would i check that?
<agnese> italia ubuntu chat?
<agnese> channel*
<lusmus_> its awsome if you just have ubuntu server and wanna surf the net :)
<agnese> isn't the bot answer me? XD anybody know the channel for the italian ubuntu?
<Daskreech> !it | agnese
<ubottu> agnese: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<agnese> super thanku Daskreech ;)
<Daskreech> jono: thanks for your ring in on the GNOME collaboration debate
<Daskreech> jono: Will there be anyone from Canonical at UDS?
<jono> thanks Daskreech
<jono> Daskreech, oh yeah, a huge Canonical contingent go to UDS
<cosmic303> ok...im recompiling sane-backends now..lets see if it works
<Daskreech> jono: ok could there be some PRE convention work at setting some non invite meeting to discuss this
<Daskreech> cosmic303: not trying a reboot of sane first?
<cosmic303> too late.
<cosmic303> lol
<Daskreech> :)
<cosmic303> if it doesnt work this time, ill give up for today and just plug it into the windows laptop...lol
<Daskreech> ha ha :) ok
<Daskreech> I'm sure it's somethign like it's not getting a dev entry
<Daskreech> the kernel knows it is there but the userland doesn't
<cosmic303> i found a tutorial for the lide 100 now..hopefully works for the 110 as well
<Daskreech> might
<cosmic303> ok rebooting now..as tutorial says...i might brb
<BluesKaj> what about xsane ?
<cosmi303> well yay me!
<cosmi303> and ty Daskreech :)
<lusmus_> what is the diffrent from desktop and server?
<Daskreech> yay!
<Daskreech> lusmus_: one has a desktop
<cosmi303> i have no idea what was different this time..but who cares..lol
<lusmus_> haha
<Daskreech> I'll leave it to the detectives to find out which one
<james147> lusmus_: the desktop has a slightly different kernel and has a gui :)
<lusmus_> i meant the big diffrents
<genii-around> lusmus_: The server install has no graphic interface, all is done by typing in at console. Also some server things like webserver and database server get put on by default
<james147> genii-around: is the web server installed by default? i thought it could be selected to be install, but wasent
<cosmi303> well ty again Daskreech ...always a great idea to come here and ask u guys
<elitrou> hi guys. i need some help in defining udev rule for my broadband mobile modem. anyone?
<Daskreech> james147: It is but it's turned off
<genii-around> james147: In LAMP which is I think the default, you get the Apache MySQL and PHP
<Daskreech> once you take X off a CD you getloooads of space
<Daskreech> elitrou: did you try asking in #udev ?
<genii-around> I usually do a minimal then go with tasksel lamp
<Daskreech> unless genii-around happens to know udev-foo :)
<elitrou> Daskreech: not yet
<lusmus_> the thing was i wanted to begin with programming same time have server.. and it might is a good idea to get ubuntu server?
<genii-around> Daskreech: Not today
<Daskreech> lusmus_: sure that would work
<james147> lusmus_: the desktop can do everything the server can and the server everything the fdesktop can
<james147> lusmus_: having a dedicated server is useful... if you have a spare computer... but there is little point in installing the server and desktop on the same computer :)
<lusmus_> yea, the thing is the same time i learning linux in bash and stuff i can have a server to play with :)
<Daskreech> james147: Disagree about the server doing all the desktop can do :)
<james147> Daskreech: why?
<genii-around> Sometimes too you can only get proprietary drivers for stock kernel and not server kernel, which sucks
<Daskreech> cause I can think of a few things that I can do pretty trivially in the desktop that I can't think of a good equivalent for in the server
<Daskreech> genii-around: why would you need those for a server kernel?
 * BluesKaj has a so called server for media stuff , but no webhosting or apache , so I'll probly corrected for calling it a server :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Does it serve another device?
<BluesKaj> yup, my tv and HT setup
<BluesKaj> and the other pcs on the network , of course
<Daskreech> it's a server
<BluesKaj> was thinking of installing mythtv , but it's abit over the top for what I do
<lusmus> how do i clean a full ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, well the ppl at #ubuntu don't think so cuz it doesn't host on the web , that was their definintion and I was soundly criticized for calling my media pc a server :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: There is a reason I don't hang out in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> anyway we're getting OT
<v3ctor> a server is a process that offers a service. said process can run on any version of *ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, they have some what I call correction cops/members who troll the text looking for insignificant mistakes in definitions/nomenclature etc , but never appear to help anyone
<v3ctor> if your media pc is offering some sort of a service, it is a server
<lusmus> i was thinking about getting a server, but still use it almost like a desktop?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: It's gotten _a lot_ quieter but lots of people started using kubuntu because we are much more reasonable in #kubuntu than #ubuntu
<Daskreech> lusmus: You can do that
<lusmus> hmm how do i remove all completely from a app or something
<Daskreech> lusmus: huh?
<lusmus> hmm.. if i delete pidgin for example.. how do i remove all stuff connected to it?
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get remove pidgin --purge
<lusmus> ok thx
<lusmus> i dont think to reinstall ubuntu just cus i going to desktop/server comp?
<Daskreech> no you can almost apt-get remove xserver-xorg && sudo apt-get autoremove and it should dump all gui stuff
<lusmus> so if just want to get rid of all i just do that?
<lusmus> but i can just remove the unwanted stuff i dont want? :p
<Daskreech> lusmus: yes
<lusmus> how do i remove all that comes with the desktop?
<Daskreech> I just told you
<Daskreech> then you can apt-get install ubuntu-server
<lusmus> oki doki :)
<ctoon> is there a possibility to make write protect some selective o office spread sheet colums in a sheet ? and secondly if a cell (which is not write protected) is edited. it turns its color. ?
<BluesKaj> ctoon, ask in #openoffice
<ctoon> thx
<BluesKaj> ctoon, no one there :(
<BluesKaj> try #libreoffice
<BluesKaj> ctoon, ^
<ctoon> k
<castellino> hi
<castellino> if i make a flash be bootable using kubuntu, can it be used with windows xp?
<elitrou> hi, i need some help with understanding udev rules. anyone?
<lusmus> is it possible to get ubuntu server to wubi?
<harmandeep> guys, is there any boot time parameter that can set Clock Frequency to 1000Hz on Ubuntu lucid x64 10.04.1
<BluesKaj> elitrou, maybe this can help http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/udev8.html
<harmandeep> nopes
<lusmus> harmandeep did answer to me?
<harmandeep> nopes
<BluesKaj> harmandeep, install cpufrequtils
<james147> lusmus: there any reason you need a wubi install?
<harmandeep> i meant "System clock of the kernel"
<lusmus> hehe maybe if you need to use both OS :P
<elitrou> BluesKaj: i'm trying to understand a way to map my broadband mobile modem permanently to ttyUSB0
<BluesKaj> harmandeep, cpufrequtils will set Clock Frequency to 1000Hz on Ubuntu lucid x64 10.04.1
<harmandeep> but i am not talking about CPU Clock
<harmandeep> i am talking about System Clock which is managed by Kernel
<elitrou> BluesKaj: currently I only found the following entry in existing rules : "# BandLuxe_3.5G_HSPA_Adapter (pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:3.1:1.0)
<elitrou> SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="BandRich__Inc._BandLuxe_3.5G_HSPA_Adapter_358094022164538", SYMLINK+="cdrom4", ENV{GENERATED}="1"
<elitrou> "
<james147> harmandeep: what do you mean by the system clock?
<BluesKaj> sorry harmandeep , dunno what you mean then
<harmandeep> Computer timer hardware
<harmandeep> Every operating system has its own method to handle timekeeping issues. There are various kinds of timer mechanisms that are used to keep time on a computer. T
<BluesKaj> elitrou, mobile modem ? do you mean a wifi USB adapter ?
<elitrou> BluesKaj: it's not a wifi, but rather cellular modem
<elitrou> BluesKaj: and it indeed uses USB port
<lusmus> james how do you answer like that? :)
<BluesKaj> sorry elitrou , that's beyond my scope .I'm used ordinary routers with wifi and ethernet
<elitrou> i'm not sure it's about modem at all, just strange to me that it's mapped as cdrom
<james147> lusmus: you can install two system side by side without wubi... its called dual booting.... (and can be done with 3 or 4 or as many oses as you need)
<elitrou> it does works, but only when mapped on ttyUSB0 port
<elitrou> looking for a way to force udev to map it on that port permanently
<james147> lusmus: wubi wont let you run both oses at once, its just a convient way to "install" [k]ubuntu 'inside' windows but works in a simlar way to dual booting (you need to restart to switch operating system)
<james147> lusmus: and answer like what?
<lusmus> like that.. it lightups on my screen then you answer :P
<james147> lusmus: thats your irc client highlighting your username, although i am useing tab completation to complete your name :)
<lusmus> hehe, but im not so pro on parition its why i use wubi :(
<james147> lusmus: partitoning is too hard, although it is a little dangrous (its easy to delete the wrong partition and lose data that is)...
<james147> lusmus: most installer will help make it easier, just make sure you dont select the option to overwrite the whole disk :)
<james147> (thus, its a good idea to make backups)
<lusmus> hehe, but would it not easier to just use wubi and install ubuntu and install server and remove these stuff
<james147> remove what stuff?
<lusmus> all desktop
<james147> lusmus: i would say there is little point in removing the desktop stuff.....
<james147> lusmus: you can always disable g/kdm so that the gui dosnt start... then you can always start it should you want to use it
<lusmus> ok, hehe
<BluesKaj> tvtime..later all
 * james147 notes that diskspace is cheap... and if your are worrying about that then you should buy a larger hdd
<scottamunga> hey, has anybody had problems connecting to wireless with KNetworkManager?
<grawcho> define problem
<scottamunga> grawcho: where it won't connect at all
<scottamunga> I'm trying to set up either gnome's networkmanager or wicd to replace it, but I haven't been able to get either to work?
<shady__> my boot splash turned blue, can any1 help?
<shady__> i also dl a new boot splash screen but don't know how to install it
<ders08> hi
<shady__> is there a way to reset my kubuntu to all it's default settings like fresh install?
<james147> shady__: you can reset your profile to the default settings by deleting (or rather.. moving) the config files in your home directory (ones begining with . )
<james147> shady__: ^^ and copying the contents of /etc/skel to your home ^^ (or just not rename/delete the files in there)
<james147> shady__: ^^ you can reset just the kde settings by renaming
<james147>   ~/.kde  ^^
<shady__> ok
<shady__> but i have an issue
<shady__> i downloaded my video driver
<shady__> but i don't wanna do that again
<shady__> it's huge
<shady__> any idea where to find it?
 * james147 notes that you shouldnt move or rename .bashrc  .profile or .bash_profile if they exist... all other should be safe... though he suggests renaming them so you can move them back
<james147> shady__: video driver is installed to the system and wont be reset by moving config files in your home dir
<shady__> ty
<shady__> 1 more quiz
<shady__> my boot screen dosen't appear anymore
<shady__> instead of it blue1 appear like the konsole
<james147> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<shady__> will the reset fix?
<shady__> ohh.. nice bot:)
<shady__> brother it says nothing to configure
<shady__> is the file deleted?
<james147> shady__: make sure you have a plymouth theme installed (search your packagemanager for plymouth... i cent remember what they are called
#kubuntu 2011-03-11
<shady__> guys where can i find my config files?
<shady__> i wanna delete them to restart kde
<james147>  shady__you user config files are in your home directory (they are hidden, and begin with a . )
<james147> shady__: "mv ~/.kde ~/kdebackup"  << run that in a terminal and it will move them to kdebackup (so you can restore them if you need to
<shady__> ty
<shady__> james147 how to unhide the files?
<james147> shady__: alt+. in dolphin, "ls -a" in a terminal...
<shady__> james147: thanx man
<shady__> thanx man
<katsrc> hey
<katsrc> are there any DPI issues in Firefox for Kubuntu 10.10?
<Mase_wk> katsrc: what kind of issues ?
<Mase_wk> currently using firefox in 10.10 and it works fine for me
<katsrc> Mase_wk: i'm getting really tiny fonts on Firefox than on KDE desktop
<scan> is it intended that I cannot access my Wastebin in kde?
<james147> scan: no
<scan> interesting
<scan> only says "malformed url: trash:/" no matter which way I try to get to it
<Mase_wk> katsrc: probably not a dpi issue, think you will find it's GTK font sizes. If you use the GTK-qt engine you can get it to use the same fonts as KDE
<Mase_wk> or you can set it manually.
<katsrc> Mase_wk: thanks for the tip, i'll give it a try
<Mase_wk> np
<katsrc> strange why kmozillahelper isn't installed by default on Kubuntu.
<james147> katsrc: probally because firefox isnt installed by default ^^
<katsrc> Mase_wk: it was using gtk-qt engine, it was a dpi settings in about:config for Firefox, it was set to -1
<katsrc> i had to set it to 0, now it works
<Mase_wk> ok cool.
<katsrc> james147: there's a specially installer script for Firefox, it should install it.
<james147> if you installed it form the menus then yes..
<james147> ... or at lease some kde-firefox intergration :p
<katsrc> it's a good feature for Kubuntu
<ladynikon_> hi all
<Daskreech> Hello
<Mase_wk> lo
<ladynikon_> sorry didnt notice this was the support channel. shoud have only spoken over in the offtopic channel
<zetheroo> is this the right place to ask about the netbook edition?
<zetheroo> I installed an application and need to edit the command of the shortcut ... how do I do this?
<ladynikon_> zetheroo: right click on the shortcut and select properties
<zetheroo> ladynikon_: there is no such option
<ladynikon_> is this an icon?
<zetheroo> ladynikon_: yep ...
<ladynikon_> odd
<zetheroo> ladynikon_: the closest thing I get in the right-click menu is "Configure Search and Launch"
<ladynikon_> when i right click on my icons
<zetheroo> ladynikon_: are you using Netbook Edition?
<ladynikon_> ah
<ladynikon_> maybe thats the problem. i am using the full edition.  I am sorry.
<ladynikon_> :(
<zetheroo> yeah ;)
<zetheroo> it's a real pain :P
<ladynikon_> :S
<ladynikon_> zetheroo: maybe try in #ubuntu and see if anything knows anything
<ladynikon_> unless tere is a ubuntu-netbook channel that i dont know about
<zetheroo> they will throw me out
<zetheroo> ha
<ladynikon_> ah
<ladynikon_> i guess i am full of uselessness tonight
<maco> zetheroo: what are you trying to change?
<maco> ladynikon_: is this the ladynikon i know?
<ladynikon_> maco: indeed
<maco> hiya
<ladynikon_> :) hi
<zetheroo> maco: the command associated with the shortcut
<ladynikon_> maco: there can be only one.
<maco> ubuntu-netbook and kubuntu-netbook are different. nowadays, kubuntu-netbook doesnt exist. its just that plasma-desktop or plasma-netbook are autoloaded depending on resolution
<zetheroo> maco: ok ... but that's not helping much :P
<maco> zetheroo: now you make me wonder whether the menu is *still* hardcoded...
<maco> i know it was hardcoded at a time
<maco> i hope it's changed...
<zetheroo> maco: so your saying it may not be possible to change the command for a shortcut?
<Daskreech> maco: can you swap to netbook and see?
<maco> Daskreech: i'm on netbook....
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> :)
<maco> zetheroo: the bit about ubuntu-vs-kubuntu was for ladynikon_ ;-)
<maco> Daskreech: itd be more of "pull the source code and see"
<zetheroo> oh I see
<maco> but the hardcoding... it couldnt possibly have included every .desktop file
<zetheroo> why could it not be as simple as right-click ... doh
<Daskreech> that's what I'm thinking
<ladynikon_> maco: your not in offtopic :(
<maco> ladynikon_: #kubuntu-offtopic?
<ladynikon_> yar.
<Daskreech> zetheroo: Might be worth a quick trip to #plasma ?
<zetheroo> true
<ladynikon_> i dont want to get in trouble for OT talking in here
<maco> oh i have an idea
<maco> make a .desktop file
<maco> and change .kde/share/config/plasma-netbook-appletsrc to point to your new desktop file?
<maco> kludge :(
<zetheroo> argh
<maco> ladynikon_: because im in #ubuntu-offtopic, and it's sexist enough that i dont need yet another OT channel :P
<ladynikon_> ok ill talk to you thre
<ladynikon_> in fact im leaving here
<zetheroo> very quiet in #plasma
<Daskreech> maco: what's the lure to hang out there then?
<maco> Daskreech: i have friends in there. and i'm an op now, so i can whack people who get too bad. usually after a few days they learn what's not ok and calm down
<maco> the last week has been amazing flood of new people who need to be sassed into behaving
<Daskreech> ha ha
<westy> wine crashes when trying to run in terminal. it gives out about 10 "no protocol specified, goes on saying cant create window no driver could be loaded, make sure your xserver is running
<westy> does it either trying to load a program or do winecfg gives the same error, but i can open the gui wine
<epicenter> Howdy :) I was curious if someone could help me with something. I am trying to install Win7 but have no drives to do it (USB is out of the question). I have an ISO on my hard disk; how do I configure Grub to add the ISO to the boot selection list? Thank you! :)
<valorie> epicenter: you can't add an ISO to grub
<valorie> you need to install win7 somewhere, and then point grub to that install
<valorie> have you thought of installing it virtually instead?
<valorie> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ieatkawfish> Hello all. I can see my itouch in amarok, but it claims (incorrectly) that there are 0 tracks. How can I fix this?
<valorie> you can query ubottu if any of those sound interesting
<valorie> ieatkawfish: what KDE version?
<ieatkawfish> valorie: 4.5.1
<valorie> hmmm
<ieatkawfish> valorie: with amarok 2.32
<ieatkawfish> *.2
<valorie> this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone#Amarok
<valorie> although in general, you just have to wait until Amarok finally gets it read
<ieatkawfish> valorie: says it got fix in kde 4.6 so now waiting needed... except for the time it takes to upgrade. Thanks for the link!
<valorie> dang it
<valorie> not fixed in 4.6, in fact quite the opposite
<Daskreech> Does it work in banshee? or is it a library issue?
<valorie> I don't know anyone running banshee in KDE
<valorie> not saying it doesn't happen, but they aren't coming into #amarok
<valorie> understandably
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech>  I know but Amarok and Banshee both use the same library to read ipods and ithings right?
<BentFranklin> Twice tonight on different systems I tried to apt-get and got authenticationerror.  Does that mean apt is not sure the repositories are authentic?
<Daskreech> Depends
<Daskreech>  can you give back the error message?
<BentFranklin> WARNING: The folllowing packages canno be authenticated:  ....
<BentFranklin> So I didn't install
<Daskreech> oh yes that's correct
<Daskreech> do you know the package names?
<Daskreech> well duh
<srinix> hi to all , I have prblm in setting wlan in my laptop , how can i set it ?
<Daskreech>  they are the ones following that message
<valorie> Daskreech: I have no idea about the libraries used
<Daskreech> BentFranklin: try apt-cache policy packagename to see where the yare coming from
<srinix> Daskreech: Hi,
<BentFranklin> they were a bunch of stuff to install mailtuils
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> BentFranklin: probably from a ppa then
<srinix> Daskreech:  I have prblm in setting wlan in my laptop , how can i set it ?
<BentFranklin> Unable to locate mailtuils
<srinix> no networks are detected ,
<Daskreech> srinix: laptop?
<BentFranklin> The other time was installing perl-m3 libraries
<BentFranklin> perl-mp3
<Daskreech> srinix: is the wifi killswitch off?
<Daskreech> BentFranklin: apt-cache policy
<srinix> wifi is on
<Daskreech> does sudo iwscan work?
<BentFranklin> Daskreech: apt-cache policy mailutils gives "W: Unable to locate mailutils"
<Daskreech> BentFranklin: apt-cache search mailutils
<srinix> yaa, it is working and i typed iwlist scan
<srinix> No scan results are showed
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> is your hardware detected?
<Daskreech>  ifconfig shows your adaptor?
<srinix> Ethernet controller : Broadcom corporation Net link BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<srinix> Ethernet controller : Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<srinix> My lspci output
<Daskreech> ok :)
<Daskreech> but do you see it in ifconfig
<BentFranklin> Daskreech: Oops I had made a typo.  Policy says:  it is from intrepid/universe packages.
<Daskreech> BentFranklin: for proposed?
<BentFranklin> yes
<srinix> ifconfig shows my eth0 lo and wlan0
<Daskreech> srinix: ok that's good
<srinix> Daskreech: What may be the prblm ? I am using kubuntu 10.10
<Daskreech> Hidden SSID?
<srinix> what is hidden SSID ?
<Daskreech> I'm not sure I never use WifI
<Daskreech> The Wifi network can hide itself
<srinix> I switched on it already
<Daskreech> and you just see no networks when you click scan?
<srinix> yaa
<Daskreech> the one time I used a laptop and had that probelm the wifi switch was off
<BentFranklin> Daskreech: I just wondered if other people were having the same problem, ie, maybe the repo's certificate got borked.
<Daskreech> Other than that I don't really have a lot of experience with wifi
<Daskreech> BentFranklin: Certainly possible
<srinix> okay , Thanks :)
<Daskreech> BentFranklin: are you actually on intrepid?
<BentFranklin> On that machine, yes.  It's legacy and I'm going to migrate some stuff and turn it off.
<Daskreech> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Daskreech> it's been dead for a year they might have let the certificates on it dir
<Daskreech> die
<BentFranklin> All my good machines are 10.4
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> a cusomter of mine has this problem: if he plugin a usb stick, the stick will be automounted as root... so the user has no access to the usb drive..
<puvi> good morning
<devilfunk> hellow..
<devilfunk> anybody feel like helping me out?
<devilfunk> for the so many'th time i can't browse the web
<devilfunk> but as you can see my internet is up and working
<devilfunk> nevermind..
<devilfunk> it's working again... hope it stays this way... it never does long enough
<mic> hello
<mic> can somebody help with establishing my connection?
<rork> mic: is it a wifi card?
<mic> no its mobile broadband
<rork> sorry I can't help you with that. Please specify some details (like card, provider, what have you tried?) and maybe someone else can help. The channel can be pretty quiet at the moment though.
<mic> rork: thanks though, its a usb mobile broadband modem .....maybe u can direct me to a site?
<rork> mic: don't you have a brand and type, you may find it with using `lsusb` in a !konsole
<mic> rork: alcatel x200
<grawcho_> mic: are you using kubuntu ? try opening your networkmanager settings and looking in the mobile broadband tab. dose the machine recognizes your usb device ?
<N|ghtWo|f> when i start a specific app from comand line i get this: "Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.", however it works fine when clicking on the icon
<N|ghtWo|f> the problem is i must start it from the console
<N|ghtWo|f> *must* is too strong. i would like
<N|ghtWo|f> also this "Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address. "
<utentegianluigi> fabrizio de andre
<zy> hey guys i upgraded to kde sc4.6 using the ppa.. now my kwin plugins are gone.. how do i reinstall them?
<zy> is there a package for it?
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<nate___> hello
<mndo> hello
<peter_> hi
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<mndo> yesterday night i tested the lastest natty alpha and the oxygen theme for gtk don't work as good as the screenshots from kde.org
<mndo> any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> mndo, ask in #ubuntu+1, and this is kubuntu not ubuntu
<mndo> BluesKaj, thank, i did forget about #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> mndo, it's alpha after all , kde.org might be showing maverick , not natty
<mndo> not that matter but the iso i tried was from kubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> well, i do prefer kde to the other desktops due to all the probs with gnome and unity etc lately
<mndo> BluesKaj, i am using maverick (using the kubuntu ppa) and i have the same problem
<mndo> anyone, on my wau to#ubuntu+1.. thnx
<mndo> *anyway
 * BluesKaj passes genii-around a strong java
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Thanks, much appreciated!
<BluesKaj> strange that I can smb theuthe workgrp to wife's W7 pc , but when I try to add a network folder using "windows network drive" , I get the "unable to connect to server" message . I was able to do so on maverick , but not on natty
<roland> where is firefox'es plugins folder?
<mndo> roland, .mozilla/firefox/<profile id>/extensions
<roland> mndo: that's the place I should copy flash library?
<mndo> roland, sorry, i send you the extensions folder :S
<mndo> roland, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<BluesKaj> roland, having probs with flash, to see if it's installed , do about:plugins in the FF addressbar , if there' no flash installed then open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install flashplgin-installer
<BluesKaj> err flashplugin-installer
<roland> BluesKaj: last time i tried it downloads 32bit flash
<roland> i have the 64bit version of the plugin, and need to extract it to the right location
<BluesKaj> roland, have you recentluy upgraded or did a clean install ? if so then do , sudo apr-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , that should install the proper java and flash apps for your system
<roland> ok, got it working
<roland> extracted it to  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
 * BluesKaj curses his bifocals , wrong keys..
<BluesKaj> roland, which kubuntu version are you running ?
<roland> 10.10 with backports
<BluesKaj> then kubuntu-restricted-extras should have installed the proper 64bit flash
<roland> i haven't installed it
<roland> the restricted extras
<BluesKaj> it did on my 64bit maverick pc
<roland> this is my work computer, trying to keep onlt absolutely necessary stuff
<BluesKaj> you should have as soon as the install was completed , it's not included by default due to legalities , so a seperate install is required
<BluesKaj> wel, you're gonna need java sooner or later too, so kubuntu-restricted-extras is a must
<BluesKaj> piecemeal installs can cause dependency problems with java and flash
<roland> BluesKaj: i have java6 already
<roland> sun version
<BluesKaj> fine , I hope it works for you
<roland> BluesKaj: what is piecemeal?
<BluesKaj> individual installs of apps , rather than grouped apps chosen by the devs
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do and errands to run
<roland> BluesKaj: well I use many apps which are not in the repositories anyway, so I don't see a problem there
<peter_> do you know some program to view 3d movies?
<StFS> hello... what's the correct way of updating to 11.04? can I change all the "maverick" to "natty" in /etc/apt/sources.list yet?
<genii-around> StFS: Install update-manager-core if it's not already. Then: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> StFS, no, open a terminal and do, sudo do-release-upgrade -d , that command will upgrade your maverick OS to natty
<BluesKaj> or do what genii-around posted, StFS
<BluesKaj> genii-around, that update manger core seems to be iffy from what I've seen... it freezes some upgrades
<roland> whats  new in natty?
<BluesKaj> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<BluesKaj> roland, default kde 4.6 for one
<rosco_y> how do I stop kopete from loading automatically when I log in?
<nate___> hello
<nate___> how do I install katapult.tar
<rork> nate___: decomress the tar and look for a reame with instructions, typically README or INSTALL (open with kate)
<nate___> it says cd to the directory containing the source file I tried but it says it's not a directory
<rork> where did you download the file?
<nate___> /home/nate/Downloads
<rork> you can also goto the directory in dolphin and click Tools > Open Terminal (Shift + F4)
<rork> can you !pastebin `ls -l` (all lowercase L)
<nate___> I don't have dolphin
<rork> then which filemanager do you use?
<nate___> oh nvm it is dolphin sorry noobie
<rork> no problem
<nate___> when I ./configure it says no such file or directory
<rork> can you !pastebin the output of`ls -l` (all lowercase L) so we can see what's in the directory?
<nate___> patebin event not found
<rork> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rork> so in the command type `ls -l` and copy-paste the results into the pastein and give us the address so we can have a look
<nate___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578946/
<rork> you're not in the right directory, type `cd katapult-0.3.2.1` then use `ls -l` again to see whether configure is in that directory
<nate___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578947/
<nate___> I see that configure is in there
<rork> that looks good indeed, 8th row so now you can do `./configure`
<nate___> working!!!
<rork> but why are you trying to build Katapult? It looks to me it's some kind of KDE 3 think and I'm not sure it works well in the current kubuntu's
<nate___> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<nate___> oh I just heard it's a good program
<nate___> oh well maybe I won't run it but thanks for your help
<rork> you may try ofc, it's a free world and I was just wondering
<nate___> what is a good program to install in kubuntu 9.10?
<genii-around> To do what with?
<nate___> cause mayhem jk
<Peace-> nate___: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/what-you-would-want-to-do-on-startup-multimedia-side/
<rork> typically when you're compiling you'll get a number of errors and have to install packages. e.g. libqt3-headers sounds like the right package for you now
<nate___> well I'm trying to get the 3D box to work on compiz fusion but it's only half working
<nate___> thanks peace
<rork> typically what I install are graphics drivers, Yakuake (a terminal client), Akregator (a rss/atom reader), Kaffeine (multimedia player),Amarok (music player) and the medibuntu repository (codecs and dvd)
<rork> got to go, have fun using kubuntu and good luck if you have to compile something
<nate___> thanks rok
<liddell> Hi!
<liddell> I'm having this bug I run into all the time where I reboot after a crash and my network displays as "Unmanaged" after that. In trying to fix it I seem to have deleted my nm-system-settings.conf file. Is there a command to recreate it, or would one of you helpful people post the contents of yours so I can manually transcribe it? Thanks!
<Peace-> liddell: i guess try reinstalling the package
<maex> fff
<maex> hy
<maex> bin neuer kubuntu user
<maex> kann mir wer mi wlan helfen hab das schon die ganze nacht versucht
<munzir> Hi, It seems I had bad sectors on the hard drive and when I try to copy data, system crashes, what are my options now?
<DarthFrog> munzir: I'd suggest you backup your personal data then replace your hard drive.
<DarthFrog> munzir:  An unreliable piece of hardware is best used as a boat anchor.
<somekool> hi there ! anyone else with broken knetwork manager? I can't connect to my wireless
<somekool> no mattter what
<munzir> DarthFrog: the problem is I don't know how to back it up. cp and rsync won't work. i need a way to copy the good sectors and skip bad sectors
<DarthFrog> Are you trying to copy or rsync to the same failing drive?
<munzir> DarthFrog: of course no. I am trying to copy to another healthy drive
<DarthFrog> What happens when you try to rsync?
<munzir> DarthFrog: let's say I did rsync -av /baddrive /healthyhd, either the command just waits like this for ever without copying any thing or after some time the whole system crash with lots of strange errors
<DarthFrog> Which drive is your boot drive?
<DarthFrog> And what partition is your /home on the bad drive?
<munzir> DarthFrog: I am booting from sda5 I think which has no problem but my home partition which is sda6 is the culprit so I cannot copy hda6 contents
<DarthFrog> Try this: Boot from a Live CD.  then: "sudo -i" "mkdir /mnt/disk &&  mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/disk && cd /mnt/disk" "dd if=/dev/sda6  of=home.iso"
<DarthFrog> And use a partition on a healthy hard drive, other than sda, if you can.
<DarthFrog> If that works, that'll give you an ISO image of your /home partition in /.  You could then try mounting that ISO image and see if you can read the files there.
<DarthFrog> But if sda6 has bad sectors, then the drive is on its way to total failure.
<FloridaGuy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/    ....isent what i want...i want to choose the location i download from
<FloridaGuy> anyone here
<sithlord48> there are always ppl here
<sithlord48> do you need help ?
<FloridaGuy> sithlord48: http://releases.ubuntu.com/   ..... i want to be able to choose my mirror.....not where there telling me to download from
<sithlord48> thats  abit hard to find.. its kinda  in the small print.. somewhere , let me see if i can find you a link
<FloridaGuy> sithlord48: i found it
<FloridaGuy> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<sithlord48> FloridaGuy: ok good cause i wasn't lol
<FloridaGuy> been painting some crapy walls today..so my eyes are about gone
<sithlord48> lol
<morticum> i heard unity is worse than gnome 3's shell...true or not?
<morticum> i'm wondering whether i should switch to shell or unity
<morticum> or i might just move to kde's netbook flavor....recommendations?
<morticum> ok, great. i shall switch to...
<majster> hello ;)
#kubuntu 2011-03-12
<Whisky_> hello
<Whisky_> I tried updating to the latest KDE in my Kubuntu 10.10. For some reason, the update got stuck half way and I had to switch my laptop off. Now, my computer won't boot. It get's stuck half way while starting services or something and never actually gets past the Kubuntu boot splash.
<yofel> Whisky_: if you can get to a shell with ctrl+alt+f2, login there, get a wired connection, fix the package management with 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and 'sudo apt-get -f install' then finish the update with 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' - and finally make sure nothing got removed with 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<yofel> if not, it's easiest to chroot from a live disk
<yofel> trying to boot in resque mode might also help if you can get to a root shell
<yofel> *rescue
<Whisky_> I can get to shell with networking but can't get internet
<Whisky_> why doesn't wireless work in shell?
<thehawk> good evening all
<muts> i am having problems with creating a custom kde menu structure, and autopopulating it with desktop files
<muts> i used to be able to do this easily in kde 3.5
<muts> but the same method does not seem to work for kde4
<muts> and i cant find any docs about it
<muts> any insight by anyone ?
<iszak> I noticed KDE created dot directory files everywhere, how do I prevent this?
<BentFranklin> How do I get Kubuntu to recognize 'European' and other characters?  For example, Bela Fleck has an accent over the e in Bela.  iTunes running from Windows displays it correctly.  Windows displays it correctly.  In Kubuntu, ls displays B?la Fleck.  In emacs dired it displays as B\202la Fleck.  Do I need Unicode or iso/latin or something like that?  What package do I install?
<Matute> Hola
<Riddell> BentFranklin: kde supports unicode universally
<caixia>  how to configure pop up drop list menu by Alt+Space like right click on the top of Window ?
<Daskreech> Change global shortcuts?
<geekosopher> caixia: it is Alt+F3 by default
<geekosopher> caixia: to change it, go to SystemSettings > Shortcuts&Gestures > GlobalKeyboardShortcuts > Select Kwin from the dropdown list > scroll down to Window Operations Menu
<bvierra|l> hey guys, so I am new to kubuntu... been using linux for 13+ years now... Been using Windows (work req) or OSX for last 2-3 years as desktop... any good articles on customizing ubuntu?
<Daskreech> bvierra|l: I suppose by that you mean Kubuntu :)
<Daskreech> What would you like to customize?
<bvierra|l> yea... missed that k :)
<bvierra|l> not sure really, havent used *nix as a desktop in many years
<bvierra|l> I figure there are many new things :)
<caixia> geekosopher: thx
<bvierra|l> ie the 'must' haves for desktops etc
<geekosopher> bvierra|l: must haves would have already been installed ;)
<bvierra|l> lol fair enough
<geekosopher> apart from that, to tweak the looks, see kde-look.org
<bvierra|l> any not must haves but really cool awesomnessly sweet things
<bvierra|l> heh
<bvierra|l> all I really do is web browsing / irc / web / perl development
<geekosopher> it is anyways integrated into kde in many parts
<bvierra|l> cool will look into it
<bvierra|l> yea used kde with gentoo back in the day
<bvierra|l> new company had a policy of windows only
<geekosopher> bvierra|l: I use firefox for browsing
<bvierra|l> finally got that restriction removed
<bvierra|l> yea I use FF and Chrome
<geekosopher> for irc, though there is Quassel for gui minded, I use irssi
<bvierra|l> I am using Quassel :)
<geekosopher> am not that much in to web or perl development
<bvierra|l> and then pidgin
<bvierra|l> Komodo for IDE
<geekosopher> bvierra|l: pidgin is for gnome
<Daskreech> bvierra|l: How did you get the restriction removed?
<bvierra|l> Daskreech: got high enough up and made the change
<Daskreech> lol
<bvierra|l> when you run IT, you can decide what happens
<Daskreech> The Obama strategy?
<bvierra|l> haha
<bvierra|l> I removed the restriction for the developers
<bvierra|l> which only made sense, all of our servers are linux
<Daskreech> I'd try that but Our company has a no Windows Policy and I don't have the motivation to change that
<bvierra|l> so we used windows to run putty
<Daskreech> I have an outside contract with smeone who has linux and unix server and a single Windows machine on the network for people  to login and run putty from
<Daskreech> I find it highly amusing
<bvierra|l> ok so stupid question, how do I install qtcurve themes?
<Daskreech> http://maketecheasier.com/install-qtcurve-in-kde/2010/03/29
<bvierra|l> awesome thanks
<Daskreech> :)
<Who> hello guys , i  am using ubuntu, i installed KDE yesterday but its 4.5.1 , is there any way to upgrade it ?
<vyrgozunqk> Who: go to the kubuntu website, and click to the kde 4.6.1 realease news, there you'll see a link what repos to add and how to upgrade
<Who> thanks !
<vyrgozunqk> ;)
<Who> the update is gonna take sometime now, again thanks
<vyrgozunqk> mhm, go and drink a cup of coffe
<vyrgozunqk> :P
<Who> vyrgozunqk:  on that note, flash is not working when i boot into KDE, any fixes for that ?
<vyrgozunqk> try reinstalling flash
<vyrgozunqk> :)
<Who> oh well can't do till the update finishes
<Who> guess i should get a cup of coffee :)
<vyrgozunqk> yep, i'm doing the same right now ;0
<carsten> moin
<tatie> hello, can someone help me pls. i can't seem to be able to read a CD. i switched it to another drive that can read it but then no porgramme can open it neither VLC nor Amarok. I have restricted extras installed.
<tatie> CD seems to be working just fine in WinXP as well as in my car radio
<tatie> hello, can someone help me pls. i can't seem to be able to read a CD. i switched it to another drive that can read it but then no porgramme can open it neither VLC nor Amarok. I have restricted extras installed.
<tatie> CD seems to be working just fine in WinXP as well as in my car radio
<tatie> hello, can someone help me pls. i can't seem to be able to read a CD. i switched it to another drive that can read it but then no porgramme can open it neither VLC nor Amarok. I have restricted extras installed.
<tatie> CD seems to be working just fine in WinXP as well as in my car radio
<tatie> hello again....
<kubuntu> anyone alive?
<hesoos> anyways the problem is that i cannot mount hdd, fs-fat32, while trying to mount it says 'cannot read superblock'
<hesoos> is this fs problem or hdd and are there any ways to fix it?
<marina> on this computer flash doesn't work. flashplugin-nonfree installed. what can be the problem?
<Bauldrick> how can i 'reset' my kde desktop, toolbars etc... (i used to rm ~/.kde - but that doesn't seem to do it)
<Martiini> Bauldrick, 'kquitapp plasma-desktop && old ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma* && plasma-desktop &'
<Bauldrick> many thanks Martiini
<Martiini> I  was just told that yesterday
<Martiini> ok
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tcpa252> Hello everyone
<tcpa252> Could anyone help to fix corrupted? broken? icons in 10.10? Look at this pic http://www.ipix.lt/images/43451229.png
<tcpa252> main menu icon, show desktop icon are broken... is it a bug?
<Tm_T> tcpa252: seems like a cache issue or such
<tcpa252> Tm_T: could you please tell me, how do i fix this?
<BluesKaj> tcpa252, have you tried setting the icons in systemsettings/application appearance?
<tcpa252> BluesKaj, no i haven't, sorry if i sound dumb - i'm kde newbie, how do i do this?
<Tm_T> tcpa252: if toggling icon theme back and forth doesnt help, you can try removing /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER/icon-cache.kcache while logged out from the desktop
<BluesKaj> tcpa252, kmenu/applications/settings/system settings/application appearance
<tcpa252> Tm_T: installing a new icon pack and enabling it half fixed my problem
<Tm_T> tcpa252: so you propably need to clean up your icon cache
<tcpa252> Tm_T: so i should run 'sudo rm -Rf /var/tmp/kdecache-eduard/icon-cache.kcache' while at login screen from tty?
<gedas> hey
<gedas> is anyone here?
<gedas> i have a question and would like to discuss an issue with kubuntu
<james147> !ask | gedas
<ubottu> gedas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gedas> !ask how to access kdmrc file?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gedas> !ask kdmrc file?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<james147> gedas: ^^ he ain't that smart :) and kdmrc is a text file, you open it with a text editor... its located at... umm, one sec
<gedas> how to access kdmrc file? i try /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc but it tels me that access is denied
<gedas> thank you james
<james147> gedas: you need to be root to edit it, "kdesudo kate /etc/..." will let you eidt it
<gedas> lets see
<johannes_> james147: he only need root when he want to make changes
<johannes_> oh i see you actually wrote it.. :D
<james147> johannes_: yes, your write, i assumed since he got the access denied he was trying to write to it :)
<james147> right ^^
<gedas> ok i needed this for a deeper problem
<james147> what problem
<gedas> when machine goes to logout it does not come back
<gedas> ive tried
<gedas> changing terminat=true
<gedas> but its already there
<gedas> i enjoy kubuntu but this bothers me a bit
<james147> gedas: "TerminateServer=true" << is in that file? (exactly as typed, with out the quotes?)
<gedas> yep
<Peace-> james147: ksnapshot have you picasa?
<Peace-> james147: can't upload to picasa
<Peace-> :8
<james147> Peace-: i could with digikam, never tried with ksnapshot
<Peace-> james147: could you try?
<james147> gedas: can you pastebin that file?
<james147> !pastebin | gedas
<ubottu> gedas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<james147> Peace-: one sec
<gedas> allright lets see
<james147> Peace-: looks like the same upload util as digikam(kinda what i expected form kde ;D  )
<gedas> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Peace-> james147: well they use kipi pluigins?
<Peace-> both
<james147> probally
<Peace-> well i know xD because i have compiled :S
<Peace-> and made a deb
<gedas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579274/
<james147> gedas: the terminalserver line is commented out (the # at the beginning of the line indicates that that line is a comment and should be ignoreed) delete the # and save
<gedas> ok done
<gedas> lets see
<james147> Peace-: I seem to be having problems uploading as well :p
<Peace-> james147: :P
<james147> Peace-: what kde version?
<Peace-> james147:  kde 4.6.1
<Peace-> james147: natty :P
<Peace-> james147: ksnapshot compiled , kipi plugin compiled
<james147> Peace-: 4.6.1 as well... think it could be a regression?
<Peace-> james147: i guess...so
<james147> Peace-: hmm, works with digikam still
<Peace-> james147: really
<Peace-> i am trying right now
<gedas> so it did not work i've got a black screen with '_' blinking and doing nothing
<james147> gedas: i doupt it would have worked the first logout (since kdm hadent been restarted and so hadent read the config file yet)...
<gedas> ok
<james147> gedas: make sure kdm restarted then try logging out
<gedas> i don't even want to try it now :D~
<gedas> anyhow
<gedas> lets see
<james147> (which it probally did if you restarted or however yo got it to show again)
<james147> Peace-: what error do you get when you try to upload?
<luca__> hi I have trouble getting my realtek wlan card working in kubuntu, driver installed but nothing happens. can anyone help?
<Peace-> james147: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/12/plasma-desktopKd1468.jpg
<gedas> cool
<gedas> james yhank you
<Peace-> luca__: iwconfig in the terminal
<james147> Peace-: yea, same
<Peace-> james147: -..-
<gedas> is this what you do?
<gedas> or are you just a kind person?
<Peace-> james147: i have fixed send to gwenview via compilin
<luca__> "no wireless extensions" already tried
<Peace-> james147: but picasa doens't work at all
<james147> Peace-: hmm, if i save the image first i get "cannot open file"
<Peace-> james147: hahahhaa
<Peace-> james147: here there is hwo to make a deb from the git version http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/03/09/ksnapshot-send-to-doesnt-work/
 * james147 is using arch linux atm ^^
<Peace-> james147: :P
<Peace-> james147: if it continue in this way i will try a compiling distro
<Peace-> xD
<james147> Peace-: i wouldnt ^^ I would go for something thats easy to compile in, but still has bianaries... compiling everything is a pain
<Peace-> james147: ya
<james147> ^^ thats one reason i switch to arch :p
<Peace-> james147: did you note that truetype is not activated on kde?
<Peace-> james147: i ahve turned on and wow
<Peace-> i can read better
<Peace-> now
<james147> in system settings?
<Peace-> james147: systemsettings
<james147> ^^ has always looked on to me, and enabling it in syste settings seems to do nothing
<Peace-> application appareance
<james147> Peace-: ahh, disabling it however...   So seems to be on by default for me :p
<Peace-> james147: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/12/plasma-desktopGV1468.jpg
<Peace-> i ahve used rbg
<james147> Peace-: yeah, didnt make any difference when i enabled it
<Peace-> try the other
<Peace-> bgr
<Peace-> beacause depends from the screen
<james147> bgr is uncommon as far as i know
<Peace-> :) it may
<james147> bah, i cant see a difference (yes i am restarting an applicaiton to check)
<Peace-> james147: i change the value
<Peace-> then i open the menu or dolphin
<james147> i was restarting dolphin
<BluesKaj> hmm, X froze while trying to resize a window , input devices , mouse &KB totally unresponsive,...still a few glitches , not sure whether it's kde or X .
<BluesKaj> guess it's a friendly reminder about using a dev OS, natty alpha 3..otherwise it's very stable now , even amarok doesn't crash anymore
<BluesKaj> :)
<james147> BluesKaj: yeah, dont be fooled by stability in an alpha, it can always break on the next update horribly
 * BluesKaj wishes there was a #kubuntu+1 chat
<BluesKaj> those guys at #ubuntu+1 are very gnome-centric
<james147> BluesKaj: like most of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> I should start lobbying for a supported kubuntu+1 chat or something similar dedicated to kde users
<james147> BluesKaj: the reason why they dont do that is because it would be empty
<james147> ... or near enough to not be useful
<BluesKaj> the kde chat isn't much help ..populated by those guys with the funny "hats" :)
<BluesKaj> well, a few fans would be better than ppl who don't give a sh*t about kde
<james147> BluesKaj: the problem is the few fans will be in #ubuntu+1 and will answer you if they are there
<Peace-> BluesKaj: here is working nice
<BluesKaj> james147, yeah that's the qualifier ."if they are there" . maybe they'd be in kubuntu+1 if it was supported by freenode
<BluesKaj> I don't mean to sound resentful ,but I do feel a bit left out.
<james147> BluesKaj: I think they are more likly to be in ubuntu+1, then kubuntu+1... even if it exists, just for the better support of the core utils
<james147> the man problem beeing that there just isnt enough suport for kubuntu
<james147> main
<BluesKaj> james147, don't be offended , but I think if kubuntu+1 existed , then the core-utils supprort ppl would migrate anyway
<james147> BluesKaj: i am no offended, just saying what I think :) and since most o the core utils are desktop indpendent then most of the suport would come from gnome users... thus they wont migrate
<BluesKaj> then we should include development OSs here as well, without being sent to ubuntu+1
<Daskreech> james147: then they should help with KDE in #ubuntu+1
<james147> Daskreech: they do
<james147> ... as much as any one can...
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, there is some but it's not very helpful. more like an afterthought IMO
<Peace-> BluesKaj: have you tried ksnapshot ? and send to picasa?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i guess there is a bug
<james147> Daskreech: there is a limitation to what you can make volunteers do ^^ and since all these channels are mostly run by volunteers there is not much that can be done :(
<BluesKaj> no, Peace- , I just rebooted
<Peace-> BluesKaj: bad man :P
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I couldn't take a snapshot , mouse & KB wre frozen
<Peace-> ah...
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> nice
<Raydiation> hi im looking for the kde 4.6 wallpaper in the biggest resolution possible?
<logost> Hey guys after a fresh install I am unable to login to the gui. It attempts to load and returns me to the login screen. Any suggestions or reinstall?
<Raydiation> 1080p would be fine too
<james147> logost: if its a completly fresh install then a reinstall is probally simplest... i would check the disk first though
<BluesKaj> Raydiation, I'm running 1920x1080 with a default wallpaper downloaded in "desktop settings" , there are lots .
<Raydiation> BluesKaj: yes im running gnome
<Raydiation> and id like to use the wallpaper
<james147> logost: and I assume you have a clean profile as well (ie, you didnt use an old home partition?)
<Raydiation> couldnt find it on google
<logost> james147: no i kept the home
<Raydiation> at least not the version which is in 4.6
<james147> logost: then try creating a new user
<james147> and test a clea profile
<scb> Raydiation: /usr/share/wallpapers
<james147> clean
<Raydiation> scb: looked through that
<bchris> bonjour,  ya des french ?
<Raydiation> only find wallpapers til 4.4
<BluesKaj> Raydiation, right click on the desktop choose desktop settings , not sure if that works in gnome
<Raydiation> BluesKaj: yes, i need the picture
<Raydiation> not the setting
<james147> !fr | bchris
<ubottu> bchris: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Raydiation> scb: could you upload it for me? i guess its called horus
<BluesKaj> that' where you find the "picture", Raydiation
<scb> Raydiation: Sure, hold on.
<Raydiation> ty
<bchris> thank you james147...
<james147> Raydiation: install "kdewallpapers" taht should contain the kde wallpapers
<scb> Raydiation: Uploading. My up rate is kind of slow so this might take a few.
<Raydiation> scb: ty np
<Raydiation> scb: gotta change the wallpaper on http://78.104.151.10/inet/index.php:)
<Raydiation> scb: gotta change the wallpaper on http://78.104.151.10/inet/index.php  :)
<BluesKaj> scb, whynot just give him the url
<scb> BluesKaj: ?
<james147> Raydiation: why not install kdewallpapers ^^ then you should always have the latest one :)
<Raydiation> james147: did that, unfortunately i cant find it
 * Raydiation is using arch linux
<BluesKaj> scb, the address of the wallpaper source
<james147> Raydiation: then kdeartwork-wallpapers
<scb> BluesKaj: god knows where is that. Have you tried surfing KDE's page? clusterfuck.
<Raydiation> james147: yeah i installed that package
<Raydiation> wallpaper isnt there^^
<BluesKaj> laguage | scb
<james147> hmm
<scb> Raydiation: did you try doing a locate wall* | less
<BluesKaj> language | scb
<scb> BluesKaj: chill.
<scb> Point: accross.
<BluesKaj> scb, good
<scb> Raydiation: apparently it already uploaded. waiting for the url :/
<Raydiation> scb: find / | grep wall | grep jpg  returns only the /usr/share/wallpaper path
<scb> remove the last jpg.
<Raydiation> then it spits out way too much
<scb> Fine, try png.
<Raydiation> tried png too, no luck
<scb> Raydiation: http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/4687/1920x1200x.png
<Raydiation> scb: thanks a lot :)
<BluesKaj> Raydiation, is this it ? http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=15515
<Raydiation> BluesKaj: no, http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/4687/1920x1200x.png
<BluesKaj> that's the kde 4.6 splash
<BluesKaj> or login rather
<Raydiation> login is the same as standard wallpaper
<werjh> EVERYONE IN THIS CHANNEL WHO IS READY FOR WRESTLEMANIA  GIVE ME A FUCK YEAH!
<ubuntu_> hi
 * BluesKaj doesn't recall the kde 4.6 std wallpaper, I use this.http://opendesktop.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=133720&file1=133720-1.JPG&file2=&file3=&name=Mountain+Fog
 * scb doesn't use a wallpaper.
<BluesKaj> http://imagebin.org/142546  simple and uncluttered desktop
<BluesKaj> I used to have icons all over the desktop, but using the panel is far simpler and more accessible
<scb> http://i.imgur.com/eHGg9.png i had it with kwin a few weeks a go and moved completely to xmonad. I still run a full blown kde desktop just because the apps and integration is superb.
<BluesKaj> looks kinda purist almost , scb  :)
<Kange> LEAVE
<flipor111> ??
<scb> He probably meant /leave.
<scb> BluesKaj: heh. If that's what it takes for a decent dual screen support and window management, so be it :-)
 * BluesKaj doesn't use dual screens . our plasma monitor subs as a tv and pc monitor
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Granted you can normally hang out in #kubuntu-devel for any advanced KDE help if you can avoid the fervor to start packaging :)
<Daskreech> Raydiation: Did you try to look at the KDE code?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, I don't think I'm ready for #kubuntu-devel , that's probly somewhat over my head at this point in mt linux learning curve :)
<BluesKaj> my
<BluesKaj> anyway time to clear the driveway again , BBL
<Daskreech> ha ha :)
<Daskreech>  schnow?
<fanti> hello! i just installed a meverick on a lenovo thinkpad w500 (ati hd 3650) with radeon driver. all works fine so far but i can't enable desktop effects on kde (direct rendering is enabled!)
<fanti> i also have NO xorg.conf ...
<Peace-> fanti: xrender?
<fanti> Peace-: libxrender1 is already the newest version.
<fanti> do i need to enable composite somewhere?
<Peace-> fanti: nope man i mean system settings
<Peace-> instead to select opengl
<Peace-> select xrender
<Peace-> fanti: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/12/plasma-desktopbv1468.jpg
<fanti> Peace-: uhm i can't. in the "general"-tab it says "desktop effects are not available on this system"
<fanti> Peace-: http://fanti.staff.spin.de/desktopeffects.png
<Peace-> fanti: wait a moment
<fanti> k
<Peace-> fanti: xorg.conf can be done , system will read it
<Peace-> fanti: try to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646311
<fanti> Peace-: thanks
<Nata> fanti, you may install call what qt-graphic... component, it enable us easy setting xrender or opengl in system settings
<rork> fanti: what also might help is edit .kde/share/config/kwinrc and under [compositing] change: CheckIsSafe=true & DisableChecks=true if I remember correctly, that fixed it for me once.
<fanti> x restart.... brb
<finomod> How do I know which command is used for a particular kde app, so I can use it through commandline
<finomod> I mean, how do I find commands like kate / nano for some other application.
<DarthFrog> finomod: When the app is running, click on the "Help" button and select "About <appname>".
<DarthFrog> Or, from the command line, type "ps auxww | less", which will show you everything running on your system.
<finomod> DarthFrog: Thank you so much.
<DarthFrog> Also, for a graphical interaction, run "ksysguard", which will also show you what's running.
<Pranav_rcmas> I'd like to know how to get Qt 4.7.2, without having to build from source. Assistance please?
<BluesKaj> Pranav_rcmas,  Qt 4.4.7.2 is available in the repos/package manager, look for libqt4
<Hutley> exist to the Kubuntu something like ubuntu-tweak?
<rork> Hutley: check System Settings, you can also install ubuntu-tweak but gnome specific settings won't work. What do you want to change? Maybe someone can tell you the right way/application
<Hutley> rork: I want set to package manager remove the downloaded packages after install them
<rork> Hutley: Unfortunately I don't know how to set that.
<Hutley> rork: ok. thanks anyway.
<thekimjj> im trying to view some videos here :  http://flash.atlas.illinois.edu/video.html?src=/mcc/mcc-v-2009-1/01Welcome&player=SDNC     ,    but flash player from adobe cant do it  :  Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152    , on kubuntu 10.10 , what could be the issue?
<Daskreech> Hutley: What did you want Ubuntu-tweak to do?
<BluesKaj> thekimjj, did you click on reload the page
<thekimjj> Blueskal: yup, i did
<thekimjj> *Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> thekimjj, I think the video on that page is corrupted , flash crashes for me as well
<thekimjj> Blueskajj:  oh so its not just me?  the problem then isnt with my flash installation .
<BluesKaj> thekimjj, I got it to work a second time ,
<BluesKaj> refreashed the page and flash loaded the video ok'
<Peace-> BluesKaj: kdesudo kcmshell4 fileshare
<thekimjj> Blueskaj: how did u get it to work?   what version of flash? and is it on 32 or 64 os?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: work for you?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yes worked for after the 2nd try
<BluesKaj> me
<BluesKaj> 32bit natty here on FF4
<BluesKaj> Peace-, kdesudo kcmshell4 fileshare ?"
<thekimjj> Blueskajj: it crashed for one of my  friends laptop running fedora 13,  32-bit ,  did you simply reload the page or close it and open the url again?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: yes
<Peace-> BluesKaj: shoul run the shell for samba
<Peace-> but doesn't works here
<Peace-> bha
<Peace-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/347179
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347179 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "kdesudo kcmshell4 filesharing not working (dup-of: 329522)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329522 in Ubuntu "KDE Filesharing not working due to incorrect file ownership" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> peaxe I have samba working , but I don't like using it to connect to our windows pcs ..the files transfer speed is much slower than using smb/cifs , which I was using in maverick
<BluesKaj> err Peace- ^
<Hutley_> Daskreech: i use the ubuntu-tweak to remove packages downloaded after his instalations and remove old kernels too...
<Daskreech> Hutley_: It will work
<Hutley_> I know but, if there is any KDE native would be better.
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install ausadfasdfasd ; sudo apt-get clean ?
<Peace-> xD
<Daskreech> Hutley_: if you are just removing his packages then apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove will do the same thign
<Hutley_> Daskreech: ok. thanks
<Daskreech> Hutley_: you can probably drop it as a cron job or a post-inst script so it runs every night/week or right after every installation
<Hutley_> cron job? I will search about it.
<BluesKaj> yeah , apt-get clean and autoremove are commands I use after application upgrades
<Daskreech> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<BluesKaj> altho i prefer aptitude , probly out of sheer habit more than anything and cuz I have the commands aliased due to my laziness :)
<Hutley_> Daskreech: great! Thanks again!
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: damn linux and it's catering to laziness?
<Daskreech> Hutley_: Sure enjoy.
<Daskreech> !search kcron
<ubottu> Found:
<Daskreech> !info kcron
<ubottu> kcron (source: kdeadmin): program scheduler frontend - transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 18 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Daskreech> Oh sweet :)
<Daskreech> Hutley_: ^^^6
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, yeah, catering to laziness is a benefit in my book :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: very much so
<Daskreech> but I still think one of the things I really dislike with linux is how well it caters to that
<Daskreech> it's crippling
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, well. I'm old so it's better than the constant ongoing fight keeping windows safe.
<Daskreech> Oh well it's wonderful for old peopl :)
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Have you ever read any Robert Heinlein?  Remember the story about the truly lazy man?  That describes Unix admins and developers. :-)
<Daskreech> But you can customize your computer so much and it carries it from upgrade to upgrade so seamlessly that you can really forget what the long path is
<Daskreech> You go to another computer and argh I don't know how to use this!! where are the shortcuts?
<Daskreech> Then the men come to put you in white coat so you will stop crying in the corner of the room and cursing Ritchie for coming up with UNIX
<Daskreech> or was that a little too specific >_>
<BluesKaj> Robert Heinlein, now there's a blast from the past.,I can remember seeing his stuff in libraries , but I can't recall if I ever read any of his books
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Dennis Ritchie is the father of the C language.  Ken Thompson is the father of Unix.
<BluesKaj> ahhh yes .. Stranger in a Strange Land... grok!
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Whoops that's correct :)
<Drknzz> Hi guys! How can i bind the Windows//Meta key to the KMenu?
<siniestro> hola
<Drknzz> !es | siniestro
<ubottu> siniestro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Walzmyn> Drknzz: far as I know, a single-key shortcut is not possible in KDE
<Drknzz> Walzmyn: Oh... sad.... maybe i can code a Keyboard-hook in C++ and fire the Kmenu myself?
<Walzmyn> I have no idea
<Walzmyn> after getting used to krunner, I almost took the kmenu off my workspeace
<Drknzz> Walzmyn: KRunner?
<Walzmyn> alt+F2
<Walzmyn> single greatest invention of the GUI desktop
<Walzmyn> That and being able to hit alt+left click to move a window are the two things I miss the most when I am forced into Winders
<Drknzz> Walzmyn: Ah
<Drknzz> Thats extremely handy
<Drknzz> :)
<Walzmyn> very
<Walzmyn> if you're new to it, it'll do spell checking and act as a calcultor too
<Drknzz> Wow
<tsimpson> Drknzz: the problem is that in windows the Win is a completely independent key, like most other keys. but in Linux it's a modifier key, like shift or ctrl, so it's used to modify another key
<tsimpson> usually though the menu is bound to Alt-F1
<Drknzz> tsimpson: Oh! Didnt know that
<Drknzz> I wonder if the QT/Linux API has keyboard hooks and it also has a function to open the KMenu
<KimLaroux> tsimpson, how do you define "indipendent key"? From my experience, the windows key is a modifier; it has many shortcuts like Win+L which locks the screen
<tsimpson> KimLaroux: windows key press event system is different from the X key press event system
<tsimpson> windows generally waits for you to release the win key before it knows what to do, if you press another key before you released the win key, it does something else
<tsimpson> but it doesn't actually modify the behaviour of the second key, it's just 2 keys that happen to be pressed at the same time
<KimLaroux> so the difference is in the background... but from a user's perspective, it's just the same as ctrl or atl
<tsimpson> yeah, windows just deals with the win key specifically, while in linux it's just another key you happen to have on your keyboard
<KimLaroux> is it used in KDE? I still haven't found a combination that does something
<james147> KimLaroux: amarok uses afew
<tsimpson> it's usually not something apps use, as not everyone has a "win" key
<tsimpson> specifically macs don'
<tsimpson> t
<KimLaroux> OOooh I see, in the Settings the Windows key is used just like Ctrl and Alt, it's named the "Meta" key
<KimLaroux> Interresting
<Drknzz> Hi! Anyone here develops QT4 Apps? Im having issues with Qmake, the makefiles it generates wotn work
<Drknzz> Dismiss my message, i had put the file as a .C file, making it main.cpp worked
<digirak> i would like to install kubuntu on a seperate paritition
<digirak> i have an up and running ubuntu on one partition
<javier_> hola
<digirak> ping anyone here
<javier_> tengo un problema quiero entrar a las particiones de mi disco y me sale Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure
<javier_> alquien me puede ayudar?
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<digirak> ping
<bvierra|l> hey anyone know of a desktop widget that is a terminal?
<james147> bvierra|l: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Plasmacon?content=108120
<bvierra|l> cool was just looking at that one :)
<roque> kk'[
<bvierra|l> hmm do you know if there is a way to resize the widgets?
<james147> bvierra|l: click and drag the resize handel that appears when you mouse over it
<james147> (not the entire bar... but the icon that represents resizing
<bvierra|l> perfect thanks :)
<bvierra|l> yea took me a nin to figure it out
<eulenspiegel_> what ever you want
<scripted> :)
#kubuntu 2011-03-13
<east> \exit
<michal_> ?
<bob__> Hey
<bob__> i have a problem with laptop and updates changed my display extension to my lcd.
<bob__> now after the updated i can not extend my destop to the lcd
<bob__> this is an external lcd
<bob__> any ideas how to get this back so the desktop extends and is not mirrored on the lcd
<bob__> laptop is ibm t41
<bob__> lcd is a acer x223w
<kavurt> i add a new user, but it cannot connect to the wireless. even though it can see available wireless networks. what am i doing wrong?
<dustin> any folks around
<dustin> #list
<james147> dustin: there are
<srinix> hai, i need to connect bsnl broadband internet connection in kubuntu os. can someone please guide me how to connect it?
<stbain> Am I correct to assume that there is light somewhere towards the end of the tunnel? Does virtuoso-t eventually finish indexing and pipe down a bit?
<Scunizi> What version of kde is 10.10?
<c2tarun> Scunizi: what do you mean?
<Scunizi> c2tarun: I'm trying to implement "smart panel" .. which I understand is an option for 4.5.1 and above
<c2tarun> Scunizi: well I never heard about smart panel but maverick includes kde 4.5.1
<Scunizi> c2tarun: yea.. I finally figured that out with dolphin "about kde".. if you right mouse click on the screen and choose "add panel" instead of the standard 2 options there should be a 3rd called smart panel.. It's kind of like cairo, awn or the MAC launcher doc
<mcurran> kaspanel
<mcurran> kasbar I mean
<Scunizi> where do I find that?
<Scunizi> the other name I read is Panel Elegant.. ring a bell mcurran?
<mcurran> no, I'm running kde3
<srinix> hai there, i want to connect bsnl broadband connection in kubuntu 10.10 in my Compaq cq61 laptop. can someone please tell me how to connect it?
<matu> hi
<jmut> hi. I just installed kubuntu....some things I cannot grasp yet. how do I make default runlevel 3   or at least I think it should be this (don't want KDE running on startup..but on demand only)      tried using update-rc.d kdm remove   but no luck.  How do I disable services (example cups I dont want running)
<jmut> there is no inittab in this regard....quite weird
<todulchaos> how do you run sudo fdisk -l with kubuntu
<todulchaos> look like straight ike that from the terminall
<Roland> hi. How do I install google chrome on kubuntu 10.10 64bit ?
<ubsafder> hello i am using linux raid how can i check all the block for correct parity on all my raid disks ?
<bastones> Hi. I have hybrid graphics in my PC (Intel GMA 3150 and NVIDIA ION graphics cards), is there a way to switch between these two graphics cards within Kubuntu? Thanks
<bastones> Hi. I have hybrid graphics in my computer (Intel GMA 3150 and NVIDIA ION). Is there a way to switch between these cards in Kubuntu?
<Berenbet> Hey I need some help with that: I just downloaded a dictionire for Open Office, how to install it?
<floown> hello
<floown> in my chromium-browser I can't seen flash video. I have a message that is desable. How can I fix this please?
<floown> * disable
<jordan_> salut
<jordan_> j'ai un probleme de son, quand je met mes écouteurs, le son sort aussi par les HP
<jordan_> quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
<jordan_> est-ce que ya quelqu'un qui voit ce que je marque en moins?
<Peace-> !fr | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alex453> hi everyone. I want to run a socket server that will serve some 100 000 connections simultaneously. Can i make it on desctop version of ubuntu? What configuration files should i change?
<kavurt> one of my users cannot connect to wifi. but can see available networks. what's wrong?
<Fieldy> !chrome
<v3ctor> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Fieldy> thanks. I was under the impression "chrome" and "chromium" are different, have I been misled?
<Peace-> Fieldy: they are pretty the same
<Peace-> but there are some feature that chrome has
<Peace-> that chromiun has not
<Peace-> i dont' remember well
<Peace-> but..
<Peace-> i suggest to try both
<Fieldy> which is to say they aren't -- honestly i was looking for chrome, but it looks like it's quite a hassle to install (and I wasn't too keen on it anyway, just bored) -- i'm done :)
<Peace-> download the deb
<Peace-> sudo dpkg -i PATH/debianpackage
<Peace-> .
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> is there a way to get informations about my monitor with a shell command
<Matisse> smth. like  cat /proc/monitor ?
<Matisse> well... English mistake...
<Matisse> I want informatiosn about my crt
<Matisse> trying   read-edid
<r0gers> hey all, sorry to bug you all with what is probably an easy question (google ain't talking)...where can i download a 10.10 with all current updates slipstreamed?  thanx a lot
<BluesKaj> r0gers, slipstreamed?
<r0gers> BluesKaj: well, updates included into the installation
<mixer_-> привет
<Matisse> how do I find out which files are added when installing a certain package?  apt-cache <smth.> package  ?
<Matisse> ok, synaptic did help me
<james147> r0gers: I think the installer has an option to downlaod updates as part of the installation, obiously it needs an internetconnection
<r0gers> james147: yip, true dat...but the necessity of download the updates each time is kinda the reason i want them included in the iso
<james147> r0gers: and as far as I know there is no installer cd with all the packages uptodate for 10.10... LTS releases tend to get repackaged every so often with all the updates, but not non lts
<james147> r0gers: how many times are you planning on installing it?
<r0gers> james147: well, i would like to deploy it across a few systems and for friends....kde 4.6.1 is the clintcher really
<r0gers> tho it looks like remastersys might do the job
<BluesKaj> Matisse, did you find out the command to identify your monitor ?
<Matisse> BluesKaj, I've used  get-edit, yes
<james147> r0gers: you can try to created a cached mirror on your lan... http://askubuntu.com/questions/3503/best-way-to-cache-apt-downloads-on-a-lan  would mean you only need to download it once form the internet
<Matisse> thx
<r0gers> james147: I had heard that *ubuntu were planning on daily updated downloads anyway in the future rather than a biyearly release schedule
<Matisse> BluesKaj, but can you tell if I can use this information in xorg.conf? the format seems like it   .... pastebinning
<james147> r0gers: havent heard taht
<r0gers> james147: it seems there are workarounds, just wondered if there was an iso to download the was fully updated...guessing not
<r0gers> james147: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/23/darily_ubuntu_updates/
<Matisse> http://pastebin.com/mgRbVt2G
<james147> r0gers: from that link i read that they where planning a rolling release cycle... but the update says then entire post is a lie ;) so they are not
<r0gers> james147: ha, okay...shame
<r0gers> james147: looks like this remastersys software should do the trick...thanks for you input :-)
<james147> r0gers: not really, ubuntu never was and never will be a rolling release system... too many people rely on it being stable and rolling release models being a risk with every upgrade :)  (though that dosnt stop me from using one :D  )
<r0gers> james147: well, a choice would at least be nice
<james147> r0gers: choise for what?
<r0gers> james147: download a 3 month old iso or one with latest updates slipstreamed
<r0gers> one of the very few virtues of windows was the ability to do that quite easily...
<james147> r0gers: that is allot more overhead for the developers that really isnt worth the effort... and windows keeps uptodate in less then a 6 mounth cycle?  ha  ...
<r0gers> james147: well it's also available for slackware (my original OS of choice)
<james147> r0gers: at most that post susgest they are going to make it easier to say uptodate (after you have installed) with certian packages if you choses to... but I dont think they are going to keep the install disks more uptodate then they already are
<r0gers> james147: well, no big deal...always a workaround...one of the great things about linux :-D
<james147> yup :D
<r0gers> all right signing out...have a great day
<vanguard> I have a HSPA (UMTS) USB Stick which worked fine with Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook. I tried to use it with Kubuntu 10.10 Desktop yesterday, it recognized the stick, but did not connec to anything. Was there just no connection or is the Stick not supported any more?
<james147> vanguard: what reconised the stick? and what dident connect?
<vanguard> james147: I saw "mobile broadband" in nm, but it did just told me "not connected"
<vanguard> when I clicked on it, there was nothing on the side, like you would have with wireless
<james147> vanguard: oo, bradband stick :p try setting up a connection in the manage connections dialog
<vanguard> james147: with Ubuntu 10.04 it connected right away, and I do not have any phone number and user/pass for that thing ...
<james147> vanguard: you could try using the gnomes network manager applet
<james147> ^^ dont know much about mobile broadband sorry
<vanguard> james147: hmm, I'd try it out, but it costs me 4,95€ every time I stick it in :-/
<vanguard> Gnome might be an option ...
<james147> vanguard: every time you stick it in or connect?
<james147> dosnt make sense to chage you everytime you plug in the device :p
<vanguard> james147: well, it costs 4,95€ on every day between 0:00 and 23:59, so if I just plug it in today, it is just the five squid
<BluesKaj> I may as well ask here too : what's the command for identifying attached devices like video monitors and speakers etc .lshw -C IDs the pcis that the devices are connected to but that's all.
<stefan___> Hallo zusammen, deutscher support channel? oder muss ich dafür woanders hin? :-)
<Riddell> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Riddell> stefan___: ^
<stefan___> thank you
<serjsmolin> Is there somebody from Russia?
<Daskreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<serjsmolin> Hi, all!
<Daskreech> Hello
<serjsmolin> 2 ubottu У меня кубунту, там мне тоже помогут? )
<Daskreech> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sven_oostenbrink> Is there any issue in Kubuntu 10.10 about not being able to play audio cd's??
<Mamarok> sven_oostenbrink: why don't you believe me?
<Mamarok> sven_oostenbrink: I know what I am talking about, using Kubuntu myself
<sven_oostenbrink> Mamarok: not saying I dont believe you, saying thats kind of fd up..
<Mamarok> well, no need to loose your temper, it will not change the facts
<Mamarok> you can use VLC, that should work
<sven_oostenbrink> Mamarok: Not loosing my temper here :) Just mentioning it, I think its kind of unacceptable that Kubuntu would drop the ball like that on a complete release.. but Im looking for alternatives now
<sven_oostenbrink> Would songbird be an acceptable alternative?
<Daskreech> sven_oostenbrink: if you can get it to play Audio CDs yes
<Daskreech> Mamarok: what happened with Audio CDs?
<sven_oostenbrink> Well, its this computer for my mom, so it has to be as simple as possible..
<sven_oostenbrink> and one solution fits all, at least for audio
<Daskreech> Rip the CD?
<sven_oostenbrink> Daskreech: thats not really a "mom" solution :)
<Daskreech> sven_oostenbrink: does audiocd:/ work in Dolphin?
<Mamarok> sven_oostenbrink: who said it did drop the ball? HAL has to be replaced by udev anyway, and there was no other way than to run both for some time
<Mamarok> sven_oostenLC, that should work
<Mamarok> sorry, sven_oLC, that should work
<Daskreech> ha ha
<Daskreech> she means VLC
<Mamarok> dassigh, sorry, sometimes the trackpad gets in the way
<stefan___> somebody can help by no sound on realtek HD chip and nvidia gpu? thank in advance
<Daskreech> Mamarok: You can set it to shutoff when you start typing
<Mamarok> Daskreech: I should just watch the line before hitting enter I think :)
<Daskreech> Mamarok: My fingers move way faster than my roving eyes most days
<Matisse> BluesKaj, you need to install read-edid
<BluesKaj> Matisse, I did
<Matisse> thought you wanted to help me, but you had the same question as it seems... :)
<Matisse> BluesKaj, did get-edid (and parse-edid !) help you and have you found out more?
<princekhaled> Hello guys
<BluesKaj> Matisse, no luck , I just get a line of messages  Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC1 transfers etc
<Iatagore> Is it possible to install KOffice without KDE?
<BluesKaj> Matisse, i know what my monitor is of course but it would be nice to help those who are having trouble
<BluesKaj> Iatagore, whynot tru openoffice , it 's cross platform
<BluesKaj> try
<Iatagore> BluesKaj: I'm looking to use a specific application from KOffice
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: Yes.  You will probably need kdelibs but you don't need the full KDE SC.
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: That's true, BTW, of any KDE app.
<BluesKaj> one would think linux office suites would be compatible with each others files
<Iatagore> DarthFrog: Thanks. If I install KDE from plain old Ubuntu, can I use KDE?
<BluesKaj> Iatagore, in word yes
<BluesKaj> a word
<BluesKaj> :)
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: All you have to do, in Ubuntu, is "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop".  Then, you can select either KDE or GNOME at the GDM login screen.
<Matisse> BluesKaj, i think you found it, but just for completion: you also need parse-edid because of the binary output of get-edid
 * BluesKaj hopes we get another kde convert
<Iatagore> BluesKaj, DarthFrog: I see. I'm trying to configure this package but it says that headers aren't installed though I just installed the libraries
<Iatagore> KDE headers*
<BluesKaj> Matisse, ok, but what's the right command , i tried both
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: What package?
<Iatagore> KPlato from KOffice
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: Try "sudo apt-get install koffice-dev".
<Matisse> BluesKaj, get-edid | parse-edid  (and the best would be to 2>/dev/null ... dont know where to put it :) )
<Iatagore> DarthFrog: Oh, the problem is the repositories seem to be outdated, so that's why I downloaded the source instead of using an old version of the application in the repos, is it okay if I use that package?
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: In general, headers will be in -dev, not -libs, packages.
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: Urk, probably not.
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: Did the source repo have any binaries?  Ones from Debian should do fine in Ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> One of these days, I'm going to have to learn how to build DEB packages from source.
<Iatagore> DarthFrog: It says the version for KOffice-dev on the repos is 2.1.2, and I'm installing KOffice 1.6.something
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: Then you'll need to have everything version 1.6  Mixing versions is an excellent way to totally bollix things up.
<Iatagore> DarthFrog: I can check for any binaries but they don't have any for Debian or Ubuntu I think
<Iatagore> DarthFrog: Alright then
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: I'm not going to be of any help to you for compiling KOffice from source.  Presumably, they'll have instructions on their web site about how to do it.
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: You'll probably get the appropriate help (or directions to appropriate help) in #KDE.
<Iatagore> DarthFrog: The thing is some of those channels seem to be empty :P
<Matisse> BluesKaj, get-edid 2>/dev/null | parse-edid    and if the output is not helpful let the user check the error-messages
<DarthFrog> Iatagore: It is said that patience is a virtue.  I say the necessity for patience is a PITA. :-)
<Iatagore> DarthFrog: Or not :o. They explicitly require KDE3, but I'll go see what's happening in #KDE
<BluesKaj> Matisse, it doesn't identify my panasonic monitor , altho my nvidia X server setiings config gui does
<Matisse_> BluesKaj, how do you called that gui?
<sven_oostenbrink> Mamarok: sorry, was away for a minute.. I mentioned "dropped the ball" as in... My mother has a simple computer on which she wants to play card games, music, and check her email.. since windows was not really an option (Use it myself, its a low spec computer, virusses, etc) I proposed kubuntu, works perfect! only.. Now I see it cant do something basic as play audio CD's.. I know the technical reasons, etc. but try explaining that to an end user.. an
<sven_oostenbrink> OS that cant play an audio CD, to them, is silly..
<sven_oostenbrink> Daskreech: audiocd:/ seems to work
<Daskreech> sven_oostenbrink: you can ironically just play from there :)
<Daskreech> or you if you like just copy one of the Directories to the hard drive. It will rip it seamlessly
<BluesKaj> Matisse_, kmenu/applications/settings/Nvidia Xserver settings...that's if you have a nvidia graphics card
<sven_oostenbrink> Daskreech: mmmm, I know that would work, but again, I need a mom-proof system :)
<Daskreech> VLC as your Audio CD handler should work
<sven_oostenbrink> Daskreech: trying songbird right now, heard lots of good about it.. strangely its not really supported anymore by ubuntu..
<sven_oostenbrink> Daskreech: afaik, they dropped linux suport altogether..
<Daskreech> Yes the project was shutdown
<Daskreech> I think they started it back but only work on Android and IPhone now
<Matisse_> BluesKaj, ah... but I've got an ATI...
<sven_oostenbrink> Daskreech: great future prospect...
<Daskreech> Assuming you can get your mom to put a CD into her android Device :)
<Mamarok> sven_oostenbrink: well, the Linux version9is not supported anymore, why don't you try VLC as suggested?
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, unfortunately ubuntu suffers from political infighting over audio porcessing and has for a few yrs , that why we get stuck with pulseaudsio even tho it's uneccessary for most onboard sound cards
<sven_oostenbrink> BluesKaj: afaik, pulseaudio is the reason for most common audio problems, isnt it?
<BluesKaj> sven_oostenbrink, for most of us , yes
<BluesKaj> Matisse_, do you have the ati-catalyst ?
<Matisse_> BluesKaj, no, i think my graphic card was too old therefore its support in catalyst was removed
<varikth> hola una consulta alguno sabe dalgun chat donde te den soporte de ubuntu 10.10 ?? o este es el chat :D
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sven_oostenbrink> On Kubuntu, when I insstall chromium, it doesnt show in the Kubuntu menu.. Known issue?
<varikth> ooh thx srry
<Daskreech> Really? Should be there
<varikth> ok
<Daskreech> Some packages I find turn up on reboot for some reason
<Daskreech> or relogin at least
<Daskreech> varikth: Gracias :)
<vanguard> how can I find how how a .pk3 file was packed? I want to change some files in it and need to repack it in the same way it is now
<thekimjj> \exit
<sven_oostenbrink> How can I configure device association that it will use vlc to play audio cd's instead of amarok? Tried inserting CD, selecting audio CD, got list of 4 items, RMB on amarok, then modify, aply, etc. In the configuration it shows VLC, but in the list when I click on the CD, it keeps using amarok..
<sven_oostenbrink> Or maybe better.. can i configure somehow that on inserting CD, it directly executes VLC?
<sysop3> is there a way to force which monitor a program comes up on using kstart?
<vanguard> I would like to have a program that creates a folder structure based on my songs id3 tags -- which one could I use for that?
<Daskreech> Dolphin?
<vanguard> Daskreech: I mean automatically, or does dolphin have that feature?
<Daskreech> I think it's had that since KDE 4.5
<sysop3> is there a way to force which monitor a program comes up on using kstart?
<Daskreech> There is an external app that does it as well (which Dolphin uses the library from) I don't remember the name though
<Daskreech> sysop3: You can do it with kwin's window rules
<sysop3> Daskreech,  how do I do that?
<sysop3> its a non kde program
<Daskreech> I don't think that Kwin cares
<Daskreech> alt+F3 -> advanced -> special application settings?
<sysop3> so do I run kwin some option then the program I want.
<sysop3> oh, alt f3 ok let me try that thanks.
<Daskreech> just put a rule on the application with Kwin
<sysop3> thanks alt-f3 worked, now I can move the window where I want. close enough thanks.
<Daskreech> :)
<agnese> helo everyone ^^ does anybody dealed with nvidia drivers and maverick? and does anybody solved? 8(
<james147> agnese: solved what exactly?
<agnese> solved XD i have maverick just installed (yesterday). everuthing works great, also compiz (yes i have compiz) but my nvidia graphic card are not find by the system. i tried to install them in a couple of ways , but no way 8( in one case X didn't start anymore (neither in failsafe mode) and in one cse my desktop was totally upside-down ò.O
<james147> agnese: what ways have your tried to install them?
<agnese> i tried by using "addition driver" and the X dead, then i solved and once fixed , i tried again following this page, ( //www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-260-19-12-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04-using-ppa.html ) and the result was the upside-down screen 8(
<agnese> int his second way kernel get's updated.... i may try to update the driver with jokey again, now?
<mic1> how do i align my lang from l 2 r to the opposite?
<Daskreech> mic1: Locales In system settings I think
<BluesKaj> Hiya Daskreech :)
<mic1> daskreech: thnx and then what?
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> is there a method to include the pw in sudoers for ssh-ing into a local machine ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Say that again with an example
<BluesKaj> well Daskreech for example I have a sudoers line that calls the stored password in /usr/bin/application , when doing aptitude install etc
<Daskreech> I'm not sure that's how it works but ok
<BluesKaj> I've included /usr/bin/ssh
<Daskreech> You want to sudo ssh ?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: What's your end goal here?
<BluesKaj> yeah, i'm tired of typing , as you know i'm a bit lazy
<Daskreech> right
<Daskreech> what are you trying to accomplish?
<BluesKaj> when I ssh into another linux machine on my network i'd like it to call the the pw from the sudoers file if that's possible , rather than typing it each time it's requested
<DarthFrog> Why?
<BluesKaj> lazy
<aperson> just do a passwordless key
<aperson> if you don't want to type it in
<DarthFrog> Or ssh-agent.
<DarthFrog> I do PKI authentication, like aperson suggests.
<aperson> I wish ssh-copy-id worked on sshds on non-standard ports :S
<DarthFrog> I don't know ssh-copy-id.  What does it do?
<BluesKaj> sounds like it's more trouble than just typing the pw
<aperson> it's super easy
<aperson> three lines of commands
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: It is more trouble at the start.  But once you've set it up, it's trivially easy.
<DarthFrog> For ssh-agent, you could do it from an Autostart job.
<BluesKaj> brb , gotta help wifet for a min
<aperson> ssh-copy-id is for copying your keys to another machine, DarthFrog
<aperson> ssh-keygen -t dsa ; ssh-copy-id -i /path/to/your/keyfile.dsa user@host
<DarthFrog> aperson: W00t!  Thx for that.  I just used it for the first time.  Nice.
<aperson> bam, passwordless logins
<aperson> just don't try it on a machine that doesn't have ssh on the standard port :S
<aperson> there's a workaround for it, but it doesn't work here, so I had to do the old way of copying them
<DarthFrog> All my public servers run on non-standard ports.  But I already have them set up.
<DarthFrog> Yeah, the "-p 1022" switch doesn't work. :-(
<aperson> I think the workaround was if you put the -p PORT in quote, it worked
<aperson> I can't remember, I saw it on commandlinefu
<BluesKaj> aperson, what would be the default path :  path/to/your/keyfile.dsa ?
<aperson> .ssh/ something
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  ~/.ssh/
<BluesKaj> ok, i thought it was the known.hosts
<BluesKaj> it is :)
<DarthFrog> known_hosts is just that, sites youi've ssh'd into before.
<Daskreech> sorry
<Daskreech> ISP is screwing with me
<aperson> I wish there was a util to remove entries from known_hosts
<DarthFrog> If you ssh into an unknown host, it asks you if you really want to do this.  Once you say yes, that site is added to known_hosts and you're not asked again.
<Daskreech> what did BluesKaj want?
<Daskreech> aperson: There is
<DarthFrog> aperson: I do it manually.
<aperson> I do it manually as well
<aperson> I had an awk script that you could give a line number, and it'd remove it
<aperson> but I lost that (I'm sure it's a trivial thing to do)
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: What util is that?
<Daskreech> ssh-agent I think
<Daskreech> You give it a host name and it removes it
<Daskreech> from known_hosts
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Did you get a solution to your issue?
<arrrghhh> ok, this has been driving me nuts - i have an htpc using kubuntu 10.10, and i just put it to sleep to ram so it can quickly wake.  on wake, it always asks for my password - i don't want this!  it should prompt for anything that needs su, but not on wake.  how can i disable this?
<Daskreech> as far as I know it will ask for a password on wake
<BluesKaj> x froze again , had to do a hard reboot
<aperson> can't you re-enable ctrl+backspace?
<BluesKaj> input devices become totally unresponsive
<BluesKaj> mouse & KB both
<aperson> yeah, ctrl+backspace would restart x
<DarthFrog> aperson: Not any more.
<BluesKaj> nope. power down / up
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I was asking if your question was answered?
<aperson> of course, you should be able to do alt+sysreq REISUB
<DarthFrog> AlT-SysReq-K
<Daskreech> aperson: Yes you can
<aperson> DarthFrog↳ I have ctrl+backspace enabled on my computer...
<Daskreech> !dontzaq
<BluesKaj> I got an error , I think the path was wrong
<DarthFrog> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, no way to remove it?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, thanks , but the KB doesn't respond
<arrrghhh> i want it to ask for passwords when updating, installing, etc
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: last I heard there wasn't is was simply how the power specs worked.
<aperson> ooh, I meant ctrl+alt+backspace, heh - it's been a while since I've needed to do it
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, :/
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter what the keystrokes are , they don't register ")
<aperson> BluesKaj↳ the kernel probably still is listening, there's hardly any situation that you *can't* REISUB to safely reboot
<aperson> regardless of if X is working or not
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: I didn't hear what the issue was :)
<Daskreech> aperson: I've hit it twice though
<BluesKaj> aperson, well if the keyboard isn't working......
<DarthFrog> Hmm, the instructions in that !dontzap URL don't work for KDE SC 4.6.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: The keyboard can still be working and the UI doesn't respond. It can't hurt to try a SysreqK
<aperson> I believe the don't zap bit was removed and you have to re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace a different way IIRC
<aperson> alt+sysreq*
<BluesKaj> yeah, methinks it could be a kde 4.6 on natty problem
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, so you're telling me there's this whole system to enable autologin on boot, but nothing on wake...?  i feel like i'm just missing something somewhere...
<BluesKaj> aperson, any could you give that ssh regen command again pls
<aperson> I'm only going from memory, BluesKaj , but it should be ssh-keygen -t dsa
<aperson> don't give it a password
<Daskreech> aperson: Yeah I know. File a bug against powerdevil if you like
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: I see the option here
<aperson> arrrghhh↳ read message addressed to me
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: read the message that pinged aperson instead. Sorry :)
<aperson> it ain't easy starting with an a!
<arrrghhh> o
<arrrghhh> bug against powerdevil
<arrrghhh> so there is no way?  ok.
<arrrghhh> i was thinking even some hackey workaround would do :P  wanted to make sure there wasn't 'some other way', y'know
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  It turns out that I had long ago enabled it via .xinitrc. :)
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: as I recall last time i looked was about a year and a 1/2 ago
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: ah Far as I know I enabled it then disenabled it when I found sysreqK
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, ok thank you
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: Hold on
<Daskreech> talking to a upower dev
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: So you just wanted to ssh without a password?
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: You can stop screaming :)
<arrrghhh> lolwut
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: alt+F2 -> Powerdevil -> Global Settings
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, I gave up , i'm just getting errors . it's no point
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: What are your errors and the steps you have done
 * BluesKaj serhes for the SysReq-K key :)
<BluesKaj> err searches
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  It's two keys. :-)
<Daskreech> ssh was setup for the purpose of security so it's very particular about things
<arrrghhh> Daskreech, i'm there..?
<Daskreech> arrrghhh: What's the first option?
<arrrghhh> not sure how i missed that.
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> sad, i even created my own profile
 * BluesKaj has had enuff for one day , no point in trying to pull hen's teeth ...later
<Daskreech> ha ha ha :-)
<arrrghhh> hrm.  i don't think i should've updated so far...
<arrrghhh> i didn't have the option at first.  i keep having graphics glitches where it won't paint the full panel correctly.
<arrrghhh> going in thru alt-f2 seemed to work better tho... bleh.
<arrrghhh> anyhoo, sorry 'bout that.  /fail
<silviu_> hello
<Daskreech> Hi
<mic1> hello
<Daskreech> hi
<samuel> hello everyone
<Daskreech> Everyone isn't here right now would you like to leave a message?
<samuel> yeah
<Daskreech> 'beep'
<samuel> how can i control wich monitor is turned of on bootup?
<dustin> hmm anyone on host or have mad there own muds?
<samuel> isn't this a kubuntu support channel??
<CuBeTop> hi all! I've got a small problem with network-manager. I'm currently connected with mobile broadband via my nokia 5800 on USB. I have good connection, but network-manager (or any network monitoring plasma wiget) can't show the transmitted data or conection speed
<CuBeTop> I'm limited to 100MB per month on this phone, so I'd really like to know how much data I can use
<CuBeTop> brb
<samuel> i like to speak with the manager please
<samuel> useless support channel
<DarthFrog> samuel: And what brings you to that conclusion?
<DarthFrog> samuel: If you need support for Kubuntu, ask a *specific* question.  If anyone can help you, they will.
<samuel> kubuntu is just ubuntu
<samuel> nothing special
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu is Ubuntu for those who prefer KDE SC over GNOME.
<samuel> different desktop enviroments and some appz
<DarthFrog> Right.
<samuel> i've got 3 desktops installed and i prefer lxde
<DarthFrog> As is Xubuntu and Lubuntu.
<samuel> lubuntu is what i use
<dustin> later everyone
<DarthFrog> samuel: It's personal preference, not a religious choice.
<samuel> works fine on hp-550
<samuel> amen
<samuel> now to my question
<samuel> what config file controls wich monitor is on/off?
<silviu_> anyone can tell me how to connect to freenode?
<james147> silviu_: your already connected
<DarthFrog> samuel: If you don't get an answer, it's not that you're being ignored.  Likely no one who is currently active can answer your question.
<silviu_> say what?
<DarthFrog> silviu_: :-) This is #Kubuntu on Freenode.
<silviu_> i want to acces #digikam
<DarthFrog> silviu_:  So type "/join #digikam"
<samuel> so i got to turn to big brother google then
<james147> silviu_: then join that channel :) "/join #digikam"
<silviu_> thanx a lot
<samuel> i've heard that debian is more stable then *buntu is that true?
<samuel> they say *buntu uses debian as it core
<Daskreech> samuel: Xorg.conf I would suspect
<james147> samuel: ubuntu is based of debian.. and debian is considered more stable... but only becase it uses older software
<Daskreech> samuel: Debian is ridiculously stable
<Daskreech> I think they just released KDE 4.3 ?
<samuel> in what folder can i find Xorg.conf?
<samuel> i'm new to *nix anyhow
<DarthFrog> Yes, it shows. :-)
<Daskreech> samuel: Currently you can't but if you make one it will be recognized in /etc/Xorg
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Hush :)
<DarthFrog> But that's not a problem.  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<samuel> i now some basic command stuff like apt-get install etc
<samuel> but in a sence debian and ubuntu are the same but with different goals??
<Daskreech> You could say that about any two linux Distros
<DarthFrog> samuel: In a nutshell, yes.  But there're politics involved.
<Daskreech> Which you could say about any large project :)
<samuel> got lubuntu running a lamp, works fine and its easy on the resources and mem
 * DarthFrog notes that politics plays a massive role in FOSS.
<Daskreech> or any large project
<Daskreech> I'm sure you can say the same about PETA
<samuel> they say ubuntu is trying to be like windows
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Or any time 3 people are involved in anything. :-)
<Daskreech> samuel: read Bug 1
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: I could get French on you but COC ;)
<samuel> what is bug1 Daskreech?
<Daskreech> !bug1
<DarthFrog> samuel: Not be like Windows.  To be a superb free desktop system for everyone.
<samuel> !bug1
<james147> samuel: i wouldnt say trying to be like windows, but they might do some similar things... ie making it easier to use
<Daskreech> !bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<samuel> doesnt work here Daskreech?
<Daskreech> samuel: ^^ there you go :)
<DarthFrog> samuel:  You will undoubtedly notice convergence between Linux, Windows and Mac OS.
<Daskreech> More so Mac OS and Linux in my opinion
<samuel> i like ubuntu though
<Daskreech> Windows is more likely to go crazy and jump in some strange direction to throw people off
<samuel> but still think i need to try out debian to
<Daskreech> samuel: You'll likely be disappointed
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: More like Mac OS in the sense of a desire for elegance.
<Daskreech> The software is almost exactly the same
<DarthFrog> samuel: Debian is most definitely not for newbies.
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Eh?
<samuel> in fact i downloaded kubuntu, ubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu and i didn't know at the time that i didn't need to..
<Daskreech> THe Project maybe. They are quite rude there
<samuel> now i know how to install a desktop
<Daskreech> but to install and use it's really easy
<Daskreech> samuel: yay! Progress :)
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: It seems to me that Ayatana is a manifestation of a desire for design elegance.
<samuel> the cli is friendly i think
<samuel> there is a learning curve offcourse
<samuel> next step is to learn compling apzz
 * Daskreech hugs samuel
<DarthFrog> samuel: Pick up a copy of O'Reilly's "Linux In A Nutshell".
<samuel> i got it as a ebook DarthFrog
<samuel> it was free
<samuel> or not
<DarthFrog> You'll find it invaluable.
<samuel> got it lol
<samuel> anyone here ever attempted a linux from scratch??
<samuel> that is something i like to do some day, i need more knowlegde first
<DarthFrog> If you can also get "Learning The Bash Shell" and "Learning The vi Editor", you'll be set.
<Daskreech> samuel: Yes
<samuel> don't like nano, is that just me?
 * Daskreech coughs. *Emacs*
<samuel> never tried vi  Editor either
<samuel> i used gedit and leafpad
<samuel> gksudo though
<james147> Daskreech: you should see to that cough... :)
<DarthFrog> samuel: vi is *extremely* capable.  Avoid emacs - it's an OS that can also edit files. :-)
<samuel> is vi available by default (as nano is)?
<DarthFrog> Yes.  The best version of vi is vim.
<james147> samuel: vi is availble on more computers then nano
 * Daskreech koffs. *Emacs*
<james147> samuel: but you should install vim if you want to actaully use it
<Daskreech> samuel: vi is a default. Nano isn't by any stretch of the imagination
 * james147 hands Daskreech some medicine
<samuel> yeah vi is installed here
<samuel> perhaps its also installed on lununtu, try later
<samuel> nano suck really
<DarthFrog> samuel:  You will find vi to be difficult at first.  But once you get around the fact that it's a modal editor, you'll be away to the races and have a powerful tool at your disposal.
<james147> samuel: vi is a very basic version of vim... has allot of useful stuff missing
<samuel> but vim is for gksudo?
<Daskreech> samuel: vi is installed on basically any linux with a shell
<samuel> and vi for sudo?
<DarthFrog> samuel: You could use gvim there.
<samuel> new to me: gvim
<samuel> is that a gui?
<DarthFrog> gvim is a graphical version of vim.
<samuel> i see
<Daskreech> james147: actually vim is an improved vi :)
<DarthFrog> !gvim
<james147> samuel: both vi and vim are commandline, so sudo will work with both
<samuel> is it any good?
<james147> Daskreech: yeah..
<Daskreech> samuel: it's the same software just new look
<DarthFrog> samuel: gvim?  Don't know, I don't use it.  I live at the command line.
<Daskreech> samuel: The core concept of UNIX involves everything in the world being a file and one program doing something very well
<samuel> i'm new though but learned some usefull stuff the last week
<samuel> editing php.ini, apache2.conf stuff, all fun
<Daskreech> If vi is good at being vi then GVIM won't try and rewrite it. It will just call vi and ask it to do work
<samuel> anyone know a good php editor?
<samuel> not for cli
<Daskreech> vi :-)
<samuel> gui :)
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> Kate ?
<FloodBotK2> Daskreech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> Quanta?
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: That philosophy applies only outside X. :-)  You cannot say that any general x app is small and specialises in doing one thing extremely well!
<samuel> got phpedit here but its kind of basic
<Daskreech> Konqueror
<samuel> cli for editing php  lol
<samuel> its doable
<Daskreech> samuel: it's the most popular place for it
<marxjohnson> Eclipse/PDT is good, altough it's a bit heavy for quick editing
<DarthFrog> samuel: vim for any editing at the command line.
<samuel> but hack i need a fast way ;)
<samuel> i come from windows you know
<samuel> still use win7 and xp at times
<DarthFrog> samuel: There will plugins for vim for any language you can imagine.
<james147> ^^ also i think kdevelop can do php now
<marxjohnson> Kate is nice for quick hacking
<samuel> there is only one thing i have not found
<samuel> anyone from windows and doing css might know about it
<samuel> Topstyle
<samuel> is there anything like that for Ubuntu?
<samuel> a friendly CSS editor :)
<samuel> why is it that every desktop enviroment installs extra applications?
<Daskreech> samuel: That's what it means to be a desktop
<DarthFrog> That's why it's call an "environment".
<Daskreech> Otherwise they would be a window manager :)
<samuel> i see a desktop as a gui and nothing more
<Daskreech> samuel: that would be a shell
<DarthFrog> samuel:  Methinks you need to investigate FVWM. :-)  Or twm.
<samuel> its like windows
<samuel> FVWM?
<samuel> twm
<DarthFrog> !fvwm
<samuel> learning new stuff
<Daskreech> samuel: Windows is an OS, Kernel, Shell and Desktop Environment in one
<samuel> !vwm
<samuel> !fvwm
<Daskreech> !info fvwm
<ubottu> fvwm (source: fvwm): F(?) Virtual Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.28.ds-3 (maverick), package size 3754 kB, installed size 9448 kB
<samuel> why don't i see anything happen when i do !fvwm??
<DarthFrog> Becaus there is no entry in the bot.
<samuel> it works for ubottu?
<DarthFrog> ubottu is the bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samuel> lol
<Daskreech> samuel: no that's !info fwvm
<samuel> oke then now i understand
<Daskreech> like
<Daskreech> hmm
<samuel> !info fwvm
<ubottu> Package fwvm does not exist in maverick
<Daskreech> !vrms
<samuel> !info lamp
<ubottu> Package lamp does not exist in maverick
<samuel> mmm
<Daskreech> !info vrms
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15 (maverick), package size 12 kB, installed size 100 kB
<samuel> !info lampp
<ubottu> Package lampp does not exist in maverick
<Daskreech> samuel: no that would just be !lamp
<DarthFrog> samuel: LAMP isn't a package.  It is an acronym.
<samuel> hack
<DarthFrog> LAMP: Linux, Apache, MySQL, Perl/Python/PHP
<samuel> anyway
<Daskreech> samuel: !info gives you information about a program you can install
<Daskreech> !concept gives you more info on the concept
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daskreech> Sorry
<Daskreech> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<samuel> !die
<samuel> !sleep
<samuel> nah stupid bot
<samuel> !reboot
<samuel> no such thing eh
<Daskreech> ha ha
<samuel> !apt-get autoremove
<samuel> would that remove the bot?
<Daskreech> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1 (maverick), package size 219 kB, installed size 596 kB
<Daskreech> That might help
<Daskreech> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev-kde3): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 2548 kB, installed size 6168 kB
<samuel> yeah i have bluefish installed
<Daskreech> Oh wow KDE3
<james147> Daskreech: not enough devs for the kde4 port :(
<samuel> b43 driver
<Daskreech> james147: That's terrible
<samuel>  i learned how to install the wifi driver without a live internet connection
<samuel> very usefull to know
<Daskreech> samuel: Very
<samuel> seems that my wifi isn't opensource
<james147> Daskreech: it is, but thats one of the problems with some opensource projects :( lack of intrested developers
<samuel> is anyone here still using windows?
<samuel> this very sony vaio is dualboot win7 and ubuntu
<Daskreech> james147: one of the powers of opensource though
<Daskreech> samuel: Yes
<james147> Daskreech: definitely
<samuel> i mount the win 7 partition in ubuntu on boot
<samuel> and i use thunderbird on win and ubuntu, with the profilemanager i've set it to use the profile on my windows partition
<samuel> handy way to have account and mails available on boths OSes
<cordell> the KDE battery moniter that is not detecting my charger from being removed from the laptop, running acpi from the CLI says that it detects my charger plugged in, but the KDE battery in the system tray does not
<Dewitts> I'm dual booting Ubuntu and Vista
<Dewitts> some things just don't play nice with Ubuntu for some reason :/
<samuel> i got the unsupported? media codecs installed
<samuel> i can play about anything on ubuntu
<Dewitts> sorry Sam, I don't mean films
<Dewitts> i should have said some things just don't want to work
<samuel> just some hours ago i runned a script that compiled some app for HP printers, now i can print :)
<samuel> like what Dewitts?
<Dewitts> Like my daughter has a nintendo dsi. I have an r4i card so she can play homebrew games on it
<Alonea> ok, I am constantly pasting previously copied (and sometimes I don't even know how it copied certain text I never intentionally copied) while I type. I assume its because my palms are brushing the touchpad. How do I get this to stop. I have had this issue for years with ubuntu and have never been able to fix it.
<Alonea> only had this issue on linux systems and touchpad. never any other
<Dewitts> every now and then it needs updating so you have to download the new program files and copy them to the micro sd card
<samuel> so your windows has still a good use then
<samuel> i hardly use win 7 anymore, most of the time i boot ubuntu with the lxde desktop
<Dewitts> Well when you try to delete the old files off the card it says i don't have permission as they are read only, but i can delete them in windows just fine
<samuel> chmod didn't work?
<Dewitts> not sure what that is Sam, i'm fairly new to linux and the files weren't read only in the 1st place :/
<samuel> i'm new to, about a week now
<samuel> i need chmod to get access to my /etc/www folder
<Dewitts> so in a nut shell
<Dewitts> what does it do?
<samuel> i'm still not sure why i need to chmod /etc/www/foo while i allready got write access?
<Dewitts> strange
<Dewitts> another thing i've found weird!!
<samuel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<Dewitts> considering Ubuntu uses approx 2% of my processor when idle and about 10% of my ram
<Dewitts> why the hell does it use up my full laptop battery in 45 mins watching a film with earphones connected??
<Dewitts> it lasts over an hour and a half on vista :?
<james147> Dewitts: while watching a film as well?
<Dewitts> yep
<Alonea> were both films of similar quality?
<samuel> lubuntu on my hp-550 (Intel® Celeron® M Processor 530 (1.73 GHz 1 MB L2 cache 533 MHz FS) with 2GB men uses about 240 mb while running apache2, ftp server etc
<james147> Dewitts: try using powertop to see whats draining the power
<Alonea> like it would take more power to do HD than SD
<Dewitts> normally switch off all the extras I can like sidebar, antivirus etc on vista though
<samuel> is there a way to see what apps are calling outside and on what ports?
<Dewitts> i'd have to install that from the software centre james?
<james147> yes
<Dewitts> well it installed
<Dewitts> dunno where to find it though lol
<james147> Dewitts: open a terminal and type "sudo powertop"
<Dewitts> ahh thanks
<samuel> who is building websites?
<Daskreech> samuel: Rhetorical
<Daskreech> ?
<samuel> what is that?
<Daskreech> the question
<Daskreech> I don't know how to answer it
<samuel> well have you build a website yourself?
<Daskreech> yes
<james147> samuel: why do you ask?
<Daskreech> have to run
<samuel> i wonder how many webbuilders follow the W3C rules :)
<james147> samuel: people dont follow their rules?
<samuel> not as in valid html no
<Dewitts> well I had to figure out what it was telling me but I have turned on some powersaving modes for hd audio, wifi and some other things
<Dewitts> will have to give it another test run at some point and find out, thanks James :)
<Alonea> ok, so the app gpointing devices has palm settings. do I need to somehow disable the one that came with KDE or what?
<samuel> i like the accessibility features of ubuntu a lot
<samuel> ive succesfully got a brailledevice to work under orca
<samuel> is it possible to autostart brltty?
<samuel> does anyone know??
<Aison> evening
<Aison> I wounder why my kde is so laggy :(  i'm using an amd phenom II and geforce 8800gts. But when some application windows are opened, everything is very laggy. But the CPU usage is still very low
<Aison> brb
<Pendawg> Hello all
#kubuntu 2012-03-05
<Xperiment68> ello all! Anyone care to help wewith a X driver issue?
<shoopdewoop> so im trying to install lxde on my kubuntu 10.04 usb key on my netbook (dell mini 1010) but 'sudo apt-get install lxde' returns error: package not found
<shoopdewoop> so im trying to install lxde on my kubuntu 10.04 usb key on my netbook (dell mini 1010) but 'sudo apt-get install lxde' returns error: package not found
<slowz> shoopdewoop: have you tried to update the db. sudo apt-get update
<shoopdewoop> ohhh rats thats a good point. thanks for the suggestion, ill try that!
<Daskreech> And I'm back
<shoopdewoop> so i got 10.04 running live on my netbook (dell mini 1010) and ran 'sudo apt-get <update | upgrade>' but for some reason 'sudo apt-get install lxde' still returns a package not found error
<Daskreech> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Daskreech> !info lxde 10.04
<ubottu> '10.04' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<JontheEchidna> ^it was indeed available in 10.04
<Daskreech> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Daskreech> !info lxde lucid
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-3ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Daskreech> Yep it's there
<shoopdewoop> strange
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, apt-cache search lxde
<shoopdewoop> running
<shoopdewoop> returned nothing
<JontheEchidna> hmm, could you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<shoopdewoop> how do i do that? (i copied the contents, but where do i paste it)
<shoopdewoop> i found the pastes link
<shoopdewoop> pasted the contents and hit paste, but it doesnt seem to have gone anywhere
<JontheEchidna> shoopdewoop: there's an application called "pastebinit" that can take a file as a command line argument. It'll paste it for you and return the link
<JontheEchidna> e.g. "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<JontheEchidna> (you'll have to install it first, it's not included by default)
<shoopdewoop> sudo apt-get install pastebinit?
<Daskreech> how does he install with no sources.list :)
<Daskreech> assuming he :)
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, that would be it
<shoopdewoop> couldnt find package :P
<Daskreech> heehee
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, paste.kde.org
<shoopdewoop> isnt this joyous :P
<Daskreech> paste the sources.list and then give us the new URL here
<shoopdewoop> http://paste.kde.org/433514/
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna, Those look sufficient to get sometstuff done
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, want to uncomment lines 18 and 30 ?
<JontheEchidna> The universe repository lines are commented out
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Daskreech> Yeah. Some stuff
<JontheEchidna> remove the '#' from lines 18 -23, and 30-35
<shoopdewoop> 18 through 23, and 30 through 35, got it
<shoopdewoop> done
<Daskreech> shoopdewoop, save then type sudo apt-get update
<shoopdewoop> got it
<Daskreech> try the install for lxde now
<shoopdewoop> "The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to /etc/apt/sources.list."
<JontheEchidna> shoopdewoop: "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<JontheEchidna> it'll prompt you for your password, and you'll be able to save it
<shoopdewoop> okay
<shoopdewoop> updating
<Daskreech> \o/
<shoopdewoop> done update
<shoopdewoop> installing lxde! :D
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> as an added benefit, you will now also be able to install security updates as they become available
<shoopdewoop> huzzah!
<shoopdewoop> now when its finished installing, i should just be able to logout and log back in with the new environment, correct?
<JontheEchidna> right, there should be an "lxde" entry in the session box
<JontheEchidna> (blue button with a down arrow on the default kdm theme)
<shoopdewoop> right, alrighty, now its just a waiting game while it installs :P thanks for the help JontheEchidna and Daskreech
<JontheEchidna> yw
<Daskreech> sure
<Daskreech> You'll have a few thousand applicatons to install now
<shoopdewoop> haha i sure do :P another hopefully quick question: is there a graphics card driver or some such thing i should download so my screen resolution isnt stuck at 800x576? :P
<JontheEchidna> unless you have an nVidia or ATi card, the default driver should be sufficient. If you have an nVidia or ATi card, you can get their non-open-source drivers by launching Applications -> System -> Additional Drivers from the KDE menu
<shoopdewoop> youll cringe when i say it, but im running on a dell mini 1010 netbook :P
<JontheEchidna> hmm, that has an Intel GMA 500
<JontheEchidna> not very good driver support back in 10.04 (not sure if it's good yet, even)
<JontheEchidna> Intel outsourced development of that graphics chip, and the company that made it didn't provide linux drivers
<JontheEchidna> anyways, I'm off to do the dishes, then bed.
<shoopdewoop> alrighty, thanks anyway!
<shoopdewoop> for the record, i may have found a solution to my intel gma 500 issue:
<shoopdewoop> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/PPARepository
<shoopdewoop> http://www.internetling.com/2010/05/12/howto-intel-gma-500-poulsbo-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Daskreech> Hmm neat
<meduser> good evening...anyone familiar with vmware?
<Daskreech> meduser, Possibly. Is there a further question?
<meduser> Daskreech:I was having issues installing and getting errors for linux headers, but I think I just figured it out..
<Crell> Hi folks.  For reasons I do not understand, several applications are opening web links in Chrome.  I find that odd, as my default browser according to System Settings is Firefox.
<Crell> Any idea why the mismatch?  It seems to be non-KDE apps that are affected, I think.  (Thunderbird, NetBeans, etc.)
<Daskreech> hi bigbrovar
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, anyone been able to get 5.1 surround output to work on kubuntu 11.10 (running kde 4.8 backport) I was able to enable surround in pulse audio but the phonon configuration tool doesn't have a 5.1 output profile for anything other than HDMI.
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: Hi long time :)
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> I've been reading http://whiteafrican.com/2008/08/26/an-interview-with-appfrica-founder-jon-gosier/
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: oh cool will check it out
<Daskreech> I've never understood if a soundcard needs drivers for pulse specifically for certain advanced features
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: apprantly to get PA to output 5.1 is pretty easy.. but since phonon feeds from pulse audio .. I can't not get a profile from phonon which outputs 5.1
<Daskreech> Ah that would be different
<Daskreech> WHat are you playing through ?
<bigbrovar> Daskreech: I don't get.. playing as in the music I am playing? I just got a home theater sound system and I want to connect it to my laptop
<bigbrovar> but without 5.1 output I would be under utilizing the sound system]
<Daskreech> Right what player are you using to play the music ?
<cancer> Hi, Can anyone help me installing Sound drivers?
<Daskreech> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cancer> Hi, Can anyone help me installing Sound drivers?
<cancer> Hi, Can anyone help me installing Sound drivers?
<cancer_> What with kubuntu, everytime i switch tabs or maybe is only freeze after few minutes and then i have to restart my pc
<cancer_> What with kubuntu, everytime i switch tabs or maybe is only freeze after few minutes and then i have to restart my pc
<cancer_> Please Help.
<Daskreech> cancer, with?
<cancer> daskreech: when i move mouse on any tab that is minimized it brings up little box, i want to disable that. i am new in kubuntu. i reached to style -system settings. please help in this case.
<cancer> daskreech: when i move mouse on any tab that is minimized it brings up little box, i want to disable that. i am new in kubuntu. i reached to style -system settings. please help in this case.
<cancer> Can anyone help?
<cancer> I have sound and Graphic problem. There is no sound and no graphics drivers installed
<Daskreech> cancer, What box?
<krise_> kubuntu 12.04 - how can get my right klick working on HP Probook 4520s
<cancer> Can anyone tell me how to install or configure Sound & Graphic(Nvidia) drivers. Kubuntu (Wubi)
<delight> kde-systemsettings-proxy is not picked up by the browsers (chromium, chrome ...)
<delight> in 12.04 LTS ...
<cancer> No sound Kubuntu (wubi), Any Help?
<cancer> No sound Kubuntu (wubi), Any Help?
<cancer> Why don't anyone tell the solution
<cancer> No sound Kubuntu (wubi), Any Help?
<delight> cancer: <<< maybe its your nickname
<delight> just a tip: you didn't even mention what version u use
<cancer> delight: yep
<cancer> latest kubuntu
<delight> number ?
<cancer> kubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386
<delight> try removing .pulse folder and .pulse-cookie
<cancer> i know nothing. please be specific
<cancer> tell me how?
<delight> rm -r ~/.pulse*
<cancer> donw
<delight> logout + login
<delight> see if it helped
<cancer> delight: i didn't used "*" in command, is that ok.
<cancer> almoxarif:
<ikonia> cancer: please stop that
<almoxarife> ikonia: cancer: please stop that <-- be kind, he does not have an idea on how to start a pm
<Specialist> Hi there, I just tried to upgrade my Oneiric install to KDE 4.8.0 from the backports PPA. This worked fine on my laptop, but on my desktop I get the following error message after the download has completed:
<Specialist> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'kjots'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<Specialist> Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> Specialist,  run , sudo dpkg --configure -a , then update/upgrade again
<Specialist> BluesKaj: Unfortunately, this has no effect
<BluesKaj> Specialist,  it will onl;y show an error if there's a problem
<Specialist> BluesKaj: Should `sudo dpkg --configure -a` produce any output?
<BluesKaj> only if you have a problem
<BluesKaj> now update and upgrade again
<Specialist> Same error message, but no output from the previously run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Specialist> just to make sure: I did: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Specialist> The latter produces the mentioned error message
<BluesKaj> Specialist,  do you need kjots ? if not remove it and use klipper
<Specialist> BluesKaj: Nope, but when I try to remove it, it wants to remove my complete KDE install: http://pastebin.com/ajqzHdBj
<BluesKaj> specialist , is it interfereing with other removals or installs ?, if not just ignore it or file a bug
<Specialist> BluesKaj: Which other removals or installs do you mean? I had no pending updates before adding the backports ppa
<Specialist> I also double-checked that I do not have any potentially conflicting PPAs configured
<BluesKaj> Specialist,  if you decide to remove a package or install one
<Specialist> BluesKaj: Well, due to the error message, the update from KDE 4.7.4 to 4.8.0 is stuck ;-)
<Specialist> So, I would say, it does interfere... ;-)
<BluesKaj> try installing an application
<BluesKaj> or a reboot , even
<Specialist> BluesKaj: Installing an unrelated package works, so I'll probably just file a bug for kubuntu-ppa
<BluesKaj> ok , good so it's not blocking installs at least ...there may be a fix for it if you check launchpad ..probly a patch or another ppa
<BluesKaj> Specialist,  also you may want to chaeck with the ppl at #kubuntu-devel , they're very knowledgaeable about kde 4.8's problems
<Specialist> BluesKaj: Thanks, I'll give that a try!
<BluesKaj> right
<bigbrovar> does the last stable release of alsa work with Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro  on a linux distro with kernel 3.2x ? has anyone gotten it to work.. I am just trying to do due diligence by researching an hardware before buying
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar,  difficult to say that it will works with alsa only ...with pulseaudio (which is installed by default ) that soundcard should work just fine
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta go ...bb in a few hrs
<ibiwro> Hello! I got this update process - http://paste.ubuntu.com/869930/ - which takes around 1 minute to complete and takes time on lines marked with asterisk in the paste. Is there a way to fix it without removing those sources? Secondly, I'm KDE 4.7.97 version and adding kubuntu-ppa/backports after update, upgrade asks for 559MB of data to be downloaded.. is that right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/869933/
<ibiwro> 2 minutes*
<bigbrovar> Hi guys I am looking for a good usb 5.1 surround capable sound card for linux.. can anyone recommend a good one? I am looking at the creative sound blaster X fi pro but I can't seem to find any information if that works with alsa on linux
<Sentynel> bigbrovar: I have an x-fi of some description, which works fine
<bigbrovar> Sentynel: thanks, were u able to get 5.1 surround to work? or just stereo
<Sentynel> bigbrovar: surround works
<AD> HAs anyone here experimented with the muon suite 1.3.0 to try and fix some of the issues with it?
<Sentynel> bigbrovar: note, I use pulseaudio, and have for a few years, but it worked fine with alsa before then too and I doubt it's subsequently been broken
<AD> I was getting seg faults with Software centre every time I opened it, but have gone to 1.3.0 and that no longer happens.
<bigbrovar> Sentynel: thanks I use Pulse Audio
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar,  I use pulseaudio with my m-audio 192 soundcard which is not a mainstream card and it works well, even tho I've never been a fan of pulse myself . I kind of blame alsa for not keeping up with changes in webaudio and flash audio especiially
<markus> moin
<ibiwro> Hello! I got this update process - http://paste.ubuntu.com/869930/ - which takes around 2 minutes to complete and takes time on lines marked with asterisk in the paste. Is there a way to fix it without removing those sources? Secondly, I'm KDE 4.7.97 version and adding kubuntu-ppa/backports after update, upgrade asks for 559MB of data to be downloaded.. is that right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/869933/
<BluesKaj> ibiwro,  yes that's correct , kde 4.8 is a new desktop essentially upgrading all default packages . do a regular update upgrade then a dist-upgrade
<ibiwro> BluesKaj: Ah-ok. And then what abou the delay? http://paste.ubuntu.com/869930/
<ibiwro> about*
<BluesKaj> ibiwro,  dunno
<Sentynel> ibiwro: google's repos are always slow to update for some reason
<Sentynel> I guess you're using Google Earth or something which adds those?
<ibiwro> Sentynel: Google voice/video plugin
<Sentynel> ibiwro: you can remove the google repo from your sources.list.d, but you'll have to remember to manually add it back to update your google software; or you can just put up with it
<ibiwro> Sentynel: Right, that can be done. Thanks :)
<Sentynel> ibiwro: you can also stop it from getting translations, but as far as I know that's only possible on a global rather than particular repository basis
<ibiwro> From getting translations as in?
<ibiwro> Stop getting translations as in?*
<Sentynel> ibiwro: that's what the lines you've marked as slow are; attempting to fetch package lists for translations from the google repository
<Sentynel> which is presumably failing slowly
<ibiwro> Ah, yes.
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: Thanks I would also check that out.
<ibiwro> Sentynel: Does Ign imply something to Ignore? Hit - successful etc ...
<bigbrovar> Sentynel: BluesKaj in a related question, I am unable to get 5.1 anolog output from phonon settings I only get anolog 5.1 hdmi output, .. this is a laptop with intel HDA series 5 audio card, does this mean that my graphic card does not support 5.1 surround? (though the documentation said it does) or could it be just because its a laptop and and hence limited by the stereo speakers and 3.5 mm jack'
<Sentynel> ibiwro: get means it downloaded new package lists, hit means it checked it but the timestamps matched so there were no changes; ign means there's no changes in the pdiff index file and it wasn't downloaded
<Sentynel> ibiwro: as far as I'm aware, anyway
<chris____> hello
<ibiwro> Sentynel: Ah so the google repo took that much time only to check for changes in pdiff index. Thanks for the info
<c_smith> hello, I'm running into a problem with the network manager and kwallet in Kubuntu 11.10, when I start the system up, I get the prompt for Kwallet for the network manager, yet it never follows through and connects, I've tried deleting the Kwallet and Kwallet config, and delete the connection and rebooting, to no avail, is there anything else I can try?
<designbybeck_> SECURITY QUESTION: The wifi login on Ubuntu/Kubuntu, even for the most secure PEAP / Enterprise password login, can been seen with "Show Password" , How in the world can this be considered secure. If you are trying to login to your companies wifi with your credentials. and all anyone has to do is click Show Password, now they know your companies login info!?
<Crajson> Hi, Ive heard that Kubuntu will not be supported by Ubuntu anymore? Is that true, or will it still be developt in the future?
<phloog> designbybeck_: Huh=
<phloog> designbybeck_: the checkbox just toggles whether anything you *type* in the PW field is written in plain to the screen, instead of ***
<designbybeck_> yes
<designbybeck_> when you are on wifi
<phloog> designbybeck_: this only works if your wallet is open
<phloog> so a random person sitting on my laptop when I'm not around (very unlikely) would need to know / guess my wallet PW
<phloog> to be able to make the check at "show PW"
<designbybeck_> i'm talking about the Wifi network manager windows phloog, I just have always thought it was odd that you can click show password
<phloog> yeh but it is protected by your wallet PW
<phloog> if it's stored
<James147> designbybeck_: you shouldnt type in a password and leave your computer... so no one but you should be able to click the "show password" button.... but if you want/need to check what you typed in you can see
<phloog> and wallet by default closes again after some minutes
<designbybeck_> these are public training laptops we use
<phloog> James147: If the wallet is open he has a valid point, cause the stored PW can still be accessed via "show PW", even if you didn't type it in again
<phloog> designbybeck_: Did you read what I wrote about the wallet?
<designbybeck_> i guess I can start letting them use the "student/guest" login on the wifi
<phloog> set its default close-time to 1 minute
<designbybeck_> yes phloog, and on my personal/work laptop i have it setup that way
<designbybeck_> but these public access laptops is a little differenet
<James147> phloog: you can set kwallet to lock after application stop using it or after some time... if the wallet is unlocked application (and users) should be able ot access it...
<phloog> Yes
<phloog> and that's what prevents the security issue designbybeck_ wrote about
<phloog> cause you don't constantly need access to your wifi PW. only if you wanna enter it, or modify your connection. And for that, 1 - 2 minutes are enough, if your paranoid. Or 10, if you aint
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar,  open phonon>'audio hardware setup' tab and set your analog outputs there
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: I did but I only see analog stereo no analog 5.1
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar,  that's the pulseaudio settings , also installing pavucontrol gives more options as well
<James147> bigbrovar: try https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#Surround_sound_systems to enable 5.1 in pulse
<James147> (i beilve the config is in the same place for ubuntu)
<bigbrovar> I have pavucontrol installed same thing I see analog stereo but no analog 5.1 output .. only analog 5.1 hdmi output
<bigbrovar> James147: thanks will check that out.. archwikis what would we do without them
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar,  yeah , seems stereo is a misnomer , if you have 5.1 in the audio codec , then 5.1 should work
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar,  what chip does alsamixer show ?, maybe you could pastebinit
<bigbrovar> http://pastebin.com/dBRF1jmT
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/dBRF1jmT
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: alsamixer shows Card: HDA Intel , Chip: Intel IbexPeak HDMI
<designbybeck_> ok off the wifi thing,... now on to Theming Kubuntus  Login
<designbybeck_> on the public access computer.... They have a few windows computers that just login after the user clicks an OK button. They have a public access discalmer listed
<esmirlin> hey guys is it possible to have one transparent panel and another one opaque?
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar,  try James147 suggestion for  /etc/pulse/daemon.conf  file settings and the url he posted
<designbybeck_> I want to put that same disclaimer on the Public Linux computer
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar,  also we need to know which driver is required , lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar,  you probly have 2 devices listed for one soundcard , hdmi seems to be treated as a seperate output , sudo aplay -l , pastebin the output pls
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/gdaEAjde Thanks
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar,  sudo modprobe snd_sta92xx
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: FATAL: Module snd_sta92xx not found.
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar,  sudo modprobe snd_sta92 ...maybe , not familiar with driver name
<BluesKaj> ok bigbrovar lets the try the intel driver , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<bigbrovar> the last command returned me to my prompt
<ibiwro> Sentynel: Is it right that if I add kubuntu-ppa/beta to repo and do dist-upgrade than I'll get packages to upgrade to 12.04 now.. and if I add kubuntu-ppa/backports and upgrade would download latest KDE packages? I mean to ask that if I've both kubuntu-ppa/beta and kubuntu-ppa/backports then upgrade will fetch from backport and dist-upgrade from beta ...
<Sentynel> ibiwro: no, it doesn't work like that
<Sentynel> ibiwro: the kubuntu-ppa/beta repository contains KDE beta packages, not Kubuntu beta
<ibiwro> Sentynel: So having both beta and backports is not advisable?
<Sentynel> ibiwro: the command to upgrade to 12.04 is do-release-upgrade -d. apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade will only upgrade packages on your current version; the difference is dist-upgrade will add and remove packages if necessary to complete the upgrade
<Sentynel> ibiwro: you can have both backports and beta, sure
<Sentynel> ibiwro: but I don't think there's actually anything in the beta one at the moment that's not been released in the backports one
<ibiwro> backports to be on latest KDE and beta to try/test new beta versions
<Sentynel> right
<ibiwro> ah-ok
<ibiwro> It even goes to backports after testing
<ibiwro> and then Kubuntu brings it front as per its release cycle
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: what do u think could be the problem?
<ibiwro> Right?
<Sentynel> ibiwro: yeah
<ibiwro> Thanks for clarifying that, Sentynel
<AD> Hi, I've just installed wine onto my system with sudo apt-get, and everything seems to have gone well, I'm now left with a terminal tab filled with the EULA for 'Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer' Is it safe to close the terminal tab and simply run wine at this point?
<Sentynel> AD: it's probably not done with setting up packages; you'll need to accept or reject the eula and let apt finish
<AD> Sentynel: I'm not sure how I can accept the EULA.
<Sentynel> AD: well, try paging down or the arrow keys until you find accept and reject buttons
<AD> Sentynel: The <OK> at the bottom is not clickable, Enter has no effect, and there's no way it seems to type any other commands in.
<Sentynel> AD: iirc right arrow should select it
<BluesKaj> AD, let upgrade finish , don't close the terminal until it returns to the prompt , scroll down to find the accept and use the tab key highlight it then enter
<AD> Sentynel: Indeed it does. I wasn't aware of that method, thank you.
<realnot> hi guys, i've some problem to find wpa_supplicant.conf on kubuntu
<AD> Install now finished, and I'm back at the prompt. Thanks again.
<BluesKaj> realnot, , which wifi chip?
<realnot> my wifi connection on kubutu work very well, but i want see the configuration... for example: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/561258/ i need same data
<realnot> BluesKaj: chip?
<BluesKaj> realnot,  nevermind the chip , alt+f2 ksesudo kate /var/run/wpa_supplicant
<BluesKaj> kdesudo
<realnot> BluesKaj: Are two days that I try to configure the network on Gentoo, using WEP-PSK TKIP with ATH9K_HW driver, wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager but without good result.  I want to see the configuration file of Kubuntu, wpa_supplicant.conf and wlan0 interface
<realnot> BluesKaj: with your cmd i can't get any result... only wpa_supplicant on kate without words
<realnot> *It's been two days, and WPA-* im sorry for my bad english :(
<realnot> I found some configurations file of wpa_supplicant.conf in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/ but where is the wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<BluesKaj> realnot, open a terminal , find  wpa_supplicant.conf
<ssfdre38> hey how can i fix http://paste.ssfdre38.com/68 so i can update
<BluesKaj> realnot,  or locate  wpa_supplicant.conf
<BluesKaj> ssfdre38,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 ,then , sudo apt-get update, then, sudo apt-get install launchpad-getkeys, then ,Once installed, to import all the missing GPG keys for your PPAs, simply use the following command: sudo launchpad-getkeys
<realnot> BluesKaj: yes, but... is different.. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/wpa_supplicant.conf.5.html
<BluesKaj> realnot,  good , then follow the tutorial there ..it will help you get wpa_supplicant working
<realnot> :(
<realnot> ty for support and you time ;)
<realnot> *your
<BluesKaj> realnot,  wpa_supplicant can be difficult , wpa-psk is recommended not wep-psk
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> if i double click on eg. a xml file, it wil be opened in firefox instead of kate, which is set to open it as default, any hint?
<noaXess> seems that dolphin has this problem.. in konquerror file manager it opens in correct app..
<jEhrichs> right-click on the file in dolphin, select "Open With" and check the box "Remember fiel association
<jEhrichs> this should be enough
<noaXess> jEhrichs: already done...
<noaXess> doesn't make any changes
<jEhrichs> *mhh*
<jEhrichs> thats the only way I know
<noaXess> jEhrichs: found something.. http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=98549
<qbit> if it works on Konqueror it means the systemsettings -> file associations is probably OK
<noaXess> exact my problem
<qbit> if it only does this in Dolphin it may be a problem with Dolphin, I know there are lots of bug fixes due out for Dolphin in KDE 4.8.1 coming soon
<noaXess> qbit: aha.. ok
<jEhrichs> never had problems with this method before, but never changed it for xml files. Seems to be a dolphin or kde bug
<noaXess> check this.. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291177
<qbit> you might look at the list of upcoming Dolphin fixes and see if that is on it
<ubottu> KDE bug 291177 in general "XML-based files are opened with the default browser instead of the associated application" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<noaXess> qbit: where i get this list of fixes for dolphin?
<jEhrichs> http://freininghaus.wordpress.com/2012/02/29/dolphin-bug-fixes-in-kde-4-8-1/
<qbit> ah - that bug report seems to be more accurate and seems like it's not specifically Doplhin
<qbit> and that looks like the same list I saw somewhere else
<qbit> so hopefully this might get addressed for 4.8.1
<nuse> has anyone noticed window animations being not consistent? i don't know what update did it but sometimes my programs scale out instead of minimizing to the tray
<nuse> its not often but often enough to annoy me
<nuse> no?
<nuse> alright, fair enough
<shoopdewoop> so ive been running 10.04 off a usb key on my netbook (dell mini 1010) and all's been well after a few tweaks, but now ive installed it alongside winxp, and it brings me to an emergency prompt at the splash screen
<shoopdewoop> also, how might i go about removing lxde (i dl-ed it to try it out, but id prefer to switch back. i realize i could from the login screen, but i cant get there from the live session)
<shoopdewoop> so ive been running 10.04 off a usb key on my netbook (dell mini 1010) and all's been well after a few tweaks, but now ive installed it alongside winxp, and it brings me to an emergency prompt at the splash screen. also, how might i go about removing lxde (i dl-ed it to try it out, but id prefer to switch back. i realize i could from the login screen, but i cant get there from the live session)
#kubuntu 2012-03-06
<shoopdewoop> so ive been running 10.04 off a usb key on my netbook (dell mini 1010) and all's been well after a few tweaks, but now ive installed it alongside winxp, and it brings me to an emergency prompt at the splash screen. also, how might i go about removing lxde (i dl-ed it to try it out, but id prefer to switch back. i realize i could from the login screen, but i cant get there from the live session)
<juacom99> hi, can anyone help me with a hardware porblem, i bought a Toshiba  1Tb external drive and kubuntu is not recognizing it
<juacom99> is not even show on fdisk -l
<littlegirl> Hey there, the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ContactUs page says to join the #kubuntu-testing channel to discuss CD testing, but it doesn't exist. Is there another channel I should join for that?
<nafg> juacom99: Have you tried the partition editor?
<juacom99> i got info on that disk i don't wanna loos :S
<nafg> juacom99: Okay, but does it show it?
<juacom99> let me check
<nafg> When you go to System Settings and choose the partition manager, is it included?
<shoopdewoop> so ive been running 10.04 off a usb key on my netbook (dell mini 1010) and all's been well after a few tweaks, but now ive installed it alongside winxp, and it brings me to an emergency prompt at the splash screen. also, how might i go about removing lxde (i dl-ed it to try it out, but id prefer to switch back. i realize i could from the login screen, but i cant get there from the live session)
<juacom99> not show on the partition manager
<juacom99> nafg: the disk has usb 3.0 support
<juacom99> i don't know if that really matters :S
<nafg> juacom99: sorry, I don't know anything about usb 3.0. Is the port usb 3?
<juacom99> nop 2.0
<nafg> Is the disk supposed to require a usb 3 port?
<littlegirl> The https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ContactUs page is outdated (last edited more than 3 years ago). Is there a more modern version of it somewhere that's accurate?
<juacom99> i think so
<juacom99> at work it was reconized just find :S
<juacom99> but with other O.S
<juacom99> *by
<nafg> How do you enable the typing break in Kubuntu?
<nafg> Never mind, it's RSIBreak
<littlegirl> nafg: Good job finding it! (:
<juacom99> nafg: never mind i try in my back usb port and work just find
<juacom99> is really odd any way, why in the fron usb don't work and in the back it does :S
<littlegirl> juacom99: You probably need to check your motherboard manual and make sure the jumpers are set correctly for the wires that lead to the front USB port.
<juacom99> littlegirl: i use the front USB port all the time, is the first time they don't reconice a usb device :S
<littlegirl> juacom99: Oh, I'm sorry! Maybe one of the connectors came loose?
<juacom99> i'll connect a pendrive and check one sec
<juacom99> littlegirl: my pendrive works just find on the front USB ports :S
<littlegirl> juacom99: Maybe there's something about the item that doesn't work in the font port that's a bit more sensitive to some setting, or there's something in your system that's sensitive to something in that item. No idea. I'm kind of new to USB. (:
<juacom99> littlegirl: i don't know either :(
<Tronic> Why do newly opened Gnome Terminal windows shrink to minimum size?
<almoxarife>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/870943/ <-- I ran rkhunter and got an interesting result, found KBeast Rootkit , the specifics are shown on the link, am I looking at a false positive?
<EvilResistance> almoxarife, not sure, because in my setup, i run it (11.04) and that kernel call doesnt exist
<EvilResistance> so... not sure
<EvilResistance> it might be, it might not be
<almoxarife> EvilResistance: yes, I was hoping some one else had the same image to compare results
<EvilResistance> gimme a sec to scan my IT security sources, they may know more
<EvilResistance> almoxarife, i'm going to file a security bug against X.Org in this instance, and get the Ubuntu Security Team involved, this is not a good sign as far as i can tell.
<EvilResistance> o
<EvilResistance> i'm getting a similar error on my VM
<almoxarife> EvilResistance: I didn't think so either, but I don't really know a lot about rootkits
<EvilResistance> well ITSec is sometimes hard, if its not a false positive the security contacts will bje involved
<EvilResistance> and if they say "this IS a rootkit" i'll involve the LPAdmins
<almoxarife> EvilResistance: you did notice where the image came from right?
<EvilResistance> almoxarife, you mean the xorg-edgers PPA?
<EvilResistance> yep
<almoxarife> EvilResistance: yeap
<EvilResistance> see privmsg
<almoxarife> EvilResistance: wait one, I have the pm'er on ignore all, send the pm again please
<EvilResistance> resent
<ibiwro> Hello! I'm using KDE 4.8 on Kubuntu 11.10. How can I setup mobile broadband? After connecting the device, I cannot select option to setup mobile broadband. Netwrok Management > Manage Connections > Mobile Broadband option is greyed out
<ubuntu> Guys, I'm having problems. I need to expand the size of my trashbin.
<mysteriousdarren> ubuntu: explain more please.
<ubuntu> I need to increase the size that the trashbin can hold.
<mysteriousdarren> ubuntu: what are you current restraints?
<ubuntu> ... How should I know?
<jalcine> ubuntu: it's typically a percentage or fixed amount.
<mysteriousdarren> ubuntu: why would you change it if your not running into problems?
<jalcine> What file browser do you use? Dolphin, Konq, etc?
<ubuntu> Dolphin
<jalcine> Tools -> Configure Dolphin : Trash
<mysteriousdarren> ubuntu: plus I have stuffed 200gb into a 250gb hd and never had any trouble. 200gb in the trash for those following.
<jalcine> For each mounted drive, there's a specific trash drive.
<ubuntu> I just use linux for IT stuff... I don't screw around with it all.
<jalcine> s/drive/size.
<ubuntu> Copying files to an external drive, etc.
<ubuntu> That's all, really.
<jalcine> Since you're using Kubuntu, you could just empty from the command line with "ktrash --empty"
 * jalcine typically uses that command, for some reason.
<jalcine> lol
<ubuntu> Well... That's all.
<jalcine> o/
<fredix> hi
<fredix> I have the same problem about flood alert from knotify http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kdepim-bugs/2011-June/055055.html
<wujie> kubuntu 11.10如何安装中文输入法
<viKtor_> hey guys how can i use this feature in chakra? “BorderlessMaximizedWindows=true” It is supposed to be in kwinrc (/home/user/.kde4/share/config) but it isn't there :S
<Tm_T> viKtor_: hi, this is Kubuntu support channel, I would assume Chakra has their own (:
<viKtor_> Tm_T: it is a kde feature (kwin) so i assume every kde distro can use this :S
<Tm_T> viKtor_: but I cannot answer if there's something in Chakra that make things work differently
<viKtor_> Tm_T: how does it work in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> viKtor_: I do not know, I cannot find such option from the GUI and not have time to check if it still existing in the current Kwin release
<Tm_T> viKtor_: looks like if you want that feature enabled, you add the line to the configuration file
<Tm_T> viKtor_: if you like to get general KDE support, there's #kde
<raymears> hi people. i have purged the xorg-edgers ppa using ppa-purge and now i can't reinstall skype... http://pastebin.com/nDksGutq any idea what i could do? i am stuck in dependency hell
<Tm_T> raymears: that's aptitude?
<raymears> i think so.
<Tm_T> ah, indeed
<Tm_T> I wonder what apt-get says
<raymears> http://pastebin.com/ni8KSW7S
<raymears> i have no held packages on my system, btw.
<Tm_T> and if you try install libqtgui4:i386 ?
<raymears> hehe. yes. yes
<raymears> and it doesn't install because of something else..
<raymears> if i try and install that.. it doesn't because of smth else. and theeeen
<raymears> if i want to install that... it wants to remove half my system
<Tm_T> raymears: what's the last bit (root cause) when you follow the chain?
<raymears> just a sec
<raymears> it is.. libffi6
<Tm_T> show me the apt-get output please (:
<raymears> http://pastebin.com/pU2CY0CQ
<Tm_T> broken packages, interesting
<Tm_T> "sudo apt-get install -f" prints what?
<raymears> nothing
<Tm_T> huh
<raymears> it's clean
<raymears> 0 to remove 0 to upgrade and all that
<Tm_T> "sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0:i386 libffi6:i386" ?
<raymears> http://pastebin.com/9nx24qpg
<raymears> hang on. i will try yours in a sec
<Tm_T> raymears: oh, please run "sudo apt-get update" first
<raymears> THIS is the output to your suggestion http://pastebin.com/XYxVqfkj
<raymears> this si where it reinstalls everything
<Tm_T> raymears: did you run apt-get update?
<raymears> yes
<raymears> i did it afterwards. same output
<Tm_T> then retry installin libffi6:i386 and please pastebin the output
<raymears> via apt-get it gives me the huge error message.. and tries to remove everything from my system
<raymears> via aptitude.. it says
<raymears> http://pastebin.com/Q4kRTykH
<raymears> i think the key is somewhere in here http://pastebin.com/gJFdYCrC
<raymears> this seems to be circular
<raymears> why does it require both at the same time, where do these requirements come from in the first place?
<Tm_T> raymears: could you please give me the output of apt-get?
<raymears> apt-get what?
<raymears> oh. it is the same as last time
<raymears> http://pastebin.com/XYxVqfkj
<raymears> i am thinking of downgrading it...
<raymears> doesn't work either
<Tm_T> raymears: ok, very interesting
<raymears> http://pastebin.com/X4GQV8Kj this is me trying to downgrade
<Tm_T> I don't understand why it finds a need to remove all those packages
<Tm_T> I wonder how much stuff you have from ppas and are causing some interesting conflicts
<raymears> well..that the problem... the ppas
<Tm_T> atleast synaptic can show from where you have the packages installed (and it can also provide means to downgrade them easily to versions from main repositories I believe)
<raymears> and the fact that i have a lot of stuff in here
<raymears> oh screw skype
<Tm_T> raymears: the skype isn't the problem, the fact is your system is in a mess (:
<raymears> crap. wine is mucked as well
<raymears> yeah.. just noticed.
<raymears> should i remove all ppas ?
<Tm_T> raymears: that doesn't suffice, you have to solve the package mess too
<kugblenu> hello, am new here
<Tm_T> but yes, starting by removing untrusted (or unneeded) ppas
<Tm_T> kugblenu: hello and welcome
<kugblenu> its great to join the community. (hope am part)
<raymears> kugblenu: hi
<raymears> Tm_T: what do you suggest i do then?
<kugblenu> this is my first time using the irc. am a complete noob
<raymears> ok, i removed 2 ppas. the rest are.. standard ubuntu repos.
<raymears> all except kubuntu backports (semi-offical) and  ubuntu-x-swat
<raymears> Tm_T: what would be an appropriate course of action now?
<kugblenu> its like am in a whole new world
<esplinter> hi, I have this problem
<esplinter> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.desktop.trinity.user/405
<raymears> Tm_T: holy crap deborphan lists kdebase-workspace and kdelibs... what the hell is going on with my system?
<Tm_T> raymears: what ppas you had in use?
<Tm_T> raymears: and what sources you have enabled currently
<raymears> Tm_T: it is a very long story. but now i only have the stadnard kubuntu ones, in addition to which i have left enabled kubutntu backports and...ubuntu-x-swat
<Tm_T> raymears: I would like to see sources.list and other relevant files, please
<kworker> hi, what's the current best way to make bootable instalation pendrive?
<kworker> i have only linux laptop and kubuntu iso file
<makuizzz> hey guys, I want to setup my PPPoE connection. What do I type at "Service"? I tried "internet" but the connection does not show up
<Peace-> kworker: 1 format fat32 , add the flag bootable , then use unetbooin
<Peace-> makuizzz: kppp ?
<Peace-> makuizzz: btw i use the standard network manager
<makuizzz> Peace. I am using the NetworkManager app
<makuizzz> from the tray
<makuizzz> Peace-
<makuizzz> so what do you have in the DSL tab > your connection > at Service?
<raymears> Tm_T:  sorry was out for lunch. people had to drag me away
<raymears> Tm_T: http://pastebin.com/iaZDmY2v this is the sources.list
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Fanfare> where to set inlinerenaming in dolphin? cant find it animore...
<BluesKaj> Fanfare,  in line renaming ? pls explain
<Peace-> Fanfare: i guess it's disabled on dolphin 2.0
<Peace-> Fanfare: maybe could be appear on dolphin 2.1
<Peace-> dolphin was rewritten so...
<BluesKaj> renaming docs or files ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: you know ... when you have to rename ..it appears a window
<Fanfare> renaming files by <F2> opens a dialog window...
<BluesKaj> yes renaming in the right click dialog , but what does he mean by in line renaming
<Peace-> Fanfare: dolphin2.0 engine was re-written
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> that feature is missing
<Peace-> you should read the penz blog
<Fanfare> not opening a dialog, but simply edit the name inside dolphins view
<BluesKaj> I still have "rename" in the dialog
<Fanfare> folderview widget still has it
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: its not the functionality missing, its the anoying popup.
<BluesKaj> Fanfare,  annoying? ..well, to each his own i guess :)
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: right, me anoying...
<BluesKaj> annoying to you , but not to me
<Fanfare> well, to each his own i guess :)
<Fanfare> Peace-: got an url?
<Peace-> Fanfare: you know google ? well the fist link penz dolphin inline => http://ppenz.blogspot.com/2012/01/dolphin-20-status-update.html
<Peace-> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Fanfare> penz blog gave other missed dolphin, sorry
<Fanfare> Peace-: thx
<BluesKaj> Fanfare,  do you mean renaming in the addressbar ..I still don't understand , so I'm curious
<Peace-> BluesKaj: rename files...
<Peace-> if there is inline you can edit without window pop up
<Peace-> that is good for me
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  yes I know , but which method ?
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: u have folderview widget?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: right click rename files
<Peace-> on dolphin of course
<BluesKaj> no folderview here ..it wasn't working very well
<Peace-> on windows double click on the name slow speed can active the renamin feature
<BluesKaj> ok , now I have it figured out
<BluesKaj> folderview doesn't show everything in the dir ..and there's no scrollbar , now recall why I don't use it , however I do have dolphin launcher in the panel
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: do u have folderview configured to show a folder with files in it? do u have set any filters?
<BluesKaj> no
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: no. no?
<BluesKaj> Fanfare,  I have the default configuration
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: not sure what the default config is, so. simply right click in folderview and create some files and dirs from context menu NEW
<BluesKaj> Fanfare,  I have dolphin added to the panel , so it's essentially the same thing
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: new files should show up in folderview. if not check filtersettings in folderview config. remember its an AND filter
<BluesKaj> Fanfare,  frankly , dolphin launches and shows all the file in /home ..which is the way I like it ...folderview seems redundant to me
<faLUCE> hi, is there a REALLY GOOD alternative to rosegarden for midi editing?
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: np, i use folderview as a sort of temporary dropbox
<Fanfare> faLUCE: did u try frescobaldi, ist different but good
<Fanfare> faLUCE: based on lillypond
<BluesKaj> Fanfare,  I'm a home user so not a lot of file additions or removals
<BluesKaj> faLUCE,  timidity ?
<Fanfare> timidity is not an editor
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm not into midi , so my knowledge there is limited
<BluesKaj> our band has never looked at midi ...guess we're all too old :)
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: how do u set notes? dont u do it on pc?
<BluesKaj> Fanfare,  nope, we record onto a usb stick then edit on a pc
<BluesKaj> the mixer converts to wav
<Fanfare> BluesKaj: so u transcode from soundfile  to midi or u edit the soundfile?
<BluesKaj> the mixer has an output to usb , it's converted to wav in the mixer
<BluesKaj> fender passport
<Sifrazooy_> Hi , i have a problem , after installing windows my grub disappeared as usual and i made a mistake while installing my grub i installed it from a previous live version and the grub didn't installed well anyway after installing the grub from it's version the grub installed with one issue windows disappeared from the grub menu list
<faLUCE> I'm searching for a midi editor like cakewalk for windows
<nagato_> Sifrazooy: type sudo update-grub in terminal
<dcorbin_work> top shows Xorg as burning 15-17% of my CPU when I'm "not doing anything".  Any ideas on how I can figure out what it's doing?
<dcorbin_work> Nevermind.
<Fanfare> faLUCE: Whats your use case, whats wrong with rosegarden?
<Fanfare> faLUCE: http://www.openoctave.org/ ?
<Sifrazooy_> nagato: actually i did
<Sifrazooy_> dcorbin_work: do you use firefox ?
<BluesKaj> faLUCE,  have you looked into swami ?
<BluesKaj> !swami
<BluesKaj> !info swami
<ubottu> swami (source: swami): MIDI instrument editor application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0+svn384-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 256 kB, installed size 844 kB
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, ^
<Sifrazooy__> Hi , i have a problem , after installing windows my grub disappeared as usual and i made a mistake while installing my grub i installed it from a previous live version and the grub didn't installed well anyway after installing the grub from it's version the grub installed with one issue windows disappeared from the grub menu list
<BluesKaj> Sifrazooy__,  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<qw-Russian> hello alll
<designbybeck_> Greetings all!
<qw-Russian> i have question
<designbybeck_> ok qw-Russian you go first ;)
<qw-Russian> after install Windows XP  in VirtualBox, my size for VB is bad i would like maxsimizeted my screen or normal set size for VB
<designbybeck_> did you install the host/guest addons?
<designbybeck_> i'm not quite sure what they are called right off hand
<designbybeck_> but i seem to remember those might be needed in order to change the screens resolution in a VM qw-Russian
<qw-Russian> one minutes please
<qw-Russian> designbybech, see this screeen http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1203/76/ae09a1879f77.jpg and you understand me
<designbybeck_> qw-Russian: try this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PglZkX4ipw
<Sifrazooy_> Hi , i have a problem , after installing windows my grub disappeared as usual and i made a mistake while installing my grub i installed it from a previous live version and the grub didn't installed well anyway after installing the grub from it's version the grub installed with one issue windows disappeared from the grub menu list
<designbybeck_> you'll need the Guest Additions which I think are in the Software Center
<BluesKaj> Sifrazooy_,  pls don't repeat you rquestion then leave ...look at the url I posted above
<Sifrazooy_> Blueslaj: i looked at it and i didn't understand anything from it
<qw-Russian> designbybeck_ no this video didn't answer my question
<designbybeck_> did you install the Guest Additions
<qw-Russian> what is the Guest Additions ?
<designbybeck_> qw-Russian: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<qw-Russian> i am understand
<qw-Russian> maybe )
<Sifrazooy_> BluesKaj : it's so Complex
<Sifrazooy_> BluesKaj : and i left to try some changes on the grub
<qw-Russian> designbybeck_, thank you it's work
<designbybeck_> great! Glad to help qw-Russian. pay it forward!
<markus> moin
<qw-Russian> i have one question
<markus> ask
<qw-Russian> i would like to create such service on creation of sites as at ucoz only for itself on a computer?  Even for began with two domains
<markus> I don't understand what you just said
<qw-Russian> hmm
<qw-Russian> I would like to create the same system on creation of sites as well as ucoz
<Sifrazooy> Hi , i have a problem , after installing windows my grub disappeared as usual and i made a mistake while installing my grub i installed it from a previous live version and the grub didn't installed well anyway after installing the grub from it's version the grub installed with one issue windows disappeared from the grub menu list
<Sifrazooy> Please someone help me i tried more than five things till now
<markus> you have to mount the system that your old grub is installed
<BluesKaj> Sifrazooy,  after adding windows to the grub menu , did you do , sudo update-grub ?
<Sifrazooy> BluesKaj : i did what this blog said http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<markus> Normally your partitions get added automatically
<markus> here are the steps:
<Sifrazooy> BluesKaj : after i that all what i found is a link to windows when i choose it it open a black screen and grub> (terminal
<Sifrazooy> BluesKaj : i will recheck again
<designbybeck_> I'm doing some screenshot instructions. and I wanted to use the KDE Mouse Icons in some of them. Is there a folder I can find these in SVG?
<swex> hi
<swex> anybody who using backports repository with kubuntu 11.10
<swex> can you change file associations thru dolphin file props or system setting?
<swex> I just can't apply settings my progress bar just looping 0 to 100 %
<swex> dunno why
<swex> probably bug
<swex> but fast googling didn't give me any
<shadeslayer> swex: which KDE version do you have?
<swex> shadeslayer, 4.8 from backports repo
<shadeslayer> hm, could you try out KDE 4.8.1 from the backports PPA and maybe that issue is gone with 4.8.1?
<shadeslayer> swex: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<qbit> you did mean KDE 4.8 and not 4.8.1 right?
<AnonRootKILL> Hello
<AnonRootKILL> need help installing virtualbox
<AnonRootKILL> plox
<littlegirl> AnonRootKILL: Have you tried the instructions here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<AnonRootKILL> I have tried everything nothing seems to fix my problems
<littlegirl> AnonRootKILL: What problems are you having?
<AnonRootKILL> i think i have tried everything and MESS up everything as well
<littlegirl> AnonRootKILL: Hopefully it can be solved. (:
<vprints_laptop> did you install build-essential ?
<AnonRootKILL> idk i have mess up with everything
<AnonRootKILL> that i dont know what to do
<AnonRootKILL> i need someone with Team Viewer
<AnonRootKILL> :S
<AnonRootKILL> Someone ? http://pastebin.com/SLX9wCa7 HELP ME PLEase?
<AnonRootKILL> xD
<vprints_laptop> Did you install build-essential before installing virtualbox?
<AnonRootKILL> idk
<AnonRootKILL> xD
<DarthFrog> His solution is obvious:  Install virtualbox from the Ubuntu repos, not the one he downloaded from Oracle.
<shoopdewoop> alright, newbish question alert: just installed 10.04 on my netbook (dell mini 1010) and im wondering if java (jre AND jdk) and flash are already here or if i need to download them. if so, from where do i get them?
<markus> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras kubuntu-restricted-extras
<shoopdewoop> awesome! thanks :)
<CanEzgi> hi
<sluckxz> why would sudo work fine in a shell but not graphically in muon?
<qbit> try using kdesudo instead if you're trying to start a graphical app as root
<CanEzgi> i installed kde desktop and then pc startup viewed kubuntu logo
<CanEzgi> help me
<CanEzgi> !!!!
<BluesKaj> CanEzgi,  and then ?
<lnxslck> CanEzgi, install ubuntu-desktop
<CanEzgi> yes install ubuntu desktop but not it
<BluesKaj> CanEzgi,  did you install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> ?
<CanEzgi> yes
<BluesKaj> choose kde at the login menu
<qbit> one of the little icons gives you a choice of what session you want - choose KDE
<CanEzgi> not see kde in logi menuü
<Sifrazooy_> how i can open file directory as a root
<CanEzgi> sudo
<CanEzgi> is it true
<Sifrazooy_> does any one knows how i can open the file manager with a root priviliges in a GUI interface
<CanEzgi> no
<qbit> kdesudo dolphin
<soee> kdesudo
<CanEzgi> ok
<qbit> the bad thing about that advice is if you didn't already know how to do that you're just setting yourself up for disaster
<uberdub> can any one help with a compilation error?
<uberdub> Ive pasted the output here: http://pastebin.com/zzgSyb0v
<jEhrichs> install ktorrent
<uberdub> I have all dependencies, and cant find a cmakelists.txt file
<uberdub> thats what Im doing
<uberdub> trying to install ktorrent 4.2
<jEhrichs> also libktorrent-dev?
<uberdub> libktorrent install fine
<uberdub> hmm
<uberdub> pretty sure got the dev
<uberdub> hmm
<uberdub> where to get the -dev? Its not in the repos, and locate doesnt find it on my system
<uberdub> libktorrent compiled fine
<uberdub> no errors
<uberdub> dont seem to have libktorrent-dev
<jEhrichs> should be in the repos. at least I found it
#kubuntu 2012-03-07
<ikonia> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 986 kB, installed size 4028 kB
<uberdub> I guess its in squeeze-backports?
<ikonia> ktorrent is in the repos, why are you backporting it
<ikonia> uberdub: squeeze is for debian, not ubuntu
<ikonia> uberdub: are you using debian or ubuntu
<uberdub> ktorrent4 is not in the repos
<uberdub> ktorrent3 is
<ikonia> uberdub: 4.1.1 is in the repo
<ikonia> uberdub: as the info command just showed you
<ikonia> uberdub: are you using ubuntu or debian ?
<uberdub> ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> uberdub: why are you looking at squeeze repos then ?
<uberdub> because thats all a google search turned up for "libktorrent-dev"
<uberdub> was a debian repo
<ikonia> but surly common sense would kick in "I'm using ubuntu, not debian, I must not use debian repos"
<uberdub> I just need the file
<uberdub> the .deb
<uberdub> preferrably
<ikonia> for what ?
<uberdub> if thats even the issue
<uberdub> ktorrent4
<ikonia> why do you want a deb file
<ikonia> why not the package from the repo ?
<uberdub> did you read above?
<ikonia> which part ?
<uberdub> ktorrent4 is not in the repos
<ikonia> why do you want ktorrent 4 ?
<uberdub> Im showing 3.3.4
<ikonia> yes, in lucid
<uberdub> magnet links
<ikonia> I didn't know you where using lucid until you just said
<ikonia> magnet links are not supported in ktorrent 3?
<uberdub> this is the output http://pastebin.com/zzgSyb0v
<uberdub> nope
<uberdub> not until 4
<uberdub> according to ktorrent.org
<uberdub> its giving me a cmake error about a config file
<ikonia> yes, I can see it in the wiki link
<ikonia> uberdub: have you looked in the backports repo ?
<uberdub> no
<ikonia> that would be the first place I'd look, see if ktorrent is back ported
<uberdub> how add the backport to the file?
<ikonia> just add it from the repos menu
<uberdub> repos menu in synptic?
<ikonia> you're using synaptic in kde ??
<uberdub> yeah, why not?
<ikonia> it's normally a gnome app, as it's gtk based
<uberdub> yeah
<uberdub> I need gtk for a few other things
<ikonia> well, you just need to enable that repo
<uberdub> prefer kde to gnome for a de
<uberdub> but a few gnome apps I like
<ikonia> well, my suggestion is to enable backports (although I don't like doing it) and see if ktorrent is back ported
<uberdub> still comes up as 3.3.4
<ikonia> have you looked inthe back ports repo ?
<uberdub> what do you mean "looked" into the backports repo?
<uberdub> Ive enabled backports
<uberdub> still shows ktorrent3
<ikonia> uberdub: enabled the backport repo, updated the package manager and searched for ktorrent
<uberdub> which is why ive been compiling it from source
<uberdub> yes
<uberdub> Ill do it with apt-get for good measure
<ikonia> ok, then my next suggestion would be to enable the Kde kubuntu PPA
<ikonia> again, not something I recommend normally, but it would be the next step
<ikonia> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<ikonia> it's maintained by the kubuntu development team, so it's one of the better ppa's so lower risk
<uberdub> enable it in softwae sources?
<ikonia> read the info on the page about how to enable it
<uberdub> I hope they have ktorrent4 in there
<uberdub> still shows 3.3.4
<uberdub> and now I need to remove that ppa
<uberdub> ktorrent isnt even listed in their "overview of published packages"
<uberdub> anyone want to actually take a stab at the cmake error?
<uberdub> cant find a .deb for lucid, would maverick suffice?
<uberdub> guess not, getting a dependency error, and i have rhe dep
<jb0nd38372> If I have 3 hard drives in my system, one of which is an SSD, and I have installed Kbuntu to that SSD; How can I put my home directory on another drive.  The SSD is 128 gig and I'd rather have my  apps (games and other stuff) on a  platter drive.
<jb0nd38372> Wow I either ask an impossible question or, umm i'm not connected?
<jb0nd38372> well thanks for the help LOL, bye
<uberdub> got it added to repos. Thanks for the goose chase. Next time if you cant answer the specific question dont bother. Shoulda been on freenode any way.
<ybit> map of kde users: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=206578397069667369090.0004ba9deed0dff19786f&msa=0&ll=28.304381,6.679688&spn=130.509252,346.289063
<ybit> don't forget to put yourself on it!
<ybit> we can have fun with the kml file in marble :)
<teddy> Hello everyone
<teddy> can somebody help me with a PHP problem, or name me the IRC channel where I can ask?
<teddy> I have written this php file: http://paste.kde.org/434624/
<teddy> now the problem is: It seems I cannot open files witch has the character ´ in it :(
<teddy> in the name I meant
<teddy> files with ' are no problem
<shoopdewoop> i have 10.04 on my netbook (dell mini 1010); how do i make the webcam work? does it work by default and i just have to find it, or is there a driver i should download?
<teddy> there is a package 'extra drivers'
<teddy> most of them are closed source
<teddy> sorry: additional drivers
<teddy> hmmm, Iḿ not sure if you'ĺl find the correct driver there
<teddy> but try please
<teddy> what webcam you have?
<shoopdewoop> its the internal camera in the netbook - not sure of the model
<teddy> okay, what is the type number of your netbook?
<shoopdewoop> dell mini 1010
<shoopdewoop> if thats what you mean :P
<teddy> jipp
<teddy> hmmm, dell site sais its a 1.3MP cam
<teddy> but no type or serial nr
<teddy> if you know the exact type you can look for drivers :)
<teddy> in the menu of KDE I have a program called: additional drivers
<teddy> when you klick on that,
<teddy> you cannot download any drivers for your webcam?
<shoopdewoop> lemme check
<teddy> :)
<shoopdewoop> im not finding anything called 'additional drivers'. i have 'hardware drivers', but all that has are the wireless card drivers
<teddy> menu > applications > system
<shoopdewoop> nope
<teddy> hmmm, I have default install
<teddy> and in search, nothing too?
<shoopdewoop> what version?
<teddy> latest of kubuntu
<yud1z> hello everybody
<shoopdewoop> im running 10.04 (havent been able to get 11.10 working on the netbook)
<yud1z> yeap. 10.04 => best
<shoopdewoop> except when you want your integrated webcam to work, apparently :P
<yud1z> ^_^
<yud1z> Anyone in here, has intgrate gvim with dolphin?
<teddy> @ yud: how do you mean?
<DebDisciple> ok
<ybit> the map of kde users is now editable, i had forgotten to enable this earlier
<ybit> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=206578397069667369090.0004ba9deed0dff19786f&msa=0&ll=28.304381,6.679688&spn=130.509252,346.289063
<ybit> i'm planning on using the kml file generated inside marble at a kde booth in the coming weeks
<DarthFrog> ybit: I just added me and my wife to that map. :-)
<JMichaelX> ybit: did you make this map?
<Guest92757> fred
<Guest92757> fred
<Guest92757> this pisses me off. im fucking fred damn it
<Guest92757> "/topic"
<bazhang> Guest92757, no cursing here
<DarthFrog>   
<szal>  
<Unit193>  
<excognac> hi
<DarthFrog> lo
<excognac> why kde-config-gtk is kept back?
<nafg_> excognac: Not sure of the specifics, but if you did sudo apt-get upgrade you may have to do dist-upgrade instead of upgrade.
<excognac> nafg_: ty. cactually why packages are kept back?
<nafg_> excognac: I only know what it says in man apt-get.
<excognac> ok  check it out
<excognac> i mean i do it
<jameslord> hello
<jameslord> kwallet is bullshit
<pmallappa> Hello all
<jameslord> i hate type password everytime i start my wifi connection
<pmallappa> my external HDD light is still on even after I say eject from KDE (dolphin)
<jameslord> kwallet , go to hell
<DebDisciple> jameslord: make the password blank
<SergSergiu> i hate using wep ;(
<DebDisciple> or just turn off kwallet then
<jameslord> DebDisciple how to make that password blank?
<DebDisciple> Let me look
<DebDisciple> Do you have kwallet in the systray?
<jameslord> no
<DebDisciple> ok alt-F2 and pull up the kwallet manager
<DebDisciple> kwalletmanager
<jameslord> DebDisciple cannot set a blank password there
<brambleclaw> is there a freenode channel for help using wine?
<brambleclaw> does anyone know how to configure wine to run might and magic VII?
<jhoechtl365> Hi! Anybody using kubuntu 12.4 and can do me a favor?
 * jhoechtl365 bug haunting
<Tm_T> jhoechtl365: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<jhoechtl365> Tm_T: people@ubuntu+1 using KDE?
<jhoechtl365> will try ...
<Tm_T> jhoechtl365: if it's KDE bug, you might ask it on #kde or #kubuntu-devel
<jhoechtl365> Tm_T, OKTKX
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<JackyAlcine_> O.O
<menace> hey, what's the future of kubuntu/kde in ubuntu now, where the main developer isn't paid anymore by canonical? any plans/anouncements yet?
<James147> menace: save as xubuntu and the other *ubuntus, it will be community supported
<James147> s/save/same ^^
<ozze> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<ozze> sysinfo
<dom_> Привет всем! А есть русскоязычный чат
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<menace> James147: yeah, but there are "more" supported ones and less...
<menace> :D
<dom_> #ubuntu-ru
<dom_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Ondro> hi ppl
<Ondro> how can I make the system tray widget smaller? It occludes the whole panel (taskbar and clock) everytime I put it there.
<James147> Ondro: unfortinutly widget sizes in the panel are mostly auto calculated, though they should have sensable sizes... could you post a screen shot of what yours is doing wrong?
<Ondro> here is the screen shot: http://i.imgur.com/k8AE3.png
<Ondro> system tray takes almost all the panel, even though there is also task manager and digital clock added (which do not show up because of it)
<Ondro> the clock does not show up if its on the right side of the system tray
<James147> Ondro: add a spacer widget to take up the extra space
<James147> (should be below the add widget button on the panel settings
<James147> Ondro: though the clock not showing sounds like a bug ^^
<Ondro> I will try.. but with the default panel, there was no spacer (if you mean those grey things), and it worked OK, so there must be a way how to do it without the spacers
<James147> Ondro: the default panel has a taskmanager, which takes up the extra space
<James147> Ondro: without that you need a spacer or another widget that is greedy for space
<Ondro> but thats the point - I have the task manager added to the panel in the screenshot. it just wont show up if I also add the system tray (no matter how many programs which should be in the task manager I have opened)
<James147> Ondro: where? I dont see it
<James147> Ondro: if you want a default panel, then remove the panel, right click the deaktop > add panel > default panel
<Ondro> see this screenshot:
<Ondro> http://i.imgur.com/8n8h2.png
<Ondro> task manager is flagged, so it is added into the panel
<James147> Ondro: What happens if you remove the systray?
<Ondro> then the task manager works.
<James147> Ondro: and if you add the systary back it breaks?
<Ondro> yes
<James147> Ondro: what happens if you remove the taskmanager and add it back (or remove the panel and add a new default one?)
<Ondro> I have added default panel, and the same thing happens - no task manager (as long as there is systray).
<James147> Ondro: Does a new user have the same behaviour?
<Ondro> guest user account is working properly
<ipodpz> hello, which repository could i use to get a newer version of oxygen-gtk? i'm already using the kubuntu ppa but my package gtk2-engines-oxygen is out of date
<James147> Ondro: you can reset plasma to its default settings (and should correct the problem) by (re)moving ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*
<Ondro> will I lose my other panels if I do that?
<BluesKaj> ipodpz,  which versions are you running ?
<ipodpz> BluesKaj: i'm running http://i.imgur.com/ao7tF.png and it's creating a bug for gtk applications (such as banshee), like described there for opensuse: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=732887
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 732887 in KDE4 Applications "banshee crashes on startup in KDE when oxygen-gtk style (the default) is used" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<BluesKaj> ipodpz,  looks up to date ..I
<BluesKaj>  I have the same versions and I'm on 12.04
<Larre> Hi mates
<dom_> пишу sudo apt-get install unetbootin а оно в ответ Не удалось найти пакет unetbootin
<bazhang> dom_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> dom_, this is english only
<Larre> Looks like my router has crashed. This has froce me to connect my kubuntu computer and my win7 computer directly to my switch. Now they cannot find each other on samba. I know for a fact 2 win computers finds each other fine with a switch, so it feels there should be a way to make it work
<BluesKaj> Larre,  what kind of switch ?
<Larre> It came with my ISP. PacketFront DRG231
<BluesKaj> so the router doesn't have a modem , Larre , try, sudo service networking restart , in the terminal
<samjnaa> hello people
<Tm_T> hi hi
<samjnaa> i'm looking for a mirror for kubuntu 12.04 beta other than cdimage.ubuntu.com
<samjnaa> osuosl
<samjnaa> kernel.org
<samjnaa> mirrorservice.org
<samjnaa> all of them give the beta only for ubuntu and not for kubuntu :-(
<samjnaa> is this also because of canonical withdrawing commercial support of kubuntu?
<samjnaa> :-(
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> only impact the withdrawal has in terms of support is that you cannot buy the support from Canonical
<samjnaa> then why are there no mirrors for kubuntu 12.04 beta 1?
<samjnaa> cdimage is quite slow for me
<samjnaa> i mean why are there no mirrors for kubuntu when there are avilaable for ubuntu?
<Tm_T> samjnaa: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<Tm_T> ...well, browse around there
<samjnaa> hey i kjust got it too
<samjnaa> :-)
<samjnaa> good to see
<Tm_T> its up to those who mirror the images to get the images I believe
<samjnaa> ok thanks for your help bye
<excognac> hello, I've noticed something weird: my firefox looks like if I were using gnome, thick buttons etc. Why is that?
<markus_> moin
<BluesKaj> excognac,  check you gtk settings in system settings > application appearanbce
<excognac> BluesKaj: set as oxygen-gtk
<giantpune> hi, i am looking to try out this ubuntu one stuff.  i have signed up for an account at the ubuntuone website.  not i guess i need sosem sort of software running on my computer.  do you guys one of one that integrades nicely into the kde desktop?
<maco> nope
<maco> its possible to get the gnome one running on kde, i did it a few years ago
<maco> giantpune: install ubuntuone-client
<vibhav> maco: YOu can install gnome-shell
<maco> why would you want to?
<Tm_T> vibhav: how random that was
<giantpune> the whole reason i started with kde is gnome shell and unity
<maco> giantpune: for a few weeks a year or two ago there was a kde client for U1, made by a student during Summer of Code. then the server api changed without warning right after that was released and...
<giantpune> hate it when that happens
<vibhav> Tm_T: 22:35 < maco> its possible to get the gnome one running on kde, i did it a few years ago
<Tm_T> vibhav: yes, ubuntu one client
<maco> vibhav: i dont understand what installing gnome-shell has to do with the gnome version of the ubuntu one client running on kde
<vibhav> oh
<kugblenu> anyone using ubuntu one on kubuntu
<vibhav> maco: Never Mind
<Tm_T> giantpune: ubuntuone client running in background does the job just fine
<Tm_T> kugblenu: I do
<Tm_T> vibhav: see pm
<kugblenu> am actually new to everything linux has to offer
<maco> its good to see that ubuntuone-client no longer requires installing Nautilus (the gnome equivalent for dolphin)
<giantpune> ok, i got it installed.  do i need to do anything to get the service up and running?  ie restart the computer ala bill gates
<Tm_T> giantpune: no need to restart anything
<giantpune> sweet
<Tm_T> giantpune: you need to launch the client app once, and login
<maco> giantpune: with desktop app stuff, at most on linux you log out and log in again
<Tm_T> giantpune: after that, the folder you set being synced is synced
<Tm_T> but that's it
<maco> Tm_T: does that have a menu entry or is it run some daemon in cli?
<giantpune> under the settings menu i got "ubuntu one"
<Tm_T> maco: it does place the required .desktop files automatically, yeah, gnome stuff running in background later on
<Tm_T> atleast this is my experience with it
<Tm_T> giantpune: settings menu?
<giantpune> in the main dke start menu thingy i have one that says settings.  and in that menu i have "ubuntu one"
<kugblenu> <Tm_T> the gui is the best
<Tm_T> kugblenu: hm?
<kugblenu> <Tm_T> its my second time in the irc and am a little lost
<giantpune> fuuuuuuuuuuuuu.  even the ubuntu one gui is littered with twitter and facebook icons
<Tm_T> kugblenu: you're doing mostly fine, I'm just unsure what you're trying to say (:
<Tm_T> giantpune: language, please
<giantpune> sorry
<kugblenu> <Tm_T> am new to ubuntu environment but want to get acquainted quickly and settle in fast
<Fanfare> ?de
<vibhav> kugblenu: Please use nick : instead of <nick>, <nick> is used while quoting
<kugblenu> vibhav: thanks
<bazhang> !de | Fanfare
<ubottu> Fanfare: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<maco> kugblenu: to make it easier, if you start typing the first few letters of someone's nick then hit tab, most clients will autocomplete it
<maco> kugblenu: so for you, i typed ku<tab>
<kugblenu> maco: mine does the same
<Fanfare> bazhang: thx
<kugblenu> Tm_T: what is usually discussed here?
<vibhav> kugblenu: Help regarding Kubuntu
<kugblenu> vibhav: its a great os. am now familiarising with it and already i love it
<vibhav> Nice to hear that
<kugblenu> vibhav: i suppose you're an expert
<Tm_T> kugblenu: he just left
<Tm_T> and you don't need to think that you need a certain expert here, usually there's several people being able to help if they're just available (:
<DarthFrog> kugblenu:  Expert or no, all are welcome to contribute here.
<Tm_T> ^
<kugblenu> Tm_T: that's encouraging cos i know everything about nothing
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: That's how we all started.
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: what makes kde and gnome different?
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: Philosophically or in practice?
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: both if possible
<tsimpson> (in short) they are completely separately developed sets of software, and have different design and usability practices/guidelines
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: I find KDE much more enabling, GNOME much more limiting.
<tsimpson> best thing to do is try both and see which you like best, choice and all that :)
<DarthFrog> But either of them work as a desktop environment and you can run the others apps in either environment.
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: i want to contribute to kde in some way. is there anything i need to know?
<DarthFrog> kugblenu:  Well, knowing KDE wouldn't hurt. :-)
<tsimpson> kugblenu: depends what part of KDE you want to help with
<tsimpson> programming/graphic design/documentation/translation etc
<kugblenu> am interested in coding(still a big fat amateur at it)
<hyper_ch> what would be the proper place to report troubles with kde themes?
<tsimpson> kugblenu: if you want to help with coding in KDE, you will want to learn (in order) C++, Qt (http://qt.nokia.com/), and then the KDE API
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: Then perhaps start by coding some small app or utility of your own that uses the KDE API.
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: probably the author, if it's not a built-in theme
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: it's a built in theme.... I just notice that all gnome apps have tooltips with a dark background and black font... hence tooltips in gnome apps with the air theme are barely readable
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: gtk is not picking the text colour?
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: where can i have access to the KDE API
<tsimpson> kugblenu: the KDE API is documented at http://api.kde.org/
<DarthFrog> kugblenu:  www.kde.org will have all you want.
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: well, in the kde tool tips the text colour is white
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: but in gnome apps its black
<hyper_ch> and the background is equally dark on both
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: sounds like a bug in gtk theme to me
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: I noticed that behavious in thunderbird, chromium, libreoffice-gnome
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: what gtk theme?
<Tm_T> I don't know what gtk theme you're using
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: I don't use any... I use KDE with Air theme
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: what about the 'konsole'
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: In what sense?  I love Konsole and use it extensively.
<kugblenu> the only command i know currently is 'ls -al'
<tsimpson> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<tsimpson> kugblenu: the link above should get you started
<kugblenu> tsimpson: super
<tsimpson> setting up your system to develop applications usually requires some command-line knowledge, but there are graphical ways to go about it too
<DarthFrog> kugblenu:  The console is where the real power is in Linux.  The GUI/Desktop environment is fine for user-level apps (web browsing, email, IRC, etc) but to truly understand and control the system, having familiarity and comfort at the command line is where it's at.
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: If you master use of the command line, you too can be the man behind the curtain. :-)
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: there used to be an option in systemsettings to change gtk style but that is gone it seems
<hyper_ch> so, default kubuntu install leads to dark tooltips background with black font - unreadable tooltips for gtk apps
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: got the documentation on konsole. i just used the sudo su
<tsimpson> kugblenu: use "sudo -i" to get a root shell, rather than "sudo su". also, you really don't need to be root to do software development (unless you want to install the software system-wide)
<carluchox> hola
<DarthFrog> kugblenu:  The best advice I can give you is when you are running as root (which you are after "sudo su") is to sit on your hands *before* pressing the Enter key.
<DarthFrog> Also, what tsimpson just said.
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: can i destroy my machine?
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: does "System Settings -> Application Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance" not exist?
<tsimpson> kugblenu: you can damage the installation, sure. the golden rule is "toot is a powerful thing, only use it when you need to"
<DarthFrog> You can right royally screw your system up in many and varied ways.  Yes, we've all done it.  Those who haven't are lying. :-)
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: oh.... I was looking at workspace appearance :)
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: yeah, I looked there first too, but I remembered seeing it somewhere
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: But don't be afraid of screwing somthing up.  You'll learn the most by solving problems.  And you can always re-install.
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: right man. is it just me or is the user interface out of this world!!
<DarthFrog> Just make sure your data (i.e. your home directory) is backed up.  Putting it on a separate partition of its own is a very good practice.
<tsimpson> before you run any command (especially as root), make sure you understand exactly what that command is doing
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: default is oxygen-gtk... when I switch to Raleigh then tooltips become readable but icons in TB are ugly
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: We all like and enjoy the KDE user interface.  Perhaps we're a bit more jaded than you. :-)
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: What tsimpson just said is the reason you sit on your hands.  It's your final opportunity to do so.
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: i really respect and admire the makers. my dream is to join them
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: thx for the help
<hyper_ch> but still, by default it's bad when you have black and almost black as tooltip
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: Well, get stuck in, then.  The KDE devs are always wanting new talent.
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: I would say that you should file the bug against gtk2-engines-oxygen or kubuntu-default-settings then
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: kubuntu or kde?
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: am smooth with python. should my next stop be C or C++?
<DarthFrog> kugblenu:  GNOME is C, KDE is C++.
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: first on launchpad, let the devs look into it a little before deciding if it should be sent upstream
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: ok :)
<tsimpson> kugblenu: C++ should be relatively easy to pick up if you know python already, both are object orientated (though Python is a little more object orientated than C++)
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: I hate launchpad.... it's so unintiuitive
<tsimpson> and, obviously, Python is interpreted (by the python interpreter), where as C++ is compiled
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: this is why they created the "ubuntu-bug" tool ;)
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: is c knowledge not needed to enable you enter C++?
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: I'm not a programmer, can't answer that question.
<tsimpson> kugblenu: learn C++, not C. they are related but are used in completely different ways
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: btw, 12.04 crashes apps all the time
<tsimpson> learning C first will only give you bad habits
<kugblenu> tsimpson: unfortunately i need C for school so i'll inevitably learn it. so C++ it is
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: I tend to stick with stable for my main OS, with a chroot or VM for the latest dev release. saves me headaches
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: it's not headache... just various crashes all the time :).... what's the name of the debug tool?
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: i don't get the software repositories
<tsimpson> kugblenu: learning C is fine, just learn C++ first ;) programming in C is completely different experience than programming in C++ (or Python, or anything really)
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: which debug tool? the one that pops up after a KDE app crashes is drkonqi
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: the repos are like public libraries.
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: the one you were mentioning for bug reports
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: oh, "ubuntu-bug"
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: Each repo exists for a specific purpose.  Different repos have different purposes and contents.
<tsimpson> it basically collects some information and posts it to a LP bug for you
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: how do i add repos?
<DarthFrog> kugblenu:  They're in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: oh, report bug is integrated in the help dropdown of the applications
<tsimpson> hyper_ch: yeah, but that reports the bug against the package for that application, rather than letting you choose which to file against (at least, the last time I checked it did)
<DarthFrog> kugblenu: Learning the Linux file system structure would be invaluable to you.  /etc contains config files.
<DarthFrog> kugblenu:  BTW, if you want to sound like an old pro, you'll pronounce /etc as "slash et-c" not "slash et cetera". :-)
<kugblenu> DarthFrog: :)
<tsimpson> some say it as "et-see"
<tsimpson> but, anyway: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<kugblenu> tsimpson: i like et-see better
<DarthFrog> kugblenu:  They're the same. :-)
<tsimpson> phonetics don't travel over text very well ;)
<kugblenu> DarthFrog:  :()
<DarthFrog> kugblenu:  That link that tsimpson just posted mentions file permissions.  Learn file permissions completely, you'll solve a lot of problems by understanding file permissions.
<kugblenu> Thanks guys for the great advice. gotta bail.
<tsimpson> kugblenu: also, put this in your bookmarks: http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/
<hyper_ch> tsimpson: reported it :) now wait and see
<hyper_ch> and I'm still a bit disappointed that 12.04 doesn't ship Gimp 2.7 - I like the one window option ther
<FFForever> Good afternoon
<DarthFrog> Afternoon?  It's only twenty past 10 AM. :-)
<hyper_ch> it's evening
<FFForever> I installed the amd fglrx driver, and now my dual monitors wont let me change my secondary monitor from cloning to the right of my primary monitor. Also my displays are being picked up as crt2/dfp2 and not dvi-0 and vga-0
<FFForever> brb grabbing a quick smoke :)
<FFForever> bk
<hyper_ch> FFForever: so you can't get the two screens to run at all in a way you want?
<FFForever> hyper_ch, Before installing the AMD driver I was able to have both displays independent from each other
<hyper_ch> no clue with amd
<FFForever> to install the official driver from the AMD homepage should I remove the one from the additional drivers app and restart?
<BluesKaj> FFForever,  yes but usually the recommended additional driver is the same as the driver fro amd/ati
<BluesKaj> from
<DarthFrog> FFForever: If the driver you download from AMD screws up, can you fix your system?
<FFForever> DarkriftX, of course :)
<DarthFrog> Then go for it.  I found no benefit in those drivers over the official Kubuntu fglrx drivers.  But then I only have a 5770 card.
<DarthFrog> The official Kubuntu fglrx drivers are the same as the AMD drivers, perhaps an earlier version.  But they're tested to work with your systm.  The ones from AMD aren't.
<cjae> so avidemux qt still cannot handle .mkv?
<TSK> cjae: Reading or writing?  I just used it yesterday to write several .mkv files.
<cjae> TSK: reading
<cjae> TSK: when I select a .mkv the screen goes green and enlarges outside monitor spec. eg. beyond maxmize settings
<cjae> screen = video playback screen
<gee> hi
<TSK> Sorry.  Seems I was having a lagstorm.
<cjae> I seen that
<TSK> Anywho...  avidemux-qt v2.5.4 which is installed on my kubuntu 11.10 machine currently just loaded a .mkv file just fine.  What version of kubuntu and avidemux-qt you using?
<cjae> 11.10 and 2.5.4
<cjae> had this problem in 11.04 too w/o screen enlargement. Am I missing a plugin or something?
<TSK> Odd...  Same versions as me.  Have you installed all the proper codecs and all that to fully support all the media types you generally use?
<cjae> restricted extra and the like
<TSK> Yar.
<cjae> yes
<TSK> I guess you've been there, done that, already then...
<cjae> never really tried to solve this issue before thou
<TSK> And your avidemux-qt has troubles reading just one or two .mkv files, or ANY/ALL .mkv files?
<cjae> just never convered file
<cjae> one sec will try another
<TSK> You trying to convert a .mkv file to .avi or somesuch?
<cjae> yes
<cjae> xvid/avi
<TSK> Ah.  Okay, then...  Do you know the difference between a container and a codec?  I ask because many folk do not.
<cjae> yes
<TSK> The reason I ask is because if you check the contents of the .mkv file and the codec inside is already xvid or divx, then all you need to do is change the container, which is generally quite fast and easy to accomplish.
<cjae> TSK: how can  check contents?
<TSK> If it's got something else inside the .mkv file then it may or may not be compatible with .avi container and MIGHT (maybe) require re-encoding.  A much longer, slower process which may result in some minor loss of quality.
<TSK> Are you comfortable on the commandline?
<cjae> ok so another .mkv is working that did not work on last distro
<cjae> cli = fairly
<cjae> TSK: one question before shouold have a quick response.
<TSK> 'mkvmerge -i <filename>' will give you some basic infos about most any videofile that mkvmerge recognizes.
<cjae> when you open muon is the text half cut off for packages
<TSK> Among the infos it returns are the codecs it finds inside.
<cjae> ok I will try that on the other file
<TSK> I tend not to use muon much, as it's still a bit crashy.  I lean toward synaptic even though it's GTK instead of QT.  I'm watching muon closely though, as it's coming along nicely and I hope to change to it eventually.
<TSK> I don't have any problems with muon visually if I run it as a normal user, but then I have to give it my password every time I want to install anything, but on the other hand, if I run it with kdesudo, then it starts getting visually glitchy a bit.
<Avihay_> I'll change to Muon when it will be informative about the install process
<TSK> Avihay_: Yar.  That's another issue I have with muon.
<cjae> TSK: look like all the .mkvs trying to open are Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC)  Track ID 2: audio (A_AC3)
<TSK> Pretty sure that's x264 video.
<excognac> hi all
<TSK> That's the new "standard" these days overall.  Supported by more than a few devices and operating systems.
<excognac> I am trying to sort out a few issues could anyone let me know if this what I should see on 11.10 and KDE 4.8 from Ppa?
<excognac> http://paste.kde.org/435026/
<Tm_T> Avihay: hi
<nikhil_> hello
<kroonrs> nikhil_: hi - it's better to just ask a question if you have one...
<AceKing> I just installed Kubuntu on my PC. After I restarted from the install, it showed that I have updates. I try to install them, but I keep getting a message saying "Another application seems to be using the package system at this time. You must close all other package managers before you will be able to install or remove any packages.)
<AceKing> I don't have anything else running
<excognac> AceKing: Close everything except your irc client/browser, even the packagage manager, open a terminal (System->Konsole) and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Avihay> Tm_T: Thanks
<Sifrazooy_> hiii, i have a small problem someone pressed someone on Kubuntu that make every thing disappear like the plasmoids even the programs but the programs i was able to terminate them and re-start them
<Francis-Trois-Ri> test
<Avihay> how is the gui package installer for gnome is called, I mean the one that runs when you double-click a deb file in nautilus?
<BarkingFish> Guys, I don't know if anyone is around, but I need some help.  I'm in the middle of installing some updates and extra packages after reinstalling my system earlier due to a dead hard disk.
<BarkingFish> I have apper doing an install of the restricted extras pack, but it's hung at 99% and refuses to go anywhere.  I don't want to cancel it cause it means me downloading the rest of the stuff again.
<BarkingFish> Any ideas on what could be wrong? It's hanging on the ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<BarkingFish> scratch that, nvm
#kubuntu 2012-03-08
<tynajas> hola buenas noches
<tynajas> alguien me puede ayudar?
<tynajas> ??
<BarkingFish> tynajas: >> #wikipedia-es :)
<tynajas> alguien tiene idea de squid?
<tynajas> gracias ya lo visite :))
<BarkingFish> de nada
<tynajas> Alguien tiene idea de proxy en linux?
<tynajas> ubuntu 11.04 para ser mas preciso
<tynajas> necesito ayuda con squid
<BarkingFish> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tynajas> agg
<awake> hi there
<awake> i have some issues whit kde
<awake> sometimes it completely freeze whit no apperent reason
<awake> and after 1-2 min just returns to work fine
<awake> have someone the same issue?
<awake> *has
<Ronin01> Hello Everyone, I have an easy question,  how do you find the UUID of the Partition where you are CD'D Into When Regular BlKID Doesnt Find It
<Ronin01> I have mounted it and I want to make an fstab entry for it but i cannot find its UUID
<giantpune> hi, im using kubuntu 11.10.  i had it configured so the monitor never goes to sleep.  i let it install some updates today, and now the monitor is going black after like 1 or 2 minutes of inactivity.  ive checked in the "power management" and "Display and Monitor" settings and theres nothing there set to turn the monitor off
<giantpune> does anybody have any ideas where else i would look?
<DarthFrog> giantpune: I presume that you've disabled the screensaver?
<giantpune> yes
<giantpune> as a test, i enabled the screen saver to one with some colors.  after a minute, the monitor just goes black, not to th escreen saver
<giantpune> im using a desktop, so there is no battery and most of the power saving settings are not available
<DarthFrog> Any chance your monitor has a built-in screensaver?
<giantpune> i dont think so.  it hasnt been doing this for the few years i had it.  it jsut started today
<giantpune> i have the computer connected to a TV and a monitor.  let me sit here a bit and see if the TV goes black at the same time
<giantpune> yup, the TV and the monitor both go black
<DarthFrog> giantpune:  Can you bring up a console and run this command "ps auxww | grep screen" and see if anything relevant comes up?
<giantpune> j        28529  0.0  0.0  93604   872 pts/0    S+   22:33   0:00 grep --color=auto screen
<DarthFrog> or "grep screensaver".
<DarthFrog> If that's all that turns up, I don't know what's going on, sorry.
<giantpune> j        28890  0.0  0.0  93604   876 pts/0    S+   22:34   0:00 grep --color=auto screensaver
<DarthFrog> Do you also have any of the other desktop environments installed, per chance?
<giantpune> i have good ole kde.  and i guess theres a bunch of gtk stuff installed in the background for running gtk apps
<DarthFrog> BTW, "ps auxww | less" will show you everything running on your system.  You could go through it, line by line, to find the culprit.
<DarthFrog> GTK apps?  Could the problem child be one of them?
<giantpune> i suppose it could.  all of them i have were installed from the package manager.  its stuff like the ubuntuone frontend and the ubuntu disk utility
<giantpune> Iidk if any of othem would have had it install some extra power-saving mumbojumbo along with it
<DarthFrog> It sounds like you have some detective work to do.
<giantpune> im going through now and setting all the setting, then saving them, then disabling the setting, and saving it again.  maybe there is some default in some config file somewhere that needs wiped out or something
<giantpune> woot.  i think that did it for me.
<DarthFrog> What was it?
<giantpune> i went into "Power Profiles" and clicked the second item in the list on the left.  all the settings like "screen energy saving" were unchecked.  i checked them all, adjusted them to some random value, saved it.  then unchecked them all again and saved it again and now it works
<DarthFrog> Interesting.
<giantpune> it probably would have been nice to see whatever config file is associated with this menu before i made the changes
<hack_> приав
<hack_> heloooooooooooooo
<hack_> what s upppppppppppppppppppp
<noaXess> morning
<awake> useless chan
 * jalcine is tempted to feed troll.
<Catopette> sudo su
<Catopette> I like KDE, it supports my hardware, who the gnome does not
<hp> I run KUBUNTU
<hp> Found error in sources.list in the newest kubuntu
<hp> When i run sudo apt-get update i get all error
<noaXess> hp: new install or upgrade?
<baxeico> hi guys, do you know when kde 4.8.1 will be available for onereic?
<Tm_T> baxeico: when it's ready, hopefully soon
<baxeico> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> baxeico: you can expect release announcement in http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<pradeepto> hi
<pradeepto> Where should I look or what should I be doing to get TouchPad on Dell Inspiron ( N 5050 ) to work properly with Kubuntu 11.10?
<pradeepto> I have searched the interwebs, including launchpad, but haven't found a solution.
<pradeepto> In System Settings -> Input Devices -> Touchpad, it says "No Touchpad Found"
<Tm_T> pradeepto: have you tried searching with the touchpad device id?
<pradeepto> Tm_T: when I run xinput list, I don't see any mention of touchpad device in the list
<Tm_T> lshw?
<pradeepto> Tm_T: nopes, nothing in there as well
<pradeepto> Tm_T: for example, Fn+F8 toggles trackpad nicely on this laptop, a thinkpad running 11.04. But it ( Fn+F3 dell specific ) doesn't work on the Dell Laptop running Kubuntu 11.10
<pradeepto> xinput list shows "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" on this box
<hp> Need a program to make my computer a restorepartition, help, tryed mondo, does not work
<hp> how do i make a kernel for my computer
<pradeepto> Tm_T: apparently it was listed as ALPS GlidePoint ( which I didn't know is generally the name of the trackpad on Dell ), have disabled this bugger with xinput.
<pradeepto> Thanks for the help, appreciate it.
<Tm_T> pradeepto: np
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<toscalix> hi, yesterday I upgraded my kubuntu with latests packages for kde 4.8.1 (I think)
<toscalix> is somebody else experience misbehaviours in  kmail2?
<toscalix> hi, yesterday I upgraded my kubuntu with latests packages for kde 4.8.1 (I think)
<toscalix> is somebody else experience misbehaviours in  kmail2?
<toscalix> experiencing
<Catopette> Noen Norske her da?
<kbroulik> how can I create a user that 1. does not need a passwort to login, 2. that does not need a password to unlock a screen, 3. that does not lock the screen when fast switching users? (and please do not tell me how unsafe blabla and whatever this is,.)
<kbroulik> I already configured KDM to "allow login without password" for that user but when I switch users the session automatically gets locked and since kubuntu does not allow me to create a user without a password for some reason, I need a password there :(
<ErSnaPpy> hi to everyone!!
<ErSnaPpy> Can I ask to u a question?
<ErSnaPpy> how can i have more effects in my Kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> ErSnaPpy: Poke about in SystemSettings.
<DarthFrog> There's a Desktop Effects section there.
<___dan___> you guys amarok
<___dan___> hehe
<cespinal_> hello there
<___dan___> hi cespinal_
<___dan___> really quiet in here :(
<cespinal_> yeah :S
<cespinal_> I just wanted to ask someone a quick question..
<Pici> Don't ask to ask, just ask. :)
<___dan___> im no expert but will have a try :)
<cespinal_> Does anyone know how rekonw 0.9 will come for 11.10?
<cespinal_> rekonq
<___dan___> is there not a ppa?
 * ___dan___ uses firefox
<cespinal_> nop... there not a ppa for kubuntu
<cespinal_> chakra anr arch already have it :S
<cespinal_> and*
<tsimpson> it's not likely that a new version will be uploaded, unless it's a bug fix release
<___dan___> 12.04 is out soon :)
<cespinal_> there are a couple of git repos around there... but their version is way too unstable..
<tsimpson> at least, not in a non-backports repo
<cespinal_> yeah.... I used the beta and rekonq 0.9 was amazing..
<___dan___> cool :)
<___dan___> havent tried 12.04 yet
<___dan___> considering a dist-upgrade from 11.10 :)
<cespinal_> well... in my case, I completely wrecked my system after some updates..
<___dan___> maybe i will leave it a week or two then
<___dan___> hahah
<vibhav> cespinal_: What updates did you install?
<___dan___> have they fixed kmail yet?
 * ___dan___ moved to thunderbird when kmail 2 hit anyway
<cespinal_> I don't remember a this point. The update manager just popped up with some updates and that was it.
<cespinal_> kmail has always worked for me...
<cespinal_> all and all... my system feels faster than a mac... and macs are FAST
<___dan___> ah it went downhill with version 2
<___dan___> to the point of being unusable
<vibhav> cespinal_: Can you describe how did you wreck your system?
<___dan___> i hope u can still turn all that crap off in 12.04
<cespinal_> but yeah..since 12.04 is due in August.. I'm just dying to get my hands on rekonq 0.9
<___dan___> akonadi, nepomuk, mysql etc
<cespinal_> Yes.
<___dan___> april cespinal_ :)
<cespinal_> After the update, the konsole kept showing a message saying there was no shell.. .
<tsimpson> cespinal_: 12.04 is in April, not August
<cespinal_> oh sorry :S
<___dan___> just remember the version number is year.month
<cespinal_> I rebooted... and seemed that the kernel just failed to load...
<___dan___> :)
<tsimpson> 12 (2012) . 04 (April)
<___dan___> im sure there is an echo in here heheh
<vibhav> cespinal_: Did the kernel give any error message?
<cespinal_> yes
<cespinal_> I dont remember the error message at this point.
<cespinal_> It just faild to load modules
<cespinal_> failed.
<vibhav> cespinal_: Can you boot again and pastebin the error messages?
<cespinal_> Nopes. I'm sorry... I took the chance to make a clean install of Mint 12 KDE just to give it a ride..
<JMichaelX> if i understand correctly, many distros are shipping with patches that address this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4.7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<JMichaelX> if that is true, why doesn't kubuntu?
<vibhav> It may have been fixed in Launchpad and not in upstream
<JMichaelX> i guess i do not fully understand that
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX,  yes there's a ppa to add for that fix , in launchpad
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: that is news to me. how are people supposed to find out about such PPAs?
<BluesKaj> JMichaelX,  well launchpad is the place for bug fixes in all 'buntus
<BluesKaj> BBL
<JMichaelX> BluesKaj: ty for the info
<JMichaelX> would anyone here know which PPA BluesKaj was referring to?
<cespinal_> So... does anyone have a clue about rekonq 0.9 shipping to kubuntu 11.10?
<cespinal_> No idea JmichaelX
<cespinal_> Activity!
<Nick_26> hello people
<cespinal_> activity!
<cespinal_> Hello
<Nick_26> how are you people? :P
<cespinal_> I'm good...
<Nick_26> everyone here is using kubuntu ?
<orated> maniX: ping
<Nick_26> bye people
<howlymowly_> hi poeple..  short question:   I just bough a radeon 6850
<howlymowly_> everything runs perfectly well, if I use the open Source edrivers for ATI. but when I activate fglrx  desktop effetcs do not work anymore
<howlymowly_> any idea?
<cespinal_> have you used the restricted drivers?
<howlymowly_> cespinal_: yepp,  I activated the fglrx driver
<howlymowly_> using jockey-kde
<howlymowly_> I mean: I can deactivate it again. but I want to use the full potential of the card
<cespinal_> no idea :S
<Oer> Hi, in KDE clock, there is a setting "special events". Does anyone know, what list is used, and is it possible to add April 26th? ( for all users )
<Tm_T> Oer: I assume it uses your contact list's birthdays etc
<neo69> hi
<Oer> Tm_T, oke, no worldwide events?
<Tm_T> Oer: not that I know
<neo69> what package should I install to have java on my kubuntu?
<Oer> OpenJDK works fine with me, neo69
<cespinal_> rekonq in kubuntu, who is using it
<neo69> Oer: thanks
<cancer> i was repairing Grub & system hanged (slow) responding. i restarted system & boot menu was there to choose. is it ok?
<neo69> hi
<Peace-> hi
<Peace-> cancer: it should
<neo69> just installed openjdk-7-jre and still java doesn't work on my browsers, what should I do?
<cancer> Peace-: hi, i was confused because i don't know how to operate kubuntu. so just want to confirm that it's fine now. because i rebooted the pc in between repairing process.
<Sentynel> neo69: the browser java plugin is icedtea-plugin
<neo69> Sentynel: thanks
<Cenbe> Hi, just installed beta 1 of Precise, but can't get software updates or installs ("failed to fetch...", "file format not recognized...").
<Cenbe> Anybody else having this problem?
<bazhang> Cenbe, #ubuntu+1 for that. seems to be a common issue of late
<excognac> why debugging symbols are not included in the intall version? Why they fail many tomes during install?
<excognac> *times
<excognac> i.e. there was an unhandled Bugzilla error arrrgh
<benbloom_> is there a software based reason my ps/2 mouse would stop working? how can i troubleshoot it?
<Peace->  benbloom_ ?
<Peace-> trust?
<benbloom_> Peace-, ?
<Peace-> mouse brand = trust ?
<benbloom_> lemme check
<benbloom_> it used to work
<benbloom_>  logitech
<benbloom_> usb mouse works if i plug it in. current ps/2 keyboard works fine.
<macele> I've forgotten. How do you restart X? ctl-alt-backspace doesn't seem to work anymore.
<blafoo> Hello! I've some Problems with Kubuntu 12.04 beta and Bluetooth. Although I've activated Bluetooth in th system settings I can't connect to any of my Bluetooth devices: Samsung SGH-U800 or Logitech M55b. With Kubuntu 11.04 (on an other mashine) both work. What to do to make them work with 12.04b? (Used hardware with Kubuntu 12.04b: Asus Zenbook UX31E)
<bazhang> blafoo, #ubuntu+1 for that
<blafoo> bazhang: Thanks.
<blafoo> exit
<blafoo> Hello! I've some Bluetooth problems. Although it is shown (in the system settings) that Bluetooth should work, it does not. I can't connect to any of my devices: mobile, mouse, other computer. Kubuntu version: 12.04b, 11.10. Hardware: Asus Zenbook UX31E
<qw-Russian> hello all
<qw-Russian> help me please
<blafoo> qw-Russian: Hello! What's your problem?
<Cenbe> Whatever my packaging problems were, they seem to have disappeared now. Maybe the devs were doing something on the update servers.
<qw-Russian> i would like rename for my nick name in the system example:  now i have qw@user-laptop  features  qw@ubuntu
<blafoo> qw-Russian: If you want to do it properly it's not done fast.
<[Raiden]> qw-Russian: Привет )
<qw-Russian> [Raiden] ку
<blafoo> qw-Russian: Do you care of path of your home directory? Currently it should be /home/qw
<blafoo> qw-Russian: ??? ky???
<qw-Russian> blafoo in Russian - ky in english - hello )
<blafoo> qw-Russian: IC. Hello! ;)
<qw-Russian> blafoo i have directiry /home/qw
<blafoo> qw-Russian: Does it bother you if this remained?
<qw-Russian> no i would like rename second path after @
<qw-Russian> now qw@user-laptop i would like qw@ubuntu
<blafoo> qw-Russian: You mean the name of the mashine? In your case user-laptop.
<[Raiden]> see /etc/hosts /etc/hostname
<badola_> qw-Russian: in order to change the part after @ just go and edit the file /etc/hostname
<badola_> you would also be needing root permissions for this
<[Raiden]> and /etc/hosts
<qw-Russian> it this all &
<qw-Russian> ?
<blafoo> I've narrowed my Bluetooth problems (BT didn't sync with other devices, 12.04b, 11.04). Meanwhile I've installed bluez-utils and libopenobex1 but now the BT-interface doesn't start up any more. hciconfig --all shows DOWN INIT RUNNING but after some seconds the state is DOWN.
<Combatjuan> My computer draws really slowly.  Xorg uses lots of CPU.  I'm using the nvidia-current driver but don't have any compositing or effects on (a separate issue).  I have 3 monitors.  From googling, people say switch the qt-renderer to Raster.  I did that but it won't stick.
<Combatjuan> That is, in the 'Qt Graphics SYstem' I can set it to Raster, but on logout-login, it's still set to X11/XRender.  Since logging out is required to get it to start working, I don't even know if it would work if it tried.
<Combatjuan> Some people have said I can set the environment variable QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster.  But that doesn't seem to work either.
<Combatjuan> That is, it's set, but it doesn't seem to have helped anything and it definitely seems to have nothing to do with the value of that setting.
<Combatjuan> So... How can I not have cripplingly slow graphics?
<[Raiden]> may be driver not installed correctly
<[Raiden]> )
<Combatjuan> Raiden: Yeah, there are probably various issues with that.  Though I've spent many hours trying to get gl to work with 3 monitors and the nvidia driver.   I was hoping I could side-step the problem.  Siince I have given up on hardware acceleration, I thought I'd at least try and get faster raster graphics.
<Combatjuan> But that too is seeming difficult.  It's very frustrating.  I want to love linux, and more specifically kubuntu, but it tries to be so unlovable in a desktop environment.
<markus> I love it :D
<BluesKaj> hey gents , til my sata cables arrive , I have to use a USB connection for an WD 1TB external drive I just setup ...what's the best File System to use for storing and retrieving files , FAT32, extX or ...?
<BluesKaj> ntfs maybe ?
<markus> I used ntfs for that as it works everywhere
<BluesKaj> right
<ja> ?
<danielo> hello
<danielo> is there anyone who use kde 4.8.1???
<jessie> I do!
<danielo> is it stable?
<jessie> Just upgraded last night.
<danielo> is it worth to update
<jessie> So far so good, but I've only used it one day.
<danielo> I sow it is in backports :(
<jessie> It depends. For me it was, there was one bug that was killing me.
<danielo> what bug?
<jessie> My laptop not always suspending when I shut the lid.
<danielo> :( I used it all the time :(
<danielo> do You know when will be released 12.04??
<jessie> April?
<[Raiden]> may be not kde bug
<danielo> something more sure?
<danielo> the beginning of april?
<danielo> or later?
<jessie> [Raiden]: It was a KDE bug.
<jessie> Releases seem to be about the 20th usually.
<jessie> So late April would be my guess.
<danielo> so something about two month to go
<danielo> so I will give a try for newest kde :D
<danielo> thanks for your answers
<[Raiden]> danielo: 26 april
<danielo> thanks
<thinktank909> I like it better than the regular standard ubuntu.
<thinktank909> hi.
<Riddell> thinktank909: you're welcome :)
<thinktank909> I just need to get muon working and i think i'll start learning it. WIndows 8 turned me off.
<fess> ping
<AxDSan> HELLOOOOOO
<AxDSan> Please
<AxDSan> someone help me
<AxDSan> im working in Backtrack 5 and
<jessie> And?
<AxDSan> im editing some file via: "vim vars" command
<AxDSan> and now I dont know how to exit or save the fikle
<AxDSan> if I simply exit it it doesnt saves it
<jessie> :wq or ZZ
<jessie> That should save and exit if you have permissions to do so.
<[Raiden]> :)
<AxDSan> :S
<AxDSan> no
<AxDSan> simply closes down = not a save
<AxDSan> any idea on how to work with it?
<Unit193> You'd have to have edit permissions, and...
<Unit193> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<AxDSan> THANK YOU!
<AxDSan> xD
<AxDSan> AxDSaAxDSan #backtrack-linux Cannot join channel (+b) - you are bannedn #backtrack-linux Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<AxDSan> AxDSan #backtrack-linux Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<AxDSan> AxDSan #backtrack-linux Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<AxDSan> WTF!
<FloodBotK1> AxDSan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AxDSan> so it says: "AxDSan #backtrack-linux Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned"
<Unit193> Ban against *!*root*@* matches AxDSan!~root@24.139.86.191
<Unit193> AxDSan: You'd have to change your ident, and register your account with nickserv to speak.
<AxDSan> how to do so?
<AxDSan> im new
<Unit193> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<AxDSan> !nicksetup
<AxDSan> !nicksetup AxDSan
<Unit193> ..... Read the link....
<AxDSan> AxDSan is now registered to blablabla, with the password blablabla.
<AxDSan> done :D
<AxDSan> still im banned
<AxDSan> why the heck?
<Unit193> Need to complete with checking your email. and still would need to change your ident.
<AxDSan> done
<AxDSan> oh my
<AxDSan> AxDSan #backtrack-linux Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<AxDSan> im going to destroy this thing
<AxDSan> for good
<Unit193> As I said, now you just need to change your ident, check the settings of whatever client you have.
<AxDSan> konversation
<AxDSan> done?
<AxDSan> let me see
<AxDSan> still banned
<AxDSan> not a clue
<FloodBotK1> AxDSan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AxDSan> well
<Unit193> There you go.
<AxDSan> done :D
<AxDSan> ty pal
<Unit193> Sure.
<aljosa> anybody using kubuntu on macbook air and managed to get a good touchpad settings, something as good as osx?
<jessie> The multitouch support isn't as good in Linux.
<jessie> At least, it wasn't the last time I checked.
<jessie> You can get 2 finger scrolling, but most of the other actions are not supported.
<aljosa> jessie: thanks for info, have that working. was hopping to get something similar to osx
<jessie> aljosa: Things like 4 finger swiping?
<aljosa> jessie: yes, and customization for similar actions
<jessie> aljosa: Yep. As far as I know, 2 finger is as much as is supported.
<jessie> BTW, that's what she said.
<aljosa> jessie: 8-)
<kbroulik> btw kudos to the kubuntu packaging team … it's great that the releases get backported so quickly nowadays <3
#kubuntu 2012-03-09
<Josue_dhg> alguien tiene un ejemplo de sockets con qt
<Josue_dhg> ?
<hated> anyone around willing to help a lame question?
<Josue_dhg> hey
<hated> if installed with acpi off, theres no way to use the internal wifi card. correct?
<Josue_dhg> you have any example of sockets with qt?
<doc-saintly> I just installed a fresh install of Kubuntu 11.10 on my computer and it doesn't seem to boot. It's not a "blank" screen, I just get a black screen with a blinking "_"
<doc-saintly> Any ideas?
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: is there anything on any of the VTs?   (Ctrl+Alt  F1.. F10 )
<doc-saintly> frogonwheels: no
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly:  presumably the 'demo' booted?
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: .. and you are definitely booting off the correct disk?
<doc-saintly> frogonwheels: yes
<doc-saintly> frogonwheels: removed the CD, and even told bios the specific drive.
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: no dual boot or anything fancy, noteworthy?
<doc-saintly> nope
<doc-saintly> just a raid 5 of 4 disks in there, 1 backup, and the boot device which is specified first in the boot order in the BIOS (and manually selected a few times as well)
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: if you boot from the CD, can you get into a root console and check the boot partition with fdisk?
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: boot device is off the raid?
<doc-saintly> frogonwheels: I probably could. It boots to the CD fine. I'll have to do that once I get back at the machine.
<doc-saintly> is there a way to know if that screen is before / after GRUB?
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: presumably it's linux raid?
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: if you're not seeing anything at all, that sounds a bit weird
<doc-saintly> frogonwheels: correct - but it's not assembled since it's the first time the system has been booted
<doc-saintly> I was running ubunutu 10.04 previously, wanted an upgrade, but hate Unity.
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: I'd boot off the CD, reinstall grub(2) and make sure the bootpart is correct
<doc-saintly> Hrm, well I installed it again and I have the same problem. Is this a typical problem with new installations on this version of knoppix?
<doc-saintly> blech, kubuntu*
<doc-saintly> for some reason when I think linux things starting with K i get Knoppix
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: I haven't tried installing a fresh version of 11.10
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: it's very weird that the demo works but the install doesn't though.
<doc-saintly> I thoguht so too. I was worried it would have video card issues, but the demo runs perfect.
<doc-saintly> and like I said - it's not a "blank" screen, it's almost like it's pre (or just after) GRUB
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: if you're not seeing any grub stuff coming up, then I'd say it might be a grub thing
<doc-saintly> does putting in a boot CD and saying "boot from hard disk" have any special effect? Will it use its own version of GRUB?
<frogonwheels> hmm.. possibly, or it might just chain bootloaders
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: from the boot CD you could set it up to point to your partition
<doc-saintly> Hrm, I may try these - but unfortunately I'm tempted to just try Xubuntu / Mint. I was hoping this would be a more common problem
<monocrack> hola
<frogonwheels> doc-saintly: gl
<monocrack> teengo un problema con la reproduccion de videos en kubuntu
<doc-saintly> Thanks for your time frogonwheels
<frogonwheels> yw
<ybit> #kde-usa has been created
 * ybit is looking to organize the USA kde efforts
<Delemas> I've Kubuntu 11.10 installed in virtualbox. I've got a shell and deluge running. X keeps growing to fill all memory and getting killed by the kernel out of memory handler every couple days. Any idea on workarounds?
<ybit> Delemas: i don't have a workaround but i'm interested in hearing what you find
<Kell_> hello
<Kell_> how this function?
<seshagiri> i made a UI in which there are two spinboxes. I set its max-min values and all. But when i print its values it is returning 0. I  declared like this :- width = new QSpinBox; and called the value like width->value(); What ever value i give it is returning 0. Any ideas?
<seshagiri> sorry wrong channel. Apologies
<kell_> Hola
<kell_> hej bjorn
<pvivek> i had installed ubuntu-desktop in kubuntu. But now everytime i boot into plasma by default Nautilus opens with home directory. I checked in the system Settings>Startup , there's a script file
<pvivek> "gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh" was running in the startup. I removed that entry and then restarted the system, and again the same prob, then i go again and check the entry is again inserted.
<pvivek> Would be very glad if someone can help me out
<FloodBotK1> pvivek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<howlymowly> hi people. short question: I installed a python-pyopencl via apt-get which automatically installs the nvidia drivers
<howlymowly> I now have the problem:   I can not remove those drivers without removing the package" kubunut-desktop" at the same time
<howlymowly> any idea?
<BluesKaj> howlymowly,  how would python-pyopencl install nvidia drivers ?
<howlymowly> BluesKaj: it does that by default
<howlymowly> but I have an ATI card
<BluesKaj> that makes no sense to me
<BluesKaj> 'whydid you install python-pyopencl anyway ?
<howlymowly> I thought this did not matter until I restarted my system and now do not have access to opengl anymore
<howlymowly> BluesKaj: because I wanted to try it out
<howlymowly> BluesKaj: I think it would already help, if I could just purge the nvidia-common package without automatically removing kubuntu-desktop
<tsimpson> howlymowly: don't remove nvidia-common, though you can remove everything else that contains "nvidia" in the name
<howlymowly> tsimpson: my problem is:  since I installed these drivers, my openGL doesn't work anymore
<BluesKaj> tsimpson,  why not if he has no need for nvidia drivers
<howlymowly> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual is what I get for example running glxgears (which did work before)
<Sentynel> howlymowly: the nvidia driver package is nvidia-current, not nvidia-common
<howlymowly> ahh..  ok..   I'll remove that then..  let me try out arestart
<tsimpson> BluesKaj, howlymowly: the nvidia-common package don't actually contain nvidia drivers, just the mechanism to detect which nvidia driver is required
<Sentynel> nvidia-common is supporting utilities which are required by all *ubuntu-desktop packages for driver detection
<tsimpson> so don't remove that one package, but all the others
<howlymowly> kk..  thx..  I'lll report in a few minutes
<BluesKaj> Sentynel,  the nvidia-current is a driver for paricular graphics cards, but i I understand why keeping the coomob files is important , typical of kde to link files in that manner
<tsimpson> it's used by jockey to detect which driver to install (if any)
<howlymowly> alright, Sentynel, tsimpson BluesKaj  thx @all  seems like removing nvidia-current and nvidia-settings was enough :)
<howlymowly> glx extensions are back
<howlymowly> i guess the fact that python-pyopencl automatically installs the nvidia drivers clould be called abug
<tsimpson> bug #763457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 763457 in pyopencl (Ubuntu) "pyopencl falsely depends on nvidia-current" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763457
<BluesKaj> there are too many illogical (to me) links like that in kde , just try to get rid of nepomuk and akonadi and see what happens
<tsimpson> that's more of a KDE SC decision than a Kubuntu one
<dnivra> hello. i recently installed kubuntu-backports. is there a sane way to rollback?
<dnivra> i'm running kubuntu 11.10
<BluesKaj> remove the ppa from your /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> and the apps that you installed from it , dnivra
<dnivra> BluesKaj: one question before I do so-my original desktop settings have disappeared. I had lots of notes and folders. anyway I can get those old settings back?
<dnivra> else I'll probably rollback
<BluesKaj> did you upgrade kde , dnivra ?
<dnivra> i ran sudo apt-get upgrade and restarted.
<dnivra> let me check if something wasn't installed.
<dnivra> ah i see-some updates weren't pulled in.
<BluesKaj> dnivra,  to upgrade kde from the backports you have to run , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , so your upgrade didn't complete , if upgrading kde is what you were trying to do
<dnivra> running a dist-upgrade now.
<dnivra> BluesKaj: it's working fine now but some desktop effects don't work. is it because of the inherent nature of backports or does opengl/xrender work fine in the current state of backports?
<dnivra> weird. it seems to be working now :/
<BluesKaj> dnivra,  desktop effects depends a lot on your graphics card and drivers , if you had desktop effects working fine previous to the upgrade , they should do the same afterwards , which they are obviously doing now :)
<Nine_9> hey guys. do you know what's the file used to store the style and colors settings?
<ybit> #kde-usa has been created to help organize the kde community in the states, hope to see a lot of you in there!
<ybit> </plug>
 * BluesKaj wonders if there's a kde-ca
<genii-around> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca aussi #ubuntu-qc
<elvispresley> hello all
 * genii-around slides elvispresley a coffee
<elvispresley> i want a coffee genii-around
<ybit> #kde-usa has been created to coordinate KDE users in the states, hope to see some of you there </plug>
<moj0rising> Hi, there. I was wondering if anyone knows how to turn off those darn ~backup files kate creates with every document.
<moj0rising> I've searched google and haven't found anything useful for some reason. I'm a long-time KDE user and this has always bugged me. I'm wondering if preventing those back-up files is even possible.
<Peace-> moj0rising: mm wait
<Peace-> moj0rising: have u tried to set stuff like this http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/09/plasma-desktopB10412.png ?
<moj0rising> ah! Cool. I saw that but for some reason I didn't really get what that dialogue was saying...
<moj0rising> .. Cool! I bet that did it. checking...
<moj0rising> Looks like we have no more back-up files! Thank you, Peace-!
<Peace-> moj0rising: good
<jEhrichs> is there a "save way" to downgrade from 4.8.2 to 4.8.1 or 4.8.0? I need to do some benchmark/testing to figure out why nepomuk is so slow suddently
<Peace-> jEhrichs: of course first you need to remove all kde packages
<Peace-> remove the repository ppa taht contains kde 4.8.X
<moj0rising> jEhrichs: Maybe try this in VMs so you don't have to mess with an existing set-up.
<Peace-> and install again all the kde packages of kde 4.8.0
<Peace-> but that... will be require much more time to reinstall it again...
<Peace-> :D
<jEhrichs> are 4.8.0 and 4.8.2 in different repositories? not sure at the moment. Or can I "pin" stuff somehow?
<Peace-> jEhrichs: are u using kubuntu or other stuff?
<jEhrichs> moj0rising: I#ll do this on my 2nd pc, so if it breaks the system its just a lost of time :) just try to avoid it
<mogliiiii> when will 4.8.1 be rolled out to the official repositories? I have 4.8 at the moment
<jEhrichs> Peace-: kubuntu with backports etc enabled
<Peace-> jEhrichs: kde 4.8.1 it's the last
<Peace-> 4.8.2 it's not out
<jEhrichs> ah shoot. sorry I ment from 4.8.1 to 4.8.0
<Peace-> remove the repository put only the official one
<Peace-> test then you can download the 4.8.0 packages with the repository deactivated
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> remove kde packages
<Peace-> and reinstall kde packages
<jEhrichs> ok I'll give it a try. Hope it helps to find the cause of the slow nepomuk changes
<Peace-> jEhrichs: of course all this stuff is not officail supported..
<Peace-> so if you break your system...
<Peace-> your trouble
<jEhrichs> no harm done in this case. I'm not so crazy to test this on my productive machine :)
<moj0rising> jEhrichs: You probably know this already but I believe nepomuk hsa to build an index when it is first installed. When it's doing this, things are slow but when it's done, the system should operate normally. That could be a source of poor performance and such.
<jEhrichs> yes I know. sadly thats not the cause, something very bad happend between 4.8.0 and 4.8.1 and now we are back to a very slow and unstable nepomuk. While it was running really great (at leats for me) before hand
<moj0rising> Ah. Well,  jEhrichs. Happy testing! Hopefully, you find something to make KDE even faster.   :)
<excognac> ok, guys I am superupset. Why the crash reporting assistant is buggy enough that I am unable to post a bug for a more than a week?
<excognac> please advice me an appropriate forum where i can post this bug which apparently only exist since some update, just as if I were using windows
<excognac> *exists
<excognac> ARRGH bugzilla is so buggy
<excognac> why everybody is so silent now? why is bugzilla is nothing but a big bug itself?
<j2_> excognac: what's going on?
<j2_> excognac: Just got out of a long discussion about that as well. It's amusing that one of the biggest users of bugzilla is the Bugzilla project
<excognac> j2_: I am trying to report a bug with bugzilla, unknown error for 100th time
<j2_> excognac: What error?
<excognac> j2_: KMix crashes non-stop.
<j2_> excognac: what version of KDE ?
<excognac> j2_: 4.8
<j2_> excognac: and you are posting the error on bugs.kde.org?
<excognac> j2_: I am trying to
<j2_> excognac: Alright. So what makes Kmix crash?
<excognac> j2_: generally occurs while an online video is but I'd rather say it happens randomly. Sometimes the machine becomes silent hterefore it's a real KMix crash, sometimes everything goes on (even Kmix)
<j2_> excognac: So you get a popup saying kmix crashed but the sound goes on and yo ucan still interact with kmix ?
<excognac> j2_: my favourite is when nothing audio related runs but it still crashes
<excognac> j2_: well, sometimes yes
<j2_> >_<
<j2_> ok and this happened after an update?
<excognac> j2_: I think so but can't remeber which one since every morning I run one
<j2_> excognac: Ah. Alright. can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list please ?
<excognac> sure just a sec
<excognac> j2_:  http://paste.kde.org/436244/
<j2_> excognac: thanks
<j2_> Where are you getting KDE 4.8 from ?
<j2_> what does apt-cache policy kmix say ?
<j2_> excognac: there?
<excognac> j2_: sorry here 4.8 is from the ppa repos
<j2_> excognac: Alright I'm speaking to the webadmin people from KDE as well
<j2_> what did you do to get an error on bugzilla?
<j2_> The issues with DrKonqui are know and a patch should be coming for them soon
<excognac> j2_: just tried to sen tregular crashreport. how do i get the apt-cache policy/
<excognac> <
<j2_> excognac: apt-cache policy kmix
<excognac> j2_:  lol wrote with capital k http://paste.kde.org/436298/
<j2_> :-)
<j2_> excognac: you have a bugzilla account for KDE ?
<excognac> j2_: i think i do: bugs.kde.org, right? I login, fill the form and unknown error
<j2_> excognac: Ok did you put anything into the form yourself? As in wrote anything or it was all dropdown boxes?
<excognac> j2_: the anomaly occured right after login, I filled the form correctly myself
<j2_> Did you put in the backtrace from the crash?
<j2_> excognac: do you know how to pastebin a screenshot?
<excognac> j2_: i think i can find it out, so for the next crash report do you want me to do so
<j2_> excognac: well you can do it now if you like I want to show the KDE bugzilla web team what you are seeing
<j2_> Though if you are not too busy maybe I could convince one to speak with you?
<j2_> excognac: It's really easy with KDE once you have the pastebin Widget
<excognac> j2_: and yes i think i put it to the backtrace. ok. I'll start to try to have crash again. By no means, that would be lovely
<excognac> ok
<j2_> excognac: Well you were getting the error on the bugs.kde.org site right?
<excognac> j2_: exactly
<excognac> j2_: the site comes up in the little window but whatever try leads to an unknown error
<j2_> That doesn't require you to crash. Just to login and try submit a bug on kmix
<excognac> *I try
<j2_> The little window?
<excognac> no, sorry on the website it works ok
<j2_> >_>
<j2_> ok Cod:e:Green
 * j2_ tells the KDE web guys to stand down
<j2_> So where is the bug you submitted?
<excognac> j2_: I mean the tiny window poping up in the crash report. Naturally, the website in my browser works perfectly fine
<BluesKaj> !bugzilla
<j2_> excognac: ok Effectively DrKonqui was doing alot of assumptions on how bugs.kde.org worked instead of using an API
<j2_> when they upgraded bugs.kde.org it totally broke DrKonqui. Totally!
<BluesKaj> !info bugzilla
<ubottu> Package bugzilla does not exist in oneiric
<j2_> !info bugzilla3
<ubottu> bugzilla3 (source: bugzilla): web-based bug tracking system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.3.0-2 (oneiric), package size 2957 kB, installed size 18796 kB
<j2_> excognac: So until that is fixed DrKonqui is not going to be useful. The best thing would be to have a cash server that takes the backtrace automatically and stacks it then links it with bug reports
<j2_> but that's needs time to build along with a more complete API for bugs.kde.org so it's a funky situation
<BluesKaj> !drkonqi
<BluesKaj> these factoids aren't up to date or is it me ? :)
<BluesKaj> ok, backtrace
<excognac> j2_:  all right, I acknowledged it. Anyhow, do you have any advice what to read about kubuntu/kde/linux to become more comfortable to resolve problems on my own? I' comfortable with the terminal and other very basic stuff, I don't want to really go super deep into it but it would be very highly beneficial to me to be able to run whatever package, integrate simple hardware (A/D converters and such) etc.?
<BluesKaj> excognac,  if you use the pcm/spdif output then the digital stream will passthru to digital input device/DAC/audio amplifier or similar equipment where it can be converted to analog
<snowmanbamf> wireless problems with kubuntu 11.10!!  need help!
<xcv> hello everyone! can anybody help me with nepomuk/strigi?
<snowmanbamf> firmware missing
<BluesKaj> snowmanbamf,  which wifi chip ?
<snowmanbamf> ???  nub to kubuntu, trying to find the info
<BluesKaj> lspci , look for mobile
<xcv> nobody? :(
<j2_> excognac: depends on the issues that you have but I would say knowing the basic contents of ~/.kde and being able to use qdbus would do you well
<BluesKaj> xcv,  sorry I'm a home user , so i just disable nepomuk
<j2_> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<excognac> BluesKaj: thanks, but the a/d converters are rather for electrophysiological measurements, will look them up though
<j2_> xcv: Perhaps your next question my help?
<xcv> okay, I was just trying it and I realized that I couldn't use AND/OR in queries
<xcv> just one term
<excognac> j2_: thanks will definetly read them
<BluesKaj> electrophysiological measurements ? .heh that's a good one , i thought youwere talking about analog to digital audio :)
<j2_> excognac: do you know dbus ?
<j2_> I mean just basically what it is
<excognac> BluesKaj: no worries, just I'm trying to get close to the set up first in the lab, so it takes time anyhow:)
<j2_> xcv: Ah you were sending in queries? :) try in #nepomuk-kde
<snowmanbamf> blueskaj, having trouble finding it wifi chip.  im not sure if my troubles are coming from my lack of knoladge of browsing this system, or if its just not there..  idk
<snowmanbamf> can you give me an idea of where I might find it
<snowmanbamf> been browsing system settings
<BluesKaj> snowmanbamf,  open a terminal , type lspci , then look in the list for a mobile device
<excognac> j2_:  no, but itlooks like worth a try
<snowmanbamf> :) k
 * BluesKaj use dbus-launch when ssh'd into another pc ...but that about ads far dbus goes here :)
<BluesKaj> as far as
<snowmanbamf> blueskaj,
<snowmanbamf> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<snowmanbamf> thats all I see for wireless or mobile
<BluesKaj> snowmanbamf,  again the the terminal , sudo modprobe b43
<snowmanbamf> blueskaj, command not found
<xcv> snowmanbamf, try sudo su -c "modprobe b43"
<j2_> excognac: it's a IPC (Interprocess communicator)
<BluesKaj> snowmanbamf, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<BluesKaj> aclimatt_,  this isn;t debian no need for sudo su
<j2_> excognac: In other words a way to send communication to a process that is already going. Helpful for getting KDE things to do stuff they were not explicitly programmed to do but also a nice way to get back information about what's happening
<BluesKaj> xcv, ^
<j2_> qdbus is a qtwrapper around dbus that makes it possible for humans to use it
<j2_> Seriously dbus by itself is unreadable without a master's thesis
<xcv> BluesKaj, my turn? :D
<excognac> j2_: i see,  thank you very much for your immense patience and help today
<BluesKaj> snowmanbamf,  then , sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<BluesKaj> snowmanbamf,  followed by , sudo modprobe wl
<BluesKaj>   I have to go ...BBL
<j2_> excognac: The easiest way to get around things would be to just step into the KDE community though. Put Planet KDE on your reading list :)
<j2_> Bye BluesKaj
<j2_> xcv: #nepomuk-kde
<snowmanbamf> xcv, comand not found
<j2_> snowmanbamf: type which modprobe
<xcv> j2_, thanks
<snowmanbamf> y
<j2_> sudo modprobe b43 should not give you command not found
<snowmanbamf> I checked spelling and tried twice...
<snowmanbamf> blueskaj, still installing bcmwl
<snowmanbamf> BluesKaj, finished bcmwl, nothing happened under sudo modprobe -r b43 wl or sudo modprobe wl
<snowmanbamf> just gave me anouther comand propt that's it
<snowmanbamf> wireless antena still wont turn on
<snowmanbamf> anyone got any idea's????
<j2_> yo have a hardware switch on the computer?
<BluesKaj> snowmanbamf,  ok , sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> snowmanbamf,  then , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<snowmanbamf> j2, it's a hot key switch only, no hard switch...
<snowmanbamf> bluesKaj, is that wlan0 with a zero or letter o?
<snowmanbamf> blueskaj, wlanO: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<snowmanbamf> blueskaj, iwlist: unknown command `scanlgrep' (check 'iwlist --help').
<snowmanbamf> hilp
<BluesKaj> snowmanbamf,  don'type the commands , copy and paste them into the terminal
<snowmanbamf> blueskaj, sudo ifconfig, same results.....
<snowmanbamf> blueskaj, sudo iwlist, wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<snowmanbamf> grrr
<snowmanbamf> I'm running a dell latitude d610 if it helps at all
<snowmanbamf> i really like this os and don't want to downgrade......  im having the same problem running ubuntu, kbuntu, and linux mint, all versions 11.10
<xcv> snowmanbamf, is linux-backports-modules-cw installed?
<snowmanbamf> help me with what that is????  nub
<xcv> it's a package, look at software management (system settings)
<xcv> well, i suppose you can access the internet in some other way meanwhile (?)
<snowmanbamf> what would it be under in system settings???  ive got common apperance and behavior, workspace apperance, network, hardware, system admin....  that's it
<xcv> well, first of all
<xcv> do you have a working internet connection in the laptop right now? (e.g. via cable)
<snowmanbamf> can't find anything related to software management
<xcv> wire, sorry
<snowmanbamf> yes...  im using it...  via eithernet cable
<xcv> okay, alt+f2, type kpackagekit and hit enter
<xcv> did it work?
<xcv> well, sorry, if it is 11.10, it should be using muon, right? can you see it in the menu?
<snowmanbamf> nothing happened when I hit enter...  idk
<xcv> okay, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install -f kpackagekit
<snowmanbamf> xcv, workin on it...
<xcv> okay
<tekoholic> Has anybody got any experience with K+1 (12.04) and networked audio via PA?  I can't get it to work, to save my skin...
<snowmanbamf> xcv, done
<snowmanbamf> now what
<snowmanbamf> lol
<xcv> now, we should get rid of muon, i tried it and i didn't like that
<xcv> what happened?
<xcv> snowmanbamf, sudo apt-get remove -f muon\*
<snowmanbamf> xcv, I have a new comand line, but other than that I cant tell anything happened.....  hotkeys for wireless antenna still wont turn on
<xcv> it's normal, you have just installed a package manager, nothing else
<snowmanbamf> ok
<snowmanbamf> removing muon....  which is what by the way???
<xcv> it is a new package manager included in this new version, but in my opinion, the old one (kpackagekit) is easier to use
<snowmanbamf> ok
<xcv> done?
<snowmanbamf> xcv, done
<xcv> can you see software management in system settings (system admin) ?
<snowmanbamf> YAY  :)
<snowmanbamf> xcv, yep  :)
<xcv> let's use it then :).
<snowmanbamf> okey dokey
<xcv> first of all, go to the updates section (left) and check if there is any, they may fix your problem (the easy way)
<snowmanbamf> xcv, i opened it
<snowmanbamf> 380 of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<xcv> LOL any kernel/linux update?
<snowmanbamf> looking...  might take awhile...  lol
<xcv> okay, however, they should be in alphabetic order, look for linux-.......................
<snowmanbamf> is there a way to quick search???
<snowmanbamf> ok
<snowmanbamf> xcv, we got linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic,
<xcv> version?
<snowmanbamf> and this place is about to close....  gotta go...  I'm gonna go see if my friend is home so I can use his internet....
#kubuntu 2012-03-10
<snowmanbamf> version 3.0.0.16.19
<snowmanbamf> ill be back online in about 30.....  or less
<xcv> okay
<snowmanbamf> xcv, you still around???
<xcv> (snowmanbamf) yes
<xcv> (snowmanbamf) did you update them?
<snowmanbamf> no, just got back
<snowmanbamf> haven't done anything
<snowmanbamf> lol
<Guest77497> hola
<xcv> okay, then, try updating those 3-4 you found before
<destroyer-cl> que tal
<snowmanbamf> k
<destroyer-cl> como estan
<destroyer-cl> ¿?
<Unit193> !es | destroyer-cl
<ubottu> destroyer-cl: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<snowmanbamf> xcv, must reboot
<snowmanbamf> xcv, brb
<xcv> ok
<snowmanbamf> xcv, wow...  that took forever!  computer running slow...  no progress with wireless
<snowmanbamf> xcv, I have no option for wireless or mobile broadband now
<snowmanbamf> xcv, you still here???
<ybit> #kde-usa has been created to coordinate KDE users in the states, hope to see some of you there </plug>
<ybit> one of the last plugs for the day :)
<netco0m> ssss
<netco0m> hi
<netco0m> que la xupen y la sigan xupando
<netco0m> grande diego
<netco0m> .l.
<destroyer-cl> net
<netco0m> holiwis
<netco0m> y por que coño algunos hablan con colores
<destroyer-cl> ajjaa
<netco0m> :S no entiendo esto
<destroyer-cl> porque se cambian el color
<netco0m> :(
<destroyer-cl> de las letras
<destroyer-cl> con los comandos
<destroyer-cl> del irc
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<destroyer-cl> boot
<destroyer-cl> callate
<destroyer-cl> xD
<netco0m> si callate
<destroyer-cl> jajaja
<netco0m> ----____------
<destroyer-cl> nos van a banear
<destroyer-cl> net
<destroyer-cl> y aqui si que luego no puedes desbanearte
<destroyer-cl> esto no es un xat
<destroyer-cl> xD
<netco0m> a okis
<ybit> que es callate en ingles?
<ybit> la palabra "callate"
<netco0m> silence
<netco0m> algo asi o no
<destroyer-cl> jajjaja
<destroyer-cl> si
<destroyer-cl> silence please
<destroyer-cl> xD
<ybit> ese es también #kde-es, #kde-ar
<ybit> y #kde-devel-es
<ybit> de nada
<destroyer-cl> hee
<destroyer-cl> no voy a ir a esos canales
<destroyer-cl> pq me mandas
<destroyer-cl> pa alla
<destroyer-cl> xD
<FloodBotK1> destroyer-cl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ybit> no se que "pa alla" es
<destroyer-cl> nada olvidalo
<destroyer-cl> xD
<destroyer-cl> te estas quedando conmigo o algo no
<ybit> jej
<netco0m> que onda
<netco0m> amor homosexual?
<destroyer-cl> jajaja
<destroyer-cl> net callate
<destroyer-cl> o le digo que te den ban
<destroyer-cl> xD
<ybit> españooool
<destroyer-cl> queee
<destroyer-cl> ¿?
<destroyer-cl> deja de hacerme whois puto
<destroyer-cl> xD
<destroyer-cl> puma aqui te hacen whois y de todo
<destroyer-cl> jaja
<destroyer-cl> cuidado
<destroyer-cl> que son unos putos
<destroyer-cl> xD
<FloodBotK1> destroyer-cl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<destroyer-cl> me acaban de dar el segundo aviso al tercero me dan band
<destroyer-cl> xD
<pum4> jajajajaja
<pum4> :O
<destroyer-cl> net donde estas
<destroyer-cl> hablaa
<pum4> net gay donde andas !!
<destroyer-cl> poray anda
<destroyer-cl> xD
<destroyer-cl> ahy un huebo de nicks
<destroyer-cl> conocidos
<pum4> jjajajaaj pero yo solo miro que hablas vos y yo xDª!
<destroyer-cl> es que los demas estan hay
<destroyer-cl> sin hablar
<destroyer-cl> hablando en privado
<destroyer-cl> seguro
<destroyer-cl> y haciendos whois
<destroyer-cl> xD
<pum4> :O
<destroyer-cl> que chuchas estas haciendo net
<destroyer-cl> ya lo hackearon ya
<destroyer-cl> xD
<destroyer-cl> no habla
<pum4> jajajaja
<pum4> ni en el xat habla xD!
<destroyer-cl> esta hackeado por mandar a callar
<destroyer-cl> al boot
<destroyer-cl> xD
<pum4> hahahahah
<netco0m> estaba cagando
<netco0m> jajaja
<destroyer-cl> jajajaj
<destroyer-cl> entro puma
<destroyer-cl> sal vamos a nuestro xat
<netco0m> vamos al box
<DarthFrog> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<j2_> ls
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i want to transfer all my emails from kmail to a remote IMAP server so that i can use other email clients to access my emails. Is this doable?
<j2_> If the remote server can do imports
<TSK> Greetings, folks.  Anyone here using Blender 2.62 on (k)ubuntu 11.10?
<j2_> TSK: Stats say that your outlook is hopeful
<TSK> Hehehe...  I'm already well on track toward figuring out the solution to my issue.  Got pointed in the right direction over in #blender already.  ;)
<j2_> Good channel. That's where I woudl have started
<TSK> Oh yar.  Blender rocks almost as much as Linux does. ;)
<munkherdene> hi
<dnivra> hello. I recently installed kubuntu-backports and now my laptop screen's blacks out if I leave the system idle for a very short time. this didn't happen before I installed the ppa. I check the screensaver settings but didn't find anything there that could disable this. how can I stop the screen from going blank so frequently?
<Riddell> check display and power management settings
<dnivra> i checked the "energy savings settings" and find that only options enabled are "display brightness" and "button events handling"
<dnivra> advanced settings and display settings didn't have anything relevant :(
<Guest69985> hi
<Guest69985> hello
<Guest69985>                         
<cancer> How to run windows files in kubuntu?
<rork> !wine | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daughain> Anyone awake?
<cancer> rork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/877293/ this is responce to "sudo apt-get install wine"
<szal> daughain: the world has some 28 time zones.. so guess again ;)
<daughain> szal, I asked a question, I didnt guess anything. anyway, can you help me edit fstab?
<szal> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<daughain> Thanks.
<cancer> HELP http://paste.ubuntu.com/877293/ this is responce to "sudo apt-get install wine"
<szal> cancer: do what it suggests, and when that is done, run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<daughain> szal, Whats wrong with this nstatement; /dev/sdb1       /media               ntfs    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<szal> daughain: why, what's the error?
<daughain> System keeps looking for the drive named /media at boot. Still cant get the system to show a random usb drive.
<szal> btw, you most probably don't want to mount anything directly to /media, but rather to a subfolder (create the one you want if it doesn't exist)
<daughain> szal, I just want the system to recognize and autom9unt external media. Currently I get told it is oiunted at /, and I cant re3mount it.
<daughain> Sorry for the typos, not used to this kb.
<szal> daughain: that's not a case for fstab, automounting is governed by udisk (or whatever it's called)
<daughain> Ok, so how do I fix this?
<szal> in 11.10 that works like a charm here; if this is 12.04, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<daughain> 11.10 here, and it doesnt work at all.
<daughain> Didnt work in 11.04, upgraded hop0ing that would fix it, and it didnt.
<dnivra> hello. I recently downgraded from kubuntu-backports and now my window switcher and login screen are messed up-neither from backports, nor from 11.10 official repo. i remember that KDE didn't get upgraded automatically when installing backports. is there a similar issue when downgrading?
<daughain> szal, Am I going to need an tab edit?
<daughain> mtab
<daughain> Anyone?
<rork> daughain: I have no experience using config files but have you looked at System Settings > Removable media?
<daughain> rork, Ya, but that doesnt help me mount anything.
<daughain> Can you comment out a line in mtab same as in fstab?
<daughain> brb reboot
<Daughain> Hmmmm......Seems the first usb drive I put in mounts at /, but any after that mount fine.....????
<inline> valaki magyar van?
<szal> !hu | inline
<ubottu> inline: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Eidel> My volume is very low, i only have one volume controller in kmix. How do i add more?
<Peace-> Eidel: alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> Eidel: on a terminal
<Eidel> Peace-: thanks alot!
<Eidel> Wierd that kmix doesnt have all of them
<Peace-> Eidel: it has...
<Peace-> Eidel: you need to configure what you need
<Peace-> Eidel: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/10/plasma-desktopf10412.png
<Eidel> Peace-: maybe it doesnt understand my sound card. I have been through every menu and i cant activate more volume controllers
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Peace-> Eidel: if alsamixer can , kmix can
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hola granpa
<Peace-> Eidel: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/10/plasma-desktopL10412.png
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  hi , lotsa crashes there ...I prefer to use alsamixer for setting up audio ctrls etc
<Eidel> Peace-: i think its the PulseAudio integration which is the problem
<Eidel> Peace-: I dont even have that option :/
<Eidel> Peace-: which version do you have?
<Peace-> Eidel: ok so try to remove pulseaudio
<Peace-> Eidel: pulse could be the problem
<Eidel> But i need pulse for some of my programs
<Peace-> Eidel: i am on kubuntu 12.04 for testing
<BluesKaj> Eidel,  pulseaudio can work if needed ...I'm not a pulse fan, but it's required in my situation...haven't seen pulse crash yet
<Peace-> Eidel: well if you need of pulse just use alsamixer -V all
<Eidel> Peace-: ok, i think im gonna try that version then
<Peace-> Eidel: mmm i am an expert of linux
<Peace-> well not a lots but i use it since 4 years 5
<Peace-> Eidel: this is a tessters beta release .. keep in mind
<Peace-> rebootin :D
<meNtha> hello
<meNtha> my cpu is overclocked 2,4 - 3,0
<meNtha> q6600
<meNtha> and if i try to start my kubuntu 11.10 iw doestn start, just restart
<meNtha> any solution?
<buzzmandt> l
<ep> HP LaserJet p1102w  stopped working a few weeks back after the upgrade to 11.10 (64 bit).   "device not found".    Might be an issue with cups?   I've searched forums, found others with problems but can't fix this without help.  Any help here?
<ep> ep it's usb connected, not wireless
<teodi> hi.. I don't have execute permission for a certain partition, how do I get this permission? chmod +x makes no difference.
<teodi> also, I can't automount without the password of my main login, so my secondary login (who also has sudo access!) can't automount this partition, I always need to provide password of my main login.
<tsimpson> teodi: it depends on what filesystem it is, and how it's mounted. only certain filesystems support file permissions, and removable media (like USB sticks etc) are set to disable executable permissions as a security system
<teodi> tsimpson: it's NTFS, I never had this problem when I automounted my windows partition. Or when I automounted this partition from my main login
<teodi> and I tried to automount it with Sys settings / removable devices / automount on login
<tsimpson> teodi: that applies only to your user, not others
<teodi> tsimpson: I set my settings on this account, I automount it on logging into this account.
<tsimpson> I don't think the executable bit is valid on NTFS, or certainly not with the auto-mounted filesystems
<tsimpson> so root would have to mount it, eg in /etc/fstab
<teodi> that's what I'm searching for, what do I add to /etc/fstab ? I mount /media/Narnia, what about that UUID?
<tsimpson> teodi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#NTFS_Partitions should help, just replace "gksudo" with "kdesudo" and "gedit" with "kate"
<K350> how to change back to kde's default window decorator?
<tsimpson> K350: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Window Manager
<K350> jag kör compiz som fönsterhanterare . Men jag vill ha kde:s fönster dekorerare
<psydroid> hi, does anyone (who is preferably from the Netherlands) have a clue why the application at download.belastingdienst.nl/belastingdienst/apps/linux/ib2011_linux.tar.gz doesn't run and how to get it to run on kubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 32-bit and 64-bit x86?
<K350> sorry
<K350> tsimpson: I'm using compiz as window manager but I want kde:s window decorator
<BluesKaj> K350, system settings>application appearance>style , choose oxygen
<tsimpson> that's not the window manager, just the style
<tsimpson> select KWin from System Settings -> Default Applications -> Window Manager  if you want to use kwin
<psydroid> it had something to do with some font (not necessarily ttf) not being installed, but I can't figure installing which package would solve it
<tsimpson> or just run "kwin --replace" if you just want to use kwin for now
<psydroid> figure out*
<K350> uhm, I dont want to change window manager just window decorator
<DarthFrog> psydroid: And we're supposed to guess which font it was?
<BluesKaj> K350, system settings>workspace appearance
<DarthFrog> psydroid:  When you figure out which font it is, try this command "apt-cache search <fontname>".  It might tell you which package provides <fontname>.
<psydroid> DarthFrog, one minute, I'll tell you if that command works
<psydroid> DarthFrog, it's "MS Sans Serif". on the current desktop running Slackware 13.1 everything works, but I want to migrate things to Kubuntu (or Ubuntu)
<psydroid> apt-cache search can't find this font
<psydroid> so I guess I'll try Ubuntu and see if does work there as a few people have told me
<BluesKaj> wow, dumping a whole desktop over a font
<DarthFrog> psydroid:  Try "sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<psydroid> well, not dumping, but it's for an office environment where things simply have to work
<psydroid> DarthFrog, thanks, I'll try that
<BluesKaj> othe fonts "work" , but to each his own :)
<psydroid> it's already installed
<psydroid> yeah, I have to perform some surgery on kubuntu too, taking libreoffice out because it's too buggy
<psydroid> this is pretty the last big thing I need to get to work
<psydroid> pretty much*
<DarthFrog> psydroid:  Try the installation of the package again and post the output in a pastebin.
<DarthFrog> !pastebin | psydroid
<ubottu> psydroid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to figure out why the external drive is recognized with the USB connection , but not with the SATA. I would reather use the SATA since file transfers are so much faster
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Obvious question, is it plugged in?  :-)  Err, is it connected via eSATA?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  I tried mounting with sata , but it would mount only thru the usb. Odd thing is the internal drive is connected to the mobo with SATA. All the SATA connections are enabled in the BIOS
<DarthFrog> Is the eSATA connection mounted on the motherboard or via a cable from the motherboard to the back plane?
<DarthFrog> Does the system see the drive when it's connected via eSATA at all?
<BluesKaj> there's no backplane connector , The SATA cable passes thru a knock-out on the back , directly to the mobo SATA connection.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  df -h , sudo fdisk -l , show nothing with the SATA
<BluesKaj> neither does the partition manager
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Check the cable connection, check the cable(s).  Something's not making connection.  Could be the port you're using on the mobo.
<DarthFrog> Does the drive work when installed internally?
<BluesKaj> I' in the middle of transferring files atm using the usb connection and best is 5Mib/s from wife's W7 pc
<DarthFrog> Take the dog for a walk and enjoy the day. :-)
<BluesKaj> no dog , but I'll be going out soon to a garage jam and won't be back til much later :)
<BluesKaj> thinking of a sata pci card
<DarthFrog> Highpoint sells pci-e sata cards.
<BluesKaj> pci-e is already taken
<BluesKaj> only one pci-e slot
<mydogsnameisrudy> would like to come and play some with ya BluesKaj
<mydogsnameisrudy> cant get across the river tho ;(
<elkng> when 12.04 will be released ? 01.04.12 ?
<DarthFrog> elkng: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<mydogsnameisrudy> april something i was just told
<luciana> hi
<BluesKaj> mydogsnameisrudy,  that would be cool
<georgelappies> hi all, have any of you seen in umbrello that the attributes of a class do not show in the class view?
<DarthFrog> georgelappies: Hi.  This channel is for Kubuntu support, not programming support.
<georgelappies>  o ok, sorry ;)
<DarthFrog> np
<EvilResistance> georgelappies, try ##programming
<georgelappies> thanks EvilResistance
<georgelappies> i tried to install wine (using the repos and the versions installed by PlayOnLinux) to get iTunes to work. For some reason my display is all weird with windows apps running in wine. I have Dell laptop with ATI display. Any help or suggestions please.
<EvilResistance> georgelappies, iTunes is one of those apps that isnt exactly 100% usable with Wine
<DarthFrog> georgelappies: There is a PPA for wine.
<Riddell> georgelappies: yes there are lots of bugs in Umbrello, I appologise for this but it is short on developers
<DarthFrog> BTW, wine 1.4 was released the other day.  It's not in the wine PPA yet, though.
<georgelappies> EvilResistance: ok thanks, so I need to keep that damn win7 partition on my laptop still. That is the only app I still need windows for. Do you know if it works 100% with a windows xp vm in virtualbox?
<EvilResistance> define "works 100%" with VBox
<EvilResistance> USB compatibility isnt as reliable
<georgelappies> EvilResistance: it will sync my iphone and ipad with itunes?
<EvilResistance> if you can fix the USB connectivity issue, it should, but that's a tiny bit harder on linux
<EvilResistance> you're better off keeping Windows for iTunes
<EvilResistance> without VBox in the way
<Riddell> georgelappies: there are of course many fine music players for Linux, such as Amarok
<Riddell> iTunes may have locked you in through music shop purchases I guess
<georgelappies> DarthFrog: Are you referring to a seperate PPA for wine in kubuntu alone? So it is more frequently updated etc? If so should I search Launchpad for it. I am new to kubuntu so sorry if i ask the obvious
<DarthFrog> georgelappies: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<georgelappies> thanks DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> That page is a bit out of date: version 1.3 isn't beta anymore.  :-)  Presumably wine1.4 will be available RSN.
<artao> hai ... could anyone help me with joystick issues perhaps? the kde joystick calibration utility shows the joystick as calibrated, but games don't see it that way .. ... seriously pulls in two directions in Flight Gear and other games
<dragongirl1> register
<georgelappies> Riddell: No need to appoligise for umbrello, I got all these amazing programming apps for FREE so I understand if there are issues. I am currently second year B.Sc Comp Science so and we are doing Qt at my school so hopefully I will be able to very soon start contributing to the community :)
<Riddell> georgelappies: ah that's exactly where I was 10 years ago when I started maintaining Umbrello
<Riddell> georgelappies: it turned into a 1st class dissertation which won me awards
<Riddell> georgelappies: so if you're looking to get an award winning dissertation it's up for grabs :)
<BluesKaj> there's no itunes for linux ...i find that strange
<Riddell> no we have better applications such as Amarok
<BluesKaj> i'd never use itunes anyway ...amarok isn't ny cuppa tea either ...hate that playlist column on the right , it's clunky and practically useless to me
<Riddell> georgelappies: ping :)
<georgelappies> Riddell, thanks for the guidance. Please see the pm ;)
<jmut> hi. do you have trouble logging in skype today? with windows there is no trouble but linux skype client gets   p2p connect failed
<darthanubis> I have kdenetwrok-filesharing installed but don't see where my kcontrol  access in systemsetting is located?
<darthanubis> does that no longer work in 4.8?
<artao> soooooo .... no joystick help today?
<BluesKaj> artao, haven't seen any requests for joystick help on this support chat since i joined many yrs ago
<artao> well, i'm here now :P
<artao> the KDE joystick app shows the joystick as calibrated, but in games is SERIOUSLY pulling in two directions
<mydogsnameisrudy> wonders if i have a old joystick in a box somewere? lol
<artao> PITA to takeoff and fly, let alone land
<artao> :(
<artao> my joystick is a saitek cyborg 3D. old model. 4 axis, 10 buttons, 8 way hat
<mydogsnameisrudy> are there any ajustments on the joystick?
<artao> nope. digital joystick
<mydogsnameisrudy> ok
<artao> no force feedback or anything fancy
<artao> i HAVE researched this on the interwebz, and it sounds like linux joystick support is rather ... well ... archaic and barely functional :( :(
<mydogsnameisrudy> ya think so lol   im surprised there is anything at all
<artao> that is sad :(
<artao> i was hoping to dump windows altogether on this machine .. guess not yet
<mydogsnameisrudy> well here is your chance to change all that
<mydogsnameisrudy> you could be the joystick guru and change the world ;)
<artao> LOLZ yeah right
<artao> i'm not programmer. at all.
<mydogsnameisrudy> anyone can learn
<artao> true nuf
<pvivek> how to get to kde-configuration menu. I want to remove a script running at startup. I am a newbee. Which file do i've to edit. Would be very glad if someone can guide me
<mrafcho001_> Anybody else have really large panel icons after recent update?
<Guest95645> чо здесь
<mrafcho001_> The icons on my panel are not resizing with the panel height since I did an update this morning, anyone else experiencing this?
<sluckxz> sweet installing 4.8.1 now.
<sluckxz> kde that is...
<shadeslayer> mrafcho001_: try restarting plasma with : kquitapp plasma-desktop; plasma-desktop : ( type that into krunner )
<mrafcho001_> shadeslayer: unfortunately it didnt help :(
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> mrafcho001_: weird, this is oneiric?
<mrafcho001_> yes
<shadeslayer> that was the only thing I can think of ...
<shadeslayer> works just fine on precise
<mrafcho001_> i should say that I am using the PPA for KDE 4.8 (current version is 4.8.1)
<darthness> dear users, can anyone help me with the no wubidr problem?
<darthness> anyone ?
<EvilResistance> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<ken> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/878148/
<ken> It appears that I am being warned that the updates are unsigned
<ken> anyone?
<ken> Hello?
<darthness> ken try #ubuntu
<ken> ok, I usually get help here
<sluckxz> ken: apt-key has been recommended in several pages i saw.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/75565/why-am-i-getting-authentication-errors-for-packages-from-an-ubuntu-repository
<sluckxz> also your uprgrade actually includes an apt update.
<sluckxz> i had this issue recently as well,  didnt run apt-key and i think it may have resolved with the update your hung on.  perhaps just try the apt related stuff first.  those apparently were authenticated.
#kubuntu 2012-03-11
<dez4rk> Sup kubuntu'ers?
<sluckxz> yoyo juzz chillin
<redxii> i just installed kubuntu and ran the updater, it is hung at "Preparing to configure plasma-dataengines-workspace'
<redxii> all the applications are gone in the launcher and made a shortcut to firefox on the desktop  beforehand
<redxii> can't close it or log off
<sluckxz> does alt+2 work?
<sluckxz> or ctrl+alt+f2?
<sluckxz> i have had a couple updates hang for some reason as well.
<redxii> yeah
<sluckxz> i got past hung updates by killing the process deleteing lock files and redoing it with apt in a console
<sluckxz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/89401/first-update-after-fresk-kubuntu-install-hangs-because-of-dpkg-now-what
<redxii> where is the lock file located
<sluckxz> i forgot try to run apt-get dist-upgrade and tell me the error and i can google it for you if you want
<sluckxz> /var/cache/apt/archives/lock ?
<sluckxz> nope thats not it
<redxii>    /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dez4rk> Package/Software Issue! I can't install any packages or remove, or anything.. I get this error no matter what command I run. And, I also can't use Muon because it errors out... How can I clear this error?
<dez4rk> E: The package virtualbox-4.1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<sluckxz> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<sluckxz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841672
<sluckxz> basically says grab the .deb and install it yourself
<dez4rk> That's not the problem
<dez4rk> I have virtualbox installed
<dez4rk> I can't install anything else
<EvilResistance> pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<redxii> what commands do i run to install the updates again
<dez4rk> http://pastebin.com/t0B4pmLN
<redxii> got it
<redxii> there was another lock file
<sluckxz> cool!
<sluckxz> yea i wasnt sure if you had to delete both or what.  dont really remember that well.
<redxii> i ran sudo apt-get update and install -f
<redxii> well, dpkg --configure -a before that..
<sluckxz> yea sounds familiar,  im sure i'll have to google it again when it comes up.  suppose i could right it down somewhere.
<sluckxz> oh well alls well.. 4.8.1 is nice!
<redxii> muon won't run anymore, crashes
<redxii> still 53 packages to upgrade that's probably why
<redxii> ok there it goes
<redxii> everything's still fucked up
<EvilResistance> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sluckxz> did you use muon again?
<redxii_> getting this now http://pastebin.com/sjvFuyH3
<sluckxz> after i cleaned it up i just used apt in a console to do my updates and it went fine for me.
<sluckxz> sorry man... do it with apt.
<redxii_> i turned my laptop off forcibly
<redxii_> so i didn't see anything you typed in the last few minutes
<sluckxz> im having a problem with muon where i have to alt2 kdesudo to get it to work
<sluckxz> on another install it works fine
<sluckxz> stop trying to update with moun,  use apt.  hopefully they are working on it as muon seems a bit buggy to me.
<redxii_> no kidding
<sluckxz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/855793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 840306 in qapt (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #855793 Muon hangs when using etckeeper" [High,Fix released]
<sluckxz> that was me too a t
<sluckxz> i was using beta 1 and i didnt want to download another iso
<sluckxz> started ignoring muon and used apt and it went away.
<redxii_> brb
<ybit> last plug for the day
<ybit> #kde-usa was created yesterday to help organize the american kde community, i hope to see some of you there
<dnivra> hello. I recently downgraded from kubuntu-backports and now graphic effects, window switcher and login screen are messed up-looks like neither from backports, nor from 11.10 official repo. i remember that KDE didn't get upgraded automatically when installing backports. is there a similar issue when downgrading?
<almoxarife> who used to use dnsmasq who knows how to make the changes needed to 12.04 to get dnsmasq running as previous?
<almoxarife> I like the idea of builtin dnsmasq, I just want my old config back
<ybit> dnivra: i'm sorry i can't help
<ybit> don't want you to think you are being ignored
<ybit> almoxarife: i never used dnsmasq
<almoxarife> ybit: good util
<ybit> i've never messed with dns configuratin
<ybit> plus an "o" in that last word
<almoxarife> ybit: its not really dns as much as caching
<ybit> caching of?
<ybit> i'm not informed when it comes to networking
<almoxarife> ybit: it remembers x ip's of www's you go to, so the process is sped up
<ybit> aha
<ybit> didn't open dns do something like this
<dnivra> ybit: that's quite alright. i've asked this question yesterday but yet to get an answer. i fixed the hideous login screen by changing the theme. but the window switcher and the graphics effects are still the same :(
<dnivra> i'll check again in a while-maybe someone would have answered meanwhile.
<dnivra> thanks ybit :).
<ybit> dnivra: you might have better luck with the mailing list
<ybit> or bugs.kde.org
<almoxarife> ybit: open dns is a server somewhere in the internet, dnsmasq is your local cache, local will always be faster than a trip to a server and back
<ybit> er.. whatever kubuntu uses
<ybit> launchpad or something
<almoxarife> dnivra: what was your question?
<dnivra> almoxarife: I recently downgraded from kubuntu-backports and now graphic effects, window switcher and menu bar of windows are missing. i'm running kubuntu 11.10
<dnivra> i'm just going to try something. be back in a bit.
<dnivra> okay that didn't work. almoxarife i fixed my login screen by changing theme. but I can't enable graphic effects, see the windows I'm switching to in the window switcher and the menu bar of dolphin is missing.
<almoxarife> dnivra: those backport updates you installed are now gone, meanwhile your confs are all depending on the updates, why did you revert?
<almoxarife> dnivra: the menu bar of dolphin is a dolphin configuration
<dnivra> two reasons-one the screen kept going blank when idle for short periods and two the userlist in quassel wasn't being displayed.
<dnivra> i asked about issue one here and well the most obvious solution didn't work-i found that all relevant settings were disabled in the power management or energy management.
<almoxarife> dnivra: screen went black because of the default power management settings, quassel I am not sure about, there is always 'pidgin' , does irc and a lot more
<almoxarife> dnivra: I would restore the backports, those are upgrades/updates
<dnivra> almoxarife: like i said, the defaults in power management settings didn't have "turn off the screen" option check. and I'm not using just quassel-i've an instance of quasselcore running on a server so that I am signed into IRC 24x7.
<almoxarife> dnivra: good luck with the endevour
<dnivra> almoxarife: thanks!
<dnivra> does anyone know the package to which the window switcher belongs to? I'll try reconfiguring it-maybe that'll help.
<almoxarife> dnivra: I dabbled with quassel I never saw the nick list issue
<dnivra> almoxarife: quasselclient in kubuntu backports?
<dnivra> it works fine in the version available in the official 11.10 repo but not in the backports.
<almoxarife> dnivra: kwin or plasma-desktop, got it , kwin, killing plasma still leaves me window switching
<dnivra> great! kwin it is then.
<almoxarife> dnivra: yes, had all the ppa's tagged, ran into a issue finally with broken dependencies with libc6
<dnivra> almoxarife: thanks for the tip on the dolphin configuration! the menu bar was disabled in ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc
<dnivra> got it back now.
<almoxarife> dnivra: cool
<almoxarife> dnivra: install 12.04, why fix the old one??? fix the new/last one from ubuntu
<dnivra> but 12.04 isn't out yet is it?
<dnivra> it's still in beta right?
<almoxarife> dnivra: it is
<dnivra> oh! okay. that's news. upgrade time then!
<almoxarife> dnivra: yea, beta, but you got issues with 11.10 that are as close to beta as it can get
<almoxarife> dnivra: and yes, I get lots of little crashes, nothing significant
<almoxarife> lots is the wrong word, I get some
<dnivra> so it's not officially released eh? then i better not recommend it to others.
<almoxarife> dnivra: its not official release, it's the wild wild west version, after this its just a tool
 * dnivra is having second thoughts now.
<dnivra> i think i'll upgrade after I finish my bachelor project-it doesn't work, I'm sunk. i guess i'll try troubleshoot the issues.
<phunyguy> is there a way to use smb shares in amarok?
<phunyguy> besides mounting the traditional way? (like gvfs/smb)
<phunyguy> i can browse the share in dolphin, but how do i get that to carry over into amarok?
<dnivra> phunyguy: maybe you could mount the samba share during boot time by adding an entry to /etc/fstab and ask amarok to watch the directory where you mount the samba share?
<phunyguy> dnivra: that was my question, a way to do it without the traditional fstab way
<phunyguy> like in reg ubuntu, there is the ~/.gvfs folder
<phunyguy> was wondering if there is something similar in kde
<phunyguy> this is a laptop, and i want to access my main music library without copying it locally on the laptop
<phunyguy> manage the collection, etc.
<dnivra> just clarifying-you wanted to know alternative way to gvfs/smb. by this you mean, you want to know if you can mount the share in a method other than "smb://<host>/path/to/share" right?
<dnivra> because AFAIK smb://host/path/to/share isn't attached to any directory under /.
<phunyguy> right, i am trying out kubuntu after bein a regular ubuntu user for a while, and I liked gvfs...
<phunyguy> in regular ubuntu if you browse a samba share without actually mounting it, it shows up as a folder in ~/.gvfs
<dnivra> ah okay you want an alternative to gvfs :). no clues there-i know /etc/fstab can do it :)
<phunyguy> like if you go to nautilus and in the location bar type smb://10.0.2.3/share, it puts "share on 0.0.2.3" in ~/.gvfs as a folder.
<phunyguy> suuuch a dealbreaker... lol
<phunyguy> I am not always at home, and when at work if the entry in fstab isnt accessible, it seems to lock my system.
<dnivra> and I can't connect to any samba share I use right now so can't help out now either :/
<phunyguy> maybe my library management needs a rethink
<dnivra> well well what do you know, purgin kde-window-manager fixed the problem with the window switcher and graphics effects
<dnivra> ah i see. i guess kde-window-manager-gles wasn't installed and so no effects, eyecandy etc.
<almoxarife> I can't find how to remove the lock-screen coming out of a suspend, any help?
<redxii> i have a intel hd 3000 gfx card and i get a black screen
<redxii> nomodeset is horrible and other kernel parameters make things worse, like no usb or other devices
<bigbrovar> Hi guys
<almoxarife> redxii: I assume your graphics drivers are current?
<redxii> i installed and updated it
<redxii> kubuntu 11.10
<bigbrovar> since upgrading to the latest kde 4.8.1 updated backported to kubuntu 11.10 using the backport ppa, I found that I have to manually start akonadi
<bigbrovar> I don't know what the problem is. Is anyone also facing similar issues?
<redxii> my monitor turns off before kdm
<redxii> it's not blank but completely off
<almoxarife> redxii: would you say your install is still virgin or have you dabbled in fixes?
<redxii> virgin
<almoxarife> redxii: can you access the machine ?
<redxii> im on it
<almoxarife> so you have graphics
<redxii> if use nomodeset i can't use anything other than 1024x768
<redxii> if I use anyything like pci=noacpi or anything else, some functionality is lost
<redxii> like right now i don't have usb support
<almoxarife> want to try a few things? non aggressive
<almoxarife> redxii: you need acpi
<almoxarife> first, can you pastebin your xorg.0.log?
<almoxarife> I can show you the simple way to get it into pastebin
<redxii> i can do it
<redxii> well hold on
<redxii> i should boot without using any 'fixes' so i can get a proper log
<almoxarife> redxii: true
<redxii> brb
<redxii> the .old log wouldn't have it either so i have to do it again
<redxii> http://pastebin.com/nJh01nUi
<redxii> http://pastebin.com/7iFJ3c3X
<almoxarife> redxii: you have both onboard and a card for graphics, yes?
<redxii> no
<redxii> only the integrated one on the cpu
<redxii> Intel HD 3000
<almoxarife> redxii: ok, what type of monitor?
<redxii> it's a laptop
<almoxarife> redxii: ok
<almoxarife> redxii: which?
<redxii> lshw output in the other pastebin url
<redxii> i'm guessing it is trying to use a mode that isn't compatible with the monitor
<redxii> like a wrong refresh rate
<almoxarife> redxii: would you like to update all your graphics to the current out on the street? I noticed my opengl issues went away once I did the same?
<redxii> ok
<redxii> well i tried seeing if there was an updated driver but got was '11.04/11.10 should work in intel hd graphics'
<almoxarife> I will give you a ppa and you need to add it, you must allow it to update all the graphics it sees fit, don't pick and choose
<redxii> ok
<almoxarife> redxii: ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa                     https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<almoxarife> redxii: you know how to add a ppa?
<redxii> yra
<redxii> yea
<almoxarife> redxii: ok
<pvivek> In Kubuntu, i've somehow disabled the windows list showing in the bottom panel. In the sense if i open dolphin, chromium, i can't see their entries in panel using which i could minimize,maximize.
<pvivek> i would be very glad if someone can help me out
<almoxarife> pvivek: you are missing the 'task-bar' widget
<pvivek> almoxarife: thank you, i'll add it now.
<almoxarife> task manager.................. waitttttttttttt
<almoxarife> too late
<pvivek> almoxarife: thanks a lot, i fixed it
<almoxarife> pvivek: I gave you the wrong name for the widget, its 'task manager'
<almoxarife> pvivek: cool
<pvivek> almoxarife: i was able to figure out that much, i knew i was missing a widget, i thought it was windows list :P
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, I have disabled the task-manager-widget. :)
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: nice. I just feeling having it is comfortable, not to minimize or shift tabs which i can do using alt+tab, but i can be aware of all the open applications
<almoxarife> pvivek: does dragging the mouse to the top left corner do anything on your machine?
<Graf_Westerholt> Pici, to me, it is more comfortable to us the „Present Windows“ that I have activated at the top of the deskotp.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek
<pvivek> almoxarife: i haven't set anything for it, i can if i want to
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, give it a try.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: sure, right now!
<almoxarife> Graf_Westerholt: thought of moving the whole bar to the top? I like mine on top for some reason, don't like to look down maybe
<Graf_Westerholt> almoxarife, I have the panel at the top, but no task-manager.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: Present windows is not a widget?
<almoxarife> Graf_Westerholt: I see, I like to see what's running at a glance
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, of course it is not a widget.
<Graf_Westerholt> You have to set it in system settings, pvivek
<almoxarife> pvivek: present windows and desktop are two good features, I couldn't live without them
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, go to the „Workspace“ settings.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: okay
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek actually it is „screen edges“.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: you mean K>System Settings>Workspace Appearance?
<Graf_Westerholt> No, „Workspace Behaviour“.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: oops, dumb me, got it
<Graf_Westerholt> Press ALT+F2 and type in „screen edges“. That is more fast.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: yup i set the left top screen edge to present windows, and said apply. but it ain't working
<Graf_Westerholt> Move your pointer to the left top screen edge.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: yup i did that :P , no it ain't working.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: should my graphic drivers be installed for this action to take place?
<redxii> no luck
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, it should work out of the box.
<Graf_Westerholt> Did you move your pointer as far as  you can to the edge?
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: yes i did, i have used these settings in other comps, it doesn't seem to work. would it be disabled anywhere?
<redxii> i bet if i recompile the kernel from vanilla sources it would work, because i had a similar problem on a really long time ago i had to compile a new kernel in Ubuntu to get video to work properly without parameters or settings changes, but i shouldn't have to do that
<redxii> how about that
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, do you have desktops effects turned on?
<almoxarife> redxii: notice any diff?
<redxii> every time i try to use ubuntu.. black screen, spending hours trying to fix it
<redxii> no it still doesn't work
<almoxarife> redxii: pastebin kern.log please
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: yup my desktop effects is turned on. and the funny part is in screen edges, the other settings, switch desktop on edge is working properly
<Graf_Westerholt> How many windows do you have at the moment at your desktops?
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: 4 desktops
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: sorry sorry , you asked for windows right. I have 5
<redxii> too big for pasetbin
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, it should work. :)
<redxii> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ldkk6bjksk32lv5/kerlog
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: i know it should , but it isn't :( and also i have one more problem. I have 4 virtual desktops. I have created shortcuts to navigate through them, and i have given the animation as slide. But it won't slide only
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: in the sense, it'll just change suddenly, no sliding animation.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, maybe you need the driver from your manufacturer. With my system, it is working out of the box, with a NVidia-card.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: i also have NVidia-card, i think i haven't installed the drivers yet. Am searching for the driver i had saved in my system long ago :P
<Graf_Westerholt> You do not have to need to do that.
<Graf_Westerholt> Kubuntu can install them for you automatically.
<Graf_Westerholt> Type „driver“ into the klauncher.
<almoxarife> redxii: noapic option, tried it?
<redxii> no
<redxii> it might work but it may disable something else
<redxii> that's why i want to fix it without parameters
<almoxarife> redxii: you have a parameter already, the 'virt=7'?
<redxii> i dunno i don't see it in the logs but X is running on 7
<almoxarife> redxii: its in the kern.log
<redxii> u mean vt.handoff=7
<almoxarife> redxii: Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic root=UUID=97c6eaa2-4753-430a-97ea-26cec9c16cb6 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<redxii> yeah
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, what are you doing?
<redxii> i could try noapic but i think that's the one that disables power management.. from prior experience a long time ago
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: i found my driver. I tried to run it getting this error. Trying to fix it. http://pastebin.com/2XNQVCnD
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek you should read what I write.
<almoxarife> redxii: remove the 'quiet splash'
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: oops, sorry. Got it.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek …
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: I am not able to find Klauncher. I mean its neither opening in alt+f2 nor in synapse
<Brently> i need help. wanting to install kubuntu 12.04. but wanting to use older versions of network manager and plasma network widget that worked better... how do i do that?
<Graf_Westerholt> By pressing ALT+F2 klauner starts, pvivek.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: When i do that i can see run klauncher. When i click on it nothing happens :|
<Graf_Westerholt> You have to type!
<Graf_Westerholt> You do not know klauchner?
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: unfortunately no :(
<Graf_Westerholt> How do you manage to run with KDE?
<Graf_Westerholt> Press ALT+F2 and type „driver“ and hit enter.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: Sorry, didn't get you
<Brently> isnt alt-f2 like the 'run' window in windoze?
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: OMG! I am nuts, sorry sorry
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: klauncher - alt+f2 (Didn't know the name of it)
<Graf_Westerholt> Brently, no klauncher is much more then „run“ from windows.
<Graf_Westerholt> !klauncher
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: got it. Thanks a lot. Its downloading and installing now. Why was i doing things in the wrong way :( i learnt now.
<Brently> so, how do i use the nice newest kubuntu 12.04 but replace some buggy packages with older ones that worked?
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek you did it wrong because you did not read anything about how to use KDE and Linux.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: yes, i haven't read. Will read it now :)
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, with klauncher you can do a lot.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek you can use klauncher as calculator.
<redxii> no good it went by way too fast
<Brently> say for instance, in 12.04 I want to use network manager and bluedevil from 11.04??
<Graf_Westerholt> You can use klauner to convert currencys or meter in inches.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: I have been using klauncher for many purposes, like execute commands, run applications, poweroff, reboot. Had forgotten the name.
<almoxarife> redxii: what went by?
<pvivek> even calculator ya
<redxii> the terminal text
<Graf_Westerholt> klauncher: „10°C in F“ try it :)
<almoxarife> redxii: can you access the 'display' settings? which is set as the default?
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: How did you give the circle on top of 10
<redxii> it just shows settings.. it's stuck at 1024x768 because of nomodeset
<Graf_Westerholt> Shift + 1, but I have the Neo2-Layout, pvivek.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, on QWERT is is left from the „1“.
<almoxarife> redxii: you did not remove 'nomodset'?
<Brently> in 11.04 I could pair my blackberru, and use it to tether over bluetooth and it worked great. seems to be broken in 12.04. must be a new kde 4.8 bug. four distros with the newest kde all have broken bluetooth and network managers.
<redxii> my monitor turns off without it
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: Didn't get this point on QWERT is is left from the „1“.
<redxii> i can't see anything
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek QWERT is the normal keyboard-layout.
<almoxarife> redxii: off or into power save when idle for some time?
<redxii> it immediately turns off when kdm starts
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, hit the key left from your „1“ with holding shift.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, did you get it?
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: Sorry, i didn't get this part  „1“ . you mean shift+1+left. Sorry if the question seems too dumb
<Graf_Westerholt> No!
<Graf_Westerholt> The TAB-Key!
<Brently> shift plus the key next to the 1  ~
<Graf_Westerholt> The TAB-KEY is locatet left from the „1“-Key!
<redxii> i'm gonna try something else
<Graf_Westerholt> Brently, it is not ~ at my keyboard. Seems there is another layout.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: you mean this symbol tilda "~"
<Graf_Westerholt> Nope.
<Graf_Westerholt> Your layout seems to be different from mine.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: okay the key below ~ is Tab
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, I cannot tell you because your keyboard-layout is different from mine.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: i'll try to figure it out. Thanks, probably i'll start using a different layout from now on. thanks
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, what layout would you use?
<Brently> can i install 11.10, mark some packages to be kept, and then do a dist-upgrade?
<Brently> i just want 12.04 with working packages for some things from 11...
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: I haven't tried out any other layout other than the default one, i'll try out and choose the one which i like
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: one more doubt, In additional drivers i can see 4 options. http://pastebin.com/xMua0CBe. Should i activate all 4 or just the last one?
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, you you know why there are different kinds of layouts?
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, I believed you had already installed the driver.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: By the way you're asking, i feel different layouts are used when you're doing differnt kind of work, probably one layout is suitable for normal use, one for calculation and stuff
<Brently> keyboards from different manufacturers and different areas of the world..
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: i did, i did the first option, i was thinking before restarting should i do others too.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, of course you should use „recommended“.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: Ya got it.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, you cannot install different versions of the driver, of course.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: got it
<Satisfied> hey guys, just installed kubuntu for the first time but when trying to run firestarter (firewall) it spits up a message that this kernel doesn't support iptables...... is that normal for a kubuntu cd install?
<Brently> how do i install the latest kubuntu, and replace some packages with ones from an earlier release?
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, and different layouts are for different keyboards. Of course in Germany we have keyboards with ä, ü and ö. You do not need that in other countries.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, it a silly idea to just use another layout!
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: oh oh okay, i got it now.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, I use the Neo2-Layout which is for german. It is optimize for typing german.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: ya got that after you told me. Thanks a lot.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: Will restart comp and will be back in 2 mins
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Brently> how do i install the latest kubuntu, and replace some packages with ones from an earlier release?
<Graf_Westerholt> Brently, I do not think that this is a good idea and I do not know if that is possible.
<redxii_> wel...
<redxii_> how can i manually set the mode?
<pvivek> Grap_Westerholt: WOAH!!! My desktop got new appearance now, thanks a lot. The effects are working :)
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek great!
<Brently> for example QT 4.8 has a bug. someone posts a patched version in their ppa. how do i replace the one installed with the patched one?
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, what Kubuntu-Version are you using?
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: 11.10
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, ok
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: Present windows is now working, and yeah its a lot comfortable and nice ui.
<Graf_Westerholt> Brently, just wait, Kubutu will update automaticaly.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek :)
<Brently> so just wait for the bug fix to trickle down stream?
<Brently> so far the network manager bluetooth tethering is broken. and items remain in the task bar after closing still
<Brently> when will 12.04 be finished and released?
<Graf_Westerholt> Brently, in 4.2012, of course.
<pvivek> Brently : 4 refers to 4th month of the year , april . 10 refers to October.
<Brently> ah
<Brently> so i installed 11.10. and when i update the kde to 4.8 some things break like network manager. so how can i update to kde 4.8 but KEEP some packages older versions?
<Graf_Westerholt> Brently, I told you I do not think that you can do that.
<Graf_Westerholt> KDE 4.8 depends on packages for 4.8.
<Brently> so i should quit trying to have the latest kde and just wait for the work to be finished
<Brently> wait until its included in the next official release...
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: "how to use linux and kde" - google?
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, why?
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: No i am asking you, you pointed out that i was doing things wrongly because i didn't read it, where to find it?
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, sure. But why that search string?
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: Where else can i find it?
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, you know how to use a search machine?
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: Search machine == Search engine?
<Graf_Westerholt> Right.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: well yeah i have basic knowledge
<Graf_Westerholt> So you know that normally you will only get results with exact that string.
<Graf_Westerholt> That means you will not get many results.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, if you want to know how to install the nvidia driver, I would search for 'kubuntu driver nvidia'
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek of course without the '
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: got it , i instead searched for nvidia drivers for linux :( i mean yes i've to optimize the way i search.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek a search engine is no human who can understand a sentence.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek Instead you should use only keywords.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: ya ya i know. got it
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek of course you can use other keywords like install
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: But if you want to learn to use kde. You have to type something like this only right. How to use kde.
<Graf_Westerholt> There is a very good german wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<redxii> well thanks for your  help
<redxii> unless someone has any other ideas, i'm gonna say.. fuck linux
<redxii> also sometimes takes several reboots to get the wireless to work
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: So this could be a right place to start off http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: So this could be a right place to start off http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek Yes, if you can understand german.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: *first one typed by mistake.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek, I think that is a good idea.
<Graf_Westerholt> I never read this website.
<Graf_Westerholt> I never read a complete tutorial. I read the part I want to know.
<Graf_Westerholt> Of course I searched through all settings of KDE to know where to find something.
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: I feel That's the right way when you want to get things done. Otherwise there are so many things to learn, it would take a hell lot of time. Just my opinion
<Graf_Westerholt> Right, you need a lot of time. But later you are faster because you know already.
<Brently> what kde version is in kubuntu 11.10?
<Graf_Westerholt> 4.7
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: Thanks a lot for all the help. I am very glad. I learnt a lot of stuff.
<Graf_Westerholt> pvivek :)
<Brently> will it eventually update to 4.8 in kubuntu 11.10?
<Graf_Westerholt> Brently, I do not know.
<Brently> have you seen the bug where things stay stuck in the task bar after being closed?
<Graf_Westerholt> No, I have not.
<Brently> open several applications. close them all. and sometimes they will still be in the task bar even after closing. then clicking on the kicker menu clears them from the task bar.
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not use the task-bar.
<Brently> i like the icon-only task widget for the panel.
<Brently> anyone here testing out kubuntu 12.04??
<redxii> can anyone else help me
<redxii> kdm causes the monitor to turn off (black screen) unless i use nomodeset
<redxii> but i am locked to 1024x768 if i use nomodeset
<redxii> i need a true fix without using kernel parameters
<redxii> piece of shit os
<pvivek> Graf_Westerholt: I somehow have disabled the time and date which is displayed in the panel. I am not able to figure out how to fix it
<rork> pvivek: right click the panel (i.e. the toolbox at the right) > add widgets > digital clock
<pvivek> rork: thanks a lot :)
<almoxarife> ok, so now that everyone finds 'dnsmasq' the sexy answer to caching I was wondering where I am suppose to make the changes to dnsmasq.conf (does not exist)?
<Tm_T> &deop Tm_T
<nirald70> hi newbie here have a simple problem in my kubuntu
<nirald70> can anybody help me
<Peace-> !someone | nirald70
<ubottu> nirald70: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<nirald70> @ubottu tenks ok
<nirald70> does kubuntu have a problem in a lenovo g475?
<Peace-> nirald70: wtf what problem
<szal> nirald70: rule #1: BE SPECIFIC, for pete's sake
<nirald70> Peace - i install it in my laptop but on the first tym it restart all i got is just a freeze of my system
<nirald70> ok szal
<nirald70> my problem is that i've install it as a dual boot to my windows7, but after i restart all i got is hang/freeze on my system nothing happens
<Peace-> nirald70: choose the kernel recovery
<Peace-> it will try to boot without graphics stuff
<Peace-> see if it says something
<Peace-> take a picture or paste a log
<nirald70> ok will do that and will be back here.... another is that before i install kubuntu is that ive install other linux distros too, and have the same problem it just hangg/freeze after restarted
<Peace-> nirald70: it's a kernel problem
<Peace-> nirald70: your hardware is not recognized well
<nirald70> so it means that linux have a problem in a dual core amd?
<Peace-> nirald70: i guess it's not the dual core
<nirald70> because in my old amd laptop any linux distros is working great
<nirald70> so what it is?
<Peace-> nirald70: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11330488&posted=1#post11330488:grin:
<almoxarife> anyone else caught in the dnsmasq dilemma? can't configure it anymore in 12.04? if you have any info I would appreciate it
<Peace-> !pangolin
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Peace-> !pangolin| almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: please see above
<almoxarife> Peace-: I am not using pang.... , I am using 'precise'
<Peace-> 12.04 it's not supported it's beta
<almoxarife> Peace-: I am not looking for help with the app, I am wondering if anyone else has seen the issue, and I got it, yes its 12.04
<Peace-> almoxarife: so ask on #ubuntu+1
<tsimpson> they have (now)
<almoxarife> Peace-: I did, graci
<Peace-> yw
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<phoenix_firebrd> kmix crashes after changing the number of channel
<awake> useless chan, useless distro
<awake> phoenix_firebrd, all things crashes in kubuntu
<Peace-> awake: you are useless
<phoenix_firebrd> awake: sorry, i want to differ
<awake> Peace-, maybe
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: tried veromix?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: btw run kmix on konsole
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: that created a bigger problem
<Peace-> and see wht it says
<awake> best solution: format and install ubuntu :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: after uninstalling it, amarok's volume control doesnt work
<Peace-> awake: ok please dont' spam here
<awake> oh, sorry
<Peace-> awake: and btw kubuntu here works fine
<awake> that's not spam
<Peace-> yes it is
<awake> that's reality :)
<Peace-> awake: for you
<awake> yes, for me an Canonical
<bazhang> awake, do you have a kubuntu support question
<Peace-> awake: of course...
<awake> ops, sorry
<bazhang> awake, do you have a kubuntu support question
<awake> oh, not right now
<bazhang> awake, this is NOT the channel for chit chat or rants
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i uninstalled and deleted even the config files of veromix, is there any other thing i can try?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: well you can use alsamixer -V all on konsole
<awake> bazhang, okay
<awake> copy that.
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: but if your run kmix on konsole you can see why it's crashing
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: what does that V for
<Peace-> visibile all
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ok then what?
<awake> anyway, I used kubuntu for months
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: set the volume
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: No, why does kmix crash?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i tried the strace, i cant get anything
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: i dunno untill you run it on konsole and get the crash
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: you mean should start kmix from console?
<Peace-> awake: kubuntu is rock solid here.
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: +1
<awake> Peace-, i'm so happy for you
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<awake> but my experience whit kubuntu was bad as hell
<Peace-> awake: so comes here and say install ubuntu because kubuntu suck it's not a mature approach
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: he he, if i had got the error message i could have tried to troubleshoot myself, but nothing
<Peace-> awake: ok post your problem\ crash and do report
<Peace-> !gdm
<awake> Peace-, I've done it
<awake> months ago
<Peace-> ok link me the report
<Peace-> i would like see it
<awake> noone cared about
<awake> bah, now is too late
<Peace-> link me if you have done
<Peace-> i guess you have not done and i guess you are not a canical guy
<Peace-> that it's what i think
<awake> sure that i'm not a canonical guy
<Peace-> so or you write to solve your problem
<Peace-> or just exit
<Peace-> and get a life
<awake> oh, I have a wanderful life
<awake> :)
<tsimpson> please try to stay on topic
<awake> *O
<awake> ookay, so, enjoy your crashes
<awake> see you later
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i got the crash report , do you want to see?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: you should report but if you want see me
<Peace-> i will
<Peace-> *you want to show me
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ya, you could also check if the crash report is complete. here it is http://paste.kde.org/437318/
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  also i am using 64bit OS
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: reading
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: take your own time, i will wait
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  does alsamixer open inside the terminal ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:ya, without any problem
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the problem is only that kmix crashes when i change the channel example from stereo to 5.1
<BluesKaj> ok, then alsa is ok ...could be a kde problem
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: it should be only the kmix, i am sure about that
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  analog or digital ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: analog
<BluesKaj> 5.1 that is
<BluesKaj> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: creative soundblaster
<BluesKaj> what abou the sound , does it crash ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: pulseaudio is rock solid
<BluesKaj> ok , good
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: just to test removing pulseaduio you get the crash?
<BluesKaj> then it's probly kde graphics thing
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: removing pulseaudio? i dont understand
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: apt-get remove pulseaudio
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya maybe
<BluesKaj> Peace-, doubt if it's a pulse problem
<Peace-> BluesKaj: #19 0x00007f6036e68c1d in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse.so.0
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i get something in the konsole shall i paste?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: that removes pulse from your system
<Peace-> you can reinstall then
<Peace-> if you need it
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: but veromix worked fine
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: if veromix works fine just use it then...
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  for some reason i uninstalled it, wait
<kpanic> bla
<kpanic> who watching the foot
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  #30 0x00007f6038a71cc2 in kdemain () from /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/libkdeinit4_kmix.so
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: check this out, you too BluesKaj http://paste.kde.org/437324/
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: shall i purge and reinstall kmix?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: but if veromix works why you have to do this?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i like the default kmix
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: i guess it's better do a crash report
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: or ask on #kde
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: should i install the debugging symbols and produce a crash report again or  this is fine?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: amarok volume problem is gone, now works fine
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: omg, kmix is pulling the entire desktop
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  , no need to remove kmix , just hide it in the system tray . It's basically just a gui for alsa , anyway.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: where does the config file of kmix exists?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what are those files in home/.pulse/?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,   ~/.kde/share/config/kmixrc, but I wouldn't fool with it if i were you
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i will backup and try
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  it's really not necessary , if the music plays , why worry about a gui crash that wiil eventually be fixed anyway
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i like to if it is a local error or a global one
<BluesKaj> if it was global your music woyuldn't play
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i mean if the problem exists for others
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: got some erros
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/437330/
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: http://paste.kde.org/437330/
<BluesKaj> well, getting all tied up in knots over a gui crash is not my idea of a big problem...anyway i have to go do some errands ..BBL
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: thank you
<bmoez_> how to use kde without OpenGL and XRender ( in 2D)?
<bmoez_> in kde configuration system or by commande line?
<tsimpson> as far as I know, just uncheck the "Enable desktop effects at start-up" box in System Settings -> Desktop Effects
<bmoez_> that will not stop using of 3D
<bmoez_> just some effects
<tsimpson> then uncheck the other boxes
<brian_> Hello. Does this work?
<BluesKaj> brian_,  yes , does what work ?
<brian_> This program (like Xchat). I guess it does. I've just installed Kubuntu 64 bit. I have sound with Skype and the usual alarms but Amarok, VLC, Clementine do not play mp3s and/nor video files.
<BluesKaj> brian_,  install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<brian_> I've done that and Medibuntu too
<BluesKaj> have you relogged in
<BluesKaj> ?
<brian_> relogged?
<brian_> Rebooted?
<bmoez_> like i said that will not to stop using openGl or XRender
<BluesKaj> n o ,just logout and back in
<brian_> Ok, I've rebooted a few times since installed
<BluesKaj> vlc needs a little bit of configuring under tools ,and amarok configure as well , altho i don't use amarok much
<wabs> Morning everyone
<BluesKaj> vlc>tools>preference>audio , brian_
<brian_> I don't know Amarok but it's in this system. I do like Clementine however. But in Ubuntu, on the same machine, I've never had this problem.
<locsmif> How can I open more than one file in Kate?
<locsmif> Each time I open a file, it replaces the previous
<brian_> locsmif, if you press CTRL+F, do you get another tab?
<brian_> Sorry, +T
<brian_> not +F (search)
<locsmif> brian_: hmm nope
<brian_> Ok, sorry.
<locsmif> I can keep starting kate instances from ALT-F2, but when opening from Dolphin the current file edited by Kate is closed and the new file is laded
<locsmif> loaded*
<locsmif> brian_: np, thanks for the tip :)
<brian_> When I use Dolfin I hit CTRL + T and get another tab
<brian_> Maybe you have to get the tab before
<locsmif> brian_: ah wait, no, Kate apparently works with the files currently open listed in the sidebar
<brian_> ah, Kate is like Gedit in Ubuntu. Sorry, I was confused
<locsmif> A bit unintuitive but if you click "Documents" you get the list
<brian_> The only time I use KDE is in PCLOS. This is the first time I've been able to get a Kubuntu install to connect to the web. So far, with exception to my sound issue, I am quite impressed with Kubuntu.
<tuv0k> does anyone using 4.8 have rt-click nfs filesharing available to them via kdenetwork-filesharing package?
<locsmif> brian_: good stuff
<locsmif> brian_: no driver for your sound card?
<brian_> I have a driver cause I can use skype, I have my logind and alarms, but I cannot play any media files
<brian_> neither mp3s nor video files
<locsmif> brian_: try mplayer
<brian_> hey, good idea
<locsmif> Should have its own libs
<locsmif> So no deps
<brian_> vlc didn't work. That's a first
<locsmif> mplayer might fail more verbosely
<locsmif> heh
<brian_> I like Kubuntu so far but I noticed it has a lot of demands on my graphics
<locsmif> I wonder if you've got problems because of Skype rather than despite of it
<brian_> Tomorrow I'm starting to build a new rig and I'm sparing no expense. I've been waiting 2 years for this. So Kubuntu should run very nicely
<brian_> strangely, skype was not included in the muon list. I installed it through apt-get
<brian_> After installing it worked well. Then skype stopped working. I rebooted and it was fine again
<brian_> brb
<brian_> locsmif, after installing mplayer, vlc, dragon, audactiy, clementine, and amarok all work. :D. Ironically, Mplayer doesn't show up in my menu.
<BluesKaj> brian_,  type alsamixer in the terminal and check the audio chip , that will give us a clue about the audio driver
<BluesKaj> mplayer is a cli app unless you use the gui version smplayer or the other, of  which I've forgotten the name
<brian_> BluesKaj, Kubuntu is very buggy and jittery on this rig. I've got everything working so far now. I'm just testing it a little to see if I'll use it on my new rig. But I'm surprised it is so buggy and jittery. The other OSs I use on this rig run fine.
<brian_> So far I like the layout and the eyecandy. On a better rig it should be nice to run.
<locsmif> brian_: it might have something to with the fact that mplayer installs libdvdcss2 etc.
<brian_> I already installed that through Medibuntu
<locsmif> Hmmm
<brian_> But there could have been some sort of dependency thats in the mplayer package I guess
<BluesKaj> brian_,  I have a relatively old pc here 4yrs , and I'm running 12.04 with kde 4.8.1 ...had only one minor gui crash in the last week , so maybe a kde upgrade is inb order for your setup  , sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade if you're feeling slight adventurous
<locsmif> brian_: maybe libavutil or whatever, who knows
<locsmif> sometimes you need a little luck
<BluesKaj> anyway ...jamtime here ...gotta run .. have a good one
<brian_> Ok, thanks BluesKaj
<locsmif> The interwoven mesh of multimedia crap in Linux Distros usually has me banging my head on my desk
<brian_> lol
<brian_> How do I determine the version I have installed?
<brian_> I just took BlueKaj's advice but it seems I'm already there
<locsmif> see /etc/issue
<locsmif> and /etc/lsb-release
<locsmif> as well as /etc/debian_version
<brian_> Hmmm, I don't have those folders
<locsmif> It's quite unlikely you don't have them, but they're files, not folders
<brian_> wheezy/sid
<brian_> make sense?
<locsmif> brian_: I'm the author of "infobash", see http://www.aptosid.com/debian/pool/main/i/infobash/
<locsmif> brian_: yep
<brian_> Ok, sorry, but I don't have a clue as to what that is
<brian_> think 'noob' :D
<locsmif> brian_: I run kubuntu these days, infobash runs in every irc client, on the shell, and detects your hardware, distro and displays it
<locsmif> Maybe you'll want to use it for yourself or your friends at some point, just a tip
<brian_> How do I use it?
<locsmif> brian_: it's officially distributed with the Aptosid distro (Formerly Sidux), and if you want you can simply wget http://www.aptosid.com/debian/pool/main/i/infobash/infobash_3.45_all.deb and then do sudo dpkg -i infobash_3.45_all.deb
<brian_> I see
<locsmif> It has a man page, too, so... but as dumping your system info in this channel would be verboten, I'd run infobash as a normal user in the shell
<locsmif> There are some forks too, with more features, like Harald Hope's "inxi" http://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<brian_> btw, does 'wheezy' indicate my distro version?
<locsmif> Since Ubuntu is closely tied to Debian, it also has a Debian release name
<locsmif> http://www.debian.org/releases/testing/
<locsmif> "Debian “wheezy” Release Information"
<georgelappies> hi all, where would one turn of the popup showing when the mouse pointer is somewhere on a web page in firefox. the popup shows the name of the site but it is very distracting
<brian_> locsmif, thanks for all your input. I have just another question before I go. Between KDE and Gnome there are a set of programs I like. As for the GUI I like KDE. Is it safe to install Kubuntu and before updating simply remove the KDE programs I don't like, then update, then install the Gnome programs I like, and finally another update?
<brian_> For example, I'd rather have Clementine than Amarok, VLC and Smplayer than Dragon, Empathy than Kapote, etc
<locsmif> brian_: then depends if removing some KDE programs you don't like also involves removing libraries KDE needs
<locsmif> s/then/that/
<locsmif> Otherwise, you should be fine
<brian_> I suspect this might be why the current install has been buggy
<locsmif> apt-get get, aptitude, etc. will probably inform you what might break
<Peace-> brian_: via terminal you can do  what you want
<brian_> and I'd much rather have synaptic than muon
<locsmif> s/apt-get get/apt-get/
<Peace-> brian_: sudo apt-get remove rekonq dragonplayer ; sudo apt-get install firefox vlc
<Peace-> brian_: sudo apt-get remove rekonq dragonplayer ; sudo apt-get install firefox vlc ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<locsmif> brian_: Gnome's GTK libraries are present already anyway
<brian_> Peace, will the OS sort out the dependencies automatically?
<Peace-> brian_: apt does what you want
<Peace-> autoamtically
<brian_> OK, so it is safe then. Cool
<locsmif> brian_: well, you do have to say 'yes' to some things sometimes, be mindful of what you say 'yes' to is all..
<Peace-> the secondo line i have written just remove rekonq browser and dragon player  install firefox and vlc and afte that upgrade the system with the latest stuff
<brian_> I wasn't sure cause in the past I wanted to do a dual install (Kubu & Ubu) and share a /home partition. I was told I couldn't so I thought for the same reason I might cause problems by mixing up the programs within the distros
<locsmif> if you remove a package which has a reverse depend on some library on which another key KDE element depends, apt-get will attempt to remove all of it, and warn you beforehand
<brian_> locsmif, I hear you. I know it's not a perfect world. :D
<Peace-> brian_: you can do that
<Peace-> brian_: i have exatcly that configuration
<locsmif> brian_: :)
<brian_> Really?
<Peace-> brian_: yes i have user1 and user2
<Peace-> just to be sure
<Peace-> but you can use only one user
<brian_> That would be awesome. I'd love to have various OSs sharing a home partition
<Peace-> brian_:  i have opensuse and kubuntu
<Peace-> sharing hte same home
<brian_> It would suit my mood swings, lol
<tsimpson> you don't need to dual-boot for Kubunt + Ubuntu (though I can see why you'd want to)
<brian_> I tried with PCLOS and Ubuntu but it didn't work
<Peace-> btwi use kubuntu because opensuse has not apt
<brian_> tsimpson, I don't like bloated menus
<Peace-> infact the problem is the menu
<Peace-> brian_: btw kubunt can be set like unity
<brian_> I find PCLOS 64 runs really smoothly, but I also like Ubuntu for certain workflows
<brian_> I'm still getting used to Unity. Slowly but surely
<Peace-> brian_: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/11/plasma-desktopnS1838.png
<brian_> Peace, I like the bar
<Peace-> brian_: you can get it in no time
<Peace-> brian_: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/11/plasma-desktopgJ1838.png
<Peace-> brian_: search plasma panel collection
<locsmif> Peace-: sexy desktop
<Peace-> brian_: => http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Plasma+Panels+Collection+?content=147589
<brian_> I'm going to look into that later this week when I build my new rig
<brian_> brb
<Peace-> locsmif: :) it's mine
<locsmif> Peace-: I figured as much; I like the bar below and the relegation of the tray to the top
<Peace-> locsmif: well that is nowardev layout
<Peace-> locsmif: that is my personal stuff
<locsmif> If you can get a Linux box to look like a Mac, I'm sold
<brian_> I wish I could devote more time to learning about this
<Peace-> locsmif: of course you can
<locsmif> Peace-: yours is pretty close
<Peace-> locsmif: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/08/kde-kubuntu-mac-style/
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<brian_> I'm an Instructional Design Manager in an education group and I'm the Education Manager in the education group's flagship center. Our clients study via CALL (Computer Based Language Learning) and so we have thousands of computers. I've often dreamt of using a linux based system with a custom GUI.
<locsmif> Peace-: ty :)
<locsmif> brian_: lots is possible, I used to co-develop for Sidux, and one of the other developers had a managerial position in winery in Australia, and they all used LiveCD based desktops, and they didn't have much breakage for those boxes, as expected
<brian_> I want a GUI to be so simplified that the client can simply click on plasma icons and nothing more
<brian_> I'd like to see workstations running off one pc
<brian_> We could reduce our equipment costs, energy costs, and heat production
<locsmif> brian_: well, you'd need network booting
<locsmif> Linux terminal server
<brian_> I've played a little with LiveCds and use system remaster to create custom distros, starting with 'mini' versions.
<brian_> Yes, a Linux Terminal Server. Thanks, I was missing the vocab
<brian_> I played a little with Puppy. Incredibly fast, but bloated menus
<brian_> I need to combine something like Puppy with a GUI like Peace's
<brian_> I imagine a terminal server with 2 HDDs. One runs the system while the other is synchonistically backed up. In case of a system failure ti would take only minutes to switch HDDs and have the system up and running
<brian_> But alas, I live in China and the Chinese very rarely touch anything other than Windows stuff
<brian_> So finding someone who can do something as simple as install Linux, is difficult at best. All our IT guys have blank stares when you mention Linux.
<brian_> My team runs Linux but I am the only one who maintains our systems
<elkng> brian_: do they buy Windows they use ?
<brian_> Lol, it is almost impossible to buy Windows here
<elkng> brian_: did you say them Linux is free ?
<brian_> I tell them it's free, but they still think Linux today is what Unix was 20 years ago
<brian_> They are shocked when I tell them Mac is Linux, just made expensive.
<elkng> Mac is FreeBSD
<brian_> That would totally confuse them. It's still a unix foundation, isn't it?
<elkng> "Mac is Linux", thats why they are shocked
<brian_> Both FreeBSD and Linux share the same unix roots, don't they?
<brian_> I might be wrong, but that's what I thought
<DarthFrog> Same?  No.  Linux is more SysV than BSD.
<elkng> there are free games for linux also
<DarthFrog> FreeBSD/Darwin is obviously BSD, not SysV.
<brian_> Ok, that's much deeper than I'm familiar with.
<DarthFrog> But both are Unix-type systems.
<brian_> As for games, I found I could make the games typically played on Windows run much much faster on WINE. I found the trick was to use the DSL files from a Windows install.
<brian_> Without the dsl files, I couldn't even get the game to run
<brian_> BTW, a trick I found that works well with the Chinese is to install a Linux distro and then use a Windows looking theme. It takes them a little time to figure out something is not the same. :D
<brian_> Peace, are there any special tricks  need to know to make 2 OSs share the same home folder (partition)?
<henkka_> onko täällä ketään suomesta?
<DarthFrog> brian_: Not really.  Make sure you don't format the partition when installing the second OS. :-)
<DarthFrog> !fi |henkka
<ubottu> henkka: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<brian_> How much space do I need for the root partition. I've been using 15Gb
<DarthFrog> What's the machine going to be used for?
<henkka_> ya
<henkka_> thanks
<brian_> Graphics and a/v editing
<cancer> how to install Nvidia drivers on kubuntu (first time install).
<DarthFrog> brian_: Hmm, might be a bit small if the graphics & A/V files are large, as they might use all the space in /tmp.
<brian_> gimp, inkscape, scribus, Libreoffice, audactiy, avidemux, openshot, pitivi, wings3d, blender, winff, etc
<DarthFrog> !nvidia | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<brian_> I see. I always install /home as a different partition. I thought that would make up for the smaller space. I hadn't considered a temp folder
<brian_> My HDD is a 64Gb SSD
<DarthFrog> You can always make /tmp its own partition. :-)  There are advantages to that, too.  It can then be mounted nodev,nosuid & noexec for security.
<DarthFrog> Having a separate partition for /home is a good idea, I do it myself.  For one thing, it makes re-installing the system much easier.
<DarthFrog> brian_: Do you know how large the graphics & A/V files are?  I think you'll be needing a couple of times larger space in /tmp to manipulate them.  Can you check on a current system to see how much /tmp space is being used?  And you'll need lots of RAM, of course, otherwise you'll grow a beard waiting for everything to swap in and out.
<tsimpson> /tmp is cleared on boot anyway, so it's perfectly fine to leave it on / partition
<DarthFrog> tsimpson: On boot, yes.  But on a server, it's also a way to compromise the system from a poorly written web app.  Thus the noexec, nosuid,nodev mount options.
<DarthFrog> DAMHIKT. :-)
<tsimpson> you can say the same about lots of places
<brian_> On my new system I'll have a 120 Gb SSD HDD. The largest files I work with are about 6Gb but that's quite rare.My other HDD(slave) I use for storage is 2Tb. I'm also going to have 16Gb ram. This stuff is due to arrive tomorrow.
<tsimpson> especially in /var for example
<brian_> The Mobo I ordered is USB3
<brian_> What I can get in China is pretty limited. If I lived in the states I could get higher-end stuff
<brian_> Thanks for all the input and info. It's almost 1am here and I have an early start tomorrow.
<juacom99> Hi, one question: i use WIcd network manager, and i can get it to detect when a network reconnect
<juacom99> any sugessions?
<locsmif> juacom99: not my bailiwick but your question is probably too vague to be of much use to people wanting to assist you with this
<juacom99> ok i'll try to explain
<juacom99> i use WICD to manage my network connections, and from time to time my router stop working and i got to resetit, when the router restart the the network don't autoconnect again and i got to manualy connect it again, i was wondering if there is any way to solve that
<locsmif> ah
<juacom99> better?? :P
<locsmif> juacom99: there is a #wicd channel too
<juacom99> ok i didn't know that, here in freenode?
<juacom99> locsmif: i'll ask there thanks
<locsmif> juacom99: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/preferences.png
<locsmif> There seems to be an option to "automatically reconnect on connection loss"
<juacom99> locsmif: where?? :|
<juacom99> found it
<juacom99> i had it selected fron the begeaning
<locsmif> juacom99: see the screenshot
<locsmif> maybe it gives up reconnecting after a timeout
<phunyguy> my wireless keeps dropping to 1mbit after a few minutes on 12.04. any ideas? A reconnect fixes it temporarily, and its not my router as it does it at work also.
<juacom99> locsmif: let me try something
<juacom99> locsmif: done i didn't got a default connection selected
<juacom99> thanks
<locsmif> cool
<locsmif> np
<netco0m> :D
<cjae> Your default Bluetooth adapter is not visible for remote devices
<cjae> keeps going back to hidden in kde control module
 * rob____ is new here.
<volty> Hi, I'm with Kubuntu 11.10,  kde-4.7.4, 686 platform, krename-4.0.7-1 known to segfault, why there isn't an update? And  can / how I overcome this?
<volty> it was fixed with krename-4.0.7-2
<cjae> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6723303.html where do I find the configuration file they talk about here?
<szal> cjae: (1) where exactly? (2) remember that Gentoo is not *buntu..
<cjae> szal: hci_setup_event_mask(hdev);
<phunyguy> argh!!!! this is really frustrating.  My wifi keeps slowing to a crawl.
<szal> cjae: that's not a configuration file, that's the kernel source code
<cjae> oh i see
<cjae> so recompile
<cjae> This is actually my exact issue   http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?50993-cannot-save-bluetooth-settings
<cjae> brb
<cjae> ok so I figured out that I have a troublesome BT keyboard dongle unplugged it so that only broadcom BT dongle present and now BT will not even turn on
<cjae> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth Controller
<cjae> ok now all of a suffen BT turned on and is working :/
<cjae> ok so I can only send files to my phone via the bluetooth manager? I cant browse it?
<cjae> bluedevil kde 4.7
<phunyguy> is KDE partition manager not designed to be used on SD cards? Only my local HDD shows up in there.
<new2net> If a file's owner:group are new2net:somethingElse, do I have the authority as the owner the change the group to new2net also using chown?
#kubuntu 2013-03-04
<Degru> would anyone like help installing screensavers in kubuntu?
<Degru> run "sudo apt-get install xscreensaver* kscreensaver*"
<Degru> then a bunch of screensavers should appear in the menu under System Settings>Display and Monitor>Screensavers
<Linuxfreak78> Hello all.  I'm hoping someone can offer a quick solution.  When I open a music file, I would like for Amarok to automatically begin playing the audio.  Unfortunately I have yet to find the option to do so.  Any help (including information about a better place to ask) would be greatly appreciated!  I am on KDE 4.10
<andrea___> pessoal, por favor, instalei o ubuntu 13.04
<andrea___> sendo que a minha wireless da marca atheros não aparece aquele icone para conectar às redes wi-fi disponíveis
<andrea___> o que posso fazer para melhorar essa configuração ,pois por causa disso não consigo conectar a nenhuma rede wi-fi.
<andrea___> já instalei outras versões do kubuntu, mas caí no mesmo problema.
<andrea___> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) <- essa é minha placa wireless
<andrea___> hey guys, I have some problem. I'm using ubuntu 12.10 and doesn't appers the networking manager icon on taskbar. It means I can't connect to any wireless connection.  My lspci is: 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) <- essa é minha placa wireless
<goodtime> i just would stick to 12.04LTS and get the updates for like the next 2 years and then get the next LTS ye to come
<goodtime> yet*
<murthy> hello everyone
<murthy> apachelogger: did you merge the tomahawk debian/copyright changes?
<bolapara> hi all.  how do i adjust the permissions that kde automounts usb disks as?  they are not writable by default
<frogonwheels_> bolapara: reallY/ weird.
<frogonwheels_> ?
<bolapara> frogonwheels_:  may be my fault, installed kde 4.10 from repos on my 12.10
<frogonwheels_> bolapara: must be somehow identifying them as cdroms?
<bolapara> frogonwheels_: no it seems to think thye are usb devices
<bolapara> what does the automoutning in kubuntu?
<dangerousice> is there a way to color nano when using it in zsh?
<lacrosse1991> hello, would anyone know how to resolve the following problem?
<lacrosse1991> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<lacrosse1991> im running kubuntu 12.10
<lacrosse1991> have been trying for the past 2 hrs to get a theme installed for kwin, but the QT warning is preventing the compilation of pretty much everything
<phiscribe> lacrosse1991, ive not booted into kubuntu in awhile, but try installing the packages that have the missing headers
<lordievader> Good morning
<Smurphy> Jo.... Good morning indeed... Sunny and no wind ... even if freezing cold :}
<lordievader> Sunny indedd, for a change. Also a bit warmer than a few days ago :)
<Smurphy> It's supposed to be around 8C Warm here today, and in 2 days, 14C :}
<lordievader> Going in the right direction, I'd say.
<Smurphy> ack :)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Graf_Westerholt> hello ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> has anybody experienced desktop freeze? I mean I can click anywhere, and focus on different windows, but I cannot focus inside windows. This happened all of the sudden. Anywhere I click inside a window I get the moving cursor and it moves the window, but no focus on the window elements
<Graf_Westerholt> ovidiu-florin, hit your alt-key ;)
<ovidiu-florin> what was that?
<ovidiu-florin> what kind of saucery is this?
<Graf_Westerholt> While pressing alt, you can move Windows with a click everywhere in the window. Or resize it.
<ovidiu-florin> it worked, thank's Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> was an honor, ovidiu-florin.
<ovidiu-florin> and, I'm guessing it got stuck somehow
<ovidiu-florin> this is magic I tell you
<Graf_Westerholt> Live is magic. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> But now you know how to deal with it. ;)
<ovidiu-florin> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> thank's
<Graf_Westerholt> Press alt and right mouse to resize windows.
<dmatt> Hi, which config file stores system language setting?
<dschulz> dmatt: ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig
<dmatt> dschulz: thanks, I found that one, but it does not solve my problem unfortunately
<dschulz> ok. What's the problem you're having?
<dmatt> raring development does not have language-selector-kde and I am lost as wehere to change system language - ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig does not set system language (for qt applications)
<dmatt> there is qt based bug in slovak system locale https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-28843 but I cannot set something different (there is no system languages module in KCM Locale)
<dmatt> therefore I am looking for config file change
<Torch> dmatt: look into the LANG environment variable
<phiscribe> trying to upgrade with apt-get upgrade and i am getting this error grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem.  followed by found windows recover  found windows 7 loader then done.  after DONE it just hangs.  sits there and never completes.  if i kill it  it leave apt in a funky state.  suggestions?
<phiscribe> this is during the Generating Grub phase.
<phiscribe> man now i cant even open konsole ugg
<phiscribe> well i unplugged my usb drives and tried dpkg from recovery seems to have helped.  the one usb drive was new
<dmatt> Torch: thanks, i solved it with editing /etc/default/locale
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<zoie> hello, how can i save a file in plain ascii in kate?
<yofel> zoie: tools->Encoding. There choose an ISO 8859 one
<mandoguit> or select the format on a per file basis by using "save as"
<zoie> ok
<zoie> but which 8859 is ascii? they're all ascii?
<yofel> they all have the same first 128 characters (= US-ASCII)
<zoie> i need to send a cv in plain ascii, so which one should i use in order to ensure that i'm not using forbidden characters?
<mandoguit> zole:  according to the following article, your/your receivers locale plays a large part in determining that aspect   http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Plain_Text_versus_Locale      something I have never known or read about before  :P
<yofel> zoie: the ISO 8859 differ in the last 128 characters which are regional specific. Usually you'll want to use the one that the person you has to read it uses.
<yofel> except you're writing plain us english without any language specific special characters, then it doesn't matter which one you choose
<zoie> yofel: hm ok, so there's no encoding in kate with only the first 128 characters?
<yofel> not that I know of. Nobody uses ASCII these days. If anything it would be Latin-1 (ISO 8859-1) as english default which is western europe encoding
<ugur> sa
<esing> Hi
<esing> I want to migrate from archlinux (kde) to kubuntu; will my configuration be saved if I use my arch /home partition?
<esing> +for my applications
<avihay> esing: should be, you might need to copy, move or link ~/.kde4 to ~/.kde
<HmpfCBR> Hi, trying to upgrade to calligra 2.6.1 using ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports in quantal, fails since calligra*-data packages are only available in 2.6.0. Anything known about this?
<yofel> HmpfCBR: looking
<yofel> HmpfCBR: the update got stuck in the queue, will be resolved in ~2h
<HmpfCBR> yofel: ok, thx. :)
<daniel> lol
<esing> hey
<esing> Why is the google search "gg:" in kubuntu's krunner not working; is it using another syntax?
<Danmcg92> bud bud
<Danmcg92> Is this where I come to get help and support?
<Fuzzles> i upgraded to kde 4.10 but when i add a widget the menu is really white?
<Fuzzles> anyone using kde 4.10?
#kubuntu 2013-03-05
<murthy> hello everyone
<gschanuel> hi folks :)
<gschanuel> guys.. my touchpad is too sensible... sometimes i'm typing and even if I do not touch it, mouse "clicks" somewhere else
<gschanuel> how can I easily configure it?
<pjdamws> gschanuel: there should be a touchpad program that you can search for, if it isn't installed then do a sudo apt-get install synaptiks
<gschanuel> pjdamws, ok..  i found that kde-config-touchpad is installed (which provides synaptiks) but there is no way to configure "pressure detection" in there...
<gschanuel> also, it says my touchpad can detect 3 fingers, but it's not true.. it only detects one
<pjdamws> when you're in the configuration window on the left side you should see "Touchpad Management" and "Touchpad configuration". Under the management there should be a checkbox that says "automatically switch off touchpad on keyboard activity".
<xavier_> hello
<xavier_> how are you doing
<Queon> Question; I tried using one of the nVidia closed-source drivers available through the additional drivers utility, completely borked my display down to a limit of 600x400; managed to get back to the Nouveau driver that comes prepackaged, but I'm still missing 3D acceleration support.
<Queon> How would I go about fixing this?
<_XeN_> hi everybody
<n8w> .
<esing> Hi
<esing> I installed kubuntu and then updated it using : sudo apt-get upgrade which installed among others a newer linux kernel .. Now since then my system language is no more in german though the kde german language packages are installed. Also my krunner is working properly, it is namely not showing the searching results
<Mamarok> esing: so what exactly is your question?
<Mamarok> esing: the language is set in the systemsettings -> Locale, BTW
<esing> Mamarok, Yes, I selected german as prefered language, but it kubuntu sticks still to english
<Mamarok> good if your krunner is working properly :) or did you mean "is not working properly"?
<Mamarok> esing: changing the language only applies to newly started applications, if you want the desktop to be in German you just log out of KDE and back in again
<esing> krunner worked properly, I must have resized it wrongly so I could not see its search results
<esing> Mamarok, Hmm, after settings the perfered language to german I rebooted
<Mamarok> well, keeping it on top is a good idea so it shows the results
<Mamarok> esing: not rebooting, just restarting KDE is enough
<Mamarok> and you didn't tell which KDE/Kubuntu versions
<esing> kubuntu 12.10, should be kde 4.10
<Mamarok> should or is?
<Mamarok> 12.10 default ships KDE 4.9.x
<esing> KDE: 4.9.4
<Mamarok> you need to enable the backports PPA for 4.10
<Mamarok> see http://kubuntu.org/news/
<esing> Mamarok,  Adding: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to /etc/apt/sources.list and then use apt-get update gives out this error: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  unknown
<Mamarok> what server are you on? Might just be the mirror be a problem. And how did you add it?
<Mamarok> works fine here on the main server
<Mamarok> sudo apt-add-repository is the command to add it, BTW, do not manually add it to your sources list
<esing> Oh, so I can use apt-add or add-apt
<Mamarok> it is apt-add-repository, not the other way round
<Mamarok> the order is important, I doubt add-apt will do anything
<esing> Mamarok, It worked using add-apt
<esing> In the news they wrote add-apt http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10
<Mamarok> erm, that is wrong, I will tell them
<Mamarok> add-apt does exactly nothing, command not found here
<esing> Hm, on my system it worked, weird
<Mamarok> well, apparently it didn't since you had the error above :)
<esing> The error above was happening when I added the backports manually to sources.list
<Mamarok> OK
<esing> I upgraded to kde 4.10, I will  check if I can set it to german now
<Mamarok> there is actually a redirect for both commands
<esing> Ah good to know, thanks
<Mamarok> actually: a redirect so add-apt-repository also works, but the command normally starts with apt-
<esing> Though I changed the system/prefered language to german it still is in english
<esing> I updated yesterday to the kernel: Linux phil 3.5.0-25-generic #39-Ubuntu
<goekhan> hello, i had some windows open, pressed CTRL+ALT+F1, logged in, startx, and now i got a new session but my old windows are gone.
<goekhan> i see the old processes in the system monitor
<goekhan> but i cannot see them
<goekhan> i tried activities, and virtual desktops...but no
<esing> Mamarok, The de is in german now, but the keyboard still in english
<esing> Mamarok, It works now, I had to use the settings in devices/keyboard/set keyboard layout
<esing> thanks
<Mamarok> esing: you are welcome :)
<Ana-45> hola
<Ana-45> como cierro un programa abierto en el wine que se medó bloqueado ??
<DemonWitch> hello
<DemonWitch> where can i get opencl headers from?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> hi Graf_Westerholt
<BadDesign> DemonWitch: apt-cache search ^opencl
<BadDesign> DemonWitch: opencl-headers + nvidia-opencl-dev packages
<BadDesign> If you using PyCUDA or PyOpenCL you might have to install the associated package too
<BadDesign> s/you/you're
<gdg> i m running kubuntu on virtual box...i want to increase my hardidsk space...how should i increase?
<gdg> i m running kubuntu on virtual box...i want to increase my hardidsk space...how should i increase?
<gdg> i m running kubuntu on virtual box...i want to increase my hardidsk space...how should i increase?
<FloodBotK1> gdg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gdg> i m running kubuntu on virtual box...i want to increase my hardidsk space...how should i increase?
<gdg> i m running kubuntu on virtual box...i want to increase my hardidsk space...how should i increase?
<gdg> i m running kubuntu on virtual box...i want to increase my hardidsk space...how should i increase?
<FloodBotK1> gdg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gdg> i m running kubuntu on virtual box...i want to increase my hardidsk space...how should i increase?
<gdg> i m running kubuntu on virtual box...i want to increase my hardidsk space...how should i increase?
<gdg> .,.,,
<grim_> hi kann mir jmd sagen warum kubuntu mir bei der installation kein grub bootloader installiert hat? den hätt ich nämlich gerne
<Rish> i am running kubuntu of virtual box..i want to increse space of my hard dosk how should i do?
<gdg> i m running kubuntu on virtual box...i want to increase my hardidsk space...how should i increase?
<gdg> i m running kubuntu on virtual box...i want to increase my hardidsk space...how should i increase?
<gdg> V
<gdg>  
<gdg> C/
<gdg> v c
<FloodBotK1> gdg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gdg> cv /
<gdg> az
<gdg> A
<murthy> hello everyone
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Rish> ya sorry something went wrong with my keyboard
<Rish> i am running kubuntu on virtual box ...i want to increase HD space...how should i increase it?
<lordievader> Back :)
<BluesKaj> Rish,  https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=41118
<Rish> BluesKaj: well i have already increased the size of my HDD but that size is not visible..they are tellin to use partition manager..can you guide me with that?
<BluesKaj> Rish, best to ask in #vbox
<lordievader> Rish: Have you increased the partition after you've enlarged the drive?
<Rish> well how should i do that?
<lordievader> Rish: Depends on the guest, what guest were you running? Just moved hosts, so I have no backlog anymore.
<Rish> sorry whats guest?
<Rish> i mean i am running kubuntu on mac
<lordievader> Rish: Through a virtual machine right? Or am I confusing you with someone else?
<Rish> no i am on kubuntu through virtual machine
<lordievader> Rish: Ok, so the host is your Mac and the client in this case is Kubuntu. Open the kde partition manager and see if it recognizes the bigger drive.
<Rish> lordievader: wait  a sec..thers something wrong with my comp
<Rish_> _larva: yes it does
<Rish_> sorry
<Rish_> lordievader: yees it does
<lordievader> Rish: Ok, great. I have a feeling that there is empty space on the drive, the space you added.
<Rish> lordievader: so how should i use it
<Rish> ?
<lordievader> Rish: Where are you now?
<asraniel> hi, my gf lost sound over the headphones over night and i have to debug it remotely, any ideas? what could cause this? (i already checked the most obvious things) sound over the speakers works, its not muted
<Rish> i am now mac
<Rish> lordievader: well i alloted the new space but its inaccessible
<lordievader> Rish: Could you show me a screenshot?
<lordievader> !paste | Rish
<ubottu> Rish: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rish> lordievader: well i can u come over team viewer?
<lordievader> Rish: Nope, I cannot ;) Just make a screenshot a upload it to imagebin.
<Rish> http://imagebin.org/249058
<Rish> http://imagebin.org/249059
<lordievader> Rish: Hmm, why do you have 3 diffent drives?
<lordievader> Rish: Anyhow, on the /dev/sdc you want to merge sdc3 with sdc2?
<Rish> http://imagebin.org/249060
<Rish> ya i will like that
<lordievader> Rish: Sdc2 isn't swap?
<Rish> no
<lordievader> Rish: There is no data on sdc3? Because then it is easy. Delete sdc3 and resize sdc2. <-- Make a backup first!
<Rish> no there is no data...wait a sec u will like to see few more screen shots
<Rish> http://imagebin.org/249061
<Rish> http://imagebin.org/249061
<lordievader> Rish: Lets make it easy, pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Rish> lordievader: https://pastebin.com/0p5ZZcKr
<lordievader> Rish: Hmm ok, on the sda drive there is probably a linux install. sdb doesn't have a partition table. And I think sdc also contains a linux install. Am I right?
<Rish> yup
<lordievader> Rish: Ok, and you want to merge sdc3 with sdc1 (sdc2 is just an extended partition thingie, can't explain that very well...)
<Rish> anything will work for me..i just need extra space
<Rish> the other HD is of around 39 GB
<Rish> i want to use that space
<lordievader> Rish: Oh you just want to mount sdb?
<Rish> well...i want only one OS...thats kubuntu...so its ok if i  remove linux from that 39 gb HD....but i want to use that space because i want more space
<lordievader> Rish: Ok, correct me if I'm wrong, what you want is to use Kubuntu which is on /dev/sda, and you want to use /dev/sdc as a data partition? If so (and there is not valuable data on /dev/sdcX), simply delete all those partitions make a new partition on /dev/sdc, and put that in the /etc/fstab file.
<Rish> ya cool i want to do exactly as u told but...can u explain how should i do all these things
<Rish> cause i m a bit new to this
<lordievader> Rish: Have you backup important data? Even if it is not on the drive you edit, it can still be harmed.
<Rish> ya its ok,...no important data
<lordievader> Rish: Ok, in the kde partition editor delete all the partitions on /dev/sdc (<-- this is not the drive with your wanted install, is it?)
<Rish> noits empty..
<Rish> well there is no delete option
<Rish> i mean when i click sdc and go for delete the delete option is unavailable
<lordievader> Rish: Is it mounted?
<RamchandraApte> I don't see a desktop session entry for Kubuntu Active in lightdm.
<Rish> lordievader: it gives me an option to unmount
<Rish_> lordievader: i am sorry i quit by mistake...
<Rish_> please continue
<lordievader> Rish_: You now have an empty /dev/sdc?
<Rish_> but how to delete...i am not gettin any delte option
<lordievader> Rish_: You need to unmount them first.
<Rish_> and i didnt get any of ur msg after the one in which u asked is it mounted...so if u gave any solution aftr tht thn plz send it again
<Rish_> ok i did unmount
<Rish_> now?
<Rish_> i unmounted it now should i delete it?
<lordievader> Rish_: Indeed ;)
<Rish_> done
<Rish_> i have deleted sdc
<lordievader> Rish_: Now you make a new partition, will the partition only mounted under Linux?
<Rish_> means?
<lordievader> Rish_: Hmm, nevermind it is probably a virtual drive anyhow. When you make the partition choose for ext4 or ext3.
<Rish_> free space before and after/?
<Rish_> ??
<lordievader> Rish_: Should be zero, to span the full drive.
<Rish_> done
<Rish_> now apply?/
<lordievader> Rish_: Did you hit apply after the deleting?
<lordievader> Rish_: It doesn't really matter, but it is one of my preferences...
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Rish_> no i didnt apply after deleting
<Rish_> so what shouls i do now...hit apply or not
<lordievader> Rish_: Eh, doesn't matter. Hit apply!
<Rish_> done...now?
<Rish_> i named it new...when i open it in dolphin then i get this error msg  "could not enter
<lordievader> Rish_: Allmost, if you want to automatically mount it on boot you need to add it to the fstab.
<Rish_> but y am i mounting it
<Rish_> i mean i dont want to use linux from that HD...just want to use the space
<lordievader> Rish_: Mount it through the terminal ;) To do so open a terminal.
<Rish_> thn?
<lordievader> Rish_: I'm assuming here it is /dev/sdc1: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt <-- this mounts /dev/sdc1 to the directory /mnt
<Rish_> command not found
<Rish_> ??
<lordievader> Rish_: You are copying it exactly as I type it?
<lordievader> "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt" <- without ""
<Rish_> i think its done
<Rish_> but there was no process shown
<lordievader> Rish_: Correct, mount has no output (unless there is an error). ls -la /mnt should give a lost+found folder.
<lordievader> Rish_: And it should also be at the end of the list if you issue "mount"
<Rish_> ya ohk i got that output
<lordievader> Rish_: Ok, can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" (at least I think that was the command)
<gdg_> http://pastebin.com/EifCd0ra
<Rish_> see the file of gdg
<lordievader> Rish_: Hmm, the uuid's aren't updated. Could you reboot and give me the output again?
<Rish_> k
<lordievader> Rish_: You haven't deleted sda right?
<Rish_> no
<Rish_> defintly not
<Rish_> cause that will cause a big problem
<lordievader> Rish_: That is why :P strange though that only sdc is mentioned, or did you only copy sdc?
<gdg> http://pastebin.com/UJvTRQ1E
<Rish_> sorry didnt get u...what does "did you only copy sdc" mean?
<Rish_> use the gdg link
<lordievader> Rish_: Ah that looks better.
<lordievader> Rish_: Hmm, maybe we should first make a mount dir, where do you want it mounted?
<Rish_> anywhere..wont mind
<lordievader> Rish_: Ok... "sudo mkdir /media/sdc
<lordievader> Rish_: And then "sudo chown <user-name> /media/sdc" replace <user-name> with your user name.
<Rish_> user name of kubuntu?
<lordievader> Rish_: The username you use to login.
<lordievader> Rish_: You made a ext4 partition right?
<Rish_> ext3
<Rish_> u told any 1
<Rish_> i can still change
<lordievader> Rish_: Ext3 is fine too, ext4 is supposed to be a bit faster... Anyhow add the following line to your /etc/fstab file:
<lordievader> UUID=87c6e106-aa9f-4cb6-8036-feeeef722037       /media/sdc1            ext3    errors=remount-ro,user_xattr    0       1
<Rish_> wait...first should i run the previous command
<Rish_> i mean that sudo chown...
<Rish_> should i write that first...or should i join both of them and then write?
<lordievader> Rish_: Join both of them?
<Rish_> should i write them seperatly...
<Rish_> first the previous one and thn the new one
<Rish_> ?
<lordievader> You mean the mkdir one and the chown? Yes, two different commands. Should be two lines.
<avihay> I've finally managed to make ktp  build with kdesrc-build, woho!
<Rish_> where should i do this.........Rish_: Ext3 is fine too, ext4 is supposed to be a bit faster... Anyhow add the following line to your /etc/fstab file:
<Rish_> UUID=87c6e106-aa9f-4cb6-8036-feeeef722037       /media/sdc1            ext3    errors=remount-ro,user_xattr    0       1
<avihay> now if I knew how to do it without having to prefix kdesrc-build with sudo...
<lordievader> Rish_: You did the other things? Open the fstab in kate or something: "kdesudo kate /etc/fstab" and add that line to the bottom.
<Rish_> i didnt do anythin related to fstab...if possible pease tell in sequence what should i do
<lordievader> Rish_: With other things I mean the mkdir and chown.
<Rish_> ya i did that
<Rish_> last thing i did is chown
<Rish_> now whats next thing?
<lordievader> Rish_: You open kate, from a terminal the command would be: kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<Rish_> done
<lordievader> Rish_: Then at the bottom insert the following line:
<lordievader> UUID=87c6e106-aa9f-4cb6-8036-feeeef722037       /media/sdc1            ext3    errors=remount-ro,user_xattr    0       1
<Rish_> donre
<lordievader> Rish_: Save and reboot to verify if it automatically mounts.
<Rish_> done
<lordievader> Rish_: And is it mounted?
<Rish_> how should i check that?
<lordievader> Rish_: Check if "/dev/sdc1" is in the output of "mount".
<gdg> http://pastebin.com/cRs13WKP
<Rish_> check the link of gdg
<lordievader> Rish_: Jup it is mounted, congratz!
<Rish_> now
<Rish_> ?
<lordievader> Rish_: Now, I think you are done... Or am I missing something?
<Rish_> http://imagebin.org/249077
<Rish_> well i cant use that HD even now
<Rish_> i mean the space...i cant make a new folder nor paste anything
<lordievader> Rish_: You are entering lost+found, this should remain a root folder, can you make a folder in /media/sdc?
<lordievader> Gonna grab a bite to eat, will be back in 30~60 min.
<Rish_> wait...in New i dont have any media folder
<phil____> bonjour
<phil____> hello
<phil____> mlkmlk
<Rish_> lordievader: http://imagebin.org/249080
<Rish_> lordievader: http://imagebin.org/249081
<Rish_> this is the difference...
<Rish_> i want to change this
<DarthFrog> Guest44072:  What's your question about GRUB?
<Guest44072> I am trying  to boot Fedora ISO.
<OerHeks> Guest44072, now we really get excited, why do you want to boot Fedora?
<goodtime> heh i just installed 12.10
<goodtime> nice :)
<Guest44072> ISO of Fedora 64 bit DVD. I want to boot this ISO using GRUB2
<DarthFrog> Guest44072:  Perhaps the help you need with Fedora is found on a Fedora support channel?
<lordievader> Good evening
<DarthFrog> Guest44072:  But what happens when you boot off the burned DVD of that ISO?
<OerHeks> Guest22253, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples should do that trick
<OerHeks> err Guest44072 ^ ^
<BluesKaj> Guest44072, in order to boot the dvd make sure your BIOS boot sequence has the cdrom drive first in the list
<DarthFrog> OerHeks:  Kewl!  I didn't know GRUB could do that. :-)
<BluesKaj> grub can't boot i
<BluesKaj> it
<DarthFrog> Live and learn.
<Guest44072> I can't boot the burned dvd. cuz the screen gets struck at boot time. I think its EFI problem.
<OerHeks> Guest22253, i suggest you /join #fedora for those troubles, if the grubguide does not work for you.
<Queon> Question; I tried using one of the nVidia closed-source drivers available through the additional drivers utility, completely borked my display down to a limit of 600x400; managed to get back to the Nouveau driver that comes prepackaged, but I'm still missing 3D acceleration support. (I'm using dual monitors of different overall resolutions, but the both of them were limited down and cloned.)
<Queon> How would I go about fixing this?
<BluesKaj> Queon, i have to ask , are desktop effects in system settings enabled with any options ?
<Queon> A couple of them, but disabling them doesn't fix the issue.
<Queon> 3D acceleration is completely /gone/.
<Queon> Unless it changed location or something, I can't use it; MineCraft crashes on startup with an error involving something along the lines of "OpenGL missing". VirtualBox can't access 3D acceleration for better rendering games in guest OS's.
<lordievader> Queon: Are you running Kubuntu inside VirtualBox? Isn't 3d accel still experimental in VirtualBox?
<Queon> Kubuntu is my host OS.
<Queon> And 3D acceleration for my guests worked just fine before trying that nVidia driver.
<lordievader> Queon: Ok, haven't said a thing.
<lordievader> THe addictions are installed on the guest?
<Queon> Even in new VMs, the problem still persists.
<lordievader> New VM's don't have the guest additions automatically installed.
<Queon> When I got into the infocenter utility, under Graphical Information, clicking on OpenGL gives me an error message as follows "Could not initialize OpenGL".
<lordievader> Queon: Have you installed the 'Gues Additions'?
<Queon> Yes, still not working with 3D acceleration.
<BluesKaj> Queon, which nvidia card and which driver ?
<lordievader> Queon: Does the hardware acceleration work in Kubuntu?
<Queon> 3D acceleration doesn't work on my host, either.
<Queon> I have the nVidia GTX 555M with 3GB RAM, I tried the 310 driver because it was the only listed choice in the additional drivers page.
<Queon> And now I'm short 3D accelleration.
<BluesKaj> to make sure  , glxinfo | grep OpenGL , pastebin the output, Queon
<Queon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588773/
<BluesKaj> Queon, your nvidia driver doesn't appear to b einstalled , have you rebooted since insalling ?
<Queon> The nVidia driver borked my display.
<Queon> I switched back to Nouveau.
<Queon> A few reboots and a lot of documentation later, everything but 3D acceleration works properly.
<BluesKaj> well the the gxlinfo command should show that Nouveau is installed , unless you don't have mesa-utils installed
<Queon> I just installed it to get that bit of paste.
<BluesKaj> Queon, then there's something else seriously wrong , is the graphics card a PCI(e) ?
<Queon> It's a packaged up laptop, AlienWare M14X, I'm not sure what its innards look like because it's still under warranty.
<BluesKaj> it wouldn't have dual gpus by any chance ? like the optimus system on some laptops to save battery power
<Queon> Let me look up the specs for my card.
<Queon> The thing is, it worked properly before I tried the nVidia driver.
<Queon> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-gt-555m Here's the page for my GPU.
<dmatt> Queon: don't you by any chance use xorg.conf  which was created by nvidia driver?
<Queon> No.
<Queon> I'm not using the nVidia driver any more.
<BluesKaj> we usually don't suggest this , but did you try the nvidia proprietary driver from the nvidia site ?
<BluesKaj> Queon,^
<Queon> That's what caused the problem in the first place.
<Queon> The nVidia driver screwed my whole display system up.
<dmatt> Queon: did you modify xorg.conf yourself then? because it is not automatically deleted, when you uninstall drivers
<BluesKaj> ahh , so the additional drivers in kubuntu weren't tried then?
<Queon> dmatt: Yes, I got rid of the nVidia-made xorg.conf file.
<BluesKaj> dmatt, it isn't automatically created , unless you manually run nvidia-xconfig
<Queon> I tried running that utility to try to make my GPU work better with the proprietary driver.
<dmatt> Queon: did you run uninstall and purge to all files of priprietary driver?
<BluesKaj> Queon, did you try the additional drivers in , kmenu >apps> system ?
<BluesKaj> there should be more than one
<Queon> I haven't tried any of the other proprietary drivers.
<Queon> I purged the nVidia driver.
<Queon> OpenGL is still missing.
<BluesKaj> well, my suggestion is to try the other additional drivers
<Queon> It all worked perfectly before I saw fit to try a new driver.
<Queon> I just want to undo what I messed up.
<BluesKaj> and make sure you've updated and upgraded
 * BluesKaj shrugs well, if you won't try them then , good luck
<Queon> Is there absolutely /no/ way to restore OpenGL?
<BluesKaj> yes if you install the rightn driver
<Queon> I'm running the Nouveau driver that came with Kubuntu.
<Queon> And it worked before.
<Queon> It had OpenGL from the start.
<BluesKaj> try the other drivers available , that's all can tell you
<Queon> How helpful...
<FlowRiser> hey guys, know any good recording software for kubuntu ?
<FlowRiser> I want to record my screen
<AbhiK> same here
<FlowRiser> I could probably get around by saving a picture each time my monitor refreshes, but that could take up quite some space O.o
<AbhiK> that's cumbersome
<AbhiK> too much of manual work
<FlowRiser> AbhiK, i already got some scripts i did a while ago to convert some pictures into an .avi file
<AbhiK> yea, but we have to take snaps manually, that's cumbersome!
<FlowRiser> no, you don't :P That's just an interface ... you can use ffmpeg to take a screenshot
<AbhiK> Oh Okay!
<FlowRiser> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Screencapture#FFMPEG_with_x11grab
<FlowRiser> seems that ffmpeg is, in fact the way
<AbhiK> (y)
<FlowRiser> AbhiK, that looks like boobies
<FlowRiser> (.Y.)
<AbhiK> :(
<FlowRiser> AbhiK, don't be sad! You'll grow some, someday :P
<AbhiK> :facepalm:
<FlowRiser> AbhiK, do you know what kamoso does in kubuntu  ?
<AbhiK> i installed it some time ago
<AbhiK> but
<AbhiK> let me recall
<AbhiK> uh huh, i never used it :-\
<AbhiK> don't know why i installed :S
<AbhiK> i don't think it records desktop, FlowRiser!
<FlowRiser> brb, relog
<FlowRiser> AbhiK, you here ?
<AbhiK> yea!
<AbhiK> :)
<FlowRiser> for screen recording you need: ffmpeg libx264-dev x264
<FlowRiser> it's really easy
<AbhiK> i searched over the net
<FlowRiser> ffmpeg -xerror -loglevel info -f x11grab -framerate 25 -video_size 1360x768 -i :0.0+0,0 -dcodec copy -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 -y /home/flow/Desktop/qx11grab-650125.avi
<FlowRiser> that's what i done :D
<AbhiK> i got the same thing
<AbhiK> no software i suppose
<AbhiK> hmmm
<FlowRiser> qx11grab is one
<FlowRiser> but it doesn't work properly
<AbhiK> ohh
<FlowRiser> i had to export that script and got that
<AbhiK> hmm
<FlowRiser> it works amazing :D
<FlowRiser> i can't even tell when i'm recording
<AbhiK> ohh, i'll give it a try
<AbhiK> seriously?!
<AbhiK> wooooowww!
<FlowRiser> and for 1360x768, 30 seconds of recording is 500 kb
<FlowRiser> so pretty amazing :D
<FlowRiser> i suggest making a script and running from a konsole
<FlowRiser> so you can stop it fast
<AbhiK> so much better than many of windows softwares too!
<FlowRiser> AbhiK, yes :D
<FlowRiser> Linux wins, everytime.
<AbhiK> i'm upto customizing my kubuntu desktop first
<AbhiK> :D yeaa!
<FlowRiser> AbhiK, in the next couple of weeks there'll be some new themes for the kde-greeter, i'll ping you when they get uploaded :D
<AbhiK> wow, thanks!
<AbhiK> have you used archLinux?
<AbhiK> themes and widgets are great in there!
<FlowRiser> AbhiK, no, i'm using kubuntu 12.10 for now :D
<FlowRiser> but i heard great things about arch
<FlowRiser> I'll give it a go when i have time
<AbhiK> hmmm
<AbhiK> even i never tried it
<AbhiK> a friend of mine uses it
<FlowRiser> it seems that archLinu
<AbhiK> and i see his desktop like thrice a day!
<FlowRiser> ArchLinux's kde works faster than ubuntu's
<FlowRiser> or so i've heard
<AbhiK> and it gives me goosebumps
<AbhiK> :D
<FlowRiser> The quest for the perfect desktop never stops.
<FlowRiser> Do you know any good video editing software on linux ?
<FlowRiser> i don't need fancy stuff
<AbhiK> na...
<AbhiK> well, Avidemux seems pretty simple, FlowRiser.
<AbhiK> and a good one too...
<FlowRiser> AbhiK, thanks, will look into it :D
#kubuntu 2013-03-06
<alainus> i want to try KDE but I'm not sure whether to do a full Kubuntu installation or just install kde according to http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/10/19/how-to-install-kde-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-12-10/ ... what's the best option ?
<alainus> i'm also a bit unsure about it because of kubuntu not being officially supported ... does that have any considerable negative consequences for a basic user like me ?
<FlowRiser> alainus, what are you using now ? ubuntu 12.10 with unity ?
<alainus> FlowRiser: yes
<alainus> i don't like it very much. i used opensuse with kde for a while and i liked that more
<Subfusc> alainus: so, support. Mostly for a user system, its a joke. Speaking about "support" for ubuntu with unity will likely invoke more FUD than any good points
<Subfusc> alainus: in other words, no. It has no considerable negative consequences
<Subfusc> alainus: if you like you can even install kde on the install you have right now.
<FlowRiser> alainus, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<FlowRiser> it'll install everything
<FlowRiser> you can also run with unity side by side
<FlowRiser> if you have the unity-greeter, just choose from the little thingy on the right of your username kde-plasma and then log in as usual
<alainus> Subfusc, FlowRiser : i read somewhere in askubuntu about a person having trouble with it's documents and applications getting "messy" after doing that .. (this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/99718/how-to-make-multiple-des-less-messy-specifically-kde-on-ubuntu)
<FlowRiser> alainus, i have no problems with the above method
<FlowRiser> alainus, ofc, unity always has given me errors
<FlowRiser> alainus, but kde works like a charm
<FlowRiser> also, take note that your default will still be unity
<FlowRiser> and that kde apps have different file path /usr/share/kde4/apps/..
<FlowRiser> so that "messing up" shouldn't happen at all
<Subfusc> I think he is talking about menues and general applications
<alainus> but just to be clear on something, there's no real advantage over using ubuntu+installed kde and installing kubuntu, other than just being able to switch DE
<alainus> ?
<Subfusc> alainus: nope
<FlowRiser> alainus, nope
<alainus> ok, thanks for the help =)
<FlowRiser> alainus, the kubuntu-desktop metapackage will install everything that kubuntu comes with by default
<FlowRiser> you'll just have to get used to the new apps's names
<alainus> i think i'll just go with kubuntu in that case
<FlowRiser> i.e. terminal is Konsole, gedit -> Kate, and so on
<FlowRiser> alainus, any app you'd have on unity will also work with kde :D
<Subfusc> FlowRiser: well, that might change if this mir crap gets traction
<FlowRiser> what is MIR ? i keep hearing about it ...
<Subfusc> FlowRiser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec
<FlowRiser> oh god.
<Subfusc> yes.
<Subfusc> It's about the worst thing Canonical could do to linux right now
<FlowRiser> X is the single most common thing on linux os
<apachelogger> until we switch to wayland :P
<apachelogger> also I think the single most common thing on linux is the linux kernel :P
<FlowRiser> besides that :D
<Subfusc> and the gnu tools
<Subfusc> ;)
<apachelogger> besides that bash comes to mind
<FlowRiser> and that
<apachelogger> besides that comes top :P
<Subfusc> apachelogger: you have a load of shell replacers
<Subfusc> zsh, clash
<Subfusc> sh
<Subfusc> etc
<Subfusc> or you could just fuck all them and rund emacs
<Subfusc> ;)
<apachelogger> and yet they all speak the same language :P
<Subfusc> but yeah, it seems canonical doesn't want wayland
<Subfusc> which is a hoot, since they have no clue.
<FlowRiser> Subfusc, exactly my thought.
<Subfusc> the enlightenment crew, which is basically made for mobile development even supports wayland
<IdleOne> Please keep the language clean
<FlowRiser> It's like they don't even want to try to make wayland better
<FlowRiser> They just said: "It doesn't meet our requirments."
<Subfusc> FlowRiser: it's not like that, it is that
<apachelogger> like GNOME was created even though there already was KDE? ;)
<Subfusc> TBH, it seems like a powerstatement from canonical and ailenating the rest of the linux community on purpose in order to get ahead
<Subfusc> apachelogger: no
<FlowRiser> Canonical seriously wants to ditch anything the community does.
<Subfusc> apachelogger: you could run gnome applications in KDE, but if this goes the worst way, which is also the most likely way, a wayland application might not run on a mir system
<FlowRiser> And then, instead of being together ... we'll drift apart as a community.
<Subfusc> apachelogger: also, in the begining, both atleast cooperated with freedesktop. Canonical has never had any such intentions
<apachelogger> freedesktop was not funded until much later
<Subfusc> apachelogger: well, for incarnation 2-3 of gnome and 3-4 of kde
<Subfusc> ;)
<Subfusc> FlowRiser: correct. TBH if it wherent for the primus and bumblebee PPA's I wouldn't run kubuntu. :/
<apachelogger> also FWIW in recent years there was more productive cooperation between Canonical and KDE than with GNOME
<Subfusc> apachelogger: yes, the GNOME devs are not nice either. Thats why i run KDE
<FlowRiser> "Ubuntu" means "I am what I am because of who we all are"
<FlowRiser> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu
<FlowRiser> We can just reject it
<apachelogger> FlowRiser: please take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<pepee> so... how do you feel about this?  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNzM
<pepee> 'Ubuntu's Unity Written In Qt/QML For "Unity Next"'. afaik, canonical has been rejecting to use qt since... day 1
<pepee> and suddenly, they say they'll use qt lol
<gosaii> hi
<pepee> hi gosaii
<Subfusc> pepee: the fallback mode was written in Qt
<pepee> but then, why not just use kde? ...
<Subfusc> pepee: but its a new take on the announcement i guess
<Subfusc> most (like me) rage about mir, not qt
<Subfusc> pepee: why not use gnome?
<pepee> seriously, looks like they have too much money in their hands to spend on whatever...
<Subfusc> they're different desktop managers. Which libraries they utilize is mostly irrelevant
<pepee> yeah, but, we really need even more desktop managers?
<pepee> I'm not a coder btw...
<MakiAto> kubuntu is going to becomr the new unity :-)
<greg_777> lol
<MakiAto> whats so funny?
<aye163> hello AL.
<aye163> anybody to talk about AMD Catalyst driver and the current kubuntu release? - please and thank you.
<aye163> am I noticed - or am I doing anything wrong?
<pepee> aye163, just ask
<aye163> Ok, thank you.
<aye163> I have the  13.1 Catalyst driver installed and it works good under gnome. But, I was never able to have it work well under KDE/kubuntu. The symptoms are: slower performance, lower fps and tearing of the desktop. Is there anything I can do to additionally tune up the the driver?
<MakiAto> how do you run tracert on google maps?
<aye163> I have not run it yet, how can I find it
<pepee> aye163, first thing, are you sure the driver is running?
<pepee> aye163, run this in the console:  grep -E 'fglrx|radeon'
<aye163> yes, it work well by all means - glxgears and fglrx_glxgears, plus the AMD Catalyst is functional.
<aye163> OK
<aye163> does it matter that I run grep -E 'fglrx|radeon' in gnome?
<pepee> n, doesn't
<aye163> OK, started the command in terminal and waiting ....
<pepee> waiting what?
<pepee> ah, sorry, mistyped.
<pepee> run: lsmod |  grep -E 'fglrx|radeon'
<aye163> OK, please give the correct version
<aye163> thank you
<aye163> just a moment
<aye163> lsmod |  grep -E 'fglrx|radeon'
<aye163> fglrx                5201123  1756
<aye163> amd_iommu_v2           19098  1 fglrx
<pepee> well, it's OK
<pepee> next time, paste it in pastebin, or here in just one line please
<aye163> yes, the driver works well
<aye163> OK, sorry
<pepee> anyway, I think you have to ask in #ati
<MakiAto> #amd
<pepee> ask there too. sadly, there isn't much people in there...
<aye163> But does KDE wokr 100% with the AMD Catalyst 13.1 as of anybodies experince?
<pepee> from what I've read, no, it doesn't work well for everyone...
<pepee> btw, what gpu are you using?
<aye163> OK, I will try to ask thie qeustion in AMD, do you mean that I would have to file a qeustions/request via their website?
<pepee> #ati , not #amd
<aye163> I am on AMD A10 APU with HD7660G
<aye163> ok, pepee, ATI
<pepee> the IRC channel, #ati
<aye163> yep, I see now
<MakiAto> http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/a-10/images/a10_2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/a-10/&h=371&w=620&sz=45&tbnid=gyASh_zcaC8EVM:&tbnh=72&tbnw=120&zoom=1&usg=__lOdmGJDNVCHRo1YQRBdAzzwczmc=&docid=YAijP1w0_iRgJM&sa=X&ei=PNA2UfK_F8TNOMbzgPAD&ved=0CEQQ9QEwBA&dur=933
<pepee> well, just give them all the info you already gave here, aye163
<MakiAto> can you login to my google mail acount using this link?
<aye163> good picture, but very easy target to hit from down the ground.
<aye163> Thank you pepee, I will try find the ATI channel somewhere
<MakiAto> and it kills people too
<pepee> aye163, type this:
<MakiAto> err i mean terrorists
<pepee> /join #ati
<pepee> MakiAto, so, terrorists are not people?
<MakiAto> nop
<MakiAto> people are civilians
<pepee> what are they then?
<pepee> people are humans
<MakiAto> people are civilians
<pepee> gosh, do you know what a dictionary is?
<MakiAto> military are human ....
<pepee> military are retarded humans, yes
<MakiAto> military are the smartest of all
<pepee> they have brains, but they don't use them, and they let other people manipulate them
<aye163> Maki, this is an old school aircraft - only good for warecraft in the 3rd countries
<pepee> >military  >smartest
<MakiAto> it runs AMD
<pepee> no man, scientists are smart
<pepee> military hardly use the brain at all
<MakiAto> there are military scientists
<pepee> they are near to animals in the scale of species
<pepee> no, there aren't
<aye163> hello, colleagues, please - discuss technology, not war
<pepee> scientists are scientists
<MakiAto> there are military scientists
<MakiAto> .
<pepee> ok, go tell your daddy, child
<MakiAto> many scientific discoveries come out of wars
<pepee> lol
<MakiAto>  war is good you just too naif to get it
<pepee> hah
<aye163> I am a scientist professor, not connected to war at all
<pepee> cool story, bro
<MakiAto> its the truth
<pepee> now go troll someone else
<MakiAto> nuclear energy
<pepee> lol
<MakiAto> microwaves
<MakiAto> radio
<MakiAto> aircrafts
<aye163> Maki, you sound like a 18 yo
<MakiAto> etc etc
<pepee> nuclear energy comes from einstein, a socialist
<pepee> pacifist, and anti war
<pepee> you are just ignorant
<MakiAto> LOL
<MakiAto> you are just retarded
<aye163> Did I hit the target Maki, or may 19 yo
<pepee> poor ignorant kid...
<pepee> I guess your brainwashed daddy tells you these stupid stories, right?
<MakiAto> you are both retarded
<pepee> well, he's just as ignorant as you, MakiAto
<MakiAto> aye163:  is a scientist ROFLOL
<pepee> MakiAto, google "einstein nuclear energy"
<pepee> it can't be so difficult...
<pepee> learn how to use google
<MakiAto> einstein was working for the military
<pepee> lol no
<MakiAto> stfu asslol
<pepee> what are you, 10?
<pepee> go to 4chan
<MakiAto> thats were you come from
<MakiAto> pedofile
<pepee> oh, so you are portuguese...
<MakiAto> nop im from ucrain
<pepee> I shouldn't have argued with a child...
<pepee> anyway, aye163 , did you ask there?
<thechef> I'm annoyed to ask this, but which Display Server Protocol is Kubuntu going to use as main protocol in the future?
<pepee> let's hope wayland...
<lordievader> Good morning o/
<thechef> pepee: yeah
<yossarianuk> ok I have read the kwin dude take on Mir here - http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/03/war-is-peace/   - what will happen with kubuntu then ?
<yossarianuk> i.e if Ubuntu abandon xorg - will kubutu (and other ubuntu based desktops that use xorg) have to add a seperate ppa with xorg ?
<yossarianuk> or is it time to re-base on debian/another distro ?
<BadDesign> Too many unknowns. We wait and see.
<Mamarok> yossarianuk: we are working on that currently, no reason to skip
<Mamarok> and it will not be deployed that fast, certainyl not on the upcoming release
<Mamarok> and not that fast on the desktop anyway, first target is Ubuntu Touch, whcih you don't use anyway as a Kubuntu user
<yossarianuk> thanks perhaps it would be a good thing to have a more qt based system (i.e less gtk apps - nice themes for gtk+qt) - i.e a system that was more packaged for KDE (rather than bolting kde onto the existing ubuntu base)...
<Mamarok> yossarianuk: erm, Unitiy and Mir will use Qt5 in the future anyway
<Mamarok> so if they don't screw up big time there is no reason KDE would not work
<yossarianuk> yes I know - but what I meant was that some package in the ubuntu repo have issues (usualy styling issues) with some packages in kubunu - perhaps having a more seperate base 'could' be a good thing...
<yossarianuk> I really don;t get why anyone would use unity after using KDE..
<Mamarok> :)
<Mamarok> anyways, this discussion is better suited for #kubuntu-offtopic as it is not a support issue
<yossarianuk> ok np.
<Mamarok> and as mgraesslin puts it "Also one should consider that Canonical changes plans for their distribution every other day." so Wait and See is the only option now
<yossarianuk> cool -- was just a general question about the future plans. We have an office where everybody is using kubuntu (so was interested...)  -  as long as my 3d card works at full speed (for home use) I will be happy  (3d game speed is one reason I use KDE - unity/gnome3 do not play games at fullspeed..)
<yossarianuk> cheers
<Mamarok> and just because the ship Mir as default doesn't mean the will stop shipping X, it will just not be default anymore, so there really is noting to worry so far
<Mamarok> the* ship
<Mamarok> they*
<Mamarok> and the first deployment of Mir is unlikely to happen before 2014 anyway, so far it is just a demo
<yossarianuk> (one of the most underwhelming demos ever..) good to hear. Personally I like Xorg ..... Its worked for me for over a decade.  KDE 4.10 seems snappier than windows7 anyway.
<yossarianuk> i'll shut up now.
<Mamarok> yossarianuk: over a decade I don't think so, there was X11 before XOrg
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<d12fk> hi, since i updated to 4.10.00 the keyboard shortcut for lock screen doesn't work anymore. can't find it in the settings anymore. where did it go, where can i find it?
<yofel> d12fk: needs manual config switching, see kde bug 311050
<ubottu> KDE bug 311050 in locker-qml "[Regression] ctrl-alt-l isn't locking the screen" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311050
<d12fk> yofel: thanks, how do i enable it again manually? i used the "Puase" key to lock previously
<yofel> d12fk: see comment #11
<d12fk> yofel: ok thanks again it's working now
<yossarianuk> i have 1 bug (not to serious) - when I unlock my screen  in kubuntu 4.10 there is a slow large black line that goes across the screen (unlocking takes longer than it should also.) - I have a nvidia card .
<soee> how can i restart krunner ?
<kevin_takeshi> I am having few issues with rekonq web browser in my Kubuntu 10.04, Gmail is not getting loaded and at times rekonq doesnt load any page
<kevin_takeshi> I uese rekonq 0.4.0
<hateball> kevin_takeshi: You'd do well to upgrade, rekonq 0.4.0 is rather ancient. as is all of 10.04
<kevin_takeshi> Is it possible to update rekonq package alone?
<kevin_takeshi> I am fine with Kubuntu 10.04
<yossarianuk> kevin_takeshi: if you can upgrade kde on ubuntu 10.04 you would increase the version...
<yossarianuk> Also 10.04  - desktop support ends in April this year
<yossarianuk> your missing out on so much - I personally wouldn;t run anything other than the latest - 4.10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vip> hi there, how to upgrade to raring from quantal?
<vip> simple s/quantal/raring for sources.list is ok?
<vip> do-release-upgrade -c -d?
<yofel> there is kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade in ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt, which does essentially what you just said
<yofel> so either way is fine
<vip> thanks
<volage_abhishek> hello
<DylanCl> Hello, I'm currently playing a game (minecraft) and I want to use keys like 1,4,5 and so on to quickly go trough my hotbar. That won't work tho, I need to press SHIFT + the numbers in order for it to work
<DylanCl> Is there a way I can change that?
<DylanCl> ...$
<gdg> well i am on kubuntu on virtual box but i am not not getting option of wireless connection
<gdg> plz help
<DylanCl> very usefull helpchat
<apachelogger> gdg: you cannot use a different wifi in virtualbox than you are using on the host system
<DemonWitch> i am compiling the kernel, and i have dual core cpu and hyperthreading. should i select 300hz or 1000hz in timer freq? (i read in kernel-seeds that more than 2 cores should be 300hz)
<DylanCl> how can I find my local ip
<techdion> install java mode security?
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> I upgraded kubuntu ot its last version just now, and the updates are up to date
<PasNox> QtCreator package does no longer use the desktop style, is it normal ?
<denis> hi all
<lordievader> Hey denis
<denis> I've a virus (?) problem on kubuntu...
<lordievader> denis: What makes you think it is a virus problem?
<denis> since a couple of days when I go on facebook or on my yahoo page I see a lot of porno spamming messages
<denis> virus, malware... I don't know but there something...
<denis> I tryed to delete completely cache, navigation hystory, cookies
<denis> closed and opened chromium
<denis> and all was ok
<denis> but in a couple of minutes (spent just on facebook)
<denis> those banner did come up again...
<lordievader> denis: Does this also happen with firefox?
<denis> mh
<denis> i don't know
<denis> but I can try
<lordievader> denis: Also check out if there is something funky in /etc/hosts
<denis> no, just localohost
<denis> and
<denis> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<denis> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<denis> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<denis> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<denis> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<FloodBotK1> denis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<denis> sorry :(
<lordievader> denis: No problem, see !paste
<lordievader> !paste | denis
<ubottu> denis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<denis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591069/
<denis> like this?
<apachelogger> denis: what browser and does it happen with another browser as well?
<lordievader> apachelogger: We were getting to that ;).
<lordievader> denis: Have you tried it already in FF?
<apachelogger> <- just curious
<denis> just a sec
<lordievader> apachelogger: Interesting case, eh.
<bruna_crt> hi all, I'm Denis...
<bruna_crt> the problem is only in my wife account
<bruna_crt> so I switched
<bruna_crt> :)
<lordievader> bruna_crt: As in her user account, or does she use a different browser?
<bruna_crt> in chromium there is the problem
<bruna_crt> i'm trying ff
<bruna_crt> ff seems ok...
<lordievader> bruna_crt: If I get it right chrome does it only on your wifes user account?
<bruna_crt> right
<lordievader> bruna_crt: Does it have some plugins that other accounts do not have? (Not sure where chromium stores its plugins)
<apachelogger> chrome://plugins/ and chrome://extensions/
<lordievader> Does chrome store the extensions somewhere in the user dir?
<bruna_crt> hey! I disabled flash player plugin and all seems ok now also in chromium!!
<apachelogger> that's probably because the content was in flash
<apachelogger> doesnt' really solve the problem I guess
<apachelogger> i.e. it's still there, it just not displayed without the plugin
<bruna_crt> so strange...
<apachelogger> bruna_crt: what extensions do you have installed?
<lordievader> bruna_crt: You could try renameing the ~/.config/chromium folder.
<bruna_crt> Adobe Flash Player - Version: 11.2 r202 (Disabled)
<bruna_crt> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<apachelogger> bruna_crt: extensions, not plugins
<bruna_crt> just Save now 3.4
<apachelogger> bruna_crt: try disabling that and reactivate flash
<lordievader> It probably is that save now, it doesn't show up in a quick google search "chromium savenow extension" first link has adware in the title...
<tekkbuzz> flash has special persistant cookies, I forget what they are called.
<apachelogger> sharedobjects
<apachelogger> that's what I'd look into next
<tekkbuzz> there is a flash cookie blocker for ff.
<bruna_crt> ok, flash working and savenow disabled, no banners! :)
<lordievader> bruna_crt: Remove the savenow extension <-- probably adware.
<bruna_crt> http://www.bitdefender.com/VIRUS-1000131-en--Adware-SaveNow-AX.html
<lordievader> Save now isn't even in the chrome web store...
<bruna_crt> it was him!
<lordievader> Brb, got to do some dishes.
<bruna_crt> thanks a lot lord
<bruna_crt> :)
 * apachelogger wonders why we don't have supporter-of-the-year awards
<bruna_crt> bye all
<Kris_CGo> Any kubuntu devs here who know if you're going to use mir or wayland? I'm guessing wayland but not sure.
<lordievader> Kris_CGo: You could ask around in #kubuntu-devel
<lordievader> apachelogger: Are there other <something>-of-the-year awards? dev-of-the-year?
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316234 - check it out if you can
<ubottu> KDE bug 316234 in general "Kate changes owner of editing file" [Normal,Confirmed]
<lordievader> [Raiden]: I can confirm the title, but not the description.
<[Raiden]> ок.
<lordievader> [Raiden]: I can save it, and yes it changes the user. Not sure if I should confirm this bug...
<lordievader> [Raiden]: I'm on 13.04 with kde 4.10.1 btw.
<[Raiden]> me too
<[Raiden]> And I'm not sure that the owner has to change.
<lordievader> [Raiden]: Vim doesn't change the owner. Perhaps kate has a different policy though.
<[Raiden]> i think this not good. One can fail to notice that the owner has changed
<apachelogger> sounds like a bug really
<apachelogger> changing ought not have an impact on ownership
<lordievader> I'd say so to.
<apachelogger> so I guess Kate simply doesn't handle the case where it was able to read the file because of group ownership rather than account ownership
<[Raiden]> bye
<Queon> Moderiat issue; my SD card slot has stopped detecting my cards altogether, I have a way around it through the use of a USB adapter but I want the slot available because it's much more convenient.
<Queon> *Moderate;
<faruk> anybody around? i want to put kubuntu on my laptop, but i was just wondering, if i install the 13.04 alpha now, will it be upgradeable to the stable release when it comes out in april?
<lordievader> faruk: Yes, however 13.04 is not recommended for production machines.
<faruk> perfect, thanks lordievader! it's for my laptop, even if it's a bit unstable i can deal with it for a few weeks if it will be easy to upgrade
<faruk> i just don't wanna be putting 12.04 on it and then having to do a major upgrade in a few weeks
<lordievader> faruk: 13.04 is quite stable. Have it running on my 'home' laptop with KDE SC 4.10.1 :)
<pablo_> #illes_balears
<mrafcho001> Anyone know how I can change a KDE setting from the command line. In particular I'm interested in changing the behaviour of closing the lid on a laptop.
<rberg> have a look in ~/.kde/share/config/powermanagementprofilesrc
<rberg> I have mine set to lock screen on lid close, in that file I see "lidAction=32"
<rats__> hi all
<rats__> off topic but I just went through 4 AT&T tecks trying to sell me a service which included McKaffee antivirus.They all said it could be done on Linux. Last I knew no beans. Has McKoffee got a version for :Linux.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<apachelogger> rats__: mcwhat?
<ovidiu-florin> I got this error while trying to mount an HDD http://paste.kde.org/689120/  what do you recommend?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: boot into windows
<ovidiu-florin> the HDD has a NTFS partition on it, but it has only been mounted via an USB rack on kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> never used on windows
<apachelogger> at some point it did not get unmounted properly
<apachelogger> so now it is marked dirty
<ovidiu-florin> I unmounted it just before I rebooted the computer 5 minutes ago
<apachelogger> to fix that you need to mount it windows and run a check on it from there
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: how could I fix this from kubuntu?
<apachelogger> in that case the hardware may be giving in
<rats__> apachelogger: Overview
<rats__> McAfee Content Security Suite
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: I am reasonable certain you cannot
<apachelogger> rats__: there's no such thing on linux
<ovidiu-florin> oh, crap.....
<ovidiu-florin> great...
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have windows
<rats__> I know but there top level tecks didn't
<OerHeks> McAfee Cloud Identity Manager for Linux :-D
<apachelogger> rats__: it may be that at&t has some opt-in provider-side protection to offer though
<apachelogger> i.e. there are enterprise solutions from mcafee
<apachelogger> whoever those are targetted at servers, not much use on a homesystem that runs linux ^^
<ovidiu-florin> also, does the kernel 3.2 not support SATA hot swap?
<ovidiu-florin> 3.5 supports it, but how about 3.2?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<rats__> ty
<faruk> is Kubuntu 13.04 alpha 2 not out yet? i can't seem to find it
<OerHeks> faruk,  see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RaringRingtail/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<keithzg> Didn't want to intrude on actual #kubuntu-devel discussion, but apachelogger I'd like to chime in that at least one standard Kubuntu user (myself) appreciates having a fully-featured packaged manager GUI out of the box. Moreover, I have seen the lack thereof confuse folks.
<keithzg> Admittedly this is basically one data point (ie. anecdotal evidence I've directly observed or have an opnion on).
#kubuntu 2013-03-07
<faruk> OerHeks, thanks!
<urlwolf> what does it mean for kubutu that ubuntu is switching to qt?
<afiefh> Hello, I'm trying to install Steam on Kubuntu 12.10, but apparently it depends on zenity which somehow prevents its installation
<phiscribe> ubuntu and qt:  http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2010/10/20/ubuntu-and-qt/
<samskiter> hi, im having trouble logging out or shutting down from kde
<samskiter> (... and perhaps related: the muon software updater doesn't work)
<samskiter> or does anyone know how i can log out of kde without using the GUI?
<unheeding> is there a kubuntu raring room?
<Unit193> unheeding: All of raring is in #ubuntu+1
<Queon> My SD card slot has stopped detecting cards for some reason, any of you wouldn't happen to know I way I can find out what's wrong, would you? I have a way around it using an SD/USB adapter, but the card reader is much more convenient.
<skitta> help
<ADmad_> guys the link for "12.04.2" on this page http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04.2-release  should probably be change to something better than https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/FIXME :)
<tsimpson> ADmad_: you should mention that in #kubuntu-devel
<ADmad_> tsimpson: will do, thanks
<unheeding> okay that was really annoying.  my locale got set to chinese and wouldn't stop
<Volstar> hi, I wonder how Canonical decision to use MIR will affect Kubuntu (if it will at all). Wouldn't there be a need to mainatin custom Qt and gtk packages, because official ones will be patched for MIR?
<W8uiE5> when i start firefox my pc crashes. (firefox:2502): Gtk-WARNING **: GModule (/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so) initialization check failed: GLib version too old (micro mismatch) what can i do?
<user> if i stop a plasma activity only kde applications are stopped ... gtk apps remain to run
<user> is there a workaround for this issue ?
<unheeding> don't use gtk apps ;)
<user> is there nothing else i can do about it?
<user> at least: how to write a script to interact with activities, meaning i write a bash script that launches a gtk app, when stopping activity the script is stopp which means the app is stopped and if the activity is started again the script restores me an app
<unheeding> what gtk app?
<user> gimp, chrome, firefox etc.
<user> i know that chrome and firefox are not gtk only :-)
<unheeding> what are they doing that they need to be stopped?
<user> using cpu
<user> i mean why do we have a stop implemented then?
<user> how is the stop done technically?
<joarj> I'm I the only kubuntu user that occasionally get a total freeze and have to hard reset my workstation ? I don't think my computer ever has passed 14 days of uptime
<unheeding> joarj: i had that when i installed the kernel from xorg-edgers
<joarj> unheeding: hmm, I'm running stock Kubuntu 12.10 generic . I've had similar issues with both nouveau as well as with the nvidia proprietary driver
<unheeding> what kernel?
<joarj> unheeding: 3.5.0-25-generic
<unheeding> hmm, i dunno.  does an "apt-get dist-upgrade" attempt to pull in a newer kernel?
<joarj> unheeding: I should point out that I'm running kde 4.10 rc3 or something... 4.9.98 so I guess that is to blame
<joarj> it's just that I have the general opinion that whenever I run any 'advanced' DE such as unity, gnome3 or kde they tend to have this kind of problem one way or the other.
<unheeding> well, that shouldn't cause your whole system to lock up
<unheeding> can you switch to a virtual terminal?  ctrl+alt+f1?
<unheeding> when this happens, I mean
<joarj> unheeding: nah, that's the problem, it's a total freeze
<unheeding> yeah, sounds like a kernel issue
<joarj> if I only could switch to a virtual terminal I could mabye debug it
<joarj> unheeding: yeah, I think you're right
<joarj> mabye I'll try out some other kernels
<joarj> I've got an older nvidia 9800GT card, I was under the impression the open source driver was preferable as it is better integrated into the kernel. What do you guys think about that ? should I go for the proprietary nvidia driver instead ? I don't need any gaming performance at work :p
<unheeding> joarj: is it a laptop?
<joarj> unheeding: nope, it's actually a HP xw8600 workstation. had a killer spec some 4-5 years ago :p though the nvidia card I've put in myself
<unheeding> i was going to say you'll get better power consumption/heat with the proprietary drivers
<unheeding> also maybe the fancy desktop effects
<joarj> come to think of it, I've got 2 of those cards, I could always switch card and rule out the possibility of a hardware fault in the gfx card
<unheeding> i have translucent EVERYTHING
<unheeding> it's amazing
<unheeding> but i should og to sleep.  goodnight kubuntus
<joarj> nighty nighty
<murthy> hello everyone
<lordievader> Hey murthy, how are you?
<murthy> lordievader: I am fine, how are you ?
<lordievader> Doing good :)
<murthy> lordievader: have you upgraded to 4.10.1 ?
<lordievader> murthy: Yes on a precise and raring install. Not on my quantal install though. Works quite well on raring :D
<murthy> lordievader: In that case i am going to upgrade. I am on quantal, I will see if it work well
<lordievader> murthy: Has it been released btw?
<lordievader> Hmm 5th of march it has been released.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> Just borrowed a laptop, I'm backing it up and after that I'll install a kubuntu and start developing :D:D:D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ovidiu-florin> hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> Yayy, developing what actually? Kde/Kubuntu stuff?
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: KDE stuff and testing kubuntu
<BluesKaj> hji ovidiu-florin , lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> but I want to work on plasma active
<ovidiu-florin> I'm getting envolved in kde-accessibility with plasma active
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Ah nice, plasma active is tablet stuff right?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm playing around with Jovie right now
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Cool :D
<murthy> lordievader: its available now http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10.1
<lordievader> murthy: Ah it's now in the backports too, nice.
<murthy> lordievader: ya
<lordievader> murthy: Did you update your quantal already?
<murthy> lordievader: no, going to update, today
<cobber> Guys at Fedora told me Mint was Kubuntu
<cobber> so I have a question
<cobber> They said Mint was just some old ragged up version of Ubuntu and they called it Kubuntu, the just called it Mint..Is this True?
<ovidiu-florin> Mint is not kubuntu, it is based on ubuntu and they also have the option of using KDE
<cobber> you think of the KDE?
<ovidiu-florin> but the default DE is Maate, I think
<ovidiu-florin> Mate*
<ovidiu-florin> cobber: please refine your question
<cobber> i HAVE THE ked
<cobber> I have the KDE
<cobber> Mint KDE
<BluesKaj> cobber, mint is actually a stable version based on ubuntu , with several available desktops , but best to ask in ##linuxmint chat
<cobber> ok
<BluesKaj> btw cobber who is
<BluesKaj> They"?
<cobber> ?
<cobber> would not worry about it
<cobber> same deal wrong os
<Pici> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BluesKaj> oh fedora , yeah real unbised opinion  there
<cobber> in the wrong channel and there was some guy who talked a lot of rubbish
<BluesKaj> unbiased even
<cobber> They are pretty good bunch
<cobber> just one guy was talking a lot of stuff, but I don't listen to it as much
<cobber> I will check out the mint room
<cobber> thanks
<BluesKaj> I have mint on a another partition , trying it out for a freind who is cli phobic and it seems like a good OS to transit from windows to linux since it's relatively painless to install
<BluesKaj> mint isn't very cli update/upgrade friendly tho , they encourage updating/upgrading with synaptic
<juliohm> Hi, do you know any Qt front-end for Network Manager?
<juliohm> I'm interested in using Openbox besides KDE, and unfortunately the KDE manager is in the form of a Plasmoid.
<BluesKaj> juliohm, think that is a question for #kubuntu-devel chat
<BluesKaj> or #kde
<juliohm> BluesKaj, i'm asking in #kde, thanks.
<LeeJunFan> Time to see if nepomuk got fixed in 4.10.1 so kmail address completion works.
<cornfeedhobo> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning :)
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, ^
<alainus> How do I automount a NTFS partition on startup ? I currently need to go to Dolphin and click on it before doing anything (I run a virtual machine that shares that partition and sometimes I forget to mount it before starting the VM)
<alainus> it's important that it has the same path that when Dolphin mounts it
<BluesKaj> run  blkid and copy the resulting relevant UID into fstab
<alainus> BluesKaj, this is the one that interests me : /dev/sda3: LABEL="shared" UUID="01CDD0F26FA882F0" TYPE="ntfs"
<BluesKaj> allee, ok , this is what I use for my external drive altho it's not ntfs , UUID=34ab43d0-f91e-4c5e-8e61-c1ccc7306839 /media/External ext4    defaults        0       2
<BluesKaj> alainus, ^
<alainus> BluesKaj,  how about this: /dev/sda3   /media/shared ntfs-3g  rw,defaults,umask=0000  0    0
<BluesKaj> alainus, check your /etc/fstab and mod the string to fit the settings , drop the quotes
<BluesKaj> hmm , not sure about all those 0's
<alainus> BluesKaj, i'm confused by the permission settings. is there a way I could know how it's mounted right now (how Dolphin mounts it by default) so I can just copy those settings over to /etc/fstab ?
<BluesKaj> yes run blkid in the terminal , it's not exactly what you want but you can go by what's already there to make it work
<BluesKaj> in fstab that is
<alainus> BluesKaj, hmm the string I pasted before was the output for blkid: /dev/sda3: LABEL="shared" UUID="01CDD0F26FA882F0" TYPE="ntfs"
<alainus> BluesKaj, I think I'm just gonna go with /dev/sda3    /path_to/mount_point    ntfs-3g    defaults    0 0
<BluesKaj> alainus, try , UUID=01CDD0F26FA882F0 TYPE ntfs defaults 0  2
<BluesKaj> alainus, yeah , stick the moutpoint in there before type
<alainus> BluesKaj, accorting to http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html, The 6th column is a fsck option. fsck looks at the number in the 6th column to determine in which order the filesystems should be checked. If it's zero, fsck won't check the filesystem.
<alainus> seems like that number is either 0 or 1
<BluesKaj> ok , then try that
<BluesKaj> I'm no fstab expert , it's try this try that
<BluesKaj> a little self indulgence once /yr doesn't deserve a lecture of the obvious
<BluesKaj> oops wrrrong chat
<gerlos> hello everyone!
<cornfeedhobo> hello!
<gerlos> I'm creating a public samba share for any user in my network, and I'm going to create a cron script to remove from this share files older than 1 days
<gerlos> my problem is that when users copy files there, they retain their modification date, so I can't use it as a reference for my remove script
<gerlos> is there a way to "force" the samba server to change the modification date and time to tha date and time the user copied the file?
<palasso> gerlos, what filesystem is that?
<genii-around> Something that doesn't seem to support file touch times, apparently.
<wissam> Hi ,does any one try kde 4.10 ? it it faster than 4.9 .4?
<lordievader> wissam: I have KDE SC 4.10.1 running here on Raring. Runs quite stable. KDE SC 4.10 on my Quantal install also runs stable.
<wissam> lordievader: i want to try it but i have a slow internet connection :(
<lordievader> wissam: Leave it on for a night while updating ;)
<murthy> !ta
<jman074> can someone help me  i installed ubuntu alongside windows from my usb however it doesnt get past the boot screen. the screen starts with "starting load fallback graphics devices" and ends with "stopping save kernal messages" and its a list with all ok's
<genii-around> jman074: What kind of video card do you have?
<jman074> um dunno its a net book
<cornfeedhobo> hello guys... normally i try to give help but today i need some. I am trying to setup a dual monitor DisplayLink docking station... everything about Quantal on the web says it should just work, but it doesnt. if some one that is good with the newer xrog setups could help me figure this out i would be very thankful
<genii-around> !nomodeset | jman074  ...I would look here first
<ubottu> jman074  ...I would look here first: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: I have no experience with DisplayLinks or docking stations, however what does the display manager of the KDE System Settings give you for options (or problems)?
<cornfeedhobo> model: http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-Docking-Station-K33972US-sd3500v/dp/B009F7E730   lspci/usb: http://dpaste.org/0o6oX/
<cornfeedhobo> lordievader: nothing really it doesnt even notice them
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: Does udev see that you plug it in, how do you plug it in anyway, through usb? Docking port?
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: To see udev output run in a terminal: sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev
<goodtime_> ty lordievader
<lordievader> goodtime_: ?
<goodtime_> for the command lordievader.
<goodtime_> ty
<lordievader> goodtime_ = cornfeedhobo?
<goodtime_> nope
<jman0741> anyone know how to put different pictures on the other desktops for ubuntu
<lordievader> goodtime_: Are you talking about the udev command? (I'm kind of confused -.-)
<goodtime_> yes
<goodtime_> yes i was lordievader
<lordievader> goodtime_: Ah ok :) No problem ;)
<goodtime_> :)
<lordievader> jman0741: What do you mean exactly with other desktops, virtual desktop or secondary screens or something?
<goodtime_> virtual for now
<lordievader> jman0741: What do you mean exactly with other desktops, virtual desktop or secondary screens or something?
<goodtime_> heh
<jman074> lord
<jman074> sorry i was disconnected
<lordievader> goodtime_: I was talking to jman074 ;)
<goodtime_> okay
<jman074> so on my side menu i have a button that allows me for workspaces/desktops
<jman074> all have the same picture
<jman074> i want to put a diff pic on each one
<goodtime_> idk did you try to right click on it
<jman074> lol yep
<cornfeedhobo> sorry. i keep getting support calls
<goodtime_> maybe there a wiget for it
<lordievader> jman074: Not sure if it is still posible, but appearantly it was possible in KDE SC 4.4: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/kde-4-4-want-different-wallpaper-for-virtual-desktops-808329/
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: No problem.
<jman074> ill check it out thanks
<cornfeedhobo> lordievader: yes its usb and udev does see it
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: Ok, so the kernel does see it. I'm starting to think that it is a driver issue. But I say again, I have no experience with docking-stations, so I could very well be wrong.
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: Does Kensington support linux with that docking-station, do they have a driver?
<cornfeedhobo> lordievader: nope. thats why its displaylink...supposed to be kernel support now
<cornfeedhobo> lordievader: i looked around and saw a bunch of stuff saying i should install xserver-xorg-video-displaylink but someone removed it from quantal citing it as obsolete
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<cornfeedhobo> quantal
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: Is this your post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2063143
<cornfeedhobo> nope but i have read it
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: Have you read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202609/using-a-displaylink-usb-video-adapter-on-ubuntu-12-10
<cornfeedhobo> i found http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/DisplayLink#Kernel but ubuntu doesnt have /proc/config.gz enabled
<cornfeedhobo> lordievader: nope...off to go try it out :-)
<cornfeedhobo> brb
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: Good luck!
<cornfeedhobo> thx... off to reboot now
<cornfeedhobo> alright.. no luck
<unheeding> wooo, got screenlocking working on raring through a workaround
<unheeding> my system is secure!
<lordievader> unheeding: Do you also have the loose focus bug after unlocking? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315093
<ubottu> KDE bug 315093 in locker-qml "application loses focus after unlocking the screensaver" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<robo_> How to get bottom bar for launching applications quickly ?
<unheeding> lordievader: the screensaver lock doesn't work at all here.  there's a new lock screen in raring.  I had to use xscreensaver instead
<lordievader> unheeding: Hmm, the default screen lock works for me. Raring + KDE SC 4.10.1
<lordievader> Just that I have that loose focus bug.
<unheeding> lordievader: any proprietary drivers installed?
<lordievader> unheeding: Nope.
<unheeding> that might be it
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: Perhaps this can help you: http://plugable.com/2011/12/23/usb-graphics-and-linux
<lordievader> Be back later.
<jman074> is anyone here runnin ubuntu 11.10
<cornfeedhobo> lordievader: k thx
<koleoptero> anybody in here using steam in kubuntu 12.10?
<DarthFrog> koleoptero:  I was.  I'm using it in 13.04 now.
<koleoptero> it isn't logging me in dammit
<genii-around> koleoptero: Have you asked in #ubuntu-steam ?
<DarthFrog> koleoptero:  Or better yet, #steamlug
<koleoptero> there's a steam channel?
<DarthFrog> Two.
<koleoptero> awesome I'll ask there thanks
<murthy> good night everyone
<lordievader> Back :)
<Daskreech> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Daskreech, how are you?
<Daskreech> I'm good
<jman074> okay back to my question is anyone runnin ubuntu 11.10
<lordievader> jman074: 11.10 is supported until April of this year. Perhaps it is time to upgrade?
<lordievader> jman074: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<jman074> isnt there something i can type in the terminal to auto upgrade
<lordievader> jman074: To upgrade make sure your system is updated and then run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jman074> upated with the sudo apt-get upgrade
<jman074> ?
<Y0Y0> update then upgrade yes
<lordievader> jman074: Update: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jman074> yeh just recently did that like last week
<jman074> so i should be go to go
<lordievader> jman074: Do it again before running the do-release-upgrade.
<lordievader> Not sure to what version 11.10 upgrades, might be 12.04 or right away to 12.10...
<jman074> well i might need to back up my system before i do this
<lordievader> jman074: Allways a good idea to do ;)
<jman074> cuz if it messes up ill have to clone my hard drive to one with windows 8 and that would be tragic
<lordievader> Well I'm off to bed, good luck with your upgrade jman074.
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> Question - I'm running an auto hide panel with the icon only task manager. Every time I get an IM, the panel appears, which I don't want since I have the notification menu simultaneously notifying me that Kopete needs attention. Is there a way to turn off the fact that my auto hide panel appears upon each instance the app requests attention?
<Y0Y0> Is it just for kopete or everything?
<jman074> so i did sudo do release up grade and it says no new releases ;/
#kubuntu 2013-03-08
<Quen> I'm having issues getting my system to properly mount my CD drive when I put something in it, which screws up ripping the tracks with k3b; any fixes?
<eshack> lovely flashplugin issues, any help out there for such a person??
<eshack> I did a few updates on my kids computer, and now their flash doesn't work.  Seems that installing adobe-flashplugin is hanging at 81%, I think flashplugin was used before
<eshack> ohh, wait, it just went to 100%, and apparently is installed, going to check
<eshack> ohhh, nevermind, I'm a moron, I was checking the wrong page for the flashplayer, it is working
<sithlord48> does anyone here know how to install the raring-preinstall-kubuntu-active on the nexus 7? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/20130227/
<apachelogger> sithlord48: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<sithlord48> apachelogger:  thats specificly for ubuntu install tool but i think i figured it out by compairing the images i think i just need to flash the img.gz to my userdata .
<apachelogger> you can use the same tool
<sithlord48> ah well that i didn't try
<sithlord48> im just doing it manually via fastboot hopefully this works somewhat correct. i had tried to install the ubuntu image then replace unity w/ plasma active , but i lost touch under active .
<apachelogger> sithlord48: touch is broken right now
<apachelogger> or at least that's what I have been told
<sithlord48> i have not tried the preinstall active image. guess ill see when it finishes flashing..
<roasted> Question - I'm running an auto hide panel with the icon only task manager. Every time I get an IM, the panel appears, which I don't want since I have the notification menu simultaneously notifying me that Kopete needs attention. Is there a way to turn off the fact that my auto hide panel appears upon each instance the app requests attention?
<lean21> hello
<lean21> #anco
<sasha23> someone willing to help
<sasha23> ?
<ashwin> How can i change my home folder to a hard disk drive?
<novaisabadcat> I'm not sure what happened yesterday...sort of had a bad linux day I guess.  I updated KDE 4.10.1, and fooled around with Wine a little before eventually removing it again.  But the system started to hang later on while using Deluge.  I was forced to hit reset.  Now to the actual symptoms...The system boots up and shows the grub menu, whereas it didn't show it before (not alot to show really).  The other issue I see is
<novaisabadcat>  the status bar on Deluge will not reflect the changes to bandwidth limits when I change them from the statusbar, which was working fine earlier in the day.  Does anyone know what I can do to try to troubleshoot this?
<novaisabadcat> I'm tempted to give fsck a try, but I've never used it...is it fairly automated like chkdsk?
<jman074> so when  i try to back up my system the only thing selected is my home folder is that good enough to recover if something happens
<lordievader> jman074: Depends, if user-config is enough for you. A lot of sys-config is in /etc (and some in /usr/share, but most in /etc)
<jman074> im so confused right now
<jman074> if something happens will it rostore my sys to at least the factory default
<lordievader> jman074: What do you mean with factory default?
<jman074> i have ubuntu 11.10 someone told me its only supported till april. so i  want to upgrade to 12.10. before i do i want to back the sys up so that if it messes up i can at least boot my comp back up
<lordievader> jman074: That was me ;) The way I set up my systems is with a seperate /home partition. That way I can simply reinstall my system without losing user-data or user-settings. Unfortunatly I do loose system-settings...
<jman074> im new to ubuntu i use to use windows and i am accustomed to the comp  doing most of the work lol
<jman074> just a little confused
<lordievader> jman074: For me backing up the home-dir is enough.
<jman074> what about sys files
<jman074> i mean file system
<lordievader> jman074: Your kubuntu install?
<lordievader> jman074: Have a live-cd at hand, you can allways reinstall.
<jman074> i have an external hard drive im using its kinda hard to get cds where i am
<lordievader> jman074: live-usb works too. More common nowadays, live-usb
<jman074> now that its backed up when i typed sudo dorelease upgrade it says no new release
<lordievader> Hey apie :)
<jman074> lord what you think
<apie1> hey
<lordievader> jman074: Ab3L has a good suggestion, backup the list of installed packages. Ask him how to do so.
<lordievader> jman074: You might try with: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jman074> its already backed up  thanks
<Ab3L> i'm just looking for that backup list (i don't remember well, because i do it only once or twice per year)
<jman074> i just backed up the entire system
<lordievader> jman074: Could you paste bin the output of "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<jman074> okay confused once again
<jman074> you got to break it down barny style for me
<lordievader> jman074: Copy the output of that command to paste.ubuntu.com (<- website) upload it and give me the link ;) Sorry I allways make wrong assumptions...
<jman074> bash: cat/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades: No such file or directory
<lordievader> jman074: There is a space between cat and /etc
<jman074> oops
<lordievader> jman074: ;)
<jman074> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<jman074> # Default behavior for the release upgrader.
<jman074> [DEFAULT]
<jman074> # Default prompting behavior, valid options:
<jman074> #
<jman074> #  never  - Never check for a new release.
<FloodBotK1> jman074: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jman074> sorry
<lordievader> jman074: That is why we have paste.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> !paste |jm
<ubottu> jm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> !paste | jman074
<ubottu> jman074: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jman074> okay its pasted
<lordievader> jman074: And now give me the link :)
<jman074> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595301/
<lordievader> jman074: Editing this file might help too... in a terminal run: kdesudo kate /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<lordievader> jman074: And then change "Prompt=never" to "Prompt=normal"
<jman074> i have to install kdesudo it says
<lordievader> jman074: Wait...
<lordievader> jman074: Was it kdesu in 11.10? Try that: kdesu kate /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<jman074> command not found
<lordievader> jman074: Meh, sudo kate /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades (note: sudo is not preferred for kde applications, kdesudo is preferred...)
<jman074> its not found
<jman074> errrr
<lordievader> jman074: It does exist, you just paste-binned it. /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades (use auto-complete (tab) if you type it yourself, or just copy the command)
<jman074> i copied the command
<lordievader> Perhaps I made a typo...
<joe_____> hi wixer
<lordievader> jman074: What is not found btw? The release-upgrades file right, or some command?
<jman074> commmand
<jman074> it says sudo: kate: command not found
<lordievader> jman074: Did you type it with the ':'?
<jman074> sudo kate /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<jman074> thats what i typed
<lordievader> jman074: Well that ain't good.... you are on a Kubuntu system right?
<jman074> i think i am
<jman074> i have ubuntu 11.10
<lordievader> jman074: Do you get a location if you run: "whereis kate"
<jman074> it just says kate:
<lordievader> jman074: Ok so you don't have kate, is there a location with: whereis sudo ?
<jman074> yes i have a location
<lordievader> jman074: Just another, I'm curious: whereis gedit
<jman074> roger
<jman074> got it
<lordievader> jman074: That does get you a location?
<jman074> yep
<lordievader> jman074: Ok, so you probably don't have the awesome Kubuntu installed, but Ubuntu. I recommend installing Kubuntu, but I'm biased. Anyhow to edit the file it becomes: gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<jdf80> just installed kubuntu. havent used kde in a while. i notice when i maximize window the decoration border gets smaller. is there anyway to fix that?
<Bradley24> i upgraded to kubuntu 12.10, from 12.04, but something is wrong. i have two login names that are the same, and whenever i try to start rekonq vlc starts up instead.  the menubars of all the programs are gone, and i cant make them show up.. i have a lot of stuff on my home file. more than i can save on disks, and my storage drive was stolen (it will take a while to have the funds to buy  another. it seems i am not smart enough to figure out how to use a
<Bradley24> cable to transfer the home file to another computer (we dont have wifi). if i reinstall kubuntu using an install disk, but do not have the home partition marked as "format partition", will it erase the data on the home file?
<jman074> okay lord  another screen popped up at the bottom it said prompt never i changed to normal and click save
<jman074> what next
<lordievader> jman074: Run the "sudo do-release-upgrade" again (-d shouldn't be needed). This should give you the upgrade this time.
<jman074> thankx
<lordievader> jman074: It runs the upgrade?
<lordievader> jman074: *Adverstising for Kubuntu* if you get sick of Unity (Ubuntu's new interface) install the kubuntu-desktop package. You'll be glad to have something better :P
<jman074> checking
<jman074> for
<jman074> ubuntu
<jman074> lol
<jman074> brb ill let you know the progress
<lordievader> Bradley24: If you format /home, everything that was on /home before will be gone.
<Ab3L> Bradley24: if you don't format the /home directory (and if the /home directory is in a separated partition - different from / -) you shouldn't loose data
<lordievader> ^ Great thing about having a seperate /home :)
<jman074> everything i want is on external
<Bradley24> keen. thank you.
<Bradley24> lordievader: thanks. i have /home as a separate partition, and was a bit worried.
<lordievader> I wrote a script who backs-up stuff to my server. Quite usefull, one of those things you set up and can forget about it. Should audit the backups more often though.
<Bradley24> Ab3L: thanks.
<lordievader> Bradley24: It is allways a good idea to backup before installing a OS, but as long as you do not format /home it should be fine.
<Ab3L> Bradley24: by the way, if you have separate /home, and you don't format it, there a remote and almost null probability that kde may feel some issue because of the old configuration files. if it happends, i think you can just delete them (those are files which  are in folders with name  that starts with a point, like ".local") . but in that case ask again-
<Bradley24> lordievader: thank you for help. considering the circumstances, i will accept the risk.
<lordievader> Is a large usb-stick an idea?
<Bradley24> Ab3L: good idea. i know just enough about kde to be dangerous, but i am learning quite a bit. thank you for that.
<Bradley24> have a good night all.
<lordievader> Kde is pretty good with old configs, sure you might have some dead links to programs or dirs, but further more most of the settings are simply carried over :)
<murthy> hello everyone
<lordievader> Hey murthy, how are you?
<murthy> lordievader: hi, i am fine, how are you today?
<lordievader> murthy: I'm doing good. Gonna go to my parents this afternoon, my Raspberry Pi is waiting there for me :)
<murthy> lordievader: wow
<murthy> lordievader: enjoy the day
<murthy> lordievader: new model?
<lordievader> murthy: I think I will, thanks
<lordievader> The B Model.
<murthy> nice
<zero_coder> hi lean21
<baizon_> hi, i want to show only the icon of an app. How can i set this up? :)
<soee> baizon_, showe where ?
<baizon_> ou well stupid me
<baizon_> there is a widget for taht
<baizon_> thanks anyway :)
<baizon_> is there a synapse-like application for Kubuntu? :)
<lordievader> baizon_: This synaps? http://lifehacker.com/5704221/synapse-is-a-super+fast-tightly-integrated-application-launcher-for-linux
<baizon_> yes, but its integrated into kde already :D
<baizon_> sorry first time kubuntu user
<lordievader> baizon_: Was about to mention that, krunner (alt+f2). No problem, ask, ask and ask. We are here to help :)
<baizon_> yes just fund that krunner is doing everything i need
<baizon_> ok last thing i need...
<baizon_> i cant find it. There is an terminal application that is like tilda.
<lordievader> baizon_: Check out Yakuake.
<baizon_> ok, thanks
<heikoheiko> there is no alternate installer anymore, right? does the gui installer support lvm/luks? afair it didn't in the past.
<lordievader> heikoheiko: 12.04 was the last with the alternate installer, or so I believe. If 12.10 has support for lvm, I don't know. But 13.04 does.
<Kakerot> i have installed kubuntu on my system as a seperate OS..
<Kakerot> i want to download and install QT5.0.1...i downloaded it but aint able to install
<Kakerot> http://pastebin.com/ddwfwwTY
<Kakerot> this   is the error i am getting when i type make
<Kakerot> in command line
<tsimpson> Kakerot: you should ask about that in #qt
<tsimpson> or just use the binary installer package
<Kakerot> tsimpson:  ohk
<calwig> hi what is the kde manager for pgp keys, wifi passwords. is it kwallet mgr?
<Kakerot> tsimpson: what is binary installer package?
<tsimpson> Kakerot: the one from http://qt-project.org/downloads Qt 5.0.1 for Linux 32-bit (or the 64-bit one)
<tsimpson> download the .run, chmod +x it, then run it with kdesudo and you can install it in /opt, or run as your normal user to install it in ~/
<Kakerot> tsimpson:  i have already downloaded it...but having a problem in installing it
<calwig> hi, where can i find/start the Keyring Manager in KDE
<apachelogger> calwig: it's started on demand
<calwig> apachelogger, you know where you import/export pgp keys, gui actually
<apachelogger> !info kgpg
<ubottu> kgpg (source: kgpg): graphical front end for GNU Privacy Guard. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.5-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 893 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<apachelogger> calwig: sorry, I misread ^^
<calwig> man i could kiss you
<calwig> thank you
<calwig> i need it badly
<FlashDeluxe> hi! is there a netinstall download existing fpr kubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<baizon> hi, is there a systray notifier for emails (like ImapQuickCheck )?
<eliasp_web> hi
<calwig> baizon, kmail has one
<baizon> ok, will check it out
<baizon> thanks
<eliasp_web> it looks like there are no installable debug symbols available for smb4k in 13.04… what's the proper way to request them? bug at Launchpad?
<ikonia> eliasp_web: normally a debug package is available
<ikonia> eliasp_web: #ubuntu+1 is the right channel for 13.04 chat
<eliasp_web> ikonia: ok, thx
<markit> Err http://it.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/main i386 Packages
<markit>   400  Bad Request [IP: 193.206.139.45 80]
<markit> any clue?
<markit> at apt-update for 12.04
<markit> another PC with same os and sources.list on my lan works fine
<markit> I've tried apt-get clean also
<roasted> hello friends
<Mamarok> markit: looks like the mirror is down? Change the source server
<markit> Mamarok: can0t be done since is ok from the other pc
<roasted> Do any of you know how to turn off notifications via the panel? So if it's set to auto hide and I get an IM it doesn't pop up?
<markit> I've disabled squid, but same result
<markit> Mamarok: I'm investigating with tcpdump now
<markit> in effect seems that the traffic is not going to the right gateway
<Mamarok> roasted: disable the notifications, I doubt you can avoid having the panel pop up, as the notificatiosn are part of the systemtray
<roasted> Mamarok: gah. :(
<roasted> Mamarok: er, wait, no, we're on two different pages.
<roasted> Mamarok: I'm okay with notifications via s ystem tray. I want to disable the notifications via the panel itself... it's a separate panel.
<roasted> Mamarok: think of Unity's layout. Bar on left side, bar on top. I have the left side bar auto hiding, but it comes up each time with the notification menu in the upper panel. I just want to disable the left panel from coming up and doing its little dance every time I get an IM since I already have the actual notification panel for that reason.
<Mamarok> well, you don't want to have the panel pop up, right? It will as long as you use the notifications as default. Maybe use another notification system could help
<Mamarok> I don't know about Unity, I use KDE
<roasted> Mamarok: I use KDE too. I just have things laid out like Unity. I was using that as an example so you could visualize how my screen is set up.
<roasted> Mamarok: maybe I'm missing it, and I'm sure I am, I just wasn't sure which settings to adjust to disable Kopete's panel-waking notification while letting the system notification in the top panel alone.
<Mamarok> well, instead of having the system notification that goes through the panel, use OSD for IM messages
<roasted> Point is I don't need two things hitting me with, hey dude, you got an IM.
<roasted> I'm drawing a blank as to how I would set up OSD? (I'm relatively new to KDE)
<Mamarok> the notification s are set by application, so if you use telepathy for IM you need to configure that there
<Mamarok> make it use OSD instead of system notifications
<Mamarok> same in Amarok
<roasted> so bottom line is I need to worry about the notification settings per application as opposed to the panel/KDE notification settings, eh?
<markit> Mamarok: solved, I had an experimental local squid setup (not working, I guess) on that local host
<Mamarok> well, you can configure notifications individually by application, so disable the system notification if you don't want the panel to pop up
<Mamarok> markit: nice :)
<markit> yep, I'm very happy when there is a rational explaination ;P
<roasted> Mamarok: I'll look into that. Appreciate it.
<anonymous_> Boa Tarde a todos !
<murthy> PedroVIsky: Boa Tarde
<PedroVIsky> murthy: Valeu sou novo no linux to começando agora ! já estou gostando
<murthy> PedroVIsky: nice Benvido a Linux
<murthy> PedroVIsky: para obter axuda aquí, ten que esperar, quizais algún día levar moito tempo tamén. Use a guía de apelidos autocomplete
<PedroVIsky> murthy: esta fácil !
<PedroVIsky> murthy: mais obrigado qualquer coisa estarei por ai !
<murthy> PedroVIsky: Sentímolo o tradutor de Google non está a traducir-lo correctamente, eu non podo entender o que dixo a última vez
<PedroVIsky> murthy: are you from man ?
<murthy> PedroVIsky: man ?
<BluesKaj> hey guys , what happened to English here ?
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<murthy> BluesKaj: just some welcome in PedroVIsky's native language, he is new to linux
<murthy> BluesKaj: its galician
<murthy> BluesKaj: do we have a ubuntu channel for the language?
<BluesKaj> murthy, are you Spanish/Galician ?
<murthy> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> have you lived there then ?
<murthy> BluesKaj: nope :)
<PedroVIsky> ???
<BluesKaj> ok , must be calif :)
<murthy> BluesKaj: google translator :D
<PedroVIsky> ele mora lá no google translator
<BluesKaj> some translators are more accurate than others
<murthy> BluesKaj: ya
<murthy> BluesKaj: google needs to improve
<murthy> BluesKaj: have you upgraded to 4.10.1?
<BluesKaj> yes , but I'm on 13.04 and it's fine so far
<murthy> BluesKaj: in that case i am going to upgrade now
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's in the backports
<murthy> BluesKaj: backports already enabled :)
<murthy> BluesKaj: i have a problem with my audio, this is the debug message http://paste.kde.org/690632/ , can you see anything  suspicious?
<murthy> BluesKaj: the audio sounds like chipuk after an popup notification dialog appears after the login
<murthy> BluesKaj: the audio sounds like chipuk after an popup notification dialog appears after the login for the first time
<BluesKaj> murthy, do you have a pci soundcard with drivers installed as well as your onboard?
<murthy> BluesKaj: i have a create live 24 bit pci sound card and the onboard audio is disabled in bios
<BluesKaj> murthy, try a different player , like VLC or some other
<murthy> BluesKaj: i tried clementine and also the flashplayer any thing playing sound turns chipmuk when it happens
<BluesKaj> what do mean by 'it happens"
<BluesKaj> do you
<murthy> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/249451
<murthy> BluesKaj: i will give you the steps
<murthy> BluesKaj: after booting and login, open amarok or any audio player and play something, now open the multimedia settings, i do that by right clicking kmix and  selecting audio setup . After that the dialog which i posted above appears and the sound turns chipmuk
<BluesKaj> have you set up the the soundcard devices in phonon and chosen the drivers that work as default first of all ..i need to know what you have and haven't done
<murthy> BluesKaj: after closing the player that playing the chipmuk audio and opening it and playing any music , it plays correctly and the problem doesnt occur even when opening the multimedia settings and the dialog doesn't showup
<murthy> BluesKaj: I haven't done anything
<BluesKaj> ok , open system settings>multimedia>phonon>device preference tab , there will be your soundevices listed there , check the test option on them and choose the first one that gives you a proper sound
<BluesKaj> murthy,^
<murthy> BluesKaj: checking
<murthy> BluesKaj: there is only one device active and the rest are grey i will give you the snap
<BluesKaj> don't bother , does it work with the test option when highlighted?
<murthy> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/249453
<murthy> BluesKaj: it works
<murthy> BluesKaj: I change from analog stereo to 5.1 sometimes
<BluesKaj> ok move it to the top with the prefer option , and apply
<murthy> BluesKaj: for all ?
<BluesKaj> ok , how are you running 5.1 , analog or spdif  ? either way you need to set pulse audio up in the hardware tab
<murthy> BluesKaj: analog
<murthy> BluesKaj: i am moving the device up for all categories
<murthy> BluesKaj: done, for testing i have to restart
<murthy> BluesKaj: should i test now?
<BluesKaj> pure 5.1 is discrete digital / spdif out , the other 5.1 is just an analog presentation into 5 speakers
<BluesKaj> murthy, have you setup the device setting in the device tab ?
<BluesKaj> if so ,  just try aamarok , yo may not need to reboot
<murthy> BluesKaj: i will paste the hardware tab snap
<BluesKaj> phat phingers here
<murthy> BluesKaj: no the problem shows only one after login
<murthy> BluesKaj: so i have to reboot to check
<BluesKaj> make sure you "applied" your settings
<murthy> BluesKaj: double checked the settings are applied
<murthy> BluesKaj: so shall i reboot?
<BluesKaj> well , do you have pavucontrol installed ? it will solidify your settings in the phonon/device section and I don't think pulseaudio is crashing as you posted elsewhere .
<BluesKaj> murthy, ^
<novaisabadcat> my system decided on its own to boot into the grub screen at every boot instead of just going to the default..does anyone have any idea how to fix that?
<BluesKaj> but you can reboot now
<murthy> BluesKaj: i like pavucontrol , but i am concerned about the gtk stuff
<BluesKaj> don't be, I use synaptic all the time as my reference package manager , what's afew gtklibs ?
<murthy> BluesKaj: you don't use muon?
<BluesKaj>  not a muon fan
<mandoguit> synaptic for the win....
<BluesKaj> mandoguit, to each his own , it's a matter of personal preference , not a competition
<mandoguit> please don't read more into my comments than whats there....that's all I was expressing... a personal preference.   snotty attitude is not appreciated thank you very much.   and no need to reply
<BluesKaj> snotty ? ...sorry you feel that way, but that's not my problem :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: They did a hit n run :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , while I was typing
<novaisabadcat> my grub config seems to have decided to show the menu when I boot instead of silently goign to default.  I'm trying to find out how to change it back to the original setting but I can't understand exactly how kubuntu has implemented it.  my package manager says i dont have grub installed.  I have some grub config files i can edit that tell me to also run grub-update, but running grub-update tells me grub isnt installed
<novaisabadcat> .  Yet when I boot I see gnu grub 2.0 menu...anyone have any advice?
<novaisabadcat> I tried setting grub_timeout to 0 in /etc/default/grub, but if i can't run grub-update then it can't update /boot/grub.cfg properly....setting it had no effect.
<murthy> novaisabadcat: probably you have 2 grubs installed seperately
<murthy> novaisabadcat: *separately
<novaisabadcat> i dont see any installed in the package manager...and i didn't mess with grub at all..so i dont know why that would happen
<BluesKaj> do you have more than one Linux install on your HDD , novaisabadcat ?
<novaisabadcat> no this is on a virtual machine
<BluesKaj> dunno how to handle that , VMsaren't my forte
<novaisabadcat> its been booting right into the default as it should for ages...all the sudden its booting to that menu
<novaisabadcat> well it should be just like a standalone pc as far as kubuntu is concerned
<novaisabadcat> i guess what i should have said is no i dont have more than one os installed  :D
<novaisabadcat> I updated KDE yesterday....then had some horrible lockup at one point and had to reset
<BluesKaj> well , if you're running a VM you must be a using a host OS for the VM
<novaisabadcat> yes but i believe that's not relevent to the issue as it's a virtual disc
<novaisabadcat> the host is win 7
<novaisabadcat> running vmware player
<novaisabadcat> but the kubuntu install is jsut the standard install method...one os
<novaisabadcat> and it thinks it has its own 60gb drive all to itself
<novaisabadcat> im a bit concerned that resetting while it was locked up might have borked some things...I sis try a fsck scan..didnt seem to help
<BluesKaj> how are booting into windows then when you need to if the system auto boots to linux in VM
<novaisabadcat> sis=did*
<BluesKaj> murthy, is your audio ok , now?
<baizon_> test
<novaisabadcat> There's no multi OS booting at all going on..windows 7 boots normally...then i start up vmware player and start up a kubuntu VM...the vm uses files on the host as the hard drive
<novaisabadcat> so the kubuntu guest only knows of one hard drive..and its not real
<novaisabadcat> basically its a default install of kubuntu..not a multiboot setup in any way
<novaisabadcat> so the fact that its showing grub all the sudden seems strange and unnecessary
<murthy> BluesKaj: i was upgrading to 4.10.1, it finished now, going to reboot
<novaisabadcat> let me know if it fuckers up your grub : P
<BluesKaj> so your concern is that grub appears , if it boots ok , what's the worry ...be happy that it's there
<BluesKaj> novaisabadcat, no need for that kind of language'
<murthy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<murthy> novaisabadcat: ^
<genii-around> I think the command is update-grub, not grub-update
<novaisabadcat> well the greater concern is how it changed on its own or why...but yeah i dont like having to first click in the vmware window to give it focus..then press enter for it to boot up when it used to just boot up
 * apachelogger looks
<apachelogger> genii-around's very much right FWIW
<novaisabadcat> ooh sorry about that
<novaisabadcat> ill watch my mouth
<murthy> apachelogger:  what are you looking at?
<apachelogger> language
<apachelogger> apparently
<murthy> apachelogger: heh
<BluesKaj> novaisabadcat, yes , as genii-around says sudo update-grub
<murthy> apachelogger: thats just in here , not in dev chaneel
<novaisabadcat> i tried that and it said grub isnt installed
<apachelogger> when someone does !language in here I get a highlight... :P
<novaisabadcat> which is odd cause its clearly there at boot...and the files are there..but update-grub fails
<apachelogger> also technically it applies to *all* ubuntu channels
<novaisabadcat> i feel like i set off a firealarm
<apachelogger> includes -devel and -offtopic
<novaisabadcat> nothig to see here..i dropped an fbomb..im sorry
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: please paste the exact output
<apachelogger> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<novaisabadcat> "sudo: update-grub: command not found"
<BluesKaj> nope novaisabadcat most of us dual boot , rather than use vmplayer or VMs if we need windows
<murthy> apachelogger: not even a day went without me seeing the works in dev channel
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: what version of kubuntu?
<novaisabadcat> Kubuntu 12.10
<murthy> apachelogger: not even a day went without me seeing the *WORDS in dev channel
<BluesKaj> nope sudo update-grub , no ":"
<novaisabadcat> i didnt issue the command with a ":" thats jsut the resonse
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: dpkg-query -s grub2-common |grep Status; dpkg -L grub2-common; which update-grub && ls -l `which update-grub`
<apachelogger> paste again please
<novaisabadcat> as root?
<apachelogger> no
<novaisabadcat> "dpkg-query: package 'grub2-common' is not installed and no information is available"
<apachelogger> :O
<novaisabadcat> yeah...is grub installed on demand?
<apachelogger> no? :P
<BluesKaj> BBL
<novaisabadcat> i have another problem that seemed to start about the same time..that should be totally unrelated..but the fact that both are happening made me suspect file system errors..but fsck found nothing
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: file system errors?
<novaisabadcat> it was a thought.  I've been using Deluge for torrenting...it stopped connecting, and I was also not able to change bandwidth limits from the status bar.  I uninstalled, reinstalled, purged, reinstalled, then finally found the config files in my home folder and reset those...it fixed the status bar interaction problem..but still cant connect to anything
<novaisabadcat> so something in the config files got borked...removing and recreating it all made it a bit better...so thats why i susupected file errors
<apachelogger> curious
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: I'd reinstall :P
<novaisabadcat> everything?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if you want to recover
<apachelogger> ...
<FloodBotK1> apachelogger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<novaisabadcat> uh oh fire alarm
<novaisabadcat> yeah fortunately i have a backup of it from about a week ago..prior to installing kde 4.10 and a few other things
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: cd ~; mkdir logs && cp /var/log/dpkg.log* logs/; cp -r /var/log/apt logs/; tar -cf logs.tar logs && xz -9 logs.tar; rm -rf logs logs.tar
<apachelogger> that will create a logs.tar.xz file in your home, send that to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> then run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> FloodBotK1: I'll think you to not insult my thinking speed
<novaisabadcat> ok i sent the logs
<novaisabadcat> i think rather than reinstalling kubuntu-desktop..i might try going to my backup and updating from there
<novaisabadcat> though if thats my intention it wouldnt hurt to try reinstalling kubuntu via apt also
<novaisabadcat> one of the upsides to using a vm...you can just make a copy of the whole folder and replace it if the need arises
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: that's why I suggested reinstall... in most cases it's simpler to reinstall a vm than to actually recover it
<novaisabadcat> I used to mess with dual booting...or even just choosing my hard drive from bios...but it seems so much better to run it as a vm...i have both windows and inlux available at once..and dual monitors.  It's pretty handy when its workign right.
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: are you using any ppas?
<apachelogger> cat /etc/apt/sources.list; cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<novaisabadcat> yes a few
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: please paste
<novaisabadcat> http://pastebin.com/P7wvE5Ai
<Ab3L> hi. i see that with cheese i can use effects through my webcam. but how can i use those video effects in skype. does someone know?
<apachelogger> I know appropximately what happened
<apachelogger> not sure on the why though
<apachelogger> Ab3L: you can't
<apachelogger> they are features of cheese
<novaisabadcat> apachelogger: brb in 2
<Ab3L> apachelogger: do you know if there's somewhere a server for linux which can do that?
<novaisabadcat> apachelogger: back
<novaisabadcat> apachelogger: you think you know what might have happened?
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: wine ppa is at fault it seems, at 2013-03-07  07:52:38 you installed wine1.4 and some other stuff of which some package triggered the removal of gettext, after that your system started to fall apart as the removal of gettext allowed for other essential packages to be removed up to the point where no more packages could be removed
<apachelogger> ie. you right now have half a system :P
<novaisabadcat> eek
<novaisabadcat> it did occur to me that installing wine in a linux guest running on a windows host did seem really unnecessary in the first place
<novaisabadcat> not everything has to make sense does it
<apachelogger> yeah well, the problem was the quality of the package (or some other package that was installed in that batch)
<novaisabadcat> slightly unsettling...so avoid wine in the future?
<novaisabadcat> or should i avoid ppas?
<apachelogger> PPAs in general unless you know you can trust the creators
<novaisabadcat> i must say for having only half a system..ive only noticed a couple symptoms
<novaisabadcat> but i thought we all trusted wine
<apachelogger> overall, the more ppas you have the more likely it gets that something goes wrong though
<apachelogger> so it is not always a trust issue ^^
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: as I said, I am not entirely sure it's wine's fault
<murthy> going for reboot brb
<novaisabadcat> I have this terrible habit of thinking that newer=better when i know it's not always true.
<apachelogger> yeah :)
<novaisabadcat> yeah alot went on in the last day or two as far as installign and removing..basically I fiddled with apache and wine...then had trouble with deluge so i fiddled with that too
<novaisabadcat> apache isnt from a ppa though
<apachelogger> anywho, what you can do is remove the PPAs you do not need then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> that should actually resolve the problems
<apachelogger> yeah, deluge broke because of the stuff that was removed
<apachelogger> it had implicit dependencies on something in there (some python package apparently) and when that went away parts of deluge broke
<novaisabadcat> ok cool ill back this up in the mess its in and give that a shot....you think thats a better solution than just reverting to a copy of the vm from a week ago?
<apachelogger> novaisabadcat: doesn't really matter, if you revert just make sure to get rid of ppas you don't need
<novaisabadcat> i definately dont need wine
<apachelogger> then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and watch out for things that may be removed
<apachelogger> should be good to go again after that
<novaisabadcat> cool thank you for the help
<apachelogger> np
 * apachelogger leaves for dinner
<murthy_> BluesKaj: i tried after restart and the sound problem still exists. I think its a pulseaudio issue
<BluesKaj> murthy_, ok you'll have to purge pulseaudio , then reboot agin and try it with alsa alone ..alsa by itself is capable of processing all your audio needs except for audio on websites , that's the only reason I use pulse
<roasted> Any of you cool cats running an alternative launcher, like takeoff or homerun?
<phoenix_firebrd> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<unheeding> is it possible for konsole to have split view with seperate processes in each view?
<DarthFrog> unheeding:  Of course.  just open a new tab.
<unheeding> oh okay, that makes sense now
<unheeding> I'm slowly relearning things coming from GTK-based environs
<avihay> roasted: lancelot
<roasted> avihay: based on screenshots I wasn't that interested in lancelot.
<roasted> avihay: I was hoping to install homerun, but I added the PPA... and nothing happened... no package could be found.
<avihay> did you try looking inside the ppa from a browser?
<roasted> uh, I was not aware you could do that...
<avihay> lancelot is a small improvement over the default launcher, not too exciteing. homerun looked nice though
<avihay> what's the name of the ppa?
<roasted> blue-shell/homerun
<unheeding> hmm, now i just need to find a way to have icon only task manager seperate my irssi and konsole sessions
<avihay> chttps://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/homerun
<roasted> yeah I'm still not following you avihay
<avihay> the ppa has 5 packages listed
<avihay> did you remember to update the repository database after adding the ppa?
<roasted> avihay: yes
<roasted> of course
<tatie> hello.... lately Akonadi is taking over a lot of ram. how to get arround this? it used to be fine before but now with firefox open (3 tabs) it is showing almost 800MB memorry used. i have only 1,2GB ram
<avihay> mmm, there was a way to download packages from a ppa manually from within a browser
<roasted> sigh
<tatie> checkign system monitor i can see firefox is taking 300 MB :-O
<tatie> there is 18 instances of akonadi_agent_launcher
<tatie> each taking 13MB
<tatie> mail dispatcher, birthday resource... both taking about 30 mb
<tatie> mail filter and such asnd such. and i dont' even use Kmail
<tatie> what will happen if i dsiable it?
<tatie> disable
 * avihay tries to build homerunf rom source
<avihay> tatie: I only have two
<roasted> avihay: looks like homerun is mainly targeted for 12.10 and 13.04, not 12.04 as I'm on (even though I have KDE 4.10)
<roasted> One guy said he just downloaded each package 1 by 1 and it was fine
<tatie> which is why i do not udnerstand why so many are running. i do not have any programmes in backgorund. only firefox is on
<avihay> well, I run 12.04 and it compiled just fine
<roasted> what exactly did you do to install it? I have the tar ball but I didn't see any install scripts inside.
<avihay> except for some c++11 issue (removed a keyword)
<avihay> kde software is usually configured with cmake, that generates the makefile
<roasted> That irritates me that 12.04 isn't supported.
<roasted> What's the point of an LTS then?
<tatie> i just checked. a lot of them say personal contacts
<avihay> security updates
<roasted> hm, downloaded the .deb's manually and it indeed worked fine
<avihay> mkdir build && cd build && cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` ..
<avihay> or download the deb...
<tatie> aha it's about those personal contacts that dont' exist anymore since i removed KDE
<tatie> not KDE i mean kmail
<roasted> wow, I like this a lot...
<tatie>  MB on idle. is that nromal? should it be lower closer to 250 MB? MB on
<tatie> 490 MB
<tatie> on idle
<tatie> would it be bad if i disabled it?
<tatie> i am disabling it. i just saw that CPU was also used a lot before and this maschine has a celeron, so i don't want extra load on it for no good reason
<lordievader> Good evening
<goodtime> lo lordievader
<lordievader> Hey goodtime, how are you?
<goodtime> im good lol sorry im in a conversation over here lol brb
<ronalds> atleast in kde scale works fine
<cloakable> Does anyone else have the echo cancel sink showing up as mono on stereo speakers?
<rberg> ever since I upgraded to 4.10.1 nepomukservices is preventing my from putting my laptop to sleep. nepomukservicestub nepomukfilewatch is the process specifically. anybody else?
<rberg> my laptop I mean
#kubuntu 2013-03-09
<Camilo_> Saludos compañeros y compañeras Linuxeros!
 * goodtime is listening to All Time Low by Widespread Panic on 'Til the Medicine Takes [Audacious]
<calwig> KGpg starts, import keys, displays keys etc. fine
<calwig> Close KGpg, restart, doesnt start, gives an error, "unsafe ownership of configuration file"
<calwig> referring to gpg.conf
<calwig> Doesnt start at all then, even using sudo. Changed ownership of gpg.conf to root, still nothing. File is editable, writeable.
<calwig> !kgpg
<apachelogger> calwig: sudo chown -Rv $USER $HOME/.gnupg; chmod 600 $HOME/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<calwig> lets do some magic...
<calwig> all retained, no ownerships changed
<calwig> gpg:WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file ../.gnupg/gpg.conf
<calwig> that still comes up
<calwig> now as before
<apachelogger> calwig: paste the output of .... ls -l $HOME/.gnupg/gpg.conf; echo $USER; echo $HOME
<calwig> -rw------- 1 pc pc 9428 Mar  8 07:29 /home/pc/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<ekoffel> Can i copy pxe image to hard drive and boot it off hard drive?
<calwig> pc
<calwig> /home/pc
<calwig> apachelogger, when KGpg is initiated thru main menu, it hangs, nothing shows. When sudo is run, error arises
<apachelogger> ah well
<apachelogger> sudo makes sense
<apachelogger> it is after all a different user :P
<apachelogger> calwig: pidof kgpg
<ekoffel> I guess not?
<apachelogger> ekoffel: what pxe image?
<ekoffel> Diskless image
<ekoffel> Network boot
<apachelogger> ekoffel: veeeeeeery tricky
<calwig> pid of kgpg, its not on
<calwig> where do i get pidof
<apachelogger> it's a command
<calwig> wait, sorry, 1998
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ok, so your old kgpg got stuck
<ekoffel> Not gona be easy?
<calwig> oh
<apachelogger> calwig: killall -9 kgpg
<apachelogger> then you should be able to start it without freezing
<apachelogger> i.e. I suspect it was freezing because it was trying ot contact the old instance and failed becaues that had problems
<calwig> nothing, does the same thing as when i freshly boot. mouse is running, thinking, then... nothing shows up
<calwig> pidof is 3121 now
<apachelogger> ekoffel: it's possible, it's just not practical
<calwig> apachelogger, ive uninstalled, purged completely, still nothing
<ekoffel> Can you tell me how?
<apachelogger> what you want to do is have another machine in the network runa tftp server and configure your dhcp server such that it is aware of that
<apachelogger> just google ubuntu network boot tftp I guess
<apachelogger> it's really straight forward
<apachelogger> calwig: are you sure it is not in your systray?
<calwig> reinstalled, ran, hangs. i wonder really, it worked fine once, i just wonder why it doesnt start when its freshly purged
<ekoffel> Tftp isnt that network
<calwig> see, its supposed to be there! i somehow knew that.. nope
<apachelogger> calwig: do you actually have a window that is frozen?
<apachelogger> ekoffel: pxe images are supposed to be booted from a network
<calwig> apachelogger, for a few seconds when it loads kgpg has a window, then disappears
<apachelogger> calwig: may be a bug then
<apachelogger> rm -r ~/.kde/share/*/kgpg*
<apachelogger> maybe that helps
<ekoffel> I know but i wanta put on a usb stick
<calwig> pidof still running :(
<apachelogger> ekoffel: I suggest googling
<ekoffel> I have
<apachelogger> calwig: well, killalk then do the rm -r
<ekoffel> Been looking for weeks
<calwig> apachelogger, should i apt-get remove first?
<apachelogger> calwig: no
<calwig> ok
<apachelogger> that has absolutely no impact on data in $HOME
<calwig> no such file or directory
<apachelogger> sounds like a bug
<apachelogger> kdebugdialog -> select everything
<apachelogger> killall
 * calwig agrees
<apachelogger> then start it from a terminal
<apachelogger> kgpg --nofork &> log
<apachelogger> that will write everything into one file
<calwig> where do i get kdebugdialog
<apachelogger> paste that somewhere
<apachelogger> already installed
<apachelogger> just type it in a terminal or krunner
<calwig> sudo?
<calwig> or just kgpg --nofork &> log
<apachelogger> no sudo
<calwig> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<calwig> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-pc" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<calwig> QSystemTrayIcon::setVisible: No Icon set
<DYA> welche Sie hat lust auf ein heißes gespräche ?? bitte privat melden
<apachelogger> calwig: hit ctrl+c
<apachelogger> kate log
<apachelogger> paste the content
<calwig> heißes gespräche? ja, mein Rechner funktioniert nicht. Das ist ja schon heiß!
<calwig> apachelogger, i copied it from terminal, into kate, into here..
<apachelogger> all this german makes me dizzy
<apachelogger> calwig: no, the command I gave you *created* a file called 'log' which you can open with kate, it has more information
<apachelogger> or so I hope
<calwig> when i run the command, i get another terminal and cat log. gives only "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave."
<calwig> thats it
<apachelogger> :|
<apachelogger> calwig: best report a bug on bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> particularly since I need to go to bed ^^
<calwig> hehe, no probs, big help man
<calwig> thx, i just dont know wtf happened, i imported all my junk fine. error free.
<calwig> nite man
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> anybody know what the latest current kernel is for 12.10?
<Linuks83> hello all, i've got an atheros ar9287 adapter and it will not connect at 802.11n speeds. b/g only... i checked here (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1046800) and downloaded / installed the 3.6 kernel, but no joy after a reboot.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1046800 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wi-Fi intermittent and slow -- Atheros AR9287 ath9k" [Medium,Fix released]
<nell> hey anyone here use aurora or nightly
<novaisabadcat> apachelogger: are you around?
<Ab3L> i've a little problem with some plasmoids. after an update two useful plasmoids are found completely down, after the bottom border of the screen and two other plasmoids are somewhere out of the screen. then it is impossible to replace them at the right position.
<Ab3L> here you can see a "folder view" and a "disk use" on the bottom of the screen, but no sight of "search and run" and "show an image" : http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/09/plasma-desktopQd2090.png
<Ab3L> (and the two you can see are completely useless there)
<jman074> lord you here
<jman074> so i was  installing  ubuntu 12. it said it needed to restart comp to finish. i cant tell if it did anything it all looks the same.
<jman074> (03:36:20 AM) jara: so i was  installing  ubuntu 12. it said it needed to restart comp to finish. i cant tell if it did anything it all looks the same.
<jman074> is everyone sleepin
<lordievader> Hey jman074, how are you?
<jman074> hey there
<jman074> i personally could use a little more sleep
<jman074> but other then that good
<jman074> how are you
<lordievader> jman074: I'm doing good :)
<lordievader> jman074: As to your problem, what is the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<jman074> brb
<jman074> command not found
<jman074> lord i gotta go get something ill be back in like twenty
<lordievader> jman074: I'm at my parents not sure if I will be around, just ping me to see.
<jman074> roger what can i do to see what version i am running
<jman074> it was installing then restarted but everthing still looks the same and is runnin okay but i dont know if it finished the install
<mandoguit> the lsb_release -a command should work  (don't include the quote marks as per lordievader  comment
<mandoguit> imho though the best utility for showing information is the inxi script (available at http://code.google.com/p/inxi/)    shows all kinds of great info.   for example just by typing     inxi -S    the following information is displayed    System:    Host: HP-dv7-KDE Kernel: 3.8.0-11-generic x86_64 (64 bit)  Desktop: KDE 4.10.1 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)
<mandoguit> want to see at a glance what your networking stuff is like       inxi -Nx       propman@HP-dv7-KDE:~$ inxi -S
<mandoguit> System:    Host: HP-dv7-KDE Kernel: 3.8.0-11-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<mandoguit>            Desktop: KDE 4.10.1 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)
<mandoguit> propman@HP-dv7-KDE:~$ inxi -Nx
<mandoguit> Network:   Card-1: Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<mandoguit>            driver: r ver: 2.3LK-NAPI port: 3000 bus-ID: 05:00.0
<FloodBotK1> mandoguit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mandoguit>            Card-2: Intel PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection driver: iwlwifi ver: in-tree: bus-ID: 02:00.0
<mandoguit> silly bot
<mandoguit> anyways   just a thought.............
<jman074> i entered the command just like you descibed and it still says not found
<lordievader> jman074: lsb_release is not found? (It is an _ btw not a -)
<jman074> No LSB modules are available.
<jman074> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<jman074> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<jman074> Release:	12.04
<jman074> Codename:	precise
<FloodBotK1> jman074: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jman074> so i guess i got the latest version
<lordievader> jman074: There is your answer, you are running 12.04.2 (Precise). Or at least that is what your system thinks.
<jman074> its weird cuz everything looks the same
<lordievader> jman074: Perhaps 11.10 already had Unity? Anyhow I still recommend installing Kubuntu, however I'm biased...
<jman074> all good everything is working fine and they say if it aint broke don't fix it lol
<lordievader> Unity is broken... :P
<jman074> whats the diff in ku and ub
<lordievader> This is coming from someone who doesn't like Unity, so take it with a grain of salt. In 12.04 it was heavily improved over 11.10.
<lordievader> jman074: Kubuntu runs the KDE desktop, Ubuntu uses Unity (Unity is build upon gnome)
<jman074> oh
<jman074> what kind of virus pro do you use
<lordievader> jman074: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0QhIVmP054
<lordievader> jman074: This is linux :) No need for such things.
<jman074> so clicking a link or downloaded something from an email won't hurt
<jman074> ill check it out
<lordievader> jman074: The majority of virusses are written for windows, these don't run on linux. Ofcourse it is still a bit of common-sense, as with everything on the internet. There are scripts that can destroy your system.
<jman074> tru
<Ab3L> i've a little problem with some plasmoids. after an update two useful plasmoids are found completely down, after the bottom border of the screen and two other plasmoids are somewhere out of the screen. then it is impossible to replace them at the right position.
<Ab3L> here you can see a "folder view" and a "disk use" on the bottom of the screen, but no sight of "search and run" and "show an image" : http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/09/plasma-desktopQd2090.png
<Ab3L> (and the two you can see are completely useless there)
<Ab3L> Do someone know how to change the position of those misplaced plasmoids?
<Ab3L> *Does
<Ab3L> for those at the bottom (see print screen) i've found a solution. but how to recover those that are out of the screen?
<Roey> is jriddell ever here?
<lordievader> Roey: He is usually in #kubuntu-devel
<Roey> aaaah
<Roey> ok thank you
<Ab3L> i've a little problem with some plasmoids. after an update two useful plasmoids are found completely misplaced out of the border of the screen and it is impossible to replace them at the right position. does someone know how to set this problem? (at least close those two plasmoids and readd them again to the desktop?)
<onebitX> hi to all
<onebitX> is there someone that md5sums all his system and release ths info on internet?
<minerals> could somebody point me on the right place to look for an error here ? http://pastebin.com/dPH0zRf6
<shadeslayer> !find asm/system.h
<ubottu> File asm/system.h found in linux-headers-3.5.0-17, linux-headers-3.5.0-18, linux-headers-3.5.0-19, linux-headers-3.5.0-21, linux-headers-3.5.0-22, linux-headers-3.5.0-23, linux-headers-3.5.0-24, linux-headers-3.5.0-25
<shadeslayer> minerals: ^ you need the headers
<shadeslayer> you want to install linux-headers-generic
<murthy> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vincentS> Hi all, I'm trying to unlock my session on usb insert with pamusb it locks on ejection and is unlockable without password after injection but i want it to unlock without clicking unlock. so i was looking how to submit a keypress to that window or something?
<lordievader> vincentS: Use xdotool: xdotool key KP_Enter
<vincentS> lordievader, thanks for pointing to that i will look into it just tried it and i got stuck in the kscreenlocker_greet it seemed to have submitted the enter and kscreenlocker_greet disapeard but a black screen came and on mouse movement kscreenlocker_greet came up again and was unlockable even with password. so i killed it :P
<lordievader> vincentS: If it complains about not finding the display or X run "export DISPLAY=:0" before the xdotool command.
<jman074> how can i access a device through usb that the maker hasn't made it usable with linux.
<lordievader> What kind of device are we talking about here?
<jman074> a playstation vita.  http://cma.dl.playstation.net/cma/  you have to download the content manager to transfer files. it can also be accessed as a mass storage device somehow
<lordievader> jman074: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<vincentS> lordievader, it was my fault for not reloading the conf. Your line worked perfect thank u so much :D
<jman074> http://paste.kde.org/691298/
<lordievader> vincentS: No problem, glad it works ;)
<lordievader> jman074: Do you have a secondary hard-drive in your pc?
<jman074> i have one external and then the vita is connected as well
<BluesKaj> jman074, run lsusb , to see if it shows up there
<jman074> i do see sony corp
<kdef> I have a question about installing a daily build ... I guess it is 13.04?
<vincentS> vita  lsusb output http://paste.kde.org/691304/
<jman074> command not found vincent
<hololight> Perhaps the following is intended behavior, but... whenever I am downloading a torrent with a magnet link, and 'Examining' Job appears in the jobs notification area. Only thing is, it never goes away. Even after the torrent is completed. The only way to rid myself of it is to press the stop button in the notification but to me, that would imply to stop 'Examining' it.
<vincentS> jman074,  no i just posted the output  do  " lsusb -v -s 001:012 "    wheree 001:012 is ur sony corp device
<marcovich> giorno piovoso a tutti
<lordievader> !it | marcovich
<ubottu> marcovich: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<marcovich> salve
<lordievader> kdef: Yes the daily is probably 13.04. However there is a precise daily, last one is from: 2013-03-09
<jman074> nothin happened
<BluesKaj> jman074, ok try blkid , if it gives a UUID then you may be able to mount it in fstab , but I don't know what you can use it for in Linux , you'll still need to do that convoluted install to run netfix ,.if that's what you're after
<kdef> vader: do you know if there is a screensaver problem?   or a problem with X?   When screen sleeps, it crashes... when the mouse is moved, nothing happens
<BluesKaj> er netflix
<cloakable> I'm trying to use the pulseaudio echo-cancel module in kubuntu 12.10, but it's only creating a mono sink. My speakers are stereo, and any audio played through the echo-cancelled sink is reduced to mono. Is this happening for anyone else, and how can I get the sink in stereo?
<vincentS> jman074, if u do only lsusb you find ur vita bus and device
<jman074> if i only do lsusb i find a sony corp and the vita is the only sony product i have
<lordievader> kdef: I do have a bug with kscreenlocker, but it ain't anything serious: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315093
<ubottu> KDE bug 315093 in locker-qml "application loses focus after unlocking the screensaver" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> jman074, what do you want to do with the PS on kubuntu?
<kdef> also, I want to install smth from repo...but, there is no mention of 13.04... only 12.10 .... you know google drive?
<jman074> i have ubuntu and i want to transfer audio and vidio files
<kdef> might not work?   I have no idea :-/
<jman074> there is always a way. i read that you can make it look like a mass storage device.
<BluesKaj> jman074, run blkid and find the PS or pastebin the output
<kdef> and how is that a minor bug?  how do you restore?
<lordievader> kdef: I looked into Gdrive a bit at the lauch, there was no linux client, haven't checked it out since.
<kdef> vader:  oh, I'll be using insync ....
<jman074> nothin happens with blkid
<lordievader> kdef: With minor bug I was refering to my bug. Focus is easily enough given back to an application.
<BluesKaj> jman074 , try sudo blkid then
<vincentS> hmm i tried installing the content manger for vita trough wine but windows mediaplayer is needed
<jman074> gotta run to work be back shortl
<kdef> I think I'll re-install 12.10... 13.04 has too many bugs... especially with the screensaver
<BluesKaj> kdef, did you update/upgrade after installing 13.04
<kdef> the screen goes black and no way to unlock the screen...
<BluesKaj> ?
<lordievader> kdef: Be sure to report these bugs!
<BluesKaj> kdef did you try the esc  key
<vincentS> kdef, there is always a way to unlock ;)
<kdef> how can I report it?   the screen goes black and system is unusable
<vincentS> ??
<kdef> unless, there is a log for what happened?
<lordievader> kdef: Tty is no longer available?
<vincentS> kdef, cant you jump to another tty
<kdef> I'll have to check... I'm not at that computer right now....AFAIK or can remember, the screen is locked / screen is blank so was cold rebooting
<BluesKaj> kdef, don't use the screensaver , turn it off
<aloha> :-)
<alohajo9> join-ubuntu.it
<BluesKaj> BBL..
<infestus> I'm comparing a few KDE distros atm, especially their configuration guis. I can't find a few things in kubuntu: gui for configuring which services are started during boot, gui for configuring the bootloader, gui for setting up samba/nfs shares, gui for configuring the firewall. Are there no guis for these things in kubuntu or did I overlook them?
<apachelogger> infestus: bootloader kde-config-grub2, samba is integrated within dolphin... the other two we have no gui by design (e.g. we also have no firewall as ther eis a policy against having open ports in a default install to begin with)
<apachelogger> though there may be something 3rd party in the repos
<apachelogger> dunno
<infestus> ok, thank you
<lordievader> Services is there, ain't it?
<lordievader> Under startup and shutdown.
<apachelogger> that's session services started at login/after login
<lordievader> Ah I see.
<vincentS> whats this +  means drwxr-x---+  ive never seen it before ?
<DeaD_EyE> good question
<DeaD_EyE> google has good answers
<DeaD_EyE> this are acl permissions
<DeaD_EyE> man getfacl
<DeaD_EyE> man setfacl
<jman074> need help making my comp recognize a multimedia device
<jman074> wakey wakey eggs and bakey
<jman074> need help making my comp recognize a multimedia device
<jman074> need help making my comp recognize a multimedia device
<DarthFrog> !patience | jman074
<ubottu> jman074: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<jman074> k sorry
<DarthFrog> jman074:  Rather than give bland, general requests for help, you're much more likely to get help with a directed, specific request.
<jman074> okay im trying to connect my ps vita to  my computer to transfer video and audio files. normally you download a content manager from playstation.com but it only offers windows and mac. this devise can be recognize as a mass storage device as well
<DarthFrog> If it's recognised as a mass storage device, why can't you just use Dolphin to do your file transfers?
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Little weird but for whatever reason.. i can't uto complete package names when i do sudo apt-get install g<Hit Tab here to auto complete>
<hazamonzo> Any reason that might be happening?
<jman074> on windows before you open the content manager it recognizes it as a mass storage device. my ubuntu doesn't even recognize it
<DarthFrog> hazamonzo:  Tap the tab key twice and see if multiple packages are offered.  Tab completion only works when there's a single answer.
<DarthFrog> jman074:  Do you get any information from dmesg after you plug it in?
<hazamonzo> DarthFrog: Im a fool :)
<jman074> no
<hazamonzo> DarthFrog: I thought i hot tab a couple of times. Im used to installing things via apt-get too :)
<hazamonzo> Cheers!!
<hazamonzo> *hit
<DarthFrog> hazamonzo:  LOL!  Enjoy your rest in bed tonight, as you relive this conversation. :-)   I've been there far too often myself.
<hazamonzo> DarthFrog: lol! :D
<hazamonzo> Thanks mate :)
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<DarthFrog> jman074:  Does the device use the MTP file system protocol?
<jman074> i don't know
<Ab3L> hi. how can I know if my kubuntu 12.04 has Qt4 or Qt5 or whatelse?
<ovidius2> hi. is this the right room for questions about kubuntu 13.04?
<vincentS> Ab3L, kde4-config --version
<Ab3L> vincentS: thank you
<ronalds> I have kde fully installed on ubuntu, can I remove kde accesible tray?
<Sennar> hi i am to try to color the term in PS1='\[\e[1;31m\]\t \[\e[34;1m\]\u\[\e[m\]@\[\e[1;32m\]\h\[\e[m\] \[\e[1;34m\]\w\[\e[m\] \[\e[0;33m\]\$\[\e[m\] ' in /home/.bashrc but don't change color
<Sennar> who can help me?
<apie1> Sennar: did you try to open a new terminal?
<lordievader> Sennar: As apie1, said the bashrc file needs to be reloaded to see the changes.
<lordievader> Sennar: You can simply keep the conversation in the channel, also use paste.kde.org or something.
<lordievader> Can you paste it there again...
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> Sennar: Uncomment the force_color_prompt.
<Ab3L> i'm trying to compile kvirc. but i need openssl support. i don't know which libraries i've to install. could you help me?
<yofel> Ab3L: libssl-dev would be my first guess
<apie1> lordievader: solved
<lordievader> apie1: Ah nice ;)
<Ab3L> yofel: yes. it seems it's the good choice
<Sidd> hi all, I'm new in Kubuntu 12.10 x64
<Sidd> I'm trying to install compiz with greybird theme, for compiz it's ok for now but I do not know how to use greybird theme, anyone can avoid me please ?
<Sennar> uh i am not alone !!! :D
<Sidd> I have try some docs on the web, but there are not working
<lordievader> Hmm, he's gone. Wanted to say that we have KWin...
<amigamia> hi i am running 10.04 lts ubuntu and i am worried cause i prefer the interface that i like with gnome. is there any option with kubuntu for me to maintain this functional environment?
<away> amigamia, basically you want kubuntu with gnome 2 as DE?
#kubuntu 2013-03-10
<Guest65397> hi
<RaphaelBarros> Great, my microphone stopped being recognized for no apparent reason :(
<joshuafcole> Is there a way to integrate rm with the recycle bin? E.g. I'd like to make an alias that shadows the rm command and dumps the files into the same location that deletion in dolphin does. Does anybody know what directory that would be in (or flags I'd need to set, or whatever else?)
<tsimpson> joshuafcole: you can use kde-mv
<tsimpson> but you'd probably want a script, because kde-mv only takes one source
<tsimpson> but "kde-mv file trash:/" is the basic thing you're after
<joshuafcole> Okay, cool. I'll play with it a bit and see what I come up with. I'd been meaning to do it for a while now since once in a while I really wish I didn't have such strong muscle memory for rm -rf, and I thought I'd give it a shot now before something catastrophic occurred. =P
<joshuafcole> Thanks!
<amigamia> de=desktop experience?
<Bradley24> i just upgraded (clean install) to Kubuntu 12.10. How do i cascade the program windows?
<Bradley24> Right clicking doesnt bring it up in the menu any more. More precisely, what is the keyboard combination in Kubuntu 12.10 to cascade the windows on the desktop?
<CoJaBo> I have a "Konsole: Bell in session shell" notice open; is there ANY way to close this without restarting Konsole or the system? :/
<Obsidian1723> is kubuntu moving away from xorg?
<DarthFrog> Obsidian1723:  Well, it's not moving towards Mir.
<Obsidian1723> Wayland?
<DarthFrog> Obsidian1723:  I don't know.  If KDE supports Wayland, then perhaps.
<DarthFrog> But KDE (i.e. Kwin) has already said that any patches to support Mir will be vetoed.
<Bradley24> what is Mir?
<DarthFrog> So if Ubuntu won't support Wayland, where's the impetus for Kubuntu to do the work themselves?
<Obsidian1723> Mir is the new windowing display for Ubuntu
<DarthFrog> Bradley24: It's an in-house project by Ubuntu to replace X.
<Bradley24> DarthFrog: thanx.
<Obsidian1723> Why not just stick with X?
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec
<DarthFrog> Obsidian1723:  Mark Shuttleworth has a vision for Ubuntu to be run on all devices, from smartphones & tablets to desktops, to have the same experience on every device.
<CoJaBo> I literally can't get this thing to go away; ideas?
<Obsidian1723> DarthFrog: Yeah, I know, Bill Gates Wanna Be.
<Obsidian1723> Why can't Kubuntu say with X?
<DarthFrog> CoJaBo:  Press CTL-ALT-Esc (i.e. invoke xkill) then click in the window to be destroyed.
<CoJaBo> DarthFrog: It just kills the window underneith it
<DarthFrog> Obsidian1723:  he has a good vision, methinks.  Consumer computing (i.e. for content consumption, not production) is massively moving towards moble devices & consoles.
<DarthFrog> CoJaBo: It kills the window you click in.
<Obsidian1723> DarthFrog: for some things, not everything.
<CoJaBo> DarthFrog: Yeh, but the notification "window" isn't accepting clicks, they just pass thru to the window "behind" it
<DarthFrog> CoJaBo:  you could always press: Alt-SysRq-K simultaneously.
<Obsidian1723> Why can't Kubuntu just stick with X?
<CoJaBo> It would REALLY suck to have to shut everything down just for this :/
<DarthFrog> Obsidian1723: I doubt any hard & fast firm decision has been made.  I would imagine that what ever upstream decides to support will win the day.
<Bradley24> Does anyone know how to pull up the context menu that allows cascading of windows?
<Obsidian1723> I guess. I don't see X going away. If Kubuntu diverges from it, there's always Debian probably to go to. I know X is limited, but it's well-developed, stable, works fairly well, I think Wayland could be the same, in time.
<CoJaBo> DarthFrog: So theres no other way can think of other than to reboot? :/
<DarthFrog> CoJaBo:  Just restart X.
<CoJaBo> That would kill all my remote sessions
<DarthFrog> Then ignore it.
<CoJaBo> It is large and in the way
<CoJaBo> Is there a way to kill/restart whatever thing displays that?
<DarthFrog> If xkill won't remove it, it's probably not being displayed by a process.
<DarthFrog> DId you try refreshing the desktop?
<CoJaBo> Refreshing?
<DarthFrog> F5 when the desktop has the focus.
<CoJaBo> It displays over all open windows
<DarthFrog> Or right-click on the desktop, choose Refresh Desktop.
<DarthFrog> Is it present in all virtual desktops?
<CoJaBo> Yes; even tried switching activities
<CoJaBo> Tried changing the resolution and back, it WILL NOT DIE
<DarthFrog> Looks like you're hosed.
<CoJaBo> It looks like I can workaround it by setting every single window to "keep above others"... >_>
<CoJaBo> Why did that happen? :/
<DarthFrog>   Because no non-trivial piece of software is ever bug-free.  Except vi. :-)
<CoJaBo> heh. vi ftw
<CoJaBo> This is a pretty sucky bug tho :/
<DarthFrog> And this bug may be a one-off due to the interaction of the xclient and the xserver in a particular environment.  You had a lock on a sectionof video buffer memory, it sounds like.
<CoJaBo> DarthFrog: Its slightly dimmed compared to the normal ones; its like it was "fading out" and just gave up in the middle, leaving the animation half-done
<CoJaBo> It "behaves" as a normal window other than not being able to accept clicks; i.e., other windows can go in front of and behind it, and can bee seen thru it
<DarthFrog> CoJaBo:  I've had something similar happen to me before.  If I recall correctly, it was only removed by restarting X.
<Bradley24> The only online reference I can find is to install Compiz, which I don't wnat to do. I haven't needed to cascade windows in a long tiime, but when i need to, i need to do so badly. Is Kwin able to cascade windows?
<CoJaBo> Is there a good reference to installing Compiz on Kubuntu? I couldn't get it running on this machine, really miss it :/
<DarthFrog> CoJaBo:  Use SystemSettings to Enable Desktop Effects.
<CoJaBo> That uses Kwin, which provides only extremely basic effects..
<DarthFrog> I think you'll be surprised. :-)
<DarthFrog> Compiz has been integrated.
<Bradley24> i need to be able to cascade windows when i have more than 20 windows open. i cannot find anything using google or blekko that gives any indication that kde can cascade windows. i know it does, because used it last year.
<CoJaBo> DarthFrog: You are an hero, BTW ==DDD
<DarthFrog> LOL!
<CoJaBo> DarthFrog: It occurred to me when you said that- toggling Desktop Effects was the way to finally kill the Phantom of thw XWindows System
<CoJaBo> Disabling effects clears stuck animations; all it took was Ctrl+Alt+F12 >_>
<CoJaBo> Er; well, Alt+Shift+F12
<DarthFrog> Glad to hear it.
<CoJaBo> DarthFrog: anyway; the one killer feature, being able to set windows transparancy by alt+scroll, was still not possible in KDE without Compiz last I checked :/
<DarthFrog> I have no idea.  I've never played with that stuff.  I've never grokked the joy of transparent windows. :-)
<CoJaBo> It essentually *doubles* the usable screen area :P
<CoJaBo> Its the main reason my netbook is perpetually stuck on an ancient version of Kubuntu <_<
<Bradley24> I may have to go back to a previous version, if i can find a way other than to type "qdbus org.kde.kwin /KWin org.kde.KWin.cascadeDesktop" every time i need to cascade windows. :(
<CoJaBo> Bradley24: cant you bind that to a shortcut or something ?
<Bradley24> CoJaBo: is there someplace in system settings that would let me do that?
<CoJaBo> Bradley24: Yeh, theres "Shortcuts and Gestures
<CoJaBo> Bradley24: Theres even a "custom Dbus command" option there, if all else fails..
<Bradley24> CoJaBo: it only seems to let me hotkey applications.
<Bradley24> nvrmnd. found the dbus commands
<Bradley24> CoJaBo: unfortunately i am not smart enough to figure it out. Thank you for the advice though.
<shalokshalom> Hi there :D I wish, that all off the results, what krunner search, with the Mouse - So maybe with a Button ?
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> GL3/gl3w.h: No such file or directory
<onebitxajax> how can i get them?
<onebitxajax> nobody can help?
<rork> <ubottu> Package/file gl3w.h does not exist in quantal
<onebitxajax> rork: how can be that?
<rork> onebitxajax: it seems like whatever you are trying to do is not something that's implemented in ubuntu
<onebitxajax> rork: opengl??????????????????
<rork> so the question is, what are you trying to do that you need that file?
<lordievader> onebitxajax: Not sure if this will help, but here is some info about that header file: http://surflab.cise.ufl.edu/wiki/OpenGL_3.x_/_OpenGL_4.0_FreeGLUT_Tutorial
<onebitxajax> rork: start developing with opengl 4.0
<rork> onebitxajax: I have no experience with that. However it seems that gl3w.h is a modified gl3.h. The modification is by this script: https://github.com/skaslev/gl3w so maybe that helps you solve your problem.
<rork> onebitxajax: you may also want to ask in ##opengl , maybe they van help you.
<onebitxajax> rork: they told me to come here
<onebitxajax> because my distribution must give those headers
<onebitxajax> rork: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgl3w
<onebitxajax> i have installed all glew libs
<onebitxajax> libglew1.6 glew-utils libglew1.6-dev
<rork> onebitxajax: libglew1.6-dev has a file glew.h but not gl3w.h: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/amd64/libglew-dev/filelist
<avihay> maybe it's a typo?
<onebitxajax> rork: gl3w.h i found it
<onebitxajax> my problem is in ld
<onebitxajax> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgl3w
<onebitxajax> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<jollyjoe> Hello, i just boot up a kubuntu live-cd but impossible to get dhcp address. i can see traffic using tcpdump, dhclient's output is normal but no packets outgoing. What im doing wrong ?
<avihay> jollyjoe: try ifconfig the interface down for a few sec and then up again? works for me when I have network problems. also dhclient -v, or you might want to specify the specific interface you want
<jollyjoe> avihay, thanks but it not solve the problem. Already done.
<avihay> :-<
<cloakable> I'm trying to get USB wakeup to work on 12.10, but 'sudo echo USB0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup' doesn't actually change the status of the entry, it remains disabled. Any ideas?
<cloakable> (Actually, USB1)
<minerals> http://pastebin.com/WjgGTWxD why is it unloading the nvidia driver?
<Ned_Flanders> hi could anyone help me?
<Ned_Flanders> i installed ubuntu 12.4 and GNOME and 1.8GB of memory is being used and I don't know why
<onebitxajax> Ned_Flanders: 1.8 of ram?
<Ned_Flanders> yes =/
<onebitxajax> it's normal i think
<Ned_Flanders> wtf?
<Ned_Flanders> thats loads
<onebitxajax> now i have 2.3 used
<Ned_Flanders> my server only has 4gb of ram
<Ned_Flanders> i can't have half of it being used like this
<Ned_Flanders> I don't think 1.8GB of ram just to run the system is normal at all
<onebitxajax> Ned_Flanders: i think because gnome. if you want a server install it without gui. or with lubuntu or xubuntu
<Ned_Flanders> onebit i need a desktop
<onebitxajax> Ned_Flanders: lubuntu or xubuntu
<onebitxajax> Ned_Flanders: ty use top o htop o gnome monitor to see what process eat memory
<Ned_Flanders> o htop o gnome monitor?
<Ned_Flanders> where do i find that
<Guest44025> "sudo apt-get install htop"
<Ned_Flanders> ok i installed it
<Ned_Flanders> how do i run it
<Ned_Flanders> nvm found it
<Fridgemock> In the console window you can click on the "MEM%" column and it will sort by mem usage+
<Ned_Flanders> unity-2d-shell
<Ned_Flanders> taking up aload of memory!
<Ned_Flanders> and nautilus -n
<onebitxajax> LOL
<onebitxajax> Ned_Flanders: i already say it. it's normal :D
<Ned_Flanders> how can it be normal
<Ned_Flanders> windows doesn't use that much ram to run the desktop
<Ned_Flanders> would something like XFCE use less RAM than GNOME ?
<Ned_Flanders> i can't have this much ram being used for just the desktop
<Fridgemock> Well, GNOME and likewise Unity are not supposed to have a mem usage like that right after install. There is most definetly something wrong.
<Fridgemock> You said you installed the gnome desktop?
<Fridgemock> Are you logged into unity?
<Ned_Flanders> yes i am
<Ned_Flanders> thank you fridgemock for comfirming something is wrong
<Fridgemock> How much memory is actually used by these individual processes you just listed?
<Ned_Flanders> i wish i could show u my unity
<Fridgemock> Could you open up the default system monitor via the dash: Windows/super-key and then type "system monitor"
<Fridgemock> Should be a tad easier than the console thingy
<Ned_Flanders> k
<Ned_Flanders> on that
<Ned_Flanders> 1.8GIB 45.4% of 4.0 GIB in use
<Fridgemock> Click on the "Processes" tab
<Ned_Flanders> and i dont even have any programs open
<Fridgemock> then on "Memory" column
<Ned_Flanders> ok
<Ned_Flanders> unity-2d-shell 34.0MiB
<Ned_Flanders> xvnc4 11.7 MiB
<Ned_Flanders> nautilus 11.3 MiB
<Fridgemock> Kk, let's switch the system process on as well:
<Fridgemock> Menu: View->All Processes
<Ned_Flanders> How do i find Menu
<Ned_Flanders> nvm i got it
<Fridgemock> So, found any bug memory consumers? Anything using more than xorg?
<Fridgemock> big*
<Ned_Flanders> fridge: http://i50.tinypic.com/dnyjyt.png
<Ned_Flanders> can u see?
<Fridgemock> Apart from being logged in as root I can't see anything unusual. Since I'm a beginner myself, someone more qualified show dig deeper. Especially since you're talking about servers and such. Sorry, mate.
<Fridgemock> should*
<Ned_Flanders> Ah... perhaps unity just uses alot of memory?
<Ned_Flanders> Maybe I should uninstall Gnome and use some less memory intensive
<Ned_Flanders> its bad to log in as root?
<progician> oy. I have trouble with the audio through hdmi since I installed kubuntu. I tried many solution I foundon blogs/forums, but none seems to work.
<progician> I have an issue with the HDMI audio. I managed to set up the TV as a display at the right of my monitor, however,  I can't get the sound working
<progician> I set the output device as GF104... but it doesn't help
<progician> it used to work just fine under linux mint, even on linux mint with kde, but on kubuntu it just simply doesn't work
<progician> I'm a bit lost, because when I check the aplay -L, there's four output device for the hdmi: CARD=NVIDIA, while there's only a single physical hdmi  output on the card, obviously
<progician> and also, there's a dmix device on the dev 3
<progician> is there any known bug that stops kubuntu working with hdmi audio?
<progician> is there any chat on this channel at all? I mean I put my question out an hour ago, and not a single line was spoken ever since
<progician> mint channels are definitely more active
<rork> progician: most software I use has output to the hdmi as well as the generic audio, there are few programs you have to specify though. Which program do you use to test it?
<progician> rork: which software in particular? is amarok capable of doing so?
<Obsidian1723> progician: Sorry, if I knew the anwser, I'd help you. I do know Linux Mint puts in a lot of extras by default. I would imagine there should be some sort of benchmarking software you could use to test it out.
<Obsidian1723> Have you checked dmesg and in /var/log ?
<progician> Obsidian1723: I'll see, what I can find in there...
<Obsidian1723> you can also check things like lscpi if it's a PCI card, or lsusb for USB devices, checking those things and logs is where I'd start first, so in this case, dmesg. I believe you'd want to start in /var/log/messages
<rork> progician: yes, Amarok should work fine
<cloakable> Are you using Pulseaudio or pure alsa?
<progician> rork: in the amarok configuration it leads me to the phonon config panel, and whatever I do there, there's no sound on the TV
<progician> cloakable: i use kubuntu as it was installed.
<cloakable> progician: Click on kmix and right-click on the Amarok entry. Then mouse over Move.
<progician> cloakable: but then, since I couldn't get it working, I installed the pavucontrol, and alsa-utils as well, for no avail
<cloakable> Move it to the HDMI output.
<cloakable> Hmm.
<cloakable> What output does the pulseaudio volume manager say Amarok is using?
<progician> cloakable: which one is the pulseaudio vol manager? pavucontrol?
<cloakable> progician: Yup
<progician> ok guys, there might be a clue: kmix fail to start.
<Obsidian1723> ok.
<Obsidian1723> try reconfiguring that
<progician> oh, it doesn't actually, it just starts on the tray, sorry
<progician> so how do I direct software audio output to different hardware output?
<progician> the pavucontrol panel shows as if there was some audio on the hdmi, but no sound on the telly
<cloakable> Hm.
<cloakable> And what programs are outputting to HDMI?
<progician> cloakable: amarok
<progician> and event sounds
<cloakable> That's odd.
<cloakable> I don't have a HDMI TV here, so I can't help too much, alas.
<progician> cloakable: very odd, because it was working fine under mint... I love kubuntu in all aspects, but this is how I play movies at home, so I would like to sort out before the night comes :)
<cloakable> But I don't see a reason why HDMI output would be failing on your system. You say pavucontrol shows volume activity on the HDMI output... have you checked the other end?
<progician> many times, different ways
<progician> but when I log in to windows, it works like charm
<progician> it's definitely on the kubuntu side where it fails somewhere
<progician> cloakable: when I click on the pulsaudio control/configuration tab, the GF104 High Definition Audio has 4+4 options with the 5.1
<progician> when I change it, i get warnings, that it doesn't work
<cloakable> Hrm.
<cloakable> The KDE one or the pavucontrol one?
<progician> when I set to the first one ("The first Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output") i get a different message, warning me that it has higher preference  or specifically configure for this stream. To me it tells that the audio driver is convinced that it is playing on the right stream without problem. I wonder if it is muted somewhere, but couldn't find anytiing
<progician> pavucontrol
<progician> the phonon seems less helpful in this
<cloakable> Yeah, some
<progician> i changed the nvidia driver, no change
<cloakable> I'm not sure I can really help you, here.
<progician> i wonder if the intergrated ati video card causing this...
<progician> but that's ATI SB, not the GF104
<cloakable> *nod*
<progician> annoying, as all my media is on the ext4 home partition.....
<progician> so I can't play them easily on window without copying all the music there.....
<progician> windowws, i mean
<cloakable> I'm using a GF119, with the latest beta drivers, so I'm not sure I could really help you with your problem even if I had HDMI speakers.
<cloakable> I'm using the built-in analogue here.
<oid> Do any normal people use Linux or is it just for hardcore computer geeks?
<progician> yeah, that works fine... first i installed the experimental drivers, and now i switched back to the normals ones
<progician> oid: more and more non-geeks I recon
<alainus> can programs be opened from the console just like with krunner ? (without outputting anything to the console)
<progician> oid: because people are less attached to specific softwares, and the web works the same way as on commercial platforms
<progician> alainus: they can be
<progician> alainus: just type kate, and it will open. but they will show the tty output
<Sennar_> clear
<murthy> hello everyone
<away> anyone know of a good place to find more lightdm-kde themes?
<Mamarok> away: so far I know only one, maby have a look at kde-look.org or kde-apps.org?
<away> Mamarok -- thanks
<Sennar> hi to all!!! someone now how i can see all list directory near the hostname??? i don't wont see any "Music" but /home/pippo/Misic in terminal??
<IdleOne> Sennar: Can you rephrase your question. I am unclear what it is you are asking?
<Mamarok> Sennar: you want to see the complete path in the prompt in a Konsole I guess?
<IdleOne> Sennar: What langauge do you speak?
<IdleOne> language*
<IdleOne> Sennar: in here please not in PM
<Mamarok> Italian I guess
<IdleOne> Sennar: we have channels in other languages that can help you better.
<IdleOne> Sennar: por l'amor de dios abla aqui
<Sennar> sorry! italin :D where i find italian channel? 0.o
<IdleOne> ah
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IdleOne> Mamarok: has a good geoip script apparently
<Sennar>  /join #ubuntu-it
<lordievader> Good evening
<TEST__> hi
<amigamia> test
<TEST__> yes?
<maximo> ciao
<maximo> !list
<ubottu> maximo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<smoke_> does anyone know how to install directx in wine?
#kubuntu 2014-03-03
<ronaldsmazitis>  gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-SVUoKc/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<ronaldsmazitis> kdenlive
<ronaldsmazitis> KUBUNTU
<ronaldsmazitis> why I can't render file
<valorie> I think there is a kdenlive chan
<valorie> let me check with alis
<valorie> yes, #kdenlive
<pnunn> Can someone give me a clue where to start looking for a problem with display port dual monitors. Was working fine, rebooted after not rebooting for a while, as soon as I plug in display port both laptop and monitor go black.
<mustang> Hey, ya'll...  I am running saucy 13.10.  I was doing just fine until I run sudo apt-get autoremove to get rid of some old package files.  In the process it hosed up my KDE Full install.  I managed to get all of it reinstalled, but instead of getting the picture logon screen where I can pick what user account I want to logon with, I am getting more of a network login screen.  I don't like it, because half the family doesn't know what
<mustang> their logon is.  I found the setting in the settings for KDE Light, but after switching and applying, restarting X or rebooting, I still get the network looking login screen.  Does anyone have any ideas of how I can correct this?
<rahuldroy> try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rahuldroy> hopefully it will reset everything for you
<TheFakeazneD525> mustang: sudo apt-get install kdm
<TheFakeazneD525> and choose kdm
<TheFakeazneD525> or apt-get install lightdm, and choose kdm
<gnumdk> Hello
<gnumdk> Why the hell kubuntu 14.04 use firefox as default browser? Firefox is broken under KDE: no mime types, no passwords, ...
<mavihs> It's their wish !
<gnumdk> They say: rekonq is broken so lets take another broken browser?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> gnumdk: "they" say "I no more want to release Qt4 based versions, but I cannot (yet) release serious Qt5 ones" http://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2013/11/15/rekonq-2-4-0/
<gnumdk> but why firefox?
<Walex2> gnumdk: that was a decision of the Kubuntu project for "compatibility".
<Walex2> gnumdk: compatibility with the Ubuntu security team...
<Walex2> gnumdk: basically Firefox gets frequent security fixes, Konqueror and Rekonq don't, and the Kubuntu team don't have the resources to keep doing backports or re-releases.
<Walex2> the thesis is given how complex browsers are and how much downloaded code they run, even well written ones are full of security holes, and constant security fixes and re-releases are needed.
<novakitty> Can anyone tell me how to force a samba wins server to forget about a rogue ip/host combination and to find the right ip for the host?  It's providing the wrong IP for a system, and if i disable samba, the name resolves fine using broadcasting, enable it again and it resolves wrong.
<tajamul> hi
<BluesKaj> hi tajamul
<tajamul> hi
<tajamul> had been using  xchat so is it like it
<BluesKaj> xchat works ok on kubuntu, so does konversation, quassell and many other irc cleints
<gnumdk> Walex2: and chromium?
<gnumdk> kwallet, kde file selector, xdg mime types
<bigdaddy_> Hallo zusammen. Skanlite scannt bei mir immer im Letter Format, oder zumindest deutlich länger als A4. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das beeinflussen kann?
<tsimpson> !de | bigdaddy_
<ubottu> bigdaddy_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bigdaddy_> sorry. I've got a problem with Skanlite. I want to scan with the format A4. Skanlite always scans with the format Letter, which is to long for my original. So I get a black margin at the bottom. Does anybody know how I can get rid of that?
<torentador> hello world
<ethang> hey guys.  my usb mouse is accepting clicks and scrolls but not and movement
<gabry> rekonq non funziona!!
<ethang> hey guys.  my usb mouse is accepting clicks and scrolls but not any movement of the pointer.  any ideas?
<Hubert-01> Hi ethang. Testing onother mouse?
<ethang> Hubert-01:  I tried a wired optical mouse
<Hubert-01> and the same issue?
<ethang> yes.
<Hubert-01> very curios
<Hubert-01> newest Kubuntu?
<ethang> yes
<ethang> it worked on another computer
<Hubert-01> can you test it in win xp / 7 ...?
<ethang> no windows installation currently
<Hubert-01> itś the easiest way to test the hardware. If it fails in a different system.
<Hubert-01> it's defect....but 2 mouses at the same time?? hmmm
<ethang> I'm going to test it on a different computer to verify it works again
<Hubert-01> thats a good idear
<Hubert-01> I never had difficults whith a mouse under kubuntu...I know, that won't help
#kubuntu 2014-03-04
<DarthFrog> Urk!  I've done something dumb.  :-)  I don't suppose there's anything surprising in that, mind you.  During my last boot, KDE threw up a screen about all the audio devices it wanted to discard and without thinking about it, I merely clicked OK as I was absorbed in doing something else and I just wanted the bloody interfering window to go the hell away.  Now, after rebooting, there are no devices for sound playback at all!  There's only
<DarthFrog> the dummy output device.  WTF?
<DarthFrog> Can some kind soul tell me how to get my SoundBlaster X-Fi recognised again?  pavucontrol is no help.
<valorie> DarthFrog: have you tried alsamixer from the cli?
<DarthFrog> valorie: No.  Not yet.
<DarthFrog> That's an excellent idea.
<irctc782> I need some help with Quassel
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<irctc782> Quassel randomly stops showing up, it works but it just stops showing up after some weird glitch
<irctc782> I'm using Ubuntu though so maybe Compiz is at fault, but no windows pop up when I kill Compiz
<irctc782> I'd have to delete ALL of my data from Quassel JUST for it to show up again!
<irctc782> What is going on?
<jargon> how do i solve this problem without network access? i tried downloading the .deb suggested in the Solution, copy to thumb drive then copy to the networkless laptop with no wifi drivers. now Package Installer is whining about Unsatisfied dependencies. meanwhile,the download site mentioned no dependencies. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/198758#comment-6 ...
<jargon> ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/i386/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-quantal-generic/download
<ikonia> jargon: please don't cross-paste your questions, it's boarderline spam
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
 * cvfdfdf saluda!!
<DarthFrog> To restore deleted sound devices in KDE, delete ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and delete ~/.pulse.  Then restart KDE.
<Dan_D> How do I write and boot from the Kubuntu disk image? I wrote it, from Xubuntu, using the startup disk creator. I then boot from the USB stick with the bios, but the screen stays black and nothing happens. I left it this way for half an hour before I gave up. Solutions?:
<Dan_D> Hello???
<DarthFrog> Dan_D: Hi.
<Dan_D> Hello
<BluesKaj> Dan_D, di you setup your BIOS to boot from usb?
<Dan_D> Yep
<Dan_D> I have done it successfully before with the Xubuntu image
<Dan_D> Is there a command line way of doing it? I feel that would be more reliable.
<DarthFrog> Did you verify the integrity of the ISO image before burning it to the thumbdrive?
<BluesKaj> Dan_D, does your machine use UEFI?
<safridzal> I just restart after upgrading to kubuntu 14.04, and I already have a problem. I cannot play any videos on this new system. Smplayer, VLC, even mplayer from konsole resulting auto logoff.. any suggestion?
<Dan_D> I do not know BluesKaj, DarthFrog I did do the mdsum thing
<DarthFrog> Dan_D:  when you say you've been previously successful, do you mean on this same machine?
<DarthFrog> i.e. same hardware
<Dan_D> Yes.
<BluesKaj> there's an EFI option in the bios if your machine is newer than 2010
<Dan_D> I did it by command line last time, cannot remember what commands though.
<DarthFrog> Dan_D:  I would do it by "dd if=<ISO image name> of=/dev/sdb" if the thumbdrive is /dev/sdb.
<Dan_D> Ok
<Dan_D> How do I find out what the thumbdrive is
<Dan_D> The name I mean
<Dan_D> Also I will need to format it.
<DarthFrog> unplug it.  Issue the "dmesg" command.  note the last line.  Plug it in and see what dmesg says.
<Dan_D> Ok
<DarthFrog> No you will not.
<Dan_D> Oh ok.
<DarthFrog> the ISO image already contains a file system.
<Dan_D> Cool
<DarthFrog> You do not want to mount the thumbdrive.  Also, "dd" will blow away anything already on the drive.
<Dan_D> OIk
<Dan_D> How do I avoid mounting it
<Dan_D> ?
<DarthFrog> If that doesn't work, I guarantee double your money back. :-)
<Dan_D> Ok
<Dan_D> Does this sound like the device name? [ 1125.858652] scsi5 : usb-storage 1-1:1.0
<Dan_D> Or [ 1126.856819] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Verbatim STORE N GO       1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<DarthFrog> Just stick the drive in and issue the dd command.  Be *very* careful that you identify which device it is cuz if you get it wrong, you can overwrite something you'd rather have not overwritten.
<Dan_D> Ok
<DarthFrog> No.  dmesg will tell you /dev/sd<something or other>
<Dan_D> Ok
<Dan_D> There are so many things dmesg is saying I am finding it hard to see anything that is /dev/sd<blahblah>
<DarthFrog> It'll be at the bottom after you plug in the thumbdrive.
<Dan_D> Ok
<Dan_D> Very bottom?
<Dan_D> This is the bottom thing: [ 1328.461008] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<DarthFrog> Last screen.
<DarthFrog> there you go, /dev/sdb
<Dan_D> Ah, thanks
<Dan_D> SO:       dd if=kubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb        is the command I want?
<Dan_D> Also, if it works, will it overwrite my hard drive when I install kubuntu? I DO want it to ideally.
<Dan_D> I mean the whole hard disk in my machine.
<Dan_D> DarthFrog, I ran  dd if=kubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb  in the directory, it said it needed root privs.SO I did  sudo dd if=kubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb  and entered my password. Nothing is happening, or am I just impatient?
<DarthFrog> Wait.
<Dan_D> Ok
<Dan_D> Ok, it is finished DarthFrog. I should now try booting from it?
<DarthFrog> Up to you.
<Dan_D> Thanks for the help!
<DarthFrog> If it works, you're welcome.  If it doesn't, I deny any knowledge. :-)
<DarthFrog> BTW, what's your end goal here?
<BluesKaj> he left
<safridzal> I just restart after upgrading to kubuntu 14.04, and I already have a problem. I cannot play any videos on this new system. playing video using Smplayer, VLC, even mplayer from konsole resulting auto logoff..  fglrx is installed and working. wobbly windows, game, runs well. but not videos. any suggestion?
<BluesKaj> safridzal, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  My internet connection has been as slow as pouring molasses in a polar vortex for the past day. :-(  I have severe lag.
<DarthFrog> Shaw is not my friend right now.
<BluesKaj> hey DarthFrog, bummer.... must servicing the servers
<BluesKaj> be
<BluesKaj> bell just shuts our switch off here , without any warning when servicing
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: I'm waiting for a call-back from their tech support.
<BluesKaj> lag here is 54ms
<DarthFrog> Lovely.  I'm getting ping times of over 2 seconds to the Shaw network.
<olimazi> does kubuntu support UEFI installation?
<olimazi> anyone ever try it...
<Dan_D> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn. The Kubuntu install keeps on failing with  an error. It says it is most commonly caused by a faulty disk. However, I was not getting any errors while running the OS I used to have on it (Xubuntu). So now... my computer is screwed up (no OS on it at all) and I cannot install one (Kubuntu won't install)
<Dan_D> This is being posted from a different Windows computer by the way.
<Dan_D> And I need the computer tomorrow for school. I have at least backed up all my schoolwork.
<Dan_D> Help anyone?
<lordievader> Dan_D: Have you tried Unetbootin?
<Dan_D> What is that?
<Dan_D> If it is an installable program, then no.
<lordievader> Dan_D: Unetbootin is a tool for making live-usb sticks: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Dan_D> I did it by command line from Xubuntu
<Dan_D> The 'Try Kubuntu' option works, but installing fails with a hard disk error
<lordievader> Dan_D: Did what?
<Dan_D> I wrote the .iso to usb stick with command line.
<lordievader> Dan_D: Should work, but I have bad experience with it. Unetbootin works usually for me.
<Dan_D> Ok
<Dan_D> I will try it then.
<windows> hi
<BluesKaj> hi windows
<windows> hi
<windows> is there any way to get guvcview or cheese to work like motion security cam
<windows> ;) on laptop
<windows> I must say that after 2y of ubuntu usign kubuntu rocks this is PRO
<genii> windows: I don't think there's a way to get motion detection working in guvcview or cheese, but that app I directed you at in -offtopic *does* do motion detection. And if you want more like an actual CCTV system, look into ZoneMinder instead
<genii> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.25.0-4ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 1845 kB, installed size 5915 kB
<windows> yes nice idea I can setup zoneminder server and use it XD
<windows> tnx
<genii> np
<Guest54688> hallo
<Guest54688> ist jemand da?
<DarthFrog> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Nek> hello guys
<Nek> My computer have a resolution of 3200x1800
<Nek> Any tip for having something beautiful as workspace ?
<kubuntu_> привет
<genii> !ru | kubuntu_
<ubottu> kubuntu_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bprompt> something beautiful as workspace?
<Nek> bprompt, currently, my desktop is not workable
<bprompt> ?
<Nek> bprompt, http://i.stack.imgur.com/qiELb.jpg
<Nek> that's my screen on ubuntu
<Nek> it's worse on kubuntu
<bprompt> hmhmmm   I am not sure I follow what you mean by ..... "worse" :/
<Nek> bprompt, imagine that my screen is  a 15" display
<Nek> You can imagine that i cannot read text from a distance of 30cm of the screen
<Nek> And I want to be able to read from 1meter (seems legit)
<Nek> On ubuntu I can make fonts bigger (again too small on my screen after manipulation)
<bprompt> you mean the resolution is too high?
<Nek> yep
<Nek> On kubuntu I can set font higher but it doesn't work for every texts (as in ubuntu in facts)
<bprompt> in kubuntu  you can change the resolution by "system settings" > display and monitor
<Nek> But on the text it works, it's readable.
<Nek> Problem: it brokes the entiere interface
<bprompt> then change your resolution
<genii> You can try cycling through available resolutions with ctrl-alt-<keypad + or - >
<windows> kubuntu I think it will be nice if there was app for sync privete phone - pc   ---- whole mobile on your PC just with linux XD
<acidmeltdown> hello
<acidmeltdown> anyone home tonight?
 * bprompt is not really here tonight,  he's really off sleeping and couting cows
<bprompt> s/cou/&n/
<dougl> how do I remove a repository?
<dougl> ppa
<DarthFrog> dougl: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dougl> thanks
<Pici> !ppapurge | also
<ubottu> also: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dougl> :)
<dougl> thanks guys
<GNURocco> Hello
<GNURocco>  i need some help with kwin
<Rocco_-> why kwin windows is opening up automatically maximized?
<Rocco_-> every single windows
<Rocco_-> i have ubuntu xfce with -kwin
#kubuntu 2014-03-05
<house> start keylogger
<marcondes> hi
<JamesF> hey, i need some help. It seems that i am missing all of my opengl libs for C++ dev. I have googled the hell out of it and followed all tutorials i can find.
<JamesF> still no luck
<valorie> !info opengl
<ubottu> Package opengl does not exist in saucy
<JamesF> Is there another way of obtaining the libs for opengl?
<JamesF> should I re-install with an earlier version of kubuntu?
<valorie> JamesF: it is usually a -dev package
<valorie> by C++ dev, do you mean you are hacking ON C++, or *with* C++
<JamesF> Thats what i thought too. I have installed or Re-installed libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa-dev freeglut and freeglut3-dev
<JamesF> lol, no hacking. I have a graphics engine i have been developing for a while now...
<valorie> if you do  `apt-cache search opengl` you get lots of possibilities
<JamesF> yep
<valorie> I'm thinking that #kde-devel is probably a more fruitful chan for you
<valorie> this is more kubuntu user help
<JamesF> lol. kk, ill give them a shot. Thanks anyways
<valorie> good luck!
<valorie> oh, if you haven't tried installing `build-essential` that might help
<valorie> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<JamesF> I figured it out Valorie, i reinstalled my graphics drivers and found that they are not placed in the same directory as it was in 12.04. instead of /usr/libs it was in user/libs/i386-linux-gnu
<DarthFrog> valorie: FYI, regarding my question yesterday about restoring sound devices that KDE had removed: ALSAmixer wasn't the answer, it wasn't even installed.  I had to delete ~/.pulse and delete ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc, then restart KDE.
<nani__> hi
<nani__> any body there
<nani__> hi
<marcos_> hi people
<KAMIDAZe007_> hi all
<KAMIDAZe007_> i want to combinate ubuntu with kali
<KAMIDAZe007_> should i use kali or ubuntu for the basic platform?
<KAMIDAZe007_> thanks ;)
<rww> Kali is based on Debian. How do you propose to "combinate" (what does that mean, exactly?) it with Ubuntu?
<KAMIDAZe007_> ubuntu is also on debian
<KAMIDAZe007_> u can install ubuntu and patch there the kali package into it
<rww> Yes, Ubuntu is based on Debian. There's a *lot* of changes in Ubuntu from the basic Debian packages, and installing Debian repositories on Ubuntu isn't supported specifically because those changes and such repositories don't tend to co-exist well.
<KAMIDAZe007_> or u use the other way
<rww> If memory serves, on top of that Kali makes major changes such as running as root by default, which Ubuntu is not written to support (e.g. we lock the root account and recommend sudo instead).
<rww> so basically, whichever way you choose won't be supported by #ubuntu or #kubuntu, won't be supported by #debian, and may or may not be supported by #kali-linux (I have no idea of their support policies)
<KAMIDAZe007_> intresting ;)
<KAMIDAZe007_> i guess i will go the kali way and patch this how i need it
<KAMIDAZe007_> i really like all the nice optic and features in ubuntu
<KAMIDAZe007_> many thanks for your help
<Voyage> hi,
<Voyage> I cant speak by my microphone pluged in. but the built in micro phone of my laptop works. I have toogled the audio settings but no use. any one has a clue?
<valorie> Voyage: do you have pavucontrol?
<valorie> you can check in there device by device
<Voyage> valorie,  where can we see that? or get to that?
<valorie> it isn't installed by default, so you'll have to install it
<valorie> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (saucy), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<Voyage> ok. I am installing it
<Voyage> valorie,  cant work with any drop down option in pavucontrol...  any other way to see if my audio can work?
<Voyage> I cant speak by my microphone pluged in. but the built in micro phone of my laptop works. I have toogled the audio settings but no use. any one has a clue?  I used  pavucontrol but  cant work with any drop down option in pavucontrol...  any other way to see if my audio can work?
<valorie> !sound
<valorie> dang it, bot splitted
<valorie> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> pong!
<valorie> !pulseaudio
<valorie> pfff
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<apachelogger> valorie: don't break the bot :P
<apachelogger> that's my job
<valorie> Voyage: those sound links have helped me a lot in the past
<valorie> I must have affronted his dignity
<Voyage> valorie,  hm
<valorie> poor thing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning
<BluesKaj> Hey mydogsnameisrudy
<jarkko_> has anyone idea what 9.871349] init: ureadahead main process (211) terminated with status 5 means?
<BluesKaj> jarkko_, did you notice any problems after the message ?
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: i cant confirm...
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: network manager doesn't start i have to use widget to connect internet (i think it's knonw issue)...ALSO if i use safe mode to boot, there is some kernel issue with something and i think it's network related...i can bypass the issue by ctrl+c
<BluesKaj> you have installed the NM widget in the panel ?
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: yes
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: only way to connect as far as i know
<BluesKaj> jarkko_, and it doesn't auto-connect ?
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: it works correctly, but the thing which i had before that widget doesn't work
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: what's the default? it's not that widget
<BluesKaj> the widget is part of network management, some ppl don't use the widget
<BluesKaj> if the widget sets up your connection then there's really nothing to worry about
<BluesKaj> jarkko_,^
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: i know, but i think the original program doesnt work like it should
<jarkko_> just upgraded kubuntu packages btw.
<BluesKaj> jarkko_, if you are connecting to the internet without any problem, then you don't have one...let's not work on a problem that's already solved
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: but  i am not sure if someone would make clean install, would the network manager work like it should
<BluesKaj> jarkko_, perhaps you could search launchpad for a similar bug, that might help your curiosity
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: when i boot into safe mode 3.13.4, trying normal boot there is some problem..is just loops, which can be interrupted by ctrl+c ( i dont have this issue on normal boot)
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: don't remember exact errros
<BluesKaj> safe mode?
<jarkko_> errors
<jarkko_> into grub --> safe boot or something similar
<BluesKaj> recovery kernel
<jarkko_> yes
<jarkko_> is it worth trying to figure what's not working and report?
<BluesKaj> jarkko_, like I said look in launchpad for a similar bug first, no point in duplicating an existing report
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: do you have direct link?
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: i find it hard to find kubuntu related issues sometimes
<BluesKaj> there is a searchbar in lauchpad, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: was it march when kubuntu has final versio?
<jarkko_> 14.04
<monkeyjuice> BluesKaj:  you running 14.04? if so is opengl running desktop effects?
<BluesKaj> 14 stands for the year. 04 stands for the month, jarkko_
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: didnt know that
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: i thought they just increase in time
<jarkko_> BluesKaj: very clever actually
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, yeah, 14.04 OpenGL and raster
<monkeyjuice> hmmm ok i must have a driver problem i guess
<BluesKaj> desktop effects are ok , still have few artifacts like blanking parts of the screen etc
<BluesKaj> moving the cursor usually restores
<monkeyjuice> well its working just not right so ill keep waiting for now
<BluesKaj> no crashes or segfaults , just that annoyance
<monkeyjuice> touch pad pointer was locking up yesterday seems to be good now
<BluesKaj> looks like X has some problems, hard to tell if they're driver related
<ronnoc> apachelogger: Already sent your newly-minted blog post to G+, FaceBooger, and Twitter :)
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> I am internet famous :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: but it doesn't have the kitten on planet!
<apachelogger> poor planet
<ronnoc> uz an interwebz celebrity! (along with JR, of course)
<ronnoc> and JR has some shiny new office things it appears
<Riddell> not shiny but warm at least
<jonnyw2k-work> Random question, does Compiz still exsist/get used
<ronnoc> Riddell: warm > office bling
<apachelogger> jonnyw2k-work: it's been somewhat merged with unity, but yeah it technically exists in some capacity
<jonnyw2k-work> apachelogger, I was more on about integration with KDE for some eye candy, the only useful links I can find are from 2010, and I know things can change alot in that time.
 * genii gets nostalgic for KDE 3.10
<Riddell> jonnyw2k-work: KDE has the market leader compositing window manager kwin
<apachelogger> ^ that
<genii> jonnyw2k-work: Pretty much all the eye candy that Compiz/Compiz-Fusion did like cube, wobbly windows, etc is built-in  to the compositing of kwin
<blah-blah> #amarok
<admin1> привет
<usul> #LWB@irc.rizon.net
<shadeslayer> so, extremely stupid question, how does one execute a root command with su
<lordievader> shadeslayer: I thought it was: su root -c <command>
<shadeslayer> lordievader: at which point it asks for a password
<shadeslayer> and if I put in my user password it gives me an auth error
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Ah right Ubu doesn't have a root pw. So you have to use sudo or give root a pw, though the last isn't recommended.
<shadeslayer> mmm
<genii> sudo su .. ?
<lordievader> Or that ^ ;)
<Manuela_> excuse me, I need help. I've installed Kubuntu 12.04 on a mac powerbook pc g4, but I can't load the operative system. There's only the black login screen. Excuse me for my ignorance, but I'm totally new to this world. How can I load the operative system? Thanks a lot
<lordievader> Manuela_: I have no experience with Mac but let me give it a shot. What black login screen are you talking about, can you perhaps show a screenshot?
<Manuela_> no, I can't. I'll try to describe it
<Manuela_> it's a login screen. I put my username and my password, but I don't know what to do later
<lordievader> Manuela_: On the top does it read "Ubuntu <some version> <host-name> tty1"?
<Manuela_> exactly
<Manuela_> ubuntu login:
<Manuela_> then, I put username and password
<Manuela_> and appears
<Manuela_> last login: bla bla bla
<Manuela_> welcome to ubuntu 12.04 lts
<lordievader> Manuela_: Ah ok, then I know where you are. It is very probable that the display driver fails to load. What happens when you login and run the command 'startx'?
<Manuela_> fatal server error: no screens found
<Manuela_> failed to load module "fglrx"
<Manuela_> it's only a bit of what I see
<Manuela_> failed to open framebuffer device
 * genii sips and ponders ATI/AMD
<Manuela_> starting pbbuttonsd OK starting mouse emulation daemon mouseemu fail
<Manuela_> What do you suggest me to do?
<lordievader> Manuela_: As I figured the display driver fails. Did you manually install the fglrc driver?
<Manuela_> no
<Manuela_> Can I do it through install dvd?
<lordievader> Manuela_: Could you pastebin the output of: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Manuela_> I simply did the boot by dvd and installed the operative system
<Manuela_> ok
<Manuela_> 1 minute
<Manuela_> vga compatible controller: advanced micro devices [AMD] nee ATI Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02) Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x Kernel modules: aty128fb
<Manuela_> that's what I see
<lordievader> Manuela_: Hmm, there seem to be more people with problems with that card.
<Manuela_> :(
<Manuela_> Can I do anything to fix it?
<lordievader> Manuela_: I'm looking around to see if someone fixed it.
<Manuela_> thank you! :) you're very kind
<genii> I wonder why it doesn't use the non-proprietary driver by default ( radeon).
<lordievader> genii: The Ubuntu docs/wiki doesn't list it as supported.
<genii> lordievader: What I find curious... is if they didn't manually install fglrx driver, then why does it want to try using it? Unless maybe there is some xorg.conf trying to load it or something
<genii> Because normally all non-free/proprietary drivers are not iinstalled on a clean install
<lordievader> Hmm, the ATI/AMD site doesn't list the card either.
<lordievader> I.e. I cannot find it...
<Manuela_> :( it's probably too old
<genii> Manuela_: Does:  lsmod | grep fglrx   ...show it?   If not, then does: lsmod | grep radeon    ...show a result?
<Manuela_> thank you, I try
<lordievader> Manuela_: You might try 10.04 (though it is EOL :( ) Here (->) someone says puppy linux 5.2 which is based on 10.04 appearantly works for them: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117510/install-lubuntu-12-04-on-an-old-dell-c600-video-issues
<Manuela_> nothing
<lordievader> genii: It loads some frame buffer driver: aty128fb
<genii> Hm.
<lordievader> Worst case: the card being too old and Precise dropping support for it.
<Manuela_> so I have to reinstall mac os x tiger again :(
<Manuela_> it's too slow
<lordievader> Manuela_: Or try Ubu 10.04
<Manuela_> where can I find it?
<Manuela_> thak you
<genii> If I had more time today I would help you poke at it with a stick
<Manuela_> *thank you
<lordievader> Hmm, 10.04 server edition is supported till 2015. So you do get those updates.
<lordievader> Manuela_: Here you can download 10.04: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04.3/
<Manuela_> thanks a lot!
<Manuela_> mmm there's only th eintel version
<Manuela_> I have a powerbook
<Manuela_> *intel
<Dan_D> What is the command line way of running a .deb file to install the program?
<Manuela_> it doesn't matter. thanks for the great help
<lordievader> Manuela_: Oh hey, hold on.
<lordievader> Dan_D: sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<Dan_D> Thanks
<Dan_D> I got dependency issues, is there a command to install the dependecies?
<lordievader> Dan_D: sudo apt-get install -f
<Dan_D> Thanks
<lordievader> Manuela_: Whoo found it: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04.3/
<lordievader> Wait that should be: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/
<Dan_D> It said it will remove the program I am trying to install, help?
<Dan_D> I may just try some other way.
<lordievader> Dan_D: Hihi, that is one way to resolve the dependency. What are you trying to install?
<Dan_D> Corewars, the version for linux from Sourceforge
<Dan_D> corewars_0.9.13-0.1_i386.deb
<lordievader> !info corewars
<ubottu> Package corewars does not exist in saucy
<lordievader> Hmm.
<Dan_D> I tried literally sudo apt-get install <dependencies here> and it said it could not find them but they are referred to by another thing
<Dan_D> Also tried sudo apt-get install 0f and that did not work
<Dan_D> I mean -f not 0f
<Dan_D> I could use Wine to run the Windows version I guess.
<lordievader> Dan_D: Whoo more old stuff. Perhaps a version from (->) installs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+package/corewars
<Dan_D> Ok.
<Dan_D> lordievader, that apparently needs the ungettable dependencies
<lordievader> Dan_D: Hmm, I guess you are out of luck.
<Dan_D> Time to try Wine and the windows version
<Dan_D> Well, Windows version appears to work.
<Manuela_> lordievader: thank you, I'll try to download it
<lordievader> Manuela_: Hope that works out for you.
<Dj_FlyBy> so when using sudo, as kUbuntu does, how does one use root with password (Example. I am trying to access mysql and it needs the root password, of which i do not know)
<lordievader> Dj_FlyBy: In Ubuntu the root user doesn't have a password. However the mysql root password is not linked to the root user password, it is something else.
<Dj_FlyBy> lordievader, so then it would be safe to assume that mysql implements one by default when installing via Muon?
<lordievader> Dj_FlyBy: Err, never done an install through Muon, through apt-get it explicitly asks for one.
<Dj_FlyBy> yea....  starting to think i will remove and reinstall a couple things that way instead of through Muon... maybe just remove Muon together if that wont hurt anything.
<lordievader> Dj_FlyBy: You did install the server? Not the client? Client doesn't ask for a password.
<Dj_FlyBy> yes
<Dj_FlyBy> I don't mind removing and re-adding things if needed as this is a very very fresh install of kubuntu...
<lordievader> Dj_FlyBy: Hmm, odd. It might work to reconfigure the package, try in a terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<orlando_> hey
<moses__> Hello!!
<moses__> Um hello
<moses__> Is any one there
<moses__> Sorry im new at this
<genii> moses__: People are around, just quiet :) If you have some question, just ask and see if there is a helper which responds
<moses__> How old are you
<genii> moses__: Ancient. :) The appropriate type of question for this channel would be something like "How can I get my Kubuntu to do <fill in blank>" or so. This is not a channel for social talk
<lordievader> moses__: For offtopic we have #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<moses__> Oh well then how do yu make WH wave edit work
 * genii slides a mug of coffee into #kubuntu-offtopic for lordievader
<moses__> Never mind ill just go to off topic
<laurent_> i am looking for doc / tuto for dev kde app
<genii> laurent_: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Programming_Tutorial_KDE_4
<laurent_> thanks. i am new to linux dev, i come from windows dev.
<Tracking> Got to go Bye
<genii> laurent_: You may also want to enquire in #kubuntu-devel for more resources
<genii> Also, alternately, #kde-devel
<laurent_> thanks. Lot of stuff to read
<Tracking> Hello how do you get radio tray to work
<TheFakeazneD525> :D
<TheFakeazneD525> Polo shirts!
<TheFakeazneD525> the only kind of shirt I ever wear
<TheFakeazneD525> ...EVER...
<Tracking> Okay
<TheFakeazneD525> hai Tracking
<TheFakeazneD525> I just saw the title
<TheFakeazneD525> er... topic
<dougl> if I switch to nvidia drivers how do I change back go nouveau if I dont like it?
<wxl> dougl: modprobe is your friend. you can uninstall the nvidia drivers with your package manager of choice and then modprove remove them and modprobe add nouveau.
<dougl> wxl, thanks I will give it a try
<ronnoc> is Alex now he top maintainer for Muon?
<ronnoc> s/he/the
<ronnoc> >.>
<Tracking> Is anyone hear
<Riddell> ronnoc: yep
<Tracking> Hello
#kubuntu 2014-03-06
<Roey> Hello all, kubuntu 13.10 here.   Why am I getting noise on my S/PDIF channel???
<Roey> it's this annoying buz
<Roey> buzz
<Roey> what should I call fuser -v on?
<Roey> correction, my other audio channels also hear the same hting
<Roey> oh
<Roey> it was skype.
<Roey> fuck skype.
<rannonga> b
<Tracking> Hello
<Tracking> Does anyone here know how to use kradio4
<DarthFrog> Can anyone think how I might walk a directory tree and replace all instances of : in a file name with -?
<tsimpson> DarthFrog: probably by using find
<tsimpson> there's also "rename", though I've never used it
<Unit193> (rename is very handy.)
<DarthFrog> I shall check that out, thanks.
<DarthFrog> "find" will find the files but I don't know how to do the character substitution.
<DarthFrog> I find "find" to be very powerful but very complex. :-)
<tsimpson> you could mix them, find /path -type f -print | rename 's/:/-/g'
<DarthFrog> tsimpson:  Thanks, I'll give that a shot (on a backup copy!).
<Unit193> -n = noact
<tsimpson> there's also krename, apparently
<DarthFrog> Unit193: is that a dry-run command to rename?
<tsimpson> yep, -n/--no-act
<Unit193> Right.
<DarthFrog> Useful, that.
<DarthFrog> tsimpson: It looks like that construction works.  Many thanks.
<tsimpson> glad it worked :)
<DarthFrog> so am I. :-)
<ronnoc> Riddell: Thx
<DarthFrog> I have terabytes of video and music files that I need to change : and ! to other characters.  My new router (Asus Dark Knight) has a DLNA server (minidlna) and it seems to barf on files with those characters in the file name.
<DarthFrog> DLNA rocks, BTW.  :-)
<ethang> my second monitor has lost its optimum resolution and is stuck at 1024x768.  Any ideas?
<TheFakeazneD525> say, when is trusty coming out again?
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Somewhere next month. 14.04 <- year 2014, month 04.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<neil__> a
<TheFakeazneD525> b
<gates8> any visual experts ?
<lordievader> gates8: Visual experts?
<gates8> keyword: active imigination method
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<buer> Hello, I pulled out nvidia graphics from machine and running onboard intel graphics ... i have working xorg.conf which works when i start it from console ... but when machine comes up it start X in failsafe and probably i dont have lightdm so its a blank screen i have to manually kill failsafe X server and restarts gdm
<hateball> buer: did you purge all nvidia-packages?
<Tracking> Hello
<greatway> hi all
<greatway> i use kubuntu 12.04.4
<greatway> and install qt
<greatway> qt 4.8.1
<greatway> how i can upgrade to 4.8.5
<greatway> ?
<greatway> any idea?
<greatway> or upgrade to 4.8.2
<lordievader> !info libqtcore4 precise
<ubottu> libqtcore4 (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.6 (precise), package size 2013 kB, installed size 8830 kB
<lordievader> greatway: It might be that the kubuntu-backports carries a newer version of Qt.
<greatway> lordievader: i use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<greatway> lordievader: that's true?
<lordievader> greatway: Yes that seems correct, but I do not see a libqtcore4 in kubuntu-backports. Hmm might be some other package...
<greatway> lordievader: i use apt-get install libqtcore4
<greatway> lordievader: going for upgrade
<greatway> lordievader: qt4-x11 available
<greatway> 4.8.2
<greatway> lordievader: i use apt-get upgrade libqtcore4
<greatway> no install
<lordievader> greatway: With "apt-cache policy <package-name>" you can check the version.
<greatway> lordievader: Ok,Thanks a lot
<lordievader> greatway: It might simply be that precise doesn't have/support 4.8.5. Might be an idea to install/upgrade a newer version of (K)Ubuntu.
<greatway> lordievader: Yes, i want to upgrade qt upper than 4.8.1 only
<greatway> 4.8.2 available
<machstem> hey guys, using kubuntu 13.10 and am connecting to a Windows 7 x64 using KRDC.  When I first initiate the session, I can copy/paste without any issue.  the second I try to copy/paste something else (from kubuntu into my win7x64) it never captures the new copy and always attempts to paste the first thing I copied.  If I kill the RDP session, I can redo it and it works again.  Any advice/ideas?  Thanks!
<lordievader> machstem: I had some issues with krdc lately too, I switched to the Ubuntu rdp client.
<machstem> lordievader, what is it called?
<machstem> rdesktop ?
<machstem> I read some forum thread about killing the rdpclip.exe process on the Windows machine, or starting a new one which is supposed to get it working again; without success.
<lordievader> machstem: I'm trying to find how it was called.
<machstem> lordievader, I had tried 2x but it lacked in options and hasn't been updated in years
<hateball> fwiw, I just disconnect the session and it usually works
<hateball> rather than actually killing it entirely
<hateball> Still, it is annoying at times.
<lordievader> machstem: Ah it was vinagre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Vinagre (ah I know remeber that it was for vnc connections...)
<lordievader> Not really sure if it supports rdp too.
<machstem> hateball, yeah, that's what i do, but I work almost exclusively remotely (lots of my admin tools are winx64 only) and dropping my connection every couple seconds is not feasible :)
<lordievader> machstem: Hmm sorry, vinagre doesn't seem to support rdp connections.
<machstem> i prefer to run all my ssh backend stuff on my linux box and then just copy/paste results into my winx64 box afterward to avoid using putty
<hateball> sometimes I get weird issues like a blank line jumping into klipper/clipboard, but if I actively pick something in klippers history it will work properly again
<machstem> lordievader, thanks for looking :)
<machstem> hateball, what do you mean "in klippers history" ?
<hateball> machstem: I am assuming you use klipper, and by default it has a history of... 10 items?
<hateball> sometimes a blank entry makes it to the top, and no matter if you use ctrl+c/v it wont replace it
<machstem> umm, i am using KRDC (KDE Remote Desktop client)
<hateball> so I click the tray icon and choose an item
<hateball> machstem: Yes... but klipper manages your clipboard
<hateball> ... assuming you run it
<machstem> hateball, ah, i see...that's the pair of scissors icon ?
<hateball> machstem: yep
 * hateball cant imagine someone working without klipper ;p
<machstem> so, this might be conflicting with krdc ?
<machstem> or how do i manage that ?
<machstem> i see my history when i click it
<machstem> so i "select" what i want and then try ?
<hateball> well you can easily see if you have a blank entry at the top of the list
<hateball> yes, clicking an item should put it back into your clipboard
<hateball> and it should work across krdc as well
<hateball> if not.. time to disconnect and find a workaround I guess :p
<machstem> hateball, lol I never had these strange issues with openSUSE KDE, just started with kubuntu
<hateball> oh well :)
<hateball> They happen infrequently enough for me to not care
<machstem> yeah, but it's a very large part of what i do :(
<machstem> that's my beef
<hateball> Yeah I get that
<hateball> Just saying... for *me* it works well enough, and I run a minimum of 4 sessions open at all times...
<hateball> so one can wonder what triggers it
<machstem> ok, so i disabled klipper
<machstem> retrying
<machstem> sec
<machstem> nope lol still keeps the first/last one i copied
<sorakun__> hello
<hateball> machstem: It should be noted I am on 12.04, perhaps there are bugs introduced in whatever version you are using
<machstem> 13.10 here
<machstem> i figured i'd reformat and use the latest (fth of it)
<machstem> ugh, so annoying :)
<hateball> machstem: so this happens on any given machine?
<hateball> for me, when it happens, it doesnt always affect all sessions
<machstem> let me rdp into my home session, sec
<machstem> ok, well this is just messed ! lol
<machstem> So, the RDP work session is keeping the 1st copy and pastes in the RDP session.  the 2nd RDP session keeps my 2nd copy and pastes that.  Depending on which session I use, I get different copy/paste
<hateball> machstem: and you are copying in the host or guest session?
<machstem> copying FROM HOST into GUEST session
<machstem> So, from ubuntu TO windows
<hateball> machstem: you can try adding, in the extra param field "-r clipboard:CLIPBOARD"
<hateball> for the connection to the guest
<machstem> where do i add that? (please)
<hateball> krdc -> connect to something -> you have that field
<machstem> under the "extra options" section ?
<hateball> yeah it's a white field
<machstem> sec
<hateball> I run swedish locale, so not sure of the name :p
<machstem> hehe
<machstem> hmm, adding that parameter doesn't allow me to "complete" a connection to my win7 workstations now
<hateball> well, without the ""
<machstem> yes, without the quotes
<hateball> that's muchly weird, as I have that to a win7 machine right here
<hateball> along with some other params
<hateball> dunno if it chokes if you dont have klipper running
<machstem> hmm, good point
<machstem> sec
<machstem> nope lol
<machstem> damnit! :)
<hateball> ;f
<hateball> I am running out of ideas here
<hateball> if you connect using rdesktop from cli then? "rdesktop host.tld -r clipboard:CLIPBOARD"
<machstem> I am happy that you are helping in any sense
<machstem> let me check
<machstem> rdesktop is not installed
<machstem> are they the same ?
<machstem> is it deprecated maybe in 13.10 ?
<hateball> nah
<hateball> I think krdc uses a builtin freerdp
<hateball> but I am not sure !
<machstem> ok, running an install right now
<hateball> on 12.04 the krdc package only recommends rdesktop... it doesnt depend on it
<hateball> so dunno if it only does vnc without... or waev
<hateball> this install is so old, I have no idea what I have installed along the way anyhow :D
<hateball> hmmm kubuntu-full should pull in rdesktop it seems
<hateball> machstem: do you have freerdp installed? in case it got changed to that. I dont think krdc has an internal rdp client
<machstem> sec, talking with a colleague; our filtering software prevents downloads directly from IP addresses (which apt-get tends to do) so it's not installing anything through apt-get :)
<hateball> oh well, I must take my leave for now. good luck
<machstem> ok thanks for the advice and help
<heath> heya
<lordievader> Hey heath
<heath> i've a question
<heath> http://askubuntu.com/questions/429980/packages-are-failing-to-install-due-to-broken-packages
<heath> i'm still experiencing issues when trying to grab the kubuntu-desktop package
<lordievader> heath: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<lordievader> !paste| heath
<ubottu> heath: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JamesF> Hey, i need help with a problem im having in Kubuntu 13.10. I have a program written in C++ using OpenGL + GLUT that worked just fine in 12.04 but now that i updated it wont run.
<JamesF> This is the error im getting in the console "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-version.c: 224: _dl_check_map_versions: Assertion `needed != ((void *)0)' failed!"
<dougl> BluesKaj, you doin beta?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> installing virtualbox atm, dual booting with W7 has become a pita
<m_tadeu_> hi I have a bluetooth headset but I can't make it work....it's detected but no sound comes out
<dougl> m_tadeu_, I got you covered... sec - did you figure it out yet?
<dougl> BluesKaj, just rox!!! I have 13.10 on one HD and 14.04 on the other all is well
<dougl> m_tadeu_, you have to set your headset your prefered audio device...
<m_tadeu_> dougl: nop...I experimenting with youtube, ans as soon as I move the sound to the bluetooth headset, the video stops and no sound comes out
<dougl> m_tadeu_, that is new to me... so when it is your prefered device no sound and media hangs?
<dougl> BluesKaj, ... pita - lol pain in the ankle ok
<m_tadeu_> dougl: I have it as the prefered device...but on the sound plasmoid, you can select the output device....when I change that, the video stops and no audio at all
 * dougl is a little slow on the uptake
<dougl> m_tadeu_, yeah - not sure what to say ... I dont even know what the sound plasmoid is
<m_tadeu_> dougl: the little sound control on the systray
<dougl> gotcha
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_. did you check your setting in system settings >multimedia>audio&videeo>audio hardware setup tab>sound device ?
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: yes...I have the device there...aldough, testing doesnt emit eny sound either
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: when I press the "Mono" test button I can actually hear a light "boc" sound on the headset, but nothing else
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_. do you have pavucontrol installed? It can help with bluetooth I believe
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: installing
<xezno> hi
<xezno> guys
<xezno> it's xezno
<xezno> i'm here to help
<xezno> i use kde and ubuntu
<xezno> :P
<dougl> could always use more help :)
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: no change...is there any log file or something I can check?
<xezno> lol dougl
<xezno> welcome
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_. are you using bluedevil along with bluetooth adapters/driver?
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: if that is the bluetooth icon on the systray, yes....I used it to pair the ddevice
<xezno> ok
<xezno> wtf happened
<xezno> did i lag out?
<samtalksalotslov> wait wut
<samtalksalotslov> why am i
<xezno> o_o supertuxkart is 161mb
<xezno> i.. wow...
 * dougl sets xezno's chill bit to on - this is a serious channel.
<BluesKaj> ok , stuff to do, ....BBL
<dougl> later
<xezno> wat
<xezno> i know dougl
<xezno> sheesh...
<Tracking> Hello
<windows> anyone here
<m_tadeu> is there a way to hide the cursor on demand?
<Brainscan_> Buona sera a tutti :)
#kubuntu 2014-03-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<amichair_> hi, I just did an upgrade (got new kernel and kde), it got stuck at one point for a few minutes so I pressed ctrl-c, it didn't help but I kept on waiting and eventually it continued until "Processing triggers for menu ..." and then said "W: Operation was interrupted before it could finish". How can I tell now what's missing and how to continue it?
<amichair_> "sudo dpkg --configure -a" doesn't do anything, so I'll chance a restart...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yong_> When I install a new software, which is the better way? Should I comile from source or use the binay from the kubuntu release?
<tsimpson> prefer software from the repositories where possible
<yong_> thank you! <tsimpson>
<buer> Hi anyone has an idea why ubuntu would boot to failsafe X when there is working xorg.conf
<miraiE> any clue when KDE use Qt5?
<BluesKaj> miraiE, there are experimental ppas for Qt5 , but it's not ready for prime time yet and no clue when it becomes default
<Guest20355> как ник сменить?
<miraiE_> what's that Guest20355?
<Guest20355> how can I change nickname?
 * Guest20355 dislike his nick :(
<lordievader> !ru | Guest20355
<ubottu> Guest20355: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lordievader> Guest20355: Also /nick <new-nick>
 * Guest20355 changed nick?
<Rish_> How to take a sceenshot?
<Rish_> in kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<BernhardS> Rish_: press the print key ( http://www.addintools.com/documents/others/images/prints.png)
<BernhardS> or run "ksnapshot" directly
<Rish_> how to install libgit2 on kubuntu
<genii> Rish_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgit2-0
<Rish_> genii: unable to locate package libgit2-0
<Rish_> ?
<genii> !info libgit2-0
<ubottu> libgit2-0 (source: libgit2): low-level Git library. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.19.0-2 (saucy), package size 290 kB, installed size 665 kB
<genii> Rish_: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Rish_> 12.04
<Rish_> LTS
<genii> !info libgit2-0 precise
<ubottu> Package libgit2-0 does not exist in precise
<genii> Rish_: Looks like it hasn't been backported yet
<Rish_> it wont work on my machine?
<Rish_> genii: so should i use 13.10 for libgit2?
<genii> Rish_: Perhaps wait until 14.04 is in release, and then upgrade from 12.04 -> 14.04
<Rish_> okay
<Rish_> thanks for help
<genii> There may be some PPA, I haven't yet looked
<Rish_> genii: if possible can you check it?
<genii> Rish_: It looks like https://launchpad.net/~xav0989/+archive/libgit2 has a 12.04 version, just named libgit2. It seems somewhat older, last update was April 2013 but it may work for what you need.
<genii> Rish_: As always, the standard disclaimer that PPAs may break your box, we're not responsible, etc etc, use at your own risk, and so on
<Rish_> genii: ok'
<Rish_> genii: thanks for help
<Rish_> genii: sorry i am a bit new to this....how should i install it?
<genii> Rish_: I normally use command-line. So in this case you need to add the ppa with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xav0989/libgit2     and then: sudo apt-get update         and then: sudo apt-get install libgit2
<genii> Rish_: If it can't find the program "add-apt-repository" then do first:  sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
 * genii goes and forages for lunch
<Rish_> genii: i did sudo apt-get install libgit2-dev
<Rish_> and it worked
<genii> Rish_: The -dev ones are for if you want to compile things that need those libraries, usually not required
 * genii goes back to foraging
<Rish_> genii: ya i wanted that..thanks a lot for help
<lonejack> hi to all, would like to pass kubuntu from ubuntu classic 12.04(on a new installation i7 based). On my actual PC I use: cryptkeeper, chrome, keepassX, sw written in java. Can I be sure of the compaibility on these sw on Kubuntu?
<lonejack> Any advices?
<lordievader> lonejack: Make a live-usb and try it out, I'd say.
<lonejack> on a i7, what ver.? 64bit?
<lordievader> lonejack: Yes.
<lonejack> lordievader, thank you
<amigamagic> hi guys, I have a problem with kubuntu 13.10
<amigamagic> I installed kubuntu on a test pc, I played a little with its desktop (KDE is very different from every thing I've ever seen... Different from OSX, from Windows, from Gnome...) and after I was satisfied with its settings, installed Firefox, Chromium and Skype, I restart the machine for some updates and... Now whenever I restart the PC, after the login the screen is black...
<amigamagic> I see the mouse and I can do ALT+F2 to bring up the window to write some command
<amigamagic> but there is no panel, no desktop, no icons
<amigamagic> I can launch the terminal, and each program I want, but only with ALT+F2
<amigamagic> if I login with the "guest" user it works, but if I login with the first default user I created, it will display only a black desktop without nothing on it
<amigamagic> what could it be?
<amigamagic> no one can help me?
#kubuntu 2014-03-08
<valorie> amigamagic: sounds like your settings have been corrupted
<valorie> best thing to do is from the terminal (not while logged into kde) `mv .kde/ .kde-old`
<valorie> then when you log into your kde session, your settings will be refreshed
<valorie> if you have done some configs you want to save, then you can move them back from -old
<amigamagic> valorie: I have done that and indeed it works
<amigamagic> but I've lost all my previous desktop settings
<amigamagic> so I think for now I will stick to another desktop manager
<amigamagic> it's a shame because kde is beautiful, but it's not stable
<amigamagic> for example, if you try to enlarge the bottom panel, and you enlarge it too much, the clock widget in the bottom bar will display a broken calendar in the upper left area of the desktop and you cannot disable this calendar without removing the clock widget
<kubuntummmm> hi
<return0> Soo, how's 14.04 doing? Ok for regular use?
<valorie> that's what I'm now running
<valorie> so far, so good
<valorie> and we could use more testers
<valorie> since it's an LTS
<return0> it seems most ubuntu spins are fairly stable now
<return0> xfce and gnome are working fine for me
<return0> unity and lxde had bugs but i think they're fixed too
<return0> My 13.10 install feels soo old :P
<valorie> well, this seems even better than 13.10
<valorie> KDE is in bug fixing mode right now too
<return0> feature frozen?
<valorie> because of the frameworks work, under the hood
<valorie> yes
<return0> i find after feature freeze things get fixed real quick
<valorie> we hope that we'll be able to do a "testing" release for 14.10
<return0> have 14.10 be the test for changes to be ported back to 14.04 LTS?
<return0> I've seen that happen in 12 lts
<return0> and 10.. and 8...
<valorie> return0: in applications and security updates, for sure
<valorie> but frameworks is the future
<valorie> that is "kde5" along with qt5
<return0> I want qt5 and kde3 :P
<valorie> which can't be ported backwards
<valorie> really? I never miss kde3
<return0> Nor did I, but it's be funny
<return0> kde3 used at a lot of companies for some reason
<valorie> because it was stable and easily configurable
<valorie> no brainer!
<valorie> gnome beat us out for awhile in the 3 >4 changeover
<valorie> but I think we're back on top
<return0> then gnome comitted suicide
<valorie> now, now
<valorie> some people still love it
<return0> went from by far #1 to...
<return0> each version removes as many things as they add
<return0> it's going maximum tablet
<return0> whereas kde has a seperate tablet-mode
<valorie> right, but there are strengths to both ways of design
<valorie> Unity is also one form factor
<valorie> we'll see what ends up being best
<return0> i wish i could use crypto coins to buy kde swag
<valorie> return0: we're discussing it
<valorie> it takes a bit to set up a way to get the coins, and then to monitize them
<valorie> so far, no one has stepped up to make that happen
<return0> there's services which automatically deposit USD/CAD/EURO to an account when people buy with coins
<return0> or just have a dude do it manually, but you'd have to stock him up
<return0> there's crypto coin services like kickstarter which would work
<return0> or plain old bit pay
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MikeDK> Am I the only one having trouble with kde-telepathy since latest backport kde update?
<valorie> what sort of trouble, MikeDK?
<MikeDK> Just doesn't connect to any of the accounts I had in it, before the update
<MikeDK> maybe I should try re-adding the accounts?
<MikeDK> could that help?
<valorie> I'd try with one, and see
<valorie> I've been meaning to install that to test on trusty
<MikeDK> ooh, kde-telepathy isn't default on trusty?
<valorie> not sure; I did an upgrade
<valorie> we're oversize on the iso, so trying to cut things out
<valorie> not installed here, but perhaps I uninstalled at some time in the past
<valorie> not sure
<MikeDK> yeah :-) I'm not bothered with the size I only use USBsticks for installs
<valorie> I don't like things popping up at me
<valorie> I prefer IRC
<valorie> not everyone is on a fast connection
<MikeDK> aah yeah, I follow you in that one.
<valorie> and some computers won't boot from a usb
<MikeDK> yeah old laptops for instance :-) have a old thinkpad E570/E600 model PII 398MHz and maxed out with 198MB memory :-D running crunchbang atm :-D
<Sunby> Hey. A "quick" question. I would like to install a relatively old version of KDE (2.2.2) on an Ubuntu/Kubuntu installation. Anybody tried that?
<lordievader> Sunby: That will probably land you in dependency hell.
<_nedr> hello guys.. just wondering how gaming performance (Steam, dota2, in particular) is on kubuntu.. also how is nvidia optimus support?
<soee> _nedr: good morning
<_nedr> soee, hi, good morning
<soee> few days ago i just finished Metro Laast Light :) there were small problems where game just exit during loading but basically all worked nice
<soee> on Kubuntu 14.04 we have nvidia-prime available and it works great with 331 drivers
<soee> you can easily switch to intel or nvidia
<soee> i played whole game on my laptop and performence was great
<soee> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/MzE3uiEEjor
<soee> i have also tired Dota2 some time ago, worked smooth
<soee> same with Serius Sam 3 etc
<_nedr> soee, nice to hear,.. could you compare it with any other desktop environment?
<soee> in general i have no problems with steam
<soee> well im Usign only Windows to play some CS:GO
<soee> no big difference for me
<_nedr> i am on ubuntu 13.10 with unity and primus and i have huge problems with steam and dota2 (very slow, crashes, etc)
<_nedr> i don't know it might be my particular laptop or some installation issues..
<Walex2> _nedr: it all depends on the OpenGL driver...
<_nedr> it was a paint just to get primus installed
<Walex2> _nedr: and how new is your X WIndows server and GL libraries.
<soee> also at the begining of 14.04 there were huge problems with performance (not sure if it was nvidia-prime or drivers )
<soee> but now all works smooth
<Walex2> it works fairly well for me on 12.04 with X server backported and with AMD drivers, but it occasionally freezes, but I suspect that is because of CPU power supply issues
<soee> _nedr: i think the problems were related also to bumblebee - are you using it ?
<_nedr> soee, might be.. yeah i installed it .. not sure how effectively it works.. which is why want to reformat and do clean reinstall
<_nedr> Walex2, sorry quite newb to all this.. i have no idea about much of this... i tried installing bumblebee.. if i recall it was with nvidia-331,
<soee> _nedr: with nvidia-prime you dont need bumblebee
<_nedr> soee, what is nvidia-prime ? is it primusrun?
<soee> _nedr: more or less, it allows you to switch to intel or nvidia
<Walex2> switching GPUs is hell of a way to beg for trouble :-)
<_nedr> Walex2, thats what i do with bumblebee.. otherwise my laptop becomes a finger-toaster
<Walex2> guys, Intel/nVidia/AMD won't tell you but graphics chips are incredibly buggy bits of hardware held together with elastic bands and prayers...
<soee> Walex2: it easy :D
<soee> http://wstaw.org/w/2yip/linki/
<_nedr> couple of year  ago i never thought i would say this... but i wish my linux would just work like my windows
<Walex2> _nedr: it is better then to get a system with a single chip. I understand why you would want to do it, but not all things that are possible are also reliable...
<soee> _nedr: on ubuntu you have also prime inditcator http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/prime-indicator-lets-you-quickly-switch.html :)
<_nedr> Walex2, don't have money for new system right now ( i didn't know there was such a issue as nvidia optimus other i would never buy this)... also thats Apple thinking( program don't work.. just buy a new laptop)
<_nedr> crossing fingers that nvidia-prime is ready by 14.04 .. ubuntu people really need to get back to making distros for humans
<soee> _nedr: it didn't work for me on 13.10 as i would liek, now on 14.04 its more mature but still in developement
<_nedr> soee are you running kubuntu 14.04 with nvidia-prime
<soee> anyway all i can say i have no problems with optimus now
<soee> _nedr: yes i do
<_nedr> thats awesome to hear... i hope my configuration won't be screwed over
<soee> _nedr: wht i noticed was that after upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 i couldnt run system becaus eof nvidia-prime and some configuration issues
<soee> after fresh installation all works smooth
<soee> also as nvidia-prime is in development all the time somethimes something might not work as it should :) but the good news is if you report it it can be fixed very fast
<_nedr> hello soee, just wondering is nvidia-prime using nouveau or nvidia proprietary drivers?
<soee> propriety
<soee> 331 i think
<soee> can't be lower but im not 100% sure
<_nedr> ok thanks
<mike_s2> Hi, how do I install kubuntu with luks on a laptop with an installed windows 8 using truecrypt system encryption?
<mike_s2> I already have all the necessary partitions set up from a previous opensuse install, but I am not sure how to set it up without removing my truecrypt bootmanager.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<miglo> can anyone propose an alternativ mail client for kmail?
<DarthFrog> I use Thunderbird.
<lordievader> +1 for Thunderbird.
<miglo> but is thunderbird still under development?
<DarthFrog> what more is needed?
<miglo> Is it maybe possible to use kmail independently from akondai?
<miglo> if thunderbird still gets bug fixes and security updates than I will give it a try
<DarthFrog> Well, it is a Mozilla project so it is overwhelming likely that security updates will be made.
<miglo> is it possible to import mails from kmail into thunderbird?
<Rish_> how to find version of libgit2
<Rish_> ?
<Rish_> on kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<tsimpson> "apt-cache policy libgit2-0" or use the package manager and search for libgit2
<Rish_> how should i install libgit-2.0 0.19.0 for kubuntu 12.04?
<tsimpson> you can download the source code and compile it manually, or download the source package and build a .deb package manually
<lordievader> !info libgit-2.0
<ubottu> Package libgit-2.0 does not exist in saucy
<tsimpson> it's libgit2-0, and it only exists in raring+
<lordievader> I see, so an alternative is upgrading to Saucy.
<tsimpson> sure but if you're still on 12.04 you probably want the LTS, so I didn't suggest breaking out of LTS
<tsimpson> though waiting a month or so and upgrading to Trusty is an option :)
<lordievader> True, it might not be the most desired alternative. But as a last measure it is still an alternative.
<Rish_> tsimpson: can you please guide me how to go aboout doin it?
<tsimpson> Rish_: install cmake, download the source https://github.com/libgit2/libgit2/releases and follow the instructions in the README.md file
<Rish_> tsimpson: okay...thanks a lot
<beltorak> hi all; i am trying to get my laptop to hibernate when the lid is closed and the power is unplugged, but I am getting this dialog saying that it requires authentication because multiple users are logged in. how do i make it just hibernate?
<roney> beltorak, i suppose that was a design decision from the devs
<roney> why would hibernate if other people are still logged in?
<beltorak> my concern is more security focused - someone just yaking the laptop and running
<roney> imagine that you logged via ssh from a remote place, would you like this to happen?
<beltorak> for me yes, for everyone... up to them
<roney> well, i wouldn't like if say my wife closed the laptop's lid while i'm remotely logged
<beltorak> granted; and i don't want it to do that if the power is still plugged in
<roney> sleeping is not enough for you?
<beltorak> defeats the point of FDE wouldn't you say?
<roney> what's FDE?
<beltorak> full disk encryption
<roney> it depends on the tool you use
<beltorak> what tools do you have in mind?
<roney> truecrypt decrypts on demand, as far as i know, and only for the user who unlocked the disk with the right key
<roney> but I'm probably wrong, not an expert
<beltorak> you are right, but the usage scenario you are thinking of is a private area for the user - my entire system (root fs included) (except for the boot partition, i'll get to that some other time) is encrypted
<beltorak> the dialog in question has a reference to the systemd/polkit id "org.freedesktop.login1.hibernate-multiple-sessions" so i figure there has to be a setting somewhere that's making it require authentication... so my question is "how do i override that or (failing that) change it?"
<roney> you're probably right, but I can't think on a possible way to solve this in an elegant way
<roney> it may be possible to run a script before hibernating
<roney> this script could log all users out
<roney> it would require root permissions, naturally
<beltorak> by "elegant" you mean providing some warning to the others logged into the system? yeah, i can't think of a way to do that either, and so for my case i would rather err on the side of security
<roney> but that's a very macgyverish
<roney> thing
<beltorak> besides, there are no other real users logged onto my laptop, so i figure it must be some sort of background service running as it's own account
<roney> hm....
<roney> system users then
<beltorak> $ ps -ef | cut -f 1 -d ' ' | sort -u | tr '\n' ', ' ==> 102,123,124,avahi,beltorak,colord,daemon,dirmngr,nobody,root,rtkit,syslog,UID,
<roney> what a suspicious username "rtkit"
<beltorak> what's the command for dpkg to show info about a package?
<beltorak> nm; found it
<beltorak> rtkit == "Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon"
<beltorak> i suppose they could have picked a less suspicious package/username ...
<roney> perhaps and intended joke, I liked :-)
<roney> but what kind of rootkit would call itself rootkit?
<roney> the lamest one
<beltorak> beta v0.0.1?
<roney> hahaha
<roney> "plz test my new rootkit"
<beltorak> hahaha
<beltorak> hhmmmm.. i found a bug report that it's the dirmngr service that's causing the problem
<roney> beltorak, then it's a matter of time to get it solved
<roney> if you're a programmer you could try to solve it yourself :-)
<beltorak> yeah, and supposedly there's a workaround to make the dirmngr daemon use start-stop-daemon instead of su because su creates a login session
<roney> then you're done!
<beltorak> i am :) now i just gotta find the file to edit
<roney> cool
<beltorak> and i can put off overriding the permission thing some other time
<roney> solving those kinds of problem is very fun, but terrible for non techies
<beltorak> yeah
<roney> man, i still regret the day I installed kubuntu on my wife's laptop
<beltorak> the dialogue supposedly gives me the option to edit the policy (it says "click here to edit") but it does nothing :-/
<roney> kwin crashed terribly during her thesis presentation
<beltorak> linux hates my wife
<beltorak> oh ouch
<roney> I got instantly ashamed and promply jumped on the "stage" (don't know the right word) to help her
<roney> she got embarassed and more nervous
<roney> it was terrible
<beltorak> yikes
<roney> that event made me rethink a lot of my concepts about free software
<beltorak> yeah, i hear a lot of governments are switching to various forms of linux, mentioning the savings involved due to not having to pay for licensing etc
<beltorak> on the one hand I think that's great; on the other, I wish they would consider re-purposing some of that gained budget into donating to the open source projects
<roney> I love free software and wish all software was rock solid and free
<dougl> I don't know if enough goes into the office applications included with linux.
<roney> but sometimes I have recognise the technical superiority of proprietary software
<roney> I'm a kde contributor
<roney> talking for calligra I believe there's a lot of work happening
<roney> even so, that's jut the beginning
<beltorak> yeah, proprietary software has one advantage over free software - somebody is *forced* to code the ... uninteresting bits
<beltorak> dougl: like you said, and i think office software is one of those areas that could use some work
<beltorak> another area that free software seems to never touch adequately is project management and HR
<roney> i work on proprietary software to make a living
<beltorak> how many open source projects could be in any way a contender to SAP or Oracle (the HR stuff, not the DB stuff)?
<roney> my conclusion is: proprietary software development sucks a lot
<dougl> Gimp beltorak, gets developed  libre office not so much
<roney> why it works sometimes? lots of money
<beltorak> lol roney - yeah, exactly
<beltorak> dougl: yes, exactly that too
<beltorak> and there are some areas I really really wish we could work on - it's my opinion that the only think keeping strong security out of the hands of the masses is the gawdawful UIs surrounding things like key management
<roney> pretty much yes
<roney> I'm glad that lots of intelligent people are perceiving now that security should be transparent
<beltorak> lots of intelligent people have always known that - bruce schneier (sp?) being one of the more promenant ones
<beltorak> unfortunately they aren't always the ones making the decisions....
<roney> that's the point!
<beltorak> hahaha
<roney> you know what is about making decisions?
<roney> politics, my friend
<beltorak> yeah, agreed
<roney> and I'm not talking about the parties clashing against each other
<roney> politices is everywhere
<beltorak> just basic human interaction and getting people to see things your way....
<roney> yes
<roney> it ranges from small patches being reviewed to big design decisions that will impact the life of thousands of users
<beltorak> coders and other highly technically minded people can drop all the social niceties and argue purely on merits; but for the most part people are social creatures, and "winning people to your side" is much more of a social interaction than a rational discussion about the pros and cons of alternatives
<roney> because programmers are usually good on a technicall level, they tend to think they're intellingent enough to talk about everything, be it arts, philosophy, history etc
<beltorak> i wonder what in a few generations the (so called) brogrammers impact will be
<roney> i'm afraid of the future
<roney> with things like "code for america" (I don't live in the USA) the future tend to be not so good
<roney> that's a different subject, i know
<beltorak> is that the push to get kids to program?
<roney> yes
<beltorak> yeah i don't know how useful it really will be; i haven't looked into it
<roney> because programming is more important than everything etc
<roney> programmers tend to think they're special magicians and what they do is so important that everybody should learn it as well
<beltorak> it could be construed that way, sure; but if they approach it more as practical problem solving.... you know, like what math should be taught as
<roney> i enjoy the idea of teaching programming
<roney> but i don't think it is more important than philosophy, art, history or mathematics
<beltorak> philosophy is dreadfully important, and it gets almost no respect
<beltorak> but you are right; no one is really more or less important than the others
<beltorak> i'd have to hear your argument on why art is important
<roney> simple: because art embodies (or at least tries to embody) the perception we have about ourselves and the world we live in
<roney> that being said, art is not conceivable on its own
<roney> art spans itself throughout everything that is considered to be human
<roney> i.e.: philosphy, history, mathematics, programming, social interaction, etc etc etc
<beltorak> ok; i can see your point
<kevthanewversi> I'm trying to install kubuntu alongside windows and I cannot see my windows partitions in the kubuntu installation hard disk setup. When I 'try kubuntu' and run fdisk-l I get this error "The util fdisk doesn't
<kevthanewversi> support GPT . Use GNU Parted."
<kevthanewversi> Anyone experienced such a problem before?
<beltorak> kevthanewversi: are you installing using the GUI or purely commandline?
<kevthanewversi> beltorak the gui
<beltorak> so you booted up the CD in live mode and clicked the install icon on the desktop? have you tried the kde partition manager?
<kevthanewversi> But I'm accessing terminal via the try kubuntu option during install
<kevthanewversi> beltorak yeah it won't show any of my windows partitions. :(
<beltorak> I think you can install packages in the "try" mode so you might try to install gparted; i don't know what tool would be best to use for partitioning GPT drives
<beltorak> I wonder if cfdisk (which is another cli program) can handle it
<kevthanewversi> In the partitioning page it shows the whole of my hard drive as free space.
<kevthanewversi> I'm trying to install kubuntu alongside windows and I cannot see my windows partitions in the kubuntu installation hard disk setup. When I 'try kubuntu' and run fdisk-l I get this error "The util fdisk doesn't
<beltorak> you might try installing gdisk - that seems to support GPT drives: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/gdisk.8.html
<beltorak> kevthanewversi: how big is the hard drive? the simple answer is that fdisk does not support GPT-partitioned drives. you will have to use a different tool.
<kevthanewversi> beltorak 750 gigz. A tool like?
<beltorak> a tool like gnu parted (gparted or parted)
<kevthanewversi> beltorak so what exactly will I do?
<beltorak> open the package manager (K menu, type in package manager), in the search bar type in "parted" - it should be the first result
<kevthanewversi> beltorak I'm asking after I get the package.
<dougl> sfdisk?
<alphacrypt> hey, I get qtmixing issue and don't know what to do
<beltorak> dougl: the fdisk family of tools can't handle GPT; there's supposedly a replacement but I didn't see them in the package manager
<beltorak> I thought that parted would have a GUI, or that the KDE partition manager would be able to handle GPT, but alas...
<beltorak> kevthanewversi: can you pm me the results of "sudo parted -l /dev/XXX"?
<beltorak> ok; patching /etc/init.d/dirmngr solved my immediate hibernate problem; now I want to figure out how to resume :) but this is how I think it should work. on a fresh real boot the swap partition should be created and encrypted with a random key that is saved to the root device. on resume it should decrypt the root device to find the swap key.
<beltorak> how do i go about making this work?
#kubuntu 2014-03-09
<leader> ciao
<leader> !aiuto
<Strav> He. I'm trying to build kde on kubunutu 13.10 using the kdesrc-build script and cannot get to compile nepomuk-core for it seems cmake cannot find soprano 2.9.3. I have libsoprano-dev 2.9.4 installed as well as libsoprano4. Can anyone tell me if I'm missing something or how could I explicitly pass the proper path for soprano to the kdesrc-build script?
<valorie> Strav: this seems like a #kde-devel question
<valorie> and have you checked out #project-neon ?
<Strav> valorie: Unfortunately I asked juste now and weeks ago on kde-devel without ever getting a response. As for project-neon, I'm only trying to build the latest stable kde version.
<Strav> valorie: reading on project neon just now, sorry I thought this was related to kde frameworks 5.
<Strav> "only related to..."
<valorie> yes, it's possible that folks in #kde-devel are already thinking of nepomuk as the past....
<Strav> valorie: and that would be a good thing. Haven't tried baloo yet but it looks promising.
<Strav> Btw, thanks, project neon might very well be the thing I need. However, I'm so close to have built every components, would be a shame to stop now.
<valorie> perhaps it is time to write to the KDE-devel list, Strav
<Strav> I'll see to it. Kinda embarrassing to want to write some code for the project and not being able to simply build the damn thing.
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> when you figure out the problem, please add a note to the wiki page!
<Strav> If it's general enough, I will.
<thomas__> Good mroning
<thomas__> morning (i meant)
<thomas__> anyone here to help with a upgrade "bug" on kde PIM to 4.12.3
<thomas__> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331867
<ubottu> KDE bug 331867 in Migration "Column in embedded mysqld can not be null" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<thomas__> ANyone there who could tell me how to DOWNGRADE trusty to KDE 4.12.2?
<Guest87828> ok
<Guest87828> anybody in nz
<christopher_> hey
<christopher_> everyone sleeping or
<lordievader> Hey christopher_
<christopher_> hey
<christopher_> just hanging
<christopher_> im about to go to sleep
<joe_______> Greetings
<lordievader> Hey joe_______
<joe_______> I'm hoping you might be able to help me
<lordievader> joe_______: That depends, what seems to be the problem?
<joe_______> I just recently upgraded my distribution to the early release of Kubuntu 14.01 and now when I attempt to login my system hangs just after the light DM window begins to load
<lordievader> joe_______: Trusty support is actually in #ubuntu+1. But does lightdm show you the login fields?
<joe_______> oh, I'm sorry
<joe_______> and no n lol
<lordievader> Hmm, can you get to a tty?
<lordievader> (ctrl+alt+f1)
<joe_______> yes. I apologize for my slowness, but I'm doing this on an android and it's incredibly difficult
<lordievader> joe_______: No worries. Allright do you have an internet connection in the tty?
<joe_______> ifconfig says Easter net is up and I'm receiving an IP address
<lordievader> joe_______: Ok great. Can you run: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA|pastebinit
<lordievader> And give me the link that comes out of that command.
<joe_______> one moment
<lordievader> Take your time.
<joe_______> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7060766/
<lordievader> Hmm the graphics card/driver shouldn't be a problem. What happens when you run "startx"?
<joe_______> the screen goes black , the processor works for a moment, and then nothing
<lordievader> Hmm, wel something is not right. You could try making a new account and loggin in to that one (with lightdm) to see if the kde profile has to do with it.
<soee> good morning
<soee> joe_______: when it stops ? after or before login screen ?
<joe_______> I was just able to get back to TTY the blank screen and I can see the initialization Trail Forex, the last thing that says is suspending aiglx clients for VT switch
<joe_______> if you can walk me through setting up a new account and logging in light DM on the command line I'll give it a shotbut I have no idea how to do that lol
<lordievader> joe_______: Go back to the tty and run: sudo useradd testuser
<lordievader> Fill in what it asks, go back to lightdm (tty7 -> ctrl+alt+F7) and login with the testuser.
<joe_______> alright, I am now logged in as the test user
<lordievader> There everything works?
<joe_______> I'm sorry, no. Its the same situation
<lordievader> Hmm, so it ain't the .kde folder. Is this a fresh install?
<joe_______> It is not, it's an upgrade from saucy
<lordievader> Hmm, do you happen to have /home on a separate partition?
<joe_______> hmmmm possibbly
<lordievader> joe_______: You can tell with: mount|grep home
<joe_______> that returned nothing
<lordievader> Then /home is not on a separate partion.
<lordievader> Oh well perhaps it is a good idea to test Trusty first with a live-usb.
<joe_______>  joy! That sounds like quite a feat
<lordievader> joe_______: Do you have access to a working pc?
<joe_______> sadly no lol
<joe_______> is there a way I can capture the log from the failed X server attempt?
<lordievader> They are usually put in ~/.xsession-errors
<lordievader> Or in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<joe_______> one second I'll transcribethe last part
<joe_______> libgl error: failed to open DRM device : permission denied
<joe_______> and then...
<joe_______> llibgl error: failed to load driver i915
<joe_______> gnome-session-is-acceleerated: llvmpipe detected
<kaddii> hi guys, I need some help... I've created a folder "zeuthen" in /media/username using sudo. But now it says I have no permissions on it whatsoever: d?????????? ? ?     ?         ?            ? zeuthen/
<lordievader> joe_______: Brr: failed to load driver i915
<kaddii> how do I modify the permissions so that I have write/read privileges in that folder as a normal user
<lordievader> joe_______: What does "sudo lsmod|grep i915" return?
<kaddii> already tried doing sudo chmod +rwx zeuthen, but it says: chmod: cannot access ‘home’: Transport endpoint is not connected
<lordievader> kaddii: You probably want: sudo chown <username>:<groupname> -R /media/username/zeuthen
<kaddii> what does -R do?
<joe_______> sudo is not in the  sudoers file this incident will be reported
<lordievader> kaddii: Makes it recursive. See the manpage of chown: man chown
<kaddii> lordievader: i get the same error: chown: cannot access ‘/media/myrti/zeuthen’: Transport endpoint is not connected
<lordievader> joe_______: Are you still logged in as the test user?
<lordievader> kaddii: Err is /media/myrthi/zeuthen on a mount?
<joe_______> yes I am should I log back in as me?
<lordievader> joe_______: Yes and then try the command again.
<kaddii> lordievader: i wanted to mount something in that folder, but I only created the folder so far
<kaddii> lordievader: but you're right.. just did a fusermount -u on the folder, now the commands work
<lordievader> kaddii: Usually such an error refers to something with NFS going wrong.
<kaddii> lordievader: thanks, now everything is working as it should... Don't understand what happened, but as long as it is resolved :D
<joe_______> okay it has returned 5 lines...
<lordievader> joe_______: Could you pastebin those? sudo lsmod |grep i915|pastebinit
<joe_______> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7060988/
<lordievader> Now that is strange, xorg complaining that i915 failed to load while lsmod says it is loaded... :(
<lordievader> I really don't know what the problem can be :(
<joe_______> nonetheless, appreciate the help that you've given me and at the very least I've learned some neat stuff about pastebin
<joe_______> I think that I should probably go to slam my head against the wall for a few minutes and then take a nap :-)
<lordievader> joe_______: Try a live-cd/usb it might just be that something went wrong with the update.
<joe_______> I will try and do that. Thank you again for your assistance
<lordievader> joe_______: No problem ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<issphp> Question: if i had a sudden reboot just now, and i had a unsaved GEDIT document open.. is it saved somewhere in the system ???
<lordievader> issphp: Gedit is a gnome thing, I get the feeling you'll have more luck in #ubuntu for an answer.
<Walex2> issphp: some editors save half-done documents, Gedit does that only if you have specifically enabled it 'Preferences>Editor>Autosave'
<Walex2> issphp: if that was enabled you should have a file with the same name as the original but with "~" appended.
<qt> hello
<qt> i just need to know Kubuntu comes with what QT version?
<qt> and is it already installed?
<lordievader> !info libqtcore4
<ubottu> libqtcore4 (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu18.1 (saucy), package size 2041 kB, installed size 9023 kB
<lordievader> qt: It is default, many KDE software is written in Qt.
<qt> is it easy to upgrade to latest which is 5.2?
<lordievader> qt: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5
<lordievader> qt: Not really sure but that ^ would be a beginning I suppose.
<qt> got it thanks big help
<locoalien> How to install guest additions in virtualBox
<locoalien> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thomas__> how to run kde 4.12.2 on kubuntu 14.04 beta1?
<BluesKaj> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> oops
<basketballllll> Hi my battery is not broken but kubuntu says it is
<lordievader> basketballllll: As they have already told you in #ubuntu+1, this channel is not for Trusty support.
<basketballllll> Is there a trusty kubuntu
<lordievader> basketballllll: Yes, but support for it is still in #ubuntu+1, that is also true for Lubuntu, Xubuntu and other Ubuntu derivatives.
<BluesKaj> basketballllll, you're already in the the channel for trusty support, #ubuntu+1 covers all (u)buntu flavours including kubuntu
<basketballllll> How do you install kde
<lordievader> !kde | basketballllll
<ubottu> basketballllll: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<basketballllll> Sudo apt-get install what
<zcoldplayer> hi , been told to come here
<zcoldplayer> kopete :: Cannot load the IRC protocol plugin.  ,  any help
<zcoldplayer> http://kopete.kde.org/  :: nothing here
<lordievader> basketballllll: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, just as ubottu says.
<basketballllll> How do i ininstall kubuntu plasma
<phodius> hey can i change them in the new kde 5
<phodius> like plasma-shell and that ?
<phodius> anyone know
<phodius> anyone?
<BluesKaj> phodius, ask in #kubuntu-devel or #kde channels
<phodius> i hear u just joined devel thx
<Tracking> Hay Hay Hay im back
<windows> hi
<thomas__> hihi
<windows> hey I just find a 13.10 kubuntu error
<thomas__> bug report -< launchpad
<thomas__> ->
<windows> lock at this I use qtor and all was fine until i install ktor   in pannel info shows that its just spinning no download or open with one or other tor client XD
<killerbee> ->/msg NickServ killerbee !fuffna
<roney> some kind sould to tell which are ubuntu's fastest servers?
<roney> for package downloading
<rww> depends on where you live
<rww> !chmirror
<ubottu> To find the fastest repo available, go to Adept - Manage Repositories and select "Other" from the drop down list, then click "Find Best Server"
<rww> dunno if those instructions are still current, but the option should be there somewhere
<roney> I already download from the nearest server but ~60 KB/s is too slow for me
<roney> What's Adept?
<rww> open up whatever Kubuntu's default package manager is these days (I have no idea, I use aptitude) and look around for the equivalent
<roney> it's muon
<roney> looking for the fastest servers now, thanks :-)
<roney> the problem is that the tests are based on ping only
<roney> although the ping is very low, the download rate is limited
<roney> on average, what's the download rate of you good people?
<rww> 4MB/s or so, from mirrors.kernel.org
<roney> that's what I need
#kubuntu 2015-03-02
<VolUTFan> prob a dumb question...  what on earth is the Desktop folder used for in your Kub home directory?
<VolUTFan> funny thing..  I have icons on my desktop, but nothing in that folder.  I assume the icons are listed in .kde somewhere instead.  Still tho... I would love to know the purpose of the /home/user/Desktop folder
<VolUTFan> going once....
<VolUTFan> going twice....
<VolUTFan> SOLD to the invisible man
<VolUTFan> :)  LOL
<VolUTFan> Valorie, check out my notes in the #kubuntu-offtopic channel..  might help you
<VolUTFan> .......Most of my upgrades on Kubuntu have been from version to version..  This one is from 13.04 to 14.10.  Apparently you have to baby step it.  Do upgrades, restart, do dist upgrade, reboot, do patches...  then wash rinse repeat.  Is there no way to get directly to 14.10 from 13.04
<valorie> this was just a regular update in 14.10+plasma 5 that left KDE unbootable
<valorie> and instead of waiting and having my son help me rsync my old backup, I tried myself, couldn't do it, gave up
<valorie> my bad
<VolUTFan> did it leave KDE unbootable OR did plasmashell crap out and left you with no X desktop
<VolUTFan> I gave up on Plasma5, and went back to plasma4
<VolUTFan> I may get back around to installing next PPA and plasma5 again, but I am going to wait till I get my vbox from 13.04 up to 14.10 plasma4 Kubuntu and snapshot it first with a detailed note of what it is before I attempt plasma5 again...  JUST IN CASE lol
<VolUTFan> i kid you not... in that 2 week stretch here recently, I musta installed Plasma5 Full install with 14.10 fresh at least 15 times.
<VolUTFan> i thought I was just getting a bad install, or corrupt sectors on HD Platter or some weird crap like that.  Then I realized..  This many times can't be a fluke
<VolUTFan> 16 pots of coffee later....  LOL
<VolUTFan> You would have laughed your butt off at me if you was here.  I think I sprouted at least a dozen new grey hairs
<VolUTFan> its quiet quiet in here right now.  :P
<valorie> sorry, was afk for a few
<valorie> it was unbootable, but I still had the console
<valorie> vivid is great so far
<valorie> I might advocate pulling the next PPA if nobody is testing it with good results
<VolUTFan> how many others besides me and you are knowingly having problems?
<VolUTFan> did you and your son reinstall Plasma5 on your new install?
<VolUTFan> also, its ok on the afk thing.  I am back and fourth multitasking as well
<valorie> VolUTFan: I'm on vivid, which is plasma 5 by default
<valorie> so far, so good
<mustang_> haven't looked at the codename of 15.x yet
<VolUTFan> My son leaned back and his head hit the power strip switch and killed my modem
<VolUTFan> good thing its on a different power strip than my box
<VolUTFan> #apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade should bring me from 13.10 to 14.04 right
<VolUTFan> im downloading 15.04 beta1 vivid right now
<VolUTFan> ill get around to installing that tommorow or the next
<VolUTFan> so what should we do, install debugging and report all bugs back to dev?
<wonko_> Hi, can I ask questions regarding the 15.04 beta here, or is there a separate channel for the new versions?
<valorie> wonko_: better in #ubuntu+1
<valorie> VolUTFan: you might want to join the devel chan, and ask about filing particular bugs
<valorie> some should go upstream (to KDE)
<valorie> also good to join #plasma
<valorie> no, dist-upgrade only upgrades your applications
<valorie> `do-release-upgrade` does a release upgrade
<valorie> but you do want to do `apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade` first
<valorie> always
<valorie> although you will need sudo in front in each of those
<wonko_> Thanks!
<lordievader> Good morning,
<__jack> Hi, I want to install Kubuntu 15.04 on my Mac but couldn't find an amd64+mac iso. I wasn't find one for 14.04 or 14.10 either.
<valorie> jack, we don't have a maintainer for that
<valorie> so we can't offer it any more
<valorie> no testers either
<valorie> there is a 12.04, which you can do an LTS to LTS upgrade on
<__jack> Oh that sucks :/ Thanks valorie
<valorie> if the LTS to LTS upgrade works, then you could test the upgrade to 14.10 as well
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<draikx> I'm using Kubuntu 14.10, fresh install, and it doesn't recognize my TV's 1920x1080 resolution. I tried setting it with xrandr, which "worked", but then the display on the TV is trimmed by about 4" per side. It has the 1920x1080 resolution, but squished/pinched by the sides.
<BluesKaj> draikx, which gpu and what type of connection?
<draikx> I'm sorry. That would have been helpful, wouldn't it :P
<draikx> GPU is onboard Intel graphics (trying to find the exact model), and I've got the DVI-VGA adapter on it (using KVM switch)
<draikx> Intel HD Graphics 4000, 350 MHz - 1.1 GHz
<lordievader> draikx: Could you pastebin the output of xrandr. And does the kvm switch support those resolutions?
<BluesKaj> draikx, yes probly the i915 driver , it's their basic driver for mosy onboard gpus
<BluesKaj> most
<draikx> If it helps any, lspci output for video ====> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<draikx> lordievader, sure thing. And yes, it supports my other Kubuntu desktops at 1920x1080.
<rberg_> draikx it sounds like you need to tell the tv not to overscan. on my tv the setting is called 'full pixel' this will prevent the 4" from being cut off
<BluesKaj> draikx, a DVI-HDMI adapter would probly give you the correct resolution if the tv is so equipped
<BluesKaj> that's what I'm using on this tv
<draikx> lordievader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10502790/
<draikx> BluesKaj, I have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed. I also did "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel" just now, but nothing.
<lordievader> draikx: Is the TV VGA1?
<draikx> rberg_, I'll look through my TV's manual for that setting.
<draikx> lordievader, yes.
<lordievader> draikx: So it is running now on full HD?
<BluesKaj> draikx, but DVI to VGA ? that's cutting the resolution
<draikx> lordievader, I'd have to reboot for the graphics to take effect, wouldn't I?
<lordievader> draikx: What do you mean?
<draikx> I am on 1920x1080 right now, but with the pinch from when I set the resolution values in myself.
<draikx> BluesKaj, not sure how it would cut the resolution, if I have 1920x1080 support on my other VGA computers.
<lordievader> draikx: Did you need to add a resolution mode?
<draikx> lordievader, yes. It wasn't in the list.
<draikx> lordievader, highest was 1024x768
<rberg_> draikx actually with the DVI-VGA adapter you man need to adjust overscan on the computer.. try that if you cant tell the tv to stop overscanning
<lordievader> draikx: Ah. Now that is interesting.
<draikx> lordievader, right? That's what I don't quite get about it.
<lordievader> draikx: Hold on, going to test some stuff.
<draikx> lordievader, sure thing.
<draikx> rberg_, nothing in the manual about overscan.
<BluesKaj> draikx,  it may expand the proper aspect rastio , but the reolution won't be 1920x1080 on some tvs, one has be sure the VGA input is capable of it
<draikx> BluesKaj, it is capable, as it works on that resolution on the other desktops I've got connected on the same KVM switch.
<BluesKaj> draikx,just curious,  do they use the same gpu ?
<draikx> rberg_, as for the VGA option, I have 16:9 and 4:3. It's displaying my 16:9 in a 4:3 ratio.
<draikx> BluesKaj, no.
<lordievader> draikx: I'm trying to find a good way of reading the edid info of the monitor.
<lordievader> draikx: Ah, is 'read-edid' installed?
<draikx> Let me see
<draikx> lordievader, no, it is not. Shall I install it now?
<lordievader> yes, please
<draikx> done
<lordievader> draikx: Ok, open a terminal and point it to /sys.
<lordievader> Then run "cd $(find . -name edid|grep VGA|sed 's,edid,,g')"
<lordievader> And pastebin the output of 'parse-edid < edid'
<lordievader> I am assuming here that find takes the right VGA port...
<draikx> Running the "cd $(find . -name edid|grep VGA|sed 's,edid,,g')" command put me in '''/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-VGA-1'''.
<draikx> Running 'parse-edid < edid' only gave me this output ===>  Partial Read... Try again
<lordievader> draikx: Please give the directory listing of the current dir, and the one above.
<draikx> pastebin for you, sec
<lordievader> Although it could explain why it goes for 1024x768.
<draikx> lordievader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10503007/
<lordievader> Hmm, never mind about the other.
<lordievader> Does 'cat edid' crash your terminal? (you get strange binary output, use 'reset' to reset your terminal)
<draikx> It's a 0-byte file
<draikx> -r--r--r-- 1 root root    0 Mar  2 07:55 edid
<lordievader> draikx: Here too, doesn't matter.
<draikx> For smiles and giggles, I "cat edid", and nothing. No output, just back to my prompt.
<lordievader> draikx: Right, as a mortal user?
<draikx> Yup, as a mortal normal user :)
<lordievader> draikx: Login as root (sudo -s) and run "parse-edid < edid"
<draikx> I did that, too. Same results.
<draikx> I did it as root first, then my user.
<lordievader> draikx: Then I think that this is your problem. The preferred resolution is taken from the EDID information supplied by the monitor. Your's doesn't supply any. So X makes a (sane) choice. And since 1024x768 is supported by allmost anything...
<lordievader> At least that is what I think ;)
<draikx> lordievader, sounds reasonable.
<lordievader> draikx: Write a script that upon login adds the resolution mode and sets it ;)
<draikx> lordievader, but I'm still left with the borders.
<BluesKaj> or use a DVI to HDMI  adapter
<draikx> I'm looking at an HDMI KVM switch right now, as that might just be a solution to all of this.
<lordievader> draikx: As rberg_ said a couple of times, that is likely a setting on the TV.
<draikx> Though another issue with that path is that one of my desktops doesn't like the new kernels. It just won't display anything. I'd have to boot it up to see which kernel it boots into that allows a display, but newer kernels just say "Invalid Format". The video card is supported (GeForce GTX 660 Ti), so I don't know what suddenly changed there.
<draikx> lordievader, rberg_: I did a scan to try to correct things, but it skews all of my other VGA displays.
<BluesKaj> draikx, the new kernel module upgraded my 331 driver to the nvidia-340 on the last kernel upgrade
<BluesKaj> on a 8400GS
<draikx> BluesKaj, I've not been able to login on the new kernel to troubleshoot any of it, but I should be able to login to the working kernel, and probe a few things.
<draikx> It's still on 14.04, IIRC
<draikx> I've not upgraded to 14.10 because it won't display on the latest kernels.
<BluesKaj> yeah, you could login to a VT/TTY and try an upgrade or some exploratory commands
<draikx> IIRC, it won't even display with 14.10 LiveCD :(
<draikx> Yeah, I just get the spinning glass cube from LG, and the bottom saying "Invalid Format"
<BluesKaj> draikx, i was mistaken about the kernel module driver upgrade to nvidia on 14.10, it's on 15.04
<draikx> 3.11.0-15 is the kernel that it works on.
<draikx> Anything after that, the TV just displays "Invalid Format"
<lordievader> draikx: Video drivers are compiled against a kernel, perhaps you forgot to update the driver?
<draikx> lordievader, I update the kernel from the running kernel. And even then, why won't the LiveCD work?
<lordievader> draikx: Hmm, does nouveau support your card?
<draikx> lordievader, honestly, I don't know.
<draikx> I plugged into my HDMI port, and it works great at 1920x1080
<draikx> So, maybe I should get the HDMI KVM switch
<lordievader> draikx: It is probably the KVM switch not reporting EDID info.
<BluesKaj> nouveau is great for movies etc as long as the gpu doesn't have to jump thru graphical hoops like games etc
<BluesKaj> well, some games anyway :)
<draikx> Side question: why would I get a "no file or directory" when doing ./File.bin?
<draikx> It is executable, but it says that that file isn't there.
<draikx> $ ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<draikx> bash: ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: No such file or directory
<draikx> I tab-completed the name, and I see it there with ls, and it is 16MB in size
<rberg_> if you are on a 64 bit OS that usually means you are missing the 32bit compat libs
<draikx> That would make sense.
<draikx> I did go from 32-bit to 64-bit.
<draikx> Moved my home directory over and the such.
<draikx> rberg_, happen to know the package I need?
<rberg_> no I try not to deal with adobe.
<draikx> I only need it for Pandora One (desktop app)
<lordievader> rberg_: Hehe, nice.
<rberg_> :)
<VolUTFan> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386  that should get you the 32 bit library files
<VolUTFan> hey guys :))))
<VolUTFan> peek a boo
<OerHeks> I guess not, VolUTFan, as the kernel is already multiarch, just install the <package>:i386 and/or sudo ap-tget install -f to get dependencies resolved
<BluesKaj> draikx, multiarch  i think
<VolUTFan> .... What OerHeks said LOL ...  lets go with that
<VolUTFan> :)
<OerHeks> you will have a hard time, trying to install that adobe-air nnapi plugin. firefox switched to ppapi some decade ago
<VolUTFan> seems like everyone is trying to migrate toward google chrome.  I am not a fan of GC at all.
<BluesKaj> well, chrome's addressbar font is hard coded so it's not easy to read from 11ft away on a tv/monitor, so FF is the browser I have to use, otherwise chrome would be fine for my needs
<draikx> I would be OK with switching to 'pianobar', but I'm not hearing audio.
<Unit193> draikx: Change the default driver in /etc/libao.conf to pulse.
<draikx> Unit193, thanks. I'll try that now.
<Unit193> draikx: I also have 'quiet' on a new line, I know it's a config option for it somehow, but been too long to remember.  Might help though. :P
<draikx> Unit193, yeah, I have it there, too. I just changed "alsa" to "pulse", and saved. No change.
<Unit193> I know there's a few things that block it.  Are there any errors and/or are the tracks 42 seconds long?
<draikx> No, pianobar seems to play the full song.
<Unit193> And, dev=default was commented out/removed?
<draikx> Not even there
<draikx> Line 1: default_driver=pulse        line 2: quiet
<BluesKaj> not pulseaudio?
<draikx> That's all I have in there
<Unit193> BluesKaj: Nope, that's correct.
<Unit193> draikx: Right, should be good, hrm...
<BluesKaj> Unit193, ok
<draikx> I get audio from everything else, except from pianobar (command line)
<Unit193> draikx: Sorry, can't think of anything else to fix that now.
<draikx> It's all good.
<draikx> Unit193, thanks for the assist, though. In the very least, I learned about that config :)
<Unit193> Heh, sure.  It's a great application.  Pithos also does Pandora, though.
<draikx> BluesKaj, lordievader, rberg_: thanks for helping with my video issues. I just ordered the HDMI KVM switch from Amazon, so it should be here in 2 days.
<draikx> Unit193, I just installed it. I'll play with that now.
<BluesKaj> draikx, good, I'm sure it'll work for your setup
<draikx> Unit193, I can't up/down vote a song?
<draikx> BluesKaj, I'm sure it will. Now, to make sure that the desktops are able to handle USB keyboard/mouse input.
<Unit193> draikx: Should be able to, unless the version is too old in the repo and has had an API change.
<lordievader> draikx: Good luck with that ;)
<VolUTFan> how do I get from 14.04.2 LTS to 14.10 in my VM
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Set it to regular releases, then : sudo do-release-upgrade
<VolUTFan> i even went into software sources and moved the dropdown from LTS to Normal release, and apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade but nothing is showing up
<VolUTFan> ahh, let me give that one a shot
<draikx> Make sure you upgrade before dist
<VolUTFan> i did, there was only 1 package to autoremove.
<lordievader> draikx: Theoretically it shouldn't matter, if you look at the dist upgrade process (the action version jump, not apt's dist-upgrade).
<draikx> Noted
<draikx> VolUTFan, also, the config for it is in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<lordievader> Doesn't mean that it ain't bad practice to make sure your system is fully up to date. I'm just rambling.
<VolUTFan> im reading that release-upgrades file.  can LTS be upgraded to non-lts?
<ugly_cat> Plasma5 is slick! It's a little rough around the edges, but a few tweaks and it runs really nicely :D
<VolUTFan> howdy ugly_cat
<ugly_cat> One default  really didn't like is how krunner searched images, files, all that stuff. It took too long to retrieve the results and I kept opening up images instead of applications
<ugly_cat> Hi VolUTFan !
<VolUTFan> ITS A PARTY NOW !!!
<VolUTFan> LOL
<VolUTFan> im going to try it, I have a snapshot.  the worst that can happen is it blow up in my face lol
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Yes.
<VolUTFan> what is the correct development channel server
<VolUTFan> valorie said #devel but only 1 person in there
<lordievader> VolUTFan: For Kubuntu? #kubuntu-devel
<VolUTFan> ok, let me try that one
<VolUTFan> im naming my new vivid test vbox "Coffee".  It is the only thing that keeps "me" running
<VolUTFan> LOL
<VolUTFan> Not that it matters right now, but does anyone know off the top of their head about getting USB support in Vbox?  I haven't researched that part yet
<VolUTFan> vbox on kub doesn't seem to offer usb support without some mods from what I hear
<Unit193> Extension pack, not "mods"
<VolUTFan> I have no idea.  Is there any extension pack?
<Unit193> Yes.
<VolUTFan> it would be awesome if there was.
<VolUTFan> how would I go about getting the e-pack for vbox
<Unit193> VolUTFan: https://www.virtualbox.org go to downloads.
<VolUTFan> i was expecting it to be a lot more difficult than that LOL
<VolUTFan> thanks
<kdebooth> If I am running a fsck against a partition and I a) have to offset the superblock and b) am getting a short read on dozens of succesive inodes shoud I keep overwriting them?
<VolUTFan> sounds like you have some bad superblocks
<VolUTFan> if you replace the bad superblock with a backup superblock and you re-run fsck and it no longer shows a bad superblock... then no, however if you replace the superblock with a backup that doesn't work, then you will need to choose another superblock backup location and try again.  Does that answer your question?
<VolUTFan> each time, you would need to check your superblocks to make sure your replacement fixed the problem
<VolUTFan> dealing with superblocks can be somewhat tricky.  Only reason I know anything about that, is that I didn't want to replace my crapped up drive to do what I was doing at the time
<kdebooth> VolUTFan: well I did a fsck with an offset superblock (the backup) and I'm getting the short read on the inodes. do I keep trying other backups
<VolUTFan> yes
<kdebooth> VolUTFan: Thanks.
<VolUTFan> what I learned is that not ALWAYS does the backup superblock fix the problem
<VolUTFan> each of the backup superblocks is for different parts of the drive
<VolUTFan> so maybe the one you picked didn't exactly match the md5 of the messed up superblock area
<kdebooth> Yes I've had issues like that before
<VolUTFan> One other thing...
<kdebooth> Just never had this many short reads in succesion
<VolUTFan> if you can approximate the location of the bad sectors on the hard drive, and its in a location close to the beginning of the hard drive sectors.
<VolUTFan> partition the hard drive, with and unusable partion at the head of the drive, then your usable partition after that
<VolUTFan> that way you are isolating the screwed up portion of your drive, setting it out of your way, and moving on with the part of the drive that is stable
<VolUTFan> see what I am saying?
<VolUTFan> usually when you have installation problems, the problems are at the head of the drive
<VolUTFan> you can guess the location, or how close it is to the "front" of the drive, by the numeric value of the sector the superblock shows
<kdebooth> I thnk I'm going to install another hard drive and image this partition to it
<kdebooth> VolUTFan: Should be easier to troubleshoot and get the data then
<VolUTFan> well right, thats the only way your going to find out where the bad sectors are
<kdebooth> VolUTFan: wonder if badblocks is reliable enough
<VolUTFan> a bad block, prob, a superblock no
<kdebooth> VolUTFan: Good point
<VolUTFan> if a bad block is present, the installer will most likely skip that block
<kdebooth> Yeah It's about a terrabyte of data so I'm going to do a dd for now so at least I have snapshot
<kdebooth> VolUTFan: Thanks for the advice
<VolUTFan> no problem kdebooth
#kubuntu 2015-03-03
<VolUTFan> its all kinda quiet in here
<soee> ;]
<VolUTFan> Hey, there is a website that I remember, where you can go look up your closest mirror repo to your geographical location.  Anyone know what I am talking about
<VolUTFan> it slips my mind what it was
<Scunizi> So lets start a keypassX conversation.. Is it strictly for storage or does it recognize when I'm on a page requiring a password and automatically supply it?
<Unit193> Has an "auto type" feature, but it doesn't have browser integration like that, no.
<Scunizi> Actually what I really would like to do is get decent decorations for gtk apps running inside kubuntu.. they are currently ugly
<Scunizi> Unit193: thanks.. just checking it out now.
<VolUTFan> I found a menu bug in vivid with KDE Partition Manager trying to open.  Running cmd ubuntu-bug partitionmanager doesn't give me an option to add notes.  When you open the app from the menu, gives you an error, from terminal no problems.
<VolUTFan> I asked on the dev channel, but no eyes on it yet
<VolUTFan> thought you guys might know
<VolUTFan> that was the very first thing I tried to run too.  Hit the bug right off the bat
<VolUTFan> wow, ive not had vivid1 loaded more than 30 minutes and I have already found 3 bugs
<Guest75803> q
<VolUTFan> hey guest, whats up
<luminoth> Evening all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> if I install Plasma/kde/whateveritscalled 5.2 will I loose access to krdc ?
<yossarianuk> and (the program i'm running) Konversation
<valorie> yossarianuk: I'm using konvi in plasma 5 right now
<valorie> in vivid beta
<valorie> Incredible: please stop doing that
<yossarianuk> ah - sorry konversation has been ported...
<yossarianuk> im looking at - http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<yossarianuk> krdc ==> red
<valorie> I would suggest vivid beta, and not trying the next ppa
<yossarianuk> does that mean I could use the old version of krdc ?
<valorie> yossarianuk: that I don't know - probably
<valorie> most have a transitional lib if they've not been ported
<yossarianuk> valorie: if you are on a 15.04/plasma 5 system now can you see if its available in the repo ?
<valorie> the package name would be kdrc ?
<yossarianuk> yes
<valorie> no, apt-cache search doesn't find it
<valorie> of course that could be because we've simply not packaged it yet
<yossarianuk> valorie: ok thank you ..
<valorie> help is always welcome, both for the porting, and for the packaging
<yossarianuk> Due to my works decision to use vmware i need access to rdp to work vshpere - krdc seems to setup things like clipboard copying, etc correctly (unlike xfree-rdp) - i'll perhaps try 15.04 beta @ home...
<yossarianuk> I make the latest nvidia package (without updating xorg like xorg-edgers) I would love it if kubuntu had the latest nvidia driver in its repos....
<yossarianuk> i'd happily contribute that
<valorie> is there a packagename I can check for ya?
<valorie> because I'm sure that would be welcome
<valorie> particularly if you put it in a PPA and test it first
<yossarianuk> i'm not at home and its ust a local package - but I have made the latest stable nvidia driver for ubuntu 14.10 - version- 346.47 . I know there is the nvidia-latest package but that isn't the latest....
<yossarianuk> I have an old PPA I haven't used for a while - I should be able to upload to that .
<valorie> and then blog about it or something so you get some testers
<yossarianuk> valorie: ok
<yossarianuk> I find it insane that Ubuntu (and variants) stick with an older version of the Nvidia driver, i.e a version that has known bugs in (fixed in later versions) and supports less h/w ... So I would be happy to work to build the driver - it could be a selling point over ubuntu (if you a gamer you are losing out not having the latest stable nvidia driver)
<lpaalp1> hi, how can I make sure removable media can only be mounted by my user and not others?
<Tunnel_Bunny> yoyo
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Walex> yossarianuk: that's not quite right. There are newest versions of nVidia in various PPAs.
<yossarianuk> Walex: yes not in the main repo.
<yossarianuk> also the main one people use 'xorg-edgers' can also update various other packages (such as xorg)
<soee> anyone using Trojitá ?
<donniezazen> soee: I have used it. Not anymore.
<Walex> yossarianuk: the main repo is based on the idea that it is essentially frozen: for a long period for LTS, for a short period and then abandoned for non-LTS.
<Walex> yossarianuk: if people want newer nVidia drivers and stay in a "main" release, the answer is the same as for nearly every package: in the next release.
<yossarianuk> Walex: but other packages get bux fixed
<yossarianuk> *bug*
<apparle> hi folks, can someone here help me debug issues in dual screen configuration? The mouse seems to be moving fine, but otherwise the gui is not responding, and is weirdly tiled across monitors.
<apparle> The problem is specific to plug-in/out of the external monitor. If I restart lightdm, the problem gets resolved but I can't afford to restart my session everytime I connect an external monitor.
<VolUTFan> how do I back up the sudo crontab with rsync
<VolUTFan> or can I?
<Roey> hi!!
<Roey> hey all, when will Krita 2.9 come to Kubuntu?
<genii> !info krita vivid
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.90-0ubuntu10 (vivid), package size 135 kB, installed size 281 kB
<Roey> yeah..
<genii> Apparently after 15.04
<Roey> omg...
<Roey> sigh
<Roey> which is in one month
<Roey> that's not so bad then
<VolUTFan> I killed off virtualbox and reinstalled from the download.virtualbox.org repo.  Seems to be fine, plus its updated.  Now I can get those expansion packs
<VolUTFan> Any of ya'll have some advice for me?  im running 14.10 Plasma4 and recognize that avconv isn't part of the distro at this point, however.  What I have is some scripts I pre-wrote from the earlier version of Kub and I used avconv to retranscode my movie files so I can stream my media over my network through ps3mediaserver.  I would like to be able to use avconv, so is there any procedure I can use to get that package on my box
<VolUTFan> without breaking 14.10
<genii> VolUTFan: It's in the package called libav-tools
<genii> !info libav-tools
<VolUTFan> I just literally found that about 2 seconds before you hit enter
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11-1 (utopic), package size 410 kB, installed size 2896 kB
<VolUTFan> the thing is, its not included in 14.10, so will it break utopic if I install it?  both avconv and ffmpeg are excluded in utopic
<genii> VolUTFan: I have both installed on my Utopic and nothing's broken yet :)
<VolUTFan> ok, good news, if your able to do it, then I should be able to as well
<vijay13> hi ! my kubuntu 14.10 got crash and everything is black except i can excess terminal , when i am running "plasmashell " i am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/XPCRBLVs can someone help me get my desktop back ? please :(
<alket> you are runing Plasma 5 PPA ?
<alket> i mean kubuntu-next ?
<vijay13> alket: yes
<alket> screen.xrandr11: This backend is only for XRandR 1.1, your version is:  1 . 4
<alket> did you get a kernel update recently ?
<mokush> vijay13: try chown vijay13:vijay13 -R /home/vijay13/.cache/
<mokush> then try restarting the sddm service if that's what you're using
<vijay13> mokush: actually i am new to kubuntu and dont know how to do that ?
<vijay13> mokush: i mean how can i start sddm service
<mokush> vijay13: did you run the chown command above?
<kameswav> Hi all, what is the command name of the network manager in KDE. I am on Kubuntu 14.04
<kameswav> I want to invoke it when I am in awesome window manger
<vijay13> mokush: yes
<genii> vijay13: To restart sddm, login to command-line prompt, then: sudo service sddm restart
<mokush> vijay13: everything good? no errors? if everything is ok there, run: sudo service sddm restart
<bprompt_> hmm
<bprompt_> kameswav:     I don't think you can, since it's a plasmoid
<bprompt_> kameswav:    you could simply install  network-manager-gnome, should be a very small install, and then just run "nm-applet" to launch it
<bprompt_> and that'd work on any window manager,  I use it on lxde
<kameswav> bprompt_: Thanks for the responce. I use many of the KDE tools and hence was thinnking of not going with any gnome tools if and where possible, because they pull in gnome dependencies.
<kameswav> Its a bummer that there is no way to invoke a network manager plasmoid
<bprompt_> hehhe
<bprompt_> nothing wrong with that, I've heard that many times, from gnome users or unity or whatever else about kde or another, that may have been a concern back in the days the HDD were 4gbs or so
<kameswav> I will give network-manager-gnome a try now.
<bprompt_> not today, besides..... lemme look at mine really quick .....
<bprompt_> kameswav:     network-manager-gnome is a whooping 4.7mbs in my case heeh
<vijay13> mokush:  "sudo service sddm restart" simply shutdowns screens and never run it again
<vijay13> i had go restart the pc
<genii> kameswav: kde-nm-connection-editor
<genii> ( assuming that plasma-nm is installed which it should be by default)
<kameswav> genii: Perfect. That is what I am looking for. Thanks a lot. Is there a similar command for the battery manager
<genii> That's the binary the plasmoid actually calls
 * bprompt_ doesn't see plasma-nm, in 12.04
<genii> kameswav: Give me a couple minutes to find out
<kameswav> genii: Yeah sure
<bprompt_> hmmm doesn't plasma need to be loaded for any plasmoid to execute?  since in another window manager the plasma component wouldn't be loaded
<kameswav> bprompt_: Good question. I dont have an answer to that. May be genii can reply. Currently, I am on Kubuntu and have installed awesome wm in it. I logout and log back in to awesome.
<genii> I'm not sure, sorry :)
<bprompt_> kameswav:     iirc, plasma needs to be loaded for the plasmoid to run, and whilst kwin does that, since it uses it, others window  managers do not
<bprompt_> kameswav:    whilst network-manager-gnome , regardless of its naming, is not gnome dependent per se, it'd run on any system tray
<kameswav> bprompt_: I will get back with a reply in 2 min. Logging into awesome now.
<keithzg> You can definitely run plasmoids on their own
<bprompt_> in my case my install .debs are only 4.7mbs for network-manager-gnome, so is small install, and I prefer it also to kwin's manager anyhow
<keithzg> It's a bit unweidly to run plasmoids as their own apps, since they won't exactly be tray-able then, just freestanding windows, but I've done that before in Openbox.
<bprompt_> hmm
<kameswav> I am back. I can confirm that it works in my setup. I mean I can use kde-nm-connection-editor, open it and connect to my wifi network
<keithzg> Yeah, frankly I did use nm-applet as well when I was running a laptop with Openbox, even though the rest of my apps were KDE.
<bprompt_> openbox I think uses plasma framework, thus it loads it
<keithzg> ...no.
<bprompt_> hmmm
<keithzg> Openbox is just a WM, nothing more. I used plasmoidviewer to open plasmoids.
<bprompt_> k
<keithzg> Openbox doesn't really rely on much else, 'tis why it can be nice to run sometimes. But it's a rather bare session, gotta provide your own amenities, doesn't even come with a taskbar or tray :)
<vijay13> keithzg: is there a way to fix this : http://pastebin.com/7VUQaafu my desktop is completely blank
<bprompt_> I find network-manager-gnome pretty flexible, and een in kwin, I'd prefer it, the network manager plasmoid... has been improved some though, not as much, but some
<bprompt_> s/een/even/
<keithzg> bprompt_: Don't necessarily disagree on that, yeah.
<keithzg> vijay13: Can you provide some context? I assume from the references to Breeze that you're running Plasma 5 on either 14.10 or 15.04.
<vijay13> keithzg: yeah it's Plasma 5  on 14.10
<kameswav> genii: Were you able to figure out what the battery widget is called?
<keithzg> vijay13: Hmm. I'm at work right now and have kept my desktop(s) at a nice, stable 14.04, so I can't double-check much here unfortunately, but, so you're logging in and just getting a blank desktop then? And thus trying to start plasmashell manually?
<keithzg> vijay13: At home my laptop was running 14.10 with Plasma 5 for a while, and I didn't necessarily have the best luck with sddm.
<keithzg> vijay13: I generally had to run "sudo service sddm restart" after *every* boot, otherwise I'd get issues not dissimilar to yours.
<genii> kameswav: Still poking around
<vijay13> keithzg: yeah but when i do "sudo service sddm restart" my screen is getting off for permanent
<vijay13> keithzg: i have to reboot the laptop
<kameswav> genii: thanks
<keithzg> vijay13: What about your VTs?
<vijay13> keithzg: VTs ? sorry didnt get :(
<genii> kameswav: Looks like it calls javascript in it's directory
<keithzg> vijay13: Sorry, "virtual terminals", ie. ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+f2, etc.
<keithzg> Generally ctrl+alt+f7 (or sometimes f8) will get you to your normal X11 session, but at least some of the first six should be available as console logins.
<vijay13> yeah i can access that now
<vijay13> keithzg: but let me try to open that after "sudo service sddm restart"
<keithzg> vijay13: Yeah, It's from there that I've run "sudo service sddm restart", and just in general from there you can try and debug the status of things when the graphical side of things has failed.
<vijay13> keithzg: okay i ll run it there then
<genii> kameswav: The battery applet is odd. It runs the qml scripts in /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/plasmoids/battery/contents/ui/  which in turn pulls in some javascript in /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/plasmoids/battery/contents/code/
<genii> I'm not sure the qml code can be ran directly
<vijay13> keithzg: well that too is not working
<keithzg> vijay13: You might want to just switch back to KDM instead.
<vijay13> keithzg: KDM ?
<keithzg> vijay13: I'd also recommend getting on IRC with another computer or with your phone/tablet/etc, so that we could help while your session is down, heh
<keithzg> vijay13: Well, that or lightdm. Those are the two older display managers; sddm is the new replacement.
<keithzg> vijay13: On 15.04 (although I wouldn't recommend upgrading to it since it's obvious still VERY unstable) I've had more success with lightdm than sddm.
<kameswav> genii: Oh thats bad. I was just checking this link. https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=117713
<kameswav> If the name of the plasmoid is known then I could use it. I will try it with other plasmoids
<genii> kameswav: The plasmoid is just called "battery" without the quotes of course
<bprompt_> kameswav:    how about running, "kwin"?  there's an idea
 * bprompt_ ducks
<vijay13> keithzg: thanks :) wait a minute i ll setup irc on new device and ping you
<genii> Hehe
<kameswav> bprompt_: I am sorry, I did not get you
<genii> kameswav: The other odd thing it does is use kcmshell4 to pull up the systemsettings power management page
<bprompt_> kameswav:    kwin is kde's default window manager, runs plasma and any plasmoids
<bprompt_> kameswav:   you seem to want to retrofit a van because you don't like the original van, so you modify it and in the end, would look like the original van, how about just using the original van from the getgo?
<kameswav> bprompt_: hehehe :). You are right. I should look for solutions within awesome wm.
<jpwhiting> hmm, fresh vivid beta install on macbook, sometimes it doesn't wake up when reopening the lid
<jpwhiting> ctrl-alt-f1 f2 etc. don't show a tty either
<jpwhiting> screen is just black
 * bprompt_ wonders what's so awesome about awesome wm
<jpwhiting> fan is running though, so I think it's alive
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: hi! okay now i have am other pc , so where to start (sorry if i am taking much of your time)
<genii> jpwhiting: Maybe go to the gui console ( f7) and try entering your password in blind
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: can i install lightdm just by sudo apt-get lightdm ?
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: Yup.
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: first i have to switch to VT ?
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: Probably for the best, yeah, although just for installing it you won't need to per se.
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: When you install it, it'll prompt you to decide which to be set as your default display manager, and you can also just switch between them via "sudo service (whatever) stop" and then "sudo service (whatever2) start" to bring one down and the other up.
<jpwhiting> genii: I have it set to not log out
<jpwhiting> or require password, etc.
<genii> Hm
<genii> jpwhiting: Do you have lights that say if the caplock, scroll lock, and numlock keys are active? If so and all three are blinking on and off repeatedly, this is symptom of a kernel crash
<jpwhiting> I have a caps lock key, and it's not blinking when this happens
<jpwhiting> it seems like the machine is down, but the fan is blowing out the back, so I know it's not off
<genii> OK.
<jpwhiting> only seems to happen when on battery
<jpwhiting> may have something to do with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/295105/refind-breaks-standby-mode-on-macbook-air-5-2
 * jpwhiting tries the refind install.sh --ownhfs trick, maybe that will help
<genii> jpwhiting: I suspect may be related to this bug from 14.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1311724 ...I think I would open a new bug report for it on Launchpad, anyhow. And perhaps mention it in #ubuntu+1 ( not just for ubuntu but all *buntu vivid versions in there)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311724 in linux (Ubuntu) "Macbook Air resumes immidiately after suspend" [Low,Expired]
 * jpwhiting looks
<jpwhiting> I don't think it's waking up while the lid is closed
<genii> jpwhiting: Was it plugged in when the lid closed or on battery?
<jpwhiting> on battery
<jpwhiting> with plenty left, even after I restart it (by holding the power button to force it to shut off) and start it up again
<genii> Might try attaching the power plug. I had a bug before where it needed the power cord pulled out and plugged back in before it resumed from suspend
<jpwhiting> ah, the refind reinstall shouldn't help it's waking fine when in OS X on lid open
<jpwhiting> heh, ok I'll try that next time I hit this :)
<jpwhiting> thx
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: everything went fine , but in lightdm i am getting "failed to start session" when entering password
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: Hmm. Wonder why it works in 15.04 but not 14.10.
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: You might want to try kdm instead, then, although I suspect you won't have much better luck.
<genii> keithzg: I think the default for 14.10 is lightdm-kde-greeter
<keithzg> genii: Yeah, but that's definitely what I saw last night when I upgraded to 15.04, and that let me log into a plasma 5 session just fine.
<keithzg> So either I'm crazy or there was some sort of fix/improvement in the meantime.
<genii> Interesting.
<keithzg> Maybe a little of both ;)
<genii> heh :)
 * keithzg is sad about lightdm's reduced role, just as it was getting nice and reliable; curse you, Canonical's CLA!
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: something has gone terribly wrong, when i am trying to run sudo command in VT it says Login incorrect
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: Err, have you indeed logged in?
<keithzg> (sorry if that's a silly question, just making sure)
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: oh my god i have gone mad now
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: What does the output of the "groups" command say?
<vijay13-tmp> i hadnt logged in :(
<keithzg> hah! yeah, that'd do it ;)
<genii> vijay13-tmp: When you try to login with your usual name and password it gives you the "failed to start session" and kicks you back to login?
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: only thing unsolved is not able to login into lightdm screen
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: genii i mean it asks for password and when i enter the password it says failed to start session
<genii> That's a symptom of messed up permissions in your home folder, or missing home directory
<genii> It can also be a missing default shell but that's unusual
<vijay13-tmp> genii: is there fix for it ?
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: what does "ls -l /home" show?
#kubuntu 2015-03-04
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: it says total 4
<genii> vijay13-tmp: The usual solution is boot into recovery mode, mount the system read-write, and recursively change the permissions in your home directory to belong to you
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: surely it says more than just that? See for example: https://paste.kde.org/pmkaufu6i
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: yeah its saying : drwxr-xr-x 15 vijay13 vijay13 4096 Mar 4 )5:15 vijay13
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: That *looks* fine. And you're still able to log into a session in a VT just fine?
<genii> vijay13-tmp: I would recommend to do: sudo apt-get install pastebinit    ...so that you have a text pastebin app to dump things to so we could see the command results
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: yes i can login into VT
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: pastbinit installed
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: You could try running "chown -R vijay13:vijay13 /home/vijay13" to ensure everything in your home folder does indeed belong to you (that should be a safe command to run, unless I'm forgetting something obvious).
<keithzg> Err, might have to throw a sudo in front of that, in case.
<keithzg> And might as well pipe it to pastebinit in case you do get errors.
<genii> vijay13-tmp: I agree with keithzg's advice on this, to make sure everything there has the proper ownership. Often it can belong to root for instance if some sudo things were run there
<keithzg> so, "sudo chown -R vijay13:vijay13 /home/vijay13 | pastebinit"
<vijay13-tmp> how can i pastbin it ? because it is saying operation not permitted for many files
<keithzg> Just the pipe should be all you need, "sudo chown -R vijay13:vijay13 /home/vijay13 | pastebinit"
<keithzg> the crucial part there is the last bit, "| pastebinit", which tells the terminal to send output to that command.
<keithzg> Did you run that without the sudo, then? Might be worth running that indeed again without sudo and piping it to pastebinit so we can see what you don't have permissions to.
 * genii makes more coffee
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: actually it was saying you are trying to send empty document
<vijay13-tmp> and my teminal is flooded with failed to load graphic some intel think
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: so i am now in recoverymode->root terminal
<keithzg> Hmmm.
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: shall i "Drop to root shell promt "
<vijay13-tmp> ? :(
<keithzg> Well, from recovery mode you're going to have a hard time actually starting an X session anyways.
<keithzg> Back up a bit.
<keithzg> How *precisely* did you get to recovery mode?
<keithzg> Intel drivers seemingly crashed, and so you rebooted, I take it?
<vijay13-tmp> on boot menu -> advance option for ubuntu -> recovery mode
<keithzg> Okay, so it was a choice?
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: yes
<keithzg> I'd probably drop to a root shell with networking, and then install something like openbox.
<keithzg> Then reboot to a normal session, and try selecting that and logging into it from lightdm instead of plasma.
<keithzg> That should help us diagnose what exactly is going wrong, by seeing what else still works (or not, as it might be).
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: while trying to install openbox it says "not using locking for read only lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<vijay13-tmp> in root shell promt
<keithzg> Ah, you need to remount / as read-write
<keithzg> "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" I believe
<vijay13-tmp> do i include , ?
<keithzg> Yup.
<keithzg> It's a list of options
<vijay13-tmp> it should automatically reboot or i should do it manually
<keithzg> -o means "I have some options to tell you, mount!" and then "remount,rw" is the short list of two options.
<keithzg> Don't reboot after you remount.
<vijay13-tmp> oh okay :D
<keithzg> Now you can install openbox.
<keithzg> (because the root partition won't be read-only)
<keithzg> *then* you can reboot (although frankly you should be able to install it after you reboot anyways, but whatever, heh)
<vijay13-tmp> *installing
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: okay openbox installed and i am on root shell
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: I'd just try rebooting, and then in the lightdm login prompt selecting "openbox" as your session and seeing if that allows you to log in.
 * keithzg isn't a big coffee person, goes off to make some tea
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: yeah logged in with openbox
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: Okay, so the problem is somehow with lightdm+plasma5. Hmm.
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: can't see anything on screen except that i can access my yakuake terminal
<keithzg> vijay13-tmp: By default Openbox doesn't *have* anything on the screen ;)
<vijay13-tmp> :D oh okay i was expecting much ;-)
<keithzg> It's very barebones, takes manual config to add much of anything to it (which is exactly why I suggested trying it, since if *anything* will work then openbox will)
<genii> Maybe mv your .kde to something like .oldkde and try login again
<jpwhiting> genii: hmm, power plug/unplug doesn't seem to help either :/
<genii> jpwhiting: I'm out of immediate ideas on it then. Best to file a bug on launchpad for it.
<valorie> in plasma 5, .kde doesn't have much to do with anything though
<valorie> I mean, ~/.kde
<jpwhiting> yep, everything is under ~/.config now
<genii> valorie: Oh! Didn't know that
<vijay13-tmp> keithzg: what should i choose openbox or plasma ?
<jpwhiting> except for older kdelibs4/qt4 using applications
 * genii makes notes in his scribbly-book
<valorie> right
<genii> Interesting
<valorie> older/unported apps might still use it
<keithzg> Yeah that's one of those changes I'm of two minds about. On the one hand, standards, yay! On the other hand, it was always so convenient, when things went really wrong, to just rename the .kde folder.
<keithzg> I'm sure it's for the best, though, especially for the conceptualization of KDE apps outside of Plasma sessions.
<keithzg> Knowing that that cool torrent app you're using as an Xubuntu user happens to have its config files buried in .kde is a level of arcane knowledge it's probably best not to insist users gain.
<valorie> yep
<Guest8640> hey everyone
<Guest8640> I'm having a bit of an issue with xrandr. I just installed Kubuntu and I can't force the resolution 1680x1050 (monitor native resolution)
<Guest8640> does anyone have any experience with xrandr?
<jpwhiting> Guest8640: what does xrandr with no arguments say the possible resolutions are ?
<jpwhiting> yes, lots :)
<Guest8640> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192 DVI-I-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) VGA-0 connected primary 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm    1024x768       60.0*+    1360x768       60.0     59.8      1152x864       60.0      800x600        72.2     60.3     56.2      680x384        60.0     59.8      640x480        59.9      512x384        60.0     
<Guest8640> ok... basically:
<jpwhiting> 1024x768 and lower :/
<jpwhiting> probably not detecting your hardware correctly then
<OerHeks> 1360x768  *
<Guest8640> 1360x768 and lower
<jpwhiting> ah, right
<Guest8640> it's using the nvidia hardware driver
<Guest8640> i tried both the latest and an older
<Guest8640> issue didn't help
<Guest8640> i tried using --newmode and -addmode
<Guest8640> 2 issues, it adds it to DVI-1
<Guest8640> and if I try to put it on VGA-0 it bugs saying that it's a "BadMatch"
<jpwhiting> did you try with --output VGA-0 in there ?
<jpwhiting> ah :/
<Guest8640> i'll do again the cvt for 1680 by 1050
<jpwhiting> are you sure the vga port can do that high of resolution, with your nvidia card
<Guest8640> it works in Windows
<jpwhiting> I would think it could, but no idea
<jpwhiting> ah, yeah, sholud then
<jpwhiting> *should
<Guest8640> if i do "cvt 1680 1050 60" it says "Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync"
<jpwhiting> and xrandr --output VGA-0 --addmode 1680x1050 fails ?
<jpwhiting> erm, xrandr --newmode 1680x1050 blah rather
<Guest8640> yeah
<Guest8640> i just did --newmode which worked
<Guest8640> and -addmode which failed
<Guest8640> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)   Minor opcode of failed request:  18 (RRAddOutputMode)   Serial number of failed request:  29   Current serial number in output stream:  30
<jpwhiting> --addmode VGA-0 1680x1050
<jpwhiting> :/
<jpwhiting> anything in your /var/log/X.org.0.log with EE or WW lines ?
<Guest8640> xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1680x1050_60.00   AND xrandr --output VGA-0 --addmode VGA-0 1680x1050_60.00
<genii> two dash in front of addmode
<jpwhiting> erm, Xorg.0.log
<Guest8640> ofcourse genii
<Guest8640> lemme look
<jpwhiting> genii: heh, now it's sleeping and not waking even with power connected :/
<jpwhiting> ugh
<genii> jpwhiting: Best advice is still to file a bug against it. It will get the proper attention then.
<jpwhiting> genii: yeah, probably
<jpwhiting> ok
<Guest8640> Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1
<Guest8640> that's a warning that keeps popping up
<jpwhiting> erm, I'm signed in, but don't see any "file a new bug" on bugs.launchpad.net :/
<jpwhiting> even after searching which I expected would say, ok no results, file a new one
<Guest8640> so, no errors just a warning
<Guest8640> i'm considering something i heard of :a Envy driver
<jpwhiting> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs has nothing about "file a new bug" either
<jpwhiting> how useless is launchpad :/
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug packagename` in the cli is best
<valorie> it makes launchpad useful
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> jpwhiting: can I help you over here figure out the proper packagename?
<jpwhiting> well, this is a very old machine, 2007-2008 macbook, probably not worth the fuss tbh
<jpwhiting> I'll just run linux in a virtualbox or something on it instead probably
<jpwhiting> rather than trying to dual boot
<jpwhiting> I was hoping this would work out well, but failure to wake from sleep is a blocker
<jpwhiting> no worries
<valorie> ok
<jpwhiting> work out well == breathe new life into this aging machine :)
<valorie> right
<Guest8640> so any ideas for my issue jpwhiting ?
<kaidelong> I'm using Intel HD 4000 graphics on Kubuntu 14.04 LTS. Firefox crashes so frequently as to be completely unusable. It runs for a few seconds before failing. Wondering if I need a new version of firefox?
<Coffee-Pot> Any of ya'll know if this was ever ported to the linux world?  ( http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php ) and if not can anyone point me to an package for Kubuntu that is "like" ventrillo?
<VolUTFan> I was switching from quassel to konversation to try it out.  Blueskaj seemed to like it.  Somehow an extra nick Coffee-Pot was logged in instead of mine.  I was asking about the ventrillo client app for Kubuntu or a "like" client
<VolUTFan> !topic ventrillo
<VolUTFan> I think I found what I was looking for
<VolUTFan> !topic mangler
<valorie> ?
<valorie> are you looking for
<valorie> !info mangler
<ubottu> mangler (source: mangler): Ventrilo compatible client for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-2 (utopic), package size 533 kB, installed size 2036 kB
<VolUTFan> oh lol, im still learning
<VolUTFan> yep that was it
<valorie> topic would be about the /topic
<VolUTFan> gimmie an example of topic
<VolUTFan> so I will know
<valorie> try /topic in a blank line
<valorie> and see
<valorie> in this chan you need ops to change the topic I think
<VolUTFan> oh, it just puts the banner on the screen so I can see it
<valorie> the banner?
<VolUTFan> gotcha
<VolUTFan> yea, banner being the login notification telling you where you are, and information when you first join the channel
<VolUTFan> its kinda like the equivelant of logging into an FTP server and getting a informational paragraph about what system your on and any contact information etc..
<valorie> oh, I see all that in the server tab
<valorie> not every channel bothers with a topic, but all the organized help chans do
<VolUTFan> in konversation is basically shows all that stuff at the very top of the screen anyhow
<valorie> right
<valorie> not everyone uses a gui client for IRC
<valorie> since IRC predates guis by many years
<VolUTFan> BluesKaj uses konversation, and I was using quassel.  I thought maybe I would give konversation a spin and see how I like it
<valorie> and some prefer irssi, etc.
<valorie> <3 konvi
<VolUTFan> i don't think I ever remember using irc on terminal
<valorie> I never warmed to quassel
<VolUTFan> good news tho.  I got something like 5 bug reports put in for vivid
<VolUTFan> it took me about 45 minutes to find 5 bugs
<VolUTFan> lol
<valorie> cool, thanks for writing up the bug reports
<VolUTFan> np at all
<VolUTFan> I am one of those types of people that hate repetative stuff.  I have been working on a shell script to automatically install packages that I use.  In case my system blows up for whatever reason, or I install a new version in a vbox, what I can do is run that script and it auto adds the repo keys, updates and goes line by line adding apps.
<VolUTFan> its smoking fast considering I have a complete mirror of repos here locally.  I mirrored every repo I use to my local apt-mirror now
<valorie> very nice
<valorie> you sound like a sysadmin
<VolUTFan> lets bump over to the offtopic
<valorie> yep
<r_rios> Hello. Help. I'm running Kubuntu Plasma 5 on a VM and the lock screen showed up, but, since I'm running the guest session, the account has no password. But just cliking unlock doesn't unlock. Meanwhile, the installer is running in the background. What do?
<valorie> does hitting return work?
<r_rios> Nope
<r_rios> I just restarted the session
<r_rios> Hopefully, that won't happen again
<VolUTFan> anyone around?
<valorie> yes, but....
<valorie> drives me nuts when people ask that in a support chan
<VolUTFan> figured someone might be asleep lol
<VolUTFan> i figured it out, was trying to figure out how to corespond numbers to days of week.  I figured out 7=sun
<VolUTFan> I was getting ready to crash out for the night.  I am dead tired.  Brain is poofed
<valorie> there are people here 24/7, although there are slow spots
<valorie> not even 10pm here
<valorie> and i'm a nightowl
<valorie> but for sure the europeans are sleeping
<Tm_T> hu?
<Tm_T> europeans are working
<valorie> oops, I've not set up my clock to show me UT yet
<valorie> sheesh
<Tm_T> at least this eastern european is (=
<Tm_T> UTC is 0550 atm
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<caine> hi
<blaze> hello
<Guest69410> hello
<lordievader> o/
<Guest69410> how to include this repository in software sources -> https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily
<Guest69410> ?
<Guest69410> I ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/master-daily"
<Guest69410> should i just use sudo apt-get install vlc to get nightly builds?
<hardik_7> Hi anyone know how to install modem like tata docomo e177 in kubuntu
<hardik_7> i tier lsusb and it shows the device plese help its urgent
<hardik_7> :)
<lordievader> Guest69410: Depends on the ppa, but update your sources first ;)
<Guest69410> can you see this and tell me? --- https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily
<Guest69410> ;)
<Guest69410> ;)
<Guest69410> updating....
<Guest69410> I read somewhere that "sudo apt-get install vlc-nox" should be used
<lordievader> Guest69410: Supposing 3.0.0~git<blabla> is the development/nightly all you need to do is 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<lordievader> vlc-nox is not in that ppa.
<Guest69410> Thank you!
<Guest69410> ok
<Guest69410> How to reply to a particular user in IRC? When I double click a seperate tab is opening!
<lordievader> Guest69410: Type their nick.
<Guest69410> lordievader: Like this?!
<Guest69410> lordievader Like this?!
<Guest69410> <lordievader> Theere times the charm!
<lordievader> Guest69410: Yes, like that...
<Guest69410> lordievader: Got it! :)
<monkeyjuice> Guest69410: you just need to change your nick and you'll be rocking
<Guest69410> nick blaze
<monkeyjuice>  try /nick
<Guest69410> test
<blazz> tada!
<blazz> monkeyjuice: :)
 * monkeyjuice likes it
<blazz> monkeyjuice: How to do that!?
<monkeyjuice> place /me first then type like its you
 * blazz gets it!
<blazz> B-)
<monkeyjuice> need to register your nick now
<blazz> how to do that?
<monkeyjuice>   /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<monkeyjuice> sorry
<blazz> ?
<monkeyjuice> i messed up the first time guess you can see it ;)
<blazz> monkeyjuice: No I can't. When I type mistake they are dissapearing!
<blazz> foo@bar.com -> I guess kubuntu figures some where in there but what is the other freenode?
<blazz> freenode@kubuntu?
<monkeyjuice> its your email address
<blazz> ok
<blazz> :P
<monkeyjuice>  /msg NickServ help REGISTER
<blazz> monkeyjuice: thank you!
<blazz> An email containing nickname activation instructions has been sent to <email>
<blazz> monkeyjuice: :)
<monkeyjuice> well done blazz
<monkeyjuice> do you have #kubuntu-offtopic
<monkeyjuice> if not add it
 * blazz B-)
<amichair> is KDE 4.14.3 available in any of the kubuntu ppas?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<{shaman}> nice, kde 14/plasma 5 are finally working on this box... seems quick and pleasant
<MoonUnit`> any ideas why plasma 5 keeps locking my screen after 5 minutes of no activity, have it set to 30 minutes in power saving.
<mparillo> MoonUnit`: Desktop Behavior > Screen Locking?
<MoonUnit`> aha, many thanks.. why isn't that in power management?
<mparillo> Some consider screen locking a security thing instead of a power-saving thing, I guess.
<afiefh> MoonUnit`, does locking the screen save power? It still shows an image. At big software companies screen locking is always used for security
<MoonUnit`> i guess my thinking was how i had kde setup before plasma5, where i set xset to turn the screen off when the lock screen was enabled.
<MoonUnit`> seems a waste of energy to leave the screen on while locked.
<nicofrand> hi
<bprompt> allo
<nicofrand> Using the kubuntu-ppa next & next-backports, I upgraded kubuntu 14.10 to plasma5 but now I have this error message (and crashes) : "couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'file'." while trying to change the wallpaper or when using Konversation with DCC
<nicofrand> Does anyone know how to fix it ? (everything on Google seems outdated or of no use)
<alket> how to get kde telepathy 0.9 on kubuntu 14.04 ?
<bprompt> nicofrand:      hmmm offhand, I'd say konversation may be using an older lib
<bprompt> nicofrand:     one spot to check, will be -> dpkg -s konversation;     to see if it shows any conflicts
<nicofrand> bprompt: it might but this issue appears with several other apps and I can't change my wallpaper for example
<nicofrand> bprompt: it does not prompt any conflict
<bprompt> nicofrand:    usually it'd mean the upgrade didn't go well, and you have many orphan and widow files
<nicofrand> :/
<nicofrand> I had to switch to kubuntu-ci/stable ppa to be able to connect again yeah (5.2.1 bugfix was just a big mess and removed later but I upgraded while it was available)
<nicofrand> I never should have tried to upgrade to plasma5
<rberg_> kde 4.0 never forget
<nicofrand> I have a short memory. And it said they fixed the screensaver issue while watching a video in a browser, which convinced
<nicofrand> me
<nicofrand> (and indeed they fixed it but now it logs out automatically even if I disabled it in the configuration)
<bprompt> hmmm .4.0?   I 4.8.5  in 12.04, works fine
<bprompt> hm  shoot
<bprompt> hmmm .4.0?   I have 4.8.5  in 12.04, works fine
<bprompt> I'm not saying they didn't fix this or that, it may well work fine, from a full install or a sucessful upgrade, but upgrades aren't always that smooth
<nicofrand> yes, once again I upgraded to soon. But I wish I could just fix this particular (io-slave thingy) bug, even temporarly while waiting a fix
<bprompt> do a full install :)
<nicofrand> :(
<nicofrand> the worst thing with this unstable release is that I can't even report the bug (cannot login ‑ login button disabled ‑ or not the rights to launch gdb, etc.) when something wrong happens
<bprompt> bear in mind that you're addressing an "upgrade", and thus your upgrade process didn't go well, in this instance, that doesn't mean a full install doesn't work or has all those bugs
<nicofrand> I know. But I prefer to report a bug when it happens, if possible. Even if it means closing it later when someone finds out it comes from the upgrade. Better check it than ignore it, right ?
<BluesKaj> nicofrand, is this strictly a plsama 5/KF5 upgrade or an upgrade to 15.04?
<BluesKaj> er plasma 5
<nicofrand> plasma5
<BluesKaj> ok
<nicofrand> plasma 5.2.1 especially :/
<nicofrand> (https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67522-Upgrade-to-Plasma-5-2-1/)
<BluesKaj> well, I prefer to do the whole OS release upgrade rather than just the desktop
<nicofrand> I'm not that lucky with whole OS upgrades neither :-°
<claydoh> Not that it was ever promoted as such, but the plasma5 in 14.10 is more a try-it-out thing., imnsho upgrading to 15.04 is actually safer and more stable
<nicofrand> OK. I'll think about it. I'll just sigh for the moment and watch Netflix :). Have a good night or day !
<Dexx1_> Hey guys -- one of our employees abrubptly left and refuses to give us the ROOT password to our kubuntu machine -- anyway to reset it or find the passworD?
<ikonia> boot it into single user or from a live media and reset the password
<bprompt> Dexx1_:      choice 1) threaten him with bodily harm   2) goad him back with Gelato ice-cream   3)  reset the password in a recovery session
<keithzg> Dexx1_: By default there isn't even a root password. If one has been set, though, bprompt, they won't be able to get into a recovery session, right? Since it'll prompt for the root password.
<keithzg> But as ikonia mentions just boot from a live media and reset from there (just chroot into the root partition once you've mounted it as read+write, then "passwd root"...or just modify the shadow file directly to have a blank password for root)
 * keithzg hasn't had to do that when he's locked himself out of a box accidentally, noooo, of course not . . .
<bprompt> keithzg:    right, it allows to reset the user's password, thus granting "su" access
<keithzg> bprompt: Oh, that's available now? I know back in the day once you set a root password, you couldn't even get to the recovery options until you authenticated with it.
<keithzg> Been a while since I had to do that though (and in most situations when things are screwed up it ends up being easier for me to just chroot).
<bprompt> keithzg:     I know that's so in *ubuntu, not sure on others though, and yes, back in the days when I was in SuSE, you had to provide a root password, and then make a user account
<keithzg> bprompt: Was definitely also the case in *buntu until recently-ish
<OerHeks> Nope, there has been no sudo pass in ubuntu atleast since 7.04, before that too AFAIK
<keithzg> OerHeks: You misunderstand, there's been no *default* root password, talking here about what happens if you go ahead and set one manually.
<Dexx1_> figured it out
<feral_hedgehog> So... Aren't I supposed to be seing messages or something?
<claydoh> feral_hedgehog: ??
<feral_hedgehog> Well, from what I've read about IRC on wikipedia, it's like an open chat thing. So I kinda expected people to... You know... Chat.
<claydoh> so---ask a question, someone may answer ;)
<feral_hedgehog> Gonna go read up some more and come back to you with what I'll find.
#kubuntu 2015-03-05
<VolUTFan> howdy ya'll
<VolUTFan> Hey, I want to create a script, that will, when run create an empty panel on the right side of my screen and auto add application icons to it.  Anyone know where I can start?
<VolUTFan> trying to streamline setting up a new desktop
<kernelcruncher> has anyone else had k3b bugging out at 98%?
<kernelcruncher> 14.04 with kde ppa
<keithzg> VolUTFan: I'd almost just look at the way the configs look for plasma after you do indeed set a desktop up that way, and just write a script that writes those entries to the respective config files.
<VolUTFan> keithzg: might be a good place to start.  I tried to google the concept but there is so much stuff on google, its prob burried 100 pages down somewhere
<VolUTFan> what directory path do you suggest I start digging?  .kde?
<kernelcruncher> http://goo.gl/He4GIj
<VolUTFan> kernelcruncher: Ive had it happen to me in 14.04
<VolUTFan> never went digging for an answer tho
<VolUTFan> thought my install was bricked somehow and just stopped trying
<kernelcruncher> VolUTFan: Ok thanks
<keithzg> VolUTFan: Yeah, there's a plasmarc file around there somewhere in .kde that I think is the ticket, at least for KDE 4.x.
<VolUTFan> keithzg: its kde4
<VolUTFan> there are 2 results to $locate plasmarc /usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/plasmarc-to-plasmadesktoprc.upd and this one /usr/share/kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/share/config/plasmarc
<keithzg> VolUTFan: actually the config file might be ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc for your user session.
<VolUTFan> let me check that one
<VolUTFan> that might be a good place to start.  thanks a lot
<keithzg> np
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: Have you tried different disks? Have you tried burning via something other than K3b? Have you tried wiping your K3b configs and starting them from scratch? Those are the only three things I can think of (it works fine for me in 14.04, thankfully, since I have to burn DVDs very often
<keithzg> as part of my day job).
<martikus> всем драсти
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: yes
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: same .iso burns fine in openSUSE 13.2 k3b
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: I was wondering if it could be related to the kde PPA but I see k3b isn't from there anyway
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: Yeah, it seems unlikely. Hmm.
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: What's the version of K3b and growisofs on openSUSE?
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: K3b Version: 2.0.2
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: growisofs: 7.1
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: those are for kubuntu
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: Yeah, got that from the paste you did anyways ;) and those are the same as mine on Kubuntu 14.04 too.
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: k3b 2.0.80
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: wait, huh? The latest release was 2.0.3, back in November . . .
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: opensuse uses cdrecord 3.1a25
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: http://packman.links2linux.de/package/k3b/591663
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: Doesn't really explain where that weird version is coming from :P
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: Well, I guess it kindof does, looks like openSUSE at some point got impatient waiting for a release and started packaging a somewhat fake one from git, perhaps?
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: I have a burn to do later and plan to try xfburn
<keithzg> The "2.0.80" releases seem to start inbetween when 2.0.2 and 2.0.3 were released, which *was* a long time.
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: Yeah, it'd be interesting to see if that works from within Kubuntu, since if it does then you do know that the problem is somehow part of the software stack that's specific to k3b (and conversely, if it also fails then you know it's a lower-level issue)
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: I'm more concerend about kubuntu not actually working correctly than what Packman are doing
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: thanks for your interest
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: Well, I'm trying to figure out what the difference is! And that gets a bit wonkier when they're packaging their own releases, heh.
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: Looks like 14.10 is still on 2.0.2, but 15.04 will ship with 2.0.3
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: it's partly to do with the fact that openSUSE can only push 'open' software. The packman version comes tied with the k3b-codecs that openSUSE can't have in their sources
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: Fair enough. Well, the k3b packages (k3b, k3b-data, libk4b6) don't look to require any newer dependencies outside of what ships with Trusty, so you *could* just try installing those and see if that fixes things.
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: I'd recommend trying xfburn first, and *if* that works fine then try installing the newer k3b packages.
<kernelcruncher> keithzg: thanks man
<keithzg> (http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/k3b http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/k3b-data and http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/libk3b6 should be all you need if I'm reading it right)
<keithzg> kernelcruncher: no problem, best of luck!
<healy> hello
<wamari> Hi guys
<wamari> anyone know how to get dropbox indicator working in Kubuntu 15.04?
<valorie> not sure we'll get an indicator for quite awhile
<valorie> until someone re-writes the old one for the new standards
<valorie> dropbox is working without problem in 15.04 for me, though
<wamari> thats a bummer
<wamari> at least it syncs
<wamari> i guess i could live without the indicator for a while
<valorie> patches probably welcome - dropbox isn't a KDE project
<valorie> or even free
<valorie> that said, I use it too
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alket> hi, how to install KDE Telepathy Instant Messenger 0.9 in ubuntu 14.04
<valorie> !info kde-telepathy
<ubottu> kde-telepathy (source: meta-kde-telepathy): metapackage for installing all the KDE Telepathy components. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<valorie> so install via muon, or `sudo apt install meta-kde-telepathy`
<valorie> alket: ^^^
<lordievader> valorie: That is 0.8, alket was asking about 0.9.
<alket> yes
<lordievader> !info kde-telepathy kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> Package kde-telepathy does not exist in kubuntu-backports
<alket> since a big bug is fixed in that version
<lordievader> Guess it ain't packeged (yet).
<alket> i need it to use at work
<alket> its for 14.10 though
<alket> in backports
<lordievader> That is the downside of running LTS, old software.
<alket> well i use it LTS at work
<alket> can't upgrade it
<soee> good morning
<DragoWing_> Hello
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<DragoWing_> Hello
<DragoWing_> anyone online? (sorry for the second time) for some reason it didn't send anything for me)
<BluesKaj> yes
<DragoWing_> ahhh, okayy
<DragoWing_> cool
<DragoWing_> may i ask something?
<BluesKaj> ask away
<lordievader> !ask | DragoWing_
<ubottu> DragoWing_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DragoWing_> ohhhh, sorry
<DragoWing_> whats the difference between all the linux/ubuntu versions?
<BluesKaj> !flavours
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lordievader> The DE mostely.
<yossarianuk> hi - as so far KRDC hasn't been ported to Plasma5.x - does that mean 15.04 will miss that package (or will the plasma4.x package be available instead ?)
<DragoWing_> ok, and i suppose you all prefer kde the most? XD
<yossarianuk> DragoWing_: yes
<DragoWing_> i think i will try it out, i am not sure i like the unity version that much, and screenshots of gnome i am not sure, thank you guys for your aweome help, :D
<yossarianuk> DragoWing_: some distros have different options used to make the kernel, etc  (i.e different schedulers, etc, 100Hz , etc) - some distros are tuned differently.
<BluesKaj> that's what Kubuntu is , ubuntu witht KDE desktop environment
<DragoWing_> nice!
<ronnoc> Anyone having an issue playing videos in 15.04 after the last round of updates?
<DragoWing_> thank you very much for the awesome help, and very fast too!
<DragoWing_> i suppose i have to downloads LTS version too, right?
<hateball> DragoWing_: you dont have to re-download an iso if you already run Ubuntu
<DragoWing_> ohhhh
<DragoWing_> i am using unity right now
<hateball> you can run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<hateball> DragoWing_: ^
<hateball> And it will download and install everything needed
<DragoWing_> wow, thats pretty cool, but does it delete unity then? or jsut ontop?
<hateball> DragoWing_: Then you can switch between KDE Plasma and Unity at login
<DragoWing_> ok, cool
<yossarianuk> DragoWing_: I find it always 'cleaner' to install a free os - otherwise you may have gnome/unity utilities as the default instead of KDE tools.
<DragoWing_> yeah, i think i will just redownload it
<DragoWing_> thank you very much!
<DragoWing_> okidoki, ;o))
<DragoWing_> bye
<telemak> bonjour tout le monde
<telemak> y a du monde qui touche sa bille en debian? j ai un peu d mal pour un truc
<BluesKaj> !fr | telemak
<ubottu> telemak: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<telemak> ok no pb I can speak in english
<telemak> I ve got a little pb on my debian, I have a picture of it
<telemak> so if somenone is good on debian
<telemak> I just need a little of help
<Riddell> this is a kubuntu channel
<BluesKaj> telemak, join #debian, this is kubuntu
<telemak> ooooo...oh dear...sorry
<DragoWing> hello, sorry for bothering again, i was wondering, do i need to get the 14.04 LTS version or is 14.10 better?
<BluesKaj> DragoWing, that depends on your needs and su=ituation , are you a home user on the job ?
<BluesKaj> err situation
<DragoWing> home
<BluesKaj> ok, wqell I use 14.10 it's very solid
<DragoWing> ok, is it any different?
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<DragoWing> and is 14.10 LTS? google says LTS is bestest
<telemak> 14.10 works fine on my cptr
<BluesKaj> DragoWing, there's no 14.10 LTS
<telemak> but no 14.10LTS for the moment
<DragoWing> ohhhh, okayy, but whats the difference then? i can't seem to find out
<BluesKaj> and won't be anytime , the next LTS will be 16.04 afaik
<telemak> nevermind
<telemak> ;)
<DragoWing> lol
<DragoWing> so, the 04 versiions are mostly LTS?
<telemak> if 03 isn't
<BluesKaj> yes , but every 2 yrs
<DragoWing> ahhhh, okayy, and when did 14.04 and 14.10 release?
<BluesKaj> telemak, ther a re no 03s
<telemak> BluesKaj:  it was a joke
<telemak> I know I know
<BluesKaj> 14 stands for the yr, 04 stands for the month
<DragoWing> ahhhh, okayy, cool
<DragoWing> so 14th of april
<DragoWing> i mean
<DragoWing> 2014
<BluesKaj> so 15.04 will be released this april
<telemak> gread matematician DragoWing ! lol
<DragoWing> ohhhh
<DragoWing> yeah, sorry, i can't do math, XD
<telemak> no problem, I can't speak english
<DragoWing> april 2014
<BluesKaj> yr=year ,
<telemak> same same
<telemak> but diffrent
<DragoWing> yeah, i know, sorry
<DragoWing> but 2016 comes the next one?
<telemak> probably
<telemak> won't in 2015
<DragoWing> ok, cool
<DragoWing> and 14.10?
<DragoWing> how long support?
<telemak> I don't know I m not a Linux devlopper lol
<DragoWing> lol
<DragoWing> well, i allways could ask
<telemak> 14.04 long time support
<telemak> and if you havbe a question on the 14.10
<DragoWing> ok, i think i will keep it by 14.04 instead
<telemak> you just put the same questionh on 14.04
<jadyson> tem alguém testando o Kubuntu 15.04 Beta 1 ?
<telemak> It will be the same and no problem with troller
<telemak> ben oué va y on parle en esperanto aussi????
<DragoWing> ok, cool, and will 14.04 get plasma5 too?
<telemak> plasma 5???
<DragoWing> i think i saw something on website plasma 4, lol
<DragoWing> could be wrong, tho
<telemak> Like Rambo
<DragoWing> oh, i just see plasma on 14.10 i suppose, XD
<telemak> 5 not better than 4
<telemak> plasma 5.....He's on stargate
<telemak> no soucy
<DragoWing> lol
<DragoWing> ok, thank you, i think i know enough, i will install 14.04, thaank you!
<kahtahs> DragoWing: no, packages in ubuntu releases are frozen besides security updates
<DragoWing> ohhhh
<telemak> yeah DragoWing install 14.04
<DragoWing> sure
<DragoWing> thank you very much!
<BluesKaj> 14.10 is very stable , 14.04 has some stability problems in my experience , DragoWing
<DragoWing> it does?
<telemak> I m on quad boot : kubuntu, debian, tails, win7
<BluesKaj> that was my experience yes
<DragoWing> hmz, now i can't choose, XD
<BluesKaj> go for 14.10
<DragoWing> but everyone says i had to do LTS cuz they are the best
<telemak> 14.04 BluesKaj
<DragoWing> sorry, a bit new to linux
<kahtahs> BluesKaj: LTS enablement stack?
<BluesKaj> DragoWing, not all LTS are , but that's your choice
<DragoWing> ahhhh, okayy, well, then i think i will do 14.10, i trust ur judgement, XD
<kahtahs> DragoWing: go for 14.04.1 not 14.04.2: 5 years instead of 18 months support and LTS enablement stack just got released and has some bugs left
<DragoWing> wow, wait, should i go for 14.04 orv 14.10? XD
<kahtahs> if you don't need the newer packages in 14.10, you don't need 14.10
<kahtahs> if you want plasma 5, best to go for 15.04 beta
<BluesKaj> 14.10 FTW in my opnion
<BluesKaj> stable and mature
<BluesKaj> 15.04 is for the adventurous and those who don't mind breakge
<DragoWing> ok, i think i have to choose, i will try 14.10 then like kaj said, :D
<BluesKaj> LTS  is meant for the work environment
<kahtahs> 14.10 only has support for 9 months, so support ends on July 2015, which is rather soon
<DragoWing> ohhhh, and does it get a new version after?
<kahtahs> you can update to 15.04 when it's out
<DragoWing> ok, cool, well, i jsut do 14.04 then, since its longer supported
<DragoWing> thank you all, have to go now, ;o))
<BluesKaj> kahtahs, now you've really got hinm confused
<DragoWing> yikes
<DragoWing> i suppose indeed
<BluesKaj> 14.04 is still supported , but i's not needed by home users , DragoWing\
<DragoWing> so, as a home user 14.10 is better?
<BluesKaj> LTS is meant for the work environment, like I said before
<BluesKaj> 14.10 is best for now
<DragoWing> oh, for devs?
<kahtahs> BluesKaj: not true: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<BluesKaj> kahtahs, don't beleive everything you read, beleive me, I've used 14.04 :)
<DragoWing> lol
<kahtahs> non-lts will soon force you to use systemd, which is planned for 15.04
<BluesKaj> not for devs, DragoWing for the workplace
<DragoWing> ah, okayy
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is not entirely true. If you want a very stable Ubuntu system you go with LTS.
<BluesKaj> systemd works ok , I use it
<DragoWing> ok, now peopel say different, XD
<kahtahs> BluesKaj: it's a major structural change, which you will have to deal with
<BluesKaj> lordievader, that's your opinion, and I have mine
<DragoWing> ok, i have to go, thank you all for your time and help, really appreciate it, ;o))
<DragoWing> i will look how LTS version will work if not i will just change
<BluesKaj> kahtahs, I already have,  no problems so far
<DragoWing> bye bye
<BluesKaj> bye
<DragoWing> okidoki, ;o))
<DragoWing> poof
<kahtahs> BluesKaj: wouldn't call that no problems: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1411-systemd-migration
<BluesKaj> well, I don't have any
<BluesKaj> one has to install sddm and systemd-sysv to make things work
<BluesKaj> not fan of systemd, but I might aswell get used to it , just like pulseaudio
<mparillo> Anybody know wget? I was trying to grab the kubuntu-devel logs from February (to avoid having to ask Riddell the same question twice), so I used: wget -r -A "*kubuntu-devel.txt" http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02 but it seems to be pulling in all logs. I killed it when it built the whole structure back to 2004 and files from January 2015.
<Riddell> mparillo: I use this script to download them http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/get
<Riddell> just update the month
<mparillo> Riddell: TY, and safer than trying to figure out recursion in wget.
<alket> how come kdevelop has better syntax highlighting than kate
<yossarianuk> alket: try kwrite
<lordievader> alket: Because kdevelop is an ide.
<lordievader> Kate is an advanced text editor.
<yossarianuk> what is the difference between kate + kwrite ? For some reason kwrite seems more usable ...
<yossarianuk> is it the same backend ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Yes, both kate, kwrite and kdevelop use the same backend.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: cheers - for some reason kwrite has always seemed more useful..
<rberg_> funny. I had to use Gnomes empathy client to configure KDE IM comtacts.. otherwise I got a auth failure
<VolUTFan> Hey Guys
<VolUTFan> BluesKaj, how do you change the font size in the chat screen on konversation
<VolUTFan> id like to bump it up maybe 2 sizes
<yossarianuk> VolUTFan: try Settings -> configure konversation
<VolUTFan> um yea  lol, where in that mess is the font size
<VolUTFan> ive looked through all of that and if its there, I am apparently blind.  And that may be the case
<VolUTFan> my eyesight isn't what it used to be.  thats why i was trying to bump up the font size a tid bit
<VolUTFan> i think I found it.. the fixed size isn't going to work
<VolUTFan> yepp, I fixed it.  now I can actually see whats on the screen.
<Drangue> where are gwenview plugins located ? I want to disable some of them
<dats> how do we add icon to panel in kubuntu 15.04
<dats> hi there anyone could let me know
<VolUTFan> its not like 14.x.  From what I remember, you have to left click and drag
<VolUTFan> Its in my test enviroment, but I don't have vivid loaded right now
<VolUTFan> dats: that was for you
<VolUTFan> Drangue: I am trying to figure you problem out.  Loading gwenview right now to try and assist you
<dats> i tried to do for k3b
<VolUTFan> dats: are you saying..  just to clarify.  You have a empty panel on your screen, say to the right, and you want to drag an icon over to it
<dats> i am not able to do it
<VolUTFan> dats: but what I am describing, is what your attempting to do.. is that correct?
<VolUTFan> dats: if that is what your attempting to do..  I will load my test enviroment for vivid and simulate what your trying to do and walk you through it
<dats> yes
<VolUTFan> dats: ok, will do.  Standby and let me load up my vivid box
<dats> i have kubuntu 15.04
<VolUTFan> vivid = 15.04 beta 1
<dats> kde plasma 5.1.95
<VolUTFan> Drangue: standby..  I am still digging for intel on the gwenview plugins.  Are you trying to remove, specific plugin's or all of them?
<dats> vivid is smooth to run but to put icons in the panel i am not able to
<dats> i think it is 15.04 that is what the information about system in settings say
<VolUTFan> dats: I think I figured out your problem
<dats> waiting eagerly
<VolUTFan> right click in a blank portion of your kicker panel..  at the bottom of the screen.  Select Panel Options, then unlock widgets.  Once you have that done, you should be able to right click and hold, then drag your icons over to your panel
<VolUTFan> dats: try that, then let me know if that works
<dats> i tried to get the way out from internet but i drew a blank as i suppose 15.04 is new
<VolUTFan> Drangue: See if this URL helps.  It doesn't specifically talk about disabling the gwenview plugins, but does talk about uninstalling specific plugins.  Maybe it will guide you to where you need to be.  https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?66477-Uninstall-Gwenview-plugins
<VolUTFan> dats: I don't understand what you mean.  Please rephrase
<VolUTFan> dats: Did the solution I provided you work?
<VolUTFan> dats: are you able to add icons to your panels now?
<dats> yeah it is in the form - u add widget called as application launcher and edit it to the apllication you want -
<dats> it is against the rules called as kiss
<dats> keep it simple and straight
<VolUTFan> yep
<dats> thanks nice to interact
<dats> i am out guten nicht - good night
<VolUTFan> Drangue: Does that link help you?
<martasbncz> zdarec vespolek..
<martasbncz> setkal se někdo z Vás,že mu maxthon(browser) nasadil dvě až tři zombie a samotné ubu/kubu zahlásilo vnitřní chybu ?
<martasbncz> otevřené porty v komunikaci jsem projel,tam chyba není,procesy které šly jsem killnul..
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: english please
<martasbncz> VolUTFan: ok
<VolUTFan> Drangue: Within gwenview, once you install the plugins (kipi-plugins) I don't see a specific way to disable or configure the plugins from within the GUI app Gwenview.  Strange.  That would be an excellent feature however
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: What can I help you out with?
<martasbncz> VolUTFan: maxthon browsers = zombie ...know somebody problem ?
<VolUTFan> what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<martasbncz> 14.04
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: ok, thanks.  What do you mean by zombie
<martasbncz> orphan, unfinished process
<martasbncz> 2x
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: So you are simply trying to kill the hung process?
<martasbncz> VolUTFan: kill the process, no problem, restart, and he works again
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: so you can kill the process and it works again?
<martasbncz> VolUTFan: works without killing, but I see him top
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: I don't understand what the problem is then.  If it is running fine without killing it, what then is the problem with your zombie process?  Are you saying that you have 1 instance of the application open, yet you see 2 maxthon processes?
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: I am downloading the maxthon browser to my test box
<martasbncz> VolUTFan: I see 2-3 zombie and not only in the top, the system slacker kills a process over time is here again
<lordievader> martasbncz: Having zombie processes doesn't matter. They don't use resources, they only use a pid.
<dats> volutfan
<martasbncz> lordievader: thanks
<VolUTFan> lordievader: is it somewhat like google chrome or chromium?  the processes I mean
<VolUTFan> dats:  whats up
<VolUTFan> I was in the process of installing the maxthon browser.  Apparently its pretty new
<lordievader> VolUTFan: A fork of Netscape, IIRC.
<lordievader> Never mind... I do not recall correctly.
<VolUTFan> I was in the process of installing the maxthon browser.  Apparently its pretty new
<VolUTFan> i don't know why on earth it posted that message twice. LOL
<martasbncz> Maxthon works fast but his zombie'm tired
<VolUTFan> im not sure why my vbox 14.04 is so slow in loading this deb file
<martasbncz> 8.18.216.151: icmp_seq=1 ttl=44 time=181 ms
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: I got maxthon browser installed.  Each of the maxthon processes have a specific job.  A new install, yields 8 total maxthon processes
<VolUTFan> some of the processes are for crash reporting, and smooth scrolling.  From what I see, these processes are supposted to be there
<VolUTFan> it also reaches out to remote servers to gather plugins, so I would imagine you would see pids from that as well
<martasbncz> VolUTFan: yes, I saw it, please explore the "top and" last
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: what specifically about the top and last pids?
<martasbncz> 13364/133617..
<martasbncz>  14653
<VolUTFan> my pid, virtual and reserve memory blocks are going to be different from yours
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: PID's are usually 4 digits long, unless your running a whopping large system
<VolUTFan> lordievader: doesn't the 5 digit numbers sound a lot like memory sectors to you?  in the TOP command
<martasbncz> It is certain, any error was found? higher swap, memory, load average?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Max pid can be read from /proc/sys/kernel/pid_max
<lordievader> After that number pid's are recycled.
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: it all depends on the specific application.  In this case, I am not familiar enough with the maxthon browser to know that information
<VolUTFan> lordievader: max pids would be cleared on a reboot of the system.. right?
<martasbncz> Even so thank you very much for the effort and attempt
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Yes.
<VolUTFan> lordievader: thats what I thought.  thanks for the confirm.
<VolUTFan> martasbncz: no problem
<martasbncz> thank .. You guys, I search the computers start
<VolUTFan> lordievader: where can I find a user list of commands for IRC chat?  For example, how would I say a thought, like -*- is thinking
<VolUTFan> ive seen it, but not really had time to look into it
<lordievader> VolUTFan: That one would be /me, further more, no idea.
<VolUTFan> hmm lol
 * VolUTFan is thinking
<VolUTFan> did that show up as a thought
<lordievader> Yes.
<VolUTFan> okie dokie, awesome.  learned something new
<VolUTFan> thanks
<VolUTFan> im poking around in gwenview after installing the kipi-plugins.  The facebook plugin doesn't seem to jive with the upload.  It took me to facebook to auth the api call, and it showed success.  I come back to gwenview, highlight picture items and select to upload to facebook.  What I get is this.http://picpaste.com/facebooksuccess-bM88hCeE.jpg  /  http://picpaste.com/facebook-plugin-notice-AqyUtdSE.jpg  /  http://picpaste.com/
<VolUTFan> facebook-plugin-error-U8IqrPpl.jpg
<VolUTFan> http://picpaste.com/facebook-plugin-error-U8IqrPpl.jpg  last url didn't load
<VolUTFan> any ideas
<feral_hedgehog> Hello everyone! Linux noob here. Just spent 3 days on solving serious printer problem. Please tell me where to post it so that other linux noobs don't have to spend 3 days. Here's what happened: While using Kubuntu 14.10 64bit, printer wouldn't print files from Office 2007 running on wine1.7. To fix the problem I've installed the latest hplip and in '/etc/cups/ppd/' add read permission to Everyone on the printer's PPD file.
<VolUTFan> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/forumdisplay.php?170-Knowledge-Base
<Drangue> swex: on ubuntuforums.org
<bprompt> ?
<Coffee-Pot> how can I simlink a document .docx so that it shows up on my desktop
<Coffee-Pot> not specifically the Desktop folder, but the desktop itself
<rberg_> Coffee-Pot: you might need to use the folder widget to get plamsa to display files on the desktop
<Coffee-Pot> hey rburg, this is actually VolUTFan, logged in from a 2nd session on my K-Box.  let me see if I can find that folder widget.  The fidget widget lol
<rberg_> start with the cashew
<Coffee-Pot> rberg_: your joking with me right?
<rberg_> nope.. the little cashew icon at the top right is where you add widgets
<Coffee-Pot> rberg_: I already did that part, and added the widget.  I didnt know what that was called.  It looks like its just my home folder, has all the folders in my home directory and files
<Coffee-Pot> the same Desktop folder is there, but still doesnt help me simlink a file to the actual desktop
<rberg_> oh you got that far.. you can drap a file from dolphin to the file widget and select link
<rberg_> drag
<rberg_> I can also tell you how to do if from konsole if you wish
<Coffee-Pot> from terminal I know its ln -s /path/path/file.ext /dest/dest/simlink
<Coffee-Pot> but not sure where to point the simlink path so it shows up on the desktop.  I wanted to add a freq used file.docx to the desktop for quick access
<Coffee-Pot> i think I figured it out
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:      whatever is in ~/.Desktop folder, would show on the desktop
<bprompt> preferably with a .desktop extension and format
<Coffee-Pot> there is no .desktop folder in /home/user/
<Coffee-Pot> there is a Desktop folder, but no .Desktop
<Coffee-Pot> and nope, I tried adding files to the Desktop folder and they do not show on the desktop
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:   ahemm... that's what I meant
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:    well.. do you have a .desktop file it points to?
<Coffee-Pot> im not sure what you mean
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:    what are you putting in directory .Desktop anyhow?   what's the symlink pointing to?
<rberg_> Coffee-Pot: symlink it to whatever folder you have the folder widget looking at.. my default thats ~/Desktop but you can configure that too
<Coffee-Pot> rberg_: I see what you mean by the config of the folder widget
<bprompt> hmm actaully is not hidden, doh, is Desktop, but anyhow, what are you pointing it to?
<yahyaa> does anyone know when the stable version of plasma5 will be released?
<Coffee-Pot> according to the shortcut I managed to get on my desktop, the file is located in /home/marie/.local/share/applications
<Coffee-Pot> or that is there the simlink is located pointing the the docx file in my home folder
<Coffee-Pot> so i guess if I need to simlink something to the desktop the simlink should be name.desktop for that folder
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:   are you in kwin?  whatever is in ~/.local/share/applications, shows up in the menu, and in kwin, you can just drag-drop to the desktop from there
<Coffee-Pot> im not entirely sure
<Coffee-Pot> what would be the hints I am in kwin
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:   kwin is kde's default window manager
<Coffee-Pot> then thats what I am using
<bprompt> so if you dunno what a window  manager is, chances are, you're using kwin :)
<Coffee-Pot> i mean I can drag and drop..  already tried that.  and it works
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:   then the .desktop would show up in the menu, and you can just drag and drop it on the desktop from the menu
<Coffee-Pot> but how would I simlink a file in /home/user/file.docx to the actual desktop
<Coffee-Pot> right, but can it be done from the terminal?
<rberg_> Coffee-Pot: I would think "ln -s /home/user/file.docx ~/Desktop"
<Coffee-Pot> let me run that command and show you the results via screenshot
<Coffee-Pot> brb, need to log off and back on to see if it worked
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:      say    ~# ln -s file.docx  Desktop/myfile
<Coffee-Pot> ok I am back
<Coffee-Pot> 1 second
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:      say    ~# ln -s file.docx  Desktop/myfile   <----
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:   anyhow, you don't need to log out, it shows right off
<Coffee-Pot> http://picpaste.com/snapshot1-iWJznovU.png
<Coffee-Pot> no matter if I run ln -s file Desktop or ln -s file /Desktop/myfile it doesnt show on the desktop.  Look at my screenshot and you can see the file simlink in the Desktop folder, but not on the desktop
<rberg_> I dont think the file widget is looking at ~/Desktop then
<rberg_> clock on the wrench on the side of the widget to see where its pointed
<Coffee-Pot> i dont ever use that folder widget.
<rberg_> *click.. I mean.. ok kde will not show files on the desktop without it
<Coffee-Pot> ok hang on
<rberg_> thats just how kde 4 is..
<Coffee-Pot> http://picpaste.com/snapshot2-IFdYqYik.png  . No folder widget, opened dolphin and dragged the file right to the desktop.
<Coffee-Pot> so I know that is possible.  It shows the location of the simlink as /home/marie/.local/share/applications
<rberg_> huh? yeah that does work
<Coffee-Pot> yea, but I did it without using the folder widget
<Coffee-Pot> now the question remains.  How can i do it via the terminal lol
<Coffee-Pot> I feel like im mentally challenged for some reason when it surronds the desktop folder
<Coffee-Pot> or the desktop for that matter
<rberg_> yeah apparently kde doesnt track the Desktop folder but some other folder
<bprompt> hmmm
<Coffee-Pot> thats what i am trying to figure out lol
<Coffee-Pot> why bother having a Desktop folder in home, it its not even connected to the Desktop itself lol
<Coffee-Pot> i was talking to lordievader about that earlier I think
<Coffee-Pot>  not today but either yesterday or day-before
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:    got any icons on the desktop that are showing?  any names for the filename?
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:  if those files are showing there... you could just do a quick "find" on that file, so you can see where's at
<Coffee-Pot> I can add one.  Do you want me to add an application shortcut or a file shortcut
<bprompt> well... should be a shortcut
<Coffee-Pot> bprompt: look at my last screenshot.  The path is right there in the properties window
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:     I see it on the desktop...... is that the symlink? or just a plain drag-n-drop?
<Coffee-Pot> what I dont understand is... when I do ln -s /file.doc ~/.local/share/applications it doesnt show on the Desktop, yet that is there the shortcut lands when i drag and drop lol
<Coffee-Pot> its drag and drop, but in that case, doesnt still resemble a softlink
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:    hmmmm   ~/.local/share/applications  is for the menu entry, not the desktop icon
<Coffee-Pot> ok, let me do another screenshot to show you whats there
<Coffee-Pot> im going to do a drag and drop, then screenshot again
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:     where's file.doc?  in the root folder? or ~ ?
<Coffee-Pot> ~
<Coffee-Pot> http://picpaste.com/snapshot3-Pv3RgKDy.png  drag and drop.  shortcut on desktop, drug from /home/marie/Marie-Resume.doc then look at the ls -lach in terminal
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:    and  ->  ln -s file.doc Desktop/myfile  <-- is not showing it?
<Coffee-Pot> that is correct bprompt
<Coffee-Pot> see what I mean rberg_
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:   you made the symlink properly AT ~/.local/share/applications, NOT at ~/Desktop though
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:    hmmmm   ~/.local/share/applications  is for the menu entry, not the desktop icon
<Coffee-Pot> ok... let me do it your way bprompt and I will again show you results.  LOL brb in a sec
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:    try ->    ln -s ~/Marie-Resume.doc ~/Desktop/Marie.Resume.doc
<Coffee-Pot> http://picpaste.com/snapshot4-7JEbvPHA.png
<Coffee-Pot> results
<Coffee-Pot> see what I mean?
 * Coffee-Pot has managed to drink another entire pot of coffee
 * Coffee-Pot Time to put on another pot of coffee now LOL
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:     so...if you do an "ls -l"   what does it show as broken link?
<Coffee-Pot> bprompt: are you stumpped at what I am showing you?  I realize what your telling me should work
<Coffee-Pot> ok hang on
<Coffee-Pot> lrwxrwxrwx 1 marie marie 16 Mar  5 17:11 Marie-Resume.doc -> Marie-Resume.doc
<Coffee-Pot> its pointing the simlink at itself, not at the origionating file
<Coffee-Pot> maybe that is what the problem is
<bprompt> meaning the ln -s is ahemmm pointing to nowhere
<bprompt> thus rm the symlink and redo it
<Coffee-Pot> just did
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:    try ->    ln -s ~/Marie-Resume.doc ~/Desktop/Marie.Resume.doc
<Coffee-Pot> http://picpaste.com/snapshot5-soVzPD9A.png  that corrected the linking problem so its not pointing at itself, but rather the origion however as you can see... Still no shortcut on the desktop LOL
<bprompt> hmmm
 * Coffee-Pot ***Is laughing my butt off ***
<bprompt> reminds me of "ace venture, when nature calls"
<Coffee-Pot> bprompt:  LOL
<bprompt> s/venture/ventura/
<Coffee-Pot> Let me ask you, if you are running Kub and you do the same thing I am doing, does the simlink actually show on your desktop
<bprompt> it may just be kwin....
<bprompt> I do have kwin, but I use lxde
<bprompt> but the shortcuts are pretty much the same in both IIRC
<bprompt> in lxde it shows instantly
<Coffee-Pot> i dont get it tho...  how is it, that I can drag and drop, and successfully make it show up, but not simlink a desktop shortcut
<Coffee-Pot> let me try something.
<bprompt> Coffee-Pot:     could be that....lemme recall... I think kwin.... wants a .desktop file, rather than "whatever"
<Coffee-Pot> right, and that is exactly what happens when I drag and drop the file from dolphin to the desktop, but it lands in the /home/marie/.local/share/applications path
<bprompt> you mean, is NOT in the Desktop folder?
<Coffee-Pot> thats what I am telling you
<bprompt> hmm
<Coffee-Pot> NOT in the Desktop folder
<Coffee-Pot> lol
<Coffee-Pot> that happens every single time I drag and drop..  funny thing tho..  if I remove the file Marie-Resume.desktop then go back to the terminal and do ln -s file.ext /home/marie/.local/share/applications/Marie-Resume.desktop it doesnt reappear on the actual desktop
<Coffee-Pot> it seems to be one-way.  Drag and Drop will work, but if I do it in reverse via the terminal, it wont work
<Coffee-Pot> let me switch back over to my other account brb
<VolUTFan> bprompt: I am back, this is Coffee-Pot.
<VolUTFan> im going to try something under my main account
<VolUTFan> I have a few application shortcuts on my own desktop
<bprompt> well... each account or user has their own Desktop folder anyhow, and also their own ~/.local
<VolUTFan> Right, I understand that.  Look here.  http://picpaste.com/snapshot3-5dPam5GK.png
<VolUTFan> I already knew how to add application shortcuts to desktop by drag and drop, but the funny thing is, there is no entries in either folder ~/.local/share/applications or in ~/Desktop
<VolUTFan> confusing confusing
<VolUTFan> oh well..  doesn't really matter in the longrun I don't guess.
 * VolUTFan Thanks for the effort bprompt
<VolUTFan> Do any of you run an encrypted LVM drive like I do?
<VolUTFan> I was wondering if Re-Linux would be able to backup and make an image of your OS, with all of your applications, files, etc on it, so if your system was to crash, you would be able to reinstall fast
<VolUTFan> if Re-Linux is even an option, or even supported at this point, OR if there was a better solution
#kubuntu 2015-03-06
<ildefonso> VolUTFan, I ran on encrypted hard drive, basically, luks with LVM on top, for a long time.
<ildefonso> but I have not used Re-Linux, could you explain what does it do?
<VolUTFan> let me see if I can find some information on it for you
<VolUTFan> not sure if it will work for luks LVM
<VolUTFan> https://relinuxkit.wordpress.com/page/3/  there is a lot of information out on the internet about re-linux but here is a starter
<VolUTFan> basically whats its for..  You build your distro the way you want it and it works somewhat like norton/symantec ghost and it builds an image/iso file
<MichaelTunnell> so I have been an Arch user for a very long time and I typically have been a GNOME user on Arch. With that said, I've been doing a KDE challenge to try out KDE on a long term test. It has been a month now and I kind of love it.
<MichaelTunnell> I even made KDE look and work like GNOME - https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/2wwylh/kde4_converted_to_a_gnome3_style_workflow_please/
<MichaelTunnell> that is crazy impressive
<MichaelTunnell> so KDE on Arch has become volatile and messy so I am considering leaving Arch, I just wanted to come here and thank you all for making Kubuntu
<MichaelTunnell> I'm 99% sure I'm going to move to Kubuntu
<steven__> asdf
<corruptcore> Hi people
<corruptcore> somebody say something
<corruptcore> ?
<MichaelTunnell> corruptcore: what is the point of asking people to say something rather than just asking your question or what you need?
<corruptcore> i was just wondering if anyone even used this
<corruptcore> there's 252 people on the nick list none of which are talking or anything
<corruptcore> ...
<remline> MichaelTunnell, interesting article you posted on reddit. I will have to give Kupfer a try.
<Guest73321> remline: is that not similiar to GNOME Do
<VolUTFan> Im in here, but was working on a project
<markc> MichaelTunnell: I'm the same, love Archlinux PKGBUILDs and AUR but AL is too volatile for a server so I decided to standardise on ubuntu server and kubuntu desktop instead about a year ago.
<xrlabs> hey guys, if i want to set my IP Address to 192.168.20.x, to I have to change the nameserver too?
<jubo2> Hello, hello and thank yous for the great OS
<jubo2> My clock is in UTC even as I've set the timezone properly in the settings
<jubo2> The clock in the lower right-hand corner
<jubo2> says 11:36 UTC
<jubo2> I don't want to know what the time is in UTC but what it is in Helsinki
<yossarianuk> jubo2: assuming you are using kde4.x
<yossarianuk> -> right click on the clock -> adjust time+date
<yossarianuk> 'time  zone' tab -:> search for helsinki
<jubo2> yossarianuk: Helsinki is set as the timezone there
<jubo2> yossarianuk: but the clock still says UTC and shows UTC time
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dcorbin> what apt command can I use to find out what version of a package will be installed?
<serverhamster> jubo2: Hover with the mouse over your clock and try the mouse wheel.
<jubo2> serverhamster: thanks
<jubo2> serverhamster: now the time shown is "local"
<serverhamster> You're welcome :-)
<Anoniem4l> Greetings everyone, I am trying to install kubuntu on Windows 7 (dual boot) with the .iso image I downloaded (from the official website). I tried running it as administrator and this error doesn't go away: http://pastebin.com/UZPZdn8y
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: You need to burn the iso to a disc or create a live-usb and boot from it.
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: but I have installed dual-boot inbefore without doing that.
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: That was likely Wubi. Wubi is something that should just die.
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: ok then, thank you for your input..
<lordievader> In case you couldn't tell, I dislike Wubi.
<lordievader> A lot.
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Anyhow, checkout http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Anoniem4l> Well, it proved quite useful in the past.
<Anoniem4l> Saved me time from backup'ing my USB's contents and writing stuff into it...
<VolUTFan> what exactly is ubiquity
<OerHeks> Ubiquity is a simple graphical live CD installer
<home_> hi
<VolUTFan> OerHeks: Thanks for the clarification.  I am trying to figure out the ReLinux package
<VolUTFan> OerHeks: honestly I am not sure if relinux is even going to work at this point, its way outdated, but giving it a spin
 * VolUTFan ***Enjoying my first cup O' Coffee for the day.  Mmmm good :)
<VolUTFan> where would these 2 files reside in the directory tree isolinux.bin and vesamenu.c32
<lordievader> Sounds like pxe things.
<VolUTFan> pxe?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preboot_Execution_Environment
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Or it is isolinux: http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/ISOLINUX
<VolUTFan> its for the relinux app..  deb-amd64 http://ppa.launchpad.net/relinux-dev/testing/ubuntu quantal main  ---- Honestly, I may be barking up the wrong tree.  This package could very well be broke under utopic, but.... you never know.  I am just playing with it right now to see if I can generate a live ISO of my current distro with all of my apps on it.  The only thing I can find thus far in /var/log/relinux.log is that the /usr/
<VolUTFan> lib/syslinux is missing those 2 files and the log says I need to copy those files to that directory.  In this case, I checked and they are in fact, not there.
<VolUTFan> honestly im not sure..  but the file says isolinux.bin, so I am guessing isolinux
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Unpack the iso, replace the squashfs, pack iso?
<lordievader> VolUTFan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<VolUTFan> brb in a second..  browswer is freaking out for some reason after last run of the relinux
<VolUTFan> lordievader: Gotta tell ya.  relinux is spazzing Kub out.  Browser acted like there was no internet connection, 404's, then I logged out, hung keyboard and mouse.  No control at all, had to hit the power button and cold shutdown.  2nd time thats happened with relinux..  Hmmm LOL
 * VolUTFan thinks --- oh well, the price of testing
<lordievader> VolUTFan: If you get 404's your internet connection is fine.
<lordievader> Else you would get a 'could not make a connection to the server' error.
<VolUTFan> it doesn't say 404, it was try again on every load
<VolUTFan> it was like something was hung
<VolUTFan> no worries now after reboot
<VolUTFan> lordievader: I installed the isolinux package to get the isolinux.bin.  now how to find that file?  I tried locate isolinux.bin (no result), locate i*.bin (no result), locate .bin ( didn't see it here either..mostly firmware )
<VolUTFan> any other ideas of where to look for that file
<VolUTFan> lordievader: I talked to one of the guys in dev channel, and he recommended the package apt-file.  sudo apt-get install apt-file.  syntax apt-get search filename
<VolUTFan> works like a charm to find files on the system.  it indexes all of your repos and locates the location and the package it belongs to
<VolUTFan> time to give re-linux another spin now.  expecting a lockup again LOL
<lordievader> VolUTFan: I have no idea what you are trying to accomplish. Isolinux is a bootloader, typically found on live-cd's/usb's.
<lordievader> And yes, apt-file is nice :D
<VolUTFan> lordievader: in the end thats what I am trying to do.  Relinux takes your installed distro, all of your packages, custom settings, etc, and turns it into a live iso that you can inturn burn or usb
<host127> the question is, why someone is blocked when begins to show true codes?
<lordievader> host127: Err, what?
<host127> yes why someone is blocked when begins to show true codes?
<lordievader> host127: What are you talking about?
<lordievader> host127: Do you seek Kubuntu support?
<host127> someone was blocked on #ubuntu after show to all people, that fstab is manipulated to forbid permissions on vfat usb disks
<bprompt> eh?
<bprompt> host127:     you mean they got a +b from a channel op?
<bprompt> not that that is OS relevant btw
<host127> i want to know why someone is blocked when begins to crash the false argument used by ubuntu developers that "vfat on linux have not permissions"?
<lordievader> host127: The channel operator who banned him likely got a good reason for doing so. That said, this is not the channel to disscuss such matters.
<host127> how the blocked person contact the "channel operator" if he is blocked?
<bprompt> hmm
<lordievader> host127: If you find it unjust, #ubuntu-ops is the channel.
<bprompt> actually I find some of the #ubuntu ops are just dogmatic and zealots, some are reasonable though
<host127> lordievader: you know that all ubuntu release are comming by default, with blinded usb disk mount packages?
<bprompt> host127:     well, the claiim is that he was "crash the false argument used by ubuntu devs", the assumption being that that claim has any feasible ground, which for all we know, is someone just venting out, for which I could see a ban on that, depending on behaviour to go about it
<lordievader> host127: I do not understand your question...
<host127> lordievader: ; bprompot:  you tried to remount some pendrive in exec mode with read/write
<bprompt> s/he was/ he began/
<bprompt> host127:     no myself
<host127> bprompt: try to mount by defaults some disk in your ubuntu distro and create a simple .sh file, exzecute this .sh file, and finally say to me what happened
<bprompt> hmm
<lordievader> host127: This will not work, you haven't set the execute flag.
<bprompt> host127:     I've done -> mount -o remount, rw /  <--- in recovery mode, works fine for me
<gesker> trying out 15.04 beta 2. Seeing some keyboard lag that wasn't in 15.04 alpha 1. Any hints on what/where I can check to get responsiveness back?
<lordievader> gesker: Vivid support is in #ubuntu+1
<host127> bprompt: please, pay atemption now
<bprompt> hehhe
<bprompt> well then, I can see why "someone" got a +b
<host127> bprompt: maintain your usb disk mounted like you done, and now try create a new folder
<gesker> thanks lordievader. I'll ask there. BTW kubuntu 15.04 looks like it's going to be a slam dunk. it's really nice.
<bprompt> host127:     my liveusb?  hmm well.... I have a 4gb one, with 1gb persistent data, but it mounts just fine, I don't have to do any remounts
<lordievader> gesker: \o/
<host127> bprompt: use another usb disk
<host127> bprompt: and remount -o rw and try create a mew file
<bprompt> host127:    if it ain't broken, don't fix it, methinks, so, mine is working, no need to get another as far as I can see
<host127> bprompt: you are liyng or you don't know onwhere i want to come
<bprompt> host127:   either way, if you found a bug, ubuntu.com has a area to file a bug, thus, file away, and give all the relevant details, so they could be addressed
<bprompt> hhehe
<host127> bprompt: is not a bug, they won"ty answer,
<bprompt> well then, I can see why "someone" got a +b   <----
<host127> bprompt: you can see? they are abfuscating who show the true?
<host127> bprompt: you can see? they are obfuscating who shows the true?
<lordievader> host127: Could you try to describe clearly the problem you are facing. I have been following your entire conversation and I do not understand what the problem is.
<bprompt> host127:    you may well  be correct, but no need to prosecutorial or gleeful, casting aspersions is not very conducive to address what may well be a plausible claim
<bprompt> s/to/& be/
<host127> bprompt: you can see? they are abfuscating who show the true?
<host127> bprompt: you can see? they are obfuscating who shows the true?
<host127> censoring who shows that they are liars with proofs
<lordievader> host127: This doesn't help anyone. Please describe your problem clearly.
<host127> lordievader: you tried to mount a vfat disk on your ubuntu with all permissions like windows do?
<bprompt> host127:    I dunno myself, since I haven't done it or trample on it yet, you may be correct, but, I'd say, file it away as some bug, rather than call folks names or cast all kinds of accusations without any solid bases
<host127> lordievader: in root or non-root mode
<host127> lordievader: don't waste your time, all ubuntu forums is lost, all that they has written about this is lie
<lordievader> host127: This is not a problem description. What are you trying to do, what should happen and what happens?
<host127> lordievader: i am done, i treid, now i am done, meaning to know all ubuntu"s users opinion
<host127> about vfat permissions on ubuntu like windows
<lordievader> I still don't understand. And I don't think I will ever. Good luck, host127.
<host127> lordievader: i am running varios softwares in windows and linux via usb vfat disk
<host127> when the linux discovered that im am portabling all the linux softwares, they decided to censor all releases to forbid executables on usb fats
<host127> lordievader: now the linux foundation are fooling all the world saying: "vfat have not permissions"
<host127> lordievader: i am now on chatzilla in seamonkey portable on a live usb kubuntu
<lordievader> host127: That is untrue. Most live-usb's are fat32.
<lordievader> And yes. FAT filesystems do not have the Unix permission model.
<host127> lordievader: i wasted 7 years to scan onwhere i have to edit to return my pendrive in exec,rw mode forever, i discovered , i done, and now i am asking. but appears that the ubuntu don't likke portability
<lordievader> host127: You can execute files from a fat32 usbstick just fine.
<host127> lordievader: i said permissions like windows, example: if i set read-only to any file, the linux will set to read only
<bprompt> hmm 7 years.... that's about 14 kubuntu versions ago, two per year
<host127> lordievader: i know that i execute files on usb disk
<lordievader> Hrmm, I still have no real idea of what the problem is. Forget it.
<host127> bprompt: i ever used usb with no problems untill 9.04 release
<host127> by default today, in some linux, if i try set a file to read only, the system ignores
<host127> bprompt: i found a mount -o remount rw,exec and tried this too
<bprompt> host127:   I think you could use a nice hot cup of chamomille tea
<host127> bprompt: but if i set -o remount rw,exec, the filesystem is not rw, is ro
<host127> some of 2 things, if i mount with exec mode, the filesystem won't mount in rw together
<host127> the search around 7 years, was on some more i need to reedit in fstab, amd i found and have proof using now
<host127> i found and have proof using now
<host127> my usb disk fat32 now is mine
<host127> bprompt: all those ubuntu forums don"t explains what i"ve done
<OerHeks> On ntfs/vfat with umask=000 all your files will be executable
<host127> i at least i won't explain in public local because they will search any strategy to brake me again
<host127> :D
<bprompt> OerHeks:    that's the default case, he's just venting out
<host127> OerHeks: i tried this without sucess
<BluesKaj> not much point, don't think he's reading the responses
<host127> OerHeks: in kubuntu the prompt saysa "umask= unknow option"
<OerHeks> bprompt, i know, he was ranting in #ubuntu too
<host127> OerHeks: executable is not the problem, the problem is: executable, readable, writeable to ge ther
<host127> OerHeks: after exec,rw setter in permissions independently if i am root or not because the disk is not a part of linux
<host127> the linux don't like portables, because somday they said: "because we are open source, binaries will never trouble us" :D
<host127> i don't understand, on microsoft windows, i never had any kind of troubles, (only with macafee and avasat) that i remember
<host127> OerHeks: if you want to be propietary of all your fat32 disks on linux. i will send to you the fstab line with a tutorial via email (encrypted mail) okey?
<host127> OerHeks: it's important set files to read only on vfat disk because linux system, have backdoors like i found on android to : (for example) delete dowloads from youtube...
<Bundestrojaner> good evening.
<Bundestrojaner> a few weeks ago, the installation of flahsplugin-installer with apt-get failed. Now i get (evertime i boot my kubuntu) a lightbulb-symbol in the "task bar". When i klick it, it says the download of files failed and i shall reinstall flash-plugin installer.
<Bundestrojaner> i tried to reinstall it, atm it is removed, but it always appears again. how can i remove this anoying msg?
<host127> Bundestrojaner: uninstall flash installer
<Bundestrojaner> host127: you mean apt-get remove flashplugin-installer?
<host127> Bundestrojaner: after this, download the libflashplayer.so and install manually
<lordievader> That is a really bad idea.
<host127> Bundestrojaner: the flash-plugin is considered evil on all linux
<Bundestrojaner> i know
<Bundestrojaner> host127: i don't even need flash anymore - at least not this long outdated version.
<lordievader> Bundestrojaner: Reinstall the flashplugin-installer package, indeed.
<Bundestrojaner> as i said, i reinstalled it, removed it,...
<Bundestrojaner> but the msg still appears when i boot
<host127> Bundestrojaner: okey uninstall: apt-get remopve --purge flash-support
<host127> Bundestrojaner: okey uninstall: apt-get remove --purge flash-support
<lordievader> Bundestrojaner: Does it actually mention the flashplugin installer? Could you pastebin the entire message?
<host127> Bundestrojaner: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<host127> http://askubuntu.com/questions/43050/uninstalling-flash-plugin-completely
<Bundestrojaner> lordievader: yes, it mentions flashplugin-installer.
<Bundestrojaner> of course i can pastebin it, but my system language is german...
<host127> Bundestrojaner: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer use --purge to force
<lordievader> Bundestrojaner: Go ahead, I can a (little) bit of german.
<krooyh> hi, I have question, is there some magic kay combination that do something with desktop, like I work and suddenly i loose 3/4 of my open windows, desktop switches a bit (place of icons)
<krooyh> key*
<Bundestrojaner> lordievader: this is the exact msg in english: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2134888
<host127> Bundestrojaner:http://askubuntu.com/questions/43050/uninstalling-flash-plugin-completely
<krooyh> I even have one of those windows in "alt+tab" but I cant switch to it
<host127> Bundestrojaner: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43050/uninstalling-flash-plugin-completely
<lordievader> Bundestrojaner: Did you try what is suggested in post #9?
<Bundestrojaner> host127: i've run your command (--purge), it said it removed it
<host127> Bundestrojaner: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43050/uninstalling-flash-plugin-completely
<lordievader> Bundestrojaner: #13 might be applicable to your situation too.
<Bundestrojaner> lordievader: i did "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer"
<Bundestrojaner> i don't need this flash-plugin anymore
<host127> Bundestrojaner: Good decision :D
<Bundestrojaner> i'm just anoyed by this msg every startup
<Bundestrojaner> for the rare situations i need it, i use chromium with it's built-in flash
<host127> Bundestrojaner: Good decision :D
<Bundestrojaner> and it is even the latest version, not a version from ~2008?
<host127> Bundestrojaner: but install manually
<Bundestrojaner> host127: install manually what?
<host127> the firefox installation directory have a folder called "plugins"
<host127> if dont have, create and copy the libflashplayer.so to there, and reboot firefox
<host127> on chrome installation is the same because chrome browser is mozilla based
<host127> :D
<host127> Bundestrojaner: nobody needs the plugin-installer only we all need is a simple script that copies the .dll on windows or the .so file on linux to the directory of the browser installation.
<host127> Bundestrojaner: if someday you need the flashplayer again, find on google for linux libfleshplayer.so
<Bundestrojaner> i don't get it. the ubuntu wiki says, the latest flash-version is only available for chromium and chrome
<host127> Bundestrojaner: if someday you need the flashplayer again, find on google for windows NPFSW.dll
<Bundestrojaner> the version flashplugin-installer downloads is years old
<host127>  libflashplayer.so
<host127> 3 venon things to firefox and chrome: 1- flashplugin , 2-plugin container , 3-auto-update
<host127> Bundestrojaner: you rebooted your system and the message still stays or not?
<bprompt> Bundestrojaner:   yeap
<bprompt> Bundestrojaner:     installing a chromium browser, like say opera 28, comes with flash plugin 15, same for google chrome
<Bundestrojaner> host127: i didn't check it yet. but apt-get remove --purge said, it removed it
<bprompt> Bundestrojaner:    hmm, he's been venting out for the last 3hrs or so
<Bundestrojaner> bprompt: flashplugin-installer installs 11.2
<bprompt> Bundestrojaner:   yes
<host127> Bundestrojaner: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43050/uninstalling-flash-plugin-completely try do this manually
<Skeletbossen> Hi
<bprompt> allo
<Skeletbossen> Hi
<bprompt> allo again
 * bprompt wondering is Skeletbossen  is just a "Hi" bot
<Skeletbossen> Hehe I was just testing, Had some trouble registering
<Skeletbossen> In order to verify my account i needed to log in using my password. I forgot my password. In iorder to email me my password I had to verify my account.
<Skeletbossen> An evil circle
<VolUTFan> If wanting to exclude /home/* and /media/* from a copy, mv, script etc, can I use $HOME AND $MEDIA?
<VolUTFan> or rather $HOME/*
<VolUTFan> or $HOME*
<VolUTFan> I guess $home will work, but not $media
<VolUTFan> any ideas on the media side
<keithzg> VolUTFan: Well, you could always just define it as a variable in your script.
<keithzg> Or just in your own user variables for bash or whatnot.
<keithzg> VolUTFan: Perhaps a "export MEDIA="/media" in your .bashrc (or to make it universal on your system, you could add it to /etc/environment)
<VolUTFan> im just trying to make it local to the script, but good idea keithzg
<VolUTFan> thanks
<keithzg> np
<host127> Hi, how to run mplayer from this site: http://portablelinuxapps.org on my pendrive?
#kubuntu 2015-03-07
<host127> .
<keithzg> Are you running into issues, host127?
<host127> I was blocked again on ubuntu
<host127> I hate these aliens masked as ubuntu
<keithzg> ...
<host127> They will swallow my question forever.
<keithzg> Anyways, for running executables, how is it not working for you?
<host127> How to run mplayer from this site : http://portablelinuxapps.org in my pendrive?
<keithzg> I would imagine that, as described, merely downloading the files and chmod'ing them to be executable (as the site says) would be sufficient.
<host127> Chmoding them on pendrive? How? XD
<keithzg> ...by running "chmod +x /media/username/pendrivename/filename"?
<host127> If i run on ny homedir,  no problems.
<host127> chmod 777 /media/my/disk/mplayer perrmission denied XD
<keithzg> What filesystem do you have it formatted with?
<host127> hmm chmod +x /media/my/disk/mplayer permission denied :O
<host127> vfat
<keithzg> Yeah that doesn't actually support setting executable bits.
<host127> Oh no? You are sure? :O
<host127> Why not?
<host127> Pendrives with ext fs are too slow!
<keithzg> Hasn't really been my experience, personally. Just disable the journal.
<host127> I wont format to ext
<keithzg> Well, you ain't gonna get it working with fat32.
<host127> I want to set my pendrive in fat
<host127> Buaaaah :(
<keithzg> Microsoft wasn't exactly aiming for POSIX compliance :P
<host127> Microsof? Or linux?
<keithzg> Microsoft, when they created the filesystem in question.
<keithzg> You can always just run it manually with "sh /path/to/executable"
<host127> Oh!  But i know a man, that runs mplayer with umplayer in a pendrive vfat. Ha?
<host127> But this man lives too far from me
<keithzg> Point is just that you can't set it so that the filesystem reports it as executable. You can still manually invoke it.
<host127> I tried to do sh -c path but is the same: permission denied
<host127> Sh -c , sudo -e, oh nothing dobe! :(
<host127> Bash -c , et -c...
<keithzg> What are your mount options?
<host127> None.  Defaults mtab manifests.
<keithzg> You sure that's how it's mounted? Betcha it's mounted with more options than that. Betcha it's mounted with showexec!
<keithzg> What's the line for it reported by the mount command?
<host127> Hmmm nosuid,nodev,gid=999,userid=999,flush,udisk-helper=1,utf-8=1,showexec, 0 0
<keithzg> I believe 'showexec' is the culprit.
<host127> Okey i will try exec. :D
<host127> Oh it is working  but, i am not able to delete or create or edit files on disk. Why?
<host127> Should i have to switch exec agaib?
<keithzg> What exactly did you do?
<host127> I done th same line swtched to exec instead showexec
<host127> Its working like cdr filesystem
<host127> How to recover the read write again?
<keithzg> You sure that was the entire line? For example on my machine it looks more like "rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,flush,uhelper=udisks2"
<keithzg> Note the "rw" at the start!
<host127> Yes shortname=mixed,rw, i only  showed to you the most important of line
<host127> When i switched to exec, it says rw to on mtab, but if try to edit files : permission denied
<keithzg> What do the permissions actually look like, then?
<host127> None. Its running the mplayer normally, but the pendrive is uneditable
<keithzg> No, I mean literally what do the permissions *look* like? Ex. on my current pendrive I can see "-rw-r--r-- 1 keithzg keithzg    18693 Jan 31 19:54 COPYING.linux"
<host127> If i switch to showexec agains, the mplayer won'run and my pendrive is rw again
<host127> The permissions looks like blocked
<host127> None
<keithzg> And what's the exact line you used to mount?
<host127> The same line that comes in default mtab manifest with switched showexec to exec option
<keithzg> And your uid/gid is indeed 999?
<host127> Yes
<host127> Sometimes its 1000
<keithzg> ...
<host127> Live usb shows 999
<keithzg> No, I mean your user themself.
<keithzg> *you* user id and group id.
<host127> 999
<keithzg> *your*, I mean
<host127> 999
<keithzg> Really does seem like it should be working then. To satisfy my curiosity could you please paste in the command you're using to remount the drive?
<host127> No necessary to paste, create a backup of your /etc/fstab an delete your /etc/fstab , after this, mount any usb disk on yor pc and open your mtab, my line is your mtab line with only "showexec" switched to "exec"
<host127> When i open my pendrive in dolphin su mode, i am able to edit the files
<host127> But if i am not root, the files on pendrive are like cdr fs
<host127> I discovered this fact when i tried to run tor
<host127> Because tor have static profiles
<host127> After this ridiculous mount, i tried anither switches
<host127> ...
<keithzg> *shrug* hard to help you if you don't help me help you. Anyways, you can solve this in mere moments if you format it with ext*, btrfs, etc etc, so it's up to you.
<host127> Tsc tsc.
<host127> You don't know or don't want to explain the true.
<keithzg> As the kids used to say, lolz
<keithzg> Also, it's "tsk tsk", for the record.
<host127> Tor won't run with root copied files in a vfat filesystem
<host127> They alerts this at start
<host127> I have to transfer tor bundle to usb disk, like user files, after this, i am able to run tor with root or non root mode.
<host127> If i transfer rooted files, why i have to believe that fat have not posix compliance?
<keithzg> You're conflating issues.
<host127> The first proof is explained: if rooted files tranfered to usb won't execute its because these files cane with root permission
<host127> The first proof is explained: if rooted files tranfered to usb won't execute its because these files came with root permission
 * keithzg goes off to make some tea
<host127> Now following the logic, if rooted file transfers, is not affexmcted in posix mounts, on where i have to edit to mount my pendrive to set permissions lik windows do?
<host127> Now following the logic, if rooted file transfers, are not affected in posix mounts, on where i have to edit to mount my pendrive to set permissions lik windows do?
<host127> 7 years asking this and the same seven years linux won't answer
<host127> The din't want answer that they are forbidding permissions, fooling all the world saying that posix complicance don't permits vfat file edition.
<host127> Theu din't want answer that they are forbidding permissions, fooling all the world saying that posix complicance don't permits vfat file edition.
<host127> They din't want answer that they are forbidding permissions, fooling all the world saying that posix complicance don't permits vfat file edition.
<host127> The linux or someone else will never assume that their are forbidding vfat files edition intentionally, thus is why i wasted seven years asking this.
<host127> I asked all this upon cited to you with the answer done my diar! :D
<host127> Now i am really mounting my usb fat disks like wi dows they like or not.
<host127> They like or not. My disk, is not linux part, is MINE!
<host127> If someone wants to know how i done this, will have to proof me that he or she is not ububtu or linux slave.
<host127> Ubuntuers and linuxers now, will swallow maiself foreverrr.
<keithzg> I'm jealous, clearly you've already started your weekend in earnest, I'm still stuck at work.
<lordars> hi kubuntu espanhol?
<krytarik> !es | lordars
<ubottu> lordars: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lordars> tanks
<mustang_> lordievader: welp, I can say I wont be using relinux again.  It blew my system up.  I couldnt even login as myself.  it wiped ever user account out on the system except guest LOL.  Price of testing I suppose.  Rebuilding again
<mustang_> 2 questions.  My single quotation button and double quote button isnt working again.  I found US international 101 with dead keys before in system settings, but cant seem to find it now on fresh load. any ideas?
<mustang_> the other is..  I am reinstalling my apache2 with simlinks pointing to my already downloaded repos on USB Ext4.  What was the command from the terminal again to login as www-data so I can browse to that physical directory
<mustang_> ok, i figured that part out
<mustang_> su -s www-data /bin/bash
<brandon_> what is this
<valorie> ?
<adept> hi, I'm having issues with my networks manager not recognizing wifi
<valorie> what version of kubuntu are you using, adept?
<adept> netrunner 15
<valorie> ah, I'm not sure about their support chans
<adept> prometheus 64bit
<adept> I dont see it on their site
<valorie> there is #netrunner
<adept> on freenode?
<valorie> yes, looks empty though
<valorie> I've never used it so can offer no help
<adept> I'm there:)
<valorie> best of luck
<adept> It's a moded kubuntu
<valorie> yes, I know
<valorie> I had wifi problems in kubuntu, but it turned out to me a flaky wireless card
<valorie> :(
<valorie> software is easier than fixing that in a laptop
<adept> the networks bar has the wifi option greyed out but the checkbox for airplane mode works
<adept> I think the card is fine on this
<adept> very standard
<valorie> well, there is a terrible old cli application I used to get wifi working one time
<valorie> called nmcli
<adept> thinkpad x200
<adept> I figured it out from a thinkpad site
<adept> you were correct
<adept> it was like caveman computer repair
<adept> toggle a switch until it works
<adept> I'm connected on wifi now
<unopaste> adept you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<VolUTFan> lordievader: Well, I am proud of myself.  As always, I didn't Half-@$$ it.  I blew this box up.  Having to rebuild it LOL
<VolUTFan> lordievader: I can say, I am going to take the long way around next time, Re-Linux package is way too far behind.
<VolUTFan> I am having the same problem with my www-data not following the simlinks through the webpage.  Do you remember off hand how we finally got it working?  terminal works, dolphin browsing works (just like before) www-data account is not locked out from password attempts.  Physical directories have permissions to my user account and rwx to users. I also added the entry from apache2.conf for /var/www settings to the 000-default.conf
<VolUTFan> located in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled and recycled the apache2 service.  simlinks are not showing under the directories in 127.0.0.1 (Just like before)
<VolUTFan> i also tried adding the www-data user group to the physical directory permissions and that didn't work either
<VolUTFan> its for apache2
<forgeaus> uh any recommendations where to install cdesktop (as in CDE not the CDE package, Common Desktop Environment cde) to? ... should it be somewhere like /opt/local or /usr/share like KDE4?
<forgeaus> the instruction says: sudo ./installCDE -s /path/to/cdesktopenv-code/cde/
<forgeaus> where /path/to/cdesktopenv-code/ is meant to be replaced by wherever to put CDE I think...
<valorie> forgeaus: doesn't really sound like a kubuntu question
<valorie> !info cde
<ubottu> cde (source: cde): package everything required to execute a Linux command on another computer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+git9-g551e54d-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 135 kB, installed size 846 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<valorie> OK, I'm wrong
<forgeaus> yup your wrong
<forgeaus> I alrady said that I think anyway...
<valorie> I assume man cde will give you more info however
<forgeaus> uh man? no thats a different CDE your talking about anyway
<forgeaus> its a package of something called cde but its not the Common Desktop Environment cde...
<forgeaus> so I had to build it from source
<forgeaus> http://sourceforge.net/p/cdesktopenv/wiki/LinuxBuild/ following these instructions
<valorie> in other words, not really a kubuntu question
<valorie> so perhaps ask in a linux chan
<forgeaus> uh kubuntu specifically I guess not when you put it that way
<valorie> I think there is #linux and ##linux
<forgeaus> but kubuntu is a distro of linux so its relevant... since any Unix and or unix Derivative would be the same in this respect afaik...
<valorie> not sure what the diff is
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> we support what is specific to kubuntu
<valorie> as #kde does what is specific to KDE
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> perhaps alis can help
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<forgeaus> you mean alias? thats if you alraedy have a package thats from another distro
<forgeaus> this isn't a package its just source code that I'm building
<forgeaus> think of it as pre-packaged (by that I mean BEFORE packaging)
<valorie> alis is a search engine for freenode
<valorie> I understand how to build from source
<valorie> I build and test amarok from source
<valorie> this channel is for kubuntu questions
<forgeaus> oh ok thx
<keithzg> forgeaus: honestly, with unpackaged software my main quasi-kubuntu related suggestion would be to use checkinstall
<keithzg> Since that way you can handle removing it afterwards, or replacing it when you decide to compile it differently or such, using package management.
<keithzg> (checkinstall basically replaces the "make install" step of a manual compile and instead packages up and installs a .DEB, well, at least in the Kubuntu scenario, I think it can also do RPMs and such)
<keithzg> And then if wherever you *do* decide to install it to turns out to be a mistake, you can cleanly fix your mistake without worries :)
<forgeaus> well using Kubuntu I don't want to look at .rpm's and .tgz's etc...
<keithzg> forgeaus: Yeah, if you're running Kubuntu, when you run checkinstall it'll automatically create a .DEB and install it, just like any standard package.
<forgeaus> oh so checkinstall builds a package out of an install?
<forgeaus> wow
<keithzg> Yup, it's VERY handy.
<forgeaus> except I'm not so certain this thing uses a standard installation procedure
<keithzg> Yeah that might make things tricky.
<forgeaus> theres no make and confiture etc...
<forgeaus> grr configure
<forgeaus> install of simply make the command was make World ... and tehre isn't a make install  I'm still looking if theres configure or not
<keithzg> Looks like it's installed using a script of theirs, according to http://sourceforge.net/p/cdesktopenv/wiki/LinuxBuild/. Weird. Well, best of luck :D
<forgeaus> yeah thats what I'm using
<forgeaus> theres the instructions for doing it
<forgeaus> like I said kinda non-standard
<forgeaus> but it was working up untill the install command so far
<forgeaus> I think I should just wait until it gets a package
<forgeaus> all this manual stuff is too scarey for me :)
<keithzg> heh
<forgeaus> I'm used to making typos and stuff
<forgeaus> so when installing/programming that kinda stuff really matters sometimes
<keithzg> Well, you could always just fire up a virtual machine and install it in there, or create a chroot and do the same (although if you're aren't used to fiddling in the terminal, using something like VirtualBox might be a smoother experience)
<forgeaus> I got virtualbox
<forgeaus> I think I need a BSD or something in there to try this thing
<forgeaus> way back when KDE was 3.x PC-BSD was kinda nice...
<forgeaus> didn't know much about it so didn't use it a whole lot but seemed to work well enough
<keithzg> If you're got VirtualBox set up you could try a live CD image, ostensibly this is one: https://andarazoroflove.org/code/index.php?dir=CDEbian%2F&download=CDEbian-0.8.x86.iso
<keithzg> Haven't tried it myself, no warranty expressed or implied, not responsible if household pets go missing under mysterious circumstances, etc etc ;)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Hmm, how nasty. Though root still existed ;)
<forgeaus> keithzg:  if your still there, I have found, not that I recommend doing it, but most binary only tgz (slackware) packages *can* install into Kubuntu no problem, however your base package manager (like apt/dpkg/Muon, etc) probably doesn't know about them ... its not a good idea to do really...
<forgeaus> not much of a problem for a simple userland app, but for other more complicated stuff or packages with some source or system altering config, it makes a difference...
<Anoniem4l> is it possible to write Kubuntu on a NTFS USB stick and make it bootable? as in make it work?
<Anoniem4l> because I am trying and it seems that's not possible
<forgeaus> Anoniem4l: yes ...
<Anoniem4l> forgeaus: you sure? have you done it yourself?
<forgeaus> depending on your system  I guess but check out unetbootin? I think its called
<forgeaus> unless tehres something newer and better, and it might depend on your bios/cmos abilities
<Anoniem4l> I had to dig up a special version of unetbootin to make it possible writing on a NTFS in the first place
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Formatting as fat32 ain't an option?
<forgeaus> but it SHOULD be possible
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: no, my motherboard is mad
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: What does your motherboard have to do with it?
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: I have no idea, but my motherboard only boots NTFS USBs
<forgeaus> well it might be a quirk of your bios but unetbootin CAN and does work for many systems...
<forgeaus> I've used it before successfully
<Anoniem4l> perhaps the case is BIOS indeed, but still what am I supposed to do now
<forgeaus> does your bios let you set USB as a boot order device?
<Anoniem4l> I am currently reforming the USB's partitionnd then will try to "burn" the USB again
<Anoniem4l> forgeaus: of course it does.
<forgeaus> well then it should work
<Anoniem4l> reformating* partition and*
<forgeaus> the installer for your OS is the next trick does that see the USB as a device?
<Anoniem4l> yes the USB is being read by the motherboard/system on the boot-up screen
<Anoniem4l> I can see it before the PCI Devices listing pops
<forgeaus> why worry about unetbootin or anything if you simply install your OS to the USB it probably has an MBR (or GUID) if its formatted which should make it bootable, technically
<Anoniem4l> I also used $ dd on the USB (rendering it with no filesystem at all) and it didn't work
<forgeaus> ok but the INSTALLER for your OS does that see the USB device as a location to install to?
<Anoniem4l> forgeaus: I am sorry I don't understand what you imply, the USB is tested on my laptop each time before I attempt on my desktop (I am talking to you from my laptop)
<forgeaus> formatting it beforehand can help expecially something like gparted or partition magic even macOS's disk utility is a good way of doing that
<forgeaus> getting a formatted disk (some may be restricted in the partition types, etc though)
<Anoniem4l> forgeaus: yeah, all linux distros have their own MBR thing or whatever it is called, meaning you can boot up with no filesystem at all
<Anoniem4l> but that didn't work.
<forgeaus> and they should put an MBR on the USB for you so you'd think technically it would read that first... but being a laptop I don't know if it has some block to doing that
<Anoniem4l> forgeaus: laptop works fine, desktop is the problem.
<forgeaus> I have had some trouble wiht notebooks and their lack of particular capabilities in the past
<forgeaus> oh well desktop should be even easier, in general...
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Do you have a fat32 formatted live-disc by hand?
<lordievader> Also is the desktop uefi?
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: no it's not UEFI IIRC, also no I don't have a live-disc
<Anoniem4l> although the motherboard/BIOS is 7 years old, I remember installing windows from a USB as NTFS successfully....
<forgeaus> it can work...
<forgeaus> but specific hardware sometimes had quirks
<forgeaus> grr has
<lordievader> Hmm, wanted to see if the bootflag was set. That it boots NTFS but not FAT is very strange. You'd think it would be the otherway around.
<Anoniem4l> should I "burn" the USB to /dev/sdb or to the partition /dev/sdb1?
<forgeaus> and I have no idea what they do with new stuff so they may have grown past that or purposely messed with it
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: it booted but it popped "BOOTMGR is missing"
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: What motherbord make + model?
<Anoniem4l> one sec
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Whoo, that is some windows thing...
<forgeaus> yup BootMGR is vista and onwards boot manager
<forgeaus> before that was NTLDR
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: Intel G965 BIOS for 965GM-S2 F8F
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Wipe the entire stick, including the partition table.
<forgeaus> he did say NTFS (meaning most likely a WINDOWS operating system)
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: alright, should I create a partition afterwards?
<Anoniem4l> also I am trying to install Kubuntu with this USB on my desktop
<forgeaus> Anoniem4l:  you might find it easier to use a liveCD than USB
<forgeaus> especially if your having boot issues from the USB
<Anoniem4l> i have none available and it has been raining as hell from yesterday till now
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Yes.
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: I just finished this command: # mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<Anoniem4l> is not sufficient?
<forgeaus> wait if your trying to boot linux why are you using NTFS?
<forgeaus> I don't think that works
<Anoniem4l> because I have tried everything and it doesn't work
<Anoniem4l> and in the first place that was my question, thus channel #Kubuntu
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: No.
<forgeaus> well linux doesn't have ntfs in its kernel
<Anoniem4l> NTFS + Kubuntu = doesn't work?
<forgeaus> it can't boot into an NTFS partition afaik
<Anoniem4l> gg
<forgeaus> you need ext3 (or better ext4)
<forgeaus> or fat32
<Anoniem4l> FAT32 didn't work
<forgeaus> ok
<Anoniem4l> raw with `dd` didn't work
<forgeaus> try ext3
<forgeaus> I don' tknow about raw
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: That only creates a filesystem. First you want to remove the partition table. Or to be entirely safe write a bunch of zeros to the disk.
<forgeaus> never tried linux on raw before
<forgeaus> use a partition manager to set up the disk with a partition (which should also give it an mbr or if you prefer GUID instead)
<lordievader> I'd first wipe the entire thing. Creating a new partition table doesn't actualy delete/zero data.
<forgeaus> lordievader:  you don't need to wipe the data though do you necessarily?
<Anoniem4l> # mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<Anoniem4l> Cluster size has been automatically set to 4096 bytes.
<Anoniem4l> Initializing device with zeroes: 100% - Done.
<Anoniem4l> I think that fills up the zero part..
<forgeaus> NTFS isn't the type of system you want for kubuntu if kubuntu is the OS you want
<forgeaus> unless you use a hardfile like wubi
<Anoniem4l> we're talking about the USB drive not the harddisk...
<forgeaus> yes I'm treadting the USB as a hard disk because thats essentially how we want to use it
<Anoniem4l> true
<forgeaus> I'm not sure how wubi loads linux from its hardfile its kinda like a virtual machine
<lordievader> forgeaus: You do, else you might still get those strange BootMGR errors.
<forgeaus> thats on NTFS...
<forgeaus> BOOTMGR yeah it is in the MBR that bit...
<forgeaus> but if you delete the partitions and create a new one it should reset the MBR shouldn't it?
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: That mkfs command only zeros out that partition, you are interested in wiping the entire disk not just the partition.
<forgeaus> I don't know much about the mkfs command to be honest
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: what's the most efficient CLI based procedure to accomplish that?
<forgeaus> yes its the MBR or GUID partition that matters in this case
<forgeaus> because thats what it reads first when its a bootable device
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: dd, or to be precise: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: should I define bs= and count= parameters?
<lordievader> Meh, the defaults are fine. But do make sure you have the usb stick selected.
<Anoniem4l> alright, it's running
<lordievader> On the disk, not one of the partitions?
<Anoniem4l>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Anoniem4l> /dev/sdb1   *        2048     7897087     3947520   83  Linux
<Anoniem4l> niemal@tromos:~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<lordievader> Check.
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<forgeaus> wubi boots to grub4dos and it loads a hardfile and treats the file as an EXT partition of some kind from memory, I'm not entirely sure how to set that up
<forgeaus> but I can't see that kubuntu can otherwise boot from an NTFS formatted disk because its not a native filesystem to the linux kernel...
<forgeaus> unless thats changed...
<Anoniem4l> fair point, since FAT didn't work what should I roll with?
<forgeaus> Anoniem4l: how did you try it when you had the FAT  system?
<kurahaupo> forgeaus: who's making the ntfs usb drive
<Anoniem4l> kurahaupo: me
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: what is your objective in selecting ntfs?
<Anoniem4l> kurahaupo: I reckon my motherboard/BIOS working with NTFS booting
<Anoniem4l> thing is, I have tried: FAT32, raw with `dd` with the built-in boot loader
<Anoniem4l> and both didn't work
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: if the bios is "secureboot" then the problem is the lack of a signature, not the fs
<Anoniem4l> one moment, let me take a picture of the BIOS setup
<forgeaus> if it helps: <Anoniem4l> lordievader: Intel G965 BIOS for 965GM-S2 F8F he said earlier
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: well how old is the device?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Anoniem4l> kurahaupo: 7 years old, one sec I am taking a couple of pictures
<forgeaus> hey BluesKaj :)
<forgeaus> been a while since I was on here :)
<BluesKaj> hey forgeaus
<forgeaus> of course I only come here when I'm trying to do something I'm not supposed to be able to do anyway lol
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: it won't be secureboot then
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: but you may have problems with the bios ordering the devices differently from the initial kernel, so that the device names don't match up
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: are you creating the usb stick on the same host you're trying to boot from it?
<Anoniem4l> kurahaupo: no, I got a laptop with debian beside my desktop which I am using to set up my USB
<Anoniem4l> also the images are uploading atm
<Anoniem4l> kurahaupo: http://imgur.com/nCOkvuE,ZAI1X7D
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: that looks typical of a bios from the late 1990's, so yes device ordering might be a problem
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: are you using grub2 as the loader?
<Anoniem4l> kurahaupo: yeah but it's currently broken because I removed a couple of partitions
<forgeaus> ahh device ordering explains the BOOTMGR issue
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: if you put an ext4 fs on the usb drive, how far does the grub loader get?
<Anoniem4l> kurahaupo: I haven't tried ext4, also: http://i.imgur.com/GOMcsGO.jpg
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: thanks, but it's the numbering order of the devices which matters, not the boot order
<Anoniem4l> oh my, pressing enter on the first option lists the devices (e.g. my hard disk)
<kurahaupo> (you very likely can't see that in the BIOS setup screens)
<Anoniem4l> it could work
<Anoniem4l> should I make a partition on the USB and then format it to FAT32 or just bluntly format it to FAT32?
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: don't waste too much time, borrow a live CD instead if you can't get it working
<forgeaus> ext4 is better (or even ext3)
<forgeaus> kubuntu will definitely boot from that
<BluesKaj> fat32 for a usb stick is best , even for linux images
<forgeaus> really? oh ok
<forgeaus> my bad...
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: with a partition may works better, but it usually doesn't matter
<BluesKaj> a partition isn't necessary
<kurahaupo> All my sticks are ext4...
<forgeaus> BluesKaj: Linux doesn't boot from NTFS does it? ... the only way you can do that is through grub4dos how WUBI does it I guess...
<kurahaupo> (it stops people putting them in windows machines and meddling with them - that's a feature not a bug)
<forgeaus> (which makes a hardfile that is formatted internally as some kind of EXT )
<BluesKaj> best to use dd to copy an image in my experience , unetbootin and disk creator are buggy or slow
<kurahaupo> do use a usb ssd image; a cd image won't work on an older machine
<kurahaupo> (a cd image on a usb ssd I mean)
<BluesKaj> kurahaupo, never tried that
<Anoniem4l> alright thank you guys, I think it will work now, although it's a weird thing USB-HDD has nothing to do with booting the USB
<BluesKaj> < old school, still use smaller usbs sticks and cd/dvd media
<kurahaupo> I have a handful of sticks that have 100kB of gpg keys and lots of empty space
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, if possible use estata to sata connections for outboard hdds...usbs are slow
<kurahaupo> BluesKaj: except Anoniem4l just has a regular usb stick aka usb ssd
<BluesKaj> ssds are usually larger capacity alright, understood
<BluesKaj> plannining on installing one on my laptop as the main drive, but waiting for a "deal" :)
<BluesKaj> err planning
<kurahaupo> BluesKaj: just stick 8 32-gig sticks on a usb hub, run linux md raid
<BluesKaj> not very portable ...gonna use the wxisting 1 TB HDD from the laptop as a backup drive, kurahaupo
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: glad your problem is sorted ...
<Anoniem4l> kurahaupo: yeah let me see if it is indeed sorted
<BluesKaj> my other outboard backup hdd failed after only 3 yrs :)
<BluesKaj> err ;/
<kurahaupo> BluesKaj: but it does save you buying a caddy for the existing drive
<BluesKaj> thought WDs were decent quality
<BluesKaj> I have a 2.5" caddy
<Anoniem4l> kurahaupo: yeah it boots the USB now, although a weird message popped now "SYSLINUX 3.85 20...copyright...\n No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!\nboot: "
<Anoniem4l> USB is FAT32 and I used unetbootin o_O
<Anoniem4l> I will just use `dd` to write the .iso, anyway, that'll work
<BluesKaj> yes , and use bs=1M  as block size
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: That is a better error to get ;)
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: You could try the ubuntu usb-creator.
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: yeah, thanks for the bs=1M, made it faster by alot, also lordievader indeed, everything works now
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, good  :)
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Good to hear :)
<lordievader> With fat I presume?
<Anoniem4l> nope, raw `dd`
<lordievader> Fair enough.
<Anoniem4l> yeah, glad it works like a charm now ^^
<kurahaupo> Anoniem4l: ciao
<Anoniem4l> kurahaupo: good day friend :)
<Anoniem4l> thanks again
<Anoniem4l> hello once again :p, could somebody point me to the correct installation "walk-through" for ATI/AMD driver installation?
<Anoniem4l> I tried $ sudo apt-get install fglrx but this came up http://pastebin.com/KMgRkcwv and I don
<Anoniem4l> - I don't want to break anything
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, have you done a dist-upgrade lately, it might bring in some upgrades that the dependencies need for the fglrx driver
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: I just installed the iso I downloaded yesterday
<Anoniem4l> also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266268
<Anoniem4l> I will do that dist-upgrade now though
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, whenever installing from an iso it's good to update/upgrade and distupgrade, sometimes the images aren't as current as they should be.
<Anoniem4l> yeah it's just the iso was as fresh as it could be
<Anoniem4l> let me see if the dist-upgrade will do the job (I already update/upgrade'd)
<BluesKaj> ok
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: nope, I rebooted still the same.
<Anoniem4l> my primary concern is that I can't have dual monitors
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, ok, which gpu is it?
<Anoniem4l> AMD Radeon 4850 HD
<Anoniem4l> @ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, odd, that's a very popular gpu, surprising that you have dependency problems with that one, are you certain the fglrx driver the correct one?
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: no I am not sure at all, but in my previous search I managed to break the system so I am being really cautious
<Anoniem4l> (IIRC i downloaded the driver from AMD's website)
<BluesKaj> ahhh, ok that may not work , proprietaries aren't usually recommended ..did you look in the driver manager in system settings for it?
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: it's empty
<Anoniem4l> I tried to refresh the driver list, nothing popped :(
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, ok , open a terminal and run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/KMNg20wl
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy xorg-video-abi-15'?
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: xorg-video-abi-15:\n Installed: (none)\n Candidate: (none)\n Version table:
<lordievader> !info xorg-video-abi-15
<ubottu> Package xorg-video-abi-15 does not exist in utopic
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: What version of kubuntu do you use? And could you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy fglrx'?
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/BXTfLaF4
<lordievader> !info fglrx trusty
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 34744 kB, installed size 147097 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<lordievader> Well, ain't that fun. A dependency on a package that doesn't exist.
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-glamoregl , then the xserver-xorg-core, and finally xorg-video-abi-15 , sometimes working from the last required dependency to the fist in the list works to fulfill the requirement
<lordievader> Ah xorg-video-abi-15: virtual package provided by xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-core-udeb
<Anoniem4l> installing xserver-xorg-video-glamoregl now
<lordievader> So you can skip the glamorgl, but install xorg-core.
<lordievader> Also see: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/misc/fglrx
<BluesKaj> odd that the xorg-core isn't installed by defsault
<lordievader> Very strange indeed.
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj, lordievader: installing xserver-xorg-video-glamoregl installed xserver-xorg-core and xorg-video-abi-15
<Anoniem4l> finally I am installing fglrx, nice
<Anoniem4l> what I am concerned is the dual monitors though, I hope this fixes it
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: The radeon driver supports multiple monitors just fine. Running three monitors here with the radeon driver.
<BluesKaj> been a while since I ran ati/amd graphics ...nvidias have worked well here for the last 7 yrs
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj, lordievader: unfortunately the system is broken once again :(, here's what happened: after installing fglrx and fglrx-updates I typed $ sudo reboot (from the same shell I used to install everything) and it froze on a black screen. I manually rebooted and then this series of events occurred: http://imgur.com/p2D5kGq,Chuvj4Q,h6U1xS3#0
<Anoniem4l> upon booting the previous kernel I got (before I did dist-upgrade), the second monitor works fine (without that yellow gibberish) for a couple of seconds and then it breaks
<pc_> hi
<MoonUnit`> weird closing glxgears window in plasma5 kills window decorations.
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, this my opinion of 14.04 is not very favourable ..my experience was that I couldn't wait to upgrade to 14.10 ...too many bugs, others may dispute my experience because theirs was more positive, but fwiw mine was very poor
<mparillo> sgclark: I see you commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1354924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1354924 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Networkmanager does not autoconnect to wireless network" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: what do you suggest to install then? any links if possible?
<mparillo> sgclark: I am noticing it on Vivid Beta-1. Do you recomment the Steve Riley work-around? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?66702-NetworkManagement-widget-not-connecting-to-wifi-automatically&p=361413
<mparillo> I am afraid that upstream will close https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600 as an *buntu only issue.
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in applet "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, afaik the fglrx driver is supported and supposed to work on 14.04 .maybe it will be better on 14.10.  That's a rather drastic suggestion , but that's all I can think of atm
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: alright, upgrading to 14.10 atm, will see how it goes
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release -a ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade ...hmm my desktop froze for a minute...too much going on here
 * BluesKaj transfers media files from another pc, using up a lot of RAM atm
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Why not use the radeon driver?
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: because that thing broken my kernel in the past as well
<Anoniem4l> s/broken/broke
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Does a live-usb work?
<lordievader> ^ uses radeon ;)
<Anoniem4l> not sure what you mean by that
<lordievader> Well, if the live-usb works, radeon works. Since the live-usb uses the radeon driver if it detects a radeon card.
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, a live cd or usb with OS
<Anoniem4l> is there an official live USB .iso?
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, it's the same one you use to install the OS from
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: so I click "Try Kubuntu" instead of "Install Kubuntu"?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Anoniem4l> will try that out as soon as I see how 14.10 works out for me
<Anoniem4l> it's still installing the upgrades
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: It wasn't really an instruction for you to try it out, it was just to illustrate that the radeon driver ~usually works.
<campbell> #dvd-rips
<Azuu> lately we have a problem when 2 users are signed in and one has locked the scree (no apps running) his kwin session starts to suck up CPU resources and load starts to climb  Any ideas what causes this? KDE is 4.13.3
<campbell> #mp3dcc
<BluesKaj> campbell, no file sharing here
<BluesKaj> !list | campbell
<ubottu> campbell: BluesKaj: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ab3L> hi
<Ab3L> i've a problem. when i put my login and password in lightdm at the start of the system, lightdm asks me the password again and again, like if it is in a loop.
<krytarik> Ab3L: Does it appear to start your session at first?
<Ab3L> yes
<krytarik> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Ab3L> ok. i try it, but first i try renaming .Xauthority
<krytarik> Yeah, would be the same.
<Ab3L> btw, i don't find any ICEauthority
<Ab3L> is it normal?
<krytarik> Yep, not necessarily there.
<Ab3L> looks like is working fine...
<krytarik> Lovely.
<Ab3L> yep
<Ab3L> thx a lot
<krytarik> Welcome.
<Ab3L> bye
<Ab3L> yes. now it works greatly
<Azuu> lately we have a problem when 2 users are signed in and one has locked the scree (no apps running) his kwin session starts to suck up CPU resources and load starts to climb  Any ideas what causes this? KDE is 4.13.3
<BluesKaj> !soundkonverter
<BluesKaj> !info soundkonverter
<ubottu> soundkonverter (source: soundkonverter): audio converter frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-1 (utopic), package size 615 kB, installed size 3503 kB
<remline> What is the relationship in system settings between 'Mouse > Advanced > Pointer Acceleration' and 'Touchpad > Pointer Motion > Acceleration' ?
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: it appears the live USB works flawlessly (with the drivers)
<Anoniem4l> it's exactly what I want actually lol
<Anoniem4l> oh nope, it broke after 20 seconds.
<Anoniem4l> this is pretty unreal.
<BluesKaj> which OS , Anoniem4l ?
<Anoniem4l> Kubuntu 14.10
<Anoniem4l> what I wanted (dual monitors) lasted for 20 seconds, then the second monitor's frames totally broke
<Anoniem4l> i will procede with installation and then figure something out from there.
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, bummer , I'm not real familiar with multisrceen setups, but the generic video driver in the live media version is obviously not capapble
<BluesKaj> err capable
<lordievader> Yes, it is. In his case it is likely the radeon driver.
<lordievader> I have the radeon driver running here with 3 displays.
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about the driver on the live-media, lordievader, unless there's HW on his setup that's unsupported
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Are you still in the live-session?
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: just filled the credentials for the installation
<Anoniem4l> also yeah I am I guess
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Open a terminal: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<lordievader> What driver is listed?
<Anoniem4l> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV790 [Radeon HD 4890]\n\tSubsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Device e115\n\tKernel driver in use: radeon
<Anoniem4l> @ lordievader
<lordievader> BluesKaj: ^
<Anoniem4l> also 1 monitor is plugged onto my motherboard, the other onto the VGA
<Anoniem4l> but I don't think that makes a difference since both monitors work flawlessly together on windows OS
<BluesKaj> well, naptime here..BBL
<VolUTFan> Hey guys!!! Hope you've had a good day
<avitoholix> v
<naftilos76> Hi, how do i show the contents of a text file without adding a new line char such as 'cat' command ?
<lordievader> naftilos76: You mean you want to filter the break lines?
<lordievader> Pipe it to sed.
<bprompt> naftilos76:   without adding a new line?  wass dadt?
<bprompt> naftilos76:   what are you specifically after?
<naftilos76> Sorry, my mistake. 'cat' behaves as expected . It is ruby that removes one new line before writing to the hd.
<bprompt> naftilos76:  use "cat" then :)
<VolUTFan> does anyone get tired of making simlinks?  The reason I ask is that I wrote a sh script for auto creation of simlinks for directories, since I got tired of doing it manually
<VolUTFan> Ill post that if anyone is interested
<lordievader> I rarely make symlinks...
<lordievader> Nor hardlinks for that matter.
<VolUTFan> lordievader: most prob don't but in the case of apache2, Ive learned its a PITA expecially when you are trying to get it setup.  Its the repitition of typing that I hate, especially when I can script it LOL
<lordievader> VolUTFan: Most of my sites are in /var/www, others are aliases. No need for symlinks.
<lordievader> Symlinks just make managing Apache confusing.
<VolUTFan> prob
#kubuntu 2015-03-08
<richard28711> does anyone know how to get freetuxtv to worl
<richard28711> wok
<richard28711> work
<valorie> !info freetuxtv
<ubottu> freetuxtv (source: freetuxtv): Internet television and radio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6~dfsg1-1 (utopic), package size 245 kB, installed size 1205 kB
<valorie> what isn't working, richard28711?
<richard28711> hi..cannot play any channels...when i click on the channel in list nothing happens
<richard28711> !info freetuxtv
<ubottu> freetuxtv (source: freetuxtv): Internet television and radio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6~dfsg1-1 (utopic), package size 245 kB, installed size 1205 kB
<valorie> richard28711: have you looked here? http://database.freetuxtv.net
<valorie> to check the channels
<richard28711> no but i will brb
<valorie> hmmm, askubuntu.com/questions/459962/freetuxtv-is-installed-in-14-04-and-not-working
<valorie> sounds like there are problems perhaps with the backend (vlc)
<richard28711> all that showed was the channels and links
<richard28711> what should i do
<valorie> that isn't kubuntu software, sorry
<valorie> you'll need to talk to the developers of that software
<valorie> that said, there is a workaround described in the askubuntu link above
<richard28711> thank you
<valorie> best of luck; sounds like a great idea
<Kal> So, I upgraded to 15.04 Beta 1, but now, plasmashell crashes as soon as I log in on my main account.
<Kal> If I create a new user and log in as it, then, everything goes fine.
<Kal> Are there some files that I can delete/move to prevent this crash, while keeping the rest of my settings and preferences?
<Kal> Or would I be better off making a new user account, and transferring parts from my /home dir later?
<valorie> Kal: what I would do is save my ~/.kde, .config, and .local to a dropbox or something
<valorie> use the new user, and slowly transfer files back
<valorie> only one by one
<valorie> until you find the "bad" one
<valorie> or ones
<valorie> what is complicated right now is that although all applications have been ported to frameworks
<valorie> not all have been ported to plasma 5
<valorie> plasma 5 uses ~/.config and ~/.local
<Kal> Oh
<valorie> whereas KDE4 used ~/.kde*
<Kal> I tried renaming my ~/.kde before, and that didn't fix it, so, I'll try .config and .local
<valorie> yeah
<Kal> Thanks!
<valorie> yw
<VolUTFan> Kal, I believe that was one that I had trouble with under 14.10 Plasma 5, and I am sure it carried over to vivid b1
<VolUTFan> btw, I created a completely new account and tried logging in as well, and plasmashell never came back
<VolUTFan> sooo... just wanted to let you know
<VolUTFan> valorie, should I go ahead and get that reported for Kal?  I doubt he can get to a terminal that can provide him with a gui since vividb1p5 plasmashell is crashed
<kubuntubuntu> hey folks
<alket> nice nick
<virusdunil> bonjour tout le monde,un petit nouveau sous kubuntu
<krytarik> !fr | virusdunil
<ubottu> virusdunil: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<VolUTFan> valorie: dropped you a script link on the offtopic channel.  I thought I was in this room when I sent it
<VolUTFan> valorie: hope it helps you next time
<VolUTFan> I have a question that I had been wondering about, but just now crossed my mind.  Does anyone use clamav, klamav and does it actually find any trojans/worms/malware etc?
<VolUTFan> ive tried it before, but it never really did any good.  At least I didn't notice it catching any type of viruii
<VolUTFan> All kinda quiet in here right now
<remline> There is a calendar widget stuck on my main screen that I can't get rid of
<darthanubis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339654
<ubottu> KDE bug 339654 in editor "Plasma applet for NetworkManager OpenVPN profile import is broken" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<darthanubis> has this only been fixed in plasma 5?
<VolUTFan> has anyone used the simplescreenrecorder ?
<valorie> VolUTFan: better that a person file a bug themselves from the troubled machine using the cli: `ubuntu-bug plasmashell` for instance
<valorie> that way hardware and software info are automatically added to the bug report
<Finetundra> hello, I'm attempting to install razor-qt however each time I try to install I get a return of multiple broken packages. Anyone have any idaes
<Finetundra> ?
<valorie> according to Wikipedia: Razor-qt is a now defunct free desktop environment for personal computers. Razor merged with LXDE, another project with similar scope.
<valorie> you might prefer lubuntu
<valorie> which is LXDE on ubuntu
<valorie> here on freenode: #lubuntu
<Finetundra> valorie: in truth I just want to try out the desktop enviroment. The reason I'm trying for razor-qt is that I hear LXQt is very unstable
<valorie> well, a now-defunct distro doesn't sound very stable either
<valorie> neither one is on-topic here
<Finetundra> true
<valorie> I'm reasonably sure that lubuntu is stable
<valorie> they are certainly active
<valorie> I seed all the *buntu torrents and people are always downloading it
<Finetundra> valorie:  I am aware that lubuntu is stable. I'm intersted in the DE itself. Not a whole distro
<valorie> sorry, I don't know, and am not interested in more off-topic discussion here
<kaidelong> the wiki article is misleading
<kaidelong> razor-qt merged with lxqt, a fork of lxde
<valorie> it's a wiki - you can fix it
<kaidelong> perhaps you can try installing lxqt if that's packaged?
<valorie> please take the discussion elsewhere
<kaidelong> how is "how do I install a package on kubuntu" off topic
<valorie> !info lxqt
<ubottu> Package lxqt does not exist in utopic
<kaidelong> I found a PPA
<valorie> ok....
<kaidelong> oh apparently
<kaidelong> it's in here
<kaidelong> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-daily
<kaidelong> so umm, yes, lubuntu does have this ubottu
<valorie> !lubuntu | kaidelong
<ubottu> kaidelong: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<kaidelong> go ask there
<kaidelong> Finetundra, I meant
<VolUTFan> whats a good application that I can use, somewhat like "cheese"  except it will capture audio and video off of your webcam?
<valorie> kamoso - not sure what it's state is now though
<VolUTFan> better question...  can I use my webcam to record audio without using it as a webcam as well?
<VolUTFan> funny thing...  I am running lsusb --verbose and do not see an audio controller, although I can use cheese and know that the webcam is working and plugged in.
<valorie> on my laptop at least, the mic and cam are separate
<valorie> different devices
<valorie> you might look at pulseaudio output, or alsamixer
<VolUTFan> thx
<VolUTFan> i know how to do alsamixer, but how do I check the pulseaudio output
<VolUTFan> i have a all in one usb webcam sitting on top of my screen
<VolUTFan> lol
<valorie> oh, what is the little widget called - velomix I think
<valorie> !info velomix
<ubottu> Package velomix does not exist in utopic
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> dead widget
<valorie> oh, maybe that is now folded into kmix
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nlsthzn> able to scan to HP Photosmart Plus via network (it is connected wirelessly) using Ubuntu 14.04 but not when I use Kubuntu 14.04... read up on sane and made some changes to config files and made sure daemon is running but non of the scanner utilities finds the scanner... any assistance welcome!
<Ante_Gamissu> Hi guys, I'm looking ofr info on a web interface to my irc server: any hint ?
<AnteGamissu> Sorry changed client.. but the questino is stille the sam e:)
<valorie> AnteGamissu: not sure what you mean?
<valorie> isn't a web interface part of the ircd you choose?
<AnteGamissu> valorie: I have a working irc server, and I'd like to permit people to connect via web (like mibbit as example)
<valorie> not sure this is the proper place for question anyway
<valorie> ah
<valorie> there are java clients that do that, I know
<valorie> nothing in kubuntu that I know of
<AnteGamissu> I've find some but all not open source :(
<valorie> search for webchat
<valorie> right
<valorie> freenode has one
<valorie> so you might investigate that in freenode.net
<valorie> lots of info there
<AnteGamissu> umm good idea.. I do not use frq freenode so I did not think about... I'll give  a look.. thanks valorie
<valorie> this is freenode, LOL
<valorie> good luck, I know having such a service available helps get people on
<AnteGamissu> founde it seem it name is
<AnteGamissu> qwebirc
<AnteGamissu> http://www.qwebirc.org/installation really what I was looking for.. thanks valorie
<valorie> excellent, have fun with that
<AnteGamissu> valorie: really easy to install and confiure... less than 5 minutes and it's up and running!! Thanks a lot
<valorie> you are welcome
<MrSassyPants> So ok, I'm using the wireless share NetworkManager thing to share the wired connection. But there's an odditiy which I have observed before, clients in the wireless seem to have "internets", but trying to open youtube videos and some other applications doesn't work.
<MrSassyPants> Last time I eventually resorted to turning the notebook into a full blown permanent access point.
<MrSassyPants> Which is not an option at this point. So whats the deal with the wonky shared wireless?
<MoonUnit`> glad i made a backup of my kscreen file, just tried a game demo which broke my monitor layout, login was broken after i rebooted.
<JunkHunk> hello I am running sculptris alpha 6 under wine on Kubuntu 14.04 but shortcuts wont work...is there a way to fix it?
<JunkHunk> I only find old test results: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23839&iTestingId=64841
<JunkHunk> hey here a 2012 thread... http://www.zbrushcentral.com/showthread.php?166327-Sculptris-Wine-Xubuntu-11-10-Keyboard-input-freezes-interface
<JunkHunk> but a dead end...still
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Anoniem4l> hello BluesKaj :)
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I add IM Contact accounts?
<CountryfiedLinux> Telepathy I think it is.
<BluesKaj> hi Anoniem4l
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, how goes the battle with the radeon driver ?
<Anoniem4l> BluesKaj: nothing changed, it's pretty much a dead-end
<BluesKaj> Anoniem4l, that's unfortunate, wish I knew more about ati/amd gpus and drivers, but i suppose it's the multiscreen setup and gpu output  that's wonky somehow
<Anoniem4l> yeah, i am pretty clueless myself as well on what to search/do next
<BluesKaj> according to lordievader, your setup should work, since he uses a multiscreen system too.
<BluesKaj> with ati radeon
<lordievader> Different card, milage may vary.
<BluesKaj> true that
<lordievader> Must say I do not run Kubuntu. But I think the Kubuntu install was capable of doing the same.
<Ben2> Hey :-)
<lordievader> o/
<MoonUnit`> amd and multiscreen can be weird, had fun setting up mine.
<MoonUnit`> screen has tendency to turn into hieroglyphics when changing screen sizes and rotation.
<krillion> quassel
<krillion> ignore that... oops
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: which one do you run? also how did you install the AMD driver?
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: I run Gentoo with the radeon driver.
<lordievader> Anoniem4l: Compiled into the kernel, not as a module.
<Anoniem4l> lordievader: fair enough :P.
<Ben2> Hello everybody :-)
<BluesKaj> hi Ben2
<Ben2> i got a Problem with my touchpad @Ubuntu 14.04 ! "Funktion+F5" doesnt work ! Had anybody the same Problem ? Thx
<BluesKaj> Ben2, what does Fn + F5 do ?
<Ben2> maybe Computer goes to sleep-mode
<Ben2> iḿ not sure if itś F4 or F5....i dont want to try^^
<Ben2> the point is : Mouse got funktion,touchpad not any more :-/ !
<wonko_> Hello! I ran into an issue with the 15.04 beta. I switched to the NVIDIA drivers via the driver manager, but the dialog to select the display manager was messed up. Now on booting, it falls back to the Unity greeting screen, from which I can't log in (failed to open session).
<wonko_>  I have to start sddm from the VT, which then works fine. How can I get sddm to start properly?
<lordievader> wonko_: Vivid support is in #ubuntu+1
<wonko_> Ok, thanks.
<BluesKaj> wonko_, you're booting into lightdm,  that's why you're getting the unity greet page, just remove lightdm
<wonko_> I'd prefer not to remove my fallback, but switch "properly" if thats a thing.
<lordievader> wonko_: dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<wonko_> Ah, I see, will try. Thanks and sorry for using the wrong channel.
<richard28711> does anyone know how to get adobe flash to work on Kubuntu 14.10
<BluesKaj> richard28711, install flashplugin-installer
<proteusguy> richard28711, I turned on the non-free sources and it installed fine. Works in Firefox. However my Opera doesn't work with it.
<avitoholix>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<VolUTFan> May want to copy the flashplugin to the plugins directory of the specific browser if it doesn't work after installation?
<richard28711> i will try it
<VolUTFan> just a thought
<proteusguy> VolUTFan, yeah I never know where those are.... :-)
<BluesKaj> proteusguy,  usually in /usr/lib/
<esmobg> hi   evry weher
<esmobg> what  kubuntu is th best of mint
<esmobg> i  have   a quastchon ubuntu  is  not using for blind ?
<richard28711> thank  you for your help VolUTFan
<VolUTFan> **Note** /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so is the flashplugin-installer plugin.  Just simlink this libflashplayer.so to the plugins directory of your specific browser.  Restart browser and should work
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, I just copied the nonfree plugin in previous kubuntus to the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins file and that was enough to make it work
<john__> unable to install nvidia driver in kubuntu beta 64 bit,,,,
<john__> i did removed ubuntu minimal  and upstart and now using systemd..... does it cause  the problem?
<soee> john__: what errors do you have  ?
<john__> i used driver managers, i didnt get any errors
<john__> while installing  nvidia it goes upto 50% and then it chooses xorg driver again instead of installing new driver
<soee> try installing it form cli
<john__> what is the command to start it
<john__> in kjonsole
<soee> john__: sudo apt-get install nvidia- ...
<soee> and add teh version you want (pres tab and sjould show you wvailable options)
<soee> like:
<soee> sudo apt-get install nvidia-346
<VolUTFan> BluesKaj: Was you using a test system?
<VolUTFan> BluesKaj: Sorry, son had my attention for a bit
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, no that was on 14.04 I beleive, after the official release
<john__> yeah got it removing upstart was creating the problem, i think installing upstart will resolve the problem...
<BluesKaj> it was a bug for quite a while iirc
<soee> BluesKaj: nvidia driver depends of upstart ?
<BluesKaj> not sure, I thought is was the nvidia-prime bug with sddm
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<soee> BluesKaj: ok
<john__> trying to install from muon showed upstart as a dependency...
<john__> yep that solved the issue
<john__> now it is working
<john__> the problem is if kubuntu releases with systemd as only init system default user may be find it difficult to use driver manager...
<john__> thanks soee now restarted with nvidia driver.....
<soee> john__: cool :)
<VolUTFan> Hey can I get some help for vokoscreen please?  I am trying to set this thing up so I can record a screencast, unfortunally I can't seem to get any audio.  It is a USB webcam that sits on top of my monitor.  http://picpaste.com/vokoscreen-no-audio-n4HDtrH1.jpg
<BluesKaj> VolUTFan, check audio capture settings in alsamixer and pavucontrol/pulseaudio
<VolUTFan> I did, nothing there, but I think this specific webcam doesn't have a mic built in.  Weird since I swear I used this to record my other screencasts.  lol
<BluesKaj> hm , I thought all webcams came with a built in mic
<VolUTFan> apparently not this one lol
<VolUTFan> vokoscreen isn't recording either, with or without audio
<VolUTFan> i click start.. it flashes and doesn't start recordin
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> The SD card in my camcorder isn't showing in Dolphin. Any suggestions?
<CountryfiedLinux> Thanks in advance.
<BluesKaj> CountryfiedLinux, do you have a sdcard reader on the pc , if so try it there
<CountryfiedLinux> Yes I do BluesKaj and tried that. But in other OSes I could just turn it on, plug it into the usb, press play, then it would show up in the file manager.
<MrSassyPants> ok is it just me or is dnsmasq full of AIDS and fail?
<ubarg> hi, anybody's here?
<bprompt> *cough* nope *cough*
<bprompt> :P
<ubarg> kubuntu 14.04.2 with Plasma 4.13... Plasma 4.13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubarg> An UNSUPPORTED version by KDE...
<ubarg> this must be a f*k*ng joke!
<bprompt> ?
<ubarg> what are thinking the devs?
<bprompt> well... I use kde 4.8.5  and works fine
<ubarg> but is not serious
<ubarg> releasing an update
<ubarg> with unsupported soft
<NotoriuS> русские есть???
<bprompt> !ru | NotoriuS
<ubottu> NotoriuS: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<RegexNinja47>  Hi! I'm having trouble getting KDE working with vnc4server in Kubuntu 15.04. It just shows a blank grey screen. The contents of my log can be found here: pastebin.com/dnbuzu88
<RegexNinja47> Can anyone pinpoint the error?
<NotoriuS> hi, im work ubuntu 14.04, but start OS error. What doing? bag in Temps!!
<RegexNinja47> NotoriuS: Se il vous plaît fournir plus de détails
<RegexNinja47> Are you french? Sounds like french broken english
<RegexNinja47> BTW French (or whatever language you speak) has a very different grammer
<RegexNinja47> So I can barely understand what your saying
<RegexNinja47> grammar*
<lordievader> !info libkdecore5
<ubottu> libkdecore5 (source: kde4libs): KDE Platform Core Library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1017 kB, installed size 3868 kB
<lordievader> !info libkdecore5 kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> libkdecore5 (source: kde4libs): KDE Platform Core Library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 (kubuntu-backports), package size 907 kB, installed size 3047 kB
<Felishia> how do I connect to wifi on kubuntu?
<Felishia> without plasma
<Felishia> plasma crashes all the damn time
<Felishia> it's getting in my nerves
<soee> Felishia: check for example http://askubuntu.com/questions/294257/connect-to-wifi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal
<valorie> Felishia: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Felishia> valorie, latest
<Felishia> it crashes when I use chrome, just suddenly
<valorie> by which you mean 14.10?
<Felishia> and I need chrome because I develop with it
<Felishia> valorie, yes
<Felishia> I need to stay up to date.
<valorie> and you didn't install the next ppa?
<Felishia> which?
<Felishia> o.O
<valorie> sure, but Chrome is always behind chromium
<Felishia> I see another upgrade
<Felishia> valorie, what do you mean?
<valorie> Felishia: we used to support a PPA for testing plasma 5
<valorie> that has now been deprecated
<valorie> I just wanted to be sure that wasn't the cause of your plasma crashing problem
<Felishia> ahw... :< but does chromium has the same features as chrome?
<Felishia> I need the features more than anything
<Felishia> mostly breakpoints and device emulation
<valorie> since I don't use it for development, I can't tell you that
<Felishia> actually google chrome has a problem with css media queries emulation
<valorie> however, I use chromium without problems
<Felishia> valorie, my plasma is up to date
<Felishia> actually I'm running an apt-upgrade now
<Felishia> what do you use?
<valorie> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 40.0.2214.111-0ubuntu0.14.10.1.1111 (utopic), package size 48502 kB, installed size 177534 kB
<Felishia> :<
<valorie> you might google around a bit and see if that fills your needs
<soee> the only problems i had with chromium was its gpu rendering/support that make browser unresponsive etc.
<soee> after i switched off gpu support, it works pretty nice
<valorie> and just to clarify: I'm running it in Vivid beta
<soee> also a nice browser is Vivaldi
<Felishia> valorie, yes I will
<Felishia> after I upgrade chrome :<
<Felishia> Vivalwhat?
<Felishia> o.O
 * Felishia needs debugging tests mostly
<Felishia> I haven't found anything more verbose than chrome for the moment
<soee> Felishia: https://vivaldi.com/
<Felishia> it's so verbose that it can get anoying XD
<soee> Felishia: bts is like beta version
<soee> though super fast :)
<Felishia> soee, give me a sec my internet is slow
<Felishia> 100kbps at most :p
<Felishia> still 25% ¬¬ u kidding me?
 * Felishia throws a brick at the modem
<Felishia> OMG My_Dog!
<soee> :)
<Felishia> soee, you seem familiar to me... do I know you from somewhere else?
<Felishia> it's running at 50kbps actually :<
<soee> oh i doubt, i'm not an linux expert, i'm more web developer :)
<valorie> you are too modest, soee
<Felishia> so am I...
<Felishia> whois doesn't work!
<Felishia> it's my internet which got stuck
<Felishia> soee, yeah considering ubuntu phone now it's about HTML5 and QML
<Felishia> now any webdev knows a lot about linux
<Felishia> 90%! yay!
<Felishia> soee, alright now reading about vivaldi
#kubuntu 2016-03-07
<blendroid> have spent over an hour trying to learn how to install current nvidia drivers without leaning on any big red self-destruct buttons.
<blendroid> anybody know an idiot-proof guide that is current? all the ones I've found don't seem to accurately describe 15.1.
<valorie> !nvidia | blendroid
<ubottu> blendroid: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<blendroid> ubottu, thanks, I'll check it out
<ubottu> blendroid: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blendroid> oh lol I see
<blendroid> thanks valorie
<valorie> yw, hope that helps
<valorie> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<valorie> !info gnome-disks
<ubottu> Package gnome-disks does not exist in wily
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.2-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 201 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<mo34> Hello. I'm having an issue with Skype. Calls are not connecting - neither when I make them, nor when someone calls me. In the latter case, I don't get a call. Running Kubuntu 15.10, Skype 4.3 from the Ubuntu partners repository. Would anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<chr1s> hi mo34. I think I read something about Microsoft breaking compatability with Windows clients recently... let me see if i can find the article
<chr1s> in the mean time, have you tried using the call test to see if everything is set up correctly?
<mo34> chr1s: yup, even the call to echo test doesn't go through
<mo34> chr1s: but, the webcam and speaker tests in the options seem to be fine
<chr1s> mo34: this is it http://mspoweruser.com/skype-for-linux-is-broken-and-users-arent-happy/
<chr1s> I don't use skype so I'm only basing on what I read
<chr1s> it seems since February Skype on Linux doesn't work anymore
<mo34> chr1s: Thanks, but ouch :(
<chr1s> yep, sorry for the bad news
<chr1s> hopefully it will get resolved if enough people complain
<mo34> chr1s: I have a Skype interview tomorrow, and I don't know if I'm in a position to ask them to use another service :/
<mo34> chr1s: I tried running it on wine, it's a no go, somehow... Maybe I should try to get hold of an old version and try it on wine, or I'll try cheating the web version?
<chr1s> double ouch but I would think that any reasonable comany would be understanding and arrange some other way to do the interview
<chr1s> i have no idea how well it may have worked on wine in the past
<chr1s> hope you can find a solution
<chr1s> also from the article it seems like it should work if the client on the other end is an old version? In the worst case maybe they could downgrade for the call
<chr1s> this kind of thing is why i try to avoid proprietary solutions as much as possible
<mo34> chr1s: I completely agree
<mo34> chr1s: Thanks for your help mate
<chr1s> mo34: no worries, good luck for your interview
<mo34> chr1s: I'll see what I can do... Worst case, borrow a friend's laptop or tab
<mo34> chr1s: peace.
<Daskreech> Fairly certain if all the Linux users complained for a year Microsoft would just get fat off drinking their tears. For The Majority of Linux users which is a minority of the market this is probably going to go fully unnoticed
<chr1s> Daskreech: unfortunately I would tend to agree with you in the short term however taking the longer view as more and more people run into issues on various platforms (OS X, Android, etc.) perhaps it will stop enough people using it that it starts to impact Microsoft enough to have to care
<chr1s> but i wouldn't hold me breath either...
<chr1s> s/me/my
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> good, lordievader and you?
<lordievader> Doing good :)
<andybrine> does anyone know how to migrate emails from one imap account to another?
<SabreWolfy> Drag and drop
<andybrine> literally as simple as that?
<SabreWolfy> If you setup with IMAP accounts in the same client, it's that easy. I've done it with Thunderbird. I don't know how much bandwidth it uses.
<andybrine> im using thunderbird now
<andybrine> just dragging and dropping them
<andybrine> will see how it goes
<andybrine> Thanks
<SabreWolfy> I suggest trying with a few messages and checking that it is working.
<SabreWolfy> And then doing them in batches / folders, rather than trying to 1000's at a time.
<andybrine> lol, too late. :)
<andybrine> I copied my inbox and have done folder at a time
<andybrine> thanks for that, it worked prefectly
<andybrine> but instead of copying the emails, its completely moved them
<SabreWolfy> Oh, I think it will do that with a drag and drop. MIgrate sort of implies that :)
<SabreWolfy> I don't know if there is a way to do it as a copy.
<SabreWolfy> Glad it worked.
<andybrine> thats ok. Not like you are going to use the old email host like you said, thats why yu are moving it over :)
<andybrine> I asked my hosting providers and they were clueless
<andybrine> glad I could do it and it was sooo simple! :)
<Aleksejs> Hello, I have a problem with firefox on freshly installed kubuntu 15.04. When I try to open any youtube video, firefox hangs. I can see a "Read s.ytimg.com" below. I tried safe mode, tried to reinstall firefox, etc - nothing helps. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<BluesKaj> Aleksejs, youshould install 15.10 since 15.04 is no longer supported
<Daxter> hi there :)
<lordievader> o/
<Zren> Does disabling smooth scrolling in chrome://flags cause tearing on scroll for anyone else?
<memphisto> Hi
<memphisto> i've just installed kubuntu on new hdd, and i want to transfer my data/settings from old kubuntu install
<memphisto> but i can't find the location for my kjots books
<memphisto> can someone help
<memphisto> thanks in advance
<memphisto> oh, and i've exported the book and wanted to import it on new system but the import is missing in the menu
<memphisto> kjots version 4.13.3
<markit> hi, how can (just for fun/test) run wayland? I've installed plasma-workspace-wayland and rebooted, but I think I'm still in X-Window
<soee> markit: maybe try image from Neon project
<markit> soee: I want to try in 16.04
<markit> sure there is some sort of "reconfigure" to set the default
<soee> markit: ok, than i cant help here :)
<pcouaillier> Hi! Do someone know a good media player to read folder content through samba? (I'm actually using vlc but it's not really efficient)
<BluesKaj> why do you need a media player to read folder content, just readit directly, pcouaillier
<pcouaillier> Yea... but I dislike to open 20 folder instead of 1...
<pcouaillier> On windows and mac i Take me 1 sec to do it.. on linux... Easier to start a windows VM and lunch vlc...
<BluesKaj> how does the media player make that distinction, pcouaillier?
<pcouaillier> I don't know... All I know is the fact that folder raise an exception on linux and on other OS it works
<pcouaillier> Do you know a media player witch support random order and recursive file importation through samba?
<markit> pcouaillier: couldn't it be that it has issues with strange file names / charsets?
<pcouaillier> I don't think so... I only use [A-z] [0-9] and space
<markit> pcouaillier: you could try to run vlc from console ($ vlc) and see if it outputs something more meaningful
<markit> (when it behaves badly)
<BluesKaj> pcouaillier, or vlc-nox in the terminal
<pcouaillier> "open failes [...] is a directory"
<pekosi_> When I do pm-suspend or any act of  making my laptop sleep, it shuts down instead and after I click on power on button, it reboots (or just boots, I don't know). How would I go about debugging this issue?
<simon_> \msg NickServ help
<Quantos> Hey guys, I finally found the right channel I think
<Quantos> I can't see wallpaper on my second display, the display works just fine, but no wallpaper
<Quantos> I know, it's an earth shattering problem
<Quantos> Latest KDE
<soee> hi Quantos, what Kubuntu version ?
<Quantos> Well, it's the latest one, I guess that would make it 15.10 and whatever KDE version it is
<Quantos> The login screen displays properly if that means anything
<soee> Quantos: do you have backports ppa enabled ?
<Quantos> Do I have what now?
<soee> Quantos: http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-5-3-and-frameworks-5-18-0-backported-to-kubuntu-15-10/
<Quantos> Thanks, looking
<soee> Quantos: do you now how to use terminal ?
<Quantos> Somewhat
<soee> type: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> than: sudo apt update
<soee> than: sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee> this should update your Plasma to version 5.5.3
<Quantos> Okay, I'll let you know
<soee> ok
<Quantos> CTRL ALT T doesn't open term?
<soee> ALT + F2 and typ: terminal
<soee> it will list Konsole
<soee> open it and you will have access to command line
<Quantos> Okay, going to log off and back
<Quantos> Soee Okay, no change
<Quantos> I can right click on the second display, but no menu
<soee> and you have installed all updates ?
<soee> oh than something is wrong
<Quantos> I have, you mean through the update center?
<soee> Quantos: yes, did you run this 3 commands i posted before?
<Quantos> Yes, I did, just before logging off and back
<soee> try to reboot also
<Quantos> I did a restart, it was easier
<soee> :)
<soee> and you have only black screen on second display ?
<Quantos> Yes, I can see a window if I drag it there though
<soee> uhmm, lordievader do you have any experiance with dual screen setup and such issues ?
<Quantos> It's not the end of the world not having a wallpaper displayed, but I keep reaching over to turn the dumb monitor on
<lordievader> Quantos: You might want to remove your ~/.local/share/kscreen folder, or rather rename it.
<lordievader> Then log out and in again.
<Quantos> Okay, give me a few mins to locate it
<Quantos> Okay renamed, loggging now
<Quantos> We have something new happening, just checking it
<Quantos> Houston, the eagle has landed
<Quantos> Thanks lordievader
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<Quantos> I will name my first daughter after you
<Quantos> She'll be so pleased about that later in life
<lordievader> Heh, after my nick, or my real name :P
<Quantos> I'm thinking your nick should make the missus happy too
<lordievader> :P
<Quantos> I was digging through config files looking for a switch for hours
<Quantos> From now on I'm just coming here straight off with problems
<Quantos> J/K
 * lordievader is off to bed
<ProfInc> is there anyone who can help me install an app on my amazon fire stick?  I keep getting error messages saying error: more than one device and emulator
<ProfInc> - waiting for device -
<ProfInc> is anyone here that can help?
<keithzg> ProfInc: Likely just the classic case of there being an emulator configured so adb doesn't know what to do when there's both that and a physical device.
<keithzg> The lazy way is just to use the -d switch with ADB, which tells it to only consider actual devices.
<keithzg> (yeah, I know he's gone, but hey, 15 minutes ain't bad for turnaround!)
<r_rios> Hello. For some reason, applications like Chrome and Qt Creator (which are drawn with OpenGL, I assume) are slooooow. I'm running Kubuntu 14.04 and everything else seems fine aside from that. Any idea on what might be wrong?
#kubuntu 2016-03-08
<Guest573> ?
<ponchale> hi
<Guest573> hi
<ponchale>  I have an error trying to configure extra-cmake-modules
<ponchale>  http://pastebin.com/dLYmNek6
<ponchale> You can see there
<Guest573> hmm
<ponchale> I need help for develop
<Z3R0> ?
<Z3R0> how do i add more irc networks
<Z3R0> need help on a DOS
<ponchale> Z3R0
<ponchale> help me
<Guest98692> anyone trying out kubuntu-16.04?
<Guest98692> (xenial) i noticed that a right-click on the titlebar doen't provide input focus to the context menu :-(
<DarinMiller> Yes. I am running 16.04 and it's by far the best plasma 5 Kubuntu release to date (as it shoud be :)  Many issues have been fixed.
<Guest98692> i'm finding everything else is _quite_ stable....
<DarinMiller> Ensure to enable the xenial landing ppa.  Soon, many updates will hit the repositories.
<Guest98692> I tried looking for a way to report this issue, but the kubuntu / ubuntu overlap on launchpad makes it confusing :-(
<Guest98692> but "right-click on KDE window title bar doesn't give input focus to window context menu" seems to be the right title :-)
<Guest98692> what is the xenial landing ppa?  I'm using the dailies from cdimage.ubuntu...
<ponchale> I need help with is problem http://pastebin.com/dLYmNek6
<ponchale> please help
<DarinMiller>  Guest98692: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-landing
<DarinMiller> Guest98692:  I do not understand "right-click on KDE window title bar doesn't give input focus to window context menu" seems to be the right title :-)
<DarinMiller> What is the typical behavior?
<Guest98692> DarinMiller: do you mean the behavior of the right-click on the title bar?
<DarinMiller> yes
<DarinMiller> ponchale: which version of Kubuntu?
<ponchale> 15.04
<Guest98692> in 16.04, when you right-click on a KDE window title bar, the context menu appears, and pressing a key (e.g. "n") will provide that as input for the context menu to execute (e.g. Mi_n_imize (the window)
<ponchale> DarinMiller thanks for you attention
<Guest98692> In kubuntu-16.10 (daily build from the past few days), when you right-click a KDE window title bar, the context menu appears, but does not have keyboard input focus.  Instead of the typical behavior (key press goes to context menu),
<ponchale> I using the version 15.04
<DarinMiller> Guest98692: works fine here, but I am running the landing PPA I linked above.  I suspect all of the package will hit the std repos in the next few days if you do not want to mess with the PPA.
<Guest98692> the key press is input into the application.
<Guest98692> DarinMiller:Awesome!  Thanks for saving me a lot of trouble filing a bug :-)
<Guest98692> DarinMiller: and thanks for checking on this for me :-)
<DarinMiller> Easy for me to check :)
<ponchale> is there no solution to my problem?
<Guest98692> DarinMiller: I bookmarked that page -- I'll give it a try on a non-production machine ;-)
<DarinMiller> ponchale:  the pastebin error indicates Sphinx 1.2 or higher.  I don't have a 15.04 install handy.  What version is installed in 15.04.  In 16.04 it appears to be 1.3.
<DarinMiller> Guest98692: The landing PPA is safe (I have been running it for a week) on both my laptop and desktop.  But it you have a test machine, it is a good idea to verify it there first.
<ponchale> do I need to install kubuntu 16.04?
<ponchale> DarinMiller
<ponchale> ?
<DarinMiller> ponchale: the error you posted says: Could NOT find Sphinx (missing:  Sphinx_BUILD_EXECUTABLE) (Required is at least version "1.2")
<ponchale> If that understand it but as I install that is needed DarinMiller?
<DarinMiller> ponchale:  apt list sphinx*
<ponchale> mmmm
<ponchale> nothing
<ponchale> look
<ponchale> sphinx-common/wily 1.2.3+dfsg-1ubuntu3 all
<ponchale> sphinx-doc/wily 1.2.3+dfsg-1ubuntu3 all
<ponchale> sphinx-rtd-theme-common/wily 0.1.8-2 all
<ponchale> sphinx-voxforge-hmm-en/wily 0.1.1~daily20130301-0ubuntu1 all
<ponchale> sphinx-voxforge-lm-en/wily 0.1.1~daily20130301-0ubuntu1 all
<ponchale> sphinx3/wily 0.8-0ubuntu2 amd64
<ponchale> sphinx3-doc/wily 0.8-0ubuntu2 all
<ponchale> sphinx3-hmm-en-hub4/wily 0.8-0ubuntu2 all
<ponchale> sphinx3-hmm-en-rm1/wily 0.8-0ubuntu2 all
<ponchale> sphinx3-lm-en-an4/wily 0.8-0ubuntu2 all
<DarinMiller> ponchale: I am not a developer and have only compiled a few thing from the commmand line.  I ususally install whatever the .config script says if one is avaiable and install anything that's listed in the warnings as missing.  Sorry I am not much more help.
<ponchale> thanks DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> ponchale: I wish I could be more help, I am still learning myself.
<ponchale> I am a developer but I was never in this way hehehe kde and free software and I'm motivated with Plasma-Mobile but this error I doing old hahahahaha
<Sinemora> Hi everyone!
<Sinemora> I am a new Kubuntu user, I love the interface and the DE
<Sinemora> will there be a K16.04_
<Sinemora> I have read conflicting information, that the team decided to skip 16.04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jubo2> yeah.. that hash sum mismatch went away on its own
<jubo2> or I suppose someone fixed it
<jubo2> now 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' runs just fine
<_shaun_> hi guys is it possible to select from a table where the table is constructed from a string?
<_shaun_> like "select * from 'table1';
<hateball> _shaun_: are you confusing #kubuntu with #postgresql
<hateball> or some such
<_shaun_> sorry guys apparently so
<S11v3r> anyone would like to solve a problem i encountered about kubuntu? it always stuck on my thinkpad.
<S11v3r> seems something wrong with kde. when it happens, cpu got 100% and i can see many processes were created.
<S11v3r> after disabled nvidia in bios, it will still stuck
<S11v3r> it will happen about every 5~10 minutes, and it really annoying. so I had to reformat the disk and install windows.
<S11v3r> can see nothing strange in dmesg and some other log files under /var/log
<soee> are you sure temperature isnt to hight for CPu / GPU ?
<S11v3r> nope. it can happen just after a few minutes after i've boot up it.
<S11v3r> unless KDE has a build-in flame generator, it seems not a problem with the tempature ;)
<S11v3r> aha, I remember it was something called krunner
<S11v3r> it always being restarted, and sometimes you can see the full screen of `top` is occupied by krunner
<S11v3r> I thought i've tried to modify some settings about krunner, to make it search less items, but doesn't work
<S11v3r> besides, i'm using an Intel SSD, so disk I/O problem might not happen - at least under windows, my disk can work properly
<hateball> S11v3r: Can you see which process using all that CPU?
<S11v3r> many krunners
<S11v3r> about 10~20 of them
<hateball> That's strange, you should really only have 1
<hateball> Even so, krunner itself idles until invoked
<S11v3r> yes. i think may be it is what will show up when i pressed Alt+F2?
<S11v3r> at first I though it might doing some index, but disk usage is not very high
<hateball> S11v3r: well krunner itself doesnt index
<hateball> S11v3r: are you on 14.04 or 15.10 +0
 * hateball stabs his keyboard
<S11v3r> yep, 15.10 64bit
<S11v3r> i WAS on 15.10
<hateball> S11v3r: well it's pretty hard to troubleshoot if you currently are using another OS
<S11v3r> hateball: in fact i've prepared to switch to kubuntu recently, and i'd like to know if there can have any basic procedure to deal with krunner
<hateball> I'm not sure I understand
<hateball> If anything would be consuming CPU, it'd be baloo, indexing files. And that's a pretty swift affair.
<S11v3r> hateball: okay...still thanks for your time
<S11v3r> baloo? i might not have seen it
<S11v3r> i was considering if the krunner is duplicated by something else. maybe something is guarding krunner, and the guarder did't see it.
<cyril_> hi every body, i'm in trouble.... with SD card, when i plug it my computer won't load partition....
<S11v3r> or it might be some probem with krunner, which will cause it lock itself
<S11v3r> cryil_: already parted the sd card?
<cyril_> it's a SD card to camera
<cyril_> S11v3r: hi
<cyril_> S11v3r: so when i format it's great work, mount normally, but after take a picture with my camera and replug it not recognized....
<cyril_> dmesg says: "Dev sdc: unable to read RDB block 0"
<cyril_> "sdc: unable to read partition table"
<S11v3r> seems partition table is changed by your camera
<cyril_> you think???
<cyril_> more weird... when i use lsblk command... i see /dev/sdc
<S11v3r> so try lsblk.
<S11v3r> yes
<S11v3r> and what's the type of it?
<S11v3r> do it has any child nodes?
<cyril_> after i use fdisk -l... i see my partition /dev/sdc1....
<cyril_> but when i go check the "/dev" directory .... /dev/sdc1 not exist......
<S11v3r> ... try this: partprobe /dev/sdc
<cyril_> partprobe command?
<S11v3r> (if you have it
<S11v3r> yep
<cyril_> without root?
<S11v3r> with root
<cyril_> nothing append....
<cyril_> nothing append with "partprobe /dev/sdc" cmd.... but with "partprobe /dev/sdc1" something append....
<cyril_> but the message... is in french...
<S11v3r> strange...
<S11v3r> in french?
<cyril_> error 1 partition on /dev/sdc1 as been written, but he doesn't can be inform kernel, probably it's in using.
<S11v3r> cryil_: someone else seems have encountered the same problem with you. see this: https://goo.gl/I4SW54
<cyril_> so nothing change. you need restart before change...
<cyril_> i'm french
<S11v3r> but not a permanently solution
<S11v3r> okay...
<S11v3r> (interestring. a french and a chinese is talking in english about something wrong with a machine language
<cyril_> S11v3r:  no no thanks! i don't know what command make correction... but now it's work fine!
<cyril_> S11v3r: thank you!
<S11v3r> cryil_: it's okay. happy to c it worked again!(though i nearly did nothing, lol
<S11v3r> it might just frozen for seconds
<cyril_> all morning no whant mount.... i formated all!!!!!
<cyril_> xD
<S11v3r> morning?
<S11v3r> oh forget the timezone
<cyril_> yes
<cyril_> xD
<cyril_> in france is 14:10
<S11v3r> 2110 in china :)
<S11v3r> just have a good day~
<cyril_> xD
<cyril_> yeah.... yeah....
<cyril_> maybe i found... they are somewhere on computer... but maybe not all....
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<SabreWolfy> hi
<kuja> salut bande de ouf
<BluesKaj> !fr | kuja
<ubottu> kuja: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<al8989> does anyone know what is the compatibility of ipod nanos in ubuntu i wanted to get ipod to load music onto it so i can play in my new truck that has no cd player but has the siruis xm radio and ipod support
<BluesKaj> !ua
<genii> BluesKaj: I think !arabic
<BluesKaj> genii, what's ukraine?
<BluesKaj> !ur
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<genii> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<genii> Hm
<genii> BluesKaj: https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=ukraine indicates there isn't one. So likely !ru since that's what they learn in school there, Russian
#kubuntu 2016-03-09
<ponchale_> hi I have problem with kde neon
<ponchale_> I install Kde as the tutorial says of the official, page but update and restart the pc enters income my user name and password and I get an error
<DarinMiller> hi ponchale_:  I recommend floating the question on #kde-neon channel.  Like most these channel kubuntu channels at this time, there is not much activity, so I would not expect a response until the sun rises in Europe. :)
<ponchale_> DarinMiller the problems that I had yesterday were resolved when installing Kde Neon but when restart the pc it I just smile
<ponchale_> hahahaa
<DarinMiller> ponchale_: what if you hit ctrl-alt-t and login, then at the prompt type: startx
<ponchale_> ok I will try
<DarinMiller> ponchale_: you might also try editing /etc/sddm.conf from the terminal and change Session=PLACEHOLDER to Session=plasma.desktop
<ponchale_> tambien lo intentare
<DarinMiller> OK :)
<DarinMiller> did startx work?
<DarinMiller> ponchale: any luck logging in to your box?
<ponchale> DarinMiller toc toc
<ponchale> hi DarinMiller
<ponchale> i have other error other problem
<ponchale> :(
<DarinMiller> ponchale: bummer, kubuntu or kde-neon related?
<ponchale> ok
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<SabreWolfy> hey
<crystalraven_> hi   im running kubuntu 15.10 x64 and i was thinking if krusader file manager will work with kde 5/plasma 5 since its qt 5?
<crystalraven_> in release notes it said something about KDE 4? http://www.krusader.org/release/2.0.0/release_notes/
<crystalraven_> im build from source so i was thinking if it works to build in  KDE 5/qt 5
<valorie> crystalraven_: why do you want to build from source?
<valorie> !info krusader
<ubottu> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.0~beta3-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 4111 kB, installed size 14942 kB
<valorie> I see
<valorie> what I would do is file a bug asking that the 2.0.0 version be added to the archive
<valorie> make it available for everyone
<valorie> add the link to the release notes
<crystalraven_> what is rong build from source? i dont see anything rong with that :)
<crystalraven_> i build from source because i think its fun, because i like it
<crystalraven_> even  it can be at times harder to build from source than for example install from .deb file...  like to keep track of dependencies and cmake config and so on
<crystalraven_> is there a way to make krusader 2.2.0 be in the repos? contact ubuntu/kubuntu people and ask to put it there?
<crystalraven_> if yes i can do it, at least ask no problem
<valorie> crystalraven_: building a KDE4 app in Plasma 5 /Frameworks 5 times might be more difficult
<valorie> crystalraven_: using `sudo apt install build-depends krusader' might help though
<valorie> I also enjoy building from source occasionally
<valorie> crystalraven_: you might have missed my last suggestion
<valorie> crystalraven_: using `sudo apt install build-depends krusader' might help though
<crystalraven_> I ran that but it gave: Could not find package build-depends?
<genii> build-dep
<valorie> oops, thanks genii
<crystalraven_> sudo: build-dep: command does not exist? when running build-dep instead
<genii> apt-get build-dep krusader
<genii> (sudo)
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> does apt-get update && apt-get upgrade are enough to update a kubuntu?
<genii> GreenDay: If you also want to bump application version numbers and kernel higher, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> better to use sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> which does the whole shebang
 * genii defers to valorie
<hansepans> Hi guys
<hansepans> need help with a shutdown issue
<valorie> genii: heh, I defer to you
<valorie> but my fingers adapted to apt
<hansepans> does annyone know how to get the shutdown log on screen when shutting down?
<hansepans> already removed quiet splash from grub
<GreenDay> genii: thanks :)
<hansepans> oh and I am currently on Kubuntu 14.04
<valorie> ah, then apt-get is fine
 * valorie goes off to taste win
<valorie> wine
<crystalraven_> the configure command went fine,  but when running make terminal gave: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15336608/ ?
<GreenDay> reboot
<crystalraven_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15336651/ what does that mean?
<crystalraven_> strange... sometimes it should be a build dir and it didnt say anything about that in the krusader readme
<GreenDay> ok
<GreenDay> new kernel boot faster
<crystalraven_> seems to be a checksum file or something it complain about
#kubuntu 2016-03-10
<valorie> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 254 kB, installed size 1341 kB
<valorie> !info muon xenial
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 252 kB, installed size 1359 kB
<andybrine_> Does anyone know if its possible to show your events in the calendar on the taskbar?
<andybrine_> ive tried lots of things and its now working
<andybrine_> thanks in advance
<BluesKaj> ohwdy folks
<BluesKaj> howdy, even :-)
<mau_> Hi, I've been having trouble updating my software through Muon Software and Terminal
<genii> mau_: A better description of what happens when you try might help us
<soee> hi mau_, what is wrong ?
<mau_> When I do install update in Muon, I get the message "an error occurred while applying changes"
<mau_> Installation stops immediately and I get the message Failed to Apply Command on Muon Update Manager "An error occurred while applying changes". Have tried several times, but continue to get the same message.
<mau_> The update also fails when using apt-get upgrade
<mau_> I've been told that it is a packaging issue
<mau_> Aleix Pol 2016-03-10 18:38:56 UTC Please contact the Kubuntu team about this, it's a packaging issue. I'm sorry.
<mau_> any ideas?
<mau_> I can send the screen shots
<mau_> sorry, I'm a bit new to Kubuntu ... :)
<soee> Kubuntu 15.10?
<mau_> yes
<mau_> any suggestions?
<soee> mau_: on what package it fails ?
<mau_> not sure
<mau_> i can send u a screen shot
<soee> mau_: sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee> what is teh output in konsole ?
<mau_> i'll try
<mau_> one sec
<mau_> thanks
<mau_> it says: The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<mau_> fonts-tlwg-garuda : Depends: fonts-tlwg-garuda-ttf but it is not installed or                                                                                                                                                 fonts-tlwg-garuda-otf but it is not installed
<mau_> fonts-tlwg-laksaman
<soee> uhm
<mau_> etc
<soee> type: sudo apt-get install fonts-tlwg-garuda -o  Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true
<soee> and pastbin output
<soee> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mau_> thanks
<mau_> will try
<mau_> http://imgur.com/vauVVN8
<mau_> i tried apt-get -f install
<soee> did not helped ?
<mau_> this is what I get
<mau_> after apt-get -f install
<mau_> http://imgur.com/keaC43I
 * genii slides sgclark a fresh coffee
<sgclark> mm coffee
<genii> :)
<soee> mau_: could i ask about it on #ubuntu
<mau_> sure
<soee> it is not related to what we do (KDE stuff)
<mau_> thanks
<mau_> ok
<soee> mau_ type: /join #ubuntu
<soee> this way you will get there :)
<D-rex> Why does konversation auto identify fail but when I manually identify it works but still gives me an error that the login failed but it didnt
#kubuntu 2016-03-11
<nodoubleg> hey all, I've updated to Xenial beta, and I've got some kdepim problems. Looks like one of akonodi's libraries was updated within the past ~24 hours, and now kmail, korganizer, and kaddressbook all fail to open, all giving the same error.
<nodoubleg> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiCore.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZTIN7Akonadi8Protocol7CommandE
<nodoubleg> I've already tried reinstalling akonadi (and everything that depends on it).
<Matrix> JOIN
<alibra> tryed to load ati radeon catalyst control to adjust fan speed to high, idles at 75c, lost dual monitor. Any suggestions on how to retrieve original package. tryed xorg reinstall. noob
<yofel> nodoubleg: will be fixed once the kdepim update is done
<yofel> which is still building
<nodoubleg> yofel: excellent! :)
<nodoubleg> yofel: ah, I see the builds now. Thanks for the reply.
<rhapsody> Hello?
<Matrix> HELP
<Guest74444> I just install kde and my two samsung monitors stop working
<Guest74444> Im using ubuntu 14.04
<Guest74444> any ideas how I can fix this problem
<DarinMiller> Matrix: Trying unplugging one of the monitor to reduce the number of potential problems.
<ponchale> hi
<ponchale> people
<ponchale> someone connected here I have problem with kitemmodels
<ponchale> not find the package ECM
<ponchale> http://pastebin.com/UGaEPD5F
<ponchale> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Hi ponchale o/
<ponchale> how are you men
<DarinMiller> Very good, thanks. And you?
<ponchale> good with problems
<ponchale> but good
<ponchale> hehe
<DarinMiller> I saw your reference to kitemmodels, but I have no idea what that is.  I see ecm in the 16.04 repositories....  but I am not if that info helps....
<ponchale> I not use kubuntu 16.04 now use Kde Neon with kubuntu 15.04
<ponchale> do you know which are the repositories of version 16.04?
<DarinMiller> I suspect neon will move to 16.04 once 16.04 is released. But I do not have any inside info (I am not on the inside :))
<DarinMiller> ecm v 1.03 in 16.04, I know nothing of kitemmodels.
<ponchale> do you know the repositories? or do you know where I can download the ECM?
<DarinMiller> ecm: Utilities (universe), source: cmdpack
<valorie> !info cmdpack
<ubottu> Package cmdpack does not exist in wily
<valorie> um
<valorie> !info ecm
<ubottu> ecm (source: cmdpack): prepares CD image files so they compress better. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.03-1 (wily), package size 15 kB, installed size 68 kB
<valorie> so just install ecm from package manager or apt
<ponchale> I don't have the package
<valorie> right, so install it
<valorie> it is in the repos
<valorie> sudo apt install ecm
<ponchale> yes
<ponchale> I already install
<ponchale> but still shows the error
<valorie> !info ecm-dev
<ubottu> Package ecm-dev does not exist in wily
<valorie> ok, have you done this? "
<valorie> Add the installation prefix of "ECM" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set "ECM_DIR"
<valorie>   to a directory containing one of the above files.
<valorie> "
<ponchale> yes
<ponchale> look
<ponchale> http://pastebin.com/UGaEPD5F
<ponchale> hi valorie how are you
<valorie> this makes no sense though: ECM (required version >= 5.20.0)
<valorie> since ours is 1.03-1
<valorie> that's ....
<valorie> your paste does not indicate that you added "ECM" installation prefix
<ponchale> Valorie I not add the installation prefix
<valorie> but this question is not for Kubuntu anyway, this is for #kde-devel
<ponchale> ok
<valorie> if you've got our package installed, that's all we can do for you
<valorie> wild how different the versions are, however
<valorie> ponchale: in general, your error messages tell you what you need to do
<valorie> in your case, adding the ecm installation prefix
<ponchale> but I not add the installation prefix
<ponchale> not be where do it
<valorie> you might find this useful: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22215900/add-the-installation-prefix-of-qt5widgets-to-cmake-prefix-path
<valorie> but check with kde-devel exactly where you should set it
<ponchale> ok valorie thanks always helping
<valorie> :-)
<estan> anyone have a problem with apt-check processes piling up over night, leading to an OOM kill (in my case, firefox is sacrificed)?
<estan> i haven't debugged exactly what is spawning the apt-checks, but maybe /etc/cron.daily/apt?
<estan> i found this old note about it: http://askubuntu.com/a/239530 , and i'm pretty sure it's the many apt-checks i see in the process list dumped to dmesg that is the cause for the OOM kill.
<estan> hmm. or wait, it's probably the update-notifier doing the spawning (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/746508).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 746508 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "apt-check uses too much resources (starts too many processes)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<estan> or perhaps https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358359
<ubottu> KDE bug 358359 in notifier "HIgh cpu consumption and apt-check process infinte fork" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<estan> removing the muon-discover and plasma-discover things for now.
<estan> i only ever use aptitude manually anyway.
<heeen> I'm on 16.04 and just updated, now the greeter won't come up anymore
<heeen> I see a message from a xcb qpa about neither GLX nor EGL being enabled
<hateball> heeen: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Smurphy> Morning :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Smurphy
<crystalraven_> just installed krusader, is there a way to make it the default filemanager in Kubuntu 15.10 x64 instead of dolphin?
<crystalraven_> on the krusader page its a link https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/krusader-devel/ggnXhdO6CsY  but it seems to be for Gnome and not KDE? Says something about Ubuntu/Gnome...
<BluesKaj> crystalraven_, system settings>applications>default applications
<crystalraven_> BluesKaj  worked fine thanks for the help
<crystalraven_> by the way, under History tab in start i cant clear Document but Program works to clear?
<ghost-456> Hi, can anyone tell me were i can find the log for kwin_x11 crashes
<Bean6754> Hi :)
<soee> hiho
<PasNox> Hi, I would need some help to install kubuntu on a macbook pro
<PasNox> I did booted from usb key in uefi mode and did setup the partitions. now i'm not sure on how to setup the bootloader
<PasNox> Kubuntu selected by default /dev/sda but i'm not sure it's what to be used. my OSX EFI partition is /dev/sda1
<PasNox> the forums  / wiki are quite old and i'm a bit lost on what to do
<PasNox> I do have a recent mac (begin 2014)
<BluesKaj> PasNox, it really doesn't have much with kubuntu, the #ubuntu chat has some users that know a lot about UEFI boot etc
<PasNox> hm ook, will try there.
<PasNox> now have it installed and bootable
<PasNox> but the screen scaling does not works... i put it to 1.5 and i still getting very small fonts. any idea ? using 15.10
<BluesKaj> PasNox,kmenu>compute> system settings>font
<BluesKaj> err computer
<PasNox> are u telling me i need to grow the font size ?
<PasNox> becasue the monitor scaling thing is not working ?
<fenris-> quasselclient: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5WidgetsAddons.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZNK19QAbstractProxyModel15canDropMimeDataEPK9QMimeDataN2Qt10DropActionEiiRK11QModelIndex
<fenris-> it just happened
<fenris-> before this i can run the quasselclient
<fenris-> :(
<BluesKaj> PasNox, then use the dpi setting if you don't need to increase the fonts
<fenris-> BluesKaj: any idea?
<BluesKaj> fenris-, not sure, I use konversation , sorry :/
<PasNox> beh ok  thank i don't like the idea, i will just downgrade the scree nresolution to something looking correct.
<PasNox> thanks anyway
<PasNox> now need my wifi driver working, else this will be uselesss :)
<fenris-> previously its works
<fenris-> using quasselclient on DE unity
<BluesKaj> fenris-, ask in #ubuntu , this is kubuntu support
<fenris-> :)
<PasNox> is this the easy answer all time ? go #ubuntu ?
<PasNox> quassel is a Qt app, closed to KDE desktop no ? :)
<BluesKaj> PasNox, he's on unity
<PasNox> ah :)
<BluesKaj> besides unity is Qt based :-)
<PasNox> what a strange world !
<PasNox> ah get wifi working using the driver told in an old wiki thread )
<PasNox> thnaks for your help have to leave now!
<bfoote> hello!  I just updated to the backports-ppa for plasma 5.5.3 and frameworks 5.18.0
<bfoote> it looks great and performs fairly  well so far
<bfoote> unfortunately dolphin will not launch properly.  Hangs with and empty window.
<bfoote> there's this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/819720 however it doesn't _ever_ actually launch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 819720 in Kubuntu PPA "Dolphin Takes Long Time To Load Soprano/Dbus errors" [Undecided,New]
<bfoote> I tried rm the config in .local/share to no avail
<bfoote> there's no error output when launched from the cmd line
<bfoote> is there any other rock I should look under?
<bfoote> oh crazy, I think I just got it to work by umount a samba share and then restarting docker
<bfoote> so maybe it is similar to that bug
<Guest15503> Hello, I am experiencing a problem with my Kubuntu install. On boot, when it gets to "Kubuntu" iniejnter tialization screen, it just flickers quickly and does not start.  I must shutdown and restart and then enter the troubleshoot screen, check file system, and then reboot.
<Guest15503> "initialization"
<Guest15503> I've tried to just re-install but just windup in the same predicament.
<BluesKaj> do you mean after login?
 * BluesKaj re-enable joins7quits
<sick_rimmit> Kubuntu Party
<sick_rimmit> Watch live
<sick_rimmit> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-ChyPPcJSMUw2au2UyIKwQ/live
<sick_rimmit> Now
#kubuntu 2016-03-12
<fenris-> "[16.04] KDE Login Error "Could not start dbus. Can you call qdbus?"
<fenris-> anyone can help?
<fenris-> ??
<heeen> is it possible that qt is configured without opengl on 16.04
<gryphonB> hi, can anyone tell me how to connect ot the tor irc?
<LogicalDash> I got a birthday reminder and dismissed it. It keeps coming back every single minute. The birthday is three days in the future...I looked at the event and it doesn't really seem to have any reminders associated?
<LogicalDash> Well, I figured out how to disable birthday reminders altogether
<LogicalDash> Seems inadequate solution
<valorie> gryphonB: that is off-topic for this channel
<valorie> perhaps alis can help you
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<valorie> alrighty then
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Naseer_> Hi, I am getting error "Synaptics backend not found"
<Naseer_> root@naseer-VirtualBox:/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d# xinput list ⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)] ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ VirtualBox mouse integration              id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ VirtualBox USB Tablet                     id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse           i
<Naseer_> this  is xinput list
<lordievader> Synaptics on a virtual machine?
<Naseer_> i have installed kubuntu in virtualbox
<Naseer_> though i have seprate kubuntu installation too, and in that synaptics is working fine
<Naseer_> i am using kubuntu 15.10 in virtualbox
<lordievader> Are we talking about the synaptics touchpad or the package manager here?
<Naseer_> oh sorry, its synaptics touchpad
<lordievader> Yeah, ok as I figured. Are you passing your touchpad through to the vm or something?
<Naseer_> i have windows host, kubuntu guest, i have not any settings for passing touchpad.
<Naseer_> touchpad hardware is fine. In my kubuntu host machine (14.10) its working fine. In kubuntu guest its not working
<lordievader> Naseer_: So why run the driver if you are not passing trhough the hardware?
<lordievader> through*
<Naseer_> i am not able to scroll with 2 fingers on touchpad
<lordievader> I suppose your scroll action doesn't get translated to the emulated mouse.
<Naseer_> any suggestions for fixing the problem
<lordievader> Connect a usb mouse and see if scrolling works in there.
<Naseer_> for usb mouse, its working fine
<oquidave> hello, am trying to connect to a remote box via sftp using filezilla. When i attempt to add my private key, it gives me a prompt; "The file '/home/oquidave/.ssh/id_rsa' is not in a format supported by FileZilla.Would you like to convert it into a supported format". When I say yes, it instead brings up the file system browser again and never adds the key. Anyone encountered this problem before?
<kusr_> I have this strange problem that appeared recently. Logging in to plasma desktop would hang at different points while the progress bar is shown. Then the login manager sddm started failing. I switched to xfce and xdm which work fine. But sometimes when I launch KDE programs the Xorg process goes to 50% CPU and then spends most of its time in the "uninterruptible sleep" (D) state. What is going on?
<kusr_> I tried creating a fresh user account, but that one also could not log in to plasma.
<kusr_> If I stay away from anything KDE I don't have any problems.
<kusr_> Some "light" KDE programs like Konsole and Konversation also don't seem to be causing problems, while Gwenview and Okular might.
<joelmo> Does kubuntu start the kdessession using the startscript or systemd. And where is kubuntu development happening, I am abit lost on launchpad
<lordievader> joelmo: sddm takes care of starting Plasma. Sddm is started through systemd (in >15.10). For Kubuntu development questions ask around in #kubuntu-devel
<joelmo> thanks lordievader
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soul_> anyone uses Telepathy here?
<Arran> Hi
<Arran> anyone live?
<marlon_> hi
<BluesKaj> no we're all dead :-)
<marlon_> is it a the walking dead episode?
<ptk2> :D
<BluesKaj> this ain't a tv show, it's kubuntu support , do you have a question?
<Arran> Yes, sorry had to bring the dog out.
<Arran> I received a DVD from a friend with some selfmade film clips of railroads.
<Arran> K3b tells me, that it is an ***.iso file. How can I open (or mount) this DVD?
<lordievader> Arran: Iso files are virtual representations of cd's. You can simply mount them as if they are a regular block device.
<lordievader> http://www.tecmint.com/how-to-mount-and-unmount-an-iso-image-in-linux/
<BluesKaj> Arran, if there is video on the disk in iso form , VLC will still play it natively
<Arran> Thanks a lot. I am now trying it and then coming back.
<Arran> First Result:
<Arran> arran@arran14:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /tmp/kde-arran/k3bimage-3.iso /mnt/iso/
<Arran> mount: block device /tmp/kde-arran/k3bimage-3.iso is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Arran> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,
<Arran>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Arran>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<BluesKaj> Arran, install kubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss by following the instructions here,  http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html, if the disk is DRM protected then the preceding suggestions should wqork for you.
<Arran> BluesKaj: it does not so with my VLC. Would I need possibly an add.on?
<Arran> Both programs are installed. As the films are private, their are not DRM protected.
<BluesKaj> Arran, check this out, https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=107700
<lordievader> Arran: What happens when you omit the loop option?
<faria> hi guys
<faria> how can i change the keyboard layout once for all
<faria> _
<Arran> Go to System setting, choose under Hardware something called «Entering devises» or so.
<Arran> Then you choose keyboard and choose the correct one.
<BluesKaj> faria, system settings>inputDevices>Keyboard>Layouts tab> check configure layouts , then click on add and proceed from there
<Arran> BluesKaj: The link led to another link, however I can not see there a valid information for Linux. Especially not downloadable file.
<faria> Tnaks so much guys you made my day!
<BluesKaj> Arran, can you copy the image from the dvd to your hard drive with K3b?
<Arran> Yes
<BluesKaj> Arran, then the copy might play in vlc as an iso file
<Arran> I think, as the problem is not too urgent, I am going to send to my friend an USB stick and ask him to copy and paste these files onto the stick and then send it by mail back to me.
<BluesKaj> Arran, it's not a difficult taks to copy the image in K3b
<BluesKaj> task
<Arran> I did it. even into an extra folder in my home, but VLC does not play.
<BluesKaj> Arran, then I suspect the video is not encoded properly
<Arran> As I said, I am cutting here, I can not think we will find a solution. I also tried to look up the add-ons for VLC but the choice is so chaotic, I would not know where to start.
<Arran> Big thanks for your willingness to help me. Much appreciated. At least, we could help the guy with his keyboard question.
<Arran> See you soon somewhere.
<vertago1> Did anybody record the packaging event yesterday? I planned to join the hangout, but I have been dealing with a work emergency all week.
<BluesKaj> Arran, perhaps converting the video will work, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15195/convert-dvds-and-iso-files-to-mkv-with-makemkv/
<BluesKaj> damn google , givin g results for windows when I specify linux
<vertago1> use -windows
<ShadowNote> Hello! I just installed Kubuntu anything in particular I should install or do to the system?
<lordievader> ShadowNote: Make sure you are up to date.
<ShadowNote> lordievader: Yup lookes like everything is good.
<lordievader> Welcome to Kubuntu \o/
<vertago1> ShadowNote it depends on what all you want to do. There are a lot of softwares that are very useful for particular scenarios such as image editing.
<vertago1> I normally turn off the baloo file indexer and remove akondai-server, but that is personal preference
<soul_> Hi, does anyone here can help me to make videocalls with KDE Telepathy?
<fenris-> quasselclient: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5WidgetsAddons.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZNK19QAbstractTableModel7siblingEiiRK11QModelIndex
<fenris-> anyone can help?
<hydrogen> Hi Friends... was just trying to update from 14.04 to 15.10 (Yeah.. I'm behind) and ran the updater, it seems to have frozen on configuring fglrx-updates-core
<hydrogen> are things going to implode if I force close?
<vertago1> hydrogen that one takes a while
<vertago1> you might see if it is using 100% cpu
<hydrogen> ah
<hydrogen> well I read in a few places after asking that fglrx didn't work on 15.10, so I canceled it and swapped back to the opensource drivers
<hydrogen> and apparently didn't fry my system
<hydrogen> so misssion accomplished!
<hotman> hello how can i disable screen dim !? I uncheck everything in system settings>power management and still it dims in 10 minutes ! Found an answer to add widget "Battery monitor" and uncheck "power management" still didnt helped !
<hotman> Can anyone help me ?
<aethersis> hello, is there some google callendar integration in Kubuntu 16.04 or older?
<aethersis> it would be awesome if there was some widget for it...
<BluesKaj> aethersis, there's nothing older then 16.04
<aethersis> I'm using 16.04 and it's really awesome and beautiful
<aethersis> I love its looks and they even added support for my soundcard based on C-Media CM8888 chip
<aethersis> and surprisingly, it sounds better than on Windows for some strange reason... probably less DSP is involved. It's also got crazy buffer size, so I don't have this sound clipping issue while recording on Realtek chip
<aethersis> BluesKaj, do you know how to integrate Kubuntu with google callendar though?
<BluesKaj> aethersis, no I don't , but there is libgccal0 in the repos
<BluesKaj> libgcal0 rather
<aethersis> alright, but it's only a lib, right?
<aethersis> so the only thing I could do would be make my own google callendar app basing on that lib?
<BluesKaj> aethersis, dunno , check the package manager for the description for what Google Calendar options are available
<aethersis> BluesKaj, all I see are libraries
<Grano> Tomorrow ill have to switch to my  integrated skylake GPU and i read that my current kernel doesnt support it
<Grano> do i have to update the kernel or is there a workaround?
<paulageyev> Hi, Anyone here?
<paulageyev> I have just the question
<lordievader> !ask | paulageyev
<ubottu> paulageyev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#kubuntu 2016-03-13
<Guest10594> I just have a quick question about the media player dragon
<PacoSmithereens> Anyone know why the KDE themes/desktop "get new" option gives a network error?
<PacoSmithereens> Get New Themes - > Network Error. (203)
<egonsen> hi! when i watch a video in youtube (for example using firefox)
<egonsen> ops, hit enter accidently
<egonsen> let me try again: when i watch a video in youtube (for example using firefox), pause that video and start playing another video (in a second tab in firefox) or start playing a video in a video player, the sound appears some seconds after i started playing the second video. how can i get rid of that annoying sound delay?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hotman> hello how can i disable screen dim !? I uncheck everything in system settings>power management and still it dims in 10 minutes ! Found an answer to add widget "Battery monitor" and uncheck "power management" still didnt helped !
<lordievader> Are you up to date?
<hotman> Yes i am always
<lordievader> hotman: Good ;) This is about a laptop on ac or on battery?
<lordievader> !pm | hotman
<ubottu> hotman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lordievader> Hmm, a desktop with a dimmable screen. You don't see that often.
<lordievader> Are you running backports by any chance?
<hotman> Its a PC ! (Sorry i dont know how to answer with highlighted msg
<sveri> Hi, I am setting my keyboard layout to de - neo. It seems to work almost everywhere except in IntelliJ. I can type in the editor with neo, but all the shortcuts are still in germn. Any ideas what is going on there?
<lordievader> hotman: Just type someones nick in front of the message ;)
<hotman> System is 14.04 but i use ghoste desktop theme i guess its backport from 15.04 (also breeze icons)
<PacoSmithereens> Is there a simple fix to the network error I get when trying to add themes?
<hotman> lordievader: ok thanks for the tip
<PacoSmithereens> I have googled this; there's much discussion but I can't really find a fix.
<lordievader> hotman: I'd add backports. Default 14.04 kde is ancient. Backports 14.04 kde is less ancient.
<hotman> lordievader: ok i guess im not shure what are those "backports" and how can i add them !?
<lordievader> hotman: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<hotman> lordievader: is there a way to add them all from terminal ?
<saidinesh5> hi guys.. i have a lenovo ideapad, with nvidia cards and the binary blobs installed. after i switched to the intel card using prime-select intel, my brightness control stopped working. any work around?
<lordievader> hotman: Add them all? There is just one ppa to add ;)
<lordievader> hotman: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<hotman> lordievader: OK got it ! And one more thing its 100% safe to backport all that stuff ?
<lordievader> hotman: What stuff?
<lordievader> Kde?
<lordievader> Yes, the usual recommendation is to add the backports ;)
<hotman> lordievader: Backport = update of packages in 14.04 from system 15.04-15.10 ? Is it correct ?
<lordievader> hotman: No. Backports is backporting later releases of kde to 14.04. In this case only Plasma4 releases.
<hotman> lordievader: ok thank you for that going to try and let you know if it helped ! Is there any other usefull ppa to add ?=)
<lordievader> hotman: That is usually the only one I add on Kubuntu machines.
<hotman> lordievader: ok i add that ppa> sudo apt-get update > sudo apt-get upgrade > and there it didnt showed me that i need to upgrade something !?
<lordievader> Did you already have the backports enabled before?
<hotman> lordievader: i guess not otherwise it would not let me add that ppa
<hotman> lordievader: i checked aplication "kate" and its outdated version (lower than in that list)
<lordievader> hotman: Could you pastebin your 'sudo apt-get update' output?
<hotman> lordievader: Ign http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<hotman> Hit http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates InRelease
<hotman> Hit http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports InRelease
<hotman> Hit http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release.gpg
<hotman> Hit http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/main Sources
<hotman> lordievader: im using fish as my shell could it be an issue ?
<hotman> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15371597/
<lordievader> What was the output of the apt-add-repository output?
<hotman> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15371648/
<hotman> lordievader: ok i see that i miss folder "sources.list.d" i "MV" it played with source list.... Going to mv it back i forgot to do it !
<lordievader> That is why it wasn't added ;)
<hotman> lordievader: Huge thanks !! http://paste.ubuntu.com/15371690/ now i get big list to upgrade ! Once again im going to brake system with this upgrade or not !? ;)
<hotman> lordievader: now i use command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and i get output that system settings are kept back and i guess thats the main thing i need to upgrade ?
<hotman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15371741/
<lordievader> Did you use apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<hotman> i use command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lordievader> Ah, then run that a few times until nothing is left.
<hotman> well now only "system settings" are left and dist-upgrade nor upgrade not helping not get it !?
<hotman> lordievader: maybe reboot ?
<lordievader> hotman: Wouldn't hurt.
<hotman> lordievader: back in a few
<hotman> lordievader: even tried to do it from recovery not helping ! Any ideas ?
<lordievader> hotman: Tried to do what?
<hotman> lordievader: to upgrade "system settings" they are kept back and i cant upgrade them
<hotman> lordievader: well after upgrading all those backports i guess a lot is broken !))) I can drag windows or close them my keyboard is not responding for shortcuts (such as ctr+alt+t) when im in any window !
<hotman> lordievader: i purge system settings and install it again didnt helped !?
<lordievader> hotman: Oh, wow. That's bad.
<lordievader> Erm, so lets start with the systemsettings. Is it still held back?
<hotman> i did sudo apt-get purge systemsettings > sudo apt-get install systemsettings ! (from recovery mode)
<hotman> and now they are up to date
<lordievader> Everything else too?
<hotman> yes
<lordievader> Okay, that is good.
<lordievader> You can still boot normally?
<hotman> yes i boot normaly but when i open for example this chat or firefox or any other program i cant drug them no buttons to close minimise and keyboard is not responding dont see panel on the bottom
<lordievader> Hmm, that sounds like plasma is not running properly. Or kwin is crashing...
<lordievader> Is 'kwin_x11 --replace' a thing in 14.04?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hotman> is there a way to set default settings maybe it is my fault i played a lot with them ! But after upgrade something breake
<BluesKaj> hotman, which default settings?
<hotman> lordievader: in system settings set everything to defaults ?!
<lordievader> hotman: You could rename ~/.kde (or ~/.kde4), however it was called.
<hotman> lordievader: ok going to try that (but i have to close this chat to see other windows)
<hotman> lordievader: ok i renamed kde folder at first boot it still didnt helped but then i pressed defaults in every window of systemsettings and now everything is working !!
<lordievader> That is a very long sentence, but I like the last part ;)
<hotman> lordievader: now we will see if it really helped the main issue screen dim hope it did !
<lordievader> Hope so.
<hotman> NO DIMING SUCCESS !!
<zhouzhiwen2000> rt
<donFredman> good afternoon
<donFredman> I just try Kubuntu
<donFredman> it seems like a quite good system. I like it
<donFredman> OK..... friends see you later
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: Added sync bot
<lordievader> A telegram bot?
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: yes
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: this is the join group link: https://telegram.me/joinchat/BwCsyggaGq1Bt13ltuypkQ
<tgBot> Olivier van der Toorn was added by: Olivier van der Toorn
<tgBot> <Olivier van der Toorn>: o/
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: welcome Oliver
<lordievader> Would I see these messages too?
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: Oliver please set your telegram username
<lordievader> Hehe kdeconnect notifications of my own chat messages XD
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: if you want it can be the same as IRC
<tgBot> <lordievader>: This should be better...
<lordievader> :)
<hydrogen> Is there a way to make the alt-tab window preview be hoirizontal instead of vertical?
<hydrogen> It's kind of fustrating to need to not use the full screen real estate
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: System settings -> window management -> Task switcher
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: from there you can switch the type of task switcher to use, and customise some things
<hydrogen> thanks!
<Hydrogen> Hi friends... So I updated to qt5.5 via a ppa, and now kwin doesn't start
<Hydrogen> I get the kdm login and it starts logging in
<Hydrogen> the the screen goes black
<Hydrogen> looks like segfaults in libxcb
<Hydrogen> nothing a little downgrade can't fix.. though I'd love to know why kwin is affected by a qt5 upgrade!
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: kdm?
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: Kubuntu doesn't use kdm for quite some time
<BluesKaj> sddm since 15.04
<Zren> How would one go about automounting a slave drive?
<Zren> As I currently have to visit the drive in Dolphin to mount it.
<BluesKaj> Zren, system settings>removable devices
<Zren> Oh cool. That'll mount it to the same place right?
<Zren> /media/user/label
<BluesKaj> Zren, you can set that in system settings>default applications>locations and enter the file paths there
<bajen> Hello everyone! Why should i choose Kubuntu rather than other distros? :)
<Dragonslicer> This is bizarre. Looks like someting broke copy/paste in every Qt program. Seems to be working fine in LibreOffice and Firefox.
<floown> hello
<floown> I had a prob with my session, so I have try to create another user
<floown> but I don't found the extension to add my owncloud account in Korganiser
<floown> sorry, I have found DAV
<elias-jay> hello
<tgBot> Valoriez was added by: Valoriez
<tgBot> <Valoriez>: I suggest making a few "owners" here -- can't recall what they call 'em
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: admins?
<tgBot> <Valoriez>: Sure
#kubuntu 2017-03-06
<Guest24942> hi all. just installed kde on my 16.10 system and now whenever I reboot my zpool is gone. I have to do a sudo zpool import each reboot. anyone know a quick fix for this?
<valorie> huh, zpool
<valorie> !info zpool
<ubottu> Package zpool does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> !zpool
<valorie> no clue either
<Dragnslcr> !info zfs
<ubottu> Package zfs does not exist in yakkety
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<Dragnslcr> I guess the bot doesn't have virtual packages
<Dragnslcr> !info zfs-dkms
<ubottu> zfs-dkms (source: zfs-linux): Native OpenZFS filesystem kernel modules for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.5.8-0ubuntu4.1 (yakkety), package size 1058 kB, installed size 8194 kB
<logintrouble> i can't login with my normal user after doing ppa-purge on kubuntu backports ppa. i created a user "test" after reverting back and user "test" logs in fine
<logintrouble> when i try to log in with my normal user, i get a black screen and an X shaped cursor
<DarinMiller_> logintrouble: still here?
<magkneetoe> hey guys im downloading the latest kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lesya> hi
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> lethu: hi!
<EvilRoey> why does zssh say "out of pty's" when I try to run it?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: How do you try to run it?
<EvilRoey> like /usr/bin/zssh...
<EvilRoey> lordievader: ^
<EvilRoey> lordievader: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=769366 sheds some more light on thiks
<ubottu> Debian bug 769366 in zssh "zssh won't start: "out of pty's"" [Important,Open]
<EvilRoey> but it is still not fixed!
<lordievader> Oh, wait. I thought the extra 's' was a typo.
<lordievader> I know nothing of zssh -.-
<leeleeBnc> Do you start as young zelda in the new zelda game?
<BluesKaj> leeleeBnc:  this is not a game support chat
<magkneetoe> im trying to drag something iside inkscape and kubuntu is dragging my program
<magkneetoe> inside inkscape*
<magkneetoe> is that something i can turn off or something
#kubuntu 2017-03-07
<IrcsomeBot> BigDaddyLinux was added by: BigDaddyLinux
<IrcsomeBot> <BigDaddyLinux> Good evening all
<valorie> how can we help you, @BigDaddyLinux
<IrcsomeBot> <BigDaddyLinux> Well I was wondering what the latest version of plasma is in the kubuntu backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <BigDaddyLinux> is 5.9.3 available via the backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <BigDaddyLinux> I'm sorry, Hello by the way
<valorie> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-5-bugfix-release-in-xenial-and-yakkety-backports-now/
<IrcsomeBot> <BigDaddyLinux> Thank you very much, I did search for that but I missed it somehow
<valorie> if 5.9.3 is out, it's much too soon to have it tested
<valorie> and we test before releasing into backports
<IrcsomeBot> <BigDaddyLinux> 5.9.3 is out yes but I completely understand
<valorie> oh, I'm running 5.9.3, but that's in the beta
<valorie> Zesty
<IrcsomeBot> <BigDaddyLinux> Are you having any issues with it?
<valorie> @BigDaddyLinux I had a crash last night, but plasma came right back
<valorie> so not perfect, but def. not bad
<IrcsomeBot> <BigDaddyLinux> I've found one or two times the system settings just close out on me but no major problems
<valorie> if it crashes again, I'll file a bug report
<IrcsomeBot> <BigDaddyLinux> Well, I appreciate your help. thank you
<valorie> any time
<lordievader> Good morning.
<giorgio> ciao
<giorgio> \list
<jubo2> I got something called snapd in my system
<jubo2> no recollection of installing it and snap-confine
<jubo2> is this some snapchat thing or what is it?
<jubo2> `apt show snapd`
<jubo2> ah. legit ubuntu thing
 * jubo2 shouldn't misuse word legit
<lordievader> !info snapd
<ubottu> snapd (source: snapd): Tool to interact with Ubuntu Core Snappy.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.6+16.10 (yakkety), package size 6915 kB, installed size 34208 kB
<lordievader> Yeah, that snappy thing. Alternative to Debian packages.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<m_tadeu2> hi...I'm running memtest86+ but it's taking so long to do it....I see that SMP is disabled...how can I enable it?
<lordievader> m_tadeu2: That process simply takes a long time. Just let it run and go do something else.
<Guest76844> I have some troubles regarding VDIs I hope you can help me.
<Guest76844> I have a Laptop in dual boot kubunutu and Windows 10. i wish to create a virual machine that has its VDI in the windows partition. Is it possible ?
<BluesKaj> Guest76844:  VDIs ?
<Guest76844> Virtual Disk Images
<Guest76844> in VirtualBox
<BluesKaj> what images ? iso ? ..?
<Guest76844> BluesKaj: I want to create a virtual machine that stores its content in windows partition. The virtual harddrvie should be in windows partition.
<lordievader> Guest76844: You wish to boot your Windows dual boot as a virtual machine?
<lordievader> I've done that through Qemu, until Windows decided it didn't want to boot anymore.
<BluesKaj> so you mean the guest OS is on windows,
<Dragnslcr> Or do you just want the disk image file to be stored on the NTFS partition?
<Guest76844> I want the virtual hard drive stored in windows partition.
<lordievader> Guest76844: Do you want the partition to hold the image or do you want to partition to be the image?
<BluesKaj> what we need to know is what is the image used for , if anything
<Guest76844> lordievader: I want the partition to hold the virtual disk image
<lordievader> Guest76844: Oh, then use qcow or something to build the image. Put it on the partition and tell VB where to find it.
<Dragnslcr> Do you have the NTFS partition mounted?
<Guest76844> Dragnslcr: Yes
<Guest76844> BluesKaj: Its just used to run a virtual machine.
<BluesKaj> I get that Guest76844
<Dragnslcr> If the partition is mounted, you should be able to just put the disk image there and it will work fine
<Dragnslcr> You just have to make sure that the partition is mounted correctly before you try to start the VM
<Guest76844> Yes. But I am unable to create a VDI in that partition
<lordievader> Guest76844: Do you get errors?
<Guest76844> Yes.
<lordievader> Guest76844: Could you pastebin those?
<lordievader> (if multiline, that is)
<Guest76844>  Could not create the medium storage unit '/media/beeta/B28CA59E8CA55D9B/VMs/Wai.vdi
<lordievader> Can you create files as user on that parition?
<EvilRoey> hiya lordievader, Guest76844, Dragnslcr
<EvilRoey> Blooz-kadzh
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: have you seen an error with zssh lately?
<lordievader> o/
<EvilRoey> why does zssh say "out of pty's" when I try to run it?
<EvilRoey> lordievader: hey again :)
<EvilRoey> lordievader: was wondering where else I could ask about this issue
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Ask alis
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=769366 sheds some more light on thiks
<ubottu> Debian bug 769366 in zssh "zssh won't start: "out of pty's"" [Important,Open]
<lordievader> !alsi | EvilRoey
<lordievader> !alis | EvilRoey
<ubottu> EvilRoey: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<EvilRoey> thank you
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey:  never used zssh, what is it, anew ssh app ?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: it just wraps up openssh with ZMODEM functionality
<EvilRoey> lets you make ZMODEM uploads at-will
<BluesKaj> what's  ZMODEM ?
<jamesrm_86> hello everyone. would like to install kubuntu via usb but i am having issues.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: it's like XMODEM
<EvilRoey> only better
<EvilRoey> BETTER I tell ya
<mgolden_> jamesrm_86: what issues?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: it's a way of sending and receiving files over a text connection
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: you send a file via ZMODEM transfer, and on the receiving end you have issued the "rz" command to receive the file you're sending to it.
<BluesKaj> what do you use the files for?
<EvilRoey> well pornography, generally.
<EvilRoey> I mean ZMODEM is just a more direct way of uploading files.. otherwise I'd have to go through SFTP
<BluesKaj> porno text , you have to be kidding
<oshunluvr> LOL
<EvilRoey> bwahaha
<EvilRoey> anyway ever since zssh has stopped working normally, it gave me pause to consider just how much I normally do use this ZMODEM functionality
<BluesKaj> you like that most overused word in comptereze..functionality, just means more options
<m_tadeu2> I'm xperiencing kernel panic when copying from/to a LUKS encrypted partition...can anyone guide me on figuring why and fixing it?
<DarthFrog> Does anyone have any idea why the analog clock widget on my desktop won't display its control bar?  I can't reposition it on my desktop.
<rattking> m_tadeu2: when the kernel panics it dumps its stack to the screen and maybe the log files, this can give some clues as to what the system was doing when it panicked
<oshunluvr> DarthFrog - seems an obvous question, but are your widgets locked?
<m_tadeu2> rattking: do you know where the dumps go? I don't seem to have any...I'm looking at the log files but also there's not much there
<marco-parillo> A less obvious question on widgets. Do you know the new way is to left-click and hold for maybe a second or two?
<oshunluvr> Good point marco-parillo
<acheronuk> I just assumed <DarthFrog> knew that, but you could be right
<marco-parillo> Yes, you never want to insult somebody who asking in a support channel, but I recall being / still am frustrated with the the "new" way.
<oshunluvr> Did take some getting used to, but I've gradually moved away from interacting with my widgets much anyway. I mena , just how often do I need to resize or move a widget?
<anonymus> how to acess darknet
<anonymus> can anyone help me plzz
<anonymus> hiiii
<anonymus> anyone here??
<claudio_> salve
<claudio_> !list
<ubottu> claudio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<claudio_> lst
<claudio_> list
<claudio_> "!list"
#kubuntu 2017-03-08
<user|59849> Is it possible to have 2 OS's on one computer at a time?
<sintre> yes
<user|59849> Alright, thank you.
<MK> hey guys, for some reason Discover isn't letting me see anything or search for anything. When I go to Advanced->History it shows everything correctly, but the Discover and Installed tabs otherwise don't list any programs. Any idea what the problem could be?
<MK> On 16.04.2
<sintre> discover is a mess
<sintre> its a work in progress
<sintre> anything in paticular you're looking to install
<MK> nah I know how to install things from the terminal, but I wanted to try to diagnose and fix this problem in case it were a symptom of some other problem
<sintre> i use 16.04.1 with back ports
<sintre> i haven't done a clean install of 16.04.22 yet
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> then the normal sudo apt update
<sintre> then sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> maybe problem has been found ands fixed
<sintre> just launched discover , seems kinda bare
<sintre> but does have some apps poping up
<sintre> mostly ones already installed
<MK> it shows apps in the spotlight, but nothing in most popular/best rating or when searching, or when I click any of the categories
<sintre> its bringin up stuff that i don't have installed as well
<sintre> type in chess
<sintre> i don't play or have any chess apps installed
<MK> Nothing
<sintre> see if it brings any games up
<MK> It shows VLC in the spotlight, but searching for VLC comes up nothing @_@
<MK> i'll just use muon for the time being I guess
<sintre> yea seems bare bones atm
<sintre> i guess i'd rather see it bee somewhat bare and actually work than in past incarnations
<sintre> but kubuntu team isn't responsible for discover a kde team i believe is
<lordievader> Good morning
<viewer|54513> Hello everybody. I'm not sure, whether this is the right place or not, but how does the Kubuntu Team wants to be cited in a scientific thesis?
<lordievader> viewer|54513: I'd ask that in #kubuntu-devel, there are more developers in there.
<viewer|54513> cool, thanks for the tip
<BluesKaj> HI all
<heinzelmaenchen> hi everyone, I have a problem with kde on x220 and dockingstation. an external monitor is not working, xandr and bios setting was not working. any solutions?
<genii> heinzelmaenchen: FN-F7 key combo will cycle through multiple monitor configurations at a hardware level, might want to try it
<heinzelmaenchen> genii: nice, worked perfectly! thanks a lot, was looking for a solution for days! cheers!
<genii> heinzelmaenchen: Glad to assist :)
<heinzelmaenchen> hopefully this is it for now, had more problems with kubuntu than xubuntu and ubuntu, but it's worth it.
<sintre> good team of people that will help trouble shoot anything
<sintre> not all communities you can say that about
<sintre> hope to see you around :)
<rarity> hello
<rarity> I love kubuntu i think it's the ubuntu i will stick with :D
<sintre> glad to hear :)
<rarity> still setting up stuff. mostly the dvd support
<sintre> run into any problems just post em in the channel
<sintre> still work hours for alot of people but eventually somebody will come around to assist
<rarity> i think i can manage. i been useing open sorce ubuntu system's for a few month's now and learning the sudo command's well
<heinzelmaenchen> plasma ist by far the most beautiful environment... I was shocked how good it looks
#kubuntu 2017-03-09
<jimtendo-X540S> Hi guys, has anyone else here encountered issues on 16.04 when using an encrypted swap? For some reason, it seems that when my physical RAM starts to run out and the Swap RAM starts to be used, my PC becomes so slow that the cursor only updates every 10s or so. I usually just restart at this point.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> I have a black line on the left side of the desktop where I have a small panel.  How do I get rid of the black line?
<yossarianuk> hi - can you set dpi per monitor is you are using optimus/hybrid GPU (nvidia-prime)
<yossarianuk> as xrandr doesn't seem to work (on hybrid gpu systems / prime)
<yossarianuk> i.e with xrandr I see Screen 0 - which is the size of 2 displays combined. 'Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 3840 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384'
<yossarianuk> my laptop screen -> eDP-1-1 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 344mm x 194mm
<yossarianuk> and my monitor -> HDMI-1-2 connected 1920x1080+1920+0 531mm x 299mm
<yossarianuk> this does nothing -> xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --dpi 96
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sgrover> When I do "ip addr" I get a bunch of devices with identifiers like "br-b4f613d83403" - I'm wondering what these are.  I am running *buntu in a Virtual Box VM, so that explains the 3 veth* devices I see listed, but I don't know about the br-* devices.
<sgrover> These br-* devices have IP ranges close to my native network DHCP range, and I think they may be causing issues on the network...
<BluesKaj> sgrover, what ip are you trying to determine?
<Dragnslcr> Might be bridge devices that let your VM communicate with the network
<Dragnslcr> I use libvirt/kvm, and I don't see any bridge devices inside the VM, but I have the bridge device on the host
<sgrover> BluesKaj: I'm diagnosing a printer connection issue.  Seems my VM can no longer connect to the network printers - can't ping them even.  So working through identifying what is going on.
<sgrover> The host network is 111.21.84.0.  The br-devices are getting IPs like 111.20.84.0, 111.23.84.0, etc.
<sgrover> close enough to make me wonder if those IPs are being pulled from the host network somewhere, causing problems.
<sgrover> Dragnslcr: I had the VM network adapter in bridged mode, tried changing it to NAT and rebooted, still see those br-* devices.
<sgrover> Another factor though - I have Docker running in the guest *buntu system - it sets up it's own networking adapters/devices as well.
<BluesKaj> n clue about vm guest and docker
<BluesKaj> no
<sgrover> BluesKaj: np, I realize this is a little um.. specific... :)
<BluesKaj> personally i've never a found a vm works without proiblems so dual boot is my pefernce, a little less convenient perhaps, but I'll put up with it.
<Dragnslcr> sgrover- yeah, looks like an issue with the LAN. I wouldn't think that a VM system would assign IP addresses that aren't reserved local (normally 192.168.0.0, maybe 10.0.0.0).
<Dragnslcr> The system or boot logs in the VMs might have log lines for DHCP
<sgrover> Dragnslcr: turns out the br-* devices are created by Docker's networking support.  So they are a non-issue for my printer issue.  Now I know I can ignore those. :)
<sgrover> what sucks is that with Brother printers, you often get "br-*" devices or commands... can lead to confusion.
<Dragnslcr> Hooray for naming conflicts
<Dragnslcr> If you do go back to that addressing issue, /var/log/syslog should have info about DHCP requests, so you can reboot a VM and look for something like getting an address from the wrong DHCP server
<Zypres> my top app for kde is KDE connect.. It just works.. I hope that it gets more advanced. I also wish I writing sms could get full suport.. IDK why its not working on my systems..
<keithzg> Zypres: I'm jealous, KDE connect has never worked and seems likely never to work on the primary setup I'd want it to (which would require it going through a VPN, since at work some silly person has separated our WiFi from our main network)
 * keithzg is that silly person, for the record
<Walex> keithzg: VNC usually is fast enough
#kubuntu 2017-03-10
<lordievader> Good morning.
<IrcsomeBot> SHIVA GOPI was added by: SHIVA GOPI
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> How to install kubuntu on windows c drive
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> @BluesKaj, Hai
<BluesKaj> hey SHIVA GOPI , create an ext4 partition for Kubuntu with gparted live media , either cd or usb
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BluesKaj> SHIVA GOPI, that's if you want to dual boot  windows and kubuntu, if not then try a VM  like virtualbox
<BluesKaj> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<IrcsomeBot> <SHIVA GOPI> Yah Thank you 😊 very much
<Quantos> Hey guys, I'm having a hard time with the KDE Connection Manager/Editor
<Quantos> It's not remembering the password to my home Wi-Fi
<Quantos> I'm running KUbuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> Quantos, which wifi chip ?
<Quantos> I don't think it's the chip
<Quantos> It's fine once I enter irt
<Quantos> But when it reboots it forgets
<BluesKaj> i just need to know which chip and driver we're dealing with here
<Quantos> Okay, how do I check that
<sujith> Hi all. I am facing a small issue with my HDMI monitor connected to my laptop. It was working till yesterday. Today morning when I try to connect he HDMI cable to the laptop and in the monitor I see it as disconnected
<sujith> the xrandr output also does show that its disconnected
<sujith> when I try to set the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24151983/
<sujith> I am using kubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> Quantos, gotta reboot ...bbiab
<BluesKaj> Quantos:  lspci in the terminal , look for Network Controller: name beside 802.11bgn or something similar
<Quantos> Network Controller: Intel Corp Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)
<BluesKaj> Quantos:  maybe #linux-wireless can help you ...can't seem to find an example of your problem in my searches
<Quantos> Okay, thank you mang
<leeleezzz> I have issues with my torrent client.Is Ktorrent pretty good.
<diogenes_> leeleezzz, ktorrent is the best for me
<Linklink> reggaeTo seen drw
<reggaeTo> Linklink: Sorry, I haven't seen drw.
<Linklink> reggaeTo seen qwandor
<reggaeTo> Linklink: Sorry, I haven't seen qwandor.
<Linklink> reggaeTo seen kcroot_
<reggaeTo> Linklink: Sorry, I haven't seen kcroot_.
<Dragnslcr> Linklink- this isn't an appropriate channel for testing bots
<Linklink> reggaeTo seen Dragnslcr
<reggaeTo> Linklink: Dragnslcr was last seen in #kubuntu 37 seconds ago saying "Linklink- this isn't an appropriate channel for testing bots".
<Linklink> reggaeTo seen Dragnslcr
<reggaeTo> Linklink: Dragnslcr was last seen in #kubuntu 4 mins 42 seconds ago saying "Linklink- this isn't an appropriate channel for testing bots".
<Linklink> reggaeTo seen JLP_
<reggaeTo> Linklink: Sorry, I haven't seen JLP_.
<Linklink> reggaeTo seen joyceg
<reggaeTo> Linklink: Sorry, I haven't seen joyceg.
<mas886> I ask this here cause I don't even know where to ask this. Is there a reason why my system just stops resolving DNSs until I reboot it from time to time?
<Linklink> reggaeTo seen mas886
<reggaeTo> Linklink: mas886 was last seen in #kubuntu 1 mins 12 seconds ago saying "I ask this here cause I don't even know where to ask this. Is there a reason why my system just stops resolving DNSs until I reboot it from time to time?".
<acheronuk> !ops | Linklink
<ubottu> Linklink: Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer, rww, Unit193
<genii> Hm
<acheronuk> thx genii :)
<mas886> What's happening?
<genii> mas886: Someone put a bot in the channel that was pinging users
<mas886> Okay
<momken> Hello
<momken> My laptop (HP EliteBook 8470p) has a mobile-broadband 3G module (Sierra wireless HP un2430)
<momken> How could I connect to it in Kubuntu 16.04?
<momken> hello
<momken> I am back
#kubuntu 2017-03-11
<vault711> should i get kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jimtendo-X540S> Hi guys, has anyone else encountered a problem that, when using an encrypted swap, kswapd consumes a very high amount of CPU usage (in my case, 35%+)?
<BluesKaj> jimtendo-X540S, why an encrypted swap?
<jimtendo-X540S> BluesKaj: Kubuntu set it up by default when I installed Full Disk Encryption.
<jimtendo-X540S> BluesKah: As I understand, it's actually a good idea. Saves potentially sensitive information (passwords and keys) from being in the Swap partition in case the PC is ever lost.
<jimtendo-X540S> Readable in the swap partition*, sorry.
<BluesKaj> perhaps a swap file would use less cpu , and that can be encrypted too.
<jimtendo-X540S> BluesKaj: tried that unfortunately :( Still same issue.
<jimtendo-X540S> This computer becomes unusable as soon as the swap becomes active. It's only 4gb RAM with a 4gb Swap. Swappiness is only set to kick in when upto 90% ram is used, from memory.
<BluesKaj> jimtendo-X540S, my thinking is if the whole disk is encypted then tha data i in the swap file must be in encrypted form as well so if you use a n unencrypted swap then the data there is still encrypted
<BluesKaj> the swap file won't decrypt the data ...correct me if I'm wrong
<jimtendo-X540S> BluesKaj: Umm... that's an interesting thought. Not sure if it's correct or not, but it might be? Can anyone else confirm this?
<BluesKaj> well, guess you could always google :-)
<jimtendo-X540S> Either way, to get around this issue, I might just use a swap unencrypted for now... I don't necessarily have anything that is that sensitive, just prefer to follow best practises if I can.
<jimtendo-X540S> I'll take a look now, thank you for your help! Appreciate it!
<BluesKaj> jimtendo-X540S, let us know what you find out
<jimtendo-X540S> BluesKaj: I don't think that's the case, unfortunately :(
<jimtendo-X540S> http://askubuntu.com/questions/313564/why-encrypt-the-swap-partition
<BluesKaj> jimtendo-X540S, oddly enough their expalanation makes no sense to me , how does the data become decrypted in swap ?
<jimtendo-X540S> I think going in it encryptes and going out it decrypts... so I can imagine there should be a bit of a performance hit there.. but I feel confident that the performance hit I'm getting is unusual... it's insanely slow (I usually just reboot as soon as my swap is activated - it's quicker than waiting for anything to respond)
<Guest88415> bigithepi
<BluesKaj> jimtendo-X540S, the encryptioon key could be stored in swap, which to me is like winning the lottery...what are the odds , but that's the reason...not a very likely scenario, but that's what the experts over at ##linux just expalined to me
<pierre_> hy
<pierre_> bien ou bien
<user|24769> hi!
<user|24769> how are you?
<gorgen> hi.. i m  kubuntu user
<gorgen> from sweden
<user|24769> today i traing iinstall lubuntu for the first time! I think it is very powerfull solution for old netbook
<user|24769> hi gorgen!
<user|24769> I'm from Italy!
<user|24769> *training
<gorgen> i prefer xubuntu for old laptops,  like the mac interface look
<gorgen> but lubuntu works fine to
#kubuntu 2017-03-12
<steve__> Under KInfocenter -> Graphical Information ->  X-Server lists " Screen #0                (Default Screen)".   How can I change the Default Screen?
<steve__> I have 3 monitors connected via Display Port, KDE flips out when I turn on my monitors.
<steve__> KDE 5.7.5     Kubuntu 16.10
<steve__> Using Kernel driver "radeon" and "ast"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<seeit> what would cause an account to be unavailable to login if I did not delete it explicitly?
<BluesKaj> seeit, never heard of that before
<seeit> me either, I recall seeing the login name at the kde login about 4-5 days ago
<seeit> but it is no longer there
<seeit> the home directory is still there however
<BluesKaj> what does your terminal prompt show ?
<seeit> what do you mean? at login? or in konsole?
<BluesKaj> or /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<BluesKaj> konsole
<BluesKaj> konsole=terminal
<seeit> my hosts is pretty extensive with a lot of ad,malwre, and fakenews blocks
<seeit> also social media
<BluesKaj> why?
<seeit> why not?
<BluesKaj> never heard of using /etc/hosts being used to block urls
<seeit> using it to block domains and point them to 0.0.0.0
<BluesKaj> anyway does your konsole prompt show your username?
<seeit> yes, my username is there it's another account that is missing
<BluesKaj> aha
<seeit> the account is listed in /etc/passwd too
<BluesKaj> well then i have no idea
<seeit> yup there one day, gone the next
<waka> waka
<waka> waka
<waka> waka
<incibus> TÜ
<incibus> Türk var mı?
<marcinsky> hi
#kubuntu 2018-03-05
<shags> i will get this figured out sooner or later
<shags> how do i see whoi is here\
<fareast> any reason for not mapping the flag key to the kde menu?
<claydoh> it is for me, on Plasma 5.12, Kubuntu 17.10. It was not in older Plasma versions, as it is used as a modifier key, iirc
<lordievader1> Good morning
<user|4486> Hey
<jasa_pijat_JOGJA> heyho
<user|4486> Can I get some help not directly related to kubuntu?
<user|4486> Im downloading it, to maybe try and solve my problem, but I have another one :thinking:
<mendigo> anyone else? =(
<mendigo> :thinking:
<user|2890> Hey, someone?
<lordievader> user|2890: Just ask your question.
<CoJaBo> lol.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<betalectic> hi
#kubuntu 2018-03-06
<bodangly> Strange bug with Ubuntu 17.10 and 5.11.95 KDE Plasma. I also had this problem with a non-beta version of KDE though. Basically my application launcher starts acting funny, and won't open the menu. Alt+F2 still works to run things though
<bodangly> It will be working fine but then suddenly stop working, whether I click the icon or press the super key. It MAY be related to going to sleep mode (its a laptop)
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> you might ask in #plasma during euro-daytime, bodangly
<valorie> I assume that you can run the launcher from a konsole and see what's happening and they can guide you about how to do that
<bodangly> sure I'll try during euro daytime, thanks
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<cojack> BluesKaj: yo dude
<BluesKaj> hi cojack , Im no dude , just an old retired guy
<IrcsomeBot2> Cinci was added by: Cinci
<IrcsomeBot2> <Cinci> https://t.me/spacepumpers
<freech> Hello Kubuntu guys !
<freech> It's been several times that we try to use the OEM mode in Kubuntu
<freech> to sell preinstalled Pcs With Kubuntu but it fails a lot
<freech> is this a known problem on 16.04.3 ?
<freech> THX
<acheronuk> this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1447144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config forgets to update /etc/sddm.conf" [High,Triaged]
<freech> I have to say
<freech> that we have nbeed using Ubuntu oem-config with sucess on 16.04
<freech> But now that some clients wants Kubuntu it fails at first start in oem-mode
<acheronuk> freech: yes, as ubuntu does not use sddm as kubuntu does, if it is the same bug I just linked
<freech> thanks acheronuk
<acheronuk> hoping that will be solved for 18.04 LTS
<freech> the client says that right after he entered his password choice , he got a black screen
<freech> it's a machine with Nvidia Driver installe ( Nvidia 1050 ti laptop )
<freech> it seems the bug you are refering would cause the next reboot to fail
<acheronuk> right. could be something else then. can you report a bug with as much info as you have?
<freech> But thanks that helps
<freech> anyway
<freech> Yes i ll open the bug anyway
<freech> Shall i open it against kubuntu-ppa ? or oem-config-kde ?
<genii> Package name
<acheronuk> yep
<freech> yep but as we just get a blackscreen
<freech> let's say oem-config-kde then
<freech> Do you have an idea how we could finish the install anyway ?
<freech> I just want through a root shell
<freech> to get out of the oem mode
<freech> and create a user
<acheronuk> not right now. I would have to dig into exactly where it had got to. the oem install in this respect may not differ from ubuntu (black screen aside), so maybe peeps on #ubuntu can help
<freech> Thx
<IrcsomeBot2> <Cinci> https://t.me/spacepumpers
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun ^^^
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> done.
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk just message me what is spam and I will.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun the bitcoin spammer above
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Cinci if you share spam again we will ban you.
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Thank you!
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> thanks.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Cinci> https://t.me/spacepumpers
<genii> ahoneybun: ^
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun ^
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> fixed and banned
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> cheers
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Thanks for the watchful eyes @acheronuk
<memphisto> hi. on work i use docking station, when ever i put the laptop on sleep while on docking station and wake it up i get a black screen with curosr
<memphisto> does anyone know a workaround/fix for this
<memphisto> is this support channel?
<acheronuk> yes, but it depends on people being around and who know possible solutions. A more non time sensitive place to ask may be https://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<memphisto> thanks acheronuk
<memphisto> i need ideas, cause im out of them
<memphisto> i'm now thinking of loginctl to unlock from cli and hopefully get the kde back untouched
<memphisto> but i won't know that until i get to work tomorrow
<memphisto> and test
<insayne> Hello
<insayne> Is there a way to get Realtek AC97 to work ?
<JonelethIrenicus> do we have a img writer
<yes> ..
<oem> yo
#kubuntu 2018-03-07
<owner_> anyone know why when I hit my uefi reset cmos button on the back of my case I get the ubuntu efi boot option in the bios but after I restart again it is gone?
<owner_> I am trying to get the dual boot option going it works fine with grub first go around then gone back to windows boot loader
<owner_> I suppose I could put ubuntu into the windows 10 boot loader somehow.
<owner_> could someone please send me an instruction
<owner_> I think there was a way to rewrite the bcd with the linux boot in a program under windows but I think it was depreciated with uefi
<owner_> also I have secure boot off
<owner_> easybcd?
<owner_> does it work now?
<fareast> you guys get those message?
<zxq9> fareast/owner: Are you still on in any form?
<co_cari_kerja_bu> is anyone here
<hateball> !ask | co_cari_kerja_bu
<ubottu> co_cari_kerja_bu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordievader> Good morning
<chan201> hi
<lordievader> 👋
<chan201> hi
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<lakitu> i notice you guys package firefox with kubuntu - big thanks
<lakitu> good ethics at mozilla, from what i know of
<fareast> is there a way to get an applications icon on the desktop?
<lakitu> drag & drop, if your desktop is set to desktop/folder view layout
<lakitu> sometime's i've had to play with the file properties, to get certain programs (e.g. jar files, etc) to run properly
<lakitu> on the created icon
<lakitu> sometimes*
<lakitu> i meant to type
<fareast> I am trying to dual boot someone help guide me I am pretty tech savy.
<fareast> win 10 uefi and ubuntu uefi don't play, if I go ubuntu legacy will I have better chance and keeping the bios from borking?
<mr-rich> I haven't dual booted in 20 years ...
<fareast> I am even running on separate drives
<fareast> well congrats
<fareast> I don't just work on linux machines
<fareast> I use them all
<fareast> even android
<mr-rich> You could try VBox instead ...
<mr-rich> run both at the same time ... sorta
<fareast> well yeah
<fareast> but as far as native hardware running and not vm you have to boot it.
<fareast> I am trying to unleash the animal.
<mr-rich> Laptop?
<fareast> no
<fareast> workstation
<fareast> I just can't believe someone hasn't made a hack to bypass the ms efi write back to the bios yet
<fareast> I am going to google it.
<mr-rich> Never tried to dual boot on uefi ... heard it can be nasty ...
<fareast> yeah well ms drops their lock in there.
<fareast> as soon as their os gains control of your bios
<fareast> only way of getting back to linux is cmos reset to factory setup
<mr-rich> Boot Ununtu and run Win10 as a VM ... problem solved ... :)
<fareast> luckily i have a button that does that on the back of the case
<fareast> no that isn't a solution
<fareast> I need full headroom for both os
<fareast> depending on what is going on.
<mr-rich> is for me ... :)
<mr-rich> I have 4 computers ... Only 1 runs M$ ... a cheap laptop ... 2 run Linux and 1 Mac ....
<mr-rich> Bill can byte me ... :)
<fareast> oh god
<fareast> here is the solution
<fareast> set a password in your bios so ms can't access it
<fareast> simple
<fareast> imma try it and report back
<fareast> nothing works
<fareast> ms is just evil
<fareast> you can't dual boot uefi at least not on this system
<fareast> someone said lenovo had a lockout with the password
<fareast> prolly cause lenovo bios is built for nasa
<fareast> and they run fedora
<fareast> as far as using this bcdedit /set "{bootmgr}" path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<fareast> which changes the windows boot to point to grub that just gives you a black screen now
<fareast> like they have killed it with a if then statement or something
<fareast> so the only solution would be boot legacy then change back to uefi if going back into windows
<fareast> well well
#kubuntu 2018-03-08
<fareast> Ok I am running linux for the first time in a long time since mandrake and I have this laptop for me dad. Just typing like crazy on irc trying to break in the keyboard that was shipped here from china. Luckily I found me a spare battery from an old craptop that crashed and it was 100% good so I am recalibrating it. As far as a good web radio program do they make any that are easy to use with minimal setup?
<fareast> I think if he were to be able to listen to radio stations on this thing he would be incredibly happy.
<fareast> So much had to be done to get this thing working again, a new hard drive, a new battery, a new keyboard, a bios update. The list just on and on add linux into the package and you have a good bit of work.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<markus_d> Hy everyone
<markus_d> I try to connect to a vpn network
<markus_d> I get this error: the vpn service 'org.freedesktop.networkmanager.openswan' was not installed
<markus_d> What can I do?
<markus_d> the package network-manager-openvpn is installed
<markus_d> So what package do I need to install?
<markus_d> I got samba shares working today. So the vpn is my last issue to never need windows again :)
<BluesKaj> markus_d, not sure , but strongswan might help
<BluesKaj> IPsec protocol vpn?
<markus_d> As I see it strongswan needs a certificate file. We have a PSK only
<markus_d> We use Sonicwall. No clue if this is ipsec
<BluesKaj> this might be relevant https://www.sonicwall.com/en-us/support/knowledge-base/170503424887880
<markus_d> I tried with netextender software. The software runs but does not connect. It seems they use 2 difefrent clients. On windows the client we use is named Global VPN client
<phoenix_firebrd> where is the kubuntu 18.04 beta 1 iso?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-bionic-beaver-18-04-beta-1-testing...all you need to do is google it
<BluesKaj> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-bionic-beaver-18-04-beta-1-testing/
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I already checked the link you gave when I first saw in planetkde.org post. But the iso are missing
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: got it
<phoenix_firebrd> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/387/builds/167653/downloads
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, good luck, I'm running it fine here myself
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: you have intel graphics or nvidia or amd?
<BluesKaj> nvidia GT520 gpu
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ok, can you tell me the i965-va-driver package version?
<BluesKaj> it's not gamer card, but sufficient for my needs
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: There is a but in the intel va driver version 1.8.x, and in version 2.0.0 vp9 profiles are missing in libva. The problems are gone in 2.1.x. I am eager to know if the current driver version is 2.1.x in 18.04 beta 1
<phoenix_firebrd> *bug
<BluesKaj> look here, i guess  https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<hateball> phoenix_firebrd: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/i965-va-driver
<lordievader> !info i965-va-driver bionic
<ubottu> i965-va-driver (source: intel-vaapi-driver): VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.0+dfsg1-1 (bionic), package size 416 kB, installed size 2280 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj, hateball, lordievader thanks
<bschindler> Hi - I'm on kubuntu 16.04 and was told that 16.04.4 was released which supposedly contains kernel 4.13 - the auto update however did not suggest this update to me (I'm still on 4.4). Is this update supposed to happen automatically?
<hateball> !hwe | bschindler
<ubottu> bschindler: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hateball> I *think* it should happen automatically tho... but if you apply HWE then you get 4.13
<bschindler> ok, thx, let me do that then
<markus_d> Steam Client is not working on the new kubuntu. Did anybody find a solution for this?
<hateball> markus_d: do you mean 18.04? Then support is in #ubuntu+1
<markus_d> hateball: I got it working not with the client from their site but with the installed from the distro
<hateball> Well distro packages are all that's supported here anyhow
<dubis> Hello Kmail search does nt work ?  KMail version 5.2.3 I facing from this problem log times with many version now
<dubis> where could I find any help ?
<hateball> dubis: well, here, but it is usually quite idle
<hateball> dubis: you could also ask over in #kde
<hateball> dubis: I personally do not use KMail so I have no help to offer
<dubis> @hateball Thaks
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<hateball> dubis: there's also those forums ^
<Guest22476> Hi guys! How can I integrate am appimage into the menu? I want to find it by typing!
<Guest22476> Hi guys! How can I integrate am appimage into the menu? I want to find the appimage by typing!
<chelesout> hi all
<chelesout> hi brothers, hi sisters, hi ?
<zxq9> hi :-)
<chaotix> hello.  in dolphin 17.12.2, i changed some of my folder icons using right-click>properties.  now i seem to be unable to undo it, so now the only way those folders' icons can be changed is by using right click>properties.  changing the theme wont work.  how do i revert to the way it was before i did that?
 * acheronuk looks
<acheronuk> if he had stayed I could have told him to remove the .directory file in the folder
#kubuntu 2018-03-09
<lordievader> Good morning
<Blueskaj> 'Morning folks
<proctrap> hi, under nvidia KMail & Okular are getting pixelated font scaling, any ideas ?
<proctrap> Kmail for example: he menu for Folders & the email list works fine, but the mail content window, including the header is completely pixelated ( as if zooming into a jpg text )
<proctrap> on my integrated intel graphics, I don't have this problem
<proctrap> (using nvidia driver 390.25 )
<BluesKaj> ahh Optimus hybrid gpu system I bet
<BluesKaj> proctrap, ^
<BluesKaj> assume you have nvidia-prime installed, proctrap
<proctrap> BluesKaj: yes
<proctrap> ( although sadly the graphics performance under nvidia isn't that good -.- at least full opengl / cuda support)
<proctrap> in firefox & every other application it looks okay, but in kmail I can't get it to non pixeling
<proctrap> and ocular pixelates when you're zooming a little bit, which is totally fine under intel
<proctrap> [ Force Fonts DPI 112 | Display Scale 1.2 ]
<BluesKaj> dpi 112 , isn't that a little high for a laptop ?
<BluesKaj> default is usually 96 dpi ...best to set the resolutiuon or your fonts a bit higher instead
<proctrap> where can I increase the font resolution ?
<proctrap> I'm using a high dpi setting to force bigger fonts, otherwise the scaling goes awkward
<hateball> proctrap: alt+space, search fonts
<BluesKaj> systemsettings fonts
<proctrap> so, just increase the size of all of them ?
<proctrap> that's messy and I've tried that once
<proctrap> as I don't see a "resolution" option, just size
<BluesKaj> proctrap, correction: system settings>appearance>fonts
<proctrap> yes
<proctrap> but there is no "resolution" option
<BluesKaj> proctrap, which Kubuntu OS are you running?
<proctrap> all I can do, is to manuall increase every font size by at least 2
<proctrap> KUbuntu 17.10
<BluesKaj> resolution is in system settings>monitor and display
<proctrap> I'm not sure I get you
<proctrap> I can increase the display scaling
<proctrap> but then all my fonts are still as tiny as I started with
<proctrap> so I can't read anything
<proctrap> display resolution is on max, as per default full HD
<BluesKaj> did you try to increase the fonts in system settings>fonts
<BluesKaj> ?
<proctrap> so you mean increasing all font sizes ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<proctrap> I'
<proctrap> ve tried that once, but it was really messy to override verything manually
<proctrap> gonna reboot
<BluesKaj> no need to reboot
<proctrap> it seems like konversation is using the biggest font ?! looks like a headline now
<BluesKaj> just konversations fonts can be set with in the app itself
<BluesKaj> think this guy isn't too familiar with kde/plasma
<proctrap> ok so this was kind of getting the same result as with a higher DPI scaling seting
<proctrap> now everything looks like when I started this conversation
<proctrap> but KMail  message window is still a pixelated thing
<BluesKaj>  konversations fonts can be set with in the app itself
<proctrap> https://s14.postimg.org/jrsidgupt/Screenshot_20180309_123246.png
<proctrap> no zooming
<BluesKaj> look in settings>configure konversation>fonts
<proctrap> so the issue is still here, kmail/okular have messed up fonts for content
<proctrap> BluesKaj: after a reboot konversation is fine now
<proctrap> but the initial problem: KMail & Okular having messed up font scaling under Nvidia is still there
<proctrap> see my screenshot
<proctrap> the ui (to the left) is completely fine, but the message window (see header & message) is pixelated
<proctrap> and this is only happening under nvidia
<BluesKaj> well dunno much about kmail since i don't use it
<BluesKaj> but your screenshot doesn't show in that url
<proctrap> https://postimg.org/image/7px4jblh9/
<proctrap> works in private mode here also
<BluesKaj> ok I see it now
<proctrap> same thing with okular, text rendering is off
<BluesKaj> which nvidia gpu ?
<proctrap> BluesKaj: GTX 965M
<BluesKaj> ok, that uses the 390 alright
<proctrap> ? some specification
<proctrap> argh now I've to increase the font for other programs, seems like the DPI switch was a fast although apparently messy trick
<BluesKaj> it's the general driver for most non legacy nvidias atm
<hateball> proctrap: are you using any form of hinting for your fonts?
<hateball> using full hinting I've had some weird rendering issues
<proctrap> hateball: not that I would know about, and I can't find that under fonts
<proctrap> it's not just fonts
<proctrap> it's like everything that seems to be "direct" rendered or something like that
<proctrap> the logout/shutdown  screen for example is also pixelated
<proctrap> from the logos to the fonts
<proctrap> or the display scaling option
<proctrap> https://postimg.org/image/rr1gmcril/
<proctrap> https://postimg.org/image/wpoz0y871/
<proctrap> [ click on view image for non scaled view ]
<proctrap> I don't know the architecture exactly but that looks like some stuff is rendered differently (prob. X11 vs KWin ?! )
<proctrap> and for example X11 is messing up scaling
<BluesKaj> kwin uses X11
<proctrap> yes but does stuff on it's own IIRC
<scanning_please> loving my kubuntu .. hating its relationship to my hp printer scanner
<scanning_please> i got my printer to print using the generic (en) drivers and giving it an ip on the local network
<scanning_please> now i am trying to get scanlite or simple scan to  see the scanner
<scanning_please> scanlite throws and error before i get a chance to add and settings to it
<scanning_please> opening the selected scanner faild
<BluesKaj> yeah i have thr HP envy 4500 all-in-one printer/scanner ...haven't found any app yet that works in scan mode , even the hplip-3.17.11.run driver doesn't do anything except print
<proctrap> BluesKaj: found the culprit
<proctrap> display scaling is completely broken for nvidia
<proctrap> without it everythign works
<proctrap> but I'll get back to font DPI enforcement, as some java applications are just too tiny without it
<scanning_please> when i go to the hp site for my printer they send me into a linux black hole that says its all in hplip unless it isnt and then screw you
<scanning_please> guess i should have verified the device with linux before i bought it
<scanning_please> laser jet pro mfp m125nw
<BluesKaj> not here, I downloaded the driver from sourceforge link which is provided by HP
<proctrap> another question: I want to run a script as root on login
<proctrap> there are countless answers, my problem: the solution with /etc/pam.d/login does not work under Kubuntu
<proctrap> (it does not work with the KDE login to be precise, virtual terminal works fine)
<proctrap> I am still figuring out if I can achieve the same with systemd, but afaik systemd doesn't know anything about user logins
<proctrap> (graphical)
<proctrap> ok so I managed to use ~/.config/autostart-scripts but what I need is "/shutdown-scripts"
<proctrap> ok found it, all these legacy folders from which various programs read stuff are a mess
<IrcsomeBot2> WossMan was added by: WossMan
<yuriy> hello. i moved yesterday config file with "mv" command, but i thought i made "cp" and did ovverride my important server config...
<yuriy> i tried extundelete, but it doesnt help
<valorie> yuriy: cp it back?
#kubuntu 2018-03-10
<loner269> hi
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<nemo_> anyone out there???
<Saint_Philomena> Sorry about the question but... I'm try to change the dns and some configurations in networkd manager like dns and other stuff... but kubuntu dont allow me to save the options... if i make one new connection like openvpn it is ok but not with default wired connnection... someone know how can i resolve this...? i think I'm not the only one to have this problem https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72529-Network-Manager-bug
<BluesKaj_> Saint_Philomena, do your DNS edits in systemd/resolved.conf.  remove # infront of DNS and the mameserver IP there
<BluesKaj_> add the nameserver there
<Saint_Philomena> ‎BluesKaj_ is not only the dns... it is the ipv4 ipv6 it dont allow me to save nathing
<BluesKaj_> usually IPv4and6 are setup as enabled or disabled int he ]
<BluesKaj_> router settings
<BluesKaj_> if you're a home user, otherwise it could be a network admin problem
<Saint_Philomena> no the router is fine i have internet connection... i'm talking here with kubuntu... but i ussually change the dns because i have censure in my country some websites... and put manual ip address this things... and the save button simple dont save the settings
<Saint_Philomena> change mac address disable ipv6 , change dns set manual ip.... nathing... it dont save
<Saint_Philomena> the "apply" button don show the ok dont save... i dont know
<Saint_Philomena> but if i try to put some other connection like openvpn the ok and apply button it works in network manager...
<BluesKaj_> sometimes changing the interfaces file settings rather than even using network manager will work
<Saint_Philomena> and... how i do that? :x
<BluesKaj_> I use openvpn without network manager
<Saint_Philomena> openvpn is just one exemple to say that everything is fine... just the default wired connection dont know
<Saint_Philomena> only wired connection is not working
<BluesKaj_> there are lot of "how to" pages on the net about setting up static ip on lan without network manager
<Saint_Philomena> ok i will try it thank you
<BluesKaj_> normally the settings are entered in /etc/network/interfaces
<Saint_Philomena> i will search there thank you
<Saint_Philomena> oh no... lol kubuntu crash :x everything block. thanks for the help. reboot. :)
<Saint_Philomena> ‎BluesKaj_ i delete the default kubuntu wired connection and add one new connection and now it is working
<hegemon8> hello everyone.
<Saint_Philomena> hi hegemon8
<hegemon8> Saint_Philomena: hey there :)
<hegemon8> oh BluesKaj_is here too :) long time no see :)
<Saint_Philomena> Dont know is this is happend to someone else... if we shoud report like one bug... :x
<BluesKaj_> Saint_Philomena, good to hear
<hegemon8> anyone here is into 'sound'... more like know how to make yamaha psr-340 work with 16.04? everyone sooner or later seem to make their keyboards work... well, i'm 'unlucky' one...
<Saint_Philomena> now my system crash again... i can even open the start menu... and after the grub update my grub get crazy and i stiill need to put the dns working lol... oh no.. :x reboot. :|
<BluesKaj_> hey hegemon8
<hegemon8> how are You BluesKaj_?
<BluesKaj_> I'm ok hegemon8, and you?
<hegemon8> grand, just another approach to yamaha, i refuse to install windows to make it play...
<hegemon8> so i do struggle a bit on it :)
<hegemon8> but good, overall thanks :)
<BluesKaj_> I'm not much good on instrument connections/inputs to soundcards
<hegemon8> well, sure BluesKaj_ neither am i, just when you kave to... you try to learn, right?:)
<BluesKaj_> yup
<hegemon8> on #opensourcemusicans guy tries to help me now a bit, damn, god bless :)
<cywork> hello
<Peter2469> I downloaded kubuntu and it does not connect the the internet by ethernet, what can i do to fix this?
<Peter2469> to
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> @Peter2469, You may want to opent the the internet connections and remove the default eth connection then re-add it.  Earlier today some reported vpn or dns issues with the default connection and removing/readding fixed.
<kurtwavingahappy> @search danger close
<IrcsomeBot2> Emanuele was added by: Emanuele
#kubuntu 2018-03-11
<alejandro> d
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Kali_Yuga> hello I installed ubuntu 16.04 + kubuntu-desktop with the backports ppa... everythings fine so far besides when I boot my laptop which is connected to a second screen. my laptop turns off and is in some kind of suspension & the power light is blinking. I have to restart and leave the lid half open and hope the screen comes on :/ ... I changed "when laptop lid is closed" to do nothing. but I still have
<Kali_Yuga> this issue.
<luiza> OI
<IrcsomeBot> Priyanshu Pandey was added by: Priyanshu Pandey
<IrcsomeBot> <ajyotirmay> I was trying out the Beta build of Kubuntu 18.04 LTS and I faced the same issue I faced earlier with 17.10. When resizing any window, there are times when it will flicker. It's random, and switching compositing backend to  openGL 3 didn't help either. … Using Xrender helped in removing the flicker, but then everything started to tear. Even when I forced full screen repaints, the tearing wouldn't stop. … I don't know if it's a X
<IrcsomeBot> issue or something with KDE. I own a hardwared powered by an Intel B920 Pentium chip with no dedicated graphics. … This issue wasn't there in 16.04, and if there's anything I can do to generate more technical report, do let me know.
<erin-forever> Hi, there!  Itl ooks like my Muon software is absent from my system, how do I re-establish?
<hegemon8> mean muon package manager?
<erin-forever> yes
<hegemon8> sudo apt install muon
<erin-forever> will the repositories likely not be lost?
<hegemon8> it uses same repositories as rest of system
<hegemon8> so should be same repos you have using apt or apt-get
<erin-forever> thank you
<hegemon8> i always liked synaptic on gnome... i just... don't like gnome ^^ so since muon came to live i was using the hell out of that, then it was abandoned a bit, but recently it got new friends that updated stuff and works fine since
<hegemon8> cause discover... idea is good, but well, pretty but freezes...
<hegemon8> all tho muon sometimes don't like typing too fast package name too :)
<hegemon8> anyways, it should work fine, so - enjoy :)
<erin-forever> unable to locate package muon
<hegemon8> what version You're at?
<hegemon8> oh, wait, i know, i know that one :)
<hegemon8> it may be in multiverse repository, that isn't on my default
<hegemon8> by*
<erin-forever> 16.04 LTS
<hegemon8> same as mine
<erin-forever> :-)
<hegemon8> so lets assume Your multiverse repo isn't 'on'
<hegemon8> http://www.ocsmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/discover-settings-sources-visual-bugs.png
<hegemon8> graphical way to turn it on is to go to 'my fav' discover
<hegemon8> then click settings (bottom left)
<hegemon8> on top-left of right side window there is "More..." button
<hegemon8> and once clicked - Software sources
<hegemon8> there should be multiverse sources there somewhere for You to click
<erin-forever> the favorites menu does not have an icon for muon
<hegemon8> (if there will be 2 entries, one will have Source Code in name or so, skip that one if you have 2)
<hegemon8> cause You need to add it to favorites with right click and add to favorites
<hegemon8> how sysnem know its your fav otherwise?:) its not google, it doesn't know :)
<hegemon8> did you add the repositories and managed to get that muon working?
<erin-forever> no, i'm struggling a bit with the fav thing
<hegemon8> You can do it that way if can't find yourself in options in gui
<hegemon8> sudo apt-add-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update
<hegemon8> then sudo apt install muon
<hegemon8> well, to add a program to favorites in default kubuntu 'start menu', just navigate to the app, right click on it and select 'add to favorites'
<hegemon8> thats all
<hegemon8> ... but to add muon to favorites it is good to install it first...
<hegemon8> just saying ;P
<erin-forever> the install is making progress after update...
<hegemon8> ah, then should do fine, let me know after, if something, i'm here
<erin-forever> ok then
<hegemon8> all tho if someone smarter want to trim in, feel free
<erin-forever> i will
<hegemon8> sure, np
<erin-forever> hegemon8 - I got muon back and runnin!g
<hegemon8> ah, great, i assume fresh install?
<erin-forever> yes, must be
<erin-forever> thanks
<hegemon8> well if You're not RMS's direct relative, You may like mp3 and all, do yourself a favor and install 'restricted codecs and extras" with: sudo apt install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<hegemon8> should give You java, fonts, codecs etc. handy in one meta-package
<hegemon8> (or just find it in muon since You've got it working). Anyways, glad it worked for You
<Arthur_D> why does baloo_file_extractor take up 9 GB of memory?
<hegemon8> it tend to happen in older versions of plasma
<hegemon8> Arthur_D: what version You're on?
<Arthur_D> 5.10.5
<hegemon8> was on 5.12 on alpha kubu 18.04, now on 5.8.8 with 16.04 kubu... but my issues with baloo were on kubuntu 16.10?... idk... there is some results in google, hard to say, i'm no expert, and i don't use much of indexing features... hmm...
<Arthur_D> I'm on 17.10
<hegemon8> not a solution, but if You like to turn it off, arch wiki (as it does) have some handy info...
<hegemon8> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193169
<hegemon8> https://community.kde.org/Baloo/Debugging
<hegemon8> and that may come in handy... sorry, not expert on that, i could mess on my system and try things, but thats as much as i can recommend others to try...
<Arthur_D> thanks for the help hegemon8 :)
<hegemon8> Arthur_D: no mention (and i mean it^^ - didn't help much)
<hegemon8> last time i had that issue, i've got rid off indexing :) (disabled it)  so not really a solution to Your problem (but when tried to uninstall baloo, half of kde was packing bags to go with it
<hegemon8> so killed process, disabled it from some online guide and i've called it good. Sorry couldn't help more
<hegemon8> plus few interesting links and answers here https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/723fzj/wtf_is_this_baloo_going_krazy/
#kubuntu 2019-03-04
<fructose> Is there a way to get the Plasma clock to show the long date without the year?
<thiam> Hello guys
<IrcsomeBot1> <drf5g6t7nhjmk9f> Fwd from https://telegram.marketing: ⚜️tgMember®TelegramMarketing … ```Software, Tools, Robot, ... … ```🔸tg Bulk Sender … 🔹tg Group Scraper … 🔸tg Advertising software … 🔹tg Channel real subcribers … 🔸tg Fake member adder … ➰tg Thunder Software … Copy telegram group members from public and private link, username, phone, ... … 📢Ttg Adrenaline … automatic detect group link and join fo
<IrcsomeBot1> view … Increase Channel and Group with Fake Member and Fake View. Without extra cost … ```and etc , ...  … ```website … 31.220.48.156 … telegram.marketing
<IrcsomeBot1> Idoytea was added by: Idoytea
<IrcsomeBot1> <Idoytea> Hallo … I am trying boot liveCD kubuntu but stuck on boot with strip sign, I was try nomodeset and acpi off … I am using asus x453 with HDD MBR, itel celleron + intel HD and 2GB ram
<tomreyn> Idoytea: still there?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Idoytea> @tomreyn, Yes
<tomreyn> 2GB isn't a lot, may not be anough for kubuntu
<tomreyn> maybe lubuntu or something would make your system happier
<IrcsomeBot1> <Idoytea> @tomreyn, My laptop installed mint mate 19.1 not problem with 2 GB
<tomreyn> ubuntu mate would also work, i guess
<tomreyn> but that's not kde
<tomreyn> generally, we only support kubuntu, so ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop package installed (and thus a kde desktop), here.
<tomreyn> i can only find Asus X453MA, not X453
<IrcsomeBot1> <Idoytea> @tomreyn, yes 453ma
<IrcsomeBot1> <Idoytea> I also tried live CDs for KDEneon results as well and stuck on logo, but I am tried linux mint KDE runing normally
<tomreyn> maybe they build their cd's differently
<tomreyn> i think there is some zram option you can pass to make it boot on low spec hardware. but i don't rmeember the exact setting and can't seem to find it
<tomreyn> what you can do is install a minimal server, and then install the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<IrcsomeBot1> <Idoytea> even though I really want to use kubuntu, maybe I will try another distro
<tomreyn> IrcsomeBot1: see tzhe above workaround i suggested
<tomreyn> Idoytea: ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <Idoytea> @tomreyn, where do I start? Or I just install it?
<tomreyn> Idoytea: you make sure you have an ethernet (wired) network connection, then install ubuntu-server, then reboot and login and "sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop"
<IrcsomeBot1> <Idoytea> @tomreyn, Yesterday I am try install kubuntu desktop on linux mint but setting KDE not installed then I remove KDE again
<tomreyn> i see
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @Idoytea, This may be helpful: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY83eBpnivc
<lordievader> Good morning
<isomari> greetings, even though I have set "offer shutdown options" on systemsettings5, I still don't have any option for desktop right-click->leave other than logout. What am I missing?
<oliverl> @all Does somebody got a RX 590 graphics card working under Kubuntu 18.04.2 with Kernel 4.18?
<oliverl> Without using either "nomodeset" or "amdgpu.dpm=0" as kenel parameter I only get a blank screen
<oliverl> I tried Padokas ppa as well as the oibaf ppa. Also the original AMD drivers do not build
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Does Kubuntu have a Matrix channel?
<lordievader> Anarchotaoist: Yes and no. This IRC channel is bridged to Matrix: #kubuntu:kde.org or #freenode_#kubuntu:matrix.org
 * lordievader waves from Matrix
<DanaKil> hello, I'm trying the Serializer component. I have an object with a "Contact" entity as a propert and so, my serialized json is something like:
<DanaKil> {"friend":{"id":2, "name": ... }
<DanaKil> but when I unserialize it, the id of my deserialized object is still "null"
<DanaKil> "name" and the other properties are good. Any id why my id is not set in the unserialized Contact data ?
<DanaKil> oups oups, wrong channel of course, sorry guys :)
<Katnip> in konsole, when i enter something, even sudo, it keeps adding an 's' on the end and i cannot rid of it. any clue on this?
<RustyRaptor> Hi
<RustyRaptor> What is the current equivalent to gksudo in KDE?
<RustyRaptor> I tried kdesudo and kdesu but neither are working and neither show up in apt search
<RustyRaptor> I do see kde-cli-tools but they are installed.
<mort> hey - I changed my locale to be in the "region" en_US, but with british (en_GB) numbers/time/measurement, and norwegian currency. As a result, the various env vars (LANG, LC_TIME, LC_MEASUREMENT, etc.) are set mostly correctly - but LC_ALL is set to en_US, which overwrites all the other options. What's going on here?
<Guest62934> hi
<HP> hi
<fer_> '
<walsulla> need help setting up dual monitor in Kubuntu  18.04.1
<walsulla> ?
<walsulla> when I look into settings -->display ..I dont see my monitors listed
<user|18732> Dear friends,
<user|18732> since I installed Kubuntu 18.04 on my DELL E5450, the SD Card Reader does not work.
<user|18732> After several trials (installing the newest Kernel) at least for lspci prints out my SD card reader
<user|18732> 01:00.0 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. SD/MMC Card Reader Controller (rev 01)
<user|18732> But no SD card is found, when inserted.
<user|18732> Can anybody help me, please?
<fructose> Is there some guide somewhere for how to use the openconnect plugin in the Network widget? It doesn't even seem to do basic error reporting.
#kubuntu 2019-03-05
<IrcsomeBot1> Lionel Cdrc was added by: Lionel Cdrc
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lionel Cdrc> hello everyone, I'm new to the group and new user of Kubuntu since I just installed the version 18.04 on my hp notebook 45 64 bits and I do not understand why its bug?
<tomreyn> Lionel Cdrc: what does not seem to work then?
<tomreyn> also, there does not seem to be a "hp notebook 45". there is a "HP ProBook 450 Laptop" product series. the exact model number you have is probably printed on the bottom.
<lordievader> Good morning
<ugur_ata> Hi. I am using Kubuntu 18.04 with default kernel 4.15. When I try to install a newer kernel it says "unsigned kernel you need to load the kernel first" on GRUB
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Captain_Haddock> Anybody have trouble accessing their Gopro in Kubuntu? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zPymVNMmym/
<Captain_Haddock> My other cameras connect just fine.
<IrcsomeBot1> iamalleksy was added by: iamalleksy
<IrcsomeBot1> <iamalleksy> Hello everyone!
<IrcsomeBot1> <iamalleksy> I have a trouble, when trying to install Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <iamalleksy> (Photo, 1280x233) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0VSj3LM4/file_13744.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <iamalleksy> Any ideas how to fix?
<IrcsomeBot1> <iamalleksy> (Photo, 1280x699) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/f7N8RwMG/file_13745.jpg After waiting (close to a minute) I have such screen for a 10 minutes
<john3voltas[m]> greetings
<john3voltas[m]> installed kubuntu 18.04.2 on an HP probook 650 g1 laptop a couple of days ago.
<john3voltas[m]> several issues already. can't make a vpn connection using fortisslvpn and networkmanager. it works fine from bash using openfortivpn command.
<john3voltas[m]> also this laptop has been doing some weird stuff when i try to make it sleep. sometimes it simply doesn't work. sometimes it works...
<john3voltas[m]> and sometimes it kinda works, meaning that it goes to sleep but keeps all the leds lit up as if it's still working. no video, no audio, no cpu fans moving but the leds are all lit up...
<john3voltas[m]> a third question. in order to connect to a mail server's webmail, i need to use friggin' Entrust IdentityGuard which is sort of a 2FA app. it so happens that these morons from Entrust don't seem to have linux app.
<john3voltas[m]> any workarounds? is WINE my sole option here?
<silver_hook> I’m on 18.04 LTS and as of late Akonadi and MySQL started eating up a whole core.
<silver_hook> Anyone figured how to fix this?
<silver_hook> I tried `akonadictl fsck` and `akonadictl vacuum`, but it didn’t help.
<silver_hook> It seems akonotes has something to do with it as well.
<silver_hook> The Akonotes resource seems to include only stuff from Renku.
<silver_hook> …I wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that unicode characters in Renku seem missing.
<BluesKaj> silver_hook, do you use kmail etc, in other words need akonadi-server
<BluesKaj> ?
<silver_hook> BluesKaj: Yes. And yes, I am aware of what Akonadi serves.
<BluesKaj> ok
<silver_hook> But akonadi-server (together with its childs mysql and akonadi_akonotes_resource) eating up a 200% of a CPU for days and days, even after reboots, is not normal.
<silver_hook> Oh, I just noticed that there’s also dbus-daemon eating up 90% of a CPU (according to htop)
<silver_hook> So basically all four cores are at 50% use at all times just because of those four processes.
<silver_hook> BluesKaj: If I look at what akonadi_akonotes_resource contains in Akonadi Console, it is 10 notes that I have in Renku (the note-taking counterpart of Zanshin).
<BluesKaj> silver_hook, wish i could help, but I've never used akonadi
<silver_hook> BluesKaj: Thanks for the willingness at least :)
<silver_hook> I’m wondering if this is something that is fixed in 18.10 or something I can fix locally.
<BluesKaj> does akonadi do auto updates for it's db or ?
<silver_hook> Hmm, odd. If in Akonadi Console I stop akonotes, the dbus and msysql process stop being a problem, but akonadiserver still thrashes 100-200%
<silver_hook> Dunno, but I imagine it does.
<silver_hook> Now I cleaned the Akonadi cache for the akonotes resource and restarted akonadiserver (and kept the akonotes resource offline). Now akonadi seems to behave perfectly fine, but the independant mysql process is still eating up a whole core.
<silver_hook> OK, it seems to have gone away now by itself. Odd.
<fructose> The DVD drive on my laptop keeps randomly clicking, as though it's looking for a disc. What's the quickest way to try and fix that if I don't ever use the thing and would be happy to disable it completely?
<mparillo> I would guess there is a BIOS setting (never tried it myself)
<fructose> I was also thinking trying to rmmod whatever drivers its using, but don't know the wisdom of that.
<foormea> hey. i realise this is #kubuntu and not #ubuntu+1 but i have an issue: alt-2 and alt-7 stop working as shortcuts in firefox after computer comes out of sleep mode. i see weird output with xev. if i temporarily assign alt-2 and alt-7 to random shortcuts (then unassign), it works just fine and xev output becomes just fine too. i've got xev logs. what package do you reckon i should file this issue against? thanks
<genii> foormea: Probably against the firefox package, if it needs to go elsewhere a dev will probably do it from there
<genii> ( like if it's some kernel scheduling issue, etc )
<foormea> genii: thanks for your response, i'll see what i can do :)
<genii> Glad to assist
<john3voltas[m]> if someone noticed my previous messages here, i was having trouble with networkmanager and fortisslvpn on kubuntu 18.04.2.
 * john3voltas[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/iVwmkFCQLzcTetuKOVUoLUmU >
#kubuntu 2019-03-06
<IrcsomeBot1> <Lionel Cdrc> @tomreyn, good evening, in fact I do not know, after the start of the system all works normally, but it happens that its bug (that is to say, the screen is frozen) and I have to turn off the computer has hot and I turn on again to use it
<obizelko_> hello everybody
<lordievader> Good morning
<kamil__> fg
<kamil__> hej jest jakiś pl?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ocean416> Hi, i have kubuntu 18.4 lts and i cantt login sometimes, during the gui. Now i am login, but have no Internet. I can login on router, but dont get access to internet. Internet with mobile  works.
<BluesKaj> ocean416, ethernet or wifi?
<ocean416> Questions, how can i get internet, and how can i fix the Internet Problem.
<ocean416> It dont work with cable, and dont work with wifi
<ocean416> But i can watch a stream from the fritzbox with both
<BluesKaj> ocean416, what's your normal connection with the pc you want to fix?
<ocean416> cable
<lgp171188> Apps installed as snaps do not show up when searching through the app launcher in Kubuntu 18.10. Is there something that has to be done to get it to work?
<BluesKaj> cable=ethernet
<ocean416> Yes
<lgp171188> I use zsh and it looks like the bin directories are not added to $PATH either in zsh
<BluesKaj> lgp171188, give us an example app that doesn't show in the kmenu/app launcher
<lgp171188> BluesKaj, PyCharm Professional is the app I am having this issue with. Haven't tried other apps yet.
<lgp171188> I installed it using this command - 'sudo snap install pycharm-professional --classic'
<BluesKaj> ocean416,  run this in the terminal and pastebin the output please, ip link ls
<lgp171188> The snap has a .desktop file under a couple of directories under the /snap/pycharm-professional directory and also at /var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/pycharm-professional_pycharm-professional.desktop
<BluesKaj> lgp171188, is this a ppa deb source ?
<lgp171188> BluesKaj, this is installed as a snap
<lgp171188> Brb, going to try a suggestion to source /etc/profile in /etc/zsh/zprofile
<BluesKaj> ocean416, did you run,  ip link ls ?
<ocean416> I have problems to paste becausee of trouble with internet. 5 entries. 1 loopback, 2 : enp0s25 broadcast, Multicast, up,lower_up> mtu 1500, qdisc fq_codel state UP mode DEFAULT group dafault qlen 1000 link/ether
<ocean416> And an ip6 ip
<ocean416> Sorry slow becausw i have to type it on mobil
<BluesKaj> ocean416,  run this on your pc , sudo dhclient
<BluesKaj> then check your internet connection
<ocean416> "RTNETLINK answers : file exist
<ocean416> still not works
<BluesKaj> yes, good, now check you browser
<BluesKaj> ok,run,   ip route show
<BluesKaj> you should see a line : default via 192.168.0.1 dev enp0s25
<ocean416> I see it
<ocean416> And and a 2nd some with proto dhcp metric 100 behind it
<ocean416> Some=one
<ocean416> In sylog i see many lines DHCPDISCOVER on wwp0s29f7u4i7 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<ocean416> It repeated already >50 times
<ocean416> You know an ip, i can use in browser to check if ip direct works?
<ocean416> A ping to an url says, problem to get the ip (Namensauflösung)
<BluesKaj> 192.168.0.1 should open your router firmware, it's usually the gateway
<ocean416> Yes, that works ( its another ip )
<ocean416> I can open it it the browser
<ocean416> This mobil uses the same gateway an it works.
<BluesKaj> ping google.com
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<ocean416> Last time was on with the pc, everyting worked. after reboot i cound not login in the gui. In textconsole it worked. I     rebooted 3-4 times. Than it worked but i have not internet. Before i booted with a live stick and internet worked in that pc
<ocean416> The ping says cant translate the name( bad translation if me i Think)
<ocean416> .. Of me..
<ocean416> I think he cant find name server
<BluesKaj> set up dns in you router , 8.8.8.8 as primary and 8.8.4.4 as secondary
<BluesKaj> can you open your router firmware ?
<IrcsomeBot1> Silenoz was added by: Silenoz
<Oderus> hi. I am looking to change the "change user" icon on the lockscreen. is there a config file i can point to a different icon instead of the default?
<greenfrog> does anyone know how to make the desktop  text bigger? i can make the icons bigger but the text stays the same. i also tried to change the desktop resolution and ended up reinstalling kbuntu because changing it caused the desktop to be unusable
<greenfrog> there seems to be no "do you want to keep this setting"
<BluesKaj> greenfrog, app lauancher>system settings>apprearance>fonts
<BluesKaj> once you choose the font and size etc ckick apply
<diogenes_> greenfrog, also maybe some tips here: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9dt46l/kde_display_scaling/
<greenfrog> tada, i'm jazzed now i can read the texts
<greenfrog> thanks
<greenfrog> i have kubuntu 18.04 installed and completely updated. i wish to move up to 18,10. i'm finding it very confusing finding the right tutorial on kubuntu, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<greenfrog> the available info says use the upgrade tool
<greenfrog> or Open the "Software & Updates" Setting in System Settings. which does not exist on this ver.
<aedigital> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CosmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<greenfrog> nevermind i got it
<valorie> john3voltas[m]: please comment on that bug report and mention where in Debian it is fixed
<valorie> this has nothing to do with "Cannonical" -- ubuntu devels may or may not be employees of Can. -- most are not
 * john3voltas[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/fhyFEmVChsoikuuPtluCMmdC >
<john3voltas[m]> nevertheless, i am going to post on ubunt's bug report and link them to debian's bug report. that's all i can do.
<john3voltas[m]> hope it works
<john3voltas[m]> there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-fortisslvpn/+bug/1770392/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761223 in network-manager-fortisslvpn (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1770392 Installation does not create /var/lib/NetworkManager-fortisslvpn/" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<john3voltas[m]> done. thanks guys.
#kubuntu 2019-03-07
<panne> hi #kubuntu, my power management just stopped adjusting the screen brightness, neither the "Fn" hardware key combo nor the battery plasmoid can change the screen brightness. Any quick hints, maybe which process do I have to restart, or something?
<panne> i could just reboot, of course - but i would like to not use the windows way of "problem solving"... ;)
<Guest74103> try logging out and back in
<Guest74103> also
<panne> Guest74103: well, that's almost the same as to reboot... ;)
<Guest74103> check and see if you've been unplugged.
<Guest74103> or where your battery level is
<Guest74103> does your fn keycombos for things like volume work?
<panne> Guest74103: battery level is fine (76%), and i've been unplugged for just a moment (to get from my desk to the couch) - that's when it stopped working.
<Guest74103> did it work again unplugged?
<Guest74103> i mean re-plugged
<panne> don't have a fn keycombo for volume, there are real buttons. fn combo for stand by works, tried that to get it working again, replugged also tried, but both: nope =(
<greenfrog> just curious what percentage is ur battery charge?
<panne> well, so i think i'll just reboot... greenfrog: 76%
<greenfrog> ok not ur battery then
<greenfrog> any change?
<panne> greenfrog: did not yet reboot, but no...
<greenfrog> ok i been up a while so please excuse me
 * greenfrog cant stop yawning
<panne> np, thanks anyway :) greenfrog: so, go to sleep!?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm now using Kubuntu. Thanks Kubuntu team!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> welcome aboard!
<CountryfiedLinux> I installed the Numix theme, but there seems to be no window manager theming for it like it shows in the details.
<CountryfiedLinux> Also in touchpad motion settings, min and max speeds don't work.
<CountryfiedLinux> brb
<CountryfiedLinux> Yep, the Numix theme doesn't include a window border theme as indicated.
<CountryfiedLinux> Not support related, I know.
<CountryfiedLinux> Any idea what's up with the touchpad motion settings?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> which version of kubuntu?
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot1> justXuX was added by: justXuX
<Greenfrog> i'm haveing problems connecting a bluetooth mouse to 18.04 bt mouse is linux ready
<Greenfrog> any ideas?
<Greenfrog> have tried 2 different bt mice, neither are recognized
<Greenfrog> hello webaaz
<loquat> hi
<loquat> this is my first conservation on linux
<Novato> I'm a newbie in Linux, could someone tell me what they are and what is the function of the directories. , ..
<IrcsomeBot1> Umesh Gamod was added by: Umesh Gamod
<IrcsomeBot1> <k1nghat> anyone used vscode live share on KDE?
#kubuntu 2019-03-08
<greenfrog_> i have no settings or menubar with a fresh install how do i get them?
<lordievader> Good morning
<mkquist> morning
<justxux_> Good morning
<justxux_> Will plasma 5.12.8  come soon through main repos, or better use kubuntu ppa?
<lordievader> They used to land early in backports repo's/ppa's.
<shanemikel> I've combined some tweaks on the web with custom rules to make the firefox tabs fit the KDE tab style
<shanemikel> curious to see if anybody wants to try it.. not sure if kubuntu folks would ever consider shipping a hack like that..
<shanemikel> its all CSS
<acheronuk> justxux_: hopefully in updates & backports ppas in the next few days. The QA required to get the updates in the main archive is significant and lengthy, but they will come there after a while
<stvnstck> word
<stvnstck> what's the word, birds?
<shanemikel> word
<stvnstck> word word word word
<stvnstck> what's going on, Shane?
<shanemikel> whats the word?
<stvnstck> bird's the word
<shanemikel> word
<stvnstck> lo
<stvnstck> lol
<krytarik> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stvnstck> notta, can't sleep
<shanemikel> do you use firefox?
<stvnstck> yes
<stvnstck> falkon's cool too
<shanemikel> wanna try my css hack to make the tabs fit KDE tab style ?
<stvnstck> sure
<shanemikel> ok so firefox has a config directory ~/.mozilla/firefox/<some random alphanum chars>.default
<shanemikel> if you mkdir ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile id>.default/chrome and put these css file in, you can tweak the ui.. so I'll just zip up my tweaks and you can try it..
<stvnstck> really?
<stvnstck> cool
<shanemikel> https://gist.github.com/shanemikel/09243d5cec02bea112e4c448708669c7
<shanemikel> Yeah I think a gist is a better idea actually..
<shanemikel> you have to fully restart firefox to get the new style to load (unfortunately simply opening a new window doesnt work)
<shanemikel> incidentally I also think these customizations look better than default on macos
<shanemikel> but the tabs were specifically styled to kde
<shanemikel> stvnstck: I'm not sure how it will look if you aren't using kde breeze theme
<shanemikel> or if you're using a firefox "add-on" theme
<Scottbert_> Hello
<Scottbert_> I am having the most bizarre problem, between multiple linux distros
<Scottbert_> I have a wireless USB mouse and a wired USB keyboard
<Scottbert_> SOMETIMES, the mouse is laggy and drops lots of inputs, and the keyboard is the same
<Scottbert_> Other times, it is fine. Seems to be determine3d at boot.
<Scottbert_> It's not a hardware problem. The mouse and keyboard work fine in Windows and even in the UEFI screen.
<Scottbert_> Is there anyone who can help me or has encountered a problem like this?
<shanemikel> which distros?
<Scottbert_> solydk, solydk ee, and a kubuntu liveusb so far
<Scottbert_> Just fixed it by plugging them into USB3 ports instead of USB2 ports
<Scottbert_> Why a mouse and keyboard are sometimes too much for linux USB2.0 handling is beyond me though
<Scottbert_> So today I learned why point releases are a thing and why being stuck on ancient debian isn't necessarily better
<Scottbert_> I'm trying to switch over from windows after having some trouble with the windows installer and deciding I'm tired of win10 getting worse
<Scottbert_> So it sounds like Ubuntu is a reasonable comprimise between 'have recent versions of packages' and 'have things break when packages suddenly disappear or break or something'
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ocean416> Hi blueskay last time i lost Connection. And could not reenter. Sorry
<ocean416> I rebooted with usbbstick and gateway worked fine.
<ocean416> Now i tried to boot the normal kubuntu again, but i can't login anymore. (Only on alt-ctrl-f4)
<ocean416> Can you (or someone else) help me?
<BluesKaj> ocean416, ok, try this in the the VT/TTY, sudo systemctl enable sddm, then, sudo systemctl start sddm, then boot
<BluesKaj> VT/TTY is the same as ctl+alt+F2 to F6
<BluesKaj> ocean416,^
<ocean416> The enable command gives en error
<ocean416> Unit files have no installation config
<lordievader> ocean416: What is the output of `sudo systemctl status sddm`?
<ocean416> Status. Says loaded aktiv and running
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the full output please?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ocean416> Is there a posibility to repair kubuntu complete? Last time the rootspace was full. Perhaps that causes the problem
<ocean416> Im working on it, but its not easy to get a sharp pic with mobile.
<BluesKaj> ocean416, are you using separate / and /home partitions ?
<ocean416> No. It was the /tmp that was grown to >30GB
<ocean416> Vlc was in timeshift and filled it up
<BluesKaj> Vlc was in timeshift?
<ocean416> VLC ( videoplayer) was streaming a tv progranm. I paused it. Then he record everyting in /tmp/vlc... Files.
<ocean416> All Files were deleted but still open so they were hard to find
<ocean416> Did you get the screenshoot?
<BluesKaj> ocean416, use a different directory to record in
<BluesKaj> ocean416, you have to post the url  here that you pasted the screenshot to
<ocean416> I made  /tmp to an tmpfs with 1GB. So it should not happen again
<ocean416> http://bilderhochladen.org/i/AlKk6S3BFg
<BluesKaj> hmm running as root
<ocean416> I did a sudo bash at the beginning
<BluesKaj> why
<ocean416> Because i did not want to enter the password ever command
<ocean416> You see a problem doing it?
<lordievader> sddm is enabled.
<lordievader> ocean416: I guess I miss context, what was your original problem?
<ocean416> I can't login in the gui
<lordievader> But you can on the tty?
<ocean416> I have no mouse, an can't type in gui
<ocean416> Yes tty works
<lordievader> ocean416: Could you pastebin your `/var/log/Xorg.0.log`?
<lordievader> You might want to install `pastebinit` for this 😉
<ocean416> I have no internet on that pc. It don't work too.
<ocean416> Its a notebook. I found an  entry: find optical mouse. ... Cant find driver ... Ignoring device
<ocean416> I removed the usb cable, pluged in again. Now touchpad, keyboard and mouse work in gui screen
<ocean416> I could enter the pwd but nothing happen when i press enter
<ocean416> Or if i press button login with the mouse (inly button turns blue for a moment)
<ocean416> Only
<ocean416> Kubuntu lts is not very old perhaps 2 weeks, i booted it only <15 times before.
<lordievader> No possiblity of plugging in an ethernet cable?
<ocean416> Internet cable is plugged. But it dont work to
<ocean416> It only reachesbthe Gateway. But cant find the ip if i give him a name.
<ocean416> Nameserver dont work i think.  But its not a problem with the gateway. When i boot kubuntu usb stick Internet works with this cable and router. Same notebook.
<BluesKaj> ocean416, how old is this notebook?
<lordievader> ocean416: Can you ping 8.8.8.8 with the cable connected?
<ocean416> I can ping 8.8.8.8
<ocean416> Its a Lenovo W500 perhaps 10 years old
<ocean416> How can i add 8.8.8.8 to dns?
<ocean416> Do i need a /etc/resolv.conf ? Nm-dispatcher says he cant find one in syslog
<diogenes_> probably with dnsmasq
<BluesKaj> or in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<BluesKaj> ocean416, also if you have access to the router firmware DNS entries there are usually most effective
<ocean416> Router said i have to confirm via telefone connected when i triedit last time. But in have no phone conneted....
<ocean416> All other devices work fine with this router
<lordievader> ocean416: Yes, /etc/resolv.conf is the easiest. Make sure 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' is the first entry in there.
<lordievader> That should fix your dns issues.
<lordievader> Then you can pastebin your `/var/log/Xorg.0.log` 😉
<ocean416> Can you post me, what in have to post there?
<ocean416> the etc/resolved.conf is linked to run/systemd/resolved/stub-resolv.conf  but the last directory dont exist
<BluesKaj>  /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<lordievader> ocean416: I'd like to see the entire xorg log file.
<lordievader> ocean416: Is resolved not running? (`systemctl status systemd-resolved`)
<ocean416> Blueskaj in systemd it exist but empty values
<BluesKaj> yes, you add the nameservers there
<ocean416> Lorddievader i still need the conection to send you the file. I will try ask the status later. Pc is turn off now, because i have to leave now.
<ocean416> Thank you for your help.
<ocean416> Blueskaj i have set dns t o 8.8.8.8 that changed nothing in that moment, but perhaps when i restart later.
<Kon-> Hey folks, my Dbus got borked and now it's throwing error "The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<Kon-> How can I fix it?
<the-noob> hello, I have automatic login disabled and still get the prompt to unlock my keyring when opening an app that uses it
<the-noob> (like Skype or MySQL Workbench)
<the-noob> any ideas why is that happening ?
<the-noob> or how can I make it so that it is unlocked when I login
<Guest20580> привет...
<Guest20580> есть кто?
<Guest20580> is anybody here&
<diogenes_> дасс
<Guest20580> ?*
<Guest20580> фух, итс э лайв
<diogenes_> English
<diogenes_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest20580> i have some problems with application "app discover"
<Guest20580> it dosen't work...
<marco-parillo[m]> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<kitsimf> hi, I have some problem with kde plasma after instalation .exe program. the logs write next: [KCrash Handler]
<girlinpink> Vaccinations: Purposeful Poisoning:
<girlinpink> https://www.bitchute.com/video/nLkBXES2Aj33/
 * genii ponders this installing EXE files in linux thing
<Oderus> hi guys. anyone experienced with latte dock? I'm interested in applying a background image instead of just a grey/gray background. How would i accomplish this?
<satangirl> Hey.
<satangirl> https://www.bitchute.com/video/LCDtueqVg7zB/ (Elite Jew Scum by Charles Giuliani)
<genii> Fairly apt name they chose, for the content they posted
<Sigyn> ** Warning: if there is any bot in #kubuntu which should be exempted from Sigyn, contact staffers before it gets caught **
#kubuntu 2019-03-09
<kitsimf> Hi, can anybody help me to connect network folder (yandex-disk)
<kitsimf> because there is instruction just for ubuntu
<greenfrog> anyone know how to fix screen resolution issues?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Greenfrog> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Greenfrog
<IrcsomeBot1> <Silenoz> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Silenoz
<IrcsomeBot1> <Silenoz> Hi BluesKaj
<IrcsomeBot1> <Silenoz> A quick question, does anyone know if the new plasma version (KDE Plasma 5.12.8 LTS) has been included in the official package sources?
<BluesKaj> Silenoz, depends on your OS version, but make sure the backports repos are enabled
<IrcsomeBot1> <Silenoz> ah ok, thanks :)
<Greenfrog> when i change my screen resolution in 18.04 i get a screen full of vertical lines how do i revert setting?
 * Greenfrog feels ignored
<Greenfrog> thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> heh, instant gratification generation
<IrcsomeBot1> Tiago was added by: Tiago
<user|51982> Intel coffee lake support? H370 chipset mobo???
<user|51982> Intel coffee lake support newest kubuntu
<[Relic]> they must be really desperate if they made a coffee lake; most people can get by on the caffiene from 10 or less cups
#kubuntu 2019-03-10
<ErnieMenen> What up!
<princessKay> Living for Christ in a Fallen World https://www.bitchute.com/video/tGcrFMZ3z1gk/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Um, this is Kubuntu discussion channel.  Please stay on topic.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Eickmeyer> @DarinMiller, That was a spambot in the IRC channel. Posted followed immediately by a part.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Dang, Telegram gives no such visibility...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Eickmeyer> Probably the only downside to the bridging, but I think the usefulness is greater than the downsides.
<shanemikel> anybody have this issue with weird window drop shadows when many windows are exactly on top of one another?
<shanemikel> the shadows seem to add together in such a way that creates some aliasing.
<o770> Hi! On 18.04 the Breeze Dark theme changes the icon of the application menu. I wanted the K of the kubuntu theme but I can't find it among the many system icons in the app menu settings. Is it with a separate file?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<rushabh_> hii
<szymon_g> good afternoon/morning!
<szymon_g> i've just installed kubuntu 18.10, updated it from the official repositories etc. I have a question- now when I click alt+tab i'm getting the list of opened windows on the side. is it possible to make kde to display something like expose found in apple OS or in windows 10 (well... at least it used to be there)?
<diogenes_> szymon_g, did you look in settings something about window manager, kwin?
<szymon_g> diogenes_: I cannot find it in window effects or kwin's settings
<diogenes_> szymon_g, look for kwin-addons if it's installed
<diogenes_> the name might be different
<szymon_g> i have it installed, it came installed by default
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> System settings -> windows managment -> Task Switcher.   Choose the desired visualization from the drop down.
<szymon_g> thanks!
<sekisushai> hello, i'm having trouble setting a shared connection through ethernet with knetworkmanager
<sekisushai> i've set up the connection to be "shared". The client laptop is connected with ethernet to my main laptop. The main laptop is connected to internet through wifi
<BluesKaj> sekisushai, why not use wifi on both laptops?
<BluesKaj> sekisushai, you can still share files, but without the clunky ethernet connection
<BluesKaj> sekisushai, you can setup file sharing in Dolphin>Network>Add network folder using the secure shell option
<BluesKaj> if both laptops are on Linux, and there's an option for MS computers as well if needed
<embrosyn> Help.
<embrosyn> Konversation keeps losing connection to Freenode.
<embrosyn> What can I do?
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> is "discard" option still recommended for ssd (older, sata3 ones) on newest ubuntu?
<OerHeks> i think trim is enabled, as a cronjob
<OerHeks>  systemctl status fstrim.timer
#kubuntu 2020-03-02
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ivanghi> Hi?
<IrcsomeBot1> Tom Tim was added by: Tom Tim
<IrcsomeBot1> <blooalien> @DarinMiller, I remember when I was on nVidia hardware discovering a setting (in some obscure article about exactly that issue) that I had previously been unaware of.  Apparently there's a config option somewhere (I forget where; either xorg.conf, or in the powermanagement settings) which causes the graphic card to reset it's display entirely upon returning from any of the powersave/sleep modes.  That's what fixed it for me back
<IrcsomeBot1> then...
<IrcsomeBot1> <blooalien> What struck me as odd back then was that the solution worked perfectly, but was not well known or the automatic go-to solution suggested everywhere.  Seems like it'd be more widespread by now, but apparently not.  (Actually, it's even more surprising that it's not just the default on nVidia hardware by now...)
#kubuntu 2020-03-03
<albert> hello
<albert> I upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04LTS and during the process i was listening a song in a repeat mode. THe problem is since the system upgraded i can't shut down the song, even if i kill cantanta, or i restart the system, or i create a new user the song still repeating! This was one of my favorites songs and now i hate this song!
<albert> can anybody say me how can i kill the song??
<lordievader> Good morning
<albert> good morning lordievader
<albert> can you help me to kill the song?
<lordievader> What application does `pavucontrol` say it is coming from?
<albert> lordievader: pavucontrol dont say nothing now
<albert> even the icon of volumen on my toolbar is apparently muted, but the song still playing
<lordievader> There is no audio going to your soundcard?
<albert> i  think no
<albert> it doesnt show nothing
<albert> even i executed the song in another user but it still playing even if i close the first user session
<lordievader> Hrmm, could you pastebin the output of  `sudo ps faux`?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<albert> if i try to listen another audios i can't, it is just playing the song
<albert> okey i go
<albert> did u received that?
<lordievader> You didn't send a link to the paste.
<albert> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MB6SsTfszz/ç
<albert> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MB6SsTfszz/
<lordievader> albert: What happens when you run `pulseaudio -k` in a konsole?
<albert> lordievader: absolutly nothing, the song still playing
<albert> and i'm not esquizofrenic -.-¡
<lordievader> Hrmm, did you try a reboot?
<albert> yes
<albert> and when KDE is loading the song is palying even before show the desktop
<lordievader> That sounds very strange. What did you do when this problem started?
<albert> i was playing habbo hotel while i was listening this song & upgrading kubuntu 19.10 to 20.04
<lordievader> Listening in what?
<albert> Cantanta
<albert> but the song was playing online
<albert> and i had the repeat option for this song
<lordievader> Local mpd server or remote?
<albert> Cantata let you play music from jamendo, for example
<albert> then i was playing in repeat music one of this songs
<albert> in repeat mode*
<lordievader> Yes, I know Cantata. It is a frontend for MPD, it doesn't actually play music itself.
<lordievader> So, were you using a local or remote mpd?
<albert> idk what is MPD
<albert> i'm using my simple computer
<albert> user mode
<IrcsomeBot1> <blooalien> Music Player Daemon - Also; Cantata is awesome...
<albert> i'm using the desktop version in theory
<albert> i click and so
<albert> graphic
<lordievader> Ah, right. Mpd is in your process list. So the daemon is simply playing your song on repeat. And since it is a service, which most likely starts at boot, it begins playing before you reach the desktop.
<lordievader> Open cantata and stop mpd from playing ;)
<lordievader> For the background, mpd is a daemon (a service) which plays music. Cantata is a frontend to control mpd. MPD can be set to autoresume playing when started, which is likely what it does in your case.
<albert> lordievader: when i open cantata it shows like it is playing the song, but when i click the Pause or stop button it doesnt works
<albert> i can't change the song
<albert> i kill cantata and open again, and the same happen
<albert> i'm thinking about reinstall all
<albert> kubuntu
<albert> lordievader: i need to kill this daemon
<albert> explicitly probable or something
<albert> yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <blooalien> In a terminal/shell window... … `sudo systemctl stop mpd.service` … `sudo systemctl disable mpd.service` … This will get MPD shut down and disabled until you can figure out what's misconfigured, then once you get it worked out; … `sudo systemctl start mpd.service` … `sudo systemctl enable mpd.service` … Will start and re-enable the service for you... … `systemctl status mpd.service` will tell you whether it's running/
<albert> lordievader i stoped the daemon
<albert> i did ps faux | grep -i mpd
<albert> and then i did kill PID
<albert> and now i can listen a video of youtube
<albert> and the icon of volumen dont shows like is muted
<IrcsomeBot1> <blooalien> It'll return next reboot if you didn't disable it.
<albert> ok i will try first i will reboot and if it doesn't work i will do what you said
<IrcsomeBot1> <blooalien> Try `systemctl status mpd.service` <- That'll tell you whether it's enabled/disabled.
<IrcsomeBot1> <blooalien> If it's still enabled, then the daemon will start back up each reboot (even if it doesn't start playing).  The service itself can be controlled via a GUI like Cantata, or via various commandline tools, or even from an Android device with the proper music player installed.
<albert> i think the problem is solved
<albert> now the audio is going well even after reboot
<albert> if i do systemctl status mpd.service
<albert> now it says active
<albert> then the name of the daemon was mpd
<albert> and i had to kill mpd
<albert> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <KiritoLovesasuna> How to get work adb fastboot commands in kubuntu?
<lordievader> You likely lack the permissions. There should be documentation on this.
<eeos> hi everybody! What DLNA server do you use on *ubuntu?
<Anathaniel> Salut :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <darltrash> @KiritoLovesasuna, Install the default android debug packaged
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ecov> yo
<eeos> hi everybody! What do you use as DLNA server on *ubuntu? If so, can you please point me to some documentation? I have googled but with scarce success. I have 18.04 LTS 64 bit .
<eeos> PS: I need a DLNA server that cna be managed through graphical interface.
<IrcsomeBot1> <theraize> Hi folks, is there a way to  stop the services  running in the background automatically if the application is being inactive for a time period?
<IrcsomeBot1> <theraize> Let me give an example.. i am using vpn client application to connect my workplace network. .. i used to stop the service after disconnecting using systemctl stop.. i know its not much to do but i may need to do the same for many applications in the future.
<Anathaniel> Hello the channel :)
<Anathaniel> Good evening all :D
<BluesKaj> hi Anathaniel
<Anathaniel> @BluesKaj Hello :)
<Anathaniel> @BluesKaj Do you know wich is the principal language of this Channel ?
<BluesKaj> english
<Anathaniel> Thank you :)
<BluesKaj> looking for a different language kubuntu/ubuntu chat?
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<calcmandan> i'm on latest updated LTS kubuntu and attempting to read a man page via the browser by invoking man:emacs. i can read the man page in konsole but the browser says there's no man page associated with emacs.
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> calcmandan:  not sure if Dolphin does it, but Konqueror does, it has a "man:/" protocol you can use, and what Konqueror does is, it takes the man page and reformats it on-the-fly, producing an HTML version of it
<bprompt> calcmandan:  for example, if you want to read hmmm say "dd" man pages, in Konqueror it'll just be -> man:/dd <- or if  you want "du"'s, then -> man:/du <-
<calcmandan> it was the forward slash that i was missing'
<calcmandan> i did man:emacs
<calcmandan> lol
<calcmandan> i know firefox fails at it.
<calcmandan> installing konq now
<bprompt> well
<bprompt> calcmandan:  bear in mind that the "man:" protocol is part of a kio_slave plugin that's a kde library, so it'd be a desktop app integrated component, is understandable that Firefox may not have it
<calcmandan> i completely forgot.
<bprompt> I must say, my main "file manager" is konqueror, konqueror blows as webbrowser, but darn it as file manager is terrific
<bprompt> I can and often do, many open tabs, and on each tab, you can split it as many times you want, so hmm say yesterday, I had 4 directories on 4 split views, all at the same time on the screen, because I was checking and moving some files between all four
<bprompt> Dolphin can only do 2 split, that's about it
<calcmandan> i've been using dolphins
<calcmandan> dolphin
<calcmandan> for split view and such
<calcmandan> i can't get it to display manpages
<calcmandan> so weird.
<bprompt> I use it too, mind you that the operations on both are the same
<calcmandan> i've been using firefox for web browsing
<bprompt> calcmandan:  the kio_slaves are plugins for konqueror and any UI using konqueror libs
<calcmandan> i'm just making conversation
<bprompt> I launch konqueror using the filemanager profile, as file manager it kicks major ****, no to mention you customize the right-click menu at some extent, just added a few stuff to it in the last two days
<calcmandan> troubleshooting why konqueror isn't displaying manpages. just thinking abou tit
<calcmandan> hell, a few years ago konqueror was my main browser.
<bprompt> I don't use it as webbrowser, I have Opera and Chrome and Firefox, now and then I use it as webbrowser but mainly for debugging something that's legacy code
<calcmandan> hell i may use it now. it seems to render ampache interface quickly.
<calcmandan> for some reason it won't render the manpage for emacs file:///home/daniel/.cache/kioexec/krun/31274_0/emacs
<calcmandan> woops, didn't mean to paste that
<bprompt> calcmandan:  and if you happen to know some CSS, you can customize that html output at some extent as well from the manpages btw, I made a .css file that change a few things
<calcmandan> i didn't know that. honestly i haven't been using man pages in a long time but i'm relearning pascal atm and wanted to have the manpage up for relearning emacs;l
<calcmandan> maybe i can just open a new tab in yakuake and switch back and forth
<bprompt> calcmandan:  why bother with yakuake when you can just open multitabs in Konqueror and put a manpage on each and go back and forth
<calcmandan> i'm using emacs in yakuake
<bprompt> btw, you can also save the rendered HTML page, if you so wish, and just save it somewhere and maybe put a bookmark to it in Firefox for later reading
<bprompt> calcmandan:  pardon my honesty, why are you bothering with emacs anyway?
<bprompt> I mean, I can see it useful over SSH
<calcmandan> you got it
<calcmandan> but i'm really not going to get into the religious debate on emacs vs vi
<calcmandan> bprompt: by the way, i'm the type of person who doesn't get offended by others' opinions and your honesty is most appreciated.
<bprompt> heheh
<bprompt> right, for some it becomes a Holy War, is not what I meant heheh, I wasn't trying to denigrate emacs
<bprompt> I mean, there are quite a few editors with lots of UI and "intellisense" for most languages, some like vscode even do "autohinting"
<bprompt> now, you don't have to get vscode, but just something to stash in the cabinet for maybe a later look
#kubuntu 2020-03-04
<IrcsomeBot1> austinhornhead_12 was added by: austinhornhead_12
<IrcsomeBot1> Tiffany Newfeld was added by: Tiffany Newfeld
<IrcsomeBot1> Всеволод Гуляев was added by: Всеволод Гуляев
<IrcsomeBot1> Gracie Brennan was added by: Gracie Brennan
<SpoonieLu> i deleted/corrupted my GPT header using GPT fdisk, trying to create a hybrid GPT/MBR, is there a way i can scan the partitions and recreate the GPT header?
<valorie> SpoonieLu: I think you will have a lot better luck in #ubuntu
<valorie> much bigger channel
<SpoonieLu> valorie: ok i will try there thanks
<valorie> best of luck!
<IrcsomeBot1> Lisa Lamb was added by: Lisa Lamb
<IrcsomeBot1> Corey Carey was added by: Corey Carey
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Chris Hines was added by: Chris Hines
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @lordievader, Good evening!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> 👋 Linuxophil
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader, doing fine here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing alright here
<Guest53861> How do I write an iso to disk on kubuntu?
<diogenes_> Guest53861, you can use either terminal or gui applications like etcher.
<IrcsomeBot> xxxmike9876 was added by: xxxmike9876
<IrcsomeBot> Melody Combs was added by: Melody Combs
<IrcsomeBot> William Amirian was added by: William Amirian
<user|99806> lenovo thincenter 625q tiny
<onetime1337> hello, anyone online?
<IrcsomeBot> Derrick Reese was added by: Derrick Reese
<IrcsomeBot> Monica Morgan was added by: Monica Morgan
#kubuntu 2020-03-05
<rangergord> How do I disable automatic updates in Kubuntu? Discover is locking apt and prevents me from installing packages from the CLI. I don't want to update every package to make Discover happy. I want to keep using CLI apt.
<rangergord> can I just remove Discover?
<IrcsomeBot> Abigail Ward was added by: Abigail Ward
<IrcsomeBot> Jeremy Higgins was added by: Jeremy Higgins
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Hello everyone!
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> how do i reset my kde settings to default?
<IrcsomeBot> Libby Gibson was added by: Libby Gibson
<IrcsomeBot> تبخبخ رکزک was added by: تبخبخ رکزک
<alexeyneud>  /msg NickServ identify longbow7
<JackFrost> You might want to reset that.
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> hey lordievader, how are ya?
<lordievader> Hey valorie Doing alright here
<lordievader> How are you?
<valorie> pretty good
<valorie> my state is the epicenter of covid19, but I live an hour outside of town, so not much impact right here
<plut4rch> which state is that valorie
<valorie> Washington
<valorie> I meant epicenter in the US
<valorie> not the world
<fructose> valorie: Following Dr. Bedford?
<valorie> not sure who that is?
<valorie> oh gosh, this is #kubuntu, not #Kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> sorry
 * valorie hushes
<fructose> The guy that first provided evidence of the wider outbreak
<fructose> 600 estimated cases in Washington
<valorie> let's move this to ot, ok?
<valorie> my bad for beginning it
<fructose> ##covid-19 might be better
<valorie> eh
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Kangarooo> i started using daily 20.04 Kubuntu, but some things arent up in ubuntu. How to find for future and what KDE versions have 18.04.04 and 19.10. Should i better for month use 18 or 19 ubuntu? Can i get latests 5.19 Kde in them?
<Kangarooo> I dont want to use Ubuntu at all, but if not getting 5.19 then maybe will ubuntu and not Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> Kangarooo, depends what you need, but Kubuntu 20.04 is working well for my needs
<plut4rch> i feel like its a rite of passage that you break your linux distro at least once and have to spend ages fixing it or at least completely reinstalling it
<Kangarooo> what versions they have of KDE?
<IrcsomeBot> shivank_here was added by: shivank_here
<user|40154> hi is it possible to install on a 32bit not pae pc?
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> Hi everyone, I'm testing 20.04 since a month about and it seems to be already "usable" and stable, but of course sometimes strange things happens. For example today I tried to open Akregator as I normally do but I couldn't find it anymore, it seems like it has been removed but I didn't, is that normal ?
<Kangarooo> Kubutu has 5.12
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Alessandro, PIM has been dropped from the default install. I guess you must have allowed apt to autoremove it
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @RikMills, I cleaned the system with autoremove days ago but I didn't notice akregator on the list , but probably it was there, anyway I reinstall back and seems to work normally, same settings, same feeds. … Thanks for this info Rik 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah, it would have been there. It was one of the packages I dropped from the kubuntu-desktop 'recommends'
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @RikMills, Good to know Rik, many thanks
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> I am having this exact problem: https://www.dell.com/community/XPS/Dell-XPS-13-9343-Ubuntu-18-04-frequent-freezes/td-p/6207266
<Letterus> Hi everyone. Can you tell me if the next LTS version of Kubuntu will support 32bit architectures as the last one or is that finally dropped?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> kpop is just kde pop
<konrados> Hello. So there is this app - called 'klipper' ('Clipboard content'). Where we can see previous ctrl+c items. Which is cool etc. Now I discovered the 'actions' functionality, where we can run some command basing on what's in the clipboard. But... where is this information stored? I can't see it anywhere in ~
<konrados> I even tried a trick - I added a new action, clicked OK, and listed all the files modified in the last 2 minutes - `find / -mount  -mmin -2` and... there is nothing related to this app o.O How is this possible?
<jukebohi> This is a bummer
<jukebohi> Need to reboot every few hours due to swap going to 2/2GB
<jukebohi> I have 16GB RAM and have just few hundred browser tabs open, this is not reasonable
<oerheks>  few hundred browser tabs open  .. really?
<mparillo> Letterus: I believe 20.04 will not ship a 32-bit ISO.
<Letterus> mparillo: thank you. but do you know if there will be 32bit packages built?
<Letterus> otherwise I should switch to Debian if I want a 32 bit KDE, hm?
<IrcsomeBot> <Daniyalmomni> (Photo, 1176x1144) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/A0Y0USLA/file_24935.jpg ✅✅🔰 https://sandruverect.cf/vieZAe Invest correctly and get more than 12% per day! 📈📖📚
<rangergord> jukebohi, if I were you I'd disable swap altogether. It's unreasonable for a desktop to need to swap if you have 16GB RAM
<rangergord> let apps crash, identify culprits, purge them
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> I strongly disagree. You should always have *some* swap
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> The kernel does not operate well if you have zero swap, under memory pressure, no matter how much RAM you have.
<rangergord> popeydc: why? All it does is delay the discovery of apps that are overusing RAM
<rangergord> I've had swap disabled in my desktop VMs (used for software development) since forever. Never had an issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> Because under load, the kernel goes into meltdown and locks the machine up
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> That's nice for you. I have disabled swap and seen very significant issues when under memory pressure.
<rangergord> the way I think, I want applications to fail with out of memory errors, then I see who's hogging the memory and either fix the root cause or not use that app again
<rangergord> you shouldnt have memory pressure on a 16GB desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> hah! I upgraded from 16 to 32 because I ran low
<rangergord> really? what do you do on it?
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> "Nobody ever needed more than 640K is effectively what you said"
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> development and VMs
<rangergord> and billy g was right
<rangergord> same as me then
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> aside from the fact he never said it
<rangergord> I know what my apps need...and if it's suddenly not enough, then better I find out immediately if not soon
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> Not everyone has that kind of control on their apps. Disk is cheap, a small amount of swap doesn't hurt at all.
<rangergord> Can anyone here tell me how to disable automatic updates for Kubuntu, while still allowing terminal apt updates? Can I safely remove Discover?
<rangergord> how small? 100MB enough?
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> I'd typically have a few GB
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> I have 2GB here with 32GB RAM
<IrcsomeBot> stppls was added by: stppls
<IrcsomeBot> <stppls> Hello. I accidentally removed some system needed packages. Is there a command to install all system packages again?
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> there is..
<rangergord> what's this IrcsomeBot a bridge to? another kubuntu channel on another network?
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> `sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop^`
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> telegram, i guess
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> @stppls ^ that command will re-install everything that should be there, not the caret on the end,
<IrcsomeBot> <stppls> @popeydc, 🍀 Thank you.
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> np
<IrcsomeBot> <xxxmike9876> (Photo, 1154x560) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CUlUpGMU/file_24936.jpg 🆙🆙 +88%ether https://money-earn.space/4T6DKg JOinUS 🆙🆙
<Letterus> hm, these spam messages are quite annoying
<Letterus> so, last question: are you going to built 32 bit packages after 2021 or will 32 bit support be dropped at all by the end of 18.04 LTS?
<IrcsomeBot> <تبخبخ رکزک> (Photo, 1160x970) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Yd028pGv/file_24951.jpg ☑️🔴📣 Click and be among the Best! 💁‍♀️↪️ https://get10ether.site/lBeFDq
#kubuntu 2020-03-06
<dm_> hello
<IrcsomeBot> Benjamin Law was added by: Benjamin Law
<IrcsomeBot> Julie Nelson was added by: Julie Nelson
<jargon343> hi
<IrcsomeBot> SovereignCervine was added by: SovereignCervine
<IrcsomeBot> <SovereignCervine> Hello all I'm having an issue with DNS errors
<IrcsomeBot> <SovereignCervine> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/32CSLS85/file_24958.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <SovereignCervine> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tI8tJAMv/file_24959.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <SovereignCervine> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/08KsxBia/file_24960.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> Megan Enriquez was added by: Megan Enriquez
<quetzal> hello
<quetzal> I installed a widget called Fokus, and when i tried to inser this widget in a panel then all screen was blocket, i restart the computer and when i try to enter to my Plasma desktop all screen is Black and i can't do nothing. Now i'm in the Gnome desktop. Any idea to solve the problem? i want to be with KDE
<diogenes_> quetzal, rename /home/USERNAME/.kde
<quetzal> rename?
<quetzal> diogenes_: i don't understand
<quetzal> what i have to rename?
<diogenes_> quetzal, open nautilus file manager.
<quetzal> yes diogenes_
<diogenes_> press ctrl+h to see hidden folders
<quetzal> i can do it using konsole
<quetzal> i have to change the name of folder '.kde' ? :/
<diogenes_> yes you can, in terminal just do: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak
<quetzal> ah okey now i understand
<quetzal> okey i did it
<diogenes_> and switch back to kde.
<quetzal> ok
<quetzal> see you now
<quetzal> hi diogenes_, now i'm on plasma desktop but the desktop is black, i can open konversation and so using Krun (alt+f2) but the desktop is all black
<quetzal> maybe i have to remove the last widget i installed
<diogenes_> quetzal, is the panel, desktop icons showing up?
<quetzal> diogenes_: nothing is showing up
<quetzal> panels, wallpaper and so is all black
<quetzal> i have no icons on my desktop
<quetzal> but the screen is all black, except if i run an application using Alt+f2
<diogenes_> yeah the remove what you installed
<quetzal> then i can see the application but not the panels and so of my plasma desktop
<quetzal> i can't not do, for example, right click, on the black screen
<quetzal> there is no reaction
<valorie> the ~/.kde folder is used for almost nothing now
<valorie> imo you want to remove "fokus"
<valorie> and restart
<valorie> quetzal: ^^^
<quetzal> yes i think that may be the easy way valorie
<diogenes_> valorie, then where is plasma config?
<quetzal> but i dont know how to remove this widget if i cant use plasma
<valorie> in ~/.config
<diogenes_> ~/.config/kde?
<valorie> renaming all of ./config seems extreme
<valorie> diogenes_: why not look in your ~/.config ?
<valorie> loads of stuff in there
<valorie> only kde4 stuff is in ~/.kde
<diogenes_> valorie, because i use xfce :)
<valorie> ah
<valorie> sounds like 'fokus' is the entire issue
<diogenes_> that's kinda messy of kde team to spread the configs all over the place instead of keeping all in one folder.
<quetzal> some times i had a similar problem with anothers widgets i test but when i restarted the session then the probleme was over. This time i restarted but the problem persist
<quetzal> i'm using 20.04LTS
<valorie> https://store.kde.org/p/1308861/ has lots of complaints
<valorie> diogenes_: that is the standard
<valorie> plasma team just went along with that
<valorie> they aren't all over the place
<valorie> configs are all in config
<valorie> quetzal: 20.04 will not be an LTS until this summer
<valorie> right now, it is not even in beta
<valorie> support for 20.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<quetzal> the widget was working well when i was using over the wallpaper, but when i tried to insert in a panel then it crashed
<valorie> it sounds like that widget has some serious issues
<valorie> and you are using it in pre-beta
<quetzal> 04 is april, is just a month
<valorie> we do not support it yet -- 20.04 is for testing
<valorie> we support released software here
<quetzal> okey
<quetzal> thanks
<valorie> sympathy for your difficulty
<valorie> I hope you have good backups
<quetzal> i'm just testing is not a problem
<quetzal> i finally solved the probleme, this is what i did:
<quetzal> 1. mv .config .config.bak
<quetzal> 2. then plasmashell worked with a default desktop and i removed the fokus widget
<quetzal> 3. mv .config.bak .config
<quetzal> then i restarted, i reinstalled fokus and i can use this widget in all ways except when i try to insert to a huge panel, if the panel is slim then it works but if I try to put it in a huge panel then it crash again
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Andrew Thorson was added by: Andrew Thorson
<IrcsomeBot> ad_himself was added by: ad_himself
<IrcsomeBot> <ad_himself> Hello, does Kubuntu has Plasma 5.18 already?
<IrcsomeBot> <theraize> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ad_himself> Okay thanks
<lionel> Hi, I'm using kubuntu v19.10 eoan and not able to find the browser-plugin-vlc. Does someone know sth about it ?
<RikMills> lionel: It was removed from the achive as Firefox no longer supported NPAPI plugins like that
<lionel> @RikMills : Thx for the info
<IrcsomeBot> Gop Uop was added by: Gop Uop
<IrcsomeBot> Travis Wall was added by: Travis Wall
<thesolitude> hell Oh
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<steffen_> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> Britain was added by: Britain
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> I'm testing Kubuntu 20.04 and doing an upgrade right now I got this error at the end of it  … E: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/plymouth failed with return 1. … update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-5.4.0-14-generic with 1. … Maybe it will be a problem to restart the system with kernel 5.4.0-14-generic ? … Should I find a way to fix it before I restart my machine ?
<BluesKaj> Alessandro, I had a similar error, but so far there's no fix on 20.04, however I have rebooted successfully even with the error still in place
<ailion> IrcsomeBot: You can restart.
<ailion> If there's anything wrong, paste the error message.
<BluesKaj> this my error, but not everyone has the exact same error afaik https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wDSsdSh2YQ/
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @BluesKaj, Yes BluesKaj, I got the exact same error except for the language used 😊 … Anyway if I will not have problem to restart the system it's okay, I'm sure it will be fixed soon. Thanks 👍
<BluesKaj>  Alessandro, it does affect some terminal apps like alsamixer
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @BluesKaj, Okay BluesKaj thanks, I usually don't use it but probably I'll discover some other problem  related to it 😊
<user|71338> Hi users, I have such a technical question. I read the news, on April 19, the version ended, and 19.10 replaced it. the essence of the question: is the version being updated from under Kubuntu itself, or is it necessary to completely reinstall the latest version?
<konrados> Hello. I'm 99% sure I could change the caret blinking rate in kubuntu 16.x, now I just can't find it in the settings in 18.x, where could that go?
<konrados> I mean this vertical line flashing, a cursor, caret, the frequency it appears and disappears and appears and disappears and appears and.... etc :)
<konrados> I believe my wording is bad, because I can't find anything in google either o.O
<konrados> You know, when you write something somewhere in a text editor, what is this thing flashing called? The thing which tells us where exactly is the focus?
<IrcsomeBot> <blooalien> @konrados, "cursor"
<konrados> IrcsomeBot, yeah, but when I google 'cursor flashing frequency' everything is about the mouse o.O
<konrados> hmmm, I don't know what cursor is and now I'm talking to bots :)
<bprompt> konrados:  tis ok, the channel Bot has a PhD, so is licensed for psychotherapy, so feel free, it's all good, sorry we don't have any plushtoy to give you to squeeze it
<konrados> bprompt, :) :) no worries, I have my own, squeezing right now :)
#kubuntu 2020-03-07
<IrcsomeBot> Anne Rodwell was added by: Anne Rodwell
<IrcsomeBot> Darius Byard was added by: Darius Byard
<user|83874> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> Miguel was added by: Miguel
<IrcsomeBot> Ryan Watts was added by: Ryan Watts
<IrcsomeBot> Toni Cooper was added by: Toni Cooper
<IrcsomeBot> Bsbsbsb Bwbwb was added by: Bsbsbsb Bwbwb
<user|20994> хай
<IrcsomeBot> If Fjg was added by: If Fjg
<quetzal> Hello. I found the options to move and resize the windows to the skins of the screen or just next to another window using the keyboard, but i'm looking for the option to move the window to THE CENTER of the screen. Anybody knows where can i find this option??! :S
<quetzal> when i said skins i want to say: laterals, top and floor of the screen
<konrados> quetzal, do you have access to my pc??? :) I just had a similar idea yesterday and downloaded and installed this: https://github.com/KSmanis/kwin-move-window-to-center and it works fine
<quetzal> jaja okey, just in time xD
<quetzal> i dont understand why this option is not in Kwin for default :S
<konrados> hmmm, I don't know. I also tried to find a way to move window with a keyboard, like e.g. `meta+keypad up`  would move current window 5px up, I ... think I could do it in ubuntu 16, and now I can't see it o.O now trying to figure that out, if you know something I'd be grateful :)
<quetzal> yes, years ago i can Yes, many years ago I could also move the windows and place them in the center of the screen with Ubuntu using Compiz.
<konrados> ah, yeah, I remember I did play with this 'Compiz', now I don't even remember what that is :) Thanks, so maybe it wasn't KDE but something-something I installed. I think I'll try to find some kwin scripts then.
<quetzal> the script works thanks konrados
<konrados> cool, quetzal :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<konrados> Hi BluesKaj ! Hey, do you know how to change the cursor blinking rate? I mean, the frequency of this vertical line appearing, disappearing, appearing, disappearing etc....? I think in 16.x I found it in seconds, now I can't in 18.x o.O
<BluesKaj> no i don't, I've never bothered with that konrados
<konrados> BluesKaj, oh, ok :) Then I'll continue my research, thanks :)
<rkirian> My system tray is stuck on the desktop.   I accidentally dragged it there, but cannot drag it back.  Can someone explain how I can return it to the taskbar?
<konrados> rkirian, I don't know, just a wild guess, what if you click the hamburger menu (three horizontal lines on the right of the panel) and then just drag & drop it back to the panel?
<konrados> Or, remove it from desktop and add again to the taskbar?
<user217_> hello. is any light or color indication for button in kwm when it pushed
<user217_> found it in another theme
<viewer|63> Someone with screen problem freezing on kubuntu 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 20.04 working fine here...
<ecov> hmm, when was 20.04 released
<oerheks> when will be *
<oerheks> figure out what those numbers stand for :-P
<valorie> !release | ecov
<ubottu> ecov: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<user|61072> hi
<user|61072> I'm looking for the network installer of kubuntu 18.04.4, but can't find it. Does it exist?
<viewer|37> hey guys i need some help. Is there a way to skip the try / install screen on kubuntu live usb?
<mparillo> I do not believe there is a network installer for kubuntu. You would need to install a minimal ubuntu server and then the easiest way (probably) is to install a meta-package, which I believe is kubuntu-desktop.
<magic_ninja> is there a reason I can't run a shell script in krunner but I can run it in a terminal?
<magic_ninja> It doesn't work via the applications menu, via krunner or via startup. Only if I manually run it via TE. it is a mono program.
#kubuntu 2020-03-08
<IrcsomeBot> Steve Hill was added by: Steve Hill
<valorie> magic_ninja: that's a question for #kde-devel
<IrcsomeBot> Jesus Ositamani was added by: Jesus Ositamani
<IrcsomeBot> Matt Griffin was added by: Matt Griffin
<fructose> I've been having issues with my WiFi connection. One symptom is now notifications that the device is being 'Deactivated'. I tried setting wifi.powersave = 2 and restarted, but no luck. I recently upgraded to the latest Kubuntu. Any suggestions on what to look into next?
<pragomer> Hi. I am trying to create user defined shortcuts in kubuntu lts that open a specific website. the command for this is for example "firefox https://www.youtube.com/"  But nothing opens. What could be the reason?
<diogenes_> pragomer, how you create it?
<pragomer> diogenes_: hi... in kde's system settings
<pragomer> http://i.imgur.com/w9y7beV.png
<diogenes_> try: sh -c "firefox https://www.blablabla"
<pragomer> diogenes_: ah, nope.. that did not work either:  http://i.imgur.com/NIh4bUg.png
<diogenes_> pragomer, then try something simple to make sure it at least does something, try: firefox or /usr/bin/firefox.
<IrcsomeBot> April Robinson was added by: April Robinson
<IrcsomeBot> Jen Young was added by: Jen Young
<eric1908> hello my friends
<eric1908> have anyone find way for dolphin root???
<oerheks> pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY KDE_SESSION_VERSION=5 KDE_FULL_SESSION=true dolphin
<oerheks> from: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=224&t=153655
<oerheks> warning: Accessing the File Manager as root is not recommended, hence was disabled.
<eric1908> yes i see that
<eric1908> is possible to make again dolphin root
<eric1908> to not istall another file manager?
<oerheks> i gave you the line to use in console..
<oerheks> or Konsole
<eric1908> look please         https://pastebin.com/aFsjRyHe
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<oerheks> eric1908, well if that does not work for you, install thunar, sudo thunar
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi oerheks
<eric1908> oerheks, i have not other option?
<oerheks> eric1908, i guess so?
<eric1908> oerheks, i have upgrade to last kubuutu with last kde
<soundee2222> is there any service menu plugin for KDE google drive integration?
<mparillo> I am not sure what you mean by service menu, but there is kio-gdrive
<mparillo> And that is fixed in KDE Apps 19.12.3
<archie> Afternoon everyone..
<BluesKaj> hi archie
<archie>  I have one question ,if i can
<archie> Just installed yessterady lubuntu on my small Atom powered device
<archie> everything is perfect
<archie> only one trouble
<archie> because of hardware im using 32 version
<archie> and would like to install any common used comunicator ..skype or whatsapp
<archie> but for ex skype is only for 64 architecture,more modern laptops etc
<archie> any ideas what to do?
<archie> thank you.
<archie> in advance ;)
<archie> have a nice weekend and see you later
<ecov> corrupted files after using dolphin to transfer files with kde connect - hmm
<OneBTS> hey can I get kubuntu for Raspberry pi 4?!
<oerheks> OneBTS,  this page might be a help.. https://community.kde.org/Raspberry_Pi
<OneBTS> ahh thank you!!!
<OneBTS> that's the phone version though. I want the full desktop version
<OneBTS> It's pretty light... I think the pi4 should be able to handle it
<oerheks> no, there is no arm build for Kubuntu AFAIK
<OneBTS> :( can't someone make one?!
<oerheks> OneBTS, i think you have more chance asking for AARCH64
<ecov> OneBTS: there is a manjaro kde for pi4
<Kangarooo> konsole -- bash -c 'sleep 2; dpkg -S "\/bin/$(xprop WM_CLASS | cut -d "\"" -f2)"; sleep 5'  didint work what to put in bash? worked in ubuntu mate mate-terminal -- bash -c 'sleep 2; dpkg -S "\/bin/$(xprop WM_CLASS | cut -d "\"" -f2)"; sleep 5'
<Kangarooo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1215533/how-to-write-commands-with-default-variables-for-terminal-or-default-app-browse/1215578#1215578
<Kangarooo> solution x-terminal-emulator -e bash -c 'sleep 2; dpkg -S "\/bin/$(xprop WM_CLASS | cut -d "\"" -f2)"; sleep 5;
<Nyle> Hello. I am on ubuntu 18.04 and I would like to have KDE plasma 5.17 or whatever is the latest
<Nyle> I don't want to have to switch distro to KDE Neon
<Nyle> Any ideas, for any backport or ppa reposotiry?
<Nyle> Thanks
<Nyle> Currently I use Kubuntu 18.04 with Xmonad
<Kangarooo> start menu write info center. Will see your plasma version
<Kangarooo> @Nyle
<Nyle> Kubuntu 18.04
<Nyle> KDE Plasma Version: 5.12.9
<Nyle> KDE Framework Version: 5.44.0
<zerix> I had a question about Dolphin... is there any way to make network files act more like Nemo?  Meaning in dolphin if you want to play a movie from a windows share it actually downloads the file locally then plays it rather than just play it immediately like Nemo does.
<zerix> even something like a mp3 or flac it downloads it before playing
<Nyle> Yeah, I have a question about that too
<Nyle> Is there a possible way: when you add a new network folder using scp, it it possible to have it mounted somewhere?
<Nyle> Or is it mounted already somewhere?
<Nyle> I would like that very much. Not sure if this is something KDE or Kubuntu related (as in sshfs, or a KDE feature)
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @Nyle, In dolphin I use to have network folder on various server , accessing them by using ftp or ssh protocol  and I usually just open files directly from server to modify them and save back, without needing to have the file on my local hdd, but actually I never try if it works as well streaming a media file
<IrcsomeBot> crazy was added by: crazy
<IrcsomeBot> Casey Breaux was added by: Casey Breaux
